# First time IVF - Started Lupron last Thurs - Would Love some Buddies



## ERosePW

The title of this thread is totally outdated, but the thread is still going strong, so I thought I'd update this front page. We have some great girls on here at different stages of IVF, and its a great support group. We also have some success stories, and we're just hoping each and every one of us get our BFPs very soon. Feel free to join if you want to chat, have questions, or just need some support. :)

*Transfers*
terripeachy - Just hanging out and being fabulous. :)

*Our Successes*
moni77 - Fresh 8/22/14 -:bfp: on 8/31/14 via beta (9dp5dt) :blue: _*Oliver Max born 4/7/15!*_ 
JCM - Fresh 9/15/14 - :bfp: on 9/22/14 on HPT (7dp5dt) :pink: _*Charli born 5/28/15!*_ 
Babywhisperer - Fresh 11/12/14 - :bfp: on 11/18/14 on HPT (6dp5dt) :pink: *Emma born 7/17/15!*
kfs1 - Fresh - 11/11/14 - :bfp: on 11/21/14 via beta (9dp5dt) :yellow:* Adeline Ellene born 8/4/15!*
 ERosePW - FET - 12/9/14 - :bfp: on 12/13/14 on HPT (4dp6dt) :blue:* Owen Steven born 8/10/15!*
jkb11 - FET - 1/8/15 - :bfp: on 1/13/15 on HPT (5dp6dt) :pink: *Ellie Mae born 9/15!*
beaglemom - FET - 1/29/15 - :bfp: on 2/3/15 on HPT (5dp6dt) :blue: *Derek Cooper born 10/26/15!*
sars930 - Fresh - 1/29/15 - :bfp: on 2/3/15 on HPT (5dp5dt) :yellow: *Brian Christopher born 10/16/15! *
booger76 - FET - 2/23/15 - :bfp: on 2/29/15 on HPT (6dp6dt) :pink: *Piper June born 11/20/15!*
MrsL4 - Fresh - 6/13/15 - :bfp: on 6/21/15 on HPT (8dp5dt) :pink:
KrissyB - FET - 8/21/15 - :bfp: on 8/27/15 on HPT (6dp5dt) :pink: *Dorothy Mae born 5/2/16!*
LadySosa - FET- 8/28/15 - :bfp: on 9/8/15 via beta (11dp6dt) :pink: *Camila born 4/26/16!*
brighteyez73 - FET - 11/17/15 - :bfp: on 11/22/15 on HPT (5dp5dt)
Amy1976 - FET - 12/17/15 - :bfp: on 12/24/15 on HPT (7dp5dt) :twingirls:


----------



## beaglemom

Hi Erin!

I am still hoping to go the IUI route. But I have an appt with my dr on Monday to see what she thinks.

I have had 3 clomid cycles with IUI timed using opks & 1 fully medicated with femara, follistim, & a trigger IUI...all BFN. I had to take this past cycle off for schedule conflicts. If the dr is okay with it, I plan to do 2 more medicated IUIs then move on to IVF. So within 3 cycles, I hope to be pregnant!

Have you guys discussed how many eggs to transfer? That part makes me nervous. Are you doing ICSI? I am so curious about the process. Another reason for my appt is to find out what steps I need to take to move on to IVF as well as talking to the financial counselor. I do not want any delays if my 3rd medicated IUI fails.

GOOD LUCK! This is so exciting for you!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ERose and hi beaglemom. I see you posting, but have never posted directly to you.

I'm doing my second medicated IUI this Saturday, but am planning to move to IVF immediately afterwards, and I'm with you....I don't want any delays if this IUI fails. I am 40, and ttc#1 (since August 2013), so I don't have a lot of time to be missing cycles because I am unprepared. 

All I know for now is that I have to go on BCP for three weeks once I find out the IUI doesn't work. It's crazy because I have vacation planned on July 03, and my blood test is on June 30. I'm going to be taking HPTs prior to my blood test so that I can order the meds I need and get them before I head out to TX for vacation. This month is going to be a busy one for me, so hopefully the TWW will pass by pretty quickly.

Anyway, that's my intro and I'll be following along. Not sure that I'll post much until IVF time, but I wanted to at least post so it's on my "subscribed" thread list.


----------



## ERosePW

So happy you girls joined. :) If either of you end up needing IVF, it'll be so nice to have girls to talk to specifically about it.

Beaglemom, as of now, we aren't doing ICSI. She said she doesn't see a need for us to do it. Her reasoning was because I was PG in Dec, so she feels like penetration of the egg isn't the issue. It's weird though, because DH and I assumed we'd do ICSI anyway, for better chances. She said it's totally our choice, but she doesn't feel ICSI will be necessary. She also stated that she likes to let things happen as natural as possible. I was thinking...we're sitting here talking about IVF, and you're using the word "natural"? Lol. So anyway, no ICSI for now, BUT they said there's something called "rescue ICSI" so if they see the eggs aren't getting penetrated, they'll go ahead and do ICSI before the egg dies. That made me feel a lot better. As for the amount of embryos, we'll transfer 2. This center doesn't do more than 2 unless they have a real good reason, like previous failed IVFs. But I wouldn't have done 3 anyway. I'd be happy with twins, but not so much with triplets, lol! So we'll just hope and pray that one of the 2 will take!

Yea, terri, you'll want to get the meds ordered so you don't have any glitches, especially if you're going out of town. Oh and I remember you saying your DH was actually interested in the package when you got your IUI meds....well if he was interested in that one, just wait until he sees this one (if you even need it of course!). Craziest package I ever received, full of syringes, separate needles, vials, alcohol wipes, that dial-a-dose pen thingy, some pills, and more syringes! Although since you'd do a BCP lead-in, I'm not sure if you'd need Lupron. But it's still a helluva package! :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

That all makes sense. I am curious about ICSI since we have issues with the boys...but we could have a penetration issue...no way to know really. I am not sure how many I would do. 2 seems fine but then all my mind says is what if they both take & 1 splits! But we will just have to see when we get there. I don't really think I should have to do 2 since I don't seem to have any issues & also still young.

I have seen people talk about frozen vs fresh. What is all that about? I thought you always did fresh after the retrieval. I thought frozen was for if the 1st didn't take & using the ones frozen after 1st retrieval.

I know that if I get to the IVF point, I will be so nervous. I am getting nervous typing all this!

I am sure with transferring 2, you are sure to get a positive first try ;)


----------



## terripeachy

I don't know the answer to frozen vs. fresh except some people said that after retrieval, freezing them gives your body a chance to recover from the retrieval and you can probably time things when you want them. :shrug: 

Given the chance, I'm putting two back in and saving some for additional cycles. Plus, I think it's a lot cheaper to pay for storage than to go through the whole process again with meds and injections. This is what I've gleaned from :ninja: these other threads. 

Beaglemom- I am fine but my hubs has low count as well, so we're in the same boat.


----------



## Emi_Mo

Hi ladies! Wanted to pop in here. We just had our third medicated IUI today but if this one doesn't stick we are moving to IVF. I have so many questions and am so overwhelmed by the while process. We are leaving the country next week so when we get back I'll have to start BC right away if I'm not preggo. I think I might call the doc tomorrow and see if she can squeeze us in to explain the process to us a bit more - it's so overwhelming. Anyways I've timed it out and it looks like transfer would be early August. Hoping to not have to go this route but would love to walk beside you ladies!


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome Emi, thanks for joining! Although I hope you, as well as beagle and terri, end up not even needing it! :flower: Fxd!!!

My RE said that recent studies are starting to show that frozen has better success rates, by a very small percentage. I can't recall what the % was, but it wasn't that significant, so my RE said she intended on just doing a fresh transfer with us, unless she sees something on ultrasound that would change her mind. We were happy w/ that since we want to get on top of this and not lose a cycle. Like terri, DH and I planned on fresh transfer and then just using the remaining embies for a frozen transfer for the next cycle if the fresh cycle is unsuccessful. 

Oh, and beagle, I think it's extremely rare for IVF embies to split. Not sure why that is, but from what I've read, they say it's super uncommon. BUT, it certainly can happen, and has happened! I had gotten really curious about how octomom ended up supposedly shocked when she had 8. She originally stated that 6 were implanted and that two had split (I guess she thought that sounded less immoral than the real story!). But as it turned out, it came out in her RE's malpractice hearing that he had actually implanted 12 embryos, and 8 of them took! Crazy, right?? My clinic will only do 1 if you're under 37 (unless there are extenuating circumstances). If you're over 37 (I'll be 38 next month), she gives you an option of 1-2. But every RE is different.


----------



## terripeachy

There's my homie! Hey Emi! I hope this third cycle works for you. 

I am about to do my second tomorrow, but I'm only doing two IUIs. I hate feeling so defeated with regards to all this stuff. Maybe I can ask them to just put a full on baby in my belly and hope it grows to term. HA!!HA!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi ladies, Hope you don't mind me joining in. Not at IVF stage yet. Just did IUI#2 on Tuesday and now in 2ww. 13 more days til my Beta. Hubby and I have decided one more IUI (injectables, trigger, fully monitored that's all my RE does, Love my Doc) and then onto one shot at IVF. I am 44 TTC#1 so no time to waste. No known issues for either of us, my numbers are super young, SA for him outstanding so who the heck knows....Anyhow, on the odd chance this one doesn't stick and we do move on I'd lke to watch this space. Rose, you are right about the "package" so overwhelming at first with needles, vials, pills not to mention scans with the dildo cam but you'll adjust. Soon you will be a pro junkie like me, shooting up like a champ. lol Terri, I have seen your posts in different threads on here and absolutely love your positive attitude and humor, and keep hoping to see your bfp! best of luck and lots of :dust: to you all and I'll be around. Thanks, Kelly


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Kelly (ClaireCath)! 
Thanks..everyone says that about me, which I think is just bizarre that my attitude comes out in my posts. I guess I just have a way with words. :wacko: HA!!HA!!

I hope you don't have to go down the IVF route either, but it just makes sense to be realistic about all this stuff, ya know? My rose colored glasses were thrown away when I was 30! Just kidding. I still have them on top of my head and choose to use them when necessary. 

I guess we'll catch up with you in a couple weeks, and if you don't update over here, I'm always reading the posts at >35. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Kelly, of course you can join us! I actually had an IUI this cycle too. It's IUI#2. I was just anxious to get the IVF process started so that if I got a bfn this cycle, it wouldn't feel quite as devastating, and I didn't want to waste anymore time. My RE started me on the Lupron and assured me it wouldn't affect anything if I did get prego, as it would be WAY to early. To give me peace of mind though, they did a beta on Mon. It was neg w/ only 2.37, which was probably still remnants of the trigger shot, so they had me continue the Lupron so I'd be good and ready to keep going. I should get AF this weekend sometime.

Funny you mention feeling like a pro at these injections! I already feel the same, ha! Lupron is every day, and instead of an evening shot, it's between 6-8am. So I'm half sleepy-eyed when I do it. It's become second nature at this point, lol. What I sorta dread is when the STIMs start, because that's 3 different shots! But I'm ready. It'll be a lot, but DH and I figure its better than putting my body through more IUI meds for another few months if I'm gonna end up at IVF anyway in the end.

Like you, my numbers are young and tests are fine, and DH's sperm count and motility are great. My estrogen is a TAD high (which they said could cause the spotting I get before AF, but they're not sure and not concerned). She said it's still within their preferred range and not elevated enough to cause any fertility issues. I also got prego in Dec, so it's just a mystery! :wacko:


----------



## beaglemom

Erin, with my shots on IUI it ended up I could not let my husband do it...it freaked me out...but I was okay doing it myself...not sure how I feel about an AM shot...I already rush as it is in the morning...I would probably forget it! Makes me think I would need my own stash of meds at work.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin, with my shots on IUI it ended up I could not let my husband do it...it freaked me out...but I was okay doing it myself...not sure how I feel about an AM shot...I already rush as it is in the morning...I would probably forget it! Makes me think I would need my own stash of meds at work.

I couldn't let my hubs do mine either, lol. I just feel like I have more control if I do it myself. The morning shot isn't TOO bad for me, because I don't roll into work until around 9am. But like you, I'm still rushing (how sad is that??). I do the shot at 7:45-8:00 and then I'm having to jump straight in the shower. I'm not a super awesome morning person, lol. I work at home every Friday though, so those days aren't as bad.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi everyone! Just checking in...i'm super bloated after my second IUI. I was bloated the first time, but I could hardly walk yesterday evening. I looked like a :jo: creeping out of the car yesterday for dinner. HA!!HA!! I'm a mess. I even had to change sundresses because my first dress looked like I was 3 months pregnant (maybe? HA!!HA!! I'm not sure what that really looks like, but that's how I felt).

Hopefully this will be the last, but with a 2M count, I'm not feeling very positive. I did test my trigger today and yay! BFP. HA!!HA!! I'm not testing again until closer to the 30th. The "not pregnant" phone call didn't work out so well for me last month. :(

Have a great day today and don't forget to call your dads! I think we're all TTC#1, right? Kelly, I can't remember how many you have, if any.


----------



## ERosePW

Thought I'd update. Still waiting for some sign of AF. No cramping or my typical spotting at all, and both of those pre-AF symptoms have always started for me by now. I POAS this morning just to be sure, but neg, so I have a feeling the Lupron is going to delay AF. My RE said that with the dose I'm on, most women will get AF, but sometimes not. So if no AF by tomorrow morning, they'll do a beta (just as a precaution), and then dial back the dose of Lupron and AF should arrive shortly after. I really want it to get here, because I'd like to keep as close to our original timeline as possible.

After AF, they do the endometrial biopsy, which I dread....I've heard it's very painful. But whatever they need to do, I'm on board! I think I also start STIMs after AF too. Still hoping for the June 28th egg retrieval date, as I'd like to stay on track with the transfer being in those first few days of July.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in...i'm super bloated after my second IUI. I was bloated the first time, but I could hardly walk yesterday evening. I looked like a :jo: creeping out of the car yesterday for dinner. HA!!HA!! I'm a mess. I even had to change sundresses because my first dress looked like I was 3 months pregnant (maybe? HA!!HA!! I'm not sure what that really looks like, but that's how I felt).
> 
> Hopefully this will be the last, but with a 2M count, I'm not feeling very positive. I did test my trigger today and yay! BFP. HA!!HA!! I'm not testing again until closer to the 30th. The "not pregnant" phone call didn't work out so well for me last month. :(
> 
> Have a great day today and don't forget to call your dads! I think we're all TTC#1, right? Kelly, I can't remember how many you have, if any.

Hi terri!! I sure know that bloated feeling all too well, lol! I'm excited for this IUI for you, and hoping you don't even need to go on to IVF! I know you've got that sperm count on your mind, but many women have gotten PG through IUI with less than that! And wasn't his motility stellar?? So stay positive! Did you mention to your RE that you want to jump on IVF if the IUI doesn't work?


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I just went back to the other thread and read your DH's motility....99%! A-ma-zing. 2M sperm that are swimming straight and being injected as close to those tubes as they can get, still gives you a good chance, so I'm thinking positive for you!

I'm a mystery.... 113M sperm with 88% motility and two eggs... W..T..F? But my RE said it's just like anything else. A couple just starting out with regular intercourse still usually takes a few months to conceive. It's the same thing with IUI... You try something new, and it could take a few months too. I bet if I'd tried another couple of rounds, I would've gotten PG, especially since we conceived in Dec without IUI. We just weren't willing to keep rolling the dice any longer, just in case.


----------



## terripeachy

True, the 99% makes me happy, but still. I won't be totally happy until I see two lines. :)

I bet the Lipton ( ha ha autocorrect lupron) is delaying your AF. I took progesterone last time and my cycle took exactly a month. I don't know how people with long cycles deal. Waiting and waiting for something to happen would drive me crazy. I guess if that was the norm, I'd adjust. :shrug:

The odds for everyone are just so completely random. I did not talk to the RE on Saturday because they were really running behind and I had a moto. ride so I needed to skedaddle. I will call this week and schedule an appt. or class or whatever I need. The next few weeks are going to be super busy for me with vacation, work and my officer duties for my club.


----------



## ERosePW

Well my last cycle on Femara was 29 days, so technically I wouldn't start until tomorrow, and since I triggered a day later, I don't know if that would make a difference... The strange thing was that I haven't spotted at all, and I always spot a few days prior to AF. BUT I finally started cramping about thirty min ago, so hoping I start in the morning. And maybe the Lipton (love that, ha!), just kept me from spotting. I'm so ready to move on to the next step! Hope you enjoyed your ride!


----------



## moni77

Hello ladies~

I found you!

My background - we have been TTC since Nov 2012. Started seeing the RE in Nov 2013 - 4 IUIs - all negative, with cysts developing between each. The plan is to start the IVF cycle (bc) in mid July with the stims starting beginning of August - I get back from a vacation on 8-4. I had developed a couple of monster cysts during my last IUI cycle in April - they were still there at the beginning of this cycle. Doc did another scan last week - one is gone and the other was still at 17mm. He thought I would be fine, but it turns out my estrogen was still pretty high and so he wanted me to take a trigger shot. Insurance wouldn't approve it but he had me come in today to take one that they had at the office. I had a little spotting yesterday - not sure if that was AF starting or what. Not sure when this cycle will end now and how it will effect my IVF schedule...

I plan on putting 2 eggs back in and then freezing the rest. It is actually more likely to conceive multiples now a days with the IUI then the IVF because they limit the number of eggs that they put back.

Anyways - best of luck this month Erin - and everyone else, FXed you don't need it!


----------



## moni77

Oh and I will be doing ICSI due to hubby's low morphology. If his numbers had been better the doc said he was considering cancelling the ICSI but since it is still low, he still recommends it.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Moni, thanks for popping over! I'll be transferring two embryos as well. So far, not doing the ICSI, but I was very relieved to hear that if they don't see the sperm penetrating the eggs, then they will do the rescue ICSI. 

Have you guys thought about the Assisted Hatching? It makes us sound like chickens, but apparently, once they see the embryos in the lab, they sometimes find that a hard outer shell has been the culprit all along, and the embryo just can't hatch on its own. If they measure your embryos' shells and they're thicker than normal, they can apparently slough off a bit of the outer shell before transferring them, to give them a better chance of hatching and implanting. According to my paperwork, they will be doing this if they find it necessary once they view them under the microscope.

One good thing about IVF is that it's often the time when they finally discover what might've been making it so difficult to get PG, that they can't find out from any other regular testing. Like above, for example... an embryo with a thick outer shell that it hasn't been able to hatch from to implant. Or sometimes the eggs themselves have hard outer layers that the sperm can't penetrate on their own (hence one of the reasons for ICSI). A few other things too. A friend of ours found out during IVF that only 1 out of every 5 of her eggs could produce a viable embryo. It was apparently something genetic which they can't find out from blood tests from the mother, only genetic testing of cells from the actual embryo itself. She had been PG a few times in the 2 years that they were TTC, but had miscarried each time, which was why her RE did the genetic testing on her embies. It gave her the answer to why she kept miscarrying, and the one good embryo they put in there became her beautiful baby daughter, now 6 months old. Medical technology is truly amazing.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey everyone...I just did my appt to talk to the dr about ivf. Long story short, I plan to do 2 more IUIs before considering IVF...but I got a price list & lots of info...very overwhelming. The one thing that sucks is I would be on bc pills for 2 - 3 weeks before IVF...but what's another month, right? We did not get too into the IVF talk. Basically the 3 of us are still putting a lot of faith in the IUI.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Moni!
Glad you made it over here and I hope that free Ovidrel shot does the trick and gets you moving forward. 

Beaglemom-maybe you said it before but how many IUIs have you done? Why did you decide on two more? Because of costs or timing? 

ERose-you always have such great success stories. I always have lots of information to ask the doctor, so I will ask about that too. I am all for helping where they can and it would be good to know what the problem is for next time. Eek! Will there be a next time?? Ha ha.

AFM-I have an appt. on Monday morning to discuss IVF. I'm still hoping I don't need it, though. Fxfx :dust: for all.


----------



## beaglemom

I have had 3 IUIs with my regular gyno...I was on clomid & used opks for timing. But the timing was always screwed up mainly because my body felt like ovulating on weekends & they are not open like an RE. But they were much cheaper. Last cycle was my first with the RE. We did femara, follistim, trigger, & monitored with ultrasounds. The main reasons I am sticking with IUI is the cost, it is easier on my work schedule than IVF, and so far our only obstacle is low sperm count. All my tests have come back great so there is no reason to think it can't work. And I think 3 cycles fully monitored is a good number. Also I do still have time on my side. I know after 3 cycles I may have spent close to what IVF would cost, but I just feel better giving it a try before moving on.

Oh & in case I didn't mention, this cycle is only femara because I was out of town when I would have been doing IUI. I could get incredibly lucky! Still waiting on AF.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Oh ok that makes sense. Sucks that you missed a few chances at your gyno because of weekend ovulation, but hopefully these monitored IUIs will work in your favor. And NO AF!!! fxfx. hee hee. 

My doctor said that if it doesn't work after 3, your odds decrease, so that is why I was only going to do three, but since my insurance says I can move forward, two it is, and I'm moving forward. hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I am still holding on to some small hope that this month actually worked...but nothing was on our side this cycle...but who knows? I am not feeling much today...I am also not sure how long of a cycle to expect. I have not tested anymore since Saturday. I am basically just going to wait it out...I really don't think this is our month. But I am excited for next cycle...my dr is increasing my follistim dose so hopefully more than one egg next time!


----------



## Emi_Mo

Hey ladies! It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well and has good plans in place. I'm almost halfway through the TWW. We leave for vacation in two days so I'll find out with a HPT while I'm away. It would be amazing to get great news while we are away! We plan on meeting with our RE when we get back if it's another BFN and starting BC to get the IVF ball rolling. I'm still processing it all - but hoping to not have to go there. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I hear ya on that! Two was it for me since my insurance said I didnt have to do 3 before moving on. My RE said our chances of conceiving were actually really good if we did another couple of IUIs (in fact, she even felt we'd be able to conceive in a few months w/ just meds and intercourse at home... she wasn't even pushing IUI, but I was ready to get the ball rolling). All the odds are in our favor; however, I just don't want to roll the dice anymore. I suppose if i had a crystal ball that said YES, you will be PG again in 3 months, I'd wait. But I dont have that crystal ball, and I'm just exhausted over this whole process. I'm ready to be a mom now.... not 2 years from now, not 1 year from now, not 6 months from now. DH and I are both in parent mode. We're really feeling it. My RE was great about it... she said while we have a great chance of conceiving, she was happy to do what we were ready for. I'm still holding out hope for you this cycle though girly. I really think you have a great chance w/ this IUI #2!!!

Hi Emi!! Glad you checked in. :) Have a great vacation, and keep us posted on the HPT. Here's to hoping you get a BFP and that you don't even have to move on to IVF!!! :thumbup:

beaglemom, that's great news about your Dr appt (like I said on the other thread, hehe!). Great that you feel so good and positive, that's definitely the way to be! I do think you have a good chance with your IUIs, and since you aren't in a hurry, its for SURE worth the shot! :thumbup:

Hi to our other girls, if you're checking in. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Have a great trip, Emi! Enjoy yourselves.

beaglemom-I love how your signature changes every day, but now I'm sad that your ticker says CD1. I was HOH for you this cycle. Do you know HOH (holding out hope)?

ERose-The old crystal ball wish. hee hee. Yes, if I had a crystal ball, I would do the same. Mine got crushed in 1987. HA!!HA!!

I've just been so tired. Not exhausted, but just sleepy. I think that's my progesterone side effect. They way I've been falling asleep so early, you'd think I was prego, and I wish I had that excuse to be so lazy. Unfortunately...we won't know for another few weeks. I have a little thought in my brain that it might be a small case of depression, but I don't really want to say that out loud. :nope:


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks, Terri. I was using the fertility monitor before I went to the RE. I don't use it anymore, so now I really have to use my signature so I know what CD I am on...lol!

But I may have changed it too soon. I had red when I went to the bathroom yesterday...normally I start with a brown/rust. So I had a tampon & it went to brown. Then when I went to bed I was cramping more so even though I had nothing when I wiped, I used a tampon when I went to bed. I woke up this morning to a clean tampon. I have had the off & on cramping, but nothing else. So it is weird. But I don't think I have officially started yet. I did take a test this morning & it was negative.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm getting excited beaglemom!! And, if you were just cramping this morning it's too soon to test. You have to feel the cramping and then wait a few days (or so I read. :wacko:). hee hee. FXFX (I'm going to do capital letters for more impact).


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I'm getting excited beaglemom!! And, if you were just cramping this morning it's too soon to test. You have to feel the cramping and then wait a few days (or so I read. :wacko:). hee hee. FXFX (I'm going to do capital letters for more impact).

Thanks! I told my husband & he is excited too. I am trying not too be to excited. I mean, this month was poorly timed sex, no opks, & only femara...but it could happen. I also had one wipe of red on about 10-11 DPO. So who knows, right? :)


----------



## ClaireCath

terripeachy said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in...i'm super bloated after my second IUI. I was bloated the first time, but I could hardly walk yesterday evening. I looked like a :jo: creeping out of the car yesterday for dinner. HA!!HA!! I'm a mess. I even had to change sundresses because my first dress looked like I was 3 months pregnant (maybe? HA!!HA!! I'm not sure what that really looks like, but that's how I felt).
> 
> Hopefully this will be the last, but with a 2M count, I'm not feeling very positive. I did test my trigger today and yay! BFP. HA!!HA!! I'm not testing again until closer to the 30th. The "not pregnant" phone call didn't work out so well for me last month. :(
> 
> Have a great day today and don't forget to call your dads! I think we're all TTC#1, right? Kelly, I can't remember how many you have, if any.

Yep TTc #1...got in late in the game! lol I am wondering about testing or not before my beta....i did last time, had a good cry and then went for my bloodwork. Not sure if it's better than the phone call from the nurse or just different. I was going to wait for beta this time but second guessing myself now. Hmmmm. this sttc makes you nuts eh? :wacko: Anyway, 8 days to wait now.....halfway through my 2ww. Hope you are feeling flattened out. I am now! Can't rely on any symptoms i may feel cuz i am on progesterone so....leave it in the angels' hands i guess.


----------



## terripeachy

Kelly-I started late too, so no judgement from me. I just couldn't remember if this was your try for 1st. Yes, it sure does make you nuts. Well, let me know which way you decide to go. HA!!HA!! I bought a bunch of ICs because I figured I would want to try testing, but even with having them, I don't want to pull the trigger. So...I will wait until next week. It's fine by me because I'm still taking my temps and they suck (even with progesterone), so I'm not hopeful. It'll be one week for me on Saturday.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-I see your ticker changed again. :hugs: So sorry to see that. Just when you start to get the smallest glimmer of hope, we get shut down. You're not alone.

How is everyone else doing? 

Nothing going on here...still taking my progesterone and prenatals. One week down, one to go. :coffee:


----------



## ERosePW

Aw man, beaglemom, so sorry. I was getting excited, and I'm sure you were too. So sorry. :hugs: Well on to your next IUI... you've got a great plan and your Dr sounds so confident, so I feel good for you!

How's everyone else doing?

I haven't updated here, so I will now. Started STIMs yesterday. If my body responds as planned, we estimate ER around July 2nd, which will mean ET on July 5th or 7th, depending on whether they decide to do a 3-day transfer or 5-day transfer. Getting very excited, and a little nervous at the same time. But the excitement really trumps any nervousness, so I've been feeling an all-over giddiness really. :winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks. I am glad to finally have this cycle over with. Ready to move on. I was not too hopeful on a positive so I really don't feel down or anything. Just ready to get the credit card out and move on!


----------



## moni77

Sorry Beagle.

Erin - how are the stims going...so excited for you.

AFM - still waiting for AF and not sure when to expect it since I took the HCG shot so late.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I went to my consult today. I didn't hear anything that I didn't know already (thanks bnb!). hee hee. I forgot to ask what type of BCPs I will be on. Oh, actually, I just realized that I really forgot to ask if they will interfere with my blood pressure meds. I guess I better email right away. Ok..that's done. They have a class that is optional where I can learn more about it. I'm considering going only because hubs can go with me and learn about it too,. He is completely clueless. they also have an injections class, and I don't know if I want to go to that. I mean, I did injections for IUI, and I am such a nerd that I always read the well-written instructions. It depends on the time of the class and whether I want to leave work.

So...long story short, if I need to move to IVF, I will order my BCPs as soon as AF arrives, and start taking them for three weeks. Once that is done, they will monitor me with U/S. Then, I start taking additional injections every day, then take a trigger shot in my butt, have ER and ET and I'm on my way. I figure my timeline for ET will be sometime early to mid August. The nurse will give me a calendar once I get my blood test. Of course, I'm still thinking positively about this IUI.


----------



## ERosePW

Things are going well now, thanks for asking Moni! Once I got that needle situation sorted out, things are totally fine. :winkwink: Once you get AF, will you start BCP?

Terri, its funny how we go in to see these Drs and we know much more than they expect us to know because we've been on BnB for so long, lol. Glad your consult went well! Mine was a little overwhelming, because not only did we talk about the different protocols and then decide on one, but they went ahead and showed us how to do all the meds during that same appointment, then ordered all the meds and supplies, AND did a mock embryo transfer too. So it was a lot in one appt, but she knew we were on a fast track. Anyway, FXd that your IUI does the trick and you dont have to worry about any of this anyway!

AFM, I'm getting very excited as it gets closer... DH and I are being very positive... when we talk about the embryo transfer, sometimes we just say "When they put our babies in my belly". Hehe! So far, we're looking at a July 4th or 7th transfer, depending on whether they decide to do a 3-day or 5-day transfer. ER is July 1st at the moment. Although that can all change at next appointment, or the one after that. FXd we stay on schedule.


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! It is getting SO close. July 1 is right around the corner!

Yeah, I'm sure someone who wasn't on a pregnancy website would be SUPER overwhelmed because of the all the letters and injections and such, but after two months, I feel like 'I got this.' hee hee. 

At my place he said we would do ICSI. The only decision I had to make was how many blastocytes to transfer back, and there was a chart saying how many are recommended for what age group etc... So I just said 'Uh..I trust your powerpoint slide.' HA!!HA!! Real scientific, as you can tell. Oh, yes, I do have to do the mock transfer/classes and I'll do that while I'm on BCP and once I get back from vacation.

He also mentioned lasering off the outer shell of the egg; the assisted hatching thing, but now I can't remember if that is only for the frozen eggs or for all the eggs. Either way, they do that for all patients over 39.

My day is over...more later!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Woohoo!! It is getting SO close. July 1 is right around the corner!
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure someone who wasn't on a pregnancy website would be SUPER overwhelmed because of the all the letters and injections and such, but after two months, I feel like 'I got this.' hee hee.
> 
> At my place he said we would do ICSI. The only decision I had to make was how many blastocytes to transfer back, and there was a chart saying how many are recommended for what age group etc... So I just said 'Uh..I trust your powerpoint slide.' HA!!HA!! Real scientific, as you can tell. Oh, yes, I do have to do the mock transfer/classes and I'll do that while I'm on BCP and once I get back from vacation.
> 
> He also mentioned lasering off the outer shell of the egg; the assisted hatching thing, but now I can't remember if that is only for the frozen eggs or for all the eggs. Either way, they do that for all patients over 39.
> 
> My day is over...more later!

We aren't doing ICSI, but only because my RE said it probably wasn't necessary; however, they'll do a "Rescue ICSI" if they see many eggs not fertilizing. So that made it fine for me. I trust her judgement, and as long as i Know they can change their strategy once they see what's going on under that microscope, that's fine. As for the Assisted Hatching, thats another thing that they'll do "if necessary". They measure the outer shell of the embryo, and if it's thicker than some certain number, they'll go ahead and do that lasering thing so that it has a better chance of hatching and implanting. I'm tempted to tell them to just DO IT ALL. But again, I'll trust my RE's judgement and I'll trust that the embryologist will know what he's looking at and what's best for us.

Glad your day is over!! Enjoy!


----------



## ERosePW

So... small update. The nurse just called about my blood test. My estrogen is a teensy bit high (good reasons for all this monitoring during IVF!), so what they do in that case, is they have me dial back my dose of Gonal F from 300 to 225. All other meds remain the same for now. Next appt is Wed at 8:45am for same bloodwork and an ultrasound.


----------



## moni77

terri, I would do the injections class ifyou have an intramuscular injection in your protocol. I will have to do IM progesterone shots which are very different from the other injections, so it helped to see it demonstrated in the class. 

Erin - that is the current debate going on in my head... now that I am delayed it would make sense to start the BCP once I get AF so that I can do the injections when I get back from vacation. BUT - one of the reasons I had wanted to take the break so that I would have a natural cycle (just in case) and with the cysts I don't feel as if I ever got that natural cycle. So I guess if AF arrives this week, I still have time for a natural cycle before I leave - but any later and I would have to push everything back until I get back...


----------



## ERosePW

moni77 said:


> terri, I would do the injections class ifyou have an intramuscular injection in your protocol. I will have to do IM progesterone shots which are very different from the other injections, so it helped to see it demonstrated in the class.
> 
> Erin - that is the current debate going on in my head... now that I am delayed it would make sense to start the BCP once I get AF so that I can do the injections when I get back from vacation. BUT - one of the reasons I had wanted to take the break so that I would have a natural cycle (just in case) and with the cysts I don't feel as if I ever got that natural cycle. So I guess if AF arrives this week, I still have time for a natural cycle before I leave - but any later and I would have to push everything back until I get back...

Gotcha! I totally see what you mean. And how great would it be if you got your BFP in a natural cycle right before starting an IVF cycle!? That would be awesome, I'd be so happy for you. Well, I guess you just see what happens with AF and then go from there. When is your vaca?


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Moni for the advice. I'm going to call them when I'm on vacation to schedule the classes. I do have an HCG injection in my butt. hee hee. I think that's the only intramuscular shot I have to take. ERose, you may be able to help me out here? Do you have any shots in your butt?

I have a million and one phone calls to make before I leave and I've just been super lazy. I hate talking on the phone, for one, and my house doesn't get very good reception so I'm constantly saying 'hello...hello...' hee hee. It's annoying and I'm annoying. HA!!HA!!

I think you should probably go natural for vacation too and give your body some time to just chill out a bit before going head first onto IVF. Have a great vacation!

ERose-Good thing your doc noticed your estrogen increase. So Wednesday they are just going to see how your follies are growing, right? I am supposed to go every other day once I'm off BCP and taking the injections. Good thing my boss doesn't come in until at least 10, and the FS office opens at 6:30 or 7a, so I am debating whether I want to even mention it to him. :shrug: I'm with you on the 'do everything' front. I'm all in!


----------



## beaglemom

I know I am not exactly on the IVF train yet, but wanted to update...my baseline u/s was yesterday & they said there are a whole bunch of little follies just waiting to grow. My follistim was increased to 225 from 150...started femara last night. So my next u/s is on Monday & my IUI is tentatively scheduled for July 2. I am really hoping for at least 2 eggs this time.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, terri, I meant to comment about the injections class... I didn't have a class (the seminar was about the process itself, to make sure people understood IVF in detail and to make sure it was the right decision for them). My nurse showed me how to do the injections during my consult. Moni is right, there is probably at least one intramuscular injection that you'll have to do. I have to do the P oil too, starting the day of ER, and it is different. And most IVF meds don't come pre-filled like the Ovidrel (except the Gonal F). If Menopur is part of your protocol, you have to mix that one prior to drawing up and injecting. Even the trigger shot I'm doing this time is Pregnyl instead of Ovidrel (not sure why), and that one has to be mixed and drawn up to inject as well. It is beyond me why they dont have all these drugs pre-filled like the Ovidrel... if they can do it with that one, why can't they do it with the others??

BUT, that said, there is also a link they gave me that has videos for every IVF med. You click on any one of the meds to see a video on how to do it, and they are actually so detailed, that I probably didn't really even need my nurse to show me. The good thing about the nurse or a class, is that you can ask questions if you need to, so I guess it just depends on how inquisitive you are :winkwink:. But hey, you're probably gonna get a BFP this cycle anyway, girl!! So you probably won't have to worry about any of this! :winkwink:

Btw, Moni, I don't know about you, but I think that P oil injection looks less pleasant than the others. Is it just me? I think anything going into the muscle is probably just less pleasant in general.

In case anyone is interested, here is the link to the vids. It's at least a good tool to go back and look at if you forget something.

https://www.freedommedteach.com/eng/


----------



## ERosePW

Oops, sorry terri, I posted before seeing that you had already posted!

Yes, my hcg trigger is intramuscular as well, and I'm pretty sure I'll do that one in my butt. Ouch. I think I'll be doing that sometime around Sunday, so I'll letcha know how it goes, LOL! The P oil I'm doing is also intramuscular, and the video shows it being done in the butt too. That one I start the day of ER. So I still dont have experience with either one, but I will soon. :wacko:

And yes, I love that they monitor every other day, so that they can see how your hormones are reacting to the meds... I guess that's the point. To make sure they're exactly where they need to be during STIMs, so they can adjust the meds accordingly. Yep, Wednesday's appt is an ultrasound to see how the follies are responding, and make sure no over hyper stimulation. More bloodwork too, so they can make sure my estrogen is right. I think they start checking P at that time too, to see how close to being ready the follies are maybe...?


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> I know I am not exactly on the IVF train yet, but wanted to update...my baseline u/s was yesterday & they said there are a whole bunch of little follies just waiting to grow. My follistim was increased to 225 from 150...started femara last night. So my next u/s is on Monday & my IUI is tentatively scheduled for July 2. I am really hoping for at least 2 eggs this time.

GL this cycle beaglemom!!! All my digits are still crossed. :) Hoping for two eggs too, so that you can double your chances, wuhu!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the videos! Even though I read all my Gonal F stuff, I still watched their branded video AND a random woman's YouTube video because I started getting nervous the morning of. hee hee.

As far as the different medications, there are some reasons why companies mix them and some do not. Sometimes they last longer unmixed (shelf-life, stability stuff) and sometimes it may have to do with shipping to different countries/places, following rules and regulations. They may also make the two different parts on two manufacturing lines and it's easier to box them as two separate items, etc..there are a bunch of reasons why things are the way they are. I work in diagnostics, so we have all different products that come in different containers/sizes, etc...it's pretty random most of the time.

beaglemom-Let's hope for two follies too! C'mon, grow grow!


----------



## ERosePW

Ah, gotcha! Thanks for the explanation terri. That makes sense. I know there is one med the nurse said they are currently trying to get the FDA to approve having the pre-filled syringes... I can't recall which med it was though... Maybe the Lupron. That one doesnt have to be mixed before injecting, but it does have to be drawn up into the syringe. So it sounds like that one would be easy to put in the pre-filled syringes. Your explanations on the ones that have to be mixed at home make complete sense. Thanks Miss Diagnostics. Its good to have someone in diagnostics on these threads to explain this stuff! :)

I asked the nurse yesterday what keeps me from O'ing on my own during the STIMs. I've never been anovulatory, and in fact, my body usually tries to O early. So I started worrying about it yesterday and went ahead and asked her. She said the Lupron will keep me from prematurely O'ing. I figured as much, since that was the drug I used to down-regulate my ovaries. I'm at half the dose now, while taking STIMs, so it makes sense it would work like that. But I freaked out at a temp rise this morning, and had to remind myself that my temps may not make sense during an IVF cycle. I know they know what they're doing, so I'm staying pretty calm about it. That higher estrogen level is probably what drove my temps down so low, and then when I lowered the dose of Gonal F last night, maybe that caused the rise this morning. No reason to over analyze though. I'm being monitored like crazy, so i have nothing to worry about. This is why maybe I should stop temping.


----------



## terripeachy

OOh ERose, we are getting to be like Sis with all this stuff. When you told me that your estrogen was high, I also thought that's why your temperature kept dropping, and I thought the same thing about the rise this morning with your decreased Gonal F. I think you're right. AND...this is why I get mad when the docs say temping is stupid/outdated/old because it works! Look at how we figured that out.

Love, 
Miss Diagnostics

My day is over...otherwise I would have typed more. Gotta get my bike to the shop!


----------



## moni77

My vacation is July 23rd - August 4th. So the original plan was to do the BCP from mid-July and start the stims on August 5th.

New hiccup - turns out I am a carrier of Tay Sachs disease. Hubby's test was inconclusive and so he is redoing the test today. If he is also a carrier then we have a 25% chance of our child having the disease - which results in death by the age of 4. So, now it looks like our best option is to go forward with the IVF and do genetic testing of the embryos before implantation...maybe there was a reason we didn't get PG on our own. Of course his test may come back that he is NOT a carrier - which would mean we don't have to worry about it. Hoping for that!

Erin - yeah that progesterone shot scares me - not only is it IM but it is an oil - I'm sure it is better than the BIG needle though!! So you should have no problems!! ;)

Beagle - You will have at least 2 follies this cycle - this is it for you!!

Terri - still looking good!


----------



## beaglemom

Moni, that is great that they found out about that disease...(I hope you know what I mean by "great"). There is probably a slim chance your husband is even a carrier. But yes it is def probably for the best you did not get pregnant on your own. It is amazing what they can do now, so even if he is a carrier, you can do the testing on the embryo.


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, I'm so sorry to hear about the Tay Sachs! Wow, that's crazy. But thank goodness they do genetic testing at these RE clinics, huh? I bet your DH is fine and you won't have to worry about it. But regardless, YAY for medical technology (the embryo testing), so that you know you'll be able to have a baby that doesn't have it. Rooting for you guys over here. Let us know when DH does the test again and gets his results. I really have a feeling he'll be fine!

Terri, yes, we are becoming like Sis, hehe. I guess she rubbed off on us! Now, my temp dropped back down to its lowest point, so I'm not even gonna keep guessing, ha! I'm done. I'll keep temping, but w/ the understanding that my temps may not hold a lot of weight.

My u/s this morning showed out of those 20 antral follies I had, 15 of them have become dominant. The others are trailing behind a bit, so she said they could catch up, but she didn't expect them to. But I'm still happy with 15. I thought of something last night... I guess we don't want TOO many embryos. I mean, I'll want enough that if the 1st transfer is unsuccessful, I can do a frozen transfer in the next cycle, and then maybe even have a couple left for a 2nd pregnancy. But if my 1st transfer is successful (which I'm obviously trying to assume IS going to happen), and then I end up transferring 1 or 2 more for a 2nd pregnancy, I will eventually come to that crossroads of what to do w/ any remaining embryos. And to be honest, I still haven't decided. I know they can be donated, and I do plan on looking into that if it comes to that, but I'm not sure if I'll do it. I'd love to help someone who can't have children of their own, but it would be tough knowing mine and DH's babies are out there somewhere. So DH and I haven't made that decision yet. Anyway, the point being... at first I kept hoping for tons of eggs, and hoping that as many as possible would fertilize and become viable embryos. Now I'm kinda like... well, damn... Where the hell is that crystal ball when I need it, so that I can know exactly how many I need to hope for?


----------



## moni77

Erin - glad the scan went well. I was hoping for an early update. 

He went in for the blood work this morning - my guess is 2 weeks or so for the results.


----------



## ERosePW

moni77 said:


> Erin - glad the scan went well. I was hoping for an early update.
> 
> He went in for the blood work this morning - my guess is 2 weeks or so for the results.

Thanks Moni. :flower:

Oh that's right... the one problem with that darn genetic testing is that it did take like 10-14 days for the results to come back, I remember that now.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I hear you on the embryos. I am thinking that if I have extra I will freeze them as well. They were discussing the costs saying that it was like $1800 for a year (or something like that). I'm ok with that because a) I'm already spending a million on IVF, so if I'm lucky to have extra embies, I might as well save them, and b) I only will want them for a year because we will know if we're going to have another kid or just adopt. So....one year at $1800 is plenty. I don't think they will offer my old eggs to anybody, but of course, if I were younger I would totally give them away.

Moni-Definitely keep us updated on the results.


----------



## ERosePW

Got a call from the nurse yesterday about yesterday's blood results. (Each day's results determine whether the meds remain the same or dose changes). She said my estrogen went up nicely, more than doubled. I was thinking... hmm... at my 1st blood draw, they didn't want it to be high, so they lowered my meds. 2nd blood draw, it more than doubles, and they are happy w/ it. I guess my estrogen is supposed to go up, but there is a specific range of numbers they want you at during each blood test. First one (310) was a tad high, so they lowered my meds. Second one (779) was exactly where they wanted me, so meds stay same. 

Tomorrow's appt will determine whether they want me to come in both Sat and Sun also. They start testing my P tomorrow to see how ready the follies are, and if tomorrow's u/s shows a few of the dominant follies a bit bigger than the others, they will want me in Sat and Sun both. But if all the dominant follies are still growing at about the same pace, they may only need me in on Sun. Typing all this out is making me realize how fast its coming up. As long as blood and u/s continue looking good, Monday will be my pre-Op visit, and then ER on Tues. Its kinda just now hitting me! CRAZY.

I'm glad I started this thread, even though you guys aren't in the middle of IVF at the moment (and hopefully you won't have to go there at all!). But it really helps to get all this off my chest as its happening (especially with you ladies that I've been talking to for months), since DH is the only one I really talk to about it. Thanks for listening, girls. :flower:


----------



## moni77

excited for you Erin - chat away!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I like hearing all about it too, especially since I'm right behind you. It's a lot of monitoring and testing, but if rather have too much than too little, like some people. So excited for you and yeah, it is seriously right around the corner!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Erin...god luck this weekend and Tuesday! fx'd for you. I haven't had much to add here just following along...my second IUI was a bust so Doc wants to do a laparoscopy on me before we decide our next step. We get to try naturally for a cycle or two! Woooot!! Beagle, I remember you from the other thread. Wishing you all the best on this new cycle.  Terri, how are you making out? Still getting beta done Monday? Moni, hope the two weeks waiting for your test results flies by. :dust: all around


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks, Claire. I start my follistim tonight...u/s on Mon to measure follies & hopefully IUI on Wed. I am really excited about my higher dose, so I have high hopes.


----------



## terripeachy

I got a bfn yesterday so I know I'm out. Especially with my temperature drop of doom. I am still scheduled for Monday for the blood test. I may call and see if I can just cancel it, but I'll probably just go and get it done anyway. Into IVF. 

Good luck Beaglemom and sorry Kelly. Negatives suck.


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks Kelly! Sorry your IUI was a bust. But GL with the laparascopy, and here's to getting your BFP during a natural cycle! :thumbup:

beagle, excited that you start your follistim tonight and your have your appointment on Mon! FXd for two or three nice big follies. :winkwink:

terri, I saw that temp drop, but I'm still not gonna lose hope for you. Will you test, or just wait it out?

Moni, how are you feeling? Anything new? 

AFM, this morning's u/s and blood draw went fine. Same 15 follies growing, and my lining looks good. Nurse just called though, and they are dialing back my Gonal F again, this time down to 75. From 300 to 225 to 75. So maybe the follies need to slow down a bit, or my estrogen was higher than they like again (I didn't think to ask, which shows you how scatter-brained I'm feeling since I'm that patient that asks about everything). They do want me back Sat and Sun both, which probably correlates with above.


----------



## ERosePW

terri, I think we may have been posting at the same time... so you already tested, huh? Urgh. Sorry Hun.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, sucky....I always think of ttcseattle when I have a drop at the end, but I have a feeling it's the beginning of the end. So....my tatas were super sore late to beginning of this week, and now nothing, so I think it was a side effect of the P. I'll still temp tomorrow morning and see what happens. I think with such a low (at 97.6) it's bound to go back up a little, but maybe not. I'm still not hopeful. Not even for a late BFP at this point. Just need to get ready for TX.

We're going to the Os game tonight (with my pom pom and baseball ring, see pic at left) and I will be drinking a Miller Lite. Yay! Have a great weekend all.


----------



## ERosePW

Enjoy terri! I love going to live games! Have a good time and enjoy the Miller. I still think of ttcinseattle too, with that temp drop she had right before her BFP, so we'll see!! FXd, even though you don't have much hope. But I never lose hope for anyone. And regardless, you know you're on your way for sure. That made my BFN after my last IUI much more bearable. Those BFNs were starting to take a toll on me emotionally, so this last one was a lot easier (even though I had gotten my hopes up anyway!), because I had my plan in place and had gotten the ball rolling.

Anyway, I'm outta here... headed home to cook dinner with hubs and be lazy and watch movies. Hope everyone has a great weekend. Mine is going to be a different sort of weekend with a 9am Dr appt both days, lol. But that's ok. Its certainly for a good cause, and I'm right in the thick of it, which means everything is about to happen soon! :happydance: And I can get the appts over with early and then hit my pool for the rest of the day. :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

Terri, hope you enjoyed the game. and sorry your hpt's were neg. i am "older" too so I feel your pain! But we'll get em next time girl!! Don't give up the ship! I had a couple nice big glasses of wine tonite so sorry if my spelling is off. lol. Onward and upward for us both right? GL on your next cycle w the ivf. Erin....enjoy the pool and yes a busy weekend built all for the best cause ever! A good lining is always a good thing! Mine always seems to be a little thinner than i would like. Thinking good thoughts for you and all those follies! How many will you transfer? sorry if you already said.... Beaglemom, thanks for the kind words, all the best and tons of baby dust. GL Monday and Wednesday. :dust: :dust: Keep us posted!


----------



## ClaireCath

PS what happened w ttcinseattle? She Thought she had a bfn but turned into a bfp? I love stories of hope.


----------



## terripeachy

Kelly-yeah it was probably day 12 or 13 and her temp dropped below cover line. She thought she was out, took a test and it was positive. All of the chart stalkers were like 'Whoa! No way!!' Hee hee. But so far so good and she's almost ready to have her baby. And she's "older" too!! It always gives me hope at the end of the month. 

ERose-hope your appointments go well tomorrow and Sunday. The Os beat the Tampa Bay Rays 4-1. It was our company sponsored game so I got to see a lot of coworkers and hubs met a lot of them. I talk about them all the time, so he can finally put a name with a face. 

Tomorrow I'm doing laundry and packing for TX. I have to refocus for now. I'll have to remember to take my bcp. Instead of temping, I may just get up to take medicine. Blah. Why?! Why?! Hee hee. I'm being so dramatic.


----------



## ClaireCath

Awesome. Hey! Have fun in Texas! And don't forget to take your pill! lol


----------



## ERosePW

Quick update.... My Sat and Sun appts went well, and my RE confirmed I'm ready to go. Trigger with Pregnyl tonight, and ER scheduled for Tues at 9:15am. Tomorrow I'll have my pre-Op appt in the morning. I now have 17 mature follies, but no way to know how many eggs they'll get out of there for sure, and certainly no way to know how many embryos we'll get. We're not doing ICSI, so nature will determine that part. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time.

Terri, hope you had a great time in TX and that you remembered to take your BCP. :winkwink:

Beagle, GL tomorrow at your appt! Fxd for your two eggies!

Hello to the other girls! Hope you all had a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I realized after I posted that you're still waiting for AF... I guess you haven't started the BCP yet then, right? Assuming you have to wait for AF to come and then go?

Kelly, I forgot to answer your question, so sorry! We're having 2 transferred. Hoping at least 1 sticks, and I'm ok with twins if both stick (in fact, we'd be thrilled). Triplets are another story though, lol! Wouldn't want to go there, just in case. My RE doesn't do 3 anyway, unless there are extenuating circumstances, like repeat failed IVF cycles or something. We'll freeze any others that we have left, and use them if this cycle fails. If the cycle is successful, then we'll keep the rest for our next pregnancy, which we'll probably do pretty fast after the first since I'm turning 38 in a few weeks. That's the plan as of now, but of course anything could change. If I've learned anything through this ttc journey, it's that things definitely don't always go as planned, lol!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm still here! Hee hee. I leave Thursday morning. 

So happy your tests went well and you're ready to go. So exciting!! 

I go for my bloodwork tomorrow and then I'm picking up the bcp after work. I will need to work out a schedule to see when I will start it (CD2-6) and then I can schedule the rest of the stuff (class, the saline fake test, etc.). So when AF gets here I'll be ready to go. 

I'll try to get back online before I go and see how you're doing. Get your food and stuff so you can chill out after retrieval and after the transfer. Fxfx.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - good luck & take it easy afterwards.

I had my CD 10 u/s today. When she used the wand I started feeling really crampy & uncomfortable (not painful). I never felt that before with the u/s. Then we found out why. I have 3 follies measuring at 16 & 1 at 14. We are not sure about the 14, but the other 3 should be good by the time we do IUI. I was thinking maybe they were too small since last time was 18 & 18 seems to be a magic number. But reading online it says they can grow 1-2 mm a day...plus I heard the trigger boosts it some as well. So I am pretty excited. When I left the dr, I actually almost cried. I feel really good about it. We plan to BD when I get home from work & trigger later. Last time the trigger really made me feel awful, so I am thinking maybe going before would be better. My husband was not able to come this morning because my mom stayed over & she doesn't know anything about our TTC. So I left on my own. I feel bad he missed it, but he is also really excited. So let's all put positive thoughts that we have a decent count on Wednesday!


----------



## terripeachy

Glad to hear your appointment went well beaglemom! That trigger seriously bloats me, so BD before you take it, so you can just feel like a blob the next couple days. hee hee. Well, that's the side effect that I have from IUI. I will be hoping for a decent count on Wednesday!!


----------



## beaglemom

Yes last IUI I felt really bloated...that was my first with the injections. Most of the meds were fine, but that trigger really messed me up. This cycle has felt better all around, so maybe my body is used to it now.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, congrats on the three eggs, i know you are SO thrilled about that! It makes me happy that you walked out of that appointment feeling so good! :) I think you have a great shot this cycle! :thumbup:

Oops, terri, I dont know why I was thinking you'd already gone to TX! I guess because you said you were gonna start packing, and I'm the worst at procrastinating and packing the night before, ha! That's what I get for assuming other people are procrastinators like I am! So today is your bloodwork? Maybe we'll have a nice little surprise from you today. :winkwink: And yes, we did some grocery shopping over the weekend and filled up the fridge and pantry so that we wouldn't have to worry about it after tomorrow.


----------



## moni77

Erin - so excited for you. Question what day in your cycle is your retrieval going to be?

Terri - did you do the test today or just go in for baselines?

Beagle - looking good!!

AFM - still waiting for AF. I had some serious CM over the weekend and my nipples are a bit painful. I figured if I had not taken the shot and gotten my period, this would be my normal ovulation time. So maybe I just skipped the period and the cycle started over...? Sometimes I wish I had not stopped temping...


----------



## terripeachy

I told the nurse when I went in that I'd be out for a while when I take BCPs. She said "Oh, don't say that." Yes, if I got a surprise, it surely would be a surprise. I'm not thinking that it will be though. I will find out in 1/2 hour when I leave work and check my phone.

I usually wait until the last minute too, when packing, but for some reason, I wanted to give myself some time to forget stuff, rethink stuff, etc...I did finish in a couple hours though (I had to sift through all my clothes on the bed). HA!!HA!! So now I just have to put my leather vest on the pile and I'll be all set.

I'm also hoping AF shows up tonight so she will be gone by Thursday and I won't have to worry about packing lady stuff. HA!!HA!! I thought she was coming this morning, but she never showed up.


----------



## terripeachy

gah! Moni we posted at the same time. Today was the beta bloodwork. :wacko:

That is really weird..maybe you did skip a cycle. Take your temp tomorrow and see where it is....not that that will really help anything, but maybe it'll be a small clue. :shrug:


----------



## moni77

Enjoy your trip terri!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Moni! My retrieval is cd16. I'm only guessing, but I assume an IVF cycle can vary by several days. My lining was thicker than she liked on cd3, so she told me not to STIM until AF ended. I guess if my lining had been thinner, she would've let me start STIMs that night, resulting in an earlier retrieval, and if AF had lasted longer, it would've pushed STIMs out more, resulting in an even later retrieval. I was worried about cd16 because I O quick. But she had me on the Lupron w/ STIMs (1/2 the dose as when she was down-regulating me), and that's what prevents O. My last Lupron injection was yesterday a.m., and then I triggered last night (9:15 on the dot, they don't mess around), and no meds at all today. The only time I've ever made it to cd16 was the cycle following my CP. I'd die if I go in tomorrow and they tell me I O'd today. First off, O'ing anywhere from 12-17 eggs would probably kill me (kidding, but not really). And second, it would be SO discouraging to have to go through all this again. Its one thing if I dont get a BFP, because then I can just do a frozen cycle next (no STIM meds, no egg retrieval, etc...just a transfer). But it would be a totally different story to have to do the entire process all over again. But I'm just assuming they know what they're doing and I'll be fine.

I know you are doing a BCP lead-in, but do you know what your protocol is after that? I never really thought about what they do to prevent women from O'ing on their own if they aren't using Lupron, but there must be some other drug in its place. Sorta like the different trigger shots... they serve the same purpose but are just called something else. 

I have to start that P injection tomorrow, and I'm really sorta freaking out. It's the only part of this whole thing that I've really found myself dreading. I was wishing they could just test P levels a few days after retrieval, but they don't take that chance with IVF. They said during retrieval, some of the cells on the follies that would normally produce P, might get destroyed, and since embryos go back in within 3-5 days, they don't take that chance. Thank goodness its only until test day. Then they'll switch me to supps.


----------



## ERosePW

moni77 said:


> AFM - still waiting for AF. I had some serious CM over the weekend and my nipples are a bit painful. I figured if I had not taken the shot and gotten my period, this would be my normal ovulation time. So maybe I just skipped the period and the cycle started over...? Sometimes I wish I had not stopped temping...

Hmm, thats interesting! I've always heard you won't O without AF first, but I've always wondered whether that was totally accurate. I mean, if your lining is thin enough and your body believes it started a new cycle, even without any bleeding, then I don't see why someone couldn't O during that time! How interesting. I kinda wish you were temping too, because I'd be curious to see! I agree w/terri... maybe you should temp tomorrow and see where it stands compared to your other charts' pre- and post-O temps. Have you been BDing, by chance?? Wouldn't that be amazing if you totally unexpectedly O'd and got pregnant this cycle, right before going on to IVF?! How cool would that be??


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Moni! That would be SOOOOO cool. hee hee. Lucky too, but sooooo cool. hee hee.

I got my stupid bloodwork back and as much as I was saying that the nurses are so nice, I guess it's just my nurse that's really super nice. My nurse is on vacation, and the message from the lady this afternoon was 'Hi. This is Susan. Your results were negative.' Just very matter of fact. Then she started going on about how I can go get my bcps, and call when AF shows up and schedule the other stuff, et..Pretty cray cray. Now I'm glad I tested early. *sigh*

ERose--Everything is so exciting. Keep posting! hee hee.


----------



## moni77

Erin - I know there are three injections during the stim period but I don't recall the names - and all that paperwork is at home. I'll try to remember to look it up later tonight.

Yes that would be awesome - but unfortunately extremely unlikely. (Still holding out a little hope though... ;) And yes we have been BDing...I'll try to remember to take my temp in the morning.


----------



## moni77

Didn't get to temp this morning - only had about 5 hours sleep anyways. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## ClaireCath

Erin...excited for you! Will be following along! Don't worry about the injections. You will do just fine.  Terri, sorry about the bfn and sorry the nurse was so cold. I'm lucky with the girls at my doc's office, they are all super kind and supportive and i bet they hate making those neg phone calls...enjoy your trip. Onward and upward!! And yes, this whole thing can make you "craycray" lol Beagle, things are looking good for you this time! Always nice to leave to doc's with a smile on your face! Moni, I think we are both going to do it on our own this month! Heehee wouldn't that be a trip? I'm just chillin at cd4 here. I have never temped consistently but maybe i should this cycle just for funzies since i am not on any hormones...I'm just supplementing up the wazoo and hoping to drop that one perfect egg....at my age so many are probably crap. Need a little luck of the Irish!


----------



## terripeachy

All systems are go in this town. AF showed up today, so hopefully she'll be gone by vacation on Thurs.

I have scheduled my mock transfer for July 16, I'm going to the IVF class on July 17. I picked up my BCP last night, with hopes of starting it on July 04. I am just waiting to hear from the nurse to make sure that the schedule I have planned works for her. I wish she would call me already. I'm impatient!

Kelly/Moni-Yeah, it would be great if both of you were bump buddies with natural cycles. fxfx. hee hee.


----------



## moni77

So I just looked up my IVF meds - I will be taking "microdose Lupron" as well as gonal F and menopur during the stim part of the cycle (or 9-10 days.)

Erin - hope things went well today and you recovered quickly!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-You did it!! The girls are looking for you on oldies but goodies. Hope you're feeling ok today. Check in when you can!! <3

Oh and quick update. I scheduled all my other things before talking to the nurse. When she called, she was like 'did you schedule your class?' Check. 'Did you schedule your mock transfer?' Check. 'Did you get your BCP?' Check. I asked if I have to take the BCP at the same time every day like I did before and she said 'Yeah, well, within the hour. You can get an app or set an alarm so you won't forget.' I said 'Oh-ho, this is very important to me. I won't forget.' She said 'Yeah, you seem pretty on top of things. ha ha.' I just laughed and agreed.

I guess a lot of people forget or are absent minded. I remember telling my girl doctor years ago that I didn't want to take the pill because I didn't want the responsibility of remembering. Then, when I got high blood pressure, I had to take the pill and she was telling me the same thing about setting an alarm clock. I just thought 'I'm not an idiot.' I hated her though, so mean thoughts were headed her way at all times. :) Now I'm paying the piper for being so responsible. I probably would've had a kid by now. blargh..hee hee. :wacko:


----------



## ERosePW

Beagle, I think your IUI is today, right? I should get caught up on the other thread. If I'm right, GL! Let us know how it goes. 

ER went good yesterday. I had bad cramping, so I didn't much feel like being on the computer, or even my iPad, so just now checking in. When we got there, we decided we'd go ahead and do half the eggs ICSI and half not. We decided to be safe since we don't really know what's been preventing our sperm/egg from fertilizing besides the one time. Then they ended up getting 20 eggs, which surprised us since 3 follies were behind, plus they mentioned before the procedure that not every follie always contains an egg. So we were shocked. I'll get a call this morning letting me know how many fertilized and are in the beginning embryo stages. It's bizarre knowing that we have technically conceived! Very odd feeling. Now we just hope they hang on once they go back in. I'm scheduled for a 3-day transfer on Fri, but we won't know until they check the embryos one last time on Fri morning. So we just have to be prepared to go in, and if not, we just go about our 4th of July like normal, and probably do a 5-day transfer. In the meantime, I take antibiotics and a steroid (according to the nurse, the steroid can help with implantation). I had my DH do my P injection since it's in the butt muscles and there was quite a small target. It killed me to relinquish that syringe to him, but he could see a lot better. I think after a couple days, I'll start doing them myself, but he did a great job.

Terri, exciting that you're getting everything scheduled! You're getting so close! I'm sure you're feeling like I was at that point, and ready to get the show on the road. It really is a pretty exciting journey. I felt a bit beat up after so many ultrasounds, injections, blood draws, etc. But I have to say, it's a good feeling knowing this should be the last time I have to put my body through this crap. Even if my fresh transfer is unsuccessful, a frozen transfer later won't be this cumbersome. Even for a second pregnancy in a year or two. :) I really need to get caught up on the Oldies But Goodies thread, huh? Thanks for letting me know!

Moni, so it sounds like the microdose Lupron is what will keep you from O'ing during your STIMs then. Your other meds are the same as mine too... Menopur and Gonal F for 9-10 days. I'm still hoping that you just maybe O'd without AF though, and that you'll get a miracle bfp! :)

Kelly, thanks for your enthusiasm and support! And GL this cycle!! Hoping for a bfp for you also!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-So good to hear that you're feeling good. I am feeling SO positive about this, it's driving me crazy. HA!!HA!! 20 eggs is amazing. You really responded well to the meds, and with hubs super sperm, you should be in a really good place for transfer day. Keep us updated on the proceedings as far as how many have started fertilizing, etc..I think science truly is amazing.

Yeah for your hubs doing your butt shot. :wohoo: HA!!HA!!


----------



## moni77

Yay for 20 eggs!


----------



## ERosePW

Heard from my RE this morning. Out of the 20, there were 2 that weren't great, so they disposed of those. Out of the 18 left, they did ICSI on 10 of them, and went the natural route for 8. I was curious how well they'd fertilize on their own since we've only been PG once, but they all fertilized! Crazy. So anyway, out of the 10 ICSI eggs, 2 of them crumbled after fertilization. Out of the 8 natural, one wasn't growing right and one crumbled. So, we have a total of 14 embies. :thumbup: 

They'll only do the 3-day transfer if the embies appear to need to get back into the human body ASAP. But apparently, if they are growing great w/ no issues, they'll keep them out to the 5-day blastocyst stage, and then put them back in. They'll grade them all too, and let us know which are the best ones to transfer, and it will also give them an idea which ones will survive the freezing process. So while we have 14 now, that doesn't necessarily mean we'll have 12 to freeze after the transfer. Which is fine! Heck, I'd hope we don't need that many!

Terri, I love how giddy you are about starting your BCP right now! It makes me happy to hear you so excited about your IVF! I have a strong feeling this is gonna be the answer for us, and Moni too, and we'll all be on our way to decorating a nursery any time now! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

That is fantastic! I hope I have plenty of eggs too in case any of them want to crumble. I like the way you put it. I'll definitely be checking in on you ladies from the road....

I see you're still temping. I'll be happy to take a break for ten days, and then who knows if I'll get back to it or not. We'll see how I'm feeling.

Kelly/beaglemom-What's up with you??


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...sorry for the late update...not feeling so great today.

So after my husband gave his sample, we waited about an hour...during that time I started cramping & felt slightly sick to my stomach. So we go back for the IUI & the dr came in. There are 3 drs there...this one was not my dr. So when he came in, I knew there was a problem. Problem was the post wash count was 1/2 million. Very devastating. As we sat there I knew at least we had 2 eggs dropping at least because of how I was feeling. We did the IUI after talking with him. He was basically in there to find out if I wanted to do another IUI next time or IVF. I was kind of annoyed because I would have rather been talking to my dr. But he was nice & this IUI was the least painful of all...I barely felt it. Afterwards I dropped my husband at work & shopped some in his store. But I felt horrible. I could barely walk. So I got the few things I needed, headed home & have basically been on the couch ever since. I just went out to take my kitty in for a check up & felt better. So now my only hope is that all 4 follies dropped. But the way I am feeling, I am sure at least 2 did...& I felt most of it on the right side which had 3 if I remember correctly. So now I am finally eating lunch...haven't felt like getting up until now.

So now I start my TWW process & hope we can get a fertilization. And I guess I need to think about what to do if we are not successful. I think I will still do 1 more. I will only need the trigger because I have enough meds left over & pay for my visits. Another $1,000 in the bucket at this point is nothing...especially if the next step is IVF.


----------



## terripeachy

Was all of this today, beagle mom? Sorry you're feeling so down/bloated/lazy. Did the doctor say that there was anything they could do about DH's count? I know for mine, they were just like stop drinking/smoking. The end. I don't know if I totally buy it, but hubs has definitely cut back, so we'll find out if things have changed come mid August.
I hope all four follies dropped and at least one of those 1/2 million are headed their way! If you have all the meds minus the trigger, I would probably do one more as well.
Why not, right?

Thanks for updating and I'm HOH for this miracle to happen!


----------



## beaglemom

No suggestions for the count. My husband doesn't drink or smoke. We are casual drinkers. He stopped using the laptop on his lap and takes supplements. But in the 12 months of trying, no count this low. And with each iui the post wash kept increasing. Last time it was 9 out of 11 total which is amazing. No idea what happened this time. Maybe it was a cold he had.


----------



## moni77

Sorry again Beagle.

Erin- wow 14 embies!!! So excited for you!


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies,

I'm not quite at the IUI/IVF point just yet (although, almost there) but I'm an eRose stalker so I was popping in to see how she was doing. (eRose - see below.) But I just wanted to mention something to beagle and terri since my DH also has a low count (as you know terri from the other thread). My RE insisted that he see a urologist for further testing. You may have done that already but I just wanted to mention it as a possibility to you since, as Terri said, there could be other fixable issues going on. Anyway, good luck to you. I'll shut up now. :)

eRose - I'm am soooooooooooooooooooooo freakin' excited for you I can't take it. I can't believe you have 14 fertilized eggs. So amazing! I hope you're feeling OK today. I'll keep stalking you on this thread to see how you're doing. :)


----------



## beaglemom

kfs1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm not quite at the IUI/IVF point just yet (although, almost there) but I'm an eRose stalker so I was popping in to see how she was doing. (eRose - see below.) But I just wanted to mention something to beagle and terri since my DH also has a low count (as you know terri from the other thread). My RE insisted that he see a urologist for further testing. You may have done that already but I just wanted to mention it as a possibility to you since, as Terri said, there could be other fixable issues going on. Anyway, good luck to you. I'll shut up now. :)
> 
> eRose - I'm am soooooooooooooooooooooo freakin' excited for you I can't take it. I can't believe you have 14 fertilized eggs. So amazing! I hope you're feeling OK today. I'll keep stalking you on this thread to see how you're doing. :)

Thanks...he has been to the urologist...no physical reason for the low count. No blocks or anything like that. Testosterone checked.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey kfs1-Thanks...I think if this IVF doesn't work, perhaps we will send him to another doctor. In the meantime, I'm feeling positive, and hoping I don't have to suggest treatment for him. He's really trying, so I can't fault him for that and don't want to bug him too much.

Ok girls...leaving in a bit, so have a great 4th everyone and I'll be in touch. On the road again....I can't wait to get on the road again...:serenade: :flower:


----------



## moni77

Have a great trip Terri!!!


----------



## VJean

Erin, 14?!? That's fantastic! I'm so excited for you and you husband!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Kfs and vjean!! How sweet of you to pop over to check on me! You girls are so sweet. Thanks for the support and encouragement. I know I need to get over and update on the Oldies thread, I've been lazy about that! Love you girls.:flower:

My RE called this morning and said the embies are still looking strong and growing really well, so they want us to let them go the full five days to blastocyst stage. So the transfer will be Sun morning. :)

Have I mentioned how much I hate the P injections? My ass is already so sore.

Terri, I hope you have a great trip! Everyone have a great 4th of July!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope all goes well in the morning ERose. My update is on the other thread but I'm in TX!! Rode through Pensacola today and checked FL off the list of states yet to ride in. Yay!! Talk to you in a week. Get your living room set up so it's comfy! <3


----------



## kfs1

Good luck today Erose!


----------



## ClaireCath

Erin 14 embies! Woooot!!! FX's for you hun!! AFM, I am peeing on the good old OPK sticks hoping for that surge but not too soon...I'm on Day 9. Hopefully flashing smiley won't be till Wed or so and solid on Thurs. That will bring me to O on day 14ish....DTD every other day till surge. Fun times!! Not telling DH much about it unless he asks...All i said is be preapred to :sex: alot this coming week. He's all in. LOL Terri, have a great trip and enjoy!! Check in when you get back or from the road...i like taking a break from the boards sometimes so i don't get over obsessed w ttc. :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## moni77

Erin - thinking of you today!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I hope you are feeling ok after the transfer. It is very exciting!

I am curious how many days you are taking off for the transfer & how many you took off for the retrieval. I noticed you had a lot of appointments with scans & bloodwork. I am trying to determine if it is something I will still be able to do this year considering my time I have left available.

Good luck! Looks like you & me will be testing around the same time...although I am sure your dr is having you do blood work rather than a hpt.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, thanks for all the well wishes. :flower: Kelly, did you get your flashing smiley yet? Terri, hope you're enjoying your trip and remembering to take your BCP!:thumbup:

Moni, I'm so sorry AF hasn't shown up yet! I thought for sure it would've been here by now. How long ago did you do the hcg shot?

beagle, for the ER, I took the day of and the day after. A lot of girls can go about their life the day after, and I probably technically could've, but I woke up in the middle of the night so uncomfortable that I ended up taking one of the pain pills they gave me. By the time I fell back asleep and woke up, I was just super tired, and the discomfort wasn't completely gone, so I decided to stay home one more day. After the ET, I didn't feel nearly as bad (its WAY easier), but my clinic recommends 2-3 days of rest. So I had the ET on Sun, and took off work Mon and Tues. I have a corporate job, so I dont do any activity anyway, but I wanted to be sprawled on the couch taking it easy. And yes, lots of appts. The monitoring started about 8 days before my ER happened.... Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat, Sun, then ER Tues, and ET five days later. It definitely takes some dedicated time. 

Yep, they do a blood test 14 days after ET, which is confusing to me, since the embryos are 5 days old and about to hatch by the time they put them in. So I won't wait that long to use an HPT. They grew in the lab at the same rate they would've in my body, so I will likely test 9 days after. So, 6 days from now. So we will probably be testing around the same time. :) I'm really, really nervous, but trying to think about other things as much as possible. GL to you!! I feel very hopeful for you this cycle!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin, great to hear from you! So glad things seemed to have gone smoothly. Looks like if I need IVF in the future, it will be a lot of early mornings for me. The good thing is when I go in first thing, I seem to only miss 1 hr of work which means skipping lunch. I assume most of your daily appts were just bloodwork & u/s...so pretty much in & out???

I thought I had heard that technically your body is pregnant after IVF, so a hpt may not be accurate. I am totally not sure if that is true or not.

I am driving myself crazy, so maybe the 2 of us can help each other keep our minds off the wait.

I have a corporate job too...but it can be stressful...sometimes I am walking around a lot going from one office to another...& my banker relies on me heavily...so it can cause a hectic environment. So I would rather be at home resting.

I hope this is the last cycle for us both...but I def have higher hopes for you!


----------



## moni77

Erin - glad it is going well. You are now pregnant until proven otherwise... here's to sticky embryos. Were they able to freeze the rest of them?

I took the HCG shot on June 23rd. But everytime I have taken the shot for the IUIs my period was a week later than it should have been - so I didn't really expect it until this week. HPT last night was negative. I have until next Tuesday to start the BCP and still be on track to start injections on 8/5...so we'll see.

I feel BFPs coming the way to both of you soon!!!


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, nah, the clinic wanting to wait 14 days to test doesn't have anything to do with already being PG. It's just like any other pregnancy in that hcg doesnt get into the mother's urine or blood stream until a few days after implantation occurs. When they put the embies in, they haven't hatched yet, so they don't implant for another 2-3 days, then the hcg needs another couple of days to be detected. I tested out the trigger, which was 12 days ago, and there isn't anything else that should give a false pos. I decided to do some research, and it seems there are a lot of clinics that do the blood test 9 days after a 5-day transfer, because that's 14 days after the eggs were retrieved and fertilized. It seemed most of the BFPs I saw while reading, were anywhere from 7-10 days after the transfer on HPTs. I'll be testing at home at 9 days, so five days left. Do you know when you will test?? Will it be around the same time? Yes, I agree, this is an excruciating wait!

Yes Moni, I love that saying "Pregnant until proven otherwise", hehe. It was a strange feeling when I knew I had two fertilized embryos sitting in my uterus waiting to hatch and implant! Conceiving is half the battle, after all, right? So they take that right out of the equation for you, haha! FXd that AF comes for you soon. I know you are ready!


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beagle, nah, the clinic wanting to wait 14 days to test doesn't have anything to do with already being PG. It's just like any other pregnancy in that hcg doesnt get into the mother's urine or blood stream until a few days after implantation occurs. When they put the embies in, they haven't hatched yet, so they don't implant for another 2-3 days, then the hcg needs another couple of days to be detected. I tested out the trigger, which was 12 days ago, and there isn't anything else that should give a false pos. I decided to do some research, and it seems there are a lot of clinics that do the blood test 9 days after a 5-day transfer, because that's 14 days after the eggs were retrieved and fertilized. It seemed most of the BFPs I saw while reading, were anywhere from 7-10 days after the transfer on HPTs. I'll be testing at home at 9 days, so five days left. Do you know when you will test?? Will it be around the same time? Yes, I agree, this is an excruciating wait!
> 
> Yes Moni, I love that saying "Pregnant until proven otherwise", hehe. It was a strange feeling when I knew I had two fertilized embryos sitting in my uterus waiting to hatch and implant! Conceiving is half the battle, after all, right? So they take that right out of the equation for you, haha! FXd that AF comes for you soon. I know you are ready!

All this stuff is so scientific & confusing!

I am in another debate in my head on testing. I know my trigger is gone & haven't tested since. Took 6 days just like last time. So thinking about Sat since it will be 10 DPO...but still unsure. I would just be over the top anxious if I were you, Erin...your chances of success are pretty high.

Did I tell you guys my trip this months screws up the next IUI if needed? So I am also trying to figure out the best day to stop P if I have a negative in order to prolong my cycle just enough so I can do a baseline u/s before leaving & the next u/s when I get back. I do not want to take another month off. Especially since an IVF will add time on because I will have 3 weeks of birth control pills. This will be another 3 days weekend trip to PA & NY...COOPERSTOWN!!! So excited. My other Yankee love Joe Torre is being inducted in to the Hall of Fame.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, I hope your next IUI doesnt get screwed up from the trip! Maybe you can figure something out with that P, like you said. If you can get the timing right... But I'm still totally hoping for a BFP for you this time around anyway!!

Quick update... the nurse called today to let me know how many embies made it through the freezing process. We have six frozen little babes. 

Also, right before she called, something occurred to me... during my pre-Op for the ER, she scheduled me for a 3-day transfer (that's their protocol, so that if they have to do a 3-day transfer, they at least have you on the books), and while she was at it, she counted 14 days from THAT day to schedule my blood test. I'm going out of town on that Sat, so I wouldn't have been here for the 2nd beta 2 days later. So rather than cancelling my trip, i just asked if she could bump it up a day. She said 13 days was fine, and they could do the 1st test on the 17th, and then we could hit them up on our way out of town on Sat morning for the 2nd beta. Well... after I ended up actually having a 5-day transfer, they didn't bother pushing those appts out 2 days. When the nurse called today about my embies, I asked her if she could look up my appt for me, and sure enough, it's still the 17th. So I'm keeping it for now. If I don't, then I either have to cancel my trip, or not go in until I get back in town 6 days later.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beagle, I hope your next IUI doesnt get screwed up from the trip! Maybe you can figure something out with that P, like you said. If you can get the timing right... But I'm still totally hoping for a BFP for you this time around anyway!!
> 
> Quick update... the nurse called today to let me know how many embies made it through the freezing process. We have six frozen little babes.
> 
> Also, right before she called, something occurred to me... during my pre-Op for the ER, she scheduled me for a 3-day transfer (that's their protocol, so that if they have to do a 3-day transfer, they at least have you on the books), and while she was at it, she counted 14 days from THAT day to schedule my blood test. I'm going out of town on that Sat, so I wouldn't have been here for the 2nd beta 2 days later. So rather than cancelling my trip, i just asked if she could bump it up a day. She said 13 days was fine, and they could do the 1st test on the 17th, and then we could hit them up on our way out of town on Sat morning for the 2nd beta. Well... after I ended up actually having a 5-day transfer, they didn't bother pushing those appts out 2 days. When the nurse called today about my embies, I asked her if she could look up my appt for me, and sure enough, it's still the 17th. So I'm keeping it for now. If I don't, then I either have to cancel my trip, or not go in until I get back in town 6 days later.

I don't know about the whole IVF process but seems to me like that would be enough time. No way I would be able to wait another 6 days...seems like the timing is working out.


----------



## terripeachy

Glad things are going well ERose. I'm in Arkansas for the night and should be home on Sunday afternoon. I'm enjoying having only my motorcycle for transportation. The temps today were off the charts HOT after being super cold this morning, but it hasn't been too bad the whole week. I'm definitely not complaining.

beaglemom-I also hope the timing works out for your next IUI as well.

Moni-Where is AF?! What a pain...She'll probably show up Monday just to freak you out about your IVF protocol. Are you going to do BCP first? I have been taking my pills every day. Not at the same time, but within the hour of each other. The crazy thing is that they look JUST like my high blood pressure meds, so I have to pay attention when I'm taking them.

Kelly-Hope you're well. <3


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, sounds like you're really having a fab trip, good for you! Get home safe today. Glad the BCP is going well and you're not forgetting. ;) 

I have nothing new to report. The further into my TWW I get, the more nervous I get. Wish I could just relax about it. Oh well, I just have to keep telling myself, it's gonna work!! My sister and her hubs and my 3-yr old niece arrive today, so that should keep me distracted while we continue to wait. 

Hi to moni, beagle, and Kelly! :)


----------



## beaglemom

I hope the family visit keeps you distracted. I volunteered at my library book store, so that kept me busy yesterday. I am trying to get focused enough to clean today...I am so easily distracted when I try to clean. I went to Target & found a great deal on a play pen...so I got it. They had cribs but not the kind I want. When you do get that positive, be sure to check them out often. I find a lot of baby clearance there...marked down significantly. I think they also had a glider marked down...but we have decided to buy a leather recliner at Sam's when we start getting the nursery together. Very comfy & cleans easily.

I got a neg yesterday...still early. Not too much longer for you to be able to do a hpt.


----------



## terripeachy

I made it home safely. Just wanted to check in. More this week as I'll be back at work and bored out of my mind.


----------



## moni77

Hey all - AF finally arrived yesterday!! Hoping to get day 3 scan and bloods tomorrow and starting this ball rolling. Yes, I will be starting with the BCP. So this should work out with starting the injectables right after I get back from vacation.

Almost there beagle and erin!!! 

Terri - when do you start the injections?


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Yeah for AF-finally, and perfect timing for starting BCP. I will have to look at my schedule again, but I'm thinking I will start around the 24th or 25th of this month. Are you taking 3 weeks worth of BCP? My clinic said it doesn't have to be 3 weeks, but because of my vacation schedule, it was just easier to take all of them (or most of them). 

beaglemom-Thanks for the information on Target. It's stored in my brain...


----------



## beaglemom

We put the play pen up last night. Our spare room is crazy...stroller car seat combo & a play pen but no baby...lol! Good thing no one goes in there. I am still unsure if I want the play pen...I guess these days they call it a play yard. But I will see what I think.

Another neg today at 12 dpo...but I have a few days. I think I will test Wed & Fri. If still neg Fri, I will stop P & wait for AF. I am starting to feel a little down about it...but I know soon it will happen.

Moni I am SO EXCITED you will be starting IVF soon. I just wish we were all on the same time line. But I can always hope for a BFP this cycle which would put me & Erin on the same due date...or next IUI & I will be paired up with you. I really hope I don't need IVF...more so because I am just SO READY to be pregnant already. But if IVF is what I need, that is what I will do.

I don't know if I told you guys, but we are thinking the low count this time was because not enough time for them to replenish. I don't think with any of the IUIs we had sex close to IUI. I think my gyno said to give it 48 hrs. I know the last IUI we had not the night of trigger. Here is a sad fact...we really don't have sex much besides during the trying part. I think we are just so exhausted & everything go in my body lately just makes me not in the mood. Anyways, so last IUI we probably had not had sex any that cycle...I can't remember. Possible we did around CD 8. So this past IUI we did on night of trigger (as instructed by RE) & super low count. So we plan to abstain longer on next IUI if we need it. So I may try on CD 7 or 8...then nothing until IUI which has been on CD 12. We have done nothing else different so really no reason to have such a low count. His count steadily rose post wash with every IUI. So that is what we think happened.

I need to post this on my IUI thread...those ladies are not all TTC #1. But I had a weird pin needle feeling a couple inches to the left & down from my belly button. It was weird...it almost felt the way it feels after an injection...but nowhere near the injection spot. Off & on cramping today as well. I heard this pin needle thing could be the egg implanting...not sure...I hope it is a good thing.

Anyways...I am excited for the IVF ladies...& excited to see how Erin's results turn out.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-ooh, the pin needle thing sound interesting...remember this feeling. It may be the start of your BFP. The docs told me to abstain for 3 days, so if I were you, I would BD on CD9, if your IUI is on CD12. That will give him a few days to re-up, and yeah, if you didn't have sex at all this cycle and he didn't have a party for one, that probably contributed to the low count. I agree with you guys there.

And...if you guys don't BD all the time, big deal. No one will judge you. I'm almost to the point where I don't even really feel like doing it until it's baby making time. It's sad, but it gets so overwhelming-counting days, thinking about replenishment, and trying to make it all sexy and romantic can be too much! 

I'm hoping you get a BFP so you can be with ERose, and if not, you can be with me and/or moni. Not sure of Kelly's schedule at this point. I hear you on talking with others who already have kids. Sometimes you feel like you're alone, but that's why we're here! These #1 babies are going to be amazing!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beaglemom-ooh, the pin needle thing sound interesting...remember this feeling. It may be the start of your BFP. The docs told me to abstain for 3 days, so if I were you, I would BD on CD9, if your IUI is on CD12. That will give him a few days to re-up, and yeah, if you didn't have sex at all this cycle and he didn't have a party for one, that probably contributed to the low count. I agree with you guys there.
> 
> And...if you guys don't BD all the time, big deal. No one will judge you. I'm almost to the point where I don't even really feel like doing it until it's baby making time. It's sad, but it gets so overwhelming-counting days, thinking about replenishment, and trying to make it all sexy and romantic can be too much!
> 
> I'm hoping you get a BFP so you can be with ERose, and if not, you can be with me and/or moni. Not sure of Kelly's schedule at this point. I hear you on talking with others who already have kids. Sometimes you feel like you're alone, but that's why we're here! These #1 babies are going to be amazing!

Thanks. I think for us, life in general can feel so exhausting. We are not on the same schedule when it comes to work. And I am so tired from hormones & appts that when I can relax, that's what I do. We def have our quality time though...we eat together & watch our shows together. Sometimes just being together like that feels more intimate. I just feel like if we can get past this TTC part, we can just be so much more relaxed (in a sense). We can focus on the imprtant stuff...no more drugs, injections, appts over an hour away. The end result will be so worth it, I just want to get to that point already!


----------



## moni77

Totally with you Beagle - the meds and stuff just made me feel real blah, and then the cysts made sex painful - which was why I took a couple months off before really injecting the stuff into my body. But I am ready now. 

I just asked the doctor and we will still be set to start 8/5 or 8/6 - so it will be about 2.5 weeks of BCP if I start tomorrow. This is getting real!!


----------



## terripeachy

I just checked my paperwork, and my last BCP is to be taken on 7/23 (Wed). I go in for bloodwork and u/s on Thursday morning to make sure all is well. If that's the case, I will start taking my injections 4 days after my last pill, so that would put me at 7/27 (Sunday). Eek!

My pill was supposed to be something that any pharmacy carried, and I ended up getting a generic because that's all they had in stock. Make sure you go to the pharmacy right after work today in case you have to do a bit of running around to find it.

beaglemom-I totally hear you. Sometimes just being in the same room is enough for me. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I just checked my paperwork, and my last BCP is to be taken on 7/23 (Wed). I go in for bloodwork and u/s on Thursday morning to make sure all is well. If that's the case, I will start taking my injections 4 days after my last pill, so that would put me at 7/27 (Sunday). Eek!
> 
> My pill was supposed to be something that any pharmacy carried, and I ended up getting a generic because that's all they had in stock. Make sure you go to the pharmacy right after work today in case you have to do a bit of running around to find it.
> 
> beaglemom-I totally hear you. Sometimes just being in the same room is enough for me. :hugs:

That seems so CLOSE! How exciting!

I def love when I am home by myself for a day or in the evenings when he works. But when he is off, I am just ready to be alone with him. It is funny because when he works on the weekend, he will call & I will just be like if you have nothing to say, I have some Netflix to watch. I love my alone time. But then there are days where I just want him to be home already! When I go out of town, he has no idea what to do with himself!


----------



## moni77

terri - so I will be about 10 days behind you!


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Beaglemom-I was just gone for 9 days and hubs was SOOO lonely. Yet, I'm home from 4pm-8pm every day and I'm perfectly fine. HA!!HA!! I just got married, so I'm used to just being by myself and watching baseball, cooking shows, playing on the computer, etc.. I guess I know how to fill my time with something.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> HA!!HA!! Beaglemom-I was just gone for 9 days and hubs was SOOO lonely. Yet, I'm home from 4pm-8pm every day and I'm perfectly fine. HA!!HA!! I just got married, so I'm used to just being by myself and watching baseball, cooking shows, playing on the computer, etc.. I guess I know how to fill my time with something.

When my husband was on 3rd shift, he was home every day when I came home. I would watch the people's court. He would talk & I would say, I just need 1 hr of the people's court...I just need to not think about anything for 1 hr.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm dying laughing...I used to watch Judge Judy religiously. Even my mother would call and i'd say 'mommie...Judge Judy is on, I'll call you in an hour.' HA!!HA!! Funnily enough, she did the same thing to me when Big Brother was on.

moni-Were you able to get your pills? When are you leaving for vacation?


----------



## beaglemom

Oh man...you said pills & it just occurred to me I had a crazy dream...don't remember much. But I do remember having to get my BCPs from my mail in pharmacy & thinking oh god how long will this take? That is weird. I hope I do not need it & the IUIs work.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls. Terri and moni, so exciting how close you're getting!! Oddly, I'm finding that time has been going by pretty quick with the whole IVF thing. Things seem to drag by sooo slowly during other cycles, but the past month or so seems to have just flown by (well, for me it has!). You girls are SO close now!! Getting very excited for you!! Beagle, still holding out hope for your bfp this cycle. And I agree, the count could've been down from not abstaining longer. Fxd you'll have good news in a day or so anyway!!

On my end, I'm losing hope a little. Not completely, but it's sort of a gut feeling. I tested BFN this morning on a hpt. I'm only 9dp5dt, but that's sorta like being 14dpo. I won't lose hope since the clinic doesn't do blood tests until later than that for IVF patients, and there must surely be a reason for that. I just read so many girls getting IVF BFPs at home by this time, many more were before this time. Then again, I also read about plenty of late BFPs as well. I should've just stayed off the internet and not tested at home at all. Anyway, blood test is Thurs, and I don't have anymore tests at my house, so will probably wait until that. If bfn, we'll just be shooting for a frozen transfer as soon as they allow it.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Hi girls. Terri and moni, so exciting how close you're getting!! Oddly, I'm finding that time has been going by pretty quick with the whole IVF thing. Things seem to drag by sooo slowly during other cycles, but the past month or so seems to have just flown by (well, for me it has!). You girls are SO close now!! Getting very excited for you!! Beagle, still holding out hope for your bfp this cycle. And I agree, the count could've been down from not abstaining longer. Fxd you'll have good news in a day or so anyway!!
> 
> On my end, I'm losing hope a little. Not completely, but it's sort of a gut feeling. I tested BFN this morning on a hpt. I'm only 9dp5dt, but that's sorta like being 14dpo. I won't lose hope since the clinic doesn't do blood tests until later than that for IVF patients, and there must surely be a reason for that. I just read so many girls getting IVF BFPs at home by this time, many more were before this time. Then again, I also read about plenty of late BFPs as well. I should've just stayed off the internet and not tested at home at all. Anyway, blood test is Thurs, and I don't have anymore tests at my house, so will probably wait until that. If bfn, we'll just be shooting for a frozen transfer as soon as they allow it.

Erin, I am not sure about IVF testing...but we do know that last time you had to test at 15 dpo anyways. Maybe that was because it was not a strong pregnancy or maybe you are just one of those people who test late. I have actually been considering holding off until Friday. I am actually starting to get nervous about testing. But if it does end up a negative (which I think is too soon to tell right now) then at least you have the frozen as backup & won't have to go through as much next go round.

But I think you still have a shot :)

I woke up at 3 am & didn't go back to sleep until 5 or so. Then slept late. I woke up with a headache & it continues now...I have not had a headache in a long time. And the only other times it was related to meds I was on. Maybe this is another good sign. I told my husband last night when I start to analyze everything, I know we still have a shot. We put 500K of the best sperm in there & shoot for 3-4 eggs. And I know I had at least 1 egg on both sides. So no worries about half the army getting lost at the wrong tube.

So if I can have hope, Erin, you should def not be giving up yet :)


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Don't give up just yet. You still have a few more days to go! I am not sure whether I would test or not. It was depressing last time, but getting the call with negative results was even worse than knowing from testing, so either way can be bad. And yes, you can read the stories from other people, but try not to let them get to you either way. It's hard, but I have a feeling you will be surprised in a few days. I just know it!

beagle-Yay for new symptoms...the pin needle thing and now a headache. Woohoo!! :wohoo:


----------



## moni77

Erin - I think it is still too early as well. 

I just picked up the BCPs!! I start tonight, take the last one on Aug 1st and go in for a scan on Aug 5th (I fly back in on the 4th - so this is the timing that I wanted!!) I have to pay by Monday - so that will be a little tough - but we had it saved up - but yikes $12K is the biggest check I have ever written!

Anyways - I am still expecting good news Beagle and Erin!!

Terri - I leave next wed night, I am gone the 23rd through 8-4!


----------



## beaglemom

Another neg for me today


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, beaglemom....:hugs: I'm sorry for the BFN. How are you feeling otherwise? Do you think the witch is on her way? You may be surprised.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Oh, beaglemom....:hugs: I'm sorry for the BFN. How are you feeling otherwise? Do you think the witch is on her way? You may be surprised.

Feeling some cramping...not really sure what to think. Of course it could always go either way. Plus I am on Progesterone, so that will delay things. I plan to test again Friday & if negative I will stop the P. I am trying to delay AF so my next cycle works out with me being out of town. I am feeling a bit down & emotional.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sorry you feel bad, but I'm still not going to be super depressed for you just yet. Cramping is a good sign...we just have to wait for AF, but hopefully she moves on past you, like the storms the past few days. It took me 6 days for AF once I stopped taking p. What a pain that was.

I have my mock transfer at 11:30. I hope it's not too traumatic.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I'm sorry you feel bad, but I'm still not going to be super depressed for you just yet. Cramping is a good sign...we just have to wait for AF, but hopefully she moves on past you, like the storms the past few days. It took me 6 days for AF once I stopped taking p. What a pain that was.
> 
> I have my mock transfer at 11:30. I hope it's not too traumatic.

Last time it took about 2-3 days...not bad. But I cannot get it before Sunday or I have to skip the cycle or cancel my trip. Technically it could come Saturday, I would just have to come home a day early which isn't the worst thing.


----------



## terripeachy

Just so people reading this thread will know in the future, my mock transfer was very similar to an HSG. They used the iodine to clean everything out, put in a catheter with numbers on it (like a ruler) to measure the "cavity." Once they get the measurement, they insert the vaginal probe and shoot some water into the cavity to make sure everything is cool and took a few pictures. It took about 10 minutes, and had a bit of sharp cramping, but it was bearable. I guess because I felt that sensation before when doing the HSG. Good thing hubs has his sperm analysis in a few days because again they said no intercourse for 24 hours. check. hee hee. This is going to be a lonely time for him because I don't really want to use condoms.

Anyway, I also asked about ICSI versus regular IVF, and the nurse explained that with regularIVF, they put each egg in its own well in one petri dish (we make petri dishes at my plant, so I get that some of them may have various wells). Then, they take a concentrated amount of sperm and stick it in the well with each egg, and hope that one sperm fertilizes the egg. Then, they transfer/freeze the ones that fertilize after so many days. If they find that none are fertilizing, then to go to FICSI, which is a rescue program. Not sure what the f stands for.

For ICSI, they hold the egg with a suction tube (or something like that), pull out the one best sperm available and shock it to slow it down a bit. Once it's sedated, they shoot it INSIDE the egg, and hope for the best. A lot of people are using this now because the chances are better for those with low counts or poor morphology/motility. It gives the sperm a boost. My doctor is probably going to go right to ICSI, but it's going to be a game day decision. 

Currently, the schedule is 8/7-8/10 for egg retrieval and 3-6 days later egg transfer.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks for that info. My dr would probably want to do ICSI as well.

With this negative it puts me in such a down mood that part of me just wants to say straight to IVF. But then I just breathe & say we agreed on 1 more, so stick to it. We have time. So no matter what, I plan to ge pregnant by the fall! DAMMIT!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

It all depends on insurance and paying and such. My insurance is really good and my IVF is $2000, which is super cheap. That doesn't include the meds though. I think Moni just said that she had to write a check for 12K, so I'm REALLY SUPER THANKFUL that I can afford IVF, and since I'm old, my insurance let's me go right to it. If I were younger/poorer, I'd probably be trying IUIs until I couldn't try any more. So yeah,if you still have time, stick with IUI and just save save save for IVF. 

I told hubs that we still have to buckle down with our spending. He's a spender and I'm a saver, but I'm not footing this whole bill because I'm responsible. I'm still waiting for him to give me total control of the $. That would make me so happy, but I think he thinks I would give him $10 a week to spend, and that's it. HA!!HA!!


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh my cost would be similar to Moni. But no more IUI after the next one. We do not have the money saved but I can get a low interest loan against my 401K.


----------



## ERosePW

Sorry about the BFN beagle, but of course you could still have a surprise in a day or so. I'll keep my FXd for you. Either way, with the P helping you delay your AF, it sounds like the timing will still work out for next cycle's IUI, so that's really good. At least we have our own ways of manipulating our cycles like that! One thing that is actually in our control!

Moni, SO glad your timing is working out exactly as you'd hoped! That's so great! I've been thinking about you and hoping for that, because I know how ready I was when I got started. Great news!

Terri, glad your MET went well today! Mine was way better than my HSG, but if you recall, my HSG was extremely bad w/ that blockage or spasm, whichever the heck it was. Like, wanting to fly off the table bad. So the MET was a walk in the park for me, and was very similar to what you described. Except I dont recall if I had any cramping afterward. I found the endometrial biopsy (scratch) to be more uncomfortable too. Is your RE doing that?

I'm sure you recall, but we decided right before the retrieval that we'd do ICSI on half my eggs, since we weren't certain whether or not our eggs/sperm got along on a molecular level. Two of the eggs died quickly though, so with 18 left, they did ICSI on 10, and the other 8 in the petri dish the way you described. Turned out even the petri dish eggs all fertilized, so I guess they did get along after all.

Nothing new here... I didn't test today simply because I didnt have anymore tests. Don't really know how I'm feeling right now. Not very hopeful at certain moments when I feel like I should've already gotten a pos HPT if it was gonna happen at all. But then I get a teensy bit of hope again because who knows, maybe by today it would've shown up on an HPT but i just don't know because I didn't test. Maybe I'll hold my pee all day and grab some tests on the way home.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Sorry about the BFN beagle, but of course you could still have a surprise in a day or so. I'll keep my FXd for you. Either way, with the P helping you delay your AF, it sounds like the timing will still work out for next cycle's IUI, so that's really good. At least we have our own ways of manipulating our cycles like that! One thing that is actually in our control!
> 
> Moni, SO glad your timing is working out exactly as you'd hoped! That's so great! I've been thinking about you and hoping for that, because I know how ready I was when I got started. Great news!
> 
> Terri, glad your MET went well today! Mine was way better than my HSG, but if you recall, my HSG was extremely bad w/ that blockage or spasm, whichever the heck it was. Like, wanting to fly off the table bad. So the MET was a walk in the park for me, and was very similar to what you described. Except I dont recall if I had any cramping afterward. I found the endometrial biopsy (scratch) to be more uncomfortable too. Is your RE doing that?
> 
> I'm sure you recall, but we decided right before the retrieval that we'd do ICSI on half my eggs, since we weren't certain whether or not our eggs/sperm got along on a molecular level. Two of the eggs died quickly though, so with 18 left, they did ICSI on 10, and the other 8 in the petri dish the way you described. Turned out even the petri dish eggs all fertilized, so I guess they did get along after all.
> 
> Nothing new here... I didn't test today simply because I didnt have anymore tests. Don't really know how I'm feeling right now. Not very hopeful at certain moments when I feel like I should've already gotten a pos HPT if it was gonna happen at all. But then I get a teensy bit of hope again because who knows, maybe by today it would've shown up on an HPT but i just don't know because I didn't test. Maybe I'll hold my pee all day and grab some tests on the way home.

Erin does your "dpo" start after the retrieval? If so, I think you were a day in front of me. I am also staying hopeful for both of us. I ran across a forum that said 15 dpo is the best day to test. Makes sense...because technically AF would be late if nothing happens on 15 dpo. And I think I saw that 99% of women get their positive by 18 dpo. So there is still hope. Do you have anything going on? Cramping or anything like that?


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, I remember how painful your HSG was, so that makes sense that the MET was a lot easier. I didn't have any tube troubles, so it was just the same, basically. They used water instead of saline today, though. No, they never mentioned an endometrial scratch. I do hear that that helps implantation, but I guess they are confident without it. They did also say that if my eggs have that hard shell around them, they will do the assisted hatching thing too. Not sure when they realize the shell is hard, but I just have to trust they know what they're doing. :shrug:

I also didn't realize that I should have taken an Advil prior to my transfer, but I feel ok without it. I guess some people have a rough go of things. Again, I'm fortunate that I can stand a bit of pain.


----------



## moni77

Terri - glad the mock transfer went well - I asked if I needed one and thedoc said since he has doneso many IUIs on me he knows where to go...so no mock transfer needed.

Erin - FXed for you!!!

Beagle - I'm still not giving up on you either.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin does your "dpo" start after the retrieval? If so, I think you were a day in front of me. I am also staying hopeful for both of us. I ran across a forum that said 15 dpo is the best day to test. Makes sense...because technically AF would be late if nothing happens on 15 dpo. And I think I saw that 99% of women get their positive by 18 dpo. So there is still hope. Do you have anything going on? Cramping or anything like that?

Yea, I suppose dpo would start on day of retrieval. My blue line on my chart is that day, and that's the day they fertilized the eggs too. Most IVFers go by transfer date though, so I'd be referred to as 10dp5dt today. As far as having anything going on, not really at all. I had dull cramps on and off for about 5 days after transfer, but then after that they've been super dull and only for a few minutes at a time, and not even every day. Like none at all today. I haven't had any spotting at all either. I don't feel even remotely like AF is coming, but that's probably from all the extra P. Thanks for the stats on bfp timing... It does give me a little hope. Are you testing again in the morning?


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I wondered whether the embryologist in my lab was gonna do the assisted hatching on mine, but she didn't. So I guess they determined it wasn't needed, but I didn't get the details because I asked her as I was laying on the table for transfer, right before she brought my embies out to my RE, ha! She did say, however, that if we do a frozen transfer at some point, she'd do it on those for sure. I know what you mean by just trusting they know what they're doing.

Moni, that's nice that your RE feels fine moving forward without the MET. He has become quite familiar with your reproductive tract I guess, huh? Hehe! Anyway, that's at least one thing you don't have to do, and considering all that this entails, that's something!:winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

Picked up HPTs on my way home from work yesterday and tested this morning BFN. When I went in for my blood test though, I asked the nurse if she ever sees women who are getting negatives at home and then end up getting a pos beta. She didn't even have to think about it... right away, she said yes she's seen it happen several times. So I will hold onto this last shred of hope and wait for the call this afternoon. I will hope for the best, but if it doesn't work out, I'll be okay. I will throw myself into looking ahead at a frozen transfer as soon as they'll allow it, and I'll just get excited about that.

On a separate note, today I also paid for my first quarter of cryopreservation for my other embies. After the initial freezing fee, which I guess my insurance paid for, they then only charge $60/month at my clinic, paid quarterly. I'm thrilled about that, because my insurance doesn't cover the quarterly fee. I thought that was VERY reasonable to hold onto my future babies for me.:winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Picked up HPTs on my way home from work yesterday and tested this morning BFN. When I went in for my blood test though, I asked the nurse if she ever sees women who are getting negatives at home and then end up getting a pos beta. She didn't even have to think about it... right away, she said yes she's seen it happen several times. So I will hold onto this last shred of hope and wait for the call this afternoon. I will hope for the best, but if it doesn't work out, I'll be okay. I will throw myself into looking ahead at a frozen transfer as soon as they'll allow it, and I'll just get excited about that.
> 
> On a separate note, today I also paid for my first quarter of cryopreservation for my other embies. After the initial freezing fee, which I guess my insurance paid for, they then only charge $60/month at my clinic, paid quarterly. I'm thrilled about that, because my insurance doesn't cover the quarterly fee. I thought that was VERY reasonable to hold onto my future babies for me.:winkwink:

Good morning Erin! I had just sent you a message. How long before you can do the next transfer? (Still hoping you are prego though, ;))

I don't know what my clinic charges for short term storage, but I feel like they told me about $450/yr for long term. But I would have to look back at my paperwork.

I had another negative today so I am pretty much counting myself out. I will stop the P & wait for AF. If nothing by Monday, will test again.

Good luck this afternoon!


----------



## beaglemom

$60 is cheaper than daycare...LOL! :D


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning ladies.
ERose-Sorry for the BFN this morning at home, but I am HOH that you are one of those people that get a positive blood test. fxfxfx. I want this SO badly for you. 

My place charges $480/year for holding onto eggs/embryos. I figure it's reasonable too. I think the first year may be a bit more expensive. Hmm..now I forget.

I had a dream last night that I only had two eggs. That was the end of my dream. I seem to respond well to the injections, so I'm hoping that I have more than two, but that was my dream. :shrug:

beaglemom-Sorry for the BFN. :hugs: I want this to happen for you also.

Hubs is on his way to the fertility center as we speak for his final SA. He was thinking that he could do his deposit at home on the day of the ER. He thinks he won't be able to get a sample someplace else. I told him, 'No, you have to do it there. Maybe that's the problem-the drive to the center. So you need to memorize your little videos or whatever you have to do to make this happen. We are not paying good money for you to cry about shooting into a cup!' HA!!HA!! I'm evil, but seriously...you have one job.

I'm leaving early tomorrow for TN, and we'll be in the back woods so service will be pretty spotty. I'll be thinking of you girls. Good or bad results, I still love ya, and I'll be around! <3 :friends: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Terri, you are hilarious. Drives me nuts when women say their husbands won't do their sample. Seriously...ONE JOB! But my husband has no issues with it.

Good luck to you, too!


----------



## beaglemom

I just had a talk with my banker (male) & my manager (female) separately about my new timeline. Basically letting them know about the next IUI & possible IVF & what that means for my schedule. I think I have enough time built up to do IVF this year if I need it. The problem is if my IVF cycle fails, I may not be able to do another transfer until January. But we will cross that bridge when we get to it. It is easier to talk to my manager because she is a woman & understands our bodies. So I told her how I now have to have the day of IUI off because of how my body felt when I was ovulating. She has basically told me in order to keep my PTO use down, I can feel free to work extended hours or skipping lunches. It is good to know I have that support. I was starting to cry talking about it. I think it is mainly the hormones getting to me. I was okay with her. But I had the talk with my banker first & I had to try real hard to not cry. I hate crying&#8230;I hate feeling/looking vulnerable in front of people&#8230;my husband the exception. I am a strong person & do not like showing anything else. Anyways luckily his phone rang because he started getting in to the joys of parenting & how much he wants me to succeed in my journey. He greatly sympathized with my situation. He actually said on his drive down to his vacation last week he was thinking about my life falling in to place with my husband&#8217;s promotion & my 4 eggs & by the end of the month I would be pregnant, with a promoted husband, celebrating in our favorite place&#8230;the Baseball Hall of Fame&#8230;honoring my 2nd favorite Yankee Joe Torre. Well now no promotion & no pregnancy. But my husband has been told to sign up again&#8230;he was just beat last time by someone with more experience. He basically has been told nothing was wrong with his interview & more stores are coming & he is going to get one. And on the pregnancy front, well, we all know my plan there&#8230;& we all know it is going to work! So I think by New Year&#8217;s Eve, me & my husband will definitely be able to look back on this year & see our struggles & know they are over & know that my Spring/Summer baby is on its (hopefully her) way.

Anyways&#8230;sorry this is so long&#8230;just needed to get it out.


----------



## terripeachy

It's so nice that your banker and your manager are rooting for you and on your side! That's awesome. I too believe that by the FALL of this year you'll be reflecting on the year and how far you have come. By New Year's you'll be showing!

I haven't told my boss about anything. He doesn't get to work until at least 11:30 on most days, and my appointments have been at 7a or 7:30a, so by the time I get to work, he is still snoozing. hee hee. I may consider telling him when it gets time for ER and/or ET, but I will probably just call out sick a few days, or hope that my transfer is on a Friday, so I can chill out over the weekend, and get back to work on Monday or call in sick on Monday. I'm just going to play it by ear for now and see what happens.

Alrighty, we're off to go to a class/seminar on IVF. It's a one on one kind of thing, and I doubt the lady will be telling me anything new, but it'll be new for my husband. He'll probably curl into the fetal position and just stare awkwardly at the lady giving the presentation. HA!!HA!! I make him sound like such a wimp, but really, he just doesn't talk to people easily.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> It's so nice that your banker and your manager are rooting for you and on your side! That's awesome. I too believe that by the FALL of this year you'll be reflecting on the year and how far you have come. By New Year's you'll be showing!
> 
> I haven't told my boss about anything. He doesn't get to work until at least 11:30 on most days, and my appointments have been at 7a or 7:30a, so by the time I get to work, he is still snoozing. hee hee. I may consider telling him when it gets time for ER and/or ET, but I will probably just call out sick a few days, or hope that my transfer is on a Friday, so I can chill out over the weekend, and get back to work on Monday or call in sick on Monday. I'm just going to play it by ear for now and see what happens.
> 
> Alrighty, we're off to go to a class/seminar on IVF. It's a one on one kind of thing, and I doubt the lady will be telling me anything new, but it'll be new for my husband. He'll probably curl into the fetal position and just stare awkwardly at the lady giving the presentation. HA!!HA!! I make him sound like such a wimp, but really, he just doesn't talk to people easily.

Yes I pretty much had to tell once I started with the RE. I was able to get around it when going to my gyno. But the RE is over an hour away.

My dr on our last visit gave me the mini IVF talk. I pretty much knew about everything she said. We left & I looked at my husband & he was just speechless. Not to mention we got the financial breakdown, too...which we sort of expected. I think all the choices overwhelmed him.


----------



## terripeachy

The seminar thing was fine. She just put the schedule on a calendar versus having it in list form, like I already had. I like the list, especially because her calendar was a generic Day 1 start at 1st of the month. Since my meds/such start in the middle of the month, I don't like looking at it that way. Whatevs...hubs did find out that he can do his donation at home, so he was happy about that. Ugh! What a baby. If he's happy, I'm happy. He needs a total of about 20 sperm max, so I think he can get that whether he's at home or in the clinic. :haha:

I did find out that they do assisted hatching for anyone over age 39, so yes, I will be having assisted hatching, which makes me feel better about everything. She said that I respond very well to the medication in the past, so she was feeling pretty positive about everything and so was I. They will do the 5 day blastocyte transfer if I have several embryos that make it to day 5. If on Day 2, they see they have plenty, and Day 3 something significant happens where they all start failing, they will do an immediate transfer on Day 3. This will make me sad because if something significant happened overnight, will the remaining two really have a good chance of survival? Highly unlikely.

She also said that because I'm a positive responder, they may not need to push out the days so much. You stim for 10-12 days, but if I'm doing better than expected, I may not have to do the shots for so long. That would be cool, although I paid for a ton of meds. Catch 22. HA!

All in all, another positive day. I'm feeling really good about things right now. Except for the fact that I was so eager to leave work, I left my BCPs right at my desk. I'll have to go back to work tonight to pick them up. Minor inconvenience.


----------



## ERosePW

Blood test was negative. I'm handling it ok. I'm really, really upset, but since I was getting negative tests at home, I had pretty much expected it. So I'm really glad I was testing, or I'd be absolutely crushed right now. All I can do now is just look ahead to the future and get myself excited again for the frozen transfer. I've heard of a ton where it worked on the 2nd time, and since the success rates for frozen are really good, I feel like I can get excited about it. I have to go one natural cycle first, so as soon as AF comes and goes, we'll just TTC naturally in August. And hopefully it'll be a short cycle since it'll be unmedicated, and then I'll start my FET cycle probably end of Aug.

Terri I'm so happy you're feeling so excited. :) I'm certain this is gonna be it for you! And moni too!

I'll read in more detail and respond to everyone better tomorrow. Just wanted to update real quick. My family is still visiting so I need to put on a happy face and go entertain. Night girls.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ERose....I'm so sorry you had negative blood tests. :hugs: :hugs: I know those cartoon hugs suck, but you know if you were my next door neighbor, I'd be over there consoling you with chick flicks, wine and Ben & Jerry's. Now I guess I'm glad you tested at home, but it still doesn't make it any easier. Especially since you've been the guinea pig of the group. Hopefully the FET will be easier AND you will get your BFP. Biology is just so, SO crazy.

Talk to you when I get back next week ok. Take it easy, love.


----------



## moni77

So sorry Erin - that's really rough. At least you have a good amount of frozen embries! I gotta run, I just came on to check on you!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - sorry about the negative. I totally forgot to test today, but I have pretty much given up. I wish you didn't have to wait another cycle, but you could get lucky on your own :) I am sure you will have a success story next time :)


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Oh ERose....I'm so sorry you had negative blood tests. :hugs: :hugs: I know those cartoon hugs suck, but you know if you were my next door neighbor, I'd be over there consoling you with chick flicks, wine and Ben & Jerry's. Now I guess I'm glad you tested at home, but it still doesn't make it any easier. Especially since you've been the guinea pig of the group. Hopefully the FET will be easier AND you will get your BFP. Biology is just so, SO crazy.
> 
> Talk to you when I get back next week ok. Take it easy, love.

If you were my neighbor, I would totally take you up on that offer too. I can't imagine how nice it would be to have someone who understands and goes through all this stuff to be able to talk to and have wine with and even cry with a little bit. I don't have close friends who've had this kind of trouble, and while DH is a big comfort, I wish I had a girlfriend in person who gets it, ya know? I feel like it would make this whole thing a little more bearable and help me to feel a little less alone in it. Thanks for all your sweet words. Love to love ya. :flower:

I am certain the FET will be a LOT easier, and also doesn't take nearly as long. So now I just wait for AF since I stopped the P yesterday. Once it arrives, I will have my follow-up with my RE to discuss the protocol for FET. I have shorter cycles when unmedicated, so I'm hoping my next one will be around 26-27 days. I estimate if I can get AF by Mon, and even if I have a 28-day cycle, I should be able to start my FET cycle by Aug 18th, give or take a few days. And the nurse said it typically goes pretty fast from there since they are just prepping the lining for the embryos. But I have to talk to my RE about the exact protocol. I'm wondering if they will put me on Lupron again on day21 of my next cycle since all it does is calm the ovaries and settle everything down and get you ready for the following cycle. As you can imagine, I'm ready for my RE visit to discuss and know.

Btw, where in TN are you going? I lived in Nashville for about three years. Its about 60 miles south of my hometown in Bowling Green, KY. I loved Nashville a lot and really miss it sometimes. TN is a super pretty state, and everyone is so friendly. If I wasn't such a FL girl, I would move back there in a heartbeat (although I'd be hard-pressed to get DH to go since his business is here!).


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin - sorry about the negative. I totally forgot to test today, but I have pretty much given up. I wish you didn't have to wait another cycle, but you could get lucky on your own :) I am sure you will have a success story next time :)

Thanks beagle. Yea, wouldn't that be a trip if I got my BFP on my break cycle. It certainly isn't impossible! I don't hold out much hope for that since I do O so early, but there are plenty of women who O early and get pregnant, so might as well hold onto SOME hope just to make the cycle go by faster. ;)

sorry that you've given up. :( I was hoping with all those eggies, that you'd be getting your BFP. You have a good plan in place though, and I bet your DH's count will be back up since you're going to abstain a little longer. And since the higher dose of follistim got you multiple eggs this time, I'm sure it will again next time. So I feel like you've got a great shot!

and yes, I am staying positive and assuming i will have a success story next round! I've been reading great things about frozen transfers to pump myself up. I looked at my own clinic's success rates for frozen vs fresh, and there is a slightly higher chance of success with frozen. I already knew that from the seminar we attended, but we weren't willing to wait to do FET. We wanted our first one to be fresh since the chances weren't THAT much different. So now I'm just looking at the positives, so that I can stay excited about it.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh...totally forgot...you have this cycle "off" kind of. So you can relax a whole lot more & not worry about meds & timing & drs. Of course I am sure you will still put in an effort. But that month I had off was SO NICE. I would have been happier to get pregnant...but no dr visits & only femara was great. I hope you guys take this cycle to have some fun & really relax. :) I think it will put you in a great state of mind for your FET. I think it is so cool to think even if we are on different protocols right now, we will VERY likely be bump buddies...the 4 of us...even if our due dates are a little off.

Oh another great thing about next cycle...my baby would be due the end of April...my birthday. So I told my husband since he took 18 months to get back on board with TTC, this will be his payback...we will get pregnant with a girl, born under my sign...so basically a mini me! I can be a little hormonal & hot headed. If we are lucky, she will also have red hair. I love thinking about those things. :)


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi ladies just checking in. I haven't been on line much lately. Erin sorry about your beta, but your positive attitude is just lovely...good for you hun! You will get it next time around! Beagle, I totally agree about enjoying the month off from the craziness of assisted reproduction...Nothing to report with me, just in a 2ww of a natural cycle. It's been nice not doing injections and getting poked and prodded every other day and just BDing on our own.


----------



## ERosePW

moni77 said:


> So sorry Erin - that's really rough. At least you have a good amount of frozen embries! I gotta run, I just came on to check on you!

Thanks Moni, you're so sweet! And yes, thank goodness we have the six extra embies. I feel fortunate for that. I know I have some things to be lucky about, so I'm just trying to be positive about those things. :thumbup: Thanks again girl! I'm getting soooo excited for you and Terri!! While this whole experience can be emotional and exhausting, its super exciting at the same time because the chances are SO good with IVF. :) :)


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Oh...totally forgot...you have this cycle "off" kind of. So you can relax a whole lot more & not worry about meds & timing & drs. Of course I am sure you will still put in an effort. But that month I had off was SO NICE. I would have been happier to get pregnant...but no dr visits & only femara was great. I hope you guys take this cycle to have some fun & really relax. :) I think it will put you in a great state of mind for your FET. I think it is so cool to think even if we are on different protocols right now, we will VERY likely be bump buddies...the 4 of us...even if our due dates are a little off.
> 
> Oh another great thing about next cycle...my baby would be due the end of April...my birthday. So I told my husband since he took 18 months to get back on board with TTC, this will be his payback...we will get pregnant with a girl, born under my sign...so basically a mini me! I can be a little hormonal & hot headed. If we are lucky, she will also have red hair. I love thinking about those things. :)

Yes, beagle, I feel confident that we're all gonna end up bump buddies after all is said and done. :) That will be so fun too!! And how funny that your DH may have a mini-you, hehe! Btw, the red hair comment reminded me... my 3-yr old niece is here right now, and she has the prettiest red hair with these super light natural blonde highlights (she's def more of a redhead though!), and she is just so super precious, i'm LOVING spending time with her right now! I also have a red-haired nephew, but he won't be getting here until this weekend.


----------



## ERosePW

ClaireCath said:


> Hi ladies just checking in. I haven't been on line much lately. Erin sorry about your beta, but your positive attitude is just lovely...good for you hun! You will get it next time around! Beagle, I totally agree about enjoying the month off from the craziness of assisted reproduction...Nothing to report with me, just in a 2ww of a natural cycle. It's been nice not doing injections and getting poked and prodded every other day and just BDing on our own.

Thank you Kelly! That means a lot. :flower: GL in your natural cycle! I'll keep my FXd for you!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Beaglemom-a mini you sounds great. I would love if she was born in April as well. If this cycle works I think our baby will be born in May. Hubs and I are both May babies, so I'm hoping for end of April. That would be perfect. Well, anytime would be perfect. Hee hee. Who am I kidding?

ERose-we are headed all the way to the west of TN. Not quite Memphis, but pretty close. North of Memphis in the fields. Enjoy your break. I'm going to start temping when I get home. It has been nice not temping. 

I forgot that yesterday the assistant said that egg retrieval counts as the day of conception so I am to take a blood test 18 days later. That seems so far away, but I guess if transfer is 5 days later, it's only a TWW. 

Kelly-good seeing you. Hope your natural cycle works out for you!

That would be really fun if we were all bump buddies. Beaglemom-you have to go first. I don't want to be the guinea pig. I like to know what's going to happen before it does.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Oh Beaglemom-a mini you sounds great. I would love if she was born in April as well. If this cycle works I think our baby will be born in May. Hubs and I are both May babies, so I'm hoping for end of April. That would be perfect. Well, anytime would be perfect. Hee hee. Who am I kidding?
> 
> ERose-we are headed all the way to the west of TN. Not quite Memphis, but pretty close. North of Memphis in the fields. Enjoy your break. I'm going to start temping when I get home. It has been nice not temping.
> 
> I forgot that yesterday the assistant said that egg retrieval counts as the day of conception so I am to take a blood test 18 days later. That seems so far away, but I guess if transfer is 5 days later, it's only a TWW.
> 
> Kelly-good seeing you. Hope your natural cycle works out for you!
> 
> That would be really fun if we were all bump buddies. Beaglemom-you have to go first. I don't want to be the guinea pig. I like to know what's going to happen before it does.

I will try my best to be first :)


----------



## ERosePW

Its funny, because I just quit the P yesterday, and I'm already cramping and feeling AF coming on. Which is great actually. I thought it would take several days to get here after so much P. The sooner its here, the sooner my natural cycle starts, and the quicker I can move into my FET cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Moni - Are you just doing the 1 IVF cycle? My office offers a guarantee but no idea of the costs. Obviously doing 1 IVF includes the ability to pay for FET later if needed. I guess you need more than 1 IVF if you run out of frozen embrys. They have a finance group that offers guarantee...I think it was like $20K. But now my office offers it...I need to inquire on the price.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Its funny, because I just quit the P yesterday, and I'm already cramping and feeling AF coming on. Which is great actually. I thought it would take several days to get here after so much P. The sooner its here, the sooner my natural cycle starts, and the quicker I can move into my FET cycle! :thumbup:

I've had very minimal cramping today...stopped Wed night...but no spotting yet...last time I had the normal brown spotting after stopping the P.


----------



## Suzy18

Hi Erin! I just checked in to know how you were doing. We miss you in our old thread. I'm really sorry about the negative but I really admire your positive attitude. I had no idea the FET has a higher success rate but that's great news. Good luck honey! Who knows you can be the one who gets PG during this break :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

So spotting today & it has some red...also feeling really crappy...so really hoping AF starts tomorrow...ready to get this show on the road!

So a few good things coming this cycle.

1 - Husband off all week during my IUI...so he can come to the IUI & the follicle count u/s without worrying about work.
2 - My test date will be Aug 14...my husband's birthday
3 - My due date will be Apr 23...week before my birthday
4 - The weekend before IUI will be spent in baseball country honoring Joe Torre & doing the thing we love most...road tripping it!!! So we should be feeling great when we come home to a follicle count.
5 - We have my meds figured out & hopefully the count issue figured out...everything will be on our side!

I am going to also try to work out some this month. Our garage & treadmill is set up...just need a tv hook up. Also going to try to count out bottles of water so I am drinking as much fluids as I should...also getting back on to religiously taking my vitamins.


----------



## ERosePW

Aw, thanks Suzy! I sure appreciate your kind words. I do need to update on the other threads I'm on again soon. Will do another update there soon. Thanks for checking in. It really makes me feel good to see that the bnb ladies care so much. :) I'll get back on there soon so I can see your latest update as well!

Beagle, although I'll be doing a natural cycle this time, I think you and I will be really close in our cycles again. I couldn't believe it, but I literally started AF the day after I stopped the P! Yesterday was cd1. I really thought it would take a few days. My body clearly knew i wasnt prego and was probably ready to start days ago. Anyway, I'm thrilled about it because now I'll be a few days closer to starting my fet cycle! I'm hoping this cycle is a nice short one too. (It would be awesome to just get a natural BFP though, lol!). Anyway, I'm so glad you have all your timing worked out so well and that you're happy with your next due date! I agree with you that you have a lot going for you since DH's count will be up and your follistim will probably give you multiple eggs again. Very exciting!!

Hi to Terri and Kelly!!! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Beaglemom-did AF arrive? I like your list of positives. That will be nice to have your hubs involved. Mine just asks 'how was your test?' And that's all he knows. 

I have a few more days of BCPs and then it's time for monitoring/injections. I'm looking forward to it a little. The lady who gave the class made me feel good, so I hope Icsi is the answer for us. I also hope I have a lot of eggs so that if this fresh cycle doesn't work I have a lot of chances with frozen embryos. 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Yep...cd 2 today. Waiting for my baseline u/s.


----------



## moni77

beaglemom said:


> Moni - Are you just doing the 1 IVF cycle? My office offers a guarantee but no idea of the costs. Obviously doing 1 IVF includes the ability to pay for FET later if needed. I guess you need more than 1 IVF if you run out of frozen embrys. They have a finance group that offers guarantee...I think it was like $20K. But now my office offers it...I need to inquire on the price.

I am hoping to just do one! My office does not do the guarantee. I think the ones that do it, you pay for 3 in advance and then if all 3 do not work, you get some money back. I couldn't afford to do 3 at once. Turns out the meds were covered by my insurance ($150 in copays only) so where I thought I would be paying another 2-4K I am done except for the cost of freezing. So this one IVF cycle will cost me a total of about $13k. Hopefully we will have some embryos to freeze so if we do this again, it will be cheaper. We prob will not be able to afford to try the entire process again for a couple of years.

Now we are all close in cycles again!


----------



## beaglemom

I am getting excited for everyone.

Baseline u/s today. Everything looks good. Appears I have about 5-6 follies ready to start growing on each side. Meds ordered!

I asked about my husband's last count. You guys won't believe it...his overall count was 43 million...only 2 million motile which is why the low count (500,000) post wash. Crazy...the count before was 11 then 9 million post. So I asked about abstaining & she basically was like yeh sure why not. I guess sperm is not really an exact science. So we will probably BD Sat night when we will be in the hotel...better than trying at his uncle's house. That will give us 4-5 days abstaining. Which is about what we had with the 9 million count. Sometimes I wishI had an ovulation issue or something like that...seems women's issues are at least more scientific. With men, they just don't know what the hell is going on.

So my next u/s is on the 29th & IUI predicted for the 31st. Ladies, please be hoping for some good spermies & multiple eggs on this round for me! I think if we could get both to line up, I would have a decent shot.


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies...hoping everyone is doing well. Started femara last night. I will be doing my follistim while on the road this weekend...should be interesting. Erin - has AF started for you? I hope so...I know you are anxious to get through this one to get closer to FET.

Leading up to IUI is always the easy part. Excited for this one.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm happy because I took my last bcp today. Tomorrow I have my first scan and bloodwork and then they'll let me know when to start taking my meds. 

I hope this one works Beaglemom. Seems that everything is on your side this time. Fxfxfx.


----------



## terripeachy

All went well at my appointment today and I start taking my meds on Sunday. That link to the videos that you gave us is excellent, ERose. My hubs and I are ready to shoot up! :rofl:


----------



## ERosePW

Finally checking in... don't have much time... we had company for a week, then out of town, then more company. So now that we're back to reality, DH and I have some things we need to get done around here.

Terri, glad the vids worked out good for ya! They helped me a lot too. And I bet by now you've already gotten the hang of it and don't even need any instructions at all. We sure become pros at these things, huh? LOL. Hope everything is going well.

I'll have to respond to everyone else later or tomorrow since I need to run, but just wanted to update real quick.

AF arrived the very next day after quitting the P. I'm SO glad, because I'm ready to get this cycle over and move on to FET. Not sure why they wait a full cycle, but the nurse said it gives your hormones time to get normal again, and gives the body more time to recover from the ER. Hoping for a short cycle. It should be, since I'll be unmedicated. I'm already on cd9 or something. Started OPKs yesterday, so that we can try naturally this cycle, and I may or may not O early. I'll have my follow-up with my RE soon, so we can discuss next steps. Just glad it will be so much easier than the full IVF cycle!

As heartbreaking as it was for this not to work, I know I have a lot to be thankful for... I have insurance that pays a large portion, I got plenty of embies, and they have really good success rates for FET. So I am grateful for all that, and forcing myself NOT to feel sorry for myself. Just looking at the positives, and just getting myself pumped up and excited for the FET. I feel certain it's gonna work next time! In the meantime, just watching out for that pos OPK.:winkwink:

Anyway, gotta run... will reply more to everyone's posts as soon as i get a chance to get back on!:flower:


----------



## booger76

Hi all - I've been reading and stalking this thread. So sorry that things didn't work out this first time around ERosePW. :hugs: I'm not sure if you remember but we were on a thread together for a short time last fall.

I'm probably heading to IVF here shortly myself - would it be OK if I joined you ladies here?


----------



## ERosePW

booger76 said:


> Hi all - I've been reading and stalking this thread. So sorry that things didn't work out this first time around ERosePW. :hugs: I'm not sure if you remember but we were on a thread together for a short time last fall.
> 
> I'm probably heading to IVF here shortly myself - would it be OK if I joined you ladies here?

Yes, I do remember! Happy to see you jump on here. Its absolutely okay for you to join us, we'd love that. :) We have a great group here. Thanks for the kind words. It's been difficult, but I'm forcing myself to move forward and getting excited for my FET next cycle. :thumbup: Keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-So glad you came back! I forgot that you had company coming to visit. We missed you!!! Again..so sorry things didn't work out for you, but one thing that I love about you is that you are so resilient and always so positive. It's bound to work next time, but luckily for you, you have some frozen embies so you can do a couple go rounds before it's back to ground zero. Let's hope this one works and you have two more left for next year. :winkwink:

booger-Hey chickie! Glad you stopped by. Of course you're more than welcome to join us!

beaglemom/Kelly-What's up with you?

I start taking my Gonal-F (225IU) and Menopur (150IU) tomorrow night. I just planned a dinner out with my bestie for Friday at 6:30. I'm supposed to take my shots between 7-9. I'll tell her we have to leave the restaurant by 8:30 so I can get home in time. As much as I love dinner, I can eat all I want to once I get prego! :baby:


----------



## beaglemom

Not much with me. Last night of Femara, first night of follistim. We are on the road so had to do it in the car while pulled over. :) We were supposed to be in a hotel tonight but decided to drive through back to the uncles house. So maybe no bd until we get home Monday. Scan Tuesday with iui hopefully Thursday. And taking the day off again. 

Being in cooperstown has brought about awesome baseball names for baby. ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh I forgot you were in Cooperstown. I think it's so strange that the hall of fame is in the country. I have driven past it, but never stopped in. I went to the football hall of fame in 2010 and that was great. I hope they have a lot of Orioles stuff in there. I know they have Cal Ripken stuff, of course. 

I think bd Monday with IUI Thursday is good. A few days hold is supposedly a good thing and I hope with your short vacation all the :spermy: are rested and ready to go find those eggs! Open your eyes! They're right there!!! Hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes it is beautiful in Cooperstown!


----------



## terripeachy

First injections done! Check and check. Hubs was more nervous than I was, but he didn't see me doing the injections when we did IUI. He was gulping and stuff. HA!!HA!! But now it's done, and it wasn't bad at all. Two more days and then I go back for bloodwork and ultrasound.

Today is my mom's birthday, and for those that don't know, she passed away almost two years ago, so if this works out, it's my mom's special present to me and hubs!


----------



## ERosePW

Nice job on the injections terri! What are you doing besides menopur and gonal f? Are you doing the microdose Lupron also?

Happy Birthday to your mother. I know this is probably a rough day for you every year. :hugs: Do you normally do anything special on this day?

Still no pos opk for me, so guess I won't be O'ing early like usual when I'm not medicated. I did a little research, and as it turns out, some girls O late after a failed IVF cycle because of all the hormones leaving the body or whatever. So I'm wondering if I'll even O at all. It seems most women do, but sometimes up to a week late. We're still BDing though. Def plan on putting in a normal amount of effort, but not stressing about it at all, which is really nice.


----------



## terripeachy

No, right now I'm only doing Gonal F and Menopur at nighttime. Once my follicles get bigger (>14mm), I am to take Ganirelix in the mornings. And then I do the trigger when everybody is grown up (ha ha), and finally I take some oral medicines before retrieval, and then progesterone 3x a day (ugh) after transfer.

No, I didn't do anything special on my mom's birthday. My sister put up a really cute picture of her on FB, and I asked where she got that picture because I had never seen it, and she said it was a random picture in her junk room. HA!!HA!! My family is all spread out, so we each do our own thing (if anything). I'm totally going to turn into a hoarder though because I still have and will not wear the dress I wore to her funeral (she gave it to me, and it's really super cute), and the calendar that was hanging up in my front room has the date that she died circled, and I'm not moving/changing that calendar. I guess that's not too hoarder-ish. :cry:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Terri - I'm guessing it must be exciting and a little crazy to be moving to the injection stage. I think that is the thing that scares me most if we end up having to go that route. Shots are no fun. Good job on getting them done! Sorry to hear about your Mom. My dad passed away about a year and a half ago so I kind of know what you are going through. I was a Daddy's girl so there are definitely days that are harder than others. Yesterday would have been my parents 46th wedding anniversary (well, I guess it was, not would have been, something like that doesn't go away). Fingers crossed that starting on her birthday brings you some good luck. I don't think you are being hoarderish at all - my dad left a hat hanging on the railing of my sister's steps in her house and she won't move it either. I think we all have our little things that help us remember them, whatever it is. And that's totally okay!

Erin - You have such a positive attitude that is so refreshing! Having your frozen embryos must be a small relief in all of this. Having insurance is huge!! Our insurance won't cover anything - so if we end up at IVF, we'll be paying out of pocket. I guess that's the one upside to having waited a long time to start, at least we can afford to pay for it. I'm hopeful we won't have to go that route but I am also realistic that it's the likeliest scenario. Oh, and I remember reading somewhere that you are a Kentucky girl and grew up in Bowling Green, right? I grew up just up the road in Elizabethtown. Small world! Any luck with the OPKs yet??

Beagle - Your IUI is just a few short days away. Good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-It's all for a good cause, so taking a shot that doesn't hurt, isn't the worst thing that could happen. I would still rather give myself shots than go to the girl doctor once a year. Of course...with all these ultrasounds and such, I'm getting way more comfortable, but it's still super awkward for me, and if I could give myself a shot, I'd still take that option. HA!!HA!!

Sorry to hear about your dad's passing. Yes, sometimes it is SOO hard. I don't know what I will do when my dad passes away. Hopefully he'll live to be 100 like his dad, so I still have a quarter century to talk to him. :)

So are you and your DH just going to keep trying naturally until your appointment in August and then go from there? I hope you conceive naturally without having to pay for IVF out of pocket.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks, Booger.

So my follicle check is tomorrow...I feel nervous...I think because this is the last one...lot of pressure. But I think my body is ready. Having some cm as soon as I started the follistim...last dose tonight. I was actually a little nervous so I plan to take an opk later just to be sure my body is not about to ovulate...don't want to miss it!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck tomorrow, beaglemom!


----------



## beaglemom

So I had some cramping yesterday & this morning & kept forgetting to do an opkugh! So now I am at work without my car & really wishing I could get to the dollar tree to buy one. AnywaysI am nervous I will ovulate today or tomorrow. So I had my u/s. The reason for my crampingfollie measuring 22.8! I have never had one that big. So she told me none on the right side & 2 maybe 3 on the left. Well she left the screen up when I was getting dressed so I took a picture. My follie measurements are: Right side 10.3, 7.6, 12.3, 8.6, 9.5, & 7.3Left side 22.8, 17.8, 17.5, & 13.7. So I do not know why she said the 3rd one was so much smaller. To me, it seems I def have 3 on the left & depending on the growth between now & IUImaybe 1 more on each sidelong shot, but could happen. So my IUI is set for Thursday. We bd last night but now I wish we had used the conceive plus. I was really only trying to refresh the boys. But we put in an effort. I still have cramping so I REALLY do not want to ovulate too soon! I am trying to stay positive about the larger folliclehope it is healthy & ready to be fertilized! I plan to do an opk when I get home before doing my ovidrel if I can remember! Now heres wishing for a good sperm count.


----------



## terripeachy

Those counts sound great beaglemom, and i will definitely keep my fingers crossed for a good sperm count on Thursday. I think you have good timing, BD last night and then a couple day hold until Thursday.

And...if you don't get an OPK, it's not the end of the world. You should be fine, especially if you trigger tonight!


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Hmmm, that's interesting what you were able to see on the screen. Maybe she said none on the right side due to their size? Meaning that even though they are there, they are still too small to actually lead to ovulation? I don't know - I'm obviously new to all of this follicle speak. But at least you have the really big and two right behind it on the left!! That sounds promising. I always forget to to do my OPKs too - maybe you can set a reminder on your phone to remind you! Good luck on Thursday!

How are the shots going, Terri?? That's good to know that they aren't painful. 

DH and I are trying this cycle to conceive naturally. I should ovulate tomorrow, I think. So here's hoping this is our lucky cycle before we head to the IVF clinic. I suppose depending on this cycle goes, it could be our last natural one for awhile. We shall see.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I only want to do the opk to make sure I am NOT ovulating. If I get a positive, my large egg may release on its own.

Booger - I get why she said no on the right...they are small. But for the left, she was only counting 2. But I have the large ones & 2 at 17. I think anything over 16 is considered ready...18 is def ready. So wondering why she didn't count the other one on the left. Yeh, she left the measurements up on the screen. I took a pic & my husband said would be a great pic when I get pregnant. Too bad no pic of the eggs.

I do wish I had at least ONE on the right. Half the boys get lost in there by going to the wrong side. Would have preferred a target on each side. But I am feeling good, none the less. We are planning to stay out on Thursday as long as my body can handle it. We love the city my dr is in & do not get a lot of chances to spend the day there together since we are always rushing to & from appointments.


----------



## booger76

Ah, Beagle - I get it now. Yeah, that seems weird that she would only count the 2 bigger ones and not the third seeing as it was only a tiny bit smaller. Strange. I've still got a lot to learn about all of this! Good luck!!


----------



## ERosePW

Follies are sounding great beagle! FXD! And I bet you'll have a higher sperm count this time too, so you've got a lot going for ya this cycle. :thumbup:

booger, GL on your natural cycle. My DH and I are trying naturally right now too. I normally O early on an unmedicated cycle, but apparently not this cycle, because I haven't gotten a pos OPK yet, so who knows, maybe I'll O right on time. :winkwink: Yes, I did grow up in Bowling Green! How cool that you are from E-town! I met a lot of people from there growing up. Who knows how many times we may have crossed paths if you were ever visiting BG. Such a small world!

Terri, when is your estimated retrieval date? I'm so excited for you! Can't wait!!!! :thumbup: Moni, are you on vaca right now?

I had my follow-up with my RE today. She was sorry the embies didnt stick, but she also wasn't super surprised either. She said she sees it work the 2nd time frequently. She said sometimes our bodies are too full of hormones in the fresh cycle, so the uterus isn't as receptive. Apparently, my estrogen was high, even with the lowered meds, but they don't cancel an IVF cycle just for that reason. She said that could've been it, but maybe not... they never really know for sure.

Anyway, she got me really pumped up about the FET. She said the odds are in our favor now, and her prediction is that the FET will work. We'll do Lupron again, instead of BCP, because I want to get started sooner rather than later. I'll start that on cd21 of this cycle, and then after I start my next cycle, I'll start the meds to prep my lining. It's just estrogen and P. The E will be patches, and the P will be Crinone pre-filled applicators twice a day. Right now, my estimated date of transfer is Sept 4th.:thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Erin that is awesome news...I bet number 2 will bring you luck...after all, it is the number of Derek Jeter ;)

Negative opk hen I got home on clearblue & the wondfo was not even close..so I feel SO MUCH better! I think I am cramping from the follies growing. It was def tight in there when she did my u/s. Getting excited!!!


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Phew!! So glad your OPKs were negative. You're all set to go now. Boop boop!

ERose-Your doctor is SOOO nice. Now I really have high hopes for you this time. Is the Lupron in shot form or pill form? I agree, the sooner you get started the better, and BCP will take you back to 0 and then you'll have to build up again, so the Lupron should speed things along. 

Moni is in Las Vegas for her pool tournament this week. I think it's only a week, but now I can't remember. Hmm...Hope all is going great moni!!

AFM-I tried to poke myself in the lower quadrant of my stomach today and it hurt SO bad. I quickly decided to go right next to my belly button where it's fatty. Hubs said just now 'I guess I should have been here to supervise!' I agree...don't inject yourself in your lower stomach-stick to the fatty areas. hee hee. My estimated retrieval is August 5-7, with transfer 3-5 days later, so I'll be a few weeks ahead of you ERose. I'm kind of hoping it's on the 5th, but I don't have any social plans after the 1st, so it can be anytime really. My next social activity is my bestie's bday party on the 23rd. I'm so scared for the party. I'm either going to be not drinking or super sad and probably not drinking MUCH. We booked a hotel, but now I'm thinking of saving our $ since we live so close to the city. If I find out I'm prego, we are definitely not staying in a hotel. Anyway...can I get through tomorrow? :rofl: Ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow for a progress report.


----------



## beaglemom

The best thing I ever did with my injections was an ice cube for numbing. 

Pos opk this morning! I think I am feeling all the cramping and pressure because these follies are so much bigger than before. I am so exited for tomorrow


----------



## terripeachy

Yay beaglemom-Sounds so promising...

I had my ultrasound this morning and I had 7 follies on left and 7 on right. Some looked like slits, and some looked like small ovals. I still can't really decipher what is on the monitor, but that's not my job. hee hee. The doctor didn't say any sizes, but he said that my results are excellent for Day 4 of injections, so I'm hoping they don't change my medicine. I also emailed the nurse because they sent me Leuprolide, but it's not listed on my paperwork, so I'm not sure what that is for. It was only $5, so it's not the end of the world if I don't use it, but why send it, I wonder. We'll see what she says. I'm feeling really good this week. I'm just happy, not bloated and all is going well. :cloud9:

I made a delicious fish dinner last night (with artichoke hearts, olives and red peppers), and I made blueberry muffins yesterday morning for breakfast this week. Yum!


----------



## ERosePW

GL today beagle!! Everything sounds promising!!!

Terri, Lupron is in injection form. It's small needles though, like the ovidrel and menopur, etc. It has to be mixed prior to injecting. The Lupron will put me back to zero as well, just like BCP does. The difference is with Lupron you start on cd21 of a cycle and only do it for 10-14 days, instead of waiting until after AF and taking BCP for 2-3 weeks. So it does basically the same thing, but sooner. 

I don't have any issues with those subcutaneous injections at all anymore. It's the intramuscular injections that changed the whole game for me. The P injections were NOT fun. Terri, your clinic is having you do supps instead of injections for P, right? I'll be honest... After a week of the P injections, I asked my Dr if it would hurt to switch to supps, since I'd seen other clinics doing that after IVF, and she allowed me to....crinone every 12 hours. That's what I'll be doing this time too. It's actually a pre-filled applicator, and I had to lie down for 5-10 minutes after to allow the gel to absorb well. I was kinda hoping for FET that they'd let my body O so the P would produce on its own (no intercourse), and transfer the embryos a few days later, when the uterus would be expecting them anyway. But that's not how it works, so oh well! Lol


----------



## beaglemom

Terri that sounds awesome. Sometimes I am confused by the monitor as well. I don't know if you ever watched Friends. But when Rachel was pregnant she went to the ultrasound & the doctor showed her the baby & she was like oh I see it. Then she left & Rachel started crying. Ross asked what was wrong & she said I don't see it! So funny. Once I get my brain straight as to what dark means & what light means, I can usually decifer the follicles. This last time I could clearly see the big one in there!

This is so exciting for you. I hope Moni is doing well...I can't remember her IVF timeline. Erin is sure to have great results from her FET. I feel good about my IUI...just want a really good count. Good meaning decent :) I would love 9 million like my first IUI. Crossing fingers. I have instructed my husband to drink lots of water. I am trying to do the same. I feel like everyone in our little thread will be all set for some Spring/early Summer babies! EXCITING!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin that P stuff is making me nervous if I need IVF. Everyone says the shots are awful. I have another girl on the threads using some form of gel...not sure if the same as you...and she said it was bad. Said it coated the inside & she would have to clear it out every other day or so in the shower. Sounds awful. I hope that is not the same thing you are on.

IUI is set for tomorrow. I am making my list of things to bring for the waiting room as well as list of things I want to look for while shopping. I hope my body lasts long enough! If not, I have the important places marked first!

Oh & a pillow & blanket for the car ride home. I have a feeling I will be sleeping. I fell asleep on the couch last night right after my trigger! So I think I slept about 10 or 11 hours.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Yay beaglemom-Sounds so promising...
> 
> I had my ultrasound this morning and I had 7 follies on left and 7 on right. Some looked like slits, and some looked like small ovals. I still can't really decipher what is on the monitor, but that's not my job. hee hee. The doctor didn't say any sizes, but he said that my results are excellent for Day 4 of injections, so I'm hoping they don't change my medicine. I also emailed the nurse because they sent me Leuprolide, but it's not listed on my paperwork, so I'm not sure what that is for. It was only $5, so it's not the end of the world if I don't use it, but why send it, I wonder. We'll see what she says. I'm feeling really good this week. I'm just happy, not bloated and all is going well. :cloud9:
> 
> I made a delicious fish dinner last night (with artichoke hearts, olives and red peppers), and I made blueberry muffins yesterday morning for breakfast this week. Yum!

We were posting same time I think, lol! Leuprolide is Lupron. I know moni is using microdose Lupron to prevent O, but it sounded like your protocol didn't call for that, so sounds like a mistake unless they changed something. Your follies are sounding good, yay!!! Let's hope all of them stay up to speed and they get an egg out of every single one, wuhu!!!


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin that P stuff is making me nervous if I need IVF. Everyone says the shots are awful. I have another girl on the threads using some form of gel...not sure if the same as you...and she said it was bad. Said it coated the inside & she would have to clear it out every other day or so in the shower. Sounds awful. I hope that is not the same thing you are on.
> 
> IUI is set for tomorrow. I am making my list of things to bring for the waiting room as well as list of things I want to look for while shopping. I hope my body lasts long enough! If not, I have the important places marked first!
> 
> Oh & a pillow & blanket for the car ride home. I have a feeling I will be sleeping. I fell asleep on the couch last night right after my trigger! So I think I slept about 10 or 11 hours.

It's probably the same thing. Sounds similar to my IVF cycle after I got her to switch me from injections. But lemme tell ya.... That thick gel stuff is a walk in the park compared to the shots, so I was thrilled when she gave it to me! If there's anyone who hates the gel, all they have to do is try the injections first and they'll be in love with the gel, ha! Or then again, maybe DH and I are were just wusses about it. But we were super relieved when she said I could switch. I didn't clean it out every day.... I did a little about every other day, but I was lucky that some came out on its own, and anything left came out when I got AF. It's gross, but it was a HUGE relief after the shots.

Sounds like you're ready to go!! Excited for you!! It all sounds very promising! The odds are in your favor. :)


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Does the transfer have THAT big of an effect on you? I felt fine, just bloated. The girls laughed at me because as soon as I got home last time, I went on a motorcycle ride so I didn't have to think about feeling bloated and disgusting. When I got home I still felt bloated and disgusting. But it'll be nice to relax on the way home with your hubs. I rarely have that luxury. I hope you get 9M or more tomorrow!

ERose-Oh ok about the Lupron starting things up sooner. Maybe that's why they gave me the Luprolide in case I don't get pregnant and I can go on and get started with the next cycle. Who knows? It's 5 bucks, and although I'm a penny pincher, I don't mind throwing away 5 bucks in this process. I have Endrometrin applicators. I haven't opened the package yet, but I think it's a pill. It's in a silver package so I can't actually see anything just yet. Last time I had progesterone capsules that I just pushed up my hoo-haa manually, but this time I think it's a capsule that I stick in the applicator and then push it really high. hee hee. Not sure at this point.

I told my hubs I had 14 follies and he said 'oh..only 14? I was hoping for 10x that amount!' I was like '140?? I think I'd either have to have really large ovaries to have that, or something was wrong with me.' HA!!HA!! In my head I was thinking, I don't know if 140 would fertilize. He's such a nutter butter. Can you imagine having 140? Did you have more from your first checkup to your later checkups or is 14 all I'm going to have? Do you remember?


----------



## ERosePW

HAHA! Your hubs cracks me up! Sometimes he says things so similar to stuff mine would say. Too funny! Btw, yay for 14 follies! That means that you will get up to 14 eggs if those follies keep growing. :)

To answer your question, I had my RE count before I even started stimming (the antral follies on day 3), because that's how many "potential" eggs they could get IF they all grow to a good size, and IF they all contain an egg. She counted 20. Well, after I started stimming and had my first u/s, they only counted the ones that were growing at the rate they should be, and I think it had dropped to 15 or so. At the next u/s or maybe the one after that, 2 had caught up, and I was at 17. The other 3 that I'd had at my antral count, were trailing behind, so they weren't expecting anything from them. They were visible on the screen, they just had smaller measurements. Well, the day of retrieval, SURPRISE, they got 20 eggs. LOL. You could ask if they are seeing anymore than what they're telling you. Sometimes they are there, but they don't mention them to you if they are smaller. If 14 is what they're seeing though, then they'll get "up to" 14 eggs out of you. But if there are some smaller ones they haven't mentioned, those could catch up. Although, if you remember, two of my eggs fell apart fairly quick, so those two may have come from small follies. I never did ask.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, btw, pos OPK today. :) Imagine that.... no drugs this cycle, and I get a smiley on day 13, which probably means I'll O on day 14, right on target (at least according to the text books, haha!). That makes me kinda happy, since my eggs will have had an extra 4 days to mature, compared to what they normally had before I ever got on meds. I consider this good news, but if I'm being honest with myself, what are the chances that we'll conceive on our own after 20 months, some of those months being on Clomid, 2 IUIs, and 1 IVF? Even the month we did get prego, it was a Clomid month. So I'm not expecting much, but hey, at least it makes the cycle more fun. :winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

Erin there is really no reason to think you CAN'T get pregnant on your own. So you may get lucky. I hope you do because we now have the same O day!!!

Terri - last time I had 3-4 eggs ovulate so after my IUI I was very uncomfortable & could barely walk. Every time I took a step I felt like everything inside was moving around.

So here is some downer news. I just got in another huge fight with my husband. Things have been going really well but I think emotions & stress in me is building up. Plus the meds! So he was taking my car in for servicing today. The appointment was at 2. I texted him to look for a bill at home so I could pay it online. Anyways it was about 8:30 & he said he had left to see his dad & go out to take pictures. So I went insane.

Here is some back story. His dad is in a wheelchair from a stroke, living in an amazing facility. My husband caters to everything he needs & it is ridiculous. Please do not think I am being insensitive. His dad is a jerk to me when I try to help & the same way to my husband. My husband calls him often & sees him on his days off & buys him whatever he needs. But it is exhausting & he will go to the store for him every day. Finally he told him to make a list & unless an emergency he gets 1 trip to the store. It is emotionally exhausting doing all this & he pays a lot of money for other people to do it. Issue number 2...the photography. My husband works a 3 on 3 off schedule. He works long hours & I expect him to take time for himself. But he ends up spending all 3 days running around taking pictures or catering to his dad. Meanwhile there is a yard to mow & keep up. Flooring we never finished. Cleaning & upkeep on the house. I work Mon-Fri. So I only have 2 days off. I do laundry, pay bills, work out all the finances, keep up with vet schedules, buy all the groceries, buy anything we need for the house ever. He helps with cleaning but he never does any deep cleaning & he is constantly creating messes around the house. I am in a constant battle trying to keep the house organized. So let's take all of this & add on I AM ON FERTILITY MEDS!!! I am the one getting probed...I am the one driving 1 1/2 hours 1 way to appointments 3 times a month. Oh & out of my 4 weeks of vacation, only 2 weeks are real week long vacations. I have taken long weekends but other than that everything is saved up for fertility treatment. I took a week earlier in the year & have a week in September. I will take a week in December if I do not need IVF. But otherwise all my PTO will go towards my IVF cycle now.

So I told him to bring me my car & I would handle it. I told him I didn't want him thinking he was doing some amazing thing by offering to get my car done. I would rather he do the things at home I am not able to do. Why did he leave the house at 8:30? He spent all day Sunday with his cousin taking pics in PA. He promised me this was a week of getting things done in the house. I do not want to be 7 months pregnant & still disgusted with the way things are in my house. When a baby comes, we won't have time to do anything. And when a baby comes how does he plan to spend his time off? My days off are automatic baby days. No time out for me. I am off Sat & Sun...no day care. We love his father, but when my baby comes, it becomes #1. Will he make it #1? His father is healthy & as active as he can be. My husband spending a few hours with him once a week & stocking him up on his luxuaries (& they are just that...the facility provides him everything he needs) once a week is enough. He calls him almost every day. I can not be the one responsible for everything. And he said he needs to do what I say more. Why don't men understand that we do not want to order them around? He should WANT to help me out. So now I need to remind him more? I need to nag more? I am an assistant at work. I spend 8 hours a day chasing after & keeping grown men in line. Everyone comes to me if they need something. When I get home, I need to not have to be the only one keeping things together. Not to mention I have to still beg him to drink pomagranate juice & eat green vegetables. 

I am just so tired of having the same argument & nothing changing. He just says I need to do better. Same thing with eating better & losing weight. He complains when I try to buy fresh fruit & vegetables & try new things. I buy him frozen yogurt & he sits down with a HUGE bowl & puts caramel sauce on it. I want us to eat & still be happy, but there are things you could do to do better. I bought the frozen yogurt so he would feel good about himself when he wants a snack. And he ruins my efforts. I asked him to drink more water before the IUI & I am sure that has not happened either.

So now I am all upset & stressed day before IUI. I plan to just get through work...maybe get a mt dew at lunch...go home & take a bath to relax. I need to get all this negative thought out of my head.

Sorry for the rant. I just needed it all out. I really hope I do not sound like an insensitive bitch. I am just getting so anxious & worried about what life is going to be for my family if he doesn't start taking on some responsibilities.


----------



## terripeachy

:hugs: beaglemom- I totally hear you. I do admire women that keep the house looking nice. It takes everything I have to want to vacuum, and all I have to do is hold it and walk up and down, and it's TOO much. It's so bad, but I will never have people saying about me that 'I didn't do anything else but keep my house clean' so that's not on my top list of things to do-ever. 

What about DH's mom? How come he feels so indebted to his dad, if everything is fine at the facility? Is he really old and won't be around long?

I have to get ready to go, but just wanted to tell you that you're not alone and that it's hard to be a nag. I never thought that marriage means wife nagging husband, but I find that guys are kind of dumb, and need someone to tell them EXACTLY what to do or it won't get done. You have to treat them like children otherwise they'll be doing their own thing and think they can do what they want, but they can't. My boss said that she gives her husband the exact same list on Friday for the weekend's 'to do' list. EVERY SINGLE FRIDAY. HA!!HA!! And if she doesn't give him the list, it doesn't get done. I hope tonight is better. You were so excited to have him around this week. :hugs:


----------



## booger76

BeagleMom - No need to apologize for the rant. Sometimes we just need to get things off of our chests. :grr: I think sometimes we don't realize how stressed out we really are - and add in the hormones you have been taking - that is a recipe for a need to blow off steam. Hopefully, you have had your say with the DH on this issue and now you can focus on your IUI tomorrow. It sounds to me that with all you have going on, you are handling things well. 

Terri - Hooray for 14 follicles! That sounds quite promising so early into your stimming. I've been reading a couple books on IVF and based on what I've read, it sounds like you are responding well. That's awesome! That's hilarious that your boss has to give the same list of things to do to her husband every weekend. I wish I could be more like you and leave my house alone more often. We have two dogs so if I didn't vacuum like a mad woman we would quickly be overtaken by dog hair. And the sad thing is, I actually love to vacuum - it's almost cathartic for me.

Erin - Hooray for your positive OPK! I know you think it's unlikely but you never know, this could be a lucky cycle for you. But even if it's not, I'm sure it's reassuring to know that you have a plan for the next cycle and FET. Sounds like that has a pretty good chance of working for you - how exciting!

Well, it's ovulation day for me. My OPK was positive and my monitor went to peak this morning and that almost always means ovulation day. DH and I didn't BD last night because it was miserable hot in our bedroom. Guess I'll have to make sure we get in one last session today. I kept trying to motivate him by telling him that it could be our last chance to save a bunch of $$$ but it didn't work. Hehe - oh well!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh Terri - believe me, I am the same way about my house. I make sure laundry is done & dishes are done. I am not a clean freak. I also have better things to spend my time on. However, I have tried to put things in place to keep organized. And I try to keep my tables from getting cluttered & my counters wiped off. Even that much is hard for me because I hate it so much. But I feel like if I have a system to make it easier, things will be better. Well my husband will cook & the whole kitchen is a disaster. The main things in my house are getting my floors done. We started laying laminate 2 YEARS ago & he still hasn't finished the molding & we have been changing out all the bedrooms. The baby room is just bare & the other rooms we have to finish closets & molding. Plus just cleaning & repainting because we have been in the house for 7 years & you just need to keep things up.

It is also super frustrating to see one thing wrong that never gets fixed. Like our dog gate needs to be replaced. But nothing happens. I think if I can keep the bills & finances up, he should be taking care of any mechanical or upkeep in the house requiring tools.

But I am also going to try to do my part as far as wanting to get baseboards washed & repainted. I can do that stuff.

Maybe I need to do the list thing. He wants to be a child, then I guess I will treat him like one.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh beagle, I'm so sorry about all that. :nope: I know you've mentioned some of that on the TTC#1 thread and we've chatted about it some. I hate that it had to pop up today though, when you need to be as Zen as possible.

You're not alone with all that man stuff... I'm sure we ALL have at least some of the same issues. Not every man is exactly alike, but I bet every single one of them shares some of these same characteristics. My DH can barely sit still most of the time, so he typically gets the manly-type stuff done around the house, like fixing things, replacing a doorknob, putting up a picture, or whatever. But when it comes to cleaning, he sounds very much like your DH. I'm not a clean freak, but there's a level of cleanliness that I do want, and then the deep cleaning can come a few times a year. When I cook, I clean as I go... When he cooks, he assumes the kitchen is _supposed _to get messy, so he just lets it. Another example...I could get home and clear any clutter from the counters in 10 seconds. He comes home, and has sprawled his wallet, keys, sunglasses, pocket change, hat, and sometimes paperwork all across the kitchen bar in less than 5 seconds. Not one pile.... but sprawled across the whole bar. And I have probably asked him not to do that about 30 times in just the last couple of years (and I even put a large catch-all on the end of the bar by the wall to put everything! Its like he forgets its there, even though all my stuff is in it!) Like Terri said, they are like children... absent-minded, forgetful, and sometimes just downright clueless. 

And when it comes to TTC.... I know you are doing SO much, and its frustrating that he can't do the few things you ask of him. When my RE told both of us to start taking CoQ10, I literally had to put his two pills right beside his plate at dinner. I started out by putting the bottle right beside his wallet every morning, and it was literally like it was invisible or something. I was so worked up at first because I felt like it was such a small ask compared to what I was doing. But in the end, i was like eh.... it sucks, but I'll go ahead and treat him like a toddler, since it's just as easy for me to take his pills out at the same time I take my own out, and it keeps me from getting worked up. There are some things that I just accept about him, and I just do the little extra effort to push him. BUT, I understand that there are some things that aren't just about a "little extra effort", and that you worry about for your future family. The stuff with his dad, the stuff that hasn't been done in years, etc. I wish I had some advice. :( I guess, like you said, you could do the list thing. Even if its something that will take more than a day, you could just put it back on the list for the next available day too. I know we hate feeling like we already have a child living in the house, when we don't even have kids yet! But maybe that's what it will take to get the stuff done, and take the stress off of you, since right now you need to be as stress-free as possible.:flower:


----------



## beaglemom

You are right & I know there are just some things we always have to do. But I feel like I have hit my quota on those things. Even now I plan to go to Sam's on my lunch to pick some things up. Things that he keeps saying he forgets to buy & wants. It is like I am always listening & doing things for him & he never hears anything I say.

Oh & his birthday is coming up & all he can talk about is how he is buying this lense for his birthday & what am I buying him. He started to buy it over a month ago! I said what if I had a plan for your birthday? He can't even wait until the day. We are not broke or anything but the TTC stuff is out of pocket. We can manage it, but all I think about is when the baby comes. It seems like all he thinks about is what he can have for him. So now I am trying to get in a better mood about all this so I can actually do what I want to do for his birthday. Right now I just want to forget he even has a birthday.

I am just stressed & hormonal...that's all.

Thanks guys for your feedback & support :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, btw beagle, that's great that our O days will end up being the same. Looks like we'll be in the TWW together again, and this time the exact same days! That makes it kinda fun, ya know? :winkwink: I'm really relaxed about this one though obviously, since we have fertilized embryos sitting in a lab! Kinda weird, hehe. But since the FET cycle will begin in a couple weeks, I feel like I don't have to try so hard, and I don't even expect much. I skipped temping while I was out of town, we're BDing just to BD, we're really just totally relaxed. It's nice for a change.

booger, yay for O day! I'm sure you'll convince DH to BD tonight! Remind me (and I'm so sorry if you said this already!), I can't remember if you are going straight to IVF after this cycle, or if guys are holding off for a while? Either way, FXd that you get a BFP this cycle and just don't need to even consider IVF. :) :)


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I forgot to answer...his parents are not together...mom is TX, dad here in NC. He had a stroke a few years back...he is paralyzed on one side. He is young...64 I think. So he is in very good health. The stroke actually probably prolonged his life...quit drinking & smoking. He is just demanding & my husband is a pleaser (to everyone but me, I guess). He has a sister here over an hour away who just doesn't make the time to see her dad. It is sad, but we are the only ones near by. We buy him things like coffee creamer because he likes a certain kind & sugar because he likes having his own. And we keep his mini fridge filled with things he likes like cheese & juices. My husband takes him to Walmart maybe once every other month but mainly we just pick stuff up for him. But his facility goes shopping with the residents. But if one thing goes wrong, he just refuses to try again. So he refuses to shop with the residents again for a stupid reason. Basically we had to treat him like a baby & force him to do things on his own. He is very capable & has an electric wheelchair. No reason my husband should have to go by more than twice a week. And he is just demanding & rude. One day he says I need sugar...next day creamer...next day bird seed...next day fill up my bird feeders. He has no consideration for my husband's life. I feel like I sound harsh, but I hope you guys get what I am saying.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-I completely understand. That's so difficult, and it seems like things will probably never change, especially if this is the life your husband knows. I hope that he will spend some time with you. Maybe you guys can make a deal that say, Saturdays or Sundays are all yours. So he can do his errands for his dad on Saturday, and then Sunday he doesn't get to go on photo shoots or whatever he wants to do because it's couple time. There has to be some kind of agreement, and you both have to agree to it. Then you can't get mad on Saturday when you're cleaning the house and he's out taking pics and running around for his dad. Does that make sense? I also feel bad that the sister doesn't help much, but she is far away, and that's the problem when siblings live far from parents. I DO know that experience all too well. Anyway, now you're probably home, so enjoy your bath, get your relax on so that tomorrow all will go well. You really don't need this stress.

I called the nurse, and she said that sometimes they give an HCG trigger, and sometimes they give a Lupron (Leuprolide) trigger. It just depends on how things are going, so they give both just in case. Now I'll be mad if I get the Lupron trigger because that was only $5, and I will have wasted $45. HA! C'mon HCG. She did say that the HCG is more common, though, so most likely that's what I'll use. I was going to ask her about growing more follies, but I forgot. 

Everything was fine with my bloodwork and ultrasound. My estrogen was 113, and she said that is middle of the road, so normal, and I'm responding well. My meds remain the same until Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> I called the nurse, and she said that sometimes they give an HCG trigger, and sometimes they give a Lupron (Leuprolide) trigger. It just depends on how things are going, so they give both just in case. Now I'll be mad if I get the Lupron trigger because that was only $5, and I will have wasted $45. HA! C'mon HCG. She did say that the HCG is more common, though, so most likely that's what I'll use. I was going to ask her about growing more follies, but I forgot.
> 
> Everything was fine with my bloodwork and ultrasound. My estrogen was 113, and she said that is middle of the road, so normal, and I'm responding well. My meds remain the same until Friday. :thumbup:

These meds are so bizarre... I didnt realize they did a Lupron trigger... Seems odd, since they gave it to me and moni to prevent O from happening, and yet they can ALSO use it as a trigger. Oh well, not my job to understand it, right? Just my job to do what they tell me! LOL. My trigger was Pregnyl (hcg). No trigger for this next one obviously, since they already have the embies. That will be kinda nice. Then I dont have to worry about any drugs still being in my system, and I can test at home without wondering if it's still the trigger or not.

Great that you're responding well to the meds, yay!!! Sounds like everything is going great. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I am glad your cycles seems to be going really well...good luck!

The problem with my husband is he works random days. Not always off on the weekend. He does try to get his dad stuff out of the way when I am working. And as far as the sister goes...being a little over an hour away means you can get here once or twice a month. But oh well. Feeling better now. Got home & we both cleaned up the clutter. Now watching a movie. I really want the bad vibes to pass!

My left side is so achy! It feels like I have been jogging. Very crampy & a lot of cm just now at the bathroom. I think my timing should still work out, though. No time to stress about timing anymore...just a few hours until bed then I wake up to my last IUI & hopefully my last step in this TTC world!...until the next one ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Now you're talking! Last one ever (until you're ready to have another baby!). Three cheers. :friends: :friends: :friends:


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Hope all goes well for you this morning. We're all rooting for your husband and a great count! Report back when you can...:flower: <3

ERose-I'm freaking out. I just read a blog about how painful things are AFTER the retrieval. People are talking about not moving for days and then have weeks of bloating. I'm scared!!! hee hee. I kind of wanted my retrieval to be on the 5th, so I can stop taking meds, but there's no way I can be "sick" for 3 days, so now I'm hoping my retrieval is the 7, so I can be sick for two days and then have the weekend to try to find something appropriate to wear to work with a bloated belly. WHY ME??!! hee hee. Was your experience terrible? I don't know if I should believe the girl on the blog.


----------



## ERosePW

GL today beagle! Report in soon!!!

Terri, I didn't want to make people nervous, so I didn't talk about it too much.... And it did suck bad, but I think that girl might've had a worse experience than most. The first day is the worst once the pain meds wear off, but they gave me a few Vicodin to take at home. I won't lie... I was VERY uncomfortable that first day, and could NOT find a non-painful position to lay in when I went to bed that night, so I ended up taking another Vicodin. But by morning, I already noticed it easing up. Not gone... But starting to ease up. I did stay home that next day too, mainly because I didn't sleep well the night before and because I was still pretty achy and uncomfy, but it really did get lots better as that second day wore on. I was back at work the following day. The bloating took the longest to go away - I was still pretty bloated when my 5-day transfer came around, but they could see on the u/s that my ovaries were still kinda full of fluid, which explained that. Of course, when you're bloated, there's SOME discomfort, which stuck with me for a while even after transfer, but as for pain, it really didn't last more than a day and a half or so, and the Vicodin helped tremendously. So don't worry about that lasting long! With the bloating, I just dressed really comfy at work. It was impossible to suck in for the first few days, but after that, I'm thinking it was more just "feeling" bloated, if you know what I mean. It's not a cake walk, but I def wasn't laid up for days. Pain wise, I felt SO much better by the middle of the second day. You'll do great! You have a high pain threshold too, don't you? Do you get some pain meds? They work wonders if you end up needing them. Anyway, it's all worth it too because you know what the end reward is gonna be. :)


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, BeagleMom!! I hope all goes well for you today and that you recover quickly.........and that this is the lucky time around. :flower:


Terri, I'm glad that things seem to be going smoothly so far. I love the internet and that information is so readily available but man, it can really be a dangerous place too. I find it very easy to freak myself out by reading so much information. I have no doubt that the retrieval is no walk in the park, but it's got to be slightly different for each individual. Hopefully, your experience will be more like ERose's and not like the woman in the blog. That is one of the worst things about all of this - it's hard to prepare for the unknown. You seem so strong though - at least you have that going for you! :thumbup:

ERose - Glad that you are feeling relaxed this cycle. Having a plan in place must help with that. How long is your normal luteal phase? I guess I'm asking because the TWW always seem to draaaaaaggggg. Mind is on the shorter side (11 days) and oddly enough, I'm kind of grateful as I don't have a true TWW. This could be our last natural cycle but I really have no idea. Our appointment with the IVF specialist isn't until next week and I haven't a clue what to expect. Other than some CD3 bloodwork, an ultrasound, the HSG, and DH's SA, we haven't had any other testing done. I'm not sure if the doctor will want to redo any of those tests or order more. I know that I at least have an ultrasound at that first appointment. I'm hoping he can use the information he already has and we can get moving right away. However, I also started freaking myself out on the internet reading about chocolate cysts and having to have them removed prior to starting IVF. I don't even know if I have a chocolate cyst; but my OB/GYN did see a very small cyst on my right ovary when she did the ultrasound and said that it appeared to be filled with a dark fluid. Then after the HSG showed that my right tube was blocked she mentioned it could be due to some endometriosis and the cyst. I think I just need to stay away from Dr. Google until our appointment. :dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Chocolate cysts? Interesting name. hee hee. Hopefully all will be well at your appointment next week. There is nothing to freak out about before you go to your appointment. And...if you've had most of your testing done, you're in a really good place to start moving forward. You may have to call your insurance and get an approval before proceeding, but that is not a big deal, but I think you said that insurance doesn't cover ART so you won't have to call, I guess. You may have to get genetic testing done too. It'll be fine. Hope you got some good Bd'ing in this week. Your temps are on the upswing!

ERose-Thanks..I feel much better hearing your story. I think I can stand quite a bit of pain, but I've never really had anything done that was super painful. Like I've never broken a leg or anything like that. hee hee. Maybe I have no idea how much pain I can stand, but I like to think I can stand a lot. HA! I'm a goofball. I hope they give me pain meds. I'll ask at my appointment tomorrow, although I have taken percoset and hydracodone before and they made me nauseous, so I never took more than one. I'm the worst! Now I keep trying to recall painful experiences. HA!HA!! My brain has probably blocked them all so I can go on with life.


----------



## ERosePW

I've never heard of chocolate cysts either, wow! Booger, I remember when I was about to go to my consult for IVF, and to be honest, I was the complete opposite of nervous... I was super excited. I couldn't wait! I was so happy to be taking that next step. I mean, a year ago, I would've been shocked to know I might have to do IVF, haha! But after having TTC for so long, I couldn't wait to take that next step that has such a high percent chance of producing a baby! I was SO ready. Now, it may not have worked the first time, BUT I got all my embies, and like my RE said to me the other day, there's definitely a couple babies in there. So even though I didn't get prego yet, as far as I'm concerned, it was a success. So, just relax and think about how much closer you're getting to becoming a mommy. :)

Terri, the way it worked at my clinic, was that they gave me a prescription for 6 vicodin (it is hydrocodone). They made me bring the bottle with me to my ER and had me take 2 about a half hour before the procedure (and that was on an empty stomach too since you can't eat after midnight the night before). If your clinic works the same (which I have NO idea if they all work similarly in this respect or not), don't worry about getting too nauseated, because from that point, you will be laying down the rest of the time anyway. They had me in my hospital gown, had me laying down, and put my IV in. So if I had gotten nauseated, at least I was laying down and comfy. She did ask me first if that stuff nauseates me, so if I had said yes, she might've just had me take one instead of two, not real sure. After some time passed, they rolled me in, put my legs up in these weird stirrups, and once the anesthesia hit, I dont recall a THING. They said I talked, but I do not remember it at all. The next thing I remember, I woke up in recovery with my hubs sitting there, and they came in and told me they got 20 eggs. I had no pain when I woke up, so there must've been other pain meds in the IV. The last 4 vicodin were what they sent me home with, and told me I could take one every 4-6 hours. It took a few hours before the other stuff wore off. Your clinic might work totally different from mine, and your experience could be totally different from mine, but if you do get pain meds, I highly recommend making sure you have one for bedtime. At least for me, it was tough getting in any comfortable position when I got into bed. On my back, nope, on my stomach, nope, on my sides, nope. With a vicodin, YEP.


----------



## terripeachy

Talking while under anesthesia CRACKS.ME.UP. I think I"m a talker too. I'm never going to get my work done...ok..I'm reading the rest of your story and closing out BnB. HA!!HA!!


----------



## ERosePW

I think the Dr was about ten minutes late, and I guess they just happened to mention it to me (even though I was already under).... they said I responded with "The doctor didn't show up for my egg retrieval??" And then while I was in recovery, when I mentioned to the nurse that I was dreading the P injections, she said "Girl, you're so worried about that...you were even talking about it in the operating room!" HAHA! I hate knowing that i'm talking when I'm not aware! I guess they wouldn't have told me if I said anything embarrassing.:wacko:


----------



## beaglemom

IUI went well. Count was 5 million. I have a much longer story but on my phone and pretty uncomfortable and tired. Better update later. :)


----------



## JCM

I found you! Haha oh I'm so glad you posted your egg retrieval experience. I'm so nervous about it! Hi everyone! I followed Erin over here since I'm on the ivf train now! I had some pretty giant cysts on my baseline scan so I'm on a month of bcps to shrink them. I HATE HATE HATE this birth control. My next ultra sound isn't til August 25th so I'm trying to stay patient. DH says we should just try naturally this cycle. I laughed and thought hey maybe I could be one of those women that gets pregnant on birth control since I don't get pregnant any other way for the last 2 years! Lol wouldn't that be a trip!? Anyway, I guess the plan is to check my cysts the end of the month and if all is good, I stop bcp and have a "withdrawal bleed" and then start my injections. They said about 10 days, nothing for a day and then trigger with egg retrieval 36 hours later. I am so freaked out about it! All I can think of is an ultra sound wand with a needle that pops out of it! The standard at my office is a 5 day transfer. I'm worried my body might be too stressed from the drugs to implant an embryo though. Hopefully I get lots of embryos! In the meantime I plan to stalk you all on your ivf journey! : )


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, I just PM'd you the link, haha! You found us on your own!

Glad you popped over. :) Looking forward to following you in your journey!! I'm sure you're getting excited!! Don't worry about the fresh transfer... TONS of women have successful fresh transfers. I think its just been in the last couple of years with medical advancement, that frozen transfers have been becoming so successful. I know what you mean though... I was so bloated and full of hormones and certainly didn't feel my best, so I wondered about it too. But it works! 

I'm just praying that my FET works, and I do feel good that it will. Currently scheduled for sometime around Sept 4th. So lets hope we have a bunch of IVF bump buddies around here. ;) (or natural or IUI bump buddies for those who haven't moved to IVF yet!)


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> IUI went well. Count was 5 million. I have a much longer story but on my phone and pretty uncomfortable and tired. Better update later. :)

Happy the count went up so much beagle!!! Rest up. I know O'ing mulitple eggs is rough! I went through it on my last IUI, and it was tough. I was even nauseated. Give us an update as soon as you've rested up. :)


----------



## JCM

I keep trying to map out my schedule but I won't know anything until I stop these awful birth control pills. I think I started bleeding about 3-4 days after I stopped them. It was the lightest period ever which made me miss my nueva ring! Lol! I wanna say retrieval will be right after your transfer. I think injections start on cd3. I just need August to hurry up! I also need October to hurry up and get here because of the walking dead season 5. So many things to look forward too!


----------



## ERosePW

JCM said:


> I keep trying to map out my schedule but I won't know anything until I stop these awful birth control pills. I think I started bleeding about 3-4 days after I stopped them. It was the lightest period ever which made me miss my nueva ring! Lol! I wanna say retrieval will be right after your transfer. I think injections start on cd3. I just need August to hurry up! I also need October to hurry up and get here because of the walking dead season 5. So many things to look forward too!

Yea, its hard to map out an exact timeline since its still such a waiting game... waiting for AF, waiting for AF to stop, waiting to see how you respond to meds, etc. LOL! That will be cool if your retrieval is right after my transfer. We'll still be really close. :) And I hear ya' on Walking Dead! I'm looking forward to it too!:thumbup: Sure hope I'm sitting there watching the first episode as a pregnant woman!


----------



## beaglemom

Ok so today was my last IUI & hopefully my last step in tis TTC journey (until#2 ;)) So we got there & my husband did his thing. I asked him how it went. We always joke about his part. He said he waited a minute to make sure every last drop got in the cup! So we were waiting for my turn. Just a back story...my last IUI was done by a dr because the count was so low thy wanted him to talk to us. Anyways while I waited I saw that dr go to the room where they wash the sperm. He came out with a sample & saw me & waved. I was like oh shit that better not be my sample! I was nervous of another low count. So a few minutes passed & I said it can't be us...he wouldn't have gotten the sample before we were even in the room. So we get called back & we wait. Then the tech says do you prefer a dr or it doesn't matter. I said it didn't matter. So she leaves & we are like wtf! Why ask about a dr? Never asked before. So we are nervous. So then my nurse pops in & says I am going to get the goods be right back. Again, what the hell! Just get in here & do it...we were freaking out. So she comes back & I say what's the verdict? She said 5 million & we were so happy. So she starts & can't find my cervix...took forever...but she was joking around. She sad she inserts the sample in spurts...no science behind it but she just figured it is easier for my body to accept it a little at a time. Then she holds the catheter in for a bit to bock the only exit. I really liked her.

So then after we went around shopping & looking at baby things. We love doing that. I went to Target...the devil! Because I always find something to buy! Well I found a breast pump for $54 originally $180! I looked around & hand pumps not on sale are $40, so I figured worth buying. By lunch I was walking so slow & ready to get home. So I slept on the hour & half drive back. It was a really good day. I am feeling good about everything.

Now I am home on the couch relaxing while my husbands gets some much needed chores done. I may have to nag him, but he does get things done...I love him so much!

Oh & on the way home I accidentally said do you think we made some babies? (Instead of baby...singular!)


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> IUI went well. Count was 5 million. I have a much longer story but on my phone and pretty uncomfortable and tired. Better update later. :)
> 
> Happy the count went up so much beagle!!! Rest up. I know O'ing mulitple eggs is rough! I went through it on my last IUI, and it was tough. I was even nauseated. Give us an update as soon as you've rested up. :)Click to expand...

Thanks...it is def rough. This time & last time I had at least 3 I think...possibility of 4. And this time the 3 larger ones were all on the left...largest measured 22 on Tuesday...so who knows what it is now! If I have to do IVF, I don't know how I will manage with so many mature follies in there!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi JCM and welcome-stalk or post away. We're fun. HA!!HA!! I hated going back to BCP after all those years. It was a like a slap in the face. I also had Nuvaring-best BC ever. But, now I'm on stim days and hanging in there. It'll be worth it. Oh, and you know, after you take those BCPs, my doctor said we had to use condoms. So the BCP was a slap in the face, but condoms-PUNCH in the face. It's pretty terrible. hee hee. And girls...last night hubs put it on backwards! HA!!HA!! I said 'Do we need to turn on the light??' :rofl: Maybe I need to change my avatar picture and go anonymous.

beaglemom-Glad to hear that the count was so great! It could definitely be worst, let me tell you. I'm also glad that you really liked the nurse. Maybe she's onto something with her procedure. For mine, they just shot it in there, and then said to lay down for 5-10 minutes and then they will come get me. And the baby shopping afterwards sounds so cute. I'm happy that the two of you are in love again. Your hubs means well, he just doesn't know how to SHOW it to you. Have you guys done/read the 5 love languages? That is a really good book describing what types of love each of you prefer. It's really telling.

I'm going to look for some skirts after work and then I'm heading over the library so I can have a book or two to read on my upcoming days off. My sisters and I share a Kindle account, and I don't want to be annoying with buying pregnancy books. They know I'm trying to get prego, but I don't want to have all those books popping up on their Kindles this week. hee hee. Plus, the library is free and I can find one I like before I am stuck with it when I'm laid up on the couch.


----------



## beaglemom

Ye he does mean well...sometimes things just pile up on me...& the hormones don't help...god help him when I am pregnant!

I am already in skirts & dresses at work & if I go out on the weekend. This past year of TTC has caused me to gain weight...I refuse to buy new clothes because I insist I will be getting fat soon anyways :) So I have belly fat & no pants fit. I feel so much better in skirts! I may have to wait to tell people when I am pregnant so they won't mistake my fat or bump. That would really suck.

If I told my husband the word condom he would probably just say forget it, then...lol!!!


----------



## booger76

BeagleMom, it sounds like things went well! As ERose said, rest up. Glad the husband is getting some chores done for you. I love shopping at Target as well - especially the clearance section. Sounds like you got a great deal on the breast pump. Hopefully, it won't be too much longer until you can use it.

JCM - Welcome! Weird to say that as I am new here myself. I haven't started IVF yet but it was recommended I go to a specialist by the OB/GYN. We have our first appointment next week. So, I might not be too far behind you guys depending on how that first appointment goes.

ERose - I am excited. I mean, I think it's exciting that DH and I are moving forward rather then just trying and waiting month after month. I guess I'm just so anxious to get the process moving that I don't want anymore delays to getting pregnant. So hopefully we just have some testing to do and then we can get going. I know that probably sounds weird to a lot of people but you ladies seem to get it. I just feel like I don't have any more time to waste! I can't believe we are this point - a year ago we were saying if it happens, it happens and if it doesn't, it doesn't. Well, now we are certain we want to be parents so it figures that it hasn't happened (yet)! Even my DH finally seems to be excited about the prospect of being a parent. He has a natural way with kids that I don't; I can't wait to watch him be a parent.

Terri, I have a couple of maxi skirts that I love. I think something like that would fit the bill for you if you like that style too. Even though they are long, they are so cool during the summer but then I find I can wear them in the winter too. Very versatile - and most importantly, stretchy!!

My temp did rise this morning, as expected - hopefully it keeps going up! We got in one final BD last night. I don't bother with the day after O.


----------



## ERosePW

Yep, we totally understand booger. I guess that is one thing that I did have on my mind when I had my first consult with the RE. While I was super excited to be going, I was hoping in the back of my mind, "I hope I've already done most of the tests I need done, so that we can go STRAIGHT into a treatment cycle!" That was the one thing that was on my mind before my appt. Hoping there was nothing to keep us from getting started right away. Luckily, we had already done everything she needed me to do, so we just had to wait for AF and we moved straight into an IUI cycle. Through my OB, we had already done my hubs' SA, my HSG, tried Clomid for a few months (with one CP), and I had been using OPKs and temping. So other than a few blood tests, we were ready to go. She did some of the blood tests that very day (like ovarian reserve, which doesn't have to be tested on any certain day). And then when AF came, we started my IUI cycle with an u/s and day3 bloods. Since everything looked fine, they started me on Femara that evening. Did you do IUIs with your OB? I know some do that. Mine didn't though, so I didn't start those until I saw the RE.


----------



## booger76

No IUIs with the OB, although she can do them. I think after the HSG showed the blocked tube, IUI didn't really become an viable option. Even though my CD3 bloodwork is close to normal, it's on the higher end of normal and I didn't have a ton of follicles when she did the ultrasound (5-6 on each side). She also didn't recommend Clomid as she said it doesn't really increase your chances all the much. She basically said "If I were you and I wanted to have a baby as soon as possible, I would go find an IVF specialist." I'm glad she was so blunt and didn't really advise trying the other options first. I just feel like I don't have that much time based on my FSH/Estradiol numbers being what they are now. I know they have worked for others, but I don't have the patience to potentially wait another 6 months or more. 

I haven't had my AMH tested yet - I am assuming the RE will do that. Frankly, that test makes me more nervous than anything because if it comes back low, then we will be dealing with an ovarian reserve issue and that can be a challenge with IVF. Not sure why I always jump straight to the worst case scenario - maybe it's easier to deal with if it actually becomes reality.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I don't blame you for going straight to IVF if that is what your doctor recommends. I mean, the IUI was good for me because I had to practice taking injections, so in that sense, it helped, but I don't know that IUI is even a really a better next step after trying naturally. Not sure about the success rates, but for me, I just didn't really feel that it was the best thing for me. That is why I stopped at two. My doctor said that after 3, your success rates don't really improve AND I could afford to move to IVF, so that's why I moved on. At my age, I need all the help I can get, so if there are some embryologists that can make a good baby for me, have at it! I was excited for my appointments and such, and I'm still excited, so remaining positive is key.

I picked up two skirts at Goodwill yesterday. One was a brand new maternity skirt that's too big for me. It sits low on my hips and it was brand new, but it will be comfy. It's that cottony/knit material and it's in a denim blue color. I also got a beige strapless dress/skirt thing that I can wear around the house and doesn't touch my stomach at all. It's short, like the girls are wearing now, but I'm too old to be wearing that stuff in public, so it'll be a cute house dress in case someone wants to visit me during my bloat. HA!!HA!! I spent $10, and honestly, I can see getting more prego clothes from there. They don't have a maternity section from what I can tell, but there are plenty of large items for cheap, and maybe they just mix them in with the other clothes, so I can take my time looking to save a few pennies. I don't need to buy expensive maternity clothes. I don't care that much.

Ugh..I'm going on and on. I had my ultrasound today and the doctor said 3 small on right and 3 small on left. Not sure where the others went, but maybe they were feeling shy. :dohh: Hopefully by Sunday they will come back out of hiding and I'll have a few more. Of course, I'm going to google "disappearing follies" and see what comes up. I'll also ask the nurse when she calls tonight.

I have to go back on Sunday for another progress report. Again, I hope my meds stay the same, but if they have to increase them to get more follies/eggs, I'm all for it.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I do not have the patience to shop clothes at Goodwill. If someone said to me here I got these at Goodwill & they will fit you, I will take them...but just no patience. I am the same way at places like TJMaxx. My plan is to use Craigslist if possible. I live in a military town so people are always pregnant :)

I def agree that if you are older, skipping IUI or only doing one is a good plan. I am younger, so IUI is a good option for me. But I am stopping after this one. 6 total, 3 fully medicated & monitored...enough. Plus the amount I have spent so far. A girl on another thread is getting darker pregnancy tests after the trigger. Never really got a negative. I am hoping this is it for her & I think it is. The tests are really dark. She got lucky on IUI #1!!! I wish I was so lucky. But I know soon enough it will be me.

If no positive this times, looks like I will be on bcp though the 1st week of August. So I will need to get on the ball with everything. I am not in town that first week...so need all my meds & classes before then. I may be cutting it close. But who am I kidding...this is my month anyways, right? No need to worry about IVF ;)

I opened my pregnancy tests last night so I could explain them to my husband. I think it is funny he will do the test for me. Hoping for some good luck.

Still feeling crampy today...but not bad. Yesterday I tried not to leave the couch because it was uncomfortable to walk around.


----------



## terripeachy

I took a test the day after the trigger and it was light but there, and the following day it was much darker. I hate to ruin the excitement of a darker test, but after that darker test mine immediately started fading, and fading fast. She's probably still seeing the trigger, but I hope not.

This was my second time shopping in Goodwill ever. There weren't any shoppers in the store, PLUS, I had to do laundry last night, so the timing worked out. hee hee. It really wasn't bad at all, and didn't smell like I thought it would. It's in a fairly nice part of town too, so I think the merchandise was a little better than at most Goodwill stores. Who knows. I'm not a big shopper, so I don't even know what it's like to go in TJ maxx or Ross Dress for Less. I went to Marshalls a few years back and that wasn't too bad. I'm not googoo over deals like some people are. I buy what I want because it's rare for me to buy stuff.

Glad you're feeling better today!


----------



## ERosePW

Actually terri, the girl beagle is referring to is already 13dpo, I think. So she did the trigger 15 days ago. Over the past 15 days, her tests got lighter as the shot left her system, and it just started darkening back up yesterday, and is very dark today. So at 13dpo, and the test being so dark today, I believe its a true bfp! She's def one of the lucky ones.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> I picked up two skirts at Goodwill yesterday. One was a brand new maternity skirt that's too big for me. It sits low on my hips and it was brand new, but it will be comfy. It's that cottony/knit material and it's in a denim blue color. I also got a beige strapless dress/skirt thing that I can wear around the house and doesn't touch my stomach at all. It's short, like the girls are wearing now, but I'm too old to be wearing that stuff in public, so it'll be a cute house dress in case someone wants to visit me during my bloat. HA!!HA!! I spent $10, and honestly, I can see getting more prego clothes from there. They don't have a maternity section from what I can tell, but there are plenty of large items for cheap, and maybe they just mix them in with the other clothes, so I can take my time looking to save a few pennies. I don't need to buy expensive maternity clothes. I don't care that much.
> 
> Ugh..I'm going on and on. I had my ultrasound today and the doctor said 3 small on right and 3 small on left. Not sure where the others went, but maybe they were feeling shy. :dohh: Hopefully by Sunday they will come back out of hiding and I'll have a few more. Of course, I'm going to google "disappearing follies" and see what comes up. I'll also ask the nurse when she calls tonight.
> 
> I have to go back on Sunday for another progress report. Again, I hope my meds stay the same, but if they have to increase them to get more follies/eggs, I'm all for it.

I'm sorry to hear about your darn disappearing follies! No worries, a LOT can change in five days. I bet a couple of them will pop back up. On my last scan (the day I was told to trigger that night), they counted 17 or so that looked mature enough. As you already know, by the day of ER, there were 20 containing eggs. So anything is possible my dear! If I had to guess, they might raise your meds to get those buggers to show themselves again. Since they were there before, they surely didn't just vanish. Good for you on the good score at Goodwill! I love when I find cute little items that are super cheap like that (and perfect for the occasion of course, hehe!)


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> I def agree that if you are older, skipping IUI or only doing one is a good plan. I am younger, so IUI is a good option for me. But I am stopping after this one. 6 total, 3 fully medicated & monitored...enough. Plus the amount I have spent so far. A girl on another thread is getting darker pregnancy tests after the trigger. Never really got a negative. I am hoping this is it for her & I think it is. The tests are really dark. She got lucky on IUI #1!!! I wish I was so lucky. But I know soon enough it will be me.
> 
> If no positive this times, looks like I will be on bcp though the 1st week of August. So I will need to get on the ball with everything. I am not in town that first week...so need all my meds & classes before then. I may be cutting it close. But who am I kidding...this is my month anyways, right? No need to worry about IVF ;)
> 
> I opened my pregnancy tests last night so I could explain them to my husband. I think it is funny he will do the test for me. Hoping for some good luck.
> 
> Still feeling crampy today...but not bad. Yesterday I tried not to leave the couch because it was uncomfortable to walk around.

Age is definitely a factor, but it's not the only factor. There's a reason why age plays a role... it isn't age alone. The age-related issues are the contributing factors, like low egg reserve or hormonal changes, etc. which are more common over the age of 35. BUT not everyone who is older has the issues. And some girls who are in their 20s do have those issues. For me, the age thing played a role in my decision to only do two IUIs, but not because I didn't think I could get pregnant eventually... mostly because I didn't want to waste more months trying.

Glad you're feeling somewhat better today! I can't wait until your DH does the HPT! Fxd!!

So wow, I didn't realize you guys were def going straight to IVF if this doesn't work! I mean, I knew this would be your last IUI for sure, but you had mentioned potentially waiting a year or so to save up money, but now I'm recalling that you came up with another option for the finances. So you guys will get started right away then, huh? How exciting! But like you said, this last IUI is gonna work, so no IVF for you!:thumbup: When you said first week of Aug, did you mean Sept?


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, also, I didn't get a temp rise this morning. My OPK was only positive the one morning (Wed), and then no longer positive that evening. I expected I would've O'd by Thurs, but no temp rise today, so I must not have. I mean, I know it can happen up to 48 hours AFTER the pos OPK, so I suppose it could be happening this morning, but that's odd for me. DH left town this morning, so oh well... if I do O today, maybe his spermies from last night and the night before will just be in there waiting. If I don't get a temp rise tomorrow, then I wonder if I will even O this cycle. I wonder if it's possible to not O right after a heavily medicated IVF cycle. If not, I'm not sure what they do about the FET. I'm supposed to go in on Aug 7 for a P check to make sure I O'd, because that's when they start me on the Lupron to down-regulate for the frozen cycle. If I don't O, I have no clue what they do.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I meant first week of September...I will be in the mountains Labor Day week. Very excited for the trip...would be more excited to know we can celebrate a pregnancy.

Yes what I meant mostly with the age factor was the timing. Yes older women tend to have the low reserve & other factors, but not always. But mainly it is the time thing & the biological clock thing. We are all anxious, but it is not the same for someone who is 39 & someone who is 32. Also whatever your issue is has a lot to do with it. Mine is count...something that is really just not going to change that much. So IUIs over & over is just not smart.

My plan to pay for IVF (if needed) is to borrow against my 401K. There is no penalty...just $100 fee & a low rate...something like 5% I think. And then throughout my pregnancy I would put everything extra towards paying it back. Along with my husband's bonus & our tax return...& if he is promoted soon, any extra income he makes from the pay raise until it is paid off. I do not want it hanging over me forever. I have considered waiting a few months...but probably won't. I have just enough PTO to do one cycle of IVF. If it fails, I will not be able to do FET until January when my PTO starts over.

I love going to goodwill to get home items. It is really great for crafting. Like my husband bought plates to make windchimes & I have bought vases & plates to make jewelry stands. I went with my mom & she just whipped out a dress out of nowhere that fit me...ridiculous. I never have that luck.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I meant to add...Erin your body may be off because of the meds...obviously already different with the later O date. Hopefully you will get a temp rise tomorrow. If no O this month, off to the freezer you go :)


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sure if you don't O, the doctors will do something, but I have a feeling it is probably just delayed because of all the meds. What a nightmare coming off these meds can be. I hope I only have to come off of them once!

What a busy workday I've had. I still have to come back tomorrow too, which isn't cool. I may try to sleep in tomorrow as I'm feeling a little run down. My stomach is starting to be more sore, and I'm just getting tired. I almost cancelled dinner out, but I know that after next week I won't be feeling like going out AT ALL, so I'm going to suck it up and go. It'll be fun once I go, but this morning I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## ERosePW

Yea, terri, near the end of it, I started to feel worn out too. Just beaten up and exhausted. My tummy started to get little bruises and I was running out of places to do the shots. Its definitely a process that wears a woman out. All for such a great purpose though! And it will be the last time you'll ever have to do this again!


----------



## JCM

Hi! Have any of you IVFers done any acupuncture? I did some infertility acupuncture this morning and LOVED it! He's also a nutritionist so win win! He's setting me up with a great preconception plan. I'm getting so upset about the extra weight I am putting on during all of this. I only want healthy weight! So we are taking my controlling ways and throwing it all into diet and exercise. He laughed at me when I told him I wanted to lose some weight and said you're crazy. Then I told him what I eat on a day to day basis and he looked shocked and said oooook let's gets you eating foods that make you feel better. I really like him. Super nice and really smart. He works with most fertility clinics in the valley and actually comes into the office to do acupuncture before and after transfers and retrievals. Hopefully he can put my mind at ease. I just feel like my body is so tensed up all of the time. Even more when I'm on these drugs so I don't feel like it's a good environment to make something "stick in there" ya know? I told him I want to trust everyone that is helping me on this journey but Mary didn't use progesterone gel applicators when she was pregnant with Jesus and neither did my mother! He is quite amused with me. He says most people just come into his office and go "yeah everything is great, ivf is great and no problems, I feel fine...blah blah blah" I went in there and said "listen, this shit is crazy and it's not ok!" Definitely no holding back on my end. Haha my poor poor husband...

Terri, I feel the same as you. After one iui I just knew ok I'm moving on. Not to mention my iui ended up being 5k with all of the additional injections I ended up having to do. Plus, I'm young! I just turned 30. So I figured I'd bite the bullet and just do it! Plus I just hate keeping my body on drugs for a longer period of time. I got clomid, clomid thinned my lining so we had to fix that with another drug. Then that drug did something so I add something else. Then that has an effect and something else....etc etc until I lose my mind. I've never been a big "take a pill" kind of person and it seems all I do these days is take drugs...and not even the fun kind! I need a bottle of wine. Rant over. Lol! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Erin, did you have to do progesterone after your transfer? I have a feeling they will want me to do it before a transfer to thicken my lining. I hated it.


----------



## terripeachy

The nurse called and left a message. She said that my estrogen is now at 382, and she said she likes to see that rise, so they have me taking my Ganirelix shot in the morning and I will continue doing that until they say to stop. I will continue with my 225 Gonal F and 150 Menopur tonight and then tomorrow night, stick with 225 Gonal F and 225 Menopur. Three vials of Menopur. Holy mackerel. HA!!HA!! She didn't say 3 and 3 on the message, and I didn't get to google as I was away from my desk all day, but I'm doing that now. Maybe things are still ok. I don't understand. I'll update regarding the Ganirelix shot tomorrow. She specifically said 'Now take the entire syringe.' I wonder if it hurts and people stop. hee hee. Oh well. I'm all in! Hubs can get back to gulping and taking deep breaths.

JCM-No, I haven't done acupuncture, and don't really want to do it. I've heard from many that it is helpful. That's great that you like your doctor, and even better that he likes you and is going to help you get on the proper eating train and all that good stuff. Yay!! I say go straight for IVF too. I don't want to be on good drugs either. If you can't give me morphine, no thank you. hee hee. I had a small ganglion cyst (Bible Bump) on my wrist and they gave me morphine. I think the doctor just wanted me to pay a lot of money or something. That was totally unnecessary, but I sure did love that morphine. Maybe i'll have that before my egg transfer. I'd be all about it! 

Im going out tonight with my bestie, so I think I will have a glass of wine. I've been SO good, and I might as well drink now because after the retrieval/transfer, I'm not even going to consider it. I hope it doesn't affect my shots this evening.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Terri - What a mystery about the disappearing follicles. Our bodies are such strange things. I would think they'll adjust your meds and hopefully the rest will come back out of hiding. Glad you found a couple of skirts. I love thrift store shopping if I have the time. I'm sorry you have to work tomorrow - what a bummer. I am so tired by the end of the week normally - I can't imagine how tired you must be during all of this. Hopefully, you can rest up on Sunday. I think the fact that we are fortunate enough to be able to afford IVF is also making moving straight to it more palatable. I'm all about saving money where I can but I'm not into throwing it into something that isn't going to work for me. Have fun if you do go out tonight!

ERose - Sorry your temp hasn't gone up yet. I would think the meds could affect O the cycle after and IVF but I really don't know. I would also think they should have a process in place that will allow you to still move forward with the FET if you don't O this cycle. I'm interested to see what happens - but hopefully you just O'd on your own and maybe your temps are being uncooperative. 

beaglemom - Glad you are feeling a bit better today. And I'm really hoping that this time is the one for you guys! I have read where IUIs can be successful for those dealing only with MFI, so I don't blame you for starting there. I borrowed against my 401K when we bought our first house. I know it's not really the best option but I was able to pay it back quickly and my job is very secure so I didn't worry about it too much. I know there are other IVF financing options out there, but I'm not sure if they would be able to beat a 5% interest rate. It's so sucky that insurance doesn't cover this everywhere. Ugh.

JCM - Glad the acupuncture went well. Sounds interesting. I only took BCP for a very short time a long time ago (you know, back when I was younger and didn't want a baby) but they made me so moody and depressed that I couldn't stay on them - so I feel for you having to be on them right now! Hopefully, your cyst goes away quickly and you can just move along to the next step.


----------



## beaglemom

I did acupuncture as well. I did not feel super relaxed from it, but it also didn't hurt. I only stopped because I drive so much to get to my dr, I felt adding extra days where I waste my lunch on another doctor nearby would cause me more stress than was actually being relieved. But I try relaxation methods at home & usually burn an incense before bed to help me relax.


----------



## JCM

Haha Terri! I hear ya on the morphine! I have had lots of kidney stones and the second they give me that, I'm alllll good! So, if they offered it for egg retrieval I'd say sign me up!!
Booger, that's exactly me! I'm so moody and depressed on this stuff. DH jokes about birth control just making women cranky and not wanting to be touched to keep from having a baby instead of preventing ovulation/sperm meeting egg. So funny but maybe true in my case... 
Beagle, the dr said I'm not gonna tell you to relax because if I do, you'll just lie here thinking "I need to relax...I need to relax...and that's not relaxing!" My thoughts exactly doc. I feel like there's not a lot of time to relax in my life anyway! I'm always going going going! I love candles though. I started putting lavender oil in my bath. Not sure if it relaxes me but it smells wonderful!!


----------



## terripeachy

I did a search on disappearing follies and it's a real thing! Sometimes they get reabsorbed. Crazy, huh? I'm not excited about that, but one person had that and she ended up getting 23 eggs from whatever was still around. So, I'm feeling much better about my follies disappearing. As long as my estrogen is still going up, I think I'm ok. I also start ganirelix, which is an LH surge blocker, so even though those eggs are trying to break free, my shots won't let them. 

I also read about drinking and stimming and many people have multiple glasses of wine, so I feel good about having one or two (now it's two. HA!!HA!!) tonight. Yeah! I <3 you google! hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Well hi chatty girls! I've been away for a few hours and I come back to lots of chit chat! Love it. :) Speaking of wine... that's where I was. :winkwink: A little happy hour with a girlfriend of mine. And Terri, I believe there was a night or two during stimming that I had a couple glasses of wine too. I saw no reason why it would affect anything negatively. Enjoy!

I haven't done acupuncture for fertility yet, but I'm thinking about doing it before my FET. I did it a few years ago for relaxation, and I found it extremely relaxing! However, I went in once with a sinus infection and she did a special one for that, and it did NOT relax me at all (nor did it get rid of my sinus infection). But the one that was meant for relaxation did the trick for me. So I'm thinking about going to a guy that does fertility acupuncture a couple of times before my FET in early Sept.

And girls, I hear ya on the drugs... I actually forgot to mention, that was another reason I only did 2 IUIs. I was tired of putting my body through the drugs. I had done a few months of Clomid before moving onto Femara/IUI, and I was really over it. I figured, just in case I end up at IVF anyway, instead of doing a bunch more of these, I might as well do the IVF now and get the embies so I never have to do this again. Of course, I do have to do Lupron to down-regulate for FET, but that's SO different from having to do any kind of stim drugs. Those are exhausting, and the O was getting rough (my last IUI, I got a terrible headache, horrible abdominal pain and bloating, and felt seriously nauseated). Speaking of GOOD drugs though...the best part of the IVF was when they gave me the Vicodin for one day, ha!

terri, so glad you found info on the disappearing follies!! I just know you're going to get plenty of eggs, I can just feel it.... Those docs know what they're doing, and they're going to maximize your chances however they need to. It sounds like you're in good hands, and everything is gonna go great!!! :thumbup:

One last note...I believe I did O this morning. I checked my temp a few times throughout the day today, and it is now in post-O range. I know it's not my "resting" temp and all, so it's not supposed to matter, but in my experience with temping for many, many months, I've experimented a little and temped during the day at times, and although the temps do vary, my body always stays somewhere above 98.17 after O, and always below 98.0 prior to O, even when I temp later in the day. After my last post, I temped a few times, and its been 98.45 or higher all day. So I'm sure I O'd this morning AFTER my first temp, and I know tomorrow morning's temp will go up. So no longer worried about that, thank goodness. DH and I got lots of BDing in the last 3-4 days even though he left town this morning, so there should've been plenty of spermies in there waiting for the egg this a.m. And regardless, I dont have to stress, because my frosty babes are waiting for me. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Jen, I forgot to answer you about P yesterday. Yep, even though I never had to take P after IUI (my RE tested 7 days after O and didn't supplement unless it was needed), it was a requirement for IVF because you aren't O'ing on your own with IVF. Since they go in and get the eggs before you can O, I think there's a possibility that the cells on the follies can be damaged from the retrieval, and may not produce P on their own. And w/ such an expensive and cumbersome procedure, they don't take any risks w/ P. But let me tell ya... at first, it was P intramuscular injections. I hated those so much. My RE was willing to switch me to the Crinone gel after a week of injections, and DH and I were SO relieved, that the gel never bothered me once! Everyone is different though, so if you prefer IM injections over the other, you could always mention to your Dr. For my FET, they are allowing me to go straight to the gel, so I was SUPER happy about that.

At it turns out, my experiement from other cycles didnt work out the same this cycle... even though my temps were up the rest of the day yesterday, I woke up to a lower temp this morning, so I'm assuming even with the pos OPK, I didn't O. I'll keep using the OPKs though, because I was surprised by a ton of EWCM this morning. So I may get another LH surge and actually O.

Speaking of P and O and all that... I didn't know that there is actually something they call a "natural FET". They allow your body to go through it's natural cycle, they let you O on your own (abstain from BD of course), and 5 days after you O, they put the 5-day old embies in when the uterus would be expecting them and the P has already risen on its own (as long as you don't have low P in general). I had wondered if this was an option, but assumed it wasn't since my RE didn't mention it to me. She just automatically put me on a medicated protocol. I'll take Lupron to suppress O, then start estrogen patches cd1, then start the P a few days before transfer. This process mimics the body's natural cycle, minus O. But I'm wondering why they wouldn't have mentioned the option to me, unless they just prefer to control the cycle the whole way.:shrug: I may ask the nurse about it.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-That positive OPK is really bizarre. Hopefully it'll come positive again, and boo on your experiment. I was hoping it would turn out properly. Our bodies are so random. 

I bet the doctor didn't mention natural IVF to you because their goal is to get everyone pregnant, and the chances of it working vs. a controlled cycle are probably much less. It seems that everything has to be timed perfectly for that to work, anyway. And..if you're going to be going in for scans every day or every other day to figure out exactly when you O, you might as well be on a controlled cycle. Does that make sense?

My ganirelix shot wasn't too bad this morning. It stung once I was finished. Of course, my alarm clock didn't go off at 6 like I planned, but I still woke up in time to be able to take the shot at the same time every morning (6:20). Hubs stayed up late last night, so I said 'wake up! It's time to take the shot.' He was a grumpy pants, but he got up. hee hee. I said 'This is our life for the next 9 months and the next 18 years, so get used to it.' He pouted back to bed and I laughed on the inside.


----------



## terripeachy

I went for an ultrasound/bloodwork today and my estrogen is steadily rising. I think it was 777. I had five follicles on the left and five on the right. They are medium sized right now, so between 10-12mm. They need to be 18 or greater for me to trigger, so I'm going back on Tuesday for another scan. I'm hoping that on Tuesday they are big enough. If not, maybe I'll go back again on Wednesday for ER on Friday. The sucky thing is that I have to order more medicine because I'm running out. I thought I wouldn't need anymore, so that's a tad disappointing, but what can I do? The delay puts me a day off of my timeline, but that's ok...I only have one thing planned in the month of August, so I'm not worried about the timing, necessarily. I would also rather recover over the weekend so I don't have to take too many recovery days off.

How are you guys doing?? What's new?


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - glad your follies seem to be growing & developing well. Sorry about the meds...but not the worst thing in the world.

Nothing new with me. I need to remember to test in the am. I have not even tested out the trigger this time. It usually takes 6 days, so tomorrow will be a week since I took it so I should have a negative. I seemed to have had cm & cramping longer this time than last IUI. Now I am on the progesterone suppository & so I can't tell anything. I am super thirsty tonight but I am probably just dehydrated. I fell asleep sometime in the afternoon after IUI, then the next time I fell asleep at 7...husband woke me up from the couch to move to the bed...I fell right back asleep & woke up at 7 am. Then today I was really tired in the afternoon, but got active...now I am tired again. I also woke up with a sore throat this morning...but 3 dpo is sort of early to symptom spot.

We have gotten a lot done around the house. But now my kitchen & living room is a disaster after clearing some things from the garage. I am hoping I can keep up the momentum, but I am usually so tired when I get home from work. Good thing is husband is off for 2 days & has lots of motivation & direction.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I made a birthday gift for my husband. It isn't much. Basically I love eating ramen noodles (something I will have to give up once pregnant...so unhealthy). I have a bowl that I use that says ramen on the side. We just recently bought new dishes...dishes my husband agreed on. We got rid of all the old. Anyways he hates the bowls when it comes to cereal. He asked if he could use my ramen bowl. I said umm does it say cereal on the side or ramen? So I bought him a larger bowl. I wrote on it "Bruce's Cereal" in a sharpie. You put it in the oven for 30 min on 350 & it makes the marker set. It is a really cool idea. Here is the link I found to do it.

https://www.thesweetestoccasion.com/2012/07/diy-sharpie-dinnerware/


----------



## terripeachy

The present you made sounds really nice. I'm sure he's going to love it! My husband eats Top Ramen. Blech. hee hee. I don't mind a bite or two, but I have to avoid it for the most part because of the high sodium level. I may not do a ton for my high blood pressure, but there are a few things that I definitely stay away from (tv dinners and Top Ramen). I've even tried to cut back on frozen pizza, but I love it so much, it's hard. hee hee.

Definitely drink lots of water. It makes everything better. I think that's why my shots haven't been so bad, honestly. I have a huge water bottle at work that I refill about twice a day, and then I drink water at home. Every now and again I'll get a little bit of juice, but I try to stick to water. It's good for your skin!

Hope your workday is a success. AFM, I kind of have a permanent headache on the back of my head, on the right side. I think it's hormone related. My head feels heavy, and I don't want to take any medicine. It'll better be gone in a few days. Holding my head up is exhausting at times.


----------



## beaglemom

I am in love with ramen. I bought some of the low sodium, but it does not come in all the flavors & didn't taste as good. I guess I will have to give that up along with mt dew & hot dogs.

I am so sorry for the headache. My meds do that to me sometimes. You are not supposed to take ibprofen which is like the best OTC drug in the world in my opinion! So now I take extra strength tylenol. Doesn't do much but helps a little.

Ugh...so here is Monday again. I tested this morning to an almost invisible 2nd line. So I am officially saying the trigger is out of my system. So now we wait to test. Ugh to the TWW. Well back to work I go.


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, I heard back from the nurse, and she said not to take Advil. I took one the first day because I didn't realize it was a hormone headache. I just thought it was a regular headache. She also said to take Tylenol, but that doesn't work for me and tastes terrible, so I'll just power through the pain. 

Now the trigger is out, so let's see that line get darker! fxfx. Have a great day, Sunshine.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, sorry for your headache. I agree w/ you both, Tylenol doesn't do jack. I've always loved BC Powder for a headache (the new cherry flavored), and Aleve for my lower back. Can't take either, and Tylenol SUCKS. Yea, I agree, I'm sure they didnt mention the natural FET because they prefer to control the whole cycle. From what I read online though, the girls doing it didn't seem to have to have a lot of appts to determine O. They had them do LH kits, and then come in a few days after a positive for the transfer (I guess they probably did one last u/s right before to confirm the O). But maybe my clinic just prefers to do whatever has the best chances possible. I'll trust them. Ok, so I was THRILLED to read that a few of your follies showed back up! I just knew they would! They'll get you where you need to be. You may not even needs the xtra meds, but if you do, no worries! 

beagle, cool gift. :) That's pretty neat. Glad you tested the trigger out. That means any testing from this point forward is the real thing. :winkwink:

AFM, still no O. I'm a tad upset, because DH and I put in a good BDing effort before he left, and could've picked it up again last night when he got home. But OPK didn't turn pos again, and for some reason, I dont think it's going to. Clearly everything my body went through during the IVF did something to make this cycle different. I was hoping I'd just O a little late, but might be one of those that skips a whole cycle before getting normal. Not that it matters. I know you're wondering why I would even care since I've got the FET next month. But it stresses me when my body doesn't act normal. I don't mind a late one (I O'd late after my m/c), but an anovulatory month scares me for some reason. It would be my first ever (that I know of). And also, if the Lupron is supposed to be started 7 days after O, I'm wondering if this is now going to put the entire FET cycle completely behind. I can't help but have these thoughts run through my head, and it's annoying.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I totally get it. We just want our bodies to work! I guess the best thing to do is call your office to find out if no O means another month wait. I really hope not. Maybe they would do blood work to determine if you did O. Not sure how all that FET stuff works...& no offense, I hope I don't have to learn! I don't know if you saw, but my TTC #1 thread got another positive on her 2nd month of clomid. I am so happy these women are finding their solution. It is just frustrating for me when I go through so much & still get nothing. But you know my thread is full of long time TTC folks...not newbies. So I am always thrilled to see a positive...just a little anxious for my own situation.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I'm still thinking that you will O late, and I can understand how frustrating it is. When you're ready to move forward, you just want to move forward already! I would call the office and see what they say. Maybe after a few more days they can get bloodwork done and let you start taking your Lupron.

I don't understand how Tylenol can still be on the market. I guess it makes people FEEL better mentally because they're taking something (a placebo effect), but over all my years, I have never had a Tylenol work for me. I have to go by the fertility center to pick up one vial of Menopur today because I'm one short. Tomorrow the pharmacy will deliver another 15 vials. It's overkill, I'm sure, but it's best to be prepared. I don't want any more of these bad boys disappearing AND I'm getting impatient too. All the worry over ER, and I just want to get it done and overwith. I've already finished my book and one of my movies, so it looks like I'll be making another library visit this evening. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Yes, their plan all along was do the the P test on day21 of this cycle to make sure I did O. And as long as I had, then they would've had me start the Lupron the next day. I did call first thing this morning and left a message w/ my nurses and told them that from charting I could see I had not O'd yet, and asked them to call back to let me know what happens if I come in on thurs, they do the blood work, and find out no O occurred (which is what they'll see, I'm sure....unless it turns out that charting doesn't work after all, and I HIGHLY doubt that's the case). I know women can get pos OPKs and not O, but I've never heard of anyone O'ing without the temp rise following right behind. It has me anxious and irritable. Take away the fact that I at least wanted to try naturally one cycle to see what miracle might happen...that's fine. No biggie. But sitting here not knowing how long my body will be out of whack, AND not knowing if this is gonna push back my FET, I'm just not feeling happy today. I feel very emotional and unmotivated to work while I wait for the nurses to call me back to at least give me an idea. I feel like I need a valium. I need to get back on my Zen train. This isn't working for me.

It doesn't help that DH and I had a tense night last night. When he got home, he was so sweet and happy to see me and went on and on about how happy he was to be home. We had a nice dinner and chatted about his trip. Well, I decided to bring something up to him, and all of a sudden, the rest of the night went differently... See, my birthday was July 20th, and its the day BEFORE my husband's, so its impossible for his parents to forget after all these years, right? Well, just so you know, MIL is not the warm and fuzzy type of woman, and she didn't even bother to even so much as send me a text to say how sorry she was that the IVF didn't work the 1st time around. She said NOTHING to me. Not everyone knows what to say in those situations, so I let that go, because I've accepted her as she is, and I know she'll never be like my own loving mother (who lives 3 states away). But to top it off, his mother THEN didnt' even wish me a happy bday! I mean, c'mon people.... new technology allows you to wish someone a happy bday over text message or even just on FB!! She completely skipped over mine, but then wrote on my husband's twice, with huge HAPPY BIRTHDAYS in all caps and then posting some pics of him w/ his siblings. And no, I know she didn't forget, as she is on FB ALL the time, so she would've seen everyone else writing happy birthday on my FB page. I dont need cards, I dont need gifts, i dont even need you to call me if you really dont feel like it, but technology makes it WAY too easy to just blow it off! I decided to talk to DH about these things and let him know that I'm having a hard time finding a way to bond with her and all that. Anyway, he was very surprised at first, and he was very supportive.... but I guess I harped on it too much, and eventually there was tension between he and I, and we didn't speak the rest of the evening. I HATE being at work after we've had a bad night.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin, that really sucks...I wish you could get in a more positive mode, but I def understand what is making you feel in this slump. Fighting is just horrible & we don't do it often...but when we do, we make up quickly because I just can't keep it going. I am sorry your MIL is like that. I have a family situation similar. My father didn't even acknowlege by last b-day. And you can forget any of my husband's father besides his mom remembering his. I have come to realize in this life the only one I can truly count on is my mom & my husband. My husband is the same...meaning he can always count on me...& MY mom! His mom is great, but if trouble were to come to us, she wouldn't be there to help. He loves her of course, but he doesn't have anyone in his family he can go to when things are tough...no one to lean on emotionally.

I hope you feel better soon...maybe a nice lunch will help. If nothing else, the work day will hopefully be over soon & you can get home to your husband & smooth everything over.


----------



## beaglemom

So my husband told me he was cleaning out the attic today. To be honest, I really was thinking why&#8230;the attic is not bad&#8230;nothing compared to our garage before we organized it. So I was just thinking he would throw out some Christmas lights & rearrange the boxes up there. Well he found a huge surprise up there. In case some of you don&#8217;t know&#8230;my husband & I tried for a few years after we were married. Nothing happened, so we stopped &#8220;trying&#8221;. Then after 6 more years (10 years total off bcp) we aggressively started back & now here we are almost a year later hopefully towards the end of this journey. Anyways, when we first started, I was sure it would happen fast, so I bought clothes I saw or books or whatever. After the years went by, these things got boxed away. Well a few years ago a friend who knew my situation got pregnant. I brought out the box & asked her if she wanted anything. After she looked through it, I donated everything else. We were living the couple&#8217;s life&#8230;life without kids&#8230;we were happy & content in the idea it just wasn&#8217;t meant to be. So I had no issues tossing these things. Well to my shock & surprise, my husband found the box!!! I had thought for 4-5 years now these things were gone. I wasn&#8217;t even upset by it&#8230;just was like whatever, I can buy new things. But there are a couple of things in there I am happy to know are not gone. Like a baby book I bought that had meaning for me, an empty journal I planned to fill when I was pregnant, a cute Yankee onesie, some Snoopy things (I am a huge Charlie Brown nut), & basically just things I could not have replaced.

This is such a shock to me&#8230;I wish so badly I was at home & could look through it. My husband took a picture of it. Maybe this is the sign that this is my month???

Anyways&#8230;thought you guys would like that story.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Where have I been all afternoon?? I'm so sorry you guys had a rough night last night and DH's mom didn't wish you happy birthday. I didn't even know it was your birthday either! I'm going to write it down right now! Some moms just aren't as lovable as others, and it's really just not in their nature to think of others besides their own kids, even though now that you two are married, you're supposed to be her kid as well, but you know how it goes...I hope now that it's evening, you guys are cuddled up watching a movie. Guys don't know what to say when we're upset; let alone when we are upset with our MILs. These moms baby their boys to no end. Mine even calls his mom when I'm not around and gets upset with her. But let me get upset with her about something, and it's the end of the world!! He is an only child though and it's been him and his mom against the world so I guess I understand a little, but it doesn't make us feel any better.

beaglemom-That story is so nice about the clothes/items in the attic. Maybe it is a sign! That's great that you found that stuff, and I hope you can use it very soon!

I'm in a little bit of a funk today too. I'm just getting super tired of doing all these shots. I hope tomorrow they give me good news and I can stop...it's wearing on me. I did schedule a long day at work on Thursday, so I hope my retrieval is Friday now. I can take Monday off if that's the case. That also means trigger on Wednesday, and I'm ok with that. Two more nights of shots. *sigh*

I'm going to watch my movie, Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs and just chill out for the rest of the evening-I think.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I love that movie! Usually me & my husband are on the same side when it comes to our crazy family. :wacko:

I got home & made myself do some things before taking my usual hole on the couch. Now my lower back is killing me. I am not sure what it is...no heavy lifting. I am also feeling bloated again. But it may be because I actually made an effort this morning & made me a fruit plate for work & a sandwich...so it was way too much food & now I feel stuffed...and dinner is on the way!!! Ahh! At least almost everything going in my body today was good for me.


----------



## beaglemom

So I have only been at work for 30 minutes & I am already ready to quit. I had a mini meltdown yesterday & today I come in to emails that are pissing me off...more so than they really should. I think I am majorly stressed & the progesterone is causing me to be hormonal. Anyways...I am just ready for my vacation at the end of the month.

All this has really made me start to think...I will have to talk to my husband, but I am considering postponing IVF until January. I only have enough vacation days left this year for a cycle of IVF...then no more vacation. So I am considering using my vacation in December like I usually do. Then I can have a few months of not stressing about TTC & also not completely wearing myself out for the rest of the year with no more vacation to take. It's not like IVF is really a vacation. I don't know. I just need to talk to him about it.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Yeah, talk to your hubs and see what he says. IVF is really a trying time, so you may want to take more days than necessary especially if you're the type to get really stressed out. There is just so much going on. Speaking of hormonal, I couldn't even finish the movie last night. Hubs usually gets home at 8, and so I plan to do stuff on my own until then. Well, he went in to work early yesterday and surprisingly, he was home early. He came home when I was about halfway through the movie. Then he started talking to me and it was just irritating. I stopped the movie, and then went upstairs to just read by myself. Then he helped me with my shot and we ordered pizza. My ex boyfriend's sister passed away too, after being in a coma for six months, so that was pretty upsetting as well. It was just a long day yesterday.

Today's update is I went back to the doctors today and I have follies ranging from 16-17mm and a few smaller ones. I have to go back tomorrow because I need to have at least three at 18mm. I should have that by tomorrow, so I will take my shot on Wednesday evening which will push the eggs out of the follicles, and they will retrieve them on Friday (I'm guessing). Then they fertilize them and put two back in after five days. I hope I get a lot of eggs. I'm hoping for a minimum of 8. That will give me a good chance to freeze a few for next time if it doesn't work the first time, or I want more kids in the future. I'm getting SO close I can hardly stand it! 

Don't quit your job! It'll be ok...and deal with the emails one at a time and check them off the list. I'm back to the grind knowing I'll be out Friday and maybe Monday (yeah!).


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies.

Sorry I've been away - it was a very busy weekend and then work is kind of busy for me right now too. I'll explain later.

It seems like everyone is having a bit of rough patch right now - TTC on it's own is a very emotional process. Add in hormones and other outside factors we can't really control (family, work, etc.) an it's a recipe for a stressful situation.

Terri - Woohoo for egg retrieval on Friday! I hope your follies continue to make their stong comeback and that you get lots of good ones. I'm sorry to hear about your ex's sister. That is sad. :hugs: My husband does the same things sometimes - I'll be trying to read a book and he'll keep talking to me and asking me questions. Seriously? Normally he is pretty quiet or is busy doing something in the garage but it seems like as soon as I sit down to read he turns into Chatty Cathy. :dohh:

Beagle - Work e-mails are the worst. Sometimes I just wish I could reply back with what I'm really thinking! Somehow I don't think that would work out too well. Did you get to go through the box of kiddo stuff your husband found when you got home? That's pretty cool that it turned up after you thought you had gotten rid of it. I also think that if this last IUI doesn't work that taking a break might be a good idea. I think it would be more stressful if you ending up needing more days and don't have them to take. Even though it seems like a long time until January, it really isn't. Maybe it will go by pretty quick if you are doing natural cycles and not stressed about TTC. At least that is how the cycles seem to go when we aren't actually trying - they fly by! :winkwink:.

ERose - I hope you are having a better day today. Fights with the DH are never fun. I agree with Terri that there is something to Mama's and their boys. While my mother-in-law is very kind to me, while she was here visiting last summer, my DH and I both came down with a stomach bug. She treated me like I was faking but was bringing DH ice chips and ginger ale like he was on his death bed. Lord help us if we have boys!!! It also sucks when our bodies aren't doing the things we want them too. Did you ever hear back from the nurse?

As for me, I'm halfway through the TWW. Thankfully, it seem to be going by fast. My RE appointment is on Friday and I'm getting excited for that. Here is what I have been so busy with:
 



Attached Files:







canning.jpg
File size: 93.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## terripeachy

My best friend just tried canning last weekend! Your pics look great, but I don't know what that red stuff is in the bowl with the lemons surrounding them? Is it jam? How fun! Your chart is looking great, too.

I'm wearing my Os gear today after a big win last night. Of course, I didn't watch the game because I wasn't feeling good, and the Os played well. Maybe I should stop watching so regularly. hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I don't mean quit like quit my job...I just mean quit for the day & just in general being DONE with it all!

More stress piled on me & annoyances from that jerk at work I hate. Bleh!

Lunch time soon :)


----------



## terripeachy

I totally lied. The nurse called and said I'm to stay on my remaining medicine and go back to the office on Thursday. So, if I trigger Thursday, I'll have a Saturday retrieval. I just told my boss that I'd be out on Friday. Grrr...hee hee. PLUS, on Sunday, I ordered more menopur thinking that I only had one more day to be on it. The prescription was written for 5 vials, and I take 3 vials at a time, so obviously, not enough for two days. Well, I paid a copay of $45 for 5 vials, when before I paid a copay of $45 for 20 or 25 vials! Now I need to order more and I'm going to have to pay ANOTHER copay. I called the nurse and told her that I want to get MORE medicine than I need if I have to keep paying copays for it. Hopefully she'll call me tomorrow morning or later tonight, although I think they may be closed, and tell me how much to order. Wasting money really makes me angry. I feel so broke already and then stupid stuff like that makes it even worse!

So I guess I'll hunker down at work for the rest of the week (blech) and then take a couple days off next week if need be and then a couple days the following week for transfer. Now my schedule is completely thrown off, and I don't like that at all. I like plans and schedules. *sigh*


----------



## moni77

I'm back!!!

Wow - so much has happened while I was away. I had thought I could keep up on the road but didn't...

Welcome Booger and JCM.

Beagle - Yay for great numbers - FXed this is it and you don't need to make a decision about waiting until January. 

Erin - Happy belated bday! Hopefully the P test will be positive and you can get started.

Terri - almost there!!! When did you start the injections again? 

AFM - I had my scan this AM - I start the microlupron tonight (5units twice a day) and add in the Gonal F (300 mg in AM) and the Menopur (2 powders in PM). I go back for a scan on Friday to see how we are doing. I am hoping for a retrieval next Friday - with my luck it will be Sat - the one day that will be difficult to do) oh well - we'll see how things are at on Friday.

So I am to avoid high impact aerobic activity while on the meds - so no jogging for me for 2 weeks - AND I gained another 5 pounds while on vacation - the weight gain plus the anticipated bloat from the meds - not sure what I will be wearing by the end of next week...

Lots to catch up on at work this week - so will be off and on...but I will definitely catch up this weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome back Moni!! I hope your trip was great. Things sound really good for you!

I started taking injections on July 27, my moms birthday! So it will be almost two weeks of stimming and it does get tiring after a while but hopefully well worth it. I didn't mind taking the Gonal F at all. The Menopur had some resistance when you push the plunger in, and if you go too fast it will sting, so just take it easy. Oh, and I didn't have any bloating with the meds so you should be ok. I think the problem is after retrieval.


----------



## beaglemom

Moni, join the skirt/dress club!!! :) I look at it as getting used to it before the pregnant belly. But I love skirts in the summer anyways...I wear longer ones to work.

So real crappy day today...crappy week really. I don't know if it is just hormones or what. I think it is just stress piling up. My banker can be so oblivious. I try to do everything so we are ahead & he takes it as an opportunity to put things on the back burner instead of dealing with it. So today I basically snapped at him. He apologized for causing stress...he doesn't like causing me stress since I am trying o do the mommy thing (or however stupid way he worded it). So I walked out the door to go home & just said see you tomorrow if I don't drink myself to death tonight. Don't worry ladies...I will not be drinking...and I am pretty blunt with him all the time, so I won't be getting fired. He has seen me this way before.

Moni & Terri - exciting your IVF are moving along!!!

Erin - hope your week is turning out better...I hope it is not as stressful as mine.

The good news is I completely unloaded on my husband & feel better. Now he is in total de-stress mode. So anything I want, he is on it! The crazy thing is as soon as I came home & saw him, my whole day disappeared. I only unloaded on him so he would know I needed extra comfort. I love coming home & leaving all that crap behind.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi moni, welcome back, we've missed you! Hope you had a great time! And wow, your IVF is moving right along too! Seems like time has flown by, I'm sooo excited for you and Terri both!! Can't believe it's already almost here! Keep us posted as you can.

Terri, I'm pretty excited that your follies have grown so well. Yay! And although it's inconvenient for you, I'm glad they're giving you an extra day. They'll get even bigger, and the smaller ones could very easily catch up, and they could get eggs outta those too. So while I know it's a pain in the ass on the meds and scheduling, etc, I think in the end it's a good thing! I'm SO excited for you! I'll be thinking of you all week, so keep updating. :)

Beagle, I'm so glad you feel better with DH after you unloaded. Its important that you feel good and relaxed right now. :) Let's see, are you about 5-6 dpo now?

Hi Kelly, Jen, and booger!! How are things with you ladies??

AFM ladies.... I'm so happy.... I got another LH surge, wuhu! It's SO late in my cycle, and I was really starting to stress about how much the IVF might've screwed me up, but most of all, when I was in limbo like that and had no idea when/if I'd O, which in turn meant wondering how far I'd be pushing my FET out too (because I can't start the Lupron until after I O), it was causing me to get a bit depressed. So this surge is a huge relief! I'm sure I'll O this time. And my timeline will probably be pushed out some, but not enough to continue my emotional downward spiral. Ha! Plus, DH and I will continue BDing for good measure, just in case.


----------



## terripeachy

The nurse called me and said that I should refill ALL my medicine. SERIOUSLY?? My follies are only growing at 1mm/day, and they want to see at least 3> 18mm, and a few at 20mm. She told me that as of yesterday I had 16, 15, 14, 12, 12, 11. So I still have some baking to do, and probably won't even trigger until at LEAST the weekend. I just wish I had more info so I would have known to get more medicine initially. A five vial supply is only a day and a half. On Sunday, I would have liked to know that I needed more than 1.5 days, and they knew that. Moni and I may be bump buddies the way this is going! hee hee. Yay!

ERose-Yes! On the LH surge. Finally. I think I'm just as happy as you are to see a jump. Phew! Just when you started to give up, things turned around. Turn that spiral upside down. :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies...I am having a bit of an upset stomach this am...hoping it goes away soon.

On another note...besides that...I had a zen kind of moment this morning. I got up a little earlier, so I wasn't so rushed. I took my time with my hair & actually put on makeup...a rare occassion for me, I am a mascara & quick sweep of powder person if anything...so since I was up early, I decided to wear some jewelry. Well I am wearing a dress with a high collar...so not much space for a necklace & I hate fighting with my necklace when it keeps going under my dress/shirt. So anyways I remembered a long necklace I had...it is just a chain with a very cheap ring on it my grandmother gave me. I put that on & a ring my mom gave me. Something I have not worn in a really long time. As I put it on, a calm just came over me & I almost cried. My grandmother died over 15 years ago. She was a person I wish I had been able to know better. So anyways...wearing it today...hoping it brings good vibes my way.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Aww..such a nice morning for you. Grandmothers are the best. I have some of my grandmother's jewelry, but I don't wear it either. I've just started wearing bracelets and I really like them. I guess you get to a certain age and want to do new things. hee hee. I am usually a same pair of earrings, right hand ring, and wedding/engagement ring girl and that's it. Now I'm exploring other things. It's fun. I have even been changing out my earrings about once or twice a month. hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beaglemom-Aww..such a nice morning for you. Grandmothers are the best. I have some of my grandmother's jewelry, but I don't wear it either. I've just started wearing bracelets and I really like them. I guess you get to a certain age and want to do new things. hee hee. I am usually a same pair of earrings, right hand ring, and wedding/engagement ring girl and that's it. Now I'm exploring other things. It's fun. I have even been changing out my earrings about once or twice a month. hee hee.

I am the same...not flashey at all with jewelry. Even the stuff I wear is small. Mostly necklaces with cute charms. I have 2 holes in my ears. I was wearing earrings all the time, but stopped. I keep the same pair of small cz in the second hole & was switching out the first...now there is nothing in the first. So might look weird to folks, but oh well.


----------



## booger76

Good morning ladies!

Moni - Thanks for the hello! I have read the entire thread so I kind of know your story here. How exciting to be starting your IVF cycle. Although I'm sure it's a bit nerve-wracking too. Good luck! I am afraid that the exercise restrictions might be one of the hardest things about IVF. That is my stress reliever and I can't imagine how cranky I might become between hormones and no running. I guess it's only for 2 weeks and in the end, it will hopefully be so totally worth it.

ERose - I'm so glad that your finally got your LH surge! It's always nerve-wracking when our bodies start doing wacky things. So now that it's late, will that improve your BD timing with the DH? Even though I know you guys are taking a relaxed approach this cycle.....

Terri - I know it must be disappointing to have to wait a bit longer but I guess it's all in the name of big follies! The medication thing would be super annoying though - especially if they should have just told you to order more earlier and it would have saved you some money. :grr: You are getting so close!!!!

Beagle - Sorry you having a crappy week. :nope: It sounds like at least this morning is going a little better. I loved your story about the jewelry. That's sweet. I was getting ready to say that at least the weekend is almost here and then I realized it was only Wednesday - I was thinking it was Thursday. I hate it when that happens. Well, hopefully your week will improve after this morning and you'll have more good days than bad this week. :flower:

Well, I'm sitting at 7DPO with nothing going on. I'm finding that with this cycle, I'm not really caring about the TWW. I guess that's the positive of having a pseudo-plan in place. Back in the office today after spending the last two days out in the woods for work - it's amazing how much better my attitude is when I get to go work outside.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> The nurse called me and said that I should refill ALL my medicine. SERIOUSLY?? My follies are only growing at 1mm/day, and they want to see at least 3> 18mm, and a few at 20mm. She told me that as of yesterday I had 16, 15, 14, 12, 12, 11. So I still have some baking to do, and probably won't even trigger until at LEAST the weekend. I just wish I had more info so I would have known to get more medicine initially. A five vial supply is only a day and a half. On Sunday, I would have liked to know that I needed more than 1.5 days, and they knew that. Moni and I may be bump buddies the way this is going! hee hee. Yay!
> 
> ERose-Yes! On the LH surge. Finally. I think I'm just as happy as you are to see a jump. Phew! Just when you started to give up, things turned around. Turn that spiral upside down. :haha:

Well technically, the post-O jump hasn't happened yet. Just got the pos OPK last night and still pos this morning, so probably Oing today or tonight, and hoping to see the jump tomorrow, or if I don't O until tomorrow, then the jump should happen on Fri. I'm not sure if they'll make me wait a week to start the Lupron or not... not real sure how that works. But I'm fine with that. One week off schedule won't kill me. It just feels good to know my body is doing what it's supposed to be doing!

That does sound like a lot of Menopur... I only did 1 vial a day of the menopur..?? And then the Gonal-F pen each night. Well, geez, I sure am sorry you're having this frustration with ordering more meds and not being told a little more in advance. My nurse ordered all my meds, and she overdid it with everything (I still have meds left over just sitting in the box). At first I was annoyed, because although my insurance pays for it, that just gets me closer and closer to the maximum they pay for fertility. But maybe she did that in case I had needed to do them longer. I guess they really don't know how you're going to respond to the meds until you start injecting away! Anyway, sorry you're dealing with that. This is an emotional roller coaster in every way.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, so glad you had such a sweet, sentimental moment this morning. Those moments are really lovely and rare. Glad you're feeling lots better. :)

booger, so 7dpo, huh? Do you know how long you'll hold out testing? As far as mine and DH's timing for BDing, we would've been good if I'd O'd after the first surge. We had some good momentum going. But we're fine for this surge too. I just got the pos OPK last night, so we made sure to BD then, and we'll BD today and tomorrow for good measure.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin, maybe the late O means a better egg for you this month...I know you were typically Oing early before the meds. Good luck this cycle...even though you are not putting much thought in to it...I hope you are surprised.

I am having a much better day. The ladies on the other side of the branch are doing an appreciation lunch & I am invited...I forgot my lucnh, so awesome timing. I had a freak out moment with my banker...but it was more on the lines of letting off steam & he knew that's what I was doing. I basically said it seems like for 2 weeks emails keep coming blaming me for doing something wrong even though no one told me it was wrong. I said I have no problem being wrong...once you tell me I will no longer be wrong. No one enjoys doing things the wrong way. I said I don't know about most women, but I am not damn porcelain...you can tell me if I need correcting. I want to do my job right.


----------



## booger76

Glad you are having a better day, Beagle! I agree - I would rather be told I'm doing something wrong right away rather than to have it come later. How can you correct the wrong behavior when you don't even know. My boss handles me with kid gloves and it drives me batty. But I think he knows I've been super annoyed with him lately and maybe that's why. I could really use a change of jobs but it's so hard to think about when I have such a good one already. Hooray for the lunch invite - especially when you didn't have one. Speaking of lunch, I'm already hungry and it's only 10:00 here........

I won't test early. I made that mistake my first two cycles and quickly stopped. I just wait for AF. My luteal phase is usually only 11 days so it's not that bad. If she doesn't show on time, then I will know something's up. She has never been tardy so I'm expecting her visit early next week!


----------



## JCM

Hey guys! Took me forever to catch up! So much happening! I was super cranky the last couple of days so I've been hibernating. Kind of forgot what this birth control does to me. 10 days down. Ugh, so many more to go. I actually remember feeling better emotionally on the injections than I do with this stupid little pill. My tummy looks flat again but my hormones are insane. If I'm not mad, I'm crying. Over anything really. I'm having a really tough time staying positive. My boobs are killing me though. Just like when I was taking progesterone last month. Yuck! 

Terri, this is EXACTLY what happened to me last cycle (iui). I felt like I'd go in and they would increase my meds to get my follicles to grow more. At one point I was doing 3 powders a night! Plus antagon to hold off on actual ovulation. What a mess. Hopefully you and Moni get to be on the same schedule! Coming up soon!

Hi Moni! 

Beagle, I feel like you and I run into each other everywhere...haha hoping you don't have to even discuss an ivf schedule after one more week! 
Booger, you're going directly to ivf this next cycle? Remind me, did you do iui already? 

Hey Erin! Happy late birthday! I can totally relate with the MIL situation. I really dislike mine. She still maintains a relationship with my husbands ex wife! Just randomly one day she decided this and dropped us! So, needless to say I don't get birthday wishes either! Lol but so rude how she really hyped up your DHs birthday just to ignore you. Unbelievable. You're right about most people not knowing what to say but this is the future grandmother. Come on!!! So you basically have to wait for a fire sure O and then you can start your meds for transfer? I really wish my insurance would cover some of this stuff. I use freedom fertility and it's so expensive! Although my progesterone I get from a pharmacy here and it's free now since I've met my medication (non fertility) deductible. As well as it should be because that stuff is a nightmare! Almost as annoying as my birth control right now. Come onnnnn August 25th!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Jen, good to see ya! I was wondering where you'd been hiding out, but I totally understand the hibernating every now and then. Sometimes I have to take breaks as well. Sorry the BCP is making you feel so crappy! :( Yep, I have to wait until after O before I start Lupron. The official cycle for my FET won't be until after AF comes, because they want a full cycle behind me before I do it. But since I'm doing the Lupron protocol (the Lupron down-regulates me like the BCP is doing for you), they start the Lupron after having a day21 P test during the cycle before a transfer. Tomorrow is day21, so when I go in for my P test, they'll see that I did not O on time (I'm probably O'ing today or tonight), but I'm not sure if that means they'll have me wait a week to start the Lupron, or if they'll have me go ahead and start it. I dont think the amount of days necessarily matters. They just need the P to be high enough to confirm O, and I highly doubt my P will have gone up very much by tomorrow, ha! So we'll see what they say. And supposedly, I don't have to abstain from BDing even though I'll be starting Lupron. My RE said they've had patients get PG many times when they were on Lupron about to start IVF or FET. And she said it doesn't do any harm since you're not on it for very long by the time you find out you're PG. But I feel weird about it, so I will test early just in case by some crazy miracle we did get PG during this natural cycle.

I know I am either O'ing today, or I will be very, very soon. I'm having those all too familiar ovulation cramps and aches in my lower abdomen. I didn't expect that since I normally only FEEL ovulation during a medicated cycle. Since I didn't take anything this cycle, I didn't think I'd feel it at all. But definitely feeling it.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin, maybe the late O means a better egg for you this month...I know you were typically Oing early before the meds. Good luck this cycle...even though you are not putting much thought in to it...I hope you are surprised.

I thought of that too, haha! So funny you mentioned it. I said to DH last night, maybe I have a nice plump mature egg about to release since its had so long to mature this time! But no, we aren't putting too much thought into it besides the occasional joking. We're BDing, and we're timing it right, just because I'd hate to not at least TRY, ya know? But we're not thinking too much into it, and not stressing at all. The only reason I was truly stressed before was because I had this fear that I wouldn't O at all and my body would just be thrown off and I didn't know what that would mean for our FET. So, did you enjoy your nice lunch today?


----------



## beaglemom

Yes...I ate it again this afternoon. I skipped my lunch hour because I wasn't hungry because I had eatten already. So by the time I remembered, it was late...so I will just leave early one day.


----------



## beaglemom

So I brought up postponing ivf to my husband. He understands my reasons but I don't think he really likes the idea of waiting so long. So we didn't get too involved in it. He basically just said the conversation was pointless because I am going to be pregnant this month. 

I am feeling these weird things. Like a low dull feeling almost like very mild af cramps. Also a constant bloating full feeling. I didn't like being on my stomach last night which is how I always sleep. I have also been waking up early morning having to pee so bad it feels like I had been holding it for hours. And breast sensitive. 

One long week to go before testing.


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Hey guys! Took me forever to catch up! So much happening! I was super cranky the last couple of days so I've been hibernating. Kind of forgot what this birth control does to me. 10 days down. Ugh, so many more to go. I actually remember feeling better emotionally on the injections than I do with this stupid little pill. My tummy looks flat again but my hormones are insane. If I'm not mad, I'm crying. Over anything really. I'm having a really tough time staying positive. My boobs are killing me though. Just like when I was taking progesterone last month. Yuck!
> 
> Terri, this is EXACTLY what happened to me last cycle (iui). I felt like I'd go in and they would increase my meds to get my follicles to grow more. At one point I was doing 3 powders a night! Plus antagon to hold off on actual ovulation. What a mess. Hopefully you and Moni get to be on the same schedule! Coming up soon!
> 
> Hi Moni!
> 
> Beagle, I feel like you and I run into each other everywhere...haha hoping you don't have to even discuss an ivf schedule after one more week!
> Booger, you're going directly to ivf this next cycle? Remind me, did you do iui already?
> 
> Hey Erin! Happy late birthday! I can totally relate with the MIL situation. I really dislike mine. She still maintains a relationship with my husbands ex wife! Just randomly one day she decided this and dropped us! So, needless to say I don't get birthday wishes either! Lol but so rude how she really hyped up your DHs birthday just to ignore you. Unbelievable. You're right about most people not knowing what to say but this is the future grandmother. Come on!!! So you basically have to wait for a fire sure O and then you can start your meds for transfer? I really wish my insurance would cover some of this stuff. I use freedom fertility and it's so expensive! Although my progesterone I get from a pharmacy here and it's free now since I've met my medication (non fertility) deductible. As well as it should be because that stuff is a nightmare! Almost as annoying as my birth control right now. Come onnnnn August 25th!

Jen, I think we are both on the only 3 threads I look at right now. I think we both also just copy & paste...it's kind of funny. So we each get to read each other's update 3 times...lol! :D


----------



## ERosePW

Thats how Moni and I are. We're on three threads together (although I've been bad about keeping up on the other two), so we sometimes read each other's posts over and over. Although I haven't been as good about updating on the other two. 

Hope everyone is well. FF gave me dotted CHs for three days ago, LOL. I know that was a good temp jump, but 97.9 is still a typical pre-O temp for me. My temps did go unusually low this cycle though, so I'm sure FF just saw that as a big enough jump. I have a feeling though, that it will move my CHs in a couple days when I've entered a couple more temps. It doesn't even make sense that it would think I O'd the day before my pos OPK! HA! So I'm sure it will move that date. Either way, I'm pretty sure I O'd last night. I had TONS of O symptoms throughout the day yesterday, and today my temp is where my post-O temps normally start out. I may have even O'd in the middle of the night, because I still had a sorta crampy feeling on the left side when I went to bed last night.


----------



## booger76

Ok ladies, I'm sorry but I have to do a little ranting, pity-party for a minute if that's okay.......skip this post if you aren't in the mood.

Ugh. I am almost certain that AF is just around the corner. I wouldn't be surprised if she showed up later this afternoon or tomorrow based on how I am feeling. I have a lot of the same symptoms Beagle described - crampy, bloated, along with tender, swollen breasts. I'm also ragey (watch out poor co-workers) which is my surefire symptom that AF is imminent. If she shows tomorrow, that gives me an 8-day luteal phase this cycle. That would be my shortest yet! :nope: Just another sign that my ovaries are shriveling up and dying. Sigh. I am going at lunch to get a big, fat cookie - I don't care. I have been craving one for days and it's time!

Rant over. Sorry! :blush:

Beagle - Hopefully, you won't have to have that conversation in detail with your husband. :winkwink: Sorry for the next week of waiting. It surely is no fun. Anything you can do to keep your mind distracted? Any fun weekend plans?

ERose - I would reckon your crosshairs are likely to move too as your temp took a nice jump today. Wonder how your blood test for P will turn out today?

Terri - I saw on another thread that you are going to trigger tonight!! How exciting. You are so close. I'm on pins and needles for you so I can't even imagine how you are feeling.

JCM - I am not sure if I'm going to straight to IVF but that is the most likely scenario. My first RE appointment is tomorrow. I've already done a few tests with my OB/GYN - CD3 blood testing, AFC, an ultrasound, and a HSG. Based on what she saw from those tests, she recommended I go straight to IVF. My right tube is blocked and my AFC and bloodwork weren't the greatest and she threw around the "diminished ovarian reserve" term. She didn't think messing around with IUIs would do a lot for me based on those factors. So, I guess I'll find out tomorrow what the RE says.

We head out this evening for the RE appointment. It's not until tomorrow morning but seeing as it's 4 hour drive over there we have to make it an overnighter. That's okay - maybe we can find a nice place to have dinner. We'll come back tomorrow. 

Can I ask you guys a question? Are any of you keeping this private? If you are, how are you doing so? We want to keep all of this as secret as possible. I haven't told anyone other than my sister. I really don't want to tell anyone at work if I don't have to. The thought of telling my boss horrifies me. I don't want anyone being judgey or feeling sorry for us. Luckily, my work schedule is very flexible but I would think if we do end up going IVF, people are going to notice I'm gone a couple days at a time. Just need help coming up with excuses for why I might be gone......luckily, if we do end up at IVF, I can do almost all of my monitoring (bloodwork and ultrasounds) locally so we would only be traveling for egg retrieval and transfer. 

Anyway - sorry the long post. Just don't really have anyone else to vent to at this point.


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry your RE is so far away...but good that you can do most things locally. One of my friends knows, my banker who used to be my manager because I was taking so much time off. My RE is an hour & a half away. Then I got a new manager so I told her. Other than that, top secret on our end. I don't want people expecting news all the time...or asking for updates. Which reminds me...

My manager was here...she is a woman...She complemented my dress & I told her I had gained weight so I had to wear dresses & skirts. Then she asked if there was a good reason for the weight gain (implying pregnancy). I said no just gaining weight. In my head I was like you knew a couple of weeks ago I had to do another IUI...how quickly do you think I would get pregnant & start gaining weight! Those are the types of reasons I don't want people knowing. Every time she talks to me she asks how I am feeling...& I don't think it is a typical how are ya question. I just want to be like approve my time off & other than that, say nothing about it!

I am a pretty private person other than on the threads.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey girls! I had to start work at 4:30am so I didn't get a chance to make my morning rounds. Thanks for spying on me, booger. hee hee. I am on several threads, but I change my responses a little depending on my audience. And sometimes I just write it over and over because I have the time.

So I'm triggering tonight. FINALLY. Yesterday my insurance was giving me a headache, and thankfully they didn't ship my additional meds yesterday otherwise I would've been spending about 135 bucks for meds that I don't need. So, their mistake is my benefit because my follies are growing like gangbusters on my right side. The ones on the left are a little slower, but maybe they will catch up once I trigger. Who knows, but 5 or 6 good sized follies makes me feel great. the nurse put a huge circle on my butt for hubs to give me the trigger shot tonight (hcg). But then I realized he's going to the football game, so I will a) Have to stay awake until the exact moment to trigger and then b) do it myself. I'll be ok, I figure, but it'll be scary. The nurse was like 'jam the needle in. not too hard, but definitely do it with force.' Ugh! I'm really just happy that I'm finished with all the other shots. My stomach has taken a small beating.

Retrieval will be Saturday exactly 36 hours after trigger, and THEN transfer is either Tuesday (8/12) or Thursday/Friday (8/14-15). The nurse said that younger girls get bloated because they have more eggs, and once each egg is removed, a little fluid drips out. Older women don't have as much fluid because they have few eggs. I said 'Yay for being old, for once.' She laughed and said that she'll only let me say that because she's older than I am. Now when they tell me I have 20 eggs, I'll freak out. Of course, I would freak out either way. I'm still hoping for 8-10.

booger-If you're going to be out, I would tell your boss, unless you have sick/vacation days that you want to use. My boss doesn't come in until around noon, and I start normally at 7a, and my appointments are all at 7a, so when I show up at 7:30, he's none the wiser. I have worked a few weekends so I have comp time to use, AND I am rarely sick, so I'm using sick/comp/work from home time for next week. I told my OTHER boss that I have a minor procedure next week, so I'll use two sick days, and then maybe a work from home day. I initially told her that it would be this week, but I lied and said 'the doc. had an emergency, and my procedure will be next week.' Half lie, half truth.

As far as who knows, my two besties, my sisters (but they don't care enough to ask questions about it. They will just know when I'm prego), my coworker who is also an "advanced age" mom, and that's it. I'm not a big sharer of life events at work either, so it's not bad sharing with a few. Of course, when I had a cold sore, I was telling everyone not to look at my herpes, and everyone was getting really embarrassed. I had to teach them some biology/science that week, but they said that I should stop saying that. I had to tell though because I had a HUGE bump on my lip. It was the size of a small child. hee hee.

Ok..I'm chatty cathy today. Any other questions, just ask. I'm super excited for Saturday though. Finally, finally!! :wohoo:


----------



## booger76

I'm super excited for you too, Terri!

I won't tell my boss unless I absolutely have to do so. I have tons of sick and annual leave so that isn't an issue, thankfully. I just don't have the greatest relationship with him - I didn't even really tell him about my wedding last summer. Oops. :blush: It's not like we have any issues working together, he just loves people to kiss his ass and I refuse to do that so I think he is a little afraid of me. :haha:

Since you said it was okay......I guess I should ask y'all what kinds of questions to ask tomorrow at my appointment? I have been reading A LOT about IVF so I feel like I'm not completely in the dark about it.

I also feel like I didn't have a ton of options when it came to choosing a clinic. I chose this one based on their success rates and the fact that it was the closest one to us - I did look at others but none of them had as good of success rates and we would almost certainly have to fly, requiring us to take more time off and be away for days at a time instead of night or two (that ties into the whole privacy thing - seems like it's easier to keep private if you aren't having to fly to Denver or Seattle for a week or two). 

Anyway, now that you guys have some experience with this - are their things you can think of that you wish you has asked about sooner? Or didn't know to ask because you hadn't done it yet?

Thanks in advance! Not sure what I would do if I didn't have my online ladies to turn to for help. :kiss:


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I was sooo happy to read that your follies are growing like crazy and it's time to trigger now!! I'm so excited to hear that! I know you were afraid it was going to get pushed to the weekend, weren't you? So this is great news! Wow, ER on Sat, and then transfer either 3 or 5 days later! Can't believe its finally here. :) :) :) So bloating mostly in younger women? Odd, since I'm not really a "younger woman" and my bloating was really bad and I had a tough time because of all the fluid. But I guess 20 will do that, huh? Maybe your recovery from the ER will be easier than mine was too then.

booger, as far as telling people about this... I'm VERY close w/ my family, and they are not nosy or prying people. So my parents and siblings know (plus, they were coming to visit soon after, and I felt they needed to know just in case the procedures got pushed out). My mgr does know, because she and I are very close, and I needed a lighter workload (due to my stressful job and the fact I'd be out so frequently for appts). And 2 of my best friends know. I'm not a super secretive person, but I also don't put my business out there either, because I don't want people to have these expectations and wondering about it month after month. But the people I've chosen to tell are people that don't ask me about it. They respect my privacy and do not ask questions...they know what's going on, but they wait for ME to tell them anything. I chose not to keep it a complete secret because I've found the support system awesome. When I am ready to talk about things or really need to get something out, it feels SO good to talk to someone who loves me. 

But just an FYI... if you don't want to tell your boss, you don't have to. Where I work, because IVF includes a procedure, this is considered one of those personal things that I can be out for, and my HR dept doesn't require me to give my mgr a reason. I would've been allowed to take FMLA if I'd felt the need to, and wouldn't have been required to tell my mgr the reason. The only reason I spoke to my HR dept, was because it was happening during quarter-end, and we aren't supposed to take off work at all during QE. I wanted to see what my options were, JUST in case my mgr couldn't accomodate my schedule during QE. My HR dept told me none of that mattered. I could also have just used vacation (I get 6 wks/yr, so I had plenty). I didn't feel I needed any time off except for the appts and the recovery after ER and ET. So I didn't feel I needed any of those options, and I just ended up telling my mgr and she accommodated my schedule perfectly. But I just wanted to let you know that if you are that uncomfortable telling your mgr about it, just know that you probably don't have to, and you can tell your HR dept about it and see what your options are. Major life-changing (and private/personal) events like this come up, and if you really don't want him to know, trust me when I tell you that your HR dept will back you up on that. Of course, if you have sick time and vaca time, then you're good to go anyway. In my case, I HAD to make sure, because we aren't normally supposed to have ANY time off during QE.


----------



## ERosePW

booger, to answer your question about what to ask at your appt... I think if I were you, I might just ask if THEY agree that you need to move straight to IVF, or if they think you have a good shot trying IUI. Of course, if you aren't interested in IUI and you're ready to get this show on the road, then trust me, I understand that too! And in that case, just let them know you dont want to waste anymore time. With one blocked tube, your chances do go down obviously with IUI because they can't manipulate which ovary you'll O from. But maybe they'll feel they can do something to clear that tube. A second opinion wouldn't hurt, but again, if you're just ready to get on with IVF, then I'm sure they'll be happy with that too! Hehe! 

My RE was really good about giving me tons of information up front, so I don't recall having to ask a lot of questions once we got into the IVF phase. If I think of anything else though, I'll certainly let ya know!


----------



## booger76

Thanks for the information, Erin! That's all very helpful.

I am open to whatever the doctor suggests. But I'm also kind of ready to just get moving with all of this since ideally, we'd love to have at least 2 kids. Some of the reviews I've read online make it sound like the doctor isn't necessarily the most personable person - not mean or rude, but can be quiet or blunt - but hopefully he'll at least be forthcoming with information.

There are some other friends of mine who know we have been TTC but I haven't said anything about the potential for IVF to anyone other than my sister. I am afraid to tell my mother because she is super Catholic (I was raised Catholic but I am not really religious anymore) and I'm not sure how she'll react. I think she might be okay with it but I just don't know. 

As promised, I had my lunch time cookie, a peanut butter sandwich cookie from a little restaurant here in town:happydance::
 



Attached Files:







photo (15).jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beaglemom

That looks awesome!

I have not told my mom because she tends to react harshly. More so out of worry & concern...but I just can't deal with that reaction. So I plan for her to be the very first person I tell when I am pregnant (outside of me & my husband).


----------



## ERosePW

booger, that cookie looks SOO good!

Update from my nurse... She said she could tell my P literally JUST started rising, so she could tell I just O'd within the last 24 hrs or so. So she wants me back in on Mon to test one more time. I guess they like it to be over a certain number before they have you go ahead with the Lupron, and she felt that Mon would have me where they want me. So I'll probably start my Lupron the morning after. Who knows when AF will come since I O'd SO late in my cycle! But once it does, I go in for a baseline and a pregnancy test (to make sure i didn't conceive during the natural cycle), and if all looks quiet in there, I'll begin the Estrogen patches and I'll be on my way.:thumbup:

I'm feeling excited again, and just totally ready to hear good news very, very soon. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Erin that is awesome. I am very curious how an FET cycle goes. How long after the baseline would they do a transfer? Would it be around the time your body would naturally O? CD 14 or so? Very exciting. So a summer baby for you :)

I don't think anyone on here is already a mom...so I know you can't really help with symptoms. But when I walk around, my lower abdomen feels similar to before/after an IUI. It feels like it did when I had all the follies & it felt like they were bouncing around as a walked. It is an odd feeling & I don't recall it before.

I am tired of this wait already! Ugh...I am tempted to ask my husband if we can test early. We are only waiting because it is his birthday on 14 dpo. I am getting so anxious. I just want this to be it so BADLY!


----------



## moni77

Ugh - post just deleted... lets try again!

Terri - Yay!! FXed for lots of eggs on Saturday.

Erin - things are getting close now.

Booger - that's a cookie!!!

I have not really told anyone at work. I have one coworker that I go jogging with that I have discussed everything with because he went through it himself. He and his wife had failed IUIs and IVFs with no explanation - a couple months after they gave up she got pregnant naturally. They are trying for number 2 now. Other than that, work does not know and I am hoping I don't have to tell them until I am 4 months pgers. I have told my immediate family and a few close friends. Otherwise, a lot of people know we were trying (you don't get married after 15 years just for giggles - it was obvious we were getting ready to try) - and we get asked a lot about kids and just say still trying.

I am only 2 days into the injections but I feel I am already running out of room on my stomach - 4 shots a day is filling up quick. So far I think the gonal f pen hurts the most - it is the only one that has made a spot of blood after. I have had a headache since yesterday- otherwise not too bad. Trying to drink a lot of water. I'll touch base after tomorrow scan and let you all know where things stand.

Time to go try to update the other pages...this was the easiest one to catch up on - so you guys will get the most updated news, The other blogs go so fast I still have 30 pages to read from while I was away. So Erin - I am with you on updating this one first!


----------



## terripeachy

Beaglemom-Ha! You got me on symptoms! I was never a really big symptom spotter, so I never felt any different really. One time my back was hurting, and one time I got a pimple (remember that ERose/moni), but other than that, nada, except peer pressure from the other ladies. HA!!HA!!

ERose-So glad you finally O'd for real, and now you can get moving forward again. I know you're happy. Just like I'm super happy. Well, except that the air conditioning went out in my 2012 Prius. WTF? Anyway...it's not super hot here, and I can ride to work tomorrow, so I'm not that worried, but still. It's a new car! But aside from that, I'm happy to get moving again..the nurse called and said I'm going to trigger with the hcg. She said you trigger with Lupron/Leuprolide if your estrogen is > 4000. Mine was 1616 on Tuesday, so they doubt it would go up to 4000. Apparently, it did not. I trigger at 10p, and have my procedure on Saturday at 10a. Yeah!

booger-Hmmm...I would ask about (if they don't explain it), is when they will do assisted hatching (breaking the shell of the embryo prior to transfer), and if you will be getting ICSI (which is like assistance for shy sperm and shy eggs). You may want to ask about frozen transfers if you get OHSS, and if that is going to cost you extra, you may want to ask how much it costs to freeze embryos if that is something you would consider...um..my doctor explained a ton of stuff, but then I already knew a ton from this site, so I wasn't THAT overwhelmed with all the information he presented. I was supposed to take an injections class, and that was like 50 bucks, but I watched YouTube and read the instructions pamphlet so I didn't waste my money on that...We talked about finances the first day, so definitely find out if you can get cheaper meds (generic vs. name brand), if your hubs has to give his sample in the facility on the morning of, or he can do it at the hotel. My guy is quite shy, so that was important to him. I also didn't ask about nutrition, so I might go back and ask what I should and shouldn't eat/take (Advil, for example), etc..The only restrictions they mentioned were drinking/smoking, but I only rarely drink at this point, so it wasn't an issue. If I think of other stuff, I'll come back. That's a lot of stuff! hee hee. Oh, and don't let that doctor rush you. You're paying good money for his/her expertise, so make him tell you everything you want to know.

And finally, your cookie looks amazing. I could only eat the top half in one sitting, but I would be thinking about the other half the rest of the day. Sorry for AF, but tomorrow will be exciting!!


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin that is awesome. I am very curious how an FET cycle goes. How long after the baseline would they do a transfer? Would it be around the time your body would naturally O? CD 14 or so? Very exciting. So a summer baby for you :)
> 
> I don't think anyone on here is already a mom...so I know you can't really help with symptoms. But when I walk around, my lower abdomen feels similar to before/after an IUI. It feels like it did when I had all the follies & it felt like they were bouncing around as a walked. It is an odd feeling & I don't recall it before.
> 
> I am tired of this wait already! Ugh...I am tempted to ask my husband if we can test early. We are only waiting because it is his birthday on 14 dpo. I am getting so anxious. I just want this to be it so BADLY!

I haven't been much of a symptom spotter unless it's something I know is rare for me. So if you know this is different from anything you've felt before, I'd be wondering about it too! Sounds promising!! I don't know how you're gonna hold out testing but you've always been a little stronger than me I think!! I can hardly wait for you to test!!! 

After the baseline, I think they'd do the transfer around the time the uterus would be expecting a 5-day blastocyst. I don't know if u girls knew this, but the embryo stays in the tube for a few days after fertilizing. It only moves into the uterus when it's close to hatching, which is around the 5th day, and then hatches shortly after, or sometimes the 6th day. Once it hatches, it works on implanting. So as long as everything looks quiet in there atmy baseline, they'll have me start the estrogen patches since that's when estrogen starts to slowly build. I start w/ 1 patch, and then after a few days, 2 patches, then 3, then 4. Then I start the P around the time the body would O, so that my lining will be ready 5 days later or so, and will be ready for a 5-day old blast. It should basically mimic the body's natural cycle, and my uterus should be in a place where it would be expecting an egg that got fertilized five days earlier. It's actually quite fascinating to me!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I had a headache too. No Advil...only Tylenol they say. I did take an Advil before I knew the restriction. I liked the Gonal-F shot the best! Are you using the redirect pen? That didn't bother me at all, and I could push the trigger in fast, and felt zero effects. The menopur stung sometimes and there was a lot of resistance pushing the plunger, and the Ganirelix was hard to inject, but once it was in, I didn't have any problem pushing the plunger in. Interesting...

ERose-You are always dropping knowledge everywhere you go! hee hee. I didn't know what that egg was doing. I just thought she was making her way down the entire time. I guess that makes sense though...they put the 5 day blast right in the uterus where it's supposed to go and hope for implantation. Cool cool.


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, i hear ya on the injections! The tummy starts to feel beat up pretty quick. And by the end of all those injections, the vag ultrasounds, the blood draws over and over, I felt pretty beat up myself. I was worn out. But what keeps you motivated is the fact that you're making some babies! :) I'm SO excited for you! Even though I was worn out by the time my ER came, I was still super excited, so you will be too. It will be a great day!

Terri, that makes sense about the estrogen. It sounds to me like you're in a great spot! Mine was 3800 the day of my transfer. I did not know that though....they didn't tell me that until my follow up. She said they can control it really well to some extent, but they can't totally predict what will happen between trigger, retrieval, and transfer. And it wasn't high enough for them to consider canceling the transfer. Although i wonder if they would've cancelled if I'd had less embryos...? Hmm... starts to make me think, ya know? Oh well, nothing I can do about it now. They know what they are doing, and they do a ton of these all the time, and we have six left, so we're in a good spot now. I'm so glad your hormones are at a good level! This is getting SO exciting! I know this is it for you lady!!! I CAN'T WAIT for Sat for you to report back!!


----------



## booger76

Thanks for all the helpful advice. Hopefully, my brain doesnt seize up tomorrow (as it has a tendency to do when I am excited) and I can remember everything.

The cookie was awesome. I ate the whole thing but I am a pig. Hehe.

Moni - glad the shots aren't terrible. Hopefully the spots where you have already taken them heal up fast so you don't run out of room! We get asked a lot if we are going to have kids and most of the time I just say we haven't decided unless it is someone close to us and then I tell them we are trying. People must thing I'm a total weirdo for saying we havent decided if we want kids because we too have been together a long time - they must think we would know by now! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Beagle, it is always tempting to test but I first think about how I will feel if it is negative - that is enough to bring me off the ledge. Somehow, getting AF is easier for me but everyone is different. So you guys do what will bring you the most peace of mind. It really is a personal thing if you ask me and patience truly is a virtue!

Good luck with that shot tonight, Terri!

ERose, Im so glad the P test confirmed your O and that you now know whats going to happen with taking your meds again. Exciting times all around this place! I agree that all of this is very fascinating. Thank God for science is all I can say.

Getting ready to head out - I'll let you lovely ladies know how things go tomorrow. Have a fabulous Friday. :)


----------



## ERosePW

booger76 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice. Hopefully, my brain doesnt seize up tomorrow (as it has a tendency to do when I am excited) and I can remember everything.
> 
> The cookie was awesome. I ate the whole thing but I am a pig. Hehe.
> 
> Moni - glad the shots aren't terrible. Hopefully the spots where you have already taken them heal up fast so you don't run out of room! We get asked a lot if we are going to have kids and most of the time I just say we haven't decided unless it is someone close to us and then I tell them we are trying. People must thing I'm a total weirdo for saying we havent decided if we want kids because we too have been together a long time - they must think we would know by now! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.
> 
> Beagle, it is always tempting to test but I first think about how I will feel if it is negative - that is enough to bring me off the ledge. Somehow, getting AF is easier for me but everyone is different. So you guys do what will bring you the most peace of mind. It really is a personal thing if you ask me and patience truly is a virtue!
> 
> Good luck with that shot tonight, Terri!
> 
> ERose, Im so glad the P test confirmed your O and that you now know whats going to happen with taking your meds again. Exciting times all around this place! I agree that all of this is very fascinating. Thank God for science is all I can say.
> 
> Getting ready to head out - I'll let you lovely ladies know how things go tomorrow. Have a fabulous Friday. :)

GL tomorrow, I'm really excited for this step for you, yay! I'll be waiting anxiously for an update! I'm curious what they'll say. Take notes if you need to. It is a lot of info, but you'll be surprised at how familiar it will all sound from being on these forums, and you're gonna feel so good when you walk outta there. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah booger-write your questions down and check them off. You don't want to go all that way and then remember later. Your DH will be overwhelmed and won't retain anything! Have fun and can't wait for the report!!


----------



## JCM

Good luck with your appt! I was going to say one question I asked was what a typical ivf cycle looked like. What meds of what days and how long and when the trigger happens etc etc. I like to look at everything on a calendar. I'm way too controlling. Especially when it comes to my schedule. I set timers throughout the day for things. Sometimes even to shower so I'm not in there too long! Lol don't make too much fun of me but we have never ending hot water and I will stay in there forever if I'm allowed to! 
To answer the other question I tell everyone and I don't care. I've got 4 stepkids and I got sick of everyone asking! After my husband had his vasectomy reversal everyone expected me to just pop up pregnant. So basically I tell them to chill the f out and I'm working as hard as I can on it. Plus it's a real nice excuse for my random meltdowns. I had one at the waterpark Sunday. Yikes! 

Erin, so great there's light at the end of the cycle tunnel! I always feel good when there's a plan in place. Even if it may sway a day or two here and there...it's something to look forward to! 

Terri! Good luck with the trigger! It will be a nice to not do any shots tomorrow won't it!? So so excited for you! 

Moni, my last cycle I was doing 4 shots a day too. I take heparin shots to reduce inflammation and help blood flow 2x per day. So I was definitely running out of room when I started adding fertility meds. Then I had awful immediate bruising (due to heparin of course) so I didn't want to stick those and bleed more! I found that if I iced my tummy before, I was able to do all 4 shots in the same area and then just worked my way around! Gosh, I sound like a lunatic! 

Beagle, sometimes I'll read stuff to my DH like updates and he's like what about beagle? She didn't update. I'm like yeah she did but I already read it on another thread. Pretty serious about your updates I guess! Lol

Afm, I had my acupuncture/meditation today and loved it again. I really like the guy and he's really good looking so that helps! Haha kind of looks like Ryan Gosling. A little thinner though. So I have decided to attempt a less hard core version of paleo diet. I'm really bad about eating processed food so healthy eating here I come! Healthier I should say. My girlfriend that recommended I see this guy did it and she said she felt great, stayed busy learning to cook better foods and ended up pregnant! Let's hope that's me! I'm going to LA for girls weekend so I'll eat bad and drink lots and be ready for cave woman eating on Monday! 

On that note, I haven't stopped thinking about that cookie...


----------



## beaglemom

Jen that's funny your husband keeps up with us. My husband knows a couple of girls but only when I tell stories. He isn't reading the thread. Glad go have someone else out there rooting for me. 

So my husband said no on testing early. I think I am a horrible symptom spotter. My breasts feel heavy and a slight dull ache. And the feeling similar to O in my pelvic area. The 2nd week is always a psych out week for me. And no matter what I try I never seem to be able to stay distracted.


----------



## moni77

Scan today - 2 follies on the right and 6-7 on the left.  Next scan on Monday.


----------



## beaglemom

I can't believe everything is moving so fast. It doesn't seem so long ago everyone was waiting to start their IVF cycle...now you guys are so close to the waiting part.


----------



## moni77

Ugh - feeling really nauseous right now. Did any of you feel that way? I prob should be eating before the injections...


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Those follie counts are awesome! I never felt nauseous, but I did mine between 7-9 at night, and had already eaten.


----------



## moni77

I take the gonal in the mornings and the menopur at night. Plus the lipron both times. Ugh, at least another week of this! I'm going to try eating tomorrow morning and see if that helps.


----------



## 1timemomma

Hi!

I wanted to see if I could join. Over a year ago I started using this website when we were trying to get pregnant, I would come on here and talk about my "symptoms". haha. Oh geez, it feels good to be out of that stage of hoping and wishing every single month when you knew something had to be wrong.

A year and half later here I am... Last night was our first night of stims. Gonal F and Menopur for now. That menopur stung, ouch!! My tummy is already tender and bit bloated I'm a little worried for the coming week!


----------



## moni77

welcome 1time - it looks like we are close to the same schedule...


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...just curious why you are on gonal f vs any other type of med? I was taking follistim during my IUIs. Gonal f was an option, but my dr prescribed the follistim & gonal f only if my insurance would not cover the follistim. Just curious. If I have to go through this, I think I would want to stay on follistim unless there is a reason I have to do gonal f. I have not heard anything bad about gonal, just firgured I am used to the follistim, so why change?

So are you on that just becaus that is what the dr said or did you have a choice or did they prefer gonal f?


----------



## 1timemomma

moni77 said:


> welcome 1time - it looks like we are close to the same schedule...

We started trying for baby in Nov of 2012 too! When is your estimated retrieval?


----------



## moni77

don't know the estimated retrieval yet - I am hoping for next Friday - but knowing my luck it will be sat - the most difficult day to change around some plans.

I am just doing the meds that they ordered - both the gonal F and the menopur do the same thing as far as I know but I am still doing both.


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, I'm sorry, you're having these side effects... I dont recall really have any side effects, except occasionally being a little more emotional a day or two (which could've just been the process in general). I mean, my tummy started to show bruises near the end. But I dont recall headaches or nausea that I can remember. :(

Welcome 1time! Glad to have you join us! GL with your stimming, and keep us updated on everything! I've been TTC since about a month after you started, and had one CP after about one year of trying. Now, here I am!

beagle, my RE didn't say anything about follistim vs gonal, so not real sure why they choose that one. That's just the one they called in for me on their own. I know they wouldn't have done it for insurance purposes since my insurance hasn't turned down any meds at all, so I don't have a clue. They didn't mention follistim to me at all. Not sure about the other ladies.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks...just curious. I am not sure why my dr did follistim. I think it is just a preferance. I seem to remember in my med class they said the follistim was easier than the gonal especially if you needed more than 1 vile at a time. I only had to do that once. But I guess the follistim keeps track of how much you injected, then you switch out the vile & the pen is still set to inject what is left. Also the follistim comes with quite a bit more than the bottle actually says which is nice if your meds are cutting close. Maybe my dr had said some insurances prefer gonal over follistim.

If I have to do IVF, & there isn't a difference, I will probably try to keep doing follisitm. I know my body reacted well to it & I still have some left...maybe half a vile.


----------



## terripeachy

I think follistim and Gonal F are the same thing. Maybe one is generic and maybe one is a name brand. They are both FSH. I used a rediject pen, so I didn't have to mix anything, but I had to mix the menopur and last night, I mixed my hcg, and neither were a big deal.

1time-Welcome. So do you have one baby already? You didn't really say, and I'm just nosy. hee hee. I don't know if this helps, but after you take your shot, massage the area lightly for about 15 seconds with the gauze. My stomach really didn't start hurting until the end of stims, but I made sure to massage it every time.


----------



## beaglemom

I know I am not doing nearly as many injections as you ladies, but the ice was the key for me.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Thanks...just curious. I am not sure why my dr did follistim. I think it is just a preferance. I seem to remember in my med class they said the follistim was easier than the gonal especially if you needed more than 1 vile at a time. I only had to do that once. But I guess the follistim keeps track of how much you injected, then you switch out the vile & the pen is still set to inject what is left. Also the follistim comes with quite a bit more than the bottle actually says which is nice if your meds are cutting close. Maybe my dr had said some insurances prefer gonal over follistim.
> 
> If I have to do IVF, & there isn't a difference, I will probably try to keep doing follisitm. I know my body reacted well to it & I still have some left...maybe half a vile.

Same with terri, my gonal didn't use a vial. It was a Redi-ject pen that was probably the most simple injection I've done out of all of them. It was a fat pen that came prefilled, and I just turned the knob to the required dose, injected, put the cap back on, and did the same thing the next day. With each use, I saw the amount of med in the pen go down until it was empty, and then took another pen out of the box. It was super easy.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks...just curious. I am not sure why my dr did follistim. I think it is just a preferance. I seem to remember in my med class they said the follistim was easier than the gonal especially if you needed more than 1 vile at a time. I only had to do that once. But I guess the follistim keeps track of how much you injected, then you switch out the vile & the pen is still set to inject what is left. Also the follistim comes with quite a bit more than the bottle actually says which is nice if your meds are cutting close. Maybe my dr had said some insurances prefer gonal over follistim.
> 
> If I have to do IVF, & there isn't a difference, I will probably try to keep doing follisitm. I know my body reacted well to it & I still have some left...maybe half a vile.
> 
> Same with terri, my gonal didn't use a vial. It was a Redi-ject pen that was probably the most simple injection I've done out of all of them. It was a fat pen that came prefilled, and I just turned the knob to the required dose, injected, put the cap back on, and did the same thing the next day. With each use, I saw the amount of med in the pen go down until it was empty, and then took another pen out of the box. It was super easy.Click to expand...

So you have a pen for each 450 dose? If so, that is the difference. When I say vile, I am talking about the meds in the pen. So basically I can open my pen & put in a new 450 dose. Maybe cartridge is the right word. But I watched the gonal video & don't see any other difference. Oh well...no big deal...I guess basically it is a dr preference.


----------



## terripeachy

I only took 225 at a time, but yes, you dial it and inject it. To me, a vial is either liquid or powder and you mix them. It's a small bottle. Hee hee.


----------



## booger76

Hi Ladies!

Howdy, 1timemomma! I'm pretty new here myself but everyone has been amazing so far! 

So, I'm kind of tired right now and I'll do a thorough update later but I thought I would pop in and let you lovelies know that everything went great today - better than expected. We made some pretty big decisions and are moving along into IVF but I'm excited!!! I think I should start stimming around Sept. 14 or so.....

Anyway - Terri!!! Your big retrieval day tomorrow. I hope all goes well for you and you aren't too uncomfortable afterwards. I'll be thinking about you.

Hope everyone is enjoying your Friday night - I'll do a proper catch up tomorrow.

Oh and AF still hasn't shown but the Dr. did say during my ultrasound that it looked like I was pre-menstrual. My body certainly agrees with that!


----------



## terripeachy

Success!! 14 eggs. I'm really pleased with that number. Taking it easy for a while-will report back later.


----------



## beaglemom

Great news Terri! Take it easy.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Success!! 14 eggs. I'm really pleased with that number. Taking it easy for a while-will report back later.

YES!! That's a great number, Terri!! So excited to hear! Rest up and report more later!


----------



## booger76

Wahoo! 14 eggs is spectacular!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm ready to report!
All was pretty simple today. The anesthesiologist came in and was planning on putting the needle on the top of my left hand. After tapping on my hand and squeezing it, she said 'Here comes a sharp pinch.' Well, she couldn't get the needle and the vein to meet, so she pulled it out and said 'I missed it.' Then she said 'let me try again.' She put the needle back in and a sharp shooting sensation ran down my middle finger (it was like when your leg falls asleep but way more severe, or she hit a nerve or something), and I yelled 'My finger is numb!!! My finger is numb!!' and she quickly took the needle out. She said 'I have never experienced that before. Usually, people will have pain on the underside (like where you put perfume). Then she asked if I was right or left handed, and then I said 'Can you just put it in my elbow crook.' She did, and that seemed to be ok, but my hand HURT SO BADLY. It was hurting the remaining time I was waiting to go in for retrieval. Oh, and then my neighbor was screaming too when the lady put her needle in. hee hee. That doctor was TERRIBLE. I really hope I never have to go back to her again. I'll request someone else.

Retrieval was easy..they docs/nurses were just staring at me until I conked out, and next thing you know, my original nurse was like 'Great job, Terri. You had 14 eggs. That's the highest number so far today. Great job!' I said thanks, and ate some peanut butter crackers and drank water. Time seemed to fly by. After resting for about 20 more minutes, we left, and now I'm just parked on the couch watching tv. I am starting to feel a little bloated, but it's not terrible. I can walk upright at least. I'm going to skip church tomorrow, and I'll probably go in to work on Monday just in case I'm out on Tuesday for transfer. Tuesday will be 3 days, and Thursday will be 5, obviously, so I'm hoping for a 5 day, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## moni77

Wow Terri that's great! Didn't you have 10 follies at thelast count? Sorry about your hand. Hope it is feeling better. Rest up!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Moni. Yup, I had ten or maybe 11 on Thursday and then I triggered Thursday night. I'm guessing some of the smaller ones caught up. They are calling me this afternoon to let me know how many fertilized. My hand feels fine today and my bloat isn't bad. I'm just going to take advantage of sitting around. Hee hee. I have a few movies to watch. :)


----------



## terripeachy

They said that they would call between noon and 3pm, but they just called! Good thing I didn't go to church this morning because I'm glad i talked to the woman personally.

Out of the 14 retrieved, 9 were mature (so that's basically the 10 that they saw on Thursday, I suppose), and out of those 6 fertilized. So, while it's not the best number, I'll take 6. I just hope they make it to the 5 day stage. I'm getting a little nervous, but it's all out of my hands now. fxfxfx.


----------



## moni77

6 is still a good number!! How many are you putting back again?


----------



## terripeachy

I just got a call from the nurse. I had 6 yesterday and I still have 6. They are 2-5 cells (whatever that means), and I will be doing a CD3 transfer, which is tomorrow. I'm FREAKING OUT!!! I'm not sure if this is a good or bad thing. I think bad because they aren't giving them the chance to grow to 5, but maybe it's ok because they look like strong growers at 3. I guess I better get on the positive train, and fast!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I just got a call from the nurse. I had 6 yesterday and I still have 6. They are 2-5 cells (whatever that means), and I will be doing a CD3 transfer, which is tomorrow. I'm FREAKING OUT!!! I'm not sure if this is a good or bad thing. I think bad because they aren't giving them the chance to grow to 5, but maybe it's ok because they look like strong growers at 3. I guess I better get on the positive train, and fast!

Terri - I think you just let the dr do their thing. You are transferring 2 right? I am glad you still have 6...that is great news. I am excited for you about tomorrow. How long after the transfer will they do a blood test?


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

How is everyone doing? I hope you all had a great weekend.

Terri - How are you feeling? Were you super wiped out or uncomfortable after the retrieval? I hope your little embryos are growing away. When do you get your next report on them?

Moni - I hope you are feeling better and that your shots have become less painful. How is your monitoring going? Is it looking like a Friday retrieval still? 

ERose - You go back today to get your P tested again, correct? How long after you start your medication until the transfer? I'm curious about the specifics for a FET - you'll see why in my update.....

JCM - I hope you had a fun time in LA. Good luck with the paleo thing. I used to do CrossFit and they are huge into it. I could never do it. I mean, I guess I could but I'm too weak when it comes to carbs. I love my pasta and bread too much. :blush: I know several people who have done it very successfully though so I hope your transition into isn't too difficult. I hear it's pretty miserable until around 2 weeks into it and then your body sort of readjusts to the changes. Curious to see how it goes for you!

Beagle - You're getting so close to your test date!!! I hope you were able to stay distracted over the weekend and didn't think about it too much. How are you feeling?

1timemomma - How are you doing? :flower:

Sorry it has taken so long for me to update. The weekends always seem to get so busy! 

Well, Friday was the big day. I had read some reviews online that the doctor we were seeing wasn't very personable but we didn't find that to be the case at all. He explained everything to us in pretty good detail and seems to be very well up on things. He had actually just come back from an national RE/IVF conference and was telling us about a few things he learned while there. That made me feel really good about our choice - knowing that he is keeping up on the latest and greatest technologies. 

Anyway, we talked about the results from the tests I have already had done. The lab here didn't send the actual films from my HSG, just the Dr's report so he isn't convinced that my right tube is blocked. He is requesting the films so he can see for himself. He said that lots of times the tubes spasm during the procedure and that will keep the dye from going into the tube. He also told us that if we didn't want to jump straight to IVF we could try medicated cycles, IUIs etc. He wanted us to know that was an option. DH and I talked about it briefly but decided to just move ahead - we've already been at this a year with no luck and since we'd ideally love to have at least 2 children, we don't want to waste anymore time. I appreciated that he let us know that we could do the other options if we wanted to though. He did reiterate that doing those options don't necessarily increase our odds all that much though - especially at my age (makes me sound old! :nope:)

He did a pelvic ultrasound and things looked a lot better this time than when my OB/GYN did it. I had 8-9 follies on each side, which was pretty exciting. She only saw 5-6 last time. He tried to measure my cervix with a catheter but it didn't work so I will have to do a mock embryo transfer so he can practice with my difficult cervix. He ordered some more blood tests cause he wants them run in his lab. I have to go to my lab here on CD3 and then they give me the vial of blood which I then have to freeze and ship back to them on dry ice - yikes! :help: So much pressure. Poor DH had to do another SA. Oh well, I still don't feel too sorry for him. He also was in the room when they were doing the pelvic exam with the fun little dildo camera - I thought he was going to pass out with embarrassment. I feel it's good for him to see what we ladies have to go through though. 

We then met with the nurse coordinator who went through the whole process with us. She was also great. I know this is getting long so I'll sum up what our plan is - we are moving into IVF and I should start stimming in mid-September with a retrieval towards the end of the month. We talked at length with the doctor about doing a single embryo transfer (SET) since I really don't want twins. Based on the fact that we would prefer to do the SET, we are doing preimplantation genetic screening/diagnois (PGD). Doing the PGD will tell us which embryos are normal (have the correct number of chromosomes) and those are the ones that have the best chance of actually implanting. He said his clinic has close to a 70% success rate with women in my age category with embryos that have been through PGD. It's definitely more expensive but will hopefully give us a little more peace of mind. 

Since we'll be doing the PGD, I won't have a fresh transfer. They take a biopsy from the trophectoderm (the part of the embryo that becomes the placenta) on any expanded blastocysts on Day 5, freeze them and then wait for the test results to come back. We'll be looking at a transfer in December. We could do November but if the transfer is successful, then the due date would be August and that is busiest time for wildfires out here (and since DH is a wildland firefighter, it's not ideal). 

December seems so far away but it's actually nice to have a detailed plan in place. I feel for the first time in a year, I have a little breathing room. The doctor also feels that based on yesterday's exam, we can hopefully get lots of eggs. Lots of eggs gives us a better chance at a higher number of embryos, obviously and that hopefully gives us a better chance at more to freeze. 

Sorry for the book!!! I'm just excited, I guess. :happydance:


----------



## booger76

terripeachy said:


> I just got a call from the nurse. I had 6 yesterday and I still have 6. They are 2-5 cells (whatever that means), and I will be doing a CD3 transfer, which is tomorrow. I'm FREAKING OUT!!! I'm not sure if this is a good or bad thing. I think bad because they aren't giving them the chance to grow to 5, but maybe it's ok because they look like strong growers at 3. I guess I better get on the positive train, and fast!

I agree with Beagle - the Dr's know what they are doing and should be doing what they think is the best thing. Is there anyway you can get more information out of them? Some better answers as to what 2-5 cells mean and why they have decided to do the 3-day transfer? 

:hugs: to you!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - that is very exciting. I am glad you talked about PGD. That is also an option we were given. It is more expensive. I don't think I realized that meant no fresh transfer. But they could have said that & I didn't listen. I also am not psyched about twins. I would be happy, but the added stress would be a lot. So I have thought a lot about shelling out the extra money on the front end vs the cost of twins. But I am still undecided. Putting in 2 does not mean twins nor does it mean even 1 baby. PGD does not also mean a successful pregnancy, just higher odds.

Your appt sounded very promising & productive.

I am feeling okay...not sure I mentioned this before...I think I forgot to update this thread. I will copy it here...if this is a repeat...sorry :)

I woke up yesterday with a horrible pain/ache in my lower back. It continued most of the day & I was pretty uncomfortable. We had a long day, so by the time I got home, I didn't want to move. So I laid down on a super hot heating pad & felt much better. Today I have a dull ache, not so bad & hope it stays like this & doesn't get worse. I cannot think of ANYTHING to cause this. I have not lifted anything heavy...not really drinking a lot of soda or tea...I drink water at work & juice at home. The night before, my dogs did crowd me a bit in bed, so maybe that was it. My husband thinks it is a pregnancy sign. A girl on another thread is begging me to test tomorrow (12 dpo). My husband says no...wait until his birthday on Thurs...says it is a good omen. I think in the year we have been back trying again, this is the first month I have waited until 14 dpo to test.


----------



## booger76

Beagle, you're right that 2 embryos doesn't equal 2 babies - or even 1 baby. I have to keep reminding myself of that. I also have to keep reminding myself that I may not get very many eggs on day of retrieval or that the ones we do get may not develop into Day 5 embryos - there are obviously no guarantees with any of this. That's what makes it a little scary (and harder to swallow the cost). I feel that PGD gives us a better chance at success though. At least with using it we know that the embryos we are transferring are normal. That gives them a better chance right away - I also imagine that it will make it a bit harder to take if it doesn't work. Oh, and I guess if we don't get very many embryos, we can make the choice to do a fresh transfer if we want. We just won't have any information as to whether they are normal or not.....

Hopefully your back ache is a sign of good things to come..... seems weird to say but if you have never had anything like it, you never know. Stay strong!!!


----------



## moni77

Terri - glad all 6 are still there! I don't think there is much difference between a 3 day and a 5day transfer - I would not read too much into it. (Maybe the doc just wants to go on vacation...) The more important factor is that all 6 are still progressing!

Beagle - feel better! Can't wait to see what Thursday has to bring.

Booger - sounds like a great plan! FXed for you!!

AFM - Still have off and on headaches - I have taken quite a bit of Tylenol the past couple of days. Eating in the mornings have definitely been helping. My scan today went well - biggest follie is measuring abut 14 with lots of medium sized (still 6-7 on left and now 3 on the right!) Doc is thinking Saturday retrieval is more likely...next scan is Wednesday... Terri - looks like I might be one week behind you exactly.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I def think that PGD is a good choice for you...especially if you def don't want multiples. I am taking that risk now with IUI which has a higher chance of multiples than IVF. All of this stuff just makes us think about so much...lots of decisions. Then in the end, it still feels like a leap on faith.

I never have this kind of pain without a reason. It is uncomfortable to walk. Even if I had slept wrong on Sat night, it should have passed by now. And if it were a UTI, I can usually tell when I go to the bathroom. I have thought & thought & can not remember picking up anything heavy in the past few days. My husband came to eat lunch so I asked him to bring my heating pad. So I have that now & people will probably think I am a crazy person. I kind of hope my banker doesn't notice because he knows I am TTC & I really don't want him asking if I am pregnant.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, just checking in!

beagle, I'm hoping these aches you're having are a good sign! I'm dying for you to test, so kudos to you for holding out! Can't wait to hear soon. :flower:

Terri, wow!!! I can't believe it's time!!! It seems like just yesterday when you and Moni were still waiting for your IVF cycles to even start, and now here you are having your wee babes put in tomorrow! I'm super, super excited! Don't read into the 3-day thing. I read a lot of different success stories during my TWW, just to stay positive, and SO many different girls were doing different things. There were plenty with 5-day, plenty with 3-day, and there were even some 2-day and 6-day. 

Moni, sorry about your headaches... I hate that you're getting them from these injections. I don't recall having much issue with side effects, except the occasional emotional day (which may not even have been from that), and the belly tenderness and minor bruising after so many days of it. Anyway, I'm super excited for you too, only about a week behind Terri! So much exciting stuff going on in this thread!!

Booger, I'm really happy your appt went well. I knew you'd come outta there feeling really good. It just really does feel good having a plan in place, I know! To answer your questions about FET, I'll start the Lupron tomorrow, but that's not really FET meds. Its just to get things quiet in there to prep me for the FET cycle. Once I start AF, which I'm guessing will be in about 7-10 days, that's when my FET cycle will actually start. Even with FET, your Dr will still want to get things "chilled out" in there, w/ either Lupron or BCP. My Dr has used Lupron for both my fresh cycle and my FET, because I prefer the quicker route, and since Lupron starts in the prior cycle, it gives you a little head start and is only needed for around 10 days. I think BCP starts AFTER you get AF, and you take it for 2-3 weeks (I think). So, in my case, once AF comes (as long as the Lupron made things quiet in there), I'll start the actual FET meds. It's just Estrogen at first, and then adding P about 10-11 days in. According to my worksheet, it looks like the transfer will be about 16 days after I've started those meds.

How's everyone else??


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - only holding out because my husband is making me...lol...


----------



## ERosePW

We talked to my RE when this all first began, about doing the PGD. DH and I thought we would do it for sure (just to pick the ones w/ the right amount of chromosomes for transfer), but my RE didn't think we needed to since we were doing 2 embies. She only does it if couples have something pop up in their own genetic testing, couples w/ multiple failed IVFs, or if the patient is over 35 and chooses to do a SET. So we just moved forward. Now that I've had one failed IVF though, I brought it up again in my follow-up. While the failed fresh cycle could've been because of all the hormones, it also could've been abnormal chromosomes. But she still didn't find PGD necessary. Her logic is that for a woman in her late 30s, on average, about 1 out of 3 embies has the right number of chromosomes. So she felt the odds are in our favor now, since 2 failed, and we'll be doing 2 again in Sept, she predicts at least one will take. But she's leaving it up to us since they are our embies. Since they're already frozen, we would have to thaw them for the samples and then re-freeze them again, and it's tough for a little embie to survive all that freezing/thawing, so we could lose a couple along the way. She could tell I was torn, so she gave me another option, and we did it... They karyotyped DH and I both. It was a blood test that looks to see if you COULD pass on a chromosomal imbalance to an embryo. If it comes back ok, it just means we probably have the average "1 out of 3" embryo statistic. If it comes back pos, then there's a possibility that we "could" have less good embies, and in that case, we will definitely go ahead and have the PGD done on the embies before the next transfer. We don't get those results for another week or so. But my RE said she doesn't expect any of the recent tests I did to come back bad anyway. I'm not sure why she talks and thinks so positively, but I guess she's just going on what she's seen in what age groups. But I prefer this next one WORK, and while I understand what she's saying about the "odds" and all that, I still wanted the extra testing. If all comes back fine, great, at least I get peace of mind!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm feeling much calmer now. It was just a flurry of excitement first thing this morning. I'm going to do my "medium paced" running around this afternoon so I'll be ready to chill out at home for the next week. My boss is on vacation, so I told him I'll be "sick" for the next two days and "working from home" the remaining two days. I have plenty of paperwork, report writing and computer training that I can do from home and that counts as work work.

Moni-Glad you're a week behind me. Perfect! How are you feeling?

booger-Fantastic that your doctor and nurse were so cool. And it's good that you were able to get all that testing and such done while you were there and don't have to make another 4 hour trip on another day. I think your doctor knows what's best, and the FET with the perfect embies sounds like a good idea to me too. I feel like beaglemom in that, if they asked me about testing, I certainly don't remember. We had genetic testing done prior to our IUIs, so I guess we were deemed ok. Each cycle you have different numbers of follies, so your OBGYN may have only seen 5 or 6, or your new doctor may have been doing a more thorough investigation or some could have grown between tests..you never know, but I'm glad you have a large amount of follies. That has to make you feel somewhat good. Oh, I wasn't super wiped out after retrieval. I went to pick up lunch and felt fine, really. I just wanted to rest when I got home. Today at work was the worst I felt. I had a hard time walking around without feeling week, but I hardly moved all weekend. I mostly sat on the couch or went upstairs to get food/drink. I'm so eager for you to get started on all this stuff. I agree with you too, forget IUI and just go straight for the big guns. If you do FETs, it's like an IUI so you'll understand what that's like, so you're not missing anything. :)

Beaglemom-Hope you feel better. Scary that you have such bad lower back pain and your hubs had to bring your heating pad to work! Zoinks! You can wait three more days for testing too. Why not? That was the agreement. And...it's not that far away!

JCM, 1timemom-Hope you guys are doing well. I'm going to call the nurse again now. I can't sit still.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, there's actually 2 types of genetic testing that can be done on embies... they can test for actual genetic disorders, like what Moni will be doing since her genetic test showed she carried a certain gene (Moni, what was the gene again?), but there's a another one that does a little less, and all its doing is testing the embies to make sure they have the right # of chromosomes for implantation. I "think" that might be what booger is doing (or maybe she's going all in, I dont know). But the one I was thinking of gives the RE a 100% chance of knowing they are transferring embies w/ the right # of chromosomes since supposedly for our age, only 1 out of 3 does (crazy, right??). Even under 35 yrs, I think only 50% do. Anyway, DH and I had our genetic testing prior to IUIs also, and they came back fine. But the chromosome test is a little different. Since you and I both had 2 transferred, our REs probably didn't feel the need since we double our chances with two.

I'm so glad your ER was good to go! I didn't feel very good at all on my first day. I was extremely uncomfortable, and even sneezing or laughing hurt. By the middle of the next day, I felt a LOT better though. I'm glad you're feeling so good. I can't even tell you how excited I am for your ET tomorrow!!

EDIT: Terri, are you doing more than two embies?? I think I just assumed two, but now I'm wondering... I haven't kept up on the Oldies thread (once again), so maybe I'll check there.


----------



## ERosePW

Speaking of testing... I just heard from the nurse, and my P has risen appropriately now, so she said to start the Lupron in the morning. She already scheduled my next appt for Aug 21st, so I guess she's assuming I'll have started AF by then. I'll find out then if I can start the Estrogen for the FET.

They also had the results from that blood clotting test, and all is fine in that area, so nothing to do there. Just waiting for results for the karyotyping and immune testing, which might be another week.


----------



## beaglemom

I feel like PGD was explained to me basically they will test the embies to determine the best to transfer...you have better odds...I think it is a chromosonal thing. And at my office, if I chose to do PGD, I can ONLY transfer 1...they will not allow 2.

Back the same. I don't want to leave my chair at work...it feels so good. I don't think I will be doing too much when I get home. 1 hour to go...

I hope the days pass by fast. My husband joked today & said no testing...don't make me check the trash can!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, are you doing more than two embies? I think I just assumed you were doing 2 like I did, but now I realize I don't even know. I'm not caught up on the Oldies thread, so if you've posted anything there, I haven't seen it quite yet. :wacko:

beagle, I hope the days go by fast too!!


----------



## moni77

Terri - glad you are doing better and can have a nice relaxing week at home!

Erin - IF hubby came back positive for the gene (tay sachs disease) then we were going to do the extensive testing - his tests finally came back negative (after 2 inconclusive) plus it turns out that although I am positive for the enzyme, they were unable to locate a common form of the mutation - so it is possible that I was a false positive - which makes more sense since no one in my family has suffered from this disease - and I have a HUGE family. So we have opted against the genetic testing. The chromosomal testing was never discussed with us - not sure if they do it on their own, or if because the plan was always 2 they just didn't mention it. 

No headache today (yet - don't want to jinx it!) But, I did have a crazy amount of CM earlier when I went to the bathroom... REs office just called and the labs are progressing nicely - so I am to continue with the same doses and go back Wednesday. 

Beagle - feel better!! and wait for hubby's bday! 

Erin - FET sounds so much easier - and now you wont be doing the progesterone shots either right? I am definitely scared about those. At the REs office this morning I heard 2 women speaking about them - one was getting numbness in her leg an hour AFTER the shot...they finally switched her to the suppositories.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Right before I went in for retrieval, the doctor came in (a different doctor that I had never seen), and started out with 'do you have any questions?' I was taken aback and I said 'You know what you're doing right?' He said 'yes.' Then he quickly said something about 4 Day 3, 3 Day 5. and then he left. I told hubs that he was SO fast about the day 3, day 5 stuff. So now I'm thinking that they may put 4 in tomorrow. I'll ask again before I go in, but for my age and my "favorable" category (age, 1st time IVF, no other issues), it's common practice. Check the SART.org website for more info. They also say that at my age I'm at low risk for multiples. Whatevs....if I have two, so be it. I don't really want three, but I have a feeling my embies aren't THAT great. hee hee. I'll know in a few weeks.

My beta is on 8/27. I'll be testing on 8/25 though. That's my test day in the other thread so why not? I'd rather know ahead of time. Waiting and getting a depressing call is for the birds. My bestie's birthday party is the 23rd and I won't be drinking.


----------



## ERosePW

terri, that makes sense on the SART website. In fact, I think I even read that when I was doing the research for mine. And btw, I totally agree about testing at home. I have all the faith in the world that this is gonna be it for you and you're gonna have a BFP. But in my situation, I honestly can't imagine having waited around for the blood test and gotten that phone call. I feel like I had mentally prepared myself for it for a few days leading up to it, so I handled it a lot better. I will do the same w/ my FET.

Moni, I really hated the P shots. My ass was so sore, and sometimes my leg would even ache when I got up to walk around after. I ended up switching to the gel three days after transfer! My DH hated giving them too. He's not a needle guy, and while he did a great job and stayed calm for me, he finally admitted he hated every second of it. Honestly though, I doubt they're really as bad as all that (terri didn't have an issue with her IM trigger).... It was probably mostly mental for me. I've always been a total wuss when it comes to needles. I got used to all the subcutaneous injections easily, but for me, intramuscular was too much. I mean, for a day or two, sure. But for two weeks until test date....? Not so much. When I went in for my transfer, I asked my Dr if I could switch to supps or gel. I told her I'd do whatever it took to make this happen, so if she thought the injections were best, then I'd keep doing them. But she really didn't seem like it was a big deal... she walked out and came back with a big bag of Crinone samples! She said to do the shots for three more days, and then I could move on to the Crinone. I was super relieved. But again, I doubt you're as much of a wuss as I am!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, btw Moni, congrats on the turnaround with that Tay Sachs!! I'm so glad to hear that!! I know they had a workaround if it had come back positive, but I'm sure you were still pretty relieved. :thumbup: Btw, your follies seem to be doing really good!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi miss Terri! Not sure if you'll check in before your ET tomorrow, but wanted to wish you GL tomorrow, and letcha know I'll be thinking about you! My heart is telling me very strongly you've got some sticky babes going in there tomorrow! I just know it!!! Let us know how it goes, Lovely. 

Love to love ya'.

-E
:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Of course I'm checking in. HA!!HA!! My appointment isn't until 1pm, so I came in to work to get my computer and turn in some paperwork and such (yesterday I couldn't carry a lot of stuff, so I took what I could home, and figured I'd come back today for the rest of it).

We went to the library and got some movies, a book on nutrition when expecting (hee hee), and then we went grocery shopping where I stocked up on cereal, granola, almond milk, fruits and veggies. We also had frozen pizza for dinner. I don't know if you remember, but I LOVE pizza, so I figured I really need to cut it out of my diet, so I had one last hurrah. Hubs almost didn't eat his second piece. I told him to please eat it or I'd gorge myself and I don't want to be tempted. I'm ready to go! I taped some shows and such over the weekend so I have a lot of TV to watch if I'm not sleeping/reading my book. I'm so ready to be a couch potato.

*Big update girls*-the doctor called me AT WORK (I came in temporarily) and said that everything looks GREAT so they are going to do the transfer on Thursday. Can we say 'emotional rollercoaster?' *sigh* I'm still only working half a day today though. hee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

double post


----------



## ERosePW

Woohoo, Terri!! That means your embies are doing great!! And YES, we can say "emotional roller coaster" all you want, because indeed that's exactly what it is! I hope you're feeling good about everything!:thumbup:


----------



## booger76

Terri - That's awesome!!! Emotional rollercoaster for sure but it's good news. It sounds like you are prepared now for your rest afterwards. I guess you won't have to take as much time off work now either. Are you still going to telework or will you adjust your schedule now? So excited for you though. :happydance:

Moni - That is great news about your husband. :thumbup: I'm sure it's a relief and now you don't have to worry about the genetic testing and the added expense. Glad to see your follies are coming along. How exciting! Fingers crossed that maybe your retrieval will get bumped back to Friday as I think you said Saturday was supposed to be a busy day for you to schedule around. I guess if it has to be Saturday though, so be it if that is what it takes! I'm not even into any of this yet and I'm already scared of the P shots. They sound horrendous. Hopefully, you can go the way of the suppositories too. Which sounds kind of weird to say......

ERose - I'm interested to see how the karyotyping test goes. Hope all is good for you guys. It's good that all of your other tests have come back great. I honestly don't know if we would do the PGD if we (I) weren't so dead set on transferring only one embryo. We don't have any other risk factors that we know of that would lead us to it right away. Of course, I have been researching it like crazy trying to make sure we are making a good choice for us, and the more I read, the more comfortable I have become with our choice. I just hope we get lots of eggs and Day 5 embryos. To be honest, the literature the clinic gave me isn't clear whether we are just testing for the correct amount of chromosomes or if they will be testing the biopsy for other genetic disorders, such as cystic fibrosis, Tay-sachs, etc. The information they gave us kind of says both but it isn't really clear, so I have that written down as a question to get some clarification on.... My guess is that it is just the chromosomal piece but it it's the whole shebang, then I guess that's okay too! 

Beagle - How are you feeling today? Is your back doing any better? Only 2 days until test day!! I'm getting excited for you. :flower:

JCM - How are you doing?

Today is CD3 for me. I guess I never really updated that AF showed on Sunday. I was fine with it as I was expecting her anyway. Her appearance made me feel better in a strange sort of way about our decision to move forward with IVF. Anyway, I have to go get my CD3 and some other bloodwork done this afternoon. I start BCP tomorrow -which I am not looking forward to but oh well! I went to pick up the BCP at the pharmacy yesterday and was surprised to find that there was no copay for me. Funny how when I used to take it to prevent pregnancy I had to pay for it but now that I'm using it to help us get pregnant, it's "free". :dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I totally hear you on the BCP. I used to use Nuvaring which was named brand, and I think that's why I paid for it. My BCP for my IVF cycle was just some generic so it was free. I'm all about saving where I can. So now I'm going to be "sick" tomorrow and Thursday and then I'll work from home on Friday. I have plenty of work, I don't even know if I can finish it all, BUT I have tomorrow to try. I always have tons of paperwork to hand sign/date, and I don't really get a chance to do that when I'm sitting here, so it'll be nice to take a break from work work and do manual labor (literally). One note on the BCP...at least when you're taking BCP you can have unprotected sex. Once you start stimming and getting into all the other stuff, it's condoms, so pick your poison. hee hee. They were both pretty terrible options as far as I was concerned. I enjoyed my sexual freedom this past year. hee hee.

Moni-You just have to be flexible with this stuff. I'm learning that now. So many things can change at the drop of a hat, that you should try to keep an open calendar in case you do have to make changes. I kind of hope that your retrieval is Friday now too so you don't have to rearrange your Saturday plans.

ERose-I do feel good and I am really excited about staying home tomorrow. I know my hubs will be happy because he pretends like he hates work, but he really loves going in and then pouting when he comes home. Such drama. So he can go in again tomorrow, take off Thurs, and then go back Friday if he wants to. I was planning a lunch out on Saturday (one I rescheduled when I found out my retrieval was last Sat.), but now I think I may reschedule it again. I want to have at least two down days before getting back into the regular swing of things.

beaglemom-How are you feeling today? I hope loads better!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - that is exciting news although I am sure your brain is getting exhausted by everything. I wish I was able to work from home every once in a while. Good luck on Thursday. From what my husband says, you will do great because the 14th will be a good day ;)

My back is still hurting today...not as much, but it is still early. I forgot my dumb heating pad at home :( I my just go buy another one. I have a feeling when I am pregnant I will need one for work anyways instead of carrying one back & forth. My husband keeps asking how I feel about testing Thurs. I just don't know. I hope the back thing is a good sign...just hard to know. Oh & he reminded me I moved a desk last Thursday. I really hope that is not where the pain is coming from. I would think not since that was Thursday & the pain started Sunday morning & still going on. I am trying to be positive, but I am sure you ladies know it is hard to expect a positive after seeing so many negatives.

If it is negative, I do think we are waiting until January for IVF. There is a grant program I found & I plan to apply. The next decision is in early October. But I don't know if I would get anything. When you start listing your assets on a piece of paper, you start feeling guilty for asking for money. My husband contributes to his emplyer's stock program every pay day & we both have 401Ks. But I don't really think those should be considered since that is our retirement. But if we get nothing, it's not a huge deal. I would like some help, but we could manage on our own.

The other thing is we really need to get healthier. I made an awful mistake & got on a scale this morning. Gross. I don't want to look pregnant before I am actually supposed to have a bump. So if a negative comes this month, we are going on a diet & excercise routine! If I had my way, I would lose about 25 lbs. I am a thin framed person, but I am getting too much of that gut, thigh, & ass weight! I want to be able to wear pants again!

So overall I will be upset by a negative, but happy I have a good plan in place. And who knows, I may end up starting earlier than January depending on how work goes.


----------



## terripeachy

double post


----------



## terripeachy

I got the scoop from the nurse just now.

If you're under 35, they like to confidently transfer 1 blast on Day 5 or 2 pre-blasts on day 3. If you're over 35, they like to somewhat confidently transfer 4 on Day 3 and 3 on Day 5. So...I guess the embryologist was worried that something might happen so they wanted to just do 4 today. Then my doctor got involved and said "Hey, we have 6, so let's grow them out and see how they do.' If it turns out that I only get two (I asked just so I know), there is no turning back and they will transfer two, but at this point, the goal is 3-5 day blasts. If I had used 4 today, I would have frozen the other two for next time, although that's weird because I would wonder (forever!), if my frozen embies didn't work or the new ones that I made didn't work, so I'm fine with using 3 and freezing 3 should all six make the cut!


----------



## ERosePW

terri, its interesting how different clinics do things differently. Mine seems to go by that chart on SART that you mentioned. For the age of 38-40, if they are 5-day blasts, they will only do 2. I was 37, and literally just about to turn 38 a couple weeks later. I remember her telling me that if she did 3, she'd have to write up some big report with her reasoning for it, and she didn't have any reasoning. I considered asking for 3 for the FET since I thought I might qualify after a failed fresh cycle. I could still ask for that, but while I'm okay with twins, I don't think I could ever carry triplets! I'm 105 lbs and 5'3". Your story does have me curious about asking though... if my RE claims that only 1 out of 3 embies probably have the right # of chromosomes, then hey, why not do 3, and assume one will stick? Hmm... :winkwink:

booger, I agree, if they want to do the whole shebang with the PGD, then go for it! The closer my FET gets, the more I think THIS NEEDS TO WORK THIS TIME. I talked to DH last night, and he said he'd like to do the PGD no matter what. But he always leaves big decisions up to me. So I guess I'll wait for the karyotyping results first, and then see how I'm feeling at that time. I'm excited that you've started your BCP! First step, wuhu!! You guys are moving quickly, and I dont blame you one bit! I felt the same, although I did go through 2 IUIs since we had gotten PG once on our own (turned out to be a chemical), we thought it was worth a shot. I lost patience after two though.

beagle, there's nothing wrong with checking on the grants. You're two responsible people with responsible jobs, and responsible people just happen to contribute to their retirement, so it shouldn't keep you from at least trying for the grants. Just because you put money into retirement, doesn't necessarily mean you have $15-20k sitting around to dish out for IVF. If you don't qualify, then you don't qualify. I'm sure they'll give it to the ones that seem to need it most (or at least, I'm assuming). But nothing wrong with at least trying, right?


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh that was pretty much what I was thinking...doesn't hurt to apply. I never did before because I always seemed to miss the deadline & it was either once a year or once a quarter. Then they went through a whole restructure on their board. So now that is over & deadline is end of September...with a decision within a few days if their website is correct. I felt like the timing was about right now. Besides before we really were not thinking we would need it...or hoping we wouldn't need it.

My husband is getting more & more convinced my back is a pregnancy sign. I probably could have convinced him to let me test today...I think I could have wore him down. But it is better we are waiting. The time seems to drag. Another slow day at work is not helping.


----------



## moni77

Terri - wow quite the roller coaster! Glad things are going smoothly and now you will have 3 to freeze instead of 2.

Booger - yay for starting. I believe BCP is now free across the board due to obamacare...

Beagle - can't wait for Thursday - the 14th will definitely be a good day for this group! Hope you don't need it, but good luck with the grant app! 

AFM - We are flexible with the dates, its just hubby's family does a pig roast the 3rd sat of August every year (which is this Saturday) about 3 hrs away from where we live and where the clinic is. (If any of you are near western Massachusetts - feel free to stop by). He has already told his brothers that they may have to cook the pig without him. I am actually hoping for Sunday more than Friday - because even though it would suck to have to come back early - I would rather the eggs be nice and mature. Plus that would put the transfer on Friday and I could have the whole weekend to relax. I also cancelled a work appointment I had for Monday just in case I need an extra sick day.

Oh, my RE never mentioned using condoms during the stim phase - so that is another thing that clinics differ on.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Oh ok on the Saturday plans. My ex boyfriend was from Lenox, MA. I think that's the town. It was right near Norman Rockwell's home/museum, and also some great orchestra summer location (the name has slipped my mind). It's a beautiful area. Great motorcycle roads too!

Then let's cheer for Sunday retrieval. HA!!HA!! My clinic said that once you're finally going to IVF, they don't want to risk any random sperm TRYING (in my case) to do the job when I've paid people to do it for me. It's up to me though, and I could listen or I could not. I chose to listen because that's true. It would suck if one drunk sperm half fertilized an egg before it was ready.

ERose-Maybe when they say 38/39, they use the age of the baby. You know how they do for deciding whether you are of advanced age or not. Who knows? Of course, on the other hand, I guess some clinics try to vary things a little so they can have better results and differentiate themselves from others. It's all a toss up.

beaglemom-I agree with the others that you might as well go for the assistance. What if they have a pile of money to give every year and they only get 3 applicants. Well, perhaps they will give to all 3 just because they took the time to apply. You never know what they use to determine who gets help or not. And yeah....MOST people don't have 20k sitting around. I know we don't.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks...I am def going to apply after testing this month. Like I said, it is manageable for us...but our plan was to do a 401K loan. We also have credit cards with no balance. But my plan is to put everything towards that loan before the baby came so it isn't lingering over our heads along with the new expenses a baby brings.

So I pretty much have a lady in another thread convinced I am pregnant. It is just hard to even think it, you know? I am almost to the point of dreading testing because it will feel so devastating for me. This month is so different for us...basically the end of the rope...& then on to the final option. But I am trying to stay hopeful & even if it is negative, I am sure I will have great success with IVF just like you ladies are about to :) But you all know how hard it is to go month after month with nothing...sometimes it is just hard to hold on to hope. But I am TRYING!


----------



## moni77

That's all we can do Beagle...just try! It will be what it will be and we always hope for the best!! Thursday Thursday Thursday!!!


----------



## ERosePW

I know it's hard beagle. Even with the faint BFP I had with my cp, I still have the hardest time imagining two nice dark pink lines. But we're all being so proactive, that there's no reason for us to think we won't be seeing our precious lines really, really soon. You have a great chance that yours is gonna be the first on this thread in a couple days!!! I have SO much hope for you and can't wait!! 

Then I predict terri and moni.... Then Jen is next I think. Hopefully I'll follow shortly behind with my FET, and then booger's FET. :) 

But wait, where's Kelly? Anyone heard from her??


----------



## JCM

Hi guys!!! I'm back from my LA trip! It was so much fun! Nice to get away but I missed my hubby and my dogs. Plus you guys! Wow! You have been busy! 
Terri, I was trying to catch up and I was on the edge of my seat the whole time! Lol emotional roller coaster is right! Good luck this week! I love how you have "couch potato" plans. I plan on doing the same thing! 
Booger, great plan. The PGD thing is interesting. I haven't been given that option. Maybe cause every time I go in there I complain as I hand them my credit card. Haha December does seem long! But August snuck right up on me so hopefully things keep on movin for you like they have for me...I feel the same way you do about carbs. My favorite meal is spaghetti. I would eat it every single day if I was allowed. I ate the best pizza over the weekend. I'm still thinking about it now!
Erin, so depending on when your period gets here, you and I might be on the same cycle days...kind of. My appt to check cysts is the 25th. Hopefully I won't have to continue bcps after that ultra sound. I think last time I stopped bcps I got a small light short period 2 days later and then I was "in cycle". I just need my period to hurry up and happen so I can get there! 
Beagle you are staying soooo strong!!! Good for you! 
Moni, won't be long now! I got terrible headaches too on all of the injections. Tylenol really blows! 

My update: I hate bcps forever and ever. The end.


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies...hope all is well. Just wanted to report back ache continues & now I have a massive headache. It started out very dull & quickly escalated. I have taken some tylenol (bleh!) & we will see how it goes.


----------



## ERosePW

So Jen, if you're clear of cysts and AF has come for you, will you start stimming after that appt?? How exciting! Yes, we will be very close. :) My appt is the 21st to make sure they have my lining and ovaries where they want them, and i should start my Estrogen right around that time, maybe a couple days later. Looking forward to getting started, as I'm sure you are too! Glad you had fun in LA! There's a lot to see and do out there, so I knew you'd enjoy it. :)

beagle, waiting patiently for Thurs to get here, hehe! Sorry for the migraine, yikes. I know Tyl probably didn't do crap for it, as we've discussed before. I hope it goes away, or is at least a sign of some changing hormones (the good kind!). ;)

Moni, I hope the timing works out the way you're hoping. We basically didn't plan a single thing since we didnt know how it would work out, but an annual pig roast that is planned for every year isn't exactly something you "plan" (and sounds like a lot of fun too!). It was 4th of July right in between my ER and ET though. In fact, if I had to have a 3-day transfer, it would've been right on the 4th, so we didn't have a clue whether we'd be celebrating or not! DH's mom decided to have a party, so we had to tell her we wouldn't know until that morning whether we could come or not. Of course, I ended up having a 5-day, so we went to the party.

terri, I bet you are SO ready for tomorrow!! I'll be thinking about you today and tomorrow! i'm super excited for you.:happydance:


----------



## moni77

Beagle - feel better. My headaches have finally relaxed - or maybe I just got used to the pain! Less than 24 hours to go.

Terri - when is your appointment tomorrow?

Erin and Jen - yay! 

AFM - scan today showed - the 3 on the right are all between 14-15mm. The left side has 1 at about 17.5 (I am thinking that is the cyst that has plagued me for the last 6 months on that side) then 5 more at the 14-15mm mark and she said there were a couple of smaller ones that could catch up depending on when we go... Doc is in the NYC office on Wednesdays so he will call me later with the new plan. My guess is that Friday is definitely out and as long as he thinks the big one is just a cyst we can prob push it to Sunday or Monday depending on my hormone levels. The PA believes I will definitely need at least one more day of the meds based on what she saw. 
If I had thought about it a little more, I should have stayed on the BCP a little longer and started stimming a couple of days later to avoid the pig roast issue - BUT I was so ready to start and I honestly thought with how quickly I normally ovulate that it wouldn't be an issue. I guess the microdose Lupron really does help suppress everything. That's totally my bad - I think hubby has forgiven me...


----------



## JCM

Exactly Erin! Last time, he keep me on bcps for another week so that's the worst case situation. I was thinking, as much as I hate waiting I may just want to do a FET. I just feel like my body is so crazy and overwhelmed on all of these drugs that I worry it's not strong enough to handle implantation right away. My body and I had a really tough cycle last month and with these cysts I just get nervous. I'm hoping acupuncture will help relax and calm everything but what if!? Ugh it's only the 13th. Lol I am the worst! 
I literally have nothing going on for the next month and I'm thrilled! I plan on being a homebody while I'm stimming so I don't lash out at anyone. Everyone will thank me later. I can't wait to be in Terri and Monis tww! Then, I will stalk your symptoms and compare them to mine!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Moni - Glad to see the follies are coming along and that your headaches are gone. I can certainly understand being anxious to start! So I don't blame you there - I would have done the same thing. Hopefully you can have the Sunday or Monday date then. Even though it means a couple more days of shots, I guess. :winkwink:

Beagle - Oh man, I can hardly wait for your test day tomorrow. I can only imagine how anxious you must be. I have high hopes that this has worked for you and and your DH. Hopefully he'll have an extra special birthday this year! Also, I echo what everyone else has already said - why not apply for the assistance? It can't hurt and any help with all of this is great. Such a shame that it's not covered by insurance for us all. :nope:

ERose - So you are just on the Lupron now? How is that going?

JCM - Glad you had a good time in LA. How is the paleo thing going? I hope it's not too hard. I'm guessing you may not have been offered the PGD because you are so young :flower: and your eggs should still be of pretty good quality. I think it probably only came up for use because I started asking about transferring only one embryo. In general, I think they only start recommending it if you're around 37 or older, or have known genetic issues or if you're interested in eSET. Your update about the BCPs made me laugh. Sorry! I started my BCP this morning. Hopefully, it doesn't turn me into a weepy, angry, depressed mess in a few days.

Terri - Your big day is tomorrow! Have you had an update on your embryos? I'm excited for you too! :happydance: So much going on around here.

I started my BCP today and had my blood drawn yesterday so I guess I'm officially on the IVF merry-go-round now! I hope everyone is doing well. I may not be around too much the next couple of days after tomorrow morning as I'm doing a 200-mile running relay this weekend. There are 12 people to a team and we each run 3 different legs. It starts Friday morning but we have to head over to the race start tomorrow. It should take us around 30-hours to do the whole thing so we'll be done sometime Saturday afternoon. I'll try to check in on everyone though.

:dust:


----------



## ERosePW

JCM said:


> Exactly Erin! Last time, he keep me on bcps for another week so that's the worst case situation. I was thinking, as much as I hate waiting I may just want to do a FET. I just feel like my body is so crazy and overwhelmed on all of these drugs that I worry it's not strong enough to handle implantation right away. My body and I had a really tough cycle last month and with these cysts I just get nervous. I'm hoping acupuncture will help relax and calm everything but what if!? Ugh it's only the 13th. Lol I am the worst!
> I literally have nothing going on for the next month and I'm thrilled! I plan on being a homebody while I'm stimming so I don't lash out at anyone. Everyone will thank me later. I can't wait to be in Terri and Monis tww! Then, I will stalk your symptoms and compare them to mine!

You could always plan on a fresh cycle, but then if you aren't feeling quite right, you can always tell them to go ahead and freeze all the embies at that time. I dont think it hurts to cancel a fresh cycle if that's what the patient ends up wanting... The REs change their minds sometimes too (depending on hormone levels or OHSS, etc.), so I know it doesnt hurt. It just changes their calendars up a little, but I'm sure they're used to that. I know my body didn't feel quite up to par when I went in for my ET. My ovaries were still holding quite a bit of fluid, and I just didn't feel super. I wish they had told me that day that my Estrogen was as high as it was. Although admittedly, I still probably would've gone through with the fresh cycle because I was so ready. You could also see how many embies you get before you make up your mind for sure.


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - I actually think an FET for you may be a good idea. Your body has been through A LOT! And never seems to cooperate. But obviously that is a decision for you & the dr. I know it can be hard to wait another cycle for FET.

I was talked to about PGD & I am 32. I wonder if that is another clinic preference. The way I saw it was an increase in your odds of success...I think it was put to me something like 70%...and also a better shot at a single pregnancy. Some women are set on just 1 baby but also torn on how many to transfer. Do you transfer 2 & take that risk? With the PGD, it is just an extra step all over. I personally would prefer a single but twins would be okay...but I am way over on the single side.

My friend who took 4 years to get pregnant naturally knows about my TTC. She usually messages me every few weeks asking for an update. So she jokingly says if I had 3 eggs, they will all be fertilized & split, so I am set to have 6 babies!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Jen, yep, started Lupron yesterday. It's going fine. I dont have side effects from it, since it's not stimulating anything. I was never one to have side effects from BCP back in the day either though, so not sure if it would affect someone else different. But its really one of the easiest injections I've had. 

Good luck on your race! Good for you! :) I'm not much of a runner... I get that shin splint thing really bad... feels like someone is sticking a knife in and twisting it, ouch. But maybe I just need the right shoes...? Well, congrats on starting the BCP. Welcome aboard.:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Good luck with your race this weekend!! I have a friend that does those hard core relays and she is truly a champion. They look like lots of fun...I am sure you already know, but your running will probably have to slow down a little bit in the future. Intense exercise is one of the no-nos for prime fertility. I don't know how fast or how much you do, but just be cautious. Did you happen to ask your doctor about that? I forgot that you were such a serious runner. I've been LA-ZY this past year, when it comes to running. Sad, really. Apparently, all embryologists take a day off on Day 4, so no update. HA!HA!! Obviously other people have different Day 4s, but mine is off today. I'll get the final update in the morning. I hope they give me the grading as well. I have to remember to ask about it, if they don't come right out and share.

Jen-I'm glad you had a great trip. Sorry you're feeling so miserable on your BCPs, but it's good that you are keeping your calendar open during your stims and such, and you're right...a FET may be better for you. A lot of successful results come from FET, so you may luck out doing it that way. I just can't afford to wait a month, and my body doesn't seem to be doing anything different for me so far, so I need to move forward. I am getting super psyched for my couch potato days. They start in 24 hours! hee hee. I am almost done cleaning, and my house looks/smells so good. I really should do this more often (nah!). hee hee. 

Beagle-Tomorrow is the big day. I'll be checking in first thing in the morning for your update. I know you have a lot of forums to post to, so don't rush on posting here. I'll find you, wherever you are! hee hee. I think this is it for you too, and we can be bump buddies! 

ERose-Thanks for the well wishes. I am looking forward to finally doing this transfer. 

Moni-My appointment is at 12:45 tomorrow afternoon. Boop boop!


----------



## booger76

Yeah - I'm not sure how exactly they decide who to discuss PGD with - every clinic is a little different, I suppose. Your friend's joke made me laugh, Beagle. Shoo-wee, 6 babies would be insane!

Good to know that the Lupron doesn't have any side effects for you and that it's a pretty easy shot, ERose. I should start keeping notes on all this stuff......I really hope I don't get all moody and emotional with these BCPs. If I remember correctly, it was a certain type of BCP that affected me in the past, which is not the one I'm taking now. I guess we'll see. Poor DH - I hope for his sake that I stay even keeled! Shin splints are the worst. I always seem to have some sort of nagging injury but I just can't stop running. It's like an addiction. I've been dealing with plantar fasciitis for awhile now but I just keep going. I can be a bit hard-headed. But running is what keeps me sane - I've tried biking, swimming, CrossFit, etc but I always come back to running. In the winter though, I love to ski! 

I know that I'll have to tone the running down during the stimming phase. :nope: That is the ONE question I actually remember asking the doctor about. :laugh2: He said I'd have to switch to long walks. So, I guess that's better than nothing. I'll take it. I hope you have a stupendous report in the morning, Terri!

I agree that the FET sounds like it might be a good thing for you, JCM. When we were at our appointment, they kept telling us that by doing the FET, we'd be letting my body recover a bit more from all the stimming and the ER and that's a good thing. I'm not sure if that's just a line they were telling us to try to sell us on the PGD a bit more - obviously, most people do the fresh transfer and they work fine. But if you already know that your body could use the break - it's worth a shot. I think FETs have just as good of a chance as the fresh these days.


----------



## booger76

Can I bother you ladies with another question? If it's too personal just tell me to shove it.

Were any of your offered a multi-cycle plan for a reduced (overall) price? Meaning that you pay a set price up front and it covers a set number of cycles until you get pregnant? If so, did you do it? 

Just curious. We have that option but haven't decided what to do.......we are paying for almost everything out of pocket (my insurance will cover some of the monitoring and bloodwork). It's more expensive if you get pregnant right away but it can save you some pretty good money if you need more than one egg retrieval.

Ugh - I hate having to make all these decisions!!!! :hissy:


----------



## terripeachy

I wasn't offered that option, and not really sure why. I did hear that someone at my clinic got offered that with their donor egg program, but that is SUPER expensive.

My girlfriend got offered that deal for IVF with donor sperm, and she took it. I think it worked the second or third time. Of course, two years later, she wanted to have another baby, and the deal was off the table since she conceived previously. I'm not sure if she was successful on her first or second go round. When she was telling me all about that stuff, I wasn't really paying attention. I was still in my frog kissing decade. HA!!HA!!

If you can afford the deal, why not take it?


----------



## beaglemom

They have that option at my clinic. It is a hard decision to make. But we decided we would stick with the single round...you still get FET for any eggs leftover. It is one of those things where basically we have no crystal ball. I would be more prone to do it if they would offer SOMETHING back if you were successful on the first try.


----------



## terripeachy

Maybe they offer it if you don't have insurance. I'm still noodling why I wasn't offered that deal. Hee hee. 

Beaglemom-yeah it would be nice if they gave you back something, but I guess when you get that baby, nothing else matters.


----------



## beaglemom

Negative


----------



## ERosePW

Oh beagle, I am so sorry. :hugs: I know you had high hopes with your symptoms, and you did so good holding out testing too. We all had high hopes for you. I'm really sorry, girl. Huge hugs to you. Keep your chin up girly... You still have a plan in place, and even though IVF certainly isn't ideal with the costs and everything, once you're holding your sweet baby in your arms, you're not gonna care how you got him/her.

GL today Terri. Looking forward to getting your update later today. It's really a piece of cake! You'll probably get updates on all your embies today too. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Beaglemom! Huge :hugs: You see I'm up early to check in. I am SOOO sorry..All the symptoms and hurt back and everything for a BFN. I hope you called out of work today so you can just take some time for yourself. What a kick in the pants. Well, now you start saving, and apply for assistance and move forward. You have done plenty of IUIs, it's time for the big guns, and like ERose said (and my best friend continues to say), all the poking, prodding, testing will be as if it never happened once that baby is in your arms. So do what you need to do. We <3 ha-through positives and negatives.


Thanks ERose...trying to get all my stuff together this morning-Post office run, planting soil (hee hee), take my meds, etc...


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks...I will stop the P but still test again tomorrow. I may not wait until January, but I am def going to try for the grant. In the meantime I will pay down the money borrowed for IUI until then. The grant is supposed to be annouced the first part of October. I think I have to pay before or around when my cycle starts...so I may be starting mid October with BCP. So I am going to work on my 20 page application this weekend. I have to get a note from my dr as well. So I hope to have all this done by the end of the month depending on the note.

The only other thing I have to be careful of is making sure things do not overlap with the holidays. I usually do not take time off for Christmas or Thanksgiving. Other people have it set on the calendar, so I don't want to screw up their plans. Although I know I could do it anyways because it is medical.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & more cramping today & my back feels fine...even after moving furniture last night to clean...Figures.

Good luck today Terri...I know it will be a success! It's my husband's birthday today...how do you feel about the name Bruce ;) ha ha ha!


----------



## moni77

So sorry Beagle. I was hoping for better news. But as they said - you have a good plan in place. 

Terri - Todays the day! Let us know how many they put in and how many they freeze when it is done. 2ww it is!

Booger - I was not given that option. If I was, I would prob still stick with the single cycle.

AFM - Eggs are progressing - doc is on the fence between sat and sun - those on the right can use another day, but those on the left could go...so he is going to let the labs decide...


----------



## booger76

Oh, Beagle, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I agree with Terri, do what you need to do today to take some time for yourself. How is your DH doing? Happy Birthday to him, even though it may not be the happiest of birthdays. Stupid symptoms always make one so hopeful only to mean nada in the end. :nope: I'm proud that you were able to hold out on testing though - you are strong! I hope that having a plan in place to move forward offers a little solace for you. 

Moni - Keep us posted on what they decide. Are you getting excited, nervous, anxious? All of that and more? :shrug:

Terri - Good luck today!!! Super exciting. I hope your little embryos bring you a good report card today. :flower:

As far as the multi-cycle plan goes, I don't think every clinic offers it (obviously) and then I think it's often based on age. It looks like ours goes up to 40 yrs old and the plans are tiered based on what age category you fall into. Basically, the younger you are, the cheaper the plan is. We are still on the fence. It's all such a gamble - we could pay for it and then be successful on the first try and get no refund so we will have overpaid (not that that would be the worst thing, at least we would have a baby!)......Or we could not pay for the plan, not be successful on the first try and then end up paying more than necessary for more cycles. Oh well. I'll try not overthink it and hopefully we make the right choice. :wacko: Haha. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-My best friend boy in college is named Bruce. Unfortunately, my hubs likes K names, so he kind of overrides my college bestie. Just a little. hee hee.

My doctor called-WHICH FREAKED ME OUT. He said that three made it to blastocyst stage. Two are in very good shape, and one is kind of a slow divider, but it's going in anyway. No frosties for this chick, unfortunately. I am PRAYING this works because I really don't want to have to go through that stupid anesthesia/ hand needle again.


----------



## ERosePW

If I remember correctly, that multi-cycle plan was brought up when we went to the seminar. My clinic holds a seminar once a month in Orlando. Anyone who is interested in learning about IVF can go, but patients about to HAVE it, are actually required to go before having the consult with the RE. When you go in, they give you some brochures, and I think the one that contained info on financing options, was the one that also talked about the multi-cycle plan. So it was kinda mentioned there, and the brochure was handed out, but my RE's office didn't mention it again. I didn't qualify since my insurance was paying almost everything. If I had been paying out of pocket, I dont think I would've done it, only because I knew that once they have the embies, the cycles after are a TON cheaper than the actual IVF cycle itself. And I had a gut feeling that I'd get enough embies that even if I did a fresh cycle and two FETs, it would still be cheaper than what they'd charge for 3 IVF cycles. But I didnt look into it that much, so I'm not sure what the cost was, so I could be wrong.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> beaglemom-My best friend boy in college is named Bruce. Unfortunately, my hubs likes K names, so he kind of overrides my college bestie. Just a little. hee hee.
> 
> My doctor called-WHICH FREAKED ME OUT. He said that three made it to blastocyst stage. Two are in very good shape, and one is kind of a slow divider, but it's going in anyway. No frosties for this chick, unfortunately. I am PRAYING this works because I really don't want to have to go through that stupid anesthesia/ hand needle again.

Oh wow, I thought you'd have frosties for sure. That goes to show you how unpredictable this IVF stuff is, geez! Well thats ok, Terri, because it's gonna work the first time. It seems like your only issue was DH's sperm count, right? So getting the spermies to fertilize those eggs was the problem. Your doctors took that part out of the equation for you! Now you have those babies and they just have to be put in. :) I love science and modern medicine!! This is gonna work for you, my dear, I know it.


----------



## beaglemom

I second that...don't even focus on the frozen piece...this one will work! And you are lucky enough to have some insurance coverage if you need #2. But I don't think you will need #2 until you are ready to have baby #2!!! :)

I ordered some pizza for my husband & his management team...gonna surprise him at lunch. Trying hard to be in a positive mood. However my boss seems pissy or maybe he is just rubbing me the wrong way today.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Thanks...I will stop the P but still test again tomorrow. I may not wait until January, but I am def going to try for the grant. In the meantime I will pay down the money borrowed for IUI until then. The grant is supposed to be annouced the first part of October. I think I have to pay before or around when my cycle starts...so I may be starting mid October with BCP. So I am going to work on my 20 page application this weekend. I have to get a note from my dr as well. So I hope to have all this done by the end of the month depending on the note.
> 
> The only other thing I have to be careful of is making sure things do not overlap with the holidays. I usually do not take time off for Christmas or Thanksgiving. Other people have it set on the calendar, so I don't want to screw up their plans. Although I know I could do it anyways because it is medical.

You have a great plan beagle. And i have to admit, I'm pretty excited that you may not wait until Jan and go ahead and start BCP in Oct. :thumbup: I guess I'm just so ready to see us all get our BFPs. We're gonna be such great moms. When it takes this much work, time, energy, and money to make this happen, I feel like we will have so much more appreciation for how precious life is than if it had only taken us 3 months or something. FXd that you get that grant!!! Happy Birthday to your hubs!


----------



## booger76

I know it's hard but don't freak out, Terri! Focus on those two high quality embryos. I'm so excited for you I could burst - I can't even imagine how you are feeling.

ERose - that's kind of how I'm feeling - that hopefully we get enough eggs and embryos that we'll have enough to freeze. We do get to wait to make a final decision about the multi-cycle plan to see how my bloodwork turns out and what the doctor thinks about how well I'll respond based on those results.

Beagel - that's so sweet of you to do that for DH! Doing stuff for others always makes you feel better too. Sorry your boss is being a bugger.


----------



## JCM

Oh beagle I am so bummed! I was rushing the kids out the door this morning for school so I could jump on here for an update! You usually stop the P on day 14 right? I'm still hoping AF DOESNT COME!!!

Terri good luck today! Wow! 3 going in! I didn't realize you were doing 3. Like Erin said, if the fertilization was the problem you should be good to go! My hubby had a vasectomy reversal so ivf was always in the back on my mind. I thought "you mean you can actually make the baby outside of me first????" Haha I too, love science. I guess we could have pulled sperm out of him to bypass the huge surgery but I think we really liked the idea of trying on our own. So much for that! ; ) 
Great news on the progression Moni! 
Booger, I'm trying to do orange theory fitness. I'm told 30 mins of it is running. I think I can run for like 10. Haha I need your energy!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - I can only run for like 30 seconds (that is not an exaggeration!). I have been spoiled by a thin body & fast motabolism my whole life. So I never exercised. After turning 30 everything slowed down.

The past few cycles I was using the P based on my upcoming schedule...so I would stop early or later depending on how the days fell. But last night (13dpo) will be my last unless I get a positive tomorrow or the next day. Otherwise within a day or 2 I should see the spotting & then AF. I am glancing at my calendar trying to figure out if we can start IVF my October cycle. I think I can...trying for it not to fall on Thanksgiving week. I just can't remember the timeline when on BCP. So what CD do you start those? Then after the 3 weeks, how long after is estimated retrieval?


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, the gals who have done the BCP can answer you on that part, but I did want to remind you, JUST in case you look at a calendar and figure out that it might work well for you... don't forget there's also the Lupron option. You can start that in the cycle prior to an IVF cycle, and by the time AF comes, it has already done what the BCP would do. So it might prevent you from being pushed into Thanksgiving. Its just a thought. BCP is easier because it's just a pill instead of a shot. And there are different reasons for doing one or the other (which your RE usually decides). But in my case, I liked the quicker option, so my RE did the Lupron lead-in. Its just something to think about. I certainly don't think one is better than the other... it just gets you ready earlier. Its a super easy shot. So it just really depends on how quickly you'll want to get started, and whether or not your RE will be ok with Lupron.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beagle, the gals who have done the BCP can answer you on that part, but I did want to remind you, JUST in case you look at a calendar and figure out that it might work well for you... don't forget there's also the Lupron option. You can start that in the cycle prior to an IVF cycle, and by the time AF comes, it has already done what the BCP would do. So it might prevent you from being pushed into Thanksgiving. Its just a thought. BCP is easier because it's just a pill instead of a shot. And there are different reasons for doing one or the other (which your RE usually decides). But in my case, I liked the quicker option, so my RE did the Lupron lead-in. Its just something to think about. I certainly don't think one is better than the other... it just gets you ready earlier. Its a super easy shot. So it just really depends on how quickly you'll want to get started, and whether or not your RE will be ok with Lupron.

My RE just said BCP. She did not mention the Lupron. I could ask about that. I am just hoping that my body goes back to 28 days...or shorter...if I get pushed out to 30 my whole plan will fail. But it wouldn't be the end of the world if I waited until January. I could even start with my Dec cycle...then I would be on bcp during Christmas.


----------



## JCM

That's exactly what's happening! I hit 30 and I can't do whatever I want anymore! No fair. I take bcps for about 30-40 days (a normal bcp intake at my clinic is 2 weeks though). So far my plan is, once I'm given the ok to stop my bcp I will have a withdrawal bleed or light period, and start my injections on cd3. Mine is a bit different because I'm being "cleaned out" with my month of bcps. So I guess I just start the fun meds right from the start! I'm told I'll do all of those injections about 10 days, maybe more depending on my follicle sizes. Last cycle they kept increasing my dosage every two days after a scan and extending my cycle. I didn't trigger til cd20. It was exhausting so hopefully we've got a handle on that this round. The nurse said "he's going to hit you hard right from the beginning" scared me a little! Then I'll trigger and have my retrieval 36 hours later. Typically he does a 5 day transfer and we will do 2 embryos. As you all know, I haven't decided how I will feel about a fresh transfer. DH says it's the best chance. He's not in my body though and doesn't know how much all of this stuff wipes me out. Emotionally he sees it but physically he doesn't get it. I can say oh I have really bad cramps or I can't button my pants today or I have a horrible headache but it doesn't really explain it still! 

Erin I wasn't even given that option! I would have taken Lupron!!! At the time I was still considering another iui I think though. My bcps are now free at this point though so I was happy about that! So is my progesterone! Haha thank god because I'd really hate to be paying for that awful drug. It's my least favorite. Mainly because it tricks me so well...


----------



## beaglemom

I do not pay a lot for the P...but it is the suppositories. So I am thinking 3 weeks on BCP & 3 weeks of an open calendar after should be good, don't you think? I think that should give me enough time to do everything. I will just have to see how the next couple of months go.

Oh I don't think I mentioned...I sent my office an email explaining the letter I needed. I did not have my dr email address so it went to the general info contact online. So within about an hour or 2 I had an email back saying my dr wanted the foundation name & info they needed. So I quickly emailed her the link & the pdf of the application. So I am excited she got back to me so quickly. That also means she has been informed my cycle did not work. Hopefully she gets the form back to me quickly. I have everything filled out except my medical procedure history. I will need to go through all my paperwork so I can get that all together. I hope to do that this weekend.

It's funny...we are going on vacation in Sept...same time every year...last year this time I had just gotten a clear hsg & was given clomid for the first time. We went on vacation hoping for a relaxing fertile window. Now a year later & this is where we are. Oh well...I am close to the finish line. And it is still within my mental time line (give or take a few months).


----------



## ERosePW

Funny you mention that, beagle... this time last year, I think I'd been trying for 9 months and hadn't really thought a lot of it, considering my age anyway. It was probably right before I decided to go see my OB. I think I went to him last Sept and he gave me Clomid for Oct, Nov, and Dec. I got pregnant in Dec. :( What a shame that couldn't have just worked out. I'd be due any day now.

So glad your RE is being so responsive so quickly! That's great!


----------



## ERosePW

I think I might test tomorrow for this current cycle... I know it's early as heck, but since today was my 3rd day of the Lupron, I want to know asap if by some miracle I'm PG. My RE never seems worried, but as far as I'm concerned, the sooner I find out, the better.


----------



## booger76

Oh, you naturally thin ladies drive me nuts. :tease: If you saw me, you would not think I was a runner. I definitely do not fit the long and lean mold. I started running when I was 11 though and then transitioned into soccer through part of college so it just kind of stuck with me. It's definitely getting harder as I get older too, but it does help keep my weight from creeping higher and keeps me sane so that's why I keep at it.

I wasn't offered the Lupron option either. I started my BCP on CD4 but only because they wanted my CD3 bloodwork and they didn't want the BCP skewing those numbers. I think you would normally start on CD1.

Terri - How did the transfer go??? :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

My dr emailed me back letting me know she was out of the office to return Monday & would get my paperwork done next week. That is very exciting. I have never had to reach out to my office for anything like this before, so it is great to know how quickly they got back to me...especially since she is not in the office.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry I didn't get to update earlier. I posted on a couple other forums, texted my sisters, and then my phone died. Then we stopped at a local place to get take out for lunch and THEN we watched a movie, so I'm just now getting back online.

Oh and they told me that I have a retroverted uterus. Who knew?

It went well. There was some confusion between the doctors/embryologists, so initially I thought that I had 4 embryos to transfer, and then they decided on three. BUT, I may actually have three to freeze. The people performing the transfer said that sometimes people can't understand my main doc or he doesn't understand what people were asking, so who knows. I asked him what happened to the other three when he called me this morning and he just said 'well, they didn't make it.' I think he might have meant that they made it to Day 4- or morulla stage, but they didn't make it to blastocyst. Now, does that mean they are terrible? Not sure...so I'll just wait for the call and see what happens. If I have frosties, cool, if not, that's fine. They also gave me a picture of my three embryos. I said 'These look like the embryos that I saw on the computer. How do I know they are mine?' They all laughed, but really a name sticker would be cool to add to the picture or something to make it a little more unique. HA!

I have no adverse affects and I'm feeling good. Enjoying laying on the couch. They say that it's not necessary to be on "bed rest", but I don't care. I can take the time to sit here. I have absolutely no plans.

Glad you ladies had a fun day chatting today. <3


----------



## ERosePW

terri, I'm super happy to hear that you have some frozen ones. Even though its gonna work this cycle, its nice to know that you'll have some left for a future child if you decide. :) Glad you're feeling good, and i'm glad you're being a vegetable! I love those kinds of days. But yea, sometimes the DHs have to go and ruin our "me" time, heheh! We love 'em, but we need our "me" time now and then, right? :haha: I got a picture of my embryos too. It did say my name in the upper left corner. Maybe me and DH both, I can't remember. It was at least my last name, I remember that. DH took a picture of that picture with his phone and texted it to his mom, LOL. She replied back and said "The one on the right looks like you". 

I got a call from my nurse with all my test results finally. Everything is normal, just as my RE suspected. The only thing we haven't gotten back is DH's karyotyping. He did his a few days later than I did, so it might be next week before we know, but I bet his is normal too. If it's not normal, then we'll go ahead with the PGD of the embryos. But if it is normal, then DH and I need to have a chat. He still wants to do the PGD, but my RE really feels like we shouldn't mess with them at this point since we could lose some during the thawing/re-freezing process. I want him to feel like his opinion matters, and these are his babies too, so I'll just have one more talk with him and go from there. I did email the finance girl and asked her if my insurance covers it, JUST in case we do decide to do it.


----------



## terripeachy

Your DHs mom is funny in this instance, but I'm still mad at her for slighting you on your bday! 

I'm so happy that your results came back normal, although I knew they would too. I guess if it makes you feel better and can afford to do it, why not? I'm sure if I have a failure, I'd be doing the same exact thing, although I need more freaking eggs for that scenario. I'm too scared to lose them. Luckily you had a lot. Oh, and I'm still not sure whether I have frosties just yet. 

Beaglemom-my place said that they like people on bcp for two weeks. I chose three weeks because I had two vacations in a row coming up out of state too, and I wasn't changing them for anything. You also don't know how quickly or slowly your follies will grow, so it's best to keep your calendar pretty open once you start stimming. I'm really glad that you are starting the process sooner. I think waiting around would just upset you. 

Booger-I'm also a girl you can hate. I'm pretty thin, but I think now that I'm 40, things have started slowing down. I hope I never have to go on a diet because I have no self control. I don't like a lot of sweets/soda, so that's one thing going for me, but I do love rich, fatty, buttery meals. I always tell my friends that if I had the choice for more dinner vs more dessert, I choose more dinner. And light on the veggies! Hee hee. Of course, with my couch potato plan I have two types of green lettuces, fruits, eggs, milk, yogurt, granola and such. This baby is getting the best from me these next two weeks. 

Jen-it's not necessarily true that fresh gives you the best chance, especially if it's hard on your body. Have you looked at the success stories? I don't know whether they say whether they are fresh or frozen, but you might want to browse a few and check out those results. You know your body the best. I just hope you don't get a sucky anesthesiologist! Ha!

I think my hubs is going to like me being downstairs and out of his hair for the next few days. I feel like I have a cabana boy, and that makes me happy. Hee hee. Oh yeah one funny-he said 'hey with a retroverted uterus, :dog: style is the best. I told him 'well we are not doing it any style for a while so you can chill with that!' He said 'how long? I said 'um, 9 months!' He said 'the lady said 5 days. I was listening to that part of your discharge information' boooooo. :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

I know you can never know for sure how your IVF cycle will go, but I am pretty confident at least in the follicle growth stage. We already know the dose I am on & what it does...I seem to respond well. I have never had to delay an IUI to allow my eggs more time to grow. I am looking over my IVF stuff & she had said 2 - 3 weeks on bcp. So IF I have 28 day cycles, in mid Oct I will start a cycle & that will actually give me 6 full weeks until the week of Thanksgiving starts. So that is what I am hoping for. But it may still be cutting it close.

I also am considering just using fmla for 2 weeks for IVF. Still not sure. My job just seems to be driving me nuts right now & I am not sure how it will be when I am pumping all the drugs in to me.

My husband is still hoping for a positive. I will try to remember to test in the morning.


----------



## ERosePW

Yea, Jen, I agree with terri... Fresh doesn't necessarily give best results. In fact, stats are starting to go the other direction (I learned in my seminar, lol), and they're starting to see tiny bit higher success rates with FET. Some clinics are even encouraging their patients to do a freeze-all after the stim cycle, and do FET later. And it's for the exact reason that you describe.... If your body gets all messed up from stim meds, it just won't be ready to receive embryos. I was ok on STIMs, but didn't feel my best after ER. Like I said, I still had quite a bit of fluid in my ovaries, plus my estrogen was high. While there's no way to know for sure what kept the embies from sticking, my RE said the inundation of such a crazy amount of hormones may have made my lining unreceptive to them. 

Terri is good to go though.... Her E was good, and from the way she described, her ER didn't seem to mess her up quite as much as mine did.

There are plenty of successes with fresh, as well as frozen. It's really your call, and I know it's a hard one to make when you're SO ready to be PG! I know there was no way I was passing on the fresh cycle though, because I was just too ready to get the show on the road. And I'm still ok w/ that too.


----------



## ERosePW

Btw, terri, thanks for being upset with my MIL in my honor! Lol! I'm still not happy with her. We saw her last Sat for DH's grandma's bday, and just in passing she says in this grumpy tone... "Oh, btw, Happy Birthday...I didn't get to see you guys." Wtf? :nope:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Oh yeah one funny-he said 'hey with a retroverted uterus, :dog: style is the best. I told him 'well we are not doing it any style for a while so you can chill with that!' He said 'how long? I said 'um, 9 months!' He said 'the lady said 5 days. I was listening to that part of your discharge information' boooooo. :haha:

This literally made me laugh out loud!! That's too cute!!:haha:


----------



## JCM

Haha Terri! My husband always pays attention to that part of info too! Ugh! I'd better get the best dr in there to KNOCK ME OUT! I usually have a high tolerance. I think 10 kidney stones prepared me for this. I plan on feeling really good and happy on retrieval day. My acupuncture guy (we will call him dr hottie) said exactly that Erin! So many clinics actually like to do frozen. I guess it really depends on my feelings after retrieval. If I'm feeling positive I'll do it. If I'm layed up and grouchy, forget it. I will wait another cycle for sure. 
Beagle, my clinic told me to block out 35 days for a normal ivf cycle. 6 weeks is plenty of time...but don't forget to test in the morning!!


----------



## JCM

Oh I'm still annoyed at MIL too! So rude.


----------



## terripeachy

Ha ha ERose-I'm glad you think my hubs is cute. Hee hee. He's a goofball. He did leave me and go to work today, so I have some me time, but I'm supposed to be working from home today, so I'll have to turn on my work computer in a bit. 

Jen-the anesthesia will knock you out. The worst part is the after effects of retrieval. Everyone is different and it depends on how many eggs you have, etc. You'll know what's best when the time comes. 

Moni-today is the day. I hope you can trigger tonight! Fxfx. 

Beaglemom-sending tons of positive thoughts your way for a double pink line or plus or 'pregnant' results. 

I took my temp this morning and it dropped big time so I started to worry. Then I remembered the ol' implantation dip. A girl can dream. :shrug:


----------



## beaglemom

Still had a negative today...so now just waiting for AF to start. I will test again in a few days if nothing shows. I was so mad at myself this morning. Somehow I have no frer at my house. So I just used the wondfo. I am feeling fine today...usually I do after taking in the negative result. I do not feel too bad but I still think AF is coming. I am actually getting excited about taking a break. I think it will be good for us. I plan to still use opks, but nothing else...keep up with the vitamins. And hopefully starting tonight, me & my husband will start walking in the neighborhood for exercise. I am really hoping my timing works out around the holidays. Just hoping for regular cycles these next 2 months. I was pretty much 28-30 days before TTC. I am so ready for our vacation...2 weeks from today we will be on the road!!! I cannot wait...we both really need it. My husband asked what we will do. I said I want to spend as much time as possible just sitting on the big porch of our cabin doing NOTHING!


----------



## moni77

Terri glad it went well. 

I am triggering tonight. I had to run back home because he wants nd to take 2 ovidril shots andI had only packed one. Then off to Massachusetts. I take a hpt tomorrow so I don't have todrive back for a pg test. Retrieval on Sunday. Doc thinks we may get ten eggs out of me and he is happy about that. 

With the bcp youcan time it. I didn't do the full three weeks and you can do more if you need to. 

I'll Update on Sunday when I am layingdown for the day. Hard to do in the car...


----------



## terripeachy

Beaglemom-Sorry about another negative. :hugs:

Great news moni!! I'm so excited and happy that the timing is going to work out. Why do you have to take a pregnancy test? Oh yeah...to make sure you're not prego. I forgot that your clinic lets your egg and sperm freewheel the best way they know how. HA!!HA!! So now do you hope you're prego or not? Interesting...

Ten eggs is a good number. I was hoping for 8, and got 14, so 10 is almost right in the middle! Are you taking Monday off work? Have a great time at the party...see you on Sunday after retrieval-let us know how it goes! <3


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> Terri glad it went well.
> 
> I am triggering tonight. I had to run back home because he wants nd to take 2 ovidril shots andI had only packed one. Then off to Massachusetts. I take a hpt tomorrow so I don't have todrive back for a pg test. Retrieval on Sunday. Doc thinks we may get ten eggs out of me and he is happy about that.
> 
> With the bcp youcan time it. I didn't do the full three weeks and you can do more if you need to.
> 
> I'll Update on Sunday when I am layingdown for the day. Hard to do in the car...

Won't the trigger give you a positive hpt?


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, sorry about the BFN again this morning. :( Your vacation and your break from TTC will be great for you guys. 

With Lupron, you can time it as well. If something pops up and you decide you need to delay stimming, you simply continue the Lupron if you need to readjust your timing. BCP is the more common one on here for sure, probably because its one less injection. I just threw it out there because you weren't sure if you'd be pushed out to Thanksgiving, so I just mentioned it because it would get you started on the "down-regulating" process sooner. But since you've figured out now that you'll have plenty of time before Thanksgiving, sounds like you're covered!

Moni, ten eggs is good! They might even be surprised and get more... Both mine and Terri's RE's got more than what they predicted in the couple days leading up to the ER. So you never know. Either way, ten is a good number! I'm excited for your ER on Sunday, so give us an update when you get time. Enjoy your weekend! Glad it worked out!

Speaking of BDing during stims... we weren't restricted either. They said I wouldn't O before it was time since they were suppressing it all the way up until the day of trigger, so they didn't seem concerned. I had to do a blood pregnancy test though, because they wanted to make sure the trigger had worked as well as they wanted it to...? Weird... they didn't do that for the IUIs, but they did for the IVF. I wont need to trigger for FET, wuhu!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-did you test today? Just curious.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, you remembered I was testing today terri, thanks for asking. :flower: yep, I did... Bfn of course. Even though it's early, I don't have any expectations, but just want to be sure so I can stop the Lupron if needed. Guess I'll note that on my chart.


----------



## terripeachy

You're welcome! You know I test vicariously through everyone else!! Hee hee. Sorry for the BFN, of course. I think your temp is going to jump higher tomorrow. I sure hope mine does. I still can't believe I may have the elusive implantation dip. I'm trying not to think about it too much because implantation really would have just started. I just hope the babes continue snuggling in!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, I Know! Seriously, it's kind of amazing that you have that dip terri!! Seriously, they hatch soon after they're inserted, and my RE acted like they'll typically implant pretty soon after that, so I was thrilled to see that dip for you! How awesome!! I bet that's what it is. :happydance::happydance: They're def snuggling in, I just know it!!! I KNOW IT.


----------



## terripeachy

I had the assisted hatching, so maybe they were already raring to go. That would be so amazing. Since I have those stupid ICs maybe I will use one sooner than the 25th. 

I'm honestly ready to just send them to Wish! Ha ha. I know you're lurking sometimes Wish, so if you want them say the word. I am going to keep some for myself though. 

I talked to my bestie today and she was telling me about her 40th birthday party menu at The Four Seasons. I'm just praying that on the 23rd I have my appetite. I have my outfit planned, and I'm really looking forward to going. She also mentioned the five different wines that will be served. I may just have to take a small sip of each and call it a night! Drink small sips until it's pink. Hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

That is exciting Terri. I don't temp but I know you guys know what you are talking about. I looked back at last month & I should start spotting tomorrow. I don't really feel anything today. I am actually getting really excited about the months off & then IVF. I never thought I would be excited to be moving on to IVF. I hope Terri, Moni, then Erin all get :bfp: one right after the other...then hopefully I will not be that far behind you.

Erin, if my cycles start running long, I may ask my dr about doing Lupron instead of bcp...to speed it up. But if they don't do that there, I can just do bcp & prolong that process to move me into late Nov/early Dec. I never had any issues on bcp before.


----------



## terripeachy

How did I end up at bat; first in the lineup?? Hee hee.


----------



## Wish4another1

Now Terri you can't be outing me on this thread - of course I'm lurking - I have to keep tabs on you ladies!!!
I hope the BnB team doesn't come steal my mouse for posting on a thread that I'm not qualified to post in!!!! :rofl: 
:dust: to each one of you ladies!!! I'll be cheering you from lurk mode!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Wish!! Hi!! I didn't know you'd been checking in on us here. Say hi anytime! You know we adore you. :flower:

We sure do have a lot of people in our corner rooting for us, huh? Love you girls. :) :) :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies! I hope everyone had a good weekend. Not much here to report, just wanted to check in with everyone. I am hating the idea of going back to work tomorrow. I did not do too much from home (surprise), so I probably won't get to play on bnb much tomorrow. :friends: and :wave: to all.


----------



## beaglemom

Hi Terri...glad you are doing well. AF started for me... right on time which I am happy about. I finished all my grant paperwork. Just need my Dr note. The good news is I found out my office donates to this foundation. So they are very familiar with them which makes me feel more confident. I am ready for vacation. Just two more weeks. The bad news is the grant decision may not be as quick as I thought. I have sent an email inquiry. But I am happy to take a break. I was also hoping to do fmla for 2 weeks during ivf but I am also not sure it is allowed. A lot of things to figure out. But happy to be taking some time off from intense TTC. 

Hope to hear good news from everybody soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Nice job finishing your paperwork. And even better that your office donates to the foundation. That might get you an in as well. How cool. I am pretty sure that you can take FMLA for IVF. I considered it, but I can take sick days and vacation days and still get paid 100%. With FMLA, I think you only get 60%. I may need to use that later, so didn't consider it much after that. My schedule worked out that retrieval was on Sat., and transfer was Thursday. If the days were different I might have taken FMLA. It's good to think about all your options though.


----------



## moni77

Happy Monday ladies - 

Terri - as Erin said the HPT was to make sure the trigger worked - I used one of my digitals since I was at the inlaws and didn't want to pee in a cup (or waste an FRER) and got a pretty quick Pregnant. The fact that they had me take 2 ovidrel shots prob means it will stay in my longer...but I will prob wait to test until a couple of days before the official test.

So the retrieval went well - they got 10 eggs - waiting for the call to see how many fertilized (not sure how much work I will get done today!) I was crampy and had some bleeding yesterday but slept most of the day. They only gave me Tylenol, which is surprisingly helpful - I woke up from my nap pretty crampy and took another dose and it calmed down. Took my first progesterone shot this morning - not as bad as I thought, but we'll see how the day progresses. 

I decided to come into work today - I had cancelled any meetings just in case I wanted to take off and so I am basically just sitting behind my desk all day. I have pretty much used up all my days and plan on calling out Friday for the transfer, so didn't want to also call out today. 

Question - did either of you have to go in for labs either before or right after the transfer? I have no appointments this week, but it looks like they do a progesterone check 2 days after the transfer...I am hoping to push it to 3 days.

Ahhh!!!


----------



## terripeachy

That's great news Moni!! I'm surprised you're feeling well enough to go to work today! They gave me a prescription for Vicodin, but I never filled it. I didn't feel that badly. Just achy like you said. Not completely 100%. I can't wait to hear how many fertilized. I hope all 10. That would be awesome!! 

Is your progesterone shot intramuscular? I'm glad it wasn't that bad. I was nervous to do my IM trigger myself, but it wasn't that bad in the end, either. How long do you have to take the shots? 

No, I don't have any appointments until my blood draw on the 27th. I have been taking progesterone 3x a day since transfer though, so I guess they know it's ok.

I can't wait for the phone call!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## terripeachy

One more update-

I just checked my work voicemail (I hate checking it because it's usually an assignment for work. :haha:), and the nurse called me on Friday and said 'We checked on your remaining three embryos, and they stopped growing. So hopefully with the two that looked really good and the third one, you'll be successful. Keep taking your meds. Call if you need anything.' So, it's official that there are no frosties. I'm PRAYING the embryos inside me are still growing. How scary. I can't think bad thoughts.


----------



## moni77

Terri - sorry about that message - but I am very hopeful for you!!

I don't expect to actually get much work done today - just didn't want to waste a day - besides I slept 5 hours after the procedure yesterday and then went to bed at about 9:30 last night...not sure I could handle another day in bed today.

Yes, the progesterone shot is IM - so I have 2 circles on my rearside right now! Hubby gave it to me and apologized before sticking me!

Oh - and I am more restricted now then before until the pregnancy test - no alcohol, caffeine, aerobic activity, intercourse, etc...I thought I would have a couple of unrestricted days this week...oh well - hoping for another 10 months of restrictions!!


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck to both of you...very exciting times!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies - I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

Moni - Wahoo for 10 eggs! :happydance: Keep us posted on the fertilization report. That's very exciting. I'm glad you aren't feeling too beat up after the retrieval. Good to hear that. But I'm sorry you had to go to work even though you don't feel too bad. Fingers crossed that you get a 100% score for fertilization....

Terri - Your chart is looking pretty nice! :flower: Sorry to hear that you won't have any frosties. Hopefully, at least one of your little embryos has snuggled in nicely and is making itself nice and comfortable for the next 9 months. :thumbup: I know you said you'd probably test before your beta but I can't remember exactly when that is. 

Beagle - I really hope that your RE office giving to the the organization that does the grant works out in your favor. :winkwink: Vacation sounds amazing. Where are you guys going? I think the break from intense TTC sounds good.

ERose - Your chart is looking pretty nice too! I see that you had a negative test again this morning but it's still not too late. 

JCM - How are you doing?

I'm exhausted from the weekend. What else is new? The running relay was a ton of fun even though I didn't actually run all that well. I've decided that I need a break from running as I think I'm pretty overtrained right now - so it actually lines up pretty well with my upcoming IVF cycle. I haven't received my official IVF calendar yet but my RE office sent me a drug information packet and had checked off the drugs I'll be using. It looks like I'll be doing the antagonist protocol using Follistim and Ganirelix. And then they also had the dreaded PIO checked.........but that won't be until after the FET, I am guessing. So I have awhile longer to fret over that one. :shrug:


----------



## beaglemom

We go to the mountains in NC every year for Labor Day. There are cabins we stay in that are dog friendly. So each place has a dog door & fence...& also the whole place is fenced in so they can run free around a lake. We will be there for a week & I am just so ready & excited.


----------



## terripeachy

I wasn't restricted until after the transfer, so I drank wine the night before the transfer! hee hee. It was my last chance. Now I'm on a five day BD hold (which is fine by me after my husband's stunt), no alcohol, no caffeine, and I can do moderate exercise, but I've been lazy thus far, why start now? hee hee. They haven't called you yet??!! hee hee. I'm on pins and needles.


----------



## JCM

Great news, Moni! Glad to hear you're feeling ok. 
Booger, funny you mentioned a break from running...I trained with DH Saturday and I already want a break! Haha! I'm so sore! Sitting down on the toilet hurts my legs and butt. I don't like squats for the record. Not one bit. I bet I'll start to like them when I start to look more toned though! DH and I figured out why I've been so cranky, besides the bcp reason of course. My testosterone level is on the low end. I read that if they get too low you can get the symptoms I've been dealing with. So apparently in order to bump them up, I need to start exercising every other day and have sex more...DH is thrilled. 
I have my appt to check cyst sizes one week from today! Hopefully they are behaving and I can stop my bcps...I usually get a light period 2 days after stopping so hopefully I can start my meds the the end of next week! I'm getting excited!


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, yay for ten eggs! :thumbup: FXd for a great fertilization rate. Can't wait for the update. :) Glad you felt pretty good too. Update as soon as you can. :) I don't recall having any bloodwork after retrieval. They somehow knew my E was high though, so they must've been going by my numbers from the labs the day before retrieval, I guess. Nothing after transfer either. 

I'm glad the P shot wasn't bad for you. It's not really painful, necessarily.... Like I said, I think it was mostly mental for me, as it was just the thought of a super sharp needle moving around inside my muscle (while he was pressing the plunger) that got me. I could feel it in there, and it made me queasy every time. I did mine at night, so the closer it got to time, the more anxiety I would get. They did make me pretty achey in the rear, but the mental part was the worst. So it was just very bothersome for me. I had a feeling you'd deal with it better than I did, hahaha!

Terri, sorry about the frosties. But no need to worry, since this one is gonna work! Your chart looks awesome, and I just know they are nice and comfy in there.:thumbup:

Jen, I'm excited your appt is coming up! FXd for NO more cysts!! 

booger, glad you're getting nice and ready for everything! Super exciting! Don't fret over the P injection, seriously. Like I said, I would guess most girls are stronger than I was, hahah! 

beagle, vacation coming up! I'm sure you're excited!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and yes, I was restricted on everything after the ET as well... They only told me to take it easy for 2-3 days, as far as light activity. But there were quite a few restrictions up until test day... they even restricted us from BDing until test day!


----------



## moni77

So we have 3 left...really freaking out. What are the odds that all 3 make it to Friday?


----------



## terripeachy

Wait...so out of the ten that they retrieved only 3 fertilized? Did they say how many were mature? 

Don't worry just yet...they can do a three day transfer (if need be), and I know plenty of people on the success stories that had success with three day. I also "know" of people (on here) where they only had 2 eggs retrieved, and they got pregnant with the one or two transferred. You can't stress out now...so just relax, and let those embies grow...It'll be ok. :hugs:

ERose-No BD until test day? I wish that's what my doctor said. HA!!HA!! I'm scared! I know tomorrow hubs will be all up in it. *sigh* hee hee.

booger-Glad you had fun on your relay, and yeah, just take it easy for a while...you can always walk/power walk/reduce your mileage. I don't think that would be too upsetting to you.

Jen-C'mon next week!! I know so many people looking forward to next week it's not even funny. I hope your cysts are GONE and you can stop the BCP. yes, things are getting very exciting.

beaglemom-Your cabin sounds awesome. I bet the dogs love it too. Now that fall is almost here, I can get back on my fostering train. Hubs doesn't really like fostering dogs, but I love it and I love the responsibility. Since I'll be at home base for the rest of the year, hopefully he'll let me get a dog for a week or two just to fill the void for a while.


----------



## JCM

A girlfriend of mine ended up with two. Transferred one at 5 days, ended up pregnant and has one more for another baby. Try not to stress. Eat something yummy and stay off of the internet! : ) did your doc mention a 3 day transfer? Maybe you will get to go sooner than you think!!


----------



## moni77

No transfer is still set for Friday at 1pm.

7 were mature and 3 made it through to today. This is what the doc said in response to my concerns:

"The odds of not making it to transfer with 3 embryos in our lab is low. Typically it shakes out one doesn&#8217;t survive one does but quality mediocre and one good quality and we transfer 2. Of course that is average or typical hopefully this time you are above the curve and end up with more than one high quality embryos (who knows can be all 3) but of course anything can happen."

Trying not to think about it...it is out of my hands now and like you said all I need is one to make it!


----------



## beaglemom

Moni - def try to relax. I know it must be so emotional for you right now. I will be thinking about you.

Terri - I also foster. I have beagles (3) & foster for a beagle rescue. I am on a break right now with all the TTC stuff. The rescue is like an hour away. I usually take my pup to at least 1 adoptathon. But with all the dr appointments, I had to take a break. Too mentally exhausting...but so rewarding.

As far as BD - I read a book that said it was not a good idea to after transfer because the muscle contractions are not good for your embie...but I am not 100% on that...just what I read.

You guys are making me more anxious about IVF...anxious to start. Did I mention to you guys about the grant deadline? End of Sept with an Oct 1 decision. I emailed them to ask them to confirm that because the application says 6-8 weeks. I hope I don't have to wait that long. But they are a volunteer based organization, so that may be the timeline.

I am excited for everybody here...I know you guys are all so close to your bfp!


----------



## ERosePW

Moni and Terri.... please do not stress over the embies... I know it's WAY easier said than done, but I really feel like you're going to be successful this time anyway. It seems like the stories I've read, so many of them who only ended up with 2-3 embies, were the ones who got PG during their fresh cycle! Look back on the first IVF ever done in England... I'm pretty sure back in the day before they had all the meds they have now, they only retrieved the ONE EGG.... And they also didn't even do 5-day transfers back then. They got them back in the body as quick as they could, because they didnt have the technology they have now. And yet... look how it worked out for her... SUCCESS! You two will be feeling the same.:thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, I've read the same thing, and that's apparently the same outlook my clinic takes. They don't like to risk the uterine contractions that an orgasm can cause. They don't put that rule in place after an IUI, but I guess with all the crap we go through (and money) for an IVF, they figure every precaution is good.

Terri, you cracked me UP with your comment about DH being all up in there tomorrow! LOLOLOL


----------



## terripeachy

You know he's on the countdown, but I'll try to convince him that it wouldn't be fair to our embies...hee hee. We have to give them every chance. Don't you just love their name? HA!!HA!! I like calling them that. I guess if we have three, it will Kembie 1, Kembie 2 and Kembie 3 since hubs likes K names. :rofl: I'm losing it!

I am remaining positive and doing the best I can for them! 

beaglemom-You can't rush the system. Like you said, a break will be nice, and October 01 isn't really that far away in the grand scheme of things. It'll be here before you know it. My foster shelter usually has us keep the dogs/cats for 1-2 weeks unless something is wrong and they need longer term care. Then we return them and write a story about them, and the people that come through the shelter usually adopt them right away. We are not responsible for finding parents, unless we want to. My coworker adopted one of my yorkie poos. His name is Skip (he had a broken leg and a cast when I fostered him). He is doing great with my coworker. I wish I could see him more often!


----------



## beaglemom

I am more worried if I have to wait 6-8 weeks after the application deadline. Not sure if Oct 1 is for the Sept apps. Seems like not enough time to decide. But they just got a new director...my husband said maybe they review the applications as they come in. But I will just have to wait to see if they respond to my email.

We do long term fostering. The rescue I work with does not have a shelter. All the pups are fostered. I love when someone adopts who is on Facebook...then we can watch all the doggy pics coming in.

This may sound stupid, but I really think we are in the process of pushing a snowball up a mountain. Then when someone gets a positive, the snowball will go over the end & start to gain momentum as we all start getting positives. Maybe that isn't the best analogy...but I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## TTCinNewYork

Hi Everyone!
I see I am a bit late but hope it is ok to chime in :). I am currently going through my first IVF cycle. I am a bit later in the stages as I am going for my egg retrieval this Wednesday :O!! I just wanted to post. (this is my first thread) I am anxious nervous excited and just full of all kinds of emotions. !!


----------



## JCM

Welcome!! Good luck on Wednesday! Hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## JCM

Hey Moni and Terri, I meant to ask...did you both do ICSI? Erin I think if my memory is right you did half and half?


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome TTC. Good luck to you on Wednesday! How many follies do you think you have raring to go?

Jen-yes, we did ICSI on all and assisted hatching as well. Is that what you are planning?


----------



## JCM

Yes! That's the plan! Although I'm learning more and more to be flexible and be prepared for anything life has to throw at me! Lol


----------



## terripeachy

HA! Jen..yeah, especially with this process. Keep the calendar open! 

Nothing new to report here....:juggle:


----------



## ERosePW

JCM said:


> Hey Moni and Terri, I meant to ask...did you both do ICSI? Erin I think if my memory is right you did half and half?

Yep, I decided to do half and half, so that we could determine if DH's sperm and my eggs just weren't getting along on a molecular level (hehe!), but at the same time, be guaranteed that at least half of my eggs would be fertilized via ICSI. It turned out they all fertilized, so DH's sperm and my eggs do get along! LOL


----------



## ERosePW

TTCinNewYork said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I see I am a bit late but hope it is ok to chime in :). I am currently going through my first IVF cycle. I am a bit later in the stages as I am going for my egg retrieval this Wednesday :O!! I just wanted to post. (this is my first thread) I am anxious nervous excited and just full of all kinds of emotions. !!

Welcome to the thread TTCinNY! Everyone here is at a different stage in the process... some are in the thick of it, some are just beginning, and I'll be doing my second transfer in a few weeks. So welcome to the board, and GL on Wednesday! Keep us posted!:flower:


----------



## moni77

Welcome TTCinNY - I am also in NY! My transfer is Friday.

Yes we did ICSI on all - not sure about the assisted hatching at this point. I'll let you all know on Friday.


----------



## booger76

Good morning ladies!

Moni - I hope you are feeling better today and have taken what your doctor said to heart. I wish that there was a time in this process that we felt like we could actually take a deep breath and feel confident. :flower: I know that it will happen eventually, but I think until we have our children in our arms, we'll always be a little anxious. That's why we are all here though, to offer support to each other. Sending positive vibes your way!!!!

Beagle - Your vacation sounds fantastic. Those cabins sound awesome - especially the doggie door and fenced in yard. We have two dogs and it can be such a pain to travel with them because it is so very rare to find a place that is fenced (or even takes pets, for that matter). I think it's great that both you and Terri foster! I would love to do so as well, but our dogs are old and grumpy so I don't think it would be fair to bring in a new dog at this point - but maybe in the future. I love the idea of it.

Terri - Glad to see you are hanging in there. Hopefully you can continue to fight off DH manly needs. :blush: They act like it's the end of the world or something. Cracks me up.

TTCinNY - Welcome! Good luck tomorrow. How very exciting. Let us know how it goes. What protocol are you using?

JCM - Haha! Running certainly does make you sore. We'll see how long my break lasts. I always say I'm going to take a break and then I get on the scale one day - then the running shoes go back on immediately. I have a love/hate relationship with running for sure. I love how it makes me feel but I pretty much hate it while I'm doing it. But I think a few weeks off will serve me well. Hope your cysts are shrinking and you can come off the BCP. I have only been on it a week and I can already tell it's affecting me emotionally. Ugh. :cry:

ERose - I doubt that you are wimpy with the P shots - I haven't read one good thing about them. There is a thread on Fertility Friend I follow and this girl was posting about how she was uncomfortable standing, sitting, lying down, walking - basically all the time. They just sound horrendous. Seems like they could find a better way to inject them rather than to have to use oil. Oh well - I guess we do what we gotta do! Nice temp jump, by the way - any sign of AF??? I hope not. :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi booger! Well thanks for justifying my wussiness. Hehe! Yes, my butt was pretty sore after two or three days of those, and occasionally my leg would hurt when I walked. I really could've handled that easily enough though, if say, it was something else causing the achiness... but it was the IDEA of the long needle deep down in a muscle. That's why I think I'm a wuss... when just the idea of something bothers me! LOL

Um, as for AF, I did have brown spotting yesterday morning that I typically get in the few days leading up to AF... But there was no more after yesterday morning, and not today either. I've had some LIGHT cramping that usually means AF is a couple days away. But very sporadic, and definitely dull and light, like I may not have even noticed if I had been busy enough in that moment. I didn't test again today because I have one test left, and I figured I should probably just do it on the 14dpo mark. Yesterday was BFN though. I bought the kind beagle mentioned because it was such a good deal for three tests... the CB digi that say how many weeks. I would think even that would be accurate at 14dpo. But i'm not expecting too much... just focusing on the FET, so that I'm not disappointed when I have another BFN tomorrow, ha!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Hmm...I noticed the jump this morning too...I'll definitely be :ninja: tomorrow morning. So what are the next steps for FET. You continue on Lupron until.?.and then.?..and then the transfer!

booger-So what is next for you? Get started once AF gets here?


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I am so excited for you to start your next cycle. I just got a few books at the library on IVF (like I need more knowledge at this point...lol). But it makes me feel proactive reading that stuff. I am now getting so anxious about moving forward. I wish I could just go ahead & START! But I know I should wait for the grant info. It does say in the info that people with no children & have already put out money on fertility treatments will have priority. So that puts us ahead on everything. Plus we have been married 10+ years, my husband has almost 20 years at his job. I think we have a lot going for us. So I hope we can get SOMETHING. We put all the receipts on a spreadsheet. We have spent over $5K...that includes any work ups to diagnose as well as IUIs. I am trying not to look back on that saying I wish I had gone straight to IVF. Nothing indicated IUI wouldn't work. And if I had done IVF first, I would have always been thinking I could have saved money by trying other things first. No point in looking at the past.


----------



## booger76

ERose - I'll be checking tomorrow morning to see what that test says! Good luck. I don't blame you for focusing on the FET though - it's easier to swallow the BFN when you already have a solid plan in place moving forward. I totally get the IDEA of the shot freaking you out more than the shot itself. I have watched some videos of the shots and they are difficult to view. I am hoping I can do most of them myself but who knows what's going to happen once the time comes.

Beagle - What books did you get? I have read "IVF: A Patient's Guide" by Rebecca Matthews, "In Vitro Fertilization: The A.R.T. of Making Babies" by Geoffrey Sher, and "It Starts with the Egg" by Rebecca Fett. I have found them all to be very good reads. The ART of Making Babies is very technical at times but the information is good. I also keep reading scientific journal articles online. I'm a bit of an information junkie though. :wacko: I'm really hoping the grant works out for you - even if you have to wait a bit longer. The costs add up quickly (as you know) and any help would be amazing. When I found out at our RE appointment that my insurance might cover a good bit of the bloodwork and ultrasounds I about cried. It's not a ton of the cost, but anything we aren't paying out of pocket is a good thing.

Terri - I'm on birth control until they tell me to stop taking it. Then I will stop, wait for AF and then get moving on stims. My clinic cycles their patients together so that everyone will be doing their stimming and monitoring at the same time. We had to make a down payment of half the cost to reserve our spot in the September cycle. That was a sobering moment having to fork over that huge of chunk of change. :nope: Oh well, I keep telling myself that for less than the price of a car we can hopefully have a baby! How are you feeling???

So, the running team I do my running relays with (not a competitive team, more like a group of fun people who just like to run. Also not the people I ran with this past weekend. I filled in on another team who needed a runner.) received some tragic news on Sunday. One of the guys we run with was killed in a boating accident over the weekend. He fell out of the pontoon boat he was riding in on Saturday night and they still haven't found him. :cry: There was alcohol involved (he did like to party) but it's still kind of a mystery as to how/why he just fell out of the boat. It's still doesn't seem real. He had just gone through treatment for leukemia and survived and was getting ready to retire. So awful. Sorry to be such a downer but I can't get him off my mind.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your running buddy. That is just terrible. I'm assuming he was with other people, right? Life is SOOO precious. One minute you're running with someone, and the next day you're not. So sad...My heart goes out to all of you and his family. Especially since they can't locate him. I'm with you on the game plan now..so September sometime is when you're ready to start stimming. Gotcha!

I feel 100% normal. Nothing twitching, aching, my tatas are a little sore, but that's the progesterone. Soo....seriously nothing. I hope this is a good thing. :shrug:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger so sorry about your friend. We had a customer recently pass away & it is hitting me hard too. I didn't know him well. But his wife was always so nice. He had some medical issues going on.

The books I got were Having a baby when the old-fashioned way isn't working by Cindy Margolis; Baby Steps Having the child I always wanted (Just not as I expected) by Elisabeth Rohm; & Conceptions & Misconceptions (this one is more technical). I got them at the library. I have another one on hold called the Couple's Guide to In Vitro Fertilization.

Also when researching books to get I came across a story of a women who got the wrong egg!!! Apparently she brought him to term & delivered & gave him to the biological parents. Crazy story. Then a couple years later they were finally pregnant again via surrogate.


----------



## ERosePW

I still got a BFN on the CB digi this morning, and although my spotting never came back from Mon morning, I feel full and slightly crampy like AF could be coming. Strange that I only had the brown spotting Mon morning, and nothing since. I bet it will come back today, and I'll start AF tomorrow. I think I need to call my RE's office. They scheduled my appt for tomorrow, assuming I would've started AF, so I'm wondering if they'd even want me to come in if AF hasn't begun. Better give them a call.

I did buy some FRERs on my way into work. I know the digis aren't as sensitive as the FRERs, and I wasn't feeling crampy when I bought them, so I figured I'd test again later today after a hold. But now that I'm having these dull cramps, I probably wont waste one. Or maybe I'll just see if the spotting comes back and then decide.

So my friend at work who's my age (she already has 2 boys)... we do things outside of work sometimes, and our DHs get along great. She's one of the ones that knows I've been TTC, so a little earlier on (when I didn't think it would take this long), she talked about trying for her 3rd, and we joked about how fun it would be to be PG at the same time. She wasn't totally certain that she wanted a 3rd, so it was mostly just silly joking around, and then she started having thyroid issues and had to start some meds which aren't safe during PG so she decided even if she did want a 3rd, it would have to wait until she could figure out her meds situation. Well... she told me yesterday that they accidentally got PG, and she literally found out right after my IVF failed, so she's been super nervous to tell me. She doesn't even seem happy because she's really nervous about the meds and has to get a quick plan in place with the Dr. I acted like I was still happy for her (and I am). It just kills me these girls who are as old as me, can get PG not only w/ thyroid issues, but also on complete accident, while trying to AVOID it.

Anyway, my main point of that was that she had some bleeding/cramping right when AF was supposed to come. She said the bleeding wasn't real heavy, but the cramping felt totally like AF, but she got a hunch because the bleeding was a little lighter than her normal period, so she freaked out and tested. She's about 8 weeks along now. I was just thinking, that's def a perfect example of how some bleeding/cramping isn't uncommon when getting a BFP.


----------



## beaglemom

I have def heard that about the bleeding/cramping. I am sorry you have the frustration of seeing such easy accidental pregnancies. I know you are happy for her but at the same time slightly bummed & a littled peeved you have to go through so much. But I am sure your FET will be successful.

On that same note, I said to my husband last night how do you feel about the fact that by the time this is all over we would have spent about $20K to have a baby. He said well I am pretty sure that when our baby comes, we won't even think about the money. I know that is true, but also so much easier for him to say...I am the one who pays the bills! But I know I will feel the same. But I am dedicated to getting my baby paid off BEFORE it gets here...or very close.

I got a copy of the final bill I was looking for to complete my list for the grant. Now I am patiently waiting to hear back from my dr about my letter. I copied my tax returns, pay stubs, W2s...I think I am all set. I still have not heard back from the foundation on the announcement date.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I see your temps are still up...I think you have a really good shot at being PG with your coworker. At least she didn't tell you when you found out that your IVF failed, so she does get a gold star for that. Every time I hear those stories, I am just aggravated to no end (on the inside). Why does life have to be so unfair??! Yes, I am also happy for your friend, but that is just crazy. I seriously think a lot of times that once you have one kid your body is just prepared for more. Since most of us haven't had one, our bodies are just out of sorts, and don't know what to do. *sigh*

beaglemom-You'll get it paid off! If that's your goal I know it will happen. 

Oh, I have to paste today's funny on this thread..I have to go get it from the >35 side. 

My hubs has taken to calling the embryos, 'the 'bros.' I ate two eggs this morning and was REALLY full and he said 'Well, the bros probably don't like egg yolks, just like their pops.' He's silly. I told him, 'When I asked them, they said they liked eggs.' I also told him that they are going to be girls, so he can stop calling them 'the 'bros.'My hubs has taken to calling the embryos, 'the bros.' I ate two eggs this morning and was REALLY full and he said 'Well, the bros probably don't like egg yolks, just like their pops.' He's silly. I told him, 'When I asked them, they said they liked eggs.' HA!!HA!!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> ERose-I see your temps are still up...I think you have a really good shot at being PG with your coworker. At least she didn't tell you when you found out that your IVF failed, so she does get a gold star for that. Every time I hear those stories, I am just aggravated to no end (on the inside). Why does life have to be so unfair??! Yes, I am also happy for your friend, but that is just crazy. I seriously think a lot of times that once you have one kid your body is just prepared for more. Since most of us haven't had one, our bodies are just out of sorts, and don't know what to do. *sigh*
> 
> beaglemom-You'll get it paid off! If that's your goal I know it will happen.
> 
> Oh, I have to paste today's funny on this thread..I have to go get it from the >35 side.
> 
> My hubs has taken to calling the embryos, 'the 'bros.' I ate two eggs this morning and was REALLY full and he said 'Well, the bros probably don't like egg yolks, just like their pops.' He's silly. I told him, 'When I asked them, they said they liked eggs.' I also told him that they are going to be girls, so he can stop calling them 'the 'bros.'My hubs has taken to calling the embryos, 'the bros.' I ate two eggs this morning and was REALLY full and he said 'Well, the bros probably don't like egg yolks, just like their pops.' He's silly. I told him, 'When I asked them, they said they liked eggs.' HA!!HA!!

Ha ha! You sound like me & my husband!


----------



## ERosePW

Yes, thanks girls... and it will especially be tough if my FET doesnt work, and I have to watch her belly growing every day at work for the next nine months. She is two offices down the hall from me. As much as I love her, and i'm happy for her, it will be really hard. But the FET is gonna work, so never mind all that!

terri, that's great that you guys are talking like that. Positive vibes will bring positive news!!! :thumbup: DH and I did that too... we'd get home from work and he'd ask me if I made sure not to stress the babies out with my job. ha! I think talking like that is healthy.

So I went to the restroom to use one of those FRERs, and sure enough, there was the brown spotting, back, just like i thought it would be, hehe. If I go by the last cycle that I took Lupron, AF arrived the day after 15dpo. Today I am 14dpo, so it could come tomorrow, but maybe not even until Fri. I got a call back from my RE's office, and she said I could still come in for my appt if I want to, but if AF hasn't arrived, then my lining is probably still thick and my E would be high. So she said we could reschedule it if I dont want to come in twice. Well duh... Why would I want to come in and be probed twice if not needed? So anyway, we concluded that I'll just call in the morning if AF hasn't arrived, and I can reschedule for Fri or Mon. So we'll see what happens overnight.


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh!! I was hoping the spotting would stay away!! Yes, I would wait until day 3 or whenever you're supposed to go in. Why would anyone go in twice? I guess for personal attention. Hee hee. 

I think it's good that hubs is talking about his bros a little. He said he can't REALLY get excited until the baby is here, so I'm happy he's a little excited. 

I'm just feeling bored with waiting already. I know most don't feel anything this early, but I kind of wish I had a little something to get my hopes up even if it just a smidge of hope (aside from great temps that I think are a trick). I'm not feeling out yet, just bored. That's really the only way to describe it. 

Hope the rest of you are having a great day!


----------



## ERosePW

Totally understand what you're saying Terri. After my ET, when the bloating and discomfort went away and it was just a waiting game at that point, I got bored too. Luckily, my family came to visit about a week after the transfer though, so that kept me distracted and my mind stayed busy for the next week after. When did you say you're going to test? I know you mentioned you're not waiting until the blood test, but I couldn't remember when you're going to go for it.


----------



## terripeachy

I'll probably test on Sunday or Monday. As of today, I don't even know why I'm thinking about testing because I had another temp drop. So my boring wait is now just a wait for the end. I did volunteer to be in a focus group this evening for Shady Grove. They offered a gift, and I wonder what it is. Probably a tshirt, a pen with a flower on the top of it (all of their pens have big flowers on top. They are kind of fun.), or something dumb. I'm just not feeling it today. :growlmad:


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, don't you start worrying about your temps! Do not start losing hope. What do you want to bet those temps go back up tomorrow? And even if they don't, it doesn't mean anything negative. I'm sure your RE would agree with me. Maybe this is why girls don't temp during IVF cycles. Stay optimistic!! There's no reason for you to be thinking otherwise!


----------



## moni77

Terri - stop that!! Its not over...stay positive!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Terri - Ditto to what Erin and Moni said - try not to read into your temps right now! You are still way above your coverline anyway. :thumbup: I'm interested to see what your gift is from the focus group. Hopefully something useful and not anything too chintzy.

Moni - How are you doing?? Any updates before your transfer tomorrow?

ERose - I'm sure you've already made up your mind but I would reschedule my appointment. I hear you on the pregnant coworker front. Luckily, most of the ladies in my office are past their babymaking time so we don't have anyone currently pregnant or trying, at least as far as I know. But one of my old friends just posted something on Facebook about being pregnant again - on accident, with her 4th child. Her husband was rambling about how sometimes you can't plan everything and they'll just have to roll with the punches. I'm happy for her but it does frustrate me that, like you said, some people seem to have no problem getting pregnant even when they are purposely NOT TRYING.

Beagle - Did you get the letter from your doctor so that you could submit your application? It is hard not to think about how much IVF costs in the end. I'm just hoping that we get enough eggs and embryos the first time around that we won't have to go through the whole stimming process more than once. It really does suck that it's so expensive.I know that once we have our babies, we won't be thinking about the cost and that it will be worth it in the end. That doesn't mean that it still doesn't suck. I just feel very fortunate that DH and I are able to make it work (well, hopefully!). I read about so many people who just can't financially swing it and therefore hit the end of the road. :nope:

I received a little more information from my REs office yesterday in regards to why we may not have been able to get pregnant on our own. It appears that my ovarian reserve testing turned out normal (phew, because my initial numbers (not run in his lab) were borderline). It looks like it may be a problem on DHs end of things after all. His SA came back a little subpar, not terrible, but not great either. I think his numbers are mostly OK since we are doing IVF, but could have been the issue with natural conception.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri...not much longer to wait...maybe try to do something to get your spirits up. A night out or dinner out or something. While you are waiting for testing, I am waiting for vacation...it feels like the time is so slow!

I was talking to my friend & she is saying I need to transfer 2 so I can be done having kids. I think the idea of twins is cute but the reality is going to be tough...still trying to figure out which way to go. I am leaning towards the PGD but also thinking about saving money. Oh well...a few months to keep thinking. Maybe I will have a miracle pregnancy while we wait. I am actually looking forward to having fun sex again, you know...no thinking about it. I will still use opks & monitor my O signs.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger...no letter yet...I am trying not to think too much about it. I have over a month to send in my application, so I am trying to be patient & give the office some time. What were your husband's numbers? That is where our problem is. I am hoping since I have a great reserve & I have responded so well on follistim, that I will have success with the egg retrieval process.

I do feel bad for people who just have to stop trying because of money. We will not be starving or anything by doing IVF so I feel very fortunate. But years ago when we first started trying, I knew IVF was out of the question because of money.


----------



## booger76

beaglemom said:


> What were your husband's numbers? That is where our problem is.

This is from the e-mail my nurse coordinator sent me:

_"Plenty of sperm to work with IVF. His initial numbers are good, but when we process it out the numbers drop a bit. We like to see total progressive count of at least 10 million and Dhs was 5 million (still tons of sperm ) and the morphology we like to see above 5% and his was 3%. So it was just under our &#8220;normal&#8221; parameters." _

So, not terrible but it does make more sense as to why we have been having trouble if his progessive motility is low. 

I also wonder if they they might have just had a hard time making their way through my cervix. When my Dr. tried to measure it using a cathereter during our consult he had a hard time and said something about it having a sharp angle in it - that's the reason I have to do the mock transfer since he said it won't be an easy one. :shrug:


----------



## ERosePW

Booger, sorry about the sperm issue, but like you said, at least you have a possible explanation for not getting PG on your own. Sometimes it just feels good to get a reason, ya know? Ours is completely unexplained. DH and I both tested well. I may have had a minor blockage in one tube during the first 14 months that we were trying, because during my HSG, the Dr had a hard time getting the dye to go through and had to apply tons more pressure to get through. But my RE won't commit to that, since she said it could've just been a spasm. So maybe, maybe not. I actually got PG once prior to my HSG, but it was on the left side. Its possible I should've just given it more time and we would've gotten PG again, but I didn't want to keep rolling the dice every month. I was so over it! 

I did go ahead and change my appt. AF still hasn't arrived, so I called this morning, and told them I'd prefer to just go in on Monday to give AF time to start, and be a few days in, so that I dont have to risk coming back a couple days later. She said even if I dont get AF though, they want to see me on Monday. If AF doesn't arrive, then they'll want to check for cysts. But honestly, I'm sure AF will probably come today or tomorrow. I just had a fully natural, unmedicated cycle, and I feel really good.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> What were your husband's numbers? That is where our problem is.
> 
> This is from the e-mail my nurse coordinator sent me:
> 
> _"Plenty of sperm to work with IVF. His initial numbers are good, but when we process it out the numbers drop a bit. We like to see total progressive count of at least 10 million and David&#8217;s was 5 million (still tons of sperm ) and the morphology we like to see above 5% and his was 3%. So it was just under our &#8220;normal&#8221; parameters." _
> 
> So, not terrible but it does make more sense as to why we have been having trouble if his progessive motility is low.
> 
> I also wonder if they they might have just had a hard time making their way through my cervix. When my Dr. tried to measure it using a cathereter during our consult he had a hard time and said something about it having a sharp angle in it - that's the reason I have to do the mock transfer since he said it won't be an easy one. :shrug:Click to expand...

Very similar to me...except I did get mine up to 40 million from 12 million. His post wash was 1 million, then 4 million, then 9 million. Then we had one at 500K (which I think was due to not enough abstinence), then our last was 5 million. With no issues on me, we still had a decent shot with IUI, but no luck. You def have a good count for IVF. At least with IVF, the sperm don't have to do much. I am sure you are using ICSI...so basically they take the good boys & inject them. So just like in real life, the men do practically NOTHING to get us pregnant...LOL! :D I think you have a great shot with IVF...& a completely reasonable explaination as to why no pregnancy. Have you ever watch the Great Sperm Race (I think that is the name)? You can see it on youtube. It offers a lot of insight to the process of getting pregnant & how hard scientifically it can be.


----------



## ERosePW

I still have a little brown spotting today, but no cramps whatsoever, and that full feeling I had yesterday is completely gone too. I would've sworn AF was going to arrive sometime today, but now it doesn't feel even remotely close. I wish my body wouldn't play such tricks on me.

BTW, right after I told you girls about my coworker yesterday, I get home from work and hear from one of my best friends who lives in Atlanta, and she too is accidentally pregnant. She has a 6-yr old, and didn't know if she wanted a second child for sure, so she was back on BCP. She got PG on the pill. She was on the pill the first time she got PG too. Someone kill me.


----------



## booger76

ERosePW said:


> She got PG on the pill. She was on the pill the first time she got PG too. Someone kill me.


Oh, this made me laugh. Sorry! But I completely feel your sentiment there - it's utterly ridiculous. And totally unfair. If only they knew how hard some women have to try. :dohh:

How weird that AF still hasn't shown. It's funny how we get to the point where we actually WANT her to show up so we can move on with things. :haha:

I just ate a huge burrito at lunch and now I just want to take a nap. :sleep: Good thing it's really beautiful out today - maybe I'll be motivated to take a nice walk after work. I could certainly use some fresh air.


----------



## JCM

What the hell!? Ive been on the pill for what seems like forever!!! Why don't i "accidentally" get pregnant!? Ok let's be real, this pill makes me want NOTHING to do with sex. I swear I've been so depressed this last 6-8 months. Ugh. Just let me get pregnant!!! 

Whew! Anyway! Hi all! Terri, you're sooooo close! I'm getting really anxious to see your bfp! Getting ready to go relax at acupuncture...plus 5 days off from being stepmom. I'm needing to be more positive for my Monday cyst appt so hopefully my mood will shift. Sorry about AF playing games, Erin! I was looking at my last cyst cycle and I had a 45 day cycle. Bcps until day 42. I might end up with another week of this crap. On a good note, I'm having lots of cramps on both sides. Maybe these things are bursting finally?? 
Booger, I agree with Beagle. The nice thing about ivf is, all you need are the best swimmers hand picked by the doctor. I hope this works out for all of us. I'm just having one of those negative days...
Moni, hope you're feeling good about the big transfer tomorrow!! Exciting stuff!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Good thing you didn't tell me that story this morning or I really would have jumped off the ledge. I'm in much better spirits now (socializing and laughing with coworkers totally picks me up). No more cramping, unfortunately, but I feel better overall. The focus group was changed to an individual interview and it's now at 4:30 instead of 5:45. It's near my work so I was just going to sit around/read until 5:30, but now I can get out of here an hour sooner. Yay! Anyway, happy/sad to hear about your friend. Yeah, at this point I wish I was accidentally pregnant as well.

Booger-I think IVF is the way to go for you too. At most you'd need like 25-50 sperm, and there are MILLIONS so not to worry at all..And yes, they do take the best ones for ICSI, sedate them, and then wake them up when it's time to go..hee hee. Pretty much what happens to us for retrieval. 

Jen-Sorry you're so miserable on BCPs but hopefully you only have to take them for one more week. That would be a blessing. Today was just a debbie downer day for a lot of us. :hugs: Where do you live?

Moni-Good luck tomorrow! You'll do great! Hope you have some movies/shows to watch in your downtime. I taped a ton of tv shows too, and talked on the phone a lot after my transfer.

In the end, we are all very fortunate that we can afford this either through insurance/savings/whatever the case may be. I don't know what I would do if I had to pay it all out of pocket. Well, I know..I'd take a home equity loan, and pay it back gradually. I actually did get a line of credit just in case I needed it, but so far, I haven't needed it. I may end up using that for adoption though, so I'm not in the clear just yet.

Ok ladies..it's almost time for me to roll out. Have a good night. <3


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I'm glad you are feeling better. :) Have fun at your interview tonight and let us know what your free gift is, hehe!

Jen, sorry you're having one of those negative days, I totally understand. I've managed to keep a pretty decent attitude about all of this, for the most part... but when I have a bad day, it's usually really bad. Like, REALLY bad. I've had some days over the last 21 months, where I'm just downright depressed. Feel better, hun! I feel confident that your cysts will be gone and you'll be able to get started on your IVF!

Moni, GL tomorrow!! We'll be thinking about you! How exciting that the big day is just about here. Check in when you can.:thumbup:

Hi beagle and booger!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back from my interview. It was great. The interviewer was actually laughing as I was telling her some of the stories (like about my horrid anesthesiologist). She wasn't supposed to laugh, but I think she was relieved. She said most people are crying, which is also understandable. We had a good time. My gift was a Mastercard $50 gift card. They also had sandwiches, cookies, pickles, and chips from Panera, so I thought that was really nice and I'm glad I did it.

I'm feeling more relaxed about everything now. Whatever is meant to be, is meant to be. I'm either going to get two lines in the near future or we'll just try again. :shrug: I'll just have to say my prayers and hope it's finally my turn. One thing is that they said no caffeine or alcohol during this TWW. This morning, I broke down and got a 1/2 cup of coffee from the coffee station. I fixed it up with cream and Splenda and carried it back to my desk, but I didn't drink it. I am eager to have one cup next Thursday, good or bad news. :fool:


----------



## JCM

Hey Terri, I live in arizona. I wasn't allowed alcohol or caffeine the whole month of the iui. It was annoying because I wasn't actually pregnant and all I wanted was an iced tea! Then when I found out the test was negative, I drank a lot of tequila. So it evened out. Lol
I'm so ready to get off this emotional roller coaster. My husband is being a complete ass today on top of everything else. One day I want him to have the feelings. Just one day in my body. I bet he would be nicer. 
My acupuncture guy made me feel a bit better. He usually does. His receptionist is super nice to talk to also. I think I'll take a nice bath with lavender. School lunches are made and dinner is almost done. Stepkids and husband should just go away for a little while and leave me alone! : ) I will drink a glass of wine for you, Terri!


----------



## beaglemom

Moni - good luck today! I can't remember how many you are transferring ???

Okay, so I am finding myself very restless these past few days. Is it possible I have become addicted to fertility treatment & don't know how to take a break? Last night I was saying to my husband that a tiny part of me wants to do one more IUI while we wait. But I think it is NUTS! But in the back of my head I say well 1 IUI we had only 1 egg...the other IUI we had a horrible count. So I rationalize it & think to myself I only had 1 really well timed IUI with good eggs & okay sperm count. But I think it is crazy. But then I think well I stil have some follistim at home left over. And it will probably go to wait.

Do you guys think it would be nuts to try again while I wait on the IVF grant? I know I have to do what is right for me...but I am just wondering if anyone else thinks I am completely nuts.


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hey All...

baby dust to all....

I'm not sure if this is the right thread bcoz I'm bumpin in with my question.. As u ladies have been through IVF u wud have a fair knowledge abt many of these things...
Wud be of gr8 help if someone can help me with some answers...

I've foraged the internet abt progesterone and everything abt it.. But is it actually possible to fall pregnant with less than 10 ng/ml of progesterone??.. I've got my CD21 serum progesterone tested for 2 cycles n its been constantly b/w 6-7ng/ml (my FE had not prescribed it, I got it done for curiosity sake). I believe it needs to be around 15 ng/ml for the implantation to happen. So my FE has prescribed me the prog. suppositories of 200mg per day. I'm just wondering if my prog issue is the one due to which I'm not able to fall pregnant all the while?.. I asked my FE but she says that it may not be "THE" reason.. thats it. But I'm still curious to know bcoz, though I took the suppositories this IUI cycle, AF arrived rite 14 days after the IUI. That means I got AF when I was still on the suppositories. Can this actually happen?.. I'm somewhat not getting to-the-point answers from my FE. Can anyone help me with ur answers? 

Has anyone of you been through prog. issues before and found success through IVF?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi His Sweetheart. I think your question would be answered more completely if you started your own thread. I see you spammed everywhere else already too.

beaglemom-Don't get mad, but yeah, I think you're addicted. hee hee. This month is supposed to be relaxing, so you just have to let it go. I found that IUIs aren't really a perfect science, so the odds of getting everything JUST right are pretty slim. I personally wouldn't waste any more money on it if you know you are planning to do IVF in October. Just take it easy this month-step back from your books and your googling, and enjoy the month! Still check out the forums though! hee hee. We would miss you if you left.

Jen-I laughed about your tequila. Funny. I could drink during IUI, well, beforehand, but afterwards I did not. Thanks for drinking wine for me. I prefer red, unless it's a not too sweet Riesling. :) :flower:


----------



## booger76

Good Morning, ladies. :flower:

Moni - Good luck today. Sending positive vibes your way. :dust:

HisSweetheart - Sorry, I don't think I can offer too much help on your question. I have heard that lower progesterone levels can lead to problems with implantation but that's about all I know. I think Terri offered you some sound advice though. Starting your own thread will likely get some responses from ladies who have been in a situation similar to your own. Good luck and I hope you find an answer to your question!

Beagle - I agree with Terri - I think you should forget about doing another IUI. Not only will it save you some money but I also think it will offer you some peace of mind to NOT do it. You can focus on your plan moving forward and into IVF -whenever that may be. It really sounds like you guys have tried everything you could do up to this point. I know how easy it is to overanalyze everthing - I do it myself! I was just thinking last night about the last year and wondering if we really just didn't always have the best timing and that maybe we should just try a couple of more cycles on our own. Then the rational part of my brain switched on and said, "No, you have plan. Move forward with it. We have tried hard and did everything correctly and it didn't happen so quit rethinking it all" And I felt better after that. Your vacation is soooooo close - focus on that instead!!!:happydance:

JCM - Oh, how nice would it be to have our OHs step into our bodies and see what it is like for awhile. Kind of like a Freaky Friday type of deal - might be interesting for us to see what's it's like for them too. I think they would be shocked - especially when it comes to the emotional aspect of things. How much longer for the BCPs? They are evil little monsters.

Terri - Look, your temp jumped back up today! :happydance: I'm so hopeful for you it almost hurts! :dance:

ERose - Looks like your temp is holding steady. Feeling any different today? Hoping that is AF is going to show she does it soon - it's sounds frustrating to be in limbo.

I am so happy it's Friday. Here is a little cartoon to hopefully make you all smile:
 



Attached Files:







everyday.jpg
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beaglemom

Don't worry...I will not get angry with anyone for giving me their opinion when I ask for it...as long as you are not harsh about it :)

So someone on another thread totally jogged my memory on something. She said just take my meds but try naturally. Well here is the deal...my u/s are $250 each (needing 2 for each IUI)...but if I do not do the IUI...meaning natural intercouse...my insurance covers & I pay a copay. So if I buy the trigger, use the meds I already have, I can do a medicated cycle, no IUI, & it will cost me $160 vs $1000 for an IUI cycle. So I think I will do that for my Sept cycle. I don't see why my dr would object. No dangers involved & I am completely aware of my success rates (LOW). But at least I will be doing SOMETHING & my follistim won't go to waste. I think I only have about 45 - 60 days on it. So not like I can save it for the IVF. My husband likes this plan as well. So I think I will give it a shot naturally this month...probably using the conceive plus or the other lube I have (can't think of the name right now) but no other meds.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I would like to join this thread because, I am looking for support and encouragement, to offer encouragement and support when I can. My husband has low sperm count, morph, mot. In September of last near we conceived however lost our DS December at 14 weeks gestation. I had a HSG and it has been indicated that I have a right blocked tube. So IVF is in order, we have interviewed with several centers and have decided that we will go with SGFC (Shady Grove Fertility Center). Our first appointment is September 2nd, I am so nervous, scared and excited at the same time. I would like to know what to expect on my first visit and visits to come. Can one of you lovely ladies inform please?


----------



## terripeachy

H brighteyez! I go to Shady Grove! hee hee. Where are you located? I'm in Baltimore. They are very nice at that location, and will tell you everything you need to know. You've had all your other kids naturally? Their website is also really good. I had my interview about their services yesterday and I told the lady that the website really tells you everything you need to know. Going to see the doctor just makes it official.

beaglemom-Can you just order a trigger? Do you think the doctor will write a script for you without going to see them and be monitored? If you can do it, why not? Sounds like a good compromise.

booger-Thanks for the laugh. That is always me on Fridays. Luckily I only have 15 more minutes to play online before my day is over. hee hee. 

Have a great afternoon, friends!


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - Cool, I'm in Baltimore as well!! :happydance: It is cool to have someone close by and going to the same FC. Yes, we had all the other children natural. We were so much younger than now that we have aged some we are having issues conceiving. I will check out the website and get come information thanks for the tip. :dohh:


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beaglemom-Can you just order a trigger? Do you think the doctor will write a script for you without going to see them and be monitored? If you can do it, why not? Sounds like a good compromise.

I still plan to be monitored. The difference being my u/s would be a copay instead of the full amount. So significantly cheaper. I would need a prescription for the trigger because I think my refills have run out. Their office does cycles like this because they offered me this option since insurance covers it...but I know my chances are so slim, so we went with IUI. But I think this is a good option for us while we wait for IVF. Not a lot out of pocket. But if I did not have follistim left over, I would not do this option.

By the way, my sister is in Baltimore. I hate you Orioles!!! <NY fan>


----------



## brighteyez73

Beaglemom - LOL, I don't like the Orioles either, I love the Ravens and the Yankees. I am hoping I can start next month or October too!


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-hey now...I never commented on your love of the Yankees..oh ok about your copay versus paying for the entire thing. I do think that it's a good compromise for you and I know it'll make you happy.

Next time you get down here, the three of us should have a meet and greet! hee hee. I met a friend from the TWW when her husband was in town for business. We had a great time.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri and Beaglemom - that would be awesome!! I am game.


----------



## moni77

Hello ladies. Well I am PUPO but unfortunately not very optimistic Only one of the embryos wasleft for the transfer and it was developing slowly, still not at theblastocyst stage. So the odds are back down to twenty percent for me. Beta on 9-2 because of the holiday, I'll test at home on 9-1. 

Welcome to the newbies. I'll bemoreup for chatting in a couple of days. Justwanted to give you allthe quick update.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the update Moni. I have been so curious as to what happened today. It kind of sucks that they don't keep you updated along the way instead of just showing up and hearing bad news. BUT....that one could still do the trick..be positive and just see how things go..Oh you're lucky you have your test day so soon. Your clinic is on the fast track..:hugs: Chin up, babe. Are you taking bed rest for the next day or so?


----------



## moni77

They said the other 2 arrested today. Do there wouldn't havebeen news to tell me. I am going tothe in-laws to be pampered for the weekend. I'll try to catch up on the other blogs this weekend depending on reception.


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, so sorry about the sad news about your other embies today, Hun. I'm sure that felt like a punch in the gut. But the good news is, you are currently holding a fertilized embryo in your uterus as we speak! I read lots of success stories for women who had less than perfect embryos put in, and they ended up being "the one". Maybe your little embie just prefers your uterus over the lab, and will now grow like a weed since he/she has been put where it belongs. They can only tell so much under a microscope, so that little buggar could easily thrive now. I feel like all is going to be okay. :flower:

Hi brighteyez! You were on my TTC After a Loss thread back when I was still on it. I'm glad you came to join us here, as I'll be excited to get updates from you! How cool that you and Terri go to the same clinic, I was excited to read that! You could easily run into each other, and it really is nice knowing someone is close by that is going through something similar. Since this is your 1st time at a specialist, they may do IUI before IVF. But they will go over all your options w/ you first, and you can decide together what's best and what you prefer. I only did 2 IUIs, because I was impatient and ready to get on with it! LOL. Not sure if you caught up with the whole thread, but my fresh cycle of IVF didn't work out, so I'm getting ready to have 2 of my frozen embies transferred in a few weeks.

Terri, you hanging in there deary? Nice that you got a $50 gift card! To me, that's a great gift. I love gift cards!

The only girl on BnB that i have met in person is beagle. :) She was in Orlando for a very fast trip, and we met up for lunch and even did a little shopping at the outlet mall. And i have to say, it did feel good to actually meet and talk to someone on here in person. 

Jen, I hope your DH is being nicer today! I hate when my DH is grumpy, it throws my whole day off. But then again, I can be moody more often than he is, so I don't hold it against him, LOL! 

beagle, sure, if you have the meds and can get anything else you need without the monitoring and just try at home with intercourse, why not then? You wouldn't be spending near the amount of money. I say go for it then.

Hi booger! Thanks, I hope AF comes soon too. I took another HPT and it was still neg, so when I KNOW I'm not PG, I just want AF to get here! Limbo is so frustrating. And if it doesn't come, I know myself, and I know I will sit around wondering if that IVF screwed my dang body up, because I never had issues with late O, long cycles, and no AF ever in my life. So in order to keep me from obsessing over it, I really need it to get here, LOL.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-you are cracking me up, but yeah, AF really needs to get here for you, and fast!! What's the freaking hold up??!! 

I didn't realize you and beagle met. That's awesome. I have met MOST of my best moto. friends from the internet. It's cool because I can go all over the country and have people to visit or call if I'm in trouble. 

I'm hanging in. I am really excited for the party tomorrow and I am a little afraid that will be my happiness for the month of August. For some reason I really don't think this worked. I know I'm supposed to stay positive, but I just don't know. The good news if it doesn't work is that out fantasy draft party is next week so at least I can drink a few beers while I'm there! Small consolation at this point, but I think I'll take it. I also do want to go running. I am turning into a blob. Maybe I just need to start walking as a minimum. 

Ok. I'm rambling. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## terripeachy

The verdict is in and I got a BFN. :cry: My temperature was 98.0 this morning, so I kind of expected it. Last night at the party, I was just cramping, cramping. I think AF is trying to show up, but my meds aren't letting her so I will just feel crampy for the next couple days.

I'm going on a motorcycle ride in a few, so it'll be good to focus on something else other than my stupid body. I guess we'll just have to try this again and see what happens next time.

The party was really great. My best friend was so happy. Her husband had tshirts made with a caricature of her on them and it said "Oh Lordy..look who's forty!" That's really all she wanted but with the cost of dinner, she decided that shirts were too expensive, so she didn't get them, and he surprised her. The menu said 'happy birthday, BESTIE' on it, and on the back of the menu, it also had her picture. She was just crying and crying and felt very overwhelmed. There were 12 of us there and it was just really really fun. You'd think we were all still in high school the way we act when we're all together. Just laughing so loudly and joking. Last night I thought 'It is really great to be an adult.' And so ends my journal entry. :haha:


----------



## JCM

Oh Terri I was counting down to today to get an update from you! Not out yet though I suppose! My mom always yells at me every month and says "you always get so negative but when I was pregnant with you I had period cramps and a headache and there you were!" I guess I was her "surprise it's not your period". Lucky me... Glad you had a good time at the party! I love how you're making in case it's negative plans. I do that too. 

My weekend turned out to be so great. DH apologized and we had a great time together. Lots of happy hours and even some new giant diamond earrings! I'm loving them. I have my scan tomorrow to check on the cysts. They switched me to the first appt of the day so I can have extra talk time with my RE. I just want to talk to him about my testosterone level. It was originally on the low end and I think it's gotten a lot lower with all of these bcps. I'm staying on a good workout routine though so hopefully that's helping with boosting things naturally. Also, eating more protein than carbs. I just love bread so much! I may have said this already but last cycle on bcps was about 42 days. Got my period on cd45. Tomorrow is cd31. Might end up on another week of these things if I'm progressing the same as last time. So, I'm prepared but it doesn't mean I won't fall apart and cry in his office. Haha god help him tomorrow. My husband said he's glad he's an orthopedic surgeon and not an RE. He said can you imagine all of the women he makes cry? Seriously. I could never have his job. Speaking of jobs...I've decided to get my phd in psychology. I thought that might be cool. Plus, I can sign things Dr whenever I want! Haha

Moni, sorry about the unexpected news. Hopefully like Erin said, that little guy wants to snuggle and grow into your uterus and not some dish!!! (I think I just determined the sex of your baby right there) ; ) 

Welcome! How cool that you and Terri are close to each other. Nobody is ever in arizona!


----------



## moni77

Thanks guys. Terri sorry for the BFN. I was so hoping for good news for you this month..someone needs it...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks..yeah, good news would be nice. I guess you're next in line for the bfp!! 
*sulking to the dugout*


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies! 

ERose - I remember you, yes! Glad I was able to catch up with you, excited to see how you are coming along. Plus you were always encouraging and funny.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

Terri - I'm so sorry about the BFN. :cry: It does seem that there hasn't been much luck around lately. Maybe September will be the lucky month. Well, Moni still has a chance to close out the month on a good note.......In any case, I don't know what to say really other than it sucks and I know you must be disappointed. We are here for you, though. :hugs: In our weird little virtual way. :flower: I'm glad that you were able to get out and have a good time on Saturday. Your friends party sounds fun - how sweet of her husband to surprise her like that. I hope your motorcycle ride was a good release yesterday, as well. Sometimes fresh air and the open road are the best things around.

p.s. - Your new profile pic is super cute!

brighteyez73 - Welcome! How cool that you and Terri are so close to each other. I'm like JCM - I feel like I'm out in the middle of nowhere, which I guess I kinda am way out here in Montana. I kind of like it that way though. :winkwink: I, too, am a Yankees fan. Albeit, it took me a long time to come around - my husband loves them and finally after listening to and watching so many games, I have am a fan now too. Sad to see Jeter go after this year. :cry: My HSG also showed a right blocked tube, hence why we are moving onto IVF in Sept. 

JCM - Nothing like a little bling to brighten up your day! Glad you and DH are all made up. Hoping you don't have to take the BCPs one more day than necessary - I'm going on two weeks now and I really had forgotten how horrid they are. Where are you in AZ? I lived in NM for a few years awhile back and my brother lived in Phoenix for a long time so I'm sort of familiar with the state. I loved going in the winter to visit my brother as it felt nice and warm. Summer, not so much. But I'm a heat wimp. :haha:

Beagle - Sounds like you have a plan in place. Did you get DH on board? Vacation is only about a week away! Hooray! I'm stoked for the long weekend coming up so I can only imagine how excited you must be! :happydance:

Moni - How are you doing? Hanging in there?

ERose - Hope you had a lovely weekend. Looks like AF finally made her arrival. Hooray!? (Seems weird to say). Let us know how your appointment goes today.


----------



## beaglemom

My husband is all on board with whatever I want. I just need to put a call in to my dr when I get back to get the trigger ordered. No more refills.

Me & my husband had a little annoyance over the weekend. Same old thing...apparently I have a higher sex drive...then I am always told I need to be more aggressive & sexy. Then I think of all the things I do & think I am so tired of being in charge of EVERYTHING. He should take charge somewhere. But basically we just went to sleep silently...no fight. The next day he was texting me asking about going out somewhere fancy & things like that. He is a great man but I seriously just need him to think more for himself without me getting angry to motivate him. I don't want to be that person. So anyways...no real hard feelings...just ready for us to get away in a few days. But I really don't want to go through dr appts or anything else next cycle if he is not going to try to keep up his end in the bedroom.

BUT...having said all that...so excited for vacation. I looked up all kinds of things to see on our 4 hour drive to the mountains. We love taking detours & seeing new things. It is exactly what we need!!! Especially if moving on to IVF soon.

I have not heard back from my dr on the letter for my grant. I will touch base with her this week.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I honestly can't even tell you how sorry I am that you got a BFN and are feeling like you're out. I'm hoping that isn't the case, and that maybe you've just got some late implanters in there (your temps are still hanging in there). There are tons of women who get early BFPs after IVF, but there also seemed to be a lot of late BFPs when I read as well. When is your official office test date? Oh, and btw, LOVE the profile pic! You look so pretty!!!

Jen, so glad you and DH made up and you guys had a great weekend. Let us know how your appt goes!! 

beagle, ugh, so sorry about your issue with DH... i know you've had these issues for a while now, but you guys always bounce right back. I'm sure its exhausting for you to deal with over and over though. At least you guys didn't fight... that always makes for a really crummy day for me. That vacation will be SO good for you guys!!

Moni, how you feeling hun?

Hi booger and Brighteyez! Booger, remind me, where do you stand in your cycle right now? You already started BCP, right? Brighteyez, when did you say your appt is?

AFM, my appt was good this morning. My lining is thinned out to where they need it, and my ovaries and everything are nice and calm in there. They'll call me after they get my bloodwork and let me know when I should start applying my Estrogen patches. Probably tonight or in the a.m. I'm still not certain of the exact transfer date, but probably sometime between Sept 10-14.


----------



## terripeachy

My official test date is on Wednesday morning. I would be amazed...like seriously amazed. My bloating went down on Sunday after I tested, and now I'm feeling back to normal, and I look back to normal so if anything is going on, it would surely surprise me. I'll take it though! 

ERose-Glad this cycle is ready to begin. Woohoo...mid September sounds good to me. Thanks for the compliments. We only take pics when we're looking fab. HA!!HA!!

beagle-Sorry you're having such issues. Sometimes it sucks being the boss all the time, but apparently, that's how it goes once you get married. Everyone relies on you to do everything, remember everything, and just in general take charge of everything. My hubs said that he wanted to take his new tablet to the draft party on Sunday. I said "well, you better try some mock drafts to make sure it works because you're not using my computer on draft day (I'm also playing). His eyes lit up and he said 'That is a REALLY good idea.' I said 'Yeah, I know. That's why I'm the boss.' He just stared at me, and I started laughing. He'd get right to that party and not know how to use his tablet. Have a great vacation!

Hi to everyone else. Busy day at work, so I can't play. Boooo..


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck Erin...glad you had a good appt.

Thanks for the encouragement. No fighting. I am trying so hard to calm my temper...I have a bad one. But I get frustrated. I also have to put in perspective that even though I am mad at him, when I get angry, there is a lot of other things that come out that are not his fault...so he gets way more anger than is meant. And I woke up this morning & thought wow only 4 days of work!!! It will go by so fast I hope!

Oh & I also got my blood work back that I do for my insurance. Came back high cholesterol...ugh. I really think it is hereditary. I am not super healthy, but I don't think my diet is so bad that I should have high cholestrol. My dad has it as well. And he has a horrible diet. So I don't know. I want to change some things in my life & get another blood test in a few months. I told my sister to get tested since it could be in our genes. Told my mom & she was all no meds...diet & exercise. However I doubt she has blood work done...she does not exercise & eats what she wants. She is just a worryer...an opinionated worryer :)


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> Terri - I'm so sorry about the BFN. :cry: It does seem that there hasn't been much luck around lately. Maybe September will be the lucky month. Well, Moni still has a chance to close out the month on a good note.......In any case, I don't know what to say really other than it sucks and I know you must be disappointed. We are here for you, though. :hugs: In our weird little virtual way. :flower: I'm glad that you were able to get out and have a good time on Saturday. Your friends party sounds fun - how sweet of her husband to surprise her like that. I hope your motorcycle ride was a good release yesterday, as well. Sometimes fresh air and the open road are the best things around.
> 
> p.s. - Your new profile pic is super cute!
> 
> brighteyez73 - Welcome! How cool that you and Terri are so close to each other. I'm like JCM - I feel like I'm out in the middle of nowhere, which I guess I kinda am way out here in Montana. I kind of like it that way though. :winkwink: I, too, am a Yankees fan. Albeit, it took me a long time to come around - my husband loves them and finally after listening to and watching so many games, I have am a fan now too. Sad to see Jeter go after this year. :cry: My HSG also showed a right blocked tube, hence why we are moving onto IVF in Sept.
> 
> JCM - Nothing like a little bling to brighten up your day! Glad you and DH are all made up. Hoping you don't have to take the BCPs one more day than necessary - I'm going on two weeks now and I really had forgotten how horrid they are. Where are you in AZ? I lived in NM for a few years awhile back and my brother lived in Phoenix for a long time so I'm sort of familiar with the state. I loved going in the winter to visit my brother as it felt nice and warm. Summer, not so much. But I'm a heat wimp. :haha:
> 
> Beagle - Sounds like you have a plan in place. Did you get DH on board? Vacation is only about a week away! Hooray! I'm stoked for the long weekend coming up so I can only imagine how excited you must be! :happydance:
> 
> Moni - How are you doing? Hanging in there?
> 
> ERose - Hope you had a lovely weekend. Looks like AF finally made her arrival. Hooray!? (Seems weird to say). Let us know how your appointment goes today.

Thank you, I am happy to be here. :happydance:Yes it is cool that we are in the same state and at the same FC. What are the odds? My stepfather is a Yankees fan, he's from New York. He has recruited me :haha:. Wow and you and I have the same tube blocked :hugs:. I have my first appointment in September the 2nd. I hope we can start the process sometime next month too. :winkwink:


----------



## JCM

This woman is CYST FREE!!!! Wooooohoooooo!!! I can't even tell you how happy I was at my appt. I was prepared to cry my eyes out in frustration. Instead I cured cause I was happy. (You really can't stop me these days). When I walked into the back my RE looked at me and said I see you blocked some time out for us the chat extra today? I'm like yeah, we need to talk. So I sat down in his office and he asked what we needed to talk about and I just said basically my attitude. He smiled and said ok, is it him (DH) or you? I laughed and said I really love that you are always prepared to take my side but I really think it's me. So I told him about my moods and my lack of sex drive and how it's constant and not just when I'm on the pill. He said there may be an issue with my human growth hormone and testosterone and that could be messing with my oxytocin receptors. Also, I've been waking up just dripping with sweat the last couple of months. DH secretly tested me over the weekend and turned the ac down to 65 and I was still sweating bullets. Insane right? So lots of bloodwork today and Thursday morning. I'm so glad he didn't make me feel like a crazy person. I love that man. So he said ok let's get you started on meds this Friday and we will order everything today. I looked at him and said whoa whoa slow down! Haha I can't believe it's actually my turn to do this stuff! Yay! 

Booger, this time I was on bcps for 31 days. Last cycle before my iui I was on them for over 40 days. Awful little pills. I live in phoenix! Well, on the border of there and paradise valley! I love it here and have gotten used to our summers being here my whole life. Haha I can take 120 degree weather...just not when I'm hormonaly challenged at night apparently! So if you are nearing the end of bcps you might be on the same schedule as me? Cycle day 3 will be this Friday. They figure about 10 days of Stims plus trigger and possibly looking at egg retrieval sept 10th or so. So excited!


----------



## beaglemom

Looks like mid September is going to be busy :)

I am so happy your appt was cyst free. I was worried about that for you.

Oh & another thing about my sex drive...I find it increases near O which is the way it is supposed to be. Your body is supposed to want to mate & reproduce. They say women are also more attractive around O. So when my husband does not respond to me, I think we are missing an opportunity because I know my body & I know it is ready to O based on how I am feeling. Then sure enough a day or 2 later I start seeing cm.

I hope by the time I start IVF, you guys will all be pregnant!!! :D


----------



## beaglemom

I actually married a Yankee...I am a southern girl. But I love baseball & love the Yankees. Before I was with my husband I had no interest in sports. I told him if we had started dating during football season, things may have been different. But I hate all other sports. And don't even talk about DJ leaving. Makes me so depressed. I feel like there is no one on the team left for me to love. We went to Cooperstown in July to see Joe Torre get inducted. I love that man. They just retired his number. We actually have several names picked out that are Yankee/baseball themed. :)


----------



## JCM

I need your libido, beagle. DH always wants to do it and I'm never in the mood. I hope RE can fix me! I believe he can but we will see. I'm pumping myself up for this month. I kind of think I need to have that fake it til you make it attitude. It's tough when I feel so crappy. I considered taking a 30 day break but I couldn't risk the cysts coming back. I do NOT want anymore bcps!


----------



## booger76

beaglemom said:


> I actually married a Yankee...I am a southern girl. But I love baseball & love the Yankees. Before I was with my husband I had no interest in sports. I told him if we had started dating during football season, things may have been different. But I hate all other sports. And don't even talk about DJ leaving. Makes me so depressed. I feel like there is no one on the team left for me to love. We went to Cooperstown in July to see Joe Torre get inducted. I love that man. They just retired his number. We actually have several names picked out that are Yankee/baseball themed. :)

Haha - this is so me. I hate almost all pro sports - except baseball. But I love, love, love me some college basketball and football. I joked with DH the other night that if we have a boy, we could pick a Yankee name. Heehee - I told him Mariano but he just rolled his eyes. :haha: I second JCMs need to have your libido. 

JCM - Glad to see I'm not the only one who struggles with the low libido thing (Sorry, that sounds kind of weird to say - I'm not happy you have a low libido, it's just nice to know there are others of us out there). It's interesting what your doctor thinks could be causing it. I was always too embarrassed to bring it up to my doctor. While I'm not a dripping sweat kind of sleeper, I am always hot - my husband jokes and calls me "The Heater". I think he likes it during our Montana winters. Glad your cyst is gone - that's awesome!!! :thumbup: You'll be ahead of me with your cycle - I won't start stimming until around Sept. 14 or so. I still haven't gotten my calendar - so hoping I get it this week. It's driving me bonkers to wait - plus, since we will have to travel, I'd like to know how elaborate of a story I'm going to have to come up with to tell friends/coworkers as to why I'll be in Spokane, WA for a week. 

Brighteyez - Yep, hopefully our schedules could be close together. I'll be interested to see how your appointment goes next week! :flower:

ERose - Wow! You're getting so close. Only a couple more weeks. How exciting!!!

I have to go get an abdominal ultrasound tomorrow to look at my liver! Yikes. My general practitioner has been monitoring some of my liver enzymes as they were a little elevated a few months ago. Her office called last week and said she wanted me to go in for an ultrasound to get a peek at things. I personally think it's my gallbladder - based on Dr. Google's diagnosis. I had what we thought was an ulcer a few years back but now that I think about it, based on my bloodwork and how my abdominal area feels after eating, I'm wondering if I don't have some gallstones. My mother had them and had to have her gallbladder removed so it seems possible.


----------



## ERosePW

Jen, thats GREAT! I was hoping that's how it would turn out, yay!! I'm so excited that you are getting started now. So if you have your ER on the 10th, you'll have your ET either the 13 or the 15th. So you and I will be very, very close! Looks like we'll be waiting out that horrid TWW together. :)

booger, i'm so sorry you have to get your liver checked! Yikes... right in the middle of this, huh? Well, GL, and I hope the results will come out fine! Give us an update when you can.

I got a call from the nurse... estrogen looks nice and low, so time to get started. I'll put on my 1st estrogen patch tomorrow, and DH and I both start antibiotics. I asked her why he has to, since they dont need anything from him this time. She said its to prevent either of us from coming down with anything between now and the transfer. DH is NEVER sick, so it seems like a total waste of meds to his immune system... And I KNOW those strong ones she gave will give me a yeast infection, so she also had to call in Diflucan for me, just in case. I really wish we didn't have to. But of course, if we don't, guarantee this would be the time one of us would get sick.:wacko: So whatev. 

New estimated date of transfer, according to the nurse, is Sept 11th. That could still change by a day or so of course, but she said she expects it will be around then.


----------



## ERosePW

Oops Jen, I just remembered you might freeze all your embies and do FET, right? So I guess we won't be in the TWW after all, lol. So have you decided on FET for sure, or is that still TBD?


----------



## JCM

Booger, tell your RE! I seriously feel so much better! I was always a sexual beast before...lol! Good luck with your scan! Hoping all is good in there. So I will hopefully have my transfer when you start stims. 

Erin, I think I'm just kind of waiting to see how I feel when it happens. If egg retrieval is tolerable, I'll give it a shot. I like the antibiotic idea. Sounds like they aren't messing around over there! Lol DH never ever gets sick either but he would during that situation, just because...I couldn't have a sicko around this touchy time. RE is putting me on human growth hormone injections too...suppose to have good success for IVF with it...I'm about to google the crap outta that. I got all of my meds for under 2k today. Insurances covers nothing fertility related so if anyone needs a good drug dealer (haha) try fastivf. Seems sketchy at first with doing a wire transfer but totally worth it!


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Oops Jen, I just remembered you might freeze all your embies and do FET, right? So I guess we won't be in the TWW after all, lol. So have you decided on FET for sure, or is that still TBD?

Yes I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## beaglemom

Where is everyone else getting their meds? I have copays on my meds I think & using Freedom Fertility. But just curious about everyone else. Jen - does your provider accept insurance? Nervous about getting that big box & doing those injections when all this starts.

I am buying a couple of books...The Couple's Guide to IVF & for my husband How to Make Love to a Plastic Cup. I got them pretty cheap on Amazon.


----------



## JCM

How to make love to a plastic cup...I'm getting a kick out of that! I'm going to buy it for DH right this second! Fastivf doesn't take insurance. Off of memory, bravelle and repronex are 32 bucks each. I think Lupron was 69 and I can't remember what my antagon was...check out their website and maybe price compare. I used freedom fertility for my iui meds (same as these ones) 3 days of meds cost me 1200 bucks and remember I was stretched out on my cycle and ended up doing 10 days of those? Ugh. So much money but they got me the meds the second I needed them! Are your copays pretty reasonable? I use my insurance for my heparin and other "endo" meds and have met my deductible for the year so all of the estradiol and progesterone and 500 dollar heparin bottles are all free! Lucky me...all of the progesterone I can handle free of charge!


----------



## terripeachy

Sounds like everyone is moving along nicely. I'm going to email the nurse tomorrow to find out what I need to do should my results come out negatively. I hope I can go on a reduced BCP schedule, if I have to do that at all this time around. Last time I did three weeks but that was because I was traveling. This time I say 'the shorter the better.' It would be awesome if I could do one week and get in line with most of you. hee hee. 

I use Freedom Fertility and it goes through my insurance. FastIVF sounds like they have some great deals, though.

Time for bed...I should be able to play tomorrow from work. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## moni77

Yay for starting JCM! Looks like everyone will be close in schedules. Hubby and I started to have the what do we do if it doesn't work conversation last night - I am pretty sure he will be set on saving up the money for another round anew and not dipping into our savings. If we do it again, I would rather get right on it and not have to wait - so we'll see how this works out. I told him the conversation was upsetting me so lets discuss once we KNOW. Hopefully we don't need to have the conversation at all!


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> Yay for starting JCM! Looks like everyone will be close in schedules. Hubby and I started to have the what do we do if it doesn't work conversation last night - I am pretty sure he will be set on saving up the money for another round anew and not dipping into our savings. If we do it again, I would rather get right on it and not have to wait - so we'll see how this works out. I told him the conversation was upsetting me so lets discuss once we KNOW. Hopefully we don't need to have the conversation at all!

I hope so too...no need in worrying about it right now.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I agree..my hubs doesn't even know I tested the other day. He said "We'll find out Wednesday, we'll find out Wednesday." I have a small glimmer of hope just because, but honestly, we will have that talk tomorrow night and we will proceed. It's good to think about it so you can mentally prepare for cutting back on spending or whatever you have to do. The bad news for us (>35s) is that we really don't have a lot of time to save. It's like find a way now, or else...Well, that's how I feel. I hope you don't have to have the conversation either though. Someone needs to get a BFP around here, and fast!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Terri - I agree us 35+ ladies have to make moves quickly. I really hope we get an BFP from some one here soon! FX for us all:dust:


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, its good that you and your DH are being proactive and discussing, but I really think you have a great shot with the embie you have in there now. I really do. I've just heard so many times that women didn't get PG with their highest graded embryos, but then got PG with their lower graded one(s). I think they can only tell so much under a microscope. Once they put him/her in your belly, I bet it started thriving.:flower:

Terri, if you do get a BFN today (although I'm not losing hope for you), and you're ready to get started on your next one, you could always try the Lupron route this time, so that you can get started sooner rather than later. Are you going in this morning for your blood test? FXD!!!!! I'm hoping this just worked for you, and you don't have to do another one at all!!

As for meds, I go through Cigna Home Delivery. They were expensive as heck (WAY more expensive than yours Jen). But my insurance paid 100% and shipped them overnight, so I didn't think much of it. But I do have a lifetime max on fertility injectables, so I kinda wish I had tried to find someplace cheaper that my insurance would still pay. I'm about halfway to my lifetime max now.

AFM, started my antibiotics this morning, and I'll apply my first Estrogen patch (Vivelle) tonight. If I hadn't gotten the patches, the alternative was IM injections every 3-4 days. My RE almost didn't even tell me about the patches, but I asked if there was any alternative to the IM injections, and she mentioned the patch, but said they're really expensive, and most insurance companies don't pay for it. I was willing to come out of pocket to have patches over IM injections, but my insurance did pay for them. Should be interesting. I've never worn a patch for anything before. During the fresh IVF cycle, I took estrogen AFTER the transfer, but it was just a tiny blue pill. Guess they don't do that PRIOR to a FET.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, we may have been posting around the same time because I missed that your test is tomorrow. I don't know why i had the 26th in my head! Girl, I'm still holding out hope for you. My paperwork specifically said do NOT rely on home urine tests. I read lots of stories of women who got BFNs at home on the morning of their bloodwork, and then bloodwork came back BFP. :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - I don't see follistim on that list, so not sure how to compare prices. I would stick with follistim if my dr lets me just because that is what I have been on before.


----------



## JCM

My follitism is called Bravelle. It's 32 bucks. I was freaking out looking for my trigger shot script and realized he's using lupron for my trigger....apparently it's supposed to prevent Overstimulation in place of using the HCG shot. I was reading about it all night. So the antagon is the same idea as lupron to suppress ovulation too soon. (I used it during my iui cycle). Then the other two are Repronex and Bravelle. Plus the human growth hormone injectable and my usual 2x per day heparin injections. So some days I'll be doing up to 5 shots. Yuck. At least I'm used to the heparin needles already! My flow sheet says to start estradiol pills and progesterone both vaginally (ugh this guy and "vaginal meds) after transfer. Taking them vaginally is supposed to ease the crazy side effects a bit. So weird. 

Moni, when is your blood test? I was told not to rely on any urine tests ever. Lol I did learn my lesson last month when the trigger was still showing up 12 days after I took it. It was a very hard lesson. So I will not be peeing on anything this cycle. I'm so hopeful for you tomorrow, Terri!


----------



## ERosePW

So, sorta off-topic, and sorta not.... there's this show called "The Lottery" on right now, and its about a fertility crisis, where there haven't been any pregnancies or babies born in the whole world in 6 years. They have this doctor/scientist who has been working hard on fertilizing some eggs in a lab with sperm and eggs donated by certain people. The show opens where this doctor has managed to fertilize 100 eggs, and they are figuring out the best way to proceed with them (they need to save the human race after all), and they end up doing a lottery where 100 lucky women get to be surrogates to these embryos. There have already been a few episodes, and it's a decent show. But I couldn't help but laugh at myself last night after we watched it, because I said to DH... "Why are they assuming all 100 of the women are gonna get pregnant anyway?? Only about half of those embryos are even viable!" LOL. How sad that this is my life....:wacko: 

Anyway, like I said, sorta off-topic... but its just funny how this show started up right after my IVF and all this embryo chatter!


----------



## booger76

Afternoon, ladies! :flower:

ERose - That's funny about the show. It's amazing how little we all probably knew about embryo viability and genetics before IVF. And yes, sad, that we know it now. But I reckon it will hopefully give us a little more appreciation for our little ones when they finally get here. Not to say that we will love them any more than people who don't struggle with infertility but that we might be less inclined to take the little things for granted. :shrug: Good to know about the patches. I'm assuming I'll have to do something similar down the road. I'm so excited for you!! 

JCM - How exciting that you are gearing up and moving forward! And what an awesome deal on your meds. I have no idea where mine are coming from yet but I have been researching prices a little online. I'll have to see if any of the meds I'll be using are available. Since we are paying for everything out of pocket, I'm all about trying to find the best deal.

Moni - I think it's good you shelved the discussion until it's necessary. No use in fretting over something that may not ever need to be discussed. :winkwink: I wish I could follow my own advice.....

Terri - Fingers crossed that your test at home was just being cruel and that tomorrow's blood test shows some good news. I hear you on the time thing...tick tock, tick tock. It's annoying but I think it's good we have all realized that and are being progressive!

Beagle - I'll have to check out those books. They sound interesting. I have seen the Couples one before on Amazon but have never purchased it since getting DH to read a book is near impossible. :nope:


----------



## moni77

My normal clinic is closed on weekends and holidays - so I can go to the NYC clinic as early as Sunday or wait and go to my regular one on Tuesday...


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Looks like you're up next. 

My doctor is happy that I'm going to try again (of course!), and he said that he is really surprised that my results were negative because everything was just about perfect this cycle. He is going to increase my meds in the beginning (so I guess the menopur and Gonal F), and hopefully I will get a few more follies/eggs, and have an opportunity for some frosties. He just left me a message so I didn't talk to him, but it is nice that he called me instead of the nurses. It sucks, but what can you do. 

I'm looking forward to wine, coffee and beer at draft day. Oh, and I get to pick up a foster dog this afternoon. It's a little 3 month old that had an infection after her spay surgery. She will be at our house for a week. Unfortunately that's the silver lining today. :cry:


----------



## moni77

We decided to do the beta on Sunday and let them leave a message that we will listen to Monday morning (I think).


----------



## beaglemom

The puppy will def lift your spirits!!!

I am sorry it did not work out. Are you able to start right away? Or do you have to take a cycle off? I hope you are quickly back at the retrieval stage.

I plan to email the dr office about my letter for the grant. I hope to be on the IVF train very soon!


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I am sorry to hear about he negative news :hugs:. Things will work out for you, I feel that we all will have our BFP's b4 the year ends. But having the dog should be fun.:happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Ugh, Terri.... well, I'm so sorry that it's official now. :( So frustrating. I'm glad you are jumping right back to it though. That's what I had to do in order to feel okay with it... I just had to throw myself right back in! 

Moni, FXd soooo tightly for you! I hope this is it and that you will have good news to report on Mon.:thumbup:

beagle, i'm getting excited for you now too! Will you guys still move forward right away if you don't get the grant?

Hi brighteyez, Jen, and booger!! Hope you're all doing well today.

AFM, not much new to report really. I have my Estrogen patch on my lower abdomen from 2 days ago. Every few days, I'll remove the old patch, and not only replace it, but also add one. So at some point near the end, I end up with 4 patches on at one time, ha! They are clear and not big at all, but I still wouldn't look too cute in a swimsuit at that point, LOL. It seems weird that a little patch can do what it needs to. I guess I'm just so used to shooting stuff into my body with needles, that its hard to believe a patch can be effective, ha! But my RE really likes them a lot and was happy to find out that my insurance would pay.


----------



## beaglemom

I guess a patch can be effective. Is that still a form of birth control? No idea since I never did anything other than the pill & haven't done that for 10 years...lol! Oh the troubles of fertile women.

I got my letter. I am so happy the office responds so quickly! She said my dr had sent it directly to the grant folks. I had a feeling that's what she had done. So she was all over it. I sent my request on a Thursday, she was out until Monday, my letter was dated Tuesday. So now I have a copy & can complete my application...hopefully before going on vacation! I think it will feel great heading out having that done.

As far as my timeline, I will move forward no matter what after the grant decision. The website says Oct 1...but with a Sept 26 deadline, I am not sure if it can be done by Oct 1. We will see.


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - I am doing ok. Just watching these crazy temps and hoping they stay up but if not I have the FC appointment on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## JCM

Oh I'm just waiting to figure out my med schedule...how much of this how much of that...getting antsy.
Sorry to hear about the negative, Terri. So do you start right away? Do you do birth control? 

I'm really confused on how my schedule will go. I've already done the birth control so now I just get a period and start injecting everything on Friday? Apparently my meds won't get here til Tuesday due to this stupid holiday weekend. So, I have to "borrow" from my clinic. The only problem is, it won't be ALL of the meds I need. So, I will be purchasing extra meds to hold me over through freedom. I'm totally annoyed. I knew I was doing ivf for the last 30 days. Why couldn't I have had my script for meds weeks ago!? So dumb


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez, your temps look fab right now, wow! FXd they stay up! I'm definitely holding out hope for you.:thumbup:

beagle, that's great that your RE was on top of it like that... That shows that she cares and that she wants to be helpful. :) Fxd that you get it! Either way, glad to know you're moving forward regardless. You'll be a momma before ya know it. 

I'm thinking we all will be. We're a pretty driven and motivated group, LOL.


----------



## ERosePW

JCM said:


> Oh I'm just waiting to figure out my med schedule...how much of this how much of that...getting antsy.
> Sorry to hear about the negative, Terri. So do you start right away? Do you do birth control?
> 
> I'm really confused on how my schedule will go. I've already done the birth control so now I just get a period and start injecting everything on Friday? Apparently my meds won't get here til Tuesday due to this stupid holiday weekend. So, I have to "borrow" from my clinic. The only problem is, it won't be ALL of the meds I need. So, I will be purchasing extra meds to hold me over through freedom. I'm totally annoyed. I knew I was doing ivf for the last 30 days. Why couldn't I have had my script for meds weeks ago!? So dumb

Jen, I would think your RE would've given you a schedule... Did they tell you to start everything on Friday? That sucks that you didnt get all the meds you needed on the first go. How'd that happen? Did they just not tell you everything you needed?


----------



## moni77

Jen - that is odd. For my protocol I stopped BCP on 8-1, had a scan on 8-5 and started the meds on 8-6 (they called me in the afternoon of 8-5 to tell me the doses of everything to take) - it did not depend on AF at all. (AF actually arrived the night after the scan, so technically I think I started the meds on day 1.) Most pharmacies offer next day delivery - I'm surprised you can't have the stuff delivered by Friday? Anyways, I am sure it will work out - try not to stress to much about it!


----------



## JCM

Hi Erin! Yeah apparently there was some mix up with the local warehouse here. He said he could ship it on Friday (I just emailed him asking why he can't just ship it today). At least then it could save me from buying extra. Such a mess! 
I'm supposed to get the schedule tomorrow and start injecting Friday. I kind of just want to be prepared on how much extra I'll be buying. I think she said they had enough meds for me to borrow to cover me for Friday/Saturday. She said some days I'll be doing 5/4/3 follistims so she would have to figure out how much extra I'll need. Every other sample calendar I've found usually starts with lupron only for the first x amount of days. Then adds in the other meds. But since I was already on a month of bcp maybe I'm different? Tomorrow can't come fast enough. I'm such a control freak


----------



## JCM

Moni, did you start lupron and Stims together on the same day right away on 8/6? Last time I stopped my bcp I got my period 2 days later. He said no baseline scan for me since I had one the other day to confirm no cysts and my ovaries are "quiet".


----------



## ERosePW

Jen, that's correct, you already did BCP, so your protocol is different from the calendar samples you're finding. The ones you're finding online are probably like the protocol that I did, which would only be if you didn't do the BCP. I used the Lupron to down-regulate, instead of BCP. Then once my scan showed I was ready, I added the STIMs in, and lowered the dose of Lupron (at that point, it's just to prevent O from occurring). Your protocol sounds similar to Moni's. You did BCP to down-regulate, so you start Lupron with your STIMs, and the Lupron is just being used to keep you from O'ing before your retrieval.

Don't worry or stress. Everything will work out great! Sounds like your RE is going to make sure you have everything you need. :)


----------



## beaglemom

I am ready for September to fly by (except my vacation!). I just hope Oct 1 is still the announcement date...I am just so anxious to get moving.

So I almost cried today. I went to get the office mail & my manager had sent me a card inter office. It basically said thank you for your commitment & attention to detail...I understand the last few months personally have been stressful...you have handled it very well.

I have been finding lately that despite how great my banker is, it is so much better that my manager is a woman. He sympathizes with me & thinks about me as far as hoping for success...but she actually understands how I am feeling. I think he quite often forgets what I am going through & piles his crap on me without any thought...then says stupid crap like I don't want you to be stressed while trying to have a baby. Well stop stressing me out jerk wad!


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, you are too funny with the jerk wad comment, LOL! I could actually picture you saying that too. Too funny. That was a very sweet thing that your manager did. How thoughtful of her! I got teary-eyed just reading what you typed out, because I can imagine how much that would touch me if someone sent me a card like that out of the blue. We go through this super emotional stuff, and mostly we don't talk about it to anyone.... its kinda nice when someone acknowledges it, because it's like a little reminder of our strength. That was super nice of her.


----------



## JCM

ERosePW said:


> Jen, that's correct, you already did BCP, so your protocol is different from the calendar samples you're finding. The ones you're finding online are probably like the protocol that I did, which would only be if you didn't do the BCP. I used the Lupron to down-regulate, instead of BCP. Then once my scan showed I was ready, I added the STIMs in, and lowered the dose of Lupron (at that point, it's just to prevent O from occurring). Your protocol sounds similar to Moni's. You did BCP to down-regulate, so you start Lupron with your STIMs, and the Lupron is just being used to keep you from O'ing before your retrieval.
> 
> Don't worry or stress. Everything will work out great! Sounds like your RE is going to make sure you have everything you need. :)


Ahhhh yes ok that makes more sense because I was told 10-12 days of injections...then I saw the calendar of tons of lupron by itself. So my "extra stuff" will be here tomorrow and I will borrow the difference for the weekend from my clinic. Whew! The lupron I had to get was a 2 week kit so I'll be doing that while stimming. Did you have any other meds to prevent O-ing early? I'm going to be taking antagon again. Last cycle (iui) I had to take it to keep from ovulating while they pushed me a little bit harder for big follicles.


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-Yeah, everything will work out. Your clinic is letting you borrow meds to cover you until yours arrive, but they really should let you know what to start off taking and when to start, honestly. Then, you probably go back for repeated ultrasounds/bloodwork, and they will tell you what to change, if anything, and that things are looking good (if they are). It will all make sense once you get started. You probably just have the nervous jitters.

Beagle-So good that both of your bosses are understanding. The guy tries to be at least, which is really nice, and the woman is also amazing. You're lucky to have understanding coworkers. Not everyone has it so easy. Enjoy your vacation!

brighteyez, your chart DOES look really good. I hope the consult is just an exercise to meet a new person or two. :) hee hee. fxfx.

It's :wine: time for Terri. Moni, I'll have a glass for you. mmmm


----------



## ERosePW

Glad they got you taken care of! Nope, the Lupron was the only one I took to prevent O. My other meds were Menopur and Gonal-F leading up to ER. Oh, and I triggered with Pregnyl. And then started the P injections the night of the ER, along with an antibiotic and a steroid for 4-5 days. I guess the antibiotic was to prevent infection after the ER, and the steroid was to help plump up the lining even more. After transfer, just continued the P (which I switched to the vaginal gel a few days later thank goodness) and some tiny little blue estrogen pills.

This was one hefty box I received from Cigna! It was quite large.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, enjoy your drinks! Is this weekend your draft party that you're looking so forward to??

OH, let us know how the new doggie is!


----------



## JCM

DH bought me a comfy pillow for my bathtub! I might be drinking a bottle of wine tonight while I still can! 

Terri, have fun with your puppy!!


----------



## beaglemom

Okay...so I think my application is done...so nervous because they are specific in saying no incomplete applications. My dr did not include every little thing they asked for but she did clarify my AMH, HSG results, & husband's issue. She labeled it as oligoasthenospermia. You know I googled that! Basically low count & motility. Her last sentence says They are excellent candidates for IVF thank you for considering this very nice couple. I love that! Plus the practice deals with this grant organization, so I am sure she knows how to write the letter.


----------



## terripeachy

Here's Lexi's picture and yes, Sunday is the draft. I have to remember to print out the best players on Friday before I leave work. I have a small feeling hubs is going to LOVE HER. She's only 3 months though, so who knows what she will grow up to be like, but right now she is the cutest puppy ever. HA!!HA!! I'll let you know what she's like tomorrow. HA!!HA!!
 



Attached Files:







Lexi picture.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moni77

Terri - thanks for having a glass for me!! And that is one cute puppy!

Jen - I had my scan 8/5, started the Lupron that night and then gonal F and Lupron every morning and Menopur and Lupron every night starting 8-6. Hubby's had the difficult task of taking the antibiotic on the day I started stimming. I triggered with 2 ovidril shots. I took my own antibiotics and the steroid the day of the retrieval and started the progesterone injections the next day. The steroid continued for 7 days and I am still on the progesterone. (Hope this helps!) Excited for you to start! :happydance:

Beagle - FXed for your grant!! :thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

So I had my husband go over our application to be sure we had everything & he said there was an item stating a personal statement of fertility from each partner. Ugh! So basically we have to tell our story & why we deserve the grant. But the thing that sucks is it says we both have to do one. How stupid...we have the same story. Oh well...working on that tonight.


----------



## terripeachy

You don't necessarily have the same story. You might be able to pull some emotions out of him that you don't know about. You have one night to figure it out, right? I bet it will be an awesome story. Glad you double checked your requirements. Phew!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> You don't necessarily have the same story. You might be able to pull some emotions out of him that you don't know about. You have one night to figure it out, right? I bet it will be an awesome story. Glad you double checked your requirements. Phew!

I just finished mine...he might have been done by now but had to download LibreOffice. He didn't have any document software on his laptop to type. :) I didn't even reread it. I told him he could read it after he typed his. So I am making a copy at work of everything then off to the post office.


----------



## beaglemom

So we finished our letters. We read each others & just went with it. I am glad we just printed them out. You could go back & change things over & over & get yourself all messed up. My letter was a little more detailed & more like a story. Bruce's letter basically had a summary of our situation, then a lot more feelings in it. It was funny because he actually said in his letter how I am on top of all the research & I am so good at keeping all of it together. I think that was funny because that personality trait really showed in my letter.

So I was thinking it may be a good exercise for anyone. So I encourage you guys to do the same thing. Just pretend you are writing a letter to a board basically explaining your situation & what getting a grant or the opportunity to do IVF means to you. I think for us it really showed us how we were both feeling & what each of us bring to this situation. Anyways...just a thought. I actually just started from the beginning with us...mine was 2 pages & my husband's was about the same...typed out double space.

Ugh...so much to do at work today to prepare for taking off. I will check on everyone later.


----------



## terripeachy

I am so excited about you getting the grant, beagle. You really did a lot of work, and so quickly to get this done on time. See...maybe waiting around and doing all these IUIs was a blessing in disguise. Ya know? We never know what the future holds, but if you just keep moving, good things are bound to happen. :flower:

When are you actually leaving? Tomorrow morning?


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I am so excited about you getting the grant, beagle. You really did a lot of work, and so quickly to get this done on time. See...maybe waiting around and doing all these IUIs was a blessing in disguise. Ya know? We never know what the future holds, but if you just keep moving, good things are bound to happen. :flower:
> 
> When are you actually leaving? Tomorrow morning?

Tomorrow morning...probably around 8 or 9 hopefully. It's about 4-5 hours but we are taking our time making stops & detours on the way to see some things. My husband is out shopping for road trip supplies & last minute things we need.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, sounds like your application and letters are good and ready to go! :thumbup: Excited to see what you hear back from them, I bet you guys have a great chance at getting a grant. Have fun on your vacation!! I wish I was heading out on a road trip tomorrow. I'm so busy and stressed at work, the thought of just throwing my hands up in the air and dropping it to take a road trip sounds very appealing right now!

Terri, little Lexi is SOO darn cute!!! Thanks for sharing the pic!! She really is such a cutie. I'm sure you'll enjoy her while you have her. So I'm assuming you stopped your P after your test date, and now you're just waiting for AF? Will you be starting BCP right away too?

Moni, how are you feeling? Any special symptoms happening? FXd!!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good monring ladies,

I have temp stayed up today please let me know if you see anyting on these test please. Also so you think FF got my O day right?
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-28 09.06.53.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 10









2014-08-28 09.09.22.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9









20140828_090540.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## moni77

ERosePW said:


> Moni, how are you feeling? Any special symptoms happening? FXd!!!

I had a headache the last couple of days but that has been gone since last night. A little gassy and crampy today (but I did eat tacos for dinner last night...) And sore breasts. And actually a bit more moody then I was when taking the stims... Basically all could be due to the progesterone - which I have not taken before so not sure what to expect from it. :dohh:

Brighteyes - I don't see anything, but I am not good at that. What DPO are you?

Beagle - yay for the app!!!:happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks for looking. I didn't see anything either, just wishingful thinking. I am 8DPO.


----------



## moni77

That is really way too early for anything to show up...most "early" tests I think are 10dpo...


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I like those symptoms, but like you said, it may be the progesterone. All of this stuff is such a toss up. hee hee.

Brighteyez- I suck at looking at tests too, but I think it's way too early. Your LP is usually about 13/14 days, so testing at 8dpo is really early. Do you feel like you're prego? 

ERose-I stopped taking the P after my morning dose, and I stopped taking the Estradiol after my morning dose as well. I have to wait for AF, and then I THINK I go back in for an ultrasound around CD3/4, and they say 'start bcps for two weeks.' We will set up a schedule and start all over again. I don't really have any more big vacations planned for the rest of the year, and I still have a few days to use, so it'll come in handy again during retrieval/transfer. I probably won't take a day after retrieval assuming I'm feeling fine. It was fun taking off last time though.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri and Moni - I have found out pregnancies early before at 7DPO with the last pregnancy, but everyone is different. I do feel a little different this cycle, also my cycles vary as well. They are not that regular and flucuate. (see charts attached). You will see my LP ranges from 11-16days. So it's hard to tell. I really appreciate you ladies looking and giving me advise. FX for all of us. :dust:
 



Attached Files:







cycles.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Terri - Sorry again about this first cycle not working for you. Good to see you are jumping right back up and going at it again. :thumbup: Your little foster pup is pretty stinking cute. She looks like she needs a hug with the cone of shame on her head. I would love to foster a young dog but I'm pretty sure both of my grumpy pups at home would have none of it. My dogs are 10 and 13 yrs old so they are pretty set in their routines. You know, just like old people. Heehee. Hope you enjoyed your :wine: last night. A few girlfriends and I used to have "Wine Down Wednesdays". Hmmmm, I'm thinking we might need to get those going again......

Beagle - I'm glad you got your application done! That's an interesting concept about writing the letters. I would certainly be interested to see what DH would have to say. I joke that he is a robot with no feelings. I know that's not true so doing something like the letter writing might reveal some things he has never told me. I'll keep that in the back of my mind. The note from your manager was so sweet. :flower: Things like that keep me convinced that the world really is a good place. Sweet, simple gestures like that also make me want to pay it forward. Then things usually get hectic and I forget. Sometimes, I just wish I could shut off all the stupid static in my head and focus on the things that matter. I guess that's what normally happens when I run. I haven't been in over a week and I can feel it; might be time to lace up the shoes already even though I said I was going to take a break. :winkwink: Hooray for vacation being so close. Hope you are able to focus at work today.

JCM - I would be panicking a bit too if I were in your shoes. I would have thought they would have had your schedule to you already. It's not like there hasn't been time to get it ready. Hopefully you have it now! A nice bath and bottle of :wine: sound lovely. I'll be using an antagonist protocol and it looks like I'll be using Ganirelix to prevent ovulation. You might have something similar. Curious to see what you end up with.

Brighteyez - Good luck with that beautiful chart! It's looking pretty promising right now. Fingers crossed this is it for you. :dust:

Moni - Your comment about DH's difficult task of taking an antibiotic made me chuckle. So true that they get off pretty easy in all of this. I'm hopeful for your test on Sunday. :bunny:

ERose - How are you doing? Glad to see you have started the patches. Those sound much better and easier than IM shots! :happydance:

It's County Fair time here - I had to help with the parade yesterday and then work at my office's booth last night. I had never been to the parade before - it was crazy! The group I was with had the last float and we were behind a concrete truck that we dispensing candy to all the kids on the side of the road. I had never seen anything like it. Kids were lined up on the side of the road with pillowcases to catch the candy. (See attached picture). The people watching at the actual fair was amazing. 
Nothing to report on the IVF side of things. Still sitting here (im)patiently waiting for my schedule. I still have two weeks before I start my meds. I might go crazy! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beaglemom

Moni that Progesterone can really mess you up! Everything feels like a symptom. Hopefully for you they really are symptoms.

I didn't see anything on the tests. But I am so bad at seeing lines. 8 dpo is way too early.

App is in the mail...paid extra for priority with tracking :) They are supposed to email you as your app moves along so I hope they send me something next week. But I know how non profits are so it could be slow. Meaning non profits where the people are volunteers.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I read online that there is no evidence taking time off after helps with success. Some doctors even think it is better to get back in the routine as soon as you can. So I wouldn't stress about it. Even though I know it must have been nice last time. Taking my IUI days off was really nice...plus I ended up needing them because of O being so intense.


----------



## JCM

Hey all! 
Started my injections today. For now I have two in the am and 3 at night. Yesterday's med teach meeting was a little overwhelming. Lots to sign and lots to discuss. They actually think transferring one for my age is just fine. I get to decide one or two I guess. Then there was that 11k credit card swipe. That hurt a little. So my first ultra sound will be Wednesday and I'll also get intralipids through an IV that day. I had it for my iui. Supposed to help the lining with implantation I think? Anyway, it's like a 5lb bag of fat. Interested to see how much bloating I'll get compared to the intense iui I had. I'm supposed to call or text my ivf nurse every day and talk about how I'm feeling. Like a little babysitter. Lol! I started spotting a little this morning. Too bad because I was hoping last cycle would have been my last period. Horrible cramps today! I'm doing my best to stay away from my Advil bottle. My retrieval is set for the 10th and transfer the 15th. My acupuncture guy will come in with me for the transfer so he can relax me. I like him a lot. So I'm feeling pumped up and positive for now. I hope I can stay happy the next 10 days!! I'm starting with 5 vials of Bravelle per day and some Lupron. My estrogen was low yesterday so they may add something more tonight like Repronex. My flow sheet seems pretty easy to follow. Heparin and growth hormone in the morning and Bravelle, Lupron and Repronex at night along with another heparin. The mixing of the meds gets me a little stressed so I'm lucky DH does all of that plus he injects me. Teamwork!!

Sunday can't come fast enough, Moni!


----------



## brighteyez73

JCM - Wow that seems like a lot. But it is all worth it in the end.


----------



## moni77

Glad you got your plan! It will go by quickly!


----------



## booger76

JCM - Hooray! You're on your way. How exciting. :wohoo: Ouch to the credit card swipe, indeed. Hopefully you're earning some sort of bonus points for that. The intralipids sound horrid. Sorry. I'm a little worried that I don't get my injections class in person, it's going to be over the phone. I have watched some videos online so I hope that is good enough. Just keep checking in and we'll try to help you stay happy! :flower:

Have fun on your vacation, Beagle!!!!

And everyone else, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend. :happydance: Not sure what we'll be doing but hoping to soak up these last few days of summer.:beer:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for sharing the picture of the parade, booger. I love small towns. I'm frequently riding through those parades (or behind) over the 4th of July because my girlfriends and I go on our moto. vacations that week so who knows where we will end up this year. I haven't seen fireworks in several years because we're always so tired from the days' ride. By the way, I didn't go to the injections class. It's not that bad, and you can't NOT do it.

JCM-Wow..you definitely have a lot going on. They are going to let your acupuncture guy go in for transfer? I was more stressed the day of retrieval, but that's cool that they will allow him to do that. Glad your hubs is helping you with your meds also. I think it's interesting that you have to call your nurse every day. I don't think I would tell my nurse my true feelings, like I tell you guys, but not everyone has BNB like we do, so it's a nice gesture.

Moni-Any updates from you? Are you nervous/excited? I am really surprised that you're not going to answer the phone or listen to the message before broadcasting it live? You have the strength of an iron woman! hee hee. 

Everyone else, have a great weekend!! Fantasy football draft is coming up on Sunday. Yeah! I want to do a couple mock drafts in the meantime. The countdown is on!


----------



## beaglemom

Vacation mode...my view for the week.
 



Attached Files:







20140829_171208.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## terripeachy

Brighteyez-I like your new picture! Fancy!


----------



## brighteyez73

Terry - thayou! We went on a cruise.


----------



## beaglemom

I had a pos opk last night...putting in a good effort for a natural positive this cycle...anything can happen.


----------



## moni77

Positive blood test! 

Beta is 45.8, 
Progesterone is 18.
Increasing progesterone shots. Next beta is Tuesday!
:happydance:


----------



## JCM

Yay!!!! I was just jumping on here to complain about how I'm feeling on day 3! This just made me so excited! Congratulations!!! So glad you guys didn't wait til Tuesday! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I am so happy for you. The thouget of you with no fet option upset me. I hope you are the start of good luck for us all!!!


----------



## terripeachy

How did I miss this??!! Great news moni!!! Woohoo...I thought you weren't going to listen to the message until tomorrow? I knew you couldn't wait.


----------



## booger76

:happydance: Wahoo, Moni!! That is amazing news. Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## moni77

My voice mails get transcribed. Theycalled really early, I want expecting ittobe them soclickedon the message and saw "congratulations" . Hubby and I were on the subwayandtried to read thegarbled message and then listened to it when we got off...it couldn'tbe helped. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ERosePW

Omg moni!!!! Yayyy!!! I was SO happy to check in just now and read this! What fantastic and exciting news! Congrats to you and DH.:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

I picked up my refill of BCP yesterday and I'm going to be on a temping break for two weeks after I start the BCP. Not much going on here...just waiting for you guys to get your BFPs. hee hee. :coffee: It's so tasty.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri, glad you are back on track for the next IVF.

I am sitting in bed waiting on breakfast :) I wanted to bd again last night for good measure, but we went on hiking trails & we so exhausted. My husband apologized this morning but I am not stressing over it. He thinks the other night did it. He is too funny. I am glad he keeps the positivity going. I am not putting too much faith in a natural cycle, but you never know.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Glad you're still having a great time, and yes, our hubs' have to keep us entertained or we'd lose the entire plot. HA!!HA!! Have fun.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Just stopping in to see how everyone is doing. 

Beagle - Breakfast in bed sounds divine. Enjoy the rest of your vacation. You never know, maybe this natural cycle could be your big break!

Terri - When do you start your BCPs? I hope your fantasy football draft went well and you had fun. Hard to believe it's football season already. I'm not a big NFL fan but I do love college football. 

ERose - How are things going for you? How many patches are you up to now?

Moni - Congratulations again! I hope your second beta goes well today. :flower:

JCM - How are you doing? When do you have your next monitoring scan? Hope you're feeling alright.

Brighteyez - How are you doing?? I can't see your chart other than the thumbnail but it looks like AF showed. Sorry. :(


----------



## terripeachy

I started my BCPs this morning. The nurse emailed and called and said I could start tonight, but I like taking them in the mornings because that's when I take my other pills and I'm a morning person and my brain is thinking in the morning. So I started today. I have to go in for bw and u/s on 9/16 and will probably start stimming on 9/19. Not too far away. 

I am excited for tonight (Os game) and football Thursday, Sunday, Monday. I need to get a lot of sleep on Wednesday, that's for sure. They're calling for scatttered storms tonight, but we are sitting in the cheap seats and it will be under cover, so I"m not too worried.


----------



## moni77

The doc FINALLY called me back at about 4:45pm and my beta is up to 117!!! :happydance: I'm so relieved! I go back in a week for a scan and another set of blood tests! (I got no work done today!) I think I am going to try to figure out how to add a ticker! I never thought this day would come...ladies you are right behind me!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo moni!! That's awesome. Now is it getting real?? I am just so tickled PINK that you're pregnant. After all of these years, it's finally here. So....speaking of pink? What kind of baby do you prefer? You can tell us..hee hee. And finally, was the five month prediction off by one month or two?


----------



## beaglemom

Moni, click on my ticker & it will take you to the website. You just add the BB code to your signature.

I was sitting on here WAITING for your results. So exciting! I told you not to worry about that low beta :)


----------



## moni77

It is getting real - definitely feeling more confident! I got blessed at the fertility temple in February...so about 6 months ago... I will be happy with either, but I have always said, if we were going to have 2 - I would want the first to be a boy, if only 1 then a girl...hubby wants a girl! So I guess this will determine if we try again! I am giddy!


----------



## moni77

Here was my line porn...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0125[1].jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beaglemom

We are totally all girl over here...we aren't sure if #2 will ever happen, so if I only get one baby, I want a girl.

I am still sitting here anxious over how many to transfer when I get to that point. Moni, I know your numbers did not work out the way you had hoped...but if after your retrieval, there were no issues with the embies, how many were you planning to transfer?


----------



## moni77

We had planned on transferring 2. That is until I told hubby about a girl on one of the other forums who transferred 3 and ended up with 4!! - one set of identical twins. After that he was like, maybe we just do one....


----------



## moni77

ultimately we were going to do whatever the doctor recommended based on quality and my history.


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> We had planned on transferring 2. That is until I told hubby about a girl on one of the other forums who transferred 3 and ended up with 4!! - one set of identical twins. After that he was like, maybe we just do one....

4! Yikes!


----------



## booger76

Moni - Congrats, again! You must be over the moon. So happy for you.

I think we want boys - well, I know DH does. I think if we only have one, I would prefer a boy. But there is a part of me that would love to raise a girl too. Ultimately, I guess we'll just be happy with whatever we get.


----------



## beaglemom

Pregnancy announcement on Facebook for someone's baby number 2. Frustrating. Oh well...trying not to think about it.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-Are you back home now? Don't be frustrated..sometimes things just come easier for some people. I can't remember the last time one of my facebook friends announced pregnancy. Most of my friends are :jo: and either have their kids or are announcing grandkids. :wacko:


----------



## moni77

Sorry Beagle...

Glad you got to start the BCP terri - not sure if I mentioned that in all my excitement yesterday...

Oh and I wanted to say that at the fertility temple you can ask for names - we got Chimmi and Kinley - so we are calling this little bean Chimmi until we know the gender!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Moni--Isn't Chimmi the food stand near your house too? There was something else to that story once you arrived home. One month off isn't bad. Maybe I need to book a trip.

Jen/ERose/brighteyez-What are you guys doing? We're bored without you.


----------



## moni77

You have such a good memory - there is a chimichurri truck near the apartment and the middle "c" was out so it read "chimi hurri"


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Beagle - Sorry about the bummer announcement on Facebook. Hope you are having a fabulous vacation otherwise. Stay away from Facebook! :haha: :winkwink:

Terri - How was the baseball game? Hopefully, you stayed dry. I'm jealous. We hardly ever get to go to sporting events. The price one pays living in a small town. :nope:

Moni - I think Chimmi is an adorable nickname. I guess your mentioning y'all were calling it that until you find out the gender answers my question as to whether you were going to find out the baby's sex. :blush:

JCM, ERose, and Brighteyez - How are y'all doing? :flower:

I finally got my schedule! :happydance: Looks like I'll stop the BCPs this coming Sunday and start my injections on 9/12 with a tentative retrieval of 9/23. I'm excited but a little bummed that they will only let me do the first two sets of ultrasounds/labs locally. That means I have to spend almost a week in the town where my clinic is (which is 4 hours from where we live). I knew this was coming but I still haven't figured how to explain to anyone why I'll be out of town for a week. :shrug:


----------



## beaglemom

Still in the mountains. We drive home Friday :(

Moni what is this fertility temple?


----------



## JCM

Hi Ladies!!! 
So....I had a huge meltdown yesterday. My meds weren't delivered and long story short I had to pay lots of money at a local pharmacy about 2 hours before injection time. I said ALOT of un-nice things and somebody better be rectifying the situation as I type!!!! 
Whew....
Had my ultrasound today. Follicles are growing, so things are happening. I borrowed meds from my clinic for tonight's injections and hopefully everything will be delivered tomorrow. Looks like I'll have lots of extra meds on hand! My next us is Saturday morning and we are pretty sure trigger will be Monday night for Wednesday retrieval. I'm so nervous for it! Have I mentioned I hate disorganization? Haha I'm such a control freak. DH has been really great the past 2 days during all of this. 

Booger, yay!!! You are right behind me! My transfer is 9/15! We will hopefully be transferring 2! (Which I have named "the chosen ones")

Terri, hope the game was fun! I love going to games and just yelling. Most times I'm not sure why I'm yelling but it's fun to be around people who are really into the game. Plus, beer and nachos/soft pretzels...YUM! DH is one of the team docs for an indoor football team here. They have good snacks. Lol

Beagle, one day, the announcements just stopped affecting me. It will be my/your turn soon! Don't you worry! Have a relaxing vacation! 

Hi Brighteyes and Erin! 

Still super excited for you, Moni! Woooohhooooo


----------



## terripeachy

The game was fun even with a 2 hour rain delay. We stayed three innings and had to come back for the dog. I was getting tired anyway. The Os won so that was great. 

Moni- I just thought it was a cute story; that's why I remembered. I can't remember where the temple is though. Hee hee. 

Jen- sorry you had a meltdown but surprise! It all worked out. You'll forget all this when the chosen ones are in your belly. I can't believe your transfer is so soon. Seemed like just yesterday you started talking about this. 

Booger- why can't you just take a weeks vacation? Or go on FMLA. You don't have to disclose why. That's your right. It'll be fine! I'll be right on your tails. I start stim on the 19th and go for 10 days or so. Early October I'm thinking. I'm glad our thread is picking up some action. Yeah!!


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks...they typically don't bother me. It was a girl I used to be friends with but it ended in high school because of stupid nonsense. I think it is the people like that it bothers me about. Plus she had a pic from a wedding she was in & people told her how nice she looked & she said it was probably the pregnancy glow. Bleh! But the other thing I think about is I have no idea about her journey. So I can't be too judgmental. For all I know it took 2-3 years for #1 & then the same for #2. I had a friend who took about 2 years to get pregnant. I had seen her a while back & she mentioned something about trying again & I asked her how long & she said 3 years. Her daughter was 3 so basically they started trying again right away. No idea what their issue was. So I try to keep it in perspective.

I am sure soon enough I will be making people gag with my pregnancy stuff :)

We are back after another long day of waterfall hunting. We went to one called sliding rock & it is basically a huge water slide you can slide on. Husband did it but not me. The water was way too cold. I walked around in the shallow end. Then we found a creek to have lunch by & we had fun throwing rocks & soaking each other. I love the mountains.

So tomorrow is a nothing day. We have one place we want to go...it is a pin ball machine museum. You pay $10 & play all the games you want on vintage machines. But I am hoping to be gone only 2-3 hours & back to the cabin. I want to spend the day walking around the lake with my dogs & reading my book.


----------



## moni77

Beagle that sounds like an awesome vacation!!

The fertility temple was in Bhutan - I went there with hubby's company in February. You get blessed by a big dildo!

Yay for everyone starting their stims - this is going to be a productive month! Erin what is your schedule??

AFM - yes I plan to find out the gender - ASAP - I am a control freak as well...no more headaches - which has me slightly worried - but I am already doing better then a couple ofhours ago...


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Good point about not knowing her story. It is hard to not let these things bother us. It's just human nature to feel a little sting when you see something you want come to others. I'm not necessarily saying it's jealousy or anything like that - I am always happy for someone when they tell they're pregnant and I know it's something that they have been wanting - but that doesn't mean that it doesn't also hurt a little that it hasn't been my turn yet. Waterfall hunting sounds fun! Enjoy your last couple of days. I hope the weather stays nice for you.

Moni - The fertility blessing sounds interesting, for sure! We were in Hawaii in February and went to a fertility rock. I should post a picture - it's pretty hilarious. You can definitely tell how people would get the idea. If I knew then what I know now, I would have totally made it an offering! Try not to worry about the lack of headaches which is easier said than done. I like to think that when I do get pregnant we won't find out the sex because I love surprises. However, I'm not sure I'll actually be able to hold out for the entire pregnancy since I'm also pretty impatient. We'll see! 

Terri - I agree it's exciting that we're all kind of going through the same process at the same time. I know I sound like a crazy person fretting over the whole excuse thing for why I'm away from work. I guess the only reason I even care is that I have 2-3 really good friends at work and they are the ones I'm more worried about asking about what's going on. I'm just not ready to tell them. They all have huge mouths and I know they won't be able to keep it to themselves. In any case, I think I have figured out what I'm going to do. We are allowed to telework and I'm just going to say that I have some stuff I need to get done (which will be true) and I need total concentration. 

JCM - Sorry about your meltdown - I don't blame you. Sometimes we just have to let it all out. Good to hear that your follicles are progressing nicely. Hang in there, you're getting so close. I love your nickname of the "The Chosen Ones" Made me laugh. 

I'm not going to lie, I'm starting to get nervous! I'm not really nervous about the shots or anything - more like I've just been running all the worst case scenarios in my head. What if we don't get many eggs, what if only a few fertilize or none of them make it to blastocysts? Or what if we get them to blastocyst and then none of them test out normally? I know this isn't healthy but please tell me it's at least a little normal? I'm normally a fairly positive person. I guess I'm just focusing too much on the $$$ part of it.

On an exciting note, I think we have decided to do our FET in November instead of December. We figured we might as well not worry about potential due dates and just move ahead. The only downside to that is we'll be traveling a bit in October so I'll have to be medicating while on vacation but I don't think it will involve any shots, so that's okay. We're going to visit DHs family in Connecticut for 2 weeks at the end of the month.


----------



## beaglemom

*Moni *- the headaches may have been your fertility meds...so makes sense they would go away. My meds usually caused at least one back headache in each cycle...so I am sure the lack of headaches doesn't mean anything. Awesome you get checked up on so much with the RE before going to the ob.

*Booger *- although I have not done IVF, everything you are feeling is totally normal. I felt it during IUI & it is more intense as IVF comes closer. I will have to be honest, *Moni's *experience has really made me get more positive about the IVF. And I know this thread has way more success coming to us.

So I have not gotten a confirmation my grant app was received. I went on their site & looked at the app again & the address changed! I had a feeling it would. They have a new director in another state. But before I sent my app, I looked again to be sure the address I had matched. So that just changed within the past week. So frustrating. I am going to wait another week to see if I hear anything & then inquire. I also had to send an app fee so I will be looking for that to come out of my account. I am sure they have a forwarding system set up. I think I am just getting paranoid & anxious. They are a volunteer organization so I cannot expect immediate responses so I am trying not to worry about it.

Vacation almost over...sigh...but I have the weekend & Monday. I am hoping to get some things done over the weekend. The good thing is my place here is set up with a washer so no laundry to wash when I get home. Today is very overcast so it is the perfect day to do nothing. My dogs are completely POOPED! They are all sleeping around the house & my husband on the couch. I just got finished balancing my check book so one less thing to worry about this weekend.


----------



## moni77

Booger - that is completely normal - I had many doubts about spending the money the first time - and with our results we were already figuring if we could afford to do it again...luckily we didn't have to make that decision!


----------



## beaglemom

Ladies I had to share this because it is so ridiculous & any of us know this would probably never happen. We have kept seeing a commercial for Jane the Virgin...a show on the CW. The premise is a virgin is pregnant...so I had to look up how such a thing happened. So here is the synopsis.

_Despite the conflicting influences of her mother and grandmother, Jane has managed to find a wonderful fiancé: a handsome, hard-working detective named Michael, who loves her enough to accept her detailed timeline for their future together and even her insistence on &#8220;saving herself&#8221; until they&#8217;re married. All of Jane&#8217;s meticulous life plans are turned upside down, however, when she sees her doctor for a routine check-up and is accidentally artificially inseminated with a specimen meant for the patient in the next room. Unbeknownst to her, the specimen belongs to Rafael, a reformed playboy and cancer survivor, who is not only the new owner of the hotel where Jane works but also a former summer crush of hers._

Now I know we have all had different experiences...but there is NO WAY I would get an IUI during a pap & not know something crazy was up...a totally different experience. Although some women say they don't feel a thing...so I guess possible. But I love how perfect the timing was.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I agree with Moni. Everyone has those thoughts. I had those thoughts and every day I was freaking out that they were going to call me and cancel the cycle. It's natural. The only thing is that it's not in your hands..you can do everything right, and you just won't know until you get that blood test or positive HPT showing a double line. Worrying isn't going to help. Just go with the flow and let things happen as they come. It'll be so great though when it's all done, and you've taken your last shot and put that last progesterone pill up your hoo ha. HA!!HA!! I know I can't wait!

beaglemom-Yeah, what a crazy premise to a story. I guess none of the tv execs have any good ideas anymore, apparently. Terrible.


----------



## moni77

Beagle - so did the other lady pay for an IUI and get a PAP - that would be the real travesty here...


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> Beagle - so did the other lady pay for an IUI and get a PAP - that would be the real travesty here...

That's true...a pap is covered by insurance!!! LOL!

I think the rest of it went on to talk about her decision to carry the baby or not & all those type complications...I didn't read it all.


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies! :flower:

Thanks for the reassurance that I haven't completely lost my mind. I think I'm stressing more than I need to because the deadline is looming for our decision on whether to pay for a single cycle or for they multi-cycle option. We still haven't made up our minds, obviously. Anyway, I do agree that stressing about it doesn't change anything so it's best to just let it go. 

That show sounds ridiculous. We have been watching most of our TV lately using Netflix or Amazon Prime and they don't have commercials, thankfully. Sometimes I might be clueless as to what is the latest and greatest in terms of television shows but if it prevents me from seeing things like that, I'm grateful.


----------



## beaglemom

I am non cable/satellite at my house. Weird having cable on vacation.


----------



## JCM

It's looking like tonight will be my last night of Stims with trigger Monday night! I'm almost there and I'm so scared! Is it appropriate to ask for extra egg retrieval drugs? Lol I'm such a baby


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Sorry I have been MIA. We have been busy with the IVF prep things:wacko:. We found out that the insurance company covers everything except the chromosomes testing, which is fine. Our first appointment was 9/2/14 and it was just a session to discuss the next steps and what we need to do to get the ball rolling. on 9/5/14 I had a a AFC, Sonohysterogram and Mock transfer done. It was a little overwhelming but we got through it. The FS said my uterus was textbook perfect and he hadn't seen on like it in years. That made me feel good I think. I have 6 resting eggs in my left ovary and 7 in my right, he seemed very please with that. We are now waiting for the insurance company to approve the IVF which he said should be back in two weeks. Until then we have to complete an IVF talk class and and injection class which are all schedule within the next two weeks. I have feeling a little nervous and scared just because it seems like soo much but we will get through this. I think he said he will start me on my BC next week....I will have to double check that. I started vlogging which seems really cool and therapeutic. We decided to vlog the whole IVF journey for ourselves and others. A few ladies on Youtube that vlog their experience inspired us to do this. I found their vlogs very encouraging and informational so I hope mines can be the same for someone else. So after every appointment we will vlog if not while we are there. Well that's it for me, I am super excited and can't wait to see what's next. Also, this morning my temp was super high too early but not too worried about it.


----------



## brighteyez73

Moni - congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## moni77

Yay jcm! Not long now...


----------



## booger76

JCM - Hooray! You're so close. It seems like it has gone well for you so far? Any update on follies and things like that? So excited (and nervous, too) for you. You'll do great at retrieval! :bodyb:

Brighteyez - Good to hear your RE appointment went well and that insurance is going to cover almost everything for you. What a relief! Have fun with your vlog - sounds interesting!

Moni - How are you feeling?

Beagle - Did you guys make it back from vacation okay? I hate going back to work after vacation so I hope going back isn't too rough for you. I think you said you have tomorrow off too. :yipee: I was reading blog last night and the author was talking about that show you mentioned and the ridiculousness of accidentally getting artificially inseminated. Made me laugh. :haha:

ERose - Have you had your transfer yet? :flower:

Terri - Hope you had a nice weekend! :hi:

I took my last birth control pill this morning. :happydance: Tomorrow morning I have to go in and get baseline bloodwork done. It should be an interesting morning as I have to drive almost an hour to get it drawn since the local lab can't get STAT results. They open at 6:30 am which is when I plan on being there. :coffee: I need to be back in my town by 8:00 to drop one of our dogs off to get her stinky teeth cleaned. DH has been way out in the Wilderness since last week on a wildfire........ I was hoping he'd be back by tomorrow so he could deal with the dog but I have no idea when he is coming back. All I know is that he had better be back by Friday as that is when he is supposed to start his antibiotic!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, sorry I've been MIA for several days. Been slammed at work again, so no time to play. And then evenings, the last thing I've felt like doing is getting back on computer or iPad at home lately. The weekend rejuvenated me some, so thought I'd check in. :flower:

*Moni*, I'm so happy your numbers look good. :happydance: Sooo happy it all worked out for you. So, next b/w and scan in a couple days, right?? This is so exciting!! I knew that little embie was gonna grow once inside mommy's belly. :flower:

*Brighteyez*, glad your appt went well! Wow, starting IVF soon, wuhu! I'm glad you got good news about your insurance too. I'm excited you're getting started soon!! :flower:

*Booger*, I'm excited you'll be stimming in a few days!! Very exciting! Also exciting that your FET will be Nov... It'll be here before you know it. And btw, I agree w/ the others about the scary thoughts running thru your mind... I think it's only natural... Those thoughts probably run thru everyone's heads when they're doing this. I did that too, but when I realized how anxious it made me and how it was out of my hands, I made a conscious effort to let go of the steering wheel and remind myself that what's meant to happen will happen, and from that point I thought only positive thoughts. :flower:

*Jen*, sorry about all the hassles you've had w/ your meds, but sounds like everything has worked out, thanks goodness. Your clinic is taking good care of you, so that's wonderful! Wow, trigger time tomorrow! Have you decided to do a fresh transfer, or are you waiting to see how many embies you get? (Sorry if I missed a recent post on that!)

*Terri*, glad you had fun at the game! I love going to sporting events live. My family and I were up in Chicago for a cousin's wedding last year, and I got tix to a Bears game at Soldier Field while we were there. We got lucky finding tix since the stadium sells out every year, but it was a great, memorable day for my dad and me. :) So let's see... Are you about a week into BCP now? You'll be stimming before you know it too.:thumbup:

*Beagle*, sounds like your vaca was wonderful and relaxing. Perfect timing too. Fxd that this cycle holds a nice happy natural surprise for you.:thumbup:

AFM, I'm now up to 4 E patches, and I had my appt a few days ago, which was to determine when I'd start the P supps and schedule the FET (FET is usually a week after that last appt). She wanted my lining to be just a tad thicker on its own before starting the P. Just 1-2mm thicker, and I'll be ready. So I'm going back on Tues for one more scan and bloodwork, and they'll likely have me start the P on Thurs, with FET the following Tues now, the 16th. My E is SO much better since I didn't have to do all the STIMs this cycle. Physically, I feel like my body is just in a much better place, so I'm just feeling really good about this one. It just feels like my body is ready and the timing is right. :) Fxd that my instincts are right!

Another thing I'm kinda happy about is no trigger this time, so I can test when I want without worrying about getting rid of that first. Seems like it stayed in my system longer last time than it did for my IUIs. So none of that this time. I'm not waiting 14 days.... The embies already have 5 days head-start before they're even put in, so lots of women seem to get BFPs about 8-10 days after transfer. *Moni*, your level was almost 50 at 9dp5dt, right? That's probably high enough to show up on most HPTs, and with a 5-day old embie, it's sorta like being 14dpo anyway. So I may start testing then.


----------



## beaglemom

Vacation was great. My dogs are still recovering...lol! I guess I am too because I have been doing nothing all weekend...I feel guilty about it since my husband has been at work. I am trying to get motivated, but it is hard with thunderstorms all day. I am of tomorrow too with my husband so not sure if we will spend the day doing something or just be at home.

Erin - I know this cycle is going to be it for you...your body is in a much better place...good luck!

I am so excited for everyone's cycle. I am jealous I am not at the same point yet. I am hoping to hear back from the grant soon to let me know they received my application. I have not been counting days or anything...I am hoping to keep on that path until I can start IVF...not stressing over it. I will be coming back to a lot at work on Tuesday. We do a banquet every year that I will be handling & it is so awful & time consuming!

Brighteyez - what is your youtube channel? I would love to watch.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JCM

Great news about the insurance Brighteyez!! What a relief. Sounds like your office is super organized. I love that. 
Booger, I hope your Stims go by quickly! I was dreading it thinking it would feel like forever but it kind of flew by! 
Erin, I'm going to attempt a fresh transfer as long as I'm looking good after retrieval. I've got about 7 follicles on each side measuring around 15mm for the most part. (U/S was yesterday) I've got another check tomorrow afternoon. Hoping I'm looking good tomorrow so I can get this over with! My lining is 9.6 and as long as the follicles grow like they're supposed to, I'll have my transfer the day before you have yours! It's possible if he doesn't think I'm ready we would push the retrieval to Thursday...I'm just relieved it's finally here! 
Hi Beagle and Terri! Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Yay for everyone! I've been at parties all day today, so I'm pretty beat. Just super excited about football, honestly. Yeah!! I can keep my mind occupied with my fantasy lineups and such. And school started for real this past week so I'll be on the computer a lot. 

Not much going on here. I'm one week into BCPs and just waiting. I'm really excited about everyone's cycles this time. We had one success; I'm hoping all the rest of us are lucky this cycle too. Looks like I'll be bringing up the rear, and that's fine. I can send all my little birds into the big, wondeful pregnancy world and I'll stay behind. <3. 

Talk soon!


----------



## moni77

Erin - very excited for you. Yeah 9dp5pt is basically 14dpo...when I got home that night I took a couple of tests and the digital came right up - the line on the wondfo was still light but was definitely there... I probably would have been fine testing on my own 2 days earlier - but I was terrified to do so.

I have my first scan and more blood work tomorrow - I'm only at 5 weeks, so not going to see much but having hubby come with me just in case. I've had a couple of headache free days...I think it might have been spicy food triggering the headaches so I have stayed away from that since Friday...again it could all be in my head. I took one more wondfo on Friday and it was nice and dark...I feel good about this now. My best friend from high school (who is due to pop any minute now) sent me her 2 favorite books and I started reading them. The only scary thing is so many people knew we were going through the process since we had to leave the pig roast early - so a lot of people know my status - and I hope that doesn't jinx me!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh moni! It'll be just fine. I know it. *hugs*


----------



## ERosePW

Yay Jen, looks like we'll probably be in our TWW together then. Fun! :) 

Moni, I feel sure that you and LO are fine! Your beta is good and your HPTs got dark. I'm just plain excited for you!!

Terri, I hear ya! I'm so happy football is finally here! 

beagle, glad your vaca went so well. :) Hopefully you're taking it easy today before you get back to work. Its tough to get motivated at work after a nice vacation!

Hi to booger and brighteyez!


----------



## beaglemom

Well we decided to go shopping over an hour away where there is a buy buy baby. You guys ever hear of it? I saw it on a blob so checking it out. Can't wait to go nuts one day at a baby store. It is raining all over today. I am dreading work tomorrow. Oh well. 

So husband and I are trying to get dedicated to a better diet and losing weight. Hopefully we are successful.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies!!

How is everyone?

ERose I am supper excited. 

Beagle - here's the https://youtu.be/1L1J_wD9Fs0 please subscribe. I am enjoy feedback and tips.


----------



## moni77

oh I forgot to mention last weeks quote of the week by hubby:
_"My boys can't swim but they can still knock a girl up!!"_ 

I love this guy!


----------



## brighteyez73

Moni77 - LOL I love it!!! Sounds like a really cool guy.


----------



## Amy1976

Confessions of a BNB stalker...

Ok it's time for me to fess up... Hi, my name is Amy and I'm a stalker-holic. I've been BNB stalking for months now... and when I say months I mean like 9 :) I even followed some of you on the over 35 threads. I know, I know my stalking knows no bounds. I feel like I know so many of you already (terripeachy, ERosePW, beaglemom, moni77, booger76, etc). The reason I have forced myself to finally get over my virtual shyness is because I feel like I owe it to you guys. Being a witness to your journeys has helped me sooo much. I have learned far more on these threads than from anything I've read or even from my own RE. I just wanted you guys to know how much you help others without even realizing it. You have educated me, comforted me, validated my fears, encouraged my hopes, and I didn't want all that to go unappreciated any longer. I know I can't be the only lurker out there you have helped just by sharing :)

So to tell you a little about myself (since I know so much about all of you already). My name is Amy, I'm 38 and my DH is 42. We have been living together for 7 years, married for 1 year and trying to conceive for 1 year. My OB-GYN did the initial tests; blood work, HSG, and semen analysis. These tests got us promptly referred to our RE because of low motility and low morphology. We have been fast tracked straight to IVF, skipping medicated cycles and IUI's. This was our RE's recommendation but also our decision since my insurance doesn't cover any infertility treatments and we didn't want to waste a bunch of money on treatments with a less than 10% chance of success. The RE was pretty happy with my initial ultrasound saying I had plenty of eggs for my age and that from what he has seen so far we were ideal candidates (we'll see what happens when we finally get down to business though). I am just waiting for my AF to start in about 2 weeks, so I can start my birth control pills. So while I'm still a little ways out, I'm not too far behind some of you.

Thank you for reading my super long and overdue post. Congratulations moni77, I'm so happy for you.. and good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone else. I wish everyone lots of love and success!!


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> oh I forgot to mention last weeks quote of the week by hubby:
> _"My boys can't swim but they can still knock a girl up!!"_
> 
> I love this guy!

Sounds like a t shirt


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck Amy. Sounds like a good plan. The time will fly and retrieval will be here before you know it. I am hoping to be right behind you. 

My husband asked me when I'm testing. I'm not holding out hope and not even thinking about testing. But i guess this time next week if no af. No p this cycle so nothing to delay it. Hoping for a normal 28 days.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Amy! Your message was so sweet and thoughtful, and it makes me feel good that our roller coaster stories have helped you so much. :flower: Thanks for jumping in, and I really hope you'll stick around and keep us posted, because I like you already. :winkwink: So welcome to the thread!

So two more weeks for AF, and then you're starting BCP.... maybe you'll get lucky this cycle and get a surprise BFP. :) But if not, GL and FXd for your IVF! We're all at various points in our IVF journeys, so no doubt you'll probably be right there with someone on this thread!

Oh, btw, I'm Erin (although you probably already know that if you've been stalking for nine months, hehe!)


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

I am dragging today.......:sleep:


JCM and Erose - That's pretty cool that you two ladies will be in the TWW together! :happydance:

JCM - How did your scan go today? Is the plan still for you to trigger tonight? Sounds like your follies are doing pretty well. 

ERose - Just a little over a week to go! Things are getting pretty busy around here. I'm so excited for everyone. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your lining is right where it's supposed to be.

Beagle - I haven't heard of Buy Buy Baby - what is it? You're brave! I've been too scared to purchase any baby related items. I think it's great that you guys look together though. I can't even will myself to go to the baby sections of stores. Not sure why - I'm not usually superstitious or anything like that. 

Moni - Good luck tomorrow! Not that you need luck. It sounds like things are going well. :cloud9:

Terri - Glad you got a bunch of football watching in over the weekend. I know you are an Os fan for baseball but who is your football team? 

Hi, Brighteyez!

I had my first blood draw this morning. I was the first at the lab right when they opened. :haha: The lab guy looked at my paperwork and said "You're just getting started on this train, huh?" Made me chuckle. 

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## booger76

Welcome, Amy!! :flower: It's funny to see your name because that's my real name, too. 

Don't feel bad for stalking - I think it's quite normal. I stalk a couple of other threads too. 

Keep us posted on how things go. Your story sounds so similar to mine, it's like I could have written it.


----------



## beaglemom

Buy Buy Baby is similar to Babies R Us. I have to say after visiting today, I think I like it way more than Babies R Us. No purchases today. I often look through Target for clearance & this used store called Once Upon a Child...it is a chain, so look for that near you as well.

I have a stroller that was too good to pass up...Eddie Bauer $300 for $70...some stuffed animals, picture frames, wall art, blankets. I am at the point now I can't buy anything else until I am pregnant & know the sex. So now I just look for deals that I will know I need like a crib or furniture. 

As far as buying the stuff, my motto is do what makes you comfortable & happy. Some women get upset looking at the stuff month after month. I actually boxed up stuff after we quit trying years ago. I thought I had given it to Goodwill, but my husband just came across it in the attic...nice surprise. Anyways, this go round we knew we were going til the end, so I have no doubts I will be pregnant one day soon.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I just went to the bathroom & saw a small amount of brown spotting. I know it doesn't mean I am out, but pretty sure this is not my month. I am still considering doing a monitored cycle with meds but no IUI so my insurance will cover it...one last hurrah before the IVF cycle. It would cost very little...still undecided on that...but it is a better option than just a natural cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Of course I'm a Ravens fan. *sigh* The news is killing the entire city this afternoon. Everyone is so appalled at what Ray Rice did. He got what he deserved, however and many, many people agree. 

Hi Amy and welcome. Don't feel bad. I stalked for a few months too and read threads that were hundreds of pages and finally signed in and spoke up! It's fun having friends. Hee hee. I'm really excited for your 'out and proud' journey. Btw, how long will you be on BCPs? Best of luck, Sunshine.


----------



## moni77

Welcome Amy. I think we all did the same thing! Gladthings are movingforward for you...


----------



## booger76

I just saw that in the news, Terri. I had forgotten about the Ravens! I was going through NFL teams in my mind and couldn't think of what Baltimore's team was. The whole thing sounds pretty terrible. Spousal abuse is horrible and I hope his punishment sets precedent.


----------



## JCM

Hahaha, Terri, I saw this news on my Facebook and you popped into my head and I actually said out loud "I bet Terri is mad about this". I affiliate you with football now! I don't really watch it but I love to yell at the tv when hubby does. It makes him laugh. 

Hi Amy! Nice to "meet" you and welcome. Hopefully your ivf process goes by smooth and quick! 

Erin so excited we get to be buddies this month! I hope my tww is as fast as Stims were! 

So to answer Boogers question... My scan was ok I guess. I have 4 really great looking follicles and the others are just kind of hangin around not really doing much since Saturday. Stuck at 14mm. Booooo. But! My lining is looking really great at 9.7 so he's waiting on my bloodwork from this morning to decide 1. Be greedy and keep me stimming one more day and possibly get more follicle growth (which could screw up my "beautiful lining" if we push it off a day) or 2. Let me trigger, get 4 awesome eggs and maybe 2 or 3 more on retrieval day. Decisions decisions. Glad I don't have to make the final one! So...I wait...some more. Because I'm so good at it right!?


----------



## JCM

Oh, and I'm obsessed with BuyBuy Baby! Plus I have a Once Upon a Child by my house! I just actually made like 65 bucks off of my stepsons pants he's already grown out of! Plus, my almost 5 year old stepdaughter has me buying clothes for her every week. Stay one size for more than a month!!! Geez! Lol

I have a shopping problem.


----------



## brighteyez73

Welcome Amy!!!

Hi Booger, how are you?


----------



## JCM

Welp! Trigger it is tonight! I'm so excited! Plus nervous. I hope my mediocre follies decide to do something big in the next 36 hours!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Jen!! The follies always surprise us so I'm sure they'll start cooking now! Hee hee. 

That's funny that you yell at the players on the football games. Now that I play fantasy I always have someone to cheer for in each game and then I'm mad when hey don't throw the ball to my guy. Hee hee. It's too much. 

Oh and finally, the drugs they gave me for retrieval were awesome. I remember saying 'I'm feeling woozy here we go.' Next thing I was back in the room where I started prior to going to retrieval. It was a crazy time travel experience. No pain either. Just walked a little slow. Your drugs will be just fine.


----------



## JCM

I'm hoping I don't remember a thing! They mentioned they will give me stuff for nausea. Thank god because I have a tough time handling any pain meds. I always barf! Lol


----------



## booger76

Good luck , Jen! Hope that trigger shot wasn't too bad.


----------



## beaglemom

Is your husband in the room for retrieval or is that when he does his thing?


----------



## terripeachy

No, they put you in a prep room first, and he is there with me. Then they wheel me to the retrieval room. I'm not sure where he went when I was wheeled out, but when I came to, we were both back in the prep room eating snacks. hee hee. He gave his sample when we first showed up. He did it at home because he's a baby and can only get 2ml at home. If we were at the site, he SWEARS he would only be able to get 1 ml. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

That was basically my situation too... he was in prep with me up until retrieval. They don't let him in for the retrieval because it's an OR... docs and patient only. I think that may be when he gave his sample, or he may have done it when they were first prepping me, and then he came and hung out with me before they rolled me in. He was able to watch the retrieval on a monitor outside of the OR if he wanted to, but he said he couldn't tell what was going on anyway, so he just went and sat back down, hehe. And like Terri, I recall laying there chatting with the anesthesiologist and nurses in the OR, and then BAM, I was awake back in the recovery room with DH. Like a time warp. Pretty funny. 

I'm about to leave for my appt to confirm that they'll be doing my FET a week from now. My lining should be where it needs to be, and my estrogen should be good, so I suspect next Mon/Tues will be it.

I'm not totally certain, but I think now that I'm up to FOUR of those patches, I think I'm having some side effects. I've had a raging headache for 3 days, feel a little bit off, nauseated on and off, some anxiety/nervousness, and even some lower abdominal discomfort. What it reminds me of is when I first bumped my clomid up to 50mg months ago. I had side effects only around O time, and they were identical to these. I went back and looked at that chart, and I logged almost ALL of the same exact symptoms. I did take my Lupron about an hour late several days in a row. And I've had a CRAZY amount of EWCM (the most and best EWCM I've ever seen). So i'm wondering if the increased estrogen and being late w/the Lupron injections made my body try to O. I really dont know, that's only speculation. I made sure to do the injection on time this morning, and although I still have a slight headache, the rest of the symptoms seem to have gone away, at least for now. I suppose it could be the patches alone... I've read some other girls having similar side effects. It just reminded me SO much of my O during that 50mg of clomid. I guess I better just be careful and make sure to take the Lupron on time. That's the first time I've ever been a little too laid back about any injections.


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies,

Long time lurker/stalker here. I know eRose (and some others on here - Hi Terri & Moni :hi:) from another thread and she kindly invited me over here knowing that I am starting down the IVF road. Thanks, eRose. Love you girl.

A little background info. I will be married 5 years this coming Friday to the most amazing and supportive husband. We've been actively TTC since January 2013. In December, I had just made an appointment to see a specialist when I got my first BFP. Sadly, the pregnancy ended shortly after at 6 weeks. A few months later, I started working with my RE. So far, one tube unblocked, one polyp removed, and 2 failed IUIs. My DH has low motility and his counts are on the lower side.

Next steps are to have my DHs varicocole repaired and to hopefully move on to IVF next cycle. The only potential obstacle is insurance $ running out but I'm hoping to work that out soon.

Anyway, glad to join you ladies! I still need to read back to catch up on your stories.


----------



## JCM

I actually love the trigger because the needle is way smaller than my heparin. Ok well, I don't love it but I prefer it! Now, I get a break on all injections so I just get to be normal. Haha

Erin, I had lots of cm yesterday and I kind of freaked out thinking I was trying to O on my own. I always used to O on cd10-12 and yesterday was 12. At the doctor yesterday they assured me it was totally fine and nothing is happening. 
I hope you have great lining today!!!

I think they might let DH watch tomorrow. Maybe cause he's a surgeon? Or maybe my RE really likes him? He's interested to see everything. Maybe I will have DH do his thing at home in a cup. I think he's always had better count at home and he's obviously more comfortable there! My RE has everything set up in his office so it's not a new place I'll go to. I actually used to call it the scary room. There's giant black curtains in that room and that is all I've seen. His practice is a smaller practice and I know everyone there by name so that's nice. Except I won't know the person who gives me the drugs. He has people come in for that. I hope I get someone nice! I know I keep saying this but I really feel like I just came off of bcps. This is all happening so quickly!!!


----------



## moni77

Yeah - I started in one room where the nurse drew the circles on my behind for the progesterone shots (which I am still taking every morning by the way...) When I went in for the retrieval, hubby went to give his sample and I was done before him! (He might have gone in a bit after me, I'm not sure.) I was a little crampy afterwards and I had some bleeding for about 24 hours - bring a pad.

I had a ridiculous amount of CM while I was stimming - and it lasted for days! I was worried as well, but had faith in the Lupron.

Welcome over here KFS! Now you'll get the same update on multiple threads as well!

AFM - scan went well this morning - saw a picture perfect sac and yolk! Doc expects my numbers to be over 1000 with what he saw. He forgot to print us out a photo but promised to spoil us next week with photos. Go back next tues and hopefully will hear the heart beat! Now I have to get some work done!


----------



## beaglemom

Welcome kfs1...I am hoping to do IVF soon as well. I am currently waiting on an IVF grant. But if I am not chosen, I will still move on right after their decision with loans to fund.

Thanks for the info. I remember what it was like waking up when I had my wisdom teeth out...such a strange feeling. My husband was under once & we had to go back to the doctor a day or so later because he wouldn't stop throwing up. I have never had any horrible reactions like that to meds so hopefully the same with the retrieval.

JCM - time does seem to be going by so fast these days! Good luck!

Back at work today...the one thing I wanted to happen while I was gone did NOT happen...so a little frustrated at that. But overall just trying to catch up.


----------



## terripeachy

moni- :wohoo: :wohoo: It's official now, right!?! You feel great now, and you can get back to work, so it's all good! I'm still so happy for you and Chimmi. Against all odds, moni has success!! hee hee. 

kfs1-Of course you know I will say welcome a million times over! <3

JCM-Yeah, once stimming stops, everything does happen fast. I liked the trigger because I didn't have to poke myself anymore and it was just a waiting game from there. You now don't have to set any reminders or clocks! hee hee.

Oops. lunchtime..more later.


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Moni!!! :happydance: That's awesome. 

kfs1 - Welcome! I "know" who you are from a couple of the testing threads, I think. Plus, I kind of stalk the BFP Chasers thread and you are on there. :flower: I'm just starting my first IVF. I'll should be starting injections on Friday. :help:

Jen - Glad to hear the shot went well and that you now have a break. I'm sorry, I don't know what the heparin shot is for - it's likely you may have said but I have a horrible time keeping things straight. When is your retrieval on Wed?

Beagle - Glad your first day back is going okay. :winkwink: Any idea at all when you'll hear about the grant? Did you ever find out for sure that they got your application? 

Erin - Sorry to hear the patches and/or the late shot have been giving you a little trouble. You're almost done, though! I hope you're feeling better today.

Terri - Hope you had a nice lunch! I'm already hungry (well, who am I kidding, I'm almost always hungry) and it's not even lunchtime yet. :nope:

Howdy to everyone else! Hope your day is going well.

I am amped up today for some reason. Just had a very animated meeting with my boss where I unleashed a ton of frustration and information on him. Oops! :blush: Good thing that he is understanding, if not overly sensitive sometimes. I feel better though. 

My medications should come tomorrow. A little nervous about opening that box after reading about y'alls experiences. DH made it back from fire he was fighting. Phew. Always good to have him back in the house. I have to run at lunchtime to get some of our IVF paperwork regarding the PGS notarized. Hope the notary at my bank isn't someone I know!


----------



## beaglemom

The grant website says decisions on Oct 1...but no I have not gotten a confirmation email. I plan to email them next week if nothing by then. I went to their physical address (I was in that area & they are an hour away) & it was a UPS store. So I am thinking they have some sort of mail service with them.


----------



## moni77

The beta was at 2469!! Progesterone was over 40 so I get to cut the injection back down to 1cc a day - I was kindof hoping I could stop those...but not going o complain about a little butt soreness! Back on the 16th for another scan and should be able to see the heartbeat then!

Terri - yeah I feel great - but still a bit nervous (probably always will be!) Things are definitely going in the right direction!!


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks so much everyone for all the warm welcomes :) I'm sooo happy!! I have friends now :yipee: well you all were my friends before, you just didn't know it :haha: 

ERosePW - (Erin, yes I knew that was your name haha) I am definitely going to try for a natural miracle this month before I start my BC. It's funny because BNB is actually where I learned how to start temping, charting, FF and all that good stuff. I'd probably be bumbling around and barely going to see my regular OBGYN if it wasn't for what I learn here. Btw, I'm so excited for you!! Getting so close!!!

Booger76 (Amy) - So funny that our stories are so similar and we even have the same name. Were you also born in 76 also? I'm only assuming because of your screen name... however you could just like the number 76 lol 

Terripeachy - It's so funny that everyone thought of you when the Ray Rice news broke because I did the same thing. I knew you were not going to be happy at all. They were saying that the Ravens built the whole team around him so it's a big loss for the team?
I'm not sure how long I'm going to be on the birth control. She told me all the active days so I'm assuming 21 days? They gave me the pills already and I'm to start taking them on Cycle day 2, then call to go in for my SHG, mock transfer, med prescription, and my schedule. So to be honest I don't know a whole lot yet. 

JCM - Getting so close for you as well!! So exciting!!! I know that you had trouble with your medication arriving on time. Did that end up working out? And would you ever use them again despite what happened?

Moni77 - Great news!! So happy for you :)

Beaglemom - I really hope the grant comes through for you. That would be so awesome!!!

Hi Brighteyez73 & kfs1


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I'm happy you have friends now too. I found bnb because my OB said to start temping and 'if your temp stays up, you're prego.' I didn't believe it was as easy as it sounded so I started googling and found everyone here. Of course, she was in med school and temping her first month and she said to her husband, 'from what I learned in school, we're pregnant!' I'm glad I was new to all this stuff when she told me that story. Now I would have to strangle her. First time success. Grrrr. Hee hee. Oh and yeah, all of our chickens are/were on Ray Rice. Hopefully we can recover. We are lucky in that our team has been really good since about 1999 so it's going to be terrible if we really suck. They came here in 1996. This city bleeds purple and orange (Os). Hee hee. It's gross if you see it in real life. :rofl:

Moni-great numbers and a 1cc shot is nothing! I'm sure you'll be able to stop when you go back. 

I ordered meds today. Now to drink wine before bed. I'm getting my drink on these last few weeks! Moni, I gotcha girl! Hope you like red blends.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Amy!! How are you?


----------



## Amy1976

Hi brighteyez73... I'm doing really good. Thanks for asking!
I'm so excited for everyone. I love checking in and seeing how everyone is doing! I saw that you are doing a vlog about your ivf journey. You are so brave. I'm definitely going to check it out!


Terripeachy - so funny about your OB. If only it was that easy :roll:


----------



## kfs1

Amy1976 - I'm impressed with how fast you moved as far as testing right when you began to TTC. It took me over a year before I visited an RE and even then I was freaked out for some reason. I think it's great that you're skipping over IUIs and medicated cycles. It sounds like IVF is perfect for you and I hope that you get your BFP soon!

JCM & Erose - You're almost there ladies! What are your actual estimated dates for ER/FET?

Beagle - Maybe we'll be IVF buddies if all works out. I hope the grant goes through for you!

Booger - I love how you know who I am from stalking because I sort of know who you are from stalking, too! That's so amazing that you're starting your injections this week! :dust: to you. You and Terri will be IVF buds this time around, right?

Moni - Congratulations again! :happydance:

Terri - Love that your OB said "if your temps stay up, you're pregnant." HAHA. I've had people try to explain how ovulation works to me and how important it is to get the timing right. SERIOUSLY PEOPLE? :)

brighteyez73 - Just wanted to say hi and best of luck to you! Where are you in the IVF process?

Nothing to report here. Just busy stalking you ladies. You're all in such different places but it's SO exciting. :dust: to you all.


----------



## ERosePW

Good morning, everyone!

I just quickly wanted to say hello to kfs! I'm so sorry your last IUI didn't work out, Sweets. I'm glad you've popped over to join us though for your IVF, and I'm excited you'll be sharing your journey with us. I just know this is gonna be it for you girly!!

Moni, extra congrats!!! I'm SO happy your numbers look awesome and your u/s went well. It's official, yay!!!! :happydance: Sooo happy for you, I can hardly contain myself!

Ok, I have to get to work, but I'm planning on responding to everyone properly from work (instead of on my phone!). The big contract I've been working on has fallen through as of yesterday, so I think I'll have more playtime now, hehe! Can I just say... I love our little group... I feel like we really lucked out with this group of gals, especially with many of us already knowing each other. Sometimes these AC groups get huge and move so fast it's hard to keep up. I'm pleased with how this one has worked out. :) 

Ok chat again soon! Xoxo


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 - Hello! I will find out what's next on tomorrow. I have had all the testing done and have an injections class next week on the 17th. So hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Sorry your contract fell through, but I'm glad you can play. I totally hear you about our group. My first thread on the TWW side is a million and one pages (I joined at 1/4 MIL), but there are a core 4-5, and it's really perfect. Every now and again someone random will jump on and post something, and it's like 'I know you did not read a million pages just to tell me that you have a 7-11 in FL.' Seriously?! hee hee. They don't come back to stay so I already know the answer. I like smaller groups and can :ninja: the bigger groups. hee hee.

kfs1-I'm sure if I wanted to know more from the OB, she would have told me, but at that point, all I knew was to stop taking BCPs and start temping, oh, and BD every other day between CD8-CD18. I only needed the important stuff. No one tells me obvious stuff, but I don't talk about it with anyone really for them to tell me. My younger sis was the only annoying one (you won't feel anything). Oh, and a coworker said to take Geritol (There's a baby in every bottle). My sis has been the only irritant so far, and she means the best from within her bubble.

I'll have to see if I will really be IVF buddies with booger. Hmm..I think I'm a week behind. My stims start on the 19th.


----------



## terripeachy

PS. Good luck today Jen. Report back when you can. fxfxfx :dust:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Quick check-in to say Good Luck to Jen at egg retrieval today. I hope everything goes well for you!

Moni, your beta number was great. Hooray!

Terri - I should start stimming on Friday so you'll be about a week behind me. In the end, I think I'll be bringing everything home for the thread since we are doing a freeze-all for the chromosomal testing. We're looking at a FET in November.

Hello to everyone else!!! I gotta run - busy day ahead! I'll try to do a proper catch up later. I have my injections class over the phone this afternoon. That should be interesting.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I would watch the Youtube or manufacturer's videos prior to the phone class, because you may have questions after watching them. Look up Ovidrel Vidoe or Ganirelix video. ERose may still have the link to the manu. videos. I have it at home but not at work. If you don't watch, I think listening on the phone would be confusing. hee hee. Have fun!


----------



## ERosePW

booger, I do have the link here at work if you're interested... You can find everything on YouTube, but I liked having one link that contained all the drug vids. The only one of my drugs that it didn't have was my trigger, which was Pregnyl. But it was the same steps as the Novarel trigger, so that vid worked for me. https://www.freedommedteach.com/eng/

So Terri, I hope your Ravens will be fine without Rice. He's probably sitting around thinking they made a huge mistake letting him go, so it would please me to see the team do just fine without him. I'll root for your Ravens (except when they play my Bears, hehe!).

Jen, GL today!! I hope all goes perfect and you get lots of eggies!! Check in when you're feeling up to it.

brighteyez, looks like everything is moving along for you! Keep us posted as you get more info. I'm getting super excited for you.:thumbup:

kfs, my FET will now be Sept 18th officially. I'm excited. I feel good about this one. :) No ER for me this time, as I still have six embies frozen and waiting. So this cycle has been a lot easier.

beagle, anything new with you as you wait to hear about the grant? 

Amy, yes, you def have friends here. :flower: And I agree, I learned a lot from these forums too before actually signing up. I bet just about everyone on here stalked for at least a little while before joining, hehe!

Hi Moni! Hope you're feeling good!!

AFM, as stated above, my FET is officially scheduled for 9/18. My appt yesterday went well. My lining is good, and my E is where they want it. They would normally schedule the transfer for a week later, but my RE isn't around the first of next week, and instead of handing me off to another RE in the practice, she suggested we just do it next Thurs when she's back. It's not quite as time-sensitive as a fresh IVF cycle since my E levels shouldn't fluctuate much if I stay with 4 patches, and they have control over the embies since they're frozen.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and for the first time in over a year, I'm totally slacking on my temping (not that it matters much with IVF/FET). I've missed tons of days, and on the days I didn't miss, I didn't even care what time it was, or if I accidentally got out of bed first or anything. I'm mostly just using my chart this time to take notes and track my meds. I temped during my initial IVF cycle, only because I wanted to make sure my temp went up once I started the P, and make sure it stayed up. But this cycle, for the first time in over a year, I found myself forgetting, and not really minding. I won't be O'ing (or even have a retrieval) so I decided it doesn't really matter. I'm getting a few temps in just so that I can make sure I see a rise when I start the P supps, but that's about it. I def keep track of my notes/symptoms/meds, etc. because I've found going back to that info later helps a lot (no way I'd remember otherwise). But I'm feeling pretty laid back about actually temping. It's actually kinda nice.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I think it will be a while before the Bears play the Ravens again (unless we both go to the Superbowl!). We played your division last year in the regular season. They rotate them around. How many embies are you transferring next week? You better enjoy drinking your wine/beers/Jager bombs for the next week too, as this is it for you, chica!


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks Terri, I sure hope so!! Feeling very optimistic. :thumbup:

Transferring 2 again. My RE doesn't do 3 without extenuating circumstances if her patients are under the age of 40 (and technically my embryos are still only 37 years old since they froze them before I turned 38, haha!). I guess if I were to have one more failed cycle, she might consider 3 for my next FET, but I'm not even sure about that. But since this is my first frozen transfer and she feels my body is in much better condition to receive the embryos this time, she won't do more. It was also mentioned that I'd be way too high risk if 3 embryos took. I'm about 105 lbs and 5'3". It's weird for me to think about 3 actually taking though, ya know? Considering how long I've been at this, and considering my fresh cycle didn't work out, I guess it's difficult to get my head around suddenly having that many work out, when I can't even get one to work out! LOL But I will trust that my RE knows from what she's seen over her many years of practicing, I guess. ;)


----------



## beaglemom

Hi ladies...busy day for me which has actually felt really good...I love you guys, but I feel psychotic checking the threads every 5 minutes.

So no news from my grant...if nothing by next week I will email them. I also had to pay a fee so I am looking to see if that checks clears as well. Just some proof they got my application! I don't even know my dpo right now...I guess I will see once my sig shows up when I hit post. Still considering a medicated cycle next time to use up my follistim...no IUI...just u/s, trigger, & timed intercourse. My insurance will pay & I will be out about $160 vs $1000. I know it is a long shot, but a better shot than nothing...plus no wasting the follistim which I think is out of date soon so no good for my IVF cycle.

Ugh...still 1 major task to complete today...so I better go before 5 o'clock hits & I am too late.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & Erin - some how with everyone else's updates, I lost track of you...I was thinking you had 6 retrieved...so that's awesome you have 6 left. So basically 3 tries, right? But you will only need this one...so there is room for siblings later! :)


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - Yes I was very fortunate on how quickly we got the issues discovered and addressed. I made an appointment with my OB at the 6 month mark under the guise of an annual pap smear. I came armed with all my charts and concerns ready for some resistance but I was really surprised that she was willing to start testing right away. She said that she's pretty aggressive with woman over 35 trying to conceive because we don't have time to waste. I'm very thankful for that.

terripeachy - Speaking of 7-Elevens, we have them everywhere here too hehe :) Are you guys still enjoying wine or beer or whatever your choice of preference is, up until you do your transfer? My RE told me to cut out alcohol and caffeine now and I haven't even started my BC yet?? That just doesn't seem fair if you can and I can't lol (I'm pouting right now). I love my wine but so far I have been on my best behavior *sigh*.

ERosePW - I love this little group too, I'm glad to be a part of it "officially" now lol... and WHOO HOO for Sept. 18th.

Jen - Can't wait to hear how today went :)

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## beaglemom

I like to drink wine, but I often never really think to do it. It usually sits in the fridge forever forgotten...so not drinking never seems like a change for me. As far as caffeine goes, I actually think it is a good plan to try to quit that now only because it can be a hard habit to stop. I was often irritated & had headaches while quitting. I slowly did this using half caf & now I drink decaf coffee & rarely drink soft drinks unless I am out at a restaurant. Plus it is a good habit for pregnancy. Having said that, I am not one of those fanatics about things...I think a TTC or pregnant woman can still enjoy her coffee :)


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-I'm starting to get worried now..It's already 7:30pm (I forget where you are though, hee hee).

ERose-Oh yeah on 2 transferred. I had a mental lapse there, but yes, you don't want to do more because you'll need more for siblings. Your RE does know what she's doing, so all will be well next week. 

beagle-I'm on a constant checking hiatus as well. If nothing is on my subscribed list under User CP, I close out. HA!!HA!! I figure that at some point I really have work to do. :)

Amy-My place says to cut out alcohol completely, but seriously, if I have to take BCP and after that have protected sex, I can drink. HA!!HA!! I think I will actually stop once I start stimming because I don't want any interferences, and I don't know that I will do a good job taking my shots if I'm loopy. Since this last cycle failed for me, I have had a beer or glass of wine every other night or so. That was pretty much my regular schedule anyway, if I thought about it. My hubs has liquor and his beers in the house, but I'm more particular, and I don't keep a stash of wine/beer that I like, so if he gets it for me, I have it. If not, no biggie. I think I'll cut caffeine at stimming too. I did cut it last time during the TWW, and I think that's all they recommended, but I drank OJ instead and felt just as good in the mornings.


----------



## JCM

Hi guys!!

I'm still a little out of it but overall things went well. I don't remember much (who put my pants back on??) it was quick and painless. I didn't have any sleep last night because I was so crampy. I'm not even really sure on my final actual count that were retrieved but he said he had 5 perfectly looking matured eggs. My ivf nurse said usually he can look at an egg and say "that one won't make it" haha! So yay! Finally resting in bed all day. They are a little concerned about hyper stimulation so I have to measure and weigh myself every 8 hours. I feel insanely bloated but everyone was really nice and kept me calm. I guess my heart rate was super high when I first jumped up on the chair. I was a little embarrassed. My favorite nurse was there to do my IV for me too. So that made me relax a bit. DH said they asked how I was feeling and all I would say is "I'm ready to party". Nice right? Anyway, they will call me tomorrow and let me know how my 5 little eggs are getting along with sperm! 

Welcome to ksf! Glad you joined us!!!


----------



## moni77

Glad it went well jcm!

Erin excited for your plan. 

Beagle hoping for good newson the grant.

I was able to drink on the bcp and did so since I wason vacation inVegas but nothing since I started the stims. I thought I would be able to have a drinkbetween retrieval and transfer...since nothing was inside me, but Nope still restricted. But it was worth it!
Luckily Terri has been having a glass of wine for me...soon none of us will be drinking!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen hope you feel a little better as today goes on. Very exciting. Are you guys def doing fresh or waiting how you feel in a couple of day? 

I forgot to mention this last night. Every cycle I think about how to tell everyone when I am pregnant. And yesterday the best thought came to me. Since fall is coming we are back to the point where my pregnancy can be a Christmas surprise.


----------



## kfs1

JCM - Glad to hear that it went well. I love that you said "I'm ready to party." Anesthesia can make you do such silly things. :) Anyway, I hope the bloating goes down today. That's the worst feeling.

Beagle - Awwww. A Christmas surprise would be great! Do you think you'll tell your immediate family right away or will you hold off? The last time around (before my MC), I had only told my DH (obviously), my mom, sister, & my closest girlfriend. I didn't tell DHs family until after the fact.

Erin - Your RE sounds fantastic. I'm sure things are going to be perfect this time around!! :) And good for you for not temping. It really doesn't seem to make a difference with IVF so one less thing to worry about! I don't mind it during the week but I hate having to think about it on the weekends.

Terri - I think your drinking plan sounds good. Drink until your stimming starts. I mean - you're on BC as it is! You deserve SOMETHING good. I stopped drinking right around the time of my IUIs both cycles. Ugh - but I didn't even think about the caffeine factor. I guess it's a good idea to cut that out, too. I only have coffee in the morning but I LOOOOOVE my coffee.

Hi everyone else! DH has started taking fertilaid again which is good. Natural cycle this month so I'm not holding out much hope but the vitamins should help a bit. It will be nice not to have to be on meds for this month at least.


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - a med free cycle is amazing...that is what I just did & I don't think I have had one of those this entire YEAR! I have been on at least clomid or femara every cycle. If you only do one cup of coffee a day, you are fine with that. I sometimes drink soda, so I basically decided if I quit coffee, I wouldn't feel so bad about the occassional mt dew. I read this once & I truly believe it...basically do what you think feels best...if you think you will blame yourself because you drank coffee or a glass of wine, then cut the habit...otherwise do what makes you happy.

So an odd morning for me so far. So I called the nurse after hours yesterday. They called me back this morning. However my blue tooth does not have caller id...& they asked for Anna...I was like I am not Anna, goodbye. Then I looked at my phone & saw it was the nurse! So I was like crap! I hope they call back. So then about 10 minutes later she called & said I do not know what is going on today but I keep calling you trying to talk to other people! So bascially they said absolutely a great idea to do the timed medicated cycle...let insurance pay & cross our fingers. No reason to waste the follistim. Basically if the seal had not been broken I could have saved it for IVF. So anyways, that's where I am...next cycle (if there is a next cyle) will be femara, follistim, u/s, & a trigger followed by timed intercourse. So the nurse says call us when your period starts...or maybe it won't! They are so nice. The other good news is I will be in the area (if my cycle is on time) the day I would need my baseline, so no time missed from work.

So another question for you experienced ladies. I know for obvious reasons my husband has to be with me on the day of retrieval...we need his sample plus I am all drugged up. But it is necessary for him to be there for the transfer? I assume the transfer is similar to an IUI...is that right? My husband of course wants to be there. But November & December are crazy months in the retail world. So my thoughts are worst case scenario he requests retrieval day but he may not necessarily get the other. However it is medical & he is awesome at his job, so I think he could get some special consideration. Plus technically it could count as FMLA, so he should get it if medical related.


----------



## beaglemom

oh man...forgot to answer your question kfs. So as far as telling people...I plan to tell my mom right away. But I want to do it in a special way. I will probably wait at work for a little while, but not sure how long. I would like to wait on my husband's family too. They all have big mouths. I would love to tell his parents but they are both old & I just know they would let it slip. But if I were to do IVF in early November which is what I am hoping, then I would probably wait until Christmas to tell everyone just because it is such a great opportunity.


----------



## moni77

I think you are fine on the transfer day to be by yourself. Hopefully the timing works out that he can be with you - that was the day that we found out that only one made it and it wasn't the best quality - so it was good to have him there to help with the decisions. If there was more than one left we would have had to decide how many to put in right then. So I guess if he cant be there, hopefully you can have him on the phone when you are speaking to the doc - unless your clinic discusses all of that in advnce.

For me the end of the first trimester will be right around hubbys bday - so I plan on doing a facebook post wishing my "baby daddy" a happy birthday and see who gets it. Unfortunately a lot of people already know - but I have been clear - no facebook mention until after the first trimester.


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-Glad you're feeling ok. You seem better than I expected because I remember you saying that anasthesia kind of makes you crazy, so I'm glad you're doing ok, and 5 eggs is plenty! Do you have an idea how many you plan to transfer? Probably two, I'm guessing. Today will be the phone call for the # fertilized, and then we wait for more. I hope the phone call says 5!

kfs1-Natural cycle-check! And yes, glad your hubs is back on fertilaid. Mine has three pills left in his bottle, but if he doesn't think it's necessary, neither do I. I'm over talking to him about this stuff. hee hee. I only drink one cup of coffee in the mornings too, but since it's still a bit warm outside, I'm really ok without it. I just like it. But, I don't think I need it. On weekends I may or may not have a cup, so :shrug: it just depends on what's going on.

moni-You're welcome! I gladly oblige. hee hee.

beaglemom-Glad you can do what you want for the next cycle! A Christmas surprise is nice. I can't even get that far as planning to tell people. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

We had layoffs yesterday. Two people were in my building, and 150 overall. It always happens in September. I'm safe for another year, thankfully, but now I'm unmotivated to do anything. Luckily tomorrow is Friday and everyone will be sleepy from the Ravens/Steelers game. I need to power through for 8 hours. *sigh*


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I have also decided to eliminate the supplements as the bottles empty out. I will stay on prenatal & DHA (I think that's right) & the multivitamin...& multivitamin for my husband. At this point, I feel confident that with his count they can find a few good swimmers.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I love the baby daddy idea. I guess we posted at the same time, and I'm just now seeing this.

beaglemom-I forgot to say that I think you should be fine on transfer day, but I would ask him to take off anyway. They are his kids getting placed in their home for the next 9 months and it is kind of interesting for them to see what's happening. I think you'll want him there.


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - Thank you. I am getting super excited and I will update BNB and my vlog later today after visit.


----------



## JCM

Morning ladies! Feeling better than I was yesterday. Still really bloated and a little crampy. I imagined the worst of course and thought I'd feel a pain from a needle somewhere in there! Haha I think if been injecting myself too much and too long! Anyway, waiting by the phone for my call all day! My nurse usually texts me everyday so maybe she will just do that. I love it because I don't always answer calls. I'm a texter!

K- I'm a big fan of those vitamins! Hubby was on them for this last year and his count got a lot better!
Beagle, I do the same thing. Usually I'm so creative about announcements but for some reason I can't think of something I want to do yet. Probably because I'm anxiously waiting for Monday. So far, everything feels ok so we will try the fresh transfer. My acupuncturist is going to be there so hopefully it will be a great experience. I told hubby he didn't have to take off work no big deal and he said no, the husband is usually there when the wife gets knocked up. Haha good point. Plus, my paper of instructions says I get a Valium when I get there and I have to have a full bladder. Hmmmm good luck with not peeing all over everyone right??
Yes, Terri for sure two if I get enough. I think I may have said a little more but everyone is being nice and keeping it quiet. 
Come on, phone!!! I have to know!!


----------



## JCM

Ok so the total was 9 eggs, 5 mature, and as of this morning all 5 fertilized and look great! Yay!


----------



## moni77

Woohoo Jen!!! That is great!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - that is awesome!

Moni - I def want him to be there...but basically I am just thinking the worst & I have no intensions on waiting until January. Plus I need that IVF check for this year to go along with all my other medical expenses for taxes. But basically he will do what he has to do. If nothing else, he will just come clean as to the why...his work doesn't know anything.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Jen - I'm so glad that things went well for you. Hooray for all 5 mature eggs fertilizing. :happydance: Grow embies, grow! Your story about saying you were ready to party made me laugh. I love it. Hopefully, you continue to feel better as the day goes on.

Terri - Enjoy watching your game tonight - I know that's a big rivalry and with everything going on, I'm sure it's an even bigger deal. I used to like the Steelers but I'm not keen on Ben Roth. so I might even be pulling for the Ravens. :winkwink:

Beagle - Have you tested yet? I can't remember if you said you were going to or just wait for AF. How awesome would it be if this was your lucky cycle. My cousins announced one of their pregnancies around Christmas - she is super creative and did something cute but I can't remember exactly what - sorry! I haven't really thought about it, mostly because I love keeping things secret as long as possible. Gotta get pregnant first and then maybe I'll think about what I'm going to do. 

Moni - Your Baby Daddy idea is cute! I think we will likely wait until at least past the first trimester too. 

Erin - I think you're relaxed attitude about the temping is a great sign! I'm not going to temp this cycle because I don't want one more thing to worry about if they start to get wonky for some reason. I'm glad things are looking really good for your transfer. Only one more week to go! 

Amy - I'm actually a 1978 baby. Not sure how the 76 ended up on the end of my name. I think BNB threw it on there, must have already been another booger. :haha:

kfs - Glad DH is starting his supplement again. I like to think that getting mine to take his vitamin in the morning is prepping me for being a Mom since I basically have to lay it next to his plate to get him to take it.

I can't remember who asked about alcohol. During my phone consultation about injections yesterday we discussed this a little bit. She basically said that once I started stimming, I needed to treat my body as if it was pregnant. So no drinking, no hot tubs or saunas or overheating. Stay hydrated and keep my heart rate below 140. I have had a few glasses of wine this week. I think last night was probably my last glass for awhile. My husband homebrews beer so we almost always have about 5-6 kegs (5 gallon kegs, like the old soda kegs) around the house. It is sometimes very hard to have just one glass, especially in the summer! But I have been really good this summer since I figured not drinking could help us. 

Things looked good at my ultrasound this morning. Of course, I won't know about the bloodwork until later today.

Since I am out of town from my clinic, a different doctor is doing my monitoring, obviously. I have to travel to the closest bigger town because my local hospital can't get the bloodowork results done STAT. The Dr. who did my ultrasound this morning was new to me but he was awesome! He came in just to do my scan as he was scheduled to take the day off - how amazing is that? I'm not even one of his normal patients. He asked some questions to get to know about me and my situation. Then during the ultrasound he did a really nice job of pointing things out on the monitor and explaining what things were.

He said my lining looked nice and thin, about 3mm, which is what they want right now. I had between 5-8 follicles on each side and he said these were likely old, crusty (my words, not his) ones and that is what they want right now too. This was news to me as I always thought the AFC at this point was counting the new, young follicles.  In any case, he said this is also the ideal situation because they want to be recruiting healthy, newer eggs during stimulation. He is obviously not and RE so I'm not sure if everything he said was correct, but my RE recommended him so they must trust him to know what he is doing. He said everything looked great - so I feel pretty good going into this.


----------



## JCM

Yes beagle when are you testing? You should be done with your tww this week right? 

Booger, sounds like a great visit. I love it when they point stuff out and explain. When I look at that screen I just see black, white and gray. My doctor always makes sure he shows me what he's looking at. Glad you're feeling comfortable. Especially since you have to travel!

I am not allowed any alcohol, or caffeine for the next couple of weeks. Hopefully longer. I'm actually not even that anxious about this tww and normally I'm already thinking about it before ovulation. I have to just keep busy I think. Today I am lazy on the couch. Lots of awful lifetime movies! Plus, hubby will be bringing me a smoothie! Luckily my stepdaughter love DisneyJr and is really taking advantage of the fact that I'm letting her watch it all day! Lol the other kids are at school so it's nice everything is working out so well. I haven't really had an interest in eating until now but I don't know what I want. I'm definitely not constipated and I was afraid I would be. I'm actually the exact opposite. I'm about 10 pounds heavier than usual this week and every time I go to the bathroom (every hour or so) I weigh myself and I've only lost one pound! Lol 138! My stepdaughter is too cute. She keeps touching my stomach saying the baby looks really happy.


----------



## beaglemom

I think I will hold off on testing until at least Sunday which is 14 dpo. I have not had any of the usualy brown spotting as of yet...but it can be unpredictable. I am feeling a little bit of cramping...so not really feeling that optimistic. More looking forward to the cycles coming up.


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-Congrats!! All 5 fertilized. I knew it! Enjoy your time in front of the boob tube. :) Mmm...smoothies.

Freedom Pharmacy just called saying that I only had $155 left for coverage, and I owe $7038 for meds. I called my insurance and they said 'Have them use the override code. There is no problem on our end.' This is exactly what happened last month when I needed more Menopur. Luckily, I have over a week for everyone to figure this out. I'm not paying $7000 for medicine. I'm really not. For now, I'm going to wait to see what happens when they call me back. I did tell hubs about the predicament. I wonder if he will actually make a suggestion as to what we should do :nope: I should look up that site that Jen sent the link for, just in case.

booger-Yeah, cheer for the Ravens, not "Rape"lisburger. hee hee. Your doctor sounded really great. Glad you had a good experience. It really makes a difference.


----------



## JCM

What a mess, Terri! Yes my meds took longer than expected but apparently I'm the first that had happened to. It was fastivf.com. About half the price but give yourself enough time just in case. The usual deal is they ship out on Friday and you get them Monday.


----------



## beaglemom

You guys are making me nervous about meds!!! LOL! But I think my dr office orders the meds while I am doing my 2-3 weeks on bcp.

I think I am pissing off my boss. I use to do this conference call getting updates on certain customers & loans. Very annoying...plus I was talking to people on my level & they viewed me as some sort of tyrant rather than an info gatherer. So anyways my new boss came up with an awesome plan of a shared excel sheet. I put all the customers in & each assistant enters their own updates. So much less stress. So ANYWAYS my banker asks me about someone else's loan & I said I have no idea. I don't keep up with anyone else's stuff. And he said so basically not your job...I said no, not my problem. He acts like I am not being a team player or something. He treats me like I am the other half of his brain. UGH!


----------



## moni77

I know we are not supposed to share - but if you get into a bind I have a little bit of the meds left - I think we were on the same ones Terri...

Glad things are moving forward Booger - this will be an exciting week coming up!!

AFM - not really feeling anything anymore...but then most women don't really feel anything before 6 weeks. Hubby is already half way done with the first pregnancy book we got from a friend...I'm still on the first chapter. :dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Moni-It is all going to work out. I'm glad I called early because I thought something like this might happen. I don't need to start my first meds until the 19th, so I still have over a week. I will let you know if things become dire.

beaglemom-Don't worry about meds..they'll get them to you when you need them.


----------



## booger76

My meds came yesterday. I used Walgreen's Specialty Pharmacy and they were very competitive with their prices. I e-mailed about 20 different pharmacies and they ended up being the best deal, surprisingly. They have 3-4 different discount programs available depending on the type of medication you are prescribed. I applied for 3 of the programs but didn't qualify for one of them. I did enroll in 2 others that saved me quite a bit of money. They only way the discounts programs work is if you are paying for all your meds out of pocket. The two programs I did qualify for were the DesignRx and NewLife. NewLife you pay $25 to join and you get $100 off for every $1000 you purchase. Walgreen's sends you a $25 gift card so in the end, I guess it really doesn't cost you anything. DesignRx is free - you just enroll and then I think the discount is about 30% off of certain medications if you use a pharmacy which is part of the network (which the Walgreen's Specialty Pharmacy is).

Anyway, I thought I would put that out there Beagle. Not sure if you have insurance coverage for IVF or not.


----------



## Amy1976

Moni - I love the baby daddy idea. It's going to be so fun for you to see who picks up on it!! 

Beaglemom - A Christmas surprise is also awesome. Are you going to do something like put the sonogram in a frame and wrap it? That would be so fun!!

Terripeachy - So sorry about the lay-offs. That can be so scary and stressful. Did anyone you're really close to get laid off?

Jen - I'm happy to hear you're doing well. Yay for 5 fertilized eggs :)

Booger76 - I'm glad to hear your appointment went well. Crusty eggs, I love it lol. I have to pay for all my meds out of pocket, so I'm definitely going to check out NewLife and DesignRx.

The no alcohol and caffeine thing is no big deal, it just sucks lol. I only drink about a half a cup of coffee in the morning, so stopping that was no big deal. When I do drink soda, it's 7-up which doesn't have caffeine anyway, so I'm good there. We went out to dinner this past weekend and DH asked me if I wanted a glass of wine. I said no, don't you remember the Dr. said no alcohol. He was like I'm sure one glass wouldn't hurt anything, you haven't even technically started yet. I said I know, but if I have one glass, I'm for sure going to want 3 lol :wine:


----------



## beaglemom

I think my insurance covers part of the meds. But i will have to compare just in case.

Oh and I have horse booties for my mom and an auntie shirt for my sister.


----------



## kfs1

JCM &#8211; Yay for 5 eggs! That&#8217;s so great. Can&#8217;t wait to hear how they&#8217;re progressing. And I love your loopy anesthesia story. When I was waking up from my last surgery, I kept saying &#8220;You guys are the best. Seriously&#8221; to the nurses. &#61514;

Booger &#8211; So happy that your appointment went well and things are looking good!

Terri &#8211; WTH about your meds?? So frustrating! I&#8217;m glad you knew enough to call, though.

Hi everyone else!

My RE&#8217;s office called with the final # for IVF. If I were to move forward with IVF in November, it would be $4000 out of pocket, which isn&#8217;t as bad as I thought but isn&#8217;t great. We&#8217;re currently under my insurance so we&#8217;re looking into switching over to my DHs insurance in January as another option. I REALLY wanted to get things moving next month but I&#8217;m OK with waiting if it will be covered. I just want to be 100% sure that it will be covered before making the switch. Anyway, if things don&#8217;t progress, I&#8217;ll still stick around and stalk if you guys don&#8217;t mind. 

Today&#8217;s my five-year wedding anniversary. Seriously feels like yesterday &#8211; so crazy!


----------



## booger76

Happy Anniversary, kfs! Time does fly.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Anniversary, kfs1!! You did it! Are you guys doing something special? It's a Friday too. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies how is every one?


----------



## moni77

Happy Anniversary KFS!! Be careful about the switch in insurances - a lot of insurances out there will NOT cover IVF, so make sure you specifically ask about that.

Doing well- anxious for next week's scan - I need to see that heartbeat. Well I had my first dose of "pregnancy brain" (which I thought didn't exist, but I am using the excuse anyway!) I had a doctor appointment with my PCP this morning at 7:15 - I remembered it after hitting snooze for the second time at 7:30...totally forgot that I had to wake up early to go to the docs...and its not like I'm not used to going to the docs - I've been to the RE probably about 15 times in th last month. Oh well - since I am feeling pretty symptom free this week - Iam taking the pregnancy brain as my sign that things are still going well!


----------



## beaglemom

Moni - pregnancy brain is def a thing! And it is something I am so scared of. I can be a little scattered at work anyways when things are hectic. And I work in a place where mistakes can be disasters!

I am feeling a bit bitchy & some dull cramps...feeling out this cycle...no surprise...but I will probably save the HPT & not test early this cycle.


----------



## beaglemom

WARNING: random rant not TTC related...feel free to ignore post.

Good evening ladies. I hope you are all having a relaxing Friday night. I left work at 7 rather than 5. I was stuffing envelopes for a stupid banquet we have every year. I expected them to be done early today, but instead did not get them until like 4...double ugh. And I made some remark to my boss...so now I am pretty sure he thinks I have an attitude problem. I just feel so tired of all the crap lately. He is always occupied with other things...repeatedly asks me things that I already told him...questions things I do even though I told him what I did before I did it...then he thinks it's funny that I am all wound up & stressed over invitations. It just seems to be everything. He is oblivious to the world. I am not his damn wife. He does such childish things. Like we are all supposed to buy a case of water & share it. So if we are low on water, all 3 of us buy a case. Well me & the other guy do it. But the last time I had water in my car...I let the water run out so he was forced to buy one. So I brought mine in because we were out & figured he wasn't buying any. Well he brought his in too & was like I bought water but now we have water. So he thinks if there is water, he doesn't have to buy any. He also makes comments when there is no water in the fridge. Well when I take one out, I put one in. Everyone else just takes & takes. He also brought cheesecake back from some lunch...I said I didn't want it so he put it in the fridge. Just FYI, we have a small college dorm type fridge. Anyways...I went on VACATION from a Fri - Mon...came back Tues & it was still there! I left it there. He finally threw it out yesterday. He is such a child. Ugh.

Anyways...sorry guys...just tired, frustrated, & I think AF is coming because I almost cried on my way home from work.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - I'm sorry you're so frustrated and tired and just plain having a hard time right now. I hope things start getting less stressful for you. Just hang in there. Maybe get a massage this weekend :) I think that's something all of us here can benefit from every once in a while!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

I know the weekends are usually pretty dead around here but I thought I'd pop in since I have a little time this morning. Get out there and enjoy your weekend if you can!

Beagle - I'm sorry you had such a crappy afternoon yesterday. Work frustrations seem to be amplified during already stressful times. Your boss sounds annoying - especially with the questioning of everything you do. I'm not sure if this is one of those situations you just tolerate or if you need to speak with him about your work situation. Only you know when is the best time to do that. I hope you're having a better day today! :flower: I also hope that AF hasn't shown her ugly face. :hugs:

kfs - Did you guys do anything fun or romantic for your anniversary?

JCM - How are you feeling? Any updates?

Amy - I hear you on the alcohol thing. I don't remember my nurse saying anything about caffeine so I'm going to pretend that she didn't. :winkwink: I only have one cup of coffee in the morning anyway and I really cannot fathom not having it. The thought of that cup of coffee is what helps me drag my sleepy self out of bed in the morning. I guess if they explicitly tell me I can't have it (and I'm afraid to ask them now) I would stop but I can't honestly see the harm in one cup. But that's just me trying to rationalize my behavior. :haha: The other drug discount program was a called First Steps and it's through the DesignRx program. You fill out an application and they can give you a discount of 5%, 25%, 50% or 75% off. Unfortunately, we didn't qualify for that one but it's certainly worth looking into!

Terri - Did you ever get your medication situation figured out? 

Moni - I liked your first pregnancy brain story! I'm sure you also did it because you're tired, which is another early pregnancy symptom I read a lot about. Excited for your scan next week. Hearing that heartbeat is going to be amazing.

ERose and Brighteyez - Hello!

I survived my first two sets of shots. I started the Follistim and low-dose hCG last night. The Follistim pen was a breeze. For the low-dose hCG you use an insulin needle, which was also pretty easy, but I think I was so nervous that I pushed in the plunger a little too quickly. It didn't really hurt but tonight I'll try to do it a little more slowly to see if I can avoid the bruise. It's really too bad that all medications can't use a pen like the Follistim. I don't even feel that going into my tummy. 

I did the shots by myself as DH is out hunting/camping. *Side rant- Hunting season officially started last week and in Montana, it seems like everything has to revolve around it. I'm not even kidding - it is ridiculous. It almost feels like a sacred, religious time of year the way people adjust their schedules for it. I don't mind that he goes as the end result is nice to have in the freezer (Sorry if any of you are anti-hunting :blush:)*

Anyway, the point is that at first I was a little annoyed that he wasn't going to be around. My plan was always to administer them myself but I thought I might need a little pep talk or something to actually do it the first time. In the end, I think I'm glad he was out of the house as it kind of forced me to just do it and not fret over them. 

Sorry that turned out to be a long post! I guess I'm a little wordy this morning. :shy:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies!!!

Booger - How are you?


----------



## beaglemom

Booger I was on follistim with my IUIs...I thought it was so easy to use. I hope to use this for IVF as well since I know my body responds well to it. As far as the shots go, I recommend you use an ice cube on the area before the shot. It numbs the area & the shot is barely felt...it also helps a lot with bruising.

I took a test today...so dumb...negative of course. But I had this weird pinch/pulling/ache on my right side near my ovaries. Also still no brown spotting which I always get (except when I was taking P)...sometimes up to a week before AF...so far I had a tiny amount one time a few days ago. I hope if she does show it is Monday at the latest. I have to be in the area of my dr for class Tues & wed so would love to do my baseline one of those days so I don't have to miss work.


----------



## JCM

Hey all! 
Amy, a massage sounds great! I might go get a pedicure and a facial this weekend with my mom! 
Beagle, I'm really hoping AF stays away for you. It would be such a fun surprise! 

Yay Booger! Glad you started. I used to get really itchy after injections so I would sometimes take Benadryl if I was already in a crappy mood that day cause the itching made me even crappier. Itchy bruises are no fun! My husband hunts too! He's doing a trip in November and probably some smaller trips here and there. It does get annoying when he's gone but we also have a freezer of buffalo in the garage that feeds all of these stepkids I have running around. They are all going through growth spurts it seems and I'm running out of things to cook! 

Moni, love that you have prego brain. Makes it seem so real! Plus a little funny. 

Terri, I know you're pumped for football! 

Hi to Erin, kfs (happy anniversary!) and Brighteyez! 

Me: almost transfer day!!! I had a little mild OHSS on Thursday/Friday. I was feeling pretty yucky all day (diarrhea like I was in the bathroom about 30 times, weight gain, high temp and heart rate). I got scared but talked with my nurse and doc and they said as long as we get it to where I'm feeling better we can keep the transfer. I'm feeling better today!! Just a little bloated but my weight is going down so that's a good sign! I'm so super excited for Monday! Wooohoooo! My stepkids are here this weekend so I'm keeping busy. Rugby practice, peter piper, swimming, and play dates for each kid. Come ON Monday!


----------



## moni77

So I actually ended up preferring to do the stomach injections myself. Hubby is stuckdoing the progesterone because I can't see my rear end. Hope those end soon.


----------



## moni77

Way too early beagle...


----------



## beaglemom

I could not let him do my injections. Not sure how the ivf injections would go. 

Brown spotting today. Just waiting it out.


----------



## ERosePW

Jen, is today the big day for you?? GL hun!!!! Let us know how it goes when you're back home and snug.

beagle, sorry you got a BFN. Are you still testing, or are you just waiting for AF?

booger, sorry you were needing to rant after doing your injections... Like you, I did all subcutaneous shots myself, but I understand what you mean about thinking maybe DH should be around for a pep talk or something, hehe. It seems like we shouldn't have to be doing ALL this ourselves. But after a couple days, I honestly just went into the bathroom to get it done quickly and didnt mind if he wasn't around. We ended up bonding with the P in Oil injections, LOL. He had to do them because I couldn't see back there, and since he didnt want to be doing them any more than I wanted to be getting them, it was a bonding experience for us. LOL How are you doing now?

Moni, I love that you're having pregnancy brain! :thumbup:

Terri, what are your plans for your meds now? Will you be talking to your insurance company again today?? Makes me think I should probably look into how close I am to being maxed out on mine as well.

Hi Brighteyez, how are things with you??

AFM, yesterday I started an antibiotic, a steroid, and my P gel. Still using 4 E patches, changed every other day. FET is scheduled for Thurs at noon. So nothing else new. Just waiting!


----------



## JCM

Today's the day!!! So excited! I can't believe I'm finally here! I'm going in this afternoon. So funny because I'm actually feeling more normal than I have in months. My body feels like my body again. Plus I'm almost back to normal weight and no bloating so I feel good about a fresh transfer. Thank goodness my doc only does 5 day transfers. Bring on the progesterone and estradiol! Lol!


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - everything is great just waiting for AF to start. How are you doing?


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - very excited for you!

I am still waiting on AF. I was so sure it would show this morning...so far nothing except very light spotting. I am feeling a little bit of cramping but not much. I am just waiting it out at this point. If nothing by tomorrow I may test again. It is just frustrating being in this limbo...and I have other things waiting on this. My luck I will start late & have to make another trip to my dr. I was hoping to get it in tomorrow or Wed because I will be in town for a work class anyways. I do not want to make another hour trip this week. I hate my body not cooperating. Before all this I was never late...it was always 28-30 day cycles...& AF always showed early in the AM (like 3 am). Now I have no idea what to expect. I guess my O date could have been off...so my LP is off...I don't know.

Anyways...enough ramblings from me... :)


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Good luck today, Jen! So excited for you. :flower:

Beagle - How are you doing today? Feeling any better or did AF show up in full force? 

Erin - You are so close! Things are very busy and exciting around here with the flurry of activity we are having. You and Jen are going to be pretty close to each other in the TWW. :happydance: I am feeling better. Thanks. The injections have become a breeze already, which is good. It's likely I'm going to have to add Ganirelix in there at some point which I hear has a dull needle (nice!) so I'm not looking forward to that but I guess we do what we gotta do, right? 

Moni - How are those PIO shots going? You have a scan this week but I can't remember what day. Good luck!

How is everyone else doing???

I had an ultrasound this morning; the first one since starting injections on Friday. Things are looking okay with around 14 or so follicles total. Kind of all over the board with size - one at 9, a few at 8 and then the rest were in the 4-6 range. I guess that's good. We'll see what the nurse says when she calls this afternoon. Overall, feeling pretty good. Had quite the headache yesterday but that might be related to the changing seasons and seasonal allergies. Not sure.


----------



## JCM

Beagle, do you have to do a baseline this month even though no iui? Just medicated this cycle with timed BD right? I HATE waiting for AF when I have a plan in mind.


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Beagle, do you have to do a baseline this month even though no iui? Just medicated this cycle with timed BD right? I HATE waiting for AF when I have a plan in mind.

Yes they will do everything the same. The baseline is for checking for cysts before they start my meds. I have never had any issues so far, but I guess they have to be on the safe side. So basically everything will be the same minus IUI...baseline...follow up on CD 10...the a trigger that night if follicles at a good size. Timed intercourse throughout. I am going to attempt to do SMEP...basically that is every other day...then 3 days in a row once a positive opk...since I am not doing IUI, I am not going to worry about the count...just trying to get as many up there as possible...lol!


----------



## kfs1

JCM, Erose, Booger - A lot going on for you ladies this week! Fx and :dust: to you all.

Moni - Good luck at your appt tomorrow!!

Beagle - I hope that witch arrives sooner than later so you can get things moving.

Nothing much here. Starting OPKs tomorrow - just waiting for that smiley face. :)


----------



## moni77

My appointment is tomorrow. The PIO shots are still going - sometimes they hurt, sometimes not, sometimes they bleed, sometimes not - we have not figured out any sort of pattern. I tried to do some squats the other day - engaging those muscles definitely hurts!

I had a headache the first week of stims as well - it got pretty bad. I then had a headache the second week of the 2ww - so I now look at them as good signs!

JCM - excited for later...


----------



## Amy1976

Just wanted to stop in and say Hi to everyone :hi:

Jen - Good Luck today!!! YAY!!


----------



## terripeachy

This is going to be super quick because the Os are doing awesome, and I'm trying to watch as much as I can. Sorry to the Yankee fans who lost 3/4 this weekend. :haha:

I enjoyed my weekend break away from BnB. hee hee. I did get all my schoolwork done though, so I accomplished something. Now I just have to try and catch up with everyone.

Jen-Good luck today, and let us know how it goes. I'll have to reread everything later.

Moni-The pain will be worth it in the end. You can do this!! 

AFM (as for me), my insurance for my meds was giving me a TIME. They still don't know whether I'm out of money or not. STUPID! So...I had to pay for most of my meds out of pocket, and I will be sending in the reimbursement just in case they somehow find that I have some extra money in the "bank." I called my medical insurance, and I have plenty there for ultrasounds and such, so that's great, and I'm happy about that. Also, one of my meds has rebates, so I'll be sending that in too. I don't get new prescription insurance until January, so I'll be out of pocket until then. Kind of sucky, but hopefully once this baby arrives, I won't have to take a lot of meds. Who knows...whatever..It's so stupid. The worst part is that i'll have to cut back on my eating out with friends. I know, no biggie for most, but I LOVE eating out. Cooking too, but eating out with friends is much more fun. Maybe I'll have to start hosting potlucks or something. hee hee. UGH!! The menu tonight has my new favorite, cornbread with jalapeños and cheese, alongside chicken/bacon/ranch pasta. The cornbread will get me through the week. I also made hard boiled eggs and bought cereal for breakfast/snacks. This is my new life. Oh...BCP is done, and I have my first bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow. Game on! I miss you guys.


----------



## terripeachy

Now that I've read back, I can respond a little more thoroughly. 

booger-Glad things are sounding good, and sorry your DH isn't there to help you do your shots. I kind of made my hubs at least stand there with me. He was supposed to be responsible for the trigger shot in my backside, but it ended up that he went to the Ravens game, and I did it by myself. He did do a practice Menopur shot though because he was nervous every time I did my shots. The nurse drew a big circle on my butt so I could see it, and I just went for it. It didn't hurt at all. The Ganirelix needle is a little dull. I had to really push it in, but once it was in, I didn't feel stinging at all. It was my second favorite shot. The Gonal-F/Follistim was my fave because that didn't feel like anything, followed by the Ganirelix. The menopur was sometimes stingy, and other times not at all. Although the trigger shot was ultimately the best because that was the last one. Who knows...
Oh, so I was watching College Gameday on Saturday, and they were in Fargo, ND of all places. Someone had a sign "I'm only missing DEER opening to be on Gameday." I thought that was pretty funny. My hubs was mad that they were in Fargo because I guess in the past they have gone to cities with big games. I said 'Everyone deserves a chance to be on the show, so stop complaining.' hee hee. He thinks everything should stay the same as it always is, no matter what. He lives in a bubble sometimes. 

beagle-Woop woop! I don't want to hear about spotting. I hope AF stays away for good. I'm not even going to mention your application because you won't need it. That last sentence doesn't count. HA!!HA!!

ERose-Ok...Thursday it is! Can't wait to hear how it goes. You, beagle and Jen will be bump buddies. yay!!

Moni-Is tomorrow the heartbeat test? I hope so. SO. FREAKING. EXCITING.

Amy/brighteyez-Hope you ladies are doing well. 

I now realize that I still have jalapeño pepper on my hands and my eyes are stinging..what are the odds? hee hee. I guess I better eat a piece and then wash my hands. :)


----------



## beaglemom

I told my husband I had not started my period. He said well pregnant women don't get their period...don't you know anything? :) We will see.


----------



## JCM

Everything went perfect! Had my acupuncture before and after the procedure. Super relaxed. Not uncomfortable at all besides the full bladder. But then I peed right after! Doc says carry on with normal life just no heavy lifting. DH took me to my favorite lunch place, I had some frozen yogurt and now we are watching funny movies together! I transferred two but they were at about 4 1/2 days so slow growers I guess. The other 3 are still hanging on but shortly behind the "chosen ones" so they will see how they are doing one more day in the incubator and then try and freeze them! Hooray! Now I wait til the 26th for my blood test and start my vitamins back up, take a break from heparin shots (yay) and start progesterone and estradiol vaginally tomorrow. I feel good.


----------



## moni77

Yay jcm! My little chimmi was a littlebehind as well...and she'll hopefully have a heart beat tomorrow...


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news, Jen. I think this time I will not sit around for two days. Of course, it depends on which day my transfer falls. Now I can't wait for the 26th!


----------



## kfs1

Glad to hear that everything went well JCM.

Terri - I can't wait for the 26th for you EITHER! :)

Moni - Good luck at your appointment today! :)

Beagle - :af: :af: :af: :)


----------



## moni77

We have a heartbeat!! It was beautiful! :happydance:

Ugh, the photo is too large - how do I change the size?

Measuring 6w1d - so 1 day behind due to the embie being a little behind - EDD May 11, 2015!!


----------



## Chris77

YAY for heartbeat! It's absolutely the greatest sound in the world isn't it? Are you going to get yourself a pregnancy journal so I can properly stalk you? :winkwink:


----------



## Chris77

Moni, have you tried photobucket to upload your photo? I normally don't have a problem with size with photobucket.


----------



## booger76

Wahoo, Moni! :happydance: Fantastic! :flower:

Jen - Glad the transfer of the "Chosen Ones" went well. Excited for you too! :happydance: 

Terri - That sign at GameDay doesn't surprise me. It's crazy how into hunting people are around here. I usually think that anything that gets people outside is a good thing but when I see people wearing camouflage at weddings (on the wedding dress!), I think things might have gone a little too far.......but to each her own. Just not my thing. I'm sorry your medication may not be covered by insurance. That's no small thing. If it isn't, do you have time (or have you already) shopped around to see if you can find it cheaper? I know the difference in prices I was shown was huge between paying out of pocket vs. covered by insurance. Which is another rant I could go off on but won't! Only a few more days and you'll be a human pin cushion again.

Beagle - What's the news today? Hopefully, no :witch:. :af::af::af:

Hello to kfs, brighteyez, Amy and Erin!!!

I'm in a good mood today! Not that that is an unusual occurrence or anything but my work lately has been bringing me down and today, I'm feeling positive, so that's good. 

My RE must have liked what he saw from the the monitoring results yesterday because my nurse called to tell me to keep all my medication the same for now. The shots have definitely gotten easier since the first one. I don't even really feel them. Still a little nervous for the Ganirelix when it comes time but I have read that other than the dull needle, it's not painful. I hope that's the case. 

I head to the town my clinic is in tonight. My RE only allows me to do the first two monitoring appointments out of town and then he wants you at his clinic for the rest of the cycle. I'll be making the 4-hour trek this evening after work and make myself cozy in a hotel for the next week. DH is staying behind to take care of the dogs. He'll come over on Sunday or Monday depending on how things go.


----------



## moni77

Not sure about the journal - I'll think about it.

Here we go - I had 2 pics combined, but if I separate them they work...go figure.
 



Attached Files:







HB.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0136[1].jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chris77

Great pictures! :D


----------



## JCM

Yay Moni!!! Looks fantastic! So exciting! 

Booger, you get a little vacation while you're doing all of this! Fun! It will be quick. Are you just traveling back and forth to work? 

Hoping for no AF beagle!! I'm anxiously waiting over here

Good morning to everyone else! So, I'm sitting on my couch yesterday feeling good on the Valium I had for transfer yesterday and what do I see walk right up to my door from my backyard? Oh, a bobcat. I thought I was seeing things so I smacked my husbands arm yelling about it...yep for sure a bobcat. I was only worried about coyotes, owls and snakes for my little puppies. No a big cat! Crazy!!!


----------



## JCM

[URL=https://s1380.photobucket.com/user/jenldomer/media/imagejpg2_zps3986f7f5.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/imagejpg2_zps3986f7f5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Isn't this crazy???

[URL=https://s1380.photobucket.com/user/jenldomer/media/imagejpg1_zps0638eddb.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/imagejpg1_zps0638eddb.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Theses are my little babies!


----------



## booger76

Great pictures, Moni!!! 

Jen - Wow! Yep, that's a bobcat for sure. :o I would definitely not let your dogs out unsupervised in the immediate future. I found this for you on the AZ Game and Fish Department's website:

To discourage a bobcat, immediately:


Scare off with loud noises or spray with a garden hose.
If the animal is confined, open a gate, have all people leave the area, and allow it to leave on its own. If it is still confined the following day, or trapped inside a residence, contact a wildlife control business or the Arizona Game and Fish Department.
Check for kittens in the area, and if kittens are there, then consider tolerating them for a few weeks until the kittens are large enough to leave the area with their mother.

So maybe if it comes back, you can spray it with a garden hose? Haha! They make is sound like it's so easy to just run out into your backyard when there is wild animal in it. There was also this:

Remember, removal is usually a last resort: 
Bobcats tend to be abundant where food is plentiful, and different bobcats will keep visiting the same area if attractants aren't removed. Homeowners may trap and relocate the animal, but should contact the Arizona Game and Fish Department for an appropriate release location before transporting the animal. For a fee, wildlife control businesses will remove animals from the property. 

To prevent further problems:


Keep domestic animals (dogs, cats, chickens, rabbits, rodents, etc.) in a secured enclosure with a sturdy roof.
Feed your pets inside, or remove uneaten pet food between feedings.
Close or patch openings in fences.
Keep shrubbery, grass, etc. trimmed to deny bobcats hiding cover.
Deny access to bobcats by putting up fencing. However, since bobcats can jump up to 12 feet, a 6-foot fence may not deter them if they are attracted to something in the yard.
Work with your neighbors to achieve a consistent solution to the situation.
Look for products that can be used as helpful animal deterrents.

Hopefully, he was just passing through....here is a link to the website I was using https://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/urban_bobcat.shtml

Sorry - I'm kind of nerd when it comes to this stuff. I may or may not work for a public land management agency.


----------



## moni77

Wow!! Definitely keep the pups inside!


----------



## JCM

Haha thanks, booger! I have my garden hose ready! Could you just see me out there spraying a giant cat? Hilarious. 

Soooo my other 3 embryos stalled too much and didn't make it. Oh well! Hopefully the two in there are planning on getting nice and comfy!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - crazy pic! Love the dogs. I will need to post a pic of mine sometime.

Moni - so excited for you!

Booger - take care of yourself over the next week. I am sure you will miss the family...but I always love staying at hotels!

Erin - how are you doing...sorry I cannot remember right off when your transfer is. I am hoping for a lot of Oct :bfp:!!!

So bad news guys...she is coming. But hopefully she will come full on today so I can do my u/s tomorrow before my class. I do not want to make another trip to Raleigh this week! But good news - my grant application has been received! I got an email back to day confirming. So I will count down the days until Oct 1. I just called in my letrozole script & hopefully baseline tomorrow to get things started for this cycle. I am more aggrevated that I am like 3-4 days late!!! I wanted a short cycle so I can get on the IVF track sooner. But at least with a medicated cylcle, it is manipulated so I should not go past 30 days at the most. I will probably not do the P the entire 14 days just so no more delays with AF. I am trying to get to a retrieval before Thanksgiving!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Haha thanks, booger! I have my garden hose ready! Could you just see me out there spraying a giant cat? Hilarious.
> 
> Soooo my other 3 embryos stalled too much and didn't make it. Oh well! Hopefully the two in there are planning on getting nice and comfy!

Sorry Jen...but I don't think you have anything to worry about :) Look at Moni! I don't think I ever asked...since you have the stepchildren, how many children would you like to have with your husband? Just curious.


----------



## booger76

Oh, I'm sorry about the other embryos! Statistics say that you should have the best ones inside of you then. Hooray!

All the advice on the website cracked me up. "Look for kittens and if you find them, consider tolerating them" Um, pretty sure I'm not going to go hunting for the kittens of a wild animal that is protective of them.

Oh, and your doggies are adorable!!!


----------



## JCM

Of course now all my dogs want to do is go outside! I used to joke they were like my secret service. Follow me EVERYWHERE! Even the bathroom. Lol now, I'm their chaperone every 5 mins. 

Thanks everyone! Moni, you are my inspiration! Hopefully these slow growers are happier in my body than the dish! 

Beagle I always wanted 3 but 7 is such a scary number! So I like the idea of two. Preferably at the same time so I only have to do this once! Plus, I like the idea of them having a built in best friend. My girlfriend has twin girls and they are 5 months now. They hold hands when they sleep. Too cute. Plus, the only stepchild I have that's below age 10 is turning 5 in a couple of months. So they will all be a lot older and they pretty much take care of themselves! I've taught them well. The littlest one is excited to be a big sister. I have a feeling I'm going to really appreciate her if I end up with two! Also, they live 50% of the time with their mom and she is remarrying hopefully soon. I think they want to have a baby as well since the fiancé is like me with no kids. They are both mid forties though so they will be looking into ivf. Whew! We are like the Brady bunch on crack!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-That bobcat was scary! And it's just strolling down the walkway like it's nothing. I wonder why it came to your house? I hope it's gone for good. The dogs are too cute to be near that big cat!

booger-I'm glad you're feeling good today. And I'm also glad that your body is doing what it's supposed to. Seriously, don't worry about the Ganirelix. It's nothing.

beagle-I still don't believe that AF is coming for you, but I am glad that the place received your application. Did they say you got the grant, or that's what happens on 10/01?


----------



## JCM

Terri, right? Like he just comes here everyday or something? Apparently my stepson saw it the other day in the wash next to our house. Oh goody. He's decided to stick around. I really hate living next to a mountain reserve. Too many scary things. My cleaning girls are here today and they were so worried about me and my pups. She said "oh Jen you need to be careful out there, what will you do if if attacks you?" I laughed and said I guess scream and spray it with a hose!!! Hahahahaa laughing is good for embryos to implant right? It's gonna be a long 10 days!


----------



## moni77

Sorry about the others Jen - but you have the 2best!!! 

Yay the app was received - FXed you get it!!


----------



## beaglemom

Just app received. Decisions should be Oct 1. Now I am wondering how soon I get my money after a decision! I really hope quickly because I do not want to wait another cycle. I am not putting too much stock in it...but it will be great if I get it. Side note...me & my husband both have chase cards...had them forever we just never use them. They both have high limits. So anyways I typically throw the mail from them out. Yesterday I opened it I knew it was probably cash advance info. They sent us cash advance checks for a 2% fee & 0% interest for a year. So that is a great option for us as well. I have until Oct 31 to use them...so that may be my plan if no grant money instead of using the 401K. Then when the year is up, I can refinance it before all those crazy interest charges kick it.


----------



## booger76

October 1 isn't too far away! Hopefully, you guys get the grant. That would be pretty sweet. I've been keeping a running tally of all the costs and it's amazing how quickly it adds up. I've been including everything possibly related to get a good sense of how much it really costs because I think people tend to throw numbers around but it may not inlcude the whole picture, such as travel costs, etc. I'm only doing it out of curiosity, really but I guess it could come in handy come tax time.


----------



## Amy1976

Moni - Congrats on the beautiful heartbeat!! Great picture too. Sooo exciting!!!

Booger- Good luck this next week. Are you getting exited? nervous? scared? Are there any places you would like to go that are near where you are staying to help occupy your time?

Beaglemom - Glad they finally received your application (one less worry). Fingers crossed it goes your way!! But hopefully you won't end up needing it at all :)

Hi Terripeachy, Erin, kfs1 & brighteyez73 - Hope you ladies are doing well :)

As for me - So now I'm just waiting for AF to show up so I can start my BCP. I always have a 28 - 32 day cycle depending on how late I ovulate. So OF COURSE today is CD 22 and I haven't even ovulated yet. This is going to be the longest cycle in history for me and of course it's when I want it to be the shortest. Why does that happen? UGH so frustrating!!!

JMC - So crazy about the bobcat. I think the animals must be coming around to find water in this heat (it was 106 yesterday) because my DH had a similar experience yesterday!!

Isn't this scary. DH said it was making all sorts of noises at him. He's looking right at him too EEEEKK!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8973.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I am doing well waiting for AF to start to start my cycle.


----------



## JCM

Oh my gosh! The bobcat did a 5 second stare right at DH yesterday! Almost like he was sizing him up! Yikes!


----------



## terripeachy

Call animal control! Will they relocate him/her? You shouldn't be out walking amongst bobcats. 

brighteyez-What do you mean you're waiting for AF? You just ovulated! HA!!HA!! You're not hopeful for this month? Are you on break? I'm confused. :wacko:

I'm catching a cold, girls. My bald head is sweating like nobody's business and it's really unattractive. I don't even have a towel to wipe it off. The worst part is that if I use a tissue, the tissue gets caught in the little bit of stubble that I have. Gross, huh? I didn't get a cold last year after I cut my hair off, so I have not had this experience before. *freaking out a little* Must find a towel.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I am just ready to start my IVF cycle so anxious for AF to start. This cycle we really wasnt trying. LOL


----------



## kfs1

Booger - So, you live 4 hours from your clinic??? That must be so hard.

Moni - Congratulations once again. Love those pics! :happydance:

JCM - I'm sorry about those 3 embies but like everyone else said, it won't matter because you have the 2 strongest in you already. :) Holy crap about that bobcat! Keep an eye on the kiddos and your dogs for sure! And your dogs are adorable btw. How are you feeling?

Beagle - I'm happy that your application was received. I hope they make the decision quickly so you can get that money asap! Just curious - have you tested? Is that why you're so certain that AF is coming?

Amy - I'm sorry that you haven't ovulated yet. Do you temp and everything? UGH. Frustrating is right. AF is such a witch - comes when you don't want her to and stays away when you do. And yikes about that bear picture. I would have FREAKED.

Terri - Sorry that you're feeling so sick. Your appt's today, right? Can't wait to hear.

brighteyez73 - I hope that witch comes quick (OR that it stays away for good and you get your BFP). :)

Erin - O n e m o r e d a y! Yahoo! Hope you're feeling good! :hugs:

No news here. Still waiting to O. :coffee: Urologist later today.


----------



## beaglemom

Ladies...quick update before my class starts...


I don't know if I should be excited or royally PISSED. Since I hate to have false hope, I am going with pissed at the moment. No AF. And when I say that I mean no spotting, completely dry! So frustrating! So if she shows I will have to make another drive to this town for a baseline. Even if it shows this morning some time, my dr stops u/s at 11:30 & my lunch break is not until at least 12 & it is a 20 minute drive there. Ugh. I forgot to test this AM. I will try again tomorrow. I was in class yesterday & felt so bad I went ahead & took some tylenol. On my way home I got these fierce pinching cramps so bad I was hunched over. They were short but intense. So I just KNEW I would see red when I got home. Nothing. Used a tampon in case & nothing on it before bed. Same thing when I woke up this morning. I can hope a pos shows up late...but I feel like it is just my body screwing with me.

kfs - yes I have tested neg yesterday...plus I am about 17 dpo I think now...(double check my siggy below).


----------



## ERosePW

Ugh, *beagle*, sorry this is happening! Of course, when you're ready for AF, that always has to be the time our bodies do something out of the ordinary! I know that's frustrating. AND...I also know that you dont want false hope, but hey, I can't help but think, hmm.... you're like me, and you always get that brown spotting a few days before AF. Since it's been totally absent, I can't help but wonder a little bit......? Anyway, keep us posted on if she shows today, and if you test in the a.m.

*Moni*, yay for a great heartbeat!! Little chimmie is thriving in there. :) I'm so excited for you, I can hardly stand it, hehe! Can't wait to find out if you're having a boy or girl now! 

*kfs*, I am feeling good, thank you! Physically, so much better than how I was feeling in my fresh cycle. And my E levels aren't high like they were in my fresh cycle either. The patches I've been wearing have kept it at a nice normal level. :) So I'm feeling really optimistic. My RE and the nurses talk optimistically as well. When i ask a question, their answers don't start with... "If you get a positive beta...." They are pretty much just like "After your beta, you'll keep doing that for 10 weeks into your pregnancy." They all seem to think this is it, which keeps me super hopeful as well. GL at the urologist!! Let us know how it goes!

*brighteyez*, I'm sure you're ready to get your IVF cycle started! I remember how ready I was. Its like it just couldn't come soon enough, hehe. FXd that AF will show for you soon then, so that you can get started. I'm surprised you didn't try naturally this cycle though! You've been PG a few times before, so I thought for sure you and DH would put in a good last ditch effort, hehe!

*terri*, i couldn't help but laugh a little at your comment about your head sweating and the tissue getting caught in your stubble! You are too funny. I am so sorry that you're getting a cold though! No fun. :( I hope it doesn't get in the way of any of your IVF prep.

*Jen*, that pic was so cool! Bobcats are beautiful animals! BUT, scary, LOL. Your pups are way too cute to be snatched up by that big cat, so I'm glad you saw it and can be prepared now, whew!! How crazy that its been coming right up to your house like that! Btw, I have TONS of faith in your two little embies!! I just know they're gonna stick around!!! They're probably happy little campers in your womb right now. :thumbup:

*Amy*, FXd that you'll O soon! I know the feeling. Right after my fresh cycle, i had to take a whole cycle off before starting my FET cycle. So during that cycle, I was hoping it would be a short one, especially since I O super early when unmedicated. Well, of course, NO. I didn't O until around cd21, and I was so irritated, LOL. I've never taken that long to O, ever! And my LP is just about always 13-15 days, so I ended up having a 35-day cycle before I could start my FET. Why do our bodies do this to us? LOL Well, FXd that you O any day now!

*booger*, i'm glad your RE liked what he saw and kept your meds the same. Seems to me that's a good sign. :thumbup: Sorry you have to drive so far to your clinic for the last of the monitoring. But sounds like you have a good plan, and hey, I think taking a week off and getting cozy in a hotel could be a nice little break. Is the town fun where you're going? Maybe you can even make it a little mini-vaca. :) Anyway, I can't believe how fast time has gone by. ER will be here before we know it!

AFM, tomorrow is the big day, so I've just been waiting. DH and I are excited. I took off work tomorrow and Fri. The transfer isn't until noon, so I'll sleep in a little, and get to be nice and leisurely getting there. I feel very relaxed about the whole thing. Did I mention the antibiotics I'm taking are frikkin disgusting? They smell HORRID. I mean, THE worst I have ever smelled, like sewer or something. I'm glad tomorrow is the last day of those, lol!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies. :flower:

*Beagle* - Maybe you just have a late bloomer. :winkwink: It must be very frustrating all the same to be in Limboland. I am still holding out hope that you are pregnant. Fingers crossed for you! 

*kfs* - Good luck at the appointment today. Yes, our clinic is 4 hours from where we live and it's the closest one! Kind of crazy, huh? They aren't lying when they call Montana "Big Sky Country". My clinic isn't even in Montana, it's in Washington state. There is only one clinic in Montana and it's 6 hours away from us. When we drive back East, it takes us almost an entire day to drive across the state. Craziness.

*Terri* - Oh, man. What a horrible time to come down with a cold. Sorry, honey. :hugs: Your story about the tissue getting caught in your stubble made me chuckle. Yes, you need to find a towel. Quick! Hopefully, you get to feeling better quickly.

*Jen* - Maybe your DH won the stare down and the bobcat will stay away. Seriously though, something is keeping him in the neighborhood. Wonder if any your neighbors are keeping stuff out that is attracting him/her. Still kinda scary though.

*Amy* - Oh, bears and dumpsters. They do love digging through some trash. Kind of crazy! Wonder if those dumpsters are bear proof. I hope so! That he'll be more likely to just move along if he can't get what he wants. I'm not sure if you are in the drought area of Cali but if so, I bet he's hungry. Probably not a lot growing out in the wild right now if it's super dry. Seems like everyone's cycle is driving them batty right now. How annoying. :dohh: The city my clinic is in has lots to do so I plan on taking advantage since the town I live in is pretty small. They have an amazing paved, multi-use bike/running path just outside my hotel that runs along the river so I brought my bike to take for a ride in the afternoons. I need some exercise! I can't do my usual running but I think biking would be okay if I keep it leisurely. I can work from my hotel room, which is great so I won't have to use any leave other than for retrieval day. I'm not really nervous (okay, maybe a little). I'm definitely excited. And I'm hopeful that we get at least a few quality embryos. We are doing chromosomal testing of any embryos that make it to blastocyst stage so I won't have a transfer until November or December. More waiting.....

*Brighteyez* - Maybe AF won't show and you won't have to worry about IVF. But I completely understand just being ready to get moving. I was there a couple months ago. Even though it doesn't feel like it at the time, things really do move pretty quickly. 

*Hello to everyone else! * :thumbup:


----------



## booger76

Oh, and this made me chuckle this morning. My REs office is in a building with a bunch of other medical type clinics. There is a coffee shop on the ground floor and it's called "Fertile Grounds"


----------



## terripeachy

Guess what?! I had two towels in my car. When I USED to run (and I'm starting back up tomorrow for short runs), I kept these quick dry towels in my car so I could do a quick wipedown before I sat my sweaty behind in the car. Well, they are STILL in the car. HA!!HA!! I am now carrying one around with me to wipe my head. Still, so gross though. I would wear my Os hat, but it makes me head even hotter. And btw, the Os won the American League East. MOST people in Bmore are super excited (brighteyez excluded!). Orioles Magic is in the air.

brighteyez-Oh I hear you about getting started and the excitement along with it. Gotcha...if you guys did try, I wouldnt' be surprised if it works for you. But I know you're raring to go.

beagle-Hmmm....that's all I'll say.

booger-Are you going to Spokane? If not, hopefully you're close to the border of WA state somewhere. I'm glad you're going to make a vacation out of it. So what did you decide to tell your coworkers?

ERose-So pumped for you to be PUPO. 24 hours and you're golden.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I do not even want to HEAR about your dumb Orioles!!! :) We are not holding out much hope for NY. However our pitcher who was supposed to get us there was injured & he is coming back...maybe he can pull us through to the wild card.

Also - that is what my husband is saying...hmmmm

Erin - I have had a cycle here or there funky like you...just when I am expecting normalcy it screws me up. But the other thing is I was not stressed at all this month...so no idea why the delay. Plus no meds. Ugh. I plan to stop by & buy some frer...I have cb digital & wondfos at home.

Also feeling very excited for you. I know this will be it...especially since you are surrounded by some much positive energy!!!

I hope everyone else is doing well.

Let me ask everyone's opinion on one thing...getting ahead of myself. For someone who typically has a normal cycle, when would you go to a dr for a blood test if no AF & no bfp? I am thinking 21 dpo. That ould be a week late.

Oh & my husband says he took care of business this time...that is why no AF. He is too funny. I am trying not to get my hopes up. Sometimes I wonder how crushing it is to him. Hopefully he is like me & knows if not this month, then next month. We have been on the aggressive train for a year now...I am ready to switch trains already!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I forgot one other thing. Yes I always get the brown spotting. Sometimes up to a week before AF. This time it started on 12 dpo i think...lasted a day or 2 I think. But nothing today & I think it started to go away yesterday. Again...so frustrating!

Oh my god...funny side note. My mom just started trying to use skype. So I am in the class (empty because of lunch). She skypes me...first I can't see her...then she can't see me...I see she is driving...then she says I am just trying to add you to my contacts. It should add you now, right? Oh my.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well. It would be wonderful if af would stay away but . yes we have been pg naturally before but with my blocked tube and hubby's now low sperm count the odds are slim but we are ok with that. If I am pg this cycle it would be super cool. If not I want af to hurry up and come so we can move forward. We went to our last class today which was the injection class. It was really nice and we found out the insurance approved the IVF so we are really ready.


----------



## brighteyez73

Beaglemom - that is so funny LOL&#8230; your mom trying to use skype. Your hubby is funny but he may be right fx'd for you.


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - I am so excited for you everything is going to go great! BFP dust too you with a healthy baby!


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - LOL did you drink the coffee?


----------



## booger76

Erin - I'm not sure how I missed you this morning! I usually get distracted while typing these things so you must have posted while I was typing. 

Good luck tomorrow - but you don't need luck. This is it! I'm so excited for you. Sitting through these TWWs with you ladies is almost as bad as going through one myself.

Brighteyez - I didn't drink the coffee but maybe I should have! 

Terri - Well, the Yankees stink and aren't likely to make it to the playoffs so I have no trouble pulling for the Orioles if that's the case. Glad you found some towels. Hehe.

Beagle - I can't believe your Mom was trying to Skype while driving. Oh my, indeed!


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - LOL, if its fertile grounds than it may have helped can you send me some when you go back.


----------



## moni77

Yay Erin -tomorrows the day!!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## JCM

Good Luck, Erin! Sounds like a perfect day. Mine was at 1pm so I took my sweet time getting there too! 

Oh Amy sorry about your crazy cycle. So frustrating when you wanna get the show on the road! 
Kfs, thanks! My pups are my little babies! I'm obsessed. 
Beagle, I'd demand a blood test so you could move forward. You're not on P now so you have no control over AF at this point. A week late is late enough for a drs office I'd think! 
Terri, hope you feel better! Chicken noodle soup! My fav! 

I woke up this morning with lots of AF cramps in my lower back. Then I pooped and I felt fine. Lol started progesterone and estradiol last night so maybe the tricky P has me cramping already? I feel good though now. Some small sharp pains on the left side of my tummy but that's about it. On and off for about 20 mins. Maybe it's gas. Hahahahaa ohhhhh this is so fun


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Hope all goes well today. We're rooting for you (as you know). Just take it easy and eat something yummy for lunch after the procedue. 

Jen-I often tell my husband when he's mad to just 'poop it out.' We always get a good laugh out of that, so I laughed about your cramps. Are you going to test before your beta on the 26th? If so, when? hee hee. Yes, the modified tww is a long one when you do IVF. I hear ya. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

erose - Thinking of you today! :happydance: :happydance: Hope you have a nice relaxing morning and a nice lunch afterwards.

Jen - Ugh. The dreaded symptom watch. The loooongest wait ever. :)

Met with the urologist yesterday. He seems CONVINCED that the surgery will help to improve the quality of my DHs swimmers and also confirmed that the surgery would NOT be coded under "fertility" but "medically necessary" which is great because it won't eat into my fertility $. But there are 2 problems: 1. We're having trouble finding a surgery date since my DH absolutely cannot take any time of of work (he's a teacher and started at a new school this year.) We were hoping to schedule during one of his days off next week (rosh hashanah) but it's a no go. So, we may have to wait until later in the year. The other issue is that it takes 3-12 months (more likely 6-12) to see an improvement! So either way, I'm definitely going to move forward with IVF once I get my insurance crap figured out. But at the same time, I want him to do the surgery in case IVF doesn't work out. Plus, it would be nice to be able to possibly conceive our second naturally down the road. I know, I know - getting ahead of myself here. Need to focus on the FIRST baby first. :)


----------



## beaglemom

CD 1 for me...then I just called my dr & I cannot walk in at 7:30 for my baseline. He set me up for 9:15...but I am going to walk in anyways. Not like I can come in to work & then go to my appointment...so if I have to sit there until 9, so be it. I am no worse off...only better off if I get in earlier.

So an extra trip to where my dr is...where I just WAS for class...and not able to just walk in...all for a cycle where I don't even think a baseline is that important. Whatever...seems like I am going to have a shit day today.


----------



## terripeachy

When is your baseline beagle-tomorrow? Sorry for AF finally catching up to you. :hugs: I feel a little icky today like she wants to show up, but she's just playing around. I am still starting my injections on Friday either way. Ooh, i have to make my u/s appointment. I guess I better go do that.

kfs1-Boo on timing issues. Here it seems like the kids are always off school for one thing or another, so hopefully your DH is forgetting about a holiday somewhere or other (fall break? ha ha) and he can find a date. 3-12 months recovery isn't bad in the GRAND scheme of things, but yes, thinking ahead is always great, and try IVF in the meantime. You never know.


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - I pray all works out in your favor today!!! Sticky bean for you!! FX'd :hugs:


----------



## JCM

Kfs, does hubby have a varicocele? If so, that should be an easy fix! My DH had a vasectomy reversal and it was possible he would develop one but he got an infection instead. Poor guy. I felt so bad for him. 3 months seems forever but right after DHs surgery, we couldn't bd for 4 weeks and I thought for sure I'd get the least amount of sperm ever out of him but turned out he was actually at a normal count! It was months later that his count started going down so he worked his butt off to get an amazing number only to find out that I seem to be the problem too. Like Terri said, my stepkids are always off of school! They have fall break in October. Maybe that's an option? That would be awesome! 

Haha Terri, I like that. Anytime DH feels sick I just say "you probably have to poop. Go try." 

I had a rough sleep last night. Up from 3:30 til 6 and then slept another hour. I had....HEARTBURN. But I did eat a pepperoni pizza last night. I think I'm just so anxious. I think I may test sometime next week. I'm just afraid if that damn trigger shot tricking me. Last iui it stayed for 12 days after I took it. Such a horrible trick. This time I took 7k instead of 10k though. Plus lupron. That was last Monday so by this weekend I should be clear of it right?


----------



## booger76

Good luck, today Erin! I hope all goes well and your transfer is a breeze. :flower:

Jen - Oh, the joys of the TWW. Maybe this one won't be too bad since it's a little bit shorter? Glad you felt a little better after your trip to the bathroom. :haha:

kfs - That's good news from the urologist. :happydance: I'm sorry that you guys can't schedule it right away, though. It's always something, it seems. At least they will code is as medically necessary so that your insurance should cover most, if not all, of it? I can't remember off the top of my head but do you have to wait until the new year to get all of your insurance stuff figured out? You're making forward progress at least and that's always a good thing.

Brighteyez - When I go back tomorrow, I might have to try some of the "fertile grounds" just for some good luck.

Terri - Are you feeling any better today? Yes, I'm in Spokane. Have you ever been through here? It's not a terrible place to be. I'm not sure I'd ever want to live here (but that's any city for me) but it's kind of nice to be in a city for a few days. Yesterday evening I went and checked out one the city parks that has these huge flower gardens. I'll post a couple of pictures. I was drooling over the dahlia garden. Aren't you scheduled to start stimming tomorrow? 

Beagle - I'm sorry your day is starting off in a crappy way. At least we are getting towards the end of the week. Thank goodness. Maybe you can treat yourself to a nice coffee or something after your appointment to lift your spirits. :hugs:

It appears like things are progressing quite nicely for me. Nurse called again yesterday afternoon to say to keep doing what I'm doing. My estrogen had gone from 173 on Monday to 676 yesterday. She said they'll know more after tomorrow's scan and blood work how close to my original schedule we'll be (originally scheduled for retrieval on Tuesday next week). 

Question for you ladies: At what point during your stimulation phase, if at all, did you start noticing/feeling pressure or mild pain in your ovaries? I can definitely tell they are getting bigger. It's not terrible but if I have to bend over to pick something up, it's not comfortable. Just wondering how I'll feel closer to retrieval if I'm already noticing a change. 

Today is DH's birthday. :cake: I feel bad for being away but not too terrible as he already got his present (new camouflage, haha!) and I left him a card before I headed out of town. He's not big on sweets so he won't miss not having a cake/cupcake or anything (where as I would be devastated to not get my sweets. I would go get myself some. :blush:).


----------



## JCM

Soooo I did something dumb. I tested today. Way too early I know!!! I was bored and it was my 3rd pee of the day. So I get a faint line on a dollar test. I had 7k of Novarel for my trigger plus a little bit of lupron. I read the half life for Novarel is 23 hours. So, that would mean I have 6.8 left in me today. 6.8! I mean, is that enough to give me any line at all? I'm crazy. I'm insane. But you guys already know this so I feel like it's fine. All I can really do is test in another day or two right? 

Whyyyy did I do this! When I had my iui I triggered with 10k of pregnyl and that crap stayed in me til 11 days after the trigger and today would be day 11. I feel like this line is darker than that one was. Ugh! I have some hope but I know it's possible it's the trigger. Dammit, ivf! Why do you do it to me!?


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - YAY!! Today is the day!! I hope everything goes perfect. Best wishes to you!!

brighteyez73 - I'm just like you, I'm just ready for AF to come so I can start my IVF cycle. 

beaglemom - I'm just like you as well, ready to switch trains already!!! Parents and technology are soo funny sometimes. Although teaching my dad how to use an iPhone almost killed me lol. It's been over a year and he still has problems using it. He often calls me using facetime when he isn't meaning to, so he holds the phone to his ear and I get to stare at his ear drum LOL.

terripeachy - I'm sorry you're getting sick. That's a bummer. How are you feeling today?

booger76 - yes I live in a high drought area. I didn't even think of the drought affecting the wild life's food supply. I just thought it would affect their water supply. It's sad actually.

JMC - My dog is my baby too, and she follows me everywhere also. I love it though. I couldn't imagine my life with her :) I don't know much about trigger shots and testing, but FX's that this is the real deal for you!!!!!!!!

kfs1 - Yes I use OPK's and I temp. Until today, I had no positive opk and no spike in temperature.

AFM - I finally got a positive opk today (CD 24) so I will probably O tomorrow or the next day. I usually O 36 - 48 hours after positive opk. So that will be CD 26 for me. Just crazy. *sigh* I wish I could get excited about trying to conceive naturally but our RE gave us about a 1% chance naturally (only 5% if we did an IUI). So the odds really aren't in our favor.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy - I know right!?! It can't come quick enough. When is af due for you?


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - Yes you must try and send me some Fertile Joe too LOL


----------



## beaglemom

NO JEN! If you are going to test the trigger, you have to do it from the beginning!!! Otherwise you drive yourself crazy :wacko:


----------



## JCM

I knowwwww! I'm the worst person on this planet for patience. I think I did it because I had the weirdest cramps yesterday. So I felt like I'd be ok. Especially since I had a lower dose this time!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-:rofl: at staring at your dad's eardrum. Hi-lar!

booger-I haven't been through Spokane recently, but I have been there before. I'm sure it's lovely these days since it's more built up than when I lived in Seattle. Happy birthday to your DH. 

Jen-Yeah, you big dummy! HA!!HA!! Now I'm sorry I even asked you about testing. I don't know what to tell you except now I guess you better just keep testing and play the compare/contrast game. I hate that you are now on the crazy train. It is pretty stressful. And..you still have 8 days until your beta. Oy vey.

AFM-Still sick. I feel ok as the day progresses, but once I go to sleep and wake up, I can't talk, I can't breathe. But..I have been taking dayquil and nyquil religiously so I should be better in the next few days. Tonight I'm volunteering for the SPCA doing check in at some sort of 'urbanite' dog social. It's outside, so I'm a little upset that I volunteered because I don't want to be outside with my cold, but maybe the fresh air will help me. I volunteered a few weeks ago, and I'm not the type to back out, so I'm still going. I will bundle up though.


----------



## JCM

8 days is too long. Times like these I'm glad DH is a surgeon! Blood test is easy to get anytime. I just have to be more patient. Although, my girlfriend had a positive this early so who knows?


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - eat something with chicken broth...down here, I will go to this local buffet & get chicken & pastry. Chicken broth always helps me when I am sick.

Jen - I agree you will just have to keep up the testing & compare. Of course we all hope it is a true positive, but I also remember the stress you went through with that last trigger staying so long.


----------



## Amy1976

brighteyez73 - I just barely got a positive opk today. So I should O in the next day or two, which means I've got a good 12 days at least before AF shows since my luteal phase is usually 10 - 12 days. From your ticker, it looks like you're about a week ahead of me.


----------



## JCM

Yeah I guess I'm pretty dumb. Oh well. I was feeling a bit negative so when I saw that little line it made me smile and get some hope back.


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Yeah I guess I'm pretty dumb. Oh well. I was feeling a bit negative so when I saw that little line it made me smile and get some hope back.

I would not use the word dumb ;) But if that second line gives you some hope back, then it was worth it :)


----------



## terripeachy

Well, this girl has no chicken broth in the house, and I refuse to make a chicken bouillion broth just to drink..I probably do need the salt though. I made chicken pasta the other day, and I'll have that for lunch. I'm not a shopper, so if there is food in the house, I don't go to the store, necessity or not.

I was fake crying the blues this morning to my husband about my shots starting today. I was like 'NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo.' hee hee. He will be home between 7-9 tonight to supervise me. But, this is the last time I'm doing this (in September) so I will suck it up. :haha:

Hope everyone has a great day and a great weekend. I'm going to start temping again tomorrow too so you'll have another wackadoodle chart to :ninja: very soon.

Erose-Yoohoo??


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Are you feeling a little better today? Awww - are these the shots that go in your butt?? I hope they're not too painful but like you said this is the last time you're going to have to do this since you're going to get your BFP. :)

Amy - Glad you got your positive OPK - a little closer to next month at least.

JCM - Awww, man! Sometimes it's so hard to hold off on testing - I know. I hope you have a bunch of cheapies in your house so you can test out the trigger.

Erin - Can't WAIT to hear from you.

So, I had a temp jump today but still no positive OPK. I hope my temps just stay up and that I just missed my surge while taking the OPKs. I got a few good BD sessions in but as we all know, that doesn't mean much. :)

So excited that it's the weekend. Going to a beer tasting tonight. Tomorrow, we're going to a festival at my DHs school, and Sunday we're going apple picking with friends. Apple recipes galore to come. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Terri I actually drink chicken broth all the time in the winter using the cubes. Makes me feel so much better. I am in the waiting room an hour early hoping to get squeezed in early.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-No shots in my butt until trigger, thankfully. I just have to put them in my stomach..and just when I felt my stomach was getting flat again. *sigh* Ooh, and let me know what you make with your apples. It's officially fall when apple picking time comes.

beagle-i hope they can squeeze you in this morning. ok fine..one bouillon cube in water. I'll do it. HA!!HA!!

I just found out my boss is not showing up today because he's a sick crybaby punk. I'm leaving early to go get some flowers for a friend of mine. I try to be a hard worker, but it's hard when your boss is not. It's not worth it. :shrug:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. Happy Friday:happydance:!!!!

Amy - just relax and enjoy the BDing. Yeah I o'd sometime this week I am not sure if FF is correct but it's fine. I just know it was this week. My temp shotup realy high this morning, strange.

Terri - I hope you feel better soon. :flower:

JCM - How are you feeling today?

ERose - How are things going?


----------



## moni77

Jen - wait a couple of days and see if the line is lighter or darker. I feel like it is going to be darker...

Terri - yay for the stimming!

Erin - hope you are feeling better this time around! How many did they thaw?

Looks like a few Os are about to take place - get to BDing!!

AFM - had the headache/nausea last night - didn't think I would make it home, but I didn't get sick at all. Couldn't touch my dinner. As soon as I laid down though, through the nausea my stomach started growling...couldn't believe it.


----------



## beaglemom

Moni - glad to see some prego signs :)

Terri - I am totally with you on the boss comment.

They got me in as soon as I got there...but I think they think I am nuts. Instead of an u/s tech, the nurse came in. Basically another one of those sit down talks. She was like you have done 3 now so what's the plan. I said I am doing timed so insurance will pay & I can use up my meds while I wait for IVF. And she was like oh yeh that's right. Ugh. So I felt like an idiot. Actually I really felt like screaming YES I KNOW THIS WILL PROBABLY NOT WORK BUT THERE IS RATIONAL BEHIND MY DECISION. But overall I do love my office...I know they are just a little concerned.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Beagle - Glad they got you in right away. Your plan of getting there early worked. I can understand your frustrations with them not keeping track of going on....good for you for not screaming. :thumbup: I mean, why not try, right? You have the medication and you can't start IVF for another cycle anyway so what's the harm? I don't do the broth thing but I do start drinking a lot more herbal tea this time of year. It's supposed to be 86 on the first day of fall - WTF? I'm kind of over summer and ready for fall....

Moni - I have read where nausea is supposed to be a good sign even though I'm sure it doesn't feel like it. :sick: I hope it's not unbearable for you. I've been having headaches almost every day now - pretty sure it's from the Follistim. They aren't terrible but painful enough to be annoying. 

Brighteyez - I missed the Fertile Grounds again this morning. :haha: I have to have my coffee when I first wake up and therefore had already exceeded my coffee quota for the day. :nope:

kfs - Glad you got some good BD time in....:winkwink: Beer tasting and apple picking sounds lovely. I know NY isn't considered New England but I love that part of the country this time of year. We'll be visiting DHs family in CT in October. We'll probably miss the good fall colors but it is my favorite time of year to visit. Have fun! Have a :beer: for me! 

Terri - Hooray for stim time again. I don't blame you for leaving early when the boss is gone (plus, it's Friday :happydance:). I hope you have a good weekend too - I'm sure it involves some football watching. :thumbup:

Jen - Well, I guess you have to keep testing now! I wouldn't call you dumb, either. Just excited, anxious and nervous, probably. Keeping my fingers crossed that the line just keeps getting darker.

Amy - Hooray for O time. Finally. :haha: Good luck catching the egg. That should make your weekend more fun. Yes, the drought in California is amazing and sad. Not only is bad for food growers but I can't imagine the impact it's having on wildlife, etc. I know the wildfire season has been bad too. Crazy.

Erin - Hope all went well yesterday!

Can you tell I'm bored out of my mind, all holed up here in my little hotel room with no one to talk to? I'm going crazy. :loopy: I have been working from the hotel during the day and trying to get a walk in during the evenings but I need human contact and it's only been two days. Extrovert here? Anyway, Gonzaga University is right next to my hotel so last night on my walk I went on the path there and by the river. There were so many people out running that it was killing me I couldn't join them. But I do love me some people watching and watching others run. It's so interesting to see all the different body shapes and gaits out there pounding the pavement. I love it! I think I might try to go see a movie tonight. Something......

Ultrasound went well this morning. I tried to keep of tally of the ones he was measuring and I think he measured 17 with the biggest being around 15 mm. There were some others he didn't measure too. It's kind of neat to see them get bigger each scan. I'll hear from the nurse later about what they want me to do. My guess is that my schedule will stay the same with retrieval on Tuesday. I'll probably start the Ganirelix today too. We shall see.

Chatty Cathy signing off....


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - I understand, LOL :winkwink:


----------



## moni77

Booger thanks. Yeah I had headaches during the stims as well. Then I had them the second week of the 2ww... so they are definitelymy sign that something is working!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - same here...follistim gave me headaches as well...your follicle count seems tobe going well so far.


----------



## beaglemom

So I am home now & can put up a proper update about my day. Work was busy, so I really couldn't type much. I may repeat some things, so sorry about that. So my appointment was at 9:15. I meant to get there at 7:30, but sleep was too good this morning...so I got there at 8...I was out by 8:30 which was nice because I didn't miss any work (after skipping lunch). So I went in & the tech says to use the bathroom. When I come out I start waiting & a nurse comes in. So I wasn't sure what was up. Then she started talking & I was like oh here we go...a talk. Basically she was saying after 3 we usually say no more IUIs...blah blah. So I explained using up my meds & she was like oh yeh that's right. I was just thinking no one wrote that down somewhere...does my dr even know I am doing this? So she checks me out & says both sides look great. I could see some tiny follicles already there. So she gets my ovidrel ordered & then I say make sure to mark my chart timed not IUI so insurance will pay & she looked at me funny & was like ok. So I think she thinks I am even more nuts now. 3 failed IUIs & now doing a timed cycle. That made me start thinking desperate again & thinking I need to do another IUI. But then I checked out & instead of $250, I only had to pay $30! So I felt better & just said whatever will be will be. So I set up my CD 10 scan appointment which is a Saturday which is good because no more missing work. Plus I looked & my husband is off that weekend which is perfect for a BD schedule. So with the late cycle & making an extra trip to Raleigh, I think I was just feeling a bit overwhelmed & tired. So I typically listen to audio books. But instead I started up my MP3 player & pretty much cried all the way to work...an hour! It was just one of those exhausted cries, you know? I had the music up as high as it would go...& some of my best music was on. It felt good...I was screaming some lyrics & actually my throat hurts a little now. So my husband calls later & asked how it went. And I said well apparently I have beautiful ovaries & a perfect uterus. Basically with a tone like why the f*** can't we get pregnant? So anyways, then in to work to a pretty hectic day which made it go by fast. So i am excited to give this a shot. Even more excited to hear back on the grant hopefully in a couple of weeks.

I am going to put up 2 videos...basically the first one is my go-to mood upper. They lyrics are a bit depressing & so is the video, but the chorus is what I was scream singing on the way to work...it just pumps me up. Sorry if they are not your taste in music...I am a rocker til death :) The other is a Guns & Roses Patience. (excuse the weird 80s music video) When I listened to the lyrics today, I realized they could mean so many things...but today they spoke to me & my TTC situation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFNZXaBcXkA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Glad everything is going great! I was watching runners yesterday when I was at the social, and I felt bad that I've been such a fat blob. Tomorrow morning I'll get a chance to go, and I will go. I realized that with my excitement to leave, I left all four of my school articles at work, so I'll have to drive back up there to get them. Run-drive to work-read school books-go hang with my coworker. We're going to Annapolis (the state capitol) for lunch and then a movie called No Good Deed. I don't know anything about movies, but I'm going. I just hope I don't fall asleep.

brighteyez-I saw that jump this morning. Woohoo!! It could only mean good things.

Jen-I hope you're not mad at me for calling you a dummy. I was being Sanford talking to Lamont. I hope your line is getting darker. I just know that I couldn't test that early because I wouldn't want to be disappointed. Any updates??

Amy-Go get that egg, girlfriend!

beagle-You are the boss of your body, and those nurses just have to do what you say. So what if they think your crazy? You own your crazy and do what makes you feel better. Glad you got to sing your heart out. Patience is such a great song, and it works in MANY applications. I don't know the Bon Jovi song. 

Moni-Glad you didn't throw up today. Shew! I guess headaches are your thing. Can you take Tylenol? Hope you have a nice weekend.

AFM-Day 1 shots are complete. The end. HA!!HA!! Temping starts tomorrow too. :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - yeah it jumped but came back down this morning. But its ok, I am in a good mind frame. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, sorry I'm just now checking in. Been enjoying my lazy time and haven't even been using my iPad. Now today I'm finally restless, so time to start doing some stuff! I only have a minute since it's my BIL's bday. My FET went fine. Easy peasy. I feel really good, and my estradiol is literally about 10x lower than my fresh cycle, no kidding. 10X! It was over 3000 last time. It's a nice normal 300-400 now. I read a study the other day about super high estradiol levels (>3000) in IVF having a detrimental effect on endometrial receptivity. I'm pretty convinced that's why my fresh cycle didn't work. I'm a little disappointed that my RE didn't mention it and potentially do a freeze-all, but I guess high estradiol doesn't ALWAYS mean a failure, and in reality, even if she'd mentioned it to me, I would've gone through with it anyway since we had 8 embies. No reason to look back. Just all the more reason to be excited about this one.

Anyway girls, I'll check in again later to properly catch up. Xoxo


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and moni, they thawed two. I had to sign a document stating that if one or both of them didn't survive the thawing process, that they could thaw more on that morning. So then I was worried! But they both made it, so both are floating around in my uterus as we speak (or hopefully already burrowing in!). :winkwink:


----------



## JCM

Hey all! I've been trying to stay busy and relaxed and step away from the pee sticks! Lol I've been doing well actually. Oh no, Terri! I'm not mad at all! I was just stressing myself out. I decided I'll wait til mid week to check. I don't feel really that different. More like myself actually. I just get these cramps like AF cramps and then they disappear! Maybe from the P? Mine this time are capsules I throw up there. Fun fun. My boobs are a little sore today by my armpits and that's about it! 
Oh, actually I'm starving. You know when you want something so good and you can't decide what it is? I have that. DH and I had pedicures today and I got a new iPhone 6. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Terri, you'd be proud...I'm gonna chill out and watch football all day tomorrow!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin glad you feel good after transfer.

Jen - maybe those are good signs...I hope so...ready to see more ivf success!

Started femara today. We went to my friend's kid's 4th birthday...ugh...it was exhausting...plus 1 1/2 hours away. But we are back home. Now I think my husband is dedicating the rest of his evening to grand theft auto. :)


----------



## JCM

Haha beagle, sometimes I actually love that DH can zone out and play video games. I like my time!


----------



## beaglemom

Ok so I just learned something. I know I am behind all of you & my info may be meaningless to you. So I realized I am not doing PGD...I am doing PGS...which is different. I am posting a link to my dr page where there is a video explaining it. So basically the PGD is for specific genetic disorders & PGS is for screening in general to count chromosomes & basically increase the pregnancy success rate. PGS can be done & a fresh cycle still performed which is something I was worrying about. Anyways...so if this is not helpful at all to anyone.

https://www.carolinaconceptions.com/invitro/pgd/


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-you are so good with research and E levels. Now I wonder what mine was. Hmmm. I think this time all the odds are in your favor. So excited for you. When do you go back for your blood test or test at home?

Jen-glad you're not upset with me. Sometimes I realize that the computer doesn't have emotions and then when everyone else was saying you weren't dumb, I started thinking that maybe I was mean. Phew! You know I love ya. I'm happy you chilled out though. The stress of testing is too much. Yay for football tomorrow. I usually go to a bar, but I don't really feel like spending money at the bar drinking or not. The only other problem is that the Cowboys are probably playing at the same time as the Ravens and I certainly don't want to sit here listening to him curse and pout so I guess I'm going to the bar. Hmmm. I really need to convince someone to invite me to their house. Have fun tomorrow watching the games. 

Beaglemom-I'll look at the link. Thank you for posting it. Day 2 shots are done. Yay. I tried doing it sitting down today, but I didn't like it.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! Hope you are all having a fabulous weekend whatever it may be that you are up to - watching football, etc.

*Erin* - I'm glad the transfer went well! :happydance: You're already 3 days past your transfer now. I hope this wait flies by for you. Crazy to think that in a week or so, there could be two more pregnant ladies on this thread! 

*Jen* - Nice to hear that you have stepped away from the tests for a bit. I can only imagine how hard it must be to wait this out. How do you like the new iPhone 6? I walked by the Apple store here in town yesterday evening and it was definitely buzzing.....I just got an iPhone 5c in Feb so I won't be getting a new one anytime soon but DH is due for an upgrade. Maybe if he's nice I'll see about getting him the 6 for Christmas. I hoping the bigger screen will keep him from stealing my iPad all the time. 

*Beagle* - Is the Femara an injection? Sorry, I have never dealt with that drug before so I'm not very familiar with it. I hope you are feeling better now after jamming and singing it out on Friday. Sometimes we just have to let it all out. Kind of crazy how things can build up inside of us that way. I'm fearing for DH when I finally see him tomorrow.......I'm feeling fine for now but I could be an emotional mess by tomorrow. Hormones plus limited human interaction could equal meltdown. Hopefully for his sake I'm in good spirits! PGS is what we are doing too; however, my clinic can't run the test. They have to send the biopsies to NJ which is why we can't do a fresh transfer. I actually think I'm glad about that. Especially after hearing about Erin's experience. I think they said my estradiol level was at like 3700 this morning.

*Terri* - Is it you or DH that is the Dallas fan, too? I might actually watch a game or 2 today as well - we'll see, I'm still kind of disgusted with the whole league and all the crap going on right now. I know that the majority of the players aren't jerks so they shouldn't be punished. I think the attitude of professional players is what makes me like college sports better in general. Anyway, football can still be interesting to watch so maybe I'll throw a game on later on this afternoon. How are the shots going?

*Brighteyez* - You're chart is still looking pretty good! Fingers crossed for you.

*Kfs* - How are you doing? How were the beer and apples?

*Moni* - I hope your weekend was a nice one and you didn't feel too icky.

Well, tonight's the night. Trigger time! :wohoo: I can't believe it. Thank goodness too because I am so ready to be back home. I went for monitoring this morning and I think I counted at least 9 follies that he measured in the 18-20mm (plus some more he didn't bother measuring). I left the clinic and forgot to have them draw the circle on my bum for the shot because I figured I'd be triggering tomorrow (based on what my nurse told me Friday). When the nurse called me back and said I'd be triggering tonight, I panicked and asked if I could come back and have her draw it since I have to do the shot myself. She said "of course" so I had to run back over there and get the "Circle of Dread". I am scheduled to take 5000 units of Novarel at 11 pm. Yikes. This old lady is going to have a hard time staying up that late. :coffee: Although, I have a feeling it may not be an issue tonight. 

I'll go back in the morning for one last blood draw and ultrasound and then I have to head home to pick up DH. We'll drive back tomorrow evening. Eight hours on the road. Yay. He has to go do his thing at 7:15 Tuesday morning and I have to be at the clinic at 9 am. :argh:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah booger!! Trigger tonight. I did the trigger by myself. Just make sure you don't have weight on your butt cheek when you give yourself the shot. I was leaned over on the couch to the opposite side of the circle and just jammed that needle in with a bit of force. My nurse said to imagine I was puncturing an orange. So stoked!! 

Hubs is the Cowboys fan. Luckily they won today and the Ravens came back and won today as well. I thought sure we were going to lose. Be careful driving back and forth. Oh, and what did you end up telling your coworkers?


----------



## beaglemom

Femara is a pill similar to clomid. It is used in women to make them ovulate...in my case it is used to boost my egg quality.

After watching the youtube videos, I am feeling very confident in my clinic. I am lucky to be in a huge medical area. My dr went to Duke & basically the clinic is in that medical cluster...UNC - Chapel Hill, Duke, Wake Forest. I would not mind FET...but if my body seems to be doing fine, I would much rather a fresh just to be that much closer & not have to wait. BUT since my cycle was late, there is a chance I will have to take the bcp longer so I can move things in to the first part of Dec. I may be cutting it close to do things the week before Thanksgiving. But I guess we will see when I set it all up.

But that will not be necessary since this cycle will be it ;)

Booger, good luck at retrieval. Sorry you have to drive so much...honestly, I would LOVE it. I love to drive long distances. My dr exhausts me but that is because it is over an hour really early & then I have to go to work.


----------



## booger76

Thanks, ladies!

Beagle - Your clinic looks really good so I would trust them too! They seem to have great success rates, especially for this year. That's always reassuring. Their twin rate is really low too, which is a superb statistic to have. That is one of the reasons we decided to go with the PGS, so that we would feel pretty confident about our chance of success transferring one embryo. I have read of a lot of threads with women using Femara but I was never sure if it was a pill or a shot - now I know - Thanks! I wouldn't normally mind the road trip but driving all that way just to turn around and come right back (when I really just want to be home) isn't going to be too much fun. At least I get to see my dogs for a little bit!!! 

Terri - I remember you talking about doing the trigger yourself. Thanks for the tip about taking pressure off of the leg I'm injecting above. I ended up not telling work anything, actually. Things kind of turned out serendipitous timing wise. My boss was on vacation all of last week. I'm super busy at work so I just told everyone I was teleworking (which wasn't a lie, since I worked from my hotel room). I'm going to take tomorrow and Tuesday off and tell people I wasn't feeling well (at least on Tuesday that won't be completely untrue). My plan is to go back on Wednesday if I feel well enough. I have a meeting I'm supposed to help with that's out of the office - I basically just have to be there - no real participation required on my part.

Truth be told, I'm really nervous. I'm pretty sure he halved my dose for the hCG trigger because he is concerned about OHSS. When I went back to the clinic this morning to get the circles drawn on my tush the nurse mentioned that I might even be using the Lupron trigger. She said she would call back and let me know. She did call back and I'm to stick with the hCG trigger. Just wish I had thought to ask more questions. I'm glad I go back for monitoring in the morning. This is just one of those situations where I have really have to trust that my Dr. knows what he is doing. And since I won't be having a transfer, even if I do end up with OHSS, it shouldn't be bad because there is no chance of pregnancy.


----------



## JCM

Isn't it weird that my trigger had to be done sub q? Nobody else does it like that. My RE is weird though. I couldn't do the shots sitting either but sometimes, DH did them while I was laying down and I'm not sure if it hurt less cause I was comfy or because I was tricking myself. The human growth hormone and my heparin had to be early in the am so hubby just stuck me while I was half asleep on his way out the door! 

Booger, wow! I feel like that went fast! I was annoyed having to stay up til 10:30 for mine. I set an alarm. Lol I really like the phone. Everyone thinks I was one of those people that waited in line at 4am at the apple store. Haha no way. I walked into Verizon, asked about my upgrade, sold my 5 back to them and walked out with a new phone. Apparently the one everyone waited hours for! Ha! 

I ended up going to a scentsy party today. Huge mistake. 1000 smells gave me a headache. Plus, I'm cranky. I really hate progesterone. Especially what it does to my boobs. Holy cow I couldn't even shower with comfort this morning. Yuck. I think it constipated me too. I feel full. I held a 4 month old baby at the party for like 3 hours though. Hope he gave me some luck! He could have fit in my purse but I'm pretty sure his mom would have noticed. Haha he was so sweet! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope you had a nice Sunday! Oh yeah, and GO CARDINALS!!! Woooooohooooo! Great game!


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-my nurse told me that if your estrogen is above a certain level (maybe 4000 or 10k) they give you the Lupron trigger. Otherwise you use hcg. Not sure what it means if your E is high or low and how the medicine affects you. Hope the trigger shot went well. You have to do it anyway, do now it's done. I had to do mine at 10p which wasn't too bad. 

Jen-you're so funny with your Cardinals cheer. I'm happy they won even though I had SF in my pool. Hee hee. I couldn't go to a scents party! All the scents would start running together. So cute about the baby. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## kfs1

Erin - So happy to hear that things went well. Your clinic really sounds so amazing. I love that they're speaking to you like they KNOW it's going to work (which OF COURSE it will). And I agree with Terri - you're so good with your research! 

Booger - I'm sorry you're feeling nervous but I'm sure things will be fine. Good luck today!!!! :)

JCM - How are you feeling other than the sore boobs? I HATE progesterone, too. Ugh. Stupid symptoms and it's DISGUSTING. Awww - they always say to try and hold a baby if you're TTC. Hope that baby luck rubs off on you!

Beagle - Glad to hear that things are all set for your next IUI.

Hi everyone else! :wave: Great weekend. Beer tasting and apple picking were both a lot of fun! :)


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I am actually not doing IUI...I am doing timed. This way insurance will pay & I can use up the rest of my follistim...while I wait for my grant decision...hopefully we will know something next week!

Speaking of meds, I looks at my vile last night & I may not have enough follistim. I won't know for sure until I start. It is so hard to judge a partially used vile. But if I do not have enough, I will be pretty close...so I am not stressing over it...I am not going to out a lot of thoughts into this cycle. I know my chances are low, so we will just put in a good effort.

Booger - We are planning to do PGS for pretty much the same reason. I really only want 1. I would be happy with twins, but more happy if I do everything I can to keep those chances as slim as possible. I don't know how your clinic works...but for me, we pay about $3500 (I think) extra for PGS. Then if the fresh cycle doesn't work, I think the FETs are about 50% the cost of what it normally would have been. So my husband says if we spend the money & it is a success obviously we will be happy. And if it is not a success, we will feel happy to be saving some money on the next try.


----------



## beaglemom

Wow...I just started thinking it is almost October...it seems like just a few days ago I was stressing to get my grant app in. Now we are almost at decision time. Sat I will most likely trigger...this cycle is going by fast!


----------



## moni77

Happy Monday everyone!!

Nice relaxing weekend for me - I did a very light workout - I am talking walking with some stairs and I am so sore! Ugh. Back on the elliptical this week though.

Jen - I also did a subQ trigger - I did the ovidrel shot like I did with the IUIs. Can't wait for this week!

My friend went into labor last night - she was really unhappy and miserable this last week. Waiting to hear the results.

Hope every one has a great week!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone? 

Terri - you ladies are bold :thumbup:. I am too afraid to give myself shots but I am excited to start me. Crazy right? You ladies are well on you way to BFP's so excited to see the :bfp::happydance: from ladies. This is so AWESOME!!! 

AFM - I am getting excited for AF this weekend. I have never been so happy to start AF in my life LOL.:haha:


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Terri - you ladies are bold :thumbup:. I am too afraid to give myself shots but I am excited to start me. Crazy right? You ladies are well on you way to BFP's so excited to see the :bfp::happydance: from ladies. This is so AWESOME!!!
> 
> AFM - I am getting excited for AF this weekend. I have never been so happy to start AF in my life LOL.:haha:

Does this cycle start your IVF cycle?

This thread is getting very exciting & moving fast!


----------



## Amy1976

Just wanted to say Happy Monday!! I hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Terri - you ladies are bold :thumbup:. I am too afraid to give myself shots but I am excited to start me. Crazy right? You ladies are well on you way to BFP's so excited to see the :bfp::happydance: from ladies. This is so AWESOME!!!
> 
> AFM - I am getting excited for AF this weekend. I have never been so happy to start AF in my life LOL.:haha:
> 
> Does this cycle start your IVF cycle?
> 
> This thread is getting very exciting & moving fast!Click to expand...

Beagle - Yes ma'am :happydance: One AF comes the cycle begins LOL. I am so ready!!!


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Terri - you ladies are bold :thumbup:. I am too afraid to give myself shots but I am excited to start me. Crazy right? You ladies are well on you way to BFP's so excited to see the :bfp::happydance: from ladies. This is so AWESOME!!!
> 
> AFM - I am getting excited for AF this weekend. I have never been so happy to start AF in my life LOL.:haha:
> 
> Does this cycle start your IVF cycle?
> 
> This thread is getting very exciting & moving fast!Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle - Yes ma'am :happydance: One AF comes the cycle begins LOL. I am so ready!!!Click to expand...

Well I am sure you will have great success! I think we will all be ceebrating a little gift on Christmas this year! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Beagle - I hope so for all of us. Yes that would be cool for all of us to have Christmas celebrations.


----------



## ERosePW

*brighteyez*, i'm excited that AF is almost here and you get to start your IVF cycle soon, wuhu!!:thumbup:

*Jen*, my trigger was also SubQ during my fresh cycle. The instructions said to inject it either IM or subQ, as directed by the doctor. And my doctor ended up telling me to do it subQ. So not really sure what determines that. 

*Moni*, great that you're doing some light exercise, I'm sure that feels good (well, not the soreness, but the mental aspect, hehe!). I'm SO happy all is going well for you.

*beagle*, FXd that you'll have enough Follistim for your timed cycle. I know you said you aren't worried about it, which is great. But I know you like that med and worked really great for your O, so Fxd anyway, hehe! Oh, and my RE had explained the difference between PGS and PGD to us, and we did consider it. If this FET doesn't work out, we will have our last four embryos tested, so that we know we're grabbing the right ones next time.

*kfs*, beer tasting and apple picking sounds SO fun right now! Glad you enjoyed! I can't partake in any beer drinking right now, but man it sounds good, hehe. FXd that your BD sessions caught that eggie. :)

Hi *Terri*, hope your stims are going okay! :flower: Do you have an estimated date for ER yet? 

*booger*, is tomorrow the big day for ER? Good luck Hun! I know it will go great! Sounds like you responded well to the meds, and I bet they'll get even more eggs outta there than you think. :winkwink: 

Hi *Amy*, hope thing are well with you!!:flower:

AFM, I'm in wait mode of course, just like Jen. My test date is Sep 30th. Usually my clinic waits 14 days, so not sure why they scheduled it for 12 days, but works for me. This may sound crazy, but I will probably test at home this Thurs. I totally know that could end up being too early, but DH is going out of town that day for the whole weekend; otherwise, I would've waited until 9dp5dt. I got to thinking, while 9 days would technically be 14dpo, the 7 day mark would sorta be like 12dpo. So it's certainly not _impossible _to get an accurate result. We'll see. I didn't have to trigger either, so no worries about that.


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - I am excited to find out you have a BFP!!! I will be counting down to Thursday and hve my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## JCM

Well, SOMEBODY GOT A SUPER DARK BFP ON HER TEST THIS MORNING!!!! Ahhhhh I'm SO excited!!! 
So, I was trying to poop last night and this morning again at 4am. Nothing wants to come outta me! Oh and Terri I was so cranky and all I kept thinking was "poop it out". Nothin. I had awful heartburn so I walked around sat on the couch and then tried to crawl back to bed to sleep. Also, horrible headache and no Tylenol in the house cause let's face it, that stuff blows. So I slept for 30 mins. DH went to work and I rolled outta bed and peed in a cup. I planned on using some cheapies until I saw a worthy line if ever. So I sat and dipped while I was on the toilet. Immediately two lines. So I took my dogs outside to pee and play and brought a frer and a cup of pee. Not even a minute passed and two beautiful lines. I keep going back to check it. It's totally real!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

JCM - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so excited for you:happydance::headspin::bfp::happydance: please upload pics when you can!! I love to see those two lines!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Jen, YAYYYY!!!!! OMG! I'm SO happy!!! And today you are 7dp5dt, right?? I want to see those lines! Pictures! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I thought we'd be in wait mode together, LOL. But you're not waiting anymore!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JCM

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/imagejpg1_zps2ff08450.jpg


Thanks guys! 
Erin, the testa couple of days ago was stark white. Not even a hint of a line. Today I'm 7dp5dt so 12dpo I guess!


----------



## terripeachy

I have an update.
I have ten baby follies right now. Five on each side. Last time I believe I started with ten as well, so I'm hoping a few more show up or are hiding in the background. My increased meds have been giving me a little headache, but nothing too unbearable. Candy works well to ease the pain. It's lunchtime so I'll have to catch up with everyone later.

Brighteyez-my husband went to the Ravens game the night of my trigger, so I didn't have a choice but to do it myself. No sense making him miss the game for a 1 minute trigger shot. He does owe me though, that's for sure.


----------



## sarahok

Hi ladies...just wanted to come out from the shadows and say congratulations to Jen!!! I stalk this thread from time to time (it is public...not creepy, right? ;)) to see several friends from TTC #1 threads, and will be stalking a little more closely in the next few weeks to hopefully see more BFP's. (Erin, Beagle, I'm looking at you!)

Jen, I had a similar experience to you (except that I was testing out my trigger every day). I was waiting for the test to go completely negative so I could be sure the BFP was real, but it just faded to very light then started getting darker! Super excited for you, girl! 

Also hi to all you other ladies who I don't really "know." You all seem super sweet and I love to see the supportive group here. During some of the darker emotional times of my journey, my B&B ladies really kept me going. Wishing the best for you all. Hugs!


----------



## JCM

Hi Sarah! Thanks! I miss you! I will find you and the other girls on the new thread!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Sarah!! So good to hear from you! I hope your pregnancy is going awesome!! :) Thanks for checking in on us, you are too sweet.:flower:

Jen, lovely line!!! Again, SO happy for you. Now I don't feel too bad about testing this Thurs since it will be the same 7dp5dt. 

Terri, I bet you'll end up with more. Like you said, you started with 10, and then ended up getting 14 eggs last time.


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - that is awesome! When is your official BETA?

Terri - excited about your count...hope you get more at retrieval.

Erin - at least no trigger confusion for you this go round. Thanks for the encouragement on this cycle. I hope it works, but I am so excited to start IVF if it does not. I have all of you guys to thank for that. Hearing your stories helped relieve the stress & anxiety. I am sure more stress & anxiety will come, but I feel totally confident IVF will work.

Femara is giving me a massive headache today. My banker thinks I am stressed. He is so stupid sometimes. I told him I had a headache. When I am pregnant, it will be a long 9 months. He will think everything is pregnancy related...not just him being an idiot.


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Jen!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - LOL, I am so scared of needles my hubby would have missed that game or I would've been there with him and we would of pause for the cause. :haha: But glad you were able to do it yourself I would have freaked out.

JCM - Thank you for the pics!!! Yaaayyyy those lines look awesome and beautiful!! So thrilled for you and hubby!!! Please keep us updated on the progress. :hugs: Sooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## Amy1976

YAY JEN!!!! WHOO HOOO!!! :wohoo: Congratulations! SO happy for you!

Terripeachy - good start with the 10 eggs, and fx'd there's more from where those came from!

Hi Erin! Fx'd for you too! Can't wait until Thursday!


----------



## JCM

Thanks beagle! My beta is Friday (16dpo) weird right? I think they meant to say Wednesday cause that's when my iui beta was. I was going to call them because I'm impatient but I'm sure I'll be just fine peeing on everything I have for 4 days. 

I think you should lock that banker in a closet til your headache goes away.


----------



## terripeachy

Wow-I must have been super preoccupied not to see Jen's post when I was posted. Congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you. I can't EVEN believe it. We've had two successes on this thread already. Woop woop. And two more in the very near future! :wohoo: :happydance: Now we have to wait 4 more days to hear the beta results, and three more days for ERose's success story. 

Now I'm in such a good mood. Great going Jen, and now you really need to make sure that bobcat stays away.


----------



## moni77

Yay Jen!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahok

Miss you too Jen! Come on over whenever you're ready. Here's the link so you don't have to dig through an old thread to find it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2214027-after-bfp-ttc-1-graduates.html

Erin, thanks for your kind words. It's going pretty well, not without a few stresses and scares. But everything seems to be fine, so I'm not complaining. Can't wait to see your BFP on Thursday (or soon after if that ends up being too soon)! I really have so much confident that you are pregnant as I'm writing this! :D


----------



## booger76

:happydance:Wahoo, Jen!!:happydance: Hooray! That is awesome. So exciting.....things are looking up. :flower:

Terri - Ten follies is great. Excited for you to be on your way again. 

Hello to everyone else! I am sitting here waiting to head back! I am super tired but I wanted to tell Jen congrats on her BFP.

Trigger was a breeze, surprisingly. Had blood drawn this morning and things look good. Egg retrieval is at 10 tomorrow morning. If I feel up to it, I will check in afterwards. :thumbup:


----------



## JCM

My beta is Wednesday now!!! Yay!!! Thanks everyone!!! I'm so excited for what's to come! So many exciting things going on in our thread!!!


----------



## JCM

Booger, good luck tomorrow! My heart was racing right before but those meds are something magical! I don't remember a thing and apparently I was "ready to party"!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-your beta is this Wednesday?? Awesome!! That will help me get through the week. 

Booger-can't wait for tomorrow. You're going to be so happy it's all done because I know you have to be exhausted from all that driving. <3


----------



## JCM

Yes! By the time I get my stuff figured out, Erin will have hers to focus on! Then Booger should be right behind her. I love how we are all one right after the other. Everyone is always in a different part. Pretty soon we will all be knocked up!


----------



## kfs1

Good luck today Booger!

Congratulations again Jen! :)

Terri - 10 follies sounds good to me! It only takes 1. :happydance:

:hi: Hi everyone else! So, it turns out that we have to enroll in my DHs insurance by 9/30 so he's handing in the paperwork today. We'll most likely have double insurance through December since I still have my coverage until then. BUT if everything works out, I should be able to move on to IVF sooner than I thought. From what I read, they cover up to 3 IVF treatments in a row. If we're not successful within the first 3 attempts, then the coverage ends. If we ARE successful within those 3 attempts, then I will be able to have another IVF procedure down the road. Make sense? Anyway, that's how I THINK I'm understanding it.


----------



## beaglemom

kfs1 said:


> Good luck today Booger!
> 
> Congratulations again Jen! :)
> 
> Terri - 10 follies sounds good to me! It only takes 1. :happydance:
> 
> :hi: Hi everyone else! So, it turns out that we have to enroll in my DHs insurance by 9/30 so he's handing in the paperwork today. We'll most likely have double insurance through December since I still have my coverage until then. BUT if everything works out, I should be able to move on to IVF sooner than I thought. From what I read, they cover up to 3 IVF treatments in a row. If we're not successful within the first 3 attempts, then the coverage ends. If we ARE successful within those 3 attempts, then I will be able to have another IVF procedure down the road. Make sense? Anyway, that's how I THINK I'm understanding it.

That sounds awesome. Just be sure everything is perfectly clear on the front end! But I am sure your IVF Financial Counselor will help a lot with that.


----------



## moni77

Yay great news all around this week - keep it coming!! :happydance:

My friend had her baby last night - after 36 hours of labor!

This weeks scan (heart beat is 172!!):
 



Attached Files:







7weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-Check in when you can, babe. All will be great! I can't wait to hear your thoughts.

36 hours of labor? That is just insane, but glad all is well with your friend and her baby. What is that other thing in your picture. Are you sure there is only one baby in there? :happydance:

kfs1-Woohoo! I'm so glad you found out about hubs' insurance needing to be in by 9/30, and better to be overcovered than uncovered. :winkwink: I laughed at your new coverline. hee hee. Does that make you feel better? I like it!

No update here.


----------



## moni77

Yes just one - the top blob is the yolk sac and the bottom blob is chimmi! :brat:


----------



## beaglemom

Awesome pic, Moni!

After 36 hours, someone better just knock me out & cut me open! Insane...so my fear is never getting pregnant...my number 2 fear is labor :) I have thought about natural birth, but I really don't think I could handle it. I asked my mom why no drugs during labor for her...she said because she was stupid...lol!


----------



## terripeachy

hee hee *giggle* oh.


----------



## JCM

Kfs, that is awesome news!!! Sounds like a great deal to me. My deal was just one and done. I think that's why I was so stressed about not having any frozen embryos. Apparently I didn't need em! So you will get started before the end of the year? 

Can't wait to hear how you're feeling booger! 

Terri, you will do a fresh transfer again right? 

Love the picture, Moni! Look at little chimmi go! 

Erin, hope you're feeling good! Not too much longer for you! 

Hi to Brighteyez, Beagle and Amy! 

My test is darker today! I feel totally fine. My boobs hurt lots and cramps come and go but other than that, nothin! So one of my best girlfriends took me to lunch today and told me she's pregnant too! She found out 8 days ago and was waiting to tell me! Yay! My parents are so excited. My mom especially!


----------



## brighteyez73

JCM - Hello!!! I am so happy that everything is going well!!:happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I'm in a good mood today, because my Bears played a great Monday Night Football game last night, and that always makes for a good week. ;)

So, *kfs*, when do you think you might start your IVF then? GL with all that insurance stuff! I think it sounds great that they'll pay for three. Mine just pays until I reach a lifetime max dollar amount, so I dont really know what I have left after this FET. I guess I should call my insurance company to see how close I am to my max.

*booger*, hoping you're feeling okay and that things went well. Looking forward to an update!

*Jen*, glad you're feeling good, and how exciting that you get to be prego with your friend. :) Just curious... did you test the day before your BFP? I'm not getting antsy or anything, I'm just curious if you would've gotten a positve if you had tested earlier. Actually, I'll go ahead and admit, I am actually getting antsy! LOL So no symptoms other than sore boobs and some mild cramping? My boobs are only sligtly sore, but P always does that to me. I did have cramping on and off for the first four days after my transfer, but it seems to be gone today. We'll see if it comes back.

*Terri*, I dont remember if I already asked you this or not, but do you have an estimated date for retrieval?

Great pics *Moni*, thanks for sharing!!! So happy for you! Great heartbeat, beautiful u/s!

Hi *brighteyez *and *Amy*, hope you're both doing well!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Moni - Adorable!!!

ERose - I can imagine being antsy. I would be the sameway LOL. I am great just waiting for AF.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! 

Quick check-in here. I'm actually feeling pretty good. I'll write more when we are not in the car but things went smoothly. I'm a little crampy and tired but nothing unbearable (at least not yet). We got 20 eggs! I can't believe it. Now we just have to hope for good fertilization. :) 

I feel so much positive energy around here right now and I love it.


----------



## beaglemom

That is an amazing retrieval!

I am having some cramping today so I guess the femara is kicking in. Follistim starts tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-Awesome!! I hope they ALL fertilize. Ok..one can be yucky. hee hee. We have to leave some room for error.

beaglemom-Woop woop. it's time!

Jen-Did you tell your girlfriend, or you were only happy to share her news? If you told her, that's great. We are all SO happy for you.

ERose-I couldn't remember who asked me about retrieval date, so I probably posted on all the other forums but this one. The estimated date is 09/30-10/03. That's ten-thirteen days. I'm hoping for the 30th, but if I have to go longer so be it. Then transfer 5 days later, so I'm thinking 10/04 will be transfer day. That works out perfectly. I have to admit girls...*I'm going to get playoff tickets for the Os!* The games are on 10/02 and 10/03. I just hope, hope, hope I'm at the right place in this cycle for it to be a fun game for me. After spending all my $ on medicine, I went on a binge. BUT...the Os haven't been the division champs for 17 years, and I can't wait another 17. I also wanted opening day tickets since I haven't been the last two years because they are outrageous, so now I'll get opening day tix too. I live in the moment, and the moment is now!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Booger-Awesome!! I hope they ALL fertilize. Ok..one can be yucky. hee hee. We have to leave some room for error.
> 
> beaglemom-Woop woop. it's time!
> 
> Jen-Did you tell your girlfriend, or you were only happy to share her news? If you told her, that's great. We are all SO happy for you.
> 
> ERose-I couldn't remember who asked me about retrieval date, so I probably posted on all the other forums but this one. The estimated date is 09/30-10/03. That's ten-thirteen days. I'm hoping for the 30th, but if I have to go longer so be it. Then transfer 5 days later, so I'm thinking 10/04 will be transfer day. That works out perfectly. I have to admit girls...*I'm going to get playoff tickets for the Os!* The games are on 10/02 and 10/03. I just hope, hope, hope I'm at the right place in this cycle for it to be a fun game for me. After spending all my $ on medicine, I went on a binge. BUT...the Os haven't been the division champs for 17 years, and I can't wait another 17. I also wanted opening day tickets since I haven't been the last two years because they are outrageous, so now I'll get opening day tix too. I live in the moment, and the moment is now!

Terri that is awesome..but I hate your Os!!! I think the Yankees are out...really upsets me with it being Jeter's last year. He deserved one more time in the playoffs. But I love watching him...even with 5 games left, he is still so psyched to be playing the game. Baseball is losing a good one this year. Then we get to start next season off with A-Rod. Do NOT even get me started on that pile of crap!!!

***my husband says I have too much anger & emotion when watching baseball & I really should have been a football fan*** :D

Maybe with your dates lining up with the playoffs, your baby needs a baseball name ??? We are actually thinking a baseball name...but no spoilers til I am prego!


----------



## moni77

Great retrieval Booger!!

Erin - getting excited for you!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JCM

Great news, Booger! Wow! Drink some Gatorade! 

Erin, me exactly. On and off for a couple of days. Not as bad and unbearable as AF cramps but about halfway. They would come for a couple of mins and then go. Then it kept spacing out an hour to 3 hours before I'd get anymore. Then they just stopped. So I tested last Thursday (8dpo) and that's when I saw my faint trigger positive. So then I tested Friday and it was totally negative not even a hint. 12dpo was yesterday and my line was pretty dark. I bet if I'd tested Sunday it would have been there but super faint. So I'm glad I waited til yesterday! It was nice to see the dark immediate line. My boobs were sore like you said from progesterone but as of yesterday, they got about 5 times worse. I have to tuck them into my sports bra a certain way and I still get tears in my eyes when they move! I think they grew more than a cup size overnight! 
Yes Terri I told her. She doesn't get to have an appt until 8 weeks! Not even a blood test! Isn't that crazy?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! I am tired this morning. :coffee:

Jen - Congrats, again! I'm so happy for you. I can only imagine how excited your parents must be. I think that's the thing I'm most excited about if I ever get pregnant - telling my Mom. I think she might just pass out as I'm pretty sure she thinks we'll never have kids. I have been putting electrolyte tabs in my water to be on the safe side. I don't think my chances of OHSS are very high, at least not for severe, since we aren't doing a transfer until later. Kind of glad about that now!

Moni - Your scan was beautiful! I love seeing the little nugget in there. I bet hearing that is one of the most beautiful sounds in the world. When do you get released to your OB/GYN?

Beagle - It is depressing that Jeter is going to go out during a year in which they aren't in the playoffs. I heard yesterday that the last time they went two years in a row missing the playoffs was 92-93. Wow! They really need to get some younger players. :haha: And I agree about A-Rod. He's the worst. 

Erin - One more day until test day! Hang in there. These waits have got to be killer so I feel anxious for you myself. Your chart is looking beautiful though, so I hope that's a good sign.

Terri - How exciting about the playoff tickets! I'm jealous. That sounds like fun. I love going to baseball games. That is one of the serious downsides to living where we do, the closest city to go see professional sports is Seattle so we never get to go. I don't blame you for going - sometimes we just need to do things we want to do and not worry about it. Glad things are going well this cycle too. I hope things keep looking up around here.

kfs - Glad you got the insurance thing straightened out. Your new IVF coverage sounds amazing. I'm so jealous of you ladies that have it. It really doesn't seem fair that they can't figure out a way to make it apply everywhere. I think I read that when Massachusetts decided to cover it they figured the cost per person across the state was something like $3/year. I'd gladly pay that to help out others in my same situation. 

Hi Amy and Brighteyez! Hope you guys are doing well!

I'm actually feeling pretty good today. Tired but otherwise okay. Still tender in ovaries and a little bloated but I guess that is to be expected. They prescribed me some Tylenol 3 so I took two on the way home yesterday, which allowed me to sleep the whole way home. I took two more when I went to bed last night as I could tell the others were waning.

The retrieval itself seemed to go pretty smoothly. The nurse came in and explained everything, I signed some paperwork and then she put the IV in my hand. She numbed the area with some lidocaine first which was awesome. I didn't even feel the needle go in when she put in the actual IV. The anesthesiologist then came in and asked me a few questions then we were off! They made me use the bathroom first, then took me to the OR where I pretty much feel asleep right away. I'm not sure if I told them I was ready to party. :haha: Next thing I knew, I was in recovery and DH was coming in to sit with me. I felt crampy and little dizzy but otherwise fine. They took my vitals about three different times, let me drink some juice and eat crackers, and then I was off to get dressed back into my normal clothes. The whole process from the time we got there until we left was only 2 hours! Crazy.

Anyway, hoping for a good report today. I'm nervous!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing today?

Booger - I am doing well just waiting for af. I am glad you are doing well.


----------



## ERosePW

*booger*, that is a fantastic retrieval! Looking forward to hearing how many fertilized today! This is such a waiting game, huh? Hehe. I'm sure you'll get a bunch of viable embryos from 20 eggs. Keep us posted. I'm glad they gave you the Tyl III. At least it has codeine in it. The worst time I had was trying to get comfortable when I went to bed. I still had quite a bit of fluid in my abdomen, and there was literally no comfortable position to lay in. I ended up having to take one of my pain pills as well. I felt better when I woke up though, and even better by the next night.

*Jen*, thanks for the details! This wait is killing me. I'm TERRIFIED of testing, but won't be able to hold out. Interestingly, my bbs are double sore today... they were only slightly sore up until this morning, and now they are much more. Mostly on the sides... the outside of each boob. 

*terri*, ok, glad to know your estimated timeframe for retrieval! I guess if I'd been good about checking into the Oldies thread, I'd know that. I should really pop in there. Have fun at your game!! I love going to live games, no matter what the sport. 

*beagle*, FXd that this femara/follistim combo gives your DH a couple/few eggs to shoot for!! I'm holding out hope for you this cycle for sure. It's certainly not impossible, and way stranger things have happened. :thumbup:

Hi *Brighteyez*, are you still waiting on AF? Oh yes, you're expecting it sometime this weekend, right? so excited for you to be on your way!! (although I'm secretly hoping for a BFP for you this cycle, hehe!)

Hi *Amy*! Haven't heard from ya in a couple days. Where are you in your cycle? 

*Moni*, hope you're feeling good! 

AFM, as stated above, super terrified about testing, but just anxious, and need to get it started tomorrow. Bbs doubled in soreness today, and temperature went up. Oh, and I've had a little bit of extra appetite too. Just snacking more throughout my day, and eating more at dinner. Still feeling optimistic (despite being terrified).


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I am so excited for you to test...I just know this is it. Also I think the soreness is a good sign. I know it could also be the P you are taking...but Jen had the same thing ;)

Booger - never say IF you get pregnant...alwasy WHEN you get pregnant :) Positive vibes.

So I don't recall if I told you guys, but I had a lot of cramping/pinching on both sides. I don't recall feeling this when I was on femara...only after I started the follistim. So sex last night was a bit uncomfortable & at times painful. Don't know if you know what I am saying, but there have been times when things seem to move the wrong way & I get poked wrong & it is painful...usually repositioning works. But last night it was like every move...so we had to switch positions all together. I don't remember this except my extreme O first month on clomid & of course the trigger makes me feel bloated. Still having the cramping today...so hopefully the femara is taking care of business! So now last dose tonight & start adding the follistim. I am excited for my follicle check on Saturday.

Thanks, Erin for the positive thoughts (& everyone else). I know I still have a shot this cycle, but it is nice not having to worry about the money & abstaining for IUI. We plan to go every other night. That will put us at BD same night as trigger. If we can, I may make that night 1 of 3 in a row (smep). We will see how it goes.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Glad you're feeling great! Now we just wait for the call with the fertilization number. Did they tell you when they would call? Are you back at work today? I bet it's nice being home. I'm excited about going to the game. The stadium is just going to be so pumped up. I told hubs that even if we get bad seats, I'm getting as many bad seats as I can get. We have option to get Home Game 1 or 2, and Home Game 3 if there are still tickets available. So, I'm going to try to get all that I can.

brighteyez-I'm with ERose, your chart looks really good and you may not even need to spend a dime, so be thankful for that.

beaglemom-Sorry your BD last night was so painful. Take a break tonight and maybe everything will be ok tomorrow. True, A-Rod is a jerk. I feel bad for Derek Jeter having a losing season his last year, but he is an amazing player and stand up guy. He has nothing to complain about in his career.

ERose-Whatever you are feeling, I feel it for you. I guess the word is anxious. Like, nervous excitement but scared too. You're testing tomorrow morning, right? So no matter what, you know we all are with you! :hugs:

Jen-Oh cool that you shared with your girlfriend! That is crazy that she doesn't have appointments. I guess we pay for all this extra care, but it's nice.

AFM-My doctor did my u/s this morning and he's not the most pleasant in the mornings. He said that he thought I was really fun (I am, was my response!), and then he said 'I'm just going to do a quick check, not look at all your follies.' I was like 'ok.' So, he went really fast, and I couldn't see how big they were, but I think he clicked about 7 times. From my brief glance at the screen, it looked like they were about 10mm, but I'm really not sure. My lining is thickening (it was t 5.1). They will call me this afternoon regarding my meds.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! 

Just got the call - out of the 20 they got, 15 were mature and 11 fertilized. Not the worst report, I suppose. I will get another update on Friday.


----------



## terripeachy

Shut up! That is a great report!! Did they say, prior to going through all this, whether they prefer to transfer at 3 or 5 days? I hope that they do a 5 day so you can go in on Sunday and get back home in time for work on Monday. fxfxfx :dust: So excited!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I was actually a little nervous if I were to get pregnant on my off cycle. I really wanted the extra monitoring, but wasn't sure if my RE would take me if I got prego on my own...& I had heard you don't get in to a gyno until like 8 weeks...and they go with a pee test...not blood.


----------



## beaglemom

Great report, Booger! You guys should be so excited & happy!


----------



## moni77

Not supposed to be online today (too much work to do) but wanted to check on Jen's beta...I guess I'll have to check back later.

My last appointment with the RE is next Tuesday and my first appointment with the reg OB is on 10/7!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Booger! Those numbers sound great to me!


----------



## terripeachy

I checked my messages and my Estrogen has reached 476. That means that I'm to keep my meds the same for the next few nights and go back on Friday morning. I am also to start taking my Ganirelix on Friday morning. Last time I had 4 days of Ganirelix, so that would put me at taking my last one on the 29th and maybe retrieval on the 30th. Hmmm...that works out well.

Just wanted to jot that number down...now I'm worried that my E is going to skyrocket to the thousands like ERose's the first time. *zoinks* Maybe the Ganirelix will keep it steady. We'll see..


----------



## moni77

Yay Booger - great numbers - you'll hve plenty to freeze as well!!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, don't worry about your E. It HAS to get pretty high, I think, in order to produce all those eggs that we make during IVF. I think it's just the norm. I doubt yours will go above 3k like mine did... I've heard its usually just crazy, crazy high responders that happens to, and if you remember correctly I was a little bit TOO high of a responder, as they had to dial back my meds twice during stims! But it never hurts to ask them, if it'll give you peace of mind. I feel like you're doing great though! SO excited about your ER and ET!!!!

booger, great results, yay!!! :thumbup: Keep us posted as you hear more. 

beagle, I think the urine VS blood at an OB's office depends on each OB, as well as patient... my OB skipped the urine test back in Dec when I got PG, because they knew I was concerned about my faint lines at home. My sister's OB started w/ a urine test on her, and it came back neg in his office, but she had gotten 2 pos tests at home, so he did a blood draw right then and there for her, which came back pos. But you don't have to worry about that anyway since you're already with an RE! They'll still keep ya'. I'm excited about your SMEP plan this cycle, and I know that combo of meds works great for you, so I have my FXd.:thumbup:

Moni, you'll be graduating soon, hehe. That's what my clinic calls it... after so many weeks and a few scans, when they release you to your OB, they consider you having graduated. :) YAY!!!

Waiting patiently for Jen's beta! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi ladies...

Nothing new going on here, just waiting for AF to start :coffee:

So exciting to see so many different things going on in this thread now!!

Erin - So excited for you!! I can't wait until tomorrow. I should start AF early next week. But really I don't know since my O was so late, I don't know if that is going to throw off my whole cycle.

Booger76 - WHOO HOOO for 11 fertilized eggs :wohoo:

Terri - You are almost at the end of the road!! So exciting!! I know you're excited about the play-offs too. My DH is a big baseball fan as well. He of course follows the LA area teams. The Angels have apparently made it to the play-offs and the Dodgers are about to?? Idk really, these are just things I pick up as he rambles on and on about which teams need to win and which teams need to lose for his teams to make it lol :)

Jen - Can't wait to hear news about your beta :)

beaglemom - Sorry about the painful bedding. That's got to suck. Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end!!

Hello to brighteyez73, and kfs1!! Hope you guys are well.


----------



## JCM

Great report booger! Such an amazing count for mature and fertilized eggs!!

Exactly, Erin! The outer boob by the armpit. Any cramping at all? Mine still comes and goes. 

Beagle, you should be able to stay with your RE even if it happens on a natural cycle. You've had the iuis and you're planning ivf already so they will keep you on because you should still be considered an "endo patient" and be monitored. They will NOT make you wait 8 weeks. Because I will call them and yell. : ) 

I had my blood draw this morning. No news yet but I of course had to see that solid dark line this morning first thing! DH is actually going to have his medical assistant request my results from the lab. This wait is killing me today. Not like I'll be able to tell multiples or not cause I have NO idea what I'm looking for. I just want to see the numbers. It still feels like a dream. 

My RE keeps me through the first trimester and then meets with my OB before he lets me go. He runs a tight ship I guess! Lol


----------



## JCM

Oh, Amy you'll start ivf this cycle after AF yes? Are you doing birth control pills at all?


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Amy, glad you checked in! I hope you'll either get a BFP this month, or AF will just get here quick so that you can move on.:flower:

Hey Jen! I think we've all been waiting to hear from you today, hehe. Sorry you're still waiting. I hope your DH can get that rush on the results! And yes, that's exactly it... the sides of my boobs back close to the armpit. Hurts twice as much today as it has since the transfer. And yes, my cramping came back. Went away completely yesterday. Just started back up about a half hour ago. It will probably go away again, since it was on and off before too. I seem to be getting a headache at the moment as well. Just a small one, but it's there.


----------



## moni77

I like the sounds of that Erin!! Cant wait for tomorrow. My meeting got cancelled so I can stalk a few times tomorrow...


----------



## moni77

Jen thanks for the update - we all want to know the number as well!!!


----------



## JCM

84! I'm 9dp5dt today. I have no idea what it means but I'm pretty sure it's good!


----------



## moni77

Mine at 9dp5dt was 45.8m- so that is great!! Yay!!

The more important thing will be what it is on Friday...


----------



## JCM

Now I can't wait til Friday!!! I am going right when they open!


----------



## kfs1

Great news Jen!!! Congratulations! :happydance:

Erose - are you testing at home tomorrow? In the a.m? Stalked all day today and will be totally stalking tomorrow! :)

Hi Amy. I'm in the tww right there with ya!

Moni - can't remember if I've said it yet since we're on a million threads with you :) but congrats on the heartbeat!

Terri - I'm sure they'll check your estrogen again at your next appt, right?

Brighteyez - your chart's looking good to me!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-:wohoo: That is a great first beta! Congrats again. 

Amy-Hi! Thanks for checking in. Where is your chart, babe? You know we all love to stalk them around here. Plus, it makes it easier to follow your cycle if we don't see you. hee hee. :ninja: #1 checking in!

kfs1-Yes, they check my estrogen every time I go in. I was thinking about it a little more and I believe my estrogen was <4000, which allowed me to take the HcG trigger. I'll try to look back in my posts because I know I wrote the limit for hcg versus leuprolide trigger. I'll have to do that after dinner. I'm starving!

Oh, so I lied. I thought that I only had 5 ganirelix syringes last time and since I had one leftover, I thought I took 4. I looked at my chart last time and I used 6 out of 7. So..if I start my Ganirelix on Friday, that puts me at ER on 10/03. That's perfect. And if it happens sooner because of my current increased meds that's a smidge better. Yeah!

I found it "the nurse called and said I'm going to trigger with the hcg. She said you trigger with Lupron/Leuprolide if your estrogen is > 4000. Mine was 1616 on Tuesday, so they doubt it would go up to 4000."


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Today was super busy even though I hadn't planned for it to be......I am exhausted.

Jen - Hooray for that awesome beta! :happydance: I can't wait to see what Friday brings. I bet DH is super stoked too. 

Erin - Oh man, I am about to pass out waiting to see what your test says tomorrow. I can't even imagine how anxious you must be. Sending all the good vibes I can muster your way. 

Terri - Woohoo for that good stim report. Sounds like things are going well. My estrogen was 3700 on Day 10 of stims - which was was the day I took my trigger shot. I asked my nurse why he had me do the half dose of hCG for my trigger and she said that if your estrogen is less than 2500 he has you do the full trigger, if it's between 2500 and 4000 you get the half dose and if it's over 4000 then you get the lupron trigger. It seems like everyone is a little bit different, however. I can't remember what day of stims you are on but my estrogen levels were this:
Day 4 - 174
Day 6 - 676
Day 8 - 1713
Day 10 - 3700
I only had one day of Ganirelix and that was the day before my trigger. I love how everyone is a little bit different.

Beagle - Sorry about the painful intercourse. DH had that look in his eye last night and I just had to laugh on the inside. There is now way he is coming anywhere near me for at least a week! I can't imagine what I would do if I had to do it right now. I feel for you.

Amy - Ugh. Waiting for AF. Isn't it funny how IVF makes us actually wish for it to come? :shrug: 

Hello to everyone else and thanks for all the positive feedback!

I know I should be happy with our fertilization results. I am VERY grateful for the result we have gotten so far, I really am. I don't mean to sound ungrateful or unhappy. I guess I'm just a worrier at heart so now that we are already down to almost half the original number at only Day 1 it makes me panic a little. I know it's out of my hands but when you have so much riding on those little embryos, it's just hard. I know you guys know this. :flower:

We need as many as possible to get to Day 5 so they can biopsy them for the PGS. Then we have to wait 2-3 weeks for the results of that! Ugh. Lessons in patience that I never asked for. :haha: 

If all goes well and we get a normal embryo, then we will do the transfer in early December. I was hopeful there for a little bit that maybe we could do a transfer in November. However, we are traveling the last two weeks of October to visit DHs family in CT so that knocked the November transfer out of contention. There could be snow on the ground by the time I actually get knocked up!


----------



## Amy1976

Jen - YAY for the 84. Yes as soon as AF starts, I have to take 21 days of BCP. I'm not sure if they'll wait until I complete those or if I will start meds towards the end of those. I've seen woman do both so I'm not sure what the common protocol is. I do know that during the 21 days I will have more blood work done, a SHG, and a mock transfer. I already had a HSG done, so why they want to do a SHG too, I don't know. I still have a lot of questions I don't know the answers to as you can see LOL.

Terri - Tell me how to add my chart and I will do it. I just didn't know how that's why I haven't LOL. 

Erin - I'm still so anxiously waiting for tomorrow.

Booger76 - Oh the waiting, the waiting... but since you have to wait until December, I'm not going to cry about the little time I have left to wait. Do you have any plans or hobbies to occupy your time (beside your trip you have planned)?


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I do not think you sounded ungrateful...you totally sounded worried...which is why we are here...to boost up the positive energy ;) Oh by the way, there is a chance I will be on bcp longer to make my transfer work out to after Thanksgiving. The week of Thanksgiving is a no-go because of my work schedule. So if they can't say def we can do it the week before, then I will continue bcp long enough to have retrieval & transfer the first week of Dec...SOOO long story short, we may be TWW buddies :)

We are def taking tonight off for bd...but I continue to have the twinges all day long on both sides...so strange. I told my husband if we go in for a follicle scan & they say whoa you have to many eggs, skip the cycle...I will be like SURE *wink wink*. I am hoping all these twinges are signs of good eggs developing. I have not even taken my follistim yet...being so lazy about it. I was supposed to do it at 8...it is now 8:30. Getting up to do it right after I post.


----------



## beaglemom

So def not enough follistim :( I am supposed to take 225. I only took 200. Seemed to use about half what was left. So I will do 150 tomorrow & then whatever is left on Friday. Sucks a little, but at least the femara seems to be doing something...hopefully what I have left plus the trigger will get me to a good place.


----------



## terripeachy

I think you'll be ok Beaglemom. You still have more to take the next few days. 

Amy-all you have to do is ask! I'll send you a pm in the morning. I have sent directions to many, many people. When you wake up, it'll be in your inbox waiting for you. 

ERose-I'm saying my special prayer for you tonight before I go to bed. I'll be eagerly awaiting your post. Love ya!

'Night ladies!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, thanks for the special prayer, I think it may have worked. ;)

Girls, I have a line! It is pretty light, but easily visible, and it came up within a minute or so! I'm super excited, but also being very cautious. I'm 7dp5dt (so, sorta like 12dpo).

It's crazy because although I was feeling optimistic anyway, there's still just something about seeing a line pop up that took my breath away. It's almost surreal, ya know???


----------



## moni77

YAY!!!! I've been hanging around waiting for your post!! So happy and excited for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I knew it would work this time!!


----------



## booger76

:happydance: Wahoo, Erin!! :happydance: I was checking in early too. I am ecstatic for you and DH. I have read on Fertility Friend's FAQ page that the average DPO for a positive HPT is 13 DPO so I wouldn't sweat the light line, especially since it came up right away. Fantastic!!!! :dance:


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Terri, thanks for the special prayer, I think it may have worked. ;)
> 
> Girls, I have a line! It is pretty light, but easily visible, and it came up within a minute or so! I'm super excited, but also being very cautious. I'm 7dp5dt (so, sorta like 12dpo).
> 
> It's crazy because although I was feeling optimistic anyway, there's still just something about seeing a line pop up that took my breath away. It's almost surreal, ya know???

Erin - that is awesome. I have to say I am excited for you, but not at all shocked ;) I think your line is just light because it is still so early. Just think, last time you had a faint line it was 14/15 dpo. So a faint line this early is awesome. When was your beta scheduled? Can you go in earlier?

This thread is def pumping the positive juices!!! Moni started it all! Terri is next! I feel like we are like that a wine glass fountain...just pour pour & everyoneevetually will get some! Does that make sense?
 



Attached Files:







wine.png
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sarahok

Told you I'd be stalking! Oh Erin, I knew this was it for you!! Yay!!! :happydance:

And absolutely, as others have said, do not sweat the light line!! Not sure what you're using, but my first FRER was SUPER light and took a long time to come up (this was after getting very clear and fast results on Wondfos). But it was def positive, and yours is too! 

Will be praying for this little guy/gal to burrow in deep and grow strong for you. I know it's been such a long journey for you, and you really deserve a happy ending! So glad you're getting it! :D


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks everyone!! Sarah, thanks for stalking!!

beagle, I do recall my faint line back in Dec was at 14/15dpo, and it also took longer to come up, AND was fainter than this one. :) That first line I got back then was such a shadow, some people couldn't see it in the pic I posted of it. This line at 12dpo is already stronger, and starts showing up very quickly. I'm not too stressed, really. But yes, I do want to see it get darker. I'm about to call my RE and see if they'd be willing to go ahead and do a beta. It's not scheduled until next Tues.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6510.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## savvysaver

Erin, I am so super excited for you!!! :happydance: I will be keeping you and your little bean in my prayers, I just knew that this would be your month! 

A big congrats to JCM too! 

Hi to all the ladies here, I am friends with Erin, Beaglemom and Moni from our ttc #1 thread, I have been stalking for updates. This thread is HOT, I know there will be more bfp announcements here soon! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Erin! I am BEYOND thrilled!!!!!!! Yayayaayayay! Yahoooooo! Congratulations! Soooooooooooo excited for you and your DH! I have the chills over here. What a great day. :) :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well today.

ERose - Thank you! I was hoping I wouldn't have to do IVF because temps were looking so good. However, temp dropped this morning which is normal for AF arrival. To you test today?

Terri - Thank you! My temps were looking great but when AF is coming they start to drop around 9/10CD. I am very greatfu and blessed that I don't have to pay a dime other than copays for each visit and BCP. Hubby and I realize how blessed we are and are excited and eager to get started. We really didn't but much stress into this cycle because we know IVF wouldbe right around the corner. How are you feeling?

KFS1 - Thank you! I would have loved for them to have stayed up for my BFP but temp drop this morning let me know that it wasn't gonna happen LOL. But I am still in good spirits and excited about IVF cycle. My husband told me to know that God is in control and not to stress to much over it and it will happen one way or another is it's in his will. So normally I stress and get excited about my temps but this month DH kept me busy and pre-occupied that I really didn't get excited. I love his coaching and spirit through our whole TTC process, he's so supportive and loving.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ERosePW

Hi savvy!! So happy to see you, I feel like it's been quite a while! I didn't realize you were stalking us too, LOL! Happy that you were though, I've missed you! 

Thanks for everyone's kind words! You're all truly the best. :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - please forgive my ignorance. Didn't get that far on the thread, CONGRATULATIONS LADY:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
I am so happy and excited for you and hubby!!! Literally sitting at my desk cheesing and dancing in my seat for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - Awesome retrievel!! I will talking you for fertilization reports LOL loving the positive results that are all coming this way.


----------



## Wish4another1

stalker here ... EROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::smug::smug::smug::friends::friends::friends::dance::dance::dance::pink::pink:
:blue::blue::yellow::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp:

love you girl and I Just knew this was your cycle!!!

back to the shadows... :blush:


----------



## brighteyez73

Jen - So excited about your 1st beta. Things are looking great for you!!! Way to go lady!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wait...I don't want to post after Wish and the smiley brigade. :haha:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am beyond excited for you, but I knew this would work. I checked in earlier and you hadn't updated, so I closed my tab out for a while. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: I can't wait to follow your progress and see where this goes.

What a day! Yeah, see if you can go in early, although maybe waiting would be ok too because you don't want to freak out about a low beta. Or you can freak out because you have a high beta and there are two babies in there! I'm just so happy!!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Beagle - I love your analogy of us being like the wine glass fountain...sounds about right to me.


----------



## terripeachy

And brighteyez-Sorry for the drop, but it's still early. And It's not even really a drop though. I mean, your temp can't stay steady forever. 

I'm still on a high for ERose (and for getting playoff tickets to Games 1 and 2 of the series). *giggle*


----------



## ERosePW

Haha, hi Wish!! :flower: Wow, this thread has a lot of stalkers! Thanks sweetie! I forgot how much I miss your animated posts!!! LOL I better go update the Oldies thread, huh? Thanks again doll!!


----------



## floridasian

Stalking too - HUGE CONGRATS Erin & Jen!!!! I'm so happy for you two!! Miss you girls!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - :wohoo: I am SOOOOOOOO happy for you!! Like SOOOOO SOOOOO happy!! :yipee: Congratulations!! So exciting. 

This thread is definitely on fire!! 

Terri - thanks for the PM, I'll add my chart right now! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - thanks for being optimistic and supportive but I am pretty sure AF is coming this Sunday or Monday. There will be another drop tomorrow morning more than likely close to the cover-line and Saturday will be below. I wish it wouldn't but I have gotten to learn my body a little more and how it operates since TTC. Funny how we really don't pay much attention to how our body talks when we are no TTC. If it doesn't drop anymore tomorrow that I will test but if it does AF is coming .


----------



## JCM

Yayyyyyyy!!!!! I knew it. I even dreamt about you last night! (Weird? Maybe creepy? Lol) I'm sooooooo excited! My line just kept getting darker and I'm sure yours will too! I finally stopped peeing on things after my beta came back strong. I have to tell you I'm trying to get ready for my dr appt and had to jump on my ipad and check in and I screamed so loud that my stepdaughter ran in asking if I saw a bug! Haha I'm just standing here naked on my ipad. Thank god it was the 4 year old!!! Im Seriously so happy for you! 

Thanks Savvy and Floridiasian! I just started reading up on the other thread and I was gonna jump in soon to join you and Sarah!


----------



## Amy1976

Ok now I know why I was never able to figure out how to add my charts. Because I use the mobile app which is different from the PC instructions I guess. But when I got on my desk top it was easy peasy :)


----------



## felcity 45

Another Stalker here :blush: Erin OMG a massive, huge mega congratulations...I got goosebumps when I read your news :thumbup:
:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

OK girls, here's the playoff ticket scoop from me. I was able to get tickets to the first and second games of the series. My original email said one or the other, but when I got in the "virtual buying room" I clicked 'add another game' and it let me get tickets. So...I'm thinking of selling one set of tickets to my bestie. Her husband won a lottery to be able to get tickets, but by Saturday (his turn to go in the room), he will probably only be able to get scattered seats of one, and that's no fun. I felt so guilty being able to go to both games. We'll see if they want the tickets. Of course I would love to go to both, but I can share the wealth. She and her family are headed to Toronto tomorrow morning to see the Os final regular season games.

Fertility wise, I'm hoping the doctor doesn't increase my meds tomorrow or I may run out. Right now I have a Menopur supply for eight days and I think that should be fine. Maybe I should call the nurse. I know what she's going to say-it's hard to tell. I'm going to hope for the best and deal with it tomorrow night when she calls. Dull needle Ganirelix starts tomorrow. 

Amy-Glad you got your chart up there. Woohoo!

brighteyez-I'm the positivity cheerleader only second to ERose. 

beaglemom/booger-How are you doing today?


----------



## beaglemom

Intense cramping is back today...hoping it means lots of eggs in there. Just anxious for Saturday's scan.

So a question for you guys...any idea how long Ganirelix shelf life is? My RE had me get it back in May (I think) with my first IUI. I ended up never needing to use it. So it is under my sink in the bathroom (didn't say it needed refrigeration). So I am hoping I can use it with IVF. I would think it is still good. I think my follistim was something like 90 days if not opened.

Not being productive today. I have been clearing out an old office for a new guy. Exhausting. Also raining here. I have the heater on my feet & now not wanting to get up.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-my Ganirelix has a two year expiration on the box. I don't refrigerate it either. You should be fine.


----------



## ERosePW

Felcity and Floridasian, thanks for checking in, and thanks for the kind words! We sure do have a lot of stalkers for this thread, huh? Does that mean we are a loveable group of gals?:winkwink:

Thanks to everyone for all your kinds words, you girls are the best, really and truly.:flower:

beagle, hoping for a few good eggs for ya! The cramping is a good sign, as we all know when we are on those meds, hehe! 

terri, awesome news about the tix! How sweet of you to offer some to your friends. :) Also, FXd you don't run out of meds. 

Yay Amy, happy to see your chart! Some of us are chart stalkers, hehe. (especially Terri and me)

Jen, I was cracking up that you dreamed about me last night, LOL. I hope it was a good dream!! Thanks for your enthusiasm! You girls certainly do know how to add even MORE excitement to something thats already happy!:flower:

Hi to booger, Brighteyez, and Moni!!

I called my RE to see if I could get in earlier for a beta. Left a msg w/ the nurse. I heard back from her, but my phone had died, so she left a msg. I thought for sure it would be something like, Well, we prefer waiting the full time, but since you tested already, I suppose we could get you in a day or two early. But instead she said, Hi Erin! Ohhh, Im SO glad you tested early, OMG, you just made my whole day, really, Im SO thrilled for you. Theyre usually at least a little cautious, and shes never been the type to get peoples hopes up. But when I called her back, she said in her experience its almost always a good sign when people get pos HPTs a week after transfer, even if the line is light. She expects my beta to be low though, so she said not to be discouraged. As long as it doubles between tomorrow and Sunday, she said she'll be happy.


----------



## booger76

Hi Ladies!

This thread has been busy today with Erin's good news! See what a positive impact you have had around this place, Erin? I love that your nurse was so excited for you. Very sweet. I'm glad that they were willing to let you come in tomorrow for the beta. :happydance:

Terri - That's super exciting about the playoff games. And I think it's awesome you are letting your friend buy the tickets to the second game if you wants them. You're just too sweet. Ugh. I hope you don't have to buy any more meds either. It sounds like you were responding well so I'm hoping they don't see the need to increase either. 

Beagle - I wish it was raining here! We've been having record highs. It was 95 degrees here yesterday which is simply ridiculous. But I thin it's supposed to start cooling off tomorrow with a chance of rain for the next week. We need it. Plus, I'm ready for fall. It is almost October. Oh yeah, that means that you should hopefully hear about your grant soon!

Jen - I love that your stepdaughter thought you saw a bug and that's why you screamed. :haha:

Brighteyez - Sorry about the temp drop but it wasn't much, so even though you think you're out, you just might not be quite yet. :winkwink:

Hello to all the stalkers out there! :haha:

How is everyone else doing?

I'm exhausted. And to be honest, I'm still quite crampy and bloated. I'm assuming that's normal. When my nurse calls tomorrow to give me an updated embryo report I might ask her if there is anything else I should be doing besides staying hydrated. I've been checking my weight and it's actually been going down, so that's good. I'm sure it will just take a few more days for my ovaries to quiet down. Other than that, not a lot going on, just anxious for tomorrow's report! :munch:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Your place is so awesome. I'm excited that you get to go in early. What was DH's response this morning? Was he running around in circles? hee hee.

booger-Yeah, bloating is to be expected, so I'm sure you're doing fine. Definitely stay hydrated though. It is a tiring process, so just take it easy if you can. Oh, we have to wait until tomorrow for the next update? *sigh* I can't wait!

beagle-Are you watching Derek Jeter? This game is so exciting so far!


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks Terri! No, DH refuses to commit to excitement until after the betas. He's still thinking about the CP back in Dec. I told him there's no point in being scared since it's out of our hands, and we should enjoy what we do get. Anyway, he must've felt like he was ruining it for me or something, because he called me at work today and started talking about how excited he is. And he made me dinner tonight and made comments about how I needed to eat extra veggies, lol. He's only doing that stuff for my benefit thought... I know he won't let himself feel it until the betas come back good.

Btw, CUTE picture!!! You two are totally adorbs. Know what I was thinking? Don't think I'm crazy, I just have a good imagination, lol. For some reason when I looked at that new pic, I could picture you wearing a super short, light blonde wig! I feel like you could totally rock that look, haha.


----------



## ERosePW

Booger, I felt just like you after my ER, for a few days. Bloated as heck, tired, just kinda beaten down, and I had some minor lower abdominal discomfort for a while. Some get it worse than others. I got 20 eggs like you, and it looked like your estrogen got super high like mine. On the day of my transfer (that first time), they could still see some fluid in my abdomen and my ovaries were still a bit angry, lol. It wasn't enough to get OHSS, so they didn't cancel my fresh transfer, but that fluid just made me uncomfy. So, what you're feeling is normal. You'll be back to your old self in no time! Each day gets better. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - we cancelled cable a while back...so we bought a baseball package...but the Baltimore games were blacked out. So I couldn't watch the whole game last night but we could go on MLB.com & watch pieces at the end. It was the perfect last game in the Bronx for Jeter. We could not have asked for a better ending. Also my husband said your manager was Jeter's frst manager...so he had all 3 managers at the game last night. Jeter fiished it out the same way he has played for 20 years...always about the win...always about the fans...always a clutch player. My husband said he will not be playing short stop his last games in Boston. I am pretty bummed about that.

Oh & he wished you guys luck in the payoffs...because that is the kind of guy he is. It was great. But I am SO TIRED this morning after staying up late. I hate to break the good eating & get a breakfast combo with a coke.


----------



## beaglemom

One update for me...not enough follistim to take any tonight...so I hope that was enough for me. I tink the total was about 350...not sure what to expect. My first IUI I took 450 & only 1 egg.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing today?

Beagle - Wow, I would be freaking out. Did you contact your office?


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> Beagle - Wow, I would be freaking out. Did you contact your office?

No this cycle is just timed intercourse...no IUI...trying to use up my old meds. Insurance is paying since timed, so I am not freaking out. It is basically something to do this cycle instead of wait around...plus my follistim would not have lasted until I started IVF.

I am getting a bit anxious to hear back on my IVF grant. Should know on Wednesday...at least that's what the website says. With all the success around here, I am very anxious to start IVF in October!


----------



## brighteyez73

Beagle - Great! It is hard waiting on approvals, I know it was for us but I am sure everything will be fine. God has his hands around all of our unique situations and it will be well, I am claiming it for all of us TTC and those have already conceived.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies.

Beagle - Well, you've done all you can this cycle. Sorry you ran out of the Follistim but at least you used it all up and it didn't go to waste. We can't watch the baseball games either. A lot of times we listen to them on satellite radio but we didn't get to hear last night's game. I would have loved to have seen it though. Glad he ended his last game at Yankee Stadium on a high note. I know most people hate the Yankees but I just don't see how a person could love the game of baseball and not like Jeter. 

Brighteyez - I'm doing well this morning. It's Friday so it's kind of hard to be in a bad mood. :winkwink: Looks like your temp took a little jump back up this morning. :thumbup:

Erin - Well, hopefully your husband can show his excitement today after your beta. :happydance: I think it's normal that he's apprehensive to get excited yet. It does seem like a lot of men are afraid to get emotionally invested in something until they know it's the real deal. Good luck today! (not that you need luck)

Hello to everyone else!!! 

I am feeling better today so that's good. I still feel a little swollen and puffy in my abdomen area but my weight is back to normal - I'm pretty happy about that. I can't wait to start exercising again. Even though my weight is normal I just feel blobby. 

Sitting here waiting for the call from my nurse......:shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Sucky about not being able to watch the game last night. I feel asleep (what else is new), but I just watched the 9th inning highlights online, and I almost started crying. Yes, it was a perfect ending for Jeter, and I'm happy he went out on a good note. Sorry too about your Follistim running out, but some is better than none, I'd imagine. 

brighteyez-Still no significant drop. fxfxfx. hee hee.

booger-We posted at the same time. I hope that all 11 fertilized embryos are still hanging around. That would be so cool. That gives you plenty for testing.

ERose-Oops. I forgot to say that I hope your blood is pumping properly today for your test! And funny about DH being super excited. He is too cute. Have a great weekend!

AFM-Another checkup today and it seems like I'm down to six follies. I'm not worried about it though because I'd rather have 6 good ones than 10 halfway failing follies. I'm ok with whatever happens. I have to return on Sunday morning. Other than that, not too much going on. :juggle:


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri & Booger - I took a test this morning and it is a BFN. So AF will be here Sunday.


----------



## brighteyez73

Here's the test!
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-26 10.25.38.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Brighteyez - Sorry for the BFN but I still say you're not out until AF shows. So, I'm going to keep sending good vibes your way that she stays away. :bunny:

Terri - Didn't the same thing happen last time around? Meaning that you had a certain amount of follicles and then less and then the number went back up? In any case, yes, it's more important to have good ones than a bunch of rotten ones. Sending good vibes your way too! :plane:

Erin - How did your beta go?? :flower:

How is everyone else?? Anyone have fun weekend plans? 

Actually, I'm in a really good mood now so I'm sending everyone good vibes! (not that I ever send bad vibes) :dust:

I heard from my nurse just before lunchtime and we have good news. Phew! :thumbup:

She said we have 10 embryos left and that most of them were 8-celled. :happydance: She'll call back on Sunday. Keep growing strong little embies!!! :hugs2: 

While I am happy, I also realize that a lot can happen between now and Sunday, so I'm trying not to be overly excited. It's just that this is closest we have ever gotten to success. I think it's important to celebrate the little victories along the way.


----------



## ERosePW

I was feeling so positive this morning, because my line was darker this morning. But my beta came back at 13. How the heck is a 13 even showing up on an HPT? Amazing how I can go from being elated to scared to death in a matter of moments.

The nurse said she did expect it to be low this soon, but she expected it to be at least 25-30. She said it doesnt necessarily mean anything yet though, as its too early to tell. She said the numbers sometimes rise very drastically after that first test, and this could go either way, and not to lose hope.


----------



## moni77

Erin - I think you will be fine...what matters is the doubling! I did all kinds of research after I got my first beta - which was 9dp5dt - and there were people even lower then you now who came back 9 months later with a healthy baby!! We'll all be stalking on Sunday for sure!

Booger - keep growing embies!!!

Brighteyes - sorry for BFN.

Terri - Keep growing follies!! I have 2 vials of menopur left if that would help...I know not much but let me know.

Hi to everyone else! I am headed out of town for the weekend - my sister is in Boston for the weekend for a fundraising 5k for pulmonary fibrosis. So we are going to stay at the inlaws and meet her for the day tomorrow (save on hotel cost).  Might go buy some looser work pants if we have time...


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - I am praying those numbers triple. Everything is going to be fine :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - try not to worry too much...I know not so easy. But you have a dark line! The nurse expected low & 13 compared to 25 is not a big difference in my opinion. Besides you may have implanted late, right? I am sure everything is just fine.

So my best friend called me today. I had not told her anything. So I am in her area for my appt tomorrow. She was coming to my area to visit family. Well her plans fell through & I had already said I was going to be in her area. So she asked about it & I said I had an appt & for her to text when she wakes up. My appt is early & she likes to sleep in. Well the conversation just flowed & she asked what kind of appot so I told her the short version. She is happy for us & wishing us success. I hope she is not upset I didn't say anything. She knows me pretty well & knows I don't like to talk about these things. She did know already were were infertile because of previous talks. She has a lot of random health issues & cannot have children...she doesn't want children anyways. But she had a surgery that pretty much put any chance of pregnancy to a close. Even though she didn't want kids, it is still an emotional thing to have to door...close the door on motherhood in your 30s. So I told her about us & how I understood how it felt. So I do feel better she knows...no more trying to hide everything from her. I am just so private & if I fail, I would like the least amount of people to know as possible.


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - I totally agree with Beagle 13 is no real difference from 25 so the next test will be 50 if not more!!!


----------



## booger76

Erin - I agree with what the others have said. You'll go back on Sunday?? Your nurse sounds very sweet and she's right - this may not mean anything at all. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Erose - I would tell you not to worry but I know you will anyway. Just remember - it's really early still. A lot can happen in the next few days. Stay positive!!!!

Booger - congrats on the 10 embies!

Brighteyez - sorry for the negative test but it seems like you're ready to go with ivf anyway. On to next cycle!

Beagle - I'm happy that you were able to share everything with your friend. It honestly does feel better sharing with people, right?

Terri - 6 magical embies left! One (or two) of those is your bfp!!! Hope you can keep busy until Sunday. 

Hi everyone else. Nothing to report.


----------



## beaglemom

It does feel good for people to know...but also scary.


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 - Yeah, I am excited for AF to show. I have my BCP and ready to go YAAAYYYYYY!!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-you wanted to go in early and that is why you're at 13. I bet if you had waited until um, I forget when you were supposed to go, you'd probably be at 80 or 90. So, just take it easy and whatever happens from here is all gravy. Your numbers will double on Sunday and all will be well! 

Beagle-if it's your good girlfriend, you should share. I went to counseling a few years back (like 5) and my counselor was saying that you never know what will happen when you share. I'm not a big sharer, but I've gotten better at it. Like your friend, other people may know how you feel and know how to react or may even have a great story to share with you (not the dreaded I was pregnant on my first try story). Long about way of saying that I'm glad you told your friend. Good for you. 

Booger-yes! I forgot about the disappearing follies. I honestly think some doctors look harder, or are more detailed, than others. I'm ok either way. 

Moni-I'm going to send you a pm. I may need those vials and if rather have hem than not. Thank you!

Brighteyez-woohoo for bcp. How many days are you staying on it? Did you get your super supply of meds yet?

Kfs1-I do have a busy weekend so I probably won't be around much. We'll see. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## floridasian

13 means you're PREGNANT, Erin!! You probably just caught it really early and I'm sure the next one will probably at least triple! Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well!!


----------



## JCM

That number will more than double in two days, Erin!!!


----------



## moni77

Jen, did you get your second beta today?


----------



## JCM

I did. 181! So I scheduled an ultrasound in 2 weeks and they want me for bloodwork once a week! They checked me for strep B yesterday. Swab of the cervix. I guess they usually do it at 30 weeks but my RE likes to get it checked now.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Girls iv been stalking thsi thread and I just want to say congrats to all the lucky ladies with the BFP and to add a little note there must be so much postive energy going around on here because iv just peed on a stick 2day prior to my beta and I have a BFP too I'm 7dp a 5dt, good luck to everyone whose waiting I hope you all get the same amount of luck x


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats!


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - for now 3weeks of bcp but the nurse said they may cut it to 14. But we will see once I give the call that af has started.


----------



## terripeachy

brighteyez-Uh oh..I see the drop. hee hee. I know you're happy about it, so I'll stop mentioning it. Are you sick of me yet?

Hopefully you will only have to stay on BCP for 14 days. Then you can get started on your stims. Yeah!


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I am really excited about the drop and that I will be starting my IVF cycle. Never, I love the positive vibes!!! I hope I only have to stay on it for 14days too, that will make me so happy! I am just a little nervous about the shots but excited to get started. Thank you for positivity and optimistic inspirations:hugs:. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## JCM

Thinking about you, Erin! Excited to see your higher number tomorrow!!!


----------



## moni77

Nice Jen!

Congrats.

Yay to getting started bright eyes!

I'll be looking for all the good news tomorrow...


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update before I get ready for church.

I had another u/s this morning and I have about 13 follies ranging in size from 10-14. So...I'll go again on Tuesday. The nurse practitioners who do the u/s are so much nicer and so much more patient than the doctors. She went over the numbers, explained what was on the screen, etc.. 
Now the real dilemma. My best friend could only get tickets to Game 5 of the playoffs, so I'm selling her my Thursday night tickets. Now I'm wondering if I trigger Wednesday night, retrieval will be on Friday morning. That's not too bad because I can take the day off and then go to the game (oy!). Maybe trigger will be Friday night (could I do it at the game?! HA!!HA!!), retrieval Sunday. Best case may be trigger Thursday, retrieval Saturday. Is it bad to be hungover for retrieval? Either way...we're getting close.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

Erin - I have been thinking about you all weekend. :flower: I hope you're hanging in there and have been able enjoy some of your weekend even though I know it's probably been hard to relax. :hugs:

Terri - Your follies came back again! They must just get a little shy in the middle of all this..... I'm glad to hear that your are progressing nicely. I love your little dilemma. What to do, what to do? I guess you don't have a lot of choice since they'll tell you when to trigger. Triggering in the bathroom of a stadium would certainly be interesting! I wouldn't worry about the hangover so much as them having a hard time getting your IV in again if you're a little dehydrated. :haha: I'm guessing based on your follie size that your trigger will be either Wednesday or Thursday - here's hoping it's Thursday :beer:! 

Jen - That's an awesome second beta number.:happydance: 

Brighteyez - Sorry for the temp drop but I know you are ready to get this IVF train moving so I guess it's a good thing. :thumbup:

Moni - Hope you had fun in Boston and found your looser pants! :winkwink:

Beagle - I'm glad you were able to share your story with your friend. It must have been a relief to finally get some of that off your shoulders, even if you didn't even know you were carrying it around. I can completely relate to your sentiment about being private. I've been thinking lately that I need someone to talk about this with in person. The only person who knows we have been doing this is my sister and she lives 2000 miles away. It's great to have her to talk to about it with but it's not the same as being able to chit chat with someone about it on a daily, face to face level. That's why I'm so glad I have my little online outlet here on BnB!

How is everyone else doing?? 

I have not been able to sleep very well the last couple of nights! Anxious, much? I keep having crazy dreams about embryos and blastocysts and other crazy IVF stuff. I'm thinking I might need to go for a run! :haha: Seriously though, it has been hard for me to focus on anything else other than IVF for the last few weeks. I'm hoping that once I get the call this afternoon with the results about how our Day 5 embryos are doing, I might be able to breathe a sigh of relief and focus on "life outside of IVF" again. It's amazing how all-consuming it became for me. That's another downside to living in a small town, not much going on to distract yourself. I'm very glad DH have our vacation coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## ERosePW

Beta dropping. Just thought I'd update. They said i could stop my meds today, but they do need me in for another beta on Tues to make sure number keeps dropping.

I'm terribly upset, but again, at least I got prepared earlier rather than later. I'll be ok. I've had a CP before, so i know the drill. It still sucks, especially with everything that goes into IVF/FET. But at least it worked. If we can just grab the ones with the right number of chromosomes next time, I should be able to make this happen. Totally wishing I had done PGS on the embies from the very beginning. Those of you who are doing it, are making the right decision. I'll probably do it on these last four frozen ones that I have.

I need a day or so to get past these initial emotions, and then I will get my hope and joy back, and will come back and read everyone's updates and jump back on this crazy horse.


----------



## booger76

Oh, Erin. My heart is just hurting for you and your DH. Take all the time you need - we're here whenever you're ready to come back. &#55357;&#56874;


----------



## sarahok

So sorry, sweet girl. I was so hoping for good news today. ((((hugs))))


----------



## jsquared

Thread stalker here. Erin, so sorry. There are no words but you are not alone. I can't get mine to stick at all and just found out today that my FET cycle has been cancelled for the second time, to be followed by a third hysteroscopy. (I had a septum. We thought two surgeries got it all. Now we're not so sure so going back in. Fun.)

I'm chiming in because you mentioned PGS, which I did have done with my embryos. I had 12 fertilize, and 5 came back normal. The first FET was a BFN, so no guarantees, BUT if I hadn't had the PGS I'd have assumed it was the embryo. Pretty sure now it was the lining, which was allegedly at 9mm but I had a bleed before transfer and then a whole lotta doubt... 

PGS narrows down what went wrong when there's a BFN or a chemical, and it also means you can consider putting back one instead of two at a time. That's the main reason we did it, to avoid multiples and do a SET. Had I not had PGS, I'd have put back two into a substandard uterus and now I'd have fewer healthy ones left in the tank. That said, we might have reached for the best one first and gotten lucky. I see that happen to a lot of women. Mid-30s it's hard to believe every embryo will take, and yet plenty of gals are getting pregnant on the first go. So who knows.

Whatever you decide--and I know you know this, but--it's a GREAT sign that you had implantation. Your baby (or babies!) is there in the bunch you have left. And your uterus will be all set when the right one(s) goes in. :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I am sorry. I just knew this was it for you...I was not concerned about your beta number at all. But you still have 4 left. I am still confident we will all be pregnant before the end of 2014.


----------



## terripeachy

I guess I'm going crazy and I did not hit enter after posting. ERose-we'll be here when you need us. Much love to you and your DH. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Amy1976

I am SOOO sorry. My heart is breaking for you. Take your time to heal. Like everyone else has already said, we'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## JCM

Erin, my heart is so sad for you. I will keep you in my prayers. Love you girl!


----------



## moni77

Oh Erin....so so sorry. Take the time...


----------



## kfs1

Oh Erin. :( So completely unfair. I'm totally shocked. Take the time to heal and let your anger/frustration/sadness out. You're in my thoughts. Huge hugs coming from over here.


----------



## brighteyez73

I am so sorry Erin!!! We are here when you need us. take all the time you need. :cry:


----------



## floridasian

:hugs: I'm soooooo sorry, Erin! I was hoping to see good news here. I'm completely heart broken for you.

Don't give up! It WILL happen!!

:hugs:


----------



## Suzy18

I checked in to see how you were and I'm so sorry Erin! HUGS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

brighteyez- Time to start BCP!! Woop woop! Did you get your schedule? So exciting...

booger-Well, did the nurse call you back yesterday? What's the word, babe? This does get all consuming. You wait for the first thing. That happens then you wait for the next thing. Lather, rinse, repeat. Hopefully you can do some fun stuff and not think about embies and such.

Amy-Your chart is looking spectacular! How are you doing?

Hi Jen/moni/beagle.

AFM-I'm still a little depressed about ERose. It's like a depression in the back of my mind and I want to know what happened, but that's something I'll never know. I'm really sad too. I was thinking that she will have her BFP and then I will be right behind her. Crazy how internet friends become real friends and you have real feelings for them. :cry:

The clinic called yesterday afternoon and said to go in today for b/w and u/s. My follies are still growing, with the largest one at 19mm, and the smallest worth measuring was 14mm (she said there were 4 greater than, but greater than what, I do not know). There were a lot, so I couldn't actually count them. Yesterday my estrogen was 2352, so it's getting up there. That's probably why they had me go in today. I'm to return tomorrow. 

And finally, my bestie was able to get 4 tickets to Game 5 for the playoffs (2 seats in adjacent rows). I don't really want to have to go to Game 5, but if they do, she and I will be going. It's so great having good friends who like to do the same stuff you do.


----------



## beaglemom

Morning Terri!

Quick update for me...I had one dominant follicle on Saturday & a few smaller. They said I could trigger that same morning or that night depending on when I wanted to BD. But I decided I would give them a little time to grow some more just in case. So I triggered Sun morning. That puts O this evening. We bd Sat night & will again tonight. You all know I am not putting a lot of faith in this cycle. I have decided I am not even going to take the Progesterone. Nothing has indicated mine is low, so I figured I would just save what I have for IVF.

I am more anxious to hear back on my grant...hopefully on Wed...and get on track for IVF. I am hoping my cycle cooperates & is not any longer than it needs to be. I think it will be fine since I can pin point O exactly. My cycle was never long during IUI...only delayed from the P. It looks like AF should come around Oct 14...that gives me almost 6 weeks for IVF. But after talking with my husband, I think we will delay that by a week putting retrieval & transfer the first part of December. I cannot take time off during Thanksgiving & I hate to be rushed & worried about timing when it is so close. So if I push it back to December, I have plenty of time. Plus since my husband is in retail, it will be much easier for him to get days off in December after the Black Friday nonsense.

I am also very upset about Erin. I told my husband about it. Some of you may know, but I met Erin a few months back. She is in FL & we met up in Orlando to rub the fertility statue at Ripley's believe it or not. I am in NC, so I looked pretty much like a crazy person driving that like. But we had fun, even though it hasn't kicked in yet (the fertility mojo).

So Erin, I know you are taking a break for a few days, but know I am thinking about you. We all are.

This is such a desperate journey we are on. I am grateful to have everyone here to listen to me. Sometimes I feel out of place in this thread because you guys are going through so much more than me at the moment. But I know you guys don't think that...you never treat me like I don't belong. You all have educated me so much over the last couple of months. And in a few weeks, I will be right there with you. I feel like the baby of the group & with that really expected & hoped to be the last one pregnant.

Anyways...enough of all that! Back to work again today...I hope this will be a short week. I am also happy because my husband is FINALLY on a new schedule. He was 3 on 3 off working 7 am - 8 pm. Now he works 2 days 7-5, 2 says 12-10, then 2 days off. This is great because it means there are only 2 days during the rotation when he is not home in the evenings with me. Also he likes the idea of being able to sleep in 4 of the days.

I hope everyone is having a great Monday. Booger, I hope you receive some great news soon about the little ones! I am already starting to feel the O pains...I hope I make it through the day. It can get pretty intense.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

Terri and Beagle - I'm also super bummed for Erin. It just isn't fair. That is one of the things that sucks the most about TTC - you can try and try and try and do everything right and still get skunked. :cry: It's infuriating! :grr: I feel like a fake sometimes because DH and I have only been at this a year - I don't know how women try for years and years on end. Much stronger than me, I can safely say that. I know it's not any comfort but hopefully those 4 that are still frozen are her ticket to motherhood. 

Terri - I know you'd like a sweep and short playoff but I love it when they have to play all the games - makes it so much more exciting! :yipee: But that is easy to say when it's not your team. I'm jealous - that games sounds like so much fun! Yes, your estrogen is getting up there, I'm sure that's why they are doing the extra monitoring. Hopefully, it doesn't get too high! 

Beagle - Ouch on the O pain. I had never felt anything before stimulation for IVF so that was all new to me. Hopefully, it doesn't bother you too much today at work. :thumbup: I really hope you hear about your grant this week. I know how ready you guys are to get this thing moving. Glad DH has a better schedule now. Fire season is finally (mostly) over here so my DH should be around more as well. You mentioned this before but it looks like we could be in the TWW around the same time. Even though I hope everyone else is already pregnant by then, I was a little sad about being by myself there at the end. I figured everyone else would have abandoned this thread for the pregnancy forums (well, I kind of hope so, anyway). We'll still be here for you though as you go through IVF - and I wouldn't feel out of place - I'm glad you're here as you have offered me lots of great advice and support! :hugs:

Amy - I agree with Terri - your chart is looking mighty fine! :thumbup:

How is everyone else??

Today is the moment of truth, my friends! The weekend nurse (who I am not too keen on) called yesterday to let us know that we still had 9 embryos. She didn't offer any other information though which is almost worse than no information at all. She said was that we still had 9 and that they need them to be at the expanded blastocyst stage in order to do the biopsy. No info as to how many I had a that stage or anything. I was at the grocery at the time she called so I couldn't really press her for too much information. Ugh!!!! She said my regular nurse would call me today to let me know how many were biopsied. I am so nervous! As DH and I were laying in bed last night, he started asking me a bunch of questions about the different stages and what was going on - this was the first time he's really shown any emotion in all of this; he's usually very stoic and level-headed - it was very cute. I think he is finally getting excited. :happydance:

I'll let you guys know something as soon as I do! I'm going to throw some babydust around now (mainly because that term cracks me up).........
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## savvysaver

Erin, I am completely heartbroken for you. Take all the time you need and know that we are all here for you. I am definitely thinking about you and praying for you and your husband.


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Monday :)

I hope everyone is doing well. Erin's news is still weighing heavy on my heart.

Terri & Booger - my chart always looks really good right before it plummets to the ground lol. So annoying. :dohh: On a good note though, AF should hopefully start this week and we can get this show on the road!!


----------



## kfs1

Hi everyone!

I feel the same way about Erin. It's just so unfair!!! :( Erin - know that we're all so sad for you and you're in our thoughts and prayers. Your time WILL come. I know that's probably annoying to hear over and over but it WILL!!! :hugs:

Beagle/Booger/Terri - sounds like things are progressing nicely for you! Love that so many things are happening on this thread.

Amy - sounds like we might be IVF buddies then. I'm hoping to get things moving when AF shows this week, too!


----------



## beaglemom

I have a feeling ALL of us will be bump buddies. I told my husband we may end up with an August baby. His bday is the 14th. I said you will have to share your birthday with the baby! And he said no it is MY birthday!

As another small note...we both want a girl...which means it will probably be a boy which is def okay by us...but anyways, we have now gotten in the habit when referring to our future baby, we say "her" & "she". It just sort of happened & I really like it.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I am so excited :happydance: :yipee: I started my BCP yesterday just waiting for her to send me the schedule. :coffee: [-o&lt;


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I forgot that you have to wait a day after 5 days for freezing. Let's hope the nurse calls with great news. 9 remaining is still really, really good. Be happy for that.

beagle-You and your DH are too cute about talking about your future baby. It probably will be a boy, and you guys will be obsessed with him playing baseball. How fun! I hope your O pains don't get to be too bad tonight. I think this cycle will really work for you, and all your grant stuff won't matter one bit. I'm still eager to hear what they tell you on Wednesday.

Amy/kfs1-Who is going to be the first to get AF? Stay tuned...hee hee.

brighteyez-I'm glad you're moving forward. Now the question is how long do you have to take them. Your nurse will send you the schedule and you'll know when to do everything from here on out. Are you paying for IVF out of pocket, or is your insurance paying? Either way, let's hope you only have to go through this once. Oh, and I guess you have to schedule your injections class, practice transfer and meeting with the counselor lady. Get to it, hot stuff.

My coworker told me that she thinks the games will be in the daytime. She's ruining my mood because it's the freaking playoffs. Who wants to watch that in the daytime? Nobody. People at home watch playoffs and that's why they are at night. And...I will definitely have egg retrieval in the mornings, so I'm really not trying to leave retrieval and go straight to the ballpark. Seriously? I'll do some crazy things, but that is one I really don't want to have to do (but I will). HA!!HA!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Girls what's good beta for 9dp 5dt ? I'm asking because my beta was today and came bck at 44 x


----------



## Wish4another1

19yrold - https://www.betabase.info/


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Terri - I, too, think they'll have night games. I imagine a good portion of any money made on these games comes from advertising and they'll want those games on during primetime. :shrug: Don't let her get to you! Sitting in one of those stadium seats right after retrieval might be a little uncomfortable but I'm glad to see you're willing to take one for the team in the name of sport!

Brighteyez - Hooray for the BCP! :haha: You're on your way! 

kfs/Amy - Maybe we should start a bet to see who starts first? :haha: It will be nice for you guys to have both going through it at the same time. And of course, we'll be here too!

Beagle - If you are doing PGS, you can find out the sex of the embryo before you transfer. Some clinics won't let you pick unless you're trying to "balance your family". Our clinic doesn't care if you pick but I don't think we will. Since we are already having so much intervention to begin with, I'd at least like one part of this to remain a mystery. I don't think I would have found out the sex even if we had gotten pregnant, naturally. It does make me wonder though - if a couple does end of having several normal embryos, how does the clinic choose? Do they just pick the highest graded normal one? Or do they toss a coin: heads=girl and tails = boy?

Drumroll, please..........we have 6 embryos on ice! :cold: I am ecstatic! I know that not all of them are likely to be chromosomally normal, but I'm really hopeful that at least 2 of them will be. Our results should come back in 2-3 weeks. So, I'm kind of in a TWW. I am super happy with our results thus far.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri/Booger - Oh no my body never does what it's supposed to, so if you bet my body will for sure rebel and AF will probably show up two weeks late lol. Actually there you go, I'd put my money on kfs1 :haha:

Booger - WHOO HOO for 6 eggs!!! :yipee:

Terri - You're such a crack up. I love it!!

Brighteyez73 - YAY for BCP!!! :happydance:

kfs1/beaglemom - YAY!! It does seem a few of us will be starting around the same time. We have little waves going on in here.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - awesome news on the embies! I don't think I would ever ask what the egg is beforehand...that is so strange. And like you said, this is all so scientific...I want some of the real stuff. My baby won't be made in the bedroom, so I need as much "normal" as possible.

Terri - the games are def at NIGHT! Besides the ads & all that, people have J - O - B - S! Plus I would hate for the heat to come back (it is cooler here these days) & you be at that stadium. I was there for a game (side note, Yankees won ) & I was so hot, I was tempted to take my bra off in the bathroom for the rest of the game I was sweating so bad.

Oh & thanks Terri for the positive vibes. I have imagined how nice it would be to win the grant & be able to say to them I don't need it...give to another couple...sort of like Paying it Forward or good karma.

Oh & my kid will be a baseball nut either way. I told my husband my girl will play BASEBALL. I will be that parent that calls & says why can't my girl be on the baseball team? She doesn't want to play softball :) But again...my luck...she will be all girl. I am not much of a girly girl. But I told my husband yesterday how awesome to have a little pink frilly girl! Basically boy/girl sports/no sports...I do not see a bad side either way...I just want to go ahead & start growing her (him)!


----------



## terripeachy

> Girls what's good beta for 9dp 5dt ? I'm asking because my beta was today and came bck at 44 x

Excuse me 19 year old, but you said you are a stalker, so you know that we have just received bad news. We're not thrilled about it, and having you, a stranger, jump on the thread, announce your BFP and then ask questions about it just plain rude. I have been on BnB for a while and I have a pretty good idea there are other threads where you can ask about your BFP. We're happy you got one, but please, go to an appropriate thread for your questions. We're old, bitter girls on this thread. Thanks and H&H 9 months.


----------



## terripeachy

And now back to our regularly scheduled program....

booger-Woohoo for 6 embies! That's awesome. I am assuming they will test all of them, right? Let's hope for 6 perfects! I agree..I think the games have to be at night. It's been so long since the Os have been in the playoffs, I can't even remember watching them. Usually October means football time for this chick.

beagle-Are you serious? You wouldn't choose a boy or a girl? I find that hard to believe. hee hee. You probably will have a girly girl. She can be a girly girl and still play baseball though. That would be awesome. She wouldn't sweat and her barrettes will always match her uniform. I love the pay it forward with your grant money idea. So cool. Oh, and I'd definitely take boob sweat any day of the week over the cold. HA!!HA!! Gross.

Amy-I'm betting on kfs1 too, even though I hate to do that. I think she's a bit farther along in her cycle than you, but like you said, our bodies are always surprising us.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I am done all of those things ( injectons class, mock transfer and IVF talk). So I am just waiting for the schedule to come to my inbox tomorrow or Wednesday. We did all of those things at the beginning of the month, so happy we all of that done in advance. :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## JCM

Hi girls! 
Terri, you are moving along quickly!! I remember very little after retrieval...lol I really hope you don't have to go straight to the game. Although, you might be way more fun than the really drunk people! So you'll know when to trigger after your check tomorrow? 

Booger, great news!!! So you and beagle will probably be tww buddies right? You're waiting til December for transfer I think right? And beagle you're doing (or shooting for if you even need it) after thanksgiving? 

Brighteyez, hooray for getting this show on the road! Hope your BCPs go quickly! I hated that part the most. 

Ksf and Amy, the race is on! Haha excited for you ladies to start together. 

Hi Moni! Hi thread stalkers! ; ) 

Still praying for you and DH Erin. In church yesterday I was so emotional about all of this. The pastor was talking about how to pray for your friends and family and I just kind of got choked up. I was telling DH about your numbers and he too is so sad for you. Like Terri said, it's so funny how you guys become so close to me through all of this. Especially when I used to joke around saying "my internet friends". Now it's just like I'm talking and my husband will go "so Terri is getting ready to trigger this week and beagle is doing timed intercourse with meds this month right?" He likes to keep up! 

Nothing new here. RE tested me for strep B and I'm negative so no amoxicillin for me! Keep on with my progesterone and estradiol vaginally. Actually, funny story my two meds are yellow/white and blue. So one morning last week I had blue spotting. Yes, blue. I freaked out and thought I know brown spotting can happen but why is it blue!? Then I realized my progesterone melted onto the estradiol. Geez! Oh, and my boobs are bigger and don't fit into any of my sports bras. So, I went to buy some new ones and got stuck in one inside the dressing room. Someone had to help me out of it. Really nice right? I felt so stupid. Other than feeling tired I feel pretty normal. I almost don't even believe I'm pregnant because I feel like I did before starting this whole infertility thing! Like I got myself back. It's a nice feeling. I think ivf took everything I had left and I was afraid I wouldn't get it back. Whew!


----------



## kfs1

Brighteyez - happy that you're on your way! Can't wait to hear more details.

Booger - 6 is great! Woohoo.

Jcm - aww, you poor thing getting stuck in a bra! Did the sales associate have to help you? Oh man, I would have died. :haha:

Beagle - hope you hear back on that grant soon!! :coffee: 

You're all too funny. No placing bets here, Amy. Let's hope we're both ready sooner than later. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - yes I am thinking an early Dec transfer & retrieval. So I want to aim for late Nov for most of my meds. I am glad you are feeling more normal...enjoy it while it lasts! But I know your body was going through so much during all this. Anything I am going through physically is nothing compared to you.

Terri - I just told my husband about the whole gender thing with PGS...he was like no way...we are not doing that. He called it tempting fate. I think he kind of means we tried for so long & lucky enough to be able to do IVF...if we are lucky enough to get pregnant, choosing the gender almost seems selfish & pushing it. But I also think it will just be awesome to be told on a scan what we are having...can't give up that moment.


----------



## beaglemom

also jen a little strange to have a guy i dont know discuss my timed intercourse!...LOL!!! :)


----------



## floridasian

I know I'm just a stalker in this thread but I've known Erin for a while in another thread. 

I told DH about her numbers yesterday and how I was really sad for her that it was not working out.

He asked me why I was telling him this and I said, "well, I talk to these people every day and I consider them my friends!"

And I really do!


----------



## JCM

Yes, kfs! She had to help me out of it!! So embarrassing! 

Haha Beagle! We are all rooting for you over here!


----------



## terripeachy

JCM-Aww...I'm glad your hubs is involved in our lives. I'll take all the prayers and thoughts I can get.

floridasian-I know that you're ERose's friend and some of the others here from the TTC#1 thread. I stalked that thread a while back too. HA!!HA!! It's so nice having someone to talk/write to about all this stuff, because as we all know, it's all consuming and real friends would probably get sick of it. My best friend has two girls 12 and 10, and I just give her the short version, like, 'my follies look good. I hope I can take my trigger shot before I go to the game' That's all she really needs to hear. I was surprised when her husband said 'congrats' to me the night of her bday dinner. I was like 'huh? Oh..well, it's not positive yet, but thank you.' He's a man of few words so I'm glad he talked to me. Usually he and I just joke about football or our other friends. hee hee. 

beagle-I believe you, I was just surprised, that's all. I think it'll be really nice to have a surprise at the scan or when the baby's born. I know my coworkers and friends will be pretty annoying about it, but I think I'm still team yellow. I really don't care what they think. 

Have a great night all. I'm getting my beauty sleep this week because a lot is going on and I want to be fresh for all of it! <3 :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies...feeling pretty gross & exhausted today. The trigger started to hit me last night. I had a horrible headache off & on all day. Then before bed I felt like I was going to throw up. Cramping started & I can tell my ovaries were enlarged. I am still hoping waiting that extra day gave me a couple extra eggs. We were still able to get in a baby making session so the night was a success. But I slept really terribly. Cramping, back hurt, uncomfortable. Then this morning I still feel a little cramping & bloated. I am really going to be glad for the day when my ovaries do not feel like small water balloons from all these meds. But going through this makes me so nervous how my body will respond when I do IVF. I can't imagine getting through the day feeling more intense than I already do.

I asked my husband last night do you think we can really get pregnant this cycle? He said yeh of course (always says that). Then he said your friends online would go NUTS if that happened!

I also told him how crazy Terri is LOL! :wacko: :)


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Hopefully today your ovaries are feeling better. You can power through tired, but ovary pain is not good. What?! Me crazy? HA!!HA!!

Here's my disheartening update for the day. 
The nurse reduced my medicine last night and when I went for a follicle check today, everything looked exactly like it did yesterday. :growlmad: The rude nurse was there, and she said 'You practically live here. We should get you a cot.See you tomorrow. ' She also made me mad because I said 'Do you think I could go to egg retrieval and then go to the game?' She said "no." I just stared at her, and then she said 'Do you want me to lie?' I said 'yes.' Then she said 'No.' Whatever. I can do what I want when my eggs are gone. So, no trigger tonight, which is terrible. I bet you I will trigger tomorrow and that means retrieval Friday. The worst part is that the game on Friday is either going to be at noon or 3pm. At this point, I have to hope for a 3pm game, or for my follicles to not grow overnight, and do a trigger on Thursday. I'm upset. Why can't this work out for me? I think that had my medicine remained the same (225 Gonal F and 187.5 Menopur), my follies would have grown at least 1 mm, and I'd be ready for trigger. I might have to ask my bestie to go to the Friday day game and we go to the Thursday night game. I hate this.


----------



## moni77

I think we are all so close on this thread. Hubby knows all about you all aswell. He was also devastated for Erin. I plan to continue on this thread until everyone has their BFPs! Hope that is ok...it's not like it will be too much longer...

Terri, sorry the timing is getting messed up...just watch it willwork out perfectly. maybe the follieswanted to allow you to go to Fridays game?

Booger yay for 6!!

Everyone getting started..Yay and fxed! 

Beagle, surprisingly I think the ivf retrieval was less crampy then the iuis, probablybecause my ovaries were nt trying to push out ridiculously large eggs. I was moreuncomfortable leading up to the retrieval, but afterwards recovered faster...on that note Terry you can definitely go to the game!

Afm, discharged from the RE today...all looks great!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, lovely ladies!

Terri - Boo, hiss to the evil, hag nurse. :devil: I know that not everyone can sweet and happy all the time, but I'm hoping that she is really good at all the other aspects of her job and that's why your office keeps her around. Barf. Obviously, it's up to you to decide if you want to go to the game or not after retrieval. Honestly, while I didn't feel like running a marathon after mine, I didn't feel nearly as bad as I was expecting and I totally think I could have sat through a game (provided I was able to take a nap beforehand). You'll just have to see how things work out and how you feel. I'm sorry that the timing is working out this way, but as the cliche goes, it will be worth it in the end. 

Beagle - I hope you are feeling a bit better now. I never did IUI so I don't know what that feels like and how it compares to IVF. It sounds like your ovaries respond well to medication though. That's a good thing - even if it makes you feel a little gross. The things we will put our bodies through for a child........

Jen - I'm glad that your testing for Strep came negative. Man, it must feel so nice to be feeling normal again. :happydance: That is good to hear. 

Hello to kfs, brighteyez, and Amy! 

I was just thinking this morning, what am I going to have to talk to the ladies on BnB about now that I'm just waiting for transfer? I'm glad you guys still have a lot going on because I'm feeling pretty boring right now. I'm thinking I might try a run this afternoon - I know it's going to hurt and be super slow but I need some exercise. Starting to go a little crazy here being so sedentary. :fool:


----------



## booger76

Moni - congrats on graduation day!!! That is so exciting! I'm so happy that things are going smoothly for you and little bean. Does this mean you get to stop the PIO shots?? :happydance:


----------



## moni77

I hope so. They'll call me this afternoon to confirm they have to make sure my labs arefinefirst...

,


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Moni! Great news.

Terri - Ugh. So annoying. I only hope that you get can your ER with a lot of strong eggs AND go to the game and still feel OK. Just play it by ear I guess.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Terri - I am sorry the nurse is being difficult. Do we go to the same clinic?


----------



## terripeachy

brighteyez-My clinic is in Towson (closer to work), and I think you go to the one downtown, right? I think the nurses rotate but not sure if they rotate to the city. The rude nurse's name starts with an E (that's all I'll say). I hope you don't have her, and if you do, beware. hee hee.

Moni-I'm so happy you are graduating. Yay!!

booger-Yeah, go for a run. Maybe that's what I should be doing. *sigh* I definitely have calmed down and will now just wait until tomorrow morning to see what happens. I did tell my boss that I'll be sick on Friday and maybe taking a half day Thursday. He doesn't care. hee hee. 

Jen-I forgot to say that I'm glad your strep test came up negative. One more success on your side.

beagle-I agree with booger that you are responding well to the meds. I always felt bloated after IUI for days. With egg retrieval, I felt a little off, but not sore, not groggy. I could feel that something had happened, but I didn't have the bloating and yucky feeling like IUI. I'm not sure why IUI causes bloating?? Your husband is right, though, we would all be so happy if this cycle worked for you. It would be amazing as well.

kfs1/Amy-The great AF race is still on? Booooooooooooo..


----------



## JCM

Oh Terri, I hate that this crap messes with plans. It's like you don't want to be consumed with ivf but the schedule still manages to run your life. I had my retrieval at 10am. I came home and slept from noon til about 3. Hopefully it's a later game. I was pretty alert and ok. Mostly excited it was done. I say, go to the game and have a good time! It's not like you'll be driving or anything. Lol just watch out for foul balls! 

Yay Moni! I hope you get to stop the progesterone! My RE keeps me on mine til 11 weeks. Then he releases me. I really hate these things. So gross. I had a waxing appt today and I was worried it might leak out during. Haha at least I'm still modest in front of someone I guess! 

Beagle, I think you'll be ok for ivf. I remember just feeling really big leading up to retrieval. Then the morning of the retrieval the trigger shot started doing it's job and I was super crampy. As soon as they hooked up my IV, the cramps were gone and I was feeling really good. My iui I was super crampy and had to spread my legs with no twilight drugs. Lol you will be much happier the ivf way. BUUUUUUT, I hope you caught that egg already!!

Hi to everyone else! I plan on sticking around for awhile too. I can't leave!


----------



## moni77

I get to stop the progesterone - all was good!! Jen - I was doing the injections - so no yuckiness just a very sore bum!! Hubby says I am pretty bruised back there - although I have a big butt - there is still only so much room to inject every day for over 6 weeks!!

I posted a pic of the scan in my journal...if anyone is interested.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Booooooo for rude nurses!! Especially when they work in a place where they need to be compassionate. Although it is kind of hard for me to believe that someone could be rude to you and you wouldn't tell them straight where they could go stick their attitude :haha: hee hee!! My IVF nurse also has a very brusque attitude, I was thinking about bribing her with donuts or something lol, happy nurse equals happy patient!! Also, I really hope your game schedule works out for you!!

beaglemom - I really hope you start to feel better soon. My husband is the same as your husband about tempting fate, he didn't want to find out any more information than necessary, so we would know basically the same as if we conceived naturally. There is a part of him that still thinks this whole process is so clinical and weird LOL.

JMC - YAY for negative Strep B. Will you test again for it later on? I was told it can develop at anytime during your pregnancy, that's why they usually test towards the end of your pregnancy, to be sure you're negative before delivery??

Moni - So glad you graduated and things are progressing smoothly. Very excited for you.

Hi booger, kfs1 & brighteyez!!

Well the race is still on LOL!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls. Sorry for my absence, just taking a little break and regrouping. Thanks everyone, for all your sweetness and kindness! You girls sure are amazing! I got teary-eyed at some of your comments, they mean so much! And Terri...OMG... LOL... you know what I'm talking about! Nice to know you have our backs, hahah! That was awesome.

I thought I would've started bleeding by now, but I haven't. I was hoping it would come sooner rather than later, but looks like my body is just gonna do what it needs to do when it's ready. Had my third beta today so they can make sure my level continues down to negative. I have my follow-up with my RE this Friday, to figure out next steps. 

I'm actually doing pretty okay... Oddly, the fact that the FET almost worked, gave me a renewed hope that I haven't felt since right after my last CP. Life tried to hang on in there. Somehow, instead of making me feel defeated, this has made me even more determined than ever. I feel like this just has me one step closer. Everything happens for a reason... Ok, so it was supposed to happen, and it did happen, and now time to move on, period. I will persevere. I have no intention of losing this battle. I will fight and keep going, and I will win. Mark my words, ladies. And I believe every single woman on this thread will win as well. I truly feel that in my heart.

I have LOTS of catching up to do, so will do it in a separate post.


----------



## terripeachy

Of course I have your backs! That goes for all of you. :) We love ya, ERose...No more crying now.

Amy-I was too busy trying to stop from boohooing when the nurse left, and then I ended up doing it in the lobby. Luckily there was only one other woman waiting in the area I was in, and I was just sniffling and trying to suck my snot in. :haha: THEN, I had to get up and get tissues, and THEN when I returned, she starting talking to me about other stuff, so I calmed down and waited for my bloodwork. Thanks, lady.

I'm feeling much better now. The nurse called and said my estrogen is now at 3541, and I will definitely be using the Lupron trigger, and she thinks it'll be tomorrow night. It is what it is. No sense getting this far to be upset. I have to remain positive. My bestie can't go to the game on Friday because it's now in the daytime and she has a huge case to turn in (she's a lawyer), but my neighbor can probably go on Friday if it turns out that the game is at noon. That's cutting it too close for retrieval and the game. The 3 o'clock game might be doable. Now I don't know if I should charge him the face value or make him pay me a little more so I feel better. These are high dollar tix. Stubhub has them for over $150 a piece for our seats.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi friends! (and I do truly feel that way after all your amazing comments and posts!!) :flower: Also, hello to all of our stalkers (who I also consider friends)! :flower: Thank you all for your kind words as well. I feel like i've met some truly awesome girls on these forums. xoxoxo

*Terri*, I giggle EVERY time I think about your post to our... ambusher. The first time I read it, I about cried. I could imagine you standing there with boxing gloves on, protecting your friends. LOL. You rock. Love to love ya'. Ok, so on to the important stuff! You're getting SO close now! I have to say, I've found that this IVF stuff doesn't seem to drag by as badly as regular TTC. Is it my imagination?? Anyway, sorry for no trigger tonight. :( I know that puts a damper on your game plans, so I will keep my FXd that the timing works out as well as possible! 

*Amy*, looks like you will be getting AF soon (although I wish it would stay away and give you a miracle!). Either way, exciting stuff that you're on to IVF soon! I assume you'll start BCP after AF, right?

And *kfs*, same for you!! Are you also starting BCP right after AF?

*Brighteyez*, so you already started your BCP, that's great!! wuhu! I can't believe how close you, Amy, and kfs will be. I have a feeling there is going to be lots of good news to come on this thread all about the same time!:thumbup:

*booger*, 6 frosties, that's great hun!!! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear the results of the screening. I know you'll have at LEAST two in there, maybe even 3! My RE tends to say for women over 35, one out of three. Women under 35, usually about 50%. You and DH might have some super awesome eggs/sperm and end up having ALL normal ones. :winkwink:

*Jen*, I am beyond thrilled for you. So happy things are working out so well! And thanks for your prayers at church. So you were standing naked by your iPad screaming when you saw my BFP, and then praying for me in church after hearing my bad news. Quite a difference, huh? LOL! You are too sweet.:flower: Glad you're feeling good too! 

*Moni*, I'm going to look at your scan for sure and read some of your journal. I'm so thrilled for you too! Just happy for these good vibes and healthy babes.

Well *beagle*, sorry to hear of your discomfort from the trigger. I know that feeling all too well! I recall O being really tough on me during my IUIs. Whew! But at least you know you've got some good plump eggs ready to be fertilized.:thumbup:

*jsquared*.... I wanted to say thanks for chiming in. Not sure if you're still checking this thread... But it was sweet of you to give your story, and I'm so sorry for the troubles you're having. And yes, I agree, even though PGS doesnt guarantee a sticky bean, it at least gives the patient and the RE knowledge that it wasn't chromosomal, and opens the door for figuring out what else might be preventing it. I've said it before... knowledge is power. The more we know, the closer we'll get to our goal. :) GL on your hysteroscopy and FET #2. FXd!!


----------



## beaglemom

I am feeling better now except just got back from the dentist & my mouth is numb...ugh! I may try to BD tonight as well for good measure if my husband is up for it.

Erin - glad to see you are back...I def think we all have good things coming...we will be celebrating the new year pregnant...no doubt :)

So my manager was at my branch today to give us our mid year reviews. Everything went fine. She asked about everything & I went in to the whole IVF spiel. She is very supportive. She said I shouldn't worry about taking time off during Thanksgiving...but I said I would just rather avoid the drama. One more week is no big deal. I was explaining everything & she was amazed at the whole process. She asked how I felt about it all & I said I was very excited. A year ago I never would have considered IVF. Now I am way more educated & can't wait to start. Now I will need to make time to talk to my banker about it. He knows it is possible...I just haven't confirmed it all with him.

I hope time starts to fly by...work gets way busier this time of year for me...so that is a plus.


----------



## ERosePW

terri, glad you are feeling better. But I'm really sorry about the way the timing is working out with the games. I know how much you've been looking forward to that.

beagle, very good that your manager is understanding and supportive. That's SO important. My manager has made this whole process really easy, as far as work goes... I would hate to have to add work conflicts to all this. 

So, update right after my last update... nurse called to let me know my level has dropped again, so at least its happening fast, since it had to happen at all. Anyway, when I was on the phone w/ her, she told me my RE had already started reviewing my file first thing yesterday morning and had taken some notes. She has a couple other tests in mind to run, and is already working on our game plan. Its really nice to know that she's on top of it like that. Curious what the additional tests are... I'm fine with whatever. I honestly thought I'd been tested for just about everything, so we'll see. I'll be asking about PGS for our last four embies as well, and decide whether we want to do that, or just transfer more than two next time...? Not real sure what she has in mind.


----------



## moni77

Erin - glad you are feeling better! I know this will happen for you!! 

Terri - Fxed for a 3pm game!! who would they be playing then - ie who should we be rooting for tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Amy1976

Hi Erin - SO happy to see you back!! You've definitely been in my thoughts. I'm glad you are doing better and are more determined than ever :)

Terri - Oh no! Boohooooing! Snot and all too! I'm so sorry! Oh man she must be a WITCH!! (you know the word I'm really thinking lol)!! I'm pissed for you! We can't let her get away with that!!


----------



## kfs1

Erin - You are seriously so amazing. :hugs: I LOVE your positive attitude and I totally agree. It is going to happen for you! No doubt about it. Can't wait to hear what your RE says for your next steps.

Beagle - I TOTALLY feel the same way as you. A year ago, IVF wasn't even a thought in my head. And now I'm beyond excited! Anyway, glad to hear that your manager is so supportive. The only person who knows at my job is my one friend who's been through all of this herself. I have been debating on telling my immediate team, though, since I'll be in and out a lot with appointments.

Terri - I hate to hear that you were crying and upset. NOOOO. That nurse is going down. :gun: Anyway, happy you're feeling better. What happened at today's appointment?

Hi everyone else!!

AF flew in this morning and I already met with my RE and got my script for BCPs. I am SOOOOOOOOOOO excited. brighteyez - I'm right there behind ya! Amy - get moving! :)

Sonohysterogram on Monday to make sure that my uterus is still lookin' good and brandy new since the polyp removal. And then we'll discuss next steps/risks. I should be on BCPs for around 3 weeks and if all goes well, ER should be the first or second week of November! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Yay for starting kfs!


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - very exciting.

I don't have much today...wan't planning on signing on because I have so much to do at work. But I went to the bathroom...I had the wet feeling & expected cm. Well when I went in there was a glob on my underwear but it was sticky. Very odd...I have not had anything like this for a while now. I don't think it means anything since I am only 2 dpo...just odd.

I am waiting & hoping I hear something today from the grant. Also had a FB pregnancy anouncement. It seems all my high school people are having baby #2. Didn't upset me too much though.


----------



## booger76

Good Morning! :coffee:

Erin - Hooray! I'm so glad to see you're back. :flower: I love your resilience and hopefulness - it's infectious. That's why we're all here! I'm glad to see your doctor is so proactive, too. It shows she cares. I think we all want that when we're going through something as stressful as IVF. 

I am hopeful that we'll get at least a couple of normal embryos - and I'm also aware that just having normal embryos doesn't mean we'll get pregnant but it at least increasing our chances right off the bat. There are are so many other things that factor into IVF being successful or not successful. I've been doing a lot of reading lately about how critical it is for your lining and uterus to be perfectly synced with the embryo that's being transferred. That is why they are seeing better success rates with FETs - it's easier to sync the endometrial lining and uterus. I still have to have a mock embryo transfer at some point and they have recommended I schedule a hysterscope/saline sonogram to make sure I don't have any polyps or fibroids that could interfere with implantation. 

Moni - Wahoo! I'm glad you can stop the shots. I'm sure that's a relief. It's exciting to see how you pregnant ladies here progress. Can't wait to be there someday myself. I tried to go see your scan but I can't get your journal link to work.

Beagle - Your manager sounds awesome. I'm glad she was willing to accommodate your IVF if necessary. Isn't it nice when work makes time fly by - at least when you're waiting on something.....I am busy at work but I'm bored by what I'm working on (if that makes any sense). Some days fly and some days are just torture. I can't wait for our upcoming vacation.

Amy - Still waiting, waiting, waitng, I presume? Tick tock, tick tock......

Terri - The lupron trigger is supposed to prevent or lessen the effects of OHSS. https://www.advancedfertility.com/lupron-trigger-prevent-hyperstimulation.htm Let us know how your monitoring goes today. I'm sorry all this is interfering with the potential games that you were so excited about. If he is willing to pay a little extra for the tickets, why not get a little more and then you can get yourself a little treat to feel better? :haha: Did you see that Royals/A's game last night? Exciting! I'm glad the Royals won. Oh, and thanks for having our backs. You said what I was thinking but couldn't put into words. :winkwink:

Jen - I'm glad you plan on sticking around because your posts always make me laugh!! Plus, we want to see how things go for you and little bean.

Hello to kfs and brighteyez!! Hope you have a wonderful Wednesday!

I finally got to go for a run last night. It felt so nice to be outside and moving. My :dog: was happy too!


----------



## booger76

kfs and beagle - We must have cross posted (since it takes me forever to type these things up!).

kfs - Hooray for CD1! :happydance: How exciting for you get going. I was just like you and beagle. When we started a year ago, we said "if it happens, it happens and if it doesn't, it doesn't." Well, funny how quickly things changed when it didn't happen! 


beagle - Oh yeah! Today is the day - I hope you hear something!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JCM

Great news about starting your cycle kfs! 
Terri, is the entire trigger shot lupron? Mine was half lupron/half HCG. When do you find out about your game time? Baseball is fun to watch when it's an exciting game but I have to admit, I mainly like going for the snacks! I'm on a mission to find the best soft pretzel ever made. I'm obsessed with ballpark food though. 
Hope you get some great news today, Beagle! 
Happy hump day to everyone!


----------



## brighteyez73

KFS1 - Yayy!! I can't wait for the nurse to send me my schedule. Have you gotten your protocol shedule yet? When I started my BCP I was so excited.


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - My day is going pretty good. I really would love a nap.:haha:


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Hump Day!!!

kfs1 - YAY :yipee: for CD 1 and BCP!!!

beaglemom - Can't wait to hear about the grant. FX'd for you.

booger - Yes still waiting, waiting, waiting!! :coffee:

It's so funny that for all these months AF always came even when I prayed for her not to... and on top of that, always worried about my short-ish luteal phase. Now when I want her to arrive, she decides to take her sweet time and will probably give me the perfect 14 day luteal phase I always wanted!! Ugh, I just hate her.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-That rise looks promising. fxfx for whatever you want. hee hee.

kfs1-Yeah for AF and BCP. Two acronyms I never thought I'd type in one sentence.

beaglemom-sticky huh? Interesting. And glad the prego FB announcements didn't get to you this time. You have more important things to worry about than FB announcements. 

I was busy today at work and then the machine broke, so I decided to catch up on stuff so I don't have to do it tomorrow. I'm taking a half day and then we're heading downtown to try and find free parking. 

I have lots of updates to share. I wasn't upset with the nurse, really, because I know she's rude. I guess I was just getting tired of shots, and total consummation of my thoughts with this stupid ball game. Today I was much better. Anyway, my doctor (my actual doctor who is not a morning person, but said I was fun) made a joke today about the baseball games after I told him he ruined my life. He said, while doing my ultrasound, 'well, if you can't make the game on Friday, you can certainly give the tickets to the man you love. The one between your legs right now.' I died laughing. Then he said 'Let's hope Pittsburgh wins so the game will be at 3pm, and then you can go, but take it easy.' I was happy. So...I have 18 freaking follicles! 18!!!! Unbelievable. 9 on each side. Trigger is tonight, so I had to meet with a random nurse. I told her that I'd really like to get the first appointment if possible. She said Lupron helps OHSS (good research, booger), but then I will get hcg the morning of retrieval to help my lining. After work I had a message from my nice nurse (all cylinders were firing properly today with the nice people), and she said that I will do a combo Lupron/hcg and not get one in the morning. So, I have two subQ shots today and no butt shots at 9pm for retrieval at 9a. Boop boop! I have to go back tomorrow morning for bloodwork (which is fine), and then to work, so no biggie. I'm SOOO happy today. I was able to reschedule my dentist's appointment for another day, and because I didn't have to work late, I still made my eyebrow waxing appointment on time. Today is my day! If you ever have to go bald, definitely keep your brows in tip top shape. That's my PSA for the day. :wohoo: :cloud9:


----------



## beaglemom

You are too funny. I am so glad the stars are aligning for you...maybe a good omen for the embryo as well ;)

No news from the grant today. The director is in TX, so I guess it is possible I will hear later with the time difference. So I get to keep waiting. But it is turning in to a busy week at work. We are getting RSVPs for our dumb banquet & other things going on...so I hope the times goes by fast. I am seeing a show with my friend called Spank...it is a spoof on the 50 Shades books. My husband & I also want to go see Spamalot which is playing...so funny...that is a sort of remake for broadway of Monty Python & the Holy Grail. And then our banquet is next Thurs. So before I know it the TWW will be over. I was online today but really should not have been because I was so busy...but I am addicted. I will try to stay off the next couple days during work.

I am just starting to feel like IVF will be here before I know it. :)


----------



## moni77

Yay , glad things are working out. I'll post my scan on here tomorrow. Notsure why thelink didn't work?


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - So glad things are going your way!! And :yipee: for 18 eggs!! That's awesome!!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri...so sorry...I totally forgot to say congrats on the egg count!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies. This is going to be a long post. I would appreciate you guys reading it & giving me your honest feedback. Thanks.

I have an update on the grant. I can&#8217;t really say if it is good news or bad news. I am processing it & looking at it at several different angles. So the website stated application deadline was Sept 26 & the decision would be announced on Oct 1. I was a little skeptical at this timeline, but figured whatever. So yesterday I look on the website not sure how we would be notified of a winner. Nothing there&#8230;same Oct 1 announcement date. I forgot all about it then remembered before bed. Checked the website again&#8230;the announcement date now says Nov 15. I think somewhere in the back of my mind I always feared this would happen. Everything in our paperwork says 6-8 weeks for processing&#8230;so I never knew how they were going to announce 5 days after the application deadline. Plus that was a postmarked date&#8230;so applications are still accepted if postmarked by Sept 26. So of course calendars are running through my head, can I still make this happen&#8230;all kinds of questions. Just FYI, funds cannot be used on services already paid for. So I can&#8217;t do IVF, then win the grant, then give them a bill I already paid. Also, my IVF paperwork says my total is due when I go to my education class. Can you guys let me know how funding happened at your offices? So anyways&#8230;I feel like even though the timeline would work for me to just be on BCP until Nov 15 then start everything, my education class & all the other preparation would be happening way before so nothing is rushed. I really do not want to wait&#8230;and I can&#8217;t push it back any further because that would put me into the holidays and the issue again at work with time off. Also with all the money spent so far, I want any other major medical expenses to happen in 2014 for tax reasons. So I have a dilemma.

I am not upset right now&#8230;just torn&#8230;I feel like I know what I want to do, but would love some feedback. Here are some of the ways I am looking at this. I really want to move forward. I know it is possibly stupid to just ignore the grant, but I just am so tired of waiting. Believe me, I do not see the money about to be spent as small change. We would need a loan to pay it. We have all the loan details figured out&#8230;basically a backup if the grant does not succeed. We are not poor or living pay check to pay check. We could def cut back a lot in order to get the loan paid down quickly. Plus we need to do that anyways to prepare for the expenses of a baby. I have sort of thought this whole time we are not high on the list of people to receive the grant. We have decent jobs, 401K, small savings, little debt (not counting the house), and my husband has stock options at work. We are way luckier than a lot of people. So part of me is thinking just move forward. If I win the grant, maybe it is just good karma to say someone else out there needs it more. Please guys, give me some feedback.

Of course, I plan to double check the payment process with my clinic. If I have to pay on the education class day, I guess it depends on when the classes are. I wanted to start my IVF meds the last week or 2 of Nov to allow for an early Dec retrieval & transfer. So with an announcement on Nov 15, maybe I can get in to a class right after&#8230;might put my schedule back a week which would be fine&#8230;but still cutting it close. Plus we are in the holidays, so I do not know if that would make the schedules any different.

Anyways&#8230;that is my short & not very important or stressful update&#8230;LOL! To close this whole thing out&#8230;if I am being completely honest with myself&#8230;this is how I am feeling: I don&#8217;t want to wait, we can make the financing work, I never really expected to win the grant.

Thanks guys.


----------



## terripeachy

I am about to leave work and was just popping in, but I had to pay on the day of my first bloodwork after AF caused by stopping BCP. I had the class and other testing done while i was on BCP, but didn't have to pay for that until later.

I think you should wait patiently for the grant money, and just try naturally for a month or two (plus, if you do win, you'll make it work during the busy time of your work, especially since everyone knows what's going on), or just bite the bullet and pay now and pay the grant forward. If you're tired of waiting, just pay out of pocket and call it a day. Then it doesn't matter what they decide to do with the grant. What does hubs say? How old are you again? I couldn't afford to wait, but maybe you can. You'll make the right decision either way.


----------



## Amy1976

Wow beaglemom that's a big decision. I think you already know what you want to do. I would probably do the same. I know how I am feeling right now and know I wouldn't want to wait any longer either. Especially if I felt I didn't have a great chance at receiving the grant to begin with. I would also be upset if I was waiting and waiting for this announcement and then it got pushed back 6 weeks. Now it gives you the feeling of not being a reliable source in a sense. But this is a decision only you can make. Do you know how and when the grant is given? What if on Nov. 15th they announce the winner and then say the grant funds will be available in 30 days?


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I am about to leave work and was just popping in, but I had to pay on the day of my first bloodwork after AF caused by stopping BCP. I had the class and other testing done while i was on BCP, but didn't have to pay for that until later.
> 
> I think you should wait patiently for the grant money, and just try naturally for a month or two (plus, if you do win, you'll make it work during the busy time of your work, especially since everyone knows what's going on), or just bite the bullet and pay now and pay the grant forward. If you're tired of waiting, just pay out of pocket and call it a day. Then it doesn't matter what they decide to do with the grant. What does hubs say? How old are you again? I couldn't afford to wait, but maybe you can. You'll make the right decision either way.

I am 32...so still young. I could def wait it out. It annoys me that if I wait & it goes past Dec 31, I can't deduct it. I was really hoping to be done spending money on all this after this year. But I guess if I have to pay that early, I could pay in December but not have IVF until January. January is actually a better month because things will sort of slow down all around for both our jobs. I am just so anxious. Waiting it out is probably smart. Just not something I really want to do.

Side note...no emails or anything letting us know about the delay. That really pissed off my husband. He said it is pretty shitty to delay it even though the date has been posted for months. But it is even worse they didn't let anyone know.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> Wow beaglemom that's a big decision. I think you already know what you want to do. I would probably do the same. I know how I am feeling right now and know I wouldn't want to wait any longer either. Especially if I felt I didn't have a great chance at receiving the grant to begin with. I would also be upset if I was waiting and waiting for this announcement and then it got pushed back 6 weeks. Now it gives you the feeling of not being a reliable source in a sense. But this is a decision only you can make. Do you know how and when the grant is given? What if on Nov. 15th they announce the winner and then say the grant funds will be available in 30 days?

That is something else I am unsure of. I know Ihave 12 months to use it & the funds are paid directly to the dr office. But the timeline from when they announce & when funding is actually available, I am not sure of.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

Beagle - You know what you want to do but since you asked..........My clinic batches its patients into series and they only allow so many women per series. You have to pay for everything up front to secure your spot in a series and it is done on a first come, first serve basis. When we went for our initial consult in August and decided we wanted to move forward with IVF, we paid that day to ensure our spot in the September series. My clinic only has one doctor so I'm sure his office has to do it this way to make his schedule work. When I was stimming and having monitoring done in his office, he was the one doing all the ultrasounds, not a nurse or technician. Then he looked at the blood results, made any adjustments etc. Everyone had to be there at 7 am in the morning for monitoring. He does the FETs in the afternoons of the first few day of the series, then moves on to the retrievals and fresh transfers toward the end. This is the only way I imagine it can work with only one doctor. (Not sure why I went off on that long tangent there - I think to explain why and how the series thing works).

In any case, if you are really ready to move forward and don't think you can't wait any longer, then I would move ahead without the grant. It sounds like you guys have already figured out the financial piece anyway. I do think it's critical to find out exactly when you have to pay, as you could figure out your schedule and still have time to find out if you get the grant money. I would also find out about their cancellation policy - if we had cancelled after we paid, but before the start of the series, we would get almost all of our money back minus $500. If your clinic has something like that, you could always pay of up front, then cancel if you get the grant and repay later - you'd be out whatever their cancellation fee is but it might be worth it in the end if the grant pays for most of your IVF.

Terri - I was so glad to see you were in a better mood yesterday afternoon. How did the trigger shot go? Hooray for all those follies - I hope they all show up tomorrow! :happydance: 

Amy - I see that temp drop this morning - looks like AF is on her way! :thumbup:

Jen - I love ballpark food, too. The Albuquerque Isotopes have the best ballpark food ever. Seems kind of strange, but I always loved it.

Hello to Erin, kfs, and brighteyez!

Not a lot going on here. Ready for the weekend. I think we might go camping.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> Beagle - You know what you want to do but since you asked..........My clinic batches its patients into series and they only allow so many women per series. You have to pay for everything up front to secure your spot in a series and it is done on a first come, first serve basis. When we went for our initial consult in August and decided we wanted to move forward with IVF, we paid that day to ensure our spot in the September series. My clinic only has one doctor so I'm sure his office has to do it this way to make his schedule work. When I was stimming and having monitoring done in his office, he was the one doing all the ultrasounds, not a nurse or technician. Then he looked at the blood results, made any adjustments etc. Everyone had to be there at 7 am in the morning for monitoring. He does the FETs in the afternoons of the first few day of the series, then moves on to the retrievals and fresh transfers toward the end. This is the only way I imagine it can work with only one doctor. (Not sure why I went off on that long tangent there - I think to explain why and how the series thing works).
> 
> In any case, if you are really ready to move forward and don't think you can't wait any longer, then I would move ahead without the grant. It sounds like you guys have already figured out the financial piece anyway. I do think it's critical to find out exactly when you have to pay, as you could figure out your schedule and still have time to find out if you get the grant money. I would also find out about their cancellation policy - if we had cancelled after we paid, but before the start of the series, we would get almost all of our money back minus $500. If your clinic has something like that, you could always pay of up front, then cancel if you get the grant and repay later - you'd be out whatever their cancellation fee is but it might be worth it in the end if the grant pays for most of your IVF.
> 
> Terri - I was so glad to see you were in a better mood yesterday afternoon. How did the trigger shot go? Hooray for all those follies - I hope they all show up tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Amy - I see that temp drop this morning - looks like AF is on her way! :thumbup:
> 
> Jen - I love ballpark food, too. The Albuquerque Isotopes have the best ballpark food ever. Seems kind of strange, but I always loved it.
> 
> Hello to Erin, kfs, and brighteyez!
> 
> Not a lot going on here. Ready for the weekend. I think we might go camping.

Thanks for the tip on cacellation...I don't think that was explained to me & a good point.

I have never gotten any indication there is any kind of wait process at my clinic. She just told me to call to get the bcp & we go on from there. My office has 3 doctors. They always seems fairly efficient & they do have u/s techs & nurses helping out with the smaller things. I have only seen my dr twice...initial consultation & then when I asked for an IVF consultation. I did see the other 2 dr...once because he went in to the wrong room, so he did my u/s anyways...then once when the wash came back really low, they had the other dr come in to talk to me about it. Basically from what I understand, the 3 of them work together & rotate everything. So even though I have a dr assigned, I may not see that dr. I am fine with that.

Your office sounds like an assembly line! Not in a bad way, I know he is much more personable/availble than my dr which is great. But when you were telling me that, all that popped in my head was a line of women in stirrups in a big room & he just goes from one to the next!


----------



## booger76

> Your office sounds like an assembly line! Not in a bad way, I know he is much more personable/availble than my dr which is great. But when you were telling me that, all that popped in my head was a line of women in stirrups in a big room & he just goes from one to the next!

Haha - it pretty much is an assembly line. At one point, one of the nurses even joked about us being like cattle. Even though my Dr. does the ultrasounds, they are super quick and there is no talking for the most part. I bet if he saw me on the street, he wouldn't know me. The only time I have actually spoken to him was at our initial consult - didn't even see him on the day of retrieval. I'm totally okay with that. I know a lot of people wouldn't be comfortable with that situation. He explained everything so beautifully and eloquently at our consult that I fully trusted he knew what he was doing and so far, he has maintained that trust based on the results we have had. His clinic's success rates are really good (and I don't think he screens out difficult patients) so whatever system he has set up, seems to work. I guess we'll see what happens in December!


----------



## kfs1

Beagle - That's a tough one. I would say hold off if you think there's a chance you could keep your original timeline anyway. You were already planning on waiting for a December retrieval, right? Like you said, you can get everything else in place and make sure that no matter what happens (grant or no grant), that you can just start immediately. On the flip side, totally understand not wanting to wait. This process is SOOO annoying sometimes. :)

Terri - Thinking of you lady! Can't wait to hear how ER goes.

eRose - Hope your appointment goes well today. I'm sure your RE has some good ideas on how to proceed. 

Amy - YES for a temp drop. You're almost there!

Hey everyone else! How's it going today?


----------



## ERosePW

Just wanted to jump on to say GL to Terri!! Lady, I'm so excited about all those follies! I'm certain you're gonna have some frosties so you can have baby #2 right after you have baby #1. :) :) :)

Oh and just real quick... Beagle, that's a tough spot to be in. I know when I was close to starting IVF, I was so ready that it would've been hard for anyone to convince me to hold back. On one hand, you're young enough that another couple months isn't a big deal at all, but on the other hand, you may end up waiting for no reason if someone else gets that grant. I think that's where I'd be tempted to move forward, if I didn't feel I had that much of a shot at getting it. I like the suggestion to ask your clinic about cancellation fee if you did end up winning. In fact, your RE was awesome about getting you the reference letter, so I'd bet if you tell her the situation, she'd likely just tell you that if you do win the grant then she'll refund all your money. I doubt they care HOW they get paid, as long as they get paid.

Gotta get ready for work... Running late, and I have my RE appt at 10:30, so I'm hoping to get some work done prior to the appt! I'll respond properly to everyone when I get more time later! Happy Friday!


----------



## brighteyez73

Just wanted to Good Luck Terri! Praying for you lady.


----------



## booger76

Good luck, Terri!! Let us know how it went when you're up to it!


----------



## booger76

Erin - I hope your appointment goes well this morning and you get a great plan for moving forward!


----------



## terripeachy

I got 17 eggs!! I'm really pleased with that number. Let's hope 12 are mature and 10-11 fertilize. And I'll be sitting in front of my tv by game time. Woop woop!!

ERose-hopefully your appointment gives you some answers today.


----------



## beaglemom

Great news, Terri!

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I have talked to my husband & I really think we are just going to move forward. Another thing to add on is my special promo with my credit card expires on 10/31...no guarantee they will offer it again.


----------



## booger76

Wahoo, Terri! :happydance:

Beagle - glad you guys decided what to do. I think once you want things to move forward, it is so hard to wait. Excited for you guys to get moving along!

Happy Friday everyone! My office's head boss always says this and drives me batty. Hehe. Heading out to help set up a retirement party for a coworker and running buddy. Wish it was my retirement party!


----------



## brighteyez73

That is totally AWESOME Terri!!!! So excited and happy for you. :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger...you know the movie Office Space? Everytime I hear things like Happy Friday I think about "Somebody has a case of the Mondays." I have heard several times today something on the lines of TGIF. I have gotten so used to living in an Office Space world.

I just had lunch with my husband & we talked about everything again. We are pretty comfortable moving forward without the grant. We also talked a lot about plans after baby. I have been thinking a lot about going back to work vs staying at home. Such a big decision. I never thought I would be a stay at home mom, but I am really starting to see the benefits. But I would have to find some way to bring in a little income. Still very undecided on this...lots of research & soul searching to do...but I need to get pregnant first!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - GREAT news! :happydance: I was looking for you when we had the O's game on last night. :)

Beagle - I would totally love to WFH & freelance if we're lucky enough to have a baby. BUT it's so scary giving up a stable paycheck every week. Then again, daycare prices are INSANE. Something to think about for sure...


----------



## moni77

Yay terri!! I'll be looking for tomorrow's update as well!

Erin hope the appointment went well...can't wait to hear the new plan!

Beagle, glad you guys decided. I'm sure it will work out either way.

So, hubby framed this week's sono pic and put it on his wall atwork...

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! May I join your group? I'm currently on day 3 of lupron with my 1st ivf cycle. I have been trying to have a second child since 2011 and have had many losses. I'm excited and nervous. Due to the many losses my RE is wanting to do the Pgs my hubby is all on board with it but I'm struggling because I don't think I could just dispose of the lesser quality embies.... But we are taking it a step at a time.

Congrats to the bfp's so far!! I'm sure we will all get there! Erin- I admire you and your positive attitude. Sending hugs and a prayer for you.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Hi girls! May I join your group? I'm currently on day 3 of lupron with my 1st ivf cycle. I have been trying to have a second child since 2011 and have had many losses. I'm excited and nervous. Due to the many losses my RE is wanting to do the Pgs my hubby is all on board with it but I'm struggling because I don't think I could just dispose of the lesser quality embies.... But we are taking it a step at a time.
> 
> Congrats to the bfp's so far!! I'm sure we will all get there! Erin- I admire you and your positive attitude. Sending hugs and a prayer for you.

Welcome to the group. I am sorry about your losses. You are right in line with some of us in your cycle. I have not thought a lot about the PGS process as far as the lesser quality are concerned. I plan to also do PGS. I suppose one way to see it is those embies would probably not survive if implanted. But all this scientific stuff can create a lot of grey areas.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi everyone! It's nice to find a forum like this one; it makes you feel a little less alone with infertility struggles. I hope you all don't mind that I barge in. I'm a total newbie here (both to forums like this and to infertility in general). I haven't started IVF yet, but will be in the next few weeks. It's a little scary but I'm excited too. I'm so ready to be a mom.

After almost 2 years of trying to conceive my husband and I sought out a fertility clinic and began the tests. His sperm count is normal, but it turns out my tubes are wonky. One is hydrosalpinx and the other is stretched out beyond where it should be (I've had several major abdominal surgeries - colon removal - as a teen). I have the laparoscopy removal of one, or maybe both, scheduled for Oct 16. Then it's onto the IVF. My doctor seems optimistic, but reading all kinds of horror stories on the internet sure can shake your confidence!

Couple questions for you ladies, and I apologize if these were asked already in the thread, I didn't read the entire thing:

-Anyone make the decision to go with implanting 2 embryos and not 1? I'm trying to decide which way to go. I wouldn't mind having twins, especially as this could be more cost effective, but I am concerned about potential complications.

-And - goodness! The acronyms! They are so confusing! I can't figure them out...your help is much appreciated:

DH (all I think of is "designated hitter" in baseball... LOL)
RE
BFN
BFP

Thanks everyone, it's nice to have some gals to "talk" to about all this stuff.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi to the new ladies!
Lady Sosa, I implanted 3 last time with poor results and will probably be doing 3 again this time so the decision is up to you, really. I'm 40 so the odds for transferring more are supposed to be in my favor. I think the odds may be better with more, but who knows. There was someone on another thread who implanted three and one split (or something like that). You never know. 

Jkb- sorry for your losses. Let's hope this time you get a sticky bean!


----------



## beaglemom

lady sosa - I am doing PGS. It is where they test the embryo for chromosomal abnormalities. My dr says it takes your odds from 50% to 70%. With this my dr will only transfer 1. We have decided we are completely against twins by meaning of transferring 2. If we transfer 1 & it splits, then so be it.

As far as acronyms, here are the ones you asked & a few more. I personally do not use that many of them.

DH - darling/dear husband
RE - Reproductive Endocrinologist ( I think that is right...basically a fertility dr )
BFP - big fat positive (positive test)
BFN - big fat negative
AF - aunt flow

And PGS stands for some long medical term I can't remember :)


----------



## JCM

Ahhhhh I missed out on a lot and I was only gone two days! 
Great egg count Terri! Hopefully you'll get tons of those fertilized! They will call you tomorrow morning yes? 
Beagle, glad you figured out your dilemma. 
Hi to the new girls and welcome! 

Hi to the usuals! ; ) glad it's the weekend! I am stepkid free this weekend so DH and I are just hanging together. He's on call all weekend so we usually just veg out on the couch, pool and order in a lot. Lazy weekend! Although I'm in the mood for some scary movies....just not that creepy doll movie that just came out. No thank you! 
Kind of had a scary situation last night. My lower back (right side) was bugging me all day yesterday. No sharp pain but like a dull ache and constant. Got more severe last night and moved to my side and front right side of my abdomen. I was in tears! I kept thinking kidney stone and I've passed 10 of those but the pain in my abdomen was higher than I'd usually feel. Anyway, called RE and they said it didn't sound like an ectopic or anything (I was super worried about that). So I toughed it out. It's gone now. Just sore like someone beat me up. I'm pretty sure it was a small stone. Craziest part....I called my dad today to tell him (he has kidney stones too) and before I even said anything he was telling me he felt one coming on last night and it's still bothering him today! What are the odds!? Whew! 

Lasysosa, I'm 30 and we had been trying two years. Failed clomid cycle, failed iui cycle. My hubby had a vasectomy reversal 2 1/2 years ago. Produces sperm, even at a normal level and I wasn't getting pregnant. I had 9 eggs retrieved, 5 mature, 5 fertilized and only 2 left at day 5. The plan was always to transfer 2 and one (or they both) stuck! I'm open to multiples and I really don't want to do this again so 2 worked for me! 

DH Dear Husband
RE Reporductive Endocrinologist 
BFN Big Fat Negative (pregnancy test)
BFP Big Fat Positive (pregnancy test)


----------



## moni77

Welcome. 

I wanted to do 2, but only had one left. Listen to your doctor and see what they recommend.


----------



## brighteyez73

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-Glad your pain went away. That is frightening!

moni-I think I forgot to say that your DH and Chimmi are so cute. They are going to be the best of friends and you will be the bad guy. Just telling you now. hee hee.

I got my report today. The nurse called and said 'They retrieved 17 eggs, and 14 were mature. How are you feeling?' I said 'I feel a little sore, but how many fertilized?' She said '14.' I was like OH!! HA!!HA!! Last time I had three numbers-retrieved, mature, fertilized, so I was confused. Woop woop. I'm happy, but still not pregnant, so remaining calm.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, yay for 14 fertilized!!! GREAT news!!! I was hoping to see your report soon. I have a VERY GOOD feeling about this one for you!

jkb, welcome to our group! We're more than happy to have you join us. :flower: GL in your cycle, and keep us posted! I'll be starting my Lupron for my 2nd FET (3rd try total) in about 2 1/2 weeks.

Welcome to LadySosa also! Yes I implanted 2 during my fresh transfer (nothing came out of that one), then 2 with my first FET (implantation occurred, but turned into a CP), and I'm doing 2 for my next FET, and might even do 3 (more on that below). GL with your laparascopy! I'm sure you're excited to be getting started with IVF soon.:thumbup:

beagle, glad you've decided to move forward... if you end up getting the grant, I just really think your RE will refund your money and allow you to use that money. Or like you said, if you just pay it forward to someone else, then you'll have some good karma vibes coming your way. :)

booger, I guess you're just chilling out at this point huh? Sending good vibes to your frosties, and hoping for good PGS/PGD results! Can't wait to hear.

Jen and Moni, so happy that things are going great with your pregnancies. :) I'm glad you're still checking in and keeping us posted. I'd miss you if you were gone, i've gotten so used to having you two around!:flower:

Hi to Amy and brighteyez!! I'm excited for you girls, since you're getting so close!

AFM, my appt went good. My RE confirmed that a CP is *almost *always chromosomal, so DH and I have been very unlucky twice now. Back in Dec when we got prego on our own (just clomid), and now this FET. I hate the thought that we may have had good embies in there during our fresh transfer, and my hormone levels may have made my lining not receptive to them. But no way to know for sure, and nothing we can do about it now. The plan is to move forward with my next FET the same as before... I'll start Lupron on day21 of this cycle, then call when AF comes. She wants to do a hysteroscopy after AF, so that she can take a look inside my uterus to see if there are any polyps in my lining, or anything else that might be hindering implantation. If that's clear, then its likely that indeed the CPs were chromosomal. If its not clear, she'll go ahead and clear anything out of there, and we'd have to postpone my transfer. So, hoping it's clear. If it is, I'll start my E patches after that.

Now I have to let her know if we want to do PGS on the last 4 embies, OR if we want to just put 3 in there instead of 2. She was not ok doing 3 previously, but now she's more open to it. She still believes that 1 out of 3 embies are good at my age, so she thinks we should do the transfer without putting the strain of PGS on the embies. But she said its totally up to us. To prevent additional strain from more thawing/freezing, she said we could do an overnight stat PGS. They'd basically thaw them the day before my transfer, take the biopsy, and have the results by the next morning, and we'd do a day6 transfer using only the good embryo. If we have 2 good ones, then we'd just decide if we want to put both in. And its unlikely that we'd have 3 good ones, but if we did, they'd just re-freeze it. The other option is to spare the embies the PGS (and the expense, as I'm not sure if my insurance pays for that part or not), and just go ahead and put in 3 (her preference). Odds are we'd grab at least one good one. But there's no guarantee, so I want to think hard about this decision. DH and I will talk more about it tonight. But I'm leaning toward the PGS, so that I'm not in the dark. I'd like to KNOW before they go in this time, because if it were to fail again, I would always wonder.


----------



## Amy1976

terri - I hope you're feeling better today. YAY!! :yipee: for 14 fertilized eggs!! That's even better than you were hoping for!! Whoo Hoo!!!!

Erin - Can't wait to hear what your RE had to say about what's next.

JMC - I'm glad you're feeling better. I hope it wasn't anything too serious.

Welcome jkb11 & LadySosa!

Hi booger, brighteyez73, kfs1, & Moni! I hope everyone is doing well.

AFM - No AF yet but I did have a tiny bit of spotting this morning, so it's got to arrive sometime this weekend. I did take a pregnancy test yesterday because FF said to test hee hee (and in case of a miracle, you never know right) but it was negative. All I can say is I have never, ever, EVER had a cycle go to CD 40. This is some kind of record for me for sure. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaaayyyy Terri!:wohoo: that is awesome! So glad everything is going well and successfully!


----------



## brighteyez73

:hi:Hi Amy!


----------



## beaglemom

Hello ladies...Erin great news on your dr appt. I am sure whatever you decide it will work out.

So we had a crazy moment today...for those of you who may not know, I have periodically bought baby things over the last year...some things small, but a couple of large purchases because they were on sale like a stroller. Anyways, there was a bedding set at babies r us we really liked but it is more boy than girl. So it went on sale & was still sort of pricey. Then everything on the shelf was gone & a few weeks ago they had their display bagged up & marked down. So today we went in & it was still there & cheaper. It was $80 originally $190. So we just bought it. I think we can def make it work for a girl as well. And we have always loved it...so whatever...we are nuts. By the time baby comes, there won't be anything left for people to buy us!

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12365123&cp=&parentPage=search

Another thing going on...my husband is convinced we should do a vlog. I am not so sure. My family doesn't know about TTC & I would hate for them to run across my videos by accident or whatever. But my husband says that is extremely unlikely. So he has a name & ideas for the first few videos. I will let you guys know if we actually start posting.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-What to do, what to do? I was thinking about the PGS/PGD yesterday because the doctor came in before transfer and showed where I had said I didn't want it, but if this transfer is not successful and I have frosties, should I do it? I don't know. For you, I kind of like the idea of the stat PGS right before the transfer because then you know what's getting transferred. Also, your only decision at that point would be to put 1 or 2 back in, and you can save the third one. Let us know what you guys decide.

Amy- HA!!HA!! I'm glad you tested because I was going to ask. There was someone else I saw recently that had a dip and then they got a BFP, so you never really know what kind of fortune you will have. I hope AF comes for you tomorrow. I'm feeling much better today. I ate a good breakfast, and am pretty much just chillin' again today. Did some schoolwork and now have to suffer through 4 hours of Virginia Tech football. I made plans the last two weekend because my husband is always screaming, but today I don't have any plans. Tomorrow I think I'm going to clean up some weeds outside. 

beagle-I'm also happy that you're moving forward. You can swing it, and someone else can probably use the grant money. I would ask your RE about refunds, just in case you do get it. The other thing I was thinking is that maybe that many people aren't going to apply. Does the money only work for fresh cycles, or could you use it for a frozen cycle down the line?

brighteyez-Thanks!


----------



## beaglemom

It doesn't say anything about FET on the website. But it does not cover meds, so I could go ahead with ordering those when the time comes. I just need to ask the office about their cancellation policy. By Nov 15, I assume I would have already ordered my meds...but not sure. I will know more once my cycle starts & I start the process.


----------



## moni77

Terri, yay for14! Your a super goddess! And yes, wealready know I'm the badcop...notfair!

Erin, wow moving quickly, nice! It'sa tough decision, but I'm sureyou'll make the onethat is best for you...


----------



## jkb11

:flower:thanks for the warm welcome ladies!
Terri&#128522; congrats on 14!!! That's awesome
Erin you do have a lot to think about.... With the quick thaw and taking the embie to day 6, is there a big risk of losing it, due to the stress? I kinda thought like the dr and thought put 3in and see what happens! Of course then they would end up splitting and you would have six!! Haha, I know that really unlikely but on of my girlfriends just sent me a story of a girl that had battled infertility for 10 years and only had 2embies that made it. We'll both split and she now is preggo with quads!

Which I think most of us would love at this point!

Beagle mom I tk its sweet your buying ahead! Share a pic of the bedding with us:winkwink:


----------



## jkb11

Wow. So I promise I'm not drunk. I just noticed my posting with several misspellings and mistakes! I recently updated my iPad and the autocorrect sucks. My apologies. I would correct but, I had a long work day today so I will just try again soon &#55357;&#56841;
Goodnight


----------



## nj112233

Hi ladies! I'm new here and I hope it's ok to jump in. I've had 4 miscarriages in the past 1.5 years and now moving into my first ivf that's scheduled to start as soon as I get my AF in 2 weeks. What I'm concerned about is that I just received my TSH results as 3.4. I'm not hypothyroid but I know that they like to see no higher than 2.5. Will my ivf be postponed or will they just put me on synthroid without postponing my ivf. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! !!

FSH 3.5
AMH 6.7
ESTRADIOL 17
TSH 3.4


----------



## moni77

Mine is a little elevated as well but my doctor wouldn't put me onmeds unless it was over5. It is just another thing to watch while pregnant.

Fxed to you!


----------



## JCM

Wow Terri!!! 14!!!! That's great! Are you doing a 3 day transfer again? 

Oh Erin that's a tough decision. I kind of agree with Terri's thinking on it. Hope you're all clear so there's no delay! 

Oh Amy so frustrating. 40 day cycles are just MEAN! 

So funny, about 6 different people sent me that ivf story with the quads. Lol it's a lot like our transfer. 1 perfect embryo and one just normal looking one. If it was 4 I would die and then ask my mom to live with me. I think I'd know by my betas though! I'm surprised they didn't know any sooner that is was multiples at least! 11 more days and I'll know how many! 

We did some shopping today. My mom got me a cute pregnancy/baby book. Plus some little pacifiers. Super sweet. I fell in love with Romina baby furniture today...ugh. Expensive. Then we bought DH a bunch of new clothes for winter. Lol us Arizonans get cold sometimes! Now I'm exhausted and in bed at 9. I can't wait to be done with my heparin injections. They are worse than this progesterone. Makes me so damn itchy!!! Not even the brand new injection sites. It's the old bruises that itch. Have you ever tried to gently itchy a bruise? It's impossible. At least RE is ok with Benadryl. I just feel like I don't want to take anything.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## beaglemom

Here is a link to the bedding. You can't tell but the edge is purple. So I am thinking that plus the teal color could work for a girl. 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12365123&cp=&parentPage=search


----------



## nj112233

Moni: Thanks so much for your reply, I feel so much better now!


----------



## terripeachy

Os Win!!! They swept the Detroit Tigers 3-0. So awesome.

I'm happy, but now I'm definitely going to have to go to the ALCS! I think we'll try to go to one game out of 7 (ok, maybe two). My future baby is going to be wearing clothes that are too small because I'm spending all my money on baseball. HA!!HA!! I guess I better get my sewing machine out and start making some diapers and such. hee hee. 

Fertility report-14/14 still growing strong. Can you believe it? I think that's amaze balls and I don't really believe it. Could my increased meds really mean that much of a difference? I had to tell hubs to lay off his beer on Thursday night after the game. Now he probably thinks that it doesn't matter that he drank several beers after the game. *sigh* Um..newsflash, it's not hard to get 14 sperm. hee hee.


----------



## moni77

Yay terri - when is your transfer? Also congrats to the Os!! That was a great final game for the sweep!


----------



## moni77

I finally fixed the link...(I think)


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies...Small update...since last night I have been feeling this weird thing in my right side. It almost feels like someone is poking my hip bone with a needle. Not really painful so much as a dull ache. Sometimes it will move to my back. I am not really thinking this is a symptom or anything...I have had things like this before that turn in to nothing.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good monring ladies,

Excellent Terri that 14 embies are hanging on strong. :happydance:

Beaglemom - I hope this means good news. FX'd

Erin - Hope are you doing? :hugs:

AFM - I recieved my protocol last week here is the plan:

BCP - 19 days (10/17/14 will be last day)

Pre-IVF Evaluation (Baseline) - 10/20/14

Injections - starting 10/21/14 if everything goes fine at Pre-IVF Evaluation results.

Injections - for 11-12days

Egg Retrieval - 10/31/14 (Halloween)

Transfer - on 11/3,4,5,or 6 depending do how embies are doing.

I am so excited that things are moving along now.:happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Good monring ladies,
> 
> Excellent Terri that 14 embies are hanging on strong. :happydance:
> 
> Beaglemom - I hope this means good news. FX'd
> 
> Erin - Hope are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I recieved my protocol last week here is the plan:
> 
> BCP - 19 days (10/17/14 will be last day)
> 
> Pre-IVF Evaluation (Baseline) - 10/20/14
> 
> Injections - starting 10/21/14 if everything goes fine at Pre-IVF Evaluation results.
> 
> Injections - for 11-12days
> 
> Egg Retrieval - 10/31/14 (Halloween)
> 
> Transfer - on 11/3,4,5,or 6 depending do how embies are doing.
> 
> I am so excited that things are moving along now.:happydance:

Good luck...a Halloween baby! I hope the month goes by fast for you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Beagle - I hope it does too!


----------



## ERosePW

*Terri*, 14 still going strong, that is SO great!!! I'm super happy for you. You'll have frosties for sure now!

*Brighteyez*, so glad things are moving along now, you're so close.:thumbup: All very exciting!

*beagle*, FXd the dull ache is something good! I know it can go either way, but always good to hold out hope when its something you've never had before.:winkwink:

*Jen*, I'm excited to find out if you have twinnies in there. :) Can't wait for these last ten days to go by, hehe!

*nj*, wish i could help on the thyroid levels... I dont know anything about that, but I'm glad Moni's experience helped you.:flower:

*jkb*, there's a small chance of losing them during freezing/thawing. New technology prevents a lot of that now, but it does still happen. So usually they do the PGS right after fertilization, prior to freezing. There's also a very small chance that the biopsy itself can harm the embies. By removing a cell from an already tiny cell itself, it could cause it to weaken and die. But I don't think it happens often. I won't worry about thawing, because we have to thaw them anyway, to do the transfer. The only difference is, instead of just thawing 2, we'd thaw all 4 to test. So we'd just hope they survive the biopsy, and then IF we have, say, 3/4 good ones and transfer 2, then we'd be re-freezing the 3rd one, and just hope it makes it through freezing a 2nd time. But its unlikely that more than 2 are good anyway.

*Amy*, are you still waiting on AF??

Hi to *Moni, booger, and LadySosa*!!

AFM, not much new to report, except that I got my sh!t together and called my insurance co. to see how close I'm getting to my lifetime max for fertility. I still have enough left over for 2 more FETs if we end up needing it. They couldn't tell me if they pay for PGS or not, because I don't have a procedure code to give them. So i'm awaiting a call from the finance girl at my clinic, so she can either tell me whether my insurance will pay it, or she can give me a procedure code so that I can call them back myself. Other than that, just trying to decide between PGS/FET or doing my next FET with 3 embies, without knowing.


----------



## beaglemom

I think I would lean towards the PGS...only because I am so afraid of a large number with mulitples. Chances are slim, but it does happen.

I am glad you have the numbers on your insurance. The good news is, if the PGS damages the leftover embies, it will be like starting at zero if you have to do IVF again. But the only reason you will need IVF again if for baby #2 (or #4...LOL!) because your next FET will work for sure.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Wow - we were busy over the weekend on this thread. 

Welcome to nj112233, jkb11, and LadySosa! Everyone has been so kind and supportive here; I think you have found a great thread on which to post.

*Terri* - :happydance: So happy to hear about your 14 eggs fertilizing :happydance: I hope they just keep on growing strong. And look at your Orioles rolling on into the ALCS. Things are looking up for you, lady! :hugs:

*Brighteyez* - So excited for you to get your schedule - it really won't be long now. Once you get that calendar in hand, it seems like things really move pretty quickly.

*Beagle* - I think the bedding set is cute. I'm sure you can sell it pretty easily if you change your mind. That's the nice thing about getting such a steal on things, they are easier to get your money back if you decide it's not for you. Weird about the pinching thing in your side...wonder what it could be. You are 7DPO so you have to wonder a little bit.....

*Moni* - Your link worked for me! Love reading your story.

*Erin* - I'm not sure what advice I can offer. It's such a difficult and personal decision. I'd be a little nervous to transfer 3 but I get why they are suggesting that as an option. I'd also be a little nervous of the thaw, biopsy, refreeze and then rethaw for transfer. But I think with vitrification, it really isn't as stressful as it may sound. I guess maybe I'd lean towards testing before transferring 3 but that is just me being terrified of multiples. I know the chances of 3 is slim but you just never know. I would definitely hold off on doing any more transfers until after they check for polyps/fibroids (you did say they were doing that right?) as I have read that can really affect implantation (I'm going to see if I can get that done before my transfer, as well). Our PGS testing cost us $3000. That didn't include the biopsy, which was $1000, or the cost of vitrification, which was another $1000. I'd ask what your clinic charges to thaw, biopsy and re-vitrify as that could add up quickly (if that's an issue). Good luck making your choice - I know you guys will come to the decision that's best for you. :hugs:

*Amy* - Did AF show up yet??? I surely hope so. :thumbup:

*Jen* - Haha - I read that story about the lady with quads. Crazy!!! And terrifying. Also, very highly unlikely to happen. I would be terrified if I were her. Oh, how cute about buying some pacifiers. :cloud9: I can't wait to start looking at baby stuff (I never thought I would say that!). 

*kfs* - How are you doing???

*nj112233* - I'm not sure what your RE might do. My TSH is around 2.3 - but it has ranged from 2.5 to 3.4. I mentioned it to my OB/GYN but she didn't seem concerned. I am definitely going to bring it up to my nurse next time we speak to see what he thinks. I'd like to get it where they want prior to my transfer.

*LadySosa* - Good luck with your lap! My DH and I went with the preimplantation genetic screening (PGS) option - it's where they test the embryos for chromosomal normality prior to transferring them. We only want one baby at a time so our RE suggested doing the testing so that we would know that the 1 embryo we are transferring is normal, which means it has a higher chance of success. I'll be having a frozen embryo transfer (FET) in early December. We are currently waiting to hear back about how many normal embryos we have out of 6 that made it blastocyst stage. I do realize that there is a chance our embryo could split and we could end up with twins anyway. 

So, I realize as I'm typing this that I sound very anti-multiple pregnancy when I'm not (at least not for other people!). I feel like I should explain. I totally understand why people transfer more than 1 embryo. It makes total sense to me. I guess we really would prefer not to have twins for a number of reasons. The thought of two babies at one time terrifies me. I know lots of people do it and it's obviously a normal thing. I'm just not sure how DH and I would handle that situation. We will if we have to; but I'd rather not have the odds in favor of that situation right off the bat. Twin pregnancies have a higher chance of complications - for both mother and babies (low birth weight, preterm delivery, cerebral palsy, more time spent in the hospital, etc). I know this isn't always the case but it's just not something I want to gamble with if I don't have to. I'm not trying to preach or sway anyone in a certain direction, just explaining why we made our choice. Lots of women are totally okay with the thought of twins (or more) - and I think that's great! We aren't and that's why we are trying to go the route of one baby at a time. Which to me means that Murphy's Law is going to kick in and we'll end up with twins, anyway. :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - you & me are totally on the same page with the PGS. By the way, I would hope everyone realizes we each have our own personal choices to make in this process. No one is trying to say what someone else does is a bad thing. We prefer to have a singleton for the same reasons you stated. But if our single egg splits, then so be it...twins were meant to be. For us, we are also unsure if we can financially manage 2 at once. Mainly when it comes to daycare. My husband would def have to step up on getting a promotion. He is currently working on being a store manager of a small store. But I have already told him if we have 2, he will have to get a big store. This is not something he wants to do...it is great money, but stress is the cost you pay. And that stress flows down in to the family.

I am also not anti multiples. I think it is awesome when someone gets pregnant no matter how many babies. But we each have an ideal in our head in how we hope our family to be.


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls :kiss:I love hearing everyones progress! 

Brighteyes you are right behind my schedule! I just finished BCP on the 4th. I'm excited your moving along:happydance:
Just curious when did you ladies get AF after stopping BCP? I started lupron on the 1st so it overlapped a few days with my BCP.

Beagle- adorable bedding! Thanks for sharing!!

Terri- I know you must be so excited for your transfer! I can't believe the difference in the number of embies this go round for you.

Erin- I'm sure you and hubby will reach a decision best for y'all. In discussing the Pgs with my RE, she originally said insurance wouldn't cover but then once we committed to it she said due to the number of losses I have had she thinks she can get them to cover it. She has gotten it approved only 2x before but I'm crossing my fingers they will for me. I need to read up more on the thawing/freezing process... The dr has given me so many scenarios they are all running together and I feel like I'm on information overload! 
Of course we all want to make the best possible decisions and get the best possible outcomes. It helps so much to have you ladies to chat with! My hubby today is having a freak out moment. When we discuss the wide range of eggs that I could get. I'm kinda frustrated because he was asking me questions that we have discussed before and things I begged him to read up on prior to starting this...my problem is deciding what to do with the extras or poor quality embies I'm wondering if I should only fertilize like 7 of my eggs and then freeze my remaining eggs in case none of those make it. Or is the freezing process on just the eggs really hard as well?? :shrug:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I have a TMI question to ask about when you are in the IVF cycle. My husband and I was told that we couldn't hav unprotected intercourse doing this cycle. Please tell me how you handle this because hubby is thinking that is crazy. You input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ERosePW

First off girls, I wanted to say, I really appreciate all your feedback... it helps a lot to read your opinions/suggestions, and also think about my comments even as I'm typing them. It's almost like talking through it w/ someone and getting closer and closer to deciding.

*booger*, we wouldn't have to re-freeze, because my RE would do an overnight stat on the test, rather than waiting the 2-3 weeks for results. The plan would be to thaw my 4 embies the day before transfer. The results would come next morning, and we'd transfer the good ones. This would be a day6 transfer, so my embies will be "expanded blastocyst" by this time, or possibly already hatching, both of which are good. (They say the longer the embryo survives in a lab, the higher chance it has of being successful in the uterus anyway). So anyway, we dont have to worry about the strain of thawing, re-freezing, and then thawing again, because of the overnight stat. The only way we'd have to re-freeze, would be if more of those 4 are good than we expect. In that case, we'll probably still transfer 2 good ones (because PGS still doesn't guarantee, and also because we'd be ok w/ twins), and then we'd re-freeze any other good ones. So my RE has a pretty safe plan in place, IF that's the route we go.

*beagle*, I agree, I'm leaning more towards the PGS... The way I'm looking at is, what if NONE of those 4 are good, and I go through 2 more FETs, both times having SO much hope that it's gonna be it for us, when in reality, we never had a chance either time. I understand that probably isn't the case at all... Odds show that at least 1 should be good, and potentially even 2. But DH's friend's wife was only 33 yrs old, and only 1/5 of her embies was good. They realized that only because her 1st IVF attempt was successful, but she m/c, and they added that to a couple other m/c's she had prior to even starting IVF. So in her 2nd round of IVF (with a new ER and all), they did do PGS, and thats when they found that only 1 out of 5 was good. They implanted the only good one she had, and now she has a 6-mth old baby. :) My RE doesn't feel I have that issue, but how would she really know?? And if I don't do PGS and end up with 2 more failed FETs, I'll never know for sure if they were normal. And I'm just the type of person that needs to find out as much info as I can. Besides, if i do the PGS/FET, have 1-2 good ones, put both in, and they still fail, at last I'm not putting myself through yet _another _FET, and i can put THAT money toward doing another full-blown IVF cycle, starting w/all new eggs, and doing PGS at that time.

Sorry to yap so much today!! It just helps to really type this out... it sorta keeps giving me perspective every time I type out my thoughts, and also read all your thoughts. Please, please, even if you disagree with what I'm saying, I'm happy to hear your feedback!!! Because its still not like I've made up my mind completely.

and *Terri*, I have to say, if you end up getting a good number of frosties, yes, if it were me, I think I would def decide to do PGS, but this is ONLY because of my experience so far! That's all I can base that on. Only you and your RE know what's best for you. Maybe you could go ahead and do a stat PGS on them now (if your clinic even does that), and be ready by your transfer. Then you'd know the right ones are going in. Depends on money and emotions, and all that, so like everyone says, its a very personal decision.

*jkb*, thanks for your input as well! And i wish I could answer your question about the eggs vs embryos.... good question! Not sure if freezing eggs is harmful at all or not....??? But one thing to keep in mind, is that the embie freezing isn't really that bad with the new process of vitrification... they are VERY successful with it nowadays. If you are concerned though, I would talk to your Dr about his opinion on whether you should only fertilize some and freeze the others, or if you should fertilize all and freeze the embies. That's the first time I've seen that question pop up, and I'm not sure that it's too common, so let me know what your doc says. :) 

Oh, and my estrogen during my FET was 370, and my RE told me on Friday, that it is a beautiful E level for implantation. So my body was indeed in a much better place this time, which is probably why implantation occurred. We were just unlucky to have grabbed bad embies. Shame, shame, huh?


----------



## kfs1

Terri - SO amazing about your 14 embies! Any updates today?

jkb - Welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope this IVF cycle brings you for BFP.

LadySosa - Welcome! To be honest with you, I only just started BCPs but I have an appt this Wednesday to discuss more specifics around the IVF process. So, I'm right there with you on being confused. :) But these ladies are all soooo knowledgeable so you're in the right place for sure.

Welcome NJ!

Moni - Your DH is too cute, framing the sono pic. :)

Beagle - Hope that your symptoms turn out to be something good! Also, happy that you came to a solid decision about moving forward. It sounded like you were leaning towards that direction anyway. And yay! Now you don't have to worry about timelines/delays with the grant.

Beagle/Booger - Saw your comment about the movie "Office Space." Ugh. So many aspects of my office remind me of that movie!! Drives me CRAZY sometimes.

JCM - Sorry you had that scare over the weekend! Glad you're feeling better.

Erin - Ugh. I have no advice for you around PGS but I'm sure you and your DH will come to the right decision together. Good for you for calling your insurance company. So happy you still have coverage for a few more rounds. Takes a bit of the stress off I'm sure.

Amy - Has the witch arrived yet? I can't see your chart anymore.

Brighteyez - So exciting!! Glad to hear that things are moving along! Woohoo - ER on Halloween! :)

You guys are freaking me out with all of the "quads" talk. :) Talk about an insta-family. :) Nothing really to report. I have my sonohysterogram on Wednesday so I'll find out more info then about timelines/procedures. My RE did mention that she was SHOCKED that my previous insurance had charged $9000 against fertility and she couldn't for the life of her figure out what it could have been for. She attempted to call them a few times and they never returned her call. Either way, I have my DHs insurance now anyway but I think I'm going to investigate in case I should need to switch back to my insurance down the road. You never know!


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have a TMI question to ask about when you are in the IVF cycle. My husband and I was told that we couldn't hav unprotected intercourse doing this cycle. Please tell me how you handle this because hubby is thinking that is crazy. You input is greatly appreciated.

Well brighteyez, I was not told to abstain throughout my IVF cycle. I was using Lupron to prevent ovulation during the cycle, so they didnt seem to have any qualms about letting us BD, as long as I was taking my Lupron every single morning at the same time. They didnt seem concerned at all. I believe other clinics tell them to abstain, but I'm thinking Moni's was like mine, in that they were okay BDing....


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - Thank you! They said no unprotected intercourse, but it is hard to tell hubby to run and protect himself. He feels like why should he we are married. I am going to ask them tomorrow when I go to sign consent forms why protected only?


----------



## beaglemom

I don't know my clinics view on sec during the ivf cycle. But if I am told no I would just buy a small pack of condoms. But honestly I doubt either of us will be in the mood. TTC can be draining on the sec drive and ours was low to begin with.


----------



## ERosePW

shoot, *kfs*, i missed your post while i was doing my couple of posts! Yep, if i were you, I'd keep looking that old insurance... maybe they did over charge, and in that case, would that benefit you if you figure that out now? Did they bill the clinic and have you pay co-insurance? If so, I guess you might be able to get a little money back if you over-paid, right?
GL on Wednesday, can't wait to hear when you can get started, wuhu!!! Super excited for you. :happydance:

And *booger*, i forgot to answer about the hysteroscopy.... yes, she's doing before the next transfer. She wants it right after my next AF, when things are thin and she can see the lining really well. Nothing showed up on the Xray during my HSG, but she said that doesnt mean it would've caught smaller ones. So we'll see whats in there. I dont want ANYTHING interfering with implantation! And while she's in there, she'll do the endo scratch again, which is supposed to give fresh lining and reactivate certain growth cells that help with implantation too. We did it for my fresh cycle, which was completely unsuccessful anyway, but didn't do it for my FET. It may not be needed since we ended up having implantation during the FET, lol. But anything that improves my chances, is fine with me. :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

Beagle - I was thinking the samething (just go buy some condoms) but hubby was like really? Why???? And our sex drive is pretty much in over drive all the time so I don't waiting this month out is going to work for us especially since we have to reframe close to the time of ER and TR and after. LOL


----------



## jkb11

Erin, I agree it's nice and helps so much to be able to discuss with each other. Your comments make it seem so simple! As I was reading your response I was thinking why would I want to go through the tww and bfp just to have another loss and use any remains funds when it can be prevented in the beginning. 

So I just did some research on the egg freezing... Looks like it's not very cost effective and in some cases insurance won't cover:nope: 
I'm fearful they're going to tell me that I have embryos that are compatible with life, just not with optimal quality of life. Such as Down syndrome. I would love a child with downs as much as any child. But the hard ship is that now, children with downs are outliving their parents and I would worry about if I chose to implant that embryo who would take care of my child when my husband and I no longer could??? But I also struggle with not using embryos... Guess I thought if I fertilize less then there was a slimmer chance of that happening..... Too many decisions, trying to take it a day at a time but I kinda want my choices made before I'm emotionally in the midst of it.

Thanks for letting me ramble:blush:


----------



## booger76

Erin - Sorry! I totally spaced the whole STAT PGS results. You had mentioned that in in a previous post. I would totally go the PGS route then. I think you're reasoning above makes total sense. I'm glad to see that your estrogen was perfect for the transfer. At least it seems like they have that part figured out!

Brighteyez - Sorry, I'm of no help here. My clinic was like Erin's. I would do what they say until you have a chance to talk to them. I suppose they have their reasons!

kfs - Let us know how the sonohysterogram goes! I'm curious as I'd like to have one before my transfer. I'm nervous about it though because my HSG was super uncomfortable and I would like to prepare mentally if necessary. And yes, I feel like my office is a combination of Office Space and Dilbert.

jkb11 - I'm not sure about freezing eggs. I do know vitrification has made it a more viable option. I will say that any embryos we have that are not "normal" (i.e. have too little or too many chromosomes) will be discarded. We are fine with that because they would likely not result in a viable pregnancy and we have no religious convictions surrounding the issue. Our RE will not transfer abnormal embryos even if we wanted him to for some reason. Now, if we end up with a high number of normal embryos, we will have to decide what to do if we end up with any extras after any successful pregnancies. There's no guarantee that just because an embryo is normal that it will implant and result in a successful pregnancy. It just has a greater chance of success.


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Beagle - I was thinking the samething (just go buy some condoms) but hubby was like really? Why???? And our sex drive is pretty much in over drive all the time so I don't waiting this month out is going to work for us especially since we have to reframe close to the time of ER and TR and after. LOL

I do not know what to tell you. Personally if my husband, I would say suck it up & use the condom. But I am that woman who thinks men can be huge babies. Just like when I hear women on here say their husbands are all upset over giving a sample...seriously? Just get over it! I am carrying the baby, taking the fertility drugs, getting probed several times a month, & have now reach a much higher number than I planned of people who have seen me naked from the waist down. But I can be a bit harsh sometimes. :D

But being a person who has not used any form of birth control for over 10 years...& only used condoms the first few months...I can understand the annoyance the thought of condoms can bring.


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - I think your plan sounds like a really good one. If you go the PGS route, it will definitely put you more at ease. It seems like you're leaning more in that direction, right? And the way you explained it, your reasoning seems very logical to me.

beaglemom - Very cute bedding. And hoping your weird feeling is something wonderful going on :)

Terri - YAY :yipee: on the 14 still progressing. That is so awesome!! When is your transfer date?

nj112233 - My ER would definitely consider 3.4 to be hypothyroidism. He says that many Dr.'s still allow up to 4.0 or 5.0 but that is a very outdated scale. Many endocrinologists are now considering anything over 2.5 as hypothyroid. I was at 2.8 and he considered that as slightly hypothyroid. He says he doesn't medicate unless you're over 3.0 though since TSH can fluctuate. However he also said that even with a slightly elevated thyroid (3.0 - 4.0) he wouldn't postpone my IVF cycle, he would just prescribe me a low dose medication. But this just shows how every Dr. is completely different lol, so it really will depend on your Dr. 

Brighteyez73 - YAY for getting your schedule!!! You're definitely on your way!!!

booger76 - I like your way of thinking. You knew exactly what you wanted, and did what you needed to do to put the odds in your favor!! Doesn't sound anti-multiples at all. Just sounds like you know what you want.

kfs1 - So weird about your insurance. I would definitely look into that.

AFM - When I reported that I was spotting on Saturday morning, by that afternoon it was full blown AF. So Saturday was CD1 and I started my BCP yesterday (CD2 per the clinic). Today is CD3. I will call to schedule my SHG and mock transfer today. I'm taking a break from charting, so that's why my chart disappeared lol. But YAY :happydance: it's finally starting!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I was swamped at work today and only got to play enough to see my email from the Os saying that tomorrow morning I have my chance to buy ALCS tickets!! Obsessive much? hee hee.

So the nurse called and I STILL have 14 embryos!! She was so great. She gave me an update on every single one of them. The smallest is a 5 cell, but she said that sometimes they catch up and divide quickly in the last few days. The best two right now are at 13 cells, and they call that early compacting (?) I will look that up later. I won't bore you with ALL the details, but I'm feeling really great. Bottom line, 13 pretty strong embryos. No update tomorrow, but transfer will be Wednesday at 10a. :thumbup:

Now..to try to catch up with everyone.

jkb-I have never heard of freezing eggs alone, but why would you do that? If your husband is with you for retrieval and can shoot into a cup and fertilize all your eggs, isn't that so much easier? I don't know about frozen eggs (like the ones from hens) in real life, so I don't know if that's even an option. I say get and fertilize as many as you can and THEN save those bad boys. I would talk to your RE about it now, since you have time, but it seems unusual. :shrug:

Moni- YES! How awesome was that final game? Scary waiting for someone to score, but once the Os scored, we just had to hang tight and we did. When I say we, you know what I mean. hee hee. 

brighteyez-My hubs thought having protected sex was awful too, and so did I, but the nurse explained it to us that with all this special help that we're getting and paying for, why let one sucker sperm who couldn't find his way all this time suddenly decide to step up to the plate? Those are my words, but I agreed with her after that. They had over a year to do what they needed to do, without success so no sense hoping they can do something now. Your hubs will either go on hiatus (although he should clear the pipes periodically somewhere), or he'll use a condom. Pick your poison, or just risk it. Other people have sex during their IVF cycle, but I chose not to waste my money, and did what they said.

beagle-I like the bedding too, but I didn't see any purple. I also looked at the customer pictures and still didn't see purple. I think it could be a girl or a boy bedspread. I hope that pain you're feeling is a good thing. 7dpo already? You're almost ready for test time.

booger- UGH!! I just hit go advanced, and it seemed I missed a whole page of responses. I guess I'm about done for this post because I can't go back any farther. 

kfs1-I would definitely find out why/how you spent 9k on 2 IUIs. That seems VERY steep to me, but it can't hurt to call and find out. Retrieval Wednesday at 10a. 

ERose-I agree that you HAVE to do the STAT PGS on all of them. No sense doing all this if you have the opportunity to get it done on all four and find out the best course of action after that. You'll feel more assured transferring two knowing there are two good one remaining for next time. Do you pay the same fee for all four, or does each one cost a certain amount. And...if for some reason two are bad and two are good, you know what to do, and you can start fresh when you're ready for your next kid or try with the two bad ones (would you do that? Probably not.). 

Amy-I'm glad you're getting started. Woohoo!!

Jen-Hope you're well. :flower:

Hi again to the new ladies..I obviously am losing track of everyone. hee hee.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - That's such awesome news!! What did they do different this time? Just up your meds? Or did they do different meds too? Come on Wednesday whoo hoo!!!

Update for Me - My SHG and mock transfer are scheduled for next Monday morning. I will also get my schedule and med prescription that day as well. So glad not to be in waiting limbo anymore!!


----------



## terripeachy

They increased my meds but they were the same. Because I had more follies and higher estrogen levels I had to change my trigger to a dual trigger of hcg and lupron. Last time it was hcg only. I think the difference was a success.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

Terri - Fantastic report that 13 embies are still going strong. :happydance: I can't believe that you're already to transfer again tomorrow! So exciting. Good luck getting your tickets this morning.

Amy - Hooray for moving forward! I love tracking all of us at our different stages in this process. Now that things are just "ho hum" for me it's even more exciting to stalk the rest of you. :ninja:.

How is everyone else doing?

I started my second round of Insanity yesterday. Ouch! I forgot how sore it makes me. It also reminded me how out of shape I am right now. I did my first round last winter with pretty good results. I figure it can't hurt to try and get my body in tip top shape prior to transfer (and hopefully pregnancy). I would love to lose about 10 pounds but we'll see. I'll be happy with tightening up a few loose areas. :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> They increased my meds but they were the same. Because I had more follies and higher estrogen levels I had to change my trigger to a dual trigger of hcg and lupron. Last time it was hcg only. I think the difference was a success.

It's amazing what a little tweeking can do. My first month on follistim I only had 1 egg...they increased it by 75 & the next 2 cycles I had almost 4!


----------



## LadySosa

Hey everyone!
Thanks for all the friendly responses to my first post! It was super helpful reading all the mystery acronyms solved and feeling a warm welcome. 

Since I'm a newbie I'm still a little lost in reading about all the IVF processes, but I do enjoy reading each of your posts! I will refrain from posting replies because I have no idea what I'm talking about, LOL! But, 14 embryos, Terri, that's good, right? Sounds awesome! 

Yesterday we had our pre-op appointment for the laparoscopy. We also got all the preliminary IVF info, and for the first time, I'm starting to stress. We were originally thinking it would cost around $10k (as neither my hubby's or my insurance covers infertility treatment), which is a lot, but we were prepared to manage it. Then yesterday we learned it will really be more like $15k, and that's IF the embryo takes on the first try. Which it sounds like it doesn't always happen. Ugh! So much money. We'll have to take out a loan or max out all of our credit cards, just to get pregnant! Then comes the baby eventually, and we all know how much babies cost! UGH! I think we're going to wait to begin IVF until January so that we can load up our Flexible Spending Accounts, at least that's $5k we can spend towards IVF. Needless to say, I'm disappointed. All around me it seems women are getting pregnant without even trying. :( Stupid Blake Lively.

Sorry to be such a debbie-downer on the thread. I imagine you've all gone through similar emotions in the beginning of this process?


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Congrats on moving forward! :happydance:

Booger - I've heard crazy things about insanity - like people inuring their backs and stuff! Always a great idea to get in shape though. Good for both you and your future baby. Now, can you come over to my house and make my ass get moving??

LadySosa - You're not a debbie downer! This is the place to vent about all of your frustrations. Ugh. I'm so sorry about the financial issues that you're having to deal with. I think it's enough to have the emotional/physical aspect going on but it's a whole other layer of stress when you have to worry about money. Anyway, it's better to know costs up front so you can plan on how you're doing to handle everything. Big hugs to you. :hugs:

And I saw the Blake Lively thing this morning, too!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## terripeachy

Who is Blake Lively?? hee hee.

booger-Yeah, after you go to kfs1's house, head south. My stomach is turning into a fat bowling ball and it's gross. I think I have a bump from my shots in one area too. It's nasty.

LadySosa-Sorry you're stressing out about the financials. I have insurance covering mine, and then ran out of money and had to pay out of pocket for meds, and that alone was about 8k. Ouchies!! Then my husband runs into our fake, brick chimney on the side of the house and claims he wants to fix his car. REALLY?! You need to pay for these meds first. Your car will be fine, my credit card..not so much. :growlmad:

beagle-I guess that's why a lot of times they say the first IVF is a practice. For some people it works and others it doesn't.

I can't get Os tickets. They are all sold out or something. I did it last time, but this time I think the brokers bought up all the tickets. STUPID JERKS!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I had to google Blake Lively cuz I didn't know either. It sucks when pregnancy seems to be everywhere. Everything I watch is about it, too. I can even predict when it's about to happen. But (& I do not believe this 100% ALL the time) I have tried so hard to get in my own zen & out of other people's lives. It is hard, don't get me wrong. But Just keep telling yourself it will happen for me when the time is right. Another thing to think...I will get pregnant when the perfect sperm meets the perfect egg to create my perfect child. I try to find as many positive thoughts like that to bring me in a good place. Like I said, doens't always work & yes I totally get in to the why not me slumps...but the positive thinking helps a lot.

Terri - sorry about the tics...even though I want your Os to lose!!!  They are my #2 rival after the Red Sox.

LadySosa - I am in the same boat as you with the money. The low number for IVF for me is $10K...but that does not include meds. I am luck enough to have some meds covered with a high copay which is better than nothing. But we are also adding PGS & ICSI. PGS being the testing of the chromosomes to pick the best ones...& ICSI being the process of one great sperm being chosen & injected vs putting the sperm & egg together to have them fertilize on their own. So with these processes I think my cost goes up to around $13K...then I am rough estimating meds at about $5K. I am hoping I am overshooting these numbers, but I would rather over estimate than under.

So here are my financial plans...I have said this before, but probably before you joined. I applied for a grant which may or may not work since they up & changed the announcement date. I do not want to delay in to 2015 for several reasons. Anyways...I also just received credit card advance checks. The fee is 2% with 0% interest for 12 months. Once the 12 months is up, I plan to refinance the remaining debt to avoid the insane 24% (guessing) rate. The other option for me is to sell stock my husband gets through his employer...but this is our seriously rainy day fund like we are going to lose the house & can't buy groceries, so we hate to touch it. And finally a loan against our 401K. The rate is low & I can finance over 60 months.

So since you ahve some time, seriously look in to some of these options. Call your credit card people & ask about promo rates. Christmas is coming so I am sure they will have some deals coming out. Check out your 401K loan options. A loan is SO much better than taking a distribution. And finally google IVF grant & see what comes up. There are some great organizations out there if you look. The application can be lengthy, but worth it if you get it.

And finally...put serious sit down time in on thinking your money through. Once you break it all down, it really makes it more manageable. When I started looking at it, I broke it down to my husband like this...a car payment. I recently traded my paid off car in for a larger one in expectance of a baby one day. It was used, exactly what I wanted, & some cosmetic damage which made it a great price. My husband has a good car that is paid off. So I see it as he cannot get a new car until this debt is paid or my car is paid off. Since you have some time, really buckle down on paying down some existing debt which may be lingering over your head. Putting everything out there & getting a plan will make the money not seem like an overbearing dark cloud.

Good luck & sorry for such a long post...it is just a topic I have done my own serious research on. I really hope my input helps you. :)


----------



## moni77

Hey all.

So yes, we did not have to worry about BD until after the retrieval - and then there was no touching of me until the beta test. Let me tell you, although we were fine for unprotected sex until the retrieval - that last week I was so bloated and could feel the eggs that the thought of penetration was not for me. We did do other stuff and still had a good time, but that was it. (we have a pretty good sex drive as well.)

Lady - I paid about 13k for my IVF - luckily my meds were covered. If I had extra eggs it would have been another 1000 to freeze. 

Really swamped at work, so cant really catch up on everyone. Things are moving along though it seems.

AFM - First OB appt went well. Scan was great - got a bunch of new photos. Chimmi is measuring 9w1d. She was moving around and waving at me. Heart beat was 174. I go in next week for the harmony test and will know the sex about 10 days after that - so by the end of the month. Next appointment is in a month - not sure what I am going to do for a whole month - it was hard enough waiting a week between scans!

Here are this weeks pics:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0147[1].jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0148[1].jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadySosa

Thank you guys! It's nice to hear the support. Beaglemom - I really appreciate the tips. My husband mentioned taking out a loan against his 401(k), which I really hate to do. I'm in HR and I've always advised others against borrowing against it, but sometimes its the best option. I will definitely Google IVF grant! I've never heard of this, but am quite curious now. 

I'll try to keep my chin up and remain positive in this journey! You're right, it will happen when it's meant to happen. I need to stay patient. Unfortunately patience has never been my strong suit. :nope:

Blake Lively is a gorgeous celebrity with a gorgeous husband (Ryan Reynolds) and now they are undoubtedly going to have a gorgeous baby. But, one thing I remind myself is, who knows what they went through to get pregnant! Probably just ol' fashioned 'doing it', but you never know, it could've been a struggle.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Chimmi is awesome! Great pictures and glad your visit went well. The end of the month is not far at all! You can do this..

LadySosa-Jen also posted a website, www.fastivf.com which has meds for cheap (er). You have to get the prescription from your RE when you know what you'll need. 

I am such an idiot. My work had a firewall for some reason and it was blocking all three season ticket holders at my work. I finally sent the link to my bestie and she was able to get tickets to Home Games 3 or 4 (if necessary). I offered her one set and we'll take the other set. *sigh* WHY WHY didn't I think of that earlier???


----------



## JCM

Hi all! I have been so busy! Ahhhhh everyone is moving so quickly! I wanted jump on and say hello! 
Great news on the embies Terri! 
Ladysosa, I was just gonna post what Terri did. My ivf meds were half the price from there. About 2500 bucks. Make sure you order 2 weeks in advance. My package was delayed and I was freaking out. Nobody should be any more stressed than they already are during an ivf cycle! My insurance didn't cover anything so we paid 10k which included ICSI for 10 eggs. Each additional egg was 100 bucks. Plus storage, ultrasounds, blood tests...beagle is right, since you have time, map it all out. We borrowed from our 401k and it's already almost paid back. 

Moni, great pics! I was telling DH, Moni is like a real pregnant woman! He laughed and said so are you! But I'm like no, she has all of these pictures and it's all so real! Haha! Can't wait til next week for my ultrasound. Had to schedule it around my RE being out of town and then around DHs crazy hospital/clinic/surgery schedule. I hate taking time away from his patients! This blood test will tell you the sex this early? Hmmm I may have to look into it! 

Brighteyez, yay you got your schedule! Woohoo! 

Booger, I can't wait to start being able to exercise normally. I'm allowed to do light walking. No lifting. Yuck. My arms don't have any muscle that I can see anymore!

Hi everyone else! Hope you all had a great weekend! It's already almost midweek again! Time is definitely moving!


----------



## kfs1

Moni - LOVE those pics. :) Congratulations again.


:dust::dust::dust:
Terri - Good luck again!
:dust::dust::dust:


Oh, and I really could give 2 craps about Blake Lively. It was just the fact that "yet another pregnancy" was in my face. :)


----------



## Amy1976

Good luck today Terri!

:dust:


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Terri - Good luck today, lady! So excited for you. Let us know how it goes. Oh, and glad to see that you were able to get some tickets after all. I can be a drill sergeant if necessary. But you need to take it a little easy until after you embryos have had time to implant...... :thumbup:
:dust:

Jen - Good to hear from you! You are most certainly pregnant silly lady. Your ticker says 6 weeks already. That seems impossible. Excited for you to get your first scan. Hopefully, you'll get pictures to share with us too. My arms were one of the reasons I started Insanity again - I felt like I was getting Bingo Wings. :haha: 

kfs - I didn't really know who Blake Lively was either. I had heard the name but didn't know what she was famous for. I'm pretty stupid when it comes to pop culture though. I think it comes from living in the boonies. I will certainly be careful while working out. :bodyb: Man, oh man am I sore today though. It's a good thing, really. At least that's what I keep telling myself. DH is doing it too and we sounded like 80-year old people last night - every time one of us moved we were moaning and groaning. I would love to be your workout enforcer. If I could do everything over again, I would totally go to school to be a physical therapist or athletic trainer. Hind sight is so 20/20, right?

LadySosa - We had to pay most everything out of pocket, too. My insurance will cover some of the monitoring - which can add up significantly - including the ultrasounds and blood work. (in our case, if we were having to pay the clinic directly without insurance, that part alone would have been $2700) The rest of it we luckily had saved up enough to cover. My clinic is 4 hours away so we have travel costs as well. I think in total, after we have paid for everything, ours will be pretty close to $20,000. My husband and I used similar thinking as Beagle - that it's cheaper than buying a car (although it's much easier to finance a car! :growlmad:). It just sucks that any of us are in this situation at all. I often kick myself for not starting sooner (DH and I have been together for 10 years, although only married 1) but in the end, I don't think it would have mattered. 

Beagle - I hear ya on the zen thing. I have been trying really hard not to let other's peoples lives affect mine. This isn't as big a deal for me on the pregnancy side of things - while sometimes it stings a bit to hear about others getting pregnant - for the most part, I don't care because I know it's bound to happen one day. I will say that going through the TTC and IVF process has made me much more aware of what other people may have gone through. It also made me realize that I used to be one of those insensitive jerks who said things like "just relax". I really had NO CLUE what infertility was like. I didn't say those things to be mean, or even to be helpful really, I was just trying relate to something that I knew absolutely nothing about. Now I feel like I need to go back and apologize to a few people :blush:......... 

Moni - Loving those scan pictures. So amazing to see little bean getting bigger each time. I have read where it's hard to go from getting scans frequently to the regular schedule. After being monitored constantly, it's like going cold turkey back to normalcy. You can do it! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## booger76

Checking in again......

My nurse called with the results of our PGS. We have 3 normal embryos out of the six!! I am ecstatic! :cloud9: 

She said that she is really glad that we did the testing. I guess all of them looked really good so there was pretty good chance abnormal ones could have been transferred.

She also asked if we wanted to know the gender. I told her no. But I almost said yes in all the excitement.......... 

So, I'm to start my birth control today to start prepping for my FET. Looks like I'll be taking that for a few weeks, then overlapping with Lupron. I'll also be taking oral Estrace, Medrol, and doxycycline but I'm not sure when I'll start those (she'll be e-mailing me my schedule soon). I will have to do the dreaded Progesterone in Oil shots. Those won't start until 5 days before the transfer. So maybe I shouldn't try to lose too much of my booty before then - maybe make those shots a little easier......


----------



## knitgirl

I am new to this site and forums in general, but we are starting IVF this month and am hoping this is the right group to join!

Thanks!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Awesome updates!! Woohoo for the three normal embryos!! I'm so happy to hear that. And now, BCP to start too. So cool. Sorry about the PIO shots, but Moni did it and look where she got! hee hee. I guess no one wants to talk to me about their fertility issues, so I have never told anyone to relax...plus, who am I to tell someone how to get pregnant? Especially when I was younger and just running around raging out.

My transfer went well today. I had three blastocysts transferred. One was expanded good rating, and the other two were expanded fair rating. The doctor said they grade them as good, fair, poor. She also said that they looked beautiful.:happydance: The doctor is the only woman at the site, and she's always so nice, patient and explains everything. She also did my retrieval this time. I think tomorrow they will call me to tell me how many frosties I will have, but this morning my regular doctor called and said he sees about 8-9. So I'm super happy about that too. I took a nap when I got home and then chopped tons of vegetables and roasted them for a vegetable fritatta with white cheddar queso. Yum yum. I'm finally about to try it! I'm going to work tomorrow and just taking it easy. Last time I did the super bed rest, but it was the weekend and I could just sit around. Not this time! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hi ladies, may I join you? I know Beaglemom (thank you) from the IUI thread. Congrats on the bfps, and so sorry Erin about your cp. They can be cruel, but hopefully they can tweak your protocol to maximize your chances on the next round.

I have an almost 10mo old from an IUI that worked the first time last year, and now 3 failed IUIs ttc #2. My RE thinks it's age of my eggs and wants to move on to IVF. It boggles my mind that my eggs could have aged so much since I got prego in March of last year! I had my trial transfer on Monday, and I have my class and meeting with a genetic counselor on Monday. My Dr isn't a fan of PGS and I need to find out more as to why that is. He said it will be a game time decision for how many to transfer. I will be 39 in Nov so he thinks 2-3. He wants to be aggressive and I will be on menopour and I think Gonal F, will find out more Monday. I am cd 11 right now. Will I have to go on BCP? For everyone that has done a cycle how was the ET? Did you need more than a day off? Are the side effects of the meds more intense than IUI?

My RE is at Cornell and IVF is very expensive there and we don't have insurance coverage for it. I am scared it won't work. I have been doing weekly acupuncture for several weeks, taking CoQ10 and while DH's morphology is around 4-5% his numbers and motility have been awesome. I am under extreme stress right now and wondering if I should postpone my cycle. I appreciate any feedback as I am trying to find out as much as I can. Thank you all in advance for your support!!


----------



## ERosePW

*Terri*, I'm so glad your transfer went well today, and I'm SO excited that you have so many frosties, yay!! Such good news for you, all around!

And *booger*, that's great that you have 3 good ones! 50% is very good, so I'm certain that this is it for you!! I'm a firm believer in PGS now, and still considering it for my last 4 embies. 

*BabyWhisperer*, welcome to the thread. The ET is the easy part. The ER can be a little more difficult, but it depends on the person. Some women bounce right back, others are a little sore for a couple of days. For example, I had fluid in my abdomen for a few days, so I was pretty uncomfy. But I think Terri had a much easier time of it. So it all depends! Honestly, while IVF can be stressful, it's also a very exciting time as well... You just have to be positive and optimistic (and we'll be cheering you on, so that helps!), and remind yourself that IVF is probably what will bring you that second beautiful baby. :) So its worth every second and every penny, in my eyes.:flower:

Welcome to *knitgirl *also! Happy to have you join us!:flower:

*Moni*, awesome pics, thanks so much for sharing!!! :)

Hi to *beagle, Jen, Amy, brighteyez, LadySosa, kfs, and jkb*! Hope I got everyone! Our little group is growing a bit, huh?

AFM... just waiting to hear from finance girl to see if my insurance will pay the PGS. My DH is thinking we should just roll the dice and transfer 3 instead of spending the money on PGS. He agrees with my RE that the odds should be that there is at least one (maybe 2) good ones in that 4. He wanted to do PGS from the very beginning, back when we had 8 embies... Now he's thinking, since we're down to so few, why not just put them in and try them. He'll do whatever I want though. He says my gut instinct is probably stronger on matters such as these, ha! So we'll make up our minds eventually.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-What day are you supposed to be doing your transfer? I feel like it's coming soon, but I can't remember.

Hi knitgirl and Babywhisperer. I guess you're waiting for AF, but once she arrives, your RE will give you the scoop on what meds to get (although you should probably be ordering those now if your chart is correct so you have time to get them, and be ready when you need them), and they will give you a schedule of events. Like ERose said, the transfer is the easy part. The shots and retrieval will give you some bloating, but nothing that put me down for the count. Jen (JCM) was kind of bad off for a bit but everyone's different, so no sense fearing anything. You're going to roll with it regardless and do what you need to do. That's how I look at things.

I have been obsessively stalking a website on embryo grading and blastocysts, and I'm pretty sure looking at my pictures from last time and my pictures from this time, last time I didn't even get to blastocyst stage. I think I was at the stage before and we were just hoping for the best. This time, and not to get my hopes super high, but I definitely have full fledged blastocysts that are rated 4BB. That is from what the doctor said as well as comparing pictures on other sites. I'm pretty stoked right now. I just like knowing what's up. C'mon cells-keep dividing!!

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi terri, no transfer for a while now.... I have to go through a full natural cycle first and get a real AF since I had the CP. I'll do the same thing as my last FET though... I'll start the Lupron in this current cycle (7 days after O, so hoping to O earlier this time), and then I should get AF about 7-9 days after that. The only thing different this time, is that she'll do my hysteroscopy after AF. If it's clear, I'll start the FET protocol with the E patches again, just like before. Oh, and while she's in there for the hysteroscopy, she'll go ahead and do the endo scratch again. We did it for my fresh transfer, but didn't do that for my last FET for whatever reason, but she said it certainly doesn't hurt to try it again for this next one.

I think everything is sounding awesome for you!! Yay for definite blasts this time!!! Everything seems to be working perfectly in your favor this time around, and I'm SO happy to hear, and I'm feeling really, really good about this one! I'm betting this is it, lady!:thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...I have been so busy today, so I couldn't check in...so many posts today!

First off welcome to knit girl & hello babywhisperer. You guys are in a great group. Lots of experience, advice, honesty, & positivity.

Terri - everything seems to be going your way! Good luck with your cycle...& hopefully the MLB post season will keep you occupied & the time will fly.

Erin - we may be very close in dates. Maybe 2-3 weeks apart.

Booger - I am so glad you did the PGS...probably puts your mind at ease for transfer time.

Babywhisperer - I am also curious why your dr is not a fan of PGS. Especially for you...you are older & already have a little one. So you would think PGS would be great to find the best egg & limit the chance of multiples. Oh & my office does bcp for 2-3 weeks. But I think Erin did Lupron at the end of her cycle so her IVF cycle was shorter. I will be on bcp longer because I am wanting to time my transfer for the first week of December. I know a bit more about your stress because of the other thread. It may be a good idea to take a cycle off to get back in to the acupuncture & a better state of mind...& get a few things settled.

I think I touch base on everyone...Nothing new with me. I am just anxious for next week. I think I may start testing tomorrow. If I had implantation at 7 dpo, tomorrow may be a good day to test. Next week will be exciting either way...either preggo or get to start my IVF protocol.

So I have a weird question..it may sound stupid. But on more than 1 occassion I have felt weird things around 7-10 dpo. It is possible to have an egg fertilize, then TRY to implant but just not make it? The your cycle is not really delayed because pregnancy never technically happened? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I forgot that your place makes you wait a cycle. That's probably a good thing (in hindsight) just because you can get yourself together, deal with what happened and then start fresh again. I feel better knowing you have a few more weeks before starting. I think the endo scratch works so I'm glad you are getting it done again this time. 

Beagle-yay for testing tomorrow. I don't know about trying to implant and can't. Have you looked it up? I'm freaking out with excitement for you because your time is finally here!! Finally!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I did look it up last night and most people say it is the progesterone. So I dunno. I totally forgot to test this morning.


----------



## terripeachy

I saw your post at 6:07a and thought sure there was exciting news on the horizon. hee hee. put that stick on the sink when you go to bed tonight. Now I have to wait another day! hee hee.

My update is that I feel totally back to normal. No bloating, no cramps, nada. I'm kind of happy about that, but last time I had a lot of cramping and felt bloated and weird. This woman doctor was so much gentler. It was a nicer experience, for sure. I'll get the call today on how many we're freezing. I am thinking all positive thoughts for the next few weeks. And..I realized that my beta day is the day I'm going to the theater with MIL. Not sure how I'm feeling about that. She's coming into town the night before and leaving the following morning. I am PRAYING I have good news to share with her.


----------



## kfs1

Knitgirl - Welcome! This is a great group - a bunch of amazing women, all at different stages in the IVF process. These ladies (myself not included) really know it all. :)

Babywhisper - I know your name from SOMEWHERE on these boards. Welcome!

Moni - Once again, seriously love your latest scans. Your little Chimmi looks so cute! :)

Booger - Congrats on the 3 embryos! That's so fantastic! :happydance:

Terri - Yay for full fledged blastocysts! Updates, please. I don't think not having any bloating is a bad thing. Like you said, different doctor, different month, different experience. :thumbup:

eRose - You're right. You guys will make up your minds eventually. Don't stress - you have some more time to think things over. And you guys sound so great together. You'll make the right decision for sure. :)

Beagle - Hope you get your BFP tomorrow! :dust:

:hi: Hi Amy, Brighteyez, JCM, and everyone else!

Here's my report! Had my sonohysterogram yesterday. Just some pressure/cramping but NOTHING compared to the HSG. And my uterus looks great! (Never thought I'd hear that coming out of my mouth!) My DH came the appt as well and my RE talked over the risks and timeline. I'm on BCPs until 10/22. I go back in on 10/20 for an ultrasound & bloods. And in the meantime, they're ordering my meds - bravelle, menopur, crinone (yuck), estrogen patches and uuuhhh - can't remember the others. Paperwork's at home. :) She was happy with the results of my DHs second SA but since he's still on the low side, she's leaning towards ICSI but said that we'd maybe do half and half depending on how his sample looks on the day. She will be transferring 2 and she said our chances are EXCELLENT - 60-70% chance of success. She also talked about monitoring estrogen levels and that if things seem too high, that we'll hold off and just do an FET the following cycle. If all works out, ER will be sometime around 11/5 or 11/6 with ET following 2-5 days after. Question: Did you ladies have someone drive you to your ET? I'm leaning towards it since I have to drive into the city (about an hour from me) but is it necessary? Anyway, I am SOOOOOOOOOOO excited ladies.

I'm leaving tomorrow morning for a trip to Cape Cod - an annual trip with all of my friends. We have an 11 bedroom oceanfront house this year. We go clamming and oystering, relax, eat, drink, etc. :) CAN'T wait. Last hoorah before injections. :)


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I saw your post at 6:07a and thought sure there was exciting news on the horizon. hee hee. put that stick on the sink when you go to bed tonight. Now I have to wait another day! hee hee.
> 
> My update is that I feel totally back to normal. No bloating, no cramps, nada. I'm kind of happy about that, but last time I had a lot of cramping and felt bloated and weird. This woman doctor was so much gentler. It was a nicer experience, for sure. I'll get the call today on how many we're freezing. I am thinking all positive thoughts for the next few weeks. And..I realized that my beta day is the day I'm going to the theater with MIL. Not sure how I'm feeling about that. She's coming into town the night before and leaving the following morning. I am PRAYING I have good news to share with her.

I will def try to remember when I get home today to do that. I told my husband & he said well it is too early anyways. He is all about asking me what day I am on these days. It is so hard to remember to test when my dogs wake me up at 5:30...I basically get up & go to the bathroom in a fog...trying to get back to bed & hoping I can fall back asleep which is almost never the case.

I am hoping my mom is coming to see me this weekend. I am off on Monday for the holiday & plan to go to the Outlets. I am hoping she comes because I think I should tell her about IVF coming up.


----------



## moni77

Terri, you are going to have triplets!! Wow such a betterresponse this time, going tobe great!.


Welcome to the newbies. On the ferry now, I'll try to catch up more later. Headed to England for the weekend, so might not be until next week...but still stalking.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good mornind ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Terri - It sounds like everything is going great!!! I am so excited and can't wait for you to test and get that BFP!!!!

ERose - how are you doing? I am glad you have sometime inbetween before going right back to transfer. I agree with Terri that it will help with you getting back on track emotionally, physically, and spiritually!!! 

AFM - I am just waiting to finish these pills....they have me spotting non stop ugh!! Also had issues with medication coverage but God is good and will always provide a way.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Welcome to knit girl and babywhisperer. Beagle said it best - this is a great group of ladies. 

Terri - I am so excited for you. :wohoo: We want to see pictures of your embryos!!! I'm also excited to see how many frosties you have. What a difference between the two cycles. :happydance:

Beagle - Haha - I can't believe you forgot to test. :dohh: Maybe that's a good sign. It certainly is possible to have fertilization without implantation. That's why it's so critical that the uterus and lining are in prime shape.

kfs - Wahoo! Glad to hear that the sonohysterogram went well and was less painful than the HSG. :thumbup: One less thing to worry about knowing that things are in good shape. You are getting so close! Things should move pretty quickly now. I found that once I got my calendar the waiting seemed less hard. :happydance: Have fun at Cape Cod - that sounds awesome. 

Erin - Good to hear from you - looks like our FETs could be pretty close together now. If insurance will cover the PGS will that make your DH more likely to want to do it? I'd still be nervous about transferring three - but that's jut me! Again, I'm a chicken when it comes to multiples. I was super happy with our 3 good embryos. I know it doesn't necessarily mean we'll get a baby but I at least feel like we have a better chance now. Now, I have been saying all along that we wouldn't find out the gender prior to transfer but I might be changing my mind! :shock: I'm curious as to what sex our 3 little embryos are! I'm pretty sure DH wants to find out as he really wants a boy but I'm still not sure if I really want to know. He did say something last night about "what if they are all girls?" Well, then it looks like he'll be outnumbered.

Moni - Have fun in England!! Sounds like fun. Where are you headed?

Hello to Jen, Brighteyez, Amy, LadySosa, and jkb!!!

Well, it looks like I'll be heading over to my REs office on Monday for my mock transfer and sonohysterogram. I have the day off of work and they had an appointment time that works so I just decided to go ahead and get it done. I'm going to see if I can get a copy of our PGS results (with the gender piece removed!). DH asked what the abnormalities were on the the 3 that weren't normal and I realized that I didn't even ask.


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - How are you doing?


----------



## JCM

Great news, booger! Wow! Yay!!!

Terri, glad you're feeling normal. I remember feeling normal almost immediately. Then the progesterone kicked in...yuck. Bloats me right up! I'm still so bloated now. Yoga pants are my best friend! Are you doing progesterone shots?

Kfs, DH went with me to the transfer. He said usually the husbands are there when the wife gets knocked up so he should get to go. Haha it was cool though. He got to watch the embryo go right in on the monitor! I was always bummed that I wouldn't be pregnant the normal way and that day I said "well how many people get to actually watch this happen!? Only IVFers!!! They also gave me a Valium right before they went in there and did it. Don't overfill your bladder! Cause that was the most uncomfortable part! 

Hi babywhisperer! Good to see you again! My egg retrieval was a little bit uncomfortable (after). The retrieval itself was great. I don't remember a thing! I was down a few days after though. I had a mild OHSS. Nothing too serious. Just watch your weight and measure your waist every morning. Mine kept getting higher and I was too swollen in there I guess. I just drank a ton of Gatorade and lots of ramen noodles (high sodium) and I shrunk back down. Really the only terrible day was the day after. Diarrhea all day. Horrible. I still ended up having my 5 day transfer and I'm pregnant now! Totally worth it! I don't know if you remember, but I also was doing acupuncture when my ivf cycle started. Once a week until retrieval week came...then that week I went twice. My acupuncture guy then came with me on the transfer day (before and after they transferred, he worked on me) then I went 3 times a week during my wait. I honestly think he kept me more relaxed. He's super knowledgable about infertility and I really like him so I'm glad he was there. 

Wow our little thread is busy busy!!! Welcome to anyone else that joined! 

Hi to Erin, Amy, beagle, Brighteyez, Moni, aaaaannnnnd who am I missing!? So many of us now! 

Me: juuuuust hanging out til I get to see my little chosen one(s) on the monitor next week. I had my first sick day yesterday. I can seriously smell everything and it's disgusting. One of my little angel pups decided to poop behind the couch in the kids family room...I could smell it from 6000 square feet away. So I went to clean it up and got sick on top of it. Isn't that lovely? My stepdaughter just stared at me. She looked scared. Poor kid! Today I feel ok though. I can't seem to sleep through the night anymore. Everything wakes me up. Especially DH snoring. Earplugs don't work. I might have to kill him. Lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello JCM - I know that must be exciting to see the little one.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I am so glad you said that about the gender...because the other night I was like hmmmm maybe I do want to know. We both so desperately want a girl. I was also thinking they could just tell me how many of each I had...then I would know the odds. But we are so torn...we want a girl...but we have an awesome name picked out for a boy (we have a great one for girl, too). So we truly do not care either way. But my mom does not have any grand daughters. And I think my husband would just be the best dad to a little girl. Every girl should have a dad like him to teach them what kind of man to marry one day...and a mom like me to teach them not to take any crap from the male gender...we are much stronger than them! :)


----------



## jkb11

Booger- exciting news! Congrats on 3 great embies &#128512; I admire your patience. I'm going to find out the sex right away! My office says they can't tell us until after the transfer. Was your office willing to tell you prior to transfer??? My nurse said its illegal in nc to tell because of people choosing sex selection.

I had my baseline ultrasound this am. I had 20 follies on the right and 8 on the left, my lining was 7.98. Is this similar to what you ladies had that have already been thru it???


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Booger- exciting news! Congrats on 3 great embies &#55357;&#56832; I admire your patience. I'm going to find out the sex right away! My office says they can't tell us until after the transfer. Was your office willing to tell you prior to transfer??? My nurse said its illegal in nc to tell because of people choosing sex selection.
> 
> I had my baseline ultrasound this am. I had 20 follies on the right and 8 on the left, my lining was 7.98. Is this similar to what you ladies had that have already been thru it???

I am in NC as well...I did not know it was illegal...but I am not surprised. I didn't even know you could tell the sex until someone on here said something...so I guess I won't be able to choose. What clinic are you working with?


----------



## jkb11

The women's institute. It's in charlotte. 

I understand why they can't let us pick which sex we want but for me it would be fun just to know I have x amount of boys and x amount of girls&#55357;&#56832;I'm such a planner!!


----------



## knitgirl

Thanks for such a warm welcome, everyone!! I am on Day 16 and will go in on Tuesday for confirmation that I've ovulated, and then hopefully starting Lupron. I'm so excited because it means we are another step closer to getting pregnant! And, I am slightly terriffied about having to give myself shots. My DH has offered, but I think I need to try it myself first. All of my meds came in the mail a couple days ago and it was thrilling and also a bit overwhelming. 

I had a hysteroscopy for a polyp removal last week and my RE said all looked good. I'm just so freaked out that I'm going to do something that is going to hinder our chances. I switched to decaf but recently read that there is caffeine in that. I think I'm so anxious about all of this because I will be 40 in April. We were pregnant last year but had a miscarriage at 11 weeks - baby stopped developing at 8 weeks they think. I'm starting acupuncture and prenatal yoga - someone suggested that I start prenatal yoga now, and the instructor thinks that is a good idea. 

This thread has been really helpful for me to read - so thank you to all of you wonderful women for sharing your stories. :dust:


----------



## knitgirl

Also, what is a sticky threat vs a normal thread? Thanks!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> The women's institute. It's in charlotte.
> 
> I understand why they can't let us pick which sex we want but for me it would be fun just to know I have x amount of boys and x amount of girls&#55357;&#56832;I'm such a planner!!

I wonder how exact it is? I would be so nervous if they told me that I would never announce it until after an u/s to confirm...even those still aren't 100%.

My RE is in Raleigh.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - I seriously doubt we will find out. I am just super curious now. It's almost like I only want to know because I can. Ridiculous. I still think it would be fun to keep it a surprise. One thing I know for sure is that even if we do find out the gender at some point, I am not telling anyone what we are naming the baby. Oh, and I've read where the screening is about 95% accurate for the sex chromosomes - maybe higher depending on what kind of PGS they are using.

jkb - I guess gender selection is allowed in Washington state because my clinic will let you choose. It's funny to me that there would be laws about it - somebody has to choose, whether it's you, the nurse or the doctor. I think I might ask my clinic how they choose if the parents don't. I'm guessing they go by embryo quality. :shrug:

knitgirl - I did all my injections myself (including my intramuscular trigger shot) and they were nothing like I imagined. I was super nervous the first night, even shaking a little bit, but after I did that first one, the rest were pretty easy. What medications do you have? I used Follistim, low-dose hCG and Ganirelix. The Follistim was a pen style injection and the needle was so small, I barely even felt it most days. The low-dose hCG used an insulin syringe and those were pretty painless too. I head read horror stories about the dull needle on the Ganirelix but I didn't have any issues with that shot either. I guess I got off pretty lucky, really. I never iced or anything. My dose for Follistim was split so I had to one dose in the morning (150iu) and one at night (150iu). I ended up having to do about 4 injections a day because of the cartridges used in that medicine. I did all my subcutaneous shots in my belly. It really wasn't bad. But that's just my experience. I was tired of doing them towards the end but that's just how it goes, I guess. You'll do great - it's very nerve wracking at first but once you get past that first shot, you'll see that it's not nearly as bad as you've imagined.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - we probably wouldn't ask either, but like you...the fact we can know makes you more curious!

I love living in NC for the most part...but the politics in this state stink (among other things). We have messed up priorities. We are worried about gay marriage & gender selection in embrios, but our school system is in the toilet. I am not trying to get political or preachey...I just think my state focuses too much on things that don't matter that much in the big picture. Focus on bringing in some revenue & paying our teachers!

I have always said NEVER tell the baby name until the ink is dry on the certificate. People always have an opinion & I would hate for someone to reuin my name before my baby is even born. I would probably just give the baby a cute nickname like Moni is currently doing.


----------



## beaglemom

Ugh...I am waiting around before I can go to the country club to set up for my stupid work reception. I told my husband I need to get pregnant on the first try because I need to be on maternity leave next year during this stupid thing! I want to go out before the planning starts & come back after it is over!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks for making me feel supported, it's keeping my spirits up despite a sh-t ton of stress ful things going on right now.

Beaglemom test omg!!! I forgot to test last cycle too, but I hope you get that bfp!

Terri, what a great response....I bet your incredibly positive attitude helped a lot. You have such a great energy!

Booger, 3 embies are awesome! The mock transfer is a breeze like 2minutes. I did it Monday.

JCM, I remember you and how much you like acupuncture. It is saving my life right now. I have so much stress I feel like I'm on the edge of a breakdown. I am very happy I took a month off from the meds. I am so happy you're doing so well. Sorry about not feeling so hot. When I was prego the idea of mayo made me gag. I found that lemon sours helped any nausea or queasiness. I think I had OHSS my 2nd IUI this time, I was tender for a week. I don't know if I will be on lupron og bcp, will find out Monday. Cornell is like 30k for ivf so I am wondering if I should take another month and do acupuncture, wait for this stress to go or just go for it.

Thank you again for all of your support ladies. We are not telling anyone we are doing this with the exception of those that absolutely need to know.


----------



## knitgirl

Booger - thanks so much, that is very encouraging. My plan is to do the first shot lying down so that if i pass out at least i won't fall! i'm a real wimp with this kind of thing. the meds they delivered are: crinone gel, HCG (sub q thank goodness), gonal-f rff, vivelle, menopur, and leupron. 

And again, thanks so much to everyone!


----------



## LadySosa

Hey everyone! Happy (almost) Friday!

We are dog sitting this weekend so we have a house full of little dogs (3!) running around going crazy. :) * Kfs -* enjoy cape cod! Sounds like an absolute blast! I've always wanted to visit the northeast. Cape cod sounds magical.
*Terri -* you must be soo excited! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!
*JCM -* you must also be excited to see your little nugget! 

Question for those who are pregnant: how many IVF cycles did it take you?

I just love reading this forum. It is always so positive and always puts me in a good mood. Love the supportive environment!!

Anyone else rather read through this forum than do actual work, at work? :) Something about this whole infertility/IVF experience makes work seem a lot less important.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I had my husband go to the transfer with me. I think they want someone there with you to take you home or just for moral support. I hate to say that something may go wrong because it's really not that serious, but it would be nice if your husband can take a half day or something and go with you. It is pretty cool watching it all happen.

knitgirl-I'm already 40, so don't be discouraged. Like I said before 'if the shots are terrible, are you going to waste your money and not do it?' They really aren't bad, but like booger said, you do get tired of doing them at the end. I did all of mine by myself with hubs being the holder of the gauze. I think I might have bled two times total. Most of the time he just stood there or wiped away a drop of medicine. hee hee. He was more nervous than I was. 

I thought the nurse was going to call me today with my frosty update, but I just looked at the paper, and they said they'd call within the week. :growlmad: I'll wait. Tonight's dinner-baked hoagies with prosciutto, artichokes, roasted red peppers and mozzarella cheese. There is no name. Just baked hoagies. hee hee. I added the prosciutto because my hubs was like 'I don't see any meat on your grocery list.' Can't we be vegetarians for one week?? hee hee. The meat is sliced super thin. I was almost embarrassed when the guy put the sticker on it because it said $1. HA!!HA!! Yeah, that's within budget.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa - I am totally addicted to this site when at work...I try to resist, but it is hard :)

Terri - you are always eating some good food...but i agree with hubby...bring on the meat! I didn't eat anything at our reception...husband had food waiting for me at home...may not have been country club food, but much happier at home eating with him than with customers & work people.

Twinge feelings back in my right side...husband is excited, but I have had stuff like this before...I will try to put a test on the counter before bed tonight.


----------



## booger76

*Beagl*e - How did that test go??? :thumbup: Glad your reception is over and hopefully you won't have to worry about it again!!!

*LadySosa* - You are in Seattle, I see. I suddenly don't feel so out of place here! I live in western Montana and my RE is in Spokane. It seems like most of the people on this thread are on the East coast - although I think Jen and Amy are Westerners too. Not that it matters, but I just felt so out of place for some reason, even though this is a virtual community. :dohh: Good luck with the 3 little dogs! Dog sitting is always fun - well, at least if the dogs are well behaved. I have had a very hard time concentrating on anything at work since we found out we would be going through IVF, though part of my problem is that I'm already bored at work (I really need to find a new job). You are not alone in that feeling!

*Terri* - After reading your post yesterday afternoon, I was craving some sort of hoagie type sandwich for dinner. I ended up making turkey meatball subs. Yum! Your posts always make me laugh. Ugh - sorry they are making you wait on your :cold: report. 

*knitgirl *- I think once you get that first shot done, you'll see they really aren't that bad. By all means though, lay down if you need to - we don't need any missing teeth or head injuries around here! 

*babywhisperer* - The only person who knows DH and are going through IVF is my sister. I haven't told anyone else in person - of course my virtual friends here know! The timing of my IVF cycle was serendipitous and I was able to swing it at work where I didn't have divulge any information. A few ladies at work know we have been trying but I keep acting like we still haven't completely made up our minds about kids. It's just easier for me that way - that way I feel like I'm not opening myself up to a bunch of prying questions and judgment.

Hello to *Erin, Jen, jkb11, brighteyez, moni, Amy, nj112233 *and* kfs*!!

Woot, woot for a long weekend here! Sorry for those of you that don't get Monday off. :cry: Even though I think it's stupid we get Columbus Day off, I'll take it. I guess it won't really be that enjoyable since I have to drive 8 hours round trip to my RE but that's okay, it's still better than work. How sad is that??


----------



## knitgirl

Terri - thanks so much for the info!

LadySosa - i totally agree with you! work is so much less a priority for me with all of this going on. and when things get really stressful at work, i have to remind myself that it is just work and not healthy for me to be so stressed. 

So, i talked to one of the nurses at my RE's office and she said i should try to stick to only 2 cups of decaf per day ... Have any of you heard that? herbal tea just doesn't really do it for me. but honestly, i will follow any recommendation at this point!

it's so exciting to hear about everyone's progress. there is soooooo much waiting involved in this IVF process, that it is great to hear about what is coming. :)

TGIF!


----------



## knitgirl

booger - yes, i'm sure you're right - the worst one will be the first one ... i plan to go to my next appt with all my teeth. :)


----------



## booger76

I only have one 10 oz. cup of regular coffee in the morning. I didn't stop during my IVF cycle. My nurse told me to avoid alcohol and really hot showers/baths but I don't remember her saying anything about coffee. I don't see how one cup of coffee could hurt anything but that's just my opinion. Did she give you a reason? 

You hear so many different things that REs and nurses tell their patients that it's hard to decide what is right and wrong. Kind of annoying, really.


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-You're welcome. My place told me to stay away from caffeine and alcohol. I drink one cup in the morning like booger, EXCEPT I have been listening since the transfer. Of course, I listened last time and it didn't help, SO...hee hee. Do what you think is best.

booger-Every time people say my posts are funny I have to go back and read what I wrote. I'm glad I make you laugh, and don't feel out of place. I can't believe you typed that. The only reason I can think of is on days when we're all chatty cathy and then when you get on to play, we're all snoozing or eating dinner. HA!!HA!! Sorry..now you have a friend that can stay up with you. Yay! Sometimes I think that I need a new job, but my work is paying for my school so after this semester, and receiving my reimbursement check in January, they can suck it. hee hee. J/K. I am thankful for the opportunity. If I get laid off, they eat the money they spent. If I leave, I'm supposed to pay back a certain percentage, but there is a weird sentence about how much exactly. I don't want to ask anyone because they will think that I'm thinking about leaving. Our HR is not confidential at all. They're pretty terrible so I try to avoid them at all costs.

The Os put more tickets up for sale today and I was able to get through. However, I have homework to do and it's threatening rain all night, so I'm going to be a wuss and get my schoolwork done prior to the game at 8pm tonight. I didn't buy tickets. If I finish my work tonight I will consider buying tickets for tomorrow's game. The weather is supposed to be much better. So my weekend is Os, Os schoolwork and Os. hee he. And wedding anniversary brunch/cake on Sunday. I'm REALLY excited about that. No bellinis or mimosas or :coffee: Grr..I love coffee with brunch.


----------



## booger76

Oh, I didn't mean to imply that you guys make me feel out of place! :blush::flower: That's not it at all. I just meant that I felt disconnected spatially - and again I don't even know why because we are all disconnected spatially, obviously! I am such an old person already, I wouldn't be surprised if most of you Eastern Time zoners are up later than I am. :coffee: I love all you guys here - that's why I keep coming back! 

So, I just got the best news at work - my boss is leaving!!!! :happydance: I feel kind of bad being so happy about it because it's not like he is a bad boss or anything, but he drives me bonkers. I know that it could always be worse, so I'm hopeful that whoever comes in to replace him isn't terrible. Hearing the news he is leaving totally just changed my attitude this morning! I can totally relate to your statement about staying at your job because of the benefits. I actually have a great job but it's just not the right career for me. DH and I have talked about me staying home when we have a child but I'm not sure I could stay home all the time. I like the social aspect of my work. I have just been in my position for 6 years now and need a change. When you get done with your schooling will you be able to pursue something new?? That's kind of exciting!


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry guys...test was negative. But my husband said too early & I am pregnant because my face is breaking out. So awesome that my breakouts are so noticeable! But I feel like I have a problem with my chin area anyways. Plus today when I was holding my phone, I realized it may be touching my chin all day. But we will see. He says test again Sunday. But I am feeling heavier cramps today. If I start soptting, I will hold off on testing until after Tues.


----------



## LadySosa

*Booger *- I hear you completely! Bored at work too. It's terrible, especially because I just started about 3 months ago. Left a company where I was for about 4 years, joined this company in July. Part of me worries I made a mistake :/ Yay for a fellow west-coaster! I've heard great things about Montana. But that is QUITE the drive to your RE! What a pain!
*Terri *- yum! Your recipe yesterday made me so hungry, lol.

I've been pretty open about IVF to a lot of people - my boss, my friends, my family. That's just me though, sometimes I can be an oversharer! Lol. I figured, this is going to be such a huge thing in our lives that people should know what's going on. And if I get irritable from all the meds, they can cut me some slack! =)
TGIF!


----------



## jkb11

Beaglemom- sorry this mornings test was negative :hugs: like hubby said though it's still early. Hope next test is a bfp!!

Hi ladies:flower: hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry about your negative beagle and sorry you're feeling yucky too. :hugs: Let's hope your husband is right. He's so positive!

AFM-I am feeling some kind of way this afternoon. Not sure, really. The nurse called and left a message saying that my transfer was great, and that I had two frosties. ONLY TWO?! So, I'm glad that I have them, of course, but out of 13-3 transferred-1 (slower growing embryo)=9. This means that 7 of them just stopped growing? What happened to them, and what are the chances that the three inside me are still growing??? I'm guess i'm just feeling bad, and now I want to eat cookies instead of these beautiful apples that I bought for a snack. I have homework to do, so don't worry, I'm not walking off the ledge, but I am getting pretty close to it. *sigh*


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Sorry about the negative test. :hugs: Nice of your husband to put a positive spin on the breakout! It is funny the things they actually notice - dirty countertop? Nope. Zit on face - let's point it out! :growlmad:

Terri - they picked the best ones to transfer! Two to freeze is still great - it is two more than last time! I understand being upset though. You get attached to those little embies. I'm sure the ones they transferred are making themselves at home so try not to worry too much. Eat an apple then a cookie!

LadySosa - The drive isn't too bad but I am glad I am not doing it in the winter! The funny thing is that even with it being 4 hours away, it is still the closest clinic. I think jobs ebb and flow with how excited we are about them. I wish I was one of those people who loved their job all the time but that just isn't happening. Oh well, it pays the bills.


----------



## Amy1976

booger76 - YAY for three perfect embryos!! One of those is your future baby!!! I'm also curious what the abnormalities were on the other 3. Do they tell you that kind of information? We are both having our sonohysterogram and mock transfer on Monday!! Whoo Hoo!!

Erin - Did you find out if your insurance will cover PGS?

Terri - I know it's a really early, but when do you think you'll start testing? Inquiring minds want to know hee hee!!! Please don't be down about the 2 frosties!! I know it's hard not to wonder what happened to all of the others... but you had 5 great ones and that's the important part!!

LadySosa - It's so cool that you are able to be so open with everyone. I'm being very secretive, even to the point of lying (which I hate to do because I always feel like the person is staring at me and swear they know I'm lying and then I get all paranoid LOL). But I told my dad and one of my best friends. I have 3 best friends in all but the other 2 are soooo close to their entire family and if I tell them, I know they will let it slip to their families. So telling them will be like telling 30 additional people which will just stress me out lol. So my logic is, since I can't control who other people tell, I decided to keep who I tell to a minimum. 

kfs1 - I'm glad your sonohysterogram went well. I am nervous as well since mine is coming up and the HSG was just horrible ugh!! You are on your way!! So excited for you!! It's so great to hear that your chances are excellent!!

Welcome knitgirl & Babywhisperer!!

Hi Jen, Moni, brighteyez, & jkb!!!


----------



## JCM

One of my slow growers was transferred along with a perfect one, and I have none left over. Moni had a slow grower too. I'll bet that one hangs on in there, Terri! But you should still have a cookie...because they are delish! 

Hi Amy! My sonohysto wasn't so awful. Take some Advil before you go to help with cramps.


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies!

Thurs night was my work banquet & last night we went to a fundraiser event. I was so tired because I woke up at 2 am & didn't get back to sleep. So I came home after work & relaxed in bed for about an hour, then off to the fundraiser. It was Woofstock! A local rescue does it. Beer, wine, bbq (from our favorite local buffet), & great music. We had so much fun. Last year they didn't have anything to drink I liked. We don't drink beer & I only like really sweet wine. So they had moscato last night! So I think I had 3-4 glasses. It was funny...my husband said don't drink too much, you will drink the baby out! But even with all that wine, I still woke up this am at 2...ugh! But I went in the living room so my husband could sleep & watched tv. One of my pups missed me, so he snuggled with me & I fell right asleep...got about an hour or 2. Now I am all set! I have a few things to do then I plan to be home to clean & organize. Then tonight we go see a local production of Spamalot...Monty Python spoof...we saw it in Vegas once & loved it. Then relax on Sunday, because on Monday I have the dentist & outlet shopping. Very busy few days for me. I am hoping to hear from my mom & she will come with me. I want to tell her about the IVF.

Anyways...I also wanted to tell you guys every once in a while I talk in my sleep. So the other night my husband was up & I said something like Are they going to parachute from the ground. So that started making me think will I say crazy stuff during my retrieval!?!

I am feeling more intense AF like cramps today...but no spotting yet. We shall see.

I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Glad you made it through your work banquet and got to attend a cool fundraiser. I love the name! Sounds like you're on easy street now! Woohoo..Have a great weekend. I'm doing schoolwork and then watching baseball. The Os lost last night in extra innings, so that was disappointing, but it's only the first game. Hopefully today they can win and continue to win the next four games.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, how is everyone?


Terri - yeah I was totally bumped about them losing last night too but we have four more to go and I have my fx that they win the rest of them. How are you feeling?


----------



## moni77

Quick hello from England. My friend got married in Torquay... small coastaltown, 3 hours from London, very quaint. Enjoying just relaxing until Tuesday. 

I did one ivf cycle in which we ended up with only 1 embie to transfer...doc said based onquality, only20% chance...but we proved him wrong! Chimmi is doing great!.

I used to drink 2 cups of tea and a glass of soda a day, now I do 1 cup of tea or ice tea. 

Terri, sorry about only 2 frosties, but you are not going to need them for a couple ofyears, anddid you reallywant that much more....then you would have to decide to donate our destroy, or have 10 kids....

I love moscato....

There won't be anything knew from me for a couple of weeks..

.


----------



## moni77

Oh, here is an interesting article that a friend posted onFacebook. I was already pretty open about the ivf, but now I think I will be even more so...

https://medium.com/theli-st-medium/in-due-time-60055938267b


----------



## terripeachy

Have fun Moni and see you when you get back. I'll check out the article. Be well!!


----------



## beaglemom

Still in the wait...maybe test tomorrow.

Bored online...so I went to cafepress.com. I won't share any because there are too many. But just search IVF in the top. One says conceived in a dish, born in to awesomeness. Love it.


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry...had to share this.
 



Attached Files:







ivf_questions3jpg_plus_size_tshirt.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning. I have the day off so going shopping. But i am at the dentist now. Yuck. 

Quick update...Negative test...no spotting...hmm...


----------



## knitgirl

morning everyone!

booger - the reason for no caffeine is because they say it may increase the risk for miscarriage. because i miscarried, even though i know it was not because of the 1/2 cup of coffee each morning, i am terrified it will happen again, so i am trying to have zero caffeine. 

Amy - i had my sonohysterogram and it was SO much better than i thought it was. a little discomfort, but no pain. i heard the HSG is much worse. good luck!

Beagle - so sorry about the negative :(


I have to go in tomorrow morning for day 21 labs to confirm ovulation and then, hopefully, will be starting lupron tomorrow night! fingers crossed!


----------



## JCM

Knitgirl, my RE said no caffeine, no alcohol from the first day I started lupron. Plus no caffeine the entire 1st trimester. I'm past the point of wanting to punch everyone though. Haha no caffeine but at it's for a good reason! I don't even really think about it anymore and it's been 2 months! You can do it!


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-Hope you ovulated! I didn't know that caffeine caused miscarriages. I wasnt' really sure of the reason, so thanks for that.

Jen-You crack me up. Two months without caffeine is great! I had a decaf coffee at my anniversary brunch yesterday and it was fine. I don't know if I tasted a difference in taste, so I probably won't have another. I just wanted SOMETHING with my brunch and bellinis/mimosas weren't an option. hee hee. 

beaglemom-Hmmm is right. Enjoy the day shopping! I'll be waiting patiently for tomorrow morning's update.

AFM-:juggle:


----------



## LadySosa

Moni - great article! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brighteyez73

Beagle - Thank you I needed to read that today.


----------



## brighteyez73

Moni - That was great reading thank you for that!!


----------



## knitgirl

JCM - yes, i've been off caffeine for about a month now, and it is fine. but i was drinking a ton of decaf and the nurse at my RE's office said i should only have 2 a day because of the small amount of caffeine in decaf. i'm so freaked that i won't get pregnant, or that i will have another miscarriage, that i'm willing to do just about anything!

terri - i'm pretty sure i did, so am sooooooo excited for tomorrow. just to clarify, they don't think that miscarriages are caused by caffeine, but that it can increase the risk. and so i'm just going to do everything i can to decrease my risk this time. i know plenty of people who drank a cup of coffee all through their pregnancy and were fine. 


there are so many things to do or not do, that it can get really overwhelming and really feed into my anxiety. i was reading about decline in the quality in eggs the older you get, and i should NOT be reading that. totally freaks me out. can you guys tell i am anxious about all of this? yikes! i need to remember to just breathe and try to stay in the day. 

also, how many of you are doing PGS - if you don't mind me asking. we just can't afford it. our IVF is covered by insurance, which we are so profoundly grateful for, because we live in MA. part of me starts to worry a bit, like we should do the PGS because i'm 39.

sorry to air all my worries ... there are just so many during this process.


----------



## JCM

Knitgirl, I'm ten years younger than Terri and she got way more eggs retrieved than I did AND way more were mature AND more made it to when they were supposed to. Don't street about that part. I did not do pgs.

A Bellini sounds amazing. I got these little ginger candy chews to help with the nausea that came full force last week. Whew. It happened. I actually vomited and had to swallow back down in public. Pretty gross. Other than that I'm good. Scan this Thursday! I am pumped!


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Monday Everyone!!! Well not really, I really dislike Mondays but it sounded nice lol :)

brighteyez73- I watched some of your vlogs over the weekend. You and your husband are so cute together... and your family is just beautiful.

JMC & knitgirl - You were right, the sonohysterogram was not bad at all :)

Booger76 - I hope your appointment went good today!!

Beagle - I hope you had a nice day shopping!!

AFM - I had my sonohysterogram and mock transfer this morning. Everything went well. It was a pretty simple procedure and everything looked great according to my Dr.

I got my schedule today as well :)

October 23rd - Last Day of BCP
October 27th - Start Medication
November 7th or 8th - Egg Retrieval
November 12th or 13th - Egg Transfer - My DH's birthday is on the 13th, I hope that's a good sign :)

Of course these are just the important dates, I left out all the ultrasound/blood work dates.

I also got my prescription today. I was prescribed Bravelle, Menopur, and Ganirelix. I have seen lots of people prescribed Gonal-F and Follistim but Bravelle is one I've rarely seen?? My Dr. says there's really no difference but it's got me a little worried. Although I'm not sure why lol. 


Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-I saw those ginger chews on Amazon and a lot of people say they work. So they're right? That's yucky that you had to swallow back down, but it's good that you're having some nausea/morning sickness. Yay!! Is this Thursday the heartbeat scan? What else are we learning?

Amy-Bravelle is on the video link that ERose posted a while back. I think they have different names based on the manufacturer. I have seen it before, so I wouldn't worry. How exciting that you have your schedule. 10 more days of BCP and you'll be golden! Are you feeling more at ease now?

knitgirl-Don't worry. I didn't do PGS, but ERose is thinking about it, and booger did it. It just depends on how you feel about it. I just want a baby. I don't need to know that everything is fine (we did our due diligence beforehand, and to me, it's not worth the extra cost), and I will take things as they come. In real life, I'm a risk taker, so I wasn't that concerned about it. If it was included, then I'd probably do it, but it's not, so...And if you're a worrier, I would stop looking at google. You'll stop leaving the house! hee hee.


----------



## JCM

Amy, I did Bravelle too. It's all the same really. Yay for your schedule! I love when everything is all set. I love organization!!! 

Terri, we will see how many are in there as well! Doc says it's either one or two. None of that quads nonsense! My mom actually took the afternoon off to come too. I know I was actually happy that I had some kind of sickness. Reminds me that it's real and when I feel like complaining I remind myself that the baby is growing. The chews are tolerable with a little at a time. I can't eat the whole candy at once. Too spicy! Lol but after I eat it, the nausea calms down and I can't eat something small. It's like I have a 5 minute window to get something in me before I get sick. Fun little game. Lol
Is your blood test the end of this week?


----------



## terripeachy

My test is on the 21st, so I still have over a week to wait. It hasn't been bad so far though, but I've been keeping busy and doing tons of stuff, so I haven't been bored. Hopefully I'll feel the same at the end of this week. hee hee. We'll see...Aww..that's so sweet that your mom is coming with you to your appointment. I hope there are as many babies as you want inside your belly! fxfx


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!!! Well not really, I really dislike Mondays but it sounded nice lol :)
> 
> brighteyez73- I watched some of your vlogs over the weekend. You and your husband are so cute together... and your family is just beautiful.
> 
> JMC & knitgirl - You were right, the sonohysterogram was not bad at all :)
> 
> Booger76 - I hope your appointment went good today!!
> 
> Beagle - I hope you had a nice day shopping!!
> 
> AFM - I had my sonohysterogram and mock transfer this morning. Everything went well. It was a pretty simple procedure and everything looked great according to my Dr.
> 
> I got my schedule today as well :)
> 
> October 23rd - Last Day of BCP
> October 27th - Start Medication
> November 7th or 8th - Egg Retrieval
> November 12th or 13th - Egg Transfer - My DH's birthday is on the 13th, I hope that's a good sign :)
> 
> Of course these are just the important dates, I left out all the ultrasound/blood work dates.
> 
> I also got my prescription today. I was prescribed Bravelle, Menopur, and Ganirelix. I have seen lots of people prescribed Gonal-F and Follistim but Bravelle is one I've rarely seen?? My Dr. says there's really no difference but it's got me a little worried. Although I'm not sure why lol.
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!

I think you and I are on a very similar cycle. I start the estrogen patch this Saturday. I will be looking at a retrieval around Nov 5th, possible 3 or 5 day transfer so a bets around Nov 19th. I was prescribed Menopur, Ganirelix, Gonal F...and took the class today to learn how to mix the menopur...can we be cycle buddies?? Glad the sonohys wasn't bad, it was a little uncomfortable but not bad, I was happy to learn they wouldn't be doing another HSG which reminds me of labor pains, not fun.

Moni & Beagle thank you for posting that, the timing was perfect. I went to see my BFF and her 1mo old and 17mo old. I was fine, happy for her and unfazed until I drove home. I'm scared, we are bringing out the big guns after 3 failed IUIs and we only have enough funds for 1 fresh cycle. We bought a house and had a lot of major expenses in the last year. I'm second guessing myself...which means time for me to get out of my head, time for acupuncture on Wed!

Terri I hope this week flies for you! Playing Words With Friends helps me pass the time. Funny story, my MIL invited me to play and it ended the best way it could, we tied!!!! We haven't played since, lol!

JCM how are you doing? Have you tried Prego Pops, they are sour and help nausea. I am so excited for your scan!!

Knitgirl, we looked into PGS and decided not to do it, I would rather transfer fresh embryos. The nurse leading the class today did say she has never heard of their practice losing an embryo due to the testing. The genetic counselor said they usually do the PGS when there is a known abnormality that runs in the family or someone has multiple losses. I would say trust the advice of the RE and what your gut says.

I need this dark cloud following me foe the last month to leave, lots of upsetting things going on and to make matters worse someone took my wallet from the movie theater on Sat. No one turned it in and I filed a police report. I left it hanging around the cup holder and someone took it before they cleaned the theater, or so the manager claims. There wasn't a lot of money but my commuter ticket and subway pass which is $300 right there, my credit and debit cards, license, work ID, business cards, IVF notes, receipts all gone. So much sensitive info and now they know where I live and work, that I am doing IVF...makes me feel violated. My head is filled with so much stuff I am forgetting everything, so distracted! 

How did everyone do with their meds and the side effects? Did it add stress or emotional reactions to things like work? Were the side effects noticeable? I work on a trading desk so it's hard to mask anything and I need to leave the desk to talk on the phone. Not to mention my manager is nosey, and has asked in the past when I did IUI if I was doing IVF since I had so many Dr appts. Who asks that???? And when I was prego last year he kept telling me I'd end up on my back on bed rest. I asked him if this conclusion was based on his years as an OBGYN...that shut him up for about a week. So inappropriate. 

Saying prayers for all of you ladies. Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## beaglemom

Hello ladies...

Knitgirl - we are going to be doing PGS. Our reason is because we only want to transfer 1 to prevent multiples. We also get a discount on FET if the fresh doesn't work since we paid for PGS. Also my office can do the PGS right after retrieval & does not delay a fresh transfer. But as everyone has said, it is a personal choice. Def get as much info from your dr as possible. My dr claims PGS increases IVF odds from 50% to 70%.

Amy - others have already commented, but when dong medicated IUI, my dr referred to the 3 follicle stimulating meds as the same. She mentioned follistim & but if insurance won't cover do one of the others. So I just went with the 1st mentioned. I hope to continue follistim during IVF because I feel I responded well to it.

Terri - good luck on the beta. Do you plan to test early at all?

Babywhisperer - so glad you are moving forward. I hate it about your luck these days. We had people go through our unlocked cars in our neighborhood. It just makes you feel angry & violated. I had a period of time about a year & a half ago & things just seemed to keep falling. I thought things came in 3s...so my 3 came & I thought it was over & then our cat died! But then things got better. I just know you are about to make a turn in a great direction. PS - I hate the jerks you work with. I have heard more of your stories than others through our other thread & your coworkers can just be awful. If it is meant to be, I hope a better job is in your future.

So I went to pick up my mom...over an hour away...planned to go to an outlet an hour away. But she told me about QVC in another outlet so we went there. It was almost 2 hours away. We were so unorganized & all over so I just got home around 9. I am so wore out. I ended up not telling her about the IVF...which meant no baby store for me today. But I feel okay about it. I would rather just surprise her when I am pregnant. Or if the right time comes me & my husband will tell her together.

So a little but of spotting today. Not decided on how I will test in the next few days. Of course my cycle has to be delayed. I am happy I decided to postpone until early Dec. Otherwise I would feel tight on time to fit everything in before Thanksgiving.

Sorry for so long...now time for bed...work in the morning.


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-I do play WWF. hee hee. My sister and I love it, and then I play with one of her girlfriends and my best moto. girlfriend. I try to keep it to three opponents because I will get addicted fast. If you want to play, I'm terripeachy. Surprise! hee hee. 

beaglemom-I may test on Saturday or Sunday. I just changed my date on the 35+ testing thread to Sunday, but I'm always scared. I really hate seeing that stark white. Like HATE, and I don't want to face reality. So, we'll see if I do test on the 19th. My chart is looking fab though, so it's getting me a little bit excited.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I think you should be excited...you had a great cycle this time. I tested again today with a negative. I didn't expect anything more but just aggrevated at another delayed cycle. I am usually not emotional about tests. I can take them without much feeling or anything. But not this month. I really just didn't want to take any at all. So I had my husband do it. I just didn't want to look at them. I did take the one on Monday on my own. But today & Sat he did it. It was funny...I asked him if I should test today & he said yes. So when he got up he was like which test are you taking? I had already peed in the cup when I got up but went back to bed. It is nice when he is all in to it. But I am just ready to get moving! I may still ask about the timeline & see if I can get the IVF fit in for Nov. I may be able to take time the week of Thanksgiving. We will just see...just need my damn cycle to start already!


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!!! Well not really, I really dislike Mondays but it sounded nice lol :)
> 
> brighteyez73- I watched some of your vlogs over the weekend. You and your husband are so cute together... and your family is just beautiful.
> 
> JMC & knitgirl - You were right, the sonohysterogram was not bad at all :)
> 
> Booger76 - I hope your appointment went good today!!
> 
> Beagle - I hope you had a nice day shopping!!
> 
> AFM - I had my sonohysterogram and mock transfer this morning. Everything went well. It was a pretty simple procedure and everything looked great according to my Dr.
> 
> I got my schedule today as well :)
> 
> October 23rd - Last Day of BCP
> October 27th - Start Medication
> November 7th or 8th - Egg Retrieval
> November 12th or 13th - Egg Transfer - My DH's birthday is on the 13th, I hope that's a good sign :)
> 
> Of course these are just the important dates, I left out all the ultrasound/blood work dates.
> 
> I also got my prescription today. I was prescribed Bravelle, Menopur, and Ganirelix. I have seen lots of people prescribed Gonal-F and Follistim but Bravelle is one I've rarely seen?? My Dr. says there's really no difference but it's got me a little worried. Although I'm not sure why lol.
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!

Thank you!!! Very much they all mean the world to me!


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy - I am so excited about you getting your schedule and WOW on hubby's birthday that does feel like a good sign. My fingers are crossed for you and hubby! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Sorry about the negative :hugs:, but I hear you on the delayed cycle. Grrr..Are you sure you're going to try to fit this in over Thanksgiving? Don't you want to relax over the holiday and not stress out about getting monitored and going shopping at 3am for Christmas presents? hee hee. Don't stress yourself out about it, but definitely see if you can make a reasonable schedule around the holiday.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beagle-Sorry about the negative :hugs:, but I hear you on the delayed cycle. Grrr..Are you sure you're going to try to fit this in over Thanksgiving? Don't you want to relax over the holiday and not stress out about getting monitored and going shopping at 3am for Christmas presents? hee hee. Don't stress yourself out about it, but definitely see if you can make a reasonable schedule around the holiday.

Thanksgiving is not a big deal at my house. Sister is in Baltimore with my nephews, mom & husband both work retail. ANd I have never been one to go out in the craziness. I def do not want to stress, so Dec will probably be it...just want to hear my options, though...you know? But it will most likely be Dec.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - I'm so glad everything went well yesterday. Our schedules are so close! My Dr. also prescribed Bravelle if it makes you feel any better. :)

Babywhisperer - We're pretty close in schedule, too. My retrieval will be somewhere around the 3rd/4th of November. I'm so sorry that your wallet was stolen and that you've been having a rough time. :( I'm sure things will turn around for you soon.

Moni - Have a great trip!

Knit - Good luck today. Hope everything looks good and you can start Lupron tonight.

Terri - Happy anniversary! And once again, I'm not worried about your 2 frosties because that still means you have 5 (and your PUPO). :) And like you said, your chart's looking fabulous.

JCM - Ugh. Sorry about your nausea. I'm totally freaked about the caffeine. I only have coffee in the morning but I LOVE my early-morning caffeine. :)

Beagle - I hope your AF comes soon so you can just move on! It's always delayed when we actually want it to come, right?

LadySosa - I think it's great that you're so open about your IVF experience. My sister and a handful of my friends know what's going on. I'm not sure that I mentioned it to my Mom just yet (strangely) but I of course will. I have been debating on telling my immediate team at work since I'll be starting meds soon and will need to take a few days for ET/ER. Then again, do I want them asking me about the results if it isn't successful...?

Hi everyone else! Weekend in the Cape was GREAT. My meds are being delivered today! I am super-excited to get things rolling. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Knitgirl - we are going to be doing PGS. Our reason is because we only want to transfer 1 to prevent multiples. We also get a discount on FET if the fresh doesn't work since we paid for PGS. Also my office can do the PGS right after retrieval & does not delay a fresh transfer. But as everyone has said, it is a personal choice. Def get as much info from your dr as possible. My dr claims PGS increases IVF odds from 50% to 70%.
> 
> Amy - others have already commented, but when dong medicated IUI, my dr referred to the 3 follicle stimulating meds as the same. She mentioned follistim & but if insurance won't cover do one of the others. So I just went with the 1st mentioned. I hope to continue follistim during IVF because I feel I responded well to it.
> 
> Terri - good luck on the beta. Do you plan to test early at all?
> 
> Babywhisperer - so glad you are moving forward. I hate it about your luck these days. We had people go through our unlocked cars in our neighborhood. It just makes you feel angry & violated. I had a period of time about a year & a half ago & things just seemed to keep falling. I thought things came in 3s...so my 3 came & I thought it was over & then our cat died! But then things got better. I just know you are about to make a turn in a great direction. PS - I hate the jerks you work with. I have heard more of your stories than others through our other thread & your coworkers can just be awful. If it is meant to be, I hope a better job is in your future.
> 
> So I went to pick up my mom...over an hour away...planned to go to an outlet an hour away. But she told me about QVC in another outlet so we went there. It was almost 2 hours away. We were so unorganized & all over so I just got home around 9. I am so wore out. I ended up not telling her about the IVF...which meant no baby store for me today. But I feel okay about it. I would rather just surprise her when I am pregnant. Or if the right time comes me & my husband will tell her together.
> 
> So a little but of spotting today. Not decided on how I will test in the next few days. Of course my cycle has to be delayed. I am happy I decided to postpone until early Dec. Otherwise I would feel tight on time to fit everything in before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sorry for so long...now time for bed...work in the morning.

Thanks lady, yes there are 2-3 guys I work with who are notorious for being absurdly awful...the kind that were looking for a job forever and had doors shut in their face b/c of their reputations. All they want is to take my accts since they think they can do a better job and want more money (not that they need it at all), it's about competition. It's funny to me b/c they had 12 weeks to cover my accts when I was on maternity leave and they did next to no business. My customers are loyal b/c I'm honest. I'll leave you with 1 story, one of the guys was walking down the stairs to the subway, he clipped a 50yr old woman on the stairs with his briefcase, she fell, he turned around and kept on walking. Myself and another coworker were standing there in shock and this poor woman was hurt to the point that she couldn't get up. The stories do not get better from there. That same guy was verbally abusing me so badly when I was prego a woman who sits behind me complained to her manager, so they moved my seat. The guy who sits next to the jerk now wants his seat moved. Karma needs to kick this guys a$$.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

How is everyone doing? 

*Beagle* - Sorry for the negative. It seems like almost everyone had a delayed cycle going into IVF. It's like our bodies are playing cruel games with us. :cry: 

*Terri* - I hear ya on the stark white tests. That's why I stopped testing when we were TTC naturally. I can only imagine what it must be like after an IVF cycle; it would be very hard not to test early. If you test on Sunday, how many days past transfer is that??

*Jen* - Sorry that the nausea has set in - but like you said, it's a good sign. Can't wait to hear about your scan on Thursday!!! :thumbup:

*Amy* - Glad your mock and sonohysterogram went well. Isn't it exciting when you get your calendar and you can map it all out? :happydance:

*babywhisperer* - Sorry you lost your wallet! That really stinks. When it rains is pours. :cry: I didn't really have too many reactions to the medications other than headaches. I don't remember my emotions being affected too much - the birth control is much worse for me for that. 

*knitgirl* - We did the PGS for the same reason as Beagle. We wanted to do an elective single embryo transfer (eSET) and knowing which ones were normal right from the get go makes that an easier process. It definitely adds onto the cost but from our perspective, it gave us peace of mind. Our nurse said all of our embryos that were tested looked really good so there is a pretty good probability the abnormal ones could have been selected for transfer. Of course, they might not have been either. It's a very personal decision! It was easy for us but take the time to get the information you need and come to the decision that's best for you guys. :flower:

Moni - Enjoy your trip - it sounds lovely!!

Hello to *Erin, jkb11, LadySosa,and Brighteyez!!!!* :hugs:


Well, my transfer just got complicated. Ugh. The mock didn't go well. My Dr. said he has never seen a uterus like mine. He said I can brag that it is 1 in a 1000. Haha. :haha: It has a very sharp angle that made getting the catheter in almost impossible. It took a lot of work -there was cramping and bleeding and he says that's not good. He was finally able to get a catheter in after about 15 tries so he CAN do it but it's not as clean or gentle as he would like. He said I can have a hysteroscopy done and he would reshape my uterus to get rid of the sharp angle. That would obviously push our transfer out - maybe to February. Insurance might not cover it either. It's an outpatient surgery so it could cost around $6,000. Yay. He said another option is to do a transfer and see if it works and if it doesn't, then we can do the procedure. 

In any case, I did some quick research last night and difficult transfers have a much lower implantation rate. I am leaning heavily right now towards having the procedure. I just don't know if I'm willing to chance it, you know? Ugh. Why can't any of this just be easy.

Thoughts???


----------



## JCM

Thanks babywhisperer! I will try those next! Wow your coworkers suck! I'm a stay at home step mom so I didn't have to worry about hiding emotions. Lol those kids knew to watch out! Mainly my DH got the worst of it. We had some lame fights here and there but like booger said, the bcp was the worst part. Made me so cranky. Actually I think I'm more emotional now! Haha did anyone watch the walking dead premier? I couldn't stop crying! Normally I'm like "yeah rip his head off!!!" 
Same thing happened in church. Pretty sure my eyes weren't dry for over an hour. Geez, what a baby. 
Terri, Sunday doesn't seem too far now! 
Booger, I'd maybe lean towards the surgery. Your tww would be so stressful I feel. If it were me, I'd be reading about difficult implantation rates the whole wait and I'd be too stressed out.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - it is a hard decision. Do some more research to get some info. If insurance covers it, I would def go for it. But if not, I would be so torn especially after spending so much money already. Part of you wants to keep going because otherwise all the money is lost. I hope you find some answers. My 1st call would be to the insurance company...or have the dr office do it for you.

Jen - my husband is a huge Walking Dead fan...me not so much.

So I have a question for the experienced IVF folks. My insurance pays for flu shots. I think all insurance does. Anyways, we have like a thing a work where everyone comes & hets their shot. I have never had a flu shot. I do not get sick often so I figure if it ain't broke. My sister says she always gets sick after her shot. So I noticed some of you or all of you were on antibiotics to prevent sickness. Do you think I should get the shot since I plan to be pregnant or avoid it so as not to add any conflicts?


----------



## JCM

Ahhhhh it's so good! You must watch it! 
I say skip the flu shot. I didn't have to take antibiotics or anything though. DH always has to get it because he's a surgeon and they make him at the hospital. Lol I never get it and I never get the flu so he laughed when I asked him if I should get it this year. He gave me a look like "really? You're afraid of getting the flu when youre already acting like you have the flu?" Good point DH... Wouldn't hurt to ask your doc though!


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> *Beagle* - Sorry for the negative. It seems like almost everyone had a delayed cycle going into IVF. It's like our bodies are playing cruel games with us. :cry:
> 
> *Terri* - I hear ya on the stark white tests. That's why I stopped testing when we were TTC naturally. I can only imagine what it must be like after an IVF cycle; it would be very hard not to test early. If you test on Sunday, how many days past transfer is that??
> 
> *Jen* - Sorry that the nausea has set in - but like you said, it's a good sign. Can't wait to hear about your scan on Thursday!!! :thumbup:
> 
> *Amy* - Glad your mock and sonohysterogram went well. Isn't it exciting when you get your calendar and you can map it all out? :happydance:
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Sorry you lost your wallet! That really stinks. When it rains is pours. :cry: I didn't really have too many reactions to the medications other than headaches. I don't remember my emotions being affected too much - the birth control is much worse for me for that.
> 
> *knitgirl* - We did the PGS for the same reason as Beagle. We wanted to do an elective single embryo transfer (eSET) and knowing which ones were normal right from the get go makes that an easier process. It definitely adds onto the cost but from our perspective, it gave us peace of mind. Our nurse said all of our embryos that were tested looked really good so there is a pretty good probability the abnormal ones could have been selected for transfer. Of course, they might not have been either. It's a very personal decision! It was easy for us but take the time to get the information you need and come to the decision that's best for you guys. :flower:
> 
> Moni - Enjoy your trip - it sounds lovely!!
> 
> Hello to *Erin, jkb11, LadySosa,and Brighteyez!!!!* :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, my transfer just got complicated. Ugh. The mock didn't go well. My Dr. said he has never seen a uterus like mine. He said I can brag that it is 1 in a 1000. Haha. :haha: It has a very sharp angle that made getting the catheter in almost impossible. It took a lot of work -there was cramping and bleeding and he says that's not good. He was finally able to get a catheter in after about 15 tries so he CAN do it but it's not as clean or gentle as he would like. He said I can have a hysteroscopy done and he would reshape my uterus to get rid of the sharp angle. That would obviously push our transfer out - maybe to February. Insurance might not cover it either. It's an outpatient surgery so it could cost around $6,000. Yay. He said another option is to do a transfer and see if it works and if it doesn't, then we can do the procedure.
> 
> In any case, I did some quick research last night and difficult transfers have a much lower implantation rate. I am leaning heavily right now towards having the procedure. I just don't know if I'm willing to chance it, you know? Ugh. Why can't any of this just be easy.
> 
> Thoughts???

Good afternoon Booger,

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm actually not more at ease lol. Since it's more real to me now and approaching quickly, I'm actually more nervous. Starting to over worry everything and every little decision we've made. I just need to relax lol. Your chart is looking SO good!! I'm really excited for you.

JMC - It really does make me feel so much better someone else was prescribed Bravelle on this thread. I can relax about that now lol.

Babywhisperer - We definitely can be cycle buddies :) kfs1 and brighteyez73 are very close to us as well. So sorry to hear about your wallet. I would die for sure, my whole life is in my wallet/purse. People can be such a**holes.

beaglemom - I'm sorry to hear about the negative. We don't make a big deal about Thanksgiving here either. We usually do something like go up to the mountains for the day. So it would not be stressful for me at all to do IVF through Thanksgiving. Flu shots never really seemed to do much for me either. I always got sick anyways with just another strain or something. And they did make me feel yucky for a day or two also.

ksf1 - YAY another Bravelle user lol. Hearing a few more people have used or are using it definitely relieves my worries about it. There will be a few of us that will be within a week of each other this cycle. So exciting :)

booger76 - UGH I don't even know what to say. Such a hard decision to make. Such a set back too. Why do these things have to get so complicated? Isn't the fact that we can't conceive naturally complicated enough for us? I was really trying to think what I would do if I were in your shoes, and I really can't decide. I guess I would just research more into how much of a difference a more difficult transfer makes. I would think that even if getting to and inside the cervix was tough, once inside they should be fine? But of course I don't really know. What did your Dr. say about that part? I guess my decision would also be based on if my insurance covered it or not. Especially since my insurance doesn't cover one penny of IVF. I also have a complicated cervix position (angled down) that took a few extra minutes getting to and he had to use a longer whatever it is they use, but it was only a minor inconvenience, nothing that worried my Dr. at all.

P.S. I've told my husband that I think it totally sucks that most insurances don't cover IVF and that I'm going to run up 15K worth of other services to get even lol :) For instance, my back sometimes get a pinch nerve that goes away in a day or so, well now I'm thinking I need physical therapy HA!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Terri - I'm actually not more at ease lol. Since it's more real to me now and approaching quickly, I'm actually more nervous. Starting to over worry everything and every little decision we've made. I just need to relax lol. Your chart is looking SO good!! I'm really excited for you.
> 
> JMC - It really does make me feel so much better someone else was prescribed Bravelle on this thread. I can relax about that now lol.
> 
> Babywhisperer - We definitely can be cycle buddies :) kfs1 and brighteyez73 are very close to us as well. So sorry to hear about your wallet. I would die for sure, my whole life is in my wallet/purse. People can be such a**holes.
> 
> beaglemom - I'm sorry to hear about the negative. We don't make a big deal about Thanksgiving here either. We usually do something like go up to the mountains for the day. So it would not be stressful for me at all to do IVF through Thanksgiving. Flu shots never really seemed to do much for me either. I always got sick anyways with just another strain or something. And they did make me feel yucky for a day or two also.
> 
> ksf1 - YAY another Bravelle user lol. Hearing a few more people have used or are using it definitely relieves my worries about it. There will be a few of us that will be within a week of each other this cycle. So exciting :)
> 
> booger76 - UGH I don't even know what to say. Such a hard decision to make. Such a set back too. Why do these things have to get so complicated? Isn't the fact that we can't conceive naturally complicated enough for us? I was really trying to think what I would do if I were in your shoes, and I really can't decide. I guess I would just research more into how much of a difference a more difficult transfer makes. I would think that even if getting to and inside the cervix was tough, once inside they should be fine? But of course I don't really know. What did your Dr. say about that part? I guess my decision would also be based on if my insurance covered it or not. Especially since my insurance doesn't cover one penny of IVF. I also have a complicated cervix position (angled down) that took a few extra minutes getting to and he had to use a longer whatever it is they use, but it was only a minor inconvenience, nothing that worried my Dr. at all.
> 
> P.S. I've told my husband that I think it totally sucks that most insurances don't cover IVF and that I'm going to run up 15K worth of other services to get even lol :) For instance, my back sometimes get a pinch nerve that goes away in a day or so, well now I'm thinking I need physical therapy HA!

Yeah!! You might have to talk me off a ledge once or twice.....a day. Lol.

Booger, this is a hard decision but considering the cost of INF if it were me I would want to increase my chances however I could. I would ask how that shape uterus is for carrying a baby. If they think it might be an issue as you get along in the pregnancy, that might answer it for you. 

Beagle, I have only had the flu shot once and I got the flu 2 mos later anyway. I think it protects you 30%, or can lessen it if you get it. They make the shot in anticipation of what strain it MIGHT be. Then again with all the enterovirus going around it might be a bad year for flu, esp here in NY with a very bad winter predicted.

Kfs how was the Cape? Weather good?

Jcm, I know how you feel. I could tear up while on meds for my IUIs at the slightest jab by a coworker. My fuse gets short for the shenanigans at work. I haven't taken it out on DH so much, just when he asks to do stupid things that a married guy with a 10mo old should know better than to even ask. I have never gotten into Walking Dead, something about zombies makes my skin crawl.

Away from all of that I am sincerely grateful to have been introduced to you all, thanks again Beagle. If any of you are in NY let me know!


----------



## beaglemom

Well these are a great group of folks. The IUI thread was great, but I was growing out of it the closer I got to IVF...& I could tell as you moved to IVF you really needed a great support system. I am glad you are fitting in nicely with us & feeling welcomed!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-If I test on Sunday, I would be 11d5t. That's plenty. HA!!HA!! I'm so sorry to hear about your upside down/weird angled uterus. When I did my first transfer the doctor said that I had a retroverted uterus. I had no idea! Apparently, it doesn't affect anything, thankfully, but it would have been nice to know earlier when I had all those scans and such. It is what it is. In your case, I would probably get the surgery (or whatever it is). You're spending a ton for IVF, so you want to have the best chances possible, so if you know going in that your chances aren't good, it wouldn't make you feel very positive, and that's not a good feeling. Every time I have at least felt positive, ya know? Talk it over with DH and see what your insurance says and go from there. Sorry you have to wait a little bit longer, but I think it'll be worth it.

beagle-I only had to take antibiotics the night before my transfer. It was a pill. I have never had the flu and I have never had the flu shot. Not sure what to tell you. I know myself and I wouldn't get it until I had to.

:wave: to everyone else...I just finished cooking, so I want to eat and then Game 3 of the ALCS is on. Go Os!!!


----------



## LadySosa

BabyW - So sorry about your wallet getting stolen! No fun at all. Must be so frustrating and added stress that you don't need. Keep your chin up!

And Booger - sorry you're going through this. The road never seems to be a smooth one, especially when you so badly want it to be easy! I feel ya. If I were you, I would likely go for the procedure.

AFM - getting ready for my laparoscopy (sp?) - it's coming up, this Thursday. I'm a little nervous, just because there is a slight chance of damaging other organs while they're in there, but the likelihood is minimal! So I'll stay positive! At least I get a couple days off work! =)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## kfs1

Booger - *sigh*. I really feel for you lady. I'm so sorry that you now may possibly have to delay things further. I know it STINKS to have to wait longer and get the surgery but personally that's what I would do. I just think it would be better going into the transfer knowing that you have done all that you could do.

JCM - Looooooooooove the walking dead. The premiere was brutal but so good, right?

Babywhisper - Fellow New Yorker here. :) The cape was fantastic - thanks for asking. It rained on Saturday but cleared up later in the day and the weather was great the rest of the trip. The house we stayed in was amazing. Built in the 1800s - right on the beach. Seriously the perfect location. My friends and I go the cape every October - our annual friend's trip. There are around 20 of us who go, and the # keeps growing as people have more kids. Hopefully I'll add to the numbers next year. :)

Beagle - I say skip the shot if you have never gotten it. Like you said, some people get symptoms after having the shot so you don't want to accidentally make yourself sick.

LadySosa - Remind me again. Why are you getting the laparoscopy again?

Terri - How's it going? Any symptoms? Notice anything different?

Amy - Good plan to run up $15K worth of other medical services. :) I totally agree with you. Infertility should ALWAYS be covered under insurance. So completely unfair.

Speaking of, did you all see the news report about Facebook and Apple covering egg freezing? I assume the difference is that any woman can automatically have her eggs frozen even without proving "infertility", right? 

Hi Brighteyez! eRose - Where have you been??

Question for people who were on BCPs. How long after stopping BCPs and having your period did you start your meds?


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I remember you mentioning your friend's trip last year. How fun..and yes! You will add to the number next year. And you'll get a break from holding the baby because all the other moms will want to hold him/her, and you can have some fun! I saw a mention of the egg freezing, but didn't read the article. I think that's great, however, is it a way for them to get more work out of people now, and hope they have moved on when they're ready to have children? hee hee. Had I known my eggs were truly THIS valuable, I probably would've considered it in my younger years. I knew they were valuable and winding down, but didn't understand the urgency until now.

I believe I started my meds 4 days after completing BCP. I had to go for a scan three days after bcp to make sure my lining and ovaries were where they were supposed to be, and day 4 started the shots to build them back up.

I notice I miss my coffee. hee hee. I had decaf with brunch on Sunday, and I have had two cups of decaf tea, but it's really not the same. The only thing I notice is that my temperature is making me happy. I'm afraid to have a crash in the next few days, but I'm just remembering that I'm PUPO and going on with my life. I went to the dentist yesterday and she asked about my health prior to doing the xray thing, but I didn't say anything. She said that once women are in their first trimester they avoid doing x-rays, but it's a super low dose. :juggle:


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Booger - *sigh*. I really feel for you lady. I'm so sorry that you now may possibly have to delay things further. I know it STINKS to have to wait longer and get the surgery but personally that's what I would do. I just think it would be better going into the transfer knowing that you have done all that you could do.
> 
> JCM - Looooooooooove the walking dead. The premiere was brutal but so good, right?
> 
> Babywhisper - Fellow New Yorker here. :) The cape was fantastic - thanks for asking. It rained on Saturday but cleared up later in the day and the weather was great the rest of the trip. The house we stayed in was amazing. Built in the 1800s - right on the beach. Seriously the perfect location. My friends and I go the cape every October - our annual friend's trip. There are around 20 of us who go, and the # keeps growing as people have more kids. Hopefully I'll add to the numbers next year. :)
> 
> Beagle - I say skip the shot if you have never gotten it. Like you said, some people get symptoms after having the shot so you don't want to accidentally make yourself sick.
> 
> LadySosa - Remind me again. Why are you getting the laparoscopy again?
> 
> Terri - How's it going? Any symptoms? Notice anything different?
> 
> Amy - Good plan to run up $15K worth of other medical services. :) I totally agree with you. Infertility should ALWAYS be covered under insurance. So completely unfair.
> 
> Speaking of, did you all see the news report about Facebook and Apple covering egg freezing? I assume the difference is that any woman can automatically have her eggs frozen even without proving "infertility", right?
> 
> Hi Brighteyez! eRose - Where have you been??
> 
> Question for people who were on BCPs. How long after stopping BCPs and having your period did you start your meds?

Hello KFS1 - I am doing ok Friday is my last day for BCP and I have a head cold which is kicking my butt. Taking Emergen-C, tea with honey and Tylenol Cold in the mean time want to be well....shots are starting next week. Due to my fear of them I don't think I would be a good patient for hubby if I don't feel well on top off :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - keep your core temp warm so the little one can snuggle in & be comfortable!

I am still in limbo land...sucks. No more testing for me, though...just waiting it out I think.


----------



## knitgirl

Morning! Yesterday, I had written a long post with individual msgs, but when I tried to post it I was told I was on a "time out" - yes, that's what it said. Apparently I am not allowed to post a link to a website until I have posted 10 times. Anyway, I ended up losing what I wrote as I had a problem with my work computer ... not a great day for me with technology. 

I'll try to recap!

booger - I'm soooo sorry that you have to delay! Totally stinks and so frustrating I'm sure. 

babywhisperer - your coworkers sound just awful - I can't even imagine! I feel really lucky to work with all social workers and other mental health professionals. I definitely couldn't cut it in your field!

terri - fingers crossed!!

beagle - in terms of the flu shot, it's highly recommended for pregnant women. I got mine last month so that if I get pregnant right away I won't need to get it in the first trimester. But it really is what you are most comfortable with.

jen - In terms of the nausea, I got some ginger chews from Trader Joe's and they helped a lot when I was pregnant before. Also, and this was the link I was trying to post, there is a company called Earth Mama Angel Baby and they have a tea for nausea. I've never tried it, but I drink their Peaceful Mama Tea and I like it. 

Sorry if I missed anyone! My attempted post from yesterday was more comprehensive I think. :)

I started Lupron last night!!!!! I gave myself the shot and was nervous but okay, until I went to take it out and felt like I was going to pass out. I started heading for the couch and my husband was following behind with the sharps container, worried I was going to pass out with the needle in my hand. Ha! But I was so PROUD of myself for doing the injection all by myself! And for those of you who have not started yet, I didn't really even feel the needle it was so tiny!

I think I have lost count ... how many of you are starting injections now too?


----------



## brighteyez73

knitgirl said:


> Morning! Yesterday, I had written a long post with individual msgs, but when I tried to post it I was told I was on a "time out" - yes, that's what it said. Apparently I am not allowed to post a link to a website until I have posted 10 times. Anyway, I ended up losing what I wrote as I had a problem with my work computer ... not a great day for me with technology.
> 
> I'll try to recap!
> 
> booger - I'm soooo sorry that you have to delay! Totally stinks and so frustrating I'm sure.
> 
> babywhisperer - your coworkers sound just awful - I can't even imagine! I feel really lucky to work with all social workers and other mental health professionals. I definitely couldn't cut it in your field!
> 
> terri - fingers crossed!!
> 
> beagle - in terms of the flu shot, it's highly recommended for pregnant women. I got mine last month so that if I get pregnant right away I won't need to get it in the first trimester. But it really is what you are most comfortable with.
> 
> jen - In terms of the nausea, I got some ginger chews from Trader Joe's and they helped a lot when I was pregnant before. Also, and this was the link I was trying to post, there is a company called Earth Mama Angel Baby and they have a tea for nausea. I've never tried it, but I drink their Peaceful Mama Tea and I like it.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone! My attempted post from yesterday was more comprehensive I think. :)
> 
> I started Lupron last night!!!!! I gave myself the shot and was nervous but okay, until I went to take it out and felt like I was going to pass out. I started heading for the couch and my husband was following behind with the sharps container, worried I was going to pass out with the needle in my hand. Ha! But I was so PROUD of myself for doing the injection all by myself! And for those of you who have not started yet, I didn't really even feel the needle it was so tiny!
> 
> I think I have lost count ... how many of you are starting injections now too?

Knitgirl - Awesome to know because I am terrified of needles. I start my shot tomorrow. The more I hear it's not painful the better I feel and a little less fearful I am. My husband has been telling me he has some techniques to help me through so between you ladies and his techniques I should be ok.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I have definitely been keeping my core warm. I am a sock wearer, so now that it's been getting cold, I've been wearing my socks-even at night. hee hee. During the workday, I always have my sweater on because no matter what the season, I'm always chilly at work. Of course, having no hair in wintertime doesn't help things, but I have hats too and am not ashamed to wear them!

knitgirl-Sorry for your computer issues. We feel the love. Glad your shot wasn't bad. The idea of it is much worse than the actual thing. How long are you on Lupron? Then what?


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Thanks for all your support! It really means a lot and it's so helpful to bounce this stuff off of others who are going through the same thing - even if it's not the exact same process, y'all know the emotional aspect of all of this and that is the hardest part. :hugs:

*knitgirl* - Congrats on getting through the first shot. It truly is the worst one. You'll do great from here on out!

*Beagle *- I get a flu shot every year. It does not make you sick. It is not a 100% guarantee you won't get the flu, but if you do, it should lessen the severity of it. About 6 years ago, I missed getting one and I did get the flu and missed an entire week of work. I felt like poo. I'm not willing to risk that again.

*Terri* - Sorry about your O's. They are having a tough go right now. Your chart looks amazing, chica!!! I can barely handle the suspense until you test.

*kfs* - Glad you had such a wonderful trip! I stopped my BCPs on a Sunday and started stims on that Friday. I had monitoring on that Monday and Thursday to make sure I was properly suppressed. 

*LadySosa* - Good luck with your lap tomorrow! I hope you have a smooth surgery and recovery. Check in with us when you feel up to it and let us know how it went.

*babywhisperer* - I'll be in CT for two weeks starting Sunday. DHs family is all in western CT. My brother is in upstate NY so we may try to make a trip up there as well. How are the fall colors??

*Jen* - Sorry you're an emotional mess right now. I'm a pretty emotional person, but always at the weirdest things. Things that should make me a mess don't but then some stupid commercial on TV can make me cry. I'm interested to see what pregnancy is going to do to me. I don't watch the Walking Dead but it seems to be pretty popular!

*Brighteyez* - Sorry you aren't feeling well. Just don't watch as DH is doing your injections and I bet you won't even feel a thing. You'll do great!


Well, I'm still not sure what to do. I e-mailed my nurse and here is what she said:

_"I completely understand your dilemma and knowing what the best thing to do, can be so stressful. I believe your financial coordinator is looking into what cost are associated with the surgery and when we would be able to schedule. 

As far as having a transfer after that. You would need to have a period naturally after your hysterscope and then about 6 weeks after that, do another mock transfer and if okay, then plan for transfer. Would postpone a few months. 

Dr. has left the decision up to you, we were able to do what we needed to do, but hes just worried about cramping. Which you didnt have much until he went in a few times and we could use a medication for that as well. But waiting a few months to make sure things are perfect is a good idea too." _

Not super helpful! I realize they can't outright tell me what to do but I was hoping for a little more direction. I'm feeling about 50/50 right now. I still need to ask her about whether or not my funky lady bits will affect anything if I do get pregnant and how effective the reshaping procedure actually is. I'm guessing if my insurance will cover the procedure, I'll do it. If it's not covered, I may just go ahead with the transfer. 

Waiting sucks but it's just a couple more months and that would make the due date better for DHs work schedule too. Ugh, ugh, ugh! 

Three more days at work and then 2 weeks off! :happydance:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone! I've got a busy day ahead of me - whew! Lots of meetings today at work then Spanish class in the evening (I've been attending classes at a local college for the past year or so...gotta learn it so I can speak with the in-laws!). Then tomorrow its the lap.

Kfs - I'm having the lap to cauterize my left fallopian tube as I have the...I forget what its called....where the fluid pools.... Anyways! My right tube is stretched beyond where it should be, the doc says she'll see if she can repair it, and if she CAN, then there is a glimmer of hope that we could conceive naturally. But the chances of that are slim! Nonetheless I'll be anxiously waiting to hear what she has to say when I wake up tomorrow.

I did get my flu shot this year also. I've gotten one the past three years and I've successfully avoided the flu. That said, DH REFUSES to get a flu shot each year and he's never got the flu either. :) I secretly wish he gets the flu just so I can prove him wrong. Ha!

I'm glad to hear the shots are not too bad! That is one thing I am super nervous about when the time comes.

Question for you ladies: our clinic has some kind of financing thing where you can buy the transfers, etc. in bulk. You can get 2 FET for the price of like 1.5 or something like that. So it's a risk in that you may not need it if you conceive on the first try, but if you don't conceive on the first try, then you have another transfer paid for (at a discount). Does anyone else's clinic have something like that? If so, did anyone choose to go that route?


----------



## JCM

Good for you, Knitgirl!!! The shots get easier! I always iced the area first when I first started injecting myself. (I do heparin injections twice a day since the beginning of the year) it numbs it up a bit so there's less sting. Now when I do them I just swab the area clean, grab some skin and stab. Lol I've done it in front of family and friends before like it's nothing and the horror in their faces is priceless! 

Kfs, I stopped bcp on a Monday, had a baseline on Thursday, and started injections on Friday. Friday is also when I got my "period" although it wasn't really a period. More like a small withdrawal bleed. 

Lady, I didn't have that option. Just the flat fee of 10k for one round. Then we would pay per year to keep embryos frozen but I didn't have any left. 

Soooooo, I've cured my sickness! All this no caffeine nonsense got me thinking. So, I tried a couple sips of coke before getting up this morning. Totally worked! My husband ordered the coke syrup from amazon and said to crush ice and put the syrup over it (1ounce) and to sip it. He said his mom used to do that whenever he felt sick. I've lost 6 pounds this week and if a little coca cola helps me keep food down then so be it! Whew!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - glad you are feeling better.

I also always iced with the injections...when I didn't it would sting more & cause a bruise. That was for follistim. I have not started my IVF protocol yet...still waiting on my cycle to start...bleh! I was never able to let my husband do it...I needed the control of it...not sure how IVF meds will go.

Lady - my clinic offers several discounts. If you do PGS, the FETs are half price. You can also buy 2-3 rounds of IVF for a discount. The problem is if IVF #1 works, you lose out on the extra you paid. But it can really benefit the other way around. This is a full IVF cycle...not FET. So this benefits if your IVF fails & no frozens left over. We are opting for the 1 IVF & crossing our fingers. I have responded well to my meds for IUI, so I feel optimistic. I will be doing PGS, so I will have that discount if I need FET.

Booger - I am so sorry about the long delay. I completely understand how this is making you feel. I was the same with my grant issue. But your issue is different. As hard as it may be, I think the surgery & waiting is a good idea. But I would research some more. You do not want to do the FET & it fail & you wonder if it was because of not doing the surgery.

It is rainy & gross out...work is boring...I have plenty to do but lacking the motivation. Also my banker left for a mini vacay & he left me all this nonsense with loose ends. I hate that. So I am emailing him just hoping he checks it.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I totally forgot...

Erin - I know you are in the waiting game & not much to report, but just wanted to say hi & hope everything is moving along well for you...I hope you O soon & have a quick cycle so you can get the next FET going!


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies:flower: hope you all are having a wonderful day. My past couple weeks has been crazy busy but I have been checking in...glad everyone is progressing along. Terri I can't wait for you to test sunday:happydance:

As far as the flu shot... It's mandatory at my work or else I wouldn't get it.

Booger- I would ask if the Valium they will give you for the transfer would help the procedure to be easier.... For my iui'a it really depended on who did it. One lady said my uterus was tilted and she had a hard time but for my trial transfer the dr said it went right in with ease.... I kinda think it also depends on experience of the person performing the procedure. Sorry they aren't giving you better leadership in making a decision. 

Afm- had follow up labs this am since I started stiming on Sunday my estradol level was >500. Nurse said they want to see it >100. So they reduced my meds gonal f and menopur which I'm starting tonight to only 75 (from 225)... Should I be worried?


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - check out this video. I think she is doing the same procedure as you for another reason. Make sure to look at the links in the description. She has several videos leading up to this one. From what I remember, she has a sort of a heart shape in there & the baby did not have the full uterus to grow...she had 2 miscarriages & then a sucessful pregnancy. This surgery is being done after baby # 1 was born so she can prepare for baby #2.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lOeaWKnA2E


----------



## moni77

Hello all - I'm back in the US. I've read everything and will try to comment where I remember - but will prob not catch everyone!! So hi to everyone I may have missed.

FLu shot - highly recommended by my GP and OB especially for pregnancy. I got it for the first time after 10 years last year and had no issues. (I thnk they have improved the formula). I got it last week at my first OB appt - the shot they had was specifically for pregnant women - no mercury, and one other difference. Other than a very itchy arm - I have done fine with it. 

For morning sicknss - glad you have found the solution. Another thing to potentially try is lemon drops (taste much better than the ginger.)

Babywhisperer - I'm in NY - where are you? I live in NYC and work in White Plains.

Booger - Is it possible for him to try another mock transfer? Now that he knows what to do, he might be able to do it without the cramping and bleeding?

KFS - I stopped BCP on a Friday, started meds on Tues night/wed morning and had a light period starting on the Tues.

Terri - loving the chart!!

Everyone getting ready to start the injections - they get easier and the time will fly by!! Getting excited!!

AFM - I go in tomorrow for the hrmony test - results in 2 weeks....


----------



## terripeachy

JKB-What did you start stimming with if not Gonal F and Menopur? I wouldn't be upset that they reduced it, I was just wondering why so far in between scans? When is your next one?Your estrogen level should really be watched. If it's jumping up and all you've done is stopped BCP, maybe something's going on in your body. I don't know all the details, but mine went up by like 100-200 a day maybe and then the closer I got to ovulations it was in the thousands. ASK them why yours is so high this early. You're paying them to explain things to you.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Thanks for the video. She does have a different issue going on than me but it was helpful to hear more about the surgical procedure.

Moni - That is exactly what I am thinking and what my nurse said - now that they know how to do the transfer, there shouldn't be any cramping or spotting.

jkb - Terri nailed it - too much estrogen isn't a good thing. Ask them to explain what's going on - that's why it's so important for them to do all the monitoring, to make sure they can make adjustments as needed along the way.

I sent my nurse more questions related to my issue. The Dr. doesn't see anything wrong with my uterus that would cause problems with pregnancy - the issue is related to the angle where my cervix transitions into the uterus that makes getting the catheter into the uterus difficult. _(Side note - Um, never though I'd be chatting online about my uterus, cervix, and catheters - thanks infertility!)_ 

The Dr. and nurse think now that they know exactly what catheter they need to use that I shouldn't cramp (and they will give me medication for that anyway) and that there shouldn't be any bleeding. She also reiterated that while hysteroscopy should make the transfer easier, I might do the surgery and still not get pregnant with the transfer on the first try. Or that I may or may not get pregnant without the surgery. Now I'm leaning towards not doing the surgery first, especially if my insurance doesn't cover it.

Anyway, sorry to bug you guys with all this. It's just one more stressful step in the process but I will get there eventually.


----------



## terripeachy

Freaking Os. :cry:
They sent out a notice today saying that the presale for World Series tickets starts on Thursday. Guess they will not be offering me tickets to the Royals/whoever game. HA!!HA!! I can't believe we got SWEPT. It sucks.

booger-Now that the doctor knows what to do would they be willing to try it again for mock purposes and see how it goes? Would you be willing to do that? That would put me more at ease, and they would probably feel better too. This, of course, would be at their expense. I agree that if they do this, and it's successful, I would continue on, and not get the surgery. Yay!! I'm glad this is working out for you.


----------



## booger76

Sorry about the Os, Terri. :cry:

Tonight's entertainment is at my poor dog's expense. He has to wear the cone of shame. He has a bum elbow that needed some stitches and he won't stop licking them. He now has to don the cone of shame.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jkb11

So I started lupron20units on October 1st stopped BCP on the 4th. Started gonal f 225 on the 12th, as well as reducing my lupron to only 5units that day. Then today the nurses called with my estradol level from this am and instructed me to reduce gonal f to 75 and to only take menopur at 75 as well. I go back Friday am for labs and ultrasound as well as Monday and they are expecting me to be ready to trigger on Monday night. 

Does that make my level any better? Or should I still be cautious? I'm scarred its gonna get canceled:wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

JKB-What are you going to do? Calm down. If it gets cancelled, it needs to get cancelled because your body isn't ready. I have to say that I'm surprised with your clinic's protocol. I have never heard of being off BCP and then not stimming for a week. After BCP your body starts over again making an egg and all that good stuff. A lot can happen in a week (as you can see).

I guess just keep doing what they say and see what's on the ultrasound on Friday. They'll let you know what's up. Did you call and ask about why your estrogen is so high?

booger-Your dog is SOOOOO cute. I love his sad face. I've had several foster dogs with cones and they forget it's even there. hee hee. They do make me laugh though.

AFM-Drop of doom. I don't feel physically bad. I feel the same as yesterday, so who knows. At this point I'm wishing I didn't have a temping addiction. I'll just be reading today.


----------



## moni77

Terri, your temp was just upsetwith baseball. It will beback up tomorrow!


----------



## kfs1

LadySosa - Good luck with the lap!!!

JCM - I'm glad that your sickness is cured. Hope it stays away.

Booger - Your dog is TOO cute. :) Poor thing. That's great news then! I agree with you - if the Dr. thinks he can do the transfer without cramping, then I say go for it. Especially if your insurance won't cover the hysteroscopy. Also, maybe they'd be willing to do another mock transfer like Terri said just to be sure...?

JKB11 - I have no idea about your levels - just want to say that I hope you're able to move forward! 

Terri - Once again, not worried about that drop. I agree with Moni! Hang in there lady.

Nothing new here. Patiently waiting for my next appt. on Monday. :coffee:


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Terri* - I agree with Moni and kfs that your temp drop is nothing to sweat. I'm going to tell you that but I know that you're sweating it because that's what we do. But, it doesn't necessarily mean anything. Keep your chin up! 

*kfs* - Holding pattern for you - sorry, I'm terrible keeping track of things - when did you say you stop the BCPs, next week? I think I'm leaning toards trying to do another mock, see how it goes and then move ahead with the transfer. I e-mailed my nurse to see what she thought about that. My nurse did mention the day of my appointment that if my Dr. really thought that he couldn't do the transfer safely, he wouldn't do it. She said that he would tell me to do the surgery first if he truly though it was needed right away. Just one more bump in the road but I'll get over it.

*jkb* - I doubt you'll have to cancel - that's why they do all the monitoring, so they can adjust when necessary. They just don't want you stimming to fast or you eggs won't mature properly. And I know it's not ideal, but it's better to cancel, if necessary, than to get to retrieval and not have any good eggs. Just listen to your doctor and you'll be fine - it's so hard when you're in the middle of all this and your emotions are running high. We get it. If you trust your doctor then trust what he is doing. :hugs: 

My dog is Buddy is 13 years old. He has always had a sad face - he really knows how to work your emotions, let me tell you. He is such a stinker. Our other dog is 10. It's hard watching them get older but they are still such a joy.


----------



## JCM

I love dogs with cones!!!! I may have to get one for my little 8 pound dog because he's (this is gross) eating the hair off of himself! We thought it was an allergy thing but even after switching food for months he's still doing it. He's starting to look like a little hairless dog! I think he's gonna look cute. Lol my parents always had rescue golden retrievers when I was young. Most of them had to get cones. 

Terri, I have honestly felt normal from after the transfer til last week. With some mild cramping a handle of days and my boobs hurt once. I have a good feeling this is it. I was so mad that I didn't have the pregnancy symptoms...and now I got em! Hide your thermometer. Lol I'm glad I never temped. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> BabyW - So sorry about your wallet getting stolen! No fun at all. Must be so frustrating and added stress that you don't need. Keep your chin up!
> 
> And Booger - sorry you're going through this. The road never seems to be a smooth one, especially when you so badly want it to be easy! I feel ya. If I were you, I would likely go for the procedure.
> 
> AFM - getting ready for my laparoscopy (sp?) - it's coming up, this Thursday. I'm a little nervous, just because there is a slight chance of damaging other organs while they're in there, but the likelihood is minimal! So I'll stay positive! At least I get a couple days off work! =)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Thinking of you today good luck!


----------



## beaglemom

Hello ladies...I am glad I did not test anymore...I am officially CD 1!!! I felt it when I woke up this morning & it just hit a few hours ago. So I put in a call to the nurse & waiting to hear back. I do not know if I will have to do a scan, but glad I started today so I can do a scan tomorrow if needed. I am just so excited now. I have to ask her if I can do the bcp longer so retrieval is in Dec. I do not see why not. I also just need to know where to go from here. I have plenty of time, but just ready to get on it for everything. I had to buy tampons & was tempted to take a pic of the box...the LAST box I will need for almost a year! No negativity...this is going to be IT! Also the other awesome thing...since I will be going on bcp, no worries about O...so I took some ibprofen for the first time in MONTHS...good bye horrible cramps! I am just so excited...can you tell? :D I told my husband at lunch are you ready? IVF, here we come! I just hope the nurse doesn't tell me something to burst my bubble...but I do not see anything that could mess me up at this point.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hey Ladies! Icky day in NYC, it was 75 and pouring as I came into work. Markets are very volatile so things are hectic, but good. 

KFS, never been to the Cape, but my cousins go and love it. I'm on LI and work in NYC, so we tend to head out east to the Northfork in the Summer. Your trip sounds like a fun time and a great thing to look forward to every year.

Teiir, crossing fingers and toes for you. I say prayers at night hoping all of you get that BFP!

Brighteyez, I hate needles too. The menopur scares me, but I've done the Gonal F and it's a breeze. I am not psyched about the intramuscular shots for trigger and PIO.

Knitgirl, I think with each shot it's one less that I have to do. I get to feel like a human pin cushion!

Booger, I think the Fall colors upstate are better as the nights are colder. We have some changing but nowhere near peak. I'm sorry the nurse isn't helping you lean one way or another. What does your gut say?

Beagle, sorry you're in limbo. When is the next full moon...I know it sounds new-agey but I get thrown off my the moon sometimes, like week early or week late.

Jcm, you found icing before the shot helped? I might need to try that when it's time. I was also going to tell you leave a can of coke open and wait for it to get flat, it helps settle the stomach. I hope this keeps working!

Moni, I live on LI and work in midtown. I used to live in the city, but my husband was never a fan, so when we got engaged I sold my apt and moved back out to LI. How are you feeling?

Afm, same old sitch. I start the estrogen patch on Sat and wait for AF. Dh is asking when I can test since we bd'd 1 and 2 days before ovu and on the day so he thinks we might have a miracle....if only! The work shenanigans have ebbed so I am happier. I'm having one of my best months this year so my mgr is supporting me more. I think he sees how hard I work compared to the 60yr olds who basically work just to stay busy and not be home with their wives. They come in late, go for lunch, haircut, Dr appts, make social calls, plan alumni trips, do board meeting prep for whatever boards they are on...the work to bs ratio is 1:3 and sometimes as bad as 1:4. The sense of entitlement is absurd. Management leaves a lot to be desired too. We had layoffs yesterday and we lost a guy on our desk. I felt awful, he was so nice. I am still nervous about starting this. Should I postpone for a less stressful time, or do more acupuncture? I feel like this is so final, if it doesn't work it is our last shot.


----------



## JCM

Jkb, were you still doing lupron from the 4th to the 12th? I'm confused on the protocol too but Terri is right, if they cancel, your body is probably not ready yet. Frustrating yes. My doc changed up my meds on a day to day basis so maybe your doc has a plan! Anytime I was confused or had concerns I called my nurse. Sometimes at 10pm. Call them if it will put your mind at ease and help be stress free.


----------



## JCM

BabyW, sticking with acupuncture saved my life! And quite possibly my marriage. Lol I was so stressed. Lots of stuff was going on with our family, exes and kids, in laws being assholes...etc. I needed that calm downtime. Menopur isn't so bad. I had all of the same meds with ivf that I had with iui though. Minus the clomid. I just had a lot more quantity wise with ivf. I actually wish I would have done acupuncture the last two years while trying to get pregnant. Raising someone else's kids really took a toll on me. This is why I'm not a teacher and I don't run a day care. Lol my husband said "whatever is going to make you chill out, do it." My first idea was to always be drinking piña coladas buuuuuut that wasn't a good idea. It's definitely scary gearing up for it all but once you're in it, have a schedule, have the meds in front of you it's not so bad. It went by rather quickly (the stimming). The bcps I was on for 40 days to shrink cysts sucked the most. What does DH say? Wait or go forward?


----------



## beaglemom

beaglemom said:


> Hello ladies...I am glad I did not test anymore...I am officially CD 1!!! I felt it when I woke up this morning & it just hit a few hours ago. So I put in a call to the nurse & waiting to hear back. I do not know if I will have to do a scan, but glad I started today so I can do a scan tomorrow if needed. I am just so excited now. I have to ask her if I can do the bcp longer so retrieval is in Dec. I do not see why not. I also just need to know where to go from here. I have plenty of time, but just ready to get on it for everything. I had to buy tampons & was tempted to take a pic of the box...the LAST box I will need for almost a year! No negativity...this is going to be IT! Also the other awesome thing...since I will be going on bcp, no worries about O...so I took some ibprofen for the first time in MONTHS...good bye horrible cramps! I am just so excited...can you tell? :D I told my husband at lunch are you ready? IVF, here we come! I just hope the nurse doesn't tell me something to burst my bubble...but I do not see anything that could mess me up at this point.

Got a call back. I have a consult with my dr & my IVF class on Oct 30...of course same day as a meeting I have in the same area. So now I have an email out to my manager requesting I leave the meeting early. I do not expect any push back. But I will be faced with the car pool question from some people I work with. Maybe I will just say my husband is off & we plan to spend the evening up there after the meeting. Hmmm...but then how to explain leaving early.

I should get my bcp today & start them tomorrow. Nurse said no issue in taking them longer to do a Dec retrieval. She said they also shut down in Dec for a bit, so my timing is great for early Dec. So if I tried another cycle, I wouldn't be able to because clinic is closed.

Also they work similar to Booger where I am in a group who start stimming at the same time. Man I just feel so excited right now.

Babywhisperer - I think you are doing the right thing moving forward, you just need to find something to relax you. The accupuncture is a good plan. Maybe add in some down time at home...I know hard with the little one. My husband bought me a meditation CD...so I burn incense & lay in the dark or a hot bath.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> BabyW, sticking with acupuncture saved my life! And quite possibly my marriage. Lol I was so stressed. Lots of stuff was going on with our family, exes and kids, in laws being assholes...etc. I needed that calm downtime. Menopur isn't so bad. I had all of the same meds with ivf that I had with iui though. Minus the clomid. I just had a lot more quantity wise with ivf. I actually wish I would have done acupuncture the last two years while trying to get pregnant. Raising someone else's kids really took a toll on me. This is why I'm not a teacher and I don't run a day care. Lol my husband said "whatever is going to make you chill out, do it." My first idea was to always be drinking piña coladas buuuuuut that wasn't a good idea. It's definitely scary gearing up for it all but once you're in it, have a schedule, have the meds in front of you it's not so bad. It went by rather quickly (the stimming). The bcps I was on for 40 days to shrink cysts sucked the most. What does DH say? Wait or go forward?

Acupuncture really is a lifesaver. I'm going today at 4:15...I may try to go twice a week before I start monitoring. Dh wants to do this asap, he wants Jack and his sibling to be close in age. Jack is 10mos tomorrow, wow did that go fast. We have in-laws stress too, basically an evil aunt and uncle being controlling. I told Dh who has ants in his pants all the time, that starting Saturday I want low stress, and no crazy social calendar. He wants stuff to do day and night all weekend. I need downtime more than he does, my schedule is crazier. Work is the only stress that I really have no choice but to deal with, so from 7:30am-5pm thats all the bs I can handle. Did you have to mix menopur? Were you on progesterone shots? Were they intramuscular?


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...I am glad I did not test anymore...I am officially CD 1!!! I felt it when I woke up this morning & it just hit a few hours ago. So I put in a call to the nurse & waiting to hear back. I do not know if I will have to do a scan, but glad I started today so I can do a scan tomorrow if needed. I am just so excited now. I have to ask her if I can do the bcp longer so retrieval is in Dec. I do not see why not. I also just need to know where to go from here. I have plenty of time, but just ready to get on it for everything. I had to buy tampons & was tempted to take a pic of the box...the LAST box I will need for almost a year! No negativity...this is going to be IT! Also the other awesome thing...since I will be going on bcp, no worries about O...so I took some ibprofen for the first time in MONTHS...good bye horrible cramps! I am just so excited...can you tell? :D I told my husband at lunch are you ready? IVF, here we come! I just hope the nurse doesn't tell me something to burst my bubble...but I do not see anything that could mess me up at this point.
> 
> Got a call back. I have a consult with my dr & my IVF class on Oct 30...of course same day as a meeting I have in the same area. So now I have an email out to my manager requesting I leave the meeting early. I do not expect any push back. But I will be faced with the car pool question from some people I work with. Maybe I will just say my husband is off & we plan to spend the evening up there after the meeting. Hmmm...but then how to explain leaving early.
> 
> I should get my bcp today & start them tomorrow. Nurse said no issue in taking them longer to do a Dec retrieval. She said they also shut down in Dec for a bit, so my timing is great for early Dec. So if I tried another cycle, I wouldn't be able to because clinic is closed.
> 
> Also they work similar to Booger where I am in a group who start stimming at the same time. Man I just feel so excited right now.
> 
> Babywhisperer - I think you are doing the right thing moving forward, you just need to find something to relax you. The accupuncture is a good plan. Maybe add in some down time at home...I know hard with the little one. My husband bought me a meditation CD...so I burn incense & lay in the dark or a hot bath.Click to expand...

You had me at lay in the dark and hot bath....sounds divine.


----------



## terripeachy

jkb-Sorry if I was rude when I said to calm down, but you really should try not stress out about stuff. If you are concerned or confused, definitely call your nurse/doctor and ask. They know why they have you doing what you're doing. I was having a moment this morning.

Jen-Thanks for the tips on feeling completely normal. Reading these boards (and others) can seriously drive you insane. I don't know how people can symptom spot for years. I may feel a twinge or something, but in my case, it's 100% nothing. hee hee.

babyw-Thanks! Sorry your coworker got laid off. I'm glad it wasn't you, and I'm sure they just had to pick someone, but its' unfortunate that it's one of the nice guys and not any of the jerk guys or old guys.

beagle-Yay for CD1!!!! Get ready!! hee hee. I hope the nurse doesn't bring down your mood either. You do sound REALLY happy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle yeah for the witch. The only time we are happy it comes right!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Does anyone else get super sleepy in the afternoon? I feel as if I could lie down on my office floor and take a nap right now. This has been happening quite a bit lately.:coffee:

Beagle - Hooray for CD1 and getting your IVF cycle moving along. It really is exciting, isn't it? While we were all hoping it would happen for you without IVF, you have been waiting a long time for this so I'm happy that you are finally moving along. :happydance: 

Babywhisperer - Exercise always seems to help me when I start getting stressed out. Maybe a run or walk in the evenings would help in addition to the acupuncture? Everyone seems to have their thing when it comes to relaxation. Hopefully your DH can keep the social calendar to a minimum until you get through all this. :flower:

Jen - I think golden retrievers should just come with cones. They are so goofy that it's just a given that they are going to need them at some point. I'd love to have a rescue golden retriever or some mix thereof for our next dog. They are just the best. I'm sorry your dog keeps chewing his fur. Wonder why he's so anxious? Buddy licks and licks the front of his legs so much normally (not related to the elbow or cone) that they are permanently stained red from his tongue. :haha:

How is everyone else out there?? The weekend is getting closer. Can't wait.


----------



## jkb11

No worries Terri. I'm just trying to figure all the in and outs of ivf. I have struggled with infertility for so long, I would pretty much catch my clinic with a mishap at sometime in each cycle but with ivf I feel like I have no idea what is going on.... Everyone has different instructions. For me this is it. It has been such a long hard battle I refuse to keep putting my life on hold or taking crazy meds. If we don't have a successful pregnancy with this then I'm just moving on with my life and enjoying what God has blessed me with. I don't want to waste me time/finances for no reason tho or because of someones careless mistake at the clinic. 

Someone asked, sorry I don't remember who... But they have me taking lupron all the way thru. Since the 1st. It overlapped a few days with BCP. They did have me reduce lupron from 20 down to 5 once I started stiming. Hope they know what's best, because at this point I'm totally trusting them. I was under the impression that the reason for continuing the lupron was to keep me from ovulating on my own.
Baby whisperer- sorry work is stressful now but I say DO NOT put it on hold. I did this a lot in the past and I regret it. Also there's a saying "if you wanna get pregnant, just get behind on your bills or have your momma tell you not to do it":winkwink: meaning you will get preggo when the time is the worst. But somehow it will work out.

Beagle- yay for cd1:happydance: glad that wait period is over with for you
Terri- hang in there:hugs:think positive. Have everything crossed for you:kiss:


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> Hey Ladies! Icky day in NYC, it was 75 and pouring as I came into work. Markets are very volatile so things are hectic, but good.
> 
> KFS, never been to the Cape, but my cousins go and love it. I'm on LI and work in NYC, so we tend to head out east to the Northfork in the Summer. Your trip sounds like a fun time and a great thing to look forward to every year.
> 
> Teiir, crossing fingers and toes for you. I say prayers at night hoping all of you get that BFP!
> 
> Brighteyez, I hate needles too. The menopur scares me, but I've done the Gonal F and it's a breeze. I am not psyched about the intramuscular shots for trigger and PIO.
> 
> Knitgirl, I think with each shot it's one less that I have to do. I get to feel like a human pin cushion!
> 
> Booger, I think the Fall colors upstate are better as the nights are colder. We have some changing but nowhere near peak. I'm sorry the nurse isn't helping you lean one way or another. What does your gut say?
> 
> Beagle, sorry you're in limbo. When is the next full moon...I know it sounds new-agey but I get thrown off my the moon sometimes, like week early or week late.
> 
> Jcm, you found icing before the shot helped? I might need to try that when it's time. I was also going to tell you leave a can of coke open and wait for it to get flat, it helps settle the stomach. I hope this keeps working!
> 
> Moni, I live on LI and work in midtown. I used to live in the city, but my husband was never a fan, so when we got engaged I sold my apt and moved back out to LI. How are you feeling?
> 
> Afm, same old sitch. I start the estrogen patch on Sat and wait for AF. Dh is asking when I can test since we bd'd 1 and 2 days before ovu and on the day so he thinks we might have a miracle....if only! The work shenanigans have ebbed so I am happier. I'm having one of my best months this year so my mgr is supporting me more. I think he sees how hard I work compared to the 60yr olds who basically work just to stay busy and not be home with their wives. They come in late, go for lunch, haircut, Dr appts, make social calls, plan alumni trips, do board meeting prep for whatever boards they are on...the work to bs ratio is 1:3 and sometimes as bad as 1:4. The sense of entitlement is absurd. Management leaves a lot to be desired too. We had layoffs yesterday and we lost a guy on our desk. I felt awful, he was so nice. I am still nervous about starting this. Should I postpone for a less stressful time, or do more acupuncture? I feel like this is so final, if it doesn't work it is our last shot.

OMG Babywhisper - you feel my pain!!! I am scared of all of them and am not looking forward to them but I am keeping a positive outlook and thinking happy baby thoughts.


----------



## beaglemom

Totally forgot to mention my nurse said I am not the only one who put everything on hold waiting on the IVF grant. Since it is based out of Raleigh (near my dr) I bet it is super popular around here.

One other thought on the dog itching...my dog is itchy during summer...we put him on steroids to help. But also he ends up with yeast injections on his toes. So for those of you with dogs constantly licking their feet, next check up you may want to ask about yeast.


----------



## JCM

One healthy strong baby in there! The heartbeat was very cool. I'm relieved. Everything is measuring exactly perfect. Another check in 2 weeks!


----------



## terripeachy

Fantastic news, Jen! Did they give you the heartbeat number? :happydance:

Nothing going on. My temp had nowhere to go but up. I keep thinking that I really should POAS, except hubs is always hogging the bathroom in the mornings (he stays in the bathroom for almost an hour primping), so I just start my day. I guess this is a good thing. :juggle:


----------



## kfs1

JCM - Great news! I'm sure you must feel so relieved (even with the nausea and other symptoms).

Terri - You were originally going to POAS on Sunday, right? When's your beta again? Either way, I say step away from the thermometer (even though I know you love it). :)


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! I know..last night I was thinking, "I'm done temping. I can't take this anymore." And then this morning, what do you know? HA!!HA!! My beta is on Tuesday. I can definitely wait until Sunday.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> HA!!HA!! I know..last night I was thinking, "I'm done temping. I can't take this anymore." And then this morning, what do you know? HA!!HA!! My beta is on Tuesday. I can definitely wait until Sunday.

Hahahaha. Awww - I completely understand. But just think of all of those charts on FF that we have stalked. Literally NONE of them were the same. I can't WAIT until you test Terri!!!!

(And I say this now but I'm sure I'll be the same after my transfer. :) )


----------



## beaglemom

I do not temp, but I already know I will be testing every day after the trigger. I need to make sure I am stocked up on the cheapo tests.

I have heard you guys talk about different triggers. Do they all make you have a pos hpt until it leaves your system?


----------



## jkb11

Jen that's awesome:happydance: so happy for you!! 

Only 2more days terri:thumbup: I agree, put the thermometer down:haha:

Went for follow up scan and labs this am. I have loads of little follicles, small tho, so I'm thinking that my trigger won't be Monday night now. Plan to talk with nurse when she calls with my lab results this afternoon


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jcm, so happy to hear that. The heartbeat is a great way to tell yourself, all is good you can relax. This is a mile marker...good stuff.

Terri, hold out as long as you can girl, keep yourself busy, tests out of sight! Sunday is a blink away.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :flower:

Terri - Woohoo on that temp jumping back up!:happydance: I agree that you can make it until Sunday. Only two days away now! Habits are hard to break. I only temped for 3 months and I was glad to stop because of my stupid beeping thermometer. I have to admit though that it was super helpful in confirming my O date with what my monitor was telling me. I'm a data junkie.

Jen - :wohoo: and :yipee: for your great scan. How exciting! I bet it was just amazing. 

jkb11 - It's pretty amazing how quickly those follicles can grow. Is your next scan on Monday? I can remember thinking that my follies were never going to get there and then by the next scan, sure enough they would have grown quite a bit. You're getting there!!! 

Beagle - You start your BCP today right? Welcome to the BCP club. I hope they don't affect you much. When will you get your calendar and protocol - after your appointment on the 30th?? My dog is on Prednisone (he has Addison's disease) and that is what makes him a licking psycho. It drives me batty at night when I'm trying to go to sleep but oh well, he's 13 so I figure he can pretty much do what he wants at this point in his life. :winkwink:

Hello to kfs, brighteyez, LadySosa, babywhisperer, moni and Erin!!! Hope you ladies are are doing well.

It's my last day at work for two weeks!!! :thumbup: I wish we were going on a fun vacation rather than to visit family but we have't been to visit DHs family in two years so we are way overdue. We saw his sister and Mom when they came out for our wedding last summer but we needed to visit his elderly Grandmother. Hopefully we can get out and do some fun things while we are there. I'm trying to tie in a visit with my brother while there, as well. Haven't seen him in two years either. We are the black sheep way out West. :haha:


----------



## jkb11

Yes next scan is Monday! I really need my retrieval to be Wednesday or Thursday. due to starting a new job. Don't want to look like a slacker!also don't want to disclose my ivf stuff just yet. 
Hope you have a great visit with the fam!!



booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :flower:
> 
> Terri - Woohoo on that temp jumping back up!:happydance: I agree that you can make it until Sunday. Only two days away now! Habits are hard to break. I only temped for 3 months and I was glad to stop because of my stupid beeping thermometer. I have to admit though that it was super helpful in confirming my O date with what my monitor was telling me. I'm a data junkie.
> 
> Jen - :wohoo: and :yipee: for your great scan. How exciting! I bet it was just amazing.
> 
> jkb11 - It's pretty amazing how quickly those follicles can grow. Is your next scan on Monday? I can remember thinking that my follies were never going to get there and then by the next scan, sure enough they would have grown quite a bit. You're getting there!!!
> 
> Beagle - You start your BCP today right? Welcome to the BCP club. I hope they don't affect you much. When will you get your calendar and protocol - after your appointment on the 30th?? My dog is on Prednisone (he has Addison's disease) and that is what makes him a licking psycho. It drives me batty at night when I'm trying to go to sleep but oh well, he's 13 so I figure he can pretty much do what he wants at this point in his life. :winkwink:
> 
> Hello to kfs, brighteyez, LadySosa, babywhisperer, moni and Erin!!! Hope you ladies are are doing well.
> 
> It's my last day at work for two weeks!!! :thumbup: I wish we were going on a fun vacation rather than to visit family but we have't been to visit DHs family in two years so we are way overdue. We saw his sister and Mom when they came out for our wedding last summer but we needed to visit his elderly Grandmother. Hopefully we can get out and do some fun things while we are there. I'm trying to tie in a visit with my brother while there, as well. Haven't seen him in two years either. We are the black sheep way out West. :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

Yes the bcp started today. I was a little annoyed yesterday. I kept forgetting to call the pharmacy. Usually they are really good & I get a text when ready. So I call on my way home & they said 30 minutes. Well it is right by work so I just figured I would go by there today...didn't think about it anymore until I got a text at 8 saying it was ready...almost 3 hours later! The text says your prescription starting with "Le" is ready...then I started thinking oh no somehow they did a refill on my letrozole instead. So I went in tody & asked if it was bcp & they said yes. They are Levonogestrel. So I guess the "le" was a coincidence. So I took my first one. I was not directed any time of day...so I will put a reminder on my phone for the AM.

So small heart attack moment...my husband calls & says he cannot find my cat...looked everywhere...very certain he did not escape when we let out the dogs. So I told him to go outside with the treat bucket & shake them. Well nothing...then he comes in & the cat is on the kitchen table. He is like really? Where the hell was he!?!

One more thing...going to the state fair tonight! Should be so much fun!


----------



## JCM

Thanks everyone! Before he shoved the wand up there he said ok everyone here we go, say your prayers or whatever you wanna do but I've been doing this 20 years and there's a perfect baby in here. I just closed my eyes until I heard him say perfect. Then my mom shook me and said ok open your eyes now! It was pretty awesome. I can definitely relax now. I think the number is written down somewhere but he did a video for me and that little thing is quick! I just keep watching it over and over. 

Two more sleeps Terri! This is so exciting! Funny about primping for an hour. I love men that take their time to get ready.


----------



## moni77

Yay for starting Beatle!
Yay Jen, it's amazing isn't it! Anypics?

Babywhisperer, I love in northern Manhattan (175th) and with in white plains.

My cat bites out her fur. Vet wants to place her on Prozac. We've been fighting that Weekly baths with a medicated soap seem to be helping.

Terri, put down the thermometer... I'll be stalking you this weekend..
.


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Yay for starting Beatle!
> Yay Jen, it's amazing isn't it! Anypics?
> 
> Babywhisperer, I love in northern Manhattan (175th) and with in white plains.
> 
> My cat bites out her fur. Vet wants to place her on Prozac. We've been fighting that Weekly baths with a medicated soap seem to be helping.
> 
> Terri, put down the thermometer... I'll be stalking you this weekend..
> .

Crazy weather this week right, it's like Summer all over again! I love NYC but love heading out to the burbs when I'm done with work. After the baby comes I can introduce you to friends that live up by you. She has a 13mo old and is expecting twins (naturally) in Feb. We just went to Central Park on Sun, walked around and put the kids on the swings...fun day.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Terri my dh carries a small black comb, the kinds they give out for grade school picture day. He primps in the rear-view mirror at traffic lights!!!


----------



## knitgirl

Hello everyone!

Jen - such great news! :happydance:

Terri - i love the spike in temp again! :happydance: How do you attach your FF chart? Is it just an option in the Signature settings? 

Yesterday was day three of Lupron for me. They think my retrieval will be the first week in November if everything goes according to plan. Fingers crossed! I'm getting used to the shots and actually look forward to it because it means I'm one day closer.

I started a prenatal yoga class last night - it was recommended by someone, the instructor said it was great for me to join even though I'm not pregnant yet, and I think it will help when I'm stimming since my ovaries will be big and uncomfortable. But, it was really hard emotionally. I didn't realize there would be introductions at the beginning with everyone saying how many weeks pregnant they were. It was really rough for me actually. I felt so sad - my grief coming to the surface again I think. But I am going to continue with the 6 week series - I loved the instructor and the class was great. Session two of acupuncture on Sunday - yay!

For those of you who started Lupron on day 21 of your cycle, did you get your period per usual? If it matters, I was not on the BCP prior to starting Lupron. Thanks!


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Jen - such great news! :happydance:
> 
> Terri - i love the spike in temp again! :happydance: How do you attach your FF chart? Is it just an option in the Signature settings?
> 
> Yesterday was day three of Lupron for me. They think my retrieval will be the first week in November if everything goes according to plan. Fingers crossed! I'm getting used to the shots and actually look forward to it because it means I'm one day closer.
> 
> I started a prenatal yoga class last night - it was recommended by someone, the instructor said it was great for me to join even though I'm not pregnant yet, and I think it will help when I'm stimming since my ovaries will be big and uncomfortable. But, it was really hard emotionally. I didn't realize there would be introductions at the beginning with everyone saying how many weeks pregnant they were. It was really rough for me actually. I felt so sad - my grief coming to the surface again I think. But I am going to continue with the 6 week series - I loved the instructor and the class was great. Session two of acupuncture on Sunday - yay!
> 
> For those of you who started Lupron on day 21 of your cycle, did you get your period per usual? If it matters, I was not on the BCP prior to starting Lupron. Thanks!

Yoga is great, and even in normal circumstances it can bring emotions to the surface. I laid there crying one night w/ a friend, we were hysterically laughing bc we had no idea why we were crying. The teacher said it happens all the time.


----------



## knitgirl

Thanks so much Babywhisperer!


----------



## booger76

Good afternoon, ladies!

These stories of the primping husbands are cracking me up. My husband cuts his own hair - just shaves it with clippers. I have to beg him to wear something other than Carharrt pants when we go out......I wish sometimes that he cared a little bit more about what he looked like - he has had the same bottle of cologne since we met 10 yrs ago. 

knitgirl - So glad those shots are getting easier! :happydance: I felt a bit like a junkie towards the end of my stims; I had to take shots twice a day and I would just wait and wait in anticipation of the those evening shots. :huh:

babywhisperer - I really wish I could get into yoga as I am pretty much the most inflexible person ever. I just hate the meditative side of it. :haha: I'm doing Insanity right now and Thursdays are a recovery day where you basically just stretch. It's so painful! I'm in awe of those who can do yoga!

Beagle - Glad the cat was only playing tricks on you! :cat:

Jen - How cool that you have a video! You always have the cutest stories.

I went to my local pharmacy at lunch to pick up a refill of my birth control. I decided to get a flu shot while I was there. The form I had to fill out for the flu shot asked if there was a chance you could become pregnant within the next 3 months so I checked yes. I chuckled at the irony of being there to get birth control yet checking that I could be pregnant in 3 months. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Jen/babyw-I don't know if you REALLY love a man who primps. I'm speedy gonzalez, and he's slow poking all the time. I guess when we move to a bigger house one day, we can get the bathroom with two sinks. For now, we have to share. 

Jen-So glad you and your mom could experience the heartbeat together. How cute. Did you cry?

booger-Where are you going to visit family. Wave to us if you're coming east! 

beagle-Glad they had your medicine and you started your BCP today. Woohoo!! Things are moving. Thank goodness your cat didn't escape. Phew! Did you ask about the trigger after transfer? I tested mine out the first time, but I took 10k units of hcg, so of course, it showed up. This time I did half Lupron and half hcg, and didn't test it out. I'm sure a line would've been faint. Mine tested out in two days the first time using those stupid Wondfos. I hate those things. Wait..maybe I tested it out during IUI. I can't really remember now, but it left my body fast!

knitgirl-I'll send you the directions to Ffoe in your chart in a second. I have sent MANY, many people the directions so I have it saved. It's easy.

Moni-Thanks for the :ninja: love. I'm going to keep temping for the remaining couple mornings. I dream of finally putting my chart on Ffoe, and I don't want it to have a lot of gaps/spaces. I'm a nut, huh? I may even be like Smiles, a woman on another board) who temped all throughout her pregnancy. Can you imagine?

jkb-I was trying to time my retrieval around the baseball games and it never works out. Well, for me, it kind of worked out, but just keep your schedule open just in case. And you'll want to rest the day of retrieval and probably the day afterwards. Once you take your trigger shot, you will get bigger follies. How small are they now? You might make it for Monday or Tuesday trigger. fxfx Did they give you a different dosage this afternoon.

Have a good weekend everyone! I don't have much planned but sitting around being lazy. MIL is coming Monday night so I have to go grocery shopping. boooo...she has a very particular diet, so I will not be making anything fancy for her. Sweet potatoes and pork chops, most likely. Or a bland shepherd's pie, but I don't want to eat that for days after she leaves, so I think the first dinner will be it.


----------



## moni77

Soundsgood babywhisper. We are headed to Kingstonthis weekend for some Apple picking. We a will be looking to move out of the city next year, but prob only toRiverdale so it works withboth of our commutes.

Terri, I can totally see you charting the entire time...


----------



## beaglemom

I don't have any info on my meds yet. I will get all of that at my appt. I am really hoping to use follistim again...only because I used it for IUI & seemed to respond well. I am sure the other stuff would work just as well but I also have the cartridge holder & extra needles already for follistim.

I hope the next couple of weeks fly by. My work friend has yet to ask me about carpooling to our meeting on the 30th. But when she does I will just say something came up & I can't stay at the meeting the whole time so I cannot car pool. My manager has not responded to my email about having to leave early, but I am sure it got lost in all the other emails. I will remind her Tues if I don't hear back. But she has never given me a hard time, so I don't see any issues. My husband still has to clear his day though with his manager.

So interesting story I think I forgot to tell you guys. My husband has been traveling with his market manager. Somehow they started talking & he told him all about our IVF. So then the market guy says we went through all that as well. But it was in guy talk, so no specifics. So my husband's manager at the store level knows nothing. So I said well if the store manager gives you a hard time about time off, just call the market guy. He will be on your side for sure.

Oh & the nurse told me I could bleed while on bcp. I have seen other women on youtube with this issue. I hope I don't but oh well if I do.

Oh & no charge for my bcp...FINALLY something my insurance fully covered! But I have been lucky with meds for all of this.


----------



## jkb11

So I got the call back from the nurse, my estradol level is at 1442. Uterine lining 11.5. I go back in Monday am for repeats and I'm keeping my meds the same over the weekend. And all my follicles were <10 today so they didn't measure them but I have more than 20 so hope some will mature and give me a sweet baby!


----------



## terripeachy

jkb-How small are your follicles? Like 10-12mm, or like 5-6mm? I think the reduction in Gonal F and Menopur did what it was supposed to do. They usually grow about 1mm a day, and i'm not sure of the rate once you trigger, but it definitely boosts everything a little more.


----------



## jkb11

She just said there was no need to measure because they were less than 10....



terripeachy said:


> jkb-How small are your follicles? Like 10-12mm, or like 5-6mm? I think the reduction in Gonal F and Menopur did what it was supposed to do. They usually grow about 1mm a day, and i'm not sure of the rate once you trigger, but it definitely boosts everything a little more.


----------



## terripeachy

BFN for this old girl. I'm so over this. I do have frosties, so I will find out how much it costs out of pocket for me to use them, and we'll try that route. Many say that the frozen is the way to go. At this point, I guess it's worth a shot. Two fresh cycles surely didn't work. If it's too expensive, we're going to have to wait until January when my prescription insurance kicks back in. We went into debt paying out of pocket and I can't stand owing money and getting charged interest, so I have to pare back on the fun. I guess now I'm happy the Os aren't going to the World Series because yes, I would be all up in the stands! HA!!HA!! Sweatshirts and hats for everyone!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> She just said there was no need to measure because they were less than 10....
> 
> 
> 
> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> jkb-How small are your follicles? Like 10-12mm, or like 5-6mm? I think the reduction in Gonal F and Menopur did what it was supposed to do. They usually grow about 1mm a day, and i'm not sure of the rate once you trigger, but it definitely boosts everything a little more.Click to expand...

Slow and steady wins the race. Sounds like you have a nice bunch brewing in there!

Terri please say it ain't so! I'm so sorry but totally get the financial anxiety with this. At Cornell FET is about 5k. Can you do a garage sale or have some nice things to sell to consignment? I have considered selling my expensive bags and lightly worn designer clothes and shoes to help offset the cost since the only thing covered by insurance are the meds. Lord knows the shoes don't fit anymore since I was pregnant. 

How's the bcp going Beagle? I have had breakthrough bleeding while on it but it's really light. 

Afm, full blown head cold. I started the estrogen patch yesterday and all my meds came except for Gonal F. I have a pen leftover from IUI but not enough so it should be coming this week. They are working with my insurance to get an override since I have a letter that it is a covered medicine. I had no idea any of the meds would be covered by our insurance, let alone all of them. I was so happy when I heard that. The rest isn't covered, so every u/s and bw, the procedure itself will all be out of pocket. I'm so annoyed though, I haven't been sick in over a year and the week I will be starting my meds I get a friggin head cold. Of course dh thinks it's a bfp sign. We tried the old fashioned way this month, a sort of Hail Mary pass! 

NY is chilly today. This golf outing I have for work tomorrow is in Westchester. I am playing it by ear though. Being on an open golf course in 50 degree weather may not be wise with a head cold. I'm nervous to disappoint my customer that I invited though. Hmmmm


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I am sorry about the negative. Hopefully the blood test will still reveal a positive. I think at my office FET runs about $3,000.


----------



## beaglemom

I think it is too early to tell on the bcp. I am on my 4th day of AF...so still some bleeding from that.

Everything I pay is out of pocket except some copays on my meds. I was just sitting here googling the multiple cycle programs. Makes me nervous to go all in with no backup. But I keep saying I am still young, no issues found except a low count, & previously responded well to meds. So I feel like I have a good shot with one round of IVF. But there are no guarantys in life. I am just trying to stay in a fully positive mode going in to all this.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I think it is too early to tell on the bcp. I am on my 4th day of AF...so still some bleeding from that.
> 
> Everything I pay is out of pocket except some copays on my meds. I was just sitting here googling the multiple cycle programs. Makes me nervous to go all in with no backup. But I keep saying I am still young, no issues found except a low count, & previously responded well to meds. So I feel like I have a good shot with one round of IVF. But there are no guarantys in life. I am just trying to stay in a fully positive mode going in to all this.

Google can be the devil. You are an individual not a statistic. Remember those stats include some serious issues so don't rely on them. You have so much that's on your side, age being a biggie. I have Hashimoto's and am going to be 39 (still no clue how that happened) and my AMH is under 1.0. Yet I got a bfp on my first IUI. Dh has 4% morphology too. Count and motility are awesome. I have a feeling my eggs are the reason we are not getting prego. I just pray I respond well and we get some back up embryos. You have such a great chance at success I would say focus on relaxing and keeping your diet clean. Stress and diet are things we can control and contribute to our chances. What's going on with the grant?


----------



## beaglemom

I will ask about the refund policy at the dr just in case I get the grant, but I think we have basically moved on from that. We don't feel like our chances are good at getting it anyways. But we will see. The decision date is Nov 15. I should not have started any fertility meds at that point, I don't think.


----------



## JCM

This blows Terri. Are you 2 weeks after the transfer tomorrow? I'm really praying you have a surprise blood test tomorrow. 
Also, were you on progesterone?

Hi to everyone else! I'm going to the taco festival today. I'm the designated driver! Had a purse party yesterday at my house and I am exhausted! I'm not on here as much as I used to be but know that I am stalking!!!

Oh yes Terri I totally cried. I'm a giant hormone.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri I'm so sorry! I am so heart broken for you. This cycle went so well, I kept thinking how this was it for you. I totally get how you would feel totally over it too, what you have to put your body through is exhausting. I really hope you try a frozen cycle. Keep your spirits up. We are here for you if you need us :hugs:


----------



## moni77

So sorry Terri...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies. 

Jen-You are too cute. I wish I was going to taco festival. My favorite foods are tacos and pizza, and my favorite drink is a dirty Stoli Martini. I'm going out this week just to get one. hee hee. Tuesday is almost two weeks. My transfer was on Wednesday, so close enough. Yes, I am on progesterone since the day of the transfer.

babyW-I don't have a lot of spare junk around my house, so a yard sale wouldn't work. I can afford to do another cycle, I just HATE spending the money. I'm the saver in the family and hubs is the spender. Trying to get him to slow his spending is the issue. He thinks my $$ just falls out of the sky, but he doesn't realize how hard I have worked to have it. So...we'll be ok, I just hate putting it on my credit card. Although..I could justify getting prego as an emergency! hee hee.


----------



## jkb11

:nope: Terri, I'm so sorry. Praying that come Tuesday you have a bfp. We are here for you. Feel free to vent as need.


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning everyone...

Terri - I really hope your negative turns in to a positive by tomorrow. But if not, maybe you will have a better shot with FET. Do you have a health savings account option at work? May be something to look in to for 2015. But it depends on how it works. I can do a max of $2500. It is deducted from each paycheck through the year. But at the 1st of the year, the full amount is available to me. So I could use all of it in January & as the year goes by I am paying it all back.

I am not sure if it is the bcp or what, but I have felt a little off the past couple of days. Yesterday I felt fine. But then all of a sudden when my husband got home at 6, I was completely exhausted. Like I could have just climbed in bed right then if I was not so hungry. Then I took vitamins before bed & my chest hurt a little. But I just figured that was because I didn't drink enough water with them. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling uncomfortable. And then now I am at work just feeling off a bit. Like I don't know if I need to eat or drink or what...I just feel off.

My husband & I made a calendar for our excercise/diet plan. I want to try to lose weight before I start the IVF Meds. So for each day I have an activity. Once a week we each have a dinner cheat, lunch cheat, & free day on excercise. I also have 2 days a week where we eat small meals like a bowl of cereal or a sandwich. The other days is a regular meal but smaller portions. And then we are supposed to eat light for breakfast & lunch every day. I hope it works. My husband lost 15 lbs just by not eating all the crap he eats. But I don't eat that bad anyways, so off course I lost nothing. So for him to keep losing & me to lose anything, we have to work out.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## booger76

Terri - I'm so sorry to read about your negative. :hugs: Hopefully, your FET won't be too expensive and you can move ahead before January. Even if it doesn't seem like it, and I know how hard it is to wait, January isn't that far away. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I am so sorry. Still praying for your BFP on Tuesday, I really hope you don't give up. 

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - I start the shots today so I am getting really nervous and excited.


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Terri - I am so sorry. Still praying for your BFP on Tuesday, I really hope you don't give up.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM - I start the shots today so I am getting really nervous and excited.

That is very exciting...I am sure you have already said, but when do they think retrieval will be?

I will probably be on here on day today back & forth...not feeling work today.


----------



## kfs1

Beagle - Good for you for making an exercise plan! Definitely a great move for sure.

Brighteyez - I'm so excited for you! What meds are you starting with again?

Hi everyone else!

RE appt this morning. Stopping BCPs Wednesday and starting stims on Sunday evening. 3 Bravelle/2 Menopur to start. Then I have bloods on Tuesday and bloods/ultrasound on Wednesday. Come on, come on, come on, I'm ready!

I know this has been discussed but again, what are everyone's thoughts on alcohol/caffeine during stims?


----------



## knitgirl

Good morning everyone ...

Terri - I'm so sorry!! Yes, thinking positive for a BFP tomorrow.

Did anyone else start to feel kind of crazy on Lupron? Today is day 7 and starting day 5, I have been really anxious and on the verge of tears much of the time. I had acupuncture on Sunday which helped a lot.


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Terri - I am so sorry. Still praying for your BFP on Tuesday, I really hope you don't give up.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM - I start the shots today so I am getting really nervous and excited.
> 
> That is very exciting...I am sure you have already said, but when do they think retrieval will be?
> 
> I will probably be on here on day today back & forth...not feeling work today.Click to expand...

Retrieval is going to be 10/31.


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Beagle - Good for you for making an exercise plan! Definitely a great move for sure.
> 
> Brighteyez - I'm so excited for you! What meds are you starting with again?
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> RE appt this morning. Stopping BCPs Wednesday and starting stims on Sunday evening. 3 Bravelle/2 Menopur to start. Then I have bloods on Tuesday and bloods/ultrasound on Wednesday. Come on, come on, come on, I'm ready!
> 
> I know this has been discussed but again, what are everyone's thoughts on alcohol/caffeine during stims?

Thank you, I am think I am ready. So my nurse said my estradiol was 8.7 and I will start 150iu of Gonal F and 75iu of Menopur between 6-9pm.


----------



## beaglemom

Brighteyez...totally forgot...HALLOWEEN!

kfs...I have not gone to my meds class yet...so no instructions from my dr on things to avoid. But I have quit caffeine almost all together. Only drink it when I drink beverages when I eat out. My tea at home is half caf & at work I drink decaf. But that was something I decided to do a while back. I knew I wanted to avoid it during pregnancy so I weened myself off months ago. But I have read 1 cup a day cannot hurt even during pregnancy. Alcohol - I do not drink too much. So if told not to drink, it would not be a big deal. Even if not told, just from my lifestyle, I probably wouldn't drink anyways. Not calling any of you out there who enjoy some wine or beer alcoholics, we just don't drink a lot.


----------



## knitgirl

My RE said no alcohol during the process - he would prefer me to act as if I am already pregnant. But I don't drink anyway, so that was easy. :)


----------



## LadySosa

Hi all!

Terri - I'm so sorry about the negative. :( That must be discouraging. Hang in there chica! And - I'm waiting till Jan if it makes you feel any better! My hubby and I are planning to load up our Flexible Spending Accounts and use that towards the cost. That's what beaglemom was mentioning. It won't cover the whole thing, but it will help (I can do $2500 and he can do $2500). We can use the whole amount as of Jan 1 and then pay it back over the course of the year. The best part is, if we leave our employer(s), we don't have to pay the remaining balance! One little known rule of the FSA. =) But waiting is tough. Longest 2.5 months of my life.

AFM - the lap went well, I am finally feeling back to normal today. The entire experience took like 4 hours (poor hubby waited patiently in the waiting room the entire time). The anesthesia made me feel weird and nauseous, so I was on anti-nausea medication, which made me super drowsy. I have three little tiny incisions on my belly. Today I just feel like I did an intense ab workout yesterday and am sore from that! So everything's back to normal now - normal diet, back to work, etc. Unfortunately the other fallopian tube was confirmed as non-functional, so now I have NO functioning fallopian tubes - so will definitely proceed with IVF. 

Question for you guys: our $$ is due at initial suppression check. How long from the time that you start hormone medications does it take to get to the initial suppression check? I'm getting so antsy!


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa - sorry to hear about your fallopian tubes! but glad you are feeling a bit better from the surgery. I'm not sure what protocol you will be on, but I am on Lupron for 10 days and then have my suppression check.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all...LadySosa, I think we will be boosting up our HSA this coming year too. I used to contribute towards my FSA, but it sucked and I stopped doing it. Now we have an HSA and it seems to be better. Who knows, but I can use the tax savings.

kfs1-I drank coffee and alcohol (if I felt like it) during stims. But..it didn't work for me! *secret jab against myself* I figured that my eggs are not out AND these will be my last drinks, so why not. It's your call really. I did miss my morning coffee during the transfer TWW though.

brighteyez-Tonight will be a breeze!


----------



## JCM

Kfs, I was on strict no alcohol no caffeine the entire cycle. Basically I had to act like I was already pregnant. I figured I may as well get used to it. I had my last drink the day before I stopped bcps. It was a horrible margarita. Lol I don't miss it at all!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I really hope you are not blaming yourself for drinking some alcohol or caffeine. Do not even put that in your head. But you bring up a good point I read once...

When it comes to our habits, basically do what you feel is right. And if you think for any reason you would blame yourself for doing something if the result is bad, just avoid it. I don't think we can do much to mess up these cycles...sometimes life just sucks. But you never need to blame yourself & if avoiding something in your TWW makes you feel better about what you are doing, then just avoid it. I hope I am making my point clearly...I may be sounding a bt contradictory. I hope not.

I have a great update to my life today. Not sure who is keeping up but I know I mentioned this on one of my threads. My husband is a shift manager at Walmart (this is the guy below the store manager). He plans to sign up for a neighborhood market...this is basically a Walmart grocery store. I think he should sign up for a store manager of a super center...more money & I know he can do it. But he is nervous about being able to do it & the stress. Well things happened & he did not get the neighborhood market he signed up for...a store manager signed up so basically she got it because she is higher than him. So anyways...there is a smaller super center near by...run by a crappy manager. My husband is in really good with the market manager...basically told him next neighborhood market is his. Anyways...out of nowhere market manager calls my husband's store manager & sends my husband to this crappy store to run it for a few days. Says it looks horrible & that manager is out sick. His store manager told him the last time he (the storemanager) was sent to a store to run it, they ended up promoting him to that store. So there is a slim chance they will push my husband in to this store. He is nervous, but I told him he can do it...& the market manager specifically chose him to go there which says a lot. I really hope this is where it is headed...so much more money so my IVF debt will go away quite fast not to mention my anxiety over the cost of day care. I told him this is a sign...IVF right around the corner & maybe a better promotion than what he was thinking. The good thing is he has a few days to work there & feel it out to determine if he would like it. This would be such a big deal for us. And if he got this, technically I could quit working & stay home. But not sure that is something I want...but def been thinking about it.

I also think once I am pregnant my husband's provider gene will kick in. I just have this feeling once a baby comes he will wish he aimed higher to provide more & do more for the baby. My husband is a great man...he does everything he possibly can for me. I know with a child, he will do even more to make sure that child has a better life than we did growing up. That's what a good parent does...make things better for the next generation.

So I just feel like life plays itself out the way it was meant to.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! First, *Terri*.... so sorry this cycle didn't work out again, I'm so upset about that. It makes me angry that this has to be so hard. Just know I'm thinking about you, as I know how it feels, and for me, this has been, hands down, the most difficult journey ever. BUT, I'm cheering you on to do a FET lady! I have a lot of confidence in FET, and I'm sure I'm just biased because my FET was the one that worked (while sadly it did not stick around, it did work!). Maybe you're like me, in that your lining just wasn't receptive to the embryos in a fresh cycle. I feel like FET is the answer for us both. Just a gut feeling... And if I can still be optimistic after a failed fresh cycle and a CP, that's saying something! Its hard not to get discouraged, but I dont doubt for a single second that one of my last 4 embies is gonna work, and I have a STRONG feeling that your frosties will work for you too. My FET was considerably cheaper than my full IVF cycle too... so... get to work lady!!:winkwink:

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies. So much going on at work, so not much time to play when I'm here. I have been getting on at home to stay caught up with everyone, I just haven't been staying on long enough to post. This thread is also moving much faster since we've grown w/ our new friends joining us! :flower: Anyway, just thought I'd take some time now to update.

*beagle*, i'm excited you've started your BCP! Things are moving along for you, and i'm really excited at how close you're getting. Hard to believe we're here, when not even a year ago, we were talking about light topics, like the texture of our CM and just using Preseed, ha! Sometimes I glance at some of those threads and just think to myself, wow, how innocent I still was during all of that! 

*LadySosa*, sorry about the tubes, hun! But since you've already got your IVF plan in place, i'm sure that's not quite as disappointing as it would've been. i'm glad your lap went well and that you're feeling just about back to yourself already. :)

*brighteyez*, WUHU!!! Its time, yay! Girl, I was the type of person who had a HUGE fear of needles before i started all this stuff. As it turned out, the subcutaneous shots are NOT bad at all. I got the hang of it so quickly. You'll find that the anxiety leading up to it is worse than the shots themselves, and after your 1st time, you won't even have the anxiety anymore. :) You've gotten some good tips from the other girls, so just 1 thing from me... If your menopur is the kind that you mix w/the powder before injecting, my recommendation is to mix that 1st and set it aside for a minute before injecting. That solution stings going in sometimes (but just a teensy), and I found that after the solution mixes w/ the powder and sits for a moment, it didn't sting at all. But that was my experience, I know everyone has different experiences. GL hun!!

*knitgirl*, so did you do Lupron day21 protocol? Or are you the one doing the Lupron overlapping BCP? If it's the Lupron Day21 protocol, that is the one I did (and I still use the Lupron before my FETs too). I don't recall feeling crappy on the Lupron at all. BUT, they say in the first 5 days of taking the Lupron, it actually sorta stimulates a little before it starts suppressing, so maybe that's where your yucky feelings are coming from. Since you're already a week in, I'd think you'd start to feel better any day now, as the suppression should've started. Although, were you the type of girl who felt crappy on BCP too (if you ever took it before)? BCP suppresses in the same way. I know I never felt crappy back in the day when i took BCP to prevent pregnancy. It just never affected me that way, so the Lupron didn't affect me like that either. Let us know how you're feeling.

*booger*, I see you picked up your BCP. How long before your FET then? I was thinking you were waiting until Jan, but now I have myself all confused since you picked up the BCP. :wacko: This group has gotten larger, so I'm having a little more difficulty keeping up!

*kfs*, you're starting soon too, wuhu!!! So excited for you! :happydance: As for alcohol/caffeine during stims, I don't drink a lot of caffeine anyway, but my RE recommends staying away from it in general when having fertility issues. As for alcohol, mine just said to "limit" consumption, and when I told them I only have a couple drinks a week, they didn't feel it was a problem. Every RE has different opinions, but my RE didn't feel like I drank enough for it to affect the meds at all. So i had beers on football Sunday, and I went to maybe 1 happy hour where i had 2 glasses of wine. They got 20 eggs out of me, and 18 were mature and all fertilized, so it didn't affect that at all. After my ER, for the 5 days leading up to ET, I didn't drink any alcohol at all, as I just didn't want to thin my blood for a healthy lining. But i doubt a couple drinks would've hurt if I had. During the TWW, I avoided all of it obviously.

*jkb*, sounds like you've got lots of follies, so FXd that they grow grow grow, and you get bunches of eggs! What's your status now??

*Moni and Jen*, so glad everything is going good for you girls!! :flower:

Hello to *Amy and BabyW*! Hope you guys are well too! When does everything for start for you two? I may have missed a couple of posts...

AFM, I'm in my natural cycle to take a break after the CP. I got a pos OPK Sat night and Sun morning, so probably O'd today. DH and I have been making sure we BD plenty. No harm in trying naturally. Seems weird given that I'm doing IVF, but no reason to think we have NO chance. We've been PG on our own before (with a low dose of Clomid only), and I do O on my own, and actually did NOT ovulate early this cycle, so my eggs had a good amount of time to mature, and DH's spermies have always been good. So I figured, hey why not! Hehe. I don't hold out much hope obviously, but no reason not to try! Anyway, since I O'd late, I won't be starting the Lupron this week. I'll go in about a week for my P labs, and then start the Lupron the next morning. Then when AF comes about a week after that, I'll schedule my hysteroscopy, and as long as that's clear, begin the E patches again to get ready for my next FET. Still haven't decided about PGS. We might just have 3 put in and go for it.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi ERose!! So good to hear from you on the boards! Remember when IUI HAD to be it and then IVF HAD to be it and now FET HAS to be it? HA!!HA!! It just makes me laugh. Your comment to beagle talking about Preseed and whatever else made me laugh. Those were the days...*sigh* I'm feeling fine and I will definitely talk to the nice nurse tomorrow if she's the one who calls me. I really hope the rude nurse doesn't call or i'm going to be mad. I think my doctor even called me last time and left a message too. So whoever calls when I can talk to someone, I will talk to them. I think I'm such an easy patient because I'm like 'Ok..what next.' They don't have to hear me crying or yelling. I'm just like 'Just get me prego..I don't know why it didn't work..let's move forward from here.'

beagle-No, I'm not really blaming myself, but every now and again I play the what if game. Although, that game is so unfair because I have known MANY people in my lifetime who were just terrible to their bodies all throughout their pregnancies and their kids were just fine (for the most part). So..when I did drink a beer during stims or coffee this week, I feel justified. Whatever is going to happen is going to happen. I'm not changing my life dramatically until I have to, so I have one more month of drinks (if I even drink at all) and coffee.

BCP girls-I must have no nerves in my body because nothing makes me feel wonky. I have a rock gut (rot gut?), and I'm never hyper emotional/in pain/nothing. I feel normal pretty much 23:50 hours a day. hee hee. #blessed! hee hee. My bestie and I just started saying 'hashtag blessed!' We're stupid.

Have a good night. Cooking pork chops/sweet potatoes for MIL in a few minutes. I went out for lunch so I'm not even hungry. I can take mine for lunch tomorrow, unless hubs wants two pork chops. I still have one serving of general tsp's chicken as well. 

/diary entry. Sorry! HA!!HA!!


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I forgot to say that I hope your husband gets the job. It's meant to be. AND...it's better that he start now and get used to it, so it's not a big deal when you have your baby. :) :friends:


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Terri - I'm so sorry about the negative. :( That must be discouraging. Hang in there chica! And - I'm waiting till Jan if it makes you feel any better! My hubby and I are planning to load up our Flexible Spending Accounts and use that towards the cost. That's what beaglemom was mentioning. It won't cover the whole thing, but it will help (I can do $2500 and he can do $2500). We can use the whole amount as of Jan 1 and then pay it back over the course of the year. The best part is, if we leave our employer(s), we don't have to pay the remaining balance! One little known rule of the FSA. =) But waiting is tough. Longest 2.5 months of my life.
> 
> AFM - the lap went well, I am finally feeling back to normal today. The entire experience took like 4 hours (poor hubby waited patiently in the waiting room the entire time). The anesthesia made me feel weird and nauseous, so I was on anti-nausea medication, which made me super drowsy. I have three little tiny incisions on my belly. Today I just feel like I did an intense ab workout yesterday and am sore from that! So everything's back to normal now - normal diet, back to work, etc. Unfortunately the other fallopian tube was confirmed as non-functional, so now I have NO functioning fallopian tubes - so will definitely proceed with IVF.
> 
> Question for you guys: our $$ is due at initial suppression check. How long from the time that you start hormone medications does it take to get to the initial suppression check? I'm getting so antsy!

I'm happy the lap went well. Take it easy and save energy to heal. 

Terri I'm the financially conservative one too. I am straight commission and while some months are great I have to plan for months I don't do as well or have days planned off like for a vacation or the retrieval. 

Sorry so short. I have a full blown head cold. Golf outing was fun but it was chilly. Taking NyQuil and heading to bed. On second estrogen patch and man did I break out. Like 9th grade all over again! 

So excited for ladies starting to stim. I think af should be here in the next few days. Heading to bed hope I don't snore since I'm so stuffy!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Glad to hear from you, Erin!

The job was not exactly what we thought. He was only there for today not a few days like originally thought. But still a good sign he was sent there at all. Market manager told him to look around & talk to folks & find out the deal. Short version, that manager sucks & everyone hates him. He actually was close to being fired so they took him from a big super center to this smaller one hoping he could handle it...obviously not. So he could still get demoted/fired & my husband has a shot. Either way, still psyched the market manager sent him there...shows how much he appreciates his input & trusts him.


----------



## jkb11

Beagle-yay for possible opportunity for hubby! I know It's so great for him to have you encouraging and telling him he can do it! 

Erin-so happy to hear from you! I have everything crossed (except my legs:haha:) that you and hubby get that surprise bfp this month! Those reports are my favorite to hear! One good thing is when we have been through fertility treatments and unfortunately losses, our bodies are primed for pregnacy. It not unusual for it to happen.:dust::dust::dust:

Afm- had ultrasound and labs this am. RN thinks I will be ready to trigger tomorrow but has me repeating ultrasound in the am. So hopefully retrieval will be Thursday. I'm so bloated. And terrified I'm going to ovulate a good egg on my own and miss it because we are not bd ing. Did y'all have TONS of ewcm the day prior to retrieval?


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Thinking of you today. Hope you get a surprise BFP! Oh, and I totally agree with you about being an "easy patient." Personally, I think I vent my frustrations to you guys and then cry/wallow a bit before I even talk to my RE. So by that point, I'm like, "OK. Whatever. What's next?" Man, I hope the doctor or the nice nurse calls you today. How are things going with your mother-in-law? 

LadySosa - I'm sorry for your lap results but I'm happy that the procedure is over and that you're feeling OK. Also, it's great that you're mentally prepared to move onto IVF! I hope things move fast for you.

Beagle - I hope things work our for your husband. Sounds like a great opportunity. And you're right, they wouldn't have sent him to that store if they didn't have confidence in him. Sounds like a good sign to me!

Errriiinnn - Missed you!!! Absolutely no harm in trying naturally! Like you said, you were pregnant naturally once before. I hope you're truly enjoying this little mini-break. Personally, I think breaks are the BEST medicine for our sanity. :)

Brighteyez - So, how did your first injection go????

JKB - Woohoo. Sounds like you're almost there! Good luck today.

Hi Booger, Amy, and Babywhisperer!!

Thanks so much for the advice everyone. I'm going to try to wean myself off of caffeine over the next week or two because when I was pregnant for those few weeks before my miscarriage, it was TOUGH to adjust for sure. Luckily, it's only coffee in the morning. I don't drink soda or anything else that's caffeinated. As far as alcohol goes, I only really asked because I have a few parties coming up, including my DH's birthday, so I know that the opportunity may arise. I think I'll just play it by ear and if I do have a drink, I'll just limit myself. In all honestly, I personally don't think it really matters but I of course don't want to go overboard. :)


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - not sure if you do k-cups, but you can buy them in half caf. I basically alternated between regular & half caf every day until the regular was gone, then I alternated between half caf & defaf until the half caf was gone. There were a few rough days & even now I sometimes have to stop & get a coke on mornings where I sleep bad or wake up late but mostly I feel fine. Besides, even when pregnant, I do not plan to be zero caffeine...just almost none.


----------



## booger76

Good Morning, ladies! :flower:

I've been MIA a little over the last few days as we were traveling. I'm now on East Coast time like most of you. Still trying to adjust a little bit. We are visiting DHs family in CT. 

A lot has been going on around here while I've been logged off!

*Brighteyez *- How did those first shots go? I hope they weren't too bad for you!

*Beagle* - Your exercise/diet plan sounds great. I almost always have to have some sort of plan in place or it's too easy for me to slack off. I use MyFitnessPal to track my food. 

*Erin* - Good to hear from you! I am doing a December FET. So, not too much longer. I'm starting to get antsy now!

*Terri* - I feel like I'm a bit like you in regards to rolling with the punches. I said something to my nurse about being high maintenance because I e-mailed her twice one day and she just laughed. She said that I was nowhere near high maintenance as she has patients that call her 5-6 times everyday! There is no way I could do what our nurses do - they have to be the most patient and understanding people (well, _should_ be but as we know from your mean nurse that they all aren't). While the BCP made me feel a bit grody in the past, it hasn't been bothering me too much this time around. Hopefully, that holds. I'm hopeful your beta surprises you today but if not, it sounds like you are maybe ready to move ahead with your FET. :hugs:

*kfs *- I agree with what Beagle said...... do what feels right for you. I ignored the no caffeine rule but I only have a cup of coffee in the morning so I didn't feel like that was a big deal. I did not drink alcohol during stims. Now that I'm waiting for the FET, I haven't been doing anything different other than not drinking as much alcohol - only a few drinks per week vs. my regular glass of wine or beer a night. Once I start getting closer to the transfer, I'll likely stop all alcohol again. You are so close now!!!! :happydance:

*Jen* - I'm still jealous of the taco festival you went to. That sounds like the best thing ever. I really miss New Mexican food. As you can imagine, the Mexican food situation in Montana is pretty grim. We usually make it at home to avoid the disappointment. Hww are you feeling??? :thumbup:

*LadySosa* - Glad the lap is done and that you are recovering well! :flower: During my stim phase, I stopped the BCPs, had a suppression check the next day and then again 3 days later. I started my stims after the second suppression check.

*jkb* - Hooray for trigger! Yes to the EWCM question. All the estrogen from stimming causes that. You'll feel better soon. I was worried about ovulating before retrieval too but I read where it's very, very rare so try not to be anxious about that. It's so hard for our brains to focus on anything else while all of this is going on. :flower:

*babywhisperer* - Sorry you are under the weather. Get well soon! :cry:

*knitgirl* - I have read where Lupron can make one feel crazy. There are lots of stories out there about it playing with the emotions. Sorry it's getting to you. I haven't had to use it yet but will soon in preparation for my FET. Here is a funny blog post I remember reading - https://dontcountyoureggs.typepad.com/blog/2013/07/love-letters-from-lupron.html

*Amy* - Hello! What's new with you? I can't remember where you are at right now - sorry!!

*Moni *- Hello! I hope you're feeling well. You said you're doing the genetic blood testing soon? When will you find out about that?


Phew - we are big group now!! It's nice to know we're not alone in all of this.

We have a plan moving forward and I'm excited again. :happydance: Thanks to you guys, I suggested the second mock transfer to my nurse and she thought it was a great idea. We are doing another mock transfer on November 14. We are moving ahead with the FET for December. So if the second mock goes well, then I should have my transfer on December 11. :flower: 

In other news, I'm at my MILs house for the next week and half. We have only been here two days and I'm already going batty. She is a wonderful lady but when we come to visit, I'm reminded of why we have decided to live so far away from our families!!! I'm sure that will change once we have a little one, but for now, distance really does make the heart grow fonder.


----------



## jkb11

So they say I'm ready to trigger tonight:winkwink:I have lots of follies so I'm hoping for 1great quality egg in there somewhere :thumbup:my retrieval is at 7:30 Thursday am.

Booger- thanks Hun! I talked with nurse about ovulating early and she said she has never had it happen in the 8years she's been there. I know I worry too much about the what ifs:blush: I just need to simmer down:haha:

Beagle- since my FET won't be until December/January I'm really wanting to lose a solid 10 lbs. over the past several months I have lost 12. But I'm hoping to enjoy the break between and work my bothy off. Literally :haha: being fit and ready can't hurt anything 

Terri- I'm holding out hope for your beta today but if there is no change you are definitely in the right mind set thinking ahead to the next step. P.s.- all your post make me hungry:winkwink: I may need you to come cook for me!

Lady Sosa- one of my friends had bilateral blocked tubes. She did one ivf cycle, had 19 embies from it! And now has a beautiful baby girl. :flower:

Knit girl- the lupron made me sleep like crazy! I am not a napper at all so my hubby was like "what is wrong with you!"

Booger- hope the mock transfer goes easy peasy :kiss:


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Glad to hear from you, Erin!
> 
> The job was not exactly what we thought. He was only there for today not a few days like originally thought. But still a good sign he was sent there at all. Market manager told him to look around & talk to folks & find out the deal. Short version, that manager sucks & everyone hates him. He actually was close to being fired so they took him from a big super center to this smaller one hoping he could handle it...obviously not. So he could still get demoted/fired & my husband has a shot. Either way, still psyched the market manager sent him there...shows how much he appreciates his input & trusts him.

This is a great vote of confidence for your dh. If they didn't think he could handle it they wouldn't have sent him. I bet it's a matter of time before he gets the position. As with anything it can be scary to get more responsibility, but after a few weeks it's like you've always done it. So happy for you both, I know how this will help you guys. What perfect timing!!! 

Terri, don't look backwards, only forward. See what they say about why they think it didn't work and what can be done differently. Stay positive!

Erin, so happy you popped in. I love your positivity and determination. I hope you are relaxing and having a nice break from the meds.

I will post more later, working from home as this head cold has me knocked out.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> So they say I'm ready to trigger tonight:winkwink:I have lots of follies so I'm hoping for 1great quality egg in there somewhere :thumbup:my retrieval is at 7:30 Thursday am.
> 
> Booger- thanks Hun! I talked with nurse about ovulating early and she said she has never had it happen in the 8years she's been there. I know I worry too much about the what ifs:blush: I just need to simmer down:haha:
> 
> Beagle- since my FET won't be until December/January I'm really wanting to lose a solid 10 lbs. over the past several months I have lost 12. But I'm hoping to enjoy the break between and work my bothy off. Literally :haha: being fit and ready can't hurt anything
> 
> Terri- I'm holding out hope for your beta today but if there is no change you are definitely in the right mind set thinking ahead to the next step. P.s.- all your post make me hungry:winkwink: I may need you to come cook for me!
> 
> Lady Sosa- one of my friends had bilateral blocked tubes. She did one ivf cycle, had 19 embies from it! And now has a beautiful baby girl. :flower:
> 
> Knit girl- the lupron made me sleep like crazy! I am not a napper at all so my hubby was like "what is wrong with you!"
> 
> Booger- hope the mock transfer goes easy peasy :kiss:

Yeah trigger time!!! So exciting. I hope the retrieval goes great!!


----------



## terripeachy

So I went in for my beta, and the phlebotomist was the one who can never draw my blood. she tried both arms, and then had to call someone else. This happens EVERY TIME she does it. The other lady said 'Oh, people ask all the time if they can have this person or that person.' She stuck me in one chance and it wasn't even a big deal. This is just another reason why I'm just like whatever. I left the office looking like Frankenstein with one piece of tape and two band-aids on my arms. Luckily it's a long sleeve shirt day. hee hee. 

Now I'm sitting here at work and some random number calls me. I bet it's the doctor, but seriously, why would you call someone at work? I didn't answer, and i won't answer my work phone until tomorrow. I specifically wrote down my cell number on my paperwork this morning, but I don't think they look at that.

kfs1-Thank goodness for BnB so we can seem normal/unemotional at the RE's office.
HA!!HA!!

booger-Glad you're safe on the east coast. My MIL is in town for the next day or so. Last night she said she would eat brussel sprouts if I cooked them. So I cooked them and didn't season them (she has some weird food issues). Then when they were on her plate, she was like "oh. I don't want brussel sprouts." I just removed them from her plate and put them on mine. She is too high maintenance for me. She liked her other food though. BUT, at dinner, she talked for at least 1/2 hour on all the miracles she's witnessed. She's a holy roller and that's fine but my hubs just ignores her, and I have to sit there listening. Plus, because she was talking so much about all these miracles she wasn't eating. Finally, I said I needed to get more water, and I left. Of course, I even stared hubs down like 'Tell your mom to chill with her miracle sightings,' and he just looked at me and kept watching football. JERK!! hee hee. I was glad to get out of the house this morning.

LadySosa-Sorry to hear about your other tube, but you are the perfect candidate for IVF.

brighteyez-Yoohoo..we're all waiting to hear how it went last night.

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## ERosePW

Morning ladies! 

*terri*, FXd that you get a surprise today. Not everyone gets BFPs at home before their beta, so i'm just gonna hold out hope for a little longer. I asked the nurse once when she was taking my blood, if they see women come in there thinking it didnt work, and then they get a positive beta, and she said she's seen it happen several times. For some reason they test negative at home (or maybe they just don't know how to squint as much as some of us, LOL) but their beta comes out positive and they get a nice little surprise.

*jkb*, yay for triggering tonight! How exciting! Can't wait to hear how Thurs goes!! Oh, and thanks for the support for my natural cycle, hehe! I agree, those are the best success stories, the little surprise BFPs!

*booger*, welcome to Eastern Standard Time. I know that feeling of jet lag. I have to travel to California for work now and then, and its always a bit of an adjustment, especially when I have a business dinner out there at 7pm, and it's really 10pm my time! Great news about the 2nd mock transfer! I bet it will go great this time since the Dr knows what to expect in there. I'm excited that you're having your transfer in Dec. :thumbup:

*kfs*, I do agree with you, I really don't think a little bit of alcohol affects the STIM meds. Its not like you'll be binge drinking and doing keg stands. :winkwink: So enjoy your parties, especially your DH's birthday!

*BabyW*, sorry about your head cold! And also for your breakout from the patches! I used the patches for my FET, and I didn't break out, although I thought for sure I would. The only issue I had was maybe being a tad emotional on a day or two. Those patches are GREAT for having a good E level though. My RE really likes them. They started to get on my nerves once i got up to 4 though! Do you have to go up that high as well?

*beagle*, I'll keep my FXd for your DH! I do recall you talking about his job a while back, so it would be exciting for him to get that promo. How's the BCP treating you so far?


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - so glad I will have a buddy in Dec...hopefully my timing will work out the way I want...can hardly wait for my appt on the 30th.

All this talk about the family reminds me how happy I am to live far away from the crazy inlaws.

Terri - not sure if this works, but I saw a vlog & the girl said drinking a lot of water before a blood draw helps.

I don't seem to have many effects from the bcp as it is right now. I don't recall having any side effects when I was on them previously. But I do think these have a different hormone level ??? not sure.

There is so much going on in this thread...hard to keep up...I wish we had a chart or something. So I think jkb is first on the list...then brighteyez...I think...


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I know my veins are a problem, so I drink a ton of water, and use heat packs the morning of. The lady with the blonde hair just can't do it. The other women have no problems. She is just not good with my arms. I think the fact that they don't straighten scares her a little. Yeah, I'm a freak of nature.

booger-I forgot to say :wohoo: on the repeat mock transfer. I think you owe Moni for that idea. Boop boop! And December 11 is so soon. Yip yip! We might all be bump buddies. hee hee.

jkb-I also forgot to say 'yeah!' for triggering. How big are your follies now? Enjoy tomorrow off!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls! On the left I had 4 around 20 and numerous small ones and on right 3 around 18 as well as many small ones there was like 9 that were around 14 ! just on the right? I have pcos so I knew I would have loads of follicles I'm just worried about they quality. Guess I'll know in a few days:coffee:


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls! On the left I had 4 around 20 and numerous small ones and on right 3 around 18 as well as many small ones there was like 9 that were around 14 ! just on the right? I have pcos so I knew I would have loads of follicles I'm just worried about they quality. Guess I'll know in a few days:coffee:

That sounds great. Even the 14s could be mature by the time of retrieval with the boost of the trigger & the extra day. Good luck.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah jkb, those other follies may have mature eggs too. Are you getting excited? Nervous/scared? I'm excited for you!! This is it!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Erin, I am on my second one today and have to change them every other day until I get af.


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Good Morning, ladies! :flower:
> 
> I've been MIA a little over the last few days as we were traveling. I'm now on East Coast time like most of you. Still trying to adjust a little bit. We are visiting DHs family in CT.
> 
> A lot has been going on around here while I've been logged off!
> 
> *Brighteyez *- How did those first shots go? I hope they weren't too bad for you!
> 
> *Beagle* - Your exercise/diet plan sounds great. I almost always have to have some sort of plan in place or it's too easy for me to slack off. I use MyFitnessPal to track my food.
> 
> *Erin* - Good to hear from you! I am doing a December FET. So, not too much longer. I'm starting to get antsy now!
> 
> *Terri* - I feel like I'm a bit like you in regards to rolling with the punches. I said something to my nurse about being high maintenance because I e-mailed her twice one day and she just laughed. She said that I was nowhere near high maintenance as she has patients that call her 5-6 times everyday! There is no way I could do what our nurses do - they have to be the most patient and understanding people (well, _should_ be but as we know from your mean nurse that they all aren't). While the BCP made me feel a bit grody in the past, it hasn't been bothering me too much this time around. Hopefully, that holds. I'm hopeful your beta surprises you today but if not, it sounds like you are maybe ready to move ahead with your FET. :hugs:
> 
> *kfs *- I agree with what Beagle said...... do what feels right for you. I ignored the no caffeine rule but I only have a cup of coffee in the morning so I didn't feel like that was a big deal. I did not drink alcohol during stims. Now that I'm waiting for the FET, I haven't been doing anything different other than not drinking as much alcohol - only a few drinks per week vs. my regular glass of wine or beer a night. Once I start getting closer to the transfer, I'll likely stop all alcohol again. You are so close now!!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Jen* - I'm still jealous of the taco festival you went to. That sounds like the best thing ever. I really miss New Mexican food. As you can imagine, the Mexican food situation in Montana is pretty grim. We usually make it at home to avoid the disappointment. Hww are you feeling??? :thumbup:
> 
> *LadySosa* - Glad the lap is done and that you are recovering well! :flower: During my stim phase, I stopped the BCPs, had a suppression check the next day and then again 3 days later. I started my stims after the second suppression check.
> 
> *jkb* - Hooray for trigger! Yes to the EWCM question. All the estrogen from stimming causes that. You'll feel better soon. I was worried about ovulating before retrieval too but I read where it's very, very rare so try not to be anxious about that. It's so hard for our brains to focus on anything else while all of this is going on. :flower:
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Sorry you are under the weather. Get well soon! :cry:
> 
> *knitgirl* - I have read where Lupron can make one feel crazy. There are lots of stories out there about it playing with the emotions. Sorry it's getting to you. I haven't had to use it yet but will soon in preparation for my FET. Here is a funny blog post I remember reading - https://dontcountyoureggs.typepad.com/blog/2013/07/love-letters-from-lupron.html
> 
> *Amy* - Hello! What's new with you? I can't remember where you are at right now - sorry!!
> 
> *Moni *- Hello! I hope you're feeling well. You said you're doing the genetic blood testing soon? When will you find out about that?
> 
> 
> Phew - we are big group now!! It's nice to know we're not alone in all of this.
> 
> We have a plan moving forward and I'm excited again. :happydance: Thanks to you guys, I suggested the second mock transfer to my nurse and she thought it was a great idea. We are doing another mock transfer on November 14. We are moving ahead with the FET for December. So if the second mock goes well, then I should have my transfer on December 11. :flower:
> 
> In other news, I'm at my MILs house for the next week and half. We have only been here two days and I'm already going batty. She is a wonderful lady but when we come to visit, I'm reminded of why we have decided to live so far away from our families!!! I'm sure that will change once we have a little one, but for now, distance really does make the heart grow fonder.

Booger - I did pretty good. We (me and Kids) geeked out which helped alot with the nerves. I tried to do it myself but it didn't work, so my 17year old gave it to me and he was wonderful.


----------



## beaglemom

I am so jealous of everyone doing their shots...how crazy do I sound? Not looking forward to the meds but just so ready to start! I feel a little behind everyone :) But I just keep thinking in 1 week is my class...then in less than a month I should be stimming. I feel like with every process I have to do it will make the time go by faster.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh totally forgot...we started our vlog videos last night. My husband is playing around with editing today. But we have decided not to share them on Youtube until I am pregnant & have told my mom. I don't want by some chance for them to come her way without knowing. Very slight chance, but still.


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> Erin, I am on my second one today and have to change them every other day until I get af.

Oh ok, this is different from what I was doing then. Are they estrogen patches, or something else? I started mine after AF, and after suppression, to start thickening my lining for my FET. I started with 1 patch, and had to change it every other day, and then I went up to 2 patches, then 3, then 4. It was a bit much! But my RE really likes them, and my estrogen level was perfect on them, so it turned out to be a good protocol for me.


----------



## ERosePW

*jkb*, your follies sound like they're doing great! They'll probably be able to get eggs out of the 14s too by that time. The good thing about IVF is that you dont have to rely on your body to release them! The Dr just goes in and gets them. :)

*beagle*, darn, I'd love to see your vlog! I bet the vids are so cute. :) That will be a fun project for you and your husband. I watched a couple of those right before my first IVF, and they are really fun.

*brighteyez*, I'm glad your 17-yr old did such a good job! That's good news. I was the total opposite. I couldn't relinquish control to my DH, ha! Well, until it was time for P shots... then I didn't have a choice because I couldn't see my behind very well.:wacko:

*terri*, there's nothing worse than getting a nurse who can't get the vein... man, that makes for a bad experience. Kinda funny how the others in your clinic find it just fine, and just that one lady can't. She should be so used to doing that since they do that SO often in those clinics. Have you gotten a call yet about your beta?


----------



## terripeachy

I got the call, but decided to let my husband listen to the message, so he can hear how it feels. Usually I am too excited and listen first and then just tell him the results, but I figure today I'll give him the opportunity. Plus, his mom is here, so he can just hang on to my phone and listen to it when we go to the show. I don't need my phone while I'm out.

Plus, now that I looked at my phone the office DID call me at work and on my cell. The blinking light on my work phone is still blinking. See you tomorrow, sucker! That's the blinking light.


----------



## ERosePW

Good idea letting hubby listen instead. Well keep us posted terri! And have a great time at the show tonight.


----------



## ERosePW

I was thinking about beagle's comment about wishing we had a chart to keep up with where everyone is. On the testing thread I used to be on in the >35 forums, the girl who would start the thread for each month, would have everyone tell her their estimated test date, and put it on the very front page of the thread. She would update their status as each one tested... BFP or BFN. It has to be the original poster who edits it obviously, since they're the only one who can edit. So I could do something like that if everyone wants to send me their status. This is a little different than testing, since that only required one date, and with IVF we never know exact dates for IVF/FET. But I could throw something together with estimated timeframes, sorta like below... let me know if you girls want me to do that, I'm happy to. And if so, just send me your estimated timeframes, and I'll add it. 

ERosePW: Next FET - Mid November
User2: IVF - Late November
User3: FET - Early December ​


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - We are literally 1 day apart. I stop my BCP on Thursday and start stims on Monday. Same meds as well. Very cool :)

LadySosa - I'm glad you're feeling back to your self, but sorry to hear about the results. Definitely glad you're proceeding with IVF. It will happen!!!

beagle mom - FX'd that your husband's work situation works out just how you'd like it to. Definitely a good sign that he was sent to the other store, even if it was just for one day. It shows they trust and value him.

Erin - Sooo good to hear from you again. Fx'd for your natural cycle.

Terri - So funny how your MIL is a holy roller. My brother in law is newly established holy roller lol. I've known him for 12 years and he never once went to church. Then all of a sudden he started shoving his beliefs down everyone's throat. He keeps texting my sister biblical scriptures constantly through out the day and that kind of stuff. But as far as I can see he's all talk (and quoting). He hasn't changed his actions at all, only his words. He still always makes my sister be the designated driver so he can drink when they go out (regardless if she feels like a drink). I'm sure somewhere in the bible it says something about man and wife taking turns being the DD right lol :haha: 
P.S. I'm still hoping that your husband gets a surprise today when you make him listen to the message :)

babywhisperer - I'm sorry you're sick... I hope you feel better soon.

jkb11 - Whoo hoo!!! You're getting so close. So excited for you!!

brighteyez - So cute your 17 year-old helped you with your shots. So brave. I would have freaked out at 17 lol. Shoot I might freak out now lol.

booger76 - That's great about the repeat mock transfer. I totally think this will work and everything will work out fine :)

Hi Jen, Moni, & knitgirl.

AFM - My meds arrived today!! Whoo Hoo!! I'm going to wait until DH gets home to go through the box, just to freak him out ha ha. Out of this whole process, all the medication/shots I have to take is what's freaking him out the most lol. Men are such sissies!!


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - That sounds like a great idea, especially since the group is growing. Not sure how much info you want, but mine is:

Start Meds: Oct. 27
Retrieval: Nov. 7/8
Transfer: Nov. 12/13


----------



## ERosePW

Amy1976 said:


> Erin - That sounds like a great idea, especially since the group is growing. Not sure how much info you want, but mine is:
> 
> Start Meds: Oct. 27
> Retrieval: Nov. 7/8
> Transfer: Nov. 12/13

Thanks Amy! i'll go ahead and put you and I on the front page while we wait for everyone else. I think I'll just put transfer dates. Looks like you and I might be pretty close. I should be having my next FET sometime mid November, maybe a week after yours, not sure until I get AF this month. Glad you received your meds!! Very exciting stuff!!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - mine would be early December...at least until I have verification from my next appt.

So Terri I think you need a short list for your dr office...no blond lady with needles comes near me & no mean nurse calls me :)

So as far as the vlog goes, I really don't plan to wait very long to publish it...basically I am hoping for an early Dec transfer & retrieval & then a Christmas announcement.


----------



## terripeachy

Ha! So hubs listened, received the bad news and now his mom is being super needy. I told him 'you go deal with her. I've been with her all night!' He just left her trying to use the computer on her own and I'm in the bedroom. He really sees how I feel every month. 

On that note, ERose, my status is :jo: I'm bringing her back. Not sure what we're going to do. The doc scared me and said 'you probably want to do another fresh cycle because if you want to have another kid, you won't have any young eggs remaining.' Really?! How about I get kid number one, doctor? That made me mad. 

Anyway, I'll probably be lurking for a while and will chime in if I have something good to say. Thanks everyone for all your support. I'm drinking wine starting tomorrow. I'm not bored with drinking anymore!! Hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks beagle, I've added yours on the front page.

Terri, why are they so concerned with your NEXT kid right now?? I mean, I get that they'd want to get your eggs now rather than later so that the likelihood of a second child is greater. But like you said, right now you're more concerned w/ getting the first one. You have frosties... Don't they feel you should also use your current frosties? What'd they say about that?? Are you putting off a FET then, until you're feeling more up to it, or are you considering another ER? Sorry, I know I'm being a pushy beyotch. Just tell me to suck it. Lol. I'm putting your status as "Taking a Break".


----------



## terripeachy

My MIL just left town this morning and we were at the show all night. I'll call today.
Thanks for the 'taking a break.' You don't like granny old eggs? HA!!HA!!

PS. I like your new picture. I can see you much better.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - That's so awesome how close we are. :)

Erin - Great idea. My transfer should be somewhere between November 8th and the 11th if things work out.

Terri - I'm so, so sorry hun. :hugs: You need a break for sure! Don't listen to that stupid doctor. I totally agree with you. How about focusing on the first kid!?!?!?! WTF? I'm so mad for you. :gun: Anyway, drink it up!!!! :wine: Take some time and you'll figure things out when you're ready.

So, it turns out that my insurance won't cover Bravelle so I will now be using Gonal F and Menopur, which means 2 injections for me. On the flip side, it's less to have to mix I guess. I got my meds last week and I only just noticed this last night and freaked out (but the nurse confirmed). I must have been drinking or something when I originally checked the box. :dohh:


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning everyone...speaking of the meds box...I previously got everything from freedom fertility when doing injections. I cannot remember but I am pretty sure the box is plain. Does anyone else use Freedom? I am just curious because in the past I just decline the signature & let them leave it at my house. But with the IVF box being SO MUCH more & more $$$ I was thinking I should have it delivered to me at work. Or even have them drop it at a FedEx office if that is possible. Anyways just wondering if anyone remembers if your phamacy name was on the box or even the shipping label. I would not be the one getting the box here, so I know people would be wondering what it is.


----------



## ERosePW

Kfs, I've added you on the front page. 

I'm putting our names in the order that our transfers are taking place.

Kfs, I had to laugh at your comment that you must've been drinking the first time you looked at the box, lol! I used Gonal-F and menopur as well. Also, Lupron to prevent O. Are you using something for that?

Beagle, I don't use freedom, sorry. And I'm not totally certain, but I'm pretty sure my box said Cigna Home Delivery on it. So for me, if anyone saw it, they wouldn't have known it was fertility meds, but no doubt they'd wonder what the heck kind of meds I got in such a BIG box, ha!

Terri, keep us posted when you call today. I'm feeling very upset with your RE. I mean, I suppose they're just looking out for you and thinking ahead. But you're the patient, and you're the one who knows what you want right now. So I hope today's call goes really good, and that they get you feeling good about things again!


----------



## ERosePW

Booger and jkb.... I added your dates to the front page since I already knew them. 

Wow jkb, your ER is tomorrow!! Wuhu! Can't wait for tomorrow's update. :) I put your transfer date as the 28th, assuming you're having a day5 transfer. I can change it if that changes.

If anyone notices me making a mistake with anyone's info on the list, let me know!


----------



## kfs1

beaglemom said:


> Good morning everyone...speaking of the meds box...I previously got everything from freedom fertility when doing injections. I cannot remember but I am pretty sure the box is plain. Does anyone else use Freedom? I am just curious because in the past I just decline the signature & let them leave it at my house. But with the IVF box being SO MUCH more & more $$$ I was thinking I should have it delivered to me at work. Or even have them drop it at a FedEx office if that is possible. Anyways just wondering if anyone remembers if your phamacy name was on the box or even the shipping label. I would not be the one getting the box here, so I know people would be wondering what it is.

I used Freedom and I waived the signature so they just left it on my doorstep. I'll check the box tonight to see if it says anything and will let you know.


----------



## kfs1

ERosePW said:


> Kfs, I had to laugh at your comment that you must've been drinking the first time you looked at the box, lol! I used Gonal-F and menopur as well. Also, Lupron to prevent O. Are you using something for that?

Yep. Starting on Gonal/menopur Sunday and then will start Ganirelix a few days after that.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Terri - I'm sorry that the beta was negative. I think it's a good idea to take some time to regroup and figure out how exactly you'd like to proceed. Sometimes I don't think the Dr.'s and nurses realize what they are saying or how something comes across. I would be mad too. :growlmad: Stalk away and take all the time you need. :hugs: Also, hooray for MIL being gone now. 

Erin - Thanks for starting the home page tracking thingie - I lose track easily where everyone is at in the process so that will be very handy. Your next transfer is coming right up! :happydance:

kfs - Glad to hear you got the drug switch figured out right away! That's good they switched it for you though so you won't have to pay out of pocket for the other medication. Bummer about the two shots. Is the Gonal done with a pen style injection? If so, you won't feel a thing. Those needles are babies. :thumbup:

Beagle - My medications came from Walgreens specialty pharmacy. The box was unmarked but it was gigantic! All the meds were in a styrofoam cooler that was in the box. I had it delivered to the house with no signature required. I thought about having it come to the office but I'm glad I didn't. Even though it was unmarked, it was so big I'm sure everyone would have been super nosy as to what was in it. :nope:

Amy - Woohoo for the box of meds! It's exciting and overwhelming all at the same time. Only a few more days until you get started! :thumbup:

jkb - How did the trigger go?

babywhisperer - Hope you are feeling better today.

brighteyez - I'm glad you made it through your first set of injections unscathed. :happydance: It's good you have help!

Hello to everyone else!!!! 

Nothing new to report here. Just taking notes on how not to treat your adult child. The man is 33 years old - perfectly capable of doing things for himself.......


----------



## terripeachy

Oh booger-I'm stalking BUT you can't leave us hanging on that last line! :nope: hee hee.


----------



## booger76

Oh yeah, I saw this news this morning on Google news and heard it on the radio, too:

https://nypost.com/2014/10/22/drinking-beer-increases-mens-chances-to-conceive-study/

Maybe our nurses and doctors should be barking out instructions for our OHs as well as for us.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- So sorry. And it makes me want to call your office and be like what the heck!?!? I know they do this everyday but that should make them pros at communicating bad news. The way he delivered it was very insensitive and unprofessional. I'm sorry. Go with your gut on what to do next. :hugs:

Booger- trigger went great! And I did a little inside celebration for no longer having to do my stims:happydance: feeling really full right now! 

Erin- what a great idea! Thanks for all the time your putting into keeping us up to date. My retrieval is tomorrow however I'm just doing a FET. I'm kinda different because, they are not sure when I go back the earliest would be December 18th but, I have to be one PIO injections for a while first. Dr is hoping it will prevent another miscarriage. With all of them I have done the vaginal progesterone but, I still ended up having a miscarriage. so with that I could end up being in January.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh ok, thanks jkb! I forgot you were doing FET. For now, I'll put you as end of Dec since it could be anywhere from Dec 18 to January. I figure "end of Dec" is sorta right in between. :) And if you find out different, you can let me know.


----------



## JCM

Oh terri, that's such bs! 
Hi Erin!
Oh booger I'm with Terri. You can't leave us hanging on that last line!


----------



## ERosePW

Jen and Moni, I want to add you guys to the list on the front page, and show that you got BFPs. Can you remind me about when you each had your transfers, and then when you got your BFP? Just an estimated timeframe will work. :)


----------



## JCM

My transfer was 9/15 (5day transfer 2 embryos) and I had my faint bfp 9/22! My beta was 9/24 at 81


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks Jen! 

I'm going to put our successes underneath the Transfer section, in this format:

*Our Successes *
JCM - Fresh Transfer 9/15 - :bfp: on 9/22 on HPT (7dp5dt)


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Erin, I am on my second one today and have to change them every other day until I get af.
> 
> Oh ok, this is different from what I was doing then. Are they estrogen patches, or something else? I started mine after AF, and after suppression, to start thickening my lining for my FET. I started with 1 patch, and had to change it every other day, and then I went up to 2 patches, then 3, then 4. It was a bit much! But my RE really likes them, and my estrogen level was perfect on them, so it turned out to be a good protocol for me.Click to expand...

They are patches, they told me t take them about a week before af is due to come, and change them every other day until af comes. Then I go in for cd2 baseline and start stimming that night but no more patches. So far I have had good lining each IUI cycle. 

How is everyone? I am quarantined in the basement, can't touch the baby and he looks at me all sad like why can't I pick him up when he reaches for me. I have a fever and started antibiotics. Should I postpone my cycle?


----------



## booger76

Haha - I will fill you guys in later!


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> They are patches, they told me t take them about a week before af is due to come, and change them every other day until af comes. Then I go in for cd2 baseline and start stimming that night but no more patches. So far I have had good lining each IUI cycle.
> 
> How is everyone? I am quarantined in the basement, can't touch the baby and he looks at me all sad like why can't I pick him up when he reaches for me. I have a fever and started antibiotics. Should I postpone my cycle?

Oh, I gotcha... I was thinking maybe you were going to be having a FET after AF comes, but you haven't even had a retrieval yet. Gotcha! (told you I'm having trouble keeping track of everyone, hehe!). Yea, during my fresh cycle, I didn't use the patches either, only STIMs during that cycle. It was only before my FET that they had me use the patches. Its common protocol for FET to take Estrogen the first half of the cycle, either in the form of IM injections, or the patch. I chose the patch. A few days after AF came, I started them, and then added progesterone to the protocol five days before my frozen embryos were put in.

Do you have an estimated timeframe for when your transfer will be? Please forgive me if you've already told me this, but its getting harder to remember for everybody, ha! I want to add you to the front page where I'm putting everyone's estimated dates so that we have an easier time remembering who's next in line, and where everyone is.:flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and BabyW, i'm so sorry you can't pick up your little one!! That must be so hard! FXd that you'll get better soon. I hate being sick, you poor thing. I doubt you have to postpone your cycle. I would think that the antibiotics will knock it out by the time you get AF. But maybe call your RE and let them know, and see if they have any other suggestions.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks, kfs. I would just waive signature but it makes me so nervous with so many meds this time. My first option will be to choose a delivery date when my husband is home. If that can't happen, I will have it come here as long as the label does not said Freedom Fertility or Pharmacy. We get office supplies & things all the time, so basically when I get the box, I will have it in my office & no one will really think twice about it.

Terri - I have not spoken up about your situation, but I pretty much agree with everyone. Take a break if you need it, but I think your dr is totally wrong when it comes to the fresh vs FET. You have 2 frozen right? What if both were transferred & you ended up with twins? You may not want to do another IVF because you may be done with kids. You could end up with 1 & still decide no more kids. Me & my husband are undecided on more kids at this point. Obviously it will have a lot to do with if we get any frozen...but just having 1 child can make people change their minds on more. I think FET is the way to go & I think some drs think it has a higher success than fresh.

Booger - I read through that article. I have read that caffeine is a good thing in moderation to get the boys moving. And that if you drink now fine, but do not add alcohol. So many theories out there.

Babywhisperer - I would def mention your illness to the dr. You would hate to be compromised.

I think the bcp are givng me headaches...massive one today.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle, I order from Freedom Pharmacy and the box is a plain cardboard box, non-descript. I waive the signature and it is left of my doorstep.

Terri, I want to smack your Dr. Who says that?? And pushing for a fresh cycle while their are frosties has me suspicious. Have you ever received a second opinion? This is such an emotional process and the lack of compassion or sensitivity is cruel. 

Afm, thanks for the well wishes, fever and on antibiotics. I'm a head full of snot and hate staying at home. I can't even login from home today due to a tech issue. I hate not know what's going on at work while I just sit here. It would be different if I was laying on a beach somewhere. Dh made me take a hpt this morning since I have a fever and like I knew it would be, it was bfn. I expect af to be here anywhere from tomorrow to this weekend sometime. Then I get to join all you ladies being at-home chemists, mixing and changing needles, injecting, and counting down the days. I'm scared with all this stress and now being sick that they are signs to postpone. Would you ladies go fwd while having a bad cold and fever?


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> They are patches, they told me t take them about a week before af is due to come, and change them every other day until af comes. Then I go in for cd2 baseline and start stimming that night but no more patches. So far I have had good lining each IUI cycle.
> 
> How is everyone? I am quarantined in the basement, can't touch the baby and he looks at me all sad like why can't I pick him up when he reaches for me. I have a fever and started antibiotics. Should I postpone my cycle?
> 
> Oh, I gotcha... I was thinking maybe you were going to be having a FET after AF comes, but you haven't even had a retrieval yet. Gotcha! (told you I'm having trouble keeping track of everyone, hehe!). Yea, during my fresh cycle, I didn't use the patches either, only STIMs during that cycle. It was only before my FET that they had me use the patches. Its common protocol for FET to take Estrogen the first half of the cycle, either in the form of IM injections, or the patch. I chose the patch. A few days after AF came, I started them, and then added progesterone to the protocol five days before my frozen embryos were put in.
> 
> Do you have an estimated timeframe for when your transfer will be? Please forgive me if you've already told me this, but its getting harder to remember for everybody, ha! I want to add you to the front page where I'm putting everyone's estimated dates so that we have an easier time remembering who's next in line, and where everyone is.:flower:Click to expand...

This is good info, I am going to ask if I need patches for my lining while on the new meds. I will likely do a retrieval around Nov 6th and transfer 3-5days later, and test around the 20/22nd.


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> Beagle, I order from Freedom Pharmacy and the box is a plain cardboard box, non-descript. I waive the signature and it is left of my doorstep.
> 
> Terri, I want to smack your Dr. Who says that?? And pushing for a fresh cycle while their are frosties has me suspicious. Have you ever received a second opinion? This is such an emotional process and the lack of compassion or sensitivity is cruel.
> 
> Afm, thanks for the well wishes, fever and on antibiotics. I'm a head full of snot and hate staying at home. I can't even login from home today due to a tech issue. I hate not know what's going on at work while I just sit here. It would be different if I was laying on a beach somewhere. Dh made me take a hpt this morning since I have a fever and like I knew it would be, it was bfn. I expect af to be here anywhere from tomorrow to this weekend sometime. Then I get to join all you ladies being at-home chemists, mixing and changing needles, injecting, and counting down the days. I'm scared with all this stress and now being sick that they are signs to postpone. Would you ladies go fwd while having a bad cold and fever?

Ok, I thought you had more time before AF comes... If you're expecting it in the next couple days, and you're supposed to start stimming on cd2, then I would definitely call your RE about the fever. I'm really sorry you have to deal with this... as if IVF wasn't enough as it is! And now you have to worry about this fever. I really think you'll feel a lot better if you call your RE and tell them everything, and see what they say. Once you get a definitive answer, it will take a lot off your mind. And the less stressed out you are, the quicker you'll get better.


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> This is good info, I am going to ask if I need patches for my lining while on the new meds. I will likely do a retrieval around Nov 6th and transfer 3-5days later, and test around the 20/22nd.

While stimming, you won't need the patch. Your estrogen will skyrocket while stimming, and that will thicken your lining. :thumbup: And then the progesterone will maintain it. The reason they have us take estrogen during a frozen cycle, is because we're not on any other meds during that time (until adding the P), and the estrogen is just a way for them to have control over our levels and the lining.

Thanks for the dates! i'll add you to the front page. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, so far, we have *kfs*, *Amy*, and *BabyW *having transfers within a few days of each other! :) How exciting. And you guys will be in the TWW together too. Once I get the rest of our names up there, we may have some others too... I know *Brighteyez *is coming up soon, maybe a week or two??

I was thinking my FET might be about a week after Amy's transfer, but I looked at a calendar and recounted. I'm still waiting for AF to come since I just O'd on Sun/Mon. So I have a bit before I even get started... Mine will be more like late November, I think.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin you will be in line with me maybe.

I think Brighteyez is 10/31...I just asked her a day or so ago. No idea about the transfer, though.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I guess busy season is over for you! hee hee.

Girls-Don't get mad at my doctor. He's right in a way because they want as many eggs as possible now while I'm on the good side of 40. Next month, I'm already on the downslide, so he's thinking that it might be best to save those now because they are one month younger than my eggs now, and a few months younger than the next set of eggs, SO if I do want to have a kid next year or the year after, I don't have to use 42 year old eggs, I can use 40 year old eggs. So..he does have a point, but like I said 'I just want one baby now and I can play the future kids game in the future.' I have to call the clinic and set up an appt. I did email him and the nurse and told them that something is up with having 13 embryos on transfer day and only two making it to the cryo state. And..if all the rest died, maybe I should have done a 3 day transfer to get those eggs back in my body instead of a 5 day transfer. I also told him that I want to see my body's data-blood tests, lining measurements, sizes of follies when trigger, etc..I want it all and I want to compare/contrast what happened between Cycle 1 and Cycle 2 and fix what we need to fix. We'll talk about it when I go to my appointment. 

booger-I forgot you were at your MIL's house. HA!!HA!! Godspeed, my friend. Godspeed.

Amy-My MIL has always been a holy roller. It's nothing new and she knows the Bible back and forth. She's just so in your face with it and I don't like that. But..I'm on break from her until December so I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## ERosePW

HA, I know terri! The last couple of days, I finally just decided I really need a break from work before I get burned out. So i find myself looking away from my work emails and jumping back onto BnB a LOT this week! 

Ok, so I understand why your Dr wants to get more eggs out of you now, because once they get them out of you and freeze them, they stay that age forever. So he's looking out for you by suggesting another ER, in case you want another child in the future. Getting the eggs now would increase your chances for later. So its not like they're completely dismissing the frosties you have now...just suggesting you try and get some more eggs first, because the sooner the better. Have you made a big deal out of having a 2nd child to him? If so, then I can def see why he's suggesting this. But if you haven't really shown much concern with a 2nd child, I'm surprised he's thinking that far ahead. But either way, you can think about it, and weigh the pros and cons, and think about whether YOU want some more frozen eggies or not.

btw, great questions you're asking them! I love it! You're being super proactive, and you're on top of it. I dont blame you for being concerned, and I too thought, hmm, I wonder if maybe they should've done a day3 transfer for terri, to save a few of them from dying, and then just freeze the ones that did make it to blast stage. I'll be curious to hear what his answers are. Because if you had a few that made it just to day3 or 4, they maybe could've saved those by going ahead and transferring them.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin you will be in line with me maybe.
> 
> I think Brighteyez is 10/31...I just asked her a day or so ago. No idea about the transfer, though.

Yay beagle, that would be great if we have the same timeline! It would be fun if we're at least close together. :thumbup:

So since you've talked to Brighteyez and her ER is 10/31, I'm gonna go ahead and put her transfer down for November 3-5, since we dont know yet if she'll have a day3 or day5 transfer.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Erin you will be in line with me maybe.
> 
> I think Brighteyez is 10/31...I just asked her a day or so ago. No idea about the transfer, though.
> 
> Yay beagle, that would be great if we have the same timeline! It would be fun if we're at least close together. :thumbup:
> 
> So since you've talked to Brighteyez and her ER is 10/31, I'm gonna go ahead and put her transfer down for November 3-5, since we dont know yet if she'll have a day3 or day5 transfer.Click to expand...

It is very exciting...we have had 2 success stories, but I think the majority of the group will be 1 - 2 months apart.

Terri - when is your appt? I understand what your dr is saying, but for me, I cannot even think about #2...it has taken me so long to hope for #1. But I do realize I have time to think about it & your time is running short. Which sucks because I can tell you are a lively person & just enjoy life...seems wrong that such a big part of our life is just ended so young. And all the doctros start calling us old fertility wise at 35...seems nuts.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I agree with Erin. I love that you are being so proactive and so on top of everything. Nobody will take as much time to study, compare and research everything for you as you will yourself. I think that's great. 

Erin - thanks for taking the time to keep track of all the dates :)


----------



## Amy1976

Speaking of meds... Is it weird that I got two different prescriptions for progesterone (one for suppositories and the other lozenges) and two prescriptions for estrogen (one for tablets and one for patches). I thought you didn't have to take estrogen on a fresh transfer? I was also given a steroid. Anyone know what this is for?


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Amy! You probably have the estrogen for after the transfer. I had to take E pills after transfer for some reason. Although I am thrown off by your double prescription of both E and P! Maybe they wanted you to have options...?


----------



## terripeachy

Lozenges? Are you sure they are not vaginal inserts? Mine is called endometrin and it's in a foil wrapper, but it also has applicators that go with it? Hmmm. Your nurse will tell you what to use and what to do.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Yes one is called Endometrin and the other I looked up online, you let it desolve under your tongue.

Erin - I was also thinking they did that to give me options but dang what a waste of a couple hundred dollars lol


Any thought on the steroid?


----------



## brighteyez73

ERosePW said:


> I was thinking about beagle's comment about wishing we had a chart to keep up with where everyone is. On the testing thread I used to be on in the >35 forums, the girl who would start the thread for each month, would have everyone tell her their estimated test date, and put it on the very front page of the thread. She would update their status as each one tested... BFP or BFN. It has to be the original poster who edits it obviously, since they're the only one who can edit. So I could do something like that if everyone wants to send me their status. This is a little different than testing, since that only required one date, and with IVF we never know exact dates for IVF/FET. But I could throw something together with estimated timeframes, sorta like below... let me know if you girls want me to do that, I'm happy to. And if so, just send me your estimated timeframes, and I'll add it.
> 
> ERosePW: Next FET - Mid November
> User2: IVF - Late November
> User3: FET - Early December ​

Brighteyes73 - IVF/w ICSI Early November


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> Erin you will be in line with me maybe.
> 
> I think Brighteyez is 10/31...I just asked her a day or so ago. No idea about the transfer, though.

You're right beagle my ER is 10/31 and Not sure of Transfer yet have to wait.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Terri - Yes one is called Endometrin and the other I looked up online, you let it desolve under your tongue.
> 
> Erin - I was also thinking they did that to give me options but dang what a waste of a couple hundred dollars lol
> 
> 
> Any thought on the steroid?

I just went over my power point from the IVF class and the steroid and antibiotic is taken starting the day of retrieval. My practice said he steroid increases imantation rates. They make us take it for 4 days.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh yes *Amy*, I had the steroid too for both my fresh transfer and the frozen transfer. Just like BabyW, mine was for 4-5 days or something. My nurse told me it plumps up the lining even more, but from what i read on google, it also helps keep the immune system from rejecting the embies (so not sure if one or both are true, lol). Basically though, like BabyW said, it should aid implantation.

I think the antibiotic just prevents infection after the retrieval maybe? I've been given those each time as well. During my fresh transfer, it was the 5 days between ER and ET. But for a FET, they have DH and I take them for 10 days leading up to transfer just to prevent us from getting sick, so different reasons I think... They wanted DH to take them too, so that if he gets sick, he won't spread it to me, but he doesn't take them because he never gets sick. It's an unfamiliar concept to him. He thinks he's Super Man.

*Brighteyez*, thanks for confirming the dates for me. :) I added you to the front page. I just put Nov 3-5 as an estimate.


----------



## terripeachy

The front page looks good ERose. Easy to keep track.
I had to take an antibiotic the night before retrieval, and then e pills starting the night after retrieval until my negative beta.

Amy, I do know that for my first IVF, they gave me Lupron and and HCG trigger. The second time they only sent an HCG trigger, and I ended up using half and half. It is kind of a waste, but better to have everything you need now instead of scrambling to pay, and receive it the day before you need it.

I was thinking last night about why they don't do an ultrasound before transfer to measure your lining one final time. What happens to your body the three to five days between retrieval and transfer? All that bloodwork and stuff just stops once you trigger. That is probably the missing science in this whole process. Do I need to go back to college? Do they have this info on the khan academy? HA!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Same here. I was given a steroid and antibiotics as well.

Beagle - I checked the freedom fertility box and like babywhisperer said, mine was also a blank box.

Terri - I think that's totally weird that they don't do an ultrasound before transfer. I mean, all of that monitoring and then nothing? Whhhaat??

No more BCPs for me! Hoooorrrrrrah. Hopefully my stomach issues will stay away now.


----------



## booger76

Wow - this thread is moving fast!!!

*jkb* - Good luck with your retrieval today! Let us know how it went when you feel up to it.

*kfs *- Hooray for stopping the BCPs!! Only a couple more days now until the stimming starts. 

*Terri* - Thanks for the well wishes for me being at the MILs. I need them. My patience is waning quickly. It is weird that they do all that monitoring to makes sure everything is fine up until retrieval and then they just stop. They must know that things are going to stay pretty much the same because I can't imagine they would just leave things to chance. At least that's what I hope.......

*Erin* - The front page does look nice. Thanks! It will certainly help as I can barely keep up with myself. 

*babywhisperer* - I hope the antibiotics have kicked in and you are feeling better. Did you call your RE to make sure you can keep moving ahead this cycle? I think you'll be fine.

*Amy* - You and kfs are so close to each other in this process. That will be nice. Jen and I were stimming around the same time and it's reassuring to have someone else going through the same thing at the same time.

*Moni* - I do owe you for suggesting the second mock. Thanks so much. My nurse and RE loved the idea. I really hope it goes smoothly so we can keep moving towards that December FET.

*Beagle* - That's cool if you can get your meds delivered to your office and know one will be nosy. My office is small and full of nosy people. Packages come to the front desk and the receptionist signs for them - I don't think she would say anything but one of my good friends at the office would have seen it for sure and started prying right away. I can tell you one thing, going through this process has certainly changed my perspective as to what others may have gone through and I will certainly be less nosy in the future!

Hi to *Brighteyez, LadySosa*, and* Jen*!

Okay, so I don't want be just a whiny person on here so I'm going to get this off my chest and be done with it........ DH and I are currently visiting at his mother's house. As I mentioned before, she is a nice woman who would do anything for you, but that is part of the problem. She treats DH like he is still 5-yrs old. It drives me crazy. I know that my family has it's share of problems and isn't perfect, but this woman is never happy! I truly have no idea what satisfies her. There is no room for silliness either. Ugh. What a miserable way to live! I get that things haven't always been easy for her - raised two kids on her own after DHs father died when DH was three - but there has to be something she could do make her smile. I don't think it's healthy to be miserable all the time. The best quote I can think of to sum her up is the one Ferris Bueller says to describe Cameron: "Cameron is so tight that if you stuck a lump of coal up his ass, in two weeks you'd have a diamond!"

I know I sound like a horrible, ungrateful person. :nope: Sorry. I just needed to vent. At least she seems to like me - even if I don't let the ginger ale get flat before I give to DH when he has an upset stomach.........


----------



## beaglemom

Booger, that does sound rough.

I am having a tough time at work. I cannot stay focused. I think all the TTC stuff has make all the petty crap at work seem even less important. My banker just throws things at me out of nowhere, but I can never talk to him about what he needs to do because he is never mentally prepared. I hate for stuff to just be out there & nothing happening...but I am starting to think that is the only way to get thei attention. Plus I work with commercial customers who are a pain. He told me this morning one of our doctors who has a million entities is complaining about a statement fee that we waive if you have e - statements. But e - statements will not work for him. So my banker wants me to look up all his accounts. Really? I have no idea all the names. So he said to go through the tax return to look them up. How about Mr High & Mighty tell me the account numbers? Jeez...I wish my life was as hard as some of these doctors. They never give us what we need when we ask, but we have to jump through hoops for them...& they make so much money but complain about a $3 fee that we would gladly waive. He just needs to print his own statements. They need to get used to it because we are moving to a paperless world.

Ok...vent over...but still feel like my dad is going to be pretty shitty. Ready for my weekend off.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-It'll be ok. A few more days and you can go back home. Does your DH get annoyed with her too, or does he like her attention/attitude? At least my hubs is also irritated by his mother, but I'm like 'She's your mother, YOU go talk/listen to her. I'm tired.' Those are the times when I wish my mom was around, so I could call her and we could crack jokes. hee hee.

kfs1-So happy you're finished with BCP. They are such a pain.


----------



## ERosePW

*terri*, I've always wondered about the u/s thing too... they must have some reason though. Maybe from their experience, it really doesn't change much between stopping the STIMs and having the transfer..? Who knows! Ya know, something I was thinking about for you... Did you mention that your RE doesn't have you start your P until the day of transfer? Or did you mean to say the day of retrieval? Because if he isn't having you start until the day of transfer, that's something else you might want to ask. Most protocols start P five days before transfer, so basically in a fresh IVF cycle, the day of retrieval. If you're not getting P until the day he puts the embies in, it would seem to me that your lining wouldn't be receptive to them. It wouldn't be expecting embryos on the 1st day that your P starts to rise. In a normal cycle, when an embryo is 5 days old, our P has already been rising for 5 days, and the window of implantation starts somewhere around that 5th or 6th day of P. And its a really sensitive window from what I've read, ha! So, something to consider.

*beagle*, sorry for the lack of motivation. I totally get it... When I was about to start my IVF cycle, everything else seemed so petty to me, especially work issues. Hope your day gets better!

*booger*, ugh, sorry about the MIL issues! It's tough to be around someone who can never be happy or positive. And I would imagine it makes it even tougher when the person is treating your DH like a 5-yr old! 

*kfs*, yay for no more BCP! Things are moving quicky, it seems!! Very exciting!

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## JCM

Oh booger, I can't stand my MIL...your comment about letting the ginger ale get flat before giving it DH cracked me up! 

I actually had the ultrasound before the transfer. My lining was the same. Then, I didn't start my progesterone and estradiol pills vaginally until after the transfer. My lining was never an issue though. Plenty thick. Just those pesky cysts! All of your questions are good ones though Terri. Your RE is probably just trying to be proactive. I shouldn't have cursed at him in my mind. Lol 

Hope everyone is having a great week! I can't believe it's almost the weekend again! We had a counseling session with DHs parents on Tuesday...it went ok I guess. We haven't talked to them in over a year. His mother is nuts but I'm trying to keep an open mind. Please imagine me though, sicker than I've ever been trying to keep my vomit down anytime she spoke. I just wanted to smack her. Haha at least she has to acknowledge that I exist in these meetings! Win! We go back on Tuesday again. Sigh. 

In other news, I can't seem to keep my pills down. I just throw them right up. I have to go into the office and get an IV for fluids. I'm hoping that will make me feel better sooner! I just get nervous because I can't eat anything but crackers and now no vitamins are getting to this baby! They said not to worry about missing pills for a bit though. I actually asked if I could just shove them up with my progesterone! Lol desperate times people! 

The front page really helps me keep track of everyone now! Great idea!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - you are nuts!

Also my boss is being a huge baby...the printer is not working for him & he complains to me & I am like I am not a tech...prints fine for me. Ugh...

I think I really HAVE to have a girl...too many men in my life! My husband, 2 bankers & another guy in my office. All have to be taken care of. But my husband is pretty good about most things...just needs constant reminding.


----------



## ERosePW

So Jen, you didnt start P until after your transfer either?? Ok, then there are clearly other clinics that do it like that! I'm surprised, because in all the research I've done, every website seems to state the importance of getting P at least 5 days prior to the transfer so that it mimicks the body's natural cycle. But you are a success story, so your lining was definitely already receptive, without a doubt! HA! They had me doing those darn PIO injections starting the night of my retrieval. Maybe sometimes our P starts rising on its own after a retrieval... i'm sure it probably does for some women, right? Oh well, its a mystery. BTW, I hope you feel better soon!!! I had to laugh at the comment about shoving the pills up w/ the P, haha!

But terri, still.... who knows... maybe that would be a good switch-up for you since your lining has been unreceptive two cycles now...? I just thought it might be something to think about and ask your Dr about. Especially when you do your FET, because we don't O or have a retrieval before a FET. So supplementing with P a few days before the transfer should be a definite (i would think!).


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, it sounds like your day isn't getting any better so far... :( So sorry. I hate days like that. I giggled at your comment about needing a girl! I look at my friend who has 2 boys already, and then of course her DH, and their dog is a boy too. She's like, omg, waaaay too much testosterone going on around here! 

Well, I realized this morning that my silly self is STILL allowing my hopes to get up this cycle, ugh. :nope: At the beginning of the cycle, I didn't think much of it, and I was just looking ahead and getting pumped for my FET. But I woke up today and found myself thinking the SAME things I used to think about during the TWW before starting IVF. 

I guess since DH and I have nothing to explain our issues, its hard not to get my hopes up a tad. There's nothing in particular that should prevent us from getting PG... all of our tests over the last year have come back good. I do O on my own, I have a good ovarian reserve, and DH's spermies are great. Ours is "unexplained infertility", and even that barely explains us since we did get PG last Dec in a _fairly _normal timeframe for someone my age.

Another reason I'm being stupid, is because this cycle has been great... I had strong O symptoms this cycle, and I dont usually get those unless I'm on meds. It must've been a really good O. Plus, I usually O a bit early, but I O'd much later this cycle, so my eggs had more time to mature. I also had excellent EWCM (back to talking about CM, I truly am desperate) for many days leading up to O. Then I had a nice temp rise, and another today. We had a good BD schedule (I guess we were deprived from abstaining after my FET!). And then of course, we BD 3 nights in a row when I got a pos OPK. This is all the stuff I was thinking about this morning when i realized... damn... sucked in again.:nope:


----------



## beaglemom

Well I think I forgot to mention I woke up at 2 & fell back asleep around 6 & woke up late...like woke up when I was supposed to be leaving my house...so I showered no hair wash & ran out. So my plan of making my lunch & a smoothie went out the door. Plus my husband cleaned the house yesterday so I couldn't find anything this morning. Also forgot to take out food for dinner...but I think we have some left overs. So I am tired. I was tired last night around 8. Could be the bcp, but probably the new health plan we are on. All I want in the world is fast food. It always makes me feel better when I am stressed...but I am keeping with the program. Eating a Nature Valley breakfast biscuit. I have yogurt & health snacks for the day...no lunch break since I was late...would rather leave at 5 with no break than leave late. So it is just not a good day.

Erin - I really do not see the harm in being hopeful. I think at this point you are like me...hopeful, but realistic. Besides being positive could make your body more receptive. I am feeling a little crazy because I am on bcp, so I know nothing I feel means anything & I have to get out of the habit of checking myself every time I use the bathroom. But I do check for the break thru bleeding I was warned about.

Oh & my other stress reliever is shopping & since IVF is coming up, I am trying so hard to not just go out at lunch spending money. I usually don't spend a lot but all those small purchases start to add up.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone? I try to jump on and see what everyone is doing, but sometimes is hard due to work and IVF. 

AFM - Went for bloodwork and ultrasound today 6 on left 4 on the right but they are too small to measure. I go back Saturday so now I am just waiting for the results of my bloodwork.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Wow - this thread is moving fast!!!
> 
> *jkb* - Good luck with your retrieval today! Let us know how it went when you feel up to it.
> 
> *kfs *- Hooray for stopping the BCPs!! Only a couple more days now until the stimming starts.
> 
> *Terri* - Thanks for the well wishes for me being at the MILs. I need them. My patience is waning quickly. It is weird that they do all that monitoring to makes sure everything is fine up until retrieval and then they just stop. They must know that things are going to stay pretty much the same because I can't imagine they would just leave things to chance. At least that's what I hope.......
> 
> *Erin* - The front page does look nice. Thanks! It will certainly help as I can barely keep up with myself.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - I hope the antibiotics have kicked in and you are feeling better. Did you call your RE to make sure you can keep moving ahead this cycle? I think you'll be fine.
> 
> *Amy* - You and kfs are so close to each other in this process. That will be nice. Jen and I were stimming around the same time and it's reassuring to have someone else going through the same thing at the same time.
> 
> *Moni* - I do owe you for suggesting the second mock. Thanks so much. My nurse and RE loved the idea. I really hope it goes smoothly so we can keep moving towards that December FET.
> 
> *Beagle* - That's cool if you can get your meds delivered to your office and know one will be nosy. My office is small and full of nosy people. Packages come to the front desk and the receptionist signs for them - I don't think she would say anything but one of my good friends at the office would have seen it for sure and started prying right away. I can tell you one thing, going through this process has certainly changed my perspective as to what others may have gone through and I will certainly be less nosy in the future!
> 
> Hi to *Brighteyez, LadySosa*, and* Jen*!
> 
> Okay, so I don't want be just a whiny person on here so I'm going to get this off my chest and be done with it........ DH and I are currently visiting at his mother's house. As I mentioned before, she is a nice woman who would do anything for you, but that is part of the problem. She treats DH like he is still 5-yrs old. It drives me crazy. I know that my family has it's share of problems and isn't perfect, but this woman is never happy! I truly have no idea what satisfies her. There is no room for silliness either. Ugh. What a miserable way to live! I get that things haven't always been easy for her - raised two kids on her own after DHs father died when DH was three - but there has to be something she could do make her smile. I don't think it's healthy to be miserable all the time. The best quote I can think of to sum her up is the one Ferris Bueller says to describe Cameron: "Cameron is so tight that if you stuck a lump of coal up his ass, in two weeks you'd have a diamond!"
> 
> I know I sound like a horrible, ungrateful person. :nope: Sorry. I just needed to vent. At least she seems to like me - even if I don't let the ginger ale get flat before I give to DH when he has an upset stomach.........

Thanks lady, feeling better but still sound like a chain smoking Fran Drescher. I just couldn't sit at home anymore, sick and in the dungeon away from the baby.

I know how you feel on the MIL front. I try to by sympathetic b/c I will likely be a MIL myself one day and seeing how I am the center of my son's world, I can see how it's tough to see someone else fill that role, however different it may be. Some people are not happy unless they are doing for others and even then it's not enough, it's like a control thing. Vent when you need to, Lord knows I have done my fair share. Try and think about it like this, your dh came from her and you love him dearly so she did that right. I try and tune out, but trust me when she told me not to have a bridal shower b/c it assumes people give you gifts (when she was married twice and had 2 showers) I told her while I respected her opinion, I would not break with tradition. I had my shower and she had food poisoning and didn't come. Hang in there, I know it can be hard.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies, quick check in, then I will update more later.... Dr retrieved 26. The nurse said she would try to call me in the am with the fertilization report.... Here's to waiting


----------



## ERosePW

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies, quick check in, then I will update more later.... Dr retrieved 26. The nurse said she would try to call me in the am with the fertilization report.... Here's to waiting

jkb, 26 is awesome!!! WOW! I have a feeling you're going to have a really good report for us in the morning. :thumbup: Hope you're feeling ok. Rest up. And we'll hear from ya' later!:flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Oh booger, I can't stand my MIL...your comment about letting the ginger ale get flat before giving it DH cracked me up!
> 
> I actually had the ultrasound before the transfer. My lining was the same. Then, I didn't start my progesterone and estradiol pills vaginally until after the transfer. My lining was never an issue though. Plenty thick. Just those pesky cysts! All of your questions are good ones though Terri. Your RE is probably just trying to be proactive. I shouldn't have cursed at him in my mind. Lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week! I can't believe it's almost the weekend again! We had a counseling session with DHs parents on Tuesday...it went ok I guess. We haven't talked to them in over a year. His mother is nuts but I'm trying to keep an open mind. Please imagine me though, sicker than I've ever been trying to keep my vomit down anytime she spoke. I just wanted to smack her. Haha at least she has to acknowledge that I exist in these meetings! Win! We go back on Tuesday again. Sigh.
> 
> In other news, I can't seem to keep my pills down. I just throw them right up. I have to go into the office and get an IV for fluids. I'm hoping that will make me feel better sooner! I just get nervous because I can't eat anything but crackers and now no vitamins are getting to this baby! They said not to worry about missing pills for a bit though. I actually asked if I could just shove them up with my progesterone! Lol desperate times people!
> 
> The front page really helps me keep track of everyone now! Great idea!

Sorry you're feeling bad, I hope it gets better soon...2nd tri should be better. Can you stomach a smoothie? If you can keep that down get a vitamin booster powder and mix it in. Those prego pops that Destination Maternity helped me...sour makes you create saliva and saliva settles the stomach.


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I try to jump on and see what everyone is doing, but sometimes is hard due to work and IVF.
> 
> AFM - Went for bloodwork and ultrasound today 6 on left 4 on the right but they are too small to measure. I go back Saturday so now I am just waiting for the results of my bloodwork.

10 is a great #! Grow follies grow!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies, quick check in, then I will update more later.... Dr retrieved 26. The nurse said she would try to call me in the am with the fertilization report.... Here's to waiting

Holy bananas that's amazing!! So happy for you! Fingers crossed they all fertilize!


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> AFM - Went for bloodwork and ultrasound today 6 on left 4 on the right but they are too small to measure. I go back Saturday so now I am just waiting for the results of my bloodwork.

Thanks for the update brighteyez! i'm sure those follies will grow nice and big and have some nice big eggs in them. :thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Awesome updates jkb & brighteyez!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi brighteyez - YAY for 10 follies :)

jkb - WOW 26!! That's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear your next update!!

Erin - I'm glad you're excited about your natural cycle. It means you haven't given up hope. And you know what they say about positive thinking/energy/vibes etc. But don't you just hate every time someone tells you that lol. "Just be positive and it will happen" (while in my head I have tackled the person to the ground and am "positively" beating them with my purse) :haha:

I hear everyone on the MIL front!! I hear so many horror stories (my poor sister included) and I just feel for everyone!! That is why I am so happy sometimes that my in-laws live in another country hee hee :)


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls! I'm excited to find out about fertilization. I knew I would have a lot retrieved but I'm still very cautious of the quality because of my pcos. They said also that I did have OHSS which we were trying to avoid.
So on a sad note there was an incident that I was upset over earlier. During my retrieval the RN stuck herself with one of my needles. So afterwards when we were on the way home they called and had us come back so they could draw my blood for testing. I feel bad for her (know I'm very clean though) but, am really worried that my eggs may have been contaminated. I got different stories about what happened from 3 people. The dr just called and assured me that the eggs were not involved. She said a needle wasn't aspirating the follicles correctly and she passed it to the RN to get a new needle to use and that's when she stuck herself with the one the dr had handed back. The RN that it happened to told me that it was a new needle but that the tubing was attached and the supervisor that called to have me come back said while the RN was flushing the tubing she stuck herself. I don't know who to believe. It's stressing me out thinking they may have used eggs that could have been exposed to her blood. Guess it's out of my hands though.


----------



## terripeachy

Great reports Jkb and Brighteyez!! Jkb, there is nothing you can do about your nurse and I'm sure it didn't affect your eggs. What a great number. Drink lots of fluids now and rest up. OHSS is no joke from what I have read. 

ERose, I'm hopeful for you too even without all the evidence presented. Hee hee. Your rise is a great one. I lied, I did take P after retrieval. I remember the first doctor saying, 'I'm going to remove some of this Endometrin' ha ha. Gross. It was all jammed up in there three times a day, I'm sure it was nasty. 

Jen, can I ask why you are going to counseling with your MIL? You can tell me to myob, it's just interesting to me. If I had to do that with mine, I guess I'd be divorced because there is no way I plan on sitting in a room with her for an hour ever again. 

Beagle-sorry you had a rough day. I just started reading gone girl. I'm excited to pick it up. I had to remake my butternut squash soup tonight because I didn't want it to be runny and now, I believe I have perfected the recipe. Mmm mmm. Talk to you all in the morning!


----------



## knitgirl

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't been on in a few days ... I have not been feeling great on the Lupron. I've started getting headaches towards the end of the day and for most of the day I'm either on the verge of sobbing or raging. It will all be worth it in the end, but this is not fun right now. I feel pretty crazy. I go in for my suppression check tomorrow, and got my period today. The nurse said that is a good indication of being surpressed. Yay! I'm hoping once I add in the other meds it will help balance me out emotionally. Anyone else go through this with lupron?

I'm behind on all the updates, but it sounds like there has been a lot going on! I'll try to be on here more so I can be part of the conversation. I really appreciate everyone on this and it feels really nice to have a group of women who know what this is like as a form of support and community. :flower:

For the front page, my transfer will be around the 11th or earlier. Thanks for setting that up!


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls! I'm excited to find out about fertilization. I knew I would have a lot retrieved but I'm still very cautious of the quality because of my pcos. They said also that I did have OHSS which we were trying to avoid.
> So on a sad note there was an incident that I was upset over earlier. During my retrieval the RN stuck herself with one of my needles. So afterwards when we were on the way home they called and had us come back so they could draw my blood for testing. I feel bad for her (know I'm very clean though) but, am really worried that my eggs may have been contaminated. I got different stories about what happened from 3 people. The dr just called and assured me that the eggs were not involved. She said a needle wasn't aspirating the follicles correctly and she passed it to the RN to get a new needle to use and that's when she stuck herself with the one the dr had handed back. The RN that it happened to told me that it was a new needle but that the tubing was attached and the supervisor that called to have me come back said while the RN was flushing the tubing she stuck herself. I don't know who to believe. It's stressing me out thinking they may have used eggs that could have been exposed to her blood. Guess it's out of my hands though.


Jkb- I would have been really stressed too! That sounds really scary. I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## JCM

Jkb, awesome! Rest up! Drink lots of Gatorade! It helped me lots.

Erin I'm actually really hopeful you get a natural surprise. You sure deserve it!

Oh Terri, long story short she went around our parenting ideas (my husbands 4 kids) and decided to become best friends with the ex wife all of a sudden. We tried to explain to her that we are the parents and she was constantly overstepping. Over the last year she has had family dinners with my husbands ex and even invites her boyfriends over there too! In front of the kids, while bad mouthing us. She also told me she knows her son and he's still in love with his ex wife. I'm 100% positive she said it just to hurt me but come on really?! So after she said that I was like I'm done! My husband dislikes her more than I do actually! I'm supposed to be open to the idea of a possible relationship but honestly I really can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. DH wants her to stop communication with the crazy ex wife and rebuild from there. I don't think she will do it. In fact I think the only reasoning she goes to counseling is because my father in law is making her because he's sick of the crap she's doing. So basically in counseling we have to do reflective listening so DH spent two hours explaining everything that has happened over the last year and how it has affected him. All she has to do is basically summarize what his feelings are in front of me, her husband, the counseler and DH. She couldn't do it. Everything that came out of her mouth was argument or passive aggressive behavior. The counseler actually had to raise his voice at her multiple times! I was entertained, I won't lie. What a nut job! Plus she's very dishonest. I'm am sticking with it because I should do everything I can to be supportive of DH trying to fix at least his relationship but man I hope I barf on her next week! She's a nightmare and I never would have guessed it!

I am dying to see the movie but I'm afraid I'll fall asleep in the theatre. I better buy the book. I hear it's fantastic!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-Aha...now I see why you are in counseling. She needs it! But of course, the people that need it are the ones that don't realize how they are hurting everyone else. I think it's great that you're being supportive of DH. Maybe there is nothing that you guys will be able to do about her actions, but you tried, and that's what counts. Sorry you're going through this. So far the book is really good. It's like reading the diary of the man (Ben Affleck) and the woman (not sure...I don't keep up with Hollywood or movies). I'm excited to get home so I can read some more.

I think AF is here for me today. Blah..whatever. It's always short for me, so no complaints.

knitgirl-Sorry the Lupron is doing a number on you and hope you can get back to normal when you start taking your other medicine. It won't be long now!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Jen* - Wow! Your MIL situation is tough. I think it's great you are trying to work through it but she sounds pretty terrible. Sorry. :hugs:

*jkb* - :happydance::happydance: for your 26 eggs :happydance::happydance: Sorry that you had that scary experience with the nurse and the needle stick. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report.

*knitgirl* - Oh, that lupron sounds horrible. :hugs: Not too much longer, though. Hopefully it will empty from your system quickly.

*Terri* - Sorry for AF. Good things she doesn't stay long. Oh, I just love butternut squash soup. We grew a bunch in our garden a couple of years ago and it made the best soup. I now have a recipe for curried butternut squash soup that is my fave. Mmmmmmm. Perfect for this rainy, Fall weather going on up here in CT right now.

*Beagle* - Sorry for your bad day yesterday. I'm sure the lack of sleep played into it - hopefully, you got some nice rest last night. 

*Erin* - I don't think that being hopeful is being silly! I think it's important to be hopeful. You just never really know what's going to happen and being hopeful and positive is so much more healthy than being negative. :thumbup:

*babywhisperer* - Thanks for the advice. I have thought that she is just trying to make up for the fact that we rarely see her. I can only imagine how difficult it must be to see your kids transition to new stages in their life. And I'm sure that a lot of it is just control issues - I would not want to work for her, that's for sure! Hope you're feeling better day by day!

*brighteyez* - Hooray for your 10 follies! :happydance:

*Amy *- While we aren't in another country, it certainly helps to be about 2000 miles away from our families (most of the time anyway). It does get hard, especially around the holidays, but most of the time, I'm glad that we aren't too close. I know that will change once we have a baby but until then, I guess I'll take advantage of the distance.

Hello to *kfs *and *Moni*!

Thanks for being so understanding on the the MIL front. I'm over it for now. She is starting to drive DH a little batty too, so that's somewhat comforting. It's interesting the relationships sons have with their mothers - my Mom babies my two brothers too, even though they are in their 40s - much more than she ever babied me or my sister. My sister and I have always been more independent. I'm thankful for that though. :winkwink:


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls! I'm excited to find out about fertilization. I knew I would have a lot retrieved but I'm still very cautious of the quality because of my pcos. They said also that I did have OHSS which we were trying to avoid.
> So on a sad note there was an incident that I was upset over earlier. During my retrieval the RN stuck herself with one of my needles. So afterwards when we were on the way home they called and had us come back so they could draw my blood for testing. I feel bad for her (know I'm very clean though) but, am really worried that my eggs may have been contaminated. I got different stories about what happened from 3 people. The dr just called and assured me that the eggs were not involved. She said a needle wasn't aspirating the follicles correctly and she passed it to the RN to get a new needle to use and that's when she stuck herself with the one the dr had handed back. The RN that it happened to told me that it was a new needle but that the tubing was attached and the supervisor that called to have me come back said while the RN was flushing the tubing she stuck herself. I don't know who to believe. It's stressing me out thinking they may have used eggs that could have been exposed to her blood. Guess it's out of my hands though.

I am sure you are anxious about the whole process and this doesn't help, but I'm sure this happens when passing needles sometimes. I am confident nothing happened to your eggs, but if it makes you feel better I would request in writing what happened because of conflicting accounts of what occurred.

Beagle sorry for the rough day. Someone told me tomorrow mercury leaves retrograde which botches a lot of things....this explains a lot of stuff happening in my life and I'm not even into the whole astrology thing too much. 

Erin I agree, nice rise come on natural bfp!

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!


----------



## kfs1

Booger - Ugh. I'm sorry about your MIL. Sounds absolutely miserable. Glad your DH is starting to get annoyed, too! He needs to share in your pain. :)

Beagle - I'm so sorry that work has been so stressful for you. I hope you're able to shake it off and enjoy the weekend. I often need to put work waaaaay out of my mind sometimes. Just a paycheck, right?

JCM - Both your morning sickness and your MIL sound awful. Ugh. I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with this. I AM happy that your DH is supportive of you, though, and has decided to try counseling as a last resort. I only hope your MIL wakes up before she loses her entire family! 

Erin - No matter what we say, we're ALWAYS going to get our hopes up each cycle, right? And like you said, you were pregnant naturally before so there is of course that chance. But remember, you always have your plan to move forward so you'll be fine either way. :)

JKB & Brighteyez - Great news ladies! :)

Knitgirl - I'm not taking Lupron but I'm so sorry that you're not feeling well. Maybe talk to your doctor about it...?

Terri - Man, I'm still bumming for you this month. Seriously treat yourself to something fun this weekend. :hugs:

Happy Friday! I have my nephew's birthday party tomorrow and a friend's son's birthday party on Sunday - two and one-year olds. Woohoo - thrilling. :) Maybe some baby luck will rub off on me. DHs birthday is next weekend and I just spent waaaaaaaaaaaay too much on him cause I'm an idiot. (Supposed to be saving/eliminating debt.) :dohh:

FYI, I noticed the discussion around the timing of progesterone. According to my paperwork, I'm supposed to start crinone the day after my retrieval. Really looking forward to cottage cheese chunks again (sorry - TMI).


----------



## beaglemom

Ok so feeling better emotionally today...not really a better sleep last night...one of my pups is itchy & keeping me awake...he is getting a bath this weekend for sure...poor thing. But my banker got breakfast so I broke my diet a little & we both seem to be feeling better...I think we may be in tune or something...because he has freak outs around the same time as me (yes "he"). I think men def have their own cycles. But I am feeling off physically. I have been so tred & today a bit of an upset stomach. I def think the bcp are making me tired...this happen to anyone else?

Jen - sorry about the MIL. All you can do is make an effort. This is not particular to your case, but in our life we have had to come to terms with how everyone else is. And we basically just write them off. We realized life is too short to spend it with people that make us feel bad. I know your husband loves his mom & desperately wishes things were different. It is hard to love someone so much & feel betrayed or discarded. I hope things can be worked out because a child losing out on a grandparent is a bad thing. Every child deserves all the love the world can give it.


----------



## ERosePW

*jkb*, i'm sorry you are so stressed about the needle thing. I highly doubt they contaminated your eggs. Although what do I know, since I wasn't there. But I can't imagine that they'd move forward with everything if they had. I feel like they'd have to own up to it, and do another retrieval free of charge if that were the case. Try not to stress about that, and enjoy the fact that they got so many! That's a great retrieval! I know you're remaining cautiously excited since you have PCOS, but I wonder if that will really even affect the quality...?

*booger*, I'm glad you're feeling better about the MIL thing. It's funny how seeing our DH getting slightly annoyed to, ends up being comforting for us, lol. But i'm the same way when my DH finally seems to see where I'm coming from. You'll get to jump on a plane and be back home to your privacy in no time! And yes, my brother is babied way more than me and my two sisters ever were, haha.

*terri*, sorry for AF... I'm glad its usually short though. Mine usually is too, which i'm grateful for. Have you scheduled your next Dr appt yet to discuss everything, or are you taking your time and regrouping first? Glad to hear that book is so good! I have it on my Amazon wishlist, so I'll either order it for myself, or just add it to my Xmas list.

*knitgirl*, i'm so sorry you're having such a hard time on the Lupron. :( I didn't have that experience, but I think stuff like that just doesn't affect me, oddly enough. I hope you'll feel better soon!! 

*Jen*, sorry about your MIL issues as well! Seems to be quite the theme around here, huh? LOL. I think it's really great that you are trying though... going to counseling with her and stuff like that. That's an awesome wife and DIL! You'll have to let us know if it works, because i will be curious!

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM, today I'm feeling a little more realistic about this cycle, hehe. Funny how you can feel so different from one day to the next. Not that I have any reason to think negatively, so no harm in hoping for a little surprise. But mostly, I'll just look ahead toward my FET since thats more realistic. I go on Mon for my P labs, and then should start my lupron Tues morning. Then when AF comes, i schedule the hysteroscopy so that my RE can just rule out polyps, or anything else hindering implantation. As long as its clear, I'll be good to start my patches again.


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - yes, at the end of the day, just a paycheck. We are trying so hard to stop spending. At least I am in my head. But husband is already talking about Christmas. I have money aside for my neice & nephews, so I think only cash/gift cards this year to save me the hassel...not sure how I will be feeling going in to the holidays with IVF coming. But I really need to get my husband buckled down on a spending limit for us...thinking $50. We really do not need to sped anything...we buy whatever when we want to...Christmas is just that reason to go out & spend while thinking of each other. And I am not an expensive girl...don't really do jewelry & all that.


----------



## ERosePW

*kfs*, I HAD to laugh at that cottage cheese remark, hahah! It really is so much like that. Enjoy your little parties this weekend! Oh and yes, we were PG on our own before, although it wasn't totally natural. I was taking the lowest dose of Clomid that month. But just to push out my O by a few days because I was O'ing around day10! But nope, no IUI or trigger or anything. Perhaps I should've been more patient after that, but I was feeling like we were running out of time.

*beagle*, glad you're feeling better today. I've never had BCP make me tired before, but I dont know how different these are that they give you guys for IVF. Not sure the difference in the hormones...


----------



## beaglemom

We are all updating at the same time :) Everyone must be as excited about work today as I am :)

Erin reminded of one other hing I forgot. My mom actually loves my husband more than me...it is too funny. She has never been one to wait on a man...but I mentioned once not making my husband food & she said make that poor mana sandwhich. I said you didn't raise me that way :) However, I was talking with my banker about cheating once time & said my mom loves my husband way more than me...would chose him over me to hag out with any day...however, if he EVER hurt me or cheated on me, everything would be out the window. She would lend a hand with the bonfire of all his stuff! I told my mom & she laughed...but laughed in that way like damn right! I love you until you mess with my babies!

Erin - time seems to be flying again for you...may not feel like that to you, but it does to me. I am so anxious for my appointment...just ready to see where I stand on everything. I think I will feel so much more reassured after Thurs. I get to find out for sure if my timeline will work for the dr office & what to expect.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone! *Happy Friday!!!!*
I've been reading and enjoying all your posts but haven't really commented in the last couple days. I'm still in the loo-oong wait before starting IVF (probably start in Dec), so not a lot is going on for me. My nurse said she is going to give me a preliminary calendar to help me plan ahead - is it weird that I'm super excited for that calendar?? Hehe.

Oh, the MIL stories. I feel for you guys! Jen - that must be so challenging. To have to deal with a cuckoo MIL and crazy ex-wife. I don't envy you. At least you have your DH on your side!

My husband is originally from Guatemala and his family still lives down there. So, distance-wise its great, BUT - they talk on the phone AT LEAST once a day. Haha. I had my own frustrations dealing with the hectic Hispanic family traditions, but I think I'm finally learning to appreciate it. My hubby thinks its WEIRD that I see my parents (who live about an hour away) a couple times a month. If it were up to him, we would visit at least every weekend! Ha. But, that's one of the reasons I fell in love with him, is that he is soo family-oriented. My in-laws are wonderful people, so supportive and caring. They always call me on my birthday, our anniversary, and after my surgery they called to check in on me. So, I am fortunate in that sense! You better believe if/when we have a baby my MIL will want to stay with us for like a month (at least)! LOL.

My doc put me on BCP (actually Nuva Ring) a few weeks ago and MAN am I emotional. I feel like I'm on the verge of tears every day. I start getting depressed about stupid things, and the other day I flipped out at my poor hubby. I just think - if this is what its like on BC, I can't imagine what it will be like on lupron and all those other drugs? My hubby and I talked about a "safe word" last night LOL (FWIW, "Oklahoma").


----------



## beaglemom

Are you on Nuva Ring leading up to IVF? I never took it before...when on bcp years ago I always took ortho tricycln. I feel like for this process the ring woul be great. I have to set an alarm to take my pill. I am hoping to do retrieval early Dec...& yes I am very excited to see some sort of calendar/schedule as well!


----------



## LadySosa

beaglemom said:


> Are you on Nuva Ring leading up to IVF? I never took it before...when on bcp years ago I also took ortho tricycln. I feel like for this process the ring woul be great. I have to set an alarm to take my pill. I am hoping to do retrieval early Dec...& yes I am very excited to see some sort of calendar/schedule as well!

Hey Beaglemom - yeah, the Nuva Ring is meant to lead up to IVF. I love it! Soo much more convenient than any other format for me. I could never remember to take the pill each morning. :nope: Besides, the pills also made me nauseous. The Nuva Ring doesn't do that.


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Good morning everyone! *Happy Friday!!!!*
> I've been reading and enjoying all your posts but haven't really commented in the last couple days. I'm still in the loo-oong wait before starting IVF (probably start in Dec), so not a lot is going on for me. My nurse said she is going to give me a preliminary calendar to help me plan ahead - is it weird that I'm super excited for that calendar?? Hehe.
> 
> Oh, the MIL stories. I feel for you guys! Jen - that must be so challenging. To have to deal with a cuckoo MIL and crazy ex-wife. I don't envy you. At least you have your DH on your side!
> 
> My husband is originally from Guatemala and his family still lives down there. So, distance-wise its great, BUT - they talk on the phone AT LEAST once a day. Haha. I had my own frustrations dealing with the hectic Hispanic family traditions, but I think I'm finally learning to appreciate it. My hubby thinks its WEIRD that I see my parents (who live about an hour away) a couple times a month. If it were up to him, we would visit at least every weekend! Ha. But, that's one of the reasons I fell in love with him, is that he is soo family-oriented. My in-laws are wonderful people, so supportive and caring. They always call me on my birthday, our anniversary, and after my surgery they called to check in on me. So, I am fortunate in that sense! You better believe if/when we have a baby my MIL will want to stay with us for like a month (at least)! LOL.
> 
> My doc put me on BCP (actually Nuva Ring) a few weeks ago and MAN am I emotional. I feel like I'm on the verge of tears every day. I start getting depressed about stupid things, and the other day I flipped out at my poor hubby. I just think - if this is what its like on BC, I can't imagine what it will be like on lupron and all those other drugs? My hubby and I talked about a "safe word" last night LOL (FWIW, "Oklahoma").

So sorry you are having such a hard time on Nuva Ring! I am on Lupron and feeling the same way. Others have shared that they didn't have a hard time on Lupron, so maybe you won't either ... It's helpful to remind myself that it is just the meds and crazy hormones - that I'm not actually losing my mind. :wacko:


----------



## JCM

I was on the Nuva Ring for years and loved it! I miss it a little actually! I don't remember the name of bcp I was on during iui and ivf but it was the worst I've ever felt. I will never take it again! So really, I was much better on the other drugs than that stupid little pill. Maybe you'll feel the same way. Plus, when I was injecting 5 times a day I felt like everything was moving fast with all of the upcoming ultrasounds, retrieval, and transfer appts. So maybe I didn't have time to "feel" anything on those drugs. 

Thanks for the support everyone! She is a real piece of work! Hopefully the outcome will be a good thing but you never know with her! She's still doing the stuff with the ex WHILE we are in counseling which makes me feel like she doesn't take this seriously at all. The counselor came up with a great illustration for the situation. Your son comes home all bloody and beat up because he got in a fight with his best friend. The best friend is standing next to him. You, as his mother go tend to the best friend and make sure he's ok and support him and ask him if there's anything you can do for him for an entire year and don't pay any mind to your own son. BAM! Even after that example, she STILL didn't get it. Whew! Anyway, I'll let you know what happens at the next one. I have to psych myself up before we go in there. Haha like I'm getting ready for a boxing match or something...maybe I should wear gloves..

Sooooo, I took unisom last night. DH called me in a prescription for this nausea medication that someone recommended. I'm seriously worthless these last two weeks so I'm going to take drugs. We go to pick it up...700 dollars! Apparently my nsurance doesn't cover it. Dumb. So the pharmacist says basically all this pill is is unisom and b6. So we got that instead. Took it before bed and let me tell you, I'm a different woman. I even ate cereal this morning and liked it! So I figure I'll use the unisom trick if I don't stay ahead of filling my tummy before nausea kicks in again. What a relief. I even showered and blew my hair dry this morning before 9! That's progress!

Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!


----------



## ERosePW

*Jen*, so glad you got a good night's sleep and feel better! I knew a girl who had nausea about 24 hrs a day during her entire pregnancy, and the Dr gave her a prescription for something that she just carried with her everywhere she went. She said it was a lifesaver, and it was ok for during the day too, as it didnt make her sleepy. If your nausea stays bad during the day and you want me to find out what she took, let me know, and i can find out. Maybe it wont be $700! Geez, some meds can be ridiculously expensive!

*LadySosa*, so great to hear from you!! Sorry you're so emotional. Sounds like lots of our girls are having some difficult times with the suppression phase of this whole thing, huh? Well, I hope you'll feel better, especially since you like the Nuva Ring in general! And no, its not weird that you're excited for that calendar, I recall being really happy when i finally got to see it all written out!

*beagle*, it actually does seem like time is flying by! I've felt like that ever since starting my very first IVF though. This stuff, for some reason, seems to go by a LOT quicker than just those regular cycles. No idea how or why! I'm looking forward to your appt too. :) I know it feels good when you finally get a schedule. I giggled at your MIL comments. I think you have mentioned that before, haha! 

*knitgirl*, you're def not losing your mind! I do the same if I have a bad day on any of these meds, and I just remind myself... hormonal, hormonal, hormonal. It helps me get through a rough day or few hours, or whatever I'm having. While BCP never bothered me before, and the lupron didn't bother me, I have to say when my estrogen starts rising for any of these protocols, I do have a day or so where I'm emotional or irritable. And reminding myself of what's causing it, always does help. Luckily it only lasts about a day or so for me though.


----------



## terripeachy

I used to take Nuvaring! yay!! I loved it too because I didn't have to remember that it was there. Although, because it was a special name brand prescription I remember paying more for it. The BCPs that I took were free-generic and I think Obama has made all BCPs free (or something?). 

Sorry everyone is so emotional on all their drugs. That has to be terrible.

My appointment is next Wednesday with the doctor. I'm on break for at least this month. My husband is off gallivanting at his college for a football game, so I'm just worrying about me this weekend. The weather is in the mid 60s, and I just got my motorcycle back from the shop so i'll be going out riding tomorrow. Yeah!

Hi to everyone else. If I don't check back in, have a great weekend!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I used to take Nuvaring! yay!! I loved it too because I didn't have to remember that it was there. Although, because it was a special name brand prescription I remember paying more for it. The BCPs that I took were free-generic and I think Obama has made all BCPs free (or something?).
> 
> Sorry everyone is so emotional on all their drugs. That has to be terrible.
> 
> My appointment is next Wednesday with the doctor. I'm on break for at least this month. My husband is off gallivanting at his college for a football game, so I'm just worrying about me this weekend. The weather is in the mid 60s, and I just got my motorcycle back from the shop so i'll be going out riding tomorrow. Yeah!
> 
> Hi to everyone else. If I don't check back in, have a great weekend!

Your appt is the day before mine. I hope it will be good info for you...I am sure your dr has your best intensions in mind. And I know you are probably working out all the questions you need to ask.

I don't have any questions except my schedule. Is that strange? I feel like I have all the info I need. I guess getting more info on the PGS is a good idea, but I can't imagine us changing our minds on that. So really all I want to know is if you can do my retrieval when I want or close to it.

Side note...as if this needs to be said...I am ready for the day to be over!

Oh & the weather is really nice here as well...I am hoping to be motivated enough to plat my fall bulbs this weekend.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I'll be curious to hear how Wed goes, so keep us posted (as if you need to be reminded). I'm glad you're relaxing for a month and just thinking about yourself and getting a breather. I think it'll be good for you. I've had to do that each time so far anyway, and it is nice. So you'll have the house to yourself a bit this weekend, that's nice! I always love having me time! Ride your motorcycle, and do other things you love, and just enjoy it!!:thumbup:

Beagle, so excited for your appt next thurs! I know you are SO ready! Plant your bulbs this weekend, and enjoy the gorgeous weather. The day is more than halfway over, yay! I'm so ready for the weekend too!


----------



## jkb11

26 were retrieved. 23 of those were mature and 21 fertilized! I think I'm still in shock. The dr said they would check them again until Sunday and I will get an update then. Jen and moni- can you remind me of your numbers? When the dr told me all I could think about was she had told me to be prepared for probably half to not be mature or fertilized. I haven't told my hubby yet. Yesterday he was like 26 wow that's ALOT. He's gonna be surprised.

As far as the BCP and lupron go- it was bad on me too! Mainly the lupron made me sleepy like crazy!!


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> 26 were retrieved. 23 of those were mature and 21 fertilized! I think I'm still in shock. The dr said they would check them again until Sunday and I will get an update then. Jen and moni- can you remind me of your numbers? When the dr told me all I could think about was she had told me to be prepared for probably half to not be mature or fertilized. I haven't told my hubby yet. Yesterday he was like 26 wow that's ALOT. He's gonna be surprised.
> 
> As far as the BCP and lupron go- it was bad on me too! Mainly the lupron made me sleepy like crazy!!


Congrats!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - Wow that is AWESOME!! So excited for you!!


----------



## ERosePW

Jkb, that really is an amazing report! :) Really awesome. Super happy for you! :)

Moni and Jen can respond to your question, but to give you more reference points.... Booger has already had a retrieval as well (she's waiting to do a fet), and Terri and I have also had retrievals. So you can get more stats. It's quite different for everyone. I had 20 eggs, 18 were mature, and all fertilized. I think we lost another right after fertilization. We ended up with 8 embryos that made it to day5 blasts that were strong enough to survive freezing. We didn't do PGS though, so no idea how many of those 8 were chromosomally normal.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> I used to take Nuvaring! yay!! I loved it too because I didn't have to remember that it was there. Although, because it was a special name brand prescription I remember paying more for it. The BCPs that I took were free-generic and I think Obama has made all BCPs free (or something?).
> 
> Sorry everyone is so emotional on all their drugs. That has to be terrible.
> 
> My appointment is next Wednesday with the doctor. I'm on break for at least this month. My husband is off gallivanting at his college for a football game, so I'm just worrying about me this weekend. The weather is in the mid 60s, and I just got my motorcycle back from the shop so i'll be going out riding tomorrow. Yeah!
> 
> Hi to everyone else. If I don't check back in, have a great weekend!

Me too Terri! I loved the ring, no issues whatsoever. I think I am so sensitive to hormone level the surge when you take the pill and drop off when it's time to take the next made me feel like I was on a roller coaster.

So sorry for all the bcp and Lupron side effects. It's amazing what we are willing to do for this journey, having supportive family and friends really makes a difference.

Jen, sorry about the MIL drama, she needs to learn her place. Her son comes before her feelings anything else and the wedge is of her own making.

JKB thats an amazing outcome so far!!!! So thrilled for you. I can only hope to have a response like that!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Forgot to add that I am CD1, coming back into the city tomorrow morning for baseline u/s and b/w (wish I could stay in bed until baby wakes up since I never get to see him in the morning and it's the best time). So it looks like I start to inject tomorrow night, here we go!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> 26 were retrieved. 23 of those were mature and 21 fertilized! I think I'm still in shock. The dr said they would check them again until Sunday and I will get an update then. Jen and moni- can you remind me of your numbers? When the dr told me all I could think about was she had told me to be prepared for probably half to not be mature or fertilized. I haven't told my hubby yet. Yesterday he was like 26 wow that's ALOT. He's gonna be surprised.
> 
> As far as the BCP and lupron go- it was bad on me too! Mainly the lupron made me sleepy like crazy!!

That is a really great number! I hope I respond that well.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Terri, I'll be curious to hear how Wed goes, so keep us posted (as if you need to be reminded). I'm glad you're relaxing for a month and just thinking about yourself and getting a breather. I think it'll be good for you. I've had to do that each time so far anyway, and it is nice. So you'll have the house to yourself a bit this weekend, that's nice! I always love having me time! Ride your motorcycle, and do other things you love, and just enjoy it!!:thumbup:
> 
> Beagle, so excited for your appt next thurs! I know you are SO ready! Plant your bulbs this weekend, and enjoy the gorgeous weather. The day is more than halfway over, yay! I'm so ready for the weekend too!

I am so ready! Can you believe the 2 of us have been on these forums together for a year now? It is crazy. I think I had been back to TTC (aggressively with doctors) & you had just started going to the dr after trying for a year (I think). It is wild to think of where we were & how a year later we are almost bump buddies. It has been a long & exhausting year for sure.


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> Forgot to add that I am CD1, coming back into the city tomorrow morning for baseline u/s and b/w (wish I could stay in bed until baby wakes up since I never get to see him in the morning and it's the best time). So it looks like I start to inject tomorrow night, here we go!


Good luck at your appt tmr and with the shots! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl

*TGIF!!*

I had my suppression check and all looks good, so I will be starting on Gonal F 125u and Menopur 75u. My Lupron will be reduced to 5u. I'm so excited! I still feel like a mess most of the day, but am really happy the process is moving along.

And thanks to Terri I was able to figure out how to have my FF chart in my signature. Time to start temping again ... here comes the roller coaster. I keep trying to put a pic in for my profile, but it never seems to work. I think I'll try from my phone. 

In terms of MILs, mine is great (thank goodness), but my ex-MIL was a total nightmare, so I can totally relate - and it was awful. Probably the MOST passive-aggressive human being I have ever met. 

Again, *TGIF* :happydance:


----------



## knitgirl

terripeachy said:


> I used to take Nuvaring! yay!! I loved it too because I didn't have to remember that it was there. Although, because it was a special name brand prescription I remember paying more for it. The BCPs that I took were free-generic and I think Obama has made all BCPs free (or something?).
> 
> Sorry everyone is so emotional on all their drugs. That has to be terrible.
> 
> My appointment is next Wednesday with the doctor. I'm on break for at least this month. My husband is off gallivanting at his college for a football game, so I'm just worrying about me this weekend. The weather is in the mid 60s, and I just got my motorcycle back from the shop so i'll be going out riding tomorrow. Yeah!
> 
> Hi to everyone else. If I don't check back in, have a great weekend!




Terri - I hope you have a nice, relaxing weekend - take good care of yourself. And, of course, keep us posted on how your appt goes!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls! Erin -yes!! Thanks so much. All reminders on numbers are welcome and very much appreciated. I used your case as an example for my hubby because, he was a little freaked when I told him 21! I asked are you upset. He was like no not at all but that's alot to take in. ;) crazy man. All I could say was " I warned you!" 

I will say it can be overwhelming how varied ever person is with ivf. Even with great retrieval numbers we can end up baby less. Ivf really teaches us patience. 

Baby whisperer-yay for getting started! Hope tomorrow is a breeze for you. 

Terri- me time can be the best. I love to rent a good girl movie and just chill with a cocktail. Or go for a mani/pedi! Can't wait to hear your gameplan Wednesday.


----------



## JCM

Woooohooooo Jkb!!! That's great! I had 12 eggs retrieved. 5 were mature and all fertilized. 2 made it to day 5 and the other 3 were growing too slow to freeze. So, we transferred the 2. One of them was a "beautiful" embryo and the other was a slow grower behind about a half a day. One of them obviously stuck! ; ) 

I remember Moni transferred a slow grower too and little chimmi hung on! 

My doc originally prepared me for "don't be super bummed if half don't make it to day 5 because that happens most of the time." I was pretty down about not having any extra just in case but it worked out ok. Waiting the 5 days is tough but it looks like you have lots to be positive about so hang onto that! I wasn't given the pgs option. So I'm not sure how that works into the result. Booger and Erin did that I think? 

So now you just chill out and get yourself as back to normal as possible before your transfer! Yipeeee! 

Erin, was it zofran? I'm thinking hubby might call it in today. Isn't 700 crazy? As if I didn't pay enough just to actually get pregnant!! Oy ve! 

I actually look like I'm already showing! Between the P and my injections of blood thinners my stomach is so swollen. I can't button my pants! Haha I get to stop the P in a couple of weeks thank god. It just kind of seeps right outta me at this point. Plus it's tinted blue from the estradiol pill in there as well. Thank god for liners! The shots have to stick around til 20 weeks. My stomach has no more empty non bruised space. Injecting a bruise bleeds for like 15 mins. I feel like my blood is plenty thin and I have no more patience for controlling my blood flow to my uterus. Ok, I'm done complaining. My dr is so out there but it worked, so I'll listen. 

BabyW, happy injecting! I hope time flies!


----------



## JCM

Oh and Terri, I can't put this book down! I'm hooked!


----------



## LadySosa

jkb11 said:


> 26 were retrieved. 23 of those were mature and 21 fertilized! I think I'm still in shock. The dr said they would check them again until Sunday and I will get an update then. Jen and moni- can you remind me of your numbers? When the dr told me all I could think about was she had told me to be prepared for probably half to not be mature or fertilized. I haven't told my hubby yet. Yesterday he was like 26 wow that's ALOT. He's gonna be surprised.
> 
> As far as the BCP and lupron go- it was bad on me too! Mainly the lupron made me sleepy like crazy!!

Wow! Awesome, that's a lot!!:happydance:


----------



## LadySosa

Good luck *BabyW!* Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ERosePW

Yay BabyW, it's finally here! :) Keep us updated on your progress! 

Ok, Jen and Terri, I guess I'm gonna have to buy that book ASAP! Time to put in an amazon order. 

Jen, I'm not sure if Zofran was it or not, but you may as well try it if your DH is calling it in! I hope it will help!


----------



## terripeachy

Last time I believe I had 14 eggs retrieved, 9 mature, 6 fertilized, 3 transferred. No frosties. 
This time I had 17 retrieved, 14 fertilized and 3 transferred, 2 frosties. 

If you guys finish the book in time you can catch the movie in the theater. I always fall asleep etching movies but with books I'm ok. It's a weird phenomena.


----------



## knitgirl

Hello!

For those of you who did PGS, would you mind sharing how much it costs? We are now considering it and I most likely won't be able to get the financial info from the doc until after the weekend. I'm really curious to know how expensive it is. Thanks!

Hope you are all enjoying your Saturday. :)


----------



## beaglemom

knitgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> For those of you who did PGS, would you mind sharing how much it costs? We are now considering it and I most likely won't be able to get the financial info from the doc until after the weekend. I'm really curious to know how expensive it is. Thanks!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your Saturday. :)

I think it is going to be different depending on the clinic, but for me IVF is about $10K (not including meds) & adding PGS is going to be about $3K.


----------



## JCM

I'm halfway through it! I love reading. I wanted to see the movie when it came out but I fall asleep too! That's why I always have to wait til it's out on DVD so I can restart it when I wake back up! Lol


----------



## terripeachy

By the time dvds come out I forget I wanted to see it. Hee hee. I'm almost done. I'm at 82%. I'm going to try to finish it tonight. 

I'm debating whether I should temp this month. I like being on break. I also think AF has moved out of town but we'll see what the rest of the evening brings.


----------



## knitgirl

What book are you all reading?


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies:) hope everyone had a good day! 

Knit girl- Pgs is 3k for me as well. I'm in North Carolina. That covers up to 8 embryos. If you elect to screen more than the 8 it is $300 for each additional one. I had asked what if we only have 4 then is it discounted from the 3k and they said no&#55357;&#56836; my dr requested my insurance to cover it and they actually agreed to. She said she has only been able to get it approved 2x before. They approved it for me because I have had 5 documented miscarriages and the dr feels it is due to genetic abnormalities.

Terri- I vote no temping. Enjoy your break 100% and when you're ready pick it back up.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Knitgirl pgd is 5k at Cornell. IVF is 10,500 but ah, icsi are extra. My meds are covered but the u/s and b/w are not. We were told all in 25-30. Ouch. For some reason my Dr only suggests pgd if you've had several losses or have a known abnormality trait. My friend kept having mc's at 8 weeks and found out thru pgd that 2 of her chromosomes transpose and she would never carry full term so they did donor egg and have healthy twin boys. She's grateful she realized thru pgd that donor egg was their path. The joy to get that bfp and have such a healthy pregnancy and healthy boys after so many misses was so wonderful for her. 

How is everyone's weekend?

I mixed up the menopur with no issues but it did sting. The u/s revealed my lining was 5.8 which they like to see under 5 but they said my bloods looked good and to start tonight. I have 4 nights of 150 menopur and 300 Gonal F before I go back for b/w. Thanks for all of your support. It was easier than I thought. Having you ladies here gave me the confidence. Just to know that I'm not alone took a lot of the anxiety away. 

How many nights did you ladies stim?

Teri I hope you're relaxing and enjoying the weekend. 

Funny thing happened tonight. Dh took his Doxy on an empty stomach and we were out with friends at our club and he got such bad hiccups. Like very loud and every 20 seconds. We had to leave early bc he was mortified!


----------



## kfs1

Yikes. I hate how expensive all of this stuff is. My RE hasn't mentioned PGS yet but I think I need to see how things go first.

Babywhisperer - yay. You did it. I'm starting tonight with 150 menopur, 225 Gonal f. Sorry about the menopur stinging. :( Erin - didn't you have a trick to fix this?

Terri - I say take a break from temping if you're really taking the month off. I have to tell you it feels nice (even though I know you love temping and I love to stalk your chart).

Are you guys all talking about the book gone girl? I read it already so I'll save my comments until you're done. :)


----------



## JCM

Yes, kfs! I finished it last night. Whoa! Now I'm mad that I finished it because I liked it so much. Craaaaazzzyyyy

Terri, maybe just accidentally forget to temp this month. 

BabyW, I did Stims 11 days


----------



## jkb11

I did Stimson for 9 days.
So I got the day 3 report and all 21 embryos are doing well! She said 20 looked great and the other one was doing good but just a little behind. They won't check them tomorrow but will update again on Tuesday.


----------



## terripeachy

Knitgirl-We are reading (or just finished reading) Gone Girl. I can't believe how fast I got through it. I usually don't read pleasure books when I have school stuff to read, but this semester hasn't been that rigorous and since hubs was gone, I had some alone time to just read and read. What a great book! Next I want to read Goldfinch, but it's supposedly 750 pages long. I'm going to have to ask my sister if it's REALLY good or just ok. I'm not spending months reading a book for it to be just ok when there are others I really want to read that are good.

BabyW-Glad your first day of stims went well. I stimmed for 10 or 11 days. It's the perfect amount because when you're really tired of it, it's done. hee hee. 

kfs1-Hope tonight goes swimmingly. I think ERose and I agree that after you mix the menopur, let it sit for a minute or two before injecting it. You can mix it, do your Gonal F, and then do your Menopur. 

I'm not going to the bar to watch football today. I'm just going to stay at home and save my few dollars. The Cowboys play at 4:30 and I'm worried that if I invite my husband to the bar with me, he'll drink uncontrollably and spend lots of money, so I'm not inviting him and I'm not going. Last week I got mad at him because I ended up driving home when he offered to drive TO the bar. If you know you're going to get drunk, why offer to drive? I am learning more and more lessons about my 39 going on 22 year old husband. Re-diculous.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb - sounds like a great report!

Gone Girl is also on my list, but I am so random with books. I do a lot of audio in my car. I try to read at home or on my lunch but feel mentally exhausted all the time. But I typically read things like Stephen King...but now am in love with his son Joe Hill...so I am reading his graphic novel series. Graphic novels is a new thing for me...this would be my first one & I like it. I am also listening to the Gregor series by Suzanne Collins. She wrote the Hunger Games series. The Gregor series is more meant for pre-teens I think but I like it. I also really like Christopher Moore. I find his books very funny. I do not really like girly books or romances.

I started working in the yard for a bit...feels nice out but I have these flower beds that have been neglected & now are jungles. So I got super hot really fast. I am also being cautious because there are things growing I want to keep & pretty sure I could run in to a snake...yuck! But now I am wanting some lunch...so cooling off & hoping to get back out there again before the couch gets too comfortable.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Knitgirl-We are reading (or just finished reading) Gone Girl. I can't believe how fast I got through it. I usually don't read pleasure books when I have school stuff to read, but this semester hasn't been that rigorous and since hubs was gone, I had some alone time to just read and read. What a great book! Next I want to read Goldfinch, but it's supposedly 750 pages long. I'm going to have to ask my sister if it's REALLY good or just ok. I'm not spending months reading a book for it to be just ok when there are others I really want to read that are good.
> 
> BabyW-Glad your first day of stims went well. I stimmed for 10 or 11 days. It's the perfect amount because when you're really tired of it, it's done. hee hee.
> 
> kfs1-Hope tonight goes swimmingly. I think ERose and I agree that after you mix the menopur, let it sit for a minute or two before injecting it. You can mix it, do your Gonal F, and then do your Menopur.
> 
> I'm not going to the bar to watch football today. I'm just going to stay at home and save my few dollars. The Cowboys play at 4:30 and I'm worried that if I invite my husband to the bar with me, he'll drink uncontrollably and spend lots of money, so I'm not inviting him and I'm not going. Last week I got mad at him because I ended up driving home when he offered to drive TO the bar. If you know you're going to get drunk, why offer to drive? I am learning more and more lessons about my 39 going on 22 year old husband. Re-diculous.

Terri - You & husband are so funny. I think all men are like that. The benefit is I married young. We have been together almost 14 years. So I have had plenty of time to mold...also easier to mold a 25 year old instead of a 39 year old. Plus you guys have lived so independent for so long...I can see how it could be hold to find a middle ground sometimes. But that's what marriage is I guess. He is a Cowboys fan, didn't you say? Mine, too. I hate football but consistently root against the Cowboys. :)


----------



## jkb11

They said all of my embryos were stages 6-8. Can anyone explain this too me. I have seen so many different definitions of grading embryos but, don't understand stage 6-8 on day 3.


----------



## terripeachy

The Cowboys game isn't until tomorrow night. I don't know why I thought it was this afternoon. I used to love Stephen King books in high school/college, and then I decided I should branch out and haven't gone back. I heard he has a new one out now or coming soon. The Hunger Games was also pre-teen/teen book, so I'm not surprised the other series are the same genre. I don't read romance novels. hee hee. I am surprised to really like historical fiction. All of James Michener books are SO up my alley, Chesapeake, Hawaii, etc..They are really good. I also like Ken Follett, and I read a book about medieval fiction and liked it! That was beyond me. hee hee. Yes, oftentimes I wish I had married younger, but it is what it is. 

jkb-My guess is that they are 6-8 cell. Don't worry about the grading. Some have perfect embryos that don't work and some have non-perfect that work, so I wouldn't get too hung up on their stage right now.


----------



## kfs1

First injections done. The menopur stung a bit but overall not too bad. I feel very emotional for some reason though. Just wish this process could be easier for us all. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh kfs! :hugs: It will all be ok. You did it and now you have about ten days to go. Power through! You're strong like an ox. It will be so worth it in a few weeks. Just wait!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Are you going to read Gone Girl? I want to talk about it, but I don't want to spoil it for others that want to read it. If so, I can wait.

TTC on break=book club for Terri. HA!!HA!! I started reading another book last night, Cutting for Stone. It's shorter than Goldfinch and one chapter in and I can't wait to get home and continue reading. My sister recommended it.


----------



## kfs1

Feeling better today, Terri, thanks. I just felt so emotional for some reason!!! :shrug: 

I think books as a distraction is a GREAT idea. I'm actually reading 2 books right now, only because one is on my iPad and sometimes my husband will be using it so then I'll grab my other book. I'm reading Doctor Sleep, which is the sequel to The Shining. And also Before I Go To Sleep, which is a story about a woman who has amnesia. I picked that one up at a tag sale. :)


----------



## beaglemom

kfs1 said:


> Feeling better today, Terri, thanks. I just felt so emotional for some reason!!! :shrug:
> 
> I think books as a distraction is a GREAT idea. I'm actually reading 2 books right now, only because one is on my iPad and sometimes my husband will be using it so then I'll grab my other book. I'm reading Doctor Sleep, which is the sequel to The Shining. And also Before I Go To Sleep, which is a story about a woman who has amnesia. I picked that one up at a tag sale. :)

Me & my husband went to the mountains in Jan & Doctor Sleep was our audio book we listened to. I really liked it. Very different from The Shining in my opinion. Very long but very good. If you really enjoy Stephen King, I def recommend his son Joe Hill. My husband is currently listening to Heart Shaped Box & I just finished NOS4R2.


----------



## beaglemom

So I was super productive last night. We made brownies. Guys, if you have a Trader Joe's near you, def go there & pick up some fat free brownies. They are so good. You mix yogurt in with the baking mix. So that is all you need. We do not have one close by so when we do go we buy like 5 boxes! I had also had this muffin gift set I had never opened...they had cranberry muffin mix so I made those for us to grab for breakfast on our way out in the mornings. I made my sandwich for lunch & filled up my little containers of juice. So I have a shelf in the fridge just with my lunch stuff. So I grabbed a juice box, a V8 (I really don't like them, but find the small cans are tolerable), a yogurt, & a small container of pudding. A while back I bought a ton of pudding & jello to make as work snacks. So I made that last night as well & put it in small containers. It was so easy to get up this morning & just grab everything & stuff in my lunch box. The muffins were big & I just finished it & it was perfect for breakfast. I also had bought some bananas which seem to always go bad in my house. So I plan to make banana muffins this week some time. I also wanted to add some fiber powder or protein shake powder to them. Now I just need to work on being more active.

I just realized last night my appointment is this week...once I get that done, I really feel like time will start flying by. Hopefully after only a few weeks in Nov I will start my meds. It is very exciting but I am also so nervous.

Anyways...I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-If I pack my lunch the night before, I'm happy the next morning. The problem I usually have is opening the refrigerator before I leave for work because I don't normally eat breakfast. I have been getting better about it since I have yummy cereal to eat (Kashi Go Lean Honey Almond Flax). Glad your muffins/brownies/jello/pudding are working out. Plus, you spend less if you have healthy snacks you like at work. 

What's your appointment for again? November is going to fly by.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> First injections done. The menopur stung a bit but overall not too bad. I feel very emotional for some reason though. Just wish this process could be easier for us all. :(

Hang in there and stay busy. Try to take it a day at a time and not look ahead. It will all be worth it in the end. 

I am trying not to get into my head too much about this. Last night I did it without really thinking. I bled after the menopur shot which was odd. Dh got my cold so I will be plenty busy this week since he can't be near the baby. I'm worried though b/c he has to deal w/ him in the morning after I leave for work and the baby crawls all over him. I pray he doesn't catch this cold. His teething is enough to handle at this point. It has thrown off his eating, sleeping, and he's just not himself. 

I wish I had time to read like all of you ladies. I started the Games of Thrones book and got 200 pages into it before I got too busy. Dh has read them all including book 3 twice. I've also read the Dark Tower books with one left, dh loves Stephen King so he passes books to me.

Happy Monday ladies. I hope to hear happy news about wonderful transfers and responses to stims!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> So I was super productive last night. We made brownies. Guys, if you have a Trader Joe's near you, def go there & pick up some fat free brownies. They are so good. You mix yogurt in with the baking mix. So that is all you need. We do not have one close by so when we do go we buy like 5 boxes! I had also had this muffin gift set I had never opened...they had cranberry muffin mix so I made those for us to grab for breakfast on our way out in the mornings. I made my sandwich for lunch & filled up my little containers of juice. So I have a shelf in the fridge just with my lunch stuff. So I grabbed a juice box, a V8 (I really don't like them, but find the small cans are tolerable), a yogurt, & a small container of pudding. A while back I bought a ton of pudding & jello to make as work snacks. So I made that last night as well & put it in small containers. It was so easy to get up this morning & just grab everything & stuff in my lunch box. The muffins were big & I just finished it & it was perfect for breakfast. I also had bought some bananas which seem to always go bad in my house. So I plan to make banana muffins this week some time. I also wanted to add some fiber powder or protein shake powder to them. Now I just need to work on being more active.
> 
> I just realized last night my appointment is this week...once I get that done, I really feel like time will start flying by. Hopefully after only a few weeks in Nov I will start my meds. It is very exciting but I am also so nervous.
> 
> Anyways...I hope everyone has a good week!

This just made me so hungry!!! I wish I could eat muffins, jell-o and pudding! I am so sensitive to sugar, if I have a muffin for breakfast I crash so hard I want to take a nap under my desk. I'm allergic to eggs so breakfast is a tough meal. I wasn't always allergic and when I was pregnant I could eat them again it was awesome!!!!! I have a banana and sometimes a gluten/egg free english muffin with turkey or turkey sausage if my cafeteria doesn't have regular turkey. I also went kitchen crazy yesterday and made a 4 quarts of homemade chicken soup. Dh had some for dinner and I am bringing it in for lunch. I am trying to keep the bloat down this cycle and eating light dinners.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - this appointment will be my consult with the dr. I really already had like a mini consult a few months back when IUI #1 didn't work. But since we are def headed to IVF they want me to have another sit down with her. That is at 11:15. We will get something quick to eat then head back at 1 for my meds class. So we are on our way. I should get a calendar & everything then I think. Basically I will be able to sit down & figure out when the IVF will be. Like Booger, by clinic runs the IVF in groups...so first come first serve. I am getting in early so I see no reason I can't do it in early Dec like I planned.

Babywhisperer - I read #1 in the Dark Tower & wasn't that in to it, but I do plan to keep going since so many people love it. I have also been thinking a lot about freezing dinners like soups & things like that. No idea how to do that or what you can freeze. But I would love to make large meals to freeze later. Then we aren't bored with the leftovers & do not have to put in much of an effort to take out of the freezer later.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope is well with everyone. 

KFS1 - Congrats, with getting through the shot. It does get easier, I was worried to but it has gotten better.

Terri - Sounds like a really good book. 

ERose, Beagle, JCM and Booger - How are you ladies doing?

AFM - I started the Ganirelix on Sunday and my Menopur has increased from 75iu to 150. I went for monitoring on Saturday and I had 9 follicles and they were measuring from 9-10mm also, my Estradiol went from 88.5 to 202. Today I went again and I had 8 follicles that they could see and they are measuring from 10-12mm. Don't quite understand the decrease in follicles but I guess it is ok.


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope is well with everyone.
> 
> KFS1 - Congrats, with getting through the shot. It does get easier, I was worried to but it has gotten better.
> 
> Terri - Sounds like a really good book.
> 
> ERose, Beagle, JCM and Booger - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - I started the Ganirelix on Sunday and my Menopur has increased from 75iu to 150. I went for monitoring on Saturday and I had 9 follicles and they were measuring from 9-10mm also, my Estradiol went from 88.5 to 202. Today I went again and I had 8 follicles that they could see and they are measuring from 10-12mm. Don't quite understand the decrease in follicles but I guess it is ok.

Focus on quality and not quantity. It sounds like they are growing nice and strady! How was the Ganirelix? I start that later this week.


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope is well with everyone.
> 
> KFS1 - Congrats, with getting through the shot. It does get easier, I was worried to but it has gotten better.
> 
> Terri - Sounds like a really good book.
> 
> ERose, Beagle, JCM and Booger - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - I started the Ganirelix on Sunday and my Menopur has increased from 75iu to 150. I went for monitoring on Saturday and I had 9 follicles and they were measuring from 9-10mm also, my Estradiol went from 88.5 to 202. Today I went again and I had 8 follicles that they could see and they are measuring from 10-12mm. Don't quite understand the decrease in follicles but I guess it is ok.

That sounds good! My class is Thursday...I know you are anxious about this week as well...good luck with growing the little ones. I am sure you will have a good result on retrieval day.


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope is well with everyone.
> 
> KFS1 - Congrats, with getting through the shot. It does get easier, I was worried to but it has gotten better.
> 
> Terri - Sounds like a really good book.
> 
> ERose, Beagle, JCM and Booger - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - I started the Ganirelix on Sunday and my Menopur has increased from 75iu to 150. I went for monitoring on Saturday and I had 9 follicles and they were measuring from 9-10mm also, my Estradiol went from 88.5 to 202. Today I went again and I had 8 follicles that they could see and they are measuring from 10-12mm. Don't quite understand the decrease in follicles but I guess it is ok.
> 
> Focus on quality and not quantity. It sounds like they are growing nice and strady! How was the Ganirelix? I start that later this week.Click to expand...

I am trying to focus on that I just was hoping for more but that helps quality not quantity. This morning was my second time taking it and it is no fun. The needle doesnt go easy like the Menopur and Gonal F. I also feel a pinch when my husband is pushing on the plunger. He said it is alot harder to inject than the other ones, it has more resistance. But I am getting through it fine, it is doable.

What day are you in your cycle?


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope is well with everyone.
> 
> KFS1 - Congrats, with getting through the shot. It does get easier, I was worried to but it has gotten better.
> 
> Terri - Sounds like a really good book.
> 
> ERose, Beagle, JCM and Booger - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - I started the Ganirelix on Sunday and my Menopur has increased from 75iu to 150. I went for monitoring on Saturday and I had 9 follicles and they were measuring from 9-10mm also, my Estradiol went from 88.5 to 202. Today I went again and I had 8 follicles that they could see and they are measuring from 10-12mm. Don't quite understand the decrease in follicles but I guess it is ok.
> 
> That sounds good! My class is Thursday...I know you are anxious about this week as well...good luck with growing the little ones. I am sure you will have a good result on retrieval day.Click to expand...

Thank you! That must be exciting, I remember being excited about starting my class. I am very anxious about this week and praying that everything goes well. I hope the retrieval day has more eggs or at least *quaility* eggs.


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope is well with everyone.
> 
> KFS1 - Congrats, with getting through the shot. It does get easier, I was worried to but it has gotten better.
> 
> Terri - Sounds like a really good book.
> 
> ERose, Beagle, JCM and Booger - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - I started the Ganirelix on Sunday and my Menopur has increased from 75iu to 150. I went for monitoring on Saturday and I had 9 follicles and they were measuring from 9-10mm also, my Estradiol went from 88.5 to 202. Today I went again and I had 8 follicles that they could see and they are measuring from 10-12mm. Don't quite understand the decrease in follicles but I guess it is ok.
> 
> Focus on quality and not quantity. It sounds like they are growing nice and strady! How was the Ganirelix? I start that later this week.Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to focus on that I just was hoping for more but that helps quality not quantity. This morning was my second time taking it and it is no fun. The needle doesnt go easy like the Menopur and Gonal F. I also feel a pinch when my husband is pushing on the plunger. He said it is alot harder to inject than the other ones, it has more resistance. But I am getting through it fine, it is doable.
> 
> What day are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

Is it a different gauge needle? Is it sub-cutaneous or intramuscular? 

Last night was my second night injecting. Today is cd3 for me. So far so good.


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope is well with everyone.
> 
> KFS1 - Congrats, with getting through the shot. It does get easier, I was worried to but it has gotten better.
> 
> Terri - Sounds like a really good book.
> 
> ERose, Beagle, JCM and Booger - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - I started the Ganirelix on Sunday and my Menopur has increased from 75iu to 150. I went for monitoring on Saturday and I had 9 follicles and they were measuring from 9-10mm also, my Estradiol went from 88.5 to 202. Today I went again and I had 8 follicles that they could see and they are measuring from 10-12mm. Don't quite understand the decrease in follicles but I guess it is ok.
> 
> Focus on quality and not quantity. It sounds like they are growing nice and strady! How was the Ganirelix? I start that later this week.Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to focus on that I just was hoping for more but that helps quality not quantity. This morning was my second time taking it and it is no fun. The needle doesnt go easy like the Menopur and Gonal F. I also feel a pinch when my husband is pushing on the plunger. He said it is alot harder to inject than the other ones, it has more resistance. But I am getting through it fine, it is doable.
> 
> What day are you in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a different gauge needle? Is it sub-cutaneous or intramuscular?
> 
> Last night was my second night injecting. Today is cd3 for me. So far so good.Click to expand...

It is a different gauge. The Ganirelix needle is 27 guage x 1/2 needle. and the syringe is glass. It is sub-cutaneous. 

Yaaayyy excellent!!! You are well on your way lady!!!:happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

Another facebook post got us today...they usually don't upset me that much...I just get this bad feeling inside that typically goes away fast. But for so many reasons this one gets to me. Part of me wants to type it all out but then I feel like something I say may upset or offend someone...you know those raw emtions that haven't had time to edit themselves. So I am just going to try to not think about it. I know I am so close & soon we will be the ones posting on facebook...but some days it feels so far away...and it is hard to not think about how hard it is...& it is hard not to think about how there are no guarantees in this world.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Another facebook post got us today...they usually don't upset me that much...I just get this bad feeling inside that typically goes away fast. But for so many reasons this one gets to me. Part of me wants to type it all out but then I feel like something I say may upset or offend someone...you know those raw emtions that haven't had time to edit themselves. So I am just going to try to not think about it. I know I am so close & soon we will be the ones posting on facebook...but some days it feels so far away...and it is hard to not think about how hard it is...& it is hard not to think about how there are no guarantees in this world.

I know how it can be. Write it down, get it out but know that it will be you some day. When I got my bfp I never posted it to FB. I was too superstitious. I only mentioned it in passing when I was 7mos. I was being cautious. When I see people post those announcements I am happy for them b/c I never know what their journey was. Did they have a mc? Did they need assistance? Maybe fertility isn't their cross to bear, but I am sure not everything has been easy in their lives. You will have that moment. have faith. In the meantime I'm sending a hug.


----------



## ERosePW

Good morning girls. Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

*Beagle*, it sounds like you had a good one w/ all that productive yard work and delicious food. Your post made me hungry too. :) I'm looking forward to hearing how your appt goes. Sorry a FB post got you... I know the feeling. :wacko:

*Terri*, yes, Gone Girl is on my reading list! I couldn't decide if I wanted to just leave it on my Xmas list, or go ahead and get it myself, but since you guys have all been talking about it, I believe I'm gonna have to go ahead and get it now. Looking forward to an update after your Wednesday appt. :thumbup:

*brighteyez*, I'm so glad your stimming is going well and has gotten easier for you. :) Gosh, your ER will be coming up SO fast! 

*BabyW*, so you're two days in, wuhu! Glad it's going well for ya'.:thumbup:

*kfs*, glad you're feeling better today... I know that feeling that you were having yesterday. Even though you were excited to start, at the same time, ya' do kinda sit back and think, Man, why do we have to go through this?? Sometimes it seems unfair, and it can be difficult to accept this fate. But once we have a bump growing, thoughts of all this stuff will go right out the window and it wont even matter anymore. :flower:

*jkb*, so tomorrow is day5 for your sweet embies. I guess they'll be giving you another report then, so be sure and keep us posted. :)

Hi to everyone else! I don't have much new to report, but I did get my P labs today to make sure I can start my Lupron tomorrow. I'm sure I can, because I know for sure I O'd on Monday. So anyway, moving right along. Ready to do this again. ;)

Oh, and see that crazy low dip in my chart... it freaked me out at first that morning, because I thought, no way AF is coming already... because if it had, it would've been too late to start my Lupron for my next FET. Thank goodness it came back up.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone!!

Just checking in after my appointment this morning. I start my meds tonight. He is starting me out with 300 Bravelle and 150 Menopur. Also I was told I can mix the Bravelle and Menopur and take as one shot. Has anyone ever heard of this before? I was like are you sure that's ok, I've never heard that before lol. They were like yes, we're sure lol.

So now I get to join Babywhisperer, kfs1 and brighteyez73 in the injection club lol.

Brighteyez73 - Is your retrieval still on track for Friday? So excited for you!

Erin - What if that dip is an implantation dip? Do they have you start the Lupron even though it's possible you could already be pregnant? How long do you take the Lupron for?


I love to read but this time I cheated and went to go see Gone Girl in the movies since my husband wanted to see it. And all I can say is WOW!! I bet the book was fantastic because the movie was pretty great!


----------



## JCM

Amy, I mixed mine. It was awesome. One needle instead of 2? Sign me up!!


----------



## kfs1

Amy - yay. So happy you're starting! I wasn't able to get bravelle because of my insurance but I has asked about that beforehand and she said to mix them all in 1 vial. Like Jcm said, one shot's better than 2!

Brighteyez - you're getting close!!!

Babywhisperer - glad to hear that you're doing well, too. When's your next appt?

Erin - phew! Happy your temp jumped back up.

Beagle - hang in there. We all have those days.

Bloods tomorrow and then bloods/ultrasound on Wednesday. I ended up telling just my immediate boss today and she was super sweet and said to take as many days as I needed and to let her know if I need anything. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

ERosePW said:


> Good morning girls. Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> *Beagle*, it sounds like you had a good one w/ all that productive yard work and delicious food. Your post made me hungry too. :) I'm looking forward to hearing how your appt goes. Sorry a FB post got you... I know the feeling. :wacko:
> 
> *Terri*, yes, Gone Girl is on my reading list! I couldn't decide if I wanted to just leave it on my Xmas list, or go ahead and get it myself, but since you guys have all been talking about it, I believe I'm gonna have to go ahead and get it now. Looking forward to an update after your Wednesday appt. :thumbup:
> 
> *brighteyez*, I'm so glad your stimming is going well and has gotten easier for you. :) Gosh, your ER will be coming up SO fast!
> 
> *BabyW*, so you're two days in, wuhu! Glad it's going well for ya'.:thumbup:
> 
> *kfs*, glad you're feeling better today... I know that feeling that you were having yesterday. Even though you were excited to start, at the same time, ya' do kinda sit back and think, Man, why do we have to go through this?? Sometimes it seems unfair, and it can be difficult to accept this fate. But once we have a bump growing, thoughts of all this stuff will go right out the window and it wont even matter anymore. :flower:
> 
> *jkb*, so tomorrow is day5 for your sweet embies. I guess they'll be giving you another report then, so be sure and keep us posted. :)
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I don't have much new to report, but I did get my P labs today to make sure I can start my Lupron tomorrow. I'm sure I can, because I know for sure I O'd on Monday. So anyway, moving right along. Ready to do this again. ;)
> 
> Oh, and see that crazy low dip in my chart... it freaked me out at first that morning, because I thought, no way AF is coming already... because if it had, it would've been too late to start my Lupron for my next FET. Thank goodness it came back up.

I think my date will changed for ER. It may be Saturday or Sunday, I will know for sure come Wednesday and will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Amy - yay. So happy you're starting! I wasn't able to get bravelle because of my insurance but I has asked about that beforehand and she said to mix them all in 1 vial. Like Jcm said, one shot's better than 2!
> 
> Brighteyez - you're getting close!!!
> 
> Babywhisperer - glad to hear that you're doing well, too. When's your next appt?
> 
> Erin - phew! Happy your temp jumped back up.
> 
> Beagle - hang in there. We all have those days.
> 
> Bloods tomorrow and then bloods/ultrasound on Wednesday. I ended up telling just my immediate boss today and she was super sweet and said to take as many days as I needed and to let her know if I need anything. :)


I am getting close but I think the date for ER will be changed to a day or two later. That's cool you told you boss and she is cool about it. I haven't told my boss yet.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just checking in after my appointment this morning. I start my meds tonight. He is starting me out with 300 Bravelle and 150 Menopur. Also I was told I can mix the Bravelle and Menopur and take as one shot. Has anyone ever heard of this before? I was like are you sure that's ok, I've never heard that before lol. They were like yes, we're sure lol.
> 
> So now I get to join Babywhisperer, kfs1 and brighteyez73 in the injection club lol.
> 
> Brighteyez73 - Is your retrieval still on track for Friday? So excited for you!
> 
> Erin - What if that dip is an implantation dip? Do they have you start the Lupron even though it's possible you could already be pregnant? How long do you take the Lupron for?
> 
> 
> I love to read but this time I cheated and went to go see Gone Girl in the movies since my husband wanted to see it. And all I can say is WOW!! I bet the book was fantastic because the movie was pretty great!

I thought I was but I think it will be changed to Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks JCM & kfs1!! Once again you girls calm my worries :)

kfs1 - I'm so glad your boss was understanding. That makes things much less stressful.

I work from home so that makes this process so much easier in regards to appointments and keeping things private. We have a large office set up here... however, my boss is my husband lol. Which is a weird dynamic on days that I want to be able to complain to my spouse that my boss was a complete dick today :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Woohoo for starting stims tonight. I would totally do one shot versus two. It's really not that exciting to want to do double work. hee hee. I am so intrigued by Neil Patrick Harris' role in the movie. I want to watch it just to see him, but I won't. hee hee. 

kfs1-Awesome for your boss being understanding. I still never told my boss. He doesn't get in until noon and he takes advantage of time all the time, so I had no problems saying I was sick or working from home. It's worked out for me in that regard. *sigh*

ERose-Nice jump. I'm temping starting tomorrow. I'm too much of a chart stalker to not let others stalk my wackadoodle, hot mess chart.

Brighteyez-Just keep your schedule open because they are changing things every day. Are you still on the every other day schedule? Maybe on Wednesday they'll put you on once a day and then you know the time is near. I think I did Ganirelix for 5-6 days.

booger-Yoohoo??? We miss your stories about your MIL? Come back and share a laugh with us.


----------



## brighteyez73

terripeachy said:


> Amy-Woohoo for starting stims tonight. I would totally do one shot versus two. It's really not that exciting to want to do double work. hee hee. I am so intrigued by Neil Patrick Harris' role in the movie. I want to watch it just to see him, but I won't. hee hee.
> 
> kfs1-Awesome for your boss being understanding. I still never told my boss. He doesn't get in until noon and he takes advantage of time all the time, so I had no problems saying I was sick or working from home. It's worked out for me in that regard. *sigh*
> 
> ERose-Nice jump. I'm temping starting tomorrow. I'm too much of a chart stalker to not let others stalk my wackadoodle, hot mess chart.
> 
> Brighteyez-Just keep your schedule open because they are changing things every day. Are you still on the every other day schedule? Maybe on Wednesday they'll put you on once a day and then you know the time is near. I think I did Ganirelix for 5-6 days.
> 
> booger-Yoohoo??? We miss your stories about your MIL? Come back and share a laugh with us.

Terri - I left it open, just will pull my time back if it's not on Friday and move it to another date. The nurse said on Wednesday they will be able to tell me a more accurate date. Yes I am on every other day right now. Tomorrow will be day 3 of Ganirelix so we shall see. Thanks for the wonderful advice. Just hope the follicles grow nicely and more of them.


----------



## ERosePW

Morning ladies!

*Brighteyez*, I'm excited that you're getting so close! Just keep us posted on your dates, and I can change your transfer date on the front page if needed.

*Kfs*, let us know how your appt goes today. I'm glad you were able to tell your boss. I know that makes it so much easier for them to just know, and to have their support. We have to be gone so much during a fresh IVF cycle, that it's just way easier!

*Terri*, I had a feeling you might go ahead and temp. I don't blame you... It certainly doesn't hurt to just temp and see how your natural cycles are going, after all this fertility stuff. Gives you some insight into what your body is doing when not on meds. 

*Amy*, that was a concern of mine too. Starting Lupron and becoming PG made me nervous. My RE assured me that they see it happen a lot, and that it doesn't hurt since we find out pretty quick. But in general, it's not safe during pregnancy, and since I'm paranoid, I'm making them do betas since they can tell earlier than a hpt. I'm sure they think I'm crazy since they've reassured me multiple times, but oh well. They did a beta while I was in for my P labs yesterday and it was neg. 7dpo is way early, even for a blood test, but it gives me peace of mind since I started the Lupron this a.m. I'll do another in a few days. Realistically though, it's highly unlikely I'd be PG, but I just want to be safe, and the clinic is 5 min from where I work, so it's easy enough. Oh, and to answer your question, I take Lupron for about 10-12 days. I'll get AF sometime in the next week or so, and go in to make sure I'm suppressed enough. I start estrogen and decrease the Lupron, and continue on the low dose just to prevent O. I stop the Lupron on the day I start P, which is 5 days before my FET. So you started your meds last night, right? How'd it go??


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies...another restless night for me. It was so awful. I worked in the yard Sunday so the back of my legs just ache. So I felt like I could fall asleep around 7:30. So we got in bed & I just couldn't get comfortable & couldn't go to sleep. Then my dog seemed to be restless as well. He had a lot of dreams & was growling/barking in his sleep. We were both miserable. Then I woke up at 2 & probably didn't fall back asleep until around 5 or 6. I feel terrible this morning. I do not know why I keep having nights like this. I don't know if it is the meds over the past few months or if I am just mentally exhausted. Another reason I am so looking forward to my retrieval & transfer is because I will be taking the rest of my time off around then. I have managed to save up 6 days. So I know one for retrieval...I am hoping to take the day of transfer & then the other 4 all at the same time. I think any other appointments that come in between or after I can just make my time up.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - as far as possibly being pregnant, crazier things have happened... :) Time really does seem to be going by so fast for you. So in about a month or so you will be doing another beta. All weekend & yesterday I have just been counting down. It may seem silly to count down to my appointment, but me & my husband are just so excited. I just hope everything can work out with the timing.

Oh & as far as my post above...crazy dreams!!! I couldn't even begin to tell you about them they are so weird. Maybe it is the bcp? I think my mind just needs to relax. I plan to take a long bath when I get home. I did not have time to shave this morning & I have been wearing skirts because of weight gain. So just a reason to take a long hot bath.


----------



## beaglemom

I may get myself fired (not really). Just almost had a meltdown. Banker asking me to jump through hoops to get this closing done...he wants to take a simple process & make it complicated just so customer doesn't have to wait any longer...but the customer is the one who caused all the delays. Sometimes working with Commercial customers...people with money...is so frustrating.

So he ended up seeing my frustration & decided to take the lead on all that nonsense.

Ugh...so another day I am trying to get through.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-You can do it! Maybe you need a day off just to yourself. It could be your medicine, but it's probably just a combo of your brain and everything that's going on. Maybe call out sick if you don't want to use vacation. Mental health days still count as sick.


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls, sorry I haven't had time to read yet because of work. I will catch up when I get off tonight but, just wanted to give a quick update. They are going to biopsy 7 today and possibly 2-3 tomorrow. She said the 7 are doing great and the other 3 will possibly hang in until tomorrow. The lady was difficult to get to answer questions. She wouldn't say exactly how many are left just what she thinks will make it to biopsy and freeze tomorrow.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beagle-You can do it! Maybe you need a day off just to yourself. It could be your medicine, but it's probably just a combo of your brain and everything that's going on. Maybe call out sick if you don't want to use vacation. Mental health days still count as sick.

Sadly I only have PTO - personal time off - so it counts for both. It will be fine. He relaxed & I relaxed & now it is fine. Good news is another bank holiday soon...Veterans day on Nov 11th. Plus I think finally getting some info on Thurs will start to make me feel like I am really on my way, you know.

But man, I did not expect bcp to affect me. I don't think it is 100% them...it is everything. I am almost about to cry now from just frustrated exhaustion. I am about to talk a walk to the grocery store so maybe getting out of the office will calm me down. Plus since my husband knows how I feel he will let me get in the bath & relax & take care of dinner. I just talked to him & told him about my puppy's nightmares & he said he needed a good bath & ear clean so he wouldn't be so itchy (I have been saying that). And he said he would do that tonight. he almost never cleans the dogs...always me hinting at it...then I just have to do it.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - If you decide to chart again, you know I'm here to stalk you lady. :)

Erin - How are you feeling? Do you feel like time's been going fast for you this time around?

Beagle - Ugh. I HATE restless nights. Try to relax tonight, no caffeine or exercise after 6:00. Get in bed with a good book.

Amy - How'd it go, how'd it go, how'd it go?

Hi everyone else! :hi:

Waiting to hear my blood test results. And, yes, I'm happy that I told my immediate boss. I felt immediately relieved. I had been debating about whether to tell her and/or my immediate team but she actually cautioned me against telling anyone else due to some of the big mouths that we have in my office. I hope to take off the day of my ER & ET and hope to just work from home around those days if needed. I figure I can easily sit on my couch with my computer, right? But either way, she said to take whatever time I needed. And she's excited for me which is cute. :) Made it feel a little more real to share it with someone here.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Amy - yay. So happy you're starting! I wasn't able to get bravelle because of my insurance but I has asked about that beforehand and she said to mix them all in 1 vial. Like Jcm said, one shot's better than 2!
> 
> Brighteyez - you're getting close!!!
> 
> Babywhisperer - glad to hear that you're doing well, too. When's your next appt?
> 
> Erin - phew! Happy your temp jumped back up.
> 
> Beagle - hang in there. We all have those days.
> 
> Bloods tomorrow and then bloods/ultrasound on Wednesday. I ended up telling just my immediate boss today and she was super sweet and said to take as many days as I needed and to let her know if I need anything. :)

Next appt is tomorrow just for blood. Last night I bled again from the menopur shot and bruised. So my little guy got my cold, he is so congested in his nose I feel terrible. He has trouble breathing while drinking his bottle. 

I'm very curious to see what the b/w reveals tomorrow.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - If you decide to chart again, you know I'm here to stalk you lady. :)
> 
> Erin - How are you feeling? Do you feel like time's been going fast for you this time around?
> 
> Beagle - Ugh. I HATE restless nights. Try to relax tonight, no caffeine or exercise after 6:00. Get in bed with a good book.
> 
> Amy - How'd it go, how'd it go, how'd it go?
> 
> Hi everyone else! :hi:
> 
> Waiting to hear my blood test results. And, yes, I'm happy that I told my immediate boss. I felt immediately relieved. I had been debating about whether to tell her and/or my immediate team but she actually cautioned me against telling anyone else due to some of the big mouths that we have in my office. I hope to take off the day of my ER & ET and hope to just work from home around those days if needed. I figure I can easily sit on my couch with my computer, right? But either way, she said to take whatever time I needed. And she's excited for me which is cute. :) Made it feel a little more real to share it with someone here.

I could never tell anyone here. The thought of me prego translates into people trying to steal my accts.

Beagle sorry for the bad sleep, can you take melatonin? Reading helps me. No TV or computer, just reading articles relating to work and 10min later ZZZZZZzzzzzz.

Erin how are you? 

Terri I wish I had the patience to temp. I wake up and bolt out the door in 30min!


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I ended up telling my banker when I had to start seeing the FS for IUI...when I did IUIs with my gyno I just did it at lunch. But my FS is over an hour away. I usually have a great relationship with him (despite our freak out days like today). He was very excited...he has kids & was just excited we were moving in to the parenthood world. He also doesn't ask too many questions. Then when my management changed (banker used to be my manager) I told the new manager. She is a woman & even offered to let me work in her office since it was close to the dr. But my banker was not excited about that.

Babywhisperer - Never tried melatonin. I honestly think I just need a brain wind down. I will try to just eat dinner, take a bath, & get in bed with a book...no tv or computer.


----------



## Amy1976

beaglemom - I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Things will get better and soon you'll be pregnant and all this will just be a thing of the past :)


So I did my shot last night. It wasn't too bad. What is crazy is all the mixing. I just felt like I wasn't getting all the medication back out after I put it in each vial to mix. And then to do that six times over. It was like 3/4 of a CC instead of 1 CC by the time I did the injection. I'm sure I'll get better at mixing (hopefully lol). The injection site is sore today (hope that is normal) but there is no bruise so far. I had a little bit of blood but I did jab it in there a little hard (nervous I guess). I'll try to go easy on myself tonight lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> beaglemom - I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Things will get better and soon you'll be pregnant and all this will just be a thing of the past :)
> 
> 
> So I did my shot last night. It wasn't too bad. What is crazy is all the mixing. I just felt like I wasn't getting all the medication back out after I put it in each vial to mix. And then to do that six times over. It was like 3/4 of a CC instead of 1 CC by the time I did the injection. I'm sure I'll get better at mixing (hopefully lol). The injection site is sore today (hope that is normal) but there is no bruise so far. I had a little bit of blood but I did jab it in there a little hard (nervous I guess). I'll try to go easy on myself tonight lol.

thanks...It is funny because last night I was so exhausted & I asked my husband what on earth is he going to do with me when I am pregnant??? Then the baby comes & no sleep. But I really think I will feel better after a relaxing night & my appt.

Since my next holiday is on a Tues, I may seriously consider taking off Monday. Really depends on what they tell me...not sure about additional appts & the mock transfer. I think most monitoring happens at 7:30 am...but not sure about everything else.


----------



## moni77

Ok - finally caught upafter my hell week last week!

Erin - my retrieval was 8/17 and transfer 8/22 (I think) BFP via beta on 8/31. Thanks for the updating!

Great numbers JKB - hoping they continue,. I had 10 eggs, 7 were mature, 3 fertilized but only 1 made it to transfer. As was said above the one was a little behind schedule - but still made it. And now my SON is 12 weeks along! Yep - got the harmony results and it is a boy! (Will have to stop calling him Chimmi....) I also came back at low risk for all chromosomal disorders - so no CVS or amnio for me!!

Lots going on this week - excited for the upcoming retrievals!!

Oh and I plan on reading Gone Girl as well....

I also had my NT scan yesterday and will try to get a pic posted by the end of the week!


----------



## jkb11

Amy congrat! You survived the first day! You will do great. I find it helps to really pinch around injection area while inserting! Helps take the ouch away&#55357;&#56832;

Thanks moni! I'm excited! I called back to clarify and she said once she takes the biopsy she immediately freezes them. So my first 7 are frozen and will find out if there's additional tomorrow. Congrats on a baby boy!!! So excited for you. Doesn't knowing the sex make it seem more real! Yay for no amino, or cvs! So is there a new nick name for lil one??
Beagle- sorry it's been a crazy, sleepless time for you. I truly believe it's part of this process. I was/am right there with you. I focus on remembering to take it one day and a time. It will all be worth it! Enjoy your bath and bed!
Baby w- sorry your sweet boy got your cold. Some tips for making him more comfy: use saline nasal drops and then bulb suction his nose, as well as if you have a small bathroom in your home, turn the shower as hot as it will go and just sit on the floor beside the shower and play with him with toys and let the bathroom steam up really good and that will make his nose drip, you can also take the bulb suction in there to assist with clearing his nose. I like to do that at bedtime so he can get a good nights rest. Hope he feels better soon!
Kfs- did you get the results??


----------



## Amy1976

Congrats Moni!! A boy! :yipee: So exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

moni-Welcome back!! Glad you can take a break for a bit and fill us in on the details. I'm so excited that you're having a little boy. <3


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Amy congrat! You survived the first day! You will do great. I find it helps to really pinch around injection area while inserting! Helps take the ouch away&#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Thanks moni! I'm excited! I called back to clarify and she said once she takes the biopsy she immediately freezes them. So my first 7 are frozen and will find out if there's additional tomorrow. Congrats on a baby boy!!! So excited for you. Doesn't knowing the sex make it seem more real! Yay for no amino, or cvs! So is there a new nick name for lil one??
> Beagle- sorry it's been a crazy, sleepless time for you. I truly believe it's part of this process. I was/am right there with you. I focus on remembering to take it one day and a time. It will all be worth it! Enjoy your bath and bed!
> Baby w- sorry your sweet boy got your cold. Some tips for making him more comfy: use saline nasal drops and then bulb suction his nose, as well as if you have a small bathroom in your home, turn the shower as hot as it will go and just sit on the floor beside the shower and play with him with toys and let the bathroom steam up really good and that will make his nose drip, you can also take the bulb suction in there to assist with clearing his nose. I like to do that at bedtime so he can get a good nights rest. Hope he feels better soon!
> Kfs- did you get the results??

Thanks, I slept much better last night but because I went to bed so early, woke up early. So I am a bit tired, but not as bad as yesterday. I had a relaxing bath with meditation music & incense...then my husband made us soup...figured that would help relax me. Then I read for a while in bed til my husband came in. Then we started talking about all the warm comfy food we will eat during my IVF wait so the egg will feel comfortable & implant!

Terri - I hope you get some positive info today...I am so excited for me to go tomorrow.


----------



## kfs1

Moni - Congratulations! :happydance:

Terri - Good luck today. Hope you and your RE can come up with a solid plan for moving forward when you're ready.

Beagle - Ahh. Sounds like you had a relaxing night. I had to go over to a friend's house to help her decorate for her Halloween party this weekend.

Brighteyez - Any updates?

Amy - How'd the second night go?

So, last night my RE called and told me to reduce gonal-f from 225 to 200 units (or whatever they are). Before my ultrasound this morning, she said that according to my bloods from yesterday, I was responding very well to the meds. And then she did the ultrasound, and said "Everything looks fine but I may decide to increase your gonal-f dosage again, depending on your bloods from today." And that was it. She didn't say anything about how many follies there were but there was a line of women waiting so she seemed rushed.

So, what exactly does gonal-f do again? Increase the # of follies or the size? I'm sorry - I should know this - don't hit me. Do you think it's possible that there aren't enough follies? Just curious about why she would change her mind after my ultrasound. Also, when did you all start Ganirelix (or whatever version of it you were prescribed)?


----------



## beaglemom

kfs1 said:


> Moni - Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Terri - Good luck today. Hope you and your RE can come up with a solid plan for moving forward when you're ready.
> 
> Beagle - Ahh. Sounds like you had a relaxing night. I had to go over to a friend's house to help her decorate for her Halloween party this weekend.
> 
> Brighteyez - Any updates?
> 
> Amy - How'd the second night go?
> 
> So, last night my RE called and told me to reduce gonal-f from 225 to 200 units (or whatever they are). Before my ultrasound this morning, she said that according to my bloods from yesterday, I was responding very well to the meds. And then she did the ultrasound, and said "Everything looks fine but I may decide to increase your gonal-f dosage again, depending on your bloods from today." And that was it. She didn't say anything about how many follies there were but there was a line of women waiting so she seemed rushed.
> 
> So, what exactly does gonal-f do again? Increase the # of follies or the size? I'm sorry - I should know this - don't hit me. Do you think it's possible that there aren't enough follies? Just curious about why she would change her mind after my ultrasound. Also, when did you all start Ganirelix (or whatever version of it you were prescribed)?

The gonal f helps the follies grow. In a normal cycle for normal women you have one dominant follie (sometimes 2). The dominant one releases for fertilization. With my IUI I took follistim (same thing) to get more eggs to release. With IVF you are trying to get WAY more eggs to develope so they can retrieve them & fertilize them in the lab. Otherwise on day of retieval you would only have 1 or 2 eggs to retrieve.


----------



## terripeachy

I started Ganirelix about 6 days away from retrieval. I believe the purpose of this is to block your LH surge from happening, so prevents ovulation. i'm not sure if they give it to you based on a certain E level or based on follicle size.

The doctors don't want you to get OHSS, so I think the increasing/decreasing of meds is probably something formula based; depends on how many follies, size of them, estrogen levels and other information that they get from bloodwork. Sometimes they tell me 'come in in two days' in the morning and then when they call in the afternoon they say 'ok, see you tomorrow.' So it can change on a dime. I wouldn't be too concerned right now. 

I want to call my insurance company but all my secret places for calling have people in them. I wish I could just barge in people's offices sometimes and close the door. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, don't worry... Thats the whole reason for all those ultrasounds and bloodwork, is so they can monitor how you're reacting to the meds, and either increase or decrease based on your individual response. They have this certain range of where they want your E to be every couple of days, so most likely you were just a little above their range when she had you dial the dose back a little. It could literally change from day to day, and they could change their minds again. During my 10 days of stimming, they had to dial my Gonal F back twice. But I recall her saying that could change at any time too. So no worries... they've got ya'. With each increase or decrease, they're getting you right where you need to be.


----------



## moni77

Just believe they know what they are doing. It will work out!

We are calling him Max now.

Here's my pic from Monday's NT scan:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0173[1].jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ERosePW

moni, hey!! Congrats on the boy, thats so exciting! :) :) Love the pic!!! Glad to see you check in. :flower: Thanks for your dates...I'll add you to our front page.

jkb, sounds like your embies are doing great! 7 frosties already is really good! Let us know if you hear about the other 3 today.:thumbup:

BabyW, so sorry your LO got your cold! 

Amy, I always felt the same about some of the injections, when I couldn't get it all out of the vial and into the needle. My nurse always said that was normal though, and that they supposedly compensate for that. But not sure how it is when mixing multiple meds. 

beagle, glad you're feeling somewhat better today.

terri, can't wait for an update from your appt today.:thumbup:

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin, your temp seems to be getting way way up...interesting ;)


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin, your temp seems to be getting way way up...interesting ;)

Oh, I know, haha! But I think today's must be a fluke or something... That's pretty high, even for me. I know I woke up to some weird feeling this morning, and my pulse was racing. Not sure if I was having a bad dream, or if I'm just stressed right now or what. But maybe that caused the crazy high temp this morning. I also have a headache, I was VERY emotional last night (to a point of being unreasonable), and I feel a bit anxious today. I'm wondering if the Lupron is finally having some negative effects on me... since this is my THIRD dang time having to use it, I'm wondering if it is starting to affect me the way I've heard some others talking about it.


----------



## beaglemom

Well we will just keep hoping for a miracle pregnancy :)

So I checked my credit card balances & my cash advances are posted. Not sure if I have to pay anything tomorrow. The bank still has a hold on them, so I need to check my other card balances in case I do have to pay anything tomorrow. All my paperwork says the fees are due on the day of your meds class. Luckily I have some cards with no balance I can use. Those will also be my back up in case the price becomes more than I expect. I very SMALL part of me wants to skip PGS & take the risk in putting in 2...but I just know I will regret it. I will either get a negative or twins...& I don't want either...twins would be okay, just not preferred.

Ahh!!! Just so ready for tomorrow...you guys may be tired of listening to me say that. But we have our appointments plus the whole afternoon to spend together.


----------



## terripeachy

I was able to call my insurance company. Life in a cubicle is so tiring sometimes. I have about 10k left for my medical insurance, so whatever I do next depends on how much it costs. I have unlimited tries at all ART, so if I wanted to go back to IUIs, they don't care one way or the other. My prescription insurance is still at 0 until January 1, 2015, so that leaves me exactly where I thought I was. I remember my girlfriend doing the $50k guarantee thing, but I'm not sure if that covered the cost of meds or just the ultrasounds and such. Has it really come to this? Gah..One more thing to ask the doctor this afternoon. 

I went riding yesterday and it was SOOOO nice. My boss let me leave early so I was able to ride around for a good two hours before it started getting dark. The leaves turning colors were beautiful, and one of my happy fall moments while riding is when the leaves are falling on the ground right in front of me as I ride over them! hee hee. The only thing missing was that no one was making a fire because it was 70+ degrees. I also only filled my gas tank half full because i want to go out riding one more time before it gets too cold. Filling a half tank forces me to go back out and make sure it's full before the dead of winter sets in. I'm having a great day today because I went riding. :cloud9:

Lunchtime!!


----------



## ERosePW

I'm excited about your appt tomorrow too beagle! 

To be honest, if I were to do another ER (and who knows, I may end up there again), I will definitely do PGS. I'm not saying I wish I could go back and do things different, because I know everything happens the way its supposed to. But if I end up back doing another one (praying that I don't), I will do that. Of course, if I do, I will also do a freeze-all like booger and jkb, and wait to do a FET, but that part is mostly because I already know my body was in way better shape for my FET than it was during my fresh cycle. It's unfortunate that my body and mind felt so great during my FET, and I even had implantation, but probably had embies that weren't viable due to chromosomes. So if I go through all this again... PGS and freeze-all for me. 

I have to decide soon whether I'm having my last 4 tested before my next FET. I've been hopping back and forth. At first, I felt like I really needed to do it. And then I started feeling like, eh, let's just throw three in there this time and roll the dice. But now I'm going the other direction again. With my luck, we'd still grab the wrong 3 and put them in, have yet another CP, and I'd have to do a FOURTH transfer, not having any clue whether my last SINGLE embryo is viable or not. The thought of that is enough to throw me into a panic attack, lol. If i dont test them, I could end up kicking myself for it.


----------



## ERosePW

Well, terri, the $10k is a pretty good amount if you're just doing a FET! That would pay for like 2-3 FETs easily. Although like you said, you would have to pay for meds. I'm assuming your insurance company has negotiated rates with your clinic, right? If so, even a full blown IVF cycle (if you decide to go with your Dr suggestion and do another ER), would probably be covered with that amount, because the negotiated rates are significantly cheaper than full price. I know my IVF would've been around $9k (not including meds). But my insurance co's negotiated rate took it down to about $6k, so that's all they had to pay them.

As far as drugs, I'm curious... when you say your prescription plan is back to zero, is that for injectables, or is that for ALL drugs? For some reason, my plan separates injectables from any other meds. So unless it's an injection, it doesn't come out of my fertility plan. So my E pills, my E patches, my P gel, etc.... all of that got paid by my regular drug plan. It would be nice if yours was the same, because you can often do the FETs without any injections at all. But I know everyone's insurance plan works different.

i'm so happy you enjoyed your riding. :) I bet that's a nice release, especially with the changing leaves and the perfect temps!


----------



## jkb11

My dr office just called to say 2 more made it&#55357;&#56834; so I have a total of 9 frozen. She said the biopsies will be sent tomorrow and I can expect to hear back in 5-7 days, sometimes sooner.


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Moni - Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Terri - Good luck today. Hope you and your RE can come up with a solid plan for moving forward when you're ready.
> 
> Beagle - Ahh. Sounds like you had a relaxing night. I had to go over to a friend's house to help her decorate for her Halloween party this weekend.
> 
> Brighteyez - Any updates?
> 
> Amy - How'd the second night go?
> 
> So, last night my RE called and told me to reduce gonal-f from 225 to 200 units (or whatever they are). Before my ultrasound this morning, she said that according to my bloods from yesterday, I was responding very well to the meds. And then she did the ultrasound, and said "Everything looks fine but I may decide to increase your gonal-f dosage again, depending on your bloods from today." And that was it. She didn't say anything about how many follies there were but there was a line of women waiting so she seemed rushed.
> 
> So, what exactly does gonal-f do again? Increase the # of follies or the size? I'm sorry - I should know this - don't hit me. Do you think it's possible that there aren't enough follies? Just curious about why she would change her mind after my ultrasound. Also, when did you all start Ganirelix (or whatever version of it you were prescribed)?

I will not have ER on Friday, it mat not be until the Sunday so i had to order more meds. There is still eight ranging from 11 - 17.5mm and estradiol went from 423 to 844. So i guess everything is ok. Just a little nervous and worried but it will be ok.
 



Attached Files:







Follicles 10 29 14.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## knitgirl

Hi everyone! So many posts to read after not being on for 4 days!

JKB - so exciting that you have so many follies!!

Babywhisperer - the menopur does sting! it's my least fav of the 3 shots - and it seems to take forever to inject. i actually started feeling faint the other night because of that and had to lie down on the kitchen floor!

KFS - congrats on starting! could you see any of the follies on the ultrasound yourself? 

Erin - good luck on the lupron, and i am totally here as an ear if you start to feel crazy. it made me feel sooooooo emotional. 

Moni - so exciting - congrats! such a beautiful ultrasound pic!

Hi to terri, beagle, and booger ... hope i'm not missing anyone.

My update is that I started stimming on friday night and felt like a new woman this weekend - they reduced the lupron by half and it made all the difference! i feel sane again, thank goodness. 

Thanks to everyone who provided info about PGS costs - i found out that i would have to stop my current IVF cycle to meet with the RE and the PGS people and sign all sorts of releases and then start up again. We decided to keep moving forward for now. if we need to go through a FET, then we will prob do the PGS. 

I had my day 5 u/s and blood work yesterday and they saw 28 follicles! I am really starting to feel the discomfort - my ovaries must be getting huge. My estradiol was over 600. Every result she gave me i kept asking "is that good?" because i have no idea. but the nurse said i was responding really well and they had me cut my Gonal F in half. day 7 u/s and blood work tmr at 7am!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb, that is awesome.

Brighteyez, this whole process is so unpredictable...but I am sure it will work out fine...sorry you have to wait longer & go through the effort of ordering more meds.


----------



## brighteyez73

moni77 said:


> Just believe they know what they are doing. It will work out!
> 
> We are calling him Max now.
> 
> Here's my pic from Monday's NT scan:

Welcome back Moni77. Max looks great!!!:happydance:


----------



## moni77

brighteyes and knitgirl - looking good!!!


----------



## kfs1

eRose - I'm with you. Everything happens for a reason and I know you'll come to the right decision when you need to. That said, your chart's looking mighty interesting...

Terri - So glad you had a nice ride. I LOVE fall so much. I agree with Erin - 10K isn't the worst thing in the world - but then again, no coverage for meds definitely stinks. I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes later.

Beagle - We're all excited for your appointment tomorrow! :)

JKB - Congrats on 9! That's so great. :)

Brighteyez - Try not to worry. Like these ladies said, everything seems to be progressing nicely with you. I'm sure your ER/ET will be great.

Knit - Thanks! No, I wasn't able to see anything on the monitor from where I was and like I said, the office was PACKED but I'm definitely asking more questions at my next appointment on Friday. And you said there are 28 follies?!?! Wow - that's so great! I have a feeling that i have a lot less...

Heard from the doctor. Keeping Gonal-F at 200 and Menopur at 150, at least until Friday.


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> eRose - I'm with you. Everything happens for a reason and I know you'll come to the right decision when you need to. That said, your chart's looking mighty interesting...
> 
> Terri - So glad you had a nice ride. I LOVE fall so much. I agree with Erin - 10K isn't the worst thing in the world - but then again, no coverage for meds definitely stinks. I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes later.
> 
> Beagle - We're all excited for your appointment tomorrow! :)
> 
> JKB - Congrats on 9! That's so great. :)
> 
> Brighteyez - Try not to worry. Like these ladies said, everything seems to be progressing nicely with you. I'm sure your ER/ET will be great.
> 
> Knit - Thanks! No, I wasn't able to see anything on the monitor from where I was and like I said, the office was PACKED but I'm definitely asking more questions at my next appointment on Friday. And you said there are 28 follies?!?! Wow - that's so great! I have a feeling that i have a lot less...
> 
> Heard from the doctor. Keeping Gonal-F at 200 and Menopur at 150, at least until Friday.

Yes - ask as many questions as you want, and if you feel like they are rushing you out, just tell them that and ask them to slow down. maybe even have the questions written down so you don't forget any if they are trying to rush you. i hate that feeling! also, i prob have so many follies because i have PCOS ... fingers are crossed that there are some good eggs in those follies. :)


----------



## ERosePW

knitgirl, yay for so many follies! :thumbup: And hey, someone else on this thread had pcos too... maybe jkb? And her stats turned out excellent! She has 9 frosties now, i think.... So I think you're gonna do great!

btw, jkb, congrats on that number! That is amazing! Can't wait to hear the pgs results.

kfs, beagle mentioned my chart earlier today too, ha! It does look interesting, lol. But I believe today's temp is a fluke. I'm making sure to test often, since I started the Lupron, and I'd want to know asap. But I'm not expecting anything at all. I've moved past it, and i'm just focusing on my next FET. I'm glad you're keeping us posted on your progress! So, are you going every day, or every other day?

brighteyez, sorry you don't get to do it this weekend! But it's all worth it... they know what they're doing, so they'll put you in the best position they can to get you the most eggs they can.:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back!! Long update to share. 

Firstl, I'm such a sucker, I'm no longer in lurking mode. hee hee. I'm going to squeeze this FET in before the end of the year. SOOOOOO that means I'm back on BCP starting tomorrow. It'll be for a few weeks and then I have to take estrogen shots in my butt, every third day, and then progesterone (probably in oil) shots everyday. The office says the meds are only like $100-200, but I'm calling in the morning to see what they say. My nurse was PISSED that my insurance money ran out. She wished I had called them, AND she said to bring in the receipts because if I'm really out of money, she wants to make sure that they charged me the cheaper cost. So I got home and looked for my receipts. I saved them all this time, BUT, I think I was so upset with hearing my negative result that I recycled them ALL. I'll save the world and be mad at the same time. "I WAS SO MAD.....I RECYCLED!!!" :haha: I'm stupid. Anyway, we'll see what the insurance place says about my injectables. She is SOOO nice. She told me that as long as she's been a nurse at Shady Grove, she still gets really emotional calling everyone on test day. She said she is happy for positives, and 9/10 times when she tells someone it's negative, she cries after she gets off the phone. So nice...I almost started crying listening to her say that. :cry: The rude nurse would never say that. She'd say 'well, you're a :jo:, it happens.' hee hee.

So...the doctor says he can't understand why this isn't working. He showed me all of my embryos and their progression. He said that the first time, 3 of my embryos that were transferred really were of perfect status. The second time, they weren't perfect, but the three transferred were hatching blasts, so they were well on their way. The two that we froze are also hatching blasts, so we can just try it again and hope it works this time. He is also going to do the endometrial scratch this time. I'll have it done twice. Once when I am on BCP and then again when I start my injections. He said he's happy that I'm not blaming him, like others do, but he didn't perform my retrievals or transfers, so I can't really blame him. He thinks that my lining is fine. It's been fine in both cases. We just don't know. I also asked him about FET versus fresh, and he said that if the studies showed that the results were overwhelming one way or the other, everyone would have changed. There's just no telling. The nurse said that sometimes the doctors tell patients that there is just no hope for you and you should look for other means of having kids, and my doctor hasn't said that, so he's hopeful for me. They also have a $30k guarantee using donor eggs, and he said that I could do that until I'm 50 if I wanted to. But I have six chances to get a positive or I get my money back. I think if I'm going to spend $30k it's going to be on the next round of adoption for my second (or third) kid. So....this FET HAS to be it.

That's the long and the short of it...ERose you can update me to mid December for transfer. :wohoo:


----------



## ERosePW

oh TERRI!!! YAY!!!!!! I'm so happy you're doing a FET!!! This is SO gonna work, wuhu!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ERose-You're the best! I forgot to tell you girls one other thing.

On the walk back to my doctor's office, he reached out and touched my head. He said "I just have to touch your head!" I was like 'Uh...only my husband touches my head.' I hope he got razor burn. hee hee. He's a nut. My nurse said 'I think that's like walking up and just touching a woman's pregnant belly. I said 'I wish he was reaching out touching my pregnant belly, BUT that will have to wait for another day.' *sigh* I think my doctor likes me because a) I have a good personality and b) I'm not blaming him or being ridiculous about this whole thing and c) I already know half of what he's going to tell me (because of BnB) and I understand what he's talking about and I ask sensible questions. I honestly think he was surprised when I said 'SHOW me my perfect embryos on your computer. I want to see the report from each day.' clicking away and explaining. 'Ok...and now the second cycle.' :haha:


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Whoo Hoo :wohoo: I'm so glad you're back in the game!! Maybe a FET is just what you need! This is it! I can feel it :)

Erin - I know you think your temp jump is just a fluke, but your chart sure does look good!! I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow!!

Brighteyez73 - Try not to worry too much. It seems completely normal for the dates to change. They wouldn't even give me a specific date at all. They gave me a range and told me it would vary and we wouldn't know until we got down to that time.

Knitgirl - Glad you are back to feeling like yourself and congrats on all the follies!

jkb - YAY for 9 frozen. Can't wait until you get your results!

beaglemom - Can't wait to hear about your appointment tomorrow!

kfs1 - The second night went pretty good. I'm still a little clumsy with all the mixing but the shot was ok. I got a tiny little bruise at the injection site but it doesn't hurt at all, while the first site is still a little sore. I felt a little more tired today than usual and had a headache for part of the day. Don't know if that's the meds or just how I'm feeling today. We'll see what tomorrow brings :)


----------



## beaglemom

Yay Terri! You will be in line with me (I hope). I def think this next shot will be it for you! It sounds like such a productive appointment & very positive.

I think it is so exciting that so many of us are on the same timeline...lots of Aug/Sept babies!!!

So yesterday I had an upset stomach, but sometimes that just happens. But today was worse...I thought I wouldn't be able to get home. I wonder if maybe I have a bug or something. I hope to feel better tomorrow because I have really been wanting Sonic for breakfast!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I am so nervous about the baby bump touching...I work with A LOT of women...& I am not someone who likes to be touched...basically just my husband & immediate family.


----------



## moni77

Yay terri!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Moni yeah for a boy!!! They are so much fun!! Congrats Mama!

Jkb that's great 7 frozen already! I did the bulb and nose Frieda with drops and after his bath. He either fights it or let's me do it and laughs. He seems better but still congested but be ate and slept. I need to use the humidifier. I keep forgetting. Too much on my brain. 

I will try and get caught up, lots is drama going on in my life right now. Went for acupuncture last night and blood this morning. So far estrogen is over 100 so I am responding well they said. 2 more nights of the same dose and then back for blood on Fri. It's weird but during acupuncture she hooked up this electrode to 2 needles and it feels like shock therapy. It's supposed to give a deeper treatment. I ended up crying during the treatment. She said it was my liver releasing. I've only experienced this during yoga. Work has become such a toxic place. They want me to repay my maternity leave pay for bogus reasons and are trying to force me to sign another 2yr contract. They are holding my paycheck until I sign. I feel like an indentured servant working for no pay! If I don't sign they will fire me without my pay check. If I sign I can't leave for 2yrs and being there while pregnant knowing what they are trying to do with my maternity leave makes me sick. Hubs is a lawyer so he is helping me but I feel violated. I'm being punished for having a baby. They covered my leave and now they want to undo that. It's insane. They are using it to back me into a corner. So hard to work like this and go thru IVF.


----------



## beaglemom

I can't believe they can actually do that...I hope your husband can help you out.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Knit & bright sounds like everything is going great. I hope I respond like that too. So far after 4 nights I felt not much discomfort. Maybe that will change tomorrow after tonight's dose. 

Terri when you said riding I thought you meant horse!!! I love to ride but could to imagine being on a horse while stimming. Imagine???? 

Erin here's to hoping for that natural bfp! It's what happens when you're not paying attention that can be the best outcome!!

Beagle I'm so excited for your appt. You are in great shape to start this. Attitude is evertything. 

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## terripeachy

jkb/knitgirl/brighteyez-Great updates from all of you.

BabyW-No, motorcycle riding. I haven't been on a horse in such a long time. I wanted to do it on our honeymoon, but I thought the guy offering it was a scammer, so we shied against it. Plus, the beach was calling anyway! Sorry about your company. I think you should try to go elsewhere where it's not so cutthroat. Is it worth staying?

Amy-Power through. You can do it!

ERose-I, too, am loving your chart. :kiss:

beaglemom-I'm not worried about people touching my stomach. I'm very anti-touch except for high fives, so I will quickly step away, or swat their hand. I have no problem doing that.

kfs1-I see you on so many threads, I just talk to you wherever. Hope all is going well.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I can't believe they can actually do that...I hope your husband can help you out.

What they try to get away with is different from what they can.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I know! We're on so many boards together - we get arooound. :) Terrrriii's baaaack. Yay! I'm happy that you're happy and ready to go again. Your doctor sounds too funny. Oh, and I can't wait to hear about you slapping people's hands away when your pregnant. :)

Babywhisperer - whoa, whoa, whoa. How can your company do that? That sounds completely illegal to me. I'm glad that you have your husband to back you up though. Sheesh. I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with this stress - especially in the middle of your IVF. Would you be OK financially if you decided to leave there?

Amy - It's funny that you should mention having headaches and being tired. I had a headache all day yesterday and fell asleep on my couch at 7:30! My husband was out at a school function and came home around 8:30 and I was seriously in the deepest sleep - like I felt drugged when I woke up.

Erin- I'm going in every other day at this point. How's it going today?

Beagle - Hope your belly feels better.

Menopur SUCKS everyone. It burns so freakin' bad. The Gonal-F pen is nuthin. In other news, my hot water heater started leaking so I'm working from home today (with no water/flushing toilet) to monitor it so it doesn't flood my basement. We turned the water off but there's still a leak from one of the pipes. Hopefully we can get the new one in tonight!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> jkb/knitgirl/brighteyez-Great updates from all of you.
> 
> BabyW-No, motorcycle riding. I haven't been on a horse in such a long time. I wanted to do it on our honeymoon, but I thought the guy offering it was a scammer, so we shied against it. Plus, the beach was calling anyway! Sorry about your company. I think you should try to go elsewhere where it's not so cutthroat. Is it worth staying?
> 
> Amy-Power through. You can do it!
> 
> ERose-I, too, am loving your chart. :kiss:
> 
> beaglemom-I'm not worried about people touching my stomach. I'm very anti-touch except for high fives, so I will quickly step away, or swat their hand. I have no problem doing that.
> 
> kfs1-I see you on so many threads, I just talk to you wherever. Hope all is going well.

We'll see what shakes out. The business has become extremely competitive and shady. The grass isn't really any greener anywhere. Just have to keep my chin up and not let the man get me down.


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, BabyW, I'm really sorry you're dealing with that at work right now, at the same time as IVF. I'm really happy your DH is an attorney, because I agree with the others, that it sounds completely illegal. Or maybe it's just because of the environment I've been working in for so long... my company is extremely cautious about that kind of stuff, and there's no question of what our benefits are. What about if you called your HR dept?? 

kfs, I'm so sorry the menopur is burning so badly! Did you try our trick and let it sit around for a while before injecting? That seemed to help a lot for me. I would mix it first, then just set it aside while I was doing my other injections. Sorry about your water heater! I hate when stuff like that happens around the house, urg!

terri, i can totally envision you slapping someone's hand away, hahah! :haha:

beagle, is your stomach feeling any better today??

Amy, are you feeling any better today, or about the same?


----------



## terripeachy

Booger!!! Come back!!!! hee hee.

kfs1-Glad you get to work from home, but sucky that your water heater is on the fritz. I hate when house stuff breaks because it's money I didn't intend on spending. Hopefully it's fixed soon so you can watch People's Court and Steve Harvey show (?) hee hee. Daytime tv is terrible.

Book club updates-How are you ladies coming along with Gone Girl? HURRY!!!! hee hee. Did I tell you my new book is called Cutting for Stone, and I can't find enough time to read it. I was on hold with insurance today and there I was reading my book and listening to the elevator music in the background. HA!!HA!!


----------



## LadySosa

Man....I'm so mad...I just posted a long post and it vanished into thin air....ARgh! Well, I'll try to re-post a little later! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ERosePW

LadySosa said:


> Man....I'm so mad...I just posted a long post and it vanished into thin air....ARgh! Well, I'll try to re-post a little later! Hope everyone is well!

Hi LadySosa, happy to see you post!! :flower: Sorry you lost your long post though, I hate when that happens, its such a pain to re-type!! 

Hope all else is well!


----------



## ERosePW

I'm super crampy today. I started noticing some last night, but today is worse, and it feels like AF is coming any time now. I suppose it could arrive tomorrow or the next day, and I'd just be having an unusually short LP for me. But if that happens, I'm a bit concerned, because I won't have been taking the Lupron long enough to be fully suppressed, I don't think... Who the heck knows. I suppose it could also just be the Lupron making me feel crampy too. I looked at my two other charts when I took it, and I did record some mild cramps around the time of taking it. This time, it just seems SO much like AF cramps. We shall see!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-Sorry about the lost post. I was just telling another poster that Ctrl-Z (undo) can be your friend. So whatever you hit or bumped on the computer may be able to be recovered. Hope you're doing ok.

ERose-Interesting...I hope it's not AF. 

I called several pharmacies today to find out if my doctor was right about the FET being only "a hundred dollars" and he is right. I found PIO vials for $3.08/vial (a 10cc vial) and this stuff called del-estrogen is $23.08/vial (a 5cc vial). The pharmacy is Accredo. My nurse says that I will only need a couple vials of del-estrogen because the dosage is 0.2cc every third day, and the PIO will be taken every night at 1cc. So...much more reasonable for sure. Freedom pharmacy was charging $40/vial for PIO, and $225/vial for del-estrogen.

Now, I just have to make sure my insurance will let me move forward with FET without having CD3 bloodwork. The nurse feels confident that they will allow it because they are not stimming me, and it's just a frozen cycle. I hope so! I'm read to start doing butt shots full time! :nope:


----------



## ERosePW

oh terri, you handle the IM injections way better than i do! I'm a wuss and use the patches, ha! I wonder how much those patches cost at Accredo. Luckily, the patches are my RE's favorite, so I didn't have to feel guilty for not doing the shots, BUT I have to admit, doing a shot every couple of days would certainly be more _convenient _than eventually getting up to having FOUR patches on my abdomen at one time. I'm just SO bad with the IM injections.:nope: That fat, long-ass needle in my muscle just made me cringe, so it was all mental. Of course, I do whatever is necessary if I have to! (they had me do the PIO for a week during my fresh cycle before letting me switch). But if i don't have to, then halleluja!! hahah

I'm so glad you found them so cheap, that's really awesome! That will really help with this cycle since you're out of drug insurance. Yay!


----------



## kfs1

Great news, Terri. I have to say though that you guys are making me queasy talking about IM injections. :wacko:


----------



## ERosePW

kfs1 said:


> Great news, Terri. I have to say though that you guys are making me queasy talking about IM injections. :wacko:

Oh, don't worry kfs! They're not that bad, I doubt most people are as much of a wuss as I am when it comes to those, haha. Moni did the PIO injections for quite a long time, and she handled it just fine! I promise they aren't that bad... they don't hurt going in. For me, it was TOTALLY mental! I could've kept going if I'd absolutely had to, but my RE was ok switching me.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Wow, BabyW, I'm really sorry you're dealing with that at work right now, at the same time as IVF. I'm really happy your DH is an attorney, because I agree with the others, that it sounds completely illegal. Or maybe it's just because of the environment I've been working in for so long... my company is extremely cautious about that kind of stuff, and there's no question of what our benefits are. What about if you called your HR dept??
> 
> kfs, I'm so sorry the menopur is burning so badly! Did you try our trick and let it sit around for a while before injecting? That seemed to help a lot for me. I would mix it first, then just set it aside while I was doing my other injections. Sorry about your water heater! I hate when stuff like that happens around the house, urg!
> 
> terri, i can totally envision you slapping someone's hand away, hahah! :haha:
> 
> beagle, is your stomach feeling any better today??
> 
> Amy, are you feeling any better today, or about the same?

We are not a publicly traded company and while HR offered me unsolicited to be covered 100% for my maternity leave, it seems that was not what they intended and want to rewrite history or use it as leverage to get me to sign another contract for 2yrs. Golden handcuffs. This is why women usually leave this business after they have kids.


----------



## knitgirl

Terri - yayyyyyyyyyy for FET!!!!!


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> Moni yeah for a boy!!! They are so much fun!! Congrats Mama!
> 
> Jkb that's great 7 frozen already! I did the bulb and nose Frieda with drops and after his bath. He either fights it or let's me do it and laughs. He seems better but still congested but be ate and slept. I need to use the humidifier. I keep forgetting. Too much on my brain.
> 
> I will try and get caught up, lots is drama going on in my life right now. Went for acupuncture last night and blood this morning. So far estrogen is over 100 so I am responding well they said. 2 more nights of the same dose and then back for blood on Fri. It's weird but during acupuncture she hooked up this electrode to 2 needles and it feels like shock therapy. It's supposed to give a deeper treatment. I ended up crying during the treatment. She said it was my liver releasing. I've only experienced this during yoga. Work has become such a toxic place. They want me to repay my maternity leave pay for bogus reasons and are trying to force me to sign another 2yr contract. They are holding my paycheck until I sign. I feel like an indentured servant working for no pay! If I don't sign they will fire me without my pay check. If I sign I can't leave for 2yrs and being there while pregnant knowing what they are trying to do with my maternity leave makes me sick. Hubs is a lawyer so he is helping me but I feel violated. I'm being punished for having a baby. They covered my leave and now they want to undo that. It's insane. They are using it to back me into a corner. So hard to work like this and go thru IVF.


That is AWFUL and totally outrageous!!! I'm so sorry you have to deal with that stress right now! :growlmad:


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> Terri - I know! We're on so many boards together - we get arooound. :) Terrrriii's baaaack. Yay! I'm happy that you're happy and ready to go again. Your doctor sounds too funny. Oh, and I can't wait to hear about you slapping people's hands away when your pregnant. :)
> 
> Babywhisperer - whoa, whoa, whoa. How can your company do that? That sounds completely illegal to me. I'm glad that you have your husband to back you up though. Sheesh. I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with this stress - especially in the middle of your IVF. Would you be OK financially if you decided to leave there?
> 
> Amy - It's funny that you should mention having headaches and being tired. I had a headache all day yesterday and fell asleep on my couch at 7:30! My husband was out at a school function and came home around 8:30 and I was seriously in the deepest sleep - like I felt drugged when I woke up.
> 
> Erin- I'm going in every other day at this point. How's it going today?
> 
> Beagle - Hope your belly feels better.
> 
> Menopur SUCKS everyone. It burns so freakin' bad. The Gonal-F pen is nuthin. In other news, my hot water heater started leaking so I'm working from home today (with no water/flushing toilet) to monitor it so it doesn't flood my basement. We turned the water off but there's still a leak from one of the pipes. Hopefully we can get the new one in tonight!

I agree - the Gonal F is the easiest of all of them! I discovered last night that if I inject the Menopur so very slowly, it doesn't burn as much. It takes forever though ...


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Do you have to do an IM trigger? It seriously wasn't that bad. Remember, I did it while my hubs was at the Ravens game. I think it didn't hurt because I had to do it, and was more nervous than anything. I may change my tune when I have to do them every third day/every day for >8 weeks. hee hee. Oh and knitgirl is right, maybe push the menopur in slowly. It does take a while though but it's better than stinging. I did it slowly.


----------



## knitgirl

terripeachy said:


> LadySosa-Sorry about the lost post. I was just telling another poster that Ctrl-Z (undo) can be your friend. So whatever you hit or bumped on the computer may be able to be recovered. Hope you're doing ok.
> 
> ERose-Interesting...I hope it's not AF.
> 
> I called several pharmacies today to find out if my doctor was right about the FET being only "a hundred dollars" and he is right. I found PIO vials for $3.08/vial (a 10cc vial) and this stuff called del-estrogen is $23.08/vial (a 5cc vial). The pharmacy is Accredo. My nurse says that I will only need a couple vials of del-estrogen because the dosage is 0.2cc every third day, and the PIO will be taken every night at 1cc. So...much more reasonable for sure. Freedom pharmacy was charging $40/vial for PIO, and $225/vial for del-estrogen.
> 
> Now, I just have to make sure my insurance will let me move forward with FET without having CD3 bloodwork. The nurse feels confident that they will allow it because they are not stimming me, and it's just a frozen cycle. I hope so! I'm read to start doing butt shots full time! :nope:

Terri - so great about finding the meds at a lower cost! And a BIG thanks for the info about Ctrl Z!!!


----------



## knitgirl

ERosePW said:


> I'm super crampy today. I started noticing some last night, but today is worse, and it feels like AF is coming any time now. I suppose it could arrive tomorrow or the next day, and I'd just be having an unusually short LP for me. But if that happens, I'm a bit concerned, because I won't have been taking the Lupron long enough to be fully suppressed, I don't think... Who the heck knows. I suppose it could also just be the Lupron making me feel crampy too. I looked at my two other charts when I took it, and I did record some mild cramps around the time of taking it. This time, it just seems SO much like AF cramps. We shall see!

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> Great news, Terri. I have to say though that you guys are making me queasy talking about IM injections. :wacko:

Yes, the IM injections sound awful - makes me want to pass out just thinking about them. Do you have to do them too? I was told I won't have any IM injections.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Do you have to do an IM trigger? It seriously wasn't that bad. Remember, I did it while my hubs was at the Ravens game. I think it didn't hurt because I had to do it, and was more nervous than anything. I may change my tune when I have to do them every third day/every day for >8 weeks. hee hee. Oh and knitgirl is right, maybe push the menopur in slowly. It does take a while though but it's better than stinging. I did it slowly.

You were able to inject behind your hip for trigger and PIO? I am afraid to jab myself b/c it will hurt. How was it?


----------



## knitgirl

So, I was totally freaking out last night because I found a Deer Tick in me last night!! My first thought was that it would delay this cycle, but I found out I could take the meds as a preventative and keep going with my cycle. I have been worrying about what I eat, sleep, etc. but did not think to worry about ticks!!! OMG.

I had my Day 7 stim labs and u/s: looks like 17 of the 28 follies are measuring at >10 and my estradiol is 1499. Wow! They told me to go down to 50 of Gonal F and keep the others the same. I should have asked them what Gonal F does v. Menopur since they keep having me go down on the Gonal F. They want me back in tomorrow morning.


----------



## terripeachy

I was sitting on the couch, and just lifted my right leg up a little bit so my leg was relaxed, and then contorted myself. The nurse drew a circle on my butt for me. It was the rude nurse and she said 'Just plunge it in forcefully as if you were puncturing an orange? Do you want some extra needles to practice with?' I was like 'Uh..no. I got it.' HA!!HA!! I also rented the book 'What to Expect Before the First Year' and they had a picture and described how to do it, so that helped too.


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - It is crazy what your work it trying to do. It can't be legal. It just can't. Can you contact the labor board? (Assuming your state has one, I'm not sure how other states work in that regard).

Terri - So glad your meds will be so much more reasonable this time around. Such a load off.

kfs1 - It must be the meds then that are making us feel this way. I never feel this tired regularly. It will all be worth it in the end though :)

On a good note, the injection went very smoothly last night. I guess I'm getting the hang of it. The Menopur stings but only a tiny bit, so little in fact that I wouldn't even mention it if others here didn't. I'm wondering if it's because I mix mine with the Bravelle, so it's diluted in a way?


----------



## knitgirl

Amy and kfs - i was really sleepy when i started the stim meds. also, the last couple of nights i have struggled to stay up past 8:30. our bodies are working really hard right now!


----------



## beaglemom

Ok...so long update...here we go...

Still had an upset stomach this morning. But my body hates mornings as it is. So by the time we ate an early dinner I was fine...feeling queasy now, but drinking some Gatorade. Hopefully I will feel better by this weekend...gonna try to keep fluids in me.

I went in to see my dr...she was running about 30 minutes late. I already had a consult earlier in the year, so we basically discussed my decision about PGS & she seems very hopeful for me since I am young & high egg reserve. So it wasn't a long meeting...sat with finance again...same old story...I did have to pay everything today (except meds which are separate). She said I could get a refund if I got the IVF grant. So quick food before my meds class. Came back for my class...we had a long day! My baseline u/s is set for Nov 20. I will stop bcp that day & begin meds on Nov 24. My first monitor visit is Nov 28. Then they will determine the next steps. She said I could be doing retrieval as soon as Dec 2...which seems fast. I am supposed to have a mock transfer in there somewhere, but by the time I made my appointment, I was a little tired so looked at my paperwork & didn't see it on there. So I need to ask about that. They may be combining it with my baseline.

Now for my meds...they don't seem to be monitoring me as much as you guys...but let me know what you think. So my favorite part of this whole thing. I am using follistim again. But she showed us how to mix it with the menopur....so one shot in my abdomen. Then when I have to add in the ganirelix, she says I can add that to everything & make all three in one shot with a needle the same size as my follistim needle. I was so happy about that. The she got to the dreaded progesterone part. She offered the oil syringe, gel suppository (I think like what Jen took), and a pill form that is still a suppository. The il was the cheapest, but I said I wanted the pill. Two good things with the P...1 &#8211; they had some donated meds they gave us that last 2 weeks, & 2 she also gave us a coupon. Oh & then my trigger is the ovidrel I already had taken before...only difference was I take 2 viles instead of 1.

So after everything I found 2 things I need to confirm...mock transfer date & whether they do lining scrape. But overall a great day. My dr seems very confident. I asked the finance lady about the guaranty cycles. She explained it but said if my dr really thought I needed it, she would push it...& she didn't even mention it to us.

So we left there & had a few hours to hang out shopping & had a ridiculously expensive dinner...but now comes the time to start pulling back on our spending...I dread my credit card bills! But oh well.


----------



## beaglemom

Totally forgot some things...I was told if I want to drink up until transfer, to feel free as long as not excessive. And starting 15 days before retrieval, no unprotected sex.

And for those whose dr said PGS damaged embryos, they actually don't touch the cells...they take fluid from what would one day be the placenta. My dr says there is a 1% chance of damaging the embryo. I know each dr is entitled to their opinion...but just wanted to share that.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Totally forgot some things...I was told if I want to drink up until transfer, to feel free as long as not excessive. And starting 15 days before retrieval, no unprotected sex.
> 
> And for those whose dr said PGS damaged embryos, they actually don't touch the cells...they take fluid from what would one day be the placenta. My dr says there is a 1% chance of damaging the embryo. I know each dr is entitled to their opinion...but just wanted to share that.

Sounds like you are all set and well informed. I am not drinking just because it makes me tired the next day and I want all my energy to go to making follies. I think you will respond very well. It's going to be here before you know it!!

I went to acupuncture tonight as it was necessary. Had a meeting about the work drama and I laid it all on the line. They don't want me to leave and this is how they are trying to make me stay. I explained that trying to scare me will not work. I have a claim if I want to pursue it but I will move forward if they stop messing with me and let me do my job and if I get treated the same as the men. I may be the only woman but I have been there the longest. Bullying me will not work when I have the law on my side and I have been well informed and that gave me the confidence to negotiate. Acupuncture helps the stress and she gave me a very long treatment and I felt like I melted into the table!

Terri that's great you got your meds for less!!!!! Feels awesome to get a deal. Ok so plunge like my butt is an orange. I get anxiety before I inject but it's fast. I doubt dh will be able to do it. Maybe I should watch a video too.


----------



## LadySosa

Testing?? It wont let me post...so weird


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies! Weirdest thing...it wouldn't let me post again...now I'm trying Chrome so hopefully this goes thru...

I'm sitting here with a green face and in a witch costume at work...trying to take myself seriously...LOL (Happy Halloween!)

BabyW - sounds like you've got the work situation under control. I agree with everyone else, that surely can't be legal! But glad you've got your DH to help you thru it.

On a side note: I've never had acupuncture before. Does it really do anything?

I got my calendar yesterday!!! So exciting! My "stimming" doesn't start until Jan 9 but its still exciting to see it all laid out. Now I know what to expect. Yay!

Other REALLY good news - I mentioned I work in HR, right? Well, we met with our insurance broker the other day to discuss our upcoming Jan 1 renewal. My boss, bless her heart, decided to ADD infertility treatment coverage to our plan! She is religious, and it really irked her that our plan covered abortion but not the "creation of life" as she stated. I'm not religious, so it didn't really challenge my morals, but hey, it'll save us $10-15k! When she was asking our broker to add it I just kept my mouth shut since it is a complete conflict of interest. Haha. So anyways, now we're just waiting on our broker to send over the cost increase to add this component to our plan, but my boss said she pretty much didn't care how much it would cost. SCORE! So that's a big weight off our shoulders.

Anyways, are you guys doing anything fun for Halloween? Anyone else dressed up in a costume??


----------



## kfs1

Terri/knitgirl - So, I double checked and actually no IM injections for me. *phew* Only because I'm a serious baby with this stuff:) And THANK you both so much for the tip about injecting menopur slowly. It was SO MUCH BETTER - I can't even tell you.

Beagle - Great update. Thanks for all of the info.

Babywhisperer - Good for you for standing up for yourself! Absolutely unacceptable and seriously, has to be illegal. Ahhh - thank god for acupuncture, huh? I've always wanted to try it...

Ladysosa - Congrats on the fertility coverage! That's so great! And yes, it's so exciting to get your schedule, right? Haha -I'm working from home again so not dressed up but I am dressing up as David Bowie from the movie Labyrinth tomorrow night at a friend's party. Do you all remember that movie? :)

Hi all of my other lovelies! 

Appointment went well this morning. Starting Ganirelix tonight. May or may not have to go back in tomorrow, depending on how my bloods come back. If not, next appointment is on Monday. So far, I have 3 follies on my right and 6-7 on my left. Is that a really small amount??? And from what I could see, they ranged from 10 to 16 in size. I'm hoping one of those suckers will do the trick!


----------



## beaglemom

That is awesome about the insurance! See, totally worth the wait ;) Things work out in there own way.

BabyW - hope you get things right at work...what a bunch of jerks...good for you standing up to them.

I did accupuncture, but it did not have a calming effect for me...basically no effect. So with the extra driving for appts, I just stopped going.

kfs - I think that is a good number.

So side note, anyone who plans to make a really long post...sometimes I just type it in word first...then copy & paste so I don't lose it from some internet glitch.

Work is nuts, hope to catch up better later :)


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-So happy for you and your company regarding insurance. The savings will really be nice. I hope you have a good plan in place starting January 01. We are doing benefits now and I have to guess how much I want to put in my health savings. I wish I could put the max, but a girl's gotta eat! hee hee.

kfs1-That's great that you don't have to do IM shots. Are you doing Endometrin supps after retrieval? I was just thinking about the movie Labyrinth yesterday. That was my "favorite" movie growing up. Now I couldn't even tell you what it was about. hee hee. Oh, to be young again.

No, I'm not dressed up and my husband and I will be hiding in the basement tonight. I asked him if he wants to go eat sushi tomorrow. I guess he forgot that he was supposed to invite me PRIOR to my beta on the 21st, so I need to eat it now while I can. I'm also waiting to hear back from my nurse about whether I need CD3 bloods or not. I hope she's not avoiding me because she has bad news. That will push us back into January for the FET, most likely. Boooooo.


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Hey ladies! Weirdest thing...it wouldn't let me post again...now I'm trying Chrome so hopefully this goes thru...
> 
> I'm sitting here with a green face and in a witch costume at work...trying to take myself seriously...LOL (Happy Halloween!)
> 
> BabyW - sounds like you've got the work situation under control. I agree with everyone else, that surely can't be legal! But glad you've got your DH to help you thru it.
> 
> On a side note: I've never had acupuncture before. Does it really do anything?
> 
> I got my calendar yesterday!!! So exciting! My "stimming" doesn't start until Jan 9 but its still exciting to see it all laid out. Now I know what to expect. Yay!
> 
> Other REALLY good news - I mentioned I work in HR, right? Well, we met with our insurance broker the other day to discuss our upcoming Jan 1 renewal. My boss, bless her heart, decided to ADD infertility treatment coverage to our plan! She is religious, and it really irked her that our plan covered abortion but not the "creation of life" as she stated. I'm not religious, so it didn't really challenge my morals, but hey, it'll save us $10-15k! When she was asking our broker to add it I just kept my mouth shut since it is a complete conflict of interest. Haha. So anyways, now we're just waiting on our broker to send over the cost increase to add this component to our plan, but my boss said she pretty much didn't care how much it would cost. SCORE! So that's a big weight off our shoulders.
> 
> Anyways, are you guys doing anything fun for Halloween? Anyone else dressed up in a costume??

Such great news that you got your schedule AND will have insurance coverage!!! Acupuncture has been really good for me during all of this. But I went to one woman first and didn't like her, so went to another woman who works at a fertility clinic and she is wonderful! It's so relaxing, and from what I understand, can really help with IVF.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Hey ladies! Weirdest thing...it wouldn't let me post again...now I'm trying Chrome so hopefully this goes thru...
> 
> I'm sitting here with a green face and in a witch costume at work...trying to take myself seriously...LOL (Happy Halloween!)
> 
> BabyW - sounds like you've got the work situation under control. I agree with everyone else, that surely can't be legal! But glad you've got your DH to help you thru it.
> 
> On a side note: I've never had acupuncture before. Does it really do anything?
> 
> I got my calendar yesterday!!! So exciting! My "stimming" doesn't start until Jan 9 but its still exciting to see it all laid out. Now I know what to expect. Yay!
> 
> Other REALLY good news - I mentioned I work in HR, right? Well, we met with our insurance broker the other day to discuss our upcoming Jan 1 renewal. My boss, bless her heart, decided to ADD infertility treatment coverage to our plan! She is religious, and it really irked her that our plan covered abortion but not the "creation of life" as she stated. I'm not religious, so it didn't really challenge my morals, but hey, it'll save us $10-15k! When she was asking our broker to add it I just kept my mouth shut since it is a complete conflict of interest. Haha. So anyways, now we're just waiting on our broker to send over the cost increase to add this component to our plan, but my boss said she pretty much didn't care how much it would cost. SCORE! So that's a big weight off our shoulders.
> 
> Anyways, are you guys doing anything fun for Halloween? Anyone else dressed up in a costume??

That's so awesome you'll have coverage. It's like getting a raise. My friend works for a private equity firm and they cover 2 rounds thru Cigna and they pay the 2800.mo premiums for all 90 employees. Amazing.

I love acupuncture. I helped me thru Lyme Disease, it induced labor when I was afraid of going pas my EDD, and I get very very relaxed. It feels like I took a sedative without the grogginess. I really helps with stress and she hooks me up to an electric stim machine to give a deeper treatment. I truly feel it has helped me with so many things in the last 7yrs. It can promote blood flow, open blocked pathways, balance energy...love it. My amh number doubled after 3mos of treatment too.


----------



## moni77

BabyW - glad it seem sto be working out at work. Where do you live again? 

Beagle - sounds like a great plan - that is great you can mix all the meds together - finding places for 4 shots a day was really getting tough at the end.

I had the POI for about 6 weeks - they were not too bad for the most part. Hubby did them - he said it was great to wake up to my ass in his face every morning! :haha: Basically you get used to them. Terri - glad you got a good deal on the meds!! 

Lady - woohoo on the coverage!! That is huge!! Its going to be a great year for you!!

Hi and happy Halloween to everyone else!! 

I am taking it easy today - think I am coming down with a cold and trying to beat it before it gets bad - its my lack of sleep for the week. I get to catch up this weekend though!!

I also finally got some maternity pants - much better at the end of the day!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Halloween Everyone!!

LadySosa - That is awesome about your insurance. If your effective date is Jan. 1st will they be able to approve the treatment in time for you to start your stims on Jan. 9th?

Beaglemom - YAY!! Looks like you have everything in order and are ready to start. They will most likely do your mock at the same time as your baseline scan. At least that's when they did mine.

Terri - Have you heard from the nurse yet? I'm gonna be mad if they have bad news for you :(

Moni - YAY for maternity pants!!!

Well I've been doing acupuncture since it was recommended to do during my IVF cycle. I started 7 weeks ago and will continue until after the transfer. I wish it did relax me but I honestly don't feel any different at all while doing it. BUT I will say that my period since I started has completely changed. I use to spot brown for 3 days before my period and there was always a lot of brown mixed in the entire time. I've had 2 periods since I started the acupuncture and both had no spotting and were completely red and flowed nicely. No brown at all. That hasn't happened in 5 years. So I assume it's doing something with the blood flow or whatever. Anyway that made me decide to see the acupuncture through until the end, since I was tempted to ditch it at first.

So update from my Dr.'s appt this morning. He said I was responding to my meds very well. I have 10 follies on one side (6 which are lead follies) and 12 on the other (10 which are lead follies). So he's hoping that I will have at least 16 eggs that mature. Maybe more if the smaller ones catch up. Let me tell you, I haven't had any ovary pain or even felt uncomfortable yet but after he kept poking his magic wand up there to get pictures of them, they sure felt sore for a while. Ouch. Anyway, I start Ganirelix on Sunday night and go back to the Dr. on Monday.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Moni I live on LI. 

Amy that's a great response. I don't think I'm responding that well. I have 3 or 4 lead follies on either side. The Dr who did the u/s is not great at finding my right ovary. I hope I get another Dr tomorrow. I started the Ganirelix last night. I have a few set follies under 10 on each side. I am at the same dose for Gonal F and Menopur and hope to have better news tomorrow. How was everyone's Halloween?


----------



## moni77

Babyw, looks like you have it under control but if the job starts hassling you again, I know a great employment lawyer in NYC. 3-4 on either side is great! Don'tworryabout thenumbers it's the quality that counts!


----------



## beaglemom

So this post is all work BS...please feel free to skip if you don't want to read my vent. I won't be offended.

So I am having a work issue. Not as horrible as you BabyW, but it is really getting me down. So I am an assistant. I was out Thursday for a meeting then my appointments. I left a very important loan document for the branch manager to sign & send up to get this past due loan cleared by month end. So this loan technically wasn't even my problem. But me & another assistant did all the work & rushed around to get everything done. All she had to do was sign it. Not to mention it is all her fault this was so last minute. I came in Friday to my banker telling me it didn't get done. I was just sunk. To do so much & then she forgot about it...makes you feel like you were just shoved in the dirt. I told my banker how I was feeling & got it all out. Then later he asked me about an envelope containing a financial statement. My other banker who is new there mentioned it to him. It was on a file cabinet where I keep some pending things in our file room. So I am angry for so many reasons. One, I told the other banker about the statement...it wasn't signed so I had it out aside & I was working with the office to get a signed one. Two, I have been in this position 4 years...never had a problem with how I store my stuff in the past. I am very organized & my workspace is a place where they don't even go. Three, my banker is the business manager. He other banker is also someone I support. Why does he feel the need to go to the manager over something so simple instead of just asking me? And I have a different manager. Part of me wanted to say if you have a problem with me, get my manager involved in the conversation & we will have a sit down. I know this sounds petty. But I hound them all the time over things that need to be done & are important. But no one listens. But then shit like this gets brought up to me.

The crazy part of all of this??? Nothing about IVF is stressing me out. Only work. The meds, the driving, the appoitments, the previous failures, the money...none of it is bothering me. Everything about this coming up cycle excites me. No negativity. But the stupid job. And because of it, I take care of men all day. So at the end of the day, my husband gets the short end of the stick because I am burned out. So as petty as all this is, I basically plan to stop all or most of the babying I do at work. Small things that aren't my job. I do my job right & I am pretty damn good at it. I don't appreciate petty stuff being brought up to me...or being questioned on how I do my job. Or being unappreciated. All of this makes me think even harder about being a stay at home mom. Or just finding another job.

Sorry for all the nonsense...just needed to vent it all out.


----------



## beaglemom

Back to TTC nonsense ;)

BabyW listen to Moni...she def knows about quality vs quantity.

So as I briefly mentioned in my vent...I am so excited about my coming up cycle. I don't even think about all the past failures. All I focus on is this cycle. I am excited about my meds...I put my appts on my work calendar & scheduled my last week of vacation the week of my estimated transfer. I can adjust as time gets closer. I just feel so positive. All I say to my husband is we are having a baby in August...it is happening. And if it is stubborn, maybe September ;) I want to put all my positive energy out in to this thread. We all deserve out positives...we have all been through so much...so many different paths & stories on here. We are all working towards one goal...the same goal...and I really hope this year will bring it for us.

So we have a few vlogs & I think once we get them polished up with an intro, I will post them here for you guys.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Booger!!! Come back!!!! hee hee.
> 
> kfs1-Glad you get to work from home, but sucky that your water heater is on the fritz. I hate when house stuff breaks because it's money I didn't intend on spending. Hopefully it's fixed soon so you can watch People's Court and Steve Harvey show (?) hee hee. Daytime tv is terrible.
> 
> Book club updates-How are you ladies coming along with Gone Girl? HURRY!!!! hee hee. Did I tell you my new book is called Cutting for Stone, and I can't find enough time to read it. I was on hold with insurance today and there I was reading my book and listening to the elevator music in the background. HA!!HA!!

Yeh, Booger where have you been???


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

I'm back! I'll catch up later after I've actually had time to read all the older posts. 

We got home yesterday and I don't think I have ever been so happy to be back in Big Sky Country. Not only was I just ready to be home, I missed my dogs so much. 

Halloween on my street is CRAZY and we had to get ready as soon as we got home - we had 900 trick or treaters. I know because I give one thing of candy per kid and we had 930 packets of treats. We ran out around 8:30 or so. It's insane.

Anyway - I'll read through and catch up soon - missed my BnB ladies!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks Moni and Beagle yes quality is more important it just feels like I won't have enough to freeze if this doesn't work. 

Beagle vent away about work. I can empathize. I will say this though, not getting defensive helps. Put the ball back in their court and ask if they prefer you do things another way. Chances are they will say no and realize they are putting blame in you for their lack of organization and follow through. Hang in there and don sweat the small stuff. 

Moni, my husband is an attorney and hennaed me speak to a partner who is an employment lawyer that usually represents the company not the employee so she told me what they were trying to do but ultimately can't without facing a potential claim. It's more offensive what they are trying to get away with given they told me I would be covered 100%. They can't retroactively take it away and say I owe it. It's not my fault they didn't have a formal policy in place.

In the end if I leave my accts will never do business with the firm so my revenue will go with me. That's not worth what they say I owe them. 

I've stimmed 7 nights and I wonder how many more I need. I'm very tender.


----------



## beaglemom

True Baby whisperer...I try to not be petty which is hard for me. I don't get over things easily.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I just got in from a night of drinking and although I have a buzz, I'm not quite sleepy, so thought I'd check in with my girls. Tonight was a benefit for a friend of ours who has aggressive leukemia. Turns out her immune system was too compromised from the chemo to even come to her own fundraiser, poor girl. But it was a great turnout, and lots of money was raised for her. 

Beagle, I'm so glad you have all your info! And to hear you so excited about it is contagious. :) So glad we all have each other as cheerleaders. I'm so super happy for you, and just feeling really positive for everyone. Sorry about what you're dealing with at work. Since work takes up such a large portion of our lives, it sucks when things aren't going so well. But im glad you're excited about your protocol and schedule. :thumbup: I feel just as optimistic for you as your doc does.

BabyW, I understand what you're saying about wanting frosties, but I agree with the others that in the end it's quality that matters. And in my honest opinion, I think your numbers sound good. I think I ended up with 3 more follies that they weren't counting, by the time my retrieval rolled around. So you're gonna do just fine, and you will have frosties. Even if you don't thought, remember Moni had success with no frosties. But I still feel like you're gonna have some.:flower:

Hi booger!! So happy to see you check in, we've missed ya!!

And Amy, that's a great response! Glad to hear stimming is going well, and that you're trying the acupuncture. I did it a few yrs ago before TTC. In my honest opinion, when they did one specifically for relaxation, I was very relaxed indeed. But when they did it for something else (sinuses, slipped disc, etc.), I got nothing out if it. But I'd be willing to try it for fertility to see what it does. That's pretty fascinating that it stopped your brown spotting! I, too, get that a couple days before AF and have it mixed in during AF!

Moni, take care of yourself, I hope you can fight that cold off! Hope you're loving the maternity pants. :)

LadySosa, great news on the insurance!! Seriously, that must've made your whole week! That's huge. It helps SOOO much! 

Terri, hope you hear from the nurse soon, and that it's all good news. :)

Kfs, glad to hear no IM injections for you. :thumbup: As much of a baby as I am about those, that would be good news to me. :)

Hi to everyone else!! Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## kfs1

Babywhisperer - I only have 3 on my right and 7 on my left - pretty close to you. I'm trying not to stress though. We're doing all that we can, right, and we can't change how our bodies respond. I'm sure you'll have plenty of great follies at your ER.

Quick update and I'll respond to everyone later: I had an ultrasound Friday and Saturday. My doc called yesterday and said that ER will likely be wed, thurs, or Friday of this week. Will know more on Monday. :)


----------



## beaglemom

ok guys...after a long night of uploading & editing, here are my vlogs. The links are set to unlisted, so not that I think this would happen, I just ask that you not share these links.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7D3GI9Z4qk&list=UU3-AFDkvFS6svsjf72SjBNA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFlYLExsN8M&index=1&list=UU3-AFDkvFS6svsjf72SjBNA


----------



## beaglemom

kfs1 said:


> Babywhisperer - I only have 3 on my right and 7 on my left - pretty close to you. I'm trying not to stress though. We're doing all that we can, right, and we can't change how our bodies respond. I'm sure you'll have plenty of great follies at your ER.
> 
> Quick update and I'll respond to everyone later: I had an ultrasound Friday and Saturday. My doc called yesterday and said that ER will likely be wed, thurs, or Friday of this week. Will know more on Monday. :)

that sounds great...good luck! I am so anxious to start I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - I think you are responding well also. Everyone is different and the other girls are correct, quality is definitely more important than guanity.

Beaglemom - I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time at work. I hope things get better for you soon. Your vlogs are very cute!! I love your dogs :)

kfs1 - You're almost there!! Whoo Hoo!!!

booger76 - I'm so glad you're back :) 900 trick or treaters!! holy moly! We get about 300-400 and I thought that was A LOT!!! Do you even bother stepping away from the door with that many or do you just sit out front lol.

Well I feel like an dumbass! I discovered the Q-Cap last night. Why oh why did the nurse spend 15 minutes with me showing me how to mix all these damn meds with a needle and syringe when they include these Q-Cap things in the packaging that make everything SO much easier?? *Sigh*


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> Babywhisperer - I think you are responding well also. Everyone is different and the other girls are correct, quality is definitely more important than guanity.
> 
> Beaglemom - I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time at work. I hope things get better for you soon. Your vlogs are very cute!! I love your dogs :)
> 
> kfs1 - You're almost there!! Whoo Hoo!!!
> 
> booger76 - I'm so glad you're back :) 900 trick or treaters!! holy moly! We get about 300-400 and I thought that was A LOT!!! Do you even bother stepping away from the door with that many or do you just sit out front lol.
> 
> Well I feel like an dumbass! I discovered the Q-Cap last night. Why oh why did the nurse spend 15 minutes with me showing me how to mix all these damn meds with a needle and syringe when they include these Q-Cap things in the packaging that make everything SO much easier?? *Sigh*

I think that is how mine is. Except I am mixing my follistim with the menpur to create one injection.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Yeah Q caps are the bomb! You didn't see them in the package with your medicine and wonder what they were for? hee hee. At least you found them know.

kfs1-Woohoo on retrieval one day soon. hee hee. 

beagle-I'll check out your Vlogs later, but thanks for sharing.

AFM-The nurse told me on Friday that she's still waiting to hear back about my pre certification (or whatever).

In other news, my nuts for nuts MIL missed her flight from NM to VA. My sister lives in NM, and the airport is SOO small. She got there 2 hours early because she's nuts for nuts, but then when it was time to board she was gone and didn't hear the page. Seriously?? In two hours you can do everything there is to do in the airport. She's going to have to move closer to us sooner than I thought, I imagine. I told hubs that either she stops going on these church conferences out of state or she finds a buddy that can watch her. She is only 65. She's not that old. :wacko:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Babywhisperer - I think you are responding well also. Everyone is different and the other girls are correct, quality is definitely more important than guanity.
> 
> Beaglemom - I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time at work. I hope things get better for you soon. Your vlogs are very cute!! I love your dogs :)
> 
> kfs1 - You're almost there!! Whoo Hoo!!!
> 
> booger76 - I'm so glad you're back :) 900 trick or treaters!! holy moly! We get about 300-400 and I thought that was A LOT!!! Do you even bother stepping away from the door with that many or do you just sit out front lol.
> 
> Well I feel like an dumbass! I discovered the Q-Cap last night. Why oh why did the nurse spend 15 minutes with me showing me how to mix all these damn meds with a needle and syringe when they include these Q-Cap things in the packaging that make everything SO much easier?? *Sigh*

Thanks ladies. Knit I think we are going to be doing our ER on the same day or close to it. I went this morning for bw and us. 9.8 lining
Right 13.4 13.1 12.9 11.3 12.7 and there are a few smaller than 10.
Left 12.6 11.2 12.0 12.4 and a couple less than 10. Possible 3 more nights stim and maybe retrieval on Fri or Sat. They dropped my Gonal F to 225 from 300, kept me at 150 menopur and the Ganirelix. I keep spilling the Ganirelix. I try to get rid of the air bubble and it ends up squirting a little. Do you think that's a serious issue? The Ganirelix also gives me the runs, sorry TMI. Thinking of doing acupuncture tomorrow night just to make my pin cushion status complete. I go back for bw and us tomorrow. I got there early today and went to NJ to see my new nephew. I'm in love. He's such a peanut. Even with the marathon I made record time coming and going. This is a rare treat and I'm thankful.


----------



## Leens08

Hi ladies
I'm brand new to this forum, I've had 2 failed IUI's and I'm starting IVF this cycle, got my AF yesterday (2.5years ttc), my DH has slightly low motility, mostly we have unexplained infertility - any advise for first time IVF? Got my meds yesterday - wow it's a lot!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Leens08 said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm brand new to this forum, I've had 2 failed IUI's and I'm starting IVF this cycle, got my AF yesterday (2.5years ttc), my DH has slightly low motility, mostly we have unexplained infertility - any advise for first time IVF? Got my meds yesterday - wow it's a lot!

Welcome, I am also on my first IVF round and praying it's my last. I was successful with my 1st IUI over a yr ago and have now had 3 failed IUIs ttc #2. This is a wonderful group with warm and supportive ladies who are very knowledgeable about IVF. Take it day by day and feel free to ask any questions or vent. Good luck!!


----------



## beaglemom

Leens08 said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm brand new to this forum, I've had 2 failed IUI's and I'm starting IVF this cycle, got my AF yesterday (2.5years ttc), my DH has slightly low motility, mostly we have unexplained infertility - any advise for first time IVF? Got my meds yesterday - wow it's a lot!

Welcome...I have not done IVF yet...plan to start meds later in the month. My only advice, seriously try to relax & take 1 day at a time. We are dealing with low sperm count. I plan to use meditation during my stimming & after until my beta. Some women use accupunture, but I did not have the same benefits others seem to get. Also after your transfer, keep your core warm...eat warm foods like soups & drink room temp water. Try to avoid cold items. I will also be adding pineapple core. I think you do that for 5 days starting on transfer day. I went out shopping this weekend & am all stocked up on warm goodies. I am very excited...been at this for a while...but I am sure as I get closer, my anxiety will kick in :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How have you all been? Hope all is well.

AFM - I have been missing with school, work and appointments it's been hard to get on. Yesterday I triggered so ER is tomorrow Tuesday, November 4th at 10am. And transfer will be 3day(Friday - 11/7) or 5day(Sunday - 11/9). Frist pic is for 10/29, second is 10/31/14 left ovary, third is 10/31/14 right ovary and last one is final measurements on 11/2/14.

10/17/14 - Estradiol - 8.7, evening meds150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/20/14 - Estradiol - 88.5, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/25/14 - Estradiiol - 202, 4 follicles on Right measuring 10mm/5 follicles on left Measuring 10-11mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/26/14 - Evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/27/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 423, Progesterone - 0.327, 5 follicles on the left 11-12mm/3 follicles on the right 10-11mm, evening meds 150Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/28/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, need to order more meds, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur.

10/29/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 844, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/31/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1635, Progestrone - 1.03, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

11/1/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1890, Progesterone - 1.12, 7 follicles largest 19.1mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 225 Menopur, Symptoms: sore boobs, vaginal pressure, left ovary pain, nausea and bloated

11/2/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 2465, Progesterone - 1.8, 9 Follicles 12 - 21mm, Lining 9.1mm, Trigger at 10pm - HCG 2ml with 10,000iu (NO MORE INJECTIONS):happydance:

11/3/14 - antibotics tonight, nothing to eat after midnight.

11/4/14 - arrive at 8:30am and 10am ER:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Follicles 10 29 14.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1









Left Ovary Follicle count a measurements 10 31 14.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1









Right Ovary Follicle Count and measurements 10 31 14.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









Final Follicle count 11 2 14.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Can I tell you how much fun it is to be back at work after two weeks away?? :haha:

*jkb* - Wow! Nine :cold:! That's great. Can't wait to hear your PGS results. 

*brighteyez* - Did you have your retrieval over the weekend? I hope it went well!

*moni* - Congrats on the baby boy!! Nice ultrasound pic - hard to believe you are already almost in the second trimester.

*knitgirl* - Woohoo on being so close to retrieval. I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable with all those follies. I had 20 eggs retrieved and was pretty tender right before retrieval.

*Amy* - Glad to hear your stimming in going well! No, I just stand on the front porch with a bowl of candy and run inside when I need to fill it up again. It is fun but the kids come in swarms and it can get overwhelming at times. I enjoy it though. I through on a funky dress and a wig and the kiddos seem to find it funny. That's what it is all about. 99% of them say "thank you" too, which I find encouraging!

*kfs* - Wow - you're stimming right along too! I'm glad you don't have to deal with the IM shots. My trigger was the only IM shot I had but, like Terri, I had to do it myself too. It really wasn't bad. In fact, I think I felt it less than my sub-Q shots. But most likely because I have a big ol' booty to work with. 

*BabyWhisperer *- Sorry you are dealing with douchebags at work. Maternity leave in the USA, in general, pisses me off to no end. It's ridiculous that women (and men) aren't allowed more paid time off of work. And now to tell you that you have to pay it back is just BS. Oh man, I would be so pissed off if I were you. I'm hopeful you got it all worked out. :devil:

*Beagle* - I'm glad your appointment went so well and that you are on your way! It won't be long now!! So exciting.

*Terri* - Wahoo for moving ahead with the FET - I think we'll be close together with our dates. Mine is scheduled for Dec. 11 right now. Sorry you're dealing with more MIL drama. Not sure if she was flying out of ABQ or Santa Fe but you're right, there is no way she should have missed her flight at either of those airports if she was there 2 hours early! I lived in NM for 7 years so I'm fairly familiar with the northern part of the state. If it was near Las Cruces, I'm less familiar but I can't imagine that airport being any bigger!

*LadySosa* - Hooray for getting your calendar and insurance. That's just awesome!! January will be here before you know it! :happydance:

*Jen *- Hey, lady! I hope you're feeling better soon.

*Erin* - I know you have been testing, but your chart is still looking mighty interesting. I hope your tests switch to positive or that AF shows soon because I know you're ready to move ahead with your FET. Did you ever make a final decision on the PGS? I think the last I read was that you were leaning towards doing it? 

Welcome to *Leens08*! You have found a great group - lots of positive energy, knowledge and experience here.

Wow - I didn't realize how long I had been away! There was a lot of catching up to do......

It's so exciting to see all y'all stimming and moving ahead. There's going to be a lot of action around here the next couple of weeks.

I am so glad to be back home. The rest of our trip was fine - we drove to upstate NY to see where DH went to college then over to the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont to visit his grandparent's hunting cabin. Just when I think we might be ready to move back East to be closer to family, this trip reminded me how miserable the weather is in the Fall. It rained almost the entire time we were there. I don't think we'll be moving back anytime soon!

I have my second mock transfer scheduled for Nov. 14 and the FET scheduled for Dec. 11 if that mock goes well. I'm so stinking excited it's not even funny. I love this time of year anyway and having a plan in place to move ahead just makes me giddy. :thumbup:

Glad to be back!!!


----------



## LadySosa

*Leens08 *- welcome! This is a wonderful forum, everyone is super supportive. :)
*Booger* - welcome back! We missed you! Wow, that is a LOT of trick-or-treaters! We had....one? I wish we had more (ok, maybe not THAT many, LOL)
*Brighteyez* - woohoo! You must be super excited! Good luck tomorrow!

Nothing new from me, just the typical Monday morning blahs at work. The constant Seattle rain and darkness @ 4:00 is already getting to me. Ugh! And I've got about 6 more months of nasty weather. This is about the time when my hubby and I start dreaming about moving to Cali or Florida!


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySosa said:


> *Leens08 *- welcome! This is a wonderful forum, everyone is super supportive. :)
> *Booger* - welcome back! We missed you! Wow, that is a LOT of trick-or-treaters! We had....one? I wish we had more (ok, maybe not THAT many, LOL)
> *Brighteyez* - woohoo! You must be super excited! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Nothing new from me, just the typical Monday morning blahs at work. The constant Seattle rain and darkness @ 4:00 is already getting to me. Ugh! And I've got about 6 more months of nasty weather. This is about the time when my hubby and I start dreaming about moving to Cali or Florida!

I am very excited and nervous but God has worked it out this far and I know he will continue to do so.


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Can I tell you how much fun it is to be back at work after two weeks away?? :haha:
> 
> *jkb* - Wow! Nine :cold:! That's great. Can't wait to hear your PGS results.
> 
> *brighteyez* - Did you have your retrieval over the weekend? I hope it went well!
> 
> *moni* - Congrats on the baby boy!! Nice ultrasound pic - hard to believe you are already almost in the second trimester.
> 
> *knitgirl* - Woohoo on being so close to retrieval. I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable with all those follies. I had 20 eggs retrieved and was pretty tender right before retrieval.
> 
> *Amy* - Glad to hear your stimming in going well! No, I just stand on the front porch with a bowl of candy and run inside when I need to fill it up again. It is fun but the kids come in swarms and it can get overwhelming at times. I enjoy it though. I through on a funky dress and a wig and the kiddos seem to find it funny. That's what it is all about. 99% of them say "thank you" too, which I find encouraging!
> 
> *kfs* - Wow - you're stimming right along too! I'm glad you don't have to deal with the IM shots. My trigger was the only IM shot I had but, like Terri, I had to do it myself too. It really wasn't bad. In fact, I think I felt it less than my sub-Q shots. But most likely because I have a big ol' booty to work with.
> 
> *BabyWhisperer *- Sorry you are dealing with douchebags at work. Maternity leave in the USA, in general, pisses me off to no end. It's ridiculous that women (and men) aren't allowed more paid time off of work. And now to tell you that you have to pay it back is just BS. Oh man, I would be so pissed off if I were you. I'm hopeful you got it all worked out. :devil:
> 
> *Beagle* - I'm glad your appointment went so well and that you are on your way! It won't be long now!! So exciting.
> 
> *Terri* - Wahoo for moving ahead with the FET - I think we'll be close together with our dates. Mine is scheduled for Dec. 11 right now. Sorry you're dealing with more MIL drama. Not sure if she was flying out of ABQ or Santa Fe but you're right, there is no way she should have missed her flight at either of those airports if she was there 2 hours early! I lived in NM for 7 years so I'm fairly familiar with the northern part of the state. If it was near Las Cruces, I'm less familiar but I can't imagine that airport being any bigger!
> 
> *LadySosa* - Hooray for getting your calendar and insurance. That's just awesome!! January will be here before you know it! :happydance:
> 
> *Jen *- Hey, lady! I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> *Erin* - I know you have been testing, but your chart is still looking mighty interesting. I hope your tests switch to positive or that AF shows soon because I know you're ready to move ahead with your FET. Did you ever make a final decision on the PGS? I think the last I read was that you were leaning towards doing it?
> 
> Welcome to *Leens08*! You have found a great group - lots of positive energy, knowledge and experience here.
> 
> Wow - I didn't realize how long I had been away! There was a lot of catching up to do......
> 
> It's so exciting to see all y'all stimming and moving ahead. There's going to be a lot of action around here the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I am so glad to be back home. The rest of our trip was fine - we drove to upstate NY to see where DH went to college then over to the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont to visit his grandparent's hunting cabin. Just when I think we might be ready to move back East to be closer to family, this trip reminded me how miserable the weather is in the Fall. It rained almost the entire time we were there. I don't think we'll be moving back anytime soon!
> 
> I have my second mock transfer scheduled for Nov. 14 and the FET scheduled for Dec. 11 if that mock goes well. I'm so stinking excited it's not even funny. I love this time of year anyway and having a plan in place to move ahead just makes me giddy. :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to be back!!!

Hello Booger no ER until Tuesday (tomorrow) Yaaayyyy! Follicles were moving a little slow with getting bigger which they wasn't a bad thing so just being patient.


----------



## kfs1

Brighteyez - Great update. Woooohooo! You're almost there. :)

Booger - Happy that you're home again! I can't believe you had that many trick or treaters!! Wow - that's insane. I'm glad that you have your next mock transfer schedule. :)

Erin - That's so sad about your friend. I'm glad you were able to raise some money for her though.

Beagle - Thanks for sharing your vlogs. I'll have to check them out later.

Amy - Oh no! That stinks that you didn't realize you had the Q-cap. I can't believe your nurse didn't mention it to you though. How have your injections been going? Any more updates?

Babywhisperer - Your latest update sounds great! We're at matching doses now - I'm also at 225 Gonal-F, 150 Menopur, and Ganirelix. :)

Welcome Leens!

Hi everyone else. :hi:

OK, so I've been feeling more tired and crampy and am having a lot of ewcm. Did you all feel this way, too?

This morning's report: 11 follies on my left and 3 on my right, ranging from 12 to 20 in size. Trigger will either be tomorrow night or Wednesday night for egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Brighteyez - Great update. Woooohooo! You're almost there. :)
> 
> Booger - Happy that you're home again! I can't believe you had that many trick or treaters!! Wow - that's insane. I'm glad that you have your next mock transfer schedule. :)
> 
> Erin - That's so sad about your friend. I'm glad you were able to raise some money for her though.
> 
> Beagle - Thanks for sharing your vlogs. I'll have to check them out later.
> 
> Amy - Oh no! That stinks that you didn't realize you had the Q-cap. I can't believe your nurse didn't mention it to you though. How have your injections been going? Any more updates?
> 
> Babywhisperer - Your latest update sounds great! We're at matching doses now - I'm also at 225 Gonal-F, 150 Menopur, and Ganirelix. :)
> 
> Welcome Leens!
> 
> Hi everyone else. :hi:
> 
> OK, so I've been feeling more tired and crampy and am having a lot of ewcm. Did you all feel this way, too?
> 
> This morning's report: 11 follies on my left and 3 on my right, ranging from 12 to 20 in size. Trigger will either be tomorrow night or Wednesday night for egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. :)

It seems like it is just around the corner and I am getting so excited.


----------



## brighteyez73

KFS1 and babywhisper - you ladies are not too far from me and will be ER'ing soon. FX'd and praying for you ladies!!


----------



## moni77

Lots of movement this week - very exciting!!

Welcome Leens! As they said just try to relax and let the meds and docs do their thing!

Booger - what school - I went to the University of Rochester...

AFM - made it facebook official this morning!


----------



## brighteyez73

moni77 said:


> Lots of movement this week - very exciting!!
> 
> Welcome Leens! As they said just try to relax and let the meds and docs do their thing!
> 
> Booger - what school - I went to the University of Rochester...
> 
> AFM - made it facebook official this morning!


That is totally cool and awesome. praying for continued blessings for you.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...good luck Brighteyez, everything looks great!

So I called to get a refill on my bcp, & was told insurance won't pay until the 6th. So that is the day of my last pill...good timing I guess. Still trying to figure out work & getting over my pettiness for the sake of my own health. Good thing is my husband made sure my whole house was clean & we plan to do another vlog tonight showing all the baby stuff bought already. We tried yesterday, but I didn't like the location & set up we had going on. Side note: I am a super crazy person! I have way too much baby stuff :) I am glad those of you who have watched enjoyed them. Sometimes I want to make it public, but keep thinking I do not want my mom to know right now & would hate for her to somehow see them online. Now it is more for excitement...I just want to surprise her with my pregnancy.

I am glad that so many of us are so close in our timing.


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> Babywhisperer - I only have 3 on my right and 7 on my left - pretty close to you. I'm trying not to stress though. We're doing all that we can, right, and we can't change how our bodies respond. I'm sure you'll have plenty of great follies at your ER.
> 
> Quick update and I'll respond to everyone later: I had an ultrasound Friday and Saturday. My doc called yesterday and said that ER will likely be wed, thurs, or Friday of this week. Will know more on Monday. :)

So exciting that you are having your ER this week! Mine is tomorrow! It's fun to have others in the same place in their cycle :)


----------



## knitgirl

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm back! I'll catch up later after I've actually had time to read all the older posts.
> 
> We got home yesterday and I don't think I have ever been so happy to be back in Big Sky Country. Not only was I just ready to be home, I missed my dogs so much.
> 
> Halloween on my street is CRAZY and we had to get ready as soon as we got home - we had 900 trick or treaters. I know because I give one thing of candy per kid and we had 930 packets of treats. We ran out around 8:30 or so. It's insane.
> 
> Anyway - I'll read through and catch up soon - missed my BnB ladies!


Great to have you back!


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> Amy1976 said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer - I think you are responding well also. Everyone is different and the other girls are correct, quality is definitely more important than guanity.
> 
> Beaglemom - I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time at work. I hope things get better for you soon. Your vlogs are very cute!! I love your dogs :)
> 
> kfs1 - You're almost there!! Whoo Hoo!!!
> 
> booger76 - I'm so glad you're back :) 900 trick or treaters!! holy moly! We get about 300-400 and I thought that was A LOT!!! Do you even bother stepping away from the door with that many or do you just sit out front lol.
> 
> Well I feel like an dumbass! I discovered the Q-Cap last night. Why oh why did the nurse spend 15 minutes with me showing me how to mix all these damn meds with a needle and syringe when they include these Q-Cap things in the packaging that make everything SO much easier?? *Sigh*
> 
> Thanks ladies. Knit I think we are going to be doing our ER on the same day or close to it. I went this morning for bw and us. 9.8 lining
> Right 13.4 13.1 12.9 11.3 12.7 and there are a few smaller than 10.
> Left 12.6 11.2 12.0 12.4 and a couple less than 10. Possible 3 more nights stim and maybe retrieval on Fri or Sat. They dropped my Gonal F to 225 from 300, kept me at 150 menopur and the Ganirelix. I keep spilling the Ganirelix. I try to get rid of the air bubble and it ends up squirting a little. Do you think that's a serious issue? The Ganirelix also gives me the runs, sorry TMI. Thinking of doing acupuncture tomorrow night just to make my pin cushion status complete. I go back for bw and us tomorrow. I got there early today and went to NJ to see my new nephew. I'm in love. He's such a peanut. Even with the marathon I made record time coming and going. This is a rare treat and I'm thankful.Click to expand...

I just found out yesterday that my ER is tomorrow!


----------



## knitgirl

Leens08 said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm brand new to this forum, I've had 2 failed IUI's and I'm starting IVF this cycle, got my AF yesterday (2.5years ttc), my DH has slightly low motility, mostly we have unexplained infertility - any advise for first time IVF? Got my meds yesterday - wow it's a lot!

Welcome!! I have only been part of this group for about a month, and it is a great group of women!


----------



## knitgirl

Hello!

I want to respond to everyone but will post a quick update first. Work is busy today so I'd like to take time this evening to comment on all of your updates when I'm not so rushed.

I triggered last night, so ER tomorrow at 10am! As of last count yesterday, I have 24 follies and am very bloated and exhausted. I am at risk for OHSS so have started a med and specific dietary requirements. I was joking that my main activity this weekend was incubating. :)

I'm going to try to write more this evening. Have a great day!


----------



## booger76

moni77 said:


> Booger - what school - I went to the University of Rochester...
> 
> AFM - made it facebook official this morning!

Paul Smith's College - It's a tiny little school west of Lack Placid. It was a two-year institution when he was there but is now a 4-year school. I'm not sure if that's technically considered "Upstate" or not. It was my first time in the Adirondack Mountains. So pretty but unfortunately it rained the entire time so we couldn't see any peaks.

Congrats on going "Facebook" public. That's exciting!


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How have you all been? Hope all is well.
> 
> AFM - I have been missing with school, work and appointments it's been hard to get on. Yesterday I triggered so ER is tomorrow Tuesday, November 4th at 10am. And transfer will be 3day(Friday - 11/7) or 5day(Sunday - 11/9). Frist pic is for 10/29, second is 10/31/14 left ovary, third is 10/31/14 right ovary and last one is final measurements on 11/2/14.
> 
> 10/17/14 - Estradiol - 8.7, evening meds150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur
> 
> 10/20/14 - Estradiol - 88.5, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur
> 
> 
> 
> 10/25/14 - Estradiiol - 202, 4 follicles on Right measuring 10mm/5 follicles on left Measuring 10-11mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur
> 
> 10/26/14 - Evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur
> 
> 10/27/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 423, Progesterone - 0.327, 5 follicles on the left 11-12mm/3 follicles on the right 10-11mm, evening meds 150Gonal F and 150 Menopur
> 
> 10/28/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, need to order more meds, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur.
> 
> 10/29/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 844, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur
> 
> 10/31/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1635, Progestrone - 1.03, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur
> 
> 11/1/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1890, Progesterone - 1.12, 7 follicles largest 19.1mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 225 Menopur, Symptoms: sore boobs, vaginal pressure, left ovary pain, nausea and bloated
> 
> 11/2/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 2465, Progesterone - 1.8, 9 Follicles 12 - 21mm, Lining 9.1mm, Trigger at 10pm - HCG 2ml with 10,000iu (NO MORE INJECTIONS):happydance:
> 
> 11/3/14 - antibotics tonight, nothing to eat after midnight.
> 
> 11/4/14 - arrive at 8:30am and 10am ER:happydance:


This is awesome! You responded great! Woohoo for trigger, no more shots and ER tomorrow!! I will say a prayer all goes well and all fertilize. Let us know how it goes. This is going to be a busy week for this thread!


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Can I tell you how much fun it is to be back at work after two weeks away?? :haha:
> 
> *jkb* - Wow! Nine :cold:! That's great. Can't wait to hear your PGS results.
> 
> *brighteyez* - Did you have your retrieval over the weekend? I hope it went well!
> 
> *moni* - Congrats on the baby boy!! Nice ultrasound pic - hard to believe you are already almost in the second trimester.
> 
> *knitgirl* - Woohoo on being so close to retrieval. I hope you're not getting too uncomfortable with all those follies. I had 20 eggs retrieved and was pretty tender right before retrieval.
> 
> *Amy* - Glad to hear your stimming in going well! No, I just stand on the front porch with a bowl of candy and run inside when I need to fill it up again. It is fun but the kids come in swarms and it can get overwhelming at times. I enjoy it though. I through on a funky dress and a wig and the kiddos seem to find it funny. That's what it is all about. 99% of them say "thank you" too, which I find encouraging!
> 
> *kfs* - Wow - you're stimming right along too! I'm glad you don't have to deal with the IM shots. My trigger was the only IM shot I had but, like Terri, I had to do it myself too. It really wasn't bad. In fact, I think I felt it less than my sub-Q shots. But most likely because I have a big ol' booty to work with.
> 
> *BabyWhisperer *- Sorry you are dealing with douchebags at work. Maternity leave in the USA, in general, pisses me off to no end. It's ridiculous that women (and men) aren't allowed more paid time off of work. And now to tell you that you have to pay it back is just BS. Oh man, I would be so pissed off if I were you. I'm hopeful you got it all worked out. :devil:
> 
> *Beagle* - I'm glad your appointment went so well and that you are on your way! It won't be long now!! So exciting.
> 
> *Terri* - Wahoo for moving ahead with the FET - I think we'll be close together with our dates. Mine is scheduled for Dec. 11 right now. Sorry you're dealing with more MIL drama. Not sure if she was flying out of ABQ or Santa Fe but you're right, there is no way she should have missed her flight at either of those airports if she was there 2 hours early! I lived in NM for 7 years so I'm fairly familiar with the northern part of the state. If it was near Las Cruces, I'm less familiar but I can't imagine that airport being any bigger!
> 
> *LadySosa* - Hooray for getting your calendar and insurance. That's just awesome!! January will be here before you know it! :happydance:
> 
> *Jen *- Hey, lady! I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> *Erin* - I know you have been testing, but your chart is still looking mighty interesting. I hope your tests switch to positive or that AF shows soon because I know you're ready to move ahead with your FET. Did you ever make a final decision on the PGS? I think the last I read was that you were leaning towards doing it?
> 
> Welcome to *Leens08*! You have found a great group - lots of positive energy, knowledge and experience here.
> 
> Wow - I didn't realize how long I had been away! There was a lot of catching up to do......
> 
> It's so exciting to see all y'all stimming and moving ahead. There's going to be a lot of action around here the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I am so glad to be back home. The rest of our trip was fine - we drove to upstate NY to see where DH went to college then over to the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont to visit his grandparent's hunting cabin. Just when I think we might be ready to move back East to be closer to family, this trip reminded me how miserable the weather is in the Fall. It rained almost the entire time we were there. I don't think we'll be moving back anytime soon!
> 
> I have my second mock transfer scheduled for Nov. 14 and the FET scheduled for Dec. 11 if that mock goes well. I'm so stinking excited it's not even funny. I love this time of year anyway and having a plan in place to move ahead just makes me giddy. :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to be back!!!

Happy to be home I bet! Did you get hit with snow up in VT while you were here? Dh wants to move to Denver bad, loves to ski and hates the cost of living and traffic here. Happy to have a plan I'm sure, it will be here before you know it.


----------



## brighteyez73

knitgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy1976 said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer - I think you are responding well also. Everyone is different and the other girls are correct, quality is definitely more important than guanity.
> 
> Beaglemom - I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time at work. I hope things get better for you soon. Your vlogs are very cute!! I love your dogs :)
> 
> kfs1 - You're almost there!! Whoo Hoo!!!
> 
> booger76 - I'm so glad you're back :) 900 trick or treaters!! holy moly! We get about 300-400 and I thought that was A LOT!!! Do you even bother stepping away from the door with that many or do you just sit out front lol.
> 
> Well I feel like an dumbass! I discovered the Q-Cap last night. Why oh why did the nurse spend 15 minutes with me showing me how to mix all these damn meds with a needle and syringe when they include these Q-Cap things in the packaging that make everything SO much easier?? *Sigh*
> 
> Thanks ladies. Knit I think we are going to be doing our ER on the same day or close to it. I went this morning for bw and us. 9.8 lining
> Right 13.4 13.1 12.9 11.3 12.7 and there are a few smaller than 10.
> Left 12.6 11.2 12.0 12.4 and a couple less than 10. Possible 3 more nights stim and maybe retrieval on Fri or Sat. They dropped my Gonal F to 225 from 300, kept me at 150 menopur and the Ganirelix. I keep spilling the Ganirelix. I try to get rid of the air bubble and it ends up squirting a little. Do you think that's a serious issue? The Ganirelix also gives me the runs, sorry TMI. Thinking of doing acupuncture tomorrow night just to make my pin cushion status complete. I go back for bw and us tomorrow. I got there early today and went to NJ to see my new nephew. I'm in love. He's such a peanut. Even with the marathon I made record time coming and going. This is a rare treat and I'm thankful.Click to expand...
> 
> I just found out yesterday that my ER is tomorrow!Click to expand...

WOW, we are on the same day.


----------



## kfs1

booger76 said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> Booger - what school - I went to the University of Rochester...
> 
> AFM - made it facebook official this morning!
> 
> Paul Smith's College - It's a tiny little school west of Lack Placid. It was a two-year institution when he was there but is now a 4-year school. I'm not sure if that's technically considered "Upstate" or not. It was my first time in the Adirondack Mountains. So pretty but unfortunately it rained the entire time so we couldn't see any peaks.
> 
> Congrats on going "Facebook" public. That's exciting!Click to expand...

Too funny! My husband went to Paul Smith's College! He was there from 1997-2001 (man, we're old) and he went for environmental science/natural resources. What about your husband?


----------



## booger76

kfs1 said:


> Too funny! My husband went to Paul Smith's College! He was there from 1997-2001 (man, we're old) and he went for environmental science/natural resources. What about your husband?

Small world! My husband was there from 1999-2001 and was a forestry type major. I wouldn't be surprised if they know of each other based on the size of the school!


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, two of you have ERs tomorrow! How EXCITING, *knitgirl *and *brighteyez*!!! Can't wait to hear your two reports tomorrow. :) Knitgirl, I'll keep FXd that the OHSS will stay away! 

and *kfs*, you are RIGHT behind them! I bet you're getting excited. I know I'm excited for you girls, hehe!! Your follie report sounds really good.:thumbup:

*Leens*, welcome to our forum! Happy to have you!:flower: My only advice would be to remain relaxed and happy. My doc always says, _"You can't shake a good apple off a tree...if its meant to be a viable pregnancy, its going to be, unless you do something really drastic."_ But since stress can be detrimental, stay as stress-free as possible, do whatever YOU'd normally do as an individual to relax and stay happy, and try to think positively. :) 

*LadySosa*, sorry about the weather. I tend to get really blah when I'm in cold rainy weather for too long! And 4pm is so early for it to get dark! I think right now with the recent time change, its getting dark here around 6pm. It will get worse though, the further into winter we get. 

*booger*, your stuff is getting closer and closer, huh? :) :) Time seems to fly for everyone... at least it seems like it to me! Glad you got home safe, and I hope you can get back into "work mode", hehe. It is hard after two weeks, i know! And yes, my chart does look interesting, but at 14dpo, I believe I would've had a pos test by now if i was going to. So now I'm ready for AF so i can get this show on the road, hehe!

*Moni*, yay for FB official! I bet that felt good, huh? :) I imagine what it will be like someday to finally be the one posting that, instead of seeing all my friends/cousins/etc. posting, hehe!!

*beagle*, very cute vlogs. :) Looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing. :) Sounds like the timing on your BCP worked out perfectly.

*Amy*, sorry you didnt know about the Qcaps! They're so convenient, right?? I liked those little things a lot. Glad you discovered them finally, hehe! 

Gosh, *Terri*, you're right, your MIL isn't that old, so i'm surprised she needs as much assistance as she does with things. But I guess not all women are quite as independent as others, huh? So, you're right... a travel buddy would be MUCH better for her, just to be the lead during travels. I hope you hear from your nurse today, and I hope they approve everything. I know you're ready to get started now that you've made the decision.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and AFM...

We decided to def do the PGS on my last 4 embies. I know I'd be kicking myself if my next FET w/3 embies doesn't work, or if i have another CP. And then I'd have ONE embie left that we'd obviously want to transfer (instead of just letting it sit there!), and go through all this AGAIN, not having a clue if it's even viable. I'm ready for this to just happen already, and I'd really rather just do this ONE more damn time. I know PGS doesnt guarantee anything... but at least we wouldnt spend the time, emotions, and money going through this TWO more times, not knowing which/if any are even viable. Also, as I thought about it more... if we do PGS, and we put in 1-2 chromosomally normal embies, and it STILL results in another CP, then we know that something else is going on in there, and my RE would have the knowledge she needs to decide if there are other tests I need, or something else we should try. If we don't do PGS, we'll never know whether it was the embies or me. And I've already decided that I will do another full IVF cycle (another ER and all) if this fails. I'm not going to quit until i have a baby, so doing PGS will at least give us some answers.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome update ERose. I like your thinking about getting the PGS. I guess I'm just more of a risk taker as far as rolling the dice and hoping for the best, but your plan is a good one. I assume my MIL finally made it home. i don't have the energy to deal with her nonsense, and if my hubs has always had to deal with her, he can continue living/dealing with her dependency on him. I do feel bad though because my parents are completely independent. I mean, my whole family is independent except my brother and we just say 'no we can't help you monetarily' and keep it moving. He has no problem asking for money at all. It's weird.

brighteyez and knitgirl-All will go well tomorrow. You'll blink and it will be over and you'll just be waiting for the fertilization report. It's seriously that easy. 

Hi to everyone else. This time change and the late football game has thrown me for a complete loop. I didn't even know if I'd be able to finish my tea this afternoon because I feel so tired. I'm going to get to bed early tonight and make up my hour of falling back. I jumped up early on Sunday to go running and now I realize that my timing was a mistake. hee hee. I'm glad I did it though.


----------



## JCM

Hey all! Been super super sick. This has been nonstop. Yuck! But I am keeping up! Good luck to the egg retrievals this week! Hope you all have a smooth recovery and the best quality eggs you've ever produced! 

Hang in there to the ladies that are still stimming! It will be over before you know it! 
Kfs, I had lots of ewcm the day before and following my trigger. I was so stressed out that I had already ovulated! Silly me. 

Welcome to anyone new! I did acupuncture and still do it. I wasn't a fan at first but when I found this fertility specialist I fell in love with it. I didn't do any of the pineapple or strict diet stuff and I didn't stay completely relaxed because, well let's face it, this stuff is stressful. I tried to do a low carb, high protein type thing but I really love bread and pasta sooooo that made me cranky and I stopped! My best advice is call your dr a million times if you have questions or are unsure. I still call mine and I'm almost released from that office! I love them. Oh, I wasn't allowed to drink alcohol or caffeine the entire process. I stuck to it. At this point I don't miss it at all. 

Congrats on the boy, Moni! Awesome news! I am seeing my OB tomorrow. She is taking over completely soon so I get to tell her about these lovely blood thinners I'm on. RE says he wants me on them until I'm 20 weeks. I swear they make me more sick. Soooooo I haven't exactly been on schedule taking them. I get nervous that I'll mess something up but hubby has a fancy ultrasound machine at his clinic so I pop in there and that little heartbeat is fast! I'm thinking there is plenty of blood flow going to my uterus! Other than puking every morning and feeling like I'm on a boat all day until 5pm I'm good. Lol I could sleep for days though. I lost about 13 pounds the last two weeks so at least I'm starting at my normal weight! Those ivf meds really packed on some lbs! Oh yeah, and my boobs are huge. Best diet ever? Maaaaaybe.

Terri, I'm so happy you're doing another FET this year. Great news! DH was excited when I told him too. Lol he's so involved. Are we allowed to talk about the book yet? I'm going to see the movie this week. I have to now. My girlfriends say it's even better than the book! 

Hope AF gets here so you can get this show on the road Erin! 

Hi Booger! Glad you're back!


----------



## JCM

Oh also, I laughed at the MIL story Terri. What a headache. Im having the 3rd counseling session with the in laws this week. I think it's making me dislike them more. My morning sickness seems to calm down whenever I need it most...(to throw up on them) haha! I think I get to have "the floor" this week. My bitchiness is kicked into high gear for week 10 of pregnancy! Watch out, people!


----------



## LadySosa

Hey again everyone!

Question: Amy, you asked if our insurance is effective Jan 1, will it be approved in time for a Jan 9th start to stimming...that got me thinking. I'm still waiting on our company's insurance broker to provide the infertility treatment details, so I don't know what all is covered/how its covered.

How is infertility treatment typically covered under insurance? Is there usually a cap on the annual costs? And to Amy's point, does it have to be approved usually before treatment commences? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Oh, and AFM...
> 
> We decided to def do the PGS on my last 4 embies. I know I'd be kicking myself if my next FET w/3 embies doesn't work, or if i have another CP. And then I'd have ONE embie left that we'd obviously want to transfer (instead of just letting it sit there!), and go through all this AGAIN, not having a clue if it's even viable. I'm ready for this to just happen already, and I'd really rather just do this ONE more damn time. I know PGS doesnt guarantee anything... but at least we wouldnt spend the time, emotions, and money going through this TWO more times, not knowing which/if any are even viable. Also, as I thought about it more... if we do PGS, and we put in 1-2 chromosomally normal embies, and it STILL results in another CP, then we know that something else is going on in there, and my RE would have the knowledge she needs to decide if there are other tests I need, or something else we should try. If we don't do PGS, we'll never know whether it was the embies or me. And I've already decided that I will do another full IVF cycle (another ER and all) if this fails. I'm not going to quit until i have a baby, so doing PGS will at least give us some answers.

I think this approach is wise. Might as well try to be armed with as much info as you can to tweak protocol is it's needed to maximize your chances. It will happen, have faith and keep that positive attitude.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Oh also, I laughed at the MIL story Terri. What a headache. Im having the 3rd counseling session with the in laws this week. I think it's making me dislike them more. My morning sickness seems to calm down whenever I need it most...(to throw up on them) haha! I think I get to have "the floor" this week. My bitchiness is kicked into high gear for week 10 of pregnancy! Watch out, people!

Sorry you're still feeling sick, hopefully it passes after the 1st tri is over. As for the MIL, let it rip. Get it all out or else resentment will fester and you don't need that now. You can verbally vomit all the stuff you want. You just might feel better!


----------



## beaglemom

Okay guys...if you start discussing Gone Girl on here, please include a SPOILER disclosure. Because I have no idea when I will get to it. :)


----------



## moni77

Same here on the Gone Girl front....

Erin - I'm glad you have a plan and it sounds like a good one!

JCM - feel better soon!!

(Wow - 12 people viewing this thread right now...that has to be a record!)


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Hey again everyone!
> 
> Question: Amy, you asked if our insurance is effective Jan 1, will it be approved in time for a Jan 9th start to stimming...that got me thinking. I'm still waiting on our company's insurance broker to provide the infertility treatment details, so I don't know what all is covered/how its covered.
> 
> How is infertility treatment typically covered under insurance? Is there usually a cap on the annual costs? And to Amy's point, does it have to be approved usually before treatment commences? Thanks everyone!


I work for a health insurance company, so i can give you a little info. If your policy (or changes to it) are supposed to be effective 1/1/15, then it should cover a starting date of 1/9/14. However, specifics of what is covered and at how much (if you have copay, deductible, etc) depends on the specific plan. My recommendation is to find out ASAP what you will need from your RE's office and then make sure that it is submitted by 1/1/15. My guess is that if all the paperwork/referrals, etc are not lined up by 1/9/14, you would be able to submit for reimbursement for the covered amount. Does that make sense? Hope this is helpful!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! I got my PGS results....
1 embie came back inconclusive. She said that doesn't mean bad just that there was no result, but all the other 8 came back genetically normal! I'm so relieved. But now my dr is really puzzled because she was expecting it to be genetic problems causing all my miscarriages. So my expected transfer date is January 8th, pending my labs and ultrasound results. 

So excited for you girls with retrievals tomorrow. Keep us updated once you feel up to it.
Erin- sounds like you have a great plan and I agree if you know they are normal and you mc then you know the problem is else where.

Moni- so happy you were able to share with everyone via fb! Enjoy everyday of you pregnancy!
Jen- I so hope the puking passes for you!! Kinda great your where you started weight wise tho!

Leens- Welcome! I agree with everyone else, take it a day at a time! And the stimming isn't too bad, for me it was more stressful from an emotional standpoint. 

Oh I forgot- even though in NC you can't gender select, my nurse told me I had 4 boys and 4girls and 1 unknown! And my hubby is really wanting to put 2 in! Which I would too normally but since I have had trouble carrying just 1 I am saying no. But glad he's open to having 3;)


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Hi girls! I got my PGS results....
> 1 embie came back inconclusive. She said that doesn't mean bad just that there was no result, but all the other 8 came back genetically normal! I'm so relieved. But now my dr is really puzzled because she was expecting it to be genetic problems causing all my miscarriages. So my expected transfer date is January 8th, pending my labs and ultrasound results.
> 
> So excited for you girls with retrievals tomorrow. Keep us updated once you feel up to it.
> Erin- sounds like you have a great plan and I agree if you know they are normal and you mc then you know the problem is else where.
> 
> Moni- so happy you were able to share with everyone via fb! Enjoy everyday of you pregnancy!
> Jen- I so hope the puking passes for you!! Kinda great your where you started weight wise tho!
> 
> Leens- Welcome! I agree with everyone else, take it a day at a time! And the stimming isn't too bad, for me it was more stressful from an emotional standpoint.
> 
> Oh I forgot- even though in NC you can't gender select, my nurse told me I had 4 boys and 4girls and 1 unknown! And my hubby is really wanting to put 2 in! Which I would too normally but since I have had trouble carrying just 1 I am saying no. But glad he's open to having 3;)

That is awesome. I am trying to convince my husband to let them tell me the sex of the litter :) but he is still not sure he wants to know. But we def do not want to be able to choose the sex.

So I forgot to tell you guys I am a crazy person...big shocker there! Aren't we all ;) I went online & downloaded some weekly calendar templates. I started it for next week. I plan to write notes on what procedures I have done & if any feedback from them. Then when I trigger, I plan to test every day & tape the test to the paper to keep. I am nuts. :)


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Ya I saw them in the box but I assumed there was a reason why the nurse didn't have me using them. It took a few days until I got curious enough to look online to see how they worked. And it was exactly the same thing, just easier #-o

Babywhisperer - The trick the nurse told me to do with the Ganirelix is to pull the syringe down a little first (this gets any medication out of the top of the needle if any) then tap to get the bubbles out, then slowly push up.

kfs1 - I know right!! But other than that everything is good. My retrieval is going to be on Friday or Saturday so we are going to be 1 day apart or possibly the same day!! :)

Leens08 - Welcome :) This is my first IVF cycle so I'm learning as I go. As everyone else has already said, all the ladies here are very friendly and very helpful. Even when heavily medicated with hormones hee hee :haha:

Moni - Congrats on making it official :) Was everyone so excited? Did you get lots of comments?

Knitgirl & Brighteyez73 - YAY!! Good Luck tomorrow. Check in as soon as you feel up to it!! Can't wait to get updates!!

Erin - Great plan! I think you're making a good decision. Like I told you before, your reasoning during your decision making always makes perfect sense to me :)

JCM - I hope you feel better soon geesh!! You know what they say about really bad morning sickness though... that it's probably a girl :) I guess we'll have to wait and see if the old wives tale stands true!!

LadySosa - I'm not too sure about the insurance since mine didn't cover anything at all (well except the blood work). But I have seen others who's insurance did cover it mention that their clinic had to get the approval from the insurance company to start the cycle. But that's as much as I know. And I'm not sure if that was true for everyone. Also, I think some had to do IUI's first before an IVF cycle would be covered. So as soon as you find out what insurance and coverage you'll have, start researching everything so you'll be ready to go :)

jkb11 - Congratulations!! Those are GREAT results!! 

beaglemom - I can't wait to see all your baby stuff!!!


Funny how we always want what we don't have. I love rain. I would love to live where it rained all the time. It never rains here. I'm so tired of not having distinct seasons. I am tired of it being 80 on Christmas Day lol. But if I moved to Seattle, how many years would I survive before I missed the sun? LOL


----------



## Leens08

Thanks so much, I think it's important to speak to people who are in the same boat especially if you don't know anyone else in the same position :)


----------



## Leens08

As I said...still very new and learning to use this forum, tried to reply but I ended up posting...gotta go work now so I'll sit and navigate tonight lol for now.

Thanks so much baby whisperer, *beaglemom, booger76, LadySosa, kfs1, moni, knitgirl, ERosePW and Amy* - your welcoming is I cannot even begin to tell you...so needed...especially since I've stopped speaking to friends and family in general, their pity is very unwelcome and hurtful.
*Beaglemom* I've tried acupuncture but hated it, was so sore and uncomfortable and the shocks were unbearable, so disappointed, I've started massage in the hopes that will calm me down - maybe I just went to a really bad acupuncturist?

On a happy note! For my 2 IUI's I begged nurses to do my shots after hours and ran to the emergency rooms, it was a nightmare but for my first IVF shot, I did it myself, I'm so proud - DH just faints at the sight of needles.

Good luck girls (or break a leg ;)


----------



## kfs1

brighteyez/knit - Todddddday's the day. Good luck ladies.

Erin - I think PGS is the perfect choice for you. Like you said, if it happens that the FT is unsuccessful, at least you can rule one thing out. Yay! I can't wait for your next transfer. :)

Terri - I think the time change messed with me, too! So annoying, right? Any word from the nurse?!?!?!?!? Come on already!

Booger - I bet you anything they know each other! My husband lived in an apartment off-campus that was attached to a post office with 3 other people. I know they used to have a lot of parties back in the day. Ask your husband if that rings any bells. :)

JCM - Wow. I'm sorry that you've been so sick. I'm sure you've tried all of the common remedies already, right? Anyway, hope you start to feel somewhat normal again soon. Are the counseling sessions helping at all?

LadySosa - At my company, we have a 15K max for fertility coverage. That includes any fertility-related surgeries, tests, IUIs, IVFs, etc. My husband's insurance is different. There is no $ amount max but they cover up to a certain # of IUIs and up to 3 IVFs in a row (but will cover further IVFs if one is successful, like for example, if you're trying to have a second child.) So, basically, every plan is different. Like knit said, try to get as much information up front and try to get your REs office involved so they can get everything in place on time. Yay! Good news either way. :)

Moni - Yay for the FB announcement. I bet everyone's so excited for you!! :)

JKB - Congrats on your results. :)

Amy - That would be awesome if we're on the same day. :)

Leens - Totally agree. No matter how supportive our friends & family are, they can really just never understand what we're all going through. Also, sometimes I just don't want to flood people with details but I know I can dump everything on the ladies here. :)

Working from home this morning and then headed back in for yet another ultrasound at 9:30. So, I told my mom over the weekend. She was fine. No real reaction, other than being worried about the surgery aspect of it. And I told my MIL as well. For whatever reason, I thought it would be good to share with her since we haven't really shared much with my DHs family. I can't really explain it but I feel like she was almost "embarrassed" for me or something. Like, she said, "Oh, I wouldn't tell anyone else about that." or something like that. And then she preceded to talk about how she had the OPPOSITE problem when she was younger. It was just TOO easy for her so she had to be really careful. Needless to say, I immediately regretted telling her and will not be telling anyone else for sure. That said, I'm putting it out of my head because in all honestly, I feel like she really just didn't know what to say and she's such a great person so I know she wasn't intentionally trying to hurt my feelings or anything. People will never understand this process unless they're going through it. Of course this isn't our ideal method for having a baby but we're strong women and we're doing what we have to do! 

OK sorry - rant over. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I seriously can't keep up.

Moni-Yeah for the FB announcement. I bet all your friends are so excited.

Hope the retrievals go well for everyone today. I called the nurse and she still hadn't heard from the insurance or whoever says that I need CD3 bloods. She was like "Well, we can just stay on BC." I thought, 'no..if I can get off of it and try naturally, that would make me feel better.' I hope today she has results for me. I've been on BCP for almost a week now. I go back to my regular obgyn today for my annual exam. I hope it's a fast and easy appointment.


----------



## beaglemom

Leens - one note on massage...just be careful when you are doing them. I think you are supposed to avoid deep tissue. But I may be wrong. But I would just look in to that some or maybe ask your dr if it is safe & what time in the cycle it is safe. I plan to also use massage maybe before my retrieval for both me & husband.

kfs - that is awesome coverage. I wish we were covered, but we have accepted that...but one day all companies will be doing it. We can only hope this journey is easier on the next generations.

None of my family knows. Only my banker & manger because I felt like I had to tell them. And a friend who went through 4 years of trying before getting a natural positive & then my best friend. My manager is so great. She is a woman. Sometimes she is too great. Almost everytime she talks to me she asks me how I am & how things are going & I know she means the treatments. Sometimes I just don't want to talk about it. I wanted to tell my mom but worried because I don't know how she would feel about it & also don't want her to worry. She worries a lot. In the end the thought of surprising her was better than worrying her. I just hope she does not want to visit around my retrieval/transfer dates. My whole family on both sides seemed to have the issue of it being too easy. We are filled with unplanned pregnancies. If only me & my husband could be so lucky.

I am glad you guys like the videos. We did the baby stuff last night but did not edit it yet. My husband checks it every night to see how many views we have...he is too funny.

Oh one other thing I wanted to bring up. I follow someone else who is having a rough time with IVF. Someone on her thread said a girl in her office was doing IVF & boucing around telling someone she was going to get pregnant this week. The girl posting said how rude & how she wanted to scream & say it isn't so easy for everyone. Now, I know it is not easy. We have some people here who have not had it easy. But I would hope that when I say I am getting pregnant in Dec (& I do say that) that you guys would understand the power of a positive attitude. I would never try to stomp on someone who was doing IVF & trying to be positive in that way. I am sure in the back of that girl's mind she know it is not 100%. But why rain on the small window we have for hope? If it fails, we will know soon enough. I would rather think I am pregnant for 2 weeks than mope around talking about the odds against me. And I hope me acting so sure of myself does not offend anyone here. I know some of us are having some bad luck. As I have said 100 times, we all have our own journey. Mine is different from everyone else. I expect everyone doing a transfer to be pregnant at their beta. No reason to think otherwise. I hope everyone on here knows I think about all of our struggles. And all I want it to have a virtual picture in my head of all of us in the summer time together showing off the bumps. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh yeah, beaglemom-I couldn't watch the videos. Can I find them on youtube? I tried clicking on the link at work and at home and they are just not playing for me.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Oh yeah, beaglemom-I couldn't watch the videos. Can I find them on youtube? I tried clicking on the link at work and at home and they are just not playing for me.

They are not public on youtube. I will send you a link in PM...maybe that will work.


----------



## terripeachy

Yes it worked! Thanks. I love your hubs' tshirt. hee hee.


----------



## moni77

JKB - great results!! Can't wait until January.

FXed on todays retrievals!!

Beagle - don't forget here you are PUPO - no other way to think about it!!

I had over 200 likes and about 100 comments. My mother's post (I think she is more excited then me :haha:) got about the same number. It came out at a good time - I really popped this week!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Good luck to *knitgirl *and *brighteyez*! I hope your retrievals go easy peasy today.

*Terri *- Good luck at your appointment today. Fun, fun. :haha: Actually, I wonder if our annual exams will now seem like nothing that we have all been through IVF? I hope your find out soon whether or not you need the CD3 bloodwork. How annoying. I completely understand. I've been on BCP for 30 days now - I could have had natural cycle in that time. Oh well!

*Beagle* - I think it's great to positive. Your comments have never offended me but I also don't feel like I have really had a struggle. We only tried for 7 cycles and then jumped straight into IVF so I feel like I didn't go through a lot of the emotional turmoil that others have gone through. Since I haven't had a transfer yet, I don't know what it's like to succeed or fail so I can't relate to that part of it at all.

*kfs *- I'll have to see if that rings a bell with DH. I know he partied quite a bit so who know what he actually remembers. :haha: Good luck with your ultrasound today! I think you're right when you say that people probably just don't know what to say. Hopefully, you'll be pregnant soon and how you got there will be a distant memory to them.

*Leens08 *- Congrats on doing your first shot. They get much easier as you move along.

*Amy* - Haha! I hear you on the weather front. While I am glad that we have more sun than rain here in Montana, there are times when I just really wish a for a few good days of pouring rain (mainly in the summer when it's so dry). I love winter so 80 degrees on Christmas would be hard for me. I want it snowy and cold! 

*jkb* - Congrats on your 4 normal boys and 4 normal girls! That's amazing!!! 

*LadySosa* - Sorry, I'm not much help on the insurance front. We paid for most everything out of pocket!! I hope you can get it figured out soon so you know how you'll be able to proceed.

*Jen* - Sorry you've been so sick!! That's awful. I hope you're feeling much better soon. Maybe after you get your turn to let it all out at your counseling session you'll feel better. :winkwink: Don't hold back!

*babywhisperer* - We missed the snow in Vermont - unfortunately. I'll take snow over rain anyday. Denver would be great! Just sayin.....:winkwink: We love to ski too so if we were ever to move back East, it would have to be to Vermont or New Hampshire. 

*Erin* - So glad you came to your decision. It sounds like a good one to me. It's nice you had time to think about it and weigh all the different scenarios. I'd hate to have had to make that decision in a short amount of time. Temp drop today - I'm hoping that mean AF is on her way so you can get moving along again!

Hello to *Moni*! I think it's cute that your Mom is so excited!!

I just started Gone Girl too (thanks to you ladies) so no spoiling anything, okay! I can't put it down. I finished another book on Sunday and bought Gone Girl for my Kindle right away. Nothing like instant gratification. I'm about 1/3 of the way through. I had heard where it's hard to read because of the way it's written but I'm not seeing that. I wish I hadn't seen any of the movie previews or knew who the actors were because that's how I see them in my mind now. I like to conjure up my own images of characters. Oh well.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day - get out and vote!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Hi girls! I got my PGS results....
> 1 embie came back inconclusive. She said that doesn't mean bad just that there was no result, but all the other 8 came back genetically normal! I'm so relieved. But now my dr is really puzzled because she was expecting it to be genetic problems causing all my miscarriages. So my expected transfer date is January 8th, pending my labs and ultrasound results.
> 
> So excited for you girls with retrievals tomorrow. Keep us updated once you feel up to it.
> Erin- sounds like you have a great plan and I agree if you know they are normal and you mc then you know the problem is else where.
> 
> Moni- so happy you were able to share with everyone via fb! Enjoy everyday of you pregnancy!
> Jen- I so hope the puking passes for you!! Kinda great your where you started weight wise tho!
> 
> Leens- Welcome! I agree with everyone else, take it a day at a time! And the stimming isn't too bad, for me it was more stressful from an emotional standpoint.
> 
> Oh I forgot- even though in NC you can't gender select, my nurse told me I had 4 boys and 4girls and 1 unknown! And my hubby is really wanting to put 2 in! Which I would too normally but since I have had trouble carrying just 1 I am saying no. But glad he's open to having 3;)

So awesome!! Congrats on so many great embies!!! I keep thinking of how many to transfer and SET is becoming more common. I don't want to risk a complicated pregnancy with multiples but Dr said to do 2 good ones on day 3 or if we get th day 5 and we have a great blastocyst to do 1....he basically said if we want to focus on getting prego to do more than 1 but if we really don't want twins to do just 1. I'm torn. How will we know if they will go to day 5, do we risk losing them all?


----------



## LadySosa

*knitgirl* - thank you so much! That helps a lot. That's kind of what I was thinking, even if any approval comes in late we could submit the claim for reimbursement. I just found out that its a $20k lifetime max, so enough for a little more than 1 cycle. Not bad!

*kfs1* - Ugh! Not the response you were probably hoping for from your MIL! I think you're right, I've noticed when I tell people, I don't feel uncomfortable, but I think it makes them uncomfortable, and they don't really know what to say. I also have gotten that response where people say "Oh I had the opposite problem, my husband looked at me funny and I'd get pregnant!" It's like, is that supposed to make me feel better?? But, I think it goes into the same camp of, 'I don't know what to say,' so they blurt something out like that. Probably later they regret saying it.
My boss was like, "your coworker, Jane, was having similar infertility issues and she was never able to get pregnant. So please be sensitive when discussing around her." I was like....umm...Ok... 

On a side note, have you guys seen "What to Expect When You're Expecting"? I saw the movie a few years back but I think now I will appreciate it more! I remember it being really funny. Didn't get very good reviews, but I enjoyed it!

Good luck today *brighteyez* and *knitgirl*!

*Moni* - how exciting to make the big announcement! It's always a little more real once its "FB official!" Congrats!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I hope this appointment is a breeze. In years past, my doctor was always like 'can you relax?' hee hee. Now i'll be ready to jump on the table and get it overwith. I think the people that were confused reading Gone Girl don't read very much. There have been a lot of books lately with various perspectives, so they are just clueless. It's a super easy read. enjoy!

babyw-Your doctors will know what's best. Just let them do their job.

LadySosa-No, I never saw that movie, and that's funny what your boss said. People have no idea how all this stuff works. We are in a secret society. hee hee. Sucks about your coworker. Did she adopt or did she remain childless?

hello Leens-welcome!

brighteyez/knitgirl-OK..you girls should be about to ride home now..check in soon! We're eager to hear the reports.


----------



## ERosePW

*brighteyes and knitgirl*.... GL today! Can't wait to hear your reports. :) Just post whenever you're feeling up to it... rest up first if you need to! 

*jkb*, that is seriously AMAZING! I think that's the 1st time I've heard of 100% embies being chromosomally normal! Congrats on that, because that is REALLY amazing news! And now that you've gotten the results, your RE knows that your past m/c's _may _have been from something else, and she can determine other testing...has she mentioned what she might want to check? I had my RE test me for that blood clotting issue and whatever that other test is where our immune system rejects the embies...? Can't remember what it was called. Both tests came back normal, but it gave me some peace of mind to rule it out.

*LadySosa*, that $20k max will probably go further than you think. All insurance works different, but if I had to guess, as long as you're using an in-network RE, your insurance _should _have negotiated rates w/ them, so the money stretches further than you'd imagine. I think I've given an example before, but basically, if I do a $10k procedure (just using round numbers), my insurance co's negotiated rate might be around $6500. So IF yours is similar, rather than having $10,000 left, you'd still have $13,500 left. Not sure if yours will work the same, but I'd think they'd have negotiated rates. My lifetime max is a little less than yours, and so far it has paid for one full IVF cycle (fresh transfer), my FET (FET is significantly cheaper also), and will pay for my next FET as well! So a lot more than I expected. Now, I do have a separate lifetime max for injectables though, and that is a huge portion of the cost, so I'm sure that has helped. But just thought I'd give you an example. 

*BabyW*, remind me.... are you planning on doing PGS? Seems like that's when SET is the most common. If someone prefers not to have twins and they've done PGS to assure they are transferring a viable embie, then SET is a great option. But even if you aren't doing PGS, if you really do worry a lot about twins, SET is still a good option. Heck, Moni only transferred one without PGS, and she's prego as ever, hehe! 
For me, even though I've decided to do PGS on my last 4 embies, I'll still transfer 2, as long as we have 2 good ones. Mostly because PGS still isn't a 100% guarantee that they'd stick, so I still want to have 2 in there, _just in case_. And also DH and I don't mind twins since I'm getting older and we have no children. So while it would be tough, we'd be ok with it.

*kfs*, My mom was kinda like your mom... not much of a reaction. But mostly because I think she feels bad for me. She loves me and it breaks her heart to see me struggling, and none of my siblings, cousins, etc. have had any fertility issues. I'm literally the only one in my very, very large family (at least, that i know of). But after a few weeks of knowing, she started acting excited about it. If it wasn't gonna happen the natural way for me, then the thought of IVF working (eventually) did make her very happy for me. Sorry about your MIL's reaction... I know you said she's a great person, so obviously she didnt mean anything by it. But what a thing to say.... "For me it was the total opposite problem.":haha: I'm sure you are right... she just didnt know what else to say. She probably hasn't known anyone else to go through IVF and was clueless how to respond. But sometimes stuff like that just kinda stings because you want people to understand so badly.

Hi to everyone else! Terri, you asked if I'd read Gone Girl yet too, and I forgot to respond! No, I haven't read it just yet... I still need to buy it and get started, but I'm trying to finish up another book first. I wish I'd already read it so that we could chat about it, hehe! :) Hope everyone is having a great day. I probably missed a few people that I meant to respond to, but I have a con call in ten minutes, so I need to focus on work, ha! But I did read EVERYONE's updates! :thumbup:


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> brighteyez/knit - Todddddday's the day. Good luck ladies.
> 
> Erin - I think PGS is the perfect choice for you. Like you said, if it happens that the FT is unsuccessful, at least you can rule one thing out. Yay! I can't wait for your next transfer. :)
> 
> Terri - I think the time change messed with me, too! So annoying, right? Any word from the nurse?!?!?!?!? Come on already!
> 
> Booger - I bet you anything they know each other! My husband lived in an apartment off-campus that was attached to a post office with 3 other people. I know they used to have a lot of parties back in the day. Ask your husband if that rings any bells. :)
> 
> JCM - Wow. I'm sorry that you've been so sick. I'm sure you've tried all of the common remedies already, right? Anyway, hope you start to feel somewhat normal again soon. Are the counseling sessions helping at all?
> 
> LadySosa - At my company, we have a 15K max for fertility coverage. That includes any fertility-related surgeries, tests, IUIs, IVFs, etc. My husband's insurance is different. There is no $ amount max but they cover up to a certain # of IUIs and up to 3 IVFs in a row (but will cover further IVFs if one is successful, like for example, if you're trying to have a second child.) So, basically, every plan is different. Like knit said, try to get as much information up front and try to get your REs office involved so they can get everything in place on time. Yay! Good news either way. :)
> 
> Moni - Yay for the FB announcement. I bet everyone's so excited for you!! :)
> 
> JKB - Congrats on your results. :)
> 
> Amy - That would be awesome if we're on the same day. :)
> 
> Leens - Totally agree. No matter how supportive our friends & family are, they can really just never understand what we're all going through. Also, sometimes I just don't want to flood people with details but I know I can dump everything on the ladies here. :)
> 
> Working from home this morning and then headed back in for yet another ultrasound at 9:30. So, I told my mom over the weekend. She was fine. No real reaction, other than being worried about the surgery aspect of it. And I told my MIL as well. For whatever reason, I thought it would be good to share with her since we haven't really shared much with my DHs family. I can't really explain it but I feel like she was almost "embarrassed" for me or something. Like, she said, "Oh, I wouldn't tell anyone else about that." or something like that. And then she preceded to talk about how she had the OPPOSITE problem when she was younger. It was just TOO easy for her so she had to be really careful. Needless to say, I immediately regretted telling her and will not be telling anyone else for sure. That said, I'm putting it out of my head because in all honestly, I feel like she really just didn't know what to say and she's such a great person so I know she wasn't intentionally trying to hurt my feelings or anything. People will never understand this process unless they're going through it. Of course this isn't our ideal method for having a baby but we're strong women and we're doing what we have to do!
> 
> OK sorry - rant over. :)

I COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE!!! I regret telling my Mom stuff as soon as I'm done saying it. Instead of being supportive and positive it is criticism or judgement. I wish that would change. What she thinks doesn't matter and neither does what anyone else has to say or think. This is so common that there is standing room only at my Dr every morning. Whatever stigma is left will be gone the more people realize that if companies like FB and Google are paying for their employees to freeze their eggs this is not a rare problem. I made the mistake of telling a friend what I am doing and she got prego for #1 the first time trying and is prego with #2 after trying twice, the 1st mo she had a cp. She said she could never do what I'm doing. I said this, you don't know what you would do or how strong you are until you have no other option. This will make us stronger and more appreciative.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> *brighteyes and knitgirl*.... GL today! Can't wait to hear your reports. :) Just post whenever you're feeling up to it... rest up first if you need to!
> 
> *jkb*, that is seriously AMAZING! I think that's the 1st time I've heard of 100% embies being chromosomally normal! Congrats on that, because that is REALLY amazing news! And now that you've gotten the results, your RE knows that your past m/c's _may _have been from something else, and she can determine other testing...has she mentioned what she might want to check? I had my RE test me for that blood clotting issue and whatever that other test is where our immune system rejects the embies...? Can't remember what it was called. Both tests came back normal, but it gave me some peace of mind to rule it out.
> 
> *LadySosa*, that $20k max will probably go further than you think. All insurance works different, but if I had to guess, as long as you're using an in-network RE, your insurance _should _have negotiated rates w/ them, so the money stretches further than you'd imagine. I think I've given an example before, but basically, if I do a $10k procedure (just using round numbers), my insurance co's negotiated rate might be around $6500. So IF yours is similar, rather than having $10,000 left, you'd still have $13,500 left. Not sure if yours will work the same, but I'd think they'd have negotiated rates. My lifetime max is a little less than yours, and so far it has paid for one full IVF cycle (fresh transfer), my FET (FET is significantly cheaper also), and will pay for my next FET as well! So a lot more than I expected. Now, I do have a separate lifetime max for injectables though, and that is a huge portion of the cost, so I'm sure that has helped. But just thought I'd give you an example.
> 
> *BabyW*, remind me.... are you planning on doing PGS? Seems like that's when SET is the most common. If someone prefers not to have twins and they've done PGS to assure they are transferring a viable embie, then SET is a great option. But even if you aren't doing PGS, if you really do worry a lot about twins, SET is still a good option. Heck, Moni only transferred one without PGS, and she's prego as ever, hehe!
> For me, even though I've decided to do PGS on my last 4 embies, I'll still transfer 2, as long as we have 2 good ones. Mostly because PGS still isn't a 100% guarantee that they'd stick, so I still want to have 2 in there, _just in case_. And also DH and I don't mind twins since I'm getting older and we have no children. So while it would be tough, we'd be ok with it.
> 
> *kfs*, My mom was kinda like your mom... not much of a reaction. But mostly because I think she feels bad for me. She loves me and it breaks her heart to see me struggling, and none of my siblings, cousins, etc. have had any fertility issues. I'm literally the only one in my very, very large family (at least, that i know of). But after a few weeks of knowing, she started acting excited about it. If it wasn't gonna happen the natural way for me, then the thought of IVF working (eventually) did make her very happy for me. Sorry about your MIL's reaction... I know you said she's a great person, so obviously she didnt mean anything by it. But what a thing to say.... "For me it was the total opposite problem.":haha: I'm sure you are right... she just didnt know what else to say. She probably hasn't known anyone else to go through IVF and was clueless how to respond. But sometimes stuff like that just kinda stings because you want people to understand so badly.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Terri, you asked if I'd read Gone Girl yet too, and I forgot to respond! No, I haven't read it just yet... I still need to buy it and get started, but I'm trying to finish up another book first. I wish I'd already read it so that we could chat about it, hehe! :) Hope everyone is having a great day. I probably missed a few people that I meant to respond to, but I have a con call in ten minutes, so I need to focus on work, ha! But I did read EVERYONE's updates! :thumbup:

Not doing PGS. My Dr said they only encourage it after multiple losses and since I had a healthy baby less than a yr ago he felt I should skip it. I hope I don't regret that. Dh also wasn't a fan of doing it either. I was out voted. 

If I didn't have a 10.5mo old I'd be fine with twins, but 3 under 2 would be a challenge and I don't know how we could manage with daycare. I have no choice but to work and I can't imagine how 1 person could handle a toddler and twin newborns. It would take a village. If I didn't have to work I would be fine with twins. Then again, twins is better than the other option. 

Beagle I love your positive mindset. It's like you are willing it to happen. I believe that positive visualization works.

Thinking of you Knit & Brighteyez!!! Let us know the awesome results when you can.

Terri, I hope the appt is a breeze too. I hate going to the obgyn, but after all of the appts and procedures I could probably sleep thru a pap. But it's still unpleasant. 

Moni, it's a wonderful time, embrace it. My parents friends were so happy for me but more happy for my Mom who was dying to be a Grandma. She's the last of her friends to experience it. Get ready for TONS of attention!

Afm, had another appt this morning and this Dr sees 4 good follies on the right and left, but said I might trigger tonight but definitely no later than tomorrow. Acupuncture last night was great. She hooks me up to mini jumper cables to get a deeper treatment, even with the little pulses I get super relaxed. But my abdomen looks like a dart board.

I think I need to buy Gone Girl now and read it. My nanny loved it and she is trying to get me to read Outlander series. I watched the show this season and all I can say is, I love Jamie. I will watch ever season just for him. Yum.


----------



## kfs1

Trigger tonight ladies. Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks ladies!! I'm still excited &#55357;&#56832;

Babywisperer- I had the same concern. In my situation the embryologist called and updated me on day 3/5/6. They based their next step on how the embies were doing. On day 3 all 21 were still going strong so they didn't interupt them on day 4, they checked on day 5 and still had like 10 mAking it but a few were slowing so they did my Pgs biopsy on 7 and immediately froze them but let the other 3 go one more night and I ended up with 2 more to biopsy and freeze. From what I have read and experienced they proceed based on the quality of the embryos when they check them. 
Crazy questions , what is SET? 

Erin-it honestly makes me really nervous not knowing the cause. I keep reminding myself that sometimes no news is good news. My dr mentioned that it could be my body rejecting the fetus as in an immune response. If I remember right there wasn't a certain test to be able to test for that. Do you know of one??? My dr. Said it can develop over time as well. Is there a treatment for that??


----------



## jkb11

Kfs-!!!!! Yay!!!! We must have been posting at same time. Enjoy not stimming tomorrow!!! Goodluck&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Leens08

*Beaglemom* Thanks for the advise on the massage, I will ask my RE when I see him, never thought it may be a problem, I am thinking of reflexology as an alternative

Thanks for all the welcoming girls, you all rock!

I've been reading posts on insurance, wow you guys are lucky! I'm from Cape Town, SA, there aren't many IVF boards in SA that's why I've joined this one because IVF is too expensive, we don't have insurance, we have medical aid which is 100% private unless you work for the government, also unless you have the executive option, they don't cover fertility treatment. Which means I pay for my meds, my IVF, RE fees, everything 100% out of my pocket, which is about R30 000 in SA for one fresh egg transfer cycle, R30 000 is a lot of money so most people opt not to go the IVF route. Said that, we do have some excellent fertility clinics, one 10 mins drive from my house. If this IVF cycle does not work, I'm going to them for my next cycle, currently I am seeing a Nigerian (thought that may interest you) RE at the University of Cape Town private academic hospital (awesome doctor). I decided to share my story so you may feel more positive about your financial options, sometimes things may look bleak but they can always be bleaker ;)

I have a scan scheduled on Saturday morning, my RE will then let us know when the egg transfer will be done, next week sometime, so nervous!


----------



## Leens08

kfs1 said:


> Trigger tonight ladies. Ahhhhhhhhh.

Good luck **


----------



## beaglemom

Glitch in the plan ladies...my prescription coverage has run out! But Freedom Fertility gave me what their best prices were. The follistim is killing me. So I am going to look in to the site Jen used & another site I heard of to see if I can get it cheaper. I feel like my coverage may have been lifetime, but not sure. Either way, I am not waiting until January. So I guess that is the downside to doing the medicated IUIs...run out of coverage. But I have some time, so I will be researching tonight.


----------



## kfs1

Girls - I have syringes with needles all the same size. Am I supposed to have a larger needle for reconstitution or does it not matter? I had q-caps for my other meds.

Edit: never mind. All is good. Talked to my doc. :)


----------



## Amy1976

beaglemom - I am 100% with you on a positive attitude! Because I am for sure getting pregnant next week! :haha: Also, check to see if you can switch back to Bravelle. The manufacturer of Bravelle and Menopur is having a rebate right now. 50% back on the Bravelle and 15% on the Menopur. So after the rebate your prices are pretty close to the ones on the out of country websites. It saved me a lot of money (or it will when I get the rebate check back lol).

booger76 - You are so right, I used to dread the annual exam. Now it seems like a piece of cake compared to everything we've been through. 

Babywhisperer - You have to read Outlander. It was such a great series. I love historical fiction. If you love Jamie in the show, you'll LOVE him in the book.

kfs1 - Whoo hoo for triggering tonight!!


----------



## moni77

yay for triggering kfs!!

beagle - Im sure the med situation will work itself out. Glad you found out now with time to work with them...

This is not my mom's first grandchild - one of my sisters and my brother both have 2 - the youngest is 9 though...so its been awhile. She just loves babies and throwing baby showers. I already told her I will fly out to Cali Presidents weekend in Feb so she can throw a shower for me. I specifically said NO to bridal showers - but bring on the baby showers!!


----------



## knitgirl

Hi everyone! I just read through all your posts since I was last on here - so much going on! :) I'd like to write more tomorrow once I'm on my laptop. It's hard to type a lot on my phone. But sounds like everyone is waiting for an update, so here it is ...

The retrieval went really well and they got 20 eggs!! We will find out tmr how many fertilized. I'm pretty tender in my abdomen, but resting and am taking tmr off from work. My DH has been wonderful, as usual. :) 

Thanks so much for all your well wishes! 

Hope you're doing well *Brighteyez*! Can't wait to hear from you. :)


----------



## beaglemom

I am feeling a bit heavy after hearing the news. The meds would cost me $5500. Not sure about using the Europe countries. I will look in to those rebates. At the end of the day, I will pay whatever...but this is just making the numbers on everything I have done add up in my mind & depressing me. But I am sure I will feel better tomorrow. Just had a awesome dinner of chicken, mashed potatoes, & mac & cheese. No watching my diet tonight. Comfort food :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I am feeling a bit heavy after hearing the news. The meds would cost me $5500. Not sure about using the Europe countries. I will look in to those rebates. At the end of the day, I will pay whatever...but this is just making the numbers on everything I have done add up in my mind & depressing me. But I am sure I will feel better tomorrow. Just had a awesome dinner of chicken, mashed potatoes, & mac & cheese. No watching my diet tonight. Comfort food :)

I'm sorry about the meds. Ask your dr if anyone donated any meds. Sometimes they donate what they don't use. Worst case scenario save all receipts and get a nice tax wrote off. 

Kfs woohoo trigger time! 

Knitgirl that is amazing. So happy for you!!

Tonight I didn't trigger. I did another 150 menopur and 150 Gonal F, and Ganirelix. I go back for bw and us tomorrow. I hope I trigger tomorrow night. 

Off to bed. Getting to the Dr for 7am in the city has me wiped. 

Good luck and sleep well ladies.


----------



## JCM

For sure ask about past patients who have extra drugs!!! I'm a patient who has lots of leftovers (due to my drama of not getting my meds in time grrrrr) and my RE will be letting any of the ivf patients know that I have extras to purchase cheaper in case they get in a bind like I did. I donated a lot of my extra needles and mixing stuff too. We were fortunate enough to be able to pay for everything out of pocket but I was still stressed over the big numbers. Now, I could care less but at the time I was FREAKING OUT! If you weren't around for that, flip back a bunch of pages. Lol what a nightmare! If everything had worked out perfectly I would have spent 2300 bucks on my meds. Maybe a bit more because they had to push me a little harder towards the end. Well worth it because today I am measuring right where I should be for 10 weeks! I do all of my blood tests tomorrow for chromosome and genetic abnormalities. Plus, I get the gender test! Yay! I'm a little nervous for the cystic fibrosis results (my uncle died from CF) but I think my mom is only 25% carrier and nothing like that on DH side. So, I feel good. Plus, my OB gave me some samples of nausea meds so I'm hoping that will make me feel like myself again. I also got the OK to lift some weights and have sex again! Apparently when you're on blood thinners, your cervix is really sensitive to anything and there could be lots of bleeding due to sex! Then, pregnant women freak out and think something is terribly wrong. My OB says if anything crazy happens I can get an ultrasound right away. She's so nice. 

Wow! 20 eggs! Great news! Rest up! Glad your hubby is so awesome! ; )

Hope you're feeling good kfs! You're almost done!!!


----------



## booger76

Beagle - I went through Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy and they were waaaaaay cheaper on the Follistim than Freedom. They also had several discount programs available. One was called First Steps which is a % off based on your income and the other was called New Life where I paid $25 to get $100 off for every $1000 I spent. I also signed up for DesignRx, which is free, and that qualifies you for various discounts as well. Oh, and Walgreens sent me a $25 gift card to cover the cost of my joining the New Life program. Might be worth giving them a call - (800) 424-9002.


----------



## kfs1

knitgirl - Congratulations! 20 sounds great. Hope you're feeling good today.

Brighteyez - Hope your retrieval went well.

Beagle - Ugh. That really stinks about your meds. I hope you're able to find a cheaper alternative. SO unfair. :(

Babywhisperer - Good luck at your appt. today. Hope you're able to trigger tonight.

JCM - I hope the nausea meds do the trick for you. Man, it must be brutal.


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-Woohoo!! Great numbers...I can't wait to hear the report today.

brighteyez-What's the scoop, chica?

beaglemom-I'm sorry to hear about the meds...You know I had the same problem and I ended up putting it on my credit card (sucky), but my nurse did tell me that you can take it off come tax time, so I hope she's right and I get SOME of the money back. I know that doesn't make you feel any better, but Jen is right. Once you're prego, it'll all be a thing of the past, and it won't matter. None of this stuff will matter. :hugs:

Jen-exciting stuff coming up for you. :happydance:

kfs1-Hope the trigger went well last night. Can't wait for your retrieval..Afterwards are you taking endometrin? Did you discuss how many embies to put back at all? Or are we waiting for results and then deciding? Sorry I forget the specifics on everyone. I'm getting old-FAST!

Hi to everyone else! No update here except I went running again yesterday. I did a hill workout. I love it! I do need to map it out though and see how far it was. I felt slow looking at my watch, but maybe my route was farther than I thought. :shrug:


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks everyone...research happening today...thanks Booger, will check Walgreens out. I know at the end of the day, I will pay whatever. But I think my work stress is making me emotional. The good news is meds do not start until Nov 24...so I have time on my side. Another reason I wanted to make my appointment so early.

Amy (I think it was you) suggested I switch meds. I thought about it. I know it is all the same in the end, but I am so paranoid. So since I was on follistim before & they know how my body responds, I think I def want to stick with it even if the cost is higher.

Jen, where did you meds come from when using your site? Someone suggested ivfmeds.com & they come from Europe. Not sure how I feel about overseas meds.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Hope the trigger went well last night. Can't wait for your retrieval..Afterwards are you taking endometrin? Did you discuss how many embies to put back at all? Or are we waiting for results and then deciding? Sorry I forget the specifics on everyone. I'm getting old-FAST!

Haha - Terri, I just responded to you on the oldies page, too. :) The trigger went fine. Had some trouble getting ALL of the liquid out of the vial so I hope I at least got enough! SOOOOO happy to be done with injections. Yep - I'll be starting Crinone the day after retrieval. I know at some point I'll be on Prednisone and E patches, too, but I honestly can't remember if it's after ER or ET or what. :dohh: We'll be putting 2 embies back in. I'm not too nervous about ER - I think I'll be more nervous waiting for the fertilization reports. 10:00 tomorrow at a facility in Manhattan - woohoo! :)


----------



## booger76

Good morning!

*knitgirl *- Congrats on your 20 eggs! :happydance: Very nice. Now the waiting begins.... we're here to help get you through!

*kfs* - Hooray for trigger!!!! :yipee: So excited for you. Tomorrow is the big day!

*Beagle* - Yes, it's good you have plenty of time! Try not to stress too much because you do have time to shop around. I e-mailed or called at least 10 pharmacies since I knew we were paying out of pocket. My Dr. wanted me to use Walgreen's Specialty because they are familiar with them and knew they were reliable. It just so turned out that they were the most competitive with pricing with the research I had done as well. I know there are several other discount programs out there as well. It just depends on the drugs you are using. They were super helpful on the phone helping me get it all straightened out. My total cost went from $5500 with no discounts to $2700 with them - and I didn't qualify for the Baby Steps programs which can lead to anywhere from an additional 25- 75% off. Sorry - I'm not trying to be pushy - just wanting to let you know what was offered to me and what is available out there. :flower:

*Terri* - Ooooh, a hill run. That sounds tough! I hate hills. Even though I live close to the mountains and you'd assume it would be hilly, we actually live in a valley bottom and it's pretty flat. Whenever a race has hills, I die! Good for you. I can't wait to get back at it myself. I am still doing Insanity. Made it through the first month and right now I'm in the recovery week before starting Month 2. :bodyb: 

*Jen* - How exciting that you're ready to get the tests done! Although, I'm sure it's a little nerve-wracking as well. Can't wait to find out what the baby's gender is!

*Babywhisperer* - I hope you monitoring went well and that you get to trigger tonight!!!!

*Leens08* - I think you're our first international on this thread! I'm sorry you have to pay everything out of pocket. We are mostly out of pocket too. It's infuriating how different everyone's insurance is in the States. Some people have great IVF coverage and others get nothing. It's a real bummer for those of us in the last group. I shouldn't complain though because all of my bloodwork has been covered and I only have to pay for part of the cost of my ultrasounds. By the time I get through my transfer next month, we'll have paid close to $20,000 out of pocket. That includes travel expenses, etc. At least I can deduct part of it on my taxes. 

*Brighteyez* - I hope your retrieval went smoothly!

Hello to everyone else!!! :dust:

Back during the summer, when my regular doctor and OB/GYN were trying to figure out the cause of our infertility I had a bunch of blood work done. I've had quite a bit done over the last few years for different reasons. Anyway, point being that my liver enzyme test results have been coming back a little elevated each time. My doctors don't think it's anything to worry about but I had an ultrasound done in August and then my regular doc made an appointment for me to see a specialist to rule anything out. That specialist appointment was yesterday. We were talking about things and discussing what's going on and he was scanning through my file, etc. He mentioned a few different things that can cause the enzymes to be elevated, including Celiac's disease and said that can also cause fertility issues. He must have seen that in my file somewhere. I ended up having to have more blood drawn so he could try to pinpoint what's going on. He's not very concerned based on my overall health, family history and that the ultrasound was clear but wanted to rule some other possibilities out. The whole point of this long story is that at the end of my appointment he asked if I had any questions for him. I mentioned that DH and I were trying to get pregnant and I asked if whatever is the problem with my liver is figured out would me getting pregnant complicate anything? He said no. Then he asked if were actively trying or something like that and I said we were doing IVF. Then he asks where and I tell him a few details - he then says he and his wife were looking into IVF too and he was curious about my doctor. I told him a few more things and then we were done. My guess is that he saw something in my file that mentioned IVF (everything is on a centralized computer system). I didn't mind, actually. I would have talked all day about it if I could have as it felt really good to talk about it out loud. Sorry for the long post, just found it interesting that you never really know when it's going to come up.


----------



## booger76

Oh, and on the FET front, I got my calendar yesterday!!! Wahoo!

Looks like I start Lupron on Monday, then oral Estrace and baby aspirin on the 21st, and then PIO, Medrol and doxycycline on December 4th with transfer scheduled for December 9th.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger that is awesome, we will be so close!

So I got a quote from WinFertility RX. It is not officially, but they basically said $2700. They do everything in bundles. Then Walgreens was $3800 without the 2 discount programs. I will check to see if I qualify for 1st Steps. If not, I will probably go with Win since it is cheaper. So I def do not feel any more stress. I just wish I could prove pay using paystubs instead of 1040 since I can pull my paystub online...I would have to go home to get my 1040. So I will have to wait until tomorrow to send it out. But I have almost 2 weeks before I need it.


----------



## LadySosa

kfs1 said:


> Trigger tonight ladies. Ahhhhhhhhh.

Yay! Good luck!!


----------



## booger76

beaglemom said:


> Booger that is awesome, we will be so close!
> 
> So I got a quote from WinFertility RX. It is not officially, but they basically said $2700. They do everything in bundles. Then Walgreens was $3800 without the 2 discount programs. I will check to see if I qualify for 1st Steps. If not, I will probably go with Win since it is cheaper. So I def do not feel any more stress. I just wish I could prove pay using paystubs instead of 1040 since I can pull my paystub online...I would have to go home to get my 1040. So I will have to wait until tomorrow to send it out. But I have almost 2 weeks before I need it.

That's great!! Much, much cheaper. I, too, hated having to submit the 1040. It felt too personal or something - I was afraid we were going to get scammed somehow, which is ridiculous. I heard back from them very quickly - like within a day - so having to wait an extra day shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Kfs - I'm so excited for you! Good luck tomorrow!

Booger - great story! It's true, I think many people are in the same boat as us, they just don't talk about it. So sometimes its easy to feel like you're all alone going through this. When I talked to my MIL about the IVF she mentioned a few other family members on my DH's side who went through IVF. Very common! It must've been nice to talk about it with someone!

Leens - yes, so cool you are located in SA! We sure have a good variety of locations represented on the thread, but you are the most exotic. =) Sorry that you have to pay for everything out of pocket. =( In the end it will all be worth it tho!

Knitgirl - congrats! 20 sounds like a lot! Looking forward to hearing how many fertilize!

Jen - you must be super excited to find out the gender! Wahoo!

Hi everyone else! Afm - nothing new really. I'm keeping up with my Barre class - and MAN, am I sore. Last night when I left the class and I got home I basically collapsed in my hubby's arms! They work your muscles HARD - especially your booty!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> kfs1-Hope the trigger went well last night. Can't wait for your retrieval..Afterwards are you taking endometrin? Did you discuss how many embies to put back at all? Or are we waiting for results and then deciding? Sorry I forget the specifics on everyone. I'm getting old-FAST!
> 
> Haha - Terri, I just responded to you on the oldies page, too. :) The trigger went fine. Had some trouble getting ALL of the liquid out of the vial so I hope I at least got enough! SOOOOO happy to be done with injections. Yep - I'll be starting Crinone the day after retrieval. I know at some point I'll be on Prednisone and E patches, too, but I honestly can't remember if it's after ER or ET or what. :dohh: We'll be putting 2 embies back in. I'm not too nervous about ER - I think I'll be more nervous waiting for the fertilization reports. 10:00 tomorrow at a facility in Manhattan - woohoo! :)Click to expand...

Yeah no more injections for you!!!! How are you feeling? What facility in Manhattan? I think I am triggering tonight which means pre-op at 6:30am so I will be exhausted for being up late for trigger, being on 5:45 train into city, work all day and come home to acupuncture. I start PIO injections night of retrieval so injections are not over for me. My stats from this morning were lining 9.8, right 19, 17, 15.5, 15 and 3-4 more medium ones. Left 18.5, 18, 16 and 3-4 more medium ones. Dr said onest at 14 could produce an egg so have no idea until retrieval what we are working with. Sounds like estradiol yesterday was 1880. I will know more later when they call with results of blood.

How are you Brighteyez? Knit?

Terri a hill run is hard and so great for endurance. When I used to run I'd do hills and would be able to run faster on days when I did runs on flat terrain. Great fat bruner to do interval work.

Beagle, I hope you get a great discount on meds. If I get a bfp you can have a Gonal F pen for the cost of my copay. That's all I will have leftover. I used my last menopur last night. Might have 1 Ganirelix leftover.

Hi Erin!! What's shakin girl?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Leens08

Well it's Guy Fawkes and I can hear the fireworks in our street which is illegal and my animals are freaking out, people are really insensitive.

*Beaglemom* Sorry about the finances, hope everything works out :)

*Knitgirl* 20 eggs WOW, my egg retrieval is next week, what is normal, what is too low? Does anybody know? I'm quite sure 20 is very high though, good on you girl.

*kfs* good luck with the fertilization reports, I'm sure they'll be positive...sending loadsa positive vibes to you

*Booger76* I suppose our one consolation is the tax relief, small but I've already decided I'm going on holiday with mine ha ha

*Babywhisperer* wish you lotsa lotsa luck on your egg retrieval

I'm getting nervous now for my egg retrieval, which will be next week sometime, I've never been put under, never had an operation, even minor so it's all so very new.

One more thing I've been reading some past posts because I joined late in the thread and some of you waited for months before doing your IVF and are still waiting, I did my IUI last month, tested on day 10 BFN plus no symptoms at all so we decided to go ahead with the IVF. On condition that I do another test, day 1 of my cycle I went to the pharmacy, got my meds, day 2 I started Menopur injections. I wonder if doing 2 IUI's, then IVF on top of each other is a good thing? - it's important to note I had my first IUI in August only, thoughts ladies?


----------



## terripeachy

Leens-ERose, kfs and I both went from failed IUIs to IVFs without any troubles, so that shouldn't worry you. They monitor you every step of the way. Some of the other girls are doing FET because of genetic testing, or working out better dates for their schedule, etc..

Babyw-Even though hills are tiring, I feel much better after doing them, and in a race, I would always try to pass one person on a hill because I know they are hating life. hee hee. You don't practice what you hate (like yoga for me). My neighborhood has more of those long, gradual hills versus short and steep hills, so pretty much any route I run there is a hill of one grade or another. Thanks for the kudos.

beaglemom-glad your'e feeling better about your medicine costs. I may have some extras too. I'm just not QUITE sure just yet.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks for the offer on extras, but I should be fine. Worst case at this point is about $3500. I am much better with that than close to $6,000. So I am def feeling much better.

I am a crazy person & drove home to get my tax return. It takes up my whole lunch to do that, but oh well...just ready to have my meds worked out.


----------



## moni77

Beagle- glad it is working out with the meds. Def talk to your clinic - I donated all my leftovers as well.

Babyw and KFS - which clinic do both of you use? I used RMA of NYC. Hope the retrievals go smoothly!!

Knitgirl - congrats on the 20 eggs - hoping for a great fertilization report.

Terri - jealous about the running....I haven't run since August and I definitely miss it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Beagle- glad it is working out with the meds. Def talk to your clinic - I donated all my leftovers as well.
> 
> Babyw and KFS - which clinic do both of you use? I used RMA of NYC. Hope the retrievals go smoothly!!
> 
> Knitgirl - congrats on the 20 eggs - hoping for a great fertilization report.
> 
> Terri - jealous about the running....I haven't run since August and I definitely miss it.

Cornell. Thanks mama!!


----------



## beaglemom

The clinic already gave me some progesterone, so I feel lucky to get that sine I picked the most expensive form.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow. 

Baby dust to you all and H&H9months.:dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow.
> 
> Baby dust to you all and H&H9months.:dust:

Woohoo! Go embies go!! So happy for you, that's a great result. Rest up and keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## JCM

That's great Brighteyez! Close to my numbers!!! Rest up! 

Ladysosa, LOVE barre! I miss it! I think I'm allowed modified barre workout in a couple of weeks. So excited! 

Beagle, it was overseas. Seemed sketchy so I was nervous but it worked out eventually. Labor Day really screwed me on shipping! 

I really wish I could run up a hill, Terri. I run to the bathroom and get tired! Ha! 

These pills are making me feel better than I have been feeling so far! I like them. Woooohoooo


----------



## booger76

Congrats, Brighteyez!! That's great news. Grow, little embies, grow!


----------



## moni77

Brighteyez - GREAT numbers!!! YAY!!

Jen - double digits!!! Happy 10 weeks to your little fetus!


----------



## Amy1976

knitgirl - Whoo Hoo for 20 eggs!!! How many fertilized??

kfs1 - Good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear your update!!

Booger76 - Whoo Hoo!! Just a little over a month away!! 

brighteyez73 - YAY!! for 7 fertilized eggs!! How are you feeling?

AFM - Everything went well today at my appt. He lowered my med dose tonight and then I trigger tomorrow night. Egg retrieval on Saturday morning. YAY!! I'm getting excited :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> knitgirl - Whoo Hoo for 20 eggs!!! How many fertilized??
> 
> kfs1 - Good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear your update!!
> 
> Booger76 - Whoo Hoo!! Just a little over a month away!!
> 
> brighteyez73 - YAY!! for 7 fertilized eggs!! How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - Everything went well today at my appt. He lowered my med dose tonight and then I trigger tomorrow night. Egg retrieval on Saturday morning. YAY!! I'm getting excited :)

Thank you and I am feeling great!!! I am so excited for my babies and praying that they grow and keep growing even once 1 is back in me. God is so good! So you trigger tomorrow and retrieval on Saturday....Yaaayyy!


----------



## terripeachy

Brighteyez_ awesome report!! Can't wait to hear tomorrow's update!!

Amy-woohoo for trigger tomorrow and Saturday retrieval. 
 
Kfs-best wishes in the morning for 15 follies!! Make your hubs take you to a nice lunch post retrieval. I know I was starving. Hee hee. 

Jen-I always walk to the bathroom. Perhaps I should start running! Ha! How did your test go today?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good morning ladies! Loving all this good news from everyone's retrieval. I triggered last night and was total chicken $hit about it. I couldn't do it so I made dh and he has to chase me around the kitchen island bc I was scared. That needle looked awful. Finally I let him do it and it wasn't bad at all. I had a terrible night of sleep and am on the train into the city for my pre op appt at 6:30. I plan on going for acupuncture tonight after work and tomorrow is the retrieval. I hope the follies get one last push to grow the medium sized ones with help from the trigger, the meds still in my system and acupuncture. 

Thanks for all of your support thus far. All of you wonderful women have made me so much more calm by sharing your experiences and giving helpful advice. I appreciate it much more than you know.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Good morning ladies! Loving all this good news from everyone's retrieval. I triggered last night and was total chicken $hit about it. I couldn't do it so I made dh and he has to chase me around the kitchen island bc I was scared. That needle looked awful. Finally I let him do it and it wasn't bad at all. I had a terrible night of sleep and am on the train into the city for my pre op appt at 6:30. I plan on going for acupuncture tonight after work and tomorrow is the retrieval. I hope the follies get one last push to grow the medium sized ones with help from the trigger, the meds still in my system and acupuncture.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support thus far. All of you wonderful women have made me so much more calm by sharing your experiences and giving helpful advice. I appreciate it much more than you know.

Good luck! Everyone's retrievals are making me anxious & excited...in a good way! Hopefully I am just a month away!


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, kfs!!! I hope all goes well for you. :)


----------



## JCM

Good! They took like 13 tubes of my blood! So many tests. I will know in 7-10 days so pretty quickly. DH is going hunting for a week so by the time he's home, I'll know! Speaking of him...I kicked him out of bed last night. He snores so loud! The whole night! I've been getting no sleep and I think that makes me more sick. If any of you end up getting the constant nausea, I'd recommend diclegis. My vomiting has been significantly reduced and I'm only on a boat like a little over a quarter of the day now!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I am hopping on to give another update. All 7 are still thriving. 4 @4cells, 1 @6cells, 1 @7cells and 1 @8cells. Transfer will be Sunday (5day) I am so thankful to God for his blessings. Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:[-o&lt;=D&gt;


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news!! C'mon embies!!


----------



## moni77

Yay for all the embies!! Lots of people will be PUPO by next week!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## Leens08

*Brighteyez* So happy for you, all these little steps will get us all there one day.

*Babywhisperer* You really made me laugh - hubby chasing you around the kitchen lol, my hubs is so scared of needles he cant even be in the same room when I'm injecting but he mixes my Menopur on so he feels useful, you would swear he's doing all the work the way he goes on - men can be so funny sometimes.

*Amy1976* Almost there, you must be getting nervous, everything will work out :)

AFM - Got so nervous today, I was googling one of my injectibles, Cetrotide at work today, they said it must be kept in the fridge, I've got my Ovitrelle in the fridge but not the Cetrotide so I called the pharmacy in a flat panic but they assured me, no it's not part of the "fridge line" whew! Then I was thinking - I know most of you get your meds delivered, how do they deliver the meds that need to be kept cold? 

Still a newbie with the whole, injecting my own stomach bit, this is my fourth day and I thought I would get used to it but I must say, not used to it yet. For my IUI's I ran around like a headless chicken getting nurses to do it for me after hours so it's much better at home.


----------



## moni77

They send them in a cooler with freeze packs to keep them cool. next day delivery as well.


----------



## kfs1

Just checking in - they were able to retrieve 14 :). I'm doing great - just pooped. Will read all of your updates soon. Love you ladies.


----------



## brighteyez73

Awesome KFS1!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I've been waiting all day for your update, kfs1-Glad you're ok..it's understandable to be tired. See you soon. Fourteen is great!!


----------



## JCM

Happy to hear it kfs!


----------



## Amy1976

Brighteyez73 - I'm so glad your embies are doing so well!!

KFS1 - YAY 14!! THAT'S AWESOME!! 

Babywhisperer - Good luck tomorrow!!

Leens08 - Yes I'm getting very excited!!

AFM - I trigger tonight at 8:30pm!! Whoo hooo!!


----------



## knitgirl

Kfs  congrats on your trigger and ER!! Yay for all those eggs!

Beagle  so sorry about the problem with the meds  that must be so stressful.

Booger  woo hoo for getting your calendar! I hope they figure out the medical piece for you.

Leens  Good luck with your egg retrieval!!

Brighteyez  congratulations!! Im so glad the ER went well for you. Such good news about your developing embies!

JCM  thats great news that the new meds are helping with the nausea.

Amy  congrats on triggering and good luck with the ER!

Babywhisperer  congrats on triggering and good luck with ER! I would have totally freaked out too if I had to do an IM trigger!!

Moni  what is PUPO?

Phew! There has been a lot of activity here - sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM - I'm doing well. My ovaries feel like they are bruised, but overall I feel soooooooo much better than before the retrieval. I was so uncomfortable. I started the progesterone and estrogen today. 17 of the 20 eggs fertilized as of yesterday, and today they let us know that 15 are continuing to develop normally. :happydance:

I have a tentative time scheduled for transfer tmr, but they think it will most likely happen on day 5 - Sunday. I won't know until tmr morning. I will be doing acupuncture before and after the transfer. 

Hope everyone is doing well - it's rainy and chilly here in MA.


----------



## booger76

Congrats, kfs!!! That's great! Woohoo!!

Brighteyez and knit girl - glad to hear your little embryos are doing well and growing away. Hooray for transfers on Sunday.

Babywhisperer - retrieval for you tomorrow. Good luck! We'll be pulling for you.

Amy - trigger tonight!!!! Awesome! This is a busy place. So exciting to see everyone moving along!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Just checking in - they were able to retrieve 14 :). I'm doing great - just pooped. Will read all of your updates soon. Love you ladies.

That's amazing!!! Congrats! Rest up and feel better. 

I'm set for 7:45am so please say a prayer! Acupuncture tonight was great. Hope it helps. Can't wait to go to sleep! My only night injection free!


----------



## kfs1

Brighteyez - Congratulations! So happy for you.

Knit - 15 is so amazing! How are you feeling? Any updates? 

JCM - Glad the pills are doing the trick.

Amy - How'd the trigger go? Woohoo - you're almost there.

Babywhisperer - I had to laugh at the image of you running around your kitchen away from your husband. That's how I was with my first injection and it wasn't even an IM shot! Anyway, wishing you sooo much luck today!!!

Leens - I'm with you. I hated the injections. They got a little easier but I wasn't 100% comfortable. :)

Thanks for all of the love ladies. I'm feeling pretty good today. I feel sore but it's really not as bad as I thought. It feels like I can't suck in my stomach, like it's tender and pushed out a bit. I passed OUT when I got home. Getting into the city was an adventure yesterday. It normally takes us a little over an hour to drive in - it took 3 hours yesterday (terrible weather) so we were an hour late. I was FREAKING out but they just got us right in so it was fine. Can't wait to hear from the embryologist today!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-Hope all goes well today. Sending tons of positive thoughts your way.

Amy-Hopefully your trigger was uneventful. Last night of shots-enjoy today, babe.

brighteyez-Waiting for the next report!

knitgirl-PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise..waiting for your report as well. If you have transfer today, you'll be just fine. It's a quick procedure.

Hi to everyone else..just ready to get the weekend started. My dad is in town for the week and I made spinach/red pepper stuffed portabellas last night, and I tried to put a poached egg on top. My dad's egg came out pretty well. Mine was just a mess, so I trashed it. I also made cornbread w/jalapenos and buttered noodles. He was pleased, and so was I. He said I reminded him of my mom when they first started dating. She was always experimenting with recipes and such. He's a good guinea pig because he'll eat anything.


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in - they were able to retrieve 14 :). I'm doing great - just pooped. Will read all of your updates soon. Love you ladies.
> 
> That's amazing!!! Congrats! Rest up and feel better.
> 
> I'm set for 7:45am so please say a prayer! Acupuncture tonight was great. Hope it helps. Can't wait to go to sleep! My only night injection free!Click to expand...

Thinking of you today!


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> Brighteyez - Congratulations! So happy for you.
> 
> Knit - 15 is so amazing! How are you feeling? Any updates?
> 
> JCM - Glad the pills are doing the trick.
> 
> Amy - How'd the trigger go? Woohoo - you're almost there.
> 
> Babywhisperer - I had to laugh at the image of you running around your kitchen away from your husband. That's how I was with my first injection and it wasn't even an IM shot! Anyway, wishing you sooo much luck today!!!
> 
> Leens - I'm with you. I hated the injections. They got a little easier but I wasn't 100% comfortable. :)
> 
> Thanks for all of the love ladies. I'm feeling pretty good today. I feel sore but it's really not as bad as I thought. It feels like I can't suck in my stomach, like it's tender and pushed out a bit. I passed OUT when I got home. Getting into the city was an adventure yesterday. It normally takes us a little over an hour to drive in - it took 3 hours yesterday (terrible weather) so we were an hour late. I was FREAKING out but they just got us right in so it was fine. Can't wait to hear from the embryologist today!!!!

Glad you're doing well. I was really sore too, like my ovaries were really bruised. It's getting a bit better. I just had to be really careful moving around, sitting down, etc. I can only imagine how stressed you must have been running late - glad they got you right in!


----------



## knitgirl

I just found out my transfer will be on Sunday. Originally, we were going to transfer two, but have decided to only transfer one. For those of you who have taken Crinone, does it ever start to leak out really soon after you put it in? Sorry if that's TMI for anyone first thing in the morning ... I'm just worried it's not all staying in there long enough. 

Thanks!


----------



## moni77

KFS - Yay for 14!! Yeah that drive was brutal yesterday. Glad it worked out fine though!

Knitgirl - 15 going strong is great - relax for Sunday!! (can't help about the Crinone I did the oil injections.

Terri - stop making me hungry - I just ate!

BabyW and Amy - thinking of you...FXed!!

PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise - when they insert an embryo you are pregnant....

Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## LadySosa

Congrats kfs1 and Brighteyez! And good luck to BabyW, Amy and Knitgirl! We'll be thinking of you! Can't wait to hear updates. :)

Happy Friday everyone! Yayyy! After work today my hubby and I are hitting the road and heading south to Cannon Beach, OR for the weekend. Our little longhaired doxie Charlie LOVES the beach and running around all free (they don't have leash laws on the beach). It's so cute to see him so happy. Cannon Beach is a very dog-friendly town so we love going there. It'll be a nice getaway - just the cure for my winter blues! Anyways, hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :flower:

Babywhisperer - Hope all went well this morning. I was thinking of you when I was getting ready and the clock said 5:45 - I thought, "BW should be having her retrieval right about now" I hope it went smoothly and you are recovering nicely at home.

LadySosa - I have only been to Cannon Beach once but I love the Oregon Coast. I hope you have good weather!

Moni - Terri's post made me hungry too! She is always posting delicious stuff. 

knitgirl - Hooray for transfer on Sunday!! :happydance: I don't have any personal experience with Crinone but I have read where it can be leaky. :blush:

Terripeachy - Your dinner sounds amazing! Hope you have a nice visit with your Dad. I'm sure it was very nice to get the compliment comparing you to your Mom.:hugs:

kfs - Talk about stressful!!! I'm sorry that happened but glad that everything turned out well in the end. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report! 

Amy - How did your trigger go? Was yours intramuscular or subcutaneous? Retrieval tomorrow! So exciting.

Hello to everyone else!!! Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned.

AFM, not a lot going on right now. We don't have any weekend plans other than a wedding reception party thingie. Our friends got married out of state earlier in the Fall and are having a local party this weekend. Should be fun. I'm sure DH will go hunting at some point but I don't know what I'll be up to just yet. I guess I should start working on some Christmas presents - I have material to make cute Christmasy pillow cases for my friends kids. I bought it last year but ran out of time - guess I should dust off the old sewing machine.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I want to learn to sew, but never find the time. I think next year I will take the class offered at the community college.

So I had a "check-in" call with my manager today & unloaded all my frustrations. She told me to breathe several times...LOL! She offered up a start to some solutions & I feel much better having unloaded it all. I told her I am sure a lot of it is me not wanting to deal with it along with everyone else...I said it could very well be the meds. She laughed. But she agreed that I am not getting the feedback I need.

So I have a question...I am too lazy to look back in the thread...how much follistim (or whatever you were on) was everyone started on? I am starting 225 & wondering if that is a high dose. Will be on that for 4 days then a check on day 5. Just curious. No call back from the pharmacy. I may call on lunch.


----------



## terripeachy

I just got the approval to move forward with the FET! Woohoo...this BCP is all worth it. Not sure of the exact dates just yet, but I can move forward with ordering my meds and getting them paid for.

LadySosa-Have a great trip to the beach.

knitgirl-A few more days to eat sushi! Hurry. hee hee.

booger-Have fun at the reception. I love wedding receptions. 

Moni-sorry about making you hungry. I wish I had brought cornbread in for my snack, but I just ate a yogurt instead. It's not the same. :nope:

It's benefits time here at work and they are kind of forcing us to go to a high deductible plan. I decided to max it out with 6650. Since it's pretax my paycheck won't take much of a hit, but if I ever run out of meds prescription, I can at least pay for them with pretax dollars. I'm such a nerd about $$, so I'm feeling really good about maxing out my plan. Plus, I'm sure when I'm prego, I will have to pay copays, etc..so I'd rather pay for that with pretax money as well. And if I don't use that money, I can keep it in my account for when I retire, decide to quit, or am old and have to pay for stuff. Win-win as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## booger76

Terri - Your health plan plan sounds good to me! We are in our Open Season as well and I think DH and I are going to change. It was cheaper for us to pay as singles even though we were married rather than to have a family plan. But I think we are going to switch to the family plan since hopefully that will be happening soon! We could wait until the baby came to switch as that is a "qualifying life event" but I think we'll just do it now to save the trouble.

Beagle - I was on 300 units of Follistim the entire time. I took 150 in the morning and then 150 at night. But I wasn't on Menopur or Bravelle. I took low-dose hCG to mimic LH.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri my husband was already in a high deductible plan. So now my work offers one so I am switching. Still not sure whose plan we will use for baby. My plan has a lower deductible than his but his is way high. But a while to figure that out.


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Friday Everyone!!

Terri - I hope you have a great visit with your dad!! Your cooking sounds so good. I'm not much of a cook myself. The crock pot is my good friend lol.

Babywhisperer - I hope everything went well this morning and I can't wait to hear your update!!

LadySosa - Have fun this weekend. My grandparents lived in Oregon all while I was growing up so I used to go up there every summer and some holidays. Although they lived in Eugene (where U of O is) we used to drive to the coast all the time, I loved it.

AFM - My trigger went well. It was 10,000 units of HCG injected subcutaneous. They originally told me to do 5,000 but then when they got my estrogen levels back for the day, they were lower than a certain cut off point I guess and so they called and told me to do the whole 10,000 units. So I just injected it as I did my other shots. The only difference is this injection site is pretty sore today (like when I lean against the counter and push on that area) where as I never had any issues with the other shots. I have to be at the clinic at 6:30am tomorrow morning. I feel pretty good. I know a lot of woman didn't feel like themselves or felt really bloated but I don't really feel like that. The only real difference I noticed was I was falling asleep every night like 2 hours earlier than I usually do LOL. Which is saying something for me because I'm not one of those people that can close their eyes and be knocked out right way.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I took 150 Gonal F the first time and 225 every day the second time. Closer to the end, they may adjust it, but I believe I stayed at 225 all the way through this last time.

Amy-Glad your trigger went well! And don't press on it. hee hee. I'm happy you don't have a ton of bloating. It's miserable.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks...I was getting concerned seeing some folks start off at 75. So I feel better.


----------



## kfs1

Just heard from doc. 9 out of 14 were mature - 7 fertilized.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. We too hit some traffic this morning and were a few minutes late. So much for living 20miles from the city. The retrieval went fine. They got 15 eggs, but by the last u/s I doubt all will be mature. I am very sore and tender. The anesthesia and pain medicine they gave me had me super nauseous and looking like Sheetrock. I thought I was going to be sick but good old Saltines and gingerale saved me. I took a nice 2hr nap and my parents are coming over for my Dad's bday. Dh has been wonderful taking care of Jack today. I can't imagine lifting him or having him on my lap. 

Terri jalapeño corn bread sounds delicious. I wish I could be adventurous with cooking. Dh is a meat and potatoes guy. 

Beagle I was on 300 Gonal f for at least 5 nights. I didn't really start to feel the effects of the meds until day 6 so it's not bad. 

Everyone's retrievable and fertilization reports sound stellar. I am so excited to hear how the transfer goes. How long did it take for everyone to not feel so tender and sore?

It's getting cold here tonight. Might break out the firewood and have our first fire is the season. Thank you for all of your thoughts and support. I am so excited to sleep in tomorrow. It will be the first time since last Saturday that I haven't had to get up before 6am. 

Grow and fertilize all you little embies out there. God speed!!!


----------



## kfs1

Yay babywhisper!!! (We posted at the same time.)


----------



## terripeachy

Great news, great reports all!! 
BabyW, get some rest.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Yay babywhisper!!! (We posted at the same time.)

So funny! Your report is awesome. So happy for you. How are you feeling. 

Yes Terri trying to rest. Hope to wake up and not feel this tender. You know what would make me feel better? Some of that jalapeño corn bred you made!! I had corn bread fritters once and they served it with a jalapeño sauce made with pineapple and orange marmalade. It was so good. The place was Bridge Street Cafe near South Street Seaport. NYC has some unbelievable brunch spots. 

Can you tell I'm hungry ;)


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...So blood work came back & I am not immune to Rubella (German measels). So the dr has given me the option to postpone IVF & get vaccinated. I asked if any major concerns & no email back yet. After reading up a bit, I do not think I plan to get vaccinated until after giving birth. I think I read chances are very slim in actually getting it in the US. Besides, I have gone this long. Any thoughts?


----------



## kfs1

Terri - sooooooo happy that you got the green light. :)

Beagle - I also started with 225 of gonal-f.

Amy - good luck today!!!

Question: I've been feeling reaaaally sore since last night. I was fine the day of ER and most of yesterday. Did anyone else have this experience after ER - pain not showing up until the day after?


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hey guys...So blood work came back & I am not immune to Rubella (German measels). So the dr has given me the option to postpone IVF & get vaccinated. I asked if any major concerns & no email back yet. After reading up a bit, I do not think I plan to get vaccinated until after giving birth. I think I read chances are very slim in actually getting it in the US. Besides, I have gone this long. Any thoughts?

Find out the risks to you and the baby by not getting vaxed and if you can do it after or will you need to stay away from the baby for a while after vax. I know they tested me and all was good. See what they say and how long you would have to postpone. 

Hi Amy how are you feeling?

It's a beautiful Fall day here. I hope I can go for a walk without much pain. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - sooooooo happy that you got the green light. :)
> 
> Beagle - I also started with 225 of gonal-f.
> 
> Amy - good luck today!!!
> 
> Question: I've been feeling reaaaally sore since last night. I was fine the day of ER and most of yesterday. Did anyone else have this experience after ER - pain not showing up until the day after?

Ha! Posted 2 min apart. I've woken up pretty sore. I had to pee like 5 times last night. I'm constipated which is putting pressure on the ovaries. I am also going for acupuncture either today or tomorrow and definitely after the transfer. She said its crucial and she will take me at any time I want. Is the soreness from lingering liquid from the follicles or the procedure itself?

Hope you feel better hun.


----------



## terripeachy

I think the soreness is from the fluid that is released once they retrieve the egg. You can still move around, right? I think a little soreness is natural.

beaglemom-Not sure what to tell you. I know you don't want to postpone IVF, so I would just get the vaccine another time. BabyW had some good questions though.


----------



## beaglemom

I was told a month delay. But I read online people still not being immune & needing another shot. I read the chances of contracting are low...something like 10 reported cases in the US. Rubella is very serious in pregnant women, but I don't see the risk of contracting very high...so I think we are just going to move forward & get vaccinated after delivery. I read women who got the shot when they were in the hospital right after delivery...so seems no risks with being around the baby. But no TTC for 28 days after the vaccination...no worries there!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I was told a month delay. But I read online people still not being immune & needing another shot. I read the chances of contracting are low...something like 10 reported cases in the US. Rubella is very serious in pregnant women, but I don't see the risk of contracting very high...so I think we are just going to move forward & get vaccinated after delivery. I read women who got the shot when they were in the hospital right after delivery...so seems no risks with being around the baby. But no TTC for 28 days after the vaccination...no worries there!

Sounds like you've made an informed decision you can feel good about. I'm so excited for you to start!!!

Afm I'm wiped. Maybe getting up to pee so many times interrupted my sleep enough to still make me tired. I just got the call from the nurse and All 15 eggs were mature but only 9 fertilized. ICSI was not needed they fertilized by themselves. I'm curious why if the others didn't fertilize didn't they try ICSI. Do they know they are just not viable since the others didn't need it? The nurse also said they want to try for a day 5 but I will hear from her on Monday day 3. Come on embies grow to healthy 5 day blastocysts! How is everyone doing?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Just checking in to say "Good luck" to Amy today! Hope all goes well for you today.

I have some sort of terrible stomach bug that made me start feeling horrible yesterday afternoon. It's ugly - I'll write more when I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi ladies! Just a quick check in and to say thanks for the well wishes! Everything went well, they retrieved 16 eggs. I feel pretty good, but we will see once the drugs wear off lol.

Kfs1 - I hope you feel better, that sucks you started to feel more sore a day and a half later :(


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Amy. That's so great! Rest up.

Babywhisperer - 9 is fantastic! I'm not sure about ICSI though - that's a good question.

Heard from doc. 7 are still going - some stronger than others, which makes me really nervous. She said she's still not sure if it will be tomorrow or Tuesday but she'll let me know in the morning.


----------



## Leens08

Glad to hear all these beautiful, gorgeous embies are growing so nicely :)
*kfs1*, *Amy1976*, *babywhisperer*, *knitgirl* lets all cheer, GROW EMBIES GROW!!! GROW EMBIES GROW!!!

*knitgirl* good luck with your transfer tomorrow, it'll all be fine

*terripeachy* so happy for you that you're going ahead with the FET
*
beaglemom* you've made a good decision regarding the Rubella vaccination, I remember sitting in my car, not being able to drive, crying my eyes out because my RE called saying I had to postpone my IUI because I don't have enough antibodies for Rubella, I was devastated. I had my Rubella vaccination and waited a month and a half before going for my 1st IUI because of my cousin. My cousin's son, Peter had German measels when she was pregnant, didn't listen when she was told to move out of her house, now her youngest son, Ricky is 22 years old and severely handicapped - it's awful and frustrating but the alternative is so much worse - we're all with you while you wait :)

AFM - Had my scan today, follies are growing nicely, I was told to start my Cetrotide injections as well as Menopur, first time taking Cetrotide but it gave me a red itchy bumpy rash but it's gone now thank goodness. Very surprised my RE said we'll only do the retrieval on Thurs or Friday, thought it would be sooner, I have another scan on Monday at 7:15, he'll then decide on a set date for the retrieval. 
My tummy is starting to look like an old used pincushion :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Congrats Amy. That's so great! Rest up.
> 
> Babywhisperer - 9 is fantastic! I'm not sure about ICSI though - that's a good question.
> 
> Heard from doc. 7 are still going - some stronger than others, which makes me really nervous. She said she's still not sure if it will be tomorrow or Tuesday but she'll let me know in the morning.

7 is a great number to work with. You will have enough to freeze I bet. How do you feel about a 3 day vs 5 and vice versa?

Amy that's outstanding. I hope you're resting and not feeling sore. 

Leens I'm glad the follies are doing well. My tum still is bruised but a lot is from acupuncture. It will all be worth it in the end!

We went for a walk today and I am still very tender. Taking it easy tonight and tomorrow. I think I will go for acupuncture tomorrow. I was too tired today.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just checking in to say "Good luck" to Amy today! Hope all goes well for you today.
> 
> I have some sort of terrible stomach bug that made me start feeling horrible yesterday afternoon. It's ugly - I'll write more when I'm feeling up to it.

Those are the worst. Hydrate and rest up! Hope you feel better!


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-I think you'll be ok. Glad you're moving forward. woohoo!!

kfs1-That's a good report. Don't get nervous. The doctors know what they are doing. As you know, I kind of wish I did a 3 day, in hindsight, because supposedly, the embies are more at home inside rather than out, but whatever happens, the doctors know what will be best for you and your embies.

Leens-You're in good shape. Thursday or Friday isn't that far away. What do you mean someone was asked to leave the house? Why?

BabyW-The odds are that out of all eggs retrieved, usually about 50 or 60% fertilize. It's just the way it goes, but you still have a good number, ICSI or not. Remain positive!

Amy-Awesome that they got 16 eggs. Do you hear back from them tomorrow? So excited for you.

booger-Sorry you caught a yucky bug.

AFM-I can't remember what I shared last, but my nurse said that I can stop taking pills on Wed., first u/s on Friday and I think I will start taking my shots them. I'm glad to be back on the train looking forward. 

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls, sorry I have been MIA. I have worked 14 hrs a day for the last several days. I'm all caught up now on my reading and just wanted to say congrats to all you ladies with recent retrievals! All the reports are good! Now you are a step closer in the journey!!! 

Terri congrats for being back on track!!


----------



## beaglemom

Leens - we have decided to move forward without the vaccine. In the US, the chances of contracting rubella are really low.

Terri - I think in the case of leens cousin she means the son had rubella while she was pregnant. It can cause birth defects & be fatal to a fetus. So she was told to move out away from the son while she was pregnant. She didn't & her child was born handicapped. But leens is in South Africa where the disease is more likely. So the dangers of not being immune are more serious.

I hope I got that straight.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> beaglemom-I think you'll be ok. Glad you're moving forward. woohoo!!
> 
> kfs1-That's a good report. Don't get nervous. The doctors know what they are doing. As you know, I kind of wish I did a 3 day, in hindsight, because supposedly, the embies are more at home inside rather than out, but whatever happens, the doctors know what will be best for you and your embies.
> 
> Leens-You're in good shape. Thursday or Friday isn't that far away. What do you mean someone was asked to leave the house? Why?
> 
> BabyW-The odds are that out of all eggs retrieved, usually about 50 or 60% fertilize. It's just the way it goes, but you still have a good number, ICSI or not. Remain positive!
> 
> Amy-Awesome that they got 16 eggs. Do you hear back from them tomorrow? So excited for you.
> 
> booger-Sorry you caught a yucky bug.
> 
> AFM-I can't remember what I shared last, but my nurse said that I can stop taking pills on Wed., first u/s on Friday and I think I will start taking my shots them. I'm glad to be back on the train looking forward.
> 
> :wave: to everyone else.

Yeah to no more pills and getting started!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - so awesome that you have your first ultrasound on Friday. Happy things are finally moving forward. 

Brighteyez and knit - good luck today!!

Baby whisperer and Amy - any news?

How's everyone else doing?

Day 5 transfer on Tuesday for me. 7 still going but she's already counting 2 out. Out of the remaining 5, 1 is grade one and 4 are grade two. She said we could end up with just a few or even none. Not what I wanted to hear but I'd rather have her give it to me straight I guess. :( I'm feeling depressed but my husband is remaining positive for me


----------



## terripeachy

Have I told you this week that I absolutely hate your doctor. What a :witch: I am remaining positive.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I know. She's blunt but I'd rather have her be honest than sugarcoat things. I'm so sorry for being so negative lately. I feel like I'm such a downer. I did a little more research and her decision to wait is pretty common. Since she's transferring 2 and only 1 stands out as better quality, she wants to wait to see how they develop so she can pick the strongest. If we end up with none (which would suck of course), they most likely wouldn't have resulted in pregnancy anyway. So I feel a tinge better. Anyway, I'll zip it now. Love all you ladies.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone is well! 

I have completed transfer. 2 embryos were transferred successfully. A picture is attached. Now the wait begins. Thanks for all the love and support! So I am sitting here chilling.


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance: just waiting
 



Attached Files:







20141109_114713.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Amy1976

Booger76 - I'm sorry you got a stomach bug. That is the worst. I hope you get better real soon.

Knitgirl - I hope all went well today!! 

Beaglemom - I agree with everyone else. I mean really, what are the chances? Very, very unlikely right? I've never known anyone (not even a friend of a friend of a friend lol) that has gotten the measles. I'm sure you'll be fine. I'm glad you decided to proceed.

Terri - YAY for starting back up this week :) So excited for you!! I'm supposed to hear from the nurse this morning with an update (although it's already 11:30 am here). I'll post as soon as I hear something.

Kfs1 - How are you feeling? If your Dr. is saying that there is a possibility that there could be zero eggs left by transfer day, why aren't they doing a 3 day transfer instead? I think in every situation like that on this thread, they've done the 3 day instead. Are you ok with her decision, even though it's obviously stressing you out and getting you down?

Brighteyez73 - Congratulations on a successful transfer of 2. I hope they snuggle in beautifully. Did you have any embies left over?

AFM - Well I spoke to soon about feeling like myself and not getting bloated LOL. I was fine all the way up until I took that trigger, and then the bloating came lol. That trigger shot really did a number on my stomach. You can actually see the one side where the shot was injected is more extended than the other and is still red in that area. The procedure definitely made it worse. But I'm back to feeling pretty good today. Only a little bloating left. I also think all the liquids I'm drinking and the constipation is not helping the situation any lol. 

Also, to the girls that have been around a while, remember me bringing up that fact that I was given two forms of progesterone and two forms of estrogen? We were kind of thinking they were just giving me options? Well I found out that I'm actually to take all of it!! So not only am I using the Endometrin inserts 3 times a day, but I also use the lozenges 3 times a day. Then I have an oral estrogen pill that I take 3 times a day along with a patch that I wear at all times (switching every three days). Talk about over kill right? And then it worries me a little that they don't check my blood again before the transfer (we've also discussed this) so what if both these levels are sky high?


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Booger76 - I'm sorry you got a stomach bug. That is the worst. I hope you get better real soon.
> 
> Knitgirl - I hope all went well today!!
> 
> Beaglemom - I agree with everyone else. I mean really, what are the chances? Very, very unlikely right? I've never known anyone (not even a friend of a friend of a friend lol) that has gotten the measles. I'm sure you'll be fine. I'm glad you decided to proceed.
> 
> Terri - YAY for starting back up this week :) So excited for you!! I'm supposed to hear from the nurse this morning with an update (although it's already 11:30 am here). I'll post as soon as I hear something.
> 
> Kfs1 - How are you feeling? If your Dr. is saying that there is a possibility that there could be zero eggs left by transfer day, why aren't they doing a 3 day transfer instead? I think in every situation like that on this thread, they've done the 3 day instead. Are you ok with her decision, even though it's obviously stressing you out and getting you down?
> 
> Brighteyez73 - Congratulations on a successful transfer of 2. I hope they snuggle in beautifully. Did you have any embies left over?
> 
> AFM - Well I spoke to soon about feeling like myself and not getting bloated LOL. I was fine all the way up until I took that trigger, and then the bloating came lol. That trigger shot really did a number on my stomach. You can actually see the one side where the shot was injected is more extended than the other and is still red in that area. The procedure definitely made it worse. But I'm back to feeling pretty good today. Only a little bloating left. I also think all the liquids I'm drinking and the constipation is not helping the situation any lol.
> 
> Also, to the girls that have been around a while, remember me bringing up that fact that I was given two forms of progesterone and two forms of estrogen? We were kind of thinking they were just giving me options? Well I found out that I'm actually to take all of it!! So not only am I using the Endometrin inserts 3 times a day, but I also use the lozenges 3 times a day. Then I have an oral estrogen pill that I take 3 times a day along with a patch that I wear at all times (switching every three days). Talk about over kill right? And then it worries me a little that they don't check my blood again before the transfer (we've also discussed this) so what if both these levels are sky high?

Yes I have 5 embies left.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

*Brighteyez* - Congrats on the transfer of your two embryos!! :happydance: And congrats on having 5 to freeze. That's excellent! 

*Amy *- First, congrats on your awesome retrieval! :thumbup: 16 eggs is stupendous. Have you gotten your fertilization report yet today? Wow - that is a lot of estrogen and what a pain to have to do all three, three times a day! I'm sure your doctor has his/her reasons but that seems kind of annoying. Maybe it's to keep you distracted. :winkwink:

*knitgirl* - I hope your transfer went well today! :thumbup:

*terri* - I'm so glad that you have a plan to move forward!!! How awesome and exciting is that. What shots are you starting with - Lupron? Do you have a tentative date for transfer yet? :shrug:

*kfs* - I'm with you - I'd rather my doctor be blunt rather than sugarcoat things. Again, I don't think they think about how things are going to come across or sound sometimes when they say them. I'm sure if she really didn't think that you would have embryos to transfer on Day 5, she wouldn't have you wait. It's really hard not to be stressed out during all of this so don't feel bad for being that way. I found the wait from retrieval to Day 5/6 to be just awful so I completely understand. Sometimes I think it's easiest to to jump to the worst case scenario so that if it did happen for some reason, we're already somewhat prepared for it. Hang in there - we are here for you! :hugs:

*Leens* - Glad you are progressing nicely! :flower:

*Beagle* - Oh man - sorry about the Rubella thing! I'd like to think I'd be patient enough to just get the vaccination and wait but I'd probably just move ahead too. :blush:

*babywhisperer* - I'm so glad to hear that your retrieval went well. I hope you are feeling better today! :thumbup:

Hello to everyone else!! Hope you are enjoying your weekend.

As for me, I'm mostly recovered from my bout with the stomach bug. Ugh. I had forgotten how miserable it makes you feel. I guess it's been going around. I felt so bad that at one point I remember lying in bed seriously rethinking our decision to have kids because I felt like that at that point there was no way I could care for another human being feeling the way that I did. Now, I know that I could (and would!) but it made me ponder there for a few minutes.

I helped DH with raking leaves this morning as I simply couldn't take another day of lying in bed. My body hurt from lying down so much! I don't know how lazy people do it. Now it's raining and I think it might be time for a nap.:haha:


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - I know. She's blunt but I'd rather have her be honest than sugarcoat things. I'm so sorry for being so negative lately. I feel like I'm such a downer. I did a little more research and her decision to wait is pretty common. Since she's transferring 2 and only 1 stands out as better quality, she wants to wait to see how they develop so she can pick the strongest. If we end up with none (which would suck of course), they most likely wouldn't have resulted in pregnancy anyway. So I feel a tinge better. Anyway, I'll zip it now. Love all you ladies.

Don't get down yet girl. All it takes is one. Can you ask if your be better off doing a 3 day vs waiting and losing some? My sister-in-laws sister had 2 good embie and is now 15 weeks prego. Stay positive and have faith. 

Any I'm sorry you're bloated. Colace and prune juice helped me get back to normal. It takes the pressure off the ovaries. Why so much progesterone? Would injections be better than lozenges and suppositories?

Brighteyez I am so happy the transfer went well. What a great pic!!!

Afm I haven't heard from the nurse again so I guess I will tomorrow. I feel a lot better and took a long walk which has my lower back sore but I needed to get outside. 

How are you feeling booger?

Erin hope you're well!


----------



## JCM

Wanted to jump on real quick and say keeping thinking positive kfs. Your situation so far is exactly like mine. I ended up with a 5 day transfer. All the way up until the hour I was wondering if I'd even have to go in. I actually remember calling them and saying "someone's gonna call me if I have nothing to transfer right? Because I don't want to show up and start breaking your equipment after you tell me I have nothing. Keeping everything crossed for you, girl! One of my embryos that we transferred was a little behind growth wise (grade wise) and I like to think that's the one that stuck! Lots of good thoughts for you!!!

Amy, I was on tons of random crap and I thought it was so much but he kept adjusting and adjusting after bloodwork so you'll be ok! I'm still on most of it! 

Awesome about starting up this week Terri! 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I know you would rather "hear it straight" than not at all, but there is a lot to positive thinking and if your doctor can't be positive for you and think things will be successful, why should you? And with that said, you SHOULD feel positive, and you NEED to feel positive for this to be a success. I'm not mad at you for being upset or depressed, or however you're feeling, and I KNOW that we all go through this emotional roller coaster every freaking month, and it's tiring and frustrating and exhausting but you can't be in a funk right now. I'm just really surprised at how much of a downer your doctor is. My doctor, even though he may be a grouch, is not giving up on me, and he KNOWS that I can get pregnant (not sure how, honestly. :wacko: and he is helping me. If your doctor knew that everything was going to fail, why is she accepting your $10k, or whatever? Is she just trying to get one over on you? 

Knowing what a big mouth I am, I would call her and be like 'Listen, if this is going to fail, do I even need to come in for a transfer? Tell me now or tell me never. You're really depressing me lady and I don't feel confident at all. Do you say these things to all your patients? Perhaps I should move on to someone else. And where do I sign up for my refund?'

And again..I'm still remaining positive for you. Hopefully today you hear great things and all will be ok tomorrow when you go in for your transfer. Huge :hugs:, kisses, squeezes, whatever you need. I'm totally on your side, and all will be well. <3

brighteyez-congrats!

:wave: to everyone else. I had to write a lot to kfs1, so I forgot where everyone else is. I'll be back in a few. My dad is still in town, and I like that he's here.


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies...

kfs - I totally agree with everyone else...stay positive. Our 2 success stories on this thread transferred whatever they had. Moni transferred her only embryo & if I remember correctly, it was not even a strong one (in science terms that is, obviously he was strong & held on). But she had reason to think it was going to fail. Her situation was not perfect. And Jen transferred the 2 she had & again another success. Positive thinking can def go a long way. Good luck on your transfer. Be sure to keep the core warm & cozy so the little one can snuggle in. Try to relax & enjoy yourself. Think about baby things & just put all your energy in to thinking this is going to work!

We have so much going on around here...I can hardly keep up...good luck to those who have transferred. Stay comfortable for the next few days until your beta. For those of you waiting on a transfer, I wish your little one luck & I hope they stay strong & ready for you.

I watch a same sex couple on youtube. Their fresh transfer (transferred 1) ended up in a chemical & we just found out the first FET (transferred 2) was not successful. I am really just feeling for them right now. They usually do daily vlogs but are taking a break. The only reason we know the FET failed is because they did a draw my life video & added that in. This has put me in a weird mood which I hope to quickly get out of. I could thinking of the negatives & truly try to take my own advice on being positive. I just wish that this process was not so hard for us. I think about all of us all the time. I think about our failures & I think about our successes. And I think about how long we have been going at this. All I want is for this to be easy & stress free. But I know that will never be. So all we can do is be hopeful...& supportive.

So not much new with me. Called & left a message with the nurse to send my prescription to Walgreens so I can get a price. I didn't get a call back but I called Walgreens & they got the prescription. So now just waiting for them to call me back. Mock transfer is on Wednesday. I think I am just ready to be doing something. Oh & my grant should be decisioned on the 15th. So I have some new hope on that one. I don't know if I told you guys but I did qualify for 5% off my follistim through a program Walgreens has. So that has made me start thinking that maybe my income bracket is low enough to be considered for the grant. Plus all the money already spent & the fact we have no children. So I will be crossing my fingers on that one. What a relief if we could get something there.


----------



## kfs1

Man oh man, do you know how much I love all of you girls???? You're so supportive and I sincerely thank all of you for your messages. I truly feel SOOOO much better because of all of you. No more negativity here, I promise!!! 

Amy/Babywhisperer - Any reports?

Amy - That sounds like a TON of progesterone and estrogen to me but I have no experience. Maybe ask your RE about it...?

Knit/Brighteyez - Hope you're both feeling happy and rested.

Terri - I LOVE having you in my corner. Thanks again for your message. I totally agree that her negativity can be a bit much. And again, congrats on starting up again this week. Can't wait to hear about reports. Hope you're having a great time with your Dad.

Booger - Thanks to you for your sweet message. I think I'm still hormonal cause it brought a tear to my eye. Happy that you're starting to feel better. Stomach bugs are the worst.

JCM - How's the nausea?

Beagle - Glad things are moving along. That would be so amazing if you were able to get the grant! Fingers crossed.


----------



## kfs1

Forgot to ask another question: I plan on working from home the day after the transfer just to make sure I'm feeling good. I should be fine to head into work on Thursday, right? I work in an office so no heavy lifting or anything.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

kfs - I'm glad you're feeling better and more positive! It's not always easy but that's why we're all here - for support. To give and receive. I think you'll be fine to return to work on Thursday. My clinic has recently revised all their advice for after transfer. It used to be that they wanted you to rest afterwards - even going so far as to have you lie down for an hour or so after transfer then go home and take it easy for a day or two. Now, based on research showing that there is no benefit to taking it easy, they have you get up and go on about your business. Nothing crazy strenuous but no need to lie around for a couple of days. Studies are now showing that getting up and moving around, like taking a 30-min walk, can be beneficial - keeps the blood moving. Do what you're most comfortable with, though. But I think office work would be more than okay. :thumbup:

terri - I love the way you've always got everyone's back. It's important to have someone there to pull us up out of our funks when we get into them. I'm glad you are having a nice visit with your Dad. I tried to get my Mom to come out here for Christmas this year but she said no - maybe next year - hopefully DH and I will have something that will make her want to be out here even more by Christmas next year. :winkwink:

Beagle - I had forgotten that you should hear about your grant soon! :happydance: I'm glad you got a partial discount on your Follistim. Every little bit helps. 

JCM - Hope you're feeling better day by day!!

Babywhisperer - Any updates? Waiting on those updates is the worst, I swear. I hope you get a good report today!

Hello to everyone else!! I don't think we have any transfers scheduled for today do we? Tomorrow and Wednesday are big days though!

Well, I start Lupron tonight and I'm not looking forward to it. I'm not dreading the shots, more anxious that it's going to turn me into a madwoman. I sure hope not. My BCPs haven't been terrible this go around which I'm hoping is a good sign. My last day of taking them is Friday. :yipee:


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I have not been any info on rest after transfer (actually forgot to ask at my class). But I heard the same as booger...bed rest for long periods is not necessarily good. I, however, have some PTO left for the year so I plan to use the rest starting with the day of transfer. But that is more for relaxation. The end of year can be stressful at work & I really don't want to be around these guys while I am waiting on a beta. Plus it is a good time to do any Christmas shopping I need. Since my vacation & sick is all in one bundle of personal time off, I always save a week for December in case I get sick during the year.


----------



## moni77

kfs - I think this is why my clinic doesn't give updates after the initial fertilization - I didn't learn until the transfer that I only had the 1 left and as they said,it was "behind" schedule. Doc gave us a 20% chance of it working - but he was a fighter and hung on!! I ha pretty much resolved the fact that it wasn't going to work nd we were deciding if we were going to try again right away, wait a bit to save more money or just move onto adoption. I didn't even take HPTs because I didn't want to see the negative.

Also, I had my transfer on a Friday so took that day off of work but then had the weekend. I spent Sat walking around a bit but not too much. You should be more than fine to work. 

Good luck to all the transfers this week!!! We'll have many PUPOs soon. 

Booger, Beagle and Terri - glad things are starting up for you all!!

Brighteyes - Yay!! When is your test date?


----------



## kfs1

Moni - I didn't realize that you didn't get fertilization reports! Wow. Well, at least you could remain mostly positive up until that day, right? And look - your little bean was such a fighter! :)

Hey girls - any reason why I shouldn't have sushi today, the day before my transfer?


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Man oh man, do you know how much I love all of you girls???? You're so supportive and I sincerely thank all of you for your messages. I truly feel SOOOO much better because of all of you. No more negativity here, I promise!!!
> 
> Amy/Babywhisperer - Any reports?
> 
> Amy - That sounds like a TON of progesterone and estrogen to me but I have no experience. Maybe ask your RE about it...?
> 
> Knit/Brighteyez - Hope you're both feeling happy and rested.
> 
> Terri - I LOVE having you in my corner. Thanks again for your message. I totally agree that her negativity can be a bit much. And again, congrats on starting up again this week. Can't wait to hear about reports. Hope you're having a great time with your Dad.
> 
> Booger - Thanks to you for your sweet message. I think I'm still hormonal cause it brought a tear to my eye. Happy that you're starting to feel better. Stomach bugs are the worst.
> 
> JCM - How's the nausea?
> 
> Beagle - Glad things are moving along. That would be so amazing if you were able to get the grant! Fingers crossed.

I'm glad you are being more positive, attitude is everything. I truly feel that positive visualization works wonders and the good energy is what we all need right now.

I got nothing, no news yet. I'll be back to post you. Dh texted at 8am to ask the same thing. They make calls from 10-1pm. I'm trying to stay busy and not think about things.


----------



## JCM

Kfs, totally no problem going to work the next day. I felt like nothin ever happened! The day of, I just watched movies and ate a lot. 

My nausea gets better every day that passes! I guess my mom was always sick through 14 weeks so I have her to thank for this! Also, be prepared to take lots of naps! I'm in bed by 8:30 every night and up at 7. Then I take two naps during the day. Exhausted! I haven't had to buy maternity pants yet. I plan on wearing my yoga pants for as long as possible. My weight stays the same but I have a little bump already. Different than the bloating so that's exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Glad you're feeling better. And you know, I'm not saying don't come on here and b*^*(& hee hee. That's allowed, you just can't let those little negativity germs enter your head. Although it has to be hard with your debbie downer of a doctor. Oh and my place said no lifting over 25 lbs, and no marathon running after transfer, but everything else should be ok.

beagle-Wooohoo on the discount meds and on the grant decision coming up. Sorry to hear about your lesbian friends (it seems weird to type that, but you know what I mean). It's so heartbreaking and to put it all out there in cyberspace has to be super devastating. My heart goes out to them.

booger-Glad you're feeling better today. I just do what I do...and that's care for everyone and get on their side. Why not? hee hee. So, my mom passed away a few years ago, and my dad has turned into an 18 yo boy. That's neither here nor there, really except that he spends all afternoon/night on the phone sharing all he knows (he's really smart) with women all over the country. It's pretty annoying, but he's happy and I don't want to hear about it. Anyway...every night he's like 'Ok...it's time for an adventure..my daughter is going to cook..wish me luck.' Well, after three days of being fed properly with delicious food and dessert that he can't resist, I told him that he needs to tell his lady friends that when he is in Bmore, he has nothing to worry about when it comes to food. Last night he finally agreed. I'm also making another skillet of cornbread tonight. HA!!HA!! Last night we had ribs, the night before, steak and sweet potatoes, tonight, boring chicken caesar salad and tomorrow we're going out for veteran's day. I'm taking a shot called DelEstrogen, and then I have progestorne in oil shots. 

My mind is obviously not functioning because I can't keep more than two responses in my head. More later...


----------



## beaglemom

jcm - we have a couch in my building, so hopefully I can snooze up there if needed. You are lucky to be a stay at home wife/mom. I wish I could just wear yoga pants all the time. But I have a feeling once pregnant, I will be headed to maternity clothes quickly.

terri - glad you are having a good time with your dad. It is great that he is happy. I am sure your mom passing was really hard on you guys. Your food sounds amazing.

Erin - I know you are out there somewhere...hope things are progressing well for you.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Terri I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. You are an amazing cheerleader for us and we all appreciate it. I hope you enjoy your Dad's visit, the food sounds amazing!!! Why would he ever want to leave!

Afm, I missed the call. All the nurse said was I will be having a day 5 transfer. NOTHING ELSE! Not one syllable more. Nothing about how many or their grades. How cruel. I have called them back and hope they return my call soon, I'm dying!!!


----------



## Leens08

*terripeachy* and *beaglemom* I'm sorry I wasn't clear, I think I was typing late at night, Beaglemom you were correct - what I was trying to say and also correct about German Measles being common in SA, we have to be alot more careful than you would have to be with viruses like German Measles. This is why I don't understand why there are anti-vaxers in SA, I understand USA - whole different debate, anyway. I was considering not vaccinating but that would have been a mistake, tho not if it's so uncommon - I think you've made a fine decision :)

*kfs1* holding fingers, toes, thumbs, everything else I can think of - grow embies grow!!!

*brighteyes* I was thinking today I don't know what is worse, waiting to hear if your embies are going to make it til transfer day or waiting to test, whatever it's just far too much waiting, poor us lol. loads of baby dust to ya!

*Amy1976* Good question, they've only given me 2 types of progesterone - one tablet and one suppositry (woo that's gonna be fun - not) but yours is a bit hectic but if it's going to help I think it's worth it *sending hugs*

AFM - So over these injections, only three more, including my trigger. Egg retrieval is definitely set for Friday, I had a scan this morning, my RE is happy with sizes, ect...but there's not alot to work with. He was hoping for 10-15 but it looks like I only have 8 and only 5 are a good size, we are hoping it will improve this is why we are doing the retrieval on Friday instead of Thursday. 

Hubs will be out of town for 3 days which is not commonplace, he is going to a small town called George for work which is about 5hrs drive away but will be back on Thursday eve so I guess it's just me and my 2 cats and 2 pups. 

*Beaglemom* I guess your name is beaglemom because you have a beagle? We took the dogs for a walk yesterday, there was a lady with 3 beagles, we almost got a beagle but ended up with a basset hound instead but she said they are just as naughty and stubborn and bassets, are yours also impossible?


----------



## beaglemom

babywhisperer - we were recently told at work to turn the sound off on our cell phones. It was a general statement for all the assistants. But in my office my bankers have theirs on & I do not have a song for a ring tone...so I do not plan to turn off unless she is here. I hate missing calls from nurses because you have to leave a message to get a call back.

Leens - I actually have 3 beagles. I also had a basset mix who passed away...his name was Schroeder. My other dogs are Lucy, Red Baron (RB), & Linus Van Pelt (Van). I told my husband when he got a beagle the condition was I got to name it after Charlie Brown...so all dogs after were the same. My beagles are amazing...I love them so much. I think the 1st 2 years are tough...they are the baby toddler years. Once those are over, I feel like they are pretty well behaved. They can be barkers outside & they could never be completely free off leash. But they listen pretty well at dog parks. I am not very strict on my dogs. They are on beds & furniture. I do have to doggy proof the house. But mainly just food & trash has to be out of reach. Otherwise they are at home all day with a doggy door & no issues. They can be jealous & bratty toward each other at times.


----------



## JCM

Yes, I am lucky I get to wear yoga pants but I actually think I'm going to get a job. I really miss having something to go to everyday. I always had friends in the workplace and at home I just have my stepkids all day and they don't really have good conversation. Lol although they have a lot of good gossip for me every week! 
I would love to help my husband during his clinic days but I think we might kill each other if I did that! He wants me to finish school and get my PhD in Psychology which is a great idea but I just think I want to be in charge of something and go to work everyday like right now. Might feel different when the baby is here though so I'm not making any crazy moves just yet! My mom was praying for triplets because she wants to stay home with my kids. Haha she's nuts! I have a great life, wonderful husband, and awesome friends. I do love that I get to do my grocery shopping on a Tuesday morning and I get the store alllll to myself. I happen to love grocery shopping. Lol I have girlfriends that stay at home with their kids too and it's fun to meet with them but I guess I just miss getting dressed up for work and having to be somewhere? Kind of silly but I've worked my whole life until I got married and I was going to school at the same time so I was always busy and moving. Now I have lots of time! I should learn how to cook once I can look at uncooked chicken without gagging! 

Oh yeah, I forgot to say...I only got one update on my eggs. Two if you count the retrieval day. They told me how many they got, then the next morning how many fertilized and didn't open those incubators for 5 days until the transfer morning. That's when I found out all 5 were still alive and only one was in great shape with the second best slightly behind. So that's when we transferred 2 and the next day they called and said the other 3 were no good for freezing. I'm amazed I can remember all of that. I was talking to a friend that went through this a year ago and when I was asking crazy obsessive questions she didn't know what to say because she couldn't remember. I was like how do you not know? This is my whole life right now and I'll never forget! I'm starting to forget...


----------



## beaglemom

I can understand needing to feel like going to work every day. I have worked almost constantly since I was 16. My job is frustrating me right now. I never thought I would be this way, but I am seriously thinking about being a stay at home mom. But my husband would have to get promoted. So he would be stressed a lot. Not sure which is a better solution. Him stressed & I take care of the house so he comes home to a stressfree house or us both working & running around trying to spend time with our child. If I did stay at home, my child would be in daycare for a day or 2 during the week as a break for me & also socialization for them.


----------



## Amy1976

Kfs1 - Good luck tomorrow!! I'll be thinking of you.

Booger76 - Good luck tonight with the Lupron!!

AFM - I got the update that I had 10 eggs fertilized normally. So I'm not sure how many weren't mature or just didn't fertilize, just that 10 was the final number. I was a little bummed at first thinking that 6 was a large number (almost half) to not be mature or not fertilize normally (because we did ICSI) but she said that it was a good number and that they were very pleased. So that lifted my spirits. So I will for sure be doing a 5 day transfer which is Thursday (and my hubby's birthday). I didn't ask anymore questions though. I don't know why, it's like I get stuck on the information they give me and don't think about any other questions until I get off the phone lol. I will probably e-mail tomorrow and ask if all the eggies are still holding on (if they can give me that kind of info).

Lots of action this week. So excited for everyone!!


----------



## Amy1976

Kfs1 - I was told not to eat sushi (which I love) because of the risk of salmonella poisoning when eating raw foods. So it's up to you but I doubt you want to get salmonella poisoning the day before your transfer :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Kfs1 - Good luck tomorrow!! I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Booger76 - Good luck tonight with the Lupron!!
> 
> AFM - I got the update that I had 10 eggs fertilized normally. So I'm not sure how many weren't mature or just didn't fertilize, just that 10 was the final number. I was a little bummed at first thinking that 6 was a large number (almost half) to not be mature or not fertilize normally (because we did ICSI) but she said that it was a good number and that they were very pleased. So that lifted my spirits. So I will for sure be doing a 5 day transfer which is Thursday (and my hubby's birthday). I didn't ask anymore questions though. I don't know why, it's like I get stuck on the information they give me and don't think about any other questions until I get off the phone lol. I will probably e-mail tomorrow and ask if all the eggies are still holding on (if they can give me that kind of info).
> 
> Lots of action this week. So excited for everyone!!

Congrats on a great report!!! 10 is an amazing number of embies! It looks like you and I are a day a part. I also am going for a day 5 on Wed. My nurse wouldn't give me any info since the lab is like Fort Knox and they don't say much. I called my Dr and even he wasn't much help. He wouldn't say how many were still left or how they were looking. All he said was that the lab thinks they are doing well enough to push for a day 5. There is no guarantee if they make it to Wed which I know. He also said if we want to transfer just 1 then to push for a day 5 and hope they were still looking good. He didn't sound very enthused. I wonder if this is the MO. To manage expectations. Under promise and over deliver. I said if it looked like there were 2 that looked good and 1 wouldn't make it to freezing we might transfer 2. The idea of having nothing left over scares the crap out of me since I don't think we can do this again. The cost is obtrusive.

So I am stressed now. Dh starts a major trial at 2pm and I have to be at the Dr by 1:45. I don't know that he can duck out to talk. Will I know Wed morning what we have and how they look or will I have to wait until I get there?


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - I almost think not knowing anything and having to show up at the transfer with no information is worse than knowing ahead of time (good or bad news). I don't know what I'll do if my clinic does it the same way. Beg my coordinator to find out more information for me I guess lol.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Babywhisperer - I almost think not knowing anything and having to show up at the transfer with no information is worse than knowing ahead of time (good or bad news). I don't know what I'll do if my clinic does it the same way. Beg my coordinator to find out more information for me I guess lol.

It is not helpful in my sitch. I have to be there practically at the same time dh starts his trial. I hope they can let me know ahead of time what we have. It's bad enough I'm going by myself, but making a game time decision solo is nerve wracking.


----------



## beaglemom

babywhisperer - hopfully everything will work out. I don't think they would push to day 5 if they didn't think it was the best plan for you. Sorry you have to go alone.

Amy - 10 is def a great number.

I am still dealing with my meds situation. I had to call Freedom to cancel my order to free up my coverage. So I am waiting for that to clear so Walgreens can work my order. No matter what, I knew I was not using Freedom...they have twice been out bid. So apparently my max is $5000 for meds. Not sure how that works with co pays & insurance price or whatever. But I have used $3000. So I should be able to use it on some of my prescription. The lady on the phone was really nice & was nervous for me. I said no worries we would check again tomorrow to see if it was cleared off. I have a little less than 2 weeks...so I have some time. But I am anxious to just get my meds already.


----------



## knitgirl

Hi everyone!

I did it again - let days pass between reading all the posts. Sooooo much happens in a few days! 

Congrats for all the ERs and eggs and embies! Congrats for starting meds and stopping BC and moving ahead with the process! Congrats on the transfers and upcoming transfers!

So many topics discussed over the last few days from delicious food to stress to constipation ... :)

I can say that i have been constipated since before my ER but it seems to be worse after the ER. And it can also be a side effect from the progesterone as well ... I am on the Crinone gel and an estrogen patch that I change every other day. It's nice to be done with shots!

In terms of pain from the ER, I finally feel like my ovaries are back to normal. I know that for me it was helpful to check in with my nursing team if I was concerned. I gained 5 pounds in a day and was concerned, but then it subsided. I think the pain is from the ovaries and also the puncturing of the vaginal wall - some people may even need a stitch. Be gentle with yourselves!

This whole process has been so stressful. Hearing that I had a ton of eggs but then only some fertilized and then some stopped developing, etc. In some ways the day by day is helpful in that it's harder to get ahead of myself, but in other ways, it's tough. I felt like I was constantly in limbo waiting to hear when my transfer would be. I had a day 5 transfer on Sunday and it went really well. We transferred one and they said it was a XBAB which they say is good. We got a pic of it and of course I started googling other day 5 blasts today ... bad idea. I need to just try to relax! 

For those of you who are having a hard time with your REs and how they are providing info to you, or not providing info at all, I'm so sorry!! How stressful!! That stress is the last thing we need right now. 

I was so surprised with how quickly the transfer took place - I didn't even have to lie down for a few mins after ... I just got up and left. And I barely felt anything - a tiny twinge once the catheter was in. The speculum was prob the most uncomfortable part. I did have the pre and post acupuncture, so am hoping that helped. 

I hope everyone is doing well this evening and taking good care of themselves! :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, sorry I've been MIA again. Lots going on here. I stayed caught up for a few days, but didn't get time to post, and then got completely behind, so just now did a quick catch-up. SO much has gone on, so it's impossible for me to address everything, but I have to say WOW, how exciting all the transfers in the last few days and over the next few days!! I updated everyone's dates on the front page. Congrats to all of you who are PUPO, and GL to all who have transfers this week! :flower:

*Leens*, I got your name on the front page, but couldn't recall if you were doing a fresh transfer during your IVF cycle, or if you are freezing all and doing a FET later. Let me know... and also if you have an estimated timeframe, I can put that on there too. :)

*beagle*, things seem to be moving fast for you! I'm sure everything will work out with the meds, but sure sounds like a process, huh? I'm excited that you'll be hearing about your grant soon too.

For those who aren't getting much info from your clinics, I'm surprised. I'm way too curious to function like that, but that's just me. But if you feel like you want to know, you should def push them for answers. They are YOUR embryos. You're entitled to whatever info you want. *BabyW*, especially in your situation with DH possibly not being reachable during that time... I feel like the more informed you are in advance, the more relaxed you'll feel. My clinic doesn't do daily reports, but they gave a fertilization report the day after ER, a day3 report letting me know how they were all doing, and then of course, the final report was the morning of my transfer.

*terri*, hey lady! I know I've said this before, but I am so sorry about your mother. I know you miss her every day. Your dad sounds like a hoot!

Hi to everyone else! Happy to hear things are going great with *Jen *and *Moni*, wuhu!! Max is a super cute and manly name for a boy. :) Jen, have you started thinking about names??

AFM, got AF last Thurs, so called about hysteroscopy, thinking I could get in today. But first available time my RE had is this coming Thurs. I'm a tad frustrated since it's pushing me back another 3 days (I was already frustrated from having a 35-day cycle, urg!). Seems like I just keep getting pushed back, and I was hoping to do my FET asap since I will be traveling for Xmas. As it looks now, I'm thinking early Dec. I know that isn't that close to Xmas, but since we have the office beta 12 days AFTER transfer, I will be pushing it closer to my travel date than I would've liked. Oh well... its ok!! I'm remaining calm and feeling _very _optimistic. I filled out the paperwork for PGS, so they will thaw the 4 embies that I have left the day before my transfer, and they'll know the results on the morning of my transfer. So I wont know until that morning how many are viable or how many are going in. But its a better option than thawing and re-freezing again, since they are already frozen now. They're planning for 2 right now, and if so, we'll put both in. If we have a 3rd, it will have to be re-frozen, but I dont think my RE expects us to have 3 out of 4 viable. I'll be devastated if none of the 4 are viable! But at the same time, at least we'll know. If none are viable, then at least I'm not going through 2 more FETs not knowing. And we'll use the leftover insurance money towards another full IVF cycle. BUT, hoping not to go there! Feeling REALLY good about this!!!:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update- my transfer will probably be Dec. 9. The nurse and I forgot about my endometrial scratch. My coworker reminded me and I asked the nurse. Phew! The nurse said she was so focused on approval that she forgot about the scratch. I'm still ok with early December. Yeah!


----------



## JCM

Max was on our list of names!!! Too funny! But we have a dog named Mac so I took it off the table. ; ) I should get my blood test results the end of this week or beginning of next. Then I will get more serious about names. I just keep changing my mind! Although DH and I both love Henry. My mom HATES it. In fact I got a text from my sister that said "I'm at dinner with mom and she's complaining about the name Henry." Haha I read the text aloud to DH and he smiled and said "well, I guess it's Henry then!" 
Sad news, my girlfriend who was one week ahead of me pregnant, got her blood tests back and found out its a girl but also that there is a missing chromosome (turners syndrome). The baby passed away this morning. Pretty awful. She didn't even feel anything weird. So that was rough. I sent her one of those edible arrangements (mostly for her little girl who was devastated I guess). I feel so bad for her. Yuck. 

Erin, your schedule sounds so organized! I love it.


----------



## JCM

Oh, you and Erin will practically be on the same schedule! Woooohoooo!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I think out of the 4 left, you have a great shot...keep up the positive attitude!

Jen - I am so sorry to hear about your friend. That has to be so horrible for her.

About baby names, we pretty much are set on names & we love them...although my husband is not 100% on the boy name...but he will come around. ;) We don't know if we will stick to this, but we plan to not reveal the name until the ink is dry on the birth certificate! I heard my sister get so much crap from my mom on names. I don't want anyone ruining them for me.

Terri & Erin - I forgot to say...I obviously wish your fresh/fet cycles had worked...but I am super excited you guys will be waiting along with me :)

Oh one more update...I emailed my nurse & dr we wanted to proceed even without the rubella immunity...both came back with no problem...I just have to sign a waiver...but they didn't seem concerned.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Yeah Erin! Sounds like a good plan. Don't stress about the delay. All good things in their own time. I think you have a wonderful chance of a couple of embies to transfer. I also think your approach is very smart, informed and practical. The information we we get from doing a cycle and tweaking the protocol can make all the difference. 

Jen, I am so sorry about your friend. I can't even begin to imagine what she feels like. She is going to grieve and need good friends like you. If she needs distance bc you are prego don't take it personally. I have a friend that had a mc and it was hard for her to see another friend of our prego. She was happy for her but still sad and feeling the loss. I am so excited for you to find out the gender. We chose our sons name pretty easily. And the funny thing was we bought our house from a family whose son is Jack and daughter Kate. Those were 2 names we had. Even funnier, a friend of mine was prego with me and she wasn't finding out the sex and I hadn't found out yet so she asked me what names I had picked out for boy or girl. I told her and she looked stunned. Her dh said "no way" so loud. They had the same 2 names picked out too. We found out the sex and they waited. They chose Charlie and it fits their son perfectly. 

Beagle 2 weeks for meds to get delivered is more than enough time. You are ready to go!

Afm dh wants to postpone his trial by a day which I think is unnecessary. They should be able to tell me what we are working with that morning right? I felt so bad, he did my PIO shot tonight but didn't pull the needle out straight so he nicked me and I bled all over the place, pants, floor, my hands. Then as he means Jack in to say goodnight to me he loses his balance and knocks his head into my nose hard and that bleeds as well! So I am literally bleeding from both ends tonight! I have off tomorrow for Veteran's Day so I'm running errands trying to keep busy and take my mind off what's going on. I am doing acupuncture tomorrow and Wed after the transfer and probably Fri. 

I totally forgot the progesterone makes me constipated. More prune juice and Colace! I feel like I'm 80!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I like your new picture! I am sure you'll have viable embies-3 if not 4, so I'm getting super excited for you. Sorry for the delay with AF and the hysteroscopy (sp?), but we'll be PUPO together most likely, and Beagle will be with us too! Yeah.

Jen-I am SOOO sorry about your girlfriend. What are the odds that she finds out about the abnormality a day before the baby passes away. So, so sad.

BabyW-You definitely have a lot going on tonight! Hopefully your butt and nose don't hurt anymore.

Amy-It's normal that not all of the eggs fertilize. Sometimes they are abnormal or not mature, and it's just common to have some that don't fertilize. You have a great number remaining though.

kfs1-I'll say a special prayer for you tomorrow morning. I can't wait for you to be prego for the second time. I can't remember if I knew you when you were pregnant the first time. If I did know you, it was early in our relationship. I know Amy mentioned food poisoning, but I hope that you enjoyed your sushi if you did have it for dinner. Whatever would pick you up out of your funk, is fine by me.

This week is definitely an exciting one for everybody. Go ladies, go!!


----------



## booger76

Terri - Dec. 9th is the same day as my transfer! Well, hopefully, pending the results of my mock transfer on Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed on that one. I hope your Dad is enjoying his delicious dinners! He's lucky to have you cooking such great meals for him. Maybe he'll stop trying to make his lady friends feel sorry for him. He shouldn't be pushing his luck with the chef. 

Erin - I am sorry you are having yet another slight delay. I swear when going through this every day matters! I'm glad that you have a solid plan though. I highly doubt you'll have a result where none of them are normal. You have 4 to work with so I definitely think you'll have good results.

Jen - So sorry to hear about your friend and her baby. That's just awful. :cry: I'm glad you're feeling better each day. I can't wait to hear the results of your tests. How fun. I don't blame you for wanting to get a job. I don't love my job but one of the things I do like best about it is the interaction with my coworkers. I need that. Good luck!!

Babywhisperer - I'm sorry you've had such a rough evening! You're a good sport about though. I would think that they should be able to tell you what's going on that morning but I don't know that for sure. Can you and DH go through a couple of scenarios beforehand so you'll know what to do already. Kind of like an "if this happens, then we'll do this" type of discussion? 

Beagle - Two weeks is plenty of time for the meds. Although I know you want to just have it all straightened out already. I would think that if your clinic was truly concerned about the Rubella they wouldn't even let you move ahead. You're getting closer!!!!

knitgirl - I'm glad your transfer went so smoothly! That's a great start. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. When is your beta scheduled? Do you think you'll test at home before then?? Stay away from Google (easier said than done). :haha:

Amy - Congrats on your 10 embryos! I think that's great. I had 20 eggs retrieved, with only 15 mature and then 11 fertilized and from what I could tell through my internet research (see my little Google addiction there too) was that was a pretty average fertilization rate so you're doing well! Grow embies grow!!

Leens - The injections do get old after awhile - hang in there - you're getting so close!!! :thumbup:

kfs - Good luck tomorrow morning, lady!!! You've got lots of positive vibes heading your way. :dust:

Good evening to everyone else out there! This has gotten to be such a big group that if you don't check in often enough you get behind quickly!

I forgot to take my shot on time tonight. Ooops!! I was busily making dinner and it just slipped my mind. I was only about 45 minutes late so I don't think it matters that much - I'll email my nurse just make sure. She might tell me to just make sure I'm on time tomorrow or maybe she'll tell me to just stick to my "new" time. :shrug: Either way, I'm not stressed. what a difference a couple months makes because there was no way I was missing that first stim shot. I think I had all that stuff laid out about an hour before I was to take it and just kept looking at it!

Well, it's snowing and cold here. Montana winter has arrived! I don't mind the snow but I'm not looking forward to that high of 13F tomorrow. I know it's Montana but that's even cold for where I am located. All of our relatives back East always comment on how they couldn't take the winters out here but to be honest, I think they aren't as bad. We don't have the humidity and that makes a huge difference. Anyway, I'm glad the snow is here - even if I may not get to enjoy much skiing this winter.


----------



## Leens08

*Beaglemom* 3 beagles WOW, I have one Basset and one Doberman/sausage cross, my mixed breed is so good, if I had two Bassets I'd probably be in tears everyday - oh my word she is stubborn, it doesn't help that I have two extremely spoilt cats. Beagles are beautiful pups - good to know it will get easier, my Maddie is only 8 months old.

*JCM* Good to know this whole process we're going through is easily forgotten once we all get our BFP!!!

*ERosePW* I'm doing a fresh egg retrieval, my first IVF after 2 failed IUI's - hubs and I have been trying for almost 3 years (3yrs in March). My CD1 was on 2nd November, my egg retrieval is on Friday. Thanks for adding me! You girls have been amazing, really helping me through this uber-stressful time.

*Terripeachy* I saw on someone's post that you lost your mom, I'm so sorry to hear. I know what you're going through, I lost my dad in 2008 (Alzeimers) and my mom in April this year (cancer), her wish was to see my child, that never happened, she was my best friend, the only person I confided in about anything really close to me. I miss her so much every day, to be honest I'm really struggling without her - I don't know how to do life without her and although I'll be really happy when I get my BFP and when my baby is born, I'm really scared to go through all of this without her. If you ever need to talk, as I said I know a bit about losing parents.

AFM - Tried Centrotide with a longer needle and the inflammation and itchiness was reduced by quite a lot.


----------



## terripeachy

Leens-Thanks...I'm sorry to hear about your losses as well. As much as people don't talk to their parents or don't talk to them often, that is my only regret. My mom and I had a fine/normal relationship but I seriously only talked to her a couple times a week and I would give anything to talk to her. Ok..enough on that sad front. Glad your needle change helped things a bit. I can't believe you are already for retrieval after two weeks. That went by fast. 

Booger-Awesome that we'll be doing our transfers on the same day. Way back when December seemed so far away and now it's almost here. Time flies when you're preococupied with TTC. Today is our last warmish day here. Mid 60s, and I just read that it'll be cold for the rest of November. Time to think about buying new sweaters. That is my wintertime consolation. If I MUST be cold, I must have/buy cute, warm sweaters. 

So I did a bit of reading on the endometrial scratch and I think it's going to be a good thing. They say that the "injury" to the uterus helps implantation because the increase in white blood cells helps growth of the lining, and that also helps the embryo. All I can do is be hopeful.


----------



## beaglemom

I forgot to ask my doctor about the scratch. Is there a certain time in your cycle you have to have it done? I will try to remember to ask during my mock tomorrow. ha ha...my mock is tomorrow! I cannot even believe it!

So today is a bank holiday for me...I love bank holidays. I hope to get some stuff done today. My credit card bills have started coming in & I def need to balance the bank account. I also have some bulbs I never planted in Oct. So I want to do that today since it is pretty nice out & not too cold. I also want to do some cleaning. And I plan to make stuffed shells for dinner. I also have to call Walgreens about my meds.


----------



## LadySosa

JCM said:


> Kfs, totally no problem going to work the next day. I felt like nothin ever happened! The day of, I just watched movies and ate a lot.
> 
> My nausea gets better every day that passes! I guess my mom was always sick through 14 weeks so I have her to thank for this! Also, be prepared to take lots of naps! I'm in bed by 8:30 every night and up at 7. Then I take two naps during the day. Exhausted! I haven't had to buy maternity pants yet. I plan on wearing my yoga pants for as long as possible. My weight stays the same but I have a little bump already. Different than the bloating so that's exciting!

Excited for you that you've got a bump!!:happydance:


----------



## LadySosa

Leens08 said:


> *terripeachy* and *beaglemom* I'm sorry I wasn't clear, I think I was typing late at night, Beaglemom you were correct - what I was trying to say and also correct about German Measles being common in SA, we have to be alot more careful than you would have to be with viruses like German Measles. This is why I don't understand why there are anti-vaxers in SA, I understand USA - whole different debate, anyway. I was considering not vaccinating but that would have been a mistake, tho not if it's so uncommon - I think you've made a fine decision :)
> 
> *kfs1* holding fingers, toes, thumbs, everything else I can think of - grow embies grow!!!
> 
> *brighteyes* I was thinking today I don't know what is worse, waiting to hear if your embies are going to make it til transfer day or waiting to test, whatever it's just far too much waiting, poor us lol. loads of baby dust to ya!
> 
> *Amy1976* Good question, they've only given me 2 types of progesterone - one tablet and one suppositry (woo that's gonna be fun - not) but yours is a bit hectic but if it's going to help I think it's worth it *sending hugs*
> 
> AFM - So over these injections, only three more, including my trigger. Egg retrieval is definitely set for Friday, I had a scan this morning, my RE is happy with sizes, ect...but there's not alot to work with. He was hoping for 10-15 but it looks like I only have 8 and only 5 are a good size, we are hoping it will improve this is why we are doing the retrieval on Friday instead of Thursday.
> 
> Hubs will be out of town for 3 days which is not commonplace, he is going to a small town called George for work which is about 5hrs drive away but will be back on Thursday eve so I guess it's just me and my 2 cats and 2 pups.
> 
> *Beaglemom* I guess your name is beaglemom because you have a beagle? We took the dogs for a walk yesterday, there was a lady with 3 beagles, we almost got a beagle but ended up with a basset hound instead but she said they are just as naughty and stubborn and bassets, are yours also impossible?

LOVE Basset Hounds! They are so adorable!


----------



## ERosePW

So looks like *beagle, Terri, booger, and I *will all be around the same time. Yay! Nice that we'll have each other. :)

*Leens*, thanks for the info, I'm adding an estimated transfer date for you on the front page. I'm putting Nov 19th, assuming you'll have a day5 transfer. But if you end up having a day3 transfer, I can change it for you.:flower:

*booger*, I have that rare occasion where I take my shot or other meds a little late too. It always shocks me when I realize it, since its almost all I think about, LOL. Its not likely that one time will hurt anything.

*kfs*, thinking about you today! So excited you'll be PUPO soon!

*Jen*, I'm so sorry for your friend! :nope: That has to be devastating for her. I'm glad she has you to be there for her.

*BabyW*, so sorry about all the bleeding! Your DH must've felt so bad, hehe! Hope you're doing better today.:flower:

*beagle*, I'm so excited your mock transfer is tomorrow! Seems like time actually does really fly when it comes to IVF. Way faster than IUIs and regular cycles. 

*Terri*, I agree, the endo scratch should be a good thing. They are doing mine this Thursday when I have the hysteroscopy. She said since she's gonna be in there anyway, she may as well do it then. I agreed... might as well get it all over with in one shot.

Good morning to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-My doctor said that I have to do it while on BCP and then a week later (after I start my del-estrogen). When I did my searching around, it said that it could be done in the luteal phase as well, so not really sure why he's doing it now versus doing it at another time. My doc said that only about 5% of people need it, and they use it as a last resort because there's no point spending time "scratching" people if a majority of people can get prego without it. He also said that because everything seems to be ok with me, and we've had two failed IVFs, maybe this is the push that I need.

I just called the pharmacy about my meds, and they said it takes 5-7 days for processing. I said that I am paying cash, so no reason going through my insurance. The lady said that it still takes 5-7 days. UGH! I haven't received my revised schedule, but my initial one said I am supposed to start shots on Friday. I hope that changes a smidge so that I can get my stuff. Why does ordering meds have to be so difficult/stressful?

I like stuffed shells and havent' had them in a long time. Hmm..hee hee. Enjoy your day off. I am at work as usual..trying to figure out when I will use a mental health day before the end of the year.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! I just love reading all of your updates. Even tho there's really no progress with me, I get so wrapped up with your stories. I tell my hubby about your stories as if we're old friends. He thinks I'm kooky. He's like, "And who are these women? Your virtual friends??" Hehe.

Jen - I LOVE the name Henry! So cute to picture a little baby boy named Henry with a little cap. So sorry about your friend, that must be heartbreaking.

Booger - I'm so jelly of the snow! I'm ready for some cold weather/snow! They say this year in Seattle we're due for another nasty winter!

Erin - I like your new pic! And your positive vibes are infectious!

BabyW - Oh no! That sounds terrible, but kind of comical! I hope you're all healed by now.

kfs - good luck today! Can't wait to hear the results!

Terri - sorry about the meds taking forever. Sometimes they take less time than they say so maybe you'll get it by Fri?

beagle - congrats on the mock transfer today! Must feel great to be making progress!

Amy - 10 embies is a lot! Congrats!!

Re: Mock transfer - what is this? Does everyone have to do it? My doc didn't mention this to me yet...is it called something else?

AFM - uggh the waiting is killing me. Our ER is set tentatively for Jan 20. That seems like a lifetime away! So I'm just trying to keep myself busy to not think about it. I think I'll take up knitting again. =) I put up my Christmas tree on Sunday. Everyone's giving me crap for putting it up so early, but I don't care! Christmas stuff makes me so happy, why wait?! My dh had a five-hour long interview with Amazon yesterday, and he finds out today if he got the job. Even if he gets it, I'm still a little nervous - they have a reputation of working people crazy long hours and their vacay policy is terrible. But, it would be more $$ and that's all he cares about! Maybe I could be a stay at home mommy if he's the breadwinner. =) We always joke about that - he says "no way - you're working!" (with a whipping motion and sound effects - "whishaw") But I know deep down he'd love for me to stay home if we could afford it. We shall see.


----------



## moni77

Just popping in for a quick hi!! Lots happened yesterday!1

When are people testing?!? Looks lke we will have a lotof Christmas BFP!!!


----------



## booger76

Good afternoon ladies!

*LadySosa* - Oh, waiting is the worst. I swear if we aren't going to be the most patient mothers.....I remember thinking after we scheduled our IVF that it was going to take forever to get there but Jan. will be here before you know it. Not that that is any consolation - we want what we want when we want it!! :haha: Hopefully the holidays will be enough of a distraction. And maybe us BnB ladies can keep you a little entertained as well. We didn't get very much snow - maybe a couple of inches - but it's enough that everything is pretty now! The sun is shining bright with a beautiful blue sky. I might bundle up and take our doggie for a short walk.

*Terri* - Ugh on the pharmacy thing. I swear every time we get one wrinkle ironed out one more pops up. So annoying. Hmmm, maybe some sweater shopping will appear on my agenda today. I did a closet purge of my winter clothes in the Spring and I'm looking a little short on cute sweaters.

*Beagle* - I can't believe your mock transfer is already here. Things seem to really move fast once they get going. I hope you get your meds all figured out today.

*Erin* - I figured it's not big deal to be a little late with the shot but I still e-mailed my nurse anyway. Just want to make sure all my i's are dotted and t's crossed. I still can't believe I forgot since it was on my brain all day! I think I was distracted by DH. He had just gotten home from hunting, yeah, that's it, blame DH. :haha: Good luck on Thursday. I hope your hysteroscopy goes well. I had mine back with my first mock transfer and it was uncomfortable but not unbearable. Way better than my HSG.

*Leens* - Glad the needle switch helped with the injection. So sorry to hear about your parents. My dad died almost two years ago and I miss him more everyday. I was a true daddy's girl. I notice myself calling my Mom more now just because I know that you never know what's going to happen. :hugs:

*kfs* - I hope your transfer went smoothly today! :flower:

Hello to *Amy, moni, brighteyez, JCM, knitgirl, babywhisperer*, and *jkb*! I hope I didn't miss anyone.

I have the day off today, too. I'm trying to get some filing done. I have about 2 years worth of crap (bank and credit card statements, medical information, house papers, etc) stuffed in boxes that needs to be dealt with. Ugh. I really need a new filing cabinet. Hmmmm, maybe another online shopping distraction........


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> *Brighteyez* - Congrats on the transfer of your two embryos!! :happydance: And congrats on having 5 to freeze. That's excellent!
> 
> *Amy *- First, congrats on your awesome retrieval! :thumbup: 16 eggs is stupendous. Have you gotten your fertilization report yet today? Wow - that is a lot of estrogen and what a pain to have to do all three, three times a day! I'm sure your doctor has his/her reasons but that seems kind of annoying. Maybe it's to keep you distracted. :winkwink:
> 
> *knitgirl* - I hope your transfer went well today! :thumbup:
> 
> *terri* - I'm so glad that you have a plan to move forward!!! How awesome and exciting is that. What shots are you starting with - Lupron? Do you have a tentative date for transfer yet? :shrug:
> 
> *kfs* - I'm with you - I'd rather my doctor be blunt rather than sugarcoat things. Again, I don't think they think about how things are going to come across or sound sometimes when they say them. I'm sure if she really didn't think that you would have embryos to transfer on Day 5, she wouldn't have you wait. It's really hard not to be stressed out during all of this so don't feel bad for being that way. I found the wait from retrieval to Day 5/6 to be just awful so I completely understand. Sometimes I think it's easiest to to jump to the worst case scenario so that if it did happen for some reason, we're already somewhat prepared for it. Hang in there - we are here for you! :hugs:
> 
> *Leens* - Glad you are progressing nicely! :flower:
> 
> *Beagle* - Oh man - sorry about the Rubella thing! I'd like to think I'd be patient enough to just get the vaccination and wait but I'd probably just move ahead too. :blush:
> 
> *babywhisperer* - I'm so glad to hear that your retrieval went well. I hope you are feeling better today! :thumbup:
> 
> Hello to everyone else!! Hope you are enjoying your weekend.
> 
> As for me, I'm mostly recovered from my bout with the stomach bug. Ugh. I had forgotten how miserable it makes you feel. I guess it's been going around. I felt so bad that at one point I remember lying in bed seriously rethinking our decision to have kids because I felt like that at that point there was no way I could care for another human being feeling the way that I did. Now, I know that I could (and would!) but it made me ponder there for a few minutes.
> 
> I helped DH with raking leaves this morning as I simply couldn't take another day of lying in bed. My body hurt from lying down so much! I don't know how lazy people do it. Now it's raining and I think it might be time for a nap.:haha:

Thank you Booger!!! I am so excited:happydance: the 21st can't come quick enough!!


----------



## brighteyez73

KFS1 - I am happy but scared and I did a lot of resting yesterday. Today I am at working feeling pressure and crampy but not too bad. 

Moni77 - My test date is the 21st. 

Leens08 - Both are very stressful. Waiting to hear updates about babies and the TWW is horrible....LOL but it will be here soon, is what I keep telling myself:haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Knitgirl - the constipation after ER was horrible!! I went and brought Colace and warmed apple juice it helped some but it was no joke. 

Transfer was over before I knew it started which was crazy but hey we waited all this time why should it be prolonged LOL! 

Baby Dust to all of you ladies who are still in the process of achieving your BFP's

:dust:


----------



## ERosePW

LadySosa, I didnt have you on the front page somehow! Not sure how I managed that, but I hope I haven't missed anyone else. I just now put you down for fresh transfer late January. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Sammy0620

HELP, New to blogging, I hope I remember how to log back in to see response.
Im 42, one failed IVF cycle. Now using donor eggs, retrieved 12, 6mature,5 fertilized......if its good on day 3, we put two in, if they are better than good and last to day 6, the doctor is pressing to only put in one. 
Im obese, have HTN and lupus. Ive lost one pregnancy to stillbirth after clomid in 2009, and we have been struggling eversince. I am VERY inclined to want to place 2 in, given my age, I hope that one will take, and if two take....I have a lot of praying to do.
Any thoughts. I know there are risks with my medical history-which is under control-but I guess its scaring my IVF doctor. We are praying for a healthy baby.
Lost baby #1 at 5 1/2 months, chorioamnionitis, delivered stillbirth, 2009.Diagnosed with lupus 2011.


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies,
Wow! The thread's been busy. I'll have to catch up in the morning. Just a quick report. We transferred 2 blastocysts, one grade AB and the other BB. Everything went very smoothly. I may have 1 to freeze. We'll know by tomorrow. It was much more emotional than I thought - I don't know why I thought it wouldn't be. My doc seemed super-happy and positive which was great. Beta on 11/20. Love you ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news kfs1!!! Glad all went well. So happy for you. Congrats!!! The 20th it is!!!


----------



## booger76

Wahoo, kfs! :happydance:


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - I like your new picture also.... so sorry about the waiting!! Why does it always happen that way lol??

Terri - YAY for Dec. 9th!! Less than a month away whoo hooo!! How can they possibly say it takes that long to process? What if it was something you needed to take immediately? Can you try a different place?

Babywhisperer - Progesterone makes us constipated too?? Ugh just great lol. 

booger76 - I've got my fingers crossed that everything goes perfectly at your mock transfer on Friday!! I'm also soooo jealous of the snow. I want some lol :)

kfs1 - I'm thinking of you!! 

JCM - That is so heart breaking about your friend. I can't even imagine being in her shoes. My heart goes out to her. I'm not sure if you said already but did you ever tell your mother in law you were pregnant? Just curious how that went?

Leens08 - I'm glad switching the needles helped a bit :) You're almost there!!

AFM - I don't think I explained my medication correctly lol. I'm taking 2 types of progesterone 3 times a day (oral and vaginal inserts). Also an estrogen pill 3 times a day, then an estrogen patch I switch every three days. So if I'm not mistaken, LadySosa you got 2 types of progesterone also right?
And can I just say UUGGHHHH!!! about the vaginal progesterone!! I mean UGH!! AND EEEWWWW!! AND JUST GROSS!! I seriously hate them. I feel so gross. I know I sound like an 8-year old talking about cooties right now but that's seriously how I feel lol :) My DH was just asking me when we could start having sex again and I was like trust me buddy, you don't want to go anywhere near down there right now lol. But then I started thinking, what if I have to take this long term, how will I ever make love to my husband again? Because EEWWW!! Will I have to scoop it out first lol. I know one of you has a tip that you haven't shared with us yet!!
I also found out this morning that I get no further embryo update until the morning of my transfer!! Like really?? I don't know what's more stressful, knowing or not knowing. I wish I knew something but I guess I'm going in blind.


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - Whoo hooo!!! Great news!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sammy0620 said:


> HELP, New to blogging, I hope I remember how to log back in to see response.
> Im 42, one failed IVF cycle. Now using donor eggs, retrieved 12, 6mature,5 fertilized......if its good on day 3, we put two in, if they are better than good and last to day 6, the doctor is pressing to only put in one.
> Im obese, have HTN and lupus. Ive lost one pregnancy to stillbirth after clomid in 2009, and we have been struggling eversince. I am VERY inclined to want to place 2 in, given my age, I hope that one will take, and if two take....I have a lot of praying to do.
> Any thoughts. I know there are risks with my medical history-which is under control-but I guess its scaring my IVF doctor. We are praying for a healthy baby.
> Lost baby #1 at 5 1/2 months, chorioamnionitis, delivered stillbirth, 2009.Diagnosed with lupus 2011.

Hi Sammy, I'm so sorry for your loss, Hun. :hugs: As far as how many to transfer, I don't think anyone can answer that question for you, as its such a personal decision. I've been having two transferred, BUT my DH and I are both okay if we end up with twins. You have to keep in mind that if you have two put in, its certainly a possibility. So if your health issues are serious enough that your Dr says no way, or if you and your DH feel pretty set on NOT having twins, putting in one might be the best option. Like I said though, nobody can make that decision for you. Maybe talk to your Dr about it more, as he knows your health concerns too, and if that's a big factor, you'd def want to take it into consideration. All the best to you Hun!


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, today you are PUPO!!! Wuhu! :happydance: I'm glad it went well. And I do agree, it is a little emotional... But its a happy emotional, because you just put your baby in there!:winkwink: Here's to hoping for a frosty too. I'm glad everything went so well.

Amy, I wish I could give you a tip on that nasty P gel stuff! I wasn't feeling real cute with that stuff in there all the time either, LOL. But I couldn't deal with the PIO shots, so I just went with it! My RE told me I might have to dig some out myself some days, but I never did. It usually came out on its own at some point. I had to wear a panty liner every day, it was really annoying. As I talk about it, the PIO sounds SO much more convenient, and I'm sure it is in that respect! But I'm a wuss. If my pregnancy had worked out, I would've had to keep using it, so if you find a good way to be with hubby while using that stuff, let me know! I'm gonna have to figure something out eventually!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I got my new schedule today and I think I will be able to get my medicine by the 19th, and that's the estimated start date. Phew!! Maybe I freak out too early. I totally hear you on the nasty progesterone. My only tip is wear a pantiliner and swear off BD for a while. HA!!HA!! Even my doctor commented on it the first transfer I had. He's like 'Let me get a little of this progesterone out.' REALLY??! You have to say that out loud? Just do it and keep it moving. :rofl: Hope all goes well for you on Thursday (right?). I can't wait to hear how it went.

Jen-I forgot to say that I think Henry is too cute. My little cousin is Ty Henry, and he is just the cutest boy. I also had two classmates in middle school named Henry. Also cute. HA!!HA!! My uncle Henry..not as cute anymore, but a very nice man (Ty Henry is his grandson).

Sammy-Welcome. I'm 40 and had three embryos put back in twice without success. ERose always knows what to say, so I just agree with her. It's up to you and how you feel. If you can put one and freeze one, go for it!

beagle-Can't wait for transfer tomorrow!! Woop woop. 

LadySosa-My place and others, apparently, do a mock transfer just to measure where they are going to put the embryos, and to discover if there are any issues, like booger had. It's pretty simple. They just put the catheter in, measure where it needs to go and make a note of it. It seriously takes like two minutes if that. 

Is something else happening tomorrow? Oh yes, BabyW, wishing you all the best tomorrow. I hope you and DH can make your flowchart tonight and figure out 'If X then Y. If M, then P.' Math nerd alert. HA!!HA!!


----------



## JCM

Hi Sammy! I transferred 2 only because if we ended up with multiples, we were 100% good with it! Sorry to hear about your loss. Just awful. I agree with following whatever your RE wants to do! 

Kfs....WOOOOOOHOOOOO! I've been waiting ALL DAY for your update! Great news! Glad your dr felt good and seemed pleased. 

Haha Amy do you know my RE told me no sex for the first trimester? I finally asked why (not like I minded because I've been feeling anything but sexual) and he said sometimes orgasms irritate the cervix and your cervix is already most likely irritated from the progesterone suppositories so it can bleed a little. When I was on crinone after my iui I had a little bleeding actually. He said he just says no orgasms so the newly pregnant, fragile women don't call every week bleeding and freaking out. I'm glad he did because I would have been the bleeding woman. Lol! I'll get busy after I'm off the stuff next week I've decided. BUT one time, I kind of had to clean myself out, then had sex right before the next dose so the area wasn't "empty of progesterone" for too long. I don't know about anyone else, but my suppositories make me feel full and a little swollen down there. No room for a penis to be poking around disrupting my situation!!! 
Oh yes MIL knows. She kind of gave a half smile and said "ohhhh". Whatever! Counseling last week was a shit show. My father in law just constantly cuts my husband down and literally stomps his feet! He even got really shitty with the counselor. I was almost embarrassed for the guy. So I got a little angry during my turn to talk and I told him he was really un nice man and is nothing but negative and it's too bad he acts like a child. I think I'm going to sit next week out. Haha! Those people are nuts! 

Soooo to add to my long post.... I bought maternity jeans today!!! I said I wasn't gonna need them and DH and I ran lots off errands today before he goes hunting for a week and my jeans wouldn't button! I left them open and used this belly band I had and my pants kept falling off! So I went to destination maternity and this really nice woman helped me find perfect pants. A little pricey but they should last me all pregnancy. The band at the top is so comfy! I wore them out of the store. : ) I have to admit, they are cuter than some of my lucky or express jeans. Anytime I've seen the pants they always looked so frumpy but it's great cause you technically can stay a size 26 the whole time and just stretch the top way out. My brother actually said "you can fit like a watermelon in those!" Well, nick I plan on it! 
BabyW, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## beaglemom

So for progesterone, I will be taking endometrin which is a vaginal tablet. I had a choice in that, the gel, or the shot. She said the endometrin was the most expensive but was probably the easiest one to use.

I finally have my meds pretty much worked out. I signed up for a discount program, so I will call back tomorrow with that ID & then I will be all set to get it mailed out...plenty of time. I asked to get it next Wed since I start meds the following Mon.


----------



## moni77

Welcome Sammy - it is a tough decision - we had hoped to put in 2 to increase the odds, but only ended up with one left. But we also would have been ok with 2, if that's how it turned out. I have sjogren's syndrome - which is in the lupus family - if you are doing well on your meds (plaquenol is safe to take during pregnancy) you should do fine during the pregnancy. FXed for you.

Yay KFS!!! 

Amy - I took the shots - so didn't have to deal with it. However, I was not really feeling like BDing for a lot of the first trimester anyway - I guess the cramping, bloating and gassiness really didn't make me feel very sexy and some positions just hurt...everyone is different though!

Jen - yay for the maternity jeans - aren't they amazing!! The clothes now a days are so much better - I am really liking what I bought. Ended up with a migrane today - otherwise would have done some more shopping.

Beagle - getting close!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hey All! Kfs I'm so happy for you! When did they tell you the grading before or when you got to the Dr for the transfer? How are you feeling? Any cramping? 

Booger I'm jealous of the snow. It's going down to the 30s here this week but no snow yet. I love the change of seasons here. I had off and made sure to get outside today as it was 60 and might be the last warm day. 

Amy I'm sorry about the progesterone. It's not fun and as you can tell we all hate it. How are you doing?

Hi Brighteyez I hope the cramping is your little one snuggling in tight. 

Terri you make me laugh about charts. I sat down with DH and discussed the scenario which would really pose a challenge for me. What if we only have 2 just ok 5 day embies. Do we transfer both? He said he would defer to the Dr. I really wish he could be there with me to hear the Dr with his own ears. I hope they will let me know what we have in the morning? Is that what they do or do you only find out when you show up?

Erin, Beagle, Booger and everyone else in December what a great crew you have to do this with! I'm trying to catch up on all the posts from today. A lot happens when I don't check in often. 

Same in sorry for your loss and wish you much success on your journey. You will find the women here know so much and can be a great shoulder to lean on. 

Afm and the comedy which was the scene in my kitchen last night oh man. It's funny the side of my Butt that bled doesn't hurt. Dh did a better job tonight. He felt so bad and I felt bad for him. He's rehearsing his questions for his examination of their first witness tomorrow. I have butterflies in my stomach for him! I went to acupuncture and she hugged me when I left. She is so sweet. She wants me to come after the transfer tomorrow. She wishes I could skip work since it's super stressful but I will only be there from 7:30-1. I plan on taking my time in getting to the Dr and arrive early instead of rushing in midtown traffic. 

To all you ladies may God bless you each and every one. You have made getting to this step so much easier, less stressful, and so much less scary than I anticipated. Thank you all. I will try and update if I hear anything. In the meantime I'm thinking of all the ladies who did their retrievals and transfers this week. I hope to be toasting all the bfp's with sparkling cider!!!


----------



## Leens08

*beaglemom* I've been meaning to ask for a while, what is a mock transfer?

*Terripeachy* Sorry you are having trouble ordering meds :( Cape town is supposed to be the "slow city", the rest of SA always mocks us, saying it takes days for anything to happen because we are so busy staring at the mountain or swimming in the sea (really with all the sharks?) but it takes max 1 day to get my meds, it wasn't something that I thought was a "win" but I guess it is now, so thanks for that, we have to take our "wins" wherever we can get them :) Hope you get your meds sorted out asap.

*Sammy0620* I'm so sorry about your baby, I cannot even imagine. I think the trouble is we don't have enough belief that the embryos will turn into real babies but that is the reality, they can. I would love 3 babies but I would struggle to put 3 through school and university, I'm from South Africa so we don't get our education funded. This is why I'm only transferring 2, twins we can do, it's a personal choice but I think the question to ask yourself is if you are ok with 3 babies. Welcome, this is an awesome feed, I only joined about 2 weeks ago and the girls have been amazing - they are really helping me, more than I could ever say!

*kfs* officially PUPO!!! The awful two week wait, we are all here and we are all holding thumbs, fingers, toes, ect, ect... for you!!! Exciting time!!!

*Amy1976* Aaw poor you, one day your child will be an evil teenager and you'll turn around and tell him/her what you did for them, epic win for you!

*JCM* Your MIL and FIL sound crazy! Why are they adding to your stress? Don't they know you should have as little stress as possible now? My husband's sister in Johannesburg makes me crazy like that, high on weed all the time but she knows everything. Eeeek, these insane people!

AFM - I'm very chatty today because DH is away and I only have my furries to talk to but my pups and cats were tired last night, kept on waking them up to play with me but they just kept on falling asleep :( Upside I was able to have hot curry last night, DH hates hot food, it makes him feel nauseous. 

Trigger tonight, yippeeee last injection, triggering with Ovitrelle, yes I've spelt it correctly, wondering if Ovidrel is the same medication???


----------



## booger76

Wishing you a smooth, stress-free transfer this morning, babywhisperer! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Babywhisperer - Wishing you SOOOO much luck today! You're in my thoughts. And good luck to your DH at his trial today. To answer your questions, I didn't hear a peep after my day 3 update until I got into the office, right before my transfer. I do feel a little crampy/bloated but that's nothing new since I've been feeling that way for the last week or so from the meds/ER. 

Erin, Terri, Beagle, and Booger on the same cycle. I LOOOOVE it. :)

Erin - That said, I'm sorry that things were delayed a bit for you Erin. No worries, though. You'll have some strong embies to transfer for sure.

Terri - Any news on your meds? How annoying. It's always something!

JCM - I'm so sorry about your friend. :( I absolutely love the name Henry. Too cute. Curious, why weren't you going to buy maternity pants? Aren't they a necessity?

Knit/Brighteyez - How are you both doing?

Leens - I'm so sorry for the loss of your parents. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you without your mom to confide in since you were so close. Know that she is with you in some way. In happier news, congrats on the trigger though!! You're almost there. :)

LadySosa - I hear you about waiting but I definitely think the holidays will be a welcome distraction. Much to do, drink, and eat. :) I hope your DH gets the job but that his work hours aren't too crazy. 

Sammy - I'm so sorry for your loss. I would think that transferring 2 would be the way to go but I don't know anything about how your medical history might have an affect on this. Either way, remember, it only takes 1! When is your transfer?

Amy - I'm right there with you about the progesterone. It is SOOOO disgusting. I have no advice on the BD front though. :(. And as everyone else said, pantiliners will be your new best friend. How are you feeling today? Pumped for tomorrow?

Beagle - Yahooo for getting the meds situation worked out. What a relief. Good luck today!

And now the wait begins. :) Working from home today. Planning a nice healthy dinner for tonight and I'm going to continue to eat well for sure.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? 

KFS1 - how are you feeling?

Babywishperer - Good luck today and relax!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks for all the good thoughts. Dr called me and said we have one nice looking blast to transfer and some he hopes make it to tomorrow to freeze. Is this verbal hedging? What would your takeaway be with that little info? I'm convinced I am not meant to know detail until I get there. He said I can talk to Dr Chung before hand.


----------



## JCM

My office didn't tell me anything until I got there. I think it's nice that they told you about the one they want to transfer today. So, I would be positive.


----------



## brighteyez73

I am doing ok! just a lot of cramping and pressure. I have some test I took to test out trigger shot they got really really light and now they are getting darker. what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







line up 1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 20









Line up 11.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 15









10dptrigger 1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - So funny about your Dr. They actually told me to skip my morning dose, I bet that's why haha. I like your Dr. though, he sounds so cool. Mine is quiet and so reserved. I'm glad to hear your med situation will work out. Yes, tomorrow is the day!! So excited!!

JCM - No BDing for the first trimester :huh: Holy Moly!! We are older so obvious we don't need to BD every night or anything but I can't wait to see my DH's face if the Dr. says that :haha: LOL!! So sorry that your in laws are such assholes!!

Beaglemom - Endometrin is exactly what I'm taking. Inserting the pill is fine. But then it melts or dissolves and then eventually starts to leak back out. It's also white and a little clumpy, so it totally reminds me of a yeast infection. UGH!!

Moni - I kinda wish I was taking the shots instead, but then I heard they are painful and leave you with a sore butt. So I don't know which is worse lol.

Babywhisperer - Thinking of you today!!

Sammy - So sorry about your loss. I wish I had some good advice to give but I'm not sure what the best decision would be. If they are really that worried that twins could be extremely dangerous for you, maybe transferring one would be the best option. But only you and your Dr. can make that decision.

Leens08 - YAY for triggering tonight!!!

kfs1 - So excited about tomorrow. Excited, nervous, anxious, LOL. How are you feeling?

Knit/Brighteyez - How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## jkb11

Kfs- congrats on transfer!!! So excited for you. I love going thru all the steps with you ladies. It helps me wait patiently for my turn. 

BabyW- yay for transfer! Sorry for the added stress of the unknown. Hope everything falls perfectly into place. 

Bright eyes- I have terrible squint eye! So I'm probably the last person to validate a test for you. I can make myself see lines!! But I say if it's getting darker that's a great sign!!! 

Since I'm having a frozen transfer how soon after transfer could I test???


----------



## jkb11

Amy- I almost forgot. I say find other ways to be intimate with hubby. With all my previous losses I was on crinone and initially I forgot and we had sex and minutes after my hubby jumped up and turned on the lights because he was itching soooo bad. Hahaha he totally had an allergic reaction to it! He was like how did you forget you had meds crammed up in there!!
On a serious note, it also made me really sensitive and if I added sex to that I would have bleeding and after all we have been through to achieve pregnancy I think the peace of mind is worth refraining from it for a while. There are other ways to help him out;)


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> I am doing ok! just a lot of cramping and pressure. I have some test I took to test out trigger shot they got really really light and now they are getting darker. what do you think?

I can't see anything from my phone is there a 2nd line? I hope there is!!


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry brighteyez, I can't tell.

Ok ladies&#8230;the update&#8230;

So I had my mock today. First off&#8230;traffic&#8230;yikes! I was 10 min late then ran in to complications so I was almost 30 minutes late for my class! So I got in there & he started. It was not as bad as an HSG but he was up in there for a while. I guess I have a high cervix. And then after a year of no issues, they find a damn polyp. I blame the bcp. So I don&#8217;t remember the name of the surgery, but basically I have to wait a PTO day. And everything is delayed. But it is not terrible. My surgery is the 25th, I will have a baseline that morning, start meds 12/1, follicle scan on 12/5, retrieval between 12/10-12/14, transfer 12/16-12/20, test around Christmas. So it is not horrible but it does mess up all my planned time off. I warned my manager so shouldn&#8217;t be any issues. But I am a little bummed on the new delay.

On a brighter note, I got my meds ordered. Walgreens did great. I ended up around $3100.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Sorry brighteyez, I can't tell.
> 
> Ok ladiesthe update
> 
> So I had my mock today. First offtrafficyikes! I was 10 min late then ran in to complications so I was almost 30 minutes late for my class! So I got in there & he started. It was not as bad as an HSG but he was up in there for a while. I guess I have a high cervix. And then after a year of no issues, they find a damn polyp. I blame the bcp. So I dont remember the name of the surgery, but basically I have to wait a PTO day. And everything is delayed. But it is not terrible. My surgery is the 25th, I will have a baseline that morning, start meds 12/1, follicle scan on 12/5, retrieval between 12/10-12/14, transfer 12/16-12/20, test around Christmas. So it is not horrible but it does mess up all my planned time off. I warned my manager so shouldnt be any issues. But I am a little bummed on the new delay.
> 
> On a brighter note, I got my meds ordered. Walgreens did great. I ended up around $3100.

So sorry for the delay but it's good they found it. It could hinder implantation and if it grows it can be an issue. I had one and they removed it. It was a d/c which you're put out. There is some cramping and bleeding like a bad period. The next day was past the cramping. The good thing is after the procedure you are more likely to implant bc they scrape.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes. Not too upset. Just hope I can get a beta before Christmas.


----------



## terripeachy

Speaking of scraping, OMG!!! Endo scratches HURT!!! The nurse said it'll hurt for about ten seconds, so breathe out of your mouth. It started hurting, so I counted one, two, three, and the doctor was done. HA!!HA!! Talk about severe cramping....once I got up and put my jeans back on, I felt as if nothing happened, but it was a doozy. hee hee. One down, one to go next week. And..I took some fake advil that the work nurse gave me 45 minutes before, but I wasn't able to get it done in 45 minutes because I had to wait and call my OBGYN, so any pain relief that I did have was all gone by the time they did it. *sigh*

beaglemom-Sorry for the delay, but BabyW is right, it's best they find it now. 

BabyW-So..how did the transfer go? Oh..your appointment is this afternoon I think, right? I thought they always did this stuff in the morning. 

brighteyez-I can't see a thing, but I suck at looking at those tests. That's another reason why I don't test on my own. I'm not a fan of squinting...so, I couldn't see anything, but that doesn't mean there isn't a darkish line there. Your beta is on the 20th or 21st? It's still pretty early, do don't get discouraged.

jkb-My place still makes me wait two weeks to test...but a lot of places let people test sooner, so who knows. Do you have a schedule yet? Are you supposed to be taking meds?


----------



## jkb11

I'm estimated for transfer January 8th give or take a day. I have to start PIO shots prior to transfer as well as estrogen pills and patches. I go next week just for labs. I feel like mine is forever away. My office closes the whole week of Christmas.


----------



## ERosePW

*jkb*, my clinic is like Terri's, they made me wait 14 days after my fresh transer, and then it was supposed to be 12 days after my FET. But I got a BFP after my FET at home first, so they let me come in early for the blood test. Jen and I both got BFPs at home on an HPT by 7 days after transfer. I had a squinter at 6 days, but didnt say anything until it was a decent color the next day. ;) (sadly, mine ended as a CP, but it renewed my hope in this whole process, so it's ok)

*terri*, I agree! My endo scratch during my fresh cycle HURT too. I didn't have it done for my first FET, but am getting it done again tomorrow for this next FET. Not looking forward to it. After she confirms no polyps during my hysteroscopy, endo scratch it is! I guess we'll do just about anything these days, huh?:winkwink: Btw, I had the same P issue... my RE had to scrape it outta there to do my transfer (the FET), and afterward, she decided she wanted some back in there for safe measure, so she had the nurse go get a sample and she put it in before letting me back up!

*beagle*, sorry about the polyp... I wasn't expecting that news at all. I didnt realize they could even find that during a mock! Must've seen it on the u/s, I guess, huh? Well, at least they found it! You can be grateful for that. Sorry you got pushed out more. I know that feeling. FXd that you can do it as quick as possible and have a beta before xmas!

*brighteyez*, I can't really tell on the pic, but I'm sure you can see better in person than we can. It's still early though, so no worries! I'm looking forward to you testing again in a day or so to see if they're still getting darker!:thumbup: Look at that cramping as a good thing. :) 

*BabyW*, what time was your transfer today? I think the news on your embies is good. When I showed up on the day of my transfer, they had a good idea of how many they could freeze, but there were two embies that they were waiting a little longer to find out. For some of them, the decision can be made by day6 if they are still growing well.

*Leens*, yay for triggering tonight, wuhu!! So excited for you! Wow, time has just flown!

*kfs*, glad you're feeling good and staying comfy. :) I can't wait until you guys all test!! This is so exciting. I think we're going to have a lot of good news from this group!

Hi to *knit, booger, Jen, Moni, Amy, LadySosa*, and everyone else!

AFM, just sitting tight, waiting for hysteroscopy, endo scratch, and baseline b/w tomorrow. Hoping all is well, and that they tell me to start my E patches tomorrow night. I'd be really happy if they do that. I hope there isn't anything that would make me need to wait, although since my appt isn't until 1:30pm tomorrow, I have a feeling my b/w results won't be ready until the next morning (they usually need us in there before 930am to get results same day). Oh well, if that's the case, its just one more day.:wacko: LOL


----------



## jkb11

Thanks! I was thinking about 6days since I won't be taking ovidrel this time&#55357;&#56835; 
I already have my test waiting to be used!


----------



## ERosePW

jkb11 said:


> Thanks! I was thinking about 6days since I won't be taking ovidrel this time&#65533;&#65533;
> I already have my test waiting to be used!

That's the beauty of FET. You can test as early as you want without worry that the trigger is still lingering. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Speaking of scraping, OMG!!! Endo scratches HURT!!! The nurse said it'll hurt for about ten seconds, so breathe out of your mouth. It started hurting, so I counted one, two, three, and the doctor was done. HA!!HA!! Talk about severe cramping....once I got up and put my jeans back on, I felt as if nothing happened, but it was a doozy. hee hee. One down, one to go next week. And..I took some fake advil that the work nurse gave me 45 minutes before, but I wasn't able to get it done in 45 minutes because I had to wait and call my OBGYN, so any pain relief that I did have was all gone by the time they did it. *sigh*
> 
> beaglemom-Sorry for the delay, but BabyW is right, it's best they find it now.
> 
> BabyW-So..how did the transfer go? Oh..your appointment is this afternoon I think, right? I thought they always did this stuff in the morning.
> 
> brighteyez-I can't see a thing, but I suck at looking at those tests. That's another reason why I don't test on my own. I'm not a fan of squinting...so, I couldn't see anything, but that doesn't mean there isn't a darkish line there. Your beta is on the 20th or 21st? It's still pretty early, do don't get discouraged.
> 
> jkb-My place still makes me wait two weeks to test...but a lot of places let people test sooner, so who knows. Do you have a schedule yet? Are you supposed to be taking meds?

So sorry the scratch hurt badly but glad it went quick. It's amazing what we can endure. Men could never hang. 

So my appt was 1:45 but Dr didn't call me in until 3:15. He said I had a great looking blast and suggested only doing one since they think it's a 40-45% chance and transferring 2 only increases odds 10% more but odds of twins is high. He said I might have a couple to freeze. They are watching the remaining 8 but think I might have 3 to freeze. Again no guarantees. He wasn't going to volunteer the grading but I pushed. He said Cornell rarely gives out perfect grades and 1 being the best mine was a 2BB. I have a pic and will upload later. God speed little blast. Find your home and get cozy. Thanks for all the well wishes. I wasn't really emotional I was more nervous. When they said I would have a pic I said oh great I'll post to Instagram and the girls in the waiting room laughed. I make jokes when I'm nervous. The Dr said to take it easy for 2 days. No shopping! He actually said no shopping or going out. He also said I should limit picking up Jack. That should be interesting. Thank you all for your thoughts. Stuck in traffic leaving the city and getting car sick. Will catch up later. But thank you all for thinking of me.


----------



## moni77

Beagle sorry about the delay - but hopefully it is for the best!!

Babyw - yay for joining the PUPO crowd!! Take it easy and FXed!!


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - So sorry to hear about the delay. It's bitter sweet. Good that they caught it but sucks that it pushes everything back.

Babywhisperer - Congrats on being PUPO. I'm glad everything went well and you had a great looking embryo to transfer. Rest up and take it easy!!


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks everyone...not too upset about it...just glad it won't put me in to January. I am more upset I have to take the day off...I really wanted all my time off for after my transfer to relax. But oh well...at least I have the time available. But I am feeling physically crappy today. So sorry if I repeat anything. That dr was in there moving around FOREVER! Plus I had an upset stomach. I was rushing around so couldn't stop for the bathroom on my way to my class. So I sat there as long as I could since I was already late. Then went to the bathroom. I was cramping a lot & went to the bathroom. So no bleeding but cramping in my abdomen & near my ovaries. Then I got home & was going to take a bath. I put my hands on my belly & it was so tender. Oh & I was also running low on gas on my way to class. I have a digital gauge. When I was headed home I looked up a gas station that was 1.5 miles away, my car said I had 2 miles left, & I had NO gas bars! Luckily another station came up within a half mile. I was so nervous just coasting down the road. So it has been a rough day...plus my class is on taxes...yuck. My table partners are all on my side wanting me to help them so I feel like I can't even breathe. Then 1 invited herself to lunch with me. I had not talked to my husband yet & really just wanted some peace. I don't know any of these people. It was weird. I am not very social with strangers.

So anyways...bath over & just sitting in bed watching tv with the pups & husband. We ate dinner in bed too. My husband is the best & the best at reading me. He reheated my stuffed shells & came in the bathroom & asked if we HAD to have a vegetable. Which was exactly what I was thinking! :) Stomach still tender. I hope to be feeling better tomorrow.

I told my husband since everything has been moved it sort of interferes with the retail holiday schedule for him. So I said go to your manager & tell him you will need 3 days off in the next month & we don't know when the other 2 are. He will try to switch his schedule, but if it doesn't work out he just needs the day off. His manager was very understanding.


----------



## Babywhisperer

What does 8+1x1pn mean? I can't believe I'm pupo! I feel like I'm prego already with how much the progesterone makes me get up during the night. Literally every 2hrs. I renew my idea for a craftmatic bed that sits over a toilet.


----------



## booger76

Good evening, lovely ladies!

I swear, if you don't log onto here every couple of hours then it's almost impossible to keep up!! So much going on. But that's good - just means we have lots of support!

*Babywhisperer* - I'm glad that your transfer went smoothly today!!! :happydance: Well, other than your delayed appointment time. I'm liking your Craftmatic bed idea!:winkwink:

*Leens* - Congrats on your trigger!! I hope it went well. Retrieval is just around the corner now. So exciting! Whenever my DH is gone for long periods of time I have conversations with my dogs too. Hehe. They just look at me like I'm nuts. 

*kfs* - You may have mentioned this already, but when is your beta? I hope your little embies are snuggling in nicely.

*Brighteyez* - Well, I'm on my iPad right now and I can't really zoom in to look at pictures so I'm afraid I'm not much help. Sorrry! But I hope that in a couple more days, I won't need to zoom in to see a second line.

*Amy* - Well, after all the discussions about the loveliness of Crinone, I think I'm actually glad I'll be doing the PIO injections. Now, that may change once I actually have to start taking them! I do switch to suppositories at some point if I do end up pregnant this go around but I'm not sure exactly when. Good luck tomorrow!! I'm sending positive vibes your way!!! And yes, the snow is very pretty but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't enjoy the 9 degree temps outside right now. Brrrrrrr.

*jkb*- My calendar calls for me to have my beta 9 days after my transfer. So I'll transfer on Dec. 9 and have my beta on Dec. 18. I don't plan on testing at home beforehand but we'll see. I might cave. Just not sure if I can handle seeing a negative HPT if that happens.

*Beaglemom* - Oh man, I'm sorry to hear about your delay! But, like everyone else has already said, it's better they found it now and can fix it quickly beforehand. Your mock sounds about like mine - what normally takes a couple of minutes drug on forever. I'm glad they do them though so that doesn't happen on the actual transfer day. That stinks you have to move your time off around though. :hugs:

*terri* - Sorry that your endo scratch was so painful! Good thing it didn't last the whole ten seconds. Isn't it funny how something can be so painful and then boom - it's over and nothing. I'm glad it's over. You have to have another one next week though? I couldn't tell from your comment about one down, one to go........

*Erin* - I hope your hysteroscopy and endo scratch go smoothly tomorrow and don't cause you too much discomfort. I know how anxious you are to get moving. "Just one more day" - I feel like that should be our Mantra around here sometimes. :thumbup:

*Sammy* - Sorry I'm chiming in late here. Your situation sounds complicated. I'm very sorry to hear about your stillbirth. :hugs: It sounds like your doctor has the right plan though. And Erin's advice is very sage as well. I wish you the best of luck in all of this.

Hello to *Jen, LadySosa, knitgirl,* and *Moni*!!! I hope I didn't miss anyone - if I did, it wasn't intentional. I'm pretty tired right now.

Well, my day was kind of crazy. One of my coworkers whose cubicle is right outside my office started choking this morning and two of my other coworkers had to give her the Heimlich maneuver! I heard someone coughing, and then it went to a very strained and loud wheeze, I ran out of my office and my other coworker yelled at me to go grab another lady who is an EMT. I sprinted down the hall and grabbed her, still not really sure exactly what was going on at this point. It was very scary. Luckily, she got whatever it was out and is now fine. She had to be taken to the hospital though because they thought whatever it was might have actually gone down into her lungs but her scan came out all clear. It was nuts!

I battled some insomnia last night all stressed out about this little 5K we were supposed to be hosting on Saturday morning that I am helping plan. Well, we ended up canceling it due to the cold and the course being icy so I'm hoping I get some sleep tonight!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-That story about your coworker is insane! I'm glad they were able to get that food/candy out and I'm also glad you're a runner (Jen never would've found the EMT in time-just kidding). Sorry about the 5k being cancelled, but now you can get some rest so I'm happy about that for you. Yes, I have one more scratch after I stop taking BCP, so next Wednesday.

ERose-Hope all goes well today. The pain won't last long!

Leens-Hope your trigger was ok last night. Retrieval tomorrow, woop woop.

jkb-Don't worry about your office being closed. You can ask us about stuff, and also, the nurses will probably be on call if you have questions. My office closes, but they just don't do procedures/surgeries. I think they still do ultrasounds and bloodwork though. Part time people can do those things.

Amy-Can't wait to hear your report today. Just relax and those eggs will be gone before you even know it. Make sure you eat a great lunch afterwards too.

BabyW-I'm sure that means 8 cell embryo, and then something else. Google it. I don't know..hee hee. That sucks you had to wait until 3:15. Why were they so delayed? How did your hubs do at his trial? No shopping, meaning no lifting of groceries? that's weird to say. My people said no running or lifting over 25 lbs. I'm not a shopper, so that would not concern me.

knitgirl/Brighteyez-Any additional updates?

kfs1-Are you taking endometrin? I can't remember. Are you back at work today? Fun times...not.

AFM-Just a food update. We had shepherd's pie last night for dinner. My dad said 'I don't really eat chopped meat, but this is good.' HA!!HA!! He had seconds. And I have more for lunch today. Not sure what we'll have tonight. I have to find a recipe for something!

Hi to Moni/LadySosa. I think that's everyone.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Wishing you so much luck today!

Beagle - Bummer about the polyp but it's actually a good thing that they found it beforehand. Awww, and your hubs gets extra points for taking care of you. Hope you're feeling better today.

Terri - Yikes. Glad you made it through the endo. I'm glad it was at least quick even though it as painful. Woohoo - one step closer. And yeeeeep. Back at work today. I'm on Crinone, prednisone (last day is today), baby aspirin, and an estradiol patch. Oh and I loooooove shepherd's pie. :)

Erin - Good luck at your hysteroscopy and endo today. Hope it's not too painful. Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Babywhisperer - FanTASTIC news. Grow little embie grow! Soooo happy for you. Hope you're resting up today.

Knitgirl/Brighteyez - updates?

Booger - My beta is on 11/20, so 9 days after my transfer as well. That's so scary about your co-worker. I would have freaked out. I'm so bad in those situations. Luckily, a bunch of people in my office regularly go through volunteer medical training here so I know who to grab if something happens. Sorry about your 5K getting cancelled.

Hey there everyone else!

Haha - you ladies talking about your doctors scraping progesterone out of you - OH MY GOD! I can't imagine. My doc had me take it the morning of my procedure, too, so I'm sure it must have looked glorious down there. Nothing new here. Back at work - taking it easy. Man, this wait is going to be torture.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Babywhispher - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!

I really don't have any updates today I am 11days past trigger and 4dp5dt. I keep testing hoping the trigger is out but it seems like it is still lingering. I attache pics yesterday. I can post todays test if you ladies like. I had a headache today, litte cramping last night, fever blister and face breaking out today, I am eating pineapple core, and beta is on the 21st (next Friday). Other than that how is everyone?


----------



## LadySosa

ERosePW said:


> LadySosa, I didnt have you on the front page somehow! Not sure how I managed that, but I hope I haven't missed anyone else. I just now put you down for fresh transfer late January. Does that sound about right?

Yes, I think that's correct! Thanks Erin!


----------



## LadySosa

jkb11 said:


> I'm estimated for transfer January 8th give or take a day. I have to start PIO shots prior to transfer as well as estrogen pills and patches. I go next week just for labs. I feel like mine is forever away. My office closes the whole week of Christmas.

jkb: I hear you! Sounds like you are playing the waiting game like me! My transfer is tentatively set for Jan 20. Hang in there, like the girls say, I'm sure it will be here before we know it!!:flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Erin thinking of you today! I hope it all goes smoothly. Can't wait to hear your update.

Kfs how you feeling lady?

Terri I need to not read your msgs when I'm hungry. Dr Chung thinks the 2 days post transfer are the most crucial and anything that could cause contraction would hinder implantation. I'm scared bc last night at 2am I got up and got very sick for an hour. It must be a stomach bug bc dh is running to the bathroom at work with the same thing. I hope this doesn't cause an issue or interrupt what needs to be happening in there! I love Shepherd's Pie too! Yummy comfort food. 

Booger you are great in a crisis it sounds! Sorry about the 5k, it's disappointing but out of your control. It would be dangerous to run on ice. Maybe you can reschedule?

Leens yeah for the trigger! I felt relief from the bloating when I triggered, hopefully you do too!

Brighteyez, Knitgirl...how are you feeling ladies?

Hi Moni, Ladysosa, Jkb, Sammy!

Amy thinking of you!! 

Here's to hoping for the best holiday season full of bfps!!! 

I put the holiday music channel on TV on and read a book to Jack. I've decided to work from home. I was exhausted after my stomach issue, and really let's be honest, my office is toxic right now and the stress can't be good for me. My entire family is happy I decided to stay home instead of taking 3 trains to work, 3 trains home, running up all those stairs on the first very cold day here. I feel guilty but dh reminded me that's my work ethic but health comes first. I'm going to acupuncture later and hope that helps me relax. I feel more nervous now waiting in limbo.


----------



## kfs1

Babywhisperer - You poor thing! I hope you're feeling better. You made the right move staying home for sure. I only came in because I simply drive in and can just chill at my desk. Very little movement. There is no way I could go in if I had to take all of those trains and everything. Rest up today!

I'm feeling fine. Completely normal, aside from the bloat that's been with me for weeks. Trying to keep positive thoughts in my head.


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer - I am doing ok just waiting for this tww to be over. I try to stay busy with school and work.

How are you feeling?


----------



## beaglemom

Hello ladies..my hsband started googling last night. I think he is really worried...he also saw the word cancer. I don't think he likes the idea of me being out of commission. Not in a bad way...he i just not used to be showing such vulneraility like with a surgery. I am never sick. but he willtake good care of me & spoil me. He als talkd to his boss about his schedule. So now jut waiting...waiting game again. Hope it is fast. I am still a litte tendr in my stomach today.


----------



## LadySosa

BabyW - oh no! That sounds like no fun. :( Hope your stomach feels better soon! Good thing that you can stay home and stay warm. Congrats on being PUPO!

Kfs - what is the prednisone for? I had to take that when I was sick as a teenager, it is a terrible drug. Made me gain weight, grow facial hair, get a 'moon face' -ugh. Congrats on being PUPO! Does 'beta' mean the day that you find out if the pregnancy 'stuck'? All these new terms I am learning! =)

Booger - OMG! That must have been crazy!! I can't imagine! I think if I were in that situation I would probably panic and run around like a chicken with my head cut off. This summer DH and I went to Napa and experienced the earthquake - super super scary - we both panicked in the dark hotel room and just ran around in circles looking for our pants. Not exactly crisis-savvy.

Terri - Nom nom nom, I love Shephards Pie! Thanks for clarifying what a mock transfer is. I'll have to ask my doc if I need to go through that.

Jen - congrats on getting maternity pants! I'm sure that is an exciting moment! MMmm, those pants sound delightfully comfortable.

Hi to everyone else! Almost to Friday!

Afm, feeling crampy today and my boobs are sore, that means AF is on the horizon. My hubby loves it when I get AF because my boobs get huge! LOL. Then when my period is over they deflate like empty balloons. He's like, "where'd they go??" Haha.

And thanks everyone for the encouragement through the loo-oong wait. I guess the silver lining is that I can enjoy the holidays, and like y'all have said - eat, drink and celebrate without having to stress too much! The new year will bring new hope for the future.


----------



## JCM

Haha Terri! This is exactly why I went to nursing school! So I could have just saved his life without running anywhere! DH is hunting this week so I have started to walk in the evenings. Someday I might get up to a light jog! I get my blood drawn today to see what my levels are for me to have to be on blood thinners still. I explained to my OB that I'm thinking there's plenty of blood flow to my uterus because my baby still has a heartbeat and I'm still sicker than ever until I take my pills. I'm just really hoping my blood is too thin on this heparin and she says I can stop. Probably not gonna happen though. 2 shots a day until 20 weeks is a small price to pay I guess. My stomach just never has a chance to heal up! Not too mention heparin burns and itches. I'm such a complainer. 
So my girlfriend is having her D&C today. I spoke to her yesterday and she is at the stage of "what happened was what was supposed to happen". She said when they measured baby at 11 1/2 weeks (when they discovered no HB) it was measuring at 10 1/2 weeks so they think she passed away the week prior. Ashley said that makes sense because her nausea just stopped at one point and she didn't even need her zofran anymore. So, embrace your nausea!!! I think that's why I wait to feel crappy before I take my pill. So I can make sure it's still there!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hello ladies..my hsband started googling last night. I think he is really worried...he also saw the word cancer. I don't think he likes the idea of me being out of commission. Not in a bad way...he i just not used to be showing such vulneraility like with a surgery. I am never sick. but he willtake good care of me & spoil me. He als talkd to his boss about his schedule. So now jut waiting...waiting game again. Hope it is fast. I am still a litte tendr in my stomach today.

Don't think for a moment it's the big C, bc it's not. My Dr said less than 2% of polyps he's seen end up being suspicious, and of that 2% an even smaller amount is cancer. Tell dh to stay off Google and Webmd. This is a delay but nothing more, don't read into it. Try and look at the positive, finding it and removing it will increase your chances of a bfp. I only needed the day of the procedure off, the next day was back to feeling fine. And btw, not the worst thing for dh to see you are a mere mortal just like him, it's good for them to feel they need to step up and in doing so it is good practice for what is to come with pregnancy, delivery, and a new baby. After having a baby you will not be on a pogo stick whipping up meals like Terri is doing every night, dh will have to do a lot. It's better they get used to it now in small doses. I remember the first 4 weeks after having my son, I was used to sleepless nights being prego, but it was a huge adjustment for dh. He was used to me doing all the cleaning, cooking, food shopping...even now when I had the retrieval and was super sore he was like "I'm doing everything myself", I just laughed and explained that's a typical weekend day for me while he works. He's never been alone from breakfast-dinner with Jack. He has had to learn by doing since he's the oldest brother and the first to have a baby. All will be fine, trust that. I know you were set on a certain timeline, but this delay is going to help you in the long run. Be sure to keep Saltines and gingerale around for when you come home from the procedure. I get sick from anesthesia and pain meds and relied on them for a few hours.

Dh did a great job at trial, all but 2 counts were dismissed which is huge. He's out tonight at a work function, he calls these events the rubber chicken circuit. I am feeling better, just trying to stay busy!


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I know all that is true. I am not concerned...but I never really had any procedures before & hat hospitals. My husband des A LOT at home. So I don't think it will be a huge adjustment for him. But I am usually the strong one & the worrier. He def read all the most likely not cancer bits too. He is just concerned. He has never had to do this before. I am not too stressed on my timeline. Jst wishing to be pregnant already.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Haha Terri! This is exactly why I went to nursing school! So I could have just saved his life without running anywhere! DH is hunting this week so I have started to walk in the evenings. Someday I might get up to a light jog! I get my blood drawn today to see what my levels are for me to have to be on blood thinners still. I explained to my OB that I'm thinking there's plenty of blood flow to my uterus because my baby still has a heartbeat and I'm still sicker than ever until I take my pills. I'm just really hoping my blood is too thin on this heparin and she says I can stop. Probably not gonna happen though. 2 shots a day until 20 weeks is a small price to pay I guess. My stomach just never has a chance to heal up! Not too mention heparin burns and itches. I'm such a complainer.
> So my girlfriend is having her D&C today. I spoke to her yesterday and she is at the stage of "what happened was what was supposed to happen". She said when they measured baby at 11 1/2 weeks (when they discovered no HB) it was measuring at 10 1/2 weeks so they think she passed away the week prior. Ashley said that makes sense because her nausea just stopped at one point and she didn't even need her zofran anymore. So, embrace your nausea!!! I think that's why I wait to feel crappy before I take my pill. So I can make sure it's still there!

Still gutted for your friend, but relieved to hear she is coming to terms with what happened. It's a terrible experience for anyone to have to endure. I agree with you about the symptoms, it used to freak me out when they would come and go. I don't know how I got through my 1st tri. I hope you can stop the shots soon and that the nausea subsides into your 2nd tri.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Yes I know all that is true. I am not concerned...but I never really had any procedures before & hat hospitals. My husband des A LOT at home. So I don't think it will be a huge adjustment for him. But I am usually the strong one & the worrier. He def read all the most likely not cancer bits too. He is just concerned. He has never had to do this before. I am not too stressed on my timeline. Jst wishing to be pregnant already.

Can your dh tell mine how much he does lol! Hospitals are not my fav for sure, but you'll be in and out fast. It will acclimate him to see you in that state. The whole labor and delivery thing to quote a very good friend can be "tribal". It's never as bad as you fear though, but it helped dh to get used to seeing me in pain knowing there was nothing he really could do but be there for me and be supportive. If you told me 3yrs ago he'd be giving me pio injections I would have laughed you off the planet. I'm trying to stay off Google during my 2ww, I don't want to get worked up. I know it's hard, but I will drive myself crazy. Poor dh thinks my upset stomach is a good sign! I'm like, way too early buddy. Imagine we knew less than 24hrs after transfer!!! This whole process is so fraught with anticipation, worry, stress, hope, you name it. I just know I don't handle disappointment well so I am trying not to get ahead of myself. In the meantime....How is everyone doing? Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## knitgirl

Sammy  Welcome! Im so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby. This is a wonderful, supportive group of women and we are here for you through this process.

Kfs  Yahoooooooo for transfer!!!

Leens  congrats on your trigger  no more shots is a wonderful thing, isnt it?

Babywhisperer  Yahoooooooo for transfer!!!

Jen  Im so sorry to hear about your friends baby  so devastating. I was 11 weeks when I miscarried, and they think the baby stopped developing around 8 weeks. I remember that my nausea stopped around that time too. 

Brighteyez  I dont think I can see the picture that well.
Amy  Yahooooooo for transfer!!!

Beagle  they found a polyp in my uterus too  I had the hysteroscopy to remove it and the worst part was cramping when they squirted water into my uterus. But they numb you for the procedure, and I was given Valium to relax me. Sorry you have to have that delay.

Terri  Im so sorry the scrape was so painful! Just hearing the words scrape and uterus together makes me cringe!

Erin  I hope it all went well today and wasnt too painful.

Booger  I keep having the same problem with keeping caught up. Im glad I have a Google buddy in you, although Im trying not to do it too much. Thats so scary about your coworker!! 

Hello everyone and sorry if I missed any of you  there is soooooo much activity on here!

Afm, it is exciting to be PUPO, but also really hard. I am getting prego symptoms from the Crinone  bigger/sore boobs, tired, etc. and I soooooo want it to mean a BFP. I read online about people testing at 5 and 6 days post 5d transfer, so I tested last night and this morning, which I know is silly since I am only 4d post 5d today. Of course it was BFN. My DH doesnt want to test until the beta which is 12/19 and said that if I do I cant tell him the results. We are both worried about a false BFP. I am trying not to make myself crazy with this TWW, but its hard. I have a really good feeling about this, but am trying to stay grounded. The blast was a XBAB and the RE and nurses all seemed really pleased with it. I love the pic of it and keep looking at it. If I can figure out how to attach it, I will. Ive also been having very specific cravings and am somewhat moody  Im assuming this is also the Crinone. 

Im feeling really disappointed in a couple of my good friends who just dont seem to be very interested in this process for me  meaning they know Im going through it but havent asked about it or checked in. They dont live near me, so we dont see each other often but we usually communicate frequently  it just really bums me out. Im at a place though where Im just not going to worry about it, and am grateful for the people who are supportive of us and curious about this process for me and DH. 

Im looking forward to reading more updates! Love to you all!!


----------



## Leens08

*booger* oh my word what drama at your office, it just shows you, things can happen so quickly!

*beaglemom* wouldn't it be awesome to get a bfp christmas time - BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT EVER!!!

*terripeachy* Aaw shame man, it even sounds painful, I would never cope, I had an HSG in June and after I fainted and vomited lol

*babywhisperer* I had to laugh at your "find your home and get cozy", I'm definitely going to use it.

*brighteyez* baby dust to ya! Wish I had more thumbs

AFM - My trigger went well :) Hubs is back home and tired and the mosquitos are really starting to work on my last nerve, it's getting hot so they are very active, everyday I get like 4 or 5 more bites, useless cats they chase flies, why can't they chase mosquitos?

Really nervous for my egg retrieval tomorrow, we leave the house at 5 to 6, we have to be at the hosptial between 6 and 6:30, the lady called today to ask a bunch of questions which made it so real. As I said, I've never been in hospital before so it makes me just that much more anxious. 

On a lighter note, hubs is nervous about "doing his stuff" at the lab tomorrow, for my IUI's he did it at home and drove it to the lab, but I was like, seriously??? If the only thing that I had to worry about was that, seriously? That is yummy yummy, I would do that every hour on the hour if I had the time, I'm having needles poked into my vijayjay!!! Oh my word, my husband is a complete drama queen.


----------



## terripeachy

Leens-I would ask if he can bring in his sample. My husband was able to do that, and it was fine. Help a brother out! Tomorrow will be just fine. Seriously.

knitgirl-My girlfriend apparently had 9 IUIs and many IVFs, and when I was a swinging single, I listened to her, but none of it even phased me. I didn't know about TWW, I didn't know what any of it even meant. Now that I'm going through it, I'm like CAPITAL NINE IUIS?!!!??? and HOW MANY IVFS??? hee hee. Your friends probably just don't realize all the stuff that you're going through, so I say cut them some slack. Oh, and 9DPO is still super early for testing. Don't get upset now.

BabyW-glad you are enjoying your time off.

beaglemom-Yeah, hubs needs to step away from the computer. It'll be fine.

ERose-Check in when you can, chica.


----------



## beaglemom

I am under the impression they will put me to sleep for the hysteroscopy.


----------



## LadySosa

LOL, Leens!! You crack me up!! I read your posts in my head in a SA accent. Teehee. You'll be great tomorrow! Hospitals are a little scary, but not so bad to have so many people catering to you and (hopefully) trying to make you comfortable! If all else fails, hopefully they give you meds to appease your anxiety. =) Good luck!

And knitgirl, I understand that would be a little sad, frustrating that your friends aren't asking after you. At the risk of defending your friends, I think some people don't know what to say, and maybe they think you'd prefer to not talk about it, so they don't ask. I am so bad with friends when they are going through a rough patch in life. I am terrified of saying or doing the wrong thing, so a lot of times, I don't say or do anything. I always kick myself later, because I feel like they're willing me to say something about it, but I just get so uncomfortable that I freeze up. Hard to explain. I agree with Teri though, you might want to cut them some slack. They also probably don't understand what all is involved and how extensive the process is. In any case, you got us chica!! Hang in there!


----------



## beaglemom

I'm sorry but I have no sympathy for our men having to do their business in a little room in a little plastic cup. I just had a man working on my uterus & vagina for like 20 min with a nurse standing watch. And that was probably my 7th u/s. Besides pregnancy & delivery. I appreciate what he has to do, but def not getting sympathy & god forbid he whine to me about it.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi girls! Just checking in. I had two "beautiful, high quality blasts" transferred today. These are the words my Dr. used lol. No grades, no letters, no numbers, just "beautiful" and "high quality". He said that I had another "high quality" blast and two "good quality" blasts that they are freezing. Then there are two more they want to observe for another day and determine their fate tomorrow (I guess they were a little behind). He said he was very pleased and even pleasantly surprised "given my age". Why do they have to throw that in there lol. I'm feeling pretty good, just relaxing on the couch. I'll catch up with everything I missed later when I'm not on my iPad (hard to type on this thing).


----------



## terripeachy

Amy- I'm so excited for you. And frosties to boot which is even better!! Definitely take it easy today. You're pregnant!!!!

Kfs1-did you find out if you had frosties? I am seriously losing my mind being active on three threads. Hee hee. Are you expecting a boy or a girl? :winkwink:

Just a quick update from me, my meds are ordered and on their way. I'm guessing the earliest I would have received them would be Saturday so now I'm happy my cycle was delayed. The initial date to start injections was tomorrow. Now it's estimated for Wednesday after my second scratch. Since we'll all be pregnant soon, im leaning Team Pink for myself. Kamille or Karrie is my name of choice today. Hee hee


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Amy!! So happy for you. :)

Terri - 2 frosties for me. 1 better quality than the other. :) yaaaaay for progress with your meds and scratches. Awwww - a mini baby-girl Terri sounds good to me.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri both me & husband are team pink!


----------



## knitgirl

Amy1976 said:


> Hi girls! Just checking in. I had two "beautiful, high quality blasts" transferred today. These are the words my Dr. used lol. No grades, no letters, no numbers, just "beautiful" and "high quality". He said that I had another "high quality" blast and two "good quality" blasts that they are freezing. Then there are two more they want to observe for another day and determine their fate tomorrow (I guess they were a little behind). He said he was very pleased and even pleasantly surprised "given my age". Why do they have to throw that in there lol. I'm feeling pretty good, just relaxing on the couch. I'll catch up with everything I missed later when I'm not on my iPad (hard to type on this thing).

Yay!! Such great news!!


----------



## terripeachy

It's just a hunch for today, but of course, I'll be so happy with either/both. Hee hee.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Hi girls! Just checking in. I had two "beautiful, high quality blasts" transferred today. These are the words my Dr. used lol. No grades, no letters, no numbers, just "beautiful" and "high quality". He said that I had another "high quality" blast and two "good quality" blasts that they are freezing. Then there are two more they want to observe for another day and determine their fate tomorrow (I guess they were a little behind). He said he was very pleased and even pleasantly surprised "given my age". Why do they have to throw that in there lol. I'm feeling pretty good, just relaxing on the couch. I'll catch up with everything I missed later when I'm not on my iPad (hard to type on this thing).

So awesome Amy!!! I hope you are feeling good and resting!


----------



## jkb11

Amy congrats!! So excited for you.

I can't wait to see all these bfp start appearing!

Erin- hope everything went great today!rest well

Terri- sorry the scratch hurt so much! My RE has never mentioned it, wondering if I should inquire...
Kfs- when are you thinking you will test?:)


----------



## ERosePW

BabyW and Amy, congrats on being PUPO, I'm so happy for you both!!

Girls, sorry I didnt check in yesterday... I had a heck of a rough day.

My hysteroscopy was horrendous, and I'll never forget it. Just an FYI (because beagle, I dont want you to worry), mine was not operative, it was diagnostic. For an operative hyst, they put you under anesthesia. For a diagnostic, they don't, because they're just going in to look. So I was awake. Apparently, its not bad for everyone, just some cramping. Not in my case. My RE got into my cervix, but the entrance from the cervix to my uterus was shut SO tightly, that she couldn't get the scope in. In all the times she's been in my uterus either dropping off sperm for my IUIs, or dropping off embryos for my IVFs, I've never had an issue... likely because my cervix was open as it should be during that time of my cycle. Considering I'm on LUPRON to suppress hormone production, my cervix had no reason to be anything but locked up. I can't even explain the pain... it was like someone had lit a fire on my insides and was throwing gasoline on it. She pulled the scope out to try a catheter just to see if that size would go in. It went in, so she tried a smaller scope closer to the size of a catheter, but still got resistance. She said we could reschedule when they could put me under anesthesia, but I knew this would delay my transfer by a couple weeks, so I said just get in there. I was shaking uncontrollably. 

Afterward, she tells me she doesnt want me starting my patches for a few more days, so my FET is pushed out more. They scheduled my b/w for next Mon, so I should start my patches that night. But that whole experience just made me so emotional. I was ok until I left the clinic (still in pain). I got in my car fumbling around desperately for more Ibuprofen, and I just sat there and cried. I was a traumatized, sad, pathetic little mess. I cried almost the whole way home, thinking how tired I am of all of it. That is very unlike me... I'm usually a chipper and positive person, and I've just been rolling w/ the punches for quite some time. No matter how many times I've been poked, prodded, disappointed, devastated, etc, I always pick up the pieces pretty quick and move forward with faith and optimism in my heart. But yesterday's experience put me over the edge. I turned into a complete headcase for the rest of the day.

Anyway, sorry to unload on your girls like this... You're the only group of girls who would really understand. I'm feeling a lot better today, and getting back to my normal self.


----------



## LadySosa

Aww, Erin, I'm so sorry you had to go through that! That sounds so traumatizing and painful! Sometimes its good to let yourself cry. Especially when you're always strong, sometimes we just need that moment of vulnerability. I'm impressed that you powered through the procedure! I don't think I could've done that. I'm glad you're feeling better today, hopefully the pain is gone? Also hope your DH is taking good care of you. :hugs:

Congrats Amy! Sounds very promising!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Oh no! That sounds so crazy and so painful. My two cramps sound like nothing compared to your test. So, in the end, did they find anything? I'm not sure what the hysteroscope does, or what they are looking for (too lazy to look it up), but what was the end result aside from pain and tears? Knowing you, there was probably nothing of note, which is a good thing. I'm just SO sorry it took all of that to find everything in place.

And remember, you're allowed to cry and get mad, and not be positive. Only a superhuman or robot would not be emotional about this, so it's ok. It happens to all of us. It's tiring and overwhelming and every now and again, you just have to let it all out and then regroup. You know we're here for you, and if I was near you, we'd be going to see Gone Girl, eating buttery popcorn and dots tonight!

jkb-My doc said only like 5% of the people need it, so I wouldn't worry about it just yet.

kfs1-What exciting things do you have planned for the weekend?

Hubs and I are going to our church's couples conference tomorrow morning and in the afternoon I have my monthly outing with my high school friends (meaning bestie), my coworker as a special guest and one other friend. We're staying in and having a cheap Italian dinner and I'm bringing caramel apples (not Italian). One of my friends is about to move to hickville NC, so we're pretending this is also his going away party. I hope once my other friend leaves we can have a dance party. HA!!HA!!

Sunday-no plans...not sure if my dad is leaving on Sunday or not. He went to PA yesterday so he ate, and I had cookies for dinner. Tonight, my brother is supposed to be hosting us for dinner, so I'm on break from cooking for the weekend. Yeah!


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks girls. Apparently I'm still emotional, because just reading your posts made me cry again. LOL What a disaster I am. Maybe its the relief of having my feelings validated, or just the kindness coming from people who get it, is so refreshing. Terri's mention of seeing a movie and eating junk food makes me REALLY wish we were local. It would be GREAT to hang out w/ girls dealing w/ the same crap, and be able to pick each other up in person w/ wine, movies, and junk food. I believe this Lupron is doing a number on me. Since I opted to do this hyst, I'm technically on the stuff longer than I was in my other cycles, and the longer you're on it, the worse it affects you. Hormone suppression SUCKS. I'm actually looking super forward to starting my E and halfing my Lupron.

Oh yes, the results... almost forgot, haha. No polyps. She did say I had some sort of slight curve at the top, but probably harmless. There's something called a septum that is fibrous and doesnt get enough blood flow, so it can cause m/c, but she said a septum isn't just a curve, its much more pronounced and shaped different. The only way to be 100% certain though, would be to have the hyst again under anesthesia and cut into the tissue of the curved area to make sure it's not fibrous. She said it was up to me. So I asked what her opinion was, and she said in her honest professional opinion, it's probably NOT fibrous, probably completely harmless. So I'm gonna skip it. I hope I'm making the right choice!


----------



## moni77

Erin - glad you got good results - sucks you had to go through that pain. So what is your new transfer date? Feel better soon - but don't feel bad about feeling down now!

So I have come to a dreadful resolution - no more marinara sauce for me this pregnancy :nope: Everytime I have eaten pasta so far(and I only like tomato based sauces) I get very bloated, gassy, heartburny and uncomfortable and it keeps me up most of the night. This is going to be rough because my favorite lunch dish is the day the local café does make your own pasta (every Thursday). Not to mention the rest of the times I eat it for dinner. Hopefully it gets better after I have the baby!!


----------



## kfs1

Erin - Man, that sounds like it was an awful experience. You poor thing. Man, you are a TROOPER for having gone through with it. And I'm sure you're making the right decision about moving forward. I don't think your doctor would steer you in the wrong direction.

Terri - Sounds like a fun weekend. I literally have NOTHING planned and I'm afraid I will go crazy just sitting around. Thinking of doing some shopping on Saturday but we shall see.

Moni - So sorry for the heartburn. Hope you can find another yummy food to take the place of marinara-covered eats.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## booger76

Erin - I'm so, so sorry your hysterocopy was so painful! :hugs: I think it's completely normal for you to have had your mini meltdown- If anything, you probably needed it! Sometimes you just have to cry it out. I'm sure the evil Lupron is finally catching up to you too. All things converging at once is just cruel. But I'm glad you got it out and are moving forward. 

I'm sitting in the ladies lounge in Nordstrom's killing time before my mock this afternoon. Left a little too early this morning but I wasn't sure how the roads would be with snow predicted. Typing on my iPhone sucks! I'll check in formally tomorrow!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin so sorry about all that pain. My dr told me about something to open the cervix. Not sure if he was doing it during my mock or ifit was referenced for the hysto. So I am pretty useless. I think I am anxious about mine. Mainly because I hate hospitals & the thought of beig in one ALL DAY LONG just sucks. I hope I do not feel too bad after because even today I am having cramps after my mock & lots of brown gross clotty stuff coming out. No spotting this whole time on bcp until now. But I feel a little nausous...I think it is nerves & stress more than anything.

So one of the other assistants quit. Not replacing her...so now her workload is on the remaining. But really just 2 of us because we are the ones who do our jobs. So unfair, but that is how things go. I also had a meltdown with my manager who I assume in turn told my bankers to step up & stop stressing me out...so now everyone is like I don't want to stress you out & treating me like a baby. I don't need to be tip toed around, I need you to do your job! Ugh.

So just filled my remaining prescriptions for my steriods & pain meds & all that. Just so ready to move forward.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & Moni my worst fear about pregnancy (after knowing baby is healthy of course) is finding I cannot eat one of my favorite things & that carrying over to after I am pregnant.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Thanks girls. Apparently I'm still emotional, because just reading your posts made me cry again. LOL What a disaster I am. Maybe its the relief of having my feelings validated, or just the kindness coming from people who get it, is so refreshing. Terri's mention of seeing a movie and eating junk food makes me REALLY wish we were local. It would be GREAT to hang out w/ girls dealing w/ the same crap, and be able to pick each other up in person w/ wine, movies, and junk food. I believe this Lupron is doing a number on me. Since I opted to do this hyst, I'm technically on the stuff longer than I was in my other cycles, and the longer you're on it, the worse it affects you. Hormone suppression SUCKS. I'm actually looking super forward to starting my E and halfing my Lupron.
> 
> Oh yes, the results... almost forgot, haha. No polyps. She did say I had some sort of slight curve at the top, but probably harmless. There's something called a septum that is fibrous and doesnt get enough blood flow, so it can cause m/c, but she said a septum isn't just a curve, its much more pronounced and shaped different. The only way to be 100% certain though, would be to have the hyst again under anesthesia and cut into the tissue of the curved area to make sure it's not fibrous. She said it was up to me. So I asked what her opinion was, and she said in her honest professional opinion, it's probably NOT fibrous, probably completely harmless. So I'm gonna skip it. I hope I'm making the right choice!

I am so sorry it was such a bad experience. I hated mine too. It feels like a massive labor contraction. I can only imagine how you felt. You have been so strong and such a great cheerleader for all of us, but you need to vent too. It's like why can't one damn thing to right. You try and stay positive and encouraged but there are obstacles at every turn. How you get back up is how true character is defined, and girl you are someone to look up to and admire. It's not healthy to hold the feelings of frustration and disappointment in. We are all here for you as you have been for us. Vent, cry, go take a kick box class, whatever you need to get through this. 

How is everyone doing?

Afm nothing to report. I have to go for blood on Mon and Wed for luteal phase bw. They don't call with results. Still not report if they had any embies to freeze.


----------



## Leens08

*knitgirl* I'm sorry but friends suck, it's useless talking to them, they really don't understand at all. I've stopped, I just say everything is ok and chat to you all, you're very lucky if you have one person that understands. I understand they don't get it but I for one am tired of being hurt by the people closest to me.

*Amy1976* Congratulations! Here's to two sticky wishes!!!!

*Terripeachy* I agree with you 100%, we'll all be pregnant soon!

*ERosePW* The hysteroscopy sounds awful, but I agree with Terripeachy and the rest, you're allowed to cry, scream, feel sad whenever you want. What we go through is really crappy, what we put our bodies through is insane so we are allowed our mini-breakdowns whenever we want :)

AFM - My egg retrieval went well today, I've been in loads of pain today so I've just been chilling on the couch, eating custard, biltong and nuts. Hubs has been amazing, his sample thing went well but when I asked him about it (want to know if it's the same as in the movies), he got all shy, seriously he has way too many feelings for a guy. Never been put under before, I found it very weird, I remember my doctor lifting up my one leg to put it in the stirrups (is that the right word for it) and then they were waking me up. Only problem my blood pressure wouldn't normalise, stayed low so they kept me longer than required, plus I didn't listen to the GO STRAIGHT HOME comment, instead we went to the shops to get snacks and I almost fainted in the shop.

I'm a bit worried, they only got 6 embies and only 4 were good quality, I called the lab today but my doctor will call tomorrow and he'll let me know more, really hoping they all fertilise and mature, fingers crossed!

BTW I started my progesterone tablets today and what I thought was a suppositry, turns out it's one of those horrible things that you put in your vijayjay, only problem is I have hayfever so every time I put it in, I sneeze and it shoots back out. Also, how far do you put it in, as far as you can reach? Hubs says he can tell when I've just inserted it as my face is all scrunchy and I walk like a duck, really? making fun of me while I'm in pain and uncomfortable? sooo not the best idea, told him to take his stupid comments and shove it up his arse lol *evil wife*


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I just remembered...do you remember a LONG time back when we were talking about me having 3 eggs during IUI & what I would do if all fertilized & split & we sort of had an auction type thing going on on the thread? So basically 5 women could have one of my babies. Well we did a vlog about all the baby crap we bought already...one being a stroller. And my husband said with our luck, we would have twins. And I said uh, no...we are only having one baby & if that egg splits I know a lot of women on my women who I can give a baby to. I don't know why that popped in my head. I think because of all this talk abotu why can't it be easy. If I felt like I could emotionally & physically handle it, I would totally go octomom & start handing out babies on this thread! it should be so easy...like in Dumbo when the storks come. I feel like when we finally have a baby, we totally can be those moms that say to ungrateful children...do you know how hard & expensive it was for us to bring you in to this world!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Leens08 said:


> *knitgirl* I'm sorry but friends suck, it's useless talking to them, they really don't understand at all. I've stopped, I just say everything is ok and chat to you all, you're very lucky if you have one person that understands. I understand they don't get it but I for one am tired of being hurt by the people closest to me.
> 
> *Amy1976* Congratulations! Here's to two sticky wishes!!!!
> 
> *Terripeachy* I agree with you 100%, we'll all be pregnant soon!
> 
> *ERosePW* The hysteroscopy sounds awful, but I agree with Terripeachy and the rest, you're allowed to cry, scream, feel sad whenever you want. What we go through is really crappy, what we put our bodies through is insane so we are allowed our mini-breakdowns whenever we want :)
> 
> AFM - My egg retrieval went well today, I've been in loads of pain today so I've just been chilling on the couch, eating custard, biltong and nuts. Hubs has been amazing, his sample thing went well but when I asked him about it (want to know if it's the same as in the movies), he got all shy, seriously he has way too many feelings for a guy. Never been put under before, I found it very weird, I remember my doctor lifting up my one leg to put it in the stirrups (is that the right word for it) and then they were waking me up. Only problem my blood pressure wouldn't normalise, stayed low so they kept me longer than required, plus I didn't listen to the GO STRAIGHT HOME comment, instead we went to the shops to get snacks and I almost fainted in the shop.
> 
> I'm a bit worried, they only got 6 embies and only 4 were good quality, I called the lab today but my doctor will call tomorrow and he'll let me know more, really hoping they all fertilise and mature, fingers crossed!
> 
> BTW I started my progesterone tablets today and what I thought was a suppositry, turns out it's one of those horrible things that you put in your vijayjay, only problem is I have hayfever so every time I put it in, I sneeze and it shoots back out. Also, how far do you put it in, as far as you can reach? Hubs says he can tell when I've just inserted it as my face is all scrunchy and I walk like a duck, really? making fun of me while I'm in pain and uncomfortable? sooo not the best idea, told him to take his stupid comments and shove it up his arse lol *evil wife*

All you need is one lady. My sister in laws sister had 1 egg and she's 16 weeks prego. Stay positive. Make sure you hydrate and get the anesthesia out of your system. You will feel better soon. 

I heard from the Dr and I only have 1 6 day blast that they froze. Cornell is super strict with their guidelines for what they freeze. I guess the other 1-2 didn't look as good. I'm feeling slight dull cramps probably from the progesterone and I'm a Popsicle. My Mom and the baby are super warm and my hands are as if I'm a corpse. I turned up heat and just can't get warm. Heading out for a much needed date with dh. It's been a while since just be and I went out to dinner.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Erin I just remembered...do you remember a LONG time back when we were talking about me having 3 eggs during IUI & what I would do if all fertilized & split & we sort of had an auction type thing going on on the thread? So basically 5 women could have one of my babies. Well we did a vlog about all the baby crap we bought already...one being a stroller. And my husband said with our luck, we would have twins. And I said uh, no...we are only having one baby & if that egg splits I know a lot of women on my women who I can give a baby to. I don't know why that popped in my head. I think because of all this talk abotu why can't it be easy. If I felt like I could emotionally & physically handle it, I would totally go octomom & start handing out babies on this thread! it should be so easy...like in Dumbo when the storks come. I feel like when we finally have a baby, we totally can be those moms that say to ungrateful children...do you know how hard & expensive it was for us to bring you in to this world!

I love Dumbo. I sing Baby Mine to Jack all the time. As far as the Octomom thing how many did that Dr actually transfer I forgot? I'm wishing they wanted to transfer the other blast on Wed. I always have dreams about winning the lottery and never get to the point where I spend anything on myself. I spend it on my family and friends. I wish I could help those that truly needed and deserved it. I'm feeling pretty bad for my good friend who just broke up with her bf/fiancé again. They have been off and on for 6yrs but I think it's over for good and she's so scared she's wasted her baby years with him. I wish I knew what to say. She's lamenting the time trying to make the relationship work and how starting over with someone new means being so much further away from having a family. I feel terrible for what she's going through. I wish dh had single great guys we could introduce her to.


----------



## beaglemom

I have a single friend who wants a guy. We don't have a lot of friends anyways...we spend most of our time with each other. I feel bad for her, but not sure what to do. Plus setting people up makes me nervous. How old is your friend? You never know what can happen. My friend met a guy & was married within a year then pregnant within 3 months. Also the world is changing. She could always be a single mom...do IUIs...if having a baby is extremely important to her. Sometimes life fold out the way it is supposed to not necessarily the way we plan.

Have fun on your date! I think me & husband will have a day out tomorrow. I am going to try to be thrifty & buy some pants that fit at the thrift store. It got cold today & I realized I may not survive winter wearing skirts.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I have a single friend who wants a guy. We don't have a lot of friends anyways...we spend most of our time with each other. I feel bad for her, but not sure what to do. Plus setting people up makes me nervous. How old is your friend? You never know what can happen. My friend met a guy & was married within a year then pregnant within 3 months. Also the world is changing. She could always be a single mom...do IUIs...if having a baby is extremely important to her. Sometimes life fold out the way it is supposed to not necessarily the way we plan.
> 
> Have fun on your date! I think me & husband will have a day out tomorrow. I am going to try to be thrifty & buy some pants that fit at the thrift store. It got cold today & I realized I may not survive winter wearing skirts.

She's 38 and really has the worst luck with guys. She met what seemed to be an awesome guy, orthopedic surgeon, funny, charming while she was broken up with her ex. His cell phone would buzz non stop. She decided one night to look at it and he has 5 FB profiles, seeing 3 other women, and it got worse from there. She ignores red flags. I told her she can be a single Mom. Why wait for a guy!

It got cold down by you too? Going to be in 30s/40s for a week. Date night was fun. Dh bought me flowers. He said Ive been doing a lot for our family and he appreciates it. We had dinner and was back home to relieve my parents of babysitting duty by 8:15. Seriously we were out for 90min. Swinging Friday night! 

Sleep well ladies. Snuggle in tight embies. Praying for all of us.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Hope the mock transfer was perfect this time and you're ready to go come next month!

Leens-6 eggs is not bad, and knowing that 4 are mature is even better. Did your DH have to give his sample at the hospital, or were you able to carry it with you from home? I'm patiently waiting for the report!

BabyW-Glad you had a great date night and flowers are so nice. My hubs got my charger for me last night. hee hee. That was his "nice" thing to do. He's not very good at thinking of things to do for me on his own.

My nurse called me and said that my meds got bounced back to Freedom from this other place that I called (they all suck!), and she knew that I had to pay out of pocket, so she had 1/3 vials of the del-estrogen and 1/1 vial of of PIO that she was going to give me. I left her a message saying that $300 was peanuts at this point, so she could give it to someone else. Why do I have to be so Type A and prompt about handling my business? hee hee. I would've loved free medicine, but I don't need it, so I hope someone else gets pregnant using it.

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day. :flower:


----------



## jkb11

Erin- I hate that you had such a bad experience with the procedure. Please don't feel bad for needing the time to grieve. We have ALL been there. All of our journeys have been such a roller coaster ride. On top of that, Physicians are prescribing meds that are taking our hormones from one extreme to the next. Sending hugs to you! Hope you can take a day for yourself and do something relaxing.

Leens- hang in there! I know we say it a lot on here but it's true, it only takes one! Honestly, quality over quantity! BTW your post made me laugh histerically- the thought of the vag suppository shooting out with sneezing!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> booger-Hope the mock transfer was perfect this time and you're ready to go come next month!
> 
> Leens-6 eggs is not bad, and knowing that 4 are mature is even better. Did your DH have to give his sample at the hospital, or were you able to carry it with you from home? I'm patiently waiting for the report!
> 
> BabyW-Glad you had a great date night and flowers are so nice. My hubs got my charger for me last night. hee hee. That was his "nice" thing to do. He's not very good at thinking of things to do for me on his own.
> 
> My nurse called me and said that my meds got bounced back to Freedom from this other place that I called (they all suck!), and she knew that I had to pay out of pocket, so she had 1/3 vials of the del-estrogen and 1/1 vial of of PIO that she was going to give me. I left her a message saying that $300 was peanuts at this point, so she could give it to someone else. Why do I have to be so Type A and prompt about handling my business? hee hee. I would've loved free medicine, but I don't need it, so I hope someone else gets pregnant using it.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day. :flower:

Sorry your meds got messed up. And that was very selfless of you to refuse the free meds. Paying it forward is great, I just wish more people did that. 

As far as being type A I'm more like an A-/B+. I can get into clean and organize fits, but the way I'm more type A is the research I do. My husband jokes it takes me months to buy a vaccum cleaner bc I research very thoroughly which is best for our needs. Then I get a coupon from BBB and order it online and have it shipped for free. I refuse to pay retail and always wait for a sale while dh is pretty impulsive and will just buy what he wants when he wants it. What can I say I like to get a deal! Dh gets embarrassed to shop with me bc I always try to negotiate. He just pays list for big things like a TV while I haggle and saved $300 for my TV and got the employee discount on the HD cable we needed. He was mortified. 

How's everyone doing? 

Going to acupuncture a little later. For now I'm playing Christmas music on the seasonal music channel on TV and feeling better than last night. I just couldn't get warm until I jacked up the heat and got under a wool blanket with a fleece vest on. Dh came home and was like woah it's very warm in here. I made him feel my hands and they were cold. Probably my thyroid but I had my level checked and it was great. The progesterone has me all messed up. Feeling some dull cramps here and there, waves of fatigue, and everything else that comes with it. I think the IM shots deliver a more intense dose than the Endometrin suppositories. I'm a weepy mess. I read about Diem Brown passing away and couldn't control myself. I just cried. She was so young and an incredible fighter. She never got to marry or have a child. So tragic it breaks my heart. Damn you cancer. It puts things into perspective for sure. I am blessed no matter what happens.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

As usual, it's been busy around here.

*Babywhisperer* - Your date night sounds wonderful, even if it was only 90 min long. DH and I were in bed at 8 pm the other night. We just laughed as we crawled into bed about how old we already were. Glad you're warming up. I hate that feeling when you can't get warm. Looks like winter is settling in everywhere now. It's 4 degrees out here right now and DH went to sit in his tree stand! He is crazy. 

*terri* - I agree with babywhisperer - what a nice thing you did with not taking the meds. I hope that good karma pays off come transfer time.:haha: 

*Beagle* - Have fun on your outing with DH today! I hope that you don't get saddled with too much more work with one of the other assistants leaving. Sounds pretty similar to what happens at my office - one person leaves and they just dump all the work on everyone else. Sigh.

*Moni* - That sucks about the pasta/marinara thing. Maybe it will go away? Ugh. That sounds horrible. Pasta is one of my favorite things too and so easy to fix. I'm hoping it doesn't last the rest of the pregnancy for you.

*Leens* - Congrats on your retrieval!:happydance: I hope you're feeling better today. Try not to sweat the number of embryos things - as everyone said, it only takes one. Hang in there - we're here for you. Will you be doing a five day transfer?

*Erin* - Glad you're feeling better. I think trusting what your doctor says about the fibrous tissue issue is a good decision. I think she would tell you otherwise! 

*kfs* - Hope you found something fun to do today!

*Jen* - Sorry that things aren't improving on the inlaw front. That sucks. Did your DH have any luck hunting??

*LadySosa* - Things have changed with my schedule now so I might not be that far behind you now for transfer!

*knitgirl * - Sorry about your friends. I agree with Terri - they probably just have no idea how to relate or how emotionally and physically demanding IVF can be. Or maybe they just aren't sure whether talking to you about is helpful or upsetting to you. I know that when I had friends in the past dealing with infertility I had NO IDEA what to say so I just didn't say anything at all. I doubt they are being hurtful on purpose.:hugs:

*brighteyez* - How are you doing??

Hello to *jkb*!

I wish I had better news to report. My mock transfer yesterday, while smoother than the first one, still wasn't as smooth as my doctor would like. I could feel what he was doing and despite having taken an injection to help prevent cramping, I still had some. So, my clinic is double-checking to make sure my insurance will cover a hysteroscopy and we tentatively scheduled it for Dec. 4th. Then I'll have to wait about 6 weeks, have another mock and then we can do a real transfer. So I'm thinking it's going to be February now. While it's a bummer, it is what it is. My nurse and doctor asked how I would feel if we didn't do the procedure and the transfer failed - would I be questioning whether transfer was the problem? I know I would so I think the procedure is the right move at this point.

Basically, my doctor said I shouldn't feel anything during the transfer and while he can get the catheter in there, he said it's not smooth and easy, peasy and he doesn't like that. With the hysteroscopy, he'll get in there and shave off the bump that is in the way. 

In other news, I got the gender results from our PGS results. I had my nurse put them in a sealed envelope and then DH and I opened it last night. I just couldn't take not knowing. So out of the six embryos we had tested, 3 were boys and 3 were girls (just as one would expect). However, out of the 6 total, only 3 were chromosomally normal. Out of the 3 normal ones, we have 2 girls and one boy!!! I asked DH before I opened the envelope to guess what the genders of the normal ones were and he said all girls. I said 2 boys and one girl and then he said "It'll be the opposite of that" and it was. Hehe. It's all very exciting and I keep looking at the paper over and over. Our three abnormal ones were all missing chromosomes.

Anyway, sorry for the book. I'm okay with what's happening as I know it's what is best. It's only a couple of more months and the upside is that if we are successful in February, then the due date is much better for DHs work schedule (it would avoid our wildfire season). Oh and I get to ski more this winter so I'm kind of excited about that.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> As usual, it's been busy around here.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Your date night sounds wonderful, even if it was only 90 min long. DH and I were in bed at 8 pm the other night. We just laughed as we crawled into bed about how old we already were. Glad you're warming up. I hate that feeling when you can't get warm. Looks like winter is settling in everywhere now. It's 4 degrees out here right now and DH went to sit in his tree stand! He is crazy.
> 
> *terri* - I agree with babywhisperer - what a nice thing you did with not taking the meds. I hope that good karma pays off come transfer time.:haha:
> 
> *Beagle* - Have fun on your outing with DH today! I hope that you don't get saddled with too much more work with one of the other assistants leaving. Sounds pretty similar to what happens at my office - one person leaves and they just dump all the work on everyone else. Sigh.
> 
> *Moni* - That sucks about the pasta/marinara thing. Maybe it will go away? Ugh. That sounds horrible. Pasta is one of my favorite things too and so easy to fix. I'm hoping it doesn't last the rest of the pregnancy for you.
> 
> *Leens* - Congrats on your retrieval!:happydance: I hope you're feeling better today. Try not to sweat the number of embryos things - as everyone said, it only takes one. Hang in there - we're here for you. Will you be doing a five day transfer?
> 
> *Erin* - Glad you're feeling better. I think trusting what your doctor says about the fibrous tissue issue is a good decision. I think she would tell you otherwise!
> 
> *kfs* - Hope you found something fun to do today!
> 
> *Jen* - Sorry that things aren't improving on the inlaw front. That sucks. Did your DH have any luck hunting??
> 
> *LadySosa* - Things have changed with my schedule now so I might not be that far behind you now for transfer!
> 
> *knitgirl * - Sorry about your friends. I agree with Terri - they probably just have no idea how to relate or how emotionally and physically demanding IVF can be. Or maybe they just aren't sure whether talking to you about is helpful or upsetting to you. I know that when I had friends in the past dealing with infertility I had NO IDEA what to say so I just didn't say anything at all. I doubt they are being hurtful on purpose.:hugs:
> 
> *brighteyez* - How are you doing??
> 
> Hello to *jkb*!
> 
> I wish I had better news to report. My mock transfer yesterday, while smoother than the first one, still wasn't as smooth as my doctor would like. I could feel what he was doing and despite having taken an injection to help prevent cramping, I still had some. So, my clinic is double-checking to make sure my insurance will cover a hysteroscopy and we tentatively scheduled it for Dec. 4th. Then I'll have to wait about 6 weeks, have another mock and then we can do a real transfer. So I'm thinking it's going to be February now. While it's a bummer, it is what it is. My nurse and doctor asked how I would feel if we didn't do the procedure and the transfer failed - would I be questioning whether transfer was the problem? I know I would so I think the procedure is the right move at this point.
> 
> Basically, my doctor said I shouldn't feel anything during the transfer and while he can get the catheter in there, he said it's not smooth and easy, peasy and he doesn't like that. With the hysteroscopy, he'll get in there and shave off the bump that is in the way.
> 
> In other news, I got the gender results from our PGS results. I had my nurse put them in a sealed envelope and then DH and I opened it last night. I just couldn't take not knowing. So out of the six embryos we had tested, 3 were boys and 3 were girls (just as one would expect). However, out of the 6 total, only 3 were chromosomally normal. Out of the 3 normal ones, we have 2 girls and one boy!!! I asked DH before I opened the envelope to guess what the genders of the normal ones were and he said all girls. I said 2 boys and one girl and then he said "It'll be the opposite of that" and it was. Hehe. It's all very exciting and I keep looking at the paper over and over. Our three abnormal ones were all missing chromosomes.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the book. I'm okay with what's happening as I know it's what is best. It's only a couple of more months and the upside is that if we are successful in February, then the due date is much better for DHs work schedule (it would avoid our wildfire season). Oh and I get to ski more this winter so I'm kind of excited about that.

So sorry about the rough mock transfer. While the delay is frustrating I think it's smart what you're doing. Leaving anything to chance at this point will only make you doubt and worry more. If they can fix it and take that element out of the equation go for it. We will all be here cheering you on. I know how cold it is out west, friends in Boulder keep posting their weather apps showing 3 degrees. Skiing will be awesome this winter with this early start. Enjoy it! We squeezed in a trip to Vail right befor the IUI we conceived Jack. So glad we took that trip. Dh is a ski nut. 

Post some pics of the scenery by you!! I think it's awesome you have 3 perfect embies and you know the gender. To know they are chromosomally normal must feel amazing. 

Afm dh did his garbage duty and while leaving the door open one of those prehistoric looking cave crickets hopped in and I screamed like I was being murdered. Those things freak me out bf they hop so high! I wrapped paper towels around a spatula and killed it, but dropped the spatula and was too scared to grab it. Then I made a breakfast for everyone of eggs, left over filet mignon from dinner and sausage. Oh and while cooking I set off the fire alarm. First time doing that. Smoke from cooking the meat on the stove. I love Saturdays!!


----------



## Leens08

*booger76* I find it amazing they can do gender results.

*babywhisperer* Thanks for the pep talk! Do you find you are going to the toilet alot on progesterone as well?

*jkb* Glad I could crack you up!

*terripeachy* Sorry you're still having problems with your meds. Hubs ended up doing the sample at the room next to the lab because I was nervous and he wanted to be waiting there when I got back from theatre, if he went home he wouldn't have made it in time. He still won't tell me anything about the whole thing, I really want to know if it's like in the movies, he's such a party-pooper :(

AFM - Some good news, my RE called today, two of my embies have fertilised!!! Yippee, I had 6, 4 good but only two made it. I'm not upset, I wanted two anyway, only problem is we wont be able to do a FET if this one doesn't work but I'm trying to stay positive . This will work, this will work!!!

Transfer is on Monday at 11, I'm told that I mustn't wee from 9 so I must have a full bladder and I musn't take my Cyclogest (nasty vijayjay bullets), he will do it after (yay).

I'm still in pain so not in the best mood, haven't gone anywhere at all today, just been laying around annoying my hubs and furries, cats are starting to give me death stares and the pups and laying in a corner giving me dirty looks and hubs is just feeding me to keep me happy, more custard and jelly and chicken yum. So so bored, if I bribe the pups with treats they might keep me company!


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-you definitely made the right decision. February isn't that far away and if it works better for your DH's work schedule, that's ok too. Awesome about the two girls and a boy. How excited are you about them? Now, when you transfer are you going to pick one or are you goon to let the doctor decide so you can be surprised again?? I feel like I just opened the envelope! Hee hee. 

Leens-great news about two fertilizing!! Yeah!! Also, for the transfer your bladder doesn't have to be that full. I was very full the second time and my doctor was showing me pee moving from my kidney to wherever on the ultrasound. No thanks. Hee hee. Plus, when it was done, I could hardly get to the bathroom fast enough. So, drink like an hour before and call it a day. So happy it's on Monday!! Your place doesn't mess around with timing! 

BabyW-scary about the big bug.


----------



## jkb11

Booger- sorry the mock wasn't a smooth and easy. I too really want my transfer to be December 18 and they're not doing it till January so I understand but when I stepped back and reassessed the January date was better for me and hubby's schedule too. I love your positive attitude and I say have a blast skiing because soon enough you won't be doing it for 9months&#55357;&#56841; huge congrats on 3 perfect embies and how perfect to have male and female!

Leens- yay!!! 2 fertilized!!! And transfer Monday!!! So soon and you will be pupo &#55357;&#56859; 
Baby w - I would have been just like you, too scared to pick the spatula back up!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Leens08 said:


> *booger76* I find it amazing they can do gender results.
> 
> *babywhisperer* Thanks for the pep talk! Do you find you are going to the toilet alot on progesterone as well?
> 
> *jkb* Glad I could crack you up!
> 
> *terripeachy* Sorry you're still having problems with your meds. Hubs ended up doing the sample at the room next to the lab because I was nervous and he wanted to be waiting there when I got back from theatre, if he went home he wouldn't have made it in time. He still won't tell me anything about the whole thing, I really want to know if it's like in the movies, he's such a party-pooper :(
> 
> AFM - Some good news, my RE called today, two of my embies have fertilised!!! Yippee, I had 6, 4 good but only two made it. I'm not upset, I wanted two anyway, only problem is we wont be able to do a FET if this one doesn't work but I'm trying to stay positive . This will work, this will work!!!
> 
> Transfer is on Monday at 11, I'm told that I mustn't wee from 9 so I must have a full bladder and I musn't take my Cyclogest (nasty vijayjay bullets), he will do it after (yay).
> 
> I'm still in pain so not in the best mood, haven't gone anywhere at all today, just been laying around annoying my hubs and furries, cats are starting to give me death stares and the pups and laying in a corner giving me dirty looks and hubs is just feeding me to keep me happy, more custard and jelly and chicken yum. So so bored, if I bribe the pups with treats they might keep me company!

Yeah for 2 embies!! And yes the progesterone makes me pee very very often. I'm trying to keep my liquids to before 7pm to minimize how often I'm woken up. Rest up Monday will be here in a jiff!


----------



## booger76

Leens - Stay positive! Monday is just around the corner. I hope you start felling better soon! You made me laugh saying you were annoying the cats and the dogs. hehe. I'm sure that's not the case.

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm not going to say that I'm not a little disappointed with having to wait a little longer but I definitely think it's the best thing to do at this point. And yes, being able to ski a little bit more this winter is a big bonus for me. 

Now, all along I have been saying that we weren't going to choose the gender and that I was going to let the clinic do that. Now I'm not sure what I want to do. I'm still leaning towards letting them decide but we'll see. I have a couple months to figure that out now!

I hope no more crickets make their way into your home, babywhisperer. Bugs don't really scare me but crickets are annoying so I don't blame you taking care of the situation.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger I told my husband about your gender reveal and he said no way! He doesn't want to know anything. We want a girl but I feel like we will end up with a boy. Of course either is fine but my sister has 2 boys. So I want to bring on some pink.


----------



## kfs1

Leens - congratulations on your 2 embies. Hope you're having a relaxing weekend. :)

Booger - that bites the big one - seriously - but I absolutely think you're making the right decision. Like you said, think of all the skiing you'll get to do. Just keep yourself busy and hopefully the time will fly by.


----------



## beaglemom

We had a long day...fun though. I went to goodwill & actually shopped for clothes. I hate looking through the clothes because I don't have the patience. But I found 2 pairs of dress pants that actually fit & they were $3.50 each! And when I get pregnant, I can easily use the belly band or since they were so cheap just alter them for maternity. But I was so exhausted after, I couldn't shop at the other goodwill. Maybe I will go to one nearby tomorrow & look. We went to eat Mexican my favorite & then went to the Science museum to see the dinosaur museum. So we had a lot of fun...but now at 6:30 we are in bed!

Booger...so sorry I meant to also say sorry about the delay, but glad the timing will work our better for delivery. Maybe our thread's theme is DELAYS! We all seem to be getting delayed...but oh well.

Today is when my grant should be decided but I haven't heard anything...not sure how it will be announced.


----------



## JCM

DH got a huge deer! I'm sad about it because hunting is mean but he is super excited! 

Haha BabyW, I found a scorpion in the hall bathroom this morning....I sprayed the crap out of it with Lysol, then I wrapped a paper towel over my swifter and stabbed it over and over. I yelled while I did it. Then, I was too scared to pick it up (like it will come back from the dead extra mad and sting me) so I threw the swifter on top of the dead body and closed the door. Hubby's job to pick it up when he gets home. Lol I have 6 other bathrooms so that closed door is ok until Monday. I HATE BUGS!


----------



## JCM

Oh...and here's my story of the day. I was so proud of myself for keeping calm during this whole issue. Because honestly right now, I don't have a lot of patience! 

So my belly popped out this week. It's high and super hard so there's no hiding it at all. My dad had seen me for lunch on Wednesday and he noticed. Didn't say much just oh wow you're kind of showing! So then my parents came over for dinner Thursday night and I had just gotten a facial (my skin is crazy right now) so my face was shiny and really smooth but no make up on at all. I don't generally wear makeup really. Most days just some powder and bronzer. So anyway my parents walk in and my dad said look, she's showing a little bit so the baby must be growing! My mother looked at me, my face not my belly, and said ohhh wow look at how huge your face is. WHHHHAAAATTT??? Who says that? My parents live 15 mins from me. Not like she hadn't seen me. I see her once a week probably. And my face is not big. If anything, I've lost weight. What a rude thing to say right? So I saw her today and someone had asked about any baby names I had in mind so I said yeah I like Henry for a boy. My mom said ugh I just hate that name it's so awful. So I looked at her and said well, at the way things are going you might not really get to be around much so I wouldn't worry about it. Evvvvverybody has an opinion I know, it would just be nice if my own mother would shut her trap. I mean, who's worse right now? The in laws or my own mother? Man, I wanted to smack her right in her big face! Lol


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Oh...and here's my story of the day. I was so proud of myself for keeping calm during this whole issue. Because honestly right now, I don't have a lot of patience!
> 
> So my belly popped out this week. It's high and super hard so there's no hiding it at all. My dad had seen me for lunch on Wednesday and he noticed. Didn't say much just oh wow you're kind of showing! So then my parents came over for dinner Thursday night and I had just gotten a facial (my skin is crazy right now) so my face was shiny and really smooth but no make up on at all. I don't generally wear makeup really. Most days just some powder and bronzer. So anyway my parents walk in and my dad said look, she's showing a little bit so the baby must be growing! My mother looked at me, my face not my belly, and said ohhh wow look at how huge your face is. WHHHHAAAATTT??? Who says that? My parents live 15 mins from me. Not like she hadn't seen me. I see her once a week probably. And my face is not big. If anything, I've lost weight. What a rude thing to say right? So I saw her today and someone had asked about any baby names I had in mind so I said yeah I like Henry for a boy. My mom said ugh I just hate that name it's so awful. So I looked at her and said well, at the way things are going you might not really get to be around much so I wouldn't worry about it. Evvvvverybody has an opinion I know, it would just be nice if my own mother would shut her trap. I mean, who's worse right now? The in laws or my own mother? Man, I wanted to smack her right in her big face! Lol

You Mom and mine suffer from lack of a sensitivity chip as far as what NOT to say in certain situations. Don't let it get to you. People will say the oddest things during your pregnancy. Just shut it out and enjoy it. As far as the name, just remind people be will have to love with it longer than them so they don't have to worry. Henry is a great name. This is why some people keep it a secret so people don't spoil it with their opinions. 

As far as your scorpion run in, I'd just move. I can't stand bugs but scorpions are downright scary!!! How are you feeling. Is the nausea letting up at all yet?

Afm well I'm 4dp5dt and feel all PMS all day today. I woke up a little congested, boobs swollen and every so slightly tender on the outside near armpit. I've had some dull pre AF like cramping and on the edge of a headache. I hate the progesterone for this reason. I feel like AF is on the way. I have bloodwork tomorrow to test progesterone levels. Trying not to get discouraged just know it's the PIO wreaking havoc.


----------



## booger76

Oh, Jen. I'm sorry your mother said that to you. That's just rude! I love the name Henry and I'm sorry that she doesn't. Who cares at this point - it's not her baby! I'd tell her that the next time she says something too. Maybe then she'll stop going on and on about it. Ugh. Whatever happened to "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"

Babywhisperer - Yep, I'm sure it's the progesterone playing nasty with you. Hang in there! 

Beagle - Glad you had a nice day yesterday. I can't believe that I came around as quickly as I did on finding out the gender. I'm glad that we looked though. It's still very exciting to think about.

How is everyone else doing out there??

I just got home from a baby shower for a coworker. It was very cute and a lot of fun. She's having a baby boy in February. She told us that they are planning on naming him Easton Michael. I think it's cute! Of course, I only got asked about 8 billion times if DH and I were going to be next. I just played if off but in my head I was thinking, "Yes, yes we might be next!" Hehe.


----------



## JCM

Oh that progesterone is mean!!! You are so close BabyW!! Hang in there! 
I'm starting to get my appetite back so these pills have to be helping. DH comes home tomorrow so we will sneak a peak with the ultrasound at his office. I'm excited to see. I really hope the OB office calls with my blood results tomorrow. I'm excited about the gender of course but I'm curious about the chromosome testing. 

Booger it is SO COOL that you can know the gender. How exciting!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Would PIO cause heartburn and blue veins too? I think the Endometrin caused blue veins after my IUIs and maybe heartburn is a one off. Nothing else to report. 

How about all the ladies who transferred two? You ladies feeling any symptoms yet? I've beard with twins you could get a BFP sooner. 

I think it's the PIO for me. I go from shivering to warm. I know the progesterone can play tricks so I'm not reading into it. It would be a great Bday gift since it's in 10 days. That would be the best Bday gift ever. Still feel like AF is coming though. I have the pre AF cramps I get a couple of days before. 

You know what I was thinking??? What did Teri cook this weekend! 

jen I'm happy the meds are working. Hopefully your second Tri is nausea free. Enjoy the bump now that it's popped. I'm sure the chromosome tests are great. So excited to hear the gender. That is if you'll be so kind as to share it. 

Night night. Back to some crazy progesterone induced dreams I can't make sense of.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - What the heck about your meds???? Can they do anything about it?

Erin - Hope you're feeling better about everything hun!

Babywhisperer - I had that same feeling yesterday where I couldn't get warm. But then hours later, I was SO overheated. It's probably the progesterone, right? 

Beagle - I went shopping this weekend, too! I bought some much needed clothes for work and a dress for my friend's wedding that's coming up. Ugh - so bloated and gross so that wasn't too much fun.

JCM - Any news from your OB? I really have to wonder, WTF was your mother thinking saying those things? My mom can be brutal like that sometimes, too, but not THAT bad. I'm glad you know enough to brush it off though. Most of my friends will not tell their chosen name until the baby is born for that very reason. People have waaaay too many opinions.

Booger - Ugh. I shudder at the thought of having to go to a baby shower right now. Do you know that silly movie Baby Mama with Tina Fey and Amy Poehler? That stupid movie made me cry yesterday. My hormones are still on overload I guess.

Leens/knit/brighteyez - how are you all feeling?

Hi everyone else!

Nothing to report here. I've had some headaches but they feel more like sinus issues. And I'm having the same thing as Babywhisperer where I'm freezing and then so hot. Also, a few twinges but other than that, nothing, nada, zilch. This whole waiting thing STINKS. I'm too nervous to test.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I thought your beta was today. Maybe it's on Thursday (?). I hear you about being nervous to test..that's how I am too. I don't want to be disappointed, and I'm not that curious. I'm over the meds situation. They should be on my doorstep when I get home, and like I said, 'what's $300 when I've already put thousands on my credit card?' Besides, my ex boyfriend and his wife (the one who had the tragic baby death) rents out my shed, and he hadn't paid rent in a while. Well, he came by yesterday, and paid $240. So..that covers my meds. Done. Sending positive vibes your way.

brighteyez/knitgirl-I'm pretty sure we should be hearing from you today, right? Keep us in the loop. We're all SO excited to hear your good news. 

babyW-My dad left on early Sunday morning and I went out with friends on Saturday night for dinner. My bestie made potato/leek soup, we had fresh mozzarella and salami for appies, and she also made fresh fettuccine with chicken in an alfredo sauce. Her husband made lace cookies, and my caramel apples were a fail. HA!!HA! We ended up eating cut up apples with caramel dip. 

Jen-Sorry your mom is such a downer. Just remember, it's your baby and your life. If you love Henry, what is your mom going to do about it? Absolutely nothing. She had her turn and she chose Jen. :) You're so patient with everyone. I do admire you for that. :hugs:

AFM-Hubs and I went to brunch yesterday since both of our football teams had bye weeks. We stopped at ToysRUs because the cashier told me that if some stuff I bought a few weeks ago went on sale, I could bring the receipt back and get a discount. Well, it went on sale and I was owed $6 (cheap terri is knocking...). I went back yesterday and the cashier was like "Who told you to come back with only the receipt?" I was like "The cashier! I don't know who she is!" I didn't want to say a round, white girl with stringy, brown hair, but she was almost forcing me to. Anyway, after I stood there for a while, she said 'Ok..I'll refund you the money, but next time you have to come back in seven days.' I pretended like I cared and said 'Oh, thank you SOOO much. I really appreciate you doing this for me.' But I was thinking 'Just give me my money or no..I have brunch to eat.' This is why I hate shopping, ToysR Us, leaving my house, dealing with people, etc...Then, the waitress at our brunch place sucked and I complained to her manager. The waitress wasn't happy to be working, and just gave overall poor service. I told her we would be having dessert (which is rare for me), and as soon as we finished our brunch, she brought us the bill (it had milky/watery wet liquid on the front from her grubby hands). Um..I was going to get dessert, but I quickly changed my mind, and asked for the manager. Hubs got two drinks taken off the bill, and we got some free coupons. Unfortunately, we wont be back (it was that terrible) or using the coupons. Now that I know how to poach an egg, I can make my own eggs benedict!


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I am ready to hear some beta results!

I am ready to get this week over with. I am volunteering at the library book sale tomorrow night & Saturday. Hopefully I can stay away from buying books for myself...I have way too many. Then Tues is my hysteroscopy...work Wed then a holiday Thurs. Work should be pretty dead on Friday. So hoping for a stressfree week & smooth recovery. I think my calendar says I stop bcp on the 27th. It can not get here soon enough. We probably won't be doing anything on Thursday. My husband will be working preparing for the Black Friday sale. I have never gone out for early shopping on Black Friday...but last year I did the sales on Amazon...very addicting.

Ugh...boring day started at work so far. We have a call at 10:30 to discuss our new responsibilities since one of the other assistants left. I am actually hoping the extra work will make the next month go by faster.


----------



## knitgirl

ERosePW said:


> Thanks girls. Apparently I'm still emotional, because just reading your posts made me cry again. LOL What a disaster I am. Maybe its the relief of having my feelings validated, or just the kindness coming from people who get it, is so refreshing. Terri's mention of seeing a movie and eating junk food makes me REALLY wish we were local. It would be GREAT to hang out w/ girls dealing w/ the same crap, and be able to pick each other up in person w/ wine, movies, and junk food. I believe this Lupron is doing a number on me. Since I opted to do this hyst, I'm technically on the stuff longer than I was in my other cycles, and the longer you're on it, the worse it affects you. Hormone suppression SUCKS. I'm actually looking super forward to starting my E and halfing my Lupron.
> 
> Oh yes, the results... almost forgot, haha. No polyps. She did say I had some sort of slight curve at the top, but probably harmless. There's something called a septum that is fibrous and doesnt get enough blood flow, so it can cause m/c, but she said a septum isn't just a curve, its much more pronounced and shaped different. The only way to be 100% certain though, would be to have the hyst again under anesthesia and cut into the tissue of the curved area to make sure it's not fibrous. She said it was up to me. So I asked what her opinion was, and she said in her honest professional opinion, it's probably NOT fibrous, probably completely harmless. So I'm gonna skip it. I hope I'm making the right choice!

Erin - I'm so sorry your hysteroscopy was so awful! I'm glad to hear there are no polyps. I feel for you in terms of the Lupron - it really did a number on me too. Hopefully you'll be able to lower it soon!


----------



## knitgirl

Leens08 said:


> *knitgirl* I'm sorry but friends suck, it's useless talking to them, they really don't understand at all. I've stopped, I just say everything is ok and chat to you all, you're very lucky if you have one person that understands. I understand they don't get it but I for one am tired of being hurt by the people closest to me.
> 
> *Amy1976* Congratulations! Here's to two sticky wishes!!!!
> 
> *Terripeachy* I agree with you 100%, we'll all be pregnant soon!
> 
> *ERosePW* The hysteroscopy sounds awful, but I agree with Terripeachy and the rest, you're allowed to cry, scream, feel sad whenever you want. What we go through is really crappy, what we put our bodies through is insane so we are allowed our mini-breakdowns whenever we want :)
> 
> AFM - My egg retrieval went well today, I've been in loads of pain today so I've just been chilling on the couch, eating custard, biltong and nuts. Hubs has been amazing, his sample thing went well but when I asked him about it (want to know if it's the same as in the movies), he got all shy, seriously he has way too many feelings for a guy. Never been put under before, I found it very weird, I remember my doctor lifting up my one leg to put it in the stirrups (is that the right word for it) and then they were waking me up. Only problem my blood pressure wouldn't normalise, stayed low so they kept me longer than required, plus I didn't listen to the GO STRAIGHT HOME comment, instead we went to the shops to get snacks and I almost fainted in the shop.
> 
> I'm a bit worried, they only got 6 embies and only 4 were good quality, I called the lab today but my doctor will call tomorrow and he'll let me know more, really hoping they all fertilise and mature, fingers crossed!
> 
> BTW I started my progesterone tablets today and what I thought was a suppositry, turns out it's one of those horrible things that you put in your vijayjay, only problem is I have hayfever so every time I put it in, I sneeze and it shoots back out. Also, how far do you put it in, as far as you can reach? Hubs says he can tell when I've just inserted it as my face is all scrunchy and I walk like a duck, really? making fun of me while I'm in pain and uncomfortable? sooo not the best idea, told him to take his stupid comments and shove it up his arse lol *evil wife*

Congrats on your retrieval!!


----------



## knitgirl

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> As usual, it's been busy around here.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Your date night sounds wonderful, even if it was only 90 min long. DH and I were in bed at 8 pm the other night. We just laughed as we crawled into bed about how old we already were. Glad you're warming up. I hate that feeling when you can't get warm. Looks like winter is settling in everywhere now. It's 4 degrees out here right now and DH went to sit in his tree stand! He is crazy.
> 
> *terri* - I agree with babywhisperer - what a nice thing you did with not taking the meds. I hope that good karma pays off come transfer time.:haha:
> 
> *Beagle* - Have fun on your outing with DH today! I hope that you don't get saddled with too much more work with one of the other assistants leaving. Sounds pretty similar to what happens at my office - one person leaves and they just dump all the work on everyone else. Sigh.
> 
> *Moni* - That sucks about the pasta/marinara thing. Maybe it will go away? Ugh. That sounds horrible. Pasta is one of my favorite things too and so easy to fix. I'm hoping it doesn't last the rest of the pregnancy for you.
> 
> *Leens* - Congrats on your retrieval!:happydance: I hope you're feeling better today. Try not to sweat the number of embryos things - as everyone said, it only takes one. Hang in there - we're here for you. Will you be doing a five day transfer?
> 
> *Erin* - Glad you're feeling better. I think trusting what your doctor says about the fibrous tissue issue is a good decision. I think she would tell you otherwise!
> 
> *kfs* - Hope you found something fun to do today!
> 
> *Jen* - Sorry that things aren't improving on the inlaw front. That sucks. Did your DH have any luck hunting??
> 
> *LadySosa* - Things have changed with my schedule now so I might not be that far behind you now for transfer!
> 
> *knitgirl * - Sorry about your friends. I agree with Terri - they probably just have no idea how to relate or how emotionally and physically demanding IVF can be. Or maybe they just aren't sure whether talking to you about is helpful or upsetting to you. I know that when I had friends in the past dealing with infertility I had NO IDEA what to say so I just didn't say anything at all. I doubt they are being hurtful on purpose.:hugs:
> 
> *brighteyez* - How are you doing??
> 
> Hello to *jkb*!
> 
> I wish I had better news to report. My mock transfer yesterday, while smoother than the first one, still wasn't as smooth as my doctor would like. I could feel what he was doing and despite having taken an injection to help prevent cramping, I still had some. So, my clinic is double-checking to make sure my insurance will cover a hysteroscopy and we tentatively scheduled it for Dec. 4th. Then I'll have to wait about 6 weeks, have another mock and then we can do a real transfer. So I'm thinking it's going to be February now. While it's a bummer, it is what it is. My nurse and doctor asked how I would feel if we didn't do the procedure and the transfer failed - would I be questioning whether transfer was the problem? I know I would so I think the procedure is the right move at this point.
> 
> Basically, my doctor said I shouldn't feel anything during the transfer and while he can get the catheter in there, he said it's not smooth and easy, peasy and he doesn't like that. With the hysteroscopy, he'll get in there and shave off the bump that is in the way.
> 
> In other news, I got the gender results from our PGS results. I had my nurse put them in a sealed envelope and then DH and I opened it last night. I just couldn't take not knowing. So out of the six embryos we had tested, 3 were boys and 3 were girls (just as one would expect). However, out of the 6 total, only 3 were chromosomally normal. Out of the 3 normal ones, we have 2 girls and one boy!!! I asked DH before I opened the envelope to guess what the genders of the normal ones were and he said all girls. I said 2 boys and one girl and then he said "It'll be the opposite of that" and it was. Hehe. It's all very exciting and I keep looking at the paper over and over. Our three abnormal ones were all missing chromosomes.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the book. I'm okay with what's happening as I know it's what is best. It's only a couple of more months and the upside is that if we are successful in February, then the due date is much better for DHs work schedule (it would avoid our wildfire season). Oh and I get to ski more this winter so I'm kind of excited about that.

I'm so sorry to hear that you have to delay, but it sounds like you are trying to make the best of it. Congrats on healthy embies!! Two girls and a boy - wow!


----------



## knitgirl

Morning everyone! I just caught up on all the posts - so much activity as usual. :)

It was really helpful to read about the progesterone symptoms. So, last week I had twinges in my groin area. I also had some sharp pains in my ovary, which I think is just left over from the stimulation/retrieval. I'm having crazy dreams, my boobs are sore like when I was first pregnant the last time, and I'm off and on emotional - had a good cry last night. I had a little blood/spotting when I put the crinone in on Saturday, but also took a HPT that morning and it was BFN (still just too early I'm hoping). I go for my beta on Wednesday, and am thinking I should take a test that morning before I go, so that if it is BFN, I can prepare myself. It's so hard that the progesterone gives us early pregnancy symptoms! The 2WW is such a roller coaster!!


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-Yes, that P really does a good job tricking people, but your symptoms sound really good, so I hope you have a surprise on Wednesday as well. That would be amazing!! Wednesday it is!

Leens-Isnt' your tranfer today? Best of luck, and report back when you get back home.


----------



## Leens08

*Terripeachy* Thanks for your advise re the full bladder, it was not too bad, I didn't push myself like I was going to, good as well because they were late but in the end they were happy with my full bladder. Why do people think because they are cashiers, waiters, sales assistants they can treat us badly? I never take my personal problems to work and I certainly never am rude to someone without a damb good reason.

*Babywhisperer* Progesterone sucks. period. With you there sister

*knitgirl* I agree, the 2WW is like physical torture, I'm on day 1, I am dreading this whole process, this all really sucks :(

*kfs1* Thanks so much for your concern, I'm taking a while to recover from my egg retrieval but other than than, I feel fine :)

AFM - Had my transfer today so I'm officially PUPO, yay, I'm saying yay but I felt far more comfortable doing things, running to appointments, injecting, egg retrieval, now it's just the long wait. I'm so nervous this doesn't work, I have no frosties so I'll have to do this whole process over again, besides the emotional roller coaster of all this. Plus there's the dreaded...I didn't get pregnant with my IUI's but IVF will work, what if it doesn't? I'm already 34 (almost 35), my mom was 42 when she had me (surprise laat-lammetjie), she died before she got to see my child, I want to see my grand child.

OMG I'm just bumming myself out, it's because I'm so over-emotional. Just chilling with my furries now, they love me again, it's coz I'm tired because I had insomnia last night so I'm not too clingy today. Hubs is working late today, think it's because I'm being such a drama queen, not usual in our house it's usually my hubs that is the drama queen, he cries like a bitch, in movies that aren't even that sad, every time we watch something that is remotely feely, also when I shout at him. He also runs to the loo every time I yell which is annoying when I'm trying to get my point across and need to yell to the bathroom door. Anyway, he can deal with me and all my feelings for a while, what do ya say girls?


----------



## Leens08

terripeachy said:


> knitgirl-Yes, that P really does a good job tricking people, but your symptoms sound really good, so I hope you have a surprise on Wednesday as well. That would be amazing!! Wednesday it is!
> 
> Leens-Isnt' your tranfer today? Best of luck, and report back when you get back home.

ha ha I was busy typing when your post updated :haha: Just wanted to say thanks so much for remembering, my family know but no-one has called the whole week-end to see how I'm doing, maybe it's because they don't know what to say.


----------



## knitgirl

Leens08 said:


> *Terripeachy* Thanks for your advise re the full bladder, it was not too bad, I didn't push myself like I was going to, good as well because they were late but in the end they were happy with my full bladder. Why do people think because they are cashiers, waiters, sales assistants they can treat us badly? I never take my personal problems to work and I certainly never am rude to someone without a damb good reason.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* Progesterone sucks. period. With you there sister
> 
> *knitgirl* I agree, the 2WW is like physical torture, I'm on day 1, I am dreading this whole process, this all really sucks :(
> 
> *kfs1* Thanks so much for your concern, I'm taking a while to recover from my egg retrieval but other than than, I feel fine :)
> 
> AFM - Had my transfer today so I'm officially PUPO, yay, I'm saying yay but I felt far more comfortable doing things, running to appointments, injecting, egg retrieval, now it's just the long wait. I'm so nervous this doesn't work, I have no frosties so I'll have to do this whole process over again, besides the emotional roller coaster of all this. Plus there's the dreaded...I didn't get pregnant with my IUI's but IVF will work, what if it doesn't? I'm already 34 (almost 35), my mom was 42 when she had me (surprise laat-lammetjie), she died before she got to see my child, I want to see my grand child.
> 
> OMG I'm just bumming myself out, it's because I'm so over-emotional. Just chilling with my furries now, they love me again, it's coz I'm tired because I had insomnia last night so I'm not too clingy today. Hubs is working late today, think it's because I'm being such a drama queen, not usual in our house it's usually my hubs that is the drama queen, he cries like a bitch, in movies that aren't even that sad, every time we watch something that is remotely feely, also when I shout at him. He also runs to the loo every time I yell which is annoying when I'm trying to get my point across and need to yell to the bathroom door. Anyway, he can deal with me and all my feelings for a while, what do ya say girls?


Congrats on your transfer!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## knitgirl

Quick question: Is a frozen cycle the same length as a fresh cycle? I was looking online, and it seems like it is ...

Thanks!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Leens08 said:


> *Terripeachy* Thanks for your advise re the full bladder, it was not too bad, I didn't push myself like I was going to, good as well because they were late but in the end they were happy with my full bladder. Why do people think because they are cashiers, waiters, sales assistants they can treat us badly? I never take my personal problems to work and I certainly never am rude to someone without a damb good reason.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* Progesterone sucks. period. With you there sister
> 
> *knitgirl* I agree, the 2WW is like physical torture, I'm on day 1, I am dreading this whole process, this all really sucks :(
> 
> *kfs1* Thanks so much for your concern, I'm taking a while to recover from my egg retrieval but other than than, I feel fine :)
> 
> AFM - Had my transfer today so I'm officially PUPO, yay, I'm saying yay but I felt far more comfortable doing things, running to appointments, injecting, egg retrieval, now it's just the long wait. I'm so nervous this doesn't work, I have no frosties so I'll have to do this whole process over again, besides the emotional roller coaster of all this. Plus there's the dreaded...I didn't get pregnant with my IUI's but IVF will work, what if it doesn't? I'm already 34 (almost 35), my mom was 42 when she had me (surprise laat-lammetjie), she died before she got to see my child, I want to see my grand child.
> 
> OMG I'm just bumming myself out, it's because I'm so over-emotional. Just chilling with my furries now, they love me again, it's coz I'm tired because I had insomnia last night so I'm not too clingy today. Hubs is working late today, think it's because I'm being such a drama queen, not usual in our house it's usually my hubs that is the drama queen, he cries like a bitch, in movies that aren't even that sad, every time we watch something that is remotely feely, also when I shout at him. He also runs to the loo every time I yell which is annoying when I'm trying to get my point across and need to yell to the bathroom door. Anyway, he can deal with me and all my feelings for a while, what do ya say girls?

Congrats being PUPO!!! Glad the transfer went well. Cuddle up with the furries or whatever you need to do to feel better. Try and stay busy and watch some comedies.

Kfs, I am with you, but not getting hot just more freezing at night. I am cramping like a mofo today. I keep checking to see if the witch has arrived. I went for luteal phase blood where they test estrogen and progesterone. The apparently don't call with those results. I've had a tinge of heartburn again after eating a banana and really this must be from the PIO. It would be way too soon for this to be anything from a bfp.

On the work front the drama builds. The guy everyone likes is so fed up with all the same stuff I am and he walked out Fri and took today off. He sent me a text and said he wished he knew me before coming here b/c had he known he never would have come. I feel badly, but to have someone else complaining about the same stuff that needs to change is helping the cause...I hope. From the sounds of it, taking off Thurs/Fri was a good move by me. I worked from home and heard it was a waste of a day.

Terri, I think apples with caramel any which way is super yummy. I love that you went back to Toys-r-Us, don't people realize they are in customer service, same with the waitress. 

Come on betas....let's hear some good news! Knitgirl your symptoms sound promising. And I agree it's a rollercoaster. But odds are there will be good news on this thread this week. :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Hi everyone...seems like this will be an exciting week! FXed for all!!


----------



## JCM

I remember being so sweaty during my wait. Ugh it was gross. I'd wake up dripping with sweat. I tested 7dp5dt. Couple days before my beta. I wanted to be prepared in case it was negative so I could get the crying and bitching out of my system. Not to mention, I had no frozen embryos left and I was stressing about "what if I have to do this all over again?" DH just looked at me and said "then we do it over again. Nothing you're doing right this second is changing our situation so quit your bitching and let god do this the way He wants to." He's such a charmer... I had no other systems except small cramps and major bloating. The night before I tested I had heartburn but I ate green chili pasta that night with blackened chicken. I really don't even have heartburn now so that goes to show everyone is different. 

Thanks for backing me up on the mom issue! I usually get so beat down about the crap she says (my whole life) but I think pregnancy makes me a tough bitch. Haha! My comebacks are way better these days and a lot quicker. Thanks, hormones! 

I'm so anxious for testing!!! Eeeeeek!


----------



## booger76

Hola, ladies!

*knitgirl* - Hang in there! Wednesday will be here soon. Not that that is any help - it never feels soon when you're the one experiencing it. Fingers crossed for you!

*leens* - Congrats on your transfer!!! I hope your two week wait isn't too torturous. Ugh. At least you aren't waiting completely alone - there are a few others waiting with you.

*babywhisperer* - Sorry about the continuing work drama. It does sound like it was a good thing you were out of the office those last two days last week. And empathy from others is a good thing, even if it doesn't fix the situation it's always nice not to have to suffer alone.

*kfs* - Ugh. Waiting is the worst. I'm sorry! I can only imagine how hard it is to wait after transfer. Stay strong and we are here for you!

*terri* - I don't blame you for going and getting your $6 back. Those little things add up in the end. I'd do it too. Sorry your lunch out wasn't all that great either. Disappointing. Glad you got the meds thing sorted out. Time to get this FET going for you!

*Beagle* - Your hysteroscopy is next week, right? I hope it goes smoothly. I know you're ready to get going so hopefully this week doesn't drag on too long. 

Hello to everyone else out there!! I hope your weekends were enjoyable. Lots of ladies in the TWW around here. Buzz buzz.

Just waiting to hear back from my doctor's office that they can for sure do the hysteroscopy on Dec. 4 and that's it's covered by insurance.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Hola, ladies!
> 
> *knitgirl* - Hang in there! Wednesday will be here soon. Not that that is any help - it never feels soon when you're the one experiencing it. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> *leens* - Congrats on your transfer!!! I hope your two week wait isn't too torturous. Ugh. At least you aren't waiting completely alone - there are a few others waiting with you.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Sorry about the continuing work drama. It does sound like it was a good thing you were out of the office those last two days last week. And empathy from others is a good thing, even if it doesn't fix the situation it's always nice not to have to suffer alone.
> 
> *kfs* - Ugh. Waiting is the worst. I'm sorry! I can only imagine how hard it is to wait after transfer. Stay strong and we are here for you!
> 
> *terri* - I don't blame you for going and getting your $6 back. Those little things add up in the end. I'd do it too. Sorry your lunch out wasn't all that great either. Disappointing. Glad you got the meds thing sorted out. Time to get this FET going for you!
> 
> *Beagle* - Your hysteroscopy is next week, right? I hope it goes smoothly. I know you're ready to get going so hopefully this week doesn't drag on too long.
> 
> Hello to everyone else out there!! I hope your weekends were enjoyable. Lots of ladies in the TWW around here. Buzz buzz.
> 
> Just waiting to hear back from my doctor's office that they can for sure do the hysteroscopy on Dec. 4 and that's it's covered by insurance.

My surgery is covered. But it to remove a polyp...not sure if that makes a difference. I have a $450 deductible which I have not met a penny of. So the surgery will cost me that much. I think my body is getting anxious. I feel not hungry. So I eat anyways. But usually with severe stress or anxiety I lose my appetite. I feel fine but I think deep down is the anxiety. But i know it will all be okay.


----------



## knitgirl

beaglemom said:


> booger76 said:
> 
> 
> Hola, ladies!
> 
> *knitgirl* - Hang in there! Wednesday will be here soon. Not that that is any help - it never feels soon when you're the one experiencing it. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> *leens* - Congrats on your transfer!!! I hope your two week wait isn't too torturous. Ugh. At least you aren't waiting completely alone - there are a few others waiting with you.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Sorry about the continuing work drama. It does sound like it was a good thing you were out of the office those last two days last week. And empathy from others is a good thing, even if it doesn't fix the situation it's always nice not to have to suffer alone.
> 
> *kfs* - Ugh. Waiting is the worst. I'm sorry! I can only imagine how hard it is to wait after transfer. Stay strong and we are here for you!
> 
> *terri* - I don't blame you for going and getting your $6 back. Those little things add up in the end. I'd do it too. Sorry your lunch out wasn't all that great either. Disappointing. Glad you got the meds thing sorted out. Time to get this FET going for you!
> 
> *Beagle* - Your hysteroscopy is next week, right? I hope it goes smoothly. I know you're ready to get going so hopefully this week doesn't drag on too long.
> 
> Hello to everyone else out there!! I hope your weekends were enjoyable. Lots of ladies in the TWW around here. Buzz buzz.
> 
> Just waiting to hear back from my doctor's office that they can for sure do the hysteroscopy on Dec. 4 and that's it's covered by insurance.
> 
> My surgery is covered. But it to remove a polyp...not sure if that makes a difference. I have a $450 deductible which I have not met a penny of. So the surgery will cost me that much. I think my body is getting anxious. I feel not hungry. So I eat anyways. But usually with severe stress or anxiety I lose my appetite. I feel fine but I think deep down is the anxiety. But i know it will all be okay.Click to expand...

I'm sorry you have to pay for the surgery and that you are so anxious! Anxiety is the worst. Try to take it easy on yourself.


----------



## beaglemom

So another delay on the grant. Decision should have been the 15th. I just got an email that says it will be announced at the board meeting on Dec 2. I am so frustrated with them. I do realize they are nonprofit & I know the nonsense they have to go through, but do not announce dates all willy nilly like it doesn't effect anyone. I had pretty much set my mind saying I wouldn't get it anyways. But I delayed my cycle in the summer because of this grant. I moved forward after they changed their original date. I could already be pregnant by now & have a due date that I prefer more. I do not want a late date, I wanted a Spring/Summer baby if I could choose. This is just so frustrating. Not to mention she sent this email AFTER the announcement date. So I am sure everyone, like me, was just waiting for the email announcement & instead we get this. UGH! The good news is I was delayed a bit & now my meds will not start until Dec 1. So if I got it, I could still get a refund & have the grant pay...that is IF it will pay on such short notice. Nothing in the paperwork says anything about how long before I can start a cycle if I get the grant.

Having vented all that, I will OF COURSE be happy if I get the grant...but it has just been such a frustrating experience.


----------



## booger76

Oh, Beagle, that's a bummer and annoying.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I agree...super annoying. Luckily, you have already started things rolling, so you can't be too upset about it. The waiting is just terrible when it comes to getting our babies!! Sorry you're eating obsessively too, but if it makes you feel better, it's going to have to do.

knitgirl-Let's see..my frozen cycle is starting on Wednesday and I actually transfer on December 09, so almost three weeks. I think that's about the same as for a fresh cycle, just fewer shots. :shrug: Stop worrying about frosties..you are pregnant! :flower:

I got my meds today. Nothing exciting-three vials of PIO, one vial of del estrogen and a boatload of needles. Yikes! I'm just waiting for Wednesday-beta results for some and scary scratch again for me to get through. By noon, I should be just fine. hee hee.

I think Wednesday will be my last cup of coffee..let's see if that makes any kind of difference. It's not going to be the end of the world, but maybe not drinking one cup will help.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beagle-I agree...super annoying. Luckily, you have already started things rolling, so you can't be too upset about it. The waiting is just terrible when it comes to getting our babies!! Sorry you're eating obsessively too, but if it makes you feel better, it's going to have to do.
> 
> knitgirl-Let's see..my frozen cycle is starting on Wednesday and I actually transfer on December 09, so almost three weeks. I think that's about the same as for a fresh cycle, just fewer shots. :shrug: Stop worrying about frosties..you are pregnant! :flower:
> 
> I got my meds today. Nothing exciting-three vials of PIO, one vial of del estrogen and a boatload of needles. Yikes! I'm just waiting for Wednesday-beta results for some and scary scratch again for me to get through. By noon, I should be just fine. hee hee.
> 
> I think Wednesday will be my last cup of coffee..let's see if that makes any kind of difference. It's not going to be the end of the world, but maybe not drinking one cup will help.

Terri did you ever try the pineapple core? Not sure if it works, but I plan to do it after transfer. I am also planning to only eat/drink warm/room temp foods. I am actually most excited about eating soups...no idea why...but the thought of being cozy in my pjs, socks, & blanket eating soup just makes me happy.

Of course I don't know anything about getting pregnant...good luck quitting the caffeine.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi Everyone...

Boy do you miss A LOT when you take a small hiatus. I'm probably going to miss a lot in my response post so please forgive me, it was a lot to catch up on lol.

Erin - I'm sooo sorry about your awful hysteroscopy and the melt down that followed. Sometimes melt downs can be therapeutic. I hope you are feeling better now.

Booger - Ugh, I'm soo sorry about the delay. What a bummer. But then again it's good that the issue will be corrected and there will be nothing getting in the way of you getting pregnant!! Soooo do you think you're going to pick your gender??

JCM - I'm soo sorry you're mom is being so mean.

Leens08 - Congrats on your transfer and hooray for being PUPO!!

Beaglemom - Sorry you're feeling so anxious about the surgery. Though I'm sure everything will be fine. And so annoying about the grant. I'm glad you proceeded and didn't sit around waiting to see if you got it. I can't believe they keep postponing it like that.

Terri - I'm glad you finally got your meds and are ready to start. Is your dad still visiting or did he leave already?

When is everyone testing?? My beta isn't until the 25th. When is everyone else's? We haven't heard from brighteyez73 is a while. I hope she is ok. She should know her results by now I think.

Nothing else new going on with me. Just really tired. I've been watching a lot of Christmas movies on TV and I was REALLY tempted to start putting up my Christmas decoration this weekend haha. But I decided I'll at least wait until Thanksgiving passes!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> So another delay on the grant. Decision should have been the 15th. I just got an email that says it will be announced at the board meeting on Dec 2. I am so frustrated with them. I do realize they are nonprofit & I know the nonsense they have to go through, but do not announce dates all willy nilly like it doesn't effect anyone. I had pretty much set my mind saying I wouldn't get it anyways. But I delayed my cycle in the summer because of this grant. I moved forward after they changed their original date. I could already be pregnant by now & have a due date that I prefer more. I do not want a late date, I wanted a Spring/Summer baby if I could choose. This is just so frustrating. Not to mention she sent this email AFTER the announcement date. So I am sure everyone, like me, was just waiting for the email announcement & instead we get this. UGH! The good news is I was delayed a bit & now my meds will not start until Dec 1. So if I got it, I could still get a refund & have the grant pay...that is IF it will pay on such short notice. Nothing in the paperwork says anything about how long before I can start a cycle if I get the grant.
> 
> Having vented all that, I will OF COURSE be happy if I get the grant...but it has just been such a frustrating experience.


I am so sorry for the delay with the grant. They obviously underestimated the time needed to go thru all the applications and might be short staffed around the holiday so they didn't want to rush it. You will still know before you start which will be amazing. I know the whole waiting aspect of this journey is maddening. I hope everything goes smoothly from here on. 

Afm major headache tonight and I am thirsty like I can't get enough water. Constantly parched. I cramped all day and more intensely than I was this weekend. Heart burn off and on all day and the smell of chicken was very off putting, cooked chicken too which is weird. But so far this headache is no joke. I've decided I'm testing tomorrow. Is 6dp5dt too soon? I tested the trigger was gone this weekend.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> beagle-I agree...super annoying. Luckily, you have already started things rolling, so you can't be too upset about it. The waiting is just terrible when it comes to getting our babies!! Sorry you're eating obsessively too, but if it makes you feel better, it's going to have to do.
> 
> knitgirl-Let's see..my frozen cycle is starting on Wednesday and I actually transfer on December 09, so almost three weeks. I think that's about the same as for a fresh cycle, just fewer shots. :shrug: Stop worrying about frosties..you are pregnant! :flower:
> 
> I got my meds today. Nothing exciting-three vials of PIO, one vial of del estrogen and a boatload of needles. Yikes! I'm just waiting for Wednesday-beta results for some and scary scratch again for me to get through. By noon, I should be just fine. hee hee.
> 
> I think Wednesday will be my last cup of coffee..let's see if that makes any kind of difference. It's not going to be the end of the world, but maybe not drinking one cup will help.

I'll be thinking of you on Wed. That scratch sounds like no fun. I'd hop off the table or kick the Dr. Smart move on the caffeine. I've been half caff half decaf or just all decaf. Do you find you miss caffeine? I only have a large cup in the morning but like the ritual. Dh on the other hand drinks it all day long.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Amy!!!
Glad you are enjoying your movies. I've missed you! My dad left early Sunday. :( I'll see him next year sometime. We're going to my MIL house for Christmas, so I won't see anyone in my family. Booo. 

Beagle-warm clothes and soup make me happy too. I like the way you think! I did not try pineapple core. I love pineapples and have eaten some during my TWW, but I can't chew the core. Not sure how people do it. I've also heard mixed reviews so I'm not going to try it. 

BabyW-yeah! Test tomorrow. Nothing is going on with any of us tomorrow so we'll be looking for excitement. I will not miss the coffee but I like the warmth it brings me. Maybe I can drink a hot lemon/honey water or decaf hot tea.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Hi Amy!!!
> Glad you are enjoying your movies. I've missed you! My dad left early Sunday. :( I'll see him next year sometime. We're going to my MIL house for Christmas, so I won't see anyone in my family. Booo.
> 
> Beagle-warm clothes and soup make me happy too. I like the way you think! I did not try pineapple core. I love pineapples and have eaten some during my TWW, but I can't chew the core. Not sure how people do it. I've also heard mixed reviews so I'm not going to try it.
> 
> BabyW-yeah! Test tomorrow. Nothing is going on with any of us tomorrow so we'll be looking for excitement. I will not miss the coffee but I like the warmth it brings me. Maybe I can drink a hot lemon/honey water or decaf hot tea.

Tomorrow it is. Hopefully I provide some excitement and not a let down. Headache still pounding and I have drank so much water, pear juice, prune juice all to hydrate me. I think it's the PIO shots but I got my bfp with Jack at 12dpiui and it was not a squinter. Praying hard for all of us. Please let this be the most wonderful time of the year for the best friggin reason for all of us. And I include Jan/Feb in that since my white lights stay up for a loooooong time! Makes Winter so less dreary. 

Night night ladies. Beta is Fri so hope I'm not jumping the gun here.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri you could also put the core in a smoothie. You could try herbal tea as well...calming effect maybe ?
Good luck testing tomorrow baby w.


----------



## Babywhisperer

I have a faint line. How do I upload a pic from my iphone?


----------



## kfs1

Yahoooooooooooo Babywhisperer! Congratulations. :) :) :) (Sorry - no help with uploading pics.)

I'm too scared to test. My only symptom has been headaches but they could just be headaches.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Yahoooooooooooo Babywhisperer! Congratulations. :) :) :) (Sorry - no help with uploading pics.)
> 
> I'm too scared to test. My only symptom has been headaches but they could just be headaches.

Thank you it's very early so will wait and see what the beta is on Fri before we get excited. I will feel much better once we hear the heartbeat and confirm its a viable pregnancy. I think you should test!


----------



## beaglemom

Congrats!

If you hit post reply to the bottom left, you will see a manage attachments section...not sure if you can upload from the phone though.


----------



## kfs1

Babywhisperer said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> Yahoooooooooooo Babywhisperer! Congratulations. :) :) :) (Sorry - no help with uploading pics.)
> 
> I'm too scared to test. My only symptom has been headaches but they could just be headaches.
> 
> Thank you it's very early so will wait and see what the beta is on Fri before we get excited. I will feel much better once we hear the heartbeat and confirm its a viable pregnancy. I think you should test!Click to expand...

Of course, of course. But still good news!! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Did this work?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 37


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Did this work?

It worked & I can def see the line! Maybe you can get in for an earlier beta??? So excited for you! It feels like our first positive after a very long dry spell...& I am sure more to come!!!


----------



## kfs1

I can absolutely see that line - not a squinter. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## booger76

Wahoo, Babywhisperer!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope that this is the first in a very long string of BFPs around here.

Awesome!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks all. Just praying it is healthy. I'm sure I won't be alone for long since we only transferred one. Dh is nervous so not getting excited yet. If the line is this light I think I will wait or request a beta while I'm there tomorrow.


----------



## ERosePW

Finally checking in after a few days, and the first post my eyes land on is BabyW's BFP!!! YAY!! Congrats!! :thumbup::happydance: I'm SO happy for you!

Ok, going to read the rest, and will post more soon!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Finally checking in after a few days, and the first post my eyes land on is BabyW's BFP!!! YAY!! Congrats!! :thumbup::happydance: I'm SO happy for you!
> 
> Ok, going to read the rest, and will post more soon!

Thanks, crossing fingers it sticks. I hope this starts a bfp domino effect. No symptoms today like I had yesterday so far. No cramping, or heartburn. I forgot how symptoms really do come and go in a day. Who tests next?


----------



## beaglemom

That is not even a light line, I don't think. You are 6dp5dt right? So that is like 11 dpo? That is a good line for an early test.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> That is not even a light line, I don't think. You are 6dp5dt right? So that is like 11 dpo? That is a good line for an early test.

Yes I'm 6dp5dt. I can't wait for Brighteyez, Knitgirl, Kfs, Amy and everyone else this month.


----------



## ERosePW

BabyW, I'm still so excited for you, that made my whole day. :) 

kfs, amy, knit, will you girls be testing before your betas?? 

brighteyez, where are ya girl?? 

Leens, congrats on being PUPO now! You're joining our other girls in the TWW, yay!!

beagle, remind me when your hysteroscopy is? I'm sure it will be totally fine... in my experience, every surgery/procedure I've ever gone under anesthesia for was made quite pleasant by my Drs. I don't know if that's just been my experience or what... but they always make me very comfortable (I can't say the same when I wasn't under this last time). I'm assuming they'll send you home with some pains meds for a day or two? And those work like a charm too.

terri, glad you got your meds! So, you have your scratch tomorrow (GL!), and when will you start your meds?

booger, well, I'm really sorry for the delay... you're handling it really well, and just going with the flow, so that's great. I def feel like your Dr is looking out for you, so since he thinks its best, that would give me comfort. 

Hi to Moni, Jen, jkb, and LadySosa!!

I had my appt yesterday to make sure I was ready to start my E patches. They did the usual baseline u/s and b/w. All is well. Today I got to half my dose of Lupron (YAY!!!!!), and tonight I start my patch (YAY again!). I can't tell you how excited I am to get OUT of the suppression phase and start producing dang hormones again!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - next Tues...dr told me to fill the vicadin meant for my retrieval & bring that in on the day of my surgery. Crazy thing is there were 25 pills & a refill!!! Jeez...that is a lot.


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> Did this work?

So exciting!! Congrats!!


----------



## knitgirl

I took a test this morning and it was BFN. Not feeling too hopeful for my Beta tomorrow. I called the nurse and she said to still come in, and that she has had patients who get BFN at home on the day of the Beta, and then get a BFP with the Beta. We will see ...


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-I got busy as soon as I came into work and forgot to check in. Congratulations!!! :wohoo: :happydance: I agree with beagle; that is not a light line. I knew those cramps were true symptoms. Yeah!

knitgirl-Your nurse is right. Sometimes the tests at home aren't as sensitive, and say your HCG is 14, but the test doesn't show positive until 15, you would think that you weren't pregnant. Know what I mean? Remain positive.

ERose-Yeah for starting!! It's the best feeling in the world. My hubs was freaked out last night when he saw all the needles, and only three vials of medicine. I told him that sometimes they send extras, and I will double check with the nurse as far as what needle to use for what, but he'll be used to it in a few days. I'm supposed to go for b/w, u/s, scratch tomorrow and if all looks well, delestrogen starting tomorrow night. I would much rather be on a morning schedule, so I'm going to ask if I can switch to mornings.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> BabyW, I'm still so excited for you, that made my whole day. :)
> 
> kfs, amy, knit, will you girls be testing before your betas??
> 
> brighteyez, where are ya girl??
> 
> Leens, congrats on being PUPO now! You're joining our other girls in the TWW, yay!!
> 
> beagle, remind me when your hysteroscopy is? I'm sure it will be totally fine... in my experience, every surgery/procedure I've ever gone under anesthesia for was made quite pleasant by my Drs. I don't know if that's just been my experience or what... but they always make me very comfortable (I can't say the same when I wasn't under this last time). I'm assuming they'll send you home with some pains meds for a day or two? And those work like a charm too.
> 
> terri, glad you got your meds! So, you have your scratch tomorrow (GL!), and when will you start your meds?
> 
> booger, well, I'm really sorry for the delay... you're handling it really well, and just going with the flow, so that's great. I def feel like your Dr is looking out for you, so since he thinks its best, that would give me comfort.
> 
> Hi to Moni, Jen, jkb, and LadySosa!!
> 
> I had my appt yesterday to make sure I was ready to start my E patches. They did the usual baseline u/s and b/w. All is well. Today I got to half my dose of Lupron (YAY!!!!!), and tonight I start my patch (YAY again!). I can't tell you how excited I am to get OUT of the suppression phase and start producing dang hormones again!

Yeah for getting the show on the road! And halving your Lupron...I've heard enough about that drug to know it's a toughie. I am so excited for you to start. Thank you for your well wishes and I'm glad this has given you ray of hope. I have Hashimoto's, had Lyme for years, am not in the best shape, had 3 failed IUIs, so while I am happy I am keeping the horse in the gate. I think last time I started to relax around 20 weeks, no joke. 

Knitgirl, my sister in law didn't test positive for over a week past her af date. She was so thrown off when she had the baby they thought she was 32 weeks but after doing tests on the baby they said he was closer to 34. She implanted so late her EDD was 2 weeks off. Hang in there and have faith.

Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - OMG!!! YAY!!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!! I'm sooo happy for you. You are so brave (and it paid off) I'm terrified to test early. Did you have any symptoms that made you suspect the test would be positive?

Terri - Awww thank you (for missing me hee hee). You don't realized how a few kind words can totally make someone else's day :) I hope your scratch goes well tomorrow. Are you more anxious about it this time since you know what's coming?

Erin - I'm going to test before my beta but not until the day before I think. My beta is next Tuesday, so I think I'll test Monday. I'm scared of testing too early and getting a false positive because of the trigger or getting a false negative because it's too early. I'm just plain scared lol. YAY for getting out of the suppression stage and getting on with the hormones :)

Knitgirl - I'm so sorry about the BFN! But remain positive. There really is still hope.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Terri thank you! You encouraged me to test! Bad influence, j/k. 

Amy I had wicked cramps all day yesterday, heartburn after eating a banana, blue veins in my chest that spread to my biceps and torso, headache, extreme thirst and dry mouth all of these are not my usual. The heartburn as the biggest hint something might be brewing. My symptoms come and go though. I think I'm sensitive to any hormone fluctuation including my thyroid. I'm praying this holds.


----------



## booger76

Things are starting to get exciting around here again - and by that I mean that I feel all buzzy waiting to see what's going to happen next!

knitgirl - Try to stay positive. :flower: Terri's right, many, many women have tested negative at home only to go for their Beta and get a positive. We're all here pulling for you! :hugs:

terri - I hoping that your scratch tomorrow isn't as bad as the first time. I'm so stinking excited for you to get going! I got my medications last week before we knew I was going to need the hysteroscopy and there are needles for drawing up the PIO and then you switch to a smaller one for injection. They are all scary though!

Erin - I'm also over the moon for you to get going as well! I feel like we've all been waiting a lifetime. 

Amy - I think your plan to wait until the morning of your Beta is a good one. I keep running over in my mind what I think I'm going to do but it's so hard to know until you're in it. I plan on not testing at home at all....but I also have like 30 cheapie HPTs from that came with the OPKs I used to use that will be sitting there calling to me. I might just go ahead and throw them away to rid of any temptation. I've been thinking of putting up our tree too - and that is so unlike me. I've always been a staunch "one holiday at a time" person but the snow and cold have put me into the holiday spirit early this season. We put up a real tree that we go and cut down from the forest. It's so much fun to go out and look for a tree - except last year it started sleeting so it helped us pick our tree much faster. :winkwink: I have a fake one I that put up in our upstairs family room too.

Beagle - Did you have any special instructions for before your hysteroscopy next week? I was just told I couldn't take anything other than Tylenol for pain between now and when I have mine on Dec. 4. I almost never take anything because I don't get many headaches or anything but I found that interesting. Just curious.

Hello to all the other ladies out there! I hope you're all doing well.

I just heard back from my clinic. All systems are go for the hysteroscopy on Dec. 4th. Is it weird to be excited for something like this? Because I am. I think it's because it gives me something to look forward too instead of just sitting here twiddling my thumbs until February. My nurse thinks February is likely for the transfer but it could get pushed to March. I sure hope not because by then I'm pretty sure I'll be like 80 years old. At least that what it feels like at this point.

I'm going to see David Sedaris tonight and I cannot wait! I am so excited to have a good laugh. I'm going with a friend and we'll have dinner out beforehand too. :happydance: Too bad I have to go home and do an hour of Insanity before we leave. :dohh:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - no special instructions for me...except no eating or drinking (even water) after midnight the night before. I have a baselin that morning at my clinic & then have to be at the hopsital 2 hours before surgery which is at 12. I told my husband he has to eat breakfast while I am getting ready that morning AWAY from me. I do not want to see any food or water. It is going to be a LONG day, so I made a list of things I want to bring like books, pillow, blanket. Also I want to pack some water, gatorade & snacks for after. I think I read you should eat a small protein snack after & then small dinner.

So I guess I am going to be the nut case on this thread. I am testing starting the morning after the trigger. I want to see when it leaves & then see that second line show back up!


----------



## Leens08

Babywhisperer said:


> Did this work?

OH MY WORD!!! It definitely looks like you're pregnant, I'm so so so happy for you!!!

PS: Why is it that when one of my friends or family announce their pregnancy I want to roll up in a corner and die but when it's one of us - overwhelming joy? Very odd but anyway girl that is a definite line, no doubt about that!:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Thanks for the assist on the delestrogen. I did some snooping around online and found the same thing. What a waste of materials. Why can't I just draw it and shoot it with the same, although, the drawing needle is HUGE, as in a large circumference, so I'm happy to switch to the smaller gauge for injection.

I can't remember who asked, but I have no idea if I'm more or less fearful of the scratch because I have been through it once. I think less fearful because I know it's only going to last a few seconds whereas last week I thought it was going to last ten seconds. I'll power through, just like I do with everything.

beagle-You can be the nutcase. HA!!HA!! It'll be a good experiment to see when it leaves your system. I tested the trigger on my first IUI, and with those cheap wondfos, it wasn't a very long test. I think it only showed up for two days. Oh, and my work has herbal tea, so I can drink that starting tomorrow. Orange spice (yuck) and cinnamon apple.

Amy-I think testing at home the day before is good. I was very sad (almost devastated) after my first IUI when I didn't test and got the phone call. The second time I tested beforehand just so I would be able to cope when hearing the voicemail. In my case(s), it sucked either way, but it was easier for me to have an idea of what was to come, although I still had a small glimmer because of the sensitivity of the tests.


----------



## Leens08

*booger76* Glad you're moving forward, ttc does funny things to us like looking forward to a hysteroscopy, only we would understand that I guess but you made me laugh.

*beaglemom* I think you should stand up and admit that you are addicted to peeing on a stick lol nothing wrong with that. Hope your grant comes through * fingers crossed*
*
Terripeachy* You must be excited to start your cycle tomorrow! Yippee!!! I applaud you for giving up coffee, I have my one in the morning - no alcohol, no sex (eeuw progesterone vijayjay bullets make that...eeuw) I cannot possibly be expected me to give up my one and only measly cup of coffee every morning.

*Amy1976* I've got my late mother's dark purple xmas tree and I've bought a whole lot of silver decorations so I'm so excited to put it up, hubs is like, it's bad luck to put decorations up before 1st of December :( I don't believe in that but he's adamant. Christmas makes everything so happy, enjoy it.

*Babywhisperer* Again, I'm so so happy for you girl, you really made my day :)

*ERosePW* Glad things are moving along for you.

*Knitgirl* Keep the faith, remember we are all here for you, each and every one of us knows exactly what you're going through, we've all been there. Fingers, toes, ect, ect... all crossed for you.

AFM - I'm now 4dp3dt and I'm feeling like I have mild period cramps, lots of people experience this, some bfn, some bfp but it's not nice at all, especially since I cannot take any medication plus I still have hayfever that I can't take anything for. 

Progesterone vijayjay bullets are working on my last nerve - how do you all deal with bathing? I love to bath in the mornings but now I must bath in the evenings because I have to lay after I put the evil bullets in so I set my alarm early, get up go to the toilet, put the bullet in and then sleep for another half hour but I don't want to bath after so I keep on timing what I have to do around these stupid vijayjay bullets. Seriously, I would rather inject myself, much easier than dealing with oily creamy, eeuw stuff.

Rant over! You should see my basset hound sleeping now, her body is in her bed but her head is hanging on the floor, she's so cute when she's sleeping, when she wakes up...now that is another story, I think she thinks her name is "no Maddie no, stop it Maddie".

PS: Think I'm getting old, have two pups, Maddie and Dobby, two cats, Diesel and Rocco, tried to stop Dobby biting my plant, so I shouted Diesel, Maddie, Poppies (Rocco's nickname), um um...you know what your name is, stop it. My mother used to do that, except with my mom it was Patrick, Bernard, David, Donovan, Sharon...uh uh you come here lol (have 5 siblings).


----------



## Babywhisperer

Leens08 said:


> *booger76* Glad you're moving forward, ttc does funny things to us like looking forward to a hysteroscopy, only we would understand that I guess but you made me laugh.
> 
> *beaglemom* I think you should stand up and admit that you are addicted to peeing on a stick lol nothing wrong with that. Hope your grant comes through * fingers crossed*
> *
> Terripeachy* You must be excited to start your cycle tomorrow! Yippee!!! I applaud you for giving up coffee, I have my one in the morning - no alcohol, no sex (eeuw progesterone vijayjay bullets make that...eeuw) I cannot possibly be expected me to give up my one and only measly cup of coffee every morning.
> 
> *Amy1976* I've got my late mother's dark purple xmas tree and I've bought a whole lot of silver decorations so I'm so excited to put it up, hubs is like, it's bad luck to put decorations up before 1st of December :( I don't believe in that but he's adamant. Christmas makes everything so happy, enjoy it.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* Again, I'm so so happy for you girl, you really made my day :)
> 
> *ERosePW* Glad things are moving along for you.
> 
> *Knitgirl* Keep the faith, remember we are all here for you, each and every one of us knows exactly what you're going through, we've all been there. Fingers, toes, ect, ect... all crossed for you.
> 
> AFM - I'm now 4dp3dt and I'm feeling like I have mild period cramps, lots of people experience this, some bfn, some bfp but it's not nice at all, especially since I cannot take any medication plus I still have hayfever that I can't take anything for.
> 
> Progesterone vijayjay bullets are working on my last nerve - how do you all deal with bathing? I love to bath in the mornings but now I must bath in the evenings because I have to lay after I put the evil bullets in so I set my alarm early, get up go to the toilet, put the bullet in and then sleep for another half hour but I don't want to bath after so I keep on timing what I have to do around these stupid vijayjay bullets. Seriously, I would rather inject myself, much easier than dealing with oily creamy, eeuw stuff.
> 
> Rant over! You should see my basset hound sleeping now, her body is in her bed but her head is hanging on the floor, she's so cute when she's sleeping, when she wakes up...now that is another story, I think she thinks her name is "no Maddie no, stop it Maddie".
> 
> PS: Think I'm getting old, have two pups, Maddie and Dobby, two cats, Diesel and Rocco, tried to stop Dobby biting my plant, so I shouted Diesel, Maddie, Poppies (Rocco's nickname), um um...you know what your name is, stop it.  My mother used to do that, except with my mom it was Patrick, Bernard, David, Donovan, Sharon...uh uh you come here lol (have 5 siblings).

Thank you. As soon as I posted I immediately felt guilty like I jumped the line by testing so early and before people who had their transfer done before me. I just had a sneaking suspicion in my gut and felt like I couldn't wait. I'm not the most patient person.

As far as the PIO vs inserts, can your Dr switch you? I hate the goop that would leak out when I stood or while running for trains on my commute. The shots are much easier, and I hate needles.


----------



## terripeachy

Leens-I think everyone with multiple kids and pets does the name them all thing. hee hee. Too funny. It's not a sign of aging. I was looking in my closet last night and I have a container of bubble bath that someone gave me as a wedding present. i can't even remember the last time I took a bath, so I can't help you. I always put in my endometrin after my shower, and then it leaked out all day. HA!!HA!! Gross. I would call the doctor and see if you can switch too. That's one thing that I'm a little ok with-not having that goopy progesterone leaking all day. And...we can have unprotected BD, so I'm REALLY happy about that. It's seriously, the little things these days. *sigh*


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I am here!! 

I feel ya Knitgirl! I have a BFN too and I don't test until Friday!!! I am now 16days past trigger 9dp5dt. I am so upset and depressed, not hope left for a BFP right now. But what can you do? I hope tomorrow brings your BFP!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I am not really addicted to POAS...but I do not like the idea of not knowing if the trigger is gone...my worst fear is esting early & getting a second line but not knowing if it is the trigger...so I want to test it out. And since I am determined this IVF cycle will be it for me, I want to see the progression...I also have a calendar printed out I am writing all my appointments on & te outcome so I can keep it for later. I plan to tape my tests on it.

Terri yo just reminded me...we were in the stoe& I went to buy condoms since no unproected sex while stimming...it was so weird. I have not bought a condom in like 10 years. I can't even imagine how it will be when we have to use one. Probably hilarious.


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am here!!
> 
> I feel ya Knitgirl! I have a BFN too and I don't test until Friday!!! I am now 16days past trigger 9dp5dt. I am so upset and depressed, not hope left for a BFP right now. But what can you do? I hope tomorrow brings your BFP!!!

What test have you used? Do you know the sensitivity? You're not out until the witch shows her ugly head. I don't think I'd test + on a Clearblue or a digital. I used a FRER.


----------



## brighteyez73

I have used FRERs, dollar generals, and dollar tree test. Once I stop these meds I am sure af will come. They said the progesterone and estradiol keeps af away.


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> I have used FRERs, dollar generals, and dollar tree test. Once I stop these meds I am sure af will come. They said the progesterone and estradiol keeps af away.

Not always. TMI warning, I got af with each of my IUIs while on progesterone suppositories which is downright nasty. What a mess. My period is like a Swiss watch...after I had Jack it came back after I was done bfeeding...right on schedule, just as Fertility Friend had predicted, more than a year later! It's insane.


----------



## knitgirl

terripeachy said:


> BabyW-I got busy as soon as I came into work and forgot to check in. Congratulations!!! :wohoo: :happydance: I agree with beagle; that is not a light line. I knew those cramps were true symptoms. Yeah!
> 
> knitgirl-Your nurse is right. Sometimes the tests at home aren't as sensitive, and say your HCG is 14, but the test doesn't show positive until 15, you would think that you weren't pregnant. Know what I mean? Remain positive.
> 
> ERose-Yeah for starting!! It's the best feeling in the world. My hubs was freaked out last night when he saw all the needles, and only three vials of medicine. I told him that sometimes they send extras, and I will double check with the nurse as far as what needle to use for what, but he'll be used to it in a few days. I'm supposed to go for b/w, u/s, scratch tomorrow and if all looks well, delestrogen starting tomorrow night. I would much rather be on a morning schedule, so I'm going to ask if I can switch to mornings.

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer - I am progesterone and estradiol does that make a difference with the combo?


----------



## knitgirl

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am here!!
> 
> I feel ya Knitgirl! I have a BFN too and I don't test until Friday!!! I am now 16days past trigger 9dp5dt. I am so upset and depressed, not hope left for a BFP right now. But what can you do? I hope tomorrow brings your BFP!!!


Thank you - fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry brighteyez for the multiple bfn's, but like I told knitgirl, you may not be out just yet. You can be positive for a few more days!! I never got AF until I stopped the P and it took about a week for me to get it. 

Ladies, I forgot to say that if you do get a negative result and want to try again, talk to your nurses now so you can be ready to try again. I didn't do that after my second IUI and had to wait a cycle. I hated waiting. I hope you don't have to do this again, but I felt that being proactive made me feel a smidge better.


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Babywhisperer - I am progesterone and estradiol does that make a difference with the combo?

It might. But don't count yourself out yet. How are you feeling?

I hope everything goes well tomorrow Teri and is as painless as possible. I still don't know how you endure that pain. I guess it helps knowing there is an end and you will be heading into the right direction. Can you take anything before for the pain?

Afm today sucked work wise. The jerk that everyone hates and doesn't want to sit next to is being sat across from me. I was moved away from him while prego last time bc he spoken to me in such an offensive way a coworker from another dept who sits near us complained to her mgr saying it was offensive and made her feel very uncomfortable and she knew that I was prego and couldn't complain too much. I asked my boss if he felt that it was wise to move him across from me given the history and he said he's been spoken to by the #3 guy in the firm and everyone has complained about him. Since he makes the firm a lot of money they put up with it. I told my boss the first incident I will be documenting and talking to HR, no more biting my lip. What a dysfunctional firm.


----------



## Amy1976

Brighteyez73 - I'm so sorry about the BFN's. But don't lose all hope yet. When is your beta?

Babywhisperer - Sorry about the d*ckhead moving next to you. We gotta come up with a plan to put him in his place :ninja: lol

Terri - Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Leens08

Babywhisperer said:


> Leens08 said:
> 
> 
> *booger76* Glad you're moving forward, ttc does funny things to us like looking forward to a hysteroscopy, only we would understand that I guess but you made me laugh.
> 
> *beaglemom* I think you should stand up and admit that you are addicted to peeing on a stick lol nothing wrong with that. Hope your grant comes through * fingers crossed*
> *
> Terripeachy* You must be excited to start your cycle tomorrow! Yippee!!! I applaud you for giving up coffee, I have my one in the morning - no alcohol, no sex (eeuw progesterone vijayjay bullets make that...eeuw) I cannot possibly be expected me to give up my one and only measly cup of coffee every morning.
> 
> *Amy1976* I've got my late mother's dark purple xmas tree and I've bought a whole lot of silver decorations so I'm so excited to put it up, hubs is like, it's bad luck to put decorations up before 1st of December :( I don't believe in that but he's adamant. Christmas makes everything so happy, enjoy it.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* Again, I'm so so happy for you girl, you really made my day :)
> 
> *ERosePW* Glad things are moving along for you.
> 
> *Knitgirl* Keep the faith, remember we are all here for you, each and every one of us knows exactly what you're going through, we've all been there. Fingers, toes, ect, ect... all crossed for you.
> 
> AFM - I'm now 4dp3dt and I'm feeling like I have mild period cramps, lots of people experience this, some bfn, some bfp but it's not nice at all, especially since I cannot take any medication plus I still have hayfever that I can't take anything for.
> 
> Progesterone vijayjay bullets are working on my last nerve - how do you all deal with bathing? I love to bath in the mornings but now I must bath in the evenings because I have to lay after I put the evil bullets in so I set my alarm early, get up go to the toilet, put the bullet in and then sleep for another half hour but I don't want to bath after so I keep on timing what I have to do around these stupid vijayjay bullets. Seriously, I would rather inject myself, much easier than dealing with oily creamy, eeuw stuff.
> 
> Rant over! You should see my basset hound sleeping now, her body is in her bed but her head is hanging on the floor, she's so cute when she's sleeping, when she wakes up...now that is another story, I think she thinks her name is "no Maddie no, stop it Maddie".
> 
> PS: Think I'm getting old, have two pups, Maddie and Dobby, two cats, Diesel and Rocco, tried to stop Dobby biting my plant, so I shouted Diesel, Maddie, Poppies (Rocco's nickname), um um...you know what your name is, stop it. My mother used to do that, except with my mom it was Patrick, Bernard, David, Donovan, Sharon...uh uh you come here lol (have 5 siblings).
> 
> Thank you. As soon as I posted I immediately felt guilty like I jumped the line by testing so early and before people who had their transfer done before me. I just had a sneaking suspicion in my gut and felt like I couldn't wait. I'm not the most patient person.
> 
> As far as the PIO vs inserts, can your Dr switch you? I hate the goop that would leak out when I stood or while running for trains on my commute. The shots are much easier, and I hate needles.Click to expand...

In your case it worked, I don't want to test til 9dpo, I have a blood test on day 13, seriously, day 13 are they crazy?
Good idea! I'm going to email my doctor today, I would much rather inject myself, these vijayjay bullets are ruining my life (dramatic much?)


----------



## Leens08

beaglemom said:


> I am not really addicted to POAS...but I do not like the idea of not knowing if the trigger is gone...my worst fear is esting early & getting a second line but not knowing if it is the trigger...so I want to test it out. And since I am determined this IVF cycle will be it for me, I want to see the progression...I also have a calendar printed out I am writing all my appointments on & te outcome so I can keep it for later. I plan to tape my tests on it.
> 
> Terri yo just reminded me...we were in the stoe& I went to buy condoms since no unproected sex while stimming...it was so weird. I have not bought a condom in like 10 years. I can't even imagine how it will be when we have to use one. Probably hilarious.

My goodness, all these decisions we have to make, don't you just wish someone would make the decisions for us? I'm with you there, I'm not testing til 9 or 10dpo3dt.

I read a book about visualising your goal, so I've downloaded pics of what my blastocyst should look like each day and I visualise him/her/both of them doing what they should be doing, e.g. I'm on day 5 and they generally hatch on day 5 so I'm imagining that going on in my body. It's keeping me calm and it feels like I'm doing something constructive instead of just the dreaded wait (uurgh). Everybody finds something different that calms them but I thought I'd give you an idea anyway


----------



## kfs1

Erin - Yaaaaaaaaay. So happy that you're starting up again. :)

Terri - Yaaaaaaaaay for you, too! Good luck today. What is delestrogen?

Knit/Brighteyez - I'm sorry for the negative frer's but I'm still hoping things will turn around for you at your betas. Hang in there. 

Booger - How was David Sedaris?

Leens - I'm the same way. I get so excited when one of us gets a BFP but with people I know outside of bnb, it always stings a little. And your story about your pets made me laugh! My mom still does that to us - she'll go through all of my Aunt's names, her mother, my sister, etc. :)

Amy - How has the wait been for you? Any symptoms? 

Babywhisperer - Sorry about your jerky co-worker. :( When are you going in for your beta?

Hi everyone else!

So, this morning my ears/throat feel a little scratchy/off. I hope I'm not getting sick. :( Anyway, I may or may not POAS tomorrow morning. Part of me is like, just hold off to get the official news so if it's bad, you're only let down once and the other part of me is like, just POAS already - it's not going to change the outcome. My husband thinks I should flip a coin. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Brighteyez73 - I'm so sorry about the BFN's. But don't lose all hope yet. When is your beta?
> 
> Babywhisperer - Sorry about the d*ckhead moving next to you. We gotta come up with a plan to put him in his place :ninja: lol
> 
> Terri - Good luck tomorrow!!


My beta is Friday.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - Good Luck!!! Thank for the hope. You are just a ball of positivity...I love it! 

AFM - I am just feeling the side effects from the progesterone and estradiol. I can't tell whats what. I have tender & swollen breast, nausea, and cramping. I wish it was something more but I doubt it. You ladies are great, I really apprecate the support.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

brighteyez - I'm sorry for the BFNs. :hugs: I hoping that changes on Friday morning.

knitgirl - Good luck with your beta today! I'm still holding out hope that you'll get good news. :thumbup:

Leens - OMG, my Mom calls me every name under the sun before she gets to mine, even her dogs name. :dohh: Her mother did the same thing so I'm sure it's my fate as well. Hehe.

kfs - Oh, I so hope you're not getting sick! Yuck. That's the worst thing about this time of year. Seems like I can't get through a winter without getting some sort of cold. I like the flipping the coin idea. I know you can make it to your beta though if you want to wait. It's only one day away! :happydance: David Sedaris was hilarious. I just love him so much. His books make me laugh hysterically but then also have me crying. Have you read any of his books? 

babywhisperer - I'm sorry the jerk got moved over next to you. That's just awful. While I have some coworkers that I'm not fond of, I'm lucky in that I don't work with any plain old a$$holes. Can you wear headphones at work? :haha:

Terri - Good luck today, lady! I'm hoping that this scratch won't be too painful - you're super tough anyway. :bodyb:

Beagle - I guess that's one good thing about having the FET, there is no trigger to test out so if I do end up wanting to test early, I don't have to worry about that. Wow - you sound very organized with your calendar! I just tracked everything using Fertility Friend but I kind of like your idea.

Hi to Amy, moni, JCM, jkb, Erin, and LadySosa!!!

Not a whole lot going on here. I think we might finally hit above freezing for the first time in like 2 weeks. At least we don't have 6 feet of snow like Buffalo, NY! I do love me some snow but I don't think I would want to dig out of that. That's the nice thing about where I live, the mountains can get feet of snow but we'll only get a couple of inches here in the valley.


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - cold symptoms can be a pregnancy symptom...

booger - I am not sure how organized I feel. I think I am just trying to control what I can since so much is out of my control. Also I have the whole list of things to pack for my surgery because the worst thing in the world to me is being somewhere & not having the one thing I want. So trying to make sure I have everything I need or could possibly desire so I am comfortable.

Good luck to everyone with betas this week!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good luck today Terri & Knitgirl!!

Kfs, my beta is Friday. I asked if they could do it sooner but they are firm in doing it on the 28th day of the cycle. I will be officially 2 days late then. My test got darker this morning which made dh feel a little better. And I woke up On Sunday feeling a little stuffy and sore throat, it def can be a bfp symptom.

Booger, have you seen the pics of the house in Buffalo with their front door open and it's a wall of snow? At one point they were getting 6 inches an hr. What does that even look like????? A complete whiteout!

Brighteyez, I went for luteal blood today and asked the nurse why they wouldn't test since I already got a + and she said getting a + or a - a lot can change by Friday. I'll be crossing my fingers for us. 

Leens, I love the stories about your animals. I want a dog so bad, but then I see people walking their dog in 20 degree weather in NYC and think, wow that has to happen at least twice a day even in this weather. When I lived in the city I had a a neighbor who had a boxer and she would literally have to drag him across the marble lobby floor to go outside during the rain. He looked all sad, it was adorable.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm alive..taking my coworkers out for a belated Veteran's day lunch, and finishing up a paper for school, but I'll be back with an update.

kfs1-Flip a coin!! hee hee. I know what you mean about only being let down once, but the question is, IF you are let down (and I hope you are not), WHERE are you going to be? If at work, I'd POAS first, at home, I'd just wait for the beta results. Gotta run.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone!
Sorry its been a few days - crazy crazy at work - and I haven't checked in. So much to catch up on!

Good luck to those waiting for their betas! I'll be thinking about you!

Keep your chin up, Brighteyez and knitgirl! I'm sure it is hard, but stay positive! =)

I didn't read through all the posts, and I don't have much time to comment, but I just want to check in and throw some support your way, ladies! =) Hope everyone's having a good Wed so far, and those that live in NY, hope you aren't snowed in!


----------



## terripeachy

babyW-I saw that house this morning when I was at the clinic. They made a little refrigerator in the snow near their front (?) door. I never watch the Today Show, but since I was just waiting for them to call me, I happened to watch it. It's kind of dumb that while they have your blood, why not just do a test, and then have you come back two days later? What is the point of taking LP blood at this point? Glad your test got darker though, and I'm sorry to pressure you to test. Nope, I'm not sorry. HA!!HA!!

kfs1-OOh...I'm excited that you're getting stuffy. Your immune system is moving to help that little appleseed that's inside of you. I can't wait!!!! 

Good luck to those with betas coming up.

Ugh...my appointment was fine. They said I had two fibroids. The doc was like "You have fibroids?" I yelled out 'Not to my knowledge! When did those show up?' He just clicked the measurements and kept it moving. He did the ultrasound first, and then it was time for the dreaded scratch. He was much more aggressive than the woman that did it last time, and I am bleeding today. It seemed like it took longer, but the pain wasn't as bad. However, last time, I didn't see the betadine once I went pee, and I didn't see blood. This time I see/saw both. I am feeling better now and am just waiting for the call from the nurse. I did ask the assistant if a cycle could be cancelled because of fibroids and she said "More than half of all women have them, so that's no reason to cancel it." Phew! I also had to get on the scale. Not impressed with my weight AT.ALL. I am pretty sure I was about ~130 going into this process, and now I've gained almost 8 pounds. It's only been 6 months. :growlmad:


----------



## beaglemom

Terri you are better than me. I think I have gained at least 15 in the past year. If in a perfect world I would weigh about 25 lbs less than I do now. I am hoping for good news in a month and then start light exercise during my pregnancy. Not sU re how fond I am of early bump pics for me.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> babyW-I saw that house this morning when I was at the clinic. They made a little refrigerator in the snow near their front (?) door. I never watch the Today Show, but since I was just waiting for them to call me, I happened to watch it. It's kind of dumb that while they have your blood, why not just do a test, and then have you come back two days later? What is the point of taking LP blood at this point? Glad your test got darker though, and I'm sorry to pressure you to test. Nope, I'm not sorry. HA!!HA!!
> 
> kfs1-OOh...I'm excited that you're getting stuffy. Your immune system is moving to help that little appleseed that's inside of you. I can't wait!!!!
> 
> Good luck to those with betas coming up.
> 
> Ugh...my appointment was fine. They said I had two fibroids. The doc was like "You have fibroids?" I yelled out 'Not to my knowledge! When did those show up?' He just clicked the measurements and kept it moving. He did the ultrasound first, and then it was time for the dreaded scratch. He was much more aggressive than the woman that did it last time, and I am bleeding today. It seemed like it took longer, but the pain wasn't as bad. However, last time, I didn't see the betadine once I went pee, and I didn't see blood. This time I see/saw both. I am feeling better now and am just waiting for the call from the nurse. I did ask the assistant if a cycle could be cancelled because of fibroids and she said "More than half of all women have them, so that's no reason to cancel it." Phew! I also had to get on the scale. Not impressed with my weight AT.ALL. I am pretty sure I was about ~130 going into this process, and now I've gained almost 8 pounds. It's only been 6 months. :growlmad:

Could the meds cause fibroids? I'm sorry to hear you have them, but glad they don't prevent you from going fwd. Make sure you get some good iron after that scratch and Vit C to heal up. As far as weight, I am wayyyy above where I was before my 1st IUI with Jack and haven't lost all the baby weight. I'm 5'9 and probably 35lbs above where I should be. I'm hoping that if this bfp is for real and sticks that a miracle will happen and it will help my thyroid. Here's something funny, I started getting allergic reactions to eggs before Jack but when I was prego I wanted eggs so I tried it and didn't get violently ill like I normally do. I braved some eggs today and didn't get sick. As recently as Sat I had a bite of my husbands scrambled eggs and it made me sick in 20min as it always does. Our bodies are funny. I wonder if I should stay away from eggs and gluten while prego even though I may not get sick, I wonder if it still does damage internally?


----------



## terripeachy

I'll be happy for a bump so I can explain this weight gain. Oh, and great job finding those clothes at goodwill. I didn't mention it until now, but I meant to. You are such a good shopper. I don't know if you remember a while back I found a maternity skirt and a little strapless elastic sundress thing to wear during IVF bedrest #1, but those were for summer, and sadly I put them away in my summer clothes pile. I guess now I can just wear bulky sweaters and try to get away with a pooch until spring. :)


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I'll be happy for a bump so I can explain this weight gain. Oh, and great job finding those clothes at goodwill. I didn't mention it until now, but I meant to. You are such a good shopper. I don't know if you remember a while back I found a maternity skirt and a little strapless elastic sundress thing to wear during IVF bedrest #1, but those were for summer, and sadly I put them away in my summer clothes pile. I guess now I can just wear bulky sweaters and try to get away with a pooch until spring. :)

It was tough shopping those racks just because it exhausts me. Maybe I can go back this weekend & try again at a local place. I have converted to skirts. I was getting away with tank tops under my tops that were long & tight so I didn't have to button my pants...but now that is passed as well. So I had to get some pants for winter...even though women's dress pants are so thin you might as well be wearing a skirt! But my way of thinking for work is I don't go out much at lunch in the cold...so I just have to deal with the very short walk in the parking lot...then I am in here with my heater.

So speaking of weight gain, one of our Golden Corrals was just completely tore down & rebuilt...it is open & we are going there tonight...my husband & I are not very good at motivating each other. Doesn't help that any time I get home my husband just says relax. It helps mentally...but I hate thinking about being a slob when I should be cleaning or organizing. But the food tonight will be awesome!


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - Ugh, I'm so sorry you're getting sick. I swear by EmergenC. If I start taking it a couple times a day AS SOON as I feel something coming on, 95% of the time, it never turns into a full blown cold/flu. But you have to start taking it at the first little tickle/scratch or whatever. If you wait a day even, then I think the cold has set it. OR like the other girls have said, it could be a symptom whoo hoo!! Only in TTC would you be excited about a cold lol.
No symptoms for me. I'm trying not to let that get me down. Just tired and my boobs are a little sore but both of those started happening as soon as I started the progesterone. 
How are you feeling? Any symptoms for you?

Terri - Was this your regular Dr.? How weird about the fibroids. I wonder if they've been there or they just popped up. You'd think if they'd been there this whole time someone would have said something before now right? That sucks that the scratch was worse this time, but hopefully that means it will help that much more :)

Babywhisperer - Yes stay away from the eggs. I'm allergic to tomatoes. All it does is give me a little rash on my neck/chest and a runny nose when I eat them. Because I'll still eat salsa, spaghetti sauce, ketchup etc. lol. But I mentioned that to my Dr. once and he laid into me about how it may only seem like a minor allergy on the outside, we have no idea what is going on inside. You're kidneys, liver, basically any of your organs could be swelling up and we don't know it. So since then I've really watched what I eat that contains tomatoes.

Beaglemom - Have a great dinner tonight. I bet it will be delish!! I made a crock pot, pot roast and it smells great. I hope it tastes good too lol.

AFM - Nothing new here. I don't feel like I have any symptoms (other than the progesterone caused ones). And the little things like twinges and stuff that I feel here and there are all things that I've felt before. Soooo?? You can feel nothing and still be pregnant right lol??


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> kfs1 - Ugh, I'm so sorry you're getting sick. I swear by EmergenC. If I start taking it a couple times a day AS SOON as I feel something coming on, 95% of the time, it never turns into a full blown cold/flu. But you have to start taking it at the first little tickle/scratch or whatever. If you wait a day even, then I think the cold has set it. OR like the other girls have said, it could be a symptom whoo hoo!! Only in TTC would you be excited about a cold lol.
> No symptoms for me. I'm trying not to let that get me down. Just tired and my boobs are a little sore but both of those started happening as soon as I started the progesterone.
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms for you?
> 
> Terri - Was this your regular Dr.? How weird about the fibroids. I wonder if they've been there or they just popped up. You'd think if they'd been there this whole time someone would have said something before now right? That sucks that the scratch was worse this time, but hopefully that means it will help that much more :)
> 
> Babywhisperer - Yes stay away from the eggs. I'm allergic to tomatoes. All it does is give me a little rash on my neck/chest and a runny nose when I eat them. Because I'll still eat salsa, spaghetti sauce, ketchup etc. lol. But I mentioned that to my Dr. once and he laid into me about how it may only seem like a minor allergy on the outside, we have no idea what is going on inside. You're kidneys, liver, basically any of your organs could be swelling up and we don't know it. So since then I've really watched what I eat that contains tomatoes.
> 
> Beaglemom - Have a great dinner tonight. I bet it will be delish!! I made a crock pot, pot roast and it smells great. I hope it tastes good too lol.
> 
> AFM - Nothing new here. I don't feel like I have any symptoms (other than the progesterone caused ones). And the little things like twinges and stuff that I feel here and there are all things that I've felt before. Soooo?? You can feel nothing and still be pregnant right lol??

From what I have read, most people do not feel much different until after 6 weeks. I hate the P making us feel crazy...I am not looking forward to taking that again. I assume it is a stronger dose than what I used for IUIs...so awesome.

My bankers were total dumb asses today. But I just let it go & did what I needed to do. Men can be so pathetic sometimes. But I am glad I didn't completely stress over it.


----------



## jkb11

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA! All that talk about gone girl so I did a lazy week to read it:) I would like to go see the movie Friday to compare. My thoughts on the book.... It was ok. I'm with the group of people that think the writer had a difficult time writing the story. Not that it was too hard to follow just that the overall flow and especially in the beginning there were abrupt changes but, I still want to see the movie. 

Kfs and bright eyes I have everything crossed for you girls! Sending hugs and love!!!
Baby w- Mega congrats! Can't wait to hear your beta result! 

Amy and leens- I can't to be pupo too! Grow those little babies&#55357;&#56842;

Afm- no baby news update as I'm in a waiting time but, I am halfway to my goal of losing 15 lbs! Hubby and I hAve a competition going.... Whoever
Loses the most by New Years get a new outfit from head to toe&#55357;&#56859; I'm gonna kick his booty! Momma needs a new dress and heels! 

I skimmed the post due to being off for a while, so forgive me if I missed a lot.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA! All that talk about gone girl so I did a lazy week to read it:) I would like to go see the movie Friday to compare. My thoughts on the book.... It was ok. I'm with the group of people that think the writer had a difficult time writing the story. Not that it was too hard to follow just that the overall flow and especially in the beginning there were abrupt changes but, I still want to see the movie.
> 
> Kfs and bright eyes I have everything crossed for you girls! Sending hugs and love!!!
> Baby w- Mega congrats! Can't wait to hear your beta result!
> 
> Amy and leens- I can't to be pupo too! Grow those little babies&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Afm- no baby news update as I'm in a waiting time but, I am halfway to my goal of losing 15 lbs! Hubby and I hAve a competition going.... Whoever
> Loses the most by New Years get a new outfit from head to toe&#65533;&#65533; I'm gonna kick his booty! Momma needs a new dress and heels!
> 
> I skimmed the post due to being off for a while, so forgive me if I missed a lot.

Thanks lady. You will be out of the waiting game soon enough. In the meantime a little hint from a friend who literally paid 10k to see this nutritionist to the stars in NYC. F Factor diet. It's all about fiber. She eats these things called GG Crisps before every meal and she eats so much less, it helps slow the glucose into your bloodstream therefore you don't store as much of what you eat as fat. She said it works and she feels good bc she feels full and doesn't get the spike of dips in blood sugar. She claims her moods are more even keeled as is her energy as a result. She has tried every fad diet but I swear this one she has maintained and looks younger. She said its from lessening the impact of sugar. I might get the crisps even if it's just to help this awful constipation. I bet you beat dh! Shopping for a new outfit will feel glorious! 

Has anyone started watching The Affair on Showtime? I'm wondering if it gets better. They tell the story from 2 peoples perspectives in each episode. 

Going to bed. Wishing you lovely ladies a good night.


----------



## moni77

Congrats babyw! The only symptom I hadwas badheadaches...

I didn't poas before my beta...I didn't want to see a negative and I waspretty sure it didn't work...mass the call a great surprise! 

Good luck and fxed to the rest of the testers!

Congrats on starting Terri and Erin !


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1/brighteyez-Today is the day!! I was so happy to wake up this morning even if I am feeling crampy. hee hee. Let us know as soon as you know. :hugs:

Amy-yeah, you're not going to feel anything until after you hear the good results! hee hee. It was my FS that saw the fibroids. I don't care enough to research them, but I think they just come and go, but I THOUGHT they would go while on bcp. I have another u/s in 1.5 weeks so I'll see if they are still there.

babyW-We don't have showtime so I can't help you with the show.

jkb-nice job with your weight loss. One day I may try to lose weight. I know I have no willpower, but I may just have to do something. My coworker gave me about 30 lemons yesterday and so I'm making lemonade and then I decided to try to make a lemon meringue pie. It only uses two lemons. I had no idea so few lemons were in that recipe. I'll try it anyway. I'm not that big on desserts though, so I hope it's good enough for hubs to eat. I guess I can also bring it to work.

beaglemom-Hope Golden Corral was great.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :flower:

*kfs* - Good luck today, lady! I have everything crossed for you and I am sending good vibes your way. Check in when you're ready. I'm nervous for you!

*Terri* - I'm glad that the scratch didn't seem as painful even if this doc was a little more aggressive. I hope these scratches do the trick.

*jkb* - Good job on your weight loss! I hope you kick your husband't butt in the competition. I think it's a great idea, especially through the holidays.

*babywhisperer* - Sorry, we don't have cable/satellite so no Showtime for me. I hope your work day is better today than yesterday and El Jerko doesn't start to bother you.

*Amy* - I think your can totally feel nothing and still be pregnant. Think about all the women who get pregnant and don't know it until they miss their period (I have no idea what that would be like!). I think the only reason a lot of ladies on these threads have any symptoms is because we are looking for them since we are trying so hard. Sending good vibes your way too!!! 

*Beagle* - I hope you enjoyed your dinner out with DH. You are much more prepared for your surgery than I am! Granted, I am still 2 weeks out but I'm not sure how much stuff I'll need to take. What are you thinking you'll need with you? I haven't heard how long to expect to be in the surgical center, but I assume it's only going to be a few hours since it's outpatient. 

Hello to *Moni, LadySosa, Leens, ERose, JCM, knitgirl,* and *Brighteyez!*

All this talk about weight is interesting to me because it has recently come up on another forum I'm on too. I am usually pretty good with maintaining my weight. Technically, according to my BMI I'm slightly overweight and I have been for years. I try not to let it get to me since I am in very good shape (athletically) and my resting heart rate and other vitals are excellent. I am pretty muscular so I'm guessing that might be what throws my BMI into the overweight category. It still annoys me though and that's why I'm constantly trying to lose a few pounds (which I'm not very good at). I'm a bit obsessive about my weight, to be honest. I weigh myself every morning and evening. I think it's what helps me not gain weight. I use the MyFitnessPal app to track what I'm eating. It's free and a great resource so if you have never used it, I highly recommend it. But I do think it's something I'm going to have to watch into the future when we have kids - I don't want them thinking that weight is the only thing that matters.


----------



## moni77

Fxed to you guys!


----------



## brighteyez73

terripeachy said:


> kfs1/brighteyez-Today is the day!! I was so happy to wake up this morning even if I am feeling crampy. hee hee. Let us know as soon as you know. :hugs:
> 
> Amy-yeah, you're not going to feel anything until after you hear the good results! hee hee. It was my FS that saw the fibroids. I don't care enough to research them, but I think they just come and go, but I THOUGHT they would go while on bcp. I have another u/s in 1.5 weeks so I'll see if they are still there.
> 
> babyW-We don't have showtime so I can't help you with the show.
> 
> jkb-nice job with your weight loss. One day I may try to lose weight. I know I have no willpower, but I may just have to do something. My coworker gave me about 30 lemons yesterday and so I'm making lemonade and then I decided to try to make a lemon meringue pie. It only uses two lemons. I had no idea so few lemons were in that recipe. I'll try it anyway. I'm not that big on desserts though, so I hope it's good enough for hubs to eat. I guess I can also bring it to work.
> 
> beaglemom-Hope Golden Corral was great.

Thanks Terri! I don't go until tomorrow at 6:30am.


----------



## kfs1

Thanks, ladies. Had my blood drawn so now just waiting for the results. Freakin' out a little. I'll check back in later. :)


----------



## terripeachy

AARRGHH!!! All morning I've been saying to myself 'I have to wait for the results in the afternoon' and then as soon as you posted, I stopped what I was doing to check in. HA!!HA!!! ok..i'll go back to waiting patiently.

brighteyez-Oh, so one more day....keep thinking positively!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - Hello!

KFS1 - I have my fingers crossed for you and praying. 

Terri- LOL that is so sweet of you!!! I can't wait to see what KFS results are. I am sitting at the edge of my seat literally. You ladies are the best!!! Love ya'll!


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Congrats babyw! The only symptom I hadwas badheadaches...
> 
> I didn't poas before my beta...I didn't want to see a negative and I waspretty sure it didn't work...mass the call a great surprise!
> 
> Good luck and fxed to the rest of the testers!
> 
> Congrats on starting Terri and Erin !

Thank you very much!


----------



## moni77

It looks like I need to be morecareful with auto correct on the phone..

Terri, I did the same thing! Fxed kfs!

Hi to all!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Thanks, ladies. Had my blood drawn so now just waiting for the results. Freakin' out a little. I'll check back in later. :)

Crossing fingers and saying a prayer! Come on bfp!


----------



## Amy1976

Good luck kfs1!! Sending positive vibes your way! Can't wait to hear the news!!


----------



## ERosePW

I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for kfs and brighteyez both!!! And of course, I can't stop thinking about the rest of you, hoping you'll test asap!! hehe! I won't be a bad influence and encourage POAS (but I have to admit, I'm having a hard time holding back!)


----------



## ERosePW

There is nothing new for me... I already feel so much better halving my dose of lupron and starting my patch yesterday. We have a coworker leaving our company to go back to his old job, so we're having a going-away Happy Hour for him tonight. I guess I'll get my drink on tonight, because other than a couple beers for football and a little wine on Thanksgiving, I won't be drinking much after tonight.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> There is nothing new for me... I already feel so much better halving my dose of lupron and starting my patch yesterday. We have a coworker leaving our company to go back to his old job, so we're having a going-away Happy Hour for him tonight. I guess I'll get my drink on tonight, because other than a couple beers for football and a little wine on Thanksgiving, I won't be drinking much after tonight.

Happy you're feeling better!! Brighteyez and I go tomorrow. Kfs I am on pins and needles!! 

Afm, my test this morning was not much darker which has me nervous. Nothing I can do but wait for tomorrow and Monday's results.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Uh oh....I'm spotting. I didn't spot last time. I'm concerned.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I have to be sure to pack for my husband too. So my dr is like an hour & a half away...so lots of car time & waiting for surgery. I can be weird about what I am reading, so I plan to bring a few books so I have something I can get in to. I am bringing a pillow & blanket for the car ride home, my pain meds, phone charger, water & gatorade & snacks for afterwards. I think that is pretty much it. Oh & a couple of shirts. I have my husband yankee shirt & one of his long sleeve fleece shirts. Not sure if I will be hot or cold...also some little foot slippers to wear. I just want to be prepared & comfortable since I will pretty much be out all day.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Uh oh....I'm spotting. I didn't spot last time. I'm concerned.

Spotting is common & normal...don't compare to last time. Each pregnancy can be different & you are also on totally different meds.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh....I'm spotting. I didn't spot last time. I'm concerned.
> 
> Spotting is common & normal...don't compare to last time. Each pregnancy can be different & you are also on totally different meds.Click to expand...

Thank you, just feel different. Symptoms are gone.


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh....I'm spotting. I didn't spot last time. I'm concerned.
> 
> Spotting is common & normal...don't compare to last time. Each pregnancy can be different & you are also on totally different meds.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, just feel different. Symptoms are gone.Click to expand...

I feel the same way Babywhisperer. My smyptoms are gone too other than what the progesterone brings on. I think spotting is a good and normal thing...it may be implantation spotting. How many dpt are you?


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh....I'm spotting. I didn't spot last time. I'm concerned.
> 
> Spotting is common & normal...don't compare to last time. Each pregnancy can be different & you are also on totally different meds.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, just feel different. Symptoms are gone.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way Babywhisperer. My smyptoms are gone too other than what the progesterone brings on. I think spotting is a good and normal thing...it may be implantation spotting. How many dpt are you?Click to expand...

I am 8dp5dt. It's pink not brown. I got a very faint bfp on Monday at 4dp5dt and they were getting darker. My bff just had a chem last month so I'm paranoid.


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer - I am sure everything is great. I had some positives in the first couple of days but I think it was the trigger. Now are either too light or BFN. I am 11dp5dt. I wish you the best my toes and fx'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Babywhisperer - I am sure everything is great. I had some positives in the first couple of days but I think it was the trigger. Now are either too light or BFN. I am 11dp5dt. I wish you the best my toes and fx'd for you. :hugs:

Thanks...just scared.


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer - I am sure everything is great. I had some positives in the first couple of days but I think it was the trigger. Now are either too light or BFN. I am 11dp5dt. I wish you the best my toes and fx'd for you. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks...just scared.Click to expand...

No problem!! I understand being scared, I am too!


----------



## Leens08

*eRosePW* I hope you enjoy yourself tonight :)

*Babywhisperer* Everything will be ok, I just know it, the reason why it's not getting darker is because it's still early days :)

Hi everyone, hope all is well :)

AFM - I've been fighting with my hospital and and anethetist for 3 days, I transferred money last week but they have yet to produce an invoice, if this is their attitude I will not go back there. This should be easy for them, they're a private hospital so most of their patients are medical aid, all medical aids you have to fight for your money, ivf is not covered in my medical aid so I've transferred cash, it should be easy. Plus work has been hectic, we're re-doing our offices.

Plus *wait for the bomb to drop* I had ICSI but was not told, when I finally received the invoice from the lab today, they billed me for ICSI, not IVF so I called to point out their mistake, apparently it's not a mistake. Would have been nice be have been informed.

Sorry girls, I'm really moody, these progesterone bullets are making me into a nightmare chick, my poor hubs is laying down so I don't bite his head off. I am so grossed out by the bullets I couldn't eat my dinner after using one of them, I had to wait like 2 hours before I felt better.

Can't keep my eyes open any longer, sleep tight girls xo


----------



## beaglemom

Implantation spotting can also be pink. You are still early. The line won't necessarily get darker...even with blood tests they don't expct them to go up that much every day which is why they wait 48 hours to retest. You have a lot of hormones in your body. I spotted red once before AF (never happened before)...my nurse said it was the meds getting out of my system. We forget how all these drugs can be affecting our bodies.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Leens08 said:


> *eRosePW* I hope you enjoy yourself tonight :)
> 
> *Babywhisperer* Everything will be ok, I just know it, the reason why it's not getting darker is because it's still early days :)
> 
> Hi everyone, hope all is well :)
> 
> AFM - I've been fighting with my hospital and and anethetist for 3 days, I transferred money last week but they have yet to produce an invoice, if this is their attitude I will not go back there. This should be easy for them, they're a private hospital so most of their patients are medical aid, all medical aids you have to fight for your money, ivf is not covered in my medical aid so I've transferred cash, it should be easy. Plus work has been hectic, we're re-doing our offices.
> 
> Plus *wait for the bomb to drop* I had ICSI but was not told, when I finally received the invoice from the lab today, they billed me for ICSI, not IVF so I called to point out their mistake, apparently it's not a mistake. Would have been nice be have been informed.
> 
> Sorry girls, I'm really moody, these progesterone bullets are making me into a nightmare chick, my poor hubs is laying down so I don't bite his head off. I am so grossed out by the bullets I couldn't eat my dinner after using one of them, I had to wait like 2 hours before I felt better.
> 
> Can't keep my eyes open any longer, sleep tight girls xo

That is so frustrating, I'm sorry you have to deal with this. As if the process isn't stressful enough. I hope it gets resolved soon, but they should have told you when they told you how many fertilized if they used icsi or not and if not there should definitely not be a bill for it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Implantation spotting can also be pink. You are still early. The line won't necessarily get darker...even with blood tests they don't expct them to go up that much every day which is why they wait 48 hours to retest. You have a lot of hormones in your body. I spotted red once before AF (never happened before)...my nurse said it was the meds getting out of my system. We forget how all these drugs can be affecting our bodies.

That's what I'm hoping for. I will just have to wait and see what the next 24hrs brings. Thanks for your positive support :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

babyW-I know it's hard but you only have one more day until test day, so just try to relax..whatever is meant to be, is meant to be and getting yourself worked up isn't going to change things one way or the other, so go rent a funny movie, get a hot decaf tea, put your warm socks on and try to chill out and not think about symptoms and what ifs. We all know what you're going through, but you have to try to remain calm.

Leens-Did you ask someone about switching from the suppositories to the injections or maybe you can find those tablets like Amy mentioned. I think ICSI is under the IVF umbrella, so I think it's all the same basically, it's just a slightly different method of fertilization. Are you saying that they haven't received your money? Sometimes I have difficulty understanding what you're saying. hee hee. If they haven't received your cash, I would be angry too! It doesn't seem that difficult, people.

I think AF is here for me. I spotted a bit at work so I just put in a tampon because I don't trust this pantiliner, so I have no idea what's going on (I like to monitor my AF amounts if it's not a super heavy flow). I'll most likely start a new FF chart when I leave work. It is a new cycle so why not.

kfs1-I am starting to worry about you...:flower: :hugs: :flow: <3


----------



## kfs1

Well, ladies, my beta was positive! I'm in total shock. HCG was 105 - she didn't mention progesterone. My RE is "cautiously optimistic" as am I. Still way too early to get overly excited but I'm so happy to have passed the first hurdle. They actually called me so early - around 11 when I was at work which is way earlier than normal. I didn't answer though because I didn't want to be at work in case the news was bad. Anyway, she called AGAIN at 12 and so I couldn't take it anymore and left the office to work from home. I couldn't read her voice on the message either - she was sort of monotone. Anyway, can't believe it. No words.

And yep, haven't even told my DH yet - he's still at work.


----------



## Babywhisperer

:happydance:


kfs1 said:


> Well, ladies, my beta was positive! I'm in total shock. HCG was 105 - she didn't mention progesterone. My RE is "cautiously optimistic" as am I. Still way too early to get overly excited but I'm so happy to have passed the first hurdle. They actually called me so early - around 11 when I was at work which is way earlier than normal. I didn't answer though because I didn't want to be at work in case the news was bad. Anyway, she called AGAIN at 12 and so I couldn't take it anymore and left the office to work from home. I couldn't read her voice on the message either - she was sort of monotone. Anyway, can't believe it. No words.
> 
> And yep, haven't even told my DH yet - he's still at work.

:happydance: Yesssss! So amazing!! I am so happy for you. I know my RE wants at least 100 on the first beta so you're there!!! You have to tell us how you plan to tell dh and his reaction later!! Congrats mama!


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Well, ladies, my beta was positive! I'm in total shock. HCG was 105 - she didn't mention progesterone. My RE is "cautiously optimistic" as am I. Still way too early to get overly excited but I'm so happy to have passed the first hurdle. They actually called me so early - around 11 when I was at work which is way earlier than normal. I didn't answer though because I didn't want to be at work in case the news was bad. Anyway, she called AGAIN at 12 and so I couldn't take it anymore and left the office to work from home. I couldn't read her voice on the message either - she was sort of monotone. Anyway, can't believe it. No words.
> 
> And yep, haven't even told my DH yet - he's still at work.

Yaaayyyy! I am so excited for you!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - so awesome! I can't remember...did you have a negative hpt test? That number sounds great to me.

ICSI was an extra fee for me so I can understand being upset if you didn't know they were going to do it. It is a definite for me since male factor infertility...but some places will tell you it is something they may do if it does not seem to be happening the other way...either way, you should have been told.

I had my financial lady resend my paperwork for what is included in my package & what is not. So then I know what to expect when I go in for visits. Unfortunately that large payment I made did not cover everything.


----------



## booger76

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Wahoo, kfs!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I'm no longer worried and so super excited for you. My question is, did you have sushi the other night?! hee hee. And now, my second question is, you seriously didn't feel ANYTHING? Like nothing, nada? Just your little sniffle??? I am so super pumped..I feel like I had a positive beta. HA!!HA!! 

Can't wait to get this show on the road, and hear about every single thing. I'm so happy this finally worked for you after such a long time. You totally deserve it and i can't wait to hear about your DH's reaction and everything. 

Ok..let it sink in. Do you go back on Saturday or do you have to wait until Monday to go back? 105 is nothing to be cautious about. You're going to be a mom, and you may even be a mom of two. That would be amazing. <3


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, *kfs*, HOORAY!!!!! Congrats girly!!!! SOOO happy to see that when i checked in!!:happydance: I'm moving you to the Successes section (i know everyone is cautious when they first find out, but no reason not to celebrate this success, unless you just really don't want me to!) hehe! So remind me, how many dpt are you, so that i can get it right on the front page. And you didnt use any HPTs at all, right? You totally waited until Beta?

*BabyW*, do not get worked up Hun.... I KNOW it is so hard, trust me. But pink spotting is so normal. And it can totally be different from one pregnancy to the next. I have friends who have 2-4 kids, and each one was different for them. One friend of mine on her second child actually thought she had AF and was totally out... she had bleeding and cramping, and when it didnt last as long as usual, she started to think, hmm.... and she took a test, and her little boy is 2 now! Your bean is fine!! I've already moved you to the success section on the front page, because I believe in celebrating every second of it. :) But let me know if you want me to remove you until you've confirmed. This is what i have for you... is this correct?

*Babywhisperer *- Fresh Transfer 11/12 - :bfp: on 11/18 on HPT (6dp5dt)


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - WHOOOO HOOOOO!!!! :happydance::wohoo::yipee: I AM SOOO HAPPY AND EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!! I honestly can't believe you weren't tempted and were able to hold out on testing lol!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Wow, *kfs*, HOORAY!!!!! Congrats girly!!!! SOOO happy to see that when i checked in!!:happydance: I'm moving you to the Successes section (i know everyone is cautious when they first find out, but no reason not to celebrate this success, unless you just really don't want me to!) hehe! So remind me, how many dpt are you, so that i can get it right on the front page. And you didnt use any HPTs at all, right? You totally waited until Beta?
> 
> *BabyW*, do not get worked up Hun.... I KNOW it is so hard, trust me. But pink spotting is so normal. And it can totally be different from one pregnancy to the next. I have friends who have 2-4 kids, and each one was different for them. One friend of mine on her second child actually thought she had AF and was totally out... she had bleeding and cramping, and when it didnt last as long as usual, she started to think, hmm.... and she took a test, and her little boy is 2 now! Your bean is fine!! I've already moved you to the success section on the front page, because I believe in celebrating every second of it. :) But let me know if you want me to remove you until you've confirmed. This is what i have for you... is this correct?
> 
> *Babywhisperer *- Fresh Transfer 11/12 - :bfp: on 11/18 on HPT (6dp5dt)

Thanks girl. I needed that kick in the butt! The info you have for me is correct. I'm such a freak show I came home and tested and it's darker than this morning. My anxiety has subsided a little but I'm still cautious. Do you think if it was a chemical the test would be darker from this morning or it doesn't matter?

I forgot how nerve wracked I was during my first tri last time. I guess I feel like it's too good to be true. 

In happy news my 95yr old grandmother arrived today from SC and I swear she is sharp as a tack and so sassy. She is such an inspiration and she made a sweater, hat and scarf for Jack's Bday. She never stops. I hope I'm like that at her age. 

Kfs so excited for you. I was thinking about it on my commute home. So happy for you!


----------



## kfs1

Thanks so much ladies!! DH was surprised, too, but he seems to be more on the cautious side until things progress a bit more. He said he was nervous to come home - we were originally going to call her together but I couldn't wait! I was seriously shaking and so nervous at work - I had to get outta there.

Terri - Thank you my friend for being so excited for me. seriously, the only thing I felt was slight cramps (felt more like P cramps) for the first few days, a few headaches, and the throat/congestion thing. That is IT. Felt absolutely normal - I'm not kidding.

Erin - I did not POAS at all because I was too scared. I'm 9dp5dt today.

Babyw - what time's your appt tomorrow? I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! DH was surprised, too, but he seems to be more on the cautious side until things progress a bit more. He said he was nervous to come home - we were originally going to call her together but I couldn't wait! I was seriously shaking and so nervous at work - I had to get outta there.
> 
> Terri - Thank you my friend for being so excited for me. seriously, the only thing I felt was slight cramps (felt more like P cramps) for the first few days, a few headaches, and the throat/congestion thing. That is IT. Felt absolutely normal - I'm not kidding.
> 
> Erin - I did not POAS at all because I was too scared. I'm 9dp5dt today.
> 
> Babyw - what time's your appt tomorrow? I'll be thinking of you.

My appt is first come first serve from 7-8:30 and my train gets me there around 7:20. I won't know until mid to late afternoon. I usually get a call from 3-4 pm. 

Now go enjoy the night with hubs. It's funny dh is also cautious. Have a great night. Savor this moment!


----------



## Leens08

terripeachy said:


> babyW-I know it's hard but you only have one more day until test day, so just try to relax..whatever is meant to be, is meant to be and getting yourself worked up isn't going to change things one way or the other, so go rent a funny movie, get a hot decaf tea, put your warm socks on and try to chill out and not think about symptoms and what ifs. We all know what you're going through, but you have to try to remain calm.
> 
> Leens-Did you ask someone about switching from the suppositories to the injections or maybe you can find those tablets like Amy mentioned. I think ICSI is under the IVF umbrella, so I think it's all the same basically, it's just a slightly different method of fertilization. Are you saying that they haven't received your money? Sometimes I have difficulty understanding what you're saying. hee hee. If they haven't received your cash, I would be angry too! It doesn't seem that difficult, people.
> 
> I think AF is here for me. I spotted a bit at work so I just put in a tampon because I don't trust this pantiliner, so I have no idea what's going on (I like to monitor my AF amounts if it's not a super heavy flow). I'll most likely start a new FF chart when I leave work. It is a new cycle so why not.
> 
> kfs1-I am starting to worry about you...:flower: :hugs: :flow: <3

Thanks for the support :) I've aske my RE about changing but he didn't want to mid-cycle, he said we could look into other options if this round is not successful or after my bfp. I was upset about the ISCI because it was planned all along, I just feel like I'm not being told things and I'm the type of person that needs information to be at ease. I have an appointment with The Cape fertility clinic on the 25th just to compare the two, my RE works out of a hospital. They received my money, had to before any procedure was done but just won't give an invoice, very rude about it too, saying things like why do you even need an invoice. I do, my money comes from a fund, if I take money out I need to produce an invoice, their response is well our other patients don't ask but I guess I'll have to do one and then they don't get back to me. Eeek, the hospital is around the corner from my work, I'm tempted to go there after work today to speak to a supervisor (I recorded on my cellphone how rude the one guy was) but that will just cause trouble with someone's job and I don't want to do that, I'll just feel bad although he maybe deserves it.


----------



## Leens08

kfs1 said:


> Well, ladies, my beta was positive! I'm in total shock. HCG was 105 - she didn't mention progesterone. My RE is "cautiously optimistic" as am I. Still way too early to get overly excited but I'm so happy to have passed the first hurdle. They actually called me so early - around 11 when I was at work which is way earlier than normal. I didn't answer though because I didn't want to be at work in case the news was bad. Anyway, she called AGAIN at 12 and so I couldn't take it anymore and left the office to work from home. I couldn't read her voice on the message either - she was sort of monotone. Anyway, can't believe it. No words.
> 
> And yep, haven't even told my DH yet - he's still at work.

WOW Congratulations, having such a crap morning so far but now you've really made my morning :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning ladies! I broke down this morning & went to Hardees & got a full on breakfast combo...it was awesome! My office is empty today so I am really hoping for stress free! I need to make a list of things to get done this weekend. I want to really clean the house so when I get home Tues after surgery I can relax & feel comfortable. I also need some things from the store for Thanksgiving. We do not do it on Thursday because my mom & husband work in retail. But this year we are lucky that my mom gets off Friday morning (night shift) & off the weekend. So I will cook on Saturday while my husband is at work. I also just found out the local theatre center has this huge horse show...the royal gala of horses I think it is called...so I bought tickets for me & my mom. She is a horse fanatic! I am ready for the weekend & to just get closer to having my surgery over with. I am still anxious but I am sure it will all be fine. The only thing nagging at me is if this is not smooth, my IVF will probably be cancelled since they close up the clinic the end of the year. But trying not to think about it. I have never had any female issues before, so I am sure this will be easy & we can just move on!

I know we have some folks with blood tests today...I hope everyone gets good results...even if your hpt were coming out negative.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today knitgirl, brighteyez, and BabyW!!!! Another exciting day is on the horizon.

beagle-What is a theater center? Is it a fairgrounds? I can't understand what kind of horse show is at a theater. I'm sure all will be well with your surgery. What are you cooking for Thanksgiving? I might need to get some whole cranberries. I like making cranberry sauce now that I know how to make it.

I have to go get something to eat. You had me at breakfast combo..:haha:


----------



## kfs1

Fx Fx Fx Babywhisperer, Brighteyez, and knitgirl!

Beagle - good plan to get your cleaning done before the surgery so you can relax. Are you cooking? 

Terri - are you cooking? We're heading to PA to visit my FIL's side of the family. They're great and we only see them once a year. I don't mind the drive there but the drive back is always the worst when you're so full and uncomfortable.


----------



## terripeachy

Surprisingly, I'm not cooking. I think I'll cook next year. I have some delicious Thanksgiving recipes, but we usually go to my bestie's house. Her husband makes a huge, fancy spread of deliciousness , and they have a big family, so it's a lot of fun carrying on, watching football, eating, laughing, talking loudly. It's the ideal Thanskgiving as far as I'm concerned since I can't be with my own family. I usually just bring whatever they ask and that's it. My hubs' has gone with me two years straight and the Cowboys have lost both years, so he's a little salty about going. But if he doesn't, he'll be starving and the Cowboys will still lose! I am a mean wife.

Well, be thankful it's only a day trip. Sometimes a weekend with family can be overwhelming (like my Christmas this year. I'm already dreading it).


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Good morning ladies! I broke down this morning & went to Hardees & got a full on breakfast combo...it was awesome! My office is empty today so I am really hoping for stress free! I need to make a list of things to get done this weekend. I want to really clean the house so when I get home Tues after surgery I can relax & feel comfortable. I also need some things from the store for Thanksgiving. We do not do it on Thursday because my mom & husband work in retail. But this year we are lucky that my mom gets off Friday morning (night shift) & off the weekend. So I will cook on Saturday while my husband is at work. I also just found out the local theatre center has this huge horse show...the royal gala of horses I think it is called...so I bought tickets for me & my mom. She is a horse fanatic! I am ready for the weekend & to just get closer to having my surgery over with. I am still anxious but I am sure it will all be fine. The only thing nagging at me is if this is not smooth, my IVF will probably be cancelled since they close up the clinic the end of the year. But trying not to think about it. I have never had any female issues before, so I am sure this will be easy & we can just move on!
> 
> I know we have some folks with blood tests today...I hope everyone gets good results...even if your hpt were coming out negative.

You are a busy bee! A horse show sounds fun, I love horses. Is it me or does cleaning the house feel cathartic sometimes?? Must be nice to have an empty office, jerko is officially sitting across from me and is embarrassed about the move and how it looks. And well he should be!!! 

Good luck Knitgirl & Brighteyez! I had my test and decided to do a hpt, it's a little lighter, all symptoms are gone and I'm still spotting, so not feeling encouraged.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Good luck to babywhisperer and brighteyez!! :flower:

kfs - I'm still so excited for you. It was like a sort of torture waiting for you to post your results. I can only imagine what it must be like to wait for that call! I think you're awesome for holding out and waiting for beta. You have nerves of steel, mama!

beagle - Getting the house clean sounds like a good idea! I know you're nervous about your hysteroscopy but I'm sure it will all go well. It's normal to be nervous about these kinds of things, especially when you've been waiting so anxiously. Enjoy the horse show with your Mom.

Terri - We are going to friends house for Thanksgiving, too. We don't have any family near us so it's nice to have somewhere else to go. And even though I love my family dearly, sometimes it's nice to be around other people's relatives and watch all that craziness. I don't think you're a mean wife - I think it's funny. Maybe that makes me a mean person, too?? 

Leens - That seems strange that they would give you such a hard time about getting an invoice. I would think that would be an easy thing to generate as I'm guessing all that is computerized. I would certainly be inclined to head over there and speak to someone in person about it. 

Hello to everyone else out there!!!!

No exciting plans for the weekend here. I do plan on cleaning the house just because it needs it. We use a wood stove to heat our house and it takes about 5 seconds for everything to get dusty once that thing is lit. I love the heat from the wood stove but I hate that it makes everything so dirty. I have to vacuum about every other day, I swear.


----------



## LadySosa

kfs1 said:


> Well, ladies, my beta was positive! I'm in total shock. HCG was 105 - she didn't mention progesterone. My RE is "cautiously optimistic" as am I. Still way too early to get overly excited but I'm so happy to have passed the first hurdle. They actually called me so early - around 11 when I was at work which is way earlier than normal. I didn't answer though because I didn't want to be at work in case the news was bad. Anyway, she called AGAIN at 12 and so I couldn't take it anymore and left the office to work from home. I couldn't read her voice on the message either - she was sort of monotone. Anyway, can't believe it. No words.
> 
> And yep, haven't even told my DH yet - he's still at work.

YAY!!! SO excited for you kfs1!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

It's a negative!!:cry:


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It's a negative!!:cry:

Aw babe I'm so sorry. I wish we all lived closer so we could meet up, hug, and help ease the pain of this process. Do whatever you need to do to grieve and maybe see what the Dr thinks. Be kind to yourself. We are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## LadySosa

Hey gals! Kfs1, I am so excited for you! I got a little misty-eyed when I read your post. Very happy for you. Good luck today to BabyW, Brighteyez and knitgirl! I'm thinking of you and I'll be checking in to see your updates!

Leens - I hear ya with the billing headaches. As if this wasn't stressful enough! I just got a $1000 bill for my HSG test from Sept. My insurance covers infertility diagnosis, but not treatment. Well, you'd think the HSG to determine why I can't conceive would be considered diagnosis, right?? They coded it as treatment, so it wasn't covered. Ugh! That makes no sense.

Booger - LOVE your new pic! It's so cute!

Terri - that sounds like the BEST kind of Thanksgiving! Fun!

Happy Friday all!

AFM, nothing new. I keep looking at my calendar, as if just checking it makes me one step closer to starting everything. At least we are now almost into Dec., I'm sure time will fly by. A good friend of my hubby's, whose wedding we attended last year, just announced he and his wife are expecting. Yes, stings a little! I know I should be happy for them. Sometimes it feels like when I scroll through Facebook there are babies, pregnant bellies, pregnancy announcements EVERYWHERE.

At least I have such a wonderful time of year to distract myself! I cannot believe Thanksgiving is already next week! Yahoo for a four-day weekend! My sister and her doggie, me and hubs and our pup are all headed to my parents' for the day/night for Thanksgiving. They live on an island so its always fun to visit. It'll be a full house, that's for sure. We'll watch lots of football - my Seahawks are playing the forty-whiners! Hehe, sorry if there are any 49-er fans on the thread. =)

I keep feeling like af should be any day, but she ain't comin'. I've been feeling very emotional and irritable lately (yes, poor hubby), that's how I know she's comin'.


----------



## terripeachy

brighteyez-Oh no!! I'm so sorry...I was so hopeful that you would be next on the successes list. Go to Vacarro's and indulge on cannolis and gelato. It is kind of cold for that though, but you deserve it. Treat yourself to something nice and cry it out, and then get back on the horse. :hugs:

PS. booger-I like your new picture. Fun!


----------



## LadySosa

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It's a negative!!:cry:

:hug: I'm so sorry Brighteyez. Hang in there and be good to yourself. We are here for you!


----------



## booger76

Brighteyez - I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs: That just stinks.

LadySosa - I totally understand just staring at the calendar! I'm glad it's not March and I'm waiting for May or something like that since nothing goes on that time of year to serve as a distraction.


----------



## beaglemom

I will be cooking...not usually a huge meal...turkey, gravy, potatoes, rice, mac & cheese, green bean casserole, stuffing. There is a huge debate in my house over potatoes vs rice. My family always did rice...but I have to do potatoes for my husband & I resent it every year!

The show is in a colliseum...they do hockey, theatre, basketball, & all kinds of shows there. So I guess they will just set it up for the horses. It is a small place which is nice because all the seats are good seats.

Not sure why HSG would not be covered. Can your dr resubmit under a different billing? it is not treatment it is dignosis. My hsg would have been covered by I paid cash. The bill was cheaper that way & less than my deductible.


----------



## beaglemom

I am so sorry brighteyez.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Just heard from my RE and he said the beta was 135. He said lets cross fingers and hope it rises nicely on Monday. Oh the waiting! I'm still spotting though so I'm nervous. 

As for my Thanksgiving we are having 2. One at my brothers tomorrow bc he had a preemie in Sept and they can't travel. Next week we will be with Dh's family which is usually a booze fest. I have work the next day too. Boo. Can't wait to see my brother and my nephew. My sister in law is so funny so tomorrow should be fun n


----------



## kfs1

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It's a negative!!:cry:

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Booger - Thanks for the love. I have a wood stove, too, and the mess drives me NUTS. 

Terri - Your Thanksgiving with friends sounds awesome. Jealous. :)

LadySosa - Your Thanksgiving sounds great, too! Your parents live on an island? Sounds awesome. :)

Beagle - I vote for potatoes. (Sorry!!!)

Babyw - Great news about your beta. Try to relax a bit now.


----------



## moni77

Brighteyes - so sorry...:hugs:

BabyW - just stay away from Dr Google as much as you can this weekend. Spotting is normal and you have a great starting number!!

Beagle - why not make both? Hubby's family used to only make a meat dressing and not the regular bread stuffing that my family always makes - I have been around enough they now make both - it started because I would offer to make it. Combine the traditions!!!

Lady - tell them to recode and rebill the insurance company. I ran into the same issue - they said it wasn't covered when my insurance policy clearly said that it was. I never ended up paying.

Hi to all!! We'll be going to the inlaws for the holidays. Bro-in-law just broke up with his girlfriend of 7 years, so might be a bit interesting... can't believe it is already thanksgiving - this time last year I was waiting for the call from the beta for my first IUI...what a difference a year makes! :thumbup:


----------



## booger76

Congrats on that great beta, babywhisperer! Now go enjoy your weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Amy1976

Brighteyez73 - I'm so sorry. You've been in my thoughts. Are you going to try again soon with your frozen embies?

LadySosa - My insurance didn't cover my HSG either. Jerks. I almost called and fought with them about it, then decided it probably wouldn't change the outcome and would only raise my blood pressure LOL. So I just wrote the check and forgot about it. Although they only charged me $650.00... $1,000.00 seams a little steep. I wonder if you call them and tell them you're a cash customer if they will reduce the price for you. Some hospitals will do that.

Beaglemom- Thanksgiving dinner is not Thanksgiving dinner without mashed potatoes!! :haha:

Terri - Your Thanksgiving dinner sound like it's going to be so much fun. I'm jealous. Sometimes the best families are the ones you choose, not the ones you were given. My family is all local but nobody is getting along right now. It's so stupid. It all started when my brother got married a year ago (to not a very nice girl) and it literally tore the family apart. One brother isn't talking to me or my other brother. Then another brother isn't talking to my dad. I'm not talking to my mom. The whole thing is so crazy. So we are all splitting up for the holidays and doing our own thing :/ Well except my dad, he usually goes where I go LOL. 

Babywhisperer - Your beta is a great number. Now just try to relax and enjoy your weekend. I know, easier said than done lol.

kfs1 - Go celebrate this weekend!!!! :happydance:

booger - Cute picture!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-Woohoo!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: You did it!!! That's three successes so far, and looking forward to more in the coming months. Get a babysitter for Jack, and go paint the town red! 

Moni-You are so right...what a difference a year makes. Happy Thanksgiving.

beagle-I agree with the others...Thanksgiving is an exercise in gluttony, so why not have rice and potatoes. If no one wants rice, just make a small portion and you eat it, and feel like you're a little kid again. No harm in making extra.

Amy-I'm so sorry your family isn't getting along. I'm happy to report that I have never had to deal with that. We all get very frustrated with my younger brother, but we still talk to him (if he calls). hee hee. Hope you and your dad have a nice day somewhere.

LadySosa-Are your parents on Bainbridge Island? Have a great time!

brighteyez-Ok, seriously, do I need to drive you to Vacarro's (yummy Italian bakery in the city)? I will! hee hee. Actually, I just made lemonade and I overdid it on the sugar, so no more sweets for me today. Once I drink one more cup, I'm going to have to water it down. I should have stuck to the 1-1 1/4 ratio, instead of 1-1 3/4. Oops. Needs ice cubes.

Everyone else-Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## LadySosa

Hey Terri - wow, you've heard of Bainbridge?? I'm surprised! No, they live on Whidbey Island. That's where I grew up. Everyone thinks its cool that I grew up on an island but in reality it was pretty isolating as a teenager! I dreamed of living in a big city! Haha.

Amy - sorry your family is not getting along. Hopefully its a phase and they'll get through it and remember how important family is!

Congrats BabyW!

Ugh, not having the best day at work. So nice to check in here with friends - it cheers me up. My boss can be kind of a loonie bin sometimes, just very high strung and anxious. She wants me to 'check in with her' on everything, even the little things that I'd assumed (incorrectly, apparently) I could make a decision on. Ugh. I wish I could look around for another job sometimes, but since they're covering my IVF in Jan, I gotta stick it out! We moved office locations, and now we are RIGHT next door to eachother. In the other building we were on the opposite sides of the office, that was great! Oh well. At least its Friday.


----------



## terripeachy

I was born and lived in Seattle for several years of my life and that's why I guessed Bainbridge. Whiskey (oops, Whidbey) was my second choice. I want to go back so badly but my vacation time/money is low at this point so who knows when I can head west. 
Sorry your boss is being a snot, but they are covering you for the time being so stay strong and start consulting her for everything. Sooner or later she will get tired of it. Yes, it's Friday!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Hey Terri - wow, you've heard of Bainbridge?? I'm surprised! No, they live on Whidbey Island. That's where I grew up. Everyone thinks its cool that I grew up on an island but in reality it was pretty isolating as a teenager! I dreamed of living in a big city! Haha.
> 
> Amy - sorry your family is not getting along. Hopefully its a phase and they'll get through it and remember how important family is!
> 
> Congrats BabyW!
> 
> Ugh, not having the best day at work. So nice to check in here with friends - it cheers me up. My boss can be kind of a loonie bin sometimes, just very high strung and anxious. She wants me to 'check in with her' on everything, even the little things that I'd assumed (incorrectly, apparently) I could make a decision on. Ugh. I wish I could look around for another job sometimes, but since they're covering my IVF in Jan, I gotta stick it out! We moved office locations, and now we are RIGHT next door to eachother. In the other building we were on the opposite sides of the office, that was great! Oh well. At least its Friday.

Ugh micromanaging is the worst. Hopefully she will realize the more you consult her on every little thing the less you both will actually get done. And yes Happy Friday. 

I fell asleep at 8 and now awake and can't go back to sleep. Thanking all of you for your support this week. I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving with their families and friends. Xo


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls, 2 days ago I typed a long post and when I got to the end it wouldn't let me post it, then it erased when I tried refreshing:( 

Kfs- huge congratulations! So happy you have your positive! I admire you for being able to hold out on testing!!

Baby w- congrats on your positive as well! Sorry you are spotting, I know the worry that can cause. I hope it stops anc you have a happy/healty 9 months&#55357;&#56856;

Brighteyez- so sorry your beta was negative. Sending lots of hugs and love your way. We are here for you girlie.


----------



## Amy1976

Good morning everyone...

Soooo my willpower failed me this morning and I tested :wacko:. I think I have a squinter here!!! Still feeling really unsure though because I would think at 9dp5dt a positive test would be a lot darker. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if the test gets a little darker tomorrow. Now I remember why I wanted to wait lol. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







FullSize.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## terripeachy

Amy!! I totally see it. I think you got yourself a :bfp: When do you go in for your beta?? :wohoo: Another success!!! Did you tell your DH yet? hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

I see it! Not a squinter. Congrats!!!!! :)


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I haven't told him yet. I literally ran to the computer to tell you guys first lol. I did it this morning after he left just in case I was upset about the results. I was thinking of telling him tomorrow after I did another test. But now I'm thinking I won't be able to wait :) The weird thing is the test got a little darker after about 30 min. Is that normal? My beta isn't until Tuesday. Not testing was driving me crazy, but now having tested is driving me crazy lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## booger76

Amy! That is not a squinter! Wahoo!:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## terripeachy

:shrug: I've never done more than a test a day! Ha ha. I'd try to wait to test until Monday so you can see a darker test. So happy for you!!!


----------



## Amy1976

No I meant the same test got a little darker. I only took one.


----------



## Leens08

*Amy1976* That test looks positive to me! I've read that sometimes your liquid intake can affect the test, also different times of the day, just a thought but yippeeee :)
*
Ladysosa* I feel you with the work thing, my director is being such a tool, we are re-arranging our offices and ok I'm a little OCD but this man, seriously dude there's an OCD limit, maybe medication will help you, geez lol...breathe and count to 10.

*Brighteyez* Sorry girl, when you are ready to vent, we are all here, been there done that, got the t-shirt - get angry, have a glass of wine.

*Babywhisperer* Fingers crossed your beta gets higher (I know it will), beside every pregnant woman I've spoken to has had spotting, I know it's worrisome and if I was in your position I would probably be in tears every time it happened but try to remember all those pregnant women who've had it and went on to have healthy babies.

AFM - OMG so jealous of you all talking about thanksgiving and the awesome food, I used to go to thanksgiving with my American friend, Steve, who's an excellent cook as well as a professional magician so we had yummy food and entertainment but he's away now :(

No pregnancy symptoms which is worrying but I'm keeping the faith, my sinus are still going crazy, we are still technically in Spring this is why.

So last night I had a mild panic attack as I did calculations in my head, my hsg blood test (think it's the same as a beta, maybe) is on Saturday next week but my period is due Tue/Wed (I have a 25-26 day cycle) but everyone has their beta before they get their period so I went searching for answers. Apparently the medication keeps your period away, I had no cooking clue about this, now I have even less faith in my RE, should he have explained this? This is my first IVF, the meeting we had about this procedure was less than 5 minutes, does this sound normal or am I over-reacting because I'm all emotional, can't tell, cried today coz my pups wouldn't come to me (turns out she found a bone she'd buried - apparently I come second to a bone, pffft).

Warning!!! TMI - Really wish I didn't have to bring this up but....ok here goes...went to the loo today, smelled vomit so I looked around (maybe one of my furries), nothing, happened again later, scrubbed my bathroom floor, again later, scrubbed my bath and cleaned out my cupboard. Smelled it again while I was getting undressed to bath, turns out it was coming from me!!! Ran to hubs, in tears (omg again), he said I'm smelling the acidity from the progesterone, when we smell vomit it always smells the same, we aren't smelling the digested food but the acidity. I was so grossed out I just sat on the bed in tears now hubs and furries are keeping their distance, I assume they think I've finally snapped my crackle. Please please please say someone, anyone, has experienced this. I bath everyday, wear pantyliners (ok today I ran out), change my underwear 3 times a day, now I feel so gross. See I told you TMI overload.

So irritated with my furry cat, the one who crushed his hip, so he wobbles and can't really jump - he knocked over a table which broke a picture frame and a vase and later he knocked over my cup of tea, urrgh - still love him to absolute bits tho lol.

You all must enjoy your thanksgiving and all your yummy food, I forget, which day is it on again? xoxo


----------



## beaglemom

Congrats Amy! I see the line & didn't have to enlarge the pic.

Leens - I say this from my own experience...please breathe! LOL! I know it is so overwhelming. I think you need to take a few minutes & either cry on your husband or sit in silence & try to let all the nonsense & negativity go away. All the meds make us nuts! As far as the test, how many days after transfer are they testing? I think some clinics do 10 days after transfer & some do 14 days after.

Got all my meds yesterday. So I am excited. Pissed a little because I couldn't find my memory card so couldn't make my vlog. But we took a pic & will add it in another time.

I volunteered at my library book sale today. I was so jealous of all the people loading up on childrens books! But by the time next sale, I will be pregnant. All of our BFPs coming in are making me so jealous!!! Jealous to start & get mine! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Soooo my willpower failed me this morning and I tested :wacko:. I think I have a squinter here!!! Still feeling really unsure though because I would think at 9dp5dt a positive test would be a lot darker. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if the test gets a little darker tomorrow. Now I remember why I wanted to wait lol. What do you guys think?

So not a squinter! That's a bonafide BFP!! I'm so happy for you congrats! :happydance:

Also I'm sorry about the family feud. I know that can be hard. We don't talk to one of dh's brothers and we will have to see him Thursday. It's going to be awkward. At least your family is big and some people still get along. I think I was the catalyst for a bunch of stuff to come out brleteeen dh and his brother. It's a long history of dh bailing out his brother only to get a slap in the face, literally and figuratively. The brother is a bipolar narcissist. He's always pulling a scam, blaming others for his mistakes and he lies about everything. We thought Jack would help heal wounds and the brother would want to be in his life. He's seen Jack 3 times and he lives 20min away. It hurts dh but there's only so many times you can stand behind the horse and get kicked to know its not where we want to be anymore. Family issues can be so difficult to iron out. People have to own their part. We have turned the other cheek so many times and at this point we are done getting hurt. I hope you can mend fences. Life is short but both sides need to want it. Maybe your bfp will be just the thing to inspire everyone to get along. Meanwhile enjoy every minute.


----------



## Leens08

beaglemom said:


> Congrats Amy! I see the line & didn't have to enlarge the pic.
> 
> Leens - I say this from my own experience...please breathe! LOL! I know it is so overwhelming. I think you need to take a few minutes & either cry on your husband or sit in silence & try to let all the nonsense & negativity go away. All the meds make us nuts! As far as the test, how many days after transfer are they testing? I think some clinics do 10 days after transfer & some do 14 days after.
> 
> Got all my meds yesterday. So I am excited. Pissed a little because I couldn't find my memory card so couldn't make my vlog. But we took a pic & will add it in another time.
> 
> I volunteered at my library book sale today. I was so jealous of all the people loading up on childrens books! But by the time next sale, I will be pregnant. All of our BFPs coming in are making me so jealous!!! Jealous to start & get mine! :)

Aaaw thanks!!! Well my transfer was on the 17th, they are testing on the 29th (so nervous) so that's 12 days

I agree with you, this time next year, we will all be pregnant, all the BFP's are proof positive that it will happen :)


----------



## terripeachy

Leens-Sorry you are such an emotional wreck..I never noticed any vomit smells from taking progesterone, but maybe you have a different kind. Hopefully once you get your BFP you can switch to the oil shots or something. I must say, it is driving you a little batty. Are you taking anything else right now, or just the progesterone? And yes, the P does keep your period away. :hugs: It'll get better.

Thanksgiving is this Thursday. Yay!! I am working an odd schedule this week. Monday I'll go in and then I'll go in again on early Tuesday around 1am to work with the third shift people. Then I'll have off on Tuesday day. I'm undecided whether I want to go in on Wednesday. My boss will be gone and there will be no production so not many people will be there. Then, I have the rest of the weekend off. So..an easy week once I get past Tuesday morning.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Leens08 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Amy! I see the line & didn't have to enlarge the pic.
> 
> Leens - I say this from my own experience...please breathe! LOL! I know it is so overwhelming. I think you need to take a few minutes & either cry on your husband or sit in silence & try to let all the nonsense & negativity go away. All the meds make us nuts! As far as the test, how many days after transfer are they testing? I think some clinics do 10 days after transfer & some do 14 days after.
> 
> Got all my meds yesterday. So I am excited. Pissed a little because I couldn't find my memory card so couldn't make my vlog. But we took a pic & will add it in another time.
> 
> I volunteered at my library book sale today. I was so jealous of all the people loading up on childrens books! But by the time next sale, I will be pregnant. All of our BFPs coming in are making me so jealous!!! Jealous to start & get mine! :)
> 
> Aaaw thanks!!! Well my transfer was on the 17th, they are testing on the 29th (so nervous) so that's 12 days
> 
> I agree with you, this time next year, we will all be pregnant, all the BFP's are proof positive that it will happen :)Click to expand...

Hang tight lady. The 29th will be here in a blink. As far as hormones changing our odor so can pregnancy. Change of hormone levels can do so much we don't anticipate including increasing our sense of smell. It will all be worth it I promise. Take a deep breath and try and stay busy. I know it's easier said than done. As far as Thanksgiving, we had ours with my brother, my SIL and my new nephew. It was great to spend the day with them. I wish they lived closer bc I'd be over there every week. I had my nephew on my chest sleeping and I forgot how that feels. It's so calming. The food was great but the family time was better. 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. No update from me. I've stopped poas bc it's just messing with my head. Tomorrow is my next beta and if all goes well the ultrasound is Dec 1. I hope I make it. 

How are you feeling Bfp ladies? Any symptoms?


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning everyone. I am feeling so anxious right now with surgery tomorrow. I know it's no big deal, but I will just feel so much better once it is over. I think in the back of my head I keep thinking something else will happen to delay us. Also I am thinking th bcp are affecting me. My breasts constantly feel heavy & ache. I don't know if I told you, but this is my last week! I looked in my box today & there are 3 stupid pills staring at me...& those will be the last of them. They told me to stop them on the 27th. But not sure if that meant still take one on that day. So I will ask tomorrow.

Also work just feels so tedious. I don't think I told you guys, but on Friday my banker told me I was "wearing him out". I was so MAD I can't even tell you. His definition of wearing him out is pestering him about things that need to be done & sticking to the policy. We work for a BANK...not like it is okay to jus throw policy to the wind. I hope to get through this whole day without mentioning my day off tomorrow. They never look at the calendar & never remember. I left early last week to volunteer for the library. It was on the calendar & approved. I got up at 4 & just said I was leaving. My banker was like where are you going. I said to the place I am supposed to be. It is none of his business. He thinks everything I do is his business. He asked me why I was in an office with the door closed & on the phone. I told him I had a call with my manager. Again...NONE of his business. I am allowed to talk to my manager in private. I don't try to walk in his office when he is on a conference call. He said the door was locked so he was concerned. No reason he should have been trying to open the door. I was on the phone! I was using another office because my desk is out in the open so I cannot talk in private & also people will walk in & don't care if you are on the phone.

Ugh...anyways...sorry for all the nonsense. Just not feeling so great today. Just hoping for a fast day.

On a brighter note, I have married the best husband in the whole world. You guys may think you have good husbands, but you would be wrong ;) He has been working all of his days off. I told him Friday I was cleaning this weekend & for him to relax since he had been working so hard. I came home & the house was swept & he was working on laundry. So he was like I just did it so you could relax this weekend. he was looking over our list for tomorrow to be sure we had everything. He typed questions for the dr in his phone. And he asked if we were watching Netflix or if I wanted him to get me a movie at RedBox. He even said he would make me pork chops with the cheap mac & cheese which is my favorite combo. I only like the cheap mac & cheese when I make pork chops. Anyways...he is being awesome.


----------



## kfs1

Moni - I totally agree with your statement "What a difference a year makes!" It's crazy to think of where I was last year. Right before my first pregnancy & mc and I hadn't even been to the RE yet! I could never have imagined everything that happened this year.

Amy - I'm so sorry that your family isn't getting along. I hope things improve for you all soon. So, any updates from over the weekend? Did you test again?

LadySosa - Your boss is the WORST kind of manager in my opinion. Nothing irks me more than micromanaging and I feel like a big part of being a good manager is to be able to delegate and put trust in your staff. Yikes - I hope things get better for you.

JKB - Thanks for the congrats. How are things going?

Brighteyez - Once again, so sorry for the negative. I hope you were able to treat yourself this weekend.

Leens - I'm sorry that you're feeling so crazed. I haven't had that same experience with progesterone but I can say that things are diiiiiiisgusting down there and there's nothing we can really do about it unfortunately. I would just try to focus on the bigger picture for now to try to get you through this. 

Beagle - Yay for meds coming. It's overwhelming, right? At least that's how I felt.

Terri - Yahooo for a short week, right? I say take Wednesday off if you're really not going to have much to do.

Babyw - No symptoms here. You?

Beagle - Please don't feel anxious about tomorrow. The procedure's really no big deal and you'll be able to relax afterwards. I promise you'll be fine. That's great that your DH is being so helpful!

I had a great weekend but spent way too much money and ate waaaay too much. :dohh: I went out to dinner with my DH to celebrate on Friday. Saturday, I did some baking and then we went out to dinner with my sister-in-law and brother-in-law. And yesterday, we had a "friends Thanksgiving" over at a close friend's house. It was such a great time so we're going to make it a yearly tradition now.

Second beta done this morning. Just waiting and praying now!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :flower:

*Beagle* - I think it's normal to be nervous. You said this is your first time having surgery, right? Well, that alone would be nerve-wracking but add in the element of you just being anxious to get your IVF cycle going and I'm sure that adds another whole layer of complexity. You'll do fine and the surgery will go great. There's no reason to think otherwise, right? As far as work goes, I'm guessing that your anxiousness about tomorrow is adding to your feelings at work. It is super annoying when people try to get all up in your business. Hopefully, you can just get through today!!! :hugs: Do you have the rest of the week off after today? Or are you working on Wednesday? Hopefully you are off and you can just relax the rest of the week!

*Babywhisperer* - Good luck with your second beta today! I hope it goes well and your number is right where it should be. I'm glad to hear you had such a nice weekend. Most of the time, it's not hard for me to be so far away from my family but around the holidays, it can get a little tough. Even though we have friends to hang out with (who are awesome) and even though my family can drive me a bit crazy, it's still hard to not be with family time of year. 

*Terri* - Even though it may be a bit odd, your work schedule for the week sounds pretty awesome! I am still trying to decide if I want to take Friday off of if I will just come to work. There will be hardly anyone here so it's a great time to get things done. I don't go shopping so it's not like I miss out on any of that insanity either. But it's also nice to just laze around and do nothing the day after Thanksgiving. 

*Leens* - I hope you're having a better day today! :hugs:

*Amy* - How did DH take the news about your test? Have you taken another or are you just waiting until tomorrow now?

*jkb* - Sorry about the lost post. That's the worst! How are you doing?

*LadySosa* - Ugh. Sorry your boss is constantly breathing down your neck. Nothing like having someone always bugging you to help with productivity! :winkwink: I have quite the opposite issue. My boss rarely checks to see what's going on with me which is nice most of the time, but can also be a real motivation killer. It's like nobody cares what I do. :cry: Haha! 

How is everyone else doing out there? I hope you had nice weekends!

I finally got around to making some of those pillowcases I mentioned a couple of weeks ago. I am making them for my friends' kids and some of my nieces/nephews (DHs side). My Mom makes them all the time for her grandkids and they love them so I thought I would try my hand at making them. They were super easy (once I got cutting them out down) and I think they turned out pretty cute! I made 4 of these yesterday with a trip my friends 3-yr old daughters birthday party in between. These are for girls and I have some cute Christmasy woodsy animal material to use for the boys. Still waiting on that to arrive in the mail........
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender_1.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 7









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## booger76

Good luck at your second beta today, *kfs*!!! I'm excited to hear your results. Your weekend sounds great!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - those are cute!

Yeh the only surgery I have ever had was getting my wisdom teeth out & it is nothing like this. I have never even really been sick & have never been admitted.

My banker usually lets me run the office. Which makes it worse when he decides to have opinions on things. I was talked to a few weeks ago about where I kept my paperwork in the file room. Something I have been doing for the 3 years I have been here. I am just so over this office these days. We also used to buy cases of water to share. I told everyone to all buy a case when we ran out so we are all even. Well it didn't happen. My banker even said once he didn't have to buy water if we already had water. What does that mean? So basically if someone prepares ahead they get screwed & are the only ones buying. So I stopped. We have 3 bottles left. Now I just bring my own to work & let the fridge die. I know this sounds so petty...& it is. But these men make SO MUCH more money than me. I already have a husband, I do not need to take care of them too.

I cannot take any time this week because I am saving it all for after my transfer. I will have Thursday off though. And Friday is usually dead so I stay on Amazon all day. My office is usually empty.


----------



## ERosePW

Good morning girls, hope everyone had a good weekend. :)

Amy, congrats!!! I was super excited to see that BFP!!!:happydance::happydance: I know you are on cloud 9, and I'm so happy for you!

Brighteyez, I just wanted to say how sorry I am about the BFN. Trust me, I completely understand exactly how you're feeling. IVF is a lot to go through and then get a BFN. I dont think you posted over the weekend, so I'm wondering if you did any thinking over the weekend about next steps, or do you feel like you need to take a break? Either way, whatever your decision is, both help... taking a break and re-grouping helps, and also planning next steps helps too. At least, in my situation, they both helped.

Has anyone heard from knitgirl?? I recall she "felt" like she was out, but not sure what her actual beta result was.

Leens, will you be testing at home, or are you being strong and waiting until beta??


----------



## Babywhisperer

Kfs, can't wait to hear your beta!!! Post asap!

Beagle, I'm sorry about work. There is something about this time of year that get people on edge. If the banker says anything else about pestering him, just say you felt he'd like everything to be all done before the holiday so he could spend more time with the family. That should diffuse the issue pretty nicely. As far as the door, just say you didn't want to disturb anyone, and if they go a step further, walk outside to make a call. It's none of their business I agree, but when you reply that you're doing what you're doing by thinking of others, I find there isn't much more of a conversation after that. Good luck tomorrow, it will be fine and it will make implantation easier when it's over. Sometimes things don't happen on our timeline and there are reasons for that, we just don't know them yet.

Booger you are super talented! I can sew buttons, maybe a hem here or there, but those are awesome!

Terri good luck this week and enjoy the time off!

Afm I was asleep on the couch by 7:45 and went up to bed at 8:30. Dh woke up this morning and opened the bathroom door while I was drying my hair and scared the ever loving sh*t out of me. I jumped so high! He asked me to test. I was in such a rush I didn't want to. I had to catch a 6:17 train to get to the Dr before work. I poas and left before looking at it. Well he texted me and said it was broken or I did it wrong. Yes dear, I've been trying to get prego for months and I'm poas wrong, gotta love him. Apparently the control line was super faint but the test line was dark. I said it must have been a faulty test and explained that this is why I don't want to poas anymore. I want to wait for the beta, u/s, and 2nd u/s for fhb. Man, and I thought I was impatient!

As a side note about family drama, 'tis the season. The problematic BIL is on a vacay with his ex gf that he dated for 3mos over a year ago, another girl he used to work with (when he had a job 18mos ago), and dh's ex gf of 6yrs that literally wants to set me on fire b/c they dated so long and never got engaged and he and I got engaged 8mos after we met. So he's been posting pics on FB, but took it a step further, he sent a pic of him and dh's ex gf in a text to the entire family including dh and I...and we are not speaking to him. This is a sick person trying to hurt us. I really don't know what to do anymore. I was thinking of not responding at all or sending something like "Have a great time" to show I don't care...Thoughts??


----------



## beaglemom

babyW - the B in me wants to say respond with whatever you think will sting the most...Have a great time, what a cute picture, lots of smileys...whatever you think will get to him. But the serene part of me whats to say let it go.


----------



## Amy1976

Leens08 - Sorry you're having such a rough time with the vajayjay bullets lol (I think it's so funny you call them that). I haven't experienced what you are experiencing but I can say that I have been told that all these hormones can definitely throw off the ph balance down there. It is possible that it may start a yeast or bacterial infection. If the odor lingers, I would definitely tell your Dr. about it. 

Terri - What a crazy schedule for you this week. Do you like the variation or is it a pain in the a** lol?

beaglemom - I'm sorry work (or your banker more so) is driving you nuts. Why did he say you were wearing him out? Did you tell you why? That would have made me so mad. Or maybe cry. I don't know, it would have depended on the day lol. Good luck with your surgery tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you.

Booger76 - SUPER CUTE pillow cases. I've always wanted to learn how to sew, but never got around to it :( I can fix something small, but I want to get a machine, learn how to use it, and then learn to make my own curtains and stuff lol. When my grandmother passed away I inherited her sewing machine that she got from her grandmother from the late 1800's. It's pretty neat. 

kfs1 - Can't wait to hear your beta results today!!

Babywhisperer - Can't wait to hear your beta results today also!! Oh and let me get this straight. Your BIL is dating a woman whom your husband (his brother) dated for 6 years???? Who does that? What kind of woman dates the brother of a man she dated for 6 years? What kind of brother does that? Oh wow.

AFM - I told DH, he of course doesn't want to get excited AT ALL until the blood test. Like the positive could be a fluke lol. I have tested every morning, Sat, Sun and today. The test is exactly the same. Not getting darker at all. I did take a digital test and it did say pregnant. But I'm still soooo worried since the FRER isn't getting darker and I'm not sure if I'm over reacting or not?? Google doesn't help. Some people insist that the test should be getting darker, other people say not to rely on that at all since many things factor in and are different with each test. My beta is tomorrow but I'm afraid that won't really tell me anything until my second beta. *sigh* I'm letting this really get me down, and I'm not sure why?


----------



## beaglemom

Amy, the line does not need to get darker. Some women even say their second pee of the day is darker line than first. And your beta will def give you something. The 2nd beta only confirms if it doubles. But most of the time I think a hgih number on the first is a good sign. Not sure how high it needs to be. I can't really know for sure, but I have a feeling when I get pregnant my husband will be ecstatic no matter what. I really do not see him worrying too much. I will of course.

I was telling my banker we needed an updated financial. He said why, we have one dated Jan 2014. Well I said it will be out of date by March & you always say to get a new one every year & ask for everything one time. So I am following his own policy & he said I was wearing him out I guess because I am being a stickler. But you have to understand, he will be the same person to ask me later on why I didn't get the updated one. He will completely forget this conversation.

I think I am going to take a sewing class at the community college next year. I am waiting until after the IVF to determine when. I think there is a class in Feb.


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, I wouldn't worry that the line isn't getting darker... if it was getting lighter each day, I'd be more likely to worry. Or if you'd had a SUPER light squinter, and it was still a squinter, I might be wondering. But your line was a very nice color already. And from what I've read, some women secrete more/less of the hormone in their urine than others. I've heard of plenty of girls saying their line stayed the same, and that's just as dark as it was gonna get for them while they're beta kept rising. I think you're good!!

Ugh, beagle, I hate that your banker is being such a dick. Like you really want to deal w/ that right now! Btw, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. You'll do totally fine. Like I said, when you go under anesthesia, they typically do whatever it takes to make you comfy... the few times I've been under, they added a couple things to the IV... something to relax me, and something to prevent nausea. To be honest, I felt pretty lovely! Obviously after a few hours when that stuff wears off, you'll start to feel some discomfort, but sounds like they gave you plenty of vicodin, and that will kick pain's butt. Glad your DH is being so awesome! Love that!

BabyW, looking forward to hearing your beta results today, yay!! I just know its gonna be good!:happydance:

kfs, can't wait for yours too! I'm feeling pretty confident that all you recently prego ladies of ours are going to get great beta results.:thumbup:

booger, cute pillow cases! I'm not crafty at ALL.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Leens08 - Sorry you're having such a rough time with the vajayjay bullets lol (I think it's so funny you call them that). I haven't experienced what you are experiencing but I can say that I have been told that all these hormones can definitely throw off the ph balance down there. It is possible that it may start a yeast or bacterial infection. If the odor lingers, I would definitely tell your Dr. about it.
> 
> Terri - What a crazy schedule for you this week. Do you like the variation or is it a pain in the a** lol?
> 
> beaglemom - I'm sorry work (or your banker more so) is driving you nuts. Why did he say you were wearing him out? Did you tell you why? That would have made me so mad. Or maybe cry. I don't know, it would have depended on the day lol. Good luck with your surgery tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Booger76 - SUPER CUTE pillow cases. I've always wanted to learn how to sew, but never got around to it :( I can fix something small, but I want to get a machine, learn how to use it, and then learn to make my own curtains and stuff lol. When my grandmother passed away I inherited her sewing machine that she got from her grandmother from the late 1800's. It's pretty neat.
> 
> kfs1 - Can't wait to hear your beta results today!!
> 
> Babywhisperer - Can't wait to hear your beta results today also!! Oh and let me get this straight. Your BIL is dating a woman whom your husband (his brother) dated for 6 years???? Who does that? What kind of woman dates the brother of a man she dated for 6 years? What kind of brother does that? Oh wow.
> 
> AFM - I told DH, he of course doesn't want to get excited AT ALL until the blood test. Like the positive could be a fluke lol. I have tested every morning, Sat, Sun and today. The test is exactly the same. Not getting darker at all. I did take a digital test and it did say pregnant. But I'm still soooo worried since the FRER isn't getting darker and I'm not sure if I'm over reacting or not?? Google doesn't help. Some people insist that the test should be getting darker, other people say not to rely on that at all since many things factor in and are different with each test. My beta is tomorrow but I'm afraid that won't really tell me anything until my second beta. *sigh* I'm letting this really get me down, and I'm not sure why?

They are not dating but have stayed very close as she always hangs around dh's family...it's pathetic. She is a sh*t stirrer so I stay away. The BIL hangs out with her and always mentions it to us, like 5 times in different ways to get under my skin. He is very manipulative and has serious issues...but she'd never date him, he's gross. She'll just mooch off him for free drinks and probably a good portion of this trip.


----------



## knitgirl

Hey ladies - sorry I've been MIA.

Babywhisperer, kfs1, and Amy - congrats on your BFPs!!:happydance:

Brighteyez - I'm so sorry to hear about your negative, and I'm thinking about you. :hugs:

AFM - I started getting my period on Wednesday (while still on the progesterone gel) and got confirmation of my BFN from my beta. I was crushed and had a melt down on Tuesday when I just knew - period cramps, spotting, and still neg HPT. By Wednesday I was doing better. At least I had an answer and didn't have the stress of waiting. We can't start with FETs until next cycle because they have to get auth from the insurance and wouldn't have it in time for this cycle. So, we will try the old fashioned way this month, and keep our fingers crossed. If we end up having to do FETs, then I am going to ask for the progesterone injections, because it really is disgusting having your period and the built up progesterone gel as well. I think someone else also mentioned the same thing a while back ...

Hello to you all!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Hey ladies - sorry I've been MIA.
> 
> Babywhisperer, kfs1, and Amy - congrats on your BFPs!!:happydance:
> 
> Brighteyez - I'm so sorry to hear about your negative, and I'm thinking about you. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I started getting my period on Wednesday (while still on the progesterone gel) and got confirmation of my BFN from my beta. I was crushed and had a melt down on Tuesday when I just knew - period cramps, spotting, and still neg HPT. By Wednesday I was doing better. At least I had an answer and didn't have the stress of waiting. We can't start with FETs until next cycle because they have to get auth from the insurance and wouldn't have it in time for this cycle. So, we will try the old fashioned way this month, and keep our fingers crossed. If we end up having to do FETs, then I am going to ask for the progesterone injections, because it really is disgusting having your period and the built up progesterone gel as well. I think someone else also mentioned the same thing a while back ...
> 
> Hello to you all!!

Hey lady, I'm so sorry about the witch rearing her ugly head. I hope you stay encouraged, it seems like a lot of women feel that FETs work better more often. I will say the PIO is much easier to tolerate, esp when dh does it the right way and doesn't make me bleed by pulling out the needle at an angle! Ouchy! Have a great Thanksgiving, eat blue and brie cheese, have wine, and look forward to that bfp that will come. :hugs:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

knitgirl - I'm so sorry about your negative results. ERose is so good about making sure everyone is doing okay on here. I'm glad you and DH are going to move forward with a FET. I think the cycle in between will give your body a little more time to recover and get ready. Hopefully, the FET will be a success for you!

Amy - I can't really speak to the pregnancy test issue but it sounds like you've already gotten good advice from the experts on here. :thumbup: I'd say that if a digital test is reading positive, that is a very good sign - at least that is what I always read. 

Beagle - That's super annoying that your banker said what he did when you were just doing what he asked you to do. :dohh:

Babywhisperer - Sorry for all the family drama with your BIL. Too bad you can't just smack him upside the head.

Thanks for all the kind words on the pillowcases. Any one of you could do it and I am not kidding. I am NOT a crafty person but I did learn to sew about 10 years ago. My Mom helped me make a pair of PJs and then I took a class. It is a nice skill to have from time to time. I've made several sets of curtains, even a futon cover, but it really comes in handy for fixing clothes and then little crafty, gift projects. I also plan on making some cute, simple aprons for my friends for X-mas.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi everyone...I am feeling sick today. I looked at a website earlier today that had a glittery sparkling something or other and I've felt nauseous ever since. I'm ready to stop looking at the computer. This orange background that is on this site from the amazon kindle isn't making me feel better either.

knitgirl- I am SOOO sorry you didn't get a positive result. It's even more terrible that you had to deal with both AF and progesterone. I can't even imagine. Be thankful you have frosties and you can try again whenever you're ready. Take some time if need be, and get back on the horse. You can do this, and I know it'll happen for you. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. I'm getting a foster dog tonight. I need some puppy love in my life. It's an 8 year old beagle mix that is having some crate training problems. Not sure what other issues he has, but I will be home for the rest of the week (mostly), so I don't mind hanging with a dog. Amy, I do like working third shift every now and again because it's only for a couple hours and I get the next day off. It's not really difficult, it's just a little labor intensive. Moving boxes onto carts, lugging the carts up the elevator, storing them in the incubator, writing up paperwork about the tests, etc..


----------



## beaglemom

knit girl - so sorry about the negative. I am sure the next go round will be it for you! Enjoy your time off...taking a break can be so great sometimes. But I know the delay is annoying.

I actually got through the day without reminding my banker I am off tomorrow! Awesome...because I am so sure he forgot...especially since he didn't mention it to me. Anyone else work with someone who says too many words??? Just say it! No need for all the extra nonsense...I don't need to hear every thought in your head!

So a thought just occurred to me with all of our delays. Not sure if anyone follows astrology or believes any of that stuff. I like that kind of stuff, but not sure how much I believe in it. Anyways...wonder what astrology thinks about frozen embryos. I mean, they are created in one month, but the baby may not be born 9 months later...so all our babies are created at the same time. Anyways...just an interesting thought that came to me.

I want to be able to sew so I can do my own thing. I would like to be able to make sheets or curtains for baby out of whatever fabric I want.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Hi everyone...I am feeling sick today. I looked at a website earlier today that had a glittery sparkling something or other and I've felt nauseous ever since. I'm ready to stop looking at the computer. This orange background that is on this site from the amazon kindle isn't making me feel better either.
> 
> knitgirl- I am SOOO sorry you didn't get a positive result. It's even more terrible that you had to deal with both AF and progesterone. I can't even imagine. Be thankful you have frosties and you can try again whenever you're ready. Take some time if need be, and get back on the horse. You can do this, and I know it'll happen for you. :hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I'm getting a foster dog tonight. I need some puppy love in my life. It's an 8 year old beagle mix that is having some crate training problems. Not sure what other issues he has, but I will be home for the rest of the week (mostly), so I don't mind hanging with a dog. Amy, I do like working third shift every now and again because it's only for a couple hours and I get the next day off. It's not really difficult, it's just a little labor intensive. Moving boxes onto carts, lugging the carts up the elevator, storing them in the incubator, writing up paperwork about the tests, etc..

Sorry you're not feeling well Terri. I agree that the orange border is quite jarring to the eye. I am sooooooo jealous you get to have a dog for the week! I would love a dog, but it's just not going to happen. We are never home and are quickly running out of space as Jack is learning to walk. My brother has a German short haired pointer and we got to see her on Saturday, she's great with kids. 

Beagle I look at Cainer.com sometimes for astrology and it can be spooky sometimes with their forecasts.


----------



## kfs1

Beta was 244. It was 105 4 days ago so not looking good. :cry:


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - Don't lose hope yet. It's still getting higher which is good. What did they want it to be at?

Beaglemom - I never thought about that with the frozen embryos. That's crazy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Beta was 244. It was 105 4 days ago so not looking good. :cry:

Don't give up yet, some pregnancies are slow to start. Have you checked betabase.com? When is your u/s?


----------



## beaglemom

kfs1 said:


> Beta was 244. It was 105 4 days ago so not looking good. :cry:

I understand it should double every 48 hours, but it is going up...& going up a lot. What were they expecting? Did they show concern? I hope it is nothing to worry about. Moni had low numbers in the beginning & it turned out perfectly fine.


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> Beta was 244. It was 105 4 days ago so not looking good. :cry:


kfs1, I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you. It's still going up, so I think that's a good sign. What did they say about it?

Sending you :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

On my way to pick up the dog but just wanted to say not to give up just yet, kfs1. When do you go back? 244 is still really good. :hugs: :<3


----------



## kfs1

She said that my HCG is not where it should be but she wants to see me one more time to be sure. She'd said sometimes crazy things happen but it's not looking good. Betabase median is 575 so I'm way under. Just feel terrible.


----------



## booger76

Oh, kfs! I'm so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

A median is just a statistical term for middle, which means some are lower and some are higher. I'm not trying to get your hopes up because I know you "like to hear it straight", but that's why you have Dr. Debbie Downer. Lucky for you, I'm not her. I don't think the fat lady has sung just yet, so I'm keeping all fingers and toes crossed. Seriously...envision that baby growing and growing!

And beagle-Hope tomorrow is as easy as pie! Let us know when you're on the recovery side of things. :hugs2:


----------



## maquita2000

Hi, I just received my BFN... =( been TTC for 2 years and a half... I'm 36 and DH is 39. I'm so depressed =( :cry:


----------



## Babywhisperer

maquita2000 said:


> Hi, I just received my BFN... =( been TTC for 2 years and a half... I'm 36 and DH is 39. I'm so depressed =( :cry:

I'm so sorry Maquita. How many eggs did they retrieve? How many fertilized? Did you do a 3 or 5 day transfer? Did you have any embryos to freeze? Don't be discouraged. Many women don't get their bfp on their first round but go on to be successful in future cycles. Don't give up.


----------



## Nikki1979

Sorry, I don't post here but was looking through the assisted conception threads. I just had to reply to KFS's post. With my first pregnancy my beta was 383 at 22dpo (the database shows median at 2282). My DS is 7.5 now and very happy and healthy. Being below median doesn't mean that there is anything wrong. Please think positive and your hcg is going up which is the main thing. Good Luck.


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, beaglemom and Amy!!


----------



## kfs1

Ladies, thanks so much for the love ... again. :) I'm feeling somewhat better today but the waiting process just STINKS. Anyway, coaching myself to THINK POSITIVE.

Terri - You know I need you to be my positive influence for sure. :) How's the new pup?

Nikki - Thanks so much for that. Seriously - it definitely helps to hear.

Babyw - Didn't you have your beta yesterday, too????

Beagle - Good luck today.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Ladies, thanks so much for the love ... again. :) I'm feeling somewhat better today but the waiting process just STINKS. Anyway, coaching myself to THINK POSITIVE.
> 
> Terri - You know I need you to be my positive influence for sure. :) How's the new pup?
> 
> Nikki - Thanks so much for that. Seriously - it definitely helps to hear.
> 
> Babyw - Didn't you have your beta yesterday, too????
> 
> Beagle - Good luck today.
> 
> Hi everyone else.

I did have my beta but wanted to be sensitive to your feelings. It was 771. I will feel more at ease when I see the Fhb. 

Terri post pics of the pup please!!!

Amy and Beagle good luck today. Thinking of you both. 

Afm looks like snow for my bday tomorrow and we have dinner plans in the city. A 5:30 rezzie so we can get back and relieve my Mom who will be watching Jack. The tri state area is going to be a sloppy mess. Safe travels for you ladies.


----------



## beaglemom

Just had my baseline and was told I was anatomically perfect. Also told my husband they may do the lining scratch during my hysteroscopy. I explained the scratch and he said oh like pruning a tree.


----------



## JCM

Wow! Lots happening! 
Congrats to BFPs!!!!!!!! A whole string of em! Woooohoooooo!!!

Sorry to hear about the negatives. Luckily you have some frozen babies for the next round! Awful progesterone/period combo. I remember that. Yuck!!! I loaded up on Advil and stayed on the couch and ate whatever the hell I wanted all day long. Hope you feel better soon! 

Hoping everyone has a nice thanksgiving! I am not cooking...we go to my moms. It will be small this year again because things are not going well with the inlaws. I decided it's too draining and negative. This is one of the happiest times in my life and I won't be sucked into the drama anymore. I choose no stress and that's that. This pregnancy has really given me some balls!!! Lol maybe down the road those people will act like adults and realize but for now, they just aren't ready. 

Soooooo the reason I stayed away is because I found out my results and I had to wait for my gender reveal cupcakes to tell my family....we are having a GIRL! I'm so shocked! I for sure thought it would be a boy! Chromosome tests came back good. Turns out though, my genetic tests show I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis. I didn't even think my mom was a carrier! My uncle died from CF when I was little and my due date is his birthday...weird right? Anyway, they tested DH last week and he doesn't know of family history with anything like that so hopefully we will not have to worry about it. Worst case, he's a carrier and we have a 1 in 4 chance of having a CF baby. In that case we just have extra ultrasounds and measurements. Best case, he's not a carrier and I can relax. Lol whatever happens will happen I suppose! Until then I will buy everything that makes me go awwwwwww and keep busy. I think I should know next Wednesday. 

I can't believe it's almost December! Time is flying!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Wow! Lots happening!
> Congrats to BFPs!!!!!!!! A whole string of em! Woooohoooooo!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the negatives. Luckily you have some frozen babies for the next round! Awful progesterone/period combo. I remember that. Yuck!!! I loaded up on Advil and stayed on the couch and ate whatever the hell I wanted all day long. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Hoping everyone has a nice thanksgiving! I am not cooking...we go to my moms. It will be small this year again because things are not going well with the inlaws. I decided it's too draining and negative. This is one of the happiest times in my life and I won't be sucked into the drama anymore. I choose no stress and that's that. This pregnancy has really given me some balls!!! Lol maybe down the road those people will act like adults and realize but for now, they just aren't ready.
> 
> Soooooo the reason I stayed away is because I found out my results and I had to wait for my gender reveal cupcakes to tell my family....we are having a GIRL! I'm so shocked! I for sure thought it would be a boy! Chromosome tests came back good. Turns out though, my genetic tests show I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis. I didn't even think my mom was a carrier! My uncle died from CF when I was little and my due date is his birthday...weird right? Anyway, they tested DH last week and he doesn't know of family history with anything like that so hopefully we will not have to worry about it. Worst case, he's a carrier and we have a 1 in 4 chance of having a CF baby. In that case we just have extra ultrasounds and measurements. Best case, he's not a carrier and I can relax. Lol whatever happens will happen I suppose! Until then I will buy everything that makes me go awwwwwww and keep busy. I think I should know next Wednesday.
> 
> I can't believe it's almost December! Time is flying!

Yeah for a girl!!!! Dh is dying for a girl, but my gut says boy...his fam hasn't made a girl since the 40s. And so far me, my brother and 4 cousins all have boys...crazy. I'm sorry the in law drama continues, but you need to do whats right for you. Your health and the health of the baby come before their side show drama. Don't worry about the CF, I doubt dh is a carrier, all will be fine. How are you feeling?


----------



## LadySosa

Kfs1 - stay positive! Anything can happen, and it sounds like this is pretty common! I am sure it is hard though, playing the waiting game. We are all thinking of you and willing your embie to grow.

Jen - congrats on a girl! How exciting! I guess the name Henry is out then, huh? Unless you go with Henrietta? Haha.

Terri - I so admire you for taking in a foster dog! The other day we stumbled upon an adoption event and it took all of my might to walk away without adopting another poor doggie. They all look so sad. Kudos to you for giving that older pup a loving, warm home for the week!

Good luck to you today, beaglemom! We'll be thinking of you!

Congrats to Amy and BabyW!

Love your pillowcases booger! Xmas is a wonderful time for crafts. =)

So sorry, knitgirl. That must've been tough. I'm glad you're bouncing back and you have some frosties for the next go-around.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## moni77

Kfs, fxed for you. When are they going to test again?

Babyw, keep it up. I wouldn't worry too much about this storm, it is sowarm now itwill take a lot for the roads to get messed up. Have a great birthday dinner!

Jcm, yay for a girl.


----------



## kfs1

Babyw - You're so sweet to hold back your beta results but you know I'm always cheering on my bnb girls! Now, if I had heard that from outside of here, I would be upset. :) Congratulations! That's such a great number. And Happy birthday! Hope you're going somewhere good for dinner.

JCM - Congrats on the little girl!!! So amazing. And good for you for putting your foot down about Thanksgiving.

Amy - Forgot to say fx for you today!


----------



## JCM

BabyW, I actually feel great! There's light at the end of the tunnel! Haven't even had to take my nausea pills really and I have an appetite! Most of my cousins have boys. Finally there's a girl in my side of the family! You might just get the next girl! : ) 

Haha Ladysosa, I swear my mom looked so nervous that it was going to be a boy. Oh well, there's always next round to drive her crazy. Now that I'm feeling better I wouldn't mind doing this all again. 

Anxiously awaiting results from kfs! I want to say my first beta was 84 and second was doubled but the third wasn't actually exactly doubled. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is just fine. Terri is right, think of that little flicker of light growing and growing! I was so shocked at the last ultrasound DH did on me. She's so big already, sucking her thumb and moving around. Grow little baby, grow! Positive vibes!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> BabyW, I actually feel great! There's light at the end of the tunnel! Haven't even had to take my nausea pills really and I have an appetite! Most of my cousins have boys. Finally there's a girl in my side of the family! You might just get the next girl! : )
> 
> Haha Ladysosa, I swear my mom looked so nervous that it was going to be a boy. Oh well, there's always next round to drive her crazy. Now that I'm feeling better I wouldn't mind doing this all again.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting results from kfs! I want to say my first beta was 84 and second was doubled but the third wasn't actually exactly doubled. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is just fine. Terri is right, think of that little flicker of light growing and growing! I was so shocked at the last ultrasound DH did on me. She's so big already, sucking her thumb and moving around. Grow little baby, grow! Positive vibes!

That's awesome. Even after the worst delivery experience I was ready to do it again. It's all worth it. I'm happy you're feeling better...get ready for the best trimester!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Jen!! Girl stuff is so cute. Glad you're not going to your in laws for the holiday. It's not worth it. 

Kfs1-of course I'll be your cheerleader. Anytime, babe. 

I'm getting so far behind so good luck to all testers today!!

I'll try to post a picture of Titan from my computer later. The people said he had issues with crate training but I haven't found anything out of the ordinary except he likes to jump on furniture which is not allowed here. I think I'm just more firm than a regular dog owner so the dogs usually have no problems here. He is an active 8, but I like having him. Butt shot tonight. Grrr. 

Beagle-even though the scratch hurts I say go for it! If you have anasthesia it should be perfectly fine. 

BabyW-nice beta! 

I'm awake and back to my normal schedule. The Ravens had a big win last night so I'm feeling really good today. The machine at work kept breaking so I actually stayed until 6:30. Sucky because I had to see some first shift coworkers and I was looking a hot mess. Same clothes as yesterday and a whiskery I shaved head! Ha ha. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1279.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Amy1976

JCM - Yay a girl!! I KNEW you were having a girl hee hee. All that nausea was a give away.

Terri - Cute new picture. I like it. Cute dog too. Good luck tonight with the butt shot lol.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Congrats Jen!! Girl stuff is so cute. Glad you're not going to your in laws for the holiday. It's not worth it.
> 
> Kfs1-of course I'll be your cheerleader. Anytime, babe.
> 
> I'm getting so far behind so good luck to all testers today!!
> 
> I'll try to post a picture of Titan from my computer later. The people said he had issues with crate training but I haven't found anything out of the ordinary except he likes to jump on furniture which is not allowed here. I think I'm just more firm than a regular dog owner so the dogs usually have no problems here. He is an active 8, but I like having him. Butt shot tonight. Grrr.
> 
> Beagle-even though the scratch hurts I say go for it! If you have anasthesia it should be perfectly fine.
> 
> BabyW-nice beta!
> 
> I'm awake and back to my normal schedule. The Ravens had a big win last night so I'm feeling really good today. The machine at work kept breaking so I actually stayed until 6:30. Sucky because I had to see some first shift coworkers and I was looking a hot mess. Same clothes as yesterday and a whiskery I shaved head! Ha ha. Oh well.

OMG I love him, what a cutey! My brothers dog has destroyed their couch. She's much bigger but the no dog allowed on the furniture rule is a good one to enforce!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello everyone,

Congrats on the BFP's and sorry for the BFN's. 

Terri - He is such a cutie.


AFM - I am starting a new fresh cycle. here is my protocol.
 



Attached Files:







2nd protocol.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LadySosa

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's and sorry for the BFN's.
> 
> Terri - He is such a cutie.
> 
> 
> AFM - I am starting a new fresh cycle. here is my protocol.

Brighteyez - we are almost exactly on the same schedule! I know the schedules may fluctuate, but its exciting to find someone who's on the same rhythm. :flower: I'm so impatient, I want to get started now.


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySosa said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's and sorry for the BFN's.
> 
> Terri - He is such a cutie.
> 
> 
> AFM - I am starting a new fresh cycle. here is my protocol.
> 
> Brighteyez - we are almost exactly on the same schedule! I know the schedules may fluctuate, but its exciting to find someone who's on the same rhythm. :flower: I'm so impatient, I want to get started now.Click to expand...

I know that feeling for the first Cycle. I felt the same way. Now I am can wait.


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's and sorry for the BFN's.
> 
> Terri - He is such a cutie.
> 
> 
> AFM - I am starting a new fresh cycle. here is my protocol.

Happy to hear you are moving forward. We'll be here rooting for you!!


----------



## brighteyez73

I would do anything for my husband. If you wasn't for his consistence, I don't think I would be doing it again. He is really awesome, love me some him.


----------



## terripeachy

Great news brighteyez! Too bad you have to take bcp's for so long though, but the break will be nice and no need for protection while on pills. Yeah!!

So I've been curious and you can tell me to MYOB if you want, but are all your kids your natural kids or DHs? I'm just curious.


----------



## brighteyez73

terripeachy said:


> Great news brighteyez! Too bad you have to take bcp's for so long though, but the break will be nice and no need for protection while on pills. Yeah!!
> 
> So I've been curious and you can tell me to MYOB if you want, but are all your kids your natural kids or DHs? I'm just curious.


I am on BCP's for so long because I will be on vacation from the 22-29th of December. So I start baseline the day after I come back.

My four children are all natural and hubby's. When we started having children he was working hard to build a secure foundation for us financially working 2-3 jobs to save money for the kids so that they could have a good start to life. Therefore he missed so much of their life providing for us. He worked really hard so that I could stay home and raise our children with our a care and he has done that for us and me. His hard ward has paid off because our first son who is 21 was able to go to school and not worry about tuition and move into his own place and not worry about rent to at least 2 years. He set that up for all of our children. Now he is in a comfortable place where he can comfortably be here and enjoy being a parent from start to finish. So this is all for him and of course I want another one too. He hates that he missed so much so their lives but happy that he is able to secure a great foundation for them when they leave the nest.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...I am home. Not much to report. Everything went fine, I feel fine. I even told my husband to take a detour to the outlet mall. BUT my dumb nurse neglected to tell me I needed blood work today. So they asked me to come back tomorrow. I asked if they could give me an order locally. I can't take any more time off this week & I have no intention on making that drive again after they screwed up. Plus I was right down the road for hours after my appt having surgery. they didn't call until 3! So I have an order & will go in tomorrow...hopefully they can rush the results...but I really don't care. My office is closed Thursday but I don't even stop bcp until Friday...so whatever...they needed to check my estrogen. So I am relaxing on the couch. Oh the one bad thing was they took 15 minutes to do the IV...couldn't find a vein.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for explaining..that is sooo great that your husband did all that for his family. It would be nice if he could enjoy chillin' with his new babe and watch him or her grow up from start to finish. fxfx this is your chance...Oh yeah...how come you are doing another fresh cycle now when you have frosties? I know my doctor was saying to keep the embryos from my "youth" and go with another fresh, but my youth is only going to be a few months away from my "not youth" and that's why I'm using my frosties.

beaglemom-Glad you're ok after your procedure. We told you you'd feel fine. Sucky about having to go back tomorrow. Ugh..So irritating. They had trouble finding my vein the first time too, and the anesthesiologist hit a nerve in my hand when she tried. The next time I just asked to have it put in my elbow crease (hmmm..not sure what that part of your arm is called) and all was gravy. Now I'm getting excited for you to get started. Woohoo!!


----------



## Amy1976

Brighteyez73 - I'm so happy for you. So glad you decided to do it again. What made you decide to do another fresh round vs using your frosties?

Beaglemom - So glad you're home and doing good. They always have trouble finding my veins too. When they did my IV they put it in my hand and then I had a huge bruise there for like a week after :/

AFM - My beta came back today at 204. They seemed pretty pleased with that. They aren't having me go back for another beta for A WHOLE WEEK!! Omg I can't believe I have to wait a whole week. Hopefully Thanksgiving and Christmas decorating this weekend will make time pass by quickly!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Amy!! Another success story. Woohoo!!!! How are you feeling, and how excited was DH when you told him? Maybe I missed that post. hee hee. :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hey guys...I am home. Not much to report. Everything went fine, I feel fine. I even told my husband to take a detour to the outlet mall. BUT my dumb nurse neglected to tell me I needed blood work today. So they asked me to come back tomorrow. I asked if they could give me an order locally. I can't take any more time off this week & I have no intention on making that drive again after they screwed up. Plus I was right down the road for hours after my appt having surgery. they didn't call until 3! So I have an order & will go in tomorrow...hopefully they can rush the results...but I really don't care. My office is closed Thursday but I don't even stop bcp until Friday...so whatever...they needed to check my estrogen. So I am relaxing on the couch. Oh the one bad thing was they took 15 minutes to do the IV...couldn't find a vein.

Yea so happy you're feeling ok after the procedure. Sorry they botched the blood order. Hopefully it's not too much of an inconvenience. 

Amy woohoo for a great beta rise! It helps to take the edge off the worry right? How are you feeling?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning all! Wow, this is a first - logging on and I'm the first to post in the morning. Probably everyone's ready for Thanksgiving and off to do holiday stuff. I'm jelly! Here at work, gotta put in a full day. Ugh! What I wouldn't give to have one day to lounge on the couch and watch daytime television. That sounds like bliss! Judge Judy and People's Court are my fave. Teehee.
Anyways, AF visited me this morning. Last night we were just talking about how weird it was that she hadn't come yet. Oh well, she must've heard us. Now I'm having cramps. Bleh. I should update my nurse.
Congrats to Amy!!! So exciting!! And yay beaglemom, I bet you're glad to get the procedure over with, and onto recovery!

Happy Turkey day everyone!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Amy* - Congrats on that awesome beta number. :happydance: How cruel to make you wait a whole week until your next one. I'm glad you have something to distract you a bit.

*Beagle* - I'm glad your procedure went well and that you felt good afterwards. That's annoying about the the blood draw mix up thing but hopefully your local lab can get them stat and you won't have to worry about it. 

*babywhisperer* - Congrats on your awesome second beta number!:happydance: I'm sure that was a bit of a relief. Hope you guys don't get the nasty weather they are predicting. 

*brighteyez* - Wahoo on getting started on a second cycle! I loved your story. That is great that your husband did all they he did for your kids. I'm sure that even he feels like he missed out on a lot that they appreciate it. Good luck!!

*terri* - OMG! Titan is so cute! I hope he doesn't turn out to be too big of stinker for you. Our dogs get on our couch and recliner downstairs and I haven't really cared because they are old and gross but I plan on getting new furniture here pretty soon so it might be challenge to keep them off. :dohh:

*JCM* - I'm glad you are feeling better! And you're having a girl! How exciting. :cloud9: That's just awesome. I hope your DH results come back negative for CF so that you have one less thing to worry about. If he were to come back positive, you could have the baby tested, right? I know that we could have had our embryos tested to see if they have CF but we elected not to.

*LadySosa* - I'm right there with you on just being ready to go! That's cool that you and Brighteyez will be on similar schedules. It's nice to have someone else going through it at the same time. 

*kfs* - I know you said that you will be having another beta but I don't remember if you said when. Today? I am still holding out hope that little bean is just taking a little more time to stick. :hugs:

*knitgirl* - I'm sorry you have to wait a cycle but I'm a little jealous that you get to have a natural cycle while waiting! When do you think your FET will be able to happen - Jan or Feb?? We haven't had a natural cycle where we could try since August. Not that I have a lot of hope that it would work for DH and I but it would still be nice to be able to try. :sex: 

*maquita2000* - Sorry about your failed cycle. That's a tough thing to go through.

Hello to everyone else out there! Happy (early) Thanksgiving!!! I hope that any of you who might be traveling have safe travels. :flower:

We got more snow yesterday afternoon and last night. Normally our snow is all light and fluffy but this stuff is super heavy. One of the trees in our backyard had a big branch break off during the night because of the snow. It broke part our our fence and is mostly in our neighbor's yard. We can't let the dogs out unsupervised since they can escape now. I guess I know what we'll be doing most of our Thanksgiving day! This is the second huge branch that this tree has lost since we have lived in our house. I know the tree needs to come all the way down but it provides almost all the shade in the summer and we got married under it. The thought of cutting it down makes me sad. But the rest of the branches lean towards our house and the neighbors house so I'm thinking DH just needs to cut it down in the spring. :cry:


----------



## kfs1

Brighteyez - I'm so happy that you already have a new schedule. Great news! Oh, and your husband sounds amazing. :)

Beagle - Glad to hear things went well yesterday.

Amy - Congrats on the great beta!! That's so amazing. :) Why do they make you wait a whole week to go back? I think the positive thing about that though is that you'll definitely have a really good idea of where you're at by then. Thank goodness you have Thanksgiving as a distraction.

Hi Terri, Booger, LadySosa, Knit, JCM, eRose and everyone else! Happy thanksgiving!

So, there's a bunny in our backyard - and not a wild bunny, like someone's pet. We don't have a trap or anything to catch it so we put some food out there and he seems to be eating it. He's sitting under one of our bushes and he'll come out every now and again to eat. I feel so bad!!! I hope it's not too cold out there for him.

Went for my beta this morning. I'll check in once I get the results.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> *Amy* - Congrats on that awesome beta number. :happydance: How cruel to make you wait a whole week until your next one. I'm glad you have something to distract you a bit.
> 
> *Beagle* - I'm glad your procedure went well and that you felt good afterwards. That's annoying about the the blood draw mix up thing but hopefully your local lab can get them stat and you won't have to worry about it.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Congrats on your awesome second beta number!:happydance: I'm sure that was a bit of a relief. Hope you guys don't get the nasty weather they are predicting.
> 
> *brighteyez* - Wahoo on getting started on a second cycle! I loved your story. That is great that your husband did all they he did for your kids. I'm sure that even he feels like he missed out on a lot that they appreciate it. Good luck!!
> 
> *terri* - OMG! Titan is so cute! I hope he doesn't turn out to be too big of stinker for you. Our dogs get on our couch and recliner downstairs and I haven't really cared because they are old and gross but I plan on getting new furniture here pretty soon so it might be challenge to keep them off. :dohh:
> 
> *JCM* - I'm glad you are feeling better! And you're having a girl! How exciting. :cloud9: That's just awesome. I hope your DH results come back negative for CF so that you have one less thing to worry about. If he were to come back positive, you could have the baby tested, right? I know that we could have had our embryos tested to see if they have CF but we elected not to.
> 
> *LadySosa* - I'm right there with you on just being ready to go! That's cool that you and Brighteyez will be on similar schedules. It's nice to have someone else going through it at the same time.
> 
> *kfs* - I know you said that you will be having another beta but I don't remember if you said when. Today? I am still holding out hope that little bean is just taking a little more time to stick. :hugs:
> 
> *knitgirl* - I'm sorry you have to wait a cycle but I'm a little jealous that you get to have a natural cycle while waiting! When do you think your FET will be able to happen - Jan or Feb?? We haven't had a natural cycle where we could try since August. Not that I have a lot of hope that it would work for DH and I but it would still be nice to be able to try. :sex:
> 
> *maquita2000* - Sorry about your failed cycle. That's a tough thing to go through.
> 
> Hello to everyone else out there! Happy (early) Thanksgiving!!! I hope that any of you who might be traveling have safe travels. :flower:
> 
> We got more snow yesterday afternoon and last night. Normally our snow is all light and fluffy but this stuff is super heavy. One of the trees in our backyard had a big branch break off during the night because of the snow. It broke part our our fence and is mostly in our neighbor's yard. We can't let the dogs out unsupervised since they can escape now. I guess I know what we'll be doing most of our Thanksgiving day! This is the second huge branch that this tree has lost since we have lived in our house. I know the tree needs to come all the way down but it provides almost all the shade in the summer and we got married under it. The thought of cutting it down makes me sad. But the rest of the branches lean towards our house and the neighbors house so I'm thinking DH just needs to cut it down in the spring. :cry:

Sorry about the tree. Sounds like a lot of sentimental value to it. Maybe you can plant another tree of your choosing and it can be the baby's tree! I know it sounds all new agey but the placenta thing is catching on. I did the encapsulation on a recommendation from a friend who had serious post partum. They dried it using TCM and made capsules, but they also use them for gardens and women plant trees, or flowers and put it in the soil. I have to say everyone who saw me said I didn't look like I just had a baby, I didn't look worn out or tired, and I didn't have a hormone crash either. I would do it all over again and recommend it to anyone.


----------



## beaglemom

Everything seems to have worked out with my lab...they won't be today, but will have them first thing Friday morning...nurse said that was fine.

I was tested for CF on my first RE visit.

So ready for this crazy day to end...my banker said I was being sassy...he was asking me for stuff I already did...I saved the files he was looking for exactly where we always save them & loaded them in our loan system. So I had to walk him through the loan system because he doesn't know it...I told him he needed to go back to class. It is just annoying because I am super busy today & don't feel like baby sitting. Plus he just keeps adding to my list but then saying where is my modification? It is on the list, dude!

So thankful to have a day off tomorrow.

PS - court shows are my guilty pleasure...but I can't watch them anymore since cancelling our cable.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & all my pups are on couches, chairs, & sleeping under the covers :) I don't think it is wrong to tell the dog no, just not a concern in my house. To each his own as long as puppy is loved & has some comfy dog beds :)

And of course Terri you know I am loving the BEAGLE mix :)


----------



## kfs1

Beta results are in: 517 and my P went back up (I guess it had falling during my last beta...? which she did not tell me.) 

That said, of course I start to get INTENSE cramps right when my RE calls me. I told her about it and she said there's always a possibility of ectopic but she doesn't think so since it's a bit early for those kinds of symptoms. Anyway, it's completely normal to get some cramps, right??? Staying off my feet until I feel better.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Beta results are in: 517 and my P went back up (I guess it had falling during my last beta...? which she did not tell me.)
> 
> That said, of course I start to get INTENSE cramps right when my RE calls me. I told her about it and she said there's always a possibility of ectopic but she doesn't think so since it's a bit early for those kinds of symptoms. Anyway, it's completely normal to get some cramps, right??? Staying off my feet until I feel better.

That's a great rise! Maybe it was a slow implanter? When can they do an ultrasound to check for an ectopic? I also agree it would be too early for intense symptoms and yes cramping is normal.


----------



## kfs1

I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday. Feeling somewhat better so I'll just keep taking it easy I guess. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday. Feeling somewhat better so I'll just keep taking it easy I guess. :)

I love that we have our u/s on the same day! Rest, try and stay off your feet and keep envisioning that little bean implanting deeper, growing a placenta and getting larger. That is a great rise!


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news, kfs! Your doctor is still a disaster. Now she has you worried about a freaking ectopic! Can she just be ok with everything for ONCE. I'll be so glad when you get to go to a regular OB that is not such a depressing a-hole. HA!!HA!! 

Beagle-I knew you would approve, and yeah, I get that some people don't mind having the dog on their couch, but some do, and I'd rather try to instill good habits until he gets to his permanent home. Then it's fair game for him and his owner. Hopefully your day is almost over. I had a slightly snowy ride home, but nothing too crazy and there weren't that many cars on the road at 1pm.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Awesome news, kfs! Your doctor is still a disaster. Now she has you worried about a freaking ectopic! Can she just be ok with everything for ONCE. I'll be so glad when you get to go to a regular OB that is not such a depressing a-hole. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Beagle-I knew you would approve, and yeah, I get that some people don't mind having the dog on their couch, but some do, and I'd rather try to instill good habits until he gets to his permanent home. Then it's fair game for him and his owner. Hopefully your day is almost over. I had a slightly snowy ride home, but nothing too crazy and there weren't that many cars on the road at 1pm.

As fosters, we were told to crate train & no furniture in case the new home wanted it that way. Well that is nearly impossible with other dogs in the house. So my motto now is if you want a crate trained, no furniture dog, my foster is not the one for you! But I do potty training & basic behavior stuff. I only crate if the dog has anxiety & will destroy my house. But I try to leave them out if at all possible. I know crate training can be a good thing, but it was just not something I was even fond of. So once my dogs were potty trained (have a dog door now) & not chewing things up, I started leaving them out.

My surgery nurse just called to check on me. I told her I was fine...almost like nothing happened. I was a little uncomfortable last night, but not enough to keep me awake...actually slept really well. No pain meds at all & after going to the bathroom once when I got home, no bleeding after that. So all in all very good. I know retrieval is way more intensive, but hopefully I will bounce back quickly from that too. I am actually crossing fingers for a weekend retrieval so I don't miss work...but we will see.

I am getting so excited now. I actually can't wait to do meds on Monday! Next Friday will be my first follicle check!


----------



## booger76

kfs - :happydance::happydance: That's great news!:happydance::happydance: Enjoy your holiday and relax!

Beagle - I'm glad you're not feeling any after effects of your surgery. That's great. I hope mine goes the same next week. I was a little uncomfortable after my retrieval but it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought (although I did pop the Tylenol 3 they gave me - mainly so I could sleep on the 4-hr drive home). I even worked the day after - I had a meeting/field trip I had to be at that required me to be on my feet most of the day and it wasn't too bad. I think you'll do great. It really just depends a lot on how many eggs they retrieve too, I think.

Terri - I wish I had never allowed our dogs to get on the furniture. Our little terrier (whom we affectionately call Devil Dog) started sneaking onto the recliner at night after we had gone to bed. We could here her jumping down out of it as soon as she heard us rustling around in the morning. She also used to sneak onto our bed during the day when we were at work. She hates the vacuum so I thought I'd be cute and put the vacuum on the bed to keep her off of it. I came home that evening and she had completely destroyed her dog bed - stuffing everywhere. I guess she showed me!

babywhisperer - If we hadn't gotten married under that tree, then I wouldn't care so much! So, yes, it's certainly got sentimental value now. We will plant something else but it will take it a very long time to provide the shade our old one does. Oh well, I guess that's the cycle of life!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm feeling pretty good. Just more tired than usual and sore boobs. DH was super excited after the beta came back. I told him, congratulations you're going to be a daddy. He said "really" (really excitedly). I said yep. He said "like really, really". I said yep, really, really. Then he just said wow... I mean wow!! LOL. We are going to dinner tonight to celebrate :) How are the butt shots coming along?

Babywhisperer - It did take the edge off. However, now I'm just nervous for next week lol. I think I'll be much more relaxed when I'm able to hear the heartbeat. About 2 - 3 more weeks for that though. More waiting lol. How are you feeling? Do you still do acupuncture during your pregnancy?

Booger76 - I think it's much easier to train dogs to stay off furniture that they've never put their scent on. Just push them off as soon as they try to get on and since their scent isn't on it, it shouldn't take long for them to get the hint. I have couches my dog is allowed on, and couches she's not, and she's really good about it. But once she's been allowed, there's no going back lol. She's not allowed on our bed either. She sleeps in her bed, right next to our bed. I'm so jealous of the snow you're getting, although I'm not jealous of the havoc it creates lol.

ksf1 - Great news about the beta!! Yes cramps are totally normal. Just take it easy until Monday. And now you have a dreadful wait too. I have no idea why they are making me wait a week. I'm sure they have their reasons, but I'm thinking it's because they are mean, mean people LOL :) 

Hi everyone else.... I hope everyone has an amazing Thanksgiving :)


----------



## beaglemom

Totally forgot guys...totally snuck this Amazon deal in after my u/s yesterday...so excited & hoping I can give it to my husband for Christmas! I also bought him a stethescope. He said he wants one to listen to my belly...not sure if it will work, but it wasn't too expensive.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E9A5J3U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## terripeachy

Cute shirt! Oh yeah, egg retrieval isn't bad so your procedure yesterday will probably be about the same experience in a few weeks. I'm excited for you to get started too. December 01 is almost here!!


----------



## LadySosa

Amy- that's so cute how excited your DH was! "Really really?!" Aww. There's nothing greater than a man not afraid to show how excited they are to be a dad! You must be so excited to hear the heartbeat - you're almost there!
My DH tries to play it all cool, like he could care one way or the other, but he's excited, I can tell. And when the time comes I know he'll be over the moon.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Terri - I'm feeling pretty good. Just more tired than usual and sore boobs. DH was super excited after the beta came back. I told him, congratulations you're going to be a daddy. He said "really" (really excitedly). I said yep. He said "like really, really". I said yep, really, really. Then he just said wow... I mean wow!! LOL. We are going to dinner tonight to celebrate :) How are the butt shots coming along?
> 
> Babywhisperer - It did take the edge off. However, now I'm just nervous for next week lol. I think I'll be much more relaxed when I'm able to hear the heartbeat. About 2 - 3 more weeks for that though. More waiting lol. How are you feeling? Do you still do acupuncture during your pregnancy?
> 
> Booger76 - I think it's much easier to train dogs to stay off furniture that they've never put their scent on. Just push them off as soon as they try to get on and since their scent isn't on it, it shouldn't take long for them to get the hint. I have couches my dog is allowed on, and couches she's not, and she's really good about it. But once she's been allowed, there's no going back lol. She's not allowed on our bed either. She sleeps in her bed, right next to our bed. I'm so jealous of the snow you're getting, although I'm not jealous of the havoc it creates lol.
> 
> ksf1 - Great news about the beta!! Yes cramps are totally normal. Just take it easy until Monday. And now you have a dreadful wait too. I have no idea why they are making me wait a week. I'm sure they have their reasons, but I'm thinking it's because they are mean, mean people LOL :)
> 
> Hi everyone else.... I hope everyone has an amazing Thanksgiving :)

I love dh's reaction, so sweet! I'm tired too, I am asleep early every night. My boobs are swollen and slightly tender. I haven't gone for acupuncture but I will if I get some serious symptoms. I've had some slight nausea in the morning but nothing terrible yet. It feels a little like motion sickness. 

Beagle I'm happy you're feeling good after the procedure. It's so exciting you are well on your way. 

Booger good luck next week. I'll be thinking of you. 

Terri we had some snow then rain then back to snow last night. It was extremely windy which made getting around the city last night difficult. It was the best Bday since my 30th. We went to the lounge at the Ritz Carlton on Central Park South which was all decorated for Christmas. The Oak Room at The Plaza was closed for a private event, boooo. Then we headed to dinner at Gotham Bar and Grill. My favorite restaurant in NYC. Home by 8:30 and asleep by 9!! Times have changed! Jack has a bad cold poor guy. Today might a tough one handling him while he coughs and sneezes. I'd prefer not to get sick but what else can I do. It's impossible to avoid. 

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-I think my husband is trying to play it cool too, but he said he won't REALLy be excited until he can tell people.

BabyW-Happy belated birthday! Glad you had a fun day. I watched some dvr episodes of Gotham the other night. It's not my type of show, but hubs seems to like it.

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Leens-I can't remember when you are going in for your beta. It's been 10 days, so it should be coming up soon, right? Edit: Ok..I went back and searched and it's tomorrow, the 29th, so good luck!!! I hope everything shows positive!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. We're heading out now and the traffic isn't bad. The sun is shining and we're ready to eat!


----------



## kfs1

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## knitgirl

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving (for those in the US). 

I'm working today. :cry: The good thing is that there is hardly anybody here so I should get lots done. I also brought Devil Dog to work with me today. :haha:

I hope that if any of you were brave enough to venture out shopping that you had a good experience.


----------



## Amy1976

Just wanted to check in and say hi! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I put up our Christmas decorations before dinner yesterday hee hee! I think I'm gonna start with the outside ones today :). I always do the easier stuff and DH comes home and finishes the hard stuff where he needs the big ladder. Did anyone brave the Black Friday sales today?


----------



## beaglemom

I am at work too...very slow & sadly I have everything done that needs to be done except some filing which will take 5 minutes. I am looking at Amazon deals. I do not go out in that crowd. I am actually wondering if I will even go out to get lunch. May just stay here & eat a snack or go to the fast food place in the shopping center I work at. I am ready to end this day! I also went to the Babies R Us site but didn't see anything great.

I am having some cramping today. I think my body is ready for some normalcy! No more bcp, so we will see if I have any bleeding. I have not heard back from the nurse, so I assume my estrogen check was fine.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-What kind of dog do you have? I can't remember if you mentioned it before. That's cool that you can take him to work, and luckily no one is there so you can play.

Amy-Nice! I shopped on Black Friday once and that was it. Because I don't know the layout of the stores, I didn't know where to run when the doors opened, and missed out. Then I ended up standing in line to buy what I did buy and it was dumb. hee hee. I'm a saver, so I am not pressed to save $3. The tradeoff between that and my sanity is overrated. :haha:


----------



## booger76

Attached is a picture of little Scout chilling in my office. She's not supposed to be here but our head boss isn't here today and nobody else cares. In fact, she has gotten quite spoiled by everyone who is here. I really wish we had an office dog all the time.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender_1.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 8









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beaglemom

Very cute Booger! I wish my pups were with me.

Terri - these days, the stores put up maps online so you know where to go. My husband was at his work (Walmart) yesterday for all the sales. It is not as crazy anymore since they start Thurs at 6 pm...but there is a lot of work they go through to switch it all out.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Booger such a cutie!!

Sorry for the ladies that had to work. I worked from home but nothing was going on. No shopping for me. I have most of what I wanted to get for Jack for his bday and Christmas. I have 2 secret Santa's to buy for and dh but I do everything online. 

How was everyone's Thanksgiving??


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Oops. I thought it was LadySosa that posted about her dog. I changed it. hee hee. Your dog is SOOO cute. Some kind of terrier? My mom loved terriers. I think she liked their scruffy faces and hair. hee hee. Of course, when my hair was always a mess, she never liked it. Interesting....

beagle-Oh ok about the maps. It doesn't matter now because I don't really shop. I'll probably do most of my shopping online this year too. It's all going to NM to my sister's house. Her baby is due any week now. Maybe next week. Not really sure though. I'm just eager to find out whether it's a boy or a girl. The date doesn't matter to me. HA!

I don't know if I shared this or not, but I'm having a few friends over tomorrow. I haven't entertained more than two in YEARS. My hubs is big on having his friends over, but I rarely invite my friends. Anyway..I made a lot of stuff for the get together earlier this morning. Goat cheese truffles with roasted red pepper, bacon and a pistachio coating, my lemon meringue pie and cranberry sauce from the other day, a spinach cobb salad (with bacon dressing), caramelized onion dip, and crockpot cheeseburgers. I was going to make some kind of fancy drink, but with all those rich flavors, I'm sticking to lemon water. I think it will be way too much food for six people, but I was eager to try these recipes. I hope they like them. I'm also happy that I get to use our wedding dishes. :thumbup: Have great rest of the afternoon.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri that sounds awesome. I am also doing most of my shopping online. I love Amazon for my nephews' birthdays because I can ship straight to them. But my husband gets a one time 25% off a total purchase on Dec 5...so I will buy anything for the kids I still need then. I also plan to buy some clothes for me & any food to stock the fridge. We tend to go overboard with our discount, but it is all things we need or will use. Then we use our Walmart credit card tog et 0% financing.

I was skimming our front page & noticing Terri & Erin are both scheduled for Dec 9 transfers! I was wondering how long everyone was on their meds. I am so confused. When doing IUI, I did 225 follistim for 3 days & triggered. So with IVF, I am starting off on 225...so just curious how long I should be stimming. Seems like only 4-5 days should do it...but I am no dr. Really hoping for a weekend retrieval, but I don't think I am lucky enough. But I have just enough time to do a 5 day vacation & one extra day for my retrieval. Just hope my retrieval is not too far past the 10th...vacation is Dec 15-19 & I really hope most of that is implanting. I don't want to transfer on like the 18th & then have to go in to work on the 22nd. I want as many days after transfer as possible to relax. So excited to test on CHRISTMAS!

30 more minutes & I am out of here...such a long day...I have spent most of my last 30 minutes staring at my computer...ugh...


----------



## terripeachy

I stimmed for 10 days the first time and retrieval was on Day 13. The second time I stimmed for 12 days and retrieval was Day 14. It is all going to depend on what your body is doing. I wouldn't worry now about working and your vacation. It is what it is. Hopefully you can have retrieval around the 11th and transfer the 16th, and chill out the rest of the week. Whatever dates you end up stimming will be the best dates!!


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh I know. Nothing I can do about it now. I am just so ready to start. Have I said that already?...lol!


----------



## booger76

I stimmed for 9.5 days on 300 units of Follistim. As you know, you are trying to grow a lot more follicles than with your IUI so that is why you'll go longer. Plus, they have to give them time to mature. I think 10 days is about average but like Terri said, it will all depend on how you respond. Start responding too much and they will back you off, not enough and they will increase your dose. I would plan on anywhere from 9-11 days.


----------



## booger76

Terri - Your party sounds amazing. That is quite the spread and not surprisingly, you sound like such a gracious host! It is always better to have too much food rather than not enough. 

It's too bad all us BnB ladies can't get together for a yummy party. Im willing to host! Who is up for a trip to MT in January?? :haha:


----------



## moni77

Sounds enticing booger...keep us posted!

Congrats Amy and kfs on great numbers. Looking forward to Monday results!

I also started Xmas shopping this last week...trying to get done before Christmas eve this year!

Afm, I walked 6 miles today (on a treadmill, not black Friday shopping) andI'm beat. My back is achy, I might have over done it...

Cramping is normal unfortunately...fxed for another 9 months of it!


----------



## beaglemom

Hello ladies. I am recovering from our thanksgiving yesterday & a visit from my mom. 2 nights with her dogs makes my dogs & cats exhausted. I also slept wrong last night, so I am on the couch today. Shopping on amazon...browsing really. We do an ornament every year, so I am looking for the perfect one. I ran across this & thought of our thread.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009SNI0SY?psc=1


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies - So much to catch up on but I just wanted to say hi! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and long weekend. I was super-busy - had friends over and then went to a wedding on Saturday. Yesterday, I was pooped and planted my butt on the couch. I have an appt later today - will report back later.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :xmas12:

I hope everyone had a nice holiday!

*kfs* - Good luck today! I am so hoping that your ultrasound goes well today!! :thumbup:

*Beagle* - That ornament was funny. So, you FINALLY get to start stimming today, correct?? :happydance::happydance: I know you are ready so I hope it's all smooth sailing from here.

*Terri* - How was your party?? 

*Babywhisperer* - I think you have an ultrasound today as well?? Good luck!!

*Amy* - I think you have another beta today or tomorrow?? Let us know how it goes! DH and I got our outside Christmas lights up yesterday. We'll go get our tree this coming weekend. It's exciting to see the neighborhood light up at night. :xmas9:

*Leens *- How are you doing?? I think your beta or test date is coming up here soon? I have my fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you are doing. :flower:

*Moni *- I hope you are feeling better today and aren't too sore from your walk! 

Hello to everyone else!! I think we are about to get busy around here again. ERose and Terri have transfers coming up next week and Beagle has started stimming, I believe. How is everyone else coming along??

This weekend was exhausting. We finished cleaning up the tree that fell into our neighbor's yard, fixed the fence (which including buying some new boards and painting them), started disposing of all the brush from the tree, cut one last load of firewood, and hung up our outside Christmas lights. Phew. No wonder I was ready for bed last night at 7:00 pm. I was complaining to DH about how our weekends are always consumed with work and that we never get to go have any fun. Well, hopefully now we can!


----------



## brighteyez73

terripeachy said:


> Thanks for explaining..that is sooo great that your husband did all that for his family. It would be nice if he could enjoy chillin' with his new babe and watch him or her grow up from start to finish. fxfx this is your chance...Oh yeah...how come you are doing another fresh cycle now when you have frosties? I know my doctor was saying to keep the embryos from my "youth" and go with another fresh, but my youth is only going to be a few months away from my "not youth" and that's why I'm using my frosties.
> 
> beaglemom-Glad you're ok after your procedure. We told you you'd feel fine. Sucky about having to go back tomorrow. Ugh..So irritating. They had trouble finding my vein the first time too, and the anesthesiologist hit a nerve in my hand when she tried. The next time I just asked to have it put in my elbow crease (hmmm..not sure what that part of your arm is called) and all was gravy. Now I'm getting excited for you to get started. Woohoo!!

When it came time to do the freezing there was only 1 embryo that survived. So my RE wants me to do a fresh cycle instead of using the only frozen one I have.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Brighteyez73 - I'm so happy for you. So glad you decided to do it again. What made you decide to do another fresh round vs using your frosties?
> 
> Beaglemom - So glad you're home and doing good. They always have trouble finding my veins too. When they did my IV they put it in my hand and then I had a huge bruise there for like a week after :/
> 
> AFM - My beta came back today at 204. They seemed pretty pleased with that. They aren't having me go back for another beta for A WHOLE WEEK!! Omg I can't believe I have to wait a whole week. Hopefully Thanksgiving and Christmas decorating this weekend will make time pass by quickly!!

When it came time to do the freezing there was only 1 embryo that survived. So my RE wants me to do a fresh cycle instead of using the only frozen one I have.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Thanks for asking. The get together was great. Much better than I planned. So my final menu was lemon meringue pie, spinach salad (boiled eggs, avocado, bacon) with a hot bacon grease dressing, goat cheese truffles, carmelized onion sour cream dip with triscuits and carrots, crockpot cheeseburgers, fresh cranberry sauce (a dash of cinnamon makes a world of difference), lemon water and I think that was it. Everything was quite tasty. Oh, and Friday morning I used my leftover candied yams, and made sweet potato pancakes. I made about 15, so we're still eating them, but they are awesome! I just want to eat and eat.

You sound like you had a super busy weekend...you're right, you should take one day to rest, although soon it'll be too cold to be outside, save for skiing, so might as well get all that stuff done now.

Leens-Your beta was Saturday so please check in. We're worried about you.

kfs1-Yeah for another appointment. Hope your doc is smiling again today.

Amy-Is your beta today? Can't wait to hear the results.

beaglemom-DECEMBER 01 is finally here! Get ready to feel like a junkie. Yeah!!

ERose-what's the latest, chica?

Moni-How are you feeling today? Six miles is really a lot. Is that allowed? hee hee. How was Thanksgiving?

brighteyez-Oh ok. For some reason I thought you had more frosties.

AFM-bloodwork/ultrasound tomorrow morning to make sure I'm on track. Another butt shot tonight and then progesterone shots start on Thursday if all goes well tomorrow. We're getting down to the wire.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes meds start TONIGHT! I can hardly wait to get home. I set my alarm last night so I will be ready...otherwise I will forget to do them when I am supposed to. My clinic says between 6 & 8...So I usually do it around 7:30. But my husband has to work tonight, so he will not be there. Not too big of a deal. I have taken follistim before, so I should be okay with mixing & all that.

So now I get to start counting the days until follicle checks & triggering & retrieval. Along with that is counting down the days until my VACATION! It will be such a relief!

Usually my husband does all the Christmas stuff. But he has been working so hard lately. He is off the next 2 days, so maybe he can find time to do the outside. Yesterday would have been perfect. Maybe I will drag down our inside stuff & work on it for him.

Brighteyez - that makes sense...good luck on your next cycle. I hope the holidays keep you busy so time will fly by.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Booger - what a cutie! She looks so content at your work. I wish I could bring my little guy in to work. =)

Beagle - good luck with starting the stimming!

Kfs - good luck today! Looking forward to hearing your report.

Terri - sounds like such a fun party! Those recipes all sound very gourmet and like a lot of work. Your friends are lucky to have such a creative hostess!

Afm - Thanksgiving was a nice break. We didn't do a whole lot, went to a movie (Horrible Bosses 2), did a little shopping later in the day Friday, spent time with the family. We bought a new washer/dryer as Xmas gifts to each other! It arrives this week - I cannot wait. The new models are so high tech, its going to take me a while to learn it. But they are supposed to be faster and more efficient (and not to mention our comforter will actually fit). 

It was so nice to have 4 days off. Really hard to come back to work today!! My hubby and I were so grumpy this morning because neither of us wanted to go into work. 

I started bcp (NuvaRing again) on Friday - this is it! I got all the consent forms and updated calendar from my nurse! It feels real now! So much to do tho - I have to schedule the injection class, all the appointments, fill out paperwork. I SWEAR - the clinic has asked me if I'm allergic to latex like 100 times, and now another time with the most recent email. Anyone else have the same experience? Haha.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I did the day of transfer, I had (5) than they contacted me and informed me I only had 1 that made it to freeze.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa - on the day of my hysteroscopy I had like 3 people ask me the same questions over & over as a double check system. 

So someone at work called me about something. I told him who to call...didn't offer to call for him. It felt so good. The best thing I ever did was stop babying these men. It makes me so much happier at home & wanting to do things for my husband instead of feeling drained all the time. So now all my stresses are at work & stay here...I don't bring them home. They all probably think I am being bitchy but whatever...I still get my job done. But a little less likely to do other peope's work & make their stuff my problem.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.
> 
> Booger - what a cutie! She looks so content at your work. I wish I could bring my little guy in to work. =)
> 
> Beagle - good luck with starting the stimming!
> 
> Kfs - good luck today! Looking forward to hearing your report.
> 
> Terri - sounds like such a fun party! Those recipes all sound very gourmet and like a lot of work. Your friends are lucky to have such a creative hostess!
> 
> Afm - Thanksgiving was a nice break. We didn't do a whole lot, went to a movie (Horrible Bosses 2), did a little shopping later in the day Friday, spent time with the family. We bought a new washer/dryer as Xmas gifts to each other! It arrives this week - I cannot wait. The new models are so high tech, its going to take me a while to learn it. But they are supposed to be faster and more efficient (and not to mention our comforter will actually fit).
> 
> It was so nice to have 4 days off. Really hard to come back to work today!! My hubby and I were so grumpy this morning because neither of us wanted to go into work.
> 
> I started bcp (NuvaRing again) on Friday - this is it! I got all the consent forms and updated calendar from my nurse! It feels real now! So much to do tho - I have to schedule the injection class, all the appointments, fill out paperwork. I SWEAR - the clinic has asked me if I'm allergic to latex like 100 times, and now another time with the most recent email. Anyone else have the same experience? Haha.

How was Horrible Bosses? I think those actors are hilarious. Btw Nuvaring is the only bc I would ever take, no side effects for me which is rare, hope it's that way for you. I think my RE has to ask every time they see me if I'm allergic to latex.

Terri that party sounds amazing. You could have a catering business!

Beagle, yeah for being done with decorating! I don't know how we going to keep Jack away from the tree, might have to put a gate around it.

Beagle yeah for starting the ball rolling on stims! So excited for you.

Brighteyez, I think my RE would have encouraged us to do a fresh cycle too since we only have 1 6day blast left. 

Kfs I'm thinking of you girl!! I hope the u/s turns your Negative Nancy Dr into a believer!!

Moni thats a long walk, don't overdo it!

Afm good weekend, rested a lot, got out during the day for fun excursions with Jack despite his cold. I am heading to my appt in 15min and crossing fingers all is as it should be. Dh is coming with me too which I am happy about, I'm too nervous to go alone.


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> LadySosa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.
> 
> Booger - what a cutie! She looks so content at your work. I wish I could bring my little guy in to work. =)
> 
> Beagle - good luck with starting the stimming!
> 
> Kfs - good luck today! Looking forward to hearing your report.
> 
> Terri - sounds like such a fun party! Those recipes all sound very gourmet and like a lot of work. Your friends are lucky to have such a creative hostess!
> 
> Afm - Thanksgiving was a nice break. We didn't do a whole lot, went to a movie (Horrible Bosses 2), did a little shopping later in the day Friday, spent time with the family. We bought a new washer/dryer as Xmas gifts to each other! It arrives this week - I cannot wait. The new models are so high tech, its going to take me a while to learn it. But they are supposed to be faster and more efficient (and not to mention our comforter will actually fit).
> 
> It was so nice to have 4 days off. Really hard to come back to work today!! My hubby and I were so grumpy this morning because neither of us wanted to go into work.
> 
> I started bcp (NuvaRing again) on Friday - this is it! I got all the consent forms and updated calendar from my nurse! It feels real now! So much to do tho - I have to schedule the injection class, all the appointments, fill out paperwork. I SWEAR - the clinic has asked me if I'm allergic to latex like 100 times, and now another time with the most recent email. Anyone else have the same experience? Haha.
> 
> How was Horrible Bosses? I think those actors are hilarious. Btw Nuvaring is the only bc I would ever take, no side effects for me which is rare, hope it's that way for you. I think my RE has to ask every time they see me if I'm allergic to latex.
> 
> Terri that party sounds amazing. You could have a catering business!
> 
> Beagle, yeah for being done with decorating! I don't know how we going to keep Jack away from the tree, might have to put a gate around it.
> 
> Beagle yeah for starting the ball rolling on stims! So excited for you.
> 
> Brighteyez, I think my RE would have encouraged us to do a fresh cycle too since we only have 1 6day blast left.
> 
> Kfs I'm thinking of you girl!! I hope the u/s turns your Negative Nancy Dr into a believer!!
> 
> Moni thats a long walk, don't overdo it!
> 
> Afm good weekend, rested a lot, got out during the day for fun excursions with Jack despite his cold. I am heading to my appt in 15min and crossing fingers all is as it should be. Dh is coming with me too which I am happy about, I'm too nervous to go alone.Click to expand...

Yeah he felt like it would be a waste. Made sense to me, so I went for it.


----------



## JCM

Ladysosa, I'm laughing so hard about the latex. Every single time I went in I was asked twice. Even when nobody even touched me! Lol I finally just started saying "IM OK WITH LATEX!!!" as I scooted my butt down for another ultrasound. My OB didn't ask me but I told her when I switched over from my RE. Good luck with the ring! I absoloutley LOVED that birth control. Easiest thing ever and I felt normal. Can't wait to get it back next year. : ) 

Good luck with the ultrasounds today!! I think that's my favorite part about being pregnant. I love watching what's going on. I have my 14 week appt tomorrow so hopefully she's doing some cool stuff in there. I have to say I miss alcohol. I miss it a lot. I don't even really like beer but something about really cold beer sounds amazing. And a margarita. Ok I'm over it. 

I went shopping all weekend and I'm pretty much done with Christmas shopping for my stepkids. Plus, I picked 3 Christmas angels to shop for. They are all boys. Ages 6,6 and 8. It was really fun and it made me really happy. Plus, DH and I spent money on ourselves. We don't usually buy gifts for each other so we just drink margaritas (this year I drank water) and go shopping together on Black Friday. Not really for any deals but we like to walk around and watch the crazy people. Today is his birthday so we will go out for Mexican food with my family. I just have to make sure I don't eat too much! I already feel zero sexy lately and I have a feeling I'm gonna have to dust off some Victoria's Secret outfit for later. Lol


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone!! 

Terri - You're dinner party sounds so delicious. I'm jealous of your culinary skills :) And only 9 more days YAY!!!

booger76 - you're dog is so cute!! I work from home so I love being here with my dog all day. Although when the UPS guy shows up at the exact moment I get a phone call and she starts barking like crazy, I get so embarrassed lol. I swear she hears their truck from a mile away and know they're coming here lol.

kfs1 & babywhisperer - Good luck today!! I can't wait to hear the news!!

Beaglemom - YAY for starting your meds today!! Are you super excited? 

JCM - Happy Birthday to your husband :)

I hope Leens08 is doing OK. The last time we heard from her, I told her there was a possibility that she could have an infection going on. I hope I didn't offend her :( I was just relaying information I was told.

My beta is tomorrow. I can't wait. I don't know how I made it a full week lol. The Holiday definitely helped. I'm excited yet scared at the same time. My boobs are still tender, I'm definitely tired all the time and just recently I've started to get light headed / dizzy a lot.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Ladysosa, I'm laughing so hard about the latex. Every single time I went in I was asked twice. Even when nobody even touched me! Lol I finally just started saying "IM OK WITH LATEX!!!" as I scooted my butt down for another ultrasound. My OB didn't ask me but I told her when I switched over from my RE. Good luck with the ring! I absoloutley LOVED that birth control. Easiest thing ever and I felt normal. Can't wait to get it back next year. : )
> 
> Good luck with the ultrasounds today!! I think that's my favorite part about being pregnant. I love watching what's going on. I have my 14 week appt tomorrow so hopefully she's doing some cool stuff in there. I have to say I miss alcohol. I miss it a lot. I don't even really like beer but something about really cold beer sounds amazing. And a margarita. Ok I'm over it.
> 
> I went shopping all weekend and I'm pretty much done with Christmas shopping for my stepkids. Plus, I picked 3 Christmas angels to shop for. They are all boys. Ages 6,6 and 8. It was really fun and it made me really happy. Plus, DH and I spent money on ourselves. We don't usually buy gifts for each other so we just drink margaritas (this year I drank water) and go shopping together on Black Friday. Not really for any deals but we like to walk around and watch the crazy people. Today is his birthday so we will go out for Mexican food with my family. I just have to make sure I don't eat too much! I already feel zero sexy lately and I have a feeling I'm gonna have to dust off some Victoria's Secret outfit for later. Lol

I love margarita's too, I make mine with grand mariner not triple sec and I use fresh squeezed lime and blood orange juice...got the idea from a restaurant in NYC. I take a sip of dh's beer but stop at a sip, I need to stay hydrated and feels like it's impossible these days, I'm always thirsty. People watching this time of year here is awesome...it really brings out all the crazies.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Terri - You're dinner party sounds so delicious. I'm jealous of your culinary skills :) And only 9 more days YAY!!!
> 
> booger76 - you're dog is so cute!! I work from home so I love being here with my dog all day. Although when the UPS guy shows up at the exact moment I get a phone call and she starts barking like crazy, I get so embarrassed lol. I swear she hears their truck from a mile away and know they're coming here lol.
> 
> kfs1 & babywhisperer - Good luck today!! I can't wait to hear the news!!
> 
> Beaglemom - YAY for starting your meds today!! Are you super excited?
> 
> JCM - Happy Birthday to your husband :)
> 
> I hope Leens08 is doing OK. The last time we heard from her, I told her there was a possibility that she could have an infection going on. I hope I didn't offend her :( I was just relaying information I was told.
> 
> My beta is tomorrow. I can't wait. I don't know how I made it a full week lol. The Holiday definitely helped. I'm excited yet scared at the same time. My boobs are still tender, I'm definitely tired all the time and just recently I've started to get light headed / dizzy a lot.

I'm in the same boat, tender chest, and some slight motion sickness. I find bananas help. I will be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm sure the beta is great.

The ultrasound went well not much to see just the sac...but dh feels good knowing it's not 2 in there. I go back next week and hope to see the embryo and maybe a fhb. I'm tired and can't make it past 9 most nights, I long for my bed.

Kfs can't wait to hear from you!!!


----------



## moni77

Good news BabyW!! FXed for tomorrow Amy! :happydance:

Jen - I was craving a margarita so much one day that I made my friend go to a Mexican restaurant so I could order a virgin one. Not quite the same but definitely helped. Plus I love Mexican!! Enjoy yours tonight.

Terri and Erin - getting exciting!!!

Beagle - yay for starting the meds!! Your first scan is Friday?

AFM - I felt fine after the walk - it was just a walk - took almost 2 hours (with a potty break in the middle) so definitely taking my time. Even though I haven't finished the book - I saw Gone Girl over the weekend. 

Wel back to the grind...:dohh:


----------



## beaglemom

Yes follicle check Friday


----------



## Babywhisperer

My RE called, I totally forgot they took blood. My beta was 13110 and looks like hopefully 2 more weeks of PIO shots if all goes well.


----------



## moni77

Great number!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wow..that's high...good thing you saw that there was only one baby in there!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Wow..that's high...good thing you saw that there was only one baby in there!

I keep thinking the same thing. Could this high of a level indicate a possible molar?


----------



## moni77

Babywhisperer said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Wow..that's high...good thing you saw that there was only one baby in there!
> 
> I keep thinking the same thing. Could this high of a level indicate a possible molar?Click to expand...

What dpt are you? You can see in my signature how mine jumped and baby boy is doing just fine.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Transfer was the 12th. So I'm 24dpo.


----------



## ERosePW

BabyW, your numbers are great! Sounds like everything is solid in there, yay! That sounds like a normal jump to me. I've heard a lot of girls' numbers jump like that sometime in your timeframe.:thumbup: 

beagle, how exciting that you start STIMS!!! Time really does seem to fly by with this stuff, doesn't it?? I'm so excited! Glad your Hyst went fine too!

kfs, I was so excited to see your number continue going up!! Such great news! You have an u/s today then?

Terri, looks like you and I are in this one together, huh? Literally, the same day! Love it. :happydance:

brighteyez, so excited that you're doing it again! I was hoping you would, whether it was a FET or fresh cycle, I just wanted you to keep trying. So this makes me happy.:flower:

Amy, I'm excited for your beta tomorrow! 

Leens, I'm so hoping you'll check in soon.... worried about ya, girly....

booger, i agree, it would be great to have a nice little party with BnB girls, hehe!! I'd love that. Too bad we're all so spread out!

ladysosa, i'm glad you get a birth control that you already know you like pretty well, that's great. :) I'm excited that you got your calendar and everything!

Hi to Jen, Moni, jkb, and Knitgirl!

Took me forever to get time to check in, but all caught up now, whew! AFM, still on track for transfer next Mon, the 9th. Went in today for lining and E check. Lining looks good, and E is good. I start my P on Wed. I'll be taking it for 6 days prior to transfer (rather than 5), because they'll be transferring 6-day old embies this time. Since they're thawing on Mon and doing the biopsy, my embies will grow another day while we wait for the results. My RE made me nervous today... She said if the embies are slow to expand after thawing, we wont be able to do the overnight testing, because they have to get the biopsy sample out by 1pm in order to get results next day. So if they aren't expanded by noon or so, we wont get the results in time. And in that scenario, she was asking me what I'd rather do... a) Skip the PGS and just have 2 thawed embies put in that day anyway, or b) go ahead with the PGS, and re-freeze the embies again while we wait for the results. The latter isn't recommended since all that freezing/thawing/freezing could weaken them. So I took option (a). But I'm keeping FXd that everything just goes as planned. For my last FET, my two embies were thawed and expanded by noon, so I don't expect it to be an issue. But they have to write up a backup plan for these kinds of things, since they do happen.


----------



## ERosePW

Now that i've just re-read my post above, its making me wonder if i understood them correctly... Because if we don't do the PGS (if they aren't expanded in time to get overnight results), then we'll still have to re-freeze two of them. So.... not sure why they would discourage choice (b) since we'll still have to re-freeze the ones we don't use. I may not have fully understood the discussion... might need to call them!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-You might want to call them, but it's my understanding that it only takes about 40 minutes to thaw.. So, if they start them on Monday morning, by 1pm, they should be ready. Maybe they are only unthawing two, and if those aren't ready, they will not send them and just thaw the second set for a Tuesday transfer? I don't know because I thought you were getting PGS on all 4. Hmmm..I agree..I think we need clarification. hee hee. Yup, we ARE in this together should all go as planned tomorrow morning when I go in for my scan.

BabyW-what is a molar? Moni's numbers are really high too, so I'm sure you'll be fine.

kfs1-I hope you were able to get to your appointment ok this afternoon. I guess they may not have your results until the morning though. I can't wait another day!! Amy, I guess the same goes for you. One more day!! One more day!! hee hee


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> BabyW, your numbers are great! Sounds like everything is solid in there, yay! That sounds like a normal jump to me. I've heard a lot of girls' numbers jump like that sometime in your timeframe.:thumbup:
> 
> beagle, how exciting that you start STIMS!!! Time really does seem to fly by with this stuff, doesn't it?? I'm so excited! Glad your Hyst went fine too!
> 
> kfs, I was so excited to see your number continue going up!! Such great news! You have an u/s today then?
> 
> Terri, looks like you and I are in this one together, huh? Literally, the same day! Love it. :happydance:
> 
> brighteyez, so excited that you're doing it again! I was hoping you would, whether it was a FET or fresh cycle, I just wanted you to keep trying. So this makes me happy.:flower:
> 
> Amy, I'm excited for your beta tomorrow!
> 
> Leens, I'm so hoping you'll check in soon.... worried about ya, girly....
> 
> booger, i agree, it would be great to have a nice little party with BnB girls, hehe!! I'd love that. Too bad we're all so spread out!
> 
> ladysosa, i'm glad you get a birth control that you already know you like pretty well, that's great. :) I'm excited that you got your calendar and everything!
> 
> Hi to Jen, Moni, jkb, and Knitgirl!
> 
> Took me forever to get time to check in, but all caught up now, whew! AFM, still on track for transfer next Mon, the 9th. Went in today for lining and E check. Lining looks good, and E is good. I start my P on Wed. I'll be taking it for 6 days prior to transfer (rather than 5), because they'll be transferring 6-day old embies this time. Since they're thawing on Mon and doing the biopsy, my embies will grow another day while we wait for the results. My RE made me nervous today... She said if the embies are slow to expand after thawing, we wont be able to do the overnight testing, because they have to get the biopsy sample out by 1pm in order to get results next day. So if they aren't expanded by noon or so, we wont get the results in time. And in that scenario, she was asking me what I'd rather do... a) Skip the PGS and just have 2 thawed embies put in that day anyway, or b) go ahead with the PGS, and re-freeze the embies again while we wait for the results. The latter isn't recommended since all that freezing/thawing/freezing could weaken them. So I took option (a). But I'm keeping FXd that everything just goes as planned. For my last FET, my two embies were thawed and expanded by noon, so I don't expect it to be an issue. But they have to write up a backup plan for these kinds of things, since they do happen.

Don't worry too much. They like to have all bases covered in case things don't go according to plan. Since they thawed in time last cycle odds are good they do so again. I am so excited for your transfer. Wow how time flies. 

I'm so excited to watch you, Terri and Beagle this month. I feel another positive string of bfps coming. 

I've stopped Googling high hcg and all that stuff. I am concerned but there is nothing I can do but wait until next Monday's ultrasound.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> ERose-You might want to call them, but it's my understanding that it only takes about 40 minutes to thaw.. So, if they start them on Monday morning, by 1pm, they should be ready. Maybe they are only unthawing two, and if those aren't ready, they will not send them and just thaw the second set for a Tuesday transfer? I don't know because I thought you were getting PGS on all 4. Hmmm..I agree..I think we need clarification. hee hee. Yup, we ARE in this together should all go as planned tomorrow morning when I go in for my scan.
> 
> BabyW-what is a molar? Moni's numbers are really high too, so I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> kfs1-I hope you were able to get to your appointment ok this afternoon. I guess they may not have your results until the morning though. I can't wait another day!! Amy, I guess the same goes for you. One more day!! One more day!! hee hee

A molar pregnancy is not a viable pregnancy. Hcg levels are very high as one symptom. You can have a partial or a complete molar. The odds are one in 1000 I think. Odds increase with age, of course.


----------



## kfs1

I had my ultrasound. There was a sac/yolk sac and my RE seemed pleased. :) Haven't heard beta results yet though. 

I agree with babyw - so much excitement coming up in the next few weeks for Terri, Erin, and Beagle! :)


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-You might want to call them, but it's my understanding that it only takes about 40 minutes to thaw.. So, if they start them on Monday morning, by 1pm, they should be ready. Maybe they are only unthawing two, and if those aren't ready, they will not send them and just thaw the second set for a Tuesday transfer? I don't know because I thought you were getting PGS on all 4. Hmmm..I agree..I think we need clarification. hee hee. Yup, we ARE in this together should all go as planned tomorrow morning when I go in for my scan.

I am thawing all four and having all four tested. I'm not confused about that part. If we have two good ones, then those will be transferred, and the two non-viables embies won't be re-frozen. If we were to have more than two that are viable, then they will still put in 2, and just re-freeze the extra good one(s). So I have that part down pat! Ha! Its the part about what happens if they aren't expanded in time, that I may be confused about. I'm not sure about the 40-minute thing. Thats probably right if you heard that. But they weren't saying they needed to be thawed by noon... they were saying they needed to be thawed AND expanded by noon, in order to get a biopsy from embies that were frozen. Does the expanding part continue after they've been thawed maybe...? They're already blasts, so I have NO idea what expanded really means. I just assumed it meant completely thawed. Yea, I'll give my clinic a call tomorrow, ha! I thought I understood when I left there, but honestly, a lot happened today, and I was feeling overwhelmed. How funny that we have same day transfers, this is awesome! And then beagle will be right behind us. :)


----------



## ERosePW

BabyW, thanks for the encouraging words. I know you're right... no reason to worry... they know what they are doing. Its just a backup plan, but for some reason, it got me thinking, ugh, what if that does happen!? LOL. I guess that's normal.

kfs, I'm SO happy your RE was happy about your u/s! I know you've been worrying a bit, so this just made me very pleased. Let us know when you get your hcg results.:thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...I am so excited for us as well...I feel like we will be celebrating at Christmas.

Erin - that all sounds confusing...hope you get things clear tomorrow. I have paperwork from the biopsy folks & have to read that & fill it out. I have been putting it off. Will have it done tomorrow since my husband is off & can go over it with me.

So the nurse called me today...it is a little annoying. I was thinking of calling Friday to get my blood results but I knew it was a short day for them & figured I would get a call if any issues with my blood work. So anyways she calls to confirm my blood work was fine & I am good to go for meds tonight. I told her I was counting down the hours. Then she said something...can't remember...but basically like I know no one likes doing all the meds. But I said no really, I am very excited. She was like oh I thought you were being sarcastic. She was very nice...I guess she doesn't hear people say that often. So anyways I was on a webinar & couldn't take the call outside. So my banker says when I hang up (my personal cell phone!) what are we excited about. I was so pissed. I just said I am excited about that phone call & moved on. What a douche. I never pry in their life & I am fairly private. I think he is mad I am not so cheerful & up his ass anymore. Not that I was really up his ass...but I did try to keep him happy all the time. Now I just don't care as long as I am doing my job.

So I have my meds out & one more hour to go. I need to get my instructions so I don't screw up. If you guys don't remember, I am mixing the follistim with the menopur...so only 1 shot. But I won't be injecting with the pen & some extra steps I am not used to.

One other thing...I started spotting Friday...& weird heavy spotting Saturday. Yesterday it was more of a heavy flow...like day 3 of my period. But I was cramping like it was day 1...& today I am feeling icky. I will be glad when the bleeding stops...but all this will be replaced with a different type of discomfort.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> I had my ultrasound. There was a sac/yolk sac and my RE seemed pleased. :) Haven't heard beta results yet though.
> 
> I agree with babyw - so much excitement coming up in the next few weeks for Terri, Erin, and Beagle! :)

Yes!!! Take that Dr Doomsday. So happy all is as it should be. You must be relieved. Were you abLe to see anything other than the sac? When is the next appt? Did they do another beta? 

Nausea kicking in. Don't want dinner really and moving around makes me feel a little motion sick.


----------



## moni77

Yay kfs!


----------



## terripeachy

My lining isn't thick enough so I have to take Estrace vaginally 3x a day and so my transfer date will be delayed. Grrr.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Noooooo. That really blows!!! By how long will it be delayed?

Babyw - Just saw the sac and yolk sac. What about you? She did take blood but since it was late in the day, I haven't heard the results yet. Next appt. is next Monday.

Erin - I'd be totally confused, too! Hopefully they can give you a more detailed explanation today.

Beagle - How'd it go?


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I am sorry for the delay...hopefully it won't be long...but I know any delay seems like a life time right about now.

Meds were fine. My husband came home early so he helped. The good thing is my office has a youtube video for exactly what I was doing. So we would do each step, pause the video, then keep going. And it was not bad at all. But I have taken follistim before & the needle I was using was the same size which is really great. But I am still feeling really bloated & full of gas. Hoping that dies down some. I know the bloated will start to get worse soon, though.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-glad everything went ok last night.

I must have hit a capillary last night when I did my shot because I bled quite a bit. Well, four drops fell on the floor and that usually doesn't happen. Normally, I have a spot of blood if I have anything at all, so when I was at the office today I had the rude nurse draw two more circles just so I could see exactly wacko: it's not exact) where I'm supposed to put the needle.

My lining was 6.71, which is not thick enough. I can't understand when I go off BCP and everything is halfway natural, my lining gets to where it is supposed to be, but when I take special shots, it's now delayed. So...i'm not sure why it's not as thick as it's supposed to be, but whatever. I have some Estrace at home and I have a prescription for more, so I'll swing by CVS this afternoon and get that. Be prepared for blue discharge. yuck. Luckily my transfer is still in the first half of the month so even if it's delayed by a week, we're still not into Christmas. Hopefully it's only delayed by a week, if that. The rude nurse was actually pretty nice to me today. She said "I was wondering how you kept your head warm." My doctor and I laughed and I said 'There is a great invention called a hat. It works pretty well, surprisingly!' hee hee.

I'm going to be busy this morning so not sure how much I'll be able to play. 
kfs1/Amy-I'll be looking for your updates.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beagle-glad everything went ok last night.
> 
> I must have hit a capillary last night when I did my shot because I bled quite a bit. Well, four drops fell on the floor and that usually doesn't happen. Normally, I have a spot of blood if I have anything at all, so when I was at the office today I had the rude nurse draw two more circles just so I could see exactly wacko: it's not exact) where I'm supposed to put the needle.
> 
> My lining was 6.71, which is not thick enough. I can't understand when I go off BCP and everything is halfway natural, my lining gets to where it is supposed to be, but when I take special shots, it's now delayed. So...i'm not sure why it's not as thick as it's supposed to be, but whatever. I have some Estrace at home and I have a prescription for more, so I'll swing by CVS this afternoon and get that. Be prepared for blue discharge. yuck. Luckily my transfer is still in the first half of the month so even if it's delayed by a week, we're still not into Christmas. Hopefully it's only delayed by a week, if that. The rude nurse was actually pretty nice to me today. She said "I was wondering how you kept your head warm." My doctor and I laughed and I said 'There is a great invention called a hat. It works pretty well, surprisingly!' hee hee.
> 
> I'm going to be busy this morning so not sure how much I'll be able to play.
> kfs1/Amy-I'll be looking for your updates.

Well if you are delayed a week, that just means I get to steal you from Erin as my cycle buddy... :)


----------



## booger76

*Terri* - Ugh. I'm sorry. That stinks. Any delay is a bummer. Hopefully, it's not too long.

*Beagle* - Glad the first shot was easy peasy! You're on your way!

*kfs* - I'm so glad your scan went well yesterday. I hope your beta number comes back nice and high!

*babywhisperer* - Dr. Google is the worst! Stay away. :haha: I'm sure if your Dr. was worried, they would let you know.

*Erin* - There are multiple stages of blastocysts. They have to be at the expanded stage to do the biopsy. So if they weren't already at that stage when they froze them, they have to wait for them to get to that stage after they thaw them. Here is a website I used to help me understand the different stages: https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm I hope you get the information you need from your clinic today. You are so close now!!!!

*Amy* - Good luck at your beta today. Hoping for a nice high number!

*LadySosa* - Wahoo on getting your calendar!! That is so exciting!! I'm glad you got the birth control you like. It's a bummer to have to use it at all but if it's one you like, then that makes it a little easier.

*Jen* - I haven't done any shopping yet! Ugh. Guess I need to get out there and do it. I hope your dinner out with DH was a good time and that he had a nice birthday. Hopefully, you were able to dust up some sexiness. :blush:

Hello to everyone else!! :flower:

I'm busy today too - have a big report due tomorrow that I need to polish up. I'll be checking in to see everyone's report out though!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> My lining isn't thick enough so I have to take Estrace vaginally 3x a day and so my transfer date will be delayed. Grrr.

So sorry for the delay, I know that has to be aggravating. I know I'm not patient so I'd be climbing the walls. 

Kfs we saw a sac which he said was what he wanted to see at this point. From my LMP I was 5w1d yesterday. That beta scares the crap out of me though. The doubling time is like 43hrs from my beta a week ago of 771. I go back on Monday.

Beagle I'm glad the first night went well.

Afm I passed out on the couch at 7 last night and went to bed but had a hard time falling asleep. I had the chills from being so tired and didn't really want to eat. I guess the high levels of hcg are affecting me. Would I be a crazy person or would it be too soon to go to my obgyn and request a scan on Fri?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone!

Boy am I tired this morning. Wish I could've slept in. And its only Tuesday! Oy. Haha. We have some friends staying with us Thurs - Mon and we're going to Whistler on Friday - Sun. So that will be fun. I went to barre last night and it was the High Impact Training barre - so like circuit training PLUS barre exercises. I can barely move today! Trying to burn some fat for my Christmas dress!

BabyW - Horrible Bosses 2 was funny. It didn't get very good reviews, and it definitely was not as good as the first one, but I still laughed a lot and enjoyed it. I LOVE Jason Bateman. He's hilarious.

Terri - sorry you're transfer is delayed, but at least its just a week. You're almost there!

Amy/Kfs - looking forward to hearing the news of your betas!

Beagle - glad you're first day went well! I watched the videos of the injections to prepare myself. I'm so nervous - those needles look gigantic. And there's so much involved with the mixing. Also, I get nauseous/dizzy when I see blood, so Terri's story of hitting a capillary scares the bejesus out of me! Lol

Hi to Erin and Booger and everyone else!


----------



## moni77

Terri - ugh! But now you are prob on Beagle's schedule!!

Babyw - the doubling is supposed to slow down as you get higher numbers. Your numbers are comparable to mine, I think you are fine (especially since you are feeling crappy!!)

Personally I would wait until Monday - before 6 weeks the heart prob hasn't started yet - you would just freak yourself out more if there is no heartbeat on Friday (which would be normal). I had my scans every Tuesday - tues, wed and thurs I would be fine but by the weekend I would be thinking the worst again and getting to the next Tuesday was always rough - but worth it to see the giant leaps that little guy had taken! My only advice - step away from Dr Google - it just freaks you out unnecessarily. (I still haven't taken my own advice but hope to someday!)


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Terri - ugh! But now you are prob on Beagle's schedule!!
> 
> Babyw - the doubling is supposed to slow down as you get higher numbers. Your numbers are comparable to mine, I think you are fine (especially since you are feeling crappy!!)
> 
> Personally I would wait until Monday - before 6 weeks the heart prob hasn't started yet - you would just freak yourself out more if there is no heartbeat on Friday (which would be normal). I had my scans every Tuesday - tues, wed and thurs I would be fine but by the weekend I would be thinking the worst again and getting to the next Tuesday was always rough - but worth it to see the giant leaps that little guy had taken! My only advice - step away from Dr Google - it just freaks you out unnecessarily. (I still haven't taken my own advice but hope to someday!)

Thank you for helping to ease my nerves. I will try and stay busy this week and wait until Monday. How are you feeling?


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa - I think the key to injections is icing the area to numb. The length of the needle is not important...only the thickness & they are really not bad. The needle I have I barely feel it. I only had pain or bruising when I did not ice or if I forgot to let the meds warm to room temp. But I am only doing injections in my stomache.

Babywhisperer - sorry you are so tired. I think my meds after just one night are already giving me the crazy dreams. Try to stay hydrated & maybe drink some high vitamin juices like POM or V8 or smoothies. You not eating dinner makes me nervous for you. But I know your body is going through a lot right now. I know I will probably be the same way. I am not a healthy eater as far as timing it...so I will have to force myself to eat on a schedule when I am pregnant. Sometimes I skip lunch or breakfast or eat lunch really late. I have a huge fear of passing out when I am pregnant.

Work for me today is slow & I hate it! Makes the week drag on. My husband has worked like 12 days straight or something crazy. He was supposed to sleep in yesterday but got a nasty email from his manager about his area looking bad after the busiest weekend of the year! Such a tool. So he went in early yesterday & again today when he should be off. So I have a coupon for a free milkshake at Red Robin, so we are going to lunch today. I know that will make him feel better. Even though we have leftovers at home & should be saving our money.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> LadySosa - I think the key to injections is icing the area to numb. The length of the needle is not important...only the thickness & they are really not bad. The needle I have I barely feel it. I only had pain or bruising when I did not ice or if I forgot to let the meds warm to room temp. But I am only doing injections in my stomache.
> 
> Babywhisperer - sorry you are so tired. I think my meds after just one night are already giving me the crazy dreams. Try to stay hydrated & maybe drink some high vitamin juices like POM or V8 or smoothies. You not eating dinner makes me nervous for you. But I know your body is going through a lot right now. I know I will probably be the same way. I am not a healthy eater as far as timing it...so I will have to force myself to eat on a schedule when I am pregnant. Sometimes I skip lunch or breakfast or eat lunch really late. I have a huge fear of passing out when I am pregnant.
> 
> Work for me today is slow & I hate it! Makes the week drag on. My husband has worked like 12 days straight or something crazy. He was supposed to sleep in yesterday but got a nasty email from his manager about his area looking bad after the busiest weekend of the year! Such a tool. So he went in early yesterday & again today when he should be off. So I have a coupon for a free milkshake at Red Robin, so we are going to lunch today. I know that will make him feel better. Even though we have leftovers at home & should be saving our money.

You're a good wife. Tensions run high during the holidays and his mgr probably has his mgr up his backside and sh*t flows downhill.

I eat pretty well, just feel funky and food sometimes rubs me the wrong way. I am pretty good during the day, but when I get home it's crash city. 1st tri is the most fatigued. I feel bad I stopped my Mom from telling my Grandma before she left to go back home today, but I don't want to tell anyone else until I know things are ok. Our parents know, my 2 bff's know and 3 women I live near and commute with know bc we all share stuff on the train ride in the morning. Great group of women, all working Moms 37-44yrs old. I feel better being in a holding pattern with my emotions rather than getting ahead of myself. That's just how I am. 

Terri, I bleed almost every night from the PIO injections....some more than others but it's rare that I don't. I've had 2 bad injections and it bled a lot but didn't hurt. I hope it gets better for you and that doesn't happen again.


----------



## ERosePW

*booger*, thank you for sharing that! So, I took a look at the link, and got more confused at first, because the last pics I saw of my embryos showed fully expanded blasts like in the picture on that link. So I was sitting here thinking, why do they need to expand if they were fully expanded blasts?? Well, so I googled a little more, and found out that when embies are frozen, they have to re-expand upon thawing, which takes a couple of hours. So now everything is making a bit more sense. Thanks for sharing the link!

*terri*, so sorry to hear about the delay! Ya know, with both my FETs now, I've used the E patches for 9-10 days, and then went in for my lining check, and both times, my RE has wanted me to go 5 more days to thicken a little more (it was 8mm, and she likes it at 10mm). I actually planned for it this time, since it happened last time. And I totally agree... I find it very odd that my lining thickened normally when using my body's own natural estrogen... Now while using E support, for some reason, it takes a few days longer...?? I thought that was strange too, and almost opted for a natural FET this cycle. But oh well. I know you're a tad frustrated about the delay... I feel your pain, since I had a couple of things delay me too. But you'll def be good to go in a week (heck, maybe even less... when is your next appt?).

*beagle*, i'm so glad your STIMs went well last night. :) I found videos to be helpful also, and I also had to pause them a couple of times, hehe! But of course, only the first time. After that, we can do it in our sleep practically. So excited that you've gotten started, and I'm a little jealous that you've stolen my cycle buddy! Haha!:haha: At least we'll all be around the same general time frame. Should be fun. :)

*LadySosa*, you'll do great! Terri's bleeding came from the IM shots. That's the only way to hit a capillary. Do you have any IM shots for your protocol? I was able to do STIMs super easy after the first day or two. It was the PIO IM injection that I had an issue with, and had to switch to Crinone. I didnt hit any capillaries... it was just all in my head... completely mental. But everyone else here has done them with NO problems. I'm the only wuss, I think.:winkwink:

*BabyW*, sorry you don't feel well (although symptoms are certainly a good thing!). I think I agree w/Moni... if it would still be too early to hear the HB, it wouldn't really give you much peace of mind, would it? Well, maybe it would, just to see what they see....?

Hi to everyone!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone. I'm not that bummed about the delay. It is what it is, and yay for still having a buddy. hee hee. Thanks beaglemom. I have to wait for the call tonight to see what they say about going back for another ultrasound. It may not be a week delay. I just guessed a week. 

ERose-you always tell me stuff after the fact. I wish I had known your lining was also not as thick as they wanted...you share too late. HA!!HA!! I still love ya though, so it's ok. Gotcha on the expanded blasts. I was thinking the same thing as booger that they have to keep growing but your research prevailed in that they have to grow again once they're thawed. I'm a little freaked out about mine not continuing to grow, but I'm putting that thought out of my mind.

LadySosa-I was a little freaked out with the amount of blood, but by the time I cleaned it up, I had stopped bleeding, thankfully. I wanted to put the needle in the cushy part of my butt (I now have more junk in my trunk than a girl needs to have), but after getting a circle drawn on today, I realized I was a little too low.

OOOh it's lunchtime..bbl.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm so sorry to hear about the delay. That really blows :(

Well I went to have my blood drawn this morning (haven't gotten the results back yet) but what's really freaking me out is I started spotting last night. Not heavy, heavy spotting, but not light either. I'm really sad.


----------



## beaglemom

Actually my husband's manager is just a tool. He barely works when he is there & his way of managing is by intemidation. Not a good manager at all. I told my husband not to worry because soon enough he will be promoted out of there!

Amy do not worry about spotting...some women have it through their whole pregnancy. I had a friend on here who had bleeding...she said it was a lot, she thought she was losing the baby...but all was fine & it even happened a couple more times. She is still pregnant now, no issues.

Terri - I know you are probably not sulking in a corner about the delay...but it still sucks. I think we have all been delayed here & there...but we just have to move on.

Erin - I was also a wuss on the P shots. I never even had one, I just automatically opted for the endometrin. But even my husband was like EVERY DAY for 12 weeks (if pregnant)! So yeh, we went the wuss way. But oh well...I am happy about it. Less stress for me in my opinion.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh *beagle*, that's right! I forgot you opted for supps instead of PIO. Ok, at least I have one wuss buddy, heheh! And yes, it is less stress. While it's messy (and the shots were no mess), I felt a lot better after switching, because I had anxiety every day leading up to the PIO! The only time I've allowed myself to be a wuss throughout all of this, because I knew there was an alternative. 

Oh *Amy*, don't worry!! I, too, have heard TONS of women spot. I knew a girl who wasn't TTC when we were younger, and she didn't find out she was PG until she was 8 weeks along, because she thought she'd had her period. Even my coworker here at work bled right when she found out she was PG. She cramped and bled and really thought it was a full-on period. Both of them now have beautiful healthy children!

*Terri*, I'm sorry, ha! I actually thought I had mentioned it during my first FET when I had to go back five days later for another scan. I could've sworn it came up, since I probably updated you girls on the appt. But maybe not, since I don't get to check in always. I didnt mention this time though, because I was so sure it was gonna happen again anyway!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Terri - I'm so sorry to hear about the delay. That really blows :(
> 
> Well I went to have my blood drawn this morning (haven't gotten the results back yet) but what's really freaking me out is I started spotting last night. Not heavy, heavy spotting, but not light either. I'm really sad.

When was af due? Sometimes you can spot or even bleed around the time when af is due. Try and take a deep breath and stay positive. It is quite common, even I spotted for a couple of days last week. I bet when you get your results all will be fine and you'll rest easier. 

I keep wondering if this is how I am with a baby inside me or even with Jack who can't leave the house without me, what kind of a raving lunatic scared Mom am I going to be when they go across the street to play?!?!?!?! I get nervous when dh takes Jack in the car without me!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I'm sure everything is fine..do you have to continue your progesterone? 

Leens-yoohoo?! 

beaglemom-Yeah, any delay is a sucky one because I was ready to get this show on the road, but there's nothing I can do and maybe it's just the plan. :shrug:

booger-You are so smart about everything. so glad you're here.

BabyW-I can't believe you didn't want to tell your grandmother. I would tell my grandmother before I told anyone else. But...I can't anymore because she is in heaven. BUT...grandmothers love that stuff. Make her happy! What's one more person. hee hee.

Before I realized it was lunchtime, I was going to say that the past few days, three of my fingernails have split near the side where the fingernail starts growing. Since I've been taking prenatals for so long my nails have looked amazing. Well now, they are all breaking and it HURTS!! That hurts more than my shots, and trying to cut my nail where it first starts growing is difficult to do. Now my thumb and first finger on my right hand have splits in them, and I just know I'm going to accidentally snag it on a sweater or something and rip my whole nail. *sigh*


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Amy-I'm sure everything is fine..do you have to continue your progesterone?
> 
> Leens-yoohoo?!
> 
> beaglemom-Yeah, any delay is a sucky one because I was ready to get this show on the road, but there's nothing I can do and maybe it's just the plan. :shrug:
> 
> booger-You are so smart about everything. so glad you're here.
> 
> BabyW-I can't believe you didn't want to tell your grandmother. I would tell my grandmother before I told anyone else. But...I can't anymore because she is in heaven. BUT...grandmothers love that stuff. Make her happy! What's one more person. hee hee.
> 
> Before I realized it was lunchtime, I was going to say that the past few days, three of my fingernails have split near the side where the fingernail starts growing. Since I've been taking prenatals for so long my nails have looked amazing. Well now, they are all breaking and it HURTS!! That hurts more than my shots, and trying to cut my nail where it first starts growing is difficult to do. Now my thumb and first finger on my right hand have splits in them, and I just know I'm going to accidentally snag it on a sweater or something and rip my whole nail. *sigh*

I know I should have let my Mom tell her but I was afraid she would tell my Aunts, or cousins. We aren't even telling dh's siblings. Plus she would worry, I'd rather tell her when we have a clearer picture. Last time I didn't tell anyone until I was around 8/9weeks and we surprised my Mom on Mother's Day.

As for your nails, Sephora sells this light pink almost clear gel that I swear has made my nails healthy and strong. That and Burt's Bees lemon cuticle cream keeps them nice and moist which can help breakage.


----------



## beaglemom

I will probably only tell my mom & sister. I don't know about my husband's family only because I don't trust them to stay quiet. I def would rather wait just a little before announcing it all over. But then again, maybe we will be too excited & have to tell everyone. We will just have to wait & see how we feel.


----------



## kfs1

I'll catch up later - just reporting my beta results. Beta was 3749, P was 41.56. :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> I'll catch up later - just reporting my beta results. Beta was 3749, P was 41.56. :happydance:

I'm seriously loving this for you and to make that Dr of yours feel like a negative Nancy. I'm so happy for you! That's a great beta!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## moni77

Yay KFS!!

Babyw - I'm feeling ok. Not sleeping well the last couple of nights - definitely expanding and so cramping a lot. Plus everything is achy right now. Hoping for a better night tonight.


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Yay KFS!!
> 
> Babyw - I'm feeling ok. Not sleeping well the last couple of nights - definitely expanding and so cramping a lot. Plus everything is achy right now. Hoping for a better night tonight.

Acupuncture can help with pregnancy aches and pains. It also helps fatigue. I tried to get an appt for tonight bc I had a skull crushing headache but she's booked solid. I plan on seeing her this week though. Pre natal massage is great. My friend Janet is a masseuse in NYC. If you want her info or another referral let me know.


----------



## terripeachy

:wohoo: kfs1- it's really getting real now. So happy still! Hee hee. 

BabyW-thanks for the tips on the nail stuff. I hear you about your grandmother telling everyone. I didn't realize she would tell everyone. Good call then. 

Moni-sorry you're not sleeping well. It'll be worth it in a few months. 

I got a message from my nurse and she said my transfer will only be delayed by a day if I start my estrogen immediately. Well, I obviously didn't get the message until this afternoon but I put that pill where it belongs as soon as I got home. Hee hee. I'll take another tonight before bed and then I'll be on a 2 a day schedule. I'll go back Friday with high hopes. Then if all goes well I'll start PIO on Friday night.


----------



## Amy1976

Thank you for all the positivity everyone! I appreciate it SO much.

So I e-mailed my nurse this morning and told her about the spotting. She told me not to get too worried just yet and to take it easy today (which I did). She called this evening and my beta today was 2298. She said that's exactly where it should be from last weeks beta (doubling appropriately). She also said my estrogen and progesterone were perfect. She told me those numbers too but I was too focused on the 2298 to let other numbers in my brain lol. We talked about the spotting and she didn't seem too worried since my numbers looked so good. She said my cervix is sensitive and taking the progesterone 3 times a day can easily be irritating it. She said not to be alarmed unless I start having a period like flow and cramping. So I will TRY to stop worrying like crazy. But how can I focus on anything else lol? I now have an appointment for an u/s next Wednesday. So again, a whole week of waiting. Ugh!


----------



## Amy1976

Kfs1 - I'm so glad your u/s went well and that your beta looks great :) This pregnancy business is too stressful lol.


----------



## beaglemom

So I am really not liking the syringe. It makes me feel like I am getting no meds. So now I'm paranoid. Plan to add the sodium chloride tomorrow even though I don't have to just so there is more liquid. Or do 2 shots.


----------



## Leens08

Hi girls
I'm at work so I wanted to write you a quick message, I promise I'll get a chance to read what's been going on with every one soon.
I've been very quiet lately, I'll explain why...
As some of you know my mother passed away in April this year, she left behind some money and a will which my sister is executor, in her will states that it will go to help with my ivf (south Africa does not assist with ivf funding), once I have a baby then it will be split. Simple.

My sister rallied all my siblings together (there are 6 of us) 2 weeks ago while I was going through my IVF treatment, they decided they wanted a financial-free burden Christmas, they all decided that I was cut off, no more IVF, at this time I had already had 2 negative pregnancy tests in my tww.

I begged everyone to reconsider, they were so cold and harsh, they sold me out for not a lot of money if you split it 6 ways, they are all well off, they all have their own houses, they all have jobs, their wives have jobs, they drive very decent cars but it seems I meant nothing. I found out after that my sister had been plotting this all along, lying to my mother on her death-bed, she never validated my mother's will after promising her that she would. I am disgusted by her actions, I can never forgive her or my siblings for going along with it, dishonouring my mother's last wishes. I have cut them all out of my life, this includes my 6 siblings and their wives/husband. I have not decided what to do about my nieces and nephews, it's all still such a shock.

As I said I had two negative pregnancy tests, went for my 1st beta on Saturday, it was 35, cue me in shock!!! RE said it's positive for pregnancy but we should check the next beta as it's low, next beta Monday am, 56, still low but growing!!! 3rd beta is on Thursday morning. It's very surreal, I've never been pregnant before so it feels weird, I expected to feel very different. I think I expected to feel happier but with low beta's I'm so worried that something will go wrong that I'm more worried than happy. Thought I would start planning straight away (I'm obsessed with lists) but none of that.

Still haven't had symptoms, I suppose a little tired but you can expect the not sleeping seen what I'm going through, had night sweats and bloating yesterday but not last night. Bbs not sore at all, maybe a little swollen but I could be imagining that also. I did have brown spotting yesterday but I read that it's normal, it was gone this morning.

Ya, so that's my whole long crazy story. 
Can't wait to catch up with everyone, my brother-in-law arrives from London today so I'll catch up on the week-end :)
Miss you all xoxo


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Leens! I'm so sorry your family has been so mean to you for a little bit of money. That is so cruel and unfair. I don't know what I would do if I were in your situation, but the good news is that you are married and have a new family with your husband and your little appleseed of a baby! Congrats!! Knowing me, I would keep my distance as well. I don't like doing and talking to people that I don't want to talk to and that don't make me happy. Meaning, if I am not enjoying talking to them, it's a waste of my time. 

As far as the baby goes, I would try to take it easy and wait for Thursday to see if your number doubles appropriately. So happy for a positive beta. There is a silver lining to all this, and as you can see from the others, spotting can be normal. Big hugs and thanks for checking in. I knew something was up.

Amy-Woohoo!! Great beta.

AFM-Went to the theater last night to watch Newsies. I tried to play it cool and get a Starbucks coffee with my friend Philip. Well....that coffee is SO strong, and I have been doing pretty well on my no caffeine kick that I had to leave my seat to go #2. HA!!HA!! So gross. Then I had to wait outside for four songs until intermission. Oops. Philip thought I was sick, and I just said 'I should have gone to the bathroom before we went to our seats.' Of course, I didn't have to go then. HA!!HA!! It's always something with me.


----------



## kfs1

Leens - Wow. I'm so sorry for everything that's been going on. Really unbelievable. You need to do what makes you happy and it sounds like you need a much-needed break from your family for sure. Like Terri said, try to focus on the positive in your life right now. :hugs: Oh, and congrats on the positive beta!

Terri - Great news that your transfer will only be delayed by a day! I'm just happy that you're almost done with those awful shots you poor thing.

Booger - I haven't done any shopping yet, either! Ugh. I just have NO idea what to get anyone this year. :dohh:

Babyw - Really no symptoms here except that I've been falling asleep on the couch all week - like at 8:00. It's ridiculous. No sore boobs - really nothin'. Oh, and don't feel bad about your grandma. I'm with you - I'm holding off on spreading the word even throughout my immediate family until I feel more secure. Some of my family knows but not all.

LadySosa - Your weekends sounds fun! And good for you for getting into shape before the holidays.

eRose - I'm happy that you're understanding things a bit better. Woohoo - I can't believe your transfer is next week! :happydance:

Moni - I'm sorry that you're not sleeping too well and that you're achy.

Amy - That's a great beta! Perfect. I know the spotting must be stressful but listen to your nurse. P can absolutely irritate your cervix. I know - the week-long waits are brutal, right?


----------



## beaglemom

Leens - what a ridiculous way for your family to act. Sadly death & money can make people crazy. When my grandmother died, my mom (who was a single parent & not making a lot of money) took care of all the expenses. And she tried to sell the house, but her siblings refused...made them too sad. The house was a tiny 2 bedroom not even worth much. So the house sat empty & rotting. My mom paid all the bills & all my uncle & aunt did was try to get my grandmother's stuff...& she really didn't have anything. She lived on social security.

So I agree, stay away. I learned long ago to just cut the people from your life that only bring negativity. If they decide to reach out to you, by all means give them a shot. But your body is delicate right now. Focus on the man who loves you & the little one you are growing. And I hope the little stays strong!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-You should call a coworker that you haven't talked to in forever and tell him that you're expecting. Bwaahahhaahhh! hee hee. Tired is symptom enough. My sister is on her 4th kid, and she has always had easy pregnancies (at least that's what I think from 2000 miles away). She still does everything she did before, so hopefully tired is the only thing that ails you from here on out. We can hope so, right? Of course, this is probably reason #153 as to why she has four kids since she hasn't had any issues. Oh, and I'm not close to being done with the shots. once I start PIO, I'll be taking that every day until 8 or 12 weeks pregnant.

beaglemom-sorry the syringe makes you feel paranoid.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy what a great beta!!! Focus on that, spotting is normal and if there was an issue your levels would indicate it. Rest, relax, and be happy!! Everything is as it should be. And yes, this is a very stressful roller coaster, but so worth it!

Leens I am very sorry you have to deal with this. We were in a similar sitch with dh's aunt who was trustee. She agreed to allow us to access the trust for ivf before I had Jack, but it wasn't needed. This time she said no and had a million excuses for why but it's not her role, the trust is written based on HEMS, health, education, maintenance and support. IVF falls under health so we looked at the trust document and realized we could fire the trustee for no cause. We did, and I've been names trustee for dh's trust. I know it's not ideal but you can fight this...maybe when you are further along. Meanwhile enjoy the fact you're prego!! I've seen lower betas go on to be healthy babies. Congrats and ignore your family for now, it will get resolved at a later date. 

Terri, I bled like I got shot last night after dh did the PIO injection. The washcloth ended up looking like the flag of Japan. He drew the syringe back and there was no blood, I wonder what he hit. And yes, Starbucks is like liquid ex-lax! Caffeine is good and bad like that!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

So much going on around here. Busy, busy!

*Leens* - I'm so sorry to hear about your family ordeal. That's terrible. In a time when you need less stress, you're getting more. :hugs: Well, we're here for you! I hope your beta numbers keep on rising, girlie!! That's exciting. :thumbup:

*kfs* - :happydance: on that beta number climbing higher! I'm glad I'm not the only one with no shopping done. :winkwink: Luckily, I can do almost all of mine online since we live so far away from all of our family and I end up needing to ship everything anyway. However, I do try to do some local shopping for smaller gifts. Guess I need to get moving on that!

*Amy* - You get a dancy guy too for your wonderful beta number :happydance:!! It's so nice to see everyone is moving along quite nicely. I truly hope that I am the last lady on here to become pregnant because that will mean everyone else has been successful!!!!

*Beagle* - If it doesn't bother you to do multiple shots, then maybe that's the best way to make you feel more confident. I did 4 shots a day most days. 2 in the morning and 2 at night. It really wasn't that bad.

*Terri* - Newsies must be all the rage right now. My sister and her family just went to see it and now my niece wants a bunch of Newsies stuff for Christmas. Sorry you missed 4 songs! Wahoo on only being delayed a day or so. That's great!!! I can't believe transfer is only a week away now!

*LasySosa* - I'm jealous that of your ability to do Barre. It sounds tough. I am no where near coordinated or flexible enough. I'm not graceful at all so I'm pretty sure I would just be a wrecking ball in a class like that. It sounds like fun and a good workout though!

*Babywhisperer* - I'm ready for bed by 7 most nights and I'm not even pregnant (nor do I have any kids)!! I hope your energy comes back soon!!

*Erin* - Ah, I guess that makes sense that they would have to expand again after thaw. I haven't seen any pictures of my embryos yet! Of course, I haven't made it to a transfer yet either. I'll have to ask if they have any pictures in my file. I'm so excited for you!!

*Moni* - I hope you got a better nights rest!

Hello to *JCM, brighteyez, knitgirl* and *jkb*!!

We are having a potluck at work today for my boss. It's his last day here. :happydance: It's going to be a tough one for me because I have decided to go gluten-free for the month of December. I don't know if any of you remember but I was having some issues a couple of months ago because my liver enzymes were testing high. Well, I went to see a specialist and he thinks I might have Celiac disease. Ugh. He ran some more tests (which I am still waiting to hear back about - guess I should ring that office today) and one of them was to see if that was the case. Anyway, I figured one of the ways to keep me from overindulging around the holidays would be to cut gluten out. This is a big deal for a couple of reasons: 1. I am a bread/pasta lover. 2. I am not a fad dieter and I don't see the point in eliminating certain foods unless there is a true, medical need 3. I <3 beer :drunk:. Anyway, we'll see how long this lasts! Hopefully, I'll hear back that I'm not gluten intolerant and it will only be for a month.

DH and I head over tonight for my procedure tomorrow. It's supposed to be crappy weather, of course. Thank goodness we have our (stereotypical) Subaru!


----------



## Amy1976

Leens08 - First of all, congratulations on the positive test. That is great news. Secondly, I can't believe your family is being such assholes. If this condition is stipulated in the will/trust, can't you fight it? Maybe you should consult a lawyer. What they're doing is so selfish and wrong.

Booger76 - You know they make gluten free beer :winkwink:. Good luck with your procedure tomorrow. We'll be thinking of you.

So things are starting to pick up again. Can't wait for next week when the real action starts hee hee!!


----------



## moni77

Babyw - that referral would be great. Thanks! I had a pedicure yesterday and slept better last night...so a massage might be good.

Leens - Congrats on the beta - FXed for you. sorry about the family drama. 

Hi to all!! Enjoy the shots and looking forward to next weeks transfers!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Babyw - that referral would be great. Thanks! I had a pedicure yesterday and slept better last night...so a massage might be good.
> 
> Leens - Congrats on the beta - FXed for you. sorry about the family drama.
> 
> Hi to all!! Enjoy the shots and looking forward to next weeks transfers!!

https://www.maternalmassageandmore.com/ My friend Janet...tell her Sue M ref you. 

Booger I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope all goes well! As for the GF, it's the best and hardest thing to do. Gluten can wreak havoc in everything including thyroid like me. There are so many GF options and places to order from like Julians Bakery online. 

Afm more nausea, went across the street to get a card (I forgot my anniversary like a jerk) and I bought some sour candy balls....the super sour lemon candy works like a charm on nausea. Thank God!!!


----------



## terripeachy

What's your procedure tomorrow, booger? I guess I missed that story. Sorry. And good for you for going gluten free, if only for a month. My second bestie recently got diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and one of the best ways to combat joint swelling was to go gluten free. It's been a few months and she says it is getting much easier, but at first it was really difficult. She ate chinese food from a different restaurant and in the course of an hour she realized that they way they make their chicken has a flour coating, whereas her normal place just puts chicken and veggies in the wok. So random.. Nonetheless, hope it all works out for you.

BabyW-Yikes..I hope you don't bleed like that again. Do you take your PIO every day? Until when?


----------



## LadySosa

Amy, Leens and Kfs - congrats on the betas! You must be thrilled!

Leens - sorry about the family drama. I can't imagine. You must be feeling a little ganged up on by all your siblings. I'm sorry! Just focus on that little bean in your belly! Grow!

Booger - ugh! Sorry about the GF diet! I would DIE if I had to go GF. I LOVE bread, pasta, all things carbs. And beer. But I have a friend who is gluten intolerant, and she's always finding cool GF foods - cakes, bread, pasta, beer, etc. But, I hope for your sake you are NOT gluten intolerant! Good luck on your procedure tomorrow! We'll be thinking of you!

Terri - Teehee on the coffee laxative! When you gotta go, you gotta go!

Afm - I swear my hubby is "manstruating". He's so mad at me (and has been for about a week) for stealing a fantasy football player he wanted and drafting him to my team. Seriously. Not a joke. He says because I stole his player, he didn't make the playoffs and lost to his brothers and cousins. I thought he was joking at first, then I realized he was really butt-hurt! You better believe next year I am finding my OWN league. 

BTW - anyone else have Spanish advertisements on this page? Haha. Or is it just me because of my name? We get so much junk mail in Spanish because of our name, they just assume!


----------



## JCM

Ladysosa, your hubby story makes me laugh. He sounds like my husband! So funny. 

Leens sooooo happy to hear about the positive!!! And major boooooo on your family. Terri is right. Steer clear from them. One thing I've learned during my inlaw drama is to stay away from negative, toxic people. Especially in a pregnancy situation. I spent over a year stressing about why people are the way they are and the truth is, you can't control what other people think or feel. Move right along and be the best Leens you can be! Lean on your hubby's family for sure. My parents and siblings LOVE my husband and affirm him in every way. I hope you get lots of support from the other side! Plus of course you'll get it from US! Enjoy the excitement before the nausea comes. LOL

GREAT news about the betas and ultrasounds! Sorry about the sickness BabyW! It sounds like you're in control though! You know what you're doing. ; ) 

Excited to get the next string of cycles going! So busy! 

AFM: I am having a string of good luck and my attitude has been so positive. I really think it's because I let go of the family drama! It feels so good to just not stress or worry anymore. I'm pretty sure DH has been telling me to do this for over a year, lol but I think I needed to do it on my own time. Plus, I've entered the 2nd trimester and wow, is there light at the end of the tunnel! I'm starting to feel "normal" again. I get a little sick at night but I feel more like me now. I had my 14 week appt yesterday and that heartbeat is loud, fast and strong! It's nice to know I got this far and she's doing just fine in there. Still waiting on DHs cystic fibrosis test but I'm not worried. I think we are set on Charli for our little girls name. It's been on the top of our list since before we were married so I'm happy about it! Plus, nobody threw a fit about it when we mentioned it. They know not to mess with the pregnant lady now!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - I have done the same thing at work...drop the nonsense. My banker is annoyed because I do not baby him anymore. And I think maybe I am a little stand off ish. But I feel so much better when I am at home. So it is worth it.

I love the girl name. I am a fan of boy names for girls. Plus I love Charlie Brown.


----------



## booger76

*JCM* - I love that you are feeling better. And not just on the pregnancy front - I mean on letting things go. It's refreshing to hear someone say that and talk about about how they'be been successful at it. I am trying to work on that myself. I feel as if I am becoming such a negative, miserable person. I keep telling myself that I just need not care - about what other people do, don't do, or think. It's hard. Anyway, I love that you are feeling great! :thumbup:

*LadySosa* - Your story about your husband had me laughing! Sorry! I know it's not good he is angry at you but it still made me grin. We just started watching a show called The League and your story made me think about how funny that show is. Do you watch it at all?? If not, you should! We watch it on Netflix but I think it's normally on FX. You'll probably find it funnier than I do since you are actually in a league (with your husband, no less). I don't even like the NFL but it's making me want to do Fantasy Football.

*Terri *- Yeah, I'm interested to see if/when I can start telling a difference from going gluten free. I know a lot of times people say they feel better but it's a placebo effect kind of thing. But if I end up having an intolerance, like your friend, then maybe I will start feeling different. That's the funny thing - it's not like I feel bad. I do tend to suffer from fatigue in the afternoon but I just always figured that was work! :dohh: 

*Amy* - Oh, I know there is gluten free beer but it just sounds terrible. :winkwink: Good thing I also love wine. :wine: My husband brews his own beer and it's just amazing. The thought of not being able to indulge in it is heartbreaking. That sounds horrible, I know, but sometimes there is just nothing better than coming home to a nice, cold homebrew. But it is what it is, I suppose. 

*Babywhisperer* - The nausea must be annoying but it's a good sign, right??? Mmmmm, now I'm craving a sour lemon candy!

My procedure tomorrow is a surgical hysteroscopy. Pretty similar to what Beagle had done last week. My RE is going to go in and get rid of that pesky bump between my cervix and uterus that is causing all the trouble during my mock transfers. The hospital called to check me in and asked a bunch of questions. The nurse was like "What exactly are you having done?" To which I had to awkwardly answer. She was like "Oh, you're trying to get pregnant?" Yep. That's the goal!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> What's your procedure tomorrow, booger? I guess I missed that story. Sorry. And good for you for going gluten free, if only for a month. My second bestie recently got diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and one of the best ways to combat joint swelling was to go gluten free. It's been a few months and she says it is getting much easier, but at first it was really difficult. She ate chinese food from a different restaurant and in the course of an hour she realized that they way they make their chicken has a flour coating, whereas her normal place just puts chicken and veggies in the wok. So random.. Nonetheless, hope it all works out for you.
> 
> BabyW-Yikes..I hope you don't bleed like that again. Do you take your PIO every day? Until when?

Yes, I do the PIO every night. If all goes well he said another 2 weeks.

Ladysosa, is he more upset you beat him or that he got beat out my his family? He better be able to look back at it and his behavior and laugh soon! Men are such sore losers. I placed my 1st bet on a horse one Summer while visiting friends of dh in Saratoga. I won and he was so annoyed he placed bets on every race after that and still never won!! Silly boys.

I guess the nausea is a good sign, I just think it's from such a high level of hcg which I hope means nothing bad.


----------



## Amy1976

JCM - I'm glad you've been feeling better. I also love the name Charli. It was the name of the lead female in Top Gun LOL.

LadySosa - Soooo funny about your husband. How long before he forgives you HAHA. I also see the spanish ads... but then again I also have a Hispanic last name. So I don't know if everyone sees them or not haha.

Booger76 - Maybe your hubby can google how to brew a nice GF beer just for you :). I have no idea what the entails though, so that could be so much harder than it sounds lol.


----------



## knitgirl

KFS - love the rising beta and that the ultrasound went well!

terri - so sorry about the delay, but excited for you that your transfer is right around the corner.

Amy - great beta! sometimes the spotting can also be from a deep implantation.

Leens - congrats on your BFP! I'm so sorry your family is being so awful to you - that stress is the last thing you need.

Erin - excited that your transfer is right around the corner!

Babywhisperer - I am going to have to do the PIO injections for this FET, and am not looking forward to any kind of bleeding! Also, ginger chewy candy helped me with the nausea when i was prego the first time. 

Booger - i'll be thinking of you tomorrow - good luck!

JCM - glad you are feeling better since reaching the second trimester!

Hello everyone else!! I can't remember the third transfer we have next week ...

AFM - day 21 will be next wednesday, so will go in for blood work and most likely starting Lupron then. I was originally not going to do the Lupron this time, since it made me SO crazy last time, but we decided we didn't want to take the chance of me ovulating early. With this FET (vs fresh) I am going to have the oral estrogen instead of the patch, and will have the PIO. My DH works two different shifts, and when he is working his 3-11 I'm going to have to go to work to have him give me the injection! That should be interesting ... I don't think I could give it to myself, and not sure that there is anyone else close enough that I would want giving it to me. I have 8 frosties - my RE said that for my age, that is really rare. It gives me some encouragement, though. We can't do the PGS like I thought we could, because they don't want to refreeze the frosties. So, we will be transferring two this time. My new transfer date will be the beginning of January. 

I know I keep saying this, but I need to get on here on a more regular basis, otherwise sooooo much happens and I get behind with all of your news!


----------



## terripeachy

Just jumping in quickly to say 'play fantasy next year!!' I love it. My hubs and I kind of talk about players we want but I sucked this year anyway so it didn't matter. I almost came in last place but luckily I beat hubs and my bestie beat the guy ahead of me so he ended up losing. Phew! Oh yeah about the procedure. Now I remember. 

The ads are all in Spanish today. You're not alone. 

Knitgirl-good luck with the Lupron this time around. You should try to do the shot on your own. It's really not that bad. 

Jen-I like the name Charli. Cute! Glad you're feeling better too.


----------



## beaglemom

The League is an awesome show...& I actually hate football & still enjoy it. You actually don't need to have any football knowledge at all.

Booger - good luck tomorrow. I hope you recover swiftly. Not sure if yours is more invasive than mine was. They asked me over & over to say in my own words what they were doing. I said removing a polyp via hysteroscopy. They made me nervous, so I avoided referencing fertility. Thought they were screw me on my insurance if I did. But when we were leaving the nurse asked & we said yes we were trying.

Knitgirl - glad next cycle is coming soon for you. Did you transfer 1 or 2 last time?

Also on letting things go...def hard to do. But for me I was realizing I was letting off steam & stress at home & my husband is too good a man & doesn't deserve it. So that's when it hit me. So now I never really blow up at him like I have before. We will see how it goes while back on meds.

Now I don't think I am losing meds. I have a massive headache which I have not had since last on meds. And also feeling twinges near my ovaries. So I feel a bit better. We will see how tonight goes.


----------



## knitgirl

terripeachy said:


> Just jumping in quickly to say 'play fantasy next year!!' I love it. My hubs and I kind of talk about players we want but I sucked this year anyway so it didn't matter. I almost came in last place but luckily I beat hubs and my bestie beat the guy ahead of me so he ended up losing. Phew! Oh yeah about the procedure. Now I remember.
> 
> The ads are all in Spanish today. You're not alone.
> 
> Knitgirl-good luck with the Lupron this time around. You should try to do the shot on your own. It's really not that bad.
> 
> Jen-I like the name Charli. Cute! Glad you're feeling better too.


Do you mean the PIO shot?? I can't imagine doing it myself ... That needle!!


----------



## knitgirl

beaglemom said:


> The League is an awesome show...& I actually hate football & still enjoy it. You actually don't need to have any football knowledge at all.
> 
> Booger - good luck tomorrow. I hope you recover swiftly. Not sure if yours is more invasive than mine was. They asked me over & over to say in my own words what they were doing. I said removing a polyp via hysteroscopy. They made me nervous, so I avoided referencing fertility. Thought they were screw me on my insurance if I did. But when we were leaving the nurse asked & we said yes we were trying.
> 
> Knitgirl - glad next cycle is coming soon for you. Did you transfer 1 or 2 last time?
> 
> Also on letting things go...def hard to do. But for me I was realizing I was letting off steam & stress at home & my husband is too good a man & doesn't deserve it. So that's when it hit me. So now I never really blow up at him like I have before. We will see how it goes while back on meds.
> 
> Now I don't think I am losing meds. I have a massive headache which I have not had since last on meds. And also feeling twinges near my ovaries. So I feel a bit better. We will see how tonight goes.

We only transferred one last time. Our RE recommended two, but we decided to start with one. This time will be two.


----------



## beaglemom

Knitgirl - I think you will def have a great shot with transferring 2 this time. Good luck.

Last night was much better with the meds. I added some of the sodium chloride & never took my eye off my syringe. My husband released the air bubbles the last 2 nights & I don't think he screwed it up, I just think I need to see it so I feel better about it. My headache got so much worse last night. We had the lights off but even the Christmas tree made it worse. I went to sleep as soon as I was in bed. I couldn't bare to look at the tv. I feel much better today, but even thinking about it starts to make my head hurt a little. I don't know if I can take ibprofen & tylenol sucks, so I am taking nothing right now. I will ask about it tomorrow morning. I thought of getting a mt dew because it always helps, but don't want to put that stuff in my body right now. Trying to be healthy these next few weeks...rather, not so unhealthy.

Hope everyone is doing well. I can't believe my scan is tomorrow...time if flying by!


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-Yeah..that's the one. Do what you are comfortable with. No pressure from me.

beaglemom-Sorry to hear about your headaches. I had a headache the first couple times taking this del estrogen. I know Moni had headaches, and I think kfs1 had a few too, so you're not alone. Don't drink a Mountain Dew. It's not worth it. Hopefully you can dim your lights at work a little so it's not so bad. And I never said it before, but glad you're not catering to your banker as much. They don't realize how good they have it, so they need to chill out with being all in your business. I would maintain the status quo and just do your job.

My long update- I will be going back tomorrow for another scan and am PRAYING that my lining is where it needs to be. If my transfer is delayed one more day, my TWW ends on Christmas/day after Christmas, and I wouldn't be able to get home for bloodwork until the 28th at the earliest. I don't know if I can wait that long to know. hee hee. Oh, and I'm so angry with my husband. Several days before I went out day drinking (11/22), I told him that he would have to give me my shot because I didn't want to do it if my hands weren't steady. I continually reminded him the day of, the day before, etc..Well, that night his football team lost and he chose to get completely obliterated. Like, so drunk he didn't even realize that I made it home that evening. I gave myself my shot and haven't said a word about it to him since then. He doesn't even know when I take them. The only thing he knows is that my transfer was delayed by one day. I have a feeling this time won't work because "we" are not in a good place, which makes me sad and mad. Same story...I do everything, am responsible, go to appointments, take pills, blah blah, and all he has to do is be supportive, and I can't even get one caring question asked. *sigh* And on top of all this, we're going to my looney MILs house for Christmas for a few days. FML.


----------



## LadySosa

Terri - sorry you and your hubs are not in a good place. We all go through stuff like that at some point. Hang in there. Have you sat him down and told him exactly how you feel? Sometimes it takes a blow-up before you start mending things and moving forward. 
My hubby and I had a big fight last night (maybe something's in the air??). I got home last night from Spanish class and he was STILL giving me the cold shoulder. I said, "look, I know you can't still be mad about the fantasy football thing, so what's going on?" Then he said he thinks I only care about myself. Ouch. Then he gave me examples and reasons of why he thinks I'm selfish. Double ouch. I got REALLY upset and mad at him, we yelled and screamed and (I) cried, then we were able to calm down and talk it out. He apologized for calling me selfish, it was just a lot of things going on in his world that he took out on me. I'm still a little upset this morning, but stuff like this makes us grow closer. I know I say hurtful things too, in the moment, that I regret, so I'll try not to hold it against him.

Anyways, Terri, we're here for ya! We all go thru stuff like that! Tell that hubs of yours to be more supportive!! =)


----------



## beaglemom

I had headaches anytime on fertility meds...the clomid did it & the follistim does it. The headache is back now...ugh. Sadly, my office is not really abled to be dimmed. It is a shared space & god forbid I change anything. I will be okay.

Terri - I am sorry about your husband. I know how much that sucks. I had a few throw downs with mine & I think I finally got through to him. Me being less stressed at home really helps as well. Maybe you need a break down with him. I can't believe he is being so childish & irresponsible. I basically told my husband I was overwhelmed...I was taking care of my bankers, taking care of him, taking care of all the fertility stuff, staying on top of him reminding him of things for his dad. I hate his dad. I really just hate that whole situation. My husband is the only one taking care of him & visiting him. I started to worry who will be taking care of this child we are trying so hard to create. I felt alone & at a breaking point. Something had to give. So I let go of some things at work...stopped caring what they think...my husband became more aware of my feelings. The other thing about work is I started feeling whenever I talked no one cared...but if they wanted to talk about their dumb kids or golf, I was expected to be attentive. I think my banker feels like I am shutting him out & GOOD! I also don't think I am telling him right away when I am pregnant.

I really hope he changes his tune. He may wish later he was more involved in your child's creation besides what he had to do in that little room.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks LadySosa. I have told him in the past that a caring question here and there would be nice, and he said 'When i come home and say hey what's up? that's what I'm asking.' Seriously? So..I'm not going to tell him again that it would be nice if he cares. That is something that is inherent to a person with feelings. 

He also doesn't care about our little foster dog. He comes home, the dog happily runs upstairs to greet him, he ignores him, the dog comes back downstairs with me, and we sit and wait for him to acknowledge us when he comes down. He says 'hey what's up to me', doesn't even look at the dog, and then he goes back upstairs to do whatever. I told him that all the dog wants is a pat on the head and some acknowledgement and he seemed like that was so bizarre. So the dog and I just go on about our day. I feed him and take him out and eventually we go to bed. Is this foreshadowing? When I went to the theater the other night, Titan cried a little when I came home. I know he missed me because I'm his #1, but why was he crying? Was he ignored for two hours while I was gone? I hope not, but I just don't know. Maybe.

Anyway..enough about that. We'll figure it out. Thanks for your support and sorry your husband was in a bad mood as well. The moon must be doing weird things to men. hee hee.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Knitgirl - I think you will def have a great shot with transferring 2 this time. Good luck.
> 
> Last night was much better with the meds. I added some of the sodium chloride & never took my eye off my syringe. My husband released the air bubbles the last 2 nights & I don't think he screwed it up, I just think I need to see it so I feel better about it. My headache got so much worse last night. We had the lights off but even the Christmas tree made it worse. I went to sleep as soon as I was in bed. I couldn't bare to look at the tv. I feel much better today, but even thinking about it starts to make my head hurt a little. I don't know if I can take ibprofen & tylenol sucks, so I am taking nothing right now. I will ask about it tomorrow morning. I thought of getting a mt dew because it always helps, but don't want to put that stuff in my body right now. Trying to be healthy these next few weeks...rather, not so unhealthy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I can't believe my scan is tomorrow...time if flying by!

Sorry about the headache. Better than Mt Dew would be acupressure. Squeeze the fleshy part b/t your thumb and forefinger and hold it for a while. If that doesn't work and it's not right before bed, take 2 tea bags with caffeine and let them seep in shot of boiling water then drink it. I get borderline migraines in early pregnancy and this helps.


----------



## JCM

Oh man I had a HUGE fight with DH the day before my trigger. I was 10 different kinds of pissed. I got the whole "you are so selfish" and I lost my shit. I was yelling so loud that it was like I was outside my body hovering around it listening. Lol I remember saying "this is EXACTLY why your ex wife divorced you and why you have no family." Yes, I was THAT mean. I think he said something like "if this is the monster you are, I don't want to have kids with you so do us both a favor and don't take your trigger shot tomorrow." We were both so angry and exhausted of this whole thing. I said to myself there's no way I'll get a positive pregnancy test if we aren't ok so maybe I shouldn't do the rest of the cycle. Like it was a sign. We both took the rest of the day to cool off and ended up talking it out. Funny you mention the dog Terri because my two dogs are my best friends. They love me so much and are always sitting next to me or cuddling with me. They always run to greet DH and love him too (just me a bit more) and he used to just give them a quick pat and that was it. Turns out he was so jealous of the attention I give the dogs!!! I didn't even realize! I'm home all day with them so it's just the norm for me. So now he's so cute with the dogs when he comes home and I make sure I love on him as much as the dogs. 

I know it seems like the women have to do all of the drama of ivf. Like we have to be on the drugs, we get the shots, we have the follicle checks and the lining problems and everything else that happens every other minute of the cycle. Not to mention the leaky progesterone and the bcp for giant cysts that I can't control!!! All they have to do it throw it in a cup in a little room! But really, my husband mixed my shots, gave me my shots morning and night, went to every appt for follicle checks, held my hand during retrieval, took care of me anytime I was sick, dealt with me not having a sex drive, tried to make things better whenever he could all while I was a total nightmare! I didn't realize it at the time but he may have been just as stressed as I was. Mostly because he was worried about how I was feeling day to day. Sometimes men are giant babies and want some attention. It's frustrating when you specifically ask for their help with something like the PIO shot and they just blow it off like its nothing. That's just rude. After everything was over DH said most times he felt like all I cared about was my ivf cycle. I was like duh, that was my whole life!!! Like he was left out or something. Or he wasn't as important. Certainly wasn't my intention to only care about my cycle but give me a break! It was a 15k dollar decision that rested entirely on my stupid body that wouldn't cooperate!


----------



## beaglemom

Did your husbands and my banker all get their period or something? My banker is being a total tool. So I left for lunch. Hoping the office is empty when I get back. Ha ha...just saw him leave. Just one more to go.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Terri and Ladysosa, I'm sorry there is some tension b/t you and the hubs. It seems very common for this to add stress to relationships and given the time of year it's a lot to have on the plate. I know my dh sometimes does not handle stress well and he can be grumpy and take things out on me. I tend to not take things out on him unless I am exhausted and he's keeping me awake. I think women handle stress better for the most part and since it is us that is going thru this and all the side effects it truly is in the front of our minds all day long. It's hard to convey how we feel and what we are thinking about all of this unless they see it firsthand. I find that dh was much more compassionate when he came to appts, saw injections, and when I didn't try and put on a brave face. He sees the fatigue, the nausea and he gets it. But it is not on his mind all the time so he plans things socially w/o thinking that I may be too tired or feeling queasy. It's like we wish they would get it and use kid gloves, and they wish we were able to compartmentalize and attend to their feelings and whats going on w/ them. It's a hard juggling act and as working moms in the making, we have a ton of pressure and expectations, but they can forget that sometimes. They do too, but I feel like there is a higher level of expectation for women in the working world.


----------



## moni77

Hey all - during my 2ww hubby and I got in some of the worst arguments we have had in years. I think it is the extra hormones and meds and stress. I even told him, IF I was pregnant we prob just killed the baby with all these arguments - luckily that wasn't the case!! 

Hope all calms down and Terri - at least he has already done his part....:thumbup:


----------



## moni77

Oh and thanks for the link. She is a bit pricey for now, but maybe after the holidays!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - OH NO!!! I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. You're always the cheerleader and the positive one of the group, I almost don't know what to say :(. Pretty much everyone has covered it already, men are just tools sometimes. Ok a lot of the times haha. And this whole IVF process can take it's toll on even the best marriages.

LadySosa - I'm sorry you and your hubby are going through it too. I checked full moon is on Saturday lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-True true..he doesn't have to do squat. hee hee. I'm wondering if I have to bring him to the transfer!

Jen-you bring up a good point because I am VERY good to our foster dogs. if it were up to me, I'd always be fostering. However, I know that he's not that into it, so I try to space them out and I always ask if he's ok with me getting one. Those dogs just need some love. And at least they wag their tail when they see me. Its' a true give and take.

BabyW- It's hard being a woman/mom. I guess it's just another day in the life.

Amy-Thanks. It's not that I'm NOT being positive, but it's just really super frustrating that I am always the one holding the bag. For once, I'd just like to drop it and let someone else carry it for a while, and that's not going to happen. Thanks for looking up the moon schedule. Maybe once Saturday gets here everything will be better. I hope so. I have another shot tonight and ultrasound/bloodwork tomorrow. We'll see what happens. 

Thanks everyone! You guys made me feel much better.


----------



## terripeachy

Is everybody snoozing this morning? Wake up!!! It's Friday!

For some reason I am really happy today. I mean, I woke up and I was happy. Not sure what's going on, but something's up. hee hee. I saw my girlfriend that is starting IUI at the clinic (she triggers tonight), and we hugged each other. The phlebotomist was standing there, and I gave her a hug! Then the other two ladies who draw blood were there, and I gave them hugs too! hee hee. My blood wasn't flowing that great, so it took a while, but my lining is a little over 8mm, and that is where it needs to be, so I will continue with my estradiol twice a day, and I will start my PIO tonight. My nurse said to put a warm compress over the area. Any suggestions for what I should get? I don't have anything like that at home. And btw, I'm more of a high five girl..hugs are not the norm for me AT.ALL.

The Cowboys won the game last night so I guess hubs was happy. I watched my murder show after halftime and went to sleep. Titan and I walked down to the animal hospital early this morning too, so he got a good walk in (and then he jumped on the couch and pretended to be asleep-ugh) hee hee. When I got to work hubs sent an email asking when my next appointment was. I told him I wasn't sure.

Anyway, that's the latest. Looking for updates from everyone before the weekend!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Is everybody snoozing this morning? Wake up!!! It's Friday!
> 
> For some reason I am really happy today. I mean, I woke up and I was happy. Not sure what's going on, but something's up. hee hee. I saw my girlfriend that is starting IUI at the clinic (she triggers tonight), and we hugged each other. The phlebotomist was standing there, and I gave her a hug! Then the other two ladies who draw blood were there, and I gave them hugs too! hee hee. My blood wasn't flowing that great, so it took a while, but my lining is a little over 8mm, and that is where it needs to be, so I will continue with my estradiol twice a day, and I will start my PIO tonight. My nurse said to put a warm compress over the area. Any suggestions for what I should get? I don't have anything like that at home. And btw, I'm more of a high five girl..hugs are not the norm for me AT.ALL.
> 
> The Cowboys won the game last night so I guess hubs was happy. I watched my murder show after halftime and went to sleep. Titan and I walked down to the animal hospital early this morning too, so he got a good walk in (and then he jumped on the couch and pretended to be asleep-ugh) hee hee. When I got to work hubs sent an email asking when my next appointment was. I told him I wasn't sure.
> 
> Anyway, that's the latest. Looking for updates from everyone before the weekend!

What positive energy you exude! Attitude is everything. I did acupuncture last night to adjust mine...for nausea, headaches and fatigue...after she placed the needles I had such an emotional release I cried and it felt wonderful to let whatever that was, go. You are in such a great mindset and the lining is great! As far as warm compress I used a 1 liter bottle and filled it with hot water and placed a thin towel around it...worked like a charm...or you can microwave a wet washcloth which I've done too. I'm excited for you!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - that is awesome! By the way...did I even mention to you to try POM juice o thicken the lining? Also when they tell me mylining looks good they point atthe monitor & I am just like what are you showing me? :) I am glad husband seems in better mood as well.

So quick update because I just got in to work & have a ton to do...

Scan today & bloodwork. They just called & told me my blood work was fine & to stay on the same dose & I go back Monday. So here it is guys...are you ready??? I have roughly 26 eggs!!! Nothing over 10 but they are seem to be good. We will know more on Monday. I hope things keep going in a good direction. I am so excited...can't wait for Monday!


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news beaglemom!! That is a lot of eggs. Shew! Keep doing what you're doing! Once you start getting more scans, you'll be able to see your lining. hee hee. At least, I can see it, and I see where they have the measurement on the screen, so I can look for myself.

I don't know if you girls know this about me, but I don't shop. I grocery shop maybe once every two weeks, unless hubs wants to go. If I do go to the store, it's for a special purpose or reason, but I honestly hate it and choose not to go. I had heard things about pomegranate juice, raspberry tea thickening the lining, but since I had the estradiol pills at home, and that is what the nurse said to do, I just used those and it worked. Apparently I have to stay on them 2x daily for a while, but it's fine. I'm used to the blue/green discharge by now. HA!!HA!!

BabyW-Thanks for the tip on the warm washcloth. That, I can definitely do. My nurse warned me that my backside was going to start getting very sore because of the progesterone, but the warm compress will minimize it. I hope she's right. Oh, and also, I didn't have any bleeding last night after my shot. I definitely think I was aiming too low. I'm pretty sure I know where to stab myself from here on out. fxfx.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I forgot to add about the compress...I have some icy hot packs at home...don't think they were too expensive. You can freeze them for cold or sit them in boiling water for heat. I like them because when it is frozen it is still loose...not like a block of ice. And when heated, they are easily conformed to your body. But since you hate shopping, maybe stick with the warm cloth :) I shop a lot but it is mainly out of boredom...so I am trying to get back in to reading at work on my lunch...the time is coming for us to start tightening our financial belt to pay for all this. But I do want to make one good trip to the mall with my best friend. But she lives in the same area as my dr...so it is hard for me to drive there for appts & then make another trip to see her...but we have been cancelling on each other over & over the past few weeks. So when I am on vacation, I will make a trip. By then most of my appointments will be over except maybe the transfer.


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Friday Everyone!!

Terri - I'm SO glad to hear you're feeling so much better today!! What a difference a day makes :) Great news on your lining. What about a heating pad (on low)?

Beaglemom - YAY for 26 eggs!! Great number!! 

AFM - I didn't spot at all yesterday or today. So (knock on wood) I hope that's it for this spotting and scaring me to death business lol.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

I am getting a late start today. Yesterday pretty much took everything out of me. 

*Terri* - I am so glad to see that you are having a much better day today than yesterday. I am not a hugger either, so I know what a big deal it is when you say you were hugging people. :hugs: I'm glad that your lining has caught up! My nurse told me that about 20 minutes after taking the PIO shots, I should put a heating pad on the area for about 20 minutes. So, if you already have a heating pad at home then you could try that. I really hope they aren't that bad!

*Beagle* - Whoa! Congrats on that great egg count. That certainly sounds promising. 

*babywhisperer *- Glad the acupuncture was helpful yesterday.

*LadySosa* - Sorry you and DH got in your fight. That is always the worst. It sounds like you guys worked through it though, so that's good. I think the upcoming full moon must be affecting us all, I swear!

*knitgirl* - Good to hear from you. Sounds like your transfer is moving right along. I hopeful this is the one for you! Also, I know sometimes we feel pressured by our REs to do a certain thing, so if you really only want to transfer one, then I think that's fine. Just something to think about it. If you are really opposed to twins, then I wouldn't transfer 2 because there is always a chance that both can implant. If you don't really care about twins, then go with 2! :thumbup:

Hello to *kfs, Amy, brighteyez, JCM, Erin, Jkb, moni,* and *Leens*! (Leens, update us when you can!)

My hysteroscopy went well yesterday although it was a little rougher than I anticipated. We had to arrive at 9:00 for an 11:30 surgery. I thought that sounded ridiculous beforehand but they used every minute of our time! I was all ready to go and just waiting for my doctor to show up when he finally popped into the room looking like he had just walked in off the street (which he had). He said "Hi" and then just started drawing a diagram of my uterus and what he was going to do. He is so awkward. :dohh: Anyway, afterwards, he told DH that everything went well and that he thinks this should do the trick. I guess I was only like the 5th patient he has ever had to do this exact procedure. Recovery was pretty rough. I was cramping a lot and very nauseated. They gave me some pain meds and something for the nausea. Then they took me to a different recovery room where DH was able to come wait with me until I was ready to go home. I slept almost the entire 4-hr drive home. I was starving by the time we got home since I hadn't eaten since the night before. I feel fine today. The worst part of all of this is that I have a nice little balloon catheter in my uterus right now to keep it from healing together. That has to stay in about a week. Not awkward at all........:sick: I guess I have to do to my regular doctor to get it taken out in about a week. I am already counting the days.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger...glad the surgery went well. I had a feeling yours would be a little more invasive than mine was. But it sounds like you are doing well today.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Love that you're feeling good today, as you should be! 

Beagle - 26! Wow. That's so great.

Booger - I'm happy that the surgery was a success. You poor thing having to have the catheter in for the next week. I hope it's not too uncomfortable. Are you going back to work or taking some time off.

Amy - Yay for no spotting. :)

Nothing to report here. Working from home today and I have the fire going so I'm nice and cozy. Heading to a friend's house for dinner tonight. We were supposed to go out to dinner but she's actually 7 months pregnant and starting having contractions last night. She was in the hospital and it turned out to just be low iron, thank god. She's had a tough pregnancy though. She's been on modified bed rest for most of it because she had some hemorrhaging early on. Anyway, she's fine but doesn't really want to leave the house. So take-out it is. Other than that, I want to get my tree this weekend and we're celebrating my MILs bday on Sunday. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Amy1976

Booger76 - I'm so glad that everything went well and that you're doing better today. The catheter does sound awkward though lol.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Glad you're doing ok, considering. I can't imagine what it feels like having a balloon catheter in my uterus. sick feeling is right. Hopefully the week will pass quickly. I agree with you- this moon phase is crazy! My husband invited me to dinner tonight or lunch tomorrow. I chose lunch tomorrow. Now I'm excited because food is my weakness. :haha:

Amy-I'm also really happy that you haven't had any more spotting. Phew!

kfs1-Have fun with your friend and getting your tree. You always have fun weekend plans. It's supposed to rain starting tonight and lasting until Sunday so I'm going to try to get my school reading done tonight and then I can read my book most of the weekend. I'm also going to make cookies either tonight or tomorrow morning, but those are my only plans.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> booger-Glad you're doing ok, considering. I can't imagine what it feels like having a balloon catheter in my uterus. sick feeling is right. Hopefully the week will pass quickly. I agree with you- this moon phase is crazy! My husband invited me to dinner tonight or lunch tomorrow. I chose lunch tomorrow. Now I'm excited because food is my weakness. :haha:
> 
> Amy-I'm also really happy that you haven't had any more spotting. Phew!
> 
> kfs1-Have fun with your friend and getting your tree. You always have fun weekend plans. It's supposed to rain starting tonight and lasting until Sunday so I'm going to try to get my school reading done tonight and then I can read my book most of the weekend. I'm also going to make cookies either tonight or tomorrow morning, but those are my only plans.

No one could have ever guessed food was your weakness ;)


----------



## moni77

Terri - yay for mving forward!

Beagle - Wow girl!!!

Booger - take it easy this week - hopefully the time flies by!

Everyone have a great weekend. I'll be seeing the new Hunger Games movie on sat with some friends. Going to hit the gym to walk for an hour tonight. (I have ob appointment next Tues - so need to be able to say that I've been exercising!)


----------



## terripeachy

Maybe you can walk 4 miles this time, moni. Have fun!

beagle-HA!!HA!! I know, right? I'm so easy.

I'm outta here in a few. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Aren't you supposed to have found out about your grant some time this week?? Maybe you did and I missed it?


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Beagle - Aren't you supposed to have found out about your grant some time this week?? Maybe you did and I missed it?

Yes. I am trying not to think about how annoyed I am...:growlmad:
They had a board meeting on Tues & were supposed to annouce the decision later this week...well it is Friday...


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am getting a late start today. Yesterday pretty much took everything out of me.
> 
> *Terri* - I am so glad to see that you are having a much better day today than yesterday. I am not a hugger either, so I know what a big deal it is when you say you were hugging people. :hugs: I'm glad that your lining has caught up! My nurse told me that about 20 minutes after taking the PIO shots, I should put a heating pad on the area for about 20 minutes. So, if you already have a heating pad at home then you could try that. I really hope they aren't that bad!
> 
> *Beagle* - Whoa! Congrats on that great egg count. That certainly sounds promising.
> 
> *babywhisperer *- Glad the acupuncture was helpful yesterday.
> 
> *LadySosa* - Sorry you and DH got in your fight. That is always the worst. It sounds like you guys worked through it though, so that's good. I think the upcoming full moon must be affecting us all, I swear!
> 
> *knitgirl* - Good to hear from you. Sounds like your transfer is moving right along. I hopeful this is the one for you! Also, I know sometimes we feel pressured by our REs to do a certain thing, so if you really only want to transfer one, then I think that's fine. Just something to think about it. If you are really opposed to twins, then I wouldn't transfer 2 because there is always a chance that both can implant. If you don't really care about twins, then go with 2! :thumbup:
> 
> Hello to *kfs, Amy, brighteyez, JCM, Erin, Jkb, moni,* and *Leens*! (Leens, update us when you can!)
> 
> My hysteroscopy went well yesterday although it was a little rougher than I anticipated. We had to arrive at 9:00 for an 11:30 surgery. I thought that sounded ridiculous beforehand but they used every minute of our time! I was all ready to go and just waiting for my doctor to show up when he finally popped into the room looking like he had just walked in off the street (which he had). He said "Hi" and then just started drawing a diagram of my uterus and what he was going to do. He is so awkward. :dohh: Anyway, afterwards, he told DH that everything went well and that he thinks this should do the trick. I guess I was only like the 5th patient he has ever had to do this exact procedure. Recovery was pretty rough. I was cramping a lot and very nauseated. They gave me some pain meds and something for the nausea. Then they took me to a different recovery room where DH was able to come wait with me until I was ready to go home. I slept almost the entire 4-hr drive home. I was starving by the time we got home since I hadn't eaten since the night before. I feel fine today. The worst part of all of this is that I have a nice little balloon catheter in my uterus right now to keep it from healing together. That has to stay in about a week. Not awkward at all........:sick: I guess I have to do to my regular doctor to get it taken out in about a week. I am already counting the days.

I think the surgery did the trick. So sorry for the pain and nausea. I get sick from anesthesia too. Awful feeling. Rest and hydrate. You hVe cleared a major hurdle. Your transfer will be here before you know it. I hope you heal fast. 

Hello ladies can't write much as the nausea is pretty bad, feel like I'm on a boat of how I feel after being in a car with someone who drives like gas, stop, gas, stop, gas, stop. Blah. Boobs are very sore so I sleep with a bra on. How is everyone doing, and pregger ladies feeling?


----------



## terripeachy

That warm washcloth works like a dream! I didn't have any bleeding yesterday and today only a small drop, so I'm feeling great. Plus, I had the nurse redraw the circle for my injection site, and now I know exactly where to stick the needle. I used the washcloth afterwards, and it's so nice. I heat it in the microwave for a minute, and then let it cool a smidge and apply/masssage. I was a little sore today, but nothing unbearable. Knowing I have a warm washcloth is my saving grace. 

Sorry you're feeling so bad, BabyW. Go get some more sour lemon candies.


----------



## beaglemom

I am feeling extremely full. I couldn't really sleep on my stomach last night which is not so great for me. Really excited for my appointment tomorrow morning...not excited about waking up early.


----------



## terripeachy

Beaglemom-Hello! It's common to feel that bloated disgustingness. hee hee. You'll get through it. Continue drinking fluids/water and you'll be ok. :hugs: Tomorrow is a follicle/bloodwork check? You should be coming near the end..a few more days now.

I took Titan back to the shelter yesterday. Hopefully he was able to get adopted. There was a parade in that area of the city, so not sure how many people could actually get to the SPCA, but if there were visitors, I'm pretty sure he got adopted. He tried to hang himself on the car ride back to the shelter. I even stopped once to adjust his leash and I thought sure he was going to try to jump out of the car. He loves car rides, but he's not a good passenger at.all. Oh well. I was sad returning home when I had to put away all his toys/blankets/crate. Hopefully I can get another dog after Christmas. Oh, I went to a cookie party on saturday and my oatmeal lace cookies were a success. One lady put the remaining 5 or 6 in her goody bag. She said she couldn't stop eating them. hee hee. Saved me from taking them home, although they were really good.

Hope everyone else had a great weekend.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Beaglemom-Hello! It's common to feel that bloated disgustingness. hee hee. You'll get through it. Continue drinking fluids/water and you'll be ok. :hugs: Tomorrow is a follicle/bloodwork check? You should be coming near the end..a few more days now.
> 
> I took Titan back to the shelter yesterday. Hopefully he was able to get adopted. There was a parade in that area of the city, so not sure how many people could actually get to the SPCA, but if there were visitors, I'm pretty sure he got adopted. He tried to hang himself on the car ride back to the shelter. I even stopped once to adjust his leash and I thought sure he was going to try to jump out of the car. He loves car rides, but he's not a good passenger at.all. Oh well. I was sad returning home when I had to put away all his toys/blankets/crate. Hopefully I can get another dog after Christmas. Oh, I went to a cookie party on saturday and my oatmeal lace cookies were a success. One lady put the remaining 5 or 6 in her goody bag. She said she couldn't stop eating them. hee hee. Saved me from taking them home, although they were really good.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a great weekend.

You could have a catering or baking business!!! My friend left finance and started a baking business and does cakes, cake pops, cupcakes, cookies all for her friends kids parties and gifts...she does very well. I'm glad the warm washcloth works!! The last 2 nights I haven't bled either and I am not as sore. The nausea comes and goes, but when it comes I get the chills as well. Boobs were so painful but not the last day or so. I go for my u/s at 11:30. Amy or Kfs you go today as well right?

How are you feeling Booger? Beagle how many more nights of stimming do you have? Feeling full is a great sign, those 26 eggies will be ready to go!

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## beaglemom

He ladies...I think my discomfort is not even the tip of the iceberg. Not a lot of growth since Friday. My largest went from 9 to 14...which is good, but not great. He said I am on a conservative dose of follistim (225). So he switched me to 2 viles of menopur a night & adding in the ganirelix. Which sucks because that means 2 shots I think...and I think I can mix the G with my M which means no sodium chloride. When people say M burns, it is actually the SC...because I get no burn when I just use the F & M together. So he thinks a weekend retrieval...I go back Wed. My husband is nervous about work I think. But I am happy about a weekend retrieval because it gives me a few more hours of PTO so I can take a half day before the end of year. However, any delay after Wed is one more day after Christmas that I have to wait. But oh well. I had to order more M. Hopefully I have enough insurance to cover it...still a $160 copay.

Anyways...the u/s took a while because of so many eggs. He did not give me a total count, but I am pretty sure he measured at least 5 on each side. I can't tell what they are doing in there...no idea how they keep it all straight. But overall he seemed pleased. After my bloodwork he may increase the follistim as well.

Oh & I forgot...I got the hot dr! There are 3...the woman who is older & technically my dr, an older man, & this guy who seems mid to late 30s & he is Asian...I don't think Asian people show their true age, so he could be older. I am usually not attracted to other guys...except movie stars...but I am in love with this guy for some reason.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> He ladies...I think my discomfort is not even the tip of the iceberg. Not a lot of growth since Friday. My largest went from 9 to 14...which is good, but not great. He said I am on a conservative dose of follistim (225). So he switched me to 2 viles of menopur a night & adding in the ganirelix. Which sucks because that means 2 shots I think...and I think I can mix the G with my M which means no sodium chloride. When people say M burns, it is actually the SC...because I get no burn when I just use the F & M together. So he thinks a weekend retrieval...I go back Wed. My husband is nervous about work I think. But I am happy about a weekend retrieval because it gives me a few more hours of PTO so I can take a half day before the end of year. However, any delay after Wed is one more day after Christmas that I have to wait. But oh well. I had to order more M. Hopefully I have enough insurance to cover it...still a $160 copay.
> 
> Anyways...the u/s took a while because of so many eggs. He did not give me a total count, but I am pretty sure he measured at least 5 on each side. I can't tell what they are doing in there...no idea how they keep it all straight. But overall he seemed pleased. After my bloodwork he may increase the follistim as well.
> 
> Oh & I forgot...I got the hot dr! There are 3...the woman who is older & technically my dr, an older man, & this guy who seems mid to late 30s & he is Asian...I don't think Asian people show their true age, so he could be older. I am usually not attracted to other guys...except movie stars...but I am in love with this guy for some reason.

9 to 14 from Fri is excellent for the dose you're on. Be patient...some maybe just at 10 or below but they will catch up. If you mix the menopur and let it sit the sodium chloride doesn't sting as much. I used to mix it and inject that last. Hang in there you're almost there.


----------



## beaglemom

I am def fine with the way things are going. I think being on this dose of F has stopped me from overstimulating so far. We will see how the bloodwork looks. But for the most part, I haven't felt too bad. And I think my body is getting used to all this because my headaches have gone away too. Just because no bloodwork before Christmas doesn't mean a test won't show positive before then. Besides, if my sister comes down, I wouldn't see her until the following week anyways. But if I get a positive test by Christmas, I am def telling my mom!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Beagle* - I'm glad your monitoring appointment went well this morning! It does get more uncomfortable towards the end of stimming, for sure. My ultrasounds also got more uncomfortable, to the point where I was dreading them as much as looking forward to them. I guess that's a good sign of all your eggies growing. Oooh, a hot doctor would be nice. Mine is just weird and awkward. A nice guy but definitely not Mr. Personality. 

*Terri* - I'm sure that was hard dropping Titan off. Although I would think he would have to get adopted pretty quickly seeing how cute and sweet he is and all. Your cookies sound delicious! So, when do you go for monitoring again? Transfer is just a few days away now. I hope those PIO shots aren't too bad.

*babywhisperer* - I hope your ultrasound goes well today! Good luck!

Hello to everyone else! I hope everyone had a nice weekend. :flower: I know we have Terri and Erin scheduled for transfer this week. :xmas8:

My weekend was pretty good. Friday, I worked from home part of the day. I was pretty useless as my brain was still foggy. I had a conference call and I think I ended up confusing everyone on it as well. :dohh: Saturday I tried to work on my pillowcases some more but ended up helping DH pressure can some starter wort (it helps grow the yeast for his beer making). I think it made him appreciate and realize how time consuming all that canning I did this summer was. Yesterday, we went and got our Christmas tree in the morning then cleaned house in the afternoon. I scrubbed the kitchen cabinets while DH dusted and vacuumed the house. Then I mopped the floors. We have hardwood and tile throughout the downstairs. While I love it most of the time, boy do I hate mopping. It does feel pretty nice underfoot when done, though. After we were done cleaning, the tree went up and got decorated. :xmas9: I attached some pictures of our tree and me trying to relax afterwards. It was good day but I think I overdid a little bit as I am cramping a bit today. Good thing I'm on my butt all day at work. I am also still super bloated, which sucks because I feel like a big ol' blob. I have to wear super baggy pants to hide my little tagalong and since I can't exercise right now, I just feel gross all the way around. :grr:

In other news, I got my tentative calendar for transfer in February!! Right now, it's scheduled for Feb. 23. While it stills seems like a lifetime away, it won't be too long now. Just hoping that my mock transfer next month goes well! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 9









FullSizeRender_1.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning all!
Booger - what a lovely tree. I love your mantle too - the fire looks so nice and cozy. Sounds like you had a busy weekend - be careful! You should be resting. So exciting to get your calendar! The time will fly by and it'll be here before you know it! And yes, you're done with the big hurdle.

Terri - sorry you had to give back Titan. That must've been tough. But I'm sure he will get adopted FAST!

Beagle - sorry you are feeling uncomfortable. :(

Afm - got home last night from Whistler. We had such a fun weekend. It was just fun to hang out with our friends, go out to dinner, stay out late drinking/dancing, Christmas shop, just do whatever we want. I did NOT enjoy the actual snowboarding, in fact, it was pure misery! I couldn't remember anything from my lessons and I spent the entire time falling down the mountain. And crying. I was really pathetic. I got to the bottom after one run and then went back to the hotel to sit in the hot tub. Haha. Needless to say I am REALLY sore today - my neck, my arms, my hips, my ankle. Ugh! Anyways, back to the grind this morning...

Hope you guys all had a great weekend!


----------



## beaglemom

That is awesome Booger.

My nurse called & estrogen is at 774...so same meds as the dr said earlier...225 F, 2 viles M, & 1 G. She said I can put the F in one M & G in the other then suck them both up in one syringe for one shot. Yikes! But glad it can all be combined.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I sure got behind again, didn't I? I have been ridiculously busy, and also didnt feel great over the weekend... mostly just a tension headache all weekend, which had me not wanting to do anything.

beagle, sounds like things are progressing great, so that's wonderful news. I was excited to see your initial egg count, that's awesome.:thumbup: I can't believe how fast time has flown by! Do I need to change your dates on the front page, or do I have you pretty close?

terri, sorry you had to say goodbye to your pup. But I'm sure he did get adopted. He sounded like a sweet little guy. :) Is your transfer on Wed? Sorry if I missed a post, but I have in my head that you were only going to be delayed by a day. I need to change you on the front page. Glad the IM injections have been more bearable with the washcloth and the new circles! 

LadySosa, sounds like a great time in Whistler! Although sorry about the snow boarding fiasco, hehe. I wonder if I'd be the same way... I've never been snowboarding before, but have always imagined myself making it down once like you, and then hitting the hottub, LOL.

Leens, I think I saw a BFP, right??? YAY, congrats! :happydance: Let me know how many days past transfer you were when you got the pos beta, and I'll add you to our successes on the front page. Oh, and I read your story about your siblings, and my heart broke for you. I'm so sorry you're dealing with that from them, that's terrible. My heart went out to you. I'm super close to my siblings, and I could only imagine how much that would hurt me if they pulled something like that. So sorry. But we're here for ya whenever you need to vent!:flower:

Hi to everyone else!! Hope all our prego gals are doing great!!! 

AFM, I haven't heard anything from my clinic yet today, so I'm only assuming that my embryos are re-expanding at a normal pace and will be ready for PGS biopsy by noon. Surely they'd know by now, thirty minutes before, right? I feel like they'd have a general idea by looking at their progress by now. So I'm just telling myself that no news is good news. Transfer is scheduled for 2pm tomorrow, unless they get the results sooner... in which case, they'll call me to come in earlier. PRAYING that I have at LEAST 1-2 viable embies in there! And of course, 3 or all would be welcome news too, but not likely. On an unrelated note, I'm going after work to get my hair trimmed and freshen up my highlights and get a brow wax. I'm overdue, so it will feel really good to get that done, and not have to worry about it between now and Xmas when my mind will be on other things.


----------



## beaglemom

You can leave my dates the same. I should know something more exact on Wed I hope. Transfer should still be next week sometime.

I know I would hate snow boarding & skiing. I hate being in the snow.


----------



## ERosePW

Well, I just got an update from my clinic. Only three of the four made the full progress by noon. The fourth one just wasn't re-expanding at the same pace. So only three will be biopsied, and i'll know tomorrow whether that fourth one was even strong enough to finish re-expanding at all. I guess if it survives, we just re-freeze it without a biopsy. So... down to three already! I honestly wasn't expecting that, so it's a little bit of a downer. I knew it was a possibility, so i'm not in shock... just a little disappointed.


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry Erin...but I am sure out of the 3 you will have one good one for sure. Maybe your odds are you got all the bad ones out of the way first & only good ones left :)

So I had to pay full price for my Menopur...ran out of insurance :( Oh well...I only got 1 box which is what he said...it should get me through Thur night which I would think would be PLENTY of time to get my eggs at the right size.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Well, I just got an update from my clinic. Only three of the four made the full progress by noon. The fourth one just wasn't re-expanding at the same pace. So only three will be biopsied, and i'll know tomorrow whether that fourth one was even strong enough to finish re-expanding at all. I guess if it survives, we just re-freeze it without a biopsy. So... down to three already! I honestly wasn't expecting that, so it's a little bit of a downer. I knew it was a possibility, so i'm not in shock... just a little disappointed.

Don't lose hope, it may just take that one a little longer. 3 is more than I had to work with by day 5...I had 1 to transfer and 1 to freeze. It only takes one! Sorry you weren't feeling well this weekend...I hope you're better!

Just got back from the Dr and we saw & heard the heartbeat! Teeny tiny flicker measuring 150bpm. He said I'm measuring 6w3d and no need for blood tests anymore, no more betas! I think I have 1 more week on PIO which will be amazing. I feel a lot more at ease and will continue to as I get closer to my 2nd tri which is a ways away.

Amy and Kfs did you have u/s today?


----------



## kfs1

Beagle - I felt so bloated and gross, too. Completely normal. Sounds like things are moving along! :)

Terri - Aww. I'm sorry that you had to bring your puppy back but like you said, hopefully he'll get adopted right away. Everything still on schedule for Wednesday?

Booger - Love the pics. Your tree looks great. Yay for a schedule! It'll be here before you know it.

LadySosa - Your weekend sounds lovely. Your description of snowboarding sounds very familiar to me. I only went once and I literally fell about 100 times down the mountain. I remember being SOOO sore the next day, too!

Erin - Don't lose hope yet. Remember, they're looking for the strongest embies so you know you'll have a better chance overall. You still have 3 which is great! Can't wait for tomorrow!

Babyw - Congrats on the great scan! :happydance:

I had my scan today, too, and also saw the heartbeat and the fetal pole. Absolutely amazing! Heartbeat was 115 RPM and things were measuring on schedule. One more appt with my RE and then she's releasing me already. Also, looks like on more week of patches and gross crinone and then I'll hopefully be free of that.


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-Great news!! No more bloodwork, and only one more week of PIO. Woop woop! Do you remember how many vials you got? I got three, and I hope that's enough. I only got one vial of del-estrogen, and I also hope that's enough until the end of the month. The label is big so I can't really tell how much del estrogen is in there. Luckily it's pretty cheap if I do have to order more. Oh, and nope on the baking/cooking business. My kitchen is really super small, and I like being an amateur experimenter. hee hee. I don't think I would like cooking full time.

ERose-This is what you wanted...to know whether your embies were ok, so you found out that one wasn't REALLY ok, but you still have three great ones left, and tomorrow morning you'll find out that you have three beauties and the doctor will just have to decide which two to transfer, and one, maybe two will go back for next time. You're still ok and you totally still have a chance. Don't feel bad/sad at all.

LadySosa-I have never been snowboarding, but it's because people say it's hard. PLUS, with my cold hands syndrome, I just can't hang in the snow like I used to, and if I was going to hang, it would be skiing, because I know (knew) how to ski and I'd have a lesser chance of falling down all the time. Good for you for doing it, but you knew your limits so you were the first back to the hot tub! I don't blame you. Glad you had a fun time.

booger-You are such a little artsy pants. I love the tree and the mantle. I want to come to Montana and stay inside at your house! Looks very inviting. I don't even know if I'll put up our tree..although there is still plenty of time. We have a Charlie Brown fake tree with like three ornaments and some lights, so it's not like it's difficult to do. I'm just not really in the spirit.

I think that's everyone...amy and kfs1-stop by when you can. We're eager to hear from you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Hope all is well. I am just waiting until the 2nd to start the injections again. Other than that not much going on. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Beagle - I felt so bloated and gross, too. Completely normal. Sounds like things are moving along! :)
> 
> Terri - Aww. I'm sorry that you had to bring your puppy back but like you said, hopefully he'll get adopted right away. Everything still on schedule for Wednesday?
> 
> Booger - Love the pics. Your tree looks great. Yay for a schedule! It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> LadySosa - Your weekend sounds lovely. Your description of snowboarding sounds very familiar to me. I only went once and I literally fell about 100 times down the mountain. I remember being SOOO sore the next day, too!
> 
> Erin - Don't lose hope yet. Remember, they're looking for the strongest embies so you know you'll have a better chance overall. You still have 3 which is great! Can't wait for tomorrow!
> 
> Babyw - Congrats on the great scan! :happydance:
> 
> I had my scan today, too, and also saw the heartbeat and the fetal pole. Absolutely amazing! Heartbeat was 115 RPM and things were measuring on schedule. One more appt with my RE and then she's releasing me already. Also, looks like on more week of patches and gross crinone and then I'll hopefully be free of that.

Woohoo great news!! Has your Dr become more upbeat now? You must feel so happy!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> BabyW-Great news!! No more bloodwork, and only one more week of PIO. Woop woop! Do you remember how many vials you got? I got three, and I hope that's enough. I only got one vial of del-estrogen, and I also hope that's enough until the end of the month. The label is big so I can't really tell how much del estrogen is in there. Luckily it's pretty cheap if I do have to order more. Oh, and nope on the baking/cooking business. My kitchen is really super small, and I like being an amateur experimenter. hee hee. I don't think I would like cooking full time.
> 
> ERose-This is what you wanted...to know whether your embies were ok, so you found out that one wasn't REALLY ok, but you still have three great ones left, and tomorrow morning you'll find out that you have three beauties and the doctor will just have to decide which two to transfer, and one, maybe two will go back for next time. You're still ok and you totally still have a chance. Don't feel bad/sad at all.
> 
> LadySosa-I have never been snowboarding, but it's because people say it's hard. PLUS, with my cold hands syndrome, I just can't hang in the snow like I used to, and if I was going to hang, it would be skiing, because I know (knew) how to ski and I'd have a lesser chance of falling down all the time. Good for you for doing it, but you knew your limits so you were the first back to the hot tub! I don't blame you. Glad you had a fun time.
> 
> booger-You are such a little artsy pants. I love the tree and the mantle. I want to come to Montana and stay inside at your house! Looks very inviting. I don't even know if I'll put up our tree..although there is still plenty of time. We have a Charlie Brown fake tree with like three ornaments and some lights, so it's not like it's difficult to do. I'm just not really in the spirit.
> 
> I think that's everyone...amy and kfs1-stop by when you can. We're eager to hear from you!

Terri I am on my 4th bottle of PIO and will use it all.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Erin - I know you're bummed but you do have the 3 that were well enough to be biopsied. All of this is so hard. Ugh. I'm sorry. What if the one that wasn't expanded enough to biopsy survives the day - could you pick one of your 3 that was biopsied and normal to transfer with the one that wasn't biopsied instead of refreezing?? I'm still so excited for you tomorrow. Please check-in when you can and let us know how it goes. We are all cheering for you and your little embies!!!! 

LadySosa - Snowboarding is tough!!! I always felt like I had been beat up after going. The hot tub sounds way more inviting!! I am more than a little jealous you went to the ski hill. Our little local hill opened last weekend but I haven't gone yet. They don't have quite enough snow for my taste. I'm hoping for a bunch more snow soon - I imagine we'll try to go on Christmas since we don't have any family around. It's fun to go up because there aren't a ton of people and we can drink beer and ski all day. :yipee:

Terri - Your Charlie Brown tree sounds great, actually. Sometimes I wonder why I go to all the trouble. I mainly just wanted to get out of the house yesterday and we already had the permit to cut our tree. Now we have to keep the dogs from knocking it over! Our big dog STILL has his cone on so he isn't allowed too close. :haha: 

babywhisperer - I'm glad your ultrasound went well and that you heard that little heartbeat ticking away. :thumbup:

kfs - Oh my goodness! How exciting that you heard the heartbeat!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you and DH!!!

brighteyez - Good to hear from you! You're less than a month away from going again. Wahoo!

Beagle - Glad you can combine all those shots into one. I think my E2 was right around where yours was at this time. You're doing great. You don't want them growing too fast so that you can ensure most of them will have time to be mature. I'm excited for you!

This is going to be one busy week at work. I hope that makes it go by quicker!


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks girls, I'm not super down or anything... I'm doing fine, and still remaining positive. I was just a tad disappointed to be losing one biopsy because a) I felt like with 4, I had a tiny bit more chance of having at least 2 viable, and b) The cost doesn't change from 4 to 3, so kinda just wanted them all done. But I'm good. None of this is in my control, and it all happens for a reason. Thanks for all your encouraging words. :)

BabyW and kfs, thats SOO great that you girls had good ultrasounds, wuhu!! Love that you heard that heartbeats!! So exciting. I'm so thrilled for you both!!

Oh, booger, I meant to say, your house decorations looked really pretty.:thumbup: Thanks for sharing!

terri, I've got you down for the 10th. So excited that you're the day after mine. I bet I will be naughty and test at home before you... you are so much stronger than me!!

beagle, thats what i keep telling myself, hehe... hopefully we used all the bad ones, and all we have left are good ones! Haha! Sorry you had to pay for the menopur.... I know at some point I'll be running out of insurance too.

Hi brighteyez, good to hear from ya. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi brighteyez! :juggle: for you. hee hee. Been there, done that, put the t-shirt in goodwill!

booger-Oh yeah, I forgot to say woohoo on the schedule. Great news. It seriously will be around the corner. Do you have to start taking meds prior to that? I guess I started a few weeks prior to transfer, so if you do, we're looking at mid-January for you to start doing stuff. 

kfs1-Oh, so great that your baby's heart is going in revolutions. I'm a nerd, so RPM is funny to me. I think we have a little biker babe in your belly. So cute. I'm happy you're being released. Hopefully your OBGYN will be way more upbeat and awesome. And if not, change pronto. I can't go through 9 months of worry, and neither should you. Oh, and more importantly, I love your ticker. So much better than one blue dot. hee hee.

BabyW-thanks for that. At least I know that I may need to order one more vial should all be successful starting on Wednesday. Yeah!! And you are taking it until you're 8 weeks, correct? I'm ready now.

Allright, ladies..my day is over. I'm running to the plaza to pick up my sister's present at black house/white market. She thought she was going into labor this morning, but then she walked to the mailbox and realized she's fine. I can't wait to get the call that my newest niece or nephew is here! She's due on the 19th, but her contractions are really getting strong. :wohoo:


----------



## ERosePW

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Erin - I know you're bummed but you do have the 3 that were well enough to be biopsied. All of this is so hard. Ugh. I'm sorry. What if the one that wasn't expanded enough to biopsy survives the day - could you pick one of your 3 that was biopsied and normal to transfer with the one that wasn't biopsied instead of refreezing?? I'm still so excited for you tomorrow. Please check-in when you can and let us know how it goes. We are all cheering for you and your little embies!!!!

Thats kinda what I was thinking... if it does survive the day, maybe we go ahead and transfer that one, along with a biopsied one. I would hate to re-freeze it if it was barely strong enough to survive this thaw. But at the same time, if I do have 2 good ones from the biopsies, I know I'll be tempted to put in two good ones, to increase my chances that at least one will stick. If this were my first time, I don't think I'd feel so desperate, but third time, I'm starting to feel it.:wacko: I'll just see what they recommend tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## moni77

Yay on the heartbeats BabyW and kfs!!! 

Erin looking forward to hearing you have 3 great perfect embies tomorrow - if you do how many are you trnsfering?

terri - yay for Wednesday!

Beagle - that is a good progression - so lucky you get to combine all into 1 shot - I had 4 shots a day!! 2 in the AM and 2 at night. 

Hi to all!

AFM - booked my flight to LA for Presidents weekend for my baby shower thrown by my mom -I have a feeling she has already started buying stuff - she mentioned how cute all the baby stuff is. How do you get a mom to calm down...


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Moni!! We'll still transfer two. How fun that you're having a baby shower in LA. :) I'm sure your mom has already started!! My mom will be the same way! I dont think there's a way to get them to calm down. :) Thats so cute.

Oh, I meant to tell you girls this story. I was chatting with one of the other REs at my clinic when I was there last, and he told me a story. He said he had a patient who had 12 embryos. She did four transfers with 2 embies each, and all failed. She was so sad and frustrated and at her wits end, so she told him to just put her last four in there. He advised against it, and tried refusing, but she insisted that's what she was gonna do, no matter what, even if it meant taking her embryos to another RE. So he did it, and she ended up prego with quadruplets. CRAZY, right? After FOUR other transfers failing, she gets prego with quads.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Hi brighteyez! :juggle: for you. hee hee. Been there, done that, put the t-shirt in goodwill!
> 
> booger-Oh yeah, I forgot to say woohoo on the schedule. Great news. It seriously will be around the corner. Do you have to start taking meds prior to that? I guess I started a few weeks prior to transfer, so if you do, we're looking at mid-January for you to start doing stuff.
> 
> kfs1-Oh, so great that your baby's heart is going in revolutions. I'm a nerd, so RPM is funny to me. I think we have a little biker babe in your belly. So cute. I'm happy you're being released. Hopefully your OBGYN will be way more upbeat and awesome. And if not, change pronto. I can't go through 9 months of worry, and neither should you. Oh, and more importantly, I love your ticker. So much better than one blue dot. hee hee.
> 
> BabyW-thanks for that. At least I know that I may need to order one more vial should all be successful starting on Wednesday. Yeah!! And you are taking it until you're 8 weeks, correct? I'm ready now.
> 
> Allright, ladies..my day is over. I'm running to the plaza to pick up my sister's present at black house/white market. She thought she was going into labor this morning, but then she walked to the mailbox and realized she's fine. I can't wait to get the call that my newest niece or nephew is here! She's due on the 19th, but her contractions are really getting strong. :wohoo:

I am 6w3d right now and if I go another week I will be a few shy of 8weeks. I hope I don't have to order a 5th bottle...maybe I can do those dreaded endometrin supps since I have 3 boxes left.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Oh, so great that your baby's heart is going in revolutions. I'm a nerd, so RPM is funny to me. I think we have a little biker babe in your belly.

Hahahaha. Woops. :) :dohh:


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I know what you mean on the PGS cost...I think the base price for me covers 8...so no idea what I will do if they get more than 8 which I hope they do. It's like a constant digging in the pockets for more money. Oh well...just waiting for the outcome.

Crazy story. I can imagine the desperation she was feeling, but that was a crazy move. But I bet that is what has happened to you...all the bad ones in the beginning.I don't know what I would do with multiples over 2. Yikes.

I am excited about my progression. It doesn't even seem bad that I have to wait a few more days. I really think I lost some meds on the first 2 nights which is why maybe I am behind. Just sucks needing more meds...I wondered at the beginning why only 10 viles if I could stim for 8-12 days. But oh well. But very glad I do not seem to be over stimulating.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...I could not stay awake last night. We were watching Paranormal Activity3. I told my husband I was falling asleep & he said he was turning off the movie because he couldn't watch that stuff by himself! So we got in bed after I woke from the couch & I fell back asleep within 10 minutes. I think it was either the extra meds or the lack of sleep the night before. Then I woke up this morning feeling a combination of sick, beat up, & just gross. I feel better now that I woke up & took a shower...but I felt like I was hit by a bus or something. Maybe it was the dead sleep I was in or something. Anyways...at work early...trying to put in some extra time in case retrieval is on Friday...but I really hope it is Saturday so I don't have to miss work. I don't have enough time built up, so I would have to work a couple of hours on Monday to make it up...which would suck since I should be on vacation all week.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today ERose! Check in when you're PUPO. hee hee. I can't believe this day is here once again. <3

Beaglemom-Hmm...not sure what's going on with you, but I hope your retrieval is also on Saturday so you don't have to miss time. Smart thinking as far as being there early.

moni-Awesome news about your shower. Let your mom buy all the stuff she wants. It'll save you from having to buy it, and she's probably just SO thrilled. By kid #3, you'll be on your own. :winkwink:

My transfer is scheduled for 1:30pm tomorrow. The rude nurse called (although I have just accepted her for who she is, and things are much better (plus, she drew the circles on me!)) and asked me if I needed to write down the instructions for Wed. I said 'Well, just give them to me, and I'll see if they are difficult.' hee hee. She said 'bring your id, a full bladder, and be there at 1pm.' I was like 'That's easy. Thanks.' :wacko: The sucky thing about having it at 1pm is I have all day to think about whether they are going to call and change their minds. 

In other news, my sister had her baby girl this morning at 2:30. I probably won't see her until this summer, but all is well. She named her Veronica. I was hoping that her previous baby was Veronica, but it wasn't and now this baby is. So happy for her. And..by Christmas maybe she can relax a little bit and the whole family will be in the swing of things. My dad is already at her house and my older sister is driving in next Monday, so she'll have plenty of help. I told my hubs this morning as he was leaving that my sis had a baby girl and he said 'What?' I was like 'My sister had her baby.' He was like 'She was early. Have a good day!' A man of few words..I guess he'll never know her name unless he finds out on Facebook. HA!


----------



## kfs1

Erin - It's your day!! Fx fx fx! :happydance:

Terri - Congrats again on being an Auntie. 

Babyw - I wouldn't say she's more upbeat because that's just her personality but she's much more smiley and she didn't say anything like "We're not out of the woods yet." at my last appointment. She seems pleased overall. Still, she did get me pregnant so I'll always be thankful to her.

Moni - That's so fun that you're going to have your baby shower in LA. Does all of your family live out there?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! 

Kfs and BabyW, how exciting! Congrats on hearing the heartbeat! It must be so exciting to transition to an OBGYN. It must feel real. =)

Terri - congrats on being an aunty! That's exciting. You have to show up with your bladder full to the transfer? Why's that? FX'ed for tomorrow!

Erin - good luck today! Can't wait to hear an update!!

Booger - that sounds fun - skiing and drinking beer on Xmas. I like when there's nobody around! That was the thing with Whistler - there were a gazillion people around skiing, it made it a little stressful to learn.

Beagle - sorry you're feeling so tired. Retrieval is coming fast!!

Afm - I've been trying to get my appointments all nailed down. It's hard to coordinate with my RE's schedule, my schedule, and the actual IVF timing. 'Informed Consent' appointment is first, I wanted to schedule it for 1/5, then the suppression check on 1/6, but my doc is booked on 1/5. Anyone know if the informed consent (I think it's when I sign paperwork and do initial bloodwork?) can be BEFORE 1/1, even if my infertility treatment coverage won't be effective yet? I suspect if it's before 1/1 my insurance company will reject the claim. I have this question into the nurse, so we'll see what she says.

Also - I booked my injection class for 1/9. Anyone know if DHs are allowed to attend? Mine was thinking it would 'cost extra' or something....I don't think it actually costs anything in the first place....but I have no idea!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-I'm sure you can sign that paperwork early. I would just ask. I also don't understand why you couldn't do the paperwork the same day as the suppression check. It will probably only take a few minutes, but maybe you and hubs have to be there to sign the papers. We went to two separate places since there is an office closer to his work, he showed up there, met with a nurse and signed it in front of her, and then a few days later I met with my nurse and signed my portion.

I also did not go to injection class, but I would imagine you should be able to bring a guest. :) especially if he's the one doing the injections! Sorry I can't be of more help. I also don't know why my bladder is supposed to be full. :shrug: It's just the standard at my place. Luckily the transfer is pretty quick so I can go pee as soon as I'm done.

*update* I did a google search and this is what I found: _This procedure is performed under ultrasound guidance and is generally no more uncomfortable than a pap smear. Unlike most of the ultrasounds that are done in a fertility center, the ultrasound for an IVF embryo transfer is an abdominal ultrasound. It is therefore necessary for the patient to drink a lot of fluid so that her bladder is full. The full bladder provides an "acoustic window" that allows the doctor to see the uterus more easily. It also straightens the angle between the cervix and the uterus and often makes it easier to pass the catheter into the uterus._


----------



## Babywhisperer

Terri congrats on the new niece! You must be so excited! I hope this is a good omen for a bfp for you!!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Erin thinking of you this morning. Crossing fingers and toes for you!

Kfs I can understand the gratitude. I am so thankful for my Dr's insistence in moving on from IUI and for telling me what I needed to hear, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear. How are you feeling?

Beagle, I can't watch Paranormal Activity, dh comes home from work late a lot and every sound in the house when I'm alone will only freak me out!

I'm working from home today, my nanny had surgery and is still on pain meds and can't drive. It's storming like crazy so not having to commute in this is great. 

Ladysosa I meant to say good for you for trying to snowboard. I've heard it's hard and you're incredibly sore the next day. I am dying to get to Whistler, I've seen pics and want to go so badly!! Dh is an amazing skier and would love it.

How's everyone doing?

Brighteyez I hope you're staying busy during the waiting period.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Kfs and BabyW, how exciting! Congrats on hearing the heartbeat! It must be so exciting to transition to an OBGYN. It must feel real. =)
> 
> Terri - congrats on being an aunty! That's exciting. You have to show up with your bladder full to the transfer? Why's that? FX'ed for tomorrow!
> 
> Erin - good luck today! Can't wait to hear an update!!
> 
> Booger - that sounds fun - skiing and drinking beer on Xmas. I like when there's nobody around! That was the thing with Whistler - there were a gazillion people around skiing, it made it a little stressful to learn.
> 
> Beagle - sorry you're feeling so tired. Retrieval is coming fast!!
> 
> Afm - I've been trying to get my appointments all nailed down. It's hard to coordinate with my RE's schedule, my schedule, and the actual IVF timing. 'Informed Consent' appointment is first, I wanted to schedule it for 1/5, then the suppression check on 1/6, but my doc is booked on 1/5. Anyone know if the informed consent (I think it's when I sign paperwork and do initial bloodwork?) can be BEFORE 1/1, even if my infertility treatment coverage won't be effective yet? I suspect if it's before 1/1 my insurance company will reject the claim. I have this question into the nurse, so we'll see what she says.
> 
> Also - I booked my injection class for 1/9. Anyone know if DHs are allowed to attend? Mine was thinking it would 'cost extra' or something....I don't think it actually costs anything in the first place....but I have no idea!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

Injection class is free and dh came. It was good for him to see how involved this is and what I would be going through. It made him have more patience and compassion.


----------



## beaglemom

I did have to pay for my injection class...I think it was like $50 or something like that. My husband did come & actually for IUI I was with other people but for IVF we were by ourselves with the nurse which was nice. I would think you can sign paperwork day of. I signed all mine at my meds class. I would also be nervous about dating it before 1/1...insurance can be tricky. My office also says to have a full bladder. They say it helps them manuever & see everything better.

Good luck today Erin! This is going to be it for you...you me & Terri are the next wave of BFPs on this thread!!! Dammit!!! :)

Oh & today a coworker was talking to me about her personal stuff...birth control or whatever. She had a hard time conceiving & once they had their baby, they decided no more. She she was talking about all that. She doesn't know about us TTC. So she said her pregnancy was miserable & she was not one of those upbeat pregnant ladies. And then she said I don't think you would be a good pregnant person either. I do not take offense to this...one she doesn't know what I am doing & I have always had the no kids attitude...and two, I am not much of an emotional or touchy feely person. I am pretty blunt & just want to get things done. I am different at home. Even the guy in my office was saying how I do not ask him about his weekend or whatever. He asks me then I say fine & ask him...being polite. It is not that I don't care...I am just not a morning person & I just don't think to ask...sometimes I can be a robot. But I thought the pregnancy remark was funny considering my circumstances. Oh & we got in to a whole conversation (the 3 of us) about Derek Jeter & how it is mathmatically impossible for him to not have kids...being a professional athlete. I was like birth control does actually work. You are married & no kids. And he said well I know borth control is happening but you never know with some women who sleep with celebraties...and I said birth control does work both ways, you know?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!!

Good luck today, Erin! I hope all goes smoothly and easy, peasy.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone!! I'm sorry I haven't checked in (and with so much going on) but I have been SO sick. My throat has been on FIRE, with a small cough and a fever. I told DH that if I wasn't feeling better this morning I was going to the Dr. or Urgent Care but when I woke up the fever and fire throat is gone. Only the cough and foggy head feeling is left. My friend freaked me out and told me it was dangerous to have a fever during pregnancy, but don't know how true that is.

Terri - Congrats on being an Auntie (again) lol. Good luck tomorrow. I was gonna tell you before too, that I really admire that you foster dogs. I'm afraid if I tried it, it would break my heart each time I had to take them back. Also my DH is more of a I like my dog but not other people's dogs, type person :/ I love all dogs though.

Erin - Good luck today. I'm thinking about you.

Beaglemom - I'm glad things are progressing well. It's almost time :)

Kfs1 & Babywhisperer - Congrats on seeing the heartbeat. So excited for the both of you. And take that Dr. Debbie Downer :)

I'm sorry if I missed anyone or anything, my head is still only working at about 50% today. My ultrasound is tomorrow. I will check in after I go.


----------



## Amy1976

oh and Booger, I love your tree and fireplace. We have one of those fake fireplaces they put in a lot of the newer Southern California houses. They have fake logs and you turn on the gas with a light switch haha. There's no fuss or mess but I really wish I could burn real wood. I love the smell.


----------



## beaglemom

We have a gas fireplace as well but never paid to hook it up. I would much prefer wood...even if extra work & maintenance involved.

It is not good to have a fever during pregnancy...something about your core being overheated. I would def ask your dr what to do. There are only specific things you can take while pregnant & you do not want to be walking around untreated. I hope your u/s goes smoothly!

We fostered quite a few dogs for a beagle rescue. We loved it. But the rescue was over an hour away when we did adoptathons & with our fertility treatments, it was just too much. Plus we had adopted a dog Jan 2013. So we had 3 of our own & one foster. Once she was adopted, we had started TTC. So we will see what the new year brings. Maybe once pregnant & with my regular ob, I will be able to foster again. A lot of the new parents have facebook, so we can keep up with our foster pups after adoption.

The dr also pointed out I had a lot of mucus going on...I can def tell...it is really gross & makes me feel so uncomfortable. He pointed it out on the u/s. I never know what I am looking at. Anyone see the Friends episode where Rachel started crying because she couldn't see the baby? I am afraid I will be that way...:)


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, just wanted to check in, and then I'm gonna vedge in front of the TV. I had my transfer earlier today, because they got my PGS results earlier than expected. 

Out of the 3 biopsied, only 1 was viable, and they're still not sure whether my 4th will make it or not, so we only transferred the one. I'm honestly totally ok w/ all of this today. This is gonna sound super weird, but when they gave me the pic of my embryo, I had this immediate strong feeling that this one is going to be coming into the world. For my other 2 transfers, I remained optimistic and everything, but I didnt get the same feeling I got today. 

PGS is fascinating... For my 2 that weren't normal, my RE told me the exact chromosomes in both of them that were screwy, and the reason they wouldn't be conducive to becoming a life. I dont remember much of that, because I dont fully understand it, but it was interesting at the time. They also asked if we wanted to know the gender of the one they were putting in, and it caught us off-guard, lol! It had completely left our minds that they'd have that info because we were just concerned w/ viability, ha! It was strange sitting there knowing that I could find out right then and there. We said no though. Neither of us wants to know that info until we know for SURE that this is going to work (even though I already feel sure:winkwink:)

My 4th embie that didnt re-expand yesterday, is still behind today. They said they would've gone ahead and put it in if it had re-expanded by now, but they didnt recommend it because they're seeing a tiny amount of degeneration. They prefer not to put a perfect beautiful embryo in w/ one that's not looking too great, because if the uterus cramps to get rid of the bad one, I guess it could potentially risk loss of the good one. 

Anyway, sorry so long! I had more to report today than I did with my other two transfers, haha. I'll check back in again later.:flower:


----------



## kfs1

Erin - Hooray for a successful transfer. I guess you can feel comfortable in knowing that PGS was the right decision now! That's so great that one of those embies was so strong - that's all you need! I'm positive this is it for you, too. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Hope you get some much-needed rest today.


----------



## kfs1

Ladysosa - I'm no help because I didn't go to an injection class but it sounds like it varies. I would ask your RE about that and see if you can come in earlier to do the informed consent appt for sure. Yay - things are moving along for you!

Terri - Thanks for the info about the full bladder. I had no idea why but remember drinking some tea but then backing off. I was nervous I was going to pee my pants. :)

Babyw - When's your next appt? Next Monday again?

Amy - Sorry that you've been sick. Hope you feel better soon. When's your next appt again?

I have a wood stove and dealing with wood is so annoying!! :)


----------



## moni77

Erin - Yay for the one healthy one!! Can't believe you managed to not find out the gender - don't know if I would have had the restraint. I'm feeling a Christmas miracle coming...

Terri - Good luck for tomorrow!

Amy - feel better. My parents have a working fireplace in their soCal home - it is always nice to have the fire going. It had to get rebuilt after the 96(95?) earthquake.

A lot of my family is near L.A. - but I have such a huge family so we are spread throughout the world. My Cali reception had about 80 people show up - so it can potentially be a big shower.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ERose! I'm so excited for your one strong embie, and we have had a lot of success here with one strong, so I, too, am feeling really good about your transfer today. So..if the other two weren't viable, I wonder about your embryos in the past. Can't look back now, but there is an explanation as to why the others didn't work. Enjoy vegging out. I'm also glad they didn't put the not-so-good one back in. that one can't ruin the perfect little embie you have going on now. And HA!!HA!!...that's funny that they took you off guard when asked about the gender. I'm glad you said no. High five! We have so much going on in our brains it's ridiculous.

Amy-Fevers are scary so I am glad your fire throat went away and it's super early in your pregnancy so you probably wouldn't harm anything at this point. Are you so excited for your u/s tomorrow? Is this the first one since you found out you were having a baby? I can't remember. Oh, and thanks for the kudos. I love fostering. Maybe one day I'll get my own dog, but I don't know when. We also have that fake gas fireplace in our house. It makes the basement really warm, so we don't use it often because our basement retains heat anyway. Every now and again we'll turn it on, but I'm fine with the regular heat and a blanket. No fuss no muss though. I do like that aspect of it.

beagle-I love how you can't tell what's on the ultrasound. Your stories always make me laugh. Last time I had my transfer, the doctor was showing my little squirts of pee moving from my kidney to wherever. I was like 'uh...ok hurry and do this transfer so I can get rid of those little squirts.' My bladder will not be AS full tomorrow. And tomorrow, she or he will have blue goop to remove since it's after 11am when I take my estradiol tablet. hee hee. I'll make them work for their money.


----------



## booger76

Oooooh, congrats, *Erin*!!! It's so awesome that you had that strong feeling about this embryo. Hooray!!! Since I'm living vicariously through all of you, this TWW coming up for you and Terri (with Beagle not far behind) is going to kill me!

*LadySosa *- I had my injection class over the phone! It's interesting reading everyone's replies and seeing the different experiences everyone had. My nurse had sent me a link to a bunch of videos to watch online and honestly those were probably more helpful than her telling me what to do over the phone. Although she did have a trick for dealing with Ganirelix that proved helpful. Here is the link to the videos: https://freedommedteach.com/eng/ I think Erin has shared this before too. And yes, it's very stressful to learn to ski/snowboard when it's crowded. Especially if you aren't super confident in your ability to stop. I would just fall down or crash when I first started learning. Luckily, our local hill here has a great ladies program. I did that for a couple of years and it made a huge difference in my ability. I don't snowboard anymore and to be honest, skiing is more fun to me - mainly because I didn't fall down as much. It makes DH so proud that he converted me from being a snowboarder to a skier. 

*Amy *- I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. Fevers are nothing to mess around with so it's good that it's gone. I hope you feel 100% soon. Good luck at your ultrasound tomorrow! And sometimes I wish I had a switch to get our stove going. There is nothing quite like wood heat.

*Terri* - The full bladder is the worst. My instructions have always been to drink an entire quart of water starting 30 minutes before transfer (mock in my case) and to have all the water down within 15 minutes. It is very uncomfortable, as you know. I feel like I have a tiny bladder to begin with. Oh, and congrats on your new niece. The name Veronica is cute! I've had the song by Elvis Costello stuck in my head most of the day after you posted it this morning. :haha:

*Moni* - Wow! You're set to clean up at your shower. It sounds like it will be fun!

*kfs *- I agree about the wood stove. I love the heat but get tired of the mess. Bark all over the house and dust everywhere. It does save us a bunch of money though. My DH loves to cut trees and split wood so it's no big deal to him. We have to to cut 6-7 cords because all the wood around here is pine or fir. I miss living back East and having hardwood to burn. It would be nice to be able to load down the stove at night and not have to get up in the middle of the night to reload it like I currently do. I should post a picture of our wood shed. :winkwink:

*Beagle* - Ugh. The CM does seem to get to be pretty prolific during stims. I didn't know it would show up on the US though! Interesting. I love looking at the US screen but I never know what I'm looking at. :dohh:

*babywhisperer* - Glad you got to stay home today with the bad weather. Yuck. I hope you guys don't get hit too hard.

Hello to *JCM, knitgirl, brighteyez, Leens*, and *jkb[/B*


----------



## beaglemom

Erin your story makes me think about my wedding dress. You can look at so many but then you just know! This is it for you! The pfs boosts your odds anyway. I'm so excited for the next tww coming. Although getting a little nervous about myself. Just little nerves I think.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies! I have been reading but things have been so crazy busy with work and holidays I haven't taken the time to post. So sorry. I am so happy for you ladies with the growing baby bumps!!!! I think my favorite part is when I hear the updates about the heartbeats! And now Erin has her growing baby bump! So glad you got your strong bean! Rest up! Btw you are a better woman than me. I would have to know the gender!!!
Terri- can't wait for your update tomorrow. 
I was cleaning today and found some paperwork from the beginning of my ivf cycle and time has actually gone by fast. Even though some days seem to drag. My cycle finally started tonight so I will call and update my clinic in the am... I really hope my transfer is still going to be set for around January 8th.


----------



## terripeachy

I am feeling so lazy this morning. Of course, I took the day off work, so there really is no reason to get out of bed. :haha: Maybe in another hour or so.

jkb-yeah, when you don't pay attention, time flies.


----------



## ERosePW

Just getting on to say GL Terri!!! I'll be thinking about you today! 

P.S. I'm staying in bed longer today too, hehe.

Great to hear from you jkb! Glad time is flying for you, and that you started your cycle.


----------



## kfs1

Terrrrrrrri - Yay! The big day is here. Stay in bed a little longer - you deserve. Soon you'll be in the TWW with Erin. :)


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, Terri!!! :flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to check in, and then I'm gonna vedge in front of the TV. I had my transfer earlier today, because they got my PGS results earlier than expected.
> 
> Out of the 3 biopsied, only 1 was viable, and they're still not sure whether my 4th will make it or not, so we only transferred the one. I'm honestly totally ok w/ all of this today. This is gonna sound super weird, but when they gave me the pic of my embryo, I had this immediate strong feeling that this one is going to be coming into the world. For my other 2 transfers, I remained optimistic and everything, but I didnt get the same feeling I got today.
> 
> PGS is fascinating... For my 2 that weren't normal, my RE told me the exact chromosomes in both of them that were screwy, and the reason they wouldn't be conducive to becoming a life. I dont remember much of that, because I dont fully understand it, but it was interesting at the time. They also asked if we wanted to know the gender of the one they were putting in, and it caught us off-guard, lol! It had completely left our minds that they'd have that info because we were just concerned w/ viability, ha! It was strange sitting there knowing that I could find out right then and there. We said no though. Neither of us wants to know that info until we know for SURE that this is going to work (even though I already feel sure:winkwink:)
> 
> My 4th embie that didnt re-expand yesterday, is still behind today. They said they would've gone ahead and put it in if it had re-expanded by now, but they didnt recommend it because they're seeing a tiny amount of degeneration. They prefer not to put a perfect beautiful embryo in w/ one that's not looking too great, because if the uterus cramps to get rid of the bad one, I guess it could potentially risk loss of the good one.
> 
> Anyway, sorry so long! I had more to report today than I did with my other two transfers, haha. I'll check back in again later.:flower:

It sounds like the pgs testing was well worth it and having 1 strong embie is all you need. It's funny about gut feelings and intuition. When the Dr said it was a great looking blast and they could give me a 40-45% chance of it working I felt confident and had a feeling too. Of all the 15 eggs only 2 were deemed good enough to make it to day 5 for transfer and 6 for freezing. You should feel very good about them surviving thawing and testing. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you. Rest up, stay hydrated and visualize that embie implanting and getting cozy. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good luck Terri, thinking of you today!

Amy I hope you're on the mend. Fevers can be scary while prego but I think that's when they are over 102, low grades are not bad. Tylenol is ok to take and should help with fever and a sore throat. As always hydration is very important while sick.

Kfs my next appt is Monday, going solo this time since dh has a deposition and driving into the city just to turn around and drive back to LI is a lot. 

Booger you're making me feel guilty about not having my tree up! We will do it Sunday since Jacks 1st bday party is Sat and I don't want the tree to be a nuisance with the kids crawling all over. I swear I will get to my Christmas cards this weekend...need to get a pic of Jack when he's looking at the camera and not squirming or walking away...it's impossible!! I hope Shutterfly has expedited shipping for last minute people like me.

I have so much to do for Jack's party. I have to get food, paper products, wine...then pick up cake and balloons Sat morning while I bake the ham and make a pasta dish, salad and string beans. Thankfully my Mom will be helping and dh will be taking care of Jack so I can run around. We have dh's firm holiday party Fri at 5pm so I won't have much time Fri night after we get home, maybe I can set up the dining table...so far weather for Sat looks clear. We are not getting a clown, or a magician or any entertainment, just some family and friends...is that bad that I'm not making a bigger deal of it?


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck today Terri!

Stay relaxed & comfortable Erin!

BabyW - I don't think the 1st birthday should be such a huge thing...he won't even remember. I think it is mainly a day for you to be thankful & celebrate your labor & delivery to bring you your little one. Next year you can do the whole big thing. My friend did a huge ordeal for year 1 & I really think it was kind of a waste. She wore herself out & really she should have just been relaxing & having fun.

My eggs are growing...slowly but surely. Another u/s tomorrow...but they think I will be ready by then. I am so happy for a Saturday retrieval. She measured the 7 largest on both sides & they were around 14/16. She said there were at least 10 on each side though. They say everything looks good in there. I am feeling so full! Can't wait for tomorrow. I am hoping my husband can come. He is going to see if he can work it out. I want him to see another u/s before this is over. I love seeing all that stuff.


----------



## beaglemom

Just got a call back & they are adding in another menopur...so 225 menopur, 225 follistim, & 1 vile of the ganirelix.


----------



## Amy1976

Just checking in to say good luck to Terri today :) I will check in later after my Dr.'s appointment.


----------



## terripeachy

I can't wait to hear your report today, Amy. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## eabwhab

Hello ladies, I hope you do not mind me joining in and that this is the appropriate thread. I recently got a BFP from a fresh IVF cycle :thumbup: . I had three 3d embryo transferred. 
HCG at 12dp3dt 599. 
HCG at 16dp3dt 3332 
The nurse said everything is great and I might have more than one.

HCG at 25dp3dt 20335
This is a great number by itself, but I am concerned that my levels have not increased enough since my last test. My ultrasound is not due until I will be 7w2d which is in 8 days. It seems forever :dohh:

What do you ladies think?


----------



## JCM

Wooooohooooooo Terri and Erin!!! So glad you're in the TWW together! I'm sending positive vibes your way! 
Amy, don't stress about the fever. I had one too. No big deal. Good luck at your appt!


----------



## Babywhisperer

eabwhab said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you do not mind me joining in and that this is the appropriate thread. I recently got a BFP from a fresh IVF cycle :thumbup: . I had three 3d embryo transferred.
> HCG at 12dp3dt 599.
> HCG at 16dp3dt 3332
> The nurse said everything is great and I might have more than one.
> 
> HCG at 25dp3dt 20335
> This is a great number by itself, but I am concerned that my levels have not increased enough since my last test. My ultrasound is not due until I will be 7w2d which is in 8 days. It seems forever :dohh:
> 
> What do you ladies think?

Welcome and congrate on the bfp! I agree it could be more than one. My beta at 24dpo was 13,110 and we only transferred 1. As far as doubling time, the higher the level the slower the doubling time so don't be concerned. You are within the range on betabase site. Relax and enjoy your bfp! I know I had to stop Googling everything bc it was making me crazy. There is nothing you can do before your next appt so have faith all is as it should be.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back and with child! hee hee. Maybe even two. hee hee. One of the embryos wasn't expanding as much as they wanted, but it was doing fine for a few hour thaw, so both were transferred and now we wait! I actually thought that my test date would be later in the month when I was out of town and thought I wouldn't be able to get bloodwork until the 28th, but my test date is the 23rd. That's the day we leave for Virginia. I don't know about finding out that day..last time I got results I was with my MIL. UGH!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> I'm back and with child! hee hee. Maybe even two. hee hee. One of the embryos wasn't expanding as much as they wanted, but it was doing fine for a few hour thaw, so both were transferred and now we wait! I actually thought that my test date would be later in the month when I was out of town and thought I wouldn't be able to get bloodwork until the 28th, but my test date is the 23rd. That's the day we leave for Virginia. I don't know about finding out that day..last time I got results I was with my MIL. UGH!

Cheers and congrats to being PUPO!!! How are you feeling? I feel a Christmas bfp coming!!!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I'm back and with child! hee hee. Maybe even two. hee hee. One of the embryos wasn't expanding as much as they wanted, but it was doing fine for a few hour thaw, so both were transferred and now we wait! I actually thought that my test date would be later in the month when I was out of town and thought I wouldn't be able to get bloodwork until the 28th, but my test date is the 23rd. That's the day we leave for Virginia. I don't know about finding out that day..last time I got results I was with my MIL. UGH!

I'm jealous! I don't think I will be able to get test results before xmas...but hoping the hpts have a second line show up before a beta. Yes I am going to be the crazy testing lady :) But I have to test out my trigger...you & Erin will not have that problem.


----------



## eabwhab

Babywhisperer said:


> eabwhab said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I hope you do not mind me joining in and that this is the appropriate thread. I recently got a BFP from a fresh IVF cycle :thumbup: . I had three 3d embryo transferred.
> HCG at 12dp3dt 599.
> HCG at 16dp3dt 3332
> The nurse said everything is great and I might have more than one.
> 
> HCG at 25dp3dt 20335
> This is a great number by itself, but I am concerned that my levels have not increased enough since my last test. My ultrasound is not due until I will be 7w2d which is in 8 days. It seems forever :dohh:
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrate on the bfp! I agree it could be more than one. My beta at 24dpo was 13,110 and we only transferred 1. As far as doubling time, the higher the level the slower the doubling time so don't be concerned. You are within the range on betabase site. Relax and enjoy your bfp! I know I had to stop Googling everything bc it was making me crazy. There is nothing you can do before your next appt so have faith all is as it should be.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your words babywhisperer. You are right, I shall have faith and patiently wait for the day of my ultrasound. :hug:


----------



## moni77

Yay Terri!!!

Terri and Erin are PUPO with Christmas miracles and Beagle is not far behind!!

Welcome EAB - your numbers sound fine as BabyW said. Congrats!


----------



## LadySosa

Congrats Terri and Erin on being PUPO! What a magical time of the year to be with child. :) Welcome Eabwab! You've stumbled upon a very supportive group here.


----------



## kfs1

Yay! Congrats Terri!!!! So excited for you lady. And now we wait. :)

Amy - can't wait to hear you're report.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - YAY for being with child!!! or actually being with children HAHA. I'm so excited for you!!


AFM - My ultrasound went really good... with a few buts. First, there is only one baby and we saw the little fluttering heartbeat. Such a sweet and touching moment. BUT according to my transfer date, I am 6 weeks/4 days but I am only measuring 6 weeks/1 day. He said he wasn't hugely concerned since it's only 3 days and we don't know exactly when the little peanut implanted but he is a little concerned so he wants me to go back next week to make sure I am progressing how I should be progressing in one weeks time. 
He also says I have a small blood clot and this is what is causing my spotting. You could actually see it on the ultrasound but it wasn't near the baby and he said it shouldn't cause any complications. It was actually a relief to have a reason that caused it. He said these things most usually resolve themselves and that he expected that I would have more spotting until it cleared itself out. Not that I wanted to hear that but now I won't freak out if I start spotting again. So the waiting game continues, I go back next Thursday morning.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Terri - YAY for being with child!!! or actually being with children HAHA. I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> 
> AFM - My ultrasound went really good... with a few buts. First, there is only one baby and we saw the little fluttering heartbeat. Such a sweet and touching moment. BUT according to my transfer date, I am 6 weeks/4 days but I am only measuring 6 weeks/1 day. He said he wasn't hugely concerned since it's only 3 days and we don't know exactly when the little peanut implanted but he is a little concerned so he wants me to go back next week to make sure I am progressing how I should be progressing in one weeks time.
> He also says I have a small blood clot and this is what is causing my spotting. You could actually see it on the ultrasound but it wasn't near the baby and he said it shouldn't cause any complications. It was actually a relief to have a reason that caused it. He said these things most usually resolve themselves and that he expected that I would have more spotting until it cleared itself out. Not that I wanted to hear that but now I won't freak out if I start spotting again. So the waiting game continues, I go back next Thursday morning.

Try and relax about how you're measuring. How they measure with a cursor for crown to rump length can be off by whoever is measuring. Last time when I was prego with Jack the measurements were always off by a couple of days. Even as I progressed they had my EDD as the 22nd then the 21st then the 19th. My water broke on the 16th. As far as clots they are very common. Hopefully it goes away soon. You saw the HB and that is a major mile marker. Rest easy, many women measured behind and had healthy pregnancies and babies. Have faith mama. 

How is everyone? Erin? Terri?

Night night. I'm spent!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy- excellent report!! I think it's really too early to get a good measurement anyway. I think it's a boy! :thumbup:

I went to the theater tonight with a friend to see 'Its a Wonderful Life, a radio show' and it was excellent. They dropped fake snow on the audience after the show and then it snowed lightly on my drive home. It was beautiful. I know I'm where I'm supposed to be. Now I'm tired. I had a long day as well. Goodnight.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Yay for the heartbeat and also for finding a cause for the spotting. Try not to focus on the measurements just yet. I know it's stressful but I'm sure things will work out just fine.

Terri - Aww. You ARE where you're supposed to be. :)

Erin - When's your testing date?

Nothing to report here. We have our office Christmas party today and this year we're having it ... drum roll please ... in the office. Wow - so exciting, huh? I hope to sneak out early so I can pop into the container store. I'm making cookies this weekend for my office mates and need some tins.


----------



## jkb11

Amy, glad you have a reason for the spotting. I agree with the girls, it really depends on who is doing your measurements. 

Kfs, I need to get to baking as well. I'm being such a slacker this year. I have been sick the past few days, but I took a Benadryl last night and slept like a baby. 

Erin and Terri- thinking about you ladies today:) sending hugs to y'all. Grow those sweet babies&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*Terri and Erin *- Hooray again on your transfers and having that feeling the universe is finally going to make this work. :happydance: Sending all the positive sticky vibes I can possibly muster up your way. :dust:.

*Amy* - I have no idea about the baby measuring thing but it sounds like from others' experience on here that you really don't have anything to worry about. It sounds like your Dr. is on top and things and it going to monitor you well, so that's good. :thumbup: I'm also glad that you have a reason for the spotting now, even if it is a naughty blood clot. I hope it resolves itself soon! :hugs:

*kfs* - Hopefully you can still have a bit of fun at your office party today! Our office isn't even having a party this year. Mostly because us worker bees are sick of our leaders and don't really want to deal with them outside of work. We all just decided to meet at one of the local breweries after work one day. Haha. I have never been to a Container Store but I see their cute stuff in magazines all the time - have fun!!!

*Beagle *- I hope your ultrasound goes well this morning and that you get the go ahead to trigger tonight! How exciting!!!

*babywhisperer* - Well, I might have the tree up but I still have not gotten one present for anyone yet! I'm starting to panic a little bit. It's not that I don't want to get anything for anyone, I think I'm just tired of spending money! Guess I'll be browsing the internet this weekend trying to get things ordered and shipped. Good luck with Jack's party!!

Howdy to everyone else out there! :xmas6:

Not a whole lot going on here. Looks like I will be working this weekend as I have this huge project due Monday and I have been so busy this week I haven't been able to finish it off. :cry: Oh well. Once it's done it is a HUGE weight off my shoulders.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone!

Amy - I second what Booger said. Sounds like your Doc is on top of things and sounds like its not too much to worry about. Stay positive and patient (I know easier said than done)! Hearing the HB must've been pretty special.

(I think it was BabyW who mentioned XMas cards thru Shutterfly) BabyW - I just ordered my Xmas cards thru SHutterfly the other night (I think Tues), I just did the standard shipping and they'll arrive on the 19th. I'll just have to get 'em right back into the mail to our friends/family! This is actually our first year sending out Xmas cards. I feel like a real adult now. Hehe.

Kfs - enjoy your party tonight! I love the Container Store. I geek out in there on organization things.

Beagle - good luck with the u/s! I bet you can't wait to trigger! Time sure flies.

Ugh I am so ready for the holidays and having days off. I just feel like work is always stressful and tense, and I'm ready to surround myself with people who love me and I ENJOY being around. Not my looney-bin boss or other jerk Engineering managers. Mmmm-mm having a Christmas movie marathon and snuggling with my pup on the couch sounds FABULOUS!

Anyways, it's pretty windy here today, there's some storm coming tonight supposedly, but it's been so warm lately. Yesterday, when I got to work at like 6:30am, it was 64 degrees! Crazy! Guess we won't have a white Christmas. :)

Hope you guys have a good day!


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...retrieval Saturday...I am so glad because I woke up feeling so gross & sick to my stomach. Even dry heaved. I was dreading my shot last night...I think just so exhausted & the meds finally having an effect on me. They changed my trigger from ovidrel to lupron & pregnyl...they are afraid of over stimulation. She could not give me a total count...but I still have a lot. They are all on top of each other. I am nervous but also really excited. Just hope nothing happens to cancel the fresh cycle...she gave me some tips on things to do after retrieval to help prevent it.

Erin you can change my date to 12/19 for transfer. Since doing PGS, they do a 6 day transfer.

My manager is having lunch with us & giving us the afternoon off! She said for shopping...if it is not a group thing, I may just head home to take a NAP! I am so exhausted.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Do you have to go to work tomorrow? It's random having a party on Thursday. hee hee. Our party is tomorrow, and attendance has been dropping every year. They have it at a local reception site. A ton of people get married at this place, but our company buys the cheap package so for food we have hot dogs, carving station, mashed potatoes, vegetable lasagna and they have a cheeseball DJ. My lunch table friends and I always go to the bar first and then walk down the street to the work party. I'm going to the preparty and then I'll probably just eat a quick lunch and head home. the party isn't the same as years past, unfortunately. Hope you can get your shopping done today.

beagle-Did your husband make it to the u/s? Fill us in with the scoop! Yeah, if you have retrieval on Saturday and then a 5 day blast returned, you won't get your results until after Christmas, but HPTs always work over the holidays just as well. hee hee. fxfx I know you have to be super stoked. Hopefully the doc will draw the circle on your butt for your trigger tonight. But videos work just as well too.

LadySosa-It's been super windy here too. I don't like the wind because it makes it feel so much colder. I wish it was 64 here. We're in the upper 40s, low 50s. Better than below freezing temps. I'll take it! Plus, i can still wear the two new vests that I bought.

booger-If you get started on your project tomorrow, maybe you can finish it by early Sunday and so you can relax and take it easy. Thanks for the dust.

jkb-Glad you're feeling a bit better after taking your benadryl. They always make me fall asleep, but I don't usually have reasons to take them. Nyquil/Theraflu are my meds of choice if need be.


----------



## LadySosa

I am being so completely unproductive at work today...hehe...looking at recipes for Christmas dinner! Nom nom. We are hosting all my relatives on the Sunday before Christmas. I'm going to make all my side dishes (mashed potatoes, green bean casserole and stuffing) in slow cookers to save on stove/oven space. I did that last year and it worked out so well! I put everything on in the morning, then clean the house, get ready, then I can mingle and visit when guests arrive. We use a "Big Easy" infrared cooker for our turkey too- last year it turned out SO moist and flavorful. And it cooks outside, so again, saving on oven space. This year I'm going to one-up myself and attempt to brine the turkey before cooking it. The only issue is I hate carving the turkey so I usually recruit someone else to do it for me.

OK, all for now. :) Sorry for roping you all into my useless jibber jabber haha.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle you could definitely get a bfp ob a hpt before the beta. Maybe even on Christmas Eve!

Booger thanks for the well wishes. I have a ton to do and want to barf. I can't brush my teeth without gagging hard 4 times. My gag reflex is on steroids. The nausea and dizziness is always there sometimes less than others, but never fully gone. This is different from last time. The bed and couch spin while I'm on it.

Ladysosa, I might not get to ordering them until this weekend which is bad. I might not get them out in time!


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> Terri congrats on the new niece! You must be so excited! I hope this is a good omen for a bfp for you!!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.
> 
> Erin thinking of you this morning. Crossing fingers and toes for you!
> 
> Kfs I can understand the gratitude. I am so thankful for my Dr's insistence in moving on from IUI and for telling me what I needed to hear, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear. How are you feeling?
> 
> Beagle, I can't watch Paranormal Activity, dh comes home from work late a lot and every sound in the house when I'm alone will only freak me out!
> 
> I'm working from home today, my nanny had surgery and is still on pain meds and can't drive. It's storming like crazy so not having to commute in this is great.
> 
> Ladysosa I meant to say good for you for trying to snowboard. I've heard it's hard and you're incredibly sore the next day. I am dying to get to Whistler, I've seen pics and want to go so badly!! Dh is an amazing skier and would love it.
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Brighteyez I hope you're staying busy during the waiting period.


I am trying to stay busy but they are saying that I need a new approval for the new year. My cycle starts the 2nd and they cant submit until the 2nd so I may have to pay for somethings until the insurance approval comes through plus pay my deductible. So feeling a little frustrated but it's the holidays and I am trying not to let it get to me.


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks for the reassurance everyone! I really appreciate it!

Beaglemom - YAY for triggering tonight!!

Terri - A boy huh? That's exactly what my dad said too! Please don't tell me you're one of those people with really good intuition about these things because we really need some more girls in this family LOL!! I am the only girl and the only other female companionship I have is my dog hee hee!!

Babywhisperer - I think you're having a girl. They say the hormones in girls bring on excessive morning sickness... and especially since this is different from when you had your boy :)


----------



## beaglemom

Blood work shows my Progesterone rising...I think I am getting that right. So dr said my body will not be in sync with an embryo. So they are freezing them all after biopsy & I will do an FET in January...kind of bummed but glad to know now & not go through a wasted cycle.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Do you have to go to work tomorrow? It's random having a party on Thursday. hee hee. Our party is tomorrow, and attendance has been dropping every year. They have it at a local reception site. A ton of people get married at this place, but our company buys the cheap package so for food we have hot dogs, carving station, mashed potatoes, vegetable lasagna and they have a cheeseball DJ. My lunch table friends and I always go to the bar first and then walk down the street to the work party. I'm going to the preparty and then I'll probably just eat a quick lunch and head home. the party isn't the same as years past, unfortunately. Hope you can get your shopping done today.
> 
> beagle-Did your husband make it to the u/s? Fill us in with the scoop! Yeah, if you have retrieval on Saturday and then a 5 day blast returned, you won't get your results until after Christmas, but HPTs always work over the holidays just as well. hee hee. fxfx I know you have to be super stoked. Hopefully the doc will draw the circle on your butt for your trigger tonight. But videos work just as well too.
> 
> LadySosa-It's been super windy here too. I don't like the wind because it makes it feel so much colder. I wish it was 64 here. We're in the upper 40s, low 50s. Better than below freezing temps. I'll take it! Plus, i can still wear the two new vests that I bought.
> 
> booger-If you get started on your project tomorrow, maybe you can finish it by early Sunday and so you can relax and take it easy. Thanks for the dust.
> 
> jkb-Glad you're feeling a bit better after taking your benadryl. They always make me fall asleep, but I don't usually have reasons to take them. Nyquil/Theraflu are my meds of choice if need be.

My nurse didn't tell me to take it any differently. So I assume I take it like the ovidrel.


----------



## ERosePW

*Terri*, I'm so happy you're PUPO with me now! Glad all went well. I'm feeling super good about this one for you! :thumbup: So, so, so exciting. My fingers are crossed for us both!! But I'm feeling pretty sure we're gonna be bump buddies. :)

*LadySosa*, you are making me hungry, and SO ready for holiday food!!! Hehe!

*brighteyez*, sorry about the insurance stuff, but it will all work out in the end!

*beagle*, wow, I had no idea P could start rising on its own like that! If your follies are already producing P, they must be getting really big and anxious, hehe! I'm sorry you've been delayed, but I know that you know its the best thing, and that always makes it a little easier. I'll tell you what... I think it will work out better anyway, because with all those eggs you have, you might feel like I did after my retrieval and your E could skyrocket too (and you have even more eggs than I did). I just didn't feel my best at all during my fresh cycle, but my FETs have been mostly a breeze. I've changed you on the front page. I had a day6 transfer as well. The picture they gave me of my embie was a little different from the others since it grew another day, it was really cool.:)

*Amy*, I dont think I'd be worried about a few days difference in measuring. Since implantation can technically occur on different days for everyone, I'm sure you are totally fine, and your doc will be confirming that after next measurements. :)

*BabyW*, sorry you're feeling so rough! Maybe Amy is right, it's a girl. :) Although I know with my sister's 2 pregnancies, they were each completely different in how she felt and looked, and she ended up with both boys! Hope you get to feeling better, and that Jack's birthday party goes well. Btw, I dont think you should feel bad at all for not going all out with his 1st... It sounds to me like you're putting something very lovely together, and I never did fully understand the gigantic 1st birthday parties anyway. 

*kfs*, hope you enjoy your office party! My company is a huge, so we used to do some really great formal holiday parties at some great venues, but not so much anymore since the company is going through some changes. So now our department just gets together for a little thing, but it's always fun. :) Oh, and my test date is Dec 20th because, but only because I am leaving town on the 21st for a whole week, so they had to. They said they could write me a script to get my second beta up in Kentucky two days later if needed. But if I get a pos HPT at home first, I'll probably just go in early for a beta again anyway.

*booger*, sorry you have to work this weekend. :( Btw, thanks for all your sweet well wishes.:flower:

Hi to *jkb, Leens, Jen, Moni, and Knitgirl*!!!

Nothing to report here. I felt a little crampy the night of my transfer, and early in the morning the next day. Which is about one day before I started feeling it before. Maybe this makes sense since my embie was just starting to hatch already when they put it in. :winkwink: I'm just gonna go ahead and try to assume that it was already pushing its way into my lining! Ha! No harm in having an imagination, right?? What is different from my last one though, is that I feel ZERO crampiness now. I've felt nothing since early yesterday morning. So who knows! I'm just gonna view it as a good thing since my last one ended as a CP anyway, so maybe different is better. :winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

This explains everything...

https://www.fertilityreviews.org/ho...gesterone-levels-before-oocyte-retrieval.html


----------



## booger76

Good afternoon, ladies!!

*Erin* - I hope the crampiness was your little bean burrowing it's way in and making itself nice and cozy!!! :thumbup: I have to admit, I'm a little jealous you'll be in KY for Christmas. Even though it's nice to not have to travel this time of year, I kind of miss being around my family at Christmas. 

*Beagle* - I'm sorry you'll have to wait and do a FET in January. Even though you know it's the best thing to do, I'm sure it's still a bit of a disappointment. At least this way you'll avoid any chance of OHSS. After retrieval, you can sit back and relax (haha) knowing that your body will have time to get fully synced for your FET.

*Amy* - Well, I hope for your sake that you're having a girl, too!! I still can't decide if I have a preference. I don't think I do. But if I do have a girl, I sure do hope that she's not too girly. I can't fix hair or do makeup. :haha:

*Brighteyez* - Sorry you're having a little issue with your upcoming cycle. Hopefully, it won't slow things down or get in the way too much. Enjoy your holidays and try not to let it get you down. Easier said than done, I know.

*babywhisperer* - Sorry you're feeling so sick. JCM had some fix she took - I can't remember exactly what it was, Unisom and Vitamin B6 maybe - It seemed to help her feel better. Maybe you can look back and see what helped her. 

*LadySosa* - Can I come for Christmas dinner?? Sounds yummy. I hate carving the turkey too so I usually make DH do it. Hehe.

*Terri* - I am hoping I won't have to work all weekend. Unfortunately, this is how I operate and always have. I am such a procrastinator when it come to these types of things. I always get them done but I about kill myself doing it. You'd think I'd learn but it's almost as if I can't physically make myself finish things early.

I am getting ready to head out to go for a run!! :wohoo: I am so excited. I (mostly) finished up Insanity last week before my procedure and I haven't been able to do anything since then but I am good to go now. I haven't really run in forever so it's going to hurt. Little Scout will get to go with me so she should be excited too.:dog:


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-I just read that article, and I believe it's true. You don't want to have a highish progesterone now because it's kind of too late for the embryo to do what it needs to do. I know my nurse is always saying that we want our P to be low and E to be steadily increasing. Maybe NOW you'll still have time to hear about the grant. Maybe this is the way everything is supposed to work out. You have an amazing number of eggs, so you'll get them out and then you can enjoy the holidays. I wouldn't be too disappointed and you're right. You want all conditions to be as close to perfect as they can. 

ERose-Speaking of everything working out, I agree with you about being bump buddies. We just had to get our cycles on the same schedule! hee hee. I'm so glad you're beta is on the 20th. Woop woop. That is seriously right around the corner. Oh, and yeah, my embryo picture looks different too. The embryologist said that they suck out all the fluid for freezing and then put a little bit back in to defrost it and that's why they look different. She was very talkative while I was waiting for my doctor to finish doing what he was doing. I was like 'uh huh..uh huh..HURRY!!!' hee hee. 

LadySosa-Your dinner sounds yum-my. The turkey sounds really cool too with that infra-red cooker. Fancy!

brighteyez-Where are you in the process now? How many things are you going to have to pay for? ultrasounds/meds? I keep losing track of where you are. Hopefully they will get the approval and you can get reimbursed soon after the new year.

Amy-I have 0 intuition. I was just making a random guess. hee hee. I hope you have a girl, actually because you're right. You're family needs some girl power.

AFM-Nothing going on but the rent. Since I turned in my last paper for school yesterday (I got one A and one grade I have yet to find out, but I think it will be an A-) I got a new book for my book club. It's called The Husband's Secret. It's really thick and I have about a month to read it, so I'm going to try my best to get it done. My friend's daughter read it in three days, but she doesn't have BNB to :ninja: all day and night. hee hee. I'm eager to get back to reading. Yeah!


----------



## beaglemom

I forgot to tell you guys I did not get the grant. 

My P was 2.5. He said it indicated rising. Said something about a lot of studies in Europe. He also said in Europe they only do FET. Believe higher success. But the Dr didn't say they feel one way or the other. 

I probably will end up crying later. Just every thing catching up with me. It is not so much the delay. Just all the exhaustion in getting all my time off lined up. I am just ready for bed. Trigger at 730. Then somehow figure out how to get in the mood for sex so husband can clean his pipes as my Dr office likes to say.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle I'm sorry for the delay but the Dr knows what is best and they know what will maximize your chances for a bfp. Don't get down. I know this process is maddening. Sending you a hug. 

I forgot about Vitamin B for nausea. I've started having sharp pains in my uterus followed by a lot of spotting. I called the Dr and they want to see me tomorrow unless it gets worse then I am going to the ER. Crossing fingers!


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Beagle I'm sorry for the delay but the Dr knows what is best and they know what will maximize your chances for a bfp. Don't get down. I know this process is maddening. Sending you a hug.
> 
> I forgot about Vitamin B for nausea. I've started having sharp pains in my uterus followed by a lot of spotting. I called the Dr and they want to see me tomorrow unless it gets worse then I am going to the ER. Crossing fingers!

I hope everything is OK.


----------



## terripeachy

beaglemom-I know exactly how you feel. This whole process is super exhausting, and when you get to the end of meds, it just all comes to a head. You can finally breathe, because you're done with shots, but only halfway through the entire process. I totally feel you. I sniffled a bit after my transfer on Wednesday. It's all just to overwhelming and ridiculous that some of us have to go through this process. :hugs: On the flip side, I can't wait for Saturday though! Oh, and sorry about the grant. 

BabyW-I hope you are not in the ER this morning and have an early appointment where your doctor says everything is ok. Are the pains super painful or just uncomfortable? Check in when you can.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pains are sharp. Spotting is pinkish brown. All symptoms are gone. Hope this is not what I think it is. I feel different. Ms is gone too, like poof gone. Sitting in waiting room at local branch of my practice. 10 women and no one has been called yet and we have been here since 8. I hate waiting. I tossed and turned all night. I hope everything is ok. What a mind fcuk!


----------



## terripeachy

I hope everything is ok too. Symptoms come and go, so I wouldn't use that as a gauge that something is wrong, but you know..I only know what I know from BnB. I can't believe there are ten of you there and not one person has been seen yet. That's pretty crazy. Especially since they know you are there for an "emergency" visit. Tons of prayers going up for you this morning, babe.


----------



## booger76

Morning, ladies.

*babywhisperer* - Oh no! I hope everything is okay. :hugs: Sending good vibes your way.

*Beagle * - I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get the grant. :hugs: I hope your trigger went well last night. You are almost to retrieval now and the worst of the physical stuff should be over soon. It does get so exhausting at towards the end. Hang in there.

*Terri* - So you are done with school for good now?? If so, that's awesome. Congratulations!!! And congrats on your good grades. :thumbup: I hope that book you have to read is a good one and you can fly through it.


----------



## ERosePW

BabyW, I'm really sorry you're having to worry, and sitting in a waiting room for that long doesn't help! I feel like everything is going to be okay though, I really do. I've heard others having strange uncomfortable pains with spotting, and they usually end up okay. I promise I'm not making that up just to make you feel better... I've heard it a lot. I bet things are just adjusting in there to make room, growing, expanding, etc. Please keep us posted Hun. Will be thinking about you.:flower:


----------



## LadySosa

BabyW - thinking of you! Erin always has awesome words of encouragement. :) Hang in there Babyw and try to stay positive! Good luck with your appointment, update us when you can.

Beagle - sorry you're feeling down. I haven't been through it yet myself, but I can imagine it gets so exhausting and emotional. You're juggling so many things - work, schedules, IVF. Allow yourself a good cry!

HI everyone else - and happy friday!


----------



## Babywhisperer

You ladies are awesome. I appreciated reading all of your comments while I waited, it kept me off the ledge. I had a subchorionic bleed. It can be normal but if the location of the hematoma is in between the placenta and uterine wall it can be very dangerous and cause a mc. The Dr said the pregnancy is progressing beautifully and has doubled in size since Monday and the heart rate increased. I was told to take it easy the next 48hrs. I have a wake at 3pm, dh's firm holiday party where you bring the kids at 5pm, and I have to get everything ready for Jack's party. This should be interesting. Thank you all for your concern. The Dr said more than 1 third of women have bleeding or spotting. I explained that the cramping, spotting and loss of symptoms simultaneously was very concerning and he apologized for the wait and explained that maybe the growth spurt this week increased the ms and I am being given a reprieve...but that it will likely be back. He also explained that adrenaline can stop ms and if I was highly anxious it might have stopped it. I am to go back to the Dr on Monday. Also for all of you ladies with a different Rh factor than your dh's, I am being given a prescription for Rhogam and I need to take it tonight in the same spot as PIO. When a bleed occurs and there is a difference in Rh factor they give the shot earlier in pregnancy to prevent my antibodies from attacking the fetus and to stop the blood cells of the fetus from entering my bloodstream. I know with my last pregnancy I got the shot at 34 weeks when I should've gotten it before 28weeks but everything was fine. 

I'm working from home and my Mom is helping so I can stay off my feet. She's going to be very tired after this weekend! 

Beagle sorry about the grant. And yeah foe trigger! I know I go relief from the fullness after I triggered, I hope you do too.

Terri woohoo for no school and awesome grades. How are you feeling?


----------



## moni77

Yay BabyW - glad all is looking well. Do what the doc says and take it easy - I'm sure people will understand if you skip a few things today and I'm sure Hubby can set up for the party...:haha:

Beagle - sorry about the grant and the delay - but it would be worse if the fresh cycle didn't work because of the numbers and then you would have waiting until prob Feb for the FET...knowing now makes it overall faster!

Terri - yay for no more school.

Take it easy everyone so we can have lots of good news over the holidays!

AFM - embarrassing story - I get a really bad cough every other year (I call it my non-smokers smokers cough, because it sounds like a smokers cough - very dry and deep.) Anyways, I was not due to get it this year and bam - here it is coming. Now when I get into a bad coughing fit (if I am standing) I am leaking a little urine. :dohh: Already at 18 weeks - wth!!! Hoping this is not a sign for later on and just related to the cough. So I am back to wearing pads - thought I was done with that for the year!


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Yay BabyW - glad all is looking well. Do what the doc says and take it easy - I'm sure people will understand if you skip a few things today and I'm sure Hubby can set up for the party...:haha:
> 
> Beagle - sorry about the grant and the delay - but it would be worse if the fresh cycle didn't work because of the numbers and then you would have waiting until prob Feb for the FET...knowing now makes it overall faster!
> 
> Terri - yay for no more school.
> 
> Take it easy everyone so we can have lots of good news over the holidays!
> 
> AFM - embarrassing story - I get a really bad cough every other year (I call it my non-smokers smokers cough, because it sounds like a smokers cough - very dry and deep.) Anyways, I was not due to get it this year and bam - here it is coming. Now when I get into a bad coughing fit (if I am standing) I am leaking a little urine. :dohh: Already at 18 weeks - wth!!! Hoping this is not a sign for later on and just related to the cough. So I am back to wearing pads - thought I was done with that for the year!

I'm sorry I'm laughing right now but I had the same thing happen when I would laugh hard. Even when my water broke when I was taking a nap I thought, "oh great I peed myself". It is not a sign you'll have problems after pregnancy, maybe you just had too full of a bladder. You can Google what your bladder looks like at 18 weeks and it is starting to get flatter and can't hold a lot, hence all the peeing we do. I'm sorry about the cough, do you have a humidifier? Feel better!!


----------



## JCM

Sorry about the delay, beagle! Enjoy the holiday. After all of the retrieval drama it will be nice to relax. 
Yay for no school, Terri! I hope you have two in there! 
Erin, I feel like different is good! I've been praying everyday for you girls! 
BabyW, my symptoms came and went too. Every single time I would flip out! Unisom and Vitamin B at night helped lots until I got my diclegis prescription. Lol aaaannnnnd my nausea came back this week. This girl is killin me. I'm with Amy, I think girl. My heartbeat got faster and faster too. Oh, and coke syrup over crushed ice settled my stomach. 

Moni, I love your story. I'm so sick of pantiliners. Discharge is annoying....but not as annoying as possible hemrroids! Talk about embarrassing! I have to have my bloodwork to check my heparin blood levels today (4 more weeks of blood thinners!!!) and I'll be bending over for someone. I've never had this problem but apparently constipation plus something about blood vessels in pregnant women and straining cause it. Yay. All the new pregnant gals, keep up with your fiber cause this is literally a pain in the ass. Of course I made DH look last night and we both couldn't stop laughing. He actually said "well, I'll just pull your cheeks apart." I'm like ooooookay I'll just handle this on my own. Lol I can't see back there!!! It was actually nice to laugh. I've been so emotional and my stepdaughter really pushed my buttons this week!


----------



## beaglemom

BW - Glad everything is OK

I feel better. Cried in the shower. I am just emotional. Not mad or upset just disappointed. I am gorging at lunch and plan to do it again at dinner. Shopping with my husband tonight and busing our ornament. 

Oh and my babies will be conceived 12-13-14. Pretty cool :)


----------



## moni77

Beagle - that's a great date!!

JCM - I am doing everything possible to avoid the hemorrhoids - I am even taking an extra fiber supplement every day - my friend had them and was miserable! Hopefully you'll have a quick fix!


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - I'm so glad everything turned out to be ok. I know how stressful bleeding can be. Take it easy this weekend (as much as you can).

Beaglemom - That sucks about the delay, but at least you'll know your body will be in prime condition to take care of the embryo. I know before you were concerned about your husband's busy schedule. Does this happen to be better for him in that regard?

Terri - I read The Husband's Secret. It was really good. It was actually different than I thought it would be.

Happy Friday Everyone!! I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> Babywhisperer - I'm so glad everything turned out to be ok. I know how stressful bleeding can be. Take it easy this weekend (as much as you can).
> 
> Beaglemom - That sucks about the delay, but at least you'll know your body will be in prime condition to take care of the embryo. I know before you were concerned about your husband's busy schedule. Does this happen to be better for him in that regard?
> 
> Terri - I read The Husband's Secret. It was really good. It was actually different than I thought it would be.
> 
> Happy Friday Everyone!! I hope everyone has a great weekend.

It doesn't really matter as far as his schedule. He does not have to be at the transfer & retrieval still on for tomorrow. But we both may be a little more relaxed come January.


----------



## knitgirl

Hi ladies! 

Erin and Terri - Congrats on being PUPO!!

Terri - congrats on your grades - what are you studying?

Amy - congrats on seeing the HB -and I'm sure your bean is just fine and healthy as can be!

Beagle - sorry you didn't get your grant and that your transfer has been delayed. But, you will feel so much better after your retrieval - I had such a hard time at the end with discomfort. Good luck tomorrow!

Babywhisperer - I am so happy to hear that your bean is doing well and the spotting is not a big concern. So sorry about the nausea - it is the worst!

Hello to everyone else and welcome to Eabwab! Sounds like you have all been busy, busy. 

AFM - I had my day 21 labs on Wednesday and was told I need to have them drawn again to confirm I am in my luteal phase. I ovulated late this month. I'm hoping this won't screw up my cycle and that we can still do the FET in January. We have been busy, which has really helped the time pass. 

Question: do any of you have a way to get notifications on your phone when someone posts on here?

Happy Friday!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-There are some threads that I get an email when someone posts, and my email is on my phone. I just can't remember how I have that. I think it's in the control panel under notifications or something. If you search for it, you'll find it.

Jen-So funny..I hope you don't have hemorrhoids either. Yikes!! Sorry your nausea is back too, but sounds like you're doing well otherwise.

Moni-HA!!HA!! Those are the stories I like to hear. Sucks about having to wear pantiliners again, but it's better than having a wet spot on your pants/skirt. hee hee. Be careful.

BabyW-My work party was today so I couldn't check in until just now. I am SOOOO relieved, and I think it's awesome that your doctor apologized for making you wait when you were on the ledge. I hope that you don't have any more spotting, and it's good to know that adrenaline prevents morning sickness. Interesting is a better word than good to know. Usually adrenaline can be pumping when things are good as well, so hmmm.

beagle-Your husband is not going to be at your transfer? Awww...even though my hubs can't tell what's going on, I think it's nice that he's there to watch the doctor put our future babies where they belong and stare at the ultrasound screen. But I know his schedule is crazy, but if I were he, I would use one day off for transfer or a half day or something. No pressure from me though. Sometimes people can't be there all the time for stuff. Fact of life. I do think that date is cool. A friend of mine's sister is getting married tomorrow. I'm sure it's going to be a popular date for a lot of people.

Amy-Woohoo..Glad you liked the book as well. My sister said that her next book, Big Lies or something like that was better, but this is for my book club, so oh well. How are you doing?

Who did I miss? Umm...I'm getting my MBA in a month from now, so thanks for the kudos. I still have one grade to receive and our teacher sent out peer reviews today because I know there were some slackers in other groups. He said people's grades will be affected by the reviews My group was awesome, so instead of the A- I think I'm getting maybe that will push me into the A category. I can hope. I'm feeling fine. Nothing going on here. I'm not even taking any stock into my temperatures. I did make manual crosshairs on my chart this morning because ERose had them. :haha: It seems like forever since I've had true, red crosshairs.

That's the latest. beagle-I'll be checking in tomorrow for you. fxfx.


----------



## beaglemom

No I just meant fet not easier on the schedule in January. He is coming no matter what. But just doesn't matter Dec vs Jan.


----------



## ERosePW

Beagle, ER today, wuhu! GL!! Can't wait to hear good news from you later today!:thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

14 is the number ladis.


----------



## ERosePW

Wow beagle, you were done fast! Yay for 14 eggs!! How do you feel?


----------



## beaglemom

Here are my ornaments. The first is one my husband bought me last year.
 



Attached Files:







20141213_101046.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8









20141213_101118.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beaglemom

I feel fine. Throat hurts...but that started last night. A little cramping. I felt HORRIBLE this morning...could barely walk. All those eggs were ready to escape! I was there at 7 & they let me in early. I was probably in & out within a little over an hour an hour.


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you're feeling good, Beaglemom!! Woohoo for 14 eggs. I'm glad you got in and out too. Nothing to it. Now we wait. Are they calling you tomorrow with the update or will you have to wait until Monday?

Those ornaments are the cutest. Your DH really is the best. Hee hee. Take it easy today and drink lots of fluids. You may feel some bloating because the residual follicle has a little fluid left inside once they retrieve the eggs. I'm ready for the next step. Are you in progesterone now, or nothing because you're doing a frozen transfer?


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Glad you're feeling good, Beaglemom!! Woohoo for 14 eggs. I'm glad you got in and out too. Nothing to it. Now we wait. Are they calling you tomorrow with the update or will you have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Those ornaments are the cutest. Your DH really is the best. Hee hee. Take it easy today and drink lots of fluids. You may feel some bloating because the residual follicle has a little fluid left inside once they retrieve the eggs. I'm ready for the next step. Are you in progesterone now, or nothing because you're doing a frozen transfer?

Taking meds to help with OHSS...but nothing else. They said I will keep getting updates on the eggs but don't know when. And not sure when the FET cycle will start.


----------



## booger76

*Beagle* - Congrats on your 14 eggies!!! :happydance: That is awesome! :happydance: Hopefully, you'll start feeling better (less bloated and crampy) here soon. How nice that it's Saturday and you can just veg out for the next two days if you want to. I hope they call you tomorrow with an update. The waiting to see how your embryos grow was the most stressful part for me. Those ornaments are pretty cute!


----------



## kfs1

Beagle - congrats on 14! That's a great #. Now rest up and relax.

Babyw - so happy to hear that everything is fine! Try to take it easy, even though you have a lot going on. Make your family help! :)

Terri/Erin - how are my PUPO ladies?!?!?!? 

Moni/Jcm - loving the pregnancy symptoms (roids and peeing your pants). You ladies have me cracking up. Jcm - hope you're not in too much pain.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - YAY for 14 eggs! I hope you start to feel better soon. And I hope that sore throat is not a cold coming on :( Your ornaments are SOO cute!!


----------



## ERosePW

You girls will think I'm crazy, but I was obsessing an hour ago, and decided to test. I wasn't expecting anything since I'm just 4dpt, but figured I'd do it anyway, toss the stick in the trash, and go about my day with it off my mind. Turns out I have a very faint line. Quite the squinter, but def there, and came up within a minute. And I can't help but feel optimistic about it since transfer just occurred 4 days ago. I know, I know, I'm a nut. Lol!! But I just needed to know!


----------



## terripeachy

I just happened to check in and see if anything was going on this evening and surprise surprise! Now I can't wait until you test again. Are you going to try again tomorrow morning?? Do you have plans to go out tonight?? I'm so anxious/excited. :wohoo: If you get a BFP, then I am getting one right behind you!! Hee hee. Now I'm a jumble of nerves.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> You girls will think I'm crazy, but I was obsessing an hour ago, and decided to test. I wasn't expecting anything since I'm just 4dpt, but figured I'd do it anyway, toss the stick in the trash, and go about my day with it off my mind. Turns out I have a very faint line. Quite the squinter, but def there, and came up within a minute. And I can't help but feel optimistic about it since transfer just occurred 4 days ago. I know, I know, I'm a nut. Lol!! But I just needed to know!

Babe I got my squinter at 4dpo and you couldn't see it if I posted. But it will be dark enough tomorrow to post a pic!! I had a good feeling about this. They picked a winner with that embie!!! I'm so happy to hear this. You have cheered all of us on and now we get to celebrate you!!!! 

Beagle 14 is outstanding. I agree with the other ladies, rest and hydrate and you'll feel better tomorrow. Those ornaments are so cute. Dh is a keeper!

Terri, an MBA is friggin awesome. What an amazing achievement. You must feel awesome almost having that all behind you. 

Afm I am still spotting. I'm concerned but there is nothing I can do. I had to run around this morning and get the cake and balloons, then cook and set up. My parents and dh helped a lot. I finally got off my feet at 4 and will be off my feet all day tomorrow until we go get our tree at 2pm. Then I plan to be back off my feel as dh, my SIL and BIL decorate the tree. 

Jacks Bday was awesome. We ended up with 23 people. The ham came out awesome and the pasta I made is completely gone. I made 2lbs!! The salad and veggies are gone. We have some ham left and I plan to use it and the bone to make a split pea soup. I'm exhausted but having our family and some friends there to help celebrate Jack's 1st Bday was so special and so appreciated.


----------



## beaglemom

Awesome Erin!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh BabyW, that makes me feel even better, thanks!! I don't think I knew you got a squinter at 4dpt. I snapped a pic to see if it would turn out, and it did show up in the pic too, but just barely. So if tomorrow's is darker, I may post it. Btw, I'm so glad everything is ok with you. I know you're still gonna worry, but I feel so sure everything is fine! Also, sounds like Jack's party was a hit, way to go girl! :) Sounds like it was lovely.

Terri, yes, I'll test again tomorrow, there's no way I can stop myself now. I just know myself, and I'll have to! When do you plan on testing? Girl, I'm def feeling like yours is coming!! I can hardly stand the wait! Hehe!

Beagle, hope you're feeling better now that they got those eggs outta there. I felt rough after my ER for a day and a half, but it sounds like you're having a pretty easy time of it, even though you're taking something to prevent OHSS. Looking forward to hearing your fertilization report!


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - OMG YAY :wohoo: I am SOOO happy for you! Post a pic, post a pic! 

Babywhisperer - So glad your party turned out well today! Now get off your feet and relax!!

Terri - Wow an MBA!! That's freakin awesome! Congratulations! What a huge accomplishment!


----------



## booger76

:xmas8: Wahoo, Erin!!!!! :xmas8: That is stupendous! Those tests better just keep getting darker and darker!! So happy for you and DH.


----------



## JCM

Ahhhhh yay!!!! So excited! It's 11pm and DH and I had a double date...I'm not sure how I stayed awake! But, I had to jump on and see if there were any symptoms and I get a BFP! Woooooohoooo! Now I want Terri to test. Lol so excited! If your test is darker tomorrow, it will be plenty dark for the RE to see on Monday! Hooray! I'm passing out now but I have a really funny story to tell about the hemrroid sitch tomorrow. Hahaaa! Goodnight!


----------



## beaglemom

13 mature and 7 fertilized. I think I said that right. Annoyed because they said the sample was bad. I told them my husband needed more than 36 hrs but they said with icsi not a big deal. Ugh. Kind of bummed. Hopefully all 7 keep going strong.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-the proportion is about right for mature vs. fertilized so don't be discouraged. Seven fertilized is a good number. I never understand how they do ICSI and they can't fertilize them all, but I don't have patience to get a doctorate degree and figure it out so it will just have to remain a mystery to me. 

When is your next update? Do they let them grow six days before freezing and finally, when are they doing the genetic testing?


----------



## beaglemom

Update Tues. I think they freeze on day 6. And I should have pgs results by then. I need to email my nurse to find out next steps for fet. 

Me and my mom are on our way to the outer banks. Last minute trip. Coming back Tues. I want to take her to see the wild horses.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Enjoy your trip to the Outer Banks! I hope your 7 fertilized eggs are growing away and you'll get an awesome report when you get back. It does seem crazy that even with ICSI that there still can be problems with fertilization. I'm sure you'll come home to a great number on Tuesday.


----------



## booger76

Um, Erin and Terri - Both of your charts are looking stellar. Look at those temp jumps today!!


----------



## terripeachy

I forgot to tell you guys that last night after my shots I felt so lightheaded and hot. I had to immediately sit down. I know doing these shots I have to contort my body a little bit but yesterday was crazy. I had hubs get my warm compress and he got me a glass of water and I laid down on the bed for a few minutes and then I was fine. Then, this morning a big temp jump so not sure what that was all about. I hope tonight isn't a repeat as it was a little scary.

Beagle-have fun in the OBX!


----------



## Amy1976

I was told they do attempt to fertilize all the eggs with icsi but that some don't fertilize properly. So I guess that means the eggs weren't good/receptive? Or maybe it's the sperm? I wonder if the sperm they pick to attempt to fertilize the egg can be bad? More things to google lol.

Terri - When are you testing? What you described is one of the first symptoms I had.


----------



## jkb11

Beagle congrats on on 7 fertilized! That's a great number. Have a great time in the outer banks. My hubby and I went last year and saw the horses it was incredible! 

Erin!!!!!!!! Yay!!! I'm so happy for you. And only at 4 dpt, that's insane! Enjoy being preggo. I pray Ifollow behind you;) 

Terri..... Now we need you to get to peeing:) you're next!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-lightheaded and hot were your symptoms? Or fainting. Hee hee. I thought I was going to faint and then I remembered Jackie Robinson's wife in the movie 42. She fainted in the bathroom and another woman entered and asked if she was prego. Hee hee. Ill make a note of it and keep trucking. I have been staying warm with my blanket and hot caffeine free tea. Celestial Seasonings makes really flavorful tea! Who knew?

Oh, you must never blame the sperm for not fertilizing the egg. It's always the egg's fault!


----------



## moni77

Yay Beagle - those are great numbers. I did ICSI and only had 3 fertilize...

Erin - yay! Looking forward to todays update...

Hi to all!


----------



## ERosePW

Today's test... 5dp6dt. I'm feeling really good about this one!

I'll catch up later, as I'm out and about right now and it's insane out here with Christmas so close!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## moni77

Wow - that is a great line!! He/she is snuggled in deep!! Early beta?


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I could see the line even on my phone...no close up. 

Is it really the egg's fault? The embryologist seemed to go on and on about the sample. 

I left my laptop...ugh...so no googling for me. I get tired using my phone.


----------



## kfs1

Yeeeeah Erin. So excited for you!!! :)

Terri - loving your symptoms & temps!!! Are you planning on testing early or will you hold off?

Pooped - busy day. Will check in with everyone else tomorrow.


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - OMG that is not a squinter at all!! That's a bonafide BFP! I'm SO happy for you!! 

Terri - Of course, how could I even suggest it would be the sperm right LOL!! And yes I started getting lightheaded and felt I better sit down or I might faint. Didn't really get hot though. When are you testing?


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-That's awesome!!!! You're definitely pregnant with at least one baby!!! I'm so excited and happy for you. I can't believe you said that last night your line was faint, and this morning it's so dark. :wohoo: 

beagle-The way the doctors talk they always make it seem like it's our fault we're not getting pregnant even when it's obvious that men have problems too. I was being facetious. I think your numbers are fine, and I'm not sure why they even said anything about the sample because guess what?! They won't be getting another one from you because you'll have one to put in and at least 3 or 4 to freeze. I'm fully confident my numbers will be correct.

I'm not testing anytime soon, ladies. You'll just have to be patient. I still have 9 days until my blood test, so at the earliest, I would test on Sunday.


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks girls! Yea, Amy, def not a squinter today! It got significantly darker over one day, which I also look at as a good sign, since with my 2 CPs the lines only got a smidge darker each day. Can some of our prego girls remind me if you had some cramps right around bfp time? I know Jen did... Jen, were yours almost like pre-AF cramps? Anyone else? I ask because it just started for me tonight, and naturally it's making me a teensy nervous.

So I'm back from my long, ridiculous shopping day, and I'm reminded why I usually do all Christmas shopping online. Crazy out there. 

Beagle, 7 is a good number! I'm sure they'll keep growing strong! Looking forward to an update when you hear. Enjoy the Outer Banks! You deserve a little getaway. 

Terri, good for you! You're so much stronger than I am. I was major weak testing at 4dpt, lol! I hope you don't have same reaction to the shots tonight... But at the same time, I'm also hoping they're a good sign, similar to Amy. :winkwink: 

Moni, yea, I guess I'll call tomorrow for an early beta again. I have to travel for a week starting next Sun, so I'd like to get both betas done before then anyway.

Jkb, I'm sure you'll be soon!!!:thumbup:

Jen, very curious about your story, lol!!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh ok...no all my talk has been about sperm. Makes me feel bad for my husband. I hate that he wasn't on vitamins and hate we did a 36 hr "pipe cleaning" instead of addin a day. Oh well. Just nervous half are gone after only 1 day. I am hoping for at least 4 after pgs. The thought of this failing is terrifying. 

What is/was everyone's protocol for fet? I emailed my nurse so I am on top of it. Seems one of the Dr mentioned bcp.


----------



## Amy1976

Erin I definitely had some cramping. I think it just means your uterus is adjusting to the invasion lol. I think it's a good sign.


----------



## Amy1976

Wow Beaglemom I didn't realize they told you to do a 36 hour pipe cleaning? That seems way to short for anyone that has sperm issues? They told us 2 - 5 days but they recommended on the longer side for lower sperm counts. However, they always made it seem like they only needed very few sperm, just enough to fertilize the eggs. So if they had enough, what was their problem?


----------



## beaglemom

Even with iui they said 36. But we had only done that one time out of 3 and it was the very worst count...500,000. All other iuis were at least 4 million. Maybe it was just a mix of poor eggs and sperm. I know I can't expect 100%. But a couple more would have made me feel a little better. But all we can do now is wait.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Well, *Erin *- there is no more PUPO for you. I do believe that test says you are most definitely pregnant. :happydance::happydance: I can't really speak to the cramping from personal experience but it definitely seems like I read about it being pretty normal. Try not to worry too much!

*Beagle* - I remember feeling the same way about being down to half at Day 1. Then over half of that half made it to freeze!! You're younger so you should have even better results. This part was just torturous for me, so I feel for you - hang in there!! Waiting sucks!

*Terri* - Sorry for your dizzy spell last night - unless it was a good sign of baby things going on in your body. :haha: Seriously though, it's never good to have a scary experience like that so I hope it was just a one time thing. 

*Jen* - Your stories are always so entertaining - can't wait to hear it. Even if it is about hemorrhoids. :blush:

Hello to *Amy, kfs, Moni,* and *jkb*!! Hello to *knitgirl, brighteyez, LadySosa* and *Babywhisperer* too!! :xmas3:

I did end up working all weekend but it's okay. I got my project done and DH was busy hunting and making beer so it's not like I missed anything at home. I got some Christmas shopping done, too. 

Oh, I got my mock transfer scheduled again - third time better be a charm! It's scheduled for January 19 which is perfect since I have that day off from work. If all goes well, then I'll start Lupron 3 days later. Can you tell I'm ready to get this thing going??? I'm not sure what I'm going to do if the mock is still difficult. :ignore:


----------



## booger76

Oh, Beagle, my FET protocol involves birth control pills. I overlap them with Lupron for about a week, then I stop the BCP, stay on the Lupron and eventually start taking oral Estrace and baby aspirin. I stop the Lupron, add in Medrol and Doxycycline and the PIO about 5 days from transfer.


----------



## knitgirl

A


----------



## knitgirl

ERosePW said:


> Today's test... 5dp6dt. I'm feeling really good about this one!
> 
> I'll catch up later, as I'm out and about right now and it's insane out here with Christmas so close!

Yahoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Beagle, my protocol for both FETs was the Lupron protocol. Started lupron day21 of prior cycle, then baseline appt after AF around day 3. As long as fully suppressed, started E patches (or you can do IM injections like terri). After 10 days on patch, lining check and b/w. If everything good, transfer got scheduled for 5-6 days later, so I'd half the Lupron dose, continue E patches, and start P (I use Crinone instead of PIO) for 5-6 days. Then transfer. This cycle I was held up due to hysteroscopy, so I stayed on regular dose of Lupron until ready to start patches. Oh yea, I took the doxycycline and medrol for a few days before transfer as well.

Booger, yay for your next mock!! I bet it'll go great now that everything is all fixed up in there!

Amy, thank you! I've heard it's pretty normal too, and it's real funny how I can calm others down, yet I don't even take my own advice, lol! For some reason, hearing it from our girls who just went through all this, somehow gives me peace of mind.:flower:

Hi knitgirl!! Good to see you. Hi to everyone else too!


----------



## jkb11

My goodness Erin that is an impressive line! Love it! Congrats girlie!!! The cramping is definitely expected at this time, so no worrying from you. Enjoy this time. Have you told hubby yet?!?! 

Terri- fainting is common problem in early pregnacy ;) it's due to hypotension. I would make sure to stay plenty hydrated, and it wouldn't hurt to do a blood pressure check.... That is if you won't do a hpt for us;) hint hint....

I will so be like Erin and test from a few days out.
Beagle- my protocol matches Erin's with the exception of I have to do PIO shots and I will be starting them 6days prior to transfer.


----------



## JCM

Ahhhh I knew it would get darker! Mine was significantly darker the next day like the one you posted and I was a couple days further out than you! This is so great! I for sure had pre AF cramps. I was complaining the whole weekend before I tested that Monday. I was imagining my negative after my iui and the horrible progesterone/AF cramps I got but it never got that bad! : ) they kind of came and went too. So I'd be feeling good and positive and then "ohhhh no why do I have cramps!?" So you sound like me. Lol just except you know you're pregnant a few days earlier. But wow, what a line!!! Yay! 

So, I went to go get my labs done for my heparin levels on Friday and I was totally rushed. Running late, trying to dry my hair and have a text discussion with my husbands ex wife at the same time, all while trying to make sure I was good to go with my situation down there in case anyone needed to look! I have these prep h wipes that have witch hazel in them so it's like a total relief when you use them so i had that attached to my underwear while I'm rushing around the house. Plus, you have to get your blood draw exactly 6 hours after your morning shot so it's a pain in the butt (another one, haha) to time everything. So, I finally get out the door yelling to DH I'll be back and hopefully I'll figure out what's happening and speed there. I get there one minute before 3 and there's a taco guy all set up in front of my OB office. I'm on the phone with my best friend telling her about my possible hemrroid problem/rash. I don't even realize the door is open to the office. Double doors actually. I'm right at the point in the story where DH had to check me out and thinks it looks like a rash from thong paintiliners but I said it burns a lot for just a rash and I look up, out of breath and see the ENTIRE OB office staff all sitting down at tables in the waiting room eating TACOS for their holiday party!!!! (I mean really? Tacos at a gyn office? Come on). I was mortified!!!! The office is huge. So everyone is staring at me and one of the women smiles and says oh did you have an appointment? So I quickly said no, just a blood draw, I'll come next week and ran as fast as I could before anyone could identify who I was. Oh my god. Only me.


----------



## JCM

I forgot, the good news is, whatever it is, is going away. I might have had the start of one but I caught it early I think. I have worn liners every single day since the transfer. Progesterone leakage and now discharge. So sometimes when I wear yoga pants or a dress I'll wear a thong and use a thong liner. I'm sure that irritated me more and along with constipation and that's where it came from. Newly pregnant ladies, keep that fiber coming! You do not want to deal with this! Usually I'm pretty regular but when I was so sick for all of those weeks and finally got my appetite back, I went nuts and probably ate too much of the starches and not enough fiber. Lesson learned...

Oh and yesterday, DH did an ultrasound on me and she was moving nonstop. Doing flips and sucking her fingers. Lots of stretching too. I hope she calms down before she comes out. Lol


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! I do love tacos, but that is pretty funny that they were eating them for their party. So now do you have to do the six hour thing again next time or you don't have to do it because everything has cleared up?

Glad the baby was doing well and moving a lot. Great news, of course.

beagle-My protocol was BCP for three weeks (only because my nurse forgot to schedule the endo scratch), endo scratch (2x), and then Del Estrogen shots every third day and PIO 6 days out from transfer.


----------



## ERosePW

HAHA, Jen, I have to say... I bet you are one of the most fun people to be friends with. I get the feeling I'd laugh my ass off hanging out with you! If I'm ever in your neck of the woods, I'm calling you!!:winkwink: (tacos at an OBGYN office, LOL... I'm still snickering)

Good morning everyone. :flower: I called my RE to see when I can get in for a beta. Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Man, I feel like there is a lot to catch up on!

Erin - HUGE congrats! I am so excited for you!! That is a definite BFP! Isn't it funny how accurate our intuition can be? You called it! 

Terri - congrats on wrapping up school! What a huge accomplishment to finish your MBA. My hubby finished his up this summer and it was a huge relief for both of us that he didn't have to worry about homework anymore. Much less stress.

Booger - yay for scheduling your mock transfer!

Jen - HAHA! That is a funny story. Sounds so awkward! Well, at least they're probably used to hearing stuff like that working in an OB office.

Beagle - those sound like good numbers! You sound a little down. Hang in there girl!

Afm - I came down with a nasty cold this weekend and had a get-together already planned with my friends, so I just tried to power through but I felt like crap. They brought their huge dogs over (both puppies) and they made a mess of our house. They were playing with eachother under the coffee table, LIFTED the coffee table and knocked over the bottle of red wine, wine glasses with wine in them....ALL over our carpet. Ugh. My poor little doggie was scared to death of these giant dogs and was hiding behind me the whole time (he's also a wimp, LOL). 

Any ways, I'm at work this morning but still feeling cruddy. My boss is out Wed onward through the holidays so that will be nice to have a break from her!

Have a great day all!


----------



## kfs1

Erin - Congratulations again. Can't wait to hear what your first beta is! Did you test again this morning?

Beagle - Congrats on the 7! That's a great number and a common amount for 14 eggs. Hope you're feeling good.

Baby - Good luck at your appointment today.

Amy - How's it going? Your next appointment's Thursday, right?

Terri - You know I'm not going to bother you to test - I couldn't even pee on 1 stick I was so nervous!

JCM - You are TOO funny! I would have run out of the doctor's office, too. :) And that definitely sounds like a bizarre scene - the whole office sitting around eating tacos.

Booger - We brew beer occasionally, too, but it's been a while for sure. I bet you have access to some great ingredients where you live. We have to order everything online. Congrats on scheduling your mock transfer! It'll be here before you know it.

JKB - Same to you. Your transfer will be here before you know it!

LadySosa - I'm sorry that you're sick - no fun. OMG about the dogs. Were you able to get the wine out of the carpet? Aww - and your poor little guy must have been terrified.

So, ladies, I have officially graduated from my RE. Things were looking good this morning so she packed me up and sent me on my way. My official due date is July 30th. She actually saw an additional sac this morning which she hadn't before but there was nothing in it. So it looks like the other guy tried to hang on but didn't make it...?


----------



## JCM

Haha yes, look me up! I'd love to hangout! 
Yes Terri, I have to go back this week to test my levels. Booooo! But only 4 more weeks on this blood thinner crap. Honestly I'm not even consistent with it. We really have to wait 8 more days? Come on, let's meet in the middle at 4 days!!! Haha I'm so impatient. 
Hopefully they get you in for a beta today, Erin! Maybe there's two that snuggled in!!!

So crazy about the additional sac? Are they SURE they saw nothing in there??? Hmmm! Congrats on graduating! Isn't that a nice feeling? Will you stay on P til 12 weeks?


----------



## LadySosa

Wow, kfs1, that's a milestone to graduate from your RE! Congrats! You're going to have to change your status to "Expecting" rather than "TTC". :) And that's interesting that there was an additional sack with nothing in it...

Don't the holidays make you want to have a little baby? They sure make me want one! I figured, if all goes well, I'll be preggo by Feb 3 or so, that means I should be due in Nov, making it so we have a newborn by next Christmas! Yay! I know, I know, I MAY be getting a little ahead of myself. But it doesn't hurt to get excited. :)


----------



## moni77

Erin - yeah I had some cramping - still do especially after a long day. Take it easy - no more all day shopping trips for you for 9 more months or so...

kfs - congrats on the graduation - when is your first ob appt?

Jen - thanks for letting me not be the only one with "lovely" stories to tell...I'm still coughing by the way...

Hi to all!!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-You better go see your old friends. There may or may not be a surprise waiting for you over there. hee hee. I hope you were able to go in for a beta today.

kfs1-Yeah that is strange that you almost had two babies. Maybe this is why your betas were wonky in the beginning. Are you still drinking a cup of coffee in the morning? Some days I really want a cup, but I've been very good about my hot decaf tea. Just curious as to what you were doing these days for your morning drink.

LadySosa-Sorry you're feeling so bad and now have to try to get wine out of your carpet. I like dogs, but certainly not rowdy/big ones..scratch that-rowdy dogs. hee hee. I hope you start feeling better soon.

Jen-I'll think about it, but I'll tell you now, I certainly don't feel like much is going on. ERose is just a testing freak of nature, and I have zero intuition! :haha: j/k. I'm sure I'm the freak of nature.

AFM-No dramatic lightheadedness in the bathroom last night during my shot. I got my bonus paperwork on Thurday so it's nice to know that my company will be paying for PART of my meds that I put on my credit card. I also worked for my paycheck today so I'd say my company and I are about even. 15 more minutes I can blow this joint. I've had enough for one day. I didn't even get to check BnB more than once! hee hee.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Erin - Congratulations again. Can't wait to hear what your first beta is! Did you test again this morning?
> 
> Beagle - Congrats on the 7! That's a great number and a common amount for 14 eggs. Hope you're feeling good.
> 
> Baby - Good luck at your appointment today.
> 
> Amy - How's it going? Your next appointment's Thursday, right?
> 
> Terri - You know I'm not going to bother you to test - I couldn't even pee on 1 stick I was so nervous!
> 
> JCM - You are TOO funny! I would have run out of the doctor's office, too. :) And that definitely sounds like a bizarre scene - the whole office sitting around eating tacos.
> 
> Booger - We brew beer occasionally, too, but it's been a while for sure. I bet you have access to some great ingredients where you live. We have to order everything online. Congrats on scheduling your mock transfer! It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> JKB - Same to you. Your transfer will be here before you know it!
> 
> LadySosa - I'm sorry that you're sick - no fun. OMG about the dogs. Were you able to get the wine out of the carpet? Aww - and your poor little guy must have been terrified.
> 
> So, ladies, I have officially graduated from my RE. Things were looking good this morning so she packed me up and sent me on my way. My official due date is July 30th. She actually saw an additional sac this morning which she hadn't before but there was nothing in it. So it looks like the other guy tried to hang on but didn't make it...?

Yeah for graduating! I did as well today, but not before he had some hesitating parting words...like let's hope the spotting stops, or that it doesn't pose a threat b/c it can. Even despite his concern he released me and I made an appt with my ob for tomorrow. Do you have to stay on the progesterone like I do? They want me to stay on it until my ob says it's ok. Are they sure it was an empty sac and not the corpus luteum? If it was an empty sac how do you feel about that? You have a strong bean in there and everything sounds awesome. I would try and focus on that. How are you feeling so far? I kind of feel like I graduated pending a Summer school course!

Erin that is some line Mama! You are sooooooo prego and I couldn't be happier for you. I cramped with Jack but not really this time around, until I spotted. Now I cramp on and off which I know is normal. I hope you get an early beta!!!

Terri feeling faint and having a hot flash is a great sign!!! I am going to be on the edge of my seat waiting for you to test!!!

Booger, I bet the mock goes great. Have faith lady, all will be as it should be.

Ladysosa, I'm sorry about the wine...if it makes you feel any better dh spilled red wine on our new carpet a week after we got it. Club soda got it all out....but I was ready to kill him. He's a bull in a china shop.

JCM that story is hilarious and sounds like something I would've done too. I always get busted and turn beet red. I guess taco's are better for an ob office party than a gastroenterologist office party? I hope the down below issues are getting better. Tucks pads and witch hazel are your friend. I also take a prenatal prescription that has a stool softener in it and try and drink tons of water or prune juice.

Beagle I agree with Terri the % that fertilized is normal and sadly they do blame the egg not the sperm. You have a great number to work with and it only takes one. Enjoy your trip, I hope you have beautiful weather.

Afm, yeah I am released to my ob, spotting has lessened but still there, ms came back but not as bad, headaches are back again, gag reflex is out of control, made an appt for the ob for tomorrow before they all leave for the holiday this week. I am also cramping today like af is coming...which might be because af would've been due today. my RE said I am measuring right where I am supposed to be and I was wrong about the fhr 2 weeks ago it was a 115, then Fri at 135 and today 140 something. He poked and prodded around looking for a hematoma but couldn't see anything. I wonder if due to the spotting I might be deemed high enough risk to be monitored every other week? He did say there is nothing I can do if this is a threatened mc and it progresses. No exercise, no heavy lifting, no bd, and need to take it easy. I am curious what my ob will have to say or can see tomorrow. All I can do is wait and see....which is maddening.

Erin congrats again girl, what uplifting news!!!


----------



## moni77

Babyw - wow you were released early. I did the progesterone thru week 8 -but I was seeing the RE weekly until then. Cant wait to hear what your ob has to say!

Terri - I didn't test at all, since I was sure I was out...


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, yep, I tested again today, and the two lines are almost the same color now. It's crazy for me, because I've never had a test like this ever... With my 2 CPs, my tests were pretty light. I'm so excited for you that you've graduated from your RE! Wuhu! I bet that feels great. :happydance: So, you had another sac in there, huh? Wow. Then I'm sure it did try to hang on, and probably just wasn't a viable one. Are you feeling ok with that, or does it feel a little sad? Your body knows what it's doing...

BabyW, thank you! Beta is tomorrow morning, so I'll have results by around 3:30-4:00pm. Excited for you as well, since you graduated like kfs!! So they couldn't find a hematoma? Hmm.... Are you doing ok with all this? I'm sure you're probably stressing a little, because we just can't help it... Its like this whole process never seems to get any less stressful. But hang in there... I feel like everything is going to be just fine!!:thumbup:

Terri, I'll def go over there and check it out then! Being on BnB is almost like being in college, because news travels fast, HAHA! I've met so many awesome girls on here. Ok, girl, you had me cracking up that I'm a "testing freak of nature". HA!:haha: Too funny! Btw, it doesn't matter that you don't feel like much is going on... I literally felt ZERO until last night when I started cramping. (which is once again gone today, and I feel nothing again)

LadySosa, how rude that they brought their wild dogs over and let them wrestle under your coffee table. Who does that?? I'm a dog lover, and I actually especially like larger dogs, but when they're pups like that and can knock over everything in sight, it might be best to leave them home! Hope you got the wine out. I'm sorry you're feeling sick. Feel better soon!!

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## knitgirl

Jen  very funny story :). Also, it must be so amazing to see her moving around so much  congrats!

Beagle  any update on your embies? I think 7 is a good number!

Terri  if you are looking for a good caffeine free tea, I really like Rooibos Chai by Numi. I put almond milk in mine. I cant wait for you to test  but no pressure from me.

Booger  congrats on getting your next (and hopefully final) mock transfer scheduled  Im thinking it will go perfectly. :)

ladySosa  sorry youre not feeling well  and sorry about your carpet.

Kfs  congrats on graduating!! Sorry about that empty sac. :(

Babywhisperer  congrats on graduating!! Let us know how your appt with your OB goes tmr.

Erin  cant wait to hear the results of your beta!!

Hello to everyone else!! Has anyone heard from Leens? I dont think she has posted in a long time. 

AFM  I started Lupron 20u on Saturday and am waiting for the crazy to kick in. I will be on that for 10 days and then will go in for a suppression check. If I am fully suppressed, I will start on the oral estrogen and the PIO. My DH has practiced on an orange for the PIO injections. :)

I went to my OB/GYN today for a lump in my breast. It started as a tiny thing this past spring, that felt like a large grain of sand and now it is bigger. When I went last time the covering doc couldnt feel anything, and I had just had a baseline mammogram in May (recommended by my doc since I will most likely be pregnant at 40 and having a baseline before Im pregnant is a good idea), so they just said to keep an eye on it. I totally forgot about it for a while, but then checked it again last week. The NP I met with was really great and scheduled me for a diagnostic mammogram and ultrasound on Thursday. The doc I saw in May seemed to be minimizing it because he couldnt feel what I felt. I really felt like the NP today was taking me seriously, which is great. I just feel so much better knowing that I am going to get it looked at!


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Jen  very funny story :). Also, it must be so amazing to see her moving around so much  congrats!
> 
> Beagle  any update on your embies? I think 7 is a good number!
> 
> Terri  if you are looking for a good caffeine free tea, I really like Rooibos Chai by Numi. I put almond milk in mine. I cant wait for you to test  but no pressure from me.
> 
> Booger  congrats on getting your next (and hopefully final) mock transfer scheduled  Im thinking it will go perfectly. :)
> 
> ladySosa  sorry youre not feeling well  and sorry about your carpet.
> 
> Kfs  congrats on graduating!! Sorry about that empty sac. :(
> 
> Babywhisperer  congrats on graduating!! Let us know how your appt with your OB goes tmr.
> 
> Erin  cant wait to hear the results of your beta!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!! Has anyone heard from Leens? I dont think she has posted in a long time.
> 
> AFM  I started Lupron 20u on Saturday and am waiting for the crazy to kick in. I will be on that for 10 days and then will go in for a suppression check. If I am fully suppressed, I will start on the oral estrogen and the PIO. My DH has practiced on an orange for the PIO injections. :)
> 
> I went to my OB/GYN today for a lump in my breast. It started as a tiny thing this past spring, that felt like a large grain of sand and now it is bigger. When I went last time the covering doc couldnt feel anything, and I had just had a baseline mammogram in May (recommended by my doc since I will most likely be pregnant at 40 and having a baseline before Im pregnant is a good idea), so they just said to keep an eye on it. I totally forgot about it for a while, but then checked it again last week. The NP I met with was really great and scheduled me for a diagnostic mammogram and ultrasound on Thursday. The doc I saw in May seemed to be minimizing it because he couldnt feel what I felt. I really felt like the NP today was taking me seriously, which is great. I just feel so much better knowing that I am going to get it looked at!


I'm glad you're being proactive and getting it checked. It's probably a calcium deposit or a cyst. Let us know what happens. Sending good thoughts your way. And btw I went thru something similar years ago. Turns out I am cystic. I get cystic breasts as I approach af and I have had ovarian cysts before. All will be fine lady.


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-where do you get that tea from? The grocery store? I had a lump removed several years ago just to be on the safe side, but it was not cancerous and I think just fatty tissue. I hope yours is the same.

ERose-Hope all goes well today at your bloodtest. I can't wait to hear the results.

booger-Glad you finished your project and got your next mock transfer scheduled. I can't wait for you to get this process started for real.

AFM-Nothing to report except my boss is on my last nerve. Luckily he is only here when I'm here for about 2.5 hours. Makes things much more bearable. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## kfs1

JCM - No, I have about a week's worth of P left and she said to just finish it up. She said it was the first time that she's seen the sac but that there was definitely nothing in it. I would think that should be clear by now, no?

Moni - My first OB appt is actually on Christmas Eve which is a pain in the butt but it's the only time they could fit me in. At least my hubs will finally be able to make it to an appointment though. :)

Terri - I think you're right about my early betas - makes total sense. I've been drinking decaf tea in the morning just like you. I gave up coffee the week of my retrieval/transfer and I have to say that I do miss it - tea just isn't the same. :) I will occasionally have decaf coffee but it's not the same, either. And why's your boss bothering you? Want me to smack him around for you?

Babyw - Congrats on graduating, too! I know you're still worried about the spotting but I don't think he would have released you if he were truly worried. Good luck today at your OB appointment. I have to finish the P that I have and then I'm done so about another week and a half. My RE said it was definitely an empty sac. It's a little sad but there was obviously something wrong with the pregnancy or it would have stuck, right? I think of all of those other embryos that didn't make it for that same reason. As far as symptoms, I'm feeling absolutely the same except for being tired. No sore boobs, no nausea, nothing.

Erin - Fx for your beta today!!!!!!!!!

Knit - Like everyone else said, good for you for being proactive about the lump that you found. It is most likely nothing but it's always safe to rule things out.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-My boss is just an untrustworthy space cadet. hee hee. No sense smacking him around. I had a meeting with him yesterday and gave him my schedule and update. This morning I come in and he's sent out three emails about my projects and they have stuff that is incorrect and untrue. hee hee. For example, I said yesterday 'I'm not going to space out the testing. I'm doing it all in two days.' Then he writes 'the testing will be spaced out over two to three weeks...' No, no it won't, and you can't make me. HA! What a jerk. His boss wanted him to tell me to space it out, but it's a waste of my time to do that, so he wrote it so that his boss will see it. :growlmad: Why do we even meet if you're going to make up stuff no matter what I say? 
The decaf tea train is definitely not the same as coffee, but I will make due. I do like the warmth it brings me though. hee hee. Are you working next week? I'm here on monday and half Tuesday and then I'm off the rest of the week. Did you tell anyone else yet about your news aside from your boss? I can't remember.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> JCM - No, I have about a week's worth of P left and she said to just finish it up. She said it was the first time that she's seen the sac but that there was definitely nothing in it. I would think that should be clear by now, no?
> 
> Moni - My first OB appt is actually on Christmas Eve which is a pain in the butt but it's the only time they could fit me in. At least my hubs will finally be able to make it to an appointment though. :)
> 
> Terri - I think you're right about my early betas - makes total sense. I've been drinking decaf tea in the morning just like you. I gave up coffee the week of my retrieval/transfer and I have to say that I do miss it - tea just isn't the same. :) I will occasionally have decaf coffee but it's not the same, either. And why's your boss bothering you? Want me to smack him around for you?
> 
> Babyw - Congrats on graduating, too! I know you're still worried about the spotting but I don't think he would have released you if he were truly worried. Good luck today at your OB appointment. I have to finish the P that I have and then I'm done so about another week and a half. My RE said it was definitely an empty sac. It's a little sad but there was obviously something wrong with the pregnancy or it would have stuck, right? I think of all of those other embryos that didn't make it for that same reason. As far as symptoms, I'm feeling absolutely the same except for being tired. No sore boobs, no nausea, nothing.
> 
> Erin - Fx for your beta today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Knit - Like everyone else said, good for you for being proactive about the lump that you found. It is most likely nothing but it's always safe to rule things out.

I'm glad you're feeling ok about the sac, it is a little sad, but maybe it not progressing enables the strong embie to thrive! I'm happy you're feeling good, nothing but fatigue is great!

Erin I'm stalking waiting for your beta!

Amy how are you feeling lady?

Terri I hear you about the boss sitch. I've been at my firm the longest out of my group and I have to work either 12/26 or 1/2, but 2 guys who have kids in their 20s are refusing to come in and my boss won't pressure them so he turns to me. Makes me so frustrated.


----------



## floridasian

Congrats Erin!!! Just saw your BFP!! 

Soooo happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## knitgirl

terripeachy said:


> knitgirl-where do you get that tea from? The grocery store? I had a lump removed several years ago just to be on the safe side, but it was not cancerous and I think just fatty tissue. I hope yours is the same.
> 
> ERose-Hope all goes well today at your bloodtest. I can't wait to hear the results.
> 
> booger-Glad you finished your project and got your next mock transfer scheduled. I can't wait for you to get this process started for real.
> 
> AFM-Nothing to report except my boss is on my last nerve. Luckily he is only here when I'm here for about 2.5 hours. Makes things much more bearable. Have a great day everyone.

terri - i get it at the grocery store. https://shop.numitea.com/Rooibos-Chai/p/NUMIS-10200&[email protected]@Herbal


----------



## knitgirl

Thanks for all the support, ladies! I'm not too worried, but am happy to be having it looked at properly. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the link, knitgirl. I'll be sure to look for it next time I grocery shop, which will be tomorrow, actually. Perfect!


----------



## ERosePW

floridasian, you're so sweet, thank you for popping in to say that! :flower:

Girls, I'm super crazy at work right now, but just wanted to say that I'll probably get beta results by 4pm, so will check back in then if I can jump on again. Luckily, I'm not stressing over it too much... (I hope I didn't just jinx myself). On my test this morning, the test line was officially darker than the control line. Which feels so surreal... two years, 3 transfers, and two CPs later! Crazy. Just praying my numbers double like they're supposed to.


----------



## terripeachy

You're killing me! I thought you posted your results. hee hee. I'll :juggle: until 4pm. When I get home I sure hope there are results. I have to stop by the post office to mail my sister's present, so I will be preoccupied. hee hee. Can't wait!


----------



## ERosePW

Beta is 91.6! :happydance: She said that's excellent for 7dpt.

It's finally feeling real! Going back Thurs morning for second beta, but she sounded super positive.


----------



## knitgirl

ERosePW said:


> Beta is 91.6! :happydance: She said that's excellent for 7dpt.
> 
> It's finally feeling real! Going back Thurs morning for second beta, but she sounded super positive.

Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :thumbup: I am sooooo, sooo, happy for you. I can't even express it in words. <3


----------



## kfs1

Yeaaaaaaah erose!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :flower:


----------



## moni77

Yay!!! 

My vent for the day...today was SUPPOSED to be my anatomy scan - I made the appointment 5 WEEKS ago. Got a confirmation text on Friday - responded confirm. Got a confirmation call on Sunday AND yesterday. Took the afternoon off of work, hubby took the day off, show up and "I" had cancelled the appointment via text. WHAT?!?!!? I showed them my phone where I confirmed it and the confirming texts and voicemails that followed. They had filled my slot YESTERDAY and couldn't fit me in today. I was so upset, I wanted to see my little guy! They might be able to fit me in Friday morning if I don't have a work conflict, otherwise next Tuesday. They apologized profusely and blamed office error - but still shouldn't I have had priority over someone who just got the appointment yesterday - or make the staff stay an extra 45 minutes since it was their mistake. Ugh. So no new pics today. Luckily I already know the sex, because I would have been REALLY upset if I was delayed finding out!

Sorry for the vent when so much positive is happening...


----------



## JCM

ERosePW said:


> Beta is 91.6! :happydance: She said that's excellent for 7dpt.
> 
> It's finally feeling real! Going back Thurs morning for second beta, but she sounded super positive.




Yay!!!! Mine was 84 and that was 12dpt! Eeeeek!!! :happydance:


----------



## JCM

Oh Moni I'm sorry! They really should have stayed the 45 mins for their error. Unbelievable. They better fit you in when it accommodates you're work schedule! The nerve!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin AWESOME! Sorry we are not bump buddies, but I will be close behind.

moni - how stupid am I? What is an anatomy scan? And that really sucks...they should have def tried to accommodate you.

Okay, so I was with my mom today, so I purposely turned off my phone. I knew the office would call & she doesn't know anything. So I just was able to listen to the voicemail & my husband was with me. They left 2 messages & called 3 times. So after 1 voicemail of just call us back & it was a very thick accent. The 2nd message was my update...so happy I could understand. I am pretty sure it was an emryologist...I assume he is really smart & the human interaction suffers. I couldn't understand very well & he was not very detailed...just all 7 are fine. That's what he said. So I am so happy about that, but just feeling so nervous.

So I just want to say I hope I do not upset anyone with what I say. I use you guys as support & a vent, so I hope never to upset. I know my results are good & many of you have gone through way more than me with worse results. I hope I don't sound insensitive to your circumstances. I am just so nervous. Because honestly, if this doesn't work, we are sunk. I could technically do another loan, but I would not feel comfortable with that. I would have to pay off the current debt before even thinking about it. I am trying so hard to be positive. I will just be happy once we get to the freezing. So I appreciate anyone's positive thoughts coming my way. To be honest, if this all comes down to 1 egg & 1 pregnancy, I wouldn't even care right now...I just want at least one baby from all this ordeal & I would be so happy & grateful.

Thanks guys.


----------



## moni77

The anatomy scan is the ultrasound at 18-20 weeks where they check everything (count and measure toes and fingers, etc) and when most people find out the gender. So it is a longer ultrasound appointment. I think someone overbooked the day and they randomly chose someone to cut. I would have been more fine with it if they had told me that someone had to come in for an emergency basis and take your slot - because then at least hopefully the ordeal was helping someone - but they didn't say that.

Beagle - we all had/have the same insecurities and vents and have been through the process - lots of positive thoughts going your way. I give you my comparison to give you HOPE not to make you feel bad that you are doing better than me...You WILL be successful!!


----------



## booger76

:happydance::happydance:Wahoo, Erin!!!:happydance::happydance:

Yay, yay, yay - that's just awesome. I am so stinking happy for you! You deserve this so enjoy it!


----------



## booger76

beaglemom said:


> I am just so nervous. Because honestly, if this doesn't work, we are sunk. I could technically do another loan, but I would not feel comfortable with that. I would have to pay off the current debt before even thinking about it. I am trying so hard to be positive. I will just be happy once we get to the freezing. So I appreciate anyone's positive thoughts coming my way. To be honest, if this all comes down to 1 egg & 1 pregnancy, I wouldn't even care right now...I just want at least one baby from all this ordeal & I would be so happy & grateful.
> 
> Thanks guys.

Oh, Beagle - Hang in there, sweetie! It is so normal to be one big ball and bundle of nerves right now. All of us understand so don't feel bad. This WILL work for you - you have been the torchbearer for saying that so try to keep reminding yourself. It's so hard to focus on anything other than "numbers" right now but 7 is a great one (lucky number 7, right??). We are here for you! You are strong! You are tough! Vent to us all you need. :hugs:


----------



## Amy1976

ERIN!! YAY!!! :happydance: I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU. YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW!! 

Babywhisperer - I'm doing pretty good. Just waiting for my next appointment on Thursday. I'm not really having any more symptoms, just REALLY tired and sore boobs lol. How are you?


----------



## jkb11

Erin!!!!! AWESOME!!!!! So happy for you sweetie! Happy and healthy nine months to you&#55357;&#56856; even better with the Pgs you know chromosome wise your lil bean is off to a great start! So, do you think you and hubby are going to inquire about the gender now or wait a bit?

Beagle - I'm sending all positive thoughts your way. I understand 100%where you are coming from. Take a deep breath and take it a day at a time. Btw, big YAY that all 7 are hanging in there&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> The anatomy scan is the ultrasound at 18-20 weeks where they check everything (count and measure toes and fingers, etc) and when most people find out the gender. So it is a longer ultrasound appointment. I think someone overbooked the day and they randomly chose someone to cut. I would have been more fine with it if they had told me that someone had to come in for an emergency basis and take your slot - because then at least hopefully the ordeal was helping someone - but they didn't say that.
> 
> Beagle - we all had/have the same insecurities and vents and have been through the process - lots of positive thoughts going your way. I give you my comparison to give you HOPE not to make you feel bad that you are doing better than me...You WILL be successful!!

Thank you. I just don't want to come off as a whiner...like oh I only have 7 when some people only had 1 or 3. It is just so hard watching that number go down. But we are very grateful to still be holding on with 7. Your story def gives me hope...but also scares the crap out of me...lol! It is just so hard to have been going at this so long & now literally putting all our eggs in one basket. Hoping a day with my husband tomorrow will make me feel better along with the rest of my days off from work.

Oh here is a funny story. My husband stayed at home while I was in OBX. He was so excited he was like my Cowboys are on...I am getting a pizza & just relaxing. So the next night he was saying how much he missed me. He said I do not like being a bachelor. It was fun for like 3 hours...then I was over it. He is so funny. I missed him & my dogs...but mainly just bummed because my mom didn't want to do anything outside of seeing the wild horses. So she slept the rest of the time...I had no laptop to watch Netflix...so it was a little bit boring. But she had so much fun with the horses. I will see if I can post a few pics. We went at sunrise...yay mom for waking me at 4 am 2 days in a row :(...but nothing beats being able to do something like that for a parent. They do so much for us.


----------



## jkb11

Moni-sorry you got the run around at the dr office. I agree they should have accommodated you, especially considering your husband took off work. Tell them they can help make it up to you by giving you extra pics of your lil man along with more viewing time!


----------



## beaglemom

Here are some pics. My mom chased them the whole time...not in a bad way...they just walked down the beach & we followed them. They were so casual & whatever about it. They must be used to people. And just to give you an idea how much my mom loves horses...all the local businesses have horse statues as like a theme thing. My mom squealed at those horses & had to have her picture with them...the FAKE horses. Imagine how excited she was to be with the real ones. She said she is now dedicated to winning the lottery so she can buy one of the huge houses on the beach so she can be with those horses all the time.
 



Attached Files:







out12.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









out22.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 0









out9.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5









out21.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Amy1976

Very VERY beautiful pictures beaglemom!!


----------



## moni77

Wow beagle those shots are amazing - where is that? My mother has always loved horses as well...


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-sorry to hear about the overbooking of your scan. Hopefully you can make it to an appointment on Friday. Luckily you already know it's a boy, but still. It would have been nice to see him again. 

Beagle-don't be discouraged. Your numbers and embies are doing great! I hope you had a nice time with your mom. :) edit: sorry it was boring, but the pics are amazing!! I bet your mom will be talking about this for a long time. 

Hi to everyone else. Still on ERose's high. Hee hee.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Erin that is an great beta and for 7dpt it's even better. You must be over the moon. I bet your next beta is more than double. 

Moni I am so sorry for the hassle and disappointment. They should have accommodated you. Their screw up, their problem to fix. Especially when you take off from work. I think that's the main reason I left the RE group at North Shore Hospital. One visit was a 2hr wait and the next over an hour. You know when you are back logged. Call people and tell them to come later. If someone cancels you get caught up. It's something I witnessed at my ob today. Some women were waiting well over and hour and there was a mutiny about to happen. They were all over 55 and waiting for Dr Rifkin. He delivered J Lo's twins and people from then on request him. I can see that if you're pregnant but if it's just a pap does it really matter who does it? 

Beagle no worries lady you are anxious. We have all been there. You have 7 strong embies and it will be successful. Maybe go for some acupuncture to calm and ease your energy. I swear it works. Get that body ready for transfer. 

Amy glad you're doing well! I'll be waiting for your update on Thurs!

Well ladies Dr Rifkin found the hematoma!! It's the same size as the sac which alarmed me. He said he's only had 1 patient mc from a hematoma and it was 10x the size of mine. He said the sheer size of it made her uterus contract and expel the sac. That scared me to death. He thinks I will likely spot for weeks and he wants to see me next week just to see how it looks. I'm measuring 7w4d due date July 31 and heart rate perfect. I didn't ask for the number. He really does put me at ease. He took me into his office for the repeat C vs VBAC discussion. It's something I have to think about but no matter what I decide the pregnancy may make that decision for me if the baby is not in a good position or too big. If I do a scheduled C it will be 7/24. My experience was awful but I was in labor for 24hrs and pushed for over 3 but he flipped. He said I have just under a 50% chance of having a successful VBAC. I don't know what to do yet, but I have time. It's crazy to think about this now. I just want everything to go well and for this clot to resolve and not grow. Other than that I had a bad bout of nausea and the chills today. It feels like the flu. It's reassuring in a way but so hard to function. And guess what???? I found out they are trying to replace my boss at work! Finally they see how inept of a mgr he is. He will likely be stripped of his role and put in sales only. I think he knows it's coming too. He sounds panicked. 

I feel more bfp's coming. Truly. It's a bumper crop of bumps!


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> Wow beagle those shots are amazing - where is that? My mother has always loved horses as well...

This was in the outer banks...this was specifically corolla nc. You can drive on the beach with a 4x4 vehicle. If you are lucky you will see the wild horses. I guess there is also an island in VA near the md border where there is another wild horse herd.


----------



## terripeachy

Yes beagle, you are correct. Assateague, MD has wild horses. You can camp right amongst them. They scare me a bit, but most people are ok with them. 

BabyW-well I'm glad your doctor found the hematoma and is keeping an eye on you so I wouldn't be too worried. If he didn't see it but you knew I was there; that would be a different story. I'm sure all will be well. Oh and awesome news about your boss. I hope mine is replaced soon. Everyone complains about him. I just deal. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## kfs1

Erin - Once again, yahoooooooooooooo! :dance: :yipee:

Moni - I would have been SO pissed at the doctor's office, especially since you both took off. I really hope they can schedule you for Friday.

Beagle - Beautiful pictures. Chin up. 7 strong embies is amazing!

Amy - I can't wait for your next appt! Happy to hear that you're doing well.

Babyw - Your OB sounds great. I'm glad he was able to see the hematoma and that he doesn't seem nervous about your miscarrying. Did he say how long it typically takes for these things to dissolve? Our due dates are 1 day apart. :)

Terri - Remind me. When is your beta again?

Hey everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

My beta is on the 23rd, so less than a week!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Erin - Once again, yahoooooooooooooo! :dance: :yipee:
> 
> Moni - I would have been SO pissed at the doctor's office, especially since you both took off. I really hope they can schedule you for Friday.
> 
> Beagle - Beautiful pictures. Chin up. 7 strong embies is amazing!
> 
> Amy - I can't wait for your next appt! Happy to hear that you're doing well.
> 
> Babyw - Your OB sounds great. I'm glad he was able to see the hematoma and that he doesn't seem nervous about your miscarrying. Did he say how long it typically takes for these things to dissolve? Our due dates are 1 day apart. :)
> 
> Terri - Remind me. When is your beta again?
> 
> Hey everyone else!

Yeah we can be bump buddies. I think I am leaning slightly towards a scheduled C so could be a week earlier...but we make plans and God laughs so I am taking it a day at a time. It's funny I prefer the 2 male obgyn's, more compassion and patience. Ironic right?

I ran out of the PIO so I am using the Endometrin supps I have left over. I forgot how nasty these can be esp with me spotting every day. The ms is kicking my butt, so nauseous. The silver lining is I'm not puking.

I ordered my Christmas cards which I expedited and will have in the mail by Fri/Sat since all I have to do is address the envelope, stamp it and mail it. I ordered them from Tiny Prints. 

Today is Jack's 1st bday!!! How did that happen?? It went so fast and so much happens in that 1st year. We are truly blessed with this little guy, such a good baby and always happy.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Wow, lots of excitement here!

Erin - congrats congrats congrats! You SO deserve this! 

Beagle - WOW, those pictures are incredible. I had no idea there were wild horses running around over there! What a cool vacation to share with your mom.

Terri - excited to hear the results of your beta! It's coming soon! How are you feeling?

Hi everyone!

Afm, I felt worse yesterday so I stayed home. Just a horrible cough, I thought for sure I had bronchitis, but the doc thought it was just a nasty cold. I'm feeling a little bit better today, so back at work. My boss is out all week so it's like a little vacay! I scheduled my suppression check and informed consent for Jan 6th! And the meds are about to be ordered! Eeeeh! It all feels so real!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-Yeah!! So excited to get things moving. Sorry you're still not feeling 100%, but it has to be better when the boss is gone.

I'm happy today because I'm making my grocery list (including that chai tea). I have three good dinners/lunches planned for the next three nights. Then I have to go back to the store early next week because I'm taking veggies and eggs down to my MILs house so I can make breakfast frittata and some other foods that I WANT to eat while we're staying with her.

BabyW-That's so cool that you and kfs1 have due dates that are one day apart. Yay for summer babies. And happy birthday to Jack.

beaglemom-How are you doing today?

Erose-Any more symptoms? Did you tell your mother? Give us some juicy details. hee hee.

Hi and what's up to everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

Exciting Lady Sosa!

Terri - here is a funny story about Frittata. My dad used to make us omelets growing up. He made them in a huge cast iron pan. But he never flipped them. he put everything in the pan & baked it. We didn't care, they were awesome...still are. Anyways, later on my dad told me they weren't really omelets. He never could flip an omelet, so he made his version. Then years later he talked to me & said guess what, this whole time I have been making frittatas! He was so excited now he could say he was making frittata instead of a jacked up omelet. Side story to that...here is something my dad always told me. There was a newly wed having dinner at his in-law's. The mom cut the end of the roast off, fried it in a pan & cook the rest in the oven. The husband asked his wife why they always did that. She looked at him like he was nuts. Said, mom tell him why we do that. The mom turns to her mom & says in the same you are so stupid tone, Mom tell him why we do that. The grandmother looks at them & says, I don't know why you guys do it...I stopped doing that when I got a bigger pan. I just love that...it shows sometimes traditions start from the craziest things...& also maybe you shouldn't keep doing something that doesn't make sense if you don't even know why you are doing it.

Anyways...sorry if that bored you guys. Just think it is funny.

I am doing fine today...anxious for the call tomorrow. We went out to finish up our shopping today. Now just hanging out. A relaxing day. I hope to get some things done around the house the next couple of days. I have another meds class for FET on Jan 6. I have to be on bcp at least 2 weeks. Not sure what happens after that...I will find out on the 6th...really hoping the meds aren't too crazy expensive.


----------



## terripeachy

Awww..your dad was excited about making frittatas. hee hee.That is too cute. I'm terrible at flipping omelets, but my patient hubs is awesome at them, so if we're having omelettes, he is making them. hee hee. And that story about the roast is great too. hee hee. Thanks..not boring at all.

Your meds for the frozen cycle will be much cheaper. Well, at least mine were. I think I only spent 2-300 and that was out of pocket, so hopefully yours will be similar if not cheaper. I'm worried I'm going to run out of the Del Estrogen, but I'll know by Tuesday if I need to order another vial. I hope so. *snicker*


----------



## beaglemom

I am wondering if I can go ahead & pay for my FET next week so that is will be on 2014. I was hoping all the med stuff would be in 2014 so I could deduct it. I am going to email the finance lady next week. She said next week they would know where my account is based on the credits back from no fresh transfer. I can't pay for my meds though. No script until I take my meds class. I wish I could go to the meds class on the 23rd...but no missing work that week due to staffing issues. I get annoyed I have to always do a meds class. $55 each time...the money isn't so bad...but I feel like after multiple IUIs & an IVF cycle, I think I can handle written instruction on meds.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I am wondering if I can go ahead & pay for my FET next week so that is will be on 2014. I was hoping all the med stuff would be in 2014 so I could deduct it. I am going to email the finance lady next week. She said next week they would know where my account is based on the credits back from no fresh transfer. I can't pay for my meds though. No script until I take my meds class. I wish I could go to the meds class on the 23rd...but no missing work that week due to staffing issues. I get annoyed I have to always do a meds class. $55 each time...the money isn't so bad...but I feel like after multiple IUIs & an IVF cycle, I think I can handle written instruction on meds.

I hope you can get the FET applied to this tax year, but don't be surprised if they have to do it by date of service. Maybe they can work with you.

Ladysosa I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## sarahok

Hi ladies...I come on here every couple of months and read the last 10 pages or so to check up on (stalk) old TTC#1 buddies. So glad I popped on today and saw some great news! 

Erin, I'm loving loving loving your lines and HCG #'s so far! Super exciting that these are better results than you've had before! I know you've had your heart broken a few times, and I'm always amazed at what a buoyant, infectious positivity you seem to maintain. You are such an inspiration, and I'm glad these ladies have you to support them like I did while I was waiting for my BFP! :D I'll be praying for that embie to be super sticky and that HCG to keep on rising!

Beagle--loved reading that you got 7 embies! I know your journey has been so long sweetie, but this is a step you have never taken before. And I bet it will be the one that does it for you! You and your husband will be great parents...I can just tell by the stories you tell. Seems like you have such a great relationship, and that really is the foundation for a happy family. I will be praying for your FET and will have to start checking here more frequently to keep tabs on you. 

Jen, it's good to see everything is progressing well (you know, other than your ass problems ;)) and I saw you referred to your LO as "she"...how exciting!! Super happy for you and your DH! :D Come see us in the graduates thread sometime. I have been bad about getting on B&B lately, but I know some ladies there would love to see you!

All the rest of you guys, please forgive my intrusion if you're wondering what I'm doing here. I'm rooting for all you ladies too...you seem like such a sweet, supportive group!


----------



## JCM

Hi Sarah!!! I'm going to stop over there and see how everyone is doing!!! So good to "see" you! 
BabyW, what a relief! Seems like your Dr has everything under control. Crazy that you have a one year old now during all of this too! I bet he will be a great helper when it's time! 

Oh man I was so sick today. It's like every other day I'm good now. Today feels like the flu though. Just in time because my "problem" is totally clear now! Whew! Thank god, because I'm due for a wax next week! Lol
So, today my stepdaughter (12) comes home and then brings me a pair of Lululemon pants and says "here, these are yours and they were in my laundry." I thought ok that's weird, I never do my laundry in that laundry room (spoiled I know, I have my own laundry room in my closet) so DH said "well maybe you put some of your stuff over with the kids stuff" and I'm like "NO, DH. I'm VERY specific about my clothes, I know where everything is all of the time!!!" (I'm having a tough time coming to terms with "baby brain") can you tell? Haha so anyway I go to put the pants on and they are tighter than usual. Not only in my waist but my legs! So, I cry for a bit thinking there's no way I'm this big yet, it can't be possible. I'm a freak about gaining too much weight at anytime. So I worked out extra hard and let it go. I'm chatting with my stepdaughters friends mom later tonight and she says "oh hey did Emily leave some lulu leggings at your house? She can't find them anywhere and she was over there last weekend?" OMGosh!!! Yes! Yes she did! These are NOT my pants! They are a tiny 12 year olds pants and they don't fit me because I'm not 12!!!! She made my day and didn't even mean to! I'm sure she was pleased too. Those yoga pants are crazy expensive!!! Whew. That was my day. I'm way too emotional while pregnant. Geez. Wake up Jen, you're gonna get fat and round really really soon!!!



See?? It's not even that big yet! 
https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/imagejpg1_zpsc46b6f3d.jpg


----------



## LadySosa

Hi Sarah - what a nice note! Congrats on your BFP!

Jen - lucky you! TWO laundry rooms?? Nice! And your bump is adorable! You are so tiny - I don't think you'll be fat and round, even at month nine (except for your belly, LOL). Sorry you're not feeling well - there is definitely something going around here where I live. They even closed a local middle school today due to "flu outbreak." Hope it's something that will pass quickly for you!

HI everyone else! The board is kind of quiet this morning.....wakey wakey...hehe

Afm I'm finally starting to feel better. My voice is coming back, so that's good! Last night we watched that show 'Naked and Afraid' and it is strangely addicting. So many people are on vacation at work that it's reeally quiet. I'd rather be surfing the web than doing any actual work. Hehe. 

Saturday night we are going to 'A Christmas Story: the Musical" at 5th Avenue Theater in downtown Seattle. Last year we went to the Nutcracker and my hubby never let me hear the end of it....it WAS pretty boring tho...so this year we still get to go OUT somewhere, but I'm hoping this will be a little more lively!

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## ERosePW

*Sarah*, you are so sweet! Glad to see you pop over, and I'm so happy your pregnancy is going well! Thanks for all the kind words, you really are the sweetest!!<3

*moni*, so sorry about your anatomy scan! I know that would've frustrated me as well. They must know that when women go in for those kinds of things, they're happy and excited and anxious all that same time. I agree that they should've squeezed you in for sure. Did you get rescheduled for tomorrow?

*beagle*, I'm so excited about your 7 embies! That's great that they're all doing so well. So you get another call today, right? Is this call going to be to let you know how they're doing today, or is today the call for the PGS results?

*jkb*, I'm pretty sure we will go ahead and inquire about the gender when our first scan goes okay. I thought I might try and be strong and hold out until the normal time that people find out... but then I thought, why?? LOL. So as long as DH is on board, I think we'll go ahead and let them tell us.

*terri*, so beta next Tuesday, huh?! It's killing me that you won't test, but I admire your strength! You're so much stronger than I was, haha! What a GREAT Christmas surprise you'll be getting though! I think the day before Christmas Eve is a great day to find out.:thumbup:

*BabyW*, I'm so glad they found the hematoma and that it's small! It sounds like your Dr isn't too concerned, so I hope that brings you some relief for yourself and baby. Its natural to worry, so I'm sure its still on your mind, but I do hope you feel lots better since your Dr felt okay about it.:flower:

*Jen*, yet another hilarious story, ha. Btw, your bump is looking super cute, thanks for sharing the pic! The thing about your post that stood out to me the most is that you have a laundry room in your closet...?? I'm imagining this gigantic room-sized closet with a door into a cute little laundry room on the back or something, and I have to admit, I started drooling. Haha! I would love that in my closet.

*LadySosa*, glad you're feeling better! Enjoy seeing A Christmas Story! That will be so much fun! I'd love to squeeze something like that in this year before heading to Kentucky on Sunday, but probably not gonna happen!

Hi to everyone else! Nothing new to report yet. Went in for 2nd beta this a.m., so will get results late this afternoon. I did tell my mom and sisters, but mostly just because they've known about my IVF journey from the beginning, so naturally they were waiting. DH has been refusing to get too excited until we get the 2nd beta. When I act excited, he tries to talk me down, as he's seen me devastated so much in the last 2 years. I just giggle at him and tell him "You just wait and see on Thursday". :winkwink: No matter what he says though, I know he did get excited when he heard the 1st beta, because we've never gotten that far before. With my two CPs, my beta was CRAZY low and my HPTs took a nasty turn pretty quick.


----------



## beaglemom

I am torn on the gender reveal as well.

I think today is just the embroidery count. I think today they biopsy and freeze. I expect pgs results tomorrow. Today is day 5. I would have had a day 6 transfer.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> *Sarah*, you are so sweet! Glad to see you pop over, and I'm so happy your pregnancy is going well! Thanks for all the kind words, you really are the sweetest!!<3
> 
> *moni*, so sorry about your anatomy scan! I know that would've frustrated me as well. They must know that when women go in for those kinds of things, they're happy and excited and anxious all that same time. I agree that they should've squeezed you in for sure. Did you get rescheduled for tomorrow?
> 
> *beagle*, I'm so excited about your 7 embies! That's great that they're all doing so well. So you get another call today, right? Is this call going to be to let you know how they're doing today, or is today the call for the PGS results?
> 
> *jkb*, I'm pretty sure we will go ahead and inquire about the gender when our first scan goes okay. I thought I might try and be strong and hold out until the normal time that people find out... but then I thought, why?? LOL. So as long as DH is on board, I think we'll go ahead and let them tell us.
> 
> *terri*, so beta next Tuesday, huh?! It's killing me that you won't test, but I admire your strength! You're so much stronger than I was, haha! What a GREAT Christmas surprise you'll be getting though! I think the day before Christmas Eve is a great day to find out.:thumbup:
> 
> *BabyW*, I'm so glad they found the hematoma and that it's small! It sounds like your Dr isn't too concerned, so I hope that brings you some relief for yourself and baby. Its natural to worry, so I'm sure its still on your mind, but I do hope you feel lots better since your Dr felt okay about it.:flower:
> 
> *Jen*, yet another hilarious story, ha. Btw, your bump is looking super cute, thanks for sharing the pic! The thing about your post that stood out to me the most is that you have a laundry room in your closet...?? I'm imagining this gigantic room-sized closet with a door into a cute little laundry room on the back or something, and I have to admit, I started drooling. Haha! I would love that in my closet.
> 
> *LadySosa*, glad you're feeling better! Enjoy seeing A Christmas Story! That will be so much fun! I'd love to squeeze something like that in this year before heading to Kentucky on Sunday, but probably not gonna happen!
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Nothing new to report yet. Went in for 2nd beta this a.m., so will get results late this afternoon. I did tell my mom and sisters, but mostly just because they've known about my IVF journey from the beginning, so naturally they were waiting. DH has been refusing to get too excited until we get the 2nd beta. When I act excited, he tries to talk me down, as he's seen me devastated so much in the last 2 years. I just giggle at him and tell him "You just wait and see on Thursday". :winkwink: No matter what he says though, I know he did get excited when he heard the 1st beta, because we've never gotten that far before. With my two CPs, my beta was CRAZY low and my HPTs took a nasty turn pretty quick.

I can't wait for your 2nd beta. I can understand dh wanting to be emotionally reserved, I know dh and I both took it day by day, and for the most part I still do. I am a little relieved but it still can pose a threat, yes most resolve and while some take several week, some have it until 36 weeks, so who knows. As long as it stays light without any serious cramping I am ok. Until further notice I am :sick: I am sipping on Coke right now and I am not a soda drinker, but I have ginger ale daily now. I think the coke works better actually. I wonder when ms will peak? I pray I'm not like this the whole pregnancy, that would be very tough.

Jen your stories are hilarious. Aren't bumps great! I swear I loved mine b/c it made my thighs look smaller!! People were also inherently nicer, for the most part. Some won't get up on the subway and I even had 1 guy push me with his briefcase when I was 34 weeks. I asked him if he felt good about pushing a prgo woman down the stairs faster than the guy in front of me could walk, and he told me to stay the F home. I had some choice words for him after that and cursed his leather jacket, Bill Cosby 1990s sweater and gold chain. There are some really special people in NYC. Jen did Vitamin B really help?

Thinking of you today Amy!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-Your bump is really cute, and so is your t-shirt! hee hee.

LadySosa-A Christmas Story has to be better than the Nutcracker because it is better. It's actually a funny movie. I hope you and DH have a good time. And yay for surfing the web. That's what I'm doing-most of the time. Have you ever seen that link that said 'I finished the internet!' hee hee. I feel like that sometimes at the end of the week. Glad your voice is back and you're feeling much better.

beaglemom-Of course, check in when they call you. Woop woop!

BabyW-Are you going to make a ticker? I hope your morning sickness ends soon. 

ERose-Yay for telling other people. I understand your DHs apprehensiveness too, but this time you're golden! I can't wait for the results.

AFM-Good news first...we did our secret santa exchange and my best coworker picked my name so I got three cool things. Lorna Doone cookies, a grey infinity scarf that's so warm, and a yankee candle. 

Fertility wise-not such a good report. :ignore: I hated taking my shot last night. I guess I did it in the wrong spot because it hurt. Or I'm just getting tired of taking them when I am not feeling good about this at all. I know...moni and kfs1 thought they were out too, but I just am not feeling good about it. I'm tired of taking shots, I'm tired of feeling nothing. I'm tired of watching tv and cooking dinner, watching more tv and then going to bed to get up and go to work. I'm dreading spending Christmas at my MILs because I don't have any friends there and I'll be bored out of my mind. I'm just in a bad way. :brat: ha ha. Hopefully this afternoon I'll be in better spirits. :football:


----------



## LadySosa

Haha BabyW - sorry, I shouldn't laugh, but it's kind of funny picturing you New Yorkers cursing at each other at rush hour. It sounds like a scene from Seinfeld (I watch too much TV). And it's comical imagining the guy in the Cosby sweater and gold chain. But what a jerk! Pushing you when you're preggo! The nerve.

Terri - Hang in there, girl! I think the holidays have a weird way of making people feel down. Especially if you have to spend them with the in-laws! Hehe. When are you done with your shots? Sounds like you need to do something for yourself. Like go for a spa day or get a massage! Or make your hubby take you to a nice dinner! Treat yourself. I do hear you on getting tired of the routine. I haven't started the meds yet but sometimes I feel so caged....like I just want to do something different. Like move to California. Or start my own business. Or move to Europe! Something crazy, outrageous, exciting! Anything to break the monotony, the routine! I imagine my cabin fever will get worse once I start the meds. And then of course once a baby comes I think I'll lose my chance to take a risk...I think we need a vacation to Mexico or something, LOL.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I know you have been through more shots and meds than me but this is how I felt the last night before my trigger. I was just so tired. I woke up way early the day of and barely went back to sleep and then terrible O pains. So when I got to the clinic I was tired, nauseous, and in pain. I was so ready to be put to sleep because I was so close to crying. 

I hope you start feeling better soon and Christmas brings you a surprise. 

Ugh waiting for my car to be serviced and 2 old ladies are just going on and on about everything. Texting, god in school, violence. I just want to read my book!


----------



## kfs1

JCM - Love that bump! You are so tiny, though. You look great!

LadySosa - I've been to see the nutcracker 2 years in a row now with my MIL and nieces. I do enjoy it BUT it can get a little boring. I hope we can see something different next year.

Erin - Can't wait to hear your next beta. I can't say that I blame your DH - you guys have been through the ringer this past year!!! 

Babyw - You really do meet some great people on the subway, huh? Sheesh - glad you told him off though.

Terri - Those secret santa gifts sound great. I HATE that you're feeling so down today. Why are you feeling so negative about this IVF? Moni and I are living proof that no symptoms mean nothing. And I STILL don't have any symptoms Terri. That said, I was feeling kind of negative during mine, too, but that's because of my doom and gloom doctor. You HAVE to bounce out of it. You're always so positive and you need to keep it up! And don't worry about your Christmas trip because you're going to be so happy with your BFP that you won't care where you are.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Jen-Your bump is really cute, and so is your t-shirt! hee hee.
> 
> LadySosa-A Christmas Story has to be better than the Nutcracker because it is better. It's actually a funny movie. I hope you and DH have a good time. And yay for surfing the web. That's what I'm doing-most of the time. Have you ever seen that link that said 'I finished the internet!' hee hee. I feel like that sometimes at the end of the week. Glad your voice is back and you're feeling much better.
> 
> beaglemom-Of course, check in when they call you. Woop woop!
> 
> BabyW-Are you going to make a ticker? I hope your morning sickness ends soon.
> 
> ERose-Yay for telling other people. I understand your DHs apprehensiveness too, but this time you're golden! I can't wait for the results.
> 
> AFM-Good news first...we did our secret santa exchange and my best coworker picked my name so I got three cool things. Lorna Doone cookies, a grey infinity scarf that's so warm, and a yankee candle.
> 
> Fertility wise-not such a good report. :ignore: I hated taking my shot last night. I guess I did it in the wrong spot because it hurt. Or I'm just getting tired of taking them when I am not feeling good about this at all. I know...moni and kfs1 thought they were out too, but I just am not feeling good about it. I'm tired of taking shots, I'm tired of feeling nothing. I'm tired of watching tv and cooking dinner, watching more tv and then going to bed to get up and go to work. I'm dreading spending Christmas at my MILs because I don't have any friends there and I'll be bored out of my mind. I'm just in a bad way. :brat: ha ha. Hopefully this afternoon I'll be in better spirits. :football:

I forgot how to copy a ticker, where do I do it? In my Siggy? I'm a luddite.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes it goes in your signature.

I was at the dealership an hour & a half. Then went to my husband's store to return some things & buy some things...of course bought things I didn't need & forgot what I actually needed.

Just realizing I have not gotten a call from my emryologist. Maybe they are planning to call after pgs. I can't remember if they message said Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Did this work?

nope

cut and paste the code into my siggy, que pasa?


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Did this work?
> 
> nope
> 
> cut and paste the code into my siggy, que pasa?

Looks like you have it figured out.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Just popping in to say "Hi". I've been in a rather foul mood so I haven't felt like posting and bringing everyone down. I'll come back when I feel better.

Congrats again to Erin! Beagle, I hope you get a good report later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Amy1976

The baby stopped progressing. I should be 7 weeks and 5 days today and it is still only measuring 6 weeks and 1 day. They think the progesterone is stopping the natural miscarriage process and when I stop taking it, I will start bleeding. They would prefer for me to have a D & C done this weekend. It's still my choice but I'm just so confused and sad.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> The baby stopped progressing. I should be 7 weeks and 5 days today and it is still only measuring 6 weeks and 1 day. They think the progesterone is stopping the natural miscarriage process and when I stop taking it, I will start bleeding. They would prefer for me to have a D & C done this weekend. It's still my choice but I'm just so confused and sad.

Amy - I am SO SORRY this is happening to you. I really don't know what else to say.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Amy.... Oh, My heart is broken for you, I'm so sorry, Hun. There are really no words that anyone can say to make this better right now. I hate this so much. I don't know why this journey has to be so difficult and painful. I'll be thinking about you, Hun. We're hear for you any time.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> The baby stopped progressing. I should be 7 weeks and 5 days today and it is still only measuring 6 weeks and 1 day. They think the progesterone is stopping the natural miscarriage process and when I stop taking it, I will start bleeding. They would prefer for me to have a D & C done this weekend. It's still my choice but I'm just so confused and sad.

Amy I am so sorry to hear this and cannot imagine how you feel. To be on the safe side I would ask for another scan in a few days to see if that is truly the case. I have heard of crazier things happening. But only you can decide what to do and what will make this less difficult if that is at all possible. I am sending you a big hug and a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## knitgirl

Amy1976 said:


> The baby stopped progressing. I should be 7 weeks and 5 days today and it is still only measuring 6 weeks and 1 day. They think the progesterone is stopping the natural miscarriage process and when I stop taking it, I will start bleeding. They would prefer for me to have a D & C done this weekend. It's still my choice but I'm just so confused and sad.

Oh Amy, I am so very sorry. That is devastating news. That happened to me when I was pregnant - I miscarried at 11 weeks, but they think the baby stopped developing at 8 weeks. We were in shock, devastated, heartbroken. I was able to have mine at home and did not need the D and C. If you want to talk about it off this thread, or on, I am happy to share more of my story with you. It was really helpful for me to hear other women's experiences. I also wasn't really sure what to expect, as my doc did not really give me much info. I was relieved I didn't need to have the D and C and it was able to happen naturally. 

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh, Amy. :hugs: (virtual hug to you). I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## ERosePW

Today's beta is 284, so it tripled in 48 hours, which takes a load off.

(this feels like a really crappy time to be posting that :()


----------



## booger76

Amy - I'm so sorry to read your post. :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your DH.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Today's beta is 284, so it tripled in 48 hours, which takes a load off.
> 
> (this feels like a really crappy time to be posting that :()

That's great, Erin.

We have to be able to celebrate our wins...even while sympathizing with people who are going through a rough time. That's why we are all here...to be there for each other through the whole process.


----------



## booger76

Erin - Beagle said it perfectly. I'm glad your beta number is progressing so well. :happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Amy, I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. We are here to listen. Love and prayers you.


----------



## jkb11

Erin- congrats on your results! Days like today remind me of what a roller coaster ride fertility can be. But, remind me not to lose hope! Erin, I'm Glad to see your victory in this step!


----------



## kfs1

Amy - I'm so, so sorry for you. I hate this process and hate that you're having to go through this right now. Take some time to think things through. Much love and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Erin. I'm over the moon for you.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I too am really sorry you have to go through this but I do agree with whoever said to get another scan and see what it says. Maybe baby is just growing a little slower. It can't be the first time for someone to have this happen and I still think one week difference isn't that bad. :hugs: it's the best I can do from here. 
Sorry to be so all about me today when I really have no major issues going on. My apologies to all. 

ERose- good news on your beta today. Enjoy every second.


----------



## eabwhab

Amy1976 said:


> The baby stopped progressing. I should be 7 weeks and 5 days today and it is still only measuring 6 weeks and 1 day. They think the progesterone is stopping the natural miscarriage process and when I stop taking it, I will start bleeding. They would prefer for me to have a D & C done this weekend. It's still my choice but I'm just so confused and sad.

I am so sorry. I had exactly the same news today. I am supposed to be 7w2d but I was measuring one week behind and of course no hb. It is devastating....


----------



## moni77

So sorry Amy and Eab. That is really devastating. 

Erin - great numbers - if we knew you hadn't only had one in there we would be talking multiples!!

Yes, my scan was rescheduled for tomorrow morning.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - is there a chance the egg could split? Or is that almost impossible after a freeze?

Terri - there is no need to apologize for needing to vent. Everything you are feeling is important...no matter how small the issue. Sometimes we just have that little pesky negativity bug & we need help getting rid of it.

eabwhab - I am so sorry you are going through the same thing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Today's beta is 284, so it tripled in 48 hours, which takes a load off.
> 
> (this feels like a really crappy time to be posting that :()

I knew it!!

I will try and attach a video that I hope will lift some spirits. It's 2 Salvation Army guys outside of Bloomingdales ringing their bells and dancing to Beat It. 

Crap it won't let me upload says a 7sec video it too big of a file. The funniest part is in the background a guy is getting put in handcuffs by NYC PD. Too funny.


----------



## JCM

Oh my gosh! My heart is broken for you, Amy. I'm with BabyW and Terri. Maybe another scan to be really really sure? One of my best friends just went through this. So awful. So so sorry, girl. 

Erin!!!! There are two in there!! That egg totally split! Plus I had a dream about it days ago! Wow! What a great number! I will have to take a pic of my laundry room in there. My closet is insane. Huge. My husband gets a small space and the rest is all me. I could live in there!! There's actually a door to get into the laundry room so it's closed off and then....ta daaaa! Full size washer/dryer. I mainly love it because I keep clothes in the dryer and "wrinkle free" mode them for a week every single day I get dressed. So lazy. Plus, I hate ironing DHs scrubs so it's convenient when they are in the dryer for him in the morning. PLUS! Sometimes he will warm my towel up for me as I'm getting out of the shower! He's a keeper! Oh, and ummmm YES to finding out the sex ASAP! There has to be one positive cool thing to all of this ivf/pgs stuff that normal pregnant people DONT get! When DH and I were doing the transfer he said of course I want to go to that! The husband is usually there when the wife gets pregnant, but I actually get to see it happen. Way cooler than getting pregnant naturally! 

Ladysosa, A Christmas Story is my favorite movie! I wish I could see that musical! I was trying to think of something to take my stepkids to this year...all I have is the nutcracker. The girls would like it but my 10 year old boy would give me the "really???" look. Stay away from those flu kids!!! 

BabyW, that is EXACTLY why I think my parents moved from New York to Arizona! They knew I would probably get hurt on the subway. I am a super loud Italian when people get nasty. Bill Cosby...hilarious. Vitamin B and unisom really cut the sickness down for me until I saw my OB and was able to get some nausea prescribed meds. DH originally called in diclegis for me and it was 700 bucks! So the pharmacist suggested the unisom/vit B until I could get the insurance to pay for diclegis. It had to be approved by my insurance through the doctors office. Still 200 bucks but saved my life week 10- now. I did the unisom/B week 8 til 10. I took it at night because obviously it made me sleepy. Unisom and Benadryl are on my pregnancy safe list. 
I hope it does the trick for you. I hated being sick when I had to take care of my stepkids and they are older than little Jack! Driving to gymnastics and Rugby every other day along with the normal day to day stuff really took a lot out of me. I kept plastic bags in my purse just in case. Yuck!

Terri, I'm really really praying that you get a nice surprise. Sorry about the shots. I remember crying some days because I was so sick of the stinging burn from the endless needles. Those were crappy days. Those were also the days that I said screw my heparin shots, I don't need em! Can you switch to suppositories maybe instead PIO? I hope you feel better or actually maybe I hope you get lots of crazy symptoms this weekend! I too, admire your strength of not testing. Pretty impressive. 

Beagle, 7 embryos is a great number. I'll bet you won't even need more than 1 transfer.

Hi to everyone else!! Thanks for the kind words about my bump! I'm getting used to it and those maternity stores really make you feel like a VIP! They all ran around today getting sizes and outfits for me! Like my own personal shoppers. Plus they gave me juice and snacks!

Small edit: my boobs are huge and they won't stop growing. Like B to D. It's unbelievable. I bought all new bras. Start saving for those, girls! I hope they stop soon. I want a reduction.


----------



## beaglemom

I had a dream that I had 6 embryos after pgs. Doubtful. But we shall see today.


----------



## beaglemom

Question for the FET folks. Did most of your meds come from a specialty pharmacy?


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Mine came from freedom fertility. I called my regular med place and they said they couldn't fill it, so they had to call freedom fertility and that's where ALL of my meds have come from, save BCP.

Jen-Thanks for checking in. Good stuff. I used to run with a woman who had a concave chest (basically). She said that her husband liked when she was pregnant because she actually had tits (that's what I call them). But after she gave birth they went back to nubs. hee hee. Not sure if she breastfed so I can't help there but hopefully yours will go back down if you don't like your newfound Ds. And....gross about the plastic bags, but that's better than having nothing. As far as my shots..I'm not switching. I don't care that much (I was having a moment the other day) and besides, I only have 4 more nights to do it. If I find out I'm prego, I'll gladly take a few more weeks of shots. :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl

ERosePW said:


> Today's beta is 284, so it tripled in 48 hours, which takes a load off.
> 
> (this feels like a really crappy time to be posting that :()

Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> beagle-Mine came from freedom fertility. I called my regular med place and they said they couldn't fill it, so they had to call freedom fertility and that's where ALL of my meds have come from, save BCP.
> 
> Jen-Thanks for checking in. Good stuff. I used to run with a woman who had a concave chest (basically). She said that her husband liked when she was pregnant because she actually had tits (that's what I call them). But after she gave birth they went back to nubs. hee hee. Not sure if she breastfed so I can't help there but hopefully yours will go back down if you don't like your newfound Ds. And....gross about the plastic bags, but that's better than having nothing. As far as my shots..I'm not switching. I don't care that much (I was having a moment the other day) and besides, I only have 4 more nights to do it. If I find out I'm prego, I'll gladly take a few more weeks of shots. :thumbup:

Sounds like you're out of your funk. I think it's impossible to go through this without have a moment or a few! I ran out of the PIO and switched to the Endometrin and while it's gross I am happy to not have to deal with the shots and bleeding. I hope to hear from my ob and I can stop the progesterone supps. 

Amy how are you feeling hun? Will you do another scan or stop the progesterone? We are here for you.

Beagle when do you hear?

Jen I love having our laundry room in the kitchen, I don't have to worry about where Jack is b/c the den is open to the kitchen. It makes things so much easier! I will have to try the Unisom/Vit B combo. Was it a B complex or just B12? I am a loud mouth half Italian too, and I speak my mind on the subway. I was on the E train a few years ago and a correspondent from MSNBC was 9mos prego and wanted a seat. One guy had his earphones on and eyes closed, another guy sitting right in front of her ignored her belly and opened his newspaper and practically rested it on her belly. I took out my white Tic-Tacs and started throwing them at the guy reading the newspaper while yelling that he must not have a Mother, sister, wife or girlfriend. The guy with the earphones got hit with a Tic-Tac and realized what was going on and gave her his seat. The next day I saw her again and she told me that she relayed the whole story to her co-workers and it was her last day commuting b/c people are just too rude and pushy. The guy with the newspaper never budged....jerk.

Erin how are you feeling with that awesome beta? When is your next appt?

Last weekend before Christmas! My Holiday shopping is done except for some wine and a hostess gift. I think dh is getting sick, he woke up with a sore throat, but I doubt that stops him from indulging at his holiday party today.

I couldn't eat dinner which was soup. I had some crackers and that's all I could stomach. So far today is better. Maybe I get bad waves of it when the baby is going through a growth spurt? 

Thinking of all of you ladies, I am grateful for your support and advice.


----------



## LadySosa

Congrats Erin! Sounds very promising!

OK, total newb question here: how long do the injections last? In looking at my calendar, it looks like about a week and a half or so..hard to tell. I know it's different for everyone, but just trying to get a ballpark. I'm nervous, cause a girlfriend of mine said her friend went through this and she had like 3 months of injections....looks like I'll be taking progesterone vaginally, so that's one less injection, right? Do any injections go beyond the retrieval and/or the transfer? Perhaps I should upload my calendar...let's see if I can figure that out...


----------



## LadySosa

Here goes....can y'all see the calendar?
 



Attached Files:







Sosa(JLK) Ant Jan 15.pdf
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Congrats Erin! Sounds very promising!
> 
> OK, total newb question here: how long do the injections last? In looking at my calendar, it looks like about a week and a half or so..hard to tell. I know it's different for everyone, but just trying to get a ballpark. I'm nervous, cause a girlfriend of mine said her friend went through this and she had like 3 months of injections....looks like I'll be taking progesterone vaginally, so that's one less injection, right? Do any injections go beyond the retrieval and/or the transfer? Perhaps I should upload my calendar...let's see if I can figure that out...

I took injections for 10 days. I did not do the P injection. No injections afterwards...but still some meds.


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, how are you Hun? I know you are probably taking a little break while you grieve, and I don't blame you one bit. I know this has devastated you, and I wanted to say again how very sorry I am. We're hear when you are ready to talk or vent or cry or anything.<3


----------



## beaglemom

Okay...we have 5 embryos that were biopsied. So I guess we lost 2. The sample is going to the lab this afternoon with results early next week. I cannot believe more waiting.

Someone on the threads said no gender selection in NC. Well that is not true. But my office does not allow PGS for the sole purpose of gender selection. They also transfer the best one...so no input from us on what gender we want. Still unsure if we want to know the sex. Maybe once a positive beta.

I felt an odd sense of relief & anxiety all at the same time. I was happy to hear 5, but then kept thinking I started with 14. I think the odds are something like 33%...I think that is something Erin said...1 out of 3. So I should get at least one...fingers crossed I get 2.


----------



## terripeachy

Lady Sosa-Your calendar is a little unclear, but it looks like you start meds on the 9th and then take them until trigger, which may be around the 18th? Whenever your eggs are ready to go you take the trigger~36 hours before retrieval. It also doesn't say when you start progesterone, but I started the evening of egg retrieval and continued until my beta. So...about 3 weeks to a month of meds.

If prego, I will continue injections until 8 weeks, I believe. Not sure if your place does the same, but most likely they will.


----------



## ERosePW

You girls are making me laugh with this twin thing, HA! But I dont think so... since we just had the one embie, I'm sure its a singleton. But no, it isn't impossible for a blast to split after being frozen. In the little research I did a while back, IVF increases your chances of a blast splitting (identical twins) by a little more than the general public. I can't recall the stats though. I think it's pretty rare, but I did read some stories of women who transferred one and ended up with identical twins, and some who transferred 2 and ended up with triplets. "Supposedly" assisted hatching can contribute as well, but i have no idea how/why that would be. *Jen*, what was your dream?? How funny that we are all so consumed with TTC/pregnancy, that we can even enter each other's dreams occasionally, ha! Love it.

*BabyW*, I'm so sorry you're still so sick! Sounds like you're really having a tough time of it. Maybe it will go away after the first-tri. Either way, all worth it, right? :) Oh, and my next appt is Sat, but it's just for one more beta. They've scheduled my u/s for January 9th.

*LadySosa*, yay for getting your calendar! Almost time to start, wuhu!! For my fresh cycle, I stimmed for about 10 days I think...? Since you're not using PIO, I dont think any of your injections would last past retrieval. 

*terri*, glad you are feeling better. :flower: I get in those funks too, especially when I'm feeling discouraged. Looking so forward to your beta tomorrow!

*beagle*, can't wait for your update today! It would be great to hear that your dream was true and you have 6 viable embies! Even better, if ALL of them are. :)

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, we must've been posting at the same time! 

That 1 out of 3 that I mentioned is just a stat for women over 35. I'm pretty sure my RE said if you're under 35, the average is about half. And its just an average too. I bet you'll have plenty! In fact, I think so far on this thread, didn't booger even have half of her PGS embies come back normal? Someone else has done PGS too, I think, but I can't recall who that was, and she had a nice high number too.


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beagle, we must've been posting at the same time!
> 
> That 1 out of 3 that I mentioned is just a stat for women over 35. I'm pretty sure my RE said if you're under 35, the average is about half. And its just an average too. I bet you'll have plenty! In fact, I think so far on this thread, didn't booger even have half of her PGS embies come back normal? Someone else has done PGS too, I think, but I can't recall who that was, and she had a nice high number too.

Yes I think I will have a good result...just wish I didn't have to wait the weekend. So I FINALLY convinced my husband to know the gender after a positive beta. But he doesn't want to know the gender of all the embryos. Basically he doesn't want to lose the surprise if we find out they are all boys or all girls. Then we would always know what all the kids will be. I agree with that.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Yes I think I will have a good result...just wish I didn't have to wait the weekend. So I FINALLY convinced my husband to know the gender after a positive beta. But he doesn't want to know the gender of all the embryos. Basically he doesn't want to lose the surprise if we find out they are all boys or all girls. Then we would always know what all the kids will be. I agree with that.

I know, the waiting would have me anxious too. Totally normal! Nice job on getting your DH to agree to find out the gender after a pos beta! My DH won't let me ask until our first u/s goes well. He's feeling pretty sure of everything after our second beta, but he's still a little paranoid about things, so he says we wait until we see a sac and hear that heart beat. Fine! Hehe! In all seriousness though, I'm ok with that too. So we not only hopefully get some good news from our u/s, but we also get a little surprise that same day.


----------



## LadySosa

Aww, I'm so excited for you guys! Terri - can't wait to hear the beta results! Sorry for the waiting and waiting and waiting, Beaglemom! At least IVF certainly teaches us patience, that's for sure.

Thanks everyone for the insight on the injections. That's not too bad. Not sure what my friend was talking about with the 3-month injections.

I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for this, because I see (from you guys) how mentally and physically draining its going to be. 

I've kicked my wine drinking (hard to do, I love my vino- I still have a glass or two at Christmas tho) and started the pre-natal vitamins! Woot woot!


----------



## JCM

I'm 30 and my % my RE gave me was 50. I transferred 2 but it was still 50% I'd be pregnant and 55% it would be twins. There was some weird math thing but I didn't want to be consumed with it for the following month of Stims and waiting. Oh and Ladysosa, I did 12 days of Stims and then started my progesterone the day after transfer. I've been on the prenatals for a year. Lol I also was on some other meds like pills and heparin injections. My dr was a "outside the box" guy. 

Erin, my dream was (and I think I was having anxiety about when you'd test so I dreamed about you) you had the positive stick and your levels were crazy high and I remember trying to compare mine on certain days compared to yours. You had your ultrasound the first time and they thought one and the second ultrasound there were actually two flickering heartbeats. Then I woke up and had to pee. It might have been out of excitement because my pee every hour stage is over for now. Haha! This was last Wednesday I think.


----------



## JCM

Oh Ladysosa, maybe your friend is on heparin too! I've been doing that crap since March!


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-Did you get your report today? I'm so excited to hear the results. Maybe it's tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, this thread is moving slow this weekend, huh?! I expected to be so far behind. 

I was supposed to hit the road to KY today, but DH took his 4-wheeler out yesterday and got in an accident and broke his arm. It's a bad break too, so he's about to go into surgery. We only delayed our trip by a day, so not bad or anything. But it is an 11.5 hour drive, so the extra day does make a difference. I'm bummed, but I feel worse for him. He's been in a LOT of pain.

Yea, beagle, if today is the big day, I look forward to hearing your report!


----------



## beaglemom

I don't think they are open on the weekend because she said early in the week. So hopefully tomorrow.

Erin sorry about your husband. That sounds awful. A broken arm & surgery is also going to make for not such a pleasant drive. But the accident could have been worse.

Not much going on here...spending way too much money on nonsense & getting ready for Christmas. I always regret the money I spend at Christmas. But oh well. After the new year we really have to buckle down & get our finances in order. My husband is baking cookies for his assistants at work. We bought these Christmas Chinese take out boxes to put them in. I have to wrap the things for my coworkers to bring in tomorrow. I wish I had just baked. There is no real standards on gifts. And only me & one banker was there last year. The other 2 guys are new. So I don't know if they plan to get me anything. That is why I like to do it a few days early. So in case they feel weird they have to time to get me something. And the excuse can always be I was early & they planned to bring it in later anyways. I don't really need anything...but I hate that feeling of not knowing one way or the other.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-oh ok about being open on the weekend. I wasn't sure if that was the case. I will be patient. 

ERose-oh no! So sorry to hear your hubs broke his arm, BUT that is a lot better than what could have happened. Hopefully the drive won't be so bad tomorrow. You're still beating the Christmas rush I'm sure. Have a safe trip.


----------



## knitgirl

ERosePW said:


> Wow, this thread is moving slow this weekend, huh?! I expected to be so far behind.
> 
> I was supposed to hit the road to KY today, but DH took his 4-wheeler out yesterday and got in an accident and broke his arm. It's a bad break too, so he's about to go into surgery. We only delayed our trip by a day, so not bad or anything. But it is an 11.5 hour drive, so the extra day does make a difference. I'm bummed, but I feel worse for him. He's been in a LOT of pain.
> 
> Yea, beagle, if today is the big day, I look forward to hearing your report!

Oh no! Hope he is better soon!!


----------



## knitgirl

I realized I never reported back ... My mammogram was totally normal. Yay!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Wow, this thread is moving slow this weekend, huh?! I expected to be so far behind.
> 
> I was supposed to hit the road to KY today, but DH took his 4-wheeler out yesterday and got in an accident and broke his arm. It's a bad break too, so he's about to go into surgery. We only delayed our trip by a day, so not bad or anything. But it is an 11.5 hour drive, so the extra day does make a difference. I'm bummed, but I feel worse for him. He's been in a LOT of pain.
> 
> Yea, beagle, if today is the big day, I look forward to hearing your report!

I'm so sorry about dh and hope that he heals fast and the pain wanes soon. How are you feeling? Ok to do the drive?


----------



## terripeachy

Great news, knitgirl!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> I realized I never reported back ... My mammogram was totally normal. Yay!!

Awesome news!! Very happy for you!


----------



## LadySosa

That is great news knitgirl! I bet you are feeling relieved!

Erin - so sorry about your hubby! That sounds terrible! But yet, as beaglemom mentioned it could've been worse. Thank goodness he's ok. I hope the surgery goes well and he is soon not in so much pain. I hope the trip to KY can take his mind off of that!

The thread sure is quiet today/this weekend! So is my work - ALL of my team members are out of the office. So quiet. Kinda nice tho. I think I'll take tomorrow off since I'm not being productive anyways. Last night was our big family Christmas gathering at our house. We had 13 people over. Whew! I'm exhausted! Hosting is so much work - I mean cooking is one thing (I intentionally left the menu pretty easy) but just catering to everyone is never ending! "Can I have a bottled water?" "Do you have an iPhone charger I can borrow?" "Can we turn on the football game?" "Where's the bottle opener?" "So and so doesn't have a place to sit - are there more chairs?" "How does your microwave work?"...etc. etc. etc. Or maybe my family is just high maintenance, LOL. Everyone finally left around 9:30pm and my hubby and I (and pup) just collapsed into bed.

Terri - I thought you had your beta over the weekend? Maybe not...when is it?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!! :flower:

*Erin* - So sorry to hear about DH's arm! I hope your drive today isn't too miserable for him (or you)! Did you have another beta this weekend?

*LadySosa* - I saw where you got your calendar. Very exciting! 13 people - wow! I would be exhausted too. We had 2 friends and their 3 yr old over on Sat. night and I was tired. :haha: Sounds like fun and now it's over so hopefully you can just relax. My office is empty too. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be even worse. 

*knitgirl* - So glad to hear your mammogram came back normal. :happydance: Phew! 

*Terri* - Tomorrow's the big day! Are you nervous? Excited? Both? I'm all those things for you.

*Beagle* - Hopefully you get your results back today. I can't wait to hear your report out.......

*babywhisperer* - I hope you are starting to feel a bit better!

*Amy* - Still thinking about you, sweetheart. :hugs:

*JCM* - Your bump is super cute!!! 

*Moni* - How did your scan go on Friday??

*kfs* - How are you feeling??? Congrats on graduating for the RE. That's super exciting.

Hello to *jkb* and *brighteyez*! :xmas3:

I am sort of out of my funk. I think getting most of my Christmas stuff done this weekend helped. I'm just tired of waiting. I know it's not a big deal but I haven't had a cycle off birth control since September so DH and I haven't even been able to try naturally. Just feel like I'm losing time (even though I know February is just around the corner). Sorry.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!! :flower:
> 
> *Erin* - So sorry to hear about DH's arm! I hope your drive today isn't too miserable for him (or you)! Did you have another beta this weekend?
> 
> *LadySosa* - I saw where you got your calendar. Very exciting! 13 people - wow! I would be exhausted too. We had 2 friends and their 3 yr old over on Sat. night and I was tired. :haha: Sounds like fun and now it's over so hopefully you can just relax. My office is empty too. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be even worse.
> 
> *knitgirl* - So glad to hear your mammogram came back normal. :happydance: Phew!
> 
> *Terri* - Tomorrow's the big day! Are you nervous? Excited? Both? I'm all those things for you.
> 
> *Beagle* - Hopefully you get your results back today. I can't wait to hear your report out.......
> 
> *babywhisperer* - I hope you are starting to feel a bit better!
> 
> *Amy* - Still thinking about you, sweetheart. :hugs:
> 
> *JCM* - Your bump is super cute!!!
> 
> *Moni* - How did your scan go on Friday??
> 
> *kfs* - How are you feeling??? Congrats on graduating for the RE. That's super exciting.
> 
> Hello to *jkb* and *brighteyez*! :xmas3:
> 
> I am sort of out of my funk. I think getting most of my Christmas stuff done this weekend helped. I'm just tired of waiting. I know it's not a big deal but I haven't had a cycle off birth control since September so DH and I haven't even been able to try naturally. Just feel like I'm losing time (even though I know February is just around the corner). Sorry.

No need to apologize for the funk, blues, and overall frustration with this process. We can all empathize and will get no judgment from me and I doubt anyone else! We all need a place to vent and what a better group to vent to than ladies who know how you feel. Personally I hate bcp but I loved the ring, no side effects and the pill made me a lunatic. How does your town celebrate Christmas? I envision a very picturesque setting and decorations.

How does everyone's town celebrate and decorate?

Our town puts Santa on a firetruck and he goes around on every street. Some people put wreaths on their SUVs, and where I work is over the top since I work a block from Bloomingdale's in NYC.

I wish I could say that I'm feeling better, but it's getting worse. I was very sick Fri night and all day/night Sat. At one point I was onder a wool blanket with a wool sweater, fleece and a snow hat on, shivering and unable to get warm for over an hr. I have no appetite and have to force myself to eat. The nausea and need to gag is awful. Nothing helps and I am wondering if I need to step it up to a prescription. I can barely read without getting motion sick which is a big problem for work. I was able to get out to the hair salon for an hr to get my hair colored as my roots were awful, they use a vegetable dye for prego ladies which is great I looked awful, very pale and like hell. I wanted a bang trim, and by bangs I mean side swept long bangs. Before I knew it I had bangs like Dora The Explorer and it's no bueno. Christmas Eve's hair wrangling is going to be interesting.


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-I had to laugh at Dora bangs. HA!!HA!! I'm sure it's not that bad, but you know better than we do. I can only imagine since you gave us your interpretation. I'm sorry...You should get a prescription for your nausea. They have them and no sense feeling bad if you don't have to. Don't be a hero.

LadySosa-My beta is tomorrow. I'm feeling like 'meh.' It is what it is. I'm neither anxious, nor excited, nor nervous. I'm just ready to know and move on. My old coworker went in for her first IUI beta today so this afternoon I'll have my phone on waiting for her report. She has had a few symptoms but didn't test, so I'm super excited for her. It's quiet at my place today too, but there are still a few bosses running around. Tomorrow will be really quiet.

booger-Thanks for the well wishes. Oh, and yes, we totally hear you about being in a funk. It's tiring no matter where you are in the process. Waiting to get started sucks, starting sucks, waiting to be finished sucks..waiting just plain sucks. HA!!HA!! Just do things to make you happy and try to go out with friends, see movies, read, and just take it easy. It's all about you. My husband tried to touch my butt the other day and I said 'Can you PLEASE not touch my butt?' hee hee. I think he was offended, but seriously, all these shots have made it so sore. I can hardly sleep because it's like 'oops. I just did the shot on that side, go to the other side. move to my stomach, etc..' It's cray cray. We'll get you out of your funk.

ERose-Hope you had a safe trip to KY and see you when you can.

Hi to everyone else. I have a huge bone-in smothered pork chop to eat and mashed potatoes for lunch. I'll be snoozing this afternoon and I can't wait. hee hee. <3


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> BabyW-I had to laugh at Dora bangs. HA!!HA!! I'm sure it's not that bad, but you know better than we do. I can only imagine since you gave us your interpretation. I'm sorry...You should get a prescription for your nausea. They have them and no sense feeling bad if you don't have to. Don't be a hero.
> 
> LadySosa-My beta is tomorrow. I'm feeling like 'meh.' It is what it is. I'm neither anxious, nor excited, nor nervous. I'm just ready to know and move on. My old coworker went in for her first IUI beta today so this afternoon I'll have my phone on waiting for her report. She has had a few symptoms but didn't test, so I'm super excited for her. It's quiet at my place today too, but there are still a few bosses running around. Tomorrow will be really quiet.
> 
> booger-Thanks for the well wishes. Oh, and yes, we totally hear you about being in a funk. It's tiring no matter where you are in the process. Waiting to get started sucks, starting sucks, waiting to be finished sucks..waiting just plain sucks. HA!!HA!! Just do things to make you happy and try to go out with friends, see movies, read, and just take it easy. It's all about you. My husband tried to touch my butt the other day and I said 'Can you PLEASE not touch my butt?' hee hee. I think he was offended, but seriously, all these shots have made it so sore. I can hardly sleep because it's like 'oops. I just did the shot on that side, go to the other side. move to my stomach, etc..' It's cray cray. We'll get you out of your funk.
> 
> ERose-Hope you had a safe trip to KY and see you when you can.
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I have a huge bone-in smothered pork chop to eat and mashed potatoes for lunch. I'll be snoozing this afternoon and I can't wait. hee hee. <3

What time do they usually call with your beta? I will be stalking. I admire your strength for not testing. I am far too impatient to not test. 

Erin how are you feeling?

Amy I and sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## LadySosa

BabyW - sorry about still feeling sick. That must be exhausting to constantly be gagging and feeling nauseous. I don't envy you! The shivering and inability to warm up sounds like a fever...yikes! Have you checked with your dr? 
It must be exciting to be in NYC for the holidays - altho I'm sure you're used to it by now! I've never been to NY. On Sat. night we went to a Christmas Story the musical. It was fun but I was so tired I fell asleep during the performance. Oops! My husband wouldn't let me hear the end of it. We did a little Xmas shopping, so it was fun to be in downtown with all the holiday hustle and bustle. Although in true Seattle fashion it was rainy and windy so we were diving into stores to get out of the cold.

Terri - Oh, tomorrow. Not sure why I had it in my head that it was Sat.! Well, I'll still be keeping my fx'ed for you! I'll be checking the board like crazy tomorrow!

Booger - no need to apologize, you're human! Everyone has their good days and their bad days, and you happened to have some bad ones. I'm glad it sounds like you're emerging from your funk tho. Hang in there! If it makes you feel any better I am in the waiting waiting waiting boat too...I'm just trying to keep myself busy and focus on other things...it's making the time go by pretty quick!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> BabyW - sorry about still feeling sick. That must be exhausting to constantly be gagging and feeling nauseous. I don't envy you! The shivering and inability to warm up sounds like a fever...yikes! Have you checked with your dr?
> It must be exciting to be in NYC for the holidays - altho I'm sure you're used to it by now! I've never been to NY. On Sat. night we went to a Christmas Story the musical. It was fun but I was so tired I fell asleep during the performance. Oops! My husband wouldn't let me hear the end of it. We did a little Xmas shopping, so it was fun to be in downtown with all the holiday hustle and bustle. Although in true Seattle fashion it was rainy and windy so we were diving into stores to get out of the cold.
> 
> Terri - Oh, tomorrow. Not sure why I had it in my head that it was Sat.! Well, I'll still be keeping my fx'ed for you! I'll be checking the board like crazy tomorrow!
> 
> Booger - no need to apologize, you're human! Everyone has their good days and their bad days, and you happened to have some bad ones. I'm glad it sounds like you're emerging from your funk tho. Hang in there! If it makes you feel any better I am in the waiting waiting waiting boat too...I'm just trying to keep myself busy and focus on other things...it's making the time go by pretty quick!

It's not a fever, it's all hormonal and based on my super scientific Google search, I am not alone in experiencing them. I think they say everything is normal, chills, hot flashes, headaches, dizziness, nausea, fatigue, thirst, food aversions, rhinitis...you name it.


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks for all your support everyone. I had my D&C on Saturday morning. I'm feeling ok now. Just a little cramping and a little bleeding still. I decided to go ahead with the D&C because they said it could take a couple days up to a couple weeks for a natural miscarriage to take place and I just couldn't bear to sit around waiting for it to happen. I just wanted to get it over with so I could start healing. Also, this way I don't have to keep going back to get tested/monitored to see if the miscarriage was complete or not. They said that up to 50% of woman who have a natural miscarriage still have to have a D&C anyway because not everything clears itself out. With all of this thrown at us, we decided to just go ahead and do it. They did another confirmation ultra sound as well. I was suppose to be 8 weeks that day, there was no heart beat and the fetus and the sac were both now measuring under 6 weeks, so it actually got a little smaller by that time.

Erin - I'm so happy for you. That is a great beta. I'm sorry about your DH though :(

Terri - Are you feeling any better? Are you going to test before your beta or just wait? You might have said all ready but I missed it if you did.

Booger76 - I'm glad you're are getting out of your funk. We are all allowed to be in a funk sometimes, it's totally normal.

Babywhisperer - I'm sorry you're not feeling well either. 

Hi everyone else. I'm sorry if I missed anyone. I just kind of skimmed to catch up.


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-I get out of work at 3:30 and that's when I will check my phone. I may have my husband listen to the message though and he doesn't usually get home until 8, so who knows. I'm not feeling really excited. My life will go on either way. 

LadySosa-Aww..you fell asleep during the show? HA!!HA!! That's how I am sometimes too. I finally sit down and sit still and I'm knocked out. 

Oh, I meant to write that our city lights the Washington Monument (not the real one in DC, but another one), and that's really the only big Baltimore celebration that I know of. Bo-ring. hee hee. I think next year we will be going to NY in early December to see the tree and the lights and such. I've been to NYC for New Years (SO AWESOME), but never for Christmas. Everyone that has been says it's so cool/beautiful/nice. I'm always just nervous about where to stay, but now that I'm older, I don't care if I have to spend money to stay at a nicer place. It'll be worth it. The plan will be to go the first weekend in December.


----------



## LadySosa

Again, I'm so sorry Amy. Sounds like you made the right decision, albeit a tough one. Stay strong and heal fast! We're here for ya!


----------



## moni77

Hey all - glad it was a slow weekend - cause not too much time today. 

Amy - again so sorry. 

Erin - when is your ultrasound? Sorry about DHs arm - going to mke for a fun drive.

Terri - waiting patiently for tomorrow...

Hi to all!! This is the first year I am working on my birthday (usually save a day to take it off - but used all my days with vacations and fertility treatments this year!) Leaving early to go to the docs to get mycough checked out. Of course I am feeling better and not coughing as much today - but figure I will keep the appointment. I google diagnosed myself with cough induced asthma...we'll see if the specialist agrees.

Here are my pics from Friday - all was on schedule - still a boy - and measuring 11 ounces!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0218[1].jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I think you made the right decision. I wouldn't want to wait too, especially with the holidays coming up, but regardless, it's still a painful, traumatic thing to go through and you seem to be doing pretty well (at least on the outside). <3

Moni-Yup..still a boy. That's great that you got another scan and all is going well. When will they tell you whether you have asthma? You said you always have cough this time of year though, right?

Oh, my friends IUI beta was negative. Grr..she had so many good symptoms. You never know...

kfs1-Miss you, sweets. :kiss:


----------



## JCM

Hugs, Amy! I hope you start to feel "normal" soon. 

Ouch on the broken bone! Does his arm look all swollen? Poor guy! At least you're not sick yet for your drive! I hated driving...hope he feels better! 

Oh BabyW, I feel for you. Like Terri said, get the prescription so you can feel decent. I felt bad at first taking stuff but I was much happier with it. At least functioning half the day was worth it. Sometimes it sneaks up here and there but for the most part, it's gone. I'm so interested to see if you're having a girl!!! 

Yay on mammo results! Whew! That's got to feel good! 

Hi Booger! Bcp blows. I get what you're saying. When I had to shrink my cysts for a million cycles DH was like well we can try naturally...I'm like HELLOOOOOO I'm on birth control! Then he said sometimes people get pregnant on birth control...I think the look I gave him could have burned his skin off. Plus the bcp really messed with my hormones. Hang in there! I want February to get here fast too so I'll keep hoping for time to speed up! ; ) 

I will be stalking this thread for the next 24-48 hours like a crazy person! I know you will be on top of updating, beagle and Terri! I'm so excited!!! 

Hi Moni! LOVE those pictures! He is such a cute little man in there!


----------



## booger76

Amy - I'm so sorry you had to go through any of that. :hugs: It must have been a really hard decision to make but it sounds like you made the best one for you and DH. Take all the time you need to get through this and I hope you can still find some joy this holiday season. We're all here for you! :xmas7:

Terri - I so hope you have good news tomorrow. Even if you are ambivalent about things right now, I'm still hopeful for you. Hopefully your sore tushy won't be in vain. 

LadySosa - That's funny you fell asleep! When you're tired, you need to rest! I guess that's what my funk has been about - I'm just tired of waiting. Then I feel bad about being impatient because it's not like DH and I have been at this for years like a lot of couples. This time last year, we were actually NOT trying because I didn't want to be pregnant on our honeymoon in February. Ridiculous.

Babywhisperer - Your Dora bangs comment earlier was pretty funny. I hope they aren't that bad! If they are, they should grow pretty fast, right? At least that's one of the perks of pregnancy I always hear about.

I was at least pretty productive over the weekend. I finished up all my crafty projects - 5 more pillowcases, 2 aprons, and 26 jars of jam to give out as gifts. The jam was a new recipe - cranberries, strawberries, orange, cinnamon and cloves. It turned out pretty tasty.


----------



## booger76

Must have cross-posted since my ADD keeps me from staying on one page at a time....

Moni - love the scan pictures!!

JCM - Good point on the BCP. I didn't even think about them messing with my emotions. They usually throw me for a loop.


----------



## beaglemom

It is getting pretty late & no phone call...so I don't think it is happening today. I really do not understand because I would have been able to do a fresh cycle. Do they put me on the bottom of the list when it gets changed? I am not feeling so anxious about it today. I did refill my bcp. Spotting has started so I should be starting my period soon. Thank goodness I have a chocolate cake at home. We bought one of the discount rack just because. Last night my husband was ready to dig in to it & I just wasn't feeling it. I do not really crave desserts after dinner...I randomly eat chocolate from the fridge. But we ate some. Then spotting started so I said we bought it just in time. I NEED chocolate during AF.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - you absolutely made the right decision. I'm so sad that you had to go through all of that though. What an emotional roller coaster. I hope you're feeling a bit better and that you're able to enjoy the holidays with your family. 

Erin - yikes. I hope your husband is doing ok.

Knit - congrats on the mammogram results. You must have been so relieved.

Ladysosa - I totally hear you about entertaining. It's fun sometimes but absolutely exhausting! :)

Booger - Don't apologize for being frustrated. This process is all about being frustrated. Why did you have to be on BC for so long? I absolutely despise BC pills - they make me feel like crap. Good for you for being proactive this weekend!

BabyW - sorry that you're feeling so sick. I would absolutely get a prescription so that you can at least function. And I'm sorry about your haircut - nothing worse than a bad haircut. Does your hair grow fast at least?

Moni - Happy birthday! And congrats on the great scan. :)

Beagle - what the heck? Why haven't they called? Can you call them?

Teeerrrri - it's your day! I'm feeling happy and positive for you. I will be stalking like a mad-woman.

Nothing to report here. My mom's in town so I've been running around with her and getting last-minute baking and shopping done. First OB appt tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I agree..call them and see what's up! How can they leave you hanging like this??? The good news is that you're ready to start your frozen cycle immediately since you think AF is here, so that's one positive. In less than a month you'll be prego. Woop woop!

kfs1-Hope your first appointment goes well and you can see your baby again. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl? Enjoy spending time with your mom and give her tons of hugs. hee hee. At least one from me. hee hee.

booger-Your jam sounds yummy. I am in LOVE with Pillsbury grands, and I wish I had all different kinds of jam to put on them. I usually stick with strawberry (because that's what is in the fridge), but there is nothing like a warm biscuit with butter and jam. Ok..I'll stop drooling now. hee hee. sorry you have to be on BCP for so long. I wish there was another way to suppress our hormones. When you are TTC, there should be NO reason for BCP ever again. hee hee.

Hi to everyone else. Update when I get it, of course.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger I did not even see about your jam. I made some strawberry jam in my bread maker...it was so easy! But personally, I am a grape fan. We buy these hot sausage links...really not sure how to describe them...they come from a butcher in one long length & then we cut them smaller & fry them up. Our favorite thing at Christmas. However, I bought it somewhere new. My mom has always gotten them at her butcher but she didn't last year & I didn't want to pester her so I just found some. I figured if she buys some, no bigger, we will just freeze the rest. But my husband insisted on the grands to eat with it. But I am cheap so I buy the walmart brand. :) I am so excited for Christmas & eating! All we do is eat & we will probably skype while my nephews open gifts. And we stay in our pajamas all day!

I don't really know who to call. I could probably dig up the number somewhere for the lab. But I think I will just wait it out some more. It's not like it will change anything. I have my bcp, today is CD 1, and my class on Jan 6. So all is still set to go.

Terri - good luck today! I hope you are pleasantly surprised ;)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Thanks for all your support everyone. I had my D&C on Saturday morning. I'm feeling ok now. Just a little cramping and a little bleeding still. I decided to go ahead with the D&C because they said it could take a couple days up to a couple weeks for a natural miscarriage to take place and I just couldn't bear to sit around waiting for it to happen. I just wanted to get it over with so I could start healing. Also, this way I don't have to keep going back to get tested/monitored to see if the miscarriage was complete or not. They said that up to 50% of woman who have a natural miscarriage still have to have a D&C anyway because not everything clears itself out. With all of this thrown at us, we decided to just go ahead and do it. They did another confirmation ultra sound as well. I was suppose to be 8 weeks that day, there was no heart beat and the fetus and the sac were both now measuring under 6 weeks, so it actually got a little smaller by that time.
> 
> Erin - I'm so happy for you. That is a great beta. I'm sorry about your DH though :(
> 
> Terri - Are you feeling any better? Are you going to test before your beta or just wait? You might have said all ready but I missed it if you did.
> 
> Booger76 - I'm glad you're are getting out of your funk. We are all allowed to be in a funk sometimes, it's totally normal.
> 
> Babywhisperer - I'm sorry you're not feeling well either.
> 
> Hi everyone else. I'm sorry if I missed anyone. I just kind of skimmed to catch up.

Sounds like you were able to proceed with having confirmation that it wasn't viable. I am so sorry and feel gutted for you. It is a loss and you should allow yourself what you need to grieve. Be kind to yourself and know we are all thinking of you.

Terri when you come for a visit let me know! There are soooo many boutique hotels you really can pick your neighborhood!


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies!! :coffee:

*Beagle* - I hope they call you today! It's weird they would leave you hanging since the results are supposed to have a fast turnaround. Don't they know you have a bunch of ladies on BnB waiting!!! Jam in the breadmaker?? I've not heard of that but anything that simplifies the process sounds great! Your sausages sound yummy.

*Terri* - Good luck today, lady!! :flower: Now I am craving biscuits. I love jam on a warm biscuit with butter too. DH is a gravy man and he gives me the weirdest look when I take a biscuit and slather it in butter and jam. I like gravy on my biscuits too but there's just nothing like the sweet and savory of butter and jam. 

*kfs* - Glad your mom is in town to help out! I miss my Mom so much this time of year. I tried to convince her to come stay with us this year for Christmas but she didn't want to travel during the holidays (can't blame her there, neither did we). Normally, I don't mind living so far away from my family but the holidays can make me a little sentimental.

I guess the reason for the constant birth control is so they can control when my cycles start and to keep the ol' ovaries suppressed. After my retrieval, I had to stay on it so we could do the mock transfers and try tp prep for my FET. After the mocks didn't work, I had to stay on them so I could have the surgery. And now I have to continue them so I can do the next mock and start prepping for my FET. I understand why they do it - and even though my cycles have almost always been like clockwork, I'm sure with my luck if I were to try to have a natural cycle it would be all wonky and mess things up. 

Today is my last day of work until next Monday! :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Moni love the scan! I remember when we had a scan the technician asked if we knew the gender and we said yes, she said ok good b/c look at this! Jack was reaching b/t his legs and playing with himself. We were all laughing so hard the Dr busted in wanting to know what was going on. He looked at the screen and said yup, they start that early!! I can't wait for you to get to the 3D scans, you can tell who the baby looks like. We new early on Jack looked like dh. Happy Birthday mama! It's going to be a great year for you!

Beagle any word?

Terri I am waiting (tap, tap, tap) Think positive to be positive!

As for my bangs, they are so short I need to go out and buy a special smaller round brush. My hair grows fast but not fast enough for Christmas Eve for it not to look ridiculous. Maybe if I flatiron them? I'm not feeling awful today and yesterday wasn't terrible. I hope the reprieve lasts for 2 more days...unfortunately when it comes back it is worse. I think I will talk to my Dr on Friday about it at my next appt, especially since my next appt after that is Jan 12 when we do the Maternity 21 test and will find out the gender! I can't believe we will know probably by the end of Jan what we're having.

Kfs I hope your appt goes well!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

So exciting BabyW! I can't believe you already get to find out the gender! Glad you're feeling better these last couple days.

Kfs1 - enjoy time with your mom, and good luck at your appointment tomorrow.

Terri - CAN'T wait just like everyone else! You're keeping us in suspense and we're all dying to see the results! 

Booger - Yay for some days off work! Today is my last day until next Monday too. Most people are off today (even quieter than yesterday) so an unproductive day of surfing the web is in order for today.

Beagle - kudos to you for being so patient! I'd probably be the annoying one that keeps calling until I get my answer, teehee.

Question. At our Christmas gathering my cousin brought his newborn (okay, she's like three months now) and he was being so annoying! I am getting over my cold (not contagious, just a lingering cough) and he asked me not to get near the baby. Then he was asking everyone to sanitize their hands before they held the baby. He even went so far as to ask me to MAKE AN ANNOUNCEMENT to all guests that everyone must sanitize their hands before touching the baby (I politely declined and suggested he tell them himself). Then it got me wondering - is that normal? When you have a baby, are you supposed to ask people to sanitize their hands before they hold the baby? It just seemed a little over the top to me, but I'm not sure what other parents do (my cousin is already weird so wasn't sure if I should put any stock into his actions).


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> So exciting BabyW! I can't believe you already get to find out the gender! Glad you're feeling better these last couple days.
> 
> Kfs1 - enjoy time with your mom, and good luck at your appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Terri - CAN'T wait just like everyone else! You're keeping us in suspense and we're all dying to see the results!
> 
> Booger - Yay for some days off work! Today is my last day until next Monday too. Most people are off today (even quieter than yesterday) so an unproductive day of surfing the web is in order for today.
> 
> Beagle - kudos to you for being so patient! I'd probably be the annoying one that keeps calling until I get my answer, teehee.
> 
> Question. At our Christmas gathering my cousin brought his newborn (okay, she's like three months now) and he was being so annoying! I am getting over my cold (not contagious, just a lingering cough) and he asked me not to get near the baby. Then he was asking everyone to sanitize their hands before they held the baby. He even went so far as to ask me to MAKE AN ANNOUNCEMENT to all guests that everyone must sanitize their hands before touching the baby (I politely declined and suggested he tell them himself). Then it got me wondering - is that normal? When you have a baby, are you supposed to ask people to sanitize their hands before they hold the baby? It just seemed a little over the top to me, but I'm not sure what other parents do (my cousin is already weird so wasn't sure if I should put any stock into his actions).

Oh yes, I remember this phase. When Jack was born it was the height of cold and flu season and if people didn't automatically wash their hands before handling the baby I had hand sanitizer nearby. I will say most automatically washed their hands and every day when my nanny comes she washed her hands before touching Jack and he's now 1. I don't think it's your responsibility to tell everyone to do that though. Those that want to hold the baby should be told and use that it's flu season to request it. I don't know if most people realize a baby that young gets a trip to the hospital for a fever of 100.5 and they test for spinal meningitis. My saying is "there are no do-overs" when it comes to babies/kids....you can't go back and undo something once it's done. Trust me dh thinks I am crazy for not allowing him to bring Jack on the ice rink even if he carries him. No helmet no deal. What if there is a divot in the ice and dh falls, or a small kid trips him by accident....I am not as crazy about the hand sanitizing but Jack has had some vaccinations already. I think when you bring a baby that young to a party you have to know people will want to hold them and also germs stay airborne for hours, not toughing is one thing but the baby is still in a crowded room. That's just my $.02


----------



## terripeachy

Hcg of 5.7. Probably not viable but I am to continue my meds until I get home. It should be 100 at this point. :shrug:


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Hcg of 5.7. Probably not viable but I am to continue my meds until I get home. It should be 100 at this point. :shrug:

Don't give up hope. Could be a late implanter. Look at betabase, there are 4s and 3s reported that went onto develop heartbeats. Crossing fingers and toes it doubles!


----------



## knitgirl

terripeachy said:


> Hcg of 5.7. Probably not viable but I am to continue my meds until I get home. It should be 100 at this point. :shrug:

Oh wow ... ok, fingers and toes crossed!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

I think hand sanitizer in general has become crazy. I am not a germophobe. I wash my hands when I should. Sometimes I eat things that have fallen on the floor. I think with my own child, I would wash my hands regularly...not obssessively...& I would def require hand sanitizer on people outside of maybe my sister or mom...because people are gross & you have no idea what their standard of clean is. But I also believe in not being overly cautious because your baby does need to develope a strong immune system. I think being reasonable is the key. Making an announcement is in my opinion just plan douchebaggy.

Terri - I really hope the numbers go up for you. I think it is def a good thing you have some hcg. That means something happened, right? Maybe I am wrong. Good luck it keeps going up!


----------



## beaglemom

They called me a while ago...I didn't have time to post.

She said I have good news (so in the pit I was thinking did all 5 make it?). But she said I have 2 out of 5. I was hoping for 3, but honestly, I felt this huge relief when she said it. When you really think about it, I either have 2 shots or 2 babies. The PGS embryo is already better quality. So I am focusing on 2 babies. She asked about gender and I told her not yet. My husband does not want to know for both...takes away the surprise for baby #2. But I do want to knw once we have a positive beta. So overall I feel pretty good. So 2 weeks from today is my FET class. And hopefully shortly after, I can do the FET. The nurse said I had to be on bcp for at least 2 weeks.

Oh man...all I keep thinking is I have 2 babies just waiting for me...at this moment, I am not even thinking about a possibility of failure. I am truly filled with excitement & relief.


----------



## booger76

Terri - Because you are always the cheerleader for all of us, I want to be a cheerleader for you! 5.7 means you're pregnant, right??? So, congratulations!! You just never know what is going to happen. Hoping that the number just keeps on climbing for you, chica. :flower:


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Congrats on your 2 normal embryos. How exciting!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Terri - don't lose hope! Like BabyW said it could be a slow grower - I know we've seen that a lot on this board! 

Beagle - that is great news. You're one step closer!! How exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies. I'm not giving up yet and I packed my decaf tea. Groan. Ha ha. I was dreaming about coffee for tomorrow. But I will wait!

Beagle-awesome news. Two babies coming right up!! So happy for you. Merry Christmas. 

Booger-thanks babe. You are a great cheerleader.


----------



## moni77

Yay terri - you are not out yet - that embryo is fighting for its spot in this world!! When do you go for another beta?

Beagle - yay - 2 babies!!! 

AFM - I was diagnosed with seasonal asthma yesterday. They have prescribed me an inhaler and it is ok to take if needed while pregnant. Iconfirmed with my ob as well.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - when do they plan to do another beta?

So unmotivated at work today...ugh...


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Yay for a positive beta! I know the number's not what you wanted to hear but don't lose hope. That little embryo could be a fighter yet! When's your next beta?

Congrats Beagle!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Congratulations on a positive beta!! I know it's not as high as they would like to see it but it means something is happening right? What did your Dr. have to say about the level? I know it sucks being in this limbo where you're not sure which way it's going to go but I'm sending positive thoughts your way!! 

Beagle - Congrats on the two babies :)

Well this morning I had my follow up for my D&C which was fine but the thing that has lifted my spirits is he is going to let me go straight into a FET cycle. I still need to wait until I get a normal period which can take 4 to 6 weeks but once AF arrives, I get to start my BC and then go in for my SHG. He says that he usually waits 2 cycles before giving the go ahead but that there is no real scientific proof that waiting 1 cycle has any greater risk than waiting 2 or more so he doesn't see any problem not waiting if the SHG comes back good. This lifted my spirits so much because my RE is usually so conservative about everything and I thought for sure he was going to make me wait like 3 cycles or something. So if everything works out, I could be doing another transfer sometime in February. Whoo Hoo!! I have to say, I'm so hormonal and emotional right now. I will cry at anything. My hormones must be going crazy trying to figure out what's happening and what to do about it. I almost cried telling my RE how I'm crying all the time lol. Maybe that's why he said I didn't have to wait, he was afraid I would cry HAHA!!

Hi everyone!!


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Amy!! You're making me cry talking about crying. Ha ha. 

I go back on Sunday morning for another beta. Something should have happened by then. I'm thinking tons of doubling thoughts. Plus, now that I'm halfway prego (yes, it's a thing), I won't have to stay out late this week with hubs and his homeboys. Win-win.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - I am glad you do not have to wait. I wanted to ask about that but didn't know if it sounded like I was rushing you or you may not be ready to try again. Good news is you know your body works! Good luck.

Terri - I think maybe your little one is stubborn, yet determined...probably already showing some of the genes he inherited. ;)

My husband was a little bummed at 2. But I was really not expecting more than 3. So I am happy. And my body has been responding well this whole time...so I have decided it is just waiting & ready to do its thing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy that is such great news. The holidays will fly by and Feb will be here before you know it. Having that to look forward is an amazing thing right now and I'm looking forward to that for you. Your body knows what to do. In the meantime be patient with yourself. Your hormones will take a bit to settle back down. Cry and do whatever you need to do. A release is cathartic. Enjoy the holidays. Have that wine! Soft cheese! Raw seafood! And know that its not if its when it will happen. 

Beagle 2 is wonderful. I had 2 and you know one is all you need and they cherry picked the best. Your FET will be here so soon I am so excited for you. Your attitude is great. 

Terri when is your next beta?

I'm all done shopping, I had a hostess gift to pick up. I got a candle from Ralph Lauren called Ocean Lane and it is so yummy. I wear I could live in the home section of the store by me. I wish they would let me sit there with some girlfriends one night and have cocktails. I wish I had a house that I could decorate like their home section but we have a New England Colonial. I would die for a large den or library with wainscoting in darker woods. I also finally got my cousin a wedding gift. I cleaned up his registry at Wiliams-Sonoma. That place was a zoo but they are having awesome sales on everything. I replaced the hand cream next to the dish soap since my nanny is always washing her hands so they get dry. I swear the city was so packed as were the trains. I'm so happy to have the next 5 days off. And I am even more excited to see my nephew tomorrow. He's 3mos now but since he was a preemie he's still on a monitor. He's such a little peanut I hold him and never put him down. He's like a little space heater. I forgot how warm babies run. I hope everyone is surrounded by those that they love this week and for holiday wishes to come true now and in the future.


----------



## Amy1976

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE EVERYONE!! I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas. I just want to thank you all again for your support. You have no idea how much it comforts me and how much I appreciate it. Much love to you and your families :)


----------



## kfs1

Amy - I'm so thrilled that you don't have to wait too long for your FET. In the meantime, enjoy the holidays and focus on yourself.

Merry Christmas Eve ladies. Love you all.


----------



## moni77

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Just checking in. Hope everyon had a great Christmas. Terri any update? Beagle? How are the prego ladies feeling? 

What's everyone doing for NYE?

Afm Christmas was great and low key. I had an ultrasound on Fri and the baby is measuring just over 9 weeks and everything looks great. I've stopped spotting but the Dr said it doesn't mean the clot is gone. They will look more closely on the 14th and my 12 week scan and bloodwork. The nausea is better since they gave me Zofran but the constipation side effect is seriously bad. Worse than after my c section. Gotta take the good with the bad I guess. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey!!
I'm back home from Christmas and very happy about being home. It was a stressful four days but I ran, went out to eat a few times and am just glad to be in my own bed. My hubs and his mother both have sleeping issues so that means I didn't get to sleep very well either and that is not like me at all. I go in tomorrow for another blood draw and in the meantime I'm still taking my medicine. 

I am almost finished reading my 500 page book if that tells you anything about how social I was over the four days. :haha: I'll go back to the library tomorrow before the football games. 

Another slight funny is during/after my run on Wednesday morning I wasn't sure if I was sore from running, shots or both. Ha ha. I guess that's not a bad thing and my run on Friday was much better although I was still sore all over. 

Hope you all had a nice break and I'll fill you in tomorrow afternoon or Monday when they call me with results. :juggle:


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck tomorrow Terri!

My night just became full of anxiety. My dog ate a hug thing of chocolate covered cherries. I gave him hydrogen peroxide to throw up. It didn't work. He has a damn iron stomach! This has happened before...not uncommon with beagles but I am usually very careful. We left the bedroom open that had x-mas gifts in it. But usually he is fine. But still makes me anxious. He is just sleeping now...being pitiful earlier because I was such a meanie with peroxide & sticking my fingers down his throat. It has been about 30 minutes. I am thinking of taking a short walk outside with him. They say that helps.

Next week is my class. I am so excited to move on. We completely cleaned out the 3rd bedroom. If I feel motivated I will start laying our laminate. All I can think about is how I want to do a nursery.


----------



## jkb11

Good evening ladies. I enjoyed Christmas but am glad it is past. This time of year can be so busy.
Terri, I have everything crossed for you! Can't wait for your update.xoxo
Beagle, hope your pup is doing fine!! I can be scary when they ingest things they shouldn't. When my mothers dog was about 10 weeks old my father was playing with her on the floor and he used to keep 2 full strength Bayer aspirin in his pocket because he had a heart attack. Well they fell out of his pocket and she ate them before he grabbed them! But she was just fine. It worried me due to weight based dosing. But her 2 lb self handled it just fine. 

Erin hope your hubby is doing better! Sorry to hear about his arm. 

Amy- I'm glad you don't have to wait too long! I'm sending love and prayers your way! 
Afm- I'm pretty sure my FET is going to be canceled for January. I find out for sure Monday but I started spitting on the 24th, it is now a full flow and not letting up. I went for an ultrasound anyway on the 26th but my lining was only 8.3 so repeat ultrasound Monday. She said they will decide from there. If we have to reschedule then she is wanting me to take provera to induce a cycle next month but I swear that is what screwed me last month. I had a light flow for 2days then nothing, now 2weeks later this. 
Does anyone else hate their uterus as much as me?;)


----------



## jkb11

Baby w - a short while back you mentioned about blood testing for RH factor... Can you remind me of those details. I'm wondering if they should test my husbands blood type. I know I'm o negative but I'm not sure about him and I'm wondering if that could be causing all our miscarriages.... I'm getting frustrated with my clinic and feel like they don't have a clue. The dr pushed for the Pgs and said she was sure it was genetic issues at this point but my results came back perfect. So I asked the nurse what they were thinking now and she said they made a case study of me and no one had any ideas how to prevent me from miscarrying. I just feel like emotionally I can not go thru another loss. Especially if it could be something simple they are over looking.


----------



## terripeachy

Jkb- hopefully your lining will thicken up over the weekend. I hope you can still go through with the transfer so long as everything is ok. You really don't want to do it if all conditions aren't perfect. I'll be keeping you in my prayers. 

BabyW-glad everything is going great. Now we wait until the next scan on the 14th. Yay!!

Beaglemom-hopefully your dog is ok today. Why do they want to eat stuff they shouldn't??!! Hee hee. Does he seem lethargic or anything? Maybe he'll be ok in the end. I think dogs are good about processing stuff and getting rid of it if they don't feel good. 
I'm about to go get my blood drawn and I'm a tad nervous. Not sure why, really. More later.


----------



## beaglemom

Pup is doing fine but mom is exhausted. We were up and down all night. He threw it all up. Twice in the house. But he woke up regular time ready for breakfast. I gave him nausea meds with breakfast. That dog has an iron stomach. But I am very happy he feels better. You would think these awful nights would make them never want to do it again. 

Hopin for good news terri!


----------



## Weezy9

Hello Ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining you.
I'm 42 and trying for my first. DH and I have been trying for 6 years but have taken it more seriously for the past 2.5 years. Because of my age, we will be embarking on our first IVF treatment in jan/feb. Totally not ready for it but I don't have the time to mentally prepare myself. Will just have to launch myself I into it. Will be good to share my journey will people doing the same or people whose got more knowledge than me. Hope everyone have a wonderful new year


----------



## Weezy9

Terri
Good luck with the blood results


----------



## Babywhisperer

Terri I will be sending you good sticky prego vibes for tomorrow!! 

Beagle sorry about the pup. I know that can be very scary. I'm glad it came up and his hunger is a good sign he's ok. Good practice for being a mama!

Jkb I had to get a Rhogam shot during and after my first pregnancy and since I had a bleed this time they worry that my blood and the blood of the fetus has mixed. If the baby is a positive RH factor and I'm negative I will develop antibodies and could fight the presence of the positive rh factor. Anytime there is a bleed or threatened abortion they make you take the shot within 72hrs. As far as your mc's have you had your natural killer cell count checked? On another thread a woman kept having recurring mc's due to her body's natural response to a foreign body or the fetus. She had some kind of lipid treatment before and during her early pregnancy and was able to finally carry fullterm. Our bodies are complex and it is hard to test for everything but maybe have a test to rule that out? In my first pregnancy I didn't have the Rhogam shot until after 34 weeks which is much later than normal bc my Dr forgot, grrrr but it wasn't a big deal. 

Weezy welcome and good luck. This is a great group of supportive and knowledgeable ladies.


----------



## kfs1

Welcome Weezy.

Jkb - How frustrating. I hope your lining thickens up before your next appt.

Terri - thinking only happy thoughts for you today!!!!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!! 

Terri - Checking in to see how your beta goes today. I am sending all the good vibes your way. I really hope you get good results today. I'm glad you are back at home and in your own bed. I'm glad to hear you got out running while you were away. I have been a couple of times in the past week and hope to get out later this afternoon. There is nothing quite like running for burning off steam.

Beagle - I'm glad your dog is okay. Always a little scary and annoying. I like to think it's preparing us a little bit for all the messes our kids will make. Our St. Bernard mix used to get into stuff all the time. In fact, last week, even with his cone on, he pulled the tablecloth to get a plate of sugar cookies off the kitchen table and ate the entire plate. Back in his younger days when we lived in New Mexico, he used to escape the yard by jumping the fence. One day he came home with an entire, cooked sliced ham. He was so defeated when I took it from him. I kind of felt bad.

jkb - I'm sorry about your lining. That has to be frustrating. I hope it plumps up by tomorrow. Ugh. Delays are the worst.

babywhisperer - I'm glad you are feeling a bit better but sorry to hear about the side effect. Yuck. Hopefully that passes soon.

Weezy - Welcome!!!

Amy - So glad to hear you can move straight into a FET! 

Hello and Happy Holidays to everyone else!!!!! :xmas8: I hope everyone had a nice, peaceful holiday.

We had a wonderful holiday here in Big Sky Country. Woke up Christmas morning to 3 or so inches of snow at the house with the local ski hill reporting 14 inches. I put a turkey breast in a crockpot and some green beans in a second crock pot before we headed out so dinner would be mostly ready when we got home. It was a nice surprise to get to the ski hill to find out they had gotten more than 14 inches. It was wonderful powder skiing all day long. My legs were shot by the afternoon.

We don't have any plans for NYE. We have become such homebodies these days. That's okay. It's been kind of nice. I will be working tomorrow and Tuesday and then I think I'll take the rest of the week off. :happydance: I have a couple days of leave I need to use by the end of this pay period or I will lose them.


----------



## terripeachy

Negative results today. *sniff*


----------



## booger76

I'm so sorry, Terri. :cry: Just heartbroken for you. :hugs: Life is just so unfair, sometimes.


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry Terri


----------



## moni77

Sorry Terri....hugs!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Negative results today. *sniff*

I'm so sorry Terri. Hugs lady.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - :( I'm so sorry girl. I really thought this could be it for you. No words. :(


----------



## LadySosa

So sorry Terri :( I'm really sad for you, lady. You so deserve a BFP! Hugs to you.


----------



## jkb11

Terri, I'm sorry Hun. There really are no words. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## jkb11

Baby w - thanks for your help I definitely will touch base with my dr. In my gut I just feel like this is the problem.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning all,
I hope everyone had a good holiday break. Terri, again, sending you a virtual hug. Take care of yourself.

Amy - I'm glad your spirits are up and that you don't have to wait much longer!

Jkb - sorry about the lining. Delays are never fun or easy to deal with. 

Booger - sounds like such a nice holiday. You're lucky that you got a white Christmas! Skiing and then a yummy crock pot dinner sounds divine. I'm working today and tomorrow then will also be out the rest of the week :) Yay for a 2-day work week!

Beagle - so scary about your dog! I can't imagine! We are super paranoid about Charlie because he eats anything and everything he finds on the ground. We're always worried about mushrooms growing in our yard and odd bits of food he finds on the ground at the park (you never know, a couple years back someone was scattering poison disguised in bread on the ground in a nearby park). But, I'm glad your beagle seems to be back to normal after yakking it up! What a relief.

Afm - I've been a little down lately, I think its the after-holidays let down, also the weather here's been grey, grey, grey. I need some sunshine and warmth! This time of year, every year, is when I start dreaming of moving to Cali or Florida. We went to the Seahawks vs. Rams game yesterday, and that was sure fun. The only problem is, my hubs is a Rams fan and EVERYONE (of course) there was a Seahawks fan (including me). Of course my Hawks pummeled the Rams and he got a little butt-hurt. We're headed over the mountains to eastern Washington on Wednesday, and we'll be there with my parents until Sunday. It will be really cold there, but snowy and clear, so hopefully that will take me out of my funk. Then, starting Jan 5, the IVF stuff kicks into overdrive! We go get our bloodwork done on that morning, we have our informed consent appointment and U/S on Jan 6, injection class on Jan 8, then the meds start on Jan 9. Whew! I'm super excited but getting a little nervous. I can see from this thread that rarely does everything go exactly to plan....so I'm just trying to prepare myself to be flexible.


----------



## JCM

Oh Terri, this blows! So sorry. Hope you feel better soon. You always bounce back pretty quick...bring on the caffiene and wine!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, just now getting to post! Between DH's surgery, then what ended up being a 2-day delay instead of 1, that long drive (that turned into much longer), Christmas, and all the family time, I'm finally getting a breather!

*Terri*, I'm so sorry that your pos beta didn't stay pos and start rising. :( One good thing I'm thinking though is that you did get implantation, and that's a big hurdle my RE always said once they get over they say your chances for a successful pregnancy go up. I feel like your body was ready this time, but the embryo just wasn't viable. I'm not sure how gung-ho you are about your next steps, but have you considered just going balls to the wall and doing another IVF with PGS? Now that you've had implantation, I feel SURE you can get prego with a viable embie.

*Amy*, I'm so happy to hear that your doctor is letting you go straight into a FET. I know that brings you some relief from the sadness and shock you experienced. There's just something about taking the next steps and moving forward that is very therapeutic! 

*Weezy*, welcome to the thread. :flower: If you'd like me to add you to the front page, just let me know an estimated month/timeframe that you'll be doing a transfer, and I'll add you.

*beagle*, I was excited to read about your 2 perfect embies. :thumbup: I think you're looking at it exactly the right way... 2 perfect embies equals 2 babies for you and DH! Its all working out exactly as its supposed to.:flower:

*jkb*, today is your appt, right? Has your spotting stopped? I hope they don't tell you that they have to cancel, but like Terri said, you want everything to be just right in there! Sorry for this frustration though... I know I'd be super irritated at my uterus too!

*knit*, congrats on the clear mammo!!!

*BabyW*, I'm so glad you're feeling better. I'm sure its nice to have relief from that nausea. I can imagine how difficult it was having to function like that. Hoping your constipation will get better, that's not a fun one either!

*booger*, I hope your funk has gone away and left you alone! Those are the worst! Its hard to pull myself out of those sometimes. I'm glad you felt somewhat better after getting all your Christmas stuff done. How are you now?

*Moni*, GREAT u/s pics, thanks for sharing!! My first u/s is on Jan 9th. As long as everything goes well, we'll go ahead and allow them to tell us the gender that day too. So, have you needed your inhaler much since you got it?

*kfs*, how'd your first OB appt go?? 

*LadySosa*, sorry you're feeling the blues! The weather can do that to me too sometimes, and I have to admit, as happy as I was to be in KY for a few days, it was nice to see the temperature gauge going up in my car the further south we got, hehe! How exciting that everything will be getting started for you soon, yay!! Getting so excited for you! So happy its finally just about here. :) Glad you enjoyed the NFL game. I love live football games.

Hi to *Jen and brighteyez* (and *Leenz*, if you're still with us)!

AFM, thanks for all the well-wishes for my DH! It def could've been worse if he hadn't been wearing a helmet and knee guards. My trip to KY was delayed 2 days because after DH's surgery, his blood oxygen level was a tad low, so they made him stay in the hospital overnight. The drive was terrible. I've been feeling fine so far (just some fatigue), so that wasn't an issue. But we hit SO much traffic through Atlanta, and there was rain for at least half the time we were on the road, which slowed us WAY down. It took us two hours longer to get there (13.5 instead of 11.5). But it was really great to see my fam. I really needed it. My little sister is about 17 weeks prego, and she already has a decent baby bump!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning all,
> I hope everyone had a good holiday break. Terri, again, sending you a virtual hug. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Amy - I'm glad your spirits are up and that you don't have to wait much longer!
> 
> Jkb - sorry about the lining. Delays are never fun or easy to deal with.
> 
> Booger - sounds like such a nice holiday. You're lucky that you got a white Christmas! Skiing and then a yummy crock pot dinner sounds divine. I'm working today and tomorrow then will also be out the rest of the week :) Yay for a 2-day work week!
> 
> Beagle - so scary about your dog! I can't imagine! We are super paranoid about Charlie because he eats anything and everything he finds on the ground. We're always worried about mushrooms growing in our yard and odd bits of food he finds on the ground at the park (you never know, a couple years back someone was scattering poison disguised in bread on the ground in a nearby park). But, I'm glad your beagle seems to be back to normal after yakking it up! What a relief.
> 
> Afm - I've been a little down lately, I think its the after-holidays let down, also the weather here's been grey, grey, grey. I need some sunshine and warmth! This time of year, every year, is when I start dreaming of moving to Cali or Florida. We went to the Seahawks vs. Rams game yesterday, and that was sure fun. The only problem is, my hubs is a Rams fan and EVERYONE (of course) there was a Seahawks fan (including me). Of course my Hawks pummeled the Rams and he got a little butt-hurt. We're headed over the mountains to eastern Washington on Wednesday, and we'll be there with my parents until Sunday. It will be really cold there, but snowy and clear, so hopefully that will take me out of my funk. Then, starting Jan 5, the IVF stuff kicks into overdrive! We go get our bloodwork done on that morning, we have our informed consent appointment and U/S on Jan 6, injection class on Jan 8, then the meds start on Jan 9. Whew! I'm super excited but getting a little nervous. I can see from this thread that rarely does everything go exactly to plan....so I'm just trying to prepare myself to be flexible.

Sorry you're having some post holiday blues. I know this sounds crazy but my FIL got a light box since he gets seasonal affective disorder (SAD) and he swears a few minutes in his office in the house with that on and listening to music does wonders. I have thought about it for dh b/c he also gets into a funk being kept inside more than the warmer months. 

Booger skiing sounds awesome, and powder even better. Dh is a ski nut and dying to go. I'll probably let him go for a day trip soon as long as it's not VT....then it becomes almost 48hrs of me being alone w/ Jack which isn't bad as long as I'm not feeling ill. I think he should take a Friday off of work and go, less lift lines and then he has the weekend to recover. 

Terri I'm thinking of you.

Afm I am sick as a dog and at work today. I skipped a friends bday party for their 4yr old twin boys yesterday. I didn't want to be around that many kids with such a bad head cold. I'm a mess...head cold, nausea from the post nasal drip and I took yesterday off from Zofran so I could clean out my system....that medication works wonders on nausea but I really have to take colace 3x/day, drink prune juice like it's water and a lot of greens and fruit. I think I can handle that part b/c functioning with the terrible nausea is extremely difficult. I can barely move as each motion is amplified and feels like Vertigo. My equilibrium is all thrown off. Thankfully the nausea seems to have a pattern, a few bad days and then a reprieve. I know it could be so much worse and I could be throwing up every day, so I am very grateful it is not that bad. Seltzer is saving my life too. I stopped with the ginger ale b/c it was just too much sugar and calories. I'm also finding I am loving fruit, the kind that quenches my thirst like grapefruit. I know it would be hard to have this nausea the entire pregnancy, but I am so grateful for where I am right now, if that's the card I'm dealt I will be fine with it. I hope I am not complaining too much and offending anyone. When I had 3 failed IUIs a friend was prego and complaining how her skinny jeans weren't fitting anymore and I wanted to hit her....so I hope no one wants to hit me.


----------



## LadySosa

Wow, Erin, that is a long drive! I'm glad your DH is through surgery and is hopefully on his way to recovery. How cool that your sis is pregnant too! You guys get to go through all of this together! Now that the holidays and traveling are over, you can hopefully rest a little.

Thanks BabyW - I've seen those SAD lights and I've been wanting to try them! Sorry you're not feeling well. :( That does not sound fun. But kudos for keeping a positive outlook on things! There's always a silver lining.


----------



## JCM

Erin, glad surgery went ok! I'm also glad that you're feeling good!!! 

Good luck at your appt today Jkb! Hopefully you get some good news. 

Ladysosa you are so close! I remember talking to a friend right before I started. She couldn't remember very much about her whole ivf cycle! I remember thinking are you crazy??? This is my whole life right now!!! Now, I only remember small parts. I hope it goes quickly for you. Come to AZ for some sun! It's so cold this week but the sun is shining! 

BabyW, all I wanted was fruit. Pineapple and strawberries especially. I started taking colace as well. Just in case. Wait for my update....ugh

Terri, I also am curious about another cycle. I don't understand why this didn't work. I thought you did PGS? 

Beagle, dog sickness is the worst! My puppy had parvo last year. I couldn't function the whole week he was in the hospital. I felt so bad. My baby better never get sick! I just feel so bad when they are trying to barf up whatever they ate. Awful. 

Welcome to the newbie!!! ; ) you will like it here...

Hi Booger and Kfs! (And anyone else I missed!) I should never update on my phone...I can't scroll around whenever I want on this thing! 

Hope you're feeling better, Moni! 

Well...my update. Christmas was nice...except for the hemrroid I got! Oh my word. I thought I had one last time right? Nope. Now I do. Let me tell you, it's painful. First one I've ever had and here's the best part, I'm not even constipated. Everything is totally normal. My aunt apparently got them randomly. Lovely. So, there's nothing I can do to prevent them. Just wait for them to show up. Yuck. As if that wasn't bad enough, the nausea is back. So glad I have my meds still. Then, I got a UTI Christmas morning. All kinds of burning going on over here. Lol DH called my doctor Christmas Day, found out what was safe to prescribe me, and called it in. Then he took me to his office so I could see this baby that is causing such pain. She looked cute sucking on her fingers and I wasn't so miserable anymore. The cream I was prescribed definitely helped but what a giant pain in the butt! I hope nobody gets this symptom. I heard it happens after labor from pushing but I didn't expect this! Wow!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Erin, glad surgery went ok! I'm also glad that you're feeling good!!!
> 
> Good luck at your appt today Jkb! Hopefully you get some good news.
> 
> Ladysosa you are so close! I remember talking to a friend right before I started. She couldn't remember very much about her whole ivf cycle! I remember thinking are you crazy??? This is my whole life right now!!! Now, I only remember small parts. I hope it goes quickly for you. Come to AZ for some sun! It's so cold this week but the sun is shining!
> 
> BabyW, all I wanted was fruit. Pineapple and strawberries especially. I started taking colace as well. Just in case. Wait for my update....ugh
> 
> Terri, I also am curious about another cycle. I don't understand why this didn't work. I thought you did PGS?
> 
> Beagle, dog sickness is the worst! My puppy had parvo last year. I couldn't function the whole week he was in the hospital. I felt so bad. My baby better never get sick! I just feel so bad when they are trying to barf up whatever they ate. Awful.
> 
> Welcome to the newbie!!! ; ) you will like it here...
> 
> Hi Booger and Kfs! (And anyone else I missed!) I should never update on my phone...I can't scroll around whenever I want on this thing!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better, Moni!
> 
> Well...my update. Christmas was nice...except for the hemrroid I got! Oh my word. I thought I had one last time right? Nope. Now I do. Let me tell you, it's painful. First one I've ever had and here's the best part, I'm not even constipated. Everything is totally normal. My aunt apparently got them randomly. Lovely. So, there's nothing I can do to prevent them. Just wait for them to show up. Yuck. As if that wasn't bad enough, the nausea is back. So glad I have my meds still. Then, I got a UTI Christmas morning. All kinds of burning going on over here. Lol DH called my doctor Christmas Day, found out what was safe to prescribe me, and called it in. Then he took me to his office so I could see this baby that is causing such pain. She looked cute sucking on her fingers and I wasn't so miserable anymore. The cream I was prescribed definitely helped but what a giant pain in the butt! I hope nobody gets this symptom. I heard it happens after labor from pushing but I didn't expect this! Wow!

Oh my word you poor thing! That is some combo of annoyances to deal with, especially at Christmas! Do you have Tucks pads and witch hazel? I hope it goes away soon. And yes I've heard about that as a result from pushing, but they have something to help decrease the odds of that happening....midwives are more apt to use it than regular obgyn's. Oh the joys of motherhood! I'm glad you got to see the baby. That must have been a great moment! When I went in on Fri my Dr said "you know who cares less about how you're feeling?" Then he pointed to the screen and there was the fetus. 

Anyone planning on tropical vacations anytime soon??


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I was wondering when you would find out the gender. I think we are going to have them write it down for us on the day of transfer...then we will open it once we have a positive beta. I think I have def become an advocate for PGS. Can you imagine with us we basically had 3 embryos that would not have made it. We could have done 4 transfers before getting a positive.

Jen - Sorry you are having such a crappy time physically. Everyone says it will be worth it. But some days I wonder...LOL! Dealing with my sick puppy def has me seeing the future. Me up all night worrying or cleaning up throw up or letting him outside...going on no sleep...and my husband just sleeping through the night...ugh. But he did have to work the next day. But he never seems as concerned as I am...and he seems to sleep through anything.

Terri - I think PGS would be a good option for you. I don't know if your insurance covers it. It can be expensive. But I still feel like for us it was worth it.

No vacations for me...I am trying to work out our finances after IVF/fertility treatments. We are supposed to not spend any money in the new year on eating out & shopping. But all I want to do on New Year's Day is go to the outlets. Ugh. I also found out taking out this new credit card debt made my credit score drop 100 points. But it is still high. I think if we really start cutting back we can put a huge dent in the debt over the next year. I want to have as much paid off as possible before a baby comes.

I am just ready to do my transfer already! getting antsy just like before my IVF started.


----------



## jkb11

Erin- so glad hubby's surgery went well. I would love to be preggo with my sis! How fun.
Jen and baby w- congrats on seeing your lil ones via ultra sound. I can't wait for that day!

So I got good news this am! I have no idea how but my lining went from 8.3 to 8.6 even though I had the full flow. So my FET is set for January 9th at 1100!! Erin I sure hope your US is before I'm to drugged for my transfer, I don't handle meds well but, I can't wait for your update!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Hi girls, just now getting to post! Between DH's surgery, then what ended up being a 2-day delay instead of 1, that long drive (that turned into much longer), Christmas, and all the family time, I'm finally getting a breather!
> 
> *Terri*, I'm so sorry that your pos beta didn't stay pos and start rising. :( One good thing I'm thinking though is that you did get implantation, and that's a big hurdle my RE always said once they get over they say your chances for a successful pregnancy go up. I feel like your body was ready this time, but the embryo just wasn't viable. I'm not sure how gung-ho you are about your next steps, but have you considered just going balls to the wall and doing another IVF with PGS? Now that you've had implantation, I feel SURE you can get prego with a viable embie.
> 
> *Amy*, I'm so happy to hear that your doctor is letting you go straight into a FET. I know that brings you some relief from the sadness and shock you experienced. There's just something about taking the next steps and moving forward that is very therapeutic!
> 
> *Weezy*, welcome to the thread. :flower: If you'd like me to add you to the front page, just let me know an estimated month/timeframe that you'll be doing a transfer, and I'll add you.
> 
> *beagle*, I was excited to read about your 2 perfect embies. :thumbup: I think you're looking at it exactly the right way... 2 perfect embies equals 2 babies for you and DH! Its all working out exactly as its supposed to.:flower:
> 
> *jkb*, today is your appt, right? Has your spotting stopped? I hope they don't tell you that they have to cancel, but like Terri said, you want everything to be just right in there! Sorry for this frustration though... I know I'd be super irritated at my uterus too!
> 
> *knit*, congrats on the clear mammo!!!
> 
> *BabyW*, I'm so glad you're feeling better. I'm sure its nice to have relief from that nausea. I can imagine how difficult it was having to function like that. Hoping your constipation will get better, that's not a fun one either!
> 
> *booger*, I hope your funk has gone away and left you alone! Those are the worst! Its hard to pull myself out of those sometimes. I'm glad you felt somewhat better after getting all your Christmas stuff done. How are you now?
> 
> *Moni*, GREAT u/s pics, thanks for sharing!! My first u/s is on Jan 9th. As long as everything goes well, we'll go ahead and allow them to tell us the gender that day too. So, have you needed your inhaler much since you got it?
> 
> *kfs*, how'd your first OB appt go??
> 
> *LadySosa*, sorry you're feeling the blues! The weather can do that to me too sometimes, and I have to admit, as happy as I was to be in KY for a few days, it was nice to see the temperature gauge going up in my car the further south we got, hehe! How exciting that everything will be getting started for you soon, yay!! Getting so excited for you! So happy its finally just about here. :) Glad you enjoyed the NFL game. I love live football games.
> 
> Hi to *Jen and brighteyez* (and *Leenz*, if you're still with us)!
> 
> AFM, thanks for all the well-wishes for my DH! It def could've been worse if he hadn't been wearing a helmet and knee guards. My trip to KY was delayed 2 days because after DH's surgery, his blood oxygen level was a tad low, so they made him stay in the hospital overnight. The drive was terrible. I've been feeling fine so far (just some fatigue), so that wasn't an issue. But we hit SO much traffic through Atlanta, and there was rain for at least half the time we were on the road, which slowed us WAY down. It took us two hours longer to get there (13.5 instead of 11.5). But it was really great to see my fam. I really needed it. My little sister is about 17 weeks prego, and she already has a decent baby bump!

Thanks mama! Sorry your trip got delayed, but it must have been great to see your family. Is dh in any pain still? Did you tell your family the great news? If so how did they react?

Dh slipped to our family friend on Christmas Eve and my parents told their closest friends, 2 couples they've known for over 40yrs. They are like aunts and uncle to me and one of them is the obgyn that ref me to my RE. We told my Grandma finally on Christmas Eve but didn't realize she had me on speaker phone so my aunt, uncle and cousins all heard. She has 2 hearing aids and hears better when someone is on speaker. Dh is also telling friends as he sees them. I haven't gone that far and probably won't until after my next appt. I am definitely not telling work for as long as I can b/c people will go after my accts like last time. I just don't want the stress. I swear dh cannot keep a secret about anything. He even leaks what will happen in the next season of Game of Thrones! He read all the books and wants me to read them so he can talk about it. Too funny. I think at this point it's fine, at least that was what my Dr said, but I am not doing an announcement on FB or if I do it will be much later. Last time there wasn't a peep mentioned until I was 28 weeks. I just feel more comfortable that way. I have never called a friend to just tell them I'm prego...the ones who know we were trying stalked me every month. I literally got texts every day. Now if only I could get my brother to keep quiet and not post anything on FB like when my water broke! I was mortified!


----------



## JCM

BabyW, your dr is funny! I was trying to convince my girlfriend to have another baby at the same time as me. She kept saying no way, I don't want to be pregnant again! I called her on Christmas and said so this is why you told me no!? She couldn't stop laughing. It's painful but the worst part is I feel so gross. Like unclean. I HATE that feeling. 
Beagle, I feel like I sympathize way more with animals. There's no way I sleep if one of them is sick. Lol when I watch movies, I only care if the dog lives. Not the humans. I watched aliens for the first time last week. I kept asking DH "does the cat live? Just tell me the cat makes it." He's like really? Like 4 people just died!!! I just took a video of my dog, Carl. I came home to a chewed slipper. All I have to do is ask "did you do this to MY shoe?" He won't even look at me. I can't help but laugh as he looks away. It's so funny. If we love our dogs this much, it must be worth the pregnancy when I get to hold the baby I actually made. I'm excited. Your transfer will be here before you know it. So weird, I didn't even get talked to about PGS. What a time saver! 

Yay Jkb!!! That's great! I was only given a small Valium on transfer day. I wasn't even out of it. Unless you count that bobcat walking up to my glass back door! Lol! I was so happy to see it and normally I'd be freaking out. I think my words were "hey babe, look at this cute cat outside...wow that's a big cat...I wonder whos it is!?"


----------



## LadySosa

That's great news, jkb!! I'm so excited for you!

Beagle - remind me, when is your transfer? I hear ya on the debt - it will feel good to pay things down in preparation for the baby. We know how expensive those lil suckers can be! :)

Jen - Ugh! That sounds awful! I can't imagine having hemorrhoids and a UTI and nausea! Good thing your hubby is a doctor so he can watch over you and take good care of you!

BabyW - how exciting that you're telling your family! And haha on your DH not keeping his mouth shut. My DH is the same way. Whenever he gets me a gift I have to practically beg him not to tell me what it is. He can't help it haha. He's like - "do you want your gift now?" I'm like, "NO! Wait until Christmas!" Haha. It seems like it should be the other way around.

My boss just asked about the IVF status. I had already told her everything a few months back and now I put in all the time for my upcoming appointments. She's being super supportive of everything, suggesting that i work from home whenever I need to, take as much time off, etc. She's really excited for me. That puts me in a good mood! :)


----------



## moni77

Terri, sorry again. Curious as to what your doctor has to say.

Erin, excited for your scan. Did you do another beta?

Jen, ugh! 

I an using the inhaler about once a day, usually dinner time. No vacations in 2015 for me to saveask my time for after the baby is born. We might take a road trip down southat the end of my leave to visit bro inlaw, depending on how things go.

So I fell down three steps yesterday and my butt is majorly bruised and sore, so I'm kinda with you Jen.... No cramping or bleeding so didn't call the doc. I have an appointment next week anyway

Happy New year to all, hoping for great things for all in 2015!!!.


----------



## beaglemom

My dr mentioned PGS right from the beginning. She didn't oversell it or anything...just explaained it & gave us a pamplet. I researched more & we talked a lot. In the end, I really just didn't feel comfortable transferring 2. But now it is done I am even happier I did it. No second guessing anything. But in the back of my head I keep thinking I only have 2. But I do feel good about my chances...especially after Erin's experience. Every time I have an u/s they just keep telling me how beautiful my uterus is.

I hate when animals die on tv too. Even my husband. When we see a dog show up in a movie we are just like ugh please not the dog!

We talked about gender the other night. He asked me if I had a gut feeling. I really don't. But if I had to chose, I would chose 1 boy & 1 girl or 2 girls. I don't want 2 boys. It is funny because we have our names picked out...but the girl name is fading on me & I am loving the boy name more & more. So I am just torn. I know we will be happy either way...but my side of the family has no girl grandchildren. But I keep picturing myself talking to a baby boy while pregnant...but I think it is the name thing that makes me feel that way.

Work is so dead this week! I am so bored.


----------



## beaglemom

No date for FET yet...my meds class is next Tues. They just said I had to be on bcp for at least 2 weeks. I started them on the 24th, so I will be right at 2 weeks at my class. Not sure of the time line after that. Hopefully SOON!

Me & my husband can never hold out on gifts. This year he literally sent me to the bedroom, wrapped all my stuff, then I came out & we opened everything.

I have a few people who I really don't like in my business at work. So I am not sure how telling people at work will go. I had a woman in my office I despised so I had fantasies of just getting prego big & never saying a word to her about it. Just walk around normal. But she is gone now. I am in an office with 3 guys so I sympathize with what they will be going through with a pregnant me in the office. I was bad enough some days on my meds. They range in age...one is young married & no kids, one has been married a while & 2 kids, the other is married with kids in college.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls. I'm excited! 

Moni!! Hope you're not too sore, sorry you fell.

Baby w- hope you feel better soon! Stinks being sick.

Beagle- we will probably be bump buddies:) remind me are you doing PIO shots?


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls. I'm excited!
> 
> Moni!! Hope you're not too sore, sorry you fell.
> 
> Baby w- hope you feel better soon! Stinks being sick.
> 
> Beagle- we will probably be bump buddies:) remind me are you doing PIO shots?

No...endometrin...I couldn't bear the thought of taking a shot for 8 weeks.


----------



## ERosePW

*beagle*, do you know what form of estrogen you'll be taking for your FET?

*jkb*, that's great news, wow!! I thought for sure they'd have to cancel with the full flow, so I'm sure you were SO relieved today! I was really happy to read that. So pleased for you!

*moni*, yep, I went in for my last beta over a week ago (last Sat - 11dpt), and it was 762. That was the last they needed to see me until my u/s. 

Oh *Jen*, I am so sorry you have all that! Of course, your stories always crack me up! But I know how miserable a UTI can be, so thinking about having that combined with pregnancy AND hemorroids.... bless you!!

*babyW*, my parents/siblings already knew since they were aware I was doing IVF, so they were literally waiting for news, haha. Other than that, I've told only a couple of my best friends who also knew about the IVF. I suppose I will feel comfortable making a formal announcement after our first u/s, even though I know that's still early. I dont think i'll be able to hold out.

*LadySosa*, I'm so glad your boss is being understanding and supportive. That made a HUGE difference for me too. 

So, I am so super freaking exhausted. I've had some fatigue on and off for the past week. But over the past couple days, its been the worst. It's really my only symptom, besides a little cramping here and there. I'm sitting here at my desk about to fall asleep, and I've never been a daytime napper. But right now, I feel like I could lay my head down and snooze on my DESK. In fact, my neck hurts from trying to keep my head up. Is that normal this early in pregnancy??? I literally feel like it takes every ounce of energy I have just to walk to the bathroom. I'm not even sure how I got through my shower this morning. Pretty sure my body has been hijacked. :winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

Ha ha Erin...I love you are so tired...means this is for real! EVERYONE says being tired is like the first symptom. So I am kind of glad that is starting for you.

I do not know ANY of my meds. Which makes me so anxious. So I am ready for my class to find out. I almost called to see if there was a class tomorrow (seemed they were doing them on Tuesdays) but I just decided not to. I have 4 hours of time left, so I am leaving early on the 31st instead. Nothing exciting for New Years. Just getting my car serviced. My husband has to work late...but we will be off together on the 1st. New Years Eve is our anniversary of when we started dating. So on Wed we will have been together 14 years. Pretty unbelievable.

I don't think I really have a whole lot of people to tell when I am pregnant. I have a small immediate family & not close to anyone outside of that as far as family goes. My husband really is only close to his parents & his uncle. And we have a small group of close friends. I guess the only thing to decide is FB. I know we will announce it. But lately we have been less active on FB. I looked up a due date calculator & guessed a transfer day. It comes up with a calendar of events...it said tell people on April 15th...so I thought that was funny...announce your new tax deduction on tax day :) We are still undecided on how we will announce it on FB. I know some people are against the FB announcement, but I have had to watch everyone else announce to the world...so it is my turn!


----------



## knitgirl

Hello everyone! I have a lot of catching up to do after this past week ...

Terri - I did see your post and I am so sorry - it's just not fair. Sending you hugs.

I will catch up with the rest of the thread, but am wondering if others have experienced what I have since starting the Estrace. I am feeling fairly emotional, which seems strange since I have estrogen in my system during a natural cycle. Anyone else have that? Maybe it's just the anticipation of the upcoming FET. I just went up to 4mg of the Estrace a day starting yesterday, and was super sleepy today. I'm still on the Lupron - down to 10 units. My FET is tentatively scheduled for January 12th. The other day I was so confident this FET will work, and today I'm so worried it won't. What a roller coaster.


----------



## JCM

How funny, I was exhausted! I would get dressed, dry my hair and head out of the house and I felt like just lying down for a bit. Couldn't keep my eyes open and I was too afraid to drink caffeine due to my crazy strict RE. When I saw my OB and she said I could have some I was so excited! Lol it's the little things...my boobs are still growing! I set up my maternity pics with my awesome photographer and she said oh wait til the week before to buy any bras or little outfits cause your boobs are bigger in every picture I see! I haven't gained weight but my belly is really out there this week and so are my boobs. My mom saw me Friday and then saw me yesterday and said WOW! You really changed in 2 days. She's right. I woke up with a huge belly! 
I'm so curious to see what symptoms everyone gets! So I can guess gender and compare of course! 

We didn't do a honeymoon so I for sure want to do a babymoon. I want a beach. With a virgin piña colada! DH is going hunting end of March so maybe before then!


----------



## terripeachy

I don't know if I will do a follow up appt. 

Thanks for all of your kind words. I'll be :ninja: but probably won't be posting much. I'm trying not to login at work and actually doing my work. Crazy huh? My workday is on my schedule so if I play around all day, one day a week I have to hunker down. Pretty boring but I need a break. I told hubs today on chat that we had negative results and all he said is 'well that means 2015 is our year.' I just said 'Maybe. I gotta go.' I can tell this is really important to him. Groan. Thanks girls for being here. Fml.


----------



## JCM

Oh Knitgirl, I was on estrace BEFORE RE stuff. I was so emotional and I always felt overwhelmed. One day at a time...I would actually say it out loud to myself. 2 more weeks. 

For anyone waiting, I would schedule one nice thing for myself every week. I would set them up in advance. Appointments for a massage or pedicure or lunch with a friend so I always had something to look forward to for me. I got so overwhelmed during iuis and ivf doing 1000 things for everyone else so I blocked out me time. It really worked. So by the time I started my meds or had the iui or transfer, I was ready to plan more things. Everything just kind of snuck up on me instead of waiting. Waiting is stressful and you don't want stress! Haha, you'll get a hemrroid!


----------



## knitgirl

terripeachy said:


> I don't know if I will do a follow up appt.
> 
> Thanks for all of your kind words. I'll be :ninja: but probably won't be posting much. I'm trying not to login at work and actually doing my work. Crazy huh? My workday is on my schedule so if I play around all day, one day a week I have to hunker down. Pretty boring but I need a break. I told hubs today on chat that we had negative results and all he said is 'well that means 2015 is our year.' I just said 'Maybe. I gotta go.' I can tell this is really important to him. Groan. Thanks girls for being here. Fml.


I'll be thinking of you, Terri. :hugs:


----------



## LadySosa

Sorry Terri. :( I'm thinking about you. Take the time that you need! Sounds like you need a beach vacay too. :)


----------



## beaglemom

So I got an invoice saying my fet will not be 50% off because I never did the fresh. So I have a credit but it doesn't seem like a lot. All this money just sucks. 

Booger how did they cost out your fet after the retrieval?


----------



## jkb11

Terri- my heart hurts for you right now. Lean on hubby! He is right 2015 will be your year! But that doesn't make the pain now any better, I know. Don't lose hope chica! Hugs. 

Beagle - I would make sure they know the Dr. Recommended you to wait for frozen due to OHSS. Perhaps the dr could write them that it was medically necessary.

Knit girl - you will be right there with me and beagle in the wait:) of all the meds I have done I feel the lupron is the worst so far. I'm on the same dose of Estrada as you, it does make me mildly emotional but the lupron was soooo bad for me.

Erin- :) I too am celebrating your new found exhaustion!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I am SO SO sorry. I am so heartbroken for you. I wish I knew the best thing to say or had some awesome advice to give you. Although I know only you can decide what's best for you, I hope you don't give up. How are you feeling?


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Terri, sorry again. Curious as to what your doctor has to say.
> 
> Erin, excited for your scan. Did you do another beta?
> 
> Jen, ugh!
> 
> I an using the inhaler about once a day, usually dinner time. No vacations in 2015 for me to saveask my time for after the baby is born. We might take a road trip down southat the end of my leave to visit bro inlaw, depending on how things go.
> 
> So I fell down three steps yesterday and my butt is majorly bruised and sore, so I'm kinda with you Jen.... No cramping or bleeding so didn't call the doc. I have an appointment next week anyway
> 
> Happy New year to all, hoping for great things for all in 2015!!!.

Are you ok ? Be careful. When Im prego my brain works differently like walking down the stairs without looking or being more klutzy and preoccupied. I bet you're fine but tell the Dr for sure and no socks on bard wood floor stairs. Trust me.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone doing today? I was just thinking there are a few ladies we haven't heard from lately...Leens, brighteyez...how are you guys doing? If I remember correctly, brighteyez, we are about on the same schedule.

Moni - yikes! Be careful lady!

Last night we found out another one of our friends is pregnant [I swear, EVERYONE is announcing pregnancies and/or having babies on my FB newsfeed]. They had a daughter a couple years ago and every time we saw them they complained about how hard it is to have a baby and how they'll never do it again, blah blah blah. Well, I guess they had second thoughts! I know when I'm preggo and have a baby, I will certainly be appreciative! I felt a little less of a jealous sting this time tho...cause I know my time will be coming soon! 

We are trying to plan a vacation but are thinking its best to wait until we at least have our first appointment out of the way. Then we'll hopefully have a better idea of the timeline. We were thinking either California (Carmel area) or NYC actually! It would be just a weekend trip...and NYC might be a bit of a distance for a weekend. We'll see.

Anyone doing anything exciting for New Years?? We are homebodies too - in fact, the last three or so years...(yes, this is really lame) we've actually gone to bed by like 10:00pm. Haha. This year we'll be in eastern Washington, in the middle of nowhere at my parents' cabin. They don't even do fireworks over there. Conducive to our 10:00 bedtime, LOL!!


----------



## LadySosa

Sh1t...just noticed that on my calendar my hubs is meant to take Zithromax on Jan 2. We won't get it in time since I have to call Freedom Fertility on Jan 2...anyone know if there is any flexibility on when he takes that? I asked my nurse, but she is often delayed in getting back to me...


----------



## beaglemom

Last year we went bowling with my sister & nephews. We went to an early time, so they did a countdown at like 8 or 9 for the kids. Then we went back home & did small fireworks & just hung out. We will probably be in bed early this year as well.

I am kind of stressing over the money these days. I need to go over my monthly budget to just see where we are. We have always just done what we want...no major debt. But now the fertility stuff is just weighing on me. I want to talk to the finacial lady about my FET. I thought more & more & really don't know why I would have to pay full price. If I had done a fresh, it would have failed...which means a FET would be 50% off. I am only getting a credit of $625. Seems crazy. I have also considered getting a part time job. But I feel like that would be more stress than it is worth. I just wish things had worked out better for my husband getting promoted. I have no idea when new stores are opening for him to sign up for. Hopefully in the next few weeks we will see some movement there. I would be a lot less stressed if he got the promotion.

Ugh...anyways...sorry to be so negative...just need to vent a little about that. I hate having debt. If only we could go back in time & make better financial decisions, right? I think everyone has things like that they wish they could do over.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Sh1t...just noticed that on my calendar my hubs is meant to take Zithromax on Jan 2. We won't get it in time since I have to call Freedom Fertility on Jan 2...anyone know if there is any flexibility on when he takes that? I asked my nurse, but she is often delayed in getting back to me...

If that is just the antibiotic, you should be able to call that in locally. Did the dr give you the prescription already? My dr gave me a prescription for everything & told me which ones I could pick up locally, so I just got those whenever.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*Terri-Beary* - In case you are still :ninja:ing out there - Take all the time you need. I hope you don't stay away too long though because it just won't be the same without you here. I completely understand, though. Sorry DH wasn't as supportive as he should have been. Seems like men just can't process things sometimes. I often joke that my DH is a robot with no feelings. 

*LadySosa* - Where are you going to be in eastern WA? That's getting sort of close to my neck of the woods. Well, that's kind of a stretch but I'm just curious. If you don't want to divulge, I understand. We have been in bed early the last couple of years for NYE too. I told DH the other day that I just don't understand what is so big about NYE. If my 20-yr old self met my current day self she would be so disappointed.:haha:

*Moni* - I hope you aren't too sore from your fall. I bet that was scary! :hugs:

*jkb* - Hooray!!! I'm glad you get to move ahead with your transfer. :happydance:

*JCM* - As always, your stories crack me up. I'm sorry you have a literal pain in the ass right now. :flower:

*knitgirl* - I'm sure it's fairly common for estrogen to make us emotional. I know just the BCP does it to me so I'm not looking forward to finding out what the Estrace does. Hopefully, your lower dose of Lupron will help you feel better too.

*Erin* - Sounds like the first trimester fatigue is starting to settle in. :happydance: I'm sure it's no fun to be so tired but it means that you are pregnant so I'm excited about it. :haha:

*Beagle* - At my clinic, you buy your way into a series. They have a line item for each procedure they do. Since we decided to go with a single cycle plan (and not a bundled multi-cycle package), we paid for the retrieval up front (before I could get started). We also paid for the biopsy and freezing prior to getting started too. After my first mock in October, when we though we might go ahead with the December FET, we paid for that at that time to buy our way into the December series. A FET at my clinic costs about $1600 (monitoring is not included in that price since my insurance picks up most of that). Does that make any sense?? 

*babywhisperer* - Ugh. Sorry you are dealing with multiple sicknesses at once. I sure hope you are on the mend soon. :flower:

*Amy* - I see you have February down for your FET. I'm sorry it has to be this way at all but maybe we will be cycle buddies.

*kfs* - How are you doing, lady??

Hello to *brighteyez* if you are still out there. You are starting again soon, right??

Hope I didn't miss anyone out there!!

All this talk about when to announce your pregnancy has me finally getting hopeful that I might get to that point someday!!! I don't plan on telling anyone until after the first trimester, if possible. They only person who I would tell right away is my sister as she is the only one who knows we are doing IVF. If my February FET works, the end of my first trimester would be around the beginning of May. I am thinking of planning a trip to KY to visit my family around then (and for the KY Derby) so I'm hoping I could tell my Mom in person. I won't do a Facebook announcement. I never posted that DH and I were engaged or getting married (we had already been together 9 years at that point). I ended up just posting a picture from our reception. I might do something similar for a baby. :shrug:


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks Beagle, that's what I was hoping.

Hang in there on the financial stuff. I TOTALLY can relate. It is so stressful to be in debt, especially just to get pregnant. I agree that a PT job (on top of your FT job??) would be way more stress that it's worth. It might make you feel better if you are able to sit down and go through your budget. You'll see things you can cut out and have a full picture of what you're spending each month. And, on the promotion-front, things always have a way of working themselves out, especially to good people. :) Hang in there!


----------



## booger76

beaglemom said:


> LadySosa said:
> 
> 
> Sh1t...just noticed that on my calendar my hubs is meant to take Zithromax on Jan 2. We won't get it in time since I have to call Freedom Fertility on Jan 2...anyone know if there is any flexibility on when he takes that? I asked my nurse, but she is often delayed in getting back to me...
> 
> If that is just the antibiotic, you should be able to call that in locally. Did the dr give you the prescription already? My dr gave me a prescription for everything & told me which ones I could pick up locally, so I just got those whenever.Click to expand...

What Beagle said - I would think you could get Zithromax anywhere locally.


----------



## booger76

beaglemom said:


> I am kind of stressing over the money these days. I need to go over my monthly budget to just see where we are. We have always just done what we want...no major debt. But now the fertility stuff is just weighing on me. I want to talk to the finacial lady about my FET. I thought more & more & really don't know why I would have to pay full price. If I had done a fresh, it would have failed...which means a FET would be 50% off. I am only getting a credit of $625. Seems crazy. I have also considered getting a part time job. But I feel like that would be more stress than it is worth. I just wish things had worked out better for my husband getting promoted. I have no idea when new stores are opening for him to sign up for. Hopefully in the next few weeks we will see some movement there. I would be a lot less stressed if he got the promotion.
> 
> Ugh...anyways...sorry to be so negative...just need to vent a little about that. I hate having debt. If only we could go back in time & make better financial decisions, right? I think everyone has things like that they wish they could do over.

Financial stress is no joke! I hate the way things are priced for IVF. It's kind of ridiculous. I know you had mentioned earlier that you were hoping to put most of your tax return towards paying down the IVF debt. Is that still the case?? 

DH and I need to budget better too. I would like to start saving a bit more since there are potential little ones in our future!


----------



## moni77

Lady - we actually couldn't get hubbys antibiotic from freedom - I had to fill it at target. just make sure you get the prescription.

Feeling ok - just a really sore bum! I will hold handrails from now on!

Beagle- I hope the finances work out - make them explain the logic behind the discount - you had paid for a transfer already and hadn't done that - shouldn't that be credited to you?

Terri - we'll miss your stories, but take the time you need!

We are having a new years party - so the commute home afterwards is easy - living room to bed!! Only about a dozen people have said that they are coming, so it should be a quiet affair!


----------



## beaglemom

I do still plan to put all my tax return towards it as well as the bonus my husband will get around the same time. My tax return should be better since I have all the medical stuff to add in.

I think if I look at our budget I will feel better. I want to see what we spend & what we bring in so I can see a dollar amount that will be contributed to the debt every month. If that dollar amount makes me happy, I will feel much better. I do not expect to have it all paid by the time the promotion ends in November, but I would love to have a chunk of it. Plus we are still paying on the IUIs & everything...so not just IVF which was pretty expensive as it is.

I think my FETs seem to be much higher. But my momitoring is included...my insurance does not cover the monitoring since it is for infertility. It says in my paper work the discount was about $1800...so I expect the full price to be about $3600. I got the $600 credit. I got an email back from the financial lady explaining things which really wasn't an explanation. She said I was converted from the One Plan which allows the discount to the regular IVF. No idea why. But she did say I can pay now. I have to call before the end of the day because they are closed tomorrow. So I can add that in to the medical expenses for 2014...which is good.

I think the PT job would be too stressful...& yes that would be on top of my current 8-5, M-F.


----------



## booger76

If my insurance didn't cover the bloodwork and ultrasounds, my FET would cost around $3,600. It's amazing how quickly those monitoring appointments add up.....

I use mint.com to track all of our expenses. It allows me to monitor every account we have in one place - mortgage, credit cards, bank accounts, and car loan. It's completely free too. It allows you to see how much income you have coming in and what is going out. I am also using it to track IVF cost by having a tag for IVF. Any expense that is IVF related, I just check a box saying so and then I can click on the tag to see a total. It also has a feature that allows you to set up a budget; I haven't used that yet.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> If my insurance didn't cover the bloodwork and ultrasounds, my FET would cost around $3,600. It's amazing how quickly those monitoring appointments add up.....
> 
> I use mint.com to track all of our expenses. It allows me to monitor every account we have in one place - mortgage, credit cards, bank accounts, and car loan. It's completely free too. It allows you to see how much income you have coming in and what is going out. I am also using it to track IVF cost by having a tag for IVF. Any expense that is IVF related, I just check a box saying so and then I can click on the tag to see a total. It also has a feature that allows you to set up a budget; I haven't used that yet.

I may have to look in to that site. I currently have all my bank stuff & bills on a spreadsheet. So my register is an excel document that keeps a running balance. And I have several 0% items on credit cards so I have them set up so it shows my 0% & my regular balance so I know what I have to pay. My husband watched me last night & thinks I am a wizard...lol!

My insurance should cover blood work I think...but I have new insurance for 2015, so not sure. I talked to her & it is like I am buying a car...nothing makes sense & I feel like I am being screwed, but I need a car. So the price was $2600 which does not include monitoring. I know my u/s are $250 each. And I have the $600 credit. I asked if my FET fails, do I get the next one half off & she said no. Which is really dumb. So my original plan covers a fresh...if fresh fails all FETs are 50% off until no more embryos or I am pregnant. But now it is converted so I got a refund on part of my IVF & have to pay full price for any FETs after. Makes no sense. But I guess it doesn't matter because FET #1 will work!

How many visits should I expect during my FET cycle?


----------



## booger76

Attached is my FET schedule. Not sure if my clinic does more/less monitoring than average.
 



Attached Files:







FET Schedule_Page_1.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 10









FET Schedule_Page_2.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## terripeachy

Happy New Year, everyone! I hope 2015 brings you health, happiness and prosperity (all of us on this thread need that!). <3 <3


----------



## Weezy9

*Weezy*, welcome to the thread. :flower: If you'd like me to add you to the front page, just let me know an estimated month/timeframe that you'll be doing a transfer, and I'll add you.

Yes, that would be great. I've got my consultation next Monday, so I,'ll have a better idea then. 
Can anyone tell me what FET mean...Sorry, I'm still not very familiar with it all.
Still trying to read through the thread to get to know what is happening to everyone hehe....this is such an active thread...I'm struggling to keep up hee hee...bear with me ladies


----------



## beaglemom

Frozen embryo transfer

:)


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi All,
Wondering if I can join here. Myself and my husband are due for ICSI in January. I started injections 3 days ago. We have a 3yr old daughter but have struggled to concieve #2 for 2yrs now and my hisbands SA showed low morophology so we were advised ICSI. Everything wasfine with my tests. Would welcome any advice or support anyone can offer


----------



## kfs1

Hi all,

Just checking in. Sorry for being MIA but I promise I've been checking in to read. I hope everyone had a great New Year's Eve. It looks like January's going to be a busy one for the thread - can't WAIT to hear about everyone's progress. 

I'm not sure if I told everyone but my first OB appt was on Christmas Eve and things looked great. Strong heartbeat and things measuring on point. Also, my DH was finally able to come (he can't miss work ever because he's a teacher) so he was finally able to see and hear the heartbeat. :) I stopped progesterone a week ago so I'm only on prenatals now. Next appt is 2 weeks from Monday. I'll be nervous until then I'm sure.

Anyway, looking for to more BFPs in 2015 ladies!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just checking in. Sorry for being MIA but I promise I've been checking in to read. I hope everyone had a great New Year's Eve. It looks like January's going to be a busy one for the thread - can't WAIT to hear about everyone's progress.
> 
> I'm not sure if I told everyone but my first OB appt was on Christmas Eve and things looked great. Strong heartbeat and things measuring on point. Also, my DH was finally able to come (he can't miss work ever because he's a teacher) so he was finally able to see and hear the heartbeat. :) I stopped progesterone a week ago so I'm only on prenatals now. Next appt is 2 weeks from Monday. I'll be nervous until then I'm sure.
> 
> Anyway, looking for to more BFPs in 2015 ladies!!!

So happy to hear all is as it should be. Takes a lot of the anxiety away right? And yeah for DH being able to go and see/hear the baby! Are you getting the Maternity21 test in 2 weeks? We are and will know the sex 10 days after which is so exciting. Hope you're feeling good. 

Afm not much to report. Been sick all week with a bad cold virus and low grade fever. I'm a phlegm mess. I told dh to go skiing today so he gets out of the house and at least one of us feels like we did something fun this week. It's snowing upstate so he's all excited. Hope everyone had a great New Years!


----------



## beaglemom

Libby4snoopy said:


> Hi All,
> Wondering if I can join here. Myself and my husband are due for ICSI in January. I started injections 3 days ago. We have a 3yr old daughter but have struggled to concieve #2 for 2yrs now and my hisbands SA showed low morophology so we were advised ICSI. Everything wasfine with my tests. Would welcome any advice or support anyone can offer

Good luck on your IVF. This thread is full of info & experience!


----------



## beaglemom

I was supposed to go to the outlets with my husband yesterday but my sister decided to drive down from MD last minute of course & not warn anyone. So I spent the day with her & my nephews at my moms. It is so exhausting. She is so horrible. My youngest nephew is spoiled & ridiculous. He flipped over monopoly when he made a bad play, constantly tries to cheat, ran through the woods back to my moms aware from his mom & my mom while they yelled for him to stop. And my sister is just a bitch...no other way to put it. She can poke fun all day but if you try to do the same, she flaps you down in a horrible hateful tone. It actually made me never want to tell her when I am pregnant. I only tolerate her because of my nephews. I would have much rather been spending the day with my husband alone. So I think we are driving to the outets tonight instead. We got a Cracker Barrel gift card for Christmas so he is dying to use it.

My husband & I are neither close with our siblings. Sometimes I feel like packing up my life & the 2 of us just leaving.

I can't believe my FET class is on Tuesday. I will have 1 more week of bcp left...so I am really hoping to just move forward as soon as possible.

My husband is supposed to be doing some small projects at home today & I hope to be doing some things this weekend as well. I think I will also start working on organizing my tax paperwork. I have to do mine, my father in law, & my mom. My father in law also has large medical expenses I have to organize. I am not much for New Years & resolution...but I do love tax time...that is when I feel like I have shut the door on the previous year & start new.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I was supposed to go to the outlets with my husband yesterday but my sister decided to drive down from MD last minute of course & not warn anyone. So I spent the day with her & my nephews at my moms. It is so exhausting. She is so horrible. My youngest nephew is spoiled & ridiculous. He flipped over monopoly when he made a bad play, constantly tries to cheat, ran through the woods back to my moms aware from his mom & my mom while they yelled for him to stop. And my sister is just a bitch...no other way to put it. She can poke fun all day but if you try to do the same, she flaps you down in a horrible hateful tone. It actually made me never want to tell her when I am pregnant. I only tolerate her because of my nephews. I would have much rather been spending the day with my husband alone. So I think we are driving to the outets tonight instead. We got a Cracker Barrel gift card for Christmas so he is dying to use it.
> 
> My husband & I are neither close with our siblings. Sometimes I feel like packing up my life & the 2 of us just leaving.
> 
> I can't believe my FET class is on Tuesday. I will have 1 more week of bcp left...so I am really hoping to just move forward as soon as possible.
> 
> My husband is supposed to be doing some small projects at home today & I hope to be doing some things this weekend as well. I think I will also start working on organizing my tax paperwork. I have to do mine, my father in law, & my mom. My father in law also has large medical expenses I have to organize. I am not much for New Years & resolution...but I do love tax time...that is when I feel like I have shut the door on the previous year & start new.

Sorry you have a strained relationship with your sister. Maybe having a baby will change the dynamic? One can hope. I know me getting prego made my brother want to visit us more and he became more sensitive and compassionate and even protective. I hope that changes for you. One more week of bcp! How psyched are you!! The class is helpful but after 1 night of injections you will have it down cold. 

I am so excited for this month!! Come on 2015 bfps!!


----------



## beaglemom

For the already pregnant ladies out there...Motherhood Maternity Outlet is having a buy one get one free sale in the outlet stores & online.


----------



## JCM

Funny story! 
So DH and I went shopping on New Years and we were in Vans trying on some shoes. The kid (16 maybe?) that was helping us was friendly. Over friendly maybe. Kept asking how our New Years was going but I kept answering cause I figured he was nervous or something or it was his first day...first job ever...or maybe he was really high. I don't really know. Haha anyway so he asks if I know if I'm having a boy or a girl and I say girl and he tells me how his mom had a baby 3 years ago and it was a boy and babies are so cool blah blah blah. So I say yeah I'm pretty excited to meet her. Then he says yeah my mom had to do that IVF or whatever it's called and I said oh me too! I am not private at all about how we got pregnant. It's not a disease. Lol I'm proud of all that hard work! So I said your mom must have been so thrilled and he responds with yeeeeaaahhh we just can't figure out why he has red hair. Hahahahaa my face must have been priceless. My husband laughed a little and we bought shoes and got outta there. I really don't think this kid had any idea why you shouldn't say that to someone and to be honest I think he was totally stoned but I have to say I NEVER even worried about getting somebody elses sperm...and I watch ALOT of lifetime movies! Haha what a day!


----------



## beaglemom

No one knows where my red hair came from either. :)


----------



## JCM

beaglemom said:


> No one knows where my red hair came from either. :)



Ahhhahahahaha!:haha:


----------



## knitgirl

Happy New Year!! BFPs all around in 2015!!


----------



## kfs1

How are all of the January ladies feeling?????

JKB - Are you still on track for the 8th?

Beagle, knit, ladysosa, brighteyez (if you're still here) - Do you know your dates yet?

Babyw - Hope you're feeling better! I've really been feeling fine but just tired. Yes, I'll be getting the Maternity test to test for abnormalities but I'm not sure that we want to find out the sex. We haven't decided yet!!

Beagle - That stinks that your sister ruined your shopping day. I HATE when people drop in unannounced.

JCM - Oh man - I can't believe that kid in the shoe store. Sounds like he was definitely high to me. :)

Back to work today after 2 weeks off and it stiiiiiiiiinks. :) Just have to get back into the swing of things. The first week was nuts because my mom was in town so we did a lot of running around. The second week, we honestly didn't do much. We had a friends' Christmas party and went to a friend's for NYE but other than that, we laid low. I got a new car though which I'm so excited about - a subaru forester. Both of our cars were pretty old but mine was in pretty bad shape and I had to dump a lot of money into it this past year. So, we figured we'd better buy at least 1 now so we hopefully don't have overlapping payments for too long. 

We ended up telling both of our families (immediate and first cousins/aunts/uncles) over the break because half of them already knew (my mom told a bunch of people - thanks mom) and so it was getting confusing. So, the cat is out of the bag for the most part I guess. I won't be telling work until it's absolutely necessary (except for my boss who already knows).


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> How are all of the January ladies feeling?????
> 
> JKB - Are you still on track for the 8th?
> 
> Beagle, knit, ladysosa, brighteyez (if you're still here) - Do you know your dates yet?
> 
> Babyw - Hope you're feeling better! I've really been feeling fine but just tired. Yes, I'll be getting the Maternity test to test for abnormalities but I'm not sure that we want to find out the sex. We haven't decided yet!!
> 
> Beagle - That stinks that your sister ruined your shopping day. I HATE when people drop in unannounced.
> 
> JCM - Oh man - I can't believe that kid in the shoe store. Sounds like he was definitely high to me. :)
> 
> Back to work today after 2 weeks off and it stiiiiiiiiinks. :) Just have to get back into the swing of things. The first week was nuts because my mom was in town so we did a lot of running around. The second week, we honestly didn't do much. We had a friends' Christmas party and went to a friend's for NYE but other than that, we laid low. I got a new car though which I'm so excited about - a subaru forester. Both of our cars were pretty old but mine was in pretty bad shape and I had to dump a lot of money into it this past year. So, we figured we'd better buy at least 1 now so we hopefully don't have overlapping payments for too long.
> 
> We ended up telling both of our families (immediate and first cousins/aunts/uncles) over the break because half of them already knew (my mom told a bunch of people - thanks mom) and so it was getting confusing. So, the cat is out of the bag for the most part I guess. I won't be telling work until it's absolutely necessary (except for my boss who already knows).

Good to hear you're doing well! My transfer is tentatively scheduled for Jan 12th - but I go in tomorrow for US and blood work, so will know more tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!!

Happy New Year to all of you!

I hope everyone had at least a few days off where they could relax and enjoy the holidays (if that's your thing).

*kfs* - Boy, oh boy are you right about going back to work! I didn't have the full two week off but I did have the last 4.5 days off and coming back this morning has been rough enough. How exciting that your families all know now, even if you hadn't planned on telling them this soon. Glad that things are looking good!!!

*knitgirl* - How is your cycle going - you're still prepping for your FET which should be soon, right??

*JCM* - Haha. As usual, your stories are the best. I'm pretty sure teenagers are their own species.

*Beagle* - Sorry your sister popped in and was a drag. Ugh. How annoying. Your meds class is tomorrow, right?? Will you find out then more about your FET schedule?? 

*Babywhisperer* - I hope you're feeling better! 

*Libby4Snoopy* - Welcome! There is a wealth of knowledge here and many different experiences to learn from. Good Luck!

Hello to *Terri, Erin, Moni, LadySosa, Amy, jkb, Weezy* and *brighteyez*!!! How is everyone doing??

Not too much going on here. Did some more skiing over the last few days. My plan is to get out as much as possible this winter as I'm hoping that next winter it won't be so easy to get out and ski. :winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

Yep...class tomorrow. My husband is taking the day off, so he can come with me. I do not have to be in until 1, so hoping we have a little time to spend together after the class before heading back.

I hope to be close behind knitgirl! I am so ready...ready to be pregnant...ready to be back off bcp...just READY!


----------



## knitgirl

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!!
> 
> Happy New Year to all of you!
> 
> I hope everyone had at least a few days off where they could relax and enjoy the holidays (if that's your thing).
> 
> *kfs* - Boy, oh boy are you right about going back to work! I didn't have the full two week off but I did have the last 4.5 days off and coming back this morning has been rough enough. How exciting that your families all know now, even if you hadn't planned on telling them this soon. Glad that things are looking good!!!
> 
> *knitgirl* - How is your cycle going - you're still prepping for your FET which should be soon, right??
> 
> *JCM* - Haha. As usual, your stories are the best. I'm pretty sure teenagers are their own species.
> 
> *Beagle* - Sorry your sister popped in and was a drag. Ugh. How annoying. Your meds class is tomorrow, right?? Will you find out then more about your FET schedule??
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> *Libby4Snoopy* - Welcome! There is a wealth of knowledge here and many different experiences to learn from. Good Luck!
> 
> Hello to *Terri, Erin, Moni, LadySosa, Amy, jkb, Weezy* and *brighteyez*!!! How is everyone doing??
> 
> Not too much going on here. Did some more skiing over the last few days. My plan is to get out as much as possible this winter as I'm hoping that next winter it won't be so easy to get out and ski. :winkwink:

I'm doing pretty well this cycle. My FET is tentatively scheduled for 1/12. I have my first US tomorrow to confirm. PIO to start on Wednesday I think ... yikes! Glad to hear you are doing well. :)


----------



## knitgirl

beaglemom said:


> Yep...class tomorrow. My husband is taking the day off, so he can come with me. I do not have to be in until 1, so hoping we have a little time to spend together after the class before heading back.
> 
> I hope to be close behind knitgirl! I am so ready...ready to be pregnant...ready to be back off bcp...just READY!


I hear you, Beaglemom!! I am so READY too! :thumbup:


----------



## booger76

knitgirl said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Yep...class tomorrow. My husband is taking the day off, so he can come with me. I do not have to be in until 1, so hoping we have a little time to spend together after the class before heading back.
> 
> I hope to be close behind knitgirl! I am so ready...ready to be pregnant...ready to be back off bcp...just READY!
> 
> 
> I hear you, Beaglemom!! I am so READY too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too, ladies!!! I am trying to be patient but I am so antsy at the same time. And nervous. Really, really nervous. 

It probably sounds weird but I am starting to panic a bit at the same time. I keep wondering if I really do want kids! I'm not sure if I'm ready for this huge, life-altering, no going back change. It's freaking me out.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> knitgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Yep...class tomorrow. My husband is taking the day off, so he can come with me. I do not have to be in until 1, so hoping we have a little time to spend together after the class before heading back.
> 
> I hope to be close behind knitgirl! I am so ready...ready to be pregnant...ready to be back off bcp...just READY!
> 
> 
> I hear you, Beaglemom!! I am so READY too! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, ladies!!! I am trying to be patient but I am so antsy at the same time. And nervous. Really, really nervous.
> 
> It probably sounds weird but I am starting to panic a bit at the same time. I keep wondering if I really do want kids! I'm not sure if I'm ready for this huge, life-altering, no going back change. It's freaking me out.Click to expand...

It is so funny you said that. Sometimes I feel like the past year has just been something filling up our time & keeping us busy. Like we haven't thought the result all the way through. It's like we like the idea of a baby. When my dogs wake me up at 3 am I start thinking this will be my life soon. I think it is just because of the process. Becuase we put so much time & money in to something which should be so simple it sometimes feels like is it worth it. But I am told it is. :) I think we will probably be freaking out when it gets close to time to deliver for the same reasons.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & my husband has limited experience with babies...so he is going to be totally freaking out over holding the baby. I show him baby clothes when we are in stores & say this is how little the baby will be!


----------



## booger76

beaglemom said:


> Oh & my husband has limited experience with babies...so he is going to be totally freaking out over holding the baby. I show him baby clothes when we are in stores & say this is how little the baby will be!

My husband is the same way. I keep telling him he's going to have to learn how to hold a baby and change diapers and he just looks at me like I have two heads. Um, yeah, pretty sure I can't do it all by myself! He has no idea what he is in for (and neither do I really). I have spent lots of time babysitting, even really small infants, but I know it can't prepare you for the real deal.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I can't remember...do you know the sex of your embryos? For some reason I am thinking they were half & half before the results came back. What are your thoughts on when to find out the sex?


----------



## LadySosa

Happy New Year everyone!

Man, I hear you all about coming back to work after taking all that time off. I took 5 days off, and it feels like I haven't been to work or seen my coworkers in weeks. I'm eating Phad See Ew for lunch...yum yum! It's been such a hectic day that I am just now getting to scarf down my lunch...

BabyW - sorry you're still not feeling well. I hope the symptoms subside fast!

Jen - Haha. Teenagers never know what to say. Heck, even adults don't know what to say! I'm with you - I'm not afraid to share with people! But yeah sometimes they say stuff like, "oh, did you hear about the lady who went thru IVF and had quads??" Ack! Don't scare me with that stuff!

Booger - I TOTALLY feel you. I start freaking out too. Like, do we REALLY want a kid? What if we just lived a carefree life with no little ones? I start to doubt myself. But, I know in the end, it will be worth it. For sure. I think with IVF we have SOO much time to think about it, that you start second-guessing your decisions. Hang in there and go with your gut!

Beagle and knit - woohoo! You're soo close!!

Kfs - oh man! That must've been fun to tell everyone! Glad everything is going well. :) Btw, I love your new pic!

Terri - how are you doing hun? I sure miss seeing your posts!

Oh man, guys! It's all starting!!! Today we had our blood drawn, this morning I ordered my meds!! Tomorrow is our U/S and informed consent with the doc!! Woot woot! Stimming starts Friday! I'm so excited! I need to think of a list to ask my doc for tomorrow's appointment....


----------



## booger76

LadySosa said:


> Oh man, guys! It's all starting!!! Today we had our blood drawn, this morning I ordered my meds!! Tomorrow is our U/S and informed consent with the doc!! Woot woot! Stimming starts Friday! I'm so excited! I need to think of a list to ask my doc for tomorrow's appointment....

Hooray!!! I was thinking earlier that you should be getting on with things here soon. How exciting!! You're going to do great, I just know it. :happydance:

I think I'm just having cold feet. :haha: I know it will all be fine but yeah, all this time to think about it is getting on my nerves.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy New year!! 
You guys are cracking me up. You'll be wonderful moms. Don't be scared. It's a natural thing and if you screw up, how will your baby know? All they know is you and how you do things. Hee hee. I can't wait for your results even though we have to wait another few weeks. I'll be checking in. 

AF finally arrived for me, so that is like, whatever, but I've been running and cooking and doing stuff that I like so I'm pretty content. A friend is getting married in Mexico in June and I think I will be going, by myself. I used to do everything by myself and was so happy. Sometimes my hubs' emotions and lack of excitement for new adventures brings me down, so if I fly solo, I'll have a fun time for sure. I went to the Super Bowl by myself in 2010 and it was AMAZEBALLS so I'm never scared of my shadow. I'll let you guys know what I decide. No ttc report.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hi Terri! Do the Mexico trip for sure! A solo trip sounds great. I haven't had a responsibility free time since our trip to Sayulita for a friends wedding. It was 4 days and while I missed Jack, the time away was great. I wish I could do a solo trip. I hardly ever have any alone time. Go for it! 

I am so excited for Ladysosa, Knitgirl, Beagle and Booger!!! Booger those feelings are totally normal. You want something and when it's so close to being a realty it gives you anxiety. It's daunting. It also the most rewarding challenge ever. There is no better feeling. It is all worth it. 

Leens and Brighteyez how are you? 

Kfs I'm glad you're feeling good. Telling your family must have been so great. It makes it more real right!

Hi Erin! How are you feeling?

Moni? How's the sore tush?

Amy when are you doing the FET?

JCM kids and teens say the darnedest things. Your stories never disappoint. 

Afm not much to report. This head cold virus thing was brutal. The phlegm and post nasal drip (yum) makes the nausea and gagging worse. It's gross. The fevers have stopped and I'm not feeling as bad but still getting waves of ms. And crying! I saw a segment on the "news" about RHONY Teresa Guidice going to jail and I cried. And the best pregnancy symptom ever has returned, uncontrollable laughing or as I like to call them church pew giggles. The kind that only get worse when I'm not supposed to be laughing like in a conference call, thank God for the mute button. My moron of a mgr was in NY today and asking me to call our phone guy bc he couldn't dial out. The phone guy is awesome, super Guido but hilarious. He checked the phone and asked "uh are you sure you are dialing 9 first?" My mgr said "oh I was dialing 8". I was laughing so hard tears were streaming down my face and I turned beet red and could barely breathe I was coughing so hard. My whole trading desk died laughing and most of it was at my reaction bc I literally laughed so hard I cried. This happens a lot when I'm prego. I find things so hilarious I ant help myself.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a great new year.
I'm still on target for friday the 9th. Having thoughts of telling them to transfer 2 but in my heart I know 1 would be best due to my high blood pressure. 

Kfs- I love your new pic as well. So exciting that your family now knows! 

Booger- with all this time we have waiting there is room to second guess but you will be a great mom and love every second of it!

Lady Sosa- yay!!! The time is finally here! Excited for ya

Terri- I agree the trip would be great! Nothing like some sunshine! I'm so missing the summer.

By the way... I started my PIO last night and it really was not too bad. I'm sure in a week or so I will be pretty sore tho!

I'm off to bed. Gotta be at work really early tomorrow. Good night girlies!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Terri I am glad to hear that you're taking some time away from ttc. Going solo to the wedding in Mexico sounds amazing. Sometimes the best company is your own! You can do whatever you want! Read for three hours, sleep in, lounge by the pool, go to the spa, whatever! No man to try to accommodate. Hehe. This sounds like just the vacation to clear your head. I'm jealous!

BabyW- thanks for the reassurance! It's always encouraging to hear from mommies that it is worth it. My best friend has flat out decided that she doesn't want kids. I have such a hard time understanding people like that. Kids bring so much joy to life! OH well, to each their own I guess. I love how giggling is a symptom of yours! I hadn't heard that one before. Sounds like a pleasant symptom actually; the nausea- not so much!

Today is our appointment with the doc at 2:00! We are fitting two appointments into one today - I think it's also the mock transfer. So I think we'll be there for a while. Meanwhile they just called a last minute company meeting this morning at 10:30...I'm always suspicious when they call a last minute company meeting...Hmm. Busy busy day!

Beagle - today is your FET class right?


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!!! :coffee:

*LadySosa* - I hope your impromptu work meeting isn't anything to worry about. Good luck with your appointment this afternoon (not that you need luck). I'm so excited for you to get going. :happydance:

*jkb* - Hooray that you're still on schedule for this Friday. Yay!! :happydance: I think one sounds like a good plan too. Thanks for the reassurance, it's helpful.

*babywhisperer* - Oh, how funny about getting the giggles. That's better than crying over RHONY. :haha: Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. And thanks for the kind words, too. I know it's just nerves (at least I hope so). It's just so terrifying after all these years of being able to do what we want when we want to do it. It's also super exciting though. The thought of being able to do things as a family just warms my heart.

*Terri* - Oooooh, Mexico! That sounds just wonderful!!! I agree - sometimes solo trips are the best. Actually, Mexico right about now sounds good too. We went to Hawaii last February for our honeymoon and it was so nice to escape winter for a couple of weeks - and I like winter. Just nice to see the sun..... Thanks for checking in - we miss you! :flower:

*Beagle* - We do know the sexes. Of the six that made it to blastocysts, we had the perfect ratio of 3 boys/3 girls. Three embryos were abnormal, so we have 2 girls and 1 boy waiting for us. It's so funny how things changed for me. I was so sure I would never want to pick but I'm now thinking we'll pick the sex before transfer. Well, actually I keep flip-flopping. One minute, I don't want to know and then the next, I want to pick. I keep thinking there might be some strategy involved based on our preferences but then I think it doesn't really matter because we don't know how the transfer is going to work out anyway (even though I'm trying to stay positive that it's going to work). :shrug: Let us know how your appointment goes today. I'm excited to learn your FET schedule.

Howdy :hi: to all the rest of you lovely ladies out there!!!

So last night I ended up babysitting for my good friend for a few hours. Her kids are 3 and 6 years old. It was so much fun. It made me feel better after I was posting about my doubts yesterday. They are good kids, so that helped, but it really was fun and I could totally see DH and I fitting into the parent role pretty well. :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! Finally getting a chance to post! January is certainly going to be another exciting month! Can't wait to hear everyone's updates as the month goes on.:thumbup:

terri, Mexico sounds awesome right now! I think its great that you're thinking about going yourself. A friend of mine got married in Costa Rica last year, and DH couldn't go because we were headed up to Long Island the following weekend for another wedding. I can take off as much work as I need usually (as long as its not quarter-end), but DH runs a business, so he can't be away as much. So I was planning on going to CR by myself. As it turned out, one of my BFFs ended up going thru a divorce during that time, so she came w/ me. But I had no qualms about going alone. I thoroughly enjoy my alone time, and I've had a lot of great experiences due to that independence. 

beagle, GL at your class today! It should be an easy one. I found FET meds to be way easier than a fresh cycle, but I also didn't do IM injections for Estrogen... I used the patches instead. I'm curious about what your doc has planned for you.

LadySosa, how exciting your appt is today! I know you've been waiting for this for a LONG time.:thumbup: Let us know how it goes!

jkb, I'm glad your PIO injection didn't go badly! It seems to be hit or miss with everyone, but I was definitely the wussiest of all so far, haha!

BabyW, so sorry you're sick! So your nausea and gagging is still around, huh? Remind me how far along you are now? Did you mention that you had gotten a prescription for that recently?

booger, its funny you mention that about your DH, because I'm wondering how my DH will be too! I've never seen him actually hold a baby, I dont think... ha! He was a teenager when his brother and sister were born, so he does have past experience with having babies around. But I think it's been a really long time! Then again though, I doubt I really know what I'm doing either! My only experience has been the little bit that I've had with my niece and nephews.:wacko:

Hi to everyone else!! Hope the rest of our prego gals are doing great!


----------



## booger76

Erin - How are you feeling and when is your first scan? I can't remember if you have had it already or not. If not, I would guess it should be coming up soon?? 

I'm not sure I've ever seen my DH hold a baby either. He is great with toddlers on up but babies scare him a bit, I think. They will have to get over that pretty quick!!


----------



## ERosePW

booger76 said:


> Erin - How are you feeling and when is your first scan? I can't remember if you have had it already or not. If not, I would guess it should be coming up soon??
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever seen my DH hold a baby either. He is great with toddlers on up but babies scare him a bit, I think. They will have to get over that pretty quick!!

I feel pretty good! Just get super tired on and off. I haven't had nausea at all, except today I did get a wave of nausea while driving out to grab lunch a bit ago. Could've been unrelated though. My scan is this Friday! I'm super excited, and anxious at the same time. Just want to see that everything is progressing well and hear that heartbeat. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Hello everyone. So my FET is scheduled 1/29. My progesterone was changed so that SUCKS! So if anyone needs endometrin, I have a ton. If anyone has any Crinone they don't need, please let me know. If not for that, I would only need Estrace which is a pill I take 3 times a day. I have some from my IVF & it is not that expensive.


----------



## knitgirl

Hey guys!

Just a quick update and question before I get caught up on today's posts. I had my U/S and blood work today and my lining is measuring at 10 and she said everything looked great. I start the PIO tomorrow - 1/2 ml and then 1ml daily after that. I'm to continue on the 2mg of Estrace three times a day and am stopping the Lupron after tonight. Transfer is 1/12. I'm so excited and also terrified again. Terrified that I am going to do something wrong and get a BFN. Obviously, I will follow the guidelines of no heavy lifting, etc. But, after my fresh transfer they said i didn't need to lie there for any time and could just get up and go. Is that what you guys have done? I kind of feel like I should lie there for at least a few mins. Also, they say bed rest is not necessary, but what did you guys do? Some things I have read have said be a couch potato for a day, some say going for a walk is fine. I can already tell this 2WW and pre-transfer wait is going to be tough!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone.... HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

I'm so excited for all the activity going on this month :) 

Babywhisperer - I won't be able to do the transfer until next month sometime. I'm just waiting on AF to arrive so I can go back on the dreaded BC pill. If I have a normal cycle (with the day of the D&C being cycle day 1) then she should arrive in about 10 days. Although they said it could take 4 - 6 weeks, so I really don't know what to expect.

Beaglemom - If you still have your Endometrin when I start my FET cycle, I will gladly buy it off you rather than give more money to the pharmacy. I still have a ways to go before then so just don't let me forget you have it lol.

Booger - Your thoughts are TOTALLY normal. My DH and I have also had these conversations, especially because of our age. Like do we really want to do this so late in life. When our child is in their 20's, we will be in our 60's. We will be so old by the time we have grandchildren. What if we die young and our child is left alone, etc, etc. But I can tell you, when I did get pregnant, ALL those thoughts went right out the window. 

knitgirl - Every Dr. is different. Some want you to rest, some want you to resume normal activity. My RE wanted me to wait 15 mins on the table before getting up, but since I had a full bladder that was screaming he said just 5 mins will do. He said it's not like they could fall out, even though this is what I was thinking when I went pee afterwards LOL. He also wanted me to just be couch lazy (as he called it) for that day and the next day. I was lazy for that day, and resumed about half-paced normal activity the next day. I was also torn on this too since I know other RE's recommend normal activity right away since that keeps the blood flow in the uterus moving. So I would just go with what you feel best doing. When I do the FET, I will probably do as I did last time. Lazy for the day of the transfer, but back to normal (but taking it easy) the next day.

JCM - Your stories are so funny. I was laughing about the red hair because my DH actually made a joke that when the baby was born he was going to have a DNA test done to make sure there were no screw ups lol... I was just like, whatever makes you happy hon hahaha. 

Terri - I think your trip sounds awesome. How are you feeling these days? Do you know what you'll ultimately do in regards to TTC or are you just going with the flow for now?

LadySosa - Things are finally getting started for you. So exciting!!

jkb11 - YAY for Friday!! Super excited for you as well.

Erin - I can't wait until your appointment this week :)

kfs1 - Love the new picture!!

We went up to the mountains near our house to see the snow on NY's day (about an hour away). We took our dog and I was so curious to see how she would react to the snow since she's never seen or touched it before. She's a total inside dog and doesn't like the rain or to get wet so I thought for sure she'd be like get me the heck out of here. Well turns out she's a little snow dog. She bounded out of the car without a care in the world, ran around playing and sniffing in the snow and ice like she's lived in it her whole life. It was fun to watch.


----------



## beaglemom

knitgirl said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just a quick update and question before I get caught up on today's posts. I had my U/S and blood work today and my lining is measuring at 10 and she said everything looked great. I start the PIO tomorrow - 1/2 ml and then 1ml daily after that. I'm to continue on the 2mg of Estrace three times a day and am stopping the Lupron after tonight. Transfer is 1/12. I'm so excited and also terrified again. Terrified that I am going to do something wrong and get a BFN. Obviously, I will follow the guidelines of no heavy lifting, etc. But, after my fresh transfer they said i didn't need to lie there for any time and could just get up and go. Is that what you guys have done? I kind of feel like I should lie there for at least a few mins. Also, they say bed rest is not necessary, but what did you guys do? Some things I have read have said be a couch potato for a day, some say going for a walk is fine. I can already tell this 2WW and pre-transfer wait is going to be tough!

I am pretty sure my dr will have me lie there for about 10-20 minutes like an IUI. I have not done a transfer yet. As far as bed rest, I am sorry to tell you there is no definite answer either way. My sheet says to rest the rest of the day & pick up normal activities the following day. It is a Thurs...I plan to take Thurs through Mon off for me. I want to relax & walk around in my fuzzy slippers. It seems most things I read advise AGAINST actual bed rest. They say you should be up to keep the blood flow going...which is good for implantation. So I plan to be at home but moving around. Nothing too intense. They also say to keep your core warm. So no cold food or drinks. Warm temp water or hot beverages. So we are stocked on soups at home. Also always keep warm...so wear socks when possible. I also plan to eat pineapple core. You eat it for 5 days starting on the day of transfer. Supposed to help with implantation. I also heard dark chocolate is good. So I keep some in the fridge. I eat one or 2 a day. My dr also has me taking baby aspirin to help blood flow. You may want to ask your dr about that if you are not on it.

But my take on bed rest is do what feels comfortable to you. I am really only taking time off to have the stress relief...& to stay warm & comfy the first few days.

I am sure this one will work for you! We will be getting our October babies!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - def let me know if you need the endometrin. But my dr is switching me because this is FET. They say the crinone is better. No evidence to say the endometrin won't be okay, but since the research isn't there, they are going with what they know. So if they let you use endometrin, just let me know.

Your DNA remark made me remember...I always tell my husband if our baby comes out with dark skin & black hair he cannot deny it (this was before IVF). My father's side is mexican/spanish. But I am pale with red hair. Who knows what kind of kid we will make!

My dog used to hate the rain. But she likes to fight the monster of the storm. She thinks thunder is a monster...so she barks at it all brave & such...looks at us like HELLO! MONSTER outside! So now she comes in soaking wet! She loves running in the snow. I think when it comes up to hit her belly, it tickles or something.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Happy New year!!
> You guys are cracking me up. You'll be wonderful moms. Don't be scared. It's a natural thing and if you screw up, how will your baby know? All they know is you and how you do things. Hee hee. I can't wait for your results even though we have to wait another few weeks. I'll be checking in.
> 
> AF finally arrived for me, so that is like, whatever, but I've been running and cooking and doing stuff that I like so I'm pretty content. A friend is getting married in Mexico in June and I think I will be going, by myself. I used to do everything by myself and was so happy. Sometimes my hubs' emotions and lack of excitement for new adventures brings me down, so if I fly solo, I'll have a fun time for sure. I went to the Super Bowl by myself in 2010 and it was AMAZEBALLS so I'm never scared of my shadow. I'll let you guys know what I decide. No ttc report.

Terri - I hope you are able to go to Mexico & have some fun! I love Mexico. I probably wouldn't go alone...but me & my husband have been together forever so we just naturally do everything together. I enjoy my time alone at home. But when we are on vacation it is fine up until about day 7 then I am like get off me! I need to breathe!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Hi girls! Finally getting a chance to post! January is certainly going to be another exciting month! Can't wait to hear everyone's updates as the month goes on.:thumbup:
> 
> terri, Mexico sounds awesome right now! I think its great that you're thinking about going yourself. A friend of mine got married in Costa Rica last year, and DH couldn't go because we were headed up to Long Island the following weekend for another wedding. I can take off as much work as I need usually (as long as its not quarter-end), but DH runs a business, so he can't be away as much. So I was planning on going to CR by myself. As it turned out, one of my BFFs ended up going thru a divorce during that time, so she came w/ me. But I had no qualms about going alone. I thoroughly enjoy my alone time, and I've had a lot of great experiences due to that independence.
> 
> beagle, GL at your class today! It should be an easy one. I found FET meds to be way easier than a fresh cycle, but I also didn't do IM injections for Estrogen... I used the patches instead. I'm curious about what your doc has planned for you.
> 
> LadySosa, how exciting your appt is today! I know you've been waiting for this for a LONG time.:thumbup: Let us know how it goes!
> 
> jkb, I'm glad your PIO injection didn't go badly! It seems to be hit or miss with everyone, but I was definitely the wussiest of all so far, haha!
> 
> BabyW, so sorry you're sick! So your nausea and gagging is still around, huh? Remind me how far along you are now? Did you mention that you had gotten a prescription for that recently?
> 
> booger, its funny you mention that about your DH, because I'm wondering how my DH will be too! I've never seen him actually hold a baby, I dont think... ha! He was a teenager when his brother and sister were born, so he does have past experience with having babies around. But I think it's been a really long time! Then again though, I doubt I really know what I'm doing either! My only experience has been the little bit that I've had with my niece and nephews.:wacko:
> 
> Hi to everyone else!! Hope the rest of our prego gals are doing great!

I am almost 11 weeks. My EDD has gone from 7/31 to 7/29 but I'm not changing my ticker unless we get further confirmation from our scan next Wed. I have Zofran for nausea but the constipation is of epic proportion when I take it. The head cold lingers but it's getting better. It is just the gunk that I wake up with in my throat that makes me gag. Well that and the guy next to me at work picks his nose and eats it, and has an egg salad with American cheese on a hero every day with a large bag of Fritos. Yuck. Glad you're feeling good despite some fatigue.


----------



## booger76

Babywhisperer - I can't believe your coworker picks his nose and EATS IT! That is hilarious and disgusting all at the same time. Luckily, we have an office break room in my office and most people that eat at work, eat in there so there aren't any weird smells lingering in the office. I go home for lunch anyway. One of the perks of small town living, I guess. 

Beagle - Woohoo on your Jan. 29 transfer. :happydance: That's coming right up! I'll be taking oral estrace too but I have to use the PIO. I don't mind though. Well, at least I say I don't mind. I haven't had to use it yet. But none of my other injections have bothered me, including my trigger which was IM. I have a big butt so I'm hoping that will help.

Erin - I can't wait to hear about your scan!!!! Hooray!

Amy - Glad your doggie loved the snow! My big St. Bernard mix LOVES it (as he should, right?). He's almost 14 now so he can't do much anymore, but when he was younger, if there was a hill covered in snow, he used to run up it and slide down on his back. It was hilarious.

knitgirl - Woohoo on your upcoming transfer too! It is getting a bit busy around here again. My RE doesn't prescribe any sort of bed rest. Not even immediately after transfer. New studies show that bed rest doesn't help and that in some cases, if prescribed for too long, can actually lead to lower implantation rates. I will have to ask my RE about exercise as I just started training for a half-marathon. I am assuming they'll want me to take it a bit easier for a couple of days but I'm hoping to not have to stop completely. I don't see how running could hurt. Plenty of people run, exercise and do crazier things before they know they are pregnant. It's not like you can shake the embryo out or anything. :haha: But I think this is one of the instances where you have to do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## moni77

Yay for an exciting month.

I laid on the table for about 10 minutes after the transfer. I then got in a car while hubby drove us back to the inlaws (3 hour drive) where I mainly relaxed for the weekend. Hubby and fam went rivertubing the next day and I skipped that because my paperwork was clear - no baths/swimming, impact activities, sex, etc until the pregnancy test. Prob a good thing because it turned out to be unseasonably cold that day and the river was freezing. I spent the day with my mother-in-law walking around and old town and then going to Yankee Candle. So a bit of activity, but nothing big. 

I had my first special scan yesterday - I will be getting these every 2 weeks to monitor the babies heart rhythm due to the fact I have weird antibodies in my system that could (unlikely) but could effect it. So I will get to see him every other week! All is looking good. Had reg OB apt today and jumped a bit on the weight - (blaming the holidays) but no comments. My next appointment next month will include the glucose test. yuck!!

Anyways, my behind has healed. I went for a wax appointment over the weekend - because I can no longer see my bikini line - and now that hurts!! But I think it will be better to stay well groomed before the delivery so that he is not pushing through a rats nest!!

I go through periods of doubt myself. (it might partially be the hormones ;)) but I feel that hubbys drinking has been escalating - I hope he is just getting it out of his system before the baby arrives, but I was sitting there thinking over the weekend - this better not happen in 6 months and what have I gotten myself into! But the next hour I am excited again.

Anyways, good luck to this weeks FETs! I have vowed to spend more time working at work, so I'll be posting less, but still stalking!!


----------



## kfs1

knitgirl said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just a quick update and question before I get caught up on today's posts. I had my U/S and blood work today and my lining is measuring at 10 and she said everything looked great. I start the PIO tomorrow - 1/2 ml and then 1ml daily after that. I'm to continue on the 2mg of Estrace three times a day and am stopping the Lupron after tonight. Transfer is 1/12. I'm so excited and also terrified again. Terrified that I am going to do something wrong and get a BFN. Obviously, I will follow the guidelines of no heavy lifting, etc. But, after my fresh transfer they said i didn't need to lie there for any time and could just get up and go. Is that what you guys have done? I kind of feel like I should lie there for at least a few mins. Also, they say bed rest is not necessary, but what did you guys do? Some things I have read have said be a couch potato for a day, some say going for a walk is fine. I can already tell this 2WW and pre-transfer wait is going to be tough!

My RE had me lie there for around 20-30 minutes. Then she said to take it easy but I definitely wasn't on bed rest. Like Beagle, no swimming, baths, sex, etc and I was on progesterone, estrogen patches, and baby aspirin. I also tried to stay away from cold liquids and tried to keep my core warm. I went to lunch right after and then just relaxed but was up and around for sure. :)


----------



## JCM

Hahaha Moni! Rats nest has me peeing my pants right now! I kept doing my usual wax every month and this last month I got my hemrroid a day later. Something about sensitive skin with the pressure on the veins from the baby and uterus. So, no I'm scared but I'm with you on needing a cleaned up area! 

Beagle, I have crinone. Might be like half a box. I used it with my iui and had leftover. I'll check how much..

Knitgirl, my doctor actually said no bed rest. He's real big on blood flow to the uterus. So much that he put me on blood thinner injections twice a day! I had acupuncture in the room before and after my transfer for like 15 mins. I actually jumped off the table right after the transfer to pee and then had acupuncture. My bladder was uncomfortable and very full. My RE actually gave me a Valium right before he did it and I just watched movies with DH for a couple of hours after. Then, crazy story but we chased a bobcat around the backyard so I was definitely up and moving. Lol what a crazy day! I did everything like I normally would during my wait except drink margaritas and caffeine. That sucked but hey it worked! I was on estradiol pills and progesterone capsules (both vaginally) fun. Plus folic acid 3x per day, 3 fish oil, and vitD and B. 

I had my big anatomy scan and everything is normal! Whew! I was nervous because I swear I barfed up half of my daily pills for a good 6 weeks! No weight gain for me this month and I'm not sure how. I'm eating everything I see. They took a million pictures of everything on her and it took forever! I did get a cute profile pic and pics of feet and hands that I'm obsessed with. I was laughing at the talk of being nervous about the baby...my stepkids were apparently monsters this last weekend and actually scared off their mothers fiancé! I'm scared of when my baby is a pre teenager!!! They behave night and day from my house to hers and it makes me sad for her...and scared of what these cute little babies can become! Lol!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Hahaha Moni! Rats nest has me peeing my pants right now! I kept doing my usual wax every month and this last month I got my hemrroid a day later. Something about sensitive skin with the pressure on the veins from the baby and uterus. So, no I'm scared but I'm with you on needing a cleaned up area!
> 
> Beagle, I have crinone. Might be like half a box. I used it with my iui and had leftover. I'll check how much..
> 
> Knitgirl, my doctor actually said no bed rest. He's real big on blood flow to the uterus. So much that he put me on blood thinner injections twice a day! I had acupuncture in the room before and after my transfer for like 15 mins. I actually jumped off the table right after the transfer to pee and then had acupuncture. My bladder was uncomfortable and very full. My RE actually gave me a Valium right before he did it and I just watched movies with DH for a couple of hours after. Then, crazy story but we chased a bobcat around the backyard so I was definitely up and moving. Lol what a crazy day! I did everything like I normally would during my wait except drink margaritas and caffeine. That sucked but hey it worked! I was on estradiol pills and progesterone capsules (both vaginally) fun. Plus folic acid 3x per day, 3 fish oil, and vitD and B.
> 
> I had my big anatomy scan and everything is normal! Whew! I was nervous because I swear I barfed up half of my daily pills for a good 6 weeks! No weight gain for me this month and I'm not sure how. I'm eating everything I see. They took a million pictures of everything on her and it took forever! I did get a cute profile pic and pics of feet and hands that I'm obsessed with. I was laughing at the talk of being nervous about the baby...my stepkids were apparently monsters this last weekend and actually scared off their mothers fiancé! I'm scared of when my baby is a pre teenager!!! They behave night and day from my house to hers and it makes me sad for her...and scared of what these cute little babies can become! Lol!

Thanks. That would be awesome. 

Watching my sister and her kids scare me. How can she be so different from me? She was horrible as a teenager and never grew out of it. And now her youngest is a brat from lazy parenting.


----------



## Weezy9

Well, I went to my first consultation on monday. I don't know what I should be expecting as it's my first time but I came out feeling not knowing what I need to do when I eventually start my treatment in February.
She went through the general procedure of the IVF cycle and then She went through my and DH test results and said my thyroid is a little under to carry a pregnancy so she has prescribed me thyroxine to boost it up. She gave me the option of starting treatment this month (in about 10 days time) or next month. I thought it would be better to sort my slightly under active thyroid out first before treatment so I will start next month.
Then she printed and gave me a load of paper work for me to take away.
I found a treatment plan there which I presume were meds that I need to take when I eventually start treatment.
I wanted to ask her more questions but she said she's got another appointment now so basically, we've run out of time.
I want to know, what do i go from here? 
I've been told that I need to take my thyroxine for 3-4 weeks and then do another blood test. 
I ask her if I need to see her again for a follow up consultation, and she said "only if i want to "
what happens next?
Do I call the clinic when I want to start treatment? or do I call them when I start my period???
She hasn't given me any instructions on "what Next?'
She mentioned that they will monitor me every 2 - 3 days when I start treatment and medication may change.
So if I got all my meds and it needs to change, what do I do with the remaining ones?
Sorry I'm full of question marks but I'm not sure what should be happening now.
Any advice


----------



## kfs1

Ladysosa - So happy that things are starting for you!!! :) How did your appt go?

Terri - ABSOLUTELY take that trip. I think it's just the kind of thing that you need. You need to focus on yourself for a while. Only good things coming for you this year!!!!

Babyw - That's so funny that you get the giggles as a pregnancy symptom! And your co-workers sounds disgusting. YUCK.

Booger - I'm happy to hear that your babysitting experience went well. I think sometimes other people's kids make me get cold feet (is that mean???) but then I try to remember that when it's my kid, it will be different. :) Aww, and you have a St. Bernard???? So cute!!!

Erin - We're no-symptom twins, huh? It's so weird after waiting for so long to not really feel anything, right? I'm right there with you about the tiredness though - it's brutal!

Amy - Happy to hear that you're doing well. Aww - the story about your dog makes me miss mine so much. We had to put him down this past June. I really want another dog but I'm not sure that I'm quite ready yet. What kind of dog do you have?

Moni - Congrats for another great scan. Hey - I think that's great that you get to see your little guy so often, especially since the antibodies thing doesn't sound too serious, right? OMG about the waxing! I haven't thought about not being able to see down there!!! I guess I'll have no choice, right?? :)

JCM - Congrats on the great scan!! Can you share some pics?

Weezy - For me, I was on BCP for 3 weeks, then got my period, and then started the injections soon after. Did she mention anything about BCP or Lupron to you? Maybe that's something you can start while you're taking the thyroid meds? I would maybe call back and ask. Also, I would absolutely ask to meet with her again before you start. I would call her as soon as you get your period and get right in there. She needs to walk you through the process and what medications you'll be taking for sure! And no worries - the ladies on this board have so much experience and knowledge. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Weezy9 said:


> Well, I went to my first consultation on monday. I don't know what I should be expecting as it's my first time but I came out feeling not knowing what I need to do when I eventually start my treatment in February.
> She went through the general procedure of the IVF cycle and then She went through my and DH test results and said my thyroid is a little under to carry a pregnancy so she has prescribed me thyroxine to boost it up. She gave me the option of starting treatment this month (in about 10 days time) or next month. I thought it would be better to sort my slightly under active thyroid out first before treatment so I will start next month.
> Then she printed and gave me a load of paper work for me to take away.
> I found a treatment plan there which I presume were meds that I need to take when I eventually start treatment.
> I wanted to ask her more questions but she said she's got another appointment now so basically, we've run out of time.
> I want to know, what do i go from here?
> I've been told that I need to take my thyroxine for 3-4 weeks and then do another blood test.
> I ask her if I need to see her again for a follow up consultation, and she said "only if i want to "
> what happens next?
> Do I call the clinic when I want to start treatment? or do I call them when I start my period???
> She hasn't given me any instructions on "what Next?'
> She mentioned that they will monitor me every 2 - 3 days when I start treatment and medication may change.
> So if I got all my meds and it needs to change, what do I do with the remaining ones?
> Sorry I'm full of question marks but I'm not sure what should be happening now.
> Any advice

I had to be on birth control pills at least 3 weeks. Then I went in for a baseline ultrasound & check my estrogen. If those were both good, I stopped bcp & they advised when to start my other meds. Put a call in to your nurse. That is who I am always talking to. Let her know your visit was fast & you are a little unsure. Most of us also went to a meds class before startng meds.

Relax...everything will be just fine :)


----------



## beaglemom

So we got to my appointment early yesterday. So we ad a lot of time to shop. e went to Buy Buy Baby & Target. Target is having a lot of clearance in baby right now. I did not find a great deal like floridasian, but we did buy a bouncer. It was $35 from $49. And I bought some bibs. Then at Buy Buy Baby I found a frame with a silhouette of a pregnant woman & the belly is open for a sonograph pic. I also got another frame with 3 photos...sonograph, birth, & 1 year. They were 50% off. Then we came back to my work & went to the consignment store. I bought a few long sleeve onsies & a sleeper onsie. One of them was Santa so I paid less than $1 for it. When I got home yesterday I was looking through all of it. I know I am nuts, but I am determined this will work. I can't wait to be pregnant & find out the gender!


----------



## LadySosa

Wow, Beagle, you'll be prepared for that baby! Good for you! How was the appointment?

Weezy - I know how you feel. It can be confusing and overwhelming. My doctor also kind of goes quickly cause she's usually in a time crunch. Did they assign/introduce you to a nurse? That's been my main point of contact throughout the process. She's responsive to email, phone. I send her lots of questions! If she's not sure on anything, she asks my doc then gets back to me with an answer. If I were you I would definitely contact your clinic and tell them you are left with questions. They should make every attempt to help you through this! It's hard to give specific advice, since everyone is different. But I would NOT hesitate to call the clinic. They owe it to you.

Jen - Glad everything is looking good!

Amy - Aww, that is so cute! Dogs just love the snow. Glad you got to enjoy some snow even in Cali! My dog loves the snow and the sand - he reacts sort of the same in both environments. Runs as fast as he can, frolicking and jumping around. Really cute.
Afm - my appointment was yesterday afternoon. It was an ultrasound, mock transfer, signing paperwork. I was a little bummed, cause the calendar my nurse sent me was wrong. It showed the retrieval was on Jan 20 then the transfer was the week after, so I assumed it was a fresh cycle. Then when my doc was explaining it to us, she's like "oh, no, your transfer won't be till around early March." I was like, "Helloo???? How do you get this wrong??" I've been reading and studying my calendar for WEEKS, looking forward to being pregnant by early Feb, and they so casually say, oops, our mistake. So, it is a FET. I guess I am at higher risk for OHSS so they want to do the FET to be on the safe side. My retrieval is still scheduled for Jan 20, but then I have to wait until the 3rd of March or so for the FET. And furthermore I have to be on Lupron (I think?) that entire time. So, I was wrong in thinking my injections would only be for like 1.5 weeks. It will be more like 6-7 weeks. Ugh! I really like my doc and my nurse, so it was hard to be mad at them. AND - when we met with the finance lady, she's like "ok, your total for this cycle is $11,000, and it will all be covered by insurance." Obviously that's what I was expecting, but WOW, what a relief to hear her say it! And our meds are all covered too! We were so so relieved. It kind of makes up for the waiting. So anyways, injection class is Thursday, then the meds start Fri. Whew, busy busy week!

Hope everyone is having a good morning so far!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!:flower:

*Beagle* - You'll be so prepared by the time baby comes! I have been too scared to buy anything. Not one single item. I'm not normally superstitious or anything, I guess I just figured there would be plenty of time once I got pregnant. Good for you for being able to spot a good deal and take advantage of it!

*kfs* - I'm glad you are feeling well other than being tired. Nothing wrong with that!! I'm sorry you had to put your dog down in June. I'm afraid my poor Buddy (the St. Bernard mix) isn't too far from getting there. He is almost 14 (that's pretty good for a big dog) but he is starting to have trouble getting around and keeps falling. :cry: We are just spoiling him as much as we can.

*Weezy* - It can be very overwhelming at first but there should be someone assigned to you from your clinic to help you sort things out. Don't be afraid to contact them with all your questions. There's no reason to go into any of this confused. Also, if you do end up needing to change meds, I'm afraid you're stuck with the ones you don't need anymore. My clinic accepts donations of unused meds so that may be an option for you too.

*JCM* - Congrats on the good scan!! :happydance: I'm glad to read that you didn't have any bed rest either. I was starting to get nervous that I was the only one not prescribed it. I reread all the instructions from my RE last night and it says that exercise is completely fine after transfer as long at I keep my heart rate below 140. That's pretty slow running for me but I'll take it!

*Moni* - Glad to hear that things are going well. It's good they are doing the extra monitoring even if the risk of anything happening is small. I'm sure it assures you some extra peace of mind. Hopefully, hubby snaps out of his drinking funk. I guess the doubt is normal so that's good to hear. I'm sure we'll all do fine - it's just the unknown that makes us all a little anxious.

Hello to everyone else!!

I had a little freak out about my thyroid so I e-mailed my nurse this morning. I keep reading where it's optimal to have your TSH level between 1-2 when trying to conceive. I have had my tested multiple times over the past couple of years and it's always over 2 and sometimes over 3. I e-mailed my nurse to see what my RE thinks. My mom and sister are both on thyroid medication for hypothyroidism so it's not like this is a surprise to me. Just want to make sure that everything is on track for my transfer.


----------



## booger76

Oh, LadySosa - Sorry to hear about your delay!!! Ugh. That's the worst when you are already prepared for something else. Trust me, I think we all get it!!! You'll only be a week behind me so we will have part of our wait together. Sorry about that. How awesome that insurance covers everything. That's amazing.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa - so sorry for the delay. I feel like none of us have been on schedule this whole time. I keep kicking myself for waiting on the stupid grant. I could have been starting IVF in Sept. But it is what it is, right?

I am not so superstitions anymore. It makes me happy to buy baby stuff, so I do it. If I see a crib one day, I will buy that too! I just can't wait for Feb so I know the sex. I want to do a trip to either Charlotte or VA to go to Ikea. I want to look at their baby stuff before I decide on what I want to do. I know I should wait until I am further along...I just don't know if I can. Maybe wait until 8 weeks or something like that.

Oh side story...my manager is being so annoying about things. When I need time off or coming in late, I add it to the Outlook calendar & share it with him & my other banker. Well the other banker just accepts it. But my manager has to question it...like he just has to talk. So he says I see some calendar invites from you. Then repeats all the dates & info. He asks how late is late (which is a legit question). Then he asks if anything can change. He knows what I am doing. But why can't he just accept my stuff? I usually tell him when it involves more explanation. And I took half a day yesterday. So he says so you will be in around 9:30 as apposed to the half day yesterday? YES! Which is way yesterday the calendar said half day AM & the other ones just say late. Sometimes I wonder if he wants to ask me about things but doesn't know how.


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks, Booger! I guess we'll be bump buddies! =) Sorry about your poor Buddy. I always see older dogs when we go out for our walk, and sometimes they can hardly walk. It just breaks my heart. They are so sweet with their white beards. I can't even think about our Charlie getting old. It terrifies me! That's another thing - I always think, how could I possibly love a child more than I love my dog?? Haha. I know I will, but my heart melts for my furry cutie pie. My hubby calls me a "crazy dog lady." Haha.


----------



## booger76

I think it's great that you buy the baby stuff - it shows you're excited and ready! I get overwhelmed when I enter the baby section of a store. I'll get there someday - at least I hope. Your manager sounds nosy!! Ugh. 

It is hard to watch my dogs get old. Buddy has been my companion for 13 years now and it's hard to think about him not being around the house. But he is here for now so we try to spoil him as much as possible.

I'm going to share a picture of my ol' Buddy. I'd love to see everyone else's pets too if you're willing to share! (kfs - I'd love to see your dog too if it doesn't make you too sad. :cry:)

Oh, and my nurse called and said I'm just barely above the threshold for TSH so I'm going to start taking a low dose of synthroid. She said if I get pregnant I'll need to up the dose. If nothing else, I'll feel a bit better going into transfer knowing that it isn't too high.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7









FullSizeRender (1).jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beaglemom

Your dog is beautiful. I will try to upload some pics. I have millions!


----------



## beaglemom

Lucy, Van, & RB...sorry for being sideway. Usin my phone.
 



Attached Files:







20141217_132927.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8









20140726_003308.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6









20140906_190311.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadySosa

Awww! Your doggies are soo cute! I like the one with the aftermath of the haircut. He looks so mad.

Here's my Charlie. :)
 



Attached Files:







Charlie.JPG
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## booger76

Awwww, everyone's dogs are so cute! I just love them. 

I have so many pictures of our dogs too. My husband is like "You're taking another picture of them?" Hehe.


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies,

I've been silently stalking this thread since early November when my RE told us IVF was our best option. I've read the entire thing so I've been rooting along for all of you that finally got your BFP (Erin, Moni, Jen, BW), those in the midst (Booger, Lady Sosa, Beagle) and also feeling your losses (Terri and Amy hope you're hanging in there).

I was planning on starting IVF in January but have had a few unexpected wrinkles. I was wondering if any of you got second opinions after meeting with your RE?

My husband and I have been trying to get pregnant since Oct. 2013. 

I am 30 and have no fertility issues on my end. My husband's SA came back all normal count, motility but he's got severe morphology 2-3 percent normal. My RE recommended IVF immediately but first wanted us to undergo some testing (3rd day US for me and wanted him to meet with a urologist, get an US).

Hubby has a varicocele but it only showed up on an ultrasound, so the urologist was not recommending fixing it. And my RE says since his morphology issues are with the acrosome formation, it is unlikely the varicocele would help (helps more with count, motility.) ASRM guidelines say to only fix if its visible, which it isn't. 

His bloodwork showed borderline low testosterone (surprising as he is hairy and has a good drive). She wants to do two more tests as he didn't follow the rules and went in the afternoon. If it is low she said we could try clomid for three months to see if that boosts the overall count and therefore # of normal guys.

I love, love, love my RE. She is thorough, funny, caring and patient. She never rushes us and answers all my questions. We have zero insurance coverage so we are paying out-of-pocket for everything with the help of our parents. She offered to give me 1800 units of Follistim someone donated b/c we didn't qualify for a discount program.

I feel ready to still go forward with the IVF, even with this new information, because it could take 6-7 months to see if anything works on his end. While I'm 30, my husband is 36, soon turning 37. We've been married a long time and we waited years b/c I wasn't ready; never anticipating any of this.

My mom suggested I get a second opinion. Am I being hardheaded for not feeling like I need one? 

Sorry to just jump into the thread like this but I've learned so much from following you all already.


----------



## Amy1976

Booger76 - That is so funny about your dog sliding down the hill on his back. That must have been so fun to watch. He is so beautiful too. I also have tons of pictures of my dog and my husband always says how I have more pictures of my dog on my phone than of anyone else (including him) hehehe. My thyroid was 2.8 last time it was checked. He said he liked to see it at 2.0 but that he doesn't supplement it unless it's over 3.0. I did get pregnant with it at 2.8 so that's good. When I spoke with my normal OBGYN about it, she said that if I don't have any hypothyroid symptoms and if my thyroid function was not interfering with normal ovulation and I had a normal menstrual cycle, then my thyroid wouldn't interfere with me getting pregnant. But you know how it is, every Dr. is different.

Weezy9 - That is so weird that they left you feeling like you don't know what to do next. Do they have a nurse/coordinator there? You should definitely call and speak with her if they do. That's usually who handles the schedules and such. When I left my consultation, I was given a prescription for birth control pills. I was told to start them on my next period (or whatever period I wanted to get started) and then to call them on that Cycle day 1. From there everything was scheduled. First I went in for an SHG and mock transfer, while there I was given the prescription for my meds, told when I would stop the pill and begin the meds, and scheduled the date for my first monitoring appt (often referred to as the baseline appt.). The changing of the meds usually means the dosage, they will adjust it based on how you are responding. Yes you may need to order extra meds, or have some left over. Did they say anything about starting birth control? Do you feel comfortable with this Dr.?

kfs1 - My dog is a maltese/poodle mix. But her size/hair/disposition etc is more poodle than anything else (which is good for me because I love poodles). I know a lot of people don't care for poodles but growing up we always had poodles, big ones and little ones. That's all my parents would get because of my allergies so I have a soft spot for them. I'm sorry you had to put your dog down. My dog is 8 and I'm already dreading the day when I'll lose her.

LadySosa - Ugh!! I'm so sorry to hear about your delay. That had to be so disappointing. However, your insurance covering everything is awesome!! 

Beaglemom - That has to be so annoying about your manager. It's like, I put it there on the calendar that way you know and don't have to ask me about it. Maybe you should just ask him straight out the next time he does that... "So is there something else you want to ask me or are you just verifying what I put on the calendar?" and maybe he'll get the hint lol. 

Everyone's dogs are SO CUTE!! I love them!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0758.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1286.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JCM

Ok Beagle I have 8 crinone pre filled applicators! If they will help you, let me know! 8% progesterone is what it says on the box. 

Weezy, I would do EXACTLY what kfs said. I had a great relationship with my nurse and she was so knowledgable. I called and texted with her all of the time! In fact, I just sent her a pic of my ultrasound. My husband always said "we are choosing to bring our business and 10k to them, call and ask all the questions you want!" It's overwhelming. Especially when they breeze through everything. It's what they do every day so I'm sure they don't realize how fast they talk! 

sars, thank you! You sound like me! Except my husband is older. He had a vasectomy reversal and it worked. Counts were about normal and then they started getting worse. They thought maybe scarring was blocking sperm already so we did a million sperm analysis' with his surgeon. He ended up doing clomid for a while plus lots of working out to bump up his testosterone levels. We saw major jump in sperm count and morphology after 3 months but I still wasn't getting pregnant. So frustrating. So then we saw the RE and tried to get pregnant with me doing vitamins, heparin injections and a bunch of weird stuff. Then the iui. Then ivf. His sperm counts were great and there was really nothing wrong with me! Just unexplained I guess. : /
I feel like if you love your RE and are comfortable with her and your treatment plan, stick with her and trust her. Sometimes my RE was a little too outside the box and I thought he's crazy...but he's been doing his job for over 20 years and knows his stuff. I understand wanting to take your moms suggestion into consideration being that she's helping financially. But do what you're comfortable with. 

Aaaaaand here she is! I can't believe how big she has gotten! Not just a little heartbeat flicker anymore! 
https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/imagejpg1_zpse40ba71d.jpg


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - sadly that would not work...he is so oblivious!

sars930 - that is a tough question. My dr was referred by my gyno but I don't think for any real reason. I just went right in. I did my research after. I found out my clinic was really good at what they do. I have also not been using birth control for over 10 years...so not like I could deny an issue. All our issue seem to be male factor. Part of me wishes someone had suggested clomid or something for my husband. I think it has more to do with your personal timeline. I have waited long enough & the 35 mark is closer for me than you. It is a lot of money & a huge step. Take your time & make sure you are comfortable. I found doing my own google research & the forums really helped me get more comfortable. remember that any changes your husband makes will take at least 70 days to reflect in his count. If you do decide to wait, look in to & ask your dr about fertility blend from GNC. It increased my husband's count almost 4x. But it was still not enough. I think I could get pregnant if we put in the time & kept him on vitamins, but the chances were still slim. I think calling anything over a 20 million count normal is just ridiculous.

Do some research on your clinic. But it sounds like you are comfortable with them...that is important. And they aren't rushing you. A second opinion is not a bad idea, but I just never put in that extra effort. I live in NC & my clinic is near Duke...my dr went to Duke...so I feel lucky to be in the middle of such an advanced area as far as medical goes.

Good luck & welcome from the shadows! :)


----------



## Amy1976

sars90 - Welcome! You really have to do what feels right for you (and DH of course lol). I think you should go with your gut. Based on everything you were told, I'm not sure why you would need a second opinion either. If you feel ready to move on to IVF, then do it. We moved quickly on to IVF as well, so I know how you feel. You don't want to continue to try additional things that will only give you a small chance of getting pregnant and all the while taking up more and more time and then in the end you'll probably end up doing IVF anyway. This is why we decided to skip IUI's and went straight to IVF. The chance of success with IUI's was so low for us, we were like why bother. So unless your RE really thinks that clomid will make a huge difference, I can totally see why you want to move forward now. Did she give you an approximate percentage of conceiving naturally and the possibility after taking clomid? Or is it just one of those, take it and we'll see what happens?


----------



## sars930

@Jen and Beagle: Thanks for the quick replies. Awesome US pic Jen. 

My gyno recommended my RE, they're affiliated with the same hospital, the hospital I hopefully one day will deliver in. Beagle, I don't blame you for feeling good about Duke.

I just am so tired of waiting. Trying something to hopefully improve the morphology will mean months of waiting. I'm ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## booger76

Hi, ladies!

*Sars930* - My husband and I tried for 8 cycles with no success. I went to my regular doctor, who referred me to an OB/GYN, who did some testing and recommended we see a RE. We jumped straight to IVF. No IUIs, no clomid cycles BUT that was mainly due to my age. I am 36 and felt like I didn't have any more time to waste. 

If you think you are ready to do IVF and can afford it, then I say go for it. You are young and should respond well since you don't have any issues on your end. If you don't mind waiting, then wait. But I don't see the need for a second opinion, especially if you really like your current RE. Good luck in making your decision!

*Jen* - Love the ultrasound picture!! Super cute.

*Amy* - Your little poodle is adorable. I love the one of her laying next to the fireplace. She looks so cozy. My TSH has fluctuated from 3.7 to 2.4 over the last 18 months or so. My nurse said my RE likes it to be below 2.25. So seeing as how I was over, but not by much, I just decided to go ahead and see if we could get it lower just to be safe. I don't want any regrets at this point. They will test me again in four weeks to see where it's at.


----------



## JCM

Yes, if you're done waiting, jump in. I'm only 30 but after 2 years I was sick of waiting!!


----------



## sars930

Amy - I felt very confident in it being the right thing to do. She told us our chance of conceiving with an IUI would be 6-7 percent. She didn't get into percentages on the Clomid as she didn't seem convinced there is a testosterone issue. If there is one and we went the Clomid route she said we could reassess after three months. 

I know my mom just wants what is best for me and doesn't want me to have to go through this unnecessarily. She works in oncology so she's had ton of medical related questions. They're coming from a good place. It just can make me question myself a bit.

Booger- Thanks for sharing your experience. I feel like as I've told some folks close to me they seem surprised we are going right to IVF. But it just seems to make sense.

I love seeing photos of all your dogs. We too have a poodle mix Amy. We also think he's got some terrier. He melts my heart. He didn't love his Santa outfit. Only day a year I dress him up. I swear.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2483.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2480.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kfs1

Booger - I think it's a really good idea to make sure your thyroid levels are on track before your transfer. You don't want to go through all of that with any doubt in the back of your mind, ya know? Aww - I LOVE the pics of your doggie. So adorable. I think you have it right, too. Just spoil him to death! :)

LadySosa - I can't believe they messed up on your schedule!! I would be furious. I mean, you can't do anything about it since the FET sounds like the best option but it would have been nice to know, right?

Beagle - Good for you for not being superstitious and buying baby stuff. I am the opposite, actually, and always feel like I'm going to jinx something. So stupid, I know. :dohh:

Sars - Welcome! I completely understand why your mother is questioning the process - completely normal. I think you need to go with your gut. Only you can understand the emotional side of things and you obviously didn't get to this point overnight. For me, I tried for 2 years and had one very early miscarriage and then went through 2 failed IUIs. A year ago, I would have never IMAGINED that I would have gone through IVF but as the months went by, I was more and more convinced that this was the right option for us. I was SO excited to get things going actually. If you and your husband feel that this is the way to go, then I say go for it.

JCM - Love the new ultrasound pic. No more blob - an actual human! :)

LOVING THE DOG PICS GIRLS. :) I used to have Eli as my profile pic so some of you may have seen him already but here he is - now up in doggie heaven.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0846.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I do not think superstition is stupid at all. We tried years ago & I was so convinced we would be pregnant. I was 21 & healthy. We bought a few little things. Years went by & we did not have the money to seek help. So the baby things started to make me sad & angry. So I got rid of some & box up others. But when we started back our mind set was this was happening...no matter what. So I just feel like buying things keeps me positive. People probably think I am stupid for buying things when I am not even pregnant. To each her own.

sars - I felt the same as kfs. We started back Aug of 2013. I had it set I was going to adopt instead of IVF. I did not have any research to go on. I just had a mindset that IVF was too expensive, too hard, & no guarantees. After rsearching I realized the odds, was informed about FET (which I had no idea about). It ouldn't hurt to give yourself a month to get your head straight. But do your own research...you will soon realize what is best for you. As you can see here, we have a lot of struggling women on this thread. Lots of successes & some of us still struggling...but we are all going to get where we need to be.


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies!

Beagle - I don't think anyone thinks you're stupid for buying things already!! Like you said, to each their own. You knew you'd get there one day so there's no reason not to take advantage of a good deal when you see something you like. 

kfs - Oh, your Eli looks so sporty in his bandana. I love his squishy face. You must miss him bunches. :hugs: My friend was commenting the other day about how unfair it is that dogs only live to be 10-15 and parrots live for 70 years. I agree!

sars - Your pup is super cute too!! Even if he didn't love his Santa costume. :haha: It sounds like your Mom is just being motherly and there's nothing wrong with that! But if you feel confident and have done your research, then I don't think there's anything wrong with just jumping right in.....

I hope you ladies are staying warm! It looks miserable in a lot of places right now with the cold weather. We had it last week but it's back to normal now. Bundle up!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Argh, I'm a little frustrated with the meds. Long story... So, we placed our order with Freedom Pharmacy. Then when we met with our nurse, she said that (I think it's MDM?) covers Follistim and Freedom doesn't. So, she asked if I wanted her to cancel the order with Freedom and place it all with MDM, or just place the Follistim order with MDM. I said, whatever's easiest. Then, I get a call from MDM yesterday calling to fill my order. So first they say, the Freedom order was never cancelled, so they can't fill my Zithromax order, as Cigna will only cover it once. Then, they said they need a pre-auth on the Lupron, which may take a few days. Then, they said the Follistim "exceeds the maximum" so they need an "override" from Cigna. I was like, "huh??" And of course my nurse works 8:30-3:30 so she was already gone for the day. I'm supposed to start meds tomorrow, I'm just not sure if that will still happen. Argh! Ok, rant over.

Sars - welcome!! I love your little doggy! For a minute, I thought you were saying your dog's name was Amy. Teehee. I dress Charlie up in sweaters when it's really cold outside, and he HATES it. He goes catatonic. He just freezes and won't make eye contact. We actually caught him the other day "burying" his sweater under the pillows on the couch. His thought process must've been: 'if my mom can't find my sweater then I won't have to wear it'.. He's so funny.

We also decided to go straight into IVF. After ttc for about a year and a half, we went through a few tests and it became clear that the issue was me - a bum fallopian tube. IVF was our only option. I'm only 28, so I do have time/age on my side, but I'm so ready to be a mom. We never got a second opinion, I trust my doc completely and have just done whatever she's advised. Maybe that's naive, but she's the expert! If you feel comfortable with your RE, and with the plan she's outlined, I'd say go for it!

Amy - LOVE your little poodle! I've heard poodles are very smart. She looks really sweet. :)

Jen - WOW! You can see her face so clearly! She's beautiful!

Kfs - Oh! Eli! I love him. He looks so wise and gentle. You must miss him. :(


----------



## beaglemom

I had the same issue with Freedom not fully cancelling an order. Just keep in mind, if everything is straight by today, you are good. All these places can do overnight shipping.


----------



## Weezy9

Hello Ladies
Thanks for everyone's advise. I called the nurse up and told them I was confused after my consultation and the nurse explained through it with me slowly and ensured me that I will be looked after by the nursing team every step of the way. I was told I don't get a dedicated nurse to myself, but I do get to see the same sonographer each time.
I then got an email from the consultant to say she was sorry the consultation didn't go as well as I had hoped, and have offered to see me again free of charge. That's a real result!!
The nurse said the consultant I saw is usually very thorough and tentative so she doesn't know what happen this time round and that she's one of the best in the clinic. Then I said to her, well it's my first time and I didn't have a clue what I'm suppose to do when february comes along and when I start treatment. I said I went to my TTC forum and I got advise from my TTC buddies to call the nurse!! She just said "oh, I'm really sorry that you have to get information from a forum"


----------



## beaglemom

Weezy9 said:


> Hello Ladies
> Thanks for everyone's advise. I called the nurse up and told them I was confused after my consultation and the nurse explained through it with me slowly and ensured me that I will be looked after by the nursing team every step of the way. I was told I don't get a dedicated nurse to myself, but I do get to see the same sonographer each time.
> I then got an email from the consultant to say she was sorry the consultation didn't go as well as I had hoped, and have offered to see me again free of charge. That's a real result!!
> The nurse said the consultant I saw is usually very thorough and tentative so she doesn't know what happen this time round and that she's one of the best in the clinic. Then I said to her, well it's my first time and I didn't have a clue what I'm suppose to do when february comes along and when I start treatment. I said I went to my TTC forum and I got advise from my TTC buddies to call the nurse!! She just said "oh, I'm really sorry that you have to get information from a forum"

That is a grea response. I don't know that yur consultant did not do a good job...I think it was a mix of you being so new & so much info & her being a little rushed.

I do not have a specific nurse either...or sonographer...or embryologist...lol! They all work as a team & they function very well. I don't even see my dr when I see a dr. There are 3. And I like all of them.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been silently stalking this thread since early November when my RE told us IVF was our best option. I've read the entire thing so I've been rooting along for all of you that finally got your BFP (Erin, Moni, Jen, BW), those in the midst (Booger, Lady Sosa, Beagle) and also feeling your losses (Terri and Amy hope you're hanging in there).
> 
> I was planning on starting IVF in January but have had a few unexpected wrinkles. I was wondering if any of you got second opinions after meeting with your RE?
> 
> My husband and I have been trying to get pregnant since Oct. 2013.
> 
> I am 30 and have no fertility issues on my end. My husband's SA came back all normal count, motility but he's got severe morphology 2-3 percent normal. My RE recommended IVF immediately but first wanted us to undergo some testing (3rd day US for me and wanted him to meet with a urologist, get an US).
> 
> Hubby has a varicocele but it only showed up on an ultrasound, so the urologist was not recommending fixing it. And my RE says since his morphology issues are with the acrosome formation, it is unlikely the varicocele would help (helps more with count, motility.) ASRM guidelines say to only fix if its visible, which it isn't.
> 
> His bloodwork showed borderline low testosterone (surprising as he is hairy and has a good drive). She wants to do two more tests as he didn't follow the rules and went in the afternoon. If it is low she said we could try clomid for three months to see if that boosts the overall count and therefore # of normal guys.
> 
> I love, love, love my RE. She is thorough, funny, caring and patient. She never rushes us and answers all my questions. We have zero insurance coverage so we are paying out-of-pocket for everything with the help of our parents. She offered to give me 1800 units of Follistim someone donated b/c we didn't qualify for a discount program.
> 
> I feel ready to still go forward with the IVF, even with this new information, because it could take 6-7 months to see if anything works on his end. While I'm 30, my husband is 36, soon turning 37. We've been married a long time and we waited years b/c I wasn't ready; never anticipating any of this.
> 
> My mom suggested I get a second opinion. Am I being hardheaded for not feeling like I need one?
> 
> Sorry to just jump into the thread like this but I've learned so much from following you all already.

Welcome Sars. My dh has 4-5% normal morphology and while the 1st IUI where I conceived Jack worked, we tried 3 times in 2014 and my RE pushed for IVF. Before moving forward for my 1st IUI in 2013 I got 2 opinions. We ultimately went with the 2nd RE for multiple reasons and I am so glad we did. Having the utmost confidence in him made a huge difference. It's a miracle our 1st IUI worked, but I felt strongly about trying it before jumping straight to IVF. We didn't want to do a procedure to fix the varicocele and looking back I'm glad dh didn't have to go through that. Trust your gut, but there is no harm in a 2nd opinion, if anything you may become better informed and be able to ask more questions. Good luck!

Booger I'm sorry your pup is getting old, I know how pets truly become family members. 

And I love everyone's pics of your furry little creatures. My brother has a German short haired pointer and when I was prego with Jack she kept her head on my belly, it was adorable. 

Just trying to catch up, the nausea of the last 24hrs has been unreal. I also came home Tues from work to find my neighbors house on fire. I stepped off the train, heard the sirens and followed a cop car to my block. He tried to prevent me from going down my street until I told him I had a 1yr old and a nanny at home and he asked me my address. I flew up the street and saw my nanny on the neighbors porch across the street and was relieved they were ok. Then they took my 88yr old neighbor out of his 2nd story window and on to the hospital for smoke inhalation. To make a long story short, we had been in touch with his family in NJ to let them know that something like this was going to happen. He was without heat since his furnace was broken, he fixed it himself and got an oil delivery. We had police and fire at his house last week b/c he wasn't responding to us banging on his door to make sure he was alive since we hadn't seen him in a few days. He's a hoarder and somewhat of a recluse. The fire and police saw the conditions he was living in and tried to involve social services since they had been here a few times since last winter when he had a furnace problem then too and had carbon monoxide fumes. I was so upset standing there watching this scene unfold despite knowing he would be ok, the fireman who came last week walked over to me and apologized and said that while I knew it was going to happen and told them so, there were limited in what they could do. Now he is staying with friends and we hope to find him a long term solution. The community is raising funds and doing a clothing drive. He's a former Olympian and track coach, probably very wealthy but beyond frugal and never spends his money. It's good that he is out of his home, no one was hurt, but the fact that social services allowed this to go on for years is upsetting. His house is surrounded by young families, this could have been much worse.


----------



## booger76

babywhisperer - That is an insane story about your neighbor. I'm sorry this happened to him. How lucky he is to have caring and attentive neighbors like you. That must have been very scary. I'm glad he is fairly safe now.

Weezy - So glad that you made the call and got the information you needed. That has to be somewhat reassuring!!!

LadySosa - Ugh. I'm sorry you're having the stress with meds right now. But they should be able to deliver them on time. Mine came overnight as well. Still stressful though to have to deal with this at the last minute! It will all work out.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> babywhisperer - That is an insane story about your neighbor. I'm sorry this happened to him. How lucky he is to have caring and attentive neighbors like you. That must have been very scary. I'm glad he is fairly safe now.
> 
> Weezy - So glad that you made the call and got the information you needed. That has to be somewhat reassuring!!!
> 
> LadySosa - Ugh. I'm sorry you're having the stress with meds right now. But they should be able to deliver them on time. Mine came overnight as well. Still stressful though to have to deal with this at the last minute! It will all work out.

I'm happy our other neighbor was home and saw the smoke and hear him yelling. If we had all been asleep he would have died. He's the sweetest man, always going into some corner of his house and pulling out a stuffed animal he bought years ago and giving it to Jack. The label would be dirty and worn attributed to it's age, but the sentiment was always appreciated. Now we have the former owner of our house swooping in and trying to play White Knight and trying to take control of the situation when we haven't seen them in over a year. All of a sudden they care and want to help and shun me and dh for only knowing our neighbor for just over a year. Meanwhile we have been calling family, fire, police and the caseworker to help him since before the fire. She had the nerve to come into our house and ask to see what we've done with it. Before I could answer she was upstairs and her dh was in our basement. They were asking us if we were to replace the doors they want them. Vultures! I know they smell the potential of valuable possessions on my neighbors property and money he has and they are hovering. They came back today according to my nanny to take pictures and the fire dept kept her off the property. He has no home owners insurance so why is she taking pics? He's been to the house, he knows it's all boarded up. The family has given us a key to the padlock just in case and they don't want the former owner of our home to interfere. To make matters worse while in my home Jack fell and cut his head. My nanny iced it and got it to close and put an antibiotic on it. The former owner walks over and says "let me take a look". Before we could say anything she is touching my son's head, pulling the skin and opening the cut. She turns to me to tell me it's not deep. Where on earth do people get the nerve to insert themselves into situations like this and take it upon themselves to touch someone elses child????? What a control freak this one is. She keeps telling our neighbors how she wants "her" house back. Well considering she sold it to us 18mos ago, made us buy the jungle gym as if it was new when they weren't going to take it anyway b/c their kids were older, she can suck it. They are so damn cheap they wouldn't fix light fixtures, the alarm system, outlets, if they couldn't do it themselves for free it stayed broken. They even moved themselves scratching up all the floors! I hope there is no hidden agenda with trying to help our neighbor, I've already warned the family to be wary. She's walking around saying she knows our neighbor better than his own family....what that does for her I don't know but it's not being well received. Nervy, pushy, and overstepping.


----------



## beaglemom

That is insane. Does she still live in your neighborhood or something? She is lucky noone calls the cops with her acting crazy like that in your house.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> That is insane. Does she still live in your neighborhood or something? She is lucky noone calls the cops with her acting crazy like that in your house.

She lives 1 town over but since she doesn't work and her husband is out of a job they have nothing else better to do since the kids are in school. My neighbor's niece just called and I feel so badly that they have to keep their guard up. Someone wanted to take him to see an assisted living facility tomorrow and they have no real estate or assisted living center experience and definitely would not know what questions to ask. He's 88, has lived in his house since 1956, let his family handle the more personal things. Donating money and clothes, have at it...but people need to know their place. I would never take the reigns and start showing him places he could live when he has nieces and nephews coordinating that. This is a major upheaval in his life and he needs to be handled in a delicate manner by people he trusts.


----------



## terripeachy

Love the dog pics ladies. 

Welcome sars/Weezy. It all seems so overwhelming but we'll all work you through it. We've all been through the ringer with meds/shots/etc. so someone will be able to advise you. 

The travel agent is getting back to me tomorrow on prices. Hubs said 'I think I'd like to go.' Well, the due date for the deposit is in a few days. It's $100 so no biggie but the balance is due in April. We'll see if he can get it together. Otherwise, bon voyage, amigo. So the story is to be continued. 

As far as TTC-who knows. He was trying to push up on me last night but I wasnt feelin' it. I may go back on the pill for a while. He hasn't said one thing either way about trying again so of course, I kind of feel like 'I'm not doing this alone,' but on the other hand I'm like 'I can do it alone, just provide your sample and leave me be.' So still conflicted and that's not very healthy. The plan is to talk about it tonight but I just hate that I always have to bring up the serious stuff. Apparently his life is roses and unicorns without talking. :growlmad: 

Speaking of waxes, I got mine done today. Yay!! I have a massage scheduled for next month too. I need it, badly. I may try to schedule one elsewhere in the meantime because I feel desperately pent up. Ha ha. Going to dinner with my bestie tomorrow so happiness is coming tomorrow. Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## sars930

Thanks for the warm welcome. We're moving forward as planned. We both discussed it last night and feel like waiting any longer is just too painful.

I just got loads of informed consent forms, so we are wading through them. I got good news on my medicine that with the Follistim donation I will save $1,800. I'll take it.

Babywhisperer- That is so sad about your neighbor. I'm so happy it turned out OK. But man the lady you bought your house from sounds like a real pill. I would not be wanting her stepping foot in my house again. Hope you feel better soon.

Terri: Hope your talk with DH goes well. Sometimes men just suck at verbalizing how they're feeling or picking up on your emotions. Your trip sounds awesome! I would love to be somewhere warm right now.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Love the dog pics ladies.
> 
> Welcome sars/Weezy. It all seems so overwhelming but we'll all work you through it. We've all been through the ringer with meds/shots/etc. so someone will be able to advise you.
> 
> The travel agent is getting back to me tomorrow on prices. Hubs said 'I think I'd like to go.' Well, the due date for the deposit is in a few days. It's $100 so no biggie but the balance is due in April. We'll see if he can get it together. Otherwise, bon voyage, amigo. So the story is to be continued.
> 
> As far as TTC-who knows. He was trying to push up on me last night but I wasnt feelin' it. I may go back on the pill for a while. He hasn't said one thing either way about trying again so of course, I kind of feel like 'I'm not doing this alone,' but on the other hand I'm like 'I can do it alone, just provide your sample and leave me be.' So still conflicted and that's not very healthy. The plan is to talk about it tonight but I just hate that I always have to bring up the serious stuff. Apparently his life is roses and unicorns without talking. :growlmad:
> 
> Speaking of waxes, I got mine done today. Yay!! I have a massage scheduled for next month too. I need it, badly. I may try to schedule one elsewhere in the meantime because I feel desperately pent up. Ha ha. Going to dinner with my bestie tomorrow so happiness is coming tomorrow. Have a great weekend ladies!!

Terri - I hope your talk went well. I know exactly how this is. My husband was the same way. I was so stressed out. He would spend his days off taking pictures & doing nothing around the house. One day he was supposed to take my car in to get it serviced. His appointment was later in the day...he had already left the house by 8 taking pictures & that is how his day was going to be spent. So I told him to bring me my car...I rescheduled the appointment for when I could do it myself. I said take all the damn pictures you want, I don't need you pretending you are doing me favors. Petty, I know...but I was at my boiling point. I was not asking him to give up all his free time. We all need stress relief. But week after week would go by...I am driving 3 hours round trip to the RE then going to work several times a week. Grocery shopping & laundry on the weekends. Plus the meds. Yes I had my stress relief too...but I was putting in way more than he was. But he would do whatever he wanted on his days off. We have home improvements over a year old. If he just put in one small project a week, it would get done. Plus I am an assistant at work. And everyone else comes to me about things. So I felt like all I did was take care of everyone else. And I was trying to make a baby to top it all off. After that, he was so much better. And I also stopped being so up people's ass at work doing every little thing. So I was able to focus more on my husband...and my husband started trying to absorb my stresses at home.

A lot of women say men are men & women just have to deal with it. But that is not my philosophy. They are not children & they need to learn to step up & stop making us so stressed out because we take on so much.


----------



## moni77

Hi all!

Love the puppy pics (I call all dogs puppies...) Living in NYC we do not have a dog, but I grew up with one. We do have our cats though and cant imagine life without them.

Sars - glad you decided to move forward!! FXed for you!

Weezy - glad you were able to talk to someone for more answers. sounds like it is working out.

Lady - soryabout the delay.

Terri - enjoy your trip!! Hope the talk went well.

Erin - scan today?!?! I think?

AFM - Finally good after the wax - took a good 5 days to get over it this time...now I know what to expect though! It has been cold!! The cold makes me cough (diagnosed as a form of asthma) but I sound like I have the plague and am dying - I think I bruised a rib on my left side though, because it hurts whenever I try to lie on that side (of course the side that is recommended to sleep on). Otherwise, things are going well. Feeling more optimistic about things again. I know hubby is going to make a wonderful dad - he is great with his niece and nephew - it is just the hormones messing with my head every once in a while!

Anyways - who is next on the schedule??


----------



## Babywhisperer

Happy Friday ladies!! Snowing here in NYC and I'm not sorry that I like it!

Terri I know how you feel. Dh comes from a family that never addresses ANYTHING. It's the main reason one of their brothers keeps making colossal mistakes in his life and no one talks to him about it. Everything gets swept under the rug. Dh waits until he's about to burst to talk about something and by then he's so worked up he boils over instead of letting air out of the balloon gradually and addressing things as they come up. Communication is paramount and the kind of communication is also key. Dh gets defensive anytime I am upset about something he has done. I wait until I cool down and try and make him see how I feel...and he usually thanks me b/c he can't read my mind. I have also come to realize that women are better at doing things we don't want to do when we don't want to do them...men not so much. Dh has his own list of things he wants to do on weekends, errands and projects...I will say that he has gotten better about asking me if I need anything from the stores he would be going to, but the food shopping! LOL!!! He would come back with beer, 7 kinds of sugary juices, Italian ices, Jiffy Pop and mac-n-cheese. But heaven help me if I am sick as a dog and he has to take care of Jack and his lists of things to do gets postponed. Out come the cranky pants.

What's everyone up to for the w/e?


----------



## beaglemom

I think knitgirl is next...I start estrogen this weekend.

I do most of the things so the household survives. Paying bills, groceries. Sometimes my husband comes with me...but I don't nee him. He on the other hand can barely buy more than milk without calling me. But he is meant to do the things to keep the house from falling apart...the lawn, fixing things. We both share in cleaning. Funny story...I came home the other day & my husband REARRANGED the living room...like totally. He put our tv stand in front of the fireplace...like really who does that? So now my plans this weekend is to find a new bookshelf or some floating selves to put our playstation on so we can mount the tv above the fireplace & get rid of the stand. It is hard to get angry, but part of me is likewhy take on a new project when 2 bedrooms have no quarter round ater putting down flooring & the oon to be baby room has no floor right now. God love him. I think everything will look good but wasn't planning on spending money on a project like that. Oh well.

Other than that, no wekend plans for me. When my husband works, weekends are usually me washing sheets & catching up on relaxation...sometimes some grocery shopping. I am going to look for shelving at lunch so I don't have to do it this weekend.


----------



## beaglemom

I forgot about Erin's scan...good luck!


----------



## kfs1

Fx today Erin!!!

Not much planned for the weekend. Meeting some friends for brunch on Sunday but that's about it. Will probably clean/organize my disgusting house though.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Woohoo Erin can't wait for your update!!


----------



## beaglemom

So my husband just told me 2 new stores are opening...so he is signing up next week when they show up on the system. Last time he was beat out by someone above him on the ladder. His market manager said otherwise it would be his. Problem is now that manager is not over these stores...but he can still put in a good word. He has 2 shots. Cross fingers for us, guys! That will def make me feel better about our debt!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, quick check-in before I have to get back to work!

The scan went great! The baby is measuring a little bit ahead of schedule, and the heartbeat was nice and strong! I got really choked up. She showed us our little peanut, and then we heard the heartbeat and saw the flickering! It was wild how much of a relief it was to see and hear everything. I think that's why I got so choked up. 

And, we did let them tell us the gender. Feels so weird to know already! When we were sitting there waiting for her to look it up in my file, my DH was like "Its gonna be a boy, I just know it". And I was feeling like it was going to be a girl. So the nurse was like "Ok, looks like your husband is right. It's a boy!" HA! I have to admit, I was a little surprised! 

So anyway, we are so happy and relieved and about a hundred other things. Haha.

I'll have to check back in later so that I can respond to everyone!! :flower:


----------



## jkb11

Transfer done!!!! Everything went great. We only transfered one. I am over the moon, IT'S A GIRL!! Praying she sticks and grows!!

Erin can't wait for your update!


----------



## ERosePW

jkb11 said:


> Transfer done!!!! Everything went great. We only transfered one. I am over the moon, IT'S A GIRL!! Praying she sticks and grows!!
> 
> Erin can't wait for your update!

OMG jkb!! How exciting! I saw your post right after I posted, and I had to respond really quick. I didnt realize you were going to find out the gender today too, how fun!!! :thumbup: I feel super good about this for you, Hun!!


----------



## jkb11

Yay Erin! We must have posted at the same time! I'm so happy for you! Can't wait til I'm at your point! You need a ticker, how far along are you?


----------



## jkb11

Ha! We keep posting at the same time. Thanks so much! I'm staying optimistic! When the dr was telling us the sex she said its xx my husband didn't know the difference so I was able to process my self then watch his reaction when she followed with that means it's a girl. He has wanted a daughter for years!! And I'm a very girlie girl so I need pink and bows:)


----------



## beaglemom

jkb & Erin - so awesome for both of you! I am DEF finding out now...Iplanned to anyways, but with ou uys doing it, how could I resist? Good luck jkb...I am coming in behind you as fast as I can...it doesn't feel fast enough though. In good time.

I was at Target today & found a maternity dress for $12 I went ahead & bought...sadly I could wear it now :(...but it seems to just be stretchy not really huge. And I got a halloween sleeper for new born. I never buy new born stuff because I am afraid it will be too small...but this was really cheap & if (WHEN!) my FET works, I expect I will be due around Oct 15.


----------



## moni77

Yay Erin - I was going to ask when are you going to change your status - but you did!! So happy for you!

JKB - yay for the transfer - when is your test date? Come on little girl grow!!!


----------



## moni77

oh and I still get choked up at every scan...the whole process is so amazing!!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Ha! We keep posting at the same time. Thanks so much! I'm staying optimistic! When the dr was telling us the sex she said its xx my husband didn't know the difference so I was able to process my self then watch his reaction when she followed with that means it's a girl. He has wanted a daughter for years!! And I'm a very girlie girl so I need pink and bows:)

I told my husband we need a girl because there is too much testosterone in my life...our pets are even...2 boy dogs, 1 girl dog, 2 girl cats, 1 boy cat...but I am in an office with 3 men.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls!! Beta hcg on jan 23. I will star peeing on a stick on Tuesday! But I know Erin was super lucky to have such a great line 4 days post transfer. Beagle I'm gonna be right there with you buying stuff especially now that I know the gender! 

So my dr made the comment I have a 50 % chance of the transfer working but if I remember correctly doesn't having PGS increase the odds to like 60%?


----------



## kfs1

Congrats JKB! I lost track that today was your day. Aww - a little girl. :) Congrats on a successful transfer.

Erin - Yaaaaaaaaaaaay for a great scan! And a BOY! :) Congratulations. I'm the same way - totally get choked up. How could you not after all we've been through, right?


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls!! Beta hcg on jan 23. I will star peeing on a stick on Tuesday! But I know Erin was super lucky to have such a great line 4 days post transfer. Beagle I'm gonna be right there with you buying stuff especially now that I know the gender!
> 
> So my dr made the comment I have a 50 % chance of the transfer working but if I remember correctly doesn't having PGS increase the odds to like 60%?

My info pamplet on PGS says IVF 50%, pgs raises odds to 70%. But my dr has never specifically given me odds. Don't worry about that anyways.

My original plan was to test daily during IVF fresh...to test out trigger & then see my 2 lines. I had a calendar & everything. I was going to keep the tests taped on it to have always. Well that plan was out once my transferred cancelled. So I don't know what I will do this time. Oh, I didn't realize, but my paperwork says my embryos are a 6 day transfer.

I am just so excited for both of you!!!


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Erin!!!! That is awesome!!! I am so happy for you!

Jkb - congrats to you to! My RE told us it is close to 70% chance of being successful with a transfer of PGS normal embryo. I hope that's true. It seems like it should be pretty close based on all the Internet research I have done too. So excited for you!!

LadySosa - did your medications get straightened out and arrive??? Good luck with your first injections tonight!!

It's getting exciting on this thread again!

We don't have any exciting plans this weekend. We're both off today so we took down the outside Christmas lights and I have been straightening the house. We have a retirement party to go to tomorrow. We might go skiing at some point too.


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on the :blue: Erose!!! :yipee:


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Hi ladies, quick check-in before I have to get back to work!
> 
> The scan went great! The baby is measuring a little bit ahead of schedule, and the heartbeat was nice and strong! I got really choked up. She showed us our little peanut, and then we heard the heartbeat and saw the flickering! It was wild how much of a relief it was to see and hear everything. I think that's why I got so choked up.
> 
> And, we did let them tell us the gender. Feels so weird to know already! When we were sitting there waiting for her to look it up in my file, my DH was like "Its gonna be a boy, I just know it". And I was feeling like it was going to be a girl. So the nurse was like "Ok, looks like your husband is right. It's a boy!" HA! I have to admit, I was a little surprised!
> 
> So anyway, we are so happy and relieved and about a hundred other things. Haha.
> 
> I'll have to check back in later so that I can respond to everyone!! :flower:

Yeah!!! Boys are wonderful and great pregnancies! They LOVE their mommies! So happy for you, what an amazing moment when you hear the heartbeat, it's like your entire body exhales in relief. All is as it should be mama!! Congrats!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Transfer done!!!! Everything went great. We only transfered one. I am over the moon, IT'S A GIRL!! Praying she sticks and grows!!
> 
> Erin can't wait for your update!

Congrats lady! Stick and grow, stick and grow!!!!


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - CONGRATS on the baby boy!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!

jkb11 - YAY for transferring a little girl. So sweet!! I'm very excited for you!!

Babywhisperer - So crazy about your neighbor. I hope everything works out for him.

LadySosa - Did your med situation work out?

Terri - How did your talk go?

This thread is starting to see some action again!! I'm so excited for everyone!!


----------



## Wish4another1

sorry all - I am being a thread bomber here....

EROSE!!!! a boy!!!! how wonderful!!:blue::blue::blue::blue:

much love from your OG ladies!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance:
:bodyb::bodyb::headspin::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::friends::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:
:loopy::loopy::wave::wave::wave::wave::-=:-=:-=:-=
=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1:
:xmas13:

much love to you other ladies too - ( I have girls so YAY for those too!!!)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ERose!! I'm so excited for you. A little boy is so great. Truly, absolutely thrilled. 

Jkb-congrats on a successful girl transfer. Stick little chica!! I can't wait until the 23rd but let's hope for some line poem before then. Fxfx. 

Have an awesome weekend everyone. I'm going out with my bestie tonight. I didn't get to talk to hubs as I was knocked out (tired) when he got home and at 10:30 he's like 'Terri. Wake up. It's time for bed.' Oopsies.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi everyone! Man what a crazy day at work! I didn't have time to post earlier. We just picked up the meds from FedEx (finally got them all sorted) and I just injected the follistim and the menopur. Easy peasy! Haha my DH was so cute. He was all nervous and was mixing it all for me and trying to help. When I was injecting the menopur it was taking me a while, and he got woozy. He had to go sit down. Afterward he said, "you're so brave!" And gave me a kiss on the cheek.

Erin! I'm soooo excited and happy for you. How neat to hear the heartbeat. Have you started thinking of boy names?

Jkb- congrats on the transfer! And a little girl! Yayy!

BabyW- woah. Sounds like a pretty hectic week. I hope your neighbor's situation improves. Poor guy.

Terri-enjoy your Friday night!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks again girls! Y'all are the best!! 

Lady Sosa- that's so sweet of your hubby:) glad you got all your meds and got it started.

Terri, did you have a fun girls night last night? I'm over due for one.


----------



## sarahok

Woo hoo Erin! Love when I pop on here and see amazing news!! Super psyched for you and praying for a happy and healthy 9 months. You soooo deserve it! :happydance:

Beaglemom I will be popping over for an update on your FET too!! When is it scheduled for? Soon now, huh? FX!!

Good luck to all you sweet ladies! Please excuse my thread crashing! ;)


----------



## floridasian

Also popping in to say congrats to Erin on your little boy and the strong heart beat!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Just wanted to say good luck today knit girl!!!! It's finally herein sure you're super excited. Update us when you get the chance.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes good luck today knit girl! I am so excited for this month. So happy to have so bump buddies!

So again, my crazy shopper has come out. I started looking on ebay for clothes. So I actually bought used maternity stuff. I only bought a few things..mostly pants. I bought a dres at Target for $13 which was originally $50. We went to Kmart & found some more sleepers...a Thanksgiving one and a winter one. I asked my husband if I was crazy. He said no. I said I just don't have any doubts right now. I just feel so good about it. And I think we have decided we want to know the day of transfer what the gender is. We still go back & forth. So either we know from the start...or we have them put it in an envelope & we do something on our own...either open it together when we have a positive...or take it to a bakery & have them make us a gender reveal cake that we cut open together.

My first scan is the end of this week. I had ome bleeding after the stop of bcp. My body is so confused. It feels gross & crampy & jst usual CD 1 stuff...but the bleeding is werd...lighter & more brown. This happened last time I quit them...it s just a yucky few das for me...so I think that is coming to a close today or tomorrow.

My only other concern is the sniffles I have righ now. No fever. So I am trying to kick that. I have been avoiding meds, but I think it is time to really nurse this thing & get it out of me before the transfer.


----------



## JCM

Hi all! Hope you had a great weekend! We went shopping and worked out. Fun stuff! I have less than 2 months to tone up before maternity pictures. Haha I am determined! Not to lose weight of course but I just need my arms to be tighter! 

Congrats Erin! I loved the first scan. I of course cried my eyes out and I still do today! 

Glad you're feeling good after the transfer, Jkb! Little girl has definitely been fun to buy for! ; ) I am out of control. I found little baby jeans and sweaters yesterday on sale...and then my mom found another 100 things. This spoiled child...can't wait for your blood test or pee stick! Whichever happens first. 

Hope all the other pregnant girls are feeling good. Heartburn has made itself a very steady part of my evenings. I think I have to do prescription drugs so I can sleep! None of the over the counter stuff works and it's anything I eat now that does it. Yuck! Even dry toast or cereal. 
So, I've been feeling her move for weeks but it feels like little bubbles and very small. Yesterday morning I'm sitting on my bed with my head up (thank god for my adjustable bed because I've been sleeping on an incline with this heartburn)! Anyway, I see this poke THROUGH MY SKIN. I flipped out! Not to mention it felt like my stomach dropped. 10 seconds later it happened again so I started yelling for DH. Haha I thought something was wrong! Apparently she is now over half a pound and that's all it takes for my body to feel her. A cool, different feeling but wow I was not expecting that! So of course I wanted her to do it all day while I was shopping with DH and my parents and nope! I get home exhausted and lay down on my inclined bed on my left side (sound comfy?? Lol) and she starts really moving. Haha at this point I was like knock it off I'm tired! All night long. So crazy. I mean, I know there's a baby in there but THERES A BABY in there punching and kicking me!!! 
Busy week this week. My stepkids come back for their normal scheduled time at our house after the holidays. It will be nice to get on a normal schedule. Plus, I really miss the 12 year old girl. I always get the best middle school gossip! Haha! And she loves all of the baby stuff so it's fun to have a girl around to help and likes to feel included. I feel so bad for the kids. Their moms fiancé broke up with them all again. He's done this a million times in the last two years. He lives with them so I'm sure it's really awkward over there. They are supposed to move out but that's gonna take some time. Not a good stable environment over there so it's good they will be here this week! Plus, the 12 year old just despises her mother. She never wants to talk about it but she's wanting to live over here full time. I'm fine with that but she should have a relationship with her mom! She's only 12! I hated my mom at 12 but this little girl has always had issues with her apparently. I bet she will get her period soon. Ahhhhh so many hormones! 

Hi to everyone else! Beagle I will send your stuff today or tomorrow! I love that things are really moving over here again!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - I am sorry for your step kids. A while back didn't you say the mom & fiance were going to try for a baby? Sounds very unstable over there. It is hard enough being a 12 year old girl...then add on extra stresses in life.

I am afraid of myself when I fnd out the gender & get a positive...I will be a shopping NUT! But I am trying to stick to sales online & consignment. It is nice right now because the clothes I need are on clearance.

Thanks for the extra meds. I really appreciate it!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:

*knitgirl* - Good luck today!!! I hope your transfer goes nice and smooth. 

*JCM* - How exciting to feel your baby girl moving around in there. Even if it's keeping you awake. I laughed when you said you freaked out about seeing her move. It reminded me of a crazy story about one of my friends. Her sister apparently got pregnant and didn't realize it until she went into labor. Now, I know this is one of things that seems simply impossible to any of us but "apparently" she didn't know. When my friend asked her how she didn't know based on the fact she was gaining weight and how she didn't feel the baby move, her sister just said "well, one time we saw my stomach move but just thought it was moving tumor"!! Um, wouldn't that be enough to make you go to the doctor??? I don't know the sister at all but she doesn't sound too smart to me. 

*Beagle* - You are almost on your way! Hopefully, your spotting has stopped. I love your positivity. I wish I could muster some up!!!

*jkb* - How exciting about your transfer of a girl!! Can't wait to hear your test results. You said you were going to start testing tomorrow, right??

*Terri* - Hope you had a nice night out with your bestie. Sorry your Ravens lost but I'm sure you are secretly happy (or not so secretly happy) the stupid Cowboys lost, too!

*LasySosa* - How is the stimming going?? You feeling okay? Hopefully, everything is going well.

Hello to *Amy, babywhisperer, Erin, sars, kfs, moni,* and *weezy*!!!

I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend. 

Well, our weekend wasn't so great. We ended up having to put our sweet Buddy down on Saturday. :cry: We obviously knew the time was near but I still don't think one is ever ready to really say goodbye. I'm just glad we were able to be there with him and he was able to go peacefully. I cried pretty much all day Saturday and I looked like shit at the retirement party we had to go to but oh well! He was my dog for almost 13 years and it just feels weird that he's not here. But he was a good boy and I know we did the right thing.


----------



## jkb11

Beagle- I'm glad we found out the gender asap. I can see you finding out as well because then you will know what sex to buy for. I think it's great you feel so strongly that this is it for you. I have that feeling too since you are all clear. With the assistance the ivf gave for hubby's low count y'all should be ready to roll. I say keep on buying when you find a great deal&#55357;&#56857;

Jen- that's awesome that she is moving so much. Hope the reflux settles down for you!! Do you have a name picked out yet?

AFM- I'm getting really impatient girls. I want to pre on a stick soooooo bad. Think I might tomorrow. I will be 4dpt. She was a 6 day blast and the embryologist said she is already hacted and ready to implant the day of the transfer, going by her picture she provided. I know it's early so I keep telling myself to expect a negative. I just don't want to cause undue stress. What do y'all think?


----------



## jkb11

Booger- we must have been posting together. I'm so sorry about buddy. Sending you hugs! I have had my Bentley for 8 years and I can't imagine not having him. :(


----------



## beaglemom

Booger...so sorry about your pup. It is def a good thing you were there with him. When my dog died, he died naturally at home (cancer). Sometimes I amthankful fortht because I never had to make the decision. But up until that last weekend, he was happy...we were treating it the best we could. The one regrt is my husband had to work, so he couldn't be there with him. When my cat died, he had been infected by a tick...I wish I had known...I would have put him down instead of driving him an hour to the specialty vet. It wasn't the extra time or money...it was the extra pain he had...& that I couldn't just hold him while he went peacefully.

As far as positivity...I wish I could break some off & mail it to you! I am normally a negative person...a realist. But I just feel so hopeful. So I will just say this to you...you are on the same page as me...just a few years older (I will be 33 in April). Can't remember if your husband has issues. But you did the hysto to fix the uterus, I had the polyp removed, we both did PGS & FET. You have 1 more embryo than I do. And you are much healthir & more active than I am...I can tell. So there is no reason to not be excited & ready!


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:
> 
> *knitgirl* - Good luck today!!! I hope your transfer goes nice and smooth.
> 
> *JCM* - How exciting to feel your baby girl moving around in there. Even if it's keeping you awake. I laughed when you said you freaked out about seeing her move. It reminded me of a crazy story about one of my friends. Her sister apparently got pregnant and didn't realize it until she went into labor. Now, I know this is one of things that seems simply impossible to any of us but "apparently" she didn't know. When my friend asked her how she didn't know based on the fact she was gaining weight and how she didn't feel the baby move, her sister just said "well, one time we saw my stomach move but just thought it was moving tumor"!! Um, wouldn't that be enough to make you go to the doctor??? I don't know the sister at all but she doesn't sound too smart to me.
> 
> *Beagle* - You are almost on your way! Hopefully, your spotting has stopped. I love your positivity. I wish I could muster some up!!!
> 
> *jkb* - How exciting about your transfer of a girl!! Can't wait to hear your test results. You said you were going to start testing tomorrow, right??
> 
> *Terri* - Hope you had a nice night out with your bestie. Sorry your Ravens lost but I'm sure you are secretly happy (or not so secretly happy) the stupid Cowboys lost, too!
> 
> *LasySosa* - How is the stimming going?? You feeling okay? Hopefully, everything is going well.
> 
> Hello to *Amy, babywhisperer, Erin, sars, kfs, moni,* and *weezy*!!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend.
> 
> Well, our weekend wasn't so great. We ended up having to put our sweet Buddy down on Saturday. :cry: We obviously knew the time was near but I still don't think one is ever ready to really say goodbye. I'm just glad we were able to be there with him and he was able to go peacefully. I cried pretty much all day Saturday and I looked like shit at the retirement party we had to go to but oh well! He was my dog for almost 13 years and it just feels weird that he's not here. But he was a good boy and I know we did the right thing.

I am so sorry about Buddy. You gave him a wonderful life and you were all lucky to have each other. I am so sorry for your loss but hope you find comfort in the wonderful memories. xo


----------



## LadySosa

Don't have a lot of time today to post but just wanted to pop in and say I'm so sorry Booger. That must've been just heartbreaking. But yes, it sounds like you absolutely did the right thing for Buddy. My heart goes out to you. He is surely in doggy heaven now. 

Jen - how exciting!! Wow, I can't imagine seeing something moving inside me. Must be weird!

Knitgirl - GL today!

Stimming is going fine, they decreased my follistim dosage a bit cause the estrogen was a little high. I felt really crummy on Sat. Had a headache, felt crampy and bloated. And I was coughing too. And Friday - woo, get outta my way. I was feeling so emotional. I was depressed, stressed, on the verge of tears all day at work. I started my period Sat so it must've been PMS symptoms. But Sunday I felt a thousand times better and today I feel pretty good. Sat I almost fainted giving myself the injection cause the menopur hurt. So last night my DH did the injections for me cause it was easier for him to do it so I didn't have to look. It is getting easier tho. Anyways, hi to everyone else! Hope you guys had a good weekend!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Don't have a lot of time today to post but just wanted to pop in and say I'm so sorry Booger. That must've been just heartbreaking. But yes, it sounds like you absolutely did the right thing for Buddy. My heart goes out to you. He is surely in doggy heaven now.
> 
> Jen - how exciting!! Wow, I can't imagine seeing something moving inside me. Must be weird!
> 
> Knitgirl - GL today!
> 
> Stimming is going fine, they decreased my follistim dosage a bit cause the estrogen was a little high. I felt really crummy on Sat. Had a headache, felt crampy and bloated. And I was coughing too. And Friday - woo, get outta my way. I was feeling so emotional. I was depressed, stressed, on the verge of tears all day at work. I started my period Sat so it must've been PMS symptoms. But Sunday I felt a thousand times better and today I feel pretty good. Sat I almost fainted giving myself the injection cause the menopur hurt. So last night my DH did the injections for me cause it was easier for him to do it so I didn't have to look. It is getting easier tho. Anyways, hi to everyone else! Hope you guys had a good weekend!

Sorry you were feeling crummy. It might help to mix the menopur first and do the Follistim then the Menopur. If it sits a while it doesn't sting.

Jen, I'm sorry about the heartburn. I had it with Jack for a little while and even water gave me heartburn. They can give a prescription that helps a ton btw. Isn't the baby movement cool!! I swear the more I laid still the more he would move. and by the end he clearly favored one side and it would slope down to my side. I could tell his butt was near my ribs. It was like the scene from Alien. Enjoy all the wonderful weirdness!

Afm not much to report. Still having nausea, this time it was off and on Thurs-Sun. Afternoons into night time is when it really is the worst. Wed is the big sonogram and blood test. I'm having crazy prego dreams where I wake up angry or upset at dh, and I was a human puddle on the couch watching a video on FB of soldiers coming home and surprising their kids at school. I was a blubbering mess.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! Thanks to Sis, Floridasian, Wish, and Sarah for jumping over to say congrats! You girls are awesome. :flower:

knit, good luck today!! Can't wait to hear an update!!

jkb, so you're thinking about testing tomorrow?! I have to admit, I'm excited! I know what you mean about causing undue stress though. I felt a little crazy testing at 4dpt, to be honest. But when I did, I just told myself not to be disappointed if there wasn't a line yet, because it is still early! So as long as you can remind of yourself of that, I dont see any harm. My line was really faint at 4dpt, and certainly didn't come up right away. The pic I posted was the one I took on 5dpt. I had a day6 blast as well, and I remember feeling some really noticeable cramps the night of my transfer and the next morning, so I always had a feeling it implanted soon after they put it in!

Terri, did you have a fun girls' night with your bestie?? I hope so, you certainly deserve it! I'm sure it feels good to get back to focusing on YOU right now, and doing the things you've always loved doing. What's the status on hubs joining you in Mexico?

LadySosa, I was so relieved to read that your meds came on time! How exciting that you've started. I'm happy it's going well, and that you feel better today! Those meds can really mess with a person's head (and body!) sometimes.

beagle, sorry you're feeling kinda crappy, but glad its just about the end of that! So excited for your first scan this week!! YAY! Oh, btw, I'm still using my Crinone for a few more weeks, but if I have any left at the end, I'll be sure and ship it out to you, no prob! Since I KNOW you are getting prego soon, you'll still need it at that time. :winkwink:

Jen, I've heard so many women saying their babies won't move whenever they want them to, and they're as active as can be when nobody else is around, hehe!! Looks like your little girl is a stubborn one, huh? Or maybe a night owl, since she tried to keep you up all night! I love that!

booger, SO sorry about Buddy, I really truly am. :( My dog is around 8 or so, and he's such a part of the family, that I have a hard time imagining our household without him. I know how sad I'll be when that times comes, so my heart goes out to you and DH. That's never an easy thing.

Hi to everyone else! Nothing new to report here. I found this odd since everyone's RE kept them through much of their first-tri, but my RE told me that I could either come in for one more scan with them in 2 weeks, or I could just go ahead and switch to my OB, and they could just give me a schedule on when/how to ween off my Crinone and E patches in a few weeks. That surprised me, especially since my initial paperwork said they do what everyone else's RE does, and don't "graduate" you to your OB until around 10-11 weeks. Oh well... regardless, I told them I'd go ahead and come back for one more scan in two weeks since they gave me that option. I'm assuming my OB probably wouldn't do another scan for a while, and I would like to have one more, sooner. So that will be the 23rd.


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> Afm not much to report. Still having nausea, this time it was off and on Thurs-Sun. Afternoons into night time is when it really is the worst. Wed is the big sonogram and blood test. I'm having crazy prego dreams where I wake up angry or upset at dh, and I was a human puddle on the couch watching a video on FB of soldiers coming home and surprising their kids at school. I was a blubbering mess.

Oops, I posted before I saw your post!! I'm super excited about your big sonogram. :) :) You must be excited to see the little one again. Is that the appt when you'll find out the gender too?


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I hope you had a good time with your bestie!! Some good girl time always makes me feel better.

LadySosa - I'm glad your med situation worked out and that you were able to start!! 

Beaglemom - I love the cake reveal idea!! That would be so fun and exciting!!

JCM - Congrats on feeling the baby move. That is so exciting. I love that you get along so well with your step kids. I've had 2 step moms, so I know what a nightmare it can be if the person is not kind or mature enough to handle the situation. Some people are just not meant to be a step parent. It's a lot harder than people realize.

Knitgirl - Good luck today!! We're all thinking about you!!

Booger76 - I am SO SO sorry for your loss. I know it was the best thing to do for him but that still doesn't make it any easier. I can only imaging how you must feel.
I always think it's so crazy to hear those "I didn't know I was pregnant" stories. A moving tumor, that's a new one for sure LOL!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM - We are going to Las Vegas this weekend. I am so excited, I love Vegas. It will be so good to just get away and have some fun :)


----------



## ERosePW

Amy1976 said:


> AFM - We are going to Las Vegas this weekend. I am so excited, I love Vegas. It will be so good to just get away and have some fun :)

Have fun in Vegas!! I like going there too! It will definitely be good to get away. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Lady Sosa - the follistim really messed me up...headaches & such...but my body got used to it fast. Also, are you taking both meds at the same time? I used the follistim to disolved the menopur...I found one shot to be really awesome & easy. Maybe ask your nurse if you can do that.

Erin - thanks for the offer on meds...let me know if you have any left over. I have 2 boxes I am ordering, a box the office gave me & some Jen is sending me. 1 bos is 1 week. And I have no idea how many weeks to plan to take it. Just can't believe I can't be switched to endometrin after a positive. They said no studies confirm it is ok...chances are it is ok, but not willing to do it until studies support it. My office is all about studies! Which is a good thing.

Amy - have fun in Vegas. We went once & it was fun...but too hot because of the time of year (July); we were there a week which is a bit much...& me & my husband are not big drinkers when we are alone. I think if people had gone with us we would have been drinking the whole time (we were much younger then ;)). Our fav thing was we made a trip to the Grand Canyon...I don't think I have seen anything else in this world more amazing than the Grand Canyon.

Speaking of alcohol, I feel like I should be drinking my wine all up the next week or 2. We don't drink a lot. And I don't want it sitting around my whole pregnancy. I don't exactly buy the nice wine that gets better with age...lol!

It's funny...I never wanted a fall baby...I didn't want to be pregnant in the summer & just a lot of other things. But I am just so happy to have the option, you know? It will be nice having the pool to swim in at least!


----------



## beaglemom

Someone on another thread asked me how to determine EDD with IVF. I found this counter & thought some of you would find it helpful.

https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It was very hard to let him go but definitely the right move. And I already feel better than yesterday, which was better than the day before so I know it won't be long until things are back to normal. I went for a nice, long run yesterday which was very helpful.

*LadySosa* - I'm sorry the injections are being a little bit of a bugger. Follistim gave me a pretty consistent, nagging headache. I just tried to stay hydrated and drank a ton of water. It seemed to help some. Keep us posted on how it's going.

*Beagle *- I try to keep telling myself the same things - that I'm healthy, that our embryo is normal, that my uterus should be nice and pretty now, and that all these things should help lead to implantation. In my head, I know things are lined up as perfectly as I can make them be........ I'm still nervous there is something weird that's going to pop up. I guess it's just my cynical nature. Prepare for the worst and I can't be let down. Which is not the best attitude to have. I need to start giving myself pep talks. :haha:

*Amy* - Have fun in Vegas. I've only been to the airport. Everyone I've known that goes has fun so whoop it up while you are there and before you're preggo!!

*Erin *- I don't blame you for taking advantage of the extra scan while you can. I'm not sure what I'll get since I won't be going back to my RE if I end up pregnant. Seeing as he is located 4 hours away, I'll do my beta here locally and go to my regular OB/GYN right away. Not sure if they will do an early scan or not. 

*babywhisperer* - Sorry the nausea is still hanging around. I hope it leaves you alone soon enough. Good luck with your sonogram and blood test on Wednesday!! Time is flying by for all you pregnant ladies - well, at least it seems like it for those of us sitting here on the sidelines waiting to jump in.......

Ugh. I cannot seem to get back into a groove at work after the holidays. I have a ton of stuff to do and none of it is appealing. I hate this time of year.


----------



## kfs1

Beagle - Can't wait to hear how your first scan goes. Hope you start to feel better soon.

Booger - OMG. I'm so, so sorry about buddy. It was one of the hardest things that we had to do for sure. Know that he had a GREAT life and that he's in a better place in doggie heaven - young and running around, being silly. 

JKB - I know you're anxious but try to hold off a bit longer just so you don't get a false negative if you can. :)

LadySosa - Glad you're feeling OK. The menopur burned for me, too. Everyone on here told me to inject the menopur slowly and it really does help. Try it tonight.

JCM - Thanks for sharing the kicking story. I will FREAK once I start to feel anything different for sure. :)

Babyw - The videos of soldiers coming home from war always KILL me. I'm seriously a blubbering disaster, too! Woohoo for you sonogram on Wednesday! I have to wait until next Monday and I'm dying!! I just hope everything is OK, ya know? It's still so early and things can still happen.

Erin - My RE released me a lot sooner than I had expected, too - around 7 weeks. I guess that's a good sign though, right??? :)

Amy - A Vegas trip sounds perfect! Hope you have a great time!

Terri - Hey there lady. How was your weekend?

Nothing much here. I'm really getting anxious for my 12-week scan next week. I just hope all is well. I will feel so much better once it's over.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Hi girls! Thanks to Sis, Floridasian, Wish, and Sarah for jumping over to say congrats! You girls are awesome. :flower:
> 
> knit, good luck today!! Can't wait to hear an update!!
> 
> jkb, so you're thinking about testing tomorrow?! I have to admit, I'm excited! I know what you mean about causing undue stress though. I felt a little crazy testing at 4dpt, to be honest. But when I did, I just told myself not to be disappointed if there wasn't a line yet, because it is still early! So as long as you can remind of yourself of that, I dont see any harm. My line was really faint at 4dpt, and certainly didn't come up right away. The pic I posted was the one I took on 5dpt. I had a day6 blast as well, and I remember feeling some really noticeable cramps the night of my transfer and the next morning, so I always had a feeling it implanted soon after they put it in!
> 
> Terri, did you have a fun girls' night with your bestie?? I hope so, you certainly deserve it! I'm sure it feels good to get back to focusing on YOU right now, and doing the things you've always loved doing. What's the status on hubs joining you in Mexico?
> 
> LadySosa, I was so relieved to read that your meds came on time! How exciting that you've started. I'm happy it's going well, and that you feel better today! Those meds can really mess with a person's head (and body!) sometimes.
> 
> beagle, sorry you're feeling kinda crappy, but glad its just about the end of that! So excited for your first scan this week!! YAY! Oh, btw, I'm still using my Crinone for a few more weeks, but if I have any left at the end, I'll be sure and ship it out to you, no prob! Since I KNOW you are getting prego soon, you'll still need it at that time. :winkwink:
> 
> Jen, I've heard so many women saying their babies won't move whenever they want them to, and they're as active as can be when nobody else is around, hehe!! Looks like your little girl is a stubborn one, huh? Or maybe a night owl, since she tried to keep you up all night! I love that!
> 
> booger, SO sorry about Buddy, I really truly am. :( My dog is around 8 or so, and he's such a part of the family, that I have a hard time imagining our household without him. I know how sad I'll be when that times comes, so my heart goes out to you and DH. That's never an easy thing.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Nothing new to report here. I found this odd since everyone's RE kept them through much of their first-tri, but my RE told me that I could either come in for one more scan with them in 2 weeks, or I could just go ahead and switch to my OB, and they could just give me a schedule on when/how to ween off my Crinone and E patches in a few weeks. That surprised me, especially since my initial paperwork said they do what everyone else's RE does, and don't "graduate" you to your OB until around 10-11 weeks. Oh well... regardless, I told them I'd go ahead and come back for one more scan in two weeks since they gave me that option. I'm assuming my OB probably wouldn't do another scan for a while, and I would like to have one more, sooner. So that will be the 23rd.

They released me to my ob at 8weeks, you're all good. I also stopped the progesterone at 9 weeks. How are you feeling?


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Afm not much to report. Still having nausea, this time it was off and on Thurs-Sun. Afternoons into night time is when it really is the worst. Wed is the big sonogram and blood test. I'm having crazy prego dreams where I wake up angry or upset at dh, and I was a human puddle on the couch watching a video on FB of soldiers coming home and surprising their kids at school. I was a blubbering mess.
> 
> Oops, I posted before I saw your post!! I'm super excited about your big sonogram. :) :) You must be excited to see the little one again. Is that the appt when you'll find out the gender too?Click to expand...

I will get the Maternity21 test and they will tell us the gender, takes about 10 days to get results back.


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-so sorry about Buddy. It's tough but he's in a good place now and lived an awesome life with you and your DH. 

So excited reading everyone's updates. Keep 'em coming. 

Knitgirl-hope all went well today. Take it easy. 

AFM- my night out with my bestie was nice. We always have a good time and it's so relaxing and refreshing. Non-stop talking and laughing does a body good. Hee hee. 
I called the travel agent and put down a deposit for both of us and told hubs that the final payment is due at the end of April. We'll see what happens. I'm not holding my breath though. Whatever. I think I'm almost in a natural TWW so who knows what will happen. I did have a good talk with DH and I told him that I may go back on the pill. He wasn't very supportive of that. Ha ha. Now it seems he gets it for the time being. It was a sucky football weekend for both of us, but there's always next year. We are moving forward with the Superbowl party though. My menu is planned and I'm psyched. 

Hi to everyone I missed. I am reading along.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh gosh, I didn't realize some of you got released so early! But of course, now that makes sense, since I recall you saying you'd been released and we congratulated you, ha! Not sure where I got that from then, unless I just read others' stories on other threads or something. But I'd swear my original paperwork when starting IVF seemed to allude to around 11 weeks. Maybe that was outdated info though... who knows!

Physically, I'm just feeling ridiculously exhausted. Not just sleepy tired, but almost weak... not sure how to explain it, except that my body barely wants to stand long enough to shower, and I get exhausted just walking from my car into my office at work. I mean, I am WIPED. Sometimes I sit here at my desk and a wave of exhaustion will hit me, and I have to close my office door and put my head down on my desk. It's really bad, LOL. Obviously, all of this is welcome, as I'll do whatever I have to do for a baby. But i have to say, the only thing that gets me through some days is knowing this is hopefully a first-tri thing! Because the worst part is when I lay down to go to sleep at night, as exhausted as I am, I can't always sleep very well. :wacko:

A less debilitating symptom is that I get hungry super fast and without warning too (to the point of feeling a tad faint and shaky), so I'm making sure I have a snack on me at ALL times, and staying on a schedule of eating something small every 3 hours or so. For me, that has been a must.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, so glad you had fun with your bestie. :) Remind me, what part of Mexico are you going to? I LOVE Mexico. So, back on the pill, huh? Is that a definite, or are you still just weighing your options? I'm sure you're enjoying this break, it was much needed. GL in your natural TWW though! And how fun that you're having a super bowl party, wish I could come. :) We haven't heard what anyone here is doing yet... 

kfs, i'm excited about your 12-week scan too!! I'm sure everything is going to be perfect! Cant wait to hear all about it. :)

babyW, so excited that you're finding out gender soon!! :thumbup:

booger, that makes sense since your RE is so far away! Maybe your OB will be kind enough to do an early scan for you like an RE would, since you're doing IVF!


----------



## jkb11

Terri good luck with your natural tww! Glad you had a good night out as well as being able to discuss with hubs where you stand.

Kfs- it's like I know you are soooo right on I need to hold off but I'm so impatient. I will admit I have left over opk test and I took one today knowing it wouldn't show anything. I'm kinda pathetic.lol

Erin- I LOVE your ticker! Hope the fatigue ends for you soon. 

Baby w- I can't wait for your gender result. Are you feeling girl or boy???

As far as symptom spotting for me. I have the tender breast as well as a horrible break out. Both of which I am attributing to PIO shots..... However I keep thinking about the saying of little girls suck all the beauty from the momma and with little boys moms glow. And knowing they put a girl in makes me hopeful!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I can't believe you are so far along already! Time is flying by! I know I will be the same with snacking...I am not so great at eating on a regular schedule as it is.

Terri - Good luck on your break. I hope you can relax & maybe figure out which direction you are headed. I am sure everything will work itself out.

It has been raining all day today. I am eating ramen (picante chicken!). Hoping the broth & spice will help with my cold symptoms...I seem to be getting worse. I am also drinking some OJ. I will get my husband to bring me home some meds.


----------



## knitgirl

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:
> 
> *knitgirl* - Good luck today!!! I hope your transfer goes nice and smooth.
> 
> *JCM* - How exciting to feel your baby girl moving around in there. Even if it's keeping you awake. I laughed when you said you freaked out about seeing her move. It reminded me of a crazy story about one of my friends. Her sister apparently got pregnant and didn't realize it until she went into labor. Now, I know this is one of things that seems simply impossible to any of us but "apparently" she didn't know. When my friend asked her how she didn't know based on the fact she was gaining weight and how she didn't feel the baby move, her sister just said "well, one time we saw my stomach move but just thought it was moving tumor"!! Um, wouldn't that be enough to make you go to the doctor??? I don't know the sister at all but she doesn't sound too smart to me.
> 
> 
> *Beagle* - You are almost on your way! Hopefully, your spotting has stopped. I love your positivity. I wish I could muster some up!!!
> 
> *jkb* - How exciting about your transfer of a girl!! Can't wait to hear your test results. You said you were going to start testing tomorrow, right??
> 
> *Terri* - Hope you had a nice night out with your bestie. Sorry your Ravens lost but I'm sure you are secretly happy (or not so secretly happy) the stupid Cowboys lost, too!
> 
> *LasySosa* - How is the stimming going?? You feeling okay? Hopefully, everything is going well.
> 
> Hello to *Amy, babywhisperer, Erin, sars, kfs, moni,* and *weezy*!!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend.
> 
> Well, our weekend wasn't so great. We ended up having to put our sweet Buddy down on Saturday. :cry: We obviously knew the time was near but I still don't think one is ever ready to really say goodbye. I'm just glad we were able to be there with him and he was able to go peacefully. I cried pretty much all day Saturday and I looked like shit at the retirement party we had to go to but oh well! He was my dog for almost 13 years and it just feels weird that he's not here. But he was a good boy and I know we did the right thing.

Im so very sorry to hear about your loss. I've had to do the same thing a couple times and it is just devastating. You did the kind thing, but it is never easy. :hugs:


----------



## sars930

Oh Booger, I'm so, so sorry. Putting down a dog is the WORST! But you always know when it is time. The house just feels so empty after I'm sure.

Congrats to Erin on the boy!!

And JKB congrats on the girl! I can't imagine how long the wait must feel. FXed she's getting settled in there.

AFM: AF decided to show up four days early throwing a wrench in a few things. But as long as everything falls into place, it looks like I'll be starting my meds Wednesday. I'm going in for CD3 US and bloodwork and my RE is expecting to give me the go ahead. Meds are ordered and enroute to my house.

I'm not doing a BCP led in start. My RE only said she'd do it with me If I needed it for timing purposes for a vacation or something. 

Excited to be starting but it is going a tad faster than expected.


----------



## jkb11

SARS- excited you get to start! And it's awesome that you don't have to take BCP. I always despise them! Good luck with the meds. We are here to answer your questions:)

I took a test this am and it's negative at,this point. I will say my urine was pretty diluted as well. So here's to hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## ERosePW

jkb, its still super early! I know this wait is torturous, but hang in there. 4dpt is too early for most. I bet you'll see that BFP pop up in the next few days.:thumbup:

sars, yay for starting meds on Wed! So did your RE not feel that you needed any suppression at all? Or are you taking Lupron or anything? How lovely if you don't have to use either!

knit, did you have your transfer? How'd everything go? Did I maybe miss a post?

beagle, hoping your cold symptoms go away soon. Its never fun being sick, but especially right before you're about to start an IVF cycle! I know you probably want to feel as close to 100% as possible.


----------



## beaglemom

I finally got some meds in me last night. I don't really like taking them & if I don't feel horrible, I try to just fight it off naturally. But I do NOT want my body trying to fight bad stuff & waste all its energy when it should be focusing on growing a baby! So I took a 12 hour sudafed last night, ate ramen, drank hot tea, took 4 ibprofen (major headache & pressure), & a dose of robitussin cough. It was early in the night, so I don't feel all groggy today. I do not plan to do that every night...just wanted a kick start to my body. But I don't drink caffeine much anymore. It used to never affect my sleep. But last night I was up & down...in & out of sleep & going to the bathroom. I think it is because my tea had caffeine in it. But I feel great this morning. Took another 12 hour sudafed. My poor husband. I make fun of him because he can never buy anything without talking through it with me or texting me pics. So last night I told him I wanted the 12 hr generic sudafed. I want it to cover as many symptoms as possible but especially chest congestion, sinus congestion, & headache. I was sniffling & sneezing as well. So he brought me home sudafed sinus & allergy. I was like there are NO cold symptoms on here. He offered to go back out but I said don't worry about it. It seems to be doing a good job. The plan for dinner is some chicken soup I originally bought for my TWW to stay warm. It is a mix you add water & chicken...should be really good & hearty...just what my body needs!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> SARS- excited you get to start! And it's awesome that you don't have to take BCP. I always despise them! Good luck with the meds. We are here to answer your questions:)
> 
> I took a test this am and it's negative at,this point. I will say my urine was pretty diluted as well. So here's to hoping for tomorrow.

Good luck testing...I don't think there is reason to worry. I think I was reading a thread the other day & most people said 7 days past. But I think I may start testing at 4 like you are.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls. I am remaining positive. I only held urine for about 6 hours and right before bed I drank two and a half bottles of water. I am terrible for not drinking all day long until dinner so with ivf one main focus is trying to stay hydrated so I figured it was more important than getting a positive test this am. I going to buy some frers today because I just have the dollar stores test at home but I will say in a past pregnancy my hcg was only at 6 and a dollar store cheapie gave me a positive. 
Since I had a 6day blast transfered and I'm 4 days post transfer, that makes me the equivalent of 10 dpo right?

Beagle- I hope you start feeling better fast! Seems you are doing all the right things! You should also take extremely hot showers/bath it will help you drain.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Oh gosh, I didn't realize some of you got released so early! But of course, now that makes sense, since I recall you saying you'd been released and we congratulated you, ha! Not sure where I got that from then, unless I just read others' stories on other threads or something. But I'd swear my original paperwork when starting IVF seemed to allude to around 11 weeks. Maybe that was outdated info though... who knows!
> 
> Physically, I'm just feeling ridiculously exhausted. Not just sleepy tired, but almost weak... not sure how to explain it, except that my body barely wants to stand long enough to shower, and I get exhausted just walking from my car into my office at work. I mean, I am WIPED. Sometimes I sit here at my desk and a wave of exhaustion will hit me, and I have to close my office door and put my head down on my desk. It's really bad, LOL. Obviously, all of this is welcome, as I'll do whatever I have to do for a baby. But i have to say, the only thing that gets me through some days is knowing this is hopefully a first-tri thing! Because the worst part is when I lay down to go to sleep at night, as exhausted as I am, I can't always sleep very well. :wacko:
> 
> A less debilitating symptom is that I get hungry super fast and without warning too (to the point of feeling a tad faint and shaky), so I'm making sure I have a snack on me at ALL times, and staying on a schedule of eating something small every 3 hours or so. For me, that has been a must.

This is how I was with my 1st. I cannot stress enough how much water to drink all day, and usually stop by 7 so you're not getting up 5 times a night. I kept nuts and other small snacks in my bag to eat b/c you literally go from 0 to famished in a blink. The fatigue does dissipate as you get to the 2nd trimester, but I know how brutal it can be right now. It's like you're a limp noodle and everything takes a lot of effort. I allowed myself a piece of dark chocolate in the afternoon as a little pick me up and it did the trick. Hang in there, it gets better.

As for sleeping, with the events of the last 2 weeks I have had a hard time falling asleep untila friend told me a breathing exercise. It's 4-7-8, breathe in for 4 secs, hold for 7 and exhale for 8. It slows your heart rate and relaxes you. I have done this the last 2 nights and it has helped me fall back asleep.

How are you doing Knitgirl?


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> This is how I was with my 1st. I cannot stress enough how much water to drink all day, and usually stop by 7 so you're not getting up 5 times a night. I kept nuts and other small snacks in my bag to eat b/c you literally go from 0 to famished in a blink. The fatigue does dissipate as you get to the 2nd trimester, but I know how brutal it can be right now. It's like you're a limp noodle and everything takes a lot of effort. I allowed myself a piece of dark chocolate in the afternoon as a little pick me up and it did the trick. Hang in there, it gets better.
> 
> As for sleeping, with the events of the last 2 weeks I have had a hard time falling asleep untila friend told me a breathing exercise. It's 4-7-8, breathe in for 4 secs, hold for 7 and exhale for 8. It slows your heart rate and relaxes you. I have done this the last 2 nights and it has helped me fall back asleep.
> 
> How are you doing Knitgirl?

Thank you BabyW! Reading this made me feel like i was reading my own experience! Limp noodle is the perfect description... When prego women say "tired", I always just assumed sleepy all day long. But since I also feel super weak and my legs sometimes feel like they don't want to hold me up, and even folding towels is a huge task, I started wondering if something was wrong (iron deficiency or something). But sounds like this isn't uncommon, so that gives me some peace of mind. Thanks for the breathing exercise too! I will try that. I have other random things that I try when I get into bed sometimes, but this is the first I've heard of the 4-7-8 exercise. 

So, how are you doing??


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Terri good luck with your natural tww! Glad you had a good night out as well as being able to discuss with hubs where you stand.
> 
> Kfs- it's like I know you are soooo right on I need to hold off but I'm so impatient. I will admit I have left over opk test and I took one today knowing it wouldn't show anything. I'm kinda pathetic.lol
> 
> Erin- I LOVE your ticker! Hope the fatigue ends for you soon.
> 
> Baby w- I can't wait for your gender result. Are you feeling girl or boy???
> 
> As far as symptom spotting for me. I have the tender breast as well as a horrible break out. Both of which I am attributing to PIO shots..... However I keep thinking about the saying of little girls suck all the beauty from the momma and with little boys moms glow. And knowing they put a girl in makes me hopeful!!!

So excited for you to test!

At this point I would be surprised with all the nausea and chills if they say I'm having a boy. A boy would be easier, but I would feel like I missed out on being a Mom to a girl. I have spoken to people that felt a lot worse with their second and it was the same gender as the first. Each pregnancy is different. A close friend of mine is having her 2nd and shes 3 weeks ahead of me, feels great just like her 1st boy and now shes having a girl. So who knows, but I will be happy either way for different reasons. I do know dh wants a girl as does his Mom. 

I'm feeling pretty good today so far which is awesome. I wish I felt better on weekends so I could enjoy myself and have more fun with Jack. When a wave hits me I am on the couch, bundled up under a blanket and miserable. We will be heading out to my in laws this weekend for the day since they haven't seen Jack in a month. Other than that, maybe a nice date night for me and dh if we can get a sitter. 

In other real world news, they've raised the terror threat in NYC due to what happened in Paris. It's times like this that I really dread commuting since I take 3 trains in and 3 trains out of the city every day. I pray nothing happens.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls. I am remaining positive. I only held urine for about 6 hours and right before bed I drank two and a half bottles of water. I am terrible for not drinking all day long until dinner so with ivf one main focus is trying to stay hydrated so I figured it was more important than getting a positive test this am. I going to buy some frers today because I just have the dollar stores test at home but I will say in a past pregnancy my hcg was only at 6 and a dollar store cheapie gave me a positive.
> Since I had a 6day blast transfered and I'm 4 days post transfer, that makes me the equivalent of 10 dpo right?
> 
> Beagle- I hope you start feeling better fast! Seems you are doing all the right things! You should also take extremely hot showers/bath it will help you drain.

I always take hot showers anyways. They used to make a product that was a disk you put in the shower that dissolved. It would put great vapors in the shower steam. I don't think they make them anymore. But what you said did remind me I have some bath salts made for the same thing...may try those tonight in a hot bath.


----------



## kfs1

Sars - Congrats on starting - the sooner the better I say. And I'm jealous about the BCPs. I HATE them.

JKB - Nooo. Step away from the tests, girl. Don't stress yourself out just yet - try to hold off before testing again if you can.

Beagle - Hope you feel better!

Erin - Wow. I can't believe how tired you are. I feel more tired than usual but not THAT tired. That said, I think it's a good sign! :) Let's just hope that it only lasts during the first trimester for you.

Babyw - I've had a lot of people guess that I'm having a boy because of my lack of symptoms but really, who knows?!?!? Every pregnancy is different, right?

Hi everyone else!


----------



## jkb11

kfs1 said:


> Sars - Congrats on starting - the sooner the better I say. And I'm jealous about the BCPs. I HATE them.
> 
> JKB - Nooo. Step away from the tests, girl. Don't stress yourself out just yet - try to hold off before testing again if you can.
> 
> Beagle - Hope you feel better!
> 
> Erin - Wow. I can't believe how tired you are. I feel more tired than usual but not THAT tired. That said, I think it's a good sign! :) Let's just hope that it only lasts during the first trimester for you.
> 
> Babyw - I've had a lot of people guess that I'm having a boy because of my lack of symptoms but really, who knows?!?!? Every pregnancy is different, right?
> 
> Hi everyone else!


Haha I know I need to just that but I'm so bad:dohh: 
I'm gonna guess boy for you and girl for baby w!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle glad you're feeling better. Try a humidifier too, they help.

Terri good luck in the natural 2ww. I haven't had a girls night in a long long time. I hope you take that trip!!!


----------



## knitgirl

Hello!

I haven't really been on because work was so busy last week, that I didn't want to even open my computer over the weekend. I started to write this at around 9am and am just able to get back to it now, because work is again so busy. 

Thanks to everyone for thinking of me yesterday. The transfer went well. They transferred two 6 day blasts, one was hatching and is AB and the other was expanded and AA. We were told the transfer went really well, so now we wait. I started having a little cramping today, so am hoping that is a good sign. I've been on the PIO injections for almost a week, and that has given me sore boobs and I cry easily. The injections are not as bad as I thought they would be, not all that painful thank goodness, and there was only one time where I bled a fair amount. My DH is amazing at giving me the shots. 

I'll try to check in daily. I read online that some women have gotten a BFP at 5dp5dt, which would be 4dp6dt ... fingers crossed! I'll prob start testing tomorrow morning, just because it's hard to just sit and wait.


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> I haven't really been on because work was so busy last week, that I didn't want to even open my computer over the weekend. I started to write this at around 9am and am just able to get back to it now, because work is again so busy.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for thinking of me yesterday. The transfer went well. They transferred two 6 day blasts, one was hatching and is AB and the other was expanded and AA. We were told the transfer went really well, so now we wait. I started having a little cramping today, so am hoping that is a good sign. I've been on the PIO injections for almost a week, and that has given me sore boobs and I cry easily. The injections are not as bad as I thought they would be, not all that painful thank goodness, and there was only one time where I bled a fair amount. My DH is amazing at giving me the shots.
> 
> I'll try to check in daily. I read online that some women have gotten a BFP at 5dp5dt, which would be 4dp6dt ... fingers crossed! I'll prob start testing tomorrow morning, just because it's hard to just sit and wait.

Crossing fingers, those sound like 2 awesome blasts!!! I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## JCM

Y'all I was so sick all day yesterday and now today! Nausea is back and I tried EVERYTHING for acid reflux and nothing helped so they prescribed me some stuff last night. I threw up all damn day and I was considering urgent care. That's how bad I felt. Couldn't keep anything down. 
Jkb, my face was a mess the first trimester! They really do suck the beauty out of you! Haha! 
BabyW I am convinced you are having a girl. I remember my sickness really being bad week 9-11. I'm also going to try your breathing sleep exercise. 

Booger so sorry to hear about your dog! I'm glad you got to be there though. I'm going to be a mess when my dogs get old or sick.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Y'all I was so sick all day yesterday and now today! Nausea is back and I tried EVERYTHING for acid reflux and nothing helped so they prescribed me some stuff last night. I threw up all damn day and I was considering urgent care. That's how bad I felt. Couldn't keep anything down.
> Jkb, my face was a mess the first trimester! They really do suck the beauty out of you! Haha!
> BabyW I am convinced you are having a girl. I remember my sickness really being bad week 9-11. I'm also going to try your breathing sleep exercise.
> 
> Booger so sorry to hear about your dog! I'm glad you got to be there though. I'm going to be a mess when my dogs get old or sick.

Sorry mama, that's an awful feeling to have. I swear by a concoction my Grandmother makes and I know it sounds gross it tastes like lemonade. You take boiling water, add cream of tartar powder, juice of lemon and a little orange and let it cool. Then you sip an ounce an hr. I can find out exact measurements from my Grandma if you want.


----------



## JCM

That would be great! I will try anything...and the pregnant girl in me didn't even think it sounded gross! Lol


----------



## jkb11

I have a very faint bfp!:) done with a frer, urine held for 8 hours. Praying she sticks & keeps on growing. I really want to see and hear her heart beat.


----------



## ERosePW

Ahh, jkb!! Yayyy!! I jumped on specifically hoping to see an update, and it was the news I was hoping for! Oh, she is totally gonna stick and keep on growing, I just know it!! So exciting!:happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Knit - I know I posted you a congratulations message yesterday but it seems to have disappeared! Anyway, congratulations on the successful transfer! Sounds like you had some really strong embryos. :) 

JCM - Aww - you poor thing. Hope you're doing better today.

JKB - Congrats on the positive frer!!! :happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Knit, I'm so glad your transfer went well and it sounds like they put in some nice looking blasts. :) And yes, I got a very faint line at 4dp6dt. Jkb is 5dp6dt. And I'm pretty sure BabyW was really early too. Not that it happens every time, so don't get discouraged if not! That's still really early!

Jen, sooo sorry your nausea is back with a vengeance. :( How are you feeling today?? Better, I hope. Are you certain it's pregnancy related, or could you have caught a bug?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls!!! I'm cautiously excited, but one step closer to being able to hold her!!!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> I have a very faint bfp!:) done with a frer, urine held for 8 hours. Praying she sticks & keeps on growing. I really want to see and hear her heart beat.

Awesome!

Let's hope this thread stays on a winning streak! ;)


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> I have a very faint bfp!:) done with a frer, urine held for 8 hours. Praying she sticks & keeps on growing. I really want to see and hear her heart beat.


So exciting - congratulations!!!!


----------



## jkb11

I'm very excited! Can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> I'm very excited! Can't wait for you to test!!

Me?


----------



## knitgirl

Good morning! :coffee:

I didn't end up testing this morning, because I know it is way to early. But I had some more cramping yesterday and a little this morning. Also started feeling dizzy a few mins ago. And yesterday I was ready for bed by 7:30. I'm sure it's just from the progesterone, so am not letting those things get my hopes up, but I'm feeling really positive about the cramping. 

Fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies! :flower:

*jkb* - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hooray!!!! So happy for you. This is awesome. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*knitgirl* - Wahoo on your transfer!!! Can't wait to see your test results, too. 

*JCM* - Awwww, I'm sorry you are still so sick. I hope it was just buggy thing and that it's gone now. :hugs:

*Erin* - Sorry for the exhaustion! Hopefully, that's something that will pass quickly too. :sleep:

*Beagle* - I hope you're feeling better too!! Oh, and I forgot to say earlier that I really hope your husband can get one of those two promotions you mentioned. That would be great!!

*kfs* - Enjoy your lack of symptoms! It sounds like a lot of others are miserable. I can't believe that you are already almost in the second trimester. Crazy how times seems to fly for others!! 

*Sars* - Hooray on getting started so soon! So lucky you don't have to do the BCP lead in. 

*Terri* - Glad you had a good night out with your bestie. Those times are the best! And glad to hear you put a deposit down on your trip!! Hopefully, the talk with your husband was good. Have you decided about going back on birth control?? I bet your Super Bowl party menu is amazing - you're always cooking what sound like the best food.

*babywhisperer* - It's times like these when the terror threat gets raised that I'm glad I live in Podunkville. I'm sure I'd be a little nervous too if I were you! But I imagine you get used to it over time?? I can't even imagine having to commute by train. I am so spoiled. My office is 2.5 miles from my house. But there are times where living in this little drives me insane! People are pretty conservative and there's not a lot to do for entertainment. Oh well, everything is a trade-off, I suppose.

*LadySosa* - How are you doing????

Hello to everyone else!!!

I am having a $hit week. Sorry for the profanity but that's the only way to describe it. No motivation at work, ready to get things moving with my FET and having a personal crisis with one of my good friends. Ugh. Sometimes being an adult is just the pits. :grr:


----------



## LadySosa

Jkb - congrats! You must be so excited! Grow, little girl, grow!

Booger - sorry you're having a crappy week. The waiting can be so hard. January is the worst month in my opinion! And yes, I hear ya, sometimes being an adult stinks. Sometimes I look at my dog before I go to work, and I'm like, you've got it made dude. Sleeping all day, dreaming, dozing, not a care in the world. But then I remind myself that there's a lot of cool things that come with being a human (and an adult)...if not just to have opposable thumbs. ;)

Babyw - yikes on the terror risk! Stay safe lady! Hope you're feeling better.

Jen - sorry about the nausea! That does not sound fun.

Erin - hope your energy picks up! 

Beagle - sorry if you already mentioned this, but when is your transfer?

Knitgirl - congrats on a successful transfer! Can't wait to hear results. What made you decide to transfer 2 embryos?

Afm - the stimming is going well, the menopur and follistim are becoming easy peasy. The needles don't hurt and I can just get them done with barely any thought. However my nurse wanted me to start with Ganerilex this morning. THAT needle hurts. I tried two attempts this morning and I wasn't able to pierce the skin. I had to have my hubby do it. I had BW and US yesterday and they said I have lots of follicles and my lining is looking good. It's still early stages tho. I go back on Fri for more. I am just now starting to feel a little symptomatic. I was feeling very cranky yesterday and this morning. And today my belly is starting to feel a little bloated. Questions to you ladies:

1) When are we NOT supposed to have sex? Is that after the transfer? Not that I've been feeling like it anyways.
2) Is there any recovery time after the ER? Or can I just go right back to work the next day?

Hope you guys have a great morning!


----------



## jkb11

Knit girl- I do wish I would have been able to hold out til 6dpt to test but I'm not that patient, but I agree there is no way you would get anything 2 days after. I made a huge dinner last night and went and picked up my grandma to join us. It helped to be busy but relaxed. 

Booger - I hope your week gets better! I think being unsure and then being ready to get the transfer over with is just part of the process. "The sun will come out tomorrow.....";)


----------



## beaglemom

I was told to not have unprotected sex starting 15 days before ER.

I actually felt fine after my retrieval...I went home the rest of the day. It was the weekend & I was off the next week...but I could have gone back to work the next day if I wanted. I never used the pain meds I was prescribed...ibprofen did the trick for me. And I only really used that when my body just felt off. No real pain just minor bloating & cramping.

But everyone is different.

My transfer is set for Jan 29th. My first scan is on Friday. Booger I know how you feel with the waiting...you have had to wait much longer than me! But the positives on the thread just make me more impatient! I am just so excited for everyone & it makes me antsy & excited.


----------



## ERosePW

knit, I feel like the cramping is a good sign too.:thumbup: 

booger, sorry you're having a sh!t week! I hate when I'm unmotivated at work, ugh. I end up procrastinating things, and that makes for busier days later on, ha! I know its hard too when you're looking so forward to getting started with a FET! Its just about all I could think about too.

LadySosa, it seems all clinics are different, but my clinic didn't have an issue with sex during STIMs. The no-sex thing started after transfer for me and just went through test day. Everyone's ER recovery seems to be a bit different too, but unfortunately for me, mine wasn't one of the super easy ones. I was quite uncomfortable for the rest of the day, and that night. I had to take the vicodin that night to sleep because there was literally no comfortable position for me to lay in. But luckily, it was short-lived. The next day I was only uncomfortable for about half the day. After that, just a teensy bit, but mostly just bloated. When I went in for my transfer, I was still bloated and still had a little fluid in my abdomen, so I guess that explained my experience. I think it's been pretty easy-peasy for the others so far.

beagle, yay for the 29th, wuhu!!! So exciting that it's coming up! I'll make sure i have your date correct on the front page.


----------



## booger76

I don't remember if we had restrictions on sex. Haha. We're not super frisky and I was away from my DH for most of the stimming anyway. Plus, there was no way he was getting anywhere near me once I could start to feel my follicles getting big.

I went back to work the day after retrieval. I was a little tender but I felt good enough to go to work and it was a day where I was running around and on my feet all day. I did take some Tylenol 3 the day of retrieval but mainly just so I could sleep well that night since I was a little crampy.

Yes - I'm just getting more impatient. I have gone from my episodes of doubt to just wanting my baby now! Hehe. January and February are the worst months too, in my opinion. But it's January 14 so it's almost half over already. I'm just in a mood - this too shall pass!


----------



## beaglemom

I know I am counting down until my first scan. Usually when the scans start, the days start going by faster. One when more meds are added it seems to be faster. I won't start P until after my bloodwork on the 23rd.

Work is so SLOW for me right now. I just sit at my computer all day with almost nothing to do. Everything is at a stand still...waiting on my bankers to get some things moving for me.

Erin, glad you have your scan pic up. I suppose they confirmed only 1 baby in there :) I am pretty sure my FET date was already updated on page 1...but thanks for keeping that going. I love looking at our progress & who is next in line. I think our successes & waiting list are almost even now!


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - YAY!!!! Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you.

Knitgirl - Congrats on your transfer. I can't wait for you to test.

Booger76 - I'm sorry you've had a shitty week. I hope it gets better :)

LadySosa - We were just told not to have sex after the ER all the way until after my test date. Then after I got a positive I was told to keep abstaining. I was never told anything about not having sex before hand, and we actually BD a few days before the ER to "clean the pipes" lol. I was told it was fine to go back to work the next day. Just keep advil on hand, in case you need it.

Beaglemom - Are you feeling better today? I started getting sick last night. At first I thought it was my allergies but I woke up this morning with congestion in my chest, so now I know it's something more and we're leaving in two days. Boooo!!!

Babywhisperer - Keep safe girly. That is scary!! I also think you're having a girl. We should take a poll lol.

Erin - I hope the exhaustion doesn't last for much longer. But isn't it worth it :) I love the new picture too.

JMC - I hope you feel better soon!! That sucks to be having morning sickness this late in your pregnancy. There should be a rule that it stops immediately at 12 weeks lol :)

Terri - I miss you!! How are you? I was thinking about you and your BCP. Have you guys considered, not trying but not preventing? Or do you just want to eliminate any chance for a while?

I was thinking, I would love to know everyone's first name. I know Erin's and Terri's of course. And Booger76, because we have the same name lol. And Jen's. But I would love to know Beaglemom, Babywhisperer, jkb11, knitgirl, LadySosa, kfs1, Sars. I'm sorry if they've been mentioned before and I missed it. And of course if you don't want to share, no problem.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> I have a very faint bfp!:) done with a frer, urine held for 8 hours. Praying she sticks & keeps on growing. I really want to see and hear her heart beat.

Yeah!!!! I had a good feeling and still do!! Congrats! So happy for you.

Jen here is the recipe:
1 pint boiled water
juice of 1/2 orange or 1/4 cup OJ concentrate
Juice 1/2 lemon or 1/4 cup lemon juice
1level tsp cream of tartar
sugar to taste (I use very little)
let chill and sip 1oz per hour


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Jkb - congrats! You must be so excited! Grow, little girl, grow!
> 
> Booger - sorry you're having a crappy week. The waiting can be so hard. January is the worst month in my opinion! And yes, I hear ya, sometimes being an adult stinks. Sometimes I look at my dog before I go to work, and I'm like, you've got it made dude. Sleeping all day, dreaming, dozing, not a care in the world. But then I remind myself that there's a lot of cool things that come with being a human (and an adult)...if not just to have opposable thumbs. ;)
> 
> Babyw - yikes on the terror risk! Stay safe lady! Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Jen - sorry about the nausea! That does not sound fun.
> 
> Erin - hope your energy picks up!
> 
> Beagle - sorry if you already mentioned this, but when is your transfer?
> 
> Knitgirl - congrats on a successful transfer! Can't wait to hear results. What made you decide to transfer 2 embryos?
> 
> Afm - the stimming is going well, the menopur and follistim are becoming easy peasy. The needles don't hurt and I can just get them done with barely any thought. However my nurse wanted me to start with Ganerilex this morning. THAT needle hurts. I tried two attempts this morning and I wasn't able to pierce the skin. I had to have my hubby do it. I had BW and US yesterday and they said I have lots of follicles and my lining is looking good. It's still early stages tho. I go back on Fri for more. I am just now starting to feel a little symptomatic. I was feeling very cranky yesterday and this morning. And today my belly is starting to feel a little bloated. Questions to you ladies:
> 
> 1) When are we NOT supposed to have sex? Is that after the transfer? Not that I've been feeling like it anyways.
> 2) Is there any recovery time after the ER? Or can I just go right back to work the next day?
> 
> Hope you guys have a great morning!

We transferred two this time because that is the recommendation for women my age, and we did not do PGS. Hoping at least one of them stick and is healthy!!


----------



## beaglemom

I am feeling much better. I skipped the Sudafed this morning to see how I feel. I feel this weak feeling in my throat. Like an ache. Hard to explain. But overall I think the cold is being kicked out finally. 

My name is Sarah


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Jkb - congrats! You must be so excited! Grow, little girl, grow!
> 
> Booger - sorry you're having a crappy week. The waiting can be so hard. January is the worst month in my opinion! And yes, I hear ya, sometimes being an adult stinks. Sometimes I look at my dog before I go to work, and I'm like, you've got it made dude. Sleeping all day, dreaming, dozing, not a care in the world. But then I remind myself that there's a lot of cool things that come with being a human (and an adult)...if not just to have opposable thumbs. ;)
> 
> Babyw - yikes on the terror risk! Stay safe lady! Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Jen - sorry about the nausea! That does not sound fun.
> 
> Erin - hope your energy picks up!
> 
> Beagle - sorry if you already mentioned this, but when is your transfer?
> 
> Knitgirl - congrats on a successful transfer! Can't wait to hear results. What made you decide to transfer 2 embryos?
> 
> Afm - the stimming is going well, the menopur and follistim are becoming easy peasy. The needles don't hurt and I can just get them done with barely any thought. However my nurse wanted me to start with Ganerilex this morning. THAT needle hurts. I tried two attempts this morning and I wasn't able to pierce the skin. I had to have my hubby do it. I had BW and US yesterday and they said I have lots of follicles and my lining is looking good. It's still early stages tho. I go back on Fri for more. I am just now starting to feel a little symptomatic. I was feeling very cranky yesterday and this morning. And today my belly is starting to feel a little bloated. Questions to you ladies:
> 
> 1) When are we NOT supposed to have sex? Is that after the transfer? Not that I've been feeling like it anyways.
> 2) Is there any recovery time after the ER? Or can I just go right back to work the next day?
> 
> Hope you guys have a great morning!

Forgot to add this response to your other questions. Our RE said no intercourse during stims because the ovaries can get so big and they could get injured. I decided to take the day off after my ER just in case I needed it. It was nice as I was still a little sore. Glad to hear you are doing pretty well with stims!


----------



## LadySosa

My name is Lindsey. :) Nice to 'meet' you! Hehe.

Thanks everyone for the answers to my questions. It sounds like every clinic is different! 

We are undecided about how many to transfer. We are leaning towards two, almost like, if we have twins, we'll be done (at least for a while!) with building our family! But it all depends on how the embies turn out. We keep going back and forth...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> jkb11 - YAY!!!! Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Knitgirl - Congrats on your transfer. I can't wait for you to test.
> 
> Booger76 - I'm sorry you've had a shitty week. I hope it gets better :)
> 
> LadySosa - We were just told not to have sex after the ER all the way until after my test date. Then after I got a positive I was told to keep abstaining. I was never told anything about not having sex before hand, and we actually BD a few days before the ER to "clean the pipes" lol. I was told it was fine to go back to work the next day. Just keep advil on hand, in case you need it.
> 
> Beaglemom - Are you feeling better today? I started getting sick last night. At first I thought it was my allergies but I woke up this morning with congestion in my chest, so now I know it's something more and we're leaving in two days. Boooo!!!
> 
> Babywhisperer - Keep safe girly. That is scary!! I also think you're having a girl. We should take a poll lol.
> 
> Erin - I hope the exhaustion doesn't last for much longer. But isn't it worth it :) I love the new picture too.
> 
> JMC - I hope you feel better soon!! That sucks to be having morning sickness this late in your pregnancy. There should be a rule that it stops immediately at 12 weeks lol :)
> 
> Terri - I miss you!! How are you? I was thinking about you and your BCP. Have you guys considered, not trying but not preventing? Or do you just want to eliminate any chance for a while?
> 
> I was thinking, I would love to know everyone's first name. I know Erin's and Terri's of course. And Booger76, because we have the same name lol. And Jen's. But I would love to know Beaglemom, Babywhisperer, jkb11, knitgirl, LadySosa, kfs1, Sars. I'm sorry if they've been mentioned before and I missed it. And of course if you don't want to share, no problem.

Well I'll find out soon enough if it is indeed a girl. Maybe the fatigue of working and coming home to a 1yr old is throwing me for a loop. It sucks I can't eat healthy while feeling nauseous. I need bread to soak up the acidity. I can't eat big meals, have to graze basically, too much food and it sits and I feel il. Digestion slows while prego so eating smaller meals helps.

My name is Sue! My nickname back in my single and drinking tequila days was Tsunami. It fit then but definitely not now!


----------



## jkb11

My name is Kimberly :)

We had no sex restrictions until now that we are in the tww. But I will wait a long time just to be safe. All my previous miscarriages have started a day after having sex.... Not sure if there is any connection but I'm taking no chances. Poor hubby. At least he got his experience with all his semen samples he provided;)


----------



## sars930

Erin, Love the photo change. I'm waiting for my blood results back, which could result in 3-6 weeks of BCP if she doesn't like where they are. (But this is the second time I've done the CD3 blood test and US and she was happy where I was last time.)

I had 13 follicles all measuring pretty close, although some of the ones on the right were about 1MM larger. I'd start with 150 of Follistim tonight. My other meds are Ganirelix and Pregnyl. My nurse said I'd be taking them later in the cycle for suppression and then (I think) the Pregnyl is the trigger. Not sure on that. My nurse said I would be taking two ovulation suppression meds, one my RE would dilute for me that I'd take over a longer period. I'm not sure if the Pregnyl can be used that way?

Then of course I have the progesterone for later.

It's funny everyone hates being on BCP. I've never minded it. I liked it because it helped my skin so much. 

Ok, now on to catch up on the thread.


----------



## sars930

OK... all caught up...

Im Sara as well. Just no H. Sars was a nickname from my roommates in college. (My last name began with an S). 

Nice to hear everyones real name. Now I have to try to line them up with the screen names.

Hope youre feeling better Beagle and that our pregnant ladies yucky symptoms have subsided.

Knitgirl I hope you're seeing some great test results. 

JKB- Thats awesome news!!!! Get comfy little girl, youve got 9 months in there.

Booger - I hope your week starts looking up. Ive certainly had quite a few doozies like that lately. I find its nothing a good, long run and a bottle of wine cant solve.

LadySosa- glad to hear everything is going well so far.

Last night, we cracked a bottle we've been saving for the past few years from Napa, which was fun. Since I'm hoping I soon won't be able to drink for a long time I figured it was worth opening a spendy bottle.


----------



## booger76

Well, it's probably obvious but I am an Amy too! 

Thanks for the empathy ladies. Things will get better. I have been working 10 hour days so that I can take Fridays off. That means I only have 1.5 days left this week. That already makes me feel better. Especially since I have Monday off of work too!

Sars - Funny you mention it - my face is clearer with the BCP. To be honest, it hasn't been that bad lately. I think it's because I have gotten used to them. Pregnyl will be your trigger and the Ganirelix is to keep you from ovulating before egg retrieval. Those are the exact same drugs I used, except that I also took a low-dose shot of hCG every night with my Follistim. I was on 300 units of Follistim but I took 150 in the am and then another 150 in the pm. It was definitely the easiest shot since I had the pen. Hardly even felt it most days. Good luck!!!

I have been enjoying a glass of wine or beer each night too. Figured I might as well do it while I can. I've also started training for a half-marathon. The weather has been cooperating so it's been great to get out and run in the fresh air.


----------



## kfs1

My name is Katie. :)

I know we had to hold out during the tww. I can't remember if we had to before that or not. About the ER, I was ok that say but realllly sore the following day and the day after. Like - the next day I couldn't really stand up straight. Guess everyone's different!


----------



## terripeachy

I have a lot of catching up to do. Jkb-awesome news!! Congrats. 
Knitgirl-glad all went well wih the transfer and I can't wait until your test date. 
Jen-sorry you're having nausea again. I thought you were out of that stage. Booo. 

BabyW- I gotta say, I love Tsunami!! I may have to call you that from now on. Hope all is getting better with you. 

Booger-sorry you've had such a horrible week. Make up with your friends. It's no fun not being friends with people you love. They don't come around often. :hugs:

ERose- limp noodle? That made me laugh, but sorry you're feeling weak and yucky. Hopefully it'll go away soon and you'll get some strength back. 

Beagle-hopefully your meds will knock that cold right outta the park. Baseball's coming!! Chicken noodle soup is so good. 

Amy-I was having an issue with hubs not being ready to be a dad and being responsible, so I was going to go back on the pill because I can deal with his irresponsibility, but I'm not risking having a kid with a dad who may or may not be around. When I told hubs that, he got a clue really quick (thankfully). So, I'm going to stay off the pill for a few months and see how it goes. I'll probably call shady grove next month and see what they say. I should go to a follow up appointment but I don't feel positive about what they will say so I kind of feel a smidge defeated. 

Hi to kfs1/Sars and whoever else I missed. More next time. Have a great week, sunshines.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- so good to hear from you. Thanks for the congrats! I'm glad you spoke with hubs and he got what you were saying. You are in my thoughts and I hope in the next little bit you get a big surprise! Is shady grove your only option or is there another facility near you? You obviously had implantation last time because you had +hcg. Which is a huge step. Maybe PIO ??? Or did you already do them?


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - It's hard for me to get excited over baseball with Jeter gone and A-Rod coming back. 

I am glad you were straight with your husband. I was worried about him with the stories about his immaturity. Sounds like he is waking up and realizing what a baby is all about. My husband needed the same talk. 

Shady Grove has a good rep right? If you are taking a few mo the off you and hubs should try supplements. For ego and sperm quality. After my final results it is something I wish we did. I am happy with my 2. But even pgs has no guaranty so more would have been better. I think we would have had better results if my husband had kept taking supplements.

Keep stopping by. We are love reading your posts!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Good for you girl for talking to your husband!! I hope his straightening up his act and taking this more seriously now. Didn't you mention something about having some polyps? Maybe that could be something to think about before you move on to your next round? Worth mentioning at your next appointment. In the meantime, no TTC thoughts. Just have fun on your trip!

Babyw - Didn't you have your appt yesterday?


----------



## knitgirl

Terri - good to hear from you! I'm glad you were able to talk with your husband. I read the comment above and it got me thinking. If you do have polyps, I'm surprised your RE didn't want you to have them removed. My RE found a polyp in my uterus and required that it be removed before moving ahead with IVF, as he said it could cause problems with implantation and increase risk of miscarriage. If you go back to your RE, you might want to talk to them about that.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Terri - I'm also glad to hear you had a nice discussion with your DH about things. Sometimes it's really hard to get them to understand what's up, you know? I hope he gets it now and you two are on the same page. You really should follow up with your clinic. At least maybe for the peace of mind. I doubt they'll be too negativeif that's what you are worried about. Don't feel defeated!!! I still think your chances are good if you take another shot. The statistics are in your favor now. Maybe having those fibroids taken care of is something to think about it. I have read where, depending on their location, they can impact fertility. Thanks for the advice about my friend. It's trying situation (well, at least for me) and I'm struggling over whether to keep the friendship or not or if it's just time to let it go. :shrug:

Beagle - I hear you about Jeter and stupid A-Rod. Ugh. 

Babywhisperer - How did your scan go?

How is everyone else doing??

It's my Friday! Hooray! And I'm going skiing tomorrow with a group of lady friends. :happydance: What does everyone else have planned for the weekend? We have Monday off from work and it's my big appointment for my mock transfer. Finally! I'm not going to lie, I'm super nervous the hysteroscopy won't have fixed the issue. I hope that's not the case but I'm trying to mentally prepare myself just in case. I guess we'll just move ahead with the transfer. There's not much else we could do at this point.


----------



## booger76

kfs - Look at your ticker! I can't believe you are 12 weeks now! :happydance:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone!

Booger - I'm sure the mock transfer will go great! I've got my fingers crossed for ya that all goes well. Don't be too nervous. Take a deep breath.

Terri - So good to hear from you! I'm glad you had a talk with the hubs and that he seems to understand now. It's good to be on the same page. Take your time in having the follow-up appointment. No harm in waiting till you're ready.

Oh man you guys, my brain feels so mushy. I don't know what's going on but I am just having such a hard time making it thru the week. I'm having a hard time focusing. This is the world's longest week!!! Friday can't come soon enough. I don't think I'm getting enough sleep. Between work and Spanish class and the stupid injections...Ugh. I'm getting really cranky too. My stomach is getting to the point of feeling like a pin cushion (now I get it, haha). I just want to stay home, curl up and not see or talk to anyone.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - Good for you girl for talking to your husband!! I hope his straightening up his act and taking this more seriously now. Didn't you mention something about having some polyps? Maybe that could be something to think about before you move on to your next round? Worth mentioning at your next appointment. In the meantime, no TTC thoughts. Just have fun on your trip!
> 
> Babyw - Didn't you have your appt yesterday?

Indeed I did, all look great. Baby was flipping all over the place. I will find out gender from blood test in 2 weeks, but technician said her gut says girl, but too soon to really tell. Here is the pic we got.
 



Attached Files:







3MO.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## booger76

Hang in there, LadySosa!!! It can get rough emotionally, for sure. One more day and it's the weekend. :hugs:

Babywhisperer - Glad the scan went well. Love the picture!


----------



## LadySosa

Wow, BabyW (or should I say tsunami, hehe)! You can see her face so clearly! So exciting!!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I think I thought you already had your 2nd mock. I am sure it will be fine.

I will try to work on our hardwood floors this weekend. My husband is working the weekend. He did the hard part on his days off. But he is horrible about making sure the boards click in to place. We really need to do it together...I hate using the saw & he can't make it fit. So I have to pull up about 3 or 4 rows & redo it. Not a big deal. I just don't understand why he can't see it. You can clearly feel it is not in place. Oh well.

We are off on Monday...so we are taking a trip to Charlotte. It's about 2 1/2 hours. There is an Ikea there & some other cool stuff we don't have locally. So we are going to look at the baby furniture there to see what we think. I just need some ideas on where to start. No plans on buying anything.


----------



## Weezy9

Terri Glad you had a good talk with your DH. Hope he get his act together. Am I reading you have a polyp? I have had 2 over the last 18 -24 months. Been told it's generally benign but may cause mid cycle spotting and cause confusion with implantation bleeding so best to remove it. enjoy your time away from TTC xx


----------



## jkb11

Baby w love the ultra sound pic! Congrats on everything checking out ok and possibly a girl!!! 

Lady Sosa- sorry it's one of those weeks for you. Hang in there. Not much longer!


I took another test this am. It's a tiny bit darker but not much. Which makes me worry. I'm not going to test tomorrow but will on Saturday. That way there's a full 48 hours for it to double.
How fast did y'all's test get darker??( ladies with bfp)


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Baby w love the ultra sound pic! Congrats on everything checking out ok and possibly a girl!!!
> 
> Lady Sosa- sorry it's one of those weeks for you. Hang in there. Not much longer!
> 
> 
> I took another test this am. It's a tiny bit darker but not much. Which makes me worry. I'm not going to test tomorrow but will on Saturday. That way there's a full 48 hours for it to double.
> How fast did y'all's test get darker??( ladies with bfp)

I think as long as it is not getting lighter it is fine. Have you told your office you have a positive? Maybe they will move up your test date.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Baby w love the ultra sound pic! Congrats on everything checking out ok and possibly a girl!!!
> 
> Lady Sosa- sorry it's one of those weeks for you. Hang in there. Not much longer!
> 
> 
> I took another test this am. It's a tiny bit darker but not much. Which makes me worry. I'm not going to test tomorrow but will on Saturday. That way there's a full 48 hours for it to double.
> How fast did y'all's test get darker??( ladies with bfp)

Thank you. In the beginning they don't get incrementally darker from one day to the next, but after 2 days you should notice as it doubles in that span of time. Each test even in the same box can be different. Some of my tests after getting a bfp didn't make full lines, they were fragmented, bad ink batch. Take a breath, you are prego, relax and let your body do what it knows to do. And look at it like this, you have enough hcg to register on a hpt and it has gotten darker. You are well on your way lady!! Congrats again!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Wow, BabyW (or should I say tsunami, hehe)! You can see her face so clearly! So exciting!!

Thank you! I am now hoping it's a girl, especially since we have yet to have one in my family. My grandmother has 5 great grandsons!!! Dh loved the scan, he kept talking to the screen like "Hi baby, hi there little one", it was cute. We found out another friend is prego, she's due 7/1, my other friend is due 7/7, and I'm 7/29. One of them has confirmed it's a girl, the other might not find out.


----------



## beaglemom

I can't imagine not knowing...it would KILL me!

My husband was asking last night about the 2 embryos if it had to be both boys or both girls what would I want. I said girls. Because I desperately want my mom to have a grand daughter. But ideally we would have one of each & they would both stick!


----------



## knitgirl

Hi everyone. Sorry I'm not responding to all the updates, but work is stressful and I feel like a crazy lady with this TWW. :wacko: I'm 3dp6dt and am having a hard time waiting to find out if one or both of these frosties stuck. I totally wish now that we had PGS done. Can those of you with BFPs remind me when you got your BFP and if you tested in the days leading up to it? Might help me get a grip. Thanks so much. :flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I'm not responding to all the updates, but work is stressful and I feel like a crazy lady with this TWW. :wacko: I'm 3dp6dt and am having a hard time waiting to find out if one or both of these frosties stuck. I totally wish now that we had PGS done. Can those of you with BFPs remind me when you got your BFP and if you tested in the days leading up to it? Might help me get a grip. Thanks so much. :flower:

Relax lady, try and stay as busy as possible. I did a 5dt and got the faintest bfp on 4dp at night, and another the next morning, but very very faint. Try and hold out a day or 2 more to not get discouraged. The only reason I tested was b/c I got a wave of nausea, headache the could kill someone, and heartburn after eating a banana. With my 1st I didn't get a bfp until the equivalent of 12dpo with IUI and I had zero symptoms.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks ladies, I'm trying my hardest to stay positive and not worry, it's just happened so many times before. I'm going to bank on PIO being my magic fix! Knit girl- I understand too well where you are. I did find online where technically hcg shouldn't start being secreted until 6dp a 5dt. I'm sure you will be pleasantly surprised very soon! I had 6 day blast and on 4dpt I got a negative and then very faint on 5dpt. 

Beagle I haven't called my dr yet but I am going to request them to let me come in one day early for my beta, because I have to work Friday. I don't want to go in too soon because I really want to see a nice big number!


----------



## jkb11

The website is ivfadventure.com


----------



## knitgirl

It's 3:55am and I have a 4dp6dt squinter!!! I've attached the pic. I don't know if you guys can see it, but DH and I def can. I had him check to make sure I wasn't hallucinating. Darn!! I just previewed the post and you can't really see it. It's pretty faint and shows up in the pic on my phone, but not in the attachment. Boo! But it's there. :) We're cautiously optimistic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 35


----------



## jkb11

Knit girl- I can totally see it! Congrats girly


----------



## kfs1

Knit - I see it, too! Congrats! Why are you up at 4 am?!?!


----------



## jkb11

I was rushing to make it to a meeting this am. But done now so wanted to celebrate:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny:

Congrats again girly







knitgirl said:


> It's 3:55am and I have a 4dp6dt squinter!!! I've attached the pic. I don't know if you guys can see it, but DH and I def can. I had him check to make sure I wasn't hallucinating. Darn!! I just previewed the post and you can't really see it. It's pretty faint and shows up in the pic on my phone, but not in the attachment. Boo! But it's there. :) We're cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> It's 3:55am and I have a 4dp6dt squinter!!! I've attached the pic. I don't know if you guys can see it, but DH and I def can. I had him check to make sure I wasn't hallucinating. Darn!! I just previewed the post and you can't really see it. It's pretty faint and shows up in the pic on my phone, but not in the attachment. Boo! But it's there. :) We're cautiously optimistic!

Woohoo!!!! Congrats girl! So happy for you!! Wow the success on this thread sure have grown, let's keep it going!


----------



## beaglemom

I see the line too. I had to wait until I was on a computer to see it though.

My scan went fine. My lining is at 9 & she said they look for 7. So now I just need to wait for my blood work.


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> Knit - I see it, too! Congrats! Why are you up at 4 am?!?!

I woke up and had to go to the bathroom and wanted to test this morning with FMU, so that's why it was so early. Needless to say, we didn't really get much sleep after that!


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> I was rushing to make it to a meeting this am. But done now so wanted to celebrate:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny:
> 
> Congrats again girly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl said:
> 
> 
> It's 3:55am and I have a 4dp6dt squinter!!! I've attached the pic. I don't know if you guys can see it, but DH and I def can. I had him check to make sure I wasn't hallucinating. Darn!! I just previewed the post and you can't really see it. It's pretty faint and shows up in the pic on my phone, but not in the attachment. Boo! But it's there. :) We're cautiously optimistic!Click to expand...


Thanks again and for all the enthusiasm!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Estrogen level is good...another scan on Friday.

I am so happy everyone is getting 2 lines! Let's keep it going!


----------



## moni77

Wow great week!!!!

I see the line Knit! We need more line porn on here ladies!

I'm so glad for all the good news! :happydance::happydance:

AFM - Went to the hospital over the weekend (baby is fine). I had a coughing fit and thought that I cracked a rib it was so painful I couldn't breath or move. The ER sent me up to labor and delivery because I am over 20 weeks. I went up with another woman who was in labor and 9 mnths pregnant and they started questioning me first. I was like, I am not in labor, my pain is up in my rib area - help her first. 2 hours later they finally got to me, ugh! Once the night staff came in though it was much smoother. No cracked ribs, just a muscle sprain. Spent the next 3 days in bed and I am feeling much better, plus coughing a lot less - so I am kindof glad it happened. Been having a lot of heartburn this week though - not sure if it is from all the Tylenol I was ingesting for the pain. I felt like such a baby but it really did hurt! Hubby took good care of me - so that was nice to see. I also got a peak at the local hospital L&D unit and I am glad that I am choosing to have the baby by my office and not my home, even though the local hosp is well known, I was not impressed by them.

Looking forward to more great news on this thread!!!

Oh and my name is Monica. Hi to everyone else!


----------



## LadySosa

Yay, knit! So excited for you!!! I bet you and DH were over the moon when yous aw that. Congrats.

Moni- yikes! That sounds like a sucky weekend. Sorry you had to go to the ER. Coughing like that is no bueno, especially when you have a little one in your tummy. I'm glad you are feeling better though. And glad your hubby took good care of you. :) He will be a great dad, I'm sure!

Afm, had bloodwork and u/s this morning. Everything's looking good! Lots of big follicles! Haven't heard yet on the blood results, so I'll hear from my nurse this afternoon with more info. I've got more bloodwork and U/S tomorrow morning and I'll be triggering either Saturday or Sunday! Eeeeee! Then ER will be probably Monday but maybe Tuesday. I'm excited! They seem really confident that they will get a lot of eggs. That's so good to hear. And March 3 is locked down for the transfer. Today my belly is feeling reeaally full but for the most part I feel great. My DH forgot to take his Zithromax. Yikes! Our nurse said that it "didn't really matter" when he took it, so long as he took it before the collection, so we just kept putting it off. Then we shoved it in a drawer and forgot about it. I found it this morning and was like "oh shit!" So he'll take it tonight. Hopefully it's not too close to the collection time... happy Friday everyone! Any exciting weekend plans??


----------



## jkb11

Beagle and lady Sosa - so glad things are on target for you two! Can't wait for some more bfp! Also, lady Sosa- my hubby was very noncompliant with his antibiotics just because they made him sick, but we did just fine egg retrieval wise:) I'm pretty sure it's just to treat any unknown/possible STDs. But they do it for everyone.

Moni- I'm so glad you're feeling better! It's super attractive when our hubby's step up and are there for us. Glad your hubby was with you!

So I plan to test witha frer in the am. I did cave and use my last dollar store cheapie this am and I have been very anxious all day. It was a different brand test so I keep telling myself that but it was still very light. Everyone please say a prayer that it is super dark tomorrow! I called my RE to update and see if they could change my beta from Friday to Thursday because I work Friday and she told me to come on in Monday because they had scheduled me like I had a fresh transfer. Which I knew they had goofed and done but I wanted to see a big hcg level. Oh well I will go on in Monday.


----------



## jkb11

Line is a little darker this am. Still not as dark as the control line. Going to wait til Monday and get my beta. 

Do you ladies with bfp mind reminding me of your beta levels and how many days post transfer it was taken at.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Yay, knit! So excited for you!!! I bet you and DH were over the moon when yous aw that. Congrats.
> 
> Moni- yikes! That sounds like a sucky weekend. Sorry you had to go to the ER. Coughing like that is no bueno, especially when you have a little one in your tummy. I'm glad you are feeling better though. And glad your hubby took good care of you. :) He will be a great dad, I'm sure!
> 
> Afm, had bloodwork and u/s this morning. Everything's looking good! Lots of big follicles! Haven't heard yet on the blood results, so I'll hear from my nurse this afternoon with more info. I've got more bloodwork and U/S tomorrow morning and I'll be triggering either Saturday or Sunday! Eeeeee! Then ER will be probably Monday but maybe Tuesday. I'm excited! They seem really confident that they will get a lot of eggs. That's so good to hear. And March 3 is locked down for the transfer. Today my belly is feeling reeaally full but for the most part I feel great. My DH forgot to take his Zithromax. Yikes! Our nurse said that it "didn't really matter" when he took it, so long as he took it before the collection, so we just kept putting it off. Then we shoved it in a drawer and forgot about it. I found it this morning and was like "oh shit!" So he'll take it tonight. Hopefully it's not too close to the collection time... happy Friday everyone! Any exciting weekend plans??


Great progress!! Don't worry too much about the antibiotic. If he starts asap he should be fine. You're getting close!!!

Monica I'm so sorry able it the coughing and muscle sprain. I hope it keeps improving. Is it the cold air that triggers it, and would a warm humidifier help at all?

As for betas I think mine are in my siggy. If not I think my first was done 9dp5dt and was under 200 and on 12dp5dt was under 800. You can check the betabase site to see that very low betas went on the have heartbeats. Hang in there. I know the waiting is a killer.


----------



## kfs1

Jkb - these were my betas. That said, you have to take it day by day. My second beta wasn't that great and I was sooooo upset but it ended up being fine.
105 - 10dp5dt
244 - 13 dp
517 - 15 dp
3749 - 20dp

Moni - wow. What a week you've had. Glad to hear that you're ok though.

Ladysosa/beagle- woooohooo for progress ladies! Keep the reports coming! :)


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls! Kfs your numbers are very encouraging to me. Since you started off on the lower side but then took off. Hopefully my numbers will rise lots between now and Monday.

I found a neat website... Peeonastickaddict.com 
It shows pics of frer test and what the beta level was at the time of the test.
It just goes to show how different even the same brand test are


----------



## knitgirl

Quiet thread this weekend!

Jkb- good luck on your beta tomorrow! 

Beagle - sounds like you are on your way!

Lady - good luck with your ER! I bet they get a ton of eggs. 

Moni - so glad to hear you're on the mend! 

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all enjoying your weekends. 

AFM - my dh didn't have to take antibiotics prior to retrieval. Interesting how clinics have such different protocols. 

My FRERs have been getting darker every day! I've started having waves of nausea and with my last pregnancy it didn't start for a few weeks. Twins perhaps? I called to see if I could go in early for my beta, but they said they don't do them earlier than 10dp6dt because it can cause unnecessary anxiety if the beta is low. We'll just have to be patient. I'm trying not to get too excited, but remain cautiously optimistic. :)


----------



## moni77

My numbers are in my signature. I never had really strong lines until a week after the first beta. They also get darker as the day goes on. 

Yeah the cold air is what is killing me. I am fine indoors, its just going out that hurts.


----------



## sars930

JKB: good luck on your beta! Hope it is super high for you.

Knitgirl: hope those lines keep getting darker.

Moni: hope you're feeling better.

LadySosa: good luck with the retrieval! Hope it isn't too rough on you. 

I've had a crazy few days at work and socially, which has been nice b/c it was distracting. I haven't had time to pop in with an update, although I have been reading.

I started stimming Wednesday night with 150 of Follistim. I've actually found the injection pretty much painless. I've had moderate headaches and been tired but I've still been runnning, working out and living my normal life. 

I went in for an appointment Saturday, which she said was a tad early, but because I'm pretty petite she wanted to make sure she wasn't under dosing me. Saturday I had 18 follicles measuring from 6 MM-10 MM so my RE is expecting Monday night I will have to start adding in Pregnvl for ovulation suppression. I'm going in for bloodwork and an US tomorrow Monday AM. She said then she will dilute the Pregnyl for me. Not totally clear on why, forgot to ask. 

She's expecting I will trigger Friday and have the ER on Sunday, which sucks a tad b/c I am supposed to go out to dinner with my oldest friends in the world for dinner Sunday night. It took us three months to find a date that worked but they will certainly understand.

My RE is hoping to get to 5D before the transfer so we'll see. We're only transferring one per the guidelines for my age. They haven't prescribed DH any antibiotics but did tell us to get "intimate," which my RE said with a big eyebrow raise, like, ya know what I mean, right?

I feel blessed this hasn't been too awful so far. Just a slight nuisance. I'm only just starting to feel a little bloated. You can actually see two, weird bumps in my stomach.

Hoping for lots more strong positive lines on this thread!Hope all the pregnant ladies are feeling good and babies are growing strong.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls! I got it drawn so I'm just waiting for the results.

Knit girl- yay for the test getting darker!! Twins would be so exciting!!!

Moni I haven't tried testing later in the day but a lot of people say theirs progress like that. Hope your feeling well today! Stay out of this nasty cold weather, if possible.

SARS- glad the stimming is going well for you! 18 follicles is awesome! Can't wait to hear your reports.

Hi everybody else!!! Hope y'all have a great week.


----------



## LadySosa

45 eggs! Woo. Feeling groggy from the anesthesia but it sure was an easy procedure. I'll check back in later once I'm feeling more coherent but just wanted to give a quick update!


----------



## jkb11

Betas 29.


----------



## knitgirl

Sars - glad to hear stimming is going well.

Lady - OMG that's a ton of eggs! Way to go!!

jkb - thanks for checking in. what did they say about that?


----------



## sars930

WOW! No wonder you were feeling uncomfortable Lady Sosa. That is a whole lot of eggs. Congrats! Hope you're feeling good still.

JKB: Finger's crossed for you that keeps going up and up and up.


----------



## jkb11

Lady-45! That's awesome. Congrats!!!

29 is extremely low for 10dp6dt. It means I will probably miscarry. I'm praying for a miracle. Online I have found a few stories of extremely low betas going on to be live births. They added vaginal progesterone in addition to my PIO shots. It shouldn't be this hard, you know. The dr has not spoke with me. The nurse just called with the results and she said it is low but, hopefully it will be at least 60 on Wednesday. For me to take a deep breath and not stress over it.


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> Lady-45! That's awesome. Congrats!!!
> 
> 29 is extremely low for 10dp6dt. It means I will probably miscarry. I'm praying for a miracle. Online I have found a few stories of extremely low betas going on to be live births. They added vaginal progesterone in addition to my PIO shots. It shouldn't be this hard, you know. The dr has not spoke with me. The nurse just called with the results and she said it is low but, hopefully it will be at least 60 on Wednesday. For me to take a deep breath and not stress over it.

Thinking of you - fingers crossed that it continues to rise. :hugs:


----------



## sars930

JKB: Sending you lots of prayers and good vibes that your numbers keep rising!!


----------



## LadySosa

Jkb- sorry to hear that. But your nurse is right, don't stress too much. We've certainly seen a lot of low initial betas with good results here on this thread. Keep praying and stay positive! Sending good vibes your way. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> 45 eggs! Woo. Feeling groggy from the anesthesia but it sure was an easy procedure. I'll check back in later once I'm feeling more coherent but just wanted to give a quick update!

Wowzers, 45!!! How are you feeling?

Jkb & knitgirl how are you ladies doing??

Monica I hope you're feeling better.

Not much to report from me, but no nausea since Thurs woohoo! I did have 2 bouts of bad chills with 100 degree low grade fever. It goes away after an hour, so bizarre. Long weekend was good, took Jack to a fundraiser for our neighbor who had a fire. They had soccer and track clinics for kids and all he wanted to do was play with the big kids. He was kicking the soccer ball and running with a baton up and down this indoor field. A woman approached us and asked if Jack was 2 yet since they have clinics for soccer starting that young. I told her he was 13mo old and she gave me her card. They have a 12-24mo program for soccer and movement in our town, teaching them coordination and she thinks he'd be great. I was so excited to hear this because they have a class at 9:30 on Saturdays, it's after he eats his cereal and before his nap. He needs to expend his energy and this will be perfect since he's climbing the walls this Winter. Sunday was so awful weather wise, freezing rain and dh was whining how he wanted to go ice skating. Well he went to take out the garbage and ended up sliding and falling in the driveway, only thing hurt is his pride b/c I told him there was black ice and he waived me off. Lol! Hope everyone had a safe weekend!


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> LadySosa said:
> 
> 
> 45 eggs! Woo. Feeling groggy from the anesthesia but it sure was an easy procedure. I'll check back in later once I'm feeling more coherent but just wanted to give a quick update!
> 
> Wowzers, 45!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Jkb & knitgirl how are you ladies doing??
> 
> Monica I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Not much to report from me, but no nausea since Thurs woohoo! I did have 2 bouts of bad chills with 100 degree low grade fever. It goes away after an hour, so bizarre. Long weekend was good, took Jack to a fundraiser for our neighbor who had a fire. They had soccer and track clinics for kids and all he wanted to do was play with the big kids. He was kicking the soccer ball and running with a baton up and down this indoor field. A woman approached us and asked if Jack was 2 yet since they have clinics for soccer starting that young. I told her he was 13mo old and she gave me her card. They have a 12-24mo program for soccer and movement in our town, teaching them coordination and she thinks he'd be great. I was so excited to hear this because they have a class at 9:30 on Saturdays, it's after he eats his cereal and before his nap. He needs to expend his energy and this will be perfect since he's climbing the walls this Winter. Sunday was so awful weather wise, freezing rain and dh was whining how he wanted to go ice skating. Well he went to take out the garbage and ended up sliding and falling in the driveway, only thing hurt is his pride b/c I told him there was black ice and he waived me off. Lol! Hope everyone had a safe weekend!Click to expand...

I'm doing well - beta is on Thursday. But the FRER's are making me a little nervous, because they are not all the same in terms of dye. This most recent box seems to have lighter control lines, so the prego line is also lighter ... I'm sure it's fine, but I just want my beta!

Glad to hear your nausea is getting better!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Lady-45! That's awesome. Congrats!!!
> 
> 29 is extremely low for 10dp6dt. It means I will probably miscarry. I'm praying for a miracle. Online I have found a few stories of extremely low betas going on to be live births. They added vaginal progesterone in addition to my PIO shots. It shouldn't be this hard, you know. The dr has not spoke with me. The nurse just called with the results and she said it is low but, hopefully it will be at least 60 on Wednesday. For me to take a deep breath and not stress over it.

Don't stress, like everyone has said, plenty of low betas have gone on to be healthy beans, you can see that on the betabase site. Crossing fingers it increases as it should tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

jkb - good luck. 29 is low, but high enough to pick up on a hpt. I hope it doubles for you. We have had a few ladies start out with a low beta. GOOD LUCK!

sars - you are having some good progress...good luck!

LadySosa - hope you are feeling ok...good thing you are doing FET after so many eggs.

knitgirl - I hope Thurs comes fast for you.

So I have my next scan on Friday. I can't wait...mainly because I am so anxious for next week. My husband had his phone interview yesterday & he has a walk through on the 28th...close call with my transfer being on the 29th. Hopefully it isn't rescheduled. He works retail, so a "walk through" is where he walks through another store & gives them notes. The associates let the managers know how they felt about their interaction with the candidates. Then they also give them real life scenarios to work through. My husband has done this once before. He did a great job but was beat out by someone higher up than him. I think he has a good shot.

We went shopping out of town & it was great. I think we are doing our whole nursery with Ikea...we love that place...just wish there was one closer. I also went to a couple of the baby consignment stores I like. All their Christmas was 70% off. I found another store with a ton of onsies 50% off & already marked $1...so I paid 50 cent for most of them. Just really wish I knew the gender...I could have really stocked up. I am ready to start sorting through all my stuff. I shouldn't really buy anymore until then...need to figure out what sizes I already have & what I need more of. I love getting all these deals. I think I spent about $15 & got at least 10-15 onsies & sleepers.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*jkb* - Hang in there! I am sending all the positive and sticky vibes that I can muster up your way. :dust:

*knit* - Congrats on your positive HPT. I really hope your beta goes well on Thursday.

*LadySosa* - Holy moly!! 45 eggs!!! That is an amazing haul! I hope you are feeling okay. I think a freeze all was definitely the right call. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report. How about them Seahawks???

*Beagle* - Our little bargain shopper! :haha: You sure know how to get the deals. I hope your husband's walk-through goes well!! Good luck to him. 

*babywhisperer* - Glad you are feeling better. That's got to be a bit of a relief. I can only imagine what a group of 1-2 year olds playing soccer must be like - too cute!

*sars930* - Glad to hear the stimming is going well. Just a few more days to go! Don't cancel dinner plans yet, even if you have retrieval that day, you might feel like going. Everyone is different.

*moni* - Sorry about your trip to the ER. That sounds so painful. I'm glad you were able to rest up and are feeling a bit better. :hugs:

Hello to *kfs, Erin, Terri, Jen, weezy,* and *Amy*!!! How are you ladies doing?

Ugh. Back to work this morning. At least it's another short week. Three days for me - woot woot! Weekend was nice. Skiing on Friday, housework on Saturday, and then Sunday DH and I went ahead and drove over to the city my clinic is in so we wouldn't have to do it all in one day (mainly since the weather was kind of crappy). Yesterday was my mock transfer to see if the hysteroscopy in December fixed my problematic bump and I'm ecstatic to report that it did. :wohoo::wohoo: This 3rd mock was a breeze!! I am so relieved. The nurses and my doctor were giving me high fives afterward. It was kind of funny. So, Lupron injections start Thursday and I'm on my merry way for transfer on February 23. :happydance:


----------



## LadySosa

Booger - woohoo!!! So glad that the hysteroscopy worked and that the mock was easy! Feb 23 will be here before you know it! I start Lupron injections Thursday too. :) Oh yeah, my Hawks are SUPERBOWL bound!!! Yeayah!! What a game, huh? After it was over there was screaming, fireworks and car honking in our neighborhood. It sounded like a war zone. 

BabyW - That's exciting that Jack will be getting started playing soccer so young! What a perfect activity to keep him busy this winter. Several years ago I coached an under-7 boys soccer team. It was TOUGH. Many of the kids never even encountered a soccer ball before let alone knew how to play the game. So it's a good thing he's getting going early - it will help with his coordination I bet! Glad you're (sort of) feeling better!

Beagle - good luck to your hubby! Sounds like everything is coming along. He'll get the new job and you'll be preggo. :) Transfer is coming soon! And yay for bargains, that's always nice to get such a good deal.

Knitgirl - Two more days! It must feel like an eternity, I'm sure! Keep yourself busy with other things and it will be here before you know it.

Hi everyone! The thread was pretty quiet over the weekend. How are all the preggo gals doing?

Afm I feel great today! I was somewhat uncomfortable leading up to the ER but the morning of I was SUPER uncomfortable, so I was glad to get it done. The procedure itself was fast, easy, I didn't experience any nausea (thank god) and I was up and about that afternoon. We even walked our dog since the sun was out, it was like a .75 mile walk. Might've been pushing it a little but I felt fine. So, Sars, Booger is right, you may not want to cancel your dinner plans just yet. :)

I still cannot believe how many eggs we got. My doc said she just grabbed every egg she saw, even if they didn't look perfect. Can't wait for the fertilization report this afternoon! I'll keep you guys posted!!


----------



## kfs1

Sars - I'm so happy to hear that things are progressing so well. Glad you're feeling OK, aside from being bloated. I was the same way - felt so gross by the end.

Ladysosa - WOW. 45 eggs!?!? You must be ecstatic. I hope you're feeling well.

JKB - I know easier said than done but try not to freak out just yet. Remember - a lot of people start off with low numbers and then end up OK.

Knit - I can't wait for your appt either! Try to keep yourself busy until then.

Babyw - Great news about the soccer clinic. Sounds like the perfect thing to fill up some dreary winter Saturdays. The weather Sunday was so bad! We didn't go anywhere.

Beagle - Good luck at your next scan!

Booger - I'm so happy to hear that your mock transfer went well! Woohooo. One step closer!

My first trimester screening went well. New pic in signature. Everything looked good on the sonogram but baby wasn't cooperating too well so I couldn't see very much - hard for the tech to get measurements. I had bloods and the materni21 test done - results in next week.


----------



## beaglemom

Great news Booger!

Oh & I forgot to mention I started working on my taxes a little. I am so curious about my refund this time. Adding up all my medical expenses. I can even deduct mileage. That's 162 miles each time I had an appointment with the RE!


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> *jkb* - Hang in there! I am sending all the positive and sticky vibes that I can muster up your way. :dust:
> 
> *knit* - Congrats on your positive HPT. I really hope your beta goes well on Thursday.
> 
> *LadySosa* - Holy moly!! 45 eggs!!! That is an amazing haul! I hope you are feeling okay. I think a freeze all was definitely the right call. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report. How about them Seahawks???
> 
> *Beagle* - Our little bargain shopper! :haha: You sure know how to get the deals. I hope your husband's walk-through goes well!! Good luck to him.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Glad you are feeling better. That's got to be a bit of a relief. I can only imagine what a group of 1-2 year olds playing soccer must be like - too cute!
> 
> *sars930* - Glad to hear the stimming is going well. Just a few more days to go! Don't cancel dinner plans yet, even if you have retrieval that day, you might feel like going. Everyone is different.
> 
> *moni* - Sorry about your trip to the ER. That sounds so painful. I'm glad you were able to rest up and are feeling a bit better. :hugs:
> 
> Hello to *kfs, Erin, Terri, Jen, weezy,* and *Amy*!!! How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Ugh. Back to work this morning. At least it's another short week. Three days for me - woot woot! Weekend was nice. Skiing on Friday, housework on Saturday, and then Sunday DH and I went ahead and drove over to the city my clinic is in so we wouldn't have to do it all in one day (mainly since the weather was kind of crappy). Yesterday was my mock transfer to see if the hysteroscopy in December fixed my problematic bump and I'm ecstatic to report that it did. :wohoo::wohoo: This 3rd mock was a breeze!! I am so relieved. The nurses and my doctor were giving me high fives afterward. It was kind of funny. So, Lupron injections start Thursday and I'm on my merry way for transfer on February 23. :happydance:

Wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## knitgirl

Can you guys remind me if you had spotting with your BFPs? I had some light pink/red this weekend and had more today. I know it can be perfectly normal, but am stressing a bit just because I can't go in for my beta for another two days. The nurse said it is fine but if I fill a liner, they would want to see me. Just hoping to get some anecdotal reassurance. Thanks!


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Can you guys remind me if you had spotting with your BFPs? I had some light pink/red this weekend and had more today. I know it can be perfectly normal, but am stressing a bit just because I can't go in for my beta for another two days. The nurse said it is fine but if I fill a liner, they would want to see me. Just hoping to get some anecdotal reassurance. Thanks!

Spotting when af is due is very very common. I had a sch bleed at 9 weeks and all is fine. If you bleed and cramp a lot then call the Dr.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats to jkb and knitgirl! You guys are pregnant now so that's all that matters. At least you didn't have a beta of 5. :growlmad: Wishing you the best.

booger-Awesome news. Phew! Now we wait some more. hee hee.

LadySosa-You'll have eggs for your kid and your kid's kid and your kid's kid's kid..hee hee. That is great. I hope 3/4 of them fertilize.

moni-Yikes about your ribs, but glad all is going to be ok. Scary mama.

beagle-Your shopping adventures always sound really fun. Enjoy!

kfs1-Nice update, babe.

I've been out of touch with the world the last few days while I was in GA and now i'm back. Nothing to report fertility wise, but the weather was so nice down there. We were right on the beach, and could watch the sun set and rise every morning and night. So pretty. I ran three times, and I really had a nice time with my moto. friends. It's good to see them twice a year instead of just in the summertime. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## LadySosa

Terri so good to hear from you! The thread just isn't the same without you. :( I'm glad you had a good time in GA. Sounds wonderful to be right on the beach!

I just heard from the nurse with the fertilization report! 33 matured and 30 fertilized. Yahoo! Now we shall see how many make it to freezing...


----------



## moni77

Wow Lady - congrats on the great numbers!!

JKB - FXed the numbers go up considerably tomorrow!

Knitgirl - looking forward to your beta!

HI to everyone else. I am feeling better this week - spent the entire weekend cooped up indoors again so I think that has really helped. Got a lot of work the next couple of weeks - but I will be stalking.


----------



## booger76

Great news, LadySosa!!


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - HOLY MOLY!!! 45 EGGS & 30 FERTILIZED!! CONGRATS!! THAT IS FANTASTIC!!! I also coached a 6 - 7 year old soccer team many years ago. I did it for extra credit in one of my college courses hee hee. But it was SO hard. They DO NOT stay in position and ALL the players on the field just swarm around the ball. It is actually funny to watch if you're not the one trying to get them to listen and understand lol.

jkb11 - Congrats on the BFP!! Fingers crossed that it keeps rising!!!

Booger76 - I'm sooo happy for you that your mock went smoothly!! What a relief after all that drama and waiting :)

kfs1- Cute new picture!!

Moni - I hope you feel better soon!!

Beaglemom - Good luck to your husband!! 

Hi everyone else!! Sorry for anything I missed. There was a lot I had to catch up on.

AFM - Last week I was sick (coughing, stuffy/runny nose, fever) and by Wednesday I could hear wheezing while trying to breath. It was also difficult to catch my breath. So Thursday morning I go to the Dr. and to my surprise I have pneumonia. WTF? I've never had that before and for some reason I thought you had to be REALLY, REALLY sick to have that?? I mean I was really sick but not as sick as I would think someone would be if they had pneumonia lol. So they gave my a shot of antibiotics right then and a prescription of antibiotics and an inhaler to take home. And being the crazy woman that I am, I went to Vegas anyway lol. The Dr. did say that the shot would make a huge difference by the next day and so I did feel a lot better by the time we left. I got tired really easily and struggled a little a bit at night but other than that we had fun. I got to rest yesterday and now I'm back to normal with just a little lingering cough. I also started AF yesterday!! Whoo Hoo!! I started my BCP and have scheduled my SHG for Monday. So I'm back in the game ladies :)


----------



## jkb11

Congrats on such a great fertilization lady!! I'm very excited for you!

Booger- yay for such a smooth mock transfer! You are ready to roll!! It's awesome when your dr gets excited, let's you know things are fixed!

Amy- glad you have some antibiotics in you! Crazy lady going to Vegas with pneumonia!;) did you win some $$$? Lol. Fyi I love playing black jack!

Moni- hope your still feeling better! Take it easy with the busy week. But I know it makes it difficult when you aren't 100% and get behind.

Beagle- hope everything goes well with hubby's walk thru! I'm sure he will do great.

Knit girl- sorry you have had spotting. Praying everything goes great with your betas and it's just those lil beans snuggling in there, for their nine month stay:) I have heard of many people having the spotting as well. 

SARS- you will be done with stimming soon!!

Kfs- love the new pic! I'm guessing girl for you:) 

I will be at work tomorrow til 8 pm if it happens to not be busy I will update my beta but, we are usually slammed with all day running. 

Terri- glad you had fun at the beach! I'm thinking about taking off and going for a couple days just for some relaxation. I know I sound all debbi downer but I've had 5 documented betas that do this and they will double a time or two then I start miscarrying. As well as couple other miscarriages where I just had a weeks worth of positive hpt then started bleeding. I'm praying this will be a miracle and have a drastic changes.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Amy - Yay! So glad you are back in it!! What is an SHG? I don't know all my acronyms yet... :) How was Vegas? Where did you guys stay? I'm jealous!

Sars - how are you feeling? You said you may trigger Friday, right?

Kfs - yay for a good ultrasound! You are moving right along.

Afm, nothing too crazy to report. Actually, nothing to report at all. Haha. Oh - one exciting thing, we booked a weekend getaway to Cali in Feb! We are flying into San Diego on Friday the 20th, driving up to Huntington Beach to stay one night, then the next night we drive up to San Luis Obispo (staying at the Madonna Inn) to stay one night, then driving up to Carmel to stay another night, then we fly out of San Jose on Monday. So it will be a quick trip but I'm so excited to explore the beaches and get some sun. It will be right before the transfer so may as well get a little fun in before that. Amy - what part of Southern California do you live in?

Erin, Jen, how are you gals doing? Haven't heard from you in a while!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

CONGRATS, to all the BFPs!!!! I am so happy for you ladies!!! 

AFM- I have been taking a break. We will not be tranfering until the 18th because I didnt start the next cycle until January 4th. We need a minute to get our emotions together. I start stimming next week on the 27th. So excited and nervous at the same time. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> LadySosa - HOLY MOLY!!! 45 EGGS & 30 FERTILIZED!! CONGRATS!! THAT IS FANTASTIC!!! I also coached a 6 - 7 year old soccer team many years ago. I did it for extra credit in one of my college courses hee hee. But it was SO hard. They DO NOT stay in position and ALL the players on the field just swarm around the ball. It is actually funny to watch if you're not the one trying to get them to listen and understand lol.
> 
> jkb11 - Congrats on the BFP!! Fingers crossed that it keeps rising!!!
> 
> Booger76 - I'm sooo happy for you that your mock went smoothly!! What a relief after all that drama and waiting :)
> 
> kfs1- Cute new picture!!
> 
> Moni - I hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Beaglemom - Good luck to your husband!!
> 
> Hi everyone else!! Sorry for anything I missed. There was a lot I had to catch up on.
> 
> AFM - Last week I was sick (coughing, stuffy/runny nose, fever) and by Wednesday I could hear wheezing while trying to breath. It was also difficult to catch my breath. So Thursday morning I go to the Dr. and to my surprise I have pneumonia. WTF? I've never had that before and for some reason I thought you had to be REALLY, REALLY sick to have that?? I mean I was really sick but not as sick as I would think someone would be if they had pneumonia lol. So they gave my a shot of antibiotics right then and a prescription of antibiotics and an inhaler to take home. And being the crazy woman that I am, I went to Vegas anyway lol. The Dr. did say that the shot would make a huge difference by the next day and so I did feel a lot better by the time we left. I got tired really easily and struggled a little a bit at night but other than that we had fun. I got to rest yesterday and now I'm back to normal with just a little lingering cough. I also started AF yesterday!! Whoo Hoo!! I started my BCP and have scheduled my SHG for Monday. So I'm back in the game ladies :)

Glad you're feeling better and were able to enjoy your trip. I swear there are so many colds, flus, viruses going around, stay healthy ladies!

Lindsey that's an awesome fertilization report. You must be thrilled!


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> CONGRATS, to all the BFPs!!!! I am so happy for you ladies!!!
> 
> AFM- I have been taking a break. We will not be tranfering until the 18th because I didnt start the next cycle until January 4th. We need a minute to get our emotions together. I start stimming next week on the 27th. So excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Heyyyyy, how are you? I'm glad you checked in, I was hoping you'd be starting again soon. I'm sure it took a bit to switch gears emotionally. Try and go into this cycle with a positive mindset, we are all rooting for you and this thread has been on a great bfp streak. Hope you're feeling good.

Afm, not much to report, got a call from the Dr and my ultra screen came back normal for Trisomy 13, 18, and 21. I hope we hear about the gender early next week. It would be great if we found out by Fri since dh's bday is Sunday. I am very excited to be 1/3 of the way done, but I also realize it's the last time I will have just Jack to take care of. I hope he transitions well with less attention from me. I am going to miss the time with him alone. That's part of the reason I think this soccer clinic will be great, to teach him group dynamics. And I think we might need a bigger bed going fwd!

How's everyone doing? Beagle good luck with dh's walk thru!


----------



## sars930

BabyW: I can't even imagine how cute Jack and all those little ones playing soccer will be! Hope you're feeling better.

Beagle: Hope your husbands walk through goes well. You are such a great bargain shopper. I love thrifting and antiquing. The weekend before I started the meds I found the most adorable pair of vintage baby moccasins. Theyre the only thing I have bought yet. I have them on my dresser as motivation for those shots. Im now up to three a night and its definitely a bit psychologically harder. I had to do four because my Follistim pen ran out.

Booger: Im so, so excited for you that the mock went so well! Youre on your way now!

KFS: Congrats on the scan. It must have been pretty amazing.

Terri: Glad you got to take a time out to recharge. Sounds like a great trip.

Amy: What a champ! Vegas with pneumonia! I love Vegas. We usually go out for March Madness, although it is not a trip Id be taking preggo. Where did you guys stay? Glad to hear you feel better and are back on track

JKB: Praying hard for you lady that you get good news and things turn around for you!

Lady: Wow thats an awesome fertilization report. Terris right, youve got eggs for days. Your trip also sounds awesome! Get the baby free getaways in while you can.

I just got back from the doctor myself. Shes pleased with how Im progressing. My left follicles are lagging behind the right, which are all 17-20 MM. The left are 10-14MM. So, shes trying to balance my meds to get them to catch up and make sure the right doesnt get too big. Im going back in Thursday and Friday for bloodwork and an US. She still is thinking Ill trigger Friday with a Sunday ER but it could be a day earlier.

Im a little bummed because she told me I have to stop running to avoid jostling the ovaries. Although, she is encouraging us to be very active so she gets some fresh ones on Sunday. Typically, Id consider that good news. But frankly, it was so uncomfortable the other night Id much rather be allowed to run than that. haha

Now, I have to come up for an excuse for my running club. I organize it and I never miss a run. We ran when it was -3 two weeks ago. And I said I was running earlier today. I need a mysterious injury.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> BabyW: I can't even imagine how cute Jack and all those little ones playing soccer will be! Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Beagle: Hope your husbands walk through goes well. You are such a great bargain shopper. I love thrifting and antiquing. The weekend before I started the meds I found the most adorable pair of vintage baby moccasins. Theyre the only thing I have bought yet. I have them on my dresser as motivation for those shots. Im now up to three a night and its definitely a bit psychologically harder. I had to do four because my Follistim pen ran out.
> 
> Booger: Im so, so excited for you that the mock went so well! Youre on your way now!
> 
> KFS: Congrats on the scan. It must have been pretty amazing.
> 
> Terri: Glad you got to take a time out to recharge. Sounds like a great trip.
> 
> Amy: What a champ! Vegas with pneumonia! I love Vegas. We usually go out for March Madness, although it is not a trip Id be taking preggo. Where did you guys stay? Glad to hear you feel better and are back on track
> 
> JKB: Praying hard for you lady that you get good news and things turn around for you!
> 
> Lady: Wow thats an awesome fertilization report. Terris right, youve got eggs for days. Your trip also sounds awesome! Get the baby free getaways in while you can.
> 
> I just got back from the doctor myself. Shes pleased with how Im progressing. My left follicles are lagging behind the right, which are all 17-20 MM. The left are 10-14MM. So, shes trying to balance my meds to get them to catch up and make sure the right doesnt get too big. Im going back in Thursday and Friday for bloodwork and an US. She still is thinking Ill trigger Friday with a Sunday ER but it could be a day earlier.
> 
> Im a little bummed because she told me I have to stop running to avoid jostling the ovaries. Although, she is encouraging us to be very active so she gets some fresh ones on Sunday. Typically, Id consider that good news. But frankly, it was so uncomfortable the other night Id much rather be allowed to run than that. haha
> 
> Now, I have to come up for an excuse for my running club. I organize it and I never miss a run. We ran when it was -3 two weeks ago. And I said I was running earlier today. I need a mysterious injury.

Go with a stomach bug, this when when you're prego they will be like, ohhh you were sick and it was b/c you were prego!!


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - I love playing black jack as well. Unfortunately all I did was lose money :(

LadySosa - a SHG is a Sonohystogram. I assumed all of us had one before our retrieval/transfer. Usually they do this to make sure nothing will prevent the embryo from implanting. This time they also want to make sure the procedure I had didn't leave any scar tissue. I live in a city called Rancho Cucamonga. It is about 40 mins outside (east) of Los Angeles in a suburban area. My RE is in Pasadena, which you might be more familiar with since that's where the Rose Bowl/Rose Parade is.

Hi Brighteyez - So nice to hear from you again.

Sars930 - We stayed at The Mandalay Bay. Next time I think I want to stay at The Cosmopolitan. It's one of the newer hotels on the strip and it was absolutely gorgeous. We also ate dinner at the top of the Stratosphere at the restaurant that rotates. That was also beautiful.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> jkb11 - I love playing black jack as well. Unfortunately all I did was lose money :(
> 
> LadySosa - a SHG is a Sonohystogram. I assumed all of us had one before our retrieval/transfer. Usually they do this to make sure nothing will prevent the embryo from implanting. This time they also want to make sure the procedure I had didn't leave any scar tissue. I live in a city called Rancho Cucamonga. It is about 40 mins outside (east) of Los Angeles in a suburban area. My RE is in Pasadena, which you might be more familiar with since that's where the Rose Bowl/Rose Parade is.
> 
> Hi Brighteyez - So nice to hear from you again.
> 
> Sars930 - We stayed at The Mandalay Bay. Next time I think I want to stay at The Cosmopolitan. It's one of the newer hotels on the strip and it was absolutely gorgeous. We also ate dinner at the top of the Stratosphere at the restaurant that rotates. That was also beautiful.

Thank you Amy. Glad to be back, how are you doing?


----------



## JCM

Hi everyone! I've been on a little break...I ended up in the hospital last week. I must have had a virus last Monday and Tuesday because I was sooooo sick. Then wednesday I passed out and fell in my kitchen. Baby is totally fine but they said I was really dehydrated. Well, duh I had barfed up my entire body I think! 3 liters of iv fluids made me feel better and just taking it easy. I had my follow up appt yesterday after being discharged from the hospital and i fainted while I was there! Holy crap! So I'm on iron supplements and a whole bunch of other stuff for nausea and acid reflux. I am exhausted. Oh and 5 hemroids came and went this last weekend. Can I get a break!? Lol so I've been online shopping and taking Epsom salt baths. I have been trying to catch up on reading....

Ladysosa, omgosh!!! 45! You must have been so uncomfortable! Glad they are out of you now! 
Jkb, I'm crossing my fingers for you!
Knit girl, congrats!!!
Beagle your transfer is so close and I haven't forgotten about your progesterone!
Hi brighteyez, I'm glad you checked in
Babyw, I can't wait to hear the gender. I just know it's a girl! Thanks for the recipe. I'll be trying that this week. I sleep on an incline and it's been so uncomfortable. 
Hi to Erin, Terri, Kfs, Booger, Amy and everyone else I missed! I'm on my phone typing today..
This baby moves all of the time now! Of course after I woke up on my floor last week she wouldn't so I freaked out. Then I get to the hospital and they are asking how far I am blah blah and so I said 20 weeks and I just want to see her moving because I'll just die if I hurt her. You wouldn't believe what the nurse said..."well, at 20 weeks it's not considered a viable pregnancy but I'm sure she's fine." WHAAAAAAT!? I almost jumped on her from my bed. What a bitch. My husband has delivered babies at 20 weeks that lived just fine. And I told her that. Unbelievable. Anyway, baby was totally fine. Apparently there is lots of padding in there to protect them but I didn't know how hard I fell or what I fell onto. Ugh! 
Someone asked and I can't remember who but if we have a name and yes we do! We've had it for 2 years. Haha! Her name will be Charli. I'm between two middle names so I'll fight with myself a little longer about that. ; ) wait til you feel your babies have the hiccups. It's the weirdest thing!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Hi everyone! I've been on a little break...I ended up in the hospital last week. I must have had a virus last Monday and Tuesday because I was sooooo sick. Then wednesday I passed out and fell in my kitchen. Baby is totally fine but they said I was really dehydrated. Well, duh I had barfed up my entire body I think! 3 liters of iv fluids made me feel better and just taking it easy. I had my follow up appt yesterday after being discharged from the hospital and i fainted while I was there! Holy crap! So I'm on iron supplements and a whole bunch of other stuff for nausea and acid reflux. I am exhausted. Oh and 5 hemroids came and went this last weekend. Can I get a break!? Lol so I've been online shopping and taking Epsom salt baths. I have been trying to catch up on reading....
> 
> Ladysosa, omgosh!!! 45! You must have been so uncomfortable! Glad they are out of you now!
> Jkb, I'm crossing my fingers for you!
> Knit girl, congrats!!!
> Beagle your transfer is so close and I haven't forgotten about your progesterone!
> Hi brighteyez, I'm glad you checked in
> Babyw, I can't wait to hear the gender. I just know it's a girl! Thanks for the recipe. I'll be trying that this week. I sleep on an incline and it's been so uncomfortable.
> Hi to Erin, Terri, Kfs, Booger, Amy and everyone else I missed! I'm on my phone typing today..
> This baby moves all of the time now! Of course after I woke up on my floor last week she wouldn't so I freaked out. Then I get to the hospital and they are asking how far I am blah blah and so I said 20 weeks and I just want to see her moving because I'll just die if I hurt her. You wouldn't believe what the nurse said..."well, at 20 weeks it's not considered a viable pregnancy but I'm sure she's fine." WHAAAAAAT!? I almost jumped on her from my bed. What a bitch. My husband has delivered babies at 20 weeks that lived just fine. And I told her that. Unbelievable. Anyway, baby was totally fine. Apparently there is lots of padding in there to protect them but I didn't know how hard I fell or what I fell onto. Ugh!
> Someone asked and I can't remember who but if we have a name and yes we do! We've had it for 2 years. Haha! Her name will be Charli. I'm between two middle names so I'll fight with myself a little longer about that. ; ) wait til you feel your babies have the hiccups. It's the weirdest thing!

Dear Lord woman! Are you ok? Hydrate, rest and get some nutrients however you can. Try that recipe I sent, it will calm the stomach. My good friend was super sick her whole pregnancy and could only stomach chocolate shakes and that was here and there. She got powdered greens and protein and added it into the chocolate shake to get her nutrients. I'm glad you weren't hurt and the baby is ok. I've heard this stomach bug going around is brutal. Pedialite helps a lot too. As for what the nurse said, I would have told her she wasn't a viable nurse and to get me someone else who gives a damn. The attitudes of some people really make me shake my head. Aren't the hiccups cool! It used to make me laugh how often Jack got them. You could see my stomach move when it would happen.

As for it being a girl, we'll see soon enough....I had a thought today of the nurse calling me and telling me it was a boy and I was ever so slightly disappointed and that caught me off guard. I've always been thinking boys are easier, no drama, no mean girl bs, hormones, heart breaks, but I think I would feel like I missed out on the experience. I never thought I'd be wishing for a girl deep down. I also think w/ all the brothers dh has and the fact no girls have been born in my or his fam for ages meant I was more likely to just have boys...still could be. As a matter of fact, a friend who had 2 boys was only sick with one of them and she was totally convinced she was having a girl. Either way I am so excited to give Jack a sibling. They are going to be so close.


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - so glad you are okay! Passing out is my biggest pregnancy fear. I am not great at hydrating or eating on a regular schedule.

Amy - I am not sure why, but your town sounds so familiar to me. Must have heard it on tv or something. My fav thing I found in Vegas was Roulette machines! I also played the table. One lady actually told us to bet numbers based on previous numbers. Odds were it wouldn't fall on that number again. Crazy gamblers are, welll, crazy! We just liked having fun. We were playing dates & my husband played the wrong wedding date! But we won so I didn't get mad. :) When you go to a casino, you just have to bring the money you are willing to lose...& have fun.

Another Vegas story...we walked past a place with this world's bets hot dog or it was a $1.99 hot dog...can't remember. But I love hot dogs...I also love cheap food. So I begged to go there & he said no, this is Vegas...we are not going to eat hot dogs. Well a couple weeks later we saw that place on the travel or food channel as one of the best in the country...I was so mad! I hear no hot dogs while prego...not cool.

Brighteyez, glad you are back...are you doing another IVF cycle or FET? I couldn't remember if you had any frozen after the last cycle.

So ready for next week I can hardly stand it!!! We may go to the mountains that weekend too. We shouldn't spend the money...but we also need so have some fun.


----------



## JCM

My iron levels were really low. I'm not a big red meat eater so I'm trying to get it other ways. My dr says that's why I'm so tired. Like the levels are half of what they usually are. So that made me feel better, as long as I'm not the laziest pregnant person in the world right? It was so scary. I felt light headed and dizzy so I remember throwing a bowl into my sink, then a loud ringing in my ears, then it was just black. I noticed when I woke up I was dripping sweat and my sweater was on the counter. I must have ripped it off! I'm so hydrated my pee is clear...it's crazy. No working out and no doing too much. So I'll just chill on my couch. My dogs were fighting over something and I go to look what it is...an orange. I have no idea where it came from! Oh and I love love love hot dogs usually. Especially at a baseball game. Or Costco. But lately, not really liking the idea of them. I'm supposed to be on a bland diet. Haha bananas, rice, applesauce, and toast. All I want is spicy nachos today and root beer. 19 more weeks! 
BabyW I'm so glad Jack always had them because she has them a couple times a day and I felt a little bad! I read that she is now practicing swallowing amniotic fluid so that's why she gets them. Little overachiever in there practicing all day long. Always stops whenever Mike tries to feel so at 3am if she's moving, I'll put his hand there and she calms right down. So fun!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

*Jen* - I'm so sorry that you ended up in the hospital!! I'm glad that everything is okay but that must have been very scary. :nope: I hope you're feeling better now.

*babywhisperer *- Glad your tests came back normal! I bet you can breathe a small sigh of relief now.

*brighteyez* - Go good to hear from you!! Sometimes we all just need a break to regroup. Won't be long before you are back at it. Good luck!!

*Beagle* - I love hot dogs too. My husband is disgusted by them. I know they aren't healthy and should only be enjoyed occasionally but when we go to a baseball game, I just have to have one. Sometimes they just hit the spot.

*Amy *- I'm sorry that you got so sick too!! This thread has had quite the bad luck with illnesses lately. I guess it's that time of year. Glad you are feeling better now and that you were still able to enjoy your trip to Vegas. And woohoo for AF and getting moving along with your FET!!

*sars930* - Glad to hear you are progressing nicely! Did you think of an excuse for you running group. That was one of the hardest things for me while stimming too was not being able to go out for a good run. But after a little reading on ovarian torsion it made total sense why it's a bad idea. Plus, towards the end of stimming when I could really feel my eggs getting bigger, even walking fast was a bit uncomfortable. Good luck!

*LadySosa* - Your trip sounds lovely! I love Huntington Beach. A little sunshine and warmth does a body good. Can't wait to hear your next progress report.

*jkb* - I hope your beta went well today!!!

*Terri* - Good to hear from you. Glad your trip went well. Yes, a little more waiting for me.  But at least this time I feel like I am moving along instead of just stuck in a holding pattern. 

*knitgirl* - Good luck with your beta tomorrow!

Howdy to everyone else! Hope you're all doing well.

Not much going on here. It's been sunny and nice out the last couple of days so I've been trying to take advantage of it. :bunny:


----------



## sars930

Oh my god Jen. You can't catch a break. I am very prone to fainting, I have very low blood pressure, so I know that exact sensation you are describing. I can't imagine how scary it would be if I was pregnant. Glad you're home and resting. You should've told that nurse to shove it. So insensitive.

Now, I really want a hot dog thanks to all this hot dog talk.

Booger, I think I'm just going to claim I got stuck at work late. A lot of us work together so they know that is a hazard of the job. We play trivia afterwards, so, I do want to go for that. I don't want to claim totally sick but that was a good idea BabyW. They're all so nosy and for sure will take note if I don't drink. Damn journalists. =)

I'm really glad I clarified on no running or boot camp classes anymore because they've given us no restrictions and she's urged us to have sex. My nurse actually goes to my hot yoga class, so I saw her after my appointment Saturday and my RE knew I was going. 

My RE just mentioned as she was cleaning up after today's US don't make any plans this weekend because it could be Saturday or Sunday. Oh, and no rigorous activities.

I asked no running and she said no way. And did a hilarious imitation of power walkers, no offense to anyone who does. Just try to imagine this 95-pound Asian lady in a chunky sweater, grinning mock power walking, holding an ultrasound probe in one hand and then waving her hand and saying, "Eh.. power walking's not satisfying. The elliptical is OK."

JKB:Hope the beta results were good. Knitgirl: good luck tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## JCM

Haha SARS!!! Have you ever watched speed walking on the Olympics? It's hysterical. You know what my go to excuse is? I have a UTI. Haha nobody questions that. Ever. Now I think it will be "I can't, I have a hemroid." Haha I can't even have a full wax! It blows. My waxing gal is so cute. She said we will make sure you're cleaned up before delivery. I said I'm not really that worried about a few hairs, if you saw my behind after the most painful bowl movement I've ever had, you'd agree. I told my OB yesterday if I have push THAT hard during labor she better hope she's not on call that weekend. Lol! It was the scariest thing I've seen on my body.


----------



## JCM

Oh, but if any of you do (and I hope you don't) get them, Epsom salt in a hot bath with lavender oil really takes the swelling out. Plus your dr will give you a cream that shrinks them down to a non scary size. I don't mean to freak anybody out!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> Jen - so glad you are okay! Passing out is my biggest pregnancy fear. I am not great at hydrating or eating on a regular schedule.
> 
> Amy - I am not sure why, but your town sounds so familiar to me. Must have heard it on tv or something. My fav thing I found in Vegas was Roulette machines! I also played the table. One lady actually told us to bet numbers based on previous numbers. Odds were it wouldn't fall on that number again. Crazy gamblers are, welll, crazy! We just liked having fun. We were playing dates & my husband played the wrong wedding date! But we won so I didn't get mad. :) When you go to a casino, you just have to bring the money you are willing to lose...& have fun.
> 
> Another Vegas story...we walked past a place with this world's bets hot dog or it was a $1.99 hot dog...can't remember. But I love hot dogs...I also love cheap food. So I begged to go there & he said no, this is Vegas...we are not going to eat hot dogs. Well a couple weeks later we saw that place on the travel or food channel as one of the best in the country...I was so mad! I hear no hot dogs while prego...not cool.
> 
> Brighteyez, glad you are back...are you doing another IVF cycle or FET? I couldn't remember if you had any frozen after the last cycle.
> 
> So ready for next week I can hardly stand it!!! We may go to the mountains that weekend too. We shouldn't spend the money...but we also need so have some fun.

Beagleman - glad to be back. I will be doing a fresh IVF because I only had 1 frozen embryo. So my RE wants me to a fresh cycle.


----------



## beaglemom

Sars - I am not sure about hot yoga after transfer. You are supposed to keep your core warm to help the embryo implant, but not over heated. I do know my yoga instructor always asked before class if we were pregnant because no pregnant people.


----------



## sars930

Oh there's definitely no hot yoga after the tramsfer. I know that for sure. I meant in the next few days beforehand.


----------



## jkb11

Crazy busy day, I will catch up on postings tommorow but, wanted to give an update. My beta did double! Went from 29 to 61. Of course with it still being low I'm rechecking it on Friday. Thanks for all the prayers and encouragement. Please keep praying. Hope for number to be at least doubled on Friday as well.


----------



## beaglemom

That's great. Good luck Friday!


----------



## booger76

jkb - Hooray! I hope your next Beta on Friday is even better.


----------



## LadySosa

Jkb - that's great news! She's growing! Keep growing little bean! Can't wait to hear the progress on Friday. 

Knit - GL today! Can't wait to hear the news!

Jen - OMG! You poor girl! That sounds soo scary! And the hemorrhoids - ick... not so much fun either. I hope I don't get those. :(

Brighteyez - good to hear from you! I agree sometimes we need a mental (and physical) break from all this craziness. I'm glad you're ready to jump back in.

Amy - I've heard of Rancho Cucumonga before I think, and definitely Pasadena. California is so lovely. You are so lucky to live there! I'm always trying to get my hubby to move there but he's like, "I don't want to live like a poor man!" Haha cause the cost of living is so high. Although it's pretty high here in Seattle too. 

We stayed at the Mandalay Bay back in August when we went to Vegas (my first time!), and I really, really liked it. I thought it was definitely the prettiest, and the least smoky, but didn't like how far it was from the strip. I've heard good things about the Cosmopolitan.

Beagle - you deserve a little getaway! And oh boy, you'll be pregnant before you know it!! You must be getting excited.

Hi Booger and BabyW and everyone else!

I have ZERO motivation at work today. Why isn't it Friday yet?? I heard from my nurse yesterday with another update, still 30 embies hanging on as of yesterday (day 2) - 24 good quality, 5 fair quality and 1 poor quality. She mentioned the most attrition happens between days 3 and 5, so I suppose between today and Saturday will be the most telling. With this many embies, I think we'll only transfer one. My MIL is like "transfer two! transfer two! I want twins!" I'm like, YOU don't have to carry them in your belly! Besides with twins the risk for complications goes up and I don't want to tempt fate.

Tonight I start on a low dose of Lupron for the next few month or so, then oral estrace + vaginal endometrin in mid-Feb. Did you guys see any side effects with the Lupron and/or estrace/endometrin if you took it?


----------



## beaglemom

One quick thing I keep forgetting to mention...the estrogen is making me have so much CM. It is actually to the point of being gross. I am wearing a liner now every day. Otherwise my underwear will get wet & I will feel gross all day. Where are the days when we were excited about CM? I am excited thinking it means my body is probably where it should be.


----------



## sars930

That is wonderful, wonderful news JKB! Let's keep seeing those number rise!!!!


----------



## sars930

Whew LadySosa, 30 hanging on! What awesome news. Let's hope they all keep at it and you can have as many kiddos as you like! While there is a small part of me that's like twins would be great to do it all at once and be done, I don't think I could handle it. It's great that your family is so excited for you guys!


----------



## booger76

LadySosa - Good to hear your embryos are still growing away. You'll definitely have plenty enough to choose from by the end. I say transferring one sounds like a good idea. I start Lupron tonight too. I have only taken it one other time and it was only for a few days back in November when we thought we might be transferring in December. I didn't notice any side effects and I'm hoping it stays that way. I'll start taking oral estrace on Feb. 5.

I have read where CM can get plentiful while taking estrogen. Sorry it's gone overboard. Only one week until transfer, Beagle!!!! :happydance:

knitgirl - I'm so anxious to hear your beta results. Good Luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

*LadySosa*, I was okay on Lupron first two times, but not the third time. I used it for down-regulation too (instead of BCP), which is a higher dose during down-regulation. If I only had to be on that dose for 10 days or so, I was usually fine. But my third time, I had the hysteroscopy during down-regulation, so I was on the darn Lupron for longer, and it did start to bother me a lot then. I was okay after I switched to the lower dose though.

*jkb*, I'm SO pleased that your beta doubled! Praying for another doubled number on Friday! 

*Jen*, wow, what a story!! I'm so glad everything is okay! You've had a time of it, huh?? 

*brighteyez*, happy to see you check in, I've been wondering about you! 

*sars*, so you'll probably be going this weekend, huh? That's great!!! How exciting! Can't wait for an update. :thumbup:

*beagle*, about a week until your transfer!! I know you are SOO ready!

*terri*, how great to hear from you!! We've missed you!! 

*kfs*, so glad the first tri screening went well!! Love the new u/s pic!

*BabyW*, I'm pretty sure if I were you, I'd be hoping for a girl too. :) If I already had a boy, I would be thinking how nice it would be to just be able to experience one of each.

*knit*, do you have a beta today?? Or did I miss a post somewhere?

*moni*, glad to hear you're feeling better this week!

*Amy*, SO excited you're back in the game, lots of good stuff coming this way!!

*booger*, that's great that your mock went well this time! I knew it would after the hyst! I'm thrilled to hear things are finally getting under way for you.

Hi to anyone I may have missed! 

AFM, the reason I've been away so long is because I've truly felt like complete crap. My motivation has been zero, because all I've been able to think about is "What is wrong with me???" I know I told you girls about the exhaustion and weakness. But its more than that too... I can sometimes hear/feel my heart pounding in my head, and even though I'm exhausted all day, at times I feel a jittery nervous feeling at the same time, and I really don't sleep much at night. I can't do much of anything without being out of breath. In fact, some moments, I can't even have a conversation without being out of breath. I finally decided to listen to my body and go to the doctor for bloodwork. It honestly just felt like so much more than just pregnancy symptoms. Turns out, pregnancy has thrown my thyroid out of whack. My TSH is really low, which means overactive. It has just about every system in my body working overtime. My heart, my metabolism, my nervous system, etc. They are doing a full thyroid panel now (T3 and T4), because those levels help determine what's wrong. If those numbers come back okay, they said my body will likely resolve the issue on its own. If not, I may have to be on meds to stabilize my thyroid and prevent complications in the pregnancy. I'm sure glad I have another scan tomorrow, because this just throws one more worrisome thing into the mix, ha!


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> *Jen* - I'm so sorry that you ended up in the hospital!! I'm glad that everything is okay but that must have been very scary. :nope: I hope you're feeling better now.
> 
> *babywhisperer *- Glad your tests came back normal! I bet you can breathe a small sigh of relief now.
> 
> *brighteyez* - Go good to hear from you!! Sometimes we all just need a break to regroup. Won't be long before you are back at it. Good luck!!
> 
> *Beagle* - I love hot dogs too. My husband is disgusted by them. I know they aren't healthy and should only be enjoyed occasionally but when we go to a baseball game, I just have to have one. Sometimes they just hit the spot.
> 
> *Amy *- I'm sorry that you got so sick too!! This thread has had quite the bad luck with illnesses lately. I guess it's that time of year. Glad you are feeling better now and that you were still able to enjoy your trip to Vegas. And woohoo for AF and getting moving along with your FET!!
> 
> *sars930* - Glad to hear you are progressing nicely! Did you think of an excuse for you running group. That was one of the hardest things for me while stimming too was not being able to go out for a good run. But after a little reading on ovarian torsion it made total sense why it's a bad idea. Plus, towards the end of stimming when I could really feel my eggs getting bigger, even walking fast was a bit uncomfortable. Good luck!
> 
> *LadySosa* - Your trip sounds lovely! I love Huntington Beach. A little sunshine and warmth does a body good. Can't wait to hear your next progress report.
> 
> *jkb* - I hope your beta went well today!!!
> 
> *Terri* - Good to hear from you. Glad your trip went well. Yes, a little more waiting for me. But at least this time I feel like I am moving along instead of just stuck in a holding pattern.
> 
> *knitgirl* - Good luck with your beta tomorrow!
> 
> Howdy to everyone else! Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Not much going on here. It's been sunny and nice out the last couple of days so I've been trying to take advantage of it. :bunny:

Hello Booger - I am glad to be back. I missed you ladies!!!


----------



## sars930

Erin, Thanks for checking in. Sorry to hear you are dealing with this! Good for you for listening to your gut. When you know something isn't right, you know it isn't right. Hopefully the tests bring you some solutions.

It is pretty common for pregnancy to throw your thyroid out of whack. It happened to my sister-in-law both pregnancies but she went under active. She didn't determine it until after my niece and nephew were born. Good luck!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - glad you figured out what was up. I am sure a simple solution will come from this. And also a lesson to those of us not pregnant...do not assume everything is normal pregnancy stuff. If you think there is more to it, just put in a call to the dr.


----------



## knitgirl

Hi everyone - lot's to catch up on, but work is busy right now. But yes, had my beta drawn this morning at 7am and still waiting for the results. Eeeek!!! 

I will post back with the results but prob won't be able to write a full post until tmr.

Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi Erin! Good to hear from you. So sorry you're not feeling well. That sounds miserable. I am glad that they figured out what is going on tho, now at least you can take steps to fix it and hopefully start feeling better a.s.a.p.! Will the meds make you feel better if that's the route to take?


----------



## LadySosa

Oh, and I'm a little afraid to ask given the context, but what exactly is CM?


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Oh, and I'm a little afraid to ask given the context, but what exactly is CM?

Ha ha...cervical mucus.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> *LadySosa*, I was usually okay on Lupron, except the third time. I used it for suppression too (instead of BCP), which is a higher dose during suppression. If I only had to be on that dose for 10 days or so, I was usually fine. But my third time, I had the hysteroscopy during suppression, so I was on the darn Lupron for longer, and it did start to bother me a lot then. I was okay after I switched to the lower dose though.
> 
> *jkb*, I'm SO pleased that your beta doubled! Praying for another doubled number on Friday!
> 
> *Jen*, wow, what a story!! I'm so glad everything is okay! You've had a time of it, huh??
> 
> *brighteyez*, happy to see you check in, I've been wondering about you!
> 
> *sars*, so you'll probably be going this weekend, huh? That's great!!! How exciting! Can't wait for an update. :thumbup:
> 
> *beagle*, about a week until your transfer!! I know you are SOO ready!
> 
> *terri*, how great to hear from you!! We've missed you!!
> 
> *kfs*, so glad the first tri screening went well!! Love the new u/s pic!
> 
> *BabyW*, I'm pretty sure if I were you, I'd be hoping for a girl too. :) If I already had a boy, I would be thinking how nice it would be to just be able to experience one of each.
> 
> *knit*, do you have a beta today?? Or did I miss a post somewhere?
> 
> *moni*, glad to hear you're feeling better this week!
> 
> *Amy*, SO excited you're back in the game, lots of good stuff coming this way!!
> 
> *booger*, that's great that your mock went well this time! I knew it would after the hyst! I'm thrilled to hear things are finally getting under way for you.
> 
> Hi to anyone I may have missed!
> 
> AFM, the reason I've been away so long is because I've truly felt like complete crap. My motivation has been zero, because all I've been able to think about is "What is wrong with me???" I know I told you girls about the exhaustion and weakness. But its more than that too... I can sometimes hear/feel my heart pounding in my head, and even though I'm exhausted all day, at times I feel a jittery nervous feeling at the same time, and I really don't sleep much at night. I can't do much of anything without being out of breath. In fact, some moments, I can't even have a conversation without being out of breath. I finally decided to listen to my body and go to the doctor for bloodwork. It honestly just felt like so much more than just pregnancy symptoms. Turns out, pregnancy has thrown my thyroid out of whack. My TSH is really low, which means overactive. It has just about every system in my body working overtime. My heart, my metabolism, my nervous system, etc. They are doing a full thyroid panel now (T3 and T4), because those levels help determine what's wrong. If those numbers come back okay, they said my body will likely resolve the issue on its own. If not, I may have to be on meds to stabilize my thyroid and prevent complications in the pregnancy. I'm sure glad I have another scan tomorrow, because this just throws one more worrisome thing into the mix, ha!

Erin, I'm glad you trusted your instinct and got bloodwork done. Pregnancy also threw my thyroid out of wack but in the other direction and I have Hashimoto's now and on Synthroid. The great thing is that sometimes pregnancy can regulate the thyroid naturally, but getting blood work done on a monthly basis during pregnancy is very wise and you will be fine. Have them test for Hashimoto's b/c you can go back and forth between hyper and hypothyroid. You caught it early and they will get you regulated fast. Rest easy mama, you will be fine and so will the baby. It's amazing how in tune with our bodies we can become through this process. 

Jen you have been to war with symptoms girl. And yes if you're getting them now you'll likely get them if you labor. It's amazing what we go through. Have you tried drinking prune juice and taking Colace? I've even done the smooth move teat to help. With the extra blood in our bodies we need so much more water it's crazy. I hope the worst is behind you, pun intended.

Jkb, woohoo for doubling betas!!!!!! That's awesome, have faith girl it's growing!!! I will keep the thoughts and prayers going.

Knitgirl thinking of you.

Beagle your shopping habits are funny. I wish I could get motivated to bargain hunt. I've started looking for a double stroller on Craigslist and I will probably sell my single stroller on there too. I have the uppababy vista and love it but want a double that I can position a bunch of ways like the Citi. You should be a personal shopper for people. Seriously. 

Afm nada mucho. Feel good today, kncking on wood the nausea is history. Still get the chills at night but then I just go to bed, think it's my body saying that it's been a long day of commuting, working, cooking dinner and playing with the baby for the hr I get every night. I so wish it was more. Last night I was asking him where Mommy's nose was and he grabbed it, and then I pointed to my belly and said baby, Mommy has a baby in there and he touched my belly and looked up at me. I wonder how much he will understand as I get closer to my due date.

Looks like snow here this weekend finally! I want to play with him in the snow so badly!!!


----------



## LadySosa

beaglemom said:


> LadySosa said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm a little afraid to ask given the context, but what exactly is CM?
> 
> Ha ha...cervical mucus.Click to expand...

Delightful! Haha


----------



## jkb11

Wow that's a lot of post!! Hope I catch everything!

Knit-can't wait to hear your results!! I wish we could get them instantly!!

Sosa- your numbers are amazing! Remind me, are you doing PGS? I was not not a fan of lupron but I do feel all the medicine will be worth it in the end. For me, lupron made me extra emotional and sleepy.

Erin- sorry you are having to deal with this! I hope it straightens itself out so you can transition into the nesting phase of pregnancy:). I am really glad you listened to your body and followed up with your doctor because regardless it's best to have them overseeing your care and your sweet little boy. Hang in there. 

Jen! I'm so glad your little one checked out fine. Falls during pregnancy our scary. Please stay hydrated! Could you get hubby to give you an IV bolus if you start vomiting again? I know you have really struggled with hyperemesis. Sometimes an extra liter of fluids can make all the difference.

Beagle- I know you are in the countdown!!! Can't wait for you to be post procedure. Did your hubby have his walk through yet?

Bright eyes- good to hear from you! And yes everyone needs a break to refresh during this crazy process. Good luck with your stimming!!

SARS, booger,Terri, Amy, moni, and babyw- hi ladies:) and I know I'm missing some. I'm gonna have to go back!! I really appreciate all the prayers ladies please keep Em coming! In the past my betas will double in the beginning but then start dropping. Praying that want happen this time.


----------



## beaglemom

Well it is easy for me to do the baby stuff. I look at Target & at the Once Upon a Child Consignment store. But for me, I am not very good at shopping at places like TJMaxx or Goodwill for clothes. It exhausts me. But for baby it is easy...just look for the right size & go...not like for us...we can never trust a size on the tag...almost always have to try on especially bottoms. I hate how women's clothes are marketed. I was telling my husband for baby it is easy because they can't say no to something. They have no clue what is going on.

My husband's walk through is on Wednesday. It is in a store out of town so we are going there Sunday so he can do a pre walk to prepare. Good news for me because right near some consignment, Targets, & Buy Buy Baby. The date is making me nervous because I have seen some folks have their FET get rescheduled for whatever reason. Hoping that is not going to happen with me. I really want my husband to be able to be there.

He said last night in a week we will be one day fromt he transfer. I said that sounded so dumb how he worded it :) He asked if I would be able to sleep the night before. I said yeh...I am out early every night & I haven't even started the P yet. I was only up for my retrieval because I was uncomfortable & then started to feel pain.

Side thought...on January 31st last year I did my first IUI with my gyno. We started small stuff earlier like HSG & clomid. So I am hoping on January 29th I will have my LAST fertility treatment for baby #1...just under a year later. I am still not really having any doubts or fears. Still completely positive & determined. It has been a long year.


----------



## knitgirl

Sorry I can't write more right now, but wanted to let you guys know that my beta came back as 429!! I'm 16dp6dt.


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> sorry i can't write more right now, but wanted to let you guys know that my beta came back as 429!! I'm 16dp6dt.

woohoo thats a great beta! Congrats!!


----------



## jkb11

Congrats knit girl!!!! That's awesome! Are you thinking 2:):):):) I am!


----------



## JCM

Great beta!!! Wohooooo! 

I was totally fine on lupron. No side effects there! 

Beagle, I wore a liner everyday from start of estrogen and progesterone until now. This CM does not slow down! Yuck! But I'm actually used to it now. Haha! 

I'm doing colace, miralax and some other pill DH brought home last night. I feel gross but 18 more weeks and 6 days and it's done! I'm drinking tons of water but I almost feel like it would be easier to give myself an IV. Haha it did make me feel better. 
Erin did they check your iron? I'm on iron now because I was anemic. I have been so so tired. Even more than I was the first trimester. I'm exhausted from how tired I am If that makes sense.

So today I took my pups to the vet for their shots and nail clippings. They hate the vet so much. So, I have to drug Carl (the almost 3 year old) and he literally slept on my neck the whole way there. While I was driving! Then they both freaked out at anyone trying to touch my belly. Protective! They're usually such sweet dogs but if anyone came near me they flipped out! What a day! I have to say the iron is helping me feel better too. I hope the bowel movement happens soon...I'm literally waiting for a trip to the toilet. This is what my life has come to people! DH thinks I should write a book or blog. Too many things happen to me to not do it I think! At least I'm keeping a sense of humor about it all!


----------



## beaglemom

Ha ha! I think I should be able to have a service dog during pregnancy to ward off the belly touchers...still not sure how I will handle that.

I bought a supply of pantyliners anyways for the P gel or any spotting I may have. I refuse to buy any tampons!!! Because my next step is pregnancy!!!

Great news knitgirl!

Day is almost over!


----------



## LadySosa

That is awesome knit!! Congrats! So happy for you. :)

Jen - I cannot believe you are already in countdown mode! Time flies so fast! P.s. I love that your dog's name is Carl. That is hilarious.


----------



## JCM

Oh I am so ready. I'm not even afraid of labor or contractions anymore really. I'm just ready to be finished so I don't care if it hurts. 
I know isn't it a funny name for a dog? I swear my neighbors think I have a little old man at my house that I yell at and tell to "go pee!"


----------



## sars930

Awesome, awesome beta Knit! So happy for you!!! 

Jen, you absolutely kill me. I'm sorry all of this keeps happening to you but you are so funny when you tell stories about it. You should write a blog. I also now have to look into speed walking in the Olympics. I'm sure this can provide some amusement.

AFM, I'm a tad bummed because apparently my estrogen is skyrocketing. They dialed back my Follistim last night but didn't tell me why. I guess from Monday to Wednesday it went from 600 to over 2,000. My right follies are ready to go but the left are still lagging. My RE was hoping to at least get me one more STIM shot tonight on the lower dose, take my ganirelix and then have me trigger at 2 a.m.

But my estrogen is over 3,000 now. So, I'm triggering at 2 a.m. and my ER is scheduled for Saturday at 2 p.m. She didn't seem confident any of my eggs on the left will be ready to go. They were measuring around 14 MM today. So, a little down because it sounds like I'll be getting half of the 14-16 she thought. 

But I'm trying to stay positive. If this is my only set back this has been a very smooth process all things considered.

I'm going back in tomorrow afternoon to see if the trigger worked.

Looks like I will go get to dinner Sunday. I'm gonna be ready to eat.all.the.food. since I won't be able to have anything from midnight Friday until 2 p.m. Saturday. 

Totally unrelated but in a you never know who else is going through this... I'm feeling sad but also optimistic for my brother-in-law and sister-in-law. Theytried three IUIs back in 2013 with no luck and it was very trying on them. I thought they'd given up on fertility treatments. But when I let her know we'd be missing the family lunch Saturday for my ER (hubs family is a big Italian clan and we do sauce, a boozy, belly bursting affair) my SIL mentioned they just had a consult with a new RE. She's on some meds while they go through testing. I'm sad for them they have to go through this but happy they didn't totally give up. They'd be awesome parents. And it is fun to think maybe our kiddo could have a cousin close in age. My brother is not close to having kids and my other BIL/SIL are done. My niece is 7 and my nephew is 4.


----------



## booger76

:wohoo: Hooray, knitgirl!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## booger76

Jen - I'm sorry that your stories of pain entertain us so much but I LOVE that you have such a good sense of humor about it all. 

Sars - I can't believe your retrieval is so late in the day! I would be super cranky having to go that long without eating. That's rough. I hope that your left follicles catch up. They still have another day and a half after you trigger. Are you going to have to do a freeze all since your E2 is so high?? Or were you planning on doing that anyway? I can't remember. 

Erin - I'm glad you decided to call the doctor and that they were able to figure out what was going on right away. Treating your thyroid should hopefully be pretty simple. I really hope you're feeling better soon!!

babywhisperer - Glad that nausea has stayed away the last few days. Hopefully, that's a thing of the past! 

beagle - I hope your husband's walk-through goes well. If he gets the job, will you have to move? I plan on just smacking hands if people try to touch my belly. Seriously. I'm not a touchy person, at all, so I'm hoping it doesn't happen very much. I have never had the desire to put my hand on someone else's belly so it seems so weird to me. Even when my sister was pregnant and asked me touch her belly it weirded me out. Everyone is different - people just better give me my space! :haha:

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## jkb11

sars930 said:


> Awesome, awesome beta Knit! So happy for you!!!
> 
> Jen, you absolutely kill me. I'm sorry all of this keeps happening to you but you are so funny when you tell stories about it. You should write a blog. I also now have to look into speed walking in the Olympics. I'm sure this can provide some amusement.
> 
> AFM, I'm a tad bummed because apparently my estrogen is skyrocketing. They dialed back my Follistim last night but didn't tell me why. I guess from Monday to Wednesday it went from 600 to over 2,000. My right follies are ready to go but the left are still lagging. My RE was hoping to at least get me one more STIM shot tonight on the lower dose, take my ganirelix and then have me trigger at 2 a.m.
> P.s. Don't know if it would make a difference but, give your trigger shot on the left side!
> 
> But my estrogen is over 3,000 now. So, I'm triggering at 2 a.m. and my ER is scheduled for Saturday at 2 p.m. She didn't seem confident any of my eggs on the left will be ready to go. They were measuring around 14 MM today. So, a little down because it sounds like I'll be getting half of the 14-16 she thought.
> 
> But I'm trying to stay positive. If this is my only set back this has been a very smooth process all things considered.
> 
> I'm going back in tomorrow afternoon to see if the trigger worked.
> 
> Looks like I will go get to dinner Sunday. I'm gonna be ready to eat.all.the.food. since I won't be able to have anything from midnight Friday until 2 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> Totally unrelated but in a you never know who else is going through this... I'm feeling sad but also optimistic for my brother-in-law and sister-in-law. Theytried three IUIs back in 2013 with no luck and it was very trying on them. I thought they'd given up on fertility treatments. But when I let her know we'd be missing the family lunch Saturday for my ER (hubs family is a big Italian clan and we do sauce, a boozy, belly bursting affair) my SIL mentioned they just had a consult with a new RE. She's on some meds while they go through testing. I'm sad for them they have to go through this but happy they didn't totally give up. They'd be awesome parents. And it is fun to think maybe our kiddo could have a cousin close in age. My brother is not close to having kids and my other BIL/SIL are done. My niece is 7 and my nephew is 4.


Mine skyrocketed to and they dialed me all the way back from early on and I ended up with 26 eggs retrieved:) 23 of those were mature. I think by the time you get to retrieval a lot of those should be mature and good to go! :thumbup:enjoy your dinner and let those eggs grow :winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

No he does the walk through at a neutral store. The store he is applying for is local and will be brand new. 

I had a friend ask me to touch her belly. Weird for me but I could tell she was excited so I acted excited. But i don't touch people. I only let family close to me unless a special situation.


----------



## JCM

SARS, I'm thinking the same...after you trigger they have a chance to catch up! Even half of what you thought is still a good number though! That seems like a really long painful time not to eat. If it was me, I'd sleep most the day. 

I'm so glad you all like my stories! It's such a nice thing to be able to tell women this stuff and be so graphic. All of my friends had pretty smooth pregnancies. If my mom says "I didn't have to take ANYTHING with any of mine" one more time, I'll rip her face off. Yesterday I almost said well you're like 90 and they didn't have meds in the olden days but I bit my tounge. I may be funny but I'm still cranky! I've basically got a bomb in my stomach and it's just ticking...oh yeah plus a baby! She is so funny. She has been kicking me all afternoon. Like she knows my stomach is killing me!


----------



## beaglemom

Sars your other side def has time to catch up. Plus the trigger gives them a boost too.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - I don't know if you've seen that movie "Next Friday" where Ice Cube moves to the suburbs to stay out of trouble, the city he moves to is Rancho Cucamonga. Whenever I had to give people my address, even if they were on the east coast, as soon as I said my city, they were like omg like in "Next Friday", you mean that's a real city. Yes it is lol.

jkb11 - Great news on your beta doubling. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it continues to do so.

JCM - Boy you've really been through it with this pregnancy lol. I love your attitude though, you're just rolling with whatever is thrown at you :) And I agree, you should definitely write a blog.

LadySosa - So glad to hear all your embryos are still holding on. I still can't believe how many they got. You could share with all of us and still have some left over LOL :)

Sars - So excited for this weekend!!

Erin - I'm so glad you went to the Dr. to figure out what's wrong. Now they can work on making you better :)

Knitgirl - Whoo Hoo!!! Congrats on the beta :)


----------



## kfs1

Holy crap - I missed a lot!

jkb - congrats on the doubling beta! Can't wait to hear today's results.

Ladysosa - I still can't believe how many embies you have - and 24 great ones?!?! So amazing. Your weekend getaway sounds amazing. We haven't traveled in soooo long but have been trying to eliminate debt/save so nothing in the near future unfortunately.

Babyw - Great news about your blood test results. One more hurdle, right? I'm anxious to hear mine - probably another week or so.

Amy - Wow. Traveling to Vegas with pneumonia! I don't know how you lasted. :)

brighteyez - Good to hear from you. I have my fingers crossed for your next cycle.

Beagle - I've been wearing a pantyliner daily since I started the Progesterone. I'm not even on P anymore but still a lot of CM. Lovely, huh? :) Hope your husband's walkthrough goes well.

Sars - Woohoo. It's your weekend! Did you trigger last night?? 2 a.m. is so late, you poor thing! Don't worry about those eggs - hopefully some of them will catch up by the time of ER.

JCM - Wow. What a week you had! That's so scary about the fainting - absolutely the worst feeling. I hope you start to feel better soon - no more nausea, fainting, or hemorrhoids, you poor thing! And that nurse is a MORON. Who says that?!?!?!

Erose - Oh no. You poor thing. Good for you for being proactive, though. I hope everything sorts itself out soon. 

Knit - Congratulations! Wow - that's a nice big number! :happydance:

Hi everyone else! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sars, the trigger weill help give them a boot and the other meds stay in your system so just because you stopped injecting doesn't mean their effect has stopped. I think I had a few at that size and they were mature by retrieval. 

Kfs did you do the Maternity21 test?

So I got a call last night at home from the nurse, my maternity21 tests all came back normal and she was about to get off the phone and I said "wait, what about the gender", and she said "Oh you want to know?" I basically screamed of course i do! My nanny was standing there thinking I was insane. The nurse said "the test is conclusive for a female." I jumped up and down, screamed "YES" and then cried. My nanny hugged me and I was just ecstatic! Dh came home and wasn't in the door 2 ft when I told him and he lit up, smiled a huge smile and dropped his briefcase to hug and kiss me. He is thrilled, as are my parents and MIL...she was speechless and crying. After having 4 sons she's been dying for a girl. Dh's family hasn't had a girl since the 40s and my grandmother has 5 great grandsons. She had a feeling and got some pink yarn to make a blanket this week...she makes all of us baby blankets. I'm still in disbelief and over the moon happy. You ladies were right! Team pink!


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Babyw! That's so great! :happydance: :happydance: I'm sure your family is over the moon.

Yes, I got the maternity21 test but I think I'm going to be team yellow.


----------



## LadySosa

Aww! BabyW/Sue - I am SO happy for you!!! I got a little teary-eyed reading your post. That is so special for you and your family. Jack will have a little sister. Team pink! Haha. Now you can start thinking of names!

Sars - Ugh! Sorry you had to trigger in the middle of the night! And go for ER so late! I would be hangry if I couldn't eat all day like that. Agree with Jen - I would sleep it off! Hope you're feeling ok. And that's actually neat that your SIL/BIL are going through it at the same time. You'll have someone to compare notes with (besides us of course). :)

Booger - how did the Lupron go last night? I am doing 10 units (I think it's .1 CC?), so it feels like a walk in the park compared to the ganirelix/follistim/menopur trio. 

Afm, I heard from my nurse yesterday and the 30 are still going strong. Now the split is 28 good and 2 poor. I guess the "fair" ones made up their mind to become good or poor! I won't hear from her today.

TGIF! Anyone have any fun plans this weekend? We are going to see a home tomorrow with our real estate agent. It's priced WAY below comps (like half) and is in our dream neighborhood - perfect for raising kids. I'm not getting my hopes up though, I think it's priced so low to entice a bidding war. If it goes much above asking we wouldn't be able to afford it. But, it's still fun to see it! It's on a little man-made island on a lake (Lake Tapps, if you've ever heard of it). The island has a golf course, community pool, club house - just a great sense of community. It reminds me of the neighborhood I grew up. :)


----------



## beaglemom

BabyW - congrats on the girl! Awesome!

LadySosa - good luck seeing the house. I got a depressing email from zillow telling me my value had gone done. It keeps fluctuating. We would love to move, but not able to because of the price of IVF...but overall we like our home.

Nurse got back to me. My scan was great. She keeps telling me I am anatomically perfect. Which always makes me positive for my transfer. I am just hoping we have dummy swimmers :) The call came & my estrogen was something like 492 which is good & even better my P is nice & low...something like 0.2 or something. So I start my P today. I have not done it yet...waiting until before I head out for lunch. She also said start the baby aspirin. She said another drug & I am not sure what...started with an M. I think it was the steroids. Of course my apirin I left at home.

No way I could be team yellow. My husband said after transfer I will probably go right out & by gender specific things. And I totally will! I know I shouldn't...but oh well. I went through my baby clothes last night. Crazy how it added up fast. I have a ton of 0-3 months...so I need to look for bigger sizes when I shop.

No plans for me really...just a trip with my husband so he can do a pre-walk. And maybe a movie with my friend.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks ladies! I truly love all the support and how happy you guys are for us. I can't wait for more good news on this thread. Team, yellow, blue, pink...the fact that I get to share this with you and witness you becoming mothers after a struggle is so uplifting and life affirming. It give me hope that when life gets tough there is a light at the end of the tunnel. What an amazing group of women on here. Hugs to all of you. Now as for names, it might be more difficult this time around. We immediately agreed on jack, I won the argument for the legal name to be John but that we'd always call him Jack. I am very picky about names and so many celebrities or people I've met have ruined names for me. And my cousins have taken so many good names on my dad's side of the family...Grace, Abigail, Micaela, Ava, Avery, Brooke, Olivia, Emily, Isabel...but I have saved my grandmother and great grandmother's names, Catherine & Emma...there is a Catherine across the street but I like the name Cate. There are a few others like Elizabeth, Ainsley, Hadley, Camilla...we'll see...have plenty of time to think about it. What a way to start Dh's bday weekend!


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - YAY!! Congratulations!! A little girl! So excited for you!


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Thanks ladies! I truly love all the support and how happy you guys are for us. I can't wait for more good news on this thread. Team, yellow, blue, pink...the fact that I get to share this with you and witness you becoming mothers after a struggle is so uplifting and life affirming. It give me hope that when life gets tough there is a light at the end of the tunnel. What an amazing group of women on here. Hugs to all of you. Now as for names, it might be more difficult this time around. We immediately agreed on jack, I won the argument for the legal name to be John but that we'd always call him Jack. I am very picky about names and so many celebrities or people I've met have ruined names for me. And my cousins have taken so many good names on my dad's side of the family...Grace, Abigail, Micaela, Ava, Avery, Brooke, Olivia, Emily, Isabel...but I have saved my grandmother and great grandmother's names, Catherine & Emma...there is a Catherine across the street but I like the name Cate. There are a few others like Elizabeth, Ainsley, Hadley, Camilla...we'll see...have plenty of time to think about it. What a way to start Dh's bday weekend!

I love the traditional names. My husband always liked Kaitlyn. But I am just not sure. I don't really like Katie which is what he wants to call her & I think Kaitlyn is just become a common name. We have a pretty untraditional name picked out, but I am slowly growing tired of it. My boy name is all set though! I want my children to have solid names & I am not a huge fan of girly names...I want my girl especially to have a strong name. For a while, I wanted Sarah Avery...but my husband hates using middle names (my name already being Sarah). And none of my fanily names are very good...they are older names. So now I think I secretly want a boy. He is not convinced on the name, but I have told him I am too set & there is no changing my mind. So it will have to grow on him. We also thoguht of old time Yankees like Maris...but we can't even think of naming our daughter Maris.

If we get boy, I will tell you guys the name right away...but on girl I will have to tell you once we decide for sure. Still not sure when I want to tell other people. They can be harsh on names & ruin them for you...like it is their business anyways.


----------



## beaglemom

And thanks BabyW...I think we have an awesome group here. I hope the next few months only bring good news.


----------



## sars930

AHHH BabyW a girl!!! That is so awesome. I am so excited for you and your family. It made me emotional reading it. We had a similar situation with my niece. My mother-in-law had all boys but her first was a little girl that died in the hospital. Watching her relationship with my niece has been so beautiful. And now your family gets to experience the same thing! One of each! You must be over the moon.

Thanks for all the words of support ladies. We went out to dinner last night and then saw a late showing of the Imitation Game. Anyone else see it? We really enjoyed it. Only downside was I took my shot in the bathroom of the movie theater and screwed up my dosage, which sent me into a frenzy when I got home and realized. I called my poor RE and woke her up and she told me it was no big deal as long as I didn't screw up the trigger.

So, then I watched Love it or List it until 2 a.m. and headed to bed. Some coworkers are going to a new brewery for beer tasting tonight and then getting cheesesteaks so I am going to stuff myself silly. And then sleep really late tomorrow. I will still be hangry. We're supposed to get snow, which is not what I need tomorrow. 

Booger, I've been supposed to do a fresh transfer. My RE hasn't said anything about having to go to a frozen yet.

Lady, good luck on the house hunting! It sounds like an amazing place. There's something special about finding a place that reminds you of your own childhood.

I'm headed in for an appointment at 2:15 so I'll let you know what they say. Thanks again. Having you all here has really been such a huge help.


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you and so excited. it would be great if you were having twins as no one has had them on this thread yet. Boop boop!! :wohoo:

Babyw- :happydance: So happy you're having a girl as well. Yeah!

kfs1-Yeah, stay team yellow. hee hee. I like that team. Your baby will only wear green/yellow for about a week and then your house will be full with pink or blue stuff, so don't worry.

EROse-Yikes on the thyroid situation. I can't imagine being out of breath when having a conversation. Good for you for calling the doctor and talking about your suspicions/concerns.

Sars-I hope they can get everything figured out before transfer. Your estrogen shouldn't be THAT high, I don't suppose, but if they are confident with moving forward, I guess that's all you can do.

brightgirl-Welcome back! Glad you're trying again.

AFM-No TTC report. They are saying it's going to start snowing again tonight. I wanted to go running in the morning but if it's snowy, I won't. This is throwing a dent in my plans. Grr..I also need to go grocery shopping because I'm having people over tomorrow. BUT..I hate shopping when it's an impending snowday. I can't stand waiting in line. I guess I'm just going to have to suck it up. I better get my list together now. *sigh* Oh, and have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## moni77

Wow lots of great news this week!!! 

Yay for the girl BabyW!!

Yay for the good betas!

Glad you got to the doc Erin - hope you start to feel better. And Jen - wow girl - hope you start to have a smoother ride!

AFM - tired with the long week, but otherwise well. Here is my latest bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0238[1].jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for sharing, moni! You look so cute, and I am loving that purple shirt you're wearing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Wow lots of great news this week!!!
> 
> Yay for the girl BabyW!!
> 
> Yay for the good betas!
> 
> Glad you got to the doc Erin - hope you start to feel better. And Jen - wow girl - hope you start to have a smoother ride!
> 
> AFM - tired with the long week, but otherwise well. Here is my latest bump pic...

Adorable!!


----------



## jkb11

Adorable pic moni! Love your bump!!

Baby w!!!! Yay for team pink! 

Kfs I'm calling boy for you and beagle. I was right with my guessing for baby w;)

SARS, booger and beagle!!! Almost time 

Terri- hope the snow stays away for you. I'm a total sunshine loving girl. I admire you for running in the cold. During the summer I'm super active but in winter I just want to hibernate. 

Afm- my beta doubled:) I'm estatic but, trying to remind myself my numbers are really low. So it went from 61 to 168 in 48 hours. I'm scheduled for ultrasound on February 4th, she wanted me to come next week but I wanted a little later because I would love to see a heart beat. Do you think 6weeks and 4 days is far enough or should I push it to a few days further???


----------



## sars930

Hey ladies,
Feeling pretty good. Retrieval went well. We got 18 mature eggs so I'm thrilled!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Sars!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone, mind if I join? I'm new to this bit of the forum, I had my dd after a natural pregnancy in 2012, I then had a mmc at 12 weeks this time last year. After a year of ttc I've just been diagnosed with low amh and start my first ivf in February. 

I'm new to all this so just looking to chat to people for support. 

X


----------



## jkb11

SARS!!!!yay 18 is awesome:) glad everything went smooth! Rest up. Are they still planning a fresh transfer?

Mrs. W -welcome! The ladies on here are great to chat with and a wealth of knowledge:) so will you start stimming in February or is that your transfer?


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Sars! Glad ur feeling good and 18 is excellent! Congrats!

I'm a little bummed today. Got the update that they froze TWO embryos. They are waiting on 8 more and will decide their fate tomorrow. To go from 28 good quality embryos to 2 and maybe a couple more, was just a little disappointing. That's quite the attrition.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi jkb, congrats, I see you are newly pregnant, was it your first ivf? I start stimming on my next af which is due 11-12 feb so ec I guess end of feb early march? 

Ladysosa 45 eggs wow!!! I've got low amh and been told to expect 5-8 hopefully! So worried about how many will fertilitse and be good enough quality to put back in. Anyway hopefully you get a few more but two good ones is all you need to get pregnant, good luck.


----------



## terripeachy

Sars- awesome report!! Now more waiting. Make sure you drink lots of fluids and take it easy. A few more days now! Woohoo. 

Lady Sosa- I feel for you but those two and hopefully the other eight are the best quality and that's what you want, so don't be too disappointed. I know how it feels though. Seems totally ridiculous. I felt the same way. I am still feeling really positive for you if you aren't. 

Mrs. W-welcome and good luck with everything.


----------



## terripeachy

Ps. My Super Bowl menu is set. 
Jerk wings 
Charm city wings (old bay and honey)
Pulled pork sliders
Spinach and artichoke dip
Cheesy pull apart bread
Loaded tater tots with cheese and bacon
Chips/salsa/queso
Chocolate delight (some pie thing that someone's bringing)
Cookies
Vegetable tray
Beer!

For a group of ten adults and three kids I think that's plenty. Suggestions/ideas welcome.


----------



## jkb11

Lady Sosa- If I'm remembering correctly the remaining 8that they are waiting on are the ones doing the best which is why they haven't froze them yet. So they would mean you will likely end up with 10. I know it's hard to see the numbers go down but, 10 if you end up with 10 that would be amazing. Will the remaining 8 be 5/6 day blast? Hang in there chica I too still feel great outcomes for you!

Mrs w- yes this was my first ivf. Glad to have you added to the group! 

Terri- yum! I'm now starving!!!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

Just a quick check-in to see what's going on....

*LadySosa *- I hope your 8 that were still going were able to be frozen today! I know it's hard not to be a little disappointed but you do have the 2 they froze already so that's a good thing. Hang in there! :hugs: How did the house viewing go?? I always loved looking at houses.

*jkb* - Hooray on your beta doubling again! :happydance::happydance: 

*Terri* - Your Super Bowl party menu sounds amazing! I'm not sure what we are going to do but I might just have to find someone who is a having a party. 

*Mrs.W* - Welcome!

*Sars* - Glad your retrieval went so well!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your updates. Hope you're feeling well today.

*knitgirl* - Hooray!!! That is an awesome number.

*Babywhisperer* - Awwww, congrats on the baby girl. That's awesome for you and your family. She is going to be so spoiled!!

*Moni *- Cute bump pic!! You look great!

*Beagle* - I hope your DH's practice walk-through went well. I LOVE the name Maris for a girl. In fact, it doesn't even seem like a boy name to me at all. 

*kfs* - Stay Team Yellow!!! I still can't decide what we are going to do. One minute I'm leaning towards choosing before transfer and then the next minute I'm leaning towards not finding out at all.

Hello to *Amy, Erin, Jen, Weezy*, and *Brighteyez*!! I hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend.

Ugh. I am working on our tax returns. It's the worst. Every year I say I'm going to have someone else do them and then I'm too scattered to get everything organized enough for someone else to look at them. And I'm too cheap to pay someone else. :haha: Thank goodness for TurboTax!

We went backcountry skiing yesterday with a couple we work with and some of their friends. It was a lot of fun. If you're not aware, it's basically skiing uphill with special skins on your skis and then skiing back down like you normally would. It allows you to go places outside of developed ski areas. So kind of like hiking but with your skis and with the added bonus of being able to ski back down the mountain instead of hike. The snow wasn't very good as it's been unseasonably warm here (not good) so I was actually wearing a t-shirt when we were climbing up. It's supposed to be 60 degrees here tomorrow. Um, it's winter in Montana. Honestly, I'd much rather have snow. :nope:


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks ladies :) so they ended up freezing 2 more. So I have 4 total. I'm trying to stay positive, cause as you guys say it only takes 1-2 to get pregnant! It was just a shock to hear they dwindled so fast! And the nurse was so non chalant about it. She was like, oh, the other ones didn't develop so we discarded them. Part of me was like, "you DISCARDED my babies??!" Haha. I know that's not too rational. I told my hubby if this is the only disappointment we experience in this process, we'll be very fortunate! Hope you guys are having a good wknd so far! Oh, and welcome Mrs. W! Terri- yumm!! I hope u guys will be cheering for the Seahawks!


----------



## sars930

jkb11 said:


> SARS!!!!yay 18 is awesome:) glad everything went smooth! Rest up. Are they still planning a fresh transfer?
> 
> Mrs. W -welcome! The ladies on here are great to chat with and a wealth of knowledge:) so will you start stimming in February or is that your transfer?

Thanks JKB. Yup still a fresh transfer so either Tuesday or Thursday. She wants to wait until 5D if possible. Of course we have a nor'easter coming through Tuesday-Wednesday.


----------



## sars930

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I join? I'm new to this bit of the forum, I had my dd after a natural pregnancy in 2012, I then had a mmc at 12 weeks this time last year. After a year of ttc I've just been diagnosed with low amh and start my first ivf in February.
> 
> I'm new to all this so just looking to chat to people for support.
> 
> X

Welcome, Mrs. W! These ladies are a great support system and they have tons of knowledge to share.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa, I'm sure that was super discouraging. Why can't the nurses all understand this may be routine to them but it is traumatic and stressful to us going through it? I don't think it sounds nuts at all you felt they discarded your babies. 

Yay for two more frozen ones! Remind me how far along these are. Hope the other six are still hanging on.

How did house hunting go?

Terri, Can I please come over for the Super Bowl? I'm hungry just reading this. I made home made pretzels with a beer cheese soup last year that went over well. Let me know if you want the recipe.

Booger, I've never heard of that but it sounds super fun. I'd be happy to send you our snowstorm that's coming through.

AFM, I'm feeling pretty good today. We went to my in-laws after the transfer (they live two blocks away) so I could eat and then I spent the rest of the day in bed watching bad movies and drinking Gatorade. I went to bed early last night and woke up feeling pretty good. My nose is actually the most sore because the oxygen dried it out.

My RE called and all 18 eggs fertilized. She said it's "like wow." She's so funny. We go back in tomorrow so Nick can learn how to do the progesterone shots. Not sure if we'll get an update then.

Ladies that run, how long did you wait after your retrieval to start running again? I was rather loopy when I left but I'm pretty sure my RE told me weeks. That makes me a very unhappy camper.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-I didn't run at all during this process, and that's why I'm turning into a fatty. HA!!HA!! I did run a little over 6 miles yesterday. YAY!! I would stick with yoga or something non bouncy, just because, but your nurse would know best. I'll send you a PM with my email and yes, I would love the recipe. You can come over if you like. hee hee.

LadySosa-Four is great..and you're only transferring one so you should be just fine. :) I was born in and lived in Seattle for a few years, so that is who I'm cheering for. Plus, who ISN'T cheering for Seattle after the whole deflate-gate (such a stupid name). A guy on the radio said that even the NFL is cheering for Seattle so they can get past the news of the deflated balls. I'm sure they don't know what to do. The Pats are such cheaters.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Yay Sars! Glad ur feeling good and 18 is excellent! Congrats!
> 
> I'm a little bummed today. Got the update that they froze TWO embryos. They are waiting on 8 more and will decide their fate tomorrow. To go from 28 good quality embryos to 2 and maybe a couple more, was just a little disappointing. That's quite the attrition.

I know that on a % basis it is disappointing, but think about if you hadn't done this...how many cycles of trying naturally would it have taken. I had 2 frozen and it worked the first time. Those that made it to freeze are strong and will give you a better than 50% chance of working. I know it felt scary not having multiple embies frozen as a safety net, but you won't need it. I am very confident you will have success.

Sars thats a great number!!

Mrs W welcome! You will find this group of ladies to be very warm, supportive and knowledgeable, no stupid questions or judgment here.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Ps. My Super Bowl menu is set.
> Jerk wings
> Charm city wings (old bay and honey)
> Pulled pork sliders
> Spinach and artichoke dip
> Cheesy pull apart bread
> Loaded tater tots with cheese and bacon
> Chips/salsa/queso
> Chocolate delight (some pie thing that someone's bringing)
> Cookies
> Vegetable tray
> Beer!
> 
> For a group of ten adults and three kids I think that's plenty. Suggestions/ideas welcome.

You had me at Jerk Wings!


----------



## LadySosa

Yum, beer cheese soup and home-made pretzels! I'm drooling.

Terri - I agree. The Pats are total cheaters. Although I am sure sick of hearing about "deflate-gate"! I have total confidence the Hawks will pull it off. It is like Seahawks mania here in Seattle. All the tall buildings have green/blue lights and nearly everyone has a "12" sign or flag in their windows (car, home, boat, everything).

House hunting was fun. I always enjoy looking at homes with our realtor (she is a Guatemalan also, and quite a character). The house we looked at was even better than the pictures. Everything was high quality. The windows, the appliances (Sub Zero fridge!), giant steam shower, and the master closet was TO DIE for!! It was like it's own room with it's a washer/dryer (Jen, I remember you said you have this, you lucky girl!). The landscaping was top notch, and of course it was all lake front. We were planning to put an offer in, but I don't think our offer will be strong at all, given the home's value. The online auction is going on now, so I'm watching it like a hawk. It's slowly creeping up to our max budget. The auction ends Wednesday.

Yesterday here in Seattle was unreal. The sun was shining and it got up to about 63 degrees. Everyone was wearing t-shirts, shorts, sunglasses. We went down to the Lake Union Boat Show to stroll by the million dollar yachts, and got fish and chips at Ivar's. A quintessential Seattle day! Although it felt like a summer Seattle day!

Be careful to those of you on the east coast! That storm sounds scary. I hope y'all are ready to stay hunkered down in your houses. 

Oh, Sars, I have four total frozen embryos, the rest were "discarded." :) My FET will take place on March 3. That's great that you're close enough with your in-laws that you can chill at their place and recover! I hope they took good care of you.

Booger - wow, you are hardcore! My old boss would go back country skiing almost every weekend. She was in phenomenal shape. I was always worried about her when I would hear about avalanches on the news. She would also go for a "jog" up a mountain for like 30 miles. Not sure how she does it.

Moni - Forgot to say, your bump pic is cute!

Beagle - I forget your transfer date, but I know it's this week, right? EEEh! It's almost time! Excited for you.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Just a quick check-in to see what's going on....
> 
> *LadySosa *- I hope your 8 that were still going were able to be frozen today! I know it's hard not to be a little disappointed but you do have the 2 they froze already so that's a good thing. Hang in there! :hugs: How did the house viewing go?? I always loved looking at houses.
> 
> *jkb* - Hooray on your beta doubling again! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> *Terri* - Your Super Bowl party menu sounds amazing! I'm not sure what we are going to do but I might just have to find someone who is a having a party.
> 
> *Mrs.W* - Welcome!
> 
> *Sars* - Glad your retrieval went so well!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your updates. Hope you're feeling well today.
> 
> *knitgirl* - Hooray!!! That is an awesome number.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Awwww, congrats on the baby girl. That's awesome for you and your family. She is going to be so spoiled!!
> 
> *Moni *- Cute bump pic!! You look great!
> 
> *Beagle* - I hope your DH's practice walk-through went well. I LOVE the name Maris for a girl. In fact, it doesn't even seem like a boy name to me at all.
> 
> *kfs* - Stay Team Yellow!!! I still can't decide what we are going to do. One minute I'm leaning towards choosing before transfer and then the next minute I'm leaning towards not finding out at all.
> 
> Hello to *Amy, Erin, Jen, Weezy*, and *Brighteyez*!! I hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend.
> 
> Ugh. I am working on our tax returns. It's the worst. Every year I say I'm going to have someone else do them and then I'm too scattered to get everything organized enough for someone else to look at them. And I'm too cheap to pay someone else. :haha: Thank goodness for TurboTax!
> 
> We went backcountry skiing yesterday with a couple we work with and some of their friends. It was a lot of fun. If you're not aware, it's basically skiing uphill with special skins on your skis and then skiing back down like you normally would. It allows you to go places outside of developed ski areas. So kind of like hiking but with your skis and with the added bonus of being able to ski back down the mountain instead of hike. The snow wasn't very good as it's been unseasonably warm here (not good) so I was actually wearing a t-shirt when we were climbing up. It's supposed to be 60 degrees here tomorrow. Um, it's winter in Montana. Honestly, I'd much rather have snow. :nope:

I saw that it was 57 in Billings this w/e, and was like SAY WHAT!! Well you can come here and 2-3ft of fresh pow this week!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> sars-I didn't run at all during this process, and that's why I'm turning into a fatty. HA!!HA!! I did run a little over 6 miles yesterday. YAY!! I would stick with yoga or something non bouncy, just because, but your nurse would know best. I'll send you a PM with my email and yes, I would love the recipe. You can come over if you like. hee hee.
> 
> LadySosa-Four is great..and you're only transferring one so you should be just fine. :) I was born in and lived in Seattle for a few years, so that is who I'm cheering for. Plus, who ISN'T cheering for Seattle after the whole deflate-gate (such a stupid name). A guy on the radio said that even the NFL is cheering for Seattle so they can get past the news of the deflated balls. I'm sure they don't know what to do. The Pats are such cheaters.

I'm with you. I hate Beli-Cheat, and Tom Brady while good looking is a sissy...ever hear how he cried over his draft pick? He cried. I don't believe anything that comes out of that organization and the QB absolutely had to know about the balls pressure...but the fact we focus on this and not men beating their wives, girlfriends, children, and other violence in the NFL is pathetic.


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-You had me at Ivars. All of my FB friends in Seattle were talking about how nice it was this past weekend, and they were all out running around the city. I love when cities have sports spirit. It's so much fun. 

BabyW-The wings are my husband's department but he does an awesome job. He also said he will make some plain for the kids. I think the kids will eat whatever we have in front of them (or not), but if he wants to do special food for them, it's his call.

Beagle-I'm sorry for not realizing your transfer is this week. Yes, you must be excited to finally be getting prego. hee hee.


----------



## JCM

Great news Sars and Ladysosa! Haha "you discarded my babies???" You're funny. 

I don't care about football really but I have to root against the Seahawks because one of my good friends lives in Seattle and he is like their biggest fan. Haha we text every Sunday and he's such a sh*t talker! I love it. He may even come here for Super Bowl. I'm hoping he does and he and his little family stay with us. Arizona will be insane this week. The phoenix open is already expecting over 200,000 people the first day or two. Plus Super Bowl. Yikes! Maybe I should head to another state! I choose Terri's house...

Welcome Mrs.W! 

AFM I'm freaking exhausted. I'm not sure I have any skin left to stretch! I told my husband I feel like I'm wearing a shirt that's 3 sizes too small except it's my skin and I can't take it off. Haha watching me try to breathe when I sleep must be hilarious. Oh, and I almost adopted another puppy yesterday. I'm crazy I know. They are so cute. One of those cattle dogs. There are two brothers left and I want my mom to get the other. Do I really need another puppy running around??? No. But he was adorable with big puppy paws.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

*JCM* - Resist the puppy! I think it must be a pregnancy thing. The last two pregnant ladies at my office did the same thing - got puppies about halfway through their pregnancies. Haha - seriously though, puppies are hard to resist and if he needs a good home and you have the time then maybe it wouldn't be so bad. 

*Terri* - I think we all want to crash your party now! Too much yummy food.

*babywhisperer* - I'd gladly take your blizzard! We need the snow. It was 62 yesterday and it's supposed to be 66 today. While it is nice, I don't like it because it makes me get Spring Fever bad but we still have like 4 more months until it really gets nice. And when we have mild winters, it usually means nasty wildfires in the summer. Yuck.

*LadySosa* - Sounds like your weather is similar to ours right now. I will soak up all the sun I can get but I do want it to snow more. I'm not hard core - I definitely don't run up mountains!!! It's just a nice way to get out skiing (and normally have nice untracked snow) and get away from the crowds at ski areas. We don't go if the avalanche danger is too high. We'll be cheering for the Seahawks in my house!

*Sars* - Woo-hoo on the perfect fertilization rate! That's awesome. I waited until my ovaries calmed down to run. I knew I wasn't going to have a transfer right away so I think I might have waited a week after retrieval. You'll have to see what your RE says - I know after transfer I don't have any restrictions on exercise other than I have to keep my heart rate below 140. I'm going to ask about that - seems like an arbitrary cut off to me.

Howdy to everyone else!!!

I had my baseline bloodwork draw this morning for my FET. I also took my last birth control pill this morning. :happydance: Now to wait for AF and I'll start my oral estrace next week.


----------



## beaglemom

I didn't even realize a storm was coming. I am trying to look it up now. I think it is all north of me. Which is just fine. Last year we had snow which messed up one of my IUIs...my first one. So I want the snow to stay away. I am getting a transfer on Thursday even if I have to sleep in their office Wednesday night!

Lady - 4 is great. I know it is so devastating watching the numbers fall.

So the past 2 nights I have woken up & had to pee...a lot...like 3 times. Which is so weird. Usually I wake up once & go then go back to sleep. Sometimes I even go back to sleep without getting up. But these are bad like I have to get up fast & go. Weird. Wonder if it is the steroids. But I don't feel like that any other time & I don't drink a lot before bed.

QUESTION for the FET ladies...how often were you checked by the dr? I had my scan and E & P blood work Friday. I started my P afterwards, now I just wait & go in Thurs. But it seems like a long time not to be checked up on. Just wondering if that is normal.

And yes...my transfer is Thursday...I cannot wait! My husband's walk thru is Wed. The market manager talked with his current market manager & basically said it was him & another guy getting the stores unless they F-up the walk thru. No chance of that! My husband is set & awesome! I am so excited. But one down side...he has to spend like a month training...at least 2 weeks is in Arkansas. I can't remember if it is consecutive. I just hate he will miss out on some dr visits.


----------



## sars930

Yay Beagle! You must be so excited for the transfer to finally be here after all that waiting. It looks like my transfer is going to be on Thursday too. So, we'll be buddies for the dreaded wait and then bump buddies. FX for your husband. What an exciting week for you both.

Booger, wahoo for getting the ball rolling for the FET. That must feel good.

Terri, I feel like such a fatty right now I can't stand it. I've literally run at least mile every day since Thanksgiving so to be just sitting on my rear is killing me. I basically was told no jumping/jostling of the ovaries. And my stupid yoga studio keeps closing for the snow. I've also been eating out a lot. Got to get back on track.

LadySosa, we're definitely cheering for the Seahawks in my house. I hate, hate the Patriots. I totally get being disappointed by the attrition. But that's four perfect embryos waiting for you. I love house hunting. We're looking for a new house as well. So there's an online bidding process? I've never seen that before. 

We're supposed to get hit with a big storm but not as bad as BabyW and Moni, who I think will be digging out for days. Good luck ladies! Stay safe and don't touch any shovels =)

Start my P shots tomorrow night and just waiting on the transfer. My nurse said she'd call tomorrow to let me know how many are still hanging on.


----------



## Amy1976

Mrs W 11 - Welcome :)

LadySosa - 4 good quality eggs is a great number, especially since you only need 1 :) I know it's disappointing hearing the number dwindle down though, I think we all went through that disappointment.

Beaglemom - YAY for Thursday!!! Only 3 more sleeps :) After all this time, can you believe it's finally here!! So exciting!!

Sars930 - YAY for Thursday for you as well!! It's getting exciting around here!!

Terri - Your menu sounds awesome!! I don't really follow football too much so I didn't have anyone in particular to root for. My dad says we have to stay loyal to the west coast lol, but I like Gisele Bundchen so I was gonna root for her husband. She posts the cutest pictures of her kids on game days, cheering for their dad and wearing his jersey. But now with the deflated football drama, I guess I'll make my dad happy and cheer for Seattle :)

Everyone on the East Coast stay safe this week.

AFM - I had my SHG this morning and everything looked good. I have to stay on my BCP for another week to 10 days, then I can stop and start my meds. I will be able to transfer next month sometime. She is going to e-mail me my schedule tomorrow so I'll get the exact dates then. He is also testing my thyroid again so we'll see how that turns out. I'm getting excited again!!!


----------



## booger76

Amy - Woohoo! Good to hear your SHG went well today. And hooray on getting your calendar! Super exciting.

sars - Hope those P shots go well - I have them as part of my protocol too and I'm a little nervous. I'll be doing them myself so I hope they're not too bad.

Beagle - I seem to have lots of monitoring. Not sure why so much but I have 4 ultrasounds and 5 blood draws between now and transfer. I guess they just want to make sure things are just right. I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Amy! I'm so excited for you! It'll be here before you know it.

Beagle - I think I'm only scheduled for one appointment (suppression check) between now and transfer. But then again that might change as the time draws closer.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - They told me there would only be 3 monitoring appointments for the frozen transfer. The baseline and two others. So having less appointments than with the fresh retrieval seems normal.


----------



## moni77

Hey everyone!

Sars - I have not run at all since before the retrieval. I thought I would be fine between retrieval and transfer but they said no, and then I didn't want to disrupt anything and then my numbers started out low and I was just paranoid. Now even walking sometimes I feel him bouncing around. Plus my heart rate jumps up pretty quickly when running, and there is mixed reviews about heartrate over 140...so I've stuck with walking.

Looking forward to the transfers on Thursday Sars and Beagle - finally here!

Sosa - I only had 1 and it would not have made it to freezing - that's all you need!

Welcome w and FXed to you.

AFM - I am homebound until Wednesday. Paying for the garage so that I don't have to unplow my car on Wednesday. Supposed to be picking a jury on Wed - we'll see if they restart the subways in time. If the storm was only one day later...My guess is everything will end up being less than predicted and I'll have a crazy rest of the week. :dohh:

Everyone else - enjoy your week!


----------



## sars930

Yay Amy!!!! So glad the SHG went well. Very exciting you're getting going again!!


----------



## beaglemom

Good morning, ladies!

I need some advice. I think my husband is being a lunatic, but I want your opinions. We were thinking of going to the mountains this weekend. We stay at these cabins surrounding a lake & our dogs can run freely. Some of the cabins are on an incline so since we are out of shape, it can be exhausting walking up & down a few times a day. So he has gotten paranoid & doesn't think I should be doing it. So I said well I will stay home & we can work on the house. He said no you don't need to be doing anything. So I said I am not ordered bed rest. I need to be doing something because I want to keep a good circulation & blood flow. So I said how about we find a place to go ice skating. We went on our honeymoon & have never gone again...no place nearby. He said NO. You will fall down. I think he is being a bit dramatic. Yes I know it is sweet for him to be concerned, but still. I don't plan to waste away these days off watching Neflix. So I think we are going to find some fun things to do...drive to Wilmington or Myrtle Beach for the day. It is hard because we have the dogs.

So is my husban being paranoid? Do you think it is safe for me to go ice skating after my transfer?


----------



## kfs1

Ladysosa - I know it's hard not to be disappointed when starting off with so many eggs. I remember being disappointed when I only had a few left, too. But remember - the ones that survived are super-strong! And it only takes one so you're in GREAT shape. Like someone else said, imagine if you had tried naturally how many of those eggs may not have survived? And congrats on house-hunting! That house sounds perfect. I hope you guys get lucky!

Welcome, Mrs. W!

Beagle - I hate to say it but I don't think your husband's being too paranoid. I wasn't on bed rest either but my RE specifically told me to take it easy. She said to slowly resume normal activities but definitely nothing too strenuous. I would be nervous for you to fall when ice skating, too. Why risk it after all you've been through?

Sars - I'm happy to hear that you're feeling good. How are the P shots going?


JCM - I've been really wanting a new puppy/dog, too, but I'm scared to have too much on my plate. My house is TINY and I'm nervous about too much noise and chaos. I would like to try and hold off until we buy a house in a year or 2. I just love dogs - miss mine so much.

Booger - Congrats on your last BCP. It's getting so close!!!!

Amy - You're almost there, too! Happy to hear that the SHG went well.

Moni - Smart idea paying for the garage for your car, even if we didn't get as much snow as predicted. Love your bump!!!

Terri - EVERYTHING on your superbowl menu sounds amazing. Yuuuum.

Nothing much going on here. Working from home because of the "blizzard" (or lack thereof). But still, I wouldn't want to be out there. The weather is still not great.


----------



## knitgirl

Happy snow day to you all! (at least it is here - we have about 2 feet)

So much news to catch up on - I'm so excited for the upcoming transfers, and for those of you getting started with your meds soon. And congrats on all the healthy embies! Welcome to the newcomers - this is a great group of women who have a wealth of knowledge and experience to share. 

AFM - second beta was yesterday and it was 2522. :happydance: DH and I are thinking there is a pretty good possibility of twins! Nurse said based on my numbers, there is a possibility. First scan is on 2/12, so we'll know for sure then. Yikes!!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Beagle - Yeah, hate to say it but I agree with kfs & your hubby. Maybe the cabin would be an ok activity if you can take it easy but I'm not sure if I would go ice skating!

Kfs - thank you for the words of encouragement. :) It makes me feel a lot better! I hope you are staying snug and warm in your house today in your nasty weather! We haven't had a real snow storm in a few years. Granted, Seattle is not equipped for snow, so a few inches can have a near-catastrophic effect around here!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## LadySosa

Wow, knitgirl!!!! I am soo excited for you!!!! How would you feel about twins??


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies!

kfs - Glad the blizzard hasn't been as bad for you as they predicted. :flower: Looks like Boston and Maine are taking the brunt of it. I completely understand you on the dog situation. We still have our smaller dog at home but I'm already perusing Petfinder looking for a new running buddy. Hooray for working from home!!! 

Beagle - I think your husband is probably being a little too cautious but I'm sure it comes from a good place. My guess is that he's just nervous and doesn't want you to do anything that you might question if for some reason this transfer isn't successful (But it's going to be successful!!!). Anyway, I think a compromise is in order here. Maybe you don't go ice skating but find something else to do that isn't as strenuous as the cabins?? Can you board your dogs for the weekend? Sorry - I'm probably not much help here. I still plan on doing my normal activities after transfer (as long as I keep my heart rate reasonable). Maybe I'm stupid, I don't know.........:shrug:

Moni - I hope the storm has treated you well and you missed the worst of it!! :thumbup:

I put a countdown clock on my computer yesterday for my transfer. 27 days and 1 hour to go!! My nurse called yesterday afternoon to tell me my bloodwork looked perfect and that I'm nice and suppressed. :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

That is awesome knitgirl...did you transfer 1 or 2?

Maybe I should just hold off. But for us, ice skating is not that intensive. But I see the point.


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Wow, knitgirl!!!! I am soo excited for you!!!! How would you feel about twins??


Twins would be very exciting and mildly terrifying! Haha


----------



## beaglemom

Booger...very excited for you! I hope time flies by!


----------



## knitgirl

booger76 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> kfs - Glad the blizzard hasn't been as bad for you as they predicted. :flower: Looks like Boston and Maine are taking the brunt of it. I completely understand you on the dog situation. We still have our smaller dog at home but I'm already perusing Petfinder looking for a new running buddy. Hooray for working from home!!!
> 
> Beagle - I think your husband is probably being a little too cautious but I'm sure it comes from a good place. My guess is that he's just nervous and doesn't want you to do anything that you might question if for some reason this transfer isn't successful (But it's going to be successful!!!). Anyway, I'm sure I think a compromise is in order here. Maybe you don't go ice skating but find something else to do that isn't as strenuous as the cabins?? Can you board your dogs for the weekend? Sorry - I'm probably not much help here. I still plan on doing my normal activities after transfer (as long as I keep my heart rate reasonable). Maybe I'm stupid, I don't know.........:shrug:
> 
> Moni - I hope the storm has treated you well and you missed the worst of it!! :thumbup:
> 
> I put a countdown clock on my computer yesterday for my transfer. 27 days and 1 hour to go!! My nurse called yesterday afternoon to tell me my bloodwork looked perfect and that I'm nice and suppressed. :happydance:

Woo hooooo!! Congrats Booger!!


----------



## booger76

knitgirl - Wahoo on that awesome beta number!!! Can't wait to see what your scan reveals!


----------



## knitgirl

beaglemom said:


> That is awesome knitgirl...did you transfer 1 or 2?
> 
> Maybe I should just hold off. But for us, ice skating is not that intensive. But I see the point.

We transferred 2 - but did not do PGS.


----------



## terripeachy

knitgirl-Great numbers. congrats!

beagle-I say no to the ice skating as well. Walking up and down the hill is probably ok, but I wouldn't risk falling or doing too much, even if you are a slow skater. Someone else may be out of control and knock you down. You never know, and why risk it. I can't remember my FET schedule exactly, but I do know that I didn't have to go in as often.

kfs1/moni-I heard that there isn't much snow in NY. Well, Long Island supposedly has more, but the weather people make everything so dramatic. What a letdown. I have had to work yesterday and today and that was not in my plans at all. Oh well..more vacation in the summer, I suppose.

booger-Glad everything is looking good and you are suppressed. Yeah!

Amy-I'm getting excited for you again too. 

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I didn't even realize a storm was coming. I am trying to look it up now. I think it is all north of me. Which is just fine. Last year we had snow which messed up one of my IUIs...my first one. So I want the snow to stay away. I am getting a transfer on Thursday even if I have to sleep in their office Wednesday night!
> 
> Lady - 4 is great. I know it is so devastating watching the numbers fall.
> 
> So the past 2 nights I have woken up & had to pee...a lot...like 3 times. Which is so weird. Usually I wake up once & go then go back to sleep. Sometimes I even go back to sleep without getting up. But these are bad like I have to get up fast & go. Weird. Wonder if it is the steroids. But I don't feel like that any other time & I don't drink a lot before bed.
> 
> QUESTION for the FET ladies...how often were you checked by the dr? I had my scan and E & P blood work Friday. I started my P afterwards, now I just wait & go in Thurs. But it seems like a long time not to be checked up on. Just wondering if that is normal.
> 
> And yes...my transfer is Thursday...I cannot wait! My husband's walk thru is Wed. The market manager talked with his current market manager & basically said it was him & another guy getting the stores unless they F-up the walk thru. No chance of that! My husband is set & awesome! I am so excited. But one down side...he has to spend like a month training...at least 2 weeks is in Arkansas. I can't remember if it is consecutive. I just hate he will miss out on some dr visits.

I am so dang excited for your transfer!!!

Amy I'm happy it went well, you must be so happy you can get back into the swing of things!!! Very excited for you.

How's everyone on the East coast doing? I think we got 12-15 hard to tell with drifts and it's still snowing. Definitely not the 2-3ft they were calling for, but happy with that. I'm working from home, getting 2 trades done so far which I am so stoked about b/c today is the last trading day of the month. Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm!


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> LadySosa said:
> 
> 
> Wow, knitgirl!!!! I am soo excited for you!!!! How would you feel about twins??
> 
> 
> Twins would be very exciting and mildly terrifying! HahaClick to expand...

What was your doubling time? You can put in the info at countdowntopregnancy.com and get the hours it took. How many days in between each beta? Either way, singleton or twins, it's a great number!! Congrats!


----------



## moni77

Great number!

I think we ended up with less than a foot of snow. But enjoying working from home.


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> knitgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadySosa said:
> 
> 
> Wow, knitgirl!!!! I am soo excited for you!!!! How would you feel about twins??
> 
> 
> Twins would be very exciting and mildly terrifying! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> What was your doubling time? You can put in the info at countdowntopregnancy.com and get the hours it took. How many days in between each beta? Either way, singleton or twins, it's a great number!! Congrats!Click to expand...

First beta was on 1/22 and second on 1/26. Says my doubling time is 37.96 hours. Thanks for the link!


----------



## beaglemom

Even if I think it is okay to do these things...I would refrain just because it makes him uneasy. I would never do anything that would make him nervous or make him think I am jeopardizing our transfer...even if I think it is safe. But it is funny he is so nervous. Makes me see in to the future a little. Hopefully he will calm down as time goes on.

It is nice to know a few of you are on my side. :) But I see the other view as well.


----------



## Amy1976

Booger76 - I don't know how I missed it yesterday but YAY for stopping your BCP and having your baseline appointment!! So excited that it's finally here after having a little bit of a bumpy start!!

Knitgirl - Statistically someone on this thread should have had twins by now LOL!! I don't know how you're going to wait over 2 weeks to find out. I hate the waiting lol.

Beaglemom - I have to agree with your husband. I definitely wouldn't take any chances. After everything you've been through and all the expense why take the risk even if it is a tiny risk. You don't necessarily have to sit at home and do nothing, but definitely take it easy. I agree with who ever said you should compromise. That sounds fair :)


----------



## knitgirl

Amy1976 said:


> Booger76 - I don't know how I missed it yesterday but YAY for stopping your BCP and having your baseline appointment!! So excited that it's finally here after having a little bit of a bumpy start!!
> 
> Knitgirl - Statistically someone on this thread should have had twins by now LOL!! I don't know how you're going to wait over 2 weeks to find out. I hate the waiting lol.
> 
> Beaglemom - I have to agree with your husband. I definitely wouldn't take any chances. After everything you've been through and all the expense why take the risk even if it is a tiny risk. You don't necessarily have to sit at home and do nothing, but definitely take it easy. I agree with who ever said you should compromise. That sounds fair :)

I know! I was so bummed when they said I had to wait until 7 weeks!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Booger 27 days!!!! Wow that is coming up fast!! And no more bcp, cross that off the list! I am sensing some good news on this thread in Feb/March!


----------



## JCM

Yay for no more BCPs!!! So exciting! 
Great numbers Knitgirl!
Hi everyone! Hope everyone on the est coast is doing well! My family in Long Island got 3 feet! The pictures on Facebook look awesome! Looks like a lot of fun. It sprinkled in arizona last night...and that was it! I like it here...until it's 120 degrees and I'm fat and swollen in May! Lol!


----------



## sars930

Beagle: I&#8217;m late to the game here after a busy work day&#8230; I&#8217;d say I wouldn&#8217;t go skating but your weekend in the mountains sounds lovely. It is sweet how you&#8217;re husband is so concerned though. I know it must be a tad frustrating. One more day! What time is your transfer scheduled for?

KFS: Tonight was my first P shot. OK. It definitely hurts the most going in - the needle is the biggest by far - but it wasn&#8217;t too bad.

Knit: I totally think it is twins! How exciting! It stinks you have to wait so long to find out for sure.

Booger: Likely by the time you read this it will be Wednesday and 26 days, wahoo!!!

We were supposed to get 8-16 and we got hardly any.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today beagle! Let us know how it went and when you're are home, drinking hot tea and resting easily.

BTW, I am really loving my decaf teas. hee hee. I'm still drinking a cup of coffee in the morning, but my afternoon drink of choice is decaf tea. I have several different types. The Celestial Seasonings have really good flavor. The chai is ok, but I wish it was a little more spicy, as in a stronger flavor of spices. I'm still drinking it though. hee hee.

I saw Annie at the theater last night. What a cute play and the girls that were in the orphanage had such good voices and were so cute. There were tons of young girls at the show, and they were in awe pretty much the whole time. They even had a do, Sandy, in the show. It looked a little thin, but he/she sure knew her cues. Today, I'm a little tired.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Good luck today beagle! Let us know how it went and when you're are home, drinking hot tea and resting easily.
> 
> BTW, I am really loving my decaf teas. hee hee. I'm still drinking a cup of coffee in the morning, but my afternoon drink of choice is decaf tea. I have several different types. The Celestial Seasonings have really good flavor. The chai is ok, but I wish it was a little more spicy, as in a stronger flavor of spices. I'm still drinking it though. hee hee.
> 
> I saw Annie at the theater last night. What a cute play and the girls that were in the orphanage had such good voices and were so cute. There were tons of young girls at the show, and they were in awe pretty much the whole time. They even had a do, Sandy, in the show. It looked a little thin, but he/she sure knew her cues. Today, I'm a little tired.

Thanks, Terri...but my transfer is tomorrow...my husband is doing his walk through today!!!

So the night before my retrieval my husband & I went to a new place. I got Chicken cordon blue, mac & cheese, & mashed potatoes. I like chicken, but I usualy order beef when I go out. We went there to get stuffed since I couldn't eat after midnight. That was Dec...we have not gone there since. ALL WEEK I have been craving that chicken! So guess what we are doing tonight ;)


----------



## ERosePW

jkb and Knit, I need to move you two to the Success section on the front page! Can you remind me how many dpt you were when you got your BFP? And you both used HPTs to start, right? 

beagle, how exciting that tomorrow is the day!!! Have you decided how quickly you're planning on testing? 

Hi to everyone! Been jumping on long enough to read updates everyday, but haven't been posting. Good news though.. the rest of my thyroid panel came back ok, so my primary doc feels like its going to resolve itself after first-tri. Interestingly, today is a pretty good day... I actually feel human and can think clearly. When I say that's progress, I really mean it. So I'm hoping its starting to level out already even though I'll only be 10 weeks as of tomorrow. I did have one more scan with my RE last Fri, and I couldn't believe how different it was after only two weeks! He's actually shaped more like a baby now, and he was moving ALL over! It was crazy for DH and I to watch! :) First prenatal appt with OB this afternoon, and will also discuss thyroid stuff, but its all looking ok.


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Beagle-I just realized that today is Wednesday. Oops. I knew your transfer was Thursday, I just jumped ahead a day. #excited. hee hee. Hope the walk through goes well for your husband.

ERose-Glad today is a good one, and yes, your baby does look like a baby now. Yeah!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - that is exciting! Glad you are feeling better.

We plan to start on Monday which would be 4 days past...but I am a bit nervous. So we will see how we feel. An early negative never bothered me before. But we shall see. I may wait until 6 days.


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - I'm so glad you are starting to feel better!!!

Terri - I would LOVE to see Annie. It was my favorite movie growing up. I can't wait to see the new remake coming out too :)

Beaglemom - Good luck to your husband today!! And YAY for tomorrow!! So excited for you. Enjoy your dinner tonight :)

AFM - I got my schedule. I stop my BCP on Friday, I have my baseline appointment on Monday, start my Estrace on Tuesday, and my transfer is scheduled for Feb. 24th WHOO HOO!!! I think Booger and I will only be a day or two apart right?? Getting your schedule is the best feeling LOL :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Erin - I'm so glad you are starting to feel better!!!
> 
> Terri - I would LOVE to see Annie. It was my favorite movie growing up. I can't wait to see the new remake coming out too :)
> 
> Beaglemom - Good luck to your husband today!! And YAY for tomorrow!! So excited for you. Enjoy your dinner tonight :)
> 
> AFM - I got my schedule. I stop my BCP on Friday, I have my baseline appointment on Monday, start my Estrace on Tuesday, and my transfer is scheduled for Feb. 24th WHOO HOO!!! I think Booger and I will only be a day or two apart right?? Getting your schedule is the best feeling LOL :)

Yeah...a Nov baby then for you...I am 11/26 bday! No more limbo, you are less than a month away!


----------



## beaglemom

That is awesome, Amy...time will go by fast...don't worry.

So my husband is officially guessing girl tomorrow...so I am going with boy. Anyone want to put in a guess???

I was at Sears at lunch & they have a ton of clearance...go straight there after! They also had maternity clearance buy one get one 50% off. So I got a spring/summer light dress, cardigan/tank mock shirt, & 2 pairs of capris. They were all marked $19.99 so spent about $60.


----------



## sars930

Erin, glad to hear you're feeling normal!

Amy, super exciting you've got your schedule! Hopefully the next few weeks fly!


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you got your schedule, Amy. I liked receiving it too because it means that everything is in the works...and we're moving! hee hee. Well, that's how I felt. I'm glad you and booger are so close to each other. It's nice having someone going through the same thing at the same time.

Oh, my sister said the movie Annie was really good too. She saw it around Christmastime with my niece and maybe nephew. Not sure who went with her other than my niece. 

My day is over! Party time. hee hee.


----------



## booger76

*Beagle *- Our little resident shopper is at it again!! :haha: I might just have to have you do my shopping for me when it comes time. Hooray for transfer tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance: Um, I'm guessing girl. Not sure why but that's my guess. What time is your transfer?

*Amy* - Your transfer date is one day after mine! We'll start our estrace on the same day. We can wait together and try keep each other sane. My plan is to not test and hold out until beta. In fact, I have a ton of cheap internet pregnancy test strips at home that I'm thinking of tossing in the trash just to get them out of the house. They came with my OPKs and I barely used any of them. :shrug:

*Erin* - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better and that your thyroid should straighten out on it's own. Hooray! And you're already 10 weeks?? That doesn't seem possible. I'm so happy to hear your last scan went awesome. Yay, yay, yay!

*Terri* - You're always doing fun things. You would be the most awesome friend to have in real life.

*sars* - How are your little embies doing? Aren't you scheduled for transfer tomorrow too??


----------



## knitgirl

beaglemom said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today beagle! Let us know how it went and when you're are home, drinking hot tea and resting easily.
> 
> BTW, I am really loving my decaf teas. hee hee. I'm still drinking a cup of coffee in the morning, but my afternoon drink of choice is decaf tea. I have several different types. The Celestial Seasonings have really good flavor. The chai is ok, but I wish it was a little more spicy, as in a stronger flavor of spices. I'm still drinking it though. hee hee.
> 
> I saw Annie at the theater last night. What a cute play and the girls that were in the orphanage had such good voices and were so cute. There were tons of young girls at the show, and they were in awe pretty much the whole time. They even had a do, Sandy, in the show. It looked a little thin, but he/she sure knew her cues. Today, I'm a little tired.
> 
> Thanks, Terri...but my transfer is tomorrow...my husband is doing his walk through today!!!
> 
> So the night before my retrieval my husband & I went to a new place. I got Chicken cordon blue, mac & cheese, & mashed potatoes. I like chicken, but I usualy order beef when I go out. We went there to get stuffed since I couldn't eat after midnight. That was Dec...we have not gone there since. ALL WEEK I have been craving that chicken! So guess what we are doing tonight ;)Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## knitgirl

ERosePW said:


> jkb and Knit, I need to move you two to the Success section on the front page! Can you remind me how many dpt you were when you got your BFP? And you both used HPTs to start, right?
> 
> beagle, how exciting that tomorrow is the day!!! Have you decided how quickly you're planning on testing?
> 
> Hi to everyone! Been jumping on long enough to read updates everyday, but haven't been posting. Good news though.. the rest of my thyroid panel came back ok, so my primary doc feels like its going to resolve itself after first-tri. Interestingly, today is a pretty good day... I actually feel human and can think clearly. When I say that's progress, I really mean it. So I'm hoping its starting to level out already even though I'll only be 10 weeks as of tomorrow. I did have one more scan with my RE last Fri, and I couldn't believe how different it was after only two weeks! He's actually shaped more like a baby now, and he was moving ALL over! It was crazy for DH and I to watch! :) First prenatal appt with OB this afternoon, and will also discuss thyroid stuff, but its all looking ok.

I got a very faint BFP on FRER on morning of 4dp6dt.

So glad you are starting to feel better - Thyroid issues are no joke!! When it is not working properly, it impacts EVERYTHING.


----------



## knitgirl

Amy1976 said:


> Erin - I'm so glad you are starting to feel better!!!
> 
> Terri - I would LOVE to see Annie. It was my favorite movie growing up. I can't wait to see the new remake coming out too :)
> 
> Beaglemom - Good luck to your husband today!! And YAY for tomorrow!! So excited for you. Enjoy your dinner tonight :)
> 
> AFM - I got my schedule. I stop my BCP on Friday, I have my baseline appointment on Monday, start my Estrace on Tuesday, and my transfer is scheduled for Feb. 24th WHOO HOO!!! I think Booger and I will only be a day or two apart right?? Getting your schedule is the best feeling LOL :)


Congrats - so exciting!!


----------



## beaglemom

My appt is at 9:30. I forgot someone asked me that...either here or my other thread.

I need to stop spending money! But at least I am getting deals. Oh & my consignment store I love is having a bag stuff on Saturday...stuff a bag with clearance & get it for $15. I should stop buying baby so other people can buy things...but still undecided if I will even have a shower.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone, this thread moves fast, just popping in to say hi!! 

Good luck to everyone having their transfers over the next couple of days, really exciting!! 

Beagle I think boy! Hope all goes well. Are you putting 1 or 2 back? I loved buying maternity clothes first time round. Can't wait to do it all again!! 

I would love to see Annie too, think it would be fab. Enjoy your party!! 

Amy that's exciting to be starting!! Lots of good luck! 

Dinner is ready so sorry to anyone I've missed! Hello everyone xx


----------



## beaglemom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi everyone, this thread moves fast, just popping in to say hi!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone having their transfers over the next couple of days, really exciting!!
> 
> Beagle I think boy! Hope all goes well. Are you putting 1 or 2 back? I loved buying maternity clothes first time round. Can't wait to do it all again!!
> 
> I would love to see Annie too, think it would be fab. Enjoy your party!!
> 
> Amy that's exciting to be starting!! Lots of good luck!
> 
> Dinner is ready so sorry to anyone I've missed! Hello everyone xx

I did PGS testing. So for my age (32) my dr only allows transfering 1. But that was another reason for PGS. We want to limit our chances of twins.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been Mia. I've been trying to stay busy to pass time waiting for my ultrasound next week. 

Beagle- yay! It's time!!! I'm feeling boy for you. Hope your hubby's walk thru went great!

Erin- I'm so glad you're feeling better! You're almost out of the 1st trimester. Time is flying for you! I got a very faint bfp on 5dp6dt and my 1st beta was 29 on 10dp6dt.

Amy- yay!!! For getting started! 

SARS- any updates? Transfer soon?


----------



## sars930

Monday night I still had all 18. I didn't get an update yesterday but they were supposed to call today. I'm dying here waiting for my nurse or someone to call. My transfer is Thursday afternoon but the time is in flux. My RE has a complex surgery in the morning. They told me to be ready 3 pm on.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Well damn, I didn't even know the movie came out already lol. I guess my head has been preoccupied but sheesh lol!! We're going to see American Sniper (husband's pick) on Saturday. I've heard nothing but GREAT things about it though, so we shall see.

Beaglemom - I'm going to guess boy :)

Booger76 - Sounds like a great plan :) I'm going to try and hold out for as long as possible. I did pretty good last time (9 days past transfer). I do want to test at home before the beta though, I don't want to hear the news from someone else (especially if it's bad).

Sars930 - Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## kfs1

Just popping in to say good luck to Beagle and SARS tomorrow. Fx ladies!!!!

Hi everyone else. :) Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## knitgirl

sars930 said:


> Monday night I still had all 18. I didn't get an update yesterday but they were supposed to call today. I'm dying here waiting for my nurse or someone to call. My transfer is Thursday afternoon but the time is in flux. My RE has a complex surgery in the morning. They told me to be ready 3 pm on.

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good luck Beagle!


----------



## booger76

I think you're probably already done but just wanted to say "good luck", Beagle!!!! I know you have been waiting for this day for a long time!

Sars - Good luck to you this afternoon too! That stinks that you haven't gotten an update since Monday. Nothing like a little anxiety to go with impatience. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you this afternoon.

Amy - I was thinking the same thing about testing the day of my beta. I think I might have one good test in the house somewhere so maybe I'll use that - we'll see. I can't believe we are getting so close! I am just one big bundle of nerves and excitement. 

Good morning to everyone else out there!!! The weekend is almost here - hooray!

I'm working from home today so I can actually get some important stuff finished up without distractions.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone!

Good luck today SARS and Beagle! I'll be thinking of you both and checking in to see how it went. =)

Erin - So glad you are finally feeling better! Hopefully your thyroid corrects itself soon!

Mrs. W - I just realized you're British! It's always fun to have some international flair on this thread. =) I was an au pair in England for a few months in college. Quite an experience! I just love the British manner of speaking and the different terms you use ('wellies' is my fave! Hehe).

Booger and Amy - your time is almost here! I bet you are both getting excited!

Hi everyone else!!

Afm - nothing too new to report. The Lupron is pretty easy, so easy in fact I almost forget to do it every night. Luckily haven't actually forgotten yet, but I am paranoid that one night it will completely slip my mind. Symptom-wise, I think it's made my boobs gigantic (hubby appreciates that) and maybe gain weight? Could also be due to the fact that I haven't worked out in a while.. I also have these nagging headaches occasionally, but they're not too bad. I'm ready to get this show on the road! One more month!


----------



## booger76

LadySosa - I have an alarm set on my phone to remind me to take my Lupron injection every night. I told DH last night that if I didn't have the alarm, I would probably forget to take it. I have been having sore boobs and a headache too but I'm thinking that is just PMS. AF is probably going to show today - I'm hoping it's the last time she shows for quite a while.


----------



## ERosePW

Looks like we have two transfers today! beagle and sars! GL girls, can't wait for updates! :thumbup:

jkb and knit, i've moved you both to the Successes section. :happydance: I dont have exact transfer dates listed for everyone... some just have the month listed, but if I missed your date in a post or if I have it incorrect, let me know and i'll fix it. I'm sure not everyone knows their exact date yet anyway. Amy, I did see yours, so it is updated to Feb 24.:flower:

terri, i have your status as "Hangin out and being fabulous for now". Because you are so fabulous. :winkwink:

Mrs W, I dont think I welcomed you yet! So... welcome to the thread! Glad you could join us! I've added you to the front page, and i think I put February for your transfer, assuming you are doing a fresh transfer and not waiting to do a FET...?

Ladysosa, I'm glad the Lupron is going well! I felt like it was one of the easiest injections too. Mine was a morning dose, and once I even had to turn around on my way to work to go back home and do it!

Amy, you definitely did good holding out until 9dpt last time! I just wasn't quite that strong, haha. I thought I was being absolutely ridiculous testing at 4dpt, so you can imagine my surprise when there was a faint line there!

Hi to everyone!! Hope the prego ladies are feeling good!:flower:

I feel SO much better. Unreal how much improvement in only 2 days! Yesterday, my OB said as the hcg finishes peaking and then levels out, the thyroid usually does too. My heart hasn't been pounding the last two days, my legs and arms don't feel weak anymore, I dont feel constantly anxious and jittery. He took blood to test it again and see where its at now, but I bet it will come back close to normal. I can't believe how normal I feel today!


----------



## sars930

Beagle, hope everything went well for you this morning! I know this has been a long time coming.

Thanks for all the good wishes guys. I'm tentatively penciled in for 4 p.m. So, FX my RE gets done with her surgery and we aren't waiting forever. I actually had to call this morning and there was a lot of confusion as to why no one contacted me. They kept apologizing and I'm just I want to know how the embies are dammit. haha.

I did speak with the embryologist, who told me she was really happy with how my cycle is going and that there are several really good ones. She said they'd definitely be freezing some of them today. We'll get a count when we come in this afternoon, she said. When I asked if all 18 were still there, she said they were but they probably all didn't make it to blastocyst. So, I don't WTH that means. 

I think I'll be testing early because I'd prefer to get bad news at home. And I think it will give me an illusion of self-control.

Booger or LadySosa: Is the Lupron a really fine needle? None of the other shots really bothered me but the P shots definitely hurt. My nurse said if I got pregnant after a few weeks they'd test my levels and see if I can stop supplementing with it.

Pregnant ladies how long did you stay on the progesterone?

I can't really believe my transfer is here.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi sars! I know, those PIO shots suck. I had to use those at first, but DH and I hated them so much (that was the only shot DH had to do for me), that I ended up asking my RE if I could switch to Crinone. I felt like such a wuss asking, but she didn't act like it was a problem at all. I switched to it a couple days after transfer (during my fresh cycle), and used it for my FET as well. I hate the Crinone because its nasty and really kills the mood for BDing purposes! PIO is def more convenient in that there's no mess. But I'll take that over the PIO needle. As for how long, I'm still using it at 10 weeks, but I think I'm done in a week or two.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, fabulous Terri is halfway late to the party.

Beagle-Hope all went well today! You are a shopaholic and I agree with booger, you can do my shopping when it's time.

Sars-Good luck today. All you need is one, so when you get the results today, don't be too upset that all 18 didn't make it. I don't understand how they are so wishy washy. Here's an idea. Go look while you put me on hold and then report back. Duh! I'll be frustrated for you because you need to remain calm. hee hee. Hope all goes well and don't drink TOO much water so that you pee on the docs. Just have a semi-full bladder and you'll be fine.

ERose/booger-Thank you. I am trying to remain fabulous. I think the way I type stuff sounds way more exciting than it is. hee hee. I've had season tix to the theater for 9 years now. It gives me something to do, and then I can add on a dinner date with the three of my friends that rotate as my dates. Hubs goes sometimes, but it's not really his thing, and I don't mind. He did go see Annie. And..now that I'm married, I have really been enjoying cooking a lot more. Before I would cook something and then have to eat it for a week straight so it wasn't really fun. Now at least I can watch someone else's reaction when they eat it. 

Speaking of eating..it's lunchtime. More later!


----------



## booger76

SARS - Lupron uses an insulin syringe so it's super small and easy. My trigger shot used the same size needle as my PIO shots will. That one didn't hurt me but I know the oil is thicker so maybe that has something to do with it. Also, I have a big booty so I'm guessing there's just more cushioning on me than you guys. :haha:


----------



## LadySosa

Erin, so glad you're feeling normal now! Can you edit me on the first page? I'm FET (not fresh) and my transfer date is March 3. :)

SARS - For me the Lupron is a bigger needle than the follistim and menopur. I used Ganirelix, and I feel like the Lupron and Ganirelix use about the same size needle. Not huge, but its something that I can't do myself. I made a few attempts and I wasn't able to pierce the skin (I was being a wuss), so my hubby does it for me. He doesn't mind plunging that thing into my belly while I look away. :) At first he counted: "ok, oone..twoo...threee...!" I was like, no. Please do not count. Just do it. Haha. Bless his heart, he's such a trooper, dealing with me being such a b.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good luck Sars! I did the PIO shots and had a couple of bruises and soreness and bled a bit a few times but funny enough the bleeders didn't hyrt. I think dh didn't pull out the needle straight or hit a capillary. I did it up to 8 week then did a week of Endometrin to avoid ordering more PIO and it was fine. I was very happy to be done with the shots. It does go by fast as you're waiting for bfps and ultrasounds though. It's really not as bad as it sounds. 

Afm, nothing much to report other than feeling her fluttering here and there when I am laying still at night. I have some round ligament pain here and there but not bad. Still fighting fatigue and the chills when really tired at night. I'm thinking of buying a slow cooker to set while the Nanny is there which would save me a lot of time at night when I get home...no chopping or cooking, it would essentially be ready. I find it hard when I get home at 6 to feed Jack dinner while cooking b/c he's hungry and if I feed him then give him a bath and bottle I don't get started with dinner until 7:30 and eating after 8pm is awful if I need to be in bed before 9:30. Does anyone use a slow cooker? Any healthy recipes that you love?


----------



## jkb11

Beagle and sars- can't wait for your updates:) 

The PIO shots I have been tolerating pretty well until about 4 days ago. It seems the oil is just so built up and my bum is so sore. I've tried massaging, mild intermittent heat and utilizing the muscle but ouch! Oh well. I don't have very big booty so maybe that does make a difference. it's just temporary, so I will make due.


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - I use my crock pot ALL the time. I love it. Even if I'm just making tacos or something, I'll cook the meat in the CP and it shreds so easily at the end of the day. I bought a slow cooker recipe book but you can also find tons of recipes online.


----------



## booger76

babywhisperer - I'm with the other Amy, I love my Crockpot(s). In fact, I have 3 of them. I have my grandmother's old classic one (and it's actually my favorite one) and then two newer ones that are bigger. One is programmable and I would suggest getting a programmable one if you can. DH actually got me a slow cooker cookbook for Christmas - so far it's been pretty good. It's called "Slow Cooker Revolution". I think I've made 4 or 5 different recipes from it but myrecipes.com or any Google or Pinterest search will bring up a million different recipes too.


----------



## sars930

ERosePW said:


> Hi sars! I know, those PIO shots suck. I had to use those at first, but DH and I hated them so much (that was the only shot DH had to do for me), that I ended up asking my RE if I could switch to Crinone. I felt like such a wuss asking, but she didn't act like it was a problem at all. I switched to it a couple days after transfer (during my fresh cycle), and used it for my FET as well. I hate the Crinone because its nasty and really kills the mood for BDing purposes! PIO is def more convenient in that there's no mess. But I'll take that over the PIO needle. As for how long, I'm still using it at 10 weeks, but I think I'm done in a week or two.

Knowing that downside of Crinone, I'm going to try to stick it out as long as possible. But damn I'm already really sore after two days. It's nice to know if it gets to be too much there is another option. This is the only shot my husband's done and he's doing it great but I don't think there's any way it won't hurt.


----------



## beaglemom

I have to say I am not having the same effects with the crinone. I don't mind it. But my dr did say today she was clearing it out of there for transfer. But I don't notice anything.

Update coming...


----------



## beaglemom

Okay guys...we are all done!

Our embryologist confused us...first her said one gender...then another. I hope he was right! We do have one of each though!!!

Transfer was easy...after we were up & out. I was surprised we didn't lay there just a minute. I was also never really told the grade of my embryos...but maybe that is a good thing. I think since they survived PGS, freezing, & thawing then they are pretty strong.

We went to a few stores...Target & Sears for clearance. And Trader Joe's for some Brazilian nuts. And we hit McAlister's Deli for dessert & tea (the BEST tea!). Then home. My appointment was at 9:30 & we got home about 1. So I think I took it pretty easy. We are home with Netflix, dogs, & a blanket now. I am sure my husband is prepared to wait on me hand & foot!

I will have my BETA Feb 9th. I have an order to do it locally. I think I am more nervous now that it is over. But I am going to try to stay positive. May start home testing on Monday...still unsure.

Here are some pics for you guys from our visit & shopping. I think you can see for yourselves the gender :)
 



Attached Files:







Main, S. #5 PGS D6 FET 012915.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 26









ess1422554603480.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 24









20150129_130233.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations beagle!! You're PUPO and loving it. I can't wait until the 9th so I'm glad you're testing early. hee hee. If you do your beta locally, are you then supposed to go back to the fertility center, or can you start going to a regular OB? I know I'm getting ahead of everything, but I'm just so positive you be finding out that all is well in a week and a half. Woop woop!! I can't believe this day is finally here. Did you cry?


----------



## booger76

A boy!!! Hooray! I am so excited for you and DH. Yay!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Congratulations beagle!! You're PUPO and loving it. I can't wait until the 9th so I'm glad you're testing early. hee hee. If you do your beta locally, are you then supposed to go back to the fertility center, or can you start going to a regular OB? I know I'm getting ahead of everything, but I'm just so positive you be finding out that all is well in a week and a half. Woop woop!! I can't believe this day is finally here. Did you cry?

I did not cry but my husband may have been really emotional. He had his hand on my shoulder...I think he thought I was in pain...then he reached for my hand. I was just so amazed by everything.

I am just going to a local LabCorp for the blood work so I am not driving all that way just for a blood draw.

Oh & my sister who is in Towson went to Annie last night...my 6 yr old nephew was wearing a bow tie!


----------



## terripeachy

I didn't know your sister was in Towson. She's right around the corner from my work. Cool! I bet your nephew looked adorable.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I didn't know your sister was in Towson. She's right around the corner from my work. Cool! I bet your nephew looked adorable.

Yep...they have been up there a while. She moved with a boyfriend. She was in Charleston for a bit but went back. My mom's family is NC & my dad VA. She is not with the guy anymore but just liked it up there. She used to do fund raising for the Baltimore Library. She is at another non-profit now...not sure which. We like it when we visit. Husband has family in York & we like it there too. But when the winter hits, we are glad to be south!


----------



## Amy1976

YAY BEAGLEMOM!!! Congrats on being PUPO!! YAY A BOY!! So precious and I'm so happy for you!! (So the majority of us were right about the boy hee hee)!!


----------



## LadySosa

Yayy! Congrats Beagle! You are PUPO! And yay for a little baby boy. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Woohoo Beagle!!!! I have a great feeling about this! 

Erin I am so glad you're feeling better. Thyroids can be tricky. I am very sensitive to any fluctuation. I hope it continues to regulate and you will by symptom free. 

I am so excited for the next round of bfps!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hiya! 

Ladysosa I always find the differences funny too! Am I the only British one on this thread? I did live in nh, USA for a year so I came home calling the bath a tub!! Hope the next month flies by for you!! 

Thanks erose! And congrats on your pregnancy!! Glad you are feeling better. Yes fresh transfer, assuming I get enough eggs as I've got v low amh. This is my first time for any fertility treatment. 

I hope today went well Sars! Sounds like you had plenty of eggs to get some great quality ones. Are you freezing the rest? Lots of rest now! 

Babyw - feeling babies movements is so magical isn't it, exciting! I have a slow cooker and I love it!! I do stews, casseroles, chilli or bolognaise, risotto, butternut squash macaroni cheese! Yum. 

Glad it went well beagle! Love the outfits!! Fingers crossed for you. 

3 days till my nurse appointment to learn what drugs ill be on and about 2 weeks till I start stimming!! Can't wait!!


----------



## sars930

Terri, I'd say you're succeeding at being fabulous! 

I was so annoyed with the embryologist. I said no one called me yesterday and she said we don't usually check them on day 4. My nurse had told me she would call me with an update Wednesday, I didn't make it up. She seemed hesitant to give me a solid number without my RE having looked at them today. That seemed odd because I'm like umm...aren't you the embryologist? I'm prepared that it is highly, highly unlikely that all 18 got to day 5. I just am hoping for a few to freeze. So, FX.

Booger, you're definitely less of a wuss than I am!

LadySosa: I used Ganirellix as well and the PIO needle is definitely way thicker for the olive oil. I think I want to tell the hubs to stop warning me to. I'd almost rather be surprised. The anticipation is killer.

BabyW: I love my slow cooker. I second getting a programmable one. It makes things so simple.


----------



## sars930

beaglemom said:


> Okay guys...we are all done!
> 
> Our embryologist confused us...first her said one gender...then another. I hope he was right! We do have one of each though!!!
> 
> Transfer was easy...after we were up & out. I was surprised we didn't lay there just a minute. I was also never really told the grade of my embryos...but maybe that is a good thing. I think since they survived PGS, freezing, & thawing then they are pretty strong.
> 
> We went to a few stores...Target & Sears for clearance. And Trader Joe's for some Brazilian nuts. And we hit McAlister's Deli for dessert & tea (the BEST tea!). Then home. My appointment was at 9:30 & we got home about 1. So I think I took it pretty easy. We are home with Netflix, dogs, & a blanket now. I am sure my husband is prepared to wait on me hand & foot!
> 
> I will have my BETA Feb 9th. I have an order to do it locally. I think I am more nervous now that it is over. But I am going to try to stay positive. May start home testing on Monday...still unsure.
> 
> Here are some pics for you guys from our visit & shopping. I think you can see for yourselves the gender :)

Congrats Beagle! A boy!!! How exciting. :happydance: I'm glad it went so well. So awesome that you have a little lady waiting in the wings too!


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, YAY!! I'm loving this, and how exciting it's a boy!! :happydance: Your pics are super cute, I'm so glad you shared those. You have me wanting to snap a pic of the ONLY baby items I've bought so far. I got a pack of Quiksilver onesies in all boy colors. My DH is one of those that wears almost all Quiksilver, Hurley, Billabong, etc (like a Florida surf bum or something). So I saw those and knew he'd love them for his boy. :)

babyW, how cute that you're feeling her moving around in there, I love that! Can't wait for that day. :)

Mrs W, with all those delicious foods you just listed out, i think I'll start using my crockpot more! My husband actually cooks more than I do, and we never think to pull out the crockpot, but I think I will now. :)

sars, I feel certain you'll have a few to freeze!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Beagle!!!

Erin - happy you're feeling better.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-How are you doing? 14 weeks..time is seriously flying by. Your baby will be here in no time. Have you had any real symptoms yet? I hope not and everything is just moving along nicely. <3 Also, when is your next appointment? I have to live vicariously through you guys. Tasty food and going to the theater isn't enough!


----------



## sars930

Transfer went great. 

They made up for the lack of information by showing me photos of every embie from Day 1 to today. We froze 7!!! Super excited about that. My RE told me it was exceptional and the quality of them all were usually only seen with donor eggs. I said I wasn't ready for a new line of work. haha.

My clinic uses SART guidelines with good being the best in several categories and the one we transferred was good in all of them. She told me we are understandably going to be nervous in the coming days but she thought we had many reasons to be very positive.

My beta is next Friday! And my nurse gave me new shorter needles for the PIO. I'm very petite so she said she thought I didn't need as long a needle. 

So, we're super excited and relieved. It was pretty emotional when it was all done. And then I had an hour to stare at the ceiling.
 



Attached Files:







embie.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## beaglemom

That's greats Sars! I was never told any specifics on my embryos...I assume good since survived PGS, freeze, & thaw. Your beta is before mine! So jealous!!! :)


----------



## jkb11

Congrats girls!!! So glad both of your transfers went great. Yay for one of each beagle how perfect!


----------



## beaglemom

Pinching feeling today. Hope it is a good sign.


----------



## terripeachy

jkb-Where are you babe and what's going on?

Sars-Glad everything went well yesterday and I'm really pleased that you had seven to freeze. Awesome news.

Beagle-Enjoy your weekend!

ERose-I can't remember if I told you, but I'm glad you're feeling better and your thyroid is back to where it should be. What a relief.


----------



## kfs1

ladysosa - That's great that the lupron is negatively affecting you. I haven't had to take it but I know it's definitely bad for some people. One month - woohoo!

booger/ladysosa - I remember my trigger shot was on the later side and I was so nervous I was going to fall asleep and not wake up. I think I set 2 alarms. :)

Sars - congrats on the successful transfer! I was always on crinone - no PIO shots for me. And yes, the crinone is grooooss. :)

Beagle - congrats again. Love the pics.

Terri - Aww. Thanks for asking. I don't have much to report. No morning sickness, no sore boobs, not much going on. I have been tired and have also felt some pains, almost like a stretching, but it's off and on - not constant. My next appt. is mid-February but it's just for bloods and then my next scan is early March. I do hope to hear the results of my maternity21 test soon, though.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! 

I am exhausted today - no sure why but I am draaaaaaggggging. :coffee:

*kfs* - It's nice to hear that you have had such a smooth pregnancy so far! I hope that's what I get, too. :haha: Your test results should be in any day now, no? I so hope that baby passes with flying colors.

*terri* - Are you ready for your party??? 

*Beagle *- I hope that pinching is a good sign too. I think Erin said she had the same thing this last transfer. Fingers crossed!

*Sars* - Congrats on the 7 frosties!! :cold: That's great.

*Erin* - Hooray for feeling so much better! :happydance:

*Mrs W *- It's so nice after you have you appointment and you know more about exactly which drugs and protocol you'll be on. Then you can really start researching things and have a better idea of what to expect. Only 2 more days to go!

Hello to *babywhisperer, Amy, Jen, jkb, knitgirl, moni, LadySosa* and *brighteyez*!!! How are you guys doing?

No real plans for the weekend. Not sure where we will watch the game. Go Seahawks!!


----------



## LadySosa

Kfs - are you showing yet? I'm not sure at what point you start showing, but I would think at 14 weeks you'd start seeing a little bump. :) Glad you're not having any symptoms!

Sars - WOW girl! 7 is great! You ready for 8 kids?? Hehe. You must feel so happy that they are all great quality too. This will be a strong baby! Can't wait to hear the beta results next week.

Beagle - I bet it is your little embie burrowing into your lining! Get comfy little one!

I don't think I'm taking crinone or PIO... Could that be right?? According to my calendar next up is estrace orally and edometrin vaginally (maybe endometrin is the same as crinone?)....

I asked my nurse about some travel plans tentatively scheduled for late March, she said, "we usually like to do a scan if you get pregnant, that would be at six weeks, so March 26." I was like....my transfer is March 3...that math doesn't quite add up.... unless the frozen embies are already considered a few weeks along?? Or did she just get it wrong, anyone know? She takes like 3 days to respond to my emails. Argh.

In other news, we are renovating our master bathroom. Before we sell/move, we want to get this done. Right now, our floors are a dingy cream-colored vinyl, dingy laminate counters, BLEH. It's horrible. We've been wanting to re-do the bathroom ever since we moved in 2 years ago. I attached a pic of what the bathroom looked like when we moved in - EGGPLANT purple. We at least got rid of the ugly purple, and that helped a little, but it's still ugmo. When we're all done I'll post a pic of the finished product. :) [cant figure out how to attach, will attach in next post] Last night we were shopping around looking at tile, vanities, etc. Tonight we have a guy coming to measure/price it out for us. I'm so excited!! I get to pick all the colors, accessories, etc. Whee!

It's nice to have something like this to take my mind off of the wait for IVF. :)


----------



## LadySosa

OK, here's the ugly bathroom!


----------



## sars930

LadySosa, now that is quite the bathroom color! Yay for renovations. It is so fun picking that stuff out. I'd love to flip houses. My hubs thinks I'm insane but I love real estate. When are you hoping to move? 
My mom keeps teasing me I'm going to need a bigger house for all these kids. Honestly, it feels like a nice security blanket since we have no insurance coverage. If I get pregnant this cycle we will be refunded half of our money, a nice chunk towards our next down payment. 
Thanks for all the well wishes!
Terri you cooking up a storm yet?
We don't have much planned this weekend. Cleaning up the house for our realtor to take photos and house hunting. Will definitely be rooting for the Seahawks.


----------



## Amy1976

Congrats on your transfer Sars930. And YAY for 7 frosties!! That's great!!

LadySosa - YAY have fun renovating!! I love watching HGTV and DIY channels! Although other than changing our interior paint, we haven't had to do anything major yet. I'm excited for that day to come though lol.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa - endometrin is your progesterone. I was supposed to use that but my fresh cycle was cancelled & they would only let me use crinone or the shots...so I am using crinone.

Also that timing is about right...your embryo is about 5/6 days old when it is transferred.

I had a huge breakfast then we went out today for a little while. Now I am back home in pjs. My husband is cleaning & won't let me help...so I am set up on the couch. We got a few more clearance items at Babies R Us since we know it is a boy. I think my husband might go nuts soon wanting to buy sports stuff. He would have reacted the same way if it were a girl. This pregnancy is going to be fun! I also found some necessities on clearance at Walmart. Bottles, dish rack, pacifiers. I don't know what kind of bottles I want to use, so being able to find different brands to try on clearance is good.

Tomorrow we are headed 2 hours to Wilmington NC. A typical road trip for us with plenty of stopping on the way. For anyone who likes day trips or stopping on road trips, I recommend www.roadsideamerica.com. Lots of neat things to see. Some are really odd...but fun. You an even find stuff near your home town.


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks Beagle. You guys are so knowledgeable about this stuff! I feel like I just do whatever they tell me to do, but I have no idea what purpose each injection serves or what it means. People always ask me questions like, "What does that medication do? What is the trigger? Why do you have to do both injections?" I'm like, "I have no idea. I just do what they tell me to do and I trust that eventually I'll be pregnant." Haha.

Sars - I didn't know you were house hunting! I LOVE house hunting, but after looking at a few I get exhausted. Or maybe it's my zany real estate agent that exhausts me. We are not too serious about moving yet, we always say that when we find the right house, we will move. We have a great house- it's big with nice updates (save for the bathrooms) and awesome neighbors. We've put a lot of work into our yard and emotionally I don't know if I'd be ready to move for just any house. I cringe to imagine some other family moving in and changing things around! That said, if we could get a nice lake house with a ginormous walk-in closet and bigger master bathroom, I would list that sucker in a heartbeat! haha. In the meantime, renovations are a good investment.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Booger, yes I'm really excited about the appointment! Just want to get on with it now! I won't know my chances of a baby due to my one ovary and low amh until they see how I react to stims, so I'm anxious! How are you feeling? Only 2 weeks to wait for you!!


----------



## moni77

Hey all - congrats on the transfers Beagle and Sars! And congrats on joing the boy club Beagle!

At the time of your first beta you are technically about 4 weeks...since the retrieval is actually at 2 weeks (the time clock starts on the day of your lsat period.) That's why the 40 weeks is considered 9 months, because you find out 4 weeks in.

I took the POI until finishing 8 weeks. For me some days hurt, others didn't - but I also have a bigger bum.

Erin - glad you are feeling better.

Terri - cant wait to hear about your successful feast/party.

Hi to all!!!


----------



## sars930

LadySosa, I'd say we are house hunting somewhat like you are. We are in a city row home in a fabulous neighborhood less then a mile from a ton of restaurants and stores. We love our house. It's three bedrooms but the one is a glorified closet. We'd like something larger once we have a baby that has another bathroom and more outdoor space. But we are pretty picky on location and I do get emotional about leaving. My husband bought it in 2006 and I moved in the next year. We've renovated all of it so we are pretty pleased with it. I totally get how you feel. 

Got an update from the doctor today, one of the 7 frosties from yesterday didn't make it. But I have two more blastocysts today they froze. So now we are up to 8. Craziness.


----------



## jkb11

terripeachy said:


> jkb-Where are you babe and what's going on?
> 
> Sars-Glad everything went well yesterday and I'm really pleased that you had seven to freeze. Awesome news.
> 
> Beagle-Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> ERose-I can't remember if I told you, but I'm glad you're feeling better and your thyroid is back to where it should be. What a relief.

They only checked the 3 betas highest one being 168. I go in Wednesday for my ultrasound. I'm praying hard for a heartbeat. I got 2 hpt today so I think I'm going to POWs in the am just hoping it is really dark.


----------



## sars930

Hope you had some reassuring results this AM JKB!! Can't wait to hear your good news Wednesday


----------



## jkb11

Thanks Sars! The test was positive:) the test line was almost equal to the control line. I was hoping it would be darker but I'm happy with a good strong positive. We stayed busy to pass the time today and that is my plans til Wednesday:) 

How are you feeling???


----------



## Mrs W 11

Best of luck with your scan jkb!! It's an anxious time but it will be so worth it when you see that little heartbeat and baby on the screen!!


----------



## sars930

That's good news JKB! I'm feeling pretty normal actually. I haven't started losing my mind yet. I think it has been helpful knowing there is no point in testing right now. Will get harder when we get into days I can. We've got lots of plans to keep us busy and hopefully distracted this week.


----------



## terripeachy

The party food is almost done! I just have to cook tater tots and heat the spinach dip and cook bread once guests arrive. Woohoo!!

It's bern over a month since AF arrived so I may have to go see a doctor. I took a test on Thursday, I think, and it was negative. Nothing is going on menstrually for this girl. Eek.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> The party food is almost done! I just have to cook tater tots and hear the spinach dip and cook bread once guests arrive. Woohoo!!
> 
> It's bern over a month since AF arrived so I may have to go see a doctor. I took a test on Thursday, I think, and it was negative. Nothing is going on menstrually for this girl. Eek.

Maybe it is your body detoxing and regulating after so many med cycles. 

We don't have cable but my husband just figured out the antenna. So now he's can watch. I am pretty sleepy. I am all bundled up and warm and just finished some sleepy tea.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jkb, hope for good news at your scan!

Beagle how are you feeling?

Terri how was the party?

I am so excited for the next round of bfps!! 

Nothing to report other than I seem to be nesting very early this time around. I baked Paleo banana chocolate chip bread, a lasagna, and really have been cooking a lot more than I normally do. I also went into a cleaning fit of rage yesterday. I used this 1 inch micro tool to vacuum every blind, lampshade, molding, radiator...then moved furniture and vacuumed like crazy then mopped. The dust from the heat and the salt from the driveway and roads made the floors gross and now everything shines, smells clean, and I hope despite today's weather it stays this way for the week at least. A big pet peeve is walking around and feeling grit or something under my feet, and when I'm pregnant I need a super clean house or it makes me crazy. I think I was at it for at least 3hrs. Then we went to a friends house for the Superbowl and they have a recording studio in the basement where Jack was playing the drums. He was hitting the drums, cymbals, and sitting on dh's lap. When he wanted the bass drum he would take the drumstick and poke my husband....it's was the craziest thing I've ever seen. Our friend who is a musician and who'e recording studio it is was floored that a 1yr old was doing this so he took videos. Now dh wants to get Jack a drum kit...this should be interesting.

Now to the worst ending to one of the best Superbowls I've seen in a while....terrible call to pass the ball with one of the best running backs in the league. Made me sick to see Tom Brady jumping up and down. Hate the Pat's.


----------



## LadySosa

I hope everyone had a good weekend (despite that crappy SB end)!

BabyW - Ugh. You're telling me. We were so happy and excited, and then in like 10 seconds that flipped on a dime to utter disappointment. Everyone in Seattle is moping around today, although on my Facebook newsfeed a lot of people are like, "It's ok, we are still proud of our Hawks!" "In my eyes, we won!" "Thanks for a wonderful season!" LOL, true Seattle-ites. So polite. That's awesome that Jack is musically inclined! Maybe you have a little prodigy on your hands.

Jkb - Yay for a positive! That's exciting! Can't wait to hear the news on Wed!

Knitgirl - how are you feeling?

Sars - how was house hunting this weekend? That's a good distraction! Glad you feel good.

Afm - I got my period on Sat. That's normal, right?? Being on Lupron, waiting for my FET, getting af? Booger, I remember you mentioned you were expecting to get it around this time too...

We picked out our tile on Sat, and got an estimate for the vanity. Shopped around for bathroom fixtures, got the estimate for the labor too. Yee, I am excited!!


----------



## sars930

UGH. That Super Bowl. That was the WORST play call. I hated seeing the Pats all excited. We went to two parties and my hubs enjoyed having me as the DD. I'm rather small so if I have two beers I'm usually over the legal limit.

BabyW: Sounds like you've got a musical prodigy on your hands!

LadySosa, so exciting you made all those bathroom decisions fast. I'm usually so indecisive. We spent Friday and Saturday scrubbing the house for listing photos. Our realtor's only suggestion was to fix a crack in our plaster ceiling, which I knew needed to be done. Now we wait to hear what he thinks we can list it at. That might make us sit on it long. We saw three houses Sunday. One is a beautiful house that dates back to 1800 with the original floors on a gorgeous lot. But ultimately the bedrooms were teeny, tiny and the master bedroom suite was on the first floor a ways away from the second floor. We both loved the second house it was pretty perfect. Checked almost all the boxes. Third house had my dream kitchen but the rest of it was just meh for me.

I'm starting to lose my mind a bit with the not knowing what's going on in my body at the moment. I was very zen at first and hubs was nervous. Then I decided to test yesterday to make sure my trigger was gone, knowing there was no way I could get a positive pregnancy test otherwise. And now it is all I can think about. 

Curious for those of you that did test early... does it matter what sort of test you use? I have a ton of those test strips you stick in a cup.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa - good luck on the remodel. I have a ton of that I want to do. My house was bought new...but we did not build it. The shell is perfect for us, but a lot of the cabinets are not my favorite. I have those huge mirrors in our bathrooms. My stand up shower has a curtain instead of a door. The kitchen cabinets are dark wood but I think I want light or white. Also the cabinets in the bathrooms & kitchen all match. So does the tile in the bathrooms. And it is bland. My first goal was to paint all the rooms. I love vibrant/different colors. My mom HATES it. So funny. When house hunting she was in a house all painted & she was like Ugh why would someone do this? And I said Oh I don't know, maybe their mom never let them paint their room despite promising all the time. So now my house, my colors!

Negative test for me today. But I had pinching over the weekend & a cramp in my side today. Slight cramping like AF. Starting to have some doubts but really trying to stay positive. I know it is way too early.


----------



## beaglemom

I test with the cheap ones & plan to use a good one if I get a positive. Before my fresh cycle was converted to a FET, I had planned to test every day until trigger was gone. I did not want to second guess if I got a positive.

Was the trigger out of your system?

I may test every day now...not sure. I did buy some cheap tests at Walmart because I realized I only have one first response & 2 clear blues. but they are blue dyes that a bought. That is another thing...as a general rule people say to stay away from blue dyes because they can cause false positives. I just didn't feel like spending a lot, so I got the Walmart brand blue dye. I didn't really need more tests since I have a ton of cheaps...but I just felt like buying some...can't explain it.

I was also kind of bummed after shopping because of my test...so I got a mt dew & twix to eat for breakfast. Ugh...I know...but I caved in.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, its totally normal for the doubts to creep in a bit... even as confident as I was that mine was gonna work this time, I still had some fears push their way into my brain on several occasions. I think that just comes from how long and hard we've all tried, at some point, a BFP just starts to feels so out reach to us. But I feel like you are so totally prego! You don't have any issues, you're young, and you did PGS, so you know the embie is viable. All the odds are for sure in your favor. I'm pretty sure the BFP I got at 4dpt was later in the day too... I didnt test when I got up that morning. If I recall correctly, I waited until the afternoon sometime, and that line was really light (I didn't post that one, I waited until the line was darker the next day and posted that one.)

sars, I so totally know the feeling! The first couple of days are so chill and relaxed. And then it started to drive me nuts not knowing what was going on in there! That's why I caved so early. :wacko: As for which tests, I used mostly FRERs (I'm surprised that company didn't bankrupt me), but I also had some of the $1 New Choice tests from the Dollar Tree. The same day that I got a really faint BFP on my FRER, I had a faint line on the dollar test too.


----------



## sars930

Beagle, I wouldn't get worked up at this point. It is really early. I have the same doubts swirling in my head and I keep forcing myself to be positive. My test yesterday was negative so I'd say the trigger is out. I expected it because my dose was rather low. Funny, I was still a tad disappointed to get a negative. I knew if it is was positive it was the trigger. But I've never seen a positive for any reason. ha. I took one this morning when I got up and it was negative as well. I told myself I wouldn't test until Wednesday, so I'm not sure why I caved. I know it is super early so I am trying to stay calm and positive.

The test's I have are the Wondfo Test Strips, they are way cheaper than the other tests, and I was testing too much before IVF to afford anything else. The dollar stores around me don't have any tests. I have one Clear Blue Easy Digital I figured I would save until Friday AM before my beta. I also added some FRER's to an Amazon order that should arrive today or tomorrow. My boobs have gotten huge in the past few days, like my bras are uncomfortable. But I figure that could also just be an effect of the progesterone.

Waiting sucks.


----------



## beaglemom

I hear good things about the dollar tree tests. I have used a few. Walmart also carries a test similar that is 88 cent. FRER is known to be the best...but like I said...just didn't want to spend the money today. The tests I got were equate 2 for $4. I had the FRER generic but put it back for the cheaper...both were blue dye.

Sars - my breasts feel bigger too. I even asked my husband & he agreed. But this started before my transfer or the next day. So I don't think it is an early sign. I actually think mine is from the estrogen. I have been on P before & did not have this result. Then again it was a lower dose...so could be. Also when I wake up some mornings it feels like my chest has been hit by a truck! I have never had sore breasts...I think because I am smaller. But they have gotten bigger over the last year. I think it is mainly because I have gained weight but also maybe the drugs.

Are you feeling anything else? Any cramping or twinges?

I am off work today...last day of my mini vacation.


----------



## JCM

Hello! Wow! What a Super Bowl! Dh made chili and that was all i cared about...haha! Of course Pepcid too! Those commercials really got me upset though . I probably cried the whole Super Bowl. 

I used first response and I love that brand. It's never lied to me! That same morning I used a clear blue digital. 

It's still pretty early! Stay positive!


----------



## sars930

I did feel a little twinge/cramping Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. But who knows. I worked Friday and all weekend pretty much went about my normal routine, minus exercising. Working today, although I do work from home and I don't have to go out to do too much today. Just to pick up some court paperwork. We got about 7 inches of snow last night and it is all supposed to freeze tonight. My car is currently parked in two inches of melted snow, it got rather warm today, so tonight and tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> I did feel a little twinge/cramping Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. But who knows. I worked Friday and all weekend pretty much went about my normal routine, minus exercising. Working today, although I do work from home and I don't have to go out to do too much today. Just to pick up some court paperwork. We got about 7 inches of snow last night and it is all supposed to freeze tonight. My car is currently parked in two inches of melted snow, it got rather warm today, so tonight and tomorrow should be interesting.

I just saw you are in PA. My husband has family in York. We like that area. My husband has grown close to his cousin & uncle the past few years. And it is about an hour & a half from my sister. We considered moving. But then the winter hits & we are like oh yeh...that's why we stay put :) Stay safe in the snow. If it snows here it always freezes the next day which is where the trouble comes in.


----------



## Babywhisperer

I used FRER this time around. With Jack I used test strips that I got online, super cheap ones. Both times I took the test and didn't look until later. 

Have faith Beagle and wait until at least 5dp6dt...maybe even wait until that night.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, i just checked my old posts, and it looks like I actually didn't test until around evening time on 4dpt. I was thinking it was early afternoon, but apparently I had managed to hold out until around 5-6pm. And that was the really faint line too. 4dpt is still super early, regardless of what time it is. But just thought I'd let you know... if I had tested that morning, I dont think I would've had a line.


----------



## moni77

Step back from the tests ladies - wait a couple more days - you can do it!!

I'm home with a snow day - lots more snow and ice then last weeks "blizzard". Oh well, I was supposed to go in for a scan today but postponed to Wednesday when the roads were still pretty bad. Car is in the garage again - this time I am glad!

Anyways, FXed for all!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Terri - did you go to the doctors?

Moni - be careful, we had a little snow showers. We were wishing for more than 1-4inches but it was fine. 

I have new transfer date of 3/16/15 :( but it is what it is. AF started today and she is kicking butt! So I start BCP's on Wednesday and stims on the 26th. So just patiently waiting :roll:


----------



## beaglemom

Hello brighteyez...sorry for your delay.

I am starting to feel pretty shitty...literally...lol! Sorry...I didn't plan that...just came out that way. So I don't think I said on here, but I was feeling crummy when I went shopping, so I got a mt dew & twix. So many things wrong...no breakfast, no drinking cold beverages...but I just needed to splurge after my test. When I was in the store I had to go to the bathroom. And now that I am home I have gone 3 more times. M stomach is cramping like in an upset way. Sometimes this happens if I drink/eat a lot of sugar on an empty stomach. But I don't think this morning was enough to cause that. So I just had a late lunch. Now I am on the couch laying down just not feeling good at all.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, the beginning of first-tri blahs maybe! Hehehe! Here's to hoping the crappy feelings are good signs!!:thumbup: I bet they are!

brighteyez, so good to hear from you! Sorry you got delayed again. But very happy that you gave an update and that you're still moving forward. :flower: I'll change your date on the front page.


----------



## LadySosa

OK, 'nother dumb newbie question...FRER??? What does that stand for?

Hey Brighteyez! Good to hear from you. Sorry for the wait, but I'm excited for you! It will be here before you know it!

Beagle - Ugh! Sorry you're not feeling good. Make sure you hydrate well - it's amazing how fast the runs can...em...drain you. Sorry, not a good visual.

I know we've talked about this before, but what was everyone's consensus on drinking leading up to a FET? I've cut back quite a bit, but still enjoy a glass of wine every few nights/week. My nurse said a glass a night is ok. I'm just wondering if I should cut back completely a week or so before the transfer...


----------



## beaglemom

First response early result pregnancy test. 

We are not big drinkers so didn't drink much. But I think a glass here and there is fine.


----------



## ERosePW

Ladysosa, I think I was drinking a little on football Sundays and the occasional Happy Hour. I went out for Happy Hour 5 days before transfer (I think i had 2 glasses of wine), but if it had been closer, I probably still would've gone. I would've just limited it to 2 drinks or so, but not real sure if even that matters!


----------



## terripeachy

I called the nurse and she said to wait one more week and then I can go for bloodwork/us if no AF. I also want to call and schedule a follow up appt. for anytime between now and then. If AF arrives in two weeks I'll have plenty of time to call insurance/follow up and get CD3 bloodwork. 

The party was great but the Pats can suck it. We had all Seahawks fans here and there was too much food. Yay!! I was worried about not having enough but I made plenty and everyone brought more than enough other stuff even though I said that they didn't have to. I'll be eating party food for a week! The loaded waffle fries and tots were a huge success. 

Sars/beagle-so excited for both of you!! Your testing a lot does make me nervous though. I definitely couldn't do it. I am scared to test with my cyst even though the two I've taken have been negative. So much pressure. 

Hi to everyone else!! <3


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I tested at 9dp5dt and my line was really light so I know for a fact it would have been a negative at 4,5,6 maybe even 7dpt. It's still so early for you so don't let yourself get down.

LadySosa - On my fresh cycle I stopped drinking weeks and weeks before I started stimming (at the advise of my RE). But I've been drinking on the weekends lately (I love wine too). I haven't decided when I'll stop. I'm kind of conflicted on that. I was thinking I would stop when I started my meds, which is tomorrow but now I'm thinking an occasional glass on the weekend shouldn't hurt lol.

AFM - I had my baseline appointment this morning. Everything looks good and I start my Estrace tomorrow. On a sour note, they retested my TSH and it came back at 4.08 :( it was 2.8 when they tested it 6 months ago. So my RE has put me on synthoid, so another medication to add to the list of others lol.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Does that mean you've decided to give it another go?? (please say yes, hee hee)!!


----------



## sars930

Beagle, We are about an hour-and-a-half from York. I grew up in Philadelphia and now live about 45 minutes north, smack dab in between Philly and NYC. 

LadySosa, I know you asked about FET, but for what it's worth I did drink leading up to the retrieval and transfer.


----------



## sars930

Amy1976 said:


> Beaglemom - I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I tested at 9dp5dt and my line was really light so I know for a fact it would have been a negative at 4,5,6 maybe even 7dpt. It's still so early for you so don't let yourself get down.
> 
> LadySosa - On my fresh cycle I stopped drinking weeks and weeks before I started stimming (at the advise of my RE). But I've been drinking on the weekends lately (I love wine too). I haven't decided when I'll stop. I'm kind of conflicted on that. I was thinking I would stop when I started my meds, which is tomorrow but now I'm thinking an occasional glass on the weekend shouldn't hurt lol.
> 
> AFM - I had my baseline appointment this morning. Everything looks good and I start my Estrace tomorrow. On a sour note, they retested my TSH and it came back at 4.08 :( it was 2.8 when they tested it 6 months ago. So my RE has put me on synthoid, so another medication to add to the list of others lol.

Amy, boo to another medicine but it is probably good to know now so they can monitor/regulate it. Exciting for the baseline appointment.

Terri, glad your party was a success!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy- sucky about synthroid but at least you can still get started! Yeah. 

The only reason we're moving forward is because I have insurance money remaining. If I was out of $, I'd be done with IVF. Hopefully this time we can get a few more frosties so I can affordably pay out of pocket. I guess you should be thankful that I'm cheap and want to get all my money out of my insurance company! Ha ha. Oh and I want to see what this cyst is all about. Not sure what my regular girl doctor would do. I'm not sure she has u/s capability in her office so it doesn't hurt that I'm already in cahoots with the fertility specialist.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - glad you are moving forward. Are you or husband on any supplements? If I ever have to do this all again (if I have the money) I will def spend 2-3 months ahead of time taking the egg & sperm quality supplements more religiously. I figured if we were doing IVF it didn't matter...at least the sperm side...nothing ever found wrong with my eggs. But I think I would have had more get to the biopsy stage if the sperm sample was better quality.

How much insurance do you have left? Do they cover the multiple cycles with a refund clause some REs offer?

Stomach still feeling uneasy. But I ate a full dinner...hope I don't regret it. I will try to drink some more water too. I have not really had diarrhea...just going to the bathroom a lot. So I am not worried about dehydration. Weird side note...my cat keeps coming up to me. We have a 1 yr old cat & he is super social. He misses us when we are gone & things like that. Likes to be in the bathroom when we shower. He usually sleeps with my husband when he does get in the bed which isn't too often. Most of the dogs are on my side so he avoids it. But last night as soon as the dogs got up to eat he was in the bed. He also jumped up when my one dog jumped out to go to the bathroom earlier. And when I woke up this morning he was in the cat bed in my room. Usually he is chilling in the living room. I am probably reading in to it...but my husband thinks it is a good thing.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

It's been busy around here today!!

*Beagle* - Sorry for the BFN but as you know, it's early. Hoping your tests turn to BFP in the coming days.

*terri* - Hooray for you giving it another go in March! :happydance: That's next month!! I think this next time around it your golden ticket. It just has to be. Your party food sounds delicious, as always. I might have to get the recipe for the loaded waffle fries/tots. Sounds like good comfort/party food!! 

*Amy* - Wahoo for your good baseline! We are IVF partners in name and medications alike. I've been taking synthroid for a few weeks now. I set an alarm to take it about 2 hours before I usually wake up in the morning. So far, I think it's helping - not sure if you had any symptoms of being hypothyroid or not. I noticed everyday around 2:00 pm I would start crashing big time - that has pretty much stopped here lately. But who knows, maybe it's a placebo effect. Either way, I'm enjoying not feeling like the walking dead in the middle of the day.

*sars* - I'm hoping your test turns to BFP here quickly too! Being in limboland is no fun. It's enough to drive anyone batty. Good luck!

*babywhisperer* - Isn't it so lovely to have the house all clean?? I just love it. I need to do a scrub down here soon too. 

*Brighteyez* - Sorry for your delay! I hope this in between time passes quickly for you.

*LadySosa* - I am still imbibing occassionally. I wasn't told I couldn't and I figure I'm going to have to stop here soon enough so I just have a beer or glass of wine if I feel like it.

*moni* - Stay warm and dry! I wish we were getting your weather. I know how much it sucks for a city when you get these big dumps of snow. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes on Wednesday.

*jkb* - Glad to hear those tests are staying dark!!

*Erin* - Are you still feeling good?? I hope so.

Hello to *Jen, kfs, knitgirl*, and *Mrs. W*! I can't go back any further now in the thread.....hard to keep up these days. I hope you're all doing well!

As for me, still just waiting and shooting up Lupron in the evenings. AF came and went in the lightest and shortest way ever. I'm not complaining. I'll start my estrace and baby asprin on Thursday. We went backcountry skiing again on Saturday. It was absolutely gorgeous. The prettiest day yet this year. The snow was terrible but it was so pretty out it didn't matter. I have attached a picture so you can get a taste of the mountains! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0014.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0013.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I'm soooo excited that you're giving it another go! You have no idea how happy that makes me. Funny how we become so emotionally invested in each other. :flower: So is your cyst causing any pain?

Booger, gorgeous pics! So pretty. Glad AF came and went and that you get to start your protocol on Thursday! Very exciting. I am still feeling better, for the most part, thanks for asking. :flower: Pretty sure any exhaustion I feel now is just from pregnancy. No more heart racing, or jitteriness, or getting out of breath just from taking 2 steps! So regular exhaustion is a cake walk compared. :winkwink:

Beagle, sorry you're still feeling crappy. :nope: Hopefully you'll wake up feeling all better tomorrow.

Amy, sorry about the new meds. I know that's probably frustrating. Yours is complete opposite of mine... Yours is 4.08 and mine was 0.23..... Crazy, the different directions someone's thyroid can go in! I'm sure you're excited to be starting your protocol tomorrow though! Yay!


----------



## beaglemom

Went to bed with cramping and waking up to it. I can't tell if it's abdominal or uterine. Feels like I feel during af. Hoping it is all just leading up to a second line.


----------



## jkb11

beaglemom said:


> Went to bed with cramping and waking up to it. I can't tell if it's abdominal or uterine. Feels like I feel during af. Hoping it is all just leading up to a second line.

Did you test this am???:)


----------



## jkb11

Terri, I'm excited as well!!! Glad you are giving it another try. I'm with you girl- drain those funds;) can't wait for you to get started!


----------



## jkb11

Amy1976 said:


> Beaglemom - I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I tested at 9dp5dt and my line was really light so I know for a fact it would have been a negative at 4,5,6 maybe even 7dpt. It's still so early for you so don't let yourself get down.
> 
> LadySosa - On my fresh cycle I stopped drinking weeks and weeks before I started stimming (at the advise of my RE). But I've been drinking on the weekends lately (I love wine too). I haven't decided when I'll stop. I'm kind of conflicted on that. I was thinking I would stop when I started my meds, which is tomorrow but now I'm thinking an occasional glass on the weekend shouldn't hurt lol.
> 
> AFM - I had my baseline appointment this morning. Everything looks good and I start my Estrace tomorrow. On a sour note, they retested my TSH and it came back at 4.08 :( it was 2.8 when they tested it 6 months ago. So my RE has put me on synthoid, so another medication to add to the list of others lol.


:flower:Amy- I'm so happy you're getting started. Hope your thyroid behaves for you. Sorry you had to add another med, that's how I felt about having to start BP meds. I use to run so low they were worried about me, no after all this fertility stuff I'm very hypertensive. But , I will say it runs in my family too.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies...I don't feel the cyst. I don't feel anything except irritable that AF isn't here. It's so bizarre. All those times we want her to stay away, yet when she is SUPPOSED to come, you start getting annoyed because you don't have another chance to TTC until she arrives. Grr.. My FS does do that guarantee thing, but you have to pay outright for it, and insurance doesn't let you do anything like that. So, no, I'm not going to pay 30k or 60k for a guarantee. If I was 30 and had plenty of years to try, I might have done that, but alas, I'm not 30.

Booger-Thanks for the picture. It's gorgeous. The recipe for loaded tots is not really a recipe. Just grate some cheese (or buy already shredded. I like fresh), cook some bacon and cut it up, cook the waffle fries/tots as it says on the package, and a few minutes before they're done, put the bacon/cheese on top and heat for a few more minutes. Once done, put salt/pepper on them. Then get some sour cream and enjoy! hee hee. So easy, yet so yummy. Someone on FB had waffle fries with crab dip on top. That's a little more involved, but I don't want to mix crab with potatoes. 

beagle-Ooh...sounds promising..when is your official test date again? The cat moving close to you sounds really exciting.

:wave: to everyone else! Have a fun day today and do something nice for someone.


----------



## beaglemom

I did test this morning & it was negative. Hoping all this stuff going on is late implantation. No spotting or anything.

Terri - I didn't think insurance would cover it, but just curious. Would be worth doing if they did cover it.

Back to work for me. Gone 3 business days & I had 65 emails. Ugh. I also brought in my bedroom slippers to wear under my desk to keep my feet warm. Drinking me some tea right now.

Oh & my official test date is 2/9. So less than a week to go. Sars is lucky...she gets her test on Friday!!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - So, you're 100% sure that you have a cyst or just guessing? Why won't they see you right away to make sure? And yuuum - I haven't had tater tots in so long. It was only me, my DH, and my sister-in-law for the superbowl so I only really made some dips, chips - things like that. Oh and I'm not a football fan but was rooting for Seattle. Painful ending.

Beagle/Sars - I hope you get positive test real soon! I don't know how you're testing every day like that. I couldn't even test once because I was so nervous.

Brighteyez - Sorry for the delay. Why did they decide to delay everything?

Babywhisperer/Moni - How much snow did you get yesterday? We ended up with about 10 inches. Starting to run out of places to put it! 

Ladysosa - I definitely had a glass or two of wine and/or beer until about a few days before my ER. And then I had a glass of wine the night after my ER - maybe even the next day but that was it. Held off a few days before each procedure. I say get it in while you can. :)

Amy - So excited that you're starting up again! How long will you be on estrace?

Booger - Gorgeous pics! 

Hi everyone else! Nothing to report here. It's been freeeezing so really I've just been hibernating and taking it easy. I'm starting to feel like a real sloth though. Need to get my butt moving!


----------



## jkb11

Beagle I also think your symptoms sound very promising! Hang in there you're still really early!!! My embryologist came in with my dr on the morning of my transfer. She said that my ebmbryo was actually ahead and ready to go, that if you look at the picture you can see the "shell" and she is coming almost all the way out. So that actually put her that extra day ahead. In your picture you can still see him in his "shell". Which is the expectation. But he needs that extra time to come out completely so he can hatch. With all Pgs testing the embryos get the assisted hatching because that is the process to send the biopsy. On the left in your pic you can see where he is starting to make his way out of the shell:) I definitely have a good gut feeling for you but I know, along with everyone else here how hard that wait is.


----------



## beaglemom

I just have to test now hat I started. Suprnervousyesterday, but feeling a bit better. I hope my symptoms are a good thing. Thank you for that explaination on the embryo. My embryologist explained something about it being expanded or not expanded. I didn't understand what he was saying. Plus the accent. But he was explaining why it looked how it did. Something about the freeze. Now that I am up & about, the cramping is def more uterine. No more tummy issues so far.

Oh we did do a dip for Superbowl...really just because we wanted it. Very easy. Cream cheese (1 package, but I use 2), Jimmy Dean sausage (I get the hot), & rotel. I also added cheddar cheese to it. I didn't realize the creamcheese was a bit much...so the ceddar balanced it out. So good with tostitos...or just a spoon! :)


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning guys! Ugh, have the worst headache this morning. I feel hungover but didn't drink anything last night. Blasted Lupron.

Booger - wow! Absolutely gorgeous! You are so lucky that you live in such a scenic place. I've never been to Montana but hear nothing but good things.

Amy - ugh - one more medication. :( Not fun. But at least they caught it early and are monitoring it closely!

Erin - glad you are feeling good! Any baby bump yet??

Beagle - sorry for the BFN, but all this cramping must be implantation symptoms, right?? Sounds like a good sign!

Sars - how are you feeling? Your test is in a few days!!

Terri - Yay!! So glad to have you back in the game!! :) I hope af comes soon!

BabyW/Moni/Kfs - stay safe and warm out of the snow!

Afm - we cleaned out our bathroom last night and today is the DEMOOO!! Last night we went around buying the supplies for our contractor - material for tile, new fan, etc. etc. We also got the tile warmer thingy, so our tile floors will be warm!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Well, I figured that is what it was at first, and then when I wrote to the nurse, she said 'it's probably a cyst. Wait one week and then come in for bloodwork/us.' What else could it be? I'm certainly not pregnant, unfortunately. Glad you're just chillin'. I keep thinking about how you have no symptoms and if I really was pregnant right now, I'd also have no symptoms. HA! :wacko:

So I made my follow up appointment for Thursday, talked to my prescription insurance and the lady said she THINKS I have 10k per year to use (how are these people so incompetent?), so I'm pretty much ready to move forward. If they find out that I do have a cyst, I'm hoping (not really) that they give me BCP and it shrinks, wait for AF, and then start stimming. In a perfect world...


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Well, I figured that is what it was at first, and then when I wrote to the nurse, she said 'it's probably a cyst. Wait one week and then come in for bloodwork/us.' What else could it be? I'm certainly not pregnant, unfortunately. Glad you're just chillin'. I keep thinking about how you have no symptoms and if I really was pregnant right now, I'd also have no symptoms. HA! :wacko:
> 
> So I made my follow up appointment for Thursday, talked to my prescription insurance and the lady said she THINKS I have 10k per year to use (how are these people so incompetent?), so I'm pretty much ready to move forward. If they find out that I do have a cyst, I'm hoping (not really) that they give me BCP and it shrinks, wait for AF, and then start stimming. In a perfect world...

I hate when I tlk to peope who should know the answer & they say I think or should be...but then offer up no follow up. If you work in insurance & you say I think, follow up with but I will double check to be sure. Don't leave me hanging!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Terri - I am so happy you are trying again. I hope everything with the insurance company. I know the frustration you are feeling with their uncertainty, but I am sure everything will workout. Can't wait for th process to begin for the both of us.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Brighteyez, so sorry for the delay but it will be here before you know it.

Moni you're so lucky you stayed in. I came to work and slid the whole way to the train station, took 2hrs to get a train out of Penn Sta home, and my car was an igloo when I got to the station. Took 30min to de-ice. Treacherous.

Beagle, sorry you're not feeling good, but if it's what I think it is you will be feeling off for about 35 more weeks!!

Booger those pics are awesome! Bluebird day!!

Terri sounds like you have good insurance. We only had a lifetime of 10k which was used up by IUI. I'm glad you're starting. I forgot but have you done acupuncture?

Sars I'm getting excited for your beta!!

Amy, sorry about the thyroid, all this TTC business really throws our bodies out of wack. The Synthroid will help a lot. I'm excited for you to start!

Kfs we got about 4 inches, then sleet/ice and then another 2. The driveway looks like a Jell-O 1-2-3 dessert!

Ladysosa, I had some wine here and there but I never really got my tolerance back after having Jack. It's hard for me to be dragging all day with a 1yr old. I say moderation is key.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all staying safe and warm. Nothing new with me, feeling good just tire easily at the end of the day.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Brighteyez, so sorry for the delay but it will be here before you know it.
> 
> Moni you're so lucky you stayed in. I came to work and slid the whole way to the train station, took 2hrs to get a train out of Penn Sta home, and my car was an igloo when I got to the station. Took 30min to de-ice. Treacherous.
> 
> Beagle, sorry you're not feeling good, but if it's what I think it is you will be feeling off for about 35 more weeks!!
> 
> Booger those pics are awesome! Bluebird day!!
> 
> Terri sounds like you have good insurance. We only had a lifetime of 10k which was used up by IUI. I'm glad you're starting. I forgot but have you done acupuncture?
> 
> Sars I'm getting excited for your beta!!
> 
> Amy, sorry about the thyroid, all this TTC business really throws our bodies out of wack. The Synthroid will help a lot. I'm excited for you to start!
> 
> Kfs we got about 4 inches, then sleet/ice and then another 2. The driveway looks like a Jell-O 1-2-3 dessert!
> 
> Ladysosa, I had some wine here and there but I never really got my tolerance back after having Jack. It's hard for me to be dragging all day with a 1yr old. I say moderation is key.
> 
> Hello to everyone else, hope you are all staying safe and warm. Nothing new with me, feeling good just tire easily at the end of the day.

I hope so. The bad feelings in my belly are gone...now just cramping.


----------



## sars930

Terri, glad to hear you have a plan to move forward. Insurance people are so totally incompetent. We were actually first told we'd have coverage for 6 IUIs. We decided to give it a shot in November and December -- even though my doctor thought it was a long shot -- since it'd be free. It got disputed, took them six weeks to sort it out and they we were told oops, your policy was conflicting. It isn't covered. It was kick in the stomach. If you feel comfortable talking to HR they might be able to confirm your coverage. I had to get my HR involved.

So, I've had a weird morning. I woke up having to go to the bathroom real early this AM and decided to just POAS. I was half asleep, saw what seemed like a pretty quick fast negative and went back to bed. When I got up a few hours later, I saw a pretty solid positive. But it'd been sitting for a few hours so I wanted to test again. 

I chugged a lot of Gatorade and I've got a pretty faint positive. Cautiously, very excited. :happydance:

The first photo is the most recent one. The second one is my early morning one that I left.
 



Attached Files:







2nd test.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 29









First test.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## LadySosa

Oooh Sars! Def. positive!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Sars - I think that is a true positive.:happydance: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jkb11

SARS!! That's awesome! Very positive!!!are you 5dpt?? Congrats lady!!!


----------



## sars930

jkb11 said:


> SARS!! That's awesome! Very positive!!!are you 5dpt?? Congrats lady!!!

Yeah I am. Transfer was Thursday afternoon. Beta friday at 9:30 AM. 

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Terri, glad to hear you have a plan to move forward. Insurance people are so totally incompetent. We were actually first told we'd have coverage for 6 IUIs. We decided to give it a shot in November and December -- even though my doctor thought it was a long shot -- since it'd be free. It got disputed, took them six weeks to sort it out and they we were told oops, your policy was conflicting. It isn't covered. It was kick in the stomach. If you feel comfortable talking to HR they might be able to confirm your coverage. I had to get my HR involved.
> 
> So, I've had a weird morning. I woke up having to go to the bathroom real early this AM and decided to just POAS. I was half asleep, saw what seemed like a pretty quick fast negative and went back to bed. When I got up a few hours later, I saw a pretty solid positive. But it'd been sitting for a few hours so I wanted to test again.
> 
> I chugged a lot of Gatorade and I've got a pretty faint positive. Cautiously, very excited. :happydance:
> 
> The first photo is the most recent one. The second one is my early morning one that I left.

That is no squinter, that's a bonafide BFP!!!! Congrats girl!!


----------



## Amy1976

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee: That for sure is a BFP!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## booger76

sars!!! That is looking mighty positive to me! :wohoo:


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm so excited you're giving it another try. And yes I'm glad you want to suck your insurance dry hee hee. I'm a little confused about the cyst. So are you not sure there is a cyst and are just basing it off that fact that AF hasn't arrived? I thought there were lots of reasons why AF doesn't show up? Stress, hormones, illness etc. I know that they have a medication to force AF to start that they give woman who don't have regular cycles and need to start IVF.

Booger76 - I hope the synthroid helps me feel better too. I've been feeling run down lately but I really think it has to due to the pneumonia. Even though I got over the worst part, I was told it can take 4 weeks for the fatigue and cough to go away completely. And I've got to say that's been true so far. I really feel it if I over do myself.

kfs1 - The estrace is my estrogen (I also started the estrogen patch) and I will have to be on it until I (hopefully) get pregnant. I add in the progesterone on the 19th, transfer on the 24th.

beaglemom - I think you posted the link for this for someone else a while back... so don't forget, it is very common to not see a positive until 9dpt. According to this, HCG production hasn't necessarily started yet.

For 5 DT: 
1dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell
2dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt... Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dptPlacenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dptMore HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dptMore HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dptHCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT



I know that topic of the IVF guarantee thingy has come up a few times on this thread. Our RE offered it as well. It was something we discussed but ultimately decided against because of the cost. So something I learned recently was that the guarantee was for achieving pregnancy. Not a live birth. So in my case where I had a miscarriage, the guarantee of pregnancy would have been fulfilled and the contract complete. That is definitely something I never thought about. I guess it's all in the fine print. Glad we decided against it.


----------



## beaglemom

Sars - awesome test! Def a good positive. I hope your beta is nice & high on Friday!

The guarantys usually are for a certain length of pregnancy they consider a true pregnancy. I think usually no less than 8 weeks. I never asked my dr about it. But when discussing with my finance lady she said look if she thought you needed it, she would push it on you. Basically saying go with the one cycle.

Thanks, Amy. I know I just need a couple more days. Hoping for good things to come. I keep telling myself we did everything right...no reason for it to fail! I think I may do a test tonight. I have a whole box of cheap tests I had planned to use for my fresh cycle but never did.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Amy, I never thought about the guarantee that way. Scary mama. Glad you guys decided not to do it, as they'd be rich off of you after one try. Someone was looking out for you.

I don't know why AF isn't here, obviously. Who knows? I'll be going in for bloodwork and u/s next week to find out. 

sars-Huge congrats!! Can't wait to hear those numbers on Friday. Yeah!

beagle-I know you are getting excited because sars had a positive, but just remain calm and test when you're ready. Not everyone is the same, and BFPs dont' always come up the same, so just relax and keep those tootsies warm. :hugs:

brighteyez-Yeah, it's time to start up again. Enough of this waiting in the wings, BS! hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

sars, YAY!!! :happydance: What great news to see when I jumped on! So happy! 

beagle, you're definitely still fine, and I'm sure you're gonna see a positive very soon. When I did my last FET, I found a forum on BabyCenter where a girl ran a poll to find out when girls got their BFPs and when they first started testing. There were TONS who were testing every day and didn't get their BFPs until 6, 7, and 8dpt. Your cramping is a really good sign too. I bet your uterus can sense the "invader" and is letting him snuggle in deep.:winkwink: That's how i always visualize cramping after a transfer.

BabyW, I'm glad you are feeling pretty good! I know that nausea and the chills was just about kicking your butt for a while. 

jkb, I'm looking so forward to hearing your scan results tomorrow, wuhu!! I know you are SO ready for that! 

terri, so sorry about AF not showing! How frustrating! You are so right... she comes when we don't want her to, and she's incognito when we need her, urg! I hear ya' on the silly insurance people too... I used to call to ask one question, and before they'd answer the question, they'd state what my fertility benefits were, and half the time I'd have to correct them. I'd be thinking, how can you not know that when it MUST be right in front of you on a computer screen??

kfs, i'm assuming you're feeling pretty good still, right? (aside from feeling like a sloth, hehe!). 

LadySosa, I have a tiny bump, but sadly, I don't think it's baby, LOL. I get crazy bloated some days and DH thinks I'm already showing. Maybe I should just start pretending that's what it is, haha! I'm a tiny person, so bloat tends to REALLY stand out on me.

Amy, wow, I didnt even think about that part of the "guarantee". Yikes. So if you had done that and paid all that money, you would just be out that much money? Whew.


----------



## sars930

beaglemom said:


> Sars - awesome test! Def a good positive. I hope your beta is nice & high on Friday!
> 
> The guarantys usually are for a certain length of pregnancy they consider a true pregnancy. I think usually no less than 8 weeks. I never asked my dr about it. But when discussing with my finance lady she said look if she thought you needed it, she would push it on you. Basically saying go with the one cycle.
> 
> Thanks, Amy. I know I just need a couple more days. Hoping for good things to come. I keep telling myself we did everything right...no reason for it to fail! I think I may do a test tonight. I have a whole box of cheap tests I had planned to use for my fresh cycle but never did.

Thanks Beagle! I wanted to let you know I've only gotten the positive on the FRER. My test trips were negative, except for one that had a real squinter. And my embryo was hatching when they transferred it. I still have a good feeling for you! It is still super early.


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Sars - awesome test! Def a good positive. I hope your beta is nice & high on Friday!
> 
> The guarantys usually are for a certain length of pregnancy they consider a true pregnancy. I think usually no less than 8 weeks. I never asked my dr about it. But when discussing with my finance lady she said look if she thought you needed it, she would push it on you. Basically saying go with the one cycle.
> 
> Thanks, Amy. I know I just need a couple more days. Hoping for good things to come. I keep telling myself we did everything right...no reason for it to fail! I think I may do a test tonight. I have a whole box of cheap tests I had planned to use for my fresh cycle but never did.
> 
> Thanks Beagle! I wanted to let you know I've only gotten the positive on the FRER. My test trips were negative, except for one that had a real squinter. And my embryo was hatching when they transferred it. I still have a good feeling for you! It is still super early.Click to expand...

I was thinking maybe that was the case...the cheap tests. But I do not want to waste my only frer. Maybe I will use it in the AM. I still have 2 clue blues & the cheapo equate brand I just bought. I have yet to bring out the big guns.


----------



## moni77

Yay Sars!!

Terri March is your month! Hope the "cyst" resolves. My cycles became so wonky after starting all the fertility treatments, it jus added to the mind games we have to go through. My cysts - but they always resolved on their own.

Beagle - still early - curious about your evening test. Let it sit out awhile and perhaps check your test from this morning when you get home. Those cheap tests take forever to show up!

Back to work today - lots to do, but wanted to check in! Have a great week ladies!


----------



## jkb11

Girls I'm super nervous about my ultrasound in the am. Thanks for all the well wishes. Please pray for a strong healty heartbeat.

Thanks! Xoxo


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Girls I'm super nervous about my ultrasound in the am. Thanks for all the well wishes. Please pray for a strong healty heartbeat.
> 
> Thanks! Xoxo

Good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Girls I'm super nervous about my ultrasound in the am. Thanks for all the well wishes. Please pray for a strong healty heartbeat.
> 
> Thanks! Xoxo

Good luck all will be fine! You'll see and hear that healthy heartbeat and melt with joy!


----------



## booger76

jkb11 said:


> Girls I'm super nervous about my ultrasound in the am. Thanks for all the well wishes. Please pray for a strong healty heartbeat.
> 
> Thanks! Xoxo

You got this, Jkb!!!! :hugs: Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## beaglemom

My husband checked my test from tonight. Said he saw a line. I figured he was seeing a shadow again. But it's there! You guys may not be able to see it.
 



Attached Files:







20150203_203818.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 38









20150203_203727.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 42


----------



## ERosePW

I see it, I see it!! Ahhh! :happydance: I just knew it!! I was hoping to jump on and see that you tested again tonight, so you just made my night! I'm guessing it made your night too, lol! Yay!


----------



## jkb11

Beagle!!! Awesome!!! I see it on both strips, on both pics!!!! I'm so happy for you and hubby!!! Any plans to shop tomorrow;)

Awesome day with 2 bfp! Congrats girls!!


----------



## sars930

jkb11 said:


> Girls I'm super nervous about my ultrasound in the am. Thanks for all the well wishes. Please pray for a strong healty heartbeat.
> 
> Thanks! Xoxo

Sending you lots of of prayers! I'm feeling good about this JKB!!!


----------



## sars930

I see it!!!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome news Beagle!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Jkb, thinking about you today! Can't wait to hear the update! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

JKB - Thinking of you today! Happy thoughts only. :)

Beagle - I see it for sure! Congratulations!

Sars - wooohooo. That's definitely a BFP. Congratulations! 

Amy - wow. That's crazy about the "live birth guarantee." That's completely awful. I wonder how many people have been affected by that, ya know? I'm happy that you didn't agree.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Beagle!!! Awesome!!! I see it on both strips, on both pics!!!! I'm so happy for you and hubby!!! Any plans to shop tomorrow;)
> 
> Awesome day with 2 bfp! Congrats girls!!

No plans to shop today...hmmm...maybe no shopping...lol! Except more pregnancy tests. I used the equate today...def a faint plus sign. And also a cheaper slightly darker today. I think I want more FRER because I can def tell a difference in the 2 tests. I was up super early today so I went by Target & Kmart (only stores on my way in). Both closed until 8...ugh...I am usually a walmart person, but it is out of the way for me. Then I ge to work & pull out my prescription I picked up yesterday & I have a $2 coupon at RiteAid. So def going by there at lunch today.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats beagle!! Woohoo...:wohoo: So happy for you and now the real shopping can begin. For FRERs, boy clothes, nursery stuff or whatever you want. yeah!! I knew you would get a BFP after sars.

jkb-I'm thinking about you this morning. I hope you hear that heartbeat and see a healthy little nub on the screen. What a great day for everyone.


----------



## booger76

Beagle!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Wahoo! Hooray! Congratulations. I am so happy for you and DH! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## LadySosa

:happydance: Yay Beagle!!! I see it! Congrats!!!

Praying for you today jkb! Can't wait to hear the good news!:flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks! My husband just texted me saying he just smiles thinking about how we are getting positive tests. Someone asked me if I would move up my beta, but with the tests being so light, I think I will still wait until Monday.

Now trying to figure out how to tell my mom. My dad's birthday is Sunday, so I plan to write it in his card. But I want my mom to know first. So he may be getting his card a day or so late. I have plans to go see her Saturday telling her my husband wants to take pics of her hawks she has nesting at her house.

So do I go all out with tons of balloons or do I give her these little horse socks a bought a while ago in a Christmas bag & claim I forgot about them?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Woohoo Beagle!!! Congrats mama! What a great week for this thread. Jkb can't wait to hear your update!

Nothing new here, just very tired today. It was my Mom's bday so she and my Dad came over. When Jack saw her he screamed with excitement, was flapping his arms and when my nanny put him down he ran to my Mom. It made her day since she hasn't seen him in a week since she went to visit my Grandmother in SC. I made a lasagna and salad and since dh was out at a NY Philharmonic performance in the city for work, I enjoyed the company. Too bad dh came home and turned the lights on at midnight to undo his tux....grrr. No cooking for me tonight, it's all about leftovers and early to bed! Mamma is tired!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Thanks! My husband just texted me saying he just smiles thinking about how we are getting positive tests. Someone asked me if I would move up my beta, but with the tests being so light, I think I will still wait until Monday.
> 
> Now trying to figure out how to tell my mom. My dad's birthday is Sunday, so I plan to write it in his card. But I want my mom to know first. So he may be getting his card a day or so late. I have plans to go see her Saturday telling her my husband wants to take pics of her hawks she has nesting at her house.
> 
> So do I go all out with tons of balloons or do I give her these little horse socks a bought a while ago in a Christmas bag & claim I forgot about them?

I told my parents when I was prego w/ Jack on Mother's Day. I was 8 weeks and wrapped up a onzie that read "I Love My Grandma". Best reaction ever.


----------



## Amy1976

YAY Beagle!! I totally see the line! :wohoo: Congratulations! So happy for you!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers ladies! We saw and heard the heartbeat!!!! It was 120. She is measuring a couple days behind. Which I know can go both ways but just seeing the heartbeat took so much stress off. With all my losses I never got heartbeats. Dr. Wanted me back in a week for another ultrasound but the first available appt is the 16th. Grrr.... 
I have been praising God all morning! With a beta of 29 after getting positive hpt for 5 days I know what a miracle it is to have a heart beat. 
Have any of you preggo ladies measured a lil off?


----------



## LadySosa

Yay JKB! What wonderful news!! I bet that was so special and emotional to hear the heartbeat! So happy for you.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh jkb, that is SUCH fantastic news!!! I was so thrilled to read your update!:happydance::happydance: I said a little prayer last night. I know this is a heck of a wonderful day for you! I'm glad you put your betas in your siggy, so that others lurking on the forums might see that and take peace from it if they have a low beta. This is so awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl

sars930 said:


> Terri, glad to hear you have a plan to move forward. Insurance people are so totally incompetent. We were actually first told we'd have coverage for 6 IUIs. We decided to give it a shot in November and December -- even though my doctor thought it was a long shot -- since it'd be free. It got disputed, took them six weeks to sort it out and they we were told oops, your policy was conflicting. It isn't covered. It was kick in the stomach. If you feel comfortable talking to HR they might be able to confirm your coverage. I had to get my HR involved.
> 
> So, I've had a weird morning. I woke up having to go to the bathroom real early this AM and decided to just POAS. I was half asleep, saw what seemed like a pretty quick fast negative and went back to bed. When I got up a few hours later, I saw a pretty solid positive. But it'd been sitting for a few hours so I wanted to test again.
> 
> I chugged a lot of Gatorade and I've got a pretty faint positive. Cautiously, very excited. :happydance:
> 
> The first photo is the most recent one. The second one is my early morning one that I left.

That's def a BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jkb what fantastic news! Hearing the heartbeat is a major milestone and almost your bodies way of saying, all is ok. Rest easy, and how 1 person measures to the another can make the difference of showing ahead, behind...I know waiting for the next scan is hard, but trust that all will be ok. Enjoy this moment, that's a great heart rate for how many weeks you are.


----------



## beaglemom

Awesome news jkb!

For anyone who needs them, I went to Walmart & they had the 3 pack of first response for $12.98 & first response is doing a buy one get one rebate. So of course I got 2 boxes so I can test every day!

While I was at Walmart I was thinking I will go big with my mom. But then passed all the V-Day stuff. Saw a small gift box. So I bought that, a little blue bear, & a onsie that says grandma rocks my world. I am going to buy her flowers & just say I wanted to give her a V-Day gift (which I don't normally do).


----------



## sars930

WAHOO!!!!! So, so happy for you JKB! What wonderful news. I've been refreshing the thread looking for your update. Yay!!


----------



## knitgirl

beaglemom said:


> My husband checked my test from tonight. Said he saw a line. I figured he was seeing a shadow again. But it's there! You guys may not be able to see it.

I see it!! :happydance:


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers ladies! We saw and heard the heartbeat!!!! It was 120. She is measuring a couple days behind. Which I know can go both ways but just seeing the heartbeat took so much stress off. With all my losses I never got heartbeats. Dr. Wanted me back in a week for another ultrasound but the first available appt is the 16th. Grrr....
> I have been praising God all morning! With a beta of 29 after getting positive hpt for 5 days I know what a miracle it is to have a heart beat.
> Have any of you preggo ladies measured a lil off?

Congrats!! So good to hear!! :happydance:


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - Congratulations!! That is great news!! Such a sweet moment hearing the heartbeat. So happy for you!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahhhhh loads of exciting news on this thread!! 

Huge congrats SArs and beagle on your bfps! Wonderful news, I am so excited for you both!!! You are pregnant!!!! 

And jkb what fantastic news about the heartbeat, congrats! This is your rainbow baby! I hope time speeds by till your next scan xx


----------



## Babywhisperer

So what's the tally of prego ladies now?


----------



## ERosePW

beagle and sars make an even 10. :) Love it!

I need to add them to Successes on the front page... beagle, you were 5dp*6*dt, right? And sars, you were 5dp*5*dt..?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls!! It was a very sweet moment! I saw the flickering first and was speechless.


----------



## booger76

jkb - Awwwww, I am so happy for you!!! That's amazing news. :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## beaglemom

You got it right for me Erin.

jkb - I can only imagine. I was totally crying last night. I though for sure I would be the person who was like okay then there's my second line. But as soon as I saw it, I was crying. I really thought my husband was seeing things when he asked me to come to the bathroom.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & while we were watching tv the rest of the night I would just randomly say "guess what...I'm pregnant" over & over.


----------



## knitgirl

Hi everyone - so much good news on the thread lately! I haven't been on in a while. Pretty tired for a while and now a lot of nausea throughout the day. I actually threw up at work today. But, it's a good sign that things are progressing as they should be, right? Right! My first scan is on Feb 12, and it has been so hard to wait! I've had off and on spotting, and it always freaks me out. But they told me what to look for in terms of what is concerning, and it hasn't been like that, which is reassuring. I'm very curious to know if there is 1 or 2 in there!


----------



## sars930

ERosePW said:


> beagle and sars make an even 10. :) Love it!
> 
> I need to add them to Successes on the front page... beagle, you were 5dp*6*dt, right? And sars, you were 5dp*5*dt..?

Yup!


----------



## sars930

There are several FRER rebates and coupon discounts on the rebate site. I got one of the digital ones just so I could see the Yes. It was pretty freaking awesome! and I definitely cried.

Beagle, that sounds like a great plan! You're mom will be so thrilled. She has no idea right? My brother is coming to visit tonight so I got a bib that says, "On my way to Grandma's" for him to give to her on Friday after the beta.

I managed to hold out telling my husband until he got home form work last night. I had a little outfit that says I love my daddy and the digital test sitting there. It was so amazing to see him so excited.

We had dinner plans with friends last night. Before our friends got there, I asked the waitress to make my cocktails virgin. Then during dinner, my gf was talking about how when I get pregnant it is going to be so obvious because I won't be drinking beer after our weekly running club. Hubs and I could barely look at each other as I sipped my faux mojito. She was like you won't be able to fool anyone!


----------



## jkb11

knitgirl said:


> Hi everyone - so much good news on the thread lately! I haven't been on in a while. Pretty tired for a while and now a lot of nausea throughout the day. I actually threw up at work today. But, it's a good sign that things are progressing as they should be, right? Right! My first scan is on Feb 12, and it has been so hard to wait! I've had off and on spotting, and it always freaks me out. But they told me what to look for in terms of what is concerning, and it hasn't been like that, which is reassuring. I'm very curious to know if there is 1 or 2 in there!

I'm betting 2! Sorry you're having spotting, I know that causes worry. Hope yours is like lots of ladies tend to be and is just there for no reason. 
Yay for morning sickness!! I'm guessing boyS for you:kiss:


----------



## jkb11

beaglemom said:


> Oh & while we were watching tv the rest of the night I would just randomly say "guess what...I'm pregnant" over & over.

So happy for you:flower: I think even without the extra hormones these victories would still make us emotional.


----------



## beaglemom

Sars - hilarious! I have not brought out the digital yet. Not sure if it would show, so I am saving it. My mom has NO CLUE! We have been on anti kid rants since getting married (even though we tried for a while). I hated being asked why we didn't have kids. My mom had us young & my sister also got pregnant too young, so my mom has never pressured us on kids. She actually acknowledges the hard work & actually thinks it's a good thing we stayed without. But I know she will be happy. My mom has a way of expressing worry through negative reactions. So I never told her about the infertility. I would never be able to handle a negative reaction.

My friend who bugs me about it all the time has a bday today...considered telling her as a "gift". But no way...mom is totally #1. Even my other friend who knows I did a transfer doesn't know anything...not even the sex. But she is awesome & knows to not pry. She just asks if I am feeling ok. And is positive it will happen.

Knit - I looked at your beta again...I think 2. And your first is a lucky number for me...my bday.


----------



## beaglemom

The frer is darker. The cheap ones are hard to see. But not stressing. Just happy to still see lines!
 



Attached Files:







20150205_055550.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ERosePW

Oh beagle, how exciting! Def darker for sure! I remember that awesome feeling so well! It's the best!!! As for the cheapies... I'm pretty sure my Dollar Tree tests didn't show quite as much progression as my FRERs until a little bit later.

Knit, that would be great if you have two in there! I think this thread is about due for a set of twins, hehe!

sars, great story, lol! Little did she know you were already fooling her! That's too funny!

Hey everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Sars - HA. I should have thought of that trick myself. My friends new IMMEDIATELY but were nice and for the most part kept it to themselves. This made me feel like a bit of a lush though. :)

Knit - Sorry that you're feeling so sick but I think it's a good sign. I agree with eRose - we're due for a set of twins on this thread. :)

Beagle - So, how/when are you going to tell your mom? Are you going to wait until after your beta?

Hi everyone else! :)


----------



## knitgirl

Beagle - it's def darker!!

I'm not nearly as nauseous today as I have been, and that makes me nervous. Makes me worry that my hcg is decreasing. Any of you who have/had nausea had this happen - varying degrees of nausea?


----------



## beaglemom

Telling her on Saturday. I am writing it in my dad's bday card which he should get Monday (a day late). I will text my sister a pic of an aunt onsie after I tell my mom. I am not waiting for the BETA. It's killing me not to tell someone & I have 2 friends just waiting to know.

I decided to buy a v-day gift box & put a grandma onsie, a blue bear, & some socks I found online with horses in it. We usually don't do v-day, but I am going to say I found a gift I never gave her for Christmas, so I am just giving it to her as v-day.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Just a warning, this post will be riddled with negativity. Ha.

I woke up this morning in the worst mood. My head is killing me, and it's pouring down rain. It was raining all day yesterday and the day before, and its supposed to rain the rest of the week. Poor Charlie hasn't gotten a walk in a few days. And I want to be anywhere but work. I wanted to work from home, but since our bathroom is a construction zone, I don't want to be in the guys' way. Furthermore I am SO sick of the Lupron shots. Just over them.

Ok, got it out of my system.

Beagle - YAY! Wow, that is a legitimate solid line! Are you excited to tell everyone? When is your beta again?

I can't believe how many successes we've had on this thread! It really gives me a lot of hope.

Knit - I am sure that is normal, but I'll leave it to the preggo ladies to give you more insight...

Sars - I love it! That's hilarious. And smart!

How's everyone else doing this morning??


----------



## terripeachy

sars-What is a virgin mojito? Sprite with some muddled lime? hee hee. 

beagle-Sounds exciting and yes, your lines are getting darker.

knitgirl-I wouldn't worry too much, but like Ladysosa said 'there are others that know better than I.'

LadySosa-Girl...we have all been through it. The meds make us emotional one way or the other...really happy, really frustrated. It's like emotion^nth degree. hee hee. Do you like my math joke? It's ok if you don't get it. *It will all be worth it.* I'm telling you. Make that you're mantra.

I've been looking through old pictures today. Why am I always with a pack of guys? HA!!HA!!There are a series of picture from friends birthday baseball, and I have on the shortest shorts. Then I have a series of pictures; 1) four shots on a table, 2) me and some random dudes holding the shots 3) us downing the shots 4) us all giving the peace sign after we're done. Seriously?! I was so much fun to hang out with back in the day. Hubs said "I guess that was fun Terri. I wish I met her." I responded, 'Yeah, she was pretty awesome.' HA!!HA!!


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Just a warning, this post will be riddled with negativity. Ha.
> 
> I woke up this morning in the worst mood. My head is killing me, and it's pouring down rain. It was raining all day yesterday and the day before, and its supposed to rain the rest of the week. Poor Charlie hasn't gotten a walk in a few days. And I want to be anywhere but work. I wanted to work from home, but since our bathroom is a construction zone, I don't want to be in the guys' way. Furthermore I am SO sick of the Lupron shots. Just over them.
> 
> Ok, got it out of my system.
> 
> Beagle - YAY! Wow, that is a legitimate solid line! Are you excited to tell everyone? When is your beta again?
> 
> I can't believe how many successes we've had on this thread! It really gives me a lot of hope.
> 
> Knit - I am sure that is normal, but I'll leave it to the preggo ladies to give you more insight...
> 
> Sars - I love it! That's hilarious. And smart!
> 
> How's everyone else doing this morning??

My first cycle with Lupron I felt totally crazy! Second cycle not as much, but still really off. One of my friends said they should make a bumper sticker that says "Stay back, driver on Lupron". haha


----------



## knitgirl

I just talked with one of the nurses and she said they hear that a lot. I'm going to get another beta tomorrow morning just to make sure it is still nice and high - asked for it, and they said that was fine. My third one, 4 days after my second one (they were all 4 days apart) was 10,514. So as long as it's higher than that, I'll be relieved. She said once it reaches 10,000 it doesn't double at the same rate. I just want to see it higher. And my scan on the 12th can't come soon enough!


----------



## LadySosa

HAHAHA Terri. We all have those party days. Then we grow up. Haha. In college my roomies and I used to go out dancing at least 2 nights a week. Get wasted and hook up with random guys. I don't miss those days one. bit. It makes me cringe just thinking about it! 

Yeah, I feel emotional for sure. Like on the verge of tears. Not cool.


----------



## LadySosa

Knit girl - Good! I'm glad the lack of nausea is normal and I'm sure the beta number will be higher!

Thank you for reassuring me that Lupron can make you crazy. I've been feeling pretty fine up till now, so I thought maybe it was external factors making me so emotional. Just a few more days...


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Beagle - it's def darker!!
> 
> I'm not nearly as nauseous today as I have been, and that makes me nervous. Makes me worry that my hcg is decreasing. Any of you who have/had nausea had this happen - varying degrees of nausea?

Oh yes. I would have 3-4 bad days and then get a reprieve. It hit a peak around 10-11 weeks then started to dissipate. I have been mostly nausea free for 3 weeks. Next appt is Fri 13th 1pm. I can't believe I am 15 weeks already. That went fast. I know the last 3mos crawl but I am going to need that time to decide what to do with our bedroom situation. We have 4bdrms but 1 is a huge original master bdrm and the 4th is more like an office. 

This has been such a weird week. I knew one of the victims of the Metro North train crash. I had met him socially a few times as he was close friends with friends of mine. He was also in my business and it's a small community. For some reason this tragedy has made me be more mindful and change where I sit on the train, where I stand on subways and platforms, and I am intent on being more present with Jack and my husband. Now that my energy has come back I intend to do more of what I enjoy doing instead of just work, food shop, cook and have zero free time for myself. I never do things for myself, and I never see my girlfriends unless we do a couples dinner which is rare. We tend to hang out w/ dh's friends. I am feeling like I only exist as a working Mom & wife...nothing else. This person who was killed in this accident lived life to the fullest and the light bulb has gone off for me that all I do is work, food shop, clean and take care of Jack. I know that comes before extra-curriculars as it should, but I always do what my dh wants to on weekends. I know the 1st year of a baby's life warrants that sacrifice, and being newly prego poses challenges as far as how I feel, but I need to get back to doing things for myself too when I can. I think now that I am feeling better I will start back to the gym and It will make a huge difference. Do any of you feel like you have lost yourselves ever? Am I being too selfish?


----------



## booger76

*Terri* - Haha - You're still fun Terri, it's just a different kind of fun. The group of people we ski with include ladies in their late 40s, 50s and 60s. I'm the youngest by far. Last weekend we are all discussing how much better life is now than when we were much younger. I certainly lived it up too but I don't miss those days. Just think about the hangovers those shots probably caused!

*Beagle* - Your tests look good to me! 

*LadySosa* - Sing it, sister!!! I am right there with you. I've had a headache for days that nothing will get rid of. I am in the crabbiest of moods and poor DH is taking the brunt of it. And I have to pee about every other minute. I get to reduce my dosage tonight. I'm sure hoping I can tell a difference soon.

*knitgirl* - I'm going to tell you not to worry but I know that's of no help. :haha: Seriously, it sounds normal so try to not worry. :hugs:

*sars* - I'm hoping I can steal your drink idea soon. That is going to be the hardest part for me. As soon as I'm not drinking, people will know. My husband brews his own beer so we have people over quite a bit or are always taking it with us to places. I might have to have him brew me a root beer or something that looks like real brew but isn't. I also have my wacky liver enzyme issue I can always blame it on too. 

*Amy* - How are things going for you? I took my first estrace pill this morning. Can't wait to see how it interacts with the Lupron to further drive me into madness.......

Howdy to everyone else!!! I hope everyone is carrying on well.

As for me, I had another blood draw this morning and went for an US yesterday afternoon. The US was interesting. All is as it should be based on the drugs I've been taking. My lining was pretty much nil at 2.8 and I only had one follicle on one ovary. He had a hard time finding one of them since it had no follicles developing. Thanks, Lupron! Can I just say how much I love this doctor?? He's is the complete opposite of my RE - talkative, funny, and super personable. Not that I don't like my RE - he's just not much of a people person. But he knows what he is doing, so I don't really care if his bedside manner leaves a little to be desired. Anyway, if the doctor who is doing my USs for me wasn't an hour away from where we live, I would consider switching to him once I get pregnant. But I want to deliver locally and not spend even more time on the road with appointments. Oh well. I like my OB/GYN down here too.

Phew, that got super long. Sorry. I start estrace today and lower my Lupron dose so it should be fun watching my lining build up. My next US and blood draw are on Monday.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - I was never on Lupron. But I think the whole process just gets to us. My retrieval day, I was in so much pain from O with all those eggs & just everything. I was ready to be put to sleep so I wouldn't just start crying. And it was mainly a tired cry. I remember my last injection...I just didn't wan't to do it. The thought made me so upset. Not from pain...just exhaustion. I hope it gets better. I am having a pretty consistant headache. I think it is mainly my meds cuz I was having them already...but maybe the pregnancy stuff is hitting.

Terri- I was never too wild. And I started dating my husband at 18. I also never went to a 4 year school. So not too much partying going on. Sometimes I think I would feel like I missed out, but I don't. Be happy you had those days...you can always look back & say you lived that part of your life to the fullest.

BabyW - not selfish! Deaths can hit us kind of funny sometimes. When the treatments were getting to me...husband not really backing me up emtionally & not supportive with every day things...I was pretty stressed & beat. He stepped up & I stopped babying the guys I work for. Made me a much happier person. Family comes first, but you can't have a happy family if you aren't taking care of you.

I am so ready to tell people. But mostly my close friends & family. I really am not concerned about my work people.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - Nice Lines!! Whoo Hoo!!!

LadySosa - I'm sorry you're having a rough day. We all have them, so nothing to apologize about. Although I am jealous of the rain you're getting ;)

Terri - Just like Booger said, we are still fun, just a different kind of fun. Although I love your response to your husband haha. I love looking through my "young and wild" pictures lol. I had so much fun back then, although I wouldn't want to relive those years, I'm so glad I have the memories!! All my girlfriends that I was young and wild with are all married with kids now and I love getting together with them and having those "remember when" conversations lol. I've forgotten a lot over the years and being reminded of the craziness is the funniest thing.

Knitgirl - I agree with everyone else, from what I've been told, what you are experiencing is completely normal.

Babywhisperer - I don't think you are selfish at all. I think "ME" time is extremely important. I love when my husband goes and plays poker or whatever with his friends and I get to be all alone and do whatever I want lol. Also if there is something I want to do on my own or a girlfriend I want to visit, I always do it. Don't feel guilty about doing or wanting that. Maintaining some level of independence is important I think.

Booger76 - I'm doing pretty good. I've been on the estrace since Tuesday and I feel fine. I wasn't bothered by the estrogen or the progesterone last time so I hope it's the same this time around. I don't have to take the Lupron (not sure why) but from all the complaints that everyone has about it, I'm so glad I don't lol. I'm sorry you have to go through that. My AF that arrived a few weeks ago when I started the BCP was very mild and this one that arrived when I stopped taking them has been brutal. I've had some major cramping too. I guess it's making up for the mild one I had lol. My next blood draw and U/S is on Monday too :)


----------



## terripeachy

I was able to get my bloodwork and ultrasound done today. Yay! The doctor couldn't see anything that would be affecting me on the ultrasound, but he clicked around VERY quickly. He said the bloodwork would tell the true story. He said that I may have ovulated late, and I should start bleeding any day now. My fibroid is not anywhere that would be affecting getting pregnant or preventing AF.

The good news (?) is that he said that for a person of advanced age, I am a great responder, and there is really nothing preventing me from getting pregnant. If I want to do PGS testing, I could, but the cost is the same for one embryo as eight embryos and sometimes people do fresh cycle after fresh cycle until they get 8 and then have them tested. It costs $4,000. I'm not sure if I want to do that because I'm running out of insurance money and say I did one fresh cycle without PGS, didn't get pregnant, I would have to pay for the transfer, medicine, bloodwork/ultrasounds, etc.. out of pocket. He also reminded me of the guarantee. They will guarantee with donor eggs until I'm 50 (seriously?!), and then I get my money back. And..I did ask about the live birth versus getting pregnant and he said it is for a live birth. I didn't ask again how much it cost, but I'm really not interested in doing that. Now the only thing I have to decide is if I want PGS. I'm just not sure. I guess I'd rather go through the TWW unknowing versus having 8 embryos tested and all of them coming back abnormal. It's a tough decision. So...I guess I just wait to see what the bloodwork says tomorrow, and get ready for another IVF cycle. 

So I'm pretty much I'm in the same place I was this morning. *sigh*


----------



## knitgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> knitgirl said:
> 
> 
> Beagle - it's def darker!!
> 
> I'm not nearly as nauseous today as I have been, and that makes me nervous. Makes me worry that my hcg is decreasing. Any of you who have/had nausea had this happen - varying degrees of nausea?
> 
> Oh yes. I would have 3-4 bad days and then get a reprieve. It hit a peak around 10-11 weeks then started to dissipate. I have been mostly nausea free for 3 weeks. Next appt is Fri 13th 1pm. I can't believe I am 15 weeks already. That went fast. I know the last 3mos crawl but I am going to need that time to decide what to do with our bedroom situation. We have 4bdrms but 1 is a huge original master bdrm and the 4th is more like an office.
> 
> This has been such a weird week. I knew one of the victims of the Metro North train crash. I had met him socially a few times as he was close friends with friends of mine. He was also in my business and it's a small community. For some reason this tragedy has made me be more mindful and change where I sit on the train, where I stand on subways and platforms, and I am intent on being more present with Jack and my husband. Now that my energy has come back I intend to do more of what I enjoy doing instead of just work, food shop, cook and have zero free time for myself. I never do things for myself, and I never see my girlfriends unless we do a couples dinner which is rare. We tend to hang out w/ dh's friends. I am feeling like I only exist as a working Mom & wife...nothing else. This person who was killed in this accident lived life to the fullest and the light bulb has gone off for me that all I do is work, food shop, clean and take care of Jack. I know that comes before extra-curriculars as it should, but I always do what my dh wants to on weekends. I know the 1st year of a baby's life warrants that sacrifice, and being newly prego poses challenges as far as how I feel, but I need to get back to doing things for myself too when I can. I think now that I am feeling better I will start back to the gym and It will make a huge difference. Do any of you feel like you have lost yourselves ever? Am I being too selfish?Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ERosePW

So terri, I love all this new info you got today!! Makes me so happy you're back on the TTC train! I'll give you my take on PGS, but it's a very personal decision, so I would never try to sway anyone either way. I know you aren't easily sway-able anyway, so I'm not worried. :winkwink:

I had a hard time deciding at first too. Heck, obviously I did, because I went through 2 failed transfers before finally deciding to do it on my 3rd. What finally helped make up mind, was the thought of going through 2 more FETs, having more CPs, and having to wonder forever if I ever had any normal ones to begin with! I know you said you'd rather go thru a TWW not knowing than find out you have all bad embies. But I guess I finally got to a point where I wanted to KNOW. I wanted to have a reason if nothing ended up working. But that's just me and my obsession with knowing everything. I honestly think I had one (or both) good ones during my fresh cycle, but my body wasn't in a position to accept them, so it failed. When my body was nice and ready for the FET, I believe I had 2 abnormal ones, hence the CP. I'll never know for sure obviously. But it seems like such a miracle to me that out of 8 embryos, here I was down to my last 4, one didn't make it after the thaw, and out of the last 3, only ONE was viable. Very last embryo, very last shot, didn't even have multiple to transfer... only one. And bam. I'm a believer in PGS, especially for women our age who have less viable embryos than younger women. I'm obviously biased though since that was the one that worked, lol. There are PLENTY on this thread who got prego without PGS, so i dont think its absolutely necessary at all. But I really had a feeling due to my age, that I might only have one viable one left, and I was right (as was my RE). 

BUT, that said, I know it's really expensive. :wacko: I think mine was a total of $3k after the clinic's fees and the lab's fees. For the lab my clinic uses, the price goes up if there are 6+. 

You'll make the right decision for you... You'll know in your gut what you should do. After torturing myself trying to decide if I should spend the money, my heart eventually just told me what to do, and it felt right.:flower:


----------



## jkb11

I was at work alllllll day yesterday but I have a ton to catch up on with the thread! 

Beagle!!! So glad your test are darker! They look beautiful!

Terri- yay for getting started again. I agree with Erin. Pgs is a very personal decision and I was in the same boat as her. I didn't feel like I could take another tww then a loss. I like being prepared for the what ifs. The cost for us was right around 3K as well. I tk in the long run it saved us tho because, all the $$$ we would have spent going thru additional m/c 's and treatments. I'm happy to hear that your body responds well to treatment!

Knit girl- isn't your ultrasound today !!!????!!!! Can't wait for results

Amy- glad the estrace isn't bothering you. I have done fine with it as well. It's funny tho how AF will make up for any lite or missed cycles. Sorry you've had cramping. 

Babyw- you're not being selfish at all. We have all felt that way at times. I'm sorry for your loss. Glad to hear he lived his life to the fullest.


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> I was at work alllllll day yesterday but I have a ton to catch up on with the thread!
> 
> Beagle!!! So glad your test are darker! They look beautiful!
> 
> Terri- yay for getting started again. I agree with Erin. Pgs is a very personal decision and I was in the same boat as her. I didn't feel like I could take another tww then a loss. I like being prepared for the what ifs. The cost for us was right around 3K as well. I tk in the long run it saved us tho because, all the $$$ we would have spent going thru additional m/c 's and treatments. I'm happy to hear that your body responds well to treatment!
> 
> Knit girl- isn't your ultrasound today !!!????!!!! Can't wait for results
> 
> Amy- glad the estrace isn't bothering you. I have done fine with it as well. It's funny tho how AF will make up for any lite or missed cycles. Sorry you've had cramping.
> 
> Babyw- you're not being selfish at all. We have all felt that way at times. I'm sorry for your loss. Glad to hear he lived his life to the fullest.

I wish my ultrasound was today, but it's next Thursday ... :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear about your friend, BabyW. So sad..

Thanks ERose and jkb for your opinions. Did you pay for it at the beginning of your cycle?

I think the decision will be left to the insurance company. If I have enough $ to do one fresh and a frozen (what we would do with PGS), we will go ahead with that. If we only have enough to do a fresh cycle, then a fresh it is, and that's the end of this natural birth process. My husband can't save a dollar unless someone was about to kill him (which irritates me to no end), so the cost of PGS will be up to me and my inheritance. That is something I will also think about because I wanted to spend my inheritance money on adoption. If I take $4k out of that pile, will we still be able to afford adoption? My husband and I are both enginerds and make good money, and adoption is on a sliding scale, so we would be at the top. That means our cost would be more than someone making average money. #overachievementproblems I'm fortunate to have money, but it sucks having to make these decisions. Why can't I have a free-to-conceive-baby?

This decision making is making me want to go back on break. I guess I'll get back to work and focus on that for the next few hours.


----------



## beaglemom

I am having a some intense cramping feelings today. So far it has been mild & more stretching/pinching. But I am not going to stress about it. Still testing & my tests are coming out darker. However, still not dark on the cheapies. I even opened a new batch. But I did get the digital positive today! Just so excited to tell my mom tomorrow because that will open the gates on telling people. On family for now, though.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - overall the PGS cost us about $6,000. We paid $3K to the lab & the cost of that plan with my dr was another $3K. Unless Erin, I know exactly what I had to work with. So me having supposedly good egg quality (never any issues found & young) dealing with pretty severe SA, we had 5 out of 14 eggs make it to biopsy. Out of those 5, 2 were good. We are happy with our decision (we were happy even before the transfer). Our thinking was we didn't want to transfer 2 with the risk of multiples, but we also didn't want to waste cycles. So FET on average for me is about $3. If we had horribe luck, we could have done 3 FETs with either a negative or a chemical. It is def a personal decision & you have to weigh all the odds. Plus you get to know the gender right away ;)

As far as adoption, I always thought that was the way I would go. But after researching everything I became more comfortable with IVF. I think adoption is an amazing thing with its own set of challenges but ending with the same amazing reward. If you & your husband were open to it, you could even look in to the foster system which is less expensive & sometimes free. I also hear there are tax advantages to adoption.


----------



## LadySosa

BabyW - so sorry to hear about your friend. Was that the accident with the woman who parked on the train tracks? I just heard about it on the news. I didn't realize ppl on the train died. So sad. And no, you are absolutely not being selfish. At all. It's easy to feel like you lose yourself when you're busy caring for others. I don't even have any children, and I still feel like that sometimes (babying DH). Better to be proactive and do little things for yourself before your feelings get bottled up and you lose it!

Terri - that's a tough decision chica. I won't advise you either way, I'm no expert on this topic. :) But go with your gut!

Amy - if I could send you my rain, I would!! Haha. We will be in Cali in 2 weeks enjoying the sunshine! I am so excited to get my vitamin D! I am sure DH and I will be quickly identified as "seattle-ites" based on how pasty white we'll be.

Hi to everyone else! Happy Friday!

Afm - I definitely cheered up yesterday. But then when it was time for dinner, I was feeling so tired, stressed, emotional, I didn't know what to cook, we had no food in the fridge, I started crying! I was like "I don't know what to coo-oook!! I don't wanna coo-oook! I'm so tiiiiired!" DH was like, "umm...." Looking uncomfortable. Haha. At least I knew I was being totally irrational and hormonal. I just couldn't stop the tears from coming, regardless of what it was about! Totally weird feeling. I've never felt that emotional before. DH was sweet though, he gave me a long hug then told me to go sit on the couch and he would figure out dinner.

Suppression check is next wed, then the Lupron dosage should be reduced and will start the estrace/endometrin...


----------



## terripeachy

Fostering is for the birds. The MD gov't. (and maybe others) is totally for keeping the family together whether the mom/dad is on drugs, schitzophrenic, homeless, etc..So if you kept a kid in foster for say a year, and tried adopting them, if the next day the mom says "I want my kid back" you have to give up the kid and send them back to that drug infested hovel. Plus..there are a lot of ridiculous housing related things that you HAVE to do to foster, and I don't believe in that stuff JUST to foster someone's baby. I did look into it though, and it's not for me/us. I'll foster dogs only. There are tax advantages for fostering and adopting, but I don't really care about that either. hee hee. It's a nice bonus.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> BabyW - so sorry to hear about your friend. Was that the accident with the woman who parked on the train tracks? I just heard about it on the news. I didn't realize ppl on the train died. So sad. And no, you are absolutely not being selfish. At all. It's easy to feel like you lose yourself when you're busy caring for others. I don't even have any children, and I still feel like that sometimes (babying DH). Better to be proactive and do little things for yourself before your feelings get bottled up and you lose it!
> 
> Terri - that's a tough decision chica. I won't advise you either way, I'm no expert on this topic. :) But go with your gut!
> 
> Amy - if I could send you my rain, I would!! Haha. We will be in Cali in 2 weeks enjoying the sunshine! I am so excited to get my vitamin D! I am sure DH and I will be quickly identified as "seattle-ites" based on how pasty white we'll be.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Happy Friday!
> 
> Afm - I definitely cheered up yesterday. But then when it was time for dinner, I was feeling so tired, stressed, emotional, I didn't know what to cook, we had no food in the fridge, I started crying! I was like "I don't know what to coo-oook!! I don't wanna coo-oook! I'm so tiiiiired!" DH was like, "umm...." Looking uncomfortable. Haha. At least I knew I was being totally irrational and hormonal. I just couldn't stop the tears from coming, regardless of what it was about! Totally weird feeling. I've never felt that emotional before. DH was sweet though, he gave me a long hug then told me to go sit on the couch and he would figure out dinner.
> 
> Suppression check is next wed, then the Lupron dosage should be reduced and will start the estrace/endometrin...

Yes it was that accident w/ the SUV on the tracks. 5 people burned to death on the train, others ran to the back of the train car to escape the explosion flames and got badly hurt and burned. It's such a tragic accident and no one knows why she decided to go out and check her car when the gate came down, why stick around, back up, the guy behind her backed up twice to giver her room. She got back into the car and as she was about to drive fwd the train hit her. I had only met the guy a few times but he was so sweet, always gracious, a highly regarded man in our business, wonderful marriage with his wife and amazing father. Life is so fragile and I take that for granted. I don't stop to smell the roses hardly ever. I'm so driven to work as hard as I can and keep a clean home, stocked fridge, cook meals, and do what dh wants to on weekends to keep him happy.I suck it up and do what he wants socially, he doesn't have as good of an attitude when doing something he really doesn't want to do. I have heard that from friends too, their dh's don't react well to doing what they don't want to do, but we always go with the flow. Dh is going to bikram tonight so I am going to go to the gym tomorrow! Figure an hour of light cardio or weights, maybe a steam and shower, it will be like going to Canyon Ranch!


----------



## beaglemom

I don't know the specifics in NC. But I know we have a lot of kids needing help. I can foster dogs the rest of my life, but kids would just be too emotional for me. I have a friend (really aquintance) on FB who is struggling to adopt. The court dates keep getting pushed back & a lot of other nonsense. I def see that hard road, but it is a road that a lot of people benefit from. At least you looked in to it & know it is not your thing. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## sars930

Wow! You girls were busy yesterday! I was working in the main office Thursday and I've got a jumbo computer screen in an open floor plan, so no jumping on the boards.

I had my beta this morning. My nurse asked me if I had been speculating as she took the blood. I confessed I'd already broken down and tested. She was excited and asked if it was positive. And I said, Oh, yes, I tested six times. I&#8217;m a lunatic. My RE was there doing paperwork, laughed and said I&#8217;d have stopped at three. 

It&#8217;ll be nice to hear a number on the beta. I have to go back Monday for the next blood test. I'm so happy but it is hard to relax as it is so early and so much can happen.
I feel pretty normal. I&#8217;m super sore from the progesterone shots. I was sticking to the left side because the right side gets crazy sore. But a few nights ago I think he hit a blood vessel b/c I have a nasty bruise. So, having to stick to the right and it is sooooo sore.

KSF: I totally feel like a lush due to how obvious my lack of drinking would be Hoping those that notice are polite like your friends and keep their mouth shut. Our friends that don&#8217;t know about the IVF know we have been trying a long time, so it is obvious there was something wrong.

Knit: I totally think twins!

LadySosa: I hope you&#8217;re feeling better today. It is totally normal to be feeling like that. This process sucks and some times it all piles up. Hope you&#8217;re feeling more positive today. Hey, it&#8217;s Friday!

Terri: I think they just left out the rum in the mojito and still muddled the lime, tonic and put in sugar. It was pretty tasty actually! 
I know the waiting is so frustrating but there was some good news in there that you respond really well. Does he have any ideas on why you haven&#8217;t gotten pregnant yet?

My RE told me she only recommends it in certain situations b/c there is risk in losing embies that might have made it. I think it is up to how much you want to know and what you can swing financially. It is a very personal decision.

I also know how hard the financial pressure makes it. We had zero coverage and decided to go with a discounted plan where I could get up to 3 fresh IVF cycles and 3 FETs. It cost $26,000, plus meds. Since I am pregnant, if all goes well with the pregnancy, we&#8217;ll get half of that back. There were many tears on my end about having to pay to have a child, something that so many people get to do for free. It is endlessly frustrating. And may be postponing us buying our next house.

But my husband put it into great perspective with this comment, &#8220;When you&#8217;re sitting at your kid&#8217;s high school graduation, $15,000 won&#8217;t feel like anything.&#8221; 

It sounds like you&#8217;re weighing all the options and you&#8217;ll find out what&#8217;s best for you in your heart. Even before we knew about our fertility issues, we talked about adopting. It&#8217;s always been something in my heart. But I did find it shocking how much it costs.

BabyW: I am so sorry to hear about your friend! That was an awful, awful accident. I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;re being selfish at all. To be a good mom and wife, you need to first take care of yourself and nourish your own soul. You can&#8217;t care for others if you&#8217;re ignoring your own needs. 

Booger: My husband&#8217;s been ordering two beers and we&#8217;ve been swapping them back and forth as I pretend to take a sip occasionally. It seems to have fooled people generally so far.

For all you ladies struggling with the Lupron, I&#8217;m sorry this sounds like it sucks! Hope you feel better soon.

Hi to anyone I missed!!


----------



## sars930

Ah.... my nurse just called. Beta was 198. And... I can drop my PIO to 1/2 ML and I might be able to stop Monday if it is high enough!


----------



## kfs1

Babywhisperer - That train accident was so awful. I'm so sorry that you knew someone who was killed. It sounds like the woman might have panicked or something because it seemed like she had enough time to move off of the tracks. Either way, just a tragic accident. That's the train that we take into the city so it definitely hits home for us. I used to commute on that train every day. Oh, and take some time for yourself girl! If you need time and/or want to do your own thing, that's absolutely fine! Like someone else said, you have to focus on yourself sometimes.

Terri - You have such a tough decision - I SOOO wish that financials didn't have to add to the stress. And yes, I wish that we could just have "free" babies like the rest of the world. No fair!! First off, I think you should get your doctor's opinion. Does he think that your egg quality could be a factor? Does he think that this could really up your chances? If so, honestly, I say go for it. Like you said, you're down to the last 1-2 rounds and then you're going to stop so I say go all out!!! Give yourself the best odds. 

Booger - That's so great that you're loving your doctor! Makes the process much easier. :)

Amy - sounds like things are really progressing. Good luck at your ultrasound on Monday!

Beagle - Don't stress about the cramping. Definitely a common symptom. :)

Ladysosa - Awww. I'm sorry that you're feeling so emotional. It's such an awful feeling, I know. Just know that it's not you - it's your body adjusting to everything that you're going through. And kudos to your DH for taking care of you.

Sars - Congrats on the beta!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amy1976

Sars930 - Congratulations!!! Great number!!


----------



## beaglemom

sars - awesome beta! Still jealous you got your before me...mine is Monday. Crazy thing is I have not even been stressing about it.

Not too stressed about the cramping either...but making mental note of it. It comes in goes usually in really short bursts.


----------



## jkb11

Ah knit girl I got you and sars dates mixed up. Sorry you have to wait so long. I am thinking twin for you;) 

SARS!!! Congrats on a great beta result! So exciting

Terri- insurance doesn't cover Pgs where I am. But my doctor put in a special request due to the number of losses I have had and they granted it. We did have to give them our credit card number because coverage wasn't guaranteed, in the end they covered half. One of my friend fostered a little girl for over a year and then the mother took her back as he was trying to adopt her. Weeks later he located the child left in a home alone. He did get her back by proving the mother was unfit but at that point I would do something stupid and end up charged with kidnapping. It was still a whole process for him to get her back.


----------



## moni77

Yay for the BFPs Beagle!!! I knew it - can't wait to hear your numbers on Monday.

SARS - great beta!! 

Yay for the heartbeat JKB!! 

Lots of good news this week.

BabyW - that crash is horrible - sorry you knew someone on there - I kept looking for the names to see if I knew anyone since that train goes by my office. My coworker was maybe a mile past that point on the road when it happened too.

My scan on Wed went well - heart is still normal. I have my glucose screening on Monday - not looking forward to that! Hoping I pass the first one and don't have to go for the long one. Then next weekend off to Cali for my baby shower!! Crazy right?

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sars that's such a great beta! Congrats!

Beagle Monday will be here in a blink! Cramping is totally normal, rest easy that all is fine.

Terri, it's just my $.02, but I think that if you don't do PGS you might always be thinking, "what if I had, would this tell me why it's not happening". In the grand scheme of everything, it is not a huge amount of money, especially if it helps your chances.

For the ladies on Lupron I feel for you. I never had to take it, but it sounds horrible. There are few things worse than feeling hormonal and unlike yourself for days on end. I can't wait for all of you to be done w/ that drug and it's awful side effects.

What's up for ther weekend? NY ladies are we getting snow or a mix?


----------



## moni77

I think back to a mix...but we'll see. I have a 715am doctor appointment...so hopefully it is not too bad!


----------



## terripeachy

I got a call from the nurse and she said that I have ovulated and my progesterone is ten, so AF should be on its way shortly. I'm happy that my body is still working and that I won't have to take a pill to force AF here. Now I just wonder how long ago I ovulated. I'm probably out without a chance because hubs and I bd'ed earlier in my cycle not expecting a late ovulation. I think we did bd after those early times, but obviously I have no data to show how close or far away we were from ovulation. Whatever. 

I also found out that I don't have to pay for pgs until there are actual embryos to freeze, so if I had to transfer a 3 day embryo, no payment for testing would be expected. I was pleased to hear that I only pay when embryos are ready. I'll talk to hubs :wacko: but I'm feeling better about just going for it. If they all come back abnormal at least I know there is an issue. Crazy how things work out. I didn't call the insurance lady because I actually worked hard at work today! :haha: that's the latest. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## beaglemom

I went in for my blood work this morning. Even though my tests are still clearly positive, I am still nervous.

I told my mom & sister this weekend. I gave my mom a onesie. She thought it was for a dog. I texted a pic of an aunt onesie to my sister & she thought I was getting another dog. Also, their main concern was what I was going to do with my dogs. I do have 3 dogs. But I don&#8217;t really know their concern. My dogs are very well behaved & easy to deal with. I also had to explain all the infertility stuff to them. They didn&#8217;t even really know what IVF was when I said it. My mom jokingly referred to the baby as a &#8220;fake&#8221; baby. My sister asked why we had to do that. I told her about my husband. And she said oh okay&#8230;that makes sense&#8230;because none of the women in our family have an issues getting pregnant. Meaning we have a lot of &#8220;accidents&#8221; in my family. My older nephew seems super excited which I was shocked by. But I shouldn&#8217;t be. I was 14 when he was born & we lived in the same house for 5 years. So we are pretty close. I told them it was a boy & my mom went on about names. I told them we probably already had a name picked out. Then my mom guessed it! Sort of. She said she probably plans to name him after that guy Derek (then tries to work out the last name). So yes, the baby&#8217;s name will be Derek Cooper. Named after Derek Jeter & Cooperstown where the baseball hall of fame is. Afterwards I told my 2 friends who are very excited. My husband told his cousin. She is sworn to secrecy. My dad&#8217;s birthday was yesterday, so I wrote it in his card which he should get tomorrow.

We were trying to figure out how to announce it to people. So there was a groupon for personalized M&Ms. But after looking more, I found on www.personalizationmall.com personalized candy wrappers. They were made for baby showers, but you can make it however. So ours says Coming soon&#8230;Baby Boy October 2015. As soon as I get those, we will mail them to family. I will keep some & use them at work, but I am waiting a little while for that. It was only $20 for 24 wrappers. Then you just have to go out & buy the chocolate which is like $12.

Sars &#8211; you have another beta today??? Good luck.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you had a nice weekend.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies

Sars - Congratulations, those numbers are awesome!!!

Terry - That is a wonderful blessing that you don't have to pay for the pgs. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Beagle - yay for telling everyone! I bet that was exciting. I like the candy wrapper idea - that is unique. Did you get the blood work results yet, or still waiting? I love the name Derek! That is really cute.

Yay Terri for getting started again! And finding out that PGS is feasible! That's nice that you wouldn't have to pay if, god forbid, they all came back abnormal.

Sars - yayyy!! That is a great beta!! Whoop whoop! So excited for you.

Amy - GL at your u/s today!

Afm, we had a lazy weekend which was nice. I was getting antsy though, haha. We picked out paint for the bathroom and found some medicine cabinets. Oh, we got in a car accident Friday. Boo. DH was driving my car, I was in the passenger seat. There was traffic and it was raining. The car in front of us slammed on their brakes, DH couldn't stop in time, so we ploughed into the back of the Cadillac Escalade. D'oh! We were just fine, and really the Caddy had just a small dent in the bumper, but my car, my beloved new car (a year old), was smashed in the right front. I was so mad at DH. I always give him a hard time about driving like a jerk, and now this happens. I didn't have to lecture him too much tho cause he already felt really bad. At least we have full coverage insurance, and the lady we hit was SUPER nice and easy going, and nobody was hurt. So, while it sucked, it could've been a lot worse. That was our excitement of the weekend. 

The lupron has been making me soo sleepy! I got plenty of sleep all weekend, but then like 2-3:00 hit and I would be dozing off. So ready to be done with lupron!

Did you guys do anything fun this weekend?


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-That's great news about telling everyone. Not a lot of people know about IVF. I guess they hear about it and forget about it if it's not their concern. I laughed at everyone thinking that you were getting a onesy for the dog.

brighteyez/lady sosa-I would still have to pay if they are abnormal. I wouldn't have to pay if none made it to the testing stage. I've been playing phone tag with the financial/insurance lady at the FS. It sucks living in a world of cubicles. I have to go someplace else every time I want to make a phone call and then the person isn't available and I have to keep walking back and forth. Lady Sosa, glad you're ok after the accident. Hopefully you can get your car fixed without too much of a hassle.

booger-You'll be proud of me. I ran 6.37 miles yesterday. Yeah! I didn't think I was going to make it because my legs were hurting/feeling tired at the beginning. But..I just kept going and I was fine. Running is such a mental exercise, and so easy to talk yourself out of. My friends that are doing the 2015 in 2015 with me have been kicking butt. One girl walked 3 miles every day for 30 days in January. I only ran 28.36 miles in January. I guess I need to pick up my mileage a bit. We're definitely going to succeed, though, so whether I pick up my mileage or not, it doesn't really matter.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - my husband is not 100% on Derek. I always wanted to name him after a Yankee & I was never too found of it. But as soon as we started IVF, I came up with Cooper & suddenly I was in love with Derek. I told my husband this was how it was going to be! :) We couldn't use Jeter because I had a cat named Jeter. I think after doing the retrieval, I sort of had a feeling it was going to be a boy. I started to not totally love our girl name & just loving the boy name more & more.

Sorry about the accident. I know how that sucks...sucks worse when the hubby is driving. My car is like my baby. I don't get nuts about scratches or messes inside, but I am super protective of it. I hate when my husband insults it. I have a Prius...which is not any smaller than a compact which is what I always have had. It has the pop out drink holder. My stupid husband despises it. I told him to hold his drink or use the door. When one day it was open & he got out & hit it with his knee. So it is now forever broken. Ugh.

I don't know if I told you guys, but my husband drove my car day of transfer. There is a spot on the interstate that gets backed up every morning...like goes from 65 to 40 mph. Well my husband knows this. He had to slam on brakes because somebody in front needed to keep like 8 car lengths in front. So I told him he needed to slow down & pay attention because of the congestion. Well then like 2 min later he REALLY nearly hit someone. I have NEVER done this before but I screamed at him to slow down. I saw that his head was turned. He just slammed brakes & stayed quiet. I apologized later for screaming. But seriously could we not slam in to someone on the day of my transfer??? I was like I will have to hitch hike to the dr & leave you behind! And he KNEW...I just told him...it gets so conjested there.

At least no one was hurt. And hopefully dealing with the insurance will be easy.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri I think you will feel good about PGS.

I forgot to say, no no results yet. I did it at 7:15. It is almost 11 now. Plus it was done locally as a STAT. So should be same day, just not sure how long.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I went in for my blood work this morning. Even though my tests are still clearly positive, I am still nervous.
> 
> I told my mom & sister this weekend. I gave my mom a onesie. She thought it was for a dog. I texted a pic of an aunt onesie to my sister & she thought I was getting another dog. Also, their main concern was what I was going to do with my dogs. I do have 3 dogs. But I dont really know their concern. My dogs are very well behaved & easy to deal with. I also had to explain all the infertility stuff to them. They didnt even really know what IVF was when I said it. My mom jokingly referred to the baby as a fake baby. My sister asked why we had to do that. I told her about my husband. And she said oh okaythat makes sensebecause none of the women in our family have an issues getting pregnant. Meaning we have a lot of accidents in my family. My older nephew seems super excited which I was shocked by. But I shouldnt be. I was 14 when he was born & we lived in the same house for 5 years. So we are pretty close. I told them it was a boy & my mom went on about names. I told them we probably already had a name picked out. Then my mom guessed it! Sort of. She said she probably plans to name him after that guy Derek (then tries to work out the last name). So yes, the babys name will be Derek Cooper. Named after Derek Jeter & Cooperstown where the baseball hall of fame is. Afterwards I told my 2 friends who are very excited. My husband told his cousin. She is sworn to secrecy. My dads birthday was yesterday, so I wrote it in his card which he should get tomorrow.
> 
> We were trying to figure out how to announce it to people. So there was a groupon for personalized M&Ms. But after looking more, I found on www.personalizationmall.com personalized candy wrappers. They were made for baby showers, but you can make it however. So ours says Coming soonBaby Boy October 2015. As soon as I get those, we will mail them to family. I will keep some & use them at work, but I am waiting a little while for that. It was only $20 for 24 wrappers. Then you just have to go out & buy the chocolate which is like $12.
> 
> Sars  you have another beta today??? Good luck.
> 
> Hello to everyone else. Hope you had a nice weekend.

What a great idea! I'm glad you got to share the excitement with friends and family. Get ready for unsolicited advice and a lot of attention. Your bets is today right?

Sars, Knitgirl how are you ladies doing?

How was everyone's weekend? 

It was sleeting this morning very early and I have a cold again! My coworker who sits next to me came to work all week with a bad cold and was coughing, sneezing without covering his mouth. I'm the 3rd one he's gotten sick. I woke up Saturday with high hopes of going back to the gym only to have a terrible sinus headache that extra strength Tylenol couldn't help. I went to bed at 8pm and must have had a fever b/c I woke up drenched. So working from home today which should save me a terrible train commute home later. I hope this cold doesn't linger like the last one. I have been using the neti pot, taking elderberry syrup, and drinking tea with lemon like crazy.

How are the prego ladies feeling? Who is up next for transfer? 

I spoke to my neighbor who had her 2nd daughter by scheduled c section on the 26th and she's glad she did it. She feels better this time and was admitted at 5:30am and had the baby by 8:45am. She was able to plan what to do with her daughter vs going into labor in the middle of the night. I'm still not sure what to do. Luckily I have plenty of time. Now I have to figure out how to configure our bedrooms, keep large 2nd master as guest room/dh office, and take dh's office/smallest bdrm and make it the nursery. Hmmmm


----------



## beaglemom

Results are in....

Beta was 307!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Beagle!! That is awesome!! Woo hoo!


----------



## sars930

Beagle, that sounds so fun telling everyone. The candy bars sound like such a fun idea. That's hilarious they thought you were getting another dog. I don't see how you having three dogs should matter. Derek Cooper is a great name! Even though I hate the Yankees =) Red Sox home here. Good luck with your beta results. I went in at 9:30 and my nurse called around 1:30 with the results.

We told our families Friday. My mother-in-law is just about losing her mind she is so excited. She immediately ran out and bought some clothes and a little bunny rabbit. My niece, who is 7, and doesn't miss anything asked me what was in the bag. She opened it and got so excited that we're having a baby. She then started suggesting names, one of them being Maximus Bob, which DH and I have started calling the baby. It cracks me up every time. My mom was thrilled but she's super superstitious, she and bother of her sisters had miscarriages with their first pregnancies, so she is being so cautious. My parents came up to take us to dinner Saturday night and when she saw the gift from my MIL she said Oh, that's sweet. I'm too superstitious for that. It did annoy me a bit. I get it. It is in my head too but christ. She's been desperate for a grandchild for years.

LadySosa, I'm sorry about the car accident that stinks! What kind of car do you have? I've been sleeping like crazy as well. Over the weekend, we went to two open houses, ran some errands and saw both of our families. Very low key but it's been nice having very suburban, domestic weekends after a crazy 2014 where I rarely slept at home 7 days in a row due to travel

Terri, Good for you! If the Baltimore weather was like the PA weather this weekend it was great running. I'm so jealous!!

BabyW: Sorry to hear you're sick again. You can't catch a break with the illness this winter! Are you considering a VBAC? Or leaning more c-section? That's such a personal decision and I haven't been there so I can't really offer much advice.

AFM, I had my second beta this AM. My nurse commented on how good my numbers look and how high the beta was. She said, "I know we only put one in there" and kind of trailed off. I was like, Oh, please don't even say that. She thinks I'll be able to stop the progesterone tonight. So, super excited about that. I go in for a third beta Wednesday morning. My nurse said I'd go back sometime next week for more bloodwork and the U/S would be probably the last week in February.
.


----------



## sars930

Beagle, Congrats!!! That's awesome!!! You must have posted as I was posting. Do you go back Wednesday?


----------



## LadySosa

Nice Sars! Did they give you the results yet? Oh man, how would you feel about twins??! I have a Lexus IS250. It's the first cool car I've ever owned. So sporty and fancy. Now it's smashed and sitting in our garage. Every time I go in there I have to look away like it's an open wound.

BabyW - you'd know more than us with no babies yet, but I've heard c-section is the way to go. So much simpler and faster. I've already got a huge scar from my belly button to my pubic bone from my colonectomy, so my gastro doc always told me that a c-section is recommended since they can just use the same line.

So I just realized that I'll need to be on Lupron during our trip to Cali. Anyone else experience flying with syringes/needles/medication? Do you just tell TSA before you go through the security line?


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> Beagle, Congrats!!! That's awesome!!! You must have posted as I was posting. Do you go back Wednesday?

I go back Wed. What was your second number? My nurse just said everything looks really good. But now that I know what your nurse said makes me nervous! I told my husband my number was higher than what some people on here post. Twins would be fun & I would love it, but I really would rather be one...for so many reasons.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & one friend is googling identical quads & triplets. Something I didn;t even know what possible. I thought the egg could only split once. Yikes!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Oh & one friend is googling identical quads & triplets. Something I didn;t even know what possible. I thought the egg could only split once. Yikes!

That's a great beta, but I think it's only one. Check betabase, you'll see really high betas that were singletons. Enjoy this time and get ready for an amazing experience!

Lady, I'm so sorry about the accident, thankfully you are all ok. I'm convinced men have to learn the hard way. Dh drives fine, but the thing he does that makes me nuts is turn his head around, takes his eyes off the road ahead of him before he changes lanes and I'm like, hello what are mirrors for?? He then lectures me that mirrors aren't enough, to which I reply that you are never supposed to take your eyes off the road in case someone stops short. He thinks he's right and will never agree. Mirrors are so much bigger these days for this reason. He's so stubborn, I wish someone else would tell him that you are never supposed to take your eyes off the road even for a second. If he turned his head to the side that would be one thing, you have peripheral vision, but he turns his head to look out the back window...and I truly feel it's b/c his car is a 2006 and mirrors so small. What makes me crazy are the housewives and teens driving their giant SUVs while texting. I wish we could take pics from the passenger seat of them texting, and a pic of their license plate and send them to the police and they'd get tickets like the red light cameras that are everywhere here.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa, Ooohh. That is a pretty car! I definitely did not want twins, which is why no matter my age I would've transferred one. I'm sure it's not. I've had no experience flying with the meds. Are you carrying on? I'd think as long as you brought the RX box and kept the syringes in a bag with the meds you should be OK.

Beagle, I don't have my second results yet. I went in at 10:30 this AM. My appointment was supposed to be on but I asked to move it up due to our freezing rain storm.


----------



## jkb11

Congrats on the great beta beagle!!!! We told our families this weekend as well. But mothers have started shopping and everyone (except my dad) thinks girl. Even though we did not reveal the gender. I put pink and blue balloons in a wood chest with a pregnancy announcement attached and had my mother open it in front of the family. I had made dinner so everyone stayed late til last night and my mother cried all evening, she loves babyies.


----------



## jkb11

Lady- so sorry about the accident but, glad no one got hurt!


----------



## beaglemom

I doubt multiples too. But I had a dream they split.

My appointment is late in my 6th week. Not sure if they will move it up. I am more concerned about my husband's schedule. If he is promoted he may have to leave town. I hate he may miss it.

I would think the airport has flying regs online. We know you can't do much damage with those needles. But regulations...who knows. They have to have a process because diabetics cannot fly without meds in case of emergency I would think.


----------



## terripeachy

GUESS WHAT GIRLS?!!!
Because my company picked a new insurance plan, my $25k Lifetime fertility coverage starts all over again!! Can you believe that? I am so pumped right now, and I am SUPER ready to get started. I'll still have to pay for the PGS, but that is perfectly fine. I'm so happy!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## sars930

Terri, That's AMAZING NEWS!! :happydance: :happydance:
That must be such a huge weight lifted for you. You've got awesome insurance.

Heard back on my second beta, 548. And I get to stop my shots!!! So psyched for that.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - it was in the cards! Awesome!


----------



## booger76

Wahoo, Terri!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: (And also hooray on your great run!!)

Beagle and Sars - Congrats on your great betas.

I'm super busy and cranky right now so I have been lurking instead of posting. It might stay that way for a bit.


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Terri! That is awesome! What a huge relief!!!

Awesome Sars! That is a great beta! Yay for finally getting off the shots!


----------



## LadySosa

Oh, and Booger, sorry you're cranky! Damn that lupron! :) Hang in there lady!


----------



## moni77

Yay terri. When you mentioned New insurance I thought that may be the case but didn't want to mention in case I was wrong. This is great karma!

Great betas Beagle and sars!

Glad everyone is ok on those roads. I drove into work today but opted to take the trains back.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## kfs1

Just chiming in to say congrats to Beagle and Sars for the great betas and to Terri for her great news. Woohoo - great day on this board.


----------



## terripeachy

It's crazy because I still have Aetna. The only difference this year is that they added the HSA. Maybe that makes a difference. Who knows and who cares? I'm just grateful for a few more chances. 

Booger-hope you come back soon. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Let's add to the good news...

My husband got his promotion!


----------



## jkb11

Oh my goodness!!!! Such good news I'm not sure where to start!

SARS and beagle with your awesome betas!!!!! So happy for y'all. 

Terri- I was seriously about to jump up and down!! That is awesome!!!! What a blessing!! I sense good things coming for you chica!!! Hmmm pink or blue.... ;) 

Beagle- again! How awesome when things work out! This is such a stepping stone month for you and hubby. I'm so happy things are coming together so well!

Booger- hang in there girlie. I hated the lupron too!!! Very soon you'll be the one with good news. *hugs*


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - YAY for ovulating and for AF being on her way LOL. Great news about your insurance too. That is just awesome!! I'm so jealous of all of you whose insurance covers any part of this infertility journey (is it bad that nightmare almost slipped out rather than journey lol).

LadySosa - So sorry to hear about your car accident. But I'm glad to hear nobody was hurt. I know how you feel about your car though. I was hit about a year ago when my car was only about a year old and I was so sad. Not too bad either but still lol. My husband was very nonchalant about it and was like that's what insurance is for, it'll be fixed. But I was like nooooooo she's not new anymore, it's like my car was a virgin, and she lost her virginity, it's something you can never take back and she'll never be the same LOL. Not dramatic at all :)

Beagle - Whoo Hoo GREAT beta!!! So happy for you. Cute ideas on announcing it. And Derek Cooper is SO cute! What your mom said about it being a "fake" baby. I couldn't tell if that hurt your feelings or if you just laughed it off? I know a lot of people don't understand the process of IVF but we sure do have to go through a hell of a lot to get us a fake baby LOL!! SO happy for your husband as well!! That is great news!!

Babywhisperer - I'm so sorry you're sick again. That blows. I'm so scared of getting sick again right before my transfer. Every time anyone coughs in my direction, I run the other way lol.
P.S. Don't get mad at me, but here in CA (not sure if driving instruction is different for different states) we are taught to check all mirrors then turn and look over our shoulder to check our blind spot before switching lanes. If we don't do that during our driving test, points are taken off.

jkb11 - Congrats on announcing to the family. So exciting.

Sars930 - Great second beta!! So happy for you as well!!

Booger76 - Don't be cranky!! Only 2 more weeks!! YAY :yipee:

AFM - Nothing too exciting to report here. Had more blood work and another U/S today. Everything looks as it should! Getting closer each day!!!


----------



## jkb11

Amy- yay for bloodwork and us looking like they should!! Not long at all!!

I have a question as far as meds... Dr has me on 2 cc of PIO still and has never checked my level. During ultrasound I clarified my med schedule with her and she replied it was correct but I think I'm going to ask them to check a level next week. I'm hesitant to just stop from 2 cc daily and vaginal crinone daily and go to nothing. I can't imagine the sudden drop in levels would be good for the baby??? I'm also still on estrace 2 x daily and the patch that's changed every 3rd day.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh no I was not upset about the fake baby comment. My mom is hilarious. She did not say it to be insensitive.


----------



## LadySosa

Hahaha Amy! DH said the same thing- "that's what insurance is for." I felt the same way, "she's been tainted.' 

And yes, me too - sorry BabyW, I agree w/ your hubs! We were taught to always turn your head to check the blind spot before changing lanes. Always felt strange to me to take my eyes off the road, but I remember that's what the driving instructor taught us. Sorry!


----------



## knitgirl

Congrats on great betas, job promotions, new insurance, and great u/s and bloods! Lots of good news on here. :flower: As far as the Lupron, it totally sucked for me, but once it was reduced a bit, it got better. In terms of the PIO, i was surprised to hear that you would be able to stop it so soon - I think I have to take it for most of my first trimester, along with the estrace. 

AFM, I've been super nauseous and have started throwing up too. It's awful, but a really good sign, so I'll take it. Counting down to Thursday for our first u/s - I'm really thinking it's twins. OMG.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Terri - YAY for ovulating and for AF being on her way LOL. Great news about your insurance too. That is just awesome!! I'm so jealous of all of you whose insurance covers any part of this infertility journey (is it bad that nightmare almost slipped out rather than journey lol).
> 
> LadySosa - So sorry to hear about your car accident. But I'm glad to hear nobody was hurt. I know how you feel about your car though. I was hit about a year ago when my car was only about a year old and I was so sad. Not too bad either but still lol. My husband was very nonchalant about it and was like that's what insurance is for, it'll be fixed. But I was like nooooooo she's not new anymore, it's like my car was a virgin, and she lost her virginity, it's something you can never take back and she'll never be the same LOL. Not dramatic at all :)
> 
> Beagle - Whoo Hoo GREAT beta!!! So happy for you. Cute ideas on announcing it. And Derek Cooper is SO cute! What your mom said about it being a "fake" baby. I couldn't tell if that hurt your feelings or if you just laughed it off? I know a lot of people don't understand the process of IVF but we sure do have to go through a hell of a lot to get us a fake baby LOL!! SO happy for your husband as well!! That is great news!!
> 
> Babywhisperer - I'm so sorry you're sick again. That blows. I'm so scared of getting sick again right before my transfer. Every time anyone coughs in my direction, I run the other way lol.
> P.S. Don't get mad at me, but here in CA (not sure if driving instruction is different for different states) we are taught to check all mirrors then turn and look over our shoulder to check our blind spot before switching lanes. If we don't do that during our driving test, points are taken off.
> 
> jkb11 - Congrats on announcing to the family. So exciting.
> 
> Sars930 - Great second beta!! So happy for you as well!!
> 
> Booger76 - Don't be cranky!! Only 2 more weeks!! YAY :yipee:
> 
> AFM - Nothing too exciting to report here. Had more blood work and another U/S today. Everything looks as it should! Getting closer each day!!!

So not mad sweetie. If you drove on LI and the LIE people leave a car length maybe 2 so it is so dangerous to take your eyes off even for a sec. NY has their own breed of driving.

Beagle yeah for dh's promotion!!

Sars great beta!!!

Terri that's such great news!!! I bet that takes the edge off the financial stress this process brings. I'm so happy for you.

Great news comes in streaks and I can add professionally speaking...I have doubled last months production this month and it's not even over yet. Last trading day is the 25th!!! This will help carry us over my non paid maternity leave. My next appt is Fri and hope to have good news.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks everyone for the congrats. But now I am anxious for when my husband will start training because it is 4 weeks & some if not all is in another city. So he may miss the first u/s. I will have the record it if he does. Hopefully we will know something sooner rather than later & maybe I can change my appointment.


----------



## Babywhisperer

knitgirl said:


> Congrats on great betas, job promotions, new insurance, and great u/s and bloods! Lots of good news on here. :flower: As far as the Lupron, it totally sucked for me, but once it was reduced a bit, it got better. In terms of the PIO, i was surprised to hear that you would be able to stop it so soon - I think I have to take it for most of my first trimester, along with the estrace.
> 
> AFM, I've been super nauseous and have started throwing up too. It's awful, but a really good sign, so I'll take it. Counting down to Thursday for our first u/s - I'm really thinking it's twins. OMG.

We need twins on this thread. So here's a question, do they make tickers for how big the babies are for twins???

Amy great blood results, you are well on your way and following a wonderful streak of great news!! What a great confidence builder. It can happen and it does, often. I have a very good feeling, it's the same feeling I had before Erin got her bfp!!

I am loving all the good news here, it's so uplifting. So deserved!!!


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - When do they want you to stop the meds?

knitgirl - I can't until Thursday to see if you have twins or not!!

beaglemom - Ok good, I love a good sense of humor. My DH was calling it a fabricated baby. And I was like, what do you mean fabricated? He said, you know, manufactured. It's like the baby is assembled on an assembly line in a factory. We deliver the parts, they are assembled by an embryologist and packaged (in my uterus) by the RE and then we have a quality control check two weeks later lol. He has an odd sense of humor lol.


----------



## moni77

I was on the POI through 8 weeks - but they tapered me off. First lower dose, then EOD and then off.


----------



## kfs1

LadySosa - I'm sorry about the accident. I'm happy you're all OK but still a huge bummer. :(

Terri - Once again, I'm sooooooooo excited for you. It's just the boost you needed to keep moving.

Beagle - Congrats on your DHs promotion! My DH wasn't able to come to an ultrasound appt until after I graduated from my RE. It's absolutely amazing but just think - there will be plenty of opportunities for him to come in the near future if it doesn't work out.

Sars - Congrats on telling the family. I'm sorry that your mom was kind of negative but just try to remember that she's seen a lot of heartache. I'm sure she didn't mean to come off that way. Just tune her our next time. :)

JKB - Congrats to you, too, on telling your family. :)

Amy - Happy that your appointment went well. One step closer!

Babyw - Hope you feel better! You poor thing - hope this is your last sickness. And congrats on the good news at work. :) You said you have your next appointment next week? Is it another scan? I have an appt for a blood test for spina bifida next week but my 2nd trimester scan isn't until March 4th. So far!

Knit - 2 more days!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Hi everyone else!

I FINALLY heard the results of my maternit21 test (only took 3 weeks - sheesh) and everything came back normal. I'm so happy and relieved. The nurse said "Do you want to know the sex?" and I said "No but you know, right?" and she said yes. Ahhhhhh. So crazy that they know but I'm trying to stay team yellow.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> LadySosa - I'm sorry about the accident. I'm happy you're all OK but still a huge bummer. :(
> 
> Terri - Once again, I'm sooooooooo excited for you. It's just the boost you needed to keep moving.
> 
> Beagle - Congrats on your DHs promotion! My DH wasn't able to come to an ultrasound appt until after I graduated from my RE. It's absolutely amazing but just think - there will be plenty of opportunities for him to come in the near future if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Sars - Congrats on telling the family. I'm sorry that your mom was kind of negative but just try to remember that she's seen a lot of heartache. I'm sure she didn't mean to come off that way. Just tune her our next time. :)
> 
> JKB - Congrats to you, too, on telling your family. :)
> 
> Amy - Happy that your appointment went well. One step closer!
> 
> Babyw - Hope you feel better! You poor thing - hope this is your last sickness. And congrats on the good news at work. :) You said you have your next appointment next week? Is it another scan? I have an appt for a blood test for spina bifida next week but my 2nd trimester scan isn't until March 4th. So far!
> 
> Knit - 2 more days!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> I FINALLY heard the results of my maternit21 test (only took 3 weeks - sheesh) and everything came back normal. I'm so happy and relieved. The nurse said "Do you want to know the sex?" and I said "No but you know, right?" and she said yes. Ahhhhhh. So crazy that they know but I'm trying to stay team yellow.

I go every 4 weeks b/c I am 39, so Friday will be my 16 week sono, it's a quickie, but if they are busy I may just get doppler done for HB. The next scan for anatomy level 2 is 20 weeks. I also get blood drawn every month for thyroid since I have Hashi's. 

Knitgirl if your nausea gets bad remember they can give you Zofran and it helps a lot. 

Any word from Leens?


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> LadySosa - I'm sorry about the accident. I'm happy you're all OK but still a huge bummer. :(
> 
> Terri - Once again, I'm sooooooooo excited for you. It's just the boost you needed to keep moving.
> 
> Beagle - Congrats on your DHs promotion! My DH wasn't able to come to an ultrasound appt until after I graduated from my RE. It's absolutely amazing but just think - there will be plenty of opportunities for him to come in the near future if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Sars - Congrats on telling the family. I'm sorry that your mom was kind of negative but just try to remember that she's seen a lot of heartache. I'm sure she didn't mean to come off that way. Just tune her our next time. :)
> 
> JKB - Congrats to you, too, on telling your family. :)
> 
> Amy - Happy that your appointment went well. One step closer!
> 
> Babyw - Hope you feel better! You poor thing - hope this is your last sickness. And congrats on the good news at work. :) You said you have your next appointment next week? Is it another scan? I have an appt for a blood test for spina bifida next week but my 2nd trimester scan isn't until March 4th. So far!
> 
> Knit - 2 more days!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> I FINALLY heard the results of my maternit21 test (only took 3 weeks - sheesh) and everything came back normal. I'm so happy and relieved. The nurse said "Do you want to know the sex?" and I said "No but you know, right?" and she said yes. Ahhhhhh. So crazy that they know but I'm trying to stay team yellow.

So happy your test came back normal! Why did it take so long? Do what you feel strongly about as far as the gender. I just figured we would be surprised either way and now we can plan...or I can enlist Beagle to shop for me b/c I loathe shopping. Loathe it!!


----------



## beaglemom

BabyW - give me a credit card & I will have you covered! :) BTW, have you told your employer yet? I kept meaning to ask but forget. I plan to do the candy wrapper at work too but it is a small office & I do not have any of the hostility you were dealing with. And I have a couple of people at other offices I will probably inter office a candy car to.


----------



## sars930

So much good news on here.

Amy, happy to hear things are going as planned.

JKB: Are you sure they never checked your levels? I know each of my betas they&#8217;ve been checking my levels. They didn&#8217;t report back with a number. But beforehand the told me if you&#8217;re progesterone is where we want it we will lower the dose and then stop it, which they did. I know compared to most people stopping I&#8217;m super, super early. But I figure my doctor knows what she&#8217;s doing.

Knitgirl, sorry to hear you feel so bad. But just keep thinking of it as a good sign. You must be going crazy not knowing if there are two little ones in there. I can&#8217;t wait for your U/S. What time is it?

BabyW: Congrats on a great few weeks at work. Do you get no paid time off? How much time did you take with Jack? 
I&#8217;m honestly not sure my situation at work as we just changed a ton of our policies.

KFS: Thanks. I know it&#8217;s just my mom&#8217;s way. We call her the trauma mama. Sometimes I just wish she could keep it to herself and be excited. I just decided I have no control over what happens and I&#8217;m going to enjoy it.
So glad everything came back normal on your maternity21 test!! Yay for team yellow! I&#8217;m on it too. My parents never found out with me and my best friend just didn&#8217;t find out until her son was born. I&#8217;ve always wanted to not find out. But add in the lack of mystery to IVF and it added to us staying in the dark.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> So much good news on here.
> 
> Amy, happy to hear things are going as planned.
> 
> JKB: Are you sure they never checked your levels? I know each of my betas theyve been checking my levels. They didnt report back with a number. But beforehand the told me if youre progesterone is where we want it we will lower the dose and then stop it, which they did. I know compared to most people stopping Im super, super early. But I figure my doctor knows what shes doing.
> 
> Knitgirl, sorry to hear you feel so bad. But just keep thinking of it as a good sign. You must be going crazy not knowing if there are two little ones in there. I cant wait for your U/S. What time is it?
> 
> BabyW: Congrats on a great few weeks at work. Do you get no paid time off? How much time did you take with Jack?
> Im honestly not sure my situation at work as we just changed a ton of our policies.
> 
> KFS: Thanks. I know its just my moms way. We call her the trauma mama. Sometimes I just wish she could keep it to herself and be excited. I just decided I have no control over what happens and Im going to enjoy it.
> So glad everything came back normal on your maternity21 test!! Yay for team yellow! Im on it too. My parents never found out with me and my best friend just didnt find out until her son was born. Ive always wanted to not find out. But add in the lack of mystery to IVF and it added to us staying in the dark.

I am not getting paid but maybe 1500/month, a small % of what I normally make. I took 12 weeks paid with Jack since HR said I had been there the longest in my group and they didn't have a formal policy. After I came back they didn't like the precedent it set so they revamped the policy to be next to nothing. By law they don't have to pay us anything just keep my job for 12 weeks. I plan to work from home when I can. I figure with a Nanny I can log on from time to time at least while the baby is sleeping b/c the nanny does laundry and bottles.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah for everything being normal and remaining Team Yellow. I am team yellow all the way. Just don't get upset if the sonographer slips..tell them when you first go in that you don't want to know. My sister was VERY upset with two of her techs (one for each baby). They told her what it was and she looked at them and they tried to backpedal, but they had already slipped. So..if that happens, you can either start sharing or keep it to yourself. I love how you love surprises. That makes me super happy.

I got the dreaded spring Nordstrom catalog in the mail the other day. I'm addicted to sundresses, and they have some cute ones coming out. I'm a 60s fanatic (in my mind), so shift dresses, funky old fashioned colors/swirls, dresses with three quarter length sleeves (makes my monkey arms look normal), and fit and flare are SO my style. I'm wishing I had tons of $$ to spend on some spring dresses. *sigh* And then I saw some really cute nude sandals, even though the nude is for white people, but I imagine that it will look good on me too. HA!!HA!! Blah blah..nothing really going on here.


----------



## sars930

Babywhisperer said:


> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> So much good news on here.
> 
> Amy, happy to hear things are going as planned.
> 
> JKB: Are you sure they never checked your levels? I know each of my betas theyve been checking my levels. They didnt report back with a number. But beforehand the told me if youre progesterone is where we want it we will lower the dose and then stop it, which they did. I know compared to most people stopping Im super, super early. But I figure my doctor knows what shes doing.
> 
> Knitgirl, sorry to hear you feel so bad. But just keep thinking of it as a good sign. You must be going crazy not knowing if there are two little ones in there. I cant wait for your U/S. What time is it?
> 
> BabyW: Congrats on a great few weeks at work. Do you get no paid time off? How much time did you take with Jack?
> Im honestly not sure my situation at work as we just changed a ton of our policies.
> 
> KFS: Thanks. I know its just my moms way. We call her the trauma mama. Sometimes I just wish she could keep it to herself and be excited. I just decided I have no control over what happens and Im going to enjoy it.
> So glad everything came back normal on your maternity21 test!! Yay for team yellow! Im on it too. My parents never found out with me and my best friend just didnt find out until her son was born. Ive always wanted to not find out. But add in the lack of mystery to IVF and it added to us staying in the dark.
> 
> I am not getting paid but maybe 1500/month, a small % of what I normally make. I took 12 weeks paid with Jack since HR said I had been there the longest in my group and they didn't have a formal policy. After I came back they didn't like the precedent it set so they revamped the policy to be next to nothing. By law they don't have to pay us anything just keep my job for 12 weeks. I plan to work from home when I can. I figure with a Nanny I can log on from time to time at least while the baby is sleeping b/c the nanny does laundry and bottles.Click to expand...

That stinks they are so family unfriendly. Hope you find a solution that works for your family. Having the help of the nanny I'm sure will be huge for your sanity.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - It's funny that you mention spring/summer dresses. I feel so disgusting lately, I can't even IMAGINE having to dress for summer. Like, a bathing suit? Ahhhhh. But you'll look great since you actually exercise and are not a sloth like me. :) 

Babyw - Ahh. I didn't realize that you have to go in every 4 weeks. We were so close with our initial appts so I was wondering why ours are now different. :) They told me my test took longer because the lab was backed up...? But I had to call a few times to find out and that's what annoyed me.

Sars - Woohoo for team yellow. :) It will be hard at my next appt. but like Terri said, I'll make sure to tell the sonographer that I don't want to know. 

Beagle - So far, my direct boss and her boss know my news at work, along with some close friends. I haven't openly announced it to everyone yet though because some people can be kind of annoying/overbearing with their "personal stories and advice" if you know what I mean.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> So much good news on here.
> 
> Amy, happy to hear things are going as planned.
> 
> JKB: Are you sure they never checked your levels? I know each of my betas theyve been checking my levels. They didnt report back with a number. But beforehand the told me if youre progesterone is where we want it we will lower the dose and then stop it, which they did. I know compared to most people stopping Im super, super early. But I figure my doctor knows what shes doing.
> 
> Knitgirl, sorry to hear you feel so bad. But just keep thinking of it as a good sign. You must be going crazy not knowing if there are two little ones in there. I cant wait for your U/S. What time is it?
> 
> BabyW: Congrats on a great few weeks at work. Do you get no paid time off? How much time did you take with Jack?
> Im honestly not sure my situation at work as we just changed a ton of our policies.
> 
> KFS: Thanks. I know its just my moms way. We call her the trauma mama. Sometimes I just wish she could keep it to herself and be excited. I just decided I have no control over what happens and Im going to enjoy it.
> So glad everything came back normal on your maternity21 test!! Yay for team yellow! Im on it too. My parents never found out with me and my best friend just didnt find out until her son was born. Ive always wanted to not find out. But add in the lack of mystery to IVF and it added to us staying in the dark.
> 
> I am not getting paid but maybe 1500/month, a small % of what I normally make. I took 12 weeks paid with Jack since HR said I had been there the longest in my group and they didn't have a formal policy. After I came back they didn't like the precedent it set so they revamped the policy to be next to nothing. By law they don't have to pay us anything just keep my job for 12 weeks. I plan to work from home when I can. I figure with a Nanny I can log on from time to time at least while the baby is sleeping b/c the nanny does laundry and bottles.Click to expand...
> 
> That stinks they are so family unfriendly. Hope you find a solution that works for your family. Having the help of the nanny I'm sure will be huge for your sanity.Click to expand...

It's all about the bottom line at my firm. Why pay me when I'm not here making them money is their thought.

I told my boss b/c we were interviewing someone who covers 2 of my accts. It would be a hard thing to do to a prego woman, take accts...so I did it for security purposes. I've been working like a maniac since I told them and even sick I work from home. No days off for me. I don't think our Turks and Caicos trip will come together in April so really no time off for me. I'm bad though, it's vary hard for me to disconnect since I'm commish, I hate to miss opportunities to make money.


----------



## LadySosa

Yes, tons of good news on the thread! Yay!

Beagle - congrats to your DH! That must be so exciting.

Kfs - yay for the normal test! I bet it's a relief.

Knit - sorry about the nausea, but as you say, its a good sign! CANNOT wait till Thurs to hear if its twins!!

BabyW - woohoo on your high numbers this month! Congrats! What is it you do again?

Afm, I went to an all day HR conference yesterday, so that's why I've been a little MIA. :) It's nice to get out of the office once in a while and listen to inspirational speakers. Gets me motivated!! I love that kind of stuff. Whew, things are crazy for us right now. DH is actually also up for a promotion, and today is his internal interview. He's all nervous, even though there are 3 internal applicants and 2 positions. He's got this. Then there's the bathroom reno - we are having to go to Home Depot and buy things like every night. Last night we had to get the paint (shit, paint is expensive), grout, light switches, etc. All the little things. They should hopefully be done this week, but who knows. It seems to be taking a lot longer than we thought. Then the stupid car - taking it to the adjustor, finding a body shop. And we are in the middle of a refinance (should be closing this week). Then this afternoon is my suppression check. AND to top it all off, I have a phone interview on Friday that I need to prepare for. AND, I have Spanish class tonight after the doctor's appointment. Oh, and did I mention Valentine's day is coming and I haven't a clue of what to get DH?? Ha!! I'm not stressed or anything!!!! Whew. Deep breath. I can't wait to reduce the dosage of Lupron. It is making me anxious, cranky, sleepy. Not good in this time of stress!

Anyways, sorry to dump on y'all! Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## jkb11

Kfs - congrats on the test results!! I know that takes away major stress.

Lady -hang in there chica. Once everything is done you will feel so relieved! We remodeled our master bath about a year ago and it is stressful. I hated having so many people in and out of our home.but I love the results:) BTW - I have no idea what to get my hubby either!!!! Any suggestions???anyone?? He always does the best gifts.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - what a crazy time in your life but all things exciting! We do not do V-Day at my house. I would say all this I am doing for IVF is your gift...ha ha!

My number doubled guys...631!


----------



## sars930

Babywhisperer said:


> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> So much good news on here.
> 
> Amy, happy to hear things are going as planned.
> 
> JKB: Are you sure they never checked your levels? I know each of my betas theyve been checking my levels. They didnt report back with a number. But beforehand the told me if youre progesterone is where we want it we will lower the dose and then stop it, which they did. I know compared to most people stopping Im super, super early. But I figure my doctor knows what shes doing.
> 
> Knitgirl, sorry to hear you feel so bad. But just keep thinking of it as a good sign. You must be going crazy not knowing if there are two little ones in there. I cant wait for your U/S. What time is it?
> 
> BabyW: Congrats on a great few weeks at work. Do you get no paid time off? How much time did you take with Jack?
> Im honestly not sure my situation at work as we just changed a ton of our policies.
> 
> KFS: Thanks. I know its just my moms way. We call her the trauma mama. Sometimes I just wish she could keep it to herself and be excited. I just decided I have no control over what happens and Im going to enjoy it.
> So glad everything came back normal on your maternity21 test!! Yay for team yellow! Im on it too. My parents never found out with me and my best friend just didnt find out until her son was born. Ive always wanted to not find out. But add in the lack of mystery to IVF and it added to us staying in the dark.
> 
> I am not getting paid but maybe 1500/month, a small % of what I normally make. I took 12 weeks paid with Jack since HR said I had been there the longest in my group and they didn't have a formal policy. After I came back they didn't like the precedent it set so they revamped the policy to be next to nothing. By law they don't have to pay us anything just keep my job for 12 weeks. I plan to work from home when I can. I figure with a Nanny I can log on from time to time at least while the baby is sleeping b/c the nanny does laundry and bottles.Click to expand...
> 
> That stinks they are so family unfriendly. Hope you find a solution that works for your family. Having the help of the nanny I'm sure will be huge for your sanity.Click to expand...
> 
> It's all about the bottom line at my firm. Why pay me when I'm not here making them money is their thought.
> 
> I told my boss b/c we were interviewing someone who covers 2 of my accts. It would be a hard thing to do to a prego woman, take accts...so I did it for security purposes. I've been working like a maniac since I told them and even sick I work from home. No days off for me. I don't think our Turks and Caicos trip will come together in April so really no time off for me. I'm bad though, it's vary hard for me to disconnect since I'm commish, I hate to miss opportunities to make money.Click to expand...

I guess they don't subscribe to the healthy, happy employee results in better work products in finance (I'm assuming you're doing some sort of Wall Street related-work).

I can't imagine what it is like working on commission. I have enough time detaching from work. I work in the news industry so it is 24/7. For your sake, I hope you can swing a trip to Turks and Caicos I hear it is divine.


----------



## sars930

Beagle, yay on the great beta! 

Whew, Lady. I am tired just reading all you have going on. I can't imagine. Construction projects always seem to get out of hand. They take longer than expected, cost more than you expected and you live at Home Depot or Lowe's. When we had our floors refinished, we ended up being out of the house for almost two weeks. Luckily, staying with my in-laws is like a 5-star hotel where someone goes grocery shopping for you and does your laundry. 

Where do you take Spanish classes? I really wish I spoke another language. I'm sure it helps to be able to practice at home.

I'm no help with Valentine's suggestions. We don't celebrate it. After 8.5 years together, I think my DH finally believes me it isn't a trick =)

AFM, I had my third beta today. No results yet. I did ask about how my RE makes decisions about stopping progesterone. She told me they want it around 25-30 and my first test came back at 114 so my body is clearly making it on its own. JKB, it might be helpful to ask about your numbers and where they should be at this point in the pregnancy to assuage your concerns.

Hope everyone's well! We are preparing for another arctic blast, which I'm not looking forward to. I have to admit I'm in a bit of mourning about Jon Stewart's announcement last night.


----------



## terripeachy

I get my husband the same thing every year since I've met him. A cute Valentine's bag, filled with Hershey's nuggets with toffee/almonds. I also get him a card. That's it! He treats me to dinner, and has been getting me Pandora charms. Not sure what he will get for me this year. We're celebrating on Friday. I'm going to the drugstore today to pick up his stuff. I'm actually cutting it closer than I normally like.

We got a foster dog yesterday. I'll try attach a picture. His name is Fun (it was Funyun, but that's ridiculous), and he's a 6 month old pit bull. He got hit by a car and has implants in his leg to get it to straighten out. He's supposed to be on restricted activity, but you can't keep a puppy calm, no matter what you do.

Lady-Just do your activities one at a time and they'll get checked off. Good luck to your husband.

beagle-Awesome news about your beta.

kfs1-Some pregnant ladies can be cute in bathing suits.

sars- Glad you're P is high and hopefully your beta will double again!

Hi to everyone else.
 



Attached Files:







fun February 2015.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Beagle! That is an awesome number!

Terri - Awe! Fun looks...um...Fun! Haha. He looks like such a puppy with his ears perked up like that. I can't even fathom how much energy he has! Good for you for fostering!

Sars - I take Spanish at the local community college. I'm in Spanish 5 now, so it's getting harder and harder. It's every Wednesday night from 6:30-8:30. I love it though, I've had the same teacher for all 5 quarters, and for the most part, all the same students too. :) We have fun together. I wish DH spoke more Spanish to me to help me practice! He's been in the states for 12 years now, and grew up speaking English in school, so I think it's actually easier for him to speak English than Spanish now.


----------



## JCM

Whoa! Lots happening! Congrats to the Bfp ladies!! Great insurance news, Terri! Hope all scans and betas continue to go great. I'm still trying to catch up...but I did see Kfs is waiting on the gender. I admire your patience girl. 

Nothing new. Still miserable. Still bad at being pregnant. Blah. 16 more weeks!


----------



## JCM

Oh, beagle did you ever get the package? I threw a pregnancy test in there but I guess you don't need it!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

I'm in a good mood right now so I figured would post.

*Jen* - Good to hear from you - I'm sorry you are still so miserable. Ugh. I was getting a little worried since we hadn't heard from you in awhile. 

*LadySosa* - Sorry you have had busy, anxiety filled week! Dealing with all those things at once would be enough drive anyone crazy - add in Lupron and I don't know how you're dealing with it. When do you get to lower your dosage? I will say, lowering my dose has helped a bit so there is light at the end of the Lupron tunnel.

*Terri* - Aw, little Fun looks like he'll be a handful once he's up and running around at full speed. He's pretty cute. He seems to like his toys anyway. Again, I am so happy you are moving forward and have your insurance coverage start all over. Add in the PGS and this just has to be it for you!! I know it.

*Sars* - Sorry about the arctic blast! We have been having the weirdest weather here in Montana (at least the part of the state I live in). I'm not kidding when I say that my tulips and hops are coming up in our yard. Question - Have you been running at all?? Just curious what your instructions have been about running.

*Beagle* - Hooray for the beta doubling. :happydance: Great news! Also, congrats on DH promotion. Lots of good things happening for you guys. 

*babywhisperer* - Maternity/Paternity leave in the country is a joke. It's sad. I'm sorry your company isn't more accommodating. Such a paternalistic industry you are in to begin with. Ugh.

*kfs* - Wahoo for good results! I know I have told you before, but I love that you are team yellow. DH and I are leaning more and more that way. We have decided for sure that we'll let the clinic choose. I hope I can hold out on not finding out the gender.

*Amy* - I'm glad your US and bloodwork have been coming back as they should. Such a relief. Less than two weeks to go!!!!! I can't believe it.

*Moni*- I hope you guys get a reprieve on the winter weather soon!!

*jkb* - All of my paperwork says that I'll have to be on progesterone through at least 10 weeks. Seems like each clinic does something a little different. When do you have your next scan??

*knitgirl* - I cannot wait to hear your results tomorrow!!!! Good luck!!!

*Erin* - How are you doing, lady??

*Brighteyez* - What's new with you?

As for me, well, I'm not quite sure what my problem has been. It would be easy to blame it on Lupron (which I am sure is playing a part) and the estrogen but I think I'm starting to panic a bit again. I know it sounds ridiculous but I am so nervous about all the changes to come to our lifestyle. I know it's going to be worth it but we have been set in our ways for so long now, it's just taking me some time to come to terms with the fact we aren't going to be able to what we want, when we want anymore. At the same time, I am beyond excited for those changes and I can't wait one more second. Just a lot going on in my head, I guess.

Anyway, I had an US and bloodwork done on Monday as well. Things are looking good. I go back on Friday. 

Fun fact: Lupron is a banned substance for some sports by the US Anti-Doping Agency . Despite the fact it gives me headaches, I have been a running champ the last week or so. I'm not sure if it's because of the drug or the rage it gives me but I feel unstoppable on my runs as of late. So I guess it's not all bad......:shrug:


----------



## jkb11

Sorry I forgot to answer a few pages back and you reminded me booger! The plan is for me to be on PIO 2cc thru 12 weeks then stop. But I'm worried it will cause a big hormone dip.... My next scan is Monday at 1130. I'm going to request a level check. They definitely have not done one because they print my lab labels when I check out on the 5th floor and the lab is on the second floor so I walk there to get blood drawn and I always double check the lab being done my name and birth date while I'm in route to the lab;) I'm a nurse with the same hospital. I know it isn't beyond them to have lab errors so that's why I watch out for myself.


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> Lady - what a crazy time in your life but all things exciting! We do not do V-Day at my house. I would say all this I am doing for IVF is your gift...ha ha!
> 
> My number doubled guys...631!

Yaaayyyy!!! I am so excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - I did not get the package yet. Maybe got slowed down somewhere. Thanks again! Maybe sending the test was a good luck charm ;)

Terri - I don't think I said this, but I really think you will feel better with PGS. EVEN if they are all abnormal (which I don't think will happen), at least no emotional roller coaster or wasted money on FETs. I have to say, the PGS is making me more confident in my pregnancy...even though I am still cautious.

As far as the P goes, they checked mine on Monday, but today was just the HSG. My nurse told me to continue my meds. Not sure when it stops. My paperwork says until instructed. But I am on estrogen & P at least until my 6 wk scan.


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm in a good mood right now so I figured would post.
> 
> *Jen* - Good to hear from you - I'm sorry you are still so miserable. Ugh. I was getting a little worried since we hadn't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> *LadySosa* - Sorry you have had busy, anxiety filled week! Dealing with all those things at once would be enough drive anyone crazy - add in Lupron and I don't know how you're dealing with it. When do you get to lower your dosage? I will say, lowering my dose has helped a bit so there is light at the end of the Lupron tunnel.
> 
> *Terri* - Aw, little Fun looks like he'll be a handful once he's up and running around at full speed. He's pretty cute. He seems to like his toys anyway. Again, I am so happy you are moving forward and have your insurance coverage start all over. Add in the PGS and this just has to be it for you!! I know it.
> 
> *Sars* - Sorry about the arctic blast! We have been having the weirdest weather here in Montana (at least the part of the state I live in). I'm not kidding when I say that my tulips and hops are coming up in our yard. Question - Have you been running at all?? Just curious what your instructions have been about running.
> 
> *Beagle* - Hooray for the beta doubling. :happydance: Great news! Also, congrats on DH promotion. Lots of good things happening for you guys.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Maternity/Paternity leave in the country is a joke. It's sad. I'm sorry your company isn't more accommodating. Such a paternalistic industry you are in to begin with. Ugh.
> 
> *kfs* - Wahoo for good results! I know I have told you before, but I love that you are team yellow. DH and I are leaning more and more that way. We have decided for sure that we'll let the clinic choose. I hope I can hold out on not finding out the gender.
> 
> *Amy* - I'm glad your US and bloodwork have been coming back as they should. Such a relief. Less than two weeks to go!!!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> *Moni*- I hope you guys get a reprieve on the winter weather soon!!
> 
> *jkb* - All of my paperwork says that I'll have to be on progesterone through at least 10 weeks. Seems like each clinic does something a little different. When do you have your next scan??
> 
> *knitgirl* - I cannot wait to hear your results tomorrow!!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> *Erin* - How are you doing, lady??
> 
> *Brighteyez* - What's new with you?
> 
> As for me, well, I'm not quite sure what my problem has been. It would be easy to blame it on Lupron (which I am sure is playing a part) and the estrogen but I think I'm starting to panic a bit again. I know it sounds ridiculous but I am so nervous about all the changes to come to our lifestyle. I know it's going to be worth it but we have been set in our ways for so long now, it's just taking me some time to come to terms with the fact we aren't going to be able to what we want, when we want anymore. At the same time, I am beyond excited for those changes and I can't wait one more second. Just a lot going on in my head, I guess.
> 
> Anyway, I had an US and bloodwork done on Monday as well. Things are looking good. I go back on Friday.
> 
> Fun fact: Lupron is a banned substance for some sports by the US Anti-Doping Agency . Despite the fact it gives me headaches, I have been a running champ the last week or so. I'm not sure if it's because of the drug or the rage it gives me but I feel unstoppable on my runs as of late. So I guess it's not all bad......:shrug:

Booger - the 22nd is my first baseline appointment at 8am. So I am gettign excited about the new cycle. Can't wait for things to start really rolling. :happydance:


----------



## sars930

Terri, Fun looks like a cutie. Kudos to you for fostering. It must be so rewarding but a little hard too.

LadySosa, that's awesome you've stuck with the same group through your classes. I've considered doing that. I took Spanish 7th grade until sophomore year in college but didn't retain much.

Booger, glad you're in a good mood. That's hilarious about the Lupron being a doping substance. I think the panics are only natural. We've been together for almost nine years and it is nuts to think we couldn't go out on a whim and do whatever we want. I haven't run at all since mid-way through my stimming. Although, I've done yoga, walks and the elliptical. At my ER my ovaries were still 5 CM, which she didn't like. My nurse said my RE won't clear me without another U/S so I'm likely waiting until six weeks. I was thinking about going for a short one tonight with running club. At most it would be 1.5 miles with a friend, who knows about the IVF, and is coming back from an injury. She wants to come but can't do the entire 3.5 mile loop.

Brighteyez: wahoo on having a date for your baseline. It'll be here before you know it.

I'm trying not to freak out. 

My nurse just called and said they want me to come in for more bloodwork Friday. My levels aren't increasing as quickly as they were. Friday was 198, Monday 548 and today was 869. Not the news I was looking for.


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> Terri, Fun looks like a cutie. Kudos to you for fostering. It must be so rewarding but a little hard too.
> 
> LadySosa, that's awesome you've stuck with the same group through your classes. I've considered doing that. I took Spanish 7th grade until sophomore year in college but didn't retain much.
> 
> Booger, glad you're in a good mood. That's hilarious about the Lupron being a doping substance. I think the panics are only natural. We've been together for almost nine years and it is nuts to think we couldn't go out on a whim and do whatever we want. I haven't run at all since mid-way through my stimming. Although, I've done yoga, walks and the elliptical. At my ER my ovaries were still 5 CM, which she didn't like. My nurse said my RE won't clear me without another U/S so I'm likely waiting until six weeks. I was thinking about going for a short one tonight with running club. At most it would be 1.5 miles with a friend, who knows about the IVF, and is coming back from an injury. She wants to come but can't do the entire 3.5 mile loop.
> 
> Brighteyez: wahoo on having a date for your baseline. It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> I'm trying not to freak out.
> 
> My nurse just called and said they want me to come in for more bloodwork Friday. My levels aren't increasing as quickly as they were. Friday was 198, Monday 548 and today was 869. Not the news I was looking for.

I am sure it is fine & they are just being cautious. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm in a good mood right now so I figured would post.
> 
> *Jen* - Good to hear from you - I'm sorry you are still so miserable. Ugh. I was getting a little worried since we hadn't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> *LadySosa* - Sorry you have had busy, anxiety filled week! Dealing with all those things at once would be enough drive anyone crazy - add in Lupron and I don't know how you're dealing with it. When do you get to lower your dosage? I will say, lowering my dose has helped a bit so there is light at the end of the Lupron tunnel.
> 
> *Terri* - Aw, little Fun looks like he'll be a handful once he's up and running around at full speed. He's pretty cute. He seems to like his toys anyway. Again, I am so happy you are moving forward and have your insurance coverage start all over. Add in the PGS and this just has to be it for you!! I know it.
> 
> *Sars* - Sorry about the arctic blast! We have been having the weirdest weather here in Montana (at least the part of the state I live in). I'm not kidding when I say that my tulips and hops are coming up in our yard. Question - Have you been running at all?? Just curious what your instructions have been about running.
> 
> *Beagle* - Hooray for the beta doubling. :happydance: Great news! Also, congrats on DH promotion. Lots of good things happening for you guys.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Maternity/Paternity leave in the country is a joke. It's sad. I'm sorry your company isn't more accommodating. Such a paternalistic industry you are in to begin with. Ugh.
> 
> *kfs* - Wahoo for good results! I know I have told you before, but I love that you are team yellow. DH and I are leaning more and more that way. We have decided for sure that we'll let the clinic choose. I hope I can hold out on not finding out the gender.
> 
> *Amy* - I'm glad your US and bloodwork have been coming back as they should. Such a relief. Less than two weeks to go!!!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> *Moni*- I hope you guys get a reprieve on the winter weather soon!!
> 
> *jkb* - All of my paperwork says that I'll have to be on progesterone through at least 10 weeks. Seems like each clinic does something a little different. When do you have your next scan??
> 
> *knitgirl* - I cannot wait to hear your results tomorrow!!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> *Erin* - How are you doing, lady??
> 
> *Brighteyez* - What's new with you?
> 
> As for me, well, I'm not quite sure what my problem has been. It would be easy to blame it on Lupron (which I am sure is playing a part) and the estrogen but I think I'm starting to panic a bit again. I know it sounds ridiculous but I am so nervous about all the changes to come to our lifestyle. I know it's going to be worth it but we have been set in our ways for so long now, it's just taking me some time to come to terms with the fact we aren't going to be able to what we want, when we want anymore. At the same time, I am beyond excited for those changes and I can't wait one more second. Just a lot going on in my head, I guess.
> 
> Anyway, I had an US and bloodwork done on Monday as well. Things are looking good. I go back on Friday.
> 
> Fun fact: Lupron is a banned substance for some sports by the US Anti-Doping Agency . Despite the fact it gives me headaches, I have been a running champ the last week or so. I'm not sure if it's because of the drug or the rage it gives me but I feel unstoppable on my runs as of late. So I guess it's not all bad......:shrug:

Yes I work in Finance and work on a bond sales/trading desk. Glad your bloodwork is going well. And awesome that you can run while on Lupron, I can't exercise with a headache.

Beagle awesome beta!

Lady holy smokes you have a full plate girl!

Jen, you're 16 weeks out and I'm 16 weeks in! High-5!

Terri that dog is adorable! I love pit bulls. 

Sars I bet that beta will be awesome!

As far as V Day, dh and I do a card and dinner, maybe I'll get some flowers. I have told him I don't want any bday, anniv, Christmas or V Day gifts for a while. I was supposed to get a really nice gift for having Jack, but I think I will just see if one really really nice gift for both babies is in the cards. We usually get each other very practical gifts of what we need, mostly because we both don't like to shop and have had 3 very expensive years with our crazy honeymoon, cars, buying a house, joining a country club (which has proved to be a source of amazing people watching as the typical Muffy/Buffy stereotype is well represented) and oh yeah, having a baby with another on the way! Poor dh has my bday late Nov, our anniv a week later, Jack's bday 2 weeks later then Christmas. Ouch! So I am saving it all for a biggie when I figure out what would be a great gift for the birth of our 2 children.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Terri, Fun looks like a cutie. Kudos to you for fostering. It must be so rewarding but a little hard too.
> 
> LadySosa, that's awesome you've stuck with the same group through your classes. I've considered doing that. I took Spanish 7th grade until sophomore year in college but didn't retain much.
> 
> Booger, glad you're in a good mood. That's hilarious about the Lupron being a doping substance. I think the panics are only natural. We've been together for almost nine years and it is nuts to think we couldn't go out on a whim and do whatever we want. I haven't run at all since mid-way through my stimming. Although, I've done yoga, walks and the elliptical. At my ER my ovaries were still 5 CM, which she didn't like. My nurse said my RE won't clear me without another U/S so I'm likely waiting until six weeks. I was thinking about going for a short one tonight with running club. At most it would be 1.5 miles with a friend, who knows about the IVF, and is coming back from an injury. She wants to come but can't do the entire 3.5 mile loop.
> 
> Brighteyez: wahoo on having a date for your baseline. It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> I'm trying not to freak out.
> 
> My nurse just called and said they want me to come in for more bloodwork Friday. My levels aren't increasing as quickly as they were. Friday was 198, Monday 548 and today was 869. Not the news I was looking for.

Don't read into it, they just want more data points. It's better that they are being cautious, but don't get upset. They don't always double exactly.


----------



## moni77

Yay Beagle. Sars, FXed for you!

I am flying to LA on Sat for my Cali baby shower sunday - so I'll be out of the arctic blast for 3 days at least!

And I failed the 1 hour glucose tolerance test and so go back for the 3 hour tomorrow. Not sure why they bother with the one hour - seems more people fail it than pass it! Wish me luck - just in case I am going to stock up on all the "good" bad for you foods this weekend!


----------



## beaglemom

My dr just called to personally congradulate me. The office only has 3 drs but I do not really talk to them much. So it was nice that she called. She said she had just seen all my numbers today & she is very happy with them. Makes me feel good for her to say that. I told her I was expecting my beta 1 to be a little lower & she said I know! It looks really good & you are just moving right along.

Sars - another reason for you not to be too worried. We had a transfer on the same day & your numbers are higher than mine. And mine just did double...not much more than that. I think you are fine.


----------



## jkb11

SARS- I know it's stressful but try to stay calm. I'm praying the beta triples come Friday. Hoping they just happened to catch it right before it increased. *hugs*


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone I am just jumping in here as we wait for IVF in May. DH and I have been ttc since February 2011. After multiple tests and 2 surgeries I have confirmed endo and DH poor SA all around. We had 1 full IUI cycle last month which was a BFN. Given the endo our chances of success with IUI are slim so we are not wasting anymore time or money but moving onto IVF. 

We have kind of settled on the clinic we will be using but I just wanted to know how did you decide which clinic to go to for your IVF. I know I may be over thinking it but just want an idea of what due diligence you did before deciding. Thanks


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Sars - those numbers still seem high to me! I am sure it is fine and will all work out.

Moni - enjoy your baby shower! Cali will be a nice getaway from the weather in NY!

Beagle - yay! How sweet of your doc to call you and congratulate you personally.

Booger - Hang in there lady. I know exactly how you feel. Sometimes you have to just power through the process and ignore those hesitations - listen to your heart and not your head! You are doing this whole thing for a reason, trust in yourself that you made the decision to have a child for a reason!

Terri - you always have the best advice. When I was stressing last night, I kept telling myself, just get through one thing at a time, and then cross it off my list. It helped! Sometimes when you have a lot happening its easy to pile everything on and get overwhelmed. At least DH made it through his interview, doc appt is done, Spanish is done for the week. And the bathroom is almost done - should be done today or tomorrow. Yay!

My baseline appointment went well and we're on track for the 3/3 FET. Today I start the baby aspirin, estrace, and reduce the Lupron. Things are moving!!

Hope everyone's having a good week so far!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> Terri, Fun looks like a cutie. Kudos to you for fostering. It must be so rewarding but a little hard too.
> 
> LadySosa, that's awesome you've stuck with the same group through your classes. I've considered doing that. I took Spanish 7th grade until sophomore year in college but didn't retain much.
> 
> Booger, glad you're in a good mood. That's hilarious about the Lupron being a doping substance. I think the panics are only natural. We've been together for almost nine years and it is nuts to think we couldn't go out on a whim and do whatever we want. I haven't run at all since mid-way through my stimming. Although, I've done yoga, walks and the elliptical. At my ER my ovaries were still 5 CM, which she didn't like. My nurse said my RE won't clear me without another U/S so I'm likely waiting until six weeks. I was thinking about going for a short one tonight with running club. At most it would be 1.5 miles with a friend, who knows about the IVF, and is coming back from an injury. She wants to come but can't do the entire 3.5 mile loop.
> 
> Brighteyez: wahoo on having a date for your baseline. It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> I'm trying not to freak out.
> 
> My nurse just called and said they want me to come in for more bloodwork Friday. My levels aren't increasing as quickly as they were. Friday was 198, Monday 548 and today was 869. Not the news I was looking for.
> 
> Don't read into it, they just want more data points. It's better that they are being cautious, but don't get upset. They don't always double exactly.Click to expand...

Babywhisperer it is so good to see you here I remember you from the IUI boards. Congrats on yur BFP!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone I am just jumping in here as we wait for IVF in May. DH and I have been ttc since February 2011. After multiple tests and 2 surgeries I have confirmed endo and DH poor SA all around. We had 1 full IUI cycle last month which was a BFN. Given the endo our chances of success with IUI are slim so we are not wasting anymore time or money but moving onto IVF.
> 
> We have kind of settled on the clinic we will be using but I just wanted to know how did you decide which clinic to go to for your IVF. I know I may be over thinking it but just want an idea of what due diligence you did before deciding. Thanks

Praying - So glad you came over. This group is great & as you may see we have a mix of losses, successes, people going in to IVF cycles, & people going in to FET. So you are def in a good group & won't fall behind based on your timing in the process.

As far as research, here is a website for you:
https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html

I did not do any research. My gyno referred me to my clinic & I just went with it. It is an hour & a half away which is actually the closest for me. I went in expecting to be told go straight to IVF. Instead, they offered IUI. Even though it failed, I never felt like they were wasting my time or money. My IUI cycles did have promise. In the end, I just felt good there & never felt the need to switch. I did look up reviews after the fact & they are mixed. Some people felt like the office was run like a factory, others felt it was quite personal. Mine opinion was mixed. The reception folks seemd to recognize me & know why I was there. Never had issues. I was switched around with the nurse staff, ultrasound techs, & 3 drs...but I was fine with that. My dr did any major pocedures. But I liked all the drs. And the nurses were always very positive. The mixing around was usually so they could get people in & out which I loved. My ultrasound appointments were less than 15 min. But I never felt rushed. And they have a great process of calling in & getting called back. They also offered email correspondence. I think the email thing & communication is key. Be sure to ask about that. You never want to feel ignored & always want to know you can contact them anytime.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks Beagle. I will check out the link ater work this afternoon. I feel very comfortable with my clinic but one of the nurses at my current clinic (they don't do IVF) pulled me aside and told me how they recenlty had a bad incident with the clinic I am going to. She didnt share the exact condition but she said the lady was in alot of pain and had shortness of breath and if they were monitoring her properly this shouldn't have happened. I googled IVF risks and the only thing I am seeing with a sympotm of shortness of breath is OHSS which based on my understanding can show up 7/8 days after transfer and OHSS is not due to any negligence right isnt't it simply based on your body's response to the meds? Anywhoo this got me thinking whether or not we should stick with this clinic. They have a great rep and reviews, staff is great, doctor was always patient of our concerns and in explaining things and we are still comfortable with her but just want to ensure our first go at IVF is given the best shot.


----------



## beaglemom

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thanks Beagle. I will check out the link ater work this afternoon. I feel very comfortable with my clinic but one of the nurses at my current clinic (they don't do IVF) pulled me aside and told me how they recenlty had a bad incident with the clinic I am going to. She didnt share the exact condition but she said the lady was in alot of pain and had shortness of breath and if they were monitoring her properly this shouldn't have happened. I googled IVF risks and the only thing I am seeing with a sympotm of shortness of breath is OHSS which based on my understanding can show up 7/8 days after transfer and OHSS is not due to any negligence right isnt't it simply based on your body's response to the meds? Anywhoo this got me thinking whether or not we should stick with this clinic. They have a great rep and reviews, staff is great, doctor was always patient of our concerns and in explaining things and we are still comfortable with her but just want to ensure our first go at IVF is given the best shot.

Before retrieval, my office decided I was at risk for OHSS. So that & my P levels made them switch me to FET instead of fresh...the right decision. Anyways, I was given a different trigger & estrogen to take. I did not have any bad effects. But I think most of that was due to my own body, not the meds because I had a quick recovery to my hysteroscopy as well. The clinic may have been at fault...but some things may be unforeseen. You never really know how someone will react to retrieval. And also there are meds involved for that procedure maybe that person reacted to. But always ood to research it.


----------



## Weezy9

Hello Ladies
how is everyone doing?
I've been to see the consultant again on monday and this time she made me feel 100% reassured and goo news that my thyroid is down to a promising level for IVF. AF started today (Boo)...was hoping this very last shot of natural will work, but at least everything is in place and THE PROCESS can begin. Pretty nervous but in a way I'm excited that I may JUST get what I want at the end of it.


----------



## sars930

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone I am just jumping in here as we wait for IVF in May. DH and I have been ttc since February 2011. After multiple tests and 2 surgeries I have confirmed endo and DH poor SA all around. We had 1 full IUI cycle last month which was a BFN. Given the endo our chances of success with IUI are slim so we are not wasting anymore time or money but moving onto IVF.
> 
> We have kind of settled on the clinic we will be using but I just wanted to know how did you decide which clinic to go to for your IVF. I know I may be over thinking it but just want an idea of what due diligence you did before deciding. Thanks

Welcome Praying! This thread is filled with a wealth of knowledge and supportive ladies. I joined it with some similar questions. My OBGYN referred us to my RE and she really blew us away with her personal attention, patience and humor. She explained everything so clearly with photos, textbooks and clear paperwork we felt really good going with her. We didn't go to a second IVF clinic and I think we both feel really good with our decision. Only you can make that choice, but since you will be spending a lot of time there my top advice is make sure you feel comfortable and that you can get your questions answered whenever. My RE encouraged us to page her with concerns after hours, which I only did once when I screwed up a dosage of my meds but it offered a huge peace of mind to know I could get an answer whenever.

I agree with Beagle the SART website was really helpful. Good luck!


----------



## knitgirl

sars930 said:


> Terri, Fun looks like a cutie. Kudos to you for fostering. It must be so rewarding but a little hard too.
> 
> LadySosa, that's awesome you've stuck with the same group through your classes. I've considered doing that. I took Spanish 7th grade until sophomore year in college but didn't retain much.
> 
> Booger, glad you're in a good mood. That's hilarious about the Lupron being a doping substance. I think the panics are only natural. We've been together for almost nine years and it is nuts to think we couldn't go out on a whim and do whatever we want. I haven't run at all since mid-way through my stimming. Although, I've done yoga, walks and the elliptical. At my ER my ovaries were still 5 CM, which she didn't like. My nurse said my RE won't clear me without another U/S so I'm likely waiting until six weeks. I was thinking about going for a short one tonight with running club. At most it would be 1.5 miles with a friend, who knows about the IVF, and is coming back from an injury. She wants to come but can't do the entire 3.5 mile loop.
> 
> Brighteyez: wahoo on having a date for your baseline. It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> I'm trying not to freak out.
> 
> My nurse just called and said they want me to come in for more bloodwork Friday. My levels aren't increasing as quickly as they were. Friday was 198, Monday 548 and today was 869. Not the news I was looking for.

Thinking of you, and fingers crossed for a big jump!


----------



## knitgirl

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone I am just jumping in here as we wait for IVF in May. DH and I have been ttc since February 2011. After multiple tests and 2 surgeries I have confirmed endo and DH poor SA all around. We had 1 full IUI cycle last month which was a BFN. Given the endo our chances of success with IUI are slim so we are not wasting anymore time or money but moving onto IVF.
> 
> We have kind of settled on the clinic we will be using but I just wanted to know how did you decide which clinic to go to for your IVF. I know I may be over thinking it but just want an idea of what due diligence you did before deciding. Thanks

Welcome! This is a great group of women! We were referred by our OB/GYN office. We are in an area where IVF is covered by insurance, so there are two large clinics in our state. They are both highly regarded, so I was comfortable with either one.


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Sars - those numbers still seem high to me! I am sure it is fine and will all work out.
> 
> Moni - enjoy your baby shower! Cali will be a nice getaway from the weather in NY!
> 
> Beagle - yay! How sweet of your doc to call you and congratulate you personally.
> 
> Booger - Hang in there lady. I know exactly how you feel. Sometimes you have to just power through the process and ignore those hesitations - listen to your heart and not your head! You are doing this whole thing for a reason, trust in yourself that you made the decision to have a child for a reason!
> 
> Terri - you always have the best advice. When I was stressing last night, I kept telling myself, just get through one thing at a time, and then cross it off my list. It helped! Sometimes when you have a lot happening its easy to pile everything on and get overwhelmed. At least DH made it through his interview, doc appt is done, Spanish is done for the week. And the bathroom is almost done - should be done today or tomorrow. Yay!
> 
> My baseline appointment went well and we're on track for the 3/3 FET. Today I start the baby aspirin, estrace, and reduce the Lupron. Things are moving!!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good week so far!

Congrats on moving on to next steps!!


----------



## knitgirl

Hello ladies! I've been feeling so sick that I've mostly been stalking - saw all the good luck wishes for my ultrasound today - thank you! :flower:

Sooooooo, it's twins ... OMG!!!! I am 7w1d today. Baby A is measuring 7w and heart beat is 144. Baby B is measuring 6w6d and heart beat is 133. They said everything looks great!! Phew! They also gave me a new med for nausea/vomiting called Diclegis and I start taking it tonight. They said there have been some concerns about Zophran (sp?) and so they don't prescribe that anymore. I'm hoping this med helps, because I've been so sick. 

Hard to focus on work today, but I'm going to try ...

Hope everyone has a nice afternoon.


----------



## sars930

Ahh!!! Congrats!!! That's so exciting Knit. You must be thrilled. This thread finally has some twins. Glad you got some meds to help you feel better!


----------



## brighteyez73

knitgirl said:


> Hello ladies! I've been feeling so sick that I've mostly been stalking - saw all the good luck wishes for my ultrasound today - thank you! :flower:
> 
> Sooooooo, it's twins ... OMG!!!! I am 7w1d today. Baby A is measuring 7w and heart beat is 144. Baby B is measuring 6w6d and heart beat is 133. They said everything looks great!! Phew! They also gave me a new med for nausea/vomiting called Diclegis and I start taking it tonight. They said there have been some concerns about Zophran (sp?) and so they don't prescribe that anymore. I'm hoping this med helps, because I've been so sick.
> 
> Hard to focus on work today, but I'm going to try ...
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice afternoon.

Congrats!!!:happydance: That is so exciting.


----------



## beaglemom

knit - that i awesome! I know you are so excited! I hope you have a smoothe & safe pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh wow knit, huge congratulations!!! Twins is wonderful news! I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly though, I hope the medication helps to ease it for you a little.

I have been mainly stalking while I wait for af to arrive and start my stims and I am spotting so she will be here tomorrow!


----------



## kfs1

Sars - Don't stress about your numbers. Mind didn't quite double in the beginning either and I freaked out for nothing. :)

LadySosa - Woohoo. 3/3 will be here before you know it. Get those cocktails in while you still can. :)

Welcome prayingforno1. This is a great group of ladies.

Knit - Yaaaaaaaaaay. Congratulations on twins. Were you really surprised or did you have a strong feeling? Finally, this thread as some multiples. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations knitgirl! That's awesome news.

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Amy1976

knitgirl - OMG OMG OMG!!! TWINS!! That is so great!! And so scary at the same time lol. Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!!!

Moni - I hope you have a great time in Cali!! The weather here has been in the 80's this week. We've barely seen any winter. Personally I want some winter weather, but for someone visiting, it's perfect weather... perfect baby shower weather :)

Beaglemom - Congratulations on your numbers doubling!!! And also congrats to your husband!!

Terri - CUTE puppy!!! I love that you foster!!

Sars930 - I agree with everyone else, I think it will be fine and they are just being cautious. I know it's hard not to worry though.

LadySosa - Glad your baseline appointment went well. I just realized you are only one week behind Booger and I!! Whoo Hoo!!!

Praying - Welcome!!! :) I think choosing a clinic is about how comfortable you feel with the staff and how confident you feel in their capabilities. Most clinics are not going to have perfect reviews because not every person is going to have a perfect experience. Statistically it's just not possible. My ob-gyn HIGHLY recommended my RE but I read one really bad review about them on Yelp. However, after I met him, I just couldn't imagine him being as pushy and confrontational as the review said he had been. And now that I've been dealing with him and his staff for over 6 months, there's just no way it went down the way the review said it did, it's totally not in his nature, so she was leaving a piece of the story out or something. So I'm glad I went with my personal experience and I didn't put too much into the one bad review I read, angry people say angry, exaggerated things sometimes.


----------



## knitgirl

kfs1 said:


> Sars - Don't stress about your numbers. Mind didn't quite double in the beginning either and I freaked out for nothing. :)
> 
> LadySosa - Woohoo. 3/3 will be here before you know it. Get those cocktails in while you still can. :)
> 
> Welcome prayingforno1. This is a great group of ladies.
> 
> Knit - Yaaaaaaaaaay. Congratulations on twins. Were you really surprised or did you have a strong feeling? Finally, this thread as some multiples. :)

We weren't all that surprised ... given how sick I've been we were thinking it might be twins. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> Terri, Fun looks like a cutie. Kudos to you for fostering. It must be so rewarding but a little hard too.
> 
> LadySosa, that's awesome you've stuck with the same group through your classes. I've considered doing that. I took Spanish 7th grade until sophomore year in college but didn't retain much.
> 
> Booger, glad you're in a good mood. That's hilarious about the Lupron being a doping substance. I think the panics are only natural. We've been together for almost nine years and it is nuts to think we couldn't go out on a whim and do whatever we want. I haven't run at all since mid-way through my stimming. Although, I've done yoga, walks and the elliptical. At my ER my ovaries were still 5 CM, which she didn't like. My nurse said my RE won't clear me without another U/S so I'm likely waiting until six weeks. I was thinking about going for a short one tonight with running club. At most it would be 1.5 miles with a friend, who knows about the IVF, and is coming back from an injury. She wants to come but can't do the entire 3.5 mile loop.
> 
> Brighteyez: wahoo on having a date for your baseline. It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> I'm trying not to freak out.
> 
> My nurse just called and said they want me to come in for more bloodwork Friday. My levels aren't increasing as quickly as they were. Friday was 198, Monday 548 and today was 869. Not the news I was looking for.
> 
> Don't read into it, they just want more data points. It's better that they are being cautious, but don't get upset. They don't always double exactly.Click to expand...
> 
> Babywhisperer it is so good to see you here I remember you from the IUI boards. Congrats on yur BFP!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Glad to see you here. I went to North Shore/LIJ initially and hated my experience, all of it. My uncle is an obgyn and ref me to his friend at Cornell. I have complete confidence in Cornell and everything was smooth as they have a dept for everything and they all coordinate with each other. No added stress. I had success with my 1st IUI, then for #2 we tried 3 times and moved on to IVF. WE are so happy we did that. Do your research and read reviews online. Good luck!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Knit that is awesome!!!! I wish you a smooth pregnancy. My friend had twins and went to 37 or 38 weeks. Feel good mama!

Moni have a great shower!

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Prayingforno1

knitgirl-Congrats on your twins that is awesome news and a wonderful surprise right before Valentines Day :) I saw a video clip last night where the mom was trying to get twins dressed for bed and she had to keep stopping dressing one of the babies to grab the other one that had crawled off lol. They were so adorable. 

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I do feel comfortable about the current clinic we plan on using and was a bit caught off guard by the nurse's comments but I do appreciate her sharing her concern. May seems far away but when I think I will be starting my BC protocol in little over a month, I get excited/nervous. I still have some bloodwork to do next week and a saline thing (not sure the full name). Hopefully that will come back clean so I have no speed bumps on my road to IVF.


----------



## ERosePW

knit, TWINS! That is SO exciting!! I was wondering when this thread would have some twins! As far as that Diclegis... I haven't had ms, so I dont have actual experience with that med, but I believe its the same one Jen took of the over-the-counter version (Unisom, but with Doxylamine). And if i recall correctly, she felt like a new woman the very next day. :) More good news is that it's one of very few drugs the FDA feels comfortable putting in Category A for pregnancy because it's been around so long.

I feel like I should put the boy/girl storks (and now the twins emoticon!) out beside the names on the Success list on the front page. As we find out genders and twins/singletons, I think I might do that. 

Praying, welcome to the thread!! Glad you joined us. In regards to picking a clinic, mine was easy because it just happens to be located right behind my OB office. When my OB was initially trying to assist us in getting prego, I had seen the place right behind their office, so I already knew it was there. And that's who my OB ended up referring me to anyway. Luckily from my very first appt, I was sold on the place... I love the doctors, the nurses, even the receptionist is a total doll. 

beagle, congrats on those great betas! Oh, and congrats to your DH on his promotion! Such great news at such a perfect time. :)

Mrs W, excited to see you get started! I hope AF arrives on time tomorrow!

Sars, do not worry... your numbers are really good, so I doubt anything is going wrong. There have been some on this thread that didn't rise as quickly as others, and everything ended up totally okay. I really do feel like you're fine!

moni, sorry you had to go back for that long 3-hr glucose test! You're so right... I've heard of tons who failed the first one and had to go back for that second one. When mine comes around, I guess I won't eat even a pinch of sugar the couple of days before, and just hope I pass!

LadySosa, glad your baseline went well!! How exciting that your transfer is right around the corner! Wuhu!

Weezy, you're almost there!! It will be here before you know it!

Terri, has AF arrived yet?? 

Hi to everyone else! :flower: This group is getting bigger and bigger it seems. 

AFM, I'm feeling completely back to normal now, and I think I've entered the nesting phase of pregnancy. DH and I got a new mattress and really splurged, and we replaced all of our bedroom furniture. I'm completely obsessed with getting my closet cleaned out and organized, to a point where i'm looking at closet systems online. I've even been attacking the spare bedroom. I would probably have already started the nursery as well, except for the fact that our old furniture is sitting in there waiting for a buyer, and there's zero room to move around in there right now.


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, I've added storks to the front page for the ones that I know... let me know if I have you incorrect... 

kfs, you're team yellow, right? There's a stork for yellow too, so if you decide you're def not finding out for sure, let me know and I'll add the yellow stork. :)

knit, the only twins emoticon that I saw was for those who already knew the gender! So I guess I'll wait to put yours up until you find out. Even though I was so excited to put that one up, dangit!

For the ones that I have no stork by, I'm thinking you guys don't know the gender yet, but please let me know if I did miss anyone!


----------



## beaglemom

Praying - gettin to IVF for me just dragged on & on. I was waiting on a few things in my life as well. But once my meds started...even just the bcp...I felt like I was on my way.

Def takes reviews with a grain of salt. We do that with hotels & cruises. Sometimes you can tell when someone is snooty with super high standards. My RE had a review stating all this nonsense with the finances of being an egg donor. I just cannot believe it went down like that. I have always been given straight info especially on the money side. And I had to sign the invoices.

Erin - I love the gender icons!


----------



## LadySosa

OMG knit!!!!!! How exciting!! And a little scary!! Are you going to find out the genders? You guys ready for two??

Praying - welcome! It is tough to wait. I've been on this board since October when I found out IVF was my only chance to have a baby. Then we decided to wait until the new year when our insurance coverage would kick in. Then I had my ER, then had to waaait for them to freeze and now the FET is coming in a few weeks finally. So, I know the feeling to have to wait! May will be here before you know it - in the meantime, take advantage of this short period you have with no kid! You can drink wine, go out when you want, etc. That's how I tried to approach it. Look on the bright side while you have to wait. :)

Amy - Yeah! That's awesome that you and Booger are right ahead of me. You can give me tips! I am SOO ready to wean off the Lupron. At the moment, for no apparent reason, I feel on the verge of tears. ARgh! Hoping the estrogen will regulate my hormones soon.


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, AMY, less than two weeks now!! I feel like yours came up SO fast. You must be getting so excited!


----------



## Prayingforno1

LadySosa-Thanks yes I will be enjoying the time during this wait. I joined weight watchers online on Tuesday hoping I can lose about 10-15 pounds by my IVF date and in preparation for my 9 months of weight gain :) GL to you on your transfer. Wow you really had alot of eggs during your stim cycle. Is that the normal amount?


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - I know, I feel like it came up really fast too. But then again with Christmas, New Years, and then I got sick, I feel like I've been distracted so that helped lol. I'm really excited and nervous though too :)


----------



## jkb11

Knit- I knew it!!! So excited for you girlie! Congrats to you and hubby! Twins would be so fun. More work initially but then they will entertain each other from 3 years on:)

Welcome praying! May will come up fast! Good luck with weight watchers. I lost a little weight while I was waiting to transfer too and I'm glad I did. I think it can only help to have your body primed and ready:) good luck.

SARS you've been in my thoughts and prayers. Can't wait for your good report tomorrow. 

We may have discussed this before.... But do any of you preggo ladies get your hair colored? I am 2 weeks past my color touch up and it's driving me crazy but I'm terrified to do anything that might remotely cause harm I might just have to fugly it up for a bit;)


----------



## beaglemom

I do not color but everything I read says it's not a problem.


----------



## kfs1

JKB - I asked my doctor about hair coloring and she gave me a really vague answer but generally said it should be fine. She said to ask the salon about safer dyes. I am soooooooooooooo overdue - my hair's gross. :)

Erin - Yep, I'm team yellow.

Moni - Have so much fun at your shower this weekend!!!

Morning everyone else! :)


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies -
Good to know about the hair color! I'm planning to get my hair done a few days before transfer for that very reason. I'd heard not to do it in the first 12 weeks, but it seems like you hear conflicting information everywhere.

Oh man, yesterday I cried in a meeting. It was really embarrassing. Luckily it was just my boss and our general counsel (who's a crotchety old *******), but I was getting really frustrating dealing with him. And I was feeling on the verge of tears all day. So then I just lost it. They were both very understanding and comforting, but I still felt like such a cry baby! C'mon estrogen, kick in already! I need these hormones to balance out!

Our bathroom is looking good. Flooring is done, its all painted, vanity's in, now we just need to find a 60" mirror (hard to find!), get the drawer pulls, find some decor/accessories. Today they'll finish the grout, install the faucets, install the shower head. I cannot believe: 1) how much over the budget we are and 2) how much longer this is taking. We just learned yesterday that the shower door (which we did not factor into the budget) will be an additional $800. Man!

How are the preggo ladies feeling today? Booger & Amy, what are your transfer dates again? Must be soon!

Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## terripeachy

https://youtu.be/9JZywr_K1Rw

:wohoo: AF is here and I'm ready to get started..can't help on hair coloring..badumching!

LadySosa -Glad you got your tears out eventually. Sometimes it just happens, and it's ok. No one is judging you.

Moni-Enjoy the warm weather and have a great time at your shower. Get a few pics for us!

I'm in a good mood, but my vent for the day is "If you have an office, why are you booking conference rooms to have a meeting with one other person? You have an office, JACKWAGON!!!" entitled people are the worst. Happy Valentine's!


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> OMG knit!!!!!! How exciting!! And a little scary!! Are you going to find out the genders? You guys ready for two??
> 
> Praying - welcome! It is tough to wait. I've been on this board since October when I found out IVF was my only chance to have a baby. Then we decided to wait until the new year when our insurance coverage would kick in. Then I had my ER, then had to waaait for them to freeze and now the FET is coming in a few weeks finally. So, I know the feeling to have to wait! May will be here before you know it - in the meantime, take advantage of this short period you have with no kid! You can drink wine, go out when you want, etc. That's how I tried to approach it. Look on the bright side while you have to wait. :)
> 
> Amy - Yeah! That's awesome that you and Booger are right ahead of me. You can give me tips! I am SOO ready to wean off the Lupron. At the moment, for no apparent reason, I feel on the verge of tears. ARgh! Hoping the estrogen will regulate my hormones soon.


We are going to find out the sex of the babies. Yesterday I felt ready for twins, today not so much. haha. i'm thinking it will be like this for a while! :) You will feel much better once you start your estrogen! Lupron is just so awful!


----------



## knitgirl

jkb11 said:


> Knit- I knew it!!! So excited for you girlie! Congrats to you and hubby! Twins would be so fun. More work initially but then they will entertain each other from 3 years on:)
> 
> Welcome praying! May will come up fast! Good luck with weight watchers. I lost a little weight while I was waiting to transfer too and I'm glad I did. I think it can only help to have your body primed and ready:) good luck.
> 
> SARS you've been in my thoughts and prayers. Can't wait for your good report tomorrow.
> 
> We may have discussed this before.... But do any of you preggo ladies get your hair colored? I am 2 weeks past my color touch up and it's driving me crazy but I'm terrified to do anything that might remotely cause harm I might just have to fugly it up for a bit;)

I'm pretty sure the info that we were given yesterday said to wait to do any coloring, etc until after the first tri, but I would ask your OB.


----------



## Amy1976

I was told coloring was okay but when I went to have my hair touched up while I was pregnant, my girl said she was only going to use foils and make sure the color didn't touch my scalp just to be extra safe. I guess if it doesn't touch your scalp it can't be absorbed into your body.

Terri - YAY for AF arriving!!!


----------



## sars930

Have fun at your shower Moni. You picked a good weekend to steal away to warmer weather. Color me jealous under 18 layers of clothes.

Terri, you made me giggle about your hair. Yay for AF arriving and the process getting started! I&#8217;m really excited you&#8217;re starting! 

I don&#8217;t color my hair so I&#8217;m of no help on that front.

LadySosa, Crying when you don&#8217;t want to is the worst! But I wouldn&#8217;t sweat it. Man that Lupron sounds awful.

Thanks for all the kind words and prayers. I admit I have been preparing myself for the worst. But I am still hoping it will be for nothing. FWIW, Jen, my nurse, told me this morning my RE is not really concerned. She didn&#8217;t tell Jen to tell me it didn&#8217;t look good or anything. In fact, she told her not to get me concerned but Jen said she wasn&#8217;t going to lie when I asked about my level. She promised to call me as soon as they got the result. I'm trying to get all my work done this morning in case I do get some bad news.

For those of you waiting to get started, I second get those cocktails and runs in while you can!


----------



## ERosePW

I don't get full color, but I get highlights and lowlights both. I had mine done right before transfer, so that I could at least get through the first tri. But now that it's been so long, I'm looking a bit dull and could use a refresher. ;) I was 12 weeks yesterday, so will go soon. But to be honest, I think I would've felt okay doing it in the first-tri, since with highlights they only use foils, and like Amy said, some feel that is better than directly on the scalp. I did also read on babycenter, that even when you do full hair without foils, its such a tiny amount that actually absorbs into your bloodstream, that it shouldn't matter. So as with everything else, who really knows! LOL


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys&#8230;Lady so sorry you are feeling crazy! But I don&#8217;t think pregnancy will be much better&#8230;lol! I have not lost it yet but I did feel more emotional than usual watching tv the other day. But it could be my meds too.

Terri &#8211; have you seen Office Space? Sometimes I feel like I live in that movie!

Knit &#8211; I can understand anxiety over twins. But I guaranty you, most pregnant women are feeling the same. Just focus on having a healthy pregnancy. And how awesome for twins! I am not sure what you want, but I hope it is boy/girl&#8230;best of both worlds.

You guys can ignore me if you want&#8230;just a little rant of family drama I need to get out.

So my day started out pretty crappy. My husband & I just found out about the pregnancy around the 4th I think (a Wednesday). I made arrangements to see my mom to tell her in person. My dad is in VA&#8230;his b-day was Sun. I wanted my mom to know first, so I delayed mailing his card so he would get it Mon. I wrote from us & Baby Boy coming in Oct. After telling my mom, we called my sister. Then on my way home I told my 2 best friends. My husband told a close cousin sworn to secrecy. His family can&#8217;t keep a secret & I had planned to mail personalized chocolate wrappers to announce. So anyways, sorry so drawn out. The point is, this was the order of telling people&#8230;days after a pos test & not even a pos blood test yet to confirm.

So I had not heard from my dad. A little background. They divorced when I was 9. My mom basically took care of us alone. My dad came around & spent a lot of time with him when we could. But he was 4 hours away. He also never remembers birthdays&#8230;which after a certain point is just disrespectful. He lives in his own world. I do not go out of my way to call him. I have never ignored a phone call or text. He calls me as much as I call him. So I text my step mom yesterday to ask if he got the card. Texted her because if he hadn&#8217;t I would call to tell him. So she texts congrats & asks if my new number. I have had the same number for 8 years. She says he wants to talk to me. So no phone call last night. Then texts this morning. He says was that your way of telling me you are pregnant? Yes. Well good thing I had a birthday or you would have never told me. I told him we had just found out & it lined up with his birthday. I was so upset. And no further texts back from him. Most men would be excited to get news on their birthday of a new grandchild. Maybe he thought it was impersonal, I don&#8217;t know. But even after finding out, he doesn&#8217;t call. And now only a text & he has yet to say congrats or anything.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh beagle... I'm so sorry your dad is pulling this crap... its always a wonder to me when the parents act more like children. Even if he didn't like the way you did it, he has to know you are super excited and that was the way you chose to surprise him (which I thought was cute, btw). I can't imagine how he couldn't just be happy for you. I hope he'll come around and make this up to you. :nope:

Terri, I'm so happy AF came for you! I'm sure you are too, she took long enough, huh? Time to get started, I'm super excited for you!


----------



## LadySosa

Haha, I didn't think what I typed ([email protected] [email protected]) was a swear word. Funny how BB turns it into a bunch of asterisks.

Sorry Beagle. That sucks. You should be excited at a time like this, not worried about your dad being mad at you. That's kind of selfish of him. Can your step mom be your mediator with him, or is she butt-hurt too?


----------



## sars930

beaglemom said:


> Hey guysLady so sorry you are feeling crazy! But I dont think pregnancy will be much betterlol! I have not lost it yet but I did feel more emotional than usual watching tv the other day. But it could be my meds too.
> 
> Terri  have you seen Office Space? Sometimes I feel like I live in that movie!
> 
> Knit  I can understand anxiety over twins. But I guaranty you, most pregnant women are feeling the same. Just focus on having a healthy pregnancy. And how awesome for twins! I am not sure what you want, but I hope it is boy/girlbest of both worlds.
> 
> You guys can ignore me if you wantjust a little rant of family drama I need to get out.
> 
> So my day started out pretty crappy. My husband & I just found out about the pregnancy around the 4th I think (a Wednesday). I made arrangements to see my mom to tell her in person. My dad is in VAhis b-day was Sun. I wanted my mom to know first, so I delayed mailing his card so he would get it Mon. I wrote from us & Baby Boy coming in Oct. After telling my mom, we called my sister. Then on my way home I told my 2 best friends. My husband told a close cousin sworn to secrecy. His family cant keep a secret & I had planned to mail personalized chocolate wrappers to announce. So anyways, sorry so drawn out. The point is, this was the order of telling peopledays after a pos test & not even a pos blood test yet to confirm.
> 
> So I had not heard from my dad. A little background. They divorced when I was 9. My mom basically took care of us alone. My dad came around & spent a lot of time with him when we could. But he was 4 hours away. He also never remembers birthdayswhich after a certain point is just disrespectful. He lives in his own world. I do not go out of my way to call him. I have never ignored a phone call or text. He calls me as much as I call him. So I text my step mom yesterday to ask if he got the card. Texted her because if he hadnt I would call to tell him. So she texts congrats & asks if my new number. I have had the same number for 8 years. She says he wants to talk to me. So no phone call last night. Then texts this morning. He says was that your way of telling me you are pregnant? Yes. Well good thing I had a birthday or you would have never told me. I told him we had just found out & it lined up with his birthday. I was so upset. And no further texts back from him. Most men would be excited to get news on their birthday of a new grandchild. Maybe he thought it was impersonal, I dont know. But even after finding out, he doesnt call. And now only a text & he has yet to say congrats or anything.

Beagle, That stinks! I think that is a cute way of telling him. I almost told my parents with a card and a bib that my brother took their house. I ended up feeling like it was mean to make them wait. Have you thought about trying to call him? It sucks when our parents act like the children but maybe a personal call would make him feel better.


----------



## moni77

Knit - Congrats on the twins!!!

Erin - I cut out all sweets for about 4 days before the 1 hour and I am now wondering if that is why I failed. I just looked up my 3 hour results and they are all crazy low. (After the 1 hour I splerged on stuff and had chocolate on Wednesday before I knew I was going back yesterday for the test - so maybe some sweets help to balance out the numbers...

Beagle - sorry about your dad.

24 hours until my flight to warmth - looking forward to getting out of this 15 degree weather!


----------



## beaglemom

It's just frustrating because my sister is upset every year because he forgets her kids' birthdays. He doesn't send me a card or anythin on my birthday. I don't need anything but a card. My mom doesn't even always send a card but she texts me. Everyone I told is so excited even my sister who I didn't expect it from. He always thinks everyone else should go out of their way for him. I am not going out of my way to make sure my child is a part of his life. I get to be with my baby al the time. So I'm not the one missing out. He will have my father in law & my step dad nearby. Ugh...not wasting anymore time on him.

This weekend me & my best friend are shopping at the outlet. I am so excited. She is ready to baby shop. She is buying the baby some Ravens gear (Baltimore born). I said bring it...I hate football, but I will love dressing him up like any team other than cowboys (my husband's team)! *Terri* - how will you guys work out that split??? :)


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-Sorry about the trouble with your dad. I get angry at irresponsible parents, so I'll just stop at that.

As far as our baby, she will be a Ravens fan and he will be a Cowboys fan. Just kidding. We haven't worked it out. HA! We'll cross that bridge when we get to it. As long as baby is not a Steelers or Redskins fan, we should be ok.


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaayyy for af Terri!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Beagle-Sorry about the trouble with your dad. I get angry at irresponsible parents, so I'll just stop at that.
> 
> As far as our baby, she will be a Ravens fan and he will be a Cowboys fan. Just kidding. We haven't worked it out. HA! We'll cross that bridge when we get to it. As long as baby is not a Steelers or Redskins fan, we should be ok.

My FIL is redskins. Husband's uncle is vikings.


----------



## sars930

After a nerve wracking morning, my nurse just called and said my beta was 1869 so it more than doubled. I'm feeling really relieved. My doctor hadnt reviewed it yet bc she is in surgery but she said my nurse could call as long as it was over 1,800.


----------



## jkb11

sars930 said:


> After a nerve wracking morning, my nurse just called and said my beta was 1869 so it more than doubled. I'm feeling really relieved. My doctor hadnt reviewed it yet bc she is in surgery but she said my nurse could call as long as it was over 1,800.

SARS! Awesome news!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: and since it's so high you should be ultrasound eligible now:)!!!! Happy for you chica


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Sars! So happy for you!! What a relief!


----------



## jkb11

Beagle sorry your dad is being selfish. I know it's hard not to let it burden you, but you are right it's his choice to be apart of y'all's lives. Hope he comes to that understanding.

Terri- the hair comment cracked me up too. Woohoo for af coming! time to get things started!!!! 

So unfortunately my hair is the color of Kim kardashian but I have lots of gray coming in early. Yuck! I'm only 31:( but I go every 4 weeks for an all over color. I had it done the day before transfer but the roots are so bad. It's not worth the risk to me though...... Last week I put brown eye shadow on the roots to cover it up. Hubby was like o.k.....


----------



## moni77

Yay Sars!!


----------



## jkb11

Moni- hope you have a great baby shower!! I too am jealous of the warm weather!


----------



## sars930

jkb11 said:


> Beagle sorry your dad is being selfish. I know it's hard not to let it burden you, but you are right it's his choice to be apart of y'all's lives. Hope he comes to that understanding.
> 
> Terri- the hair comment cracked me up too. Woohoo for af coming! time to get things started!!!!
> 
> So unfortunately my hair is the color of Kim kardashian but I have lots of gray coming in early. Yuck! I'm only 31:( but I go every 4 weeks for an all over color. I had it done the day before transfer but the roots are so bad. It's not worth the risk to me though...... Last week I put brown eye shadow on the roots to cover it up. Hubby was like o.k.....

I'm sorry JKB but I just nearly spit out my drink picturing your husband's reaction to that.:haha:


----------



## Amy1976

YAY Sars!! So happy for you. What a relief. (And what a witch that nurse is for getting you all worried to begin with).


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news sars!!!


----------



## sars930

Thanks ladies! I feel like I can relax this weekend. I'm going back in Monday for another beta as a precaution and then the first U/S will be Friday! Pretty excited for that. They said I will come in each Friday for one and after 8 weeks my insurance doesn't let me see my RE anymore? I'm not sure what the deal is with that. So, I guess at that point I'll be back to my regular OB. 

Anyone have fun plans this weekend? I had a three-day weekend but no plans other than cleaning and staying warm.


----------



## kfs1

Great news Sars!!! :)


----------



## beaglemom

Awesome about the Beta Sars!



jkb11 said:


> Beagle sorry your dad is being selfish. I know it's hard not to let it burden you, but you are right it's his choice to be apart of y'all's lives. Hope he comes to that understanding.
> 
> Terri- the hair comment cracked me up too. Woohoo for af coming! time to get things started!!!!
> 
> So unfortunately my hair is the color of Kim kardashian but I have lots of gray coming in early. Yuck! I'm only 31:( but I go every 4 weeks for an all over color. I had it done the day before transfer but the roots are so bad. It's not worth the risk to me though...... Last week I put brown eye shadow on the roots to cover it up. Hubby was like o.k.....

I have no idea the outcome or how well it works, but you can look in to Lush products. They are all natural & they make a hair dye.

Just found out my husband does not leave his current store until March, so we are good for our appointment...at least the first one. But that also means his pay won't change until March...oh well.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sars that's great news! Sounds like all is great in there, how exciting that its less than a week until you see baby on your scan! 

Beagle, I'm so sorry about your dads reaction, sounds like he thinks its about him when this is all about you guys. You are handling it so well though, try not to let it spoil your joy of such an amazing time. 

Jkb, that its hilarious.... And very inventive!! Might take a while to cover all your roots that way!! Luckily I'm blonde so last pregnancy I coped through first tri and could then have highlights using foils. 

Anyone got romantic valentines plans? 

Terri yay for af!! 

My af arrived yesterday too and I went for my baseline scan. The nurse didn't seem very positive as she only saw 4 follicles, poss a very small 5th. My understand is the stims (I started gonal f this morning) should help grow and mature those 4 I've got but that's it. Has this happened to anyone else here? I only have one ovary and a low amh. Feeling a bit worried.


----------



## jkb11

Mrs w- the stems will definitely help! But remember it only takes one!! Quality over quantity!!! I do believe gonal f is the magic drug. That could be why it cost 4k a pop.

Yeah , the eye shadow worked...somewhat... But was gross feeling every time I ran my fingers thru my hair. Oh well I think once I'm in 2nd trimister I will feel better about actually getting it done.


----------



## terripeachy

I had my baseline bloodwork and u/s this morning. 10 follicles on the left, and 12 on the right. Not bad...so I got the skinny on my fibroid. It's getting bigger (as in, now I can actually see it on the screen), but it is out of the way like my doctor said, so no reason to worry about it. And...there's only one. So...bloodwork results will come back tomorrow and I'll probably be back on BCP tomorrow as well. If it wasn't so windy I'd get the prescription filled now, but it can wait a few hours. Enjoy the rest of your weekend! I'm staying warm and inside. Even Fun hated going outside this morning. Brrrr...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks jkb, that's good to hear. I'm on 300 gonal f so the max dose. I think I'd have to have minimum 4 follicle to go ahead with ec and the nurse seemed so negative, reminding me of the possibilities of cancellation of cycle that its got me really anxious about what I will hear when I go back next week. 

Has anyone heard of wheatgrass for helping eggs grow? I've read so many things, it's always hard to know what to try! I've heard protein, avocado, lots of green leafy veg etc. lots of water.


----------



## terripeachy

Mrs. W-I was on 275 gonal F I believe. I don't know anything about supplements or certain foods. I don't really believe that stuff, so sorry I can't help. The number of follies may change with stims so keep taking your shots and thinking positively.


----------



## kfs1

How was everyone's weekend? I found out some great news. My sister called me on Valentine's Day and told me that she's pregnant and due 4 days before me! She has 1 son who will be 9 in August so it was kind of a surprise but they're so excited. My nephew's wish every year on his birthday has been for a little brother. :) She's known since November but wanted to wait to make sure everything with me was OK and didn't want to steal my "spotlight" since I'm having my first. The funny thing is is that I HATE the spotlight :) but I do understand her holding off a bit because of all of the IVF stuff. But not this long!!! Anyway, I'm sooooooooo excited for another niece or nephew. I'm sure my mom's having a heart attack. She'll be coming up from SC when the babies are born and will be running around all over the place since we're delivering at different hospitals.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh wow, Kfs! That is awesome! How special that you and your sister get to go through all this together! And yeah, that is a long time to hold out before sharing her news. Very thoughtful of her though.

Beagle - that's good that your DH's job doesn't change until March. March is really only a couple weeks away!

Mrs. W - yes, that's what the stims are for! The follicles should increase for sure.

Terri - yay for the baseline! And those are great numbers!

Afm, I am feeling so much better than last week. Much less emotional, more energized. I worked out yesterday (first time in about a month and a half), so it felt really good to get back at it. My phone interview on Friday went well. We'll see if I get a call back for an in-person. I really hope I do. It's kind of an awkward time to be thinking of changing jobs (seeing as I could be preggo in 2 weeks), but my boss is just so looney I am not sure how much longer I can withstand it here.

Our weekend was awesome. The weather here in Seattle's been gorgeous, sunny, around 60 degrees (sorry to those of you dealing with snow and wind - ugh!). Our garden thinks its spring already! Yesterday we went into the little town by our house, got coffee, had a little picnic by the marina. I baked cookies and caught up on laundry. Just a nice, leisurely day!

How's everyone else doing this morning? Booger - I feel like we haven't heard from you in a while!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

I have the day off so I thought I would catch up.

*LadySosa* - So did you get to lower your Lupron dose finally?? It does make a difference. I'm glad you are feeling better. Exercise really does relieve stress better than anything else, at least in my opinion (Well, maybe a good beer of glass of wine is almost as good.). Sometimes we really do just need to sweat it out. Only two more weeks your transfer!!! Hooray! :happydance: Our weather here has been gorgeous as well. It's really quite crazy. Your weekend sounds quite lovely. 

*kfs* - That's awesome about your sister! :happydance: That was very sweet of her to not want to steal your spotlight. Awwww. I just love that. Sorry about your crappy weather. I really, really wish we were getting it here instead!

*MrsW* - I'm with Terri. I'm not a big supplement gal. The only one I took was Coq10. You have to be on them for 3 months for them to affect egg quality though. Since you're starting soon, I'm not sure anything you would take right now would help much. Just my two cents, though. Good luck!!!!

*Terri* - That's a great antral follicle count!!! Hooray! I am so happy you're getting started again. Stay warm! When do you get started on stims again?

*Beagle *- That's great that your DH will get be with you at your first scan. It will be so sweet to have him with you.

*Sars* - Wahoo on your last beta coming in right where they wanted it! Did you have another today? How did it go??

*jkb* - Haha. Your eye shadow story was funny. I used to use this dry shampoo called Hair Fix that was tinted to match one's hair color. It was always weird to shampoo in the shower after having used it because you could see it turning the water brown. Anyway, we do what we have to do, right?? :haha:

*Moni* - I hope you had a wonderful shower and soaked up as much sun as possible!!!

*knitgirl* - TWINS!!! Wahoo! And holy crap! That's amazing. I really hope things go smoothly for you. :flower: Our first set of twins on here. So exciting!

*Erin* - I cannot believe you are already almost through the first trimester. Wahoo! How are you feeling??

*Amy* - One more week to go for us!! I cannot wait. I am dying over here - this week is busy so that should help it fly by for me. I hope the same happens for you. So far, my monitoring has been going well. Sounds like you are having the same results. Yippee!!! I can't wait!

Welcome to *Prayingforno1*!

Hello to J*en, Brighteyez*, and *babywhisperer*!!! I hope you had a lovely Valentine's Day and weekend.

Man, you really can't go away for very long around here or you lose track fast! 

Well, transfer is officially one week away (I guess a little less now :winkwink:). I am dying with anticipation. I have been busy trying to get in every last bit of things I won't be able to do for awhile. Running hard, skiing hard, and having a few beers every now and again. :drunk:

Only two more Lupron shots! But the dreaded PIO starts Wednesday evening. :cry: I hope they aren't too bad.

This week is going to be crazy. Work is insanely busy and I have to head over to my clinic twice! I drive over tomorrow night after work so that I can have an US and blood draw Wednesday morning. Then I'll drive back home. Transfer is scheduled for next Monday but I have to have one last blood draw on Sunday morning and that can't be done locally so I have to head back over to Spokane on Saturday. DH isn't going so it's going to be a solo trip. No big deal but I'm going to have to find something to keep me busy while I'm over there. Maybe I'll get in one last nice, long run before transfer.

Anyway, I'm super excited and even more nervous. I finally told a good friend of mine today all about what was going on while we were out hiking. I'm so glad I told her - it's nice to have someone else here in person (besides DH) excited along with me.

I hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - that is great news about your sister. I am thinking of seeking out some groups locally to find some pregnant buddies.

Mrs W - I do think supplements help. However, as Booger said, they take about 3 months to effect anything. So for now just relax & listen to your dr. Be sure to ask questions if you have any but trust them. You will be fine.

So here is an update on my situation with my dad. My mom said very seriously she wanted to drive to VA (4 hrs) to punch him in the face. I will be telling my step dad on Wed. I hope my chocolate wrappers come in today so we can start mailing those out.

I went outlet shopping (yes again). Sat was with my friend & yesterday with my mom. I found some great deals on Maternity clothes. I actually found some at Burlington Coat Factory & Burkes Outlet. Mostly shirts. So I think I should be all set on clothes for me & baby. Now I am looking for clothes over 12 months.

We had an ice storm here last night. Work is delayed until 12 but I have to call in at 11 to check for updates. I am crossing fingers for another day off.

I hope any of the other folks hit by the storm are staying safe!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sars yeahhhhhh! I knew it would be all good. Rest easy mama, you are doing great.

Beagle, I'm sorry about your Dad, it's probably his own residual issues with the divorce and family dynamics. Some people will find something wrong in everything. Having low expectations is sometimes the best course and not expecting people to behave or respond the way you would. I tend to over give or give really elaborate and well thought out gifts and those that don't reciprocate or do a half-a$$ed job I just stop making such a concerted effort. Don't let it get to you, but give him a call maybe and explain that you thought it was a cute idea, bury the issue and move on. It's not worth a stand-off of stubbornness or harboring hurt feelings. Some people are just emotionally inept. This is a time for you to be happy and surround yourself with healthy and positive people....block out the rest. You will find in this journey that everyone responds differently. My sister-in-laws didn't come to my baby shower. One had to work (she didn't want to be bothered with finding a fill-in) and the other said it was her bday weekend and was doing something with my BIL. Was I hurt, yes but now I know their sense of obligation is not like mine. Don't let it get you down.

As far as haircolor, last time I did this vegetable dye for the first 14 weeks, but not this time. I got my hair colored twice in the 1st tri since I get a single process. From what I have read and from what my Dr has told me it isn't bad. That's why I really stretched my time in between appointments. I am so grey and when prego my hair grows super fast. 

Lady, I'm so sorry the Lupron is doing a number on you. Have you tried acupuncture? I swear it helps balance the effects of the meds. 

Amy it's almost time!!! I can't believe how time is flying!

Terri yeah for af!! I'm so excited for you to start again.

Hello to everyone else. I hope all the pregos are feeling good and those up next, I am crossing fingers and toes for you.

Afm, not much to report. I had a fast appt on Fri just to hear the heartbeat. My level 2 ultrasound is 3/18, I lost a couple of pounds from last month, probably from being sick with the never-ending cold. My sinuses are so bad I fell asleep for 2hrs each day this weekend and went to bed at 8pm on Valentine's Day. We rescheduled our dinner to Sunday and dh did so many sweet things for me this weekend. I got 2 cards, flowers, and a whole lot of attention. I asked the Dr on Fri if despite the hematoma if I could resume all normal activities and she said yes. I said good, b/c it's Valentine's Day weekend and my bump is only getting bigger! She got a laugh out of that. Only thing is (TMI warning) is I cramp after we bd. I know it's normal, but it's a weird sensation. Oh, and I fell Fri night. We went out for dinner with 2 other couples and went to our club. They opened the bowling alley for us since we asked ahead of time. I slipped and landed on my back and hip. It rattled my spine and I was sore for 2 days, but I'm fine. I also beat everyone in bowling!! I am not a bowler and haven't worked out in months so I was plenty sore the next day. I can't wait for this cold to be gone b/c I am excited to get back to the gym.

Hope everyone this side of the Mississippi is ok with this crazy weather! Be careful out there!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Booger - yayy! Just a few more days! Time is flying - it is crazy! So excited for you. Get those beers in while you can. ;)

BabyW - Aww, that is so sweet that DH was taking good care of you this weekend. Yikes on the fall - be careful lady!

Beagle - woohoo on the shopping! You are set!

Afm - yes, starting the estrogen and reducing the Lupron has definitely helped. I am feeling a lot better. I have bloodwork scheduled for this Thursday, then we're off on our trip Fri-Mon! Woohoo.


----------



## terripeachy

We finally got a good bit of snow, so I called out today. I mean, I'm working from home. HA!!HA!! I have a feeling many others are as well, but my hubs shoveled and he went to work. He's a workaholic.

Anyway...I was able to find BCP in my drawer, so I didn't have to stress about the pharmacy not having it. They never have anything..the truck is coming in today with my delivery, but since I have 1.5 weeks of BCP leftover from last time I'm not going to rush to CVS. It was packed all day/night yesterday with anticipation of this storm. I even dusted/brushed an old man's car window when I left. Old people are funny. I guess he didn't have a shovel, so he used his fingers and brushed a little. As I was driving past him, I was like 'Let me dust this guy's car, so he doesn't get in an accident.' I parked, ran over to his car and asked him if he wanted me to dust it off. He nodded 'Oh,ok.' Considering it's February and hubs and I just finished watching a 6 hour PBS/MD public tv special on African American History from the 1700s to today, I totally felt like a slave, while he was sitting in his warm car, but whatever. I did my good deed. He didn't say thank you. I just moved out of the way, and he left. Jerk. HA!!HA!! Just kidding. I hope he made it home safely.

I should be getting my schedule from the nurse today, but I haven't gotten it yet. Fun is doing great, and we are loving going out in the snow and running around. It makes him happy, which in turn makes me happy. Hubs is even showing some pleasure with this dog. HA! That also makes me happy.

Booger-Sorry it's not snowing so much out there. You can have the snow next year! New England will need a break.
LadySosa/Amy-The countdown is on for reals!! We need some fresh transfer action around here. I like when others are in the TWW. hee hee. 
Beagle-Hope the presentation with your step dad works out well.
BabyW-Nice job winning the bowling game and good for getting some exercise.

Hi to everyone else! Enjoy your FAT TUESDAY!!


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies. Having a hard time getting motivated to work today after a really relaxing three day weekend. My meetings this morning were cancelled due to snow and I'm just sort of twiddling my thumbs.

Had another beta yesterday and my RE was pleased with the numbers so I don't go back in until the U/S Friday, which is scheduled for 2 p.m. I was so relieved I forgot to even ask what the number was. 

Yesterday, hubs and I went to the Pottery Barn Outlet and went antiquing. I got the cutest crib sheets with little elephants on them. They slay me. DH totally thought I was going to give in and buy this elephant chair but I restrained myself. Baby stuff is just so cute. I saw both American Sniper and 50 Shades this weekend, clearly very different movies but I enjoyed them both. Anyone see them?

Kfs, that's so sweet about your sister and so, so fun you'll get to go through all of this together.

Booger, good to hear you're doing well and enjoying lots of fun before you're transfer. It is so close! Do you plan to run after? I only didn't because of the stims after effects. I did go out for two miles with my running club last Wednesday, which felt good.

LadySosa, glad you're feeling more normal. I'm super jealous of your trip.

Terri, glad things are moving along. That's a great follicle count.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - That sucks about your dad. Maybe you can text once more to try and explain it to him? Older people can be a little dense sometimes, more so if they were dense to begin with lol. Maybe you can tell him that he was one of the first people you told, and that you tried to put thought into the way you told people and you thought he would like the birthday surprise. Then end it with saying you were hoping he would be happy for you and that you wish the focus would have been on this monumental news you shared. Make him feel a little guilty, he deserves it lol. But I get it, if you just want to leave it alone, then do that. Do what makes you feel best. 

Lady Sosa - Only two more weeks whooo hoooo!!!!!

Terri - Congrats on the baseline follicle count!! That's great news!!
My DH is a workaholic too. A snow storm wouldn't keep him home either lol. I was with someone for a few years that used to call in sick if he stubbed his toe. It used to drive me crazy. I used to think to myself, you damn lazy pansy ass lol. So I really love his ambition and drive because I know that other side of that coin and it blows LOL.
And good for you and your good deed. Maybe he didn't appreciate it but I think it was very cool of you! 

kfs1 - Congrats on being prego twins with your sister. That is so sweet.

Babywhisperer - Ouch!! I hope you start to feel better soon!! You can't seem to catch a break :(

Booger76 - We are soooo close :happydance: I'm sure the week will go by fast. I can't believe tomorrow is Wednesday already lol. 

Well one week to go for me. I can't believe it's that close already. I gained about 10 pounds since the start of my first cycle, with the meds and everything else. My goal was to lose it before the transfer and that didn't happen lol :dohh: I've also had wine every single night since Thursday. With Valentine's day and the holiday weekend, we've gone out every single night. But I'm starting to feel guilty. For those of you that did a frozen transfer did you drink almost all the way up until the transfer?


----------



## LadySosa

Oh, Terri, I forgot to say LOL about your story! What a jerk! That was a very nice thing you did. He should have shown some appreciation.

Amy - I've been drinking wine almost every night too. I feel kinda guilty about it, but my nurse did say it was ok, as long as I don't overdo it. We're trying to drink up all our good wine from Napa before I get preggo! DH will NOT be enjoying that stuff without me! LOL. I think we're fine. I think my plan is to stop drinking 2-3 days before the transfer so it can get outta my system.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh and Sars - yay for starting to buy baby stuff!! I love Pottery Barn. I can't wait to buy adorable little baby stuff.


----------



## jkb11

Amy and booger- can't wait for y'all to be in the tww as well! It's almost here!!

Terri- yay for a great baseline follicle count! Cleaning his window was a very kind gesture. Hopefully, it unfroze his seemingly cold heart;) kudos to you for being the good person.

Kfs- I'm sure you will do great with twins. I can't wait to see pics of them together!! I wish I was preggo with my sis! Does family know you're having twins???

Lady- not much longer on the dreaded meds! Hope you have a great trip!!

Baby w- glad your better post fall! Thought I was going to slip on all this ice we got today! I love bowling! And somehow I'm shockingly good at it. Yay for winning!

Beagle - I wanna go outlet shopping but it's just too cold for me now. I tried 2 weeks ago and ended up just buying a big coat then I left;)

SARS - I'm so happy your numbers are checking out good! I think you just caught them before a rise that one time:)

Afm- I had a repeat ultrasound today. I'm so thankful to the Lord!! Her heart rate was 176!!!! And she was even flipping and moving all around. She still measured 2 days behind but that was the same as the 1st ultrasound! My RE released me to regular ob and has me stopping my meds at 12 weeks. I have a appt with the ob on next Thursday. Only negative news is my ob is older and stopped delivering a few months ago:( sucks cause I love him! So I'm booked with a new lady. Hope she knows her crap;)


----------



## jkb11

<<<<<<check out my cute baby doll;) (pic to the left)


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Amy and booger- can't wait for y'all to be in the tww as well! It's almost here!!
> 
> Terri- yay for a great baseline follicle count! Cleaning his window was a very kind gesture. Hopefully, it unfroze his seemingly cold heart;) kudos to you for being the good person.
> 
> Kfs- I'm sure you will do great with twins. I can't wait to see pics of them together!! I wish I was preggo with my sis! Does family know you're having twins???
> 
> Lady- not much longer on the dreaded meds! Hope you have a great trip!!
> 
> Baby w- glad your better post fall! Thought I was going to slip on all this ice we got today! I love bowling! And somehow I'm shockingly good at it. Yay for winning!
> 
> Beagle - I wanna go outlet shopping but it's just too cold for me now. I tried 2 weeks ago and ended up just buying a big coat then I left;)
> 
> SARS - I'm so happy your numbers are checking out good! I think you just caught them before a rise that one time:)
> 
> Afm- I had a repeat ultrasound today. I'm so thankful to the Lord!! Her heart rate was 176!!!! And she was even flipping and moving all around. She still measured 2 days behind but that was the same as the 1st ultrasound! My RE released me to regular ob and has me stopping my meds at 12 weeks. I have a appt with the ob on next Thursday. Only negative news is my ob is older and stopped delivering a few months ago:( sucks cause I love him! So I'm booked with a new lady. Hope she knows her crap;)

That's a great heart rate!! I know how you feel when a Dr stops delivering...I hope one of the Dr's I love doesn't step down his hours, he's wonderful. If this new Dr isn't a good fit, find someone who is. You have to have confidence and feel good about who will deliver.

Kfs, great news about your sister and I love how she kept it a secret to not steal your thunder, that's a wonderful person.

Booger you are so close!!! Sorry the snow this season wasn't great, you can always take a trip to VT and ski all the fresh pow they have...but it's colder than a witch's you-know-what.

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## LadySosa

The board is quiet this week! I need some action to read about! Haha.

Jkb - yay! How exciting! And so cool to see your little peanut in her picture. So glad everything is going along smoothly for you. I think Kfs is not actually having twins - its just that her sis is having a baby at the same time...Right? Did I read it correctly?

Anywhoo, afm, nothing too exciting. Still plugging along with 5 mg of Lupron and my estrogen 2x a day. The estrogen is making me break out. Ugh. Getting ready for our trip - soo excited! We fly out Friday.


----------



## sars930

It is very quiet after some exciting few weeks. I've got nothing exciting to report. 

I've been breaking out pretty badly as well LadySosa.

What's your itinerary for the trip LadySosa?


----------



## LadySosa

Ugh, it's the worst! Nothing I do seems to stop my face from breaking out. I am sure I will have to deal with this during pregnancy too.

We fly into San Diego on Fri, then rent a car (convertible hopefully) and drive to Huntington beach and stay one night. Then the next day, we drive to San Luis Obispo and stay one night in the Madonna Inn in a theme room! (Old West theme) Then on Sunday we'll visit the Hearst Castle, and drive to Carmel, stay one night. At some point I'd like to visit a winery or two! Then on Monday, we can dink around Carmel, drive to San Jose, and fly home. It'll be a mini road trip.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

Kfs congrats on being an aunty as well as a mummy, lovely news! My dd and my niece are only 9 months apart as my sister didn't want to steal my thunder so got pregnant the month I gave birth! I wouldn't have minded tho, like you, I think it's an exciting journey to share! 

Terri, glad your baseline scan went well, yay for getting started! Lovely amount of follicles! 

Jkb, brilliant news on your repeat scan! Your little lady is growing strong! Wonderful picture! 

Sars great news that your betas were good! Sounds like all is fine in there. And yay for baby shopping, I loved it when I was preggo! We don't have pottery barn in the uk but the sheets sound gorgeous! 

Baby w I went bowling on Monday night and was rubbish!! Came second to last so well done you for winning, it's hard!! Fun though :)

Lady and Amy as you are having fets, I don't think a few glasses of wine in the run up will make much difference. I've only stopped because of my egg quality with my ivf. I have been pregnant twice in the past (my dd and a mmc) and both times I drank a little until I had a positive test.

As for me, had a scan today after 5 days of stims. They saw 6 follicles, 2 small (under 6mm), 2 medium and 2 bigger (10mm). The nurse is going to scan me again Friday and said we will know more then. She said it was too early to call yet as some follicles may plateau, some may grow lots. She mentioned again about cycle cancellation and low success rates, which is very disheartening, but I have to keep going and praying!


----------



## terripeachy

Nothing exciting going on over here.

Mrs. W-Does the nurse want you to cancel first? When would they let you know about cancellation AND why would they do that? Like, if you only had 4 eggs, 1egg? I don't understand the criteria, I guess. It only takes one, so why cancel? There are several here that can attest to that. I'm still thinking positively for you. Friday we'll know more.

LadySosa-Sounds like a great trip. As far as drinking, I have cut back for a while now, so I don't remember when I started stopping. hee hee. I'm sure you'll be fine. Most say 'drink until it's pink' so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

jkb-nice new picture!


----------



## jkb11

LadySosa said:


> The board is quiet this week! I need some action to read about! Haha.
> 
> Jkb - yay! How exciting! And so cool to see your little peanut in her picture. So glad everything is going along smoothly for you. I think Kfs is not actually having twins - its just that her sis is having a baby at the same time...Right? Did I read it correctly?
> 
> Anywhoo, afm, nothing too exciting. Still plugging along with 5 mg of Lupron and my estrogen 2x a day. The estrogen is making me break out. Ugh. Getting ready for our trip - soo excited! We fly out Friday.

:blush: the one symptom I do have is pregnancy brain! I totally meant knit girl! I broke out horribly in the beginning as well but then it went away. Hope your breakout stops soon. It is annoying.

Mrs. W - praying your repeat scan on Friday has exactly what they want to see. Yay for 2 more follicles! Sorry the nurse is so negative:hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. I am trying to limit my pregnancy talk on this thread just in case it gets on anyone's nerves :)

I am pretty much set on baby clothes & maternity clothes after this past weekend. My mom took me to goodwill & I actually found a ton of stuff to get me through the first few months.

So now I am focused on baby announcements & finding good deals on diapers. My candy bar wrappers came yesterday, so family announcements will go out this week I hope! Telling my step dad in person tonight. And I just went to Hobby Lobby & loaded up on things to announce it at work. After searching for blue candy & thinking about cakes or cupcakes or whatever...I finally decided on cupcakes. Cheap & easy. So I bought a card board cupcake tower, some It's a Boy flags to put in them, napkins, & some blue paper to write the announcement. I work at a bank, so I am set up kind of weird. I plan to set it all up in a room behind the teller line. But not everyone goes back there. So I am putting a few on people's desks with a little note card. I also found this cute small easel...chalkboad on one side & dry erase on the other. I will use it for the cupcake tower display. I also plan to use it to mark days on my bump pics when we start those.

Am I being egotistical with all this? I just really want to enjoy the surprise factor. I think after so long I just want to go all out & enjoy all of it! And I think I should be able to enjoy it however I want!

As far as my dad, thank you again for everyone's comments. I don't plan to make any more efforts. He is grown...he can choose to act how he wants. And I choose to enjoy my first pregnancy. I don't need the negativity...and I am growing a child...I do not have time to bottle feed a grown man! But thanks for letting me vent & for the kind words.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!:flower:

*Beagle *- I think you're just really excited! There's nothing wrong with that. You've waited a long time for this to happen so do whatever you want. :thumbup:

*jkb *- Hooray for your great scan.  What a relief. I'm always happy to hear about you ladies doing so well with everything. Helps calm my nerves a bit!

*Terri *- You are always so nice! Surely these little acts of kindness you do for others have to be repaid at some point, hopefully in the form a baby bundle of joy!

*MrsW *- If you only have one ovary, it sounds to me like your stimming quite well. Your nurse sounds overly cautious. Next time just ask her why she keeps saying you might get canceled. Good luck on Friday - this part of IVF is one of the hardest. You can do it!!!

*LasySosa *- Your trip sounds amazing!!! I am jealous. Drink some wine for me. :wine: I'm trying to taper off a bit since transfer is getting closer. I sure am going to miss my DH's beer. He keeps asking me what kind he should brew next, and I'm like "I don't know - I won't (fingers crossed) be able to drink it!" I don't remember reading if your bathroom remodel is finished.....

*Babywhisperer *- Sorry you fell but glad to hear it was nothing to worry about. And way to kiss ass bowling!! I am the worst. Horrible. But it's still fun. We have a Wii and I even enjoy Wii bowling. I wish I could come to VT to ski. DHs family has a cabin near Burke so we would even have a place to stay. Maybe next year - then his Mom can babysit while we ski. :haha:

*Amy *- Hooray for having less than a week to go!! I'm not going to lie, I am getting SUPER nervous. How are you feeling??

Hola to all you other fabulous ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

I'm back from my whirlwind trip to my clinic for monitoring this morning. I think everything looked okay but it seems like my lining has stalled out at just over 8 mm. I hope that's okay. I haven't heard back from nurse yet to see what she has to say, but my doctor does the ultrasounds himself and he didn't seemed concerned so I'm trying not to worry. 

So, I had one the nurses give my first PIO shot while I was there and then draw X's where I should do them myself. The shot itself didn't hurt at all but about 2 minutes later, it was pretty achy. So much for hoping that my extra junk in the trunk would help alleviate any pain! I just figured since my trigger shot was a breeze that these shots would be too, but I guess the thick oil really does make a difference. Oh well, guess I had better get used to them because if I end up pregnant then I'll have to take 46 total!! I think as long as I move around, I'll be alright.

Like I mentioned to Amy above, I am getting super nervous. I've let myself have hope and believe that this transfer is going to work. Now I'm not sure how I'll take it if it doesn't. :shrug:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger I think your lining is probably okay. Seems like 7 was the number they are looking for, but I am not sure. The progesterone helps with that too, right?

I felt so pumped & excited until right after transfer. Buying stuff specifically for a boy made me so nervous. Which reminds me, how is the gender part going to go? Can you choose? Will you choose? If they choose for you, do you plan to have them tell you the same day what the gender is? So following transfer I started getting pretty paranoid & freaking out. But all was well in the end. I honestly think we have the benefit since doing PGS. Keep reminding yourself of that! What are the plans for testing? Any early testing?


----------



## booger76

Thanks, Beagle. Since the Dr. didn't seem disappointed or concerned about my lining thickness, then I think I'm okay. We'll see what my nurse says when she calls.

The plan right now is to let the clinic choose the embryo for transfer. We also don't plan on finding out before birth. BUT, I am horrible with surprises, so there is a good chance I might cave at some point and find out. We shall see. 

I also don't plan to test early. I might take a home pregnancy test the morning of beta but I'm not sure about that yet either. I just don't want to stress myself out and I know if I test early that is what will happen. You asking is a good reminder that I need to purge my house of all pregnancy tests!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks so much everyone for all of your support. It's actually two different nurses and I think they are just being cautious and preparing me for the reality. They are saying that if they all grow, great news, but if only one or two keep growing they might suggest cancelling because my chance of getting those eggs to transfer and pregnancy are very low. But they did say they had one instance of a lady with one follicle, one egg, one embryo and a baby! So it happens. 

Booger the injections are not nice are they, I'm doing two a day just now. I hope your lining keeps thickening although I'm sure they'd have said if they were concerned. My lining was 7mm at a scan a few months ago and I was told that was ok and would support a pregnancy if one happened. 

Beagle enjoy it all! I was such a worrier through my first pregnancy, now I don't know if I will get a second I wish I'd just relaxed and enjoyed it all. It's wonderful! 

How are you feeling terri?


----------



## booger76

Thanks, MrsW! Thanks makes sense about the lead follicles. 

*Sars *- I forgot to say that as long as my Dr. and my nurse say it's okay to keep running, I plan on running after transfer. I think I'm just supposed to keep my heart rate below 140 - which is more a jog for me - but I'll take whatever I can get! Glad you got 2 miles in the other evening. I bet after your scan on Friday, you can start doing more if you want. Everything I have read says running throughout pregnancy is fine as long as you feel good doing it and don't fall! I have this trail race that I absolutely love (it's not until the middle of May) and the registration just opened. I was so tempted to register (mainly because if this transfer doesn't work then the race cap will likely be filled already by the time I know) but I didn't just in case. I'm pretty clumsy on trails so I just figured I had better not chance it. DH wasn't all that interested in doing it again this year (because he doesn't think he can run faster than last year - boys!) so that helped me decide too.


----------



## beaglemom

Mrs W - there is something called mini-IVF. Basically it is less meds I think. From what I understand they retrieve one to two eggs & implant. Not sure of the success rate, but obviously they do not get the benefit of frosties. But none of us are guaranteed that either. I say this to you just to remind you you only need one good one...and there is actually a practice out there of only retrieving 1 & transferring one.


----------



## beaglemom

Side note...how easily do you think people can read & comprehend the BNB logo? My computer faces the door so I have to quickly click away when I hear the door.


----------



## LadySosa

LOL Beagle! I always think the same thing. My back sits to the window right where our front door is. So I keep my blinds shut so people can't see what I have on my monitor. They may not be able to recognize or read the BNB logo, but with all the pictures and purple/pink on the screen I am sure people can tell it's not work-related. Haha.


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-don't be nervous. You're finally getting to the good part!! Yeah. I am not a big tester so have your DH hide the tests. That way you won't be tempted if you know where they are. 

Oh and I had one bad experience with PIO and I still feel sore to this day when I start running. I think I was too close to my hip or something. As long as you stay in the general area of yor backside, you should be fine. I also looked at google images every day before I injected to remember exactly where I was supposed to give myself the shot. That eased my mind and gave me confidence. The oil is kind of thick so it takes longer to inject. You'll be fine. Maybe take a picture of those Xs. I should have done that. 

I picked up my new prescription of BCPs today. No one was in the pharmacy so it was great. Mental note: never go to the pharmacy the day before predicted snow. I haven't heard back from my nurse but I forget what days she is out of the office.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa: Your trip sounds awesome! I second the drink lots of wine comment. I'd love some wine right now. Good call by Booger checking on the bathroom progress. I'd love to see photos if it it is done.

MrsW: Glad to hear things are going well! Hopefully, your nurse is just trying to keep you informed of all the possibilities but it's not needed info. How are you feeling?

Beagle: When do you plan on telling everyone? My closest girlfriends and family knew about IVF, so they know. I wasn't planning on going broader until 10-12 weeks. We'll tell some friends in person and most of my co-workers will learn on Facebook.

Booger: I definitely thought the PIO needle hurt the most but it wouldn't have been so bad if I didn't get so damn sore from the shots. It's funny Terri said one spot still bothers her because I swear I could feel something when I ran last week. 

You're doing them yourself? I don't think there's anyway I could have done mine. I did do all of my other shots. I could have reached the spot perhaps but you really had to stab it in there and I don't think I could get the force. My nurse drew circles with a Sharpie, which stayed on about 2 weeks with me showering every day. And by then there were plenty of needle marks to guide the way.

Your anxiety is super normal. We spend so much time waiting and putting so much energy into this, the closer it gets the thought of failure is totally overwhelming. I tried to keep a positive attitude while also preparing myself for the worst. It does help you have some frosties in the wings!! But I feel great about how this is going to go for you! You've done everything you can, now you have to trust your doctor and mother nature. I'd be psyched if you held out and joined team yellow! It is annoying how little gender neutral stuff there is out there.

After your transfer, they'll probably tell you to keep it easy for like 36 hours and then you can resume your normal activities. The only reason she's been keeping me from running is how big my ovaries got. I think I may have a mild case of OHSS given how sore they were and how long it took them to go down. There was no way I wanted to run by then. I'm hoping to run a half-marathon I run each year at the end of April. I'll definitely be slower than usual but that would feel pretty awesome. I got a stress fracture while training for a marathon this fall, so crossing the finish of a race pregnant would be amazing.

I work from home most days so I don't have to worry about coworkers seeing me on here. But in the office I never go on because we are an open floor plan with big monitors. I think it is fairly obvious, given all of the ultrasound photos and tickers that it is some sort of pregnancy website. I definitely go on non-work related websites at times but this isn't one I like to advertise.

Terri: Exciting for picking up the BCP. How long are you on them for before you start stimming?


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - Such a cute picture. I can't believe the detail you can see at 8 weeks.

LadySosa - That sounds like a great trip. We've been having such great weather but now it shows a chance of rain all weekend. Normally that would make me happy, but that's not good news for your trip. I love Huntington Beach. It's our favorite beach to go to and ride our bikes. They also have a dog friendly area that is pretty cool. Unfortunately my dog hates water lol.

Mrs. W - I'm sorry your nurse is being such a Debbie Downer. It really helps when the people guiding you through this are positive. 

Beaglemom - I think it's cool you're bringing everyone cupcakes. If I worked with you, I would definitely enjoy that :)

Booger - I also had my check-up today. My lining was at 8.3 and he was very pleased with that so I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. He said only anything under 7.5 would be an issue. I'm also really nervous but excited too. But also a little worried. Worried that it won't work a second time because what are the odds? And worried because if it does work, I'll be worried about having another miscarriage. But I keep telling myself to take it one step at a time. 

So my transfer is officially set for Tuesday at 7:00am!! Eeeeekkk!!!


----------



## booger76

Amy - I won't know my transfer time until Sunday. I hope it's not too late in the day since I have to drive 4 hours home afterwards. I would love 7 am!

Sars - The plan right now is for me to do the shots myself. We'll see how it goes! I think DH is too nervous. Plus, if this transfer is successful, he'll be gone for just over a week starting the day after my beta so I'll have to do them then anyway. Wish me luck! Good luck with your half-marathon! I need to do one too to keep my streak alive (doing at least one a year since I did my first in 2008). I was training but then I stopped but I can run at least 10 right now so I think I should be okay if I can squeeze one in in April or May.

Terri - Glad you were able finally get your BCPs from the pharmacy. You'll be on your merry way again here soon. Good idea to have DH hide the pregnancy tests. Thanks for the encouragement. I am just a worry wart by nature. I can't believe my time is almost here!

My nurse called and said everything looks really good so I am feeling much better! She said that at first they thought my progesterone was a little high but that was due to me having taken the shot about 10 minutes before my blood draw. Didn't take it long to get into my blood stream!


----------



## terripeachy

Do you guys remember or know the clinic where you did your PGS? My nurse called today with two options. IviGen and Natera. 

She asked if we wanted to do the overnight one (I remember ERose mentioning that one, but I can't remember which option she chose) and still do a fresh transfer, or send it away and do a frozen transfer the next cycle. She mentioned that the overnight one is like 300-400 dollars more, and at this point, I might as well get the verdict as soon as possible, but I'm unsure right now. We'll discuss again on Friday. Any thoughts/ideas?

Also, I asked about putting in one or two embryos if we find out they are healthy, and she wasn't sure of the answer. I would assume that if the embryos are good, we don't have to put three back in, but who knows...hopefully she'll talk to the doctor and have an idea of what we would put back should all be well.

My schedule is also coming on Friday, but I think the plan would be to start stimming on March 3, maybe? She mentioned the 3rd and the 10th, but I was more concerned with the PGS then my stim dates.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I had to get my estrogen refilled today. Only technically it was a new script. I had one from my FET I never used...I was still using refills on the one from IVF. So anyways my pharmacy didn't have it...but I was OUT. So I went to another pharmacy. When I went to pick it up she said my insurance wouldn't pay. I knew the med wasn't expensive so I just said I would pay it. Something about not covering 3X a day only 1X a day. My other pharmacy had no issue. But I was just ready to go. Then computer issues. So I was there like 3 min. I was so annoyed because I was just thinking why didn't you call when you knew about my insurance. But whatever. At least a slow day at work so no one missed me.

This was my PGS lab. https://genesisgenetics.org I was supposed to do fresh, but my dr changed it. I would almost recommend FET. It takes longer but I honestly felt a little less stressed. And it is so monitored & structured I just felt good during the FET.

So if I can hold out this long, we will announce on FB & my work on April 1st. I thought that it would be funny. No one would really know if we were telling the truth or not. :)

I don't think I realized how close the FETs were. I am ready for another round of positives.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I forgot one thing. My dr would not allow me to transfer more than 1 with PGS because of my age. I think if you are 38, my clinic allowed 2.


----------



## sars930

Amy1976 said:


> jkb11 - Such a cute picture. I can't believe the detail you can see at 8 weeks.
> 
> LadySosa - That sounds like a great trip. We've been having such great weather but now it shows a chance of rain all weekend. Normally that would make me happy, but that's not good news for your trip. I love Huntington Beach. It's our favorite beach to go to and ride our bikes. They also have a dog friendly area that is pretty cool. Unfortunately my dog hates water lol.
> 
> Mrs. W - I'm sorry your nurse is being such a Debbie Downer. It really helps when the people guiding you through this are positive.
> 
> Beaglemom - I think it's cool you're bringing everyone cupcakes. If I worked with you, I would definitely enjoy that :)
> 
> Booger - I also had my check-up today. My lining was at 8.3 and he was very pleased with that so I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. He said only anything under 7.5 would be an issue. I'm also really nervous but excited too. But also a little worried. Worried that it won't work a second time because what are the odds? And worried because if it does work, I'll be worried about having another miscarriage. But I keep telling myself to take it one step at a time.
> 
> So my transfer is officially set for Tuesday at 7:00am!! Eeeeekkk!!!

Ahhh, Amy that's so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## sars930

Terri, I clearly don't have any PGS experience. But I used Natera for my blood genetic screening and had a billing issue and was impressed with them FWIW. 

I know my clinic decides how many eggs to put in largely based on age and SART guidelines. I think if over 38 it was two if you're so inclined.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, the name of my lab was Genesis Genetics. They're up in Chicago, so not real sure why my clinic uses them since we're down in FL. Yep, I did the overnight thing, but mostly because my embryos were already frozen since I didn't decide to do PGS until my 3rd transfer when I was down to 4 embies. We didn't want to thaw, test, re-freeze, and re-thaw! So overnight was the best option before the FET. Oddly, I don't think there was an extra charge to get results overnight w/ Genesis. The forms I filled out didn't have an extra fee when checking the overnight box.

As far as FET or fresh.... I'm tempted to think FET would be best since you had implantation during your FET. But just because you didn't have implantation during your fresh, doesn't mean you wouldn't this time with a chromosomally viable embie. So it's hard to say. I know I felt ten times better during FET than fresh. But how did you feel? Do you recall feeling better during either one? Did you ask what your E was during your fresh? I felt that was the main issue with my fresh cycle since my E was over 3500.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi to everybody!!! I'll catch up properly later! I didn't realize how far behind I'd gotten, yikes! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Hmm...you and beagle both used genesis genetic. I'll have to look at their site and see what they say. :kiss:

The thing I hated about the FET was taking the PIO shots every day and the del estrogen every third day. It seemed like that's all I was doing. With the fresh, I only had to take Endometrin and Estrace (from what I remember), so of course, it was much easier to do stuff without having to take needles/vials with me when I went out to dinner, etc..Of course, I'm seriously on a spending hiatus in March..I bought tickets to a play for this Saturday, going out to dinner next week, my bestie and I are going to NC to visit one of our friends next weekend, so I'm spending a ton. Come March, I will be a hermit. I want to go on summer trips and the way I've spent lately is going to prevent me from doing that.

I think I'm going to remain positive and plan several embryos that make it to blast stage so that I can do a fresh with a normal one and then if the others are normal, I can save them for an FET if it doesn't work. How is that for being 1/2 positive, 1/2 unsure? hee hee.

Thanks for the info sars and beagle.


----------



## jkb11

Good morning ladies:)
Terri- I also used genesis genetics. My RE didn't give us options, just said that is who they use. We didn't get ours overnight because I was a FET. I agree with the girls that frozen was best for me as well but I had OHSS. As much as I dislike the PIO shots I feel that is what is making the difference for me. If you don't take them I would suggest that you have the dr closely monitor your level. With my past m/c's they would start me on crinone but in the end it still wouldn't prevent the loss.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - for FET I was on Crinone (2X) & estrace (3X). I just downloaded a meds app to keep track. Oh & baby asprin. I am actually still on all of that. I assume maybe something will change with my first scan next week...but even if it doesn't, the meds are super easy to take & keep track of. I do pack a crinone to take late afternoon. Sometimes I forget it & do it when I get home.


----------



## ERosePW

terri, if you do decide to do FET, you could always ask your RE about just using Crinone and another form of E like beagle and I did. I mean, if they feel the PIO is absolutely necessary, then obviously you'd want to go that route. But it doesn't hurt to ask. PIO is a commonly used route, but only because there didn't used to be an acceptable form of P any other way (to work well enough for IVF/FET). Then Crinone and a couple of others came out! Its a godsend for people who hate doing those shots for so long. Another thing I like about Crinone is that it won't show up in your blood levels. PIO does, which to most people would be better! But for me, when I had my P tested after my last FET worked, I knew that the amount of P in my blood was the amount my body had started producing on its own, rather than the amount I was getting from meds. 

For E, I used the Vivelle Dot patches. I'm not sure why they didn't just give me Estrace like beagle (a pill is the easiest route of all!), but they didn't give me that option for FET. Since you only did the delestrogen shots every 2-3 days, you might find that okay if you're able to eliminate at least the PIO shots maybe? I hate all intramuscular injections, so I was willing to take the inconvenience of E patches and P vaginal gel!

Or you can just do a fresh transfer again, like you said! I love your positive attitude, assuming you'll have a few viable embies so that if a fresh doesn't work, then you use the others for FET. :)


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :flower:

*Terri *- My clinic sends their biopsies to RMA of NJ for testing. Overnight was never an option for me. I heard that my clinic is switching to FETs only for everyone. No more fresh transfers BUT I haven't actually asked if that is true. I wonder if they are just finding better success with FETs due to the lower amount of meds, etc. needed. I'll ask my nurse - mainly out of curiosity...... Do what you feel most comfortable with. PGS eliminates the effects of maternal age on implantation rates. Meaning that at age 40 and with PGS normal embryos, your chances of getting pregnant with one embryo is basically the same as the 30-yr old (or younger). So if you are okay with twins, then you could transfer 2 but I definitely wouldn't transfer 3 PGS normal embyros. That's my take on it anyway.

*Beagle* -Just a caution about the April 1 pregnancy announcement - some people may not find it funny. I know in your case, you really are pregnant but I have read where many ladies struggling with infertility get pi$$ed when people make joke announcements on April Fool's Day. Just something to think about.

I did the PIO shot this morning myself and it wasn't that bad. :happydance: It's definitely a little hard to inject since it's oil but again, it didn't hurt until a few minutes afterwards. Hopefully, they get a little easier. I definitely had to give myself a pep talk that I could do it but once I got the nerve, I just jabbed it in. :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

Looks like Amy is next on our list, for next Tuesday! Wuhu! I'm excited for more transfers and BFPs. :happydance:

Booger, do you have your exact transfer date yet? I'm thinking you do since you started your PIO, but I can't recall the date... let me know, and I'll update it on the front page.

Mrs W, you're February too, but I wonder if I missed a date for you as well...?

I don't think I've seen Libby or Weezy post in a while, so i have them as February question marks. If anyone knows different, let me know!


----------



## booger76

Erin - My transfer is this coming Monday, February 23rd!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks booger for your advice on the number transferred. I am thinking that if I had two, I would transfer two. I can get a set of twins and be done with this madness. Or...if we transfer two good and only one works, thats' fine too. I appreciate your post.

ERose-Yeah, I'm going to ask if I have to take the PIO or if there is another option. There's no problem asking. I think my doctor likes me because I just ask my questions and go with what they say. I never cause trouble, and I'm not annoying like many. HA!!HA!! I have a friend who is going on her third IUI (her insurance makes her do three before IVF), and she is constantly calling/complaining/telling them they're wrong, etc..I think about her and I think about my personality, and I'm like 'hmm...i'm just a go with the flow kind of person' although I was mad about the playoff game that I missed. That is the only time I've been * really* upset during this process (aside from not being prego, obviously).

beagle-Now that I read booger's post, I kind of agree with her on the 4/1 announcement. Because it's not a joke and you really are prego, why not tell everyone on Tuesday the 31 or Thursday, April 02? You never know what others in your office may be feeling/thinking/going through. I know the FB announcements are pretty annoying on April Fools. I think your FB friends would be much more excited if you shared on another day as well. No one wants to be the fool. But, it's your announcement so obviously you can do what you want. :friends:


----------



## ERosePW

booger76 said:


> Erin - My transfer is this coming Monday, February 23rd!!!!

Oh yay!! So you're next. :thumbup: SOOO exciting! I'm sure you're so ready, after all this wait time! Can't wait for that BFP.


----------



## beaglemom

I didn't really think about it upsetting anyone...especially because I am not trying to fool anyone. I just thought them second guessing it would be sort of funny. Plus all our family would already know so I am sure they would post on my post & it would seem more real. And it wouldn't just be a post...my husband has a plan on doing this light painting thing where he outlines my belly & writes the due date. And at work I am going all out with cupcakes & blue & all that...seems like a lot for a gag. I can see your point...but in my case I am not actually lying...anyone else have any thoughts on it??? I don't want to upset anyone. Just figured the joke would be that it's not a joke.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> I didn't really think about it upsetting anyone...especially because I am not trying to fool anyone. I just thought them second guessing it would be sort of funny. Plus all our family would already know so I am sure they would post on my post & it would seem more real. And it wouldn't just be a post...my husband has a plan on doing this light painting thing where he outlines my belly & writes the due date. And at work I am going all out with cupcakes & blue & all that...seems like a lot for a gag. I can see your point...but in my case I am not actually lying...anyone else have any thoughts on it??? I don't want to upset anyone. Just figured the joke would be that it's not a joke.

Honestly, I usually forget its April Fools Day anyway. Someone will remind me, and I'll forget again an hour later. If I saw an announcement like that on FB on April 1st, I wouldn't think much of it, I'd believe it and congratulate you, because I wouldn't even remember that Apr 1 was any different from any other day. Now, if I did find out later that you weren't prego and it was an April Fools joke, I would be appalled, LOL... I'd be like "Why on earth would she do something like that??" But otherwise, I wouldn't think twice about it. I might just be oblivious though, since I always forget about April Fools.


----------



## booger76

I have never actually seen a joke pregnancy post on Facebook; I have read on a couple of infertility blogs where the bloggers have been upset by them. I just figured you might want to know that it could be a trigger for some people. But since you are actually pregnant, then it probably doesn't matter anyway!

I'm like Terri in that I feel like I'm a pretty easy patient. I never really question what they tell me to do - I might ask for clarification or an explanation as to why they do something they way they do it. There is no harm in asking if you could try the progesterone in a different format - the worst they can do is say no! I would think they would let you try something else though. Studies have shown that suppositories work just as well as PIO so they shouldn't really use that as a reason.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Amy - BOOO! Cali, why, oh why?? I saw the forecast. So bummed. Rain and clouds all weekend. So much for our convertible. Haha. Oh, well, we will still have fun!

Ok, here is the bathroom progress so far! Everything's done except for the bathroom drawer pulls, vanity mirror and towel bar. I took a shower this morning in the new shower - very exciting!

You guys all talking about the PIO shots makes me wonder...my doc never prescribed that. I'm on estrace, lupron, vaginal endometrin (or will be next week) and baby aspirin. I hope they aren't missing something...?
 



Attached Files:







Bathroom 1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 13









Bathroom 2.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8









Bathroom 3.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jkb11

Amy and booger I can't wait for next week! Are you gals gonna test early or ride out the tww???

Beagle- I'm with Erin, since you really are preggo, it would be no biggie but, I wouldn't be able to keep it quiet for over a month:) what if you start getting morning sickness?


----------



## jkb11

Lady- we were posting at the same time:) but very nice work! Looks great!


----------



## ERosePW

LadySosa, WOW, what a difference that made, right?? Totally new bathroom! Looks awesome, I'm sure you're loving it so far! Your RE didn't miss anything... your Endometrin is P, right? That replaces the PIO injections.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I didn't really think about it upsetting anyone...especially because I am not trying to fool anyone. I just thought them second guessing it would be sort of funny. Plus all our family would already know so I am sure they would post on my post & it would seem more real. And it wouldn't just be a post...my husband has a plan on doing this light painting thing where he outlines my belly & writes the due date. And at work I am going all out with cupcakes & blue & all that...seems like a lot for a gag. I can see your point...but in my case I am not actually lying...anyone else have any thoughts on it??? I don't want to upset anyone. Just figured the joke would be that it's not a joke.

Do you really want your announcement to be in a feed of constant April Fool's jokes? It's a very special thing to share, why would you want people to second guess? Their immediate reaction of happiness and excitement would be better if it were me. But you would know better.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Amy - BOOO! Cali, why, oh why?? I saw the forecast. So bummed. Rain and clouds all weekend. So much for our convertible. Haha. Oh, well, we will still have fun!
> 
> Ok, here is the bathroom progress so far! Everything's done except for the bathroom drawer pulls, vanity mirror and towel bar. I took a shower this morning in the new shower - very exciting!
> 
> You guys all talking about the PIO shots makes me wonder...my doc never prescribed that. I'm on estrace, lupron, vaginal endometrin (or will be next week) and baby aspirin. I hope they aren't missing something...?

A happy marriage is more than 1 TV and more than 1 sink!! Love it!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - love the bathroom. My office would not allow me to use endometrin for my FET. No studies to prove its success rates. BUT my nurse said the chances were it was fine, but my office is big on studies. I think you are fine.

I will mention the stuff about the post to my husband...see what he thinks. I don't see a lot of April Fools stuff on FB in general either...& I don't think I have ever seen a pregnancy one.

We will see if I can wait a month. I started feeling sick today. My boss had bought me a breakfast sandwhich & then proceeded to detail explain the stomach virus running through his house...yuck. But that didn't upset. Just an hour or so later I was feeling queasy.

Oh my husband is finally trying to finish up my nursery floors today! I am excited.

Little bit of a panic mode...just went to the bathroom & saw a tiny speck of what I think was brown spotting...but I had discarded it too quickly to look close. I have had a lot of cramping/twinges. Trying not to think about it since it was brown. Also the crinone has some discharge so maybe that was it.


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-The bathroom looks amazing..It's so, so different than the original and I really like it. I wish our main bathroom was bigger. The three of us (me, hubs and Fun) can hardly fit. hee hee. I guess you're getting ready to head out to Cali, so enjoy your stay. It may not be sunny, but hopefully it'll be a little warmer than at home.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Lady - love the bathroom. My office would not allow me to use endometrin for my FET. No studies to prove its success rates. BUT my nurse said the chances were it was fine, but my office is big on studies. I think you are fine.
> 
> I will mention the stuff about the post to my husband...see what he thinks. I don't see a lot of April Fools stuff on FB in general either...& I don't think I have ever seen a pregnancy one.
> 
> We will see if I can wait a month. I started feeling sick today. My boss had bought me a breakfast sandwhich & then proceeded to detail explain the stomach virus running through his house...yuck. But that didn't upset. Just an hour or so later I was feeling queasy.
> 
> Oh my husband is finally trying to finish up my nursery floors today! I am excited.
> 
> Little bit of a panic mode...just went to the bathroom & saw a tiny speck of what I think was brown spotting...but I had discarded it too quickly to look close. I have had a lot of cramping/twinges. Trying not to think about it since it was brown. Also the crinone has some discharge so maybe that was it.

You're lucky dh is handy!

My friend posted last year that she was prego with her 6th kid on 4/1, it was literally divided 50/50 as to who believed her and who didn't. I would have believed her if it were any other day.

So homeowner rant here: The wall across from my sons room gets very warm when dh has a fire going, which is often. I was very concerned so I had a chimney guy come today and my Dad met him at the house to verify what he was saying. Turns out we had a clay chimney liner and when they converted from oil to gas they should've installed a stainless steel liner as it's the code where we live, not to mention they can have carbon monoxide emissions from the clay liners. The clay was literally crumbling as the house is 100yrs old. The company came very highly recommended so I said I had to call dh before they could proceed. My Dad went down to the basement and saw the clay liner cracked and crumbling and told me he felt confident that this was 100% necessary and that these guys were being honest. Well dh was not happy, claimed he never saw the text informing him I made an appt for chimney guy to come and that I should shop around for a cheaper guy...thing is with the gas heat that we have, it also uses the chimney to vent and I didn't want to spend another night with that old clay liner. Jack's room is literally across from the wall that the chimney goes up. So now dh is annoyed that I take forever researching the right vacuum and TV cabinet but I pulled the trigger same day for this. I told him one is a major safety concern and I am of the mindset to do whatever you can to minimize the probability of something happening, skiing with a helmet and what not. Dh doesn't think anything will happen until it does, skis without a helmet and puts up a fire with the screens open despite a rug being inches away...how can Venus (me) tell Mars (dh) that this was not the time to bargain hunt, and is $1500 a lot for a chimney liner? End rant.


----------



## beaglemom

He is pretty handy. But flooring is not his thing. We are better as a team but can't find the time to work together. But he seems confident. He had about half done a few weeks ago but had to pull it all up because not all of it snapped in correctly. I will be happy when he is done. When I have floors, I will feel better about buying furniture!

With home improvement, I would prefer to pay more & feel confident in the job vs getting a better rate with a company I am not confident about. Besides, going cheap could cost you more in the long run. I don't know chimney's, but $1500 doesn't seem high to me considering what it is.


----------



## booger76

Ooooh, LadySosa! That shower looks amazing!! I might have to hit you up for the information about it soon as we are looking into getting a bathroom added to our upstairs since there isn't one up there right now. Eventually, the whole upstairs will become our master suite. Right now it's just one big open room.

Babywhisperer - Oh, I hate dealing with house stuff like that. I always end up being the one who has to deal with it too. I had to research exterior painters and roofers and it's so stressful. I'm glad you just went with your gut. Safety first!!

Beagle - Hooray for floors getting finished!


----------



## sars930

Booger, re:fresh versus FET. My RE actually told me there's a growing school of thought that FET is more successful. But since SART hasn't issued an official position it is up to each clinic. She predicted in a few years folks won't do fresh and it will all be FET. The big change is that they have such better results with the number of embies that survive the freeze/thaw process. I forget what the old number was but it was pretty low. Now, it in the 90th something percentile if I recall correctly. It definitely gave me pause. But I was impatient and had plenty of frozen ones if the fresh failed. 

And WAHOO for Monday! So exciting!!

LadySosa, sorry to hear the weather looks crummy. The bathroom looks awesome.

Terri and Booger, I'm with you on being very laidback. I do ask questions b/c I like to know why but I've never questioned their protocol or what they do. I figure they know a lot more than I do.

Re: April Fool's. I did have a friend last year change her Facebook profile picture to her U/S from her daughter. I was shocked b/c she has Crohn's disease and her husband had a vasectomy after their little girl was born. I was still trying to process it when one of our friends commented to her husband I thought you got snipped, which quickly put an end to it. Her husband wasn't too pleased with that being publicized. 

I don't know if it would necessarily be upsetting Beagle. I just might find it confusing. Honestly, after a certain point, the Facebook pregnancy announcements started to get to me no matter when they were. Thanksgiving and Xmas this year were really bad since so many folks got married after we started trying and were announcing it. It i really up to what makes you happy I think.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, I'm pretty sure I had 2 different occasions where I had a very small amount of brown mixed in with my Crinone. I had read that Crinone can start to irritate the cervix after bit, and in turn, can cause a little bit of that. I only had it on two different occasions, two separate days, during the whole time I was using it, and it was a very teeny tiny amount (a couple of specks). But I read where several others had experienced it more often.

Congrats on the floors! Its the best feeling when something like that is finished!


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> So homeowner rant here: The wall across from my sons room gets very warm when dh has a fire going, which is often. I was very concerned so I had a chimney guy come today and my Dad met him at the house to verify what he was saying. Turns out we had a clay chimney liner and when they converted from oil to gas they should've installed a stainless steel liner as it's the code where we live, not to mention they can have carbon monoxide emissions from the clay liners. The clay was literally crumbling as the house is 100yrs old. The company came very highly recommended so I said I had to call dh before they could proceed. My Dad went down to the basement and saw the clay liner cracked and crumbling and told me he felt confident that this was 100% necessary and that these guys were being honest. Well dh was not happy, claimed he never saw the text informing him I made an appt for chimney guy to come and that I should shop around for a cheaper guy...thing is with the gas heat that we have, it also uses the chimney to vent and I didn't want to spend another night with that old clay liner. Jack's room is literally across from the wall that the chimney goes up. So now dh is annoyed that I take forever researching the right vacuum and TV cabinet but I pulled the trigger same day for this. I told him one is a major safety concern and I am of the mindset to do whatever you can to minimize the probability of something happening, skiing with a helmet and what not. Dh doesn't think anything will happen until it does, skis without a helmet and puts up a fire with the screens open despite a rug being inches away...how can Venus (me) tell Mars (dh) that this was not the time to bargain hunt, and is $1500 a lot for a chimney liner? End rant.

Sorry you're dealing with this... I have no idea if that amount of money is a lot or not, but it doesn't sound too bad considering the job..? I hear ya' on your DH thinking nothing will happen until it does... Recall my DH's broken arm on his 4-wheeler the day before we were supposed to head to my family's house in KY for Christmas!


----------



## sars930

BabyW: I don't know a lot about chimneys but that sounds pretty reasonable to replace the entire liner. That's just not something you want to mess around with. Carbon monoxide is no joke.


----------



## beaglemom

I meant to add on fresh vs FET that my clinic (as I have said before) is all about the studies & so far the studies do not support eliminating fresh. However, they are very specific on certain things happening that will cause a cancel...like my P level being too high. So I trusted my clinic which ever way it went. You can never get a clear answer. I think BabyW's dr said pgs was dangerous to the embryos...but my dr was like that is ridiculous. So I think it is just important to trust your dr...& your gut. In Erin's case maybe her body was not up for fresh so maybe it should have been cancelled. But we can never know that for sure.

My floors are DONE! Except quarter round. I am so excited. The next weekend off together Ikea shopping I go!!! Probably mid March. Hopefully it will have warmed up by then.

As far as FB...I googled it & actually found A LOT of people who did the real announcement on 4/1 & made it funny. So I think we will do that. I really do appreciate everyone's comments & opinions. It is good to see other people's reactions. I am not offended by anyone's honesty. The other thing is the people I do care about knowing on FB would know me & my husband. So I don't see them getting offended...but there may be that little bit of are they serious? Sars - I never got too upset at the announcements in general. I think I was just so dead set on staying positive I refused to let them get to me. My motto is my time will come. But it is a really hard front to keep up & it wasn't always easy.

Thanks Erin. I just went back to the bathroom & the only thing I saw was def crinone discharge & it wasn't brown...& nothing on my liner. So I feel a lot better.


----------



## jkb11

Beagle- not sure what device you are using to administer your crinone but I have had it come in two different containers. The current one I am using I like it almost looks like a big syringe and I push the plunger to administer. The other one I hated because, It had like a bulb you would squeeze to administer it but if I Released the bulb while still in me (sorry tmi) it would suction, causing irritation/spotting.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Beagle- not sure what device you are using to administer your crinone but I have had it come in two different containers. The current one I am using I like it almost looks like a big syringe and I push the plunger to administer. The other one I hated because, It had like a bulb you would squeeze to administer it but if I Released the bulb while still in me (sorry tmi) it would suction, causing irritation/spotting.

I have the syringe type now. But I did have some with the plunger. But I haven't used those in a few weeks. I think maybe just administering could cause irritation.


----------



## beaglemom

Pics of my remodel
 



Attached Files:







att_1424368366603154.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9









att_142437681409862.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 10









att_1424376789646110.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sars930

Oh Beagle, I love the floors! The wide planks look awesome. 

Re: FB upset. I'd say I generally stayed positive until I got hit with the full costs of out-of-pocket IVF. We did a multi-cycle discount plan and in November/December I started getting rather bitter about losing a major chunk of my new house down payment for a baby, something everyone was getting to do for free. This coincided with like 20 women I know announcing pregnancies. Once I wrote the check, I strangely felt a lot better.


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> Oh Beagle, I love the floors! The wide planks look awesome.
> 
> Re: FB upset. I'd say I generally stayed positive until I got hit with the full costs of out-of-pocket IVF. We did a multi-cycle discount plan and in November/December I started getting rather bitter about losing a major chunk of my new house down payment for a baby, something everyone was getting to do for free. This coincided with like 20 women I know announcing pregnancies. Once I wrote the check, I strangely felt a lot better.

Yes I love the one piece being one plank vs some that have the illusion of 3 rows in one board. I think it looks more real. It is laminate, but I still really like it.

It is totally understandable about FB. I think at a point you just become serene about your situation...at least that's what I hope for people going through this.

Oh I told my boss today. He hugged me. Begged to know the name so I caved. I knew he would like it because he is also a Yankee fan. But I won't tell any other office people until April. I started thinking today if I felt this bad, I would need to fess us before it got worse. I would rather tell him my way than for him to guess.


----------



## sars930

I couldn't tell it was laminate at all from the photos. Are you starting to feel pretty sick?


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> I couldn't tell it was laminate at all from the photos. Are you starting to feel pretty sick?

Today is a rough day. I am feeling nauseous & hungry at the same time. First day that I really thought I may throw up...but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ERosePW

The floors look great, beagle, thanks for sharing! He did a great job.

I love when you girls share pics, whether it's of yourselves or something in your home, or a pet. Makes you guys seem less virtual, and more real. LOL. :winkwink: 

DH and I are still pondering names, even though we had a name already picked out. We threw another into the mix, so now we have to decide. Middle name will be Steven regardless, as that is DH's name, and I get sentimental about picking at least one name like that. Our original thought for a first name was Miles. But now we're debating Nolan as well. So hard to choose, although Miles sounds a little better w/Steven, I think. I really dig the name Nolan as well, but not sure it sounds great w/ Steven. Maybe it doesn't matter much though. Middle names don't come up much. Any thoughts?


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> The floors look great, beagle, thanks for sharing! He did a great job.
> 
> I love when you girls share pics, whether it's of yourselves or something in your home, or a pet. Makes you guys seem less virtual, and more real. LOL. :winkwink:
> 
> DH and I are still pondering names, even though we had a name already picked out. We threw another into the mix, so now we have to decide. Middle name will be Steven regardless, as that is DH's name, and I get sentimental about picking at least one name like that. Our original thought for a first name was Miles. But now we're debating Nolan as well. So hard to choose, although Miles sounds a little better w/Steven, I think. I really dig the name Nolan as well, but not sure it sounds great w/ Steven. Maybe it doesn't matter much though. Middle names don't come up much. Any thoughts?

I like both names a lot...but I think Miles sounds better with Steven...better flow.


----------



## beaglemom

Speaking of pics...I tried to do vlogs, I tried to do blogs...but I lost interest very quickly. So my husband suggested Instagram & I really like it. I have my link in my signature. It is not private, so feel free to look at my pics or follow me if you are on instagram. I thought it would be an easy fun way to document the pregnancy.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Your floors look amazing!! Kudos to the two of you. 

Erin - I like both names but I'm a sucker for the name Miles. Not sure why - I just really like it.

Okay - So I'm finally starting to get excited! I can't believe I'm only three days away now. My transfer will be 5 months to the day from when I had my retrieval. Crazy. I would like to say it has flown by but it hasn't! At least not for me.

Anyone have fun weekend plans? A good friend of mine is in a play so we are going to see that tonight. I have to leave tomorrow for Spokane since my clinic is requiring me to do a blood draw there Sunday morning at 7:00 am. I'll be over there Sat and Sun night. DH is staying behind, which is fine. I guess I'll try to get in a nice long run on Sunday and then Monday is the big day, of course.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Beagle - Your floors look amazing!! Kudos to the two of you.
> 
> Erin - I like both names but I'm a sucker for the name Miles. Not sure why - I just really like it.
> 
> Okay - So I'm finally starting to get excited! I can't believe I'm only three days away now. My transfer will be 5 months to the day from when I had my retrieval. Crazy. I would like to say it has flown by but it hasn't! At least not for me.
> 
> Anyone have fun weekend plans? A good friend of mine is in a play so we are going to see that tonight. I have to leave tomorrow for Spokane since my clinic is requiring me to do a blood draw there Sunday morning at 7:00 am. I'll be over there Sat and Sun night. DH is staying behind, which is fine. I guess I'll try to get in a nice long run on Sunday and then Monday is the big day, of course.

Is he going to be there for the transfer? It is so exciting! I know you have been waiting so long...one thing after another. My transfer was almost exactly a year to the day of my first IUI. The road has been long but at times it seems like it flew by. I can't believe this has been my life for almost 18 months. And wow what is to come in the next 18!

My husband deserves all the credit on this one. He knows how excited I am it is finished. My nursery furniture is blue & green so that is what I plan to paint the bedroom. So I may be working on that this weekend. Each color on opposite walls. I love color on my walls!

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/...tml?plaind=1&gclid=CL_sxKKU8cMCFQ4dgQoder4A_Q


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - I love the floors and I absolutely LOVE the nursery. So cute!!!!

Booger76 - SOOO exciting. Just a few days away!! Whoo hoo!!

Erin - I guess I'm the only one that's favoring Nolan. I love that name. I think it's sooo cute. And I think it goes just fine with Steven. I like Miles too, but I always think of Miles Davis when I hear it lol.


If we had a girl our favorites are Sophia or Olivia, and for a boy DH wants Alejandro, but we would call him Alex. And of course every time DH says Alejandro, the song Alejandro by Lady Gaga pops into my head LOL.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> booger76 said:
> 
> 
> Beagle - Your floors look amazing!! Kudos to the two of you.
> 
> Erin - I like both names but I'm a sucker for the name Miles. Not sure why - I just really like it.
> 
> Okay - So I'm finally starting to get excited! I can't believe I'm only three days away now. My transfer will be 5 months to the day from when I had my retrieval. Crazy. I would like to say it has flown by but it hasn't! At least not for me.
> 
> Anyone have fun weekend plans? A good friend of mine is in a play so we are going to see that tonight. I have to leave tomorrow for Spokane since my clinic is requiring me to do a blood draw there Sunday morning at 7:00 am. I'll be over there Sat and Sun night. DH is staying behind, which is fine. I guess I'll try to get in a nice long run on Sunday and then Monday is the big day, of course.
> 
> Is he going to be there for the transfer? It is so exciting! I know you have been waiting so long...one thing after another. My transfer was almost exactly a year to the day of my first IUI. The road has been long but at times it seems like it flew by. I can't believe this has been my life for almost 18 months. And wow what is to come in the next 18!
> 
> My husband deserves all the credit on this one. He knows how excited I am it is finished. My nursery furniture is blue & green so that is what I plan to paint the bedroom. So I may be working on that this weekend. Each color on opposite walls. I love color on my walls!
> 
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/...tml?plaind=1&gclid=CL_sxKKU8cMCFQ4dgQoder4A_QClick to expand...

Thank you for posting that site, there are no cheaper baby furniture places here in NY. We always go to Behrs...hate the jingle for that store.


----------



## knitgirl

booger76 said:


> Beagle - Your floors look amazing!! Kudos to the two of you.
> 
> Erin - I like both names but I'm a sucker for the name Miles. Not sure why - I just really like it.
> 
> Okay - So I'm finally starting to get excited! I can't believe I'm only three days away now. My transfer will be 5 months to the day from when I had my retrieval. Crazy. I would like to say it has flown by but it hasn't! At least not for me.
> 
> Anyone have fun weekend plans? A good friend of mine is in a play so we are going to see that tonight. I have to leave tomorrow for Spokane since my clinic is requiring me to do a blood draw there Sunday morning at 7:00 am. I'll be over there Sat and Sun night. DH is staying behind, which is fine. I guess I'll try to get in a nice long run on Sunday and then Monday is the big day, of course.

*Booger* - this is very exciting!!!! I'll be thinking of you and can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## knitgirl

beaglemom said:


> booger76 said:
> 
> 
> Beagle - Your floors look amazing!! Kudos to the two of you.
> 
> Erin - I like both names but I'm a sucker for the name Miles. Not sure why - I just really like it.
> 
> Okay - So I'm finally starting to get excited! I can't believe I'm only three days away now. My transfer will be 5 months to the day from when I had my retrieval. Crazy. I would like to say it has flown by but it hasn't! At least not for me.
> 
> Anyone have fun weekend plans? A good friend of mine is in a play so we are going to see that tonight. I have to leave tomorrow for Spokane since my clinic is requiring me to do a blood draw there Sunday morning at 7:00 am. I'll be over there Sat and Sun night. DH is staying behind, which is fine. I guess I'll try to get in a nice long run on Sunday and then Monday is the big day, of course.
> 
> Is he going to be there for the transfer? It is so exciting! I know you have been waiting so long...one thing after another. My transfer was almost exactly a year to the day of my first IUI. The road has been long but at times it seems like it flew by. I can't believe this has been my life for almost 18 months. And wow what is to come in the next 18!
> 
> My husband deserves all the credit on this one. He knows how excited I am it is finished. My nursery furniture is blue & green so that is what I plan to paint the bedroom. So I may be working on that this weekend. Each color on opposite walls. I love color on my walls!
> 
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/...tml?plaind=1&gclid=CL_sxKKU8cMCFQ4dgQoder4A_QClick to expand...

Be careful about the paint fumes though! I know they recommend not being around the fumes when you are pregnant!


----------



## booger76

Thanks, ladies! It's nice to finally feel excited. There are still nerves, too, but it's mostly excitement.

Amy!!! I'm excited for you too. And Lady Sosa. So glad I won't be waiting alone....

DH will not be with me at transfer. We are both pretty rational types (think Bones, if you watch that show) and he's not allowed in the transfer room with me anyway, so it didn't seem to make sense for him to have to make the drive and miss the day of work just to sit in a waiting room for 15 minutes. At least that was our thinking.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Thanks, ladies! It's nice to finally feel excited. There are still nerves, too, but it's mostly excitement.
> 
> Amy!!! I'm excited for you too. And Lady Sosa. So glad I won't be waiting alone....
> 
> DH will not be with me at transfer. We are both pretty rational types (think Bones, if you watch that show) and he's not allowed in the transfer room with me anyway, so it didn't seem to make sense for him to have to make the drive and miss the day of work just to sit in a waiting room for 15 minutes. At least that was our thinking.

I'm sorry he is not allowed in. I get what you are saying. If my husband had been given a hard time about work obviously I would have gone alone. He was allowed in the room with me. But I know some clinics are different. Are you driving right back after? Enjoy your weekend. How does it work after? Do you still go back to the RE? Have they given you a test date, yet?

Yes I will be careful of the paint fumes. I never finish anyways. I put enough color to be satisfied with my choice & my husband always finishes up! :)


----------



## knitgirl

booger76 said:


> Thanks, ladies! It's nice to finally feel excited. There are still nerves, too, but it's mostly excitement.
> 
> Amy!!! I'm excited for you too. And Lady Sosa. So glad I won't be waiting alone....
> 
> DH will not be with me at transfer. We are both pretty rational types (think Bones, if you watch that show) and he's not allowed in the transfer room with me anyway, so it didn't seem to make sense for him to have to make the drive and miss the day of work just to sit in a waiting room for 15 minutes. At least that was our thinking.

I can't believe he's not allowed in the transfer room!!


----------



## knitgirl

Amy and LadySosa - I'm excited for your upcoming transfers too, but I can't remember when they are. :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I totally forgot to tell this story...

I keep talking about the cramping with my husband & I mentioned the possible spotting yesterday (which no more has shown up). And he says oh so confidently...spotting is okay if it is not added with cramping & cramping is okay if there is no bleeding. Later on I said where did you hear that. He said I have been reading my pregnancy books. Ha ha! I love it!


----------



## ERosePW

So are booger and I the only ones who's clinics don't allow DH to come in for transfer? Mine didn't allow him in either. He sat with me in prep while I was waiting to go in, but once I went in, he moved to this little room where he could see the ultrasound on a flat-screen, and the nurse pointed out to him when the catheter went in and dropped off the embryo.

Thanks girls, for the opinions on names! It's such a hard decision when you know the kid is gonna have that name forever, haha. I've always loved Miles for a boy, but when we thought of Nolan all of a sudden, I wasn't sure! So I guess we'll see if I get a feeling either way as the pregnancy goes on.

Aww, Amy, Alejandro is cute!! Do either of you have Spanish backgrounds? It doesn't look like it from your picture, but I've been fooled before. :) Sophia and Olivia are cute too. I was going to use Olivia as a middle name if I had a girl. Rose Olivia. 

beagle, that nursery is going to be precious. :) I still haven't started on mine because we've been using it for storage for so long, that we have to figure out what to do with everything in there before we can do anything! And yes, SO cute that your hubs has been reading pregnancy books!

booger, I'm excited for you too!!! I can't believe its finally here after all this time! It's going to be so fun that you'll have Amy right in the TWW with you, and then LadySosa right behind you. I'm so excited for more BFPs. :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

Amy I forgot to say I loved the name Alejandro too! I have Spanish/Mexican backgrounds. You wouldn't guess since I am pale, freckles, blue eyes, & red hair! But I didn't really grow up learning about that culture. I wish I had. My grandfather's name was Marcelo.

Erin I really think you will just know on the name. Besides you have time. Sometimes you just stumble across it & you are like YEP that's gonna be my kid!

My husband surprised me months ago by emptying out that room. It was his man room. He packed everything up one day & ripped up the carpet. But it took forever to get started on the floors. I think he is just so excited now that it is happening. And he is so willing to just do everything for me.


----------



## sars930

Beagle: Sorry to hear you're starting to feel sick. I still feel pretty normal other than the size of my chest. 

Booger: I am so, so excited for you! It is finally here. I'm surprised the clinic doesn't let him in. But it totally makes sense he isn't coming. There's not a point in him driving all that ways and taking off. DH could come in, just had to change into scrubs.

Erin: I vote Miles Steven too.

Amy: You're so close too! I love all those names. I like Alex a lot for both boys and girls. My friend has a little Olivia, who is a total hambone, and they call her Liv.

AFM, I had my first ultrasound today and it was pretty awesome. She warned us it might be too early to see the heartbeat but we got to see the tiny flicker. She couldn't really capture it to print it but that really didn't matter. It was so amazing to see. Everything is measuring as she expected and she was really pleased.

Looks like I am headed to my OBGYN after 8 weeks because Aetna won't let me see her anymore. I'm strangely sad about that. 

We are super relieved and excited! Next U/S is on March 3.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
 



Attached Files:







Peanut.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2627.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## booger76

Sars - Hooray for the great ultrasound!! That's awesome.:happydance:

Erin - That's cool that your office had a screen and a room where your DH could watch! 

Beagle - No, DH won't be making the trip at all. I'll head back home right after transfer. That's cool that your husband did the floors.

Amy - I forgot to tell you too that I really love the name Alejandro. I have an affinity for Hispanic names from the time that I lived in NM. I really love the name Mateo but there is no way DH would go for it. :haha:

I won't have to go back to my RE if this transfer is successful. They'll give me orders for blood draw and US that can be done here locally. Thank goodness! That 8-hour round trip drive is getting old!


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. I went out to buy paint & then got all indecisive. So I went to Lowe's to get samples. Just FYI in case you didn't know, Lowe's has a variety of samples & will also mix any color you want as a sample. They also said all their paint is low toxin.


----------



## Amy1976

Good morning everyone!! I wait all week for Saturday to come so I can sleep in a little, and then I'm wide awake at 6:00am and can't go back to sleep. Boooo.


knitgirl - Booger's transfer is this Monday the 23rd, I'm the 24th and LadySosa is the following week on the 3rd :)

Erin - Yes my DH (Diego) is Mexican. I tease him about his accent and he laughs at me because I can't pronounce our last name correctly lol. Our friends joke around and call us Desi & Lucy hahaha.
My dad is actually Portuguese. He was adopted as an infant and was told growing up his biological parents were Italian (this was on the paperwork my grandparents were given at the time of the adoption). We had no reason not to believe this because he looks VERY Italian. However, we both did the DNA test on Ancestry.com last year and found out that he is actually Portuguese. What a trip that was, my whole life we've been telling people we were Italian. So yes while I have Spanish blood in me, I know nothing about the culture. I've been wanting to learn more since I found out though. I plan on going to both Spain and Portugal one day.

Sars - Congrats on the ultrasound. You must be so excited!! It just seems more real after the first ultrasound :)

Booger - Ooohhh Mateo. I really like that too!!! It's funny because my DH really likes the name Maya for a girl. Um that's our dog's name. You can not give our daughter the dog's name LOL. But if we had boy/girl twins, Mateo and Maya would sound so cute together LOL. I know, I let my imagination run wild hee hee.


AFM - Only three more sleeps left!! Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

Sars I'm glad your scan went well and that you saw the heartbeat! Amazing moment! You must be on top of the world at the moment! 

Beagle I usually buy a few samples when I want to paint a room and then decide once I've seen them on the walls. It always takes me and my dh ages to decide on wallpaper or paint! Your nursery floors and theme are lovely! Spotting is horrible but so normal and common during first tri. 

Booger 8 hour round trip is really far, is tha because it was the best clinic? My dh isn't allowed in for scans, retrieval or transfer either, he would be in the waiting room. 

Erose I like both names! Probably would pick miles but I wouldn't worry about how the middle name flows, they are so rarely used once baby is here its the first name you really need to love. Picking names is so exciting isn't it! With my dd she was going to be Olivia all the way through (although we were team yellow and convinced she was a boy!!) and literally a few weeks before she was born we randomly changed it! 

Alejandro reminds me of the song too! It's lovely I like it.

Hello to everyone else! 

As for me, had another scan Friday and now have 5 follies all around the same size and a bunch of tiny ones that she said probably won't do much. So I am pleased as at least it looks like we are getting to egg retrieval. I know my chances of day 5 blasts and frosties are low but just getting to transfer is more than I dared to hope for so I'm feeling happy and just hoping all 5 keep growing!!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger, my dr trips are an hour & a half one way...I can't even imagine 4 hours! I know you will be happy for that drive to be over.

Amy - I never get to sleep in because of my dogs. But I am not feeling well again today so maybe I will get a nap in.

Mrs W - I am so glad you have 5 looking good so far. Hopefully you can make it to day 5 but plenty of people do day 3 transfers. You just have to trust your team.

I texted my husband about the low toxins in the paint & he said well goo since I am going to be painting it all. So true! I never do more than enough to say I like the color. I love the idea of painting...but I don't have it in me.


----------



## jkb11

SARS congratulations on a great ultrasound!!!so happy you got to see the heart beating away!!

Erin- I love the name miles! Nolan is cute too, but I agree miles has a better flow.
I love double names for girls but that doesn't really work well for boys.

Amy, booger, and lady- I'm so excited for you girls! Bfp's coming right up:)

Mrs w- congrats on 5 good size follies! Positive thoughts girlie! 

Beagle- the floors look great! Can't wait to see the walls painted:) hand yay for being 6 weeks today!!

I have been having sharp pains since Thursday evening. No spotting at all. But just sharp stabbing pains that come and go.... Have y'all had similar?


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> SARS congratulations on a great ultrasound!!!so happy you got to see the heart beating away!!
> 
> Erin- I love the name miles! Nolan is cute too, but I agree miles has a better flow.
> I love double names for girls but that doesn't really work well for boys.
> 
> Amy, booger, and lady- I'm so excited for you girls! Bfp's coming right up:)
> 
> Mrs w- congrats on 5 good size follies! Positive thoughts girlie!
> 
> Beagle- the floors look great! Can't wait to see the walls painted:) hand yay for being 6 weeks today!!
> 
> I have been having sharp pains since Thursday evening. No spotting at all. But just sharp stabbing pains that come and go.... Have y'all had similar?

I continue to have cramping...some are very sharp...comes & goes. Freaks me out a little because it feels so much like af.


----------



## jkb11

On Tuesday evenng especially it was more than just a cramp. I was walking across my den and it made me bend over in pain. Hasn't been that bad since but but still pretty sharp.....


----------



## beaglemom

I have not had it that sharp...but a few times it makes me flinch because it is unexpected. It is probably nothing. But if you think it is concerning you should put a call in to your nurse.


----------



## jkb11

My RE released me to my ob and I have an apt for Thursday. it hasn't been as severe as the one time on Thursday evening so I'm trying to hold out calling them. I know at this point there is nothing to add to my care. Just glad I haven't had spotting. Just curious if any of the girls have had similar pains with the uterus stretching


----------



## beaglemom

I am sure that's what it is. Sometimes when I have a lot of cramping I take a cheap hpt. Makes me feel better... Even though it makes me seem a little psycho &#9786;


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm pretty sure I had loads of odd pains and cramps when I was pregnant, stretching pains etc and all was fine. It's really common. If there's no spotting or bleeding I'd say not to worry and even if there is spotting it can be normal. If you get really worried call your dr for some advice. First tri is so tough, so much worry. Hugs xx


----------



## terripeachy

Mrs. W-When is your retrieval? yeah on 5 follies growing strong. :)

booger-I hope all goes well tomorrow. One more sleep and one more run. Yeah!

LadySosa-Just in case I don't get on the computer, same good vibes to you too.

sars-So awesome that the heartbeat was strong. :wohoo:

ERose-My girlfriend's son is named Miles. He's like 15 now, so not like it's a popular name, but he is a good kid. I'm going to vote for Miles. Although I do like both. I wouldn't be surprised if you changed it altogether once you get further along, but it's fun thinking about names.

beagle-Yikes..sorry you were almost sick at work. And glad your boss was happy for you and hugged you. That made me smile.

AFM-The nurse called me on Friday to discuss my genetic testing future, but I just let it go to voicemail. I didn't talk to my husband about it because he doesn't know/care, but now I'm wondering about the batch processing. The doctor told me that the price stays the same for 1 as for 8. So now I'm thinking that I should do a few fresh cycles to get the maximum number and then test them. Of course I want to do the overnight thing so that I can hopefully be prego sooner and get the answers right away, but say I send 2 off and they both come back as abnormal. Then I'm out $4k (if that's really the cost), and then I'll have to do another fresh cycle and another $4k for testing the next time. Making these types of decisions is so confusing/frustrating because none of it is in my control either way. So it's not like one way is better/worse/more cost effective, etc...


----------



## booger76

Well, I tried to go advanced to reply but it wouldn't work so I am just going to go the regular way..........less smilies and such.

Terri - If you have the patience, I think batching is the way to go. To me, it sounds like the best option all the way around. I have read where several ladies have done this. It really just depends on if you are in a big hurry. And I guess if you want to maximize your out of pocket expenses. Just my 2 cents. Thanks for the good vibes! I am ready (at least I keep telling myself that)! I do plan on making a nice long run today - it's supposed to be gorgeous out today and Spokane has such a nice path along the river.

Beagle and jkb - Obviously, I can't offer any advice on the cramping. They only thing I can say is that I read about a lot on various forums and such. It sounds pretty normal - but only you can decide if it gets to the point where you think it's something to be concerned about.

MrsW - When is your retrieval scheduled? Have you taken your trigger shot yet?? I really hope they get all five and they grow strongly for you!!!! My clinic is the closest one to where I live; good thing they have such high success rates, too! That's just one of the joys of living in the 4th largest state in the US.

Amy - Mateo and Maya would be super cute together!! But yes, I can imagine that when she was older she might not appreciate finding out that she was named after the dog. Only two more sleeps for you!!! Hooray!

How is everyone else?? We haven't heard from some of you ladies in a while - hope you are just busy and that everyone is doing well. :flower:

Well, I had a mini meltdown last evening. As you know, DH is at home. We got a bunch of snow yesterday so he really, really wanted to go backcountry skiing today. I told him I didn't want him to go. That I had been through a lot and that the finish line is so close, I didn't want anything to potentially get in the way of my transfer. I just have this (ridiculous) vision in my head of him going out and breaking a leg or something and then I have to come home and miss my transfer. He got super whiny about it - like I was asking him to never ski again. Anyway, I won out in the end but I hate it because I feel like the bad guy. I'm glad he stayed home, though. He sent me a message this morning saying the chimney needed to be swept so I said "Well, there's your project for the day so you won't be bored" Then I thought about him tumbling off roof........I am losing it!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Booger. I hope you got a nice run in today. It was almost 50 here today and it melted most of the shoveled snow away. We got about 5-6 inches yesterday so as long as we shoveled a couple paths, the sun melted it. Tomorrow it's back to cold temps though. 

I agree that I should do the batch process. I have insurance to keep trying so if I end up with eight abnormal embryos, that will be several times of trying and it is what it is. If there are some normal embryos, then I'll have the insurance to do a FET. Plus, I always have my motorcycle trip in July that I am supposed to ride to, so it may turn out that I'll just be taking shots while traveling to Canada and then transfer upon my return. I think that is the best option for now. Or if I get eight before July, I can do the transfer and then ride to Canada during my TWW. Thanks again. 

I'll be waiting for your update tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls, I have to work Monday and Tuesday, work is usually too busy to check in so I want to wish booger and Amy the best!!! I'm so excited for you girls can't wait to see those BFP coming up:)

Terri- I think doing the batches would be great. I didn't know that was even a possibility!


----------



## JCM

Hi all! 
Terri, I agree with exactly what Booger said. You are so patient. I really have to commend you for that. Plus, you always make smart rational decisions. 

Erin, I'm a Nolan fan and like Amy, I think of Miles Davis whenever I hear the name Miles! Haha too funny that's exactly what ran through my head, Amy! I love the middle name Steven. That's DHs middle name. : ) I'm also having an issue with the middle name "flowing" with the first name until this week...now I don't give a crap! Lol can you tell I'm still a miserable pregnant gal? But honestly, I came to the conclusion of it's not sounding like it flows because it's not like I say the name out loud or have to yell at her at all. Recently everyone started referring to her as "Charli" instead of "the baby" and now it feels like her name. Besides, nobody is going to call her by her full name except me and maybe the person that performs her wedding ceremony. Lol! I say, go with both names that you love and things will flow the more you say it. 
I'm SO STINKIN EXCITED for your transfer, Booger! You too, Amy! Btw, love the name Olivia. It was on my list too. 
Jkb, cramping like that is normal. I had it too. So annoying. It will come and go though if you're anything like me so eventually I just was able to ignore it. 

In other news....I did not lose my credit card but my info was stolen and someone made a card of their own with a magnetic strip of all my info on it. Isn't that awesome? People really suck. Spent 2k at Targets and Safeways all across the valley of Arizona. I can't believe that's a thing. You could give your card to a waiter to pay for dinner, they run the card through and then swipe it on a little card reader and then BAM! Fraud. So I had to call and put freezes on everything so nobody can open an account as me. So so annoying. So be careful and check your accounts every single day! This happened in 5 days. Unbelievable. At least American Express is handling it now. Nothing new here...hemroids, nausea, and acid reflux oh my! Lol I think this baby starts a fire in my throat every single night. I'm able to watch her entire body move through my skin. It's a little creepy...has anyone seen alien? It's like that. I brought DH coffee to work on Friday and we took a peek at her. She's always in a standing up position. Her feet are at the way bottom of my stomach and her head a hands are up by my belly button. Makes sense because she always kicks me so low and I swear I feel it right in the vagina. I hope she's having a blast in there...


----------



## sars930

Booger, hope you had a great run today!! Good luck on the transfer tomorrow!! We'll be thinking of you.

One more day Amy!


----------



## Amy1976

Just wanted to pop in real quick and say good luck to Booger!! I'm so excited for you that this day is finally here!!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - that is awful. I had someone steal my account number once...such a pain!

Terri - I think batching is a good idea especially if you have the insurance. Plus you can get a few good ones so you have frosties for siblings :)

Good luck to our transfers this week! Very exciting. I am trying to be patient in waiting for my u/s Friday. Ugh...time is creeping.

My nausea continues...but I can eat. My husband brought home pecan pie (I HATE i!). And this piece looked so gross. I said you have to eat that away from me. I can eat whatever I just can't really cook it or be around the food before I eat it. So if someone puts a plate in front of me, I can def eat it.


----------



## kfs1

I have soooooooooo much catching up to do but just wanted to just wanted to say Good luck today Booger!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Can't wait to hear your report. I'll check back in later ladies. *mwah*


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> My RE released me to my ob and I have an apt for Thursday. it hasn't been as severe as the one time on Thursday evening so I'm trying to hold out calling them. I know at this point there is nothing to add to my care. Just glad I haven't had spotting. Just curious if any of the girls have had similar pains with the uterus stretching

I had a lot of round ligament pain with Jack, one day so bad it felt like my appendix and they sent me to the ER b/c I had a fever. All was ok, just intense stretching. The other thing, if you get up too quick you might get some sharp pains, happens a lot to me and my friend who is 3 weeks ahead of me.

Sars, yeah for seeing the heartbeat!!! Such an awesome moment.

Erin, I have to say I like Miles a lot. It's a name that is getting popular here and it's such a cute baby name while also a great name as he grows.

Mrs W, 5 is a great number and you only need one. I know the security of wanting more than that, but I had 1 to transfer and 1 to freeze. It will all work out, trust that.

Booger I'm thinking of you!!

Afm not much to report, feeling the baby more and now dh can feel her too which is great. I'm getting winded more and more as each week goes by so bending down to vacuum moldings and getting into cleaning fits is becoming more arduous, still want to hit the gym and would have this weekend but we went upstate to see friends. It's so different this time since I'm chasing after a 14mo old and we live in a bigger house so there is more to do. I have to start thinking about the nursery and furniture as I want everything done by May...don't want to run around at the end like last time...I was in BBB 3 days before my water broke and the baby's head was hitting nerves in my pelvis and it felt like electric shocks that would make me say ouch, I freaked out the cashier...she had Ronald McDonald red hair, so many facial piercings she looked like she fell head first into a tackle box, and looked at me with horror like I was going into labor. Looking back being active the last trimester probably helped him come early. 

Hope you ladies had a great weekend!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Hopping on real quick to say "Thanks" for all the well wishes! It really means a lot and has helped me stay excited instead of nervous. 

My transfer isn't until 11:30 Pacific time (2:30 Eastern time) and then I have to drive the 4 hours home so you might not hear from me until later this evening or tomorrow morning. Just depends on how the drive home goes...... 

I can't believe the day is finally here!!!!!!

Oh, and Amy - good luck to you tomorrow if I don't get back on here today!!


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies~

Booger - hope the transfer went well today!

My clinic also didn't allow hubby in the room for the transfer. They wanted everything as sterile as possible.

Erin - I like both names but lean toward Miles myself. I am pretty sure we are going with Oliver Max since hubby hasn't budged and I have thought of nothing better. My sister's not happy (the kid who tripped her in kindergarten and broke her leg's name was Oliver) - but oh well. (My girls name was Alexandra.) 

Great home improvement pics!

Hi to everyone else - been a busy month - things should slow down starting the second week in march - so I'll have more time to comment. (always stalking though.)

My news of the week - people are going out of their way to give me their seats on the subway - I didn't even think I looked that pregnant in my coat...

Yay for all the transfers and scans this week!


----------



## terripeachy

moni-No update on the shower? How was it, what did you get? What was your fave item? How was the weather?

That's great that people are giving you their seat. They are supposed to, so good for them. Now you'll get used to it and mad when people pretend not to see you!

booger-you're going to make me wait until 6:30 my time to report?! I can't, I can't. HA!!HA!! J/K..let us know how it went when you can. You'll be pupo in a few short hours. Enjoy it!


----------



## moni77

Sorry - been a crazy week. The shower went really well - so much family that I had not seen in awhile. Even my cousin from New Orleans showed up (on Mardi Gras weekend no less!!)

The weather was a nice 70 degrees so I wore a dress and sandals. I got a lot of cute clothes and blankets. The biggest item was the pack n play from my mom. The funniest is the nose Freda - you actually suck the boogers out through a straw like tube (there is a filter so they don't go all the way) supposedly a lot better than the old suction tubes. That and I got a box of pampers - when I was 3 my mom had wrapped up some boots in a box of pampers and when I unwrapped it I started crying because I was too big for diapers...that's when I learned you can never believe in boxes!! That story has been around for awhile, so I was expecting the box of diapers - with diapers this time! The best part was seeing everyone - a good 30 people showed up! I had 3 friends show up with their new babies - 3 months to 6 months (all boys!) I made a joke about how the class of 96 only seems to be producing boys!

Next up is Massachusetts shower this weekend for hubby's family. Then (someone) will plan a NYC party (hopefully bbq if weather ever warms up) in April that will be coed and more party and less shower. I still haven't unpacked the baby suitcase and I have several boxes at work from things that were shipped directly to me (nice thing about registering at Amazon when you have family all over!)


----------



## brighteyez73

Good afternoon ladies,

How is everyone? 

AFM - Went to my baseline appointment and I have 8 follicles and everything looks quiet. My Estradiol level was 45.1 the last time it was 8.7 so dont know what that is about. I start my meds on the 25th and my next bloodwork and ultrasound is the 28th. So I will update you ladies once I get those results.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hopping on real quick to say "Thanks" for all the well wishes! It really means a lot and has helped me stay excited instead of nervous.
> 
> My transfer isn't until 11:30 Pacific time (2:30 Eastern time) and then I have to drive the 4 hours home so you might not hear from me until later this evening or tomorrow morning. Just depends on how the drive home goes......
> 
> I can't believe the day is finally here!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and Amy - good luck to you tomorrow if I don't get back on here today!!

Is it wrong that I want to chant "Booger! Booger!" like from Revenge of the Nerds? So excited for you!

Amy only one more sleep left until your big day!

Thinking good thoughts for both of you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Sorry - been a crazy week. The shower went really well - so much family that I had not seen in awhile. Even my cousin from New Orleans showed up (on Mardi Gras weekend no less!!)
> 
> The weather was a nice 70 degrees so I wore a dress and sandals. I got a lot of cute clothes and blankets. The biggest item was the pack n play from my mom. The funniest is the nose Freda - you actually suck the boogers out through a straw like tube (there is a filter so they don't go all the way) supposedly a lot better than the old suction tubes. That and I got a box of pampers - when I was 3 my mom had wrapped up some boots in a box of pampers and when I unwrapped it I started crying because I was too big for diapers...that's when I learned you can never believe in boxes!! That story has been around for awhile, so I was expecting the box of diapers - with diapers this time! The best part was seeing everyone - a good 30 people showed up! I had 3 friends show up with their new babies - 3 months to 6 months (all boys!) I made a joke about how the class of 96 only seems to be producing boys!
> 
> Next up is Massachusetts shower this weekend for hubby's family. Then (someone) will plan a NYC party (hopefully bbq if weather ever warms up) in April that will be coed and more party and less shower. I still haven't unpacked the baby suitcase and I have several boxes at work from things that were shipped directly to me (nice thing about registering at Amazon when you have family all over!)

Sounds like you had a great time. If you need suggestions on other gear that I found essential let me know. I basically had friends make my registry list with their "must-haves" and they were all very useful. I'm happy to hear people are giving up their seats, I didn't have the same experience.


----------



## booger76

Chant away!!! That made me laugh! I'll have to tell you guys the story behind my name sometime......it's pretty cute.

Time to start chugging my water and begin the agonizing wait with a full bladder.


----------



## Mrs W 11

J - I remember seeing my daughter rolling around like that, it is absolutely amazing, enjoy every precious movement. At the very end I could see the imprint of her hand or foot pressing out into my tummy as she stretched, that was so cool!! Praying I get to do it again! 

Bright that all sounds great! Excited for you to be starting! 

Booger good luck for your transfer today!! And Amy good luck for tomorrow!! 

Hello to everyone else!! 

I had another scan today and lining is 11mm (I know it's only mm but it was 6.5 on Friday so I was very pleased with that!) and there are now 6-7 good follies on my ovary and a bunch of tiny ones unlikely to do anything now. She did say that I should only expect half of the follies to have eggs in - what's everyone else's experience of that? I'm sure she knows best but I thought most had eggs in.

Anyway the result is that I trigger tomorrow night and egg collection Thursday morning!!! So excited and nervous!!


----------



## ERosePW

booger, thinking of you all day today! Cant wait for an update! You'll be PUPO soon, wuhu! :happydance: 

Amy, tomorrow is the big day for you, I KNOW you must be super excited too! I'll be anxiously awaiting your update tomorrow as well. :flower:

Mrs. W, I recall my RE saying the same... that they may not be able to get an egg out of every follie. But in the end, they did get an egg out of all of mine. In fact, if I'm remembering correctly, I think they may have gotten a couple extras that they weren't expecting (like maybe the trigger made some of the smaller follies grow big enough to get eggs, not sure!). Of course, there can always be a couple of eggs that aren't mature enough to last through fertilization, as happened to three of mine. Its so different with everyone. It sounds like things are going well for you so far! Happy to hear about your lining! 11mm is really good, since i think my RE was always looking for 10. :thumbup:

brighteyez, good to hear from ya. Glad your appt went well!

beagle, sorry for the nausea. I'm so glad you're able to eat though. I know some girls have difficulty keeping anything down when they're prego. I'm thoroughly enjoying MOST foods right now. Many things seem to taste ten times better than when I wasn't prego, its pretty funny. Makes my DH happy though, because he thinks I should be eating 10x a day. I've already gained 10 lbs, and I'm just in my 13th week, yikes.

moni, sounds like a great shower! I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself and got to see lots of people. Those are always good times. I hope you enjoyed the weather while you could too. :)

BabyW, so happy that you're getting to feel the LO moving around in there! I'm looking so forward to that day. Sorry that you're getting winded and tired more easily now, but I bet that's probably better than the constant nausea! I know you sure had a tough time with that!

Jen, great to hear from you! I'd been thinking about you, and hoping you were doing okay since you've been having kind of a difficult time! I'm sure you are SO ready for the day you can have her and hold her in your arms (and be done being prego, hehe).

terri, i think the batching sounds like a great idea! How smart of you to think of that. And the patience you have is awesome! Because of your perseverance, you are definitely going to be a momma someday soon. This is gonna work, I'm sure of it.

Hi to everyone!! :flower:


AFM, not much new to report... I had an OB appt last week and they used the doppler to hear the heartbeat again. I haven't been worried, but it's always nice to hear after a few weeks have passed since the last time. I'm going in next Tues for another scan. This will be the first one my OB has done, as the others were done at my RE. Looking forward to seeing the little guy again, and having a more updated scan picture. :) I'm feeling pretty good, for the most part. I do get headaches pretty frequently. I suppose that's hormonal? They feel a lot different from regular headaches, and I'm hoping its just another thing that goes away sometime during 2nd-tri. I'm about 13.5 wks, so hopefully entering that "babymoon" phase. ;)


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I follow a woman on YouTube who went through a cycle with NO good eggs. Then this past cycle she did PGS or PGD with 5 & ALL FIVE came back normal. I wonder if you could be so lucky...be all set to batch & end up with just an amazing cycle. I hope so. Because even though I think batching is a good idea, I would rather you not have to do more than one more IVF.

Erin - it sounds like you are entering the good phase with how you are eating. I read the other day they use to tell us to gain 10-25 lbs & now they say 20-40lbs. My numbers may be off...but the point is they are telling us to eat when we want to eat. Stay as healthy as possible...but feed that baby! I have not gained any yet...which is surprising. My start weight was a high day for me, so I have a little bit of a buffer.

Pot luck today at work...not a good thing for me! All I want to do is eat. I went back up completely full & got another big plate. I thought I would throw up but I kept eating...sounds horrible! Now I am sleepy...which reminds me...I don't feel overly tired yet. I thought that would hit by now. I was going to tell a coworker today I was pregnant...but then more people showed up upstairs.

Booger - the little one should be burrowing in by now!!!

Moni - glad your shower was nice. Did you mail the stuff back to your house? Or did you bring it back on your flight?


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Good luck today!! What time is your transfer?

Booger-Hope you are feeling great today after that long drive back and so many emotions going through your head. Are you back at work today?

ERose-10 lbs already?! nice! hee hee. 

Beagle-Sorry you're feeling like eating/not eating. 

Moni-Thanks for the baby shower report. That is a cute story about the Pampers.

I talked to my nurse last night and she said that the genetic testing at the overnight place is about $2100 and the other place is about $1700. I guess they scare you and say $3-4K,so that when you hear the real price you think you're getting a deal/sale. That's a good sales trick that companies play all the time, but I'm much more relieved to hear that it will be $1700. It's still covered with my HSA, so who cares, really, but I'll have more money for other things. The nurse thought that a batch would be good especially because if we have several different sample sets we will know that there is definitely something wrong. On the other hand, with several different batches we may get lucky. We have to do a blood test, and the lab will be able to tell whose side the abnormality is on. Again, not that it matters, but it's good info as far as I'm concerned. I am not sure of offspring of my husband's half siblings, so maybe the whole family knows they are not procreators. However, his dad has no problems. ha! Anyway, that's the latest.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Wishing you soooooo much luck today! Can't wait to hear your report. :)

Booger - My DH wasn't allowed in for my transfer either. And he didn't even get to watch anything on a screen. He just had to sit in the waiting room. It really would have been nice to have him in there. It's so emotional!!

Sars - Congrats on the great ultrasound. Love that little bean.

Mrs. W - Congrats on the 5 embies! When is your transfer again?

Terri - That's great that the testing is less than you thought. It sounds like you already have a solid plan when it comes to testing. Question: when's the latest that you can make that decision? When do they freeze? At 3 days or 5 days? Will you do a FET no matter what? I guess I mean, will you go ahead with testing if you get a good number in your first round?

JKB - I can't believe all of the movement you're feeling! I keep saying to my mom how I can't wait to feel something and she keeps saying, oh yeah - wait until he/she is kicking you in the ribs! :) Oh, and that really stinks about your credit card! I'm glad you caught it early.

Moni - Nice to hear that people are giving up their seats on the subway. That's how it should be!! :) And your shower sounds like it was amazing. I'm so happy that you had such a great time.

Beagle - Hope your nausea settles down soon. When's your next scan?

Brighteyez - Good to hear from you. Glad things are progressing.

Erose - I'm so happy that you're doing well, other than the headaches. I hope they go away soon!

All this talk about nurseries. Ahhh! We live in a small lake cottage so our nursery will be our small spare room until we can move into a bigger house in another year or 2. We started "organizing" in there but I'm with Babyw. I want to be organized sooner than later since I'm feeling OK right now. I have 2 weddings in May (one is in Florida) and we're trying to plan a surprise bday party for my mom the same weekend as my shower, most likely sometime in June. So I think being settled this Spring is the way to go. 

Nothing new to report. I've been feeling "twinges" but nothing concrete yet. I went in for a blood test last week and they did a quick ultrasound for me even though I wasn't scheduled. It was AMAZING to see how much the little bean has grown. Long legs and arms, sucking it's thumb. Unbelievable. My second trimester scan is 3/4 and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!!! :coffee:

Amy - Good luck to you today! I hope everything goes easy peasy with your transfer.

kfs - I am so happy to hear that everything is going so smoothly for you. :thumbup: I will likely be the same way about the baby's room and want to have everything done sooner than later. Nothing wrong with that!!!

Terri - That's awesome about the cost of your PGS being less than they told you. One would think that as more and more people go that route that it should get cheaper. I can't wait for your to get started again!!!! :happydance: I am working today. I'm working from home though - but only because we have this huge deadline on the project at work and I can't get anything done at my office lately due to distractions. I plan on working from home all week. We'll see. I'll likely need SOME human interaction later in the week.

Beagle - Well, it looks like your pregnancy symptoms are settling in nicely. :haha: Everything I have read says that 6 weeks is about the time when they usually do so you're right on schedule. I hope you aren't too nauseated! 

Erin - Crazy that you are already into your 2nd trimester. I hope it's your babymoon phase too and that it's all smooth sailing for you. I love hearing about you ladies who aren't sick - makes me hopeful that maybe I might have the same luck. :winkwink:

Mrs. W - Hooray for trigger!!! :happydance: Retrieval tomorrow!! Very exciting. Sending good vibes across the pond to you. :hugs:

brighteyez - Good to hear from you. Wahoo on getting started again!! :happydance: Keep us posted on how this cycle goes.

Moni - Awwww - your shower sounds lovely. I loved your Pampers story too. Super cute. It sounds like you had a great time. Awesome.

Babywhisperer - How cool that you can feel baby moving around in there already. :happydance: I hear is happens sooner with your second pregnancy. Sounds like you are already nesting a bit :haha:. I'm a bit of a neat freak myself so I completely get loving to have the house clean. It's kind of sad how much I enjoy the feeling after having thoroughly cleaned the house. Not sure where it came from because I was a total slob when I was younger. Although, my mother is a clean freak too so maybe it's just now catching up with me.

JCM - I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better! It sucks that you have been miserable pretty much your whole pregnancy. :nope: Ugh on your identity being stolen. That's awful. Have you seen the movie Identity Thief with Jason Bateman and Melissa McCarthy? That's all I could think about when you mentioned the card scanner thing. I really hope things get straightened out for you soon!! It's crazy to think I stimmed and went through retrieval not long after you and that I'm just now getting to transfer!

LasySosa - I hope you are enjoying your trip and that the weather has cooperated for you. :thumbup:

Hello to jkb, knitgirl and sars!!! How are you ladies doing??? :flower:

I feel like I left someone out - if I did, I'm sorry. It wasn't intentional. Just can't keep up these days.

Well, yesterday went well and I am all transferred!!! They had a number of ladies in the office who were also transferring so it was a little busy. But not bad - I was pretty much right on schedule. That's good because I thought my poor, little bladder was going to burst. They checked before and then let me empty a little - thanks goodness. It seems like everything went well and smoothly. It was kind of uneventful, really. When it was done, I was like "That's it?" and they were like "Yup"! But I guess that's what you want, nice and easy.

Oh, my doctor came into talk to me beforehand. He gave me a picture of our little embryo hatching out of it's shell (which I have attached) and said it looked great. Then he wanted me to confirm everything - that it was my embryo, that it was normal, my birthdate, all that crap you know. I think I have mentioned before that he is a little odd. Anyway, he mentions "Oh, I see here you don't want to know the gender. I'll have to figure out how to have you confirm that the embryo is normal without showing you the gender" (on the PGS report he wanted me to look at showing the number id of embryo we were transferring). So he covers that part up with a post it and then points to the embryo we are transferring but I could totally still see the gender through the post it note - so I know the gender!!! Smooth move, doctor. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ERosePW

booger, wow!! Look at that hatching embie! He/she was ready to go, huh?? I bet you'll have implantation quick. How exciting! And I can't believe you were able to see the gender through the post-it! When were you planning on finding out?? Were you planning on staying team yellow through the whole pregnancy, or were you just wanting to wait until you had an u/s? Well, now I'll be anxiously awaiting your test date.:thumbup:

Amy, good luck today Hun!! We'll be thinking about you and looking forward to an update. :flower:

terri, yes, 10 lbs already! It's okay right now, because I was only 106-107 lbs to begin with. But I imagine if I keep eating the way I've been eating, it will catch up with me. Great chat with your nurse about the PGS! I'm so happy it will be much cheaper than you expected. I didnt even know you could do blood testing to figure out which parent was the cause of abnormalities... They didnt mention that to me at all, or else I probably would've done it, because you know me, always the curious one! However, maybe I should be glad I didnt do it, just in case it was ALL ME, ha!

kfs, cute that you've been feeling twinges! I'm looking so forward to that. :) How nice that they did an unplanned scan for you. I bet that was a nice treat! 

DH is going out of town this weekend for three days, and I must admit, I'm actually kinda happy to have some alone time. Love that man to death, but I've always been the type of girl that needs ME time every now and then. The weather is going to be 70s/80s, so it will be nice to just lounge around my pool reading a book, have the house to myself, eat what/when I want without planning around someone else, watch some nerdy documentaries (that my DH won't get into). I'm always happy when he comes home, but seriously, a 3-day weekend alone is exactly what I need right now! Hopefully I don't sound selfish!


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!!!! :coffee:
> 
> Amy - Good luck to you today! I hope everything goes easy peasy with your transfer.
> 
> kfs - I am so happy to hear that everything is going so smoothly for you. :thumbup: I will likely be the same way about the baby's room and want to have everything done sooner than later. Nothing wrong with that!!!
> 
> Terri - That's awesome about the cost of your PGS being less than they told you. One would think that as more and more people go that route that it should get cheaper. I can't wait for your to get started again!!!! :happydance: I am working today. I'm working from home though - but only because we have this huge deadline on the project at work and I can't get anything done at my office lately due to distractions. I plan on working from home all week. We'll see. I'll likely need SOME human interaction later in the week.
> 
> Beagle - Well, it looks like your pregnancy symptoms are settling in nicely. :haha: Everything I have read says that 6 weeks is about the time when they usually do so you're right on schedule. I hope you aren't too nauseated!
> 
> Erin - Crazy that you are already into your 2nd trimester. I hope it's your babymoon phase too and that it's all smooth sailing for you. I love hearing about you ladies who aren't sick - makes me hopeful that maybe I might have the same luck. :winkwink:
> 
> Mrs. W - Hooray for trigger!!! :happydance: Retrieval tomorrow!! Very exciting. Sending good vibes across the pond to you. :hugs:
> 
> brighteyez - Good to hear from you. Wahoo on getting started again!! :happydance: Keep us posted on how this cycle goes.
> 
> Moni - Awwww - your shower sounds lovely. I loved your Pampers story too. Super cute. It sounds like you had a great time. Awesome.
> 
> Babywhisperer - How cool that you can feel baby moving around in there already. :happydance: I hear is happens sooner with your second pregnancy. Sounds like you are already nesting a bit :haha:. I'm a bit of a neat freak myself so I completely get loving to have the house clean. It's kind of sad how much I enjoy the feeling after having thoroughly cleaned the house. Not sure where it came from because I was a total slob when I was younger. Although, my mother is a clean freak too so maybe it's just now catching up with me.
> 
> JCM - I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better! It sucks that you have been miserable pretty much your whole pregnancy. :nope: Ugh on your identity being stolen. That's awful. Have you seen the movie Identity Thief with Jason Bateman and Melissa McCarthy? That's all I could think about when you mentioned the card scanner thing. I really hope things get straightened out for you soon!! It's crazy to think I stimmed and went through retrieval not long after you and that I'm just now getting to transfer!
> 
> LasySosa - I hope you are enjoying your trip and that the weather has cooperated for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Hello to jkb, knitgirl and sars!!! How are you ladies doing??? :flower:
> 
> I feel like I left someone out - if I did, I'm sorry. It wasn't intentional. Just can't keep up these days.
> 
> Well, yesterday went well and I am all transferred!!! They had a number of ladies in the office who were also transferring so it was a little busy. But not bad - I was pretty much right on schedule. That's good because I thought my poor, little bladder was going to burst. They checked before and then let me empty a little - thanks goodness. It seems like everything went well and smoothly. It was kind of uneventful, really. When it was done, I was like "That's it?" and they were like "Yup"! But I guess that's what you want, nice and easy.
> 
> Oh, my doctor came into talk to me beforehand. He gave me a picture of our little embryo hatching out of it's shell (which I have attached) and said it looked great. Then he wanted me to confirm everything - that it was my embryo, that it was normal, my birthdate, all that crap you know. I think I have mentioned before that he is a little odd. Anyway, he mentions "Oh, I see here you don't want to know the gender. I'll have to figure out how to have you confirm that the embryo is normal without showing you the gender" (on the PGS report he wanted me to look at showing the number id of embryo we were transferring). So he covers that part up with a post it and then points to the embryo we are transferring but I could totally still see the gender through the post it note - so I know the gender!!! Smooth move, doctor. :haha:

What an awesome pic!! Sounds like you have a super embie! I can't wait for you to test, test, test!!!

Amy, I thinking of you today girl!!

Jen, identity theft is so annoying, sorry hun. Unfortunately until our cc companies pay up to switch to the chip and get rid of the magnetic strip (which is like 1960s technology and super easily to duplicate) we will be in this mess for a while. My former neighbor was #3 guy at Citibank commercial bank in fraud and his mandate is to get them to finally upgrade to the embedded chip like they have in Europe. He's from Scotland and laughs at how behind the times we are b/c companies don't want to invest in better technology. After my Grandmother's break-in they realized the robbers took a paper with all of our 1st names and soc sec #'s since she opened accts for all her grandchildren and great grandchildren. We all have fraud warnings on our accts that we update every 90 days since the warning expires then.

As for weight gain in pregnancy, my Dr's are very specific that you only need an additional 500 calories a day while pregnant. I was super hungry with Jack and went a little overboard and I am trying my best to reign it in this time b/c it's hard to lose afterwards especially at my age with hypothyroid. 

Here's a helpful little thing my friend passed along this weekend. Jack is not interested in baby food anymore and keeps pushing to use utensils, so we put a bit of food on his fork and he holds it, but we guide it into his mouth. He sits there all proud. I was blanking on what to make for lunch and a friend who is a SAHM with daughter that naps 2x a day still so she has way more free time than I do, passed along an idea she found on Pinterest. She calls Pinterest, Life's Cheatsheet. They are little quiche cups that you make using cupcake tins. She puts eggs, a little cheese, spinach, peppers and sometimes turkey sausage into the molds and 25min later boom, lunch for the week for her little one. It took 15min to prep and 25min to cook and Jack loves them. They have just under 270 calories so I could have 1-2 as snacks during the day if I need. I'm not good with tracking how much I eat for dinner since I cut my dinner in half and feed it to Jack, next thing I know I'm hungry again and I realize it's b/c I am not eating enough for dinner. Anyway, in a world where I don't have much free time, these quiche cups for him are a huge time saver and I can use leftover veggies. If anyone else has any "life hacks" like this please share!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-That's an awesome picture, and yeah, your embie will be planting in no time. Woohoo! Hilarious about the post it note and the gender reveal. hee hee. Hopefully you can keep the secret from everyone else. I wish he had used his thumb instead of a thin, light pink post it. hee hee. I"m also glad you get to work from home. What did they say about any restrictions? Running/caffeine? 

ERose-Yay for a weekend alone! I was supposed to be going to NC this weekend with my bestie, but my oldest cousin passed away (I think she was about 90), and I will be the family representative at her service (unless my sisters decide to fly in). She passed on Sunday, so I am pretty sure the funeral will be this weekend. I just called my Godmother (who is her daughter), but there was no answer. I'll try again tonight. I don't mind not going to BFE NC where my friend lives. 

Jen-Someone just used my credit card last week too. They bought something at blockbuster (really?). I guess blockbuster online, and then they bought something at Southern OBGYN. A pap and a movie? hee hee. Luckily my bank is pretty good with that stuff, so they caught it quickly.

kfs1-The latest I can make the decision is before my cycle starts. The nurse is sending a referral today, and we have to get our blood tests and then we have to have a phone call with the testing facility for some reason or another. They will only send samples from 5-day blasts, and so, yes, I'm doing a FET because I want to get up to 8 embryos before I start. If I had a good batch of 5, then we may have to reconsider whether I go with 5 or try again for three more good embies, but I am doubtful to have 5, so I'm planning on doing fresh cycles a couple times. The ONLY good thing about the FET is that I wasn't bloated. hee hee. And I seriously had one bad needle stick and still feel it to this day. I'm sore in my right hip. I guess I missed the muscle.

BabyW- I call those things bacon breakfast cups, and put bacon around the outside and the filling inside. Yum yum..And my sister (mother of 4) would just drink a glass of OJ if she got really hungry. She is thin and stayed thin for the most part throughout her pregnancy. Of course, she was also doing aqua baby aerobics too, and she is a breastfeeding champion so she has lost her weight quickly. Thank goodness for Pinterest! I don't look at it though. I just hear about people pinning tons of stuff. hee hee.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sorry about your cousin Terri. 90 is amazing!!

I saw one recipe with the bacon around the cup, but Jack can't tear at the bacon strip just yet, still little bites, but he's getting his top incisors which will bring him to 12 teeth!! My nanny said the fact he eats more solid food encourages the teeth to come up sooner. He's trying to hide from the nanny today by crouching down behind a chair. She sneaks up and goes over the top of the chair and he shrieks laughing and stomps in place. Miss him today big time.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Booger - so glad to hear the transfer went well! What a great pic! And I cannot believe your doc accidentally showing the gender - argh. So careless! We are going to learn the gender, we can't go through the anticipation. How are you feeling?

Amy - Woohoo! Good luck today! I'm thinking of you!

Mrs. W - Good luck to you too! Today is retrieval, right? Let us know how it goes!

Beagle - love the floors! Sorry you're feeling nauseous. 

Erin - I love both Miles and Nolan! That's a tough decision! I think Beagle's right, throughout your pregnancy probably one name will start to sound 'right'. Nice on the three-day weekend alone! I am so jelly! Reading in the sun by the pool....mm...heaven..

Hope everyone else is doing great! 

We got home last night around midnight. I am so tired this morning. Our trip was an absolute blast tho. The weather was so-so, and on Sunday we encountered a bit of rain, but it wasn't bad tho. Strangely enough when you're in a convertible, and it is raining, the rain skims right over your head and you don't get wet, LOL. We visited Hearst Castle, stayed at the Madonna Inn in San Luis Obispo (SLO was my fave town!), went to the Santa Monica pier, stayed in Carmel in a B&B, drove the 17-mile drive in Pebble Beach...it was all an adventure! Oh, and lugging my needles/lupron around was interesting! We actually forgot the needles (but brought the lupron) so we had to find some needles in San Diego when we arrived. We went to a Walgreens and asked the pharmacist for some insulin needles- I am sure she thought we were junkies, LOL (it didn't help that I was all nervous to ask). The needles she gave us were 'short' needles. I used them anyways - but I was a little nervous that the fact that they were 'short' would mean that it wouldn't get the medication in properly. I hope it didn't negatively impact anything. :( 

This week is a little hectic - I have an onsite interview on Thursday with this new company. I'm a little nervous about it, def. focused mostly on that. It helps to distract me from next Tuesday! Tonight we go pick up our pup from my parents....I'm excited to see him. :)


----------



## JCM

Hahahahaa a pap and a movie! Hilarious. My new card came yesterday and it has a chip on it now. Plus, DH set my apple pay up on my phone and now anytime I use my card I get a little text that's says how much and where I spent money. So handy! The sad part is I don't know who did it so that new nail girl I started going to right before...what if it was her? People suck. 
My furniture is being delivered tomorrow so I'm really excited about that! I'll have to post a picture of it. It's called Nerva by Romina. It's one of those sets that grow with the baby. You can change it 4 different ways or something. My mom and sister are also doing my baby shower this month. Plus maternity pictures and 4D ultrasounds the beginning of the month. I'll be busy. Busy is good. Keeps my mind off the sickness! You know how everyone has a junk drawer? Well we have a junk island in our kitchen. 4 cabinets up top, 4 pull out drawers and 4 cabinets on bottom. I cleaned and organized the entire thing last week. Took hours. Then I power washed the 3 car garage. I was reading about active pregnant people never being overdue. Lol can you even imagine me overdue?? I can't even think about it! Lol! 

Erin, I had those same headaches. It's so weird, they never went away really and I still get them every other day I think but I hardly notice them. It's like background noise. Weird. Tylenol never helped so I gave up. They only get really bad when I don't get enough sleep. That's where I blame DH....he is such a loud snorer now! Sometimes at night, I whisper I could kill you...and then he rolls over. Haha! He's going hunting the last week of March. I'm like you, I need me time but only a couple of days. He will be gone 6 and I have his kids 5/6 of those days. Oy! I'll miss him but I want the bed to myself. Peeing 8 times a night started again and our two dogs sleep with us..do you know how hard it is to get my big body back into bed with 3 individuals that are passed out, dead to the world? It's like a game of Tetris and I sliiiiide myself in there. Oh and 10 pounds? Good for you! If I wasn't throwing up everyday I promise I would have doubled what you've gained. My dr says 25-35 is what she's expecting for me. My mom gained 60! 

Awwww, Booger I'm sorry the dr wasn't more discreet! Did you tell DH? I'm glad it went well! You're PUPO!!! Woooohooooo! I hope you get a super easy pregnancy but of course some symptoms so you feel pregnant! ; ) 

Kfs, I think I started feeling tiny tiny movements like little popcorn popping feelings around 18 weeks. Plus little cramps that I was confusing with gas pain maybe? Then, week 20, no mistaking a huge kick and it was weird, almost like I could hear it from inside my body. Very cool but really freaked me out the first couple of times. So funny about the ribs. I was up my usual 2am-5am this morning so I went to the couch to sit up and I swear she had climbed up the right side of my rib cage and was punching away. Rude. Lol ! The 2nd trimester was cool. They show you all of the parts and they're so big floating around in there! Empty your bladder...my tech had to keep pushing to make her turn so we could see a profile. Ouch! My poor bladder. I hope you get some big movement soon!!!

Good luck, Amy!!!

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Booger-Congrats on your embie sounds like everythin went well

terripeach-GL on your upcoming cycle

Babywhisperer-Soundslike you have an awesome nanny that your son loves. Hpe you are feeling better

LadySosa-Your vacation sounds awesome. GL on your interview
Beagle-So sorry you are not feeling too well. Hope you feel better soon

AFM-I've been lurking on this thread for the past two weeks as i wait on IVF in May. I joined weight watchers and lost a few pounds already so pleased with that and it gets my focus off ttc and gives me time to relax a bit.

GL to you all and have an awesome week!


----------



## moni77

Booger - Yay for the transfer and great embie pic!!!

Amy - thinking of you today!

My headaches got less infrequent as time goes on and they are less than once a week now. Not eating when hungry and not getting enough sleep seem to be my triggers.

I had flown southwest so that I could check 2 bags for free and brought a huge empty suitcase so I was able to bring most of the stuff home with me. My brother in law works for fedex so he will be shipping a couple of the bigger items to me. Plus I had registered at amazon and so those "smart" relatives had things shipped directly to me.


----------



## sars930

Amy: Hope everything went awesome today!! You&#8217;re PUPO.

Moni: The beautiful weather sounds awesome. So glad you&#8217;re shower went so well. That&#8217;s lovely your friends and family traveled near and far for you. Thank god for Amazon shipping. And yay for folks seeing you&#8217;re pregnant and giving up their seat.

Brighteyez: You&#8217;re almost there.

BabyW: I&#8217;d love to hear your suggestions. I feel like I have so much free time lately with all of the snow and limited exercise I&#8217;ve been doing lots of gear research. I want the least amount of stuff possible because our house is a city row home with limited storage. And I want stuff that is gender neutral and doesn&#8217;t scream baby if possible. With the 500 extra calories a day is that based on a 2,000 calorie diet? Or just 500 calories on top of what you normally eat? That&#8217;s a great life hack.

Mrs W: Good luck with the trigger and your retrieval. How exciting. FX for lots of mature eggs. I ended up with about 5-6 more mature eggs than they expected even though I had to stop my meds early due to OHSS concerns. Hope you get lots of mature eggs.

Erin: Glad to hear you&#8217;re feeling pretty good! Headaches suck. I got a lot of hormonal headaches when stimming so I&#8217;m curious to see if they come back as my hormone levels get higher. A three-day weekend, alone by the pool sounds divine. I&#8217;m reading a really good book "The Girl on the Train&#8221; right know, although the main protagonist is the most self destructive character ever and I&#8217;m ready to kill her.

Terri: I feel like that&#8217;s always the way with the IVF estimates. They give you the highest cost possible so you feel like man! I&#8217;m getting a great deal! They told me my anasthesia would be $100 more than it was and I felt like I got a damn good bargain. Haha. It sounds like if you have the patience the batch is the way to go, so you can draw some hard conclusions.
Is the blood test the genetic screen for things like Tay Sachs, MDA etc? Or are they able to test for something else?

Sorry to hear about your aunt but 90 is a long time to live a full life.

KFS: Aww!! Sucking it&#8217;s thumb on the U/S. That&#8217;s so awesome. Our nursery is our third spare bedroom and it is so small (7 by 9). We can fit a twin bed in there and a little furniture. I mapped out we can just barely fit the crib, dresser and a chair/glider. I want to keep our guest room for friends and family that visit. 

JCM: Boy you are having such a rough go lady! Hope you don&#8217;t see more fraudulent things popping up. DH&#8217;s card recently had $250 to a florist in California charged so they closed the account. The pin and chip technology is great. I have it on several of my cards, including the one I use primarily. They are great for overseas travel, you can buy train tickets from kiosks etc. 

Booger: So glad everything went well! But booooo to the doctor showing the gender. That stinks. Did you tell DH? Are you disappointed? I guess that takes away your fear of breaking down and finding it. Wow, I just looked at your embie. It was ready to move! Did you have assisted hatching or was it just that eager? I bet it&#8217;s getting snuggled in now.

LadySosa: Glad your trip was a fabulous relaxing time. Good luck with the interview! It&#8217;s the best when you get reunited with your pup after a trip.

Phew, I think that's everyone!

I'm still feeling really normal and not very pregnant. My boobs are huge. Like up at least a cup size and I'm already a DD. I'm going to have to buy some new bras soon, which I find a bit scary. How large will they go? I'm not overly tired and I haven't felt nauseous yet. Just occasionally dizzy if I stand up fast and car sick if I try to look at my phone as a passenger in the car. My next U/S is Tuesday March 3 and I've got my appointments scheduled with my OB as well. I have my nurse consult March 13 and the first U/S there 3/16. Little annoyed because my nurse called to say my RE prefer I wait until week 8 to start running again because I still have bilateral cysts left from the stimulation. I'd already started running once a week and I ran Sunday and Monday because they had said after the 6-week U/S I could start again.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Amy: Hope everything went awesome today!! Youre PUPO.
> 
> Moni: The beautiful weather sounds awesome. So glad youre shower went so well. Thats lovely your friends and family traveled near and far for you. Thank god for Amazon shipping. And yay for folks seeing youre pregnant and giving up their seat.
> 
> Brighteyez: Youre almost there.
> 
> BabyW: Id love to hear your suggestions. I feel like I have so much free time lately with all of the snow and limited exercise Ive been doing lots of gear research. I want the least amount of stuff possible because our house is a city row home with limited storage. And I want stuff that is gender neutral and doesnt scream baby if possible. With the 500 extra calories a day is that based on a 2,000 calorie diet? Or just 500 calories on top of what you normally eat? Thats a great life hack.
> 
> Mrs W: Good luck with the trigger and your retrieval. How exciting. FX for lots of mature eggs. I ended up with about 5-6 more mature eggs than they expected even though I had to stop my meds early due to OHSS concerns. Hope you get lots of mature eggs.
> 
> Erin: Glad to hear youre feeling pretty good! Headaches suck. I got a lot of hormonal headaches when stimming so Im curious to see if they come back as my hormone levels get higher. A three-day weekend, alone by the pool sounds divine. Im reading a really good book "The Girl on the Train right know, although the main protagonist is the most self destructive character ever and Im ready to kill her.
> 
> Terri: I feel like thats always the way with the IVF estimates. They give you the highest cost possible so you feel like man! Im getting a great deal! They told me my anasthesia would be $100 more than it was and I felt like I got a damn good bargain. Haha. It sounds like if you have the patience the batch is the way to go, so you can draw some hard conclusions.
> Is the blood test the genetic screen for things like Tay Sachs, MDA etc? Or are they able to test for something else?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your aunt but 90 is a long time to live a full life.
> 
> KFS: Aww!! Sucking its thumb on the U/S. Thats so awesome. Our nursery is our third spare bedroom and it is so small (7 by 9). We can fit a twin bed in there and a little furniture. I mapped out we can just barely fit the crib, dresser and a chair/glider. I want to keep our guest room for friends and family that visit.
> 
> JCM: Boy you are having such a rough go lady! Hope you dont see more fraudulent things popping up. DHs card recently had $250 to a florist in California charged so they closed the account. The pin and chip technology is great. I have it on several of my cards, including the one I use primarily. They are great for overseas travel, you can buy train tickets from kiosks etc.
> 
> Booger: So glad everything went well! But booooo to the doctor showing the gender. That stinks. Did you tell DH? Are you disappointed? I guess that takes away your fear of breaking down and finding it. Wow, I just looked at your embie. It was ready to move! Did you have assisted hatching or was it just that eager? I bet its getting snuggled in now.
> 
> LadySosa: Glad your trip was a fabulous relaxing time. Good luck with the interview! Its the best when you get reunited with your pup after a trip.
> 
> Phew, I think that's everyone!
> 
> I'm still feeling really normal and not very pregnant. My boobs are huge. Like up at least a cup size and I'm already a DD. I'm going to have to buy some new bras soon, which I find a bit scary. How large will they go? I'm not overly tired and I haven't felt nauseous yet. Just occasionally dizzy if I stand up fast and car sick if I try to look at my phone as a passenger in the car. My next U/S is Tuesday March 3 and I've got my appointments scheduled with my OB as well. I have my nurse consult March 13 and the first U/S there 3/16. Little annoyed because my nurse called to say my RE prefer I wait until week 8 to start running again because I still have bilateral cysts left from the stimulation. I'd already started running once a week and I ran Sunday and Monday because they had said after the 6-week U/S I could start again.

We used the Baby Einstein Neptune Exersaucer from 4/5mos on and freed us up to do things while Jack explored the mirror, piano, and pulled strings to make noises...he would squeak at himself in the mirror and smile. It helped strengthen his back and legs too.

Graco Jump n Jive doorway jumper/swing...Jack loved this thing and it got his legs strong. I would cook dinner and he'd swing so he could see me. Hilarious videos of him in that.

Swaddle Me velcro swaddles...basically a baby straight jacket that's easier to use than a blanket and harder to break free from. 

Sheet savers for crib sheet...need a crib that has slats on front and back sides, not a solid back as the ties need to be tied to slats/poles.

Life Guardian humidifier

Sound machine with white noise setting

Gowns with elastic bottom for first 2mos as you change diapers 10x/day

Dutalier glider with ottoman for nursing and rocking with microfiber fabric that's easy to clean

Temporal thermometer that you can use by hovering over baby's temples, doesn't wake them while they sleep.

Love the born free bottles

Gripe water to help them with constipation if you use formula, iron is very binding

IMHO Pampers swaddlers are the best, never a leak. Used Luvs and Huggies once and would never go back.

Order formula, wipes from Costco, larger and cheaper sizes

Used Amazon Prime for monthly subscription for diaper delivery, save 20%

Fischer Price Rain Forest bouncy seat

Never needed a true swing since Jack was a great sleeper but have one in the attic unopened

Bath tub seat for when they can sit up, got it on Amazon.
Bath time stool to sit on while giving them a bath, kneeling is for the birds

Mustela bath products for shampoo, Aveeno sensitive skin creamy body wash since Jack has very sensitive skin

There is also a pajama company that makes footies with magnetic buttons, easy off/on for pediatrician appts

Will add more as I think of them.


----------



## booger76

Terri - Sorry to hear about your Aunt!!!

So, I was a little disappointed that I found out the gender right away but it's still exciting! I did tell DH. I am horrible with keeping information from him so it was like the first thing out of my mouth when I got home.

We did have assisted hatching. At least we paid for it, so I'm assuming we had it......

I hope it's burrowed/burrowing in as well!!!! So my nurse made no sense yesterday when we talked about exercise. She says "No aerobic activity" and then goes on to say "but you can walk or get on the ellipitical and work out as long as you keep your heart rate below 140". I didn't ask because I just assumed "no running". I hate the elliptical so I guess the dog is going to get lots of walks in this week!!! I do want to make sure I keep my blood pumping and circulating well. She also said "no caffeine" and when I moaned she said, "well, one 8 oz cup of coffee in the morning is okay". Thank God because I didn't even think about trying to wean myself off of my morning coffee. It's about the only thing worth getting out of bed for in the morning.

We'll see what changes if I get a positive out of this. I'm going to need some form of exercise besides walking.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi all... just checking in :) Thanks for all the well wishes. It warms my heart having such support!!! :hugs:

Everything went well this morning. The only down side is that I had 3 embryos thawed (which is what I had left) and one didn't survive :( So I had 2 good quality blasts transferred. Not that I was going to transfer 3 but you know, it's sad losing one. They said they didn't need to do the assisted hatching because they were hatching on their own. They didn't look like they were hatching to me, one especially, but I'm not the expert lol.

DH and I took separate cars since he works in and around LA and he could just go straight from the RE without going all the way back home to drop me off. So everything is all dandy, I'm starting on my way home, so happy to be PUPO again. I'm about 10 minutes into my drive and I have to switch freeways so I get over and get on the interchange. As I get on I start to slow down since it's fewer lanes and curves as it merges into the other freeway. Well apparently this pissed the guy behind me off so he zooms around me and pulls up next to me and continues to drive, honk and flip me off. GRRRRR. I didn't cut him off or anything, just slowed down to be safe. I had to take like 5 deep breaths and then just decided to wave at him. When you know what I really wanted to do lol. So he just sped off. But it literally took me like 20 minutes to get back into my zen mood lol. Way to ruin my morning buddy. LA is well known for having the worst traffic in the country but I swear it has all the worst a-holes too. It made me think though, you never know what someone is going through. Would he still have behaved that way if he knew that I was just a fertility challenged woman leaving my Dr.'s office carrying what I hope to be my future child/children LOL!


Booger - I'm glad things went well for you too. I had the same exact problem as well. They were running a little behind so my bladder was about to explode. He let me go to the bathroom and he said pee for 5 seconds then stop lol. So that's what I did. When we did the transfer, he was like wow it's doesn't look like you went at all. You must be really uncomfortable. Ya think?? 
I'm sorry your Dr. ruined your surprise. Especially since you wanted to wait to find out. But now that you know, are you gonna tell us? :haha: LOL
When is your test date? Mine is March 9th. That seems so far away.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2435.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sars930

It seems your doctor is big on the 140 heart rate. How come? I haven't heard of it. I think it makes sense to lay low a few days after the transfer, sticking to walking, but after you should be able to run.
Overall, running is totally safe during pregnancy as long as you were a runner beforehand. It's not advisable to start running for the first time when you find out. 

I googled the 140 heart rate because I was curious and found this article FWIW: "When it comes to getting exercise, even your physician may have advised you to keep your heart rate at or below 140 -- but the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) abolished this edict years ago. "There isn't a hard-and-fast rule for heart rate anymore because it's not always a good indicator of how hard you're working," says Annette Lang, a New York City fitness expert specializing in pre- and postnatal training.
If you're very fit, you may find that getting your heart rate above 140 isn't particularly taxing -- but if you're an exercise newbie, that number might be far too high. The bottom line, according to Lang: Pregnant women should work out at a moderate level. How to know when you're there? Use the talk test as a measure of exertion; you should be slightly breathless but still able to carry on a conversation, says Jon Snyder, M.D., associate professor of obstetrics and gynecology at the New York University School of Medicine. If you're panting, slow things down, and if you're able to chat easily, ramp your effort up. As long as you feel okay, it's probably safe to continue with the activities you were doing prior to pregnancy, including running and spinning, says Lang. You might just need to take the intensity down a notch as you get bigger."

Hope the week flies by for you.


----------



## JCM

Haha Amy! My whole bladder situation was the same. He said go empty for 5 seconds and come back. I did and DH was in the room and saw my bladder on the monitor and said did you even go??? Haha I was so uncomfortable. 
Did anyone else get a Valium for transfer? I'm starting to feel like my dr gave it to me because I'm a crazy person. Lol! 
Booger, I have to keep mine below 120. You'll be allowed to exercise soon. Take this little break! I like my elliptical. I'm doing 90 minutes every other day as long as I'm not feeling too sick or dizzy. 
SARS, good luck with your boobs! I went from B to D so far and they are still going. These things are out of control! But so far no changes other than size of my actual boobs. 

Ladies, I will say one positive...no stretch marks or lines if hair down my stomach so I'll take that victory! Also, I had sex last week and everything immediately got swollen down there! Lol not like I can see but wow was I sore. I also had some light spotting the next morning. Totally normal apparently but freaked me out! So I'm staying away from sex. Poor poor DH!


----------



## sars930

Amy1976 said:


> Hi all... just checking in :) Thanks for all the well wishes. It warms my heart having such support!!! :hugs:
> 
> Everything went well this morning. The only down side is that I had 3 embryos thawed (which is what I had left) and one didn't survive :( So I had 2 good quality blasts transferred. Not that I was going to transfer 3 but you know, it's sad losing one. They said they didn't need to do the assisted hatching because they were hatching on their own. They didn't look like they were hatching to me, one especially, but I'm not the expert lol.
> 
> DH and I took separate cars since he works in and around LA and he could just go straight from the RE without going all the way back home to drop me off. So everything is all dandy, I'm starting on my way home, so happy to be PUPO again. I'm about 10 minutes into my drive and I have to switch freeways so I get over and get on the interchange. As I get on I start to slow down since it's fewer lanes and curves as it merges into the other freeway. Well apparently this pissed the guy behind me off so he zooms around me and pulls up next to me and continues to drive, honk and flip me off. GRRRRR. I didn't cut him off or anything, just slowed down to be safe. I had to take like 5 deep breaths and then just decided to wave at him. When you know what I really wanted to do lol. So he just sped off. But it literally took me like 20 minutes to get back into my zen mood lol. Way to ruin my morning buddy. LA is well known for having the worst traffic in the country but I swear it has all the worst a-holes too. It made me think though, you never know what someone is going through. Would he still have behaved that way if he knew that I was just a fertility challenged woman leaving my Dr.'s office carrying what I hope to be my future child/children LOL!
> 
> 
> Booger - I'm glad things went well for you too. I had the same exact problem as well. They were running a little behind so my bladder was about to explode. He let me go to the bathroom and he said pee for 5 seconds then stop lol. So that's what I did. When we did the transfer, he was like wow it's doesn't look like you went at all. You must be really uncomfortable. Ya think??
> I'm sorry your Dr. ruined your surprise. Especially since you wanted to wait to find out. But now that you know, are you gonna tell us? :haha: LOL
> When is your test date? Mine is March 9th. That seems so far away.

Phew Amy! That's stressful but glad it all went well and you've got two good looking embies. :happy dance: Sorry about losing the one that stinks.

I feel relieved I didn't have to have a full bladder for mine. Although, I thought I did b/c everyone seems to and I was about ready to burst when I got there. I was so relieved when I got to go.


----------



## moni77

yay Amy!!

Yeah - sex for me has not been the best. I am dry and super sensitive and swell after. We have started using a lubricant which helps with the dryness. And now, most positions push on the baby which is uncomfortable. Everyone talks about the increased libido - I thought I was weird that I am actually dryer...but I did some research and found it is not unusual. I had I think 2 great weeks where everything was amazing in the early 2nd tri - wish I had known it was going to go away!!


----------



## JCM

I've been waiting for my libido!! Haha! It's all just so uncomfortable...like I have too many "no don't do that" rules!


----------



## beaglemom

I can't shake the nervous feeling I have about sex right now. I know it is safe but I just have this paranoia. Maybe after the u/s Friday I will feel better.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Beagle* - Just do what you feel comfortable doing! I think that's probably a pretty normal things to worry about. I can't wait to hear about your scan on Friday. This is your first one, right?

*Amy* - Wahoo on your smooth transfer! I'm sorry that you lost one of your embryos. It's pretty amazing how attached we get to them! You transferred two nice looking blasts though! Maybe you'll be our second set of twin on here. :haha: My nurses marked a cup after they checked my bladder and told me to fill it to the line - when I got back in the room and they re-checked, they were like "OH, maybe we were a bit aggressive. Oops" But you could see on the US screen my bladder still filling up so it didn't take long for things to be where they wanted. My beta is a week from today!!! March 4. Seems like they are making you wait a bit longer - too cruel! 

*JCM *- That's awesome about the no stretch marks. I am sure to have them as I already have some from where I gained a bunch of weight in college and then lost it a few years later. No bueno. Oh well!! 

*Moni* - Too funny about your "two good weeks" comment. Sorry things aren't the greatest right now in that department!

*sars *- I looked at that very same information because the 140 number seemed very arbitrary to me. Then I started looking for scientific journal articles on the issue. Everything I came across (I only looked for research from the year 2000 to present) said that exercise is good but that if you haven't been exercising regularly before you got pregnant, take it easy and if you are already an exerciser, just don't tax yourself to the point of utter exhaustion (think, racing for your PR or something like that). So, I definitely plan to kick things up a notch after I get the all clear. I won't have to go back to my RE if this transfer works. I'll be going to my regular OB/GYN for an early scan, so I'll see what she says. I'm sure my RE is just being cautious since things seem so fragile right now. It's just frustrating because exercise is my stress relief and more than anything, I don't want to be stressed right now!!! Walking, walking, walking it is!

*babywhisperer* - Thanks for that list! I'll have to remember it's on here if things work out!!!

*prayingforno1* - Congrats on your weight loss!!! That's great!! :happydance: Any distraction is a good thing.

*LadySosa* - Glad your trip went well! And good luck on Thursday! Don't you just love getting your dog back after you've been away? I always love picking ours up - tails wagging and tongues hanging out because they are so happy to see you. :flower:

*Erin* - Oooooh, alone time!! I hear ya. My DH will be heading out for a little over week next week. I can't wait! :haha: Well, I say I can't wait. As long as beta goes well, it will be good to have some alone time. 

*kfs * - Your next scan is just a week away now! How cool that you are starting to feel twinges and such. That must be one of the most amazing feelings. :flower:

Hello to everyone!!! :flower:

Nothing new going on here. I mentioned in my comment to Erin that DH is going out of town next week. He is going on some long backcountry skiing tour in Canada for a week. They ski from hut to hut in Banff National Park. I'm so glad he is going. 1. For the alone time. 2. Because he's never done anything like this and it sounds amazing (I'm a little green with envy). He's going with a group of guys who have experience with this type of travel so he should be okay. I just really hope that my beta is positive next Wednesday. I mean, I hope it's positive for a number of reasons but it will be a bit sad to send him off the next morning if it's not.


----------



## jkb11

Morning girls:) wow lotssss of catching up!

Booger!! Can't believe the dr wasn't more careful with the cover up!!! I'm saying team blue for you;) your hubbys trip sounds amazing! You will get your positive and be able to chill and let little one get all snuggled in there.

Erin- I'm with you girl. I miss hubby when he's gone but I enjoy a couple days to myself and having to just revolve my schedule around what I want. Glad your feeling better.

Amy- sorry you lost a embryo. The two that were transfered are beautiful. Twins!!! Would be awesome. The whole drive home story.... I've been there. You never know what the person beside you could be going thru. Sorry the guy was such a jerk! People can be crazy.

Lady Sosa- happy to hear you had a great trip! You're next chica!! 

Beagle- I have avoided sex since my transfer:( I told my hubby after 24 weeks when the baby would be viable then we can do it. He said he doesn't want to chance it. But then followed it with "I miss it" . I feel like such a bad wife but seriously after we had sex with every one of my m/c it would start the next day. I know it's just me being over cautious but, I don't want to take any chance. I'm sure my progesterone just wasn't enouh to support the other pregnancys.

Moni- happy you had a great shower! Can't wait to see pics of nurseries being completed on here:) amazing how you had family and friends come from all over!

My first appt with ob was suppose to be tomorrow but they are calling for snow all night here and since in NC if there is a single flurry they shut everything down I called and changed it to today at 3:15. I'm hoping the dr will at least use the Doppler for fetal heart tones since I had the abdominal pain over the weekend. We have one at my work for orthopedic injuries and such but someone swiped it last week! I may still be too early for the Doppler tho. Usually it's between 8-12 weeks.


----------



## beaglemom

Praying - I so wish I had lost weight before IVF. My bump pics look just gross to me right now. But I want the record of how I looked, so oh well. Plus I feel like I am limited more to how much I can gain.

Amy - congrats on the transfer...sorry about the other embryo. But I bet you have 2 great ones & maybe twins!

Booger - sorry about the gender reveal. Seems to suck a little more because you couldn't experience that moment with your husband.

During my transfer, I did not have enough fluid, so I had to drink more. I am glad it was not reversed. I have no idea how I would have released only a little on my bladder.

We had a full snow day at work yesterday...so weird because no one expected it. We were all expecting light snow yesterday evening...but instead it all started Monday evening. It was nice being home all day with my husband. Back to work today. I am crossing my fingers for an early release. But the jury is still out & confused on what is next. My first scan is Fri & this weather seems to be making the days pass quicker. I just hope no interfering with my appt. If it seems bad, I will take the whole day off & head up super early. I am not missing this! I have waited too long!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Morning girls:) wow lotssss of catching up!
> 
> Booger!! Can't believe the dr wasn't more careful with the cover up!!! I'm saying team blue for you;) your hubbys trip sounds amazing! You will get your positive and be able to chill and let little one get all snuggled in there.
> 
> Erin- I'm with you girl. I miss hubby when he's gone but I enjoy a couple days to myself and having to just revolve my schedule around what I want. Glad your feeling better.
> 
> Amy- sorry you lost a embryo. The two that were transfered are beautiful. Twins!!! Would be awesome. The whole drive home story.... I've been there. You never know what the person beside you could be going thru. Sorry the guy was such a jerk! People can be crazy.
> 
> Lady Sosa- happy to hear you had a great trip! You're next chica!!
> 
> Beagle- I have avoided sex since my transfer:( I told my hubby after 24 weeks when the baby would be viable then we can do it. He said he doesn't want to chance it. But then followed it with "I miss it" . I feel like such a bad wife but seriously after we had sex with every one of my m/c it would start the next day. I know it's just me being over cautious but, I don't want to take any chance. I'm sure my progesterone just wasn't enouh to support the other pregnancys.
> 
> Moni- happy you had a great shower! Can't wait to see pics of nurseries being completed on here:) amazing how you had family and friends come from all over!
> 
> My first appt with ob was suppose to be tomorrow but they are calling for snow all night here and since in NC if there is a single flurry they shut everything down I called and changed it to today at 3:15. I'm hoping the dr will at least use the Doppler for fetal heart tones since I had the abdominal pain over the weekend. We have one at my work for orthopedic injuries and such but someone swiped it last week! I may still be too early for the Doppler tho. Usually it's between 8-12 weeks.

It makes sense to be cautious. I am lucky in this case because my husband has much lower drive than I do. But I keep having sex dreams, so I know my body wants it...but I just keep overthinking it. I have not talked to my husband about it. I don't want to put any negative thoughts in his head.

My dr (still the RE) never closes...or they try not to. So I am not going to worry about rescheduling right now. I am in Central NC closer to the eastern side. But I drive towards the center of the state in Raleigh...so hoping things aren't so bad.


----------



## sars930

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> *Beagle* - Just do what you feel comfortable doing! I think that's probably a pretty normal things to worry about. I can't wait to hear about your scan on Friday. This is your first one, right?
> 
> *Amy* - Wahoo on your smooth transfer! I'm sorry that you lost one of your embryos. It's pretty amazing how attached we get to them! You transferred two nice looking blasts though! Maybe you'll be our second set of twin on here. :haha: My nurses marked a cup after they checked my bladder and told me to fill it to the line - when I got back in the room and they re-checked, they were like "OH, maybe we were a bit aggressive. Oops" But you could see on the US screen my bladder still filling up so it didn't take long for things to be where they wanted. My beta is a week from today!!! March 4. Seems like they are making you wait a bit longer - too cruel!
> 
> *JCM *- That's awesome about the no stretch marks. I am sure to have them as I already have some from where I gained a bunch of weight in college and then lost it a few years later. No bueno. Oh well!!
> 
> *Moni* - Too funny about your "two good weeks" comment. Sorry things aren't the greatest right now in that department!
> 
> *sars *- I looked at that very same information because the 140 number seemed very arbitrary to me. Then I started looking for scientific journal articles on the issue. Everything I came across (I only looked for research from the year 2000 to present) said that exercise is good but that if you haven't been exercising regularly before you got pregnant, take it easy and if you are already an exerciser, just don't tax yourself to the point of utter exhaustion (think, racing for your PR or something like that). So, I definitely plan to kick things up a notch after I get the all clear. I won't have to go back to my RE if this transfer works. I'll be going to my regular OB/GYN for an early scan, so I'll see what she says. I'm sure my RE is just being cautious since things seem so fragile right now. It's just frustrating because exercise is my stress relief and more than anything, I don't want to be stressed right now!!! Walking, walking, walking it is!
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Thanks for that list! I'll have to remember it's on here if things work out!!!
> 
> *prayingforno1* - Congrats on your weight loss!!! That's great!! :happydance: Any distraction is a good thing.
> 
> *LadySosa* - Glad your trip went well! And good luck on Thursday! Don't you just love getting your dog back after you've been away? I always love picking ours up - tails wagging and tongues hanging out because they are so happy to see you. :flower:
> 
> *Erin* - Oooooh, alone time!! I hear ya. My DH will be heading out for a little over week next week. I can't wait! :haha: Well, I say I can't wait. As long as beta goes well, it will be good to have some alone time.
> 
> *kfs * - Your next scan is just a week away now! How cool that you are starting to feel twinges and such. That must be one of the most amazing feelings. :flower:
> 
> Hello to everyone!!! :flower:
> 
> Nothing new going on here. I mentioned in my comment to Erin that DH is going out of town next week. He is going on some long backcountry skiing tour in Canada for a week. They ski from hut to hut in Banff National Park. I'm so glad he is going. 1. For the alone time. 2. Because he's never done anything like this and it sounds amazing (I'm a little green with envy). He's going with a group of guys who have experience with this type of travel so he should be okay. I just really hope that my beta is positive next Wednesday. I mean, I hope it's positive for a number of reasons but it will be a bit sad to send him off the next morning if it's not.

Booger: that makes total sense. Thanks for the information. I went to an Ashtanga yoga class last night, which was a nice challenge. There is a prenatal class but I kind of feel like a fraud going there. I don't look pregnant in the least and I'm pretty thin. On the other hand, I know I should be skipping wheel and inversions in the regular class and I feel like a slacker doing that. It's great you've been having nice weather so you can walk. I'm sure your pup will appreciate it. Sounds like DH has an awesome adventure planned. I feel pretty good you'll be celebrating when you send him off. :happy dance:

JKB: Good luck on the appointment today! You have to do what makes you feel comfortable re: sex. You're not going to enjoy it if you've got that thought in the back of your head the whole time. There are other enjoyable things to try.

My RE actually told us no sex at my transfer due to the size of my ovaries. I've been feeling like it is probably OK now and interested in it but I forgot to ask at my scan. 

I work from home and my coworker was in the area at the last minute. I told her she could work from here for a bit. I realized after she sat down at my dining room table with her laptop our U/S is plastered on the fridge. :dohh: I'm hoping she has the good grace to keep her mouth shut because I'm pretty sure she saw it. 

We're good friends, she's just quite nosy and not the best at keeping secrets. And sometimes she puts her foot in her mouth. Like in August she said to me, so I guess you guys changed your minds about having a baby huh? And I said um, no. Then she was very apologetic and telling me about her sister's struggles and how she got pregnant on her first round of IVF. DH and I work together and he's much more private than I am about all of this. I've tried to respect his feelings and kept my mouth shut with my girlfriends from work.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Glad all went well yesterday. Sorry about the jerky driver near you. Hopefully you're back in your zen place by now.

Busy doing stuff...my cousin's funeral is now on Monday, so my sisters won't be able to fly in, but my dad is flying in. I thought that since the funeral was Monday I would still be able to go to NC this weekend, but now since my dad is flying in on Saturday, there's no way. I'm ok with it for real now. hee hee.

Fun went back to the SPCA on Monday afternoon. He was so happy to be back at the shelter. To me, that means they take good care of the dogs, and the dogs like being there and seeing all the workers. His checkup is today and I'm waiting to hear the results. He may have to go to swim therapy. I wonder if the foster moms can join them in the pool. HA!!HA!! I would love that. Anyway..i guess we'll see what the vet says and go from there. 

Other than that, :juggle:


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - we had a foster who we let swim in our pool so he would lose weight. He loved it. I would throw his ball to the end & he would bring it back. Kept doing it over & over so he was swimming laps. One day my husband was mowing & he looked over & the dog was just swimming away. Apparently he started swimming whenever he wanted...not just when we would go with him. Even when we weren't home. It was hilarious. My beagles hate the water though.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> booger76 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> *Beagle* - Just do what you feel comfortable doing! I think that's probably a pretty normal things to worry about. I can't wait to hear about your scan on Friday. This is your first one, right?
> 
> *Amy* - Wahoo on your smooth transfer! I'm sorry that you lost one of your embryos. It's pretty amazing how attached we get to them! You transferred two nice looking blasts though! Maybe you'll be our second set of twin on here. :haha: My nurses marked a cup after they checked my bladder and told me to fill it to the line - when I got back in the room and they re-checked, they were like "OH, maybe we were a bit aggressive. Oops" But you could see on the US screen my bladder still filling up so it didn't take long for things to be where they wanted. My beta is a week from today!!! March 4. Seems like they are making you wait a bit longer - too cruel!
> 
> *JCM *- That's awesome about the no stretch marks. I am sure to have them as I already have some from where I gained a bunch of weight in college and then lost it a few years later. No bueno. Oh well!!
> 
> *Moni* - Too funny about your "two good weeks" comment. Sorry things aren't the greatest right now in that department!
> 
> *sars *- I looked at that very same information because the 140 number seemed very arbitrary to me. Then I started looking for scientific journal articles on the issue. Everything I came across (I only looked for research from the year 2000 to present) said that exercise is good but that if you haven't been exercising regularly before you got pregnant, take it easy and if you are already an exerciser, just don't tax yourself to the point of utter exhaustion (think, racing for your PR or something like that). So, I definitely plan to kick things up a notch after I get the all clear. I won't have to go back to my RE if this transfer works. I'll be going to my regular OB/GYN for an early scan, so I'll see what she says. I'm sure my RE is just being cautious since things seem so fragile right now. It's just frustrating because exercise is my stress relief and more than anything, I don't want to be stressed right now!!! Walking, walking, walking it is!
> 
> *babywhisperer* - Thanks for that list! I'll have to remember it's on here if things work out!!!
> 
> *prayingforno1* - Congrats on your weight loss!!! That's great!! :happydance: Any distraction is a good thing.
> 
> *LadySosa* - Glad your trip went well! And good luck on Thursday! Don't you just love getting your dog back after you've been away? I always love picking ours up - tails wagging and tongues hanging out because they are so happy to see you. :flower:
> 
> *Erin* - Oooooh, alone time!! I hear ya. My DH will be heading out for a little over week next week. I can't wait! :haha: Well, I say I can't wait. As long as beta goes well, it will be good to have some alone time.
> 
> *kfs * - Your next scan is just a week away now! How cool that you are starting to feel twinges and such. That must be one of the most amazing feelings. :flower:
> 
> Hello to everyone!!! :flower:
> 
> Nothing new going on here. I mentioned in my comment to Erin that DH is going out of town next week. He is going on some long backcountry skiing tour in Canada for a week. They ski from hut to hut in Banff National Park. I'm so glad he is going. 1. For the alone time. 2. Because he's never done anything like this and it sounds amazing (I'm a little green with envy). He's going with a group of guys who have experience with this type of travel so he should be okay. I just really hope that my beta is positive next Wednesday. I mean, I hope it's positive for a number of reasons but it will be a bit sad to send him off the next morning if it's not.
> 
> Booger: that makes total sense. Thanks for the information. I went to an Ashtanga yoga class last night, which was a nice challenge. There is a prenatal class but I kind of feel like a fraud going there. I don't look pregnant in the least and I'm pretty thin. On the other hand, I know I should be skipping wheel and inversions in the regular class and I feel like a slacker doing that. It's great you've been having nice weather so you can walk. I'm sure your pup will appreciate it. Sounds like DH has an awesome adventure planned. I feel pretty good you'll be celebrating when you send him off. :happy dance:
> 
> JKB: Good luck on the appointment today! You have to do what makes you feel comfortable re: sex. You're not going to enjoy it if you've got that thought in the back of your head the whole time. There are other enjoyable things to try.
> 
> My RE actually told us no sex at my transfer due to the size of my ovaries. I've been feeling like it is probably OK now and interested in it but I forgot to ask at my scan.
> 
> I work from home and my coworker was in the area at the last minute. I told her she could work from here for a bit. I realized after she sat down at my dining room table with her laptop our U/S is plastered on the fridge. :dohh: I'm hoping she has the good grace to keep her mouth shut because I'm pretty sure she saw it.
> 
> We're good friends, she's just quite nosy and not the best at keeping secrets. And sometimes she puts her foot in her mouth. Like in August she said to me, so I guess you guys changed your minds about having a baby huh? And I said um, no. Then she was very apologetic and telling me about her sister's struggles and how she got pregnant on her first round of IVF. DH and I work together and he's much more private than I am about all of this. I've tried to respect his feelings and kept my mouth shut with my girlfriends from work.Click to expand...

Can you talk to her and plead with her not to say anything since this is a very private matter?

Amy, so happy the transfer went well, 2 is a great number, that's how many I had. And as far as the driver, he's a jerk and his driving will come back to haunt him. We were driving back from Upstate and a guy in a huge pick-up truck sped up just to cut me off and jammed on the breaks. I changed lanes to get away from him and he slowed down to yell, I rolled down all my windows and pointed to the carseat in the back and told him I would call the police as I had his plate #. He got off at the next exit. Road rage is real, and people are not thinking straight. Be careful ladies. 

As for libido, holy 2nd trimester sex drive Batman. It's intense as are the dreams. My friend used to wake up with multiple Os every morning...could you imagine??? Just waking up from sleep triggered it. I get crampy after bd so we don't bd often, maybe weekly, which considering we have a 14mo old and both work, is a miracle. I hope it stays like that, it's very important. 3 weeks until my next u/s...no availability the week before which is a bummer. I will be 21 weeks which is crazy...it's going faster so far. Hope everyone is hydrating and taking their prenatals!


----------



## sars930

BabyW: I'm hoping that since she didn't say anything immediately she won't. She does have a one-year-old and she waited until 12 weeks to tell. We knew she was pregnant but were nice and I chastised someone for harassing her once. So, I hope she remembers that. 

There's also a part of me that's hopeful she missed it. (Although, I think it is unlikely since it is on the side of my fridge because it is stainless and she was sitting on the side of my table that would face it.)


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> BabyW: I'm hoping that since she didn't say anything immediately she won't. She does have a one-year-old and she waited until 12 weeks to tell. We knew she was pregnant but were nice and I chastised someone for harassing her once. So, I hope she remembers that.
> 
> There's also a part of me that's hopeful she missed it. (Although, I think it is unlikely since it is on the side of my fridge because it is stainless and she was sitting on the side of my table that would face it.)

I hope she uses discretion. My manager pretty much told half my trading desk after I told him. Jerk.


----------



## beaglemom

I am lucky my boss seems to understand the discreet part of it. I think it is from going through 2 pregnancies himself. However, once it is public, I am sure he will tell EVERYONE he talks to. I am going to have to talk to him about that. I have no problem with the people at my building knowing. But I don't want everyone to know my business. It's kind of weird I guess. But even if I am about to pop, I only want the people I want to know to be told. I am a pretty private person about stuff like that...especially with work people. And I have a lot of customers who call a lot...I don't really want to hear him just telling all the customers I'm pregnant. I am probably weird though.


----------



## beaglemom

Did any of the pregnant ladies buy a doppler for listening to the heartbeat...or does anyone plan on buying one? They are not as expensive as I thought, so I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## sars930

Babywhisperer said:


> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> BabyW: I'm hoping that since she didn't say anything immediately she won't. She does have a one-year-old and she waited until 12 weeks to tell. We knew she was pregnant but were nice and I chastised someone for harassing her once. So, I hope she remembers that.
> 
> There's also a part of me that's hopeful she missed it. (Although, I think it is unlikely since it is on the side of my fridge because it is stainless and she was sitting on the side of my table that would face it.)
> 
> I hope she uses discretion. My manager pretty much told half my trading desk after I told him. Jerk.Click to expand...

Um total jerk. What an asshat.


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, yay for a successful transfer, and congrats on being PUPO!! I'd love to see another set of twins on here. :winkwink: Sorry about the embie that didn't make it. That happened with one of mine when I had them all thawed for PGS. There were 4, but only 3 made it to biopsy. I always just remind myself that since it didn't survive the thaw, perhaps that just means it wasn't strong enough to be viable anyway. Who really knows, but that's what I tell myself!

beagle, I was given a fetal doppler by a coworker who just had a baby and doesn't plan on having anymore. I was considering buying one, since they are so much cheaper than I thought. But then she mentioned hers and offered it to me. She just brought it to me today, so i haven't tried it yet, but will probably use it tonight.

sars, I hope your coworker will keep her mouth shut, yikes!! All of my friends/coworkers are good at keeping secrets, but DH's not so much! 

babyW, I can't believe your manager did that! It sounds like you have some really insensitive people at your work, I'm so sorry you are always dealing with stuff like that. My boss knew everything I was going through with mc's, IVF, and the very day that I got a positive test. She and I are really close too though.

Aww, Terri, do you miss Fun?? I would get so attached, i just know it! So sorry about your cuz... were you close? I'm sure you'll at least enjoy your time with your father. But I know you were probably kinda looking forward to that girls' trip.

booger, can't wait to hear about your BFP soon. :) I have a feeling you and DH will both get to enjoy your week... he on his trip, and you with your alone time. And both of you knowing you're pregnant. :thumbup:

jkb, did you get in for your appt today then? How'd it go? I think I saw my OB at 9+6, and they were able to get the heartbeat on their doppler.

As for sex, my libido was ZERO during the first 10 weeks or so. For so many reasons though... I felt awful with that thyroid thing, and could barely lift my head by the time evening rolled around... and with the Crinone, I just felt gross. Sex was the furthest thing from my mind, my poor DH!! I didn't deprive him the whole time though. I tried to get a good session in here and there. He was super understanding though... Since I started feeling better, and stopped the Crinone around the same time, my libido has gotten better. But I have to admit, I'm still not exactly dying for it. Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. My condolences to you and your family. Losing loved ones suck. :hugs:
I think the PGS testing at $1,700 is sooo great. We were thinking about it and decided not to but now I really wish I would have. It's one of those, if I knew then what I know now things. But we were quoted $4,000 as the actual price. I wonder if my clinic puts money on top of it for them? Had we been told $1,700 from the jump, I definitely would have done it. 

Erin - I love when DH goes out of town :haha: I know that sounds bad but it isn't lol. We need alone time, it's good for the soul :) I love that I get a chance to miss him too.

LadySosa - I'm glad you had fun on your trip. So nice to just get away sometimes. But then you come home all tired and you need a vacation after your vacation lol. Also, good luck tomorrow at your interview. 

Sars930 - I really hope your co-worker doesn't say anything. But if she did, it would be kind of like starting a rumor. How does she know it's YOUR ultrasound FOR SURE lol. I know it's far fetched but one of my BFF had her sister's ultrasound on her fridge just like that. Her sister sent out a picture of the first ultrasound to her family as the announcement. 

JCM - I wasn't given any valium but I've heard of lots of other woman who were given it. So you aren't crazy :) I'm actually kind of jealous lol. Although I don't know how well I could have controlled my bladder if I was too relaxed lol. 

Beaglemom - The only thing I've heard about the dopplers is that they can cause unnecessary stress sometimes, like if the baby isn't in a position to hear it or you can't find it and you start to panic. I read one woman who freaked out every time that happened and then ended up throwing it out because she was driving her Dr. crazy lol. 

I'm having a hard time being lazy today. My Dr. is one of those who wants you to be couch lazy for 48 hours. That is such a long time. Last time it was easy because I still wasn't feeling all that great from the drugs and the retrieval. This time is different because I feel so normal. I tried my best yesterday but wasn't perfect (but pretty good). Today I've totally blown it. I've done laundry, swept in the garage, took out the trash, went out to lunch, went to the bank, working a bit (at least I sit at a desk on my computer for that). But I'm trying not to worry too much about it since I know a lot of you are told to resume normal activity. I think my Dr. is overly cautious. 

I'm sorry for those of you that have had their identity or credit card numbers stolen. It really sucks. I had someone using my social security number for government assistance. Which is so hard because you can't do anything to protect yourself from it as it doesn't show up on your credit report. I only found out when I went to change my name after I got married. And I had to fight tooth and nail to prove that my social security number was MINE!! I was like I have ALL the documentation to prove it's me. Make the other person PROVE it's their number if that's what they're claiming. They're the one committing fraud. It was very frustrating.


----------



## terripeachy

Quick interruption. hee hee.
I got my new schedule! Looks like the first retrieval will be between March 25-29. I know it's not part of the front page, but I will be doing an FET if you want to update that for me, ERose. Goodbye "Remaining Fabulous." I barely knew ye. HA!!HA!

Back to you, Bob, which means juicing lemons until the cows come home for fresh lemonade storage.

Oh, and Fun is coming back on Friday for another four weeks. He's doing well, but they just want to make sure his implant is sturdy and solid before he goes up for adoption. :dog:


----------



## kfs1

Congrats on the transfer Amy!!! Can't wait until you and Booger go for your betas. :)

Terri - wooohooo for a new ER date! One step further towards your BFP. And, in the meantime, you'll be distracted by Fun. Awww - I'm sure he'll be so happy to be back with you. 

Hi everyone else! :)


----------



## beaglemom

Amy don't worry about the activity. I went shopping after. Not too strenuous, but visited a couple of places to get blue things! Then either the next day or day after, we went on a mini road trip so I was pretty active walking around that day. No harm done!


----------



## jkb11

Appointment went well! I uploaded a new ultrasound pic but it is upside down! I will mess with it later. But it is a 3d image and you can see her arm and legs so good in the pic in person! I'm in love!!!! I also got an explanation for the abdominal pain. I have a son that is almost 11. Think i mentioned really early on, we had no problems conceiving him, and he's perfectly healthy which is why I didn't feel like it was a genetic issue. And I was convinced it is an immune issue depending on baby's blood type. Anyways, he was an emergency c section because of the cord being around his neck. The dr said because of the scar tissue, with the uterus growing it will actually rip that scar tissue, causing pain. I feel comfortable with that answer. Also getting to see her heart still beating was great confirmation:) dr said no more ultrasounds til 18weeks. I will be playing with the one at my work in the mean time;) I have been too afraid to use it til now because I wasn't sure transabdominal would work but that is what they did today.


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - You're totally right. If it wasn't strong enough to survive the thaw, most likely it wasn't a keeper!!

Terri - Whoo Hoooo!!! That's only a month away. So excited that you're not warming the bench anymore :haha:

Thanks Beagle. :flower: That really helps to ease my worries!!

jkb11 - Congrats on the ultrasound. Great picture!! I love that you're in love. So precious!!


----------



## JCM

Lol Amy! I said that to DH! This Valium is gonna make me pee all over! I didn't...

BabyW! I had the dreams and woke up to orgasms. That was fun. Haha I was just so uncomfortable that sex was not needed. You give it up more than I do and I don't have a little baby! My stepkids keep me busy..so do my dogs. I need a nap. My furniture was delivered today!!! 
I'm in love with my nursery. I never want to leave it now. I'll upload pics tomorrow!


----------



## JCM

I hope this works...don't mind my super thrilled hubby! He's been on call the last two days and I made him move this stuff around a million times! It's a work in progress but we are moving along! I think I want newborn pictures above the crib...I'll change my mind a million times though!

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5sspsiq8.jpg


https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsocfe6wcu.jpg


----------



## jkb11

jcm- I got a Valium too for my transfer. Dr said they give it to help us relax so that the insertion of the catheter is easier. 

Amy- I'm sure you didn't over do it. My dr. Actually wanted me to carry on with normal life just no heavy lifting. She explained that not laying around will encourage better blood flow to the uterus. 

Terri--- yay!! Time to stop being fab and get busy mama;) the next few weeks will fly by having Fun back at your house !!! Can't wait for you to get that bfp.

I most certainly haven't deprived dh but "vagina" is off limits;) 

Funny story- working at the hospital with pediatrics I see all kinds of interesting names... Hubby and I call my "you know" va Gina . But pronounced like Regina with a V. Because I once had a mom that named her daughter that. I explained to her that was vagina and she just kept saying no it's like Regina but with a "va"
I have so freanking many but that one is my second to best -worst name!


----------



## jkb11

Jen ! I love the furniture! Looks beautiful!!! I saw on the pottery barn website where they had a new born pic and a framed footprint and framed handprint above the crib. It was soooo precious


----------



## JCM

That's what I was thinking!!! I'll have 3 pics spaced out on canvas. The little feet have to be up there! 
Hahaha we have ridiculous names too!


----------



## ERosePW

Jen, beautiful nursery! I love those windows in that room too. I'd probably never want to leave either! So precious.

Jkb, yay for a great u/s! The pic is so cute! Those days are just the best ever, aren't they?! Cracking up about that very unique name va Gina! Lol!

Terri, I changed you on the front page! I put you down for spring/summer since you might be doing multiple ERs prior to FET. But let me know if you have a better idea of a timeframe. :thumbup:

BabyW, I hope I'll get that great 2nd-tri libido! DH and I have always had a pretty good sex life, so that 1st-tri mess was a big change for us, and was almost a little depressing at times! 

So I just used my fetal Doppler, and I love it. It was nice to hear the HB again. Funny how that sound never gets old, hehe! I recorded it on my phone while I was holding it there, and texted the audio to my mom and my MIL. Kinda fun. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ERose-I was thinking about putting a season, but then it didn't really flow with what everyone else had, so FET was fine for me. Sounds good!

The nurse sent in the referral, so now hubs and I have to watch a video on genetic testing and then we have to have our phone conference and then we can do our blood draw. I'll watch the video today from work. Things are moving again and I'm glad to be off the bench and warming up for the big game. hee hee. 

Amy-I thought I said congrats, but if I did not, congrats!! So excited for you.

booger-How are you doing, mama? hee hee. That sounds pretty nice.

Jen-LOVE the nursery. The room is so big and the shutters are beautiful. I know I'm supposed to be looking at the furniture, but I can't get past the windows. I do love that little lamb though. And your hubs doesn't look exhausted, but content for a great accomplishment. hee hee.

jkb-Glad you had an awesome scan. I don't think I knew you had a son. Is he so excited for a little sister to protect? I always wanted a big brother.

brighteyez-Are you in your scan phase? How are things looking?

kfs1-When Fun returns we are definitely going to continue working on walking on the leash, sitting down before/after going outside. He is hard to control when it's time to get his leash on/off. He's too excited/happy. I have to get a ton of treats for practice, but I'm eager to have a project for a month.


----------



## kfs1

JCM - I LOOOVE your nursery. Just looks like a gorgeous room and I love the furniture.

Amy - I agree with everyone else. My RE said to act normal right after my transfer but to just not overdo it. It sounds like you were just doing some things around the house. I wouldn't worry.

JKB - Congrats on the great appointment! I always feel so much better after each one. It's hard to wait between appointments, right?

eRose - I'm intrigued by the doppler. Like I said above, it's hard to wait between appointments so it would be nice to have for some peace of mind for those days when you're feeling nervous.

Terri - We're all so excited that you're off the bench, too! And you have such a good plan that we know it's going to work out. Can't waaaaaaaaaaaaait!! :)


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - I love the grey. I was considering that. But I think I am going with a natural color. Looks great!

I ordered a doppler off ebay. We will see how it goes. Hopefully it won't stress me out. It is a sonoline B.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

I've been reading the thread but not posting as much. Lurking, if you will. :)

I decided to withdraw from the interview process. I started getting really stressed about it and decided to instead focus on making a baby! I don't want to be starting a new job when I'm preggo. Besides, the job I'm in currently, my boss has expressed support for me going to part time when the baby comes. I like that idea. 

Yesterday I had a u/s and bloodwork. Unfortunately my lining was at 7.5, not the 8 that they want. So, they are pushing out the transfer date a couple days. I go back tomorrow for more BW and u/s, then they will hopefully schedule it at that time. My nurse said I was reeally close, so it will probably be just a couple days later. Fingers crossed.

Jen - LOVE the nursery! So adorable! Your hubby does look a little tired, LOL.

Amy - Yay! Congrats on being PUPO! So excited for your beta results. Sorry about the lunatic on the highway. That can certainly deplete your good energy in a hurry. Loser had no idea the things you are going through! We encountered a crazy person in San Jose over the weekend. He was a pedestrian that we must've pissed off by being too close to the crosswalk - he was screaming obscenities at us (we're in the convertible, top down), then started chasing us when we drove off!! We were so scared!

Terri - Yay for getting started again! Buh-bye 'hanging out and being fabulous'! Haha. Awe, that is so cute about Fun and his swimming. I am glad the shelter takes good care of him. You are an angel for fostering!

Beagle - LOL, I love picturing your foster dog swimming in the pool when nobody's around. So cute. My dog hates water too. Woohoo for ordering a doppler!

Erin - fun about the doppler! I'd actually never even heard of them till just now. I am sure I will want to have one when the time comes.

Booger - how are you feeling?

Knit girl - haven't heard from you in a while! How are you?


----------



## LadySosa

Here's the bathroom progress! We got our ginormous medicine cabinet installed (DH and I tackled that - whew!) and hung up a pretty picture. I was a little bummed when we got the medicine cabinet cause it's off white, and the cabinets are bright white, so they look a little funny being two different shades of white. So, this weekend, I'm going to paint the medicine cabinet a bright white. Ugh so much work left still! Still have to do the drawer pulls and install towel rack and hooks. But it's coming along!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1141.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!:coffee:

*LadySosa *- Your cabinets look great. :thumbup: I can't really tell the color difference too much in the picture but that's a bummer you have to paint them to match. Oh the joys of home ownership!! I'm sure it was a tough decision but I think you made the right call by not interviewing and staying low-stress right now. DH and I work in different offices but for the same agency. There is a lot of cross over between the people we work with and we have implemented a rule that we are not allowed to talk about work right now. Sorry about your lining not cooperating. But a few more days to let it plump up should do the trick and you'll be right in the waiting game in no time!! Did they change your medications at all??

*Terri *- Hooray for getting the schedule for your first retrieval!!!! We're glad to have you back in the game!! :haha: I'm also glad that Fun is coming back to stay with you - maybe you'll be the one to adopt him. :winkwink: Mama does have a nice ring to it but I'm not ready to start using it myself - gotta make sure things are for real before I'll let myself start thinking that way.

*Erin* - Glad the doppler worked for you right away. It has to be very reassuring. :thumbup:

*jkb *- Oh, dear. I can't believe someone named their child that. Yikes! I've bet you heard it all. I feel sorry for teachers of the future since it seems like the pattern right now is the try and spell a child's name as oddly as possible. Oh, and the poor kids too. I think about them trying to apply for jobs in the future with this crazy name.......but maybe by that time they'll just seem normal. Your scan is amazing!! How sweet. :flower: Oh, and I used to live in New Mexico and there was this tiny, little town close to where I lived called Regina and they pronounced it the normal way to say vagina. I always found that so strange.

*JCM *- Wow!! Your nursery is beautiful. And huge!!! I love it. Those little lambs are too cute. I agree, I would want to hang out in there too. Good job to you and DH! :thumbup:

*Amy* - I agree with the others when I say try not to worry about being too active. It's doesn't sound like you did anything strenuous so I think you're fine. Although, I know it's always a little unnerving to not follow doctor's orders. In this case, it sounds fine! :flower: Also, that's crazy (and scary) that you had someone living off public assistance using your information. I'm sure that's more common than we know about. Ugh.

*babywhisperer* - I'm sorry your manager outed you like that. How unprofessional. Interesting dreams your having! :blush: I can only imagine trying to have intimacy while being pregnant, having a toddler and working full time. That's a lot! 

*sars* - Well, maybe she just though it was someone else's US photo. :haha: I think she'll keep her mouth shut - at least I hope so. If this transfer is successful, I plan to keep things a secret at work for as long as possible. I had a coworker who just had her baby a couple of weeks ago keep it a secret until about 18 weeks or so. I'd love to be able to pull that off but I'm guessing it's highly unlikely. We'll see what happens.

Hello to everyone else!!! :flower: Hope you are all doing well.

Nothing to report here. I have a blood draw tomorrow morning to check estrogen and progesterone levels. Trying to figure out what to do this weekend to stay busy and distracted. :shrug:


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, funny mine is a Sonoline B too. :) I was a tiny afraid of it stressing me out too, if I was unable to find the HB myself. But I paid attention to where my OB put his doppler at my last appt, and I used that same spot, and only had to move it a few seconds before I heard it. Baby moves around in there a lot, so it would fade in and out on me sometimes, but I would just move it a bit or push down a little more and I'd get it again. At some point while moving it around, I did hear my own HB, but it's easy to differentiate since ours is so much slower. Btw, if you run out of gel at any point, you don't have to order more u/s gel. You can use aloe gel or any kind really. I'm using aloe gel, because this one was given to me, so my friend had already used all the u/s gel, and at some point she ended up switching over to it as well.

LadySosa, bathroom looks great! I know its such a bummer when something shows up and isn't the way you expected/needed it to be! But at least painting is a nice quick easy fix. It looks great! Sorry your transfer was delayed a couple days. But its so close!! I'm super excited!

kfs, I totally agree! Right after I hear the HB at a doc appt, I'm happy and on a sort of high for several days, but after a couple weeks pass, I start thinking about it and want to hear it again, hehe!

booger, keeping busy is definitely the key!! You're 3dpt today, right? Omg, its even hard for ME to stay patient waiting for your test day! Hehe!


----------



## booger76

Mrs W - How did your retrieval go??? :flower:

Erin - Yes, I'm 3DPT. Your comment made me laugh. :laugh2: It's going to be hard NOT to test. 1. I just really don't want to be disappointed early if it a BFN. 2. It's kind of like a challenge of willpower to see if I CAN make myself wait. I never had a problem waiting in the past because I was never certain fertilization happened. Well, it's a whole different ballgame now since I know something was put in there! :ignore:


----------



## LadySosa

No, they didn't change my meds at all. I was bad about taking my meds on our trip, and I totally spaced on one dose of estrogen all together. I suspect that was the issue. Any other suggestions to make that lining plump??

Oh, BabyW - I can't believe your boss told everyone! I'd be really annoyed. The other day, my boss (she knows all that is going on) was in my office while our IT guy was installing a printer. She said to the IT guy, "Now, I heard some printer ink can be harmful, is that right? We don't want to hurt any mothers-to-be! Or, umm, anyone else!" He looked at me all confused. I just smiled politely and blushed. She TRIES to keep secrets, but she's not very good at it, LOL.


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry guys...this is a total rambling post.

I forgot to tell you guys...I FINALLY got reimbursed by my insurance for something in all this. My anesthesia was separate (for my retrieval). I paid her with a check. I submitted it & of course it took forever. It went towards my old plan where I had met the deductible. So I got it approved & the check finally came. Only $300 but I am still excited about it. Also I was looking at my claims. I had submitted a claim for my progesterone. I didn't expect it to be covered. Well I just checked & the insurance negotiated the allowable amount to $20! I think I paid close to $500. Not sure how that works, but I assume Walgreens Specialty will have to reimburse me. It will probably take forever though. That was such a shock to me. But on a down side, Walgreens (local) screwed me on my estrogen. I don't know if this is a repeat story. But I slacked on getting a refill. Then the snow hit. So I had only 1 pill...not enough to get me to another day. I probably could have been okay to skip a couple, but didn't want to risk it. So Rite Aid had to order it. So I took it to Walgreens. They had it. I come to pick it up & they claim my insurance will only cover 30 days X 1. They want me to take it 3X. So I knew it wasn't too expensive so I just paid the difference. But Rite Aid has been doing it for me this whole time. It was only $20...I will submit that too & see what happens.

So weird thing happening to me...I wouldn't call this cravings. But I start remembering good stuff I ate the day before & then just want to relive it. Like I had a chocolate doughnut & I kept thinking about that doughnut for like 2 days. Last night we had tacos & I kept thinking about it at lunch today. So I broke down & skipped my brow bag & got Taco Bell. Not exactly Mexican but good enough. But I don't feel like I just have to have it...more like remembering good food & tastes. I dunno. I have a feeling when cravings start for real they will be insane. I eat some weird combos already before prego.

Oh shoot...another short story. My mom said in her pregnancy with me she bought those little cherry pies at the store & devoured it on her way home. She claims this is why I have red hair. So I bought one the other day & took a pic & told her I was trying to brew a red head. She thought it was hilarious. She also claims coffee gave me freckles.


----------



## sars930

Amy: I agree that the light activity you're doing is totally fine. It's not like you went and ran a marathon.

Jen: What a beautiful nursery. It's a lovely room to begin with and I really like the furniture. That lamb rocker in the sweetest! I think the photos will look awesome above the crib.

JKB: I just cannot believe someone would name their kid that. The things people do blow my mind. I feel like naming a child is such a huge responsibility but clearly some folks do not agree.

Terri: So excited for you to be back in the thick of things!! And Fun training should be a great distraction. How old is he again?

LadySosa: The bathroom looks great. I'm sorry to hear about the delay but I'm sure you just need a few more days of regular meds, on schedule to plump up. More time for a few last glasses of wine :wine:
I think dropping out of the interview process is a good call probably. I've had a few job opportunities come up all in the last few weeks and I've been hesitant to leave a job I have been in for 8.5 years where I have supportive managers to jump into a new job in the middle of all this.

Booger: You've got the willpower of an endurance athlete for sure. 
I know exactly what you mean about not having trouble waiting before.

Beagle: I've had similar cravings like that. I had chili on Friday at a business lunch at the brewery where my running club meets after the run. It was all I could think about all week and I got some last night. We had burgers at a new restaurant Saturday and I keep wanting to go back. It is so strange. That's sweet about your mom and the pies! I've thought about getting a doppler too. I'm thinking I might wait a little longer. 
How did you get reimbursed for the anesthesia? Did your insurance cover it? My insurance offers no IVF coverage, only IUI. I have a $1,5000 deductible, so, I wouldn't get any money back for the anesthesia but that would get me to the deductible. (Then I still have a $3,000 coinsurance limit) Each one of my betas cost $120. I already have a $700 bill. I keep joking by the end of this pregnancy I could've bought a luxury car. My old insurance was awesome. They switched us Jan. 1. My co-worker spent ZERO dollars on her entire pregnancy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> I hope this works...don't mind my super thrilled hubby! He's been on call the last two days and I made him move this stuff around a million times! It's a work in progress but we are moving along! I think I want newborn pictures above the crib...I'll change my mind a million times though!
> 
> https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5sspsiq8.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsocfe6wcu.jpg

Love it! We did the boats from Pottery barn, nautical flag rug, boat mobile, sailboat lamp, and painted the room french grey which is a nice blue grey...love his room.


----------



## beaglemom

They told me at the office I might get reimbursed. She gave me an invoice with all the info I needed & I just went to my insurance website & filled out a claim form & sent it in. Your betas should be covered, too. So you may want to gather all that up & look in to submitting a claim. The betas for sure should count...just think if you didn't do IVF, you would still need prenatal blood work. My labs during IVF were not covered. Actually it was weird because the IVF blood was covered but my FET was not. I have a feeling they submitted it differently. But oh well. My betas I did at a local LabCorp & they just processed through insurance. I have not met my deductible this year, but my insurance negotiates the rates. So instead of $188 I only have to pay $20. So make sure you are putting things through insurance to get your negotiated rate & credit towards deductible.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Also, just passing along what my Dr said about dopplers, there was an FDA warning....probably not a big deal but worth mentioning. When he looks for the heartbeat he is super fast he finds it in 5 secs, listens for 5 secs and that's it. I mentioned wanting to get one when I was prego with Jack and he said he thinks people go overboard listening every day and for a long time each time. It gives off heat internally and he said they even try not to do ultrasounds every month anymore b/c studies have shown it isn't good. I know he is very conservative, but thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Also, just passing along what my Dr said about dopplers, there was an FDA warning....probably not a big deal but worth mentioning. When he looks for the heartbeat he is super fast he finds it in 5 secs, listens for 5 secs and that's it. I mentioned wanting to get one when I was prego with Jack and he said he thinks people go overboard listening every day and for a long time each time. It gives off heat internally and he said they even try not to do ultrasounds every month anymore b/c studies have shown it isn't good. I know he is very conservative, but thought it was worth sharing.

I actually was wondering about that. I didn't think the dopplers were strong enough to cause issues. Maybe it depends on the brand as well. Def worth considering.


----------



## sars930

beaglemom said:


> They told me at the office I might get reimbursed. She gave me an invoice with all the info I needed & I just went to my insurance website & filled out a claim form & sent it in. Your betas should be covered, too. So you may want to gather all that up & look in to submitting a claim. The betas for sure should count...just think if you didn't do IVF, you would still need prenatal blood work. My labs during IVF were not covered. Actually it was weird because the IVF blood was covered but my FET was not. I have a feeling they submitted it differently. But oh well. My betas I did at a local LabCorp & they just processed through insurance. I have not met my deductible this year, but my insurance negotiates the rates. So instead of $188 I only have to pay $20. So make sure you are putting things through insurance to get your negotiated rate & credit towards deductible.

Thanks for the information. I'll have to check into the anesthesia. The betas are covered. But the negotiated rate was $120 down from $430. Each beta they tested the HCG, my progesterone and estradiol. Each one ran $30-45 plus $15 per office visit. And since I haven't met my deductible I have to pick up the entire tab.


----------



## jkb11

I'm having spotting today along with abdominal pain. I'm trying to just lay in bed. The tech did push really hard on my abdomin for the transabdominal yesterday but I'm sure she does that to all women coming in there that are1st trimester. I also did color my hair colored yesterday but had her double wash to ensure it was off my scalp and we only left on minimum amount of time. I called both ob and RE and they both said just hydrate and pelvic rest, both of which I have been doing. Praying it stops and all is fine.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> I'm having spotting today along with abdominal pain. I'm trying to just lay in bed. The tech did push really hard on my abdomin for the transabdominal yesterday but I'm sure she does that to all women coming in there that are1st trimester. I also did color my hair colored yesterday but had her double wash to ensure it was off my scalp and we only left on minimum amount of time. I called both ob and RE and they both said just hydrate and pelvic rest, both of which I have been doing. Praying it stops and all is fine.

I am sure everything will be fine. I hope it calms down for you.


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> Also, just passing along what my Dr said about dopplers, there was an FDA warning....probably not a big deal but worth mentioning. When he looks for the heartbeat he is super fast he finds it in 5 secs, listens for 5 secs and that's it. I mentioned wanting to get one when I was prego with Jack and he said he thinks people go overboard listening every day and for a long time each time. It gives off heat internally and he said they even try not to do ultrasounds every month anymore b/c studies have shown it isn't good. I know he is very conservative, but thought it was worth sharing.

I'm actually surprised to hear that any doctor has ever done ultrasounds every month. My OB only does 2 ultrasounds throughout an entire pregnancy. And my RE only does one or two before release. As for the doppler, I don't plan on using every day. I'm too lazy anyway! If I just feel like hearing it, I now have it recorded on my phone, so I can just replay any time. I'll just use the doppler during those times that I start to worry a little bit and need some peace of mind. But I haven't been too much of a worry wart so far.


----------



## ERosePW

jkb11 said:


> I'm having spotting today along with abdominal pain. I'm trying to just lay in bed. The tech did push really hard on my abdomin for the transabdominal yesterday but I'm sure she does that to all women coming in there that are1st trimester. I also did color my hair colored yesterday but had her double wash to ensure it was off my scalp and we only left on minimum amount of time. I called both ob and RE and they both said just hydrate and pelvic rest, both of which I have been doing. Praying it stops and all is fine.

I'm sorry you're dealing with this right now... Even though I'm sure it's nothing and all is well, I know its hard when you're the person going through it. I've heard about staying hydrated before... My RE had told me in advance if I had any spotting, to make sure I was hydrating, as that's a common cause of spotting (which I had not heard before). I feel like I have read TONS of stories of women having spotting and abdominal cramps or discomfort during pregnancy, and were always totally 100% fine!:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Jkb- I hope it's just a little irritation. Rest should do the trick. 

Sars-fun is probably about 7 or 8 months now. It'll definitely be a nice distraction.


----------



## sars930

jkb11 said:


> I'm having spotting today along with abdominal pain. I'm trying to just lay in bed. The tech did push really hard on my abdomin for the transabdominal yesterday but I'm sure she does that to all women coming in there that are1st trimester. I also did color my hair colored yesterday but had her double wash to ensure it was off my scalp and we only left on minimum amount of time. I called both ob and RE and they both said just hydrate and pelvic rest, both of which I have been doing. Praying it stops and all is fine.

Rest up JKB! I'm sure it's nothing. Just a little cramping and spotting. That said, I know it is absolutely impossible not to worry. Try to relax, rest up, drink lots of water and get DH to wait on you hand and foot tonight. I know it sounds kooky, but when I'm anxious/mind racing, I find some deep breathing really helps and to just focus on the breathing. Think I'm breathing in, I'm breathing out. 

Terri: Ah, so he's still a super energetic pup! You've got lots of fun with Fun ahead!


----------



## JCM

Thanks for loving my nursery! I can't wait to put a baby in there! 

Beagle, I've been thinking about a chocolate donut for the last 15 mins of reading. Lol dunkin donuts sounds amazing. 

Jkb I hope it's not too painful. Maybe your cervix is a little irritated? 

Terri I wish I could foster. I want to wait another year to be sure there's no chance of a dog getting parvo from anything. My dog had it a year ago and I'm paranoid! I also think of getting a new dig every other week right now. I need to be put in time out! I love animals.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, tomorrow is your ultrasound, isn't it? I bet you're so excited. :) Can't wait to hear how it goes! I can honestly say my two ultrasounds were two of the happiest days I've ever had in my life.


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh I am so excited. And my mom is coming which is really great. I know she is excited but she doesn't really ask me anything. So it was nice when I texted my appt to her & she asked to come. The place is an hour & a half for us. My mom is the other way, so she is meeting us halfway then driving to work another hour & a half after for her night shift. I know she will be so tired which makes it even better she wants to come. We aren't so great at expressing emotions...so our actions are important. I had to cancel plans with my friend who lives near my dr...but she gets it.

Jen - sorry to cause a donut craving :)

I had a friend who ate out with us & gave us all her leftovers. She said she couldn't handle them. She was pregnant at the time. Wondering if I am getting that way. I think I want to eat out so much because I am not involved with the food beforehand. Thinking about preparing food makes me feel so blech...even putting leftover pasta in a bowl to heat up.

I am thinking about telling my work earlier. We will see how I feel after tomorrow. It is just so weird I have to lie about such little things. Like I was telling a lady my awesome kohls deal story...we always share kohls stories. Anyways...I bought my husband a green shirt & tie for his new store. The neighborhood markets Walmarts are green. I also bought a little Monster Inc plush for the baby. Just such a small thing to have to omit or lie about.


----------



## jkb11

Beagle- good luck at your us today. Can't wait for the update


----------



## Mrs W 11

Beagle good luck today x

I had my ER yesterday, all went well and got 6 eggs which I was really pleased with. Sadly only 2 have fertilised :( they are going to be checked tomorrow and either transferred tomorrow or Sunday.

Hi everyone xx


----------



## terripeachy

That's not bad, Mrs. W. You only need one and the sooner they can get it back inside where it belongs, the better. Hopefully tomorrow.

beagle-Can't wait for the update. Glad your mom is going out of her way to be with you. How exciting.


----------



## jkb11

Mrs w glad your retrieval went well! 2 is a perfect number! I know it is hard seeing some not fertilize though. Will you transfer both or just one and freeze the other? Rest up and hydrate well


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies. This is the hardest bit so far. 

If one embie looks good quality they will only transfer one as I'm under 37, if they both look the same and are medium or low quality they might discuss putting 2 back. They also only freeze eggs if they get to day 5 blast so given that they will transfer the highest quality one back inside, my chances of getting the lower quality one to blast are quite slim. 

X


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Also, just passing along what my Dr said about dopplers, there was an FDA warning....probably not a big deal but worth mentioning. When he looks for the heartbeat he is super fast he finds it in 5 secs, listens for 5 secs and that's it. I mentioned wanting to get one when I was prego with Jack and he said he thinks people go overboard listening every day and for a long time each time. It gives off heat internally and he said they even try not to do ultrasounds every month anymore b/c studies have shown it isn't good. I know he is very conservative, but thought it was worth sharing.
> 
> I'm actually surprised to hear that any doctor has ever done ultrasounds every month. My OB only does 2 ultrasounds throughout an entire pregnancy. And my RE only does one or two before release. As for the doppler, I don't plan on using every day. I'm too lazy anyway! If I just feel like hearing it, I now have it recorded on my phone, so I can just replay any time. I'll just use the doppler during those times that I start to worry a little bit and need some peace of mind. But I haven't been too much of a worry wart so far.Click to expand...

Monthly u/s's are fairly routine for high risk pregnancies. Being 39, IVF, thyroid issue makes me borderline, if I had multiple losses I would be deemed high risk for sure. 

Jkb I'm sorry you're experiencing this sweetie. rest, drink plenty of fluids, and relax. If you are around the time af would normally come this could be the reason. How bad is the abdominal pain? When I had my bleed they said if there truly was a problem the blood would be bright red with clots, and the pain would be very intense. Try and remain calm.


----------



## terripeachy

You can't predict the future, so we will just have to wait and see what happens. The two that fertilized may both be strong and make it to blast stage. No giving up hope just yet! I'll be patiently awaiting your results.

I made an appointment for our phone consultation on Monday evening regarding the PGS. They watched the video and it was basically telling me the same stuff I already know...'old WOMEN have abnormal embryos, blah blah...and the rate of abnormality is 75%.' If we can get eight embryos, I'll be perfectly fine with two normal embies to transfer. HA!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good luck Beagle, enjoy the moment!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Mrs W - good luck...I hope they stay strong & grow! This was def the hardest part for me...waiting for the end result of the eggs.

Terri - I really think your new plan will be great. I think I told you already but I a woman on youtube went through one pgs with nothing then the next all 5 were normal. So you never know. Seems our egg/sperm unions are just luck of the draw sometimes.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I am so excited & just ready to go already! Counting down the minutes...leaving work in just 2 hours!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Babywhisperer said:


> Monthly u/s's are fairly routine for high risk pregnancies. Being 39, IVF, thyroid issue makes me borderline, if I had multiple losses I would be deemed high risk for sure.

Ah, that's right, I forgot about high risk pregnancies... Ya know, you've got me thinking about this now... I'm 38, IVF, and 2 chemicals in the past. I have friends over 35 who were seeing a high risk specialist simply due to age alone. Two of them had IUGR where baby didn't have enough room to continue growing, so both were either induced or had c-sections a few weeks early. I'm beginning to wonder why my OB wouldn't suggest I see a high risk doc. Does this normally only come up further into the pregnancy? Not that I want to have to see one, but with my friends' situations (even though IUGR has nothing to do with age) it does make me wonder which OBs recommend it and which don't.... any thoughts?


----------



## ERosePW

Mrs W, like everyone is saying, you only need one to get prego!! I'm glad they are staying on top of it and might do a day3 transfer if they feel its necessary. I'm sure your two will be just fine, and you may end up having one to freeze for later too. Keep us posted!

terri, as much as we all hang out on these forums, I have no doubt that video was all stuff you already knew, ha! But nice that you watched it anyway. You never know when a new bit of news might pop up that you didn't know. So how's DH acting through all this? Is he showing a little more emotion or interest during this one than he has the others?


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> Mrs W, like everyone is saying, you only need one to get prego!! I'm glad they are staying on top of it and might do a day3 transfer if they feel its necessary. I'm sure your two will be just fine, and you may end up having one to freeze for later too. Keep us posted!
> 
> terri, as much as we all hang out on these forums, I have no doubt that video was all stuff you already knew, ha! But nice that you watched it anyway. You never know when a new bit of news might pop up that you didn't know. So how's DH acting through all this? Is he showing a little more emotion or interest during this one than he has the others?

It is probably easier to watch the video having the prior knowledge. Sort of like when I went in to talk about IVF. I had most of the knowledge so it made it easier to follow when new info was introduced. It also helped me explain things more to my husband afterwards. I think he was a little overwhelmed. Much more than me.


----------



## moni77

MrsW - I only had 3 fertilize - it only takes one!! 

Erin - I am high risk but still seeing my regular OB - I think she is good to handle high risk as well. I go in for the fetal Doppler scans EOW with a special perinatologist but other than that, I see the same docs. No other "reg" ultrasounds are planned. 

Beagle - ugh, why is your appointment so late!!


----------



## beaglemom

moni77 said:


> MrsW - I only had 3 fertilize - it only takes one!!
> 
> Erin - I am high risk but still seeing my regular OB - I think she is good to handle high risk as well. I go in for the fetal Doppler scans EOW with a special perinatologist but other than that, I see the same docs. No other "reg" ultrasounds are planned.
> 
> Beagle - ugh, why is your appointment so late!!

Ha ha! I think they make follow ups that involve the dr later in the day & leave the mornings open for u/s & procedures. But also since it is so far to drive, I asked for the latest I could go so I could still put in a half day of work.


----------



## terripeachy

ERosePW said:


> terri, as much as we all hang out on these forums, I have no doubt that video was all stuff you already knew, ha! But nice that you watched it anyway. You never know when a new bit of news might pop up that you didn't know. So how's DH acting through all this? Is he showing a little more emotion or interest during this one than he has the others?

Not really. I don't think that he's NOT interested, he just doesn't seem to want to ask questions or talk about it, so I talk, make suggestions and he always says ok. I'm over his lack of emotions. I am doing what's best for me. :haha:


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Monthly u/s's are fairly routine for high risk pregnancies. Being 39, IVF, thyroid issue makes me borderline, if I had multiple losses I would be deemed high risk for sure.
> 
> Ah, that's right, I forgot about high risk pregnancies... Ya know, you've got me thinking about this now... I'm 38, IVF, and 2 chemicals in the past. I have friends over 35 who were seeing a high risk specialist simply due to age alone. Two of them had IUGR where baby didn't have enough room to continue growing, so both were either induced or had c-sections a few weeks early. I'm beginning to wonder why my OB wouldn't suggest I see a high risk doc. Does this normally only come up further into the pregnancy? Not that I want to have to see one, but with my friends' situations (even though IUGR has nothing to do with age) it does make me wonder which OBs recommend it and which don't.... any thoughts?Click to expand...

My Dr is not just a high risk obgyn, but he has high risk patients and non high risk patients. Chemicals don't really put you in the high risk category. Health history like high blood pressure, clotting issues, and other more serious issue play a far more critical role. I am borderline due to my thyroid, age, fertility issues, and a procedure I had when I was younger that could have compromised the integrity of my cervix. I know friends who are high risk and they have a lot that has to be monitored very closely like diabetes. I chose this Dr due to his background in high risk obstetrics, and based on the recommendations of a few people. I found out after I started going that it is the same practice that J Lo used...not that it really matters, but she can have any Dr she wants and she chose the founder of this practice. At the end of the day they monitor my thyroid more often and I have appts every 4 weeks. I had an easy pregnancy with Jack, just an awful delivery. I love 3 of the Drs there but def not the one who delivered Jack, she is full of herself. For whatever reason I always hear that people who have a hard time getting prego have easy pregnancies or an easy delivery. I had an easy pregnancy. Jen you might have an easy delivery girl!!!!

As a side note for ladies with cramping, water, water, water. We need 2x the amount of water than normal due to the increase in blood. Drink at a minimum 80oz a day. Most cramping is from dehydration. I always hear while at the Dr them telling nurse to call the patient back and tell them to drink more water.


----------



## jkb11

Babywhisperer said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Monthly u/s's are fairly routine for high risk pregnancies. Being 39, IVF, thyroid issue makes me borderline, if I had multiple losses I would be deemed high risk for sure.
> 
> Ah, that's right, I forgot about high risk pregnancies... Ya know, you've got me thinking about this now... I'm 38, IVF, and 2 chemicals in the past. I have friends over 35 who were seeing a high risk specialist simply due to age alone. Two of them had IUGR where baby didn't have enough room to continue growing, so both were either induced or had c-sections a few weeks early. I'm beginning to wonder why my OB wouldn't suggest I see a high risk doc. Does this normally only come up further into the pregnancy? Not that I want to have to see one, but with my friends' situations (even though IUGR has nothing to do with age) it does make me wonder which OBs recommend it and which don't.... any thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> My Dr is not just a high risk obgyn, but he has high risk patients and non high risk patients. Chemicals don't really put you in the high risk category. Health history like high blood pressure, clotting issues, and other more serious issue play a far more critical role. I am borderline due to my thyroid, age, fertility issues, and a procedure I had when I was younger that could have compromised the integrity of my cervix. I know friends who are high risk and they have a lot that has to be monitored very closely like diabetes. I chose this Dr due to his background in high risk obstetrics, and based on the recommendations of a few people. I found out after I started going that it is the same practice that J Lo used...not that it really matters, but she can have any Dr she wants and she chose the founder of this practice. At the end of the day they monitor my thyroid more often and I have appts every 4 weeks. I had an easy pregnancy with Jack, just an awful delivery. I love 3 of the Drs there but def not the one who delivered Jack, she is full of herself. For whatever reason I always hear that people who have a hard time getting prego have easy pregnancies or an easy delivery. I had an easy pregnancy. Jen you might have an easy delivery girl!!!!
> 
> As a side note for ladies with cramping, water, water, water. We need 2x the amount of water than normal due to the increase in blood. Drink at a minimum 80oz a day. Most cramping is from dehydration. I always hear while at the Dr them telling nurse to call the patient back and tell them to drink more water.Click to expand...


Thanks babyw. I am definitely staying super hydrated. I'm having more spotting today. Just called ob office back and asked to have a dr call me. Wondering if I should do an extra crinone?? Yesterday the Rn that called me back pissed me off. Her comment was "well if it's going south there's nothing you can do about it" I'm not wasting my time fooling with idiots like her anymore. I know it's not a genetic issue due to PGS. I was at 76 oz of water a day but have bumped it up since the cramping started.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

*Beagle * - Good luck this afternoon! That was very sweet of you to ask your Mom to go with. She's going to love it!

*Terri* - Interesting that they are making you do all this educational stuff about the genetics. I think it's great but it's funny how different every clinic is....we had none of that. Not sure if that's because we talked about the PGS in our very first consult with your doctor or if they just don't do it. But I do think it's good to find out all the information first - whether your clinic does it or you self educate.

*Mrs W* - Hooray for your retrieval being over! Sorry you're disappointed in the fertilization. :nope: Two is good!!! I am hopeful for you. Hang in there!! :flower:

*jkb* - I hope you're feeling better today!! :flower:

Howdy to everyone else!!! It's Friday! :happydance:

As for me, nada. I don't feel anything. Actually, that's not true. I feel anxiety and despair one minute and then the next, I'm still hopeful. But I'm also starting to feel like AF is coming. I nomally have a 10-11 day luteal phase so this would be about right. I know the progesterone should keep her away but I guess stranger things have happened.
Ugh. I hate this crap. I had my progesterone and estrogen checked this morning - waiting for the call from the nurse to see how it looks. :shrug:


----------



## booger76

jkb - We must have cross posted. Sorry you're dealing with this!!! Sometimes nurses just don't know how to say the right thing. I hope you get some answers as to what is going on soon. :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

booger76 said:


> jkb - We must have cross posted. Sorry you're dealing with this!!! Sometimes nurses just don't know how to say the right thing. I hope you get some answers as to what is going on soon. :hugs:


Thanks booger- I just want to make sure I'm doing everything I can. Positive thinking chica! You're gonna get that positive:flower: Are you still gonna hold out on testing? I admire you girls that can do that.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Happy Friday!

Jkb - sorry you're dealing with this. Hang in there chica, I am sure it is nothing! I hope you get an answer soon! I know it's easier said than done, but try to remain calm.

Beagle - good luck today! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!

Mrs W - It's hard when you don't get as many as you'd hoped, but the others are right, it only takes one! I got 45 eggs retrieved, and I was on cloud nine! Then after the 5 days they dwindled down to only 4. I was pretty bummed at the amount of attrition. But, I know I only need one good one.

Afm - more bloodwork and u/s. My lining was at 8! Just barely. Yay! So now I am waiting on a call from my nurse with the blood test results. I'll know at that time if/when we can schedule the transfer. She said it will likely be Thursday, Friday or Saturday. So we shall see. I am starting to feel anxious ladies!! This is it!! it is starting to feel real!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Monthly u/s's are fairly routine for high risk pregnancies. Being 39, IVF, thyroid issue makes me borderline, if I had multiple losses I would be deemed high risk for sure.
> 
> Ah, that's right, I forgot about high risk pregnancies... Ya know, you've got me thinking about this now... I'm 38, IVF, and 2 chemicals in the past. I have friends over 35 who were seeing a high risk specialist simply due to age alone. Two of them had IUGR where baby didn't have enough room to continue growing, so both were either induced or had c-sections a few weeks early. I'm beginning to wonder why my OB wouldn't suggest I see a high risk doc. Does this normally only come up further into the pregnancy? Not that I want to have to see one, but with my friends' situations (even though IUGR has nothing to do with age) it does make me wonder which OBs recommend it and which don't.... any thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> My Dr is not just a high risk obgyn, but he has high risk patients and non high risk patients. Chemicals don't really put you in the high risk category. Health history like high blood pressure, clotting issues, and other more serious issue play a far more critical role. I am borderline due to my thyroid, age, fertility issues, and a procedure I had when I was younger that could have compromised the integrity of my cervix. I know friends who are high risk and they have a lot that has to be monitored very closely like diabetes. I chose this Dr due to his background in high risk obstetrics, and based on the recommendations of a few people. I found out after I started going that it is the same practice that J Lo used...not that it really matters, but she can have any Dr she wants and she chose the founder of this practice. At the end of the day they monitor my thyroid more often and I have appts every 4 weeks. I had an easy pregnancy with Jack, just an awful delivery. I love 3 of the Drs there but def not the one who delivered Jack, she is full of herself. For whatever reason I always hear that people who have a hard time getting prego have easy pregnancies or an easy delivery. I had an easy pregnancy. Jen you might have an easy delivery girl!!!!
> 
> As a side note for ladies with cramping, water, water, water. We need 2x the amount of water than normal due to the increase in blood. Drink at a minimum 80oz a day. Most cramping is from dehydration. I always hear while at the Dr them telling nurse to call the patient back and tell them to drink more water.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks babyw. I am definitely staying super hydrated. I'm having more spotting today. Just called ob office back and asked to have a dr call me. Wondering if I should do an extra crinone?? Yesterday the Rn that called me back pissed me off. Her comment was "well if it's going south there's nothing you can do about it" I'm not wasting my time fooling with idiots like her anymore. I know it's not a genetic issue due to PGS. I was at 76 oz of water a day but have bumped it up since the cramping started.Click to expand...

I know it doesn't help to hear the nurses say that, but that's exactly what they said when I had a bleed at 7/8 weeks. They said if something is happening it will happen, and there is no preventing it. They did stress the fact that the blood would be very bright, heavy, clots, and the pain not just cramping but very intense.

What color is the spotting? Brown or light pink more often than not is really nothing to worry about.


----------



## jkb11

Lady! Yay for the lining being 8!!!! Do you prefer a certain day or are any of them good for you? We are gonna have a lot of bfp coming up:)


----------



## jkb11

Sorry baby w we were posting at same time. Yesterday it was light pink today was more red. I'm not having pain today but was yesterday and last Sunday and the Thursday before I had intense sharp pains but then the US on Wednesday everything was fine. My blood pressure has actually been really good to the point that I think I need to lower my meds. I have appt with my primary care dr in a few weeks but I think I'm going to ask my ob to refer me to a high risk because they would be better at managing than a primary doc.


----------



## LadySosa

The sooner the better! Haha. I am hoping for Thursday.

It's funny ever since this morning I have this weird feeling in the pit of my stomach. Like excitement but nerves at the same time. I am having a hard time focusing on work!


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Friday Ladies...

jkb11 - Can't they let you come in for an ultrasound? Seeing and hearing the heartbeat would put you at ease. What a witch nurse. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.

Beagle - Can't wait to hear about your appointment.

LadySosa - Yay for your lining being at 8!! So exiting, you're getting so close :)

Mrs. W - Did you do regular fertilization or ICSI? Sorry if you said already and I missed it. Two is still a good number. There are many woman who are only left with a few or less on the day of transfer and are now pregnant. I know it's hard to not be disappointed though. 

Booger76 - I am feeling the exact same way you are!! I don't feel anything at all either. And my mood jumps from hopeful and positive to discouraged and doubtful. I remained much more positive through my last 2ww. I don't know what the difference is this time. I keep telling myself, it's only been 3 days, relax. *sigh*


----------



## jkb11

LadySosa said:


> The sooner the better! Haha. I am hoping for Thursday.
> 
> It's funny ever since this morning I have this weird feeling in the pit of my stomach. Like excitement but nerves at the same time. I am having a hard time focusing on work!

:thumbup:that's completly normal! I would be worried if someone wasn't a little nervous. We are trying to be responsible for a sweet little life:) hope you get your wish and get to go Thursday!


----------



## jkb11

Amy1976 said:


> Happy Friday Ladies...
> 
> jkb11 - Can' they let you come in for an ultrasound? Seeing and hearing the heartbeat would put you at ease. What a witch nurse. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.
> 
> Beagle - Can't wait to hear about your appointment.
> 
> LadySosa - Yay for your lining being at 8!! So exiting, you're getting so close :)
> 
> Mrs. W - Did you do regular fertilization or ICSI? Sorry if you said already and I missed it. Two is still a good number. There are many woman who are only left with a few or less on the day of transfer and are now pregnant. I know it's hard to not be disappointed though.
> 
> Booger76 - I am feeling the exact same way you are!! I don't feel anything at all either. And my mood jumps from hopeful and positive to discouraged and doubtful. I remained much more positive through my last 2ww. I don't know what the difference is this time. I keep telling myself, it's only been 3 days, relax. *sigh*


I just had a US on Wednesday so I doubt they would do another one this soon. I am concerned about stoping my meds... I am supposed to start weaning next week. I think I will extend a little extra by just using what is remaining.

I remember being 3 days after and that was the hardest point for me. Because it's still to early for symptoms or a test. Hang in there girls! You're almost there!


----------



## beaglemom

Here he is. I could see the heart but not hear it. Another scan next week and then I am off to the ob.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150227_155943.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LadySosa

Oh wow! So cool Beagle! He looks like a little bean!


----------



## jkb11

Adorable! Congrats beagle!! Isn't it amazing seeing that little flicker:)


----------



## moni77

Yay!! Great pic!


----------



## booger76

Yay, Beagle!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo beagle!! Derek looks awesome. How happy was your mom?? How happy are you!??


----------



## LadySosa

Yeah! Transfer scheduled for Thursday! Yeehaw! I am so excited!


----------



## jkb11

LadySosa said:


> Yeah! Transfer scheduled for Thursday! Yeehaw! I am so excited!

Awesome news lady!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: enjoy your last non prego weekend:winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

jkb - your nurse is dumb...ignore the negative & stay positive. It is true nothing you can do either way, so staying positive certainly doesn't hurt anything. One of the youtubers was told over & over her spotting meant not viable. She cried her eyes out. Got doubling betas & had to BEG for progesterone which she had on her 1st pregnancy. Got her P & a new dr I think...now she is like 24 weeks. Stay positive.

Booger - I know how hard this is. I was convinced it would work up until I transferred. I was convinced it failed & all the money was for nothing. Shows what I know. The negativity is normal...just keep picturing him (or her) burrow in. And remember the cramping can be a good thing. A lot of us are still having cramps. I don't know if it was the pregnancy, but the days before a positive I was on the couch all day with abdominal cramping & going to the bathroom.

Amy - ditto to you except I am sure you are more anxious because of your loss. But just remember Erin. You last embryo was probably just not normal. That's what the cause of most early ms & cp. Odds are the ones you put in this time are keepers :)


----------



## beaglemom

My mom thought everything was just amazing. I told her about pgs but she still asked the dr how did they know the sex. The dr did not give us a pic. When I was getting dressed I remembered. I saw it on the machine so I told my husband to grab a tech to ask if we could rip it off. She ripped it & printed another one for my mom.

I have to admit I was not overly emotional. I think because I see the 2 lines on my test & I have been sick every day almost 24 hours except when I sleep. So I have been living with it. Not to mention the slight changes in my body.

But my husband was AMAZED. So glad he was there. He got a video but it was really short. He was so mad at himself it was so short. I said he would get another one next week & he was like yes but this was the FIRST one. So now he seems really protective...more so than before. We got burgers for dinner & he was like seeing that makes me want to go out & buy a ton of vegetables. We have to take care of him. He is so funny!

So another FYI...I am to stay on my estrogen & progesterone until 10 weeks. She didn't mention weening off or anything. She said your body starts making it's own at 10 weeks...you are probably okay at 8 weeks, but we just don't want to do that. Makes sense...since an FET really is so manually produced. So your body probably needs time to work up to a normal functioning point. No blood work today. Seems like they would check that.


----------



## beaglemom

Here is the video. It is really short. As soon as it focuses it stops. But you can still see the flicker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4bI6dIEtD8


----------



## beaglemom

Okay ladies...my husband showed me this video. Be ready to cry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmCDxY2lJAE


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-glad you your date scheduled and it's a weekday so you can have the weekend to yourself. I forgot to say that I liked your tidbit on rain in the convertible. Awesome. Hee hee. 

Beagle-I didn't watch your ultrasound video but I did watch the Chinese one. That is a great commercial. I thought only you and your mom were going to the docs today so I'm glad your hubs was able to make it. 

Happy Saturday to everyone else. My dad is flying in in a few hours.


----------



## sars930

You were a chatty bunch yesterday ladies. I was in the office, so I followed along on my phone but wouldnt keep up with you. 

Mrs. W: Congrats on a great retrieval. I know it stinks when they dont all fertilize but just think those are the strongest. Hope theyre hanging on and dividing. Good luck this weekend if you have your transfer!

JKB: So sorry youre dealing this. That nurse sucks. How about some compassion and trying to make you feel better? I hope things have quieted down for you and youre feeling better. :hugs:

Booger and Amy: How are you ladies hanging in there? Did you break down yet or staying strong? Hope you have lots to do this weekend so time flies. It is so tough when youre second guessing every twinge and feeling. Its certainly an emotional roller coaster.

LadySosa: Wahoo on a transfer date!! So, excited. Enjoy your last weekend as a non-prego lady.

Beagle: Congrats! He looks great. Thats awesome you had both your husband and your mom there.

Terri: It is funny how every clinic is different. I did the genetic blood test and they just drew a bunch of vials and I was on my way. It is really neat all that they can test and it was relief to see everything come back negative. The company offered a promotion if your insurance didnt cover the testing it would only be $25. My insurance rejected it and I got an $11K bill, which gave me a heart attack. Thankfully, Natera adjusted it with no problem. I hope you have a nice time with your dad despite the fact hes in town for a sad occasion.

Im working today and had to be in at 7 a.m., which kind of stinks. Im not an early bird. But Ill be done by three. Were going out to dinner with two other couples tonight, which should be fun. Im employing my mocktail strategy again. 

DH told his best friend on Thursday night that I was pregnant and about the IVF. His wife called me last night and cried she was so happy for us. It was super sweet. DH has been friends with him since middle school and theyre our neighbors. They have two little ones and were so eager for us to join them with kids. 

I still feel pretty normal. I've got another U/S on Tuesday. Excited and will be relieved to hopefully see the little peanut again.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

*sars *- I'm working today too! I think I have mentioned that I'm working on this big project that has been dragging on painfully for years and we are so close to getting it out the door. Because I have been so distracted lately (Hmmmm, I wonder what has me distracted), I find that I can get a lot done on the weekends when there isn't anyone else around or e-mails to which I have to respond. Let's hope this is the last one for awhile.

*Terri *- Glad you get to see your Dad but like sars said, sorry that it's because your dealing with a sad event. I am also sorry that I totally had it wrong the other day when I sent condolences and thought it was your aunt. I see you said it was your cousin who passed away. I hope you guys have a nice weekend to remember her.

*LasySosa *- Hooray for 8mm and setting a new date. Just a couple days later. That's not too bad! I can't wait!!

*Beagle *- I love that your husband was awed and excited by the ultrasound. And it's so sweet that your mom really enjoyed going too! Thanks for the pep talk. I'm feeling better today.

*jkb *- How are things going today?? Take it easy this weekend! 

*Amy *- It's nice to know I'm not alone in this but I really wish we could both just relax and feel better about it all! I do feel better today. I heard from my nurse yesterday afternoon and that helped. What are you doing this weekend to keep your mind off of things??

*Mrs W* - Any updates?

How is everyone else doing?? I hope you all have lovely weekends.

As I mentioned to sars, I'm working today and mostly likely tomorrow. Of course, in my ideal world, I wouldn't be sitting at my desk but that's just how it goes for right now. It's actually okay because it's keeping my mind other things, if you know what I mean! I think I felt so desperate yesterday afternoon because I was cramping ever so mildly. It just felt like AF was trying to show up! I know that cramping happens for all sorts of different reasons so I was just trying not to worry about it too much. Then my nurse called to tell me that my estrogen and progesterone levels looked great - so I felt much better after that. They were at 121 and 49 respectively. She said it was good so I haven't bothered to Google. I'm trying to maintain some sanity!

I still haven't tested. I know I can make it through the weekend. I might test Monday morning as that would make me 7dp6dt and the equivalent of 13DPO. I would think that something should show by then if it's going to happen. I don't know how it will make me feel if it's not positive though and then I have wait 2 more days for my beta. I guess I'd rather not have to go through a negative twice.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sars - enjoy feeling normal, some ladies are lucky enough to not get sickness at all. Your mocktail strategy is brilliant! Def using that one next time I'm preggo! 

Jkb - how are you doing today? Bleeding/spotting is common and so often nothing to worry about during first tri. Hold onto seeing baby at your recent scan, I know the not knowing why is really tough. Thinking of you xx

Ladysosa - yay! Good luck for thurs! You will soon be pupo! X

Beagle - awww! Glad the scan went well, precious pics! Sorry you are feeling so awful tho.
X

Terri - I hope you enjoy your time with your dad. 

Amy - it wasn't isci just normal ivf. The tww is so hard, I know ill feel the same as you! Look after yourself. Booger - ditto to you :hugs:

Hi everyone else and thanks for all the nice comments. I had a call this morning and we lost one egg over night, it stopped dividing :( so I have 1 x 2 day, 3 cell, grade 2 embaby on board now! Now I just need to relax, pray it keeps dividing and implants. 

Enjoy your weekends ladies xx


----------



## booger76

MrsW - It looks like we posted at the same time. Hooray for transfer!! :yipee: I'm sorry that you lost the other embryo though. Keep growing little embaby!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls, I just had brown spotting this am so hoping it is stopping! I have literally just been laying around for 2 days.... Hubby is being sweet and cooking, cleaning and taking our son to ball practice and school but I know this can't keep up. Hope the little break is doing baby good. Maybe the spotting was my bodies way of telling me to slow down. 

Booger- happy that your levels came back perfect!:) not much longer waiting! Sorry you are having to work today but glad it is keeping you occupied.

Mrs w- I'm praying for that strong embaby to implant and grow! Congrats on your transfer! Sorry you lost one. Xoxo. Are you a tester or do you hold out for the beta? Hydrate and rest up.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Booger we did post at same time, yay for your levels being good! Now I'm joining you in the land of waiting and trying not to worry!! 

Jkb that's great, hopefully that's the last of the spotting. Enjoy the resting! I'm not an early tester no. Having been pregnant twice I think ill know by otd just by how I feel, but ill test before the otd as I don't want the phone call at work with bad news, I'd rather cry at home the night before if its bad news.

Hopefully it won't be though!! 

Booger when will you test? X


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies, just checking in:) did any of you tww gals test this am? Hope for some BFP's any day now! Fingers crossed


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in:) did any of you tww gals test this am? Hope for some BFP's any day now! Fingers crossed

Good morning! I hope you are feeling better & the spotting has stopped.

I had the worst dream! I went to my dr & my appt was at 12 & I waited for 3 hrs. I finally just left but heard them call me back. I went back & got in to a huge arguement with the check in girl. Apparently I never signed in which was why my wait. But also I was hearing them talk about my condition. They asked about spotting & I said nothing was happening. Then I go to the bathroom to see a ton of red blood. I can't remember what happened...I think I was fine...he had a normal heart beat. I also remember my dog was sleeping on the waiting couches. It was so weird. Ugh...I hate dreams like that.


----------



## kfs1

Hi all - I'm sooo far behind. Just want to say congrats to all in the TWW!!! I hope you're all feeling good. Now, let me try to get caught up. This board moves fast. :)


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:

*jkb *- I hope your spotting completely went away! :flower:

*Mrs W* - How are you feeling?? 

*Beagle *- Sorry about the crazy dream! I hate how unnerving they can be sometimes. Crazy how our subconscious make all these weird things happen when we sleep. I dream all the time and sometimes they are just so strange. I had one the other night where we had an elementary school reunion and my old classmates and I were back in our one of our grade school classrooms, sitting in desks telling the teacher what our lives were like now. It was crazy because everyone in the dream was an adult and then they were showing pictures of our lives when we were kids and every person in the dream was just like they were when they were kids. People I hadn't thought about in YEARS. The brain is just so mystifying sometimes. And then a couple of nights ago I dreamed I brushed my teeth with OxiClean. So weird.

How is everyone else doing?? I hope you all had lovely a weekend.

So, I did it. I tested this morning. I may not have hidden the tests like I planned. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Mrs W 11

Booger OMG!! :woohoo: congrats!!! How many dpt are you? X


----------



## jkb11

Booger!!!! That made my day! Congrats chica! Have you told hubby yet? How are you feeling with everything?
!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

beaglemom said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just checking in:) did any of you tww gals test this am? Hope for some BFP's any day now! Fingers crossed
> 
> Good morning! I hope you are feeling better & the spotting has stopped.
> 
> I had the worst dream! I went to my dr & my appt was at 12 & I waited for 3 hrs. I finally just left but heard them call me back. I went back & got in to a huge arguement with the check in girl. Apparently I never signed in which was why my wait. But also I was hearing them talk about my condition. They asked about spotting & I said nothing was happening. Then I go to the bathroom to see a ton of red blood. I can't remember what happened...I think I was fine...he had a normal heart beat. I also remember my dog was sleeping on the waiting couches. It was so weird. Ugh...I hate dreams like that.Click to expand...


I hate dreams like that too! Makes you feel so under rested the next day. I'm still having spotting it went brown then back to pink. It is still only a little bit but it is daily. I have an appt at 2:30 today. I really want to discuss my meds in detail and see what might be causing the spotting. Hope she will use the Doppler to verify heart rate while I'm there. My BreAst tenderness is completly gone. I'm sure my symptoms will come and go so I'm not going to over analyze.


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:
> 
> *jkb *- I hope your spotting completely went away! :flower:
> 
> *Mrs W* - How are you feeling??
> 
> *Beagle *- Sorry about the crazy dream! I hate how unnerving they can be sometimes. Crazy how our subconscious make all these weird things happen when we sleep. I dream all the time and sometimes they are just so strange. I had one the other night where we had an elementary school reunion and my old classmates and I were back in our one of our grade school classrooms, sitting in desks telling the teacher what our lives were like now. It was crazy because everyone in the dream was an adult and then they were showing pictures of our lives when we were kids and every person in the dream was just like they were when they were kids. People I hadn't thought about in YEARS. The brain is just so mystifying sometimes. And then a couple of nights ago I dreamed I brushed my teeth with OxiClean. So weird.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? I hope you all had lovely a weekend.
> 
> So, I did it. I tested this morning. I may not have hidden the tests like I planned. :blush:

So glad you tested early!!! I can't believe you already have a digi pregnant!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Woohoo Booger!!! Yay! Congrats lady!!


----------



## beaglemom

I started taking B6 & my nausea is GONE...almost. I only feel it when I need to eat. It worked the first day!

So i am trying to get an OB appt. Apparently like most offices, mine is being dumb. They need verification of the pregnancy. So I briefly thought about going there to POAS...it's not far from my job. But then I just went through the effort of getting my records released from my RE. The receptionist was like REALLY? Are you an established patient there? I am...not sure why they require it. Oh well. Hopefully can get it sorted quickly. I am wondering if I will have an OB appt before my husband leaves. He found out his schedule. Apparently he is in Arkansas the whole 4 weeks. He can come home the 1st & 3rd weekend.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,

Jkb - Looking forward to your appointment this afternoon so you can hear the HB and get some peace of mind!

Booger - Yay! I am so excited for you girl! When is your beta again?

Amy - how are you doing? Have you tested yet??

Beagle - that is soo lame. I didn't realize an OB would make you prove that you're pregnant. That seems silly. Sorry your hubby will be gone for 4 weeks!

Sars - yay for starting to tell people! That makes it so real! That was sweet of your neighbor. You guys can have play dates. :)

Yay Mrs W for a good transfer! Grow lil embie!

Afm - had a busy weekend with home projects. Still working on finishing the bathroom. Painted the medicine cabinets, painted the door/frame, installed towel rack and drawer pulls. Then we ventured to Lowe's and looked at the molding. We decided to take that project on too! So we got a few pieces of trim, a nail gun, went home and went to town - ripping off the old trim, installing the new. It looks wayy better than our crappy little stained trim that we had. We only got part of the way done in our bedroom, so another trip to Lowe's is in order in our future.

I went to happy hour with friends on Friday and they all know about the IVF - so I told them, I'm getting pregnant on Thursday!! LOL. Now that I've told so many people this better work damn it! Haha. I started the vaginal progesterone on Fri - yuck. That stuff is nasty!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - how many are you transferring? Good luck! It is so exciting seeing new positives!

We are putting more work in to the nursery. I finally bought paint. I hope to start tonight! Depends on how we feel. But I always have to start the painting so I can see my color in a big way. Then my husband finishes it. I am doing blue & green on opposite walls. It is going to look amazing!


----------



## LadySosa

I am transferring one. I can't wait to see your nursery!! Are the green/blues bright or subtle? 

Our office is destined to be the nursery. Right now it's a boring tan color. I can't wait to pick out a good nursery color and paint. I'm thinking of painting it a nice soft yellow..... (regardless if boy or girl)...

You guys, I don't know what to do with myself. I still feel nerves in the pit of my stomach. I just CANNOT focus on work, and CANNOT stop thinking about babies. DH is sick of hearing me talk about it! Why can't it be Thursday already?? I am probably going to be on the board a lot leading up to transfer. Sorry if you're getting sick of seeing me here. Haha.

Oh, Booger, I meant to ask - what do you do? Just curious what your project is that you've been working on for years. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone?

Lady - fingers crossed for you.

Beagle - I know the nursery is going to be beautiful. Those colors seem wonderful.

AFM - I had my second scan Saturday (2/28/15) and the follicles were measuring less than 10 in my right ovary and less than 11 in my left ovary. Also, my estrogen level was 90.7 which the nurse said is lower than they would expect at 4day, with that they upped my Menopur from 75 to 150 and kept Gonal F the same. I went back today (Monday 3/2/15) and I had 6 in the right ovary and 4 in the left ovary all measuring 10+ which I pray is good. I haven't gotten my estrogen results yet today. But will update you ladies once I do. Please if you have any advice or insight please supply me with it. Feeling a little worried.


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Booger!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

I originally wanted dark teal & a green (close to a lime). But my husband didn&#8217;t like the teal. So I had light colors picked out but thought too light & pastel looking. So I went to Lowe&#8217;s with just a pic on my phone & got these colors. I love bold colors in my house&#8230;I am not much for subtly.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150301_194911.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7









Screenshot_2015-02-27-14-42-14.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Lady - fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Beagle - I know the nursery is going to be beautiful. Those colors seem wonderful.
> 
> AFM - I had my second scan Saturday (2/28/15) and the follicles were measuring less than 10 in my right ovary and less than 11 in my left ovary. Also, my estrogen level was 90.7 which the nurse said is lower than they would expect at 4day, with that they upped my Menopur from 75 to 150 and kept Gonal F the same. I went back today (Monday 3/2/15) and I had 6 in the right ovary and 4 in the left ovary all measuring 10+ which I pray is good. I haven't gotten my estrogen results yet today. But will update you ladies once I do. Please if you have any advice or insight please supply me with it. Feeling a little worried.

Just trust your docs. My retrieval seemed to take forever. My eggs were never to the right size they wanted. I just kept going. I think in the end my menopur was increased. My follistim was never increased. Good luck. You are getting there.


----------



## moni77

Yay Booger!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Booger - Hoooooooooooooray! Congratulations! I'm so excited for you. When's your beta again?

JKB - It seems that symptoms seem to come and go for a lot of women. I hope you can get some peace of mind at your appt today. I HATE that feeling. 

Beagle - I had a scary dream like that, too, the other night! They're completely awful!! And I have to say, my dreams have been soooo vivid and most of the time not pleasant. WTH - can't I get a good one in there? :)

LadySosa - Woohoo. You're almost there. Totally normal to be nervous/anxious. Of COURSE you're going to be. Come on the board and vent away. We never get sick of hearing about it. :) And yes, totally hear you on the vaginal progesterone. Gross for sure.


----------



## sars930

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:
> 
> *jkb *- I hope your spotting completely went away! :flower:
> 
> *Mrs W* - How are you feeling??
> 
> *Beagle *- Sorry about the crazy dream! I hate how unnerving they can be sometimes. Crazy how our subconscious make all these weird things happen when we sleep. I dream all the time and sometimes they are just so strange. I had one the other night where we had an elementary school reunion and my old classmates and I were back in our one of our grade school classrooms, sitting in desks telling the teacher what our lives were like now. It was crazy because everyone in the dream was an adult and then they were showing pictures of our lives when we were kids and every person in the dream was just like they were when they were kids. People I hadn't thought about in YEARS. The brain is just so mystifying sometimes. And then a couple of nights ago I dreamed I brushed my teeth with OxiClean. So weird.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? I hope you all had lovely a weekend.
> 
> So, I did it. I tested this morning. I may not have hidden the tests like I planned. :blush:

WAHOOO!! Congrats Booger! :happydance::happydance: I'm selfishly glad you didn't hide those tests b/c your wait was killing me.


----------



## Amy1976

BOOOOOOOGGGERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!! WHOO HOOO!!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!!! I'm soooo happy for you. Did you have any symptoms or just thought hey, I'm gonna test today? :happydance:

AFM - I'm still too chicken shit to test lol :dohh: I don't know why, but I am, so I'm gonna wait a few more days.


----------



## LadySosa

Blech...I am so nauseous. I feel like I'm going to throw up. Usually eating something helps but now after lunch I feel worse. Anyone else have nausea from the progesterone?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

Thanks everyone - i'll give a little more info on how it all went down at the bottom.

*Amy *- You're not a chicken shit - you're sensible! Trust me, I was right there in that same exact spot. You can do it! Don't give in! (Says the weak one here :haha:)

*brighteyez* - It sounds like things are going okay. No need for you to worry -If they adjusted your dosage to I think you'll be good go. Hang in there!! :thumbup:

*beagle* - Your nursery is going to be super cute! I love those colors. I'm glad to hear the B6 is helping with your nausea. :happydance:

*LadySosa* You are exactly where I was right before transfer. It was ALL I could think about. I think that's completely normal. We invest so much in this process, both emotionally and financially, that it's hard to not let it consume so much of you. You've got this - just a few more days!!!! :hugs: Oh, and I work for the US Forest Service. We have been working on this plan to designate where people can use motorized vehicles for 7 years. Every time we get close to issuing a final document and decision, there is a court case somewhere else that affects how we have to do things so we have to adjust. It's infuriating. I LOVE working for a public land management agency but it so true about the slow bureaucratic nature of everything is with the Federal government.

*jkb *- I hope your appointment went well today!!

How is everyone else??

Today makes me 7dp6dt or 13dpo. I was working yesterday afternoon and came home around 4:00 pm to throw something in the crock pot for dinner. As I was getting things ready, I just couldn't take it anymore. I HAD to know. I knew that a test was more than likely going to show BFN because it was still early and I have been going to pee like every 45 min (no lie). I tested with a Wondfo stick, set the timer and went back into the kitchen. Timer went off, I went back to check the test and there was an ever so faint second line there. I couldn't believe it. I had never seen a second line but it was there for sure. I couldn't stop smiling. Anyway, I had planned to go back to work as DH was out skiing but I said, screw it - I'm in a good mood - I'm not going to go back. DH got home around 7:00 and I showed him. He was excited too!

I knew if I could hold my bladder for more than a couple hours, I should be able to get a positive on the FRER this morning. I had the digital tests because they came with my fertility monitor I ordered almost TWO years ago (never had a reason to use them before now) so I figured I would try one of them as well.

I'm super excited but cautiously optimistic. It's still early and I have been cramping quite a bit. Beta isn't until Wednesday morning so let's just hope that goes well. In the meantime, I'm going to try to enjoy my first BFP! :dance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - Thank you!! You ladie are so supportive...I really appreciate you all!


----------



## LadySosa

Oh that's so cool that you work for the forest service Booger! That sounds like a perfect profession for you being so outdoorsy. And you SHOULD enjoy your first BFP! Congrats!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I think you are on your way. Our PGS embryos are STRONG! The cramping will continue. I think mine has let up a bit & is more of a stretch feeling the past few days. Still drives me nuts & makes me paranoid.

So I just got off the phone with my dr. That place is nuts. So I got the lowest talking lady ever...she kept pausing for long moments. She asked my last period & I was like yeh that won't help you. So end result, they like to see people between 8 & 12 weeks. Since I have a scan on Monday, she put it later in the following week. What does this mean? I get to see my baby 3 times this month! And my husband gets to see him before he leaves for training. I am so happy about that.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm riding home from the funeral and I see this great news. Congrats booger!!! So awesome and I'm so ecstatic for you. That hatching embryo was ready to go Day 1. I have only had a BFP on a trigger test so I can't imagine how it really feels when it happens. Congrats mama!

Beagle-love the blue and green and that's great that you have another appointment to see your baby. 

Brighteyez-the docs know what they are doing so if you have to increase your meds, so be it. They want the strongest eggs possible. You'll be fine and just know you're almost done!

Lady Sosa-I feel like kfs1; blab away. Hee hee. I'm nervous starting all over again and I haven't even started my injections. I'm trying to enjoy every cup of coffee because I'm about to stop when I start injections. But being nervous is natural. 

Jkb-is your appt. today? I can't remember. 

Mrs. W-I'm glad you had your transfer already. Now we just need that embies to start implanting like boogers. Keep us posted!

Kfs1-:kiss:

AFM-the funeral today was truly a celebration. My cousin was loved by many. Now we're racing home to let the dog out and eat hoagies that we picked up outside of Philly. They are smelling up the car. 

Hi to sars, ERose, Jen and babyW. I think that's everyone. Love love.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terripeachy - I know the docs and nurses are wonderful. I just wonder if my body is going to do what it is suppose to do. Thank you for your motivation again you ladies are great and yes I am almost done.


----------



## jkb11

Booger-- you absolutely should enjoy that bfp! I'm so happy for you and hubby.congrats again!!!

Lady- we've been there and you have been so patient waiting for your transfer! We would never tire of you bing on the board silly girl. Thursday is almost here! The progesterone can make me nauseous too. It will be worth it soon enough. 

Bright eyes- I agree with everyone else follow the dr instructions. I'm sure your body will respond accordingly! Hang in there girl, your almost done!


Beagle- can't wait to see your nursery finished!! I love when you girls put pics up. I have fallen in love with the nursery furniture from restoration hardware!! Told hubby I wanna wait until 24 weeks tho but I'm sure I will order from them. I'm more of a muted tones person our master bedroom is grey and I love it. Will definitely have pink in bedding and accents tho;)

Had my appt. dr did another pelvic exam and an ultrasound. Little bunny checked out great heart rate =186 and had actually made up for the 2 days she was behind growth wise. Praise the Lord! Dr found an external hemorrhage on my cervix. He said it's odd that it has been bleeding for so long but that I should try not to worry unless I have cramping or clots. He thought it was funny because I told him to be very careful down there, because I didn't want to be stressed if the bleeding picks up due to his exam. I was being serious! With all the increased blood flow due to pregnancy, like when we are brushing our teeth and gums pour blood.


----------



## booger76

Yay, jkb!!!! That's a great report. Phew. :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

So quick rant. My husband and I have many issues with his sister. Too many to get in to. We did not tell her about the baby. Her mom did. Anyways that was over a week ago. Tonight she posted it publicly on Facebook. Really? Who does that? We have only told family. She is a drama queen. I think she did it as a "Look at me" status. Ugh. My husband was so pissed. He handled it better than I would have. I just want to punch her in the face. Luckily he untagged himself pretty quick and she took it down within 5 min of posting it after he messenged her.


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - I'm SOOO glad everything turned out great at your appointment. It's such a relief when you find out there is a cause for the spotting and that your precious baby is just fine!!

beaglemom - Wow I can't believe your sister-in-law did that. Some nerve. You would think one would have the common sense that if YOU haven't posted anything about it, there must be a reason. I would definitely be upset too.

LadySosa - So sorry you're feeling nauseous. But on the positive side, only 3 more sleeps and you'll be PUPO!!!! :yipee:

Booger - Do you have any symptoms besides having to pee a lot? :)
I noticed you said you were 7dp6dt. What makes it a 6dt vs a 5dt? Did your clinic leave them in the lab an extra day or does it have something to do with being frozen or having PGS done? I figured mine was a 5dt since it was frozen on day 5. But nobody really explained that to me.


----------



## booger76

Oh, Beagle. That is ridiculous!!! I would be pissed. Grrrrrrrr. Glad she took it down quickly.

Amy - Yeah, so in order to do the PGS testing (at least at my clinic) the blastocysts have to be at the expanded stage. Some blastocysts get there in five days and some take six days. When my doctor came in to talk to me before transfer, I saw on the straw it had been frozen in that it had been frozen 6 days after retrieval. The only "symptom" I would say that really got me thinking that I might be pregnant was this weird taste I have been having my mouth for the last couple of days. I wouldn't really call it metallic but kind of similar. That could all be in my head. Oh, and I guess the cramps. Those come and go and I thought of them as being bad, but I guess they are quite common.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lady - I've been having nausea from the progesterone too, it sucks! Not long till you are pupo and hopefully soon feeling sick for real! 

Jkb - wonderful news! I am so glad you have reassurance that all is ok with baby! 

Terri, I am glad the funeral went well and was a celebration. I think the nicest ones are where you can smile through your tears and that is what she would have wanted xx

Amy you are doing well holding off testing, how are you feeling? Enjoy being pupo, looking forward to hearing when you do test. X

Beagle, I love the nursery colours. Grrrr can't believe dhs sister did that!! I deactivated my fb when pregnant with my dd until we had told everyone just in case anyone accidentally did the same assuming that because we had told them we had told everyone. Glad she took it down though, it's your news to share x

Afm I have got another cough, so frustrating its my second in a month so I think the first virus never left. My embie should be becoming a blastocyst today! 3dp2dt. The tww is hard, I keep feeling like because I only had one embie left and had a 2dt I have less of a chance than those of you having lovely blasts out back but I know it only takes one and that I must be positive. Xx

Booger - loved your testing story, so happy for you xx


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm so sorry about your cousin again. It sounds like the funeral was nice, though - a celebration of her life. 

Amy - Don't feel bad for being "chicken shit" about testing. I didn't test at all before my beta because I was so nervous! When is your beta again?

Booger - Congratulations again. It must have been amazing to see "pregnant" on the digi!

Beagle - WTF was your SIL thinking? I'm glad you were able to get her to take down the post! I haven't done a facebook announcement or anything but the important people in my life know and that's all that matters to me. :)

Brighteyez - I agree with everyone else. Hang in there and trust that your body will pull through!

JKB - Wow, you must be relieved. Did your doctor say how long the bleeding might last? I hope it stops for you soon. Either way, it's great to hear that the baby's doing well.

Mrs. W - I know it's hard but try to stay positive. You're right - it only takes one and now that little embie is in the best place it could be!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

His sister is just full of drama. We didn't even tell her. Never intended to. His mom told her because she was so excited. Can't blame her. But we have so much negativity between us, we don't care what she thinks. And then I told my husband why is she so excited anyways? She is never going to see the baby. Her own doin, not ours. She lives about an hour & a half away. Her dad is near us in assisted living. She can't seem to visit him...why should we expect her to come to us? There was also a load of drama at Christmas concerning her kids. She just wants everyone to look at her. She is so jealous of anyone showing attention to my husband. I think she thinks we fell in to a gold mine & only great things happen to us & only because we are lucky. Couldn't possibly be because we work hard. Her life is crap & she likes to blame the world. Ugh. I can't stand her. There are plenty of times she pulls crap with my husband & I just want to punch her...but I let him deal with her. It takes a lot for him to actually get angry at someone & lash out.

ANYWAYS...just had to vent....Serenity now, serenity now...

I just want to forget about her & bask in the glow of my life right now. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Mrs W - don't worry about the age of the embryo. I think a lot of people just need help getting the sperm & egg to meet. Your body will know what to do & take over. I think we had a couple of people who went through a fresh, only 1 embryo left & not even "strong". Put it in & now pregnant!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! Beagle that has really cheered me, thanks xx


----------



## beaglemom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks ladies! Beagle that has really cheered me, thanks xx

That's why we are here :)

Feeling crappy today...just want to curl up under my desk & sleep, die, or cry. Ugh.


----------



## ERosePW

booger, hooray!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I was so happy to see that you tested! Wuhu!! CONGRATS!!! I knew it was gonna work. :) I'll add you to our BFPs on the front page... were you 6dp6dt when you tested?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Terri - sorry about your cousin. I'm glad you had a celebration of her life and spent time with your dad! When do you start stimming?

Beagle - Argh! That would make me mad too. Good thing she took it down quickly.

Mrs. W - I agree with Beagle. Once the embryo is there, your body knows what to do! I am glad I'm not the only one who gets queasy from the progesterone! Not fun. And you're sick on top of it - boo!

Amy - I was wondering the same thing about 6dpt vs. 5dpt. I think 2 of my embryos were frozen after 5 days and 2 were frozen after 6 days.

Afm I am working from today so it's nice to be lazy in my jammies. Yesterday we talked about baby names. :) It really makes it feel real when you start making a list of names! We had a hard time finding a good boy name, but we make a list of like 5-6 names, none of them were standing out to us too much. We have one name already picked out for a girl - Camila. Woo! I am getting excited!!


----------



## sars930

Booger: I&#8217;m still so stinking excited for you!!

LadySosa: It&#8217;s totally normal to only be thinking about this. It was ALL I could think of. I was super unproductive in the days leading up to my transfer, immediately after. You&#8217;re so close!

Birghtetyz: Hang in there! The doctors know what they&#8217;re doing and they&#8217;ll get you there.

JKB: What a relief! Thank god it&#8217;s nothing to worry about it. You must feel so much better knowing what&#8217;s going on. I love RH stuff too. It&#8217;s very understated and sophisticated.

Terri: That&#8217;s wonderful the funeral was a celebration. My husband&#8217;s cousin died at 53 a few days before Christmas (cancer) and the wake was truly a party. It&#8217;s a comfort when you know you&#8217;re doing something that they would be pleased with.

Beagle: WTH is wrong with your SIL? I&#8217;d be so mad. I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re dealing with that.

Amy and Mrs. W: I hope you&#8217;re hanging in there and staying positive!

I had another U/S today. We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time, which was a huge relief and so amazing. Everything looked normal. RE called the baby an overachiever b/c the placenta is in a good spot. Apparently this is a problem with IVF pregnancies? Today was my last visit with her and I&#8217;m actually a tad sad! She gave me a big hug when I left. I finally got the go ahead for running and sex as well. So, all in all a great appointment. 

Only funny/awkward thing is I ran into a city councilman and his wife in the waiting room at the clinic. I deal with him for work and we were both just like, Heyyy. And I think he had to go back and give a sample after. Felt bad for him.


----------



## beaglemom

sars - I never ran in to anyone I knew, but sometimes I felt awkward in the elevator. The office is the entire 3rd floor...so we know if you press 3 where you are going. Sometimes you just want to be like so what's your deal? Since we are all in the same boat basically.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh, Jkb - I forgot to say whew! So glad your babe is ok! You must be so relieved.

Sars - thanks for that encouragement! I am very unproductive this week, lol. I'm glad I am not the only one! That is so awkward to run into someone you know. I'm always afraid of that! How exciting to hear the HB! I can't remember - are you team yellow?


----------



## sars930

LadySosa said:


> Oh, Jkb - I forgot to say whew! So glad your babe is ok! You must be so relieved.
> 
> Sars - thanks for that encouragement! I am very unproductive this week, lol. I'm glad I am not the only one! That is so awkward to run into someone you know. I'm always afraid of that! How exciting to hear the HB! I can't remember - are you team yellow?

It was just super awkward because I'm a journalist, so, the dynamic we deal with each other in is a bit strange. He was like," Hi, how are you?" 

Yup, team yellow! Although, we both feel like it's a boy. I know its silly but from the moment I saw the embryo I thought it's a boy, which my best friend says means it will be a girl haha. It's funny before all of this I really wanted a girl. Now, all I care is that the baby is healthy.

Love the name. Our friend's daughter is named Camila. Jose is Argentinian so all of their kids have neat names. I can never pronounce them as pretty as Jose makes them sound though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sars I kept dreading bumping into someone we know or from work at our clinic too, hasn't happened yet luckily. Although I've 'met' 2 ladies on here who go to my clinic! 

I was absolutely convinced my first pregnancy was a boy and was such a shock when they showed my husband and he told me 'its a girl!' So you never know! Team yellow is lovely. X


----------



## jkb11

Lady - I love the name! We have had a boy name that we both love for years but we have numerous girl names that we really like but not one that we are like "yeah that's it"

Amy and mrs w - can't wait for you gals to test!! Mrs w I agree with everyone, the baby is in the best spot possible! You have already jumped over the hard hurdle of getting that good egg! Next up the bfp!!

Terri- I love when families are able to celebrate a life. Its not easy missing someone but it helps when you know they lived a full joy filled life. 

SARS - congrats on the ultrasound! What was the heart rate? I'm going team blue for you as well;) remind me... How far along are you? We need to get you a ticker:)

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! It definitely is a relief to hear that sweet heartbeat! I told hubby I wish we could push a button and just have her already;) I went to hobby lobby today and bought a ton of supplies to make hair bows. We are going to do a small gender reveal party for immediate family on the 14th I thought it would be sweet to have all the grandmothers, aunts make babies first hairbows:) I'm so excited!!


----------



## sars930

Thanks JKB! I didn't actually ask the heartbeat rate. I was just so relieved baby was there and still growing. Just checked the US and it says 154.

I started getting really paranoid before the ultrasound today for some reason. Beagle and I had our transfer on the same day. I'm a little over seven weeks. I've just been paranoid about miscarrying. My dad's mom lost six babies and my mom and both of her sisters lost their first as well. 

I felt really good today with how pleased my RE was. It was funny on the ultrasound I was thinking wow, it's already starting to look like a baby. And then she pointed out that was the gestational sac.


----------



## beaglemom

So I just went to get food & hit McDonalds...a 20 piece nugget...I know not a good thing. Anyways after the first one I felt so much better. I am starting to think when I wake up at night I should make a snack. Most of my sickness I think is just me being hungry. I am not used to eating so often.

I wanted a girl so bad because my mom doesn't have a granddaughter. But before the transfer, boy kept hitting me. I really thought boy. But sometimes you have a feeling & you are wrong...so who knows. And yes just happy he is healthy.


----------



## ERosePW

sars, I will put a yellow stork down for you on the front page. I must've missed that you are team yellow! 

Hi all! Haven't had much time to post replies to everyone, but I've been jumping on to read and stay caught up! (otherwise its too easy to fall behind!). I just started a super busy phase at work, as our year-end is this month, and we get insanely busy. Plus, I had an us/ today, which made me almost 2 hrs late for work, so now I'm struggling to get caught up before my phone starts ringing off the hook. 

Here's today's scan... Little Man wouldn't stretch out to get a good body shot, but still nice to see the side of his big noggin. :winkwink: They also printed out this other pic, which is wild to me... a face shot where you can see his eyes, nose, mouth.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8108 (2).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_6373.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!:flower:

*Beagle *- Yeah, it sounds like you need to snack a little more to maybe help with the queasiness a bit. :sick: I hope that helps!!

*sars* -Awwwww, hooray on the awesome US today! :flower: That's great. I love that your Dr. gave you a hug when you left. I'm not a super touchy, feely person but there is always one nurse at my clinic that gives hugs and I never seem tot mind. 

*jkb* - I'm so happy everything checked out okay! That has to be a relief. :thumbup: I was always worried about running into someone at my clinic too, but it never happened. Sounds like you both handled the awkwardness well.

*LadySosa *- Working from home is just the best! Only two more days until transfer. Can you believe it? Gah!!!!! I am so excited for you.

*kfs* - Thanks! Yes, it was reassuring to see it on the digital but I won't rest easy until after my beta(s). Every wait is more agonizing than the one before it, I swear. :nope:

*Mrs W* - Hang in there!!! :hugs: You just never know what's going to happen and that is one of the hardest things about this whole process. We're all here and pulling for you and your little embie!! Stick, stick, stick.

*Terri* - Thanks!! I'm glad your cousin's service was so nice. A celebration on one's life is how it should be!! Now you have me wanting a hoagie......mmmmmmm, hoagies.

*Brighteyez* - How are you feeling today? 

*Erin* - Those are cool pictures!! It's almost like you can see his little, round belly below his noggin. :) Yes, I guess when I first tested I was 6dp6dt. But don't put anything on the front page yet - not until after my beta tests, please! I'm just trying to be a bit cautious, sorry. 

Thanks again to everyone for all the love. It feels nice. :flower:


Okay - I know it's normal but I have had some brown spotting today (along with cramping) and I'm really trying not to freak out. :sad2: My test was positive again this morning so that's good. It's just the worst feeling not being able to know what's going on or even to be able to do anything about it if I knew. My beta in the morning cannot get here fast enough!! I'm going to be there right when they open at 6:30 am, I swear. :loopy:


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Booger! Your beta is tomorrow?! Wahoo! I'm excited for you. But I'm sure the anticipation is killing you.

Erin - Awe! You can see the little guy! That is so cool to see him looking like a little baby.

Question for you guys: did everyone give up coffee before the transfer? Or how bout right after the transfer?


----------



## sars930

Erin: That's so amazing to see him like that! How cool. You can really see his face.

Booger: I soo agree that each wait is worse than the last. I keep thinking if I get to this I'll relax. My doctor told me I could stop worrying today and then she laughed and said, "You're a mother now. The worrying never stops." I'm not very touchy feely either but she made the whole process as pleasant as can be and injected the right amount of humor and caring. So, I am sad to not see her any more. I bet you'll have a fantastic beta for getting such strong positives.

LadySosa: I don't drink coffee but I do have a Coke Zero addiction. My understanding is you're not supposed to get more than 200 mg a day, the equivalent of one 12 ounce cup of normal coffee. Coke Zero has 32 mg so I've been trying to stick to one or two a day. I used to be way more. I've been drinking a lot of milk with my meals and as my husband said today I drink more water than almost every mammal on this earth.


----------



## sars930

Oops, I forgot to add... I was kind of paranoid in the first two days after the transfer and I did no caffeine.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> So I just went to get food & hit McDonalds...a 20 piece nugget...I know not a good thing. Anyways after the first one I felt so much better. I am starting to think when I wake up at night I should make a snack. Most of my sickness I think is just me being hungry. I am not used to eating so often.
> 
> I wanted a girl so bad because my mom doesn't have a granddaughter. But before the transfer, boy kept hitting me. I really thought boy. But sometimes you have a feeling & you are wrong...so who knows. And yes just happy he is healthy.

OMG please no more McNuggets....they have recalled a bunch in japan for them containing plastic. To get my McNugget fix I get the Applegate Farms Organic nuggets and they are awesome. Also word to the wise when ordering from a deli, stay with turkey, it's the least likely to have listeria.

I'm so sorry about your SIL. Don't let her get to you, if she wants attention she shouldn't use something private of yours. Some people just don't use discretion...like my brother!!! He was so excited to be an Uncle he posted to FB saying my water broke as I was in the hospital. I was mortified, what a visual. Focus on you and dh and the wonderful things going on and the nursery is going to look awesome! You are way ahead of me!

BOOGER!!!!! Yesssssssss! I am so happy for you Mama!!! Congrats!! I had a feeling this was it! Enjoy it, smile as hard as you can, and feel good. That's one strong embie!!

Terri, I was thinking of you yesterday. I'm glad the funeral was a celebration of life. Makes it easier to accept the loss. I hope I live long enough to go that way. Ever see a funeral in New Orleans? They do a parade with music and dancing. 

Mrs W yeah for transfer! Relax, all will be as it should be!!!

Brighteyez, listen to the Dr, they know what they are doing. Have faith and stay positive.

Sars, yeah for the heartbeat!! It's such an awesome moment. Enjoy it!!

Erin I love the pics!!! He's relaxing, just chilling out. Love it!

How is everyone else? 

Jack has been sick, green mucus, eye pus, and now a fever. He's had it for a week and I am so annoyed b/c we went to visit friends upstate last week and they said earlier in the week that their daughter had a cold but was at tail end of it and would be gone by the time we got there. So not true. Their daughter had crusted and runny nose and I had no clue how bad this virus is. He wakes up with his eyes crusted over, nose crusted over with mucus, poor guy. This week was not worth the 24hrs we spent to see friends. Now that he has a fever I'm taking him to the Dr. What makes it worse is the fact that he's getting 4 teeth at once. I know in the long run that his exposure to germs will help him, but seeing him suffer is hard. Everyone said no fever, nothing the Dr can do. Now that he has a fever I think it's time for an antibiotic which I was hoping to avoid. 

Very funny Mom moment which you will all experience...as I was cradling him in my arms carrying him up to sleep last night, I leaned in to kiss him and he sneezed in my face. I got slimed.


----------



## Babywhisperer

I almost forgot Amy!!! You have some willpower girl! How are you feeling??

Lady don't stress, all will be fine. And yes the evil P made me feel ill, truly it mimics all the signs of pregnancy..evil little thing.


----------



## beaglemom

I stopped caffeine WAY before my transfer while still doing IUIs. I wanted plenty of time to ween off & knew I did not want to caffeine habit while pregnant. However, I also felt that since I did decaf in the mornings, I was free to splurge once in a while with a coke or mt dew. I am still doing that now. I may get something if I eat out. But at home I am strictly caffeine free.

And last night I got a big glass of milk with dinner. It was odd for me but just felt right. I think I may start to be getting in to the weird food stuff. Told my boss about the nuggets. I think he is going to find my pregnancy amusing. He said he didn't think he could eat that many. He was shocked I said I finished them.

I already am in the mind set of no cold deli. My husband knows all the no-nos so I have to behave or he will get all over me about it. He is not too bad. But I don't want him to think I am totally filling myself with harmful stuff & junk.


----------



## Amy1976

Well I started bleeding a little this morning :cry: I was at Target and I started cramping a little. I haven't been cramping but having little twinges or mild shots of pain or pressure since the transfer. This was the first time where the cramping felt like AF. I didn't think anything of it though until I got home and there was blood (red) when I wiped. Today or tomorrow would be when AF is supposed to arrive. I thought the progesterone held off AF? I was going to test tomorrow morning but with this happening, I think I might test this afternoon if I can hold my pee long enough. I am just so bummed. My heart hurts :(


----------



## LadySosa

So sorry Amy. Was there a lot of blood or just a little? It doesn't necessarily mean anything bad, right? In any case, I am sure you are anxious. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - red spotting can still be implantation spotting. Hold out hope until you can test. :)


----------



## moni77

beaglemom said:


> Mrs W - don't worry about the age of the embryo. I think a lot of people just need help getting the sperm & egg to meet. Your body will know what to do & take over. I think we had a couple of people who went through a fresh, only 1 embryo left & not even "strong". Put it in & now pregnant!

That would be me...:winkwink:


----------



## booger76

Amy - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there!! I completely get it. I have been cramping since about 4dp my transfer. It's definitely unnerving. All you can do it wait for your beta or call your nurse to see what she thinks. I always heard that the progesterone is likely to keep AF away until you stop taking it but I don't know. It's so hard to stay calm and sane during all of this. Ugh. Chin up!


----------



## booger76

LadySosa - I was told I could have one cup of coffee (8 oz) in the morning. I don't drink soda so that's really the only way I get caffeine - other than hot tea sometimes but I switched to decaf or (safe) herbal tea when I have that.


----------



## moni77

I was never a coffee drinker but have maintained my one glass (either tea or soda) of caffeine max a day. 

I have had no alcohol since I started stimming - August 5th!

Amy - not over yet...FXed for you!

Beagle - sorry about your SIL - I made it clear to everyone - no facebook until I facebook!

Feel better Jack.

Glad for all the great scans this week!!

I have my next scan tomorrow...prob no pic though. He has been really pushing up by my right ribs - hubby says he is hungry and trying to get to my breasts - it was cute at first but now it is starting to get uncomfortable. 

Hi to all!!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I'm hoping this is nothing, and maybe just a little irritation from your progesterone or whatever you're on. I'm going to be praying my heart out that everything is ok. 

Beagle-Your SIL is a jerk. I wouldn't even spend two seconds thinking about her. Funny about the nuggets, and yeah, you need to eat more-small snacks throughout the day if you can do it. 

Booger-So looking forward to your numbers on Thursday (?) Now I can't remember if it's tomorrow or Thursday. I know LadySosa's transfer is Thursday so that is maybe why Thursday is on my mind.

ERose-THERE IS YOUR LITTLE BOY!! Those are great pics. Now that you really see him are you going one way or another with the name?

sars/jkb-Glad your appointments both went well and glad your doctor was so nice on your last day.

BabyW-Booo..sorry Jack is sick..but that's what moms are for and that's what they do best. Take care of us.

LadySosa-The place told me no caffeine but I can't remember when that is supposed to start. I'm not even going to drink a cup in the morning this time around, and I'm weaning myself off now. I actually had a decaf tea this morning, and no, it had nothing to do with the fact that someone left the coffeepot at work on the burner, and there was burnt dried coffee in the pot when I got in early. :nope: I WANTED a hot tea. :haha:

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my cousin. No, I have never seen or been to a funeral in New Orleans, but I can just imagine. At lunch I sit with eight other women (it's like The View), and we do this every day. Another woman had a funeral last night, and our discussion today at lunch was one of our best ever because we were talking about different people that you find at funerals and how different religions do different things. It was a great discussion. Tons of laughter and fun. 

Now I'm freaking out that my cycle will be delayed. I had an abnormal pap in December and they said 'come back in three months.' Well, I went back on Tuesdsay or Thursday or last week (I can't remember) for the follow up. Well now I have a msg on my machine :jo: I mean phone saying 'Call us back!' UGH..why won't they just say what the problem is? I called back and the lady says 'The nurse is working with a patient, she will call you back.' If my cycle is delayed again I'm not going to be happy. I'll be happy with a 'come back in three month' schedule again. I also have to go to the regular doc later this week. I stopped going and he said 'Come back when you're prego.' Well, it's time for my prescription refill so I have to go see him again. AND I'M NOT PREGO. This is the worst. 

The only good thing about today is that I got to leave work early because it's supposed to be freezing rain/icing tonight, and b) we're going to see Chicago at the theater. I have been looking forward to this show, so I hope we don't actually get freezing rain until we get home tonight.


----------



## jkb11

Booger- the brown spotting could easily be related to implantation. Remember brown means old blood. Praying it's just little one getting all snug in there for a 9 month stay. But I'm with you 100% on not liking to see any color related to bleeding from down there. I have had more spotting today, back to pink and I don't like it. Can't wait for your beta result!

Amy- I have had a full cycle start while taking just the vaginal progesterone. Are you taking it just vaginally or IM shots? I thought it was suppose to stop it as well but I guess it doesn't always. I'm sorry you have had the red blood. I think you have a good plan to try to hold your urine and test tonight. I want you to have a double BFP (twins) but, maybe 1 has implanted and 1 wasn't able and that's the reason for the bleeding. I have read of lots of women that got positives betas then started bleeding, had a full AF and went for beta recheck to find in the end it starts going back up. Praying you still get your bfp! Sorry your heart is hurting. Hugs to you girlie.


----------



## jkb11

Erin- love the ultrasound pics! He's grown so much!!

Terri- fingers crossed all is well with the pap. No delays for you chica:) keep us posted! 

I'm on the no caffeine band wagon. I will do small cheats of taking a sip of hubby's beverage if we go out to dinner. I have been craving Starbucks!!!

Baby w- hope jack feels better fast!!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi again guys! haha I told you I'd be on the board a lot.

I asked my nurse about acupuncture and she gave me the name/number of an acupuncturist who will do a treatment just prior to the transfer and just after. I left her a vm so hopefully she has some availability for Thurs. I know BabyW, you've recommended acupuncture, and I've been hearing good things about it. It can't hurt, right??


----------



## sars930

Oh Amy, I'm praying for you. I hope you get a good result tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Amy1976

I am totally shocked. I really am. I'm in shock and now nervous as hell. I held my pee for 3 hours and by that time the red blood had turned to brown... but even so I really, really wasn't expecting a positive. Not to mention how dark it is. My tests last time didn't get this dark until like 11 or 12dp5dt. I just don't know what to think or what's gonna happen. The cramps are continuing and are similar to my AF cramps on my worst day. So that scares me. I'm happy and scared at the same time.
 



Attached Files:







123.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Amy1976

Mrs. W - Stay positive. I know the TTW stinks!!

Sars930 - So glad your ultrasound went well. Congratulations on graduating from your RE :)

LadySosa - I did acupuncture both times. I don't know how much it really helped physically but I think it really helped me mentally. It's hard for me to sit still (meditation is SOOO hard for me) so this forced me to take the time to relax, concentrate on positive energy, and think sticky baby thoughts. I always felt good when I left, like I was contributing to getting my BFP.

Erin - OMG your scan is SO cute. There's so much facial detail. He already looks like a handsome little guy!!

Booger - I'm so sorry you're having the dreaded brown spotting too. Although I am often reassured it's normal, it's SO nerve racking. So glad your beta is in the morning. Mine isn't until Monday :growlmad:

Babywhisperer - I'm so sorry Jack is sick. I hope he gets better soon. And that you don't get sick again!!!

Terri - Oh wow, I really hope everything is ok. What does an abnormal pap mean? Can it be nothing? I always assumed an abnormal pap meant you're doomed but now that I think about it, I've never been told what it means and don't really know anything about it. I'm praying everything is ok... and of course that your cycle isn't delayed :winkwink:


----------



## jkb11

Amy! Woah that's a BIG FP:) one hurdle down. I'm so glad to hear the red has turned to brown! Praying for you now girl! Could you call and possibly get a beta done tomorrow because then their gonna want another 48 hrs later? Hang in their girl!


----------



## booger76

Yay, Amy!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## JCM

Hi all! 

Yay for Amy and Booger! Great news! I'm so happy for you girls. 

4D ultrasound today. Highly recommend it. Super fun!

Hope everyone is feeling good! 

Xo!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy!! Awesome test! :happydance::wohoo: I can't believe it's so dark either. I believe the BFP but the darkness is just crazy. The good news is that if its a strong line, it's more likely to be completely viable. Yeah!!

Sometimes an abnormal pap means they didn't get enough tissue or there was something wrong with the sample. That happens to me a lot. I don't think I'm doomed, I probably just have to keep going back more regularly which sucks because they are always so slow at the office. Anyway, I'm not going to bring you down with my woes when you have great news. 

MrsW-you're next on the BFP train followed by Lady Sosa. We have had a great few days around here!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - see we told you! I bet it was implantation or what someone else said maybe only 1 made it. But I hope the strong line means 2. 

Acupuncture never helped me but I can see how it would help others. I gave it up when I had to start droving to my re. 

My internet is down at work. Ugh.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh and amy don't worry about the crampin . Mine was intense too and thought for sure I was going t9 start bleeding.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Wow! That test is really dark. Congratulations! What a roller coaster. When is your beta? I hope it's soon. Fx fx fx!

Booger - Good luck at your beta today!!!

Sars - Congrats on hearing the heartbeat! Such an amazing feeling. And that's great that you can resume normal activities again. :) I ran into someone I know at my regular OB's office - my husband was with me and we ran into a close friend's brother and sister-in-law. We both awkwardly said hello - and then congratulations. :)

Erin - I love the new scan pics! The one from the front is so cool! Yayyyy. I'm so happy for you.

Ladysosa - I gave up coffee after my transfer. I will have a cup here or there but no caffeine for me for the most part. You are allowed 1 cup a day though.

Babywhisperer - I hope your little one feels better soon! Lots of sickness going around for sure.

Terri - That stinks about the abormal pap. I hope it's really nothing. They didn't get enough tissue from me the last time around - I just had to go back for another follow-up.

Second trimester scan later today! I hope excited to see my little bean again. :)


----------



## LadySosa

:yipee::happydance:

Wahoo Amy!! What an exciting turn of events! I am so so happy for you!! Yaayyyy. I feel like the acupuncture will do the same for me - just help me mentally. I am so anxious about all this, I've had butterflies for like a week straight. So I am hoping this will help me to relax and get zen. :) DH was like "OMG that is the stupidest thing I've ever heard." He doesn't believe in any of that kind of stuff. I got mad at him for not being supportive. Once he heard how anxious I am and that I hope this will help me relax, he reluctantly gave his support.

Terri - sorry about the abnormal pap - sounds like an annoyance but hopefully won't delay things!

Kfs and Jen- enjoy your ultrasounds today!

Booger - good luck today! You are in my thoughts! Can't wait to hear the results.

Beagle - I love it when the internet goes down at work. That means no work! Hehe.

Today is going to be the longest day EVER! Luckily I have a few meetings to keep me distracted. Transfer is at noon tomorrow. I can't remember who said it, but I really keep thinking about the fact that I'll probably never relax from here on out! I'm anxious for the transfer, I'll be anxious after the transfer, I'll be anxious leading up to beta, I'll be anxious when I'm pregnant, then the anxiety of motherhood to come! It will never end. I suppose I better master my anxiety now!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Mrs. W - Stay positive. I know the TTW stinks!!
> 
> Sars930 - So glad your ultrasound went well. Congratulations on graduating from your RE :)
> 
> LadySosa - I did acupuncture both times. I don't know how much it really helped physically but I think it really helped me mentally. It's hard for me to sit still (meditation is SOOO hard for me) so this forced me to take the time to relax, concentrate on positive energy, and think sticky baby thoughts. I always felt good when I left, like I was contributing to getting my BFP.
> 
> Erin - OMG your scan is SO cute. There's so much facial detail. He already looks like a handsome little guy!!
> 
> Booger - I'm so sorry you're having the dreaded brown spotting too. Although I am often reassured it's normal, it's SO nerve racking. So glad your beta is in the morning. Mine isn't until Monday :growlmad:
> 
> Babywhisperer - I'm so sorry Jack is sick. I hope he gets better soon. And that you don't get sick again!!!
> 
> Terri - Oh wow, I really hope everything is ok. What does an abnormal pap mean? Can it be nothing? I always assumed an abnormal pap meant you're doomed but now that I think about it, I've never been told what it means and don't really know anything about it. I'm praying everything is ok... and of course that your cycle isn't delayed :winkwink:

Amy that is one definite bfp!!!! I know you're nervous, but there is nothing to do but relax, and try and keep busy. Maybe have them draw blood to make sure you are at the right P level. I know this is maddening, but hang in there. I will be saying a prayer...and for what it's worth, my friend had a bleed every month her entire pregnancy, talk about nerve wracking. Remember I had a bleed and all was fine. Hugs lady.

Lady, yes I did acupuncture and swear by it. I did it for 4mos before my IUI with Jack and the IVF. It helps, but it's cumulative. It's can't hurt, at the very least it takes the edge off the stress. I am now going to a Chiro for back pain...when I'm prego a few vertebrae get out of alignment and causes spasms. He's a miracle worker. 

Terri I hope there is no delay and that you're ok. 

As for coffee, I have 1 cup that is 505/50, reg/decaf. My Dr said 1 cup is fine. I drink water constantly but try to limit it to before 7pm or else I am peeing the night away.

Thanks for all the well wishes for Jack. I took him to the Dr and he got eye drops. He's such a cuddly mush when he doesn't feel good, but still manages to be playful and laugh.


----------



## sars930

Amy, that is one strong BFP! Congrats lady!! I hope you can get in for a beta earlier to set your mind at ease.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

Blood is drawn and now I wait. I'm feeling better this morning. Spotting stopped in the late afternoon yesterday and hasn't returned. There wasn't much anyway but it's still not something one wants to see.

Not sure when to expect to hear from my nurse. I have been hearing from her around 3:00 pm this cycle but surely she won't make me wait that long today! After retrieval, my embryo status updates usually came in around 11:00 am so I'm hoping for that.


----------



## jkb11

Booger- can't wait for your update! Hope they don't make you wait too long!

Amy- thinking of you this am. Hope your doing great! 

Lady- enjoy the last day! Can't wait for tomorrow to be here for you:)


----------



## Amy1976

Two great things happened... I stopped spotting and my test this morning is even darker than yesterday afternoon, with only 12 hours between them. It's now the same color as the control line. I still can't believe it. I really, really thought AF was starting. Such an emotional swing yesterday. I could barely sleep. My beta isn't until Monday, but since the spotting stopped and the tests are getting darker, I'm just gonna wait it out.

Terri - I'm so sorry I used the word doomed. It didn't sound so harsh in my head. I just meant that I assumed an abnormal pap always meant bad news. But I'm so glad to hear that's not the case. It does suck to have to get a pap more often though. I used to dread going to get an annual pap, but after all we've been through a pap seems like no big deal, just an annoyance now.

Beagle - Thanks for the reassurance on the cramping. It does help me feel better. Intense is the perfect word. I will say I didn't have cramps at all last time, so maybe this is a good thing :)

Booger - Can't wait to hear your beta results :)

LadySosa - My DH was the same way. Well he just teased me about it. He said he trying to picture me laying there with all these needles sticking in me like a voodoo doll (his exact words lol). But he did think it was a waste of time but humored me since I wanted to do it. He wanted me to go get a massage to relax me, but I was scared since they always say a massage releases toxins into your body to get rid of them. Anyone else have any knowledge about massages and pregnancy?

kfs1 - I can't wait to see your scan today!!


----------



## booger76

*Terri* - I hope your Pap results don't delay anything either. I know how eager you are to get going (I'm eager for you too!!). Plus, who wants one more thing to worry about in this process. Update us when you can! :flower:

*Amy* - Hooray for those super dark lines. I'm thinking you might be our second set of twins. :haha:

*babywhisperer* - Sorry, dear Jack got the eye gunk. Yuck! Hopefully it will clear up in now time with medication. :awww:

*LadySosa* - One more day!!! Hooray and wahoo!!! :happydance: I can't wait. It's your time now. I'm picturing me saying this in the style of Mikey from The Goonies. "It's our time". Hehe.

*kfs* - Good luck with your scan today. :flower: Can't wait to hear how it went. 

Hello to *beagle, sars, Moni, Brighteyez, Erin, JCM, jkb, knitgirl *(Where are you??? I hope you're doing okay) and *Mrs W*! :hi:

Well, beta came in at 129. :thumbup: My nurse seemed pleased so I am too! :happydance: When I asked her the number, she said "Did you cheat?" I asked, "What do you mean by cheat?". "Did you pee on a stick?" Haha. I said, "YES! I couldn't take it anymore." She says,"I thought so, you didn't seem nearly excited enough." :blush: 

I'll go back on Friday morning. Let's hope for the doubling number!!


----------



## jkb11

Yay! Today is aa good day!! Amy and booger, I'm loving both of y'all's good news!! Congrats girls:):):)


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> *terri* - i hope your pap results don't delay anything either. I know how eager you are to get going (i'm eager for you too!!). Plus, who wants one more thing to worry about in this process. Update us when you can! :flower:
> 
> *amy* - hooray for those super dark lines. I'm thinking you might be our second set of twins. :haha:
> 
> *babywhisperer* - sorry, dear jack got the eye gunk. Yuck! Hopefully it will clear up in now time with medication. :awww:
> 
> *ladysosa* - one more day!!! Hooray and wahoo!!! :happydance: I can't wait. It's your time now. I'm picturing me saying this in the style of mikey from the goonies. "it's our time". Hehe.
> 
> *kfs* - good luck with your scan today. :flower: Can't wait to hear how it went.
> 
> Hello to *beagle, sars, moni, brighteyez, erin, jcm, jkb, knitgirl *(where are you??? I hope you're doing okay) and *mrs w*! :hi:
> 
> Well, beta came in at 129. :thumbup: My nurse seemed pleased so i am too! :happydance: When i asked her the number, she said "did you cheat?" i asked, "what do you mean by cheat?". "did you pee on a stick?" haha. I said, "yes! I couldn't take it anymore." she says,"i thought so, you didn't seem nearly excited enough." :blush:
> 
> I'll go back on friday morning. Let's hope for the doubling number!!

awesome beta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Unfortunately for me only the external internet is down . So still plenty to do and today has been hectic. I just can't type as much as I want here. It also screws up little things I try to Google for work. 

Booger great number

Amy glad the test is darker


----------



## knitgirl

Booger and Amy - woooooohooooooo on the BFPs!!!:happydance::happydance: So exciting!! Booger- such a great beta! Can't wait for yours, Amy!

I had spotting and cramping with this pregnancy, and found out that I have a hematoma in my uterus. My ob/gyn office found it, not the RE's office. And I could feel the two separate implantations. One baby implanted a day or two before the other.

Lady - good luck tomorrow on your transfer!!

Hello to everyone else!! I know I've missed a lot. I've been so, so sick with morning sickness, aka puke your brains out and feel sooooo nauseous all day every day. The meds were amazing at first, but then didn't seem so effective. Yesterday and today have been amazing. I was so worried yesterday that I wasn't sick, I went to get an u/s to make sure I wasn't going to miscarry. With my miscarriage in my first pregnancy, the first thing that I noticed was that I wasn't sick anymore. Both babies are doing great - phew!! I actually saw both of them move - crazy! My doc thinks I might just be having a good couple days with no nausea. I'm hoping it sticks though, I feel like a new woman!!! 

I'm hoping to stay more in touch now that I'm somewhat back to normal. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats booger. Great number and now we will wait again until Friday. The nurses/doctors always ask if you cheated. hee hee. Funny.

Amy-Yeah for continuing to have a strong line. Woohoo! Can't wait for you to go in on Monday.

I don't have my phone on at work so I don't know if the obgyn called me. I'll call them this afternoon. I did have to get a blood draw for my regular doctor, and some annoying old lady was in the waiting area playing a loud cell phone game. I asked her to turn it down TWICE. She wanted to ignore me the first time, so I said it louder the second time. I was a b%tch but I don't care. I'm irritable and impatient and am hating waiting around for everything these days. It's really getting to me. I even told the teenager in front of me to stop taping the show last night. She was recording the opening of the show on her phone. It's illegal. If I wasn't in the middle of the theater, I would've called an usher. Instead I just tapped her on the shoulder, she jumped, and shook my head no. HA!!HA!! Her mom was two seats away. Some people are just trashy.

knitgirl-Glad you're feeling amazing today. Enjoy it!

kfs1-Take a picture of your picture if you can..dont' forget to tell them that you're team yellow!

Ok..everyone at work is working hard today because 4-6" of snow is coming overnight. No one is planning on coming in tomorrow, including me, so I can't fool with you ladies today. have a great afternoon!


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaaayyy Booger that is awesome!!! 

Terri - hope everything is well and continue to be well with your results.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Terri sorry to hear about the abnormal pap, I really hope it's nothing and doesn't delay your treatment. I've had abnormal ones in the past and even had treatment for it, it wasn't that bad and was all fine afterwards. I expect you are sick of the snow but it sounds so exciting to me! We rarely get snow where I live and I wish we did.

Amy!!!!! Omg congrats Hun!! What a turn of events, beautiful dark bfp! I am so happy for you!! 

Booger - glad your beta was so good! Happy news today!! 

Lady good luck on your transfer tomorrow! Only a few hours till you are pupo!! 

Hope your s an goes well kfs, enjoy seeing baby again. 

Hello to everyone else!! 

I'm finding the tww a bit torturous. Went back to work today which kept me busier. I've got a nagging lower back ache which is normally a bad sign for me that af is on the way but this is way earlier than usual. I'm 4dp2dt so my blast should be hatching today!! Lets hope so.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!

Booger - yay that your beta # was great! wahoo!

Terri - you go! Good for you for telling off (or just tapping on shoulder) that teenager. I'd do the same thing if I were you.

Congrats again Amy! :)

Mrs. W - hang in there! I was always wondering, why does everyone call it the two week wait? Doesn't the beta only take about a week or so after transfer?? Everyone keeps asking me "when will you know??" and I say.. "I thiink two weeks??" but then it seems like everyone else 'knows' sooner. 

Question for you ladies. My doc told me in the very beginning that IVF has a 60% chance of working. But it seems like based on all the success on this board, the % is wayy higher! Did she mean 60% for the entire process, as in, there is a chance you may not get any eggs, there is a chance they may not fertilize, there is a chance you may not respond to meds, etc. etc., like 60% from start to finish. In other words, I'm wondering since I've gotten this far...what are my chances??? Just wondering if you guys know. ARgh the anxiety is killing me!


----------



## sars930

Terri, good luck with your results. I've had one abnormal pap and they were able to tell me why they thought with pretty high accuracy. I had to have one every six months for a certain period of time and then went back to normal. I wouldn't think it would impact your cycle. 

So, much good news on here!!

Great to hear from you Knit, I'm glad you're feeling better.

LadySosa: I'm not really sure on the success rates. So, much depends on your personal situation. I might guess that so many ladies here did PGS here helps??

I asked about our maternity leave policy today as we just transitioned into a new company in recent months. I got a mixed bag response that's leaving me frustrated and somewhat happy. Good news: The company is now paying for short-term disability coverage that covers maternity leave. Otherwise there would be no paid leave.

Bad news: Because DH and I work for the same company, they can legally limit our FMLA to a combined total of 12 weeks. I'm so pissed. Only way around it is for him to just hoard vacation. So, if he wanted to take a week of FMLA, I could only take 11 weeks. Other married coworkers were not subject to this, so one would take 12 and then the other took a few weeks.


----------



## Amy1976

Lady - The TWW is two weeks from when you ovulate. So since the embryos spend 5 of those days in the lab, it's less than 2 weeks by the time you transfer.


----------



## brighteyez73

Terri - I agree I am sick of the snow too! I work for Baltimore City Public Schools and it is getting messy. 

Amy - Congrats!!

Mrs. W - I completly get that the TWW is the worse. Try to stay occupied as much as possible.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies,
Just got the call and my estradiol went from 117 to 435 and the follicles are measuring at 11. I start taking the ganirelix tonight and then every morning starting tomorrow along with the other meds. I am getting excited because once you start ganirelix it means we're getting close. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement. YOU LADIES ROCK :hugs: !!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's great bright!! 

Lady your wait is less if you transfer a day 5 blast, mine was a day 2 transfer so technically a 12 day wait. Success rates are personal. Because of my low amh, my chance of success was 10-15%. But before they knew I had the low amh because I've had a baby and am 34 they said 40%. It will vary from clinic to clinic too. 

X


----------



## jkb11

Awesome news brighteyez!! So happy for you!


----------



## moni77

Yay Amy!!!

Great beta Booger!

Lots of good news today.

Had my scan and they measured the baby - he is weighing in at 3 pounds 12 ounces....heart is still normal!


----------



## jkb11

Congrats on a good scan moni! Can't believe how close you are!!!! I'm ready to start seeing baby pics posted:)


----------



## terripeachy

So the fertility center that I go to lost power today and everyone who had retrieval a scheduled for today had to be transferred to another one in another county. They also said that people who have them tomorrow are also supposed to go to another county and the snow is supposed to start at 2:30am and we are expecting at least four inches. Can you imagine if tomorrow was your day (except Lady Sosa). Talk about stressful. The nurse hadn't heard from my OBgyn and I didn't try calling today. They didn't call me either so it's probably not an emergency. 

This dog keeps waking up in the middle of the night and barking, so I'm going to bed early. Good luck tomorrow Lady. I'll be home so I can check in periodically.


----------



## Amy1976

Just checking in to say good luck to LadySosa!! Tomorrow you'll officially be PUPO!! YAY!!


----------



## LadySosa

Awe thanks so much you guys!! Terri and other east-coasters stay safe in that snow! I'll check in tmro after transfer. Have a great night!!


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, LadySosa!!! Fingers crossed for a smooth and easy transfer. Hooray!


----------



## beaglemom

Hello everyone. I hope all is well.

Lady good luck today...I hope the wait goes by fast for you. I can't remember if you plan to cheat & test early.

So I told all my coworkers today. I didn't do any of the things I planned. We have a pot luck tomorrow & they asked me to cook & I said I wasn't in the mood. Really the thought makes me sick. So I said to myself I am tired of lying about stupid stuff. So I went to the teller side of the bank & showed them my u/s pic & said there's my baby! I made a few people cry. It was really cool. Then I came back & told another guy in my office...he is a younger guy, married, no kids. I said hey I have something to show you. I showed him the pic & I said that's my baby...in my belly. He looked so shocked. He was like what, how, when. It was almost as if the 2 of us had a one night stand & I was breaking the pregnancy news to him. Then I called a friend at another branch & told her. it was really cool. My other ideas would have worked too...but this worked really great. I feel good having more people supporting me. Of course all the women said they sensed something was up with me. No idea how...but whatever.


----------



## sars930

Good luck today Lady!

Glad things went well telling your coworkers Beagle.

Terri, that's awful. I can't imagine. We're getting slammed today with 8 inches of snow.


----------



## moni77

Good luck Lady!!

Terri - wow that is scary - what if you had a transfer scheduled...

Just cancelled my OB appointment - roads are scary and not worth it. Plus I fell down some stairs last night and hubby is a little extra cautious about me. I'm ok and baby is acting normally - no bleeding cramping - just a good bruise on my rearend.


----------



## beaglemom

Yuck to everyone's weather. It was beautiful yesterday of about 80...perfect day to call in sick...but I was at work. Today is NASTY & raining & I think tomorrow the temp drops big time. I am ready for spring already.

Moni - sorry about your fall! Glad it was your back side instead of your front. I am sure you have a nasty bruise, though. Glad baby seems fine.


----------



## beaglemom

So I guess I spoke too soon on my meds. This time the pharmacy billed my insurance & I had to pay the full amount. When I put in my own claim, they said allowed amount $20. No idea what is going on. But I should be getting a refund of the difference from the meds I got in Jan. But I guess I am stuck with this new bill. The good news is this will put me at my deductible for the year. I think I have to do one more order to get me to 10 weeks. But that should just be 20%.

I also had a call from the OB about insurance. They bill the entire amount due from now until after delivery. But they set it up as payments. Luckily since I have paid so much already towards my deductible, looks like my total will be around $500.

I will be so glad to me off this expensive progesterone!!! Maybe my office has more samples I can sponge off of until 10 weeks.


----------



## kfs1

Ladysosa - can't wait to hear your report!!!!!!

Terri - I hope you caught up in some sleep you poor thing.

Booger - congrats on the great beta!!!! How are you feeling?

Amy - wow. Sooooo happy for you. I hope those tests keep getting darker and darker as you lead up to your beta!

Knit - congrats on the great scan. Always a relief to see the little beans, right?

Mrsw - the TWW is THE worst. Try to keep yourself distracted - easier said than done, I know.

Brighteyez - sounds like things are progressing well. :)

Moni - yaaaay for a great scan. Any new pics? Hope you're not too bruised up.

My scan went well yesterday. I'll share pics tomorrow (on my phone). The only issue is that my placenta is a bit low but most of the time it moves as the uterus grows so they said not to worry. Next appt in 3 weeks so they can check it out.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say all went well. Everything was smooth and quick! I feel a little cruddy but I think it's because I'm having coffee withdrawals! Have a major headache. I'm excited to think I have a little embie in my belly! I'll check in w more tmro. :)


----------



## jkb11

Yay lady! You are pupo!! Rest up girlie. Can't wait to see that bfp!


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Lady!!! :yipee: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## knitgirl

LadySosa said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say all went well. Everything was smooth and quick! I feel a little cruddy but I think it's because I'm having coffee withdrawals! Have a major headache. I'm excited to think I have a little embie in my belly! I'll check in w more tmro. :)

Congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!!

Thanks so much for your words of encouragement all :)

I'm feeling really crappy today, and I am REALLY paranoid that my coworker got me sick. We were chatting a bunch on Monday, then on Tuesday she found out she had strep throat, which is apparently really contagious. Yesterday I had the worst headache all day, then I started coughing. Now this morning my throat is sore and my headache is still there. Ugh!!! Worst possible timing to get sick! I'm really hoping that the cough is just allergies or something passing, and the headache is from no coffee. Anyone know - if I did happen to get strep, would that interfere with my new little embie?

Anyways, yesterday was interesting. I wasn't a huge fan of the acupuncture...some of them hurt more than I was anticipating, then I was all anxious expecting more pain. Wasn't very relaxing. Also DH was there in the room the entire time! Bless his heart he actually tried it himself a little (she just poked him on his forehead/ear). But it was all really cool - seeing the pic of the embryo, then I got to watch the embryologist suck it up into the catheter. All so interesting! It's such a weird feeling to know that I am PUPO. After all the time of trying and wondering, hoping that I got pregnant...now I know I am for sure (at least for the time being)! My test is March 14, so not too far away!

How's everyone else doing on this Friday morning??


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your words of encouragement all :)
> 
> I'm feeling really crappy today, and I am REALLY paranoid that my coworker got me sick. We were chatting a bunch on Monday, then on Tuesday she found out she had strep throat, which is apparently really contagious. Yesterday I had the worst headache all day, then I started coughing. Now this morning my throat is sore and my headache is still there. Ugh!!! Worst possible timing to get sick! I'm really hoping that the cough is just allergies or something passing, and the headache is from no coffee. Anyone know - if I did happen to get strep, would that interfere with my new little embie?
> 
> Anyways, yesterday was interesting. I wasn't a huge fan of the acupuncture...some of them hurt more than I was anticipating, then I was all anxious expecting more pain. Wasn't very relaxing. Also DH was there in the room the entire time! Bless his heart he actually tried it himself a little (she just poked him on his forehead/ear). But it was all really cool - seeing the pic of the embryo, then I got to watch the embryologist suck it up into the catheter. All so interesting! It's such a weird feeling to know that I am PUPO. After all the time of trying and wondering, hoping that I got pregnant...now I know I am for sure (at least for the time being)! My test is March 14, so not too far away!
> 
> How's everyone else doing on this Friday morning??

I would be a little concerned if you had a fever. You don't want your internal temp too high. Check for that...but if no fever, I wouldn't worry too much. But you could call your nurse to be safe.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome to pupo land lady!! I've been ill with an awful cough since my transfer so have googled it quite a bit. From what I have read on coughs and colds, your immune system being lower can actually be a good thing thing and help an embryo implant more easily. Not sure about with a fever though, what beagle said makes sense. Have lots of fluids and lots of rest. X


----------



## terripeachy

Are you working today, Lady? Congrats! 
When is your beta scheduled? Oops. I didn't refresh my screen from earlier today and I just saw that it's next Saturday. Yeah!! I can't wait.. I was thinking the same thing about your immune system not being the strongest. The embie is taking over your body already! hee hee. I hope you don't have strep.

We shoveled out last night and I made it to work around 9. It's supposed to warm up >40 the next couple days, so I'm excited for warm weather. I also shoveled a path to my front door because I was expecting some new corduroys, but today I saw that my shipment was delayed. Booo..I never shovel the path to the front door. Stay away strangers! hee hee.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi guys! Yay, finally someone here to play with! Hehe. The board has been awful quiet this morning. I hope y'all are right about the immune system! Mrs. W, that makes me feel better, thank you! Although I feel bad that you are sick!

Ugh Terri, the snow sounds awful! I keep seeing on the news neighbors that are fighting over where to put the snow. What a pain that everything is closed or delayed. Ugh! Good that the temp will increase. But then you might have a slushy mess on your hands.


----------



## sars930

Lady, Glad it went well but I'm sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Strep untreated is really dangerous so just stay on top of your symptoms. I don't know how much it matters for the embie. I know my RE told me that for DH it would be really bad for him to get sick before the ER since that can negatively effect sperm. Might be worth calling your nurse. Are you going to test early or wait until your beta?

Terri, We ended up getting about 10 inches in 36 hours. IM OVER THIS. It is really sunny today so things are starting to melt. I'm ready for seven days of 40 degree weather and outdoor running. Sick of the treadmill already.

I'm off today for working Saturday so I went to the gym this morning and I'm treating myself to a mani pedi this afternoon. It is my brother's birthday so we're going to Philly to stay with my parents. They live by the Art Museum and my brother is in Northern Liberties. Saturday is my best friend's son's first birthday. I can't believe he's a year already. Time flies. So, should be a fun weekend.

Any one with fun plans?


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - YAY for being PUPO :yipee: I'm sooo excited for you. I'm so sorry you're sick though. If you really do think you may have strep or get a fever, go to the Dr. right away. You need antibiotics for strep and I was told that fevers can be dangerous during early pregnancy. If it is just a common cold, you will be fine. I got really sick while I was pregnant last time (fever and cough) and I can't help but wonder if that contributed to my miscarriage. I will never know but it is always in the back of my mind. So take extra care. 

Beaglemom - Congrats on telling your co-workers. How exciting :)

Moni - Wow that had to be so scary. I'm sorry that happened to you. I can't imagine. Were you sore the next day or anything?

Hi to everyone else!! I hope everyone is doing well:)


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!! :flower:

*LadySosa* - Again, hooray for you smooth transfer. :thumbup: Fantastic! I'm sorry you aren't feeling so well, though. I think you'll be just fine. Maybe a call to your nurse would make you feel better though. Strep is the worst - I really hope that isn't what it is! Are you going to wait until your beta or do you plan on testing at home sooner??

*Terri* - Sorry for the delay in getting your pants! I hate seeing when things get delayed when you are so excitedly waiting for them. I'm sure you guys are so ready for winter to be over. My Mom got 2 feet of snow in Kentucky. Yikes!!! That's a lot of snow for anyone, especially them. Yet, here in Montana we continue to be in the 50/60s and sunny. Sigh. It does make good walking/running weather!

*Mrs W* - How are you hanging, lady???? I hope you're doing well.

*knitgirl* - How rude of me to ask how you were doing the other day and then never respond to your reply. Good to hear from you but I'm sorry you've been so sick! I hope that the last few days of feeling better sticks around.

*Beagle* - Hooray for telling everyone at work!! I'm glad it went well. 

*moni* - Sorry about your fall but glad that it was just your bum that took a beating. 

*kfs* - Wahoo on your great scan!! You're almost halfway! I can't believe it.

*sars* - That sucks about your leave. Ugh. Maternity/Paternity leave in the country is just the pits.

*brighteyez* - Awesome update on your follicles. Keep growing little follies!!!

*Amy * - How are you doing??? Beta is just a couple more days away now. 

Howdy to *Erin, JCM,* and *jkb*!!!! :hi:

My second beta came in at 419! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am ecstatic and feel like I can breathe a small sigh of relief. Phew. First US is next Friday just to confirm a sac is there. I actually have an US on the next 4 Fridays (I didn't even ask why they do so many). Let's hope they all go well!

DH is off on his crazy backcountry ski adventure through the Canadian wilderness. I may not have any contact with him until next Thursday! I hope he stays safe out there. I told him he couldn't do anything too crazy because there was more than just me to think about now. :winkwink:

Oh, and I can start running again! :wohoo: My nurse said "don&#8217;t push yourself, but you can &#8216;carefully&#8217; run now. It&#8217;s perfectly safe, but I don&#8217;t want you to ever think that if you lost the pregnancy it was because of that. So most people wait until they are about 8 weeks or so and in the meantime fast walk, etc&#8230;" I'll take it nice and easy but I am beyond happy to lace up my running shoes again. Especially with the nice weather we have been having.


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - YAY for a great 2nd beta :yipee: I'm so happy for you.
Yes my beta is on Monday. Time seemed to go by pretty quickly this week, so it didn't seem as long as it was. The weekend will be over before we know it because those always go by way too fast lol.


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance:


booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!! :flower:
> 
> *LadySosa* - Again, hooray for you smooth transfer. :thumbup: Fantastic! I'm sorry you aren't feeling so well, though. I think you'll be just fine. Maybe a call to your nurse would make you feel better though. Strep is the worst - I really hope that isn't what it is! Are you going to wait until your beta or do you plan on testing at home sooner??
> 
> *Terri* - Sorry for the delay in getting your pants! I hate seeing when things get delayed when you are so excitedly waiting for them. I'm sure you guys are so ready for winter to be over. My Mom got 2 feet of snow in Kentucky. Yikes!!! That's a lot of snow for anyone, especially them. Yet, here in Montana we continue to be in the 50/60s and sunny. Sigh. It does make good walking/running weather!
> 
> *Mrs W* - How are you hanging, lady???? I hope you're doing well.
> 
> *knitgirl* - How rude of me to ask how you were doing the other day and then never respond to your reply. Good to hear from you but I'm sorry you've been so sick! I hope that the last few days of feeling better sticks around.
> 
> *Beagle* - Hooray for telling everyone at work!! I'm glad it went well.
> 
> *moni* - Sorry about your fall but glad that it was just your bum that took a beating.
> 
> *kfs* - Wahoo on your great scan!! You're almost halfway! I can't believe it.
> 
> *sars* - That sucks about your leave. Ugh. Maternity/Paternity leave in the country is just the pits.
> 
> *brighteyez* - Awesome update on your follicles. Keep growing little follies!!!
> 
> *Amy * - How are you doing??? Beta is just a couple more days away now.
> 
> Howdy to *Erin, JCM,* and *jkb*!!!! :hi:
> 
> My second beta came in at 419! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am ecstatic and feel like I can breathe a small sigh of relief. Phew. First US is next Friday just to confirm a sac is there. I actually have an US on the next 4 Fridays (I didn't even ask why they do so many). Let's hope they all go well!
> 
> DH is off on his crazy backcountry ski adventure through the Canadian wilderness. I may not have any contact with him until next Thursday! I hope he stays safe out there. I told him he couldn't do anything too crazy because there was more than just me to think about now. :winkwink:
> 
> Oh, and I can start running again! :wohoo: My nurse said "dont push yourself, but you can carefully run now. Its perfectly safe, but I dont want you to ever think that if you lost the pregnancy it was because of that. So most people wait until they are about 8 weeks or so and in the meantime fast walk, etc" I'll take it nice and easy but I am beyond happy to lace up my running shoes again. Especially with the nice weather we have been having.

Thank you Booger!!! Congrats on the beta that is so awesome


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone?

Lady - Congrats on being PUPO!!! How many did they transfer? This is so exciting!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Brighteyez - I forgot you are in MD too...I hope the weather hasn't screwed up any of your appts.

Booger congrats on your beta! That is awesome. A coworker told me she had scans a lot because over 35 & the infertility. Wondering if that is why for you. I wouldn't care & would love it!

So telling everyone was nice. Two coworkers told me about their infertility (well one I already knew about). I am so free telling people we needed help. I never thought I would be that way. Telling people also makes me a tad nervous since I am still early. But I feel very positive about this pregnancy. Nausea has not settled much. Trying to eat more often & drink more. Oh & telling people brings on the advice. I don't mind...but the advice that bugs me is the "Oh you will." Ugh...you don't know how my pregnancy is going to be. But they are just trying to be nice. I am a bit tired of hearing ginger ale & crackers. :)

Plans this weekend...road trip to buy baby furniture at Ikea!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats booger!! Glad everything is going well and you're back to lacing up your sneaks. I can't wait to get back to running. The next few days have increasing temps so if I can get out early I can run on the street and not worry about u shoveled sidewalks. 

No big weekend plans here. Just ordering meds and going to my leash walking class tomorrow. Other than that, probably a lot of TV watching. Bo-ring. Oh, my bestie and I booked a trip to Seattle in the fall. It's been a couple years since we've been on our fall girls trip so time to get back to it. I'm eager to get back to my birth city!

Oh and beagle I'm glad you told your coworkers. No more little lies. Yay!!


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> Brighteyez - I forgot you are in MD too...I hope the weather hasn't screwed up any of your appts.
> 
> Booger congrats on your beta! That is awesome. A coworker told me she had scans a lot because over 35 & the infertility. Wondering if that is why for you. I wouldn't care & would love it!
> 
> So telling everyone was nice. Two coworkers told me about their infertility (well one I already knew about). I am so free telling people we needed help. I never thought I would be that way. Telling people also makes me a tad nervous since I am still early. But I feel very positive about this pregnancy. Nausea has not settled much. Trying to eat more often & drink more. Oh & telling people brings on the advice. I don't mind...but the advice that bugs me is the "Oh you will." Ugh...you don't know how my pregnancy is going to be. But they are just trying to be nice. I am a bit tired of hearing ginger ale & crackers. :)
> 
> Plans this weekend...road trip to buy baby furniture at Ikea!

Booger - I have made all of them just left early and took my time  But it was messy. I am waiting for them to call me with the estradiol results. Wednesday my estradiol went from 117 to 435 :happydance: and the follicles were measuring at 11+. Today they are ranging from 11-18 so I am pleased and excited about that :happydance:. Now I am just waiting patiently.....NOT :haha: for the call. I go back on Sunday and if all is well I will have ER on the 11th (next Wednesday). I am so excited, again thanks for you all encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Booger!! That is an awesome beta!! Is it twins?? And yay for getting back to running! I'm not sure if I'd be so excited about running, but if it's something that you enjoy and helps ease your mind, that is great. :)

Amy - I didn't realize you'd transferred two! Oooh I wonder if you've got twins too?? Can't wait for your results Monday! 

Brighteyez - you're almost there! Woohoo!

Beagle - That must be a relief to tell everyone! When I started opening up to my coworkers about our infertility and IVF, it turned out that two out of three are going through or have gone through very similar issues. It really goes to show you that you never know who is experiencing this! I just found out also that one of my coworkers is preggo (she just took the test last week)! Exciting times around here!

I am feeling cramping. Is it normal to feel cramping so soon after transfer? I'm feeling better tho, def. no fever, just the lingering headache. DH doesn't want me to test before next Saturday's beta. He thinks it's useless cause it may not be accurate. I see his point, even if I got a BFP I'd still be doubting if it's accurate...I may wait for the beta.


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> Brighteyez - I forgot you are in MD too...I hope the weather hasn't screwed up any of your appts.
> 
> Booger congrats on your beta! That is awesome. A coworker told me she had scans a lot because over 35 & the infertility. Wondering if that is why for you. I wouldn't care & would love it!
> 
> So telling everyone was nice. Two coworkers told me about their infertility (well one I already knew about). I am so free telling people we needed help. I never thought I would be that way. Telling people also makes me a tad nervous since I am still early. But I feel very positive about this pregnancy. Nausea has not settled much. Trying to eat more often & drink more. Oh & telling people brings on the advice. I don't mind...but the advice that bugs me is the "Oh you will." Ugh...you don't know how my pregnancy is going to be. But they are just trying to be nice. I am a bit tired of hearing ginger ale & crackers. :)
> 
> Plans this weekend...road trip to buy baby furniture at Ikea!

Oh yes I live here in wonderful and beautiful Maryland  The weather is wonderful LOL:haha:. I am ready for Spring but I am enjoying my days off with the school system though.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - do what feels right. But there was no way I could wait. I think a lot of people test the day of. Just so a stranger isn't telling them bad news. But I wanted to know as soon as possible. And I tested every day to see the line get darker. You did FET, right? A pos is a pos. So when taking those tests you can usually really only get a false negative. Unless an evap which you should be able to tell. But again...do your thing! :)

The cramping is normal. Sometimes it can be the catheter & sometimes (hopefully) it is implantation. Sadly no way to know the difference. People say implantation was more of a pulling...but I don't think I had much of a pulling...maybe a little. But it mostly felt like AF. Then after the positive it would be random sometimes pulling sometimes AF feeling.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh one BAD thing about telling...I work with a lot of women...and they have decided to call me preggers...a term I have always hated & I really hate being called it...ugh!


----------



## LadySosa

Beagle - Ohh. So, if I POS and I get a BFP, then it should be a true BFP? Yes, I did an FET. How many days after your transfer did you POS?


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Beagle - Ohh. So, if I POS and I get a BFP, then it should be a true BFP? Yes, I did an FET. How many days after your transfer did you POS?

I think I started on day 4...got the pos the evening of day 6 I think. When doing a fresh, you have to be concerned you are picking up the trigger...but no worries with that on a fet.

Yes the only way it is not for real is an evap...but those are rare & super light with little color to them. Stay away from the blue dyes. And my cheap wondfos did not pick up super dark. When i got my faint, I did a frer right after. Any time I tested, I was using a cup...so I would use the same urine to do a back up test.

I just taped all my tests to a paper. I so wish I was keeping up with the days to keep records.


----------



## jkb11

Booger congrats on the wonderful beta! Happy for you!!

Lady hope you feel better fast. And I would contact dr if you develop any fever. There are antibiotics you can take during pregnancy.

So girls, I'm really scared. I had a lot of red bleeding with clots. I called ob office and they couldn't see me because of closing at 5. I changed jobs just prior to my transfer because I was a nurse in the pediatric emergency room, and I wanted to be able to protect my pregnancy a little better. Anyhow it is highly discouraged because we have had so many staff playing with the ultrasound machine and they would discover problems with pregnancies but I going to go up there during the night when they aren't so busy and try to check baby's heartrate. It was just so much blood and with the clots too. 
Babyw - when you had the bleeding did you have clots or was it mainly spotting?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lady so happy it went well and that you're feeling better. A fever of 100.4 or higher is when the Dr would want to see you. Rest up, hydrate and enjoy being pupo!

Booger what an awesome beta girl!! So happy for you. As far as exercise the rule usually is if you have been doing it for years you should be fine. Enjoy this time it's so exciting!

Terri sorry about the dog barking. It's good practice for a baby waking you in the middle of the night. 

Brighteyez so excited for you!! It's getting close! I hope you're feeling good and that you're positively visualizing those follies growing! Sounds like they timed the Ganirelix right too!

Mrs W hope you're feeling good!! So excited for you!

All the ladies waiting for betas I know how nervewracking this waiting period is. Stay busy, see friends, watch funny movies and relax. All will be as it should be. This thread has been on a great streak. Stay positive. I'm thinking of all of you. 

Moni so sorry about the fall. I did that too and all was fine. I'm glad everything is looking good with the baby. How crazy is this snow!

How are you girls doing Jen, Erin, Praying, Beagle, Sars, knit, jkb?

I am so over the snow and getting sick. I came home We'd night and started with a sore throat exactly a day after dh started with it. I worked from home the last 2 days deciding to skip a snowy commute which would have been plagued with delays coming home yesterday. My throat kills, but no fever. DH is feeling better but he is bionic. He gets over stuff super fast. Jack is feeling much better too which is great. Seeing him suffer and not be his happy and playful self was difficult. He's been very clingy today, he knows Mama isn't feeling well. This makes the 3rd time I've been sick this pregnancy. All head colds but the sore throat is a new one. My Nanny said that's what happens when you catch a cold from a child. It's twice as bad and sore throats are usually kids colds. I haven't had a sore throat in 25yrs. My glands are the size of golf balls. I guess this will be what it's like when Jack gets in school and is around other kids more. 

So happy the w/e is here. I need to go to Destination Maternity badly for pants. One pair from my last pregnancy finally gave out. They are not made the best so they don't last as long as normal clothes. I hope they have some Spring weight stuff out bc I'm not buying any Winter clothes. I refuse. I am half way through my pregnancy and don't see the point in getting much more than maybe 2 pairs of pants, a pair of capris, and a couple of dresses. I hope June and July are not brutal this year. Commuting on 3 trains in and 3 trains home in sweltering heat is awful. And smelly!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Booger congrats on the wonderful beta! Happy for you!!
> 
> Lady hope you feel better fast. And I would contact dr if you develop any fever. There are antibiotics you can take during pregnancy.
> 
> So girls, I'm really scared. I had a lot of red bleeding with clots. I called ob office and they couldn't see me because of closing at 5. I changed jobs just prior to my transfer because I was a nurse in the pediatric emergency room, and I wanted to be able to protect my pregnancy a little better. Anyhow it is highly discouraged because we have had so many staff playing with the ultrasound machine and they would discover problems with pregnancies but I going to go up there during the night when they aren't so busy and try to check baby's heartrate. It was just so much blood and with the clots too.
> Babyw - when you had the bleeding did you have clots or was it mainly spotting?

Hey Sweetie, I'm sorry for this stressful situation. I had a bleed like my last 2 days of my period which was watery, dark brownish and pink then after a few days just spotting. I never had clots. What I was told was a bleed with clots accompanied with severe cramping is cause for concern. One without the other is not alarming to the Dr I spoke to when I went in for a check. When can you get a scan? It will make you feel better to know all is ok. In the meantime rest. Are you in pain? I wish I could help more.


----------



## jkb11

Babywhisperer said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Booger congrats on the wonderful beta! Happy for you!!
> 
> Lady hope you feel better fast. And I would contact dr if you develop any fever. There are antibiotics you can take during pregnancy.
> 
> So girls, I'm really scared. I had a lot of red bleeding with clots. I called ob office and they couldn't see me because of closing at 5. I changed jobs just prior to my transfer because I was a nurse in the pediatric emergency room, and I wanted to be able to protect my pregnancy a little better. Anyhow it is highly discouraged because we have had so many staff playing with the ultrasound machine and they would discover problems with pregnancies but I going to go up there during the night when they aren't so busy and try to check baby's heartrate. It was just so much blood and with the clots too.
> Babyw - when you had the bleeding did you have clots or was it mainly spotting?
> 
> Hey Sweetie, I'm sorry for this stressful situation. I had a bleed like my last 2 days of my period which was watery, dark brownish and pink then after a few days just spotting. I never had clots. What I was told was a bleed with clots accompanied with severe cramping is cause for concern. One without the other is not alarming to the Dr I spoke to when I went in for a check. When can you get a scan? It will make you feel better to know all is ok. In the meantime rest. Are you in pain? I wish I could help more.Click to expand...

Thank you. I did have cramping this morning but not bad. However there was definitely clots. One very large but was not tissue. I have an official appt Monday at 9 am but I'm going to ER tonight just to check for heartbeat via US on my own.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Booger congrats on the wonderful beta! Happy for you!!
> 
> Lady hope you feel better fast. And I would contact dr if you develop any fever. There are antibiotics you can take during pregnancy.
> 
> So girls, I'm really scared. I had a lot of red bleeding with clots. I called ob office and they couldn't see me because of closing at 5. I changed jobs just prior to my transfer because I was a nurse in the pediatric emergency room, and I wanted to be able to protect my pregnancy a little better. Anyhow it is highly discouraged because we have had so many staff playing with the ultrasound machine and they would discover problems with pregnancies but I going to go up there during the night when they aren't so busy and try to check baby's heartrate. It was just so much blood and with the clots too.
> Babyw - when you had the bleeding did you have clots or was it mainly spotting?
> 
> Hey Sweetie, I'm sorry for this stressful situation. I had a bleed like my last 2 days of my period which was watery, dark brownish and pink then after a few days just spotting. I never had clots. What I was told was a bleed with clots accompanied with severe cramping is cause for concern. One without the other is not alarming to the Dr I spoke to when I went in for a check. When can you get a scan? It will make you feel better to know all is ok. In the meantime rest. Are you in pain? I wish I could help more.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I did have cramping this morning but not bad. However there was definitely clots. One very large but was not tissue. I have an official appt Monday at 9 am but I'm going to ER tonight just to check for heartbeat via US on my own.Click to expand...

Please update when you can. I hope everything is ok hun. Sending you hugs.


----------



## terripeachy

Jkb-sorry you're feeling so scared. I hope you can get in to see your baby today. Please let us know what happens tonight. I'll say a special prayer for you and will be checking in bright and early. 

Moni-so scary that you fell down. I think it's a common thing and I think that is so crazy. I can't imagine just falling down. I don't even do that when drunk! Glad you're ok. 

Brighteyez-I'm so happy your follies are almost ready. Now I forget what day your retrieval is going to be. Do you get that done downtown or do you come up to Towson?

BabyW-sorry you're sick now too. Ugh! I'm happy you didn't go into work. You need a day off from those crazy guys. And I agree with you in buying winter clothes. Don't do it!! Squeeze into your jackets/sweaters because spring is right around the corner. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## jkb11

I appreciate all prayers girls. I'm not going to go to ER now. I started passing grey colored tissue with clots. At this point I'm going to just wait and go in Monday for the official appt. I'm praying for a miracle. This is just so hard.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no. That doesn't sound good but I will keep praying. A miracle can happen so just keep believing and everything will be ok. It's going to be a long weekend. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Jkb - praying for you!!! I hope you're doing ok. Take it easy this weekend.

Babyw - hope you feel better, too. I hate being sick.

Terri - love you girl. Hope Fun let you sleep last night.

Hi all of my other lovelies. Fx for all in the TWW.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh jkb:hugs: easier said than done I know but try not to convince yourself of the worst. In the run up to, during and after my mc I read many many threads and stories of ladies bleeding in first tri and it can be fine even with clots sometimes. The fact you've seen the baby, with a heartbeat and measuring right for your dates means everything is in your favour. Praying all is fine with baby and this is just the bleed the Dr saw at your last scan. Try to relax for the babies sake, big deep breaths. 

Sending prayers, love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

As for me, 7dp2dt today. No symptoms. No cramps or anything. Other ladies with dates similar to mine are posting Bfps but I can't help be convinced I'm out xx


----------



## kfs1

Mrs w-don't lose hope. I had no symptoms either and was also convinced I was going to get a negative. Stay positive!


----------



## jkb11

After a night of no sleep my best friend text me that our one of our favorite Drs was on and they weren't busy so I went to get a quick US. Baby was moving and heart rate was 170. I believe in the power of prayer and sincerely thank each of you that has been praying. I'm still bleeding a good bit and passing clots. I have saved the one that has tissue in it so hopefully the ob can give me an answer for sure on Monday. The ER dr said it is possible to lose parts of the endometrial lining and it will be tissue. The clot with the tissue in it is just so big too. It is larger than a half dollar piece. The baby did measure smaller than she did last Monday. But dr said that it is probably his measurements are off. Plus the ER machine is ancient compared to my ob. I'm back to laying around all weekend, taking deep breaths;) and praying. 

Mrs w. Praying you get your BFP! I really just felt normal as well. I didn't feel cramping and such until I got to the 5-6 week mark and I think that was my uterus growing.


----------



## booger76

*jkb *- I'm sending positive vibes your way. You'll continue to be in my thoughts. :hugs:

*Mrs W* - Like kfs said, try not to worry about the lack of symptoms. I did have cramping but other than that - nada - and I still don't have any. The TWW is just the worst. Hang in there!!! :hugs:

*LadySosa* - I hope you are feeling better today!!! I only transferred one embryo so I'm doubtful it's twins. It could have split but I'm hoping not!! My numbers are fairly normal for a singleton pregnancy according to betabase.info.

*BabyWhisperer* - Same to you - I hope you are feeling better too. I'm sorry you've been sick so much. Hopefully, this will be the last of it.

*Terri *- Sometimes boring weekends are the best. Sometimes. I hope Fun does well at his leash walking class. 

Hello to all the other lovely ladies out there!! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## booger76

jkb - We cross posted again. I am so, so happy and relieved to see your update!! :dance:


----------



## Amy1976

Jkb11 - You were on my mind this morning and I was so relieved to read your post. Even so this has got to be terrifying for you. Just rest the rest of the weekend and hopefully the Dr. can give you some reassuring answers on Monday. Since your baby was fine, something else has to be causing this.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls! Bleeding is now easing up. I'm going to request the dr to go in and view ultrasound while it's being done. I'm wondering if the placenta is in a bad location. Apparently ivf really increases the chance of this happening as well as any uterine surgery, and my son was an emergency c section. I have googled away trying to find a cause for all the bleeding, and that's my best guess as of now. 

Lady -I hope you're feeling better today.

Enjoy your Saturday girls:)


----------



## beaglemom

Had a busy day today...just now able to check in...

jkb thinking of you. Baby seems okay so hopefully this is not something too serious. You are lucky to be able to see a dr so easily because of your job. I am sure seeing the baby eased you a little.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Just now checking in...

Jkb- yikes girl! You must be so scared. Sorry you're going thru this. I'm glad the bleeding subsided and that you were able to hear her HB. Rest up this weekend and I am confident the news on mon. morning will be positive. I'm praying for you!

Mrs. W- don't give up hope. A lot of the ladies here didn't have any symptoms, and they got a BFP. When is your beta again? Stay positive!

Afm, I've been feeling major cramping since yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping that's a good sign. I do feel a lot better tho- cough is gone and no more headache. Yay! I think I might test next week after all...


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:

jkb - I hope your scan goes well this morning. Fingers crossed for a good report.

Amy - Good luck with your beta today!! I can't wait to hear your number.

LadySosa - How are you feeling?? I had quite a bit of cramping too and I think quite a few other ladies on this thread did as well. I think it's a good sign!! :thumbup:

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

Not much going on here. My weekend was uneventful. I worked some and took ad easy run in the afternoon each day as it was so nice outside. My refrigerator was bare bones yesterday so I went and stocked up on lots of nice, healthy food. Not that I was a big junk eater before but definitely going to try and start eating a little bit better. Mainly more fruits, veggies and fish(low mercury). We'll see how that goes if I start getting nauseated. Still no symptoms. Not complaining really, it's just funny how some people have so many and then others, nada.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Good luck today!! Can't wait to hear the results.

LadySosa-Hope you're feeling great today!

booger-Good call on starting to eat a little healthier. I'm not that bad of an eater either, but it would be hard for me to know what to buy and how to prepare it and such. I did find out that my Vit. D is low, so I have started taking a supplement. It's funny because people with dark skin tend to have low Vit. D, which is the sunshine vitamin. BUT...football/baseball players put black paint (or bandaids) under their eyes to draw the sun below their eyes, so how come if my skin is dark, the sun just doesn't go to my skin and boost my Vit. D? hee hee. Does that make any sense? Plus, I run outside when I run so it boggles my mind that I'm low. Anyway...the capsule is smaller than my prenatals, so I'll just suck it up and take them every day along with my other random drugs that I take in the morning. Maybe it will give me some energy too.


----------



## booger76

Terri - I tested low for Vitamin D a year or so ago too. I still take a supplement. I get the chewy kind so it's almost like a little treat. I think if you tested most Americans they would probably be low in Vitamin D, especially this time of year when, even if you get outside a lot, the sun exposure you're getting just isn't strong enough due to the angle. As for eating well, it won't be huge change for me, just paying a little closer attention to the amount of protein and such. I've been using a food diary for years now and it's no secret to me that I eat too many carbs - even if they are the good kind!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. Our weather here was awesome. Sunny and low to mid 60's. I went to the beach one afternoon with Charlie and we sat in the sun with our toes in the sand. It was marvelous!

Amy - good luck today girly! Cannot wait to hear your results.

Jkb - good luck at your appointment this morning! Let us know how it goes.

Booger - good idea to stock up on the healthy stuff. I did the same this weekend too! I'm trying to be very mindful of everything I eat. DH is like my food police too ('I don't think you should eat that!'). It's cute that he cares so much, but it's kind of annoying. I hope your DH is having a blast skiing!

Terri - that's funny about the Vitamin D. I am not surprised that you are lacking, being on the east coast...I hear that you've been having perpetual grey clouds all winter. Hopefully once the weather turns you won't have to continue the supplement!

Afm - I feel like I got hit by a truck. Last night was the worst! My cramps were hurting and my body just ached. My back hurt. I've been feeling super fatigued too. I remember Erin describing it this way - that it takes effort just to lift a leg or some other limb! It sucks, but I think these are all preggo symptoms, so I am happy! It was really hard to wake up this morning - with the time change and no caffeine - UGH! I feel like I might doze off at my desk. 

DH is really cute though. He is already researching cribs, strollers, etc. I was like "you know, we're going to have to price out a crib. I wonder how much those cost?" He's like, "Between 2 and 300. I already checked." Haha. 

I am trying to keep my expectations in check, just in case this doesn't work out, but if I am having all these symptoms, and I don't feel like this with af or progesterone, I am probably preggo, right??


----------



## moni77

Hoping for lots of good news today!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

JKB - Glad bleeding has stopped and baby is doing well.

Lady - I am sure that's a good sign.

Amy - Good luck today. 

AFM - haven't triggered yet. Thought I was yesterday....they gave me all the information and had me sign papers but was called later and told to stim another day. I went in today for ultrasound and bloodwork. My left ovary must float once it fills with eggs because they had to press down so hard on my abdomen today in order to measure eggs. Once all was said and done, RE said I could trigger tonight. I am not banking on it waiting to see what lab results say before I get excited.


----------



## beaglemom

Quick update... Here is the sea monkey. 

I am trying to be healthier but it is hard feeling the way I do.

Lady I think your symptoms are promising.

Jkb hope you are well.

Now to get back to my day of with hubs .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150309_090211.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies,

Lady- I too think your symptoms sound promising! Can't wait for your bfp!!

Terri- vita d is very important with fertility:) think it will really help with you taking the supplements. Prior to me going to ivf, when I would just take clomid or femara and baby dance - I would only get preggo in the summer time:) that was one thing I was worried about with the way my transfer timing worked out. Maybe it was just a coincidence maybe not. Good luck:)

Booger- glad your doing well and kudos for making healthy choices:) I have increased my veggie and fruit intake as well.wouldnt hurt me to do so even more. The PIO is actually making me lose weight. For years literally I have always managed to get down to 5 lbs within my goal but could never quite get that last 5 lbs off well wouldn't you know I'm now 2 lbs below my goal;) hope I don't turn into a fatty once I stop the PIO.

Beagle- yay for a new US pic and that lil man is growing! 

Bright eyes- you're next!! Woohoo for triggering tonight. Good luck!!


Afm- I had to go to the ER yesterday. I started gushing blood and passed a clot the size of my fist. The blood filled a whole pad and was dripping from both my ankles. ER doc that happened to be on is my least favorite doctor of all:( she's an idiot. Couldn't tell me where bleed was from but baby had a heartrate of 163 however, she said I was only measuring 10 weeks. Came home, bleeding stopped gushing once I passed the clot and then eased to a lite flow this am. Had follow up with ob today. Baby is measuring 11 weeks and heartrate of 176 at ob. I became very mad at the ER, because I work there I know if your not at least 20 weeks the mind thought is oh well. My ob on call there refused to come in so I demanded to talk to her via phone, end outcome= told them since they couldn't give me an answer for all the bleeding I want to see a high risk doctor because we have tried for 6 years for a baby to get a heartbeat and been thru ivf and had 6 miscarriages so just telling me to wait and see if she makes it won't work. I want to know what is causing the bleeding. Miraculously, at the appt this am they found a large bleed it is a sub chorionic hemorrhage (same as you baby w)I go for follow up in 1 week and I also have an appt set with the high risk docs. Dr. Said that I'm bleeding more than I should with the sub chorionic bleed but that he hopes it will resolve by 14 weeks. So nerve racking.


----------



## terripeachy

jkb-How scary and how infuriating! Thankfully (?) it's only a sub chorionic hemorrhage, but still...why does a person have to yell and scream in order for people to do what is right? Sucks that it is happening at your place of business. You would think that because you work there you have some sort of special privilege, but apparently not. Yikes. Anyway, glad the baby is still fine and I agree that you definitely need to go see a high risk doctor. 

Brighteyez-Well, trigger tonight is ok too, right? That means retrieval on Wednesday morning!

beagle-Great picture!

AFM-My meds have been ordered. For some reason (CVS insurance doesn't approve Gonal F or something), they are switching me to Follistim. I have one whole pen left of Gonal F so I'm going to ask the nurse tomorrow if I can start with Gonal-F and then switch to Follistim. Cheapy me doesn't want to waste stuff, but maybe the Follistim will be better for me. It'll be an interesting experiment to see what happens this time around. How much Follistim did you ladies take?


----------



## jkb11

My friends were great and took the best care of me. It just happened to be the one dr that signed up to care for me that I distrust (and the ob docs because less than 20 weeks they put forth no effort to save) Clinically she is not good. During the pelvic exam she couldn't even see my cervix I had to finally tell her I didn't want her to probe around and cause more bleeding. I'm not big there and no has ever had trouble visualizing before???... A few years ago I had a premie that had just been released from NICU come into ER with fever of course he automatically got an lumbar puncture ordered. I had to step in and tell her to stop sticking him because she couldn't obtain the sample and the baby was tuckered out. Which I never do unless it is appropriate advocation for my pt. she ended up in trouble because basically the rule is 2 attempts and then you get someone else. Needless to say since that day I don't think she likes me. We have so many good docs and I seriously ended up with the worst one that happened to be on:/ another doc I'm friends with looked via ultrasound as well and talked thru every possibility with me but he couldn't order the consult because the idiot jumped to sign up as my provider while he was doing a trauma even though I had called to tell them I was coming and he had walked over and told them he would see me when I got there.

I took the bare minimum of gonal f can't remember exact dose but that is the $$$$ drug so it would be great if they would let you use your left over


----------



## brighteyez73

JKB - I has a sub chronic hem also, they can be very scary. Glad all is well....praying for you and baby. 

Terri - yes trigger tonight would be great!!!

AFM - I won't be transferring this cycle. Embies will be frozen and maybe transferred next cycle, my progesterone level is too high. I am bummed out but trying to find the sunnyside of this storm. I am still waiting for the nurse to call me with time to trigger tonight. Anyone every had this happen before?


----------



## LadySosa

Terri - If I remember correctly they prescribed 200 units of Follistim to me, then almost immediately started dialing it down to 150 I believe.

Brighteyez - I had to do the same thing. It sucked cause I thought I was preparing for a fresh transfer, but then they informed that due to a risk of OHSS they wanted me to have the ER then wait about a month or two for the transfer. The waiting was hard, but I tried to keep busy and it was here before I knew it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Jkb, omg how scary! I'm so sorry about the awful experience you had with the idiot dr, it's sounds horrendous. I'm glad all is ok with baby though, but poor you, pregnancy is proving pretty hard for you so far. 

Lady - those symptoms sound good!! When is otd and when will you test? 

Bright - sorry to hear you have a longer wait. Having said that I've ready so many times that fet have higher success rates as only the strongest embies survive freeze and thaw. On my other ivf thread there were 2 fets for ohss cycling with me and both already have their bfps! 

Beagle, lovely pics! 

Booger, glad you are doing well and making healthy choices for mini booger. 

Terri not long till you get started now! 

As for me.... I'm sorry to be the resident Debbie downer on the thread, you must all be sick of me wallowing in my tww misery! I caved and tested this morning, 9dt2dt and bfn. Was pretty gutted. I know there is still a slim possibility but deep down, I know it hasn't worked. I have lower back pain which I always get a few days before af comes.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - you already ordered the follistim? I have 2 viles left I could have given you.

Brighteyez - I was cancelled too because of high P. It is the best result because my dr basically said you will NOT get pregnant if we do a frsh because of the level. So it sucks with the delay but def the best thing to do.

jkb - glad baby is okay but I know you are a wreck right now! Sorry you are going through so much right now.

I am exhausted from today. Now home & trying to get my pool started up early this season & my husband is prepping the room for painting. We got the baby furniture yesterday but they did not have my crib in stock & my husband wasn't in love with it...so we may be getting it somewhere else.


----------



## moni77

JKB - glad all is well with the baby - hoping for a smoother ride for you. Sorry about the headache doctors...but glad you are finally getting to see some high risk docs!

Terri - yay for starting meds.

Beagle - great pic!

brighteyes - actually pretty common.

mrs w - not out yet...my fingers are still crossed for you!

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## LadySosa

Aww, Mrs. W, - Don't worry about being a debbie downer! That is what we are here for! Sorry about the BFN. Hugs to you!! I hope DH spoils you and lifts your spirits! And yes, there is still a chance! So hang in there!

I'm thinking about testing tomorrow...but it makes me really nervous just thinking about it. 

Another weird symptom I'm noticing is lack of appetite. I'll eat just a fraction of what I normally eat and be stuffed! Weird.


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - Wow!! I'm so sorry you are going through all that. That sounds absolutely terrifying. I'm so sorry you got the idiot Dr. in the ER too. I definitely agree that you need a high risk Dr. I hope things get better for you soon. :hugs: 

LadySosa - It definitely sounds like preggo symptoms to me. When are you going to start testing?

Booger - I'm going to try and eat healthier too. I don't eat too horribly now but I do indulge in fast food for lunch a couple times a week and I'm going to try and cut that out completely. I'm not really feeling any symptoms either. Just a little cramping here and there still and I've gotten dizzy a couple times but that's about it. 

Beaglemom - Cute picture :) 

Terri - I'm so excited you're getting started again!! Sorry about the Vitamin D. I have heard many times that Vitamin D is important in fertility but that is something I have never been tested for. I'm wondering if it's because I'm in So Cal and they figure with all the sun here how could anyone be deficient. But I could be a hermit, they don't know lol.

Mrs. W - Don't give up hope yet. 9dp2dt is only 11 dpo. That really is too early for a lot of people to get a positive. 

AFM - I got my blood drawn this morning and after waiting over an hour, it took two different people and four tries before they could the blood they needed. I thought they were about to tell me to come back tomorrow, but I'm glad they didn't because that wasn't happening without a fight lol. I'll report back as soon as I get my results.


----------



## terripeachy

brighteyez-Like the others said, it is not uncommon to not go through with a fresh transfer. You want your body to be exactly where it needs to be, and if your P is already high, the embryo probably won't implant properly. Besides, it can only go up until AF gets here, so why risk it. You'll be ok. The meds for a frozen transfer are considerably cheaper too, so all is not lost.

beagle-I didn't know I was going to be on Follistim until today. If you want to shoot me the vials, I wouldn't turn it down. HA! You never know how many I may need when push comes to shove.

Mrs.W-Like LadySosa said, 11 dpo is still pretty early. Don't worry just yet, chica. I'll say a special prayer that you get your BFP.

Amy-Glad they got your blood! I can't wait.

I'm running to the store now..be back in a few to comment on everyone else's stuff.


----------



## LadySosa

I've never been so happy to see brownish spotting! Woot woot!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls for letting me vent. It's nice having people who understand the struggle. Hall are the best. On a happy note the bleeding has stopped for now. I'm praying my body reabsorbs the rest of the blood and I don't have to see it. 

Mrs w. 11 dpo is really early. Hang on to hope. I'm praying you get that bfp this go round! My beta at the equivalent of 16 dpo was only 29! So who knows what it would have been at 11 dpo. Do you plan to keep testing or wait for the official beta? *hugs*

Lady- woohoo for brown spotting!!! I too have the lack of appetite. It can be a side affect of the progesterone. Guess it better that starving and getting huge off junk food. I have to make myself eat.

Bright eyes- sorry for your wait but I agree, that FET was best for my too. I had developed OHSS as well. I think you will feel better as well having that time to recover.

Amy- I'm excited for your test results!! Sorry they had to stick you so much. If you are a tough stick often, it helps to load up on fluid prior to having it done. Makes those vein nice and plump:)


----------



## sars930

JKB: Wow lady! You've had such a rough, rough, rough go. I hope the bleeding stops for good and the high risk doc has some answers for you. You're little lady is clearly a feisty strong one though! Sending you lots of good prayers. 

Brighteyez: Hope you're trigger goes well. It sucks to get delayed but as everyone said it's pretty common. And so many folks say a frozen is better. 

Terri: I took 100-125 of the Follistim. My dose was really low because I'm small.I actually only went through one full pen. I still have a pen that I think I only used the vial twice. I haven't been able to bring myself to throw it out since it was $2,000. I'm guessing there are sanitary issues with someone else using it. But if there aren't you'd be welcome to it!

Mrs. W: I agree it's still really early. Don't lose hope yet! Sending you prayers and good vibes.

Amy: Sorry you got stuck so many times. Hope the beta went well!

LadySosa: Sounds promising!! Good luck if you test tomorrow AM.

I'm still feeling really good. Got a five mile run in Monday and three today in a t-shirt in the sun!!! I've actually been craving lots of salads, fruits and veggies. All good things. 

I am bummed a lot of my clothes already don't fit. I went to put on one of my go-to work outfits today and the shirt just barely pulled down over my chest. It looked ridiculous b/c my boobs are HUGE. I was a DD to begin with and I'm really petite, so this is getting me nervous for what's to come. I had to unbutton my pants to wear them later in the day. I really haven't gained any weight but I feel quite bloated. I know it's all normal. I just expected to have a few more weeks before these issues.


----------



## kfs1

Booger - I'm totally with you in the no symptoms club. I kept waiting and waiting and waiting and nothing. But I guess that's not a bad thing, right?

Terri - Ugh. Another pill to take, huh? But you're right - you can just take it along with everything else. I'm sure it's the least of your worries. :) Stupid question - what is the difference between Gonal-F and follitism? I was definitely using Gonal-F so I'm no help. Speaking of meds, I might have some things left over if you'd like them. Let me check tonight.

LadySosa - Wow. Your symptoms sound strong but like you said, it's all normal so I'm sure that means good things for you. Your DH sounds too cute. My DH is only just now starting to fully comprehend what's coming. :)

Beagle - Nice new pic of the bean. :) Ummm - and your pool? You're making me jealous. I can't believe you have done so much for your baby's room already. I have done NOTHING.

JKB - You poor thing! I can't believe all that you're going through. You absolutely need to see a high-risk doctor - for your peace of mind if nothing else. You shouldn't have to be fighting so much for these answers!

Mrs. W - I'm still holding out hope for you girl!

Sars - Bloating is a normal thing. You're so healthy so I'm sure you'll easily be able to keep your weight in check.

Amy - Can't wait to hear your report!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I was on 225 follistim the whole time. Same dose as IUIs.

I was off yesterday...Boss is being an ass today. Ugh. And I know he thinks my bitch attitude is hormones. Men. Couldn't possibly be that he is an ass.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone for your offers. I should be fine. The lab was short staffed today and we were there for over an hour. Re-diculous. Luckily, hubs and I were the second family there, but still..Then my blood didn't want to pump, and the doctor was nice, but super slow. And we have to redo our infectious disease bloodwork, etc..etc... Such a pain. I am going to be getting a follistim pen, similar to Gonal F, but the rude nurse (who has been very nice the last few times, btw) said that I can use my Gonal F first and then go to Follistim. I guess it's the same thing, just different manufacturers. I have a new 900IU pen leftover, and I think I have about 450 IU in the other pen that's just been sitting in my refrigerator, so I'll use that first. I'll find out later today what my dosages are.

sars-Sorry your clothes don't fit, but they have cute maternity stuff out there. And flowy/drapy shirts are in now so you don't even really have to get maternity. Just cover those tatas. hee hee.

booger/ERose-What's up, chica?

brighteyez-Did you trigger last night?

Hi to everyone else. Amy...waiting patiently over here! :juggle:


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladeis! :coffee:

*Terri *- I used Follistim. I was on 300 units daily but I took 150 in the morning and 150 in the evening. I have one cartridge leftover too I could send if you need it. I can't wait for you get going again!!! Sorry you had to deal with the slow lab. I hate waiting in those places. Such waste of time. 

*Beagle* - I hope you enjoyed your day off. Sorry your boss is being a jerk today. At least your week is one day shorter since you had yesterday off! When does DH leave??

*kfs* - Yes, I'm not complaining on the no symptoms front. But I'm only 5 weeks as of today so there is still plenty of time for things to kick in. I've read where morning sickness usually doesn't kick in until 6 weeks but I'm not going to complain if it doesn't show at all. I do have the weird, slightly metallic taste in my mouth but that's it. 

*sars* - Sorry about the bloating! Hopefully, it will go away soon and you won't have to leave your pants unbuttoned for long. I have heard that after pregnancy that a lot of ladies breasts are actually smaller so maybe you'll end up in that boat after all is said and done!

*jkb* - I'm sorry you've had to deal with any of this but at least you know the cause now. That has to be somewhat of a relief. Maybe?? I hope that pesky SCH clears up quickly and the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly. You've already had enough stress!!!

*LadySosa* - Your symptoms do sound promising. Did you test this morning??

*Amy* - No results yet?? You're killing me over here!

*Mrs W* - Don't give up hope yet! I waited until the equivalent of 12DPO to test (and later in the afternoon at that). It was so light. I'm pretty sure if I had tested any earlier it would have shown BFN. I still have hope and I am pulling for you! :hugs:

*brighteyez* - Sorry to hear about your fresh transfer getting cancelled. It must be a bummer but it really is the best thing. But that's not necessarily any consolation when you want to be pregnant right now!! However, it seems like this thread has had a lot of success with frozen transfers so I'm hoping it's the same for you! And now your body has a little time to recover from being pumped full of hormones for the last couple of weeks.

Hello to *moni, Erin, JCM, babywhisperer,* and *knitgirl*!! :hi:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hey all, just popping on quick to say good luck to all the testers and triggers! I have been at home sick since Wed night. Went to urgent care on Sun and they wouldn't give me an antibiotic...swollen glands, lymph nodes, throat red, sinus infection, and then a fever started yesterday. They suggested I go to WF and get raw honey. Thankfully my Dad always has a zpack or 2 lying around and I took it while prego with Jack for a sinus infection. I fought the good fight for 5 days and was only getting worse.

Jkb, oh hun I am so sorry for all the stress and frustration. I swear we have to be our own advocate when it comes to these situations. I would ask to know where the bleed is, if the hematoma is between the pregnancy and the uterus that's a dangerous location. I will say that my Dr said that in his 30yrs of practicing he only had 1 patient miscarry from this and her hematoma was huge, like 10x the size of mine. He also said they are very common, clots alone are not enough to cause him to worry, it's when there are clots and severe cramping that makes him concerned. I know this is little consolation, but hearing the hb means all is ok. This can't be easy at all to deal with and I am praying all is ok. I have a feeling it will resolve itself though. My Dr has seen thousands of patients and only 1 lost her pregnancy...that is less than 1% of 1%...pelvic rest should help. Do you know in your medical history if you have a problem with clotting in general?


----------



## jkb11

Babywhisperer said:


> Hey all, just popping on quick to say good luck to all the testers and triggers! I have been at home sick since Wed night. Went to urgent care on Sun and they wouldn't give me an antibiotic...swollen glands, lymph nodes, throat red, sinus infection, and then a fever started yesterday. They suggested I go to WF and get raw honey. Thankfully my Dad always has a zpack or 2 lying around and I took it while prego with Jack for a sinus infection. I fought the good fight for 5 days and was only getting worse.
> 
> Jkb, oh hun I am so sorry for all the stress and frustration. I swear we have to be our own advocate when it comes to these situations. I would ask to know where the bleed is, if the hematoma is between the pregnancy and the uterus that's a dangerous location. I will say that my Dr said that in his 30yrs of practicing he only had 1 patient miscarry from this and her hematoma was huge, like 10x the size of mine. He also said they are very common, clots alone are not enough to cause him to worry, it's when there are clots and severe cramping that makes him concerned. I know this is little consolation, but hearing the hb means all is ok. This can't be easy at all to deal with and I am praying all is ok. I have a feeling it will resolve itself though. My Dr has seen thousands of patients and only 1 lost her pregnancy...that is less than 1% of 1%...pelvic rest should help. Do you know in your medical history if you have a problem with clotting in general?

No past medical problem with clotting. However it is a side effect of progesterone. I have had off and on stomach cramps but i take metformin just for the prevention of gestational diabetes due to pcos and that med can really mess with your tummy! But I have taken it religiously for a long time so I feel I'm pretty well adjusted to it. I'm trying to remain calm and positive. I have so much to do around my house but it can wait and hubby is doing good about helping but he is a workaholic so it's just when he has free time. Your docs numbers are reassuring to hear. Dr didn't speak about location of it to me but I noted it is to the right of the placenta.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

I broke down and tested this morning. I really wish I hadn't, cause I got a BFN. I knew that that was a strong possibility, since I am only 5dp5dt. But still, I've been feeling the symptoms so strongly I figured there was no way it wouldn't be positive! I'm trying to stay optimistic. I didn't tell DH that I tested, cause I feel like he'd be disappointed. I may try again tomorrow morning...I'm using the Walgreen's version of the early tester. Still feeling really crampy this morning and still spotting. At what point did you guys get a positive with a HPT?


----------



## LadySosa

Oh, and BabyW - ugh! I am so sorry you are going through that hell! That sounds awful! And to not be able to take anything?! The worst. Take care hun!


----------



## jkb11

Lady- hang in there if you just had implantation yesterday it takes a couple days for you body to start releasing hcg to turn that test positive! Tww sucks!!! Hang in there


----------



## LadySosa

Whew! Thanks Jkb! That makes me feel a lot better. :) Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## booger76

Lady - I first tested in the afternoon of 6dp6dt so the equivalent of two days after where you are and I just barely pulled a line. So don't stress!!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger my sickness stated a couple of days before 6 weeks. Husband will be leaving in a few weeks.

Lady you are still early.

So I bought a pregnancy pillow and oh my good I slept so great last night! Long work meeting today. We are on a break now. Ugh.


----------



## Amy1976

OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! You guys are going to flip out. Ok well maybe you won't flip out, but I am LOL. So nobody ever called me yesterday!! I had to call them this morning. The stupid receptionist said Oh, well we were really busy yesterday. I wanted to be like, lady you obviously have never had fertility issues because everything I have done for the past year and a half and all the money we've spent is ALL for these results you were too busy to give me grrrrr!!! Anyway rant over.

My beta was 2,076!!!

Isn't that a ridiculously high number for my 1st beta?? 

I don't go back for a week now. That's the way this clinic does it. They like to torture us lol.


LadySosa - Don't worry at all. 5dp5dt is still way early. I got my positive this time at 7dp5dt but last time it wasn't until 9dp5dt and it was really light even then.


----------



## LadySosa

OMG AMY!!!!!!!!!!! You totally are having twins!! That is crazy high!! Happy dance! So happy for you. :)


----------



## jkb11

Amy!!!!! I'm totally doing a happy dance for you:) amazing beta! I'm calling boy/girl twins for you;)


----------



## beaglemom

Amy you have twins or one of your little ones split and you have triplets!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, just popping on quick to say good luck to all the testers and triggers! I have been at home sick since Wed night. Went to urgent care on Sun and they wouldn't give me an antibiotic...swollen glands, lymph nodes, throat red, sinus infection, and then a fever started yesterday. They suggested I go to WF and get raw honey. Thankfully my Dad always has a zpack or 2 lying around and I took it while prego with Jack for a sinus infection. I fought the good fight for 5 days and was only getting worse.
> 
> Jkb, oh hun I am so sorry for all the stress and frustration. I swear we have to be our own advocate when it comes to these situations. I would ask to know where the bleed is, if the hematoma is between the pregnancy and the uterus that's a dangerous location. I will say that my Dr said that in his 30yrs of practicing he only had 1 patient miscarry from this and her hematoma was huge, like 10x the size of mine. He also said they are very common, clots alone are not enough to cause him to worry, it's when there are clots and severe cramping that makes him concerned. I know this is little consolation, but hearing the hb means all is ok. This can't be easy at all to deal with and I am praying all is ok. I have a feeling it will resolve itself though. My Dr has seen thousands of patients and only 1 lost her pregnancy...that is less than 1% of 1%...pelvic rest should help. Do you know in your medical history if you have a problem with clotting in general?
> 
> No past medical problem with clotting. However it is a side effect of progesterone. I have had off and on stomach cramps but i take metformin just for the prevention of gestational diabetes due to pcos and that med can really mess with your tummy! But I have taken it religiously for a long time so I feel I'm pretty well adjusted to it. I'm trying to remain calm and positive. I have so much to do around my house but it can wait and hubby is doing good about helping but he is a workaholic so it's just when he has free time. Your docs numbers are reassuring to hear. Dr didn't speak about location of it to me but I noted it is to the right of the placenta.Click to expand...

To the right of the placenta is better...can they tell you the size? The size of it is what could make the uterus contract which is why pelvic rest is good for you. Some women also pass clots around the time of when af was supposed to show...some women can have this their whole pregnancy. If you put 100 women in a room and asked them all the scary or weird stuff that happened during their pregnancies you would be shocked. A friend of a friend just delivered by emergency C section last week b/c her hands and feet were itchy...a symptom of liver enzymes getting out of wack and can be fatal to baby and mother. Itchy hands and feet! So, good for you for being on top of things, and don't feel pushy for insisting more proactive care with a high risk Dr. Trust your gut. I think you're going to be ok. :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! Not much time to post, but I have been taking a few minutes to read every single day so that I don't get too far behind!

I just had to jump on today to see if booger and Amy were ready for me to move them to the Successes on the front page. :) If so, let me know! If you'd rather wait a bit, no problem there either! Just wanted to be sure and check.:flower: (Amy, congrats on that awesome beta! Another set of twins on the thread?? :))

Oh, and LadySosa and Mrs W, you are early! Many of the girls didn't get their BFP until a couple of days from where you are right now, so no stressing (easier said than done, I totally know!!).

I'll post more when I actually have time to breathe. Already working late almost every night. March is, hands down, the worst month of the year for me at work.:wacko:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! You guys are going to flip out. Ok well maybe you won't flip out, but I am LOL. So nobody ever called me yesterday!! I had to call them this morning. The stupid receptionist said Oh, well we were really busy yesterday. I wanted to be like, lady you obviously have never had fertility issues because everything I have done for the past year and a half and all the money we've spent is ALL for these results you were too busy to give me grrrrr!!! Anyway rant over.
> 
> My beta was 2,076!!!
> 
> Isn't that a ridiculously high number for my 1st beta??
> 
> I don't go back for a week now. That's the way this clinic does it. They like to torture us lol.
> 
> 
> LadySosa - Don't worry at all. 5dp5dt is still way early. I got my positive this time at 7dp5dt but last time it wasn't until 9dp5dt and it was really light even then.

Amy I would have screamed at that woman! What do you mean too busy!! Limbo to us is torture!!!! That's an amazing beta girl. Check betabase and the days post transfer you are...you will see numbers for singletons and twins. I am so happy for you!!! 

Looks like the zpack is doing the trick, I am swallowing w/o pain now, but oh my sinuses are so congested still, will do the neti pot again tonight. I'm glad I came into work, this way they can see how sick I am but trying to make it in. I never work from home 3 days in a row so they knew I was sick, but just didn't know how sick. I think at some point I am going to have to have my septum corrected or have sinus surgery...I always get bad infections and they linger for weeks. The last time I went to and ENT she said my septum was shaped like the letter C and I didn't have enough cartilage in my nostrils to prop them open and as I age it will get harder to breathe....looks like I am getting close to really needing to do something. I sound like Fran Drescher today!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Oh yeah...there are two in there at least! I can't believe it. I was thinking of you this morning when I was getting my blood drawn, and I was like "What if they waited until the day AFTER I thought they were going to call with results? that must be torture." And that is exactly what happened to you. I really would have screamed at her. HA!!HA!! Congrats!! :happydance: :wohoo: Oh, and I call girl/girl twins.

Babyw-Glad you can breathe now.

LadySosa-It's still too early. Don't get discouraged yet. Your signs are sounding really positive, so it's probably just taking a little bit for the hcg to build up. They say that (for example), if your pregnancy test is 20nm test (units just made up), and your body only has 19.8nm, it will be negative, only because the test isn't sensitive enough. So tomorrow, when you have 38nm, it'll show up for sure. So..try again tomorrow or the next day and see what happens. I'm still thinking that your bfp is right around the corner.

ERose-I forgot that March is your crazy month. We'll miss you.


----------



## sars930

BabyW: Man you can't win this winter! Glad the pack is helping. Those things are miracle workers. The first year my niece was in daycare I've never been sicker.

LadySosa: It's still super early. I got my positive 5dp5dt but only on a FRER test. My wondfo and even a Clear Blue Easy Digital were negative. Your test just might not be sensitive enough this early. Hang in there. You've got some strong symptoms. I know it is is tortuous. When is your beta?

Amy: HOLY MOLY LADY!! :happydance::happydance: That is one insane beta. There are definitely at least two babies in there. I can't believe they didn't call you after all you've been through. Jerks. But what great, great news. I can't believe they're making you wait another week too. Torture.

Terri: Were you just getting your baseline testing this morning? That's great you can use up your old meds. For any ladies with leftover medicine, my doctor accepts it. She actually gave me one donated follistim pen so I only had to buy one, saving me $2,000, so I super appreciated that kind woman, whoever she was.

Erin: Sorry you're so busy. Hope you're feeling well!

I had a pretty insane morning today. I have a severe phobia of birds. I was attacked by one as a kid at Disney World. It dive bombed my head and would not get off. So, I don't trust that birds will respect my space and not touch me.

I got home from gym class this morning and Fen, my dog, wasn't downstairs, which was odd. I called him, walk walking into my dining room to put down my water bottle and I see a FREAKING BIRD sitting on my windowsill INSIDE!! The rug in the dining room was all a mess as if Fen had been freaking out. 

I grabbed my phone, put Fen on his leash, opened the front door wide and ran out of the house. I called DH and he was trying to call me down telling me to call animal control. I don't know WTH animal control would do. I think they'd laugh at me. 

So, I called my best friend, who lives around the corner, and told her I needed her to come over STAT and open the window for me. I know it sounds crazy, I'm a grown woman, but I could not bring myself to open that window.

Ash gets over and tells me we need to close the blinds on all the other windows so it doesn't get confused. She's approaching the bird as we're still discussing the best approach when Fen takes off. He runs into the dining room and jumps up on the buffet where the bird is perched on a vase. The bird freaks out, starts flying around with Fen excitedly chasing it. I drop to the floor in the fetal position, Ash is hysterically laughing at me, screaming close the close the door. The bird flew out and was perched on my screen door. I forced myself out of the fetal position far enough to slam the door shut.

Then we laughed for days. I wish we had it on video.

I still have no freaking idea how the damn bird got in my house!


----------



## beaglemom

My meeting is finally over & my boss just left. Thank god. People are asking what he will do when I am on maternity leave & he is just like the world keeps turning...even if Sarah has a baby. Thanks...feel REAL appreciated! Then I am out a day & he screws things up that I have to fix. I tell him I told you this & this & he is just like I can't remember everything you say. So iritating.

Nothing new with me. My sickness comes & goes. I went to eat Mexican which is my fav. I ate so much chips & queso (yes I know I am not supposed to). Then my food came I took one bite & I was like nope...I am out. It is so weird & so frustrating at times. I came home Sat wanting deviled eggs so bad I boiled ALL my eggs. Then they were done & I couldn't look at them. I had my husband make them & he & my mom ate most of them. While I was cooking eggs I was eating leftovers. Then started eating a jar of olives. It was a strange night food wise for me.

I found a crib at kohls & I have a 30% coupon...so we are getting that instead of the one at Ikea. My husband said Ikea was too plain...this one was a little different but still simple...simple is what I am looking for. And all the furniture is the natural wood color. It even has knots in it which I love. So maybe pain this weekend & furniture the next before I lose my husband.

I am starting to realize the girl I vent & talk to at work all the time is not going to enjoy baby stuff talk. She is single. So that bums me out a little. But I still have you guys & some other girls at work.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-that is a scary story. I don't know what I would have done either and I'm not even afraid of birds! I just don't like stuff that is supposed to be outside inside! Glad the problem is resolved. 

Beagle-how come you can't eat chips and salsa (oops queso)? Sorry your boss is on your nerves. Some people are just so ungrateful.


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - Sorry things are so hectic at work for you right now. I was wondering where you've been. I'm fine with you updating my status on the front page :)

SARS - OMG that is crazy!! What kind of bird was it, do you know? So it was wild? Or possibly someone's pet that got out lol? Maybe it thought your house was it's home :)

Terri - When do you start your meds?

Beaglemom - I was thinking the same thing... why can't you eat chips and queso lol.

Babywhisperer - I hope you get better soon! I'm glad the Z pack is working. 

Ok so I'm still kind of freaking out LOL. I did a little research like Babywhisperer said on betabase and on peeonastickaddict. There have been woman who had a beta from 5 all the way up to 6,000 on 18dpo (which is what I was yesterday) and still had a singleton. So it is possible to only have one. But I am right in line with the median for twins. I keep getting shocked at every turn with this pregnancy LOL. In a span of one week I've gone from thinking my period was starting and I was completely out to suspecting I might have twins. So crazy. I don't even know what I'd do if there were three in there lol. I'm not even letting my mind go there right now!! :)


----------



## beaglemom

Something about the soft cheeses not being pasteurized. I ordered it...then it came & I said I shouldn't eat it & my husband was like THAT'S RIGHT! But it was ordered...nothing he could do


----------



## terripeachy

I finally got in touch with my OBGYN and of course, the assistant who called me initially wasn't in today. :devil: So...I asked for a reset of my patient portal username/password, and she gave it to me. I looked up my test and the result was negative. So...maybe she was just calling me to say that my info was posted on the patient portal. So stupid. Whatever. I'll fax a copy of my negative result to my nurse (who asked me about it again today when she called), and call it a day. Yay for negativity! hee hee.

Beagle-Not sure about the restaurant, and I make queso sometimes and it's just a block of cheese shredded and melted with milk/cream so it's ooey and gooey, so I think you'll be fine. The soft cheeses that you need to be worried about are like goat cheese (non-pasteurized sometimes), feta (unpasteurized sometimes), Brie or other European cheeses. For the most part, our American cheeses are pasteurized, so don't worry. Eat all the queso you like. HA! 

Amy-It'll be fine no matter how many kids you have. You'll be a great mom. I know you only wanted one (for now), but two and done has a nice ring to it as well. :winkwink: I start meds on Friday night. Perfect! I may have to drink a glass of wine tonight. I haven't had wine in a while, so I think I might treat myself. mmm..mmm..


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh I am not really worried about it. But it shows up on all the no no lists. Whatever...queso is awesome.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Yay for the negative! One less thing to worry about! Have a glass of wine for me, I'm jealous :) 

And booo that sucks, I love feta cheese.


----------



## sars930

Amy1976 said:


> Erin - Sorry things are so hectic at work for you right now. I was wondering where you've been. I'm fine with you updating my status on the front page :)
> 
> SARS - OMG that is crazy!! What kind of bird was it, do you know? So it was wild? Or possibly someone's pet that got out lol? Maybe it thought your house was it's home :)
> 
> Terri - When do you start your meds?
> 
> Beaglemom - I was thinking the same thing... why can't you eat chips and queso lol.
> 
> Babywhisperer - I hope you get better soon! I'm glad the Z pack is working.
> 
> Ok so I'm still kind of freaking out LOL. I did a little research like Babywhisperer said on betabase and on peeonastickaddict. There have been woman who had a beta from 5 all the way up to 6,000 on 18dpo (which is what I was yesterday) and still had a singleton. So it is possible to only have one. But I am right in line with the median for twins. I keep getting shocked at every turn with this pregnancy LOL. In a span of one week I've gone from thinking my period was starting and I was completely out to suspecting I might have twins. So crazy. I don't even know what I'd do if there were three in there lol. I'm not even letting my mind go there right now!! :)

Amy, it was definitely a wild bird. It was black and creepy looking. A little crow like but much smaller. I can't imagine the roller coaster you're on. How long will you have to wait to find out how many babies you have in there?


----------



## kfs1

Babyw - Sheesh. You've been sick so many times this winter. Hope you start to feel better soon.

LadySosa - Hang in there lady. It's still early.

Amy - Whooooooooa that's a high beta! Congratulations! You must be ecstatic. Oh, and I would have been so pissed if I no one called me with my results. Like you said, that nurse obviously has not had any fertility issues herself or she would know to be more sensitive.

Sars - Yikes. I'm not really a fan of birds either. I would have run out of the house, too. Still, I bet it would probably make for a funny video. :)

Terri - Congrats on the negative. I know you ordered your meds but when do you start officially? Hope you had a nice, tall glass of wine last night. :)

A note about the cheeses ladies. From what I understand, like Terri said, that only goes for cheeses that aren't pasteurized, so that rule is more for soft cheeses like the kinds you would get at a more gourmet cheese counter or a gourmet section of a grocery store. The ones in your regular supermarket are almost always pasteurized - just check the label. I guess it's a bit trickier if you're at a restaurant because you don't know what they're using.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

All that talk about queso last night made me hungry for it! I was going to have leftover spaghetti for dinner but decided to make mexican instead! LOL.

Sars - yikes! That is scary about the bird! Do you guys have a chimney/fireplace? Sometimes they can get in through that. At my parents cabin, we'd visit every couple months and when we'd arrive, we'd always have to get the dead birds out of the stove before we started a fire. They always got in there somehow and then couldn't get out. It made me sad to see them all covered in soot and think about how long they must have struggled. :( But also gross to take them out. Sorry - that story probably horrified you if you have a phobia! But good thing your bestie was nearby to help and that you guys got a good laugh about it! The scenario sounds a little comical.

Beagle - sorry your boss is being a jerk. Maybe he's "manstruating". Hehe.

Erin - sorry that March is so crazy busy! Don't get too stressed out mama!

Terri - what was negative? Sorry, I might've missed something! Hope you enjoyed your last glass of wine! I too am jealous!

Thanks everyone for reassuring me that it was too early to test. That made me feel a lot better! I kept spotting yesterday, I was getting a little nervous. I kept having to change my pantyliner. I still have to check this morning to see if I am still spotting. It goes to show you that no matter how confident I feel, there is still a chance that it may not work out! So I gotta keep my expectations in check. I think I'll test again tomorrow or maybe even Friday. Work has been pretty busy so that's good to take my mind off things. And this afternoon we meet with our tax lady. Wheee! And tonight is my last Spanish class until April, so that's nice I'll have a little break.

How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I broke down and tested this morning. I really wish I hadn't, cause I got a BFN. I knew that that was a strong possibility, since I am only 5dp5dt. But still, I've been feeling the symptoms so strongly I figured there was no way it wouldn't be positive! I'm trying to stay optimistic. I didn't tell DH that I tested, cause I feel like he'd be disappointed. I may try again tomorrow morning...I'm using the Walgreen's version of the early tester. Still feeling really crampy this morning and still spotting. At what point did you guys get a positive with a HPT?

I meant to reply to this...but I don't think I did. All of our test dates are on pg one. Mine was 5 days past 6 day transfer...it was at night on a cheap test & seriously barely there! I tested again with frer & it was there but light. My cheap ones never got super dark inthe beginning. After my experience, I highly recommend anyone testing buying frer tests for sure! They are not even that pricey if you buy them at Walmart or Target.

Which reminds me...I have been staring at my unused tests forever & finally put them away. Anyone out there who is tranferring soon need some? Brighteyez...Terri???


----------



## terripeachy

You know I don't need any tests, but thanks for the offer. I have a lucky FRER from a friend that HAD HER BABY in June of last year (HA!!HA!!), and I probably have two others in my closet. I also still have a million ICs that I am never going to use.

LadySosa-I had to go back to my regular girl doctor for a follow up pap, and then she called but just said 'call me back.' She never told me my results and my fertility nurse wanted to know what they said. I finally got my username for the portal and read the results myself. I don't need to talk to the doctor. It doesn't even say come back in 3 months, so I'm going to pretend I don't know anything about going back until next year. HA! I'll be prego by then, so I'll be in and out of there quite often, I'm sure. Glad you're feeling better today. :hugs:

Work calls..

brighteyez-How are you doing? Is your retrieval tomorrow? 

Mrs.W- Please check in..your date has to be soon or yesterday.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ERosePW

Girls, I am taking a BREAK. I'm so overwhelmed at work right now, and I just about flipped out on someone, so I think I need to just step away from work for a moment and do something that will calm me, like talk to my BnB girls. Even if it is just for a few minutes.

So first off, jkb, I wanted to say how pleased I was to see that there was a good reason for your bleeding, and that your baby's heartbeat is still going strong! I had a feeling everything was okay and that something else was causing it, but its always good to see good news confirmed. :)

Beagle, you seem to be like me right now&#8230; loving your food and eating plenty of it. ;) That&#8217;s been me this whole time. Food seems to taste even better than usual. Although I guess you&#8217;re still having some nausea&#8230;? Is that getting any better, or about the same?

LadySosa, keep us posted on the testing... I def think you were probably just too early. There's quite a range of timeframes for when BFPs finally show up!

kfs, hi there!! Are you still feeling good? I think you are the one of us who has had the fewest symptoms, right? Hopefully that's still the case for you!

sars, the bird story had me laughing!! Not actually funny to you, I know! I think it was just the way you told it, LOL. But as I was reading it, even though I got a few giggles, I was still thinking how freaked out I would've been myself. I'm not a big fan of nature pushing its way into my home! haha!

Amy, you have indeed had some big surprises! You could so easily have twins in there! I'm sitting here trying to remember how many dpt I was for my betas.... ... its in my siggy, but I can&#8217;t see that while I'm typing in the Reply box. I&#8217;m thinking I was around 760 at the equivalent of around 17dpo or so&#8230;

Booger, let me know if you&#8217;re comfortable enough to move you over to the successes&#8230; I think you&#8217;re golden! But it&#8217;s your call! :)

Hi to everyone else!!!

As for the queso (I am a cheese FREAK, so this was one thing I looked up early on, ha!)&#8230;. It&#8217;s a little confusing, because when we hear the word &#8220;queso&#8221;, we automatically think of any and all melted cheese dips. But what they mean are the quesos that are made from blocks of Mexican cheeses called Queso Fresco or Queso Blanco. Both of those are sometimes (not always) made from unpasteurized milk. An actual melted Queso DIP that you&#8217;d order at a Mexican restaurant _should_ be fine, because it has been heated, but maybe that's just my thinking! In fact, who knows if all Mexican restaurants even use those Mexican cheeses to make their queso dips! There&#8217;s one near me that just uses a spicy Monterey Jack cheese, ha! I&#8217;m sure the more authentic ones do, I guess. You could always ask them what kind of cheese they use. I don't hold back on queso though.

Must run for now... work calls. I need to make it a habit to take more little breaks here and there at work so that I don't get too burned out this month.


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks for checking in Erin! We missed you!

Ohh, I see Terri. Yay for a negative result that in this case, is good! Hehe.


----------



## ERosePW

Shoot terri, I meant to address you as well in my last post! I wanted to say I'm glad to hear you had a normal pap! And I'm super excited that you'll be stimming soon. You haven't started yet, right? Just ordered meds, from what I've been reading. Thats good that they're going to let you use the Gonal F and then the Follistim. At least your other extra meds didn't go to waste.


----------



## beaglemom

Well the Mexican places I love are more authentic. I basically think that if my waiter can only say Coke, water, & the special #2 (or whatever) it will be good food. If white people serve me, I am not happy! (sorry if anyone takes that as a racist remark, it is really a compliment to the Mexican people!) The place we went to was Tex Mex...I am not a fan.

Oh & Terri - you reminded me of my friend. She has a lot of health issues in general...especially female issues. So her doctor is notorious for calling her on a Friday saying call us back & then they close at 12 so she has to wait ALL WEEKEND for results. And most of the time it is fine. But it drives her CRAZY!

Erin - I am not loving all food like you seem to be, but I am not having too many issues eating. I feel much better if I eat often. I actually just realized I am having a great day today. Last night we ate breakfast for dinner. I could have ate some more bacon for sure. Then I finished off my jar of olives...it was at least half full! Today I opened a big bag of peanut M&Ms & now can't stop eating them. I am not usually big on sweets like that. Also someone put a reeses cup in our fridge...so it just taunts me everytime I see it! So I had to buy my own. I feel crazy but I do have to admit it is fun to be able to do this & people are just like whatever...she's pregnant!


----------



## Amy1976

Sars - Wow that is even crazier. You still don't know how it got into the house? I would have ran out of the house too. My dog brought in a dead bird one time and set it in her bed and I almost had a heart attack and it was dead lol.
I have to take another blood test on Monday and they usually schedule the ultrasound 7 - 10 days after that. So I would say two weeks or so.

kfs1 - Ya I felt she was totally insensitive. She didn't even apologize, but that was the receptionist and she's only been there for a few months. Once the nurse got on the phone, she did apologize so it made me feel better.

I did some research on the cheeses as well. It is confusing because different websites say different things. From what I was able to generalize, pasteurized cheeses of any kind are fine. And that it is illegal to import unpasteurized cheese into the US so any unpasteurized cheese out there was made here and you usually only find those at places that sell specialty cheeses. I also read that Mexican Markets or Carnicerias also sell some unpasteurized cheeses too because a lot of mexican cheeses are unpasteurized BUT if it is heated then it is fine.

I also woke up with sore boobs this morning. They have a throbbing feeling now where the past couple days I was feeling a tingling sensation. They are also firmer and fuller. Almost like I have my 25 year old boobs back lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - that was very helpful cheese info. I had to buy new bras pretty quickly...but I am small anyways...so I am now in a B cup. My breasts hurt mostly when I wake up...almost like they are full of rocks...just heavy. You are supposed to wear a bra at night to help, but it is more uncomfortable than it is worth to me. But if you do want to do that, I suggest the bra genie...it is pretty comfortable.

My cat brings in dead birds a lot. So gross.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle you are experiencing exactly what I did...I could go into a deli or other place for lunch and look at the menu and go "meh" on everything. Nothing was what I wanted especially by the time I got back to my desk to eat. I basically ate to help stave off nausea. I found that eating several small meals helped tremendously.

Amy welcome to "your cup runneth over" club as far as bras are concerned. That's how one woman guessed a girl for me...she said my chest was much bigger faster this time. 

Terri I love your attitude...you are far more patient than I. How are you liking this weather?!?!?

Erin don't wear yourself down too much this month...I am the perfect example of compromised immunity due to fatigue and stress!

How is everyone else?

I am feeling better, sounding better but poor Jack was projectile last night out of nowhere. I don't know what caused it but he was sobbing when I got home, just wanted me to hold him, slight temp of 99.5 but I couldn't tell what it was...he took a little bottle but was super clingy like he was scared. Them boom, puke city. I gave him a bath and he seemed to come around, but again today my nanny called and said he was sobbing and clingy. So far he seems to have slept it off...maybe too much mucus being swallowed upset his tummy...seeing him get the chills and turn ash grey was so scary. My poor little monkey. 2 weeks straight of being sick. If it happens again tonight we are going back to the dr. Poor guy...I felt helpless.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone doing?

I did have retrieval today. 5 eggs collected, not sure how I feel. Have been feeling sort of numb mentally today. My left ovary is a little sore so I feel a little uncomfortable. But God is good, so I will trust him.


----------



## terripeachy

Glad all went well today. How many did you have last time? Do you remember? Now I bet you're really glad you'll do a frozen transfer if you're feeling bad. Rest up. All will be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I did have retrieval today. 5 eggs collected, not sure how I feel. Have been feeling sort of numb mentally today. My left ovary is a little sore so I feel a little uncomfortable. But God is good, so I will trust him.

5 is a great number. Rest and hydrate. I will be thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## booger76

brighteyez - Feel happy!!! Five is great and now you can rest up and recover. :hugs:


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:

*terri* - Hooray on the negative pap results. :happydance: So will they give you a start date now for stimming?? Or did you already have it and I am just a space cadet.

*babywhisperer* - I'm glad you are feeling a bit better and I hope poor Jack is now too. You guys have really had a rough go of it this winter. Ugh.

*Erin* - I have my first ultrasound tomorrow. If that goes well, I'll let you switch me on page one. Thanks for all your positivity - I just want to make sure everything's in the right place. Sorry you're so busy at work! I hope it makes the month fly by and then you can relax a bit.

*beagle* - Did you get your crib?? You are so ahead of the game. I'm usually a planner myself but you are ready!!! What are you going to do for the next 7 months? :haha:

*Lady* - When is your beta? This Saturday?? Only a couple of more days now. Are you going to test again at home first? I'm not trying to encourage you to do that - just being nosy.

*Amy* - Congrats on your amazing beta!!! High numbers don't always correlate with twins as the information you posted from betatbase shows. A lady on another forum I am on had her 2nd beta on 16DPO come in at 7,000 but ultrasound showed she is pregnant with a singleton. So don't freak out just yet! But I guess it certainly is a possibility. :shrug: How do you feel about the potential for twins?? I keep waiting for something to happen to my boobs but nothing yet. I'm not complaining but it seems like almost everyone deals with that one. I know they'll start expanding eventually so I'm not trying to rush it - it's just funny how everyone is so different. 

*sars* - Your bird story was hilarious. I know it wasn't at the time but it made me chuckle. I'm glad you got it out of the house and no parties were harmed. Also, your description of it being black and creepy looking gave me a good laugh. I hope you don't have any more bird trauma anytime soon. :awww:

Hola to all the other lovelies out there!! :wave:

I was slammed at work yesterday plus I had a meeting offsite. By the time I got back to where I had internet access, I had a headache and was too exhausted to post. I should hear from DH tonight!! I have enjoyed his time away but I'm ready for him to be home. He won't actually get home until tomorrow afternoon but they ski back out to civilization this afternoon. I am guessing he is pretty ready to be home too.

I have my first ultrasound tomorrow morning! Can't wait to see what's there. I have another blood draw too so I'll get an update on my hCG level as well. Here's hoping tomorrow is a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Brighteyez, 5 is great! Don't worry and rest up. Let those ovaries come back down to normal size. Hope you feel better fast.

BabyW - sorry Jack is sick. Poor little guy. That must be so frustrating to watch him go through that and not be able to make him better. Throwing up is never fun and I can't imagine for a little tiny being. :(

Afm, I tested again this morning, and got another negative. I've been teary all morning and starting to well up as I type. I just feel so disappointed. I wish I could've stayed home on the couch and watched tv all day. Instead today I have a meeting with our general counsel (same one that made me cry a few weeks back) this afternoon. Argh, I hope that I can keep it together in front of the jerk. I wonder if its best to reschedule for when I am less emotional and can think more clearly. I'm trying not to give up ALL hope, since I do still feel a little crampy and I know there is still a possibility. But its hard not to feel despondent. :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:
> 
> *terri* - Hooray on the negative pap results. :happydance: So will they give you a start date now for stimming?? Or did you already have it and I am just a space cadet.
> 
> *babywhisperer* - I'm glad you are feeling a bit better and I hope poor Jack is now too. You guys have really had a rough go of it this winter. Ugh.
> 
> *Erin* - I have my first ultrasound tomorrow. If that goes well, I'll let you switch me on page one. Thanks for all your positivity - I just want to make sure everything's in the right place. Sorry you're so busy at work! I hope it makes the month fly by and then you can relax a bit.
> 
> *beagle* - Did you get your crib?? You are so ahead of the game. I'm usually a planner myself but you are ready!!! What are you going to do for the next 7 months? :haha:
> 
> *Lady* - When is your beta? This Saturday?? Only a couple of more days now. Are you going to test again at home first? I'm not trying to encourage you to do that - just being nosy.
> 
> *Amy* - Congrats on your amazing beta!!! High numbers don't always correlate with twins as the information you posted from betatbase shows. A lady on another forum I am on had her 2nd beta on 16DPO come in at 7,000 but ultrasound showed she is pregnant with a singleton. So don't freak out just yet! But I guess it certainly is a possibility. :shrug: How do you feel about the potential for twins?? I keep waiting for something to happen to my boobs but nothing yet. I'm not complaining but it seems like almost everyone deals with that one. I know they'll start expanding eventually so I'm not trying to rush it - it's just funny how everyone is so different.
> 
> *sars* - Your bird story was hilarious. I know it wasn't at the time but it made me chuckle. I'm glad you got it out of the house and no parties were harmed. Also, your description of it being black and creepy looking gave me a good laugh. I hope you don't have any more bird trauma anytime soon. :awww:
> 
> Hola to all the other lovelies out there!! :wave:
> 
> I was slammed at work yesterday plus I had a meeting offsite. By the time I got back to where I had internet access, I had a headache and was too exhausted to post. I should hear from DH tonight!! I have enjoyed his time away but I'm ready for him to be home. He won't actually get home until tomorrow afternoon but they ski back out to civilization this afternoon. I am guessing he is pretty ready to be home too.
> 
> I have my first ultrasound tomorrow morning! Can't wait to see what's there. I have another blood draw too so I'll get an update on my hCG level as well. Here's hoping tomorrow is a good day. :thumbup:

So excited for your ultrasound!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies,
> Brighteyez, 5 is great! Don't worry and rest up. Let those ovaries come back down to normal size. Hope you feel better fast.
> 
> BabyW - sorry Jack is sick. Poor little guy. That must be so frustrating to watch him go through that and not be able to make him better. Throwing up is never fun and I can't imagine for a little tiny being. :(
> 
> Afm, I tested again this morning, and got another negative. I've been teary all morning and starting to well up as I type. I just feel so disappointed. I wish I could've stayed home on the couch and watched tv all day. Instead today I have a meeting with our general counsel (same one that made me cry a few weeks back) this afternoon. Argh, I hope that I can keep it together in front of the jerk. I wonder if its best to reschedule for when I am less emotional and can think more clearly. I'm trying not to give up ALL hope, since I do still feel a little crampy and I know there is still a possibility. But its hard not to feel despondent. :(

Do not throw in the towel just yet. Could be a late or slow implanter. I know how it can play on your emotions, but if you can keep busy and stay focused you will feel better. Sitting at home will only make you dwell on it. Stay positive and have faith. And don't let that jerk get the best of you...he was probably stuffed in a locker every day in high school. Chin up girl, thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## terripeachy

Lady-I would reschedule. You don't want to start crying in front of him again AND you never know what might trigger your waterworks. If you can meet with him another day, I would, but you know what's best. My heart is aching for you so badly. I know exactly how it feels to be positive thinking but then to get a BFN. It's still early, like the others said, but the unknowing is just terrible. And..there are people who got negatives on tests, and then when they got their blood drawn had a positive beta. So..don't be too discouraged just yet, but I TOTALLY understand what you're going through. :hugs: Now I want to go home and sit on the couch! :friends:

booger-Yay for ultrasound tomorrow and your husband coming home. How great will that be to have him hanging around? Don't forget to ask for pictures. hee hee. My stim date starts on Friday night. I am happy this day is finally here. Retrieval is scheduled for the end of the month. I am fortunate that I can use the Gonal F that I have and then use Follistim. I'll let you know in the future if I need any cartridges. Thank you for the offer. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - you still have some time...hang in there!

Brighteyez - I don't necessarily believe fets have a higher success rate...if they did, my office would be the first to stop fresh. Having said that, I def feel like fets have a better effect on us emotionally. I was so happy to start my period & get back on the next cycle. I feel like my fet & I was so full of positive energy. Where as in my retrieval cycle, I was just worn out physically & emotionally. 5 is a great number & I think you will feel so much better doing an fet.

booger - try to do a video with your phone...I am def glad we did...it will mean so much for your husband to see the little heart beat! Don't worry, the symptoms will come! But it is more reassuring when we feel them. My nausea seems to be going away...but if I didn't feel so hungry & wake up feeling a wreck, I would be nervous.

I have not gotten my crib yet...work has been hectic. I think I will order it today if I have time. I was just thinking what now? We are working on a registry. I think I may actually not go to any more consignment sales. My mom is making fun of all the clothes I have. I went to Target & got these ninja turtles & batman onsies...they were like $2 & come on, I am an 80s kid! Gotta have ninja turtles! I found a crib matress & boppie pillow at the last sale so I really think I have most of the big items...I really just need a swing & maybe a tub (someone offered me theirs).

So I just want to focus on the nursery for now & getting organized. I probably won't get my furniture put together until my husband is done with training.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh and I couldn't hold out any longer. I'm Facebook official!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150312_070649.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jkb11

Booger- can't wait for your ultrasound and beta update tomorrow! Enjoy it:)

Lady- hang in there girl! I know seeing the negatives is hard but everyone and every baby is different. Praying you get your bfp in the am! Hope work is ok for you. *hugs*

Brighteyez- congrats on getting thru retrieval! 5 is a perfect number. Hope transfer comes quick for you.

Beagle congrats on the face book announcement.

Baby w hope - you and sweet jack are feeling better!!

Erin- good to hear from you. Hope works slows for you!! 

Terri- woohoo! Come on Friday!!!

We are doing a gender reveal party for immediate family on Saturday. It has been so off and on due to the bleeding but ultimately I'm ready to just tell family and enjoy it. My fear is they will get more attached and then something will happen. Hubby says to just have so I am:) should be fun!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies, thanks for the kind words. I know its still early, I'm just concerned because I'm still bleeding and have been since Monday. Seems to be a long time for just spotting. I'll try to keep my chin up and stay busy. Maybe I'll go to the mall for my lunch break to cheer myself up!

Booger - can't wait for your ultrasound! And glad your DH is on his way home safe. Def. take a video so DH can hear it later. :)

Beagle - congrats on the FB announcement! I bet it feels real now!

Terri - thanks for the advice. You always know just what to say!! And woohoo for getting started tomorrow!

Our general counsel is almost 80 years old. Normally I would be kind to my elders (and I am kind to his face, through gritted teeth) but he is soooo stubborn and rude. He likes to name-drop and remind everyone (almost daily) about how smart he is. He insists that he is open to new ideas and wants me to "speak up" if I don't agree with something, but I've tried that, and he just shuts me down. It's his way or the highway. And all his practices are straight from 1970. He doesn't agree with anything electronic (e-signing? No way). So my new m.o. around him is just nod and agree, agree, agree until my head feels like its going to pop off from nodding so much. Whatever. Anything to get away from him and his 30-minute stories about how he once blah...blah....blah...

Sorry, rant over! Haha.


----------



## LadySosa

jkb11 said:


> Booger- can't wait for your ultrasound and beta update tomorrow! Enjoy it:)
> 
> Lady- hang in there girl! I know seeing the negatives is hard but everyone and every baby is different. Praying you get your bfp in the am! Hope work is ok for you. *hugs*
> 
> Brighteyez- congrats on getting thru retrieval! 5 is a perfect number. Hope transfer comes quick for you.
> 
> Beagle congrats on the face book announcement.
> 
> Baby w hope - you and sweet jack are feeling better!!
> 
> Erin- good to hear from you. Hope works slows for you!!
> 
> Terri- woohoo! Come on Friday!!!
> 
> We are doing a gender reveal party for immediate family on Saturday. It has been so off and on due to the bleeding but ultimately I'm ready to just tell family and enjoy it. My fear is they will get more attached and then something will happen. Hubby says to just have so I am:) should be fun!

Yay for a gender reveal party! I am excited for you! Yes, I would say overcome those fears and move forward with the party. You can't just put the pregnancy fun on hold because something *may* happen. Take a deep breath and try to be confident! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Pray everyone is doing well. 

AFM - my 5 have now turned into 2. No feeling the best right now but, it is what it is. Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - YAY I can't wait until your ultrasound tomorrow!!
I think the possibility of twins is terrifying and exciting at the same time. Although I would prefer a singleton, I wouldn't hate the idea of twins either. The first year would be the hardest I think. I know it could go either way at this point. It's just last time my numbers were low enough that I didn't even consider it as a possibility, just knowing it is totally possible this time is crazy lol.

LadySosa - I'm so sorry you got a BFN this morning. I know how discouraging that is. But don't lose all hope just yet. Like I told you before, my positive last time wasn't until 9dp5dt and it was super light I don't think it would have shown up at 7dpt at all. (P.S. Are you using a FRER? If not I'd stop and get some). And if for some reason it doesn't work out, focus your energy on the fact that you have frosties waiting for you. That really kept my spirits up after my miscarriage. We're here for you.

Beaglmom - Congrats on going facebook official :) So exciting.

Brighteyez - I'm so sorry your 5 turned into 2. I know it's so discouraging when your numbers drop but you only need 1. I'm praying for your 2 to continue to grow and make it to freeze. 

kfs1 - YAY for your gender reveal party. Are you going to reveal it in any special way?

Terri - Yay only 1 more day!! Whoo Hoo!! I know you're ready to get this show on the road.

Well I had another symptom pop up (or so I think). So I finally get what babywhisperer and beaglemom have been talking about. I could not eat dinner last night. I wasn't nauseous but the thought of food made me feel as if I would have to choke it down. So probably not the best thing, but I totally skipped dinner and went to bed early. Then of course I woke up at 3:30 and couldn't go back to sleep :dohh:


----------



## beaglemom

Brighteyez - I can't remember how many days you are now...but my eggs all dropped dramatically within the first cpuple of days & stayed strong after. Hopefully that is the case for you too. Remember the strongest survive...and we have 2 ladies here I think who transferred the one & only that made it & that was there positive.

Amy - it def scares me when I can't eat. I try hard to eat something. Everyone says be healthy, but honestly sometimes you just have to eat what feels right. Very shortly after I got pregnant, I started packing a bag of water, gatorade, & snacks...it made me feel better to know I had something if I felt weak or nauseous.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

So it's a big glass of wine and hot bath for me tonight..... My blood test was negative. I knew it would be, I've had brown spotting and awful lower back ache since Tuesday. Now Ives stopped the progesterone af will arrive in force. I'm ok..... Just got to keep looking forward.

I will check in soon and write to everyone personally, not strong enough tonight, just wanted to let you all know and thank you for your support xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you ladies,

Beagle - Yesterday was retrieval and today's call was just to see what fertilized. tomorrow will be to see which ones divided appropriately. So hopefully no other ones die on me within the next 5 days and make it to freeze. I just dont feel very confident that they will. It very discouraging to get 5 and only two survive the fertilizaton....but tis life. It just reminds me of the first cycle when I had 11 retrieved, 7 fertilized but at the end I only had 3, 2 transferred and 1 frozen. This time I didnt have much to begin with so don't have any to lose :cry:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So it's a big glass of wine and hot bath for me tonight..... My blood test was negative. I knew it would be, I've had brown spotting and awful lower back ache since Tuesday. Now Ives stopped the progesterone af will arrive in force. I'm ok..... Just got to keep looking forward.
> 
> I will check in soon and write to everyone personally, not strong enough tonight, just wanted to let you all know and thank you for your support xx

So sorry hun. Take as much time as you need. Eat sushi, go for a deep tissue massage, have wine...do whatever makes you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Mrs w- My heart is aching. I'm very sorry. I admire your attitude. Sending you hugs. Take all the time you need and we will be here when you're ready.


----------



## LadySosa

:( So sorry Mrs. W. Enjoy that glass of wine and the hot bath - you deserve to treat yourself well! Rest up and take the time you need.

And Amy - thank you, that does make me feel a lot better. DH is really bummed. I feel like I have to be comforting him! I'm like, "cheer up, it's not all over yet!"

For those who had implantation bleeding - how long did it last for you?


----------



## jkb11

Brighteyez- crossing my fingers your 2 embies make it to freeze. Positive thinking;) moni is getting close to delivering with her one and only! 

Amy- for the gender reveal I'm letting our son open the box with pink balloons in front of the family and the we have finger foods and a pink filled cake:) after the reveal I have purchased a lot of materials to have all the ladies make her hairbows with a tag so I know who made which one. I hope to send them a pic of her wearing the hairbows they have made. I'm mainly excited for family to know so we can discuss names and shopping.i also have a jar for everyone to suggest a boy and a girl name. Oh and I made signs- one says its a girl and then a its a boy, when people are coming in I'm getting a pic of them holding the signs for what they think. I love scrapbook ing so it will make for some fun pages.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady I never had it...but everything I read online varies so drastically. I hope you get surprised.


----------



## moni77

Sorry MrsW...

big hugs :hugs:


----------



## moni77

on the food front - I still have a hard time with dinner - especially if I wait until really late to eat. Basically I am starving all morning and eat about 2-3 times BEFORE lunch and then lunch and a late afternoon snack, and then a pretty small dinner. And also very indifferent most of the time. Still craving the saltier foods though WHEN I have cravings - pickles and turkey burgers and fries oh my.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Mrs. W, I'm so sorry...Enjoy your wine and hot bath. It's been a long two weeks, that's for sure. Definitely keep looking forward and consider trying again. That's what I'm doing! We'll be here when you're ready. <3 :hugs:

brighteyez-Like beagle said, two is not a bad number. In reality, you really want the best eggs possible to increase your chances, so let those slackers move on out of the way for the strongest ones. 

LadySosa-I can't remember. Did you have your embryos sent out for PGD/PGS? I can't remember that far back. Sorry you're the one comforting your hubs. Sometimes they are so dramatic. I'm really praying good news is right around the corner. 

beagle-Did I say 'yeah' for being FB official? I thought your announcement was really cool. You never would have made it to April Fools. HA!!HA!!

jkb-Your ideas sound really cute. I hope everyone has a fun time. I love the snapshot of people with their 'it's a boy' sign and 'it's a girl' sign. I may have to suggest that idea for someone else when I find out they are having a gender reveal party. hee hee.


----------



## booger76

Good evening, ladies!

Mrs W - Awwww, I'm so sorry, sweetpea. :cry: Take all the time you need and enjoy those glasses of wine, hot baths and anything else you've been avoiding. Your attitude is very admirable. Chin up and try again!

brighteyez - All of this is so, so hard. Just stay focused on the two you do have and know that either (or both) could be your little one. :hugs:

terri - Tomorrow is the big day and you're back on your way!!! :happydance: Fantastic!!

jkb - Cute party idea and yes, now is the time to enjoy and celebrate after what you have been through lately. Mmmmmm, cake. :cake:

beagle - Facebook official and everything!! Very cute. :dance:

Lady - Chin up to you too!!! It's not too late you know. These waits are just so cruel. Here's hoping that the next couple of days bring better news. :hugs: I know that your general counsel is old and all but he really just kind of sounds like an ass. I'm sorry you have to deal with him! :grr:

Amy - Sorry about your latest symptom popping up last night. Maybe dinner will sound more appealing tonight! :sick:

DH is alive!! I got a text a little bit ago saying they had made it back to the car safely and were headed to soak in the hot springs. He also said he's ready to be home. :cloud9: I can't wait to see him tomorrow but now I have to start thinking about cooking full dinners again. :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Booger - Good luck today!! 

Terri - Congrats on starting stims again today! You're on your way again. This is going to be your year!

Erose - I'm still feeling good! I've been feeling more little twinges & kicks lately but otherwise, no other symptoms. I have a little belly but you really can't tell anything yet. I finally announced at work the other day and some people were shocked because I really look pretty much the same. I'm sure one of these days I'll wake up with a belly though.

Mrs. W - I'm so sorry hun. No words. Just take some time for yourself.

Sars - There was a bird in my wood stove this morning - it made me think of you. I was going to leave it until my DH got home but it was desperately trying to get out so I taped a garbage bag over the opening and opened the door. It eventually flew into it and I was able to bring it outside. It was scary though - I would have FREAKED if it started flying around my house.

Brighteyez - Like everyone else said, try not to lose hope. Those 2 embies are the strongest and you still have a good chance. You're not out yet.

LadySosa - I'm still holding out hope for you lady. Still, I know how stressful this all is. When is your beta?

JKB - Have fun at your party this weekend. Sounds like a great idea.

Amy - I hope the nausea passes for you so you can get something down. Maybe try smaller meals/snacks...?

Beagle - Congrats on the FB announcement. I've been thinking of doing one but I'm seeing some good friends this weekend who I haven't seen in a while so I want to tell them in person first.

I'm so jealous of all of you with bigger boobs. I'm on the smaller side so I was really looking forward to that side-effect:) but nothing. What's everyone up to this weekend? I have a bridal shower on Saturday and then our family St. Pats celebration on Sunday. Corned beef and soda bread for me. :)


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning all!

Booger - yay that DH is safe and almost home! And woohoo for your ultrasound this morning - so excited for you! Update us when you can.

Terri - woohoo for stimming tonight! How do you feel? Ready? We did not do PGS. In fact, my doc/nurse never even mentioned it. I would've had no idea about it except for this board! Is it something that can be done after the embies have been frozen?

Jkb and Kfs enjoy your parties this weekend!

Afm, I feel great today. I went to bed last night at 7:30pm and feel wide awake now! I am mentally preparing myself for a negative result, so if I get a BFP I'll be shocked. Beta is tomorrow morning. I'm trying to see the positive its a BFN - I'll get to drink coffee, wine, have a hot bath, get some exercise in, get a spray tan (I've been holding out and I am white as a ghost).


----------



## brighteyez73

terripeachy said:


> Oh Mrs. W, I'm so sorry...Enjoy your wine and hot bath. It's been a long two weeks, that's for sure. Definitely keep looking forward and consider trying again. That's what I'm doing! We'll be here when you're ready. <3 :hugs:
> 
> brighteyez-Like beagle said, two is not a bad number. In reality, you really want the best eggs possible to increase your chances, so let those slackers move on out of the way for the strongest ones.
> 
> LadySosa-I can't remember. Did you have your embryos sent out for PGD/PGS? I can't remember that far back. Sorry you're the one comforting your hubs. Sometimes they are so dramatic. I'm really praying good news is right around the corner.
> 
> beagle-Did I say 'yeah' for being FB official? I thought your announcement was really cool. You never would have made it to April Fools. HA!!HA!!
> 
> jkb-Your ideas sound really cute. I hope everyone has a fun time. I love the snapshot of people with their 'it's a boy' sign and 'it's a girl' sign. I may have to suggest that idea for someone else when I find out they are having a gender reveal party. hee hee.

Terri - you are great!!! I haven't laughed since the report LOL but that was funny and inspirational #slackers! I really appreciate your energy. Thank you :flower:!


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Booger - Good luck today!!
> 
> Terri - Congrats on starting stims again today! You're on your way again. This is going to be your year!
> 
> Erose - I'm still feeling good! I've been feeling more little twinges & kicks lately but otherwise, no other symptoms. I have a little belly but you really can't tell anything yet. I finally announced at work the other day and some people were shocked because I really look pretty much the same. I'm sure one of these days I'll wake up with a belly though.
> 
> Mrs. W - I'm so sorry hun. No words. Just take some time for yourself.
> 
> Sars - There was a bird in my wood stove this morning - it made me think of you. I was going to leave it until my DH got home but it was desperately trying to get out so I taped a garbage bag over the opening and opened the door. It eventually flew into it and I was able to bring it outside. It was scary though - I would have FREAKED if it started flying around my house.
> 
> Brighteyez - Like everyone else said, try not to lose hope. Those 2 embies are the strongest and you still have a good chance. You're not out yet.
> 
> LadySosa - I'm still holding out hope for you lady. Still, I know how stressful this all is. When is your beta?
> 
> JKB - Have fun at your party this weekend. Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Amy - I hope the nausea passes for you so you can get something down. Maybe try smaller meals/snacks...?
> 
> Beagle - Congrats on the FB announcement. I've been thinking of doing one but I'm seeing some good friends this weekend who I haven't seen in a while so I want to tell them in person first.
> 
> I'm so jealous of all of you with bigger boobs. I'm on the smaller side so I was really looking forward to that side-effect:) but nothing. What's everyone up to this weekend? I have a bridal shower on Saturday and then our family St. Pats celebration on Sunday. Corned beef and soda bread for me. :)

KFS1 - thank you for the support and positive vibes. They are really helping. You ladies Rock!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

booger76 said:


> Good evening, ladies!
> 
> Mrs W - Awwww, I'm so sorry, sweetpea. :cry: Take all the time you need and enjoy those glasses of wine, hot baths and anything else you've been avoiding. Your attitude is very admirable. Chin up and try again!
> 
> brighteyez - All of this is so, so hard. Just stay focused on the two you do have and know that either (or both) could be your little one. :hugs:
> 
> terri - Tomorrow is the big day and you're back on your way!!! :happydance: Fantastic!!
> 
> jkb - Cute party idea and yes, now is the time to enjoy and celebrate after what you have been through lately. Mmmmmm, cake. :cake:
> 
> beagle - Facebook official and everything!! Very cute. :dance:
> 
> Lady - Chin up to you too!!! It's not too late you know. These waits are just so cruel. Here's hoping that the next couple of days bring better news. :hugs: I know that your general counsel is old and all but he really just kind of sounds like an ass. I'm sorry you have to deal with him! :grr:
> 
> Amy - Sorry about your latest symptom popping up last night. Maybe dinner will sound more appealing tonight! :sick:
> 
> DH is alive!! I got a text a little bit ago saying they had made it back to the car safely and were headed to soak in the hot springs. He also said he's ready to be home. :cloud9: I can't wait to see him tomorrow but now I have to start thinking about cooking full dinners again. :haha:


Booger - Thank you, you ladies have helped me change my outlook this morning and I really appreciate it.


----------



## brighteyez73

jkb11 said:


> Brighteyez- crossing my fingers your 2 embies make it to freeze. Positive thinking;) moni is getting close to delivering with her one and only!
> 
> Amy- for the gender reveal I'm letting our son open the box with pink balloons in front of the family and the we have finger foods and a pink filled cake:) after the reveal I have purchased a lot of materials to have all the ladies make her hairbows with a tag so I know who made which one. I hope to send them a pic of her wearing the hairbows they have made. I'm mainly excited for family to know so we can discuss names and shopping.i also have a jar for everyone to suggest a boy and a girl name. Oh and I made signs- one says its a girl and then a its a boy, when people are coming in I'm getting a pic of them holding the signs for what they think. I love scrapbook ing so it will make for some fun pages.

Thank you JKB!!! I really appreciate your support and positive thinking!


----------



## sars930

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So it's a big glass of wine and hot bath for me tonight..... My blood test was negative. I knew it would be, I've had brown spotting and awful lower back ache since Tuesday. Now Ives stopped the progesterone af will arrive in force. I'm ok..... Just got to keep looking forward.
> 
> I will check in soon and write to everyone personally, not strong enough tonight, just wanted to let you all know and thank you for your support xx

Oh, Mrs. W I'm so, so, so sorry. Enjoy your hot bath and wine and know we'll be waiting for you when you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## sars930

Happy Friday ladies. I've had a few busy days at work and haven't been able to write. Although, I've been following along.

LadySosa: I'm so, so, so hoping you have a big surprise tomorrow!! I think you've got a great attitude about it. I will say having the frosties helped and I tried to focus on the fun things that I could do if things didn't work out this round. Hope you survived the meeting with your general counsel.

KFS: I'm so sorry you had to deal with a bird too! For those that asked, I still have no idea how it got in the house. We do have a chimney for venting our furnace but no fireplace. I have no idea where the chimney enters our house even. And I'm glad it gave some of you a laugh. It was rather comical, I gotta admit.

Brighteyez: Sending you good vibes and thought. It only takes one =) And you want the strongest ones. I hope they're still dividing and growing for you!

Terri: I seriously cracked up over your slackers comment. So, excited for you to start stimming again. You are such a positive force, it's time for you to have some good news! I'm praying for you.

Booger: Good luck on the ultrasound today! It's pretty special enjoy. And yay for DH surviving his trip. 

JKB: The party sounds soooo cute and fun. That's the only thing that stinks a little about team yellow. I love throwing parties and there are so many fun options. Enjoy it! Soak it up. You certainly deserve to have some fun after all the stress you've been dealing with.

Amy: Sorry you're feeling sick. They say try eating smaller meals every two to three hours.

Beagle: Congrats on going Facebook official! That was a cute idea.

I'm super proud of my idea for when we're ready to announce. When I told DH he couldn't believe I came up with it by myself. He kept asking me if I saw it on Facebook or Pinterest. I almost got offended =). Since we're both big runners I wanted to take a photo of our shoes, baby running shoes and have a mock race bib that says Baby X, estimated finish: 10:17 and say: We've signed up for the longest race of our lives. We're still waiting a few more weeks. There are a lot of friends I'd like to tell in person around 10-12 weeks and then we'll throw it out to the world.

We told our mutual boss this week, who is my mentor. He was so thrilled and excited for us, it was just so sweet. He gave me a huge hug and said that's freaking awesome when we told him. He also said not to worry about the FMLA limits, basically told us we're taking off the time we need. So, if I feel up to it that means we can go to Tuscany with my family in June! Missing out on all that wine will suck but it's better than missing the trip altogether. It is my aunt and my brother's girlfriend's first time out of the country. It should be special. My parents are renting a villa we stayed at in 2011.

I had my first appointment at my OBGYN practice today. It was just with the nurse. I had to get on the scale. I was kind of horrified I was up four pounds since my last RE weigh in two weeks ago. I've really not been eating badly. We went out to dinner last night, so I'm blaming it on that! 

The appointment was just a lot of paperwork, medical background, going over nutrition etc. The practice doesn't ban lunchmeat so I was psyched about that. I've been craving a hoagie like woah. They do recommend sticking to pre-packaged lunch meat. DH is taking it upon himself to make me a mean sandwich this weekend. Monday I have an ultrasound with a doctor. The practice does rotate between five OBGYNS. I love my regular doctor there so we'll see how the others are.

I was seriously missing the convenience of the RE this morning when I had to go to THREE labs to get bloodwork for various reasons: insurance/ prescription being written for a lab that lab doesn't work. So aggravating. I saw the OBGYN affiliated with the hospital I'll deliver at. The office is in a building adjacent to the hospital but they wrote the RX for a lab that is only affiliated with one of the network's labs. This is a massive hospital that spans five counties and two states. The first place I went wasn't affiliated, the second was but said they didn't think my insurance would cover it there. Our health care system is maddening.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi Sars - good to hear from you! Congrats on graduating to your OB! But sorry that you are dealing with the frustration with the labs/ insurance. That is annoying! And I LOVE your idea for a Facebook announcement. Those are the best - when they are unique to you and your DH and not a generic announcement. I'm going to have a hard time thinking of one that's unique to us since we aren't too into anything....maybe we'll have to get a baby Rams or baby Seahawks jersey. I am so, so jealous of your trip to Tuscany. That sounds like a blast to go with the entire fam! What great memories to have. And a villa?! So cool!!

I am still bleeding, not that lightly. Argh. The BFN on the HPT wasn't enough to make me doubt a pregnancy, but the bleeding is. I hope it's not bad to use a tampon - I ran out of pads at work and I got desperate!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Happy Friday ladies. I've had a few busy days at work and haven't been able to write. Although, I've been following along.
> 
> LadySosa: I'm so, so, so hoping you have a big surprise tomorrow!! I think you've got a great attitude about it. I will say having the frosties helped and I tried to focus on the fun things that I could do if things didn't work out this round. Hope you survived the meeting with your general counsel.
> 
> KFS: I'm so sorry you had to deal with a bird too! For those that asked, I still have no idea how it got in the house. We do have a chimney for venting our furnace but no fireplace. I have no idea where the chimney enters our house even. And I'm glad it gave some of you a laugh. It was rather comical, I gotta admit.
> 
> Brighteyez: Sending you good vibes and thought. It only takes one =) And you want the strongest ones. I hope they're still dividing and growing for you!
> 
> Terri: I seriously cracked up over your slackers comment. So, excited for you to start stimming again. You are such a positive force, it's time for you to have some good news! I'm praying for you.
> 
> Booger: Good luck on the ultrasound today! It's pretty special enjoy. And yay for DH surviving his trip.
> 
> JKB: The party sounds soooo cute and fun. That's the only thing that stinks a little about team yellow. I love throwing parties and there are so many fun options. Enjoy it! Soak it up. You certainly deserve to have some fun after all the stress you've been dealing with.
> 
> Amy: Sorry you're feeling sick. They say try eating smaller meals every two to three hours.
> 
> Beagle: Congrats on going Facebook official! That was a cute idea.
> 
> I'm super proud of my idea for when we're ready to announce. When I told DH he couldn't believe I came up with it by myself. He kept asking me if I saw it on Facebook or Pinterest. I almost got offended =). Since we're both big runners I wanted to take a photo of our shoes, baby running shoes and have a mock race bib that says Baby X, estimated finish: 10:17 and say: We've signed up for the longest race of our lives. We're still waiting a few more weeks. There are a lot of friends I'd like to tell in person around 10-12 weeks and then we'll throw it out to the world.
> 
> We told our mutual boss this week, who is my mentor. He was so thrilled and excited for us, it was just so sweet. He gave me a huge hug and said that's freaking awesome when we told him. He also said not to worry about the FMLA limits, basically told us we're taking off the time we need. So, if I feel up to it that means we can go to Tuscany with my family in June! Missing out on all that wine will suck but it's better than missing the trip altogether. It is my aunt and my brother's girlfriend's first time out of the country. It should be special. My parents are renting a villa we stayed at in 2011.
> 
> I had my first appointment at my OBGYN practice today. It was just with the nurse. I had to get on the scale. I was kind of horrified I was up four pounds since my last RE weigh in two weeks ago. I've really not been eating badly. We went out to dinner last night, so I'm blaming it on that!
> 
> The appointment was just a lot of paperwork, medical background, going over nutrition etc. The practice doesn't ban lunchmeat so I was psyched about that. I've been craving a hoagie like woah. They do recommend sticking to pre-packaged lunch meat. DH is taking it upon himself to make me a mean sandwich this weekend. Monday I have an ultrasound with a doctor. The practice does rotate between five OBGYNS. I love my regular doctor there so we'll see how the others are.
> 
> I was seriously missing the convenience of the RE this morning when I had to go to THREE labs to get bloodwork for various reasons: insurance/ prescription being written for a lab that lab doesn't work. So aggravating. I saw the OBGYN affiliated with the hospital I'll deliver at. The office is in a building adjacent to the hospital but they wrote the RX for a lab that is only affiliated with one of the network's labs. This is a massive hospital that spans five counties and two states. The first place I went wasn't affiliated, the second was but said they didn't think my insurance would cover it there. Our health care system is maddening.

I love your announcement idea! Very clever and original! Your boss sounds awesome and the exact opposite of mine. So happy you don't have to deal w/ the stress of a difficult manager and unpaid leave!


----------



## beaglemom

sars - I love the announcement...I have seen the shoes before but never the added in withthe race. Awesome. I have a friend who posted her chuck taylor tennis shoes, her husbands, & then a baby pair. My husbnd doesn't wear chucks otherwise this would have been cool. I didn't tell you guys I don't think...I posted the status I showed you...but my husband posted a pic on our patio of his yankee hat, my yankee hat, & a yankee onsie in the middle. Then on one side I wrote in chalk Oct 2015 & the other the initials D.C.M. Everyone is guessing we are naming him Derek...I guess we are predictable :)

Sorry about the dr visit run arounds. In the pat my dr has ran blood in her office so hopefully I won't have to leave to do that somewhere else. A friend told me ou are rotatd between the drs. This confuses me. Any pap I have gotten was with my dr...not even a nurse or NP. So why would I rotate? I have had enough rotating with the RE office. I guess we will see. My appt is next Fri. Can't wait to see him again!

Oh & the FMLA is awesome too...glad you have an understanding boss. I am going to try to take 12 weeks...but I will only get STD for the 6 weeks & then PTO or no pay the rest. I have my counter part worried I am not coming back. It is hard to answer right now. We haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## sars930

Aw thanks guys.

BabyW: Our boss is pretty awesome. He's kind of like a 6-foot-6 teddy bear. Hearing the work environment you're dealing with makes me so sad. We're so behind in our maternity/paternity leave policies compared to other countries. There's so much talk about family and having babies but little support to do it.

Lady: Here's a link to the villa if want to check it out: https://www.spannocchia.com/casetta-al-padule/ I'm excited because that last time we were there it was November. So summer time we'll get to spend more time exploring the property, using the pool and hopefully cooking in the pizza oven =)

Beagle: Aw, that's super cute too. Too funny everyone knows you guys so well. Do you think you might want to stay home with Derek? 

From what my HR has told me (there's a little up in there b/c we just spun off into a new company and I'm the first pregnant person), I get the 12 weeks FMLA, use my PTO and then file for short-term disability. They pay for the policy. I'll get 6 weeks full pay and the remainder at 60 percent, which is awesome. Although, honestly I don't make too much money, so we were prepared to go without my pay. We've got a healthy savings account and figured we'd tap it if need be. I tease DH he is my sugar daddy.

The only thing I've realized in all this is that while I've been job hunting, if I took a new job the company wouldn't be required to give me FMLA. So, looks like I'll be staying put. It's been a very trying few years in the newspaper/media industry. We've been furloughed two weeks or a week since 2009 and had our salaries frozen. 

I work for a company that's been a leader in a digital first model and very aggressive at cost cutting. My DH is in our upper management and he's afraid we might have another round of layoffs coming. They gutted us last spring and I just can't imagine how we'll be able to continue to function with less staff that we have now.

I did finally get a healthy raise last year, one of few people that did, but then this year they switched our insurance, doubled our monthly premiums and gave us a $1,500 deductible. And the city I work in doubled its commuter tax. So, I think in the end I'll be taking home less money. At this point, I'm happy to still have a job when so many of my colleagues don't. Folks that have worked there since the 70s were let go in our last round.


----------



## beaglemom

I get 4 weeks of 100% with STD, my first week I am required to use PTO. Then I get the remainder of the disability portion at 60%. Disability is basically when the dr says you ca come back...typically 6 weeks. I can take up to 12 weeks total...the remaining can be unpaid or PTO. So since it is the end of the year, I would max out my PTO & then see where we are. My husband just got promoted but his pay has not been increased yet since he has not been released from his current store. Hopefully next pay (in 2 weeks) we will see it. Then I can determine where we stand. We still have debt from the fertility treatments that I would love to have paid off by the end of the year. His increase will be about half my salary...so I would love to stay home if we can make that happen. Sometimes my job is so unimportant in the grand scheme of the world. I would rather be making my home function & rasing my child. Then me & my husband will not have to feel so exhausted together when trying to spend time with him. I would love for my husband to come home to a relatively clean house, fridge full, food ready...so he can relax. It sounds so demeaning when I say it that way. But basically I can see how stressful keeping up 2 jobs, a house, dogs, & a baby can be. I think BabyW can relate.

But then other times I think of the extra money we will have...and wonder if I can really stay home with him. It is a hard job...not everyone is cut out to do it. But I also think if we want more kids, I want to have them pretty quickly. So when you start thinking about the cost of 2 kids in day care...sometimes staying home just makes more sense.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I get 4 weeks of 100% with STD, my first week I am required to use PTO. Then I get the remainder of the disability portion at 60%. Disability is basically when the dr says you ca come back...typically 6 weeks. I can take up to 12 weeks total...the remaining can be unpaid or PTO. So since it is the end of the year, I would max out my PTO & then see where we are. My husband just got promoted but his pay has not been increased yet since he has not been released from his current store. Hopefully next pay (in 2 weeks) we will see it. Then I can determine where we stand. We still have debt from the fertility treatments that I would love to have paid off by the end of the year. His increase will be about half my salary...so I would love to stay home if we can make that happen. Sometimes my job is so unimportant in the grand scheme of the world. I would rather be making my home function & rasing my child. Then me & my husband will not have to feel so exhausted together when trying to spend time with him. I would love for my husband to come home to a relatively clean house, fridge full, food ready...so he can relax. It sounds so demeaning when I say it that way. But basically I can see how stressful keeping up 2 jobs, a house, dogs, & a baby can be. I think BabyW can relate.
> 
> But then other times I think of the extra money we will have...and wonder if I can really stay home with him. It is a hard job...not everyone is cut out to do it. But I also think if we want more kids, I want to have them pretty quickly. So when you start thinking about the cost of 2 kids in day care...sometimes staying home just makes more sense.

Oh girl can I relate. I will say this though, my house is very clean and organized. I find that doing a little bit every day or so keeps us on top of it. Dh is great at cleaning up toys, putting out garbage, and I vacuum every weekend, and do a deep clean every 3 weeks which I find to be sufficient. I did have to clean more this winter with all the snow, ice, sand and salt, but while Jack sleeps I can do that stuff. I also find myself doing more online grocery ordering for delivery which saves me a ton of time and hassle. For right now I am the breadwinner, so the loss of my income would be tremendous. I love having the time away to feel self sufficient and like I am an equal partner in the financial burden of the family. Where we live is in the top 5 most expensive places in the country, and only getting worse as far as taxes and home prices. I am lucky to have my parents 2 miles away who help a lot. I know I will have less free time to clean when the baby comes, but I feel by then I will have earned the luxury of having a cleaning service. We are pretty fastidious people, so it's more the dust, stuff you track in from outside, bathrooms and things like that. As for working full time instead of being a SAHM, I am hopeful that at some point in the next couple of years I might be able to transition to a 4 day work week, where I work from home 1 day or not at all...or work closer to home which would save me 2hrs of commuting a day. I do get concerned about what we will do when the kids get into school and need someone home after 3. There is an after school program in our town, but I know how much it means to come home to a parent, and have help with homework. I grew up with 2 working parents, but my Mom had a flexible schedule and was home either at 3 or 5. The addition of my income would make a huge difference in how we raise our children and the options they will have. Our schools are stellar, nationally ranked well within the top 100, but this whole Common Core nonsense has me rethinking private school as an option. There are trade-offs with anything, and I wish we lived someplace more affordable, but being close to family right now is key as is the fact the dh is on partner track at his firm. He needs to be happy and fulfilled too. 

No matter what you decide, your kids will be ok. Seeing a working Mom as a role model has it's benefits, as does having a SAHM. Don't put pressure on yourself to make long term decisions now, or even right after you have the baby. Go back to work and see how it feels. For me the anticipation of returning to work was worse than the actual return. I'm glad I came back, despite all the crap I put up with. I like feeling empowered by working and getting the recognition I get at work. I feel well rounded, and on equal footing with my husband. I need that sense of accomplishment outside of being a wife and mother right now. Maybe that will change, but for now I like the mix.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good afternoon everyone,

Sars930 - Thank you for the support and that Terri is just awesome! Happy you are now see OB and out of RE stage, that is so great! Your announcement idea is so cool.

Terri - Stimming started toda, right? If so, cool that means you're getting close. I pray much success this cycle FX! And you were absolutely right got the slackers out the way....lol!

AFM - I go my update call today about 12:15pm and the nurse said my two babies are doing great. They should be 2cell today but they are 4cell, my little overachievers. You ladies are blessings in disguise and I really appreciate your prayers and support. I cried the whole time driving to lunch and was thanking God for the good report today!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I am leaning towards comin back to see how it feels...or just working long enough to pay off that debt. We are lucky in the sense we have lived reasonable. We overspend, but we had the money to do it. I want to buckle down a lot, but it is hard to chage your lifestyle you have been living so long. Besides the fertility treatments, we only owe a small amount on my vehicle & our home.

I have never ha a drive in life. I do well at the job I have, but never really feel the need to excess or move up. I have followed my husband as he moves up in his career. Something I do not regret. I am hoping this new position will give him the confidence& drive he needs to move up even further. If he had taken a larger store, his income would have increased by my salary amount. He also has the potential to earn up to 110% of his salary as a early bonus.

Having said all that...if the tables were turned & I was making more money, my husband would stay home in a heart beat. We have never had gender roles in our house. I have the mind for it, so I do the finances. He tries his best to manage the physical parts of the house. Oh & our huge problem is dust & dog hair...then the general stuff like laundry & dishes. My philosophy now is if e have a clean plate & clean underwear, we are doing alright!


----------



## beaglemom

Also my mom was a single parent for a large part of our life. I saw her struggle in keeping up a job & the house. She often took her frustrations out on us...something I hope I never do. She is an amazing woman & was just doing the best she could.


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Sars930 - Thank you for the support and that Terri is just awesome! Happy you are now see OB and out of RE stage, that is so great! Your announcement idea is so cool.
> 
> Terri - Stimming started toda, right? If so, cool that means you're getting close. I pray much success this cycle FX! And you were absolutely right got the slackers out the way....lol!
> 
> AFM - I go my update call today about 12:15pm and the nurse said my two babies are doing great. They should be 2cell today but they are 4cell, my little overachievers. You ladies are blessings in disguise and I really appreciate your prayers and support. I cried the whole time driving to lunch and was thanking God for the good report today!!!

I love being able to say this...WE told ya!!! :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

Beagle - yes yall did, and glad ya did....lol!


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Sars930 - Thank you for the support and that Terri is just awesome! Happy you are now see OB and out of RE stage, that is so great! Your announcement idea is so cool.
> 
> Terri - Stimming started toda, right? If so, cool that means you're getting close. I pray much success this cycle FX! And you were absolutely right got the slackers out the way....lol!
> 
> AFM - I go my update call today about 12:15pm and the nurse said my two babies are doing great. They should be 2cell today but they are 4cell, my little overachievers. You ladies are blessings in disguise and I really appreciate your prayers and support. I cried the whole time driving to lunch and was thanking God for the good report today!!!

Woohoo go little embies go!! Quality over quantity girl!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Babywhisperer said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Sars930 - Thank you for the support and that Terri is just awesome! Happy you are now see OB and out of RE stage, that is so great! Your announcement idea is so cool.
> 
> Terri - Stimming started toda, right? If so, cool that means you're getting close. I pray much success this cycle FX! And you were absolutely right got the slackers out the way....lol!
> 
> AFM - I go my update call today about 12:15pm and the nurse said my two babies are doing great. They should be 2cell today but they are 4cell, my little overachievers. You ladies are blessings in disguise and I really appreciate your prayers and support. I cried the whole time driving to lunch and was thanking God for the good report today!!!
> 
> Woohoo go little embies go!! Quality over quantity girl!!!Click to expand...

Babywhisperer - Yes girl....yes:happydance: I am so syked right now. I pray they keep growing and make mommy proud!


----------



## LadySosa

Woogoo Brighteyez! So happy for you. You deserve to have some wonderful, strong little embies. I am sure your positive thinking and praying has an impact. :)

I hear you guys on the struggle of SAHM vs. working mom. I am the breadwinner between DH and me, so it would be harder to justify me staying at home when the time comes. And DH says he'd have no problem with staying at home, and I would be ok with that except that he doesn't know how to do laundry or cook. Nor would he want to do any housework. I would love to have one of us stay home. Both of my parents worked, and I always hated having to take the bus home when my friends' moms would pick them up. I'd come home to an empty house and had to kind of fend for myself. I always wanted to spend more time with my parents. They both worked long hours and commuted long hours (from the island), so I didn't get to see them as much as I would've liked. It is a tough decision though, because Beagle, I see what you mean, we've become accustomed to a lifestyle and it would be hard to cut out one salary at this point. No more little trips, no more nice dinners out, no more nice cars. We'd be scrimping and saving. Hmm. I think I'd like to take a few months off, then something tells me I'll be itching to jump back into the workforce! 

Booger - how did your scan go??


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!! 

Lots to catch up on but I thought I'd pop in to say that my scan went great! Dr. Said it looks exactly like you'd expect it to for where I'm at. I haven't heard from my nurse yet on blood results or anything else. 

It was really cool but not a whole lot to see yet. Next week we should see the heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome report brighteyez-God is good!! Now keep growing overachievers!! Hee hee

Booger-great picture! I see something.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Lots to catch up on but I thought I'd pop in to say that my scan went great! Dr. Said it looks exactly like you'd expect it to for where I'm at. I haven't heard from my nurse yet on blood results or anything else.
> 
> It was really cool but not a whole lot to see yet. Next week we should see the heartbeat.

Looking good girl. That's exactly what you are supposed to see. You must be so excited that all is as it should be. So happy for you. 

So tonight we decided not to cook but to order bbq. Everything I eat I give Jack. He wants it anyway and he has such a diverse palate because of it. He even uses a fork half the time. Well not tonight. Instead he dropped the form and started to eat mac-n-cheese and pulled pork with his hands. It was everywhere. He likes to clear his tray so a lot was on the floor. Dh bent down to pick stuff up to clean the floor and Jack reached down and grabbed Dh's hair. When he removed his hand poor dh had bbq sauce and cheese stuck in his hair and it was sticking straight up. I started laughing. Remember I told you ladies I get giggle fits when prego. I couldn't stop laughing. And DH looks at me like, really is it that funny? And all I could think of was that scene from There's Something About Mary and I tried to tell him that but words wouldn't come out, only laughter. That made my night. Oh the joys of having a toddler. 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend. We are taking Jack to the Museum of Natural History. He's going to freak when he sees all the dinosaurs and whales.


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, LadySosa!! :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

BabyW that is hilarious

We went to a st paddy parade with our beagles and the beagle rescue. It was decent mostly but when we started back for our car we got drenched with rain. I felt so bad for my wet clan!

Painting the nursery today!


----------



## LadySosa

It was negative. :(


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-thinking about you today. Let us know what happens with your results.

Fun and I went for a short run/walk in the rain today and then I made a potato and spinach casserole. It turned out pretty well. I want to keep eating it but it's because there is no meat and it's not filling me up. Maybe popcorn will help. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## booger76

So, so sorry, Lady! :cry: :hugs: :cry: Drink some wine. :wine:


----------



## sars930

Oh Lady, I'm so, so very sorry! :hugs::hugs: Have a big glass of wine and take the time you need. We'll be here.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh LadySosa, I wish I had checked back after I posted. We posted at the same time. I'm so sorry. It totally sucks getting a negative after all this time and waiting so long. You know I know how it feels. :hugs:

The good news is you have three more frosties so you can try again whenever you are ready. 

Ok so do you have to make a follow up appointment with your doctor? How soon can you try again? Dust yourself off this week and lets get started again. No looking back. <3


----------



## jkb11

Lady- I'm so sorry.you are in my thoughts. Sending you hugs. We are here when you're ready to talk.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lady :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry xx


----------



## kfs1

Lady - I'm so, so sorry. No words.


----------



## Babywhisperer

So sorry Lady. I know you are probably wracking your brain trying to make sense of why it didn't work. Trust that it will soon, as you can tell by this thread, it does happen. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady I am sorry about your results. I know you have been waiting so long with delays here & there like a lot of us. Just know this one was not the right one. But you do have a good one in there. I hope you feel good enough to try again quickly. It is def not over. Good luck to you & your husband. It will happen!


----------



## LadySosa

Thank you so much ladies. All your kind words mean a lot to me. I was pretty crushed when I heard the news. I was home alone and listened to the VM (DH was on his way home from some errands). I just started bawling and when he got home I didn't have to say anything..he knew. We hugged for a while, wallowed in our self-pity then quickly came to terms with it and moved forward. I said, "you better take me out to dinner and feed me some wine. Now let's go get a cup of coffee." Hehe. So we dinked around all weekend, did a little shopping, hung out with the pup. We'd planned to go to a dinner party Saturday night but I really didn't feel like being social, so we cancelled. Last night I started to feel down again, just knowing that work starts again Monday morning and I have nothing to get excited about. Naturally the thoughts start running through my head like, "What if I never get pregnant??" Argh. I know it's not logical so I try to shut down the negativity when it pops into my head.
It's weird, I am still cramping and bleeding, and still having major body aches. I had a hard time getting to sleep last night.

I'll call my nurse today and find out what happens next. We are ready to get this show on the road (again)!

Terri - how is stimming going?


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - my body never felt right after a medicated cycle. You may want to ask if you need a cycle off...but I don't think you have to wait. FET cycles are so heavily monitored. I had to do bcp...can't remember if you did that or Lupron.

It is funny you ladies going for the wine when in a bad mood. We were never big drinkers. So if I felt like crap after a let down, we would always go out to eat somewhere & normally I would either go to our trans fat heaven buffet or get a steak! When on my period I usually get a huge burger at Hardees for lunch. We are def foodies!

Speaking of which, before I went through my FET I was getting over hibachi & Chinese. Well we went there this weekend. It was just awful for me. My poor husband...it is his fav. But I am just over it.

Terri - when is the estimated retrieval? Hope the meds are going well.


----------



## terripeachy

Lady-I'm glad you got through the weekend and your DH was right by your side. All of this pregnancy stuff is so hard thing to deal with emotionally. I have the same thoughts as you, but then I think about all the success on this board and others, and I just know that my time will come. I believe God has a plan for me and even though I wish he would just share half the time (ha ha), it's probably for the best that I do not know what it is or I'd probably try to change it. HA! You'll be ok, and I'll be ok. Hopefully your nurse agrees for you to get started right away. <3

I had my bw/us this morning and my right ovary was hiding. This happened last week as well. Not sure what's going on there. I did ask my doctor about the differences between Follistim and Gonal F and he said 'Absolutely nothing. Some insurances pay for one and not the other, but they are exactly the same.' I said 'Gee, thanks..I was trying to hope for a different outcome based on different medicine.' He didn't say anything. bwwaahaa! Of course, my doctor is not a morning person, so he wasn't as jokey as he is at other times. Now I'll just wait for them to call me and tell me to keep my meds the same, most likely, and I'll go back in two days. There better be some growth. Things looked pretty barren this morning. :football:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lady I know this is such an emotional roller coaster, and it dominates our thoughts. Have faith that it will happen. I can't speak for everyone, but for me acupuncture really made a huge difference. It got me into a Zen state even with the meds. I firmly believe my body was as balanced as could be before the retrieval, and for someone with an AMH of less than 1, getting 15 eggs all mature which meant I stimulated evenly for almost all the follies. I got 2 stellar embies, but I think my body was ready for it, blood flow, energy, all in alignment. It took the edge off my emotions and I was as even keeled as I could be. I went twice a week and she hooked the needles to a stim machine to give me the deepest treatment possible. Even if you don't do this, please don't even think that it will never happen. Have faith and stay positive. It will happen.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Lady-I'm glad you got through the weekend and your DH was right by your side. All of this pregnancy stuff is so hard thing to deal with emotionally. I have the same thoughts as you, but then I think about all the success on this board and others, and I just know that my time will come. I believe God has a plan for me and even though I wish he would just share half the time (ha ha), it's probably for the best that I do not know what it is or I'd probably try to change it. HA! You'll be ok, and I'll be ok. Hopefully your nurse agrees for you to get started right away. <3
> 
> I had my bw/us this morning and my right ovary was hiding. This happened last week as well. Not sure what's going on there. I did ask my doctor about the differences between Follistim and Gonal F and he said 'Absolutely nothing. Some insurances pay for one and not the other, but they are exactly the same.' I said 'Gee, thanks..I was trying to hope for a different outcome based on different medicine.' He didn't say anything. bwwaahaa! Of course, my doctor is not a morning person, so he wasn't as jokey as he is at other times. Now I'll just wait for them to call me and tell me to keep my meds the same, most likely, and I'll go back in two days. There better be some growth. Things looked pretty barren this morning. :football:

Terri my right always seemed to hide too. Only 1 Dr could ever find it. Good luck, sending you good energy to grow follies grow!!


----------



## kfs1

Lady - Hang in there. It sounds like you and your DH are supporting each other which is great. Take some time to recoup but don't give up!!! We won't allow it. :)

Terri - Way too early to be worried. I'm sure things will pick up speed before your next appt. Did the doctor mention anything about your right ovary? Or the fibroid? I wonder if they'll want to do anything about it before you have your transfer, since you're holding out for a few cycles anyway.

Beagle - I tend to indulge in BOTH when I'm upset - Alcohol AND food. So, I guess that makes me a fat ass. :)

Hi everyone else! I had a busy weekend and I'm pooped today. Do NOT feel like being at work so I'm hoping the day starts to move faster. It's my sister's 40th birthday today and I have no idea what to get her. Any ideas??


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks again ladies for the encouragement!!

Terri - I always had a hidden ovary too - I think it was my left one. That seems to be pretty normal. And yes, you are way too early to worry about follies! You just started, you got lots of time for those suckers to grow and multiply. 

Kfs - Ha! Me too. Too much booze AND food. And spending money. So that makes me a broke fat ass. Haha. Although now I am such a lightweight - one glass of wine and I am feelin' good. HBD to your sis. Ooh, that's a tough one on gift ideas. How about jewelry? That's always my go-to for a lady's gift. Women always love jewelry. :)

Beagle - I did both - BCP leading up to ER then Lupron leading up to FET. Ugh. So, so, so not looking forward to Lupron again.

Booger - I forgot to say, awesome scan! Your little one is growing! Congrats!

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

BabyW - how is Jack? Is he feeling better?


----------



## beaglemom

I just got my sister a gift certificate online for k-cups. You can buy a box or individual. Also I like getting women Victoria Secret gift cards.


----------



## ERosePW

Lady and Mrs W, I wanted to say how sorry I am that this cycle didn't work out for you girls. Trust me when I tell you I know exactly how you are feeling... My fresh cycle didn't work out at all (not even a faint line), and then my first FET ended up as a CP really fast. I had those same thoughts as Lady each time... what if I never get pregnant? But I forced those thoughts out of my mind, and never, ever lost faith. I swear, my faith is the reason I'm sitting here prego right now. I just wasn't going to give up until it worked, and then the third time was the charm for me. You're gonna get there too, I'm sure of it. And when you do, all the tears, fears, injections, waiting, etc. will feel a million miles behind you, I promise!<3


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Thanks again ladies for the encouragement!!
> 
> Terri - I always had a hidden ovary too - I think it was my left one. That seems to be pretty normal. And yes, you are way too early to worry about follies! You just started, you got lots of time for those suckers to grow and multiply.
> 
> Kfs - Ha! Me too. Too much booze AND food. And spending money. So that makes me a broke fat ass. Haha. Although now I am such a lightweight - one glass of wine and I am feelin' good. HBD to your sis. Ooh, that's a tough one on gift ideas. How about jewelry? That's always my go-to for a lady's gift. Women always love jewelry. :)
> 
> Beagle - I did both - BCP leading up to ER then Lupron leading up to FET. Ugh. So, so, so not looking forward to Lupron again.
> 
> Booger - I forgot to say, awesome scan! Your little one is growing! Congrats!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> BabyW - how is Jack? Is he feeling better?

Thanks for asking, he is doing much better. Still slightly congested, but he's got so many teeth coming it, it's bound to happen. Poor guy is drooling like a St Bernard. When this round is done he will have 13-15 teeth. Tomorrow he is 15mos!!! It went so fast. Wed is my level 2 scan which I am super pumped for...haven't seen baby girl in 2 mos. I'm starting to get back spasms here and there from a vertebrae in the middle of my back that always gets out of alignment when I'm prego...but it didn't happen util I was 9mos last time. I know holding Jack on my hip doesn't help things, but going to the Chiro on Wed after the sono.

This cold/virus was a doozy...dh and I had it for 2 weeks, and he never gets sick and if he does its for 2-3 days max. So ready for Spring!


----------



## Amy1976

Brighteyez - So glad to hear your embies are hanging in there and are even ahead of schedule. Congrats.

Booger - Great Scan!! So glad everything is looking as it should be.

LadySosa - I'm so so sorry to hear about your negative. I know how you must be feeling right now :hugs: I'm so glad you're ready to jump right back into it though. Will they be willing to start you back on BCP as soon as AF arrives?

Mrs. W - I'm so sorry about your negative as well. I think I saw you say on a different board that you were going to switch clinics? Are you still planning to do that?

Terri - You definitely got time for your ovary to come out of hiding and for those follicles to grow. You'll be in my thoughts and my prayers!!

I hope everyone had a good weekend. I started lightly bleeding (red) on Saturday morning but then it was light pink by Saturday night and gone by Sunday morning. I know it can be totally normal but I just can't help but freak out anytime I see blood. Makes me so anxious. Especially since I spotted last time too and we all know how that ended :( I had another beta this morning, so I'll let you know as soon as I get the results. They better call me TODAY this time lol!! I HOPE the results are able to put my mind at ease!!

P.S. I know a lot of you just can't wait for spring to arrive (especially our east coasters) but it was in the 90's here this weekend. 90's in March. It's like we skipped winter and spring and are already heading into summer. If this is any indication of what our summer is going to be like, I'm going to die. Ok I'm done complaining :)


----------



## terripeachy

My estimated retrieval dates are between 3/25-3/29, so it's not that far away. I was thinking about taking tomorrow off (I was born Terri O'Peachy, but couldn't get a job, and had to change my name to Terripeachy-my dad hates that joke because he said when my ancestors came over, slaves had 100% employment. Booooo), but now maybe I better wait until retrieval date since it's not that far away. Hmmm..

I'm still going to hope that the fibroid is out of the way. I really can't tell where it is in relation to everything, but I did notice that he measured it today, so we'll see.

kfs1-Happy birthday to your sister. I had my own party and I treated everyone to a steamed crab feast. That was what I wanted. A lot of people love giftcards (amazon/fave restaurant in her town), so maybe that is something she would like. I also like the idea of jewelry too, if she wears it. Not sure how much you want to spend but pearls are always pretty.

brighteyez-You're next up..how are those embies doing? And, since you're not doing a fresh transfer, what's the latest on AF? You're not taking endometrin are you?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - my husband never wanted me to be pregnant in the summer...it gets real hot here too. But oh well!

I don't think I told you but I had my first mini melt down yesterday. First off, I love cheap stuff. So my fav thing is hitting Sonic before 11 to get a large Limeade for $1. So we ate eggs & bacon (a whole pack between us). So I was feeling bleh & needed liquid but tired of water. So we went to Walmart & I was so excited because Sonic next door & not 11 yet. So I got my huge Limeade (my mom & I also have a thing about ice). So it was nice & cold. We get inside & it was in the cart. The cart moved & I said joking not to spill my drink or I would kill him. So we were at the service desk & they had these mini flash lights. I told my husband to get them but he said no they are at all the registers. And I am like yeh but they are RIGHT HERE were WE ARE NOW. But whatever. So we go look for them. And I find some...my husband turns the cart around & kills my poor Limeade. All over the floor. Seriously guys, I almost cried. I have a temper anyways, so I just walked around silent & fast...fuming. Finally I felt better & joked with him saying you know I almost killed you. He felt so bad. But what bothered me most was it would have never happened if he had just listened & got the flash lights while we were staring at them. I felt like a kid whose scoop fell off my ice cream cone.

I know it was just a drink...but the perfectness of my drink & morning had come crashing down...& I was dying wanting a drink the whole time we were in the store.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle, yup, irrational reactions are par for the course. So is crying for no real reason. A girl was walking down the subway stairs trying to push her way down the side all of us were walking up and she pushed me almost sending me backwards...I pulled her fake blonde hair. I thought it was a wig or extensions. I don't know what came over me. But moral of the story, don't mess with a prego woman. The wrath can be fierce. It doesn't have to make sense to you, but you have been warned. That's what I tell dh and he knows when I'm irritable b/c I almost never am.


----------



## Amy1976

My beta for today is 20,392 (20dp5dt). They were very happy with the number. So I guess that eases my mind. The average doubling time was 50 hours which I guess is really good since doubling times slow down after your HCG reaches around 6,000. I have my ultrasound scheduled for Monday morning :happydance: I'm equal parts excited and nervous!!


----------



## beaglemom

Painting done... still need some touch ups but I love it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150316_195223.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sars930

LadySosa: Hope you're hanging in there. Sounds like you two coped as best as possible. Glad you took care of yourself and cancelled your Saturday night plans. Sometimes you gotta put yourself first. I know it is so hard to feel like your infertility journey is going to end. I definitely had those "it is never going to happen" moments. But just know it will. I hope you got some answers on your next steps.

Terri: It's super early to be worrying! I'm sure they're growing, growing. Before you know it you'll be uncomfortable from all the follies.

KFS: I always love getting things I wouldn't buy myself. Like pricier jewelry. I love Kendra Scott stuff or a more expensive shirt or bag than I'd buy myself. Happy birthday to your sister!

BabyW: Glad you're all on the mend. Hope it stays that way! I cracked up picturing you grabbing that woman's hair.

Amy: A friend of mine, who lived in LA for years, went out to run the marathon. He said it was 88 when he finished. It took him five hours, much slower than he hoped,but he felt super proud for even finishing. Congrats on some crazy betas! I'm calling twins all the way.

Beagle: Looks great. Sorry for the meltdown!

I had an ultrasound today at my OBGYN practice. This was my first time meeting the doctor and I loved him. His 16-year-old son is an IVF baby and he was really open about it. Definitely felt like he understood what we went through and was kind and funny. The ultrasound was SOOOO amazing. This is our first one where it actually looked like a baby. It was moving like crazy so we got to see the arms and legs move and hear the heartbeat again. Baby was measuring a day further ahead than last time but there's that whole plus or minus 3 days thing, so don't think it really matters.

Next up, I have to schedule appointments with the perinatal specialists upstairs from the practice. They handle a lot of the first trimester scans. And I think there'll be some more appointments because of IVF and since DH actually had two siblings die in infancy. His sister got an infection in utero, which they tried to treat with antibiotics but she was born septic. She only lived a day. His brother died from pediatric pulmonary hypertension when he was a few months old. I have no idea how his parents survived that. Neither are genetic. It will likely just mean more ultrasounds I think, which is Ok with me.

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Congrats on the high beta! I bet you're feeling really great about that. I know I am.

sars-How amazing..I'm glad you love your new doctor and I'm really happy that he was honest about his situation. Especially since it's a man. That is really something. :happydance:

beagle-I love your nursery. I was thinking this morning that I'm actually surprised you didn't have a nursery done BEFORE you got pregnant. Either way..looks great. Oh, and I understand your limeade sadness. We have a few Sonics around here but they are not close to me. When I'm on vacation, I usually try to stop for a cherry limeade. Yum yum..

kfs1-What was the verdict on your sister's present? My bestie was telling me about her new fancy wallet (yeah, I know, how fancy can a wallet be), but a nice wallet is another present that she might like. I'm still rocking my Vera Bradley, college style, wallet, but I will probably get a big girl wallet this year for my bday.

AFM-I'm not worried..I was just saying what was going on. It's not in my nature to worry. With that being said, I hope tomorrow I can actually see something on the ultrasound. The BD microneedle that comes with my Follistim has been giving me a small blood drop when I remove it. I work for that company, and although we don't make those needles here, I definitely prefer the Gonal F needle. No bleeding at all. I am going back to using my Gonal F today. I have 4 days worth of Gonal F remaining and then it's back to Follistim. They gave me 600 IU vials, and I'm not sure why when I am going to be taking it for a while. They make a 900 IU, so why not give me the max vial size?


----------



## kfs1

Happy St. Patrick's Day all!

Amy - Congrats on the great beta! I can't wait for your ultrasound! Did they say anything about the potential cause of your bleeding? I'm sure it was nothing but I know how nerve wracking that can be.

Sars - Congrats to you, too. Ultrasounds are always so amazing to me. That's so sad about your DHs siblings. Like you said, I can't imagine how his parents got through that. I do think it's a plus that you will get more monitoring. Hey - the more the better, right?

Beagle - Cute colors. Once again, you make me feel very unmotivated being that I've done nothing at all to prepare my nursery. :)

Terri - I remember being confused about the amount of meds and the sizes that they gave me, too. Remind me for your next cycle because I feel like I have extra meds lying around so I can send them to you. Did you end up taking today off? I've been craving a day off myself but have been trying to hold off. Maybe I'll take a few when my DH has his spring break. Hmm - I'm thinking I'll look into some jewelry for my sister or maybe tickets to a show or nice restaurant. Thanks to you all for the great ideas.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - my pharmacy gave me a larger vile & some smaller...reason being so if you are close to the end of stimming you can use a 600 or 300 so you use most of it up without wasting. Instead of puncturing a 900 vile & only using like 150 or 200. Also try icing the are before your shot. That limited bleeding for me...also is your meds room temp? That helps too.

I never did anything before getting pregnant that was too expensive or hard to take back. Painting a nursery would have been over the top. Being baby crazy for over a year & 13 years no birth control...I finally have a focus for all that energy. I think me & my husband are just so excited to start everything. Plus his new job will be exhausting so we want to start as much as possible now.

I am aware I am a bit nuts!!! But I haven't done any of the important things like researching day cares or pediatricians. Thats stuff makes me so nervous.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I'll let you know if I am having a med crisis. Several on here took Follistim, so if it's looking tricky and like I'm going to run out, I will definitely say the word. This time around I am taking Follistim/Gonal F and menopur. I decided to come to work. My husband has been in a bad mood the past two days and it's probably related to his looney tunes mom, so I'm trying to stay out of it. Work is not bad, so I'll just power through until retrieval. I did look at my vacation calendar and make sure all my moto. trips are on the schedule. :) That makes me happy.

beagle-Yeah, I get that, but my doctors know that I am going to have to go through a few cycles, so why not give 900 and if I don't need it all, I'll have it for next time and I won't have to order as much. It's only a small blood drop, so not a big deal, but yes, all my meds are at room temperature. I know it's the brand/sharpness of the needle. Some are inherently sharper than others. I work in manufacturing, so I know there are a million differences between products and that is why some customers like one person's product over another. For example, that Ganirelix is dull, but it's easy to push, so it would be good for old people. hee hee. The manufacturer just has to determine what's better for the customer; ease of pushing the plunger, or sharpness of needle? I could go on all day, so I'll stop.

I'm glad you can focus on all things baby. It has been a long time coming! Enjoy it.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :coffee: 

Oh, and Happy St. Patrick's Day! 

I feel like I am so far behind.....

*Beagle *- Cute nursery! Very bright and colorful. Can't wait to see it all put together.

*Terri* - My nurse ordered the smaller vials for me because she said there is a little overfill in each of them. I was able to get closer to 400 units out of a 300 unit vial. She said that you actually end up ordering less this way and since Follistim is so ridiculously expensive, I was all about less!!! Oh, little right ovary, please make an appearance! This is no time to be playing hide and seek......

*kfs * - I'm the worst present buyer ever so I'm not going to offer up any ideas. It sounds like you got some really good ones already. I'm sure she'll love whatever you get her. And if she doesn't, too bad it was a gift, so no room for complaining. :haha: Hope you can take your day off soon.

*sars* - Hooray on loving your new doctor!!! Oh man, your poor DHs parents. That had to be so tough. Have you been running very much??

*Amy* - Wahoo for your awesome second beta and for getting your first US on Monday!! Things are looking really great this time around. I can't wait to hear if you're cooking up one or two in there. How are you feeling?? While we are nowhere near the 90s, it has been unseasonably warm here lately too. No bueno. Our trees are already budding out and I saw a forsythia bush in full bloom yesterday. That doesn't happen until late April or May usually. I can see our snowpack retreating up the mountains daily. Just makes me nervous because if we don't have a really wet May and June, I'm fairy certain we are in for a summer full of smoke. :cry:

*babywhisperer * - Your hair yanking story made me chuckle. Sounds like the girl had it coming to her. I hope you are on the mend soon from your cold. Ugh. I have escaped anything nasty this winter but with everything around here budding out and getting ready to bloom I am bracing for my allergy explosion. I have horrible seasonal allergies so springtime can be miserable for me if the pollen gets too out of control. I hope springtime brings the relief you have been seeking!!!!.

*LadySosa *- I hope each day passing brings you a little more comfort. It sounds like you and DH are taking the time you need and being there for you which is great!!! Take all the time you need. You'll know when you are ready to go again. :hugs:

*brighteyez* - We need an update from you!!! Let us know how things went when you're up to it.

*jkb *- How did your party go??

Hello to everyone else!!! :hi: I hope you're all doing well.

As for me, not much to report. Weekend was super lazy and involved watching lots of college basketball. This is my favorite time of year for sports. Baseball season is starting soon and college basketball is at it's best. 

I'm originally from KY and went to the University of Kentucky (UK) so it's kind of a huge year for us. And while I'm a big fan, my mother is insane when it comes to the CATS. She has season football and basketball tickets and goes to the SEC tournament every year. Anyway, I told you that to tell you this: she is going to be devastated if UK doesn't win the NCAA championship. I had originally planned to tell her I was pregnant when we went to visit her at the beginning of May (I really wanted to tell her in person). That trip is probably going to get pushed back a little bit now since plane tickets are ridiculous for that time right now (I think due to the Derby). Anyway, I think I might break down and tell her if UK loses in the tournament. She'll need something to cheer her up!!! If they don't lose, then I'm going to find some UK-themed way to tell her (I'm telling you, she's crazy. She even admits it). I don't think I can wait until the end of May (which is when we would likely travel to KY now). 

Sorry, I'm not sure if that made any sense!!!


----------



## booger76

Oh, and Terri - I was always instructed to keep the Follistim refrigerated. Not sure what you've been instructed to do.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle I love the colors!!

Sars, I'm happy you had a great u/s experience and your Dr sounds great.

Amy, what an amazing beta girl. Don't fret, spotting is very very common. Don't think it's deja vu...and I can't wait for your appt!

Not much from me, I feel huge already, chest is out of control and milk hasn't come in yet which means I'm going to be ginormous. Jack is 15mos today, he celebrated by waking us up more than an hr early crying...took a bottle and wanted to play...has to be his teeth waking him up. Really looking fwd to the u/s tomorrow. We get a nice long look at her.


----------



## beaglemom

I always kept my unused viles in the refrigerator & the vile I was using room temp...it helps with bruising. My pharmacy said it was okay. But everyone gets different info. I think the refrigeration keeps it better...but if you are stimming...especially for IVf, you go through a vile pretty quickly.

Booger - I have no affiliations with basketball...just a huge Carolina Tarheel HATER. So I hope your mom gets a win followed by the grandchild surprise. Did she know anything about your treatments?...I assume not.

Amy - I meant to tell you I thought I heard multiples cause more spotting in pregnancy...so may be why you were seeing it.

Booger any symptoms? I had nothing until 6 weeks right on the dot.


----------



## moni77

Happy St Patty's Day everyone!

Lady - sorry for the negative - but you have more on ice - hopeful for the next cycle!

Booger - glad the scan went well!

Amy - great numbers!

Beagle - great room!

Hi to everyone else...

AFM - we had our birthing class this weekend - I loved the nurse who gave the course and hope she is working when I show up in labor. She has calmed some of my nervousness (for now anyway). The class was more about what to expect when you go into labor and less about the breathing exercises. She also gave us a relaxation cd which I am still trying to figure out how to get onto my phone so that I can play it at night... no CD player in the bedroom. Other than that - definitely slowing down at night and having some pretty bad insomnia. Back pain has eased up for the most part - feel it when I carry too much in my work bag...but otherwise it is ok. I am way behind at work and hope to spend the week catching up. I'll be more vocal on here come April (I think.) Oh and our tax refund hit the account today!! Time to buy more baby stuff!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Beagle - your nursery is Seahawks colors! Yeah! Hehe. I know that was probably not your intent. I like it! Sorry about your limeade. I can relate - I blew up at DH when I was on Lupron over a towel. He was like, "whoa. Crazy lady."

Amy - Ohmgosh! I bet you've got twinsies in there! Can't wait for your scan on Monday.

Booger - Me too - follistim was in the fridge for me. That's a good plan for letting your mom know. I can't believe you've held out this long! My parents know everything about the IVF. I felt bad on Saturday when I had to break the news to them. They were really bummed. Part of me wonders if I should've stayed mum till I had good news to share. Our household is the opposite on the sports-front, football is our season so it's hard this time of year with no sports. We're not too big into basketball or baseball, though it is fun to go to baseball games at Safeco, but more for the experience rather than watching the game. :) Although we are pretty into IndyCar and Formula One, and those seasons are kicking off now, so that's fun to watch.

BabyW - HAHAHA I love the hair-yanking story! Good for you.

Bighteyez, Jkb, Knitgirl, Mrs. W, how are you ladies doing??

Sars - glad you like your new OB. He sounds awesome. I never wanted to have a male doctor, but he sounds kind and gentle. Oh, I wanted to tell you, I have since added that Tuscan villa to my bucket list. :) It sounds like heaven. I told DH about it and he's like, "wait, no TV or wireless?!" Haha.

Terri - No wonder ganirelix hurt like a b**ch! Hehe.

Kfs - hope you get a day off soon! I say take it now before you get too burned out.

Afm, still coping. It's funny, my consolation was being able to drink wine and coffee, but I really don't look forward to wine anymore. I'd rather be abstaining knowing that I've got a little treasure to take care of. Blah. And seeing preggo ladies is even harder than it was before. Did I tell you a coworker recently found out she is pregnant? She's had infertility troubles, including a m/c, so I really am happy for her. She was home yesterday with morning sickness. I try to stifle my little green monster, but I can't help my internal voice: "I wish I was home with morning sickness. Hmph." 

My follow-up appointment w/my doc is not for another week. I hate to wait so long just to understand what happened. My nurse said via email that we should be able to start back up right away, depending on when my last "full flow after meds" was. I was like....ummm...well, I've been bleeding for over a week now, during and still after meds. I feel like I have an eternal period. It's getting really annoying.


----------



## terripeachy

moni-I was wondering how your class went. Thanks for checking in. We are about to go on baby watch in the next couple weeks. Yeah! I am so excited.

booger-Gah! UK is in the same bracket as MD this year. I always end up picking UK for the win or at least getting to the final four. That blue and white is just easy on my eyes and they usually have a great team. My hubs and I always make a bracket against each other. He always picks Duke for the win, so the past two years, I have won the bracket. HA!!HA!! I guess Duke's blue and white isn't easy on my eyes because they are MD's biggest rivals. Hope your allergies aren't too bad this year, but with no moisture in the air, I'm worried for you.

BabyW-Yay for Jack's 15 mo. birthday. As small as you are I'm sure you're not going to be ginormous and I'm sure you only FEEL huge. :)

LadySosa-I meant to write to you this morning. How are you doing?


----------



## sars930

Terri, I only used the Follistim and I did bleed occasionally from them. I didn't think they hurt so it didn't bug me. I found the better hydrated I was the less I bled. My nurse explained they say to refrigerate it to prevent bacteria growth. I kept the one I wasn't used in the fridge but I often had to take my meds not at home due to my job, so the pen I was using wasn't in the fridge. It's interesting how you know all the differences about the needles. 

I was impressed the doctor came in, introduced himself and said I'm the father of a 16-year-old IVF baby. He even made jokes about how sometimes you'll wonder if they picked the wrong one. IVF humor for the win. He won't necessarily be the doc when I deliver. I have to see all 5 docs in the practice. But so far I really like 2/5.

Booger, I've been running but nothing crazy. About 15 miles total last week, yoga one day and two days of an exercise class. Car seats are heavy, I need to keep up my weight training. =) I did decided trying to do the half marathon at the end of April is too much. I'm sad about it but I was worried about hurting myself. Pre-pregnancy I have some hip/joint issues that seem to be resurrecting themselves. I am signed up for a 10K in early April so I've got that to work towards.

Your mom sounds like a riot. I love nutty sports fans. I'm sure this will be the best gift you could give her, even better than a win. Does she know you were trying?

I know unseasonable warmth that results in forest fires is no bueno. But I have to say I'm jealous. Today is pretty nice but temps are supposed to drop back to the 20s and there's a chance of SNOW Friday. I can't take anymore. It just melted. My car is parked on asphalt for the first time in four months.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Beagle - your nursery is Seahawks colors! Yeah! Hehe. I know that was probably not your intent. I like it! Sorry about your limeade. I can relate - I blew up at DH when I was on Lupron over a towel. He was like, "whoa. Crazy lady."
> 
> Amy - Ohmgosh! I bet you've got twinsies in there! Can't wait for your scan on Monday.
> 
> Booger - Me too - follistim was in the fridge for me. That's a good plan for letting your mom know. I can't believe you've held out this long! My parents know everything about the IVF. I felt bad on Saturday when I had to break the news to them. They were really bummed. Part of me wonders if I should've stayed mum till I had good news to share. Our household is the opposite on the sports-front, football is our season so it's hard this time of year with no sports. We're not too big into basketball or baseball, though it is fun to go to baseball games at Safeco, but more for the experience rather than watching the game. :) Although we are pretty into IndyCar and Formula One, and those seasons are kicking off now, so that's fun to watch.
> 
> BabyW - HAHAHA I love the hair-yanking story! Good for you.
> 
> Bighteyez, Jkb, Knitgirl, Mrs. W, how are you ladies doing??
> 
> Sars - glad you like your new OB. He sounds awesome. I never wanted to have a male doctor, but he sounds kind and gentle. Oh, I wanted to tell you, I have since added that Tuscan villa to my bucket list. :) It sounds like heaven. I told DH about it and he's like, "wait, no TV or wireless?!" Haha.
> 
> Terri - No wonder ganirelix hurt like a b**ch! Hehe.
> 
> Kfs - hope you get a day off soon! I say take it now before you get too burned out.
> 
> Afm, still coping. It's funny, my consolation was being able to drink wine and coffee, but I really don't look forward to wine anymore. I'd rather be abstaining knowing that I've got a little treasure to take care of. Blah. And seeing preggo ladies is even harder than it was before. Did I tell you a coworker recently found out she is pregnant? She's had infertility troubles, including a m/c, so I really am happy for her. She was home yesterday with morning sickness. I try to stifle my little green monster, but I can't help my internal voice: "I wish I was home with morning sickness. Hmph."
> 
> My follow-up appointment w/my doc is not for another week. I hate to wait so long just to understand what happened. My nurse said via email that we should be able to start back up right away, depending on when my last "full flow after meds" was. I was like....ummm...well, I've been bleeding for over a week now, during and still after meds. I feel like I have an eternal period. It's getting really annoying.

LadySosa: I'm sure your parents are just sad to see you hurting. But they'd definitely want to know. Don't worry about others right now. Worry about yourself. I've definitely felt the green eyed monster many times. I try to remind myself you never know what others are going through. :hugs: That stinks you have to wait a whole week to see the doctor. 

The no Internet/TV was definitely weird. We downloaded Breaking Bad so we had some things to watch at night. You can drive up to the main house for some slow wireless. It did make us go to bed early.

Moni, glad to hear you're doing well. Yay for tax refunds!


----------



## booger76

Sars - I forgot about your upcoming trip to Italy. That sounds amazing!!! I'm a little jealous. And I actually enjoy being on vacation and not having internet or TV. I think it makes me find more entertaining things to do where I'm at. And yes, my mother is a fanatic it's safe to say. She has more UK crap than should ever be produced. She has lucky blue shoes, earrings, socks, purses, jackets, you name it - she has it. She's a hoot!

Terri - I keep hearing that Maryland is a tough team and could give KY fits. I guess we'll find out. I think KY is great this year, but it's anyone's game come tournament time. You just never know what's going to happen. I can't stand Duke. I can appreciate a good program and a great coach but you'll never find me cheering for them. I need to double check with my nurse but I'm pretty sure Claritin is okay to take for my allergies - if so, I need to start popping those things every morning.

Lady - I think it's normal to still feel sad and jealous. Who wouldn't? There is so much build up to this and so much emotional investment, it's hard not to feel hurt when it doesn't work. I feel it for you! I think you'll feel better after next week when you meet with your doctor and have a plan to move forward. But take all the time you need. None of this is easy.

moni - I'm glad your birthing class went so well! You are getting close!! Crazy how fast it seems to have gone by - well, at least for this bystander. And :happydance: for tax refunds!! Yeah!

Beagle - I think I might be starting to get some nausea. I can't really tell. Yesterday and today there have definitely been some moments where I've been pretty queasy. But it also feels pretty similar to when I had an ulcer once, so I'm not sure if it's just all in my head.

Babywhisperer - Sorry poor little Jack's chompers are giving him (and you guys) such a hard time. He sounds miserable, poor guy. 


So, my Mom knows nothing. I'm pretty sure she has given up on us ever having kids so this is going to be a pretty big surprise for her. She's going to love it. She already has 4 grandchildren from my brothers and sister but it's been almost 12 years since the last one was born. I can't wait to tell her!


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Sars - I forgot about your upcoming trip to Italy. That sounds amazing!!! I'm a little jealous. And I actually enjoy being on vacation and not having internet or TV. I think it makes me find more entertaining things to do where I'm at. And yes, my mother is a fanatic it's safe to say. She has more UK crap than should ever be produced. She has lucky blue shoes, earrings, socks, purses, jackets, you name it - she has it. She's a hoot!
> 
> Terri - I keep hearing that Maryland is a tough team and could give KY fits. I guess we'll find out. I think KY is great this year, but it's anyone's game come tournament time. You just never know what's going to happen. I can't stand Duke. I can appreciate a good program and a great coach but you'll never find me cheering for them. I need to double check with my nurse but I'm pretty sure Claritin is okay to take for my allergies - if so, I need to start popping those things every morning.
> 
> Lady - I think it's normal to still feel sad and jealous. Who wouldn't? There is so much build up to this and so much emotional investment, it's hard not to feel hurt when it doesn't work. I feel it for you! I think you'll feel better after next week when you meet with your doctor and have a plan to move forward. But take all the time you need. None of this is easy.
> 
> moni - I'm glad your birthing class went so well! You are getting close!! Crazy how fast it seems to have gone by - well, at least for this bystander. And :happydance: for tax refunds!! Yeah!
> 
> Beagle - I think I might be starting to get some nausea. I can't really tell. Yesterday and today there have definitely been some moments where I've been pretty queasy. But it also feels pretty similar to when I had an ulcer once, so I'm not sure if it's just all in my head.
> 
> Babywhisperer - Sorry poor little Jack's chompers are giving him (and you guys) such a hard time. He sounds miserable, poor guy.
> 
> 
> So, my Mom knows nothing. I'm pretty sure she has given up on us ever having kids so this is going to be a pretty big surprise for her. She's going to love it. She already has 4 grandchildren from my brothers and sister but it's been almost 12 years since the last one was born. I can't wait to tell her!

He's actually handling it very well, friends have told me their kids wake up every hr or don't sleep hardly at all. He takes it in stride, but the fact he's getting multiple teeth all at once has got to be tough for him. They say 20 teeth by the time they are 2 and he's on his way to having 15 at 15mos. It's b/c he eats adult food and masticates his food, it promotes teeth coming up sooner.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - for me it was easier not telling family about treatments...I knew my moms worry would overwhelm me. Also she would probably insist on being at the dr appts...like my first u/s. The u/s is one thing...but all the other stuff with treatment was better left between us as a couple.

My sickness was really just queasy. And not sure what to eat but being hungry. I never got sick. However...this past week no queasy but I have thrown up twice while trying to brush my teeth...super gross. And I brush my tongue...had to skip that one morning.

My husband is all DUKE...ha ha ha!


----------



## sars930

Booger, I have all my paperwork from my doctor on what to take/not. 10 mg of Claritin is safe for pregnancy but they'd prefer you to wait until after 13 weeks to take anything if you can. I'd check with your nurse. I bet your mom is going to flip! I think my mom is starting to let herself get excited.

Question for all of you... this is definitely a first-world problem. My mother-in-law is obsessed with the Willow Tree figurines. I don't know if any of you are familiar with them. They're not my jam. (I don't want to offend anyone that likes them. I'm just not a figurine person. I don't decorate for any holiday other than Christmas. Not my style.) She bought us a married couple one ages ago and I just gave it away. They rarely come to our house, we usually go to their house, so I felt safe getting rid of it. 

But now they're going to be here more because of the baby.
She got us the pregnant one. And I know the baby one is coming too. She just loves these things. Thinks they are so beautiful. This is just one of those things I keep my mouth shut on, put it out and suck it up, right?


----------



## LadySosa

Haha, Sars, yes I would say put the figurines out when they are there. Or you could put them in a really out of the way place, so nobody really sees them. She might get the hint! Will she ask where the 'married couple' figurine is? Btw, I have no idea what these are.


----------



## LadySosa

Yes, vacation without t.v. or internet actually sounds enticing to me. I'd love to challenge myself to see if I could break my electronics addition. DH, not so much. I don't think he would survive. LOL

My doctor emailed me today, bless her heart. She said because I bled so early in the process, she thinks an unmedicated cycle would be best. I am such a newb - does that mean absolutely NO medication leading up to FET?? Like, no lupron, no progesterone or edometrin?


----------



## sars930

LadySosa said:


> Yes, vacation without t.v. or internet actually sounds enticing to me. I'd love to challenge myself to see if I could break my electronics addition. DH, not so much. I don't think he would survive. LOL
> 
> My doctor emailed me today, bless her heart. She said because I bled so early in the process, she thinks an unmedicated cycle would be best. I am such a newb - does that mean absolutely NO medication leading up to FET?? Like, no lupron, no progesterone or edometrin?

That was sweet of your doctor to reach out even thought you aren't seeing her yet. I don't know much about the difference but I found this article: https://www.dominionfertility.com/f...ozen-embryo-transfer-fet-and-a-medicated-fet/

Looks like it would mean no lupron!! She give you any indication of what she thinks happened?

I know I have to suck it up. I just wish there was a way to politely stop wasting her money. I've attached a picture of the figurine.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-03-17 at 4.56.06 PM.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks Sars! That is really helpful. :)

And, I think the figurine is cute, although I'm with you, I am not a figurine person. I hate trinkets and clutter.


----------



## moni77

My dresser doesn't arrive until April 11th - so no baby until at least the end of April please...

I just found out that my insurance covers a breast pump 100%!!! Just saved myself $250! I guess that is part of the new health care act that most insurance companies cover it - so ladies when the time is right look into it. They have the exact one that I had put on my registry - so it is not like it is a cheap alternative either!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-yeah I listened to a planet money podcast about c breast pumps being covered by insurance. Yeah!!

SARS-I've never heard of those figurines either but I would just put them out when they are around. I'm not big on chatchkis (sp?) either. Maybe your husband can tell her that you would rather have something else if you really can't deal anymore.


----------



## sars930

Thanks Moni. I had just read that somewhere and my insurance actually offers some really high end ones.

Terri, I'll have to listen to that Planet Money. I missed it. I love Planet Money. Yeah, she's too sweet, so DH won't feel like he can tell her without hurting her feelings. I just know it is the first of many. I've seen how many she's given my SIL, who has two kids. (It's tchotchkes, isn't that such a strange spelling?) How's the stimming going?


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the spelling. Next time I'll just write knick knacks. Hee hee. Stimming is fine. Stomach shots are a breeze!


----------



## kfs1

Sars - I agree with everyone else. Just put them out when she's around. I HATE clutter and things like that so I would be the same way. :)

Moni - My SIL was just telling me about the insurance thing. Thanks for the info. I'll definitely look into it.

Terri - I think you have your next ultrasound today, right? Can't wait to hear the report.

LadySosa - So, can you jump right back in this month or do they want you to wait until you get your period again first? Either way, it sounds like they have a plan for you so that's good. Your appt is next week, right?


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Booger, I have all my paperwork from my doctor on what to take/not. 10 mg of Claritin is safe for pregnancy but they'd prefer you to wait until after 13 weeks to take anything if you can. I'd check with your nurse. I bet your mom is going to flip! I think my mom is starting to let herself get excited.
> 
> Question for all of you... this is definitely a first-world problem. My mother-in-law is obsessed with the Willow Tree figurines. I don't know if any of you are familiar with them. They're not my jam. (I don't want to offend anyone that likes them. I'm just not a figurine person. I don't decorate for any holiday other than Christmas. Not my style.) She bought us a married couple one ages ago and I just gave it away. They rarely come to our house, we usually go to their house, so I felt safe getting rid of it.
> 
> But now they're going to be here more because of the baby.
> She got us the pregnant one. And I know the baby one is coming too. She just loves these things. Thinks they are so beautiful. This is just one of those things I keep my mouth shut on, put it out and suck it up, right?

Put it out, and when baby starts to crawl put it away w/ the excuse that you are baby proofing....the fact that it can be put high up and out of baby's reach but you chose to put them away should be enough to stop the figurine giving. I am not into bric-a-brac or little things like that either....I see it as clutter.


----------



## terripeachy

ksf1-Thanks for remembering. My scan today went well. My doctor said that my estrogen made a good jump today and he's pleased with that. He said I probably have about 5-6 follies, but it's still early so ignore what he says. I was like "ok..gladly." hee hee. He is always pretty fast with the ultrasound so it was hard to see. I saw at least two on each side, so 4 is cool with me. Quality over quantity. 

Ladysosa-When the doctor says unmedicated to me, that means take a month off altogether. Maybe the Lupron or whatever it was made you bleed early so she wants you to get your body back to normal and then try again. Just call her and ask because you're paying them to explain every single thing to you, and let them know that you're not really interested in taking a month off (unless you are), so make her explain WHY she wants to do that. I'm pretty verbal about stuff though so it may be easier for me to ask for all that stuff, but really, you should understand and agree with the reasoning behind whatever they tell you.


----------



## ERosePW

LadySosa, I agree with terri, I bet what your doc means by "unmedicated cycle" is to take one cycle off completely. I also agree though, that if you are ready to dive right in, I'd ask her if she really thinks its necessary. Obviously if it is, then you'll want to take her advice. But if not, then maybe she'd be fine with you getting started. I know my clinic recommended taking a cycle off between both of my two failed transfers, so I did. But not all clinics feel the same.

sars, I totally get what you're saying about stuff like that sitting around the house... I feel the same. I'm not a collector of anything. I agree that you could put it out when they come, and I like BabyW's reasoning for taking it down after that. Works out perfect, hehe!:thumbup:

terri, I'm so glad the stimming is going well. I'm sure you've become an expert at this point, huh? And I agree, quality vs quantity! Plus, I feel like that number is going to go up for you anyway. Didn't it last time?

moni, great tip on the breast pump, I had no idea! I'm so glad you mentioned that. 

BabyW, I'm glad Jack is handling his teething well. :) While none of us remember what those times were like for us as babies, it can't possibly be fun! Ouch! I like the idea of giving them table food early to encourage the growth of the teeth... About how early did you start?

booger, I knew you were from KY, but I think I forget it sometimes! Did you say you're from Elizabethtown? I grew up in Bowling Green. I'm thinking about going up there for a week to visit my family in April or May. I actually looked specifically for Derby weekend so I could be there for that, and you're right, airfare was pricey (I usually fly between Orlando/Nashville). But there's that tiny airport in Owensboro and flights are SO much cheaper for that weekend (like half the price). Not sure how far away your family lives from Owensboro, but its about an hour from my hometown. The only problem with flying into Owensboro is that you'd have to fly OUT of a smaller airport too... I happen to live near a smaller airport in FL as well, so I'm able to take my pick between that one and Orlando when I fly home.

so beagle, your nausea has pretty much gone away for the most part then? Besides the gagging when you brush your teeth (I've heard other pregnant women say the same thing). 

brighteyez, how are you doing/feeling??

Hi to everyone else! I wonder how Jen and knit are doing... Poor Jen has had a rough go of it, so I'm hoping all is well with her!

AFM, not much new to report... still crazy busy at work, but I happen to have all my contracts out waiting for customer responses at the moment. I love when the ball is in their court and I get to take a breather. Of course, that usually means they all come back at the same time and then I have back-to-back con calls for days, but it's worth the break. :)

My headaches sure have lessened up a LOT in the past week. It was so amazing to realize a few days had gone by without one! I've been feeling really good, so really grateful for that considering I have to be on my game at work right now.


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks Terri. I totally agree, when she suggested unmedicated, I did a little research and I'm not sure how confident I feel with that decision. I never really had super regular periods, and I see the success rate seems to be a little lower. I think she sent me that email yesterday to sort of appease me since I told my nurse that a week is a long time to wait before I can get some answers! I really love my doc though, she is very wise. So I will certainly ask my questions and make sure that the plan of action is the right one for me, but at the end of the day I trust her recommendations. We shall see next week. But yeah. I am ready to go!! Good to hear your scan went well. :)

How's everyone's morning going?


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:



> LadySosa, I agree with terri, I bet what your doc means by "unmedicated cycle" is to take one cycle off completely. I also agree though, that if you are ready to dive right in, I'd ask her if she really thinks its necessary. Obviously if it is, then you'll want to take her advice. But if not, then maybe she'd be fine with you getting started. I know my clinic recommended taking a cycle off between both of my two failed transfers, so I did. But not all clinics feel the same.
> 
> sars, I totally get what you're saying about stuff like that sitting around the house... I feel the same. I'm not a collector of anything. I agree that you could put it out when they come, and I like BabyW's reasoning for taking it down after that. Works out perfect, hehe!:thumbup:
> 
> terri, I'm so glad the stimming is going well. I'm sure you've become an expert at this point, huh? And I agree, quality vs quantity! Plus, I feel like that number is going to go up for you anyway. Didn't it last time?
> 
> moni, great tip on the breast pump, I had no idea! I'm so glad you mentioned that.
> 
> BabyW, I'm glad Jack is handling his teething well. :) While none of us remember what those times were like for us as babies, it can't possibly be fun! Ouch! I like the idea of giving them table food early to encourage the growth of the teeth... About how early did you start?
> 
> booger, I knew you were from KY, but I think I forget it sometimes! Did you say you're from Elizabethtown? I grew up in Bowling Green. I'm thinking about going up there for a week to visit my family in April or May. I actually looked specifically for Derby weekend so I could be there for that, and you're right, airfare was pricey (I usually fly between Orlando/Nashville). But there's that tiny airport in Owensboro and flights are SO much cheaper for that weekend (like half the price). Not sure how far away your family lives from Owensboro, but its about an hour from my hometown. The only problem with flying into Owensboro is that you'd have to fly OUT of a smaller airport too... I happen to live near a smaller airport in FL as well, so I'm able to take my pick between that one and Orlando when I fly home.
> 
> so beagle, your nausea has pretty much gone away for the most part then? Besides the gagging when you brush your teeth (I've heard other pregnant women say the same thing).
> 
> brighteyez, how are you doing/feeling??
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I wonder how Jen and knit are doing... Poor Jen has had a rough go of it, so I'm hoping all is well with her!
> 
> AFM, not much new to report... still crazy busy at work, but I happen to have all my contracts out waiting for customer responses at the moment. I love when the ball is in their court and I get to take a breather. Of course, that usually means they all come back at the same time and then I have back-to-back con calls for days, but it's worth the break. :)
> 
> My headaches sure have lessened up a LOT in the past week. It was so amazing to realize a few days had gone by without one! I've been feeling really good, so really grateful for that considering I have to be on my game at work right now.

We started him on table food slowly around 8mos when he had some bottom and top teeth to chew with. He wanted what we were having so badly and even wanted to use a fork like us which he does sometimes...I cut up food and he takes his fork, stabs it and eats it...other times he's tired or hungry and just wants to be fed. Meatballs work well to start when they have a couple of teeth and we worked our way up to chicken, steak...the pieces are small enough that he won't choke if swallowed whole. He loves mozzarella cheese, I buy a block and cut it up. Cheerios is also a great starter...it's small and they can crunch which gives them something to gnaw against their gums. He started having baby food or pureed food at 5/6mos when he could sit up in the highchair. 

Terri, that's awesome your estrogen jumped! Things are percolating in there! 

Crazy fact, baby girl has all her eggs now in utero. All the eggs she will have in her lifetime are there already. It's so crazy to think about that. Can't wait for the scan today. Crossing fingers all is as it should be.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Good to hear from you and I'm happy that you're feeling better. As far as my follies, yeah, I usually have mid teens. I think I had between 10-14 the first time, and I think 17 the second time, so that number should increase as the days go on. My next scan is on Friday. I'm still an every other day girl until things really start growing.

LadySosa-Good idea to just wait until Friday and at least it gives you something to think about in the meantime.

BabyW-I hope all goes well today too. Keep us updated. I also love fresh mozzarella cheese. Most people like that mozzarella, tomato and basil salad, but I'll take the basil and mozz. No tomatoes for this girl. Yeah, I'm happy things are on the move. I'm not feeling very bloated this time, but again, it's still early so we'll see.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - yes seems the constant nausea is gone. But I do wake up feeling really sick...no throwing up but almost like a stomach ache I guess. If I were to get up I would probably throw up. And I have thrown up while trying to brush my teeth. Luckily I brush after my shower, before breakfast...so nothing really to throw up.

Lady - I hope you you don't have to wait too long...I am not a dr of course, but seems if I can do a retrieval cycle (always meant to be fresh transfer up until last minute) then jump right in to an FET, you could do back to back. But I was only on bcp then the estrogen & progesterone. Good luck. And remember, if you have to wait, it will be okay. Use the time to become more relaxed & focused. It will happen!

It is so weird not feeling sick. I didn't even realize it had stopped...just all of a sudden I was like I am not sick today. I get a little sick if I haven't eatten. I still have extremely sore breasts when I wake up. And I feel like I am always hungry. Yesterday I went from completely full to starving in a split second. Trying to snack a lot. My main concern is my liquid intake. I am so not good at staying hydrated. I want to get some fruit that is high in h2o like watermelon. I get tired out on water fast.

My husband got the start of his training schedule. He will be in Arkansas the 29th-3rd. Then he has 2 weeks in the middle training somewhere closer. His manager said hoping within driving distance...which means it could be 4-6 hours...but better than a plane & also he will have his car. Here is something pretty crappy...I don't know if he has to have a roomate, but in Arkansas they have to share a car with their "team". My husband likes to take pics...he is going to hate being held captive like that.

Next scan is Friday...I am nervous. I think I will stay nervous until I start feeling him. My doppler is not picking up the heartbeat yet either :(. Hopefully soon.


----------



## beaglemom

BabyW - I just heard about something called baby led feeding. Pretty much what you are saying. So weird there is a name for it & it is considered a parenting plan. I am sure all of our parents were doing the same thing. We wanted real food, so we got real food. I think it is important to take hints from your baby on things like that...like you said, they see you eat, so they want to eat it.

Here is a weird story...my dad only had girls. Apparently my sister tried to pee standing up because she saw my dad peeing. So now he tells us the men in the house should leave the door open if we have boys to help them potty train...or pee standing up rather...because I think boys sit down in the beginning, right? I don't know. I just know I have to be prepared for there to be pee everywhere!


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - I loved your meltdown story hee hee!! I'm sure it's the first of more to come! I would have been soo mad too lol. I'm usually really easy going but nothing is more annoying than when you warn someone about something (like watch out, you're going to knock that over) and two minutes later they knock it over!! Grrrr lol.
Also, the nursery looks really good, I can't wait to see it completed. 
I have three younger brothers and I'm a lot older than all of them. When they were little, they sat down on the potty training toilet at first but when they started using the big boy toilet, they were the perfect height to just rest their little pee-pee on the edge of the toilet and it would go straight into the toilet. Unsanitary I know, but they would do it no matter how hard we tried to get them to stop. And it does make the mess more manageable lol. Although there were times where if they were mid stream and you called their name they would turn completely around and pee would shoot everywhere ha ha ha. So ya I guess pee does get everywhere at times lol.

Babywhisperer - Your story is hilarious as well. Did she react to you pulling her hair? Or did she just keep walking? We have a huge outlet mall here that is one large circle. Or actually oblong, exactly like a race track. So people going one way walk on one side, and the others going in the opposite direction walk on the other side. It's like an unspoken rule. But you always have those few idiots when it's totally crowded on the weekend walking against the current of the crowd. I always think, come on people, you can't be that oblivious.

Sars - I'm so glad you like your OBGYN. That is so important. I love my OBGYN too. I always see just her but now that I'm pregnant, I think they will rotate me with the 3 other OB's in the practice. Of course, I don't know any of them. They each have their own specialty and mine happens to be the high risk specialist so I'm going to try to play the age and ivf card to see if I can just stick with her lol. I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's siblings as well. That must have been SO difficult.

kfs1 - When I talked to the nurse on the phone I was standing right in front of the teller at the bank so I didn't bring up the bleeding lol. I usually hate being rude on the phone when I'm at the bank or something but I just couldn't NOT take this call lol. But since the bleeding lasted less than a day, I figured they would tell me the same thing as last time. Either the Endometrin is irritating my cervix or I had another blood clot, but likely nothing serious since it stopped right away and there was no cramping.

Booger - I'm feeling pretty good, just EXHAUSTED. Even more tired than last time. I get up in the mornings just fine and I feel great, then around noon my eyes get heavy and all I want to do is take a nap. I've never been a nap person, it's hard for me to sleep when it's still day light. Well it's not hard right now lol. I was also queasy all last night. So I don't know if this is going to stick around or is just a one night thing. I also have really bad allergies as well. My RE said it was fine to take Claritin or Zyrtec as long as it wasn't the Claritin-D or Zyrtec-D. I used to take it daily, now I just wait until I can't stand the sneezing and running nose any longer then take it lol. How are you feeling?

Moni - That is awesome news about the breast pump. I'm going to have to look into that.

Brighteyez - How are things going? Did your two overachievers make it to freeze?

LadySosa - I hope you're feeling better. I can't wait to hear what your Dr. says, after she clarifies things for you.

Terri - I'm glad you're not feeling so bloated this time :)


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls, sorry I've been Mia. Going to try to catch up, forgive me for the stuff I forget to mention.

Booger- I'm so happy your ultrasound went great! When is your next dr visit?

Lady - you have been on my mind. Glad you and hubby have been leaning on each other for support. Hope time flies and your next transfer is here fast.

Mrs w- you too have been in my thoughts. How are you? *hugs*

Terri- happy to hear things are progressing! Can't wait for your retrieval:) I'm with you 100% quality over quanity. 

Moni- thanks for the heads up on the breast pump. That's great to hear.

Amy sorry you had the spotting but so glad it didn't last long. Are you using PIO? If not I would request a progesterone level check. I know some people prefer the vaginal progesterone but for me that was not enough in times past. I'm sure they will tell you the vaginal progesterone won't show up in your blood level which is true but if your blood level is low it can't hurt to supplement extra. I can't wait to hear if you have twins in there:) kudos on the great beta numbers! So happy for you!!

Erin- glad you have a breather at work and happy to hear your headache is better!

Brighteyez- hope your doing well! Thinking of you too! 

Afm- I'm having heavy bleeding and passing clots the size of my fist again. Have appt tomorrow with high risk dr, from when this happened last week. So that actually worked in my favor. Praying baby is still safe and snuggled in there unaffected.


----------



## Amy1976

Jkb - I'm soo glad you have an appointment with the high risk Dr. tomorrow. I can't wait to hear how it goes. Hopefully she/he will be able to give you some answers and peace of mind. I am taking the vaginal progesterone and also an oral progesterone lozenge, both 3 times a day. They test my estrogen and progesterone weekly, and it is always on the high side. It was one of the reasons they allowed me to continue with this regimen for my FET because I seem to respond really well to it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> BabyW - I just heard about something called baby led feeding. Pretty much what you are saying. So weird there is a name for it & it is considered a parenting plan. I am sure all of our parents were doing the same thing. We wanted real food, so we got real food. I think it is important to take hints from your baby on things like that...like you said, they see you eat, so they want to eat it.
> 
> Here is a weird story...my dad only had girls. Apparently my sister tried to pee standing up because she saw my dad peeing. So now he tells us the men in the house should leave the door open if we have boys to help them potty train...or pee standing up rather...because I think boys sit down in the beginning, right? I don't know. I just know I have to be prepared for there to be pee everywhere!

Yes they usually start sitting down. A friend taught their son how to stand up and pee by putting Cheerios in the toilet, they made it like target practice.

Jack wants everything we hold in our hands, coffee travel mugs and water bottles especially. He pretends to drink and makes the sound like he's sipping, it's hilarious. All went pretty well yesterday. baby girl was stubborn and they couldn't get a good image of the mid-line brain. They want me to come back for it, but really, at this point what's the difference between next week and 3 weeks after that? Not like that can do anything if there is an issue. It's a common image to have problems with due to position and we tried turning this way and that way. Everything else looked normal so I am not making an extra trip for a sono esp if she could be in a bad position again. I can't keep leaving work early for the appts. I will say she is much more chill than Jack was at this stage. He was pulling legs over his head, playing with his wee-wee, and constantly moving.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Amy - Ooh, your scan is almost here! Can't wait to hear if you have twins! I bet the anticipation is killing you! Haha, I love your story about your little brothers. That's adorable to imagine them turning around and spraying pee everywhere. Oh the joys (and mess) of little kids, haha. Btw, a progesterone lozenge?? BLeck! That sounds awful.

Jkb - good to hear from you! And thank you for the kind words. I'm sorry you're bleeding again. I am glad that you have your appointment today to get some answers and see your little one. 

Afm, nothing much. I had an eye appointment yesterday afternoon and my eyes were dilated. I'm not sure if I've ever had that done before, but it was awful! I couldn't see for the rest of the afternoon and I got a headache from it. Woke up this morning, and I can see fine, but the headache remains. On the bright side, I'm getting some new glasses, and I'm super excited about that. My current ones are like 3 years old and are super scratched. Yay for better vision!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Beaglemom - I loved your meltdown story hee hee!! I'm sure it's the first of more to come! I would have been soo mad too lol. I'm usually really easy going but nothing is more annoying than when you warn someone about something (like watch out, you're going to knock that over) and two minutes later they knock it over!! Grrrr lol.
> Also, the nursery looks really good, I can't wait to see it completed.
> I have three younger brothers and I'm a lot older than all of them. When they were little, they sat down on the potty training toilet at first but when they started using the big boy toilet, they were the perfect height to just rest their little pee-pee on the edge of the toilet and it would go straight into the toilet. Unsanitary I know, but they would do it no matter how hard we tried to get them to stop. And it does make the mess more manageable lol. Although there were times where if they were mid stream and you called their name they would turn completely around and pee would shoot everywhere ha ha ha. So ya I guess pee does get everywhere at times lol.
> 
> Babywhisperer - Your story is hilarious as well. Did she react to you pulling her hair? Or did she just keep walking? We have a huge outlet mall here that is one large circle. Or actually oblong, exactly like a race track. So people going one way walk on one side, and the others going in the opposite direction walk on the other side. It's like an unspoken rule. But you always have those few idiots when it's totally crowded on the weekend walking against the current of the crowd. I always think, come on people, you can't be that oblivious.
> 
> Sars - I'm so glad you like your OBGYN. That is so important. I love my OBGYN too. I always see just her but now that I'm pregnant, I think they will rotate me with the 3 other OB's in the practice. Of course, I don't know any of them. They each have their own specialty and mine happens to be the high risk specialist so I'm going to try to play the age and ivf card to see if I can just stick with her lol. I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's siblings as well. That must have been SO difficult.
> 
> kfs1 - When I talked to the nurse on the phone I was standing right in front of the teller at the bank so I didn't bring up the bleeding lol. I usually hate being rude on the phone when I'm at the bank or something but I just couldn't NOT take this call lol. But since the bleeding lasted less than a day, I figured they would tell me the same thing as last time. Either the Endometrin is irritating my cervix or I had another blood clot, but likely nothing serious since it stopped right away and there was no cramping.
> 
> Booger - I'm feeling pretty good, just EXHAUSTED. Even more tired than last time. I get up in the mornings just fine and I feel great, then around noon my eyes get heavy and all I want to do is take a nap. I've never been a nap person, it's hard for me to sleep when it's still day light. Well it's not hard right now lol. I was also queasy all last night. So I don't know if this is going to stick around or is just a one night thing. I also have really bad allergies as well. My RE said it was fine to take Claritin or Zyrtec as long as it wasn't the Claritin-D or Zyrtec-D. I used to take it daily, now I just wait until I can't stand the sneezing and running nose any longer then take it lol. How are you feeling?
> 
> Moni - That is awesome news about the breast pump. I'm going to have to look into that.
> 
> Brighteyez - How are things going? Did your two overachievers make it to freeze?
> 
> LadySosa - I hope you're feeling better. I can't wait to hear what your Dr. says, after she clarifies things for you.
> 
> Terri - I'm glad you're not feeling so bloated this time :)


Oh she reacted alright. She yelled at me and my friend who I commute with screamed at her that she was pushing a prego woman down the stairs. I get that a lot in the city...some people are just so spiteful and angry. 

Allergies are awful here, but more snow tomorrow????? 1st day of Spring and we are getting snow!

Jkb, I am so sorry you are still experiencing this, but it sounds like you could know more from the high risk Dr. I hope everything is ok, and I feel in my gut that it is.

It truly is such a stress and anxiety filled 9mos for us. We struggle to get prego so we are on edge and scared that something will happen. We spot, cramp, betas are low, then as we get to the anatomy scans we start to worry if everything is normal. Then as we near the end we fear labor and what could happen. Then the baby is born, all safe and sound and we worry about them sleeping, their breathing, they make snorting noises like a pig, their first bath, why are they crying...their first shot, cold, steps...we will never stop worrying even as they go off to college and get married. But it is truly the most rewarding and wonderful thing. It is truly a gift, and we all cherish it. I have no doubt that everyone here gets that gift and will be remarkable Mothers. :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Baby w - you are so right about the stress won't end:) will be worth it tho! 

Lady -yay for getting new glasses! Always fun getting a new accessory! Share a pic once you get them.

Amy - glad to hear they are keeping an eye on your levels and things are going great. I can't wait for your ultrasound!!! 

I did get some peace of mind by going for my appt, sweet girl is measuring on target with a good heart rate. Dr still doesn't know why I'm having so much bleeding. I took in a pic of the clot and the dr was like wow! Then proceded to ask if I was sure it was never twins which every dr has asked. I'm just like nope I just am having freakishly large clots for some reason. The high risk dr was nice but I feel they were just trying to pat my hand. I know from working there that they don't try to intervene until 20 weeks gestation but I just want a reason why if something were to happen. I was told that everytime I pass clots this size I have to call them to get scanned. On US today the hematoma is now in a different place they think it's a new bleed. And they also said I have a venous lake. Which I had never heard of ... So I googled and immediately put my phone down and said I want nothing else to worry about. The dr didn't seemed concerned about it so I'm going to ignore it;) for now. 

Thanks for all the well wishes girls. I put an updated pic for my avatar. She's sucking her thumb<3


----------



## ERosePW

jkb, i LOOOVE the scan!! So glad to hear everything is still okay! That's def some odd bleeding with all those giant clots, but your LO seems to be unphased by it, hehe! So sounds like all is well. I'm glad you have your docs keeping an eye on you though.:flower:

Venous lake?? I will refrain from googling myself too!


----------



## kfs1

Great news JkB and such a cute pic! :)


----------



## terripeachy

So happy all is well, jkb. Great scan picture too.


----------



## jkb11

Baby w- I also meant to say congrats on your scan. Sorry she didn't compromise positioning wise but glad everything looked good!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Baby w- I also meant to say congrats on your scan. Sorry she didn't compromise positioning wise but glad everything looked good!

Glad to hear all is ok. The baby is measuring on schedule and good heartbeat. I would try and stay in that moment and stay off Dr Google. They will monitor you closely now which will give you piece of mind. Did you get a Rhogam shot yet? When I had a bleed they insisted on it for fear of my and baby's blood mixing and having different Rh factors. 

TGIF ladies...it's been a trying week at work. Jack slept great, no 5am wake up, and today is his 15mo well visit. Dh is taking him w/ my Mom, but I may leave early as it is supposed to snow and get very messy by rush hour. I hope everyone has a great weekend. Dh and I are having date night to a place called Limani...sure to be epic people watching...think untucked shirts, contrasting cuffs on shirts, driving mocs, women who from behind look 25 and they turn around and you wonder if they raided their granddaughter's closet, lots of plastic surgery, obnoxious Bently's and Maserati's, but the food is amazing. The scene is worth it for a goof b/c it is just too entertaining. So much ostentatious displays of wealth, it's a wonder they don't pin their W-2s to their chests. We have a few restaurants around us like that and it's hilarious to watch. I am just waiting for an installment of RHOLI.


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-RHOLI!! Bwwahaaa...Yes, I'm sure it's on their radar. They have to get rid of those skanks in Atlanta first though. Glad your appointment yesterday went well and glad Jack is feeling better. Phew! Enjoy your dinner.

I went in for my follicle check today and I have about 10 total. 6 of them are still pretty small (6mm), so I'm curious to see if they increase my meds tonight. I'm still pleased with 4 quality, plumpy eggs. 

Hubs and I went to an adoption seminar yesterday too. Now that school is out, I'm just getting bored with watching tv. Of course, I would've been perfectly happy watching basketball, but the monthly seminar was yesterday so we went. It's a Christian place, and they didn't seem as scammy as some of the other places. It was also a little less expensive and not as strict, so I liked that too. They said their wait list can be from 6 months-2 years. That's fine by me. I think we may get started. One funny is that I keep 1/2 of my clothes in our spare room on my futon (the other half in the bedroom closet), and just rummage through them in the mornings. After the seminar I said 'Hmmm...if someone is coming to inspect the house, I guess I better get a dresser!' Hubs got a good laugh out of that. I could go from 0 kids to 3 kids in an instant! Yeah!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb - sorry this is still happening...glad baby is okay...but I know you just want all the drama to STOP!

BW - I would love to just watch that scene. My husband's last day at his current store was yesterday. They gave him a gc to Applebee's so we went. That is the last time. We have 2 in town...the food is just not good quality. I am not speaking for all Applebees...just ours.

Terri - awesome about the seminar. It is good to have a back up. Have you ever seen King of Queens? In the finale they adopt a Chinese baby...10+ years no kids...then while they were in China, she got a positive test. So the last scene is the cauious in their house...her dad living in the basement & 2 babies under 2...all in a 2 bedroom house in queens. Ah the good life :)

My appt is soon...I am nervous. Just like you guys were saying...the nerves never stop. Then the other day I had a delivery anxiety moment. It is too early for that! But every once in a while the thought crosses...This kid has to come OUT somehow! :)


----------



## kfs1

Beagle - I'm pretty sure all Applebee's are terrible. :) I know things will be just fine at your appt but I know it doesn't help hearing that. Ha - funny about the delivery anxiety. I haven't been thinking about it yet but you're right, it's going to happen! :)

Babyw - wow. The things we put up with for good food. :) can't wait to hear the stories.

Terri - yaaaay x 2: for your beautiful growing eggs and for moving forward in the adoption process!!! This is going to be your year - I'm telling you girl! Oh, and I'm totally in the same boat as you are with clothes in different rooms. We'll make it work somehow. :)

Happy weekend everyone! Finally getting my hair done today - so excited not to look like a crazy person anymore.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Amy - Your scan is today, right? GL!

Beagle - Yup, I've come to terms that Applebee's is terrible, LOL. We got a gc a couple years back too so we went, and I vowed to never go again. I feel the same way about the Olive Garden. Overpriced for terrible food.

BabyW - Yay for date night! I love going out to nice restaurants, if not just for the people-watching. We went to a nice Italian place in downtown Seattle a couple months back, and there was some lady that looked SO out of place, she was wearing almost nothing with 5-inch clear heels. She was with a nicer dressed guy and we were speculating that she was a...um...paid escort. That's our favorite thing when we're out to eat, to look around the room and guess who's on a first date (and if they are, are they into each other?), who's married, who's fighting, etc. It's quite entertaining.

Terri - YAY! I am so excited for you! That is an excellent plan. Good for you for planning to adopt. That is really, really admirable. Would you adopt from the states or internationally?

Jkb - What a great scan. Glad your baby girl is ok!

Kfs - yay for getting your hair done! That's the best feeling ever. You're making me want to schedule an appt. haha.

Afm - DH is talking about going to Portland for the weekend to watch his Buckeyes play basketball. I didn't want to go, so he's trying to find a buddy to go with him. I hope he does, I could use a weekend to myself! TGIF - it was so hard to get outta bed this morning. So glad its the weekend.

Ladies on the east coast - stay safe in the snow! Sorry you're getting MORE snow when it's now Spring. That is just not fair.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lady, clear heels is an escort staple, so is head-to-toe animal print.

Terri, so happy you are exploring adoption. You don't need to go through labor or pregnancy to be a parent. You would be a blessing to any child. 

Beagle, pretty sure Crapplebee's is not good anywhere near us. I had a guy take me there on a 1st date...it was our last. I would have preferred going to Nathan's and playing arcade games like I did on another 1st date that turned out to be an awesome relationship. Put some effort into a 1st date! That being said....when I was prego to Jack and on a road trip we stopped for a quick bite and I was surprised how good it was...guy behind the bar said it's bc there are no restaurants around and the cook was really good and took pride in what he did. I am not a big fan of chain restaurants, mostly b/c the patrons are death defying obese and it ruins my appetite. It's depressing to see. Our towns don't usually green light chains except for D&D, Starbucks...how a TGIF snuck in is beyond me...but I was very glad it did when I took my series 7 in 2001...on my lunch break from the test I went downstairs to the TGIF and had an ultimate mudslide b/c I was so scared of failing...if you failed you got fired. Mudslide helped :)


----------



## terripeachy

I call it Crapapplebees as well. I don't know how they stay in business. The food is usually lukewarm, even though it's microwaved. I told my husband, the day he takes me there better be the day he's telling me he's divorcing me because that's what's going to happen. HA!!HA!! I do go there every now and again with my girlfriend who is gluten-free. She likes their gluten free menu. I can get over myself to spend time with her, but I hate when she suggests it. hee hee. 

LadySosa-did I tell you that my bestie and I booked our fall trip for Seattle? I'll be PM'ing you for the scoop. We're going at the end of September for about 4 days. I hope your husband finds a friend for the weekend so you can just chill out. It is seriously still snowing here, but it's not really sticking. I can deal with one more snow day and wearing these stupid snow boots, but tonight I'm putting them in the closet and not taking them out again. Um..we would be doing domestic adoption. The international is way too expensive, and then you have to go to the country, and things get delayed, and it's just too much to deal with. I also have a problem with other countries taking advantage of "rich Americans" so they can get rid of their kids that have been in terrible orphanages forever. It sucks for those kids, but I hate the government control of those other countries and don't want to pay them.

beagle-I hope all goes well today at your scan. I'm sure it's completely normal to be a little worried/anxious/excited. Oh and yes, I love King of Queens. 

kfs1-Yeah for a hair appointment. What are you having done? Do you have a bump picture yet to show us? I bet you're still so thin. hee hee.

And finally-We got our Opening Day tickets. Our work internet shut down for about 1/2 hour right during the sale. I was FREAKING OUT. I called hubs and had him get tickets. I had two coworkers that were also freaking out because everyone was on the internet yesterday for the NCAA tourney as well as a million people trying to buy Os tickets. One coworker was able to get tix once the internet came back up and the other said he got a notice at 2:20 saying that all tickets were sold out. We probably didn't get ours until about 2:15, and my other coworker got his around 2:40, so not sure why the other guy got that notice. The bar I go to usually sells tickets and has a bus of people going down, so if I can get tix through the bar, I'll sell my coworker our tickets. I feel really bad for him. Both of his parents just passed away in the last 6 months, and he LOVES baseball. It's the least I could do.

Ok..I'm totally chatty Kathy today, but listen to this. In MD, the birth parents have 30 days to change their minds about giving their baby up for adoption. Once the baby is born, they go stay with a family (interim care) until the 30 days are up and the adoptive family can take their kid. Can you imagine fostering a baby for 30 days and giving them up? I can foster dogs, but I REALLY don't think I could foster babies. The lady said that the families they have doing this have been doing it for about 10 years. That's love right there. I can't EVEN imagine.

Have a fun weekend all! <3


----------



## beaglemom

Here he is guys. I feel much better. They said he is gorgeous & perfect. He is chillin in this pic but they got him to squirm...heard the heart...166. But we weren't allowed to record it...well she said she would make an exception but my husband chickened out. Lots of pics but this was the best. I love my dr...I always have loved this place. But they warm the jelly & there is a big screen in front so I don't have to awkwardly turn to see the u/s screen.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150320_110954.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beaglemom

I used to like the steak I got last night...it is sirloin with parmasan cheese & shrimp on top. But not last night...so for us never again. We even got appetizers since we had the card. I wish we hadn't so then we would not have actually spent any of our own money.

No snow for us in NC...but rainy & cool today...should be nice tomorrow though...70.


----------



## sars930

JKB: What a precious U/S picture. Glad you feel better but this has to be so frustrating and scary. I hope it stops. At least you know if it does happen again you'll get another scan.

BabyW: Enjoy your dinner! Sounds like a riot. My mom would have a ball there. She loves to theorize/tell stories about people while we're out to eat.

Beagle: I think it is normal to get nervous before every scan. But yay for an awesome one and pics of DC.

Terri: Sounds like your stimming is going well! Before we ever knew we'd be dealing with infertility, hubs and I talked about adoption and it is something I'm still interested in. I know a child is nothing like a dog but adopting my dog was one of the most rewarding things I've ever done. There are so many children that need a good, loving home and we're certainly capable. A woman in my gym class was telling us how she and her husband spent six years on fertility treatments and moved on to adoption. The night they found out they were approved for their son they celebrated. Their children are 10 months apart.

One of my mom's good friends adopted her daughter and her son from the same mother. The kids have different fathers. The adoption went through in New Jersey and the birth mom had about 2 weeks to change her mind. So, they got the baby and stayed in a hotel. I can't imagine the pins and needles. It is crazy to me how much the average adoption can cost. I think it's awful.

LadySosa: Hope DH finds someone to travel with him so you can have a relaxing weekend to yourself. 

Hi to all the other ladies. Brighteyez, any update?

I'm terribly unhappy that it's snowing on the freaking first day of spring. We're supposed to get six inches! Today is for flip flops and free Rita's, not snow shovels and boots. The only plus is it got me out of having to spend the day in court for work. 

Speaking of clothes all over, my friend just brought me all of her maternity clothes. She honestly has more pairs of maternity work pants and dresses than I do. It's going to save me a ton of money. But I have no idea where to put them. I have two massive rubbermaid tubs filled with clothes, a bag and then 15-20 dresses. 

I'm still feeling great, no nausea, just a little difficulty sleeping. Definitely getting hungry more frequently, needing to eat more small meals every few hours. I have been dealing with some serious hip/SI joint pain, which I'm not thrilled about. I normally have hyper-mobile joints that causes my SI to slide out of alignment, which causes a host of issues. Pregnancy makes your joints even more prone to that and it is impossible to get it back in yourself. So, it's kind of been interfering with doing much exercise. A least I have a great physical therapist. I might be spending a lot of time there in the next few months.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> here he is guys. I feel much better. They said he is gorgeous & perfect. He is chillin in this pic but they got him to squirm...heard the heart...166. But we weren't allowed to record it...well she said she would make an exception but my husband chickened out. Lots of pics but this was the best. I love my dr...i always have loved this place. But they warm the jelly & there is a big screen in front so i don't have to awkwardly turn to see the u/s screen.

that's an awesome scan and heart rate!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I also meant to say I think NC is also a 30 day wait. Have to say glad they are in foster care & not the adoptive parents...it would be so hard on them if it went the other way. Have any of you seen "I'm Having Their Baby"? Very interesting show.

sars - I boxed all my old clothes & put them in the attic. No use in kidding myself on being able to wear any of it. I already feel bloated & think in the middle...even though I haven't gained anything really. I am already wearing maternity shirts & most of my work shirts were relaxed fit anyways. I wear a lot of dresses & skirts because I was putting on wait during treatment.

Side note: I just want to stare at that kid forever on the screen. This is the first time since my pos test I was emotional.


----------



## moni77

Hey all - the snow has started so working from home after my morning meeting. Great scan pics everyone!!


----------



## moni77

Oh, my scan went well - all is looking good. Bigboy kept sticking his armsin the way of their measurments. I told the tech, his daddy has long arms and so he is just showing off. Lots of waves meant no good pics.

Then had my non-stress test - baby is "perfect". After the nursed told me I had a couple of contractions during the test - didn't feel them. I guess that is pretty common at this stage - too bad they cant all be like that!


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-great picture!! No, I haven't watched that show. I'm an ID channel and sports kind of girl, so TLC, Bravo, Lifetime don't get a lot of airtime at our house. I don't even know what channel that show is on, obviously. hee hee.

sars-That's awesome that your friend gave you all her clothes. I hear that maternity clothes are expensive! Hopefully I won't have to buy too many when the time comes.

I've attached a cute picture. All of us around here are saying this today. Go Orioles!! hee hee.
 



Attached Files:







orioles spring.JPG
File size: 206.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I love that pic...even though I hate the Orioles. Side note: A-Rod getting some bad press lately. I can't wait for his first game at NY...I hope they boo him!

I don't know what channel either...something I came across a while back. But since quitting cable, I haven't watched it. May have caught a few on Amazon...

Ugh...seems like the longest Friday EVER!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! 

Beagle awesome ultrasound. Love his pic!! Congrats!!

Baby w- enjoy dinner. Me and hubby are such people watchers too.

Terri- I'm throwing in a double yay for you as well. So happy you have some eggys popping up:) and that you and hubs are investigating the adoption route. Children in the system definitely deserve the stability and love that you and hubby would be able to give. It is very hard for me to see kids being let down multiple times at work. About a year ago I took care of a child in the system who had been abused by family and then by the foster care family. I pulled the new foster mom aside and told her he deserved so much better than what he has been given in life, and begged her to please take good care of him. I didn't sleep well for a week. I still think about him often. He was so sweet and the same age as my son now. I can definitely see my husband and I adopting down the road but I could not get attached then have a child taken from me. 

Sars- yay for getting all the clothes! Love be hooked up by friends!! One of my friends has a little girl that is 9months old and she gave me a bag full of her clothes. They are so cute! She only buys designer, so I was thrilled. It was like a treasure hunt going thru them:)

Moni- glad your NST went well. You're getting soooo close !!

Lady- did you hear back from the dr? I may have missed a post... I will go back a check in a min. Hope your doing well!


Bleeding has been at a minimal today, praise the Lord! And I actually had a very easy, slow day at work. Was nice to be able to pace myself and not be running all day.


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - The lozenges aren't that bad but they definitely aren't pleasant. They dissolve under your tongue and it takes about 15 - 20 minutes each time which sucks. They are "supposed" to be grape flavored lol. 

jkb11 - Your new picture is sooo cute. Awww I love that she is sucking her thumb. I was thinking. With all the bleeding you've been having shouldn't they be monitoring your iron levels or hemoglobin? Seems like so much blood loss.

Babywhisperer - Have a great time tonight!! Sounds like fun :)

Terri- That is just SO awesome you are considering adoption. As I told you guys before my dad was adopted and my grandparents were the BEST ever!! That is a bummer you have to wait 30 days though. Isn't that confusing for the baby and bonding? Although that would suck to have the baby 30 days and have the birth parents change their mind. By the way... I LOVE the ID channel too hee hee. 

Beaglemom - Congrats on a great scan. Such a cute picture too!! I still can't get over how much detail you can see so early on.

Moni - So glad your scan went good as well. That is so funny about him showing off his long arms :)

Well my scan is on Monday. And can I just say I get more and more nervous as the day gets closer. I'm just so scared and I don't know how to shake this feeling. I know it's probably irrational but I think what happened was just too recent for me to get it out of my head. Pray for me you guys.

On a lighter note, I also agree that Applebee's food is junk. But have you had their Apple Chimi Cheesecake? OMG YUM YUM YUM. My girlfriend and I used to go there all the time just for dessert lol.

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-glad you checked in. I'm really excited about your scan on Monday. Have you had any symptoms lately? I wish MD was a state with a shorter waiting period but I guess it's good for the birth mother to really make sure she's making the right decision. Hopefully if we really do it, we can get this house in order and get placed quickly. Sometimes it takes a while and you have to sell yourself on a piece of paper. I'm better at selling myself in person, so we'll see. Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## jkb11

They have checked my hemaglobin and it is maintaining. It dropped a little but was still In a good range for during pregnancy. When the bleeding is so bad it only last a few minutes but it will soak thru a pad in seconds. But after I pass the clots the bleeding turns into a light flow.


----------



## jkb11

Amy- can't wait for your US tomorrow! I understand your nervous. Hope it eases your fears! You will do great!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah I was also going to wish you the best tomorrow, Amy!! Hope everything goes perfectly. <3

Oh and my meds are staying the same. 225 follistim, 225 menopur. I go back on Tuesday. My largest follie is now at 15. I'm hoping my retrieval ends up being on Friday because I have dinner plans on Thursday and I'm suppose to be working 2nd shift. We'll see what happens.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Cannot WAIT to hear your report today. Will be stalking.

Babyw - How's your DD doing? I hope all of the sickness has left your house.

Terri - Wooohooo for baseball tickets. Glad that you were able to get them. And again, sounds like you're making such good progress! Can't wait to hear the next report.

Ladysosa - So, did you get the weekend to yourself? Hope so! Sounds like you needed some alone time, which we all do! :)

Beagle - Congrats on the great scan! Cute picture.

Sars - That's so great about the maternity clothes! I've yet to buy any but have been living in leggings and "stretchier" work pants so I think I need to get on that soon. That's great that you're not nauseous but I'm sorry about the hip/SI pain. That must be awful.

Moni - I can't believe you're 33 weeks already. So crazy! Sounds like things are going great for you though. :)

JKB - Hope that bleeding has calmed down a bit for you!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - very curious how many you have cooking!

kfs - I can't believe you are still not in maternity. My mom told me to go to a leggings wardrobe, but just not my thing. I have been loving wearing my maternity jeans on the weekend. I bought another pair at Kohls. The first pair was on ebay. That should set me on jeans. I have 2 pairs of capris. They felt a little tight in my behind, but I think I can wear them for a while.

My MIL made a comment on my FB status about hitting the same buffet 2 times in one day. I didn't mean to. We went there for breakfast & as usual my mom came by unannounced. It is her fav place. So my MIl said something about watching my weight & dr don't want you to go over 20 lbs. She is super sweet & only means well. Plus she has not had a baby in 35 years...things have changed. She is tall...I bet drs treated all women of all body types the same back then. Anyways...I left it alone.

Also a friend at work loves to tell me when I look pregnant. I have either "popped" already or super bloated. But what was a gut before has gotten a little more solid feeling. I know she means well. She just thinks pregnancy is a great thing. But it is hard to hear someone tell you you look pregnant when you haven't even reached 12 weeks. I am trying not to think about it. Trying to eat healthy when I can. But I am hoping I can get through this without stressing over how big I may get. I just want to be healthy & have a healthy baby.

Our weekend got shot by my mom. I was super exhausted Sun. So my husband did some touch up painting & put together one piece of furniture. The poor guy...he accidentially opened 2 #1 boxes from IKEA. So by the time he realized he had all those pieces in piles mixed up! So now half of my other dresser is in a pile.

Last week with him until he leaves for Arkansas for a week. That is going to suck. Women out there who have men who work out of town all the time, I don't know how you do it. Sometimes a break is nice, though.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Is your ticker going to start growing a belly as time goes on? I've been curious about that. That would be cool if it did. Sorry your MIL is saying stuff to you on FB. You also have to remember that your hormones are probably making you sensitive too. :shrug: Who knows? I also am sorry that your hubs is about to leave for a week. Technology is so awesome now, that you can still talk to him and see him everyday. You'll just be lonely at nighttime. It'll be ok.

kfs1-I posted to you in the oldies thread.

Happy Monday everyone. :football: :juggle:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy, crossing fingers all is ok...I have a feeling it is. Update when you can.

Jkb, I'm glad the bleeding isn't constant but what the heck is causing this over and over...was your lining extra think or something? Maybe the hormones did that.

Terri, my Dr said the best way to get a bfp is to adopt...he sees it all the time and it happened to a friend of mine. Sounds like you have some good follies growing!! So excited for your retrieval. 

How are you feeling Kfs?

Afm, poor Jack has 16 teeth!! Literally they are all coming in at the same time. He has 6 in all different stages but they have all cut through. He's chewing on everything and drooling like crazy!!! When my parents came over Sat to babysit he went bananas. He started stomping his feet really fast, left right left right left right and saying Ahhhhhhh like a little Indian, then running back to the door and sprinting to the couch and bouncing into it, over and over....he was literally bouncing off the walls. He went nuts! He loves them and gets so excited when they come over which btw is very often. They care for him every Friday. 

We went to dinner with friends who happened to be going to the same restaurant which is kind of random b/c they live 30min away. Dinner was awesome, fresh fish, amazing people watching and a lot of laughs. They treated us this time which was great b/c we have treated them several times. I felt pretty good, had my hair colored that morning, went to BBB for a convertible car seat for Jack and a new baby monitor, then Destination Maternity for some clothes and bras...hello D cup!

So Jack had his 15mo check up, he's 33 inches and in the 95% percentile, and 25lbs 1oz which was 80th percentile. They tested him for autistic behavior of which he exhibited none and he got his chicken pox vax and didn't even cry. Such a good boy!! Seriously, just give him a tongue depressor to chew on for a few min and he's all good. So 33 inches means bye-bye Graco sung ride 35...it's 35lbs OR 32 inches. So I took my 20% coupon to BBB and got him the Britax Marathon Easy Click...damn that was $360 thank God I had the coupon. I also replaced his baby monitor since he has gotten a hold of our old one and dropped it a few times. I am so happy I went with my gut and got the Summer Infant this time and not the Motorola. We got the one with 2 cameras where you can do a split screen on the 2 rooms. The picture is great, clear sound, no room temp but our house is pretty uniform. I just hated the Motorola's battery life and monitor quality. Their customer service is also garbage. I had been looking at the Infant Optix but it was impossible to find a second camera anywhere. I didn't want to get stuck like I did with the Motorola which discontinued their model, released a new one and made the cameras incompatible forcing you to buy a new monitor and camera. We love this new monitor now and the Britax car seat was very easy to install.

Now I have to get the stroller situation figured out since I need a double....do I get a rumble seat for my Uppababy Vista or get a Citi Mini Select which can be a mono or a double w/ a 2nd seat attachment...only downside w/ Citi was their basket underneath doesn't fit my diaper bag, there is this curved bar which makes it hard to fit anything underneath. It is also not easy to maneuver as a double. I love my UB but the rumble seat isn't very big and Jack is tall. I also don't think I can use the bassinet with the 2nd seat on my UB. Word to the wise...if you are planning on having a 2nd baby close together, keep that in the back of your mind when looking at strollers.

Ugh I feel another sore throat coming on...hoping it's just allergies!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Sorry I have been away. I'm not ignoring you on purpose. I have been reading everyone's posts and am following along with you guys. I'll catch up at the bottom. 

*Beagle* - Sorry your DH is about to leave for his training. Enjoy this week with him!! Hopefully, he can get those dressers done before he heads out of town - although, I guess you still have plenty of time to get them together. However, you strike me as the type who doesn't like unfinished things lying around. :winkwink:

*kfs * - That's great you have made it this far without needing maternity clothes! I really have no idea what to expect. I love skirts in the summer time and have lots that are stretchy so I'm thinking that will get me through towards the end of summer.

*Terri* - I'm glad to see you're progressing nicely. I've been tracking to see how you were doing. I hope you get your retrieval on Friday so you can do dinner on Thursday. So with your banking, do you take a cycle off or just go again right away after AF?? And, hooray for Opening Day tickets!!! I've got to say, I'm a little jealous. Sometimes I wish we lived a little closer to a big city so we could partake in things like that.

*jkb* - I'm glad that your little bean is still doing great after all this craziness you have been through. You are one tough cookie!!! I really hope it stops soon and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

*Amy* - Hooray for scan day!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes and find out if you're cooking up one or two in there. What time is your appointment? I hope it's not too late in the day - and that's for my own selfish reasons of wanting to know sooner rather than later! Is DH going with you? Good luck!!

*sars* - Score on getting all those maternity clothes!!! That's fantastic. Sorry to hear about your SI/hip pain. I get that from time to time too with running. It can be really annoying. Hopefully, your physical therapist can keep you straight.

*moni* - Glad your latest scan went well! I can't believe how close you are getting - although maybe it still seems like a long time away for you. Are you guys all ready at home??

*Babywhisperer* - Glad to hear your lst scan went well even if baby girl wasn't cooperating. Hope your evening out with DH was entertaining. I have to admit though, I have no idea what you mean by "driving mocs" and "untucked shirts" (I mean, I know what untucked shirts are but I'm not sure what the context of you saying it means in this case). :shrug:

*LadySosa* - Hooray for new glasses!! How was your weekend? When is your appointment this week?

*Erin* - I hope your crazy month is slowing down!

Hello to everyone else! :hi: How are you doing *JCM, knitgirl, brighteyez,* and *Mrs W*?

I'm doing well. The nausea has settled in nicely though so I feel like poo almost all day. No upchucking - just a general feeling like I might at any time. It comes and goes in waves. I know it's a good thing though so I'm trying not to whine. Anyway, we had another US last Friday and we got to see and hear the heartbeat. It was pretty amazing. I think even DH was excited. Little bean measured right on track. The doctor doing the US was so funny - he said "The heartbeat is slow (but normal) because it literally started beating like 10 minutes ago." I go back this Friday and it should be quite a bit faster. It's amazing how much a difference a week makes.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> Sorry I have been away. I'm not ignoring you on purpose. I have been reading everyone's posts and am following along with you guys. I'll catch up at the bottom.
> 
> *Beagle* - Sorry your DH is about to leave for his training. Enjoy this week with him!! Hopefully, he can get those dressers done before he heads out of town - although, I guess you still have plenty of time to get them together. However, you strike me as the type who doesn't like unfinished things lying around. :winkwink:
> 
> *kfs * - That's great you have made it this far without needing maternity clothes! I really have no idea what to expect. I love skirts in the summer time and have lots that are stretchy so I'm thinking that will get me through towards the end of summer.
> 
> *Terri* - I'm glad to see you're progressing nicely. I've been tracking to see how you were doing. I hope you get your retrieval on Friday so you can do dinner on Thursday. So with your banking, do you take a cycle off or just go again right away after AF?? And, hooray for Opening Day tickets!!! I've got to say, I'm a little jealous. Sometimes I wish we lived a little closer to a big city so we could partake in things like that.
> 
> *jkb* - I'm glad that your little bean is still doing great after all this craziness you have been through. You are one tough cookie!!! I really hope it stops soon and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> *Amy* - Hooray for scan day!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes and find out if you're cooking up one or two in there. What time is your appointment? I hope it's not too late in the day - and that's for my own selfish reasons of wanting to know sooner rather than later! Is DH going with you? Good luck!!
> 
> *sars* - Score on getting all those maternity clothes!!! That's fantastic. Sorry to hear about your SI/hip pain. I get that from time to time too with running. It can be really annoying. Hopefully, your physical therapist can keep you straight.
> 
> *moni* - Glad your latest scan went well! I can't believe how close you are getting - although maybe it still seems like a long time away for you. Are you guys all ready at home??
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Glad to hear your lst scan went well even if baby girl wasn't cooperating. Hope your evening out with DH was entertaining. I have to admit though, I have no idea what you mean by "driving mocs" and "untucked shirts" (I mean, I know what untucked shirts are but I'm not sure what the context of you saying it means in this case). :shrug:
> 
> *LadySosa* - Hooray for new glasses!! How was your weekend? When is your appointment this week?
> 
> *Erin* - I hope your crazy month is slowing down!
> 
> Hello to everyone else! :hi: How are you doing *JCM, knitgirl, brighteyez,* and *Mrs W*?
> 
> I'm doing well. The nausea has settled in nicely though so I feel like poo almost all day. No upchucking - just a general feeling like I might at any time. It comes and goes in waves. I know it's a good thing though so I'm trying not to whine. Anyway, we had another US last Friday and we got to see and hear the heartbeat. It was pretty amazing. I think even DH was excited. Little bean measured right on track. The doctor doing the US was so funny - he said "The heartbeat is slow (but normal) because it literally started beating like 10 minutes ago." I go back this Friday and it should be quite a bit faster. It's amazing how much a difference a week makes.

Yeah for the LO being right on track! Sorry about the nausea, I hope it dissipates soon...it tends to peak weeks 9-11. Mine subsided after that.

Untucked shirts is a pet peeve of mine...guys who wear jeans and button down shirts untucked just looks sloppy to me, same with jeans in church, tsk tsk. Driving mocs are men's slip on shoes, rubber pegged bottoms and they usually wear them without socks. It's a certain type of guy who tend to live a town over from us that fake tan, wear super trendy clothes and flashy watches. And the contrasting cuffs are trendy shirts that are say blue but they turn the cuffs inside out and they will be like red or purple paisley. I guess it's not as bad as the Ed Hardy type shirts I see sometimes.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - yes my ticker should expand which is what I liked about it. Only because it is my MIL, I am not that upset. I know how to take her & she NEVER says anything to hurt people. She is truly concerned & like I said, she doesn't realize the 20 lbs thing is not really a thing anymore.

booger - your nausea def sounds like mine. Get some hard lemon candy or the prego pops. They are short term fixes but it does fix it especially if you are out in a crowd & feel uneasy.

I def do not like the unfinished business of the nursery. But it is really because the baby stuff is cluttering the spare room. So once the painting is done, I can store everything in there. I plan to do some touch ups myself this week. But we will have to see how I feel. I do great all day...but my tiredness shows up in the evenings. And I just want to lay down & relax. My husband has a long week...he is driving around with the market manager. So no idea where he will end up, so he will be pretty tired as well.

Oh & Booger congrats on the ticker!!! Not sure if you already had it...I am just noticing it. Sorry the anxiety does not go away...but I hope the symptoms stay in some form because it is reassuring. Wait until the little one is around 10 weeks...it is WILD!!!


----------



## booger76

Babywhisperer said:


> Yeah for the LO being right on track! Sorry about the nausea, I hope it dissipates soon...it tends to peak weeks 9-11. Mine subsided after that.
> 
> Untucked shirts is a pet peeve of mine...guys who wear jeans and button down shirts untucked just looks sloppy to me, same with jeans in church, tsk tsk. Driving mocs are men's slip on shoes, rubber pegged bottoms and they usually wear them without socks. It's a certain type of guy who tend to live a town over from us that fake tan, wear super trendy clothes and flashy watches. And the contrasting cuffs are trendy shirts that are say blue but they turn the cuffs inside out and they will be like red or purple paisley. I guess it's not as bad as the Ed Hardy type shirts I see sometimes.

Haha - Thanks! Okay. I swear I'm not a total hick but I get it now. Just wasn't sure if it was some trendy thing I was totally missing. Which I guess it kind of is. It takes a while for things to make their way out here and honestly, even when trends do make their way here, it's very few that actually follow them. 

As you can imagine, Montana is very cliche mountain style - at least where we live. Patagonia everywhere. Everything is casual all the time (which I love). I don't believe there is a restaurant within 200 miles of me where you couldn't get away with wearing jeans at any time. It's one of the things I love about the West.


----------



## ERosePW

booger, I agree, I love living in a casual area too. FL tends to be much more casual and laid back than much of the east coast. Even the place where I work, I'm able to throw on jeans and a nice top if I want to. When I travel out to our HQ in California though, I always take much nicer clothes. I'm so glad your scan went well and you got to hear the heartbeat! That was the first time I saw genuine wonder and excitement on my DH's face too. Sorry about the nausea. :( Sounds like a lot of ladies on this thread have had that symptom. Thank goodness you aren't actually throwing up though.

beagle, you're def on top of things with that nursery! I haven't even begun mine, LOL. I didn't intend on starting until the 2nd-tri anyway, but now even at 17 weeks, I still haven't started it! We started glancing at furniture for the first time about a week ago, so I guess when we find what we like, we'll go for it. 

BabyW, wow, 16 teeth for baby Jack so far! Glad his recent appt went well. :) 

terri, wow, getting so close! Glad the stimming has seemed to go pretty good, and that your follies have increased. :thumbup: 

Amy, looking so forward to hearing about your u/s today, yay! I'm so sorry that you've been nervous, and I can totally understand that, given what you just went through. I'm sure I'd be feeling the exact same way. But I just know you're going to check in today and be ecstatic about how well it ended up going. :flower:

sars, i'm glad you're feeling pretty good! Sorry for the joint pain though. :( I hear ya on the sleep thing... That's been one of my things from the beginning. Takes me a while to fall asleep, and then when I do, I wake up a lot throughout the night. Which was a real pain in my first-tri because I didn't feel good in other ways and I was exhausted. But now in my 2nd-tri, I dont mind quite as much if I dont sleep well, because I have so much more energy and just feel better in general.

moni, glad your scan and appt went well!! Great to hear from you!

jkb, how's the bleeding now? I think your last post said it had slowed down, so i'm hoping its still staying away some for ya'....

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM, things are going well here. Work is still crazy busy until March is over, but I've been super productive and on top of things, so I manage to get a break here and there. A coworker's wife knitted me a baby blanket, which was the sweetest thing ever. He surprised me and brought it into work. Nothing new to report on my end really. My next scan will be the anatomy scan at around 20 weeks, so I have some waiting. I do see my OB for a regular appt this Wed, but I'm not even sure what they do at this appt. DH and I spent our weekend looking at campers. We'd like to buy one in a year or so and start taking the kiddo to different places. There are some great camping spots all over FL, one in particular down in the Keys that I look forward to going to. We're just kinda over the whole tent camping... I'd like to have a bed to sleep in and my own shower, so it's time to step it up. ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Ok girls..I'm in meltdown mode. I'm out of insurance already for my meds, and my nurse told me today that I should order more Ganirelix because I only have enough until Wednesday night, and most likely I will have a Wednesday night or Thursday trigger, which means I need the Ganirelix to keep those from eggs from ovulating. So..I called the pharmacy and they're like for a refill on Ganirelix (6 needles), it's going to be 1,000 dollars. Oh wait..you're out of insurance. The cost for self-pay is $300 for two needles and that better be all I need. I'm like 'FINE-HERE"S MY CARD. THIS IS SO RIDICULOUS THAT INSURANCE CHARGES AN ARM AND A LEG TO SCREW ME AND THEN SELF PAY IS $300. THIS IS THE LAST TIME I'M ORDERING MEDS!!!!' 

So if anyone needs/wants follistim (maybe two vials) or menopur (at least 6 boxes), endometrin (2 boxes), etc..I have it..

So..i'll get this ganirelix and we'll hope for the best. I am not going to batch any eggs/embryos if I even have any and that's that. I probably won't move forward with the adoption either because I am so angry with my husband not even being able to think of one way to save $10/week that I just can't stand the idea of even having to pay for any type of child anything. I can't do it by myself. I'm so over this.


----------



## ERosePW

terri, I'm so sorry to hear that! It seems so early for your med insurance to run out... didn't it last you quite a while last year? I guess you do have a different plan this year, don't you? I think you mentioned that. Sorry you're dealing with this. There's nothing worse than when we're busting our @ss to do something important to us that we don't exactly love having to do as it is, and then obstacles like these pop up to make it even harder! Ugh. And sorry about your frustrations with DH too. :nope: We're here ANY time you need to vent.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I am sorry. Believe me I know the stress of med costs...after a while I was just like here is my card. I think it just sucks your husband is not helping at all! I get your frustration there too. He really just needs to get with it. You cannot get pregnant on your own or raise a child on your own. Well you can, but you have him & you need him to support you. I wish I could say something to help...just know we feel your frustrations & pain. And I kinda want to smack your husband!


----------



## jkb11

Terri- I'm sorry you're going thru this trouble. Is it possible that it may be the timing of when you are trying to pick up the meds? I always have to wait until a certain day to get my refills or else insurance won't cover. I have had those shock moments when I was told but then when they got another person involved they were able to investigate and it would be a timing thing. It definitely seems early since you just got the new coverage.... It pisses me off as well that they rob the insured funds vs self pay.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm so frustrated for you! :( Insurance is just absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## jkb11

Booger- yay for seeing and hearing the heartbeat!! That is such a sweet moment. Congrats girl! Hope the nausea isn't too bad for you but it is for the best of reasons. I actually vomited today for only the second time and my husband was happy. Mainly because with our son I was so sick, so I think he views it as a good sign.

Afm- bleeding is still at just a minimal spotting. Last time there was a week and a half between my big bleeds so I am shooting for the 2 week mark. Baby w- As far as what is causing it, I would love to know! That's the only reason I checked into the ER the first time. Otherwise I wouldn't have wasted my money. Dr just said as long as baby is fine that's what matters but, I know they just don't try to intervene until 20 weeks.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Ok girls..I'm in meltdown mode. I'm out of insurance already for my meds, and my nurse told me today that I should order more Ganirelix because I only have enough until Wednesday night, and most likely I will have a Wednesday night or Thursday trigger, which means I need the Ganirelix to keep those from eggs from ovulating. So..I called the pharmacy and they're like for a refill on Ganirelix (6 needles), it's going to be 1,000 dollars. Oh wait..you're out of insurance. The cost for self-pay is $300 for two needles and that better be all I need. I'm like 'FINE-HERE"S MY CARD. THIS IS SO RIDICULOUS THAT INSURANCE CHARGES AN ARM AND A LEG TO SCREW ME AND THEN SELF PAY IS $300. THIS IS THE LAST TIME I'M ORDERING MEDS!!!!'
> 
> So if anyone needs/wants follistim (maybe two vials) or menopur (at least 6 boxes), endometrin (2 boxes), etc..I have it..
> 
> So..i'll get this ganirelix and we'll hope for the best. I am not going to batch any eggs/embryos if I even have any and that's that. I probably won't move forward with the adoption either because I am so angry with my husband not even being able to think of one way to save $10/week that I just can't stand the idea of even having to pay for any type of child anything. I can't do it by myself. I'm so over this.

Terri I am so sorry for this frustration. I will check at home if I have any Ganirelix left. I too might have some Gonal F and half my trigger, def boxes of Endometrin.


----------



## Amy1976

Can you believe I only have ONE baby in there!!! (I'm actually a little relieved lol). So far everything looks great. The Dr. was very happy with all the measurements. We saw and heard the heartbeat which was 115 bpm. He said my betas were definitely high but that he learned a long time ago never to try and guess based on the beta, that he's often surprised. He said I could have had both implant and one not make it but in his opinion that's probably unlikely since the second beta was a week after the first and had risen very appropriately. He thinks it's just a high beta and it's definitely not uncommon. I go back in two weeks.

I also dry heaved over the toilet this morning for 10 minutes. Ugh!! I still don't feel 100%.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm so sorry about the med situation. I agree it does seem like you ran out of med coverage really early this time. Could it be a reorder timing issue? I've also had that happen to me. I really hope you are able to work it out.


----------



## Amy1976

OH and I also have another blood clot that was/is causing the spotting. He said it is in the best spot possible though so he's not too worried about it and it will explain any additional spotting I may have.


----------



## moni77

Yay amy! And congrats!

Terri sorry for the frustrations.. 

hi to everyone else.

I still have a ton to do. Hubby pushed for a custom made dresser for the baby over an Ikea one and if doesn't arrive until April 11th. Then he tried to make plans for that day! I said nope, we are spending the weekend putting everything away! He was upset, but I feel we are already pushing the late button here and everything is in bags, boxes and suitcases until we get that dresser.


----------



## booger76

Terri - I don't know what to say other than I'm sorry you're having to deal with this right now. Ugh. :hugs: What horse crap! On all accounts. 

Amy - Hooray for your healthy little bean in there!! :happydance: I bet seeing just one was a relief. Ours had a heartbeat of 119 so yours sounds right in line with that. My nurse said my due date is 11/11/2015. You were one day after me so do you have 11/12/2015 as your due date? I also found out that even though my embryo was frozen on Day 6 of my retrieval cycle, my transfer was considered a Day 5 for how they synced everything. 

jkb - Glad your bleeding has slowed considerably. Hope it stays that way! The nausea is always there but is more tolerable at times than others. It hasn't impacted me too much other than just being annoying. I'm definitely having food aversions. Right now it seems like all I can stomach is starchy, carbohydrate type foods. Sweet and savory together. Depending on the day, I might be able to stomach meat. It really just depends.

moni - Haha - Good for you for making DH stay home to deal with the dresser. You guys will get there. And if not, baby won't notice. :winkwink:

Erin - I bet looking at campers is fun!!! Camping in the keys sounds amazing. We used to always go to the Boat and RV show when I was a kid (we had neither) and it was always a blast. But maybe I'm just a nerd.


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - I too calculated my due date as 11/12/15 but today he told me it was 11/11/15 and even went on to talk about the significance of that day (WW1 ended). I'm going to ask him next time I go though because I'm curious how he's calculating it LOL.


----------



## jkb11

Amy congrats on the ultrasound! So happy for you! Glad they warned you about the possibility of more bleeding. Do you know where your bleeding is located? I can definitely understand you being relieved it's only one:) but wow you had some awesome betas!


----------



## beaglemom

My ob office kept trying to tell me 10/16. I didn't care, I was keeping all my apps at 10/17. But then my dr said she was keeping the 10/147 date my RE had. Also so annoying to have to answer questions about my last period. I barely remember & it doesn't matter. It was annoying but I know they just have to put something in the box.

People at work keep saying I am due on a Sat so I can just come back in Monday...the life of an assistant.

Since everyone else is behind me on the preparations...it just means that what you are focusing on now...which means at the end, I will have WAY MORE time to panic about birth while you guys were panicking about a crib. :)

Terri - again - bull crap on all sides of this thing. I just gave away my last ganirelix...wish I could have known how things would go for you. I truly hope you have a fantastic cycle & this is the one...& no other retrieval would have even been needed. :)


----------



## sars930

Terri, I have a Ganirelix needle. It's a one-time usage. Not sure if it comes in other forms. I'd be happy to over night it to you. I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. I second it could be a reorder issue. I paid for all of my meds out of pocket and went through Glen Rock Pharmacy in New Jersey, they overnight everything as long as your order is in before 3 p.m. They had really competitive pricing.


----------



## terripeachy

I already ordered it, but thanks. What's done is done. 

I forgot to congratulate you on the heartbeat, booger. How awesome that it just started. Imagine being there the day; the exact day your baby's heart started beating. I can't even imagine. 

Amy-so happy you only have one baby in there. It's a good strong embie too, so super happy for you as well. 

Cheapskate Terri is trying to figure out the maximum amount of follistim in that 600 vial. Hee hee. I have a million extra needles, so I'm checking at 50cc increments. I have enough but since this is the last time I might as well use as much as I can so I can pass on those other vials. 

My hubs is still being a jerk. He bought a pizza and cooked it. He knows I love pizza, but I'm not eating it. I'll have chips and dip for dinner. 

Thanks for the empathy everybody. I'll be better tomorrow when I find out how my follies are doing.


----------



## sars930

Hang in there, Terri! I hope you get good news on your follies tomorrow.

I didn't check in all weekend or today due to a busy day, so I am trying to catch up.

Amy: Yay for an excellent ultrasound!! Your doctor sounds funny. I'm glad you're happy and relieved there is just one baby in there. 

Booger: Awesome news on the heartbeat and yay for DH getting to attend this one. The frequent ones are fun. My next one isn't until April and I miss getting a glimpse. Sorry you're starting to feel bad. I was hoping you'd be lucky like me!

Moni: You're getting so close! Good for you for putting your foot down and getting that dresser together. I'm sure you'll feel so much better when you can organize everything.

BabyW: Glad the dinner was fun. I knew exactly who you meant with the mocs and shirts. Sorry to hear Jack has so many teeth coming in. No fun. But that's awesome his wellness appointment went perfect. Car seats are so expensive but obviously it is soooo important. I've heard great things about both strollers. Might be good to take Jack to Buy Buy Baby and see how he does on the rumble. 

Beagle: You're so on top of things. Sorry DH is leaving soon, hope you get to make great progress before he goes. My due date had consistently been 10/17 at the last one based on the measurements the doc said 10/16. But I figure it is all rather fluid. Are your maternity pants the sort with the elastic in the side? Most of the ones my friend gave me are the pants with the full panel and the crotch is around my knees.
I can fit into all of my jeans but some of my work pants are getting a tad tight. I've just been wearing dresses. 

JKB: Glad things are dissipating. I hope it stops all together so you can finally relax!

Hi to everyone else!

We had a great weekend where I was sad for it to end. Love those kind. I got to a yoga class Saturday morning and knocked out a run. It's been awhile since I could do both. We went to dinner with our neighbors and friends and then out for drinks with four of our other friends. They all know I'm pregnant, two found out for the first time Saturday, and it was fun to chat about it. I stayed out until 1 a.m. I was proud of myself :thumbup:

We actually put our crib together this weekend. It's a Baby Bellini crib we've had for a few years. Our friend's mom works at the store and it was a floor model. We were worried it might be drop side so we put it together to check. It isn't, so free $1,000 crib for the win. It isn't totally my style anymore but it is well made and solid. It's the Vanessa if anyone cares. Only downside is that it is a creamy ivory that clashes with the trim and blinds in the rooms, which are pure white. We're going to have to paint it because it will drive me crazy. But I found some nontoxic milk paint by Lullaby that is supposed to be great for cribs. Anyone have experience with it?

I want a vintage/antique dresser for the nursery and we enjoy antiquing so Saturday and Sunday we hit up a few new to us spots. Some hits, some misses. No dresser yet. But we have lots and lots of time.


----------



## beaglemom

My pants are the full panel. Right now I found it down and wear it like a belly band. Does well. Figured the full panel would feel best as I progress.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I seriously have some meds left over (just not sure what) so if you decide to do another round, let me know. I'll send you everything. Hope you're feeling better today.

Amy - WOW. I can't believe there's only one in there! Congratulations! One is plenty, right? :)

Moni - I think it's good that you're putting your foot down. I would feel the same way. I'm sure you just want everything in place so you don't have to think about it when the baby comes.

JKB - Glad to hear that the bleeding is slowing.

Booger - I hope the nausea isn't TOO bad for you. Just eat whatever you can to make you feel better - don't stress out about that.

Erin - Oooh. Camper shopping sounds fun. We go camping once a year but we only have a tent. A camper would be much nicer with a newborn. :)

Babyw - Your poor little DD with all of those teeth. Must be painful.

Sars - That's great about the free crib! You can definitely make it yours with a little bit of paint. My mom is buying our crib for us. We've been looking around a bit but they all seem so huge and the baby's room isn't that big. I'm sure we'll find something soon.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - Ikea has a greats cribs that are smaller in size. That's where I wanted mine but husband didn't like it...so bought mine online at Walmart. I don't really care for the larger furniture. I wanted to keep it simple...just my style. I think the larger heavy stuff is beautiful...but I prefer the other.

Speaking of meds, I stopped my estrogen & progesterone. So anyone on crinone please let me know. I only have a few, but I don't want to toss them. I planned to use it up but my dr gave me a look like no, just stop...you don't need it. So I did.

Terri - I hope you are feeling better today. Sometimes a night of sleep helps. I don't want you to give up, but I know your anxiety. I will be paying for this kid for a while. But that is my situation...everyone is different. We were okay taking on the debt. But I know you hate all that over your head. Good luck lady...let us know how the appt goes today.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi everyone,
Whew, what a weekend.

DH started complaining of a toothache on Thursday, got an appointment with his dentist for Tuesday. Then the pain got worse Friday night, he couldn't stand it. I had some leftover Oxycontin from a surgery, so he took it. He woke up Saturday to horrible pain still. We were just trying to get through the weekend with the Oxy, but he couldn't eat, couldn't sleep, and his cheek starting swelling. I felt so bad because I was pretty helpless, nothing I did made his pain go away. Sunday morning the right side of his face was twice its normal size. We called his dentist who got us an 8am Monday appointment and called in more pain meds. So yesterday morning, we went into the dentist, she took one look and said, "you need to get to an oral surgeon, NOW." So we drove to an oral surgeon who had to 'squeeze us in' on an emergency basis (in other words, wait around forever until they can see him). Finally after waiting for like 2 hours in the waiting room, they took him back and had to extract a molar and drain the infection. Poor guy, he was in so much pain, I've never seen him like that. But luckily he felt a million times better after they took out the tooth. So I spent the weekend and all Monday taking care of him, running to the pharmacy, getting him different kinds of soup (which he didn't eat) and ice cream. He's at home now, sleeping. His cheek is still ginormous, but hopefully the swelling will subside. Needless to say, it was a miserable weekend, and not quite the solo weekend I had envisioned.

In the meantime, I feel like getting pregnant or trying to get pregnant was all a dream. It's hard to explain, but thinking about all the meds and procedures, it's like, did I actually go through all of that, or was it just a dream? Hehe. It feels like an experience that is a million miles away from me. Trying to stay positive. Argh. Appointment is Wed., which again, feels like a million miles away. Whatever.

Terri - I'm so sorry your insurance $ ran out. That is so annoying and frustrating. I meant to say - yay for your trip to Seattle in Sept! Since you used to live here, you know how gorgeous Seattle is in Sept. Our summers seem to last into Sept usually, the last few years its been unseasonably hot at that time. Are you guys staying in downtown? Do you have any activities planned yet?

Booger - yay for hearing the heartbeat. How special! I hear you on the casual environment. You probably guessed that North Face, Patagonia, etc. rules over here in Seattle area. We spend a lot of time in Winthrop (central/east WA) and it's really country, probably similar to Montana - skiing in the winter, rodeos, ranches, etc.

Amy - Awe, only one?! Hehe. Just kidding. I'm glad you've got a healthy one, and it will be less stress with one than with twins.

Erin - A camper sounds awesome! If we lived in FL we would camp more often. It seems that camping in the northwest always results in rain. I have bad memories of camping with my family as a kid and all huddling under a tarp waiting for the rain to end. My parents now have an RV and they love it. They take it for little weekend trips throughout the summer. 

BabyW - Awe, that sounds so cute how excited Jack gets for his grandparents. He sounds like such a good boy! I would love to have a dual stroller if we had 2 kids, but I can see how it would be tough to maneuver.

Sars - yay for the maternity clothes and free crib! There are so many expenses with a baby so wherever you can get free stuff, it helps!

Beagle - sorry you'll be without your hubs for a week.

Jkb - glad the bleeding has subsided!

Moni - good for you for taking a stand on the crib! Time is flying!

Hi to Kfs, knitgirl, Jen, brighteyez, and anyone else I might have missed!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy, I am so happy to hear all is good in there!! And yeah for Nov babies!! I am the 26th :)

Sars, I know I need to take Jack to BBB and try out the Rumble, also heard new UBV is coming out Oct and they have a better configuration for their rumble seat. I might just buy the rumble and upgrade if it's a great improvement in Oct....can always sell mine on CL and splurge for a new one since I have bot mine on CL knowing our needs could change soon. I just couldn't rationalize spending over $800 if we were going to have a 2nd baby and the stroller might not be what I need. Dh makes fun of me for being so financially conservative, but that's how I am.

Terri, I too have 1 syringe of Ganirelix left if you need it.

How's everyone doing today?

Does anyone's RE take donated meds? Mine does...I wonder if we should gather what we have if we are not going to use it before it expires and choose a place to donate it if no one on here needs it. Just an idea.


----------



## jkb11

Lady- so sorry hubby is so sick! Hope he is feeling better. I get what you're saying about ivf feeling like it was just a dream. I was thinking the other day how it took so long to get here and now it's past. Hopefully we will feel the same when we are holding our little ones in the future. Hope Wednesday comes fast for you and you get nothing but positive news at your appt.

SARS- congrats on the free crib! I'm sure once it is a color you like it will be like a custom one you picked! 

Terri- been thinking about you today. Hope today is better and you got a good report at you appt. hang in there girl. Remember on top of the stress of the whole situation the meds take our emotions on a roller coaster ride. Not to excuse your hubby if he isn't attempting to meet you half way. But unfortunately sometimes men can be shits:) for example on the second to last day of the antibiotics course I discovered my husband hadn't been taking his, after I had text or called him to remind him of every single dose. At the time, I lost it because, outside of providing his sample that was all he had to do. Everyone handles things differently. Maybe your husband just needs the child to actually be born in order to change his habits. *hugs* 

Erin- camper shopping would be so fun! Y'all will make some great memories over the years!!

Beagle hope the time goes by fast for you while hubby is gone. My husband is usually never gone more than a few days. I always enjoy the first couple but then start missing him.

Afm- bleeding has almost been nonexistent today!:) I work 13 hours tomorrow so hope it stays that way. I even ventured out to get maternity clothes today. I haven't gained any weight yet, I have actually lost but last summer I cleared out my closet so I had nothing to wear for warm weather so I figured I might as well go ahead and get them. Can I just say ouch! They were pricey$$$ the designer stuff was at the front of the store and the normal label stuff at the back but $235 for a pair of Jean capris! I mean seriously you will wear them maybe 5 months at best. I didn't get them I stuck to maxi dresses, that were affordable. I did online shopping last night and got some really good deals from pink blush maternity. They had an extra 30% off everything. But it ended last night.


----------



## jkb11

Babywhisperer said:


> Amy, I am so happy to hear all is good in there!! And yeah for Nov babies!! I am the 26th :)
> 
> Sars, I know I need to take Jack to BBB and try out the Rumble, also heard new UBV is coming out Oct and they have a better configuration for their rumble seat. I might just buy the rumble and upgrade if it's a great improvement in Oct....can always sell mine on CL and splurge for a new one since I have bot mine on CL knowing our needs could change soon. I just couldn't rationalize spending over $800 if we were going to have a 2nd baby and the stroller might not be what I need. Dh makes fun of me for being so financially conservative, but that's how I am.
> 
> Terri, I too have 1 syringe of Ganirelix left if you need it.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> Does anyone's RE take donated meds? Mine does...I wonder if we should gather what we have if we are not going to use it before it expires and choose a place to donate it if no one on here needs it. Just an idea.


I'm not sure if my office takes donations but I have several friends going thru ivf so, I have given my stuff to them. I swear infertility is huge in healthcare. I honestly think enviromental factors play a big part for us. (I.e. Ct scan, X-ray equipment, meds that we come in contact with such as chemo...)


----------



## beaglemom

jkb also look online at motherhood maternity...they have good deals sometimes. Check out walmart & target online as well. And if you dare, try ebay...I got a lot of stuff at ebay. I also got a lot of casual tops at a place called Burkes Outlet...not sure if you have those. But when you go out just ask if they have maternity...it is usually a tiny corner that is hard to find.


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, yay for a great scan, wuhu!! I just knew everything was going to be fine!:happydance: Sorry for the blood clot, ugh. But at least you know, and you won't have to panic when you see spotting, right? 

Moni, good for you putting your foot down with DH, hehe! I'm telling you, that sounds exactly like something my DH would do. I could see him insisting on something, and then expecting me to handle it after the fact, haha. He would totally plan something just like your DH did.

terri, how's the appt go today?? Are you feeling better?

sars, yay for a free crib!! Wow, that's some great luck! I, too, love the vintage furniture look... I've been seeing lots of it on Pinterest and it catches my eye every time. Not sure what we'll end up with just yet, but I've had that in the front of my mind.

LadySosa, so sorry about DH's tooth pain! Mouth pain is the WORST. It's so hard to enjoy anything when you get all that pain and swelling right up in your head. Can't eat, can barely even drink right, and sometimes it causes massive headaches too. No fun at all. Can't wait to hear how your appt goes.... I'm excited that you're moving forward!

beagle, I actually went into Motherhood Maternity the other day. I'm getting to a point where I simply can't fit into any of my other clothes, and I'm super uncomfortable in them. It felt great to buy some new things and pull on pants that fit the way they're supposed to, haha. They have some plain t-shirts that are so super soft and comfy, so I bought a few of those too. They had cute jeans, shorts, dresses, etc. And I bought some of their "Belly Belts". They just button right onto the existing buttons on regular (non-maternity) pants so that you can wear your own pants for longer. I planned on getting some belly bands, but they didn't have the ones I was looking for, so I'll just get those somewhere else. 

jkb, I'm happy your bleeding has stopped! I know that's a huge relief for you.

Hi kfs!! And hi to everyone else too! We haven't heard from a few, so i hope everyone is doing okay...

AFM, still nothing to report, but feeling chatty today, so decided to take a break. :) Speaking of due dates, since this came up, my due date changed really early on too. Our little guy was growing three days ahead of schedule from the very beginning, and they told me that they go by measurements instead of the day of transfer. So they moved it from 8/25 to 8/22.

Btw, I have an interesting question for you girls (whoever cares to answer).... This is a controversial issue, so feel free to not answer if you don't want to. I just figured since we're all friends here and nobody here judges anyone else, that it would be interesting to hear. Who here plans on vaccinating, and who doesn't? Like i said, do not feel obligated to answer if you don't want to. I'm just super curious because my best friend isn't vaccinating her second child for all the reasons you've probably all heard about. I was kinda surprised, because I dont know that many people who don't vaccinate.... but then it got me to thinking, well I'm friends with a ton of girls on the forums, so I wonder about them! :)


----------



## sars930

KFS: I don't know what sort of budget you have for a new crib, but Stokke has a great small space crib called the Sleepi. It is definitely pricey but great for small rooms. Our nursery is tiny, tiny, tiny. It's our third bedroom and currently there's a twin bed and my husband's CD collection. (He has a deadline to get them all iTunes matched and out of the house. I'm talking thousands of CDs). We put the crib together with everything still in there. While it is super crowded, it actually made me feel better because it oddly enough feels like there is more space than I thought.

LadySosa: Your poor hubs. There is nothing like tooth pain. I'm glad he was able to get in to see a doc quickly. I had a reinfected root canal and it took me 2 weeks to get in to an endodontist and forever for the meds to work. Sorry you didn't get your relaxing weekend. I hope you're still hanging in there. Your appointment is already almost here!

JKB: Yay on almost no bleeding! Let's hope it continues. I've been floored by the price on some maternity stuff. Since I got so much free clothes, I admit I've been tempted to splurge a little on a nice pair of jeans or work pants. I'm a big believer is price-per-wear. Although, I've never bought myself a designer pair of jeans so the first ones won't be maternity. I wouldn't be surprised if you're on to something with the exposure in health care. 

BabyW: You found your first UppaBaby on Craig's List? My parents live in Center City Philly in a young neighborhood so I stalk their CL regularly and have alerts set up for things. I'm open to getting lots on there. No need to waste money. I know my doctor does take donations. I have been planning on bringing my meds, needles etc. I've just been a bit superstitious and wanted to wait a little longer. 

Erin: I forgot to mention that your camper shopping sounds awesome. DH and I would love to one day rent an RV and go all over the country. That's a long ways off of course =) My house is a real mix of vintage, Ikea and Pottery Barn. And I've found the stuff I picked up on the side of the road and refinished/repainted wears a lot better than my Pottery Barn stuff often.

I'm definitely in the vaccinate camp. Only reason I wouldn't be would be if my child had some sort of medical reason, immune suppression issues etc., that made it dangerous. Pennsylvania makes it pretty easy for parents to not vaccinate, they just have to claim a religious exemption with no proof, and it scares me a bit. I wish we had more stringent laws. Herd immunity is very important, especially for little ones that can't protect themselves. Just my two cents.


----------



## beaglemom

I am for vaccinating. However when it comes to my pets I am the opposite. One of my dogs is sick & cannot get vaccinated. We think it may have been originally caused by getting vaccinated. He only gets rabies because it is the law. My other animals are vaccinated but I don't like it. It is widely known they are over vaccinated because the research is just not there to support doing it less right now. Also a difference with kids is they are not routinely vaccinated like dogs. I am not 100% on that, but I think most vaccines are one time. On another note, I do not get a flu shot. I don't usually get sick, so I don't want to mess with that. I do feel as a society we have become a little germophobic...using sanitizer constantly. Things like that actually break down your immune system. Your body does need to fight some things off on its own.

Having said all this, I will admit I have more research to do on the subject.

I am curious on people's views on circumcision. I want to leave it up to my husband as the man, but I am the mom. I do not want an unnecessary procedure. Even my mom said he didn't see the point in it. My husband just says do it. We have both agreed to research more & be open to the other's thoughts & feelings. So no idea where we will land on that.


----------



## jkb11

My personal opinion is for getting kids immunized. I work in a large pediatric emergency department so we see the sickest of the sick kids. I can say from first hand experience when the children get sick that are not vaccinated it can be bad:( by the time they make it to us they usually end up with IV antibiotics and a lumbar puncture to ensure they don't have meningitis.
As far as circumcision goes, I had I hard time sending my son to be circumcised when he was born but the babies actually tolerate it pretty well. In my hospital we provide them something called sweetease. Basically, it is sugared water:) you put a few drops on the tip of the pacy and the sucking is soothing to newborns and the sugared water will release endorphins. I have seen some babies not even cry during the procedure. On the flip side of that I will warn you to know your pediatrician that will be doing the procedure. Make sure they are experienced and have a good record;) my reasoning for being for circumcision is also due to infection risk. When we get a baby with fever we have to do a in/out urine cath because UTI is a big cause of fever in babies and if left untreated it can make them septic. 
Don't want to push my opinions off on anyone else, just want to share the possibility of test and treatments that many kids have to go thru.


----------



## terripeachy

Just popping in to say that I think retrieval will be on Saturday. Good thing I ordered two more needles of ganirelix because I think that is exactly what I will need. Phew!

I have a meeting for the next 2 hours and then I can catch up. Hope you guys are doing ok.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:

*Terri *- Hooray for Saturday retrieval!! Are you feeling any better? These cycles are so stressful in and of themselves that anything that adds more stress to them just makes things unbearable. Hang in there!! I hate seeing you stressed and sad. :hugs:

*jkb* - Hooray for no bleeding! Did you make it through your 13-hour shift successfully with no problems?? By the way, I think your insight as a nurse is very helpful.

*sars* - Wow!! That's a lot of CDs. DH better get moving. Your crib sounds lovely. I think DH might attempt to make ours but not totally sure yet. Our friend made his daughters so we can steal his plans. It was so beautiful with the wood that he chose to use. I guess it just depends on time more than anything.

*Erose* - Glad you took some time for yourself yesterday to check in with us!! Busy month is almost over?? I mean, do things calm down right away in April?? I hope so.

*babywhisperer * - All this stroller talk is mind boggling to me. I guess I'm just a dummy but I have no idea about brands, types, etc. I mean, I guess I have never really looked into them either. Guess I need to start thinking about that stuff. I get overwhelmed quickly when I do start looking into things so then I just kind of shut down. All I know is I need a running stroller - I plan to find a used one if possible. I do know about some of those options that are out there. 

*LadySosa* - OUCH!! Poor DH. That sounds miserable. I hope he is feeling much better soon. Let us know how your appointment goes today if you're up to it later. Good luck!!!

*Beagle* - Wahoo on getting to stop your estrogen and progesterone!!! I can't wait to stop. I keep forgetting to take my estrogen at night. I have to take it in the morning and in the evening and I've been so tired lately I just forget my evening dose. It hasn't been too often but I can't wait to not have to remember to take all these medications.

:hi: to everyone else!!!

I am pro-vaccinate all the way. I'll stop there and not get on my soapbox.

Both of my hips now have numb spots from all the PIO shots. It isn't painful, just a small area on each hip that is numb. The plan is to halve my dose of PIO starting Friday and start on Crinone. Initially, I didn't want to deal with the Crinone at all but now that my hips have done this, I guess I'm ready.

Oh, and I guess I feel comfortable enough now after hearing the heartbeat last week to tell you all that we are having a baby GIRL!!! :pink:


----------



## LadySosa

OH wow Booger!!! Wahoo! I am so, so excited for you!! Awe, a little girl. :) I always get so teary when you guys tell me about good news/genders/hearing the heartbeat. When my coworker played the recording of the heartbeat for me, I got teary! I guess I'm a cryer. But it's just so cool and I know everyone has gone through so much to get to this point. Are you planning all the cutesy pink things for the nursery??


----------



## beaglemom

Booger, that is awesome!!! Let me know if you want my leftover crinone...just shoot me a message with your address. I know you wanted team yellow, but I bet it feels so awesome to know! One of the PGS benefits (one of many).

I did not really research much as far as cribs & all that. I am not all about spending crazy money. So I knew I wanted a 3 wheel stroller (just a basic you find in department stores) with a carrier to start. I found an Eddie Bauer at Target 70% off. So I paid about $80 for a $300 stroller. The crib & furnitutre, I knew my color & I wanted cheap. So that's what I did. Bottles, I have no idea. I get the idea it is hit & miss. I buy some when I see clearance. I added the ones that work with my pump to my registry. Oh & the pump was the same thing...70% off at Target. It is a really nice one. I didn't know what my insurance would cover, so I just bought it. Besides I wasn't even pregnant so I wouldn't have been covered for it then.

Now I just looked at a couple of daycares. Yikes...that is scary for me. I got some info & was told to wait until the summer to get put on the list & do a tour. Fine by me...I don't want to think about it anymore right now.


----------



## beaglemom

If I was having a girl, I would totally go all pink! Pink & purple! White furniture. Some women don't like that...but I would love it. Oh & so many cute clothes!!! Boys have super cute stuff too.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning everyone!

Terri - yay for retrieval only a few days away! Are your ovaries feeling huge? Are you uncomfortable? I hope you are feeling better and that hubs is being supportive.

Sars - I love the description of your house! I love CL, I've got some fantastic bargains on there. But it seems you have to constantly check it to find something good/cheap. Sometimes I chuckle and the prices people want for ugly, old things - it's ridiculous. I got this great idea that I was going to buy a good quality set of chairs off CL then have them re-upholstered. I priced everything out and realized for the same price I could get a new pair. So I gave up on that. I wish I could shop more on CL, DH is a total germaphobe. He refuses to bring anything "used" into the house. He is such a snob! I got him to come around to a coffee table I got off CL, but anything that we sit on or basically touch regularly, it MUST be new. 

Jkb - I agree, your insight as a nurse is super helpful!

I am pro vaccination as well. The way I look at it, doctors and researchers have put a lot of time, money, and energy into researching vaccinations over the past hundred years or so. I'm not going to sit here and pretend that because I did some Google searches I now know more than those experts. That's how I feel anti-vaccers think...also, I feel that anti-vaccers put other kids at risk. Anyways, hope I didn't offend anyone!

I don't think we will circumcise. We've talked about it a little bit. DH is not circumcised (sorry if that's TMI!) and he's made it through life just fine. Also I don't think I would be able to put my tiny little baby through that. I dunno. I will also mostly leave it up to DH to decide though, since he's the guy.


----------



## booger76

Thanks, ladies! It is very exciting.

Beagle - Thanks for the offer on the Crinone. If I need it, I'll let you know. I have an order coming from Walgreens tomorrow and I think that should get me through. If I start to run low, I'll let you know. But if you know someone else that needs it, go ahead and let them have it by all means!

Lady - I can't wait for you to have good news for us! I agree it's hard not to get emotional when we have good news around here (or to get sad/teary for bad news).


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone for your offers and thoughts. hee hee. I feel okay. I actually don't feel as bloated this time around as I have in times past, so that's a good thing. I'm just ready to get these eggs taken, and find out what the fertilization record is. I'm just super stressed out (worried/concerned/debating) and it has nothing to do with hormones. It has to do with going through this whole process and whether it is really something I want to do. Yeah, nice of me to say that now at this stage of the game, but I'm really just wondering if this is for the best. Maybe I'm setting myself up for failure or being ok with nothing coming back normal. Not sure, really, but if it works fine, if it doesn't, there's my answer, and I can move on. It won't be the worst thing in the world if I don't have a kid. Just sad and disappointing,but at least I'll know that I gave it my all. My husband..not sure he can say that, unfortunately, but that's his demon to deal with. He just better be ready on Saturday to give his sample. That is all I care about right now.

Blah blah..it's all about me...sorry ladies.

Oh and Booger-woohoo on a girl. Terripeachy is a lovely name. :winkwink:


----------



## LadySosa

Terri sorry you're stressing about this. It must be hard to be questioning what you want at this stage of the game. But whatever happens is meant to be, I suppose. 

My FIL was so funny. Yesterday he texted DH at around 3:30 and was like, "Are you guys done at the doctor's yet??" Haha. DH was like, "Dad, that's tomorrow." I was like, Aww! He's more excited about it than I am. Haha. I adore my in-laws. They are so into this process, and so supportive. It can get a little annoying at times though. My FIL will call DH, DH won't pick up. Then he'll call again. Then again. Then he will text: "Cae! What are you doing?" If he doesn't respond, he'll text again: "Cae. Hello?!" (Of course this is all in spanish) Then if they can't get a hold of him for whatever reason they start calling me. It's like, you CANNOT avoid them, even if you try. And they talk at least once a day.


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - YAY A GIRL!! Congratulations!! That is so wonderful!! Did you have a preference either way?

LadySosa - I hope your appointment goes well today. I can't wait to hear what they say.

Terri - I hope you start to feel better. I hate that you're stressed out. But YAY for Saturday. You'll also get to keep your Thursday dinner plans :) So are you going to just freeze your embies and decide what to do later? Or now that your plans have slightly changed, are you thinking of transferring?

I actually have a strong opinion about vaccinating, so I'll explain why. My grandfather had polio. It paralyzed is vocal cords. For most of his life he spoke in a harsh whisper with no vocal cords to carry a speaking voice. People were always whispering behind his back, wondering what was wrong with him, and passing judgment. Later in life due to complications he had to have a permanent trachea put it. This was also very difficult and caused it's own array of issues. All this could have been avoided, something that profoundly effected a majority of his life if the polio vaccine had been available when he was a child. To dismiss the benefits of being vaccinated verses not being vaccinated and to put your child and other people's children at risk for reasons that have no scientific evidence is just foolish. Sorry if I offend anyone this is just my opinion. 

My aunt didn't circumcise either one of my male cousins either and both had issues because of it. One cousin kept getting yeast infections (apparently it's possible for a male to get a yeast infection lol). In his adolescent years, he wasn't keeping the area underneath the foreskin clean enough and kept getting yeast infections. Obviously there were hygiene issues going on but since after a certain age you're not going to be able to go in the bathroom and wash him anymore, I guess this could be an issue. The other cousin, and I don't know why exactly but the foreskin was somehow causing him a lot of pain when he would get an erection. I think there wasn't enough of it to stretch or something. (I know TMI, but I don't know how else to explain it). Anyways, when he was sixteen they had to get him circumcised anyway to fix the problem. But by this point he was almost a grown man and had more skin to cut off. Needless to say he was really mad that his mom didn't do it when he was a baby where he wouldn't remember lol. On the other hand, my DH isn't circumcised and it's never been an issue at all. However, now that I'm freaked out that problems could possibly pop up later on, I would definitely circumcise a boy if we had one.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - I am undecided...but I think you have a benefit in your case because your husband has experience & would be able to help educate your son on how to take care of himself. My husband is circumsized, so he really has no knowledge the other way. I think a lot of men go with what they know when it comes to what to do with their baby.


----------



## LadySosa

Agree, it seems like most men go with what they know. Another story that may be TMI...

My boyfriend in high school/college was not circumcised. One time we were fooling around in a bath (so no natural lubrication), and his skin ripped back off of his penis a bit. Needless to say, he was in a tremendous amount of pain, there was blood everywhere. It was awful. That memory does stick in my mind when considering which option. Although I hate to think about my future baby "fooling around" and getting an erection. Ack! (here's hoping for a girl, hehe)

Amy - that is a very insightful story about your grandfather. Another good argument to vaccinate. It sounds like we have all pro-vaccers here on the thread!


----------



## Amy1976

My DH actually wants to circumcise our son as well. So we actually agree about that. I'm not sure why, especially since he isn't. I should bring it up again, I wonder if he wishes he had been and that's why he wants his son to be? I never asked him that question.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh booger, a girl, how exciting!!! I'm so glad you shared with us! :thumbup: I'll add the girl stork to your name on the front page.

Terri, I'm happy to hear that your ER is on Saturday. You mentioned you have plans on Friday, right? So that worked out good. :) You mentioned with all the expenses popping up, that you aren't going to batch now... are you still feeling like that today? And does that mean that you'll be having a fresh transfer and having the PGS results overnighted? Or are you still going to freeze the ones you get this time and let the PGS results come in when they will?

Its fun seeing everyone's opinion on things. I am a pro-vaxxer as well. I did a ton of research on the topic, and still came to the conclusion that we will def vaccinate, even with all the scary stories. The doctor that wrote the report (that was debunked) on vaccines causing autism, did lose his license. You should see some of the stuff Wiki exposed about him. It was an interesting read, and made me feel completely fine about vaccinating! Its not just about that though... I believe in science, and considering how far we've come in this new world with modern medicine, I personally can't imagine why we'd want to take a step BACK and just stop vaccinating our children. 

As for circumcising, I'm still undecided, but leaning toward doing it. Like a couple of you, my DH is not circumcised. He's never had an issue, but I'm still undecided. I want to do it because I want to make his life a little easier, and I just assumed it would be easier if he is circumcised. In the end, I figured my DH would know better than I would, so I brought it up to him. Here's the funny thing... I figured he'd be totally against doing it, but he surprised me by saying he wanted to think about it. Just the fact that he's an uncircumcised male thinking about circumcising his son, does make me wonder then if he feels that it might be easier on the kid too. So we'll see.


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-Thinking about your future son made me crack up. Like, a belly laugh. HA!!HA!! Thanks for that. Eager to hear your report too.

Amy-Aww..I'm sad to hear about your grandfather. What a life he led. We're still planning to do the genetic testing and doing a frozen transfer as soon as possible if we do have chromosomally normal embryos (the nurse said I'd be back on BCP for only two weeks vs. three). Oh, and I made dinner plans forgetting that I had to work second shift, so my plans were rescheduled and now I'll just be working Thursday night. I'll be going in late tomorrow which will be nice. Fun is ready to go see the vet in the morning, and then he'll be put up for adoption afterwards. I wrote a great profile for him, and he's grown up and ready to go. We will really miss him, though.

ERose-We posted at the same time. I am not willing to do any more cycles because of cost and frustration, so whatever we get is it. If for some reason they are freaking out and want me to do a Day 3 transfer, I don't think I can because I'm not going to be taking Estrace for my lining. I will ask the nurse about it though. hmmm..maybe I should take it just in case. Now I'm freaking out. HA!!HA!! I do have leftover pills, thankfully.


----------



## ERosePW

So terri, I know you're not very excited and you're in a bad place right now mentally... But I can't help but be super excited for you. You're on my mind every day.:flower: I can't wait for the PGS results, and I'm going to be on the edge of my seat when you have a chromosomally normal embie transferred in and we all get to wait for the BFP. 

Oh, and don't get worried or anxious! I dont think you'd have to do a day3 transfer since you didnt have to with your other IVF cycles, right? I think you'll have a few make it to day5. But i suppose you could talk to your RE and ask her if she wants you to take whatever meds you'd need for a fresh transfer, just in case it came to that, if that would make you feel better.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - the good thing about the estrogen is it is cheap & insurance should cover under your regular prescription plan...mine does. Good luck Sat...happy thoughts!

I wonder if some men who are not circumsized say to do it because of the stigma...seems like I have heard there is a stigma around it...not sure. Don't you wish this was the hardest parenting decision we will be faced with?


----------



## terripeachy

Change of plans-trigger tonight (so I wasted the $300 on Ganirelix) and retrieval Friday. I'm calling out sick on Friday and will have to tell my coworker that we'll have to work on our project on Monday. I was excited to work on it too. 

Anyway, the nurse said I can start taking meds just in case I need to transfer on Day 5 and if the lab people can't get a biopsy for one reason or another I'll be ready to transfer. My place is really cutting back on 3-day transfers because they are not finding as much success with them. I feel better having my body ready to go and then I can stop taking meds if I do have them sent out for biopsy. I have made it to day 5 the past two times so I should stop being such a ninny about it. I think I'm done whining for the week. Thanks for listening and bearing with me through this. It means a lot to me to have you guys. :cry:


----------



## LadySosa

Awe, Terri, don't worry about us! We're here for support! For the record, you don't sound whiny AT ALL. I'm glad you're having the retrieval one day sooner. The sooner the better, right? Even if it's just by a day. GL on the trigger!!


----------



## sars930

Wow Booger congrats on a girl!!!! That is soooo exciting. I really, really, really needed some happy good news today. That is so awesome DH might build your crib. My hubs is not the least bit handy. AT ALL. Our crib was very hard to get the rails in and he stayed calm the entire time, a rarity in a home improvement project. He joked he must be really growing up. I'm a crazy researcher and we're going for the Bob SE Revolution. It's awesome for jogging and great for an urban neighborhood like ours with lots of pavers, roots, etc. It is light and that portable but it you want something good on rugged terrain my friends rave about it. It is pricey but they pop up on CL all the time at good prices. Given how much DH and I run it's a no brainer for us.

LadySosa: Your in-laws sound super sweet. But i bet that can get maddening too. Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes today! I've gotten into CL sometimes out of necessity. I sometimes wish my husband wasn't so cheap on furniture. His eyes always boggle out of his head if we look somewhere nice.

Amy: That's so sad about your grandfather.

Terri: I'm glad you have your ER scheduled. I truly hope you get some answers and the outcome you want in your heart. You've been on such a roller coaster so your emotions are totally understandable. Sending good prayers and vibes your way.

I do find the circumcision issue a tricky one. Lots of un spouses on here. I know my parents didn't do my brother and as far as I know he's had no issues. I feel a little odd asking. My boyfriend in college wasn't. He told me ahead of time but I don't know how obvious it would've been to me initially as he was pretty ready to go the first time I saw it. It definitely didn't bother me. DH is mixed on it. He is but funny enough I had to tell him, yes you most definitely are.

I've had a truly, truly awful day. My company laid off half of my newsroom today. This is after we went through a similar blood bath last April. We just finally had hit our stride in our reorganization. To go through this again is truly devastating. I'm grateful to be employed still but also feeling guilty, scared and not so sure I even wan to work here. I have a week to decide if I accept the offer to work at our new company. (We're being spun off again.) I do feel backed into a corner in that to get FMLA you need to be at a company for a year. My DH's job is also intact. Thankfully, he has a good lead, on what would be a big step up at a new newspaper company. But it is an hour and a half from our house in a very expensive area. So, I'm feeling guilty for having a job when so many good people lost theirs and also guilty for not being sure I even want this job anymore.


----------



## beaglemom

SARS - sorry for the job stress. I hope everything works out. It is always sad to see layoffs. 

Terri - good luck on retrieval. I hope you get a good report.

So I had brown cm yesterday. I wasn't concerned. I figured it was from my pap on Friday. Well last night before bed I wiped and it was pink/red. I told my husband and he played Dr Google which was nice. He told me all the things about it being normal. My abdomen also feels tender. Each time I went to the bathroom it got lighter. This morning it is almost gone. I am not going to call the Dr unless I see it again. I think the tenderness is my body going through a change. Maybe a growth spurt or something. And last night when I wiped I felt a little dry. So maybe there was just some irritation. We will see how the day goes.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm sorry that you're not feeling optimistic. I know how much you've been through so I totally get it. That said, I'M going to be optimistic for you! So, you're doing a fresh transfer, right?

Beagle/Sars - Thanks for the tips about the smaller cribs ladies. I'll definitely look into it.

Sars - That's so awful about your company. I've been through a similar situation so I totally understand. For us, we were laid off but they did a complete re-org and opened up positions with "new descriptions." So, we had to decide whether to apply for these or not. And if we did, we had to go through an 8-hour interview at an external assessment center. Yeah - it was absolute insanity. Anyway, maybe it would be good to just stay put until the baby's born. You can always make a decision after that.

Beagle - I had similar spotting after my pap and it freaked me out, too. I think you're handling it fine, though. I wouldn't worry unless it continues. OMG daycare. I'm sooo behind with that, too, but I know that I really need to start researching. The one that I really wanted is filled up (a few of my friends go there). There's also a possibility that my FIL will watch the baby 1-2 days a week but I'm nervous about him feeling obligated so I really want to think that one over.

LadySosa - That's terrible about your DHs tooth. Tooth pain is always so painful. I hope he's feeling better.

Booger - Yaaaay! A girl. Congratulations! And not sure if I said yet but congratulations on hearing the heartbeat! Absolutely amazing. Oh, and I'm the same as you when it comes to strollers and different baby items. I am clueless and become easily overwhelmed. I also have a lot of women in my life so I'm kind of scared to even ask their opinions because I'm sure they'll be conflicting. I'll make sure to ask them separately, one at a time. :)

Amy - Wow. Thanks for sharing your grandfather's story. I'm so sorry for him. Hmm. That's interesting that your DH agrees with circumcision even though he's not. I'd be curious to hear why.

As for me, it's a yes for both vaccinating and circumcision. My appointment went well yesterday, although slightly annoying because that office seriously takes FOREVER. I was there for 2 1/2 hours, most of the time waiting. The baby is weighing 1 pound and right on schedule. He/she was upside down so all we could really see was its butt. :) I still have placenta previa but he seems to think it will move based on what he's seeing. But that means STILL no BDing until my next appointment, which is in 4 weeks. That part's really frustrating people!


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks, kfs. I think it was th pap...even though that was Friday. I think it just took some time to show. The spotting seems to be brown cm again...so waiting it out. I am going to ask a couple of girls at work what they think about the tenderness in my abdomen. But I really just think little guy is stretching himself out. I also have not been great about water. So I brought my big bottle in today. I think I will also buy some cranberry juice. I have been going to the bathroom a lot at night...I don't think it is a UTI, but my family is prone to them, so it wouldn't hurt to add that to my regimine.

I really thought since the all day nausea stopped I was headed for a break. But I guess the 1st T is always harder. I was crying last night. Just the spotting & pain. The pain did not make me cry, it was just the overwhelming discomfort. I do fine all day, then by the end of the day my back starts to ache & when I get home I just need to rest all night. Makes me feel like a bum because I really wanted to start getting some activity in.

kfs - congrats on another good u/s...when should you be able to find out the gender? Or are you not finding out?


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! 

Booger- yay! Welcome to team pink! I was wrong. I thought you were having a boy. So happy for you either is great!!

SARS- hope the hard times at your job settle down. I can only imagine the stress that would go with layoffs either personal or close friends. 

Kfs- hope the Previa corrects itself. That's cute that baby only gave y'all a butt shot:) yay for hitting the one pound mark.

Terri- thinking of you and sending you the best wishes for retrieval. We are here for you and don't mind you venting at all. having a support group makes a difference when being faced with challenges in life, ivf/ infertility is a huge challenge. It helps when you can vent to other people who have been there. 

Beagle- hope the spotting stays away. its understandable that the pap would cause it. I would still just let your dr know, just because they are getting our $$$ to insure we bring our lil one into the world safe and sound. I'm just also thinking about you recently stoping your hormone therapy. 

Lady- I can't wait for your appt report! Hope hubby is feeling better! 

Question for you gals that are further along... When did you start feeling baby move?


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I did decide to call my dr & let them know. Honestly I am not concerned. But I think it is important to note it. She told me if it stays brown no issue but call back if red. She agrees probably the pap & also the tenderness not enough water. She said I can take some advil for the discomfort & to drink a ton of fluids today. She also said to take it easy today...which is no issue...my boss is gone so I expect to stay at my desk all day. And she said pelvic rest for 10 days. I have a liner on today but I honestly don't think I will need it.

We have not been having sex & I think this will delay things further! But neither of us seem to be complaining.

jkb - are you feeling anything? I think I have heard 15-17 weeks. My little brat is also not cooperating with my doppler so I am still not able to find the heartbeat. Which would have been nice last night.


----------



## jkb11

beaglemom said:


> Yes I did decide to call my dr & let them know. Honestly I am not concerned. But I think it is important to note it. She told me if it stays brown no issue but call back if red. She agrees probably the pap & also the tenderness not enough water. She said I can take some advil for the discomfort & to drink a ton of fluids today. She also said to take it easy today...which is no issue...my boss is gone so I expect to stay at my desk all day. And she said pelvic rest for 10 days. I have a liner on today but I honestly don't think I will need it.
> 
> We have not been having sex & I think this will delay things further! But neither of us seem to be complaining.
> 
> jkb - are you feeling anything? I think I have heard 15-17 weeks. My little brat is also not cooperating with my doppler so I am still not able to find the heartbeat. Which would have been nice last night.

I'm just anxious to start feeling her:flower: I'm expecting to feel movement around 16 weeks. I didn't try a Doppler until 11weeks and 4 days when I had the first bad bleed. I was able to get the heart rate but it took a minute to find it and it was with the one at work so it is a hospital grade. I tried sending my hubby to babies r us to buy one that day and he looked at the reviews and it said greater than 28 weeks. This early on a week can make huge difference.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, i'm so sorry for the spotting and all the other discomfort. With the doppler, did you try putting it super, super low? My little guy is very low... I have a very faint scar from uterine surgery 4 years ago, and it's well below the bikini line, and if i put my doppler on that scar, that's when I get the heartbeat. When the nurse does it at my OB's office, she always initially places it about an inch higher, and i always have to tell her to go lower. Just that inch makes all the difference. Maybe that would work for ya'. Its still early for you, so it could just be that you need another week or so, but you could try it.

jkb, I haven't started feeling my little dude yet, but the ultrasound tech at my OB's office said since it's my first pregnancy, I may not feel him until around 20 weeks. The nurse seemed to think between 18-20. My little sister is on her second pregnancy, and she felt this one at 16 weeks, but her first pregnancy she didn't feel until 20 weeks. I'm ready now too!! I can't wait to feel him! Hehe! 

kfs, so glad the appt went well yesterday. :) I had to giggle that your LO would only show his/her butt, haha! That is TOO cute. Sorry about the no BD'ing though.

sars, so sorry about all the icky job stuff going on. :( There's nothing worse than feeling unsettled or indecisive about a job decision. My company is getting ready to split as well, but its actually a good thing. I work in Legal at a software company. Ten years ago, the company I worked for merged with another software giant, and it was a dumb move. Ten years later, they're figuring that out! I just found out that I'll be going with the company I originally worked for, and that's good news in my book, because we were all happy campers in those days. I hope you guys figure everything out and can feel good about it!

Well, terri, sounds like a great plan to me!! I really think your embies will make it to freeze, but great idea to start the meds anyway, just in case! Do you feel a little better about everything?

AFM, I saw my OB yesterday. They never really discussed my last u/s results w/ me, but yesterday they mentioned that the baby had measured even more ahead of schedule than he originally was. She surprised me by saying that yesterday was 18 wks 5 days. What the heck?? I told her, no, I'm only 17 wks 6 days. But she said nope. They've moved my due date up yet another day to 8/21, but that wouldn't account for ALL those days that my ticker is off. What i think happened is that I never adjusted my weeks on my ticker to account for my first due date change. Technically if I went by day of transfer, he would've been due 8/25. Since he was growing 3 days ahead in the beginning, they made it 8/22. And now he's growing even more ahead, so they've moved it to 8/21. So crazy! If we had gotten pregnant naturally, I would be thinking my ovulation date was wrong or something. So weird. So anyway, surprise for me, I'm now considered 18wks 6days as of today. Not sure how to change my ticker...


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Yes I did decide to call my dr & let them know. Honestly I am not concerned. But I think it is important to note it. She told me if it stays brown no issue but call back if red. She agrees probably the pap & also the tenderness not enough water. She said I can take some advil for the discomfort & to drink a ton of fluids today. She also said to take it easy today...which is no issue...my boss is gone so I expect to stay at my desk all day. And she said pelvic rest for 10 days. I have a liner on today but I honestly don't think I will need it.
> 
> We have not been having sex & I think this will delay things further! But neither of us seem to be complaining.
> 
> jkb - are you feeling anything? I think I have heard 15-17 weeks. My little brat is also not cooperating with my doppler so I am still not able to find the heartbeat. Which would have been nice last night.
> 
> I'm just anxious to start feeling her:flower: I'm expecting to feel movement around 16 weeks. I didn't try a Doppler until 11weeks and 4 days when I had the first bad bleed. I was able to get the heart rate but it took a minute to find it and it was with the one at work so it is a hospital grade. I tried sending my hubby to babies r us to buy one that day and he looked at the reviews and it said greater than 28 weeks. This early on a week can make huge difference.Click to expand...

I got the sonoline B on ebay. It is supposed to be hospital grade I think...mid wives can use it. I think it says 10-11 weeks. It doesn't concern me, but would have felt better to hear it last night.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,

Sars - I'm so sorry about the work layoffs. I cannot imagine the kind of somber mood everyone must be in afterward. I think its normal to feel a little guilty as a "survivor" - but just know that you having nothing to feel guilty about. The stress is not good for you now. Hang in there!

Beagle - that is good that you are not getting worried. Best to have a carefree stance on things, since it sounds like this may be normal. Sorry you're feeling so achey at the end of the day. When I was feeling crummy (when I THOUGHT I was pregnant, hehe), my hubby was so sweet, he filled this little tub with warm water and bubbles for my feet to soak in. It felt awesome since I couldn't take a hot bath. Maybe try that at the end of the day.

Terri - how did the trigger go?

Kfs - argh! Sorry you have to wait so long to bd! I would be frustrated too (and DH most certainly)!

Afm, my appointment went okay. I almost burst into tears in the doctors office. She's so breezy about things, she's like, "sorry it didn't work, blah blah blah. Let's wait until your period comes naturally, then start on BC for 2-4 weeks, then Lupron for a couple weeks, then we can schedule the transfer." When I saw that timeline I just felt so defeated. I wanted to start crying. I'm so sick of the stupid calendar and the waiting. And it annoys the crap out of me that every time I see her, she's like, "what meds did you take again? Who is your nurse that you're working with? Do you have regular periods?" She even asked me how many embryos we have left. I'm like, 'do you even remember anything about me?!' It just feels so impersonal. I know she's a little older (like maybe late 50's), and she's got a lot on her plate, but it's frustrating that this means SO MUCH to us and she acts like she has no idea who we are or what the hell is going on. She'd emailed me earlier about a non-medicated cycle, then when we met she didn't mention anything about it. Sounds like it will be medicated again (which is good).

I asked her about PGS. And man, am I glad I did. I am also a little annoyed that they never mentioned it as an option. If I wasn't on this board, I would've never known to ask. :) She's like, "well, statistically, its the same result, whether you transfer an abnormal embryo or throw it away." I'm thinking, well yes, statistically it is, but then at least I can avoid the false hope and then heartbreak when I get a BFN. Which, again, is a big deal to me (maybe not to them!). So, they are looking into cost and insurance coverage for us. Cost is around $5k, so the question will be if insurance will cover it. For those who have insurance coverage, was your PGS covered? DH will not go for it if its not covered. :/

Anyways, my aunt also passed away yesterday, not sure if I'd mentioned it already. She has been struggling with ALS for the past year, and the disease just took over her body and they took her off life support yesterday. We were not close, and honestly she was an alcoholic/drug addict and the black sheep of the family. But still, it is sad to see someone you've known your entire life die. She was only about 50. My mom is the oldest of 5 siblings, and this was her baby sister. No matter what questionable things she's done in her lifetime I know its really been hard on my mom. Thinking about her really does put things into perspective. It makes the infertility stuff seem a lot less important. I am so thankful for my health and my DH and other family's health!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - so sorry about your aunt & your dr. I know about the calendar...I had my fair share of delays as well...and each one felt heartbreaking. But I knew it was best. As far as PGS, it upsets me most drs don't talk about it. I guess statistics are the same, but we potentially saved so much money by not doing useless FETS. Plus it assured us on a better shot at a singleton vs twins. I don't why you have to wait...I went straight in to my FET after retrieval. Good luck...it will all work out.


----------



## LadySosa

She wants to wait because I don't have regular periods, and she doesn't want to start everything mid cycle. So they'll wait for the start of the next one. Which also annoys me, because if I was able to be seen sooner they could have caught it on the beginning of this cycle.

I agree on it being annoying re: not talking about PGS. She said they don't usually bring it up unless you are older than 35 or so, or have had multiple failures or miscarriages. But I'm all for something that will increase my chances of success, regardless of my age or how many tries.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> She wants to wait because I don't have regular periods, and she doesn't want to start everything mid cycle. So they'll wait for the start of the next one. Which also annoys me, because if I was able to be seen sooner they could have caught it on the beginning of this cycle.
> 
> I agree on it being annoying re: not talking about PGS. She said they don't usually bring it up unless you are older than 35 or so, or have had multiple failures or miscarriages. But I'm all for something that will increase my chances of success, regardless of my age or how many tries.

We saw no down side. Considering an FET cycle costs us about $5K including meds, we were all for it working the first time. I would have saved so much money if I could have done a fresh...but my damn progesterone went up. But it all worked out. I know the wait hurts. I look at it as you were not meant to have a fall baby...but a Spring baby :)


----------



## ERosePW

LadySosa, first off, I'm sorry about your aunt. :( It is sad, even when you're not close, to see a relative pass away.

I'm sorry your appt was so frustrating. I did have to wait for AF to come before my FETs, but I'm not sure the reason, other than the fact that my follow-ups after failed cycles were usually cutting it close to starting the meds on time for the next cycle. Oh, and the second one was because they wanted to take a look inside my uterus to make sure no visible issues that would affect implantation. That held things up too. I know how frustrating it is when you're so ready to get started.

As for insurance and PGS, I know the lab that my RE uses doesn't bill insurance because they want payment up front. So I did pay up front out of pocket, but I also called my insurance company and gave them the CPT codes and asked if any of it was covered at all. They are going to cover some of it, but I still don't know how much (maybe reasonable and customary, not real sure). I went ahead and submitted a reimbursement request to my insurance co, and am still waiting to find out. Even though I had it done in Dec, I was lazy about submitting the claim until February! Yikes. Anyway, if I were you, I'd call up your insurance company and just ask them (I can send you the CPT codes that my lab used if that would help).


----------



## ERosePW

Well I figured out how to fix my ticker, so I'm good to go now. When I went in to change it, I discovered that my original due date was actually 8/27, so it does all line up now and the six day gap is filled since new due date is 8/21. Six days ahead of schedule seems like a lot. I have a feeling I'm going to have a big baby in there. Which is a little scary, because I'm really small. LOL


----------



## jkb11

Lady- sorry you lost your aunt:( hope your mother finds comfort during this hard time. Insurance covered about half of the cost of my Pgs, originally they said they would cover all. I Have been bad and not followed up on it:/ my dr explained it to me that if she wrote insurance that it was for medical necessity and not just us wanting it that they will sometimes cover it. I wonder if your dr could do the same since you had 45 eggs retrieved and only 4 embryos to freeze.

Erin that's great that he's growing so well! I think with my son I was around 20 weeks I have read with second child you feel sooner so we will see. I'm so ready!


----------



## jkb11

Erin I meant to say... I agree! It's crazy how the dates flunctuate when we know the transfer time down to the minute! 6days ahead is insane:) your little man has been ready to go from the beginning! I remember your hot being very positive early on!


----------



## moni77

ugh lost my post... lets see if I can recreate.

Terri - yay for tomorrows retrieval - hope all goes smoothly. Will be checking in for updates!

Lady - sorry about the aunt and your dr appointment. It would frustrate me SOOO much if I had to constantly repeat myself every appointment. Luckily my docs have always read the notes before coming into the room with me and don't tend to reask basic questions.

We will be vaccinated - mainly for the reasons you all have stated. We will not however be circumcising. Hubby is not and is really against it. I was indifferent so left it up to him. He can show him how to take care of it later in life...that's what dads are for right!

Other than a few sporadic movements I didn't really start to feel anything regularly until about 22-23 weeks. My placenta is on my stomach though and he tends to face my back so I think a lot of movement has been muted by those facts. That and I wasn't sure what to be looking for in terms of movement. For me I feel less "kicks and punches" and more just general shifting of space. Once I stopped trying to feel kicks I realized I prob had been feeling him a lot longer but just didn't realize it. 

HI to all!! Sorry if I missed any other questions...I blame the pregnancy brain!!!


----------



## moni77

ahh - I remembered something else. For maternity clothes - I got the full panel pants and have been wearing the same stuff since I bought them at about 8-9 weeks with no issues. I think if they are falling down - you might have been given a size too big - try on the size smaller. I bought most of my stuff at Macy's which carries Motherhood Maternity. I think I spent $300 total and I have some clothes that I will continue to wear after big boy is born. Once I figured out the correct size, I stopped trying things on and just grabbed and bought (and returned later if didn't look right.)


----------



## sars930

Thanks for the good wishes lady. It's going to be a rough few weeks. The layoffs aren't immediate and we have no idea what comes next. But it's just really not a good time for me to try to find a new job. So, I'm thinking I'm going to have to stick it out. I had recently had an opportunity at an amazing job but it would be part-time, which I can't do currently. The job DH is applying for would be a nice pay bump. I was joking then I could quit and take that job =)

KFS: Sorry about no BDing but yay for your U/S. That's a long, long time. We re-orged last April and some folks were spun off into jobs with the new company. While we were a new organization, those that stayed in our local office experienced very little job change. Fast forward to yesterday, they are having us join another group now (why they didn't do this last year is beyond me) and I got an offer from the new company. I have 7 days to accept. It is basically the same job, same pay etc.

I've worked here for 9 years and count my coworkers as some of my closest friends. We really are like a family and we're losing people that have been there since before I was born. It just sucks.

Erin: Glad your reorganization is going to be a good thing for you! Your little man is growing so fast. I hope for your sake he doesn't get too, too big. My SIL is 4"11 and my niece was almost 10 pounds, resulting in a very difficult and damaging delivery. She opted for an elective c-section with my nephew, who turned out to be small of course =)

JKB: I've heard 20 weeks is pretty standard for a first pregnancy. A week ago I was woken up by a weird fluttering feeling but I think it was just a coincidence as I'm almost only 11 weeks.

Beagle, Sorry to hear about the spotting. I'm sure it is stressful. My doctor warned it could happen after the pap. I definitely notice if I haven't had enough water. I've been getting headaches if I don't.

Lady: So sorry to hear things didn't go as well as you hoped. Do you feel comfortable staying with this doctor? Being comfortable and relaxed is such a huge thing. I brought PGS up with my doctor and got the same response. I think JKB is on to something with seeing if your doc will say it's for medical necessity.

Terri: Thinking of you today! Hope all goes well. 

All of this work unrest has me very unmotivated today. I'm meeting with my HR director tomorrow to discuss maternity leave stuff I have to do. My next doctor appointment isn't until April 8, that's my sequential screening and evaluation at the perinatal center to see if they'll want to see me. Then I have my next OB appointment 4/13 so I'll get to see the little one in quick succession.


----------



## sars930

Moni: That's a thought that they might be too big. At this point I feel like I sometimes just look like I ate a large meal and other times pretty normal. I'll wait a little longer to see if they fit. They're free so no harm. Glad you're doing well.

Oh and Lady, I'm sorry I forgot to say I'm sorry about your aunt. ALS is an awful disease. I hope your mom is hanging in there!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-Sorry to hear about your aunt. even though she had her problems, she is still your relative, and obviously, your mom's sister, so it's hard losing a person that you have known all your life. And your doctor is terrible. How does she not know the basics...what happened, why are you there for a consultation, etc..at least my doctor had some ideas. My insurance doesn't cover PGS/PGD, but I was able to pay with my HSA so that made me feel better about doing it, plus, I'm old and have had two failures. It was the obvious choice to me. Oh and the trigger shot was fine. Not traumatic at all anymore at this point. :dohh:

sars-Sorry about the layoffs. I agree with kfs, that if you can take your time and mull things over for a bit, I would do it. you don't want to lose that fmla. Funny how our priorities shift once children are involved. I also feel really sad on layoff days around here, but the good thing at my place is that they usually lay off the people that have been working here forever and they end up getting a good severance package (2 weeks for every year employed+ the ability to collect unemployment too), so the negative turns into a positive for them. But overall, layoffs make me not want to work hard because I could be gone any minute and none of it matters that much.

kfs1-Sorry you couldn't get a good look at your munchkin, but for team yellow, perhaps that's a good thing. :) And sorry you can't BD either. Ugh..

beagle-Hope the spotting stays away for you. Glad you are not freaking out too much about it. I am also glad you at least called the doctor to let them know what was going on.

ERose-Glad you get to go back to your other company. Woohoo!! I hope you can continue to be a happy camper over there.

jkb-thanks for letting me vent. I can't really help you with the other stuff, but I hope you feel movement soon!


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beagle, i'm so sorry for the spotting and all the other discomfort. With the doppler, did you try putting it super, super low? My little guy is very low... I have a very faint scar from uterine surgery 4 years ago, and it's well below the bikini line, and if i put my doppler on that scar, that's when I get the heartbeat. When the nurse does it at my OB's office, she always initially places it about an inch higher, and i always have to tell her to go lower. Just that inch makes all the difference. Maybe that would work for ya'. Its still early for you, so it could just be that you need another week or so, but you could try it.
> 
> jkb, I haven't started feeling my little dude yet, but the ultrasound tech at my OB's office said since it's my first pregnancy, I may not feel him until around 20 weeks. The nurse seemed to think between 18-20. My little sister is on her second pregnancy, and she felt this one at 16 weeks, but her first pregnancy she didn't feel until 20 weeks. I'm ready now too!! I can't wait to feel him! Hehe!
> 
> kfs, so glad the appt went well yesterday. :) I had to giggle that your LO would only show his/her butt, haha! That is TOO cute. Sorry about the no BD'ing though.
> 
> sars, so sorry about all the icky job stuff going on. :( There's nothing worse than feeling unsettled or indecisive about a job decision. My company is getting ready to split as well, but its actually a good thing. I work in Legal at a software company. Ten years ago, the company I worked for merged with another software giant, and it was a dumb move. Ten years later, they're figuring that out! I just found out that I'll be going with the company I originally worked for, and that's good news in my book, because we were all happy campers in those days. I hope you guys figure everything out and can feel good about it!
> 
> Well, terri, sounds like a great plan to me!! I really think your embies will make it to freeze, but great idea to start the meds anyway, just in case! Do you feel a little better about everything?
> 
> AFM, I saw my OB yesterday. They never really discussed my last u/s results w/ me, but yesterday they mentioned that the baby had measured even more ahead of schedule than he originally was. She surprised me by saying that yesterday was 18 wks 5 days. What the heck?? I told her, no, I'm only 17 wks 6 days. But she said nope. They've moved my due date up yet another day to 8/21, but that wouldn't account for ALL those days that my ticker is off. What i think happened is that I never adjusted my weeks on my ticker to account for my first due date change. Technically if I went by day of transfer, he would've been due 8/25. Since he was growing 3 days ahead in the beginning, they made it 8/22. And now he's growing even more ahead, so they've moved it to 8/21. So crazy! If we had gotten pregnant naturally, I would be thinking my ovulation date was wrong or something. So weird. So anyway, surprise for me, I'm now considered 18wks 6days as of today. Not sure how to change my ticker...

I missed this whole post. I do try very low at first. But nothing. I do get the womb sounds though but I can def tell it is not his heart beat...not fast enough. But yeh I am still early.

The spotting is pretty much gone. It had to be the pap. And as I am thinking this out, the consistancy was similar to if I had been irritated after sex. So I feel okay...my stomach is still tender feeling. I just think it is growing & the beginning of the uncomfortable stuff. I really hope the middle is easy going. I feel grateful I have not had too rough a time of it. But I also feel like I have not done things the way I wanted. I wanted to be eating to healthy & be active. Sometimes I feel failed. But I keep thinking whatever, I am growing a life so I should ease up on myself. I was good today. Ate a huge grilled chicken salad from my favorite place. So I am stuffed. Keeping up on my water...but it makes me feel gross & full which does not help my belly. I asked my husband to buy me some watermelon. I want something I can eat/drink to help instead of guzzling water all day.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

*Terri *- Hooray for retrieval tomorrow!! :happydance: I've got all my fingers and toes crossed that you get lots of good eggies. You deserve success!!! I forgot to say, I'm sorry you have to get rid of Fun. He is going to miss you guys, too! I have been hesitant to foster because I'm pretty sure I could never give a dog back! You are super strong - and I'm so glad there are people willing to do it because there is obviously the need. My neighbors are foster dog parents. It's kind of fun to see all the different dogs they end up with. And we'll add Terripeachy to the list of baby names!! 

*sars* - That must be very difficult and stressful to deal with layoffs at work. I'm glad you got to stay but I can only imagine how difficult it must be to watch others get let go - especially if they are friends or good workers. :hugs:

*moni* - Use the pregnancy brain excuse while you still can!! :haha:

*Erin* - Wow! You are cooking up a big boy in there. I guess being ahead is better than being behind. Do they have any ideas as to why he is so far ahead??

*Beagle* - Even though I know you said you aren't worried, it's hard not to get a little bit concerned when there's spotting. (So don't feel bad if you are a little bit worried.) It sounds like it was just from the pap so hopefully it's done soon. That's interesting that your tender belly is from a lack of water. I normally drink a gallon of water a day but since the nausea has settled in, water is the hardest thing for me to drink. It's really a struggle because it sits in my stomach like lead. Guess I'll just have to tough it out to make sure I stay hydrated.

*Lady *- Sorry to hear about your aunt. :hugs: And I'm also sorry to hear that your doctor wasn't so helpful. I think they forget that we are actual people with feelings and not just a number or problem to be solved. We did PGS and had no coverage. I do feel it was worth it, though. We had 6 blastocysts and of those, 3 were normal. My nurse told me that there would be no way to know which ones were abnormal just by looking at them. Since we only wanted to transfer 1 embryo, we could have wasted lots of time and money waiting to pick the right one.

*jkb* - Maybe my next one will be a boy! We do have one waiting for us on ice. We'll see how this first one goes. :winkwink: 

*kfs* - Sorry baby wasn't cooperating and just intent on mooning you guys. I hope your placenta previa fixes itself soon! I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets overwhelmed by all the choices out there. It seems a bit ridiculous sometimes. 

*Amy* I'm sorry your grandfather had to deal with polio. I think that is what infuriates me the most when people don't vaccinate when they can - it seems like disregard for the health and well-being of anyone else around them. How are you feeling???

Someone asked if we were excited about having a girl......and the answer is yes. I feel very fortunate that neither I or DH had strong preference either way. But when I saw it was girl under that post-it note, I do think my heart lit up! I will say that I am hoping for a tomboy (I hope that doesn't sound terrible). I was a tomboy growing up and since both of us love being outside so much, I just can't imagine not making mudpies and digging for worms. Which I'm sure means I'm destined to have a girlie girl. Bless her heart if that's the case - I can barely style my own hair.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Trying to catch up here, Hi Moni hope you're feeling good.

Terri, yeah for 1 less day of suspense. Sorry about the Ganirelix, but you were smart only to get 2.

Sars, I am sorry about thw rok stress and lay offs. I have been there a few times and it's never easy. My $.02 is don't make any rash decisions, you have security there as a protected class, see what happens.

Beagle, I had round ligament pains that almost felt like a tender appendix, it will get better. Don't worry too much about the brown cm, sometimes we have a little spotting around the time af was due if we had not gotten our bfp.

Kfs, the placenta will shift, it's still very early. Mine is low and close to the cervix, my ob said they don't even look at the location until 32 weeks and it moves a lot as the pregnancy rises.

Lady, I am so sorry about your Aunt. When it rains it pours, it's a lot of emotional upheaval all at once. Take it day by day, it will be here before you know it.

Erin, sounds like you have a little overachiever in there! I have been moved 3 days earlier with both pregnancies. 

Jkb, I hope you are feeling good and no more clots! I felt jack 1st around 18-20 weeks, this time much earlier. If the placenta is in the front it makes it harder to feel baby, but don't worry all is fine. 

Afm, I will have to update later...been having a sore throat and swollen glands off and on this week and I swear I haven't had this since I was in high school. Lots of crap going on personally and professionally. I'm being sensitive so best not to elaborate until I snap out of it. Dh says I have a fine sense of propriety and obligation and it upsets me when others don't. I'm just have some acute stress this week, and not sleeping...swollen glads probably from not getting enough Zzzzzs, but I am getting up 4 times a night to pee and the last usually 4:15-5 and my alarm goes off at 6, so not really falling back to sleep deeply.

Anyway it's almost Friday!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Good luck today!!!!!!! Thinking of you. :)


----------



## jkb11

Terri- can't wait for your update! Good luck!! Prayers for you!

Baby w - sorry you're having a hard time and not feeling well. Hope today is a better day!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri when is retrieval? Good luck!

My spotting is gone...pretty much can say now it was the pap. Still tender but I think it is me stretching. My husband called & said the block open for vacation was even smaller. I was so upset I had to hang up. We go to a place in the mountains every year & it is booking up fast. So only a week in May & April available. April is out because another girl on vacation here...not a def, but pretty sure. May was supposed to be cut off. So I took a breath (I was crying I was so upset). Then looked again at the calendar. My husband counted wrong...so the week in May was possible. I called him & told him...he kept insisting. I said Memorial starts week one of 12 weeks until possession of his store. After saying no 3 times...I said ok look at the calendar...started counting...automatically saw where he was messing up. So he requested the week & I booked it. We are for sure yet, but I have time to cancel if I need to...but it was the only cabin left so I had to jump at it. I feel so much better know. I couldn't bear thinking no getaway before the baby comes. We usually go Labor Day but he opens that week...so no way on that...then the baby will be here shortly after.


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, Terri!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Happy Friday!

Terri - GOOD LUCK!! Thinking of you today, lady! I'm sure it will be a breeze. :)

Babyw - Sorry you're having a hard week. But hey, it's Friday! Yay! I hope you get lots of sleep this weekend and feel refreshed next week. Lack of sleep can certainly mess up our emotions (not to mention hormones!).

Erin - thanks for the offer on the code! I'm going to wait for the finance lady to call Cigna. I think I'll email her today and remind her. That's funny that you work in legal for a software company. One of my really good friends (a coworker from my old co.) works in legal at a software company and she is always CRAZY busy, especially at quarter end. All the sales guys want to get their sales in before the quarter closes, so they have to go into overdrive on reviewing agreements. So I can sympathize. I also work for a software company but luckily HR is not dependent on seasons/quarters! The only busy season for me is open enrollment, and that is luckily once a year. Our only legal presence here at my company is my good old buddy, the general counsel. ;)

Jkb - thanks for the tip on asking for my doc to code it as medically necessary. That sounds like a good idea. My doc in the past has been willing to alter the code so my insurance covers it, so perhaps she will do that now. :)

Booger - Oh, your baby girl will totally be a tomboy, if that is your lifestyle! She will learn from you. Growing up it was just my older sister and me. My dad always wanted a boy, but he ended up with two girls. :) So I was like his honorary son. He taught me the rules of football and basketball, took me hiking and camping, taught me how to use tools and work on my car. Then when I got a little older and I wanted to start wearing makeup, girly clothes, etc., he was always annoyed, like "What do you need that crap for??" I think it occurred to him at that point that I was indeed a girl. I always made sure to continue doing fun tomboy stuff with him though. But let's just say he was really excited to gain a son-in-law when DH and I got married!

Afm, nothing much new. Soo looking forward to this weekend, especially considering last weekend was such a bust with tending to DH and his tooth pain. Hopefully we can do something fun like go out to dinner and maybe catch a movie. Yesterday it was 73 degrees here!! I couldn't believe it. It was like heaven with the sun shining and the water so calm. Everybody got out their boats and were zipping around Lake Washington. Sigh. Tis the season to dream about owning a boat.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - my husband wants a boat...but I don't want the trouble.

Booger - I think you need a running ticker to match your profile pic :) I think with a girl you could have both...someone who plays in the mud with her barbies. Me & my sister were like that. We were not much on the girlie side...my mom grew up on a farm. But my dad never really taught us useful stuff either...even though he knew a lot. I hope my husband can help on that side. But I also thought it would be fun to watch him play with tea sets & barbies. But he will def turn a girl into a sports fan. He failed with me on everything but baseball. My dad was never a sports fan.


----------



## terripeachy

15 eggs. More later. Thanks all.


----------



## booger76

15 eggs!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: Wahoo, Terri!!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> 15 eggs. More later. Thanks all.

YAY!


----------



## booger76

Beagle - The snail is my running ticker! Haha! Glad to hear the spotting is gone. 

Lady - That weather sounds amazing. We are supposed to hit 70 today. I might just have to get the dog out for a stroll by the river. I hope you guys can get out and enjoy this weekend! 

Babywhisperer - Sounds like you could use some rest this weekend! Stress is no bueno - hopefully you'll get a reprieve here soon. :hugs:

Have a great weekend everyone!! :flower:

I guess when I think back on it, I did have the dirtiest dolls around when I was a kid. They were always getting drug outside on adventrues. I will obviously be happy with any child we have. I just feel bad if she's super girly because about all I can handle is a ponytail and the only makeup I wear is mascara!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I am the same. I still struggle with make up. Especially as I get older. I see other women & I am like how do they do that? I feel like I just look like a clown.

A friend was buying a barbie doll house for her daughter. I am very happy with a boy...but a little bit of me was like I can't wait to thaw out my little girl....that doll house was AWESOME! I just remember all the barbie stuff we had & I loved it. I know there is some issues around barbie these days & being unrealistic...but it never affected me.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I think your snail is kind of funny...like slow poke took forever to get pregnant but now he is on the right track. :)


----------



## jkb11

Terri!! Yay! 15 eggs is awesome! Hope you're feeling well. Rest up and hydrate<3


----------



## jkb11

I'm jealous of halls nice weather:( it's cold and rainy here. 

I'm sure your lil girl will take after you booger:) I am the middle of 3 girls that were raised as girlie girls but I too felt bad for my dad because he always wanted a son so I would enter fishing contest with him and we would play basketball and fish almost everyday after I got out of school:) he loved it but he knew I liked to shop and wear makeup too. Memories<3 making mud pies when I was little... Ahhh


----------



## LadySosa

15 eggs is awesome, Terri! Wahoo! Hope you're feeling okay.


----------



## moni77

Yay Terri!!


----------



## Amy1976

YAY Terri!!!! 15 eggs!!! That is absolutely fantastic!! Can't wait to hear more!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

My regular doctor was the one that did retrieval today. It's a rotating practice so you never know who will be there for retrieval or transfer. He was telling my husband that I'm one of his favorite patients and he'll be sad to see me go. I told him that I liked him too but I was eager to move on! I'm not sure how/why he likes me so much. I really don't do/say too much, but I guess he just senses a calm about me most of the time and I'm not an angry/emotional patient. 

One funny is that the anesthesiologist who hit a nerve in my hand was there. First she said 'ok, you're here for a hysterescopy right?' I said 'no. If that's what my paperwork says, it is incorrect.' She was like 'oh, sorry. Ha ha. It doesn't say that. You're here for retrieval!' I agreed and then told her that I do NOT want her sticking me in the hand. She said 'well, I don't put needles in arms/elbows' I said 'well then I would like the other guy who did my anesthesia last time because he put it in my arm.' She said 'he's not working today.' So I said 'well, then I'm positive you'll do a good job. I'm not risking you hitting my nerve again. You can do it!' And she did. Big whoop. Not sure why she's so against it. After my retrieval she said 'yeah, you don't have a lot of soft tissue in your hand like most people.' I just said 'oh' and left it at that. I remember who hurts me lady and I remember my hand being sore for about a month after retrieval in August. She was really out of it this time, but I won't have to see her again, thankfully. 

So I'm pleased with 15. I think I'll have a better chance at success with such a good number. Tomorrow I'll wait for the call with results. I feel good today.


----------



## kfs1

15 is amazing Terri. So happy that you're feeling good. Can't wait to hear the progress.


----------



## booger76

Yay, Terri! 15 eggs is stupendous. Glad you gave it to that nurse! I know why your doctor likes you so much because we all do too - you're an amazing lady!! I am hoping for good news tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry I've been AWOL for so long ladies, just licking my wounds and planning what's next! 

Teri what fab news! 15 eggs is brilliant. I hope this is it for you x


----------



## terripeachy

Well out of those 15, 8 were mature (as expected) and only three fertilized. Let's just hope those three keep growing. Eek.

Of course now I'm thinking that I won't even get the pgs testing on three. They can put three back and if it works it works. It saves me money (by not paying for testing and by not having to wait another month and paying for FET meds). I think this is the best course of action as of right now. I guess I still have a few more days to see if three even make it. *sigh*


----------



## LadySosa

Sorry Terri. That is quite a bit of attrition, but pretty normal. Remember, I went from 45 to 4! Nonetheless I know it stings. And I think you're right, that sounds like the best course of action. Those three are the strongest, just keep that in mind! Hang in there.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh and Mrs. w- welcome back! We missed you. What are you thinking about doing next? I hope you stay in our little group. It's nice to have someone else who is in the waiting stage. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Terri my 14 went down to 5 pretty fast...they all made it to biopsy...then 2 were normal. I think you have a good plan. Doors your body feel up to a fresh transfer? Good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, thank goodness I'm taking my fresh transfer meds. It makes me feel much better about things no matter what happens. I also took an Advil today so I'm back to 95%. I made a flatbread pizza with sausage, olives and jalapeños and it turned out pretty well. Now I just have to wait for these calls every day and I'll talk to my nurse on Monday.


----------



## sars930

Terri, 15 is awesome! Sorry for the attrition, I know it sucks to see those numbers decline, but let's hope the three that are hanging on keep doing their thing. Glad you're feeling great. Hoping and praying for you! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I know it stings but 3 is absolutely normal. I'm praying that those embies stay strong. 3 is what I ended up with, too. I'll be stalking for your next report!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-how many did you end up transferring? I can't remember. Im just praying three continue to grow. The next report will probably be after we get out of church so a few hours now. Fxfx Hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri I am sure they will hold on strong. Thinking of you today.

I just dropped off my husband at the airport & I can't stop crying. Def the hormones working overtime. It doesn't help hearing the story of the suicidal pilot. And I had the absolute worst dream last night. Too bad to even explain. Hoping for a quick week.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh beagle :hugs: I hope time flies, have you got some nice projects to do to keep busy while he is away? 

Lady, I will def stay! Just not been on bnb much and the thread moves so fast I got a bit behind! I'm having a few months off to take dhea and coq10 to try and improve my eggs. Then in June I'm doing ivf again, at another clinic. Trying long protocol this time, so will see if this is any better for my egg quality/quantity. How are you doing? 

Terri, praying one (or two!) or those remaining embies are your rainbow. Keep positive, 3 good quality embies is great x


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-how many did you end up transferring? I can't remember. Im just praying three continue to grow. The next report will probably be after we get out of church so a few hours now. Fxfx Hee hee.

I transferred 2 and the other one tried to stick but didn't make it. (I forget what that's called...?) I actually have 2 in the freezer but one is really low quality. My RE said they only froze it because they were freezing the other one. So, I guess technically I had 4.


----------



## terripeachy

Mrs W-that sounds like a good plan. Glad you're sticking around. 

Beagle-the week will fly by I'm sure. Especially with working and hanging with your pups. 

Kfs1-gotcha. Do you think you will have another kid? Is it something you want to try first and then reconsider or do you definitely want more than one? That's exciting that you have a few embies leftover. 

The clinic called and I told my husband that he could listen to the message because I wasn't prepared to listen. I guess it will go unheard until tomorrow because driving to his next future place of business (maybe) and basketball are more important than worrying about our future. So, I'm just hanging out.
I also found out that Fun is still in the shelter. I asked the foster lady about him this morning and she said they couldn't get in touch with the vet, so I am not even sure his cage listed him as available. That makes me mad. I went to the vet with Fun and he gave me the information. I had to pass it on to some vet assistant but obviously she is a dumb dumb because she didn't take any notes; just nodded as I told her everything and then I left. I didn't want to tell her to begin with. I have never seen her at the shelter before. I hate dumb dumbs. I hope he gets adopted tomorrow. I told the foster lady that if he doesn't get adopted this week we'll take him. That would make me feel really good.


----------



## beaglemom

Only projects involve the nursery and I can't really do much. I am probably being too strict but I don't want to overdue anything. Maybe get some cleaning done and a dent in my Netflix list. Only thing is I eat and sleep horribly when he is gone. Have to stay on top of keeping baby growing.

w glad you are with us... Good luck on perking up those eggs.

Terri - I hope you have a good report. Your husband again deserves a punch &#9786;


----------



## terripeachy

Well I checked the voicemail and I still have three embryos multiplying nicely. I figured I needed to know so I would either be taking medicine tonight or not. It's all up to me so who cares whether he is interested or not. :shrug:


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Well I checked the voicemail and I still have three embryos multiplying nicely. I figured I needed to know so I would either be taking medicine tonight or not. It's all up to me so who cares whether he is interested or not. :shrug:

Terri - so glad they are still haning on. When do you expect to do the transfer?


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm so happy that your little embies are still thriving! :happydance: :dance: Wooohoo. I'm sorry that your husband's being such a punk though. Was he home when the call came in and just left without listening to it? Grrrrr. Either way, I'd be annoyed.

Hi everyone else! What's the latest?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone had a great weekend!

Terri - yay that those three are still hanging on! That is awesome. And sorry about Fun not getting adopted yet. That would be great if you would take him! He sounds like such a sweetie. And having a doggie around I'm sure takes your mind off the IVF crap.

Beagle - sorry about your hubs leaving for the week. Just remember, this is for your future! So it's really a good thing. Try to stay busy and do those things you've always wanted to do but he's not keen on. For me, hubs hates Indian and Thai food, and I love it! So when he's not around I love to get Thai take out and/or a bubble tea. And I watch real housewives. Hehe. That is heaven right there.

Mrs. W - yay! That sounds like a great plan. Glad you are planning on sticking around here. Sorry about having to wait, I am in the same boat. Looking like the next transfer for me will be around late May/early June.

Afm - I maybe forgot to mention that my doc gave me some antibiotics she wanted me to take, just in case. The fact that I started bleeding so early and for so long made her think there was some kind of irritation going on, so it's just a precaution. But I HATE antibiotics. Blech. They are making me nauseous and I can't take them with dairy. So timing them is a pain since I drink a lot of milk.

We had a productive weekend. I spent a lot of it doing spring cleaning and laundry. I got rid of some shoes that I don't wear anymore and we made a trip to the thrift store to drop off donations. We are also going on a "financial diet." We are bringing our lunches to work, making coffee in the morning instead of stopping at the coffee stand, and I'm going to quit getting facials. We also have a lady clean our house once a month, we're nixing her too. So we figure all that should save us about $500/month. We're trying to save up to get a little beach house in Cannon Beach. By beach house I mean no less than 3 blocks to the beach, hehe (def not on the beach, wayy too expensive). We shall see. Even if we don't end up getting a beach house, at least we'll be in a better place financially!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - holding off spending money is so hard. We keep saying we will & never do. We have almost paid of the home equity so I can focus on credit cards that paid for IVF. But I also just booked our vacation in the mountains...expensive & we can never find anyone to come to help out on the bill. But we need to take one...with the baby coming & my husband taking on this new role. At least next pay day I will see his increase. Thankfully most of the big baby stuff is done & paid for. Also I have finally hit my deductible...I shouldn't see much more high medical expenses. My ob put me on a pyment plan. Not sure about the hospital, but it will only be 20%. We were lucky my step dad gave me $500 when he found out about the baby. That pretty much paid for our nursery furniture. So we are not buying anymore baby stuff...not even going to the consignment sales. Just waiting on baby showers. I know work will throw one...I am unsure about family since everyone is out of town.


----------



## LadySosa

Beagle - Awe, I'm sure someone will throw a shower for you! Won't your mom?

I have an online shopping addiction. I browse all the sample sale sites - One Kings Lane, Rue La La, etc. I tell myself, 'I'm just looking for inspiration!' But I always end up buying stuff. So I decided to stop going to those sites even to look. The temptation to buy is too much. Also, I get a lot of Pottery Barn and Crate and Barrel emails ("20% off! Tonight only!") that would tempt me. I'm trying to be strong and delete them before I even open them up.

But then of course things pop up constantly that we didn't budget for. For example, this weekend I got a ticket in the mail for failure to stop before turning right on a red light. I couldn't believe it!! They sent me a pic of my car and even a link to a video of the 'infraction'. At first I said, "NO way did I do that!! They got it all wrong!" Then we watched the video and sure enough, I barely slowed down, haha. Dang it. No refuting that evidence. So, $124 later, my "frugal" weekend took one giant step backward.


----------



## Babywhisperer

GM ladies, I hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Terri!!! 3 is an amazing number!! I don't blame you for being direct with the anesthesiologist. I steer nurses to take blood from my right arm b/c I have a ton of scar tissue from a botched job done by a nurse taking blood, and a failed pic line insertion. And good for you for asking to take Fun...you're a good person to take him rather than keep him at the shelter. He would get more love and attention with you for sure!

Beagle I know how the emotions can be. When Robin Williams passed I was a wreck. It really impacted me that this man who brought joy and laughter to so many, could be suffering with such dark demons that death was a reprieve. Needless to say this airplane tragedy will force Europe to have 2 pilots in the cockpit at all times like we do. What if a pilot has a stroke or aneurysm while the other is using the bathroom? I wonder if this is what happened to the Malaysian flight too.

Glad to hear from you Mrs W!

How is everyone feeling?

Last week was rough...it was the last week of production for the month so the pressure was on. I wasn't sleeping well due to having to pee every 2hrs at night. My trading desk is in turmoil personnel wise and it's a land grab/Survivor Island type shenanigans. I found out my brother and his wife are not choosing me as the Godmother of my nephew which hurt. I chose my brother, and against better judgment and a fight with dh, I chose my SIL so as to not make it awkward for my brother or deepend this divide between her and our family. It made my brother so happy to be Godfather to Jack and he makes an effort to see us, but she does not. When she was prego I texted her every 2 weeks to see how she was doing...I have yet to hear so much as Boo from her. I have been asking every few weeks since Christmas to come down and see them and see my nephew and I get a "we'll discuss it". I'd love to know how that discussion goes b/c she works 3 days a week, he doesn't work and she doesn't cook, clean or do much but care for my nephew. Dh and I work full time, cook clean, food shop, care for Jack....and just have weekends to get all our errands done, but we want to see them so we will drive down to them to make it easier. If I had 4 days off from work a week I would accomplish so much and have free time left over!! I haven't seen them since Christmas and my nephew is changing so fast. My parents had to put their foot down and demand to be able to drive down and see them, and my Mom thinks it's b/c my SIL doesn't want to clean the house. I know it sounds silly, but my brother has intimated that us coming down means more work for her. It breaks my heart and they will not have any other children. Dh just sits there and says "I told you so" as far as my SIL giving a damn about us, Jack, or how we feel. I have 1 brother and it feels like sometimes he doesn't value the relationship, doesn't want to make an effort, and it really upset me last week. I am over it and see it for what it is, it just hurts b/c I often feel like an only child. I always gravitate towards people with big families since I love the dynamic, the crazy holiday madness, the support system and family events. Dh has 3 brothers and it's weird, they all do their own thing, don't come around much at all even though 1 lives a mile away. He's always asking to see them and it's not really a priority for them. We are just the more the merrier types and they aren't. To compound issues dh asked to go to his college reunion in June solo and it hurt my feelings. He doesn't see it that way, he thinks I'll be super prego and not have fun. I wish he would have asked me if I wanted to go and let me make that decision. All his friends are taking their spouses, but no one else is prego, plus who will watch Jack...I was just extra sensitive last week and everything upset me more than it should. It just feels as though sometimes dh doesn't have compassion for me and my stressful job, or the impact this pregnancy is having on me. 

It's a lot to commute the way I do, work in the environment in which I work, and come home to a toddler, to cook, for all of us, bathe Jack, and feel as though there is no appreciation. I asked dh to vacuum last weekend and help with the new car seat, neither happened. I did the car seat myself and he got annoyed the straps were too tight and he didn't know how to adjust them which irked me. He finally vacuumed this weekend and did it with such an attitude, but I do it every weekend and it's not right that it falls on me every time, why not say hey babe let me do it for a change, why do I have to ask...I'm getting bigger by the week and lifting things is becoming more difficult. This pregnancy is not like my 1st which was a breeze and I was very active. I can't come home and rest like I did then. I am so excited for baby girl to come in July, but scared of how much of an adjustment this will be for all of us. Dh is not going to be able to come and go as he pleases, I will need more help on weekends and I don't want Jack to feel loss of attention...he's been very clingy lately...wanting to lay next to me and cuddle with my belly. My friends think I put too much on myself, half don't work and the ones that do don't cook or clean. I just wasn't raised like that. My Mom did it all, but she did take 10yrs off from working. I just expect a lot of myself and I know tons of women who can juggle it all...maybe they can survive on less sleep, have more help...I need my sleep but I don't want to feel like I'm just treading water. We are adding the Nanny to a 5th day a week when I go back to work which will free up my parents...maybe they can help on weekends so I can get stuff done. I just wish dh was more the type of person to ask what I needed help with vs me having to ask him...he has his list of things he wants to get done for himself and the house but it's never things like cook, food shop, clean....I will have a newborn that is more reliant upon me so he's going to have to step up and I know he's not going to like it. He is so regimented with his own schedule and likes having it set. It's going to be a rude awakening and every one of my friends said the 2nd baby puts a strain on the marriage, and that scares me. Dh says I am stressed out and have no outlet, and that I should go to the gym. I just about blew a gasket. Is that a knock on how I look, b/c now would not be the time Mr 15lbs of sympathetic pregnancy weight still hanging around from #1! And when would I have time? I told him, you cook and feed Jack and give him a bath 3x/week and I will go to the gym. It will feel like I'm at the damn spa. He said he would step up, but not cook. I am holding him to this when I get a decent nights sleep this week. But then I feel so bad b/c if I go to the gym I don't get to see Jack and I see him for an hour a night as it is. I'm torn. End rant/whine.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - no pity on the shower thing. Not that someone wouldn't throw one...what I mean is my family is all scattered...so throwing a shower is asking a lot of family to make a trip...the closest one is my sister almost 7 hours away. And I don't have a big family. So I am okay with no shower. I would have been okay at work without but my people will not have it. If I do anything for family it will be more like a reunion type deal in a bbq like setting.

BabyW - I am so sorry for your stress. My husband & I both grew up in single family homes so we are used to taking care of ourselves. So when we got together, I never had to worry about having a man who expected me to do it all. We can both be lazy when it comes to house work. He has def stepped up on everything...now I am spoiled. I don't say that to sound snotty...just that I can see how stressed you must be...life is overwhelming...& being pregnant is not always easy. I wish your husband could see how even the slightest effort makes such a difference. You are probably also at a stage in the pregnancy when you want to start getting prepared for the baby. As far as your family, I feel you there too. I wonder how my sister will be when she is an aunt. She never says anything back when I text u/s pics. I love my nephews more than anything...I hope my children will have the same feelings for her as they do for me. An aunt is a very special thing...despite that me & my sister do not get along most of the time. As hard as it is, sometimes you just have to let people be how they are. I think my husband & I will soon be losing my niece & nephew on his side.  His sister is such a joke. At Christmas she is never appreciative of gifts she just always has a snotty remark to make. I go overboard with them...my sister's kids too...one year she remarked how I went overboard or some off handed remark. It hurt me a lot. She thinks me & my husband are lucky...not hard workers...& life dealt her a bad hand. It dealt her the same hand my husband got. Even if not, at some point you need to just grow up & stop blaming people.

Feel better lady :)


----------



## sars930

Mrs. W: Glad to hear from you! Glad you've got a plan in place. Sending you wishes of great eggs.

Terri: Happy to hear your three are still going strong. :happydance:I'm sorry DH is being such a PITA. This is definitely a time you need some support. Would you keep Fun for good or just foster until he was adopted? I'm sure he'd love to be back with you.

Beagle: Sorry you're feeling sad and stressed that DH is gone for his training. I second Lady on trying to do some things you enjoy that he does not. Pamper yourself, get a pedicure or watch a movie he'd never like. DH has his annual golf trip coming up soon and I'm kind of looking forward to it for those reasons.

Lady: I'm glad you had a much better weekend this time around. I used Unroll up for all my shopping subscriptions etc. So, I still get them but I don't necessarily look at them daily. You should check it out. It is a free way to clean up your inbox. I love it. Good luck on the financial diet. Would the beach house be a second home? I'm trying to seriously cut down on our spending so we're just living off of DH's income to save some cash but we've been pretty bad about eating out lately. Part of me wants to embrace the freedom while we have it.

BabyW: I just want to give you a big hug. :hugs: I know how it feels to put so much effort into a relationship and never get it back. Your SIL sounds like she sucks. Have you tried suggesting an outing around them so she doesn't have to worry about cleaning? I know it is BS on her end but maybe that way you could get to see your nephew. My DH is a middle of three boys and we always joke about how the rest of the family hates us. We make so much of an effort to see them all but any time we invite them on our terms it is a no. I spent years being upset by it and now just have to laugh.
It sounds like you are taking on so much right now and something is going to have to give. You have to make yourself a priority. You're right you need lots of sleep but you also need a stress outlet. Maybe it is a walk around the block with Jack at night (I know this weather is making that tough). Do you have any hired help with cleaning? Maybe that would take something off your plate. Or have you looked at Blue Apron food service? That would take grocery shopping off your plate. The idea of being able to do it all is a myth. We can't. The sooner we accept that and cut ourselves some slack the better. Here's hoping this week is better than the last.


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-Yeah for your financial tune-up. I'm all about financial stuff, and I love it. So anything you can do to save a few bucks is definitely helping. And that's great about the beach/non-beach house. I'm imagining a little cottage. yay! Ugh..those speed camera/infraction cameras are the worst. It's so unfair that a machine can catch you doing bad things and that's legal. Who needs policemen(people) anymore?

beagle-Hope you are feeling better today. I'm sure your family will do something for you, regardless of their distance. I'm pretty sure the transfer would be Wednesday because that is 5 days after retrieval. I'll talk to the nurse this afternoon and see what she's thinking.

BabyW-Sorry you're having a rough time of things. Hopefully it will all get better.

kfs1-Well, the nurse called while we were in church, so on the drive home I said "the nurse called about our fertilization report, but I don't want to listen to the message. You'll have to do it." I don't recall whether I heard him say 'ok' or not. He doesn't talk most of the time. Then, when he got ready to go to bed, I guess he said his prayers and after his prayers he said "Oh, I forgot to listen to the message." I said 'It doesn' tmatter because I had to listen in order to find out whether to take my meds or not. We still have three. Goodnight.' I'm over his lack of emotions. I'm really wondering if he needs to be there for transfer on Wednesday. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks Ladies. Beagle, dh summed it up by saying that I have a fine sense of propriety and a strong sense of obligation that some people just don't have. I go overboard with gifts and his SIL and my SIL do such a half-assed job. Who gets regular clothes for a prego girl at Christmas? And by regular I mean a sweatshirt and short shorts made of flannel???? I got her a fur vest that she adored and had been wanting. Never again. I'm not breaking my back with the effort going forward...we are the only ones with kids and a mortgage and we put time, money and effort into things for them. It pains me b/c Jack will not get to see his cousin often enough to have a real relationship, but my nephew will see his cousins on her side all the time. She has always been lazy and doesn't make an effort coming up here using work as an excuse. Working 3 days a week in my book leaves 4 to do what you need and want to do which means we are not a priority if we can make the time with our crazy schedules.

Sars, I drove down in the Fall before I got prego. I was in the city at my RE on a weekend so the appt was early lik 7am, and I drove another 60 miles to see them for a few hours. I went alone and made the trip back which can be brutal...3hrs to go 77 miles. But that's fine if we get to see them....not like I am asking or expecting them to come up here. It just makes me realize that when I have baby #2, we will never see them.

As for what I am taking on...I just hate the idea of spending $$ to have someone clean the house, but if I am ever going to get back to the gym I need all the spare time I can grab. I don't really do anything for myself unless you count getting my nails done 2x/month. I went onece and this woman was sitting next to me and I sighed and said how I miss being pampered...she said this wasn't pampering, it was maintenance. Ha! Must be nice!


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update from me..the doctor called EEK! He said 'I left a message on your cell, so you can listen to that....yourembryosalllookfine, bye.' He freaks me out!!
Two are 8 cell and one is 9 cell so they are right on track. Can I do this yet, :happydance: HA!!HA!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Quick update from me..the doctor called EEK! He said 'I left a message on your cell, so you can listen to that....yourembryosalllookfine, bye.' He freaks me out!!
> Two are 8 cell and one is 9 cell so they are right on track. Can I do this yet, :happydance: HA!!HA!!

Woohoo!!!!! Go embies go!!!!


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Terri!!! I've been stalking the thread all weekend and today! Definitely worthy of a few :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'll try to respond properly later today or tomorrow morning. Feeling like poo lately and it makes me a super lazy bum. Sorry!


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Hooray, Terri!!! I've been stalking the thread all weekend and today! Definitely worthy of a few :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'll try to respond properly later today or tomorrow morning. Feeling like poo lately and it makes me a super lazy bum. Sorry!

Join the club! I can't believe you are already almost 8 weeks!


----------



## kfs1

Yeeeeeeeeeeah Terri! Will you hear again from the doc today before your transfer tomorrow?


----------



## terripeachy

Well...the first time I think he called me the morning of, which also freaked me out, and I can't remember what he did the other two times. I'll assume that all will be ok, and if I only have one to transfer, that will be fine. 

The nurse is giving me some of the Endometrin that she has laying around, and I told her that of course, if I get prego, I will gladly pay for more, but I don't want to get a huge order for only two weeks.

And...drum roll please...Fun is coming back today! I'm so excited I can't even contain myself. I don't even want to do work. HA!!HA!! The vet at Pet ER said he's fine, but the vet at the spca said he wants him to return to foster for 4-6 more weeks just to ENSURE that he doesn't reinjure his leg. They don't need to know that my husband and he roughhouse every night. It's mandatory for them to get their energy out, so I know that Fun is ready to go, but I'll gladly accept him back. I still have some of his stuff out because I was sad to put it away. Yippee!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Yeah Fun is in the house!!!!!


----------



## moni77

Yay for the good news Terri - both the embies and Fun!!! Good vibes for your transfer tomorrow!!


----------



## beaglemom

Fun will probably put you in a good mental state for transfer...puppies always bring smiles :)


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Terri! Excited for you to have Fun back. It's amazing how much love and happiness dogs can bring to a household. When I see my pup every day when I get home, I can actually feel my stress melt away. This sounds really cheesy but my heart swells with joy when I watch him frolic and play, and just being generally happy. My fave is when he chills on my lap when I'm driving and his little muzzle is sticking out the window. He loves feeling the sun and the wind in his face. Hehe. I am sure Fun is not quite a lap doggie, but I bet he enjoys car rides (most dogs do)! Also woohoo on the great embryo progression! That is good news! And transfer is right around the corner! How are you feeling, are you excited?

BabyW - sorry you're having home stresses. I heard a news story the other day about working moms versus stay-at-home moms. The interviewer asked the moms, "have you ever met a mom who said, 'I've got it ALL figured out!'?" They all laughed and said, "If she exists, I'd like to meet her." That made me think. It's one of those things that you never feel like you've got it all under control, or all figured out. I suppose it's just part of being a parent! But ugg, sorry your DH is not helping out more. I am a huge proponent of therapy. We had to do pre-marital counseling (to be married in Catholic church), and I loved it. We didn't have many problems before getting married, but it was nice to discuss little things that we perhaps don't see eye to eye on. And you guessed it - division of housework was one of those topics. We left there with a "chore chart" and agreement to adhere to the chart as much as possible. It did help me realize all that DH does.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Yay Terri! Excited for you to have Fun back. It's amazing how much love and happiness dogs can bring to a household. When I see my pup every day when I get home, I can actually feel my stress melt away. This sounds really cheesy but my heart swells with joy when I watch him frolic and play, and just being generally happy. My fave is when he chills on my lap when I'm driving and his little muzzle is sticking out the window. He loves feeling the sun and the wind in his face. Hehe. I am sure Fun is not quite a lap doggie, but I bet he enjoys car rides (most dogs do)! Also woohoo on the great embryo progression! That is good news! And transfer is right around the corner! How are you feeling, are you excited?
> 
> BabyW - sorry you're having home stresses. I heard a news story the other day about working moms versus stay-at-home moms. The interviewer asked the moms, "have you ever met a mom who said, 'I've got it ALL figured out!'?" They all laughed and said, "If she exists, I'd like to meet her." That made me think. It's one of those things that you never feel like you've got it all under control, or all figured out. I suppose it's just part of being a parent! But ugg, sorry your DH is not helping out more. I am a huge proponent of therapy. We had to do pre-marital counseling (to be married in Catholic church), and I loved it. We didn't have many problems before getting married, but it was nice to discuss little things that we perhaps don't see eye to eye on. And you guessed it - division of housework was one of those topics. We left there with a "chore chart" and agreement to adhere to the chart as much as possible. It did help me realize all that DH does.

It's more my fault since I take on too much and he has let me b/c I can be fanatical about clean floors when I'm prego. His schedule is tough too since he works when he comes home from the office. He has his list of things he wants to get done, but I have to ask for help...I try and take advantage of Jack's naps to get stuff done but we could accomplish more if we divided and conquered. Dh does his own laundry since he doesn't believe in separating colors and whites and he puts everything in the dryer which is fine. He would destroy my clothes. When the baby comes he will have no choice but to help feed and bathe Jack and help with house errands like food shopping, since I will be nursing. Since I meet the Nanny at 6 I rush home from the train and can't run to the store. I have to ask dh to go to the pharmacy or pick up milk if we run out. It's a tough sitch b/c he doesn't like when I delegate but then he also doesn't like when I get upset that he doesn't help. He says he can't read my mind and I should just ask. :dohh: He certainly doesn't mind runningh to the store for his fav snack and beer...he just needs to be more in a team or WE mindset which is hard when you've lived on your own until you were in your early 30s...he will step up when he's faced with no other choice. He's a little immature and selfish from the way he was raised...only thing he had to worry about was getting straight As and having fun. Everything was done for him and his bros. I had chores starting at 5yrs old when my Mom went back to work.


----------



## beaglemom

My dogs & cats are just the love of my life. They are so full of excitement to see me. I am really looking forward to when my husband comes home to see their reaction. They def feel his absence. Even my cat feels a little off. People who think dogs have no feelings are just nuts. And one of my dogs actually is not a fan of the car. He likes the idea of going somewhere. But then he goes to sleep. They are pretty great traveling dogs for the most part. My mom has 2 dogs & I often say me & my sister take a back seat to the dogs & the grandkids.

I don't think most of us have being an adult figured out completely. Adding in parenting is just like whoa! Therapy is def a good thing & communication is key. I am getting some people telling me what to do as a parent. I am just thinking can I try to enjoy being pregnant? One lady was telling me to make my own baby food & cloth diapering. I said I do not plan to do that. Nothing wrong with it, but I have decided to spend as little time with things like that as possible. I will make sure my child gets healthy food, but I am not staying up or spending my weekends blending food & freezing it. Nothing wrong with it...but I don't want to set such high standards for myself...at least not yet. Similac was doing a program a little bit ago about respecting other moms & their choices. I think that is very important. We are not all going to do things the same...but we shouldn't judge as long as we are taking care of our kids & loving them.

Oh...quick update for me...I FINALLY got the heart beat on my doppler! Erin I tried it lower & it worked...but honestly it kept going in & out so I really don't think I would have found it any earlier.


----------



## terripeachy

Fun is actually my first foster dog that I have allowed to sit in the passenger seat. I have to connect the seatbelt because of his weight, but he sits there like a human. I'll attach a picture so you can see it. He is SOOO good and yes, dogs bring unconditional love. 

With our church, we also had to go through pre-marital counseling and it was good to talk about things that he (or I) didn't want to talk about when it was just the two of us. I guess having that unbiased ear in the room was helpful, but we did find out about how each of us were raised, our expectations, money (ugh!), raising kids etc..I found it quite helpful. We were supposed to go back and do an annual checkup, but we never did. Maybe once we're past all this fertility stuff we can go back. 

Yes, I'm excited for tomorrow. 1pm is the transfer time, so I'll report back when I get home.

Oops. I forgot to add the picture. Here it is. Oh and I thought I had the one of him in the car on my computer, but it's still on my phone. Oh well. here's his face...just imagine the background being a seatbelt and some scenery. hee hee.
 



Attached Files:







fun2.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadySosa

Awe, he is so cute! He looks smaller than a pitbull. Is he mixed with anything?


----------



## terripeachy

Not sure. They always say pit mix so people are more likely to adopt them. the one crazy things about dogs is that they don't talk to you! So I'll never know. Ha ha. 

Oh, and a friend told me the other day that God folds a dog's ear over so he can spot the good ones. I thought that was so sweet. Fun is just snoozing away. He's so happy to be back. Now he can rest too. The shelter is probably a nightmare when it comes to catching some zz's.


----------



## beaglemom

I am chillin on the couch with my 3 right now. Love it. They miss their dad...me too cuz I am hungry but really not feeling like cooking. I just had a dreadful 3 way conversation with insurance. Too much to go in to but basically my prescription folks are morons & even my insurance rep knows it. They sent a case up to senior management. I sure hope they know WTF to do. Jeez. I just want to say look at my medical & med history...do I really look like a woman who deserves your shit right now? I have paid out & paid out...I just want what is fair.

Oh Terri if you need more E, be sure to ask your nurse if they have any coupons...back when I had to get it in Dec they had a coupon out there.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the tip. She's going to give me a couple week's worth tomorrow and we'll cross the other bridge when we get to it.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah! It's your day. Sending you so many good vibes today! Treat yourself to a nice warm meal afterwards. :flower: Oh, and Fun is TOO CUTE. :)

Babyw - I totally hear you about the delegating vs. not issue. Sometimes I feel like I have to tell my DH to do things and it makes me feel like his mother! So annoying. That said, for the most part, he's pretty good about helping.

Beagle - I'm sorry about your insurance - that's never fun to deal with. How long is your DH away for?

Hi everyone else! Nothing to report, except that I think I need to get on it and finally buy some maternity pants. Do you all wear the front full panel, side panel - what kind? I'm totally lost.


----------



## terripeachy

Today is the day!! The doctor just called, and he laughed at me because I always tell him that he's freaking me out by calling. He sighs a lot, so it's always super stressful.

The results are in and there are still three. One is excellent, one is high and one is high-medium. So...based on my previous results, we're going to put all three back and pray it works. He said 'Hopefully I'll be calling you in two weeks to say congrats.' I agreed. Transfer is at 1pm today.


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - he comes home Friday. Any pants I bought were the full panel. I like those. And if your belly is not super big, you can fold that flap down some. That's what I do. My pants are a little lose, so I do that & it helps tighten them. I don't dare buy a smaller size. Also if you look around in stores & try on, I suggest looking for the same brands on ebay. I bought another pair of jeans I loved at kohls (bought the first pair on ebay). They were $45! I never spend that much on pants. So I put the size & brand in on ebay & just got a pair for around $20 including shipping...so I am taking the pair back to Kohls.

Good luck Terri!


----------



## booger76

Yay, Terri!!! Good luck today. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## sars930

Terri I was coming on to wish you good luck but you beat me to it this morning. I'm so grilled for you that you've still got all three. Good luck!!!! I hope it all goes well and then you can come home and cuddle with Fun. I'll be praying for you and sending you good vibes.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Today is the day!! The doctor just called, and he laughed at me because I always tell him that he's freaking me out by calling. He sighs a lot, so it's always super stressful.
> 
> The results are in and there are still three. One is excellent, one is high and one is high-medium. So...based on my previous results, we're going to put all three back and pray it works. He said 'Hopefully I'll be calling you in two weeks to say congrats.' I agreed. Transfer is at 1pm today.

Thinking of you Terri!!! I am crossing everything for you. Sounds like great quality embies. I will say a prayer!

As for pants...front panel, side panels don't stay up well on me.

As for vaxing, I know this is late, but we do an alternative schedule...no combined shots. He gets a shot a month or sometimes every 2 weeks as long as it's not a live vaccine...we space those at a minimum 30 days apart. They give me a hard time but it's my child. I made sure he got MMR on time, and he got chicken pox vax before Spring when outbreaks rise. I skipped the Hep shot the day he was born b/c I think it's absurd. He will have to get the shot again before he goes to college anyway. I have the Vaccine Book by Dr Sears and only use it to see the ingredients. It just so happens the shots with the less harmful ingredients are the ones my Dr uses, but keeps the 2nd best one as back up...I call ahead and have them put the shot by the pharma company I prefer aside for us to make sure they have it. I didn't want the toxin load to be high when he was young and small and that is my choice. They don't agree with it and always tell me it will take a few months longer to fully vaccinate Jack, but he has in home care, we don't go to malls, and have not been on a plane with him yet. 

As for circumcision dh was adamant in having it done. 

No updates from me other than to say baby girl is kicking like crazy. Dh wants to name her Emma which was my Great Grandmother's name and someone in his fam too.


----------



## beaglemom

I like the name Emma. You vax plan is a good one. I know it's not the same, but they recommend the same process for dogs...not doing all vaccines at once.


----------



## LadySosa

Awe, Emma is a GREAT name! Emma and Jack. I like it. Both simple and classic names. Muy bien!

Yay Terri for all three hanging on! You've got excellent odds!! What if you have multiples?! Would you be ready for that? I'm excited that your transfer is at 1:00. That means 10am my time! I don't have to wait as long to hear an update! Hehe. I also hope you treat yourself to a nice hot meal. :) Toes and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Amy1976

Just checking in to say good luck to Terri!! I'm so excited for you and so happy all three embies made it! You'll be in my thoughts all day today!

Sorry I've been MIA these past few days. I haven't felt well at all. Besides being SUPER tired, I'm constantly nauseous. Bleh! I guess that's better than actually throwing up though lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I've been wondering what you were doing..feeling nauseous. Gotcha. :hugs:

LadySosa-I've transferred three every time I've done this, so I'm really not worried about having multiples. I only need one. And...if it turns out that three make it, so be it. We'll figure out a way to deal. And if that happens, we definitely need a dog in the mix! Insta-complete family!

BabyW-I love Emma too. I have a friend name Emmie, and I like that as well. 

ERose-It's April!! Come play with us.

Jen-Miss ya, cupcake. Hope everything is going ok.

Mrs.W, booger, sars, brighteyez, moni, jkb, beaglemom, kfs1-hola!


----------



## sars930

Just chiming in to say I love Emma too. Emma and Jack sounds perfect together. Are you lukewarm on it BabyW?

Amy, sorry you're feeling so bad. I feel you on the tiredness. 

It was really, really bad for me at first. Got better. And I had a little "relapse" over the weekend. I fell asleep at 9:30, woke up took out my contacts brushed my teeth etc. and then slept until 9. And I was tired at 11 the next night. I have been back to a more normal exercise routine, so I think that impacts how tired I get. I do like the fact I'm falling asleep really quickly. I had a few weeks where I had a lot of trouble sleeping.

Nothing too exciting to report here. I have to work this Saturday, which stinks, but three day weekend next week. My paint samples for the crib arrived this week. I haven't tested them yet because I want to see what dresser we settle on. Very curious how this milk paint covers.

I've been reading lots of baby-related books. I just finished Bringing up Bebe, which I thought was fabulous. It is entertaining, much better written than most child books I've encountered and I also learned a lot. Currently, perusing Baby Bargains.

Hi to everyone!


----------



## moni77

Hello all - Terri hope your transfer went smoothly and your 3 embies are snuggling in for the long haul!

I have the full panel pants and they have worked throughout this pregnancy.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm alive! Three embies are on board. I had to go pee so badly. I was miserable and the doctor said 'go ahead and go, but don't empty completely.' He didn't have to tell me twice. So I went until my stomach stopped hurting and then he looked on the screen and said 'your bladder is still really full.' Ha ha. Oh and my blood pressure was pretty high after the procedure so I had to sit and wait before they could send me home. But, I'm home now and just chillin'. I'm on the decaf train for two weeks and my beta is on the 14th. Won't be long now (I hope).


----------



## JCM

Hi everyone! I have been so super negative that I just had to stay away for awhile! I literally lost my sense of humor for a bit. Ugh! I'm the worst at pregnancy. The worst. Long story short, my sickness came back 2 weeks ago, I'm back on iron pills, and I have little contractions that come and go whenever they feel like it. Hemroids back full force, and acid reflux like you wouldn't believe. I can't even drink water without getting a flamed up in there! Bed rest is extremely boring and I never thought I'd say this but thank god for my husbands ex wife. She took the kids extra last week to give me a break! Whew! 

ANYWAY! I have been trying to keep up but it's so funny, (and weird) my ipad gives me nausea! Even when I check Facebook I can't be on scrolling for more than 2 mins...

Terri! I was secretly hoping your transfer was last week so when I came back there would only be a week to wait. Haha, I'm so selfish! I hope everything is feeling positive in there! I remember that horrible urge to pee on the RE. I actually told him if he was gonna keep pushing, he'd better watch out! Oh, and soooo great you get Fun back! I had a dream about you last night actually. It made me jump on here and stalk! 

Amy, I'm so glad you got your positive! Yay!! Sorry you're feeling yucky but yay because it's your BABY making you feel this way! That's what I keep telling myself anyway. 

Hope everyone else is feeling good! Anxious for your next step Lady!! 

Jkb, what a stressful time with the bleeding! I always joke with my friends about how I don't get a period like they do but I've worn a liner everyday of my pregnancy because of cervical fluid...you poor thing with constant bleeding. I really hope it stops and stays away. Sounds like your dr has a good handle on it thank goodness! 

Moni you are almost there! My dr thinks I'll go closer to 36 weeks so we might be pretty close! I'm trying to abide by her bed rest rules but I'm going crazy!!

Oh and we had my baby shower the other weekend. It was so nice and if people want to throw you a baby shower and your mother wants to invite people you don't know, let her. You get so much fun stuff! Even if they don't stick to the registry. Lol my mom, DH and I went the very next day to get things I didn't get off my registry (like the breast pump) and then I threw up everywhere and my mom cleaned it up. And THAT was the return of my sickness. Yuck! I checked with my insurance because my dr told me to ask about coverage for a breast pump if she wrote a script. They said not until 2016 and I yelled "but I'm having a baby NOW!". They didn't care. But it doesn't hurt to ask. Also, if you're interested in cord banking and you or DH is a physician you can save like 700 bucks! Let's see...what else have I learned. Pepcid 2 times a day is helpful. Milk with some honey in it helps the reflux. Your baby can move to the head down position and move right back up giving you your breech baby anxiety back. They do play in your ribs making it hard to breathe sometimes. A body pillow makes sleep better. Lol Epsom salt baths shrink hemroids and make them feel better. Oh! And you really CAN see the foot print through your stomach and it's pretty amazing! This baby girl moves all day everyday. DH will talk to her and poke my stomach and she will hit him (well, me) back full force. It's all fun and games til she squeezes my bladder. Her nursery is all done and ready. I even have her hospital bag packed! I'm ready for anything at this point. The contractions aren't too painful most times but then the low ones really kind of make me stop and gasp for air. Practice makes perfect I suppose!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - :happydance: YAY for having 3 embies on board!! I'm so excited for you. I can't wait until the 14th!!

JCM - It's so good to hear from you. I'm sorry you started getting sick again. That really blows. But not much longer and your little sweetheart will be here :yipee:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm so happy that the transfer went well. Now, come on April 14th and get here!!!! :) It sounds like you had some really strong embies this time around, huh? What did the doctor have to say?

JCM - so good to hear from you. wow. You poor thing. I don't blame you for hiding away. That little girl is making things tough for you! Just hang in there. It'll all be worth it.


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-thank you so much for checking in with us, but then I felt bad because you wrote that long message and you probably were just feeling terrible. I can't believe how rough of a time you've had, BUT, it will be worth it in 62 days. :) Thanks for the pregnant mom tips too. hee hee. Those are always helpful. I hope your dream about me was a good one. I'm pleased that Fun is back too. Yesterday he was quite a handful, but I think it was just because he was constipated. :dog: He was better this morning.

Oh and that's great that you had a wonderful shower. I'm sure getting all those gifts is really fun, and eating cake/cupcakes and yummy food. Anyway, continue to check in when you can. We love hearing from you.


----------



## jkb11

First of all..... 

Terri!!! So happy you have three great quality embies on board. I can't wait for the 14th. Congrats lady! 

Jen- hang in there. It will all be worth it soon. It was good to hear from you. Why are the Drs thinking you will deliver early?

Amy- sorry you're sick Hun. But glad it's for a good reason. Feel better.

Sorry I have been Mia. I was actually admitted to the hospital. I have had a large dermoid on my left ovary for a few years now. I asked my RE to remove it numerous times because it can cause complications with pregnancy but she never wanted to do it. Well I was asleep and woke in severe pain a little after midnight. I assumed all night I was miscarrying due to my history. I never thought about the dermoid. Anyways, was seen as soon as the office opened and because of the weight of the dermoid I had an ovarian torsion. Got admitted to hospital where they did another US. It was happening intermittently so dr gave me option of going to surgery or waiting and hoping it doesn't happen again. I decided to wait, but if it happens around 20 weeks then it is even more dangerous for baby because, the surgery can irritate the uterus and cause labor to start. So praying it doesn't happen, and I can just have it out when I have a c section to deliver.
On a side note, while they were checking other labs I had them draw a progesterone level as I just stopped taking all my meds. When I had the last big bleed about 3 weeks ago my level was 39. At that time I was still taking 2 ml of progesterone a night. Well my level as of Monday night was 19:( ob dr doesn't seem to care. I have put a call in to my RE just to double check. But do you girls know what your Drs like to see after you are done with your meds???? I took my last shot of 1 ml on Sunday nightbut had only done one ml every other day for the week.


----------



## terripeachy

jkb-Oh wow...I'm so glad you're ok. That had to be so scary. Are you sure you don't want to have it taken out now? It seems like such a risk, but obviously, I certainly don't know. I guess you have six weeks to figure out if it's going to be ok in there. Are you definitely having a c-section? 

Oh, so as I waiting for the doctor to come in to do my transfer, i was looking around at everything trying to distract myself. Then I saw the fire exit plan and thought 'can you imagine having a fire/fire drill when you're ready for transfer? What do you do?' Then after the transfer, while waiting for the catheter to be checked, I asked the nurse, and she said 'I would leave. The patient may be on their own if they want to wait around for the catheter to be cleared, but I'm getting out.' HA!!HA!! I'm just thankful that no one pulled the fire alarm. Also, the doctor said that people have peed on him before. :haha: BWwwaaahahaa.. I could hardly laugh (or I would have been a statistic), but I sure felt like it.


----------



## jkb11

The safest time to have the surgery is in the 2nd trimister but it can still cause complications and I just don't want to risk it since it is self corrected for the moment... I'm almost certain I will have a repeat section. They did give me the option since my son is so old and I have only had the one surgery. One positive note the dr did say once I get to third trimister things are usually wedged so tight in there that it doesn't happen often. 

Your story cracked me up:) once I was chaperoning a dr while he did the pelvic exam on a teenage girl and she kept saying "I have to pee" well the dr acknowledged her by saying OK. She thought he meant ok, go ahead. She peed all over him. I couldn't contain myself. I was dying laughing in the corner of the room.


----------



## beaglemom

jen - sorry so many issues. Why are you on bed rest? Let the countdown begin.

jkb - so much drama! I just wish you could have an easy time with this. I have no idea on the P levels. I stopped mine same day as my ob appt. I assume she checked my levels that day but no one seemed concerned about me stopping.

terri - only you! I do have random thoughts like that sometimes...like when it kept snowing! I was like I am getting my transfer. And my husband almost rear ended someone on the way there. I told him I would have the cop take me to the dr & leave him behind!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Wow, lots happening!

First, jkb, so sorry you are going through this. Man, this has been a tough pregnancy for you girl. That must be scary to always be going through something! It's a good thing you are a nurse because you seem much more knowledgeable than the average preggo lady! Hang in there.

And Jen - SO good to hear from you! You are not having an easy time either. Gosh, sorry about all the sickness and pain from hemorrhoids. I can't imagine being on bed rest, I'd get bored and fidgety real quick. And no iPad?? That's the worst!! ;) I hope you feel better soon and your girl eases up on ya a bit. P.s. it's crazy to imagine a little foot pressing on your belly!

Terri - I love your new pic! The blue dress is so gorgeous and springy. You make me want to refresh my pic to something more fun. I'll see what I've got. And LOL about the peeing on the doc. I cannot imagine all they've seen/experienced. Not sure if its a profession I would like. Can't wait till the 14th!

Amy - sorry you're feeling crummy. :(

Beagle - hubs will be home tomorrow, right? I bet you're excited!

Sars - sorry you have to work on a Saturday. No bueno. Good luck with the paint - let us know how it looks!

Booger - how are you doing??

Afm, I am sitting here listening to 90's music at my desk and it is cracking me up. Backstreet boys, Spice Girls, Goo Goo Dolls,, the Offspring. It's taking me back down memory lane!

I heard back from my nurse re: the PGS. Luckily it is covered by insurance, so we are going to move forward with it. They will biopsy the embryos on Monday, then we'll get results in 5 days. I'm really nervous. What if none of them make it? I suppose it would be a good thing to know now rather than after three failed rounds. But still nervous about it. 

Today is my aunt's funeral so leaving work a little early. My parents and my sister are going to be picking me up from work. It's so weird, I don't remember the last time we all four rode in a car together, just the four of us. It'll be fun tho (minus the whole funeral part).

And the beach house search is moving forward!! We are going down not this weekend but next to look at some places. We found a real estate agent and got lender approval. So excited!!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - sorry about your aunt. But sometimes funerals are a good time to spend time with family & reconnect.

Goo Goo Dolls & Offspring are 2 of my favorites!

Hubs does come home tomorrow. I cannot wait! I am hoping to have some energy to clean up a bit this evening. But I also have to take my pup to the vet for her vaccines. We will see. I leave early tomorrow to get my hair cut then I am off to the airport! Then after I am hoping for some pizza & tv time on the couch!!! But I am sure my husband is also dying to use the doppler again.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls. I would love just to be able to enjoy being preggo. I seriously never get sick, the only issues I've had is the miscarriages but my body seems to be making up for all the missed times now. On a positive note the bleeding has been completely absent for a week and 1 day now:) and the subchorionics both looked better on US. 

Lady- awesome news about Pgs being covered for you! It will definitely save alot of heart ache and worry if you know the one you have put in is healthy! Can't wait for your transfer.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - I also meant to say you will be happy you did PGS. Even if they all come bacl abnormal, at least you didn't go through the heartbreak & time & money with FETs. How many IVF cycles will your insurance cover...in case you need another one. But I don't think you will. Just think I had 5 go down to 2. Not all our eggs are good ones...we just have to find the right one. Erin knows all about that!


----------



## terripeachy

Lady-Enjoy the time with your whole family in the car. It is like old times except everyone's bigger! hee hee. Sorry again about your aunt. Hopefully she's at peace wherever she is. Thanks for the compliments on my picture. I realized that I only have a few pics on my computer at work, so that will have to do. My martini drinking days are over for a while, so no more looking at the picture of it looking so yummy. Booo...hee hee. Oh and awesome news about your beach/off-beach house.

jkb-Awesome that you haven't had any bleeding. Let's hope it stays that way.

So I was looking at a blog today called 'IVF and running' and this woman who runs tons of marathons and such outlined what she did running wise during her ivf process. Then she also had some bump pics. At 20 weeks her stomach had the tiniest little bump. The only way I noticed it was because she had the 20 week picture next to it. If I could go 20 weeks without having a belly that would be awesome. That would put me into mid August. And come fall/winter...I could just hide under sweaters. Who knows why I'm even thinking about that now, but I'm bored today so I have to find random things to look up. hee hee.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies,
> Wow, lots happening!
> 
> First, jkb, so sorry you are going through this. Man, this has been a tough pregnancy for you girl. That must be scary to always be going through something! It's a good thing you are a nurse because you seem much more knowledgeable than the average preggo lady! Hang in there.
> 
> And Jen - SO good to hear from you! You are not having an easy time either. Gosh, sorry about all the sickness and pain from hemorrhoids. I can't imagine being on bed rest, I'd get bored and fidgety real quick. And no iPad?? That's the worst!! ;) I hope you feel better soon and your girl eases up on ya a bit. P.s. it's crazy to imagine a little foot pressing on your belly!
> 
> Terri - I love your new pic! The blue dress is so gorgeous and springy. You make me want to refresh my pic to something more fun. I'll see what I've got. And LOL about the peeing on the doc. I cannot imagine all they've seen/experienced. Not sure if its a profession I would like. Can't wait till the 14th!
> 
> Amy - sorry you're feeling crummy. :(
> 
> Beagle - hubs will be home tomorrow, right? I bet you're excited!
> 
> Sars - sorry you have to work on a Saturday. No bueno. Good luck with the paint - let us know how it looks!
> 
> Booger - how are you doing??
> 
> Afm, I am sitting here listening to 90's music at my desk and it is cracking me up. Backstreet boys, Spice Girls, Goo Goo Dolls,, the Offspring. It's taking me back down memory lane!
> 
> I heard back from my nurse re: the PGS. Luckily it is covered by insurance, so we are going to move forward with it. They will biopsy the embryos on Monday, then we'll get results in 5 days. I'm really nervous. What if none of them make it? I suppose it would be a good thing to know now rather than after three failed rounds. But still nervous about it.
> 
> Today is my aunt's funeral so leaving work a little early. My parents and my sister are going to be picking me up from work. It's so weird, I don't remember the last time we all four rode in a car together, just the four of us. It'll be fun tho (minus the whole funeral part).
> 
> And the beach house search is moving forward!! We are going down not this weekend but next to look at some places. We found a real estate agent and got lender approval. So excited!!

Will be thinking of you, funerals are never fun but at least it will be behind you by the holiday...and that will make for a good distraction. Awesome news about moving fwd with the beach house, I wish we could afford one here but normal homes near us hover around 1mil, and beach homes in nice areas are twice that....now if we moved down south and could have 2 homes for 1mil, that would be awesome. Maybe one day. Good thing you are approved too, lenders are getting more strict with the docs they require for loans. 

Amy, sorry you're feeling crummy. It will pass. Rest, hydrate and do whatever you can to feel better.

Terri, yeah for 3 on board!!! Your story made me almost pee...I was getting up last night every 90min and barely drank anything but a sip to take my prenatals. I hope you're feeling good, sending bfp vibes to you!

Jkb, that is a dicey situation for sure...have you thought about a 2nd opinion? I pray you don't have to have the surgery, but if you do have faith that all will be ok. They are very resilient in there and protected. 

Jen, yeah for popping on. Sorry the nightmare of side effects is back. I'm glad you got good stuff for your shower, but boo for your ins co not covering the pump. I got a 2nd one from Aeroflow for $75 thru insurance which was just the motor, tubes and cups...I kept it at work and the full one at home. Nursing is the part I dread the most...Jack had no patience for a latch and wanted fast flow asap. I pumped then fed mostly which took a long time. I hope baby girl does better...but if my boobs don't stop growing it will be tough...hard to latch on to bigger ones and I have short nips, who knew! I hope all the ick feelings subside soon....it will all be worth it and you'll be ready to do it again.

How's everyone else?

Afm, besides peeing every 90min, Jack got up crying at 4:45am...I am just not meant to sleep this week it seems. I am working from home tomorrow since it's a half day, and then going to 2 car dealerships to look at a bigger car. My Audi suv is a little cramped with 2 car seats making it hard to drive since I am tall, and I want the ability to sit in between them on car trips in case one has a meltdown. 

So I have a funny, TMI story. I came home early yesterday in hopes of a nap before my chiropractor appt. The nanny was walking down the driveway taking Jack for a walk with the neighbors daughter and nanny. I go inside and walk up to the master bathroom. Dh was home prepping for this deposition and has been for 2 weeks, reviewing 39000 documents and going bleary eyed. He and I share a weird trait...studying or doing research makes our libido go thru the roof. I can't explain it, but when I had to study for my last license exam I would take little "happy breaks" as I would call them. He would have to keep me focused and say, ok at the end of the next chapter we can take a break, but then you have to do 5 more chapters or a test exam. Well it seems I caught dh by, um surprise! :blush: :haha: I saw the door to his office closed and I knocked but them opened it...his pants were unbuttoned and the look on his face was absolutely priceless. I had all I could do to make it back to our room before I grabbed a pillow and laughed so hard I had tears running down my face. Remember the giggle fits I get. I couldn't stop laughing and I was muffling it the best I could when I heard "I know you're laughing in there", and I swear I thought I was going to explode. My face got super red from laughing so hard...he walks by the room and says that he found the only spare moment when no one was around and got busted. He was mortified, but I told him if he never did that there would be something wrong with him. The bad part was he turned to me and said "well' you're home now, why don't we.." and the front door opens and the nanny is bringing Jack inside and I had to leave for the chiro. 

Please tell me I'm not the only one who's caught their dh by surprise like this. Was it bad that I found it absolutely hilarious?


----------



## moni77

Jen - sorry you have it so rough! I alternate between bad heart burn and back aches. I had a prenatal massage over the weekend and that was really nice! We can have twins! I have a nonbiological twin - My mom met this woman in Lamaze class when she was pregnant with me and it turned out that we were born on the same day - PLUS I was born in the hospital her mom was born in and she was born in the hospital my mom was born in! Crazy how things like that can happen. 

BabyW - I haven't actually caught hubby - but I know when he is likely to and check the internet history on the laptop if you know what I mean...and yes it is definitely hilarious!

Terri is PUPO!!!

Hi to everyone else.

So - had an ultrasound and the tech surprised me with a 3D pic!! (I can't figure out how to rotate the pic in the post...) He was smiling just before she snapped the pic. Big boy is measuring 5lbs6oz. I also had a non-stress test this morning and apparently I have to drink more water because (even though I wasn't feeling them) I was having contractions every 2 minutes! Big boy passed with flying colors though. I am into weekly appointments now! Ahh. I still have so much to do (especially compared with Jen). Next weekend is the weekend we have planned to put all of the baby's stuff away and figure out what we still need to buy and stuff (that's when his dresser arrives.)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0274[1].jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> Jen - sorry you have it so rough! I alternate between bad heart burn and back aches. I had a prenatal massage over the weekend and that was really nice! We can have twins! I have a nonbiological twin - My mom met this woman in Lamaze class when she was pregnant with me and it turned out that we were born on the same day - PLUS I was born in the hospital her mom was born in and she was born in the hospital my mom was born in! Crazy how things like that can happen.
> 
> BabyW - I haven't actually caught hubby - but I know when he is likely to and check the internet history on the laptop if you know what I mean...and yes it is definitely hilarious!
> 
> Terri is PUPO!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> So - had an ultrasound and the tech surprised me with a 3D pic!! (I can't figure out how to rotate the pic in the post...) He was smiling just before she snapped the pic. Big boy is measuring 5lbs6oz. I also had a non-stress test this morning and apparently I have to drink more water because (even though I wasn't feeling them) I was having contractions every 2 minutes! Big boy passed with flying colors though. I am into weekly appointments now! Ahh. I still have so much to do (especially compared with Jen). Next weekend is the weekend we have planned to put all of the baby's stuff away and figure out what we still need to buy and stuff (that's when his dresser arrives.)

Love the pic!!! Looks like one cute and healthy baby! I cannot wait to see the 3D of baby girl. I like the name Emma but I also like Hadley...dh may win this one. Definitely drink water and have some salt and potassium so you don't get leg cramps. I can't believe how fast time has flown for you and Jen!


----------



## LadySosa

WOW Moni! That is crazy, you can really see her face. Amazing stuff. Yay, you are getting close!

BabyW - I laughed out loud. Seriously. Your hubs would probably kill you if he knew you were telling us this! Haha. Thankfully NO - I've never walked in on DH. He actually doesn't do it much, if at all. I kinda wish he DID then he wouldn't be always wanting it. He is the horniest guy I've ever been with. LOL. I am thankful for it though, I've also had the alternative with an ex (I was the hornier of the two of us) and that is no bueno. I'd rather be wanted more than I want him. DH would be happy if I put out twice a day. I'm like, give me a break dude! There is no baby-making that is happening when we do it, so I have less of an incentive! Hehe.


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-that is hysterical. My husband only does that when it's time to give a sample. Otherwise he just waits for me. Not sure how he can be so patient, but whatever. I would've died screaming/laughing if i was in that situation. 

Lady-I forgot to say that I'm thrilled to hear your pgs will be covered. Awesome!! I called the clinic today and they said I can get a refund for the deposit I put down. Well, I really told them that I would like a refund. It's in the paperwork that I signed. They probably wait for the patient to say something. Who knows though. I'll take all the money I can get. 

Moni-wow. He looks so great. I'm glad you were able to get the 3d. I'll admit, sometimes the pictures scare me because I can't figure out what I'm looking at, but I tilted my head and saw his face immediately. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## JCM

Oh my gosh BabyW!! I laughed so hard! I've never caught DH but I imagine it would have went down exactly the same! So funny!
I'm so nervous for breastfeeding. I hope I'm awesome at it being that im not awesome at being pregnant. I really wanted to enjoy this time. I thought it was going to be so fun. Haha boy was I wrong! Oh and I don't know if anyone remembers but my inlaw drama is going much better. Tiny steps forward but progress!! 

Somebody asked I think beagle...I'm on the bed rest because of these crazy contractions. I guess they are happening more frequently than my dr likes. Also she thinks I'll go early because of it. Hey maybe I'll get a super awesome labor!? Wouldn't that be great! Dhs ex had all 3 of her girls at 37 weeks and they were all 7 pounds. Maybe I'll be the same. I saw her the other day and she was saying how she loved being pregnant. I'm like well that's nice you weirdo! But then she complained about her stretch marks she got right away. I was like oh? I don't have any of those so HA! Ok I didn't say the ha part...

I've been in bed all day and I'm so exhausted. Haha like really? What have I done today? Took my dogs out to pee and peed a million times myself. Whatever. I'm ordering this household pizza for dinner. I'm stepmother of the year over here. Meanwhile hubby did a bunch of surgeries today, had a legal trial run, and did an interview with channel 3 news. I'm a giant loser...growing a human...that kicks me all day long. 

I feel like the 14th is so far away Terri. I have an appointment that day to measure the size of this baby so I'll have two things to look forward to! 

Love the pic moni! I loved doing the 3d/4d. It was so cool to see her face. Looking all human like instead of skeletal! I can't wait for the rest of you girls to start feeling some movement. It's so crazy. There's a baby inside me! Lol! Kfs are you feeling anything yet? BabyW, you know what to look for so I bet she feel some stuff happening. Oh and I LOVE the name Hadley. My good friend named her baby that and she is just adorable. Emma was also on my list.


----------



## JCM

Oh I meant to say yay for pgs lady!!! Your DH sounds like mine. Always wants to do it. He insists that he really can't take care of himself. I'm like come onnnnn! Just do it in the shower or something. I'm too tired. And fat. And constipated. I seriously tell him all the gross stuff happening with my body and he's still horny. Good lord!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - I think even though the pregnancy has been rough, you are still enjoying the important parts...seeing & feeling her move. Glad the in law drama is getting better.

I don't have much else. I haven't been feeling great. I think because I haven't been eating well the past few days. I am ready for my husband to be home to take care of me. It is so easy for me to not take care of myself when I am by myself. No one else to worry about so I just forget about certain things.

Terri I hope time flies for you. I know you don't plan on cheating...so it is going to be killing us. Also why does your office have to wait so LONG! I think some do 10 days & others 14.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! 

So terri, congrats on being PUPO! I wanted to write sooner so badly, but every time I tried, an emergency popped up at work, I was getting so irritated, haha. Even though its April now, its still going... they have all of our qtrs end on a Fri. Something to do with having a certain number of days in each qtr, I dont understand it. But today is the last day! I am SUPER excited for you, and I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for your test day! Just curious, are you planning on cheating at all? You're usually super strong, so probably not, but I had to ask. :winkwink:

beagle, I'm sorry you're not feeling well and you've been missing your DH for a week. Is today the day he comes home?

Jen, girl.... I know you must be SO ready to have that baby! You've had such a rough go of it! But you do sound like you're enjoying the sweet bits of it. :) I can't wait until she's born, wuhu! So exciting that you're getting so close!

Ladysosa, such great news about the PGS being covered! And I'm super excited that you're doing that. I was so happy that I did it. Btw, hilarious how similar your friend's job sounds to mine! I started to wonder if she worked for the same company as me (which would mean I'd def know her), but since you're in Seattle, I don't think so, since I don't think my company has an office there. But the way you describe it, it sounds like the same identical job. That's too funny.

BabyW, hilarious story, haha! I haven't walked in on DH doing that, but to be honest, I have no idea when he does it... He's like LadySosa's DH, and really high maintenance for me, haha. But I'm gonna bet he had to do it a few times while I was in my first-tri since I felt so awful!

moni, awww!! Love that sweet little face!! 

Oh, jkb, I'm so sorry about the new issue. It sounds like you and your doc have discussed at length though, and I'm sure they're giving you the best advice.

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM, just glad today is the last day of my crazy time at work! Tonight, we're going with some friends to a comedy club. It's been a while since I've been to one, so I'm looking really forward to it. I still feel great. In fact, I'm hardly ever even tired, and no more headaches (at least not for a while). I have tons of energy, which is great, because I'm so productive around the house and at work. From what I hear, this could go away in the third-tri, so I'll just enjoy it while I can, and try to keep the momentum going!


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Aww..your husband will be home soon. You guys are too cute. And yes, you better eat. You have a baby inside to look out for, and not having your husband around is no excuse! Luckily, he'll be home today. hee hee.

ERose-I was looking at the front page today deciding if I should test early. I think I will because I think I have two or three FRERs and a zillion wondflos that I hate. I just want to get rid of all that stuff, good or bad, so I probably will test early. That being said, I'm not telling you guys unless I can't contain myself. HA!!HA!! And what does early mean? I have no idea. I need to make sure this trigger is out so probably not until at least Opening Day for the Os at home, which is the 10th. Glad your busy time is over and that you're feeling great. I am so happy that all is going well.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! 

I'm so far behind that I'll do my best to keep up.

*Beagle *- Hooray for your DH getting home today. I'm sure he'll be just as happy to see you as you are to see him.

*Jen *- I was so ecstatic to see you check in! I was worried about you. I'm sorry you're having to deal with a crappy pregnancy but maybe once Charli is here you'll forget all about how miserable it was. Bed rest sounds miserable. Ugh. Hang in there. The end is near! :haha:

*Terri* - I am going to die between now and April 14 waiting for your pregnancy test. Seriously. I'm glad that you have Fun back to keep you busy and distracted. Not that you need it since you have steel willpower when it comes to testing. If I can keep my fitness even remotely intact, I hope to run up to at least 20 weeks too. I am supposed to be on a relay team around that time so I'm hoping I can still run then! The legs are short, like 3-4 miles so it shouldn't be hard. But who knows? 

*Lady* - How was the car trip with the whole fam? I can only imagine. It made me chuckle to picture all of you in there together. I hope the funeral was a nice memorial to your Aunt.

*moni* - Cute picture of baby boy! I can't believe how close are you are. I'm sure you'll get it all pulled together in time. 

*BabyW* - Funny story. I bet your DH was embarrassed. :blush: I have never caught my DH doing the deed but I very well could soon as he isn't getting any from me.

*jkb* - I'm glad the bleeding has stopped but man, you have just had the worst time! So glad you have avoided surgery for now. Super scary. And it sounds just awful painful. You are one tough chica!

*kfs* - You've done well to avoid maternity pants up until now! How are you feeling otherwise?

*Amy* - Sounds like you and I are feeling pretty much the same. :sick: Sorry! I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse.

*sars* - Sorry you have to work tomorrow! I'll probably be putting in some hours this weekend as well. :nope:

That's as far back as advanced reply let's me go so I'm sure I missed someone - sorry! 

Howdy to everyone else out there! :hi:

So yeah, I have been pretty much feeling like crap all the time. No puking just nauseated constantly. It's like I'm nursing the longest hangover of my life. But I know many have had it way worse than me so I'm just trying to cruise through it. The fatigue just makes me lazy. I'm hoping to get out for a run this afternoon. Exercise actually makes me feel better it's just getting out the door that is the hardest part. 

I graduated from the RE on Wednesday. I had my last scan for awhile - at least I think so. Baby was measuring 8w2d which was 2 days ahead at the time - perfect! Heart rate was thumping away nicely too. I had to pick which doctor locally I wanted to switch too and that was difficult for me. The doctor I had been going to for all of my ultrasounds throughout my IVF is awesome but he (and the hospital he can deliver at) is 45 minutes away from where we live and I really want to deliver locally if I can. So I decided to start with my normal doctor as I really love her too and she can deliver babies. My local hospital is small but they have a brand new pregnancy/delivery wing and you get a free car seat! I know several people who have delivered there and been just fine so unless my doctor or I see a need to go back to Missoula, then I'm hoping to stay local.

Have a Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - awesome on a free car seat!

Terri - if you do test early, be sure that trigger is GONE. I had always planned to test daily but my fresh was cancelled. You have to do what will keep you sane. I knew if I waited to test I would wonder if it was real or just the trigger. Good luck!

Yes I know I need to eat. But I am just so tired & no easy food in the house. I cooked hamburger meat last night before it would go bad & added it to some mac & cheese. That raw meat was almost making me gag. And I had getting fast food since I usually eat our for lunch. My dinner is usually the healthy meal. I just ate an hour ago & now starving again. It is so weird for me to feel this way. I've never been a big eater.

Three more hours of work! My new reports are in, so I have some stuff to keep me busy while bossman is away. It has been slow for us & I think he is annoyed seeing me do nothing. But what can I do about that? He is such a turd sometimes.


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies!

Erin & Booger thanks for checking in! We missed ya gals!

I am so mad. I just found out that the PGS testing is covered at 50%, and we have to pay it up front and then submit the claim for reimbursement. It's basically what most of you said, so it's not terrible coverage, I'm just annoyed at my clinic's financial lady that told me it was covered. She just said "it's covered" so I assumed that meant "at 100%" but I suppose I should've said, "and HOW is it covered?" Argh. So basically we have to come up with $2600 over the weekend. Beyond annoyed.


----------



## terripeachy

Lady-welcome to the world of credit cards. I hate how people always say stuff is covered when it is really not. That's why one has to ask again and again. My friend that is going through IUI right now told me that her prescription insurance is unlimited. I was jealous and happy, but recommended that she ask about specialty prescriptions and give them names. She gave them her IUI meds (Gonal f, ovidrel) and they were covered so hopefully if she does ivf they will also be covered. I don't understand how insurance is so different for everyone. I can see a state to state policy, but different for every company is just insane and, I think, quite a racket. Oh well, I'm not going to drop coverage because of my outrage. I'll just suffer in silence. Hee hee. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## terripeachy

Everyone's pretty quiet..nothing exciting going on?

Hope you all had a nice Easter weekend. I made shepherd's pie with lamb and ground beef yesterday for dinner, and for breakfast we had these little spinach, ham and cheese souffle thingies. Mm..mmm.. I got ramekins for Christmas, and had been wanting to try this recipe. Huge success. I made 6, so I brought one with me for breakfast and it was perfect. I might even say that it was better than the souffles I get every now and again from Panera Bread. I'll have to make more next weekend.

beagle-Your picture is starting to grow!


----------



## beaglemom

I figured everyone was enjoying their holiday, so I check periodically for updates. I actually made banana bread yesterday...dusted off the bread maker. I had some bananas about to go bad. I watch a lesbian couple who are TTC (actually just announced FET worked after 1 failed FET & a fresh failure!!!). They are always using their bread maker & it makes me feel so lazy...I want to do a lot more with it...it is so easy.

Yes my pic is growing! And so am I. I will try to load a pic from my phone in a minute.


----------



## beaglemom

Add you can see I had some extra weight to begin with... But I think my belly is shaping more into a pregnant belly.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150405_130402.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kfs1

Hi all,

Such a busy weekend - I'm soooo pooped today. My DH had spring break last week so he cleaned out the room that's going to be our nursery. We painted most of it on Friday but still have the trim to do. I realized after that pregos aren't supposed to really be exposed to paint so I guess he'll have to finish it up on his own. We also visited our first daycare which is an at-home daycare the road over from us. It was fine - just a reality check for what's to come financially I guess. Sat/Sunday we had 2 separate Easter get-togethers. I can't even tell you how much candy I ate. Absolutely disgusting. I'm on a sugar detox this week for sure.

Terri - The souffles sound amazing. How are you feeling?

Beagle - Cute bump pic. Mine's definitely becoming more noticeable, too. I'll take a pic later today.

Hi everyone else! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Yay!! You do have a little bump going on there. That long shirt accentuates it too. Your half smile cracks me up. It's like you're getting a passport picture taking and you don't REALLY want to smile.

kfs1-I'm unfortunately on jellybean overload as well. I figure, if I can't have a coffee, I can eat jellybeans. Not sure how true or good that is for me but I'm going with it. What color are you painting your nursery? Yes, I want to see pics too! I'm not feeling like anything. Just patiently waiting. Luckily baseball starts this afternoon for the Os so I can focus on that and then the big day on Friday, and then my beta soon after that. :juggle:

I trashed/cleaned out a lot of spare paperwork yesterday afternoon, and now I think it's time to redo my summer/winter closets. It's supposed to rain every day starting tomorrow, so I have a lot of indoor activities that I need/want to do.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - you have to realize this is not just my husband snapping a pic...he is an amateur photographer...so this is like after 2 or 3 pics & directions he is giving me. Plus I hate fake smile pics. Then he shows me the pic & wants to know if I am okay with it...I am just like whatever. He said my chins were showing. All I am thinking is it's only gonna get worse so whatever...at least I can pretend it is all pregnancy doing it. He has to approve any pic I take of him...it is so annoying.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Beagle - cute pic! Definitely see that bump! Glad your hubby is back home.

Terri - YUM! You are so creative with cooking. Sometimes I wish I was a bit more imaginative, but DH and I both are not the most adventurous when it comes to food. Like lamb scares me. Even pork scares me. Haha. Maybe its just that I'm not too adventurous when it comes to meat.

Kfs - sounds like a fun, busy weekend! I'd love to see your bump pic!!

Afm, we had a productive weekend filled with cleaning and organizing. Whee! We broke out the pressure washer and went to town on our patio furniture, deck, walkways, driveway, etc. After our damp winter, moss and mildew starts to grow on everything. I also washed a bunch of windows and cleaned out the fridge/freezer. It felt good to do some spring cleaning. I'm so productive when I can't go out shopping/spending money!
We met up with my family for brunch yesterday. Finally got to meet my sister's mystery man. He's..um..interesting...! Hehe. He seems really into her, so that's good. He's just really dorky and pretty awkward. Like one of those kinds of people that just kind of stares at you for longer than is normal. But hey, I'm not the one dating him! Haha. If she's happy, I'm happy.
My lil embies go off to get tested today. We'll get the results in 5 days. I'm nervous, but excited.


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-It was my first time cooking lamb, and it was ground lamb, so it wasn't so bad. Shepherd's pie is supposed to have lamb in it, but I have always just used ground beef. Since I went to Wegman's (do you have them yet?), they actually had ground lamb, so I thought that i would try it AND if it turned out gross, then I would just stick with ground beef. No biggie. hee hee. I liked it, though and now I wish I had bought more lamb because I honestly think it's seasonal (although kind of expensive). I just experiment..hee hee. I watch cooking shows, and then get the recipe and try it. It's kind of cool trying new items in the store and tasting them. I don't think I could make up a recipe, but I will substitute stuff in a recipe if I don't have it. That's fairly easy to do. I'm excited about your embies getting tested. This will save you so much drama. hee hee.

Speaking of drama-I now have a zit on my face from eating all those jellybeans. I guess I learned my lesson. I should have stayed away from them. :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, you always make me drool with the food you make! Especially now, when my appetite has been so good for the last 4 months, haha! So.... since you have those extra tests that you want to get rid of, have you decided how early you'll test? :winkwink: No, I won't bug you anymore, hehe! I was curious though, if you had tested out the trigger or not.

LadySosa, can't wait for your results! :thumbup: Good for you and the cleaning/organizing! I love when I'm motivated to do that, it feels great to have stuff like that done. 

booger, sorry for the perpetual nausea! That has to be rough. Seems we've had a good percentage on this thread who've had to deal with that, huh? But congrats on graduating from your RE!! From that point on, for me, everything felt normal, almost like I managed to get prego on my own, LOL. The whole time I was going through the IVF stuff, I felt like such a science experiment, haha! So when I started seeing my OB, it was kinda nice to just be treated like a regular pregnant woman. ;)

beagle, cute pics! Thanks for sharing!

kfs, agreed on the daycare. We need to start that process at some point, because most of the ones in my area have waiting lists, so we'll need to pick our favorite and get on it. I actually really love the daycares around here, but yes, the cost is going to be astronomical. We're considering Montessori, but that will only go until around 3:30, I think.... so we'd still need aftercare until DH or I can pick him up after work.

Hello to everyone else! I'm finally FREE from quarter-end stuff! So a little more time to play. :) Since beagle shared a bump pic, I figured I'd go ahead and share too. I haven't been taking pics... in fact, I've only taken two this entire time. But this is the most recent, from a little over a week ago at about 19 weeks, I think...?
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 15


----------



## beaglemom

Erin you look great. Another reason for me not caring too much on how I looked in my pic...I was just ready to be done with it because we planned to do weekly & those are the only 2 I have done. So I think I will try every 4 weeks or so...maybe line it up with my dr appointments. But still not sure.

I have looked in to day care & have 2 in mind. I don't really want to look any further...the price seems reasonable. I just need to do a tour. I also have a recomendation on one of them which is nice. My area seems to be filled with wanna be care providers. Like a day care on every corner. I could probably get a cheaper place, but the price is not my main concern. A lot of places look so gross just from the outside. One place we passed my husband was like oh look babe our kid can play in that big pile of dirt. It was just dirt & toys everywhere. No trees, no grass. But there is a brand new place opened on my road. I want to check it out just for convenience. But I am wondering if it is better for him to be closer to my work than my home. One place is super close & I could go on my lunch & do a feeding if I want...which would be nice when I am really missing him.

Terri - maybe your acne is hormones! You never know.

I am more trying to focus on my nursery. I had a huge jump start but now slacking with my husband gone that week & feeling tired in the evenings. My spare room you can't even get in to because of all the baby stuff lying around. I want to set up my furniture so I can organize. I feel like this time for me has gone too fast! I also want to start eating a lot better. I have been eating out too much at lunch...need to start brown bagging...to save money & to eat better.

Work is so SLOW. Sorry if I jump on too much & annoy you guys. Only so much I can catch up on FB...also that is on my phone & I know my boss notices me on it. He knows I don't have anything going on...not my fault.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Yay for the picture. Today I will allow you to show us a picture in shorts. If you had shown us this picture last week, I think I would've driven down to FL and smacked you! It is finally in the 70s here, and I just took my coworker to pick up his car and I actually sweated a little, so I'm happy that it's shorts weather! Yeha!! I can put my stupid winter hat away. hee hee. Um..I'll look in the closet and check out my test collection. I'm not testing out the trigger. I think the earliest I would test would be this Friday. Most likely I'd test on Saturday. Nothing is going to bring me down on Friday. That gives me three days before my beta, and I should probably know by then. :wacko:

Beagle-You don't annoy me. I like having someone to play with during the day, so post away. Don't stress about not having the furniture complete for the nursery. I'm sure there will be one day when you're not as tired and you can make some progress. It's not a race anyway. Oh, and my bestie told me that it's better to have a daycare near your home because if you are feeling sick or don't go to work, you don't want to have to drag your kid all the way over to that side of town to return home and then have to go WAY back over there at the end of the day. Just a thought. Our acquaintance had twins, and her husband suggested having a daycare near home. She cried and cried and wanted to put them near her work. Then one day or two, one was sick and one wasn't, and she had to drive to work to drop the one kid off and then come home to be with the other one, etc... I think that changed her mind, and she put them both in daycare near the house. Actually..and soon after that, she stopped working altogether. HA!


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, terri, I'll be patient! Hehe! Glad the weather has warmed up for you guys! 

beagle, you dont annoy me at all! Like terri said, it gives us someone to play with during the day. :) Especially now, when I've just come off a busy couple of weeks and I'm jonesin for girl talk.

Luckily, I live only a few miles from where I work right now, so whether I put my LO in a daycare closer to home or to work, it doesn't make much difference for us; however, we're sorta house hunting at the moment because at some point we want to move to a lakehouse, so we can keep our boat on our own dock, rather than paying to store it. The areas we're looking are a bit further out, but since I work from home one day a week, I'll def choose a daycare closer to my home. I'm not crazy enough to think that I can have a baby at home when I'm working (it would be difficult to take a con call with a screaming baby!)... I'll still have to take him to daycare on those days, so choosing one closer to home when we move, is likely the wiser decision for us.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks Terri. If I had twins, I think I would probably end up staying at home. That is a good point...I was thinking about visiting him & also if there is a dr appt, I could pick him up 5 minutes away & drive to the dr which is 15 min or so. If closer to home it would be an hour just in driving back & forth. I guess there is positives & negatives with both.

My husband is at home watching th Yankees opener. Of course we are A-Rod haters...my husband called me & said A-Rod has someone else putting the black stuff under his eyes in the dugout...I was like give me a break! He must have left his compact in his other purse! I hate him so much! I wish I couls have watched the game...Joe Torre was throwing the first pitch.

The furniture doesn't stress me out really...I just would love to be able to walk in a completed nursery...I bet that would feel great. Maybe I will have my husband move the dressers tonight or tomorrow so I don't have to look at them & then at least my living room can look decent for now. Yesterday would have been a great day for staining...so nice outside.

Speaking of weather, I tried on some shorts...maternity...I do not think I will be wearing shorts this summer! Not appealing! But I have plenty of capris...I want to buy more dresses & skirts though...especially for our trip to the mountains in May.


----------



## JCM

Hey girls! Love all of the pics! I'll have to post one from my baby shower! 
I'm secretly hoping you test early Terri! 
Don't worry about the nursery for now, plenty of time for that! I started looking around 16 weeks and ordered my stuff shortly after and I now have a finished nursery! Hooray! I feel so organized. I'm going back on diclegis to help with my sickness so that makes me super happy! I'm determined to make these last 4-8 weeks pleasant...

I was laughing with one of my good friends this morning. He called to wish me a happy birthday and I said exactly one year ago I was so hungover (I had a big 30th birthday party at our house) and today I feel even more hungover than last year! Lol! It was so fun. We rented a taco stand and had margarita machines! I miss margaritas. I'll have one soon enough! 

Lady that is so frustrating. Oh sure we cover that..,uhhhh no we don't. So dumb!



Here are my fav maternity pics from a couple weeks ago. 

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpssnymupcu.jpg

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpskqa13m3n.jpg


----------



## JCM

Who those are huge! Sorry I don't know how to make these smaller! Yikes!


----------



## ERosePW

Jen, ADORABLE. Thanks for sharing! You look great. I would never be able to tell that you feel like crap all the time, LOL! Really great maternity photos.


----------



## JCM

Thank you! It helps to have a friend do hair and make up. Makes you feel so much prettier!


----------



## LadySosa

Awe you guys all look so cute! Thank you for sharing! It's fun to see what you all look like in real life. :) 

Haha people are probably wondering what the heck I am looking at on my computer at work! LOL!! Those were giant Jen! Haha.

As for the daycare near home vs. work debate: One of my old cowokers kept her son in a daycare near work. She liked it because she could spend time with him during the drive to work, and if she was stuck in traffic, then she wouldn't be late to pick him up. Also, she got to ride in the carpool lane while commuting. :) Just some things to consider!

Oh and beagle, no worries! I am bored at work most days, so that's why I am on here so much! Haha. It's nice to have others to play with.

Man, I keep thinking af should be here any day. Once she arrives, I can schedule the next FET. But of course she is taking her sweet ass time. Ha.

Oh, booger, forgot to say, sorry you're feeling so crummy! :(


----------



## moni77

Wow great pics everyone. I have done a total of 5 bump pics this entire time. Below is from yesterday.

I finally scheduled a professional shoot for 4/18 - hoping my turn out nice but I'm afraid I might have waited too long and feel crappy and not "pretty".

This weekend is baby prep weekend - setting up his furniture and putting away his stuff, FINALLY. I will also pack my hospital bag. 

I still have to find a daycare. I am looking near my apartment mainly because hubby and I will take turns with pickup and drop off and my day rarely starts at my office. Pediatrician is also near home (unlike my docs) so that hubby could potentially take to appointments as well and so I am not driving all the way to my office area for the initial appointments while I am on leave. 

Hope all is well. Hi to all!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0280[1].jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## terripeachy

Great pics Jen and Moni!! I hope your photo shoot goes well. You don't look like you would feel bad either so let's put it out in the universe that you'll be feeling just fine. Do you have an idea of what you're going to do? Like different settings and stuff like that? 

What a fun picture day everyone. I wish I had a pic to share. Do you want to see my soufflés? Just kidding.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Love all the bump pics! Everyone looks awesome. 

Hope all you ladies had a great holiday weekend. 

Terri I can't wait for you to test. 

Beagle you will want to shake me but I have not ordered of looked for stuff for the nursery yet. I need to get a move on and some places take 10 weeks to order and deliver. My head trader is out this week and it's school vacation so it might be slow enough for me to look for nursery ideas. Instead of a nautical theme like Jack's room I may do a very pale grey paint, white furniture with pink and grey accents with her initials as the focul point. I figure it's the smallest room of the house so too many patterns will just close in the room. If we do a monigrammed blanket, pillow on the glider and clean lines on the bedding it will look nice. We decided to leave Jack in his room even though he has custom built in closets, drawers and bookshelves. Baby girl can stay in the small room until I decide what to do with our second master bedroom...keep as guest room and make it also dh's office or make it into one of the kids rooms. I can only imagine the fights later on about who's room is bigger and why!

I'm suffering with allergies right now. Since the budding was delayed with snow the pollen count is double the norm. I hope you ladies don't have them! It's been a bad week of fatigue and fighting to stay awake past 9. 

Night night lovelies. Hope everyone is feeling good and getting excited for some babies to be born on this list. I say for every baby born we should have at least 1 if not more BFP!!!


----------



## kfs1

Booger - Well, I've avoided maternity pants by wearing leggings and comfortable pants to work - ones that have a little more give. :) BUT I went shopping over the weekend and bought a few things. Hard to find pants in the stores, though, so I think I'll order them online. I'm so sorry that you've been so nauseous. I hope you can keep in under control somewhat.

Lady - So, your sister's new man sounds interesting... :) I wonder if he was really nervous or something. Oh well - like you said, you're not the one dating him. :) I'm thinking positive thoughts about your embies! :)

Erin - LOVE your bump. You look great. And like Terri said, jealous of the shorts. :) It's slowly starting to warm up here - 50s-60s this week but rainy.

JCM - I agree with everyone else. You look amazing. Definitely can't see how tough this pregnancy has been for you in those pictures. :)

Moni - Looking great, girl! I'm with you on daycare. I work 45 minutes from home but I'd still prefer to have the daycare by my house. If there's ever an emergency, my in-laws are right down the road so...

Babyw - We did a very pale gray paint, too. But it actually came out so pale that it looks white. Oh well - as long as it's clean looking, I'm fine with it. Our bedding is gray, white, and teal so I guess we'll go with those colors.

Terri - You SHOULD share some pics of your amazing food ... and some more of Fun. :) At least for the time being, until you get your BFP next week and that bump starts to grow.

Hi everyone else! OK - here is my first official bump pic - looks pretty accentuated in this shirt. I tried to get my head in the pic to give you girls a smile but the mirror in my little hallway is too close. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1051.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the photo kfs1-So now I have a question about those long shirts that you and beagle are wearing. Are they going to get shorter as your belly grows out, so they won't look so long in a few months? I don't understand why they are SOOO long. There is a woman at work who is like 5' or maybe even 4'11, and she always wears really long shirts/sweaters/cardigans with khakis underneath. The look makes her look even shorter (because her legs look like two tree stumps sticking out), and I don't get it.


----------



## beaglemom

Not sure what our plans will be for pics. No offense to anyone, but me & my husband are just not very fond of photo shoots in general. I don't plan to really do them for the baby either. My husband loves taking pics & I did photography in school...so we will just do our own. I like more natural settings. But I would love some good pics of us together, so we may use one of his photo buddies to do something for us. But I cringe at the thought.

Moni - love the little outifr & the name...I don't remember you announcing it but I am probably spacing. What will you call him? Oh & you look great.

Terri - go ahead & bring on the foodie pics!

kfs - I wish I were a leggings person before getting pregnant...I would probably feel more comfortable wearing them now. My friend does so she probably could have helped me.

BabyW - I will not scold on your nursery delays if you don't scold me on my eating habits! I love your ideas though...def lighter is a good plan in a small room. And I always said I wouldn't but I would totally go pink & purple if I had a girl.

So had a rough morning. I think since I am in week 12, the 1st tri is trying to give me all the things I missed out on at once! All of a sudden I just feel sick feeling & not hungry sometimes. Then when I am I don't want anything. So this morning I think my shower was too hot. I got dressed & then just had to lay down. I almost passed out. So I felt a little better then left for work. I stopped & got a breakfast sandwhich & a coke. I figured the coke would help a little bit & I will switch to water after. I feel better. Glad no bossman today. My husband is finishing the nursery floors today & buying some clear coat for my dressers. So if I am feeling okay I plan to start painting them tonight. Maybe by the weekend we can have the crib put together. I am also just really excited to see it...I only saw it onlne so I hope I like it...I am sure I will.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Thanks for the photo kfs1-So now I have a question about those long shirts that you and beagle are wearing. Are they going to get shorter as your belly grows out, so they won't look so long in a few months? I don't understand why they are SOOO long. There is a woman at work who is like 5' or maybe even 4'11, and she always wears really long shirts/sweaters/cardigans with khakis underneath. The look makes her look even shorter (because her legs look like two tree stumps sticking out), and I don't get it.

I don't know about kfs, but my shirt was actually a maternity shirt...so it should stretch & possibly get shorter. But I am a little above average at 5'6, so I think for me it is fine...but I get what you mean for shorter women.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-The lady at work isn't prego..she just wears really long shirts, and it's weird. HA!!HA!! Gotcha on a photo shoot. I think some of them are nice, and some are cheesy. Hope you're feeling better by now. I hate when I get weak/faint after a shower. It's scary. That happened one time when I was taking my PIO/del estrogen shots too. Luckily it only happened once.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Thanks for the photo kfs1-So now I have a question about those long shirts that you and beagle are wearing. Are they going to get shorter as your belly grows out, so they won't look so long in a few months? I don't understand why they are SOOO long. There is a woman at work who is like 5' or maybe even 4'11, and she always wears really long shirts/sweaters/cardigans with khakis underneath. The look makes her look even shorter (because her legs look like two tree stumps sticking out), and I don't get it.

Haha. Well, it is a maternity shirt. But like I said, I've been wearing a lot of leggings so I tend to wear longer shirts with leggings to cover my butt/thighs a bit. :) I wear normal shirt with regular pants.

Beagle - I won't be doing a maternity shoot either. I just don't like having my picture taken is all. I'll just have my BIL take a few photos of us - he's a great photographer. Oh - and I had the dizziness thing for a bit a while back, too. I think it's quite common to get lightheaded every now and again. Make sure to drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## LadySosa

Hehe Terri I know what you mean - my sis is 5'1" (I am 5'3", people always think I am the older sis, even tho I am 4 years younger) and she insists on wearing long/baggy clothes. She is sensitive so I don't tell her that it makes her look shorter. The other day her chest was showing a tiny bit and she was like, "Oh my boobs are just hanging out!!" She is a little too modest I think. 

Kfs you look great girl! I see you are freckly like me. :) 

Beagle sorry you are not feeling good.

BabyW - your turn on a bump pic!

Moni- you are so tiny! Adorable. :)

Amy - how ya doing girl? Haven't heard from you in a bit.

Since everyone is sharing pics I'm gonna share one of me with my baby (when he was a baby). It was the first time we met. If you zoom in you can see the dew drops on his nose. That's my favorite part! let's see if I can figure out how to share...


----------



## LadySosa




----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I think I am the same with pics...so when posed I just look so fake & unnatural. I love spontanious smiles in pics.

Lady - if we start doing furbaby pics, I could be here all day! He is too cute.

Not feeling much better...trying to drink water but not too fast or I will be sick. And work is annoying...how can I be so annoyed when my boss isn't even here? Someone on the other side asked me to do something...but all I am thinking is why me? I helped her with it last time, doesn't make it my job. And it isn't even hard. So I am thinking oh she is by herself...NOPE...the manager is here who I know knows how to do it. So annoying. I want to be nice & not seem like a bitch but I just want to ask why on earth she thinks it is okay to just forward me a request from her customer? I am business & she is retail. I am not supposed to touch retail. But I do help them with business. Times like this make me hate myself for even helping at all. Sometimes you help a little & then people just decide to dump on you.

Ugh...rant over. Just not feeling it today.


----------



## terripeachy

Lady-I can't see the dewdrops but what a cute picture!!! That's funny that you noticed freckles on kfs1-I had to go back and look. I'm such a goofball.

kfs1-OK on the maternity shirt. I just wasn't sure. 

Amy/booger-Yeah, I was thinking about you this morning as well, but forgot to write. I hope you guys are ok.

I was just googling Vit. D deficiency and pregnancy. My regular doctor noted that my Vit. D was low, so I started taking a supplement. He didn't tell me how much to take (and I don't have the bottle with me), but I've been taking one pill a day since the beginning of March. I would be really excited if that jump started my body for a BFP. hee hee.


----------



## LadySosa

Yeah, since I'm one of the few (you and me for now, Terri!) who can't share a bump photo, I figured I would share a pic of my fur baby. It's all I got. :)


----------



## JCM

Terri I did 5000 ui of vitamin D my whole ivf cycle. Plus fish oil. Bleh! I was so sick of pills that I got chewy vitamin D gummies! 

I just love photo shoots. I am definitely doing one of us when the baby comes. I'm not usually a camera lover but my photographer is excellent. So talented and really great at making me feel comfortable.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! Loving all the bump pics! Everyone looks so adorable! I would've shown my face in my pic if I'd thought about it, but it was just a super easy one to grab off my phone and post! As for the super long shirts, I don't wear them because I'm barely 5'4" and I practically live in flip flops and ballerina slippers lately. I wear heels to work sometimes, and out to dinner if we're meeting friends, so I suppose I could see wearing one when I'm wearing heels, but otherwise, probably not. The tee I was wearing in my pic is from Motherhood Maternity, and I bought it in about 6 colors, LOL.

Jen, how are you feeling lately? About the same??

Lady, super cute pic of you and your pup!! So glad you shared! I love seeing pics of everyone. 

terri, yep, keep popping those Vit D pills! :thumbup: I had slightly low Vit D too, when I first started seeing my RE, because she got me at the end of winter. :winkwink: She had me taking 4000 IU per day, and she re-checked a couple months later, and at that point it was higher than normal range, so it worked quickly. Plus, it was spring/summer, and we were back on our boat a lot, so that probably helped.

beagle, so sorry you're having a yucky day... I hope it will pass and that you'll feel better tomorrow! You're about out of that first-tri, so you'll probably feel great soon. I know I've been thoroughly enjoying the second-tri.

BabyW, I will probably be like you and slacking on the nursery... I tend to procrastinate things sometimes, but I'm probably going to be the worst on the nursery, because I simply can't decide what I want to do in there. My plan was similar to yours... grey walls, white furniture, blue accents for boy (I even had a pic printed from Pinterest). But now I'm seeing a lot of the dark wood furniture again, and I'm back to loving that. So who knows. I just need to pick and do it!

booger, are you feeling any better?

Hi kfs and Moni!! Always great hearing from you girls!

Speaking of dizziness... I've had several spells of weirdness, where I start to feel odd and everything starts to go dark. I don't get much notice that it's about to happen either. I was trying to check out at Motherhood the other day, and I felt it coming on. When she was done ringing me up, I headed for the door, and almost didn't make it. I literally almost bit the dust in the store. The sales girl came over and had me sit down, and the other pregnant ladies in the store started pulling snacks out of their bags, LOL. I had to lie down in the back of the store and nibble on a snack until I felt normal. At first, I thought it was because I was a little later eating lunch, but when I was telling a friend about it, she said it sounded more like low blood sugar. I don't know if that's it or not, but I will tell my Dr about it when I go back this month. I've never had the issue before, but I know prego women are more prone to that.


----------



## sars930

You ladies all look so cute in your photos! And Jen your photos totally don't show how awful this pregnancy has been on you.

I still don't have any bump to show. In the morning I look pretty normal. By night time, there's a little bump but it more looks like I ate too much! haha I spent the weekend washing and steaming all of the maternity clothes my friend gave me. It is insane how many clothes she bought. I think I have 5 pairs of black pants for work and 6-7 black v-necks/ long sleeve tees. I'm only 5'3 so I am worried about the looking ridiculous with a long shirt issue. I think my massive boobs are helping that issue a bunch.

Have any of you ladies gotten fitted for new bras? I've been surviving with a bra extender but I think I have to surrender. My cups runneth over. I was wondering if maternity is worthwhile. I'll probably go to Nordstroms this weekend. I love the ladies in their lingerie department.

Lady: Your pup is so adorable! What a great photo. My best friend from high school has three long haired dachshunds. My dog Fen just got a haircut Friday. He was so shaggy his beard was pretty matted and I think he looks so weird without his beard!

Terri: Hope you're week is flying by! How is Fun doing?

Beagle: Sorry you're feeling crummy. I've dealt with a lot of dizziness, light headiness because I have really low blood pressure to start with. It was 105/60 at my last appointment. I've found it's the worst when I get up too quickly or come from having my head down to up, like bending over to put a towel on my hair after the shower.

Erin: Glad things are slowing down for you at work. I really loved the shirt you were wearing because it wasn't so long. I'll have to look for that. That's scary about almost passing out. As an expert fainter, I've learned the best thing to do is sit down right where you are (don't worry about looking like a weirdo) and put your head between your legs. The fact that eating helped does make it sound like low blood sugar. 

I've had a crazy busy few days at work on top of working six days last week. We actually laid low for Easter and didn't do anything besides church. It was nice. I got in a 6.5 mile run Sunday, first four with the dog and DH at about a 10 min mile. I definitely slowed down to closer to 11 for the last two but that's what felt good. I'm signed up for a 10K in a few weeks, so I'm excited for that.

Working six days last week means a three-day weekend this week. We're finally seeing those nice warm temps too. DH leaves for his annual golf trip with my dad and friends to Williamsburg Wednesday-Sunday. It's supposed to be 87 there Friday so that'll be a shock to the system.

We've got our sequential screening tests at the perinatal center Wednesday before he leaves. I'm excited to see the baby again but also a tad nervous. Just hoping everything checks out OK. 

While DH is gone, I'll have a girl's weekend with my mom. We're seeing a play Saturday night. And I've got a facial planned Friday. My friend with all the dachshunds is an aesthetician and she squeezed me in. My skin's been like a 13-year-old's. I'm excited to be able to start back up with my acne medicine. My doctor said to wait until the 2nd trimester and I'm almost there.

And I'm super excited because my sister-in-law finished making the baby race bib for our announcement. I've attached a photo with the last name strategically blocked out with a little shoe. I still have to punch holes in the corners and put the safety pins on but you get the idea.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0412.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## beaglemom

I should be feeling better soon. Forced lunch down. It doesn't help the girl who is asking me to do her job came by asked if I was feeling ok then gave me a weird look when I said I was fine. I wanted to say no almost threw up & passed out & you are having me do YOUR job. But I usually don't complain at work. Oh then her stupid ass had someone bring over the tickets & email for what she asked me to do...so she wanted me to fill out the form. My god...you did everything else...do the damn form. Sorry guys.

I always wanted wood color for boys & white for girls. And I am not a fan of the darker brown in the nursery. It looks nice but that is just my preference. I cannot wait to show you guys a pic when mine is somewhat put together.

Def keep some candy & snacks in your bag. Good thing you were in the maternity store...they are probably used to it.


----------



## beaglemom

sars that looks really good.

Terri I meant to say maybe the D will help a lot...I have read lots of info saying D is so important in getting pregnant. I was taking 1000 a day. I still do. But I don't think my levels were ever checked.

My husband is finishing the quarter round on the floors today. He is the best!

edit: Sars - I forgot to add...I was a 34A...after my positive I almost immediately had to buy bigger. I bought 34B & it works fine. Not sure on maternity bras. But I just went to walmart. I normally do vistoria's secret, but not knowing where I will end up & everything, I took the cheap way out. I also bought 36B but it was too big...I kept them for if I get bigger later in the pregnancy.


----------



## JCM

I'm feeling a little better Erin! I started taking nausea meds again and that's helping lots. They just make me so sleepy! I fainted a lot! I even went to the hospital after I blacked out at 20 weeks. Check your iron! I was deficient and that makes sense because I don't really eat a lot of red meat ever. I take iron supplements and they are pretty gross but better than the dizzy feeling for sure! I have snacks in my purse even when I'm not pregnant. Lol I love snacks!


----------



## Babywhisperer

I will share a bump pic soon I promise, if you all promise to be kind, this is my 2nd bump and haven't lost all the weight from Jack. 

Speaking of...my back does not like me carrying him for a long time anymore. I get spasms and even got some BH contractions yesterday. Dh has been good about getting to the more involved things to do like painting and repairing part of the fence, getting Jack's swings down from the attic, and think he will sand and paint the deck soon. His major deposition starts today so the worst is behind him, and he seems much happier, more appreciative of me and what I do. He sees how I nurture Jack and how Jack responds to me and he realizes how lucky he is. We know so many couples where the wife doesn't work, cook or cleans and I really try to do as much as I can. I know it makes him happy to have a clean home and a nice dinner cooked and ready for him when he gets home. We've discussed the changes baby #2 will cause and he has asked that I ease him into it and slowly shift some responsibilities to him that I would normally do.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Scary incident in the store, but luckily you were with all the women that understood. I guess you should keep some snacks with you. You passed your GD exam, right?

BabyW-Yeah, show pics! hee hee. I'm glad your DH is starting to get on board. I think the first kid is just overwhelming to them, and the second kid they are better with because the first one hasn't had any issues because of them. Does that make sense? I hope your DH is really being sincere.

Jen-You cracked me up about feeling better and loving snacks! I can tell by your sentences that you are back in your regular spirits. And another photo shoot would be great. I like looking at pics. hee hee.

sars-What is the sequential testing? LIke DNA sequencing? I'm sure you'll breeze right through it. Oh and that bib is SO cute. Your friends/family are going to love it. The tennis shoe is the cutest. And so glad you have lots of plans. Busy but fun days ahead, for sure.

beagle-It's ok to say no. Everyone understands that there comes a time when you (general) can't do it all. And until you learn to say no, people will keep taking advantage. You'll learn that in time and when you're an old :jo: like me, people expect me to say no and then are happy when I say yes, I'll help. HA!!HA!! No is a complete sentence and you don't have to explain yourself. They'll figure out how to do their work.

I've had a rough day. My AC in my 2012 prius stopped working last year at the end of summer/fall. I forgot all about it until it was in the 70s yesterday. I took it in for an oil change today at a shop down the street from my work and said 'oh, and look at the AC for me, please?' Well, the guy says that there is metal all throughout the AC unit and I'll need a whole new system. Toyota acknowledges it, but refuses to put out a recall or fix it. He quoted me at $6600. I'm like 'I'll just take my car back please.' I have a motorcycle and can get air that way. I'm taking it to the Toyota dealership on Friday morning and maybe they know something about it and are waiting for people to complain. I only have 55k miles on it, AND it's 3 year anniversary is next month. That's total BS. I'm so mad. I'm not in the mood for shopping for a new car, and not in the mood for paying $6k for AC. So...i'm just kind of at a standstill until I talk to my dad and my cousin, who works for Toyota in Kansas City and see what they say. Now I wish I knew about it because I would've traded in/sold this car in the wintertime (although I would feel really bad). I've never sold anything in my life. I'm a use it until it stops working kind of girl, so I'm nervous. That's my day...and now my workday is over, so I'm outta here! *sigh*


----------



## beaglemom

The problem with saying no is people are in & out of my office. So they think they see me doing nothing...which is the case sometimes...but I do my work & they have no idea what that involves...so they probably go back & tell everyone I said no but I am not busy doing anything else. We will see when the next one comes around. I had planned to tell her the manager needed to be doing it but she was busy when I took the papers over there. Oh well.

So I am looking at maternity clothes online. I would just like to say can we stop putting stripes on everything & bows by my belly? Some of these clothes are just awful. And all the dresses I find are either above the knee or at the ground. I don't like wearing dresses to work above the knee. I am having much better luck on ebay.


----------



## sars930

Terri: that stinks about your car. How did the metal get in there? I hope the dealership resolves it for you. My mom just bought her second Prius and loves it. I'm also a drive it into the ground kinda gal. I've got 97k miles on my Altima. The screen is a blood test and ultrasound screen for Down's, trisomy 18 or a open neural tube defect. They measure the baby's neck and send your blood out. My insurance is being a pain because the only available lab is out of network and my pre certification isn't approved. Blech
BabyW glad to hear the hubs is recognizing you need more help and that you've come up with a good plan. 
I'm going to my first prenatal yoga class because I can't do half of my normal ashtanga class. I hope it isn't too dull.


----------



## beaglemom

I had a 2008 Prius and recently traded it for a prius V. I love it. I got it in anticipation of a baby. Terri I always get my best mileage when I visit MD. I hope Toyota makes it right. I think they make great cars. My husband has a rav4


----------



## terripeachy

Big news...our first baby is about to be born! Moni sent me a message on words with friends that her water broke around 3:30 this afternoon. She thinks the baby is coming sooner rather than later and she'll be back once everything is done. so much for her photo shoot in a few weeks. :happydance:


----------



## LadySosa

Omg! That is so exciting!! Yeah Moni!


----------



## terripeachy

I couldn't believe it! Of course, I had a dog and a prescription to pick up, some other stuff to do, and I finally sat down around 8, and checked WWF and saw her message. The one time I'm not playing as soon as I get home. :haha:

So the little dog and Fun were not the best of friends. I could have probably given them time, but since it's basically me trying to get them acquainted it was a bust. I sent Fun back to his first foster home and I'll pick him up on Sunday. His head is too big and when he goes near the little dog, the little dog gets mad/scared and growls. It's for the best..but this little dog is SO quiet, and dainty. Fun is like a bull in a glass shop. hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

That is exciting! I hope there are no issues & everything goes great.


----------



## Babywhisperer

So exciting!!!!! Prayers for a smooth delivery Moni!! You know what this means...a baby born means a bfp coming!!! Come on Terri!!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Erin - yikes! Good thing you were surrounded by a bunch of other preggo ladies, you were probably in the best place for that to happen! Except for a dr. office of course.

Sars - I LOVE the announcement, that is adorable. Enjoy your prenatal yoga class! Let me know how it goes. When I am preggo, that is def something I want to check out. Oh - "my cups runneth over" - I got a good belly laugh out of that one! I am already a 34C so I am sure I will be there too with the giant boobs when the time comes.

BabyW - I am so glad you and DH came to an understanding. I am a big believer in communication. Men sometimes come across as so clueless and careless, but often times there is something else going on that they just don't want to talk about. Glad he is stepping up to the plate.

Terri - Aw! So you are fostering two doggies? My pup is dainty too. Haha, he does a paw shake trick and we call him a "dainty [email protected]" because he so gingerly places his paw in my hand. He is scared of big dogs too. We went to the dog park last weekend and this adorable pit bull puppy wanted to play with him. The puppy was about the same size as Charlie (like 15 pounds), but Charlie DID NOT like his playfulness. The puppy kept sniffing Charlie's nose, and trying to lick his face and Charlie snapped at him! I couldn't believe it! I've never seen him do that. He didn't bite the other dog, just bared his teeth and snarled. The other dog couldn't care less, he just kept bumbling around with his big goofy paws and went on to the next doggie to play.

I told DH about your Prius cause he is a car nut. He suggested going out and getting a warranty (but don't tell them there's anything wrong with it! Ha). So I suppose that could be an option as a last resort if Toyota won't do anything. I hope they will issue a recall or something!

Afm, all three embies made it to thaw, biopsy and re-freeze! Phew. I suppose I didn't even think about that risk until my nurse called me with the "good news." I was like, ohh kay, I guess I assumed that would be the case, I'm glad I didn't realize there was a risk they wouldn't make it! So results should be in Friday or Monday.

In other news I am dealing with an annoying manager/employee issue at work and it had me all stressed out last night. It is WAY too long of a story to explain on here, but I am hoping it will be resolved today. I hate taking work stress home, but sometimes its hard to leave it at the door.

Anyways, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Lady-Not sure where I would get a warranty from, but I'm prepared to just tell them what's going on and how I feel about it. They can either do something or not. I'm really over it, I suppose. I'm fortunate to have good credit, and a few dollars in my pocket, and it's not like I haven't been hot before. If I have to sweat it out for a while, I will. Tank tops are my friend. hee hee.

Yeah, so the story about the dog park is exactly what was going on last night. Fun didn't understand what the growling meant, and the little dog was just trying to ignore him, but Fun kept wanting to smell and play. He ended up going back to his first foster mom, so the house is really quiet now. We'll have a break until Sunday when mr. prance around and run up and down the stairs comes back. hee hee.

I'm so happy your embies are ok, and yes, it's a risk to dethaw, rethaw, dethaw, but it'll be worth it come Friday or Monday! My nurse called yesterday to check in, but I don't have anything to say so I'm not going to call her back. I'll hear from her next Tuesday, and that's soon enough.

And finally, sorry your work is sucking. Hopefully it won't last too long and you can enjoy your day today.


----------



## sars930

Yay Moni!! Thinking of you. Guess your little man couldn't wait to say hi. 

Quick post just to say our screening this morning went great. Everything with baby looks normal. It was so awesome the baby has grown so much and was super active.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Sars...What a relief.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing and I see where Moni's water has broken!! I know she is a bit early so I hope everything is okay. Can't wait to see a pic of our first little bundle on here!

Also, love all the bump pictures!! Fun to see everyone progressing.

*Terri *- Ugh. Sorry about the AC in your car. That's super annoying, especially since it isn't very old nor does it have that many miles. Things should last, especially when we pay good money for them. I hope it's an easy, cheap fix - not $6,000!!! How are you feeling?? 

*Sars* - Hooray for your screening going great! One thing checked off the list. Your little running bib is too cute. I love it! That little shoe is just about the cutest thing ever. Baby shoes have always made me smile. They are just adorable.

*Lady* - Sorry work sucks right now. I feel your pain. But hooray for all three embies making for the biopsy. I'm dying to hear your results! 5 days isn't too bad - but when you're the one waiting it does seem to take forever. I think ours took 10 days and it felt like time stood still. Your little pup picture was too cute. Making me want another dog...........

*Beagle* - Sorry your work is annoying you too. Must be the thing right now. I can't wait to see a picture of your finished nursery too. I have an idea of what I want to do but can't even fathom it right now. We have to get everything cleaned out of that room first. Ugh.

*Jen* - Love your pictures!!! Beautiful. We aren't going to do photos but if I did, I would have to have my hair and makeup done. I'm not capable of making myself look nice on my own.

*kfs* - I like your shirt! I'm a shorty too so I guess I'll have to be on the lookout for the longs shirts and make sure they don't make me look even shorter.

*Erin* - Sorry you had the fainting scare. Hope it doesn't happen again. A little jealous of your Florida weather. We are still using our wood stove and I had to scrape the windshield the last couple of mornings. Just how it goes in Montana!

*babywhisperer* - Your nursery idea sounds cute. I was talking about what I want to do with ours to DH the other day and he was like "Nursery?" I was like, "you know, the baby's room." I don't think I knew how little he knows about baby stuff! 

Howdy to everyone else! :hi:

As for me, I have been insanely busy at work. We FINALLY released that big project I have been working on to the public. As we figured, it's stirring up a lot of controversy. Some people are pissed, a few are happy but none of it is very fun. We have a very strong anti-government sentiment out here which can make my job pretty depressing at times. I try not to internalize it or take it personally but it's hard. Just hope this passes quickly and things get back to normal.

I had my first prenatal visit today with my OB/GYN so I got to see little bean again, already. Everything looked great and she's really starting to look like a baby instead of a gummy bear. Nausea is still hanging around but it's tolerable. Funny enough, it's worse now at night and has actually been waking me up in the middle of the night. Well, maybe that's some anxiety too. Anyway, I go back in 3 weeks so I can get on the normal 12 week, 16 week, 20 week, etc. schedule. Hoping to get a run in this afternoon. I need to burn off some steam!

Oh, and I still haven't told my Mom! I was going to tell her if KY lost in the tournament (which they did) but I just wasn't ready. I mean, I'm dying to tell her but I just don't want her to worry too much (I get my worry gene honest, I tell you). Her birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks so I think I'll just tell her then. She is going to be so excited! My sister told me she was holding my 8-year old niece (who is tiny) like a baby in church on Sunday so I know she is jonesing for another little one in the family!


----------



## beaglemom

booger my nausea was the same...I would get up to pee at night & by the time I got back in the bed I felt horrible & sometimes couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Amy1976

Wow!! Moni went into labor. So exciting. I think she's about 4 weeks early so I hope everything is well with her and her baby.

Terri - I seriously CAN'T WAIT until you test :)

Lady - I can't wait for your results either!!

Thanks everyone for sharing the pictures!! I love that :) 

Well I had another check up today and I am exactly 9 weeks and everything looked great. I measured exactly 9 weeks and the heart rate was 180 bpm. I can't tell you how relieved I am. I go back in one week and then I will be released to my regular OB-GYN. I also get to stop all my meds next week and I can't tell you how excited I am about that lol.

Hi Everyone!! I will try to start checking in daily again so I can keep up. If you let even a few days go by, you get so behind.


----------



## jkb11

Wow I have missed so much!! We did a last minute trip to the beach but, I'm caught up on all my reading now:)

Moni! Can't wait to see little mans pic! Thoughts and prayers all is going well!! Enjoy your sweet baby and we will be here when you get get a chance.

Terri- I'm excited for you to test! Almost time!

Lady- congrats on all embies surviving the thaw and refreeze. I can't wait to hear your results! Are you thinking of putting more than one back in?

Erin- glad you had people around to care for you, hope you don't have any more episodes like that. Hydration and making sure your B/P isn't too low is key. I have to stand slower than normal now because my pressure has been on the low side.but I unfortunately started taking meds for hypertension during fertility treatment and I'm trying not to alter it too much because I'm sure as I near my third trimester I'm afraid it will go back up... And I would rather be consistent 

SARS- LOVE your announcement and new baby pic! Congrats on the good check up!

Amy - congrats as well on the good check up!

Booger- congrats to you also for the good check up!!

I love everyone's bump pics! I will try to do one soonish. My hubby was making fun of my today saying I had nothing and now the past few days I suddenly have baby belly. It doesn't look cute now though, it just makes me looked really bloated:/
Bleeding is still stopped!!!! Which I'm so thankful for! Monday and Tuesday I was hurting pretty bad with the left ovary again but not as bad as when I was in hospital. I really don't want to have to have surgery and risk complicating things with the baby. But they keep stressing it would need to be done before 20 weeks. I'm torn because it does keep twisting back on its own but if I get to 20 weeks and it does it and doesn't self correct then it can cause infection and then surgery is a must... I have an appt Friday and plan on discussing with dr then


----------



## beaglemom

jkb - glad the bleeding is still gone. I am sorry you have this tough decision to make...I hope your dr can help guide you in the right direction.

I went to a place called Clothes Mentor yesterday. They sell used clothing...mostly professional clothes...but they are in great condition & great prices. They had a small maternity section...good stuff but I could only find some pants & a shirt that would fit. The shirt was $6 & the pants $12. And it is stuff I can wear to work. I put on the shirt this morning & it is truly maternity...very baggy in the front. It may have gotten stretched by the previous owner. So I will have to wait a while before I can wear it. I put on another shirt in my closet & it is too tight! I think my breats have grown again...& I hate it! I just feel so uncomfortable in my own body right now.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kfs1

Yay for Moni!!! Can't wait to hear some news.

Ladysosa - Awww. Your pup is so cute! Thanks for sharing. Congrats on those 3 embies! Hey - it's probably better than you didn't know that there may have been an issue, right? Less stress on you. :)

eRose - That's so scary that you almost fainted. That's the worst feeling. Sounds like those ladies were all ready to help you out though. Like JCM said, I would check your iron, too. My SIL had an issue with that during her pregnancy. It's pretty common.

Sars - Congrats on the great scan. Loving the new pic and your announcement! I haven't gotten a new bra yet but I noticed that the strap around has been bothering me, more-so that the cup size. Maybe I'll have to try the bra extender...?

Booger - Congrats to you, too, on your latest appointment. It's always a relief to be able to hear and little your little bean, right? Any new pics? I can't believe you haven't told your mom! That must be so hard. I'm sure she's going to be so excited.

Amy - And again, another congrats for a great appointment. Great news all around. :)

JKB - That's great that the bleeding has stopped. That really stinks about the ovary pain though. I would definitely discuss things with your doctor on Friday. Ugh - so stressful.

Babyw - Happy to hear that you're DH is on board now. I'm sure that helps a lot.

Terri - OMG I can't believe your AC is going to cost you $6600! That's absolutely insane. I hope you can figure something out. I mean, that's just ridiculous.

Beagle - I hear you about being uncomfortable in your own body. Clothes are definitely a pain in the butt. Just try to buy things that you can grow into so you're not shopping every other week. And this is nothing yet, right? We're only going to keep growing!

Nothing to report. Just trying to make it through this work week which is draaaaaagging. We're going to finish up painting the nursery this weekend which I'll be happy about. Just want to get things done!


----------



## terripeachy

So speaking of fainting...last night after the Os game (I fell asleep on the couch), I got up to take the dog out, and I got so weak. I got hot and weak. I started taking my clothes off immediately and sat in the kitchen at the table with my head down. My hubs was taking out the trash and the dog was crying and when he came back in, I was like "I need some water. I'm weak. Then get the dog's leash and take him outside." My hubs is such a slowpoke. He walked to the sink, washed his hands, got me a glass, tested the water temperature..I just yelled 'HURRY!! I'm HOT!!!' I seriously had sweat pouring down my face. It was unreal. He took the dog out and I made it to the bedroom and laid down until I cooled off. Then I got chills. Oh..and my Endo applicator had some red on it last night (even though I was delirious, I noticed) and this morning a little pink. I'm so done with this wait.

Today I feel better, but I don't know what happened last night. Maybe I jumped off the couch too quickly or ran up the stairs too quickly. I can't really remember. I just know when I got to the kitchen I was weak.

Moni-Hope all is going well.

Amy-Yeah for a good checkup and checking in and for no more meds. We've missed you.

Booger-You didn't tell your mom after the Kentucky loss?! That would've been perfect because the loss was a sad one (for UK fans). Are you nervous/afraid to tell her? She is going to be so happy. Make the woman happy already!

kfs1-I'm over my car issues. hee hee. I have an appointment at the dealership tomorrow morning, and we'll take it from there. It's not that hot outside, so I don't need AC just yet, so I'm just going to see what they say and go from there. :shrug: There's nothing i can really do anyway..get it fixed, sell my car, or not.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - maybe the weak feeling is a good sign...and maybe implantation spotting??? Let's hope so!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,

Booger - I can't believe you haven't told your mom yet! I'm with Terri, make her happy already! Hehe. I admire you for being able to keep your secret for so long. I am terrible at keeping secrets. And sorry about the stress at work. During my time in HR, one thing I've learned is that no matter how great something is that you rollout/announce, there will ALWAYS be naysayers and negative nancies. It is impossible to please everyone. I would always get so excited to announce a new program that I thought employees would be happy about, then be so disappointed when I heard complaints. But, I've gotten used to it now. Sometimes you have to be the bad guy. 

Amy - GREAT news on the scan! What a relief. So happy that all is well and that you are able to discontinue the meds.

Terri - That is really weird. Have you ever felt like that before? Did the bleeding stop? Maybe it's worth "gettin on the horn" (heehee I love that saying) with your nurse. Might be implantation symptoms...??

Jkb - yay for a weekend at the beach! Did you go to the outer banks? And I am so glad that the bleeding has stopped, but sorry that you have to make the tough decision on the surgery. 

Afm, nothing too exciting to report. Last night Spanish 6 started up for Spring quarter. Our teacher was talking about a different spanish class being offered at the college, and she said, "Oh, but this is an intermediate class. So a bit advanced for you guys." I was like, "Wait a minute. We are still considered BEGINNERS in Spanish 6??!" Haha. Man, I still have a loo-oong way to go.

Poor chuck (dog) had another one of his spells yesterday. Every couple months he starts acting really weird and pacing, and he can't stay still. He sits on you and rolls on his back showing his tummy. Then he starts whining, and just acts like he is uncomfortable. DH is always so scared and insists we take him to the vet. He's always afraid that he ate something poisonous or sharp (he does eat whatever he can find in the backyard). But every time, no matter what the vet says (they always say something different: first it was heartburn, then constipation, then he had clogged anal glands, and last night they said he must've tweaked his back), I just think he is constipated. But it sucks to see him in so much pain. So anyways, we gave him some miralax in his food and that seemed to help because he squeezed out a little turd this morning (it was rock hard). I am SURE this is what it is going to be like with our child. I tried to talk some sense into DH last night, like, "hey look, he is probably just constipated. We don't need to be 'those people' who take their dog to the vet every time our dog is constipated!" But he wasn't having it. I can tell he is going to be the worrier of us two when we're parents!


----------



## terripeachy

Lady- The little turd made me laugh. I have seen a lot of those lately! I hope Chuck feels better today. This would be another reason for dogs to talk. So they can tell you what's going on besides pacing and wriggling around. Poor guy with a dewdrop nose. :dog: So..it wasn't bleeding. It was just a little blood on the applicator. I'm not going to get on the horn because the interwebz tells me that a lot of people have irritation from that applicator, and while some people still got BFNs after having that, some got BFPs. my nurse would just say in the sweetest voice ever, 'I'm not sure. Talk to you on Tuesday!' hee hee. I take my next dose at 2, so I'll be on the lookout. There is nothing on my liner.

jkb-I totally forgot to mention you above. I hope that issue your having really does resolve itself. I would hate to have to decide which way to go. they're both risky either way, but you have a good head on your shoulder and have a few more weeks to decide. Whatever you choose will be the right decision.

beagle-I thought you were done shopping! You can't stop..and it makes me laugh. :friends: I'm sure your big shirt will work out in a few months time.

babyw-I'm still looking for your picture!


----------



## beaglemom

Ha ha! I am done shopping for the baby. I still need clothes for me...mainly for vacation. I want some thin skirts to wear. I don't want to look like a bum throughout my whole pregnancy on my days off. So I am just looking for skirts & dresses...& if my breats keep growing I will need more bras & shirts! Ah! But honestly, I am not going overboard. I am trying to stay reasonable. But I am so uncomfortable towards the end of the day. I will be glad when my belly looks more firm & I can start wearing dresses to work...otherwise I just look all lumpy & makes me feel worse.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I am helping a customer through a merger...new accounts & just this whole big thing. There are 3 people involved. I emailed them a month ago warning...one called & all upset...said we did this years ago & we didn't need new accounts. I wasn't here...all I can say is this is the way things are & I am doing my best to help. So my manager was supposed to call...I reminded him & nothing. So I was sick of waiting. I did another email saying here we go. The other 2 ladies voiced concern, I address everything...they seemed pleased with my answer. They realize this is not easy but the bank is trying to do what we can to help. Then this guy calls me again. I was so pissed. He was like we did this in 2002 & it was fine. Dude that was like 15 years ago & things change. He said laws haven't changed. I am like my backroom tells me what to do & this is what we have to do. He wants to talk to an executive. My manager is out. I emailed him. So I basically said you have to call him & I would like you to back me up. So he acts like okay I will but you shouldn't stress. In my eval he said I stress too much. HELLO! YOU stress me out. If you did what I needed, I wouldn't stress. But instead you don't then you ask me later on why something isn't done. Somehow things get done in his head & he thinks it's reality.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I think this is a really good sign. I had that both times before I tested. I felt light headed, weak, and like I needed to drink water and lay down. But it was just a little episode and then it would quickly pass. I really, really hope this is it for you.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Thanks...we'll see what happens. I jotted a note down on my calendar just in case I want to go back and remember if anything was different. It's probably just nothing, although that would be awesome if it was something! I'm glad you put up a ticker too. That means you're feeling confident with your 9w old baby girl(?). And your profile pic is different too. Yay!

beagle-sorry you're having another rough day at work. I had a fairly lovely day. They had a wellness thing here where the woman used a big needle on my small, rolling veins and struck a nerve. I screamed. hee hee. Then I told her to please take it out and it hurt when she was taking it out. Then she found a really small needle and I got my blood drawn. I had my checkup at 9:20 and I couldn't eat and only drink water beforehand so I was starving and they had cookies and juices on the table. I JUST WANT A JUICE!! hee hee. After that, my day was downhill and now I'm leaving. :happydance:


----------



## sars930

kfs1 said:


> Yay for Moni!!! Can't wait to hear some news.
> 
> Ladysosa - Awww. Your pup is so cute! Thanks for sharing. Congrats on those 3 embies! Hey - it's probably better than you didn't know that there may have been an issue, right? Less stress on you. :)
> 
> eRose - That's so scary that you almost fainted. That's the worst feeling. Sounds like those ladies were all ready to help you out though. Like JCM said, I would check your iron, too. My SIL had an issue with that during her pregnancy. It's pretty common.
> 
> Sars - Congrats on the great scan. Loving the new pic and your announcement! I haven't gotten a new bra yet but I noticed that the strap around has been bothering me, more-so that the cup size. Maybe I'll have to try the bra extender...?
> 
> Booger - Congrats to you, too, on your latest appointment. It's always a relief to be able to hear and little your little bean, right? Any new pics? I can't believe you haven't told your mom! That must be so hard. I'm sure she's going to be so excited.
> 
> Amy - And again, another congrats for a great appointment. Great news all around. :)
> 
> JKB - That's great that the bleeding has stopped. That really stinks about the ovary pain though. I would definitely discuss things with your doctor on Friday. Ugh - so stressful.
> 
> Babyw - Happy to hear that you're DH is on board now. I'm sure that helps a lot.
> 
> Terri - OMG I can't believe your AC is going to cost you $6600! That's absolutely insane. I hope you can figure something out. I mean, that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Beagle - I hear you about being uncomfortable in your own body. Clothes are definitely a pain in the butt. Just try to buy things that you can grow into so you're not shopping every other week. And this is nothing yet, right? We're only going to keep growing!
> 
> Nothing to report. Just trying to make it through this work week which is draaaaaagging. We're going to finish up painting the nursery this weekend which I'll be happy about. Just want to get things done!

KFS: The bra extender would definitely help if you're feeling tight in the band and it helps with the cup a bit too. It gives you at least another inch. At first it was too loose for me, but there are options of where to hook it to make it tighter. Target has a pack of three for $6.


----------



## sars930

JKB: I'm so happy for you the bleeding has stopped but so sorry you have to make such a difficult decision. With all of your professional knowledge and your doctor's help I'm certain you'll make the right decision for your family. Definitely thinking of you as you deal with this!

Terri: I too hope that this is a good sign for you! Sorry to hear about her hitting a nerve today. My husband always has issues with that. It's good you are proactive and not afraid to speak up. A girl I went to high school with was a high level acceptant with a major firm in Philly. She went to give blood during a Red Cross blood drive and the phlebotomist cause major permit nerve damage in her hand. She has no use of the hand anymore and can't work.

Booger: I'm with the other ladies, make your mama happy. Terri made me chuckle. I'm sorry work has been stressful. I know what it is like to put so much time and effort into something and then have people say nasty things that leave you totally demoralized.

Amy: Yay for an awesome scan!! You must be feeling so excited.

Lady: Aw poor Chuck! Your story made me laugh though. Your hubby sounds cute. Fen (our dog) has had bad anal glands issues. Right after our friend's coworker's dog died from bloat, Fen was super restless all night. Couldn't sit down, was crying. Acting very weird. At 2 a.m. I took him to the doggie ER, hundreds of dollars later: anal glands again. Just super bad, despite having them just done at the groomer. And then our pet insurance rejected the claim b/c his anal glands issue are a pre-existing condition. The things we do for our pups. 

Beagle: Sorry your day sucks. I second not feeling like myself. I just feel kind of chubby by the end of the day. I've found it helps to wear a tank top underneath some looser shirts. I don't want anything super tight against my body now. 

Anyone have fun plans this weekend?


----------



## beaglemom

Seems I am doomed today...oh well...got an email form someone I have been dealing with all day...I said F it...I am done!

Terri - don't be surprised. During my wait I had horrible cramping & stomach issues...it was actually painful...then like the next day or 2 was my pos test. I know not the same as you but I just mean you never know how your body will react to implantation.

I am shutting it down a couple of minutes early today.


----------



## LadySosa

Yahoo! All three embies are good to go! They made it thru the PGS. :) Yayyy what a relief.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa said:


> Yahoo! All three embies are good to go! They made it thru the PGS. :) Yayyy what a relief.

Lady: That's awesome, awesome news. Yay for your frosties! :happydance::happydance: What's the next step?


----------



## jkb11

I had typed a long post and it just deleted it :( 


Lady- I'm sooooo happy for you. 3 perfect little embies!yay!!!!! Can't wait for your transfer.

Terri- I'm looking at the spell as a good symptom!!! Can't wait for you to get your BFP!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady what a relief for you. You just picked the bad one first go round. Sorry I don't remember your age. My Dr allows more than 1 pgs if over 38 I think.


----------



## terripeachy

Lady-Has it been five days already?! That was super fast, and now I'm super stoked that all three are a-ok. Now.....where are you in your cycle??? hee hee. Let's get a move on! I feel so relieved that you at least KNOW you have a fighting chance and now at least three fighting chances (things can still split). hee hee.

beagle-True..you never know what will happen when the elusive BFP shows up. Like I said, I just jotted it down on my calendar, so in a few days I'll know for sure. Oh, and no other spotting/drops of blood on my applicator. the goopy endometrin was tinted pinkish today, but it's just the residual from last night. Another random event if you ask me. fxfx hee hee.

:juggle: :football: I wish I had :coffee:


----------



## beaglemom

Everything may seem random... :) Oh & your husband needs some training in emergency situations...is he going to be that quick when your water breaks! :)

I don't have much going on this weekend. I have a wedding to go to. It will take about 30 minutes to get to the wedding. Then the reception is later in the evening about an hour from me. My husband has to work & I don't really know the guests, so I am skipping the reception. If it was right after & close I would at least make an appearance.

I bought a few things on Walmart.com & when I tried them on it was official...my breasts have gotten bigger & now I cannot buy medium anymore. So I will return those 2 & see if I can rebuy it online in large. I keep wondering how far this is gonna go! I am barely 13 weeks. I decided to wear the genie bra today. They are so much more comfortable & stretch with you. The only problem is they are thick straps, so I can't wear them with everything. They sort of wear like a sports bra. So my tops have to not show a lot of neck & back in order to cover it. But most things work fine. So now I need to stick with only clothes that stretch. My dresses I bought were mediums but the material stretches, so I feel ok to keep those.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I like the fact that my husband is very conscientious and particular about most things, but for me, most things don't need the level of detail that he puts into them so I get frustrated. I have a feeling that in an emergency, I may be on my own. HA!!HA!! The other month he said 'I should find out how to get to the nearest hospital.' I was like 'Yeah.' I don't think he ventured out though and probably still doesn't know where it is. He was raised so different from me. Of course, my family moved around a lot, so our first week of living somewhere new, we would all pile in the car with my mom and we would go find everything we needed. The PO, the grocery store, the hospital, the schools, etc..etc..I guess my husband never had to do anything like that because I guess his looney toons mother would take care of it. Who the freak knows? We're just different in some aspects.

I ran this morning and then took my car to the shop. I want to get a loaner, though, so they said to come back on Wednesday. That's fine. It's not hot and I don't need AC. The service guy was really surprised that my AC wasn't working. I guess Toyota doesn't know about it, or he's a good actor. *sigh* I guess Wednesday I'll find out what's going to happen with my lovely sea glass Prius. I guess if I have a low beta, I'll just get a Tesla and call it a day. :haha:


----------



## LadySosa

Haha. Yeah, Tesla! Upgraade.

Terri I think the tiny bit of spotting is a good sign! Everywhere I read that just a bit of the spotting is implantation. 

Oh, and my DH is kind of the same as yours. He takes his time with things and sometimes it drives me crazy. We carpool to work in the mornings, and I'm always in a hurry, and he always takes his time getting ready before we head out the door. I'm always rushing him. But in a way, we balance eachother out because I can be a little careless at times.

Beagle - I'm 28. I'll be 29 in a couple months. I know, I just think, I guess we transferred the only bad embryo of the four?? Either that or just my uterus was not receptive to the embie. I still wonder about those 4 days of using short needles for Lupron when we went on our vacation. I wonder if that seemingly minor thing disrupted things just enough to make it fail. Hmm. I guess we'll never know. I sure hope this round 2 works. 

Just gotta wait for af to come, then start BC pills, then Lupron. I guess I gotta be patient (which is not my strong point). Sigh...

Anyways, today's a good day. My boss is out of the office so it should be a low-key day. Then DH and I are hitting the road to Cannon Beach for the weekend. Woohoo! Saturday morning we are meeting our real estate agent and getting to look at a few houses. So excited!!


----------



## moni77

Quick update. Hopefully pics soon. Friend me on Facebook if you want to see some though, Monica Snitily root

Oliver Max was born on April 7th at 5:24 pm. My water had broken at 345 am. He was 5lbs 13 ounces and 17.5 inches tall. Since he is 5 weeks early he is in the nicu. Breathing is great he just needs to learn to eat. Right now mommys breasts make better pillows for him. I finally was able to pump done liquid gold for him today, so hopefully we'll be going home sooner rather than later.


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Moni!! So glad to hear from you. I hope you're hanging in there. I'm sure it was a crazy experience but I guess Oliver was ready to enter the world! :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - my office says PGS embryos have a 70% success rate. I bet you picked the one bad egg...no doubt.

Moni - I sent a FB request. So awesome about the little one. I hope he can go home real soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Moni!!!! I'm so happy everything is ok. Yay Oliver!! Welcome to the world. 

Lady-I'm impatient/careless too so I'm right there with you. Game time ladies. I'm MIA until tonight! Go Os!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Moni!! Congrats! So happy for you. Sorry he is in the NICU, I bet you just want to get lil Oliver home. :) :)


----------



## Amy1976

Moni - YAY!! Congratulations on your precious baby boy being born. I'm so happy for you!! Wishing the best for you and your family.

LadySosa - YAY for all your embies being perfect and normal. I was kind of wondering why you only transferred one the first time (without having done PGS) but you're young still, so now it makes sense :) 

Terri - Ya I'm getting more confident now because my RE seemed so confident and positive now after this last appointment. That really put my mind at ease. Not that he ever really seemed uncertain or anything, I think it was my own insecurity after what happened last time. I just put the pink ticker for now because I like pink lol, I will change the color after I know the sex of the baby.

Nothing new to report here, just checking in to say hi :)


----------



## Amy1976

P.S. Speaking of DH's. I learned a long time ago to always make sure we pay for everything to be assembled or installed. My DH is one of those guys who insists he knows how to do it and he doesn't need to read the directions :dohh: Then he's got a bunch of left over parts and he's like, oh it'll be fine. That completely drives me crazy lol. Now when they ask, do you want it installed or assembled, I always say yes. I promise you, I'm getting our crib assembled for sure lol.


----------



## beaglemom

My husband is preet good at that stuff...not perfect but he usually gets it figured out.

I don't know if I told you guys but we bought 2 dressers from ikea...he started putting one together but ikea names all their series the same...so he actually got 2 box #1 & thought it was the same. So he had half of each dresser all laid out & was so confused.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Moni - Congratulations to you and DH on baby Oliver!!! He sounds like a fighter and I hope all you guys are home together in short order. 

Lady - Hooray on all 3 being normal. That's great!! My DH is super impatient. It drives me crazy sometimes. Hehe.

Terri - Have fun at the baseball game. I'm jealous!

Amy - Hooray for your little one being right on track and everything looking great! That has to be a huge relief. We are right on the same schedule. I only have one more week of supplements too. Hooray!!! How are you feeling??

Beagle - Sorry this has been such a crappy week at work. I hope next week is better!

Hello to everyone else! Enjoy your weekend!

After coming on here yesterday and hearing from everyone, I went ahead and told my Mom last night. She was ecstatic and even got a little teary. She can't wait and said she'd come stay with us for as long as we wanted. That made me really happy as I love having my Mom around. I miss her bunches. Then we both got teary talking about how much my Dad would have loved to have been around for this. I told her that I hadn't told her sooner because I was afraid she'd worry and she told me that she wasn't worried at all! Oops! Oh well. She's happy now! :cloud9:


----------



## LadySosa

Awe, yay Booger! That is so neat to hear about your mom getting so excited. I bet she is glad you told her. Good for you! :)

Enjoy the game, Terri! I am jelly too! I am digging baseball season this year! It is the epitome of spring for me. Wahoo!


----------



## JCM

Congrats Moni! Love his name. I'll find you on Facebook. 

AFM I spent the day at the hospital with contractions. My water hasn't broken yet and cervix is still closed. They gave me some meds to help contractions stop but...ow! This little baby is trying to escape! So I'm home now and I'm monitoring these crazy pre term contractions so I'll know when or if I need to go back., any good netflix recommendations?? Back to the couch I go! Boring! 

Oh booger, your mom story made me tear up! So sweet. 

Terri, I really want a tesla!


----------



## jkb11

Moni- congrats on welcoming sweet Oliver max to the world! Hope he gets home soon:) can't wait to see his pic! 

Booger- I was totally crying<3 so glad you shared this moment with your mom.

Jen- take it easy girlie! Hope the contractions stop for atleast a few more weeks.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I'm also really happy you finally told your mom and even better that she wants to come hang with you for however long you need. That is awesome, and I know she is so happy. YAY!! 

Jen-Sorry you're bored out of your mind and now having crazy contractions. You're almost there...I don't watch a lot of movies, but Modern Family is my new favorite tv show. It's so funny and I watch it when I can.

BabyW-I think your prediction about a baby vs a BFP is right because guess what? I finally got a :bfp: today. That fainting spell and the spotting made me crazy. I know I said I wanted to wait until at least Opening Day, so this morning I got up and tested and here she is in all her glory. 

1 year, 8 months and finally, one magic IVF and I'm pregnant! I'm really thinking it was the Vit. D.

ERose-for the front page, today is 10dp5dt. 

LadySosa-So much for the Tesla. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1402.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kfs1

Ahhhhhhh. I'm freaking out for you on every board Terri! SUCH a huge congratulations to you!!!!! *mwah*


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks kfs1! I guess it's finally about time. I couldn't believe that another line popped up. And even on that stupid wondflo. The only positive I've ever seen on those is when I tested the trigger out during my first IUI. Today is a great day!


----------



## jkb11

Terri!!!!! I'm so happy for you! And such nice bfp lines! No squinting needed. Today is a great day!! Now I'm excited to see how many lil sweeties you have baking;) have you told hubby yet? Congrats chica!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri!!!! Yayyyy!!! I got on here this morning just so I could see your bfp, and sure enough, there it is! I am beyond excited for you! You SO deserve this, girl. You never lost faith. :flower: Congrats to you! Changing you on the front page now. :happydance:

Moni, congrats on your precious baby boy! I found you on FB yesterday, and he's just the cutest ever! How exciting... This thread's firstborn. &#128522;


----------



## terripeachy

Jkb-yeah I told him as soon as it happened. I woke him up and he asked if it was a dream. I said 'yeah, I painted that line.' He's really happy and even cooked me breakfast! 

ERose-what a journey, huh? I am looking forward to Tuesday and hearing from my doctor and going back again on Thursday and hopefully many more bright days ahead. So glad I had you and Moni and kfs1 and the other oldies and now the girls on here rooting me on. You guys have been dealing with me for a long time, so thanks for sticking around. :friends: <3


----------



## jkb11

How sweet! You made me laugh and cry! "Painted the lines on" :)


----------



## booger76

Terrri!!!!!!! That is amazing! Hooray, hooray, hooray. What a great day!

:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Amy1976

OMGOMGOMG!!! :yipee: YAY!! A huge Congratulations to you Terri!! I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for you! Such wonderful news to wake up to! I had a feeling that lightheaded/hot spell meant something! I'm just so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - I'm feeling ok. The nauseousness comes and goes when it feels like it. Some days I'm totally fine, then the next day I'm nauseous all day long. I still have huge food adversions too, where I'm totally hungry but nothing sounds appealing, so then I'll get nauseous :dohh:
How are you feeling?


----------



## JCM

Yaaaaaaayyyyyyy! I'm so STINKIN excited!!!!! What great news! Congrats Terri!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Amy and Jen. I'm pretty excited too. Such a great day!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri so exciting. I had a good feeling. I signed on and thought no one would be on and you were getting tomorrow. Good line too!!!


----------



## sars930

WAHOOOOOO Terri!!!!!!!!! You so, so deserve this. I am so freaking excited for you!!! I've had a good feeling for you this time. I learned yesterday a friend who has been trying for three years had a successful FET. True signs that faith and patience pay off!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks sars!! Yesterday was an awesome and overwhelming day. Congrats to your friend as well. I'm still waiting for my friend that's doing IUIs to get pregnant, but I'm sure her blessing is right around the corner. I'm so eager for Tuesday to get here. I went for another run today. Now that it's warm and I have a little, itty, bitty poppyseed to look out for, I don't need any other incentive to wear my running shoes out! I might get a new pair as I've been ttc for almost two years and not really training for anything that I haven't justified getting new shoes. 

The one sad thing is that it's so warm today and I totally would've been out riding my motorcycle. I'm going to miss the entire riding season. Hopefully this week I can get a few miles in just to say I did and then I'll put my bike away. Sniff. One year without riding won't be so bad, I suppose, but I will really miss it.


----------



## beaglemom

Are you not allowed to ride when pregnant? I didn't know that. Terri this is so awesome! I can't even say it enough. And Lady will be right around the corner with her PGS tested embryos!

So my boss went to the Yankee Red Sox game this weekend. It was spur of the moment...even though it is like a 15 hr drive... He texted me a pic of them there & I saw it later in the evening. When I went I got him a shirt for him & his kid...he had asked ahead of time. But he never asked me if I wanted anything. So today he gave me a magnet with the Yankee schedule. I said you should have told me you were going. He said last minute. Again you can't text me on the way up? I said well it would have been nice to know because they have an infants size Yankee hat in the gift shop. I can't find it anywhere else. What a douche. I can't expect him to think of me first, but seriously? And you were in the gift shop...you didn't even see the infant stuff?


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-It's dangerous. Duh...HA!!HA!!

Sorry your boss wasn't thinking of you and your love for the Yankees. There was some tool at Opening Day with a Yankees jersey on. He looked straight out of NY. My thing is that 'Um...you're at Camden Yards, and we are playing the Toronto Blue Jays. What does any of that have to do with your love for the Yankees? Get out of here!' People were teasing him, in good fun, and he said he had talked to a Red Sox guy and heard a lot of mean stuff. I also don't understand why a Red sox guy would be there. :wacko:


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beagle-It's dangerous. Duh...HA!!HA!!
> 
> Sorry your boss wasn't thinking of you and your love for the Yankees. There was some tool at Opening Day with a Yankees jersey on. He looked straight out of NY. My thing is that 'Um...you're at Camden Yards, and we are playing the Toronto Blue Jays. What does any of that have to do with your love for the Yankees? Get out of here!' People were teasing him, in good fun, and he said he had talked to a Red Sox guy and heard a lot of mean stuff. I also don't understand why a Red sox guy would be there. :wacko:

I was thinking maybe just dangerous...but didn't know if there was something else. I have seen some women do dangerous stuff prego.

I guess just to wear the jersey. I am not sure I would bother to go to a pro game if not a Yankee game. But maybe I would feel different if I lived in a pro town. I have gone to a minor league game but didn't feel the need to wear my Yankee stuff. But getting teased is just part of the sports world anyways.

Yeh I know I may sound like a baby, but our shared love of the Yankees is just a thing we have. So I figured he would think about it. But I guess I was wrong. It is just hard when it seems you are always considering others. He was like well you will just have to make your way up there again...yeh right...being pregnant trying to save up my time off & a husband not able to take any time because of the promotion. Oh well.

I know you are probably going to take it slow, but how psyched are you to buy some Oriole & Ravens gear!!! My friend says she is buying mine some Ravens stuff...my husband loves Cowboys. So this should be fun. I think your household is the same.

In as little as 2 weeks you should find out how many are cooking! This is just so exciting!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Terri *- I couldn't stop thinking about you this weekend and how excited you must be. It was just the best thing to log on here and see your BFP. I forgot to say it before but it was cute that your husband asked if it was a dream. :cloud9: 

*Beagle* - I think you're just super annoyed with your boss right now on all fronts. Cut him a little slack on this one. So are you officially in the second trimester now??

*Amy* - I'm glad the nausea sounds tolerable. I'm pretty much in the same boat although this weekend was rough. I'm really hoping it doesn't last too much longer.

*Jen* - Ugh. I'm sorry you're having all the contractions. I hope baby decides to stay in there a bit longer!!! I don't know how you've been managing bed rest - I was pretty much in bed all weekend and I thought I was going to go crazy.

*Moni* - Just wanted to say "Congrats" again and I hope Baby Oliver is growing stronger everyday!

Howdy to everyone else! I hope everyone had a nice weekend.

My weekend was pretty much a waste of time. I felt like absolute crap starting on Friday. I came home from work, laid down in bed, and barely got up the rest of the weekend. Super nauseated - to the point where it's miserable to be vertical. And nothing sounds good to eat right now but bland food. I had mashed potatoes for lunch and choked down a salad for dinner. I normally love salads but they just aren't very good right now, however, I know I need to eat the veggies. 

It's driving me crazy to be so lazy right now. I HATE doing nothing all day. There's only so much TV one can watch and stay sane. I don't know how couch potatoes do it all the time. I love to read but even that makes me nauseated right now. Ugh. 

Okay - enough of that. Sorry for super, whiny post. I won't do it again. I'm very grateful to be pregnant and I still haven't vomited but it is no fun feeling like you could at any moment all the time either.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, I physically COULD ride my motorcycle, and it saddens me that I can't, but I paid too much money to do something stupid and get into an accident and/or injure me or my poppyseed. hee hee. So...I'll just hang tight until I can safely get back on again. It's not going to kill me to wait.

The jersey thing is just a pet peeve of mine. Yes, I realize 'the person' loves baseball/football and has pride in their team, and true, they may not be able to go to Oakland to see an As game, but why wear it to the Os stadium? Are you cheering for the Os, or the other random team we're playing for? 

Yes, my husband is a Cowboys fan. I bought him a Cowboys shirt a few years back and I think he's worn it once. I guess he doesn't want me to get mad at him for wearing it to a Ravens game (which I would). HA!!HA!! I figured he can wear it at home and when he is out walking around on football Sundays. 

I honestly hadn't thought about buying baby stuff. You know I'm not a shopper, so buying stuff isn't the first thing on my mind. In fact, I don't even have a to do list (except to keep running) until at least Tuesday. Well, still not drinking :coffee: is on my not to do list. That's as far as I've gotten.


----------



## booger76

Oh yeah - Terri, I forgot to say that I really hope you can keep running. It's driving me bonkers that I don't feel well enough to go right now. It seems like I can get out about 2 days a week but I haven't been able to muster up more than that. I hope to go today if I feel up to it.


----------



## beaglemom

My boss is always doing stuff like this though...he just doesn't think of anyone else...a man taken care of by his wife. He has no clue about anything. But again. whatever...just need to get over it.

I can't remember when the trimester are over...so I am saying yes to 2nd tri. I need to start eating better...first step...cutting down on the fast food. Don't feel bad about what you eat Booger...this time in the cycle you just need to be eating something. And I do not consider it whining. You just don't feel good. Pregnancy is great but it also kinda sucks. And I think it should be okay to say that & not be thought of as ungrateful. I don't feel like I am in the 2nd yet...I still feel crappy sometimes.

I think I am the ultimate couch potato...sometimes when people mention bed rest I am like oh yes please. I know that is awful! But I do love to veg out.

My husband is a t shirt guy...and I do love it. But years ago I had to get him out of the navy & grey funk he was in. With teams like Duke, Cowboys, & Yankees it is basically blue grey & navy. So I got him to start wearing real colors & now he isn't afraid of them. But he does wear out his team shirts for sure. I wear his shirts to bed a lot but I have claimed one Yankee shirt to be MINE. It stays in his closet but I get very upset when he wears it. So now it is just known I am the only one.

Terri - you may need to find some house divided onsies. :) I know I did a lot of pre-buying. But really this time for you is just taking in the sureal moments...it is still unbelieveable...and when the nausea starts kicking in you are a little happy because you know the little one is still hanging around.


----------



## LadySosa

Wahoo Terri! :happydance:

I am so, so, so excited for you!! I know I'm a little late to the party, but just logging on now and so happy to see your BFP. What wonderful news. I bet you had an awesome weekend. You're preggo!!

Hearing that and SARS, your friend who just had a successful FET, is really inspirational. I am feeling hopeful (I guess I better change my little emoti thingy).

Oh and I agree about people wearing random jerseys at games. Occasionally we would see someone wearing Mariners gear to a Seahawks game. We'd be like, "wrong sport, dude."

Booger - I am so sorry about your crummy weekend. That is the worst when you feel bad ALL weekend, it feels like you wasted your precious days off from work. Are you back to work today? I am hoping that this passes soon! Is DH taking good care of you? Oh, and don't worry about being "whiny". You have every right.

Amy - I hope your nausea is bearable and that the food aversion passes soon!

Jen - sorry about the painful contractions. Those sound terrible. Yes, bed rest can certainly get boring. Have you seen "what to expect when you're expecting"? That's a fun movie. It's been a while since I've seen it, but I remember laughing a lot. Elizabeth Banks is in it, she's funny.

Beagle - Sorry, but I'm going to agree with Booger on this one, I would choose your battles with your boss and let this one slide. :flower:

Afm, we had a good weekend in Cannon Beach. We looked at three places - two condos and one single-family home. The SF home needed A LOT of work, but it was a great location. Initially I was leaning towards that place, but we just started thinking about how much $$ will need to go into it to make it liveable, and it would be overwhelming! One of the bedrooms was a garage conversion, and it would need an overhaul - insulation, drywall, etc. etc (it wasn't a proper conversion). The kitchen needed work, the exterior needed a facelift, the bathrooms needed to be updated, it needed new windows. We were thinking, if I'm preggo, this would be waay too much to take on. We really liked one of the condos. It was small, like 740 sqft, but it was all updated, we wouldn't have to update anything. AND, it was literally a stones throw to the beach. You can hear the waves from the front porch. It was also cheaper. So, we are talking with our lender today, to see what steps we need to take to make it a reality! I am really excited! I am also a little nervous though. I'm just nervous about taking on another mortgage...but as DH says, if we don't do it now, we may not EVER do it - especially once we start having kiddos.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Congratulations again, girl! You made my weekend, too! I screamed out loud to my husband. And I showed him a picture of your lines. :)

Booger - Ugh. I'm so sorry about the nausea. How far along are you again? I'm hoping this will pass for you soon. That's so great that you told your mom and that you both got teary. So much to celebrate. Awwww!

LadySosa - That's so exciting about the condo! I am soooooooo jealous. I would absolutely love to be near the ocean. And like your DH said, if you think you can swing it, do it now! :)

Amy - I hope the nausea passes for you, too! Maybe try to eat something bland when it happens - like crackers or something.

Beagle - I love to veg out, too. BUT I do think I'd go nuts being on bed rest, though. I just like things to be equal in my house and it would drive me nuts to not be able to help out.

JKB - That's so scary about the contractions. I hope you're feeling better, even though I know you must be so bored! :(

The weather this weekend was amazing! I'm so happy that it's finally warming up. So, my husband has been so amazing lately. He spent his entire spring break cleaning and organizing so that we could get the nursery ready and went maternity pants shopping with me this weekend. He's just really been stepping it up. So, I bought him this sound bar that he's been wanting as a surprise using the tax money that we got. (We didn't get much back.) I feel guilty spending money but I really wanted to do something nice for him. That'll have to be the last splurge for us though. :) In other news, we ordered the furniture for the nursery this weekend - a crib, dresser, and a little bookcase - my mom's gift to us. My cousin is going to give us a glider chair so we're all set. It's a huge relief to me. I really wanted to have the big items in place.

Also, operation "trick my sister" is under way. We're collecting addresses so that we can surprise her at my shower with a DUAL shower. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Not planning to pick any fights...just annoyed...but like I said...this is typical for him.

kfs - that is awesome on the furniture. My step dad gave us some money & it pretty much covered our furniture. So we were very grateful for that. My husband is in the process of staining it now. We are just doing a clear coat...I like the knotty natural wood look it has.


----------



## Babywhisperer

This is my 3rd attempt to get this to post!

Terri, I am absolutely ecstatic and hope you're feeling good. Your symptoms were spot on. I am thrilled for you!

Booger, I was moved by your update. What a special moment to share with your Mom. I am sure your Dad is watching over everything and is so happy for you.

Amy, I am so happy everything is as it should be, I'm sure you are more relaxed now. It gets easier from here!

Lady, yeah for all 3 being normal!!!!

Jkb, I am sure you are struggling with what to do...maybe time will nudge you in the direction you are supposed to go in. In the meantime, be happy the bleeding stopped. That must have been so nerve wracking. Crossing my fingers the ovary pain subsides.

Beagle, the "girls" will plateau at some point, then grow again when your milk comes in. I like the Destination maternity bras as they have 4 hooks to grow and you do.

Afm nothing to report, tomorrow I have ob and endocrinologist appt. Hope to know more then.


----------



## Babywhisperer

So that's a bump pic of me laying down and Jack leaning on me watching The Master's back nine yesterday. He likes to hang out on my bump. I will try and take a better one.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks BabyW...It is so weird for me right now...nothing in my body feels like me. I think I just thought I had a little more time. But I started to show early & breats bigger very quickly...and now right before 13 weeks they grow again! That's a cute pic. Is he old enough to understand there is a baby in there?


----------



## JCM

Yuck booger you sound as sick as I always was? Try diclegis. Takes the nausea away at least! Then you can be vertical at least some of the day. All I ate the first trimester was life cereal, cheez it's, pretzels and crackers. I took folic acid and fish oil along with my vitamin D. My RE basically broke up the prenatal and had me taking a bigger dose of everything. I just stuck with my pills and ate what I could. It was ok with all of the drs. Sometimes I'd freak out because I'd throw up my pills but all worked out I suppose! 
Yay for furniture Kfs! It's a good feeling to know you are covered. My nursery is almost completely done and hospital bags are packed for me and baby. I feel so organized. (I've obviously been bored haha) 

Lady I will have to watch that! I love Elizabeth banks. Hilarious. I want to get a little place on the ocean someday. DH is really starting to pick up a lot of patients and legal cases at work so maybe we can! It's nice you are doing this while you wait. Lots of excitement! 

Beagle your boss was probably excited for the game and wasn't thinking of buying baby stuff. He's a dude after all. I on the other hand would go to a game just to shop and eat snacks. Lol I don't care about sports really. 

Amy hope you feel better soon! The only thing that helped was nausea meds for me. I had it bad! Lost 11 pounds the first trimester! Sometimes sucking on a lollipop helped after I brushed my teeth. There was always so much saliva in my mouth and it made me crazy! 

Terri I can't wait for your update tomorrow! So exciting! 

Hi Erin and Moni and Sars! 

AFM juuuuust truckin along taking it easy. My hospital bags are packed and I got familiar with my fancy breast pump. Goodness that thing scares me! Every single baby thing is put together. Pack n plays, swings, vibrating chairs...all I need now is a baby. Just not for another couple of weeks at least. I see my OB tomorrow to weigh and measure her and I'm sure she will just start checking my cervix. Which is not pleasant by the way. At least in the hospital it hurt because it was still so high. I'm not too worried about her coming early although if I can make it to 36 weeks I'd be grateful to not have to live in the NICU. Oh well, she will do what she wants I guess. She is still moving lots but takes little 30 minute naps now which is nice. All of that poking and jabbing is starting to hurt! Strong baby! My dreams are all about labor at this point. I've given birth to couple of animals and even grown children. I wouldn't say I'm too scared but interested to see how I handle it. The contractions don't bother me much now except the super low ones that are sharp. I guess I should thank my uterus for easing me in slowly...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle he is not old enough yet, but I keep telling him a baby is in there and then show him a baby. He pulls up his shirt and puts his finger in his belly button and I just want to eat him up. What he does understand now is a dirty diaper. He points to his diaper when it's dirty and says poo poo, and even does that right before he goes. My nanny told me to order a portable potty and she would start to train him as it's the first sign they are ready. I got a phone call from my dad on Friday, my Mom wasn't there yet. He said "Uh Sue, Jack is pointing to his diaper and saying poo." I started cracking up saying that it's pretty obvious what he's telling you. My Dad asked me to call my Mom to hurry her along. I call her and it rings and rings and rings. When she finally picks up she's all annoyed, I tell her Dad's dilemma and she started to laugh and said she'd be there soon, she was blowing out her hair. My poor Dad. 

Dh took it upon himself to clean out the garage and re-organize it. Then he cleaned out the 3 season room, mopped, did windows, and cleaned out the fireplace for the season!! Made me feel a lot better about cleaning, food shopping, and doing other things this weekend. He played golf yesterday and while Jack napped I cleaned the house since we had people over Sat for a play date and bbq. Our friends allowed their 22mo old daughter to walk around with food, like bruschetta. I had tomatoes, onions, bread, cheese, all over the house. She started climbing onto the pack-n-play by putting her foot into the pocket of the tray that holds diapers and wipes. I had to ask at least a dozen times for them to keep her off of it for fear it would break...I do have a need for it in 3 mos!!! Then they let her sit on our kitchen island and they walked away leaving her more than 3ft high! I was like, please keep her attended or take her down, what if she falls!! The fact that she does it all the time at their house doesn't make me feel any better about it. Then she was off roaming and they let her wander off, thankfully dh caught her in time before pulling down a Tiffany glass bowl from my dining room table. She climbed up from the chair. I guess I am an uptight Mom. But if my child was dropping food all over someone's house I would be cleaning it up and not letting him wander off. The wife sat there drinking and the husband did all the work, changing diapers, getting the food, drinks, making bottles...I looked at dh and went up to him and said I hoped he was taking notes. The more people we talk to, the more dh realizes I do more than any of our friend's wives. So when I need help now I ask him to pitch in. Yesterday was a long day of getting up w/ jack, cleaning, running around after him, getting us both ready to go down to the club, food shopping, cooking dinner....I fell asleep during the last 20min of Game of Thrones. Surround sound blasting next to my head, I was dead to the world. The good thing, Jack is ok now with coming in the shower with me. He used to not like the water on his head constantly, and I either block the water more now that I am very prego, or it's the fact that I bring in a couple of toys...it's the best way to bathe him and myself if I am home alone and need to be somewhere in a short period of time. Dh asked how I was able to clean the house and get us both ready and I replied "multi-taking". When Jack naps I get stuff done...what we need to figure out is that when we have a 2nd baby, she may not sleep at the same time so I will not be free to do as much. It's going to be a juggling act and I am going to need his help more often. I wonder if it gets too hard for him, if he will reconsider a live-in. We adore our nanny, but it may be too much with our schedules. I have decided that I want us to see a marriage counselor. I want to be able to discuss my concerns and have a 3rd party help convey them without dh shutting me down or getting defensive. His family never communicates, everything gets swept under the rug and it isn't healthy. I figure it can't hurt, and may provide each of us with a deeper understanding of the others needs, fears, desires...with the 2nd baby it's going to be harder, we will have less time for each other, we will be exhausted, and I don't wan't cracks to become craters. We both need to recognize how our upbringings make us approach things in a different way, and expect different things. My MIL wouldn't cancel a tennis game if one of her sons got hurt and needed stitches...she'd say, well he was stupid enough to do something to get hurt (obvi talking about adults here not young kids). My parents would drop everything and be at the hospital with me no matter what age I am. My parents are a team, and put their family first. Dh's family puts themselves ahead of the rest of the family. It's a strange dynamic and thankfully dh is not as bad as the rest of them but at no point in our 2 house moves, having a baby, and expecting #2 has any of them asked if we needed help. My MIL watched Jack 1 day a week for a few months but then started showing up an hr after dh had to be at work, asked to leave early for facials, and dh said he couldn't rely on her anymore. He relies on my family more and they do a ton for us. It could be as simple as he is 1 of 4 boys, and it's just me and my brother. It's easier for my family b/c we don't have as many siblings. It's interesting to see how a family dynamic plays out as you get older and start your own. The more I confide in friends who had kids before me, the more I am finding out that so many people went to therapists as a couple at some point, and they were stronger for it. I hope dh is open minded. Now, to find the time to do this! hahahahaha

Btw, I hope everyone saw the recall on Sabra hummus for listeria. Scary stuff.


----------



## beaglemom

BabyW - I think therapy is a good thing for anyone. I hope you can find the time & work through things. My mom is the same as yours...I think because she was a single mom. But she has always been the Shirley Maclane in Terms of Endearment. She supports us & her grand kids unconditionally. Your son sounds adorable. And that other child & their parents sound awful. No you are not over protective. You are SMART! And they were rude. Plain & simple. I want to type more but work is calling...crazy day today. Glad you could get a lot off your chest today. Lots of things happening for you & many changes to come. I am sure you guys will handle it just fine :)


----------



## sars930

Moni, this is a very belated congrats to you for the birth of Oliver Max! I hope he's doing well and gets out of the NICU soon. I was eagerly following along for updates but didn't get to post.

Booger: I got a bit misty eyed reading about you telling your mom. I'm so glad you did! I'm sure your Dad has been rooting you on. I'm sorry you feel so awful. I think you're at the point it's time to call in some medical reinforcements to help. It stinks you aren't up to running but I did have to take the first 8 weeks off and I've been able to get back into it. I'm running a 10K on Saturday and I've run at least 5 miles every weekend for the past three weeks. We won't talk about my speed :wacko:

BabyW: My husband and I also come from very different family backgrounds and dynamics. We went through extensive premarital counseling prior to getting married. It was requirement of our reverend. who married us. We met with her once a month for an hour or two and used a marriage book. It was so essential in helping us learn to communicate and navigate those familial differences. I'd highly recommend it. Glad to hear your DH is helping out more and it sounds like you've got a good plan of attack. The photo of Jack and your belly is adorable =) Jack's soooo cute.

Terri: I'm still thrilled for you! :happydance::happydance: Hope you're enjoying the great running weather. I'm sure it's great motorcycle weather too but safety first. :thumbup:

LadySosa: I hope you are keeping up hope! It really stinks your first FET didn't work. But you have to keep the faith there is a plan in all of this. My friend blogged about her experiences and she had some of the most devastating setbacks, like a natural chemical pregnancy the month of her FET cycle that required an injection because the baby wasn't miscarrying. She then had to wait three months to even be able to do her transfer. She kept her faith through setbacks and is now 14 weeks. 
I sincerely hope you don't deal with any of that and your next transfer gives you that BFP!!
Super exciting news on the beach house front! I love, love the beach. Your options sound lovely.

Jen: Lady, your great attitude despite all this pregnancy has thrown at you is remarkable. I hope your little gal stays put for a few more weeks for you.

KFS: Three cheers for a great weekend. I'd love to see what furniture you picked out. That's awesome you're surprising your sister.

Sorry to anyone I missed. That's as far back as advanced let me go!

I enjoyed my three day weekend. Friday I got a facial from my oldest friend, which included some quality time with her. And I went to get some new bras. They bumped me up a band size, she said I was in between the 32 and 34 now, and I got some more full coverage bras that are keeping the girls much more in check.

I logged 12 miles of running of the three days, ate some yummy food and spent quality time with my mom and brother. So, a pretty big success. I do feel like my belly's popped out a bit over the weekend. Pants that buttoned last week are not buttoning so well anymore. I'm still in an awkward stage clothes wise.

I have been a bit frustrated with my mom. She's a huge worrier and she's been incredibly reserved about the pregnancy. She's been desperate for a grandchild for years and I expected a lot more excitement. 

When I showed her the latest sonogram pictures, she said, "It's pretty weird huh?" And mentioned it looked like a baby now, not the piece of liver an earlier one did. Like WTF. And then starts gushing about her coworker that just had a baby.

She did show the photos to some of her friends Friday that stopped over Friday night and looked at some baby gear online. But she was also kind of rolling her eyes at how excited my mother-in-law is. My MIL already was calling trying to set a shower date and my mom said she wasn't comfortable doing that until I was 12 weeks. While my MIL is over the moon and a little nuts, it's felt a lot better than this lukewarm response.

I'm hoping as things progress she'll relax a bit.


----------



## LadySosa

Kfs - yay for surprising your sis! That's really sweet of you to share your shower with her. What fun.

BabyW - I am glad you guys are going to counseling. I agree wholeheartedly that you don't want cracks to turn into craters. It is nice to hear a neutral third party's opinion. That is cute about Jack! Haha, he thinks HE'S preggo too! :)

Sars - sorry your mom is not giving you the enthusiasm you'd hoped for. That is really frustrating. I would be annoyed if I were you. I guess on the bright side, you have your MIL to give you that unbridled excitement! If I were you I would make a little teasing comment like, "gosh mom, seeing as you were so desperate for a grandchild, I thought you'd be a little bit more excited for me!" Passive aggressive? Absolutely! But at least she'd get the hint. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sars-my mom was always weird about other people having babies too. She wouldn't get anyone a gift until after the baby was born. She was only excited when my sister got pregnant but we all live in different states so I'm not sure how she was with my sister. My sister's kids were the least of my worries when she was getting pregnant so I never asked her if Mommie was nice or not. I had my own drama going on. I hope your mom comes around. She's probably just guarding herself until at least 12 weeks. She still loves you. :hugs: Glad you had a great weekend and got your miles in. Good to know I can take a long break and still run 6 miles down the road. :) 

LadySosa-awesome news about the condo/house. I like the condo better. It's so cool that you can hear the beach from the front porch. What else do you need?? I also agree to do it now and sell it later if it's too much. It'll be nice to have to getaway in the summers. Fun!

Booger-so have you called your doctor about being so sick? Stop being stronger than you need to be and get help. It always seems like I have to bark at you to do stuff, but you know I love ya! There is no prize for being miserable and suffering through your first tri. If there are ways to alleviate your pain, do it. Your hubs would say the same thing. He wants fun booger back! I can't remember if I told you that I'm so happy you finally told your mom. I'm so happy she knows. 

Babyw-ugh. Your friends and their kid sound like a nightmare. Sorry you had to chase that girl all over he place. And dropping bruschetta? The.worst. I always say my house is a fun house and people can do whatever, but if definitely have to draw the line at dropping food all over the house. She can stay in the kitchen. I'm also glad hat you are thinking about counseling. We did it too before marriage but we could probably go again.my hubs is SO different from me. I think it's because he was raised by only his mom. How can a mom know what a boy needs? Not that he's a bad MAN because he's not, but he just doesn't know stuff that anyone should know. It's hard to describe. Your bump photo and Jack are too cute. 

Beagle-hope your day got better at the end. Oh, so I'll be at the Os/Yankees game on Wednesday, so be on the lookout! Ha ha. Do you watch a lot of the games? 

Kfs1-so cool about operation trick sister. Does her bestie know? She can probably tell everyone else. I love surprises!! And your husband is so sweet to use his spring break to do all that stuff. Let's see some furniture pics! Or the link to the store is fine too. When is the shower?? 

AFM-just nervous and excited about tomorrow. I told two of my coworkers today. One is very religious so I know she'll be praying. Plus she and her husband had dreams the other day that three people got pregnant. She knows that we've been trying but a few of her other friends have been too. She was right on! I told her that tomorrow would really be the moment of truth. I'm nervous because I feel like nothing is going on. I do t really want anything to go on, but some reassurance would be nice. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## jkb11

Good luck today Terri! I know your number will be perfect<3


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Can't WAIT to hear from you today. These betas are so nerve-wracking but I'm sure your number will be great!

Babywhisperer - Cute bump pic! Little Jack is too adorable. I think therapy sounds like a good idea, if anything, to make sure you're on the same page before the baby comes. Your one friend sounds nuts - letting her daughter run around the house like that!

Sars - That stinks that your mom is so worried. I wonder if she doesn't realize how negative she's coming off. Maybe you can say something to her about it...?


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - we tried to watch the game last night & it was blacked out. So not sure if I will be able to watch. Not wishing you any luck there...but you have my permission to throw a coke at A-Rod!

Good luck today...I know what you mean...I was testing like crazy & still so nervous for the beta.


----------



## LadySosa

Good luck today Terri! Can't wait to hear that beta! I'll be thinking about you all day!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm hard at work today and still no phone call on my work phone. A message may be on my cell, but I won't check that until 3:30 or until I cant' take it anymore. Gotta run.


----------



## sars930

Good luck Terri!! I'm praying for a great beta for you lady! Did you go first thing this morning?


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, *Terri*!!! So excited for you.

*Babywhisperer* - I think the counseling sounds like a good idea. It certainly can't hurt. I hope your DH is open to the idea and willing to go. Your bump picture with Baby Jack is adorable. He does look pretty content there.

*Lady* - The condo you guys looked at sounds pretty awesome. We've often talked about trying to find a rustic cabin retreat somewhere but haven't really looked into too much. I think it's great you guys are doing it now - if not now, there will soon be other distractions (good ones :winkwink:) Good luck! I'm also excited for you to get going again. I can't wait for your BFP!

*kfs* - The surprise shower for your sister is such a sweet gesture. You guys sound like you're really close and always thinking of each other. That's great! I wish my sister and I were a little closer. We're 8 years apart in age and 2000 miles in distance and I'm often sad that we haven't been able to have a closer relationship. 

*sars* - I'm hoping that my two runs a week have kept me in good enough shape that I'll be able to pick it up soon. I have a 4-mile loop that I always run and it hasn't seemed to be getting any harder (yet!). I will say that I have ditched my watch though. Not sure I want to be depressed by my times. I'm sorry your Mom doesn't seem more excited. Sounds like she is just trying to be guarded - I bet if you could talk to her about in a way where she wouldn't feel bad you guys could get it figured out.

*Jen* - Oh, I don't feel like I am anywhere near as sick as you were! You've been a real trooper through all of this. That's why I feel like I was whining. I do wonder now if there was something else going on this weekend - there has been a bug going around and maybe I picked that up on top of the morning sickness. I am so grateful I haven't been vomiting. You sound like you're all ready for baby - but I do hope she stays tucked up tight for a little while longer!

*Beagle* - Hooray for the second trimester! You're trucking right along. I'm trying not to beat myself up too much over nutrition right now but I don't want to fall into bad habits or gain too much weight. I already struggle with body image so I'm trying to make sure I focus on eating right and exercising while I can.

Hello to *jkb, Amy*, and *Erin*! :hi:

Thanks for all the concern from each of you! After I typed all that I ended up feeling so much better yesterday than I have in awhile. I actually got home from work and did some yard work, made dinner and then took the dog for a walk. It felt nice to feel functional. I will say that I don't feel like it's necessary to call the doctor yet - I can still eat and drink and I haven't been vomiting. I did order some B6 to start taking - I couldn't find it in the right dose at any of my local stores so I ordered some off Amazon. It should arrive today. I've read where it helps a lot. You can take it with Unisom at night and it should help you feel better the next day. It's the same stuff that's in the prescription Jen suggested. I'll start with just the B6 and see if that helps. If not, I'll add in the Unisom. I'm hoping I'm over the hump now (I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow) as I'm feeling pretty good today too. I might attempt a run later but it's snowing!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thinking of you Terri!!! I cannot wait to hear your update!And as for dh's friends and their daughter, you never really know how your friends are as parents until you see it 1st hand. We took a road trip to see friends upstate if you remember, their daughter was sick and got my son sick. I never would have said my child was fine when people are staying over and their child is playing with toys from a sick child. Yes I know kids get sick, but this one could have been avoided. Everyone is different. My MIL would have the TV on all day at high volumes b/c she is losing her hearing from shooting skeet. She would also step on Jack's blanket on the floor w/ her shoes on. Our nanny clearly has a ton of experience and washes her hands as soon as she comes, and shoes are off. The TV is never on, and Jack is in the high chair when he eats. She treats our home like it's her own.

Sars, I'm sorry your Mom is not more in the moment, mine was that way too until my 2nd tri. They are just protecting themselves from getting too excited or attached just in case something happens. She will relax when you're past the 1st tri. You have us here who are over the moon for you! 

Thank you all for your support and not judging me for thinking counseling is a smart move for us. Dh is truly a remarkable person, his integrity is unlike that of anyone I have ever met. He is a true friend and works very hard at his job. I firmly believe his extremely privileged upbringing, awful marriage of his parents, and weird family dynamic makes for some selfish and immaturity streaks. Some men look at a baby and see all the change it will bring, what they won't be able to do anymore, the impact to their freedom, and therefore tend to act out a little. Others on the other extreme are so into it that they are super hands-on, coddle their wives, and don't care one iota about the changes. Dh's own parents were not hands on, they had nannies despite my MIL not working. Their focus was on their social lives, and the kids were left to do what they wanted....call it free-range parenting. My parents knew where I was at all times, and they were on top of my schooling and activities.

One thing I keep hearing from older friends is to nurture the marriage...I think a deeper understanding of each other will help that.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going to cry. It's official. My beta this morning was 539. I couldn't listen anymore after that, so I'm not sure when I'm to return, but I am PREGNANT!!!! For real. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby:

I'll call the nurse this afternoon and get the rest of the scoop. I'm really happy.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, I've been waiting for that post!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a GREAT beta!! This is it girly, yay!! Everything you've been working so hard for! I got a bit choked up when I read your post!! 

CONGRATULATIONS to you Mama!:thumbup:

This just totally made my whole day, seriously.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> I'm going to cry. It's official. My beta this morning was 539. I couldn't listen anymore after that, so I'm not sure when I'm to return, but I am PREGNANT!!!! For real. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> I'll call the nurse this afternoon and get the rest of the scoop. I'm really happy.

That is some beta!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many days post are you??? Could it be more than 1???? I am thrilled for you. Congratulations Mama!! :happydance:


----------



## sars930

Wahoo! That's one awesome beta!!! Oh Terri,I'm so happy for you. This made my day. It's for real. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

AWESOME! New Ravens fan coming in December!!!


----------



## jkb11

Yay!! I'm so happy for you Terri! Congrats momma<3 how many are you thinking???! Eekkkk I'm so excited! 

Lady's next:)!!!!


----------



## booger76

Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You're going to make me cry! So, so happy for you. Best.Day.Ever.


----------



## terripeachy

It's 13dp5dt, so I think 539 is acceptable for one. HA!!HA!! I will ask the nurse this afternoon when we find out how many made it. I still can't believe it.

Thank you, thank you. I'm going to make my signatures like yours before I leave work today. *giggle*


----------



## ERosePW

You'll find out how many there are at your first ultrasound, wuhu! Oh, I hope they'll schedule an early one, I will be dying to know! :winkwink: Can't wait to see your siggy. Are you going to pick a ticker?

Can you tell we're all just a tad excited. LOL!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-When is the first u/s? i was going to call the nurse in a bit and ask her all that good stuff.

I was looking at tickers over the weekend, and I think I found the one I want. I'll wait a bit before I add that, and remove my Ffoe chart, but yes, I am just as excited as you are. HA!!HA!! It's been SUCH a long road. Such a long road. I know that others have been trying longer than me, but still. I haven't had one blink of a positive and that just got so old after a while. I'm overjoyed. It is the best day ever. And a random day it is. April 14? what? HA!!HA!!


----------



## beaglemom

They scheduled my u/s 4 weeks after the transfer...so I was a little past 6 weeks almost 7. I think 6 weeks is pretty typical. You should be getting another beta on Thurs.


----------



## kfs1

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS TERRI!!!!!!!!! The BEST news. I can't wait to hear your next steps. I think I had 3 betas before my first ultrasound, which was definitely before 6 weeks and we couldn't see much just yet on that first ultrasound.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-When is the first u/s? i was going to call the nurse in a bit and ask her all that good stuff.
> 
> I was looking at tickers over the weekend, and I think I found the one I want. I'll wait a bit before I add that, and remove my Ffoe chart, but yes, I am just as excited as you are. HA!!HA!! It's been SUCH a long road. Such a long road. I know that others have been trying longer than me, but still. I haven't had one blink of a positive and that just got so old after a while. I'm overjoyed. It is the best day ever. And a random day it is. April 14? what? HA!!HA!!

Looks like first u/s varies. Mine was right at 7 weeks. My RE doesn't bring you in until they can measure sac, baby (white blob!), and heart rate. But I'm pretty sure they can often get most of those measurements even after 6 weeks (at least, from what I had read)... I was wishing mine would've been at 6 wks, but I didn't ask my RE at the time since we were just getting through the holiday and New Year anyway. 

Oh, and I had 3 betas like kfs.


----------



## sars930

My first ultrasound was 6 weeks to the day and my doctor warned we might not yet hear a heartbeat and it would be normal b/c it was so early. But we did hear it and it was pretty awesome! I'm guessing you'll have at least one more beta. Terri how are you even sitting at work right now? Love the siggy update. The old lady made me laugh.


----------



## LadySosa

OMG OMG OMG Terri! Yayyy! Congratulations. You SO deserve this and I am SO happy for you. Wahoo! What a great beta!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sars- I love the old lady because I'm an old lady! hee hee. I do go back on Thursday. That's what I thought, but today when I asked the tech lady, she said 'I think Friday.' See..this is why I don't really like her. I know better than she does. hee hee. I did end up leaving soon after I got my signature made, so I think 3:15. I can go to work a little early in the morning to make up my 15 minutes. :) I like your new ticker too. So springlike and bright!

Now I'll be curious to see when we do end up going for an u/s. I left a message for the nurse, but I guess she's busy. I'll try calling her tomorrow after I make my appt. to get my second beta.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - YAY!!! :wohoo: I am SOOOO happy for you!! Congratulations! That is a GREAT beta!!!


----------



## jkb11

Terri- I'm still doing a happy dance for you:) my ultrasound was right at 6 weeks. Hindsight is 20/20 I think closer to 7 weeks is ideal just to save from the worry if heartbeat hasn't started yet.. Mine had just started but dr still made me come back for another US about 5 days later. To make sure things were progressing.

SARS- I agree with the other girls that your mom is probably just being cautious, she may even be trying not to show too much excitement in order to keep pressure off of you. I think just telling her you "thought she would be more excited" will help start the conversation y'all need. Btw I'm loving your US pic! Such a great profile pic!!!

Lady- a beach house would be amazing! I think yall are making a wise decision going with the move in ready one, I'm sure very soon you are going to have your lil sweet pea on the way and you will want a place you can just use. Just think of all the memories y'all will make:) my hubby basically grew up at his families beach house for Valentine's Day I got him a trip back to the house. (Family sold it 8 years ago) he was in heaven recalling memories.

Afm- baby is being so good! No bleeding, no ovary pain:) 

How much weight have you girls gained? I still haven't gained any. Not complaining because baby seems to be fine but I expected a little by now.


----------



## beaglemom

I scheduled my u/s day of transfer...it ended up being closer to 7 weeks only because it was the only day available me & husband could go & that was open. Then I had another a week later which was my 8 week. So I guess typically it would have been 2 weeks apart. My office does not listen to heart beat or measure. I asked for it on the 2nd u/s & he reluctantly did it. Something about some people read too much in to the number & it can make them worry.

Sars - about your mom...I don't think my mom was truly excited & processing everything until the first u/s. Granted she had to process me having a baby after 12 years of no baby...she had no clue I wanted one & no idea about the IVF. So it was a lot for her. But I send her every u/s pic & she is excited every time. My mom is also a negative person sometimes because of the worry.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh jkb - so happy no more bleeding. I think I have gained 5 lbs. But it is hard to say. I don't think I am consistant on my scale. So I thought I had a big jump but then next day back down...I think it was my towel. I weigh after my shower. Sometimes a towel sometimes nothing. But I can see in my stomach where I have gained...also a little in my thighs. But I had extra weight to begin with. I really need to try to get active in this 2nd tri.


----------



## beaglemom

Last night I dreamed I had twin orange manx cats like the one I have at home. Who else is having crazy dreams? I think I have them every night!

Terri - in 2 weeks I assure you, you will def feel prego! It hit me like clock work & I think Booger too.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Terri- I'm still doing a happy dance for you:) my ultrasound was right at 6 weeks. Hindsight is 20/20 I think closer to 7 weeks is ideal just to save from the worry if heartbeat hasn't started yet.. Mine had just started but dr still made me come back for another US about 5 days later. To make sure things were progressing.
> 
> SARS- I agree with the other girls that your mom is probably just being cautious, she may even be trying not to show too much excitement in order to keep pressure off of you. I think just telling her you "thought she would be more excited" will help start the conversation y'all need. Btw I'm loving your US pic! Such a great profile pic!!!
> 
> Lady- a beach house would be amazing! I think yall are making a wise decision going with the move in ready one, I'm sure very soon you are going to have your lil sweet pea on the way and you will want a place you can just use. Just think of all the memories y'all will make:) my hubby basically grew up at his families beach house for Valentine's Day I got him a trip back to the house. (Family sold it 8 years ago) he was in heaven recalling memories.
> 
> Afm- baby is being so good! No bleeding, no ovary pain:)
> 
> How much weight have you girls gained? I still haven't gained any. Not complaining because baby seems to be fine but I expected a little by now.

Yeah, so happy things are improving. I hope it stays this way!

So I had my ob appt and I have gained 14lbs, not as much as last time, my hunger is not as bad as with Jack and I am more active when I come home chasing him around and cooking, giving him a bath...no rest for me until after 8/8:30 so it's a long day. I am also starting at a higher weight this time b/c I didn't lose it all. I would say I have heard the range of 18-40lbs depending on your starting weight. I also had my endocrinologist appt and am so annoyed. I was there an hr, and half the appt was her reading thru my chart and looking for lab results, what a waste of time. When she asked me to gown down to the lab it was 7:20 and the lab closes at 7. I rushed home and Jack was already asleep. I snuck into his room and stroked his hair...he didn't budge at all. He was out cold. I cried...I don't see him before I leave for work so if I don't see him at night it's a full 48 hrs of no Jack. Dh doesn't get it, sure he's disappointed if he's asleep when he comes home, but he has an hr w/ him in the morning. Seeing him when I come home is the highlight of my day. He is all excited, runs to me, smiles and gets so excited. It really is the best feeling in the world.


----------



## moni77

So this hospital internet has been killing me - off and on off and on...I finally was able to catch up and....


YAY Terri!!!! I thought about asking you in words - cause that stuff I can access but didn't...hey if Oliver had to come early for you to get your BFP then it was worth it!!!

AND - we go home this afternoon!!! Hopefully by the end of the week I can catch up properly and post some pics!! (and check all the other blogs...this is all I have time for now...)


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> So this hospital internet has been killing me - off and on off and on...I finally was able to catch up and....
> 
> 
> YAY Terri!!!! I thought about asking you in words - cause that stuff I can access but didn't...hey if Oliver had to come early for you to get your BFP then it was worth it!!!
> 
> AND - we go home this afternoon!!! Hopefully by the end of the week I can catch up properly and post some pics!! (and check all the other blogs...this is all I have time for now...)

Rest up Moni and enjoy every second!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-So many people were asking about you, and I didn't really want to steal your thunder, so I said that you had Oliver and because he was early he was in the NICU, but otherwise he's fine. I finally friended you on FB this morning to make sure that everything was ok. So happy you finally get to go home. You do what you have to do. We're not going anywhere. Thank you so much for the congrats, and yes, you needed to have little Oliver. It was time. HA!!HA!! I go back tomorrow to check on my hcg.

BabyW-Sorry you cried about not seeing Jack. At least he had a fun day yesterday, and you can see him tonight. And doctors all suck. They are so overbooked, always running late and never prepared it's ridiculous. We have to be there on time for our appointment, but they rarely are. I hope your results turned out ok.

beagle-I'm sure I'll be having something going on very soon, but right now I'm enjoying my energy and my food! hee hee. Tonight we'll be at Camden yards. I'm eating a small lunch so I can eat stadium food tonight. We haven't been out to eat in FOR-ever, so this will be like going out to eat. I'm not sure what I'm going to eat first. hee hee. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :wave: :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Stadium food is the BEST!


----------



## JCM

Great beta, Terri! I can't believe this day is finally here! I hate nurses that know nothing...hee hee! My ultrasound was 7 weeks exactly. Enjoy your food tonight! 

Moni he is so so adorable. I love his little face! 

Jkb, I lost a lot of weight in the first trimester. 11 pounds! Then I gained it back when I could eat again. Now I'm at 28 pound weight gain. I'm a little touchy about my weight so I've been careful most of the pregnancy but I definitely love ice cream every other day at least. 

My appt yesterday was good. The baby is BIG! The app says she should be 4 pounds this week...ugh try 5 pounds 4 ounces as of yesterday. No wonder she wants out. Lol it looked tight in there! My amniotic fluid is good and the baby has tons of hair. So yay!!! I'm on rest mode for 2 weeks. Then my dr gives me permission to get up whenever I want and do what I want. If the baby wants to come out then, she won't try and stop her. She warned me that sometimes after being put on bed rest she has to induce at 39 weeks. I'm like really? After all the contractions this kid better want to come out when she's allowed! So I just have to be bored 2 more weeks. Then I'm walking, bending, taking hot showers and baths and having sex. I don't care how big I am, he WILL have sex with me and like it! Lol! I am determined to end this pregnancy soon. It's been quite a ride.


----------



## Amy1976

Well my heart is once again broken. I just can't believe it. I went to my 10 week appointment today and there was no heartbeat. Even the Dr. was shocked. He said at this point the chance of miscarriage is only 2% and he was not expecting this. Sadly neither was I. I was completely caught off guard. I have to have another D&C. I honestly can't do this anymore. I feel completely defeated :cry:


----------



## JCM

Oh no Amy I'm so sorry! This is unbelievable. Does he have any idea why this is happening to you? I'm praying for you and DH. This stuff makes me so angry and sad. Take care of yourself this week.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy- Oh no!! I am so sad too. I can't believe that this has happened twice and just when you thought you were over the 7week hurdle. My heart is just breaking. :cry: :cry::cry: 

I'm totally caught off guard too. I'm so, so sorry. I know my words are lame at a time like this, but please know you are in my prayers. :cry:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Well my heart is once again broken. I just can't believe it. I went to my 10 week appointment today and there was no heartbeat. Even the Dr. was shocked. He said at this point the chance of miscarriage is only 2% and he was not expecting this. Sadly neither was I. I was completely caught off guard. I have to have another D&C. I honestly can't do this anymore. I feel completely defeated :cry:

This is just too cruel for words. I thought you were in the clear. Have they talked about trying to find out the cause? My heart breaks for you. I wish there was something I could do. It's just not fair. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - ditto everyone else's words. I am just so sorry to hear this. I never expected this to happen to you again...especially far along in the pregnancy. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh Amy. I am so sorry. I have no words. My heart is broken for you. :( :(


----------



## sars930

Amy, My heart hurts for you. I just can't believe you are going through this again. I'm shocked, so I can't imagine how you are your husband are feeling. There really are no words to do it justice but just know you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## booger76

Oh, Amy. :cry: My heart just aches for you and your DH. This is just so unfair. I'm so sorry, sweetheart.


----------



## jkb11

Amy- I'm so sorry. There really are no words to express how much I wish I could change this. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs Hunni.


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Amy and everybody else,

I have been following the stories of each and everyone of you for a while now. I hope you do not mind me posting. Amy, I am so sorry for what happened to you. I relate to it very much. This is really hard and unfair. I just wanted to tell you that once you feel ready, perhaps you can consider having some tests done. I tried after my second MC and doctors kept blaming it on my age... I wanted to be safe rather than sorry. My RE refused and sure enough I had a third MC. Doctors have different opinions and it is all very confusing. I have found support and advice on this website while on this journey. 
I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone and am so sorry for you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amy :hugs: sending heaps of love and hugs your way sweetie. I know just how painful it is and am here anytime you want to chat, feel free to pm me. I have a friend who had 2 back to back mmc and then had 2 back to back successful pregnancies so I hope the same is the case for you. Look after yourself and be kind to yourself. I'm so sorry lovely. Xx

Terri!!!! Congratulations lovely! Awesome news, thrilled for you!! How are you feeling so far? 

Moni, big congrats on the arrival of your little man Oliver. Can't wait for pics. 

Everyone else, hello! I'm still following along and checking in quietly! Next ivf for us will be July so not really ttc focused at the moment but I will hang around if that's ok. My little girl has chicken pox at the moment so I am off work. Luckily the weather is beaut in the uk at the moment and although spotty it seems mild and she's well in herself so to be honest I'm quite pleased!! 

Xx


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-:hugs:
eab-I'm so sorry for all of your losses as well. This whole thing is just so, so hard. 

MrsW-hey there! I'm sad to read that your doctor has chicken pox but at least her spirits are high and glad you are trying ivf again. I don't know much, but sometimes you just have to keep trying. I'm feeling fine. I go back in an hour for my second beta. I took another FRER today and the pregnant line came up before the control so that was a great sign. Other than that, I feel completely normal. I'm going out to dinner tonight and eating while I can still enjoy it.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I wouldn't trust her to be my doctor, she's only 2 haha!! :rofl: 

That's fab, yes make the most of feeling well and enjoy it all! So happy for you and good luck with your beta x


----------



## kfs1

Amy - I'm at a loss for words. My heart truly aches for you. This is completely unfair and you certainly don't deserve this. I'm so, so sorry. You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Mrs W-Gah! Autocorrect. I meant daughter. :rofl: Sorry about that. It was early and I was in bed and didn't reread my response before sending. I have to get better at doing that.

Second beta complete. The phlebotomist that I liked was there. I said initially in a teasing way, 'Why weren't you here on Tuesday when I got my positive result?' She was like 'What? No one told me. Was it higher than before (the 5 that I had in December)? I'm so happy. I'm so happy. I'm so happy' and she started crying. So then I started crying. I said 'We have to wait until today's result and then we have to wait for the ultrasounds and stuff. Then we stopped sniffling. hee hee. It was so nice..and it was really weird sitting in the lobby with the other women wondering who else was pregnant and who wasn't, knowing that I AM! My nurse is out on Thursdays, so I'll get the call from the previously rude nurse who now has a better attitude. I think people complained about her. I hope she has a good attitude today or I'm going to be upset. fxfx


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I can't wait to hear your results. Great news about that frer! :) Have fun at dinner tonight. And you never know - you could be pretty much symptom-less like me. Still too early to tell, right?

Moni - So glad to hear from you and happy to hear that you're going home! Congratulations again. Can't wait to see some pics.

JCM - I hope these 2 weeks go fast for you! I know you're so ready to meet this little one. :)

Babyw - I've heard friends say similar things about not being able to see their little ones after work. I'm sure it's so hard.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri your beta will be great.


----------



## terripeachy

Here is my line porn from this morning. The pregnant line came up before the control, and it was much darker. And I am obviously in a time warp. I wrote 4/16/11 on it. hee hee. Crazy...Thanks beagle.

Oh and remember I told you guys about my AC being broken? Well, I called Toyota yesterday and they are replacing it for free. Well, I have to pay labor, but the dealership quoted me at 2300+ 1/2 day labor, that other random shop I went to said $6600 and now the final verdict is $381. I will gladly pay that. Woop woop!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1405.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## beaglemom

Terri that is awesome...the line & the AC. I have to do servicing this weekend on mine. I do love my prius. I got a prius v last year in anticipation of baby.

Amy - I am still hurting for you. I agree some extra testing is needed. There is no reason to keep going through this if another path is going to have a better outcome. I truly wish you the best. It just shows none of us are truly safe in this journey. It shows we all need to be truly grateful for what we are given...even though we had to work our asses off to get there. I wish everyone on this forum & everyone in the infertility struggle only good things & positive vibes.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,

Amy again, you are in my thoughts, prayers and best wishes. I am sure you and DH are just trying to comprehend what happened and just cope. I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself!

Terri - excited to hear your results today! That's so sweet that your phlebotomist cares so much! Awe. And AWESOME about Toyota fixing your A/C. I love Toyota - I've always had good experiences with them.

Mrs. W - so good to hear from you! Glad the weather in the UK is nice (I know those days are rare there), but sorry your daughter is down with the chix pox.

Moni - so happy that you are going home! You sure were in the hospital for a while. I bet you were antsy to get lil Oli home. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I feel bad blowing up the airwaves in light of recent issues, but I'm really super excited. Amy...you know I'm freaking out because even though things are good, they are not always that way and it's so scary. I'm trying to enjoy every minute I have because everything is so tentative and things can change in an instant. :hugs: I hope you are feeling like getting out of bed today. 

So with that being said, I just heard back from my nurse and my hcg has more than doubled. It was 539 on tuesday and now it's at 1170. I get to schedule my first ultrasound for next week, and I get to skip the third blood test!!!! I can't even believe it. I am still in complete shock. Today I am 5 weeks prego. 

I also have to find a new OB because my current OBGYN only sees people until 12 weeks. Because I have been going to the fertility place, they keep me for 10 weeks, so why even go to my doctor for two weeks when I'm "high risk.?" Lots to do, lots to do. :thumbup::thumbup::yellow::yellow:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! That's amazing beta!!!! Now I know you want to stay in the moment and not get ahead of yourself, but this is such a positive trend. I cannot wait for your ultrasound!


----------



## sars930

Terri: That's wonderful news! Your phlebotomist sounds like the sweetest! It's is so nice to have so many folks rooting for you. And awesome development with your car. That price sounds a whole lot better. Maybe you'll feel great like KFS and myself. Hoping that's the case for you.

Mrs. W: good to hear from you! I'm glad you're doing well and enjoying time with your little lady despite the chicken pox. July will be here before you know it so enjoy all the wine and sushi you can.

Amy: Still thinking of you. My heart hurts for you. I hope you and your husband are taking some time for yourselves.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri that is awesome. As you said just enjoy the moment...it's all we really have. Good luck finding a new dr & an u/s scheduled. Maybe a stupid question, but why are you considered high risk? Just because of your age?


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah I'm high risk because of my age and the fact that I have high blood pressure. I called my current OB/GYN first thing this morning to see if it's safe to continue taking my blood pressure medicine (my regular doctor wasn't sure and figured she would know better than him), and I still haven't heard back. I will call these other places and see what they say and see if they can get me in either for an initial meeting or just to meet when it's time to be transferred (although I don't know exactly the specifics). I have time to figure out the true timeline. And age is a real "thing." hee hee. More appointments for me. yay!!


----------



## sars930

Terri, That just means more ultrasounds for you! 

I actually don't mind having to see the perinatal specialists a few times, since they gave us such a thorough U/S. And the doctor was really sweet. First time a doctor ever told me to go to another lab for my insurance.

In light of all that happened yesterday, I didn't want to share this. We put up our Facebook announcement yesterday and I was overwhelmed with all of the love and support. It turned out awesome. If you want to see it message me and I'll give you my name to friend me on Facebook. This thread actually has great SEO (search engine optimization) for google and I don't want it popping up when random readers Google me. I need some privacy!

Every Wednesday night I have my running club and we then play trivia, the trivia guys actually gave us a hilarious shout out during trivia, complete with an Olympic song playing. They started out we owe some congrats to our regular players, who must've gotten drunk here one Wednesday and went home and made a baby. If they only knew... =)


----------



## beaglemom

Def try to get on the new dr thing quick. Being a new patient can mean having to wait longer to get in. 10 weeks seems like far away, but time really starts to fly by.

I have an appointment tomorrow. Not sure what they will do because they specifically said I have an u/s at my May appt. My May appt should determine the gender. I know it's dumb but I am a little nervous the embryologist got my eggs mixed up & told me the wrong gender!

sars great news about the FB announcement.


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks everyone for the love and support. I really appreciate it. I had to go over to the hospital this morning for a formal ultrasound to confirm the Dr.'s findings from yesterday. I'm scheduled for a D&C tomorrow. They are doing some additional testing on the fetus this time to see if there are any issues or chromosomal defects we are unaware of. I'm still so sad. Part of that sadness is that I just don't think I can do this again. The thought of starting this process all over again just brings me to tears. Not to mention the 20k we've already spent during this process. At what point do you give up? Maybe I'll feel differently in a few weeks, who knows.

Terri - Great 2nd beta. I'm so happy for you. My situation is obviously not the norm, so don't let yourself worry too much.

Sars930 - Congratulations on your FB announcement. That is so exciting. 

Don't anyone worry about blowing up the airwaves with good news. We always need good news around here, even in hard times :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Love your new tagline - "A Lot Pregnant" :) Yaaaaaaay girl! Congratulations! You're right - you have to live in the moment and enjoy. And a double bonus about your car. What a relief. I run hot so I could not live without my A/C. Oh - and I feel like they called me "high risk" because of my age, too. Nice way to make us feel young, huh?

Sars - That's so great about your FB announcement. I haven't even done one yet - I'm a slacker. Hmmm. Maybe I'll ask my husband about it tonight. I don't have anything cute or clever planned in my head. :)

Beagle - Maybe they'll do another ultrasound tomorrow...? I remember I was supposed to go in for just bloods but they ended up doing a quick ultrasound anyway because I wanted to see my little bean so badly. :)

Amy - You're in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## sars930

Oh Amy, you've got such a big heart despite all you're going through. I think the shell shock is very normal given all that's happened. That's great they are able to do some more testing and hopefully it will bring you answers. We paid out of pocket as well and having that added financial drain is such a huge stressor. Do you have any frosties left? Just remember, there are many ways to become a mother and I'm certain you will find the way that best fits your family. Know you've got a lot of people in your corner. :hugs:

Beagle, I just had my monthly checkup. It was pretty quick. Peed in a cup. Took my weight, blood pressure and doctor checked the heartbeat.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - same here...totally out of pocket except a few meds with co pays...but I used most of it up doing IUI. I have $20K in debt right now I hope to start paying off. I was paying off other little things first. We used 0% cash advance for 12 months on credit cards. I normally wouldn't say to do this...I don't typically agree with it. But a GoFundMe account may be an idea. I think considering what you have gone through & the money spent. I just don't agree when people do it right out of the gate. I realize it is a huge amount of money, but you have to take some responsibility of your own. We would have never done IVF if we thought we would have to ask other people for money. But who knows if it had failed what we would have done. Or take a few months & really cut back & see what you can come up with it. But I know you don't want to bring a baby in to the world on a pile of debt.

You will figure it out. :)


----------



## jkb11

Amy- you have been in my thoughts and prayers all day. I'm glad you checked in. We will all be thinking of you tomorrow. Don't give up hope. On the worst days, like today, you have to take it one step at a time. I'm sure all of us will give you any options that come to our minds. The first thing to cross my mind was a mini ivf cycle. Cheaper, faster.... Maybe an option to look into. Sending hugs and love to you<3
Thank you for being so kind hearted even considering all you are going thru.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- congrats girlie! cant wait for you ultrasound results! I think they are supposed to be able to see something once beta reaches 1200??? And awesome news about your ac!:) perhaps you should stop and get a lotto ticket on your way home;) 

SARS- congrats on your announcement! Glad it was so well received :) 

Kfs- glad your pregnancy has been easy breezy:) look on Pinterest for announcement ideas. They have a ton of good ones.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-Awesome that you had such good response on FB. Of course...your friends are happy for you. Woohoo!!! 

Amy-I agree with the others. Thanks for stopping by and I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow. We'll all be thinking of you. <3 <3


----------



## jkb11

Terri- I meant to tell you. I did a lot of research prior to my transfer because that is when I started taking b/p meds. Every dr I asked said labetalol is the go to choice for b/p management when pregnant. So that is what I started on and all has been fine. It is a beta blocker though not sure what type you require.


----------



## terripeachy

I heard back from the doctor and she said something like Aldemot or something like that. I wrote to my primary physician through the online portal, but I may have to call him tomorrow and see if he can get me a prescription. I also called one high risk doctor and have an appointment at the end of May. I am going to call another high risk doctor (one that my coworker used) and see what they are talking about. I'm nervous to pick someone. Google reviews are our best friends and our worst enemies at the same time.


----------



## terripeachy

Morning everyone! Are you guys all snoozing? Nothing's going on?

I'm just ready to get to the weekend so I can read, play with Fun and chill out at home. I went to the library the other day and picked up 'what to expect when expecting' but my friend has a copy that she said she'd give to me. It's funny because I bought her that book + what to expect the first year for her congratulatory present 5 years ago. hee hee. I guess they are mine now! She also gave me her fertility yoga DVDs. The one I watched was kind of weird, so I didn't look at any of the others. As I was about to give it back to her, I saw that there are some with yoga throughout your pregnancy. She said she doesn't want them, so if I don't want them, I can give them to someone else.

My big headed foster dog doesn't know anything is different with me. hee hee. I keep asking him if he's noticed anything different, and he just gets his kong and brings it to me. What a goofball. His manners are getting SO much better and now he knows how to shake with both paws. I'm going to find a new trick to teach him today and we can work on it over the weekend. I also found he loves LOVES cheese. I was so hungry when I got home and all I had was a block of cheese. He wouldn't leave my side.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> Thanks everyone for the love and support. I really appreciate it. I had to go over to the hospital this morning for a formal ultrasound to confirm the Dr.'s findings from yesterday. I'm scheduled for a D&C tomorrow. They are doing some additional testing on the fetus this time to see if there are any issues or chromosomal defects we are unaware of. I'm still so sad. Part of that sadness is that I just don't think I can do this again. The thought of starting this process all over again just brings me to tears. Not to mention the 20k we've already spent during this process. At what point do you give up? Maybe I'll feel differently in a few weeks, who knows.
> 
> Terri - Great 2nd beta. I'm so happy for you. My situation is obviously not the norm, so don't let yourself worry too much.
> 
> Sars930 - Congratulations on your FB announcement. That is so exciting.
> 
> Don't anyone worry about blowing up the airwaves with good news. We always need good news around here, even in hard times :hugs:

I know you are feeling defeated, but give yourself some time. We paid out of pocket for 1 IUI and the IVF at Cornell. I wish you would come to NY and see my Dr. They handle so many difficult cases, repeated losses, and everyone I know that has gone to Cornell has had success...and I always hear my Dr and 1 other as the Dr's they use. I have a friend who went 7 rounds and has 1yr old twin girls now. If I won lottery I would fly you ladies here that still are waiting for their rainbow. I would ask about chromosomal testing of the fetus. Another friend found out about 1 or 2 chromosomes that would transpose and she would never be able to carry past 8-10 weeks. She did DE and has 2yr old twin boys. Wish I could take the pain and sorrow away lady.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - personally I do not like the what to expect books. I did buy a pretty inexpensive book on Amazon called countdown to pregnancy. It is not all full of a ton of detail. It is fun for me to read. There are also a ton of cheap/free kindle books out there. I have been slacking on the baby book reading.

Appt in a couple of hours.


----------



## terripeachy

I like that it has a lot of information on everything, but there is A LOT of information. It's just easy reading to me and it was a good place to start, and free. You know I'm not going to BUY anything. HA!!HA!! The library works just fine. Oh and I hope everything is looking great today at your appointment!

BabyW-Your doctor sounds like he has a lot of great success stories. That's fantastic. Too bad everyone can't live in NY.

Jen-How are you feeling? It can't be long now!

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

DH and I are both working from home today - this is a first! I think its his first time ever working from home. After his promotion and new boss now they are ok with it. He's pretty excited.

Last night I went to a wine tasting/dinner thing with our company's insurance broker. Kind of random, we've never hung out socially. She's cool thought. We ended up drinking ALOT of wine and I am nursing a hangover at the moment. Ha! Gotta get it in while I can.

This morning I have my baseline ultrasound and blood work. Wish me luck!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*Amy *- You're still in my thoughts. I just can't believe this is happening. I hope everything goes smoothly today and you're on the path to healing soon. :hugs: You'll know what to do when the time is right. 

*Lady* - Good luck with your baseline today! Hooray to moving forward. I feel your BFP is just around the corner. Sorry to hear about your hangover but glad you had a fun time last night. Yes, enjoy it while you can and then you can look forward to feeling like you're hungover when you're not. :haha:

*Terri* - So happy to see your second beta was great! I can't wait for you to have your first ultrasound. It's just around the corner now. Finding the right doctor can be challenging. My original plan was to switch to a doctor in the town I live in and stop seeing the one who had been doing my monitoring during my IVF/Transfer cycles (even though I really loved that Dr). This was because I really wanted to deliver locally and not have to worry about a 45 minute drive to the hospital when the time comes in November. Well, I had one appointment the local doctor (who I had been to before) and I have now switched back to the doctor in Missoula! I should have just gone with my gut to begin with but I thought I would try locally. Anyway, that was a long-winded way of saying, you could try of couple of different doctors to see which one you click with the most.

Oh, and you had me tearing up again yesterday with your story about the nurse and you having your emotional moment. So sweet! 

*Beagle* - Good luck at your appointment today. I hope all goes well!

*jkb* - I'm so happy to see that things are still going well with you. That has to be such a relief. I hope it stays that way for the rest of your pregnancy.

*sars* - That's awesome that your announcement went over so well. I have to admit, I'm more than a little jealous of you ladies who haven't had to deal with morning sickness. I was hoping I'd be in that category but it is what it is! I just hope mine goes away soon and I can start to feel somewhat normal again.

*MrsW *- Sorry your little one has chicken pox! I hope she isn't too miserable. And I'm glad to see you're having another go in July. Live it up until then!

*moni* - Wahoo for going home!!! I bet you're beyond ready to have little guy at home where he belongs!

Hello to *Jen, Erin, kfs*, and *babywhisperer! * :hi: I hope you're all doing well.

Not much new to report with me. I felt pretty good all week until yesterday afternoon. Then the nausea hit me hard again. I guess it's just going to come and go for now. It's tolerable today. Just glad it's Friday! I'd love to get some spring cleaning done around the house this weekend. We need to start clearing out the spare bedroom that will become the baby's room. Which means I'm going to need to do some major clothes purging since that is where I have my closet. The joy of an old home with tiny closets.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - That's funny that you're reading that book. Everyone warned me NOT to read that one. But that's probably just because of my personality since I'm such a worrier. My friend gave me a baby book which I have yet to pick up. I'm thinking it's about time. Awww - and Fun sounds so cute. Make me miss my Eli.

LadySosa - Good luck at your appt today.

Booger - Ugh. I'm sorry about the nausea. I'm glad that you're settled on a doctor. It sounds like the drive is worth it for you to feel comfortable. My Dr. is about 20-30 minutes away, too. But I'm liking the practice so far (aside from the long waits, which I think are normal). Oh - and I feel your pain about small closets. Ours are RIDICULOUS and we're now losing a dresser to the baby's room. So we each get one tiny closet and under the bed storage. We do have storage upstairs in our loft though at least so we can switch out seasons of clothes.

Sooooooooo happy it's Friday. Dinner with my girls tonight. Looking forward to eating some good food. My crib came today. And now to put it together, right? Here's a pic from the website in case anyone's interested.
 



Attached Files:







794121_Espresso.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 8


----------



## beaglemom

booger - I am nearly symptom free for now...mostly just hungry a lot. I hope the nausea dies down for you soon.

Lady - good luck on the FET.

Appt went well. Not much happening. She did the doppler to listen to the heart...it came up immediately. She said it was nice & strong. No swelling...no issues. So I feel good. I wish we had an ultrasound, but I feel okay anyways. Next month is the u/s.

I do have some light cramping today. Either lack of enough water or he is growing again. The cramps don't make me nervous anymore...especially light ones.

I have added some folks on here to my FB...if anyone wants to add me, same as sars, just send me a message.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## LadySosa

Gorgeous crib Kfs!

Beagle - good luck with your appointment today.

Amy - you are still in my thoughts - good luck today.

Booger - Yuck! Nausea is the worst. Yeah, I hate feeling hungover. You're right, I'll be feeling like this even with no booze. But I'm ready! It sounds like finding the right doc is quite a process and I can see how location is important but also a clinic/doctor that you like.

Terri - I forgot to say CONGRATS on the second beta! I was so happy to see that. Most excellent news. :)


----------



## MrsL4

Would love to join! Third IUI scheduled for tomorrow morning....
Had an appt yesterday to discuss the next steps....if this IUI doesn't work, we will start IVF in May with estimated retrieval date around June 8th.

Def nervous, but hopeful and happy we are taking the next step. 


All tests have come back normal....SA, labs, HSG. Respond well to clomid, on our third IUI with monitoring and hcg shot. I just turned 29 and DH is turning 29 in June. Been trying 18 cycles with no BFP yet. We are TTC # 1.

Our REI yesterday said she would probably recommended single embyro transfer since we are young, and thus far have no known problem.....but part of me wanting to transfer two, in hopes that one would take. The goal is clearly bringing home a healthy baby......but it also seems crazy to go this far and just hope one will work!

She also recommended ICSI on all the eggs, as that will eliminate another variable. Has anyone done assisted hatching? We didn't really discuss that....is that something you decided midway through fertilization? if the embryo isn't hatching?

We discussed PGD but it is an additional 5K....and we haven't had recurrent miscarriages, and we are "young" in infertility land.....so she didn't think we should do that the first round. I agree with this....although when I read some of hall's experience, it seems like a larger percentage came back abnormal, when you weren't expecting it! So that makes me a little nervous.

I also forgot to ask her ab supplements for IVF.....but I have been taking vit b complex, vit d, vit e, fish oil, baby asa and coq10 for over a month....and prenatals over 18 months......figure i will take those until ivf meds start (unless she is okay with those supplements). 

We are paying out of pocket, but do have 5k in pharmacy coverage (so so so thankful for that).....but we were pleasantly surprised yesterday when we found out that it will be a few thousands dollars less than what we thought. We are thinking 1-2 fresh cycles, and 1-2 frozens (depending how many eggs of course) will be our limit. I know that can change as things go along, but that is our soft limit right now, before we know how the first cycle goes.


Thanks for letting me join in ladies, this board has really been a life saver for me as we all go through this journey. Nobody understands infertility until you have traveled the road yourself!


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> *Amy *- You're still in my thoughts. I just can't believe this is happening. I hope everything goes smoothly today and you're on the path to healing soon. :hugs: You'll know what to do when the time is right.
> 
> *Lady* - Good luck with your baseline today! Hooray to moving forward. I feel your BFP is just around the corner. Sorry to hear about your hangover but glad you had a fun time last night. Yes, enjoy it while you can and then you can look forward to feeling like you're hungover when you're not. :haha:
> 
> *Terri* - So happy to see your second beta was great! I can't wait for you to have your first ultrasound. It's just around the corner now. Finding the right doctor can be challenging. My original plan was to switch to a doctor in the town I live in and stop seeing the one who had been doing my monitoring during my IVF/Transfer cycles (even though I really loved that Dr). This was because I really wanted to deliver locally and not have to worry about a 45 minute drive to the hospital when the time comes in November. Well, I had one appointment the local doctor (who I had been to before) and I have now switched back to the doctor in Missoula! I should have just gone with my gut to begin with but I thought I would try locally. Anyway, that was a long-winded way of saying, you could try of couple of different doctors to see which one you click with the most.
> 
> Oh, and you had me tearing up again yesterday with your story about the nurse and you having your emotional moment. So sweet!
> 
> *Beagle* - Good luck at your appointment today. I hope all goes well!
> 
> *jkb* - I'm so happy to see that things are still going well with you. That has to be such a relief. I hope it stays that way for the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> *sars* - That's awesome that your announcement went over so well. I have to admit, I'm more than a little jealous of you ladies who haven't had to deal with morning sickness. I was hoping I'd be in that category but it is what it is! I just hope mine goes away soon and I can start to feel somewhat normal again.
> 
> *MrsW *- Sorry your little one has chicken pox! I hope she isn't too miserable. And I'm glad to see you're having another go in July. Live it up until then!
> 
> *moni* - Wahoo for going home!!! I bet you're beyond ready to have little guy at home where he belongs!
> 
> Hello to *Jen, Erin, kfs*, and *babywhisperer! * :hi: I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Not much new to report with me. I felt pretty good all week until yesterday afternoon. Then the nausea hit me hard again. I guess it's just going to come and go for now. It's tolerable today. Just glad it's Friday! I'd love to get some spring cleaning done around the house this weekend. We need to start clearing out the spare bedroom that will become the baby's room. Which means I'm going to need to do some major clothes purging since that is where I have my closet. The joy of an old home with tiny closets.

I have a feeling you will start to have more good days than bad days, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I need to do the same Spring cleaning chore...I have a 100yr old house and despite it being renovated and expanded, the closets run small too. I think I am going to get Tupperware tubs and put clothes I may not fit into in a while away in the attic or basement. I need more hanging space. Then I am thinking of taking the shelves in my closet and turn them into hanging bars. If I can clear 1 closet a weekend, get to the utility room in the basement, and put up a wide gate to separate dh's man cave part of the basement and the play area I will be excited. I want to transition Jack's toys and the pack and play to the basement and free up the den. Then I can focus on the nursery. I found a nursery set on Craig's List that I love just have to measure to see if it fits...it's a crib, dresser/changing table and armoire. I would have to get a truck and pick it all up but it might be worth it as it was barely used as a second set for their Summer house. Do you find it satisfying to de-clutter? I love this part of pregnancy, I finally let go of stuff I have been holding onto!


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL- looks like you are headed in the right direction. Sorry you are going through this at such a young age & no known issues. My issue was all in the sperm so we had ICSI & I think assisted hatching. But I don't recall the assisted hatching conversation. PGS is a little different from PGD I think. But def consider this. It is a personal choice, but I had a 40% return from PGS...2 out of 5. Ask what the cost of an FET is & weigh that against the cost of PGS. Also consider meds are needed for FET & they can be costly. $5K runs out fast. Also weigh the risk of twins vs singles. I opted for PGS mainly because we did not want twins. If my 1 split, then so be it. Booger did the same. These are just the things that went in to our ultimate decision. Also even if a good semen analysis, I would put DH on fertility blend from GNC...can't hurt.

Good luck!!!


----------



## beaglemom

BabyW- I also just packed up all the clothes I can't wear during pregnancy...I needed space for new clothes.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - That's funny that you're reading that book. Everyone warned me NOT to read that one. But that's probably just because of my personality since I'm such a worrier. My friend gave me a baby book which I have yet to pick up. I'm thinking it's about time. Awww - and Fun sounds so cute. Make me miss my Eli.
> 
> LadySosa - Good luck at your appt today.
> 
> Booger - Ugh. I'm sorry about the nausea. I'm glad that you're settled on a doctor. It sounds like the drive is worth it for you to feel comfortable. My Dr. is about 20-30 minutes away, too. But I'm liking the practice so far (aside from the long waits, which I think are normal). Oh - and I feel your pain about small closets. Ours are RIDICULOUS and we're now losing a dresser to the baby's room. So we each get one tiny closet and under the bed storage. We do have storage upstairs in our loft though at least so we can switch out seasons of clothes.
> 
> Sooooooooo happy it's Friday. Dinner with my girls tonight. Looking forward to eating some good food. My crib came today. And now to put it together, right? Here's a pic from the website in case anyone's interested.

Love the crib! Very similar to what I bought for Jack...his back piece is solid with a curved top. It's one of those 4-in-1 cribs...make sure to get rail covers before the baby can stand b/c when they can stand they will start chewing on it like a beaver!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Sorry you got hit hard again yesterday. UGH!! When will it end? I really feel bad that you're having such a difficult time of things, but it's good to appreciate the good times. So, you didn't like your local doctor? I called a couple places, and when I tell them I'm old and have high blood pressure, they are like 'oh, we don't see high risk patients' and they keep mentioning this one guy. There has to be more than ONE guy in town. I wrote to my nurse and asked her if they have a list of doctors that they recommend. They have to know someone. I don't want to be stuck with only one option.

kfs1-you SO don't seem like a worrier to me, but you know yourself. There is a lot of information in that book, but it hasn't caused me to worry. It's just information overload really. I love your crib. I like dark wood. Oh, and we have small closets too. I do winter/summer closets, because my husband is a clothes horse. He recently cleaned out a lot of stuff so he's down to like 1.5 closets. I have a big one that is only half full and a small one that's a half full.

LadySosa-Get it in while you can!! sorry you're feeling hungover today, but at least you and your hubs can hang together. How fun! I'd never get any work done.

beagle-Glad your appointment went well. U/S next week and we can check on little Derek. Oh, I meant to tell you..the other day when we were at the game, the SS missed the ball, and some fan started chanting 'DE-REK JE-TER' HA!!HA!! It was pretty funny.


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> Would love to join! Third IUI scheduled for tomorrow morning....
> Had an appt yesterday to discuss the next steps....if this IUI doesn't work, we will start IVF in May with estimated retrieval date around June 8th.
> 
> Def nervous, but hopeful and happy we are taking the next step.
> 
> 
> All tests have come back normal....SA, labs, HSG. Respond well to clomid, on our third IUI with monitoring and hcg shot. I just turned 29 and DH is turning 29 in June. Been trying 18 cycles with no BFP yet. We are TTC # 1.
> 
> Our REI yesterday said she would probably recommended single embyro transfer since we are young, and thus far have no known problem.....but part of me wanting to transfer two, in hopes that one would take. The goal is clearly bringing home a healthy baby......but it also seems crazy to go this far and just hope one will work!
> 
> She also recommended ICSI on all the eggs, as that will eliminate another variable. Has anyone done assisted hatching? We didn't really discuss that....is that something you decided midway through fertilization? if the embryo isn't hatching?
> 
> We discussed PGD but it is an additional 5K....and we haven't had recurrent miscarriages, and we are "young" in infertility land.....so she didn't think we should do that the first round. I agree with this....although when I read some of hall's experience, it seems like a larger percentage came back abnormal, when you weren't expecting it! So that makes me a little nervous.
> 
> I also forgot to ask her ab supplements for IVF.....but I have been taking vit b complex, vit d, vit e, fish oil, baby asa and coq10 for over a month....and prenatals over 18 months......figure i will take those until ivf meds start (unless she is okay with those supplements).
> 
> We are paying out of pocket, but do have 5k in pharmacy coverage (so so so thankful for that).....but we were pleasantly surprised yesterday when we found out that it will be a few thousands dollars less than what we thought. We are thinking 1-2 fresh cycles, and 1-2 frozens (depending how many eggs of course) will be our limit. I know that can change as things go along, but that is our soft limit right now, before we know how the first cycle goes.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me join in ladies, this board has really been a life saver for me as we all go through this journey. Nobody understands infertility until you have traveled the road yourself!

Welcome!! Good luck on your journey. It sounds like you have a great plan already. As far as PGD, my Dr doesn't recommend that or AH until there have been losses or unsuccessful cycles. You have a lot going for you, see what the Dr says, but we never did PGD and I am 39 and had 3 unsuccessful IUIs for TTC #2. We were successful the 1st time for TTC #1 with IUI. I will say acupuncture helped me tons and I believe it made me respond well and evenly to stims.

Looking forward to seeing you get your bfp!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Ugh Terri...our team is not so great right now...& A-Rod actually doing something for once...double ugh. I listened to an interview Jeter did & he is all over the place traveling & doing charity work. He is a busy man & loving retirement. I think next year may be a little different...after he has a full year off maybe he can become a frequent visitor at the games. I would love him back, but he retired on a high note...no better way to go out than the way he did. I'm trying to give the SS a break...not everyone can pull of what he did.

I could talk about him FOREVER. Anyone actually wondering why I want to name my son Derek? So I was thinking of putting some pics above the crib...one of Cooperstown & one of a great shot of DJ. My room is not baseball themed...but I thought that would be cool.


----------



## terripeachy

Our team isn't that great either, but it's not how you start, it's how you finish, so I will still cheer and hope for the best. It's probably difficult to get to know how the new players play and who belongs where, etc...Everyone will come around.

I like the idea of having a few baseball pics near the crib. Regardless of whether you have a baseball theme or not. You love it, so why not? Not like your baby will be able to tell you that he hates it. HA!!HA!!

MrsL-Good luck with your IUI! fxfx


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - why is your ticker so COLD! You need spring themes to make the cold weather disappear! But I do like it...very cute.

MrsL - I should have also said good luck on your IUI. We never expect to need IVF, but once we got to that point, we were excited about it. But we never lost hope when we were doing IUIs. I still kind of hope to get surprise pregnant naturally after this one. Even though I have a frostie waiting...never hurts for the universe to throw you a freebie after all this we go through.


----------



## terripeachy

It's cold because I'm having a wintertime baby!! hee hee. She has to walk towards the large snowflake. Of course, I could change it every season, but I like it. It would've been really nice if I could use the beach body, but that didn't make any sense. hee hee. When is your appointment in May?

I'm so bored at work, and have been bored all day. I looked up stuff like 'When can I stop progesterone, what can't I eat, etc..just stuff out of boredom.' I'm only going to stay 20 more minutes. I want to get outside!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> It's cold because I'm having a wintertime baby!! hee hee. She has to walk towards the large snowflake. Of course, I could change it every season, but I like it. It would've been really nice if I could use the beach body, but that didn't make any sense. hee hee. When is your appointment in May?
> 
> I'm so bored at work, and have been bored all day. I looked up stuff like 'When can I stop progesterone, what can't I eat, etc..just stuff out of boredom.' I'm only going to stay 20 more minutes. I want to get outside!!!!

Makes sense...it's cute either way. My appt was on the 19th but we have vacation...now it is the 26th. I get to finally see for real if it is a boy...still slightly paranoid the embryologist got them confused.

I stopped at week 10. I am using crinone. I have a few left, so let me know if you need them...but I don't think you were using crinone.

Wish I was on my way out...bored here too but have to stick around until 5.

So someone posted this on FB...I am going to type it up & frame it for th baby room...I just really like it. I hope my husband is not all win win when it comes to sports for the kids.

Hes Just A Little Boy

He stands at the plate with his heart pounding fast.
The bases are loaded, the die has been cast.
Mom & Dad cannot help him, he stands all alone.
A hit at this moment would send his team home.
The ball meets the plate, he swings & he misses.
Theres a groan from the crowd, with some boos & some hisses.

A thoughtless voice cries, Strike out the bum!
Tears fill his eyes, the games no longer fun.
So open up your heart & give him a break,
For its moments like this, a man you can make.
Keep this in mind when you hear someone forget,
He is just a little boy, and not a man, yet.


----------



## booger76

Terri - I left work early today because I just couldn't take it anymore. It's so beautiful out, too. I think I'm going to try to run or walk later - after I take a nap of course! I wouldn't say that I didn't like the local doctor; I guess I just didn't like her as much as the other one....he is just so much more personable (and funnier). Plus, he's the only doctor in his practice, so you only see him. Hopefully, your clinic can make some good recommendations for you. I agree - I would think there has to be more than ONE in your area.

Beagle - Sorry you didn't get to see little Derek today but at least you got to hear him and know that all is okay. I think it's a cute idea to hang up the baseball pictures. And who wouldn't love Derek Jeter on their wall??

Babywhisperer - Thanks for the words of encouragement! I do hope I start feeling better soon. Again, it's all been tolerable for the most part. But when it hits hard, it's just hard to think about anything other than how miserable I feel. I've been searching Craigslist for cribs, strollers, and the sorts too. I've still got lots of time but it's fun to see what is out there. And I do love the feeling that cleaning/de-cluttering gives me! I can't wait to get of a bunch of crap.

kfs - I love the crib!! I've been eyeing something similar but in either gray or white. How exciting. Yes, small closets can be a pain but I don't think I'd ever want a super huge walk-in or anything. I think the smaller closets keep me from accumulating more than I really need. 

MrsL - Welcome! I really hope this IUI works for you and you won't have to worry about IVF. But if you do have to go down that road, just know it's really not as bad as you think. At least it wasn't for me.....it's no picnic in the park but it also wasn't nearly as terrifying as I'd envisioned in my head. But, I also feel like I had a rather easy IVF journey. Feel free to ask questions. DH and I chose to do PGS. For us, it was worth every penny. However, I am 36 and therefore have a higher chance of having abnormal embryos. Out of 6 that made it to biopsy stage, 3 were abnormal. So we potentially saved quite a bit of money by not transferring any abnormal ones - my nurse said they all looked beautiful so they could have very easily chosen the bad ones for transfer. In any case, it's a very personal decision and only you and your husband can determine what's right for you. And like Beagle already mentioned, we only transferred one as well. I really didn't want twins so that was the main reason for us. Good luck!!!!


----------



## MrsL4

Thank you all for the support! 

My fingers are crossed for the third IUI....

I think she said the PGS ( I think I may have said PGD earlier....didn't realize there was a difference at first) was around 5K.....and a frozen cycle is $2400 + meds + $1000 during fresh IVF for cryoperservation. I am not sure what medications you are on during a frozen cycle...but it looks to me like the cost is about even. 

The company they use is the Natera PGS - if anyone is interesting in learning more, you can google them!

------------
My REI doctor is actually due this summer which her IVF baby which is pretty cool! I don't feel quite so bad when I cry during appointments because she went through it too ;) 

That does mean another REI doctor would do my retrieval and transfer. I am okay with that - because you meet all the doctors during the ultrasounds each time (they do ultrasounds in the am early, before clinic starts)....and I have really liked all of them. 
-------------
Starting to finally feel hopeful again - today was the first day in a loooooong time I let myself look at nursery pictures and baby gear - I love daydreaming about that day when I can really pick things out!!


----------



## beaglemom

For me bcause I had used up my meds coverage...one FET cycle was pretty close to the extra cost of PGS. The progesterone was ridiculous! Then the extra cost involved if I did have twins. So I never really wanted to transfer 2...so I was actually relieved to hear her talk about PGS. It was a no brainer for us. Again, personal decision you have to make. But it was the right decision for us. I am only 32 & no issues with me, so I was actually surprised to have only gotten 2 out of 5. But happy for them & no wasted FETs on the other 3.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-I love that poem. I would definitely hang it on the wall too. Thanks for the offer for crinone. I'm taking endometrin and for once, I can say I have plenty. The nurse said I can drop to 2x a day, but I'm staying on 3x until next Thursday and then I'll drop to 2x. And if I run out I do still have the PIO vial, but I think I'll be just fine. Oh, so your next scan is after the holiday. My bday is the 19th, so I better figure out what I'm going to do. Usually by now I'm already in the planning stages. This year will probably be pretty lame unless I start acting fast. 

Booger-I'm chillin and then I'm going out to exercise. I think it's going to rain even though it was nice all afternoon so I want to try to get out before it starts, but after traffic dies down. I hate running on the sidewalk and prefer the road. Wide shoulders on the road make me very happy. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## jkb11

Amy- thinking of you. Hope you are feeling well. *hugs*

Welcome mrs L. Wish you the best luck with the third iui!

Booger- hope the nausea subsides for you! Hang in there:)

Kfs- love the crib! 

Baby w - congrats on the Craigslist find! Sounds amazing that is was hardly used! I love finding a deal. There are tons of community yard sales around my home tomorrow. Hope to find some good finds;)

I broke down and got my own doppler a few weeks ago and I love being able to check her little heart rate<3 best sound ever!


----------



## terripeachy

I went to my bestie's daughter's softball game today just so I could get outside for a bit. She was asking me about any symptoms and I was like 'nope. Nothing.' I keep thinking at 6w the rails are going to fall off. Anyway, I watched the Os and then I decided to take another cheapie test. Hee hee. The line is so dark! I think I'm really in the clear so that will probably be my last test. Thursday can't get here fast enough. 

LadySosa-if you want my 20-30 cheapies, just say the word and they are all yours! 

Hope everyone is doing great this weekend. I'm cooking general tso's chicken for dinner. Yum yum.


----------



## beaglemom

I sent my husband off to AR again today. Then went to the store to stock up on easy food to cook at home. I am so lazy these days. I also needed some stuff for work so I stop eating out. I bought some frozen single serve veggies so I will cook some chicken to add to it. And a ton of snack items...not all bad stuff. I also got caffeine free mt dew & pepsi. I know the sugar is no good, but I just love carbonated drinks! I need to quit them all together...but at least it's caffeine free.


----------



## terripeachy

How long is he going to be gone this time around, beagle?
Do you like soup? I bought a couple cans so I can heat those up for lunch, and also those frozen vegetable/pasta in sauce things are good and quick. Do you have a crockpot? That is also really helpful if you don't feel like cooking because it can just cook while you're at work and when you get home, everything's ready.

Hope he comes home soon! You can drink soda if I can ride my motorcycle. hee hee. I went for a ride today. If it's going to be my first or second to last, it might as well be a good one. The new, spring flowers smell so good along the roads. It was only 63 today and overcast, so I had to bundle up with my heated gear, but it was a great 150 mile day. :cry: I may go on ONE more next weekend, but we'll see how the weather is looking and how I'm feeling.


----------



## JCM

Hey all! 

Kfs- the crib is so cute! Hope it was simple to put together! I did the pack n play and I got so frustrated. Now that I think about it I bet I was pretty funny yelling and cursing at it. 
Love the ticker, Terri! 
I really hope this nausea goes away soon for you booger. It can really ruin a good day! 
Welcome MrsL! Hope your iui works for you! 
Lady, how was your baseline? 

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone is feeling good! I'm floating around on fb too! 

I'm continuing to do my bed rest. I've cheated a little...I went to my stepdaughters gym meet and also to my moms house. I needed out! DH also took me to lunch and costco today. Now I'm exhausted cuddling my dogs. DH has been doing so much around the house. I love it when he switches the laundry without me asking and I come into the room and my stuff is neatly folded. 
I had a major fit about my cousin. She just drives me nuts and she's so rude and I think pregnancy makes me dislike her more. Does anyone else have someone that they really can't stand during pregnancy or is it just me? She's just so opinionated and cuts me down and I want to hurt her stupid face. I told DH to keep me away from functions with her cause I'll shove her, I just know it! Haha! 
In other news I thought game of thrones last week wasn't impressive. I hope they step it up tonight! DH bought a fancy new camera so I'm learning to use it. Cannon D mark 3 something or other. He says he wants to take good pics of the baby. This thing is crazy. Best pictures I've ever seen! He took one of my belly today. She looks really low...I'm hoping that's a good thing. Although she doesn't feel low cause I can hardly breathe! I get winded just walking. Seriously.


----------



## beaglemom

Gone a week again. I do take soups cause it is easy but not as filling since being pregnant. I do like the crock pot too... But just getting to the point of preparing something is hard for me. I will def try harder this week.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Yeah, I guess soup isn't really that filling. hee hee. If I eat it for lunch, I am STARVING by the time I get home. It just keeps me full enough to not eat junk in our cafeteria or go out to eat, but once I get home, game on! Hopefully the week will fly by.

Jen-How many more weeks do you have bedrest? Didn't you say that you weren't going to go to 39 weeks or something like that? I can't really remember, but I hope you enjoyed your time away from your couch. :) It seriously won't be long now! Sorry to hear about your cousin. She sounds like she's jealous/insecure if she's putting you down. That's 7th-12th grade stuff. Grow up. hee hee. Hopefully you can avoid her for a while.

booger-Hopefully this is a good week for your subsiding nausea.

jkb-Yay for a doppler. Enjoy.

Not much going on here...I think I'm losing weight. I guess my insides are just working and working and I'm not eating enough to keep up. I brought tons of snacks to work today (cottage cheese, fruit cups, applesauce, string cheese), and already had oatmeal, so I'll try to keep eating small snacks. My fruit is still at home waiting for ripening. I bet my pears and bananas will all be ripe on the same day. :growlmad:

Hope you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - the hunger may start pretty quickly. I was shocked. I am not a huge eater most of the time...but very quickly after the positive, I started starving...I've been starving ever since! I brought some Campbell's Chunky to work...or Progressive...I don't know but it is supposed to be more filling. And I usually eat crackers with it. But I stuffed my bag this morning with all kinds fo good stuff to eat. And I have leftover lasagna at home & thawing out some chicken. Hopefully I will feel up to cooking.


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: Hi - I see this is quite an old thread, but do you guys still take on new IVF first timers?
Or if not - can I ask all of you with more experiences (and a lot of successes I see) a question? Did any of you make any dietary changes during your stim or FET cycles? Like trying to avoid caffeine, alcohol, gluten, dairy, etc? My RE didn't mention any of that but I see a lot of references online. Just curious what worked first hand :)


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*KrissyB *- Welcome! The only change I made during stims was to avoid alcohol. That was because my RE says to act like you're pregnant during the retrieval cycle. I did then and still have one cup of coffee in the morning but avoid caffeine otherwise. I'd just ask your nurse what they recommend. I don't (and this is a personal opinion) think that avoiding dairy or gluten makes a difference unless you have a known intolerance. Any supplements or dietary changes that you'd make to try and improve egg quality would need to be done at least 3 months prior to retrieval to make a difference and it looks like you're closer to retrieval than that. Anyway, again, I'd ask your nurse what they recommend. Good luck!!

*Beagle *- Sorry DH is out of town again already. That's one of the things I love about when my DH leaves is that I don't have to cook a full meal and can just eat what I like - so I tend to go with salads, cereals, and smoothies during that time. I think I actually eat better when he is gone because I end up eating less. It's strange. But I feel you on not wanting to cook so I think you have a good plan.

*Terri* - I was pretty much symptom free until 6 weeks dead on.....Beagle was right about that. My nausea kicked in right then. I hope you can avoid it! I'm weird in that even with the nausea, I've had a good appetite. I just have to avoid certain things. My sense of smell is super strong right now too and certain smells are more than I can take. I had to go buy new shampoo, conditioner and body wash because the ones I had were too sweet smelling. Plus, I wanted to switch to the paraben/phalate-free kind anyway. Also, I lost weight pretty much up until 6 weeks. Then I started gaining it back. I was almost to my goal weight, too. It's driving me crazy to be gaining some back. I'm pretty sure a lot of it is in my boobs! I had to go buy some new bras this weekend too. Ugh. Bra shopping is the worst. 

*Jen* - I would have to get out of the house too. I'm sorry you've been on bed rest. I hope the contractions have subsided a bit. And sorry your cousin is driving you crazy! I agree it's best you stay away from her!

*jkb *- Glad you go the doppler and can track baby girl at home now!! That has to provide some reassurance that everything is okay.

Hello to everyone else! I hope you all had nice weekends!

My weekend was pretty good. I do seem to be feeling better so I was able to be pretty productive all weekend. I mowed the yard on Saturday and did some other stuff around this house. Yesterday, involved some bra shopping and then more yard work. I also got the dog out for a couple of nice walks. Which is good because I need to move more!! I am freaking out about weight gain. I think I've gained around 6-7 pounds already. I am sure some of it is in my boobs as they seem to have doubled in size already but I know most of it is not. I think it's because I have been eating how I normally do but not exercising as much. I hope that most of the nausea is now at bay and I can start running more. I really, really don't want to pack on too many pounds - I'll be honest, it terrifies me. I know that probably sounds awful. So, now that I'm feeling better (most of the time anyway) it's back to more fruits and veggies and less starchy carbs!!

This week is going to be crazy for me at work as I have to travel everyday for meetings so I might not be posting too much - but I'll be reading! I'll try my best to keep up. :flower:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning all,
Welcome Mrs. L and KrissyB! 

Mrs. L - I am about the same age as you, but opted to do PGS. I had one failed FET. I have three frosties, and all three came back normal. For that reason, I'm not sure if I would go through it again, if I had the choice. Since we are young, the embryos will more than likely be A-Ok. But also it is nice to have that peace of mind! My next FET will probably be in June some time, I am now just waiting for the start of my next cycle to begin meds. Oh, and that is really funny that your doc is pregnant from IVF! That's so nice that she knows what you're going through!

Krissy - Welcome!! The only dietary change I made when stimming was to reduce alcohol intake. My doc said after FET to make more changes - cut out alcohol altogether, reduce caffeine, and then all the other changes as if you were pregnant. But then again, I am not a success story, so take my advice with a grain of salt. :) Are you in the process of stimming? How are you feeling?

Jen - Good for you for getting out of bed for a bit! I bet that felt good to get out of the house. I LOVE the pics that those fancy cameras take. I've been thinking about getting one, and I think when we have a baby that is a perfect time. You want high quality photos!

Beagle - sorry about your hubs being gone for another week. Good for you for trying to cook!

Terri - Yeah! Get in those rides while you can. We won't tell. ;) I think I'm ok for now with the cheapies - I've got a few still and I am not even close to using them yet....

Amy - how are you doing hun?

Booger - are you feeling any better?

So my "baseline" appointment turned out not to be a "baseline" after all because apparently I am mid-cycle. Originally my doc told me "call us when your period starts. Or, if you haven't gotten it by April 15, then call us." So that's what I did. Then Friday I went in for the u/s and bw and my nurse said that my estrogen was high and that I have a few follicles, indicating that I am about to ovulate, and they can't start the meds mid-cycle. Argh! I could've told you that. That was why I wanted to start a few weeks ago. Blech. Oh well, I've gotta remind myself that my cycle is wonky and that it's not their fault. I just continuously feel like they don't know what they're doing and they're jerking me around. So frustrating, but at this stage, I'm not going to switch clinics.

Anyways, how was everyone's weekend?? Our weather here has been phenomenal! Today will be about 70 degrees and sunny!


----------



## KrissyB

Yay! Glad to see the thread is still active - Here's my backstory :) I have endometriosis (with two endometriomas on my left ovary) causing secondary infertility, no problems on DH's side (in fact his numbers are stellar). We've been TTC#2 for a little over a year and have gone through natural cycles, medicated cycles, 2 failed IUIs, No :bfp:s to date. So now we're going the IVF route, stimming this cycle (Follistim and Menopur with Ganirelix later on), then taking a cycle off to recover, and if all goes according to plan - doing our first FET in ~early June. My AFC number isn't phenominal, but it's still at within the normal range. I'm anxious to see how things progress. Oh, and we'll be doing ICSI and PGS once the retrieval is done.

Booger - Thanks (and belated congratulations!). My RE is generally of the mindset that everything is fine in moderation at this point (although exercise will be limited closer to ER). I was just looking around to see if that was the norm or if other practices were significantly more strict. 

Lady - Yep, just took my first meds last night! It's hard to say how I'm feeling because I can't tell if I'm still getting some endo-related issues from AF. When do the side effects from stim usually set in?


----------



## LadySosa

Hi Krissy- if I remember correctly, I started to feel side effects after just a few days of stimming - emotional, cramping, bloated. Your plan sounds very similar to mine. I did the Follistim, menopur then ganirelix. Then one cycle off before FET. It's hard to wait, but I think it's definitely worth it if you are at higher risk of OHSS.


----------



## jkb11

Lady- sorry for the hold up. Wonky cycles suck! Hang in there girlie. 

Krispy b- welcome:) I personally chose to cut caffeine and eat healthy to try to lose some pounds prior to transfer. I have pcos and had a little extra weight. I managed to lose to my goal weight. I had Pgs done and eight embryos came back perfectly fine:) one was undetermined, where they just didn't get any results. If nothing else I think it helped me to be a step ahead. For example I was able to be past the caffeine withdrawal once I got preggo. Good luck to you! Btw- your daughter is precious!

Terri- yay for getting the ride in;) I was talking to a friend about losing weight in my first trimester and not really gaining yet and she said "that baby is just taking all the energy from every calorie to grow" you are doing great by taking the healthy snacks with you. As of this morning I am officially up 1 pound. I think as long as we monitor our calorie intake and don't try to lose we should be good. 

Beagle - hope the week goes fast for you! 

Booger- 5 lbs is a pretty average gain for where you are. Try not to worry too much. When we start breastfeeding these babies the weight will come right off!

Beside the only one pound weight gain, my bump is huge for 17 weeks! I tried uploading a pick and it said file was too big, I will try to get on the desktop and load it later. Hubby has been feeling her kick since last week! I love being able to feel her moving<3


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Krissy. I had been kind of winding down on my alcohol intake anyway, so I guess I cut back on that, and I tried to stop drinking coffee during stims, but really didn't stop until egg retrieval. I just had caffeine free hot tea and am still drinking that. the other stuff I don't know about. Oh, and my Vit. D was low so I started taking Vit. D, and always, if your nurse didn't tell you, you want to start taking prenatal vitamins.

booger-Yeah for running again and gaining weight. I'm sure you won't gain that much because you're active, but you are supposed to gain a little, they say. I wouldn't worry too much about it especially because you'll probably lose it quickly too. Have a great week!

LadySosa-Urghh on being mid cycle. What jerks! I guess this month you guys can try naturally. Hurry! hee hee. You're right about being too close to changing things now. One month won't make THAT much of a difference, it's just kind of sucky to have to wait when you're ready to go. 

I'm really just ready for Thursday. I'm happy my doctor said I didn't have to return for a third bloodwork check, so I'm assuming he feels super confident about things.
My hubs told his mom over the weekend. I guess she's happy. He always call her late at night, so I don't talk to her much. I'm ok with that. I'll call her after we go to the doctor's office. I still haven't heard back from the nurse about doctors in the area. I hope she didn't forget who I am! hee hee.

jkb-regarding the picture, I had to email it to my work and then shrink it down. It's too big from my phone I guess. It's pretty irritating.


----------



## beaglemom

booger - good for you trying to keep up on working out. My one regret was not getting in shape before IVF so I was on a good plan to begin with. I kept my appetite as well only a few aversions. But I was in Walmart...a neighborhood market which is smaller...& they were cooking those chickens...I love those chickens...but that smell had me queasy the whole time! Did stop me from filling my cart though. I remember going in once on my lunch needing several things but only got the necessities I needed for a pot luck...because I almost threw up just being in the aisles...no smells even!

Like I said above, my one regret was not getting in to an exercise routine before IVF. Now I start my pregnancy with 10-15 pounds I know I don't need. It also always made me paranoid about working out since it would be an excerssion on my body. I also began almost elliminating caffeine about 3-4 months into the infertility journey...so by the time IVF came I was done to maybe 1 - 2 drinks a week. As far as alcohol, we are not big drinkers anyways. My dr said everything in moderation. And I think no alcohol after transfer. I was in treatments for 12 months. I basically decided in that process to limit caffeine because that is how I wanted my pregnancy to go. Saying that...my OB said caffeine once a day is fine. I believe that...just a decision of my own.

So as far as bra sizes go...for anyone who is smaller like I was...I really advise looking in to a genie bra. My mom had a ton...she didn't like them...but I started wearing them & I LOVE them. They wear sort of like a sports bra. So comfortable...my only complaint is the size of the straps & there is more coverage going up to my neck so I can't wear them with every shirt...but I can with most shirts.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb - exciting on baby movement! I can't wait. Right now I don't feel very pregnant...symptoms have subsided except hunger. So I am ready to start feeling him. I am trying not to use my doppler much but it is so HARD. I found him the other day & he kept swimming away! It was so funny.

I am at about 5 lbs in gain as well. I had a little gut weight already so I think my bump is more noticeable. I am a bit insecure about it...because you just feel fat at this stage & not really pregnant. I just hope it becomes more firm & I am not just a blob bump!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Kfs- the crib is so cute! Hope it was simple to put together! I did the pack n play and I got so frustrated. Now that I think about it I bet I was pretty funny yelling and cursing at it.
> Love the ticker, Terri!
> I really hope this nausea goes away soon for you booger. It can really ruin a good day!
> Welcome MrsL! Hope your iui works for you!
> Lady, how was your baseline?
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone is feeling good! I'm floating around on fb too!
> 
> I'm continuing to do my bed rest. I've cheated a little...I went to my stepdaughters gym meet and also to my moms house. I needed out! DH also took me to lunch and costco today. Now I'm exhausted cuddling my dogs. DH has been doing so much around the house. I love it when he switches the laundry without me asking and I come into the room and my stuff is neatly folded.
> I had a major fit about my cousin. She just drives me nuts and she's so rude and I think pregnancy makes me dislike her more. Does anyone else have someone that they really can't stand during pregnancy or is it just me? She's just so opinionated and cuts me down and I want to hurt her stupid face. I told DH to keep me away from functions with her cause I'll shove her, I just know it! Haha!
> In other news I thought game of thrones last week wasn't impressive. I hope they step it up tonight! DH bought a fancy new camera so I'm learning to use it. Cannon D mark 3 something or other. He says he wants to take good pics of the baby. This thing is crazy. Best pictures I've ever seen! He took one of my belly today. She looks really low...I'm hoping that's a good thing. Although she doesn't feel low cause I can hardly breathe! I get winded just walking. Seriously.

Hey Mama! To answer your question, I get a lower tolerance for people and their behavior when I'm prego. I can go from zero to full on biatch if pressed and I am no shrinking violet. If someone pushes me on the subway (like on Friday) I get in their face. And as far as friends, when they can be flakey it really rubs me the wrong way...it's all hormones and just feeling irritable from gee I don't know, making another human being!!! It's all normal and it will go away. That being said, I have friends who have told me they got the baby blues really bad and either hated themselves, the baby or their dh's. I tend to get upset with dh (shocker). I was bringing in groceries this weekend for his friends since we invited them over for a bbq. He sees me walking into the house, my trunk still open with bags inside and he proceeds to get into his car and drive to the stores to do errands. I stood there dumbfounded. It's not malicious, it just don't dawn on him to offer help. I pushed myself too hard this weekend and I m only 26 weeks. You should rest up while you can! As far as baby being low, if you can fit your 4 fingers flat against your chest underneath your boobs and not touch the belly and that wasn't the case before, you are dropping my friend. I dropped a lot at 37 weeks from standing all day to prepare and cook for a dinner party. You might also start to feel (if you haven't yet) little surges of pains in your pelvis when you stand. That's baby's head settling into your pelvis lower and lower. I had them and was not dilated or effaced at all...then all of a sudden one day I was a finger tip dilated and boom 3 days later my water broke. I'm thinking of you and can't wait for you to deliver!!

How was everyone's weekend? 

We watched Interstellar on Fri night and I was a human puddle, crying more than half the movie. I assembled a water activity table for Jack since it was 75 degrees and he is now obsessed with it. I stripped him down to a Little Swimmer's diaper then butt naked and sprayed him with water as he ran around screeching with delight. Dh's friends came over with their son who is the same age and they played all day, we bbq and watched The Theory of Everything...He so deserved the Best Actor Oscar for that performance. Sunday was my usual nest and freak out day. While dh kept Jack outside to play I vacuumed, mopped, and put away all his winter clothes and stuff he has outgrown and replaced them with bigger clothes and short sleeved shirts! I put away his hats and gloves which felt so good to do. I still keep his sleeping bag type thing on his stroller in case he goes for walks and it's chilly. Dh went to hit balls at the range and Jack slept 3 hrs again!! All of this playing outside makes for looong naps. When he got up we went for Crocs for him since he's going to be playing in water more, and he got a haircut. I wish I could find a barber that knows how to cut his hair...they all go too short and make his cowlick bigger by cutting top sections too short...I watched closely and see how they cut now so I am going to buy some shears and do trims myself this Summer. I don't want him looking older yet! 

I took him for pizza afterwards and have officially become one of those parents that get embarrassed by something their child says. For the bbq I got a handle of Tito's vodka and Jack was obsessed with the bottle wanting to play with it thinking it was plastic. I told him it wasn't water, but vodka. Well as I grab the slice of pizza we are going to split, he sees a big bottle on the counter, points to it and says , you guessed it 'vodka'. The guy behind the counter looked at him, then me, then my belly and I got so red in the face. Yes, my son is struggling with saying his own name, but vodka...he's got that one down pat! Then we went food shopping for meat for the week at a market I only shop at for meat and we go thru the produce aisle and he starts pointing to fruit saying apple! I was so proud! He is getting so much better as repeating the words we say, we have to be careful now!!! So no real closet organizing this weekend other than Jack's which is fine. I vacuumed and mopped the entire house which dh says isn't necessary, but the first floor is so high traffic....I will be waiting forever for him to offer to do it so I am going to look for a cleaning woman this week...we'll see how he likes paying for it :nope:

Dh also told me to research a baby moon for a long weekend that we will bring Jack. I am thinking of Bermuda...or PR...need an easy flight with resort close to airport.


----------



## terripeachy

I can't blame Jack...vodka. HA!!HA!!


----------



## JCM

Hahaha vodka! I love it! Smart baby... DH really wants to watch interstellar and I've been putting it off because I'm emotional. We started watching the bible show AD this week and that's tough to get through. I did the finger trick and she definitely dropped down! I still have a tough time breathing but there's more room up top. I never really got a lot of the round ligament pain but I'm starting to feel aches when I go to get up down there. 
Terri, I'm supposed to keep her in the womb til the 28th at my appt (I'll be 35 weeks) then dr will check my cervix and do a couple of tests and if things look good she said I'm off bed rest and if contractions keep going and getting stronger we let her come out! I'm so ready. 
Welcome Krissy, my RE didn't let me have any caffeine or alcohol and have me on a ton of vitamins and medications. He was intense though. Good luck with your Stims! I got cranky on day 7


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, I've been keeping up, but just now getting a chance to post!

First off, *Amy*.... Hun, I wanted to extend my condolences. I was so surprised when I read your post. Just really wasn't expecting that at all. I know this is probably some of the most difficult times you've ever gone through, and I wanted you to know I've been thinking about you. Let us know how the fetal testing goes. I hope they are able to give you some answers. It could be that PGS would be a good option for you. I can't recall if you have any frosties left...? 

Welcome to our new girls, *MrsL *and *Krissy*! *MrsL*, I hope your IUI went well, we'll all be anxiously awaiting news. :) FXd that it will work and you won't have to do IVF at all! If you do have to, I'll add you to the front page, but I think you probably have a good chance of it working. :) *Krissy*, glad you could join us as well. :flower: I've added your FET to the front page for June. GL with stims! This is a great group, happy to answer questions at any time.

Hello to everyone! Glad to see everyone is doing well. Although *LadySosa*, I'm so sorry you weren't able to get started. That would have me frustrated as well. :( But it will be here before you know it!

Anyway, just wanted to check in and make sure I said hello. :) I'm so enjoying feeling my little man moving all over the place. It's become much more obvious that it's definitely him over the past week, and wow once he gets started flipping around in there, he goes for a while! I love it right now, but I imagine when he's bigger, its going to be nice and uncomfortable, hehe! I have my anatomy scan on Wed, so I'm looking forward to seeing him again and making sure everything is looking good in there. We didn't do the materniT21 or Harmony testing since we did PGS and already know there are no chromosome issues. We did do some test that checks for neural tube disorders though... it was a simple blood test, so I figured why not. All is well there. 

Can anyone remind me when the best time is to do the 3d/4d scans? We're def going to have it done, but now I can't recall at how many weeks is the best time? Is it between 28-32 weeks?


----------



## beaglemom

Hi Erin! My office has a sign & it says 28-32 weeks. I have not asked them what that includes. We have several private offices that do them...the kind that only do the 3d scans. So glad baby is moving around! I think mine will be a mover too based on when I look for the heartbeat...he swims away after only a second or 2.


----------



## MrsL4

Thank you ERose and LadySosa! 

LadySosa - sounds like you had a great egg retrieval (I haven't read your whole story) - and thank you for telling me about the PGS. I have been thinking about that and split ICSI/regular IVF and how many embryos to transfer a lot! And sadly, haven't come to many conclusions! 

Since we are paying out of pocket (minus some medication coverage), we are not looking at multiple cycles of IVF. Hopefully we will have frosties and will able to do that....but we can't do more than two fresh IVFs. With that in mind, I just want to make sure we do everything we can......so if something doesn't work out, I can at least tell myself we did everything we could! 

PGS is pretty darn expensive (I am 99% sure my REI said 5k....it isn't listed on my cost sheet though)....so given we are under 30, I am not sure it is the most cost beneficial. I think it may make more sense for us to hope for frostie cycles. My REI did say that you could always do PGS after embryos are frozen, although there is a risk of freezing and unfreezing. Perhaps that may be a good option if we have some failures. 

Regarding full ICSI vs split ICSI....I think I am pretty set on full ICSI for us (even though DH has tested perfect).....as our REI said that was one less variable in the equation. Although some people who have done split ICSI said their regular IVF embryos were the healthier ones!

I also still want to transfer two embryos but I know the risk of twins are high. (My REI said most likely recommend single embryo transfer) - LadySosa, how many did you transfer? (you mentioned you were in same age group) I may be swayed for single embryo if we have one with a great grade (even though many embryos take that are not rated highly!)....but otherwise, right now, I think I want to do two. 

I think if we go through the IVF process, we will have stronger feelings once we see how stimulation goes, how many eggs are retrieved, etc. 

Regarding lifestyle changes, starting on IUI#2, I really took a good look at myself and just realized I was not helping myself out at all! I had gained about 10 lbs over the past year with stress/depression over infertility. I truly had let it run my life. I didn't want to exercise because I was depressed, I didn't eat healthy because I wanted food that "made me feel better." 

I am average build - but I started working out and going on walks, eating a bit healthier, taking a few more vitamins (it will probably be around 2 months of vitamins before IVF, but I can't imagine it will hurt anything), and we found a new church. I have felt much better emotionally since I started all of those things.

It is really important to take care of yourself in all realms - emotionally, spiritually, and physically. 

And the best hope, is that I will get a BFP .....hopefully from this IUI, or if not, IVF....and I will be in good shape for pregnancy! 

I still drink one to two coffees a day.....and I still drink a glass red wine 1-3 times a week. I rarely drink beer or hard liquor. In the beginning of TTC, I wasn't drinking in the TWW....but after a while, that got pretty old. Especially since I was never drinking that much.... I enjoy a margarita with the girls, or a glass of wine on the weekend. I think moderation is key. 

I haven't restricted my diet (aside from eating healthier).....and I haven't read much on how that influences fertility, so I am not the best person to ask about that. 


Glad to hear the rest of y'all are doing well!


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - I actually teared up a little reading your description (not sure if that's AF hormones or injected ones :haha:) - Everything you wrote is exactly how I'd describe my ttc. Gained about 10 lbs from stress, comfort/unhealthy eating, the no alcohol getting old (hell, it all gets old) and give up after a while. Hope your IUI works out and you don't even have to worry about the next step. :dust:


----------



## LadySosa

Mrs. L - we transferred one embryo. We wanted to go with two, but after thinking it through long and hard, we went with one. My RE recommended just one since she felt pretty confident in the first try. Also, she said studies have shown it is a higher success rate with one embryo, then if failure, one more (i.e. separately), rather than two at once. So we took her up on that advice. She is the expert after all, but at the end of the day, you have to make a decision of what is right for you and your family. I had 45 eggs retrieved, which is huge, but they dropped off significantly by day 5. It was pretty disappointing. I ended up with 4 frosties in the end. Transferred the one, after a BFN, did PGS on the three remaining. So they were thawed, tested, and re-frozen. It made me nervous to do that, but I really wanted to go into things feeling confident that I had 3 strong ones. Totally agree that you gotta be in the right place physically, emotionally, spiritually! The power of positive thinking can do wonders! I still need to remind myself of that daily. :) This group has been a tremendous amount of support for myself and I think others! Super, super helpful! When I learn anything new, or one of the other ladies is going through a milestone, this is the first place I visit for the update. :) You've come to the right place for support on this journey!


----------



## ERosePW

MrsL, I did the split ICSI. My DH always had really good SAs, so my RE didn't see any reason for ICSI, but since I was 37 at the time, I was torn. In the end, they said Ok, how about half and half? I liked that option and went w/ it. We retrieved 20 eggs, 18 were mature, so they did ICSI on 10 and let the other 8 fertilize naturally. All fertilized successfully, and of the 8 embryos that ended up making it to day5, I think half were ICSI and half were natural. 

As for PGS, this is always a hard one... You are quite young, and it's a few grand you'd save, and we have a bunch on here that didn't do PGS and were successful on their first try. Then we have others who did do PGS, and only a few of their embies came back ok, so if they would've transferred the bad ones, they would've just lost them and had to do another cycle. In my case, I didn't do PGS on my 8 blasts. My fresh cycle failed (although we think this was due to unreceptive lining from high E), and then my first FET worked but sadly turned into a CP. After that, I decided I wasn't going through it anymore, and I decided to do PGS on my 4 remaining embies. We lost one during the thaw, so 3 got tested, and only 1 came back normal. We transferred that ONE embie, and bam, here I am. :) It kept me from risking yet another failed FET, and at my clinic, the FET would've been more costly than the PGS. For my 3 embies, PGS was $2300. I feel like $5k is a lot, so maybe that quote was for PGD (I know PGD is pricier than PGS). It wouldn't hurt to double check that w/ your RE.


----------



## LadySosa

Just a warning - our RE quoted $5k, which I thought was a lot. We checked with the lab who quoted about $2600, which was way less than $5k. Then later I come to find out its $2600 from Reprogenetics (the co. who did the testing) then ANOTHER $2500 or so from OUR clinic, since they did the thaw, refreeze, etc. So just be aware that costs can come from both ends. Our clinic failed to inform us of that. :/


----------



## ERosePW

Yes, that's a good point LadySosa.... my cost was $2300 to the lab. And then I think another $800 to my clinic (which wasn't bad). I forgot about that because my insurance paid all my clinic fees, so I didn't come out of pocket for that portion. So a total of about $3100.

Speaking of that... I did finally hear back from my insurance company re: the out of pocket I paid to the lab. They agreed to reimburse me for 70% of the PGS. It was pretty nice getting that check... awesome surprise!

Oh, MrsL, I should also clarify one thing... I mentioned that I lost one of my embies when we thawed for PGS.... but I don't think it was the thaw that caused it... It was taking longer to thaw than the other three, which was why it couldn't get biopsied for PGS. They watched it for another 24 hrs though, to see how it progressed, and by the next day, it was starting to degenerate. I've always had the feeling it was probably just one of those embies that wasn't strong enough to make it to day 6, and therefore probably would never have stuck anyway. I guess we'll never know for sure, but that's my thought! Hehe!


----------



## LadySosa

That's awesome Erin! I am in the struggle now, trying to get the insurance company to cover the lab fee. They covered the fee to my clinic, but now it's that $2600 that I'm trying to get reimbursed. Apparently they have denied the claim, citing that I needed to have it pre-authorized. Even though I called Cigna to check on the cost, and they never mentioned that I should get a pre-auth. So I am hoping my clinic will help me with the appeal. At least I MAY get 50% reimbursed, so we'll see. At this point it is a sunk cost, so any reimbursement would be a bonus. :)


----------



## MrsL4

Thank you guys! It is really really helpful to hear yall's stories. I am SO grateful for this site! 

One of the REI docs at my clinic told me to go look at this site....
https://www.sartcorsonline.com/Predictor/Patient

And also this (for your specific clinic)
https://sart.org/frame/detail.aspx?id=3893

Just thought I would share, as that includes national averages and % pregnancies given your reason for infertility, age, etc.


----------



## ERosePW

LadySosa said:


> That's awesome Erin! I am in the struggle now, trying to get the insurance company to cover the lab fee. They covered the fee to my clinic, but now it's that $2600 that I'm trying to get reimbursed. Apparently they have denied the claim, citing that I needed to have it pre-authorized. Even though I called Cigna to check on the cost, and they never mentioned that I should get a pre-auth. So I am hoping my clinic will help me with the appeal. At least I MAY get 50% reimbursed, so we'll see. At this point it is a sunk cost, so any reimbursement would be a bonus. :)

That's very interesting, because I have Cigna as well, and they told me I needed a pre-auth too. Same same situation as you... I had called BEFORE getting the PGS done and talked to a customer service rep about prices, and she never told me I'd need a pre-auth. So that was my argument. If one was required, they should've told me when I called the first time. Of course, there was no record of me calling the first time, so I had no way to prove it. I did get penalized a little, in that they knocked off a couple hundred, so I didn't get the full 70%, but I did get most of it, so I can't complain, considering a lot of people get nothing. The only reason I was even supposed to get 70% was because I have out-of-network coverage up to that amount. I always forget that, because I never go out of network! I'm sure your appeal will work, since they ended up reimbursing me a good chunk for the same thing!


----------



## sars930

Wow, you ladies have been chatty today!

Welcome to Krissy and MrsL: I forget who asked about restrictions. My RE mentioned no restrictions during stimming. 

I started limiting my caffeine in anticipation of getting pregnant because I am a Coke Zero junkie and caffeine withdrawal is no joke. I do still have a soda or two a day but primarily drink milk or water. I don't drink coffee and if I have tea it is decaf. I did drink throughout my stimming. Honestly, the red wine helped me deal with the shots. I got lots of sleep and exercised until my RE said no more. At the point she said stop, I was feeling pretty darn uncomfortable and wouldn't have run anyway. I did get a tad overstimulated and they stopped my meds early. I was on Follistim and Ganirelix. I ended up with 18 retrieved, 18 fertilized via ICSI due to MFI and 9 made it to the 5-day transfer. I am 30 with no known fertility issues and we didn't want twins so we only transferred one. I've got 8 frosties. We skipped PGS but I did do a genetic blood test to see if I was a carrier of anything. That was actually a huge relief.

Running and yoga was essential to get me through the fertility but I did gain almost 10 pounds over that time. We felt sad for ourselves and indulged a lot more than usual. I haven't been thrilled to be at the top of my comfortable weight range but it is what it is.

Amy: Thinking of you! :hugs:

LadySosa: I'm sorry about the delay! I know even a month can just feel devastating. AF showed up early for me in January before we had our IVF contract back from our lawyer. It was the first time in 15 months it was early. I was livid. I hope your clinic gets its act together.

Beagle: Sorry to hear DH is gone again. That has to get old. Do you have any Saladworks or Zoup near your office? Both places have really healthy lunch options if you aren't feeling up to cooking.

Jen: Glad you let yourself out of the house! The Mark is an awesome camera. I'm not that fancy but I have a Canon Rebel T4I. I love photography. It's an expensive but fun hobby though. It makes traveling extra special. I'm much more of a landscape photographer than people. I need to work on that.

Erin: Yay for getting to see baby boy again. I can't wait to feel some movement.

BabyW: I cracked up at Jack and the vodka. Perhaps he's got a bit of tsunami Sue in him? 

And that's as far as advanced let me go back... 

Booger: Stinks you're still feeling so crummy. I found myself insatiably hungry at first. COULD.NOT.GET.ENOUGH.FOOD. After a few weeks and getting back to exercising normally, I feel like my hunger is much more normal. I'm up 4-6 pounds. I'm not sure if I should make my starting weight pre-IVF or not. Still fitting into the majority of my casual pants, some work stuff is too tight in the legs. My boobs and booty are growing the fastest. I got new bras and it has felt awesome. I'm trying to be balanced with my weight gain as I started out 10 pounds heavier than I'd like.

Terri: I am soooo excited for your ultrasound Thursday. I really hope you're lucky like me and don't get hit with the nausea at six weeks.

JKB: I bet the doppler is such a huge relief with all you've dealt with. I'd love to see your bump. I can't believe you've gained so little.

I had a great weekend. I ran a 10K plus (it was 6.8 miles) where we ran from a brew pub in one city to their location where I live. My running club ran it and my friend Shawn paced me. I ran way faster than I thought, keeping a sub 10-minute mile the entire time despite it being 77. I normally race at an 8:45-8:50 pace so I was slower finishing in 1:05. But it felt awesome to get out there and give it my all. I screwed up the shuttle location for the race so DH and I ended up having to run a half mile to get to it. So, between walking and running I think I covered 10 miles Saturday.

We continued our hunt for a nursery dresser Sunday. No luck yet. But we did start our registry. I have to say after an hour I was losing an ability to make good decisions. 

I'm super excited because this week my mom ordered me the graham glider from West Elm for the nursery. I got it for 20 percent off and we're picking it up in the store to save $175 in shipping charges.

And Sunday night we took my MIL out for dinner for her bday and she offered to buy us our stroller. I think we are going to go with the Bob Revolution Pro because it has adjustable handlebars and a hand brake. It's really hilly where we live. I'm feeling super grateful for such generous family!

I think my MIL is driving my mom nuts wanting to have my baby shower planned yesterday. She's retired and my mom works full time, so my mom isn't keeping up with her accelerated schedule. =)

As I've mentioned before I work from home, but I work full-time and I leave the house often for meetings, events etc. Somehow my MIL thought that I was going to have the baby home with me and I needed no childcare. DH explained she worked from home doing clerical work in her free time. But I was truly perplexed when she said this. They've offered to take one full day of child care, which is really nice. 

Back to the grind of work today and madness with them giving me bad information on our maternity leave policy!


----------



## LadySosa

Ooh cool Mrs. L - those sites are very interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsL4

sars - that glider is BEAUTIFUL! what fabric did you pick?

thanks for sharing your ICSI/PGS/single embryo transfer thoughts! DH is more on board with single embryo (even though we would be thankful a pregnancy - singleton or twins!) -- i know i am thinking with my heart right now......


----------



## sars930

Thanks MrsL! I went with the Dove Grey. It is super comfortable and it is the sort of chair I'd actually put in my living room. It's probably one of the priciest pieces of furniture in my house! But it was a gift and I got a good deal =)

You and DH really have to decide what you can handle. I know for awhile I thought about twins as being an outcome I might want. The closer we got to making the decision the more overwhelming the idea began. You'll know what is best for you guys. Hopefully, you won't even have to worry about IVF.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi guys! Just skimming through Facebook and seeing posts after posts of babies and pregnancy announcements....sigh. Sometimes it's so hard to see. :( I will always be perplexed and jealous of those who get pregnant so easily (seemingly, anyways)! Oh well.

Sars- yay for the glider and generous baby gifts! And way to go on that run! I am super impressed!


----------



## beaglemom

Pgs for us was about $5k...and so was an fet when you add in meds. So we saw it as a wash. I think it is a personal decision. But I couldn't imagine doing transfer after transfer and wondering are all my eggs bad? Also good to know I have another frostie left to transfer for a sibling. And pgs let's you know the the gender. We didn't know that and it had no bearing on our decision... Just a bonus.

Lady when you are pregnant all this stuff will just go away. You won't think about others announcements... Or the struggle. Will maybe the struggle just because you are so grateful. After getting pregnant I finally felt normal... Not like a science experiment.

I'm doing OK with no husband... But I did it a lot later last night than normal.


----------



## kfs1

KrissyB - Welcome! I cut out caffeine and alcohol (mostly) during stims and then completely in the TWW. Other than that, not real dietary changes. I do remember trying to eat warm foods in my TWW because I heard that can help but who knows if that's true. I didn't really feel any side effects. I did become really uncomfortable and bloated towards the end of stimming, though.

Welcome MrsL4!

Booger - Happy to hear that you were feeling pretty good this weekend. It's totally normal to worry about gaining too much weight. But make sure you don't deprive yourself because of it. Just try to eat well and exercise and you'll be fine! And like Terri said, you'll lose anything that you gain no problem I'm sure.

LadySosa - That's so frustrating about your appointment. So, now do you go back right after your next period?

JKB - Bump pic, please! :)

Terri - I'm so ready for Thursday, too! Is your appt in the morning? I hope so. :)

Beagle - I hear you about starting the IVF process with a little extra weight. I did the same as well but I didn't want to delay just to lose a few more pounds. :) Honestly, I have no idea how much I've gained. They weigh me every time I go in but don't tell me anything. I guess I should probably ask, huh? 

Babywhisperer - That is HYSTERICAL about the vodka. I would have loved to have seen that man's face at the pizza place. :) That's great that you're planning a babymoon. I'm counting our trip to FL for a friend's wedding as ours.

JCM - One week and let's hope you're off of bed rest! 

eRose - Glad you're doing well. Can't wait to see pics from your anatomy scan! :)

Sars - Man, you put me to SHAME with your running. Good for you, girl! Love that glider! My DH's cousin is going to give us their rocker but I do plan on getting new cushions for it. And that's great about the stroller. Very generous of your family.

I have my next doctor's appointment tomorrow and then my diabetes test in another 2 weeks. And after that, I'll be going every 2 weeks! So crazy to me. I found out yesterday that my SIL/BIL and niece and nephew who moved up from Virginia last year are moving back down. He's been working from home and I guess he really doesn't like it so they're moving back down in June. They moved back up here to be closer to family but I guess it's just not really working out for them. We're all super-bummed. :(


----------



## beaglemom

I use my pregnancy app to keep up with my weight. I was weighing daily but sometimes forget. I am not obsessed or anything...just like to know. But it keeps fluctuating, so not sure what I have really gained.

I put on a tighter fitting dress this morning...it's not really tight, it is close fitting. I am not ready for that so I took it off. You can really see my stomach & I don't really like it right now as I said before. It feels more like a glob.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-You really lucked out with all the gifts and such that your family is giving you. Funny about your MIL/mom drama. They'll figure it all out. Great job running your 10k+. You're really fast too. Amazing! Did you have to buy new running clothes, or are you wearing baggier stuff? My running clothes are different. Some are tight, some are looser/flowyier (hee hee). Today I'm going to do yoga. I hate it so much, but I'll try it again just to do something. Plus, I have some dumbbells so I might use those after yoga.

Lady-I think I've said it before, but I don't really see a lot of FB baby announcements except from my motorcycle friends, but they all have grandmother announcements so it doesn't bother me. One of my classmates announced the other day that she is having another baby this year, so that just made me happy that I'm not the absolute last person in my age group having kids. hee hee. Although I'm still after her. HA! Hopefully your friends don't go on and on about being pregnant. Some people post everything on FB and some use discretion so I hope they are the discretionary types. <3

beagle-Oh...you get over the 'are all my eggs bad' idea pretty quickly when you do transfer after transfer. You just blame your husband. :haha: Just kidding. It does get old after a while. You've heard me through all of it, so you already know. 

kfs1-Sorry to hear about your BIL/SIL moving back to Virginia. Booo..there's always facetime/skype. I love using facetime with my sisters and their families. And yay for having more appointments. What is tomorrow's test all about? Just a check up? My appointment isn't until the afternoon (3p) because my hubs is coming and he works in a different area of the state. They don't do early appointments for pregos because they have all the morning TTC monitoring appointments and such, and I think that's a good idea. No one wants to see people upset and crying when they see pregnant women and their spouses. I kind of always hated when husbands were in the waiting room for whatever reason. It was just a little unnerving.

MrsL and Krissy-How old are you guys? Depending on age depends on how many embryos are recommended to transfer. I transferred three embryos every single time and they never worked until this last time. I'm old though. HA!!HA!! I didn't have PGS/PGD done either, so if you get that done, obviously your chances are a smidge better. I'm old and cheap. 

LadySosa-Part II-I'm still waiting for my insurance to bill this last cycle so I can get my PGS deposit back. It's $750 and I could use that money. 

And finally, my snack drawer at work is totally stocked. hee hee. I brought in some wheat thins today. I'm probably jinxing myself that on Thursday, exactly 6w, I'm just going to start getting sick, so I want to be totally prepared to snack. It's like when riding a motorcycle. If you remember to pack your raingear, it doesn't rain, but leave it at home one time, and you'll get drenched. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Wow, you ladies have been chatty today!
> 
> Welcome to Krissy and MrsL: I forget who asked about restrictions. My RE mentioned no restrictions during stimming.
> 
> I started limiting my caffeine in anticipation of getting pregnant because I am a Coke Zero junkie and caffeine withdrawal is no joke. I do still have a soda or two a day but primarily drink milk or water. I don't drink coffee and if I have tea it is decaf. I did drink throughout my stimming. Honestly, the red wine helped me deal with the shots. I got lots of sleep and exercised until my RE said no more. At the point she said stop, I was feeling pretty darn uncomfortable and wouldn't have run anyway. I did get a tad overstimulated and they stopped my meds early. I was on Follistim and Ganirelix. I ended up with 18 retrieved, 18 fertilized via ICSI due to MFI and 9 made it to the 5-day transfer. I am 30 with no known fertility issues and we didn't want twins so we only transferred one. I've got 8 frosties. We skipped PGS but I did do a genetic blood test to see if I was a carrier of anything. That was actually a huge relief.
> 
> Running and yoga was essential to get me through the fertility but I did gain almost 10 pounds over that time. We felt sad for ourselves and indulged a lot more than usual. I haven't been thrilled to be at the top of my comfortable weight range but it is what it is.
> 
> Amy: Thinking of you! :hugs:
> 
> LadySosa: I'm sorry about the delay! I know even a month can just feel devastating. AF showed up early for me in January before we had our IVF contract back from our lawyer. It was the first time in 15 months it was early. I was livid. I hope your clinic gets its act together.
> 
> Beagle: Sorry to hear DH is gone again. That has to get old. Do you have any Saladworks or Zoup near your office? Both places have really healthy lunch options if you aren't feeling up to cooking.
> 
> Jen: Glad you let yourself out of the house! The Mark is an awesome camera. I'm not that fancy but I have a Canon Rebel T4I. I love photography. It's an expensive but fun hobby though. It makes traveling extra special. I'm much more of a landscape photographer than people. I need to work on that.
> 
> Erin: Yay for getting to see baby boy again. I can't wait to feel some movement.
> 
> BabyW: I cracked up at Jack and the vodka. Perhaps he's got a bit of tsunami Sue in him?
> 
> And that's as far as advanced let me go back...
> 
> Booger: Stinks you're still feeling so crummy. I found myself insatiably hungry at first. COULD.NOT.GET.ENOUGH.FOOD. After a few weeks and getting back to exercising normally, I feel like my hunger is much more normal. I'm up 4-6 pounds. I'm not sure if I should make my starting weight pre-IVF or not. Still fitting into the majority of my casual pants, some work stuff is too tight in the legs. My boobs and booty are growing the fastest. I got new bras and it has felt awesome. I'm trying to be balanced with my weight gain as I started out 10 pounds heavier than I'd like.
> 
> Terri: I am soooo excited for your ultrasound Thursday. I really hope you're lucky like me and don't get hit with the nausea at six weeks.
> 
> JKB: I bet the doppler is such a huge relief with all you've dealt with. I'd love to see your bump. I can't believe you've gained so little.
> 
> I had a great weekend. I ran a 10K plus (it was 6.8 miles) where we ran from a brew pub in one city to their location where I live. My running club ran it and my friend Shawn paced me. I ran way faster than I thought, keeping a sub 10-minute mile the entire time despite it being 77. I normally race at an 8:45-8:50 pace so I was slower finishing in 1:05. But it felt awesome to get out there and give it my all. I screwed up the shuttle location for the race so DH and I ended up having to run a half mile to get to it. So, between walking and running I think I covered 10 miles Saturday.
> 
> We continued our hunt for a nursery dresser Sunday. No luck yet. But we did start our registry. I have to say after an hour I was losing an ability to make good decisions.
> 
> I'm super excited because this week my mom ordered me the graham glider from West Elm for the nursery. I got it for 20 percent off and we're picking it up in the store to save $175 in shipping charges.
> 
> And Sunday night we took my MIL out for dinner for her bday and she offered to buy us our stroller. I think we are going to go with the Bob Revolution Pro because it has adjustable handlebars and a hand brake. It's really hilly where we live. I'm feeling super grateful for such generous family!
> 
> I think my MIL is driving my mom nuts wanting to have my baby shower planned yesterday. She's retired and my mom works full time, so my mom isn't keeping up with her accelerated schedule. =)
> 
> As I've mentioned before I work from home, but I work full-time and I leave the house often for meetings, events etc. Somehow my MIL thought that I was going to have the baby home with me and I needed no childcare. DH explained she worked from home doing clerical work in her free time. But I was truly perplexed when she said this. They've offered to take one full day of child care, which is really nice.
> 
> Back to the grind of work today and madness with them giving me bad information on our maternity leave policy!

Jack may have more Frank the Tank (dh) in him. He loves saying "uh-oh" at everything now which is too cute. He's a fast study, he's already trying to unlock the baby gate and screen door...I need to put up a gate on the deck. 

Erin I am having my glucose test at 28 weeks, then 3D/4D scan at 31 weeks. I might be seen after that at 33 then 36 weeks then weekly. Baby girl is moving a ton, my whole stomach shifted last night while laying down, like the scene from Alien. I am still getting BH contractions here and there but not bad. I was stuck on a dang subway (warning commuter rant) and we stood there for almost 1/2 hr and I am standing as there are no seats. The bench in front of me had 3 women all sitting there under the age of 45 and not 1 asked if I wanted to sit. One of them looked at my belly, then at me in the eye and then looked down. When she got up at her stop she had a hard time getting off as it was packed and she asked me to move, not nicely either. I said "so let me get this straight, you were fine with sitting while a pregnant woman stood for 30min and now you want ME to move for YOU?" I get up on the train for prego women all the time, even while prego I will get up for a woman more prego than I. This was pathetic behavior by women. They even have signs on the subway saying you should get up for elderly, handicapped and prego people. It didn't help that I was awakened by a massive thunder and lightning storm in the middle of the night and then by Jack at 5am. I am cranky today. 

As far as cooking food for the week, I do at least 2 meals that we have leftovers from...sausage and peppers with onion and roasted potatoes, a large batch of chicken cutlets with white wine, lemon juice, olive oil and garlic and then all I have to do is make a salad and roast or steam a veggie. I also make a huge amount of meatloaf and roasted potatoes which lasts for 2 nights...so I cook for 2 and get 4 nights of meals, then I throw in a Taco Tuesday or fajitas and maybe a stir fry. I will say that cooking dinners have kept my weight down this pregnancy vs my last one. Dh will also grill one night if it's nice out. Not doing take out has helped us keep our weight down...notice that I said US! Dh put on weight when I was prego last time and this time he hasn't. 

I have my nephew's baptism this weekend in NJ. We have to be there at 1 so it will be a long day of driving...probably about 5hrs all in just to be there for 3hrs. I've already told them we are not staying at the restaurant long since we have to drive back and Jack doesn't like to be restrained in the car seat for very long. My SIL is already complaining that I am planning on ditching early. Grrrrrr, this from a person who hasn't come up to see us since Christmas Eve and she only works 3 days a week. I have work on Monday and am prego, she should be happy I am coming. Do you know she had the nerve to ask my brother to ask me for Jack's clothes that he outgrew...I told him I was sorry but I was giving them to my best friend. My bff is giving us all the stuff her daughter outgrew so I hope my SIL understands.


----------



## beaglemom

Did I tell you guys my husband had a flight change so only 30 minutes to switch in Atlanta? He was really regretting not packing snacks then. I pack them for work & if I plan to be out for a while on my days off. You never know. I wasn't like that before I was pregnant. Plus the heat is coming & I have had 2 almost faint spells after a shower in the morning.

My husband gets home around 7 Fri night & then we are driving to PA to visit his family. Not excited about that. Mainly the drive & we are headed back Sun. If it were longer I would have to make a stop at Terri's! I am still trying to work in time to stop by my sister's in Baltimore. The main issue is we have our dogs so it is hard to see my sister...she is not a fan of them...she isn't mean or anything they are just very different personalities from her dog & a different life style at my house.


----------



## beaglemom

BabyW - your SIL seems like mine. Just double ugh all around. Weird thing I just noticed...my SIL in TX has not commented or liked anything about the baby on FB. It is weird because she is all over FB. She is not my friend but she sees things I tag my husband in. I just find it odd. My husband felt a weird thing with her when he told her about IVF. She is such a hypocrite. And she takes the other sister's side in everything. She made all these comments about not approving of her being with another woman. Then she meets her & is all on her side. Just so you know...not that it matters...we have no issue with her life style. I just think it is pretty hypocritally of her to be all against it one day then just switch...but then have an issue with IVF. She may not have an issue but I just find it strange she has no comments or remarks or even messages my husband about his first child.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I got excited there for a minute. I'll pass you my number through PM in case you guys need a break or anything on your way to or from PA. On Sunday I am participating in the annual shelter fundraiser, but I should only be gone for a couple hours in the afternoon and then I'll just be sitting around watching ID channel or Modern Family. HA!!HA!! Some people are just selfish..I wouldn't worry about your SIL.

BabyW-I love how you yelled at the girl on the subway. She'll understand soon enough and will probably yell at someone else when they don't move for her. Your cooking plan sounds like mine except my hubs doesn't really like leftovers. I don't care though because if there is food, I will eat it. he can make sandwiches or eat chips/cookies until his heart's content. I like the food that I make. hee hee. I have been better about putting stuff in the freezer. It's a nice surprise defrosting it and remembering how good it tastes. In fact, I had shepherd's pie for lunch yesterday.


----------



## beaglemom

I doubt you want my herd all in your house...but def send me your info. I will be back in May for my nephew's graduation...but another short trip. And we plan to stay with my husband's uncle in York again because of the dogs & limited space at my sister's. I am hoping I can go another time this summer to spend a day or 2. It would be by myself since my husband is limited on days off with the new job.


----------



## sars930

KFS reminded me that I forgot to address the TWW: I really limited caffeine, like a sip here and there, and had no alcohol.

LadySosa: :hugs: I feel you. In November we were waiting to start IVF and figuring out how to pay for it. I woke up Thanksgiving morning and opened Facebook as I was laying in bed. It was pregnancy announcement after pregnancy announcement of people so thankful, so grateful. And I just felt such rage. There were people I knew who had just started trying in September. It hurts. But hopefully you'll get to make your own soon.

KFS: I can't believe you're going to be starting visits every two weeks this is flying by! That stinks about your BIL/SIL - do you think it is his job that he doesn't like or the area? It is tough when family move away. My BILs/SILs all moved about an hour or so away and it is so much harder to get together.

Terri: With my running clothes, my issue is more that I was at the top end of my usual weight when I got pregnant so my stuff was already pushing it. I still can fit into comfortably into my one pair of running shorts and three pairs of my regular capris. I did get a pair of maternity capris from Target and I really like them. They keep everything covered. I do roll down the top a bit: https://www.target.com/p/bematernit.../-/A-15607315?lnk=Rec|pdp|viewed_bought|pdph1

I also bought some two looser tops that make me feel more comfortable. My boobs are so huge a lot f my shirts are either shorter or you can see my tiny belly, which really looks like a food baby. So, I'd say a mix of my usual XS shirts stuff but I feel more comfortable in some baggie smalls. 

Good luck at yoga! I really miss hot yoga. I love vinyasa power flow classes and Ashtanga but Hatha would make me twitchy. I think you just have to find the right one.

BabyW: Jack sounds like such a trip. I'd have loved to see you on the subway. I think your SIL should be grateful you're making the trip at all given her lack of effort to see you.

Beagle: Sounds like a whirlwind weekend. That's a long drive for such short time. What pregnancy app are you using?


----------



## beaglemom

I have several but really only use Pregnancy+


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> BabyW - your SIL seems like mine. Just double ugh all around. Weird thing I just noticed...my SIL in TX has not commented or liked anything about the baby on FB. It is weird because she is all over FB. She is not my friend but she sees things I tag my husband in. I just find it odd. My husband felt a weird thing with her when he told her about IVF. She is such a hypocrite. And she takes the other sister's side in everything. She made all these comments about not approving of her being with another woman. Then she meets her & is all on her side. Just so you know...not that it matters...we have no issue with her life style. I just think it is pretty hypocritically of her to be all against it one day then just switch...but then have an issue with IVF. She may not have an issue but I just find it strange she has no comments or remarks or even messages my husband about his first child.

I know the feeling. When she was prego I texted her every 2 weeks since she had appts that often due to her diabetes and age. I have yet to get 1 single text asking how I am, or how her Godson is...but yes please ask me for all the clothes my son has outgrown. Some people either fell off or never got on the manners bus! I don't quite understand it but I am done going out of my way....I will do what is good for me and my family which is not to stay long on Sunday and get Jack home in time for his routine of dinner, bath, book, bottle and bed.


----------



## KrissyB

Can I ask you guys who have already been through stim what you're antral counts have looked like compared to your next monitoring? According to wiki I'm "Normal (but average)" but compared to a lot of numbers I see you guys giving for final collection counts, I'm much lower... Just getting a bit anxious what to expect tomorrow (CD5 monitoring).

Sars - I'm a PhD student so I end up doing a lot of research and work from home. My MIL is the same way as yours. She's never understood why I can't have my daughter at home and work from home. Then again if she had things her way I think I would have left my career to be a stay at home mom as well.

Terri - I'm 32. With my endo (which basically might always be advancing), we're doing PGS to limit the months we might waste with embryos that wouldn't take to try to stay ahead of things. And it'll help us clarify any implantation issues although I don't fully understand the science there. We're going to implant one at a time since we already have one child :)

And crazy to see the Baltimore references :) I live in northern VA and I work in Baltimore :)


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-It's a good thing you work from home. That commute would be a nightmare! Next time you're in town, just say the word and we can get a late dessert/early appetizer or something if you want. I'm all about catching up with internet people. hee hee. I think when I went in for my first scan this cycle-this was before I started the BCP, I had 21 follicles. By the time all was said and done, I think I had 17 retrieved, 14 mature and then so many fertilized? I can't really remember, and I think I have the voicemails on my phone, but I'm lazy. I wouldn't worry about your numbers anyway. You only need one good one, honestly, so that's what I am always thinking about. If there is one, it's a good, strong one.


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy - I tended to make a lot of eggs. Like I said before, they never found issues with me. I had a very good egg reserve number. I think they never even counted them all during stimming. But on collection day I had 14 retrieved. I think it was close to 30 in there growing. I was expecting a higher number. And then you can see in my signature, the count kept getting lower. But that was mainly due to a poor semen analysis. Another couple of things I would take back: 1) keep my husband on fertility blend. But I was told the count didn't matter for IVF, but embryologist made comments about a poor sample 2) in connection with number 1, I was told to have interourse night of trigger. I told them from my IUIs I knew that made our sample low. But I did it because as they said no big deal with count. But everything worked out fine. I would have liked to have more than 2 left...I never planned to have more than 2 kids, but you never know how you will feel & pgs still doesn't guarantee a baby. So having a couple extra would have felt good.

I have been off birth control for close to 12 years. That whole time was not spent actively trying. But once this one is born I have no intensions on getting back on birth control. I am sort of hoping for a miracle baby. Some people say when you have issues with #1, it could be easier with the next because your body doesn't view pregnancy as a foreign thing. I knwo it isn't always the case but you read stories about people going through so much then just getting pregnant naturally with #2.


----------



## ERosePW

Krissy, I can't totally remember, but I think during STIMs, my early appts showed around 16-17 follies. I just can't remember for sure. At some point though, the count went up to 18. So on the day of my retrieval, I was just hoping they'd get an egg out of each follie, and as it turned out, they got 20 eggs. So I guess there were a few stragglers that they weren't even counting that got large enough to retrieve after the trigger or something. But two of those retrieved eggs weren't mature enough to fertilize anyway, so I think 18 was a good accurate count.


----------



## sars930

Krissy, if I remember correctly my RE saw 14-16 at my CD3 ultrasound before I started stimming. She was conservative on what she would count size wise. It continued in that range throughout the meds. I was upset when I had to stop stimming early because I was afraid I wouldn't get too many. If you went back and search the thread I posted about it. I was shocked when I ended up with 18 mature eggs. The ladies on here assured me the meds were still doing their jobs after I triggered and stopped. They were right!

I know I've mentioned about our layoffs and transitions to a new company. I'm going nuts because I can get a straight answer from HR on our benefits. After six weeks and four conversations about my maternity coverage, my HR director just came back to me to tell me, "Oops, I screwed up. You only will be paid for six weeks, not the full 12." She did the same thing to my colleague.

Um, that's a major screw up. And I believe they are cashing out all of our vacation when we transition over May 1. Then we start re-accruing time at two PTO days a month. So, I am going from 25 days for maternity leave/ our trip to Italy to 16 days.
But she won't tell me what the policy is. She just said a company announcement is forthcoming. 

I need to plan my life!


----------



## beaglemom

sars that sucks & is so dumb. Get your crap together HR! I was doing some research today on benefits & all that. Trying to decide how to do medical with the baby. Currently we each have our own insurance through work...with a baby it is just not smart to start separated. I was also reading up on the Dependent Care Credit & Child Care Flex Account. Lots of stuff to consider. I already changed my deductions to reflect another dependent so I get a little more back in my check now rather than waiting for a larger refund next year.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Wow, quiet on the board this morning! Hope everyone's having a good week so far. Nothing too exciting for me to report. We stayed up late watching the Blackhawks hockey game and I eventually fell asleep when they went into OT. Hockey is sure exciting to watch! Ugh I am so ready to get this show on the road. Still waiting for af to come before I can start the meds. Sorry I don't have the energy to reply to each one of you, but I hope everyone's feeling good today! Happy Hump day!


----------



## KrissyB

Three days of meds down and symptoms are still minimal if any (just REALLY thirsty all the time). Went in for my second monitoring today (CD5) and there's a few follies starting to grow, but I'm hoping a few more decide to join the party over the next few days. FXed


----------



## terripeachy

Lady/Krissy-Waiting waiting...:football: :juggle: :coffee: It's the worst! hee hee. Hopefully time will fly by and you guys will be on your next step very soon.

I'm actually excited that today is Wednesday because I'm going out to dinner with my bestie and then when I go to sleep and wake up it will be Thursday! So eager for tomorrow to get here. My sister, the know it all dentist, called and asked if I had nausea. I said 'no, but maybe it will come at 6w. The interwebz says it gets here at 6w.' She said 'It doesn't come at 6w.' I said 'well, when does it come? When did you get nausea?' She said "I never got it." I said 'Then why are you bugging me? I probably won't get it either! I gotta go.' HA!!HA!! Our conversations always end with me saying I gotta go. She is such a goofball. AND...she is so excited, she said she may slip and tell my dad when she sees him tomorrow. I told her that I will let her know when I tell him. I may have her videotape the conversation if she makes me tell him before May when he visits. *sigh* fxfx for tomorrow.

sars-So terrible about what your company is doing. It seems that they still don't REALLY know though, so maybe things will change by May. The US sucks with maternity leave. I think our company offers 12 weeks and then you can use your vacation/floating holidays as well. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## beaglemom

I said before...but I will repeat...I have to save 1 week of PTO to start FMLA...then I get 4 weeks at 100% then any remaining STD is 60% (usually up to baby being 6 weeks). But I can take a total of 6 weeks. Any unpaid I can use PTO or just not get paid. I am pretty sure I am doing the full 12 weeks.

Krissy - I just remembered as I saw your post. I had great count & growth on my meds...however, I did need a menopur boost at the end to sort of push then over the edge...we kept waiting & waiting & it was like they are just not quite there...so they boosted me. Lost of appts there at the end before retrieval.


----------



## beaglemom

I was just thinking this morning our forum is turning in to a pregnancy forum...but then we have a couple of folks still waiting & now some new people. It is is exciting to have new people just starting. I love we have so many different time lines on here.

Not much with me. My dogs are depressed daddys is gone so they are actually letting me sleep until the alarm. I FINALLY got my pool blue instead of green...now I need to get it clear. Hopefully when we return from PA, I can start swimming! Or at least lounging until the water is perfect.

I tried on another dress today & my stomach was all out...just not ready for that because I think it is mostly blah not baby...but girls I work with would point it out & I don't feel comfortable. Hopefully in a few weeks it will look more like baby & I can start showing it off.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh and Sars - I meant to say sorry about the frustration of dealing with HR. Just in minor defense of HR... :) ...Usually we are stalling because the "powers that be" haven't told us what the policy is - especially if you guys just went through a merger/acquisition. That's happened to me before, when we change our policy but we are waiting for finalization, I have to tell employees to hold tight cause things are about to change. But we can't tell anyone what it is yet. It's kind of a tough spot to be in! 

A lot of people get this mixed up...and maternity leave was a huge part of my job at my previous company :)
FMLA (Family Medical Leave Act) is federal job and benefit protection for 12 weeks, but it is not paid. You are covered if you've been employed for at least a year. Your state law may offer additional protection beyond that. If your company has a paid mat/pat leave it would run concurrent to your FMLA protection. Then depending on your company's policy you can use vacation, PTO and/or sick leave once the paid mat/pat leave runs out. Also if your company offers short term disability, you would qualify for that. Generally STD (yes, that is the acronym I use a lot haha) is 60%-70% of your pay and often you have a one week waiting period before your payment kicks in. Payment usually then goes for 5 weeks if you deliver vaginally or 7 weeks if you deliver via C-Section.


----------



## LadySosa

For STD, they will always say you get paid for 6 weeks or 8 weeks (if C-section) but more likely than not there is a one week waiting period, so it's really 5 (6-1) or 7 (8-1).


----------



## terripeachy

Oh..and now I want to clarify. I have up to 12 weeks (at 60%pay) was for FMLA/STD. I don't think my company goes above and beyond for maternity leave. I just know that I can use my vacation time at 100% pay (I get 3 weeks per year and usually 3-4 floating holidays). So..it just depends on when I actually have the baby. I currently have a week off scheduled around Christmas (I was planning on going to NM), but since my motorcycle trip is going to be cut short most likely because I'll be driving (if I can even attend), so I can use a few days for the end of the year too. So much to figure out.

Krissy-The only side effect I had was bloating, and I remember putting on a dress at the end of my meds time and my stomach was popping out like I was pregnant. In that regards, beagle, I totally feel you, and if you're not comfortable, stick to what you have. You'll be ready soon for the girls to talk to you about your baby. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Sars, so sorry you're dealing with that. That would make it awfully difficult to plan!

My company seems consistent with what LadySosa said. My leave will be STD, and since I probably have to do a C-section, I will get 8 weeks, but the first week will be unpaid (I'll use PTO to cover that). I do get paid at 100% for STD though. I'm not sure if that's just my company's policy, or if that just kicks in after being with a company for so long...? Have you ever heard of that, LadySosa? Then after that 8 weeks, I'll use 4 weeks of my PTO, so that I can have 12 weeks total paid. My company will accommodate up to 6 months off if we want to take time off unpaid, but I think I'll be fine with 3 months.

beagle, I was thinking the same thing about our thread. I considered starting a "Pregnancy After IVF" thread that we could move over to as ladies become prego, but it's like we're all friends now, and everyone wants to keep up with everyone. We're all emotionally invested in each other, hehe! And as long as it works for everyone else, it works for me also. :)

terri, have fun with your friend tonight! Is tomorrow your first u/s? I can't WAIT!! :thumbup: Ya know, you may not get nausea at all. I didn't, and kfs didn't. I'm sure there's another one on here that didn't. Neither of my sisters did with either of their kids. Just some extreme fatigue in the first-tri. So how has DH been through all this so far?? Is he showing some emotions finally, now that everything is happening? 

Krissy, glad you're not having any side effects from the injections! I bet you'll have some more follies show up, even if just a couple. Looking forward to hearing your updates!!:flower:

AFM, the anatomy scan went well this morning. Everything measuring on track and looking good. Now I'm really just looking most forward to the 3d scan. :) The u/s tech today confirmed what everyone said, the best time is between 28-32.


----------



## terripeachy

I am super chatty today. I was on a TWW thread, and after 3000 posts (or whatever), they moved it to ttc groups and discussions even though most of them had their babies (except me and another girl). Waaahh...hee hee. that was kind of messed up, but I think they eventually they will probably move this one too, but I'm fine hanging here. There is one group (at least) on the pregnancy board called from Assisted conception to Delivering Babies or something like that. I haven't stalked it at all because you guys are all I know through IVF. Currently, I'm only stalking the December 2015 ladies.

So yes, tomorrow is my first u/s, and I did finally get in touch with the nurse and she said that the high risk doctor that everyone keeps referring me to is the one that they recommend. There are two doctors at the practice and either are fine. Check that off the list. 

My husband joined a softball league (because he has tons of $$ to spend on cleats, a league, a baseball hat, etc...), and yesterday was the first game. He hurt his hamstring. Hopefully he'll still be able to play in the coming weeks, but seriously! You hurt your leg on day one!? hee hee. He is getting a little better, but whatever. I can't be worried about his emotions right now. It's all about me. AND...our state taxes just came in today and the deposit for Mexico is due on Friday, so he's going to Mexico! hee hee. I was so ready to book without him, but I guess he can come along. Good thing those state taxes showed up. I took the federal and paid for IVF, he got to use the state as his money.

And last but not least, the SPCA is running a sale where all adult dogs over 25 pounds (there are so many pit bulls and big dogs in the shelter) are having their adoption fees waived until Saturday. I asked if Fun would fall into the category and the foster lady said yes! He would only cost $20 bucks for Pet ID and microchipping. So....if my interested coworker doesn't want to adopt him, I think we'll just do it. For $20 I think Fun can find his furever home right at our house. :dog:


----------



## LadySosa

Awe that's so cool Terri! I hope you end up with Fun. :) And I am soo excited for tomorrow!!

Erin - 100% STD is an excellent benefit plan! They typically want to make it less (60-70%) to encourage people to get back to work. My company, and many companies allow you to "top up" - so you can use PTO or whatever for the other 30-40% pay during STD, so that way you receive 100% of your pay. We just rolled out a New Parent Leave a few months ago that pays for 4 weeks of pay (at 100%!)! And this is in addition to STD and sick time, etc. That is pretty good. My last company had 2 weeks, and I thought that was good. Although in other countries they give you like months and months! Haha. Oh, and allowing for six months off is also very generous of your company Erin! I'm impressed. Have you been with your company for a long time?


----------



## sars930

Oh Terri! That's so awesome if Fun finds his forever home with you and you have a baby this year!! Wahooo! I'm so psyched for your ultrasound.

Erin, I too haven't had any nausea at all. Let's hope Terri is lucky like us.

Thanks for sharing your leave policies. I'd have a lot more sympathy for my HR lady if she wasn't already in charge of HR for our new company. She is a co-manage of HR for over 1,000 employees. She should know what the maternity leave policy is.

We are a subsidiary, really just on paper, so the move is keeping all of our benefits etc. the same. The only change should be our PTO cash out. We are still owned by the same people etc. 

My company offers no paid leave but they did start offering us STD. Previously, we had to pay for STD. The HR lady told me for almost two months I would have six weeks at 100 percent of my salary and the remaining 6 weeks at 60% of my salary. If I wanted to use my PTO to get paid my full salary, as opposed to 60%, that was up to me. I have 25 days PTO.

My plan was to do a mix. My family has this trip to Italy in June that I've mentioned and we wanted to go. So, we thought I'd use 5-8 days for that depending on flights etc. and have the remainder to put towards making my FMLA paid. 

While HR didn't give me an option to extend beyond the 12 weeks, my boss is awesome and super family friendly and I knew that might be an option. So, I also was considering using the 12 weeks of STD and then taking 3-4 weeks of PTO.

I then get an email from her April 10 saying "Oops my mistake! You only get 6 weeks of STD at 100 percent." This is after I asked her on four different occasions if she was sure I had 12 weeks of STD for maternity leave since that is not the norm.

And thennnn I found out they are cashing out all of our vacation on May 1 and I believe we are starting back up earning our PTO again. She knows what the policy is. She told me she knows but won't tell me. Told me I have to wait for a yet to be scheduled meeting.

She has no HR experience. She used to be the assistant to our publisher. 

When I went to her to discuss my maternity leave, she actually mentioned that one of my coworkers was also pregnant. Didn't tell me who but said I might already know, I think she thought so as the woman is a good friend of mine. She said the same thing to my coworker. 

I'm fairly certain I could get her fired. Not that I'm going to. I actually like her as a person. I just think she is ill equipped for the job she's now been doing for 2 years. Her boss is actually competent but every time I go to her she loops the other lady in on the conversation and refers me to her. 

My boss is now on it for me because I'm ready to tear my hair out. I need to make a decision ASAP as to whether or not we are taking a trip in June. It is almost May 1. I think it is reasonable that we should have this information.


----------



## LadySosa

Ohh that is annoying. Sorry Sars. I would be tearing my hair out too. And to divulge something personal like that to another employee? HR 101 - that is a no-no! In my previous company we got a new boss - Director of HR, who had NO HR experience. She was an attorney. It drove me crazy to report to someone who didn't know what the heck she was doing. She knew employment law like the back of her hand, but would approach every situation with the perspective of - "is this legal?" If yes, she had no problem with it. It drove me batty because we had to consider morale too, not just the legality of things. Anyways, I'm glad your boss is in your court. That's half the battle right there. :)

Oh, and I forgot to say, DON'T LEAVE ME YOU GUYS! Haha. If y'all go to a pregnancy forum I would be really sad. I enjoy hearing about the fun pregnancy stuff, even though I'm not there yet. :)


----------



## beaglemom

I think my husband has 100% STD. But he is salaried management...makes a difference in his company. I think my company offers a STD insurance to cover the remaining portion, but not sure. And of course if it were an injury we can opt to invest in LTD.

Terri - very awesome about Fun. Sometimes we fail as fosters...I did :)


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - that is awesome about the 6 months. I could never do that...I would never want to come back!


----------



## ERosePW

terri, that is so great that you might adopt Fun!! That was great news to read, I love hearing when a dog gets his/her forever home! Awe, I just love that! Sorry to hear about DH. If you remember correctly, I wasn't too far along when my DH broke his arm on his four-wheeler, LOL.

Lady, we won't leave you! I remember going through all three of my transfers and just loving seeing the success stories on the thread, and I love hearing how everyone is doing, no matter what their status! Yes, I've been with my company for a long time. I worked here for 3 yrs, then left for 3 yrs, and I've been back for 10 yrs. So I've given them a total of 13 yrs. 

beagle, you'll be proud... I finally got started on my nursery, haha. Almost 23 weeks, and finally just now getting on it! 

I was still having a hard time deciding between either gray or dark wood for the furniture, and in the end I decided to go with the dark wood. This is the only pic I have of the crib, but the color will be an espresso cherry. I did order the changing table too. No dresser though, because we already have a dresser that we'd like to use. The color I chose for the walls is a smokey blue (I'll try to attach here). So DH will start painting while i'm out of town starting next Thurs. The furniture should arrive next Wed or so. I'm hoping to find gray bedding, so that I'll still get my gray fix. A few other gray accents here and there too...I already bought some storage cubes made out of a gray material.
 



Attached Files:







smokeyblue_color.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 1









crib.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1









81WBU0k13IL._SL1500_.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sars930

Erin, I really like that shade of blue. It's really pretty. You still have plenty of time!

I thought you guys might appreciate this article. Apparently it is National Infertility Awareness Week: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015...1678.html?ir=Women&ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000046


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I like the blue and the crib and the gray/grey theme as well. It's going to be great. Where are you going? Six months is great. I wonder if I would take off six months. hmmm..hee hee.

sars-Thanks for the article. Someone on one of my other threads posted a Pandora commercial with kids recognizing their mothers by touch. I think there were probably some shots of Pandora stuff, but I almost started crying while watching it, and wasn't paying attention to any of the jewelry. Let's see if I can find the link. https://youtu.be/DRoqk_z2Lgg OK..that should work, but get your tissues out ladies!


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - Can't wait to see some scan pics tomorrow! So exciting :D And you're an early (furry) addition to the family to boot! I'm a dog person through and through. I misssed the earlier posts - what kind of dog is Fun?

ERose - I love the blue - it's so vibrant without being loud! Are you going with any kind of themed decorations? For some reason that blue and the grey combo makes me think of a stary skies


----------



## terripeachy

He is a brindle, pit bull mix. He broke his leg at 3 months and his family couldn't afford the medical bills, so they surrendered him. I've been watching him for the past two months, but he has been in foster pretty much all of his life. He's about 9 months old now, and such a great dog (minus a little submissive urination when my husband comes home). So, my coworker is going to hang with him this weekend to see if Fun will fit into his lifestyle and if not, then we'll probably just adopt him.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I love the colors. Our stuff sort of went to a stand still. But my husband is off all next week & plans to finish it up. I was also considering grey but went with a light natural wood.

Terri - I am not watching your video. I cry at a lot of stuff lately. I cried at something really stupid the other day...if I can remember I will tell you.

Infertility Awareness Week has been all over Instagram.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-Well, if you want to cry, it's there for you. hee hee. I'm not a big crier, and I was tearing up. It's just a really nice video. There's no one like your mom, that's for sure. I don't use Instagram. :jo: HA!!HA!!


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Beagle-Well, if you want to cry, it's there for you. hee hee. I'm not a big crier, and I was tearing up. It's just a really nice video. There's no one like your mom, that's for sure. I don't use Instagram. :jo: HA!!HA!!

My husband is an IG junkie. I wasn't...but then decided to do it as a pregnancy journal. And I meet a lot of cool people going through the same thing. You should look me up if you ever decide to use it.


----------



## sars930

I use Instagram but I basically follow my friends so none of them are posting about infertility.


----------



## ERosePW

terri, I'm going to my hometown in KY for a week. I don't remember the last time I got up there for a whole week. I was supposed to at Xmas, but DH broke his arm the day before we were supposed to leave and needed surgery, so it delayed our trip. By the time we got up there, it was the night before Xmas Eve, so the rest of the trip was all family, and I didn't get to see a single one of my friends. My 3 girlfriends up there are like sisters to me, so it sucked being so rushed and not getting to see them. SO, I decided to make this trip without DH. Since he owns his business, its harder for him to get away for a week at a time than it is for me. I figured I could just fly up there this time, be nice and leisurely by myself, and take my time seeing everyone I need to. :) As for the 6-months off work.... it sounded good at first, and we considered doing it and saving up for the half that wouldn't be paid. But the more I thought about it, the more I figured nah... I think after 3 months, I'll be about ready to go ahead and get him started on what will be our weekday routine for a long time to come. I could be wrong though... I might cry like a baby the first day I drop him off, and end up extending my leave! I guess we don't really know for sure until we're mommies with babies in our arms, huh?

beagle, I was actually wondering why we hadn't seen pics of the final product yet! Now I know, because you guys took a little break finishing up. :) Well, at least he's getting started on it again next week. It'll be done before you know it!

sars, thanks for the link! I didn't know it was NIAW! Sometimes I read stuff like that, and I can't help but get teary-eyed thinking about my journey and how emotional it is for everyone still going through it. I wish I knew more people in my non-virtual life who'd been through it, but almost everyone I know has gotten prego super easy! My sis has a friend who did IVF, but she moved away, and while my sis keeps in touch with her, I don't ever have any reason to see her. IVF didn't work for her, so she adopted. And then ten years later, as she was in the process of adopting her second child (and turning 40), she got prego totally by surprise!

Krissy, I don't think I'm doing any theme in there, although I suppose that could change if I see some bedding I love that I didn't expect to find. But your thoughts about the starry skies does sound nice! You are right it would be very pretty with those colors. We'll see what pops up, but at the moment, I'm hoping to find solid gray, or maybe gray/white stripes. If I don't find anything like that though, then maybe the starry skies will be my next search. :) Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sars930

Erin, That sounds like a wonderful trip! I'm only an hour from home but weekends back there are a whirlwind of trying to squeeze everyone in. I hope you have a lovely time.

Prior to our infertility struggle, I really didn't know anyone. Everyone got pregnant right away out of my good friends. But then I discovered a sorority sister blogging. And learned my SIL and my husband's cousin. More people are dealing with it than I think we realize.

Land of Nod has some grey striped sheets: https://www.landofnod.com/not-a-peep-crib-fitted-sheet-grey-stripe/f11082

And my girlfriend is an astronomy nerd and she's using this star themed set: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=37588206&cp=&parentPage=search


----------



## jkb11

Will catch up more later, it has been a busy week. Just wanted to say good luck Terri!! Can't wait to hear your report


----------



## kfs1

Terri - That's so great that you might be adopting Fun!! I know you love him so much and now you'll have TWO new additions to your family this year. :) I'll be stalking the boards this evening to hear about your appt! Can't wait!

eRose - Yay for a great scan yesterday. Question about the 3D scans - is this something that's typically offered or do you have to ask? They haven't mentioned anything to me so I'm curious. Oh - and I love the blue color of the nursery! Your crib looks very similar to mine. :)

Krissy - I want to say that they retrieved 17 and that dwindled down to 3 strong embryos and 1 so-so by retrieval day which was day 5 for me. They put 2 back in and put the 1 strong and 1 so-so in the freezer. Both tried to implant but only 1 survived. Also, like Beagle said, my husband was also taking Fertilaid vitamins and they definitely seemed to improve his quality and count.

Sars - That is SO frustrating about your maternity leave. It's so hard to plan when you don't know how much you'll be paid and how much time you'll be able to take off. Grrrr. I hope they get their act together soon. And I can't believe she told you such private information about another co-worker!

LadySosa - We'd never leave you, girl! We're in this with you to the end! :) :flower: 

I get 6-8 weeks STD (paid at 100%) - 8 weeks typically only if you get a c-section. Then 2 weeks of illness leave (paid at 100%). And then I'll hopefully use 1 week of sick and 3 weeks vacation. (But I do want some time off around the holidays.) And finally I might take 4-5 weeks unpaid but we'll see how it goes. Technically, I think I'm only allowed 12 weeks but I know some of the managers here typically let you go over.

My appointment went great yesterday. Baby's measuring right on target at 1 pound, 14 ounces. Fluids looked good and my placenta moved so no more placenta previa! I was very happy to hear but not surprised as they seemed confident that it would. I had the meaner ultrasound technician so no new picture and I didn't really get to see much because she doesn't even turn the screen towards me. But oh well - as long as the baby's doing OK I'll live with it. Glucose test in 3 weeks and then another ultrasound the week after.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - def check Target & Amazon for bedding...lots of choices especially for people who want to stay solid/no theme. We are doing monsters but it was sort of something we fell upon. We saw the bedding & loved it...but it was more boy. Then later they had it on clearance...but again not pregnant yet & so boy looking. Then the display bedding was super marked down so we just bought it...lucky for us I am having a boy. I figured I would put it on ebay if it was a girl. I think it was like $250 & I got it for around $60 or $70. Those bedding sets are super expensive in my opinion. I have some extra sheets on my registry.

Another reason I am doing all 12 weeks is because it is the holidays. So it would put me back at work right around the first of the year if he comes when expected.

kfs - sucked about your tech. I would be so mad to not have a pic. They should be more sensitive. My office has a room for the u/s & a huge big screen tv you can see so you don't have to twist to see the monitor. I love my office. It is all women. They warm up the speculums & the u/s jelly. I love it. Nothing cold on my body. They even try to make sure their hands are warm.

I really hope to be doing a nursery reveal for you guys soon. I just want to get my stuff organized. I can't even walk in to the guest room right now! It will just make me not feel so anxious about everything. I like being prepared.

So tonight is going to be busy. I want my dogs to have abath before driving to PA. And I want my house to be half way decent cleaning wise so we come home to a nice feeling & not all ugh...especially since I don't think we will be home until really late Sunday & I am headed in to work Monday morning. I also want to vacuum my car & pack it up tonight. My dogs get really panicked when they see us pack. So if I do it tonight, they will have plenty of time to relax before we leave tomorrow. They think we are leaving them. I will have about an hour tomorrow before I pick up my husband...but I hope to just be getting the dogs in the car & things like that...nothing major.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Oh yay for hanging out with the girls. I hope you have an awesome time.

jkb-Thanks for the well wishes. I'm starting to get nervous. I can't focus or sit still and I just want 2:30 to get here so I can get on the road to the office. It's cold outside today and I even had to wear my coat. I do have on my new, purple corduroy skinny jeans, so that's one good thing about it being cool. hee hee. I won't have many opportunities to wear them.

kfs1-I'm sorry you didn't get an updated picture today but glad the baby is doing well. Do you have names picked out yet? That is one of my favorite parts of this journey.. hearing about everyone's baby names. I was talking to my best friend about that last night. Her SIL just had a baby and they named him Brady. I saw him on Saturday at the softball game, and he was just sleeping. He's pretty small. 6 pounds something.

beagle-Ooh the big reveal is coming! hee hee. No pressure from me, but I like seeing pictures.

Jen-Hope you're doing ok...check in when you can. 

BabyW/booger-What have you been up to?

Amy-Are you still hanging in there? How are things going? We miss you. :hugs:

AFM-You guys probably don't know this about me, but when I go out to eat I LOVE getting the cheese plate for my appetizer or even for dessert. Well, they usually have blue cheese or some kind of soft cheese on there. So last night I was sad when my bestie was like 'Do you want the cheese plate?' I told her that it might not be a good idea, but we asked the waiter and he said that all of the cheeses were pasteurized. :happydance: You don't know how happy I was. I ate every bite of cheese, and apple butter on that board. Yum yum. hee hee. It's seriously, the little things.

Have a great day everyone..I better do a smidge of work to make my day go by faster. <3 :flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

TERRI i'M STALKING FOR AN UPDATE!!

Erin I love the crib and the color. I also went with dark wood as Jack's room has white moldings and built-ins so it wouldn't be so heavy looking.

Sars I am so sorry that your company is handling it this way. I can totally empathize...I was told when I had Jack that I would be covered 100%. When he was 10mos old and my contract was coming up for renewal, they used it as a negotiating tactic to force me into a new contract. They tried to come after me for what they paid me and called it a deficit. Needless to say I got a coworker of dh's who is a partner in the employment law group and she helped me navigate what was a really awful time. We had no formal policy and now we do. I will get about 5% of what I normally make. There is nothing I can do and by law all they have to do is guarantee my job...so as with everything else the firm is doing the bare minimum required by law. With how they treat people here it's not a total surprise. It why most women end up leaving here and the firm doesn't care. Working on Wall St is not like working for Google and other tech companies that are concerned with work/life balance. I knew that coming in, but after having kids my perspective has changed. I wouldn't be surprised if they phase me out or Mommy track me when I get back.


----------



## sars930

KFS: Yay for no more placenta previa! Does that mean you can finally BD? That stinks about your U/S tech. I can't believe they don't give you a photo every time. My high risk doctor has a separate screen for the couple to see and my regular doc turns it towards you. BOO to her. But yay for baby looking perfect.

Terri: I'm so excited for you! I'm sure you'll be rather unproductive beforehand and then after because you'll be so thrilled! I've been surprised to find most high end restaurants are still using all pasteurized cheese. The servers always look at me like I have 8 heads when I ask.

Beagle: I hear you on having a clean house when I go away. My husband thinks I'm nuts but I like coming home to an orderly, clean place. 

BabyW: Thanks. It just stinks because the six weeks at 100 percent is actually an improvement over the old no pay at all policy. So, they've managed to take a good thing and turn it into a hair pulling exercise. I don't know how you deal with such a toxic work environment. Do you enjoy your job?


----------



## terripeachy

sars-Once I leave at 2:30 my day is over. I usually leave work at 3:30, but I have been coming in about 15 minutes early for who knows how long, so my extra hour being away is already made up from other days. I have a dental appointment tonight with the hygienist who told me about the fertility clinic so I am HOPING so badly that she is pregnant. She has been trying for longer than I have, and if I recall correctly, the last time I saw her, she was going to try donor eggs. I know she will be happy when she finds out I'm in a family way (ha ha), but my heart feels so sad for her if she's not. Guess I'll know in a few hours about that too.


----------



## jkb11

Erin congrats on getting started on the nursery! Gorgeous picks!

SARS-I'm with on the issues with leave:( I think I'm going to have a hard time going back to work. I love my job but she will only be a baby once. I'm thinking of going back PRN until she is 1-2 years old. Big decision but, I worked full time and was a full time student when my son was born and I feel like I missed so much. 

Kfs- congrats on no Previa!!! Sorry you didn't get a new pic:( I hate getting a bad/rushed person.

Beagle -I'm with you on having to have the house clean before leaving for a vacation. Hope you get it done.

Baby w- hope your work does the right thing and doesn't try to scew you. When I was having all the bleeding I had to call out once it was my 3rd call out since I started working when I was 15. Well dr wanted me to only work 8hr shifts and I explained to her that wasn't possible with my position so she had me apply for Intermittent FMLA. Long story short they denied it because I had utilized my paid time off in the past year. I may have had a moment with the poor HR lady when I was told that. Luckily right now I don't need it. I'm praying it stays that way. I just hurts to be a faithful employee and to give your best for them to screw you when you need help. 

Terri- come on 2:30!!! I know things will be great! Happy 6weeks!

Amy- thinking of you. Sending you love and hugs from the east coast!


----------



## jkb11

I'm too lazy to log into desktop so here's a pic taken from my iPad off of my cell. You can see my big ol belly:) but that one pound I had gained is now gone. I have a feeling one day I will suddenly gain 10 lbs in a week and end up with stretch marks!


----------



## LadySosa

Just logging in to say good luck today Terri! Can't wait for results! 

Jkb- adorable bump!!


----------



## terripeachy

jkb-Your belly doesn't look that big to me, but it probably does to you since it's yours. hee hee.

Today is bring your kids to work day and I love seeing how all the kids look like their parents and are always shy and stuff. What a fun day. It's an even better day considering I get to leave in an hour! HA!!HA!!


----------



## JCM

Hope your appointment goes well Terri! 

I'm loving that blue color, Erin. It's something you don't usually see. Unique and I like that. 

Krissy, I really can't believe I'm actually saying this but I don't remember how many eggs I had! Maybe 11 or 9 and I think 7 fertilized. Then I had 5 make it to day 5 with one perfect embryo and one that was about a half day behind. I transferred those two because I'm 31 and ok with multiples. I was actually hoping to have twins but I ended up with one! The other embryos didn't grow so we discarded them. Sooooo I have nothing left and that's ok with me. We won't be doing ivf again and I'm giving myself 2 years after Charli is born to get pregnant naturally. We won't be preventing or trying really. We'll see what happens. I can't even believe I'm considering doing pregnancy again. I've hated most of it! Lol! 

Nothing new over here! Just watching tv eating goldfish crackers. Someone said wheat thins the other day on here so I needed those too. I noticed I'm losing weight now so that's nice...apparently that happens when you're close to delivering so yay! Also, you start leaking everywhere. Haha! Discharge more than usual and yellow stuff comes out of my boobs now so that's sexy. I swear I'll need to be fully clothed to get DH to have sex with me next week! I was talking to my husbands office manager yesterday. She suggested I get my mom one of those pandora bracelets for when she comes to help me with the baby. I thought it was a great idea and she would really like it so I'm shopping online for that...plus I've been really mean and cranky lately. Just like in your face, call you out and tell you you're stupid kind of mean. At least I recognize it! I'm just ready to be done. I don't have to worry about maternity leave since I stay at home but DH is always busy with work and gets no time off so I'll miss getting to learn how to do this with him! But I've got my mom and she's a really good mom.

Oh! I almost forgot, if you can't stand tums or they don't work like they didn't work for me, try alkaseltzer chews for heartburn relief. They are tasty!


----------



## terripeachy

Things went well. We have one baby inside. All three phlebotomists wanted to go in the room with me to check out my insides! My hubs was scared to look at the screen but the doc said 'come over here!' It was great. Picture later if I can get it to load. Phew! So happy.


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Terri! That makes me so happy to hear that. :)


----------



## jkb11

Terri!!! Yay :) I'm so happy for you. Did they want you to come back for follow up visit? If so when will it be


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks!! I have to go back in ten days and then another ten days and then I'm released to the high risk doctor.


----------



## kfs1

Yaaaaaay. Congratulations Terri!!!


----------



## sars930

Congrats Terri!! That's such amazing news


----------



## JCM

Woooooohoooooo! It's a good day!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Terri!!!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

I told my dad last night and it went well and he's excited. The setup was perfect because I was talking about my blood pressure medicine and how they had to change it and my oral surgeon sister didn't tell me that I may get puffy gums as a result. My dad said "Why did they have to change it?" I said 'For pregnancy' and waited. Then he started laughing. 

Then he said 'Well, don't expect me to come babysit.' WHILE HE IS BABYSITTING MY SISTER"S BABY IN AUSTIN!! I was just like 'Ok, Daddy. Whatever.' This is reason #1 why we have mothers. To block out all the stupid s^*&@ that our dads would say to us given the opportunity. I'm not sad or mad. I'm just happy that today I'm pregnant.


----------



## KrissyB

:( Not having a good day today. And I apologize in advance for the mopey post.
I know I started off with a lot fewer follicles than many of you ladies - only about ~11. And I knew the number would go down... 
I'm down to 6 or 7, and they're not growing as quickly (though they are all growing) as expected even though I'm on some heavy doses of the meds (300 UI follistim). I'm terribly worried we're not going to have any left after the losses during retrieval (if we even get there), fertilization, morphology... Starting to feel pretty hopeless about the whole process.
I really really hope this is the beginning of the hormones affecting my mood... because this is the most defeated I've felt during this whole TTC process, and that's saying something.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Things went well. We have one baby inside. All three phlebotomists wanted to go in the room with me to check out my insides! My hubs was scared to look at the screen but the doc said 'come over here!' It was great. Picture later if I can get it to load. Phew! So happy.

Yeahhhhhhhhhh! So happy Terri! All is as it should be. What a wonderful time this is for you, enjoy it. I had Jack 12/17 and we snuggled up all Winter. 

Sars I do enjoy some aspects of my job and most of the people I work with except for a couple of guys that are totally pathological and machiavellian. I have flexibility here that I wouldn't at a larger firm and that suits me right now. The only thing that matters here is the bottom line.


----------



## Babywhisperer

KrissyB said:


> :( Not having a good day today. And I apologize in advance for the mopey post.
> I know I started off with a lot fewer follicles than many of you ladies - only about ~11. And I knew the number would go down...
> I'm down to 6 or 7, and they're not growing as quickly (though they are all growing) as expected even though I'm on some heavy doses of the meds (300 UI follistim). I'm terribly worried we're not going to have any left after the losses during retrieval (if we even get there), fertilization, morphology... Starting to feel pretty hopeless about the whole process.
> I really really hope this is the beginning of the hormones affecting my mood... because this is the most defeated I've felt during this whole TTC process, and that's saying something.

No need to apologize, we have all been there. All you need is one girl, and I know having back up feels more comforting. I too was on 300 and even higher of Gonal F. Have faith, think positively and try and visualize having success. Be kind to yourself during this process. It is very emotional and the hormones exacerbate that. Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## terripeachy

I forgot to also tell you guys that my hygienist is 17w pregnant! I was so happy to see her bump. We were just hugging and so excited for each other. Yesterday was another great day.

Krissy-I know at my place they often didn't count them all until it got closer to time, so even though you might have seen 6 or 7 there may be more. Also, you're still at the beginning of stimming and many more will show up and even then, they retrieve some eggs that they can't see, so don't get worried just yet. This is the easy part! I know how you feel though, and it seems like we have to do SO much for a baby, but it'll all be worth it. :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy - try not to dwell. SOme of our girls here seemed to respond slowly or with a low count...then at retrieval they got a handful more than expected. Just try to hold on to the faith. And yes the drugs will also get to you. Maybe indulge in some things for yourself...do anything that makes you feel better. You need to be in a good frame of mind through all this...I know it's tough...we all know it's tough.


----------



## beaglemom

So I keep forgetting to tell you guys some of the weird stuff going on with me. I was wondering if this first one happened to anyone else.

When I wake up in the morning or the middle of the night, my nose is totally congested where I can barely breathe. I did buy a humidifier & not sure if it is helping. I just moved my tissues so I don't have to get up. This has been happening for weeks.

The new thing happening is I need to pack my cup with ice to drink almost anything...especially water. If my water is not ice cold, I gag. My mom made fun of me because she is an ice nut. She turns my fridge from cubed to crushed & literally packs down her glass. I don't even know how she gets anything to actually drink. But now at work I have to keep my ice cubes filled up so I am in stock.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> So I keep forgetting to tell you guys some of the weird stuff going on with me. I was wondering if this first one happened to anyone else.
> 
> When I wake up in the morning or the middle of the night, my nose is totally congested where I can barely breathe. I did buy a humidifier & not sure if it is helping. I just moved my tissues so I don't have to get up. This has been happening for weeks.
> 
> The new thing happening is I need to pack my cup with ice to drink almost anything...especially water. If my water is not ice cold, I gag. My mom made fun of me because she is an ice nut. She turns my fridge from cubed to crushed & literally packs down her glass. I don't even know how she gets anything to actually drink. But now at work I have to keep my ice cubes filled up so I am in stock.

Welcome to pregnancy rhinitis. I had it bad my 1st tri, Claritin helps a lot. A neti pot might help, but everything is swelling even mucous membranes. Hopefully you won't have it your entire pregnancy.

So I think I found the nursery set I want and the woman selling it had it in her Summer home so it's barely used. It's a changing table/dresser, armoire and crib in distressed white. I have to rent a van to get it, but it all is less $$ than Jack's crib alone. I hope we can do this soon b/c we planned a last minute trip to the Florida Keys for 5 nights over Mother's Day weekend....takes the "who's Mom do we see that day" argument out of the equation which is nice. We are bringing Jack which will be his first flight ever, so working out the details of strolelr, car seat, pack and play...we are going to be those people going through security like pack mules. We got a great deal and it's a beach front cottage on the Gulf with 2bdrms, kitchen, living room, washer/dryer, balcony with adirondack chairs which is right up dh's alley. We still have to drive from Miami but hopefully Jack will sleep in the car or we can make stops. It looks like a quiet place so not too touristy or crowded. I cannot wait!!! Jack is going to have so much fun. 

If we get this furniture and it all works out, all that will be left is bedding, paint, rug and a lamp. This would save us so much time and $$.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> So I keep forgetting to tell you guys some of the weird stuff going on with me. I was wondering if this first one happened to anyone else.
> 
> When I wake up in the morning or the middle of the night, my nose is totally congested where I can barely breathe. I did buy a humidifier & not sure if it is helping. I just moved my tissues so I don't have to get up. This has been happening for weeks.
> 
> The new thing happening is I need to pack my cup with ice to drink almost anything...especially water. If my water is not ice cold, I gag. My mom made fun of me because she is an ice nut. She turns my fridge from cubed to crushed & literally packs down her glass. I don't even know how she gets anything to actually drink. But now at work I have to keep my ice cubes filled up so I am in stock.
> 
> Welcome to pregnancy rhinitis. I had it bad my 1st tri, Claritin helps a lot. A neti pot might help, but everything is swelling even mucous membranes. Hopefully you won't have it your entire pregnancy.
> 
> So I think I found the nursery set I want and the woman selling it had it in her Summer home so it's barely used. It's a changing table/dresser, armoire and crib in distressed white. I have to rent a van to get it, but it all is less $$ than Jack's crib alone. I hope we can do this soon b/c we planned a last minute trip to the Florida Keys for 5 nights over Mother's Day weekend....takes the "who's Mom do we see that day" argument out of the equation which is nice. We are bringing Jack which will be his first flight ever, so working out the details of strolelr, car seat, pack and play...we are going to be those people going through security like pack mules. We got a great deal and it's a beach front cottage on the Gulf with 2bdrms, kitchen, living room, washer/dryer, balcony with adirondack chairs which is right up dh's alley. We still have to drive from Miami but hopefully Jack will sleep in the car or we can make stops. It looks like a quiet place so not too touristy or crowded. I cannot wait!!! Jack is going to have so much fun.
> 
> If we get this furniture and it all works out, all that will be left is bedding, paint, rug and a lamp. This would save us so much time and $$.Click to expand...

We did a road trip a few years ago...drove down the west coast of FL to Key West then back up the east coast. We really like road trips. Anyways...this is a stop we made. May not be your kind of thing, but it's cheap & we had a lot of fun. Thought Jack might like it. I didn't watch this video...just saw it & copied it. I have some pics of my own maybe I can share.

https://www.robbies.com/tarpon.htm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF99ZISkO6w


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> So I keep forgetting to tell you guys some of the weird stuff going on with me. I was wondering if this first one happened to anyone else.
> 
> When I wake up in the morning or the middle of the night, my nose is totally congested where I can barely breathe. I did buy a humidifier & not sure if it is helping. I just moved my tissues so I don't have to get up. This has been happening for weeks.
> 
> The new thing happening is I need to pack my cup with ice to drink almost anything...especially water. If my water is not ice cold, I gag. My mom made fun of me because she is an ice nut. She turns my fridge from cubed to crushed & literally packs down her glass. I don't even know how she gets anything to actually drink. But now at work I have to keep my ice cubes filled up so I am in stock.
> 
> Welcome to pregnancy rhinitis. I had it bad my 1st tri, Claritin helps a lot. A neti pot might help, but everything is swelling even mucous membranes. Hopefully you won't have it your entire pregnancy.
> 
> So I think I found the nursery set I want and the woman selling it had it in her Summer home so it's barely used. It's a changing table/dresser, armoire and crib in distressed white. I have to rent a van to get it, but it all is less $$ than Jack's crib alone. I hope we can do this soon b/c we planned a last minute trip to the Florida Keys for 5 nights over Mother's Day weekend....takes the "who's Mom do we see that day" argument out of the equation which is nice. We are bringing Jack which will be his first flight ever, so working out the details of strolelr, car seat, pack and play...we are going to be those people going through security like pack mules. We got a great deal and it's a beach front cottage on the Gulf with 2bdrms, kitchen, living room, washer/dryer, balcony with adirondack chairs which is right up dh's alley. We still have to drive from Miami but hopefully Jack will sleep in the car or we can make stops. It looks like a quiet place so not too touristy or crowded. I cannot wait!!! Jack is going to have so much fun.
> 
> If we get this furniture and it all works out, all that will be left is bedding, paint, rug and a lamp. This would save us so much time and $$.Click to expand...
> 
> We did a road trip a few years ago...drove down the west coast of FL to Key West then back up the east coast. We really like road trips. Anyways...this is a stop we made. May not be your kind of thing, but it's cheap & we had a lot of fun. Thought Jack might like it. I didn't watch this video...just saw it & copied it. I have some pics of my own maybe I can share.
> 
> https://www.robbies.com/tarpon.htm
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF99ZISkO6wClick to expand...

OMG he would love this. They have a turtle sanctuary next to our resort and Jack loves turtles...it was one of his first words!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> So I keep forgetting to tell you guys some of the weird stuff going on with me. I was wondering if this first one happened to anyone else.
> 
> When I wake up in the morning or the middle of the night, my nose is totally congested where I can barely breathe. I did buy a humidifier & not sure if it is helping. I just moved my tissues so I don't have to get up. This has been happening for weeks.
> 
> The new thing happening is I need to pack my cup with ice to drink almost anything...especially water. If my water is not ice cold, I gag. My mom made fun of me because she is an ice nut. She turns my fridge from cubed to crushed & literally packs down her glass. I don't even know how she gets anything to actually drink. But now at work I have to keep my ice cubes filled up so I am in stock.
> 
> Welcome to pregnancy rhinitis. I had it bad my 1st tri, Claritin helps a lot. A neti pot might help, but everything is swelling even mucous membranes. Hopefully you won't have it your entire pregnancy.
> 
> So I think I found the nursery set I want and the woman selling it had it in her Summer home so it's barely used. It's a changing table/dresser, armoire and crib in distressed white. I have to rent a van to get it, but it all is less $$ than Jack's crib alone. I hope we can do this soon b/c we planned a last minute trip to the Florida Keys for 5 nights over Mother's Day weekend....takes the "who's Mom do we see that day" argument out of the equation which is nice. We are bringing Jack which will be his first flight ever, so working out the details of strolelr, car seat, pack and play...we are going to be those people going through security like pack mules. We got a great deal and it's a beach front cottage on the Gulf with 2bdrms, kitchen, living room, washer/dryer, balcony with adirondack chairs which is right up dh's alley. We still have to drive from Miami but hopefully Jack will sleep in the car or we can make stops. It looks like a quiet place so not too touristy or crowded. I cannot wait!!! Jack is going to have so much fun.
> 
> If we get this furniture and it all works out, all that will be left is bedding, paint, rug and a lamp. This would save us so much time and $$.Click to expand...
> 
> We did a road trip a few years ago...drove down the west coast of FL to Key West then back up the east coast. We really like road trips. Anyways...this is a stop we made. May not be your kind of thing, but it's cheap & we had a lot of fun. Thought Jack might like it. I didn't watch this video...just saw it & copied it. I have some pics of my own maybe I can share.
> 
> https://www.robbies.com/tarpon.htm
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF99ZISkO6wClick to expand...
> 
> OMG he would love this. They have a turtle sanctuary next to our resort and Jack loves turtles...it was one of his first words!! Thank you for sharing.Click to expand...

If I can remember I will try to share my pics. There are also pelicans nearby who want fish. And one guy would hold the fish & treat his arm like bait...yuck...I couldn't do that. I think my husband did, though. And the fish are HUGE! We were there this same time a couple years ago...not super crowded...kind of small. And like I said, really cheap & just easy fun.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, WOOHOO on the great u/s!!! I checked in yesterday just to see if you had posted about it yet, and I was SO thrilled to hear the news. :thumbup: That's such a great appointment, isn't it? My first u/s was probably one of the best days of my life. :) Picture, picture!! If you get a chance.

beagle, YES.... I have actually been getting the pregnancy rhinitis this entire time. It started early for me... sometime in the 5th week. And it hasn't stopped since. Mine starts almost right after I lie down though, and I hate breathing through my mouth, so it makes it very difficult for me to fall asleep and stay asleep. As the night progresses, it gets worse. Unfortunately, blowing my nose doesn't usually help because not much even comes out until I get up in the a.m. It's been super frustrating. I can say it has gotten a bit better in my 2nd tri, but it is def still there, and I've read that it sometimes sticks around until after giving birth. Oh well, I'm over halfway there, so I've mostly just accepted it!

BabyW, that trip to the Keys sounds great! I LOVE the Keys. Which one are you going to? People often ask why DH and I don't go more often since we live in FL, but its still quite a drive. From where we live north of Orlando, it can take us 6-7 hours if going all the way to Key West. Well worth it though! And that's great about the nursery furniture! I had been hoping to find a used set like that at a really great deal that was hardly used, but didn't have any luck.

Krissy, I'm sorry you're feeling a bit defeated... like everyone is saying though, try not to worry... try and stay as positive as you can. Things can easily improve, and your RE will increase your dose of meds if they feel they need to. I think we've had several on this thread who had minimal eggs retrieved, and still ended up with 2-3 embies in the end, got prego, AND still had 1-2 to freeze. Chin up, lady!

kfs, my OB office actually has a couple of signs throughout the office that mentions the 3d u/s (one in the lobby, and one in the u/s room where I've had my 2 regular u/s w/them). But even though the signs are there, they hadn't mentioned it to me yet. I just went ahead and asked the u/s tech about it. Maybe just mention it to your OB. Not all OB offices do it, but they can refer you to an imaging place that does. I dont think insurance usually pays for it either, unless there's a medical reason for it, but we're ok paying for it. And a friend of mine did say yesterday that if I end up going to a high-risk specialist soon, they will do them and insurance will pay.

sars, thanks for the links to nursery stuff! Super cute stuff! :) There are also some people on Etsy that will customize for you. And I found a great website too that will customize. I'd rather find something already complete though... quicker, easier, and probably less expensive.

In case anyone is interested though, here's one of the websites I found that will customize... The reason I love this website, is because not only do you get to pick your style/cut of items, and the color/print/material.... but you can also put the color of your crib in the picture while you're adding your other preferences, so you can see what it will look like together. And you can change the wall color and floor color! So cool. They actually have Benjamin Moore paint colors that you enter in to change the wall color, and there are a few choices for carpet and hardwood to change also. :) Even if I don't buy from this site, it gave me a really good idea of what the colors/prints will look like w/ my color crib, floor, and walls. So if nothing else, it's at least fun. ;) https://www.babybedding.com/designer


----------



## beaglemom

Erin when we lived in FL we rarely did anything touristy. I regret it. After we left we have gone back several times doing things we could have done while there. When I think about FL, I often want to move back. But it is far from my family. I lived in Gainesville & we hated it. But we loved Tamps & Orlando. I don't think living in that heat is too fun when you aren't near water. My pool is finally blue...so looking foward to that! Our weather is still confused...staying high 60 or low 70s when it is normally around mid to high 70s by now. My husband's aunt already messaged me to pack warmer clothes because it was colder up there.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh I forgot about the picture. Here is my dot in all her glory. hee hee.
 



Attached Files:







dot.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Terri, WOOHOO on the great u/s!!! I checked in yesterday just to see if you had posted about it yet, and I was SO thrilled to hear the news. :thumbup: That's such a great appointment, isn't it? My first u/s was probably one of the best days of my life. :) Picture, picture!! If you get a chance.
> 
> beagle, YES.... I have actually been getting the pregnancy rhinitis this entire time. It started early for me... sometime in the 5th week. And it hasn't stopped since. Mine starts almost right after I lie down though, and I hate breathing through my mouth, so it makes it very difficult for me to fall asleep and stay asleep. As the night progresses, it gets worse. Unfortunately, blowing my nose doesn't usually help because not much even comes out until I get up in the a.m. It's been super frustrating. I can say it has gotten a bit better in my 2nd tri, but it is def still there, and I've read that it sometimes sticks around until after giving birth. Oh well, I'm over halfway there, so I've mostly just accepted it!
> 
> BabyW, that trip to the Keys sounds great! I LOVE the Keys. Which one are you going to? People often ask why DH and I don't go more often since we live in FL, but its still quite a drive. From where we live north of Orlando, it can take us 6-7 hours if going all the way to Key West. Well worth it though! And that's great about the nursery furniture! I had been hoping to find a used set like that at a really great deal that was hardly used, but didn't have any luck.
> 
> Krissy, I'm sorry you're feeling a bit defeated... like everyone is saying though, try not to worry... try and stay as positive as you can. Things can easily improve, and your RE will increase your dose of meds if they feel they need to. I think we've had several on this thread who had minimal eggs retrieved, and still ended up with 2-3 embies in the end, got prego, AND still had 1-2 to freeze. Chin up, lady!
> 
> kfs, my OB office actually has a couple of signs throughout the office that mentions the 3d u/s (one in the lobby, and one in the u/s room where I've had my 2 regular u/s w/them). But even though the signs are there, they hadn't mentioned it to me yet. I just went ahead and asked the u/s tech about it. Maybe just mention it to your OB. Not all OB offices do it, but they can refer you to an imaging place that does. I dont think insurance usually pays for it either, unless there's a medical reason for it, but we're ok paying for it. And a friend of mine did say yesterday that if I end up going to a high-risk specialist soon, they will do them and insurance will pay.
> 
> sars, thanks for the links to nursery stuff! Super cute stuff! :) There are also some people on Etsy that will customize for you. And I found a great website too that will customize. I'd rather find something already complete though... quicker, easier, and probably less expensive.
> 
> In case anyone is interested though, here's one of the websites I found that will customize... The reason I love this website, is because not only do you get to pick your style/cut of items, and the color/print/material.... but you can also put the color of your crib in the picture while you're adding your other preferences, so you can see what it will look like together. And you can change the wall color and floor color! So cool. They actually have Benjamin Moore paint colors that you enter in to change the wall color, and there are a few choices for carpet and hardwood to change also. :) Even if I don't buy from this site, it gave me a really good idea of what the colors/prints will look like w/ my color crib, floor, and walls. So if nothing else, it's at least fun. ;) https://www.babybedding.com/designer

Erin we are going to Marathon Key. We looked at KL, Islamorada and a few other places, but this seemed like the best of all worlds. I have done the drive to KW when I was in my early 20s. My bf at the time got his parents condo in Pompano for a few days and his brother lived in KW, he owned a jet-ski and catamaran business. The drive was awesome, so beautiful. It will surely feel like a vacay for us. We have not done anything tropical since our honeymoon in Bora Bora and that was 2011! We had gone to Round Hill in Jamaica right before we got engaged that same year. That place is awesome...they have a kids camp, the water is calm b/c of the reef, and the villas are amazing. I definitely recommend. The villas can be 1 or more bdrms so perfect for families.

Thanks for sharing this site, it's great!


----------



## sars930

Beagle: I've had the same issues. I'm either stuffed or my nose is running. I have tissues in every room of the house and they are overflowing by trash night. I had no idea it had an actual name so thanks for that Erin and BabyW.

Krissy, I'd second everything BabyW said. Sometimes I wish this board had a like button like on Facebook. My RE really didn't focus much on the numbers during the U/S, she said she didn't want to focus on them early on because the meds can chance so much. I know the feeling of really wanting extras so you don't have to do this again. But it does only take on. Chin up and do something nice for yourself this weekend. Stimming can be an emotional roller coaster.

BabyW: I'm glad you enjoy your job enough to put up with all that you do. Your trip sounds awesome! I'm super jealous. DH and I typically travel a few times a year, so it has been really weird not having taken a vacation of any sort since October. Good luck on the flight. Long before I was pregnant I was always avidly reading articles about flying with kids because we are such big travelers. I hope the nursery set works out. I'm still on the hunt for a dresser. It is killing me I can't find what I want. I love a Dwell studio dresser but mama ain't got $1,000 to spend on a nursery dresser. I was tempted to ask my MIL when she offered to buy us whatever but a stroller is way more practical and responsible.

Erin: Thanks for sharing that's a cool site. I find a lot of the nursery sets have things I'd never use, like a diaper stacker. I've heard they are useless. I got two sheet sets at the Pottery Barn Outlet and registered for another and a crib skirt. Since it isn't safe to put blankets or bumpers in there, I think that'll do the trick.

Terri: great U/S. Dad's are funny.

I am very happy it is Friday. We have friends coming to stay with us for our local half marathon this weekend. It is the first time I haven't ran it since 2009 so I'm a little sad. If my RE hadn't wanted me to take the 10 week running break, I would've run it. But it put me too far behind in training. Should be fun to spectate for a change. Anyone have fun plans?


----------



## KrissyB

So I don't know if you other ladies have hit this, but at my clinic, when I see other RE's that aren't my regular one during monitoring, they're very dismissive of me. So I saw a different doc this morning for monitoring and he said "Yeah, let's say there's 6". I had another appointment for a water sonogram with my regular doc today, he looked and said that all 7 he had seen on Wednesday were still there. And all of them had grown. Which is a very different story (although I know technically only the difference of one). Anyway, feeling a bit better about things now. Plus my sonogram was clear and my hormone levels are going up, so all in all, still plenty of good news. But thank you all for the understanding and support :flower:

Terri - Love the little bean pic! Can't wait to see more as things move along :D

Erin - That site is awesome! Although I was a little sad not to be able to pick a yellow that's as vibrant as the yellow I painted my DDs nursery :) We went for a bold primary color look to the room.


----------



## JCM

Nice dot, Terri! Hahaha "her" I'm going with girl..

I thought I was going into labor this weekend! False alarm. On call dr says I'll probably be one of the lucky people that feel this for weeks. Yay.... It honestly felt like I was gonna start one of the most horrific periods of my life. The kind where you want to take a bottle of Advil. Then it let up, then came back. Back and forth back and forth. If it really escalates they won't stop labor which I am thrilled about. Tuesdays appt can't come soon enough! Hurry uppppp! Hope everyone had a nice weekend and sorry for praying for speedy time! ; )


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Jen, exciting! C'mon Tuesday!!

I went to the dentist last week and now I'm starting to get a cold sore. Usually I take medicine and it goes away pretty quickly, but now I can only take Abreva. *sigh* hopefully it won't stick around too long. I've had three cold sores in my life. One was really disgusting and the other one was more manageable (because of the meds). Hopefully this one will be manageable. Yuck. Looks like I won't be socializing at work this week. Hee hee. 

I'm learning how to score a baseball game with a scorecard. It's pretty fun. The Os are winning so far 10-0 against the Red Sox so I'm happy. Go Os.


----------



## KrissyB

JCM - If it helps ease your anxiety a little, I don't remember my contractions feeling anything like AF pains really. It was more like... someone throwing my uterus in a vice. A sharp constricting feeling, not so much a cramp (if that makes sense). To me, cramps are kind of achy and dull. Contractions were definitely uncomfortable but not achy - a little more like having the wind knocked out of you. Maybe everyone has a different experience though.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
I've got a case of the Mondays! Ha. Ugh. I wish I could've stayed home. Oh well.

I had a horrible dream last night. I had a dream that I had a tiny baby. I kept her in a sling and I kept forgetting she was there! I actually decided to go on a jog with her in it, then remembered I had to change her diaper. I pulled her out and she wasn't responding. Her head actually started getting bigger and bigger like a bubble, it popped and she was dead. Horrible. But it wasn't like a head though, it was literally a bubble, with colorful things in it and it just popped. So weird. But in my dream I was sooo upset and despondent. Ugh - made me wake up feeling kinda sad. Anyways, on that note! Sorry to share that awful dream...

Terri - cold sores are the worst. Loving your little blob though! 

BabyW- sounds like an awesome vacay! I'm jealous!

Krissy - your ER is coming fast! Woohoo!

Oh man Jen, Tuesday is almost here! Yayy!

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Ours was uneventful but relaxing.


----------



## ERosePW

Lady, what a crazy dream! I've had super weird dreams like that before, and I never know quite what to make of them. Sorry to hear you have a case of the Mondays. I do too. I'm leaving Thurs morning to Kentucky, so of course all I can think about are the things I need to get done before then.

Krissy, how are you doing with your meds? Retrieval coming up soon!!

terri, I totally feel ya on the cold sore. With any luck, this will be the last one you get (hopefully just triggered by irritation from the dentist or something). They've been vicious for me this entire pregnancy. I've always been prone to them, but not more than 1-2 a year. Ever since being prego, I've been fighting them off every other week! I use the topical Abreva and I take the amino acid L-Lysine. Works great to shorten healing time. I'm actually taking the Lysine daily now as a suppression dose, since they seem to just keep coming back. I read online many midwives who suggested that too, so I feel comfortable that it's safe. And it seems to be keeping them away.

Jen, how exciting that you're getting so close!! I can't wait! I know you are SOO ready to just have her out and in this world with you!

sars, how was your friends' visit this weekend? Sorry you couldn't run the marathon with them!

beagle, how's your trip going?? 

BabyW, thanks for the suggestion in Jamaica. Sounds like that one would even be good for kids with the Kids Camp. DH and I do a little bit of looking now and then for family friendly vacation spots outside of the US. We have a good grasp on what's here in the US, but we plan on traveling out of the country with our kiddo too, so we're just trying to get a jump on places to plan. :)

Well, not much new to report from me. For the last week or so I've been getting these moments of discomfort that feel similar to what Jen described... almost like I'm about to get a bad period. It doesn't worry me or anything, because I know there's a lot of stretching and expanding going on in there. But boy, is it uncomfortable for about 20-30 minutes! All else is well. My crib arrives today, yay! I think I'm buying my bedding from Burt's Bees Baby. They have cute stuff, plenty of gray, and reasonable prices. Hope everyone is doing great!

Has anyone heard from brighteyez, Libby, Weezy, or Praying? I originally had them down for April transfers, but when I hadn't seen them post for a while, I moved them to May (except brighteyez, because I thought hers was def April). I'm wondering if they'll be checking in again... I was considering removing them from the list since we haven't heard from them in a couple months, and since I honestly don't know if May is even right or not. I could just add them back if they check in to let us know their status.


----------



## beaglemom

Trip was exhausting. I actually called in this morning & said I was coming in a couple of hours late. Even my dogs were worn out...they wake up at 5 to eat...today they were still passed out at 7:30...they even slept through my 6:30 alarm.

Not much going on with me...takin goff Wed for my birthday. We plan to go all over & use my freebie coupons on food. And probably some shopping. I think we are headed to Myrtle Beach. I also have to renew my driver's license that morning...ugh...that's what I get for putting it off.


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-That is a crazy dream..I wonder what it's all about. It sounds like a balloon/bubble. And it is a little disconcerting. I have been having bizarro dreams lately too. I was thinking about starting a journal (on here) just so I can write about them. I rarely dream so it's interesting having dreams that I remember. I thought I was a good sleeper before, but now there is NO waking me up because my dreams are so intriguing. I also have a case of the Mondays...two more hours. *sigh*

ERose-Thanks for the tip on the L-Lysine. We'll see how things progress. This cold sore is definitely more manageable but I have been putting on Abreva like a champ. I hope I don't get any more. I saw Weezy on the 40+ thread, and she had a negative. Not sure if she's trying again. The others I don't know about, but I would say to remove them and then have LadySosa, Mrs W and Krissy. The others will come back if they feel like it, but it has been a while. If I don't talk to you before Thursday have a great trip!! I'm going to look at burts bees babies. That sounds like a nice site.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm still here following everyone's news but being a bit quiet. I'm due to cycle again in June/July xx


----------



## KrissyB

ERose - Still plugging away with the meds. Symptoms haven't been too bad, just a bit emotional and a bit achey. But as of yesterday the follies were still all fairly small (~14 mm) so I still have a little ways to go. ER should still be sometime this week though, just maybe not until the weekend.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-Are you still going in every other day, or are you on a daily schedule now? The average rate is about 1mm/day, so you'll be at 18mm in no time and then you'll trigger, right? Did they give you directions on how big they want them to be before trigger? Glad you're not feeling too bad. I just felt bloated, mostly. I wasn't really emotional.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - With my endo I'm bloated a good part of the time lol. I suppose that it has picked up again, but I hardly even notice anymore. As for the monitoring, I have been every other day, but my guess is that I'll start the daily appointments when I go in tomorrow. They said they were looking for the 18-20 mm range (probably trying to hold off to get as many to 18 as possible, since there aren't that many in there).


----------



## MrsL4

good luck this week krissy! grow eggiest grow!


----------



## sars930

Hello ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend! 

Jen: We're rooting for you and your little lady. It is almost Tuesday.

LadySosa: That is a disturbing dream. Isn't it funny how weird/bad dreams can put you in such a funk when you wake up? I've been having crazy vivid dreams with people I have not thought about or seen in years.

Terri: Are you still feeling well? Sorry about the cold sore they suck!

Erin: I really like the Burt's Bees stuff. Have an awesome trip.

Thanks for asking about my friends' visit. We had a great time. I'm close friends with the guy from college. He and DH get along well. I've hit it off with his fiancé, so a college friend turned into a couple friend. It was weird not running the race but fun to go out and spectate without having to run the thing. 

She was traveling for work so Mike went out to get us a baby gift on his own. The thought of him wandering through Babies 'R Us was endlessly amusing. He ended up doing good getting a big thing of Huggies wipes, Burt's Bee's Diaper cream, vitamins and a Nosefrida.

Krissy: Good luck this week. The end is in sight! Glad you're still feeling semi-normal.

AFM: I went to the dentist today and, lucky me, I've got pregnancy gingivitis. I have a Sonicare toothbrush and floss all the time. Now they want me to floss after every meal and use Listerine a few times a day. It is apparently quite common but it can get very bad. My hygienist told me she's had patients whose gums bleed when they talk! Sooo, I'll be flossing a lot to avoid that.

If you dog loving ladies could send my puppers some prayers I'd appreciate it. In the last few days he has started having some tremors in his back. We are going to the vet tomorrow night and I am really nervous something serious is wrong. He's still acting like his normal happy self but I can't help but fear something bad.

Hi to Booger, Amy, BabyW, KFS and JKB. Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## LadySosa

Awe I'm so sorry about your pup, Sars. :( poor little guy! He's in my prayers. Hopefully it is nothing too serious. How old is he?


----------



## sars930

Thanks Lady! We aren't sure he is a rescue. We adopted him in September 2012 and they estimated he was 3-4. So maybe 6-7?


----------



## sars930

Oh and Terri I meant to say I hope you're staying safe and no one you know has been affected by all that's going on in your lovely city.


----------



## terripeachy

Sars-I hope your puppy is ok. I said a little prayer for him last night too. The city is a mess. The people in the bad areas are looting their own neighborhoods and it's so dumb. What does that have to do with a man being killed under police custody? It's ruining everything. First the March for the Animals was cancelled and now the Orioles games this week are either going to be relocated or postponed, and they are just causing an inconvenience for people who live and work in the city. Luckily, my hubs nor I work in the city, but still...We love it here, and this just puts a really bad light on our city. The crazy thing is that if they were looting and carrying on in the nice neighborhoods would the police try to stop the rioters? I have no idea, and I hate to think about that. I only know one person who lives sort of near the looted area, but I haven't been able to catch up with them. Hopefully they went to stay with other family members. 

I started a journal (see my signature). I am feeling fine so far. I think I may start rinsing with my mouthwash a little more too. I do not want anything to go wrong with my teeth. My dentist told me that my new blood pressure medicine may cause my gums to be puffy, so a little extra mouthwash can't hurt. I floss all the time (I have a few small gaps), but a rinse isn't a bad idea.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yoohoo?? I haven't seen or heard anything from you so I hope you're doing ok. <3

beagle-How was your vacation? I hope you made it up to PA/MD and back without problems.


----------



## beaglemom

Everything was fine. My sister is not near any of that stuff that is going on so that's good.

So short rant...my phone is screwy at work...so they are sending me parts...god forbid someone actually come out to look at it or order a new phone...they are freakin OLD. Anyways...instead of switching out my phone while I wait for parts, I switched to a desk no one uses...right in front of my desk. So my boss is giving me a hard time...telling me how easy it is to switch phones. What is the big deal? I am still here...still nearby...calm down. I don't want to go through all the efort to switch my phone & then it still doesn't work. My only regret is this screen is smaller so I may have a headache later.

So tomorrow is my birthday...so excited to spend the day with my husband...but it is supposed to be high 60s & rainy...yuck.

Terri - I hope all your friends in MD are safe. I hate to see such violence happening.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm here, I'm here! Sometimes I pop on and then forget to post but I guess it HAS been a while, huh? I can't believe the craziness that's going on in your city. I'm glad to hear that you're not working right in the middle of it. Ooh - and I can't wait to check out your journal. How are you feeling?

JCM - The big appt is today, right? I hope that you're off of bed-rest so you can get moving and get that baby out! :)

LadySosa - That sounds like an awful dream. I've had some scary dreams involving babies like that, too. I guess it's just our anxiety coming through our dreams, right? 

Sars - Prayers are coming for your poor pup. It's so awful when our pets are sick, right? Thinking happy thoughts only. Sorry about the gingivitis, too. Ugh - what a pain.

Beagle - Happy almost Birthday!

Hi everyone else! Nothing much to report here. I'm going to register for my shower this weekend. Shopping's not really my thing so hopefully we'll be in and out. :) It's supposed to be beautiful out this weekend so I'd love to do something outdoors.


----------



## KrissyB

Hey Terri - Glad to hear you're not near harms way. It's just awful the light this is casting on Baltimore, and really on the police reform movement in general - when it's just a bunch of punks who don't represent either. Hopefully it'll wind down now.

AFM - I'm up to every day monitoring! I'll most likely trigger tomorrow or Thursday. I've got EIGHT follicles (I picked up another one) ranging from 19-11 mm (most around 16), so we'll see how the next few days go! FXed :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yes, it has been a while, silly! That's awesome that you're registering this weekend. Where are you going? We used to have a babies r us nearby and whenever I had to go in there it was so overwhelming, and I had a list of things to buy. I can't imagine going through the store picking stuff out for others to buy. You'll do great though, I'm sure. 

Krissy-See..we told you not to worry so much about your follicles. And you may have even more once you trigger. What meds are you taking again?

Jen-Hope your appointment today goes exactly as planned. What if you end up having the baby tonight!? I meant tomorrow on Beagle's bday. That would be awesome. hee hee.

beagle-Glad you had a nice visit and hopefully your boss will ease up on you for the rest of the afternoon. What a jerk he is sometimes. And happy birthday. Hope you guys have fun things planned even if it is rainy. When does your pool open?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jen you just brought back labor memories. It started out like period cramps then they got more intense, then it felt like someone was twisting my mid section or wringing it like a washcloth. The creshendo of pain is intense, but keep this in mind...there is an end to it. A glorious, wonderful, blissful, euphoric end and it is beyond worth it. Despite my nightmare of a delivery, I was ready to do it all over again 2 days later. The pain will never go on forever, it will come and go and if your water breaks and your Dr is like mine, they never go past 24hrs from when it broke. Just remember that if you are getting an epidural it will take a while. They need to get at least a half a bag of saliene in you before the anesthesiologist will do the epidural. Then it takes at least 10 min to start to kick in. So if your pain is a 7, it can get to a 10+ very fast, take that into account when they ask if you want one. And just b/c you're ready, doesn't mean they can get to you fast...you might be waiting for they to administer it to other women. 

Erin, other family friendly vacations are El Conquistador/Las Casitas in Puerto Rico, Atlantis in the Bahamas and check out the family section on Tripadvisor. I took into consideration dh's desire to be right on a swimmable beach, our need for more than 1 room....what would we do when Jack goes to sleep and we can't even watch TV? Washer/dryer in the unit means I can pack less for us, and a kitchen means we don't have to spend money on every meal at a restaurant. We can make some meals and store stuff for Jack to eat. It took a lot of searching to realize that while we wanted a nice property, accomodations, amenities...we didn't need to have a BLT Steak on the premises...it would be lost on a 16mo old. We are the types that come back from avacation talking about the views, the beach, and how relaxing it was. If it was just the 2 of us, we would splurge more on the high end extras...and to be honest at 28 weeks prego I am not looking to get too dressy every night or sit at a bar until the wee hours. 

On a happy baby front, Jack is talking more and giving kisses!!! He is repeating more words and asking for things he wants like apples, bottle...he was running all over the place at the restaurant for the baptism yesterday. We got to the church 5min late (thanks Mom for the wrong address), Jack slept the whole ride there and we spent 2.5hrs at the restaurant. I spent half that time holding my nephew so my brother and SIL could mingle and eat. It was a brutal ride back but dh did a great job keeping Jack entertained. All in, 5 hrs in the car for 3hrs at the baptism. We are all exhausted today. It was so good to see my nephew, he's gotten so big!! Jack kept wanting to touch his face and was very interested in who Mama was holding. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## sars930

Terri, glad to hear you're out of the thick of things and don't have to drive in. I imagine it is making getting around difficult. Most of my friends moved to Baltimore after college so I have many a fond memory of visits and races. I had no idea how hilly it was until I ran the Under Armour half. 

I was watching the news last night and it just made me sad. The mayor was talking about how long they had to fight to ever get that CVS. Just a shame because it hurts those who live there.

I'm looking forward to following along in your journal.

KFS:Good luck registering! We actually got started a week ago at Buy Buy Baby. After about an hour my brain was mush. Every decision seems so fraught. Like you're going to ruin your baby's life if.you.don't.get.the.right.towel. I'm terribly indecisive if you can't tell. Where are you going? I went with Amazon and Buy Buy Baby.

Terri, I don't know if you have a Buy Buy Baby near you but I found it less overwhelming than Babies 'R Us.

Beagle: I hope your day improves and you have a fabulous birthday tomorrow. Birthdays are the best. 

Krissy: yay for more follicles and a trigger. I remember these last few days were when I started getting super uncomfortable.

Jen: Good luck today!

Thanks for the good thoughts about Fen. We go in at 5:45 tonight. I have a meeting for work after. I hope I'm not a crying mess. He is acting normal so I'm hoping it is like a pulled muscle.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - I'm on Follistim, Menopur, and Ganirelix (antagonist protocol), and I'll be doing a Lupron trigger when the time comes.


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy - great news on the follies.

Sars - I you dog is in good spirits, that is a GREAT thing. Especially i he is eating & drinking. I am sure he is ine & just needs some meds.

kfs - I found registering online easier. And a lot of sites like Target & Amazon give you a list to go by which I ound very helpful.

My pool is blue now but cloudy. I am hoping to be swimming next week i the weather keeps warming up. My liner is a darker blue so it warms up a little faster.

The boss is not being too awful...I just want him to leave me alone. Me switching desks does not affect him. Bleh! And he is also complaining because the table in our file room was switched out. I didn't see him volunteering to talk to the workers to make decisions. And besides he NEVER cracks a file...very rare. Anyways...not worrying about it...just ready or my day off tomorrow.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & jen...whether your baby is born on my bday or a week or so later...good luck on a Taurus baby!!! Especially considering the hard time she has already given you :)


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! 

Jen - I'm so excited to see your little sweetie! Any day now:)

SARS- thoughts and prayers for your pup. Glad he seems to be feeling better today! 

Terri- I'm loving dots pic:) still so happy for you. Hope things calm down for your city:( 

Krissy- yay for 8 follies! Almost trigger time. I've got everything crossed for you.

Kfs- good luck registering! It can be overwhelming for sure. 

Beagle- glad you and babyw- had nice, safe trips! 

Had my anatomy scan today and everything checked out great. Praise God!! The tech switched over to 4d for a moment. I will try to change my avatar pic to one of them. She kept turning on us so no good face shots and the tech said my placenta is anterior so it made it hard to get a good shot as well but I'm so happy she is doing well now! They lowered my b/p meds because my pressures have been consistently low. But otherwise just another checkup in one month.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news jkb!! The picture looks really cool.

Jen-Yeah for a Taurus baby!! Loyal as the day as long, but also stubborn too. hee hee. We like to get what we want. hee hee.

Krissy-Gotcha. That's basically the same protocol that I did. Woop woop.


----------



## beaglemom

I am a Taurus & a red head...double trouble!


----------



## sars930

JKB: What an awesome photo! Glad everything is looking perfect. You deserve some calm.

BabyW: Yay for nephew cuddles. That's great you got to spend some quality time with him after such a drive.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> JKB: What an awesome photo! Glad everything is looking perfect. You deserve some calm.
> 
> BabyW: Yay for nephew cuddles. That's great you got to spend some quality time with him after such a drive.

I hope your pup is ok. It's so hard to see animals suffer and not know what it is.

Jkb, yeah for all being ok!! I love the pic!!! Looking good Mama, looking good!

Terri, my heart breaks for you and the people of Baltimore. It's awful how a few can ruin a city for so many hard working people. Ray Lewis video is great and I hope more influential figures come forward and speak directly to the youth. This is no solution and will only ruin their lives and deepen the anger when they get caught. I hope the violence ends and the healing can begin.


----------



## MrsL4

Krissy - out of curiosity, would you mind sharing how often your appointments were? 
I am in the TWW for my third IUI....scheduled for IVF next cycle if this is a no go. 
My clinic does cycle IVF so they estimated starting the medicines around May 29, and egg retrieval is around June 8.

I work a rather time consuming job (with some nights and some weekends).....so I am trying to figure out how I can load my June schedule. 

Once you start the medicine, when do they do the first ultrasound? And now you mentioned daily ultrasounds?

I know you aren't doing a fresh transfer....but it seems like once the egg retrieval is done, there isn't much (maybe labs) until egg transfer, either 3 or 5 depending.


----------



## beaglemom

Mrs L my clinic opens pretty early so I was able to get in and out and to work by 9. That's with an hour commute. The appts are really short.


----------



## terripeachy

MrsL-once you have retrieval, you just take oral meds (most likely) and they may call you with reports on fertilization daily or every other day or what have you. Then they'll call and tell you when you should go in for transfer. 

Once I started stimming I had appointments a few days after the first meds, and then they were every other day, and once my follicles got a certain size, I started going in daily. I start my workday at 7, so on the days I had an appointment, I would get to work at 7:30-7:45. I always made the earliest appointments though.


----------



## MrsL4

Thank you guys! Sounds like it is pretty manageable


----------



## JCM

Awwww sars, sorry about Fen. My dog had parvo (and survived) but I was a mess for those 9 days. Hope he gets better! 

So funny Terri, I was just in the kitchen taking all of my pills and I hear DH say "so for the first time ever in mlb, they're playing a game and the city isn't invited" I said oh no that's Terris team!!!! Then I remembered to check in here. I literally know nothing about baseball teams except you like the Os and beagle likes Derek jeter. That's all I've got. Haha! I'm glad you're not in the middle of it but you're right, so dumb that they're ruining their own neighborhoods. What a joke. There's a funny video of a mom catching her son rioting so she screams at him telling him to get his ass home. Geez! 

Kfs, good luck with registering. It took me a couple trips because I was overwhelmed. 

Happy birthday Eve, Beagle! 

BabyW, I'm definitely getting an epidural as soon as I can get it. 

My appt today was good. I'm thinning out or slightly effaced apparently and just barely dialated. I'm off of bed rest and I can have privileges to walk for 15 minute walks for my exercise. Yay! Unfortunately, I may contract on and off like this with cramping and back pain til she comes. But my dr was very clear on what I'm waiting for, a water breaking or horrible horrible contracting pain consistently every 4-5 minutes. She said the kind where I can barely talk to DH to tell him what's wrong with me. Lol seems clear to me! She's expecting to see me more dialated in 2 weeks. So I'll guess I'll have a baby at 37 or 38 weeks at the end of May. Which works perfectly with my schedule for my stepkids and summer. Their mom is going to take them for extended time while I get to spend time getting to know my little babe. I'm feeling more calm about everything now that I know what to expect. My body is definitely cleaning itself out for preparation though. Let me tell you, everything is leaking! Lol! My boobs started leaking, discharge is more watery and frequent and BMs twice a day. I keep thinking I hope I'm all cleaned out by the time I have to push. Haha I've always told DH that's he's giving me an enema before we go to the hospital so I can relieve myself beforehand. I'm such a control freak!!


----------



## JCM

Oh funny story...
So my two small dogs go out to pee and I'm watching to make sure they go and Mac starts to pee on a bush so I tell him good boy. Carl apparently (yes, I named him Carl) didn't want to wait to use that exact same bush so he runs under Mac and pees on it too. During this Mac is peeing on top of Carl. I'm like oh come on!!! Carl runs over to me jumping on me with his wet pee body. Gross. I just had to give them baths and I'm so out of breath. Is this motherhood? Lol! I need a bottle of wine!


----------



## sars930

hahah Jen. Dogs love to get one up on each other. You're getting so close!

Our visit to the vet went OK today. Of course Fen had stopped twitching when we got there but I luckily took a video of it. Our vet was completely perplexed by it because he has no fever, is acting normal and there's nothing showing up wrong in the physical exam. She wants to do some research tonight and call us tomorrow. She told us we have a physically healthy dog with an odd tremor. I really trust her. She went to UPenn for veterinary school, which is supposed to be one of the best in the country.

So, I hope we get some answers.

I'm so excited one of my best friends, who moved to Chicago, is flying out tomorrow to surprise me. My husband and her had to ruin the surprise because I got scheduled to work tomorrow night. I haven't seen her since July. She's arranged it to coincide with our running club, which she started.

Happy almost birthday Beagle!


----------



## KrissyB

MrsL - I went in on day 2, day 5 and then every other day until day 11, then I had to go in three days in a row. So I went in on days 2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13... and retrieval will be day 15. I think I responded a bit on the slow side though so you could easily have less every other days. And yes, this was all for the stim/retrieval. Then I'll have a cycle completely off to recover, and I'm not sure what the transfer cycle looks like but I think it's similar to an IUI or monitored intercourse cycle.

AFM - This is all such a roller coaster! So I still have the 8 follies, and they're all growing, but the big ones are growing much faster. I have 4 that are ~20 mm (and the others are ~13mm and up), so we're doing the Lupron trigger tonight and retrieval on Friday. My RE said he'll be happy if we have 4 mature eggs... which doesn't sound like a lot (or enough) to me, but I'm trying not to panic until we're through it and we know what we have. Now DH and I just have to sit down and figure out how many embryos we think it's worth doing PGS on or not. 
Oh... and NOW I'm getting uncomfortable. Really uncomfortable. And I prefer not (and more or less am unable) to wear pants lol. Thank goodness for elastic waist skirts.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies,
I've been a little MIA lately, missin y'all! I'll check in in the morning with a longer post. Tried to check in earlier but the board was "closed for maintenance!" Sars- so glad Fen is okay. Amy- how u doing lady? Thinking of you. Terri- stay safe in Baltimore! Jen- you're so close! And lol about your pup peeing on the other. Dogs are so goofy. Beagle- happy bday! Krissy- GL on trigger! You'll have relief soon enough. :)

Work has been really busy lately so I haven't had much time to check in! Also lately it seems TTC has not been top of mind. I wish it were, but still waaaiitting....have a great night all!


----------



## terripeachy

Finally, I can get back on this site from my computer!
Happy belated birthday, Beagle! 

LadySosa-Good to keep yourself distracted. Time flies by much faster that way.

Jen-Dogs are hilarious. When I was watching my friend's small yorkie/bichon mix he would lift his leg as HIGH as it could go to be the highest pee-er. hee hee. (peer?). Little did he know that Fun pees like a girl dog. It's because his right leg was broken and I guess he couldn't/can't really lift it up to pee, and he couldn't lift up the other one because his right leg was unstable. Other dogs may make fun of him, but he doesn't care. So two more weeks to go, huh? Hopefully it'll go by quickly. Keep walking...my sister did laps at the mall to bring on labor so it can't hurt.

Krissy-Oh, they are making you take a cycle off to do a frozen transfer? Interesting..I guess if you have to take a break, when your second AF gets here, you'll start taking meds (I took a shot of delestrogen every three days, and PIO shots every day) to build your insides back up to be ready for transfer. You'll probably do something similar. So excited for your retrieval!

:wave: to everyone else! :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...thanks for the birthday wishes. We had fun...went to Myrtle Beach in the rain to shop & see how much free b-day food we could eat. Needless to say, I slept the 2 hrs back home.

My boy dogs usually peed like girls...not sure if it has anything to do with being fixed. Sometimes my boy tries to lift his leg but he pees forever so I think he gets tired. So my 3 legged pees like a boy...usually on the side he is missing a leg...so his little nub lifts a little. When we first got him he would sometimes use the other side so he would literally be on 2 legs! So funny. But over time he has gained wait...mostly muscle...takes a lot to walk on 3 legs. So now he usually uses the side missing the leg.

Oh & my husband got me an interesting gift. Sometimes it upsets me because he thinks too hard or gets me things he likes. We have a big 55 gallon tank for tropical fish. I always wanted oscars but they are sort of vicious. So I got a 29 gallon tank but learned it is too small for them. So I did goldfish instead. I could never get them to stay alive. Goldfish are very dirty & create a lot of waste. So anyways...my husband transferred it in to a reptile house. Here is his thinking...my pool filter always has frogs in it...mostly dead. Well we had a cool bright green one with darker green spots. My stupid cat scratched him. He looked so cool. But then I found him in the filter :( So my husband knows when I see a frog I want to catch it & hold it. So he did this for me. Very sweet but also very surprising. So now I am all concerned if we are allowed to catch frogs & domesticate them. But if we can't I can always buy at the pet store. So is it exciting. He did all the research on them & everything.

I also mentioned mother's day to him. I didn't mention to you guys...I didn't want to sound like one of those girls. But I really want a mom day gift. I wish fathers day was first to set the example. I was so nervous he wouldn't think about it so i just decided to ask him what he was getting me. I didn't want to sound like one of those women who just need gifts because I'm not. We really do b-day & Christmas & never anything big. He asked about mom necklaces but said kids should do that. So I am nervous still.  I want something MOM...not just a gift on mom day. But we shall see I guess.

I think for fathers day I will get him a new Yankee hat (he needs one). I will get it embroidered with Dad & a smaller one embroidered with son.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Wait..so he got you the two toned green frog? Or he changed the 29 gallon tank to a reptile tank? I'm confused. hee hee. I hope he gets you something cool with MOM on it, whatever it is. Wouldn't it be funny if he got you a Yankees hat that says Mom? That would be adorable for your whole family to wear.

Jen-Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, thanks for thinking of me regarding the baseball game. It was definitely a sight to see with no fans in the stadium. The game was 2hours long and went by so fast. I'm also glad we won too. Can you imagine losing in your own stadium with no fans?

sars-Glad your dog seems to be ok even though he still has those tremors. Luckily it's nothing serious (for now). And that is so nice that your bestie is coming to visit. Fun times!!!

And I thought you girls would like this. There is a retirement party at work, so I'm making spinach/artichoke dip in the crock pot AT WORK. The whole area is about to start smelling very soon. HA!!HA!! I had to stir it a few minutes ago, and I gave it a quick taste. Yum yum.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - yeah, they have one down cycle to let your ovaries and hormone levels balance back out. Still not sure what it'll look like med-wise, but I think I get more details tomorrow after the retrieval.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - he switched my fish tank to a reptile tank. No frog yet. We are going to try to catch one...hopefully with all the rain we had.

I am saying this PURELY a baseball fan...not making light of the political stuff going on in Baltimore. But it was a sad sight seeing that empty ball field. We couldn't watch it but we did see some pics. I think there was a home run ball just sitting in the stands the whole game. That must have been so weird for the players & announcers. Bruce was listening to the Yankee game on our way home...kind of wish we were listening to Baltimore. Of course A-Rod screwed us up in the 13th inning. Double play...ugh. He has never been one to play well under pressure.


----------



## terripeachy

The MLB and other sports are on such specific time schedules, that to the normal person, you'd think 'Ok, we'll just make a doubleheader on such and such day and be done with it' but apparently, changing schedules/locations/dates is a really big deal. I don't understand it. I'm glad they still had the game because of all the scheduling, but I think they could've moved the game to DC (the Nationals are out of town until next Monday, apparently), but whatever. Supposedly, the TB Rays are going to play up here at some point and it will be their home game like this weekend's game are in their stadium but we are the home team.

The announcers were whispering sometimes because they were like 'they can probably hear us!' I also heard that the players in one dugout could hear the players in the other dugout. It had to be so strange.


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh that's not good when trying to make plays if the other team can hear you. I think the thing with baseball is they play SO MANY games...it would be hard to reschedule...and the traveling schedule is probably just as tight.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jen you are getting so close! I started bouncing on an exercise ball to encourage baby to come down and go head down around 36 weeks. I think that and acupuncture helped get things moving. Your story made me laugh...I was getting Jack undressed for his bath and he peed on me, the changing table, floor...I was caught off guard so I screamed. Jack got scared and started crying. I felt so bad and picked him up, put him into the bath and then showered myself. Yes this is motherhood and you will become desensitized to all kinds of things. The worst so far was chaging Jack's dirty diaper when he was a few months old and he started going #2 again and I had to catch it with wipes. Thankfully nursing diapers don't really smell. It won't be long until you get to hold your little one.

How are you doing Krissy? It shouldn't be too much longer for feeling uncomfortable. I got relief after I triggered. Don't worry about quantity, it's the quality that matters.

Terri how are you doing?

Beagle my Grandmother is in MB, I hope you had a nice time and celebrated your bday right.

How is everyone else, Sars, Booger, Lady, Erin, Mrs L, Jkb, Kfs...

I am experiencing baby brain this week. I forgot my wallet at work, I walked out of the drug store without paying for bubbles for Jack, so I am making lists on my phone. I am almost prepared for our trip next Thurs. I coordinated with a company in the Keys to rent a crib, high chair, and beach toys for Jack. The car service will pick us up with a car seat, and Hertz will also provide us one in Miami. We will only have to travel with an unbrella stroller that we can gate check. I am borrowing a dvd player and dvd's from a friend and bringing my Mac Book for the flight. I hope b/t dh and I we can carry-on bags with enough stuff to keep Jack entertained. I am so ready to get away from work and this toxic individual. I really am done with the bs and hope I can make a move after my leave. It's pure dysfunction and life is too short to stay in it.

On the baby girl front, I have my glucose test tomorrow and a vax appt for Jack. I scheduled his 18mo appt well visit for June...where did the time go!!! We rented a 10ft box truck for Sat and will be picking up the nursery furniture. The seller threw in a glider so I can keep ours in our den and 1 in the nursery. So all in, for a dresser/changing table, armoire, crib, and glider, $1000 all Bellini furniture in white. I am looking for a soft sage/mint green for the walls with all the white furniture and simple bedding and accents in pink. So it looks like the nursery will be almost done before I've had a chance to truly purge my closets and basement which is fine. Having the nursery furniture all set will take the pressure off. And just in time a friuend gave us several bags of toddler 2 clothes for Jack. We really haven't had to buy much for him which has been awesome b/c I hate to shop. I hope I can find someone with girls to do the same! Anytime I can save myself a trip to a store I am all for it. I even bought Jack's rash guard from amazon instead of a store that was 2 miles away!

Thursday cannot come fast enough!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

I just watched the saddest video on FB...ao now for the past 2 hours I have been dying to get home to kiss my pups & play with my tripawd & his favorite toy. I apologize in advance for the video...you may cry if you decide to watch it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMs7dkdO4YY


----------



## JCM

I'll try anything so if anyone needs me I'll be on an exercise ball. I may give my acupuncture guy a call too! Good idea!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone...

I just wanted to check in and say hi to everyone. I'm sorry I've been MIA, I just needed to take a break. 

Terri - I've been thinking about you with all that is going on in Baltimore. Such a sad situation all around.

So I got my results back from the fetus tissue testing. So the baby was a girl (which makes me want to cry just knowing that) and she had Turners Syndrome. So my body obviously knew there was a problem and stopped the pregnancy. It is caused by a missing chromosome and they were even able to tell that the chromosome was missing on the paternal side (and we're always blaming the egg lol). This is also something they would have picked up with a PGS screening (which I've already told you guys I've regretted not doing). So now I just have to decide whether I want to go through this all over again and include the PGS testing this time. All the embryos I had were transferred and they either didn't implant and the ones that did implant obviously weren't normal, so I just fear we'll do this whole thing again and won't have any embryos come back normal. Also it's weird because I really didn't think about the fact that the sperm might be the cause for an abnormal embryo. But it surely can so no wonder only 50% or less embryos come back normal (especially in us older gals). This realization only increases my worry. *sigh*


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Amy!! I've been wondering how you were doing. I'm still, so, so sorry. :hugs:

Now, reading your post made me feel more positive because you can do it again, have PGS done and they will know specifically what to look for. You have a reason why this happened twice! It's not unexplained. I think that if you can afford to do it again, you have to go for it! The odds are in your favor at this point. I also think you should do research on Turner's and find out the probability as to whether it will always show up in your hubs sperm or not. The way they make the women sound like the problem all the time absolutely kills me. I hate that it's always our fault. Anyway, I'm glad you got some sort of closure and can now decide what's best for your future. I'll back you with whatever you decide but I am really, really confident that you'll be a mom in the near future. I believe it with all my heart. Love ya!


----------



## JCM

Hi Amy! We've missed you!!! 
That is exactly what happened to my girlfriend. Baby girl with turners syndrome. She had the 10 week blood test and got her results back as she was losing her baby. Heartbreaking. Guess what? She got pregnant 2 months later naturally with a totally healthy pregnancy. I'm agreeing with Terri. You'll be a mom for sure and PGS is a great idea. Of course whatever you decide I support. Glad to hear from you!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy glad you have some answers. Is there a way to know if the sperm will always be abnormal? I think it was a fluke thing. If you can make it happen do it again. I so wish pgs was more common. I think those of us who did it were glad we did.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - So good to hear from you. I'm so sorry that you had to find out that the baby was a girl but I'm glad to hear that they had an explanation for you. I absolutely 100% agree with everything that Terri said. I think having an explanation for what has happened is a blessing in a way. You know what to research and you can make a much stronger plan if you should decide to try again. If you have the resources and emotional strength, I would ABSOLUTELY move forward. Love you girl.

JCM - That's so great that you're off of bed rest. You're so close! I hope the on and off cramping isn't too bad. And that's great about your step-kids. It'll be easier for you to have some alone time with your little one. :)

Sars - Any more news about your pup? Hope all is OK.

Krissy - I had the same situation when I was stimming, where some follies were growing at a much faster rate. I'm sure you'll have some strong ones at your retrieval tomorrow. What time's the retrieval? Good luck!!

LadySosa - I agree with Terri. Keep yourself distracted and enjoy things like wine and caffeine. :)

Terri - It was funny listening to all of the O's players describing how crazy that game was - how they could hear the press box and so many other things that they normally can't. :) Hey - when's your next appt anyway????

Babyw - Good luck at your glucose test tomorrow. Mine's in a few weeks. That's great about the furniture! Post some pics after you get everything set up. Oh - and so jealous of your trip. Sounds great.

Beagle - Hope you get something cute for mom's day. :)

So, I woke up with strong pains in my lower abdomen 2 nights in a row. I went to the doc two days ago just to be sure and they said it's probably just round ligament pain and that it's right in the area where the baby's head is. It was so painful though and it was only happening in the middle of the night. Thankfully, last night nothing happened so hopefully it was just the stretching. I DID find out that my placenta moved BACK again so I still have placenta previa even though they cleared me at my previous appt. They're not worried but I'm back to no BDing for another month until my next appt. Grrrrr. 

So, what's everyone doing this weekend? I'm checking out a restaurant tonight as a potential place to have my mom's 70th birthday party. We booked a place that we weren't that thrilled about but now we're really having second thoughts. Also, I was supposed to register with my sister tomorrow but her son's sports schedule was shifted around so not sure what we're doing yet. I really just want to relax and enjoy the weather. Supposed to be beautiful.


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I cannot believe how far along you are now. Just seems so recent you were only 12 weeks & having all that bleeding.

My husband wants to take pics in Wilson NC. There was a man named Vollis Simpson who made Whirligigs. They made a park for him...it is really cool. So on the way we are stopping at several spots to look at sights. I think I told you guys we love using roadsideamerica.com to see unusual stuff on our road trips. Then we will stop at a place there for bbq I found on roadfood.com. On the way back we pass an outlet so I want to go there for a little bit.

All my furniture is put together & painted except my crib. The crib does not need paint though. He has a few pieces of quarter round to put down to finish the flooring & we will be done. Then it is basically just setting up. I also need to buy some things for a cool shelving idea I have. I am so excited to start all this. And especially to get all the baby stuff in his room finally.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Your round ligament pain sounds scary. Or maybe the baby was turning around. Hopefully that's the last of that nonsense. Sorry about the placenta previa again. Ugh!! That has to be so frustrating.

beagle-Your weekend trip sounds like a lot of fun. I didn't watch the sad video. And awesome news about everything baby being just about complete. Woohoo! Are you anywhere near Love Valley, NC? Just curious.

No big weekend plans for me. My husband's goddaughter's bday party is tomorrow,but we are only obligated to go for cake and ice cream. I'm fine with that. hee hee. Tonight, no plans -probably just sleeping/watching tv/reading and then on Sunday, no plans. I'm telling you, my life sure is boring without motorcycle riding. :cry: My next appointment is on Monday, so I'm looking forward to that and hearing a heartbeat.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Sheesh I am falling behind! 

Amy - so good to hear from you. I'm sorry you found out that it was a girl, I can imagine that was heartbreaking. :( I agree with the others, at least you have some answers, and you know it will be something that PGS will catch. You can do it lady! Your ultimate goal is to be a mommy, keep your eyes on the prize. :) We'll all be here for you for the journey again.

AFM, I had a little "run-in" with boss yesterday. It got ugly and I cried. She can be really cruel. But I'm glad I stood up for myself. So anyways I left yesterday afternoon all tears, then I went to p/u my hubby. He was so sweet. In the past he takes on this stance of "suck it up" or he gets worried that I'm going to get myself fired, so I am always afraid to talk to him about work troubles. But I couldn't believe how supportive he was! I told him the entire story and he completely sided with me and just said, 'start looking for a new job. You can do this. You are better than this.' It meant SO much to me to have those words of encouragement. So anyways, needless to day it will be a little tense around my workplace today. Having all glass walls in the office means EVERYONE can see you crying as they walk by. ugh.


----------



## jkb11

Amy- sending hugs to you. I'm sorry this has been such a hard journey for you so far. I'm glad you have an answer but understand that doesn't help the pain from your loss. Allow yourself time to process everything and you will know ultimately which path you will be at peace taking. We are here for you. Love and prayers<3


Lady - sorry things are tense at work, I agree with your hubby. You deserve to be valued and don't let people disrespect you. Hope you have a good day despite the boss.

Kfs- glad the pains didn't come back last night. It's crazy how things can vary from day to day. You're getting close! Sorry no baby dancing for you but it will be worth it soon.

Baby w- your trip sounds awesome. Hope y'all have a blast! Does the ob put any restrictions on traveling when we are closer to delivery? Seems like there were some with my son but he's turning 11 next week and I don't remember so far back.


----------



## beaglemom

terri - I am in Fayetteville...it is more central but close to the coast. What's in Love Valley? We will be driving near there when we go to the mountains on vacation. I forgot to mention...2 weeks ntil vacation with my pups! So excited!

Unfortunately the ligament pain is just a thing that happens. Terri - you will be experiencing it soon. It can be scary when you aren't sure what's happening.

Lady - sorry about your rough day but glad you stood up to her. And glad your husband was supportive. My husband hates when my boss stresses me out.


----------



## sars930

Pretty busy at work so I'm not all caught up but Amy it is so good to hear from you!!! I'm so sorry about your baby girl. It is amazing how your body figures these things out. I'm glad you've gotten answers. My RE had me undergo really thorough genetic testing to find out if I was a carrier of anything. It was just a blood draw. I don't know much about Turner's and if it can be tested. But just a thought. Sending you lots of good thoughts and vibes 
Hi to everyone else. I'll catch up later this afternoon.


----------



## KrissyB

6 eggs retrieved... only 2 fertilized. Trying desperately to not give up all hope. I guess at this point we at least don't have to worry about paying for PGS. It is what it is now. Friday I find out how they grew.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-you are not going to do testing on 2? You can't give up yet! Moni only had one and now she has a healthy baby boy so everything is not lost just yet. Why do you have to wait until Friday? If they are waiting to see if they make it to blastocyst stage, that would happen on Wednesday (5 days after retrieval). I'll keep you and your embies in my prayers today. 

Beagle-Love Valley is the smallest town in NC. I did a moto. contest where I had to go to the smallest town in so many states in order to get a trophy and Love Valley was your state's small town. It used to be a hippie commune in the 70s but now it's kind of like a small western town. After a certain point, you can't bring your car onto the property and you have to travel by foot or horse. The day I was there, I sat and talked to the mayor and had an iced tea. It was just a cool, little place, but I couldn't go very far on an iron horse! Hee hee. You would probably not be impressed, I just wondered if you had been there. 

I ran some errands today and now I'm tired. That's where you'll find me these days; just snoozing on the couch. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - Yeah, I think they told me I'd know BY Friday, because they check either on day 5 or 6 depending on how they're doing (so Wednesday or Thursday). What do you ladies think about testing two (or less). I mean there's nothing specific we're screening for, it's just to make sure they're worth implanting, and pricewise, if we only have 2 blasts, it's certainly not cost-effective.


----------



## jkb11

Krissy- sorry you only had two fertilize but, as mentioned quality over quantity!!! I'm staying positive for you. Prayers for those two embies to grow nice and strong! I personally would not do Pgs for two with no reasoning such as multiple losses.... I say put them both back and hope for twins:) baby dust to you<3


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy I say skip pgs and put them both in. Not worth the money for 2. And I'm a pgs advocate. 

Terri you should find me on fb. You'd be surprised what we find interesting. My day today was full of "lame" stuff. That town sound cool. May have to look in to it.


----------



## jkb11

I just re read what I had posted! I meant would NOT. Not sure if I just left it off or was auto corrected. Sorry for any confusion. I edited it;)


----------



## terripeachy

I was just asking Krissy. Cheap me wouldn't do pgs either. Hee hee. I had three and put them back without PGS so it's totally up to you. I would save my money and hope for twins! I see what you're saying about knowing by Friday. 

So now that you have to wait a month, are you on any meds now or just waiting for AF to get here?

Beagle-ha ha about seeing lame stuff today. Well, it's better than nothing and it's always an adventure. Waaahh!! I want to go riding so badly. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

How was everyone's weekend?

ERose-How are your girlfriends doing?

Booger-Yoohoo? Havent heard from you in a while.

JCM-Did you have your baby over the weekend?

BabyW-Hope you are enjoying your vacation.

LadySosa-How are things?

Saturday, I went to my husband's goddaughter's bday party this weekend for cake/ice cream. It was fine, and we were able to watch the Kentucky Derby. Short and sweet. We also stopped in Babies R Us after lunch on Saturday just to look around. We mostly looked at the travel systems. Meh. hee hee. Everything is so expensive, but they have nice colors and they look great. Yesterday I went to the SPCA to get Fun's nails clipped and they cut one too short, so he was bleeding all over the place when we got home. He's better now. I was going to adopt him but there were too many people there since it was a nice day. I'll go back on Tuesday and finish up his paperwork. He needs to stay with us. hee hee. I think all three of us are excited about this new turn of events. :dog:


----------



## beaglemom

Hey everyone. I had a pretty good weekend. Went exploring on Saturday & hit the outlets. I went to Jockeys to buy underwear. I was out one day & mine were just awful so I bought a pair at Ross to change in to. They happen to be Jockey & I loved them. So I hit the outlet to buy more. They looked huge...but I put a pair on today & they are perfect. Granny panties! But they feel so good. I also hit Carters & begged my husband to let me buy some clearance PJs. They are 12 months 2 piece. They are black with astronauts...so cute! And only like $8.

My nursery is put together. I swear I will get some pics up but I want to decorate first...get the bedding on & things like that. Hope to work on it this week. We spent the rest of yesterday separating & washing all the clothes, blankets, & stuffed animals we had bought. I am so excited. I sit in there now & think I could just sit there all day.

My day has started pretty rough today. I woke up at 4 am & could not get back to sleep...so I had that awful back & forth sleep around 5:30...& of course when it is time to wake up I could have slept really good. I felt fine when I got up...showered, dressed, hair dried. Got to the kitchen to make my lunch & a faint spell swooped over me. So I tried sitting down, drinking water. Then I felt sick so I headed for the bathroom. That passed so I laid on the couch until it was all over. Luckily no fainting or throwing up. Then I get to work & painters moved my copy room all around. Not too big a deal except I can't move any of it back...large recycle bin, boxes of paper...all too heavy for me right now.

But anyways...feeling okay now...typical Monday.

Terri - I am so excited about your adoption. Every kid needs a dog! And better to get him used to the pup as a baby. You always know when a foster is meant to be permanent.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jkb11 said:


> Amy- sending hugs to you. I'm sorry this has been such a hard journey for you so far. I'm glad you have an answer but understand that doesn't help the pain from your loss. Allow yourself time to process everything and you will know ultimately which path you will be at peace taking. We are here for you. Love and prayers<3
> 
> 
> Lady - sorry things are tense at work, I agree with your hubby. You deserve to be valued and don't let people disrespect you. Hope you have a good day despite the boss.
> 
> Kfs- glad the pains didn't come back last night. It's crazy how things can vary from day to day. You're getting close! Sorry no baby dancing for you but it will be worth it soon.
> 
> Baby w- your trip sounds awesome. Hope y'all have a blast! Does the ob put any restrictions on traveling when we are closer to delivery? Seems like there were some with my son but he's turning 11 next week and I don't remember so far back.

I told my ob at Fri's appt and he said no worries, 28 weeks and going to Fla is fine. I don't think I would travel much later than that though.

Amy, my heart breaks for you girl. I also agree with everyone else that pgs testing will help you increase your chances by not putting back embryos with that chromosomal issue. It may feel scary to go down this road again, but now you know what the major obstacle was. You can get pregnant, that's a major hurdle. Don't give up when you are so close!

Lady, I am so sorry for the work stress and difficult boss. I work on a trading desk so I am 18inches from the next person...hard to hide emotions. It's great that dh is supportive, life is too short to spend most of your time in a toxic environment. I will be looking at my options as well while on leave. Change can be scary, but I am worth more than what I am being compensated for and where I am doing it. Don't feel sutck working for someone like your boss...it's not worth it.

Beagle you'd be proud of me. We got the box truck, drove to NJ and picked up the furniture and it's in the nursery. After vacay I will pick out paint and bedding so all that will be left is a rug! It was mayhem this weekend. Since we are making dh's office the nursery, we are moving his office into our large guest room, which was a holding station for all the stuff dh's coworker gave us for Jack. I went and got a hanging rod that hangs from the top bar in the closet so it's now a double decker hanging closet. I put away all the clothes and even had 4 bags leftover for my brother and my bff. Then I went food shopping, cleaned bathrooms, vacuumed, mopped, even did a few windows. Dh painted some exterior trim, and we managed to go out for my friends bday on Fri night and had Jack outside a lot playing with hsi water table. There was more we did but I'll spare you. We basically never sat down until dinner. When we get back we will have to set up dh's office in the guest room and finish the nursery but we are in good shape. I also need to pull out storage of Jack's baby clothes and take out what is unisex and see what I need to fil in. A good friend who is due 3 weeks before me is having a sprinkle which is fine, but I don't feel comfortable asking friends/family to get us anything again. They went overboard for Jack so it wouldn't feel right. I still have to pack for our trip but I have a ton of stuff for him since dh's coworker gave us everything she had from her 2 boys. When we get back I also plan to purge our closets and put up a gate to separate dh's man cave from the play area in the basement. Why can't I be this organized when I'm not prego!?!?!?!?!

On a sad news front, I came to work today and my coworker who was due the month after me with twin girls naturally, and saw she was out again and the girl who sits behind her sent me a msg that she went into early labor and they couldn't save them. She was 10 days from earliest delivery. She is taking some time off and I don't know if she comes back. We had friends in common and I am just gutted for her. I can't imagine how she is feeling or how you can get through something like that. I started to cry just imagining how devastated she must be. I had offered her the glider we picked up saturday but their apt was too small for it. She was so close to reaching the time where they had a great chance of survival. My heart breaks for her and hope she comes back, but I'm sure it will be hard to face everyone here. It's such a tragedy. It makes me rethink all that I have been doing as far as lifting things, cleaning like a lunatic, and pushing myself to get things done. I might be overdoing it. I wouldn't want to risk anything and I have been listening to my body. I rest when I need to and ask for help when I think I shouldn't be doing something. I pray for her and hope she gets through this awful time of grief and loss.


----------



## booger76

Hello, ladies!!! :flower:

It has been forever since I posted - 2 weeks. I can't believe it. Things have been CRAZY for me at work and it's been so nice outside that the last thing I want to do when I get home is look at the computer screen. So, I apologize for my absence - I've been at least trying to keep up with what is going on around here and I think about you guys all the time.

*Beagle *- I'm sorry you had a dizzy spell this morning but I'm glad it passed and you didn't actually pass out and hurt yourself of anything. How exciting that you have your nursery all set up and ready to finalize. Can't wait to see the picture. Oh, and Happy belated, birthday!!! :cake:

*Terri* - It's been so long since I posted that I never got to say congrats that your first scan went well. You have another one this week, correct?? I can't wait for you to hear that heartbeat. And hooray for adopting Fun!!! What a lucky dog. He sounds wonderful and all you sound so happy. What more can you ask for? How are you feeling otherwise??

*Krissy* - I'm sorry to read that your cycle didn't go as you had hoped. :hugs: I don't think I'd do the PGS either at this point. I am sending all the good vibes I can muster up to your little embryos so that they continue to grow, grow, grow!

*jkb* - How are you doing?? I hope things are still going well!

*LadySosa* - Sorry about your run-in with your boss. :hugs: I hope you were able to have a nice weekend and things go better this week. It's nice that your DH was supportive. :flower: So, any sign of AF so you can get your cycle moving along???

*kfs* - Glad those scary pains passed! How was the restaurant? Did you get to get out and enjoy the nice weather??

*JCM* - Any news on your end?? Is that bouncy ball working any magic?

*Amy* - Good to hear from you, sweetheart. I still think about you all the time. I'm so, so sorry that your dealing with this. I can't tell you what to do, I think you'll make the best choice for you and DH based on financial and emotional costs of all of this. Of course we'll all be here for you whatever you decide to do. :hugs:

*Erin* - Hope you're enjoying your vacation. :flower:

*Babywhisper* - Hooray for getting your nursery furniture. It sounds lovely. How did your glucose test go last week??

*sars* - That's awesome that your friend flew in to surprise you! I love trips like that. I'm sorry you had the scare with your pup. I hope it was just a one time thing.

*MrsL4* - Any news on your end? How far into the TWW are you now?

I'm sure I missed someone but I can't go back any further now, sorry!!! I'll try to do better keeping up this week.

As for me, nothing too exciting to report. I had my 12-week appointment last week and that went great. Everything looks just as it should. He did an ultrasound (I wasn't sure if he would or not) - he switched to 3D mode so it was pretty cool to see that. I'm really starting to feel better. I don't know if it's just because of getting close to the end of the first trimester or if it's because I've been taking the Vitamin B3/Unisom combo at night. I don't care what's doing it, it's just nice to feel kind of human again. I've been able to get out and run so that's been the nicest thing. 

We did a ton of yard work this weekend and things are finally starting to shape up in the backyard after winter. We put in another raised bed this and I planted some flowers. Still have a bunch more to get but I figure I'll go next Sunday on Mother's Day as all the local nurseries usually give a free plant to Mom's and Mom's to be. I went last year and remember being kind of sad. What a difference a year makes! We'll likely try to get the garden planted sometime soon as well. I love spring and summer!!!

We go home to visit my family in 2 weeks and I cannot wait. I so need the break from work and I haven't seen my sister or nieces in almost 2 years to it's way overdue. :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hello, ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> It has been forever since I posted - 2 weeks. I can't believe it. Things have been CRAZY for me at work and it's been so nice outside that the last thing I want to do when I get home is look at the computer screen. So, I apologize for my absence - I've been at least trying to keep up with what is going on around here and I think about you guys all the time.
> 
> *Beagle *- I'm sorry you had a dizzy spell this morning but I'm glad it passed and you didn't actually pass out and hurt yourself of anything. How exciting that you have your nursery all set up and ready to finalize. Can't wait to see the picture. Oh, and Happy belated, birthday!!! :cake:
> 
> *Terri* - It's been so long since I posted that I never got to say congrats that your first scan went well. You have another one this week, correct?? I can't wait for you to hear that heartbeat. And hooray for adopting Fun!!! What a lucky dog. He sounds wonderful and all you sound so happy. What more can you ask for? How are you feeling otherwise??
> 
> *Krissy* - I'm sorry to read that your cycle didn't go as you had hoped. :hugs: I don't think I'd do the PGS either at this point. I am sending all the good vibes I can muster up to your little embryos so that they continue to grow, grow, grow!
> 
> *jkb* - How are you doing?? I hope things are still going well!
> 
> *LadySosa* - Sorry about your run-in with your boss. :hugs: I hope you were able to have a nice weekend and things go better this week. It's nice that your DH was supportive. :flower: So, any sign of AF so you can get your cycle moving along???
> 
> *kfs* - Glad those scary pains passed! How was the restaurant? Did you get to get out and enjoy the nice weather??
> 
> *JCM* - Any news on your end?? Is that bouncy ball working any magic?
> 
> *Amy* - Good to hear from you, sweetheart. I still think about you all the time. I'm so, so sorry that your dealing with this. I can't tell you what to do, I think you'll make the best choice for you and DH based on financial and emotional costs of all of this. Of course we'll all be here for you whatever you decide to do. :hugs:
> 
> *Erin* - Hope you're enjoying your vacation. :flower:
> 
> *Babywhisper* - Hooray for getting your nursery furniture. It sounds lovely. How did your glucose test go last week??
> 
> *sars* - That's awesome that your friend flew in to surprise you! I love trips like that. I'm sorry you had the scare with your pup. I hope it was just a one time thing.
> 
> *MrsL4* - Any news on your end? How far into the TWW are you now?
> 
> I'm sure I missed someone but I can't go back any further now, sorry!!! I'll try to do better keeping up this week.
> 
> As for me, nothing too exciting to report. I had my 12-week appointment last week and that went great. Everything looks just as it should. He did an ultrasound (I wasn't sure if he would or not) - he switched to 3D mode so it was pretty cool to see that. I'm really starting to feel better. I don't know if it's just because of getting close to the end of the first trimester or if it's because I've been taking the Vitamin B3/Unisom combo at night. I don't care what's doing it, it's just nice to feel kind of human again. I've been able to get out and run so that's been the nicest thing.
> 
> We did a ton of yard work this weekend and things are finally starting to shape up in the backyard after winter. We put in another raised bed this and I planted some flowers. Still have a bunch more to get but I figure I'll go next Sunday on Mother's Day as all the local nurseries usually give a free plant to Mom's and Mom's to be. I went last year and remember being kind of sad. What a difference a year makes! We'll likely try to get the garden planted sometime soon as well. I love spring and summer!!!
> 
> We go home to visit my family in 2 weeks and I cannot wait. I so need the break from work and I haven't seen my sister or nieces in almost 2 years to it's way overdue. :happydance:

I love that local nurseries by you do that!! How nice. Happy to hnear you're feeling better, hopefully the worst is behind you. Isn't it great to emerge from Winter and get things planted and blooming again! Glad you checked in, keep us updated...any pic of the ultrasound to share?

Beagle, as far as your feeling faint this morning, are you hydrating enough? I know when I don't drink enough my face gets red and hot and I feel faint. Could also just be hormones...good thing you sat down until it passed. Hope it was just a 1-off.


----------



## beaglemom

I have had this happen a couple of times but usually right after my shower which so I assume the heat. I did not stay hydrated like I should yesterday. But I did fine Sat with all the traveling around. I think it is just one of those things. I am not too worried. My husband was...asked if it was because of lack of sleep. Which I thought was a dumb response...but he is just trying to see what is up. I feel fine now, so I am not concerned.

Booger - you may be on vacation the same time as me...we are going to the mountains with the dogs & so excited. And this year it just happens some of our rescue friends are at the same place the same time...it will be beagle mania!

Baby W- glad you are getting things settled. It feels so good to me. I had over 10 bags of random stuff & now it is pretty much organized. I feel so much better. And my guest room is again a guest room.

I am headed to lunch...going to do some returns & shop for a few things for the nursery. I am hoping after this weekend to be done with everything nursery wise.


----------



## JCM

Still pregnant! Have any of you ever heard of lightening crotch!? It's seriously so awful and mean. Apparently it's the babys head against your cervix. What it feels like is someone gave her a knife and she's stabbing you in the vagina. Seriously when I walk I stop and let out a little cry and it's whenever she feels like doing it. I had better be dialated down there by now. I think I'm gonna tell DH to check tonight. Ouch! 
Did anyone watch the Cleveland abduction movie over the weekend? Cried my eyes out. What a horrible thing!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Still pregnant! Have any of you ever heard of lightening crotch!? It's seriously so awful and mean. Apparently it's the babys head against your cervix. What it feels like is someone gave her a knife and she's stabbing you in the vagina. Seriously when I walk I stop and let out a little cry and it's whenever she feels like doing it. I had better be dialated down there by now. I think I'm gonna tell DH to check tonight. Ouch!
> Did anyone watch the Cleveland abduction movie over the weekend? Cried my eyes out. What a horrible thing!!

Does it feel like sharp pains or electrical shocks in your pelvis? I got those...you are getting close Mama...it's all part of the process. I would have to get up slowly and when I would walk it would make me yelp outloud...I freaked out the cashier at BBB once, she thought I was going into labor...that was a Sat, my water broke on Mon.


----------



## JCM

Yes! That's exactly it! Oh gosh all weekend I had to walk so carefully because every time it happens I literally clench up down there like something might fall out! Lol I had dreams all last night about me walking around with a hand hanging out of my vagina with a little knife in it. Haha I need an ambien for sure. I'm on practically no sleep. DH was laughing at me this weekend because after it happens I sort of glide instead of walk. He's like what are you doing?? And I yell I have to be careful!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-I feel bad for your stabbing pains but imagining you screaming at your husband is just cracking me up! Hopefully you only have a few more days and the lightening crotch will all be a thing of the past. <3


----------



## JCM

The name lightening crotch cracks me up! I really can't help but laugh after it happens because I probably look so stupid. I yelp like a puppy and then I walk with my legs squeezed so tight like I'm on a tight rope. It honestly is so funny. I wonder if my water will break?


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> The name lightening crotch cracks me up! I really can't help but laugh after it happens because I probably look so stupid. I yelp like a puppy and then I walk with my legs squeezed so tight like I'm on a tight rope. It honestly is so funny. I wonder if my water will break?

The baby is hitting nerves as they lower further down into your pelvis...this is good. It means you won't have to wait much longer. I think I had it for 2 weeks but at the end it was bad enough to work from home Mondays & Fridays just in case. The baby will go up and down out of the pelvis so don't be surprised if you get a reprieve.


----------



## terripeachy

I just got home from the ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind. The lady didn't know whether the pulsating was a heartbeat or a blood vessel so I have to go back on Friday to see if there is progression. There was a yolk sac this time so that was more than the dot we saw last time. I'm trying to remain positive but it's going to be a long week. I'll probably take off work on Friday just because.


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies! Happy Monday.

Jen, That sounds awful but lightening crotch makes me crack up. You're getting so close. So exciting.

Friday got away from me and I never got to check back in. We officially made our transition to our new company on Friday and we've been bogged down in meetings, orientations and paperwork. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers for Fen. He seems to be doing just fine. The vet said she was OK monitoring it to see if it went away. Her theory was a pulled muscle reacting weird. And it seems to be lessening. If it isn't gone by the end of the week we're going to do bloodwork.

Krissy: I'm sorry you didn't get the outcome you were hoping for but the other ladies are right it only takes one! I'd skip the PGS with two and just put them both in.

LadySosa: I'm sorry your boss sucks. Good luck on the job hunt. I spent two years with a toxic boss and it really is so emotionally draining.

Terri: I'm so excited Fun has his forever home with you. He must be pretty thrilled himself.

Beagle: I've got low blood pressure normally and the pregnancy has put me into the 90s. I have to be careful getting up or like flipping my head over when I put my hair in a shower after a shower. Perhaps it was related to that. Hopefully it was just a one time thing. I'm excited to see the nursery all finished. You're so on top of things!

BabyW: When do you leave for your trip? It must've felt so good to get so much done ahead of time. That is so, so sad about your coworker. That poor woman. I just can't even imagine. My coworker's wife went into labor when she was 7.5 months and they lost the baby. He was very private about it, like didn't want a card or anyone to acknowledge it, but it just broke my heart.

Booger: So good to hear from you! I can't believe you're 12 weeks already =) Awesome that you're feeling better and enjoying the beautiful weather. We're finally getting some sunshine on the east coast but it is 85 today. So much for spring. Have you been running at all?

Hi to everyone else! Hope you had lovely weekends.

My weekend just flew by in the blink of an eye. I think I'm finally starting to pop a bit. My stomach is out and I can't get it back in. It's so hard it actually is a tad weird. It is definitely lower than I thought. I've still got a long ways to go before anyone notices but I finally feel like I've got a tiny bump.

I'm really excited because we booked our tickets to Italy this weekend. I got them for free with credit card points. I had been hoping for business/first class at least one way. But it's just too late to be booking for that availability on points. Maybe they'll be an empty seat and they'll take pity on the pregnant lady.

We actually are going to spend 2.5 days in Switzerland and then take the train to Florence or Siena in Italy. We haven't decided if we'll rent a car or train it all the way to Siena.

I went to Switzerland in high school as part of People to People but DH has never been. Then we will spend a week at Spannocchia with my parents, brother, his gf, my aunt and two of my parent's friends. We'll head to Milan with my parents and aunt the following Saturday. They'll fly home Sunday morning while we will stay until Tuesday in Milan. We plan to take a day trip up to Lake Como. We're staying at the ultra luxurious Park Hyatt Milan, again on points. We decided to splurge since I doubt we'll be traveling like this for awhile.

It should be a nice mix of relaxation and sightseeing places we've never seen. It is a tad longer than we planned to go but that is how the flights worked out. Our flight to Zurich leaves at night, so I'll probably work a half day Wednesday, and miss 9 days of work.

I finally got my PTO situation sorted out and it turns out the company change is benefiting me. They cashed out our PTO May 1, so I got paid for 25 days. I will then get an additional 16.8 days this year, so in all I will have almost 42 PTO days. It means my entire maternity leave will be paid. I have two comp days from working weekends to put towards our trip. All those months of bad information worked out.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I just got home from the ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind. The lady didn't know whether the pulsating was a heartbeat or a blood vessel so I have to go back on Friday to see if there is progression. There was a yolk sac this time so that was more than the dot we saw last time. I'm trying to remain positive but it's going to be a long week. I'll probably take off work on Friday just because.

Terri - I am sorry to hear this. I hope it will sort itself out next week. I am sorry you are going to have to wait it out...a week can feel like eternity. Sometimes those scans are not accurate because it is so small it is hard to measure. Good luck. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Monday.
> 
> Jen, That sounds awful but lightening crotch makes me crack up. You're getting so close. So exciting.
> 
> Friday got away from me and I never got to check back in. We officially made our transition to our new company on Friday and we've been bogged down in meetings, orientations and paperwork. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers for Fen. He seems to be doing just fine. The vet said she was OK monitoring it to see if it went away. Her theory was a pulled muscle reacting weird. And it seems to be lessening. If it isn't gone by the end of the week we're going to do bloodwork.
> 
> Krissy: I'm sorry you didn't get the outcome you were hoping for but the other ladies are right it only takes one! I'd skip the PGS with two and just put them both in.
> 
> LadySosa: I'm sorry your boss sucks. Good luck on the job hunt. I spent two years with a toxic boss and it really is so emotionally draining.
> 
> Terri: I'm so excited Fun has his forever home with you. He must be pretty thrilled himself.
> 
> Beagle: I've got low blood pressure normally and the pregnancy has put me into the 90s. I have to be careful getting up or like flipping my head over when I put my hair in a shower after a shower. Perhaps it was related to that. Hopefully it was just a one time thing. I'm excited to see the nursery all finished. You're so on top of things!
> 
> BabyW: When do you leave for your trip? It must've felt so good to get so much done ahead of time. That is so, so sad about your coworker. That poor woman. I just can't even imagine. My coworker's wife went into labor when she was 7.5 months and they lost the baby. He was very private about it, like didn't want a card or anyone to acknowledge it, but it just broke my heart.
> 
> Booger: So good to hear from you! I can't believe you're 12 weeks already =) Awesome that you're feeling better and enjoying the beautiful weather. We're finally getting some sunshine on the east coast but it is 85 today. So much for spring. Have you been running at all?
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Hope you had lovely weekends.
> 
> My weekend just flew by in the blink of an eye. I think I'm finally starting to pop a bit. My stomach is out and I can't get it back in. It's so hard it actually is a tad weird. It is definitely lower than I thought. I've still got a long ways to go before anyone notices but I finally feel like I've got a tiny bump.
> 
> I'm really excited because we booked our tickets to Italy this weekend. I got them for free with credit card points. I had been hoping for business/first class at least one way. But it's just too late to be booking for that availability on points. Maybe they'll be an empty seat and they'll take pity on the pregnant lady.
> 
> We actually are going to spend 2.5 days in Switzerland and then take the train to Florence or Siena in Italy. We haven't decided if we'll rent a car or train it all the way to Siena.
> 
> I went to Switzerland in high school as part of People to People but DH has never been. Then we will spend a week at Spannocchia with my parents, brother, his gf, my aunt and two of my parent's friends. We'll head to Milan with my parents and aunt the following Saturday. They'll fly home Sunday morning while we will stay until Tuesday in Milan. We plan to take a day trip up to Lake Como. We're staying at the ultra luxurious Park Hyatt Milan, again on points. We decided to splurge since I doubt we'll be traveling like this for awhile.
> 
> It should be a nice mix of relaxation and sightseeing places we've never seen. It is a tad longer than we planned to go but that is how the flights worked out. Our flight to Zurich leaves at night, so I'll probably work a half day Wednesday, and miss 9 days of work.
> 
> I finally got my PTO situation sorted out and it turns out the company change is benefiting me. They cashed out our PTO May 1, so I got paid for 25 days. I will then get an additional 16.8 days this year, so in all I will have almost 42 PTO days. It means my entire maternity leave will be paid. I have two comp days from working weekends to put towards our trip. All those months of bad information worked out.

I actually started showing early. I think having some extra weight constributed. But now I feel like I have a bump & not just fat. But my stomache starts right below my chest...so not really a tiny cute bump...more like an all over bump. But I find myself rubbing it more lately. Just waiting for little man to start moving around. I need a new bump pic. Maybe I can remember to do that tonight.


----------



## sars930

Oh Terri we must have been posting at the same time. Keep your head up. The yolk sac shows things are going as they should. Isn't it the tech's job to know the difference? I wish they'd brought a doctor in for you so you don't have to go through waiting hell in the next few days.


----------



## JCM

I'll just bounce on the exercise ball to keep her down. I can feel her feet in my ribs. Symptom spotting for labor is just like symptom spotting for pregnancy. So annoying! 

Terri, I had to wait til after 7 weeks because sometimes a heartbeat is hard to detect. Praying everything is just fine in there for you!!! 

Sars, I want to go to Italy someday! I hope it's awesome!


----------



## terripeachy

The lady that did my ultrasound is a PA, I think. I've seen her before, but I'm sure she sees 7+2 and it probably isn't as small as mine, but I know that people measure behind sometimes, so I'll just hope the babe has some growing to do. And, I don't really have to wait a week. Only 5 days , so hopefully time will do the trick. 

SARS- your trip sounds fab. A little jealous over here. I've never been to Italy, but I have gone to Europe with my family many years ago.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - :hugs: FXed for you. I definitely think there's variability in growth early on. Heck, even by the end different babies want to come at different times (early/late). FXed your little bean is just taking his/her time growing.

Sars - DH and I honeymooned in Italy. We L-O-V-E-D it. We went to Venice, Florence, Siena, Rome, Pompeii, and Positano. There's a LOT to take in in Florence and a lot of walking around. I might have liked Siena a little better because you got more of a feeling of the culture (less tourist sites to hit) and it was more relaxed. If you're a big Italian art/architecture buff though, Florence is hard to beat.


----------



## Amy1976

So we decided over the weekend to try again. We have the money to do it, it's just that we are eating away at our savings and as a self-employed family it has always been really important to my DH to have that for our retirement. However he didn't need convincing at all (I thought he might be a little reluctant). We were out to dinner and I just asked him if he'd thought about it at all and if he wanted to try again. He didn't even pause and said yes, he did. So decision made.

I've talked to a genetic counselor at the lab that did the testing. What I've found out is Turners Syndrome is just a chance thing. At my age 1 in 250 pregnancies will have Turners syndrome. Just like 1 in 400 will have Down Syndrome. So it is a very common reason for miscarriage and is just one of the risks of trying to conceive. It is not genetic and is considered "a random event during the formation of reproductive cells". This of course will no longer be an issue with the PGS testing but since it happened twice, my fear now is not getting any normal embryos at all. I guess that's the chance we have to take.

I have to wait two cycles this time before starting my BC again. If AF arrives 30 days after my D&C like it did last time then I am half way through my first cycle. I guess I'm looking at a transfer in July or August sometime. I forgot to ask if my clinic if they can do the PGS with a fresh transfer or if I have to have them frozen and wait longer. Ugh. All the waiting is always the worst.

Thank you everyone for all the supportive posts. I really appreciate it. I did however notice some of you saying that I will be a mommy someday. I thought I told you guys when I first introduced myself (but I can't remember now if I did or not) but I have a son. He's 17, so he's almost grown and WAY passed the baby stage. It's been so long now, I barely remember anything about my pregnancy with him lol. I had him with my HS/College sweetheart when I was 22. Although we had been together for a LONG time by the time my son was born, we separated right before my son turned 2. He lives with me and my DH (although he does see his dad frequently). My DH also has 2 children with his ex-wife. They are 16 & 20. So they are older as well. They live with his ex-wife, but we see them often and DH talks to them almost daily because like most teenagers they constantly want money lol. So we both can have children, or at least we were able too when we were in our 20's. We just can't seem to have them together *sigh*. 

Terri - I'm SO SO sorry you are going through this. I completely understand how you feel and being in this limbo is the worst. I wish I had some really good advise to give you, especially after going through a similar situation but I know there is nothing I can say that will ease your worries. I pray everything is just fine and I will be thinking of you. :hugs:

Hi everyone else. :hi:I am going to start checking in regularly again so I can comment more on everyone's posts.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I'm so glad you guys are going to try again! That's great news. I also looked up Turner's syndrome and they only talked about girls having it, so I thought that was interesting. Did you read up on it? I can't remember you saying that you had a son, but this thread was started so long ago, who knows. 

While I was having a small pity party, my nurse called. That was NOT the phone number I wanted to see. She didn't call me last time, so now I'm really fearing the worst. Yes, it's still early, but I just don't feel very confident. I just have to make it until Friday and then I'll know for sure. *sigh* I guess not having a lot of symptoms is really a double edged sword.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - great news about trying again. Maybe you should consider using this time for egg quality supplements? Not sure if your husband has a good count... But taking supplements on his end may be a good plan as well. Just do all you can to help your odds. Even though it is not necessary... I think fet is better. I just felt better that cycle even though it did cost me more money. Do you get any insurance help? Some ladies for pgs covered as a medical necessity.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Did your nurse leave a message or are you going to call her back? I'm so curious what she has to say since you're already going back on Friday.

Yes I did see that Turners Syndrome only occurs in females (the genetic counselor told me that also). He explained why but it was a long, drawn out explanation lol. Long story short: Normal boy is XY, normal girl is XX, and a turners syndrome girl is X, so she is missing the other X.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - I get no insurance help, not even with meds. They will only step in with coverage after I get pregnant. They did cover my D&C's (after my $500.00 deductible) and they also covered the fetus tissue testing but only because it was a reoccurring miscarriage. I have thought about supplements for me but I haven't decided yet. I looked into it last time months before I starting stimming and did take a few things. I didn't take any of the fertility supplements with multiple ingredients because there was always one or two in there that was questionable to me and I didn't want to hurt myself more than I was helping myself. I don't even bother with my DH. He is the type who doesn't like to take pills. I have a hard time getting him to take OTC cold medicine when he has a cold. He rarely has a drink and doesn't smoke so that's about as good as it's gonna get lol. I really don't mind a fresh cycle. I felt just fine during my last fresh cycle and I got pregnant that cycle also so it didn't hurt implantation in anyway. So I'll be fine either way. I'm just more worried about having to wait longer lol.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- I have every hope for you and dot:) my little sweetie has consistently measured off by 2 days the whole time. Which blows my mind due to all of us knowing our exact transfer date and time but it happens! Don't lose hope!! Actually now that I'm thinking about it, it would technically be 3 days off because I was an early morning transfer. Hang in there chica.

Amy - so happy to hear y'all will be trying again !! I hope during the wait you and hubby get a natural bfp;) I agree waiting is the worst part. Hope the time flies for you.

SARS- your trip sounds amazing!!!! Glad fen is better! We need a bump pic from you!!

Baby w- enjoy Florida!! Congrats on getting the furniture. 

Jen- lightning crotch!! Cracked me up!! Too funny! You're almost there! 

Booger- glad you are feeling better!! And happy to hear the 12 week appt went well<3 I'm still doing great. I'm feeling less movement than I was but I have been using the Doppler and heart rate is hanging in the 140- 150s , I honestly think she flipped around and is facing my spine her kicks just feel like they are not as superficial as before and much less frequent. I told hubby she's pouting because I call her bunny because her feet look huge in her ultrasound pic;)


----------



## terripeachy

The nurse said something like 'I heard that your results were a little behind today, so keep taking your meds and we'll check again on Friday. Call me if there's anything I can do.' She's nice, but what can she do? I should've asked to get bloodwork done to see how my levels are doing. Oh well. I'm over it. I just have to be patient until Friday. What's a few more days. :wacko:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Ugh. I'm sorry that you now have to wait another 5 days before your next appointment. Listen to the other girls though. Growth rates are all so different in the beginning. Do you absolutely have to wait the 5 days or could they get you in sooner?

LadySosa - I'm sorry about the fight with your boss. I HATE getting upset at work but sometimes I know it can't be avoided. Anyway, I hope it's in the past now and that things are OK.

Krissy - Congratulations on the retrieval. I know it's not the numbers that you were hoping for but remember, it only takes 1! I hope Friday comes fast for you.

Beagle - Congrats on the nursery almost being done. Post pics when you can. Hope you're feeling better after your morning yesterday.

Babyw - I'm heading to FL at 30 weeks and my OB said it was fine. I am a little anxious about it but I guess I shouldn't be, right? Your weekend sounds exhausting but I bet it felt good to get so much done. Oh - and I'm so sorry about your co-worker. I can't imagine how she's feeling right now. And you should listen to your body like you said. Don't overdo it.

Booger - Hooray for a great 12-week appointment. Any new pics of the babe? I'm so happy that you're starting to feel better. I'm sure the second trimester will be a breeze. That's great that you get to go see your family. 2 years is a long time!

JCM - OMG lightening crotch sounds awful. You poor thing! And yes, the name is ridiculous. I only hope that this means you're that much close to having this baby. Fx!!

Sars - So happy to hear that Fen is doing better. I'm sure you're so relieved. How did the transition go at work? And great news about your maternity leave. That's amazing. I am sooooooooooooooo jealous of your trip. It sounds absolutely amazing. Can't wait to see some pics.

Amy - I am SO happy that you and your DH are on the same page and are going to try again. You'll have such a strong plan going into the next one. I am sorry that you have to wait - I know that's sometimes the worst part. I had no idea that you and your DH had other kids but I think that's absolutely great. You'll be pros when your little one comes along. :)

JKB - Glad to hear that you're doing well. Don't worry about less movement. I had the same thing for a week or so and I'm convinced that the baby was turned or something because it's been right back to a lot of movement. :)

I ordered some maternity clothes from zulily and of course a few days later, both my SIL and a good friend dropped off a bunch of clothes and my co-worker bought my 3 T-shirts. So, now I'm absolutely set with shirts. Just need a few pairs of shorts and I'll be all set I think. My SIL also dropped off 3 huge bags of baby clothes that I'm going to split with my sister. So nice of everyone - I feel loved. :)

Registering went well this weekend. I think I have most of the bigger items picked up - just have to go back in and add a few smaller things and I'll be done. I did a lot at home and then some in the store so that helped.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> The nurse said something like 'I heard that your results were a little behind today, so keep taking your meds and we'll check again on Friday. Call me if there's anything I can do.' She's nice, but what can she do? I should've asked to get bloodwork done to see how my levels are doing. Oh well. I'm over it. I just have to be patient until Friday. What's a few more days. :wacko:

Terri don't get too nervous. I knowe waiting in limbo sucks big time. If I had a dollar for evey time someone measured behind and turned into healthy babies, I'd be retired. The beginning stage makes measuring so hard and can vary so much from person to person. I measured behind, on target and ahead by 3-4 days with different people measuring. Hang in there, I'll say a prayer that all is fine. :hugs:

Amy I am so happy you and dh have decided to press ahead. I think with pgs you should be able to cherry pick the best of the best to increase your chances. :thumbup:

Sars, I'm glad the company change worked out for your benefit with regards to PTO. Your trip sounds wonderful! Enjoy traveling as just a twosome while you can!!

I leave for my trip Thurs early...car comes 4:45am :dohh: I am keeping Jack in his pj's until we get to the gate. He's going to be all thrown off. I woke up early today, Jack woke up crying very early...probably his teeth or bad dream. I have to admit, I love every chance to see him before I go to work...poor dh had to get up and care for him as I got ready...dh is NOT a morning person. Jack can say Emma and he sounds so cute doing it, I just melt. He keeps looking at the nursery wondering what's going on, it's no longer Dada's office. I started laying out his clothes and food, so I hope to have him mostly squared away tonight. I have made a list of everything I need for him and I...it's daunting. I haven't heard about my glucose test, but my ob called to tell me my thyroid is low again and they faxed my resuklts to my endocrinologist. They want to increase my meds, will see what the Endo says...leaves me a little concerned b/c they haven't been monitoring my thyroid very closely, think last test was Dec/Jan.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - I would stay away from pills made for fertility boosting...mainly I just mean supplements like vit D, omega, things like that to help egg quality. Good luck!


----------



## MrsL4

Sadly I started my period today after my third IUI. Bummed because I was actually having some hope that it may be "our" month this time.....I made it to 16 dpIUI and I normally start my period 12-14 dpo. 

Called the doctors office this morning so I can get on the IVF train. My office does cycle IVF.....so she said I should be able to get into May/June cycle. They start stimming around May 29 and estimated egg retrieval around June 8.

I guess I will start BCP soon until stim? We didn't really talk about that part.

I know I will be meeting with the IVF nurse to go over meds and schedule at some point....hopefully get that scheduled when they call me back today.


terri- will be thinking about you this week....hopefully everything will measure out fine on friday and you can get some peace of mind

amy - sorry to hear about your miscarriage. hopefully pgs will help you next cycle


----------



## eabwhab

Terri, you and your bean are in my thoughts. I wish you all the best for your Friday appointment!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,

Amy - so great to hear you and DH are on the same page and ready to go! We're all rooting for you. Oh, and I had no idea you have a son. So I guess you are already familiar with being a mommy. :)

Mrs. L4 - sorry about starting your period. I am sure that was disappointing. Good for you for feeling ready to move forward with IVF, it sounds like you've got a great attitude! You will probably start on BCP if your cycles are not already regular, but your nurse will give you the exact protocol.

Terri - sorry about having to wait all week. Ugh. The suspense is killing me, I am sure it is torture for you. Don't worry too much though, as the others have said it sounds like this is normal. Hang in there and keep yourself busy this week!

Booger - congrats on getting to the second semester!

Krissy - sorry about the embryo attrition. That is frustrating. But like the others have said all it takes is one magic bean. :)

Sars - I am SO glad Fen is feeling better. Having a sick/injured doggie is the worst - they can't tell you what hurts. :( I bet you are getting excited for your trip!

BabyW- wow, your trip is almost here! I am so jelly! I am sure Jack will have a blast.

Jen - lightning crotch is a hilarious name. It sounds fake. LOL. You are almost there!! Can't wait to 'meet' your little gal.

Beagle - sorry you're not feeling so great.

Afm, my period finally started today. FINALLY. Ugh - I woke up so crampy but glad that af is here so I can get started with everything. Honestly there is so much happening that I am being more patient than I ever thought I'd be able to be. The beach condo will be closing next month, and between that and work (ugh) and Spanish class - and I'm getting back to barre class, I've barely had time to even comprehend that we're getting started again! Also with all the nice weather we've been spending a lot of time outside gardening/home projects. Last weekend we went over to my parents' cabin to get away, then this weekend we are going to my cousin's graduation in eastern Washington. Whew! 

Anyways, hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - Ugh. I'm sorry that you now have to wait another 5 days before your next appointment. Listen to the other girls though. Growth rates are all so different in the beginning. Do you absolutely have to wait the 5 days or could they get you in sooner?
> 
> LadySosa - I'm sorry about the fight with your boss. I HATE getting upset at work but sometimes I know it can't be avoided. Anyway, I hope it's in the past now and that things are OK.
> 
> Krissy - Congratulations on the retrieval. I know it's not the numbers that you were hoping for but remember, it only takes 1! I hope Friday comes fast for you.
> 
> Beagle - Congrats on the nursery almost being done. Post pics when you can. Hope you're feeling better after your morning yesterday.
> 
> Babyw - I'm heading to FL at 30 weeks and my OB said it was fine. I am a little anxious about it but I guess I shouldn't be, right? Your weekend sounds exhausting but I bet it felt good to get so much done. Oh - and I'm so sorry about your co-worker. I can't imagine how she's feeling right now. And you should listen to your body like you said. Don't overdo it.
> 
> Booger - Hooray for a great 12-week appointment. Any new pics of the babe? I'm so happy that you're starting to feel better. I'm sure the second trimester will be a breeze. That's great that you get to go see your family. 2 years is a long time!
> 
> JCM - OMG lightening crotch sounds awful. You poor thing! And yes, the name is ridiculous. I only hope that this means you're that much close to having this baby. Fx!!
> 
> Sars - So happy to hear that Fen is doing better. I'm sure you're so relieved. How did the transition go at work? And great news about your maternity leave. That's amazing. I am sooooooooooooooo jealous of your trip. It sounds absolutely amazing. Can't wait to see some pics.
> 
> Amy - I am SO happy that you and your DH are on the same page and are going to try again. You'll have such a strong plan going into the next one. I am sorry that you have to wait - I know that's sometimes the worst part. I had no idea that you and your DH had other kids but I think that's absolutely great. You'll be pros when your little one comes along. :)
> 
> JKB - Glad to hear that you're doing well. Don't worry about less movement. I had the same thing for a week or so and I'm convinced that the baby was turned or something because it's been right back to a lot of movement. :)
> 
> I ordered some maternity clothes from zulily and of course a few days later, both my SIL and a good friend dropped off a bunch of clothes and my co-worker bought my 3 T-shirts. So, now I'm absolutely set with shirts. Just need a few pairs of shorts and I'll be all set I think. My SIL also dropped off 3 huge bags of baby clothes that I'm going to split with my sister. So nice of everyone - I feel loved. :)
> 
> Registering went well this weekend. I think I have most of the bigger items picked up - just have to go back in and add a few smaller things and I'll be done. I did a lot at home and then some in the store so that helped.

Must Have's: Swaddle Me's, sheet savers (if you have a crib that has slats on both longer sides, and don't waste time on bottle warmer, wipes warmer, and other stuff like that. Baby Einstein activity mat, exersaucer was used more than anything, sound machine with white noise, a good humidifier, and keep gripe water handy. If you are using any formula it is heavy on iron which is binding, gripe water helps release gas and moves things along. For nursing, a boppy is great, lanolin cream, and when I think of more I'll add...enjoy the registry process!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsL-Ugh..sorry to hear that the third IUI didn't work out for you,but having a plan in place and having perfect timing makes it a little (like, teensy bit) more bearable. thankfully you can get in on this next cycle and yes, you'll probably start BCP pretty soon. Of course, I wish you the best.

LadySosa-FINALLY!! hee hee. That stupid witch took forever, and now you're busy with your life and can't be bothered with her. What a jerk. BUT...it means you can get started too, so that's a good thing. Which beach house did you end up going with? The smaller one that's already ready or the bigger one that needed some work? You do have a busy few weeks coming up, so that's great.

BabyW-For some reason I already thought you were gone, but I guess you were just on a posting hiatus. I hope you have a wonderful trip and Jack loves his vacation. Good idea about keeping him in his jammies. hee hee.

My dad is coming tomorrow or Thursday and I'm feeling very anxious about his visit. I don't want to be sad/depressed/crying in front of him, and I think he's staying at least a week. He has lots of plans/business to do around here, which is fine but I just feel overwhelmed when he's here because I have to make sure I have food for him/snacks/dinner, etc..It's just a lot. Luckily he doesn't care about a clean house. HA! Maybe he'll call today and say he's coming next week. That would be much better. 

Allright back to the grind for me today. My day should be over very soon.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh...funny story from my PA visit. I often refer to my husband as my baby daddy on FB. So my husband's cousin & aunt are very offended by this. They said everyone will think I am unwed & my child is fathered by a non-childsupport paying loser. I do realize the urban dictionary definition. But it is also just a funny term. My husband is not offended...and as I said...he is the baby's daddy. Besides, my FB peeps know me & my situation...& if I say it loudly in public & someon over hears, I really don't care. But anyways...just tagged my husband on instagram as the baby daddy & that story popped up...I think it's hilarious.


----------



## terripeachy

Why do people have to share with the person that offended them that they are offended? It is obviously not offensive to you. I would tell them that there is a sense of humor right around the corner. Go catch it. HA!


----------



## beaglemom

Ha ha Terri...perfect! And not like they are in a baby daddy situation. So not offending them personally. It was like they were offended for me. Or they thought I didn't know what I was saying.


----------



## kfs1

MrsL - I'm sorry that your IUI didn't work out, especially with your period coming late and everything. We're all here for you as you start with the IVF process. :hug:

LadySosa - Wow. It sounds like you're keeping busy. You're doing it right though - keep busy with fun stuff and trips. :) I am very jealous of your beach condo. Sounds absolutely amazing. 

Babyw - Thanks for the registry tips. Have fun on your trip!

Beagle - Ugh. People are so annoying. Tell them to mind their own business. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL, don't get discouraged. I too had 3 failed IUI's and success on the 1st round for TTC Jack. It was maddening, why didn't it work this time? Well the 1st round of IVF worked for us and after 3 iui's we didn't skip a month, we went right into it and I have to say it was not bad at all. I hate needles and it was very easy and felt like side effects were manageable. I will cross my fingers it works the first time, but donm't lose hope.


----------



## Amy1976

Mrs. L - I know I haven't said much on this thread lately but I have been reading along and I'm so sorry your IUI didn't work. I skipped right over the IUI process but I'm sure a failed IUI is just as heartbreaking as a failed IVF cycle. We're here for you as you start the IVF process.

LadySosa - YAY for AF arriving!!! Only in IVF would her arrival make anybody happy lol. I'm sure you are so glad to finally be on your way again.

BabyWhisperer - Have a great time on your trip!!

Beaglemom - What supplements did you take or do you recommend? I like the term baby daddy lol. I think it's funny. And that's just weird for someone else to care what you call your husband.

Terri - I'm still thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for Friday.

AFM - I'm still spotting from the D&C. Last time I bled like a regular period after and then it pretty much stopped. This time I had a lot more bleeding and I'm still spotting after almost 3 weeks. I really hope this doesn't throw off my cycle getting back to normal.

Also, My husband is leaving Saturday for a whole week. It's going to be so weird to have him gone that long. He owns a working ranch in Mexico and he flies down once a month to check on things so I'm used to him going away. But he usually leaves on a Friday and comes back Sunday or Monday, he's never been gone for a whole week before.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - I know I took omega 3, vit D, a multi, prenatal. But not sure what else. There is a girl on Youtube I follow who is young...she lost her tubes. She had a failed IVF with no embryos left. She went to a new dr & he put her on all kinds of things to help with egg quality. Def worth researching & discussing with your dr. Especially since you will be out of commision for a bit...enough time to work on it. Maybe your cycle is wonky this time because the baby was further along.

I am having a busy day at work which is kind of nice because it has been dead for a while...and busy makes the day go by faster.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Amy - I meant to say that I like your new pic. So cute. :)

Still plenty of tension at work. Today a coworker told me that my boss has been talking bad about me to her and actually CRIED because I was "mad at her" and that I'm "trying to take her job". Also asking for my coworkers opinion on me. So childish and manipulative. I just don't get it.


----------



## KrissyB

:wohoo: WE HAVE 2 BLASTS! :wohoo:
"Absolutely beautiful" blasts - according to the director of embryology at our clinic.
When we had only two eggs fertilize, I was completely prepared for (and expecting the worst) but both of those little embies must have been spectactular! They said they hit blast stage fast too - they could of had another 36 hrs to grow if they needed it but the two of them are little powerhouses. 
:cloud9: I am just over the moon relieved right now. :cloud9:

LOL, now for the hard part of waiting for next month and praying that one of them sticks.


----------



## MrsL4

congrats krissy!!!

thank you everyone for your support, it really means a lot to have a little internet crew supporting each other.

Just got off the phone w the nurse.... Start Lupron the 15th. I see them the 14th for a trial transfer, blood work, and to go over the schedule. Started bcp yesterday too.


----------



## beaglemom

Congrats Krissy!


Lady - I can not deal with that kind of BS. Just let me do my job already! Cry because someone is mad at you? Wow.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy!! That's so great. I told you not to worry. Everything is going to be great. 

Lady-I guess you work at a daycare? Ugh the drama. I hope things get better soon. What a toxic environment. 

Amy-sorry your hubs is going away. Hopefully you'll find something to keep you preoccupied all week. I like your new picture too. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies,
> Amy - I meant to say that I like your new pic. So cute. :)
> 
> Still plenty of tension at work. Today a coworker told me that my boss has been talking bad about me to her and actually CRIED because I was "mad at her" and that I'm "trying to take her job". Also asking for my coworkers opinion on me. So childish and manipulative. I just don't get it.

That is not only childish and manipulative, but unprofessional. I would go to HR and let them know what's going on. Asking for others opinions is the start of nothing good, trust me. If she is making a hostile work environment chances are you are not the first to have this issue. I would go on the record before she does. Trying to get people on her side is high school and has no place in the workplace. If she feels that threatened she will not stop there.


----------



## Amy1976

Krissy B - Congratulations on your two beautiful blasts. I'm very happy for you!

LadySosa - I completely agree with BabyWhisperer. That is SO unprofessional of your boss to speak about you to other employees. I definitely think you should report her . I hope there is someone you can report her to since you already work in HR and she is your boss. If it were me, I'd confront her (in a calm, professional manner of course hee hee). I'd let her know, I knew she was talking about me and that I think it's very unprofessional and childish especially with her being in a position of authority. How are you supposed to trust her ever again? But that's just me and the way I handle things. I definitely never advise people to handle things that way though because I know other people it has back fired on. But I can't stand passive aggressiveness and it would literally eat at me until the air was cleared.

Mrs. L - Yeah for getting things started! That was quick!! lol


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks ladies. I've just never been in a situation like this before with all the drama. I am in a tough spot - I am solo HR in my small company. She is the director of operations and has been here forever. There is nobody to report it to. Furthermore I don't want to get my coworker in trouble, she is already having her own issues with our boss. I really feel like I am in the twilight zone.

Anyhoo. Krissy - WAHOO! So happy for you lady. That is excellent news. :) :) Congrats!

Afm, I got my schedule finally today. I start BCP on Friday, Lupron again on May 24 (we will be in Ohio that weekend, ugh), then transfer set for June 22. Woohoo! It's a long ways off, but that's ok, I'm still just happy to have a date set. :)


----------



## jkb11

Krissy- yay!!! What great news! So happy for you:)

Lady- june 22nd will be here before you know it!!! So happy things are rolling for you. As far as the boss...it sounds like you are in a bad position because of her however, last october my manager was finally fired for the same reasons. Sounds like shes intimidated by you. I foresee her doing herself in. People that are passive aggresive like that always do. Hold your head high girl, and keep doing a good job.

Mrs.l- sorry the IUI didnt work out. I too had 3 failed iuis but success with first ivf. Everything crossed for ya!

Amy- sorry your still having spotting. Hope your cycle starts on time for you. Hope hubbys time away goes by fast for you. Can you plan some fun outings with friends? That usually helps pass the time.


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL - I actually had 6 IUIs. 3 with my OB & 3 with my RE. My OB could only do timed with opks & clomid. I was fully medicated with my RE. But it just didn't work. For me, I had to do the IUIs to get myself in a mental state of being able to do IVF. I knew I could not just jump in to it. But after IUI 1 with the RE failed I started my research & slowly became more comfortable with IVF. By the time it came around I was READY! I am glad you found us. Even though we have more pregos than cycle buddies right now (which is a good thing) we have a ton of advice & experience.

Lady - glad you can get started. And I think just stay the course at work. You sound like me. You can't understand childish behavior because it is so beneath you. I would like to say the good always wins in the end but we all know that's not the case. Do you job & watch your back. If it gets too stressful, look in to other options. You do not want to work in hostility while pregnant.

Terri - Friday is almost here...hope that baby is holding on for you!

Nothing new with me. I have lost my appetite this week which feels so strange. My boss tries to be nice & offer me food. I just wish he wouldn't. There is no way to know how I will feel at any moment, so I would just rather not get offered. Makes me feel bad to always turn him down.

I am excited for the weekend. My mom is coming. She will get to see the nursery. I bought her some edible arrangements. But then this morning I saw a clip of Willie Nelson on the Daily Show so I am going out at lunch to see if I can find his book to buy her. I may just get her the audio CD on Amazon. I never know what to buy my mom so I love when ideas pop up. I think my favorite person in the world to buy for is her...especially when I find something good. I also bought a card for my sister which I don't always do. But I want her to know how much it means for my child to have an aunt & how I have treasured my moments as an aunt to her kids. We aren't very sentimental with each other.

I hope everyone has a good mother's day. Whether you are celebrating your mom, your self, your pregnancy, or the fur babies. I feel like it is a day to celebrate women all over. We are strong & capable & the force that brings life in to this world. Women (not just mothers) sacrifice every day to make the people in our life happy. Our husbands, our kids, our family, our home, our pets.


----------



## LadySosa

Well said, Beagle! Happy mom's day to all. That's really sweet of you to recognize your sis for being an aunt. I am sure she will really appreciate it. :) Sorry you lost your appetite. I am sure it is tough to choke something down when you don't want to!

Jkb - thank you for the encouragement. :) That makes me feel better! My boss is always talking about retiring in 5 years. I wish she would just go ahead and do it now!

Terri - Friday is almost here! How are you feeling today?

Babyw- today's the day! Have a wonderful trip!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## terripeachy

My dad changed his plans, so he's coming on Monday or Tuesday.

We are planning to go to VA to visit my MIL for the day on Sunday. We'll go to church with her cook lunch, and skedaddle. She is so high maintenance with her diet, it's ridiculous. But, the good news is that we're not going out to eat this year. We're just going to cook something that hopefully she can eat and call it a day. She pretty much eats dry nuts, bland chicken and gluten free crackers. How can you make an appetizing lunch for someone who eats three things? HA!!HA!!

I feel fine. I wore a cute outfit to work today so I'm feeling good. Whatever happens tomorrow happens. There is nothing I can do to make anything better or worse. Hopefully we'll know something more definitive tomorrow. It's tricky being in limbo.


----------



## sars930

I second Beagle that was very well said! My MIL sent me a very sweet mom-to-be Mother's Day card. It's funny because I hadn't really thought of myself this Mother's Day. It is also crazy to think it will be my last without my own child. I truly hope that's the case for all of you ladies.

Amy: So good to hear from you. I'm really excited you two have decided to move forward again! And it is great you have answers about what happened. I didn't realize you and DH were both already parents. You're already pros. We paid for everything out of pocket as well. My husband said something to me that really put it into perspective, "What is $15,000 when you're sitting at your kid's high school graduation?" I know the finances make a stressful thing so much more so but I have to believe it is all worth it in the end.

Krissy: What awesome overachievers you've got! Are you going to put both back in?

MrsL: I'm so sorry your IUI didn't work out. That must've been such a tease that you were late. We went straight to IVF because our issue was a fertilization one. I have to say it was a lot easier than I anticipated. It really isn't that bad.

BabyW: Hope you guys got off smoothly this morning and you're sitting on the beach somewhere with a frozen virgin cocktail while DH chases Jack.

LadySosa: Your boss is being so incredibly unprofessional but you're in a tricky spot being the only HR resource. I agree with Terri, do you work in a day care? That is so childish to go to another coworker like that, putting both of you in a bad position. But more importantly, WAHOOO for finally being able to get started again. :happy dance: You're still going to just transfer one right because you're young?

Jen: Any baby yet?

KFS: Thanks for asking about the transition. We're still in the throes of it and the folks who are being laid off are here until May 27. I'm trying to focus on just doing my job the best I can. I did get the good news my job won't be changing as drastically as first thought. I'm currently watching a webinar on our new electronic time card system, which is so counterintuitive I'm longing for my paper time sheet.

Terri: I hope you are hanging in there. I have been praying for good news about your little babe tomorrow. 

This week has just been flying by. It's funny how the first 8 weeks of pregnancy were so slow and now I feel like it is going to be September before I know it. I attached two bump photos for you JKB. The bump is kind of phantom. I certainly can see it when I look at my stomach but in clothes it is only noticeable in certain ones. The most noticeable are these workout pants. It was funny last night at my run club my friend could not stop staring at my stomach, grinning and going, "There's really a baby in there!"
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2718.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 21









IMG_2714.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## JCM

Oh SARS you are so cute and tiny!!! Love the pics!!

BabyW, have so much fun on your trip! 

Lady, yay!!!! For a schedule! I'll be counting down the days with you in hopes this baby comes during all of your injecting madness. Oh and so lame about your work situation. I laughed about you working at a day care (funny Terri).

Terri I will be stalking tomorrow. I'm praying everything is nice and normal and boring for you in there. A super nice chill baby just haaaangin out. Glad your dad is still coming out! 

Congrats on the great embryo report Krissy! 

Sorry the iui was a negative Mrs L. Hopefully your ivf schedule goes quickly. I was glad I did an iui before ivf. Kind of prepped me a little. 

Amy, DH was gone a week back in March. All I did was sit around eating ice cream and watching law and order. Lol make lots of plans and it will go quickly! 

AFM: no baby. Contractions every single day and no dilation. Annoying...so on Tuesday I had some bleeding and a lot of leaking so my dr office sent me to labor and delivery to see if my waters were leaking. All they do is swab you real quick and see if the test is positive for amniotic fluid right? Well, the stupid nurse swabbed my urethra. My urethra! I screamed when she did it. Then she said wow there's a lot of liquid on this swab, I bet your water is broken. Ummm wrong! That was urine you idiot! I currently scream every single time I pee. I hate hate hate that nurse. So now I have a UTI and blood with urination because my urethra is traumatized! It looked a little better this morning (bleeding wise) but I'm pretty sure the bleeding before that dumb woman hurt me was me losing my plug. It's just hard to know now because all night Tuesday and all day yesterday I was having lots of different stuff leaking. Ouch!!!! So today I'm going to lay in my pool and ask the baby nicely to either cool it with these tricky contractions or come out already so I can have a margarita. I really thought she was coming on cinco de mayo so I could have one. I thought, what a nice baby. Wrong!!! Maybe I'll have DH make me a virgin drink..I realized today I've have a nonstop headache for 9 months (because Tylenol blows) and I survived it. Small victories ladies!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Sars - you ARE tiny and cute! Of course you are tiny and fit, you are a runner. :) Yay for the itty bump!


----------



## KrissyB

Sars - We're just going to do one at a time. We already have a child, and I don't mind waiting an extra month if that's what it takes. Love the bump - it's adorable.


----------



## terripeachy

Sars-What a cute picture! Your bump is just a little tiny one, but I see it. 

Jen-What kind of nurse is that? I'm sorry you're in so much pain. That certainly doesn't help anything. Hopefully that baby will show up sooner rather than later. C'mon girlie...we all want to see your face!! Hopefully the pool was relaxing. So jealous of a pool.

beagle-Are you able to watch the baseball game tonight?? It's surely going to be a good one. I'm in my seat with some popcorn. hee hee. We officially adopted Fun(yun) today, and I was so excited to put his tags on him, and he wanted to chew them off his collar! hee hee. So...maybe he'll like it better if hubs puts it on him. I thought he wanted a "permanent home jingle." What a brat. I also loved your paragraph about women/moms, although it really made me miss my mom. I'm telling you girls, Mother's day is really not the same without your own mom. It sucks, and having everyone saying 'Happy Mother's Day' is definitely not the business. But..I put on my game face and say it to others because they deserve it. :flower: <3


----------



## MrsL4

Thanks beagle mom -- yes doing the IUIs did help us transition faster to IVF. To be honest I do still have days where I just can't believe we are at this point.....when every test has been fine. But God works in mysterious ways.....

Thankfully, everyone talks about how IVF isn't that bad......I think I will feel that way if I get a BFP ;) 
We are out of pocket paying.....so sadly we will be limited by the number of attempts we can do. But each day and at a time, and each cycle at a time! Thankful we are able to afford this, and that we can good jobs, and I am able to make it work without taking any time off.

I am still really undecided about one or two embryos. I guess to me, it will all depend on how many eggs are retrieved and fertilized...and if we will have any to freeze. My heart still wants to transfer two if we are able, but my head says we should probably listen to our doctor and do one at a time (thats assuming it is "good quality"). 

I am not doing this for multiples....but I am not opposed to twins either. Just want a happy and healthy baby.....and we don't financially have the resources to pay out of pocket for multiple rounds of IVF.


----------



## JCM

Haha Terri, one that apparently doesn't have my same anatomy as a woman I'm guessing! She should really practice on herself! Warm baths are helping though. I'd love to be pain free before my dialation check on Tuesday.


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, Terri!! My thoughts are with you! 

And congrats on adopting Fun yesterday. He really is a very lucky dog.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - MORE HAPPY THOUGHTS for you today. Love you girl. And congrats on adopting Fun! I'm sure you're all over the moon. I'm sorry about your mom again and having to be without her on mother's day. I feel the same way about having to celebrate father's day with my FIL. It's hard. :hug:

Booger - Love your new profile pic.

Beagle - Such a sweet message about mother's day. :flower:

Sars - You're so cute!! Loving that bump. :)

Krissy - Congrats on 2 beautiful blasts!!! Now, when will your FET be?

Mrs. L - I'm so sorry about your IUI. Like many of the other ladies, I had a few failed IUIs before my IVF and it really helped me ease into the IVF process. By the time my IVF rolled around, I was beyond ready. Hmm. 1-2 embryos - it's a tough choice. You have some time to think on it, right? I'm sure you'll come to the right decision.

Jen - OMG - what an idiot that nurse is. You poor thing - I feel so bad for you. I think you have a good plan though - relax in the pool and take it easy as much as you can.

Hi all of my other lovelies.


----------



## KrissyB

Kfs - my clinic likes to do one down cycle between retrieving and transfers... so our first FET should end up being around mid June!

Terri - Fingers and toes crossed for you today! Sending lots of positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Booger, love the new profile pic. Super cute. :)

Terri - you're in my thoughts today, I'll be checking in! What time is your appt? And yay for adopting Fun. So glad you are giving him the home he needs. :)

Jen - Ouch! That sounds really painful! What a wench.

Krissy - sounds like we'll be on almost the same schedule. My transfer will be June 24, so you might be a week or so ahead of me. I pushed it out two days so we wont have to bring the lupron on our trip. I figured, I've been waiting this long, what's two more days!

Happy Friday everyone! My boss is taking the day off - thanks goodness! I think I figured out the problem, I'm pretty sure she is bipolar. Yesterday she was singing, dancing, and broke into TEARS because she was SO HAPPY that she had today off. MMmmkay. And the day before she was a force to be reckoned with (eyes flashing in anger, screaming at my coworker!). Sigh. Anyway, this weekend we are headed to Pullman, WA to attend my cousin's college graduation. He's the one who's mom just died, and so we wanted to be there for him since he has no parents left. It is miraculous that he is graduating college and that he has his life together, considering all the dysfunction he has been through in his life. His brothers didn't even graduate high school. He is smart, ambitious, personable - he is really an inspiration and we are all so proud of him! We will stay with my parents in their RV. The weather should be sunny and warm, so I'm looking forward to this little adventure.

Oh, Terri, I think you asked me a while back which place we went with in Cannon Beach. We are going with the condo that is all done. :) All we gotta do after we close is paint and decorate. Yeah! It takes so long to close tho, still a month out (June 10). Lots of exciting things to wait for!

Any other fun plans for the weekend ladies??


----------



## terripeachy

Well girls, our only new family member is Fun. There was a yolk sac, but whatever was inside a few days ago is now gone. My doctor did the ultrasound and he gave me a hug before we went in because he thought that I would be graduating. Then, for whatever reason he said "I decided to do the ultrasound today." I told him I was glad he was doing it. He read my report and he realized that the baby was measuring behind and said 'Well, you're still my favorite patient no matter what happens.' And then we looked at the ultrasound. Womp womp. It was very depressing.


----------



## beaglemom

I'm so sorry Terri.


----------



## booger76

Oh, Terri. I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs: :cry:


----------



## LadySosa

Oh, Terri. I'm so, so sorry. My heart is broken for you. Man, life is just so unfair sometimes. I know there's nothing that we can say to make you feel better. :( I'm praying for you.


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: Oh no... So so sorry Terri :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

:cry: Terri


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm so so sorry. My heart breaks for you. I was so hoping it wouldn't turn out this way. Are you just going to stop your meds and see what happens or are they recommending a D&C?

:hugs:


----------



## jkb11

:cry:terri- I'm so sorry. I wish there were words that could help ease the heart ache. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## terripeachy

My nurse just called me and I'm going to try to get in for a d&c as soon as possible (maybe Monday or Tuesday). Of course, they offered genetic testing, but I'm over everything and especially spending money on this process. So....off to the trash can my remains will go. It doesn't matter. I am PRETTY sure this was our last chance. I don't want to do it again and now I wish I had never even gotten pregnant. I wish I was just one of those people who wished and wished for two pink lines but never got them. I think that would be easier than what I'm feeling right now. 

And once again, of all weekends. I was going to call my Godmother and go visit her in Philadelphia because this is her first Mother's day without her mom, but now I just don't know if I can do it. She was also going to give me a picture of my mom from the funeral home, but I think it might just have to wait a weekend, and I'll just call her instead and maybe go visit next weekend.


----------



## sars930

Oh Terri. I was so hoping for another outcome. I am so, so sorry. This is so unfair. My heart is breaking for you. I wish there was something I could do. Just know that whatever you choose or happens we will be here. I hope you can get some cuddles with Fun tonight.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm so sorry, I know exactly how you're feeling. I've often wondered if it would have been easier for it not work in the first place, then to feel and go through the loss. My insurance company covered the genic tissue testing. It might be worth it especially if you don't have to pay for it.


----------



## MrsL4

terri - my heart breaks for you. I am so sorry you are going through this. I don't know of many words to say....except that we all know miscarriage (and infertility) isn't fair, and we all want to support you in any way we can.

Take time for yourself this weekend. Do what you need to do. Visits can wait another weekend, if you need time to yourself. 

Please know lots of people are praying for you and thinking about you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Terri, I'm still here quietly stalking along and was hoping your scan would bring happy news. I'm so so sorry Hun. I also have often thought it would have been easier for me with no 2 if I hadn't had my loss and had just never got pregnant. Then again, a cousin recently lost her 4 weeks old baby and I knew I'd rather go through what I went through a million times than what happened to her. I guess I'm saying life is so unfair and can be so so hard. Time does make it easier though, I can promise that. Sending love and hugs. Nature is a funny thing lovely and miracles happen every day so never give up hope. Xxx


----------



## JCM

Terri this news is just awful. I'm so so sorry you have to go through this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, this is probably the longest I've been away from the forums. Got back from KY on Thurs, but still haven't had a chance to post until today.

terri, first off.... I am so devastated over your news. It makes me so mad. I dont understand why this has to be so hard. I can totally understand why you'd be feeling like you wish you'd never gotten prego to begin with. How unfair to drop it in your lap like that after all this work, only to have this happen. I am SO, SO sorry. I've been thinking about you and praying for you ever since I read your news. Since a lot of insurance will cover the fetal testing, do you think you'll go through with it? I'm not sure if you even care to know the reason, but do you think getting some answers would help at all??


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, I also wanted to say I'm SOO happy that you and DH are trying again with PGS. :thumbup: I was so pleased to read that. I know you are nervous about the test results... I was too when I was down to 3 embies and had them tested, so I completely understand that feeling. But I feel sure that you will have a perfectly normal, healthy embryo ready for transfer and success! 

Hi to everyone! If I wasn't so far behind, I'd post replies to everyone, but I think it's been two weeks since my last post, so I better keep this short, ha! I did read everyone's posts though, to get caught up, so that I'd know how everyone is doing.

AFM, not really much to report... my trip to KY was so great... I had plenty of time to see my girlfriends, and still spend plenty of time with my family too. My little sis is due this month, so it was great to spend some time with her and get a bump pic together. :) I'm getting so large... or at least I feel like i am. I've always been super tiny, so its a bit of an adjustment for me. I've gained about 30lbs and I'm not even in my 3rd tri yet. All my doc says about it is that he's glad I'm gaining because I was so petite before. :wacko: When does the 3rd tri start?


----------



## JCM

Hi Erin! Third is 28 weeks and I saw your pics...where is this 30 pounds? Lol you look good. Really well proportioned so I'm sure that's why your dr is happy!


----------



## Amy1976

Happy Belated Mother's Day to all the mommies and mommies to be :)

I hope everyone had a good weekend. We didn't do much since my DH is out of town, just relaxed around the house. We are going to dinner tomorrow night with the rest of my family for a belated Mother's Day dinner. I also had jury duty today but my panel just got released :happydance: So happy that's over with and I didn't get stuck on a jury/trial lol. 

Terri - You've been in my thoughts. I hope that you are doing ok. Check in when you feel up to it and let us know how you're doing. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I've been thinking about you. I hope you're doing OK. :hugs:

Erin - Glad to hear that you had such a great trip. I'm sure 30 lbs feels like a lot but your doctor would absolutely tell you if it were a problem. Sounds like the weight was much needed for your babe. :) New bump pic, please.

Amy - Happy Belated Mother's Day to you, too. Have a great time at dinner tonight.

Hi everyone else! Nothing much to report here. Had a nice weekend hanging with my sister and with DHs fam. Glucose test tomorrow. Hope that I pass. :wacko:


----------



## ERosePW

terri, thinking about you Hun... <3

Jen, thanks, you are too sweet! I wasn't very happy with the pics on FB, but I knew my sisters would start tagging away, LOL! And I wanted to have a pic with my prego sis anyway. I guess some days I'm feeling chunkier than others. :winkwink: I'm waiting patiently for your little misses to make her debut. Can't wait to see her!!!

Amy, happy belated Mother's Day to you as well! Since I now know that you have a son... I dont think I knew that before! Is he excited that you'll be providing him with a baby bro or sis someday soon? :)

kfs, GL on the glucose test! I think I have that next Wed, and I'm sorta dreading it, ugh. Because of the near-fainting moments I've had, I'm afraid something could be up. It hasn't happened in a few weeks though, so who knows, maybe it was just normal pregnancy stuff. Let us know how it goes! Does your doc do the easier test (is that just a blood test??) before making you do the drink thing? Most people I know don't have to do the drink thing unless they fail the first test, but for some reason my doc was acting like he was going straight to the drinking test. :wacko: He might have it wrong though... Nine times out of ten, the nurses know more than he does about what's going to happen at each appt. :winkwink:

AFM, I decided I'm having some caffeine this morning, so I'm sitting here with a delicious Chai Spice Latte with a shot of vanilla, and I'm literally in heaven. Forgot how good these were. I'm a happy camper at the moment.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi everyone.
My nurse planned for me to have my procedure tomorrow, but I told her since I didn't hear from her yesterday I already scheduled some work stuff, so the procedure will be either Thursday or Friday. My dad got in late last night, so I'll give him the scoop tomorrow. I feel ok. It just wasn't meant to be/not in the cards, so even though it's terrible, crying about it isn't going to solve any problems, so I'm moving forward. If anyone asked me if I knew thee was anything going on inside my body, I wouldn't even know, which is a good thing. I stopped my progesterone and I feel back to normal. It's so bizarre.

Plus, my bday week and my hubs' bday weeks are coming, so it's time to celebrate OUR lives.

ERose-Thanks..<3


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I think I have totally given up on avoiding caffeine all together. But I do watch myself. I try to limit it to 1 drink 3-4 times a week. I thought your pic was great too. Amazing how much you have gaine dbut it doesn't look like it. I feel like I am about to blow up some days. I am glad to be in the prego fat stage though. Yesterday a lady I don't work with often was here. She looked me up & down & had a funny look. I said yes I am having a baby. She said congrats...I didn't wnt to say anything because you never know. I said I appreciate that.

Terri - It just sucks how things turned out. No other word. I do hope you & your husband can find some peace & do what is right for you & makes you happy. Whether that is another IVF, adoption, or no kids. I am glad you have Fun. I had a beagle & basset years ago. We decided to get a 3rd dog. A few weeks after my basset got sick & ended up passing. I always said dog #3 was my angel. Because if he hadn't come along when he did, I would have never been up to getting another dog after mine passed. I see Fun as this for you. I know it's a bit different, but I hope you see what I mean.

We had a good mother's day. My mom came Sat & we went out shopping & out to eat. I took her to the used baby store & even though she yells at me about having too many clothes, it did not stop her from picking some more out. So now he has about 4 new things...all have crabs on them! Then I took her to breakfast the next day to a place we found a Galaga machine...the only video game my mom both likes & dominates. It was fun. She also made a face at me at "all the food" I ordered at breakfast. It came with the meal! I said. So funny.

Work has been hectic. A new guy started yesterday which I am very excited about. But with him coming & just other things happening it has been busy. Which makes the day go by faster. It's what I loved about the job in the beginning, so it makes me happy to stay busy. Still not super hungry this week. But I use the doppler & little man is still swimming around. I think I am just hitting a plateau. My nursery is pretty much done...just need a few decorations & we have an exciting plan for the wall which is currently blank. I will try to remember to take some pics tonight.

Vacation in the mountains next week for us. Not really a baby moon, but I guess you can call it that. Really it is just getting our usual time away in between the baby & my husband's new manager position.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-All that excitement about your MOM gift and you're not going to tell us? What the freak? hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> beagle-All that excitement about your MOM gift and you're not going to tell us? What the freak? hee hee.

Ha ha! I totally forgot. Because my husband went a different way...as usual. I was hoping for like a keepsake. He got me a prenatal massage. Which is awesome & I didn't expect that. I will be holding on to that for a bit until I am much further along & really feel like I need it.


----------



## JCM

Go before you get too big and have to lay on your side. At least if it's a long one like 80 mins... I went last week and I'm just uncomfortable. 

Big hugs Terri!!!

Well, dialation has begun! I'm 1cm and 75% effaced. I did some walking this last weekend (almost bought a puppy at the mall because I'm nuts) and thought my water broke on Sunday. Turns out I peed myself because I was so hydrated. The hospital staff must love me. Lol I go back every Tuesday now for internal checks (those are real fun) and if I'm 2cm by two weeks from today she will induce on the 27th. I have a feeling I'll be past 2cm by next week though and she'll come on her own. I plan to do lots of walking. I'd love for my body to do this whole thing on it's own instead of forcing. I guess inducing before week 39 increases chances of c section which I do not want. Soooooo now I wait some more. It's nice to know something is happening in there and also nice to have a set date so DH can plan his surgeries around it and my actual dr will be there...that is until little baby girl decides to screw up the plan and come at the worst time possible! We will see!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Go before you get too big and have to lay on your side. At least if it's a long one like 80 mins... I went last week and I'm just uncomfortable.
> 
> Big hugs Terri!!!
> 
> Well, dialation has begun! I'm 1cm and 75% effaced. I did some walking this last weekend (almost bought a puppy at the mall because I'm nuts) and thought my water broke on Sunday. Turns out I peed myself because I was so hydrated. The hospital staff must love me. Lol I go back every Tuesday now for internal checks (those are real fun) and if I'm 2cm by two weeks from today she will induce on the 27th. I have a feeling I'll be past 2cm by next week though and she'll come on her own. I plan to do lots of walking. I'd love for my body to do this whole thing on it's own instead of forcing. I guess inducing before week 39 increases chances of c section which I do not want. Soooooo now I wait some more. It's nice to know something is happening in there and also nice to have a set date so DH can plan his surgeries around it and my actual dr will be there...that is until little baby girl decides to screw up the plan and come at the worst time possible! We will see!

Hey Mama, bounce on that ball and get acupuncture...I had 2 treatments and my water broke 3 days before my edd. I was laying on the couch taking a nap and hear a pop that woke me up and water came out. I thought I peed myself...if you can stop what's coming out like you can when you stop stream of urine it's not your water...but don't be discouraged, you can stay 2cm for weeks...bounce on the ball! I will be stalking waiting for the news.

Terri I got back last night and tried to catch up and my heart just broke. It's just cruel to go through the hope and excitement. I agree with the others that if testing is covered by insurance it might give you closure to know more. Only you know what is the best for you, and we will support you no matter what. I am sending you a giant hug and a shoulder if you need it. 

I missed you ladies. Vacay was awesome, while jack napped me and the hubs had nooners which was awesome as I am not huge yet! Everything was great except for flight home, terrible turbulence, people screamed as planes jolted down and sideways, I cried fearing the worst. I was very grateful when we landed, the whole plane clapped.


----------



## beaglemom

I feel out of breath a lot...mainly when I talk a lot...some times if I walk longer distances. Does that seem normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## JCM

Haha normal...your uterus takes up everything! I just started to breathe normal again when she dropped low this last trimester. I was always out of breath. That's why I always laughed when I saw pregnant people doing lots of workouts. How do they breathe???
I did acupuncture last week. Going again this next week and I'm moving the ball in front of the tv. I might try sex this week too. I'm just so huge!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I feel out of breath a lot...mainly when I talk a lot...some times if I walk longer distances. Does that seem normal or should I be concerned?

It's normal. Also, eat small meals, it helps a lot.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, I was getting out of breath a lot too, and yes, even just when talking! People at work would ask me, "Did you just RUN down the hall or something?" Haha. Its just been the last couple of weeks that I'm not feeling like that anymore. I still have the dang rhinitis too, and that drives me batty.

BabyW, so glad to hear from you! I'm happy that your trip went so well. :thumbup: You're making me want a vacation, hehe!! That return flight sure sounds scary though!! Glad you made it home safe.

Jen, yay for being dilated a little!! She's gonna be here any day now. :) I have a feeling yours will be arriving around the same time my new little niece will be arriving. My sis is SO ready, just like you... She said she has a hard time caring about anything else right now because she just wants to have that baby NOW, hahaha. She's really having a hard time getting comfortable in any position at all.

So terri, I hate to even ask this, because I know you don't want to go through this anymore and spend anymore money, etc. But I'm just curious... since your fertility benefits started over this year, has it crossed your mind at all to potentially try one more time just to exhaust all your fertility funds? Or did this last IVF max you out anyway? You sound like you've pretty much decided you are done, but I just thought I'd ask. This stuff is SOOO physically and emotionally exhausting, so I sure don't blame you if you're done. But I did wonder if you'd be interested in just using whatever fertility funds you have left. 

Girls, I have GOT to get registered.... my girlfriend is having a shower for me at the beginning of July, so she's ready to get the invites ordered soon. So that got me thinking that I really need to get my registry done. I figured I'd register somewhere pretty standard like Babies R Us or Buy Buy Baby. And I'll probably register on Amazon Baby as well, for my out of state fam/friends who love the simplicity of Amazon. I started to look yesterday and got super overwhelmed. I almost wish I could have one of my friends who've had babies before to get on and register for me, haha! I don't want a bunch of things that I won't use/need just taking up space in our house. It's just SO much stuff!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - Target, Amazon, & Walmart all have checklists which I found helpful when registering.

Thanks for letting me know about the out of breath thing...figured it was normal. My boss today thought I was stressed because of this closing we have. I said sorry I am out of breath...he told me to relax & breath. I said I am not stressed...just pregnant. Just a weird feeling since I am not super huge. I feel so out of shape which I am not in great shape. But I walk when I can. Like yesterday I walked the whole shopping center I work at running errands...it felt good to walk in the sun. Also about a week ago my husband went to see his dad & just dropped me off at the library. Well I got bored & it was early morning & not hot yet so I just walked to his dad's place. Not sure how far it was...maybe a mile. I make sure to have water when it is hot though.

That rhino thing has gone away a little for me. I bought some vics to use but never got around to it.

BabyW - glad your vacation was nice. I am so ready to go! Not actually prepared...just ready. Just this afternoon & one more day. But it will be hectic. We have a closing on Monday & I am trying to get it all ready for the girl covering me so it will be an easy deal.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> beagle, I was getting out of breath a lot too, and yes, even just when talking! People at work would ask me, "Did you just RUN down the hall or something?" Haha. Its just been the last couple of weeks that I'm not feeling like that anymore. I still have the dang rhinitis too, and that drives me batty.
> 
> BabyW, so glad to hear from you! I'm happy that your trip went so well. :thumbup: You're making me want a vacation, hehe!! That return flight sure sounds scary though!! Glad you made it home safe.
> 
> Jen, yay for being dilated a little!! She's gonna be here any day now. :) I have a feeling yours will be arriving around the same time my new little niece will be arriving. My sis is SO ready, just like you... She said she has a hard time caring about anything else right now because she just wants to have that baby NOW, hahaha. She's really having a hard time getting comfortable in any position at all.
> 
> So terri, I hate to even ask this, because I know you don't want to go through this anymore and spend anymore money, etc. But I'm just curious... since your fertility benefits started over this year, has it crossed your mind at all to potentially try one more time just to exhaust all your fertility funds? Or did this last IVF max you out anyway? You sound like you've pretty much decided you are done, but I just thought I'd ask. This stuff is SOOO physically and emotionally exhausting, so I sure don't blame you if you're done. But I did wonder if you'd be interested in just using whatever fertility funds you have left.
> 
> Girls, I have GOT to get registered.... my girlfriend is having a shower for me at the beginning of July, so she's ready to get the invites ordered soon. So that got me thinking that I really need to get my registry done. I figured I'd register somewhere pretty standard like Babies R Us or Buy Buy Baby. And I'll probably register on Amazon Baby as well, for my out of state fam/friends who love the simplicity of Amazon. I started to look yesterday and got super overwhelmed. I almost wish I could have one of my friends who've had babies before to get on and register for me, haha! I don't want a bunch of things that I won't use/need just taking up space in our house. It's just SO much stuff!

Diaper.com is also good. I just used Buy Buy Baby and Pottery Barn. If I had to do it all over again, I would do Amazon as well. And register for more than you need...trust me. Register for Medela bath products, they are so gentle and smell great...much better than J&J. Get more bottles than you need too b/c after a year they start to crack internally and develop bacteria in those cracks. If you want suggestions on anything just ask. And register for a lot of clothes....don't do too many 0-3mos as they don't wear much in the beginning. Jack wore onezies or sleep gowns with feet loose for easy changes. I have to go thru his stuff and see what will pass as unisex. Also register for an infant and toddler car seat. The toddler seats are dang expensive. PB Baby is having good sales if you want to register there too.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - How was last night with your Dad? I hope he's being sensitive about what you're going through. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Beagle - A massage sounds like a great gift. Jealous. I asked for a mani/pedi because I didn't want my DH to spend money on something like flowers. I'll go this weekend or next week before my trip. Oh, and I've noticed the out of breath thing after eating too much, which I think Babywhisperer mentioned.

JCM - Get bouncing, girl! :)

Babywhisperer - Glad you had a great vacation. That's so scary about the plane, though. Yikes. Hmm. So, you think registering for clothes is important? Someone told me the opposite. I put some basic onesies and things on there but that's about it.

Erin - Registering is overwhelming. I tried to get the bigger items out of the way, first, and did some research at home in smaller chunks. Then, when I went to the actual store, I didn't feel as crazy. I also registered for both an infant and toddler car seat, like babywhisperer suggested. I ended up going with babies r us and amazon. Oh - and you mentioned the glucose test. I had to drink the drink for mine and so did my sister. If you fail, then you go back for a second test and have to sit there for 3-4 hours.

As I said above, I had my glucose test this morning. Results in 1-2 days. My fingers are crossed! I also asked AGAIN about flying next week because of my placenta previa. They reassured me that as long as I take it easy and have no bleeding, that I should be fine. Question for you ladies - are you planning on taking any birthing classes? My hospital offers a 1-day class that includes the hospital tour that I'm thinking about taking...


----------



## beaglemom

kfs I do plan on doing a class. They offer a one day crash course or a 4 week weekly night class. The tour is separate & I think they also have breastfeeding classes.


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-Yay, she'll be here soon. I agree with the others; walk, bounce, do what you have to do and she'll be ready to pop out. I can't wait.

ERose-I have medical insurance, but I don't have prescription money. That is the most expensive part, so this year is done. Maybe next January we will have another plan and it will be more accommodating. This insurance bites the big one. 

BabyW-Thanks. Welcome back. Glad you had a wonderful vacation. Sounds like a lot of fun was had by all. Oh, and I did find out that genetic testing is covered 85% by my insurance, but I don't care to have it done. Something was wrong, it self-imploded. The end. I don't need to know why because I can't fix genetic/chromosomal problems. I'm not taking any special vitamins and neither is my husband. If it happens again, it happens again. There is nothing I can do about it and I'm not really that curious. It doesn't matter to me. And, I'm happy it happened sooner rather than later. Having a dot leaving my body is easier for me than having a recognizable baby leave, so I'm ok with it.

My d&c is scheduled for tomorrow around 10:45. I hope I don't have that weird lady anesthesiologist again. That is the part I'm dreading. If that goes well, it'll be smooth sailing. I should be ok to come back to work on Friday but I'm planning on just sitting around and not doing too much if I am here. I'll write when I am on my way home.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Please update us. kfs1-Was the shower this past weekend? Krissy-How are you feeling? LadySosa-Anything new going on? booger/Amy-yoohoo!


----------



## MrsL4

terri - I hope everything goes okay tomorrow, all things considering, and you are able to recover. I understand where you coming from, not wanting to do more screening. It sounds as if you have come to peace, and sometimes you don't need "more answers" if the outcome is the same.
You have always had such a positive attitude, and I am glad to see you doing things as a couple. I hope adopting Fun brings joy to y'all too.

------------------------


Tomorrow I meet with the REI to do a mock transfer (my IUIs have been rather prolonged due to difficulty inserting the catheter.....so not looking forward to that part).....then some basic labs.....and then meet with the nurse to go over my calendar and medications. Should be a pretty busy day!

Have waited for the medications all afternoon and the shipment just got to the door. Got my Yeti box of goodies! :haha:

I am trying to "cheat" and find out my dosages/protocol before tomorrow haha....I know I start lupron Friday. I have been on BCP. I also received menopur, gonal f, crinone, and trigger shot. The Rx was written for menopur 75 and gonal f 150. I KNOW the dosages can change as stimming starts.....but not going to lie, I am pretty nervous that I will under stim. I responded well to clomid on low dosages....so I just get nervous that they may start me out slow given I responded to 50mg clomid.....know what I mean?

Then I tell myself to stop thinking about all that, and to trust my team......I am just ready to learn more tomorrow and get this started.

I wasn't sure what kind of progesterone I was going to get....even though I heard crinone is really messing and kinda gross, I was not looking forward to IM shots!


----------



## jkb11

Terri- you are in my thoughts and prayers this morning. &#9825;


----------



## jkb11

Mrs L.- so excited you are getting started! Good luck stimming. And yay for no pio!! Months later my backside still feels sensitive.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - Best of luck to you today :hugs: you seem to be handling all of this amazingly strongly, so I hope it's a quick and (relatively) easy procedure for you. 

AFM - Just waiting out this cycle (CD10) so we can start our first transfer cycle. FXed!


----------



## beaglemom

L - once you get to IVF, you get pretty excited & anxious. I did Crinone with no issues. I wore a pantyliner most days.

Krissy - good luck on transfer...time seems to go slow when you are waiting. I think you have a great shot.

Terri - thinking of you :) <3

Trying to get stuff done at work & personally today to get ready...headed for the mountains in the AM!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Jen-Yay, she'll be here soon. I agree with the others; walk, bounce, do what you have to do and she'll be ready to pop out. I can't wait.
> 
> ERose-I have medical insurance, but I don't have prescription money. That is the most expensive part, so this year is done. Maybe next January we will have another plan and it will be more accommodating. This insurance bites the big one.
> 
> BabyW-Thanks. Welcome back. Glad you had a wonderful vacation. Sounds like a lot of fun was had by all. Oh, and I did find out that genetic testing is covered 85% by my insurance, but I don't care to have it done. Something was wrong, it self-imploded. The end. I don't need to know why because I can't fix genetic/chromosomal problems. I'm not taking any special vitamins and neither is my husband. If it happens again, it happens again. There is nothing I can do about it and I'm not really that curious. It doesn't matter to me. And, I'm happy it happened sooner rather than later. Having a dot leaving my body is easier for me than having a recognizable baby leave, so I'm ok with it.
> 
> My d&c is scheduled for tomorrow around 10:45. I hope I don't have that weird lady anesthesiologist again. That is the part I'm dreading. If that goes well, it'll be smooth sailing. I should be ok to come back to work on Friday but I'm planning on just sitting around and not doing too much if I am here. I'll write when I am on my way home.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Please update us. kfs1-Was the shower this past weekend? Krissy-How are you feeling? LadySosa-Anything new going on? booger/Amy-yoohoo!

I understand and respect your position. I will be thinking of you today and hope all goes smoothly. xo


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :hi:

I have fallen behind again after I said I wouldn't - I have been reading but not posting. :blush:

*Terri* - I hope things go smoothly for you today. My thoughts are with you. You are a strong lady and always seem to handle things with such grace. :hugs:

*KrissyB* - Your transfer shouldn't be too far away now! I don't think I ever said congrats to you for both of your embryos getting to blast stage. That's awesome! :happydance:

*jkb* - I still have a numb spot on both of my hips from my PIO shots. I guess I must have hit a nerve on both sides at some point. Hopefully, they heal at some point. :nope:

*MrsL4* - Your dosages sound pretty normal and I think it's better to start there and increase as needed. They'll monitor you pretty closesly to see how your respond. It's much easier said than done but try not to stress about it too much. :thumbup:

*Beagle* - I think you mentioned this before but our vacations must be at the same time. We fly out next Thursday morning and then come back on May 30. Only one more week to go. I cannot wait. So ready for a break.

*kfs* - I hope you passed your glucose test! I definitely plan on taking a birthing class. I'm still way out but I've been thinking quite a bit as to what course of action I want to take - unmedicated or medicated. So depending on that, I'll have to pick a birthing class that addresses those particulars. Have fun on your trip!!!

*JCM* - Bounce away and keep us updated!!

*Babywhisperer* - Glad you had such a nice trip! Although your landing sounds awful. My DH hates flying so I'm always scared we're going to have a rough landing and he'll never fly again. 

*Erin* - I'm glad your trip home was a good visit. I can't wait for mine next week. It's been way too long and I love going to KY this time of year. Even though I know it's been hot, it's not crazy humid yet. Although I guess you're used to that living in FL. After living in the arid West for 14 years now I'm a humidity wimp.

*Amy* - I don't think I've posted since you decided to cycle again. :flower: I'm happy you and you DH are going to have another go with PGS this time. :hugs: And hooray for escaping jury duty. :thumbup:

Hello to sars, LasySosa, and Mrs W!!! I hope you're all doing well!

Things are still crazy at work for me - which is a good things because the days go fast but it's also been a little stressful. That's why I'm so ready for our trip next week.

This past weekend was nice. We got about half of our garden planted and I also got about half of my flowers planted. I'll do the rest of the garden this weekend and then the rest of my flowers when we get back from KY. We also went camping last weekend with some friends and that was a lot of fun. They have a 4-yr old little girl is just a hoot. We're also trying to plan a backpacking trip for the end of June/early July to celebrate my birthday and our anniversary. We'll see where we end up. My pack will have to be pretty light and we'll need to avoid any super strenuous climbs but I am looking forward to it - I just love summer in the mountains. There's nothing like camping next to a beautiful mountain lake in the middle of nowhere with nobody else around. The stars are just phenomenal - now I'm day dreaming!

Oh, I think I'll finally have to start telling people at work about my pregnancy when we return from KY. I'm guessing it's going to be hard to hide at that point. All of my normal clothes still fit fine but my jeans are starting to get a little tight in the waist. We'll see. I'll be just about 17 weeks then so it's probably time anyway. A group of us went to lunch yesterday at a local brewery and I was the only one who didn't have a beer and of course, they asked if I was pregnant. I said "If I were pregnant, do you really think this is they way I would tell you? By not drinking beer?" Then one gals says "If you ever get pregnant, you have to tell us right away. None of this waiting until you're 3 months in crap." :haha:


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> I have fallen behind again after I said I wouldn't - I have been reading but not posting. :blush:
> 
> *Terri* - I hope things go smoothly for you today. My thoughts are with you. You are a strong lady and always seem to handle things with such grace. :hugs:
> 
> *KrissyB* - Your transfer shouldn't be too far away now! I don't think I ever said congrats to you for both of your embryos getting to blast stage. That's awesome! :happydance:
> 
> *jkb* - I still have a numb spot on both of my hips from my PIO shots. I guess I must have hit a nerve on both sides at some point. Hopefully, they heal at some point. :nope:
> 
> *MrsL4* - Your dosages sound pretty normal and I think it's better to start there and increase as needed. They'll monitor you pretty closesly to see how your respond. It's much easier said than done but try not to stress about it too much. :thumbup:
> 
> *Beagle* - I think you mentioned this before but our vacations must be at the same time. We fly out next Thursday morning and then come back on May 30. Only one more week to go. I cannot wait. So ready for a break.
> 
> *kfs* - I hope you passed your glucose test! I definitely plan on taking a birthing class. I'm still way out but I've been thinking quite a bit as to what course of action I want to take - unmedicated or medicated. So depending on that, I'll have to pick a birthing class that addresses those particulars. Have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> *JCM* - Bounce away and keep us updated!!
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Glad you had such a nice trip! Although your landing sounds awful. My DH hates flying so I'm always scared we're going to have a rough landing and he'll never fly again.
> 
> *Erin* - I'm glad your trip home was a good visit. I can't wait for mine next week. It's been way too long and I love going to KY this time of year. Even though I know it's been hot, it's not crazy humid yet. Although I guess you're used to that living in FL. After living in the arid West for 14 years now I'm a humidity wimp.
> 
> *Amy* - I don't think I've posted since you decided to cycle again. :flower: I'm happy you and you DH are going to have another go with PGS this time. :hugs: And hooray for escaping jury duty. :thumbup:
> 
> Hello to sars, LasySosa, and Mrs W!!! I hope you're all doing well!
> 
> Things are still crazy at work for me - which is a good things because the days go fast but it's also been a little stressful. That's why I'm so ready for our trip next week.
> 
> This past weekend was nice. We got about half of our garden planted and I also got about half of my flowers planted. I'll do the rest of the garden this weekend and then the rest of my flowers when we get back from KY. We also went camping last weekend with some friends and that was a lot of fun. They have a 4-yr old little girl is just a hoot. We're also trying to plan a backpacking trip for the end of June/early July to celebrate my birthday and our anniversary. We'll see where we end up. My pack will have to be pretty light and we'll need to avoid any super strenuous climbs but I am looking forward to it - I just love summer in the mountains. There's nothing like camping next to a beautiful mountain lake in the middle of nowhere with nobody else around. The stars are just phenomenal - now I'm day dreaming!
> 
> Oh, I think I'll finally have to start telling people at work about my pregnancy when we return from KY. I'm guessing it's going to be hard to hide at that point. All of my normal clothes still fit fine but my jeans are starting to get a little tight in the waist. We'll see. I'll be just about 17 weeks then so it's probably time anyway. A group of us went to lunch yesterday at a local brewery and I was the only one who didn't have a beer and of course, they asked if I was pregnant. I said "If I were pregnant, do you really think this is they way I would tell you? By not drinking beer?" Then one gals says "If you ever get pregnant, you have to tell us right away. None of this waiting until you're 3 months in crap." :haha:

If your jeans are still fitting that's impressive. I hope you're feeling good and have a great trip!!

As far as a birthing class, we did a 1 day class at my Dr's office...it helped to know what to expect when you go into labor, what they do when you arrive at the hospital, the epidural procedure, contractions.....what I will say is that everything gets thrown out the window when its go time. Breathing exercises don't really help unless you have been doing them or yoga for years and can resist the reflex to hold your breath thru the pain...It helped to know when a contraction started it got worse then better...but I was having contractions 1 on top of another when I was getting closer to fully dilated. It definitely took the edge off my ners to know what to expect though, away from that I didn't really use much of what they taught. Just remember this, no matter how bad the pain, there is an end to it. You will all have amnesia to how bad it truly was when you hold that baby. I'm already thinking about #3...should we, could we, are we tempting fate? We'll see how this one sleeps...that will make or break it for us.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I'm thinking of you today. I hope you're doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## MrsL4

Waiting in the room for my trial transfer.... Bladder isn't full enough!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> Waiting in the room for my trial transfer.... Bladder isn't full enough!!

Good luck!! Mine was empty and worked just fine!


----------



## JCM

Hi Terri! Hope you're feeling decent!!!

I'm bouncing away. I had a little flu bug yesterday but today I have SO much energy. I've been walking, running errands, shopping, lunching, pedicuring (I made that word up) and now I'm home bouncing on my ball watching mad men. Where did this energy come from? I've missed it for 9 months! Anyway, after throwing up all day yesterday I definitely feel like a new human.


----------



## JCM

Oh by the way I don't know if I told you all this but red raspberry leaf tea gave me the worst diarrhea of my life. Be careful with that stuff!


----------



## terripeachy

My d&c was easy today. There were two other people having retrievals and one was aspirating a cyst. Yes, I'm so nosy. My doctor was the one to do my d&c. He really likes me. They had another doctor scheduled to do it, but my doc came down. I thought that was nice. I feel physically fine. My recovery has been much easier than a retrieval so I'm pleased about that. Back to work tomorrow. I'm just relaxing for the rest of the night. 

I only cried once and that was right before I went in for he procedure. Oh, so many of you don't know that I'm always cold and have really poor circulation in my hands (except when prego for a month). Well, they put the pulse clip on my finger to watch it during the procedure. It was so cold in the OR that I didn't have any blood in my fingers and they couldn't get a good reading. They had to clip it to my ear!! That made me laugh a little. 

The guys are watching basketball and Fun is snoozing. Things are good.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> My d&c was easy today. There were two other people having retrievals and one was aspirating a cyst. Yes, I'm so nosy. My doctor was the one to do my d&c. He really likes me. They had another doctor scheduled to do it, but my doc came down. I thought that was nice. I feel physically fine. My recovery has been much easier than a retrieval so I'm pleased about that. Back to work tomorrow. I'm just relaxing for the rest of the night.
> 
> I only cried once and that was right before I went in for he procedure. Oh, so many of you don't know that I'm always cold and have really poor circulation in my hands (except when prego for a month). Well, they put the pulse clip on my finger to watch it during the procedure. It was so cold in the OR that I didn't have any blood in my fingers and they couldn't get a good reading. They had to clip it to my ear!! That made me laugh a little.
> 
> The guys are watching basketball and Fun is snoozing. Things are good.

I'm glad it wasn't as bad as it could have been. You are incredibly strong and sensible. I hope you take it easy this weekend. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

MrsL-I hope the mock transfer ended up being ok. It should be a pretty quick procedure, and you know for the real deal to just drink a lot of water. If you have to go pee, just ask them, and they'll let you go. Mine was super full and I thought I was going to pee on the table, so they set me free to release a few squirts. HA!!HA!!

booger-I laughed about your coworkers. Good one! Do you have those rubber bands/hair ties? People use those to undo their pants. If you're not ready to buy new pants, you can do that trick, maybe. You probably already know that though. You're doing awesome.

Jen-Hope this week is it. I'm guessing you're going to have to have this baby on the 19th. It's a wonderful day to be born. Anytime in May is awesome though. Hopefully things will get moving soon. :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: Glad to hear you're hanging in there so Terri, and that the worst is behind you. You are one amazing and strong lady :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Of course, now I'm looking into ways to get cheap drugs. :wacko: What is wrong with me?


----------



## booger76

Morning, ladies!! 

Terri - I'm glad your procedure went smoothly. :hugs: I might have to start using the hairband/elastic thingie here soon! So far I haven't been uncomfortable but I imagine I will be soon

MrsL - I hope your mock transfer went well. The full bladder is no fun but like Terri, my doctor always let me empty a little bit if it was too uncomfortable.

babywhisperer - I figured the birth plan stuff probably goes out the window once you go into labor - especially the first time. How can anyone really prepare for something they have no idea what it's going to be like or how it's going to go?? I figure I at least want to know "how things are supposed to go". Haha.

Beagle - Looks like I was wrong and you and your DH are on vacation now! Woohoo! Enjoy.

It's so cliche but I am so happy it's Friday. Even though it supposed to rain all weekend, I don't care.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Of course, now I'm looking into ways to get cheap drugs. :wacko: What is wrong with me?

Ahem. I have a box and a half of menopur and I believe almost 2 full pens of gonal f. No pressure, of course. Just sayin'. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs--OMG, I love you! Thanks. I'll probably be in touch. Am I ok, for real? Am I crazy?


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Kfs--OMG, I love you! Thanks. I'll probably be in touch. Am I ok, for real? Am I crazy?

I have some leftover Gonal F and maybe a vial or 2 of menopur!


----------



## KrissyB

That's an awesome idea, kfs! 
What meds were you on, Terri?


----------



## booger76

I have 2 syringes of Ganirelix! :winkwink:


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies, 

Crazy busy week between work and the DH's birthday.

Terri, I'm happy to hear that things went as best as one can hope. Your strength and practicality amaze me. I also like that you're looking into discount meds =) I've got a Ganirelix as well as a partially used Follistim. I haven't been able to bring myself to throw that puppy out since it is cost $1800 if I recall. I applied for several discount programs. We unfortunately didn't qualify for much. But my RE did take pity on me and donate me one Follistim, so I only ended up spending $2,500 on the meds versus the estimated $5,000.

If you're serious try talking to your doctor. They often have discount cards, donated meds and programs they can suggest. Two my doctor suggested were Glen Rock Pharmacy and Mandell's. They had great pricing and overnight shipping. We applied for the First Steps discount program.

Hi to everyone!! I'm swamped today at work but I have been following along.

MrsL: Hope your mock transfer went well.

Beagle: Enjoy that vacation!

Booger: Glad to hear you resurface and that you are feeling well. I chuckled about your coworkers. Any reason you haven't shared yet? I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and it is still hard to tell in most outfits. All my coworkers know but I deal with a ton of folks outside my office professionally. No one would dare ask for risk of offending me. I hope you enjoy your trip back home.

BabyW: Glad your trip was such a success.

Jen: I hope you're hanging in there.

Hi to everyone else!

I forget who asked about classes. I signed up yesterday for a childbirth class that's like Beagle said either 4 weeks or one intensive day. And for a free labor and delivery unit tour class. I figured I have no idea how I'll react in the moment but information helps.

We picked up our glider over the weekend and it is awesome. We're having some challenges with our narrow old house doorways at the moment. So it is in the hall. I'm hoping it eventually makes it in there.

Our stroller arrived yesterday bc my MIL is nuts and was worried someone else was going to buy it. I'm worried bc the Amazon return window is only 90 days. What if the baby arrives and we hate it?

Hope everyone is dong well.


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are making me cry (as I jot down notes of what everyone has offered me). hee hee. Thank you* SO* much. I'm going to talk to hubs tonight (I'm sure he'll be up for trying again), and see what he says. Most of the time I make the decisions and he provides the sample, so I'm sure he'll be ok with it. I am also still waiting for my PGS deposit since I didn't use it last time, but I will put it in the bank and save it.

I was telling ERose that if I can get cheap/discount meds, I _promise _to follow through with PGS no matter what. It's the least I can do so I hopefully won't have to go through this nightmare again.

Krissy-I was taking GonalF/Follistim, Menopur, Ganirelix and then a generic HCG trigger shot. My friend just finished her third IUI and she has unlimited prescription coverage, and she also offered me some Gonal F yesterday, so this might work out for me.

sars-thanks for the scoop on those discount programs. I don't think I would qualify, but it's worth applying. Why would you hate the stroller? I'm sure it'll be fine, although I have no idea about all that stuff.


----------



## KrissyB

I feel like I'm jinxing myself to give away my remaining meds atm... even though I'm not even sure/doubt I'd be on the same protocol if I do have to stim agan. But if things work out for me or in the next month or two and you haven't started stimming yet, I could pass long more follistim, menopur.... and I think 1 or 2 ganirelix for you.


----------



## sars930

Sure Terri. When we got rejected my doctor seemed surprised and said you must make a lot of money. We don't. We make decent money but it is definitely a middle class lifestyle. So, it is always worth a shot.

I don't know much about strollers either. I just feel like you can't really get a sense of how you like it/ if it works for your needs until you're using it. DH was joking we should put Fen in the stroller and take him for a spin. I do not think he'd appreciate that.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Sure Terri. When we got rejected my doctor seemed surprised and said you must make a lot of money. We don't. We make decent money but it is definitely a middle class lifestyle. So, it is always worth a shot.
> 
> I don't know much about strollers either. I just feel like you can't really get a sense of how you like it/ if it works for your needs until you're using it. DH was joking we should put Fen in the stroller and take him for a spin. I do not think he'd appreciate that.

I might be able to help, which stroller?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA. Quietly following along but haven't had much time to post. I'm glad everyone's progressing well.

Terri - your strength and perseverance amaze me. Keep up that positive spirit! You are an inspiration to us all.

I am still dealing with work stresses, it just drains me completely. I don't have the energy to even think about my next round or get excited. Our house is a disaster and I just have no energy to clean when I get home from work! And that mess is stressing me out even more...I know I'm starting Lupron in a little less than 2 weeks. Hard to get excited about it...but hopefully I'll be feeling more positive when transfer comes. Also I think my birth control is making me more emotional than usual...(i.e. almost bursting into tears after I see a gazillion pregnant bellies at the park)


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. Quietly following along but haven't had much time to post. I'm glad everyone's progressing well.
> 
> Terri - your strength and perseverance amaze me. Keep up that positive spirit! You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I am still dealing with work stresses, it just drains me completely. I don't have the energy to even think about my next round or get excited. Our house is a disaster and I just have no energy to clean when I get home from work! And that mess is stressing me out even more...I know I'm starting Lupron in a little less than 2 weeks. Hard to get excited about it...but hopefully I'll be feeling more positive when transfer comes. Also I think my birth control is making me more emotional than usual...(i.e. almost bursting into tears after I see a gazillion pregnant bellies at the park)

Now you'll get prego! When life is a mess and everything is disorganized it when it will happen. When you can't afford it, when you're changing jobs, or when you're not feeling good....that's when it happens!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-I agree with Babyw. hee hee. It's bound to happen now. Just write your list (same directions as before) and check those bad boys off one at a time. Vacuum-check, take dishes out of dishwasher-check, sweep one room-check. Altogether it's overwhelming, but if I can do one thing, I feel accomplished (and able to watch one episode of Modern Family!). <3

Krissy-Don't worry...I'll find a way to get my meds, and if I have to buy fewer through my plan, it's still not the exorbitant rates that they are trying to gouge me with. You worry about yourself first. I, of course, was all ready to pass on my meds, so glad I still have them.


----------



## JCM

Terri you are NOT crazy. I think I have Repronex left and some Bravelle but I'll need to check. 

I had sex yesterday and it was hilarious. There is nothing romantic about trying to go into labor with sex. It's even less romantic than trying to make a baby. I walked all day again, had a foot massage at reflexology and now I'm bouncing waiting for DH to get home. Haha I'm sure he's pleased!


----------



## sars930

Babywhisperer said:


> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> Sure Terri. When we got rejected my doctor seemed surprised and said you must make a lot of money. We don't. We make decent money but it is definitely a middle class lifestyle. So, it is always worth a shot.
> 
> I don't know much about strollers either. I just feel like you can't really get a sense of how you like it/ if it works for your needs until you're using it. DH was joking we should put Fen in the stroller and take him for a spin. I do not think he'd appreciate that.
> 
> I might be able to help, which stroller?Click to expand...

BabyW: It is the BOB Revolution Pro Single stroller. It is the SE Revolution version with adjustable handle bars and a hand brake. I'm a shorty and it is very hilly where we live.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I already donated my meds to another TTC in need. But I do have some crinone if you need it. This feels like the end of It's A Woderful Life when they pass the basket! :) Check out meds overseas...I think Jen saved a ton like that. Also I know you say you are against it, but I would really talk to your dr about some supplements for you & husband for egg & sperm quality. I know it doesn't seem like it will matter, but I think it could...what could it hurt???

We left at 8 am & got to our cabin at check in...3 pm. We made tons of stops from my roadside website. Lots of fun. We let the dogs out around the lake & now everyone is passed out from our day. The cabin this time has a huge yard. My dogs are going to love it. We didn't do much planning, so we need to figure out what we are doing.

So glad to be away from work. We had this huge deal closing next week I have been working on. My boss left early to go deep sea fishing & off today. He had the nerve to give me crap about going to lunch at 11:30 instead of waiting for him to leave so he could call on me when he felt like. I said I am leaving for time off too I have things to do. So annoying. I was there at 8 & started working on last minute things all morning. While I watched him walk in at 9...chit chat with some co workers...talk about other deals he was trying to get done. UGH! Just glad to be off. And not going back until next Tuesday because of Memorial Day!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> Sure Terri. When we got rejected my doctor seemed surprised and said you must make a lot of money. We don't. We make decent money but it is definitely a middle class lifestyle. So, it is always worth a shot.
> 
> I don't know much about strollers either. I just feel like you can't really get a sense of how you like it/ if it works for your needs until you're using it. DH was joking we should put Fen in the stroller and take him for a spin. I do not think he'd appreciate that.
> 
> I might be able to help, which stroller?Click to expand...
> 
> BabyW: It is the BOB Revolution Pro Single stroller. It is the SE Revolution version with adjustable handle bars and a hand brake. I'm a shorty and it is very hilly where we live.Click to expand...

I like reading reviews on Amazon, it's a great way to see how many have reviewed it and the breakdown as far as rating (what % 5 stars, %4 stars...). I would think this is a great stroller but you may want to get an umbrella stroller as well. My parents use the Joovy umbrella stroller for Jack as it's light, has a carrying strap and is more compact for travel. We borrowed it for vacay. The size of your car/trunk is also a factor to consider. I know people have it and love it for going off sidewalks and onto paths and trails. Since I work, my nanny uses our Uppababy more than we do and she loves the fact the basket underneath can hold the diaper bag and other stuff for long walks and hours at the park. The Citi select basket underneath is curves and can't fit a diaper bag which means putting it on the handles and having to be careful it doesn't tip. I think you will really like this stroller seeing that you are very active and like to run. This is why I almost always buy this kind of stuff on CL...NYC always had people selling 1yr old expensive strollers that have been barely used...just in case I hate something I didn't spend full retail and you can always sell on CL. The Bob Revolution looks like a very highly rated stroller with a lot of satisfied owners. 

If anyone has questions about baby monitors also feel free to ask, been thru 1 and onto our 2nd which was much better than our 1st. We love the Summer Infant with 2 cameras and split screen for when baby comes. Great customer service too. Motorola sucks. Their customer service is the worst. Battery life awful. 

Diaper bags...we love the Pottery Barn canvas one...it's huge w/ a ton of pockets, easy to clean, and not heavy like leather or with a lot of hardware. It holds so much friends have returned theirs for this one. We carry a diaper changing pad that has a fold out mat and compartment for diapers and wipes. It makes it easy to grab just that to hit the bathroom w/ the baby. https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...r-buddy-changing-pad/3246244?categoryId=32077

And love our white noise machine for Jack's room since our house has wood floors and they creak...he sleeps well with it. We don't have to tip toe past his room.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> Sure Terri. When we got rejected my doctor seemed surprised and said you must make a lot of money. We don't. We make decent money but it is definitely a middle class lifestyle. So, it is always worth a shot.
> 
> I don't know much about strollers either. I just feel like you can't really get a sense of how you like it/ if it works for your needs until you're using it. DH was joking we should put Fen in the stroller and take him for a spin. I do not think he'd appreciate that.
> 
> I might be able to help, which stroller?Click to expand...
> 
> BabyW: It is the BOB Revolution Pro Single stroller. It is the SE Revolution version with adjustable handle bars and a hand brake. I'm a shorty and it is very hilly where we live.Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.com/BOB-Revolution-Single-Stroller-Orange/dp/B004DC9TAI This is the review that is probably the most detailed for you.

How was everyone's weekend? Terri how are you doing lady? Jen you still preggers? Bounce away girl and get some acupuncture! The point I had done were in between my thumb and forefinger, around my ankles, in my trapezius muscle and another spot. My gut says you go this week. :happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

I LOOOOVE our Motorola monitor. Except that I do have to say about 2 years in the battery is GARBAGE. I can't make it through a long nap without the charger now. But it is getting quite old, so I don't blame the hardware on that too much, and I've never needed to use customer service.

We have a Citi Mini Jogger stroller... and it was decent. It's very very easy to fold up and open up, and it does the job. And it was decently priced, especially for how well it was rated (at least, how it was rated ~3 years ago) But we did have to have a part by the front wheel replaced because it locked up and wouldn't turn. And while it's manoeverable enough in a store, if you go out for walks on trails, it takes bumps pretty hard and I do wish it handled a bit better to steer around puddles or whatnot. All in all we're planning on going with a Bob's if we get another one in the future.


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning!
I'm doing ok. It's birthday week so we had a busy weekend with cookouts, dinners, casino, house party. hee hee. Tonight we chill and then start up with festivities again. My dad is still visiting. Not sure how long he's staying, but it's all good.

I bought some new accessories for Fun (leashes, collar), and we've been walking every day around the block for practice. Today I am giving him a bath since the weather is nice, and then we'll just hang out. He did pretty well with the party people except my friend has two young girls (2 and 4) and every time they saw him they would scream at the top of their lungs and run, and Fun was really confused/scared by their screaming. I told the 4 yo not to scream because it scares the dog.Then she said 'I was saying hi.' Her parents needed to tell them to stop screaming/carrying on. They were also dropping food they didn't want on the floor and begging other people for food. They are pretty bad/spoiled, but what can you do?

Hope you all had nice weekends. I'm starving and ready for lunch.


----------



## JCM

Still pregnant. I tried everything all weekend. My contractions are 5 mins apart and pretty uncomfortable but I'm not dialated enough. Booooo! The baby looks really great though. Everyone has nothing but positive to say about her. Drs, nurses, hospital staff...it's me that's the problem. I thought she wanted to come out early but I guess not! If it's this week I'd love it. I don't mind the big giant bump anymore or the hemroids. I just want the contractions to go one way or another. Dr prescribed me ambien to take to get a good sleep. That helped a ton! My body actually feels better. It's amazing what sleep can do. 
I have the city select stroller. It seems really easy and simple. I paired it with the uppababy baby car seat. Can't wait to actually use it!


----------



## sars930

Thanks BabyW. I feel pretty good about it given how active we are and our neighborhood. It has great Amazon reviews. I'd just like the option to return it if something is defective. We were joking we'll take the dog for a spin in it to test it out. We live in a historic neighborhood with lots of bumpy sidewalks, so the shock absorption is huge. Our friends and neighbors have the BOB CE and love it. So, fingers crossed. I am going to test out my trunk this week, although it looks like it should be fine. I am planning on getting an umbrella stroller as well for travel etc.

You're lucky with the CL around you. Mine isn't that great. My parents live in Philly right by the Art Museum and theirs is awesome. I sent my dad out the other day to pick me up with a Boon high chair for $70. I was proud of that score =)

Terri, glad to hear Fun is doing well and you're keeping busy. Sounds like you have lots of fun planned.

Jen, I hope this week is your week!

I had a bridal shower and bachelorette party Saturday, where absolutely no one realized I was pregnant. I had to explain why I was not drinking 800 times. But then tonight at a meeting someone asked me if I was pregnant. So, I feel like I'm still in that odd stage.

DH had a bit of a scare yesterday and ended up in the ER. He's had MRSA a few times and his arm swelled up like crazy Saturday night. Turns out it is an infection, not MRSA, mixed with an allergic reaction. He's on 2 different antibiotics and had to get a shot in his rear. He was complaining about how it hurt. I told him I empathized but to cut out the whining =)

We've got the entire nursery empty now except for the crib. It looks a lot bigger than I thought it was. Still haven't gotten the glider in there =/ I really hope we can get it in there. Stupid old house with narrow doorways. DH plans to take the door off the hinges and the closet door off the hinges.

Feeling a little overwhelmed with how fast time seems to be flying by and how jam packed our calendar is in the next few months. It is nuts how our summers fill up so quickly.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LadySosa

Yikes SARS that is scary! Glad it's not MRSA- that is scary stuff. Are you telling ppl you're preggo yet or are you still being coy? I bet u are getting ready for your awesome vacay!

Jen- ugh sorry your baby girl isn't ready yet but glad she's looking good. Will they eventually induce you if you don't dilate enough?

Happy bday Terri! What day is it? I'm glad you are staying busy and having fun (and Fun! Ha). Some peoples kids, man! We always encounter kids at the park that want to pet Charlie. He is TERRIFIED of kids. Most of the time they are nice and ask to pet him (and I pick him him and hold him while they pet him, he's less scared that way) but sometimes they just chase him. Then he gets really scared. I think it's really important to teach kids good doggie etiquette. You never know when a stranger dog will snap.

Beagle- your vacay sounds so fun and relaxing! Enjoy the time away from work.

Hope everyone's having a good week so far!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jen, hang in there it can be any day now. Rest as much as you can believe me. I may ask for ambien towards the end just to not get up to pee 5 times a night. She's been more active at night which is rough.

Sars I am so sorry about dh, that is scary. I hope he is on the mend. Those infections are no joke.

Terri I hope you're enjoying the bday week!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Happy Birthday! :cake: :happydance: :flower: You better be doing something fun today!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling otherwise? Hope you're doing OK. Ugh - your friend's kids DO sound a bit spoiled. Dropping food like that??? I would be furious if that were my kid. Plus like LadySosa said, it's so important to teach kids how to behave with dogs!

LadySosa - I'm sorry that work has been so stressful for you. Ugh. And you said there's not much that you can do about it, right? That must be so frustrating.

Beagle - Hope you're enjoying your vacation!

Babyw - What brand of white noise machine do you have? I definitely want to get one of those.

JCM - I'm sorry that you're still pregnant :) but happy that you're able to get some sleep at least. Keep on bouncing, girl!

Sars - Yikes. I'm sorry about your DH. I'm glad he's doing better though. I hope you can get that glider in there! I live in a house with small doorways, too, so I feel your pain.

Well, I passed my glucose test which I was relieved about. I cannot believe that I'm going to be 30 weeks on Thursday. The first part of my pregnancy dragged but time has been flying by lately. Heading to FL on Friday for a friend's wedding. Not looking forward to flying (not my favorite) but I'm happy to see friends. It's been a while since I've seen them.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

Happy Birthday, *Terri*!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day. :cake::wine:

*kfs* - Hooray for passing your glucose test. That's a relief, I'm sure. Have fun in Florida. My DH hates flying so it's always a bit of a challenge for us when we have to go across the country (which we do on Thursday). Too bad you can't have a drink to unwind beforehand!! Hopefully, you can just sleep on the plane.

*LadySosa* - Are things any better this week at work? I hope so. And don't you start Lupron soon?? Not that Lupron is fun but it means your moving forward again.

*sars* - I'm glad your DH is on the mend. That's scary. Never fun when a loved one ends up in the ER. Sounds like you guys are getting closer and closer to having your nursery ready. I know what I want to do with ours but haven't actually done anything yet. DH is pretty sure he is going to make the crib so I'm hoping when we get back from our trip he'll get started. Good luck getting that glider in - we have an old home too so I feel you on the narrow doors. Buying furniture is always an adventure!

*JCM* - Sorry baby girl is being stubborn already but it's good that she is still checking out well - even if it's no fun for you. She must just be super comfortable in there. Good luck!! I hope things get moving for you soon. 

*Babywhisperer* - You're like having our own personal product reviewer on here! I love it. It's very helpful. Although, I think it was Erin who said it a few days ago, looking at baby stuff is overwhelming. I agree. Everytime I go to look at stuff, my brain shuts down. Hehe - guess I'll have to start getting more serious about it soon.

Hello to everyone else!! I hope you're all doing well.

Nothing much to report here. We leave super early in the morning on Thursday to fly to KY. I think we'll have to leave the house at 4:00 am. Ugh. Not looking forward to that. Our 10-yr old neighbor is going to watch our dog. She does a great job but I feel extra guilty leaving her behind as this is the first time she'll be all alone since we had to have our other dog put down in January. I know she'll be fine - lots of squirrels in the back yard to entertain her. I just hope she doesn't dig in our garden while we're gone!


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is having a great day. Im jealous of everyone traveling. I love to travel. Im going to ask ny dr next week at my appt what restrictions, if any there is for taveling. We want to go to outer banks toward the end of summer buti will be around 8 months then. 

Sars- glad your hubby got some antibiotics on board! Sorry he had to go to ER. 

Terri- glad you are doing as well as you are! Is it your b day week or hubbys? ? Either way hope it was great!!

Kfs - yay for passing glucose tolerance test!!! I dread it:/

Jen- good luck getting your sweetie to make her grand entrance. Cant wait to see her pic!!

Booger- maybe try giving hubby a little benadryl for the flight. Turbulence makes me nervous. Since its a long flight he could get a good nap instead of worrying the whole time. Hope yall have a great trip!

AFM -nothing new really:) sweet girl seems to be doing great! No issues which im so thankful for!! I do have this nasty vericous vein in my right leg that came from nowhere! Maxi dresses it is:).


----------



## sars930

LadySosa said:


> Yikes SARS that is scary! Glad it's not MRSA- that is scary stuff. Are you telling ppl you're preggo yet or are you still being coy? I bet u are getting ready for your awesome vacay!
> 
> Jen- ugh sorry your baby girl isn't ready yet but glad she's looking good. Will they eventually induce you if you don't dilate enough?
> 
> Happy bday Terri! What day is it? I'm glad you are staying busy and having fun (and Fun! Ha). Some peoples kids, man! We always encounter kids at the park that want to pet Charlie. He is TERRIFIED of kids. Most of the time they are nice and ask to pet him (and I pick him him and hold him while they pet him, he's less scared that way) but sometimes they just chase him. Then he gets really scared. I think it's really important to teach kids good doggie etiquette. You never know when a stranger dog will snap.
> 
> Beagle- your vacay sounds so fun and relaxing! Enjoy the time away from work.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good week so far!

LadySosa: I'm definitely not hiding it. We put it on Facebook. It just isn't obvious unless I wear something tight. And I think it still looks questionable. The festivities Saturday were for the fiance of one my best male friends from college. The bride and I are good friends now but the couple met in grad school so we only have cross over friends of six people.

I agree about doggie etiquette. Fen is really good with kids but plenty of dogs aren't. You need to teach kids to be cautious around dogs and always ask before petting.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sound machines we have and love:"

https://www.target.com/p/homedics-s...pid=10121441&gclid=CPzfgbSizsUCFQwXHwod-0gArg

https://www.thecpapshop.com/marpac-dual-speed-sound-machine-dohm-ds?gclid=CODoxduizsUCFc4XHwodJ5kAYA

The first is in Jack's room and we use the white noise setting. It's super light so very easy to travel with. The second is in our room and dh has had it for years. I love it as it drowns out dh's snoring sometimes. It's heavier so it stays home.

I like to share my experience with products mostly b/c I do a lot of research before buying...I hate buying something and get disappointed and have to deal with customer service. It's a huge inconvenience and AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!

When it comes to shopping or registering I know it's overwhelming, but break it down into categories...the first things you'll need are clothes, blankets, car seat, stuff to bathe them, bottles, pumps, nursing things like a Boppy. I had a friend come with me to register and she was like "you need that, this, that over there, this is great, you won't need this right away but in 3mos..." I am glad I listened, she's very sensible and I used everything except for a swing.


----------



## JCM

Happy Birthday, Terri!!! Hope you're doing something special! Like drinking lots of drinks for me...

Yay for passing the glucose test kfs! One less thing to worry about! Woohoo! 

I hate flying as well and I always take Benadryl. Works like a charm! 

So scary about DH sars. Haha but chill on the whining DH. Glad it's not Mrsa though. 

So after all of my hard work I'm still at 1cm today. Ugh! So frustrating. But my dr tried to stretch my cervix and OUCH!!! Worst cramps ever. Maybe that will do something to me this week. Or at least get me to 2cm by next Tuesday so I can be induced on the 28th. Her little feet aren't so little anymore and you can actually see them by my rib cage. It's a little creepy but cool at the same time. Come on, little Charli...it's really nice outside of my body...


----------



## JCM

Oh BabyW, you are so much like DH. He lives on amazon and reads through every single review. I'm thankful for him cause I don't have the patience but he saves us a ton of money on returns that's for sure! I didn't get a monitor yet but I need one. Also a noise machine too. DH snores loudly and if it wakes me up it will surely wake the baby. I am obsessed with ambien. I take it every 3 nights. I get the best sleep. It makes me nauseous the next day though...take the good with the bad I suppose!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey all...busy busy here. Dad is still here; i'm feeling overwhelmed because I haven't had two seconds to myself. The holiday is coming up, but see a) Dad is still here. HA!!HA!! 

Hubs' bday is the 16th, mine is the 19th (yesterday), and I still have plans for every day, appointments (why did I schedule appointments on my bday week), work. I think the holiday is just screwing everything up. Usually I have my bday week, a break and then the holiday week. #spoiledgirlproblems

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. We make a product to test for MRSA, and it is no joke. Love, and hugs and kisses to all.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Hey all...busy busy here. Dad is still here; i'm feeling overwhelmed because I haven't had two seconds to myself. The holiday is coming up, but see a) Dad is still here. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Hubs' bday is the 16th, mine is the 19th (yesterday), and I still have plans for every day, appointments (why did I schedule appointments on my bday week), work. I think the holiday is just screwing everything up. Usually I have my bday week, a break and then the holiday week. #spoiledgirlproblems
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. We make a product to test for MRSA, and it is no joke. Love, and hugs and kisses to all.

I hope you had a great bday!! I know what it's like to have a bday around a holiday, I am Thanksgiving week...it becomes an afterthought. That being said, I hope you realize how special you are to us!!


----------



## sars930

terripeachy said:


> Hey all...busy busy here. Dad is still here; i'm feeling overwhelmed because I haven't had two seconds to myself. The holiday is coming up, but see a) Dad is still here. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Hubs' bday is the 16th, mine is the 19th (yesterday), and I still have plans for every day, appointments (why did I schedule appointments on my bday week), work. I think the holiday is just screwing everything up. Usually I have my bday week, a break and then the holiday week. #spoiledgirlproblems
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. We make a product to test for MRSA, and it is no joke. Love, and hugs and kisses to all.

Happy belated Terri and happy birthday to your husband as well! My husband was the 13th. May is a great month. Hope you get some time to breathe.

My husband has actually had MRSA three times. The first time he nearly lost his arm. The second two times he knew what was happening and got treated quickly. It is scary. We're relieved this was just an allergic reaction/infection.

Everyone is quiet this week.

Booger, I hope your trip home is awesome and the flight is smooth.

I can't believe it is almost Memorial Day. This year is flying by. Our summer is already almost booked and I'm feeling a tad overwhelmed. I made a before baby list that made me feel better for a moment and then overwhelmed again =)


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. Last day at our cabin. Leaving tomorrow. We have had a great time. We found a swing on clearance at a Target here & almost got a convertible car seat but held off. I have a carrier seat which will work for a little while. So I had to take the one I had on my registry off. I like this one better. It is graco & you can take the seat off to make a rocker & it swings both ways. So I feel like my belly popped a little this week. Tuesday is my next u/s & appt. So I feel like time is flying. Here is a question for you. I am so overwhelmed with the shower idea. My coworkers want to have one but I don't have a lot of family near by. I always wanted to do a bbq but now the timing seems off. A month a head puts us right in when my husband opens his store. Then the month before is Aug & HOT. So I am looking for opinions on a few things. One: how early can I do a shower? I was thinking June wouldn't be as hot maybe. The other is I really hate traditional showers. I wanted like a party everyone could come to even kids. And mainly it being a get together with food to celebrate the pregnancy. My coworker really wants to throw one at work & I am COMPLETE against this. I hate the idea. I would rather coworkers be able to come to the bbq. And as I said before my family is scattered so if I do a separate shower I will have a much smaller crowd. Also if I so a shower in Aug, what ideas do you have for staying cool & a good time of day to have it. I am just so lost here to the point I just want to say no shower period. There is a great park we can rent a space for a bbq. Plenty of space for kids to play & people to be spread out & mingle. Or if I toss the idea for an outdoor shower, what are some other gathering spaces I could use for indoor?


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hey guys. Last day at our cabin. Leaving tomorrow. We have had a great time. We found a swing on clearance at a Target here & almost got a convertible car seat but held off. I have a carrier seat which will work for a little while. So I had to take the one I had on my registry off. I like this one better. It is graco & you can take the seat off to make a rocker & it swings both ways. So I feel like my belly popped a little this week. Tuesday is my next u/s & appt. So I feel like time is flying. Here is a question for you. I am so overwhelmed with the shower idea. My coworkers want to have one but I don't have a lot of family near by. I always wanted to do a bbq but now the timing seems off. A month a head puts us right in when my husband opens his store. Then the month before is Aug & HOT. So I am looking for opinions on a few things. One: how early can I do a shower? I was thinking June wouldn't be as hot maybe. The other is I really hate traditional showers. I wanted like a party everyone could come to even kids. And mainly it being a get together with food to celebrate the pregnancy. My coworker really wants to throw one at work & I am COMPLETE against this. I hate the idea. I would rather coworkers be able to come to the bbq. And as I said before my family is scattered so if I do a separate shower I will have a much smaller crowd. Also if I so a shower in Aug, what ideas do you have for staying cool & a good time of day to have it. I am just so lost here to the point I just want to say no shower period. There is a great park we can rent a space for a bbq. Plenty of space for kids to play & people to be spread out & mingle. Or if I toss the idea for an outdoor shower, what are some other gathering spaces I could use for indoor?

There is no "rule" per se, but I would say that most if not all the showers I have been to were after they were 30 weeks. I had mine 4 weeks before I had Jack. The average has been 32-34 weeks prego for everyone I know. I was pretty over the whole shower thing since both sister-in-laws bailed on mine even with 2mos advance notice of when we were doing it. If it is not about them they don't extend themselves. I will say that where I am from you either have a friend host it for you at their home or they do it at a country club or restaurant. You will be happy you had the shower though trust me. It's a celebration and makes you feel good that others share in your excitement.


----------



## beaglemom

I want one but I want my family involved. I forgot to mention. I work at a bank & my coworkers plan to have it after hours at the bank. Ugh! I hate this idea. I do not want to celebrate at work & I would feel weird having family come there. So I am trying to find an alternate idea. I probably should talk to the coworker who wants to throw it. She would def help me out. I know traditional is not to throw your own. But I want it to be mine so I want it to fit me & my husband's idea & taste. We want simple, co-ed, & no games or cheezy stuff. Just mainly a get together & who cares if I get gifts. I really just want a celebration & just a fun time with everyone. I am trying to look up places now. I also do not go to church which I know a lot of people use churches. I just love the cook out idea but worried about the weather.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, I'll be 34 weeks prego when my girlfriend has my shower (my family all lives out of state). She's doing it early to mid-July, and I'm due 8/21. It won't be a traditional shower with games and all that. She's doing it at a restaurant that I love for Sunday Brunch and mimosas. It will be pretty small... maybe 10 people. My closest family/friends are up in KY, so down here I only have my handful of friends and my in-laws. My coworkers are doing a separate shower/lunch on a weekday. I'm very close with them, and it will be nice to get out and go somewhere nice to eat and celebrate, so I don't mind that at all. If you decide you don't really want/need an actual shower, then technically a BBQ/party could be thrown at any time really. Glad you're enjoying your vacay! I've been enjoying your pics on FB. :)

Terri, happy belated bday to you and DH!! Sorry you're feeling overwhelmed with your dad there. I wish I had extra meds left to pass on to you, but when I went to look for my box, I couldn't find it... it was in the room we're using as our nursery, and DH just moved about 5 boxes into our attic. I bet that was one of them, and since its been so hot here, I wouldn't trust those meds now! 

Jen, waiting patiently here!! I'll have to laugh if you end up having her on the same day as my sis... they finally told her the other day that they will be inducing her on May 23, one week before her due date. Btw, loved the belly pic on FB! 

sars, how scary for your DH and the MRSA scare! I know that is nothing to mess around with, so it's good he at least knows to stay on top of it.

BabyW, thanks for the product suggestions. :) It does help sometimes to hear others' opinions since this is my first baby and I don't have a CLUE. I picked a bunch of stuff for my registry, but didn't really have the time to spend researching every single little thing. I'm glad you mentioned the Summer Infant monitor... that's the one I put on my registry, so at least I know someone who has used it before. :)

I was trying to respond to everyone, but I just got a 5pm meeting reminder, so I must run!! Hello to all of you lovelies! :flower:


----------



## MrsL4

Question: when did y'all have spotting during IVF? I am on my sixth day of Lupron (and many more days of BCP) - and started spotting. I stop the BC on Friday, and was told to expect a period then....so I am assuming this is all normal. Just irritated from already needing to wear liners!!


----------



## kfs1

Babyw - Thanks for the sound machine recommendations. I'll definitely pick one up for the baby's room as our house is so small - you can hear everything. My husband snores, too, but I usually just use a sound app on our iPad. :)

JCM - Is it safe to take Benadryl or something like that while pregnant? I'd totally love to just knock myself out for a few hours.

Mrs. L - I don't remember spotting but I'm sure it's normal, especially if AF will be arriving soon.

Sars - I also cannot believe that it's almost Memorial Day. Time has been flying by lately and I feel the same way about the summer being booked. It's going to be craziness right up until I have this baby. I better get my butt moving with some of the stuff that I want to do around the house. At least the nursery's set up though...

Terri - Like I said on the other thread, I hope you can plan something nice for yourself soon. Get out with some girlfriends or get out on that motorcycle and take a quick trick somewhere. I think you really deserve some R&R.

Booger - Have a great trip! We have to leave our house at 4 in the morning tomorrow, too, so I feel your pain. :)

JKB - I know some people who travel right up until they go into labor (not getting on a plane of course) so you might be OK. I guess your doctor would know best though. :)

eRose - Just saying hi!

Beagle - I think if you want to plan your own version of a shower, then you can have it whenever you want! :) I mean, people are going to want to celebrate with you so I personally don't think it matters if it's a bit earlier than usual. I hear you about the work shower though. They typically throw parties in a conference room here which are completely awkward (think of the movie Office Space) but some close friends of mine are planning a lunch out instead (similar to what eRose said). And as far as my family shower, I'm lucky because my DHs family and a lot of my family do live around here so only my mom and a few other family members have to make the trip up. It must be hard not having family around to help you plan. I think you and your DH should just do what you want. :)


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I agree with the others. Do what you want. Tell your coworker you're not interested in having a work shower, but you are going to host a BBQ, and she can help coordinate the coworkers around that if she likes. Then you can have your family over and whatever coworkers you want to invite. If people want to give you gifts at work, they are free to do so, and it doesn't have to be a "shower" unless they are cheap and will only give a gift if there is a party. If that's the case, you don't need a gift from them, anyway.

booger/kfs1-Have fun on your vacations!

MrsL-I can't help you with spotting. I didn't have any, but if it's normally time for AF, that may be why you're having spotting.

AFM-I go in for my first bloodwork tomorrow to see what my hcg levels are doing. I'm kind of dreading going into the facility, BUT, I can go early since I'm only getting bloodwork. I'll be in and out, hopefully. Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## KrissyB

The grades are (finally) in! I've got two Hatching Blastocytes (HB) BBB grade waiting in the freezer for me to ovulate (come ON opks!)!
I'm pretty happy - I think the hatching part is awesome, even if I might have preferred a few A's thrown in on the grading. Can't wait for June!!!!!!!

Terri - Best of luck tomorrow. I bet it won't be as bad as you're expecting and each step is a step closer to having this all behind you and you can focus on the future :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

You'll laugh at the visual...dh's firm threw him a baby shower at his office, organized by his sec'y...it's was 99% women, there was a cake, card signed by all the secy's, partners and close friends at the firm, gifts, and a gift card to BBB. He said while it was so thoughtful he felt so awkward walking into a conference room full of women, cake and baby gifts. My firm didn't do a thing...perfect example of the dog-eat-dog culture here...no one cares. Beagle it's your shower do what you want, but weather can be a tricky one.


----------



## Babywhisperer

KrissyB said:


> The grades are (finally) in! I've got two Hatching Blastocytes (HB) BBB grade waiting in the freezer for me to ovulate (come ON opks!)!
> I'm pretty happy - I think the hatching part is awesome, even if I might have preferred a few A's thrown in on the grading. Can't wait for June!!!!!!!
> 
> Terri - Best of luck tomorrow. I bet it won't be as bad as you're expecting and each step is a step closer to having this all behind you and you can focus on the future :)

That's awesome!!! Don't focus too much on the grading. Our RE was so strict they almost never give out As, Hatching is perfect! They implant better!!


----------



## JCM

Kfs, I take Benadryl all the time! It's on my safe list!


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh I don't like attention, so a cookout is perfect...everyone can do their thing & some focus can be on my husband. I think we will rent a space at one of the parks we have nearby. Now to figure out the time. I think it is too late to plan for a June party...so maybe mid July. Either early in the day around 11 or later around 4 because of the heat. I will see about using some fans & also I had planned to make small grab bags for kids with a ball, bubbles, & a water gun maybe to stay occupied & cool. I really appreciate the thought for the work shower, but sometimes it feels more for them than me. And I love nothing more than hitting the road at 5...so I do not want to stick around after hours for a party.

So all the relaxation of my vacation quickly vanished yesterday which was full of stress. My dog who has some history of complicated medical issues started shaking. Luckily our vet was late hours yesterday so we took him there...but our original plan was to head to the vet school in Raleigh in case it was another major issue. Luckily it seems to only be a back injury. They gave him a shot of meds & more to take over the next few days. He was still shaking while he slept last night & I slept horribly. Those who may not know shaking is usually a sign of pain. But after some more meds this morning he is finally walking around slowly & sleeping with no shaking. I was so sick & my stomach in knots.

Issue #2...my husband called his dad to let him know of an appt today. Only to find out my loser of a SIL asked him for money. So little back story...my FIL is in assisted living after a stroke. He gets VA retirement, disability, & SS. He sold his house for a small amount of money so now he may last for about 3 years on his savings if no major medical problems arise. And if we can't get more govt help, we pick up the bill then. SIL...left her kids a few years ago with her husband to be with another woman. I have no issue with her life style, just her abandonment of her kids. So last Christmas the husband passed away. Keep in mind she has been working seasonally if that, claims wrist injuries, autism, bipolar...she is a drama queen. So now apparently she is in a custody battle with the in laws. My personal opinion, she has no business keeping those kids. She is selfish. She also lived in my FIL house & racked up $1000 in electric bills she never paid. She never comes to visit (less than 2 hrs away), calls when she needs something, & doesn't even bother to mail a care package at the very LEAST. My husband takes my FIL law, takes him to appts, & deals with any other daily issues that come up. She also claimed a while back we went on vacation in left him in the facility with no water. His place feeds him & brings him snacks. EVEN IF we had not stocked up his bottled water, he had access to water & food. Anything we buy him as far as food is strictly an added luxury. He is provided anything he needs. I have so many issues with her it makes me CRAZY.

Anyways...so my husband is at his appt now & is going by the bank after. My other SIL takes her side & even after my husband explains he needs the money to py his expenses each month...he has no extra & living off the savings...she still responds well it is for a good cause. So my husband responds I think keeping a roof over dad's head is a good cause. Like seriously, the girl can't go to a bank or get a credit card? He is sending just $500. If your kids really mattered you could find a way to do that yourself. I told my husband to explain to my FIL no lawyer works a case for $500. More will be needed. This is only the beginning. My SIL thinks we live a life of luxury. We do well for ourselves, but not like we don't have debt & more importantly, we worked for every single thing we have. I never got any hand outs from anyone. The most we had was my mom giving us used furniture when we moved in together. She had the same opportunities as my husband. He started out at his job almost 20 years ago making $6/hr.

Anyways...hopefully we can get in a better mood later tonight...I am thinking a movie or something. Oh & side note...a while back people here were talking about Gone Girl. That is what my husband & I chose as our audio book for the trip. So we finished it yesterday & the movie last night. Not going to say anything in case someone hasn't seen it...my only response...WOW! Such a good book & movie. We also have been working on watching all the Star Wars movies.

Hope everyone has a good holiday weekend. I am hoping to get my pool cleared up & swim!


----------



## KrissyB

So, "off cycle" question for FET gals.

Was your off cycle longer than usual and/or anovulatory? And did you get any mid-cycle spotting? I'm on CD 18 with still pretty light OPKs...and for a few days now I noticed that there may have been some brown on TP, but it was very faint. Today it's been much more noticeable (although still not more than on TP). Wondering if I should check with the RE or if this is pretty much the norm.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-when I had my FET I didn't temp or anything so I have no idea if I was ovulating or not. I never have any spotting, so I can't help you there. Are you taking meds now or this is a completely natural cycle? Sorry I can't remember. 

Beagle-your sister is just a nightmare. There's no changing her, but I totally feel your frustration and I feel bad for your dad. Your hubs is doing his best with what he has and that's all your fil can ask for. 

In happier news, I love a morning or late afternoon bbq. I think it's perfect!


----------



## beaglemom

My other SIL plans to come down to "help" the SIL with things next month. After all this crap with the money & their attitudes, I am just done. I told my husband there is a good chance I am skipping town when she is here. Can't stand the thought of her regurgitating the whole woe is me for the SIL. Also I found out that this all started because the in laws who were keeping the kids started making trouble for my SIL in getting the kids every weekend. So for almost 6 months since the husband died, my SIL has not even tried to keep the kids full time. She had no issue with someone else raising her kids until visitation was disturbed. And I doubt any child support order is in place. So imagine how great this makes me & my husband feel...a couple who have struggled for years to even have kids...to see someone who decides to be a parent when it's convenient. Ugh.

Krissy I never had an off cycle. I stopped my meds after the retrieval. Then when AF started (on time if you count retrieval as O date) I called the office & they started me on meds again for the FET.

We went to a park today & it is almost totally in the shade. So I think that is where we will have it. So we need to work towards that soon. I think mid July. I do not want to wait long because I want to be prepared & have time to buy the things I don't receive at the shower. I will be about 28 weeks. And I want to determine my mom & sister's schedules to be sure they can come.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - It's a completely natural cycle. No meds whatsoever except for prenatals and baby aspirin to prep for the FET. Our FET will be a natural cycle too, so I'll only take Estrace and Progesterone after implantation (and a trigger too). 

CD20 and OPKs still very light... CD20 is the latest I've ever O'ed (although I understand it's relatively arbitrary when O occurs). The extra wait is killlliiing me.


----------



## moni77

So I still have about 30 pages to catch up on...but here are some pics of Oliver Max! Again there are more on facebook - feel free to look me up...

I am amazed at how little free time I have - Oliver really only likes to sleep being held - so tough to get on the computer. He is in MILs arms at the moment! But he is so precious that I don't mind - just miss all of you. Hope things are going well, and I'll continue to try to check in hopefully more often!
 



Attached Files:







tummy time.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11









reclining.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kfs1

Babywhisperer - That was nice of your husband's firm to throw him a baby shower even though I can only imagine how awkward it must have been. :)

Krissy - Congrats on the great report!

Beagle - Sounds like you have a plan for your shower. I'm sure it'll be great.

Hi everyone else!

So, I survived the flights. :) I was actually fine by the time I got to the airport but I felt sick the entire night before so I didn't really get any sleep. FL was fun - some parts better than others. The wedding was for a good friend of ours and they had it at a beach house so they had to do a lot of prep work before hand (which I totally get as I had a similar wedding). So, we ended up helping them out a bit on Friday and then during the day on Saturday before the wedding. And I was happy to do it but we just didn't have as much vacation time as I thought. The thing that made me mad, though, was his Uncle. He was sort of in charge of everything, like a wedding planner almost. So, we're on our way to the wedding and he calls as asks us if we can pick up more pineapple and cranberry juice. Now mind you, the house is 20 minutes away from our hotel and the stores are even further away. But he says they don't think they have enough and that they'd hold the ceremony until we got there. So, we hustle to the store and I have to shell out $100 (which is whatever but the flights/hotel/rental car for this trip were SOO expensive). We get there and the ceremony is ending. So, basically, we flew all the way down there and missed the ceremony. I was SOOO pissed but it wasn't my friend's fault so what can you do?? Anyway, the reception was great and we were able to get some beach time on Sunday so I was happy with that.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Moni, Oliver Max is a beautiful baby!! Congrats mama and enjoy this time b/c it goes super fast.

Beagle, your SIL and my BIL should meet. We found out my BIL asked his younger brother (by 7yrs) for 3mos rent in advance as he was moving into his apt that has been vacant since he moved to Ca, but asked for it in April when the younger brother was moving in June...the excuse was he needed the cash. He has a trust fund and no job. The kicker was his trip to Miami for no reason at all was all over FB...you know b/c he needed a vacation from his tough life of major responsibility. So I hear you on the SIL frustration part, especially with respect to her children. I try and keep a distance from people I am not on the same page with anymore, but for family sake I will make the effort, just as long as it's not often. You don't need a steady diet of the bs and I would tell dh to keep things like that to himself, all it does is deepen the divide and cause you aggravation. For the most part dh keeps the bs about his BIL to himself...no one does anything about it so it will never change. My family would never tolerate that behavior...grow up, take responsibility and get a job. 

Kfs, I am glad you had a nice time, but asking you to get juice is annoying...you traveled far as it is...couldn't they have asked someone else???

I need your advice ladies...dh has his college reunion this weekend. He didn't want me to go initially for selfish reasons...not wanting to have to worry about me and how I was feeling all weekend so he could enjoy himself and have a good time with people he only sees every 5yrs. I was hurt and said it was not an appropriate thing to go to solo and his reasons were purely selfish. Then I started getting further along and realized we were staying in his old dorm, on a mattress the thickness of a Saltine and it would likely be a lot of standing and walking, not to mention a 4-5hr drive. He graduated magna cum laude and loves his college so much he jumps at the chance to visit there. Last time I was prego we went up there so he could judge a mock court trial by college students. I was 31 weeks but we didn't walk or stand much. Dh asked his Mom to watch Jack at their house out east which made me unhappy...I want Jack at his own house for less disruption, his toys are here, his room, everything he knows. I feel bad asking her to come here and leave her husband home to do us this favor. Also their home is not baby-proofed, they have a pool that is fenced but can get access from sliding glass doors from the living room where there is no fence. They live w/ dh's Grandmother who is losing it and what if she leaves that door open? Jack already tries to put his foot into the pool and can fall in...it gives me great anxiety but dh assures me his mom raised 4 kids and will be fine. You can't turn your head for a second with Jack and I don't think my MIL has spent enough time with Jack this year to know that. She saw him on Easter and 1 other time this year. I want to stay home now and told dh I am having serious anxiety about this, thinking he's be happy getting what he wants I was surprised when he said that his Mom would be upset as she's looking forward to this weekend with Jack, how would it look if I bailed and stayed home to her, she took off from work this weekend to do this and she's raised 4 boys blah blah blah...that was a long time ago and Jack is a fast kid. I truly fear of something happening or him having a hard time sleeping in a house he doesn't know, their property is infested with ticks and I had a terrible bout of Lyme, but my MIL and dh will think I am being an uptight cuckoo Mom. I have an appt tomorrow w/ the OB and hope he says not to go and stay home and off my feet. Grrrrrrrr what do I do????


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-Would you want to go to the grandmother's house with Jack? Maybe that way you can keep your eye on him, but also grandma can spend time with him. Since my dad is now a grandfather and would do ANYTHING for those babies, I am going to look at it from his side, and I know he would be upset if my sister planned to take them to see him and then changed their mind last minute. Because your MIL hasn't seen Jack in a while, I'm sure she wants to see him. 

And as far as going to college goes, let your hubs have his fun with his college buddies. You do NOT want to sleep on that dorm bed and shower in a communal shower. I did that last year and I wasn't even prego and I was sore/half disgusted. HA!!HA!! Hope you can find a resolution.

kfs1-I wrote to you in the oldies thread.


----------



## beaglemom

BW - I don't have any issue with my husband bringing up this stuff with me. We are on the same page. I handle my FIL money so no way not to be involved. Some days I want to hand it over but considering all he does for me these days, it wouldn't be fair. Now SIL wants to go eat dinner when she visits & invite my FIL. I told my husband she needs to pick him up. We are working & everything is scattered. We are a good 20-30 min from home...then 20-30 min back to town where all the food is & then add in my FIL who is on another side of town. No one seems to realize how hard dealing with him can be. Not trying to say he shouldn't come...but it is a huge ordeal for us. She should do it & see how it is. He is in a wheelchair. Also when we said we had to pick up the tab when his money ran out she just starts rambling about why do VAs have to pay. SHUT UP already. You are helping no one & we have been dealing with all this for years. I mentioned I was skipping out on her visit & he seemed upset. Said he doesn't want her to come either so I said tell her to stay away. Who cares anymore how THEY feel? They don't consider our feelings.

As far as your trip, if it is causing you that much anxiety, I say take the cuckoo bullet. Better than feeling awful all weekend plus the physical issues with the trip.

U/S this morning. I will try to send a pic when I have time. Catching up at work after vacation.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks ladies, struggling with this one. One friend said to have faith all will be ok. With my son I can't be like that. There are no do overs if something happens. She said I was a control freak, but I have ample reason to feel uneasy. A 95yr old woman with dementia walking around leaving doors to pools and basements open is a disaster waiting to happen, and my MIL is not very protective, she's a "free-range Mom". One friend said to stay home, let my MIL have the baby and let dh have his free weekend...but I think my MIL will be annoyed that she took off from work if I stayed home. Would it be rude of me to ask her to watch him at our house since his room, toys, gear, sing set, food are all there?


----------



## beaglemom

Also is a pic of my dad day gift for my husband. Had some yankee hats embroidered.

BW - I think Terri has a good thought for you to stay along with MIL. I can see both sides too but I am also an anxious person at times with my dogs...I know the feeling & sometimes you just can't shake it. I think I am also in a anti-family mood these days. My nephew is graduating this weekend in Baltimore. My mom has tagged along on our car ride with her 2 dogs. So 3 of us & 5 dogs. So now back & forth from York PA & Baltimore because of her. Plus nothing from my sister on specifics for this weekend as far as any other plans I need to prepare for. I hate being unprepared.
 



Attached Files:







1432646688659.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8









1432602034525.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## terripeachy

Nice pic and nice present!

BabyW-95?! hee hee. Yeah, I'd go stay with her.


----------



## MrsL4

Cute hats!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Nice pic and nice present!
> 
> BabyW-95?! hee hee. Yeah, I'd go stay with her.

I love the Grandmother but she's losing it and Jack can open doors in their house. Nothing is baby proofed, door to basement with hardwood stairs, sliding glass doors to pool, drawers with knives...I think my nanny came up with a good solution....call my MIL and explain that I am just not feeling up to the trip and standing around all day after a 5hr drive or sleeping in the dorm is not what I should be doing at this point. I will apologize for her taking off work and offer to keep Jack for the weekend if she prefers to work and come out with him all day on Sat, or offer to have him sleep there Fri and I can come pick him up late Sat which will allow me to get stuff done for the nursery, like light fixtures, paint samples...would that be a good compromise?


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Also is a pic of my dad day gift for my husband. Had some yankee hats embroidered.
> 
> BW - I think Terri has a good thought for you to stay along with MIL. I can see both sides too but I am also an anxious person at times with my dogs...I know the feeling & sometimes you just can't shake it. I think I am also in a anti-family mood these days. My nephew is graduating this weekend in Baltimore. My mom has tagged along on our car ride with her 2 dogs. So 3 of us & 5 dogs. So now back & forth from York PA & Baltimore because of her. Plus nothing from my sister on specifics for this weekend as far as any other plans I need to prepare for. I hate being unprepared.

Love the pics and the hats!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm getting so confused..the 95yo grandmother works?! hee hee. I like the compromise. Hopefully she'll be ok with one of the options, even though they are both good for her.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri I think the "grandmother" is DH's grandmother. She stays with MIL...I think that is how I read it.

Thanks for the feedback on the hats. I was happy with them except how big the letters were on husband's hat...but still nice. I briefly considered getting matching shirts.

BW - I see your point totally. I think it is a good compromise. My FIL stays in a very nice assisted living place but he is not so clean. It drives me nuts. His room is a mess & he is paranoid about the nurses so he doesn't bathe regularly (his choice) or change his clothes. So I told my husband long ago to be looking out there with that stuff. Because I do not intend to let my baby visit over there with a man whose room is filthy & clothes not changed in days. All his choice! I feel bad saying it but we have to watch over our kids.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> I'm getting so confused..the 95yo grandmother works?! hee hee. I like the compromise. Hopefully she'll be ok with one of the options, even though they are both good for her.

Oops I meant my MIL lives with her MIL, dh's grandmother and she is 95. My MIL is 60 and while not losing it, she's verrrrrrrrry laid back. Dh and his brothers were allowed to take motor bikes at 8yrs old to undeveloped land near them as kids. Motor bikes. Unsupervised. Nuff said.


----------



## KrissyB

Well... It seems I'm not getting this cycle completely off.
I'm back in for monitoring tomorrow to figure out what's going on.
I'm CD 22 with still very light OPKs. 
I'm guessing it might just be an anovulatory cycle after being cleaned out for the ER... and maybe they'll just put me on meds to move things along... and hopefully those meds don't mean I need another down cycle before the transfer.


Baby - I've gotta agree with your DH on this one. I think it'd be a HUGE insult not to let them watch after it's already been offered. I COMPLETELY feel you on the discomfort, my MIL has a bunch of health issues (mental and physical) and I can't count the concerns I have with DD being there. Luckily for us we live several states away so there's really no opportunity to have a sleep over, but they have watched her for a few hours before. I think maybe going over there with him is a good way to compromise.


----------



## JCM

I like your compromise BabyW!!!

Hi everyone! So turns out this baby is in no hurry to come but is already measuring at 8 pounds 7 ounces today so we are doing a c section this Thursday. Figure if I wait for her to be ready, she will be even bigger and I could labor forever and just end up with a c section anyways. I'm excited and nervous but glad it's kind of planned so it's my dr and DH along with my family can be there. I can't believe how big this monster is! I was a little nervous about having a c section and I've been obsessing the last 39 weeks about vaginal delivery so I guess I'm a little thrown off by this sudden change but at least I won't be in labor really!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> I like your compromise BabyW!!!
> 
> Hi everyone! So turns out this baby is in no hurry to come but is already measuring at 8 pounds 7 ounces today so we are doing a c section this Thursday. Figure if I wait for her to be ready, she will be even bigger and I could labor forever and just end up with a c section anyways. I'm excited and nervous but glad it's kind of planned so it's my dr and DH along with my family can be there. I can't believe how big this monster is! I was a little nervous about having a c section and I've been obsessing the last 39 weeks about vaginal delivery so I guess I'm a little thrown off by this sudden change but at least I won't be in labor really!

I am so excited for you. Just fyi, they always forecast the baby to be larger then they are...sometimes off by as much as a pound. With that said, you will skip any unforeseen obstacles this way and not go thru what I went thru. The recovery from a cs when you don't labor is much better than laboring, pushing only to be sectioned...that's what happened to me and it was BRUTAL. They can control so much this way and all will be fine. Get up and walk as soon as you can, it will help expel the gas trapped inside which can be painful...Gas-X and Colace will be your friend. I drank prune juice while in the hospital every chance I got and I swear it's what made my 1st bathroom experience totally tolerable vs. the nightmares I've heard about. I also ate very light with a lot of greens and easy to pass food my last week just in case. My neighbor had a scheduled cs for her 2nd and went in at 5:30am and the baby was out by 8:30. She said it wasn't bad at all and felt pretty good after 2 weeks. That's what I keep focusing on when I think about trying for a vbac. I will also say that staying in the hospital for a few days was great...I had 24hr help if I needed it, bathroom close, and the hospital bed was my best friend...I could lift my back, use rails to get up instead pf my stomach. I think I missed the hospital bed the most. I am so excited!!!! Another baby born means another bfp is waiting in the wings! You will do great, it will go smoothly, no curve balls, and when you hold that little peanut you will be so overcome with emotion everything you went thru will have all been worth it and then some. I can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-I hope they can get things going too without you having to wait another cycle. fxfx. Let us know how it goes.

Jen-Thursday it is! I'm happy for you to finally see your Charli girl. And hopefully she's not really 8 lbs. Are you all set?? Are you nervous/excited? We're all cheering for you so I hope it goes smoothly and ends up being way easier than you expected.


----------



## JCM

I am so nervous! But excited too! My mom and DH will be in the room with me. I'm all packed and this time tomorrow I'll be checking in to have my little girl! I keep focusing on the fact that I don't have to labor so that's positive. I guess I'll be in the hospital 2-3 days instead of 1-2 so I'm bringing my ipad so I can check in. We have a dinner thing for DH work tonight and I keep joking saying my water will just break tonight. Haha! Just to ruin my cute shoes...DH moved his 2 surgeries to super early tomorrow am so all he has to do is round on his hospital patients the rest of the week/weekend so it's nice he will be around. My family will all switch off checking in with my dogs and staying with them. Recovery will be tough cause they are always laying on me! LOL my current situation is two dogs laying on top of each other in between my legs. 
BabyW, should I be taking colace now? I currently have no problems in that department. In fact, the hemroid situation has died down a lot so I'm happy about it. Also, is it a good idea to bring the boppy to the hospital for breast feeding? I'm spending today doing last minute things. I'm caught up on all laundry and my house was cleaned yesterday so I think I'm in good shape!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - very excited for you. I think being able to know when you go in is a major plus! You can get prepared & not feel crazy rushed. Good luck!


----------



## LadySosa

Woohoo Jen - congrats! So excited for you to meet Charli.

I start Lupron tonight ladies. Excited to get this show on the road. Sorry I've been so MIA - work is stressful as ever and just trying to make it through the days! At least going through round two will get my mind focused on something else!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> I am so nervous! But excited too! My mom and DH will be in the room with me. I'm all packed and this time tomorrow I'll be checking in to have my little girl! I keep focusing on the fact that I don't have to labor so that's positive. I guess I'll be in the hospital 2-3 days instead of 1-2 so I'm bringing my ipad so I can check in. We have a dinner thing for DH work tonight and I keep joking saying my water will just break tonight. Haha! Just to ruin my cute shoes...DH moved his 2 surgeries to super early tomorrow am so all he has to do is round on his hospital patients the rest of the week/weekend so it's nice he will be around. My family will all switch off checking in with my dogs and staying with them. Recovery will be tough cause they are always laying on me! LOL my current situation is two dogs laying on top of each other in between my legs.
> BabyW, should I be taking colace now? I currently have no problems in that department. In fact, the hemroid situation has died down a lot so I'm happy about it. Also, is it a good idea to bring the boppy to the hospital for breast feeding? I'm spending today doing last minute things. I'm caught up on all laundry and my house was cleaned yesterday so I think I'm in good shape!

It wouldn't hurt to take the Colace now in preparation. I didn't bring the boppy b/c I had like 10 pillows to use if needed. I packed way too much last time. I will only bring a towel (dark colored for obvi reasons), toiletries, phone charger, my own pillow from home b/c I am picky about that, dark pajamas with loose waistband and nightgown, robe for walking the halls, slippers take home outfit for baby, of course car seat all set up with straps adjusted for her...my hospital has the pads, disposable underwear, diapers, formula, receiving blankets, hats...but having their own hats is cute. Last time Jack was in nothing but a diaper most of the time on my chest skin-on-skin. I was in such bad shape though I did a lot of sleeping the first 3 days and was monitored very closely for several reasons. I didn't need a magazine or anything. The hospital gift store also has that if you need. Don't be nervous, it is pretty fast and you will be skipping all the drama and craziness. The first shower is amazing, you'll feel a lot better afterwards. And the best part about a cs is the least amount of trauma for the baby, no getting stuck or flipping, and everything (down there) stays the same. No tears or stitches down there which I've had friends tear and have to be cut and it scares the crap out of me. And don't feel guilty if you want her to sleep in the nursery and not in your room, you will heal better and faster the more you sleep which will be better for when you go home.


----------



## MrsL4

good luck to you jcm!! very exciting!! hope all goes smoothly :)

ladysosa- glad to hear you are on the road with meds -- i am midway thru lupron now --- hope work isn't too crazy


----------



## KrissyB

Question for FET ladies. What do you guys think about natural vs. medicated FET cycles? 
Basically, there's a good chance I'm completely down-regulated from the stim cycle, so it'll potentially be a very very long and/or anovulatory cycle. So - I can either wait it out and go with a natural cycle whenever the timing works out. Or I can go ahead and start up on BCP tomorrow, and work into a medicated FET. Are there any real cons to going medicated over natural? What have other ladies done?

:) And again I apologize for the repetition of this post across different threads :)


----------



## ERosePW

So *terri*, what did your hcg end up being? I saw that you were going in to check it, but did I miss a post afterward? I might have! Sorry if I did! I hope it won't take too long to go down for ya', so that you can get started again.:flower:

*MrsL*, I think the last I saw, you had some spotting and were about to start AF. How did that all end up? Where are you in your cycle now?

*kfs*, how annoying about that wedding! I would've been irate. Some people just have zero respect and consideration for others. Sorry it turned out like that. I hope you were able to enjoy some of the rest of your time in FL though.

*Krissy*, I'm several days late on this, but congrats on the 2 hatching blasts! Don't put too much thought into grading. I can't recall how mine were graded, but they put the best "looking" ones in 1st (no implantation for me at all), and then the next best went in 2nd (obviously chromosomal abnormalities, because that was a CP). The last one that went in was my golden nugget. :) So I'm thinking with embies, looks can be quite deceiving! :winkwink: I dont even know what he was graded at, but he implanted super early (BFP at 4dpt) and has been growing ahead of schedule ever since. So how was your appt today?? Are they doing anything to bring on O to get the cycle moving?? I know that is so frustrating! I did O during my off-cycles, but I can't recall how quickly.

*beagle*, sorry for all the in-law drama. Super cute U/S and hat pics! Thanks for sharing! I'm so glad that you found a good park to use for your BBQ! Sounds like fun. Can't wait to see the pics on FB. :)

*Moni*, your baby boy is just adorable! I love seeing his pics on FB too. He is one cutie!!

*BabyW*, I think your nanny did have a really good idea. Are you going with that then? I think your MIL will understand. Being prego is so unpredictable in how you'll feel day to day, and especially week to week. So it would make sense to me that you "changed your mind" and weren't feeling up to the trip. I plan things sometimes a week in advance, and then I find that I wish I hadn't because I'm super extra tired that day or something. Its just been so random for me. Btw, any bathtub suggestions for baby? I registered for the Summer Infant Whirlpool bath and I was really excited about it. But I just went and read the reviews, and they are mostly bad. :nope: So I need to change it, but could use some advice on something practical.

*Jen*, YAY for tomorrow!!! I can't wait!!! I will most likely be having a c-section too. I had surgery to remove a fibroid a few years back, and while it was on the outside of my uterus, my Dr did have to cut into the wall a bit to get it out. He said chances of anything bad happening are pretty low, so he's not pushing it on me, and is open to trying whatever I want. But i guess in my eyes, even if there is any chance at ALL, I'm not willing to take it. I've already gotten used to the idea, and honestly, I think it helps me feel more relaxed anyway. It will be scheduled, my parents can drive down a couple days before, I'll be more prepared, it will be quick, etc. 

*LadySosa*, that's great that you've started the Lupron and you're getting this show on the road!! :thumbup: I'm so excited for you! I know this has been a long time coming, huh?? 

AFM, I had gone in for my glucose test last week, but turned out it was only a regular appt. My Dr should really just let the nurses give the info, because he really has no clue sometimes, LOL. They don't do that until 28 weeks, so I'm to go back next Mon. And then four days later is my 3D/4D us! I can't wait! :) :) :) In other news, I'm waking up in the middle of the night with a dull pain that seems to be right below my boobs, but right in the middle... almost like my sternum?? So then I go back to sleep, and when I wake in the morning, the whole area is NUMB. The numbness goes away after I've been up a few minutes, and then it just aches slightly, and really only if I push on it. I'm sure it's some sort of strain on my body from pregnancy, but does anyone have a clue what that would be??


----------



## ERosePW

KrissyB said:


> Question for FET ladies. What do you guys think about natural vs. medicated FET cycles?
> Basically, there's a good chance I'm completely down-regulated from the stim cycle, so it'll potentially be a very very long and/or anovulatory cycle. So - I can either wait it out and go with a natural cycle whenever the timing works out. Or I can go ahead and start up on BCP tomorrow, and work into a medicated FET. Are there any real cons to going medicated over natural? What have other ladies done?
> 
> :) And again I apologize for the repetition of this post across different threads :)

Oops, I think we cross-posted, as I'm just now seeing this one! Hmm, its hard for me to say since I did all medicated cycles, but I did read about the natural cycles, because I wondered for a while if I should try it that way. What I took away from my research was just that medicated cycles are more controlled, so easier to plan, and easier to manipulate hormone levels if necessary. If I had been one of those women who O'd on the exact same day every month, and always the perfect day (I was an early ovulater), I would've tried a natural FET. But since I O a little early, I decided not to try a natural FET. If natural is something that's important to you, and you have the patience to wait, it sounds like your RE likes the idea of it, and I say go for it. If you don't really care either way though, and if you're super ready to get this show on the road, I say do medicated since you can start straight away. It just depends on how important natural is to you.


----------



## KrissyB

JCM - Congrats on the official date!! DD was a c-sec too (although it was planned all along). She ended up being 8 lbs 13 oz so I'm glad that's the route we went lol. FWIW, I'd say you could probably start up the colace the sooner the better (I had NO problems with hemorrhoids or constipation before the c-sec, but it was AWFUL afterwards), and I'd definitely bring the boppy... although I ended up not using mine in the hospital. It's just good to have in case, so if you're having BF problems, you have some options to try.


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy I had not heard of natural FET cycles, but I agree with Erin. Medicated is so much more regulated & predictable. It made me feel right on track. If I had to use opks & things like that, it would drive me crazy. I know the idea of bcp & waiting sucks, but in the end you just have to do what's best for you & the better outcome. My medicated FET cycle was very relaxing & almost no stress.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> So *terri*, what did your hcg end up being? I saw that you were going in to check it, but did I miss a post afterward? I might have! Sorry if I did! I hope it won't take too long to go down for ya', so that you can get started again.:flower:
> 
> *MrsL*, I think the last I saw, you had some spotting and were about to start AF. How did that all end up? Where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> *kfs*, how annoying about that wedding! I would've been irate. Some people just have zero respect and consideration for others. Sorry it turned out like that. I hope you were able to enjoy some of the rest of your time in FL though.
> 
> *Krissy*, I'm several days late on this, but congrats on the 2 hatching blasts! Don't put too much thought into grading. I can't recall how mine were graded, but they put the best "looking" ones in 1st (no implantation for me at all), and then the next best went in 2nd (obviously chromosomal abnormalities, because that was a CP). The last one that went in was my golden nugget. :) So I'm thinking with embies, looks can be quite deceiving! :winkwink: I dont even know what he was graded at, but he implanted super early (BFP at 4dpt) and has been growing ahead of schedule ever since. So how was your appt today?? Are they doing anything to bring on O to get the cycle moving?? I know that is so frustrating! I did O during my off-cycles, but I can't recall how quickly.
> 
> *beagle*, sorry for all the in-law drama. Super cute U/S and hat pics! Thanks for sharing! I'm so glad that you found a good park to use for your BBQ! Sounds like fun. Can't wait to see the pics on FB. :)
> 
> *Moni*, your baby boy is just adorable! I love seeing his pics on FB too. He is one cutie!!
> 
> *BabyW*, I think your nanny did have a really good idea. Are you going with that then? I think your MIL will understand. Being prego is so unpredictable in how you'll feel day to day, and especially week to week. So it would make sense to me that you "changed your mind" and weren't feeling up to the trip. I plan things sometimes a week in advance, and then I find that I wish I hadn't because I'm super extra tired that day or something. Its just been so random for me. Btw, any bathtub suggestions for baby? I registered for the Summer Infant Whirlpool bath and I was really excited about it. But I just went and read the reviews, and they are mostly bad. :nope: So I need to change it, but could use some advice on something practical.
> 
> *Jen*, YAY for tomorrow!!! I can't wait!!! I will most likely be having a c-section too. I had surgery to remove a fibroid a few years back, and while it was on the outside of my uterus, my Dr did have to cut into the wall a bit to get it out. He said chances of anything bad happening are pretty low, so he's not pushing it on me, and is open to trying whatever I want. But i guess in my eyes, even if there is any chance at ALL, I'm not willing to take it. I've already gotten used to the idea, and honestly, I think it helps me feel more relaxed anyway. It will be scheduled, my parents can drive down a couple days before, I'll be more prepared, it will be quick, etc.
> 
> *LadySosa*, that's great that you've started the Lupron and you're getting this show on the road!! :thumbup: I'm so excited for you! I know this has been a long time coming, huh??
> 
> AFM, I had gone in for my glucose test last week, but turned out it was only a regular appt. My Dr should really just let the nurses give the info, because he really has no clue sometimes, LOL. They don't do that until 28 weeks, so I'm to go back next Mon. And then four days later is my 3D/4D us! I can't wait! :) :) :) In other news, I'm waking up in the middle of the night with a dull pain that seems to be right below my boobs, but right in the middle... almost like my sternum?? So then I go back to sleep, and when I wake in the morning, the whole area is NUMB. The numbness goes away after I've been up a few minutes, and then it just aches slightly, and really only if I push on it. I'm sure it's some sort of strain on my body from pregnancy, but does anyone have a clue what that would be??

Sorry you're having that pain, is it from how you're sleeping? Maybe the baby is leaning up against a nerve? As for the bath tub we loved https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...arium-bath-center/1016777013?categoryId=32074 It was super easy with the sling to use it for the newborn stage and as he grew we just used the tub itself. As soon as he was sitting up by himself we switched to a bath seat. We also got the rubber whale spout cover as dh has scars on his chin from falling as a kid and hitting the spout. We also got this stool https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...eat-and-stepstool/1015001364?categoryId=32070.

Let me know if you need anymore suggestions on baby stuff...we really paired down what we received to only what we needed and the only thing we didn't use last time was a swing and we kept it just in case. Everything else was returned to BBB which was great b/c we used the credit for diapers and clothes.


----------



## LadySosa

Krissy - agree with the other ladies. My doc mentioned maybe trying unmedicated, and I did a little research and I'm glad we're going with medicated. The timing is soo tricky so not having the medication to regulate everything is risky, in my opinion.


----------



## MrsL4

AF finished! I had my ultrasound yesterday to make sure I was down regulated, which I am, and estrogen was 27....start stims on Friday!! Flying by, it seems! I started getting butterflies yesterday :)


----------



## JCM

MrsL, I hope Stims fly by for you!!

I agree with Lady, Krissy. Time is so tricky!! It's easier to manipulate things with meds. 

What a weird symptom Erin! I didn't get that one and I got everything! Lol! I've had a weird popping/clicking sound up high in my stomach between my boobs. It almost feels like air bubbles! I asked my OB and she said about 1/4 of her patients say that but nobody knows what it is. A little creepy! I thought the baby broke a bone the first time! I was so freaked out. It happens daily so nobody freak out if you get it the last 5 weeks! 

I'm obviously not sleeping my last pregnant night. Heartburn and reflux is so bad this week...now I know why...she's huge in there!!! I'm also nervous of course but I'm having a baby today! I got a little sad earlier when I realized I wouldn't be pregnant anymore and you all know I've hated my pregnancy! I had to look at myself in the mirror and say "knock it off and get it together!" This little one is getting all of her last twists and kicks in tonight at 2am! The dogs are super cuddly and even the cat joined us in bed. I'm going to miss them while I'm in the hospital. Especially Carl (my first dog) he has been so overly attached to me this last couple of weeks. I'm going to make sure I send blankets with the baby's scent on them everyday home with whoever is checking in with my animals. I hope they do ok. I don't know what I'm more nervous for...being cut open, breast feeding with painful boobs, or my dogs loving this baby! It will all be over soon. I'm crying again. Lol! I really need to get it together over here. Check in when I can! I bet I'll be bored stating at the hospital these extra days. Thank goodness for my ipad!!!


----------



## jkb11

Good luck jen!!! Cant wait to see pics!! You and charli will do great!


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-I was going to post earlier this morning but I thought you might be sleeping. Little did I know, you are nervous and wide awake. I'm wishing you the absolute best, and I know everything will be fine. You'll have a baby in no time. I can't wait. Don't forget your charger! <3

Krissy-My vote is the same as the others. Go with the medicated cycle. More control over the situation and you will know that the conditions are perfect. I can't trust those OPKs.

LadySosa/MrsL-Woop woop! Time to get this party started! Finally.

ERose-My hcg was at 200 last Friday. I'm supposed to go back on the 19th of June. Well, I think it's the 19th. I better check my voicemail again. It's either the 12th or the 19th. As you can see, I'm not really that concerned about it.

In the meantime, I got my new leash and collar for Fun. We've been practicing loose leash walking. He's getting better at it, but I have to have my treat bag ready every time we go outside for consistency. I asked my hubs to wait outside for one minute while we practice waiting at the door with the door open and he couldn't wait one second to get inside so he walked around to the front of the house. When Fun did what he was supposed to and I was going to reward him by seeing hubs, he was no where to be found, and both of us were disappointed. I feel bad always talking about him but it's so frustrating. He said later, when I was ignoring him, 'I didn't know I was part of the exercise.' I said "It doesn't matter. I asked you to wait there for one second, and you couldn't do it, so I won't bother you again." :growlmad: Fun can jump on him, pee on his shoes and get in his face, and I don't care. He doesn't do that with me because I work with him and he knows the rules with me.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I love how you are with Fun. My dogs are not well trained. Well I say that but basically mean I didn't really train them. My oldest was trained to sit & wait by the dog for her leash & walk. But that was apartment living. Now they go nuts at the back door to be let out. On our last trip we did finally get my 3 legged dog trained to come when we call instead of running where he wants. But we basically say Treat treat treat! Mine cannot be off leash but if we are going somewhere I can let my 2 oldest run to the car...cannot with the tripawd. And he is FAST! But they are good dogs & ride well. And listen for the most part. We are very laid back with them.

Jen - I am also nervous about my dogs. They have never really been around babies & my youngest was jealous when we got a new kitten! So I hope they are okay. Let me know how yours do & any tips you have. Good luck today. Charli will be making her debut!


----------



## KrissyB

Best of luck today, Jen! <3 <3


AFM - We were leaning towards medicated, and after hearing the unanimous response here, it sealed the deal! Took my first BCP this AM. :D July 7th-ish, here I come! :cold:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies-
Agh Jen today's the big day! Sooo excited for you!! Wooohoo! Can't wait to see pics of Charli. I hope you can settle in and relax somewhat at the hospital with your iPad - watch some movies, read some mags. :)

Terri - good for you for training Fun. It takes a lot of patience! Our dog is not trained the best when we get home. But he's little so when he's excited and jumps on us his paws just reach our knees. But yes, he does always piddle on our shoes when he's excited! Haha.

Krissy - woohoo! You're getting close lady! You're only a couple weeks behind me - my transfer is set for June 25. Sorry, I probably missed this in the thread - are you transferring both or just one?

Mrs L- Oh boy, stimming is starting soon! I'm excited for you!

Kfs - so annoying about the wedding! I would be really irritated!

We just got back from Indianapolis and Ohio for Memorial day weekend. That was fun. Stayed with DH's brother and family in Indy - they have 4 kids, 10 and under! Oof! DH always says "does this make you get your fill of kids?" But as rambunctious as they are, it doesn't. I always leave from visiting them wanting kids even more! They are so sweet. We went to their soccer game and a little league game, and it's just so cute to see them playing. I can't wait to have that lifestyle.

The mid west is not terribly exciting, that's for sure, but we had a good time. DH took me around Columbus and showed me Ohio State's campus (that's where he went to college), and we went to a friend's wedding on Sunday. So it was a pretty busy weekend. Now back to reality!

Started Lupron last night - DH gave me the shot. I was like, "do you remember how to do this??" Haha. Like riding a bike.

Anyways, hope you ladies are all having a great week so far!


----------



## KrissyB

LadyS - We're just doing the one at a time since both embies were good growers and we already have one child :) What about you?


----------



## LadySosa

Krissy - we are just doing one as well. We have three embryos left - I think if this next one doesn't work we might go with the last two at the same time. I really wouldn't mind twins, but I don't want to tempt fate and possibly deal with complications with multiples, so I'm going with my doc's recommendation on this one. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Krissy and LadySosa, I updated your transfer dates on the front page! Just let me know if those change at all. 

MrsL, I have you down for a fresh transfer... is that right? And if so, do you have an idea in your head of the transfer date?

Mrs W and Amy, keep us posted when you have some idea of your transfers. Thinking about you girls!

Terri, I'll hang tight until you get more info on your plan later on. :thumbup:

BabyW, thanks for the product suggestions, that's very helpful! As for the pain, you could be right, maybe baby or uterus is laying on a nerve when I lay a certain way or something... it did the same thing this morning!

Jen, I hope all is well so far today!! Can't wait for news!!

Hi to everyone!!!

So a new issue last night, and I'm hoping it doesn't happen again because it really freaked me out. Just before bed while vedging on the couch, I started to feel crampy but didn't think much of it since that happens now and then. But when I got into bed a bit later, it was getting worse, but it was isolated to a certain spot... it was very, very low and only on the left. As a few minutes went by, it spread to my lower left back, as well as my left thigh. It got SO uncomfortable and painful, and there wasn't a single position i could lay in to ease the pain. By this time, I was feeling less crampy, and more like a burning pain, and my left thigh just downright ached! I started worrying, so I focused on my breathing. I guess altogether it lasted about an hour. When it finally went away, I can't even explain my relief. During this time, I did feel little man moving mostly on my left side, so I'm wondering if maybe he was in some crazy awkward position or had a foot jammed into one of my nerves or something. If it happens again though, I'm gonna have to mention to my Dr.


----------



## Amy1976

Jen - Good luck today!!! I'm so excited for you!! Can't wait to see pics of your precious baby girl!! I'll be thinking of you!

Hi everyone!! I know I haven't been posting much lately but I have been reading and keeping up.

AFM - I finally started my first period (post D&C) Saturday. So I get to start my BCP with my next period. YAY!! I did find out that my RE does fresh transfers with PGS. I'm happy about that. So my estimate of a late July to early August transfer was pretty accurate. So I'm still here just waiting and waiting and waiting LOL.
This month is also the one year anniversary of when our infertility journey began. My first test was done this month. And when looking back, I never would have imagined all that has happened in the last year would happen. Crazy.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle/LadySosa-I HAVE to train this dog. I can't stand a bad dog, and since he's a pit bull, I think it's even MORE important to train him because everyone is afraid of him when they see him (only because he does look like a pit bull). They need to see his floppy ears and wagging tail, but you know how people are. So...I will practice and practice. He's so greedy for food I don't think it will take long. Like mother, like son. Hmm..maybe Fun and I should get matching ORIOLES hats. HA!!!HA!! j/k. 

Erose-I'll update when I know something. Yikes..your pain sounds scary and I hope it's just your little guy moving around. Could you see anything happening near your stomach or you were in too much pain to look?

Amy-So how long did it take for AF to arrive? I'm hoping AF gets here sooner rather than later, but it's so nice not worrying.

LadySosa-Glad you had a nice weekend away. Kids are really fun, and the younger the better.

booger-Hope you're doing ok. We miss you!

Jen-<3 I hope you are getting some rest and looking at that little girl of yours. Check in when you can.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - Food is def an incentive. My Tri kept peeing in the house. No idea why...I think laziness. So what I started to do was throw treats in to the yard. He had to sniff for the treat & that brought on the desire to pee. Then he was rewarded again after. Worked pretty well. He also is forced to pee before breakfast & dinner. So he knows when he pees, he can eat! Oh & people being afraid...some people are afraid of my dogs! Little 30 lb BEAGLES! Some people just aren't comfortable around dogs. Pits bother me sometimes but only if they don't seem to be controlled. I kept seeing a guy in my neighborhood with 2...one on leash the other not. I hate seeing any dog off leash. Makes me nervous for my dogs. Another neighbor would let her great dane run loose. I almost hit him one night! Outside of the trama of hitting the dog (for me & him) imagine the damage. A great dane could total a car. And I could just see someone blaming me even though I knew the dog ran loose often. Not like he just happened to get out.

But all this can also be said for people's kids. My husband said he was at the post office & a kid was just hitting the window over & over. He said he thought he was trying to see how hard he could before busting it. Then the kid just wandered outside.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - After my first D&C it took exactly 30 days. This time it took 36 days. I think my body does a good job getting back on track since I was told it could take up to 8 weeks. If my AF didn't show up in 8 weeks then they wanted me to call and go in to see what's going on. But both times it appeared almost like a normal cycle.


----------



## MrsL4

ER - yes I am doing a fresh transfer! I start stims tomorrow night and have my checkup ultrasound Monday -- they estimated retrieval June 8-12th, depending how I stim (the 8th would be after 10 days of stim), then hopefully a 5 day transfer 

My guess is that I will be on the earlier retrieval date since I have responded to meds in the past (just clomid, but low dose) ... so maybe transfer by the 12th? I feel like I am blindly guessing!


----------



## JCM

Hi!!!
Everything went great. I am exhausted! Charli arrived at 4:16pm at 8lbs exactly 19 3/4 inches. I am so in love with her. She may have a little complication that we are waiting to hear more on in the am from the specialist. She may have a fistula which is worst case scenario and could require surgery. She's in the nicu tonight but I get to visit her anytime I want! DH has been able to formula feed just for tonight and she loves eating so shouldn't be a problem switching when we are ready. We wanted her to have bowels ASAP so Drs could see what's going on with her sooner rather than later. 
My surgery was great. I had a great team of Drs and nurses. Loved my anesthesiologist and DH works with him lots so he took great care of me. I didn't puke at all and the spinal went smoothly. What a weird sensation! My tummy is sore but I've already been up and moving to see my little girl in the nicu via wheelchair. 

Here she is! 
https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpstl1zq3au.jpg


----------



## beaglemom

Congrats Jen!

MrsL - yes you are in the world of guessing right now. Mine did not go as planned, but went fine. Lots of check up appts. Mine grew fine but for some reason just needed a boost at the end. Try not to get too hung up on dates. Remember the docs know what they are doing. I was a little stressed because I was at the end of the year & had planned to transfer before my vacation...then take my last 5 days of time off to relax before transfer. Well the timing worked out fine & then my hormones were not right so they switched me to FET. Bummed at first but you do what is best. If I had done a fresh it would have failed. Good luck.

I can't believe it...tomorrow I will be at the half way mark. Baby prep has been majorly delayed & I need to get back on it. I am trying to focus on the shower. I need to get some dates set...checking with my mom to see her schedule first & visiting my sister this weekend, so asking her as well..and my husband's aunt & uncle. Other than my those & my BFF, I am not concerned about anyone else's schedule.

My husband's schedule gets crazy in Aug becuase his store opens early Sept...so I have to get most things done before Aug. I need to plan my hospital tour & birthing class soon also. Feels like I have no time but I know I do...I just need to go one step at a time. After the last ultrasound, I just can't believe he is really in there. Still no movements I can feel. Now I just can't wait to meet him! Oh also need to squeeze in a 4d ultrasound.


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Jen!!! She's absolutely adorable. Hope all is OK.

Erin - That sounds sort of similar to the pain I had. I had it for about 3 nights in a row but mine seemed to last for most of the night. It ended up being nothing and they said that it was most likely just the baby squirming around in there like you said. If it happens again, go in just to be sure. It'll make you feel better.

Hi everyone else! Will catch up more later. Love you ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

Jen-OMGoodness!! She is just the cutest little thing. And that hat with the bow is making me so happy. I'm so happy for you and congrats, Mom! Love her (I keep scrolling back because she's so yummy).

MrsL4-No sense trying to plan because it never works out on the day you think it will. Just don't make any big plans. You'll be fine. I had retrieval the day of the Orioles playoff game and when I found out the date, I actually cried. hee hee. I'm not even a big baby, but I just wanted to go to the game SO badly. Luckily, my husband and his friend went, and I just watched it on tv and it was fine.

kfs1-Hey chica! Glad you can help Erose ease her worries.


----------



## KrissyB

Jen - Oh my goodness - she is beautiful! Congratulations!! And I hope the complications get resolved quickly and easily.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh Jen she is precious!! I love the hat and the bow! She is so adorable! I am so happy for you, and glad all went well. I hope those complications are nothing serious and everything gets resolved soon. Take care of yourself! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## MrsL4

Jen she's beautiful! Hope all is well as the name sure everything is okay. Glad u able to visit it often!! Hopefully she will be out if the nicu asap
--------------
No I know not to get too set on dates, Erose just asked when I thought transfer date.... I think just to put it on the front page.... So I was blindly guessing 

Start stims tonight!


----------



## Amy1976

Jen - Congratulations!!! She is so beautiful!! I'm so happy for you guys!!

How/Why do they think there is an issue?


----------



## sars930

Congrats Jen! She's absolutely beautiful. I love the name too. Glad to hear you are feeling well. I hope any complications are resolved quickly so you can focus on just cuddling and loving her.

Hi to everyone! I've been following along, just super busy. I worked Saturday and Monday and DH's family was visiting from Cleveland so every spare minute was spent with them. Then I had jury duty Wednesday (I didn't get picked but it lasted all day). Wednesday also happened to be the last day for all of my coworkers who were laid off. We're now trying to adjust to a new kind of normal.

LadySosa: Yay for starting lupron =) How is that new beach house of yours?

Mrs. L: Congrats on getting started!

Terri: I need to get you to come help me train Fen. He's very food motivated until you get him outside. Then it is sensory overload. Our trainer recommends training in three levels, with a walk being the highest level. He knows what to do but loses his shit when he sees a squirrel. I'm scheduling some private lessons to try to get that and his mailman barking under control before the baby arrives. He seems to be a tad scared of the stroller, so I'm cruelly hoping that keeps him in line on walks.

BabyW: What did you decide about this weekend?

Erin: Those pains sound so weird and no bueno!

Beagle, hard to believe we are halfway there, huh? I'm still feeling really good. 

I think I popped in the last week so I look more pregnant , not fat. I'm still running and going to gym class twice a week and walking a lot. My ankles/feet are starting to swell. Not thrilled about that! I drink a ton of water so I'm trying to limit sodium, keep my feet up. I've been sleeping pretty well too, just not getting enough with work and life so busy. I feel like October is going to be here in the blink of an eye.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-I'll keep you posted on Fun's training. I think you just have to start out with a lot of treats so they remain focused on you. I'm stingy so our first couple times out he would still get distracted, but yesterday, I bombarded him with cut up hotdogs. Even if he thought about looking at me, I was clicking and giving him treats. This morning I didn't have hot dogs so I was giving him fewer treats and he was still looking at me. I felt bad when he would look and I didn't have anything to offer. hee hee. You may have to relocate if you have a lot of squirrels and work your way back to the house. I have a pretty large parking pad, so we just walked up and down. We haven't gone back out into the neighborhood though because there are too many distractions. Maybe tomorrow morning early we can venture back out into the neighborhood to test his progress/focus. Glad to hear you're doing well. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - you can also try veggies. My dogs loved them & I didn't feel like I was adding too many "treat" calories.

Sars - I have been told by another beagle owner that the baby can get used to the barking while in the womb. Mine are not too bad...bark at the doorbell & if they see a squirrel or cat outside. Mostly they are pretty good especially for beagles.


----------



## sars930

terripeachy said:


> sars-I'll keep you posted on Fun's training. I think you just have to start out with a lot of treats so they remain focused on you. I'm stingy so our first couple times out he would still get distracted, but yesterday, I bombarded him with cut up hotdogs. Even if he thought about looking at me, I was clicking and giving him treats. This morning I didn't have hot dogs so I was giving him fewer treats and he was still looking at me. I felt bad when he would look and I didn't have anything to offer. hee hee. You may have to relocate if you have a lot of squirrels and work your way back to the house. I have a pretty large parking pad, so we just walked up and down. We haven't gone back out into the neighborhood though because there are too many distractions. Maybe tomorrow morning early we can venture back out into the neighborhood to test his progress/focus. Glad to hear you're doing well. :)

Beagle: The barking drives me nuts too!

Terri: We use freeze dried liver, which he loves, but once he gets over stimulated he will take the treat and actually spit it out. If we stay in our backyard or alleyway he totally complies. That's why I'm a bit stumped. I also think he is getting the stop, sit portion way better than the loose leash.


----------



## KrissyB

I have a beagle/corgi mix and a dachshund. The dachshund barks at EVERYTHING... which usually sets off the beagle mix, and then it's just total chaos. 
My DD was fine with the barking as an infant, she wouldn't even flinch. But as she's been getting older, she is less and less tolerant of it and tends to (semi-playfully) scream when they bark now. And she's an increasingly light sleeper, so we try to the dogs away from windows at night lol.


----------



## beaglemom

My dogs are pretty good in the house...just the doorbell. Outside is different so we try to quiet them after a bit because of our neighbors. My oldest starts it. She is the leader so the next one starts howling & he doesn't even know why. And his howl is horrible! It was awesome being in the mountains where they could just bark freely. And we had some beagle neighbors.


----------



## jkb11

Jen- congrats momma!! What a sweet little cutie pie!! Glad you're doing well too!

Moni- loving your pics of oliver. He looks so sweet and cuddly!!

Mrs L and lady- cant wait for yall to be in you tww and krissy!! Its coming soon!! 

At work so keeping it short. My sweet girl is doing good and kicking like crazy! I love it! Had a crazy day yesterday with a burst pipe and soaked room in our jome then my tire on my suv burst! Punctured by a monkey wrench of all things??? Anyhow today is better!!


----------



## JCM

Ok so I talked to the pediatric surgeon this morning. She has a mild case of vestibular fistula. Her anus is too close to her vagina basically. They are separated but her anus needs to be moved back. So she will have surgery when she's 4 months old and until then I need to dilate her rectum every morning. I learned how to do it today and she doesn't really mind so that's good! I guess things could be worse symptom wise but her case is mild. 90% chance of having a normal life after surgery. Everything was a little scary for a bit but I think everything will be ok. Breastfeeding is going well today but I'm so tired. I'll jump on after I get an hour of sleep and I can think straight instead of rambling but she is out of nicu and with me now! 

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7f3r6rhy.jpg


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jen congrats Mama. She is beautiful. Enjoy e dry minute and try and get as much rest as you can. Don't stress about the issue, babies do very well with those procedures and it will be ok. 

I am getting excited to follow all the new cycles happening soon!!

I'm still catching up on reading. I decided to allow my MIL to take Jack for 24hrs. She was supposed to be here around 9:30 and she's aware of Jack's nap schedule but decided to get a late start and got her car washed. She showed up at noon and Jack was out cold on my chest. I swear no one in that family considers anyone else when they do things. He's it was nice of her to offer to come and get Jack but she disturbed his nap and he didn't go back down until late afternoon. She only gave him 3 bottles and never used sunscreen so basically the note I wrote and put on top of his swimsuit and sunscreen was never read. I clearly outlined his schedule and bottles. He played in the pool without his sun hat or sunscreen. I'm annoyed as hell. She looked at me like I had no basis for telling her my son's schedule or that he's so fair and burns easily including his scalp or that the pool was a concern of mine. She just was like "uh huh". Well she hasn't spent any real time with Jack since he was 9mos old and my FIL told me when I showed up yesterday afternoon. That he has a new found respect for how much we do bc Jack is non stop and you need to be on top of him. Yes! That's what I tried to tell everyone. Watching a grandson is not like watching your own child, each child is different and my MIL isn't in her 20s anymore. It's been a long time since she had to watch a toddler. She never watched him after he started walking and I knew she had no clue how active he was. I was very relieved to have him back here yesterday afternoon, as were my parents. My MIL told my Mom how Jack wants to step right into the deep end and my Mom looked at her and said I think Susan wrote all of that in her note to you. The attitude of what do I know compared to her since she raised 4 boys is aggravating. If she knew everything why wasn't any sunscreen used??? So 1 day was enough for me to loosen my grip a little, I was much better about it when I knew he was asleep for the night. And 1 day was enough for my in-laws to see he is a handful and exhausting. They have nothing baby proofed which made it more challenging as well. I felt bad taking him from them as they looked sad but they know where we live. They haven't been here since his 1yr Bday in Dec. 

I used my 24hrs of freedom to get a light fixture, paint samples all for the nursery, go Bday gift shopping for friends and neighbors kids parties and as Jack naps I'm doing laundry and about to clean the house. Dh should be home in 4-5hrs. I'm so glad I stayed home. The dorms had no a/c and it was sweltering. He said he sweat profusely both nights and can't wait to come home. My parents helped me a lot this weekend as I've been tired. Baby girl is measuring small compared to Jack at this stage and she's still breech so it's very uncomfortable. I have a tentative cs date of July 22/23. I'm hoping next weekend to paint the nursery, have an electrician come and do both fixtures and have all furniture in place. Only thing I will. EDD for the roomis a rug. I have chosen a light green for the walls, narrowing it down to which color hopefully today bc Sherwin Williams is having a 40% off sale on Friday FYI. 

How was everyone's weekend? I can't wait for Jack to see DH when he comes home. He is going to be so excited.


----------



## kfs1

MrsL - How's stimming going? Hope not too bad so far.

Sars - My ankles/feet have started to swell a bit, too. I'm sure it has to do with the weather warming up. They're fine after a good night's sleep but get progressively worse throughout the day.

Jen - Congratulations again. She is ABSOLUTELY adorable. I hope you were able to get a little bit of sleep!

Babyw - I'm happy you were able to get some things done, even if your MIL made you a bit nervous watching Jack.

Hi everyone else! I had such a busy weekend so I'm feeling pooped today. I don't think I filled you in on my appt last week. The good news is that baby is measuring right on schedule at 3 lbs, 14 oz and things were generally looking good. (new pic in siggy) But they were of course running late like they always are so it was yet another rushed appointment. The doctor comes in and he's looking at the monitor with the technician and speaking in greek basically like they always do. Then says that he wants me to get an MRI because of the position of my placenta and mumbles something about placenta accreta and then leaves before I can say anything. So, I said to the technician, I'm sorry - what exactly is this MRI for? Is it to determine whether or not I'll need a c-section (which you always do with placenta previa) and what is placenta accreta? Her eyes bugged out of her head and she said "Don't worry about placenta accreta yet. Let's see what the MRI says first and then we'll tackle it from there." 

So, of course I look it up and it's HORRIBLE. It's when the placenta grows into your uterus and the main course of treatment is a hysterectomy! Anyway, I had my DH call the doctor with a bunch of questions the next day (I was at an all-day shoot for work) and the doctor said not to worry and that he doesn't think that's what's happening but that they just have to be 100% sure. I am just so pissed about the utter lack of communication and information. I'm going to say something at my next appointment for sure. My MRI is on Wednesday so wish me luck!


----------



## terripeachy

babyW-Well now you can go another year without MIL seeing Jack. Check it off the list and don't worry any more about it. I'm glad the FIL realized that he is a handful, and SO happy you didn't go to the dorms. If I remember correctly, for my reunion weekend, they put us in the newest dorms and I believe they were air conditioned. I can't really remember, but at least it was new. If I had to stay in one of the older dormitories, I wouldn't have gone. But the mattress was the same saltine cracker thickness. hee hee.

Jen-Charli is just so beautiful and I hope that if she does have to go through surgery, it's easy and she has a quick recovery. 

kfs1-I noticed your new picture. Adorbs. hee hee. I hope you don't have that placenta accreta either. How come you always get the least sympathetic doctors?! Hopefully he was just mumbling and that's not really the case. So..is your placenta previa gone now? I guess I don't really understand either, but make them answer your questions. A few more months now and you can get a new doctor for your next baby.

AFM-I met up with someone from the >35 boards. We just had dessert at a local place in the city. I love meeting internet strangers/friends. hee hee. It's a nice change of pace. She just found out she's with child, so it was really great getting to meet her and her DW over ice cream/sherbet.

On another board I'm on, one of the ladies is ready to start trying for #2. That stings a bit, but whatever. Hopefully she won't have any troubles and it will be smooth sailing. The good news is that almost everyone on that board has had their babies so it's kind of dying down. I wouldn't mind dropping off, but I do like the women on there so I stick around. Nothing else going on around here. :juggle:

Hi to everyone else! Oh..I'll be sending my address to those with meds, so be on the lookout for a PM. I want to do it so those with pregnancy brain can get it sent sooner rather than later. hee hee.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> MrsL - How's stimming going? Hope not too bad so far.
> 
> Sars - My ankles/feet have started to swell a bit, too. I'm sure it has to do with the weather warming up. They're fine after a good night's sleep but get progressively worse throughout the day.
> 
> Jen - Congratulations again. She is ABSOLUTELY adorable. I hope you were able to get a little bit of sleep!
> 
> Babyw - I'm happy you were able to get some things done, even if your MIL made you a bit nervous watching Jack.
> 
> Hi everyone else! I had such a busy weekend so I'm feeling pooped today. I don't think I filled you in on my appt last week. The good news is that baby is measuring right on schedule at 3 lbs, 14 oz and things were generally looking good. (new pic in siggy) But they were of course running late like they always are so it was yet another rushed appointment. The doctor comes in and he's looking at the monitor with the technician and speaking in greek basically like they always do. Then says that he wants me to get an MRI because of the position of my placenta and mumbles something about placenta accreta and then leaves before I can say anything. So, I said to the technician, I'm sorry - what exactly is this MRI for? Is it to determine whether or not I'll need a c-section (which you always do with placenta previa) and what is placenta accreta? Her eyes bugged out of her head and she said "Don't worry about placenta accreta yet. Let's see what the MRI says first and then we'll tackle it from there."
> 
> So, of course I look it up and it's HORRIBLE. It's when the placenta grows into your uterus and the main course of treatment is a hysterectomy! Anyway, I had my DH call the doctor with a bunch of questions the next day (I was at an all-day shoot for work) and the doctor said not to worry and that he doesn't think that's what's happening but that they just have to be 100% sure. I am just so pissed about the utter lack of communication and information. I'm going to say something at my next appointment for sure. My MRI is on Wednesday so wish me luck!

Don't stress yet hun, they can treat that without a radical hysterectomy if that's indeed the issue. I would get a second opinion if that's what they say is the issue and only course of treatment. I can empathize a lot with the lack of communication. The technician and radiologist said baby was measuring small, I should be seen weekly, maybe hooked up to fhr monitor, and meanwhile my ob said just to track growth curve and if she's gaining weight at the appropriate rate there is nothing to worry about. So radiologist got us all upset and ob was not concerned. Grrrr


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

I hope everyone had a good weekend.

BabyW - sorry you have to deal with an inconsiderate MIL. That must be so frustrating!

Kfs - not cool of your doc. I would be annoyed too. Def say something when you go in on Wed! I hope its nothing at all. I love your new pic. :)

Jen - Charli is just so precious. Sorry you're having to deal with these complications, but I agree that babies seem to heal from surgeries so fast, she'll be ok. When I was a teenager I used to babysit for a baby who had his colon removed. It was funny since I had had my colon removed too, so I felt a sense of connection with the lil guy, like, "hey man, I know what you're going through!" But I know as the years have gone by I am 100% normal, and I had the surgery at 16, his system probably normalized just after a couple years.

Terri - you're brave for meeting internet people in person! I think I'd be a little nervous! Hehe.

Afm, we had a pretty fun weekend. Watched the Blackhawks beat the Ducks on Friday (woohoo!) in the NHL playoffs. Went out for a little date night after. Then Sat we just gardened and ran errands. Yesterday we went to the Mariner's game with some friends. Weekends are never long enough. Sigh. 

Our condo is still in the pre-closing stage. It is taking FOREVER! Close date is June 11. So it's coming eventually, it just sucks in the meantime cause we can't really spend any money! Next weekend we're throwing a graduation party for my cousin with all my aunts and uncles, so we'll be busy with that next weekend, then the following weekend hopefully we'll have the keys and can spend our first weekend there. Fingers crossed!

Still on the Lupron. Last night I started to feel the effects - just feeling tired and sluggish and a wee bit nauseous. It didn't help that we had a couple botched injections over the weekend. Friday DH hit a vein or something and caused some bruising/bleeding. Then last night I pinched the skin and just got so nervous (since Friday was painful) I let go of the skin pinch before he actually plunged the needle in. So the needle didn't pierce the skin in the first stab. Ugh! It was really painful. Oh well, not too much longer. I'm just over it already!!


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - sorry to hear about this & hopefully nothing serious. Your dr sounds annoying & should be more considerate.

Jen - I hope baby Charli is ok. Sounds like a simple procedure, but I know it probably makes you worry anyways.

Terri - funny you met someone from the forums. I had a dream last night all of us met up somewhere. It was weird like most of my dreams these days.

My weekend was EXHAUSTING to say the least. We did some shopping in Lancaster waiting for an update from my sister on the evening plans. I found some more decor that goes with my monster bedding which is awesome. It has all been discontinued, but by some luck we have gotten most of the pieces I want on clearance by looking around. My mom calls around 4 saying they are leaving for dinner & where am I. I am so upset because I am an hour away & have been asking for info for a WEEK. So we got ready & said we would be at the graduation at 6 (starts at 7). I was upset I missed dinner. We get there & message my mom & she says they are on their way & to find my nephew. He comes out & talks to us for a min & we then continue to wait. I had to give the ticket lady my cell phone as collateral because I had to pee so bad & no ticket to get in. My husband & I are nervous they will lock the doors at 7 (did that at both our graduations). Everyone gets there at 7:15!!! Then they try to rush US! So we get in & everything is fine. Ends up they ate Indian food & it was like a course meal that took forever then went to the wrong graduation. So I have not eatten pretty much all day. Had breakfast & then ice cream later. So I am starving. We pick up some food & meet at my sisters for about an hour. Ugh...such a rough night.

We had hidden a gift at my husband's uncles for fathers day. While we are gone we find out my aunt gave him the gift!!! So he didn't open it with my FIL like we planned & we didn't even get to see him open it. We were so disappointed. Also there are stairs there so my dog ended up shaking again because he is not fully healed from his sore back. So I was full of anxiety most of the morning around 2 am until around 10 when he finally started to get the meds to kick in. He is doing fine now.

Oh & what had me up at 2 am? My leg started to cramp so bad. I was almost crying with pain. I woke up my husband & ended up walking up & down the stairs until it went away. Got back in bed & my dog was shaking so I got him meds. Then I am settled & my other leg did it. So painful. Then it finally stopped & I could sleep. So Sunday I was anxious & couldn't eat, sleepy, & just plain exhausted. I snacked on the road & finally ate dinner around 4 or 5. Mainy I drank Pepsi I was so thirty. I know a very unhealthy weekend for me. But I feel better today...just tired still.

My husband and I basically ended the weekend with being happy we had each other despite the rest of our whole family apparently completely oblivious to the world & other's feelings.

So speaking of being respectful, I am trying to get my baby bbq invites together. I am trying to find good wording to say gifts are optional but we do have a registery. I don't want the inclusion of a registry to indicate a "shower" because I want it to be coed & family themed to include kids...not the typical shower. I was thinking of saying gifts appreciated but not expected...or to say the couples is registered at _____ or just bring a pack of diapers. I don't know. Any thoughts or suggestions? The rest of the invite is very casual.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

Sorry it's been so long since I checked in. We just got back from our visit with my family really late on Saturday night/Sunday morning and spent all day yesterday doing stuff around the house.

*Jen *- Little Charli is just the cutest thing ever! I'm sorry she'll have to have surgery, though. Congrats to you and DH!!!

*Moni *- Thanks for posting pics of you and your little one too. He is a cute little stinker. I hope you're all doing well.

*Terri *- I forgot to mention that I have a Follistim cartridge too. It's one of the 300 unit ones. I don't have it in the box anymore but I never punctured the cartridge. Just let me know if you want it and the Ganirelix.

*kfs* - Man, that is the worst when the doctor says the worst case scenario and then leaves the room!!! Good luck with your MRI on Wednesday. I'll be thinking of you.

*LadySosa* - Ugh - Lupron!!! But that means your moving along again. But it really is the worst. I hope the side effects don't get too much worse.

*Babywhisperer* - Stories like yours make me appreciate that we live so far from our family!! While most of the time, it sucks to not be closer, the upside is avoiding situations like yours.

*Sars* - Glad to hear you're still running. I'm on about the same schedule. Trying to squeeze in 2-3 runs a week and usually walks on the other days. 

*MrsL* - Hooray for starting stims!!!

Hello to *Beagle, Krissy, ERose, jkb,* and *Amy*!!!! I'll try to do a better job of keeping up this week.

Our trip was nice. I'm glad to be back home, though!! Trips to visit my Mom are always so exhausting. I miss her though. It's harder and harder to be so far away as she gets older. I feel like I'm not pulling my weight a lot of the time (my sister lives next door to her). But it is what it is. I finally told my two brothers about being pregnant while we were in KY and then my Mom was immediately on the phone calling everyone else she's been dying to tell. It's cute she is so excited. The best part of telling everyone is having them guess what the gender is (we haven't told anyone other than my sister that we know it's a girl). :haha: 

I have an appointment with my OB tomorrow. No ultrasound, just doppler to check for heartbeat and such. I will spill the beans at work after that - just want to make sure that everything is still okay in there.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Sorry it's been so long since I checked in. We just got back from our visit with my family really late on Saturday night/Sunday morning and spent all day yesterday doing stuff around the house.
> 
> *Jen *- Little Charli is just the cutest thing ever! I'm sorry she'll have to have surgery, though. Congrats to you and DH!!!
> 
> *Moni *- Thanks for posting pics of you and your little one too. He is a cute little stinker. I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> *Terri *- I forgot to mention that I have a Follistim cartridge too. It's one of the 300 unit ones. I don't have it in the box anymore but I never punctured the cartridge. Just let me know if you want it and the Ganirelix.
> 
> *kfs* - Man, that is the worst when the doctor says the worst case scenario and then leaves the room!!! Good luck with your MRI on Wednesday. I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> *LadySosa* - Ugh - Lupron!!! But that means your moving along again. But it really is the worst. I hope the side effects don't get too much worse.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Stories like yours make me appreciate that we live so far from our family!! While most of the time, it sucks to not be closer, the upside is avoiding situations like yours.
> 
> *Sars* - Glad to hear you're still running. I'm on about the same schedule. Trying to squeeze in 2-3 runs a week and usually walks on the other days.
> 
> *MrsL* - Hooray for starting stims!!!
> 
> Hello to *Beagle, Krissy, ERose, jkb,* and *Amy*!!!! I'll try to do a better job of keeping up this week.
> 
> Our trip was nice. I'm glad to be back home, though!! Trips to visit my Mom are always so exhausting. I miss her though. It's harder and harder to be so far away as she gets older. I feel like I'm not pulling my weight a lot of the time (my sister lives next door to her). But it is what it is. I finally told my two brothers about being pregnant while we were in KY and then my Mom was immediately on the phone calling everyone else she's been dying to tell. It's cute she is so excited. The best part of telling everyone is having them guess what the gender is (we haven't told anyone other than my sister that we know it's a girl). :haha:
> 
> I have an appointment with my OB tomorrow. No ultrasound, just doppler to check for heartbeat and such. I will spill the beans at work after that - just want to make sure that everything is still okay in there.

Glad you had a nice trip. I know distance can make you feel guilty, but you need to do what's right for you and your family. I wish we could move, but dh is very entrenched in his law firm. We never see his family so that wouldn't matter, but I see my parents weekly and they are obsessed with Jack and very attached to me, it would be devastating. Yeah for telling people at work....now all the unsolicited advice and comments will begin!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I also meant to mention sorry for any u/s techs messing people up. My office has a nurse doing the u/s & then my dr comes to see me. I had to wait a long time last time just for the dr to be like Any issues? Nope. But I felt good at least having that option & attention even if I had to wait. Dr really should be more considerate of your feelings.


----------



## MrsL4

Had my day 3 stims ultrasound -- so far so good. Had 3 on the right ~ 9-10mm and two on the left about the same size. Looked like there were some more little ones but they didn't measure. Still spotting.....they said the lining looked thin, and that wasn't unexpected this early on during stims

So I continue the same dose and have a repeat ultrasound and blood work on wednesday (which will be after 5 stim days)

Don't think I've realized how quickly it was going.....I keep on thinking about work schedule and whatnot, and how I will work it all out....but it looks like it will be here before I know it, and it is what it is!


----------



## JCM

We are home and getting adjusted. I'm so tired but I love her so much! My dogs are being WONDERFUL. Usually they are jumping all over my lap so I was worried about my incision and them jumping on the baby but they are so calm and gentle. Oh, and if they bark, Charli isn't bothered by it at all. It's like she is already used to them and they understand she was inside me. So cool. I plan on playing catch up on here today. So far our routine is up all night and sleep all day. Lol I'm trying to reverse that. Oh, and my milk came in and DH and I are amazed by my boobs! Huge!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsL-The waiting to start is definitely one of the longest parts. Once you get going it's just an added item to your routine and time flies by. Your numbers sound good so far.

Jen-Yay!! Glad you're home and the dogs are understanding. That is so cool.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> We are home and getting adjusted. I'm so tired but I love her so much! My dogs are being WONDERFUL. Usually they are jumping all over my lap so I was worried about my incision and them jumping on the baby but they are so calm and gentle. Oh, and if they bark, Charli isn't bothered by it at all. It's like she is already used to them and they understand she was inside me. So cool. I plan on playing catch up on here today. So far our routine is up all night and sleep all day. Lol I'm trying to reverse that. Oh, and my milk came in and DH and I are amazed by my boobs! Huge!!!!

That's awesome. Babies hear dogs barking in utero so when they are born they are used to it. How's her latch so far?


----------



## sars930

Hey ladies!

Jen, Charli is just so adorable I could eat her up. I'm so sorry to hear about the surgery. But it is true babies are so very resilient. 

Beagle: Sorry your family visit was so complicated. I hate when people won't nail down plans when you are coming in from out of town. I'm sure your nephew appreciated you made the trip!

Booger: Glad to hear that your trip went home went well. Good luck at the doctor!

Terri: Pregnancy brain won't stop me from sending you those meds right away!

KFS: Your doctor really stinks. I'm sorry for the scare and I truly hope that it ends up being no big deal.

BabyW: Sounds like you handled the in-law situation as well as you could. They have a sense of why it is important to pay attention to you and Jack came out relatively unscathed. My college puts us up in the swanky dorms with AC but Terri is right the mattress still sucks! They're actually tearing down my freshman year dorms. They were a total shit hole but it does make me nostalgic.

MrsL: The waiting to start is the worst part. Once you get moving along, things will fly by.

Hi to everyone else! 

Today is my birthday and it's funny because I've always been big on birthday celebrations. Yet, I've been very relaxed this year. I'm working today. I usually take off and we do something fun. We're going to dinner to my favorite restaurant and that's about it. It is a rainy miserable day and I'm actually sick with a cold. I don't really care at all about the negatives because I am so thrilled to be pregnant this bday. That's the best gift I could ask for and I get to see the little one tomorrow at my 20 week U/S.

I just started calling day cares and so few of them offer part-time care. And many close at 5:30. Don't they get people work?


----------



## beaglemom

It must be raining all over!

Good luck with your scan sars. Mine was last week & it was so cool. Now I can't wait for the 4d scan.

I think most of my daycares are 6 pm. Not sure because I get off at 5.

My husband is takin ghis management team out to dinner tonight...sucks because I think my appetite is starting to pick up. I will need to figure out dinner. Snacking now on these mini fruit trays I bought at Sams.


----------



## JCM

BabyW, she is latching great. I only had help two times from the nurse and then other than that I've been on my own. My boobs are so sore but when I look at her face the pain goes away! She cluster feeds at night so I've been up a lot during that time and sleep during the day. I'm all mixed up! Hopefully we will have a schedule down soon.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!

Happy birthday, Sars! Sorry you're battling a cold. That's no fun. But like you said, you got what you want for your birthday this year. :) My birthday is tomorrow. We're really not doing anything either (in fact, I keep forgetting!), I have Spanish class tomorrow evening. But it's the last class until Fall, so it'll be nice to have a couple months off. 

Jen - glad to hear you are at home and glad to hear you are in love! How can you not, she is a doll! Congrats again!

I am totally feeling the Lupron. Last night I was feeling achey and super tired at like 6pm. And bloated. And a wee bit emotional and cranky with DH. I got this nasty coughing fit right when we went to bed and I couldn't stop coughing. It was awful. I started gagging and then my throat was so sore. I didn't get to sleep until like midnight, which is REALLY late for me (usually asleep by like 9:30 or 10, since I wake up by 5). So I slept in a little today and came in to work a little later than usual. I still feel yucky today and am practically falling asleep right now! Ugh I don't know how I'm going to drag my butt to barre class tonight...


----------



## terripeachy

Happy birthday Sars!! I'd take that birthday present any day as well, so enjoy it! Sorry you're feeling yucky, but a nice dinner will fix you right up. Pm is on the way when I get to my computer. I'm a fast typer so when on my phone it takes me a bit. 

LadySosa-sorry you're having some bad side effects from the Lupron. It won't be too much longer. 

Beagle-maybe your husband can bring you some food to go! That's better than a fruit tray.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> Happy birthday Sars!! I'd take that birthday present any day as well, so enjoy it! Sorry you're feeling yucky, but a nice dinner will fix you right up. Pm is on the way when I get to my computer. I'm a fast typer so when on my phone it takes me a bit.
> 
> LadySosa-sorry you're having some bad side effects from the Lupron. It won't be too much longer.
> 
> Beagle-maybe your husband can bring you some food to go! That's better than a fruit tray.

I had ever intension on finding something at home but caved and texted him to bring some food home!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Happy birthday, Sars! Sorry you're battling a cold. That's no fun. But like you said, you got what you want for your birthday this year. :) My birthday is tomorrow. We're really not doing anything either (in fact, I keep forgetting!), I have Spanish class tomorrow evening. But it's the last class until Fall, so it'll be nice to have a couple months off.
> 
> Jen - glad to hear you are at home and glad to hear you are in love! How can you not, she is a doll! Congrats again!
> 
> I am totally feeling the Lupron. Last night I was feeling achey and super tired at like 6pm. And bloated. And a wee bit emotional and cranky with DH. I got this nasty coughing fit right when we went to bed and I couldn't stop coughing. It was awful. I started gagging and then my throat was so sore. I didn't get to sleep until like midnight, which is REALLY late for me (usually asleep by like 9:30 or 10, since I wake up by 5). So I slept in a little today and came in to work a little later than usual. I still feel yucky today and am practically falling asleep right now! Ugh I don't know how I'm going to drag my butt to barre class tonight...

I am so sorry about the Lupron, from everything I hear the side effects are awful I hope it goes fast for you. Feel better!

Sars happy bday mama!! No better gift than to be expecting. Enjoy it!!

Jen that is so awesome you have no idea. Nursing is the hardest part for so many including me. Jack was so lazy with his latch and too impatient, we struggled and I pumped and bottle fed a lot. Enjoy the bonding time!


----------



## MrsL4

Just had my ultrasound after 5 day of stims..... 10 on one side, 9 on the other.....waiting on e2 level. So far so good, she's thinking Monday retrieval. Today is the first day I have felt any heaviness, no bloating yet - sure that is coming! 

Love reading everyone's updates. Hope Lupron goes quickly for you ladysosa - I had some serious hot flashes last week that are probably attributed to Lupron!

Happy hump day y'all!


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - :hugs: Hope the side effects lighten up for you or at least the time goes by quickly. How many days have you been on Lupron? I start tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous from all the bad stories I've heard.

Sars - Happy Birthday!! :cake: I loved every holiday and event while pregnant... it just made it all extra special. I have to say I barely remember my first birthday after DD was born, but she was just over a month old and I hadn't gotten the whole sleeping thing down yet lol.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Mrs. L - you are getting close! You will def feel full soon, but then you'll have relief on Monday. That's a great count so far! And yes, I've heard hot flashes can be a symptom of Lupron too!

Krissy- I started Lupron a week ago today. Started feeling the effects on Sunday, which was about 4/5 days in. Lupron affects everyone differently, so you may not experience the same side effects. The thing I hate most is the fatigue. I have NO energy to work out after work, and last time I went through this I got really out of shape. And its right when you want to be IN shape; before pregnancy! Oh well. You gotta listen to your body for sure. Once you get on the estrogen, your hormones level out and you will feel better. I start estrogen on Friday I think, so not too much longer.

Hope everyone's having a great day so far!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> Just had my ultrasound after 5 day of stims..... 10 on one side, 9 on the other.....waiting on e2 level. So far so good, she's thinking Monday retrieval. Today is the first day I have felt any heaviness, no bloating yet - sure that is coming!
> 
> Love reading everyone's updates. Hope Lupron goes quickly for you ladysosa - I had some serious hot flashes last week that are probably attributed to Lupron!
> 
> Happy hump day y'all!

You are responding great!!!!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!!!:flower:

Happy Birthday, *LadySosa*! I hope you have a wonderful day despite the evil Lupron. :cake:

*sars* - Happy Belated Birthday to you as well!! Lots of June birthdays around here. (Mine is at the end of the month). I hope your cold clears up quickly. I hate summertime colds.

*kfs* - Good luck with your MRI today. I am keeping my fingers crossed for good results!

*JCM* - I am glad you guys are home and things are going so well. I swear, the whole sleep thing is one of my biggest fears with having a baby. I hope you guys get sorted out soon. That's great that nursing is going so well. I bet that's a relief!

*MrsL* - Hooray for all the growing follies!!! :thumbup: Monday isn't too far off. You will get more uncomfortable the closer you get to retrieval so just don't do anything crazy and you should be fine.

*Beagle* - Glad that DH brought you some real food home. :haha: For your invitations, I'm not sure the best course of action. I don't know if I would put anything since gifts aren't expected but if you think people are going to ask, then maybe just listing where you are registered would be fine?? :shrug:

*Krissy* - I had to take Lupron too leading up to my FET. It made me super cranky but I also think it made me lose weight since I felt like Superwoman when I ran (Lupron is on the International Olympic Committees list of doping drugs). But I don't think it ever bothered ERose too much so hopefully you'll fall into that category!!

*Terri *- I'll try to get my meds in the mail to you by tomorrow. I'll PM you and let you know when they are on their merry way!

*Babywhisperer* - Yes, the unsolicited advice is one of the reasons I've stayed hush hush for so long. But, I know most people have good intentions so I'll try not to roll my eyes too much. :winkwink:

Howdy to everyone else!!

I am in such a good mood today! I hope it can last. I went for a run this morning and it was just the perfect morning. Nice and cool, sun was shining beautifully on the mountains.....that sounds corny but it really was gorgeous out.

Anyway, Dr's appointment went well yesterday. Heartbeat was good (although I didn't get the actual number). He asked if I had any questions and of course my mind just went blank! The entire drive up I kept telling myself to ask about the FOUR tick bites I got while at my Mom's house. I am keeping an eye on them and not too worried since I'm pretty sure they were Lone Star ticks and those aren't known for carrying anything too scary. But of course, I forgot to ask him!! We go back in 4 weeks for the mid-pregnancy scan. Can't wait!

I spilled to beans at work. It was kind of fun because everyone was so excited. Several other women in the office who have had babies in the recent past have been able to bring their babies to work for awhile and everyone was like "You have to bring your baby to work when you come back - at least for a couple of months!" That was my plan anyway since I have my own office but it was nice to hear everyone else being so supportive of that too.


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks Booger!

That's so great that you spilled the beans at work. I bet it feels like a relief to tell everyone. So glad the Dr appointment went well! Can you call your doc and ask about the tick bites? Better safe than sorry!

I've never been to Montana but its one place I'd like to visit. It sounds amazing. You are a lucky lady to live there!


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies!!!:flower:
> 
> Happy Birthday, *LadySosa*! I hope you have a wonderful day despite the evil Lupron. :cake:
> 
> *sars* - Happy Belated Birthday to you as well!! Lots of June birthdays around here. (Mine is at the end of the month). I hope your cold clears up quickly. I hate summertime colds.
> 
> *kfs* - Good luck with your MRI today. I am keeping my fingers crossed for good results!
> 
> *JCM* - I am glad you guys are home and things are going so well. I swear, the whole sleep thing is one of my biggest fears with having a baby. I hope you guys get sorted out soon. That's great that nursing is going so well. I bet that's a relief!
> 
> *MrsL* - Hooray for all the growing follies!!! :thumbup: Monday isn't too far off. You will get more uncomfortable the closer you get to retrieval so just don't do anything crazy and you should be fine.
> 
> *Beagle* - Glad that DH brought you some real food home. :haha: For your invitations, I'm not sure the best course of action. I don't know if I would put anything since gifts aren't expected but if you think people are going to ask, then maybe just listing where you are registered would be fine?? :shrug:
> 
> *Krissy* - I had to take Lupron too leading up to my FET. It made me super cranky but I also think it made me lose weight since I felt like Superwoman when I ran (Lupron is on the International Olympic Committees list of doping drugs). But I don't think it ever bothered ERose too much so hopefully you'll fall into that category!!
> 
> *Terri *- I'll try to get my meds in the mail to you by tomorrow. I'll PM you and let you know when they are on their merry way!
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Yes, the unsolicited advice is one of the reasons I've stayed hush hush for so long. But, I know most people have good intentions so I'll try not to roll my eyes too much. :winkwink:
> 
> Howdy to everyone else!!
> 
> I am in such a good mood today! I hope it can last. I went for a run this morning and it was just the perfect morning. Nice and cool, sun was shining beautifully on the mountains.....that sounds corny but it really was gorgeous out.
> 
> Anyway, Dr's appointment went well yesterday. Heartbeat was good (although I didn't get the actual number). He asked if I had any questions and of course my mind just went blank! The entire drive up I kept telling myself to ask about the FOUR tick bites I got while at my Mom's house. I am keeping an eye on them and not too worried since I'm pretty sure they were Lone Star ticks and those aren't known for carrying anything too scary. But of course, I forgot to ask him!! We go back in 4 weeks for the mid-pregnancy scan. Can't wait!
> 
> I spilled to beans at work. It was kind of fun because everyone was so excited. Several other women in the office who have had babies in the recent past have been able to bring their babies to work for awhile and everyone was like "You have to bring your baby to work when you come back - at least for a couple of months!" That was my plan anyway since I have my own office but it was nice to hear everyone else being so supportive of that too.

That's great you can bring your baby to work!! Hope you stay feeling good! As for the ticks, call the dr. As someone who had Lyme, you can never tell what ticks carry and this year is supposed to be the worst in a long time. This is the high point of the year for bites and will last asll Summer. Be careful.


----------



## sars930

Happy belated birthday Lady Sosa! Hope you're feeling Ok with the Lupron! I'm thankful I didn't have to use that. It sounds so awful.

MrsL: That's an awesome report. I got very uncomfortable near the end because I think I got a bit overstimulated but it wasn't anything crazy.

Booger: I LOL about the Lupron and running. I didn't know that. That's awesome you told your coworkers. Mine were so great when we told them, no unsolicited none sense, so hopefully yours stay the same way. That's amazing you can bring the baby to work! I work from home, so I technically could get away with it in a pinch but I have to be able to leave at a moment's notice.

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I dragged my rear out of my PJs, got showered and dolled up and we had a fantastic dinner. I was glad I didn't just stay home. For my birthday the hubs got me a prenantal massage and a new Kindle paperwhite for our trip. I have an older model Kindle but I think he wants to steal it vacay =)

I still feel crummy. It keeps morphing: first a sore throat, then congestion and post nasal drip, now a cough and extreme congestion. I took Benadryl last night and slept for 11.5 hours. My doctor told me to touch base if I still wasn't feeling well Thursday, so I called but I haven't heard anything from her.

We had the 20 week ultrasound yesterday morning and it was pretty awesome. Baby was breech but they told us not to worry as they spin about so much at this stage. The U/S tech did tell me I was right that I had been feeling kicks up near my ribs. Baby looked "extremely healthy" and I found out our screenings for Downs etc came up with the lowest risk possible. So all really good news.

We stayed strong and closed our eyes when they checked out the sex. It is weird to know two people out in the world know the sex of our baby and we don't. We didn't really get any good shots this time, baby was moving too much. A few looked a little creepy. We did get to see baby yawn, which was adorable, but it looks so odd in the photo.

We go back in two weeks for an echo and then at the end of July and early September for more ultrasounds. They do more for IVF babies, which is fine with me.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies! Ive been stalking the thread but quiet. Me and sweetie are doing good:) nothing new to report. We did get her furniture and bedding ordered:) we went with the belina set from restoration hardware. It converts to a full size bed and i love it i paired it with the washed velvet petal pink bedding set and had her name embroidered on the coverlet and the pillow. Hubby has to get to painting! First peice of furniture comes in 1 week. Im hopefully counting the hours til Saturday when i reach 24 weeks. Having been a NICU nurse for a few years, 24 weeks is monumental for me. From there it is 1 day at a time.

Jen- seeing sweet charli's pics makes me soooo excited! She is such a doll. Im so happy to hear she is feeding great! So sorry she has to have surgery but glad she is tolerating the dialation well. 

Booger- yay for spilling the beans! I love how excited your mom is!! I would fill Dr. In on the tick bites but, glad they havent caused any concerns.

Beagle- i would just leave mention of the gifts off the invite. People that are going to het gifts will most likely ask about registry and the others can get common small gifts such as diapers and toys etc....

Mrs L- its almost Monday! !! Yay for good follies!

Krissy and lady- im with you girls! I hated lupron the most!! But it will be worth it all soon.

Kfs- hope the MRI went well and you have some peace of mind now. So sorry the Dr. Has no bedside manner as well as a lack of time. I would definitely see a different dr.

Sars- hope your b day was great! Mine is end of June as well. I dread it:(


----------



## jkb11

Sars- we cross posted:)

Sorry your feeling crummy! But yay for a great 20 ultrasound. You're so good to not peek at gender. I have no self control!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sars, so glad you had a nice bday and got some fun gifts! I had a cold like yours this Winter, started out same way and ended up with bad congestion that I needed an antibiotic. Keep an eye on your temp if you get a fever. I hope you feel better. I can't believe you had such willpower! Dh and I wanted to know the sex asap. You'll get better pics as the baby grows, but isn't it fun to see them move around so much!

Jkb hi!! 24 weeks went fast! I love the collections from RH, but they are just too bulky for the room we are putting her in. The conversion bed is a great idea, we did it for Jack. It's one less thing to have to buy later. What color are you doing the walls? Maybe Sherwin Williams by you is having the same sale as ours, 40% off.

Is everyone ready for the w/e!!! I know I am. Brutal week at work, boss is trying to take acct from me and give it to......wait for it......himself!!! Whatever respect any of us had left for him is gone w/ that stunt. The acct even said it was a scumbag move and he should be ashamed of himself. Greedy f---. I am currently out producing more than half my desk, and they are men with twice as much experience, 30yrs+ most of them. So what exactly is the business reason for taking accts away from a top producer who has been here the longest??? I decided this was the last straw for me and I went over his head and said none of his decisions help the bottom line, none of his hires have pulled their weight, he can't sell or manage so he tries to kill my production to help him and level the playing field for the weaker (lazier salesmen) by taking accts from me. They end up doing no business with those accts when they take them from me and I have been asking for them back for a year...lost revenue for 12 mos for the firm and me = bad mgmt. I wouldn't let this guy manage a lemonade stand. It either changes or I am leaving and others are starting to voice the same sentiment...what they fail to understand is when I leave my revenus goes with me, my accts will not talk to this firm if I am not here, especially when they learn that they were taking accts from me while pregnant and when I returned from leave last time. My boss wouldn't talk to me for 2 days and sits 4ft from me, everyone said it awkward and what made it more so was that it was glaringly obvious that I could have cared less. You mess with my livelihood after crushing the guys you hire, I am not rolling over and taking it simply b/c I am going on leave in 7 weeks. His excuses for what he does are not based in anything logical and we are all sick of it, but there doesn't seem to be any signs of positive change. This confirms that if nothing changes while on leave I will be looking for another job as this place has become a dysfunctional joke. They take accts from me that I'm producing with but won't take accts from the other men that have done zero w/ the acct....explain the business reason for this? I have reached my breaking point, and it helps that so have a few others. I am so happy I will be out of this place soon for a lovely 12 weeks of baby bonding time. :End work rant:

Dh had a lovely time at his college reunion, but came home with amnesia for what it's like to have a newborn. He's asking if his friends that he saw this weekend can come down at the end of Aug for 3 nights with their 3 & 5yr olds and stay with us. This is what my friend likes to call 99% brilliant and 1% stupid. Men don't think things through. I will be recovering, nursing, and the germs from 4 people let alone a 3 & 5yr old in our house Thurs-Sun, hell no. Of course I look like the bad guy and he doesn't want to admit it's a ridiculous request, but shouldn't his friends w/ 2 kids also not think it would be the right time to stay with us as I recover and have a newborn with no immune system???? Why am I the only voice of reason here? So I said maybe but no kids. Dh said that might be a deal breaker and I explained that the wife should understand having had 2 kids. 

On baby girl front, she is standing on my bladder causing me to pee every hr at night, and her kicks are so low it's such a strange feeling, it makes me jump sometimes. I hope she's growing, our next scan is Thurs...hope she is on the right growth curve b/c she is measuring small. 47 days until my cs!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Sars - that's great that your U/S went well. And I agree - very brave of you not to want to find out the gender! You're stronger than I would be!

Jkb - I agree, time flew! Can't believe its already almost been 24 weeks. I bet being an NICU nurse makes your mind wander to the worst possible scenarios...that must be tough. Yay for getting furniture! So exciting!

BabyW - Sorry about your work drama. Believe me, I understand the frustration you are facing - its hard to have a crappy boss. As they say, people don't quit jobs, they quit bosses. That's good that you are the top producer and have the most tenure there; you have some leverage with the powers that be! Good for you for speaking up for yourself. Try not to get too stressed about it though, remember that little bun in your oven! That's what matters. Some coworkers of mine reminded me of that the other day - whatever stress that's going on at work, that doesn't matter. It's all superficial. What really matters is what's going on at home. And for me, that's trying to get pregnant and start our family. That's the only thing that matters for me right now! I have to keep reminding myself of that - it's hard not to let this work stuff get to me, so I'm constantly re-assessing my priorities. It helps.

This morning I am going in for my suppression check - U/S and blood work. Fingers crossed I can reduce my lupron and start the estrogen as scheduled tomorrow.

TGIF!!!!!!

Any fun plans for the weekend??

We are hosting my cousin's graduation party tomorrow at noon. There's gonna be A LOT of people! And I haven't done a damn thing to prepare yet!! Gah! Luckily the weather will be REALLY nice to we'll just be sitting outside, grilling, drinking.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. Sorry for the work frustrations. I am having them too...but not the same extent. I will be so happy to be on leave as well...I can hardly wait! Mainly so I can meet little man. Sars - good for you waiting if that is what you want on the gender. I just knew I always wanted to find out early. And so excited PGS let me know on day 1!

This weekend should be low key. We have been traveling so much over the last month or so...time to relax. I plan to get my venue reserved for the bbq baby "shower" & order my invites. I am getting anxious about it, but trying to relax. Get togethers always do that. Will people even show up? Things like that. I think I will also try to schedule my 4d u/s the Fri before if my sister comes down early. I would love my nephew to see. He just loves the baby so much. He is the one who just graduated.

On the baby front, nothing new. Appetite is coming back. The guys at work make fun of me because I dominate our mini fridge. Also, no movement yet which I am trying not to let make me nervous. I know it could be as late as 22 weeks. Anyone who wants to remind me what week the movement started for you would be greatly appreciated.

Lady - I had to totally reorganize my brain during fertility treatments. Basically making my Boss way down on the list & my husband & potential family come first. I am excited about your appt & hopefully you will be well on your way soon enough!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for the work frustrations. I am having them too...but not the same extent. I will be so happy to be on leave as well...I can hardly wait! Mainly so I can meet little man. Sars - good for you waiting if that is what you want on the gender. I just knew I always wanted to find out early. And so excited PGS let me know on day 1!
> 
> This weekend should be low key. We have been traveling so much over the last month or so...time to relax. I plan to get my venue reserved for the bbq baby "shower" & order my invites. I am getting anxious about it, but trying to relax. Get togethers always do that. Will people even show up? Things like that. I think I will also try to schedule my 4d u/s the Fri before if my sister comes down early. I would love my nephew to see. He just loves the baby so much. He is the one who just graduated.
> 
> On the baby front, nothing new. Appetite is coming back. The guys at work make fun of me because I dominate our mini fridge. Also, no movement yet which I am trying not to let make me nervous. I know it could be as late as 22 weeks. Anyone who wants to remind me what week the movement started for you would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Lady - I had to totally reorganize my brain during fertility treatments. Basically making my Boss way down on the list & my husband & potential family come first. I am excited about your appt & hopefully you will be well on your way soon enough!

No worries mama, relax. I didn't feel Jack until week 22...lay still at night and wait for flutters or what feels like a little gas bubble...try drinking some OJ first.


----------



## beaglemom

That is reassuring...thanks. Not really too worried...I think more anxious to go ahead & start that part of my pregnancy. It will be exciting.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.

*Beagle *- Did you get your reservations made and invitations ordered?? 

*Babywhisperer* - Sorry about the work drama. That sucks. And I hope you were able to convince your husband that his friend visit might not be the best timing. My sister was talking about her family visiting at Christmas and I was like "no way" - Normally, yes, I would be ecstatic but I'm pretty sure we won't be ready for 5 house guests just yet!

*LadySosa* - How did your appointment go?? How did your graduation party go??

*jkb* - Hooray for 24 weeks and ordering the nursery set!! I went and bought paint this weekend but won't get started just yet - just wanted to hit the store while they had a good sale going on.

*Sars* - Your ultrasound sounds great! I love that you guys still haven't found out. I still wish we could have made that work. Maybe next time!!! I can't wait for my 20-week ultrasound (even though mine is going to be one week later). Only 3 weeks to go! Hope you're feeling better!

*MrsL4* - How are you doing?? Retrieval today?? 

Hello to everyone else!! 

This weekend seemed to fly by (don't they all??) We had some gorgeous weather and it's feeling like summer. I went for a nice 5.5 mile run on Sat. morning (I have a 10K coming up this Sat. and wanted to see if I could still make it that far). It actually went really well and I felt great the whole way. Then we walked to the farmer's market and got the last few plants we needed for our garden. We had a retirement party to go to on Sat. night which was fun, too. Yesterday, I got the last of my flowers planted (window boxes) and then went to the lake with a friend. It was a great weekend all around. I love summer! However, I discovered I need a new swimsuit and some new sports bras for running. The girls have outgrown almost everything I've got. :blush:


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone doing on this Monday morning?? How was the weekend for everyone?

The weather here's been soo gorgeous, we've been spoiled. Yesterday it got up to nearly 90 degrees and today will be in mid to upper 80's. DH's cousin is coming to stay with us on Wednesday from Miami, so I'm glad we're having nice weather for his visit. 

I started the estrogen on Saturday and reduced the Lupron so I'm feeling good today! Gonna get back to barre this afternoon. I feel soo much better when I get a work out in. I haven't been very good about it since starting lupron.


----------



## LadySosa

Hey Booger! Glad to hear you are feeling good and staying active. Sounds like an amazing weekend. They always go faster than I'd like.

The grad party was awesome. We had 17 people so it was a little chaotic but so much fun. The weather was perfect, we had the right amount of food and drinks, everyone had a blast. I love hanging with my aunts and uncles and great aunts/uncles, cousins, parents, etc. They're such fun people so its nice to catch up.

Appointment went well too, everything's on track! Hooray!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey guys..

Booger/LadySosa-Glad you ladies had wonderful weekends with friends and family. My dad is still in town, and I think he'll be here for either a few more days or another week. Not quite sure because it all depends on the renovation that he is doing for his condo. I don't mind him though, so it's fine if he wants to stay longer. I have vacation coming up at the end of the month, so I'm guessing he'll be gone by then. hee hee. Who knows?

That's the latest from me. 

Beagle-I am curious about your invitations..did you get 'em done?

kfs1-How did your MRI go?


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. I finished the nursery. I tried to upload pics from my work computer but no luck. I will try again later. I will add a link below to the flipogram I made for Instagram. Maybe it will work. I am so happy to be done. My husband needs to touch up the paint & a few pieces of quarter round. I also found a sale on babies r us diapers...so you may want to check those out to stock up. They are smaller packs...the trick is to calculate per diaper...the bigger packs are not always better & no real way to know if a good sale otherwise.

I have not done the invites yet. The park was closed, so hopefully will get a reservation this week...either will call or go by on a lunch hour.

I also sent in my paperwork for the hospital tour. Late July if the date is available. It feels like time is flying. I will be happy to have the bbq over with...not that I won't enjoy it but I am just so ready to be ready! You know?

Booger I bought a swim suit top on ebay...it is full coverage. I bought a size bigger than usual. But it works great...doesn't look too big while I grow.

Being team yellow would drive me nuts! But I respect the ladies who can do it. I didn't want to know what embryo #2 was until transfer, but my embryologist let that slip. At least yours didn't do that, Booger. You still have some mystery left. But I do love knowing I have a boy coming now & girl on ice.


https://flipagram.com/f/WvSitkCmt9


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Hey Booger! Glad to hear you are feeling good and staying active. Sounds like an amazing weekend. They always go faster than I'd like.
> 
> The grad party was awesome. We had 17 people so it was a little chaotic but so much fun. The weather was perfect, we had the right amount of food and drinks, everyone had a blast. I love hanging with my aunts and uncles and great aunts/uncles, cousins, parents, etc. They're such fun people so its nice to catch up.
> 
> Appointment went well too, everything's on track! Hooray!

Glad you're feeling better and had a nice party! Hopefully you feel better and better from here on out.

Booger you amaze me girl. I had a hard enough time walking less than a mile to brunch yesterday let alone running! I was cramping so bad! Good for you for keeping it up. I hear you about the house guests. Normally I love it, but who will clean before and after? Food shop, tend to their needs, laundry from sheets and towels...not to mention germs and lack of privacy for recovering and nursing. I was a hot mess for a good 6 weeks last time, no one needs to see that.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend, weather on LI was great. We took Jack to our club and he walked along the beach collecting rocks. We had a bar association dinner for dh's coworker Friday, the guy was getting sworn in as a board member. Dh calls them rubber chicken dinners. It was almost an hr away and dinner wasn't served yet at 9:15 so we bailed and went home. We were there for over 2hrs so we did our duty. We have his firm's annual beach club dinner Wed night which they use as a way to thank all the spouses for their understanding and sacrifice since they all work long hours...we all joke that they should skip the dinner and just give better raises and bonuses. As for how I'm feeling, I am much better today, but over the weekend I was just so uncomfortable down low under my belly, major cramping in my pelvis and lower back. I think even dh feels badly as I was struggling to do anything. I hope she turns just to give me relief. I have another ultrasound for a follow-up growth scan on Thurs. I hope to hear good news, she certainly feels bigger than last week. As for the work drama, my desk thinks my mgr is a doosh for trying to pull a move like that. It's definitely not a good look to my acct and to be honest we have much bigger and pressing issues to deal with than taking an acct from the only woman on the desk. It's further proof he is just the worst manager any of us has ever worked for. 

I am starting to get nervous if we will get everything done for the nursery in time. We are away this weekend, following weekend my MIL has her graduation on Sat, Father's Day on Sunday, following Sat we have our block yard sale, weekend after that is 4th of July! Dh may have to take a day off during the week to set up the furniture and have a painter come. I said it last month that I was going to blink and it would be 4th of July weekend. Holy smokes it's coming up fast. We have every weekend from here on out booked with stuff except for July 11th. Yikes!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hey guys. I finished the nursery. I tried to upload pics from my work computer but no luck. I will try again later. I will add a link below to the flipogram I made for Instagram. Maybe it will work. I am so happy to be done. My husband needs to touch up the paint & a few pieces of quarter round. I also found a sale on babies r us diapers...so you may want to check those out to stock up. They are smaller packs...the trick is to calculate per diaper...the bigger packs are not always better & no real way to know if a good sale otherwise.
> 
> I have not done the invites yet. The park was closed, so hopefully will get a reservation this week...either will call or go by on a lunch hour.
> 
> I also sent in my paperwork for the hospital tour. Late July if the date is available. It feels like time is flying. I will be happy to have the bbq over with...not that I won't enjoy it but I am just so ready to be ready! You know?
> 
> Booger I bought a swim suit top on ebay...it is full coverage. I bought a size bigger than usual. But it works great...doesn't look too big while I grow.
> 
> Being team yellow would drive me nuts! But I respect the ladies who can do it. I didn't want to know what embryo #2 was until transfer, but my embryologist let that slip. At least yours didn't do that, Booger. You still have some mystery left. But I do love knowing I have boy coming know & girl on ice.
> 
> 
> https://flipagram.com/f/WvSitkCmt9

Love the nursery!! Can you come help me with mine!!! :winkwink:

Terri have you been taking the bike out in this nice weather? 

Funny office moment...someone microwaved fish and everyone started popping up out of their seats like meerkats wondering who's first day in an office is this?? It was awful. There are well known cardinal rules about this sort of thing. Glad I am not having morning sickness today, that would have made me puke.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks BW. It was a long process...but glad to have it done. My husband was a major help. I had the idea about crates for shelves, but he decided how to arrange them & put them up. He may not be able to do everything, but the man sure knows how to use a power drill...& knows all about what he needs to make something safely stay put. Even the pictures he hung with screws & anchors. I really love it. My husband is so great at making my ideas reality. In case you guys can't really see, the 2st set of 3 pics are scanned Dr Seuss book covers. Then around the comforter I have 4 scanned monster books.

I hope your husband can get yours up & going. I am sure he will make it happen. Just keep little girl in that oven! Sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable. Hope she moves around some.

I actually need to take a day off myself. I need to get my internet box moved from the nursery to a new location. I also need some fence repairs. Also my dog's back does not seem to be improving so he may need another treatment option. It is 3 weeks...3 times the first week...then twice...then once. I think we can work it out where my husband & I take turns dropping him off. Hoping we can do a drop off in the morning & pick up at lunch...or drop off at lunch & pick up in the evening. But I am really just hoping after another week on meds he improves...but I am not optimistic.


----------



## MrsL4

had 20 eggs retrieved today
waiting for fertilization report, should get that tmw afternoon!

now resting......


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL4 said:


> had 20 eggs retrieved today
> waiting for fertilization report, should get that tmw afternoon!
> 
> now resting......

That's terrific!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> had 20 eggs retrieved today
> waiting for fertilization report, should get that tmw afternoon!
> 
> now resting......

Awesome!!! Rest & hydrate!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Awesome Mrs. L4!! That is a great report!! Rest up and take care of yourself!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, hope all is well! 

*BabyW*, I can't believe how close we're getting to the big day for you! Can't wait to see you welcome your baby girl into the world. :)

*beagle*, cute nursery! Thanks for sharing pics! 

*MrsL*, that's a really good number of eggs, so I bet you'll have nice fert report too. :thumbup: I'll be rooting your embies on! I hope you're feeling okay. Check in again when you feel up to it.

*terri*, do you go back soon for a last hcg check? Maybe AF will just arrive for ya' and you can get started again.

*Lady*, awesome that your grad party went so well. And your appt too! Wonderful news. Sounds like things are moving along, wuhu! Yay for starting the E. I know that was always a nice relief for me too. It made a big difference!

*sars*, sounds like all is going really well! And good for you staying so strong on team yellow! I wouldn't have been able to hold out. They knew the gender of ours from day one because of PGS, but we managed to hold out until our 7 week u/s went smoothly, and then we couldn't anymore, hehe!

*kfs*, I meant to thank you for mentioning that odd pain that you had that was similar to mine! I felt better after reading that. I got it again that very next night... same exact thing... started as cramping on only lower left side, and then became sort of like burning and spread into my left thigh. It was very disoncerting how painful it was, but after I read your post, it gave me some peace of mind. And then it didn't happen again after that! I hope all is going well with you!

*jkb*, all that RH furniture is beautiful, I really love it. And since you got one that will grow with her into a full sized bed, you'll totally get your money's worth. :) Glad to hear all is going well with you!

*booger*, sounds like an awesome weekend. :thumbup: And I totally hear ya on the swimsuits and bras! Sounds like you're feeling pretty good lately too, so that's wonderful!

Hi to everyone else! I was thinking about our only twin pregnancy today and wondering what *Knit* is up to... I know she was having a rough first-tri with the horrrible nausea (possibly made even worse by two in there!). Hopefully she's feeling better.

AFM, lots going on, and I feel like time is flying by! DH painted the nursery a couple wks ago, and the smokey blue turned out so pretty. He did all the trim a stark white including the chair rail. Got my Burt's Bees bedding, and the gray looks really nice with that shade of blue. We put the furniture together about a week ago, so that's all in there too. I'll post pics when I can. My mom bought me letters to spell out his name in shades of blue and gray, so I'll put those above his crib. They won't come for another month since they're customized. My girlfriend sent out shower invites on Fri, and I'm actually getting really excited about it. It will be at one of my fave restaurants for Sunday brunch, and she's going to decorate the tables to match my nursery colors (which I didn't even think about myself, haha). So cute. It will be a nice small group of about 10 or so. I'm feeling like I'd like to buy a cute new dress for that. :winkwink:

Oh, and we did decide on a name finally. We were originally thinking Miles or Nolan, but DH lost interest and started talking about Owen. That one seemed to stick for him, and I like it too. I gave him a few weeks to make sure it continued to stick, and at some point he said he was totally sure, so we're going with it. We're still using Steven as the middle name. The two don't go fabulous together, but I'm not too worried about that since middles are rarely used. I just want him to have his Daddy's name in there somewhere. So... Owen Steven, it is. <3


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I like the name. I think we have an Owen on the Graduates thread.

I thought about spelling mine out, but my walls have a lot going on as you can see...maybe initials on his door.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and also had my 4D u/s on Friday. It was cool getting to see his features finally and watch him move all around! However, the darn cord was in front of his face much of the time, so our pics weren't as good as I would've liked. The u/s tech said to come back in another week and they'll do another one for free, in hopes that the cord is out of the way. Thought that was sweet of her. But it was still all very cool, and lots of fun for us. At one point, he reared his head back like even he was wishing the cord would get out of his way, haha. We did get a good little video too.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> Hi girls, hope all is well!
> 
> *BabyW*, I can't believe how close we're getting to the big day for you! Can't wait to see you welcome your baby girl into the world. :)
> 
> *beagle*, cute nursery! Thanks for sharing pics!
> 
> *MrsL*, that's a really good number of eggs, so I bet you'll have nice fert report too. :thumbup: I'll be rooting your embies on! I hope you're feeling okay. Check in again when you feel up to it.
> 
> *terri*, do you go back soon for a last hcg check? Maybe AF will just arrive for ya' and you can get started again.
> 
> *Lady*, awesome that your grad party went so well. And your appt too! Wonderful news. Sounds like things are moving along, wuhu! Yay for starting the E. I know that was always a nice relief for me too. It made a big difference!
> 
> *sars*, sounds like all is going really well! And good for you staying so strong on team yellow! I wouldn't have been able to hold out. They knew the gender of ours from day one because of PGS, but we managed to hold out until our 7 week u/s went smoothly, and then we couldn't anymore, hehe!
> 
> *kfs*, I meant to thank you for mentioning that odd pain that you had that was similar to mine! I felt better after reading that. I got it again that very next night... same exact thing... started as cramping on only lower left side, and then became sort of like burning and spread into my left thigh. It was very disoncerting how painful it was, but after I read your post, it gave me some peace of mind. And then it didn't happen again after that! I hope all is going well with you!
> 
> *jkb*, all that RH furniture is beautiful, I really love it. And since you got one that will grow with her into a full sized bed, you'll totally get your money's worth. :) Glad to hear all is going well with you!
> 
> *booger*, sounds like an awesome weekend. :thumbup: And I totally hear ya on the swimsuits and bras! Sounds like you're feeling pretty good lately too, so that's wonderful!
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I was thinking about our only twin pregnancy today and wondering what *Knit* is up to... I know she was having a rough first-tri with the horrrible nausea (possibly made even worse by two in there!). Hopefully she's feeling better.
> 
> AFM, lots going on, and I feel like time is flying by! DH painted the nursery a couple wks ago, and the smokey blue turned out so pretty. He did all the trim a stark white including the chair rail. Got my Burt's Bees bedding, and the gray looks really nice with that shade of blue. We put the furniture together about a week ago, so that's all in there too. I'll post pics when I can. My mom bought me letters to spell out his name in shades of blue and gray, so I'll put those above his crib. They won't come for another month since they're customized. My girlfriend sent out shower invites on Fri, and I'm actually getting really excited about it. It will be at one of my fave restaurants for Sunday brunch, and she's going to decorate the tables to match my nursery colors (which I didn't even think about myself, haha). So cute. It will be a nice small group of about 10 or so. I'm feeling like I'd like to buy a cute new dress for that. :winkwink:
> 
> Oh, and we did decide on a name finally. We were originally thinking Miles or Nolan, but DH lost interest and started talking about Owen. That one seemed to stick for him, and I like it too. I gave him a few weeks to make sure it continued to stick, and at some point he said he was totally sure, so we're going with it. We're still using Steven as the middle name. The two don't go fabulous together, but I'm not too worried about that since middles are rarely used. I just want him to have his Daddy's name in there somewhere. So... Owen Steven, it is. <3

Your nursery sounds lovely, really like the color choices. I love Owen, have 2 friends who named their sons that. The 4D u/s are awesome, but we haven't been able to see baby girl, being breech makes it harder. I hope we see her Thursday. How are you feeling? You and Beagle are making me feel like such a slacker for not having the nursery done!! We did get an estimate for painting since we have some house exterior peeling we want to get taken care of while they come to paint the nursery. I think they might be able to squeeze us in next week. 

I'm cramping like crazy today, trying to drink as much water as I can. No real appetite for dinner the last few nights, just too uncomfortable. I have a family reunion this weekend up in CT and they want me to play kick ball...I almost peed myself when they asked b/c they are short 1 person to make the teams even. Do you know what that would look like? Maybe I can kick and have a designated runner for me, lol!


----------



## kfs1

Hi girls - sorry I've been MIA. It's been a long week (lots going on - both good and bad) but I finally heard back from the doctor and all was OK on my MRI. I'm so relieved, you have no idea. Anyway, I've been reading along but I'm sooooooo behind so I'll just say hi to you all for now. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. Some of you may know floridasian...I think she popped on here a couple of times but never needed IVF. She just gave birth to her twins at 24 weeks but lost the little girl & the little boy is still holding on. Please keep her in your thoughts. Something like this makes me so grateful for my pregnancy. We struggle so hard to get where we are...some of you still struggle. I never take my pregnancy for granted. I silently count down the weeks until a safe delivery. I hope you all know if you are still waiting, I am thinking of you. I know your struggle & I will never forget that pain. Every moment we have in pregnancy is a blessing. Every week they stay strong in there is a blessing. And even though we may not see it, the fact that we are all able to do these fertility treatments...whether insurance, out of pocket, or help from friends & family...we are truly blessed to have the opportunity. In 2003 when I got married & dreamed of a family, this was not my plan. And obviously IVF was not an option for me then. Now over 10 years later with hard work from both me & my husband, we can make paying for IVF work.

I think of you all often...I think of my forum/online friends who struggle...I think of the ones who have succeeded. And some of them I silently pray everything works out for them...but I openly congratulate them & stay positive for them. We all deserve what so many seem to receive so easily in life. I know my struggle has been so much easier having this support. I thank you all for that.


----------



## terripeachy

OMG...I'm so sorry to hear about Floridasian's baby girl. I don't really know her, but I do know she is part of your group and has come on here a couple times. So sad...I hope that little boy keeps hanging on for her, his sister and the rest of their family. Thanks for letting us know, beagle.

kfs1-I'm glad your MRI was ok. Did they say anything about the previa accenta or anything about the placenta moving? Why is it still acting up?

ERose-I'll chime in on Owen. LOVE IT! It's an uncommon name that doesn't get enough play as far as I'm concerned. My math TA in college was named Owen and he was great. Ever since I met him, I have always liked that name. So glad all is well.


----------



## MrsL4

terri - your new picture is having me laughing so hard!!:laugh2:


----------



## LadySosa

That is so sad. :( I don't know her but I cannot imagine what she is going through. Must be so tough.

Kfs - so good to hear from you!

Amy - how are you doing lady? Haven't heard from you in a while!

Erin - Owen is a GREAT name. I love it!


----------



## MrsL4

Got our fertilization report today:
Out of the 20 eggs retrieved, 12 were mature, and all were ICSI'ed......now 9 have fertilized. They don't check on them tomorrow, but will look Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jkb11

Great news mrs L!! Congrats, im so happy for you!!

Erin- owen is a super cute name! 

Beagle- i will keep your friend in my thoughts and prayers. Such a difficult lost. Heart breaking.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - My doctor said that there was no evidence of accreta and that the MRI also showed no previa. I'm not 100% sure that I trust that the previa is gone since they've told me that before so I think I'll wait until my next ultrasound to be sure. I am happy about the accreta though. I have an appointment today just with the doc (no ultrasound) so I'm sure they'll tell me more.

Erose - I also love the name Owen. Too cute! So far, no boy names for us but we do like Lillian or Adeline for a girl's name so far. The middle name would be Ellene (my mom's name) and the middle name for a boy would most likely be John (my dad's name, who passed 10 years ago. I can't have his first name as John because that's both my nephew and BIL's names. :)

Beagle - I hope your friend is doing OK. So awful :(

Mrs. L - Congratulations both on the retrieval and the great fertilization report. Remind me - are you waiting to do an FET or will you be moving ahead right away?

Hi everyone else!


----------



## LadySosa

That's wonderful Mrs. L! Yayyy so happy for you! Hang on lil embies!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - My doctor said that there was no evidence of accreta and that the MRI also showed no previa. I'm not 100% sure that I trust that the previa is gone since they've told me that before so I think I'll wait until my next ultrasound to be sure. I am happy about the accreta though. I have an appointment today just with the doc (no ultrasound) so I'm sure they'll tell me more.
> 
> Erose - I also love the name Owen. Too cute! So far, no boy names for us but we do like Lillian or Adeline for a girl's name so far. The middle name would be Ellene (my mom's name) and the middle name for a boy would most likely be John (my dad's name, who passed 10 years ago. I can't have his first name as John because that's both my nephew and BIL's names. :)
> 
> Beagle - I hope your friend is doing OK. So awful :(
> 
> Mrs. L - Congratulations both on the retrieval and the great fertilization report. Remind me - are you waiting to do an FET or will you be moving ahead right away?
> 
> Hi everyone else!

So happy your MRI went well. There is still time for the placenta to move if it is in a bad location...as the uterus rises and the baby does too, the placenta moves a lot. I think they really pay attention to location around 34 weeks. 

Beagle I will pray for Floridisan as I do my coworker who lost both twin girls just shy of her earliest delivery date. She conceived naturally but has Crohn's. I don't know what part that played, but I know others that have to take medication just to carry full term. I think it's important to think about those who can get pregnant effortlessly, but have genetic diseases that have made their journey to have a child extremely difficult and fraught with anxiety. I am truly blessed for my son and when I finally hold my daughter (God willing) I will finally be able to exhale...and then start worrying about all the other stuff Mom's worry about. There is no other group of women I can speak this freely with and that truly can empathize. It has been my saving grace for the last 2yrs.

I figure I would share what happened yesterday in case any of you experience this. I woke up crampy, like mild menstrual cramps. They got progressively worse and spread to my hip and back. I also went to the bathroom twice in a short span of time, totally cleaned out. That spooked me b/c that's what happened the week my water broke. It got bad enough for me to call the Dr and since she is breech and I am 33 weeks they told me to come in. I was hooked up to a contraction and fhr monitor. I had 2 small contractions but were not productive. Baby seems fine, put on 9oz in 12 days or so they estimate. I am a fingertip dilated, but could stay that way for weeks. I wasn't a fingertip dilated until 38 weeks with Jack so I will be monitored closely. The did a growth scan and while she is gaining, she is still measuring 35%. They urged me to eat more meat, chicken....that and veggies should be where I get the bulk of my calories for the day. I just haven't been that hungry and nowhere near as hungry as when I was prego with Jack. Hard to say what caused the cramping, she could have been on a nerve, but it was definitely not GI, BH or round ligament. It was like the worst menstrual cramp that lasted for over an hour and got worse and worse. It wasn't as bad when I walked around, but it didn't go away either. I avoid going to the Dr whenever possible, hence why they do all my thyroid panels instead of going to my Endo, and why I made them do the growth scan instead of coming back Thurs. They said not to dismiss or self diagnose things like pain in your 3rd trimester, especially if after resting and drinking a ton of water it hasn't subsided. I drank so much water yesterday I had to use the bathroom 3 times while at the dr. I pray she stays in there for at least another 5 weeks!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Almost forgot, Mrs L that is an awesome report!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Yikes BabyW - that is scary! I'm glad they are monitoring you closely. You are getting so close! Hang in there little gal!


----------



## MrsL4

Thank you everyone!

Baby whisperer, I don't blame you for being concerned. Glad everything checked out okay. Hopefully that baby will stay in therE a few more weeks and continue to grow! Maybe you could try protein shakes for some extra calories if you aren't too hungry?


----------



## MrsL4

Yes I am praying hard that those remaining 9 fertilized eggies keep on growing

I am super bloated and I keep having waves of abdominal cramps. I am waiting to hear back from the doctor but I am pretty sure I have mild ohss. I'm not short of breath or anything. Just really bloated and no appetite. They have me oxycodone after my procedure and I'm sad to say I've needed it in the am and pm due to abdominal discomfort. I'm really hoping the bloating decreases over the next few days because we are.planning on a fresh cycle. I reallyyyyyy don't want to postpone because that's another 5k. Ick!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

BW glad she is OK

MrsL my fresh was canceled due to my progesterone rising. Just wanted to let you know if you do have to do fet instead they should give you a partial credit die to no transfer. Ask about that.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh and most important is having your body well before transfer... Even if you have to wait or spend more money. If you transfer and your body is not ready it is just a waste. But I hope everything calms down for you so no more waiting or money.


----------



## beaglemom

I finally got the park reserved for my bbq & ordered invites. They are going to take a little longer than I thought to get here, so I went ahead & started the Facebook event. I worded the invite something like Gifts are appreciated but not expected. Then added the registry. I know it sounds sort of hypocritical, but this will be the only "shower" I am having, so I want people to know they can bring a gift if they want, but not the point of the bbq. I have had a couple of people RSVP immediately on FB & offer to bring food. So that was really nice. I think it will be a lot of fun & I am really looking forward to doing this my way. My husband was dreading inviting his sisters. I said look they are your family...I don't care if they come it is your decision. So he would say well I probably should invite them. I said you know what, just don't. We don't want them there, we don't like them, one talks shit about us...leave them off. This is OUR thing. We don't need them there. I am so done with family who acts like that. My mom has the same thing with her sister. I had already cut my aunt out...she is a bigot, selfish, rude, inconsideate, & talks trash about my mom. I hate people who think it's ok to talk trash about your family just because they are doing well. And by well, I just mena a step above the poverty they had grown up in. My mom worked hard & so do we. We have nothing to be ashamed of. And none of us are quitting are jobs anytime soon...so not like we won the lottery. Anyways...so to get off topic on a vent.

I am just excited to be getting my shower/bbq prepared & ready. The next weekend after we are doing the all day birthing class. Having that stuff taken care of is a huge relief. Now to make some time for small projects at home like getting our wi-fi moved to another room away from the baby & calling someone to repair small damages & wear & tear on our fence.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks ladies. Mrs L the Dr said not all protein is the same, they want me to have animal protein...I had the best Greek salad with chicken for lunch from the Greek food truck on Madison and 60th...chicken is moist (hate that word) and the feta is so fresh and slightly warm, veggies are fresh, yum yum yum. I has slight ohss but by day 3 post I was much much better. Rest and drink tons of water. I put warm water into a 1 liter bottle and put it on my abdomen a couple of times and it helped.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I finally got the park reserved for my bbq & ordered invites. They are going to take a little longer than I thought to get here, so I went ahead & started the Facebook event. I worded the invite something like Gifts are appreciated but not expected. Then added the registry. I know it sounds sort of hypocritical, but this will be the only "shower" I am having, so I want people to know they can bring a gift if they want, but not the point of the bbq. I have had a couple of people RSVP immediately on FB & offer to bring food. So that was really nice. I think it will be a lot of fun & I am really looking forward to doing this my way. My husband was dreading inviting his sisters. I said look they are your family...I don't care if they come it is your decision. So he would say well I probably should invite them. I said you know what, just don't. We don't want them there, we don't like them, one talks shit about us...leave them off. This is OUR thing. We don't need them there. I am so done with family who acts like that. My mom has the same thing with her sister. I had already cut my aunt out...she is a bigot, selfish, rude, inconsideate, & talks trash about my mom. I hate people who think it's ok to talk trash about your family just because they are doing well. And by well, I just mena a step above the poverty they had grown up in. My mom worked hard & so do we. We have nothing to be ashamed of. And none of us are quitting are jobs anytime soon...so not like we won the lottery. Anyways...so to get off topic on a vent.
> 
> I am just excited to be getting my shower/bbq prepared & ready. The next weekend after we are doing the all day birthing class. Having that stuff taken care of is a huge relief. Now to make some time for small projects at home like getting our wi-fi moved to another room away from the baby & calling someone to repair small damages & wear & tear on our fence.

I think this is a great idea. People use social media more than paper invites, but it covers all bases. Trust me people want to get you gifts and to save you from having to spend weeks returning stuff, it's better to guide them to what you'd prefer or need. As for the SILs, I was in a similar sitch. I invited them and let them decide and you'll be so busy with everyone else they won't spoil your day...unless they get wasted like my cousin's wife, she showed up at noon half in the bag, nice. She came over and plopped down next to me at my table taking my best friends seat and she slurred her way into a conversation about how I used to go to a lot of concerts when I was younger. Relevance? Not really sure. Embarrassing? Yes, very.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I probably won't even notice them...but one of them is full of drama so she may make herself known. I am just happy to not invite them. One less thing to worry about. Plus when the older one is in town it is like she is the only one around. Pissy if we can't spend every second with her.

I want to get some cute shirts for me & my husband. I thought about a Don't touch the belly shirt but wondering if that will only encourage people. Also thought to get a If you didn't put it there, don't touch it...then my husband's say I put it there. But thought they may sound a little crude. But he has a cute dad shirt from Life is Good I got him for Christmas so I think that would be good for him. And I will get a cute tank top from CafePress...just need to figure out what. Saw a cute one that was a blue heart with foot prints inside near the belly & you can get the baby's name on it.


----------



## jkb11

Baby w- so glad you are doing better! Glad you're getting so close but yes it would be great if she stays put just a bit longer. 

Beagle- your bbq sunds like so much fun. Great idea! Hope the SIL's dont cause any trouble about it, you're right -this is yalls time.

Kfs- glad MRI results are good! Hope dr can address any concerns at your appt.


----------



## terripeachy

BabyW-so glad you went to get checked out and glad things are going relatively well afterwards. I hope protein is all you need to get your baby girl to stay put for a few more weeks. Thinkin' about you. 

Beagle-I agree that the sisters don't need to be there. It's a nice thought but why bing drama into the party. No one wants it. They will be mad either way. 

Kfs1-great news but I hear you on being concerned still about the previa. Hope all goes well at the next checkup. 

MrsL-great report and such good news. I'm happy for you. Hopefully your bloating will decrease in the next few days. Yay!!

Not much going on over here except I got a nice present from Booger in the mail. :hugs: I was like 'what's this from Montana?? Maybe I still have post pregnancy brain. Ha ha. I also applied for a new job. I don't know if I'll get it or take it, but why not try for it? My dad is still in town and things are going well. Os game tomorrow night and the forecast is 90+. I love it!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone...

I hope everyone is doing well.

I'm still around :) Not much going on, just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start my BCP. I'm on CD 19, so not too much longer. Then I have 3 weeks of those, so actually I am still a little ways out lol. Trying not to let it take up too much of my thoughts (yeah right lol).

MrsL4 - Great report :)

LadySosa - How much longer until your transfer?

Terri - Have you definitely decided one way or another what you're going to do? If you do proceed, how long are they making you wait?


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - a new job with a new company or internal? I hope you get the opportunity to switch if that is what is best for you. Also I have crinone...I don't think you used it though...but let me know.

Thanks for all the feedback on the bbq. I think we will be happy with it. Also my husband is going to contact one of his FB photographer friends to see if she would come to take some casual pictures. She is usually up for any ways to get more experience. And we could also pose a few if we wanted.


----------



## LadySosa

Good to hear from you Amy! Sorry about the long wait, but at least its summer time, so you can have some fun in the meantime. Hopefully you've got some fun things planned to keep you busy and take your mind off things.

My transfer is set for June 25, so just two more weeks to go. The protocol they have me on is so complicated - I'm on Lupron and estrogen but the doses seem to change every few days. I've been checking my calendar vigilantly! I have a blood test on Saturday, then another the following Friday and if all checks out then I'll be good to go on schedule. But it seems like things never go according to plan, so we shall see!

Terri - good luck with the new job! It never hurts to try, and I firmly believe you should always keep your eyes open, even if you're not thinking about leaving. A college professor once said to me that you are most valuable to a new employer when you are thriving, successful and happy in your current role. It is counterintuitive to the way most people think (most people look for a new job when they're unhappy in their current role). Anyways, I will never forget that advice!

Happy hump day!

Is it Friday yet??? Ugh!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I was just thinking about you. Thanks for checking in. I'm still waiting for AF to get here too and then we probably won't start until the end of July because I have a lot of vacations coming up. I live for summer. 

Beagle-sounds like a good plan to get the photographer. I am not going to be using crinone, but thanks. The job will be external. My current job is totally cushy but now that I have my master's degree I want to 'explore other options'. So cheesy but true. I get mad at my coworkers for getting brainwashed into being unhappy and never leaving, and I don't want to be a hypocrite and get sucked in so I'm looking. If I don't get the job, no biggie, but I'm just kind of bored at my work and there aren't that many other internal positions available to me with my background so it's probably time.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*Terri* - I'm glad your package arrived safely! :thumbup: Good luck with your new job opportunity. I would love to do something different so I've started thinking really seriously about whether I'll come back to my current one after the baby. I have 14 years in with the Federal government so it's hard to think about giving up great benefits and retirement but I'm also not sure how much longer I can take doing a job that can make me pretty miserable. We could always just move somewhere new but I'm not sure I want to move either. Anyway - good luck! Change is good!

*Beagle* - Hooray on getting your park reserved and invitations made. Your party sounds like fun. And I think you made the right call on the sisters. 

*LadySosa* - Wow - your transfer is just around the corner. I am so excited for you! It won't be long now. I hope your schedule doesn't have to change.

*Amy* - Good to hear from you! Your upcoming cycle is just around the corner, too. Do you have anything fun in the works to keep you distracted until you get started??

*jkb* - Hello! Glad to hear you're doing well. :flower:

*babywhispere* - Sorry to hear about your scare! :hugs: Glad that things are checking out okay and that they are going to keep a close eye on you. Enjoy that protein and eat up, girl!

*MrsL4* - Congrats on your great haul and fertilization! These days waiting for updates are some of the hardest. Keeping my fingers crossed that your little embryos keep growing strong!!

*kfs* - That is a relief to hear that your MRI results came back great!! I'm sure you're breathing a little easier now.

*ERose* - I love the name Owen! Good pick. Names are hard. At least I think so. We still have no idea what we're going to go with. That's cool the ultrasound tech is going to let you come back since baby wasn't cooperating! :winkwink:

Howdy to everyone else!

Things are going well here. Most people at work have heard the news - which is good because I'm definitely starting to show more. I'm sure if people don't know they just think I'm getting fat but that's alright. :haha: We have to head to Missoula this weekend to get some stuff for the baby room. I bought paint last weekend but we need a ceiling fan in there and DH needs to get all the lumber and some new tools to make the crib and changing table. I really want to get as much done in there as soon as I can while I'm still feeling great. My mom has all the material I ordered for the crib sheet and skirt that goes around the bottom of the crib. She is also making an accessory organizer caddy thingie and diaper holder/stacker. I love the fabric I chose and can't wait to see it all in there! Now I just need to get going on the curtains!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - how exciting to have crafty people in the family. Your nursery sounds so cool & unique to you. I love that. I just don't have the skill. My sister will probably crochet me a blanket for the baby which will be be cool.


----------



## jkb11

Booger- i agree with beagle. Your nursery sounds amazing. Im a very sentimental person, and its awesome your hubby can make the furniture. When i was prego with my son my husband happened to work at a wood work shop and he made the dresser, rocking chair and a cute little cube that just had the front window cut out for a fish tank. It was awesome because it served as a night stand but when he was crawling and learning to walk he would go up to it and watch the fish:) this time he is only making a box for the curtains to drape from, and im making the mobile. I cant wait to see your pics!!

Lady- i cant wait for your transfer!! The tww will be here soon for you, amy and mrs l.!!

Terri- good luck with the job opportunity! Im sure you will get it!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Amy-I was just thinking about you. Thanks for checking in. I'm still waiting for AF to get here too and then we probably won't start until the end of July because I have a lot of vacations coming up. I live for summer.
> 
> Beagle-sounds like a good plan to get the photographer. I am not going to be using crinone, but thanks. The job will be external. My current job is totally cushy but now that I have my master's degree I want to 'explore other options'. So cheesy but true. I get mad at my coworkers for getting brainwashed into being unhappy and never leaving, and I don't want to be a hypocrite and get sucked in so I'm looking. If I don't get the job, no biggie, but I'm just kind of bored at my work and there aren't that many other internal positions available to me with my background so it's probably time.

Do you need endometrin or anything else?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Booger - that is incredible that you'll have all that handmade stuff in the nursery. It will be so special for your little one! I meant to ask - where was your photo taken? What a lovely beach!

Jkb - thank you. :) It is coming fast for sure! I just wish my job was a little more engaging to keep me busy and my mind off waiting... The tww will be torturous!

So, funny story I thought you guys would appreciate. Last night in barre class I was next to a lady who looked like she was about 7-8 months pregnant. She was SO fit! It doesn't help that I'm outta shape but I was thoroughly impressed. I felt like a total weakling, with this preggo lady being able to do all the exercises and I wasn't. Ha! I hope I can be like that when I'm preggo. I'm trying to get in shape before pregnancy so that i can at least try to maintain that throughout, rather than try to get into shape when I'm preggo. I also plan to quit wine and coffee one week ahead of transfer...so by my calculations I have one more week to go! Gah! 

Hope everyone's having a good week! Friday is almost here!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - I was not in shape before IVF. I will say I feel bad sometimes because I am not in shape or eat the best, but at the end of the day, it is my pregnancy & I do what is right for me. So I hope you can get in to shape because that is what you want for your pregnancy, but don't be too hard on yourself if you are a slacker like me


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. I am pretty sure I just felt the baby kick. I had a cramp on my side all day. Also I was very uncomfortable yesterday...I assumed another growth spurt which showed this morning. So I was sitting at my desk & felt something. So I sat back & was still & it kept happening. Right in the center kind of low. It feels like someone is in there thumping my belly with their fingers!

Side note: Every time I post I get deja vu...so please forgive me if I end up repeating myself! :)


----------



## MrsL4

booger - thats awesome how lots of people are using their talents for the nursery! DH & I love making/building things, too!

lady- I was trying to get in shape before IVF (after 18 months of heck from infertility)...and was doing good, but since stims, I have been a log! Hoping I can feel better soon and start exercising lightly again!
Barre sounds like a good low impact, but tough, class....probably can do throughout pregnancy!
My mom told me she cut out sugary foods, all caffeine/soda/coffee, wine etc when she was pregnant with me.......to be honest, I eat pretty good, but I can't give up coffee! One cup a day is fine with most OBs. I think I will be in between when I am pregnant.....not too strict, but careful & thoughtful with what I eat.

________________________

ER was Monday.....where we collected 20, 12 were mature, and 9 fertilized.....all with ICSI

Today (day 3 embryos), we have:
four 8-cell 
three 7-cell
one 11-cell
and one 5-cell

The dr was really really happy and said there are only 2 of the 9 that aren't looking that great

So keep growing embryos!! and get STICKY!!!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsL-things are progressing nicely. Fantastic!!!

Lady-that woman in your class sounds amazing. I'm sure someone will be saying the same thing about you in a few months! Keep at it. 

Beagle-that is so cool! I'm sure it will become more pronounced now that you know what it feels like and little Derek grows. Yankees are in town this weekend. Are you going to be able to watch the games?

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## beaglemom

I'm not sure. Usually Balt games are blacked out.

I am very excited to feel Derek moving...my husband got to feel it too. But I paid for it all last night. I think he is going through a growth spurt. I had a side cramp a lot of yesterday afternoon. I did not feel great at all last night. I was so uncomfortable. I am ready for this to pass so I can feel good again. But it's not too bad & it is Friday...so happy for the weekend.

Oh & my mom sold her house so she has been at my house a few days with her 2 dogs & cat. Her cat is an outside cat so she is in the guest room so she won't run off. My cats are locked in our room because her dogs torment them. It is pretty crowded. Now she wants to rent near her job but she doesn't want to sign a year lease. She can't even transfer stores in the next 9 months. I don't see the big deal. But anyways we finally convinced her to take this small cabin she likes. It has monthly & weekly rates. It has not been awful her being around. But she is driving like 2 hrs one way to work. Also my husband helped her put everything in storage. My mom had a 3 bedroom house. And she didn't go through ANYTHING except she got rid of a lot of books. My garage is packed with some of it. So frustrating. I think that is why I throw so much out. I can't stand all the clutter & junk collected over time.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle, how exciting to feel the baby kick...get ready pretty soon it feels like there is a rumble going on in there. I had some dried apricots last night and she went bizerk for a half hr. It was very uncomfortable due to her position and even dh said it felt very strong from the outside...she may be small but she feels mighty. I can empathize with the clutter issue. My Dad holds on to everything. He just gave dh 100 golf balls and more are coming. You'll be proud to know the painters are coming Monday to start the nursery and exterior parts of the house which are peeling. I will be coordinating with the electrician after the painting is done to install the fixtures, and hopefully dh will assemble the crib sometime next week. Now all I need is a rug...which may prove to be the more elusive accent to her room. I want simple and classic...seems so hard to find. 

Mrs L that is a great progress report!! I would be very very happy with that. So excited for you!

Amy so happy you checked in...looking forward to you getting started, hope af comes soon and that you're staying busy with fun stuff!

What's everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
Beagle - that is so exciting that you can feel him kicking! And yes, it sounds like you indeed have a full house. You already have a few cats and dogs, right? I bet it is chaotic! It will be nice to have your mom and her stuff out of the house soon I bet, you can breathe.

Mrs. L - that is amazing! You can have a lot of kids with all those embies! Wahoo. Yes, I hear that one cup a day is okay, I just have been wanting to kick caffeine completely for some time and this gives me a good excuse. 

For my first round, I stopped working out because the Lupron made me so tired (I remember the stims DEF made me uncomfortable enough to stop working out), but this time, I saw that preggo lady and actually hearing Booger talk (or reading, lol) about her working out during Lupron, I thought, what's my excuse?? So now I'm trying to persevere. And actually, I cannot believe the impact it is having on my mood. I feel so happy when I'm working out. When I stop working out for a few days, the anxiety and depression start to seep in, so I gotta remember to keep at it for the sake of my mental (and physical of course) well being. When I feel fit, I feel like I can do anything!

And yes, Barre is a good low impact exercise. It is the hardest workout I've tried, but it's all muscle toning. So I suppose that is a good thing for pregnancy.

DH's cousin (and friend) is staying with us this week, until Saturday. Last night they cooked us an AMAZING meal - steak, homemade mac and cheese, asparagus, and then apple crisp for dinner. They are serious foodies - like wizards in the kitchen! No measuring or consulting recipes for anything....'just a dash of this' and 'a large scoop of that'.... Haha. I wish I could cook like that! So today and tomorrow we'll probably take them around to do tourist stuff. 

Sars- isn't your fabulous Italy trip coming up soon?? I remember you said it was June...maybe you're already gone, we haven't heard from you in a few days...

Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I have 3 dogs & 3 cats. Her dogs are doing pretty good. Usually one of them is all over the place...she is a Springer...and likes to fight my dogs when they try to get near my mom. But my mom is away a lot because of the commute, so they mainly mope around acting depressed which I think is hilarious. Her one dog is just so attached to her...she is a true rescue found on the side of the road by my mom. My main thing is my cats locked up. It means my bedroom has to stay shut which is so inconvenient. Our bedroom is just sort of the 2nd main part of our house after the living room. We do laundry in there & my dogs like to chill in there sometimes. And cat litter in my bathroom...yuck. So hopefully on Sunday, the dogs will be gone...not sure about her cat...but she is in the guest room bothering no one. I think we will offer to bring them to her. I have not been to that town she works in in a long time...I would like to check out their baby stores.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & today my belly sort of feels like it is full of bubbles. I am trying to drink a lot of water today...I am so bad at that...hoping that will help the cramping & discomfort.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Oh & today my belly sort of feels like it is full of bubbles. I am trying to drink a lot of water today...I am so bad at that...hoping that will help the cramping & discomfort.

Trust me when I say that water is your best friend for so many reasons. It will help keep swelling down, keep you regular, reduce muscle cramping which will start to increase as you progress, and with the extra blood we are producing you need at least 50% more water than normal. I have added prune juice to my routine too for obvious reasons but for muscle cramping as well. I woke with a charley horse the other night that was so painful and I can still feel a slight cramp in my calf. I keep a 32oz bottle on my desk and make sure I finish it before lunch and the second bottle before 3pm. I drink more until I get on the train home. What helps me is at this point my mouth is always dry...maybe this is why I am not hungry, drinking so much water.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Beagle* - Yikes! Sounds like a full house. Glad your Mom found herself another place for everyone involved. How exciting that you are feeling baby kick in there. Awesome! I can't wait myself.

*LadySosa* - I'm the same way with exercise - when I'm not doing it, I start feeling crappy. It's amazing how that works. Barre sounds impossible to me so I'm always impressed by those that can do it. I'm sure you'll be able to keep it up and stay fit. Your foodie visitors sound fantastic. It's so nice to have people cook for you in your own home. I'm not going to lie, that's one of the things I can't wait for when my Mom comes to stay with us - while she certainly isn't a foodie, the lady can cook and I certainly miss my Southern meals.

*Babywhisperer* - Hooray on getting the painting done soon! I hate painting more than any other chore so I'm a little jealous you're getting the room done. We had our exterior painted two years ago and I was so happy we decided not to do it ourselves. But, I guess I can suck it up for one small room this time. If I were as far along as you, I would definitely be hiring someone too!

*Terri* - Are you going to the games this weekend? If so, have fun! I'm jealous. I would love to go to baseball game this summer. 

*MrsL4* - Congrats on the great embie report!!! Keep growing, little ones! I still have one cup of coffee every morning. I just couldn't give it up completely. It's my reason for dragging out of bed every morning. :haha:

Hello to everyone else - have a fantastic weekend!

I'm sure we'll be busy, it seems like we always find something to stumble into. Tomorrow, we'll head to Missoula to do some shopping for nursery stuff and I also need some new sports bras badly. I could really use some better shirts for work too - some to grow into. So we'll see what I can find. Then I have my 10K in the evening. I'm meeting some friends there so DH will just drop me off and I'll ride home with them. It's a pretty neat race - it starts and ends at a local winery, so you get a free wine glass and one fill at the end of the race. Guess I'll be giving my free fill to one of my friends and sticking to the ice cream they also give out! The setting is beautiful and the weather should be pretty good (a little warm for me so I'll probably end up walking quite a bit). Last year it was 41 degrees and pouring rain so no one wanted to hang around afterward - I felt kind of bad for the winery. This year I imagine they'll sell quite a few more bottles of wine! Sunday, I'll probably end up painting the baby room. Joy. :wacko:


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :coffee:
> 
> *Beagle* - Yikes! Sounds like a full house. Glad your Mom found herself another place for everyone involved. How exciting that you are feeling baby kick in there. Awesome! I can't wait myself.
> 
> *LadySosa* - I'm the same way with exercise - when I'm not doing it, I start feeling crappy. It's amazing how that works. Barre sounds impossible to me so I'm always impressed by those that can do it. I'm sure you'll be able to keep it up and stay fit. Your foodie visitors sound fantastic. It's so nice to have people cook for you in your own home. I'm not going to lie, that's one of the things I can't wait for when my Mom comes to stay with us - while she certainly isn't a foodie, the lady can cook and I certainly miss my Southern meals.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* - Hooray on getting the painting done soon! I hate painting more than any other chore so I'm a little jealous you're getting the room done. We had our exterior painted two years ago and I was so happy we decided not to do it ourselves. But, I guess I can suck it up for one small room this time. If I were as far along as you, I would definitely be hiring someone too!
> 
> *Terri* - Are you going to the games this weekend? If so, have fun! I'm jealous. I would love to go to baseball game this summer.
> 
> *MrsL4* - Congrats on the great embie report!!! Keep growing, little ones! I still have one cup of coffee every morning. I just couldn't give it up completely. It's my reason for dragging out of bed every morning. :haha:
> 
> Hello to everyone else - have a fantastic weekend!
> 
> I'm sure we'll be busy, it seems like we always find something to stumble into. Tomorrow, we'll head to Missoula to do some shopping for nursery stuff and I also need some new sports bras badly. I could really use some better shirts for work too - some to grow into. So we'll see what I can find. Then I have my 10K in the evening. I'm meeting some friends there so DH will just drop me off and I'll ride home with them. It's a pretty neat race - it starts and ends at a local winery, so you get a free wine glass and one fill at the end of the race. Guess I'll be giving my free fill to one of my friends and sticking to the ice cream they also give out! The setting is beautiful and the weather should be pretty good (a little warm for me so I'll probably end up walking quite a bit). Last year it was 41 degrees and pouring rain so no one wanted to hang around afterward - I felt kind of bad for the winery. This year I imagine they'll sell quite a few more bottles of wine! Sunday, I'll probably end up painting the baby room. Joy. :wacko:

So awesome you're still doing races. As for sports bras, I have to say I love Athleta for high impact activities. Have a great run, drink plenty of water and good for you for painting the nursery. We hired someone mainly b/c the clapboards that are peeling are way high up on the house, and the nursery needs a little plaster work. Dh is handy, but I want a professional...when dh said that we don't need primer for interiors despite the room being a dark blue, I felt better having a pro come in and do it right. That blue would bleed thru the light green paint I've chosen. If you need I have a Benjamin Moore $5 coupon for gallons that I can email you.


----------



## MrsL4

transferred one AA day 5 today! hope it is STICKY!!!!

now watching movies :)


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!!!! Did you freeze the others? Two weeks more and we'll be cheering for another bfp. Drink warm stuff, stay warm and enjoy being PUPO.


----------



## MrsL4

thank you terri!! 

they were watching 4 more to see if they could freeze them....the doctor said he didn't think all 4 would make it, but hopefully a few. they said they would call me monday or tuesday and let me know

i am hopeful (yet cautious!)....but not gonna lie, i like being PUPO!!! this may have been the closest to pregnant we have ever been!!! :loopy:


----------



## ERosePW

Yay, MrsL!! I got on because I figured if you were still doing fresh, that it would be this weekend, so I wanted to check in! So glad to hear all went well and you're enjoying being pupo! :thumbup: Cant wait for you to test. Are you planning on waiting until your beta?


----------



## ERosePW

Kfs, I just realized your transfer was the day before BabyW! So we'll be expecting your LO around the same time, right?? How exciting! What's your EDD?


----------



## MrsL4

erose- thank you!!! very thoughtful of you to remember!!
i wasn't really planning on testing before....but i may end up doing that! i am sure nerves will get the best of me. 

my beta is scheduled for the 22nd which will be 9dp5dpt.......when did y'all start testing?


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL...I tested like a psycho starting 4 days after. But it depends on how you think you will handle seeing a negative...because if you start early you will most likely see a false negative. Also if you used a trigger you may want to test sooner just to see the trigger leave your body. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ERosePW

MrsL4 said:


> erose- thank you!!! very thoughtful of you to remember!!
> i wasn't really planning on testing before....but i may end up doing that! i am sure nerves will get the best of me.
> 
> my beta is scheduled for the 22nd which will be 9dp5dpt.......when did y'all start testing?

I started testing like a psycho 4 days after also. To be honest, I didn't expect anything, but ended up getting a bfp that day. BUT it was suuuuper faint, and that's really rare to get a bfp that early (it was also a day6 embryo so it was 1 day further along). I didn't trigger since it was a FET, so I knew it would be a true bfp if I got one. You can check the front page if you want to see when everyone got their BFPs. :)


----------



## MrsL4

okay all of a sudden i am freaking out that this didn't work!! dang you infertility!!!! trying to remain hopeful that our beautiful little blast sticks!! 

i don't think there is any way to be cautiously hopeful!

.....and its only one day past transfer.......oh loooooorddddddd am i in for it, or what?!?!

a glass of wine would be SO nice right now!!!


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL... sorry to say it but it's just the beginning... Lol! Don't worry. Try to stay positive. Relax. But know that the doubt will show up and it is natural and normal! I got my positive at 6 days I think. I went through all kinds of emotions in that time.

So my husband was just dropped off at the airport for a very last minute work trip to Memphis. Going to be gone a week. Yuck. Traveling is not normal for this job. But he was requested by his regional so it is a good move to make the trip. He is covering a store. Apparently there is done crazy turnover happening there. I just hope the week goes by fast.


----------



## kfs1

MrsL - Congratulations on the transfer!! Ugh - the waiting is the worst part. Just stay warm and try to relax like Terri said. One more week to go, right? I did not test before my beta - I was too nervous!! Any news about the other 4? 

Amy - So nice to hear from you. Ugh. I hate that you still have so much waiting to do but I hope you're trying to enjoy this time - have some wine, eat some sushi. :)

LadySosa - 10 more days to go, huh? How did your blood test go this weekend?

Booger - I agree with Beagle. Your nursery is going to be so unique! Wish I had some craft talent. :)

Beagle - Stinks about your husband's trip. Hope this week goes fast for you!

Erin - My EDD is July 30th, as long as I don't have to end up getting a c-section. Coming up quick! :)

Terri - Hi there lady. :flower: I owe you a package. I'm sending myself a reminder.

Hi everyone else!

Hi everyone else! I can't believe I haven't posted in so long but I've been reading along.

Nothing much going on. Had a busy weekend with boring house stuff. The next 2 weeks are going to be crazy - just a lot going on both at work and at home. My husband is so busy at work, too, since it's the last 2 weeks of school.

My appt last week was uneventful. I didn't have an ultrasound and basically she said that the ultrasound is better at detecting previa so I could STILL have it which is kind of what I thought. But the MRI was able to rule out accreta so that is great news. Hopefully we'll learn more at my appt next week. I'm fine with having to get a c-section but it would be nice to have a definitive plan soon if possible. I need to meet with HR this week to plan my maternity leave. Hopefully that will go smoothly.


----------



## kfs1

In other news, does anyone watch Game of Thrones????? OMG - last night's episode.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-No rush...hopefully next week's appointment will show that you no longer have previa. how awesome would that be? I can't believe you only have 45 days left. It seems like just yesterday you were freaking out announcing that you were (are) pregnant. Time has flown by. Are you getting any strong feelings/dreams about whether you're having a boy or girl? hee hee. Has anyone imposed their feelings on you by the way you look? Do you have both names picked out? 

AFM-I had a lot of cramping last night (I almost woke up and put on a pad), and today I just feel kind of yucky. I may end up taking off a little early because I feel like it and want to sit at home and eat ice cream/sherbet in a waffle cone. That reminds me that I need to make my appointment for Friday. I have a phone "information" call about the new position that I applied for at 3pm, so if I'm at home, I'd be much more relaxed. We'll see how the day progresses.


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I do not watch GOT, but from what FB looked like last night, I could tell it was crazy.

I forgot to say I got my invitations way early...on Saturday. So they will go in the mail. I am scanning one to email at work. Now I am trying to figure out where to draw the line on invites...but I am coming to the conclusion to just be nice and include all. I work with several branches, so I have to consider those people as well. As for my branch, everyone is invited...weird because I have a few bosses in this building...so not sure if they would bother to come, but I wouldn't mind if they did. I get along with them & would not feel weird at all about them being there.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

I hope everyone had a good weekend.

Mrs L. - woohoo! Congrats on being PUPO! The others are right, this is a tough time right now, but try to take comfort in the fact that there is really nothing you can do - its out of your hands! Just take care of yourself, stay optimistic. I know when I had my tww I was researching symptoms like crazy. I felt achey and crampy, so I was googling to see if that was a good sign! The not knowing can drive you crazy! At least your beta is coming up fast! There are some good movies out right now, that's something that can take your mind off things. I tested early too, but this time around I'm not sure if I will. Seeing the BFN was so disappointing (leading up to the beta), I'm not sure if I wanna go through that again....

Kfs - wow, time is flying!! Good luck on the appointment next week, I hope you do not have previa. What happens if you do have it? I'm not too familiar with that.

Beagle - sorry about your hubs being gone for a week. That is a long trip! My DH and I have only slept apart maybe 2-3 times since we've been married (and those were just one-nighters!). So I bet its hard to go a long time without him. 

Terri - that is awesome on the phone interview! Way to go! You got this. Sorry you aren't feeling good though. :( I agree, head home early. You'll be less stressed for your call.

Afm, 10 more days till transfer! Woohoo! Time is flying. DH's cousin and friend were in town from Miami staying with us Wed-Sat, so we played tourist guide last week and all day Sat. It was exhausting! But the weather was perfect, so it was fun to ride the ferries and see Seattle in all its glory. One full week this week then I get two three-day weeks in a row! Thank goodness...


----------



## KrissyB

I'm back! Sorry for being MIA lately - Time went by a lot quicker trying to think about TTC as little as possible, and work got hectic, so that helped too lol.
But the has made her appearance! I'm CD1 of my FET cycle! Soooo excited! :dust:

Hope everyone else has been well! I'll try to scroll back to see if I missed any big news for anyone!


----------



## ERosePW

Krissy, great to hear from ya! If you have an estimated date for the transfer, I can make sure i have it on the front page, so just let me know!

Lady, ten more days, ahhh!!! So exciting! I'm glad time is flying by for you. 

beagle, very exciting that you got your invites and are getting the ball rolling. Can't wait to see some pics. :)

kfs, I do watch GOT, but didn't see last night's episode yet. Probably watching tonight, and I can't wait! The season started out really slow, but then got GOOD in the past few weeks, so I'm dying to watch last night's ep! I hope you'll get some news soon about the previa so you'll know a little better how to plan... keep us updated!

terri, sorry you don't feel well, Love. But at least that probably means AF is about to show, right? Which means you'll be able to get started again.:thumbup:

MrsL, I know the wait is excruciating! Just hang in there... like someone else said, just keep reminding yourself that its all out of your hands now. Do things to take your mind off of it until a day that you feel comfortable testing. I know it's hard!

Hi to everyone else!!

Attaching today's 3D/4D pics. These did turn out a bit better than a week ago. And he moved position too. Last week he was breech. Today he had flipped into position already! Just in a week's time. Anyway, love this little face...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9309.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1744.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I think the 4 d pics are so wild! I can't wait to do them.

Terri - just occured to me today...I am sure you are on it...but be sure you are squared away on medical before switching jobs. But I think MD is a state that covers infertility, so you should be fine. Unless some of the insurance girls who happen to be in a company that cover it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Yeah Mrs L for being pupo!! Hope the report on reminding embies is great!! 

Kfs we are so close!! Sht is getting real! My cs is scheduled for the 22nd but I have a feeling she may come early. How are you feeling? Are you all ready?

Erin woohoo for the pics!! And for baby boy being head down already. Jack did that at 28 weeks and it makes a difference in how you'll feel later. How are you feeling?

Beagle yeah for invites getting out. Scratch that off the list. Hope hubby comes home soon!

Terri good luck on your call! And look in the mail Wed!

Afm nursery walls are done. Need them to come back and do ceiling when they so th exterior of the house. It rained today so they had to postpone until exterior is bone dry. Now I can call electrician and get fixtures installed. Hope this can be done this week. Had my family reunion in CT this weekend. It was great to see my cousins and their kids. Feeling ok just getting tired easily but my allergies are raging so that could be it too. Hope everyone is handling the heat ok!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :icecream:

*babywhisperer* - Glad your nursery got painted. I'm sure that's a relief to have most of it done! Also glad to hear your family reunion in CT was nice. I haven't been to a family reunion in years. I might have to try to go whenever the next one may be.

*ERose* - Cool pics!!! Crazy what you can see. It's good the baby had flipped in the weeks time. Hopefully, he stays put in that position.

*Krissy* - Hooray for AF!! Always weird to say but that means your on your way again.

*LadySosa* - Only 10 more days! Hooray!!! I'm so excited for you. We've been having some beautiful weather here too. It's been quite lovely so far this summer. 

*Beagle* - It's always nice when sometime shows up early, huh? Sorry DH had to leave town on short notice. 

*Terri* - I hope your "information" call went well. Sorry you're feeling crappy but hopefully it's just AF. 

*MrsL* - Congrats on the transfer of your beautiful blastie. I waited until Day 6 after transfer to test. Initially, I wasn't going to test at all but then I had about a million cheapie tests just sitting there waiting so I broke down. It was faint but there was a BFP. Just do what you think will make you feel best!

*kfs* - I really hope the previa has corrected again and you don't have to worry about it again! We watch GOT and I just knew something was going to happen - can't have a season finale without something crazy!

As for me, the weekend was nice. My 10K went well; it was warm but not too hot so I was able to run almost the entire thing. I just made sure to keep my pace nice and slow/steady. I'll post a pic if I can remember.
I finally broke down and bought some maternity clothes. Shorts and tops. I need some pants but didn't see any I liked where we went. Next time. I can still wear some of my normal jeans with the bandy thing I bought. Plus, with it being summer, I wear a lot of skirts and dresses that are flowy so I should be good for a little bit. I still need sports bras but I need to be able to try them on and we ran out of time before I could make it to the local running store. :dohh: Oh well!

I didn't get the room painted but I did hang the new ceiling fan we bought. I am so happy! It makes the room look better already and I like to think it would have made my Dad proud that I did it all by myself (he was an electrician). We don't have air conditioning (pretty normal in MT) so fans are a necessity.


----------



## beaglemom

I have to have a fan in the rooms...mainly the ceiling fan. I need the circulation. My 2 spares didn't have one so we bought cheap ones. We just upgraded the one in the baby's room. It is so much better.

I have a pool but this heat is too much. Just lounging on the couch. Heat advisory today & tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey all! Lots of things going on today.

LadySosa-9 more days. Woop woop.

ERose-OMGoodness. I love Owen. He is such a cutie, and you can see his button nose and features so well. I'm glad that he was cooperating for the pictures. thanks for sharing those pictures with us.

MrsL-I don't normally test early but with my little spot and my almost fainting, I tested 9-10 days after a 5 day transfer. It's in my signature. I normally would have just waited.

booger-Great job running the race. I went running yesterday with my hubs for the first time in a LONG time. All I could think of was that the last time I was running, there was a baby in my belly. Womp womp. But..it felt good and it was sprinkling just a little so that made me happy that I could be hot and cool off a little at the same time. Plus, I was trying to not think about my cramps. Last night they came back..AF is surely on its way. I keep thinking of Amy with 32/35 days until AF. I'm at 33 days.

beagle-Thank you. I had my phone interview of sorts, and it went ok. Not good, not bad. I don't work in the same industry, so the HR woman was kind of like 'well, why are you so confident that you would be able to do this job?' I'm like 'Have you met me? I can do anything well if I set out to do it.' But I just said that I exceed the requirements asked, I'm comfortable speaking in public, I'm a leader, blah blah.' We'll see. HA!!HA!! I would like the position, but I do have a pretty good thing here. This is an experiment in branching out and challenging myself a bit. Glad you got some fans for the baby room.

kfs1-No, I don't watch GOT, but my FB had a lot about it too. I'm going to be on vacation when you and BabyW have your babies, but I will be checking in. Luckily, I will be in the US, so that's one good thing. I'm going to Canada in early July, and I'm not planning on using my phone a lot. I'm going to detach a bit.

BabyW-Thanks! I'll be on the lookout for my package. You guys are all so sweet to me. Hopefully you put your return address on the box/bag. :) Sounds like your nursery is coming along well too. CT in the summertime is so great. One of my old boyfriends' parents had a cottage there and I spent two weekends at the cottage by the water. So beautiful. The drivers can suck it, but the landscape/neighborhoods are gorgeous.

Krissy-Glad you're getting started too. You will probably have your transfer in about 10-12 days, right? You and LadySosa will be waiting together! I cannot wait!


----------



## KrissyB

ERose - I love the name Owen! It's on our list as well, although I think passing along a family name will be more likely. And those pics are AMAZING. Soo cute. I'll know my scheduled FET date later today and let you know :)

Terri - I think it might be closer to 3 weeks wait for me... but I won't be too far behind!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Terri - glad your call went well! I hope you move forward in the process! I was gonna tell you- yesterday I spotted a car in our work parking lot with your pic as their bumper sticker! I laughed. I think I know what it means - I cannot believe someone would use that as a bumper sticker, lol. I got called back for an interview too! The neighboring city that we live in, Kirkland, had an HR job that I applied for a month back. Well they called me yesterday and finally invited me for an interview! I had assumed I wouldn't get a call since it had been a while. So I go in next Tues for the interview. It should be interesting. 

Booger - good for you for 1)finishing a 10k and 2) installing a ceiling fan! I am impressed. DH can install a ceiling fan but I'm usually just his helper. :) I agree with you on the ceiling fans - they are nice to have. We keep ours running every night.

BabyW - woohoo for finishing the nursery painting! I bet that's a relief.

Beagle - I hear you - its been unseasonably hot here too. Luckily we have an A/C unit (just a window unit) that has been a life saver. But for our evening walks we are always sweating and Charlie is panting. It is cooler today, thankfully!

We watched the Blackhawks win last night. What fun! Now hockey is over. Hmm, now what???! Haha. NBA Finals are fun too.

We are supposed to close on the condo FINALLY tomorrow. We signed all the docs on Friday, wire transferred the down payment, now we're just waaaaaiiting.... So we'll head down this weekend. Yay!!


----------



## beaglemom

Yesterday at like 7 or so it was still around 95 & sun out. My dog went out & laid on the concrete! What a crazy head! I worry about them sometimes, but we have a dog door & I think their bodies are in tune to tell them when it is too hot. I also keep water outside for them & my umbrella is open.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Hey all! Lots of things going on today.
> 
> LadySosa-9 more days. Woop woop.
> 
> ERose-OMGoodness. I love Owen. He is such a cutie, and you can see his button nose and features so well. I'm glad that he was cooperating for the pictures. thanks for sharing those pictures with us.
> 
> MrsL-I don't normally test early but with my little spot and my almost fainting, I tested 9-10 days after a 5 day transfer. It's in my signature. I normally would have just waited.
> 
> booger-Great job running the race. I went running yesterday with my hubs for the first time in a LONG time. All I could think of was that the last time I was running, there was a baby in my belly. Womp womp. But..it felt good and it was sprinkling just a little so that made me happy that I could be hot and cool off a little at the same time. Plus, I was trying to not think about my cramps. Last night they came back..AF is surely on its way. I keep thinking of Amy with 32/35 days until AF. I'm at 33 days.
> 
> beagle-Thank you. I had my phone interview of sorts, and it went ok. Not good, not bad. I don't work in the same industry, so the HR woman was kind of like 'well, why are you so confident that you would be able to do this job?' I'm like 'Have you met me? I can do anything well if I set out to do it.' But I just said that I exceed the requirements asked, I'm comfortable speaking in public, I'm a leader, blah blah.' We'll see. HA!!HA!! I would like the position, but I do have a pretty good thing here. This is an experiment in branching out and challenging myself a bit. Glad you got some fans for the baby room.
> 
> kfs1-No, I don't watch GOT, but my FB had a lot about it too. I'm going to be on vacation when you and BabyW have your babies, but I will be checking in. Luckily, I will be in the US, so that's one good thing. I'm going to Canada in early July, and I'm not planning on using my phone a lot. I'm going to detach a bit.
> 
> BabyW-Thanks! I'll be on the lookout for my package. You guys are all so sweet to me. Hopefully you put your return address on the box/bag. :) Sounds like your nursery is coming along well too. CT in the summertime is so great. One of my old boyfriends' parents had a cottage there and I spent two weekends at the cottage by the water. So beautiful. The drivers can suck it, but the landscape/neighborhoods are gorgeous.
> 
> Krissy-Glad you're getting started too. You will probably have your transfer in about 10-12 days, right? You and LadySosa will be waiting together! I cannot wait!

Terri yes!!!!! I commented on the drivers to dh! Left lane sitters, they don't keep pace with traffic so it bunches up when there are 30 car lengths b/t them and the next car! I am an aggressive driver so I have no patience for inefficiency like that.

Krissy glad af came!! Now you can start!

Lady you are also so close!! I really am getting excited for you ladies. I hope my theory of a bfp for each baby born holds true b/c with Jen having her girl we are due! 

I need some advice from the handy women on here. The crib we got is more yellow than white and I want to paint it. Good idea or bad? Spray or paint it with a brush? I was told oil based paint. Wondering if I should bother.

What's everyone doing for Father's Day?


----------



## LadySosa

LOL, ask my DH and he'll tell you those are Washington drivers! He HATES the "left-lane campers" and thinks its just a Washington thing. Good to hear it's not just my home state.

BabyW - The same thing happened with our bathroom medicine cabinet. It was cream colored and didn't match the rest of the start white furniture. So I painted it. I used trim paint, I think it's oil based. It worked ok, the problem was the cabinet was already lacquered so the paint didn't stick very well. Now I am having problems like it scrapes off really easily. If I wanted to do it right I probably should've stripped it or sanded it, but that's too much work! :) What is the surface like that you are trying to paint?


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> LOL, ask my DH and he'll tell you those are Washington drivers! He HATES the "left-lane campers" and thinks its just a Washington thing. Good to hear it's not just my home state.
> 
> BabyW - The same thing happened with our bathroom medicine cabinet. It was cream colored and didn't match the rest of the start white furniture. So I painted it. I used trim paint, I think it's oil based. It worked ok, the problem was the cabinet was already lacquered so the paint didn't stick very well. Now I am having problems like it scrapes off really easily. If I wanted to do it right I probably should've stripped it or sanded it, but that's too much work! :) What is the surface like that you are trying to paint?

The surface is painted wood, probably treated or baked to make it chip less. I would use the rail covers that I use with jack so biting them isn't an issue...as soon as they can sit or kneel I drop the mattress and put up the covers.


----------



## KrissyB

ERose - I'm set for July 7th (7/7 my lucky number x2 :))! It's official!

Baby - I don't think I'd go for the paint. I'd always be worrying that it might get scratched off or run off if it got drooled/thrown up/peed on. Just seems like one more thing to worry about a baby getting exposed to. But maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## terripeachy

Cd1 is here!! I'll be in the TWW with LadySosa and Krissy!!!! Yeah!


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Terri - glad your call went well! I hope you move forward in the process! I was gonna tell you- yesterday I spotted a car in our work parking lot with your pic as their bumper sticker! I laughed. I think I know what it means - I cannot believe someone would use that as a bumper sticker, lol. I got called back for an interview too! The neighboring city that we live in, Kirkland, had an HR job that I applied for a month back. Well they called me yesterday and finally invited me for an interview! I had assumed I wouldn't get a call since it had been a while. So I go in next Tues for the interview. It should be interesting.
> 
> Booger - good for you for 1)finishing a 10k and 2) installing a ceiling fan! I am impressed. DH can install a ceiling fan but I'm usually just his helper. :) I agree with you on the ceiling fans - they are nice to have. We keep ours running every night.
> 
> BabyW - woohoo for finishing the nursery painting! I bet that's a relief.
> 
> Beagle - I hear you - its been unseasonably hot here too. Luckily we have an A/C unit (just a window unit) that has been a life saver. But for our evening walks we are always sweating and Charlie is panting. It is cooler today, thankfully!
> 
> We watched the Blackhawks win last night. What fun! Now hockey is over. Hmm, now what???! Haha. NBA Finals are fun too.
> 
> We are supposed to close on the condo FINALLY tomorrow. We signed all the docs on Friday, wire transferred the down payment, now we're just waaaaaiiting.... So we'll head down this weekend. Yay!!

Congrats on the closing!!!


----------



## TMETN4ME

Started taking Lupron 20u on June 1st and cut back to 10u on June 5th. I then started with 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials on Menopur for a couple of days and then went to 1 vial of Menopur and continued taking the 2 vials of Bravelle and 10u of Lupron till June 15. I have had several Estradiol and Ultrasound checks. I have 15 follicles but as of yesterday my Estrogen level was only 528. My RE told me today if my E2 levels were not 1000+ that my IVF would be cancelled. I am patiently waiting for his call. I never thought I would have any trouble with IVF, but I guess I was wrong This process has been so emotionally draining and I don't feel like anyone understands this around me. My DH is wonderful, but his response is "it's no big deal, we will try again." I know we can try again, but I just want to scream....I'm desperately looking for positive vibes.


----------



## TMETN4ME

TMETN4ME said:


> Started taking Lupron 20u on June 1st and cut back to 10u on June 5th. I then started with 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials on Menopur for a couple of days and then went to 1 vial of Menopur and continued taking the 2 vials of Bravelle and 10u of Lupron till June 15. I have had several Estradiol and Ultrasound checks. I have 15 follicles but as of yesterday my Estrogen level was only 528. My RE told me today if my E2 levels were not 1000+ that my IVF would be cancelled. I am patiently waiting for his call. I never thought I would have any trouble with IVF, but I guess I was wrong This process has been so emotionally draining and I don't feel like anyone understands this around me. My DH is wonderful, but his response is "it's no big deal, we will try again." I know we can try again, but I just want to scream....I'm desperately looking for positive vibes.

Well, I just got off the phone with my RE and my E2 levels after 15 days was 770 with 15 follicles so he cancelled me. :cry: Hopefully, the follicles suppress enough by August to start the process for IVF round 2


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Yahooo for AF finally showing. That's so great. To answer your questions, no strong feelings about whether it's a boy or a girl and the guesses from other people have been mixed. :) We like Adeline or Lillian so far as possible girls names (middle name Ellene after my mom). Not sure about boys names yet. :)

Krissy - Yay for AF showing for you, too.

eRose - OMG I love those new pics. Absolutely amazing. :)

Babyw - I know - we ARE getting so close. Everything's been so crazy lately but my DH is done with school late next week and I have my shower that weekend so I'm hoping we can settle down and start to get more organized after that. We just haven't had any downtime really. How about you? Are you feeling ready?

Booger - You are amazing running a 10K. I am beyond out of shape - it's disgusting. Keep it up girl. And I say go out and grab those maternity pants. I was hesitant for a while but man, you'll feel SO much better. Trust me. :)

Beagle - How's the heat today? My mom's in SC and said it was BRUTAL yesterday.

LadySosa - Congrats on the closing today! And congrats on your phone interview. I hope it goes well.

Hi everyone else! Yesterday was my bday but it was not the best day. As I mentioned, my cousin's husband passed away at 53 so we had to go to the wake. I worked a half-day and then we headed over but were given the wrong address. So, we basically fought the whole time and then were 45 minutes late. The service was SO unbelievably sad. People were wailing - just awful. But at least it put our stupid fighting into perspective. I'm just grateful for all that I have.


----------



## beaglemom

TMETN4ME said:


> TMETN4ME said:
> 
> 
> Started taking Lupron 20u on June 1st and cut back to 10u on June 5th. I then started with 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials on Menopur for a couple of days and then went to 1 vial of Menopur and continued taking the 2 vials of Bravelle and 10u of Lupron till June 15. I have had several Estradiol and Ultrasound checks. I have 15 follicles but as of yesterday my Estrogen level was only 528. My RE told me today if my E2 levels were not 1000+ that my IVF would be cancelled. I am patiently waiting for his call. I never thought I would have any trouble with IVF, but I guess I was wrong This process has been so emotionally draining and I don't feel like anyone understands this around me. My DH is wonderful, but his response is "it's no big deal, we will try again." I know we can try again, but I just want to scream....I'm desperately looking for positive vibes.
> 
> Well, I just got off the phone with my RE and my E2 levels after 15 days was 770 with 15 follicles so he cancelled me. :cry: Hopefully, the follicles suppress enough by August to start the process for IVF round 2Click to expand...

I am so sorry your cycle was cancelled. But just know the doctors know what they are doing & they are looking for only the best possible outcome. I know it sucks, but now they know better what to change next cycle to be more successful. I had a few set backs myself. It was always stressful...the extra money spent & the waiting...but it will all work out. At least you seemed to respond well with your follicles. Good luck!


----------



## beaglemom

The heat is awful. I thought storms were coming today but nope...another advisory. I pretty much stay inside except lunch. I would stay in but I am trying to get a lot of errands taken care of this week. I am driving my husband's car today & yesterday. Did the car inspection yesterday & today I need to drop off like 10 boxes of books at the library for donation. His car is much better with the AC than my prius. So it is nice. Even my pool is like 95 degrees! I am really wanting some rain to cool that thing OFF!


----------



## LadySosa

Kfs - sorry about your cousin's husband. That is really sad. It is always heartbreaking when someone passes away too soon. I love those names! Adorable.

Terri - yay for AF arriving!! What's next?

TMETN4ME - sorry your cycle was cancelled. Hang in there! It's great that your hubby is supportive. This board will help you through things - we've all been there, so can support you along the way! :)

Beagle - yikes! That is really hot. It's a good thing you are staying out of the heat. Is it expected to cool off any time soon?

It's nice and warm here, like a high of 73 or something. But we haven't had rain in like weeks. My lawn is starting to turn yellow and we have to go water the plants almost every day. I never thought I'd be saying this but I could really go for some rain!

Afm, I think the estrogen is making me CRANKY. I'm on 9mg a day now, so the highest dose in the protocol. I've been getting SO MAD at poor DH over stupid little things. He's just annoying the crap out of me when he normally doesn't, lol. I'm a little nervous too, we are almost out of Lupron. I don't think we'll have enough to get through Friday. I emailed my nurse to see if they have some extra at the clinic so I don't have to buy a whole vial just for one dose. We shall see.

How's everyone's week so far?


----------



## beaglemom

Hoping the thunderstorms hit that are predicted...now predicted for the weekend. But we are in full summer...mid to upper 90s.

Oh & has anyone heard about the shark attacks here in NC? We were planning to go to the beach this weekend...but I am not sure a beach trip will be in the works at ALL this summer. It is ridiculous. It is literally a scene cut straight from Jaws.


----------



## ERosePW

*BabyW*, I'm feeling pretty good, but I'm now starting to get physically tired very easily. I think you mentioned that some time ago, as you got further along you were losing some physical energy. That's where I am... Some days, like today, I feel great and completely normal. Other days, it takes everything I have to drag my butt from my front door to my car!

*booger*, you certainly made it further than I did without having to wear maternity clothes. My hips widened early on, so getting my regular pants over my hips became impossible earlier than I would've liked. So I didn't get much use out of the belly band. I've found a ton of cute maternity clothes though. Even Motherhood Maternity has some really adorable jeans and dress pants.

*terri*, yay for AF arriving!!! Wuhu! I bet that felt like an eternity. :winkwink: So excited that you're getting started again! And how fun that you'll be in the TWW with Lady and Krissy... fun times ahead!

*Lady*, how exciting you're closing on the condo! Remind me, is this condo AT the beach, or directly ON the beach? I couldn't recall. Either way, super fun times!!

*beagle*, your dogs crack me up laying directly in the baking sun like that, LOL! But I agree that they would know if they were getting too hot. Btw, loved the FB pic of RB laying by your belly. :) I have heard about the shark attacks! Ugh... I'd have a hard time getting in the water after hearing those stories. I'm not sure if we've had many here in FL this year or not...

*Krissy*, I have you down on the front page for July 7th, wuhu! Very exciting!! :thumbup:

*TMETN4ME*, I'm so sorry that you got cancelled. :nope: So it wasn't just your transfer that got cancelled? They cancelled the retrieval as well, huh? Well, like beagle said, at least they will know for next time how to adjust your meds appropriately, now that they have an idea of how you responded to them. I have to say though, I'm surprised they didn't increase your meds when they realized your E was low. But maybe they didn't want your follies to grow too fast...? Ask questions, just so that you feel comfortable for next time. 

*kfs*, Happy Belated Birthday!! I'm sorry to hear it wasn't a good one for ya. It's never fun fighting with our DHs either. 

Hi to everyone else!! Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM, I failed my first glucose test, so I finally went in for the 3-hr test last week. That one was fine, so I'm good to go. My c-section has officially been scheduled for Aug 10th at 7am. I can not believe how fast it has come up... My pregnancy is flying by! Need to get my maternity photos done, and I still feel like I just have a ton of other things to do. I'm attaching a recent bump pic because it cracks me up how big I'm getting.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3509.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 24


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Wow you really look huge-NOT. You look amazing!! I think those shirts are definitely getting their use. thanks for sharing, and so glad you passed your glucose test. Now to get busy booking photos and stuff. Yay!! Fun stuff.

LadySosa-I hope your closing goes well and you get a new job. That would be really exciting on both accounts.

kfs1-Oh, I missed your birthday. I'm sorry. And sorry again about your cousin. :( Sounds like he was really loved. Hopefully with your husband out of school, you guys can get all your lists checked off too. And I love those names. I have some motorcycle friends named Lillian/Lil. It's classic.

beagle-I thought it was supposed to be cooling down? It's a little cooler here today, but I really don't mind the heat. I HATE the cold though so I never complain in the summertime. Hopefully you can get all your errands done before it gets too hot. Oh, and the shark attacks are crazy. It seems so sensational every summer, but still scary.


----------



## LadySosa

Oh Erin you look so cute!! You are getting so close! You look fit - are you working out thru your pregnancy? I bet it feels good to have a date set. Our condo is not ON the beach (no way could we ever afford that), but it is super close, like about 3 houses back from the sand.

Beagle - yes, I meant to ask you about that! My BIL and SIL and their 4 kids are in Hilton Head right now (that's NC, right?). They just sent us all pics and videos of the kids swimming in the water (only like 5 feet off the shore). They're suuper cautious with their kids so I'm sure they've done their research on the shark attacks and are being watchful.

Kfs - happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Terri - Yahooo for AF finally showing. That's so great. To answer your questions, no strong feelings about whether it's a boy or a girl and the guesses from other people have been mixed. :) We like Adeline or Lillian so far as possible girls names (middle name Ellene after my mom). Not sure about boys names yet. :)
> 
> Krissy - Yay for AF showing for you, too.
> 
> eRose - OMG I love those new pics. Absolutely amazing. :)
> 
> Babyw - I know - we ARE getting so close. Everything's been so crazy lately but my DH is done with school late next week and I have my shower that weekend so I'm hoping we can settle down and start to get more organized after that. We just haven't had any downtime really. How about you? Are you feeling ready?
> 
> Booger - You are amazing running a 10K. I am beyond out of shape - it's disgusting. Keep it up girl. And I say go out and grab those maternity pants. I was hesitant for a while but man, you'll feel SO much better. Trust me. :)
> 
> Beagle - How's the heat today? My mom's in SC and said it was BRUTAL yesterday.
> 
> LadySosa - Congrats on the closing today! And congrats on your phone interview. I hope it goes well.
> 
> Hi everyone else! Yesterday was my bday but it was not the best day. As I mentioned, my cousin's husband passed away at 53 so we had to go to the wake. I worked a half-day and then we headed over but were given the wrong address. So, we basically fought the whole time and then were 45 minutes late. The service was SO unbelievably sad. People were wailing - just awful. But at least it put our stupid fighting into perspective. I'm just grateful for all that I have.

Hi Kfs, sorry about your loss. It's tragic and causes stress under the best of circumstances. It definitely puts things into perspective. Have you ever watched the Pursuit of Happyness with Will Smith? Whenever it's on I watch it for a few reasons. I did some consulting while in between jobs for Chris Gardner who Will Smith portrays in the movie. It reminds me of the lack of security my industry has. It makes me work harder then the next guy b/c I know as a woman I have to. And it makes me so appreciative that no matter how frustrated I get I can provide a great life for my family. I often wonder how his former bosses felt when they realized he was homeless with a child and living in shelters before they hired him permanently. I wonder if my bosses know how crucial my income is to my family. I think they see a woman working and figure my husband must carry the family financially. It might be the reason why they don't think twice about trying to take an acct from me, or when they distribute accts I am offered bones with no meat. I appreciate that I have a healthy family, wonderful home, and that however rough it can get, if my problems were leaves on a tree I would always go and claim my own instead of someone else's. It's weeks like this one that I need that reminder. 

Am I ready? Hmmmm no. I am ready to scream at the lighting store. Our fixtures have been sitting there a week and they knew I was waiting to line up the electrician and painters. The ceiling can't be painted until the fixture is installed, and my Mom went to the store for me and the sconce is the wrong finish. Had someone checked the box when it arrived they would have realized this and reordered the correct one and it would be there for me today. I have the electrician coming tomorrow at 8am and can't have them come back just for the wall sconce and this delays the painting of the ceiling, and then the furniture can't be set up until after they paint. Highly annoyed. There is still a lot I want to do before the baby comes. I want to purge and organize my closets before the yard sale on the 27th. I hope dh plays golf on Sunday and I will attack 2 closets while Jack sleeps.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> *BabyW*, I'm feeling pretty good, but I'm now starting to get physically tired very easily. I think you mentioned that some time ago, as you got further along you were losing some physical energy. That's where I am... Some days, like today, I feel great and completely normal. Other days, it takes everything I have to drag my butt from my front door to my car!
> 
> *booger*, you certainly made it further than I did without having to wear maternity clothes. My hips widened early on, so getting my regular pants over my hips became impossible earlier than I would've liked. So I didn't get much use out of the belly band. I've found a ton of cute maternity clothes though. Even Motherhood Maternity has some really adorable jeans and dress pants.
> 
> *terri*, yay for AF arriving!!! Wuhu! I bet that felt like an eternity. :winkwink: So excited that you're getting started again! And how fun that you'll be in the TWW with Lady and Krissy... fun times ahead!
> 
> *Lady*, how exciting you're closing on the condo! Remind me, is this condo AT the beach, or directly ON the beach? I couldn't recall. Either way, super fun times!!
> 
> *beagle*, your dogs crack me up laying directly in the baking sun like that, LOL! But I agree that they would know if they were getting too hot. Btw, loved the FB pic of RB laying by your belly. :) I have heard about the shark attacks! Ugh... I'd have a hard time getting in the water after hearing those stories. I'm not sure if we've had many here in FL this year or not...
> 
> *Krissy*, I have you down on the front page for July 7th, wuhu! Very exciting!! :thumbup:
> 
> *TMETN4ME*, I'm so sorry that you got cancelled. :nope: So it wasn't just your transfer that got cancelled? They cancelled the retrieval as well, huh? Well, like beagle said, at least they will know for next time how to adjust your meds appropriately, now that they have an idea of how you responded to them. I have to say though, I'm surprised they didn't increase your meds when they realized your E was low. But maybe they didn't want your follies to grow too fast...? Ask questions, just so that you feel comfortable for next time.
> 
> *kfs*, Happy Belated Birthday!! I'm sorry to hear it wasn't a good one for ya. It's never fun fighting with our DHs either.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> AFM, I failed my first glucose test, so I finally went in for the 3-hr test last week. That one was fine, so I'm good to go. My c-section has officially been scheduled for Aug 10th at 7am. I can not believe how fast it has come up... My pregnancy is flying by! Need to get my maternity photos done, and I still feel like I just have a ton of other things to do. I'm attaching a recent bump pic because it cracks me up how big I'm getting.

You look great, all belly!!! Yes there are days where I can do a lot with no issues, and others where I literally wake up exhausted. Growing a human is tiring work!! I find drinking more water helps.

TMETN4ME I'm sorry about the cancelled cycle. Delays and obstacles are all a part of the journey and however frustrating it may be, your Dr did the right thing. You responded well, hopefully they know how to tweak to get those follies closer to the size they need to be for retrieval. Hang in there!!


----------



## beaglemom

Erin you do look great. I tell my husband now my belly is officially further out than my boobs. And sometimes when I am getting dressed he will be like look at your belly! I like doing stuff like that with him...I poke my belly or things like that. But I do not do any of that with other people. I just went to another branch & the guy there (very nicely) said there was no hiding it, I am definitely pregnant...then said I looked good. I feel good about how I look. I don't eat the best, but I try to make at least my mini meals healthy. Oh & RB is a nut job! He is the one who was sun bathing. He loves the sun & loves hbeing held & petted. I sometimes think he senses my pregnancy...but the other dogs show no sign one way or the other.

Lady - I think Hilton Head is SC...But I am not sure. I hope they stay cautious. There is a video out there of a shark feeding frenzy right where the waves break on the sand...like 5+ sharks eating birds 20 ft or less from the sand. It is scary.

Terri - I don't usually complain about heat either because I also just hate the cold so much. But I do wish my pool was not so warm. But it is perfect for night swimming...feels sort of like a hot tub. But it is not so great during the heat wave when it is still close to 90 at 8 pm.

BabyW - I have a lady at work telling me I won't come back because I need to stay at home with the baby. I think I would like that. I used to think I wouldn't. But the income is just not there...especially after financing the IVF. But maybe by the time baby #2 rolls around we will be good. We have very little debt. We could probably swing it if we cut our spending more. We will just have to see what the future brings. Oh & I am sure you will get it all done before the baby comes. I can't remember if I said this already, but if she at least has a place to slept, all will be fine. Are you planning a C section this time? I have heard women who previously had one usually do it again. But I also know you are still able to give birth vaginally. So I was just curious.

Erin you mentioned the maternity pics. I have said before those are just not my thing. We will have one of my husband's photography friends do some casual shots at our bbq. But I think that when I get bigger, we will take a trip to the beach where my husband proposed & do some sunrise pics. We can do those with his tripod easy.

FB needs to be prepared for the craziness that will come when my husband starts taking pics of the baby!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Erin you do look great. I tell my husband now my belly is officially further out than my boobs. And sometimes when I am getting dressed he will be like look at your belly! I like doing stuff like that with him...I poke my belly or things like that. But I do not do any of that with other people. I just went to another branch & the guy there (very nicely) said there was no hiding it, I am definitely pregnant...then said I looked good. I feel good about how I look. I don't eat the best, but I try to make at least my mini meals healthy. Oh & RB is a nut job! He is the one who was sun bathing. He loves the sun & loves hbeing held & petted. I sometimes think he senses my pregnancy...but the other dogs show no sign one way or the other.
> 
> Lady - I think Hilton Head is SC...But I am not sure. I hope they stay cautious. There is a video out there of a shark feeding frenzy right where the waves break on the sand...like 5+ sharks eating birds 20 ft or less from the sand. It is scary.
> 
> Terri - I don't usually complain about heat either because I also just hate the cold so much. But I do wish my pool was not so warm. But it is perfect for night swimming...feels sort of like a hot tub. But it is not so great during the heat wave when it is still close to 90 at 8 pm.
> 
> BabyW - I have a lady at work telling me I won't come back because I need to stay at home with the baby. I think I would like that. I used to think I wouldn't. But the income is just not there...especially after financing the IVF. But maybe by the time baby #2 rolls around we will be good. We have very little debt. We could probably swing it if we cut our spending more. We will just have to see what the future brings. Oh & I am sure you will get it all done before the baby comes. I can't remember if I said this already, but if she at least has a place to slept, all will be fine. Are you planning a C section this time? I have heard women who previously had one usually do it again. But I also know you are still able to give birth vaginally. So I was just curious.
> 
> Erin you mentioned the maternity pics. I have said before those are just not my thing. We will have one of my husband's photography friends do some casual shots at our bbq. But I think that when I get bigger, we will take a trip to the beach where my husband proposed & do some sunrise pics. We can do those with his tripod easy.
> 
> FB needs to be prepared for the craziness that will come when my husband starts taking pics of the baby!

No one HAS to stay at home these days, we are free to choose what is right for us and our family. There are give and takes for either path. No one else can know what is right for anyone else. I am helping dh pay off law school loans and until he makes partner we are heavily reliant on my income....so when someone tries to screw with it and the reason makes no sense to anyone I work with I have to come out swinging or else they think I will just sit here and take it. I am thoroughly disgusted this week. I work with 2 very very bad people. Machiavellian, pathological liars, just sick people. Everyone is fed up but there is little we can do about it. It makes me happy that I have scheduled my c section a week before my EDD. I can't wait to be free of this toxic environment. Maybe I need to speak to an attorney again and see what my rights are and if I have any recourse or if this is purely at the sole discretion of mgmt. It's like they try and see just what they can get away with. If baby turns and comes earlier than the cs date I may go for it. I just don't want to go through 24hrs of labor just to be sectioned again....that recovery is brutal.


----------



## ERosePW

*terri*, haha! YES, I'm def getting my money's worth out of those tees! I'm wearing one in every bump pic I've posted on here, haha. They are literally my go-to everyday after work for soft, comfy lounging at home. Well... almost every day. I have several really soft tanks that I love a lot for lounging too.

*Lady*, you are so sweet to say that! No, sadly, I don't work out at all. I'm not proud to admit that, especially with all the runners on this thread! But I wasn't in a good routine when I got prego, and my first-tri was so exhausting, that I just never started one. :nope: You can't tell how out of shape I really am from the side... if you saw me from the front, you'd see!:winkwink: Your condo sounds amazing! DH and I would love to do that. I live about 35 min from a beach, but I'd be more than happy to move there and commute. Hubby, however, has almost all his clients in the complete opposite direction and his commute is already too long as it is. :( So for now, we're searching for a lake house in the area. That will have to do for now. Beach someday!

*BabyW*, so sorry about the light fixture! I know that is so frustrating! And I'm also sorry about the work drama you're still having. There's nothing worse than being miserable at work since we spend so much time there. :nope: I hope it will get better really soon!

*beagle*, you should post an updated bump pic for us. :) That's a great idea about having your DH's friend do a little photography for you. My hair stylist does photography on the side, and she is coming to my shower, so I told her I'd give her some cash if she just snaps some pics throughout the brunch. I'll probably have her do my maternity photos too, but haven't quite decided where I want to go since I'm feeling rather lazy lately, LOL!

I think DH and I must be crazy, because I'm pretty sure we're buying a camper this week. We've been wanting one for a while, and we casually look at them for fun now and then. But suddenly DH got super serious about it, and I'm like, Oh C'mon, NOW you get serious?? I'm 7 mths prego and we're about to have an infant! Oh well. We love camping, but we're totally over the whole tent thing. We want AC and running water! And we'd like to take the kiddo out and make some family memories. If we do this, we'll take it to some nearby campsites (preferably beach campsites) a couple times this summer while I'm still prego. But then it will likely sit around for a few months after baby is born. I'll want him to be nursing less, sleeping more, and for us to just have a much better grip on his routine. We'll start venturing out to further away campsites, like in the Keys, when little man gets a bit bigger. We'll see how all this goes!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> *terri*, haha! YES, I'm def getting my money's worth out of those tees! I'm wearing one in every bump pic I've posted on here, haha. They are literally my go-to everyday after work for soft, comfy lounging at home. Well... almost every day. I have several really soft tanks that I love a lot for lounging too.
> 
> *Lady*, you are so sweet to say that! No, sadly, I don't work out at all. I'm not proud to admit that, especially with all the runners on this thread! But I wasn't in a good routine when I got prego, and my first-tri was so exhausting, that I just never started one. :nope: You can't tell how out of shape I really am from the side... if you saw me from the front, you'd see!:winkwink: Your condo sounds amazing! DH and I would love to do that. I live about 35 min from a beach, but I'd be more than happy to move there and commute. Hubby, however, has almost all his clients in the complete opposite direction and his commute is already too long as it is. :( So for now, we're searching for a lake house in the area. That will have to do for now. Beach someday!
> 
> *BabyW*, so sorry about the light fixture! I know that is so frustrating! And I'm also sorry about the work drama you're still having. There's nothing worse than being miserable at work since we spend so much time there. :nope: I hope it will get better really soon!
> 
> *beagle*, you should post an updated bump pic for us. :) That's a great idea about having your DH's friend do a little photography for you. My hair stylist does photography on the side, and she is coming to my shower, so I told her I'd give her some cash if she just snaps some pics throughout the brunch. I'll probably have her do my maternity photos too, but haven't quite decided where I want to go since I'm feeling rather lazy lately, LOL!
> 
> I think DH and I must be crazy, because I'm pretty sure we're buying a camper this week. We've been wanting one for a while, and we casually look at them for fun now and then. But suddenly DH got super serious about it, and I'm like, Oh C'mon, NOW you get serious?? I'm 7 mths prego and we're about to have an infant! Oh well. We love camping, but we're totally over the whole tent thing. We want AC and running water! And we'd like to take the kiddo out and make some family memories. If we do this, we'll take it to some nearby campsites (preferably beach campsites) a couple times this summer while I'm still prego. But then it will likely sit around for a few months after baby is born. I'll want him to be nursing less, sleeping more, and for us to just have a much better grip on his routine. We'll start venturing out to further away campsites, like in the Keys, when little man gets a bit bigger. We'll see how all this goes!

Thanks mama...my saving grace here is the trader who is co-head of the dept thinks the decisions my mgr makes are awful and he wants me to sit tight for 24hrs while he explains to the mgr that this would be a dumb move...almost as dumb as promising IN WRITING to hire someone when there was no position and he got the firm in legal trouble for that bonehead move. He's such a sneak. Upper mgmt calls him Dumb Dumb. The rest of the desk, save for 1 jerk, are also in agreement that I shouldn't be treated this way. I've been here the longest, outproduce more than half the men here and have outlasted many people who couldn't hack it and either quit or got fired. I seriously wouldn't let him manage a lemonade stand. Jack could get a credit card and my mgr can't. Personal bankruptcy, law suits, he's a disaster...but yes let him run a business into the ground...makes zero sense. 5 more weeks. 5 more weeks. 5 more weeks. 5 more weeks. Serenity now!


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I need a new pic. When my husband gets home. Here is the last one I took.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150606_180448.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-You look like the lady in your ticker. Aww..such a cute bump and a really cute dress!

ERose- A camper sounds like fun.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Yes I need a new pic. When my husband gets home. Here is the last one I took.

Looking good!!!

Holy allergies Batman...it's official I can't go a day w/o Claritin. I have never had them this bad for this long. Someone said they think hurricanes have brought up vegetation and flora that are not indigenous to our area and everyone is not used to it.


----------



## beaglemom

I set up my 4d scan. It will be the morning of the BBQ. So then if any out of town family wants to join, they can. It will be at 9 & the BBQ starts at 11...getting there at 10:30 to set up. I think it will be fine. We shall see. I will be 27 weeks. I think that should be a good time to do it...I hope.

My manager is not coming which I figured. His family rents a place for the month of July in GA. He doesn't stay the whole time, but I knew there was a chance. No big deal. I said I figured you wouldn't be able to, but we all have to do what we have to do. I can't do anything after July. He said why & I said my husband's store opens first week of Sept...that makes Sept out because busy with opening & Aug out because busy getting ready to open. Plus I really need to be as close to prepared as far as everything bought sooner rather than later. It drives me crazy not having everything I need right now. I am a planner for sure. I am actually stuffing invites right now for a work banquet in October. I won't be here, so trying to get as much doen now. Every year I am stuck here one night until 7 stuffing & stamping. Not this year.


----------



## KrissyB

ERose - you look stunning! Definitely all belly! I didn't do a maternity shoot with my DD and I always regretted it a little. I'm definitely hoping for a chance to do it the second time around.


----------



## LadySosa

H ladies,
Hope everyone's having a good Thursday so far. We are getting close to the weekend! Yahoo!

My doc just called and asked me if I had a preference on gender. I was sort of dumbfounded, I wasn't expecting that question. I just blurted out, "NO!" So they'll just pick one at random. Then I started second guessing myself, maybe I should've taken my pick? I dunno. It feels weird to be able to pick the gender! This entire process is so unnatural I want to leave something a mystery! We'll find out the gender of course down the road if it all works out, but I don't want to go into it knowing, then what if it doesn't work...then I'll always equate my lost embie as a girl or boy, rather than just an inanimate spec.

We're headed to the beach condo on Sat! We bought a bed, but that's all we'll have really! It's going to be like glorified camping! We've been getting the electricity, water, garbage set up. Woohoo fun stuff!!

Erin - that is really cool that you guys are getting a camper! I know it feels crazy to make such a large purchase right now, but it will be so worth it! You guys will build so many great family memories. I'm excited for you!!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-Aww...I'm glad you said no as well. It is an unnatural process, so I like leaving some things as a surprise. I hear you too on an inanimate speck. :hugs: Congrats on the condo and getting everything set up. You are going to have an awesome summer.

beagle-Nice job getting invitations sent out and getting the pavilion rented. You are such a good planner.

I had my hcg bloodwork done this morning. I almost forgot about it, and got to my work exit, and had to get back in the other lane because I have to go three more exits to my clinic. My fave phlebotomist was there, and I told her I almost forgot we had a hot date! hee hee. She was surprised I wasn't there first thing in the morning, so she knew something was up. She thought I was going to stand her up. I told her I'd see her mid July to get started again.

We leave for Mexico on Wednesday morning. I'm happy to be going on vacation. My dad thought he was going to leave this weekend, but I went to his condo yesterday and he still has quite a bit of stuff to do, so I'll help him clean up (his tenants left a lot of junk), and hopefully he will be ready to go by Monday or Tuesday. He told me that he was going to have a light blue accent around the condo, but when I got there, he had like a light beige wall and a bright sky blue trim. Everywhere!! I was like 'um...this is interesting' but the new tenants can redo it. I think I thought that blue was just going in the bathroom. HA! Thankfully he already has several people interested in renting. The owners of the overall buildings haven't changed a thing since the late 80s. The whole place is so dated. They don't care about that place at all. There were a lot of minorities living there so they are probably just happy to be collecting maintenance fees from everyone and not actually doing maintenance. I was shocked that it looks just like I remember it when we came to visit my dad so long ago. I could never live there. People have torn blinds, no blinds (plastic hanging on the windows), terrible curtains, etc..

Happy hour/bridal shower for my coworker tonight, and then it's the weekend! Have a great one, ladies.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri have fun on vacation.

I don't feel like a good planner. I feel like time is just slipping by. But all will work itself out. I am getting quite a few rsvps, so I am really excited about that. I am just happy to do exactly what I want for the "shower".

Lady - good choice on not choosing. My clinic doesn't allow it...they just pick the best one. I was so sure of a positive, I had no worries about finding out the gender on transfer day...but I totally get your cautiousness. They told me the other one was a girl & I was a bit bummed they told me...but after everything is said & done, it is exciting to know she is waiting on us. To each his own, but personally, I have had so much fun knowing the gender early on. At first I thought I didn't want to know until the 20 week u/s. But ultimately, we decided, we spent so much money & couldn't get to enjoy getting pregnant the natural fun way, so we get to know the gender from day 1 unlike the natural pregnancy couples. We just saw it as an extra special bonus.


----------



## LadySosa

My doc said all three remaining are the same quality, so she offered the choice. I'm glad I declined, the more I think about it. DH was like, "we already have a girl name picked out, you should've gone with girl!" 

Terri - enjoy your vacay! I'm so jelly!! Mexico sounds like a blast. What will the weather be like? What part are you going again? Yikes on the condo building. That scares me about our new condo - the HOA is really out of your hands as an owner. With a house its all on you - you can decide to paint your home, fix the roof, whatever, but with a condo you only have a fraction of the decision-making ability for the exterior/common areas.

Beagle - I second Terri - you are a planner indeed! Your BBQ sounds fun and I'm glad you're getting a lot of RSVPs!

Afm, I had my final appointment before transfer today! My uterine lining is nice and thick and everything is still going according to plan! Just need to wait on estrogen results later today. Tonight is the last night of Lupron, and I start Crinone tomorrow. Then transfer is less than a week away! The only complication is that my beta will be set for July 4th, and we were planning to be in Cannon Beach that weekend. So my choice was either 1) go in on the 3rd but the results wouldn't be guaranteed or 2) go in the following Monday and the results would be guaranteed of course but I'd have to wait longer! So I went with option #2. I'll still do an at-home test that weekend, just to appease my curious mind. :)

Tonight we are headed to a beer festival with some friends. This will be the last bit of alcohol I'll drink! Then early tmro we are headed down to Cannon Beach to get our keys and start moving in! So excited!

Anyone else with fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - you never really know. I wanted a girl...my mom has no grand daughters...just 2 boys. I had a name picked out, too. But then I got closer...figured out my boy name...then instantly I was like feeling it was going to be a boy. Either way you will be thrilled of course. But you do at least know one thing...you have at least one of each!

So funny thing about the name Derek...(after Jeter of course)...I always really disliked the name...like a lot. Then I figured out the middle name Cooper for Cooperstown & instantly I was in love. Well I watch the Netflix series Derek. The series finale was just completed & the character had a baby & named it after the lead character Derek...who is like a 40 year old man but kind of slow but a heart of pure gold. The last line was something like her saying she hopes the baby lives up to who she named him after because Derek is a god awful name. Me & my husband found that hilarious. Now I am trying to onvince everyone to call him Derek but they all want to call him DC.  Not sure how it will go...funny with names...you really don't know what you will finally call the baby...sometimes it is just a nickname.

I am going to a comedy club tonight...so much fun. Then early to my moms tomorrow. She wants to go to the beach...ugh...I don't plan to really swim because of the shark thing.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies:)

Lady!! Your so close! I xant wait for your transfer. I agree, you did the right thing bu not picking the gender. Some things can still be a nice surprise for us ivf moms! Hope you enjoy your new condo! Im dying to get to the beach! 

Erin- i loooovvvveee owens new pics! He has such a perfect little face. You look great btw! Loving the bump!!

Terri- hope you have a great vacation! ! Be sure to upload us a pic when you get home!! 

Beagle- u look great in your pic too! Hope hubby gets home fast for you.

Baby w- sorry for the work drama. Hope they come around and start being respectful to you. 

Nothing new with me. Thankful my littlesweetie seems to be growing and doing well:) next check up is next week.


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - I was of the exact same mindset with gender. I was afraid about knowing too much if it didn't work. Since we have a girl already, our plan was that they'd pick the healthiest one, if two were identical they'd go with the boy, but they absolutely wouldn't tell me which they put in.
If I didn't have a kid already, I wouldn't have wanted to pick either way for the same reasons as you... just so much feels unnatural already lol. In the end since we only had two we didn't do PGS so I wont' know the gender anyway.

Terri - Enjoy Mexico!! 

I think I asked this during the ER cycle, but what is everyone's view on drinking pre-transfer on an FET cycle? I have always been of the drink-til-its-pink mindset, but I dunno, I just thought I'd give it a little extra chance by basically not drinking at all this month. I mean, I'll probably have a drink or two on July 4th, but not our regular drinking frequency.


----------



## LadySosa

Krissy: I am giving myself a few days (like 5) before transfer to be booze free. I figure that'll be enough time to get it out of my system! My doc said there's no reason to abstain prior to, but I figure it's probably good for me to give my body a few days without.


----------



## MrsL4

Beta is 188!!!!! I am in total shock!!! Another one Wednesday to make sure it doubles. Today is 9pt5dt.


----------



## LadySosa

Mrs L - that is GREAT!! Congratulations! So excited for you!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Mrs L!!! That is an awesome number.


----------



## beaglemom

Great news!


----------



## jkb11

Huge congrats mrs L!!!! So happy for you:)


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Mrs. L!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

MrsL, I am SOO happy for this news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats to you!! That's a good beta, so I'm feeling good about this for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Amy1976

Wonderful news Mrs L!! Congratulations! So excited for you!!!

Terri - I hope you have a great time in Mexico!!

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mrs. L woohoo!! Great beta...the theory looks like it still holds....a bfp for every baby born! Got some July babies lined up so let's go!!!!

Terri have a great vacay, hope you have an awesome time.

Lady you are getting close!!!! I'm sure you are psyched to be done with the Lupron. Have a great weekend at the beach.

Beagle no going in the water! That shark sitch is bad news.

How is everyone doing??

Drama on the work front for me has ebbed somewhat, trader who is co-head of dept got involved and made my points very clear. The drama seems to be spreading to others on my desk. The frustration and disgust is building for everyone and I think it's coming to a head. I have a feeling my mgr will be demoted...but the Machiavellian pathological liar will be his replacement...sad to say this, it might be an upgrade.

On the baby front I have another growth scan tomorrow, crossing fingers she is adding weight nicely. I have had less movement the last 2 days but she's still moving around. The light fixtures were finally installed today!! Now the ceiling can be painted and crib assembled. Jack has been Captain Adorable lately. His 18mo appt was great, he's just shy of 35 inches tall!! He's in the 90s% for height and at 28lbs 5 oz more like 70s% for weight...tall boy. He's giving kisses more freely and talking more, and getting ornery when he is scolded or doesn't get his way. He is still a ball of energy, loves bath time so much he runs to the tub. It's getting harder to carry him and I just want to freeze time. 18mos went by in a blink. I have been prego for 18mos out of the last 2.5yrs...bananas. Baby girl seems to be off nerves for now which has helped a lot with how I feel. I worked from home Fri/Mon as has half my desk so I have had a lot of Jack time. My Mom said I'm dropping but I'm not really paying attention. One thing is for sure I do not look like I did when I was this prego with Jack...I'm much smaller, not coming out from the sides yet, you can see my abs on the side which is so weird since I wasn't in the best of shape when I got prego. Fatigue and being uncomfortable sitting or laying down is my worst complaint now...can't believe how close the day is. when the furniture is set up I will see what else I need as the clothes I have will be organized. Still need to get out the bins with Jack's old clothes to see what I can use for her. 2 close friends are due 7/1 and the other has a cs 7/2...her baby girl is transverse so this is her last week of work. Jack now pulls up my shirt and kisses my belly saying her name, it's adorable. When we ask where she is, he either points to his belly or mine. So dang cute I can't take it. I am really trying to cherish my last 4 weeks with just him...life is about to change in a major way for him too.


----------



## KrissyB

:wohoo: Two weeks to go! :wohoo:
Question for you ladies, does any one here have endometriosis (specifically any endometriomas). Did you get any side effects from Estrace? I've been getting a lot of aches and cramps, but I'm hoping it's just discomfort and not because the endos are getting bigger. I'll find out tomorrow during monitoring but I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## beaglemom

I did get in the water but not very deep. Hard to be at the beach in hat best and not get wet. And I got the tips of m my feet burned... Ugh. Anyways... Not much going on with me. Here is my latest bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150622_202811.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Babywhisperer

Adorbs!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-hope everything goes great on Thursday!! I'll be reading for updates when I return. 

BabyW-Jack does sound so cute. Enjoy your last few weeks with one baby. 

Krissy-woohoo!!!


----------



## MrsL4

cute bump pic!!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's doing well. Have a great trip Terri!

Krissy- I don't have endo but the estrace makes my joints and body ache. It hurts so much sometimes I just wanna curl up!

Just 2 more sleeps! Gah! My transfer is at 2:00pm which kinda sucks- I'd rather get it done in the morning. But I'm super excited!!


----------



## MrsL4

ahhhh its coming, ladysosa!!! so excited for you!!! i don't blame ya for wanting to go earlier, i know you will be ready TO GO by 2pm! need to plan something to keep you busy in the am! good luck :happy dance:


tomorrow am i have my second beta - fingers crossed!!! i have had mild cramps for the past week at least.....which really freaks you out after you've been through infertility treatment! i know it is normal as your uterus starts to stretch...but between the cramps and the crinone (tmi but you have discharge through the day), it is playing games with my mind that AF is around the corner!!! i am hopeful that tomorrow will bring good news and i can rest a little easier.......until the next test!! :dohh:


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> ahhhh its coming, ladysosa!!! so excited for you!!! i don't blame ya for wanting to go earlier, i know you will be ready TO GO by 2pm! need to plan something to keep you busy in the am! good luck :happy dance:
> 
> 
> tomorrow am i have my second beta - fingers crossed!!! i have had mild cramps for the past week at least.....which really freaks you out after you've been through infertility treatment! i know it is normal as your uterus starts to stretch...but between the cramps and the crinone (tmi but you have discharge through the day), it is playing games with my mind that AF is around the corner!!! i am hopeful that tomorrow will bring good news and i can rest a little easier.......until the next test!! :dohh:

Don't let the cramping freak you out, it's just your little bean burrowing in deeper and deeper. Can't wait to hear your 2nd beta!


----------



## LadySosa

Woohoo! Good luck today Mrs. L! And yes, the crinone is nasty. I agree with that! Don't stress about the cramping - you got this!

Ugh my estrace and/or the crinone is messing with my emotions! I am so on the verge of tears this morning for NO reason at all. Furthermore I just want to kill my DH again for NO reason, everything he does grates on my nerves. I don't remember being this irritable last time around! I'm also stressing because I'm almost out of estrace, I ordered more from Cigna's specialty pharmacy but they take their sweet-ass time...it says it shipped today and I requested overnight shipping, so as long as it arrives tomorrow morning, I'll be fine. Our plan is to have the transfer, then head down to the condo for a long weekend. I just can't have it arrive Friday or something cause we'll be in Oregon by then and I don't have enough to get me through the weekend! Aggghhh....

Anyways, I'm feeling optimistic for this round. I feel good, I feel ready. It's easier the second time around cause I know what to expect. And I am NOT going with the acupuncture this time, last time I did not enjoy it - rather I was nervous about the needles and they hurt, and I felt nauseous about the needles sticking in me....so this time I'll skip it!


----------



## ERosePW

*MrsL*, can't wait to hear your second beta! And btw, def view the cramping as a good sign. Your uterus is doing exactly what it needs to do to prepare for this little one! :thumbup:

*Lady*, I'm feeling super good for you this time around too! So sorry you're feeling rough from the meds! We sure do go through a lot to get these littles ones, don't we?! I think you'll get your meds just fine tomorrow. I have Cigna as well, and when I've overnighted from the specialty pharm, it has always made it in time!

*beagle*, great bump pic!! You look adorbs. :)

*Krissy*, let us know today about your endos.... FXd its just from the hormones and the endos are staying calm!

*Terri*, I hope you have a GREAT time in Mexico! I LOVE Mexico. Especially because I can jump on a plane and be there in 2 hrs from Orlando. Makes for a great exotic vacay without the hassle of super long flights and layovers.

*BabyW*, let us know how your growth scan goes today! I'm sure she's gaining just fine and doing great in there. :) Btw, Jack sounds TOO cute!!

Hi to everyone else!

Not much new here. I think I already mentioned to you guys that my c-section is scheduled for Aug 10th. I can't believe I'm less than 7 weeks away from becoming a mother... It's so hard to believe after this long difficult journey. Whew!


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL - the cramping will continue...so don't worry. I don't think you really start feeling at ease until the first ultrasound...And even for me I had to wait for my 10 week scan at my gyno to feel totally at ease. He was moving & looked like a real baby finally.

Lady - I am pretty sure the estrogen did all that to me. I am sure your meds will come in just fine. I had a few of those scares myself. As far as acupuncture, I agree...stay clear if it didn't help. I felt nothing either way...not nervous but also no real positive effect. But I know some women love it. So don't be stressed if you are like me & it is just not for you.

I really hope the babies coming in July mean more positive tests!

I had my appt today...jeex it takes FOREVER. Everything is good. They seem to be so laid back. They weigh me & do the usual. Ask if I have issues. I brought up I think my feet are swelling & my hands. But the heat doesn't help & trying to stay on myself about water. Also I need to just buy some new shoes. She suggested I buy maternity stockings...the thought is just so ugh to me. 100 degrees & stockings? She said if I stay inside they aren't too bad & help with circulation. So I will give them a try I think. They don't really ask about my diet & never say anything about my weight so I assume I am doing well on that. I think I have gained about 15 lbs so far which I think is pretty good. My next appt is the glucose & then I start coming in every other week. Seems to be going by fast.

So I plan to start buying some things for my bbq this weekend to get a start. It is so insane...it seems my entire family is just so whatever about it. I texted my dad to let him know about the ultrasound...no response. I texted again today both him & my sister because we sent cards with my nephews graduation pics & they never said thanks or let us know they got them. So then my dad calls & says he is coming. My sister has not confirmed anything. And my husband's uncle, aunt, & cousin live in York, PA. The bbq starts at 11 & they plan on leaving there house at 4 or 5 that morning to avoid an extra hotel night. Keep in mind google says 6 1/2 hours with NO traffic. They are traveling mid July on a Sat on the busiest interstate. It is just so frustrating. I understand saving money, but not like we would be mad if they didn't come. They were bugging me about a final date before I sent the invites. I am a different kind of traveler I guess. I would just prefer to sleep a few hours then leave around 1 or 2 am. Miss most of the traffic & they could just hang out at our house. But I told my husband I just don't care anymore. Just like my wedding...this is our thing & as long as we show up, no one else matters. No point in stressing.

Oh & my husband basically had to drag info out from my SIL visting in a couple of weeks. She can make no plans. Asked to invite the other SIL we despise. It was so childish. So my husband said if she wants to invite her then they just need to go see their dad instead since she can't seem to make it over there in like 4 years...but is glad to tag along when her sister from TX visits. He already told me if she comes, I don't have to go.


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - Such a cute Jack story. I love that age.

Beaglemom - Cute bump pic. I love that little guy above the light switch.

Mrs L - Good luck today!!! 

LadySosa - Good luck tomorrow!! I'm so excited for you! This is it!!

AFM - AF should be arriving any day now. The only thing I'm worried about is that DH is going out of town July 31 - Aug 3 and of course by my calculations that is around when my retrieval should be. Does anyone know if they are able to manipulate this with the BCP? Like have me take them a few days more or a few days less to avoid retrieval being on that weekend? I'd really hate to have to postpone for another month.


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - I agree with what everyone else said. Cramping is good - even spotting is nothing to worry about. FXed for great numbers on your second beta!

Lady - Ooooooh so exciting!! Best of luck tomorrow!! Enjoy your last day before being PUPO!

AFM - Well, the endos are growing. Almost 2x the size they used to be. But according to the RE it doesn't matter! It sucks for me because it's more uncomfortable, but they're done with my ovaries for now, so the cysts growing has no impact on the FET cycle :D And apart from the endo, I'm doing wonderfully on the drugs, and my lining is already up to 9 mm! I just go in for bloodwork on the 30th then we're set for the transfer on 7/7!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - you should be able to take the bcp longer to adjust the retrieval. But some offices have groups of women on the same protocol so they can do multiple transfers/retrievals at the same time. You may just need to ask. Not something worth worrying about...better to just have the schedule adjusted.

My sister is texting me about coming...had to drag it out of her. We have an unfinished upstairs. So if finished adds a bathroom, a bedroom, & a bonus room. Well downstairs we have 2 bathrooms & 3 bedrooms. She is bugging me again about when am I finishing my upstairs. What does it matter to her? We have plenty of space downstairs for now. I told her we have to get permits involved because if we finish it without, then we can never advertise the house with the extra space if we want to sell. Also the added cost...oh & I AM ABOUT TO HAVE A BABY! People need to chill. Once we are ready to have another baby, we will probably start working on the upstairs.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Amy - you should be able to take the bcp longer to adjust the retrieval. But some offices have groups of women on the same protocol so they can do multiple transfers/retrievals at the same time. You may just need to ask. Not something worth worrying about...better to just have the schedule adjusted.
> 
> My sister is texting me about coming...had to drag it out of her. We have an unfinished upstairs. So if finished adds a bathroom, a bedroom, & a bonus room. Well downstairs we have 2 bathrooms & 3 bedrooms. She is bugging me again about when am I finishing my upstairs. What does it matter to her? We have plenty of space downstairs for now. I told her we have to get permits involved because if we finish it without, then we can never advertise the house with the extra space if we want to sell. Also the added cost...oh & I AM ABOUT TO HAVE A BABY! People need to chill. Once we are ready to have another baby, we will probably start working on the upstairs.

Yeah sister needs to chill...but take it from me get permits done asap if you can. After baby comes you will have even less time and less desire to deal with it.


----------



## beaglemom

I have no desire to deal with it until we start considering #2. I also have a guy who does that kind of work & mentioned to me a while back about doing little jobs at a time. Which may be what we end up doing. I would rather do little jobs & pay as we go rather than one big job. And also not like we have a lot of people stay over at our house.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I have no desire to deal with it until we start considering #2. I also have a guy who does that kind of work & mentioned to me a while back about doing little jobs at a time. Which may be what we end up doing. I would rather do little jobs & pay as we go rather than one big job. And also not like we have a lot of people stay over at our house.

So where you live is different from where we are. We can get plans and submit for permits and hold off on doing the work...makes it easier to start work whenever you're ready or sell house with the permits already approved.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I have no desire to deal with it until we start considering #2. I also have a guy who does that kind of work & mentioned to me a while back about doing little jobs at a time. Which may be what we end up doing. I would rather do little jobs & pay as we go rather than one big job. And also not like we have a lot of people stay over at our house.
> 
> So where you live is different from where we are. We can get plans and submit for permits and hold off on doing the work...makes it easier to start work whenever you're ready or sell house with the permits already approved.Click to expand...

It's possible we can do that...just not something we ever looked in to. I know the contractor can get the permits for us which I think would make things a lot easier. I am not sure there is a huge waiting period. When we did our pool the guy took care of everything & we didn't really have to wait on anything.


----------



## MrsL4

thanks for all the positive thoughts this am!

Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt

It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it

Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I have no desire to deal with it until we start considering #2. I also have a guy who does that kind of work & mentioned to me a while back about doing little jobs at a time. Which may be what we end up doing. I would rather do little jobs & pay as we go rather than one big job. And also not like we have a lot of people stay over at our house.
> 
> So where you live is different from where we are. We can get plans and submit for permits and hold off on doing the work...makes it easier to start work whenever you're ready or sell house with the permits already approved.Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible we can do that...just not something we ever looked in to. I know the contractor can get the permits for us which I think would make things a lot easier. I am not sure there is a huge waiting period. When we did our pool the guy took care of everything & we didn't really have to wait on anything.Click to expand...

You're lucky...takes months to get things approved here...they even recommend hiring an expediter to help facilitate...what a crock.


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> thanks for all the positive thoughts this am!
> 
> Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt
> 
> It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it
> 
> Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday

Congrats!!! Mine didn't exactly double either, look at my siggy. So happy for you! Relax and enjoy this time...all is as it should be.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Quick update, baby is measuring 5lbs 4oz, still breech, amniotic fluid looks good and cord also looks good. They didn't hook me up to the monitor and no internal check...I start doing both next week. I made my last 3 appts which was surreal. We still have yet to see her face from the front due to her position so what she looks like will be a total surprise. I'm glad they didn't do an internal check or else I'd be obsessing how dilated I am...ignorance is bliss in this instance...I'd rather not worry.
Dh has day 2 of Daddy Daycare today...he was exhausted last night, pretty cranky and maybe, just maybe he will have more compassion for what I do when he is working late, or weekends, or playing golf...it's good practice for when the baby comes b/c I am not going to be able to juggle both for a few weeks.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## beaglemom

BW - is that a good weight? It seems like it.

Doing good here. So exhausted yesterday I barely made it through the day. We both got right in bed after work & ate dinner & watched TV. My dogs are waking me up at about 4:30...I have been going right back to sleep, but not the past 2 days. I usually fall back asleep around 6 which makes me feel worse. So today I got breakfast with a big cold coke. Now the baby is constantly moving around in there. Pretty crazy. And it could be my imagination or just he was hungry...but before I ate there was a song on the radio with a lot of drums & he seems to start up moving when it came on. I am very tempted to buy one of those prenatal headphone sets to play music & see how he reacts. My nephew wants to play Willie Nelson for him!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> BW - is that a good weight? It seems like it.
> 
> Doing good here. So exhausted yesterday I barely made it through the day. We both got right in bed after work & ate dinner & watched TV. My dogs are waking me up at about 4:30...I have been going right back to sleep, but not the past 2 days. I usually fall back asleep around 6 which makes me feel worse. So today I got breakfast with a big cold coke. Now the baby is constantly moving around in there. Pretty crazy. And it could be my imagination or just he was hungry...but before I ate there was a song on the radio with a lot of drums & he seems to start up moving when it came on. I am very tempted to buy one of those prenatal headphone sets to play music & see how he reacts. My nephew wants to play Willie Nelson for him!

It's pretty good but definitely on the smaller size...I've been forcing myself to eat more and much more meat. I have one of those belly bands with the pocket for the iPod and a speaker for the belly...you can listen to headphones and the speaker plays the music into the belly. Apparently Trenchtown Rock by Bob Marley has the perfect beat and rhythm for babies to relax.


----------



## beaglemom

Hmmm...Bob Marley...that would be a good choice. I found some of the bellybuds on ebay...so will wait out on a few of those auctions. Makes me think of something else. Anyone who did the 3d u/s (or will be)...are you able to choose music for your DVD? My place let's you bring in a CD. So the session is supposed to be 15 min. I chose the following songs:

Patience - Guns N Roses
Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith
A Thousand Years - Christina Perri (thanks to Erin mentioning it a long time ago)
Child of Mine - Carole King
Baby of Mine (Dumbo song) - Alison Kruass (my husband loves Krauss so we chose that version)

I may chose another just to make sure we have enough for the whole session. I am not sure of the order we will do, though. Need to listen to them together. The Guns N Roses & Aerosmith are kind of special to us. We sort of say Aerosmith is our song...we saw them in concert early on in our relationship. And on the radio right before we got to the clinic for my transfer, Patience was on the radio...I found it quite fitting for the situation. I am getting more & more excited about that scan. I really hope we get some good shots. This place also lets you record the heart beat in to a stuff animal. I thought that would be cute to have.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hmmm...Bob Marley...that would be a good choice. I found some of the bellybuds on ebay...so will wait out on a few of those auctions. Makes me think of something else. Anyone who did the 3d u/s (or will be)...are you able to choose music for your DVD? My place let's you bring in a CD. So the session is supposed to be 15 min. I chose the following songs:
> 
> Patience - Guns N Roses
> Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith
> A Thousand Years - Christina Perri (thanks to Erin mentioning it a long time ago)
> Child of Mine - Carole King
> Baby of Mine (Dumbo song) - Alison Kruass (my husband loves Krauss so we chose that version)
> 
> I may chose another just to make sure we have enough for the whole session. I am not sure of the order we will do, though. Need to listen to them together. The Guns N Roses & Aerosmith are kind of special to us. We sort of say Aerosmith is our song...we saw them in concert early on in our relationship. And on the radio right before we got to the clinic for my transfer, Patience was on the radio...I found it quite fitting for the situation. I am getting more & more excited about that scan. I really hope we get some good shots. This place also lets you record the heart beat in to a stuff animal. I thought that would be cute to have.

I love Alison Kraus, ever hear her sing harmony on Phish's If I could? It is beautiful...and I love the song from Dumbo! I never heard of having music during a sono.

Here is a funny story for all of you who know the Grateful Dead...on the way to the hospital after my water broke, on satellite radio we heard Loose Lucy...and we joked how something was going to be loose after all of this...but c section prevented that, lol.


----------



## MrsL4

That's cool that they let you bring music! I would love to do a 3d scan once we got far enough along!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Transfer on Thursday went well. We're at the beach now, it's been a weekend full of work! Although DH has been mindful and making me sit while he does most of the work. I feel different this time around- no cramping, very little fatigue, pretty normal. I hope that's a good sign! Beta is set for July 6, so just need to be patient. Luckily working on the condo has taken my mind off things, and my parents are coming with us for the fourth. Should be a fun time!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back and checking in. 

LadySosa-awesome!! I am not going to be around on the 6th, but you know I'll be rooting for our next bfp!! So excited for you to finally get pregnant and now you are at least PUPO. Woohoo!! 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MrsL4

Congrats on being PUPO ladysosa!!! glad to hear things went smoothly for you and you are staying busy.

Hi terri!

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## jkb11

Yay! Everything crossed for you lady!!glad you are relaxing at the beach and keeping your mind distracted. I cant wait for your updates! Do you think you will test prior to your beta?


----------



## terripeachy

MrsL-What's next for you? You should be having a scan soon, right? Or do you go in for a third beta?


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Hi ladies! Transfer on Thursday went well. We're at the beach now, it's been a weekend full of work! Although DH has been mindful and making me sit while he does most of the work. I feel different this time around- no cramping, very little fatigue, pretty normal. I hope that's a good sign! Beta is set for July 6, so just need to be patient. Luckily working on the condo has taken my mind off things, and my parents are coming with us for the fourth. Should be a fun time!

Yeah!!! What a perfect place to relax and be distracted.

Terri hope you're having a good time!

Omg I cannot wait for people to test. We have a pipeline full of babies waiting to be born, come on bfps!!!

Speaking of waiting to be born...baby girl was all over the place Fri/Sat night. My stomach looked like something out of a Sci-Fi movie, and felt even weirder. Dh and I have a bet as to when she comes...everyone thinks before my cs date. I have been having back spasms all weekend and cramping down low. I have dropped but all of this is to be expected at this point. We had our neighbors over with their 2 daughters for a bbq and all the standing while I prepped and cooked took it's toll. The next day I felt like I was hit by a truck...lesson learned. Dh said I am making noises in my sleep like I'm in agony...I did the same thing at the end with Jack...it's all back related. My next appt is Wed and will use what the Dr says to decide how much longer I will be commuting an hr on 3 trains into the city. As it was this morning no one got up or offered on the 7 train, and only 1 woman offered on the N train. I swear they look at you and then look down like they don't want to acknowledge it...best part was while standing on the 7 train the announcement came on about how you should get up for elderly, disabled and pregnant people...guy standing next to me turned to me and gave me a look and I said courtesy is a joke on subways. I am happy to not have to deal with that much longer. We are still waiting for painters to come back to paint the ceiling in the nursery so getting everything set up has been delayed until then. I did order her rug since I got a 20% off code for Pottery Barn...so I am all set. Painters better come this week or dh is going to have a fit. 

What is everyone's 4th of July plans? We have a lobster bake/bbq on Fri at our club on Fri, and Sat they have a kids party, we have another bbq and my in-laws want us to come out there, and Sunday we have fireworks at our club...the scene there is amazing...waspy Von Waspy's running around in Nantucket Red's, bright pastel or festive pants, girls in white jeans or preppy dresses, and a ton of kids running around with glow sticks. I have been prego 2 out of the last 3 4th of July's...it's going to be a hot one this year. I pray dh doesn't insist on us going.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Thanks for the wishes! I haven't decided if I'll test early. I kinda don't want to. If I test early it would be over the weekend of the Fourth, but I don't really want to ruin the weekend if I get a BFN. But I don't know, the suspense will kill me! Also, they gave us an envelope with the gender in it. We said we'll open it if we get a BFP. Ugh that suspense will kill me too!! We both feel pretty good about this one. I feel good, optimistic. No cramping, no bleeding this time around. But then I wonder...is it a good thing?? Agh! At least work is nice and busy, that will take my mind off things.

BabyW - sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable! I can't believe people won't offer you their seat on the train! So rude. I hear you on the painters - we've been trying to get someone to come paint the condo, and its tough. So we just decided to do it ourselves. We got about halfway done on Fri then quit. It is exhausting!! I was working in our bedroom with the non-toxic paint, but it is still tough on the back. We might put my parents to work next weekend. :)

Terri - are you still in Mexico? Or are you back?? 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys!

Not much new here. I am so excited for people who are transfering & testing soon. But make sure there are enough pregnant folks to have babies before me! I don't want an early bird!

I don't usually do anything on big traveling holidays like the 4th or Memorial Day. The next few weeks for me are going to be busy. I will be skipping a lot of lunches to make up time so I don't have to use PTO. On Wed I go pick up a foster dog for the holiday. We will have her until the 11th. Tomorrow my pup has to have a minor surgey to remove a growth on his leg that has been bothering him. I am anxious about it but really no reason to be. So I have to come in late & probably leave early to pick him up. He will have to wear a cone the poor boy. So that means we have to switch off this week coming home at lunch to let them out. I am nervous he will get himself stuck in the dog door otherwise. My SIL comes on Thurs. Still no def plan. We don't know if the other SIL is coming or if they plan to pick up my FIL. They also want to see my husband's new store. I love my husband & love how enthusiastic he is over this promotion...but I am all tapped out on seeing the construction on his new store. Plus it is just so out of the way. So I asked if he can get them to come earlier & he can drive out there with them before I get off. We will probably spend the holiday in the pool which has cooled off thanks to the rain & finally clear! Next week I made an eye appt that is WAY over due. So I am a little anxious over needing glasses. Then we have our bbq & 4d scan on the 18th. My glucose test is on the 22nd. And our birthing class on the 25th.

My dad is coming for the bbq so my husband is anxious over how our floors look. My dad guided us but we never finished & also we had some water damage. We never replaced the damaged floors. But I told him to forget about it...who cares? It doesn't bother us...we have more important things going on. I also bought a ton of stuff for the bbq like goodies for baggies I am putting together for the kids, tablecloths...things that won't hurt to buy early. I feel pretty good & prepared which is how I like to feel.

So anyways...back to work for me. So many loans today & a guy just had me notarize a stack of papers so my hands are feeling cramped!


----------



## JCM

A huge HELLO to everyone! I'm finally caught up! I always try to read during feeding and pumping sessions at 3am but I'm so tired! I get about 4 hours of sleep each night if I'm lucky. Today I've been up since 1am due to a very gassy and uncomfortable baby. Poor thing! I don't know if I said anything on here about her complication when she was born...she has a vestibular fistula which basically means her holes down there are too close together. Some babies actually end up with one hole so it's a huge mess to deal with. There are also really bad cases where it could affect the heart or the baby could need a colostomy bag for life so I consider us very lucky. So, her rectum isn't actually a rectum. It's just a random hole that could close up at anytime so we have to dilate her (stretch the hole out) twice a day. Poop literally comes shooting out and I hate doing it to her but if that hole closes up, we are screwed. She will have surgery in 3 months and they will sew that hole up and redirect her bowels to a new rectum hole that they make for her where the muscles to push out bowel movements are supposed to be. Then I will dilate the new hole for a couple of months to make sure it's working right. The hope is she will have a special fiber diet for the rest of her life to stay away from ever being constipated and maybe have to be dilated as she grows. That's the best case scenario. Worst case is colostomy bag I think and maybe a few other issues. Whew! It's pretty overwhelming and exhausting. I never thought I'd be shoving things up my baby's butt...other than that we are doing well. I can't believe she's a month old now. I love her so much. I post pictures of her all of the time on Facebook! If you're on there, send me a message and I'll find you and add you! 

I'm gonna try and jump on here to keep up though! 

Congrats Mrs L! 

Lady I'm so excited you're PUPO!!! I've been waiting forever for this! lol

Terri, yay for getting started again! 

Hope all of the pregnant ladies are feeling good. I can't wait for more babies to come out!!! 

Oh, and breast feeding sucks and it's way harder than I thought. I'm trying to stick with it mostly so she has easier poop but man, am I sick of being a giant boob all of the time!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:
 

> A huge HELLO to everyone! I'm finally caught up! I always try to read during feeding and pumping sessions at 3am but I'm so tired! I get about 4 hours of sleep each night if I'm lucky. Today I've been up since 1am due to a very gassy and uncomfortable baby. Poor thing! I don't know if I said anything on here about her complication when she was born...she has a vestibular fistula which basically means her holes down there are too close together. Some babies actually end up with one hole so it's a huge mess to deal with. There are also really bad cases where it could affect the heart or the baby could need a colostomy bag for life so I consider us very lucky. So, her rectum isn't actually a rectum. It's just a random hole that could close up at anytime so we have to dilate her (stretch the hole out) twice a day. Poop literally comes shooting out and I hate doing it to her but if that hole closes up, we are screwed. She will have surgery in 3 months and they will sew that hole up and redirect her bowels to a new rectum hole that they make for her where the muscles to push out bowel movements are supposed to be. Then I will dilate the new hole for a couple of months to make sure it's working right. The hope is she will have a special fiber diet for the rest of her life to stay away from ever being constipated and maybe have to be dilated as she grows. That's the best case scenario. Worst case is colostomy bag I think and maybe a few other issues. Whew! It's pretty overwhelming and exhausting. I never thought I'd be shoving things up my baby's butt...other than that we are doing well. I can't believe she's a month old now. I love her so much. I post pictures of her all of the time on Facebook! If you're on there, send me a message and I'll find you and add you!
> 
> I'm gonna try and jump on here to keep up though!
> 
> Congrats Mrs L!
> 
> Lady I'm so excited you're PUPO!!! I've been waiting forever for this! lol
> 
> Terri, yay for getting started again!
> 
> Hope all of the pregnant ladies are feeling good. I can't wait for more babies to come out!!!
> 
> Oh, and breast feeding sucks and it's way harder than I thought. I'm trying to stick with it mostly so she has easier poop but man, am I sick of being a giant boob all of the time!

Jen!! So happy you checked in. I'm sorry you have that complication with your daughter, but your attitude is great....there are so many things that can go wrong and this sounds like it won't be debilitating. It's amazing what we do for our children, but it is beyond worth whatever sacrifice. Nursing is incredibly hard and trying on Moms, good for you for sticking it out....it's truly the best thing for them. My friend did it for a year...I'm in awe of her. It is one of the things I fear...not getting a good latch and having to pump instead...it's very time consuming. Hopefully she starts sleeping more in a couple of weeks. We did half breast milk half formula for night feedings which helped Jack sleep through the night at 6 weeks. I hope you are enjoying every minute. As I told dh at dinner on Sat, no matter how tired, sleep deprived, we get it is all a phase...one that we will look back on and miss things about. I'm so happy for you, she's a lucky girl to have you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

***also ask your Ped about gripe water...helped Jack with gas tremendously...added it to 1-2 bottles a day and he was all good.


----------



## JCM

I was just reading about gripe water! I'm going to ask the surgeon this week about it. 
I've been supplementing with formula to get her to gain weight instead of losing. : / it's working so far though! I hate the smell of formula...yuck!


----------



## terripeachy

I came back into town last night, and then I'm off to Canada on Friday, so I have a short work week and then I'm back in vacation mode. yay!!

Jen-So happy you stopped by and yes, whatever it takes to keep your baby comfortable and without a colostomy bag will be worth it. And hopefully once she has the surgery, you won't have to worry about stretching out her rectum or fake rectum for much longer.

BabyW-Maybe people on the train just think you're fat or something, even though I know you are probably all belly. I'd yell out or make them scoot over or something. That would really get on my nerves, but your days on the train are probably numbered at this point if you're having so many pains. :hugs:

beagle-Get those hours in. The party is just around the corner. How exciting. Not much going on here..just trying to have a suspenseful TWW. hee hee.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi Ladies :)

JCM - It's so good to hear from you. I'm glad both you and baby are doing well. I'm sorry about your complication though, but like someone else said, your attitude about it is great, and that can make all the difference in the world. Hopefully after the surgery, everything will be just fine :)

LadySosa - Congratulations on being PUPO!! I'm so excited for you. I can't wait until you test.

Babywhisperer - I hope you get to go on leave soon so that you can stop that crazy daily commute. I don't know how you do it.

Beaglemom- I'm glad everything is coming together for your BBQ. I bet it will turn out great :)

Terri - I'm glad you're back safe and sound... and now you're off to Canada, that is so exciting.

AFM - I started AF on Thursday and started the BCP on Friday. I go in tomorrow for my SHG and will get my schedule. YAY!! Getting the schedule always makes it seem more real that it's starting lol. So not that much longer now. I will update tomorrow when I know more!!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

It's been such a long time since I checked in. Glad to see everyone is doing well!

*MrsL* - Congrats on your BFP!!! How exciting. :happydance::happydance:

*LadySosa* - Hooray for your transfer! I love that you are feeling so upbeat - as you should - this just has to be it! And congrats on closing on your condo. I am jealous. The coast would be a very welcome treat right now.

*Amy* - Hooray for AF and getting going again!!! Let us know how everything checks out.

*Terri* - Ah, work between vacations. Hopefully, you can focus! I wouldn't be able to. Wouldn't it just be awesome if this natural cycle works for you? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.......

*Babywhisperer* - Sorry everyone on the trains are being jerks. You guys sure do stay busy! Hope you have a lovely 4th of July. Sounds very New York.

*JCM* - Good to hear from you! I'm glad little Charlie is doing well despite her complication. You sound like such a wonderful Mom. :flower:

*Beagle* - I hope your pup's surgery goes smoothly. What kind of dog are you fostering? Another beagle?

Hello to everyone else out there. I think the summer time has slowed the thread down a bit - we have so many ladies about ready to go that I think everyone is tired!

Things are good here. It was ridiculous hot over the weekend. Miserable for June. Anyway, despite the heat I was able to get the baby's room finished as far as painting goes so that feels nice to have that out of the way. It looks great. Can't wait for it to all come together. DH finished making he changing table - we just have to sand and paint it and then he'll get started on the crib. I bought a small chest of drawers off Craigslist that needs to be sanded and painted too but I'm excited just thinking about it all in there together. 

So, I made my first baby item purchase last week too. I bought some cloth diapers (yes, I'm going to attempt cloth diapering :hangwashing:). I bought them from a lady off Craigslist that lives in the same town as me. She was awesome and typed up a whole two pages of helpful hints and instructions for me on cloth diapering. The diapers were in immaculate condition and the lot included 17 diapers, 2 boxes of detergent, a wet bag, and liners. I'm actually kind of excited about it! I think we'll do disposable for the first 6 weeks or so as I've read babies outgrow the newborn cloth ones so quickly (she also recommended this as everything with a new baby is overwhelming). Anyway, we'll see how it goes!!! Still a ways off but when I saw the good deal, I just had to jump on it.


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - Woot! Congrats on being PUPO!! Best of luck on the 6th, I'll be counting down with you because my transfer is the 7th :D. Enjoy the beach!

JCM - Glad to hear all is well. Sounds like you guys are doing an amazing job working through the issues, and keeping it in relative to the bigger picture. I hated BFing as well. All I could keep thinking of is how I felt like a cow lol. But time does go by quick.

Terri - Gald you're staying so busy! That should make the time fly :) 

AFM - A week and a day to go until FET! Tomorrow is my last monitoring, and even that is only bloodwork. Can't wait!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - Yes another beagle. Your nursery sounds awesome. I love that everything will be original. I was tempted to do the cloth diapering...really thought long on it. But in the end, I just decided it was not something I wanted to do if I continued to work. I know both me & my husband will be so tired from work & a new baby. Just decided not worth it to me. But I think it is an awesome idea & the diapers are so cute! If you stick with it, highly consider using Amazon or searching the Amazon warehouse deals for diapers. Also going used is a perfect idea to get a great deal.


----------



## MrsL4

loved reading everyone's updates!!
Had my third beta today.....16dp5dt = 2850.....scheduled the ultrasound for next week! Really cannot wait for that! I was nervous waiting around for this third beta since my second one didn't quite double, but I am at ease for the next few days ;) 


Booger - thats fun that you got your first purchase! and nice you got tips from a seasoned veteran, thats the best!

LadySosa - congrats again on the condo and glad y'all are enjoying it! hope the holiday weekend is awesome!

Amy - yay for getting going! 

Terri - a short work week is always welcome! :) glad you had a great time in mexico and hopefully canada is good too!

JCM - good to hear from you! sounds like y'all are handling her medical issues in stride and doing the best things for her. thats the most important thing! love for a child is overwhelming :)

Beagle - hope the pup's procedure is quick and simple! sounds like the bbq is coming together!!


----------



## Amy1976

MrsL - Great Beta!! I know what a relief that can be. Congratulations!!

Beagle - I guess I missed that your dog was having a procedure done. What is he having done? Is he ok?


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Amy - yay for getting started! Getting the calendar is always so exciting. It will be here before you know it!

Jen - sorry you're having to deal with that for your lil gal. Is she ok when you dilate her? I hope with the surgery they can correct everything and she'll be normal going forward! Good for you for doing all that for her!

Booger - yay for getting the nursery things together! I bet that feels good. Stay cool - we are having a similar heat wave out here. I don't remember the last time we've had this many consecutive hot days. 

Terri - where in Canada are you going? Back to back vacays are the best!

Mrs. L. - That is a great third beta!!! Yay!!! Can't wait for your scan!

Krissy - your transfer is right around the corner!! Woohoo!

Afm, I woke up this morning with a UTI. UGH!!!! I think I jinxed myself, I was talking yesterday about how great I feel, blah, blah, blah. Now this. Dang it!! Anyone had one while preggo? Are there antibiotics they can prescribe that are safe for preggo ladies? I hate UTIs so much. Last time I had one, I got an antibiotic that made my tongue swell up and gave me sores all over in my mouth. They were so painful and lasted for a couple weeks. It was so awful! Hopefully they won't give me the same one...


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-I've heard of people getting UTIs and then finding out they're pregnant, so while it's yucky, it may just be what you need. :) I don't know anything about them except to drink cranberry juice. Not sure why, etc.., but it's the word on the street. I'm going to New Brunswick, Canada first, and hopefully can pop into Nova Scotia and/or PEI. They are on my list of things to do, it just depends on time. I won't be able to stay once the convention is over, so I have to return home, but I'll still make the most of my visit.

Booger-That's awesome that you are making serious progress on the nursery.

Amy-Yeah for a schedule. I like when I get the schedule too because then I can plan my life. I bet at this point you're so ready to get started. Hey, I have a question for you..after your mc, do you remember if you ovulated on time like before, or you didn't notice? I have been temping the last few days, and my temps seem like pre-o temps even though it's about day 14, 15 where I normally ovulate. Just wondering if I'm actually going to have a chance this month or not.

MrsL-Great third beta!! :happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

Mrs L - great beta!

Jen - sorry to not mention before but glad baby girl is doing well & you are able to stay home with her during this time. This could be a lot more stressful if you had to think about going back to work before she had her procedure.

Lady - sorry about the UTI. I have not had one in a while but my mom is prone to HORRIBLE ones. She had one where she was barely able to leave the house to go to the dr. Hope it clears up. I think they are common in pregnancy so I wouldn't worry too much about meds being available. Also, you may want to consider adding vit C & cranberry pills to your routine...especially since prego is around the corner!!!

I had an AWFUL sleep last night. woke up at 12 & didn't go back until like 3. I was wide awake. I def feel the effects more pregnant than before. I am so drained. I am leaving early to get my pup so at least I will have a shorter day. I was thinking about my pup & somehow I started worrying I wasn't gaining enough weight which I know is stupid. I just had a dr appt. But it was just one of those things where it gets stuck in your head, you know?

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts on my dog. I just got the call he is done & in recovery. It was a very minor surgery. He had a growth. The vet saw it a few weeks ago & compared it to a mole...no big deal. Well out of nowhere it started to grow & he was continuously licking it. So we took him back & she said we had to remove it. Very minor but this boy has medical issues so any procedure makes us anxious. And I love my vet office but leaving him there makes me anxious because I just feel like he has PTSD & thinks back to pound days & thinks we will never come back. He hates when they take him back by himself. He just freezes. Reminds me of when I went to see him at the pound. I visited him & they had to take him back (so they could set up his vet appt for shots & neuter). He wouldn't budge & just stared at me. But I am sure they are giving him lots of love & attention.

I know this sounds stupid, but I just love those dogs so much...this one snuggles beside me at night. It is so strange to think I may actually love this baby I never met more than them. They have just been our whole world for so long. But I guess soon our world will be changing.


----------



## ERosePW

*Mrs L*, YAY for the great beta!! I'm going to move you to the Successes section on the front page. :thumbup: Can you remind me what date you found out, and how many dpt you were? 

*Lady*, I dont think I've posted since your transfer, so I wanted to say congrats on being PUPO! I can't for your test, wuhu!! As for the UTI, yes, there are absolutely safe antib's for that, so no worries. In fact, I'm thinking this is a good sign for you... maybe your immune system is already depriving you and focusing all its energy on baby! :thumbup: 

*beagle*, I'm so sorry about your pup. It is so hard, when we love our pets so much, to see them suffer. We can't help but worry about them when they are away from us and/or going through procedures like that. I'm glad he's through it and in recovery.

*terri*, loved seeing you check in! I always miss you when you're away. :winkwink: I bet your trip was fantastic. How was hubs? Did you guys get to enjoy it together, or did he drink until he annoyed you? :winkwink: Is he going with you to Canada too, or is that a solo trip?

*Amy*, yay for almost having your schedule, I'm SOO excited!! It was great seeing you check in also! I just know this next time is gonna be it for you, girl!

*Krissy*, your FET is coming up nice and fast!! I can't wait for your BFP! :thumbup:

*booger*, good for you cloth diapering! I wish I was more patient like that, but these days I'm all about convenience. I never even considered it. Sounds like the package you got is a great one... very good score on finding that, and especially since the seller gave you all those extra tips! What a sweet lady to type all that up for you!

*BabyW*, sounds like you're getting everything in order! Your July 4th sounds fun! 

*Jen*, you're doing so great! You never could've predicted the little issues your baby girl is having, but like everyone else said, sounds like your attitude about it is really great. Because of what you're doing, she'll end up being just fine and get to live a normal life.:flower:

Hi to everyone else!! I think I replied to all the most recent posts...

AFM, I'm just excited to have a 3-day weekend coming up! We'll probably be taking the boat out for the 4th to watch fireworks from out there. Keeps us from having to go, find parking, walk all over the place through crowds trying to find a place to settle down, etc. Although there are a ton of boats on the water too, so it does take forever to get back off the water! But at least I won't be lugging my heavy belly through hoards of people in the heat! Other than that, on Friday we might have a little get-together by the pool with friends since we're off work.


----------



## beaglemom

Jealous of everyone with long weekends. The holiday falls on a Sat so the bank doesn't close on Friday. But I don't mind because it creates a float day I can use anytime during the year. And I normally don't have big plans for the 4th.

Oh I just got some attitude from my boss about my dog. I originally said 3:30 then I changed it to 3 when the vet called. And he just had this tone. I put in so much effort at this place & no complaints. Watch the bankers come & go as they please while I work through lunches or come in early for my appts just to save my PTO. I do not need his shit. I also got an email request to change all 8 loans packages I got together yesterday. Forwarded him the email so he would know. Then he says to me at 9:45 if it would be done by 10 when the email came at 915. I said are you kidding? Then he got all defensive like I was being a smart ass. 45 min is not even close to enough time for all that. I am so done today. He is on vacqation the rest of the week...so good riddance to him!


----------



## ERosePW

Ugh, beagle, so sorry you're getting slack from the guy. My manager is a dog lover and she lost her beloved lab a few years back and called me crying to tell me that she'd be working at home for a few days, she was so heartbroken. So luckily, if I ever have anything pop up with my dog, she's the first to understand if I need to be out or take off early. I feel super fortunate to have such a good relationship with my manager. I know you must get SO peeved when yours pulls this crap on you, so I'm sorry you're dealing w/that. :nope:


----------



## JCM

Lady, you can take macrobid. I had a couple utis while pregnant actually. Then I got one after I got home from the hospital so macrobid is safe for breastfeeding too. I'm very prone to them...lucky me. A heating pad on your belly helps along with cranberry juice and lots of water. 

Oh beagle I'm the same as you. I love my little dogs so much (I think too much) and I thought how is a baby going to fit into everything (including my bed lol). We all fit just fine and the dogs love her so much. Sometimes I have DH or my mom take her and bottle feed or cuddle with her so I can have extra time cuddling with my dogs. Right now I'm holding a sleeping baby and they are both in my lap. Haha 9 pounds of baby and 25 pounds of dog and I'm still comfy! 

Thanks for all of the positive vibes on my baby's butt! Lol I can't believe a surgeon is making her a new hole. It still blows my mind. Someone asked if it bothers her. It really doesn't. She's never cried while we do it but if you think about it that's all she knows since she's been out of me. To tell you the truth she always looked kind of relieved to get some help with getting poop out. That's what keeps me so determined about it all. If I'm helping her, I can put the fact that I'm shoving objects up my child's rectum out of my mind. My husband is great at doing it so quickly. He's a surgeon though so he kind of just puts the dr hat on and does it. In the hospital the dilation things were tiny. Now they are 7,8,9 millimeters. This week we are getting the next 3 sizes up and that's where we will stay I think. The first time I did it I cried. In front of the surgeon, DH, a nurse, and a scribe in a tiny room. It was awful!

I can't believe it's July 4th this weekend! I should believe it with the 112 degree weather over here and the crazy monsoon dust storms. Last night was so scary. Lightening and thunder every 5-10 seconds and the loudest wind I've ever heard!


----------



## beaglemom

I ment to also say so strange everyone seems to be having a heat wave. We are actually getting some storms & cooler weather...so 90s instead of 100+. It feels nice. Should be a nice weekend.

I don't know what the deal is with my boss sometimes. Sometimes he's great & then others it is just like please stop dumping on me. I don't think he knows how to properly address his stress sources. He has a dog but it is not the same as how I am with mine.

I really hope my dogs like the baby. It makes me nervous but they are gentle dogs...just a bit routine & like things to be the way they are. So I hope for an easy adjustment. The other issue is I know my mom will want to be with me after the baby is born but one of her dogs constantly starts things with my dogs & I just don't want that around him & also don't want my dogs to relate the baby to the stress of my mom's dog. That will be a tough conversation.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy yeah for getting the show on the road!

Beagle the nursery sounds great. I have a friend who cloth diapered, I will say it is a big commitment and I applaud anyone willing to do it. I agree that disposable is easier with a NB since they grow so fast and you will literally be changing them 10x/day. I love getting a good deal and how awesome this woman gave you advice...skipping mistakes as you learn the ropes will make it so much easier!

Hi Terri hope you're doing well!

Beagle I hope the pup is ok!

Terri I am really mostly belly...I'm carrying like I am having a boy. I was so much wider with Jack. Trust me when I say they know I am prego, and the looks on their faces are priceless...I just figure these are miserable people who feel entitled. I got relief from the chiropractor yesterday. I had trigger points up and down my spine into my neck, and hips. I left feeling less tight, able to breathe, no spasms and really feeling so much better. For you prego ladies keep this in mind as there is no reason to be this uncomfortable, massage, chiro, acupuncture all help. 

Do you ladies remember the fire I had next door to us back in Jan? Well the house still stands, hasn't been demolished yet and the permit process is taking forever. The head of the bldg dept is away until July 8th, and all I can think about is me coming home after major surgery with a newborn and a house being demolished next to me with contaminated air. Our neighbor was an eccentric hoarder and never threw anything out. He stopped using the toilet and used buckets instead. He is 88yrs old and in assisted living right now as he can no longer care for himself, (obvi). All of that organic/inorganic material has been decomposing for 50yrs and now the home is over run with rodents despite exterminators laying traps. The attic was never boarded shut so they go from the trees into the attic and back. The family has assured us the contractor is ready to go once permits have been issued, so all of the neighbors are pressing the town to get the process moving to the point of just needing a signature on the permits...or to see if someone can sign off in the meantime. The Holiday week isn't helping as I'm sure they are closed Friday, but this has become so absurd...6mos and all they have done was shut off utilities, exterminate and clean up the property. My nanny doesn't want to be in our house when the demo happens and neither do I. I am trying to explain to the town that we will all have to relocate during the day while this goes on and while I am just 1 person, I live immediately next door and will be coming home from a cs with a newborn...if anything happens to my child due to contaminated air there will be hell to pay. I guess I can go to my parents, but will it be safe to sleep there after they have been tearing stuff down all day??


----------



## MrsL4

ERosePW said:


> *Mrs L*, YAY for the great beta!! I'm going to move you to the Successes section on the front page. :thumbup: Can you remind me what date you found out, and how many dpt you were?
> 
> *Lady*, I dont think I've posted since your transfer, so I wanted to say congrats on being PUPO! I can't for your test, wuhu!! As for the UTI, yes, there are absolutely safe antib's for that, so no worries. In fact, I'm thinking this is a good sign for you... maybe your immune system is already depriving you and focusing all its energy on baby! :thumbup:
> 
> *beagle*, I'm so sorry about your pup. It is so hard, when we love our pets so much, to see them suffer. We can't help but worry about them when they are away from us and/or going through procedures like that. I'm glad he's through it and in recovery.
> 
> *terri*, loved seeing you check in! I always miss you when you're away. :winkwink: I bet your trip was fantastic. How was hubs? Did you guys get to enjoy it together, or did he drink until he annoyed you? :winkwink: Is he going with you to Canada too, or is that a solo trip?
> 
> *Amy*, yay for almost having your schedule, I'm SOO excited!! It was great seeing you check in also! I just know this next time is gonna be it for you, girl!
> 
> *Krissy*, your FET is coming up nice and fast!! I can't wait for your BFP! :thumbup:
> 
> *booger*, good for you cloth diapering! I wish I was more patient like that, but these days I'm all about convenience. I never even considered it. Sounds like the package you got is a great one... very good score on finding that, and especially since the seller gave you all those extra tips! What a sweet lady to type all that up for you!
> 
> *BabyW*, sounds like you're getting everything in order! Your July 4th sounds fun!
> 
> *Jen*, you're doing so great! You never could've predicted the little issues your baby girl is having, but like everyone else said, sounds like your attitude about it is really great. Because of what you're doing, she'll end up being just fine and get to live a normal life.:flower:
> 
> Hi to everyone else!! I think I replied to all the most recent posts...
> 
> AFM, I'm just excited to have a 3-day weekend coming up! We'll probably be taking the boat out for the 4th to watch fireworks from out there. Keeps us from having to go, find parking, walk all over the place through crowds trying to find a place to settle down, etc. Although there are a ton of boats on the water too, so it does take forever to get back off the water! But at least I won't be lugging my heavy belly through hoards of people in the heat! Other than that, on Friday we might have a little get-together by the pool with friends since we're off work.


ER - i had my first beta 9dp5dt, however i did POAS 8dp5dt and got a super faint line...in fact i thought it was a chemical


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> *Mrs L*, YAY for the great beta!! I'm going to move you to the Successes section on the front page. :thumbup: Can you remind me what date you found out, and how many dpt you were?
> 
> *Lady*, I dont think I've posted since your transfer, so I wanted to say congrats on being PUPO! I can't for your test, wuhu!! As for the UTI, yes, there are absolutely safe antib's for that, so no worries. In fact, I'm thinking this is a good sign for you... maybe your immune system is already depriving you and focusing all its energy on baby! :thumbup:
> 
> *beagle*, I'm so sorry about your pup. It is so hard, when we love our pets so much, to see them suffer. We can't help but worry about them when they are away from us and/or going through procedures like that. I'm glad he's through it and in recovery.
> 
> *terri*, loved seeing you check in! I always miss you when you're away. :winkwink: I bet your trip was fantastic. How was hubs? Did you guys get to enjoy it together, or did he drink until he annoyed you? :winkwink: Is he going with you to Canada too, or is that a solo trip?
> 
> *Amy*, yay for almost having your schedule, I'm SOO excited!! It was great seeing you check in also! I just know this next time is gonna be it for you, girl!
> 
> *Krissy*, your FET is coming up nice and fast!! I can't wait for your BFP! :thumbup:
> 
> *booger*, good for you cloth diapering! I wish I was more patient like that, but these days I'm all about convenience. I never even considered it. Sounds like the package you got is a great one... very good score on finding that, and especially since the seller gave you all those extra tips! What a sweet lady to type all that up for you!
> 
> *BabyW*, sounds like you're getting everything in order! Your July 4th sounds fun!
> 
> *Jen*, you're doing so great! You never could've predicted the little issues your baby girl is having, but like everyone else said, sounds like your attitude about it is really great. Because of what you're doing, she'll end up being just fine and get to live a normal life.:flower:
> 
> Hi to everyone else!! I think I replied to all the most recent posts...
> 
> AFM, I'm just excited to have a 3-day weekend coming up! We'll probably be taking the boat out for the 4th to watch fireworks from out there. Keeps us from having to go, find parking, walk all over the place through crowds trying to find a place to settle down, etc. Although there are a ton of boats on the water too, so it does take forever to get back off the water! But at least I won't be lugging my heavy belly through hoards of people in the heat! Other than that, on Friday we might have a little get-together by the pool with friends since we're off work.
> 
> 
> ER - i had my first beta 9dp5dt, however i did POAS 8dp5dt and got a super faint line...in fact i thought it was a chemicalClick to expand...


Congrats on the stellar beta!!


----------



## beaglemom

BW - I do remember that. So hectic for you. It just seems like there is so much going on. Maybe it feels that way because we are pregnant. But I told my husband it just feels like to me we are non stop these days & will not get a break for 18 years! LOL!


----------



## JCM

Ugh babywhisperer, that sounds like a nightmare! Are you having a scheduled CS? Or seeing how things go with labor? I'd probably stay at my parents even though I'd be annoyed about not being in my own house. 

Beagle, can your mom find a place for her dog? You do not want that stress! My two dogs play fight and they get loud but the baby doesn't seem to mind. She's probably used to it from hearing it nonstop while inside me. Lol I bet your dogs will be ok. Beagles are pretty go with the flow dogs. My dogs are chihuahua mix so very territorial usually but they just love this baby. I really think dogs can tell the baby is apart of you. My dogs like my stepkids just fine but not like they love my baby. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Ugh babywhisperer, that sounds like a nightmare! Are you having a scheduled CS? Or seeing how things go with labor? I'd probably stay at my parents even though I'd be annoyed about not being in my own house.
> 
> Beagle, can your mom find a place for her dog? You do not want that stress! My two dogs play fight and they get loud but the baby doesn't seem to mind. She's probably used to it from hearing it nonstop while inside me. Lol I bet your dogs will be ok. Beagles are pretty go with the flow dogs. My dogs are chihuahua mix so very territorial usually but they just love this baby. I really think dogs can tell the baby is apart of you. My dogs like my stepkids just fine but not like they love my baby. It's pretty cool.

She is still breech so a scheduled cs.


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - I too have heard that a UTI can be a sign of pregnancy, especially for someone that is prone to them. I have gotten them occasionally in the past and was also prescribed Macrobid. I also think I've taken amoxicillin too, but it's been years since I've had one so I can't remember for sure. But if you feel it's just coming on, start jugging down Cranberry juice and I swear it will help. It's something about the acidity killing the bacteria in the bladder, but why cranberry juice and not any other acidic juice, I'm not sure. It works though.

Terri - I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated after my D&C because I wasn't temping but I think I was later than usual because AF arrived about 5 days later than normal. This has happened both cycles since the D&C. I've also read this is common in women who have just had a D&C. So I'm betting you're still gonna ovulate, just a little later than usual.

Beagle - I'm glad your pup is ok and that it wasn't anything major. I hope he recovers quickly though. I understand how you feel about your dogs. I just adore my dog. I seriously LOOOVE her so much. Hee hee. I would be SOO heartbroken if something happened to her. So I get it :) P.S. Sorry your boss is being such as ass!!

Speaking of dogs... How's FUN doing Terri??

Erin - Thank you for your optimism :) I need it lol. I'm so nervous this time. I have so many fears that I didn't have last time, I'm not sure exactly why either. Last time I was excited and nervous, this time I'm excited and nervous but mostly scared.

AFM - I just got back from the RE and everything went well with the SHG. No scarring or anything left over from the D&C. I had a good number of resting follicles that he thinks I'll respond similarly to last time (hopefully). I stop my BCP on the 7/12 and have my baseline appointment on 7/16 (starting meds that day too). Egg retrieval expected to be the 7/26 or 7/27 and transfer to be on 8/01 or 8/02. I'm officially getting close :)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Amy! I think we'll take today off and then bed tomorrow night and Thursday night. That's the best chance I have before I leave. 

Beagle-I didn't mention it, but I'm glad your dog is ok. And they know about the baby so when he arrives everybody will be ready. I agree with BabyW about having your mom's dog go to daycare or boarding while she's visiting. You don't need that nonsense and if something happens to any of the pups, it's just one more thing to deal with. It'll work out, no matter what, but as a pregnant woman, you win so do what you want. And sorry your boss is being a jerk. He definitely has mood swings. Hee hee. 

Amy-I feel scared too and I'm not even close and have done this a million times. It'll work this time for sure. I just know it and have faith. Fun started training yesterday. Well, we were supposed to start. They cancelled it because no one signed up. I called my bestie and we made dinner plans (French! Ooh la la!). Then they called back and said someone signed up. I bailed and my hubs wasn't going to be home in time, so he can take him next week and start practicing with him. We love him and we missed him while we were on vacation. 

BabyW-yikes on the neighbor's house. I am sure you will figure out what to do in the upcoming weeks. After all these weeks, why should you have to leave because of that stupid hoarder? Ugh. I totally feel for you. 

ERose-vacation was awesome and yes, my husband let loose, but there wasn't much else going on, so I didn't mind and just took it in stride. If he doesn't want to believe that he is partly the problem and maybe drinking can hinder things, he doesn't care. I'm almost at the point of ambivalence and was imagining never having to go to a family resort again, so, it is what it is. I still don't plan on going to a family resort other than Disney World/land, so I think I win either way. Ha! My kids can get married and do the all-inclusive thing. My retirement/fun money is not so that they can live high on the hog and be let down when they are married and poor. Snobby, but true.


----------



## kfs1

LadySosa - Congratulations on the transfer!! I felt pretty normal after mine as well so I have my fingers crossed for you! Ugh - I'm sorry about the UTI. How annoying!!! So, will you be at the condo through the 4th? I'm sooooo jealous.

Babyw - I'm right there with you. Doing too much on the weekends really takes its toll. I always feel fine when I'm moving around and stuff but then feel like I've run a marathon the next day! Are you allowed to work from home full-time? I think that sounds like a good idea rather than commuting so far every day. I drive an hour to work every day so I'm going to ask my doctor the same thing next week. I can't believe that about your neighbors house!! That's ridiculous. I hope it gets taken care of soon.

Beagle - I'm glad that you're dog is doing OK. Poor little pup. So, is your shower this weekend???

JCM - It's so great to hear from you. I'm sorry that you're having to deal with so much stress with your daughter but it sounds like you and your DH are handling it very well. You sound like an amazing mom to me! Ugh - and breastfeeding is the thing that I'm the most nervous about. Any tips????

Terri - I'm so happy that you had such a great trip! I finally got the bubble wrap and boxes to send out my present to you. :) When do you think you'll be back in town from Canada? I'll wait to send so that you're home.

Amy - Love the new profile pic. Gorgeous! :) Congratulations on starting up again!!! Can't wait to hear about your progress.

Booger - Congrats on finishing the nursery! Wow - I can't wait to everything put together. I'm sure it will be beautiful with all of your handmade furniture and everything. And kudos to you for trying the cloth diapers!

Krissy - Less than a week to go! In the meantime, enjoy this holiday weekend!

Mrs. L - Congratulations on the great beta! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound.

Erose - Glad to hear that you're doing well. Going out on the boat sounds wonderful to me!!! :)

I'm sorry that I haven't checked in in a while. This past week has been absolutely crazy. My mom & grandma came up and we had my mom's surprise birthday party and the double shower for my sister and me. Both parties were so great. The shower was beautiful but it was outside and it rained all day and was unseasonably cold so I felt bad for our guests. :/ Anyway, I am so absolutely blessed to have such great friends and family. My house is FILLED with gifts. I was truly overwhelmed.

So, my good friend had her first IUI last week. Her clinic did 2 IUIs - one right before she ovulated and the other the day of - 2 days in a row. Has anyone ever heard of that? Sounds like a great thing to me! I really hope it works for her - her beta is 7/8.

Stupid question for everyone: What do newborns typically sleep in in the summer? Is it just a onesie and the swaddle? I've been reading a lot about not wanting them to be overheated and everything. Also, how many receiving blankets do you typically need? I got a ton of them at the shower and am thinking of exchanging them.

Not sure what's going on this weekend. We were invited upstate for the weekend but it's about a 4-hour drive and my doctor advised against it so I don't think I'll be going. I told my DH that he can go if he wants, though, so I might just be hangin' by myself this weekend.


----------



## Babywhisperer

terripeachy said:


> Thanks Amy! I think we'll take today off and then bed tomorrow night and Thursday night. That's the best chance I have before I leave.
> 
> Beagle-I didn't mention it, but I'm glad your dog is ok. And they know about the baby so when he arrives everybody will be ready. I agree with BabyW about having your mom's dog go to daycare or boarding while she's visiting. You don't need that nonsense and if something happens to any of the pups, it's just one more thing to deal with. It'll work out, no matter what, but as a pregnant woman, you win so do what you want. And sorry your boss is being a jerk. He definitely has mood swings. Hee hee.
> 
> Amy-I feel scared too and I'm not even close and have done this a million times. It'll work this time for sure. I just know it and have faith. Fun started training yesterday. Well, we were supposed to start. They cancelled it because no one signed up. I called my bestie and we made dinner plans (French! Ooh la la!). Then they called back and said someone signed up. I bailed and my hubs wasn't going to be home in time, so he can take him next week and start practicing with him. We love him and we missed him while we were on vacation.
> 
> BabyW-yikes on the neighbor's house. I am sure you will figure out what to do in the upcoming weeks. After all these weeks, why should you have to leave because of that stupid hoarder? Ugh. I totally feel for you.
> 
> ERose-vacation was awesome and yes, my husband let loose, but there wasn't much else going on, so I didn't mind and just took it in stride. If he doesn't want to believe that he is partly the problem and maybe drinking can hinder things, he doesn't care. I'm almost at the point of ambivalence and was imagining never having to go to a family resort again, so, it is what it is. I still don't plan on going to a family resort other than Disney World/land, so I think I win either way. Ha! My kids can get married and do the all-inclusive thing. My retirement/fun money is not so that they can live high on the hog and be let down when they are married and poor. Snobby, but true.

It's such a sad and frustrating situation. Before the fire we had the fire and police dept at his house to check on him as he kept people at arms length. They were appalled at his living conditions and social services has been involved but there is nothing they can do, even if he is a danger to himself and others. 4 days after they were at the house the fire happened. He has been living there since 1956, was a former Olympian, but no children and he was almost a shut-in. Land by us goes for a premium so after it's demolished he could get as much as 500k for just his 40x100 parcel...which will help offset the cost of his assisted living facility. His nieces and nephew have tried to move things along but they all live out of state and he is such a difficult person to deal with. I've tried to be understanding and patient knowing how hard this sitch is, my Mom has even become involved in helping him and his sister find the assisted living facility since the sister also had a fire since she was a hoarder. Stay with my parents while it isn't ideal, might be our only option. Jack doesn't sleep well in places he is unfamiliar with so I guess he could sleep with me in my old room in a queen sized bed and we can put the baby in the crib in the guestroom or vice versa if we can get him to sleep in my parents crib. This whole thing is just not what I want to be thinking about. Good news is the painter is coming to do the ceiling in the nursery so we will be able to set up the crib and move in the furniture. Yeah!!! I can't believe we will have the nursery done about 2.5 weeks before I'm due...talk about getting down to the wire. When it's all done I will post pics. I have my 1st monitoring session today along with growth scan and internal check. I hope baby girl is gaining nicely and that's I am not dilated/effaced much. I want her to stay put until at least the end of my 37th week. My friend's cs is tomorrow!! She is so excited!


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I have heard of the back to back IUIs. My fertility clinic said no real statistics to support it. But honestly, I feel like every shot is a chance, so why not? I think it depends on the issue, too. With my husband's low count, I don't think it would have been a good idea. Good luck to her. I hope it works. I always hope the smaller procedures work for people even though they didn't work for me.

I have heard onsies are good for new borns. My baby will be a fall baby, so I plan to have some of those sleepers with the open bottom...helps with changings & the umbilical cord. They may have some thin ones for summer time. Glad your shower went well despite the rain.

Terri - glad Fun is doing well. Good luck with training.

Amy - do you plan to do PGS this time?

My dog seems to be doing really well. He has to wear the dumb cone so he doesn't lick at the incision. But we take it off when we are home. He was happy to be home & so anxious to eat. He is very food driven & he had not eatten since 6 the night before. I gave him 1/2 cup of food 3 times at about an hour apart. He scarfed it down & no sickness from the meds afterwards. I am lucky to have pretty resilient dogs. We had the lump tested but I am sure it will come back as nothing. He slept pretty hard last night.

I am just going to have to tell my mom about the dogs. Her other dog may be fine. She usually torments my cats, but she is half deaf now, so she may not bother them. I am not as worried about the baby as I am my dogs associating that stress with the baby. And my mom's dog is territorial. So who knows how she will act to my dogs when my mom holds the baby. it is just a tough conversation. She wants to be with me & I would like her there...but just can't have her dog there. Maybe I can get her set up with my vet for boarding since it is right around the corner from my house. Or she can just set up in a hotel nearby. I just wish she lived closer.

My boss is gone the rest of the week! Thank god I get a small break. Oh & I heard the new banker talking to him about if it was ok for him to take off Fri. My boss was like yeh no big deal, Sarah will be here. I don't care either way. But I just don't appreciate getting crap while someone else can do whatever. And all it is is my boss being AFRAID of being here alone. Good luck the last quarter. I plan to make NO CONTACT while on leave.

Oh & my shower is not until the 18th.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I return on the 13th of July, so just mail it whenever. I have to take 2-3 weeks of BCP anyway, so it's seriously no rush. I put my clothes together last night, checked my bike over, and I think I'm all set. There are stores in Canada so if I need something, I can just buy it up there, but I don't think I will. I'll have to get some cash and that's probably the last thing I'll need. Hope you enjoy your weekend, whatever you decide to do.

Amy-Love your new picture. You are so pretty.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Wow, lots going on this morning! Terri - your trip sounds amazing! I hope the weather is nice for you on your bike. What an adventure! 

Amy - I second Terri's comment - you are gorgeous! Love the new pic! Thanks for the tips on the UTI. I'm hoping it could mean I'm preggo, I have my fingers crossed. It seems only normal to be nervous, anxious, scared! You've been through a lot. Wow, transfer is right around the corner!! It'll be here before you know it!

Kfs - the shower/bday party sounds like so much fun! Sorry it rained on you, but I bet it was still a great day of celebration. Wow - you are so close! Just another month to go!

BabyW- sorry about your neighbor, that is a sad situation. Bummer that you have to think about crashing at your parents and interrupting everyday life with a newborn!

Beagle - so glad your dog is fine. I totally know what you mean about loving your dogs like a child. Our pup is the light of our lives and it's hard to imagine another being sharing our love. But, he will be demoted when the baby comes! Not too much tho (he'll still get the bed). :) Yay for a boss-free week! That is like vacation! 

Afm, yesterday was kind of crazy. The UTI pain got worse and worse throughout the day, and by noon I couldn't focus on work. Every time I peed I wanted to scream and cry. And I kept almost peeing my pants. And there was major blood when I peed! I told my nurse and she recommended I get to an urgent care facility. Luckily there is one just down the street from my work, so I went over there. They saw me pretty quickly, had me pee in a cup, and said yep, lots of bacteria in there. So they gave me Cipro antibiotic and another med to stop the constant need to pee. I took the first ones last night and then another dose this morning and I am already feeling better. Those UTIs come on fast, but luckily once you treat them, they go away fast too! So that is a relief to be feeling better this morning. I was worried about the impact on the little embie - hopefully it's still there!

We are headed back to the condo tonight. We were there last weekend Thurs-Sun, and now this weekend we'll be there till Sun too. My parents will join us on Saturday. We're slowly but surely getting everything set up. We ordered some things online that should be waiting for our arrival (OR has no sales tax, so we get everything shipped there!) - an area rug, headboards, side table for our outdoor area. I'm excited!

Anyone heard from Sars lately? I know she had her Italy trip in June, but I'd assumed she'd be back by now...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy, love the pic!! pretty mama!

Beagle glad the pup is doing well. I always feel bad for dogs wearing those cones, but it's for the best.

Kfs, yes back-to-back IUI is common, my RE doesn't do them though. As far as what NBs sleep in, it depends on your house. We keep the house 68/70 depending on the day....that may change once I am done since I run very hot at night while prego. The sleep gowns with open bottom are great since they sleep curled up, you can add socks, but we always swaddle since it keeps them feeling secure. I use the muslin swaddles which are basically like cheese cloth, so thin. I also use the Swaddle Me's which are velcro when they start busting their arms free of the receiving blanket swaddles these work great. And we keep their head covered with a think hat. They have been inside for 9mos at our body temp, they like to be warm. The sleep gowns are really great though since the open bottom makes changes super easy. I've always kept Jack on the warm side as a baby since they sleep better.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Wow, lots going on this morning! Terri - your trip sounds amazing! I hope the weather is nice for you on your bike. What an adventure!
> 
> Amy - I second Terri's comment - you are gorgeous! Love the new pic! Thanks for the tips on the UTI. I'm hoping it could mean I'm preggo, I have my fingers crossed. It seems only normal to be nervous, anxious, scared! You've been through a lot. Wow, transfer is right around the corner!! It'll be here before you know it!
> 
> Kfs - the shower/bday party sounds like so much fun! Sorry it rained on you, but I bet it was still a great day of celebration. Wow - you are so close! Just another month to go!
> 
> BabyW- sorry about your neighbor, that is a sad situation. Bummer that you have to think about crashing at your parents and interrupting everyday life with a newborn!
> 
> Beagle - so glad your dog is fine. I totally know what you mean about loving your dogs like a child. Our pup is the light of our lives and it's hard to imagine another being sharing our love. But, he will be demoted when the baby comes! Not too much tho (he'll still get the bed). :) Yay for a boss-free week! That is like vacation!
> 
> Afm, yesterday was kind of crazy. The UTI pain got worse and worse throughout the day, and by noon I couldn't focus on work. Every time I peed I wanted to scream and cry. And I kept almost peeing my pants. And there was major blood when I peed! I told my nurse and she recommended I get to an urgent care facility. Luckily there is one just down the street from my work, so I went over there. They saw me pretty quickly, had me pee in a cup, and said yep, lots of bacteria in there. So they gave me Cipro antibiotic and another med to stop the constant need to pee. I took the first ones last night and then another dose this morning and I am already feeling better. Those UTIs come on fast, but luckily once you treat them, they go away fast too! So that is a relief to be feeling better this morning. I was worried about the impact on the little embie - hopefully it's still there!
> 
> We are headed back to the condo tonight. We were there last weekend Thurs-Sun, and now this weekend we'll be there till Sun too. My parents will join us on Saturday. We're slowly but surely getting everything set up. We ordered some things online that should be waiting for our arrival (OR has no sales tax, so we get everything shipped there!) - an area rug, headboards, side table for our outdoor area. I'm excited!
> 
> Anyone heard from Sars lately? I know she had her Italy trip in June, but I'd assumed she'd be back by now...

So sorry about the UTI! Sounds painful, I've only had it once but it was awful. The bacteria reproduces really fast so antibiotics can kill it in 24hrs usually. Enjoy the condo and feel better!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - I plan to keep the pups in the bed too...but we will see how it goes. I do not plan to have the baby in the bed at all if possible. I have seen my sister do this & she never fully broke the habit. I do not want a toddler always crawling in my bed. But some people do the family sleep I think it's called. it is just not something I want to do.

I just got my Graco Travel Lite. I am so excited about this. Technically it is from my mom. But I bought it since she hates shopping. It is the one thing I was truly set on from the beginning so I am happy to finally have it. We will use it in our room & it is easy ro move from room to room & travel. The larger pack n plays are too big for this. We will get one for travel, but really wanted this one for the travel + bassinet piece.


----------



## JCM

Kfs, use the nipple cream (lanolin) right from the start! If you need help at anytime use those lactation ladies. They can be a bit pushy sometimes so don't be afraid to tell them to chill. Also, there is absolutely nothing wrong with formula if your boobs need a break. People will make you feel like formula is the devil and it will make you cry. Don't let anyone push you around! Lol or call me and I'll put them in their place! Latching the baby on can be tricky. Sometimes I still get a bad latch and it makes me sore. Cracked and bleeding g nipples are uncomfortable so keep using the cream! 

Charli doesn't care much for swaddling. She likes her hands out and moves around. I put her in those footie sleepers and my house is at 75 degrees. I like the sleepers because her feet stay warm. I'd have a couple of those in case your baby doesn't like swaddling and you still need them to be warm at night. I use all of. T receiving blankets. I even took a bunch from the hospital. Keep them. You don't realize how much they get spit up on, pooped on or peed on. I use a new one every single day and laundry is the last thing on my mind these days. Much easier to throw a bunch in at the end of the week or when someone comes over to hold the baby. 

Oh, and I will say if your mother wants to come stay the night with you, LET HER. That and a prescription of jack Newman nipple cream have saved my life. Oh, and giant maxi pads. Lol


----------



## Amy1976

WOW GUYS!! Thanks for all the really nice comments about my pic!! I actually feel a little bashful now hee hee. Why is it so hard for women to accept compliments? Or maybe it's just me, I don't know lol. My husband is actually very complimentary towards me and it's fine when it's from him but if anyone else compliments me I get all awkward haha. I actually just chopped off all my hair this past weekend. Ok chopped off is an exaggeration, but I did cut a good 5 or 6 inches off the length. It's just too hot for all that hair right now. See now I'm rambling. Awkward lol.

kfs1 - I'm sorry the weather sucked for your shower, but it sounds like it was really lovely and that you made out pretty well :)

Beaglemom - Yes I am definitely doing PGS this time. I even told them that I didn't care if I only had one embryo left to test after 5 days, I was not transferring another embryo that may not be normal. I just can't go through all that a third time.

LadySosa - I'm so glad you got your UTI checked out and that you got relief so quickly. Have you decided when or if you're going to test? Or are you going to wait until your beta?

Speaking of the family bed. I had been thinking about when was a good time/age to stop allowing the baby in the bed. Never allow it? 6 months? 12 months? Because like Beaglemom said, once it becomes a habit, its so hard to break them of it. Also I have friends who have allowed it for waaaay too long and it has totally effected their sex life (not to mention it was a big issue in their marriage counseling sessions). So I asked DH what age he thought a baby should no longer be allowed in the bed... and he said, I don't know, like 3-years old.................. you should have seen my face lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - I think you will be so happy & feel a lot more reassured after PGS.

As far as sleeping, I don't think I will NEVER sleep with the baby, but I am going to try hard to avoid it. Just me. Like I said, between my mom & sister, my nephews stayed way too long. Even now I think my 7 yr old still does it. My mom even wants us to sleep with her. I went to the beach & she was upset I was sleeping in the other bed (it was just me & her). I think as they are older it is fine for scary dreams or cuddling every once in a while, but I would say 3-6 months max. But again, that is just me. Some people like the family sleeping & ween their kids off. I just don't want any part of it. Plus my dogs are already used to being in the bed every night. Adding a baby would just be hectic. I know I could break them of the habit, but they are dogs. It is easy to kick them out. A kid is different.

We were up & down all night with the foster dog we are keeping for a week. It was awful. She was restless & whining & we couldn't tell if the cats had her attention or what. I am hoping she will be better tonight. Or maybe we do a long walk before sundown. If by the weekend she hasn't calmed down, I am going to have to have someone else take her which may mean boarding. I would hate doing it on a holiday weekend after making the commitment, but I cannot go all next week like this. Usually there is anxiety the first night...new place & smells. I really hope that is it.

Today my husband is having lunch with my SIL from out of town. I bailed. Once of us has to go home anyways at lunch to let out my dogs since poor cone dog can't use the dog door. And I just really didn't want to go through it. Get this, the sister who is only 2 hrs away opted to not come have lunch with her dad. But instead her daughter is coming. So yet again someone else brings her kids to see their gradfather & she hasn't made the trip to see him in YEARS.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> WOW GUYS!! Thanks for all the really nice comments about my pic!! I actually feel a little bashful now hee hee. Why is it so hard for women to accept compliments? Or maybe it's just me, I don't know lol. My husband is actually very complimentary towards me and it's fine when it's from him but if anyone else compliments me I get all awkward haha. I actually just chopped off all my hair this past weekend. Ok chopped off is an exaggeration, but I did cut a good 5 or 6 inches off the length. It's just too hot for all that hair right now. See now I'm rambling. Awkward lol.
> 
> kfs1 - I'm sorry the weather sucked for your shower, but it sounds like it was really lovely and that you made out pretty well :)
> 
> Beaglemom - Yes I am definitely doing PGS this time. I even told them that I didn't care if I only had one embryo left to test after 5 days, I was not transferring another embryo that may not be normal. I just can't go through all that a third time.
> 
> LadySosa - I'm so glad you got your UTI checked out and that you got relief so quickly. Have you decided when or if you're going to test? Or are you going to wait until your beta?
> 
> Speaking of the family bed. I had been thinking about when was a good time/age to stop allowing the baby in the bed. Never allow it? 6 months? 12 months? Because like Beaglemom said, once it becomes a habit, its so hard to break them of it. Also I have friends who have allowed it for waaaay too long and it has totally effected their sex life (not to mention it was a big issue in their marriage counseling sessions). So I asked DH what age he thought a baby should no longer be allowed in the bed... and he said, I don't know, like 3-years old.................. you should have seen my face lol.

3YRS!!!! That's hilarious...just give them one night where the baby/toddler sleeps perpendicular and you make the letter 'H' as they slowly push their feet into dh's back...that's what happened to us on vacay when Jack woke up one night crying and scared b/c the room wasn't familiar to him. And not to mention babies are little space heaters! Jack radiates heat which makes it hard to sleep with him. 

So appt went well. Baby is moving from breech up and down to quasi transverse, like on a diagonal. I am still a fingertip dilated but cervix is high and long. He mentioned that if my water breaks I need to get to hospital asap since there is a risk of the cord coming out first. They did the strep test and some monitoring, so far so good.

Now, someone needs to talk me off a ledge re: my brother and SIL. Father's day weekend I had my MIL's graduation and lunch. Dh worked all day on Father's Day so I was quite busy with Jack. I forgot to text my brother Happy Father's day. I was with him the weekend before and told him IN PERSON to have a good Father's Day. He called my Mom and said that I never texted him and how he extends himself and I NEVER extend myself. **warning I'm about to go off* I can't even explain how offended I am right now. I gave them my old Macbook, completely refurbished, newest OS and I included the Airport Express so they had wireless...I could have gotten a lot for this and put it towards my new laptop, but their PC was not reliable. I have given them bags of clothes for my nephew and my brother never acknowledged it and it took my SIL a week and just sent a text. This was the first time she has texted me my entire pregnancy. We have asked them numerous times to come down and visit and they say they'll discuss it, but she puts a stop to it b/c she doesn't want to clean. She works 3 days a week as a nurse, my brother stays at home. I drove down to them on a Sunday during my fertility treatment since I had an appt in the city. I stayed 3 hrs to see them and my nephew and turned around and got home at 3pm. But I never extend myself. I work full time, commute back and forth to the city via 6 trains a day, I cook, clean, food shop and have no time to myself and only weekends to see my son for more than an hour. My SIL doesn't do any of that and only works 3 days a week, I forget to text my brother and I'm vilified by him and my Mom. My SIL can blow off my baby shower, never text me during my pregnancy and gets an eternal pass?? I am so offended. Forgetting 1 text has negated all we do. Dh has given my brother countless hours of advice regarding his workman's comp trial and my brother doesn't take any of it b/c he knows better. The standard by which I am judged compared to them is absurd and offensive. I'm beyond fed up.


----------



## beaglemom

BW - our family lives seem so similar. Once my sister gave me the silent treatment. She never returned my texts anyways, so I never knew until she told me. Our family is full of inconsiderate people. I am going to try hard to focus on my BBQ & not worry about all of them. We tend to spend so much of our time running after them we don't enjoy ourselves. The only thing I know is you have to do what is right for you. I wish my husband would get that regarding his sisters. But he is still always trying to make everyone happy & keep peace instead of being happy himself.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry I can't be of help on the family matters, but I'll be reading over vacation and I'll see you when I come back on the 13th. 

LadySosa/MrsL, hope all goes well with your upcoming appointments. 

Take care!


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - If it were me, I'd e-mail him and tell him exactly how you feel. And if your mom is in the mix, cc her as well. This will just eat at you if you don't. For some reason I'm held to a much higher standard than anyone else in my family as well. I'm always the one doing for everyone else and my three brothers are always allowed the "well you know how they are" excuse. Totally not fair. I've had situations like yours happen and I didn't say anything and it ate at me for a LONG time. I was totally offended and started to withdrawal from everyone as a result, which started even more drama. My brothers can drop off the radar for months and everyone just assumes they're busy, no biggie. Ugh. Family dynamics are a TRIP!!!


Terri - Have a great time on your trip. Stay safe!!


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies, Phew. I've read every post from while I was gone but I'm not going to try to respond to them all. Sorry for being so MIA. 

The few days before we left for Switzerland and Italy were the days we moved offices for work and had tons of mandatory training. And we had very limited internet access most of the trip.

We got home late Tuesday night and I was sitting at my desk at work 8:30 Wednesday. I was so exhausted last night I went to bed at 8:30. The trip was awesome but it is good to be home and reunited with Fen. Our friends, who have a 4.5 year old and 21-month-old, watched Fen and he did awesome with the kids. The little girl is devastated he went home. They were best buds.

I think I did finally pop a little bit while away. Baby is moving a ton and the hubs was able to feel it one night while we were away. It was awesome.

We got some super exciting news the day we got home. My BIL and SIL, who have been doing fertility treatments for almost four years, are pregnant. She is 12 weeks with a little boy!!! They decided to try IVF after we had such success. I'm thrilled we'll have cousins so close in age.

MrsL: Congrats on the awesome BETAs!

LadySosa: Congrats on being PUPO and being in your condo. UTIs are super common in pregnancy, so hopefully it is a good sign. Are you going to test?

Jen: I'm so sorry to hear about Charli but it sounds like you guys are doing everything right for her.

BabyW: That's awful you're still dealing with all of this with your neighbor's house. I remember the fire. Hope the little lady stays put a bit longer. I second Amy with saying something or it will eat away at you.

Booger: I'm so excited you're cloth diapering! I really want to but hubs is not on board and no daycares in our area will do it. If you need any resources PM me and I'll send you some great sites.

Booger: Glad to hear that your pup made it through his surgery good and he's feeling better.

Amy: You do look awesome in that photo! I'm so thrilled for you to be getting started again. Hopefully the PGS can give you guys some peace of mind going forward.

KFS: Glad your shower went well despite the weather and that you felt so loved!

Terri: Enjoy your trip to Canada.

Hi to everyone else! Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a good Fourth! So I broke down and tested on Sat morning which would've been 9dp5dt and it was a BFN. Tried another test today and same thing. My beta is in the morning but I am fully expecting the bad news in the afternoon. Ugh. So bummed and frustrated. I just don't get it. What else can I do??


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone had a good Fourth! So I broke down and tested on Sat morning which would've been 9dp5dt and it was a BFN. Tried another test today and same thing. My beta is in the morning but I am fully expecting the bad news in the afternoon. Ugh. So bummed and frustrated. I just don't get it. What else can I do??

Sorry, Lady. But you still have a shot. Hoping the beta will have a different result for you.


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - :hugs: Sorry about the HPTs, but FXed you just have naturally low HCG (it took me 6 weeks to get a +HPT with DD) and that today gives you better results! Best of luck on the beta!

AFM - Tomorrow is transfer day! Can't believe it's here already!


----------



## ERosePW

Lady, I'm so sorry for the BFNs, I know exactly how those feel. But I agree with the others, that you still have a chance w/ your beta. I've read stories of girls getting BFNs the morning of, and being totally surprised with a pos beta. Remind me... didn't you end up doing PGS this time around?

Krissy, super excited for your transfer! I know you are so excited!! Can't wait!


----------



## ERosePW

So I had an interesting weekend... on Thurs night, I was feeling really crampy, but just decided to go to bed and figured it would pass. But Fri was just as bad, and I had sporadic tightening of the belly. I figured it was probably Braxton Hicks, but by 4pm on Fri, it was happening almost constantly, so I started to worry. We went to the hospital, and they hooked me up to a monitor and said I was having contractions one after another (way too early). My urine sample showed I was dehydrated (even though I drink lots of water!), so they gave me an IV of fluids thinking maybe that was causing the contractions. That helped... it spaced them out much more. So since my cervix wasn't dilated and the swab came back normal, they let me go home and said to double my water intake, and if it happens again, at more than 6 contractions per hour, to come back. I still had a lot of contractions over the weekend, on and off, and got really uncomfortable at times, but not to a point where I felt I should get to the hospital again. I called my doc this morning because they said to follow up with him, so I'll see him tomorrow morning. They said same as hospital... if I have more than 6 per hour, to go back to hosp, as they may want to put me on some meds that stop the contractions. It was interesting to say the least... I'm still having some today, so just watching the clock to make sure they are spread out enough.


----------



## booger76

Lady - Hang in there!!! I'm still hoping for a positive beta tomorrow! :hugs:

Good luck with transfer, Krissy!

ERose - I hope your little one stays tucked up tight in there for a while longer. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - that is pretty crazy/scary. I am glad everything seems to be ok & you have an appt set up. Hopefully he has no plans in moving out anytime soon!

I feel like I am getting way more paranoid now than I ever was. Sometimes he moves around & then sometimes I go forever not feeling him. I hook up the doppler & he is still strong in there. I think I am just getting paranoid & crazy. I also keep thinking I am not as big as other people I follow on IG or youtube...again I think I am being crazy. I think he is getting ready to grow though because I feel a lot happening & not very comfortable when I lay down to sleep. I am trying to sleep on my side because they say it is better...but my back is the only thing that feels good. But they say laying on your back is a bad thing.


----------



## KrissyB

Erose - That stinks... but try not to worry too much about it. My sister actually hit a very similar condition much earlier on (she was only about 26 weeks or something). And while it wasn't fun, and required a bit of medical intervention - she never dilated so they didn't have to take the baby early, and he is an extremely healthy little boy (now about to turn three). Hang in there and make sure to take care of yourself and try not to stress.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa: Here's hoping you get surprised by your beta. Sending you hugs.

Erin: Glad everything seems to be OK. But that had to be scary. It sounds like your doctors have things under control. Are the contractions painful like regular ones? Good luck and keep us posted.

Beagle: I definitely have those thoughts. Everyone keeps commenting on how small I am and while baby measured right on target at my last U/S. I do keep wondering/worrying. I think it's normal.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sars, glad you had an awesome trip and what exciting news about your BIL/SIL!! It must feel great that your success helped them move to IVF.

Lady, you are not out yet. Take a deep breath and know that it's not a question of IF it will happen, but WHEN it will happen. 

Thanks for all of your advice ladies. I tore my Mom a new one for her part in this. It was my brother's bday on Friday and called him and guess what....no issues! He was happy to hear from me, told me about his plans...and I realized what my Mom said was more her doing. She wanted to throw a dagger at me and be spiteful b/c I was sounding off about something my brother was doing that would hurt his legal case and she didn't want to hear it and decided to turn around and point the finger at me for something...she defends my brother at the cost of hurting me. She is the queen of guilt and I called her out on it. I simply asked what she was looking to achieve by saying what she said since clearly it wasn't an issue with my brother. She had no response and I said that in the future if she doesn't like what we are saying about my brother and actions he is taking that could have serious, detrimental long term effects on his legal outcome she should tell me she doesn't want to hear it. To turn it around and make it about me and something so trivial as a text was hurtful and childish. To say I never extend myself is a joke. I have gone above and beyond anything they have done and to say otherwise will only hurt the relationship...whether they said it or my Mom. I can't try any harder to go and see them and my nephew. We get waved off since she doesn't want to clean to make the house presentable. What's funny to me is how dh and I work more than they do and still manage to clean our home weekly...an hour or 2 here and there makes it more manageable...they've allowed things to pile up out of laziness and procrastination and as a result I never see my nephew. It's maddening. It also makes me concerned about how we will see them going forward since we will have 2 kids making car trips more difficult. The last time she was here was Christmas. It makes me sad.

I hope everyone had a great long weekend! We tapered our plans thankfully. Thurs we had a bbq, Fri a lobster dinner at our club...but we didn't stay long as we sat outdoors and I became an all-u-can-eat buffet for bugs. I swear I am a magnet on a good day, but when prego I get eaten alive. The veins in my wrists are bulging with blood, twice their normal thickness and that's where the bugs attacked. I wrapped my arms in a pashmina, but then it was my scalp, my ankles...I tried swatting them and realized that to onlookers I must look like I have some neurological disorder, hands flailing this way and that. It was such a beautiful night despite that though. Sat we went out to my in-laws and it was the usual booze fest but dh was fairly well behaved since I was cramping a lot and he had to chase after Jack all day. I'm also losing my mucus plug slowly. I lost a lot on Thursday and it's been more gradual ever since. I am not too concerned as it's normal, it can regenerate, and might have been as a result of the pelvic exam the day before. Baby is rotating on an axis. If my pelvic bone was high noon, her head moves from 4 to 8 o'clock. Doesn't seem like she can make the full 180 degree rotation. The nursery is done!!! All furniture is in, rug down, but not sure it's big enough, may return it for next size up. I am mad about one thing though...to install 2 light fixtures our electrician is trying to charge us $550. The wires were in the wall for the sconce so that was easy, the ceiling required them to go into the attic and run wires since the ceiling never had a fixture. All said they guy was here 2 hrs. I am in the wrong business if this is what he thinks he will be getting paid for that work. I called him to discuss b/c if that's what he thinks he is owed it will be the last time he will step foot in this house.

***update since trying to post this, electrician claims difficulty drilling thru plaster and sheet rock for ceiling fixture. They sent 2 electricians that charge $125/each, and this was not a 2 man job. I told him I got another estimate for $350 and he said he will accept that but to call the other electrician next time and then call him when the other botches the job. No, that's not shady at all...to be able to cut $200 from the job just like that. Absurd.


----------



## Babywhisperer

KrissyB said:


> Lady - :hugs: Sorry about the HPTs, but FXed you just have naturally low HCG (it took me 6 weeks to get a +HPT with DD) and that today gives you better results! Best of luck on the beta!
> 
> AFM - Tomorrow is transfer day! Can't believe it's here already!

Woohoo transfer time!! You must be so excited!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> So I had an interesting weekend... on Thurs night, I was feeling really crampy, but just decided to go to bed and figured it would pass. But Fri was just as bad, and I had sporadic tightening of the belly. I figured it was probably Braxton Hicks, but by 4pm on Fri, it was happening almost constantly, so I started to worry. We went to the hospital, and they hooked me up to a monitor and said I was having contractions one after another (way too early). My urine sample showed I was dehydrated (even though I drink lots of water!), so they gave me an IV of fluids thinking maybe that was causing the contractions. That helped... it spaced them out much more. So since my cervix wasn't dilated and the swab came back normal, they let me go home and said to double my water intake, and if it happens again, at more than 6 contractions per hour, to come back. I still had a lot of contractions over the weekend, on and off, and got really uncomfortable at times, but not to a point where I felt I should get to the hospital again. I called my doc this morning because they said to follow up with him, so I'll see him tomorrow morning. They said same as hospital... if I have more than 6 per hour, to go back to hosp, as they may want to put me on some meds that stop the contractions. It was interesting to say the least... I'm still having some today, so just watching the clock to make sure they are spread out enough.

Try drinking some prune juice or OJ which had potassium and pickles, the salt helps replenish what we eliminate from peeing all day. It's what athletes swear by. Just water isn't enough to replenish electrolytes. Sometimes I cramp like that and I eat some fruit and it helps.


----------



## sars930

Good luck on your transfer Krissy!


----------



## LadySosa

My nurse called this afternoon and the negative was confirmed. Argh. Trying to stay positive but it's so disheartening. Oh well, wine, pizza and the Bachelorette is in order tonight. 

Krissy- good luck tmro! Excited for you! 

Erin- yikes! That is scary. Glad it seems to be nothing too serious.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> My nurse called this afternoon and the negative was confirmed. Argh. Trying to stay positive but it's so disheartening. Oh well, wine, pizza and the Bachelorette is in order tonight.
> 
> Krissy- good luck tmro! Excited for you!
> 
> Erin- yikes! That is scary. Glad it seems to be nothing too serious.

Lady - so sorry about your negative. I know you are so frustrated. Considering you did PGS, I would be tempted to have the dr do additional testing on you before any more transfers. Granted PGS is not a guarantee, but It is just strange this didn't work. But you do what feels right. I hope you enjoyed your splurge last night :)


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - :hugs: Sorry for the BFN, enjoy a night to take care of yourself and indulge though! I echo what beagle said. Did your RE have any suggestions on why this might not be working or ideas on better ways to proceed besides the old try and try again?


----------



## booger76

Oh, Lady! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lady I'm so sorry. I know you're bummed out, but don't lose faith. I agree with the other ladies that it's worth having the WTF meeting with the Dr since you did PGS. It will happen, believe that!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Lady, dangit, I'm so sorry! My heart goes out to you since I had two failed cycles as well, and I know the frustration and emotion. I do agree with the other girls that a convo with your RE is in order and maybe additional testing on you. One of the things that my RE did before trying my 3rd cycle was a diagnostic hysteroscopy to make sure there wasn't something in my uterus preventing implantation, such as polyps or tissue that didn't have blood flow. Have you had anything like that done before?


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - I am so so sorry. I was actually really surprised when you said your test was negative, I wasn't expecting that at all. I agree with everyone else. I definitely think more tests are in order. You don't want to keep transferring perfectly good embryos when there could be something else going on.

Erin - How very scary!! I certainly hope you are feeling better and getting back to normal!!

Krissy - Good luck today!!


----------



## KrissyB

Transfer was a success! I go for an official beta test on the 21st unless I get a +HPT before then :D


----------



## JCM

Hugs, Lady. So sorry about this. I'm totally bummed for you? What's next? 

Hi everyone!!

Beagle I was small until 30 weeks and the BAM! I was huge and people started asking if there were two in there. Plus I got the "oh wow look at you, any day now..." Lol stupid people. 

Erin, how was your appointment? I hope you didn't get bed rest like me! 

AFM, I got cleared yesterday before 6 weeks! Everything is back to normal in there! I can work out, swim and take baths and sex is allowed. Lol DH is pleased. I'm like "uhhh I'm too tired for that. Take the night shift feelings and then we can talk." Haha!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Hugs, Lady. So sorry about this. I'm totally bummed for you? What's next?
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Beagle I was small until 30 weeks and the BAM! I was huge and people started asking if there were two in there. Plus I got the "oh wow look at you, any day now..." Lol stupid people.
> 
> Erin, how was your appointment? I hope you didn't get bed rest like me!
> 
> AFM, I got cleared yesterday before 6 weeks! Everything is back to normal in there! I can work out, swim and take baths and sex is allowed. Lol DH is pleased. I'm like "uhhh I'm too tired for that. Take the night shift feelings and then we can talk." Haha!

Today I am wearing a smaller shirt so I feel bigger. But at least for the most part I am only gaining in my mid section...belly, thighs, & rear. But those had some extra baggage before baby. Today at lunch I went to Hardees & all I wanted to order was a chicken strip combo & 2 hot dogs. So weird. But instead I just got one of the large thickburger combos. After eating it I felt like I could still eat something. it just sucks a little because I don't have cravings or desires so it is so hard to find something to eat when you don't really want anything but still so hungry. I keep feeling hungry right before bed so I need to figure out a cook snack to have at night.


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck Krissy!

Lady - again so sorry. I agree with Erin...maybe getting a look inside will help. I had to have a polyp removed myself which delayed my IVF cycle. My cycle was full of delays! The good news there is some of that stuff is covered by insurance. The waiting & delays are so tough...but you will be happy you did. You have some healthy embryos waiting for you.


----------



## sars930

Oh Lady, hugs. I am so sorry.:hugs: I hope you poured yourself a big glass of wine. I just don't get it. I agree a talk with your RE is in order. Do you have an appointment scheduled?

Krissy, Congrats on a great transfer. Good luck during the wait!

BabyW: My husband and I do feel really good that we motivated them to try IVF. Beforehand my SIL said she felt she couldn't go through it again after 5-6 IUIs that didn't work. We always just wanted them to give it a shot so they'd know. Apparently, she had to stim for 40 days because she wasn't responding to the medicine. I can't imagine that. It's a little boy, not sure if I said that. My other BIL/SIL have one girl and one boy. My niece informed she is praying both babies are boys so she stays the only girl! That stinker. I was feeling strongly boy but now feeling more girl, as is my husband. Time will tell.

AFM: I had my monthly check up today and all looked good. Baby's heart rate was in the high 140s and baby was moving like crazy. I did bring up some soreness I've had after working out but the doctor said it is just round ligament pain. She told me not to be surprised if I feel a "knife in vagina" pain if I continue to stay active. Sounds fun! LOL

Now that we are settled in after vacation, I'm ready to start checking things off my baby list. We are visiting another day care tomorrow, one that has incredibly flexible tuition plans. All of the other centers we've visited are just flat full-time for infants. The director told us they have a lot of parents that work in law enforcement and medicine so they offer flexible rates. My in-laws have offered to watch the baby one day a week but all the places we've visited so far would make me pay for 5 days. Child care is like another mortgage.


----------



## MrsL4

Lady-
I'm so sorry to hear that. Dang, I would want a huge glass of wine too. I hope you are able to talk w DH and your MD and get a plan together, or at least review and discuss the past two. Regardless, take the time you need now.... For you. We will all be mothers in some way...... but that doesn't mean this pathway doesn't suck.


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks ladies. I was thinking the same thing. I don't want to keep transferring good quality embryos if there is something inside of me that is making them fail, then they go to waste. We have an appointment with our doc next Tuesday. My nurse was so sad for me, she is a sweetheart. I almost felt like I was reassuring her. Ha! Since I tested over the weekend I was expecting that call. We've got 2 more embryos left. Firstly I'd like to understand why they are failing, then we'll prob just transfer the last two in one go. 

On a lighter note, I had a final round interview this morning for an HR job with the city! It went really well and I really like the folks I'd be working with! So I should be hearing back this week. Fingers crossed. If I get the job, then the transition in insurance could be a little tricky, but at least I know gov't insurance is usually the best. I'm feeling a little guilty since my boss is being much nicer and accommodating all my appointments. But I know it's only a matter of time before she 'goes off her meds' as DH says and falls into her BAD moods. So we shall see. It would be a good move for me, and much less of a commute!


----------



## beaglemom

Sars - I think you are holding out on gender, right? Just wanted to tell you my boy is measuring around 140 or higher on my doppler...so if anyone says, don't get stuck on the heartbeat detemining gender. I would need full time day care, so not really worried about that. I have 2 I want to look at & then choose between those. I do not want a whole drawn out thing. One is recommended by a friend, so I feel good about it & think it will be the one based on that & close to my work so I could go there at lunch if I want. The other big thing I just started looking in to is pediatrician. So stressful for me.

Lady - I hope you get the new job. Maybe if the timing works out & your personal situation, you can take some time off in between to relax during the next transfer.


----------



## MrsL4

lady - sounds like you have a good plan, and glad you can talk with your doc. good luck with the possible new job! less commute is a biiig deal to me, and of course, enjoying your coworkers

had 6 week ultrasound today - saw yolk sac, gestational sac, baby, and just a little flicker of the heart.....we weren't able to measure it though. of course i was happy during the ultrasound, but now i am wondering if the heart rate was fast enough?! it was hard to see the flicker, so i don't know. all i gotta say is.....i am always worried about the next test, then it happens and i get good news, and i worry about the next one! I'm trying to let all that worry go!


----------



## kfs1

Ladysosa - *sigh* I'm so sorry and surprised to hear your news. I really thought this was going to be it for you. I hope you're doing ok and that you and your doctor can come up with a game plan at your next appt. Hang in there girl. It WILL happen for you. 

But congratulations on the possible new job! Sounds like it could be just what you need.


----------



## kfs1

Krissy - congratulations on the successful transfer! Can't wait to hear your progress.

MrsL - I would tell you not to worry but I was the same way in the beginning. That said, I'm sure everything is just fine. When's your next appt?

Erin - yikes - what a scare you had. how are you feeling? Hope all is OK.

Sars - I hear you about daycare. It's riiiiiidiculous.

Hi everyone else! Glad to hear that everyone's doing well. Had an appt today. Baby's head is down but still a ways to go. My feet are huge and I've been having more pressure but other than that, feeling good. :)


----------



## sars930

Lady: I'm glad you have a plan of attack. I hope you can get some answers. This must be so frustrating. Congrats on the interview going so well! It sounds like a great opportunity.

Beagle: Yup we are waiting until baby arrives to find out the sex. I haven't bought much into the heart rate thing. We've only toured two other centers. One closes at 5:30, which is too early for us, and the other is $250 a week. I really like it but that's a lot of money. I'd suggest you get yourself on the list at the places you like sooner rather than later. All of the centers I've contacted have praised me for calling now because they said if I waited much longer I'd have a lot less options. Most of the places I've called only have 8 infant slots.

Mrs. L.: Congrats on a great first scan! I 100% know what you mean about worrying about the next step before the current one is even done. I will tell you I've finally started to relax a bit.


----------



## JCM

I kind of lost my appetite at the end but I'd find myself eating yogurt before bed if I got hungry. Also, bananas because they helped with my heartburn and acid reflux. Plus helped with leg cramps! I gained weight after my ivf round so I was about 7 or 8 pounds heavier than usual. Then I gained 30 pounds. Same as you though, stomach, thighs and butt. Plus my feet were so swollen along with my hands and face. I stayed swollen until the second week after I had her. My feet hurt so bad! I don't know if you plan on breast feeding but I'm back down to my pre pregnancy weight already. A couple more pounds and I'll be my usual weight. I think it's the breast feeding that did it. Week three after I had been breastfeeding is when I got SO hungry and super thirsty. It's like my second trimester all over again! Except without nausea and heartburn! I just got cleared yesterday to work out, wear tampons, swim, take baths and....sex. I'm like ok let's just do one thing at a time here! Lol! I still have some spotting here and there but not too bad. Every time I pump my uterus contracts a little more and I get some bleeding back for a couple of hours. My stomach should be completely down at anytime now. I'm so excited to wear my normal clothes! It's like a whole new wardrobe to me. 

Breastfeeding is kicking my butt. Pumping is so time consuming. I'm trying to wean off the formula and just strictly give her breast milk once my supply is a little higher. I'm so nervous she will go back to not gaining weight but I have noticed I'm getting a couple more ounces per day this last week so I'm building up a stash of milk for my freezer. It's nice having the ability to do bottles when I want my mom or DH to feed her and I can get some sleep. Then I can also bring out the boob to comfort nurse her sometimes too. I guess I'm lucky I don't have a picky baby! She really is a good girl. She's in her swing sleeping while I finish pumping my boobs and it's 1am. I. Exhausted but she is the sweetest thing to ever happen to me.


----------



## juliejoy

hey friends iam also begginning my ivf cycle,i just started microgynon pills yesterday. I dont know what to expect


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls, sorry i have been mia- between work and family b days life has been go go go. I just caught up on my reading.....

Lady - I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs. It will happen but i can inderstand the frustration. You are definitely doing the right thing touching base with your dr. Hang in there sweetie, it will be worth it soon. Congrats on the great interview!! Cant wait for your update!


----------



## jkb11

Krissy -congrats on a successful transfer!!

Mrs l- congrats on the ultrasound!! Im in the same boat as you. Always worried about the next step but, definitely enjoy this victory. Even if it was a slower HR chances are it was just getting started! :) so happy for you.

Erin-so glad you got hydrated and lil one is staying put for now! Im sure the heat isnt helping.


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - Congrats on the great scan! If your doc or nurse didn't say anything about the heartbeat I wouldn't worry. The heartbeat starts off slow and then peaks later on in pregnancy.

Did anyone else have a lot of cramps the same day as/the day after a transfer? I'm surprised how crampy I've been already, and keep flip flopping if I think it's a good thing or a bad thing lol


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy look at cramping as a good thing. you should be implanting & that is a good thing to feel.

Mrs L - the worry won't stop! I'm sorry :) I did have a great few weeks feeling really good & now my worry is back. Also I had a horrible dream there was a car wreck in front of me & the cars pushed up against me & the belly. But I am trying to be calm.

Jen - I plan to pump also from the beginning. I want my husband to be able to do some feedings for bonding & relief. Also I need to get used to it for when I get back to work.

Sars - I am def planning some visits soon...I just don't plan to look any further than I already have unless they have no space. My baby won't be in daycare until at least January. I went to one early on & she said to come back around mid/late summer to get on the list.

Also for anyone planning daycare, check in to your benefits & see if they offer a flex spending account for dependent care. I am able to contribute $5,000 a year which is more than half what I plan to spend. Benefits are the money is not taxed. But you have to be sure to use it or you lose it. Depending on the type of account, I am able to get the full amount available on Jan 1. Then it is taken out of my pay through the year. Basically you just do reimbursement forms to be paid back. it is a great benefit if your employer offers it. Also check your spouse plan. I plan to go on my husband's insurance in 2016. But I still plan to do the flex at my job. His job doesn't offer it that I have seen.

Oh & my daycares are running around $170 a week.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,

Krissy - cramping can be a good sign! I felt major cramping immediately after my first try. But I didn't feel anything after the second try. So I'm not really a good adviseo, lol!

Beagle - yes dependent care FSA is a great thing! We use the medical FSA and it reduces our taxable income which is always welcome. Just be aware that the $5k max is per household, so if your husband's work does offer it, you would still only be able to contribute $5k total between the two of you. It is smart to take advantage of that!


----------



## MrsL4

Krissy I had cramping after transfer and it continued a week after my bfp. Totally freaked me out. I never thought ab my uterus growing and changing so fast, so I didn't realize that's a normal thing. I've always associated cramps w the wicked witch!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

*Lady *- I'm glad to hear that your follow-up with your RE is so soon. You're taking this all in stride so well. :thumbup: I hope your doc can help provide some answers and has a plan in place on how to move forward. And good luck on the new job front!!! That's awesome. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

*Beagle* - I'm glad to see you mention the FSA. We have that option available to us as well and I need to look into getting it set up. Actually, I'll have to figure out the whole insurance thing here soon anyway. We each have our own plans as that's been cheaper but once baby is here, we'll need to switch to a family plan. Too much to think about!

*Krissy* - Hooray for transfer! Try not to worry about the cramping - easier said than done, I know. It is what it is at this point. Hopefully, it's just your little embryo already burrowing in tight. :hugs:

*jkb* - Hi! Good to hear from you! Hopefully, you're still feeling well even if you're busy.
[
*JCM* - Hooray for getting the all clear!!! You're doing so well. I bet it feels nice to be getting back to (new) normal. I'm hoping I can do the same - it's been hard to see my body go all out whack. I know it's for a good reason but that doesn't make it any easier. Wish I could be one of those women who are all "I love my pregnant body" but that is not where I am at right now! My weight is all going to my thighs - ugh. It's not fun.

*sars* - I am glad you guys had a nice trip to Italy! Sounds so lovely. I need to start looking into child care. It's another thing that seems so overwhelming. My options are very limited living in a small town. There is a lady who does it out of her house right down the street from me that is my first choice - guess I just need to get her contact information and check it out. I've had a bit of round ligament pain too - it's almost always on my left side near my groin. It's not fun! Are you still running? I've been getting out a few mornings a week - super slow and definitely some walk breaks now and then but it feels so good to move.

*kfs* - Hey there! Glad to hear you're still feeling good! Can't wait for this group of babies coming up - you, BabyWhisperer, and ERose are all so close! 

*MrsL4* - Congrats on the great first scan - as everyone else had said - try not to stress. They do start out slow and then speed up. I'm sure it's all good in there.

*Amy* _ I never got to tell you how cute your new picture is. Adorbs! I'm so happy you are moving along again in this next cycle. I am so hopeful for you.

*BabyWhisperer* - Good to hear you had a nice 4th and that you were able to scale back your plans a bit. Bugs are the worst! We went for a walk the other night down by the river and I got swarmed. It was terrible - actually had to start running to get away from them. Glad to hear baby girl is turning in there. Not too long to go!!!

*Terri* - Hope your trip is going well!

*ERose* - How are you feeling?? How did your appointment go?

Hello to anyone I might have missed!

Things are going well here. We had our big anatomy scan last week and things look great. Baby girl was moving all around and we confirmed that we are, in fact, having a girl. It was so cool to see the heart, brain, other organs and bones. Kind of amazing, really. I think it made DH excited finally.

We have been working hard on getting the nursery ready (painting furniture). The changing table DH made turned out so well. Once it's all finished (one more coat of paint to go), I'll try to post a picture. I began a registry on Amazon. We've also been trying to figure out a name. It's so hard! Way harder than I imagined. Right now I'm leaning heavily towards Hazel or June but I just can't decide. So much presssure! :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - yes we are in the same boat on insurance. Both on our own plans. I decided to go with my husband. It is cheaper but a higher deductible. We both have high deductible health savings account plans which we really like. So I will take the extra money we are saving & dump it in to the savings account. Those kinds of accounts roll over each year. With insurance, child care, & peds...just so much to think about. I am with you on the body thing. Some days I do like it...mostly when I am home with my husband. I keep my shirt pulled up to see the baby kick. But other times I just feel yuck. I feel like it isn't my body at all. I am nervous about 3rd tri. I feel so tired & slow as it is now & I am not really that big yet. I feel bad for my husband because he works so hard & then does almost everything at home. but I do try to do what I can. Pretty soon I won't be able to bend over in to the washing maching machine!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I think Hazel is a really pretty name :)


----------



## sars930

Good morning ladies!

Krissy, hope your little one is burrowing in and getting cozy.

KFS, Good to hear from you. I can't believe how close you are getting! You're full term. We're going to have so many cute squishy babies soon.

Booger, Some days I feel great about my body. Others not so much. I've found a lot comes down to clothes. I gained some weight during IVF so I'm not sure of my exact starting point. But I think I'm up about 14 pounds and seeing numbers I've never seen. Just telling myself it is for a very good cause =) I've only run a little in the last month. I partially detached a toenail (long story) before we left on our trip and I couldn't wear closed toe shoes. I hiked and walked a lot while we were away but no runs. I got two short ones over the weekend I had to cut off due to side cramping. It's been awful and humid all week so it hasn't really felt safe to run. I should just get on my treadmill. But our basement doesn't have AC and it isn't much better down there. Congrats on a great scan! I'm so impressed by your hubby building all that.

Jen, It sounds like you're doing an awesome job mama! And congrats on dropping the weight so fast you give me hope =)

Beagle, We'll be doing mid-January, early February too. I'm out for the full 12 weeks and hubby is going to stay home two weeks when I go back too. Perhaps the day cares are more competitive here. They're definitely way more expensive! I'm jealous. My favorite for three days a week would be $210. Most of them have been $250-260. I visited one yesterday I liked that is $206 a week but it is the furthest from my house.
Have you tried going for a walk at night? I find the days I don't get any exercise I feel much more sluggish and just pregnant.

You're right about the child care deductions. It is a great perk. My company just started offering it along with FSAs this year. On the health insurance front something to think about, my company offers different rates for single, two and family. So, it has been cheaper for my husband and I to stay separate and each meet our deductible. Our Aetna rep actually suggested I put the baby's on DH's plan so I have a lower deductible for future kiddos.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> I kind of lost my appetite at the end but I'd find myself eating yogurt before bed if I got hungry. Also, bananas because they helped with my heartburn and acid reflux. Plus helped with leg cramps! I gained weight after my ivf round so I was about 7 or 8 pounds heavier than usual. Then I gained 30 pounds. Same as you though, stomach, thighs and butt. Plus my feet were so swollen along with my hands and face. I stayed swollen until the second week after I had her. My feet hurt so bad! I don't know if you plan on breast feeding but I'm back down to my pre pregnancy weight already. A couple more pounds and I'll be my usual weight. I think it's the breast feeding that did it. Week three after I had been breastfeeding is when I got SO hungry and super thirsty. It's like my second trimester all over again! Except without nausea and heartburn! I just got cleared yesterday to work out, wear tampons, swim, take baths and....sex. I'm like ok let's just do one thing at a time here! Lol! I still have some spotting here and there but not too bad. Every time I pump my uterus contracts a little more and I get some bleeding back for a couple of hours. My stomach should be completely down at anytime now. I'm so excited to wear my normal clothes! It's like a whole new wardrobe to me.
> 
> Breastfeeding is kicking my butt. Pumping is so time consuming. I'm trying to wean off the formula and just strictly give her breast milk once my supply is a little higher. I'm so nervous she will go back to not gaining weight but I have noticed I'm getting a couple more ounces per day this last week so I'm building up a stash of milk for my freezer. It's nice having the ability to do bottles when I want my mom or DH to feed her and I can get some sleep. Then I can also bring out the boob to comfort nurse her sometimes too. I guess I'm lucky I don't have a picky baby! She really is a good girl. She's in her swing sleeping while I finish pumping my boobs and it's 1am. I. Exhausted but she is the sweetest thing to ever happen to me.

I'm jealous on all fronts here!! Back to pre prego weight! Baby takes a bottle and the boob! Your supply will increase the more you nurse/pump. Drink tons of water, make sure you're eating enough, oatmeal is a good one to have for breakfast, and there is a tea that helps build supply. Enjoy every minute b/c it will be a year in the blink of an eye. So happy things are going so smoothly for you.

Lady the job sounds promising! I hope you get it and leave that toxic environment behind. When someone shows you who they are you should believe them the 1st time. I hope the meeting w/ the Dr reveals the issue and a solution so you can move forward.

Mrs L so happy the scan went well! Don't stress, you are over 1 major hump with heartbeat, sac and yolk. Trust that all will be as it should be.

Sars, I hear you on the daycare issue. Our nanny will be getting 2800/mo for 5 days 10hrs a day, and then add a part time 2yr olds program for Jack this Winter and you're looking at the cost of college tuition. It's bananas....but I figure it will be hard for 4 more years and then we will get a raise so to speak.

Krissy happy to hear all went well!!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Booger, good to hear from you! So glad everything's coming along smoothly and that your nursery is almost done. I LOVE the name Hazel. Adorable.

BabyW - yikes! That is pricey. What made you choose an in-house nanny over a daycare? Is she from the States? DH and I talk about that alot, which route. Of course he wants to bring his nanny from back in the day over from Guatemala to be a live-in nanny. Not sure about that for a couple reasons (visa, also, I'm hesitant to have someone else living in our house).

Mrs. L - glad the scan went well!

Krissy - hang in there! I know the tww is tough! Remind me, when is your beta?

Jkb - good to hear from you!! How are you feeling?

Sars - a torn toe nail sounds so painful. Ouch! I hope its growing out. I agree on the evening walks, I'm not preggo of course but we couldn't do without our evening walks. Just a bit of exercise, fresh air and conversation with the DH do wonders.

Afm, woke up this morning to af and MAJOR cramps. Ugh! My nurse told me it'd be coming as soon as I go off the meds, so its not a surprise. And man, I was cranky yesterday. I know I am starting my period when I get cranky and anxious. Sometimes the anxiety just takes over and I feel nervous, uneasy and stressed about the silliest things. Hoping my mood will improve over the next couple days.

Also facebook is not doing me any favors. Seeing other preggo ladies and beautiful babies sometimes makes me sad. I'm just scared I'm never going to be able to have a child. And I feel bad because I know DH wants kids so bad, we both wanted to have a big family. And now I can't even give him one. Ok, tearing up here! Get it together! Haha.

I'm still waiting anxiously about news of the other job. Apparently I was one of just three finalists, so at least the odds aren't bad. I keep checking my phone - they wanted to get this search closed out this week...so hopefully I will know one way or the other soon!

Anyways, hope everyone has a great day. Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## ERosePW

Lady, try not to worry! I KNOW from experience its way easier said than done, because I've totally been there. I'd just sit there sometimes thinking about how DH would really feel if it came down to not having kids at all, and that thought killed me. But each and every single time that thought entered my mind, I pushed it out immediately and continued to persevere. I never lost faith, and when we PGS'd our last embryos and only one came back good, I never once let myself think that little embie wasn't gonna work. It will happen for you!!!:flower:

Well, my contractions continue on and off, and doc said it's likely to continue all the way up to the end. He said if they become more painful, or perfectly spaced, to give him a call or go back to hosp. But he wants me to lay on my side and drink water for an hour to see if they go away. He knows I work at home on Fridays, so he suggested I start working at home 2-3 days/week now. So my boss and I decided I'll do Wed and Fri now, and whenever I feel I need another day, she said to just email her. I get cabin fever if I'm at home too often, so I was happy for the 3rd day to just be at my own discretion.

As for child care, we'll be doing full time. I've chosen a Primrose School, and OMG, I love it! I toured the place, and I'm VERY pleased with how the place is run. The infant room is only 8 infants at a time, so I am on a wait list, but our name is first on the list, and we don't need it until 11/30, so they seem to think a spot will open. It's about $255/week. But all child care centers where I live/work are between $240-250/week.

I got my leave squared away, so that's a relief. I'm doing the 8 wks of short-term disability (c-section) paid at 100%, and then I'm using 4 wks PTO, and then taking 4 wks unpaid. So 16 wks total. It's funny because I was only planning on 12 wks so I wouldn't have any unpaid, but my boss kept asking me if I was SURE I didn't feel like I need more. So she's the one who got me thinking. So in the end, I did a quick peek at our finances and decided another 4 wks would be nice so that I don't have to go back to work until after Thanksgiving. My whole family is coming to ME for Thanksgiving this year! I was SO excited! Even my little sis who just had a baby will be coming. So it was nice to extend my leave past the holiday. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and girls, I totally hear ya on the body thing... Some days I feel okay, maybe depending on what I wear I guess...? Other days, I feel so gross. I, too, have gained mostly in my thighs and butt. I put on about 35 lbs pretty quick, during 1st and 2nd tri. Interestingly though, I seem to have plateaued there.... I haven't seen the scale move much at all in about 3 weeks, which was alarming at first, but then I realized I'm not eating as much anymore either (get full VERY fast nowadays). So while baby is gaining weight, perhaps I'm not putting on more fat, and they're just sorta canceling each other out. Should I be concerned at all? Doc didn't seem to be, but he's pretty laid back about everything...


----------



## beaglemom

Lady I know it is so hard, but I truly believe you just need some more tests from your dr. You have good embryos waiting for you. And as soon as you are pregnant, all the bad thoughts go away. You remember your struggle, but the pain is replaced by the amazing little one growing inside you.

So funny story...I have a work friend who did fertility treatments with no success but then had a surprise positive. Her daughter is 4. She just stopped me in the hall & said she may be pregnant which will make her totally freak. She has an IUD not 100% for birth control...she also uses it to lighten & control her periods. Anyways it has been expired for a couple of months. She didn't think much of it, but after telling her dr about her sex frequency & the spotting she is having, they are sending her for an u/s tomorrow. And she recommended getting a pregnancy test. So now she is buying one at lunch. She is on the fense on another baby. They are settled & happy for now. Also she is older...like 43...and her pregnancy was really tough. So I was just laughing at her about it. I said well you got a surprise once...maybe again. And she was just asking her husband a week or so ago if they are really finished or not because she wants surgery to help her with her painful periods & issues.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin that is great about the leave. I only have 2 weeks of PTO left & 1 has to be used for my first week of leave. As I get closer, I may decide to take my other week before the due date. As long as I make it to Oct, I am fine because I have 12 weeks & my PTO will start back over in January.

You guys are making me feel so good about my daycare rates.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Booger, good to hear from you! So glad everything's coming along smoothly and that your nursery is almost done. I LOVE the name Hazel. Adorable.
> 
> BabyW - yikes! That is pricey. What made you choose an in-house nanny over a daycare? Is she from the States? DH and I talk about that alot, which route. Of course he wants to bring his nanny from back in the day over from Guatemala to be a live-in nanny. Not sure about that for a couple reasons (visa, also, I'm hesitant to have someone else living in our house).
> 
> Mrs. L - glad the scan went well!
> 
> Krissy - hang in there! I know the tww is tough! Remind me, when is your beta?
> 
> Jkb - good to hear from you!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Sars - a torn toe nail sounds so painful. Ouch! I hope its growing out. I agree on the evening walks, I'm not preggo of course but we couldn't do without our evening walks. Just a bit of exercise, fresh air and conversation with the DH do wonders.
> 
> Afm, woke up this morning to af and MAJOR cramps. Ugh! My nurse told me it'd be coming as soon as I go off the meds, so its not a surprise. And man, I was cranky yesterday. I know I am starting my period when I get cranky and anxious. Sometimes the anxiety just takes over and I feel nervous, uneasy and stressed about the silliest things. Hoping my mood will improve over the next couple days.
> 
> Also facebook is not doing me any favors. Seeing other preggo ladies and beautiful babies sometimes makes me sad. I'm just scared I'm never going to be able to have a child. And I feel bad because I know DH wants kids so bad, we both wanted to have a big family. And now I can't even give him one. Ok, tearing up here! Get it together! Haha.
> 
> I'm still waiting anxiously about news of the other job. Apparently I was one of just three finalists, so at least the odds aren't bad. I keep checking my phone - they wanted to get this search closed out this week...so hopefully I will know one way or the other soon!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone has a great day. Any fun plans for the weekend?

I felt more comfortable with a Nanny for a few reasons...no racing to drop off and pick up b/c of my hours...I leave earlier than they open and barely make it back for when they close. I work on commission and can't afford to get sick. The nanny came highly recommended and lives 15min away so no issues in bad weather. She absolutely adores Jack and we trust her implicitly. She does his laundry, and ours if we leave it in washer/dryer, empties dishwasher, and the one-on-one attention has really made Jack thrive. She teaches him so much and constantly takes him for walks, goes to the park, and interacts with the other toddlers on our block for play dates every week. Daycares around our area are 1500/mo and up so for 2 kids the Nanny is about the same. She is American and really just the sweetest and easy going woman. Only thing I would have done differently is a live -in but a friend told me they have to leave annually b/c their visa expires unless you get an illegal which as my husband as an attorney would not be in the cards.


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - Official is July 21st - soooo far away lol. Best of luck with the job interviews and try to keep hanging in there with TTC stuff :hugs:

LOL My daycare rates are more than $250/week and again, it's the norm of this area (Northern VA). It costs a fortune.


----------



## MrsL4

when did y'all start looking into daycares? it is crazy how quickly things fill up....even for newborn photography! we have a photographer here that fills up so fast, you gotta book in the first trimester! 

thankfully my parents are very close and my mom wants to take care of the baby, but i feel bad that she will do that everyday.....im thinking maybe a 2-3 days a week daycare, once the baby is a bit older, maybe after 6 months or so? to give her a break? i don't want her to be consumed by our baby and not enjoy her own time!! although....i can't even explain her excitement over a grand baby....she would have 40 kids if she could

what were some big things y'all did in the first trimester?

i am so ready for my next scan on tuesday, it isn't even funny!


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. You may remember my friend Floridasian who went in to early labor. She lost her little girl & now her little boy continues to struggle. She asked us to reach out on FB for anyone who may be able to help. I am reposting her post here just to see if anyone here may have some answers.

Dear friends, I've been too sad, embarrassed, and ashamed to post this update but I forgot that Facebook could be such a great source of information so here it is: I was admitted to the hospital on May 20th at 22 weeks and gave birth to the twins on June 3rd at 24 weeks. Our little girl Paige died in our arms after 10 hours and our little boy Kyle is now almost five weeks old but is still in the NICU (Neonatal Intensive Care Unit) fighting for his life. Kyle has gone through some extremely bad days battling seizures. The seizures were under control for a little while and he was doing better but they returned as the doctors tried to wean down his medication. His seizures are now getting worse and he's had 64 seizures in the past 24 hours!!!!

If anyone is or knows anyone going through similar situations, or knows anyone in the medical field that can shed some light on the situation, please do share!! Kyle's detailed NICU journey is in my blog here: https://micropreemiemom15.blogspot.com


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL4 said:


> when did y'all start looking into daycares? it is crazy how quickly things fill up....even for newborn photography! we have a photographer here that fills up so fast, you gotta book in the first trimester!
> 
> thankfully my parents are very close and my mom wants to take care of the baby, but i feel bad that she will do that everyday.....im thinking maybe a 2-3 days a week daycare, once the baby is a bit older, maybe after 6 months or so? to give her a break? i don't want her to be consumed by our baby and not enjoy her own time!! although....i can't even explain her excitement over a grand baby....she would have 40 kids if she could
> 
> what were some big things y'all did in the first trimester?
> 
> i am so ready for my next scan on tuesday, it isn't even funny!

I started looking for daycare in the 1st tri. But they told me to come back later on closer to my 3rd. I did not do extensive research. I googled some places & went by to look at them & one is a recommendation from a friend. So I have 2 in mind but set on the recommendation.

We did PGS & decided to find out the gender on transfer day. So we were pretty excited to be pregnant (10 years waiting). So I started pretty quickly on my nursery. I already had a good idea what I wanted to do. I also looked at clearnace items anywhere I went. Target usually has great finds. Also check out local consignment, thrift stores, & friends who may have hand me downs (see if you have a Once Upon a Child near you). I had already bought a stroller really cheap early on in our process. So it pretty much stayed in our attic for a year! I researched the furniture I wanted. Again, I had a good idea where I was headed.

It is such an exciting & scary time. When I hit 12 weeks I felt so relieved. Actually closer to 10 with my first ob scan when he finally looked like a real baby.

If you are feeling good, I say do as much as possible as soon as possible. But I am a planner as everyone here can tell you. But I was so nervous to be past 30 weeks with nothing done. Look around the baby stores to get a feel of what you want.

Most important is to relax. Don't overdo it & take a break when you need it. Let your husband do as much for you as he wants. My husband is amazing & basically waits on me hand & foot. It makes him happy, so I let him. :)


----------



## sars930

Lady: I wish I could give you a big ole' hug. I know it is hard not to go to that place "What if I never have a baby." You're going to become a mama and kick some serious ass. You just have to keep the faith in the darkest times.

Erin: It must feel awesome to have your leave set in stone. Yay for getting so much time at home with baby boy. (I forget did you guys settle on a name? Nolan and Owen stick out in my mind) I'm sorry to hear the contractions are continuing. Do they think they'e just because of dehydration? It is awesome your boss is so accomodating and letting you work from home.

Mrs. L: I'm also a planner and I was dying the first 12 weeks not telling anyone. It felt like time moved so slow and I was so nervous.

I did a lot of planning and research in the first trimester. I read Happiest Baby on the Block and Bringing up Bebe, which I highly recommend. I scoured Lucie's List, BabyGear Lab, Baby Baragains books and my favorite bloggers for their lists of recommended baby items. I was able to keep my Amazon registry private.

I started asking friends about day cares and researching our list of centers that voluntarily undergo a rigorous state rating process. I began calling and setting up tours when I was about 19-20 weeks, although my friend who is due the week before me went earlier. I'd say every where I called praised me for being on the ball and encouraged me to come in ASAP and get my application in. There hasn't been a wait list yet for January but they all indicated there would be by the fall. Our day cares are pretty competitive. 

That's awesome your mom is wiling to do all the child care. My in-laws have offered one day a week, which is very nice of them but I've had no luck finding a four-day-a-week day care. My best friend had her parents watch her son every day for her first two months back at work and then switched him over to a center. (They spend part of the winter in Florida). Grandparents still help out when she's in a pinch. I know it made her transition back to work easier.


----------



## jkb11

Lady- I'm with sars, wishing i could give you a hug.... i know its hard and I'm sorry your having to go thru this hard time. For us it has been a 7 year battle/wait so, I too know how hard it can be to share in others joys when you have yet to get there. Hang in there hun. You're doing so awesome handling this battle. I feel like your time is just right around the corner. Hope you get your new job and then it just all falls into place. 

Erin- glad little one is continuing to stay put for now, hang in there not much longer!! 16 weeks off is awesome! Glad your boss is so willing to accomodate your wants and needs! It makes life so much easier.

Booger- i cant wait to see pics of your nursery!!

Afm- I'm doing great! 29 weeks tomorrow. Nursery is slowly coming together. We are going on vacation august 10th and i really would like to be all done by then... we shall see:/


----------



## Babywhisperer

Beagle, Floridisan's story breaks my heart. A you know my coworker lost her twin girls as she went into early labor and delivered 10 days from her earliest delivery dates for twins. I wish I could help or be a source of information. I am only familiar with trisomy issues through a friend of mine. There is nothing more heart wrenching, gutting, and devastating than a sick child. Has she looked online for hospitals with experience in early delivery complications? Where is she located? I know Yale in New Haven CT has an excellent program for preemies. 

Erin I hope baby stays in there for a while longer. I have been contracting off and on for weeks and am 1-2cm dilated and losing amniotic fluid. As long as your fluid levels are normal you are ahead of the game. I find that being off my feet really does make a huge difference as does my diet. I drink prune juice, eat fruit and don't have anything that is a diuretic. I find that when I work from home I cramp a lot less. I have also started doing a lot less at home, weekend cleaning marathons are replaced by just vacuuming and mopping and doing bathrooms...I'm breaking up my errands over several days and not cramming too much into a day. And I have also been sleeping in whenever possible...going into work an hr late even if I feel I need it. Listening to my body trumps work right now, and whether I'm home or at work, I still do more than half the men I work with so no one can complain. Don't push yourself, it is not worth it. And definitely do not look at how much you gain especially if you are not blowing up like a balloon. So much of what you gain is water...my friend gained over 40 and left the hospital down 25lbs! She really was all fluid and baby. Can you believe how close you are now!!! It's flying by!

Jkb where to on vacay?

Mrs L, we started looking for a nanny a month before I went back to work. Care.com has plenty of qualified candidates since teachers have been laid off by the hundreds around here. We got our nanny as a referral from a friend so we got lucky. As for day cares we would have needed to have been on a list asap as our area is loaded with young families. I registered with the help of friends with kids. They have tested it all and knew which things to get in each category. I also use Craig's List for items I can clean and may not use for long. We borrowed an amazing bassinet for Jack and have it again for the baby, it's beautiful. And we didn't go overboard with gear, an exer-saucer was the best thing we got, bouncy seat, pack-n-play, sound machine...and then was given a travel pack-n-play that we use for Jack when we take trips or see relatives. I didn't want a lot of clutter to be honest. I didn't register or start shopping until I was 7mos and it worked out fine..my shower was 4 weeks before Jack was born.

How is everyone else doing? Beagle I want to see pics! Kfs how are you feeling? Sars are you still running a lot? How's the cramping Krissy?

All good here, slightly dilated but nothing to worry about. My amniotic fluid is teetering on low but at 37w 2d I would expect that. Baby is still breech, has a ton of hair apparently, and is nicely over 6lbs by a few ounces which makes me feel good. I hope she gets to 7lbs by the time I am sectioned. Dh still thinks she'll come early and I think so too but I am hoping she really doesn't...I want her to develop and grow as much as possible before she comes. I'm working from home Mon & Fri as those are our slow days. My last appt is next Fri and I still have some stuff to do. I need hangers, a bar for the armoire to hang clothes, changing pad, go thru Jack's newborn-3mo clothes, get railing covers for crib, get baby gifts for my 2 friends who delivered last week and decide if we will do a newborn shoot for birth announcements. I'm heading out today to get stuff from both BBB's...BBBaby and BB&Beyond.


----------



## beaglemom

BW - pics of what? Me? I plan to do a bump pic tonight or tomorrow. Depends on how I feel when I get home. I have to go to an obgyn for a work customer & my manager asked if it was my dr & it's not. He was like they will think you are a patient looking all pregnant. I was like yeh I guess I am looking pretty pregnant these days...bump looks like a bump. Funny it gets bigger & harder through the day & seems to do a slight deflate at night. But I was sort of like thinking my manager is a stupid man. Who cares what they think & I have been there before & plan to ask right at the desk for the dr & explain who I am. He says crazy things sometimes.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & my friend is in West Virginia I think. Family in York, PA. Her screen name is floridasian, so feel free to message her even the slightest info or you could just send her your thoughts.


----------



## beaglemom

.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150710_175356.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kfs1

Erin - I'm glad that work is flexible and they're letting you stay home a few days. And that's great that you have your leave planned. I decided to take some time unpaid, too, because a lot of people at work said I'd regret it. :) and hey - you figure your saving that money in daycare right?

Lady - I want to give you a hug, too!!! We have all had those feelings - believe me. It will happen for you. Your doctor is going to figure out what's going on and will come up with a new game plan. And your DH loves you no matter what. Chin up and huuuuuge hugs.

Mrsl - we started looking for a daycare early on because people scared me, saying that all of the good ones would be booked. In the end, we went with small home daycare right down the road for us.

Beagle - cute new bump pic. I've been really thinking that I need to take some pics. I hate posing for pics so I just naturally don't think of it. And we really didn't get any at the shower because it was raining and we were sort of under the tents and stuff. I better snap a few before this baby comes!

Babyw - glad to hear you're listening to your body and taking it easy. I wfh every Friday but will work from home full time starting the 27th if baby doesn't come first. I have a few more things to buy and I really want to get my thank you cards done. Other than that, feeling pretty good.

I know I've missed a million of you so here's a big wave :hi:


----------



## terripeachy

Lady-I'm SOoooooo sorry. I was hoping to come on here this morning and hear that another one in the group was with child. I agree with the others in that you may want to talk to your doctor about an endometrial scratch prior to the next transfer. That helps with implantation. I actually had a chemical the first cycle I did it, and sort of pregnant the next, so that may be the little nudge that you need for next time. You think you do everything right to find out you have a negative beta. You know, I know the routine all too well. :hugs: Love ya, chica. Wine/pizza/bachelorette it is.

Continental Tour 2015 has now ended. On this trip I put 2325 miles on the bike and in the end, AF showed yesterday, so no Mexico baby. hee hee. It only rained for about 20 minutes prior to arrival in Moncton and that was it. Love a rain free motorcycle vacation. 20 minutes is rain free in the grand scheme of things. 

I go in for bloodwork tomorrow morning. I'm worried because I still have that fibroid. Hopefully, again, it's not big enough to be an issue, but I'm curious as to what they say in the morning. I'm patient and just hanging out.

Hi to everyone. I'm still really exhausted because I rode hard to make it home at a reasonable time yesterday and then I had a friend over and hubs had a friend over, so I had to put toothpicks in my eyes to stay awake and keep all entertained. Fun was super excited to see me, so that made me happy. In the past, I have had boyfriends who couldn't care less whether I made it back or not, and apparently, that is that I really value. I don't ask for much. I think my hubs was planning on having people over as a last hurrah before I arrived, but that ended with a quickness when I turned the corner, and he was sitting out front grilling chicken and sausage. I guess he called his friends and told them the party was over. hee hee. I'll never know, but there is plenty of grilled sausage, chicken and beer for me! I did have a girlfriend swing by and our neighbor came over to watch the Os lose, so that was plenty of entertaining. I rode from Manchester, NH to Bmore and I'm not sure how many miles it was but it took me 12 hours with one long stop about an hour from home to regroup. 

I'm a little upset I didn't get naturally pregnant this cycle as we had an amazing chance, but I don't know why I still think this can happen naturally. Why?? Why?? I'm so dumb for thinking that, but I guess it's just part of my TTC brain. This was year two that I showed up at my convention and found out someone is pregnant. Last year a girl was three months along, and this year, a girl is having her baby the first week of Dec. (so about four months) I was due mid-Dec, so that stung a bit. She's young and pretty, so I just said 'congrats' and then went to talk to other grandmas. HA!!HA!!

Glad to hear that all are doing well. <3


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - I am not much for posing either. I need to get my husband to find a photography friend to do our baby shower. He thinks the one he thought of is bailing...no text back. He doesn't know yet, but when I get bigger...maybe 32 weeks...I want to go to the beach...just him & me with a tripod & the sunrise. I really want pics of my bump for my baby because my mom has NONE. And none of me in the hospital. Maybe because I was #2. Oh & the beach I want to go to is where he proposed. Maybe find a quiet pretty place & just have your husband take pics of you walking around...like a park or something. Doesn't have to be fancy. I think you will be glad to have them later on.

Terri - your trip sounds amazing. Glad you had fun. Just think of it as the last big thing before pregnancy & baby. I'm sorry no natural pregnancy. But it is not dumb or stupid to think that way. Even though my chances are low, I still secretly hope I get a natural #2...even though I have a frozen waiting. I never wanted more than 2 & never so close together...but after all this, who knows. But I do really think if life goes as planned & I adjust well to #1, I plan to transfer again as soon as my FS lets me.

So bbq next week! So excited. We bought more stuff today & I am taking Fri off to prepare. My mom plans to come Wed which I am so happy about. She will be a huge help. I really have no idea what to expect. My rsvp list was close to 50 which is shocking. But I think you have to plan for some people to bail. I am a bit annoyed because people offered to bring food so I am asking of FB what they are bringing but no answers. I don't mind if no one brings anything...I just want to be prepared (I know you guys are shocked! Me, prepared?) So as it is now, I am planning to provide all food. Which is fine but I just know people will bring stuff & things will be duplicated. Oh well. I told my husband with as much money as we spent, we may break even with baby stuff. That's another thing...I don't think anyone is using the registries. Another of well.

So not sure if I said, but my husband got a cute star wars dad shirt. So i got a custom star wars maternity shirt. And I decided since I want to keep it casual & not so much baby themed, I am buying star wars cupcakes! Instead of the baby blue cake or cupcakes. I think it will be funny. If I had thought of this earlier I would have bought more star wars party stuff. I should get my shirt this week so really praying it fits! I will get a pic up for it.

Today we are doing a few deep cleaning projects...the 2 bathrooms & our bedroom. I am resting now after scrubbing the small one's floor. Trying to go easy & do a project a day. Trying to get ready for my house to be full! Dad, stepmom, mom, sister, 2 nephews, & probably sister's boyfriend.


----------



## MrsL4

terri - sounds like a great trip!! i hope your appt goes well tomorrow and that fibroid won't mess anything up. and not silly to think about natural conception.....i think we all hope and pray that this infertility thing will just disappear and things can happen easily! without all the lab work and medicines....

beagle - sounds like things are coming together for the bbq! very exciting! you should def get some pics, it will be wonderful to look back on! unfortunately a lot of people don't realize how much is put into a party, and don't think how important rsvp or bringing dishes are! that happened with us for thanksgiving....had no idea how many ppl were coming until 24 hours in advance.....craziness. But, you have planned plenty, what matters most is that y'all are there to enjoy it and enjoy your company! 

_________

y'all.....i have only felt nauseated twice....but the exhaustion from the first trimester is literally killing me! i have never felt this way! i have taken a nap every. single. day for the past week! and i am going to bed earlier, and sleeping longer!! this baby must be growing fast and need all my energy! i use to be a "two cup a day" coffee drinker, and during ivf i cut back to one cup.....and the past 2 weeks I've cut it out all together. so that may be part of it..... thankfully no caffeine headaches. it was a lot easier to get rid of it than i thought, my taste buds just didn't enjoy it as much. the only thing that sounds good these days is carbs! 

i am trying to go on afternoon walks to help me get over the afternoon snoozes....but haven't been too successful. i need to vacuum my house and i am just building up the energy to do that! 

i guess extreme fatigue is better than puking nonstop! 

our REI does weekly ultrasounds until we move on to the OB GYN so i have another appt this tuesday. hopefully will be able to see heartbeat better, last week you could barely see a flicker. this week starts week 7! still can't believe it!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

Can I please join your thread? I've had a good little read through pages and pages of the thread and your stories have both made me smile with happiness for you and also made me feel sad through your struggles.

I am just about to start my first ever ICSI cycle at the end of July/early August and would love to speak to some girls who are going through/have been through the same journey.

My name is Tina, I'm 27 years old, my DH is 32. We have one daughter who was conceived so quickly that we barely had time to process it happening. 3 years later when deciding to try for baby 2 it didn't go to plan and after 12 months we were still getting BFNs. To cut a long story short my DH and I had all the basic tests carried out and the results came back as my husband having a low sperm count and low motility. I don't know whether conceiving my daughter was a fluke and we got lucky or whether this problem has only recently happened but either way we are dealing with it now by biting the bullet and starting ICSI privately. 

I've had my bloods done to test for HIV and the next step for me is to call our hospital on CD1 which will be in approx 10 days time to schedule an appointment to be shown how to inject. 

Still finding it difficult to process that this is actually going to happen... I'm terrified but at the same time excited. I believe most of the time that I'm a strong woman and can deal with emotional set backs but last cycle after 23 negative months I had a bit of a breakdown so maybe I can't.

Hope everyone is doing well today xxx


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL - I def was going to bed earlier but no napping really. I still go to bed early. I basically go to sleep when I hit the pillow. The other night I told my husband to download a different pregnancy app. He said I was asleep before the download completed! I try to cut out caffeine, but I still have it 3 times a week or so. There have been some restless nights & I just have to get a coke in the morning. My husband has been so amazing during my pregnancy taking on more housework. Yesterday during cleaning I had to rest & he would have done it all by himself if needed.

Tina - welcome. We have a lot of knowledge & experience. IVF is exhausting & emotionally a rollercoaster. I am glad you decided to get help early on. Your age is a great factor in success for you. Good luck & please feel free to ask anything you need. I had more than a few breakdowns! :)

My husband called another friend to take pics. She said she was planning to come & would do pics for us. But I was so annoyed. She is on FB, no rsvp & has a kid! I have asked several times about kids because I made goody bags for them. I want to be sure none are left out. I told my husband when it is time to eat, I am lining people up by rsvp! If you didn't rsvp you get to the back! I am sure it will be fine, but now just worrying about running out of food!


----------



## KrissyB

MrsL - The exhaustion was the killer for me too in my first trimester. I'd sleep as much as possible and it would be hard not to fall asleep while stopped at a traffic light I was so narcolpetically tired. It only lasted a few weeks though, and I never had much nausea either.

Tina - :wave: Welcome! I sympathize with your story. My DH and I conceived our DD the same way - first try, if that. This time around has been much much harder (currently in the TWW from our first IVF transfer). It's tough and it makes no sense... but you just gotta keep pushing through a day at a time.

AFM - The cramping went away for a few days and came back with a bit of a vengeance last night. Today seems a bit back to normal though. Sadly, not even a faint sign of a :bfp: at 6dp5dt... so starting to loose a little hope. But I know there's still time.


----------



## beaglemom

KrissyB said:


> MrsL - The exhaustion was the killer for me too in my first trimester. I'd sleep as much as possible and it would be hard not to fall asleep while stopped at a traffic light I was so narcolpetically tired. It only lasted a few weeks though, and I never had much nausea either.
> 
> Tina - :wave: Welcome! I sympathize with your story. My DH and I conceived our DD the same way - first try, if that. This time around has been much much harder (currently in the TWW from our first IVF transfer). It's tough and it makes no sense... but you just gotta keep pushing through a day at a time.
> 
> AFM - The cramping went away for a few days and came back with a bit of a vengeance last night. Today seems a bit back to normal though. Sadly, not even a faint sign of a :bfp: at 6dp5dt... so starting to loose a little hope. But I know there's still time.

Krissy, my first positive was at night before bed at 5dp6dt...it was seriously almost nonexistant. I am sure yours is coming. And it was not as good a line on the cheap tests as the first repsonse. So it could be the test as well.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :coffee:

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

*Beagle* - I can't believe your party is already this weekend. How fun!! I hope the weather cooperates. Your theme sounds cute. Glad DH found someone else to take the pictures. Flaky people are the worst.

*Krissy* - I'm sorry your first test showed a BFN but I agree with Beagle, you've still got time for it to turn into a BFP!!! :thumbup:

*Tina* - Welcome!! There is certainly lots of experience here. It sucks any of us have to deal with it but it sounds like you've got a good plan in place. :flower:

*MrsL* - The tiredness if for real!! I had to take naps quite a bit on the weekends or after work during the first tri. I really hope you can escape getting nauseated but mine showed up around 6-7 weeks. Ugh. Luckily, I was never pukey but I just felt like could all the time. Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!

*Terri* - Hooray! You're back. :happydance: We have missed you. I'm glad you had a nice trip. You're a road warrior! That's a ton of miles. I'm sorry your natural cycle didn't work. We are always hopeful and it's always a let down when it doesn't work. Don't feel silly. It's just natural to want it to work the old-fashioned way. Even though it hurts to be let down, it's still better to have hope. At least in my opinion anyway.

*kfs* - I don't have many pictures of my yet either. I'm the same way - have hard time posing for pictures. I don't have any plans to do formal maternity photos but I will try to have DH snap a few here and there to document along the way. I can't remember ever seeing a picture of my Mom pregnant with any of her four children so I'd love to have at least a couple pictures of my bump at some point. I can't believe how close you are to meeting your little one!! Can't wait to find out if it is a :pink: or :blue:!

*babywhisperer* - Glad your little girl is getting bigger! That has to be a relief. My friend gave birth to a 10lb 15.1oz baby boy over the weekend - can you imagine??? I'm trying to take the same tactic as you and find most of my baby gear on Craigslist or hand me downs from friends. I don't want too much clutter either. 

*jkb* - Even though we have some stuff done, the nursery is far from done. It's still an empty room at this point! When it is done, I'll try to post a pic. Where are you going for vacation? 

*ERose* - I'm glad the contractions have let up a little bit and you can work from home as needed. That's great. And your maternity leave sounds awesome! I was planning on taking 3 months but I'm leaning more towards 4 now, too. I have plenty of leave and we can afford for me to take some leave without pay (LWOP), too. My work is super accommodating and it's probably easier for them to find a replacement for me for 4 months vs. 3 months anyway.

*Lady* - How are you doing?? Was your meeting with the RE last week or tomorrow. I really hope they can shine some light on what's going on?? :hugs:

Howdy to everyone else out there! :flower:

Man, I was super busy this weekend. I went backpacking with two gal pals on Friday. It was a short hike in but I had forgotten how much harder it is with a 35-lb pack on your back (plus the 15 or so pounds heavier I am than normal). We had a great time and did some other hiking in the area after we got our tents set up. The original plan was to stay until Sunday but a huge rainstorm came through in the late afternoon on Saturday and their tent got flooded so we just packed up and headed out then. 

Yesterday, I went to a post Missoula Half-Marathon party (I didn't run) at my friend's house and did a bunch of errand running. One of my running buddies gave me her Bob Sporty Utility Stroller and another stroller plus four bags of clothes! I was stoked. I also went to Goodwill and got a bunch of cute baby clothes for cheap (and a few things for me, too). I feel like I am finally moving from anxious/nervous to excited. It's a great feeling. Oh, and DH finally got to feel little Fancy (our nickname for baby right now since we don't have a name yet - you know that Reba song - always cracks us up - so when people ask what we are naming the baby, we just tell them Fancy - it gets the best looks on people's faces) kicking around in my belly last night. It was cute to see his face light up.

Here is a picture from my little backpacking trip:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## beaglemom

My 3d scan is also sat...I am so nervous he won't cooperate. They say to stay plenty hydrated. So my plan this week (& I plan to keep it up til the end) is to drink my 50 oz bottle of water plus one of the larger 32 oz gatorades. I plan to bring my bottle home each night & I told my husband no slacking..he has to hold me to finishing it! I usually pour mine into a smaller reuseable cup with a lid & straw. I find making it super cold helps me drink better.


----------



## Babywhisperer

KrissyB said:


> MrsL - The exhaustion was the killer for me too in my first trimester. I'd sleep as much as possible and it would be hard not to fall asleep while stopped at a traffic light I was so narcolpetically tired. It only lasted a few weeks though, and I never had much nausea either.
> 
> Tina - :wave: Welcome! I sympathize with your story. My DH and I conceived our DD the same way - first try, if that. This time around has been much much harder (currently in the TWW from our first IVF transfer). It's tough and it makes no sense... but you just gotta keep pushing through a day at a time.
> 
> AFM - The cramping went away for a few days and came back with a bit of a vengeance last night. Today seems a bit back to normal though. Sadly, not even a faint sign of a :bfp: at 6dp5dt... so starting to loose a little hope. But I know there's still time.

Still plenty of time to get that bfp. Don't lose hope!!

Beagle sounds like you have things in good order for the bbq! Dh loves Star Wars, take pics I want to see the shirts and cupcakes!

Terri so happy you had a nice vacation. I'm sorry there wasn't a natural bfp anf hope this fibroid stops being a nuisance. Being on the bike for all those miles must be freeing and exhausting at the same time. I love NH up my the lakes, so pretty this time of year.

Mrs L yes the exhaustion can be debilitating, but it gets better the closer you get to the 2nd tri. Get as much rest as you can!

I am the worst when it comes to taking my own advice!!! I got the nesting bug again this week and really bad this weekend. I worked from home and went to Buy Buy Baby in the late afternoon to get baby gifts for friends and some last minute things for the baby. I learned that Jack doesn't fit into the Uppababy Vista rumble seat so taking the 2 kids out for a stroll will not be possible in my stroller. We tried all tandems and he is just too tall. We looked at side-by-sides and holy cow are they heavy. I think I am going to keep my stroller for when Jack is old enough to ride on the board. I will have to look for side-by-sides on CL as I am not buying anything new that he may outgrow or not want to sit in next year. The woman helping us was shocked since she just fitted a 3yr old into the rumble seat. Saturday we did some local errands and then took Jack to a friends club where they have a water park for kids, slides, and all kinds of things to play with. Poor dh had to chase Jack all over as I relaxed so he was totally exhausted. We came home and put Jack to bed and I stayed up until 11 doing the baby's laundry of some receiving blankets, outfits, and stuff we got for Jack that was unisex. I can't stay awake that late so I know the nesting bug is working overtime. Yesterday I let dh sleep in as he has been letting me sleep in when I can. I made a big breakfast for all of us then vacuumed the whole house!! Then I went to Bed bath & Beyond to get more stuff for the baby's room and the house since I had so many coupons I figured might as well. Then to the hardware store for a new hose and sprinkler for Jack to play in...we have in ground irrigation so the sprinkler is really just for him to play in. I am trying to get everything ready and making lists for things I keep forgetting b/c my brain has left the building. I started cramping last night and spotting so I am taking it easy today working from home and not doing anything else. I think I am in good shape just need to pack a hospital bag as I've set what I need aside, and change straps for car seat to accommodate her small frame since Jack was the last to use it. 

But I sit here on eggshells wondering if it's going to happen sooner and I really don't want it to. I like having the Dr I want scheduled and to know that she will grow more each day which makes her more likely to sleep and eat better when out. And thinking of my water breaking or going into labor while at work or commuting has me on edge. I plan on working an abbreviated schedule Tues-Thurs and leaving earlier than normal by maybe an hour on the 1st express train. I still have to finalize my Bloomberg format for the guy backing me up. I have a haircut scheduled for Thursday and hopefully color on Sat morning. I want to get all of this done b/c after the surgery I will not be going anywhere for a couple of weeks...and definitely not into the city for a haircut!

In the meantime it's the hottest and most humid it's been all Summer, but storms are coming so hopefully it cools down...this weather makes people in the city and subways absolutely nasty. 

Next appt is Friday....can't believe I'm in the single digit countdown.


----------



## MrsL4

glad to hear I'm not the only one experiencing narcolepsy!! :dohh:


Tina - welcome!! glad you found a spot with lots of supportive ladies! i felt the same way when IVF became the next step....we have never had a child, but had no reason to think we would have difficulty. then poof!! unexplained infertility! we did IVF with ICSI, so we were taking out one more variable from the equation.
it is emotionally, physically, and financially draining....just gotta take one day at a time. hopefully stimming will go well for you, and all y'all need is a little help fertilizing!

booger - hike looked beautiful! thats great that you are feeling good enough to stay active and do the things you enjoy!! DH and I think Fancy is hilarious --- we are getting a new pet soon and have thought about naming it fancy for the sheer fun factor! 

babywhisperer - sounds like the nesting hit hard! thats great that you got so much done this weekend. I already wanted to nest at 5 weeks! i made DH help me clean out the future nursery closet!! a little early i know. but don't worry, I'm too exhausted to nest any further! 
i understand why you want baby to stay a bit longer.....i have thought about all i wanted to do before baby (vain maybe, who knows) - like get nails done, hair done within a few weeks, house clean, etc - just because i know it won't happen for a while after then. I can't imagine if that including traveling to the city! one of my best friends just moved out of the city, but still works there....and man, that commute is brutal! 
I have also thought of water breaking in public ......or during work......or on my bed while I'm sleeping......I am in the medical field but that still gives me the willies! my mom told me she slept with a waterproof pad under her side of the bed, because she didn't want to mess up the mattress! hah

beagle - i forgot you had scheduled the 3d same weekend as bbq! thats super exciting! hopefully baby will cooperate! sounds like you will def stay plenty hydrated, you will be best friends with the bathroom after that much water!! 

krissy - you are still in the game! i took a test at 6dp5dt and had a BFN. I was so mad! then i told myself, no more tests til beta at 9dp5dt! so i held my promise for 7dp5dt.....but cracked on 8dp5dt. I got the slightest line then....then took another the morning of 9dp5dt, which was the same day as my beta. The line was still super super faint, didn't really seem to change from the day before....so i was worried i had a chemical. But my beta 1 hour later was 188! My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!! TWW is the WORST, esp during IVF!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

just looking at everyones signatures and it seems that this thread is pretty lucky for IVF/ICSI working first time! Crossing my fingers that I will be able to join you girls in the weeks to come.

KrissyB - It has completely baffled me!! I've been pregnant twice before. The first time we conceived in our first cycle but it turned out that I had a molar pregnancy and we were advised not to try again for 6 months. When we started TTC for my daughter again we got a BFP on our 2nd cycle. 3 years down the line and it feels like an impossible task! It'd be interesting to know what actually happened inside to cause the infertility.

MrsL4 - I am hoping that you are right. I've had every test possible done to make sure that there are no issues with my ovulation and everything came back just fine. I feel ovulation each cycle and my progesterone levels have always been of a high level so I am hoping that all we need is some assistance putting the sperm and the egg together and we will be on our way!

My period is due in about 9 days time. I've never wanted a day to arrive so much in my life!!.. It'd be just our luck that this cycle we caught the egg, our last chance before treatment starts. I am having LOADS of EWCM which is odd because I am about 4DPO and it's normally turning creamy again now but nothing surprises me with my body anymore!!

xxx


----------



## KrissyB

Tina - For me it was endometriosis. But there's really no way to tell if I had it before my DD and just got incredible lucky, or if I just suddenly got a moderate-severe case very quickly after I had her (we started trying when she was 20 months old). It's never made sense to me, that's for sure. But as unfair as it seems, I remind myself every day that I'm one of the lucky ones here, having DD as a distraction from all the challenges of infertility. I always marvel at how many wonderful ladies on here deal with primary infertility with such grace and strength.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Booger - cute pic! What a gorgeous view! I bet your pup had a great time. :) I don't see a bump yet! Are you showing?

Terri - thanks lady. I know you've been through the wringer (or is it ringer?) so I appreciate the words. :) Sorry about not conceiving naturally, but don't feel silly about getting your hopes up - it's completely normal. Glad you had a great trip!

Babyw - you are so close! Good for you for getting all these things in order before delivery. You are prepared.

Beagle - woohoo for your BBQ coming up! How exciting. That's a great RSVP count. You should get some good swag. Remind me - are you hosting it at your house or a park? 

Tina - welcome! There has been a ton of success on this thread! Unfortunately I am not one of the success stories, but it sounds like since you've been preggo before you'll have a good chance. As you mention, you just need a little help putting the egg and sperm together. :) Where did you say you are located? Judging by some of the words you use I'm guessing UK or Australia?

The one thing I've learned through my IVF journey is to be patient. I am really not a patient person, my parents always teased me growing up for being impatient and wanting things RIGHT NOW. But with IVF, you're always waiting - waiting for your period to start, waiting for egg retrieval, waiting for transfer, waiting during the TWW, then waiting for baby to come...(then a whole lot of waiting in between, lol). I've learned to just try to busy myself with other non-IVF things and keep living my life. That has helped. In the beginning, I stopped working out, we postponed vacations, I OBSESSIVELY researched about IVF, and it kind of consumed me. Now that I'm preparing for my third try, I'm continuing to work out, going on vacations, enjoying my life as it is now (and trying to appreciate life with no baby..yet :)) I know a lot of the ladies will say its important to stay positive, and it is. But that aspect has been hard for me. So it's been really helpful to be on this thread, cause the ladies here are super positive, encouraging, knowledgeable. You've found a great place to get you through your journey. :)

Afm, today is the appointment with my doc. They were able to quickly get me right back on birth control on Sunday, so if I can, then I'll be able to just hop right back into the next cycle. First I do want to ask the doc about further testing (and possibly the endometrium scratch as Terri suggested!). We've got two embies left, and we decided to pop them both in there in the next try. 

Went back to barre class last night after taking a couple weeks off. It was tough, but it feels good to go back. 

I should be hearing today about the new job. I spoke with them on Thursday, and they told me I am one of two finalists. They called references and ran the background check on Friday. Seems weird to me that they check references before making the decision (like, does me getting hired depend totally on what my references have to say about me?? Yikes!), but maybe they're hoping that one of the applicants has a criminal record and it will rule them out! Ha. Here's to hoping the other person is a convict.

Anyways, hope you ladies are having a great week so far!


----------



## beaglemom

My bbq is at a park...lots of trees & shade...but now it is calling for thunderstorms...hopefully late in the day. I just realized today I forgot to include one of the ladies at work on my email...I felt so bad! Actually had a person with the same name on there twice...so probably where the mix up. Luckily I mentioned it to her & was able to clear it up & she should be coming. I just hate walking around asking everyone are you coming...don't want to seem pathetic. I guess I should have gotten my co-worker friend to handle the work part so maybe she could get updates from folks.

Lady - good luck on the next round. Hopefully the dr will do something different to allow better chances. Did you have another mock done before the 2nd transfer? If you remember I had a polyp discovered. No big deal, but my dr was like we want you cleaned out so no chance of something messing you up. Another delay for me but better than having a failed transfer & wondering.


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsL4 said:


> glad to hear I'm not the only one experiencing narcolepsy!! :dohh:
> 
> 
> Tina - welcome!! glad you found a spot with lots of supportive ladies! i felt the same way when IVF became the next step....we have never had a child, but had no reason to think we would have difficulty. then poof!! unexplained infertility! we did IVF with ICSI, so we were taking out one more variable from the equation.
> it is emotionally, physically, and financially draining....just gotta take one day at a time. hopefully stimming will go well for you, and all y'all need is a little help fertilizing!
> 
> booger - hike looked beautiful! thats great that you are feeling good enough to stay active and do the things you enjoy!! DH and I think Fancy is hilarious --- we are getting a new pet soon and have thought about naming it fancy for the sheer fun factor!
> 
> babywhisperer - sounds like the nesting hit hard! thats great that you got so much done this weekend. I already wanted to nest at 5 weeks! i made DH help me clean out the future nursery closet!! a little early i know. but don't worry, I'm too exhausted to nest any further!
> i understand why you want baby to stay a bit longer.....i have thought about all i wanted to do before baby (vain maybe, who knows) - like get nails done, hair done within a few weeks, house clean, etc - just because i know it won't happen for a while after then. I can't imagine if that including traveling to the city! one of my best friends just moved out of the city, but still works there....and man, that commute is brutal!
> I have also thought of water breaking in public ......or during work......or on my bed while I'm sleeping......I am in the medical field but that still gives me the willies! my mom told me she slept with a waterproof pad under her side of the bed, because she didn't want to mess up the mattress! hah
> 
> beagle - i forgot you had scheduled the 3d same weekend as bbq! thats super exciting! hopefully baby will cooperate! sounds like you will def stay plenty hydrated, you will be best friends with the bathroom after that much water!!
> 
> krissy - you are still in the game! i took a test at 6dp5dt and had a BFN. I was so mad! then i told myself, no more tests til beta at 9dp5dt! so i held my promise for 7dp5dt.....but cracked on 8dp5dt. I got the slightest line then....then took another the morning of 9dp5dt, which was the same day as my beta. The line was still super super faint, didn't really seem to change from the day before....so i was worried i had a chemical. But my beta 1 hour later was 188! My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!! TWW is the WORST, esp during IVF!

I want her to stay longer to grow as much as she can, she's measuring smaller than my son. I was at home taking a nap when my water broke. It made a pop sound and I ran to the bathroom immediately, not much damage to what was under me but crazy me ended up throwing my pants into the wash, took a shower, blew out my hair and dried my pants waiting for my husband to come home and to see if this was the real deal. I was more calm than my Mom who was hovering and nervous. 

I'm at work today and people are looking at me like I'm crazy. I commuted until I was 39 weeks and water broke at home at 39w 4d. I am officially 38 weeks tomorrow and might just work from home for the rest of the week. I lost more of my plug yesterday morning and again today. Moved my hair cut to today since it is really long and I go every 3mos b/c he's downtown....I can't go another 2-3mos without looking like a hippie. I also lost a lot of hair after having Jack so I will cut more off this time in anticipation of that baby hair loss. Baby's bassinet is ready, sheets done, and I washed the car seat insert. I packed most of my bag and it's starting to hit me that life is about to change big time. I got super emotional thinking about how Jack will adjust and react to my attention being diverted. Most of my emotions are on how this will affect him and hoping baby is healthy.


----------



## KrissyB

Trying to stay calm and not let myself get too excited quite yet..... but I do believe I've got faint line on an IC!!! Can't wait to wake up tomorrow and pee! lol


----------



## KrissyB

Well I guess it's official.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150714_155613701_TOP (2).jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy - CONGRATS! I don't want to say I told you so because I was exactly the same way. Even after seeing people get later positives than me, I still had the roller coaster of this isn't going to happen. I peed on the stick & was just like whatever & was going to go to bed. My husband got up & checked & said he saw something. I rolled my eyes because he has read the tests wrong before. But it was there.

So not sure how many of you do Ruby Tuesday. I am not in love with them or anything & certainly do not eat there often. But I do love their salad bar...mainly this pasta they have. Last time I went it spelled funky & thought for sure I was over it. But today I was near there & thought I could do it to go so I went in. They actually give you a separate bowl for the pasta which is nice. So I had a huge salad & the pasta. So I tasted the pasta & it was SO GOOD! I looked up the recipe online, so I am going to try to make it this weekend.


----------



## KrissyB

Was anyone else in a bit of shock after their BFP? Part of it is probably because of the roller coaster, but part of it is definitely because I think I was starting to believe it would just never happen. I'm having a surprisingly hard time wrapping my head around this... Like I think I should be ecstatic... but instead I'm just in shock and it just doesn't feel real. And to be completely honest, I think I'm a bit nervous that it is happening! :wacko:

That probably sounds stupid and ungrateful... but I just can't quite shake it.


Beagle - LOL I thought of all you ladies being right as soon as I saw the faint line this morning to be honest.


----------



## ERosePW

Krissy, YAY!!!! I was hoping you'd test again soon! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so excited for you, because I remember what a RELIEF it is to finally have a BFP after trying for so long. I remember, it was almost surreal.
Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## booger76

Congrats, Krissy!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

I was totally in shock when I got my BFP. I had never seen one before so I just stared at it in disbelief. So happy for you!!


----------



## Amy1976

Krissy - Congratulations!! Such wonderful news!! I'm so happy for you!! 

Terri - I'm so glad you had a great trip. I missed you.

Babywhisperer - You're getting so close, I'm so excited for you. But sounds like you need to take it easy or this baby is going to come sooner rather than later :)

Beaglemom - I'm so excited for your 3D scan and BBQ this weekend. I can't wait to hear how they both went.

Booger - Such a cute picture. It doesn't even look like you're showing yet.

Tina - Welcome!! This is a wonderful group of woman, all who have helped me more than you can imagine. Having a great support group definitely makes this exhausting process less overwhelming.

Erin - How's the cramping been? Is it gone? or at least getting better? I'm so glad your work is accommodating you.

AFM - Only 2 more days until I start stimming again. My baseline appointment is on Thursday morning and I start my meds Thursday night. I was staring at the huge box of meds yesterday, just thinking, I can't believe I have to do this all over again. I'm both excited and scared. I've haven't been sleeping well and I think it's because I have anxiety. I've never been one to be anxious or have anxiety so I'm not even sure that's what it is lol. But I do know that once you start stimming things move pretty quickly so I'm excited to get things started. Last time the meds/stimming made me pretty tired so I'm hoping that helps with the sleep issue lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-congrats!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!!!! I was in shock like booger too because I had never seen a positive before. It'll start feeling real any minute now. Yay!!


----------



## tinadecember

Krissy HUGE congratulations!!! Was this your first cycle? If so you've provided me with super positive vibes. 

Babywhisperer - I can't believe you're still working at 38 weeks!! I had to give up work at 32 weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter Evie, I could barely get out of bed in the mornings let alone waddle to work. 

I am in the UK, Liverpool to be exact.. where The Beatles come from haha! Seems like a lot of you ladies are in the US? It's somewhere I've never been but I'd LOVE to go so much <3 <3 Definitely going to take my LO to Disney in a few years time. 

One week to go until my AF arrives!!! Wish it would just hurry the hell up... I am also incredibly impatient so I'm dying to get this process started xx


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - good luck & glad you are getting started up. It always feels good to get things going...but I def get why the anxiety.

Krissy - everything felt so unreal until 6 weeks when the morning sickness started. My husband on the other hand felt blown away at the first ultrasound when we saw the heart. Still some days I don't really think about there being a baby in there...like a REAL baby! I am so excited for my 3d scan...that should be pretty crazy!


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Hope the weather works out for your BBQ. I'm sure it will be fine. The predictions around here are scattered thunderstorms/afternoon thunderstorms and sometimes they are at night or not at all, so it's just easy to say rain just so that the meteorologists aren't wrong, but they are often wrong.

Amy-Woohoo on getting started again. I am in the same boat as you. Let's get this show on the road.

BabyW-I think I would work from home this week too. You don't want to risk having an emergency/water breaking so far from home. I can't believe this is your last week of being pregnant. I'm sure it is very emotional. Jack will be super excited and all will be well. I just know it.

Booger-That is a great picture of you. Simply beautiful.

Krissy-Have things sunk in for you yet? Your beta is on the 18th right? So we still have a few more days, and then do you have to get three done before you go for your u/s, or will they bring you in early since you have a positive HPT? What's next?? what's next? hee hee.

AFM-Well, I started BCP on Tuesday morning and should be getting a preliminary schedule today. I'm also about to go away for my last big vacation next week. We're going to Myrtle Beach for my family reunion. Fun is going with us, but then we're boarding him about 3 miles away. Hopefully we can pick him up during the day and hang with him. If not, at least he can be in the car with us for the ride down and back home. I'm happy for him to get some time to spend with other dogs.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - Yes and No lol. I'm much more content and settled with the idea of being pregnant... but it stills feels like a happy day dream, definitely hasn't sunk in that it's a reality yet lol. I think I'll probably be in the same boat as beagle and not really feel it until I get some ultrasounds in or some real symptoms kick in.
I'm actually not schedule for a beta until 07/21! They said I could come in sooner if I wanted to... but once I start coming in, they'll want me in every other day for blood until the betas hit 2k. So the nurse recommended I try to hold off until next week (unless I was driving myself nuts and felt I needed the official beta numbers) to save myself the needle pricks. DH is going away on Sunday, and going in for monitoring is tough with DD, so I'll probably stick to the original schedule and just POAS like a mad man until then lol. 
They'll probably want to squeeze me in for an early ultrasound next Friday because I'll be away on family vacation the following week. Then I'll probably go in for the heartbeat check as soon as I get back :D
Glad to hear you're keeping yourself so busy while you finish all the down reg and things. I love Myrtle Beach! My parents used to have a condo down there. Have you been to Crocodile Rocks? You should check it out if not, it's a fun time.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*Beagle* - I had forgotten you're getting the 3D scan done this weekend too. Enjoy! I can't wait to hear how both the scan and your BBQ goes. I bet you come home with a house full of stuff.

*tina* - I can remember being exactly where you are - just ready to get going! Just a little bit longer. But every step in the process involves some waiting - I just tried to see it as lessons in patience. :haha: It's much easier said than done.

*terri* - Didn't you have a baseline appointment this week too?? Any idea when you'll start stimming again?

*Amy* - I think a little bit anxiety is completely normal and expected right now. I really, really hope this cycle goes smoothly for you. I know you said you are doing PGS this time around - will you have to wait and do an FET or can they get the results fast enough to do a fresh transfer? Good luck! We are all here for you! :hugs:

*ERose* - How are you doing? Contractions still hanging around?

*Krissy* - Congrats, again! I can't believe you have to wait until the 21st for your beta. 

*Babywhisperer* - Glad you are ready to go! Only one more week, right? Unless she decides to come on her own? I'm sure it's emotional to think about Jack and how he is going to react but he'll be just fine. I think he'll fall right in love with his little sister and be in awe of her. :flower:

*Lady* - How did your appointment go? I'm anxious to hear what the doctor has to say. I have my fingers crossed that you get this job. I know you would like the change. :thumbup:

Hello to all the other ladies out there! I hope you're all doing well.

Yes, I definitely have a bump. It has really popped in the last week or so. I am in maternity pants or something similar all the time now. They are the best thing ever. I joked with a friend here at work that I may never go back to regular jeans. Here is a different photo from my little backpacking trip. It's hard to really see a "bump" due to my shirt and how I'm holding Scout but I don't normally look this large!
 



Attached Files:







backpack.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Krissy - congrats! That is wonderful news! I'm so excited for you! I think its completely understandable to have those feelings. But I bet you must be on cloud 9. That is a long time to wait for your beta! 

Amy - yay for getting started again! Are you doing a fresh cycle? And I totally understand feeling the anxiety. Not only is the entire process stressful, but you've been through so much...you probably can't help but think about the past. I feel good about this time though. :) Especially with PGS, I think that is totally the way to go.

Terri - sounds like a good trip! I'm glad you're taking Fun. Dogs love the beach. When we go to Cannon Beach, there are so many off-leash dogs and they are always running all over the place with goofy smiles on their faces, playing in the waves, digging in the sand. It makes my heart so happy. It sounds like you've given Fun such a great life since adopting him - he's lucky to have found you. :) And yay for getting started on BCP and getting your schedule! Are you doing a fresh cycle? I can't remember.

Amy and Terri - sounds like it'll be the three of us around the same time! It sucks that we all have to try again, but at least we can commiserate with each other! :) And Tina - you'll be right behind us!

BabyW - don't worry about Jack. I second Terri - I think he will be so thrilled to have a new little sister! We have some friends who just had a second baby and their 3 y.o. is always pictured holding the newborn and she just looks in love. It's really cute. Take it easy lady - you should totally be working from home and trying to relax. You don't want that lil gal coming early.

So yesterday was our appointment. I don't know why but those "cycle review" appointments are always hard for me. I started to tear up a little in there, just thinking about how we have only two embryos left and I don't know what will happen if these last two don't work. My doc is sort of at a loss. Since we did PGS on the embies, we know they are chromosomally normal. And she said all my numbers going into it looked great - the uterine lining was thick, my e & p numbers were good. I took antibiotics before the cycle, so she doesn't think it would've been inflammation from endometritis. She did say just because we did PGS doesn't mean that the embryos will succeed, so that's kind of the way she was leaning, that it was just something with that embryo. Now we're down to two remaining, and we're going to do all the same protocol, with the differences of 1) endometrial scratch (thanks for the tip Terri!), 2) embryo glue (I'd never heard of this, but apparently its something in the petri dish culture that helps the embryo stick) and 3) we're transferring both remaining embryos. She said if we do all this and it still doesn't work, she's not sure if it would be worth going through the entire egg retrieval process again+transfer, since it may not be a successful outcome. Not quite the words of encouragement I was hoping for, but it definitely makes you start thinking about alternatives, like a surrogate. She warned us though that we may end up with twins. I said, that's fine by me. That's when I started to get emotional since I was going to say, "I always wanted a big family, so twins would be welcomed." But I got choked up so I didn't get that part out.

I've been super emotional lately (yesterday, today), every time I think about this I start to well up. 

Furthermore, I was supposed to hear about the job on Monday, and I followed up with them yesterday afternoon and I still haven't heard anything (radio silence). I know that usually means they are making the offer to the other person but don't want to reject you just yet in case their first choice doesn't accept. So I've pretty much resigned myself that I didn't get the job. Argh.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - when will you be in MB? I was thinking I could meet up with you but then remembering I have my birthing class on the 25th. I love MB but mainly for the shopping. And after this BBQ, I am all about getting the rest of what I need.

Lady - I am sorry your appt was so emotional. But your dr is right...pgs is not a guarantee...so maybe it was just not a good egg. Hopefully your other 2 will stick. And I had not heard of the glue either. And also maybe try all the home things people say. I am sure no issues staying warm these days but also the pineapple core & brazil nuts after transfer for 5 days. You never know.

Oh & you never know about the job. Sometimes people are just slack. Hopefully you still have a shot.

Krissy - surprised you do so many blood draws but each dr is different. My levels doubled so they were like you are good.

Booger - maternity jeans are the best! I wish I could still wear them but it's too hot. I just bought some jean capris so we will see how they fit. I am mainly in dresses & capris. I tried on shorts a while back & was just not happy with my thighs. If you have them, Burkes Outlet & Ross are great places for maternity...at least around me. I bought the capris & 2 work shirts yesterday & spent less than $30. I am trying not to buy a lot, but I am finding the clothes I thought I could wear for a while do not fit!

So I just went through an ordeal at lunch. Minor drama in the grand scheme of life. So Sam's Club called to tell me they do not have the Star Wars kits for my cupcakes. So I called another Sam's & the same thing. I was headed to Walmart anyways, so I checked there & thankfully they have them & can do them by Friday. I know...such a small thing...but I was in a panic thinking no Walmart would have it & I would have to start hitting the grocery stores. And only 2 days left to order. I want to get them Friday so we don't have to worry about them Sat with so much going on.


----------



## KrissyB

Tina - This was our first IVF transfer (and we did a frozen embryo transfer), but we had gone through several monitored/medicated cycles and IUIs before we got to this point.


----------



## JCM

Congrats, Krissy! How exciting!!! 

Lady, glad you have a plan! I'm so sorry you're appointment was so emotional. I would have been the same way. I remember my RE having the twin talk with us. Lol I was like bring it on!!! Then, 2 nights ago I had a dream I got pregnant on my own with twins when Charli was 6 months. I woke up telling DH "we are not doing any clomid when we decide to try again." Haha I wouldn't have enough boobs to breastfeed! I'm so happy you returned to barre. I'm going to start up again in a couple of weeks. 
Welcome back from your trip, Terri! Excited for you to get started again! 

Amy, those meds were always so overwhelming to look at but you know how to do this so don't worry! I hope your anxiety subsides soon. 

Booger you look so tiny!!! Cute pic! 

BabyW, you are such a rockstar. Lol seriously I feel like you have so much going on and you still have your shit together. I can't wait to see your little girl! Jack will love her so much I'm sure! 

Ahhh hope the thunderstorms stay away from you for your BBQ! Send them my way instead. I'm in the mood for a good storm. 

Welcome Tina! 

Hope everyone is feeling good! Charli is such a chatter box! Always smiling and yelling at me and her mobile on her swing. Lol 
I'm slowly trying to get all of my strength back with working out. My goodness, I feel like all of my organs and muscles are still jumbled up in there. Squats really suck but I'm determined! DH has been helping me with workouts and then when I'm feeling strong enough I'll go back to barre. My sister wants me to go with her to her new place so I'm excited to get going again. It's amazing my weight is back to normal because breast feeding makes me so hungry! I'm currently trying to up my milk supply cause this little one loves to eat right now from 2pm-9pm nonstop! I'm doing a lot of pumping because my nipples are so sore. She apparently likes me better than a pacifier. Yayyyyy. We have an appointment with her surgeon tomorrow and I think we will be scheduling her surgery for mid September. Dilating is going so good. She gets really calm when I'm about to do it and just patiently waits until I'm done. Such a sweetie! She did however, poop up her front and back twice yesterday in public so that was fun...haha never a dull moment! 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls:) 

Krissy- congrats girlie! I'm so excited for you!! I honestly didnt relax at all until after 24 weeks, unfortunately, i think its just the way it is for us girls. Hang in there hunny, one step at a time. But be sure to enjoy this victory. 

Lady- you're doing great! Hope both these embies stick for you!! I feel good about this round, and sometimes you never know what made the difference, like in my situation after 6 losses im not sure what the change was. I have paid big money out trying to get the answer, but i hope with the tweaks yall are making it makes all the difference. Also, keep in mind that the 2 could split and you would have 4!! Fingers crossed for you hun!

Booger- im loving your pic! In the second i can see a little bump:)

Beagle- hope the rain holds back for your party! You will have such a good time. Try not to worry too much about having enough food, i know i always stress and we end up with so much left over. Cant wait to see your 3d scan. Im having trouble getting thru to book the place i want mine so i think im going to go somewhere else. I would like to go next Thursday. 

Jen- glad charli is doing so well with being dilated! Such a champ! Congrats on already being at prepregnancy weight! I hope i can do it too! Im currently up 14 lbs with 9 weeks left, but im afraid with the heat im going to start swelling like crazy. And put on like 5 lbs a week:)

Erin- hope the contractions have subsided! 

Terri- have fun at MB. Im so excited for you, lady and amy to get started again!! Yall are going to do great!!. I have been on b&b since 2011 and i was apart of a large thread and got to know the girls really well. All of them have since had kids and are celebrating their 1st,2nd and 3rd bDays and some have had other kids it was hard because for so long i was the only unsuccessful one. But now that she is so close it honestly just makes getting her so much sweeter. Its gonna happen for yall too! Keep up the persistence ladies! It will be worth it.

We are going on vacation the week of August 10th but we have no idea where to. Usually we go out of the country to somewhere tropical but i want to stay near a large hospital with atleast a level 4 NICU, dont want to take any chances if she were to decide to come early. We have talked about florida or Charleston. I thik we just want to rent a house on the beach and chill! Suggestions are appreciated; ) hubby and i are also going to do a babymoon for a night or two at the end of july. Think we are going to go to grove park inn in asheville. They have an awesome spa.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I will be in MB from this Sat-next Sat. I think my contact info is in the PM that I sent you, so if you want to catch up, just send me a text. I'm planning to just be sitting around the whole week. HA!!HA!! It would be great to catch up and meet you.

Lady-I'm emotional at my consults too. I hate that I have to go, and that there is no answer, so sitting there is just pointless, most of the time. I'm glad you're going to do the scratch and the glue. That is bound to help. I think I'm only doing the PGS. I'll talk to my doctor about the scratch again at some point. I don't really want to do it again, but if I have to, I will. At this point, why not??? Yes, I'm doing another fresh cycle. I always end up with three embies (no complaints, but nothing more, nothing less) and all three go back in and that's the end. Oh wait..I think I did two for a frozen transfer one time. I've blocked it all out. The pics went right in the trash can and never to be seen or remembered again. 

Jen-Glad things are going well with you. Charli sounds like she's hip to the routine and wants to talk about it. Also, great job on getting back to exercising. Yay!!

jkb-I'm glad you feel you can relax now. I LOVED Charleston, so if they have a good hospital, I say go for it. Friendly people, good food, lots to do and see, Southwest flies there, so its' convenient.

Tina-I can't remember if I said hi, so hi. :wave:


----------



## sars930

Krissy, Congrats on the awesome news!!!! See, you're not out until you're out. I took four tests before I believed it. It took a digital for me to be sure. And I remember just staring in disbelief and crying. I'd never had a positive and it seemed like it might never happen.

Welcome, Tina! I know the waiting can be killer. This is truly an exercise in patience. But this is great board of super supportive ladies.

Terri, Yay for getting started. Are you doing fresh this round? And welcome back from your trips! That's great you're bringing Fun along for the road trip at least. I'm jealous you have another in the works. I have nothing on tap until maternity leave. I do have five extra days I don't need if I go out around my due date, so I've been flirting with a long weekend at the beach.

BabyW: I'm so impressed with you. Get some rest before sleep becomes elusive again. How long are you staying home with the little lady? Is Emma definitely the name? Your emotions and fears about Jack are so normal but just know I think it is a lot tougher on the older only children. Jack is going to love his sister so much and it is going to be all he knows.

Beagle: Your pup is adorable! Good for you getting out and hiking. It has been so humid it has been tough for me to do anything but walk. I did get a great 3 miler in Saturday. I'm with you on maternity pants rocking. My non-pregnant friend saw them and was like why aren't all pants made like this!

Amy: I can only imagine the rush of emotions and anxiety you are experiencing right now. The big box of medicine is overwhelming enough. It's totally normal but just remember you know how this works and you've got a great plan. I have good feelings about this.

Beagle: I hope the weather stays nice for your shower! It sounds like it'll be a great time. Does Ross have a maternity section? I go to Marshall's more just because it is closer to my house.

Lady: :hugs::hugs: Of course those appointments make you emotional! It sucks your RE doesn't have a more definitive answer but it sounds like you have a rock solid plan going forward. Hopefully you won't have as much down time this cycle. I'm not sure what your RE's take is but mine always said 6 cycles was the number if you didn't get pregnant she might recommend stopping. You're nowhere close to that! I hope you hear back on the job. Know you've got a ton of people rooting for you here and sending you love.

Jen: You sound like you've taken to mommyhood awesome! I'm so impressed you dropped all your weight already. How much did you gain in the end? And good for you for getting back to barre. I hope to be back to running and hot yoga ASAP. I can definitely tell I've lost a lot of upper body strength. A month or so ago I tried to demonstrate a chatarunga (sp?) and it was tough. Good luck with Charli's appointment.

JKB: I love, love Asheville. We rented an adorable cabin two summers ago and spent a few days at the Aloft. We brought the dog and he loved all the hiking. I want to go back and stay at Grove Park. My family has been going to Kiawah Island, about 40 minutes away from Charleston, since I was in utero (that's where my parents babymooned). I also know of a great B and B in Charleston as well. Can't believe you're so close. Still feeling good?

Phew, you ladies are always so chatty on my busiest days at work. My coworker is on vacation for three weeks so I've been being her and myself for three weeks. She gets back Monday and I welcome her!

My shower is actually this Sunday. I can't believe it is here. I have no idea what I am wearing. I've ordered a ton of dresses that hopefully will arrive today or tomorrow.

My mom is so excited and has put in so much love and thought to it. I'm trying to tamp down some feelings of sadness because a lot of people important to me can't make it due to work, vacation commitments etc. I'm just a tad bitter because my MIL is super anxious and pushed my mom to have it really early. Then she ended up needing shoulder surgery. It was scheduled for mid-June but she felt too rushed, so she pushed it back to a week before the shower. :wacko: She's co-hosting it with my mom and sure to still be in tons of pain and unable to help her. My SIL has stepped up, so hopefully my mom can still enjoy herself. I'm trying to focus on the people that can be there and the love being sent from those who can't. Just a bit disappointing because this is the only shower I'll be having.

Otherwise, still feeling great. I'm in the throes of painting the crib. NOT FUN. But I'm pushing through. I absolutely love the color and it looks sooo much better than the ivory. It wasn't a pretty ivory. It looked dirty. I'm hoping to have that done by this weekend and have the nursery back in order for all the new additions we'll be receiving.

We had our dog trainer out last weekend to help us try to break Fen of his crazy barking at visitors. We also did a boot camp in leash walking again and it is like a new dog. We still have a lot of work to do but I'm feeling optimistic. The trainer gave us a ton of great tips for readying the dog for baby. One that feels nutso is going for a walk with the stroller with a doll in it and baby. I've got the Rock 'N Play set up with my American Girl doll. File that under things I never thought I'd do. We also have a CD of baby sounds too. If anyone wants me to send them a copy of the tips let me know.

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - I am having the PGS done overnight and doing a day 6 transfer, if all goes as planned of course lol.

Lady - I'm glad you have a plan in place and are moving forward. I'm sorry you've been so emotional lately, but it's to be expected and totally understandable with this whole process. Do you have a schedule or timeline in place yet?

Beaglemom - I'm glad you were able to get the cupcakes you wanted. Like you said, it's not a huge deal, but I get it, when you're planning something, you want everything to go just right.

JCM - So glad to hear you and baby Charli are doing so well :)

Sars - I hope you have a wonderful shower this weekend. I can't wait to hear about it.

Terri - YAY for getting started again!! So happy to have someone to go through this cycle with :) Do you have an estimated retrieval and transfer date?


----------



## Babywhisperer

tinadecember said:


> Krissy HUGE congratulations!!! Was this your first cycle? If so you've provided me with super positive vibes.
> 
> Babywhisperer - I can't believe you're still working at 38 weeks!! I had to give up work at 32 weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter Evie, I could barely get out of bed in the mornings let alone waddle to work.
> 
> I am in the UK, Liverpool to be exact.. where The Beatles come from haha! Seems like a lot of you ladies are in the US? It's somewhere I've never been but I'd LOVE to go so much <3 <3 Definitely going to take my LO to Disney in a few years time.
> 
> One week to go until my AF arrives!!! Wish it would just hurry the hell up... I am also incredibly impatient so I'm dying to get this process started xx

Welcome!! Great group of ladies here and lots of positives!!

Krissy woohoo mama!!! So happy for you! What a Great feeling to see that bfp. 

Well ladies working from home from now on. And with a baby coming we should have yet another BFP coming too!!

Beagle I hope weather cooperates!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Krissy, Congrats on the awesome news!!!! See, you're not out until you're out. I took four tests before I believed it. It took a digital for me to be sure. And I remember just staring in disbelief and crying. I'd never had a positive and it seemed like it might never happen.
> 
> Welcome, Tina! I know the waiting can be killer. This is truly an exercise in patience. But this is great board of super supportive ladies.
> 
> Terri, Yay for getting started. Are you doing fresh this round? And welcome back from your trips! That's great you're bringing Fun along for the road trip at least. I'm jealous you have another in the works. I have nothing on tap until maternity leave. I do have five extra days I don't need if I go out around my due date, so I've been flirting with a long weekend at the beach.
> 
> BabyW: I'm so impressed with you. Get some rest before sleep becomes elusive again. How long are you staying home with the little lady? Is Emma definitely the name? Your emotions and fears about Jack are so normal but just know I think it is a lot tougher on the older only children. Jack is going to love his sister so much and it is going to be all he knows.
> 
> Beagle: Your pup is adorable! Good for you getting out and hiking. It has been so humid it has been tough for me to do anything but walk. I did get a great 3 miler in Saturday. I'm with you on maternity pants rocking. My non-pregnant friend saw them and was like why aren't all pants made like this!
> 
> Amy: I can only imagine the rush of emotions and anxiety you are experiencing right now. The big box of medicine is overwhelming enough. It's totally normal but just remember you know how this works and you've got a great plan. I have good feelings about this.
> 
> Beagle: I hope the weather stays nice for your shower! It sounds like it'll be a great time. Does Ross have a maternity section? I go to Marshall's more just because it is closer to my house.
> 
> Lady: :hugs::hugs: Of course those appointments make you emotional! It sucks your RE doesn't have a more definitive answer but it sounds like you have a rock solid plan going forward. Hopefully you won't have as much down time this cycle. I'm not sure what your RE's take is but mine always said 6 cycles was the number if you didn't get pregnant she might recommend stopping. You're nowhere close to that! I hope you hear back on the job. Know you've got a ton of people rooting for you here and sending you love.
> 
> Jen: You sound like you've taken to mommyhood awesome! I'm so impressed you dropped all your weight already. How much did you gain in the end? And good for you for getting back to barre. I hope to be back to running and hot yoga ASAP. I can definitely tell I've lost a lot of upper body strength. A month or so ago I tried to demonstrate a chatarunga (sp?) and it was tough. Good luck with Charli's appointment.
> 
> JKB: I love, love Asheville. We rented an adorable cabin two summers ago and spent a few days at the Aloft. We brought the dog and he loved all the hiking. I want to go back and stay at Grove Park. My family has been going to Kiawah Island, about 40 minutes away from Charleston, since I was in utero (that's where my parents babymooned). I also know of a great B and B in Charleston as well. Can't believe you're so close. Still feeling good?
> 
> Phew, you ladies are always so chatty on my busiest days at work. My coworker is on vacation for three weeks so I've been being her and myself for three weeks. She gets back Monday and I welcome her!
> 
> My shower is actually this Sunday. I can't believe it is here. I have no idea what I am wearing. I've ordered a ton of dresses that hopefully will arrive today or tomorrow.
> 
> My mom is so excited and has put in so much love and thought to it. I'm trying to tamp down some feelings of sadness because a lot of people important to me can't make it due to work, vacation commitments etc. I'm just a tad bitter because my MIL is super anxious and pushed my mom to have it really early. Then she ended up needing shoulder surgery. It was scheduled for mid-June but she felt too rushed, so she pushed it back to a week before the shower. :wacko: She's co-hosting it with my mom and sure to still be in tons of pain and unable to help her. My SIL has stepped up, so hopefully my mom can still enjoy herself. I'm trying to focus on the people that can be there and the love being sent from those who can't. Just a bit disappointing because this is the only shower I'll be having.
> 
> Otherwise, still feeling great. I'm in the throes of painting the crib. NOT FUN. But I'm pushing through. I absolutely love the color and it looks sooo much better than the ivory. It wasn't a pretty ivory. It looked dirty. I'm hoping to have that done by this weekend and have the nursery back in order for all the new additions we'll be receiving.
> 
> We had our dog trainer out last weekend to help us try to break Fen of his crazy barking at visitors. We also did a boot camp in leash walking again and it is like a new dog. We still have a lot of work to do but I'm feeling optimistic. The trainer gave us a ton of great tips for readying the dog for baby. One that feels nutso is going for a walk with the stroller with a doll in it and baby. I've got the Rock 'N Play set up with my American Girl doll. File that under things I never thought I'd do. We also have a CD of baby sounds too. If anyone wants me to send them a copy of the tips let me know.
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed!

I'm really doing what most women who work on Wall St do. We try not to act like we need concessions due to pregnancy. We are definitely naming her Emma. Dh loves it and Jack yells it when he walks by her room. He's 19 mos old in 2 days!!! I hope he will understand what is going on. Thank you for all your kind words. I just miss my time with him, however little, so much. I wonder how I will handle it with a newborn and being sleep deprived and missing him. 

Have a great shower. Enjoy the spoiling and wonderful gifts. It's such a wonderful time. 

Lady I'm so sorry for the emotional appt. Don't give up hope. Even if it means changing REs to get a second opinion. Sometimes a fresh set of eyes is all it takes. You have 2 awesome embies waiting for you. Don't be discouraged it will happen. I have a friend who after 7 failed cycles got her Bfp with twin girls. They are 15mos old and adorable. They tweaked her protocol and increased her progesterone and added acupuncture to ease stress. If you don't get the job it wasn't the right place for you and a better one will come along. Thank God for unanswered prayers sometimes. We may not understand it or have the answers now but you will. If you do get the job then they are lucky to have you. Take a deep breath girl, you have a lot on your plate. Sending hugs.


----------



## JCM

Happy shower week, Sars!!! I hope you have a wonderful day! What color are you painting? I gained 35 pounds total. I'm seriously so weak it's embarrassing. Lol I get winded doing 5 minutes if cardio and when I squat I can't get up half the time. I'm committed though. You'll be able to do it too I'm sure. I think breast feeding helped me get more motivated. Every time I pump my boobs I could feel my uterus contract and then I'd bleed a little more. Now the bleeding has stopped and the contracting doesn't even bother me.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not sure if I told you guys, but my favorite nurse got a new position at the fertility clinic so I have a new nurse. I don't even know her last name, so I can't email her. I would think my email would be on file so she can get my schedule to me. I'll wait until this afternoon to hear from her, and if I don't, I'll call. So, no, I don't have an estimated schedule just yet.

Lady-I forgot to say good luck with the new job. Sometimes people/companies are just slow, so don't give up just yet. And...if you don't end up getting it, babyw is right. It wasn't meant to be at the moment. Their maternity leave may suck or something and you'll be happy you didn't go with them. We're all rooting for you either way. I'm glad you, Amy and I will be doing this together. I thought for sure I'd be the only one still hanging around.

beagle-Oh, I forgot to tell you that I read floridasian's blog every day and get updates on Kyle. I obviously can't help with finding a doctor in the area, but I am always keeping her and her family in my thoughts. That little boy is a fighter.


----------



## kfs1

Krissy - CONGRATULATIONS!! Love that big Yes and Plus sign on your test. I think you made a smart decision waiting for your beta. Mine didn't double as it should have in the beginning and it caused me unnecessary stress for sure.

MrsL - One of my only symptoms in the first trimester was the exhaustion. Totally normal and it will get better! :)

Tina - Welcome to the group. It's normal to be scared but I promise you that it'll be fine. I was so nervous until I got through my first day or so of injections and then it really was OK. The emotional side of things is worse than the physical.

Booger - That hiking picture is AMAZING. So beautiful. You look great. And your pup is absolutely adorable. I can't wait until we get another dog. I miss mine soooo much it's ridiculous.

Babyw - Hope you're taking it easy! I'm sooo happy to hear that you're working from home going forward. I can't imagine you being stuck on a train or subway while going into labor!

Amy - Today's the day, right? Can't WAIT to hear your progress!! Will you be doing a fresh or frozen transfer?

Terri - Again, I'm so jealous of your beach trip. And as a bonus, you don't have to think about TTC during that week since you'll be on BCPs. 

Lady - Huuuuuuge hugs to you. It's completely understandable that you're feeling emotional. The whole process is nothing but emotional!!! I think it sounds like you have a really solid plan for moving forward. I put 2 back in and only 1 stuck so maybe that will be the ticket for you. When do you think you'll have the transfer? Oh - and I'm still crossing my fingers about that job for you!!! I hope you hear soon.

Beagle - Have so much fun this weekend at your BBQ. And post some pics of that 3D scan when you can!

JCM - Sounds like you and Charli are doing great and I'm envious that you've dropped all of that weight and that you're starting to exercise already! That's the one thing I dread - having to lose all of this weight. No fun!

JKB - I think both a vacation and a babymoon sound great. I've been feeling pretty trapped around my house lately (which I know won't change after the baby ;) ) so it's good to plan some fun things now. Hmm - Charleston's a blast but a beach house sounds great, too! Hard decision!

Sars - That stinks that not everyone can make it to your shower. I hope your mom can have some fun, too. Either way, I hope you have a great time! 

Nothing much to report. My cervix was still completely closed at my last appt on Monday. Next week, I'll probably go into work for 3 days and the WFH and then will most likely WFH the following week going forward. I drive about 45 minutes to an hour each way to work but the hospital is between work and home. Either way, I don't want to be driving when something happens.


----------



## LadySosa

Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your kind words of encouragement. :)

Jen - that blows my mind that pumping boobs makes your uterus contract/bleed. It's amazing the different systems in our bodies that are connected in some way. Amazing! Oh, and kudos to you for being determined to gain your strength back! I'm sure you'll be back in shape in no time. Charli sounds like such a sweetheart, btw. I bet her surgery will go great and she'll be back to normal. P.s. I think your ticker still thinks your preggo.. ("your baby is now the size of a jackfruit" LOL)

Sars - thanks for the info on 6 cycles is usually the magic number. It does seem early to be thinking about throwing in the towel, and I certainly don't think I would give in if these two don't work. Oh, and any tips from your dog trainer for not barking at visitors? Our pup has THE loudest bark, and he goes crazy when people come to the door. Not pleasant. Sorry about the shower drama - but good for you for focusing on those that ARE coming - I'm sure it will be a success and you will have a lot of fun.

Jkb - I guess I didn't realize how long you were on this forum and how many losses you'd had! Wow. Going through this now makes me really appreciate the pain you and others who have had multiple losses went through. You are really getting close! So excited for you! Oh and a spa vacay sounds fabulous! I'm so jealous - I've been getting the travel itch! 

Terri - sorry you have a new nurse. I know you developed a bond with your other nurse, so I'm sure this kind of throws you off a little! Thanks for the words of advice with the new job. I'm trying to go with the flow and be happy either way- as my hubby says "it will be what it will be." I meant to ask - was the endometrial scratch really painful? I'm kind of nervous for it.

BabyW - thanks girl. You always have such wise words of wisdom. Hearing success stories does give me hope!

Afm, is it Friday yet??? Haha. I am SO ready for the weekend. The last four weekends we've gone down to Cannon Beach, and we finally get a weekend at home. I'm excited to get a pedicure, maybe have a date night, go to a movie, whatever we want!! Except that on Saturday is our company summer party, which I'm not really looking forward to...I spend 5 days a week with the people I work with, my weekends are precious! The last thing I want to do is spend 4 hours on my weekend with my looney-bin boss. Oh well, at least DH will be there with me. 

My nurse said she will get me the calendar on Friday. Judging by my past cycles' protocols, I think my transfer would be sometime in late August. I dunno when the endometrial scratch will take place.


----------



## JCM

Haha 46 weeks pregnant! Yikes! I need to fix this!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-the woman who did my scratch said it would hurt for thirty seconds. She started the scratch and before I knew it, it was over, so maybe 5-10 seconds AT THE MOST. You could probably search this thread for my immediate reaction. It was a sharp cramping/pinching pain, but once she was done, the pain was gone. I took an Advil prior to having it done the second time around, but I was really ok, and didn't need it, it just made me feel better taking it. I had it done twice in the same cycle. One soon after I finished BCP, and then another maybe a week to two weeks later, but prior to transfer, obviously. My doc said that not everyone needs it, so they don't include it as regularly, but some people (15%, I recall) just need a little bit of help. Supposedly the white blood cells rush to the area to help fix the scratch, and that is supposed to help with implantation.

If I plan my schedule based on the others, I'll probably be having retrieval/transfer late August/early September as well, so our timing is just about the same. Yeah! Now I'm really thinking about the overnight/express PGS/PGD. That way I don't have to wait another cycle and if my embryos all suck, they all suck and I don't have to pay for going through another round of meds. We'll see what happens!


----------



## ERosePW

*tina*, welcome to the thread!! Sorry I'm just now welcoming you. I got on long enough to tell Krissy congrats, but haven't been able to do a full post since! We're thrilled to have you. I put you down on the front page as an August fresh transfer, so once you get a definite date, just let me know and I'll update again. :) Btw, if you do decide to make a trip to Disney one of these days, message me. I live just outside of Orlando. :)

Haha, *Jen*, 46 wks prego! That cracked me up. I bet you're super glad you're not 46 wks prego!! LOL. Btw, I'm so glad Charli is doing SO well with the dilating!

*terri*, it sure is nice to have you back, Love. Glad you enjoyed your trips. I'm so excited that you're getting started again. I've updated you on the front page to show Aug/Sep as your timeframe.:flower: You can let me know when you have a more definite date and I'll update ya'.:thumbup:

*krissy*, I went ahead and added you to our successes on the front page. I love adding successes!!:flower: So since you have to wait until 7/21 for beta, are you going to POAS occasionally between now and then? 

*lady*, your FET will be sometime in August, right? I updated you on the front page too, so let me know if not correct. Fun that you will have a couple of others going at the same time with you! Btw, I didn't love the endo scratch. :( I thought it was super uncomfortable, but terri is right, it's SO quick. It's over as quick as it began. I also didn't take Advil or anything beforehand, so maybe that would've helped...

*kfs*, I think that makes sense to start WFH soon with your commute. I don't even have a commute, and I'm also only 35 wks, but WFH more often has still really made a nice difference for me... I just feel so much better having those days to kinda chill and relax. And if the contractions come on, it's great to be at home to lie down on my side like the doc recommended.

*BabyW*, I'm glad you'll be WFH too! Your commute to work sounds insane, but I know it's super common up there. My DH's cousin used to do that from LI into Manhattan as well when she was preg. She said she'd get home in the evening and just CRASH immediately, but she also didn't have another child to care for! You are Super Woman. :winkwink:

*Amy*, I have you down for a fresh transfer in August. Let me know when you get an updated date. I'm excited that you're doing PGS this time around. I'm sure this transfer will work for you again, and you'll have SO much more peace of mind knowing that this one was tested and that you don't have any chromosome issues to worry about. It made a huge difference for me. This journey is SO hard, and there are always so many different things to worry about in all the different phases, so taking one thing (one of the major things!) off your mind will be such a blessing.

*sars*, have a great shower this weekend!! Your mom sounds like she's really enjoying it. Sorry about the deal w/your MIL, but hopefully your SIL will be a big help. GL finishing up your crib, I bet it will be really pretty. Post a pic when you're done, I love seeing pics here. :)

*beagle*, have fun with your BBQ as well! It sounds really fun. Fingers crossed that the weather will cooperate for you! Can't wait to see pics. Sorry you've run into a few glitches, but i'm glad to hear it's all working itself out. I think making the people who don't RSVP stand at the back of the line for food is hilarious! Love it! HAHA!

*booger*, cute hiking pics!! I can't believe your bump just started popping in the last week! I was so darn obvious prego by that time, there was no hiding it, haha! 

AFM, not much new... For those asking about my contractions, yes, they are still coming on sporadically, but nothing that worries me anymore. They don't come super close together like they did that weekend, and they aren't as intense as they were. I'm chugging water like I'm stuck in a desert, so maybe that's helping. They're still super uncomfortable when they do come on, but the important thing is that I know they're just Braxton Hicks, and that takes the worry out of it. 

My friend did a great job on my shower this past Sunday, she really went above and beyond. It was a brunch at a restaurant, so she didn't need to do anything special, but she got flowers in mason jars for centerpieces, she got the cutest cupcakes and little mini cake with blue baby footprints on them, and she got party favors for the guests (cookie mixes in mason jars with bottle nipples on top). She even had some M&Ms customized in my nursery colors with the baby's name on them! It was so sweet, it made me want to cry (I get like that sometimes with things like this since my mom and sisters live three states away). Anyway, I have my work shower/lunch next Monday. So after that, at least I'll know what I have to left to buy, so I can just get it all and feel like we're totally ready to welcome baby Owen on 8/10, whew!


----------



## sars930

Amy: Sounds like you've go a great plan in place. I hope the PGS lessens your anxiety. 

BabyW: Glad you're not making that commute anymore. I'm already having nightmares about my water breaking in a school board meeting. I go to a ton of municipal meetings for work. You really are super woman and I have 100 percent faith you'll get the hang of this mom of two thing lightening fast.

Jen: Good for you lady I'm impressed! You'll have your strength back up in no time. The body is an amazing thing. I went back to my workout class for the first time since vacation and I could still do most of it but amazing how much weaker my arms felt already. My trainer is a young guy in his 20s and he's getting very strict on me doing nothing with jumping. He keeps joking we don't want any babies falling out. 

I'm painting the crib a pale mint green. I'll post photos when I'm done. My friend's mom works at Baby Belini and they were swapping out their floor models. Friend told me crib was white and I said I'd like it It's definitely a dirty looking ivory but it is a free $950 crib that is well made. So, paint it is. 

LadySosa: Aren't weekends at home the best? There's something just so nice about only having your agenda, no one else's. One of the main reasons we brought the trainer in is the barking at visitors/mail lady/UPS. Fen's gotten much more protective since I've been pregnant. Right now, we are keeping a leash and prong collar on him at all times during the day. (I WFH). When someone comes to the door, he's being told quiet and leave it, two commands he knows, corrected if he does not clam down. We then walk to the door, I tell the person to wait a sec, we walk about 10 feet away next to the coffee table, he must sit and then the person comes in. I ask them not to make eye contact with him etc. He has to sit there while I talk to them and then they can greet him if they want. Now, this is all in theory. We have a LONG ways to go with this. He even barks like crazy at my best friend, who he then will cuddle with.

Terri: I'm sorry to hear about your nurse. That SUCKS. I got really attached to both my RE and my nurse. Hopefully you're new one is just as great.

Erin: Glad you're still feeling great. Your shower sounds lovely! What a thoughtful friend. Those personal touches mean so much. Are your coworkers doing a work lunch as well? You're so close! My mom was very cautious at first but she's now so thrilled. I did find out while we were on vacation her miscarriage was at 11.5 weeks, so that explains some of her reticence.

Is it Friday at 5 p.m. yet? I've had a marathon week. My coworker that I am filling in for comes back to work Monday. So psyched!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Well ladies guess who decided to come early....yup Wed night I went to the bathroom and thought wow, that's a lot of pee, but it wouldn't stop. It trickled off and on. I layed down to see if when I got up it would run again so I got a pad. It did and increased when I walked. I finished packing my bag, called the Dr and told DH to pack a bag. I think he was in denial bc he kept on working on a brief. When he realized my Mom was here and I was putting the baby's car seat into the car, he packed his bag. We went to the hospital and they tested me to make sure it was amniotic fluid and it was. I got to 2-3cm as we waited for my last meal to leave my stomach. I ate dinner at 7 so they waited until 2am to bring me into the OR and prepped me for my cs. At 2:34am Emma was born weighing 6lbs 12oz and 18 3/4 inches long. I had an allergic reaction to something or a bad reaction to the Epi so things got a little crazy in the OR. Dh got kicked out and they paged another OB anesthesiologist. I became bright red all over, my head pounded and felt like it would explode, almost like I was doing a headstand. So they kept me in recovery until 7/8am. Never a dull moment. Emma has a full head of dark hair and cries when I move her around. She loves to do skin-on-skin but not a good latch yet. I will see a LC today in hopes we can start nursing for real. But for now they are giving her 10-15ml of bottle. So dh won the bet that she'd come on the 17th or sooner. So happy I did not go into work that day. Holy smokes. So far the scheduled cs has been much better even though I went through contractions, it's nothing like last time. Today my parents will bring Jack to the hospital to see me and Emma. So excited to see him and his reaction. We are truly blessed. I will try to attach a pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babywhisperer

Here is another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## terripeachy

Ok wow! Congratulations BabyW. She's beautiful!!! hee hee. I am shocked for sure. Now I can go back and read the story. YAY!!!!

Thankfully you stopped working when you did, and now you can spend time with Emma and Jack. I am so proud of you and so happy. I think I'm still in shock. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, BabyW, how exciting!! Such great news that I wasn't expecting this morning! She's soooo beautiful! Congrats to you, DH, and Jack on the new addition to your family! :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Congratulations BW!! She is beautiful! Can't wait to hear hour your DS responds to his new baby sister :D


----------



## jkb11

What a cutie pie! Congrats baby w!! She is precious&#9825;


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Babywhisperer!!! She is adorable. :happydance: Even with your reaction to the CS, it sounds like you are doing well. Can't wait to hear how Jack reacts to his little sister.


----------



## sars930

Wahoo! Another beautiful baby for this thread. Emma is lovely and look at that hair BabyW! She also did plump up for you. Almost 7 pounds. I guess there was a reason for your nesting frenzy this weekend. Sorry to hear about the complications but yay for a healthy baby and mama! Enjoy!!!


----------



## LadySosa

WOW BabyW!! What a surprise!! So happy for you! Emma is perfect! She looks like an absolute doll!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pics of her and Jack together!


----------



## LadySosa

Oh BabyW I am so happy for you and your family.

Sorry to change subject - but they offered me the job ladies! I am really excited! I'm a little nervous and apprehensive because the benefits are not quite as good as what I have now. So I haven't accepted it yet. Also the salary is not the same, I'd be taking a bit of a pay cut. So the question is, should I take the job that I think would make me happy for less pay and less benefits? Agh I'm making a pro/con list at the moment...


----------



## MrsL4

Congrats babyw! She is beautiful! Sorry to hear the dramatic medication issue - but glad you are doing well now. Guess you were nesting for a reason!


----------



## MrsL4

Ladysosa - congrats on getting the job offer! I think writing it all out helps but really, it comes down to your gut. I love doing the pro con list just so you can really mull things over. At least you have the weekend! Happiness is def important!


----------



## kfs1

Babyw - OMG Congratulations!!! She's absolutely beautiful. Scary about the anesthesia but I'm glad things are OK. :) :)


----------



## kfs1

LadySosa - Congratulations on the job offer!!! I think the list is a good idea. Could you come back with a counteroffer for more money? Or is there room for possible growth in the future? I know it's scary to take a pay cut but if you'll be a lot happier, it might be worth it.


----------



## KrissyB

So much excitement!
Congrats on the job offer Lady!! I'd try to view the jobs in terms of potential. So even if you take a bit of a paycut now (assuming it's not too dramatic) what does the job look like in a few years? Is there more security or more room for growth at either position? Is one a more family friendly culture, so even if the benefits aren't as good you get more leeway for doc appointments and whatnot? And don't underestimate the difference in your quality of life too!


----------



## ERosePW

Lady, congrats on the job offer! That is def a tough one if you're making more now and have better benefits, BUT... you have seemed really unhappy at your current job. :( So I think if I were you, I would call the new company and ask them what the growth potential is since you'd be taking a paycut. Once you can get answers on that, you could also make a counter offer. I know when my manager needs to hire someone, she'll have a salary cap that's been approved, and she offers a little less to the candidate so that she's prepared if a counter offer comes. I'm pretty sure every time we've offered a job to someone, the candidate almost always counters, and as long as it doesn't exceed the cap, my manager accepts.


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - WOW WOW WOW!! That is crazy and amazing!! Congratulations to you and your family. I'm glad you and baby are doing great!! Her little face is just perfection!!

LadySosa - Congratulations on your job offer. However what a hard decision. Try to think back to your most unhappy days at your current job (I think I remember you being really upset at one point). If you really have that bad of days there, maybe it is time to move on. Life is too short to hate your job. Didn't you say this new job is with the City? That's a great opportunity as well.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa said:


> Oh BabyW I am so happy for you and your family.
> 
> Sorry to change subject - but they offered me the job ladies! I am really excited! I'm a little nervous and apprehensive because the benefits are not quite as good as what I have now. So I haven't accepted it yet. Also the salary is not the same, I'd be taking a bit of a pay cut. So the question is, should I take the job that I think would make me happy for less pay and less benefits? Agh I'm making a pro/con list at the moment...

Congrats LadySosa!! Even if you decide this isn't the right choice, it is nice to be wanted. I think there are a few things to weigh and you have to go with your gut. 

I can't remember but does your current health insurance cover fertility treatments? Would the new one? We had no coverage at all and our final total cost came in at about $15,000.

How dramatic of a pay cut is it? Do you think you have room to counter? I don't think they expect you to just take what they're offering. Most companies expect you to counter.

I know you have been pretty upset over your nutso boss in recent months. I truly don't think you can put a price on happiness, so maybe that comes first. Just my two cents on things I'd be thinking about. Good luck with the decision!

A company I interviewed with last December that went with another candidate for the job (I lacked the degree they wanted), contacted me yesterday about a great opportunity. But I can't give up 12 weeks paid maternity leave. And I've also met my health insurance deductible and coinsurance limits for the year. That's about $3,500. I decided to just be frank and lay out that I am truly interested but I'm almost seven months pregnant and have great maternity leave in my current job. I don't know their timeline for filling the job but perhaps it could line up. The last one I interviewed for was posted for four months and the new person started in April.


----------



## Amy1976

Well I had my baseline appointment yesterday and started my meds last night. I don't know how to explain it, but I didn't leave the Dr.'s office feeling real positive. It isn't anything he said, but more what he didn't say. When I went in 2 weeks ago (for my SHG after I started the BCP) he said he was really pleased with the number of resting follicles I had. Yesterday he was like, well I see a few here but they're on the small side. Then he asked how long I was on the BCP and I told him 17 days, and he said, ya that's standard. But it was almost like he was thinking to himself, what happened to all the ones that were here two weeks ago? I asked him should we not continue? And he said no no, we're good to go. Your ovaries are a good size (whatever that means because who cares what size they are if nothing is in them). So I didn't even ask for an actual antral follicle count because I was too busy trying to read him LOL... he just seemed a little... not unhappy but not happy about what he saw. So of course I've been trying to shake the bad feeling ever since but now I have a million questions and worries in my head. So one thing I was thinking was that I've read that you can't get a real accurate antral count until CD 2 or 3. And last time I had an antral count AF had already arrived. Yesterday when I went it, I hadn't started yet (which is a little late after stopping BCP). It did end up starting last night. But I read that if you haven't started AF yet, follicle recruitment isn't finished yet, that a lot takes place within the first couple days of your menstrual cycle. So whether there's any truth to that or not, I guess it's what I'm holding on to for now lol. I guess all I can do now is wait until Monday and see how things are progressing. I hate this process :dohh:


----------



## LadySosa

Gosh, I really don't know what to do. So I did negotiate for a bit higher, but their second (and presumably best) offer was still about $8500 less/year. They said as of Jan 1 they will increase it to what will be $5k less than what I make now. And I'd be giving up about $5k/year in bonus potential. But it's really not about the salary- they don't have paid maternity leave or short term disability. And yes, its with the city - it would be a great job! Great boss, great team, great position responsibilities, great location!

Right when I think I'll accept, DH starts vehemently telling me not to take it. He says I'm not planning for being pregnant, this job wouldn't help with maternity leave, I'm not thinking about a future family, etc. Which, I get what he is saying, I would be giving up 4 weeks of paid maternity leave plus short term disability pay. Not to mention salary. But I can't keep putting my life on hold and suffering through a terrible job and boss with my fingers crossed that I get preggo. Cause it just hasn't happened so far, and even if it does, I got nine months to get through after that. He encourages me to leave this toxic work place, but says I should keep looking elsewhere. But I know from experience that it can take a long time to find a good job.

I get so mad at him because its easy for him to say - he doesn't come to my workplace every day. He doesn't work with my nutso boss. And besides, it is my career, my choice. But is it??? I know we are a family ......so of course I value his opinion, but at the end of the day it really is my career.

AGGGHHH what to do???!!!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-congrats on the job offer!! 8500 paycut is nothing to sneeze at but you are miserable. However, no maternity and disability is not good especially with taking a paycut. It would be different if you had awesome pay and no bennies, but a cut and no bennies is not good. How can the state not have that stuff? The pros/cons list is good. Just weigh it all and see what happens. Sorry I can't be of more help. :hugs:

Amy-the meds will grow your follies so I wouldn't be too disheartened. They don't even count mine at the beginning of my cycle so I don't think you should be worried yet. And... In the end Moni only had one and she had a beautiful baby, so it's all just a risk we take when doing this. Yes, it sucks, but it will be ok. This is why they have medicine. 

Afm-I guess my nurse is sick so they have someone else covering for her. No schedule today, but I'm sure I'll get one soon. I don't need it for a few weeks anyway, so hopefully my nurse gets better and gets it to me. 

BabyW-how long do you have to stay in the hospital? We're all thinking about you.


----------



## sars930

Amy: My RE doesn't even do a check to decide to start a cycle or not until CD3. She doesn't use the BCP protocol. So, the month before I began I came in and had the U/S. She liked the follicle count and then gave me the go ahead for the next cycle. I came in for the CD3 ultrasound and I believe that's the night I started the meds.

Lady: I'm sorry DH being a pain. But I do think it is important to listen to his thoughts even if he is not expressing them in the best manner. I echo Terri on the rest. Good luck!


----------



## jkb11

Amy- is it possible to request a repeat scan for cd3, mainly to provide you with some peace of mind. I do think the meds will do their job like in the last but i would hate for you to have added stress thru the process. Also, dont hesitate to call dr and discuss any concerns further. That is what he makes the big bucks for;) 

Lady- congrats on the offer!!! I think you have gotten great advice from the ladies on here. I know it seems like a big mess right now but i think if you sleep on it a night or two then you will have peace about which direction is best. If in the end you decide not to take this position then i would definitely continue with the search, so that you can enjoy your life from day to day. Any chance the crazy boss might leave in the near future?


----------



## KrissyB

Beta was 28 :( and I think today's hot was lighter than before. I go in again on Monday but I have very low expectations.


----------



## ERosePW

Krissy... Check out jkb's beta (in her siggy above your last post) right around same dpt as yours. She started out real slow too, and all is great now. Don't lose hope Hun. I know it's hard, but this is still very possible!


----------



## jkb11

Krissy- i knew i was out and going to miscarry again because i had gotten a + home test from 5 dp a 6 day transfer. But my beta was only 29 at 16 dpo!! Im 30 weeks today! Hoping the same for you! Hang in there hunny! Its all in how it doubles is what they told me. But some ladies on here had slow doubling and have done fine! The only thing they did different for me was add vaginal crinone to me in the morning and i continued with IM progesterone every night.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-I agree with the others. It's still super early. I thought your beta was supposed to be in three days so if it doubles every two days, you'd be at around 90 on the 21st which is good! Just try to relax and remember that now you are pregnant! See what happens Monday and ask about if they think progesterone supplements will help. :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Jkb - thank you so much for sharing. It really does give me some hope... But did you take more than one hpt? Did any get lighter (I mean they are all light but there is some variation) that's what has me really worried


----------



## jkb11

KrissyB said:


> Jkb - thank you so much for sharing. It really does give me some hope... But did you take more than one hpt? Did any get lighter (I mean they are all light but there is some variation) that's what has me really worried

Yes, mine varied too. It really does stink having to wait 48 hours for repeat betas but thats the only semi solid answer for now. Try to take it easy and not stress, i know its easier said than done.:flower: are you supplemeting with progesterone? If so do inquire about increasing that!! :dust: hugs***


----------



## KrissyB

I am supplementing progesterone with 600 mg a day (3 vaginal suppositories throughout the day). I haven't had any signs of spotting yet (knock on wood) so I do think the supplements are still working. 

Jkb - did you do a FET or fresh transfer?


----------



## jkb11

KrissyB said:


> I am supplementing progesterone with 600 mg a day (3 vaginal suppositories throughout the day). I haven't had any signs of spotting yet (knock on wood) so I do think the supplements are still working.
> 
> Jkb - did you do a FET or fresh transfer?

I was a fet. I never had spotting early on. But since my beta was so low they added more progesterone. I did have a subchorionic hemorrhage X 2 around 15 weeks and 17weeks.but those were unrelated to my beta. With my previous losses i had done crinone vaginally, i do feel the IM progesterone made a difference in my situation but with infertility everyones needs vary so much.


----------



## KrissyB

Did they increase the prog after the first beta or the second?


----------



## beaglemom

Hello everyone! Busy weekend!

BW - congrats on little girl! I am so nervous about going in to labor at work, but I am only 15 min from my husband & my hospital. I am actually closer to the hospital from work than home. Hope you guys are doing well & working towards a swift recovery.

Lady - you have to do what makes you happy but still consider your family. Hard decisions. Can you not go on your husband's insurance? Or is he on yours? I have taken pay cuts before to be happy. I understand your husband's view, but I do feel he should be more understanding. I can't remember if you have fertility coverage, but as far as the pay cut, I think you can work that out. And as far as maternity leave, you could save up money over the course of the pregnancy to make that work too. I am sure there are plenty of ways to cut costs in your budget if you really try. But I know this is only a choice you can make...but you shouldn't just look at it on a list...if it's something you feel strongly about, you should try to rationally decide if you can make it work.

Krissy - try to stay positive about the beta. We have had so many women on here really beat the odds. Sometimes I think even with all the money I spent & time, I am so lucky after reading what some of the other ladies go through. Some of you truly are the 1% who have little fighters!

Terri - looks like I may miss you in MB since I have family hanging around today & next Sat is my birthing class. I hope you have fun & great weather. I do love going there.

I have a lot to catch you guys up on, but it looks like we are just about to head out the door. I will catch up soon.


----------



## jkb11

KrissyB said:


> Did they increase the prog after the first beta or the second?

Im trying my best to remember.... im pretty sure it was the first beta. My transfer was January 9th so i would have talked about it around January 19th-22nd if you want to try to look back thru the thread.


----------



## beaglemom

So our bbq was yesterday. We had a lot of fun. But not as many people as we planned. And it was def hot but no pouring rain. So we have a ton of leftovers which is fine with me. So now I have a lot of things to buy for baby. I should wait for other people who couldn't make it but we will see how antsy I get. I had my 3d scan which was really great but baby did not cooperate, so we have a rescan scheduled. He kept his legs & feet up by his face & refused to move. When he did move he turned his back to us! But we did get a pic. I will load that & my pic of our shirts we got from customizedgirl.com. Great site if anyone wants a customized shirt. My husband's shirt came from amazon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150718_165255.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20150718_164955.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## beaglemom

Oh I totally forgot...one of my friends had a hard time conceiving...me & my husband had quit trying & were settled so I gave her a bunch of stuff I had collected. She saved all of it...I don't think she ever used it...and Saturday she gave it back to me. How cool is that!


----------



## KrissyB

Thanks so much to all of you for the support. It's been the most helpful and reassuring I've gotten on my years in this forum.

JKB - I looked back and don't see exactly when you started taking the extra supplements... but at this point I don't think I'd get through to someone today anyway, so I'll just ask at the monitoring tomorrow and go from there. 

FXed I get a double and all this worrying was for nothing. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## jkb11

Sorry, i thought for sure i would have mentioned it. Im almost positive it was with the first beta. I think your plan is good. Have everything crossed for you! Did you take another hpt this am?

Beaggle- glad your bbq went well and awesome that your friend saved everything and gave back to you! Loving your lil guys pic! I think we may go Thursday for our 4 d, hoping we get good images!!


----------



## KrissyB

Beagle - Love the pics!! And love the tee! If I'm lucky enough to make it to maternity shirts I'll definitely check out that site. There's a "Made with love and science" onsie I've always loved (I got it for my DD even when much less science was involved) - just because I work in the sciences. I'd love to have the same message on a bump shirt :) 

JKB - I did, and between my darkest tests on 10-12 dpt, I really don't see a HUGE difference... either in getting lighter or darker... so I'm hoping it's all ok. Yesterday the nurse said that anything under 100 or so is going to look about the same on an HPT so I'm clining desperately to that lol


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Krissy - thinking about you today! Good luck with your follow-up beta! Remember, you're not out until you're out - jkb has some great advice. Hang in there! :) What time is your appointment?

Beagle - I'm so glad the BBQ was a success! I love the shirts, you guys are so cute.

I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!

Thanks everyone for the advice on the new job. It's funny, DH and I talked about it extensively on Friday, and he came around, then he started to get excited for me. He kept saying, "you'll learn ALL about this when you work for the city." And then I was getting all excited too. Then this morning I woke up and started having cold feet - like, how will I get away for doctors appointments? What if this next round works, then I'll be preggo in like a month! Maybe I could stick it out....

Ugh.... I think I'm still going to go for it. It is really scary, but I think I need to do this for my sanity. And no, my boss will never leave - she's been here for 10 years and she says will retire in 5 years. That is way too long to wait!

Beagle, thank you for those words of encouragement. It helps to hear that. I think this is the right move.

Anyway, this weekend was unbearably hot - like 95. My friend and I went to a wine festival and it was just too hot, we didn't last very long, lol. But it was still fun!

Anyone else do anything fun this weekend?


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - you could always do full disclosure to the new boss & let them know you have a medical thing going on (as much detail as you want to give) & ask how flexible they can be with you during that time. That is something to consider because in some states there is like a probation period & they can let you go with no explanation. I am glad you are feeling better about it. No matter what you decide, you will always have that small amount of doubt or cold feet. Doesn't mean it's not the right move. The job I have now was completely new territory...I only applied because of the money. But I just went for it...basically with the mind set if it didn't work out, I would put my required time in & transfer back...it was an internal move. But things worked out & gave me the opportunity to do IVF both financially & the flexibility of my schedule.


----------



## MrsL4

glad the bbq went well beagle! tshirts are cute!

lady - I'm glad to hear you DH is being so supportive, that is super important when you are making a big change. hopefully this will improve your work situation, without a crazy boss. i can tell you - my boss was awful the past few weeks, and finally i had to tell him how awful he was being! thankfully he realized it and is trying to work on it....but my goodness, it made our work days miserable, so i can commiserate with you!


krissy - i am thinking about you today! 
______


I am 8 weeks today! Had my last ultrasound this am with the REI - can't believe I am graduating! Actually a little sad to leave them, as they were so unbelievable sweet during all of my treatments. I loved all the docs, and the nurses. But I am unbelievable thankful for this gift we have!

Ultrasound was perfect. Measured just on time, saw the brain developing, and he could tell the kidneys were working but the fluid developing. Heart rate was 151. 

Next appointment isn't for a few weeks with the OB - don't know what I will do without having ultrasounds every week!


----------



## KrissyB

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.
I'm afraid this cycle wasn't meant to be for us - Beta's went down (a lot). My first chemical pregnancy. I keep reminding myself that this is for the best because the genetics of that embie weren't meant to grow... but that just feels a bit like a shallow excuse. 
Anyway, we still have one shot left. So all my hopes and prayers go to that little frosty now. We'll do another medicated transfer next cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Krissy. :hugs: I am so sorry. All the emotions are just too much as it is and then to find out that the pregnancy isn't viable is so disheartening. Luckily, you have another chance and us to support you the entire way. Do something nice for yourself and get back to it when you're ready. Love ya!


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy - I am sorry. It is true though, this one was just not meant to be. You have a good shot next time & also another thing to think about is you did get pregnant...that is a positive thing even if it ended in a chemical. So your body responded to the cycle exactly like it should have. Good luck on #2.


----------



## booger76

I'm so sorry, Krissy! :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Ugh, Krissy, I'm so sorry Hun. I was really hoping for some good news. My 2nd transfer was a chemical, so I know the feeling. As if this journey wasn't emotional enough as it is, and then to be put on that roller coaster. Its so hard, it really is. One big positive though, is that you had implantation! Which means, that once you have an embie in there that is meant to come into this world healthy, you have such a great chance at being successful.:hugs:


----------



## MrsL4

krissy - i am so sorry to hear that, but agree with all the girls.....it is a positive sign that you had implantation!

i hope and pray the frozen embie remaining is strong and healthy, and that you will have a healthy pregnancy. 

i know you have been on this journey a while, so it is never easy.

take the time you need for you......we are all here to support you!


----------



## sars930

Oh, Krissy, I'm so sorry to hear that! I was hoping you'd get another news. I agree with Erin, what a roller coaster of emotion. But it is a good sign that you got implantation. Sending you hugs and prayers for the next round. Be kind to yourself this week and take some time for you to heal.


----------



## Amy1976

Krissy - I'm so so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. This whole process is so tough as it is and then to experience a loss of top of that is just so heartbreaking. I'm happy you still have another chance though. That will help you focus your energy on something positive. Hugs!!

Beaglemom - I'm happy that your BBQ turned out great. Even though you said you have to redo your 3D scan, the picture that you posted is so cute :)

Lady - I'm sorry you're having such a tough time with your decision... but I'm glad your hubby is finally being supportive. Even though it's hard not to be nervous or anxious, I'm sure everything will work out just fine :)

I had my check-up this morning... I'm feeling a little more optimistic than I was on Thursday but still a little disappointed. My RE admitted that he was a little worried on Thursday and that he was pleasantly surprised with my results this morning... however for me, when compared to my last cycle, I'm disappointed. Last time at this stage I had 10 (6 lead) on one side and 12 (10 lead) on the other. This time I had 5 on one side (all lead) and 7 (5 lead) on the other. So I have about half of what I had last time. My RE said that after I left last week, he really studied my chart and that my AMH level dropped in half since the first time he tested it so this response lines up with my AMH level. I just can't help second guessing myself though. What if I waited longer? What if this low response is because I didn't allow enough time between my pregnancy and trying again? So I'm trying to get back into a positive frame of mind and picture my follies growing and growing and growing. I go back on Wednesday.


----------



## sars930

Amy, Don't second guess yourself. It is still early. And you're already making progress from Friday. Let the meds do their thing. Stay positive! I've got good feelings about this.

Beagle: I'm glad your BBQ was awesome. Sorry little man didn't cooperate for your 3D scan but that's great you get to go back and get another shot at it.

Lady: Good luck with whatever you choose. Any new adventure is a little scary! I second finding out about the flexibility if you have doctor's appointments. I think that is a reasonable question and you don't have to disclose much. Just ask, if I had to go to a doctor's appointment during the work day how is that handled?

My shower was Sunday and it was awesome. One of my best friends, who is a makeup artist, did my makeup for me, and I found a cute dress that made me look pregnant. A lot of dresses I didn't really look pregnant in. While a lot of important folks were missing, they certainly sent their love in gifts and messages all day. It was really a perfect, lovely day (minus the 98 degree temps.) 

I love to read and my mom asked guests to bring a book for the baby in lieu of a card. One of my friends found the most wonderful children's book called "Wish," written by Matthew Cordell, who struggled with infertility with his wife. It is book about parents wishing for a baby and it is illustrated with elephants. I sobbed like a baby reading it today. Here's a link to it: https://www.amazon.com/Wish-Matthew-Cordell/dp/148470875X

One of my bridesmaids made baby a quilt, her first, and used fabric from the dress in the blanket. My mother-in-law crocheted us a blanket... I was just overwhelmed with the love, generosity and thought that went into everything. 

Now, to get everything organized!

I got my mom and MIL mug's that say only the best mom's get promoted to Nanny/Grandma and that made them cry. I found them on Etsy and they can do any name you want.

I attached a photo of my mom, me and my brother's awesome girlfriend.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3157.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## jkb11

Krissy- I'm so sorry. Sending hugs and thoughts your way. We are here to listen. 

Sars- congrats on the great shower! I love how much thought people put into the gifts. So sweet.

Lady- hope you get peace and know which direction is best here soon. I chose to change jobs just prior to ivf to a much less stressful area, but it was with my same employer. But a good friend told me if you want to "get preggo just get behind on your bills or have your momma tell you not to get pregnant". While i think this is a cute saying i find there to be truth in it . I'm a planner... and i am not the type of person the take a job to go out on maturnity leave. After i started my job i waited over a year to start trying to conceive because i thought to be professional it would be nice to be eatablished with my job before going out on leave. Honestly, i fully regret it. Look out for yourself, your family. It doesnt make you a bad employee. You have the rest of your life to prove your loyal and hardworking. You do need to make sure you have flexibility to make your appts but you do not have to disclose your full plans to them. Your a female of childbearing age :) they should know that. Sometimes the less stress puts your body and mind in a better place but financially you dont need to be stressed either but if the cut doesnt effect your current needs in life then i try to remind myself money isnt everything. Good luck deciding hun! I know its hard when your the one involoved.


----------



## JCM

I'm late to the party but....

CONGRATS BabyW!!! Her hair! Just beautiful!!! Hope your recovery is going ok. Can't wait to hear about Jack meeting her!

Congrats on the job front, Lady! 

Big hugs Krissy. I know you're feeling devastated. Hope you do so,etching really nice for yourself. 

LOVE all of the baby shower pics! 

I jumped on real quick while I pump my boobs. Baby isn't feeling so great. I think maybe a virus because her surgeon said her poop is looking watery. Makes sense because although she's still my happy baby, she has been a little more fussy than the norm. I'll take her in tomorrow morning to check her out. BUT, we only have to dilate her once a day now with only one size dilation stick. So that's positive. I have to add the cutest picture I took at the dr the other day. It's the sweetest thing.

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/image.jpg1_zpsymw9m7g1.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

That is a great picture Jen. Glad things are looking up for Charli, but hope she doesn't have a virus. Booo..

Babyw-Hope things are going ok.

Sars-Nice picture with your mom and future SIL :winkwink: Sounds like you got some really great presents. 

beagle-Glad the BBQ went well, and there are always people that don't show up even though they say they will. It's been really hot the past few days, so maybe the temps kept people away. I love the picture of your shirts too.

Krissy-Sorry again about your test. That just sucks.

I called to get more meds before we left, and I said not to deliver them until next week. Well, they are speedy, speedy, so they shipped yesterday. Luckily, my neighbor is checking for our mail/packages, but I really don't need him knowing I'm getting a huge box from freedom fertility pharmacy. *sigh* Oh well...i'm just glad he can get that stuff out of the heat for us. My reunion is going well. It's really fun hanging with my cousins/aunts and uncles. We went to the beach yesterday. I found out that it is a dog friendly beach, so I think we'll be taking Fun there later today. He's at a dog camp down the street, and so far so good. We've visited him every day, but I'm sure he's ready to get away for a bit.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*Terri* - I'm glad that vacation is going well. Dog beaches are the best and I'm sure Fun will have nothing but fun. Although, my little dog is scared of the waves, it's always fun watching other dogs go nuts. Your box shouldn't say where it's from, should it? Mine never did but I used a different pharmacy. Seems like those places should use a little discretion. Anyway, enjoy the rest of your vacation!!!

*JCM* - OMG! You're right, that is the cutest picture. Look at that big smile. Love it. I hope she's on the mend quickly!!

*jkb* - I think the advice you gave to Lady is spot on!

*sars* - Awwww, I love that your shower was so sentimental. Your dress is great. I'm a big fan of polka dots. I think people here in MT are going to plan something but it will be hard to have a shower and not have my Mom or Sister there. Guess they'll just have to be there in spirit.

*Amy* - Oh, man. How I remember being in the thick of a cycle. I'm glad your doctor is feeling better than he was last week. I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much! You can't change anything about what is happening and it sounds like you still have a good amount of follicles growing. I am sending all the positive vibes your way that I can. :hugs:

*MrsL* - Congrats on the graduating to the OB! I found it exciting to not be in the fertility clinic anymore, honestly. Glad you got to hear the nice strong heartbeat! :flower:

*Beagle* - Hooray for your BBQ going well!! Sorry you have to go back again for your scan since little DC wouldn't cooperate. Maybe he was just excited about the party. 

*Lady* - I'm not sure what you ultimately decided on the job but I think you have to do what is going to make you happy. I am in a job I hate and I feel stuck. I keep reminding myself that it's not all about the job itself and that it's the great benefits that keep me in it but honestly, I really, really wish I could find something else. If you guys are in a position where you can afford for you to take the cut in pay, I say go for it. Life is too short to be miserable 8 hours a day. Just my 2 cents.

*Krissy* - :hugs:

*ERose* - How are you feeling, lady??

*kfs* - How are you feeling?????? 

*Babywhisperer* - I hope things are going well for your family with Baby Emma here now!

Hello to everyone else out there!

Hmmmm, let's see. What is going on with me. We finally got the dresser and changing table done. Hooray! They look so nice in the room. I ordered some prints to hang on the wall and rug for the baby's room, so once those things get here, I'll try to take some pictures. I'm trying to convince DH that we should just buy a crib off Craigslist and paint it to match. It will save so much time. I know we still have plenty of time (at least I hope so) but there is just so much coming up in the next couple of months that I don't want to have to worry about it. We'll see. I know he has his heart set on building the crib but I'm just getting antsy.

My Mom sent me the cutest package of things in the mail yesterday. She made some burp cloths and couple of small baby blankets, a nursing cover for me and then included a couple of baby Kentucky shirts. She said she just had to be the first one to get the baby UK gear. :haha: It was a complete surprise and of course, brought a couple of tears to my eyes.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!!

Krissy - I'm so, so sorry. I know how that feels, it is so disappointing and sad. Just know that we are all here for you! As hard as it is, it is important to stay optimistic - just keep thinking about your next embie waiting on ice for ya. ;) Go enjoy a glass of wine and a hot bath (or maybe in this heat, a chilled glass of white wine and nix the hot bath, lol!) and we'll be here when you pick up on the next cycle.

Sars - so glad your shower went well. You look gorgeous in that pic - lovely! It is so wonderful when people make things for you - it makes the gift so sentimental. My grandma made me a baby blanket back in the day and I'm embarrassed to say I slept with it until college. I still have it (its in a keepsake box now), and it means a lot to me.

Jkb - thank you for the advice, I agree, I'm sure they wouldn't be surprised since I am child-bearing age! And yes, if I did get pregnant after a few months into a new job, I wouldn't be ashamed. I don't think I'll be letting them know about the IVF, at least just yet. Gotta test the waters first, see the team dynamics/culture, etc. I did verbally accept yesterday, so they'll be sending me the offer letter today and I'll be giving my two weeks' notice here! YIKES! I'm really nervous about that. 

Jen - OMG! The cuteness! She is sooo adorable!! And tiny. What a trooper. I hope she doesn't have a virus.

Terri - sounds like an awesome vacation! Show us some pics!

Mrs. L - congrats! What a milestone! 

Beagle - good to hear from you! What a sweet care package from your mom. :) I bet she is excited! I didn't know you were so unhappy in your job. You complain a lot less than me. Hehe. :) That was how I felt, just stuck. I kept looking at myself as pregnant (or almost pregnant) and telling myself, a pregnant lady can't change jobs. Then I thought, "why not??" Especially since the last BFN. I thought, this is my chance to get out. What is it about your job that you hate?

Amy - Easier said than done, but try to stay positive. It's easy to read a lot into everything, but just because its not the same as the last cycle doesn't mean its a bad thing. Keep on taking the meds and the rest is out of your control! :)


----------



## beaglemom

Ha ha! I think me & booger keep getting mixed up on here! :)

Jen - I think I said on FB or IG, but she looks so small with her dad. She is too cute.

Lady - glad your are taking the job...I think you will be happy you did.

Terri - glad MB is turning in to a nice trip for you. I am so annoyed you will be so close, but I can't meet up with you.

Booger - time starts to fly by, so good for you to try to stay on top of everything.

We didn't get a ton of gifts, but that's okay...we really were fine either way. The gifts we did get were so cute...it was mostly off our registry but most people went for clothes & toys. So we need to buy some essentials. Anyone have opinions on Diaper Genies? I plan to buy one but I get mixed opinions online. I need some bath supplies, a diaper caddy (something we can carry around the house), head rest for the car seat. So not really much at all. We plan to do a road trip on Sunday. We love visiting new places so we are going to New Bern, NC...the birthplace of Pepsi. The route takes us past 2 Targets & the Outlets. I started thinking how our weekend road trips will be coming to an end soon...at least for a while. I think I said already...but an 8 hr birthing class on Sat...should be interesting.

Some days are hard for me at work because my people just seem inconsiderate. They are looking at closing loans but not the other stuff involved. It's like they just want to dump it on me as long as possible. I really think I am going to have a hard time coming back after leave. But I plan to just work through it as long as possible & then maybe by baby #2 I can be home or find something part time.


----------



## LadySosa

Whoops! Sorry Beagle, I meant Booger. :)

That sounds like a fun roadtrip! What are you guys gonna do there, anything touristy or just shop? ANd your roadtrips dont HAVE to end once baby comes - he can come with you guys! Sorry people are being rude at work - that is never fun.


----------



## beaglemom

No worries, Lady. I think it has happened a couple of times. I think it funny.

I just became aware of a website called thredup. It is consignment. Pretty decent prices for anyone looking for maternity. It also has regular sizes.

I also meant to say I don't mind he didn't cooperate on the scan. We got to see a lot of him & the 15 minute scan became probably close to 30 min. And I get another.

Lady - there is like an old timey soda shop there where you can order Pepsi like in a glass bottle I guess...& plenty of souveniers. And plenty of baby stores on the route I have never been to. I know the trips don't have to stop, but we may have to wait a few months to take any. Which isn't too big a deal since the first few months will be cold out anyways. I think the best thing we have for my husband is the baby carrier. I am hoping all the driving we do now we make the baby used to it when he comes out. Probably a silly thought.


----------



## JCM

Baby was always calm whenever I drove in the car during pregnancy and she's calm now... Not a silly thought at all!!! I didn't get a diaper genie actually. The diapers don't smell at all though!


----------



## Amy1976

Sars - So happy that your shower turned out great!! And such of great photo. You look beautiful.

JCM - Such a cute photo. She is SOOOO adorable. I hope she doesn't have anything too serious and gets better soon.

Terri - I'm glad your vacation is going good. Sounds like you're having a great time with your family.

Booger - I can't wait to see a picture of your nursery when it's done. If your husband made the crib his top priority, could he get it done quickly? Or does he want to take his time with it? I understand the anxiety of just wanting it done and ready. I would be the same way.

Lady - Congratulations on accepting the new job. That's so exciting. I'm happy for you and I hope you are so much more happier there. And funny thing, my grandmother made me a quilt comforter for my bed that I used all through my teens and well into my early 20's. And also a throw type blanket that I used all the way up until my DH and I moved in together hee hee. Although they are packed away, I still have and love them both, especially now that she's gone.


----------



## kfs1

Krissy - I'm so sorry about the chemical. No words, really. I just wish this process were easier for all of us. I hope you're treating yourself well.

Amy - Thinking of you today! Try not to second guess yourself. You still have a great number of follies growing so you still have a great chance! Remember - it's not the amount that counts. 

Lady - Congrats on the new job!! I think it's a GREAT move. Wooohoooo. :)

Beagle - I'm happy to hear that the BBQ was a success. That's great that your friend gave you back all of that stuff! I'm sure your appreciate it. Love that pic of the 3D scan, too.

Mrs. L. - Congrats on graduating from the RE and for the great appointment. I felt the same way when I left my RE. I felt like it was too soon but hey - just be happy and try to relax. It's a great thing. :)

Sars - I'm so happy that you had a great time at your shower. I know you were a bit anxious about it. I felt the same way - I was overwhelmed at how much everyone did for us. And you look great by the way!!

JCM - Charli is just so adorable! I hope she's doing OK.

Terri - Awww. I'm sure Fun will love the beach. We took Eli (before he passed) and he was freaked out at first but then LOVED swimming and riding the waves in.

Booger - I felt the same way about getting the nursery done. I just wanted the bigger stuff out of the way!! Can't wait to see the pics.

Nothing much to report. Monday's check-up was great but uneventful. Baby's sounding good - weight and blood pressure are good. Tomorrow's my last day in the office and then I'll be WFH until the baby arrives which is kind of crazy to me!!! And now we continue to wait. :)


----------



## sars930

Good morning ladies!

I hope those of you that have been dealing with insufferable heat are getting the lovely reprieve we are today. It is just gorgeous.

Jen: Charli is ADORABLE. I didn't realize how dark her hair is. Love it. Hope she's feeling better and it wasn't serious.

Booger: I'm just amazed your husband can build all of this but I do understand your anxiety. I need some things from my parents and Ikea to get things in order. I'm headed home for a wedding Aug. 1 but considering making a separate trip. The nesting urge is real. I got my dress from the Asos maternity line. I've had a lot of luck with their clothes, although UK sizing can be tricky. I just order a bunch of sizes because they have free shipping and returns. I didn't realize you were so unhappy in your current job. Are there any options out there for you? Did you think about Skyping or FaceTiming your mom and sister in for the shower, so they can be there virtually?

Lady: Congrats on the new job! I hope telling your nutso current boss went well. I also hope this is the first step in lots of happiness for you in the months ahead. And I think it is so sweet you slept with your grandmother's blanket so long. I've been knitting baby a blanket since I found out and I hope it is just as loved.

Terri: Glad vacation is going nicely. Share some pics of Fun at the beach. We've never taken Fen. I don't know what he'd think of the waves.

Beagle: Your road trip sounds great. Hopefully, Derek loves the car and you've got many more in your future. I got the Diaper Dekor Plus Diaper Pail at the recommendation of my best friend. I know you mentioned needing bath stuff. Not sure if you got a tub, but my best friend also suggested the Fisher-Price 4-in-1 Sling 'n Seat Tub. I really like it because it grows with the baby.

Any: Aw, thanks you're too sweet. Hope you're feeling good about this cycle and not too uncomfortable!

KFS: Thanks! Luckily, everything worked out for the best Sunday despite some hiccups. I can't wrap my head around the fact that you're so almost there. Can't wait to meet your new arrival.

I don't have much to report. I go for my glucose test Friday as long as my work schedule allows. We've got an ultrasound on the 28th, so I'm excited to see baby again. I finished painting the crib and I'm so happy with how it turned out. I'm attaching a photo.
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## beaglemom

sars - the crib looks great. Good luck with the glucose. And thanks for the recomendations. I do need a tub also.

kfs - wow! 1 week until 40! Good luck! I hope your baby is healthy & brings some other girls their bfp!

So I had my glucose test today & I passed. I didn't feel too nervous but you never know. I am not much for sweets & I just ate a plain bagel before the test. The drink was not so bad...they had it cold which was good. Tasted like over sugared kool aid. I was dying for some water to dilute the sweetness in my body. Then I had my exam & by the time that was done, the hour was up & they tested my blood. I had an MD but she is also a mid wife (or used to be, not sure how that works). She talked to me about birth control & circumcision. She really didn't lean a certain way. But she did mention that now medicaid says it is unnecessary, so they won't pay for it. How crappy! Then she gave me info on what to do if I am in labor & info on birth control. I told her we probably wouldn't use any because this was an IVF baby & we wouldn't mind a free one. And she said as long as we were ok with getting pregnant unexpectantly, it was no issue. And we are perfectly fine with that. But I can't imagine a pregnancy where I have to wait 20 weeks to know the sex! I have been spoiled.

Speaking of insurance, I also had some crappy news on that front. I have Blue Cross Blue Shield NC...and apparently their contract with my dr changed, so what the cost DOUBLED! It went from around $2K to $4K. Luckily I already hit my deductible, so it's just the 20% for me. But it still came out to $800 vs $400. But what can you do, right? Glad I have my HSA. I contributed the max & will go beyond that in medical costs. But none of that includes the hospital. I will still be on 20% & the costs are capped at $4500.

So I am now on appts for every 2 weeks. They set me up all through Sept which is kind of crazy to think about. I also went ahead & put in my leave request even though I could have waited until 45 days out. Figured just go ahead & get it done.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & that sugar drink made the baby dance all around. So I am def getting some sugar in me before my next 3d scan.


----------



## jkb11

Lady - congrats on getting the job!!!

Jen- i could eat charli up! She is too adorable with her smile!!!

Beagle- yay for passing glucose test. Im getting my 4 us tomorrow! Cant wait to see her.

Kfs- your soooo close! Everytime i log on i look for a new baby pic.:)

Sars- the crib is gorgeous! Nice job. You look beautiful in your pic! So happy you enjoyed your shower!


----------



## LadySosa

Sars - the crib is adorable! Nice job!

Beagle - glad you passed your test! That sucks about the insurance, but its great that you are maxing out your HSA.

Afm, I finally got my calendar today. Transfer is set for Aug 25. I'm excited but a little nervous since I'll be so new in my job! I'm trying to plot how I'll get away for my monitoring appointments. I already told them I have an "outpatient" medical procedure in August, so the transfer shouldn't come as a surprise. Maybe I can work a half day or something. And I have my endometrial scratch next week.


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> Sars - the crib is adorable! Nice job!
> 
> Beagle - glad you passed your test! That sucks about the insurance, but its great that you are maxing out your HSA.
> 
> Afm, I finally got my calendar today. Transfer is set for Aug 25. I'm excited but a little nervous since I'll be so new in my job! I'm trying to plot how I'll get away for my monitoring appointments. I already told them I have an "outpatient" medical procedure in August, so the transfer shouldn't come as a surprise. Maybe I can work a half day or something. And I have my endometrial scratch next week.

What kind of hours do you work? My dr office opened at 7:30 so even with the over hour drive back, I was usually at work by 9.


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-congrats on taking the new job. I really hope the atmosphere is much better than your other place and I'm sure you'll move up quickly so the payyt won't end up being a big deal. It's courageous leaving a job you know. Good for you!! I'm also really happy that you have your schedule. My nurse still hasn't sent a schedule. She's not as efficient as my other nurse but I guess I still have two weeks of bcp so why am I so concerned? I'm thinking I'll be around the same time as you, so we can go through this together. 

Beagle-glad you passed your glucose test. Your baby will love being in the car. My sisters baby falls asleep as soon as she's in her car seat so I'm sure DC will do the same. 

SARS-I love the crib. So pretty. Can't wait to hear about your next scan too. 

Kfs1-I'm totally on baby watch too. Hee hee. It's going to be the greatest surprise. 

I'll try to post a pic of Fun at the beach when I get home. My phone isn't good at posting pics on here for some reason.


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - I can't believe you're getting so close!! So exciting :)

Sars - I love the crib! You did a great job painting it :)

Beaglemom - YAY for passing your glucose test :)

Lady - YAY for getting your calendar. Do you have many monitoring appointments? I would just tell them that you have pre-op appointments for your outpatient procedure "that you already told them about" like blood work etc. That should hopefully work without upsetting your new boss :)

AFM - I'm feeling better today. Today's appointment went better than the previous two. Apparently I had some more follicles pop up. They are a little smaller than the rest but he bumped up my Menopur dose a little bit and will try to get as many as he can caught up. Whether they catch up and mature is still to be seen, but just having more pop up like that is helping my frame of mind, so I'm happy about that lol. I also start my Ganirelix tonight and I go back again on Friday.


----------



## terripeachy

I finally heard from my nurse. She said that the genetic place doesn't do overnight testing, so maybe I was thinking about the other place. I'll have to call her when I get home to find out which place does what. I didn't get my deposit back because I thought I was going to be using the same place. Right now it looks like my retrieval is around the 15-20th. We'll see how accurate that is.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Terri * - Hooray for finally getting your calendar. Less than a month to go! Please post a picture of Fun at the beach - we all love dog pics!

*Amy* - I'm happy to hear that your monitoring report yesterday made you feel better. Phew. Keep on growing, follies! :thumbup:

*Lady* - Congratulations on taking the new job. How exciting! I really hope this is a much better situation for you. And hopefully your FETs don't require too much monitoring or like Beagle said, maybe your clinic opens early. Mine did their monitoring starting at 7:00 am on a first come, first serve basis so I always tried to get there as early as I could. You and Terri are going to be so close together!

*Beagle* - Haha - I thought it was funny too how everyone kept getting our names mixed up. I'm glad to hear you passed the glucose test. One less thing to worry about. You're almost in your third trimester, already. Crazy. Sorry about the insurance. That stinks. Have fun on your road trip!

*Jkb* - Can't wait to see pics from your 4D scan.

*sars* - Your crib looks great! Good job. I know how tedious and time-consuming the painting is but it's so worth it to feel that sense of accomplishment. Good luck at your glucose screening tomorrow!

*kfs* - Hooray for your last day at the office!! We're all on pins and needles waiting for the arrival of your little one. :happydance:

Hello to everyone else!

I went to see Trainwreck with some friends last night. Oh man - it was hilarious. I love Amy Schumer anyway but she was hysterical. I was laughing so hard I was crying during the last scene. My belly hurt from laughing. Hadn't seen a movie like that in awhile.

DH and I are thinking of another camping trip this weekend. Can't decide whether to backpack or car camp. Backpacking wouldn't be bad since he would carry most of the weight. I had originally thought about going to Glacier National Park again (my favorite place on the planet thus far in my travels) but there is a big fire there right now with a bunch of closures and evacuations in place. :cry: Guess we'll stay away from there for now!!

Oh and about my job. Yeah, I hate to complain because I have a really great job. I just don't like it very much. I've been doing the same thing for 7 years now and I'm just bored. The problem is that it is very stable, great benefits, and great moving potential (DH and both work for the Forest Service). We can pretty much move almost anywhere in the country we want when the right opportunities arise. I'm just in a spot where I have to keep muddling through until something better comes along. Just how it goes sometimes!


----------



## KrissyB

Hi all - I needed to kinda drop off for a few days to clear my mind, but I'm back.
OMG. It was like pulling teeth trying to tell get my IVF coordinator to understand that my DOCTOR did not want me to go through another full down regulation.... But I have my new schedule! It's going to be a little messy because I'm away next week (when my period should start) so my baseline may be a few days late, which may shift my transfer day slightly but I believe it should end up being sometime in the week between Aug 16th-23rd!


----------



## beaglemom

I am excited about everyone pretty much being on an Aug transfer schedule...we also have a few babies due as well!


----------



## MrsL4

krissy - totally understandable ab dropping off. glad you have a plan coming up! thats pretty painful to argue with the IVF coordinator. ill tell ya - i am so tired of CVS pharmacy and home delivery of meds, i could go insane! its already so much to go through, then to have painful conversations to get everything lined up....man oh man. at least it is done and you have your plan!


----------



## kfs1

Sars - loooove the crib.

Lady - woohoo for your transfer date. Good thinking on telling your new job that you have a procedure - that way you don't have to worry about it. Have you told your boss that you're leaving?

Amy - good luck at your appt today!

Booger - I wasn't sure about trainwreck but have been hearing great reviews. I think I'll have to check it out - love Amy Schumer, too.

Krissy - glad you're doing ok and congrats on the new transfer date.

Hi to all of my other lovelies. Dentist last week, at a hair appt right now, mani/pedi this weekend. Getting last minute pampering in while I can. So many transfers coming up! August is going to be an exciting month!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Whew, so much to catch up on!

Amy - I'm glad you are feeling more optimistic and some more follies are appearing! Good luck on your appointment today.

Kfs - oh my goodness, you are getting close! I am so excited for you!!! Way to go on getting your pampering in before baby arrives. :)

Booger - I heard about the fires in Montana. I saw that video of the family narrowly escaping the flames from Glacier national park and I thought of you. Yikes! A backpacking trip sounds like fun though (just not there, lol).

Krissy - makes perfect sense to get away for a bit. Now we just get right back on the horse and try again. It's hard to be a trooper but just focus on that end goal. Sorry about the frustrations with your coordinator. Your transfer will be right before mine, so we can go through the tww together!! :)

Terri - yay for finally getting your schedule! You have less than a month to go! Woot woot.

Afm, things have been crazy. I gave notice on Tuesday, and my boss was "shocked". So I've been trying to wrap everything up here. She "suggested" yesterday that I work from home from here on out. Which, I was like, okay, that's fine, I kind of felt like she's trying to alienate me, but whatever. She said "she wants to do what's best for the team." I've been nothing but professional and positive. When people ask me why I'm leaving, I say, "it just wasn't the right fit for me" with a big smile on my face. I really want to say "it's cause my boss is a micromanaging drama queen." But I don't. But whatever. If she wants to treat me like this, then fine. But don't expect anything above and beyond from me now (or after I leave). She's trying to make me feel bad for leaving.

Anyways, my transfer is set for Aug 28. My clinic only has appointments between 8:00am and 3:00pm. Not very easy for people who work regular hours! I just learned that most of the HR people in the city work 9/80 schedules (9 hour days, alternating Fridays off), so I just emailed the gal at the city to see if I could work that schedule too, since my appointment is on a Friday perhaps it could coincide with one of my days off. That would be an awesome schedule! We could go to the beach every other weekend for three days. So, we'll see what she says. 

I'm trying to wrap my head around their benefits, they are SO complicated. They offer an HRA, an FSA, two different medical plans to choose from, two different dental plans to choose from, a wellness credit, an onsite clinic (a cool perk), a commuter credit, whew! All kinds of things. They sent me this HUGE packet in the mail so I'm just trying to read through it before my first day. But I'm getting really excited. :) :)

Happy Friday! Any fun plans for the weekend?

BabyW - hows Emma?? Check in when you can!


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - That's awesome that our transfers are so close. FXed this is it for both of us :dust:
Try not to let your boss get you down. Just take it as a gift that you're getting extra reassurance you that you completely made the right decision to leave :) When do you start the new position?


----------



## terripeachy

I'd be happy to work from home my last two weeks! I put I notice at one of my jobs where I was a contractor. The boss said 'you can just leave the company now.' I told him that since I gave them two weeks notice, I'll stay on the payroll in case they want to send me somewhere and stick around for two weeks.' I think he was in shock because I ended up taking up my carpets, painting, riding my motorcycle for two weeks and they never gave me an assignment but I got paid. Hee hee. It was great! Hopefully you can get a chance to say goodbye to your friends and get their contact info and such. 

I'm excited for your new job. And your schedule sounds cool too. 

Kfs1-still in baby watch over here. My sister usually delivers the day after she gets a pedicure so pack your bag prior to doing that! Hee hee. Enjoy your pampering.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - I say yah to working from home! Also the new schedule for work sounds great. I think you definitely made the right decision. I have a place I wish I told to shove it & just walked out but I gave notice in case I needed to go back.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies, 

Cant wait for our next round of BFP coming up from you girls! Happy to hear yalls schedules are close.

Lady- wow your boss is being a true butt. Sorry girl. However, i would like to have the 2 weeks at home as well, so i say enjoy it;) its great if you can get every other friday off. Hello beach&#9825;

So my little sweetness would not cooperate at all for the 4d yesterday. I go back on the 4th of august. My tummy was actually sore all night from the lady poking it trying to get her to turn. She just kept that arm up in front of her face:) we got a glimpse of 2 blurry, brief face shots but that was it. So pics to come.


----------



## beaglemom

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Cant wait for our next round of BFP coming up from you girls! Happy to hear yalls schedules are close.
> 
> Lady- wow your boss is being a true butt. Sorry girl. However, i would like to have the 2 weeks at home as well, so i say enjoy it;) its great if you can get every other friday off. Hello beach&#9825;
> 
> So my little sweetness would not cooperate at all for the 4d yesterday. I go back on the 4th of august. My tummy was actually sore all night from the lady poking it trying to get her to turn. She just kept that arm up in front of her face:) we got a glimpse of 2 blurry, brief face shots but that was it. So pics to come.

Your repeat scan is the day after mine. Let's hope our little ones both cooperate!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone...

This update is going to be quick. Either my internet is trippin or the website is having issues today. So I will check in later.

I had my last monitoring appointment today. Things are still looking good. I have two more nights of meds. I trigger on Sunday night and go in on Tuesday morning for retrieval :)


----------



## jkb11

Amy1976 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> This update is going to be quick. Either my internet is trippin or the website is having issues today. So I will check in later.
> 
> I had my last monitoring appointment today. Things are still looking good. I have two more nights of meds. I trigger on Sunday night and go in on Tuesday morning for retrieval :)

Yay, im so excited for you to be in the tww. Enjoy the night of no meds , post trigger:flower:

Beagle- yes hope they cooperate this time:)


----------



## kfs1

Lady - your boss sounds like an ass. Now you can feel confident that you made the right decision!!!!

Amy - woohoo. You're almost there!!!

Jkb/beagle - hope the babies cooperate at your next scan. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hey everyone! It's been pretty quiet around here.

kfs1-I'm SOOOO on baby watch. Are you still working?

Amy-How is your latest follicle count? You don't have to take any more shots for now since you triggered yesterday. Yeah! How are you feeling?

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - hope your vacation was nice.

I had an exhausting weekend & nothing went as planned. My dog had to go to the vet late Fri & they were nice enough to stay late for us. That morning he walked slow to his food & ate slow. When my husband got home that evening he had no interest in food & was shaking. The vet said to take him off some antibiotics he was on for a skin condition & foot fungus & to put him back on pain meds from when this happened before. Sat morning we took him outside & he had horrible diarrhea so we took him to the ER vet...he was also not eating or drinking. I told them I thought he had felt bad for too long & now was just wanting to rest so I thought he needed fluids. They gave him fluids & another antibiotic because he had some blood in his stool. While waiting to check out I saw an immediate change in his behavior & in his face from the fluids. He went home & drank right away. So we felt better. He ate a small amount but we had to force down his meds. Next day he bacame uninterested in food & water again & still diarrhea. Also the shaking was happening after he walked outside. We took him back to the ER asking for more fluids. She gave him more than the day before & some other things. She also said to stop trying to feed him & the diarrhea needed to work itself out. She did give me some anti diarrhea meds to add in. Again an instant improvement after the fluids. He came home & drank & when it was time to eat he was all excited with the others. We gave him a small amount of chicken & rice since he had not eaten since Fri morning. He continued to drink regularly & we were able to give him his evening pills in a spoonful of baby food. He still had a small amount of diarrhea this morning. No interest in food but still drinking. We have not seen a full bowel movement yet. But he is also on strict bed rest because of his back.

Meanwhile another dog was not interested in eating Sat night & has been throwing up. We saw some on Thurs or Fri but didn't know it was him. Sat morning he ate fine but threw up. That evening he ate incredibly slow which is very unusual & had diarrhea. So Sunday morning we just gave him chicken & rice & he was very excited to eat again. But he threw up early this morning & continued to have diarrhea. So I skipped his breakfast even though I could tell he wanted to eat. He continues to drink. I am not as worried about him, but he does need the vet. I gave him some of the other dogs diarrhea meds. My husband is going to call to see when we can come in.

It is getting so hard to do anything else besides work. My husband is so busy & I have only 5 days available to take before my leave. I have no idea how my pregnancy will go, so I am hesitant to use them. Any appts I have, I work out with my lunches because I am hourly & staying late or coming in early is not much of an option since we are not that busy & I am a customer based associate. I really just want to be home right now & not have to worry about if I have enough PTO to take my dog to the vet. Ugh.

Needless to say, we missed our birth class & skipped the shopping trip on Sunday. I am hoping I can get in to one of the next ones. I may lose the money I paid & have to pay again, but it was only $30. It is more important I get in. The next one is Sat but then it is only offered monthly. And I am not sure my husband can do it any other time if Sat is booked.

Ugh...anyways...that was my stressful weekend. Also the anxiety made it hard for me to eat or drink. I tried the best I could to force food in me. But I could tell I wasn't getting enough water. So gonna work hard on that today.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-You do have a lot going on! I'm so sorry about your dog problems, missing birthing class and road trip. I wonder if they both got into something that is making them sick? Luckily, baby is still cooking, so you can focus on the dogs now instead of having baby and dog stuff to do. I hope whatever it is passes through their systems and they are both ok soon.

Vacation/family reunion was pretty awesome. I realized that I missed 10 years of reunions, but I've been to the last three or four, and I will continue going. It's cool watching my little cousins grow up and seeing my big cousins (my age) get older and better. My nieces and nephew were just the cutest, and I spent a lot of time with them and my sisters. Fun times all around. It was really hot (almost unbearable) at the beach, but the water was warm, so that made up for the hot temps. I'm sad to be home and back to work, but someone has to work in order to afford vacations, so it's a tradeoff.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies. :coffee:

*Terri* - Sorry you're back at work! Transitioning out of vacation mode is so hard. The family reunion sounds great. I haven't been to one on either side of my family in ages. My Mom is always like "Do you remember relative so and so?" and I'm always like "Uhhhhhhh, nope". I think now that we are going to have a little one, it's going to be even more important for us to try and get back for them. I grew up with family all around me so it's weird to think about having a baby with absolutely no family around. Guess our friends will have to substitute for now.

*Beagle* - Sorry your weekend was so stressful. I hope both of your doggies are on the mend soon. :hugs:

*kfs* - I hope your pampering was just what you needed and that you're all ready for little one now. 

*Amy* - Hooray for trigger! Take it easy today and let us know how retrieval goes tomorrow. :flower:

*jkb* - Sounds like your little girl was as uncooperative as Beagle's little one and Erin's too. Hopefully, she behaves at the reschedule!

*Lady* - I'm so happy to hear you are moving on. Sorry your boss is being a jerk but at least it's only for 2 more weeks! I think you'll love the new schedule. I often work that schedule in the winters so I can have every other Friday off and it's great! 

*Krissy* - Welcome back - sometimes we all just need a break. I hope you are feeling a bit better.

*MrsL4* - How are you feeling??

Hello to sars, ERose, JCM, babywhisperer, and moni!

I am tired this morning. We did end up going backpacking and of course, I never sleep all that well in a tent anyway but it's really no fun when you have to pee all the time. :haha: I'm so glad we went though. The weather was perfect, we had the whole place to ourselves, and the fishing was great. It was just the relaxing weekend DH and I needed.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Beagle - ugh, sorry about the stressful weekend with your pups. It is no fun when your pups are sick/hurting but they cant tell you what's wrong. Since they both have it, maybe they both got into the same thing like Terri said, or maybe its some virus that they both have come down with. I hope they feel better soon!

Amy - woohoo I hope triggering went well! Retrieval tomorrow - wow! Time is sure flying! Good luck girl :)

Terri - agree its hard to get back to work after such a wonderful vacation. That's good that you attend the family reunions and stay in touch with your fam. How many siblings do you have?

I hope everyone had a great weekend! I am working from home today, taking my boss up on her 'suggestion.' We had a fantastic weekend at the beach. We were lazy on Saturday and lounged at the beach with Chuck. Then we did a little shopping in town and got some beach-themed decor from a local artist. Then Sunday we spent the entire day painting. Whew! So much work. Stupid Sherwin Williams - we had a gallon of paint from our bathroom renovation that we started on the condo- the color is Tradewinds at 50%. We ran out so we bought some more. Well they missed the 50% part and gave it to us at 100%. I didnt notice until I started touching up the paint from earlier. DH is like, "I think those paints are different colors." I was like, "no, no...it just looks different when its wet." Well lo and behold, after it dried it looked TERRIBLE. Then we looked at the can and realized it was 100%, not 50%. ARgh! So we spent ALL DAY painting, and now we need to go back over the darker spots and touch it up. Oh well, besides that, the condo is really coming along. We've got all our furniture in place, almost all painted, and now we're getting to decorate. We have some friends coming to stay with us in a couple weeks, and were going to take them to the condo. So I think its ready for company!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - if you have a Christmas Tree Shop near you, they have cute beach decor...unless they are in the process of transitioning out.

Thanks guys for the concern of the pups. The ER vets think the back injury stress caused 1 dog's diarrhea. I know it is a strange coincidence. I spoke to my vet today...she is going to let me know if she needs to see him or if she is okay continuing what the ER vet said. As far as the other one, she said the meds I got at the ER were fine to give to him, so we are doing that & also no food for 24 hours to try to clear his system. At least he acts happy & continues to drink. The back injury hates being crated & I hate doing it to him, but I have no choice in order to make him better. We actually set him up yesterday in our new pack n play! He liked sleeping in there & it stops him from jumping up & down on the couch or bed. We just put his bed in there & he snoozes. But we can't do that all day while we are gone because he may tear it up. If I had a cheapo one from like a thrift store, I would consider it...but not our brand new one. He is only 25-30 lbs, so he won't hurt it.

I feel like the week before & week after vacation are so hard. I am getting more & more ready to just be on leave. But I feel bad for the other assistants, because my boss doesn't seem to see how close things are & he has no plan in place. The next 3 months will fly by & who knows if I may go early.


----------



## sars930

Happy Monday ladies! I'm not feeling super motivated today. The weekend flew by and I want more time off!

Beagle: What a crummy weekend! I'm sorry about your pups. That is the worst. And going to the doggie ER stinks. You're so happy it is there when you need it and then you get the bill. That's actually a smart idea about the pack and play to keep him isolated so his back can heal. Hope both pups are on the mend! I also feel you on the PTO. I've got four days left if I go out on my due date or after. I'm hesitant to use them but a little glum about nothing but work until baby comes.

Terri: Glad you had an awesome time on vacation. My family typically goes to the beach about 40 minutes north of Myrtle in early August. The heat is always crazy but the water feels so good. It ruins me for the Jersey shore.

Booger: Yay for a relaxing weekend out in nature. I can't imagine trying to sleep in a tent pregnant though. Good for you! Remember: friends are the family you choose! Is DH's family in Ohio? Or did I make that up.

Amy: Wow! Your stimming flew by. Hope you're enjoying no shots. Good luck on the transfer tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you.

Krissy: Hope you're feeling better lady. Yay for a schedule and being so close to LadySosa. We've got so many babies coming we're due for some BFPs.

LadySosa: You're current boss sucks! Congrats on the new job. It sounds like a great opportunity with plenty of benefits. Mental happiness outweighs everything. Do you get a lunch break? Perhaps you could coordinate your appointments then. Your clinic's hours stink.

JKB: Sorry little lady wouldn't cooperate. I've noticed a sugar rush makes baby move for me.

KFS: You still hanging in there girl? 

Hi to anyone I missed!

Had a low key but really nice weekend. We went out to dinner with my former co-worker and neighbor, who is due six days before me. Our husbands enjoyed scotch and beers and having a DD, while we had lots of fun catching up. Saturday we had our last session with the dog trainer, who was shocked at how well behaved Fen was and the progress he made. She brought two of her Rotties and he didn't get worked up by them at all. They came into our house and not a bark. We had my friend's 30th bday party Saturday evening and spent Sunday at our neighborhood pool.

Next weekend we've got one of my college friend's wedding on Saturday. I'm so excited to see all my friends. But a bit nervous my feet will be so swollen I won't be able to get any shoes on.


----------



## terripeachy

I have two sisters (and a half sister) and a brother. So my immediate family isn't huge, but my dad has 10 brothers and sisters, and they all have kids and now THEY are having kids, so it's just a fun, family-filled week. We split dinners amongst the families so each night a family cooks (for the most part), but we're usually on our own for breakfast/lunch, and we have different activities every day. It's pretty cool. This is the 41st year. My dad's family seemed to be getting together every year for funerals, and then they decided to start getting together every year good or bad. 

It's lunchtime..so more later!


----------



## kfs1

Beagle &#8211; Sheesh!! Your poor pups. It&#8217;s the worst feeling when your dog is sick like that and you have 2 of them. I hope they can figure out what it is!!

Terri &#8211; Yeeeeeeeep. Still working but from home going forward. I&#8217;m so glad that you had such a great time on your trip. It really is the worst having to go back to work after vacations. I hope you can adjust soon though and get back into the rhythm.

Booger &#8211; Glad you were able to go backpacking! I can&#8217;t imaging the peeing aspect of it &#8211; that has to be really annoying. 

LadySosa &#8211; Sounds like a great weekend (other than the paint issues). I&#8217;m so jealous that you have a vacation spot! Must be so nice to be able to get away whenever you want.

Sars &#8211; Sounds like you had a great weekend, too. I hear you about the feet! I haven&#8217;t worn normal shoes in over a month. Just flip flops for me.

Still nothing to report ladies! My sister is a day past her due date and I&#8217;m getting close to mine and still nothing for the both of us. Doctor&#8217;s appt today so we&#8217;ll see what they say. We DID finally do the hospital tour yesterday and I'm glad that I did. Nothing out of the ordinary but it's nice to know where to go and just some of the rules about when people can visit and stuff like that. I am still working but from home so it&#8217;s not too bad. I&#8217;m in the AC on my couch with my feet up &#8211; can&#8217;t complain.


----------



## MrsL4

beagle - woah sorry to hear about all the puppy trouble. i would be worried if they stopped drinking too! must have been so dehydrated. glad they are on the mend, hopefully it won't be long before they are back to normal

ladysosa- sounds like the beach was good! i painted our whooooole house, and had to repaint a room because of a similar situation, so i feel your pain!! hopefully it wasn't too much touching-up so it won't be terrible going back.....although, i remember bathrooms being the hardest room to paint....they look small and deceiving, but there is so much trim and cutting in! 

terri - thats great that you were able to go to such a big family reunion! my immediate family is small, but DH has a larger family - and it is fun to go see everyone - i never had that growing up!


today, i am 9 weeks! still nervous nelly though. still have sporadic cramps and it just makes me so nervous, i keep going to the bathroom checking! i graduated to the OB last week, and my first appt is next week. i am praying for the doppler or another ultrasound to just calm myself.......i swear the curse of infertility doesn't leave! you just keep on worrying! but i am thankful we have made it to this point with no problems....so just gotta focus on all the good things.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I took my trigger last night so no more shots yay!! I started an antibiotic today and will probably have to start the progesterone and estrogen tomorrow. They won't give me that paperwork until tomorrow after the retrieval. On Friday I had 20 or 21 follicles. That number is pretty good but a lot of them were still a lot smaller than the larger ones so I'm not sure how many will actually be mature.
I'm so glad you had a great time at your reunion. But getting back to work after a great vacation really does suck.

Beaglemom- I'm sorry you had a stressful weekend. I hope your pups get better soon.

LadySosa - Post pictures when you're all done with your condo if you can. I would love to see it.

Well tomorrow is the big day. I will check in tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## MrsL4

good luck tomorrow amy! sounds like a good report so far from stimming!


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL - the ob usually does an ultrasound on the first visit. The baby will look more like a baby...very cool.

Lady - good luck. That was fast! I can't believe you are ready.

One pup is outside now...still some diarrhea. The other who was more sick had some solids going on so I am feeling better. But he won't calm down. He is in better spirits so wants to run around. So I think crate during the day, play pen at night which is what we did today...and then add in leash when he goes out to stop him from running. Both on almost no food today.

I rescheduled my birthing class for Sat. I told her if no space Sat I may need a baby class instead because the baby will have been born already.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-don't you have until October to take the birthing class? Why now? You might forget everything by October!

LadySosa-sorry about the paint fiasco. At least you have time to fix it. Let's hope the baby room turns out better the first time :winkwink: 

Booger-I love your spirit. Camping so far along. I know most people won't camp ever! Good for you for still having fun and doing what you like. 

Amy-yeah!! I wish you the best tomorrow please check in when you're up to it. It sounds like they got you on the right meds so fxfx. 

Mrsl-hope the appointment next week goes great and glad to hear you're ok even nervous. It'll feel real soon enough. 

Afm-I talked to my nurse about the day 6 transfer and the overnight pgs results. She said the place did studies and found that most uterine linings were too far advanced to have a successful pregnancy so they stopped doing that. In a way, I'm disappointed because I have to wait another month or two and do butt shots, but I want the best chances. Soooooo, I won't be needing endometrium or Estrace but my transfer may not be until September or October now. This is killing me! Guess I better start getting on the fun wagon stat. Hee hee. No more going to bed early! And rage out when possible!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I think a lot of places switch to FETs. My office does not find the studies support it. But they do test to see where you are. If you remember I was turned to an FET because my progesterone level had gone up. Being delayed again is so rough. But you never want to second guess things. I would have loved the fresh...less meds...less money. But I would have been so upset if it had not worked...better to be in the hole a little more money wise than to waste your time.

I do have until Oct but they advise 28-32 weeks. I think in case you go early. And my husband may not have any Saturdays off starting mid Aug because of his new store. My last few months of pregnancy will be kind of hectic. Actually I really only have 2 1/2 weeks of a set schedule with my husband...& the last week of that he will be in Colorado!!! Plus they only offer the birthing class once a month.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ok on the birthing class. That seems silly to only offer it once a month. Hopefully you can get in on the next go round. How are the dogs today?

I took Fun to get his nails clipped yesterday. He was ok the first time we did it ourselves, but after vacation, he just wasn't having any of it. He was crying as soon as I would grab his paw. What.a.baby. HA!!HA!! So at the vet, he was finished in about 3 minutes, and he was SO happy. What.a.jerk. HA!!HA!! Then we went to obedience class, and he was the star. Except when my husband had to practice with him. He never practices with him, so Fun doesn't listen to him at all. It's his play buddy. But..whatever. He's good with me, and getting better. We worked on target mat training, waiting before rushing out of the door, and waiting patiently while I get his food prepared. The last two things we practice all the time and that is why he was a star.

kfs1-Still on baby watch over here. Starting to get impatient even though tomorrow is your due date. I guess I should expect another week and then I won't be so impatient.


----------



## beaglemom

The dog who was worse off seems much better. He continued to drink & we fasted him so today he was finally ready to really chow down. We gave him chicken & rice because his poop is still not solid. He keeps acting crazy so it is so hard immobilizing him. But I pulled out the heating pad & that also helps him a lot. The other dog still has diarrhea as well. We fasted him yesterday & today he also got chicken & rice. Really hoping these meds kick in otherwise he may need to go in. But he also continues to drink & act normal, so I am not as concerned with dehydration.

I watched a cute video yesterday of puppies sleeping with babies. One was tucking the baby in by moving his blanket with his nose. Too cute. I hope my pups are the same.

I had lunch with a previous co worker & it was a lot of fun. She was so excited to see me pregnant. I had already told her but she just loved seeing it. She has been moving & packing so she gave me $50 with no card & said sorry about no card but I have been so busy. I didn't mind. I used to say no babies & she said no marriage to her long time boyfriend (she is in her 60s). So she got married in March. She said she was shocked I was pregnant & I said well I guess we both did something this year we said we would never do! It was fun.

I hope my dogs are feeling better by the weekend so we can do some baby shopping. But I also have plans for my husband's birthday on the wekend of the 14th. So no big deal if the shopping waits. I want to drive to the beach to take pics of us & shop & also take him somewhere good to eat...maybe a brazilian restaurant...they have the all you can eat meat & buffet...so good! It is expensive so we haven't been in a while.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*Beagle* - I'm glad your dogs are feeling better. That's cool about your friend getting married and you getting pregnant after you guys used to talk about not doing those things. You just never know where you are going to end up - even after being so certain about things! I've been looking at scheduling our birthing class too - but probably not until the end of August or sometime in September. Just depends on when DH wants to go.

*Terri* - Oh, I'm so sorry about your delay! Ugh. I swear it's always something. Yes - get out and have your fun now!! I love your story about how Fun is so good with you but not your DH. :haha: And trying to clip your dogs nails is the worst - I don't even bother anymore. Scout's are pretty much worn down naturally from running but it was next to impossible when she was younger. I would have to cover her head with a towel or something so she couldn't see what was going on - seemed to help a bit.

*Amy* - Good luck, today!!! I'll be thinking of you and hoping for lots of good, mature eggs! :thumbup:

*MrsL4* - I remember being a bit nervous during those early weeks too. It's completely normal. It does get better - at least it has for me. Now that I can feel and see her (belly seems to get bigger everyday), I don't stress about it. I would guess they'll at least do a doppler so you can hear that heartbeat thump thumping away!

*kfs* - I'm with Terri over here on baby watch. I keep hoping to check in and see that you've finally met your little one! :flower:

*sars* - Hooray on all the progress you made with Fen. That has to be exciting to see. I keep joking with DH that if we ever get another dog, it's going to be an older one because I love our little Scout now that she is 11 years old. She is so much calmer than she used to be. When we were hiking this weekend we didn't have to put her on the leash once. If we had tried that when she was a younger, she'd be in Idaho by now!

*Lady* - Oh, man. That stinks about the paint. Ugh. I'm sorry you have to go back and touch up some spots. Painting is the one home improvement chore I hate more than anything so I truly feel for you. :dohh: That's awesome that you almost have everything set up in the condo though. A weekend at the beach sounds awesome right about now..........

Hello to everyone else!

We still can't decide on a name for our baby. Ugh. If we were having a boy, we'd totally have it picked but for some reason, at least for us, we are struggling to find a girl name that we both really like. Oh well. I guess we'll get there eventually. My friends have scheduled my shower for Sept. 20. I can't wait. My dearest friend from New Mexico is going to be here visiting at that time and I'm so glad she'll be able to make it. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Yoo hoo, Amy?? How did it go yesterday? I've been waiting for your report. Check in when you can, babe.

booger-That's awesome that your bestie can come to your shower. Yay!! It's right around the corner. And..I think you'll be ok for a while without a name. You'll think of something for this little girl. That's so cool that Scout loves you and wants to stick around you. Fun is more interested in other things than me, right now, but he still likes to follow me around when I'm inside, so that's special enough.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## kfs1

Hey ladies - well I WAS at the hospital yesterday but not for me but my sister! :) She's been there since Monday night because her fluids were low. She had to go through 2 rounds of cervix-softening meds and then they started pitocin last night. Still not much progress though but I'm hoping I'll have a new niece or nephew today!! 

As for me, I showed SOME progress at my appt on Monday which is good. I go back tomorrow morning for an ultrasound, I guess to check measurements and fluid levels.

Terri - What a bummer about the schedule delay. I can't believe they didn't tell you that sooner. It sounds like you need to get out and enjoy this summer for sure!!!

Amy - Anxiously awaiting to hear...

Beagle - I hope your pups are feeling better soon, too. So stressful when our pets (babies) are sick like that.

Booger - we're the opposite. We found a few girl names but we really had a hard time with the boy name. :)

Hi everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-WOohoo!! Your sister doesn't know if she's having a boy or girl either?! hee hee. Your family loves secrets, and I love it! How is your sis doing otherwise? She's probably tired of being in the hospital after two days. Hopefully all will go smoothly and she can have the baby and get out of there! Glad you're working from home now too. You can kick your feet up for the next few days.

beagle-How are the pups doing today? 

sars-I forgot to say that I'm so happy Fen is doing better around people and is learning stuff. It's cool when your dog understands what's appropriate and what isn't.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - hope everything went well yesterday.

So the one dog who was worse off FINALLY had a almost normal poop. But the other had a nice surprise for me to clean up this morning. Ugh. I swear I think they are just preparing me for baby. Sleepless nights, poop patrol, ER visits, anxiety. But I really think they are both on the mend. I may take pup #2 to the vet tomorrow if I don't see any improvement by tonight. But he still drinks & eats & acts happy. So dog #1 was confined to the crate during the day & play pen at night. He felt so much better last night he wanted no play pen. So we let him explore & lay on the couch. Then he started scratching the play pen. Ends up, he LIKES it in there now! So silly.

As far as names go, I had perfect names picked out before getting pregnant & went in a whole new direction. All I can say is it is it will come & you will know. My wedding dress I just knew. Getting married felt like nothing to me because I had nothing to be nervous about. All my pets past & present, I knew when I laid eyes on them, they were meant to be mine. And when I went to do my transfer, the song Patience by Guns N Roses was on the radio...and I knew it would work. Sure I had a few moments of doubt on the way...I think we all do...but deep down, I knew. The perfect name will come. And you may even have to wait until you see your baby.

Oh...side note on all my pet drama...to top off my life, my pool appears to have a leak somewhere. Something I am really not wanting to deal with right now.


----------



## sars930

Good morning ladies,

KFS: Congrats on the new niece or nephew arriving soon! That's so exciting you and your sister are going to have new babies so close together. Glad you're still feeling pretty comfortable.

Beagle: Happy to hear the pups are on the mend. Fen is on steroids for his allergies and he climbed into our bed this morning and threw up. I thought the same thing, preparing me for baby. Glad you got into the birthing class. We were signed up for one Aug. 28 and they cancelled it and moved us to Aug. 8. Kind of stinks but whatever.

Terri: Yay for Fun being a rockstar in class! Fen was always the best one in class to our surprise. It was when he got outdoors it fell apart. Thanks for the good wishes on his behavior. It is awesome to see him acting him so great 100 percent. I'm sorry about the delay. That stinks! But just pack in lots of fun and lots of wine. I miss wine.

Amy: Hope the retrieval went well and you're feeling good. Check in when you're up to it.

MrsL: They did an ultrasound at my first OB appointment. It was a huge relief. I felt like the worry subsided for me for awhile but it is back a bit.

Booger: That's awesome about your best friend being able to make it to your shower. Does Scout love to hike? We took Fen on a vacation to Asheville and he thought it was the best thing ever. He was about 3-4, now 6-7, when we got him and totally housebroken. But he'd clearly never been on a leash. He's still got a ton of energy. Good luck on the name. Did Hazel fall out of the running? We've got 2-3 for each sex, I think it'll be a game time decision.

I had an ultrasound this AM. Baby was very much asleep but totally healthy. :thumbup: Weighing in at about 2.5 pounds and baby was breech again. They still said not to worry at this point but I have a nagging feeling he/she likes this position a bit too much. 

Baby was not cooperating with the sonographer to get a photo, had both arms, legs and placenta in front of face. But she managed to get one good one with some prodding. I think it looks like a boy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0649-2.JPG
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone...

Sorry I didn't check in yesterday. I didn't sleep well the night before the retrieval so I came home yesterday and just crashed.

Well I had 9 eggs retrieved. I was so bummed when I heard this. I guess a lot of my follicles were still too small and I had some that were completely empty. Of the 9, 8 were mature, and 7 fertilized normally. So as of right now I have 7. They will call me on Friday and give me a day 3 update. I really hope a lot don't drop off between now and then. I'm trying not to freak out. Easier said than done lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Amy-7 is still really good!! Why are you disappointed? My problem is that I get a good number of eggs, but then only about 2/3 of them are mature, and then another few do not fertilize, which puts me at about 7 too. I'm always pleased if I get that many fertilized. I'm feeling confident for you, if you're not. Hope you got some good rest last night and now just be positive and wait for these bad boys to all come out perfect!

sars-Looks like a boy to me too...thanks for sharing the best picture you could get. You'll get another one closer to due date, right? Are you getting maternity pics done?


----------



## sars930

Amy, Glad you're feeling well. 7 is a great number to fertilize. Fingers crossed they all hang on. But it does only take one! Are you doing a 5dT?


----------



## booger76

Hi, Amy!

This is one of the hardest times during IVF but do try to remain positive. Seven fertilized is great! With 8 mature, that's an 87% fertilization rate which is pretty awesome.

We are all pulling for you and your little embryos.


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks guys. You always make me feel better.

Terri - I guess I was just disappointed because I keep comparing everything to my last cycle. I know I shouldn't. The nurse told me just like every pregnancy is different, so is every cycle, so we can't just assume we'll get the same response.

Booger - The nurse did say they were really happy with the fertilization rate. So I should be happy about that. I just hope they all hold on until day 5.

Sars - I'm doing a day 6 transfer. They are having PGS testing done on day 5.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy I had 14 & only 7 fertilize. 5 made it to day 5 & then 2 came back PGS normal. I think you are fine. Good luck!


----------



## JCM

Yayyyyy Amy!!! Your numbers are just like mine were!! Can't wait to hear an update! 

Hi girls! 

I am cuddling on the couch today...2 month shots are no fun. We both cried. Lol Charli stopped as soon as I latched her onto the boob but I kept crying. I'm a wimp. I felt so bad for her. Her face had a "why are you doing this to me???" Look and I hated every second. Two months and we do it all over again...plus a surgery. Sigh. I need to get tougher!


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - your Charli is too cute...& always looks so happy in her pics. Hope you both are feeling better today.

My sleeping is just horrible. I would go to the spare room if I thought I would sleep better but I sleep worse alone. A dog always gets up & then I can't go back to sleep...even if my husband is the one who takes them out. I had just gotten to a good place & my husband woke me up to ask about my dog's meds. It's not his fault. We have so many going on. So I got up to help. Then when I fell asleep again I forgot to hit snooze. So I woke up super late. And I just didn't want to get up. I got ready...thankfully I had washed my hair the day before...I can go one day without. So I just shower & run the blow dry though it for like 10 seconds. I wasn't that late for work...but I really wanting my lunch hour today because I have things to do. But I did enough to get 30 min which is enough.

The good news is no more poop gate at my house. One dog did throw up some liquid, but hoping that passes. Both have almost zero diarrhea. Also, we found out my backwash hose was leaking on the pool. Googled & found the problem. So today I just need to go to the pool store for a part that should fix it right up.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Amy - hey! 7 is fantastic! Your nurse is right, don't compare this cycle to any previous cycle. I think 7 is great, I am sure you will still have plenty at day 6. Yay! I'm happy for ya.

Kfs - baby watch! That is really awesome how close you and your sis are in terms of due date. How cool to go through it together.

Terri - So sorry about the delay. No bueno. It seems like this journey is all about waiting, delays, more waiting, being patient, another delay, more waiting. Gah! I feel for you. But as you said, better to wait and have the best outcome.

Jen - Ugh, sorry about the 2-month shots. Poor Charli - it must be hard to see her in pain. And you can't exactly explain anything to her.

Sars - wow! You can really see the babe's face. Those scans are amazing. Congrats on him/her being healthy, but sorry baby didn't cooperate! And I bet that is a great feeling to see Fen progress in his training. Nice job on getting him all good-mannered before baby arrives. :)

Booger - yay for scheduling the shower! And good for you for staying so active and camping with DH. Sounds like fun.

Beagle- I'm so glad the pups are better. I know how stressful that is when your pups are sick. Not to mention messy - having to clean up puke, poop, etc. No fun. Our pup throws up a lot since he eats whatever he can find on the ground. It always seems to be in the middle of the night too - he jumps down from the bed, goes under the bed and you hear him yakking. And if we're really lucky, sometimes he just yakks it up right there in bed. So we have to jump up and throw the sheets in the washer and try to find some alternate bedding to get us through the rest of the night. Thanks a lot dude! Haha awe but then he's always shaking after puking and looks scared. Like we're going to punish him or something. Poor guy.

Oh man, the funniest thing happened over the weekend. On our drive to the beach on Friday, we decided to try an alternate route to avoid traffic. Well this alternate route sucked and it turned into like a 7-hour journey (ferry involved). Anyways, towards the mid-way point of the drive, I look into the backseat and Charlie is shaking. Like he's in pain. I freak out, and try to get into the backseat with him to see what was wrong. He jumps to the front seat to get away from me, and is cowering. We're panicking like, "Oh no! What is wrong with our baby! What could have happened?!" DH is like, 'maybe he has to go potty??' I didn't think so since he'd been outside just a couple hours earlier. Well we pull over to a park and he LEAPS out of the car and instantly starts peeing. He peed for like 5 minutes. Just kept going and going and going. And going. And going. And going! Finally he stopped peeing and ran over and then pooped. Then he was so happy! He hopped back in the car and we continued on the drive. I guess its not that funny of a story, but we were just so worried about him and it turned out he just had to pee really bad! I felt so bad that we were completely oblivious. I don't think he took advantage of his outdoor time a few hours before to relieve himself.

Anyways, I am still at my old job, I've got 2.5 days left then I'm onto the new job! I'm soo ready! I've transitioned a lot of stuff already, so I'm really just trying to stay busy for these next couple days in case they need me. The 9/80 schedule was approved, so I'll be working that in the new job! Also I start Lupron tonight, then the endometrial scratch is tomorrow afternoon. Oh boy, here we go again. Not thrilled to be starting the emotional roller-coaster medication right when I start a new job, but I'm hoping I can manage my emotions better since I'll know what to expect. We've had a really busy week so far - went to a movie in a park last night, went to happy hour the night before, hung out with a friend for the Bachelorette finale on Monday. Tonight - nothing planned! Thank goodness. 

Sorry for such a long post, haha. I mentioned I have nothing to do at work so instead I'm posting here! Any fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## sars930

Terri: I have another ultrasound scheduled at 32 weeks. I think that'll be the last one unless baby is breech. I don't have maternity photos scheduled. I've been waffling on if I want to get them done or not. I don't think DH would be a huge fan. But it might be nice to get some last photos as a family of three.

Amy: I forgot with PGS it is a day 6 transfer. I think that's a great call and should give you some peace of mind. Grow embies, grow.

Jen: Aw. I can't imagine how much the shots stink! I'm always relieved when they take the dog into the back to give him his shots.

LadySosa: Yay for your new schedule being approved! Poor Charlie! Once when Fen was on steroids, he was really bugging me to go outside the second I got out of bed. First, I stopped in the bathroom to pee myself with the door open and he looked at me with the most pained look and started peeing on my parent's rug.
I picked him up and tried to put him in the shower and he was so confused.
When is your first day at the new job? I hope the meds don't take too much of a toll. Stay busy and focus on having fun.

Beagle: Happy to hear the pool is an easy fix. I slept pretty crummy last night too. Do you have a maternity pillow of some kind? A friend gave me one, DH calls it the taco, and it has been a huge help. Fen is on steroids for his allergies and he's panting a lot, which was shaking the bed and kept waking me.

I mentioned a little while ago I was contacted about a great job opportunity. I told them I am interested in the job but seven months pregnant and have some reservations about making such a huge transition. They still want to bring me in for an interview again, so I'm going in Monday. I was a little surprised at how formal the interview is as I interviewed with them in December for another job. I'm meeting with three of the same people, plus one new person. I've got mixed feelings. It would be an amazing opportunity if the pay is what I think it is. 

But the timing just sucks. I've spent a fortune on my health insurance and am just about to meet my coinsurance limit. I'd have to go on DH's plan and we'd then have to meet the deductible and coinsurance limit again. Hubby's been encouraging me not to worry before I even have a job offer.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

*sars* - Well, that's exciting on the job front - if not a little nerve-wracking too. It seems like they want you pretty badly if they asked you come in for an interview even after you told them your situation. That seems like it would open the door for some bargaining. If you think it'd be a great opportunity, then I say go for it if they offer it to you. Haven't things been a bit unstable at your job for awhile? Is this job with a different company? Just curious. In any case, an interview can't hurt anything! Good luck. Oh, I love your last scan picture. At our 20-week ultrasound the doc went into 3D mode - I sent a picture of it to my Mom and she's convinced the baby looks like my Dad's side of the family. I'm like "um, pretty sure it just looks like a baby" :haha:

*Lady* - Oh, poor Charlie just had to go to the bathroom. That is funny. Glad that's all it was. Dogs are just the craziest creatures. Our dog didn't eat her breakfast yesterday and it was still in her bowl at dinnertime - she wasn't interested. We let her in for the night and she was lying on our bed and you could hear her tummy grumbling and making all sorts of noises. We let her back out since I'm pretty sure she had an upset stomach! We let her back in a little bit later and locked her up in our room with us just to make sure she didn't try to leave us any presents elsewhere in the house. She must have felt better this morning since she ate her food right away! Oh, and hooray for starting the new job on Monday. That's so exciting. Hopefully, the new job will keep you nice and distracted as you prepare for transfer.

*Beagle* - Glad to hear the pool sounds like a fairly simple fix. Sorry you aren't sleeping well. Here's hoping the dog situation is all back to normal soon so you can get some much needed shut-eye! 

*JCM* - Sounds like Charli weathered the shots better than momma - which seems to be pretty normal. It has to be hard to see your little one uncomfortable. :hugs:

*Amy* - Hope you're hanging in there okay. Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow!

*Terri* - Thanks for the positive words on the name thing. I never thought it would be so difficult. I know we'll get there eventually but I just wish we could agree on something already. How much longer on the birth control?

*kfs* - So, did your sister have a boy or a girl??? Glad to hear you're making a little progress.....I'm sure you are ready!

*Erin* - How are you doing, lady? Haven't heard from you in a little while - just a little over a week to go for you!

Hello to *MrsL* and *Krissy*!

Well, I finally motivated myself to get up and go for walk this morning. I rolled my trick ankle this weekend while we were hiking so I have been taking it easy this week since it was a little swollen and tender. Scout was driving me batty though wanting to go for a run so I decided I better get her out for at least a walk. It was very nice out so I'm glad we went. The afternoons have been getting pretty hot but the mornings have been gorgeous lately so I guess I had better take advantage of them. Won't be long before Fall is here!


----------



## beaglemom

Sars - wonder if you could stay on your insurance through the end of the year? I do have a pregnancy pillow, but it is just sort of awkward. I started putting a pillow behind my back. I also hate being on my side & so now I sleep a little further over in between my side & stomach...the pillow is pretty soft, so no squashing the baby.

Lady - I have one dog who immediately goes to sleep when we drive...so if he gets antsy, I know he has to pee or poo. But it is crazy. I have had some scary moments that end up turning in to nothing...so all you can do is laugh at the panic you were feeling.

The rescue I was helping out called & needed someone to take a dog this weekend. The couple only had her 3 days & said she tore up a dog bed & so they wanted to return her. Makes me so angry! You have to have some patience with animals. But I just couldn't take her. We are gone all day Sat & we are just exhausted from the week. But she is near me & the rescue volunteer is over an hour away. So I offered to transport her Fri evening. They just called me & said not needed...they can't even wait one more night, so the couple is taking her to the volunteer themselves. Ugh!

I got the piece I needed to fix the pool...an easy fix but it was still $130. Oh well.

Birthing class rescheduled for Sat. Not really any other plans for me. We may go out Sun, but I am not sure we will do the long trip we planned last weekend. We will see how we feel. I just got the baby room back in order from after the bbq. So now I need to get all my cards in order so I have some shopping cards to buy the rest of what I need.


----------



## kfs1

Here's my new niece - Josephine Marie. 7 lbs, 6 oz. :)
 



Attached Files:







11705095_865460726836534_2912238353319451804_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









11825240_10153124409604426_4820537553214116659_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sars930

Congrats KFS. What a cutie! I'm sure your sister is relieved too! You're next.

Booger: Yes, it's a new company (Runner's World.) Working in the media everything is always a bit unstable, but yes the last year at my job has been pretty rough. Feels like we're on sounder ground but that's what I thought when our last round of layoffs happened. If I were offered a position at RW, it would be a totally different animal. I work for a daily newspaper, so magazine production is very different. That's what makes it all a tad overwhelming. I'd be starting from scratch in many ways and they made it clear everyone puts in a minimum of 50 hours a week. Production weeks can be 60 plus. I'm hourly now so I don't work over 40 hours a week most of the time. Yes, there are days that are longer but I get the time back later. So, a lot to consider. It doesn't hurt to go in for an interview.

Beagle: I could probably COBRA onto my insurance for the rest of the year. I think that typically costs $500-$600 a month, so I'd have to see where we came out with that financially, if it makes more sense than just jumping on DH's. That makes me sick about the people trying to give back the dog. Dogs are not shirts you can return when you tire of them. Grrr.


----------



## booger76

kfs - Yay for a new niece!!! Now she just needs a new cousin!

beagle - Don't blame you for saying no to the foster place. And that is super annoying that the people who took her already don't want her. I will say - when I first got my ol' Buddy (my 14-yr old dog who died in Jan.), I was completely overwhelmed and I took him to the shelter to try and get rid of him after a few weeks. They guilted me into keeping him - and I'm glad they did. But I really didn't know any better at the time. Hopefully, the dog will end up at a better home.

sars - Runner's World!!! Well, the hours would definitely be a huge consideration since you'll be a Mom now. For me, that would be a bigger factor than the insurance. So maybe it's not the time to leave your current job but going to the interview certainly can't hurt anything. It's always good to get that kind of experience.


----------



## LadySosa

Kfs - what a cutie! I LOVE the name Josephine! Precious, congrats.

Sars - those hours should take additional consideration, but your hubs is right, it never hurts to go on the interview. :)


----------



## beaglemom

booger - yes sometimes people just are not well informed or prepared. But my organization tries very hard to let people know rescues are not always easy. Some people just want a dog as an ornament. And a beagle is a special breed anyways...not like most. So it can take extra work in the beginning but well worth it in the end. I think they told me the foster was considering adopting her. Some people think rescues are too strict, but they have to be. Too many people are not responsible. We have seen people return dogs for such stupid reasons. Mainly when they have a baby. I have seen people say the dog growled or snapped at a kid...then we find out the parent wasn't paying enough attention & the baby was playing near their food bowl while they ate! Stupid things like that. I can relate to the shelter story. My dog came from the pound & it was rough. He chewed my furniture, constantly had accidents, & showed no personality...we were just like what the heck with this dog? He would look me dead in the eye & pee after being outside. But after some time & patience, he is just amazing now. We have a dog door but he even does ok for a few hours without it. No chewing or anything. He is left out in the house all day.

Sars - what hours does your husband work? I know it may not be traditional, but if he has less hours & more stable & you love the opportunity, you could make it work. My husband works long hours...at least he will go back to that soon...which is why I have never been much for salaried work. It may be hard being away from the baby so long. But you never know...it could work. You should also ask about maternity leave since most of the time you have to be employed a year before they have to cover you for FMLA.


----------



## beaglemom

My last hour of work yesterday was brutal. I think the sleep thing was catching up to me. Plus no one was here with me & I had nothing to do. My back ached, I hated sitting in my chair...it was awful. I went straight home to lay down. I spent the whole evening in bed...then went to sleep at bedtime & slept through the night. It was great. Of course I am still plagued by crazy dreams. Ready for the day to be over & the weekend to start.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-Runner's World would be cool, and maybe the position you're interviewing for now isn't the same as the other where you would have to work so many hours. But..a pros and cons list will be good, and your DH is right. An interview is not necessarily an offer.

beagle-Glad you got to relax last night and get some sleep. The weekend is almost here!

kfs1-I said it in another thread, but congrats on your new niece. She's a cutie. I hope you guys call her Josie. I think that is such a cool name. Unique, fun, friendly. Glad your appointment went well too. Your babe is getting really big though. 

booger-I was listening to a podcast yesterday where a family brought back their dog because they were having a baby, and the person said 'Well, if you are planning on having two kids, what are you going to do with your first baby once the second is born?' The family was kind of shocked. HA! I think in most cases, the baby and dog can get along if there is guidance. In other news, Fun turns 1 today. I saw it in his paperwork last week that his bday is July 31. We are not doing anything special for him, except being nice. He did get a treat when he went in his crate. Crate treats are hit or miss, depending on whether I remember.

Erose-Are you going to have your baby before kfs1? hee hee. Update us when you can. It's almost time!

No update here.


----------



## kfs1

I had an appt yesterday - ultrasound and stress test. All looks good - baby is measuring 8 lbs but no contractions or anything. I go back Tuesday if nothing happens and then we'll talk about inducing sometime the end of next week if necessary. I hate a crap-ton of wasabi last night - nuthin'. :)

Sars - Sorry that baby did not cooperate at your ultrasound but that is a great picture! That's a tough call about the job. Do you think you'll be happier there overall though? It might be worth making the move.

Amy - Listen to these other ladies - 7 is a great number. And maybe being different that your other cycles is a GOOD thing. :) Hang in there - I hate this part, too.

Beagle - Happy to hear that the pups are on the mend. We went through SOO many throw rugs because of issues like that. Good luck at your birthing class this weekend!!

LadySosa - aww, too funny about your pup having to pee. He was probably like Hellloo???? I need to go!!! Congratulations again on the new job - and the great new schedule!! I really think it was a great move. And good luck at the scratch!!!

Terri - Happy Birthday to Fun!!! Give him an extra-long belly rub today. :)

Hi everyone else!


----------



## sars930

KFS: You're very patient =) I agree with Terri I love Josie too. And I love just Jo or Joey. Little Women was one of my favorite books so I've always had a soft spot for Jo. I'll be rooting for an early August baby for you.

Terri: Happy birthday to Fun!!

I do have to say we hit the jackpot with Fen in terms of him being fully housebroken. He just had no idea what a leash was and barked like a loon at squirrels. The worst he has ever done is pull tissues out of the trash can or roll in his own poop.

Thanks for all the thoughts on the job ladies. The hours do give me pause too Booger. If I wasn't about to have a baby and the pay is good this move would be a no brainer. I've been trying to get a job there for two years. (Some of their reporter positions pay peanuts, but this is an editor job overseeing a section and they have my salary requirements, so I think it'd be a significant raise). It is just so hard to know what's best as a working mom since it is a situation I'm not in yet.

Beagle, my husband is definitely the breadwinner and he works a minimum of 9 hours a day. Long hours are his norm. We actually work at the same company but he is upper level management. I work a lot of nights now, so he is committed to day care pick up by 6 most days, so he'll just be going in earlier. With the new job, there is onsite child care but it closes at 6. When I interviewed in December, they told me most folks work at least 9-6, though some with kids come in earlier.

I told them I currently have 12 weeks fully paid maternity leave and it'd be tough to give that up. You're right FMLA does not apply until you've been there a year. But that'd be something I'd have to negotiate.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! The heat broke here and I've got my college friend's wedding, so should be fun.


----------



## Amy1976

Lady - I have a story very similar to yours. I was with my dad and we were coming back from his lake house with HIS dog. She was in the back seat panting and shaking like crazy. So I let her sit up front with me and she wouldn't stop. So I told my dad, you need to pull over, I bet she has to go to the bathroom. My dad was like, no she's fine, we just left an hour ago. I said, no seriously, something's wrong. He was like SHE'S FINE!! So I had to bring out my stern daughter voice and say, look Dad if you don't pull this damn car over right now (with my serious face lol).... well that worked and he pulled over and sure enough that poor girl had diarrhea for like 15 min. I felt so bad. I was like SEEEEE, I know your dog better than you do!! And she probably had to go SO bad and was holding it, poor baby.

Sars - I can't wait to hear what they offer you at the job interview. I hope it's something you can consider and that would work for you because wow, 50 hours would be overwhelming with a new baby. Although mothers do it all the time so it's whatever will work for you.

kfs1 - Congratulations on your new niece. She is so cute. I love the nickname Josie too hee hee. I was also a fan of Dawson's Creek :haha: when I was younger and the main character was Joey, short for Josephine, so of course I like that as well lol.

Terri - Yay!! Happy Birthday to Fun!! He's a Leo lol. Are you going to foster again in the future now that you've got your own pup?

Beaglemom - I hope you have a relaxing weekend after the stressful, bad week of sleep you've had.

AFM - All of my embryos are still progressing nicely YAY!!! She said they were all high grade embryos (for now lol). One was two cells behind the other 6 but was still considered good for day 3. So I'm a little relieved and will be able to relax a little this weekend lol. They just need to hold on for two more days. So even if 1 or 2 drop off and 5 or 6 make it to testing, I will be so happy! Fingers crossed things keep progressing well! Yay!!


----------



## Amy1976

Just a quick update: I have 5 embryos that were able to be biopsied and sent out for testing. Yay!! What sucks is I won't know the results until I arrive in the morning for the transfer. They get the results right around the same time the patient is arriving. Nerve wracking! I wonder if I'll get any sleep tonight lol.


----------



## MrsL4

can't wait to hear how it goes amy! so happy you had 5 to be tested, fingers crossed for you! try to get as much rest as you can


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies!

I started my first ivf with pgd testing cycle on Saturday. Im doing the long protocol & down regulating with Buserelin injections.
When should I expect to get those horrible side effects ive heard about?
Amy, good luck with the biopsy results &#128077; x


----------



## terripeachy

Great update Amy!! I hope everything goes well today and can't wait to hear your additional report that all 5 are in excellent condition! I'm so happy to read your news.


----------



## kfs1

That's so great Amy!!!!!! Thinking of you today!

Welcome Rachy. This is a great group of women with so much knowledge - you're in good company.

Yuuuuup - still pregnant over here.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> Just a quick update: I have 5 embryos that were able to be biopsied and sent out for testing. Yay!! What sucks is I won't know the results until I arrive in the morning for the transfer. They get the results right around the same time the patient is arriving. Nerve wracking! I wonder if I'll get any sleep tonight lol.

Amy that is great! Same number I had. Believe me, I know how hard it is. My cycle got switched to FET so I guess they didn't put my embryos on the next day service because it wasn't necessary. So I had to wait even longer. But that phone call was such a relief! I am sure you will have great results. By the way, how many will you transfer? My office only allowed one based on my age. But I know some offices allow 2. And do you plan to let them tell you the gender?


----------



## beaglemom

I had the birthing class Sat...but the tour was not included which sucked. But we did go ahead & preregister. When we went up we told the lady & she was so relieved. Apparently the people in the waiting area were waiting to be checked in. Yikes! Anyways...now I know where maternity is, I am not sure I need the tour. We will see how we feel later on. The class was so boring mostly...the nurses didn't even seem like they had gone through the slides before. But when we got to the end, people asked a lot of questions & it was helpful. Overall I was glad I went. I also know my pain relief options which is another thing I really wanted info on.

Sunday we returned some shower gifts. Mainly some diapers they bought & I bought. I have way too many size 2. Then we picked up a few things. It is so fun being in the baby department with my husband. I also got to use some gift cards. I am mainly finished I think. I just need to figure out my bottle situation. I have bought some over the months. I think I will buy a couple more brands to see how they do so I have options.

So something else I thought about this weekend is who I want in the room with me. I know my mom expects to be there. But pushing & then after is a very intimate time, & I really think deep down I only want my husband there. So I need to talk to her about that. I am not ruling her out...I may change my mind. And during labor I think I will want her there. It is going to be hard to talk about. Also I know she expects to be home with me the first week. But I know for sure my husband will be home week 1. So I think it would be more helpful if she was there a different week. But I am not sure. Anyone out there want to share their plans for the delivery room & after?


----------



## beaglemom

rachy28 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I started my first ivf with pgd testing cycle on Saturday. Im doing the long protocol & down regulating with Buserelin injections.
> When should I expect to get those horrible side effects ive heard about?
> Amy, good luck with the biopsy results &#128077; x

Sorry Rachy, but I don't have any experience with this. But I wish you lots of success!


----------



## JCM

Ugh Kfs, I was waiting for a fun update from you! Haha you are a champ! 

Amy!!! Yes!! So exciting! So your transfer is this morning? Check in when you can! 

Welcome Rachy, I was not on that medication so I have no answer for you but everyone is different. 

Beagle, I have medela bottles and I just recently tried tomme tippe and I really like them. Medela bottles came with my breast pump so I started with those. They have the slow flow nipple which is good. But, the tomme tippe bottles resemble more of a boob type nipple so I'm a fan of those. Lol Charli luckily doesn't really care which one I use..likes both but hates any type of pacifier I give her. So weird! Of course she prefers my boob over anything else though. Do you plan on breast feeding? Let me tell you, it is HARD WORK. I went into it thinking oh great so easy, she latched great and sucked properly but I still wanted to quit every other day. Now, at 9 weeks I'm glad I stuck it out. No pain, no issues and she used to be on each boob for 45 minutes at a time..now she's efficient and gets what she needs in 10 mins on each side. It's awesome. Of course bottles are good for when DH feeds but I wasn't able to think about pumping a supply for that after the initial month. I still supplement with formula. I do 2 bottles in 24 hours. 
As for labor and who you want, I thought i didn't want my mom during the delivery part because it should just be DH but I LOVED having her with me. I was so scared and while DH is great at keeping me calm there's just something really special about your mom holding your hand and telling you what to expect. Of course I ended up having a c section and she never had one of those but it was nice for her to tell me everything was going great. Plus, how cool is it that the woman that went through this to get you, gets to watch you do it for your baby? Just my opinion but let her stay for everything. It made my mom so happy and I was glad we got to share this experience. Charli was in the NICU for the first night but the first night I got her, DH went home to be with the dogs (he stayed with me the first night) and my mom stayed that second night. Such a huge help because of course she knew what to do. Sure, DH has kids and he knows how to swaddle and hold a baby but a mom is different. Plus recovering from a c section is pretty difficult on it's own without having to get out of that damn bed every 45 minutes. Lol! It was just me and DH the first week at home. My parents came by daily to see me. Along with everyone else I the world. Then the second week my mom stayed the night every other night. That was awesome because I was so tired because the adrenaline from having a baby had worn off. She would wake up with the baby and bring her to me to feed and then take her back and get her back to sleep so I could get rest without a baby in bed with me. Take advantage of all of the time mom wants to spend with you!! Sometimes I want her to stay the night now! 

Wow that was long! Hi everyone!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone!!!

Omg was I a nervous wreck this morning. I just kept thinking I'd get there and we wouldn't have any normal embryos. I guess the multiple miscarriages have messed with my brain a little making me think none of my eggs are viable anymore lol. However we got there and found out FOUR of our 5 embryos are normal. I still can't believe it. Even the Dr. was surprised. And the funny thing about embryo grading is that the highest graded embryo was the one with the abnormality (trisomy 21, down syndrome). We had 1 boy and 3 girls. The Dr. left it up to us whether we wanted to transfer 1 or 2 (because of my age) although he did stress the higher possibility of twins. My husband wanted to do 2, I said no way, and so we agreed on 1 lol (although I promised to transfer 2 next time if this time doesn't work). So we transferred one girl this morning. It is so weird already knowing the sex. So now I'm just home relaxing and I'm officially in the dreaded 2WW!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy that is great! Some people wanted to wait until an u/s or heartbeat...some didn't want to know the sex. But I felt like how cool to know? No one else gets to do this. So we asked before the transfer. I felt so high & positive I went straight to the store to buy a few boy things. I was going to tell you sooner, but didn't want to sound negative. A girl I watch on youtube had several m/c & also some pgs with no good embryos. But then this last one she had maybe 4 or 5 sent up & ALL came back normal. You just never know. So glad to know you had 4.

Jen - that info & advice is really good for me to know. My pump takes first years & gumdrop bottles. I have a few nuk I bought on clearance. I went looking around & I think I may buy a few avent & another brand...may have been tommy tippee. Also the first years breastflow are meant to mimick the breast, so I may get some of those. I want at least 1 or 2 of them all so I can try them. I def plan to breast feed while I am home, but I want my husband to be able to feed to help out or just to have his own alone time. Once I go back to work I will need to work on storage, so he may be more bottles then anything. I hope to be able to stick it out but also not putting any pressure on myself.

I may just have my mom stay. I already jokingly said don't snatch the baby before my husband can hold him. I like the idea of it just being us because I know she will hog him after. But I wouldn't mind if she stayed the whole time. Just a little unsure. My mom is an hour & a half away...so if she comes, she will stay. And I know she plans to take a week off to stay with me. I am just thinking week 2 or 3 may be better since I may be more by myself & will need more help then.


----------



## KrissyB

Hi Everyone :waves: Back from vacation and trying to catch up. 

JCM - I LOVE your new pic, one of the most stunning mother/newborn shots I've seen. I love the all white and soft colors.

Amy - Congrats on PUPO!! FXed for you :dust:

AFM - I got an official date, Aug 21st at 2:00 :D So basically it's just a two week wait and then I'm on to the TWW :)
One little wrinkle is that I'm also waiting for a blood panel to come back. This past week I've been very tired (although it was a hectic trip), gotten dizzy at least once a day, and have been getting some very bad looking bruises. DD even asked about one and asked if I needed to go to the doctor lol. And the :witch: was VERY heavy this cycle, but I had originally just assumed it was because of the CP. So we're checking to see if I've developed anemia or any thyroid issues.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Krissy-Glad you're back. I hope those bruises are nothing, and everything is ok for moving forward.

Jen-Love your new pictures, and the information about your mom was very insightful.

Amy-Woohoo!! One girl coming right up! You know the day kfs1 officially goes into labor, or reports that she had her baby is the day you'll get your BFP, so keep an eye out! That's so awesome that you have 4/5 normal embryos. Especially after all you've been through. This has to be your take home baby girl. Rest easy and enjoy your day. :hugs:

beagle-I think you should have your mom come up. It's your first baby, and I think you and your husband will be excited/overwhelmed, and you may just need that extra support of at least one person that has done this before. There is no need to be the hero, but of course, it's up to you. My bestie always tells me about the nightmare of the first few days alone she and her husband had trying to deal with a little baby alone and it's scary. You're tired and just freaking out about this, that or the other thing. Plus, your mom's been waiting fot this day as much as you have. :)

AFM-I went in for bloodwork/ultrasound this morning and everything looks fine (no cysts). The doc had trouble finding my right ovary, so that was kind of weird. She ended up putting the probe ON my stomach to get a picture. I hope it behaves the next time I go in. I think I'm supposed to take one more bcp tonight (I usually take them in the mornings), so I think I'll just skip tonight because I feel like it. hee hee. Other than that, not much going on.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

*Krissy* - Hooray for having the date and for being so close!! I think it's a good idea you're getting checked out. Sounds like you could be a little anemic so best to get ahead of it now if you need to do so.

*Amy* - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Those are awesome results! I am so happy for you. I hope this two week wait flies by. :thumbup:

*Beagle* - I was wondering how your birthing class went. I'm still trying to figure out what to do myself. Our hospital offers one but I'm also leaning heavily towards getting a doula so I'm thinking whoever that is might be able to help me prep. Anyway, sorry you didn't get to do the hospital tour though. My Mom is coming out to stay with us and plans on getting here just before the baby is due. I don't know if I'll have her in the room when it's time to actually deliver, but I know I'll want her at the hospital and to be with me during labor. She is going to stay with us for about 6 weeks - which is a lot - but she can do it and we have the room. I'm sure we'll all get tired of each other eventually but I'm looking forward to it, at least for now! It's hard to know what to do since we haven't been through any of this before. Maybe she could be most useful after your husband goes back to work? It's hard to say how you're going to feel.

*JCM* - I love hearing your experience. It makes me even more excited to have my Mom with me! 

*kfs* - Hope you're hanging in there okay!!! Baby watch continues.......

*sars* - Well, how did the interview go???

*Terri* - Happy Belated birthday to Fun!! I hope he got an extra treat or two this weekend. So, when do you get going again??

*rachy28* - Hi! Good luck with your cycle. I think the drug you are using is similar to Lupron. Who know how you'll react. Seems like we have had many different experiences here - some people didn't notice a thing and other were affected pretty quick. 

Hello to everyone else!

I had a Dr's appointment this morning. It was super quick and easy. Heard the heartbeat (which was no worry since she moves around all the time). He measured my belly but I don't know what the measurement actually was but since he didn't say anything, I'm assuming all is good. I went and took my gestational diabetes screening since I was right there in town and didn't want to have to go back for it in a week's time. Should know tomorrow how that went.

DH started on the crib this weekend. It's going to look so good. I can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks for the opinions, guys. I guess I will just let her do what she wants. I just know I don't have the luxury of being able to have her more than a week. So wanted to get the most out of my time. And like I said, I want her there during labor...just not sure if I will change my mind for the pushing.

Krissy - hope your blood work comes back okay.

Terri - hope your body cooperates!

Booger - I liked the birthing class. It was not like lamaze or anything. Just basic stuff to expect during delivery. I liked that the nurses were hospital nurses so they could put in their insight. They also mention pain med options. Do you plan to go natural or just have the doula for support? I plan to go as long as possible without meds & even use some of the lesser means before actually getting the epidural. They did mention if going natural, to keep the option open for the epidural just in case. Overall it was helpful. They went over possible scenarios & everything. I think it is a good experience. I find something like this easier than reading a book. They also talked about things to pack in your bag & certain hospital policies.

Totally forgot to tell you I had my rescan for the 3d. I will be able to put up pics later tonight.


----------



## MrsL4

Lots to catch up on but not much time this sec- will have to come back

Beagle- I've thought ab the delivery room situation a lot (already) -- my mom wants to be in there but I'm so private, just not sure I want anyone but dh. We will see!!

Amy- great news! So happy for you! Not many people can say they know the sex this early &#128521;. I kinda wish I knew bc I'm ready to buy!!

Krissy- hope all turns out ok.... Try to stay hydrated 


Today starts week 10. REI said I can stop estrace and crinone today --- nervous ab that. First ob appt is thurs..... When did yall stop?


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL - I stopped at 10 weeks...by OB appt was the same week & she reassured me. I think everyone is nervous to stop...since we are so reliant on the meds up to that point.

Here are a few pics...profile, foot, & long legs
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_1_21.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









IMAGES_1_45.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









IMAGES_1_70.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Beagle - Cute pictures! Your "plan" for birth sounds similar to what I am thinking. I'd love to start without meds and then we'll see how things progress from there. 

MrsL - I stopped around 10 weeks as well. I think it's pretty common to stop between 10-12 weeks. You'll be fine! 

Terri - I think we cross-posted yesterday so I see your schedule for moving along now. :happydance::happydance: Can't wait for you to get going again. One of my ovaries (I can't remember which one now) was always a playing hide and seek. I want to say my right and I think it happens because of the bowels (lovely, eh?). Hopefully, it cooperates next time!

I had the worst headache yesterday when I got home from work. I ended up just sitting in the dark for a couple hours before just going and lying in bed. I popped a couple Tylenol and they seemed to help a little bit. I think it's allergy related so I started taking my Claritin again last night. There is a ton of smoke in the air right now due to all the wildfires in California, Oregon and Washington. It's pretty gross. 

Speaking of wildfires - I hope you're nice and safe, Amy. Scary stuff going on in California, right now. :nope:


----------



## beaglemom

One of the other benefits to the class was being explained the pain management options & timing. So basically it sounded like you can get an epidural anytime you want...just be sure the nurses know you are open to it because you need a bag a fluid before the epidural. I am not about to pretend I am Superwoman, but I do want to be able to move around as long as I can. So I want to hold off the epidural if I can as long as possible so I am not confined to the bed. This may sound stupid, but I thought epidurals were a one shot thing. But apparently it is just the access point in your back for the meds & they can give you more.

Erin - wondering how you are doing. One week left to wait for your little boy! So exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Yeah, we cross posted. I did mention to the doctor that I had eaten a banana before I went in for my exam. Then we both laughed. She was saying something about what was hiding it, but I couldn't hear her clearly (or understand what she was mumblin), and wasn't really that concerned about it. It just better show up on Monday when I go back. Glad you're feeling better. The fires are insane. Glad you can take claritin.

MrsL-Yay for Thursday.

beagle-Cool pics. Thanks for sharing. My sister, mom of 4, says that the epidural really slows everything down, so if you want to hang in the hospital and are in too much pain, get it. If you want to have your baby and move on, and can stand the pain for a brief amount of time, try to hold off. My sister is nuts though. She was walking around, doing squats, etc..hee hee. She really wanted that baby to come out. The doctor even asked if she wanted to stand to deliver her baby. HA!!HA!! Not sure what the answer was. :dohh:


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies! Lots of exciting updates since I last checked in.

Amy yay for being PUPO! A little girl how wonderful. I am so thrilled for you that four of your embryos came back normal. That's awesome! And totally crazy that the best blast had those issues. Thankfully you did the PGS and didn't have to go through that again.

Jen: I second that your photo is absolutely beautiful. Your insights were really helpful as well. Glad to hear breastfeeding is getting easier.

Beagle: My hospital requires you to do the labor and delivery unit tour separately. We have our birth class this Saturday with my friend who is due 6 days before me. She just hired a doula. We both want to go natural and I've been considering it too. I haven't ruled out having my mom in the room while I'm in labor. I do think I could find her very comforting. While I know my husband will be very supportive, I do think he's going to have trouble not being able to stop me being in pain. My mom is going to spend about two weeks with us after the baby is born and DH is taking off the first two weeks as well. So, right now our plan is for my parents to be there for our first few days home, then we'll be on our own until DH goes back to work and then my mom will come stay with me for another week-10 days. My mom does work four days a week but she's only an hour away, so we should be able to adjust as needed. 

I got the tommee tippee bottles as well as Dr. Brown's as they're good for gassy babies. I plan on returning them if I don't have the issue. Primarily, I plan to use the Kindee Twist system. Have any of you checked it out? I'm hoping it makes breastfeeding a bit smoother as we don't have a dishwasher. Stupid old house.

KFS: Hang in there lady! Any day now, right? How long will your doctor let you go?

Krissy: Crazy as it is your date isn't too far off! I hope you enjoyed your vacation. Sounds like it is definitely a good idea to get that checked out.

Booger: That's awesome that your mom is going to be there for six weeks, especially since she is so far away normally. That will be really special for you guys. As I said, my friend using a doula is still doing the birth class. Have you started talking to folks? I keep vacillating back and forth. I feel like I might regret not getting one but I'm not 100 percent sure I want one. I'd like to labor at home as long as possible and some I've looked at come to your house to be with you before you go to the hospital. I can literally see the hospital from my dining room window. I can't wait to see your crib.

Terri: You're getting close again. I had one ovary that was tough to find at times too. Then they got so big they were impossible to miss!

Hi to anyone I missed! This is getting long. 

I had the interview yesterday and it went really well. I met with four people, three who I interviewed with last time. The one person I hadn't met, their digital director, I really hit it off with and he was very enthusiastic about my ideas. 

Downside was the HR person had just gotten back from vacation so they had none of the essential information I needed on things like maternity leave, child care discount for the center etc. He promised to get me the information soon. I'll probably follow up via e-mail today.

It was funny because I told the female editor I was interviewing with ahead of time that I am pregnant but I'm not sure if she told anyone else. The men were very afraid to acknowledge it. One of the editors asked if I was married or had any kids. One asked if I was training for any races. 

Overall, I think I'd really enjoy the job. Just not sure if it is the right time. I need more information for sure. They told me if I'm still interested the next step is an edit test of freelancer work and pitching some ideas for the section. So, we'll see. I plan to go forward with that at least. They did say they want someone to start ASAP.

The female editor was very sweet and told me not to be afraid to ask any questions related to my pregnancy b/c they are fair questions and I deserve the answers.

I'm at the OB and I've been waiting 35 minutes for my appointment. Getting annoyed.

Wedding this weekend was great fun seeing all of my college friends. I discovered that heels and I do not get along any longer but I can still hang until 3 AM. =) I did have a sip of wine and beer. Boy, did that beer taste good. I'm excited for pumpkin beer season this fall when I can finally have one.


----------



## Amy1976

JCM - Your new picture is sooo cute.

Beaglemom - I agree, I actually like knowing the gender this early. I know it's not for everyone but I love that I can refer to her in my mind as a she and not an it lol. I love the new pics.

Krissy - Congrats on having an official date. I hope your blood tests come back with no real issues either.

Terri - When do you start stimming?

MrsL4 - Although I ended up miscarrying, my RE also wanted me to stop at 10 weeks. It seems like 10 weeks is standard.

Booger - Yes the wildfires in Southern California are something we battle ever summer. So sad and scary. Especially with this drought we have going on. There aren't any really close to me at the moment. But it seems like every year we'll have at least one that smells like it's in our backyard and sometimes carries ashes in the wind that cover everything.


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL - To clarify, the reason we are on the meds is because our body is not producing it the way it should on its own since it is a manipulated cycle. So the studies show by 10 weeks your body kicks in & starts producing the hormones they way it should. But also I have heard if you wanted to keep taking them until 12 weeks, it wouldn't hurt anything. So if you are really nervous, you could ask about that. I was planning to ween myself off until I was out of meds. But the look my dr gave me reassured me so I just quit them.


----------



## beaglemom

Starting over the weekend the baby has been moving pretty regularly. I was in bed last night & I told my husband I felt like a wave feeling in my belly but he never catches it. Last night though he saw it on my belly. Pretty crazy! I am not sure what motion he is doing to cause that wave. But he is def more active. And I think he will be tall. His legs seem so long in the pics.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I start stimming on Friday night and go in on Monday to see how things are going. I hope great although it would have been nice if my doc had changed my protocol just a smidge. I guess since I'm an ok responder he wanted to stick to what he knows so we'll see what happens this time around. I like that you can refer to your little baby as a girl too. So cute.


----------



## terripeachy

OK...it's super quiet on here. ERose? kfs1? Check in please when you can.. I'm trying to be patient, but I'm too excited. hee hee.

Amy-any symptoms to report? Peeing a lot, weird dreams?
LadySosa-how are you doing?

Everyone else, hello! 

Oh, and I actually went running yesterday. I was slow as molasses, and a mile in I got drenched!! There was no turning back at that point, so I just kept going. I probably ran 3 miles. Today I'm going to do a few mile repeats. Probably only two repeats because I'm going to take Fun with me, and he's going to be tired (most likely), so I'm driving to the starting point (it's about a mile away), and then if it's too much for him, we can just jump in the car and go home.


----------



## Amy1976

Nope, nothing going on over here! :shrug:

I'm so excited you're getting started again on Friday though!! :happydance:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies. :flower:

Terri - Well, Friday is only 2 days away now. How are you feeling about this cycle? 

Amy - Glad you guys aren't dealing with the fires. I know you guys burn every year but it seems like things are worse since the drought won't seem to let up. 

Beagle - Isn't it funny to see your belly bump and move around? It's the weirdest feeling to me still.

Sars - I'm glad the interview went so well! That's awesome. I'm sure you'll make the right decision once you have all the information. At least you have options! I have had a few sips of DHs beer on occasion and I agree, it tastes so good. I'm thinking if all goes well tomorrow (more about that later) I might start having a small glass once a week or so once I get into the third trimester. 

Any baby updates from kfs or Erose??

So, I had my glucose challenge test on Monday and I failed. :blush: I go back tomorrow for the full 3-hour fasting test. Not looking forward to it but I guess it must be done. I was a little surprised but I guess it's not too uncommon for women to fail the challenge and then be fine on the second test. In fact, most women who fail the challenge do fine on the longer test. I hope that's the case for me. I'm going to try to get to the lab first thing when they open at 6:30 am. Ugh.

Hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for a while! Been super lazy about checking in. I get on every other day to keep up w/ everyone, but just haven't posted. I'm excited about all the BFPs we should be seeing this month.:thumbup:

I have 4 days until my csection. We have to be at the hospital at 5am on Mon. I can't believe I may have this baby before kfs has her baby!! Kfs, your little tyke is sure holding on in there! Maybe our babies will end up having the same bday. :winkwink:

I've been so tired (physically) and uncomfortable, that I started WFH every single day. I tried to go in one day last week, and I was so miserable sitting in my office chair, that I didn't make it past 1pm. Much more comfy working at home in lounge clothes on my comfy couch. I did come in today so that I can get all my contracts transitioned to others. I have housekeepers coming in tomorrow to do a nice deep cleaning of every nook and cranny in my house, yay! I attempt cleaning, I'm out of breath in minutes. My parents arrive on Sat, so my mom can help me wrap up any last minute stuff. I got a bunch of nursing stuff... gowns/robes for the hospital, nursing bras, a couple of nursing tops to get started. I even bought some panties that can be unfolded to come over a csection incision, instead of resting directly on it. They're not super attractive, but they're actually fairly decent looking in cute animal prints, and SUPER comfy. Hopefully I only need them for a week or so.

Anyway, just wanted to check in! I hope everyone is doing great! I wish I had time to reply to everyone's recent posts, but I have to get with my manager now to transition my work. Just know that I've kept up with every single one of you. When I'm not posting, I'm still reading! :)


----------



## MrsL4

Booger - hope the 3 hour test went okay! I've heard that juice can be prettttttty sweet! maybe it made the baby extra active ;)

Beagle - i cannot imagine my belly moving visibly like that! that has got to be sooo strange - it is amazing when you think you have grown that baby in you and it is big enough to make your belly do crazy things!
I am excited to get far enough along where my bump shows

Sars - congrats on the interview! lots of think about when changing jobs, but you just gotta take it day by day and do whats best for y'all, even if that means changing jobs during other life events


terri - thinking of you as you start your next cycle

erose - wow so close! glad to hear you are doing well, baby will be here before you know it, any last minute nesting?!


Met my new OB today -- 10 weeks and 3 days. I am not sure if I was just expecting too much.....but we were really really underwhelmed, and my husband was even kinda offended. I can't tell if we are just being too sensitive, or the OB was just rude. 
He is actually the same OB that my REI doctor went to (she just gave birth to her IVF baby) - and we LOVED her (the REI doc) - so we figured, if she trusted him, then that was a good sign for us. 

Well the nurses and techs clearly didn't know anything about IVF or infertility....then he finally came in, and he was nice at first....small chat. DH and I both work in the same healthcare facility, so he was asking us about that. Then once we finally starting going over the next steps.......he started saying things like, "when I was in med school, they wouldn't allow IVF for unexplained infertility. It just wasn't accessible to people then, egg harvest was invasive, and not many people could afford all of it." --- then he goes on to tell us that many people who did IVF and other treatment have their next child easily, without any medical intervention (I would be happy to have that). Then as he is looking for the heartbeat with the doppler, he goes on to ask us, "so did you spend a lot of money doing all these treatments?" ----- and lastly, right before we left, i said "i know this is a silly question but i am okay to get massages right?" --- he rolled his eyes, and was like yes of course, why wouldn't it be okay? --- I knew it was a silly question, but after IVF, you want to clear most things by your doctor (and this is my first pregnancy too......and some massage places want doctors notes and crazy things - so i didn't think it was the dumbest thing to ask)

Anyways -- it was just kinda weird. I can't tell if he was just awkward and didn't know how to talk about infertility and infertility treatments with us.....or he had other intentions.

DH was more offended than I was.....he thought the OB was telling us we shouldn't have done IVF and kept trying the "natural" way since we are unexplained. He didn't like how he was asking how much we paid, as in we "paid for this baby" rather than the "natural way".

So i don't know what to think. I know it is a hard transition from the REI to OB -- and I know both DH and I are both sensitive about the subject.....I can't tell if we read too much into it, or what. 

The office schedules appts until the delivery, and told me if his clinic is full, one of the partners would see me (so it is not uncommon to meet many of them throughout pregnancy) --- and the chances of him delivering me seem pretty slim. I don't know if requesting to go to someone else would fix it? 

I don't have another appt for 4 weeks.....so I am just going to sit on it for right now. DH was more upset than I was, but I want him to be happy with our doctor too. 

DH took it personally too -- because both of us work in the same healthcare facility, and we are both providers -- and like MOST people going through IVF, we read and read and read and educated ourselves. Even though we were unexplained, we had tried for 18 months -- all of our tests were normal, but clearly there was a problem. We are happy with our decision making throughout all of this, we feel educated and knowledgeable about our medical care. And when the OB kept saying all of this, and wondering how much we paid, and that we will probably get pregnant without assistance next time -- DH felt like he was basically cutting us down on a professional and personal level.

I dunnnnooo....too much for one day.....
I am just happy we heard the heartbeat and it was 164 today :) Focus on the thing that really matters, right?


----------



## terripeachy

MrsL-Sorry you had such a weird/bad experience. I think that when we go through fertility clinics, we are so used to top notch, constant care, that it's really weird to go back to the regular doctor who may or may not know anything about your situation, all you've been through, etc.., and they just seem insensitive because they are not used to it, nor do they pay as close attention to us as we're used to. In this day and age, though, not sure why doctors haven't come across people with fertility problems, but you just never know. Hopefully the doctor will be better at your next appointment, and if not, you can still change doctors. They're everywhere, and personal connections are a thing of the past, so if you don't like the one you have, it's easy to change. I, too, would sit on it for a while. He sounds pretty rude to me. I probably would have said something like 'it's none of your business. Is my baby ok?'

booger-Sorry you failed your first test, but hopefully today you'll get good results from the repeat. I don't have many feelings about this cycle. I was excited getting my medicine out yesterday (it's all set up and ready to go), but I guess I'm just more aware of the fact that none of it is in my control, so I'll just go through the motions and hope for the best. 

sars-Did you get the offer letter? What are you thinking?

BabyW/Amy/LadySosa-How are you ladies doing?

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

The glucose test def made my baby very active with all that sugar. Hope test #2 goes well. I hear most people pass that one.

Terri - congrats on starting again.

MrsL - I am sort of in the middle on this one. I def without a doubt think the money question was just rude & insensitive. He should know better as a healthcare provider & also he should be knowledgeable on IVF since he is an OB & this is a common procedure. I was lucky in the fact that my dr has been my dr for almost 10 years & she actually performed my earlier IUIs. My office seems to be very knowledgeable on the subject & even though my RE clinic is over an hour away, they even came to my dr office to speak to the staff apparently. They are one of the top clinics in the state & maybe the country...so I think any OB in NC should have some knowledge about them.

I will say though my appts are kind of blah. If I don't have questions, not much is happening. I get my vitals...blood pressure, weight, pee check, belly measure, & heart beat. They do not say anything about any of it...I am going with no news is good news. They ask how I am & that is pretty much it. But if I do have questions, they answer everything & make me feel like I got my questions answered. I sort of like this because it doesn't make me stress about weight or what I eat. It seems very relaxed & they basically want you to be healthy & enjoy it. I highly siggest to take notes on your phone as you think of questions so you are ready for your appt.

You have 4 weeks to go before the next one. I would suggest taking that time to look in to other offices just to see. This is going to be your dr for a while & you will need to feel like you are important & can trust him. Don't just settle. Especially if it doesn't feel right. The massage question was totally legit in my opinion & you never want to feel stupid for asking something. That attitude could make you keep your mouth shut later & you should feel open with your dr.

My office purposely exposes us to everyone in the office. It is not like this everywhere, but I think my office has someone on call for the hospital all the time. So even though I may not get my dr, I will most likely get one of the dr at my office for delivery. Oh & I have only seen my dr once during all this so far. Luckily I like the whole office & have no issue with this.

I know we say this all the time, but try to relax. As I eat a fast food breakfast combo with a coke, I also say try to be as healthy as you can, but your baby will be fine. Enjoy your pregnancy. Tomorrow is week 30 for me...time is flying by & it makes me a little sad. Of course I am so excited to meet my son...but you know. We only get to feel them inside for such a short time. Right now 40 weeks seems like forever, but believe me, it's NOT. You will be big in no time. So enjoy everything. Let your husband take care of you. Eat 4 hot dogs in one sitting. Just be happy. Another reason to maybe research more dr. You do not want to dread your appts. These people are doing something very important. Just think do you want these people at your bedside during labor? And it is really important your husband likes them as well.


----------



## JCM

I'm so excited Erin!!! I brought robes and nursing bras too...didn't use anything! I got really used to letting it all hang out! Lol. My hospital had gowns that you just stick the baby in (like a kangaroo pouch) for skin to skin. It was cool. I only got dressed the day before I left in comfy pj maternity pants, a sports bra, and a fitted maternity tank. I slept in it that night and went home in the same clothes. Lol I packed sooooo much too. I was there Thursday-Sunday and only got to take a real shower on Saturday. It was amazing. Then I used my comfy giant underwear. But, I have to be honest, the mesh undies they give you are so gross and ugly and THE MOST COMFORTABLE things I've ever worn. The giant pads fit perfectly. It's like a giant diaper. I kept saying you'd think they'd have an actual diaper for women after delivery by now but there's nothing better than those mesh undies. Goes right over your incision and it's mesh so you feel protected against everything but comfortable so it does irritate your skin. 
Also, you'll still look pregnant a couple days after. I cried when I saw my body during my shower. Haha ohhh my emotions were out of control. Then my stepkids came to visit and the 5 year old asked what I was gonna name my other baby and I was confused and said like the next baby? And she said no, the baby in your tummy right now. Geeeeez. 

MrsL, asking about massage is NOT a dumb question. You are nervous and want to do everything right. Screw that OB. I agree with Terri. What a jerk off. See if you can switch? You'll be seeing a lot of your dr and you want to like them. I'm obsessed with my OB. She held me in her arms and kept telling me everything was ok while the aniesleiologist gave me my spinal. You get real close with those people at the end, very quickly. You wanna be happy with everyone on your delivery team! 

Which brings me to my next realization...those Drs and nurses are strong!! I was 170 pounds of dead weight and they were moving me around from operating tables to beds to wheelchairs like I was nothing! I swear my OR nurse was less than 100 pounds. Tiny little Asian lady. My catheter bag was leaking in recovery and she changed the bedding with me still on the bed just moving me side to side and there was NO WAY I was helping. It was incredible. 

Wow! I guess I really miss that whole experience. It was pretty perfect and I really hope you all have the same experience. 

I'm so excited for you to start up again Terri! 

Hope your feeling good, Amy! Or crappy...if your pregnancy will be anything like mine! Haha! 

Where is that baby Kfs?? I never understood how or why people wanted to wait to see the gender at delivery...and now I know why. This is so stinking exciting! My mom spent the night last night so DH and I could sleep a full night and this morning at 5 I grabbed my ipad and told my mom "I have to see if kfs had her baby yet!" She was like huh? What are you talking about? Is that a show ? Haha

Hello to everyone!! Happy Friday!


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!!

*ERose* - Thanks for checking in - it's completely understandable why you wouldn't be posting very much but I just wanted to make sure all was okay! I can't believe in THREE days you're going to be holding little Owen in your arms. How awesome is that! Sounds like you're ready to go. Can't wait.

*MrsL4* - My RE was about 4 hours from where I live so when I was going through my retrieval and FET cycles, I was able to do some monitoring somewhat locally. The OB who was doing my monitoring is in the bigger city from where I live (about 45 minutes away) and I really liked him. After I got pregnant, he continued to do my monitoring for my RE until it was time to be released to a local OB. I went to one appointment at my local OB - and at the time, I was pretty dead set on delivering at my local hospital to avoid a bunch of driving throughout my pregnancy - and then I switched back to the OB 45 minutes away. It wasn't even that I didn't "like" the local OB, it just didn't feel right. So, I say go with your gut on this one. If you don't feel right, look into someone else. There's no harm in that. This is definitely one doctor that you want to feel comfortable with. Having said that, some doctors are just awkward and have no bedside manner but they are still really good doctors - my RE was like that actually; I call him Dr. Awkward. Anyway, you'll figure out what to do - just think about if for a few days or even ask your RE if she had any odd experiences with the OB. 

*Beagle* - Your OB appointments sound pretty similar to mine. Haha - I feel like I say that a lot. But my Dr. always says that he likes easy - I very rarely have questions and I'm glad that nothing has popped up to make him concerned. Usually, I'm in and out of there in like 15 minutes, unless there's an ultrasound or something. I can't believe you're 30 weeks!!! I agree, the time does start to fly. I felt like the first tri drug on forever but since then, it feels like time has moved very fast.

*Terri* - Well, today is the day! I hope your stimming goes smoothly. And you're right, all this is out of our control - not that knowing that makes any of this any easier. Good luck!!! I hope this is it for you. :hugs:

*JCM* - I got a pair of the mesh undies after I had my hysteroscopy in December and joked with DH then about how comfortable they were. They are hideous but man, are they comfortable! I overpack for everything so I will try to remember not to do that for the hospital. My hospitals website recommends your bring a pair of your own PJs that you don't mind throwing away. But I just figure those hospital gowns aren't that bad and since I'll have my own room, I won't mind letting it all hang out either.

*Amy* - Are you testing early? I'm not encouraging it, just wondering because I know your doctor seems to wait what seems like FOREVER to do betas.

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

Well, I am happy to report I passed the 3-hour test. I was a little worried after it actually. You have to fast for at least 8-10 hours before the test, have a blood draw, then drink 100 grams of this glucose drink (that's like 4 Cokes works of sugar :sick:), then have a blood draw every hour for 3 hours. The 100 gram glucose drink was pretty nasty, I must admit. The 50 gram you drink for the challenge test was tolerable. Anyway, I got done with my last blood draw about 10:30 so I figured I would just drive home and then grab something to eat. Well, about halfway between the hospital and home, I started to get really dizzy, nauseated and started sweating profusely. I had to stop at a Subway and grab something to eat. I probably looked like a junkie with my marked up arms and sweating like a madwoman. I ordered a footlong and sat in my truck in the parking lot and ate half of it in record time. I started feeling better right away but I still ended up taking the rest of the day off from work. I was soaked from sweating and just didn't feel 100%. I ate the rest of the sandwich on my way home and then took like a 3-hour nap. Haha. I thought for sure I failed my test based on that reaction but my Dr's office called late in the afternoon and said I passed. In any case, I feel normal today so that's good.


----------



## sars930

MrsL: I'm sorry that was your first OB experience. That should've been exciting getting to see your baby, not stressful. Wahoo on an excellent heart rate. Like Beagle, I have some mixed feelings on the doctor. I go to an OB practice where you rotate amongst all the docs. For my annual I usually see a nurse practitioner who I just love. My first appointment the OB we met couldn't have been more awesome. His son is an IVF baby and is 16 and he was joking they sometimes think they picked the wrong egg. But later I met with this doc, who did my friend's c-section, he clearly had not read my chart. He was very friendly and was asking about if this was a first grandchild when I said it was for my parents. He asked if they'd "given up hope" or they knew it would happen eventually. Not the best thing to say to someone that got pregnant over IVF. My friend strongly disliked his bedside manner but had no problem healing from her c-section and was running again by 7 weeks. I've like the other docs enough that I tolerate him and just hope he isn't working when I go into labor. But feeling comfortable enough to ask questions with your OB is really important. Your massage question was NOT stupid, most places require a medical note, and it was so inappropriate to ask about how much it cost. You've got plenty of time to switch if you decide you want to.

Erin: I cannot believe Owen is going to be here so soon! Enjoy this weekend preparing for him.

KFS: You still pregnant lady? I'm dying with anticipation. (Jen, you cracked me up with your story too.)

Terri: I'm so excited for you that you're getting started! Here's wishing you a smooth stimming. We've got lots of babies coming for your BFP. I have not heard anything re: the job. They told me the next step if I was still interested was an edit test/ story idea pitch. They move pretty slow in my experience. I was mixed on whether I should follow up or not as they recruited me.

Beagle: I'm feeling the same way as you. I can't believe it is 30 weeks tomorrow! I've surprised myself with how much I have enjoyed this pregnancy. I'm torn between wanting to meet this baby.right.now. To wanting more time pregnant. The kicks and movements are starting to feel more like rumbles these days. 

Booger: Congrats! What a relief! That sounds awful. I'm not sure if I mentioned I had a little bit of glucose in my urine at my last appointment. OB wasn't concerned b/c I'd just passed my glucose "with flying colors" and I'd just ate some fruit beforehand. But if it happens again I'm in for the three hour. Hubs was like wait what? I thought we were done with this. I keep saying I'm going to have a small drink at some point, like when I was in Italy I said a glass of wine. With the wedding I said I'd have a beer. Yesterday, started this massive music festival in our city that draws 1 million people and lasts 10 days. It's my favorite time of year and I said I thought I might have one then. But I keep not being able to relax and do it. I don't think it'll really make a difference but I don't feel like I can enjoy it.

This weekend we'll be festing a lot as the festival is six blocks from our house but we also have our full day labor and delivery class, which we're doing with our friends. I'm hoping to get some input from the lactation consultant on two breast pumps I'm torn between as well as cement whether I want to pursue a doula. I feel like we have so much to do and so little time left.

We did book a long beach vacation to Dewey Beach the weekend after Labor Day, so I am very psyched for that.

Anyone have fun weekend plans?


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - I'm so excited! I can't believe little Owen will be here on Monday!! (Maybe I should test on Monday hee hee).

MrsL4 - I'm so sorry your first appointment with the OB sucked. I would maybe give him one more visit. If you don't warm up to him next time, definitely switch to a new Dr. 

Booger - I'm so glad you passed the 3-hour test. What a scary reaction after though. I'm glad you shared the story though because if I or anyone else I know ever has to go though it, I'm definitely going to tell them to bring a snack in their purse for after. My Dr. totally makes me wait FOREVER for the betas lol. He does them on 12dpt and since this time that falls on a Saturday, he's making me wait until 14dpt. I am definitely going to test early. Next week sometime. I was originally thinking Tuesday or Wednesday. But now that Owen is going to be born on Monday, I was thinking of using his good luck and testing on Monday. I'll be 7dp6dt on Monday. I'm not sure if that's too early or not. You know I'm always scared to test lol.

Terri - YAY!! Today is the day!! I'm so glad you're all ready and getting started again!! 

AFM - I'm 4dp6dt today. Not really feeling any different than I normally do. As I said above, I'm thinking of testing Monday. I'm SOO scared though. I can never shake all the doubts I have while waiting to test. Oh well, it's out of my hands. Fingers crossed though! On another note, today is mine and DH's 8-year anniversary. For some reason we always celebrate this day (our first date) rather than really celebrating our wedding anniversary lol. So we are going to Benihana's for dinner, which is one of my favorite places! So I'll be thinking about yummy food all day :)


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

I'm sorry I've been MIA lately! With my new job and we've had guests staying with us this week from Ohio I haven't had a single minute to myself. I had my suppression check yesterday and I start esterace tomorrow. As a side note - I AM LOVING MY NEW JOB!!! I can't say it with more enthusiasm. My boss is hilarious and so supportive. And my new team is amazing. I just feel comfortable already and feel like I made the right move.

Erose- OMG! You are so close, I am so excited for you! I can't wait to hear an update.

Amy - woohoo for being PUPO with a little gal! Congrats lady! :) I think this is it for you.

Terri - did you start stimming? Yay for things moving along!

Sars - congrats on the great job interview! That is always exciting to be wanted by another employer. I am surprised the guy asked if you were married and had kids - you're not supposed to ask that...hmm... oh well. I am glad you were up front about your pregnancy. Fingers crossed the information about maternity leave that they come up with is good and you can make a move!

More later ladies, we're in Cannon Beach this weekend and we're headed out for a beach walk!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I hope everything goes well today. Check in when you can!! <3


----------



## beaglemom

I typed out something this weekend & it didn't take & now I don't know what I said.

Lady - congrats on the job. Glad you are liking it.

Terri - hope stimming is going well.

Erin - so excited for you today. I hope Owen comes easily & safely. I am sure all will be fine.

We went out & spent our gift cards this weekend getting all the other things for the baby. I am sure we have totally over done it! Like all first time parents. We were so exhausted after...well mainly me. But I feel so good about everything. I have a couple things to return but for the most part, I think we have everything we wanted/needed.

My husband is in Colorado this week. I had to drop him off at the airport at 4 am! Luckily it is only 20 min away...if that with no traffic. I am so anxious & upset about it. But I will be fine. He was so nice over the weekend. Determined to make a big pot of something so I could just reheat it all week. But I told him I would be fine. I just hope the week goes by fast.

My dog is again not doing well. Back injury full blown has returned. I think because we stopped the steroids. We thought it would be okay, but it got so much worse this weekend. There is a laser non evasive treatment we can do. it is 3 weeks long...3x week 1, 2x week 2, & 1x week 3. It is only $300. But our main issue is maiking the time. They are open late Wed. So I am thinking if they can get me in to start this week. I could leave early today, do a late one Wed, & I took Fri off.

My husband's birthday is Friday, so I took the day off to get my hair cut, take my other dog in to get shots, buy him a cake, & try to get my house clean. I pick him up around 2 & I really want it to look good when he gets back. He does so much for me. And he doesn't know I am off. I told him I had to go back to work after getting him. And then I plan to get him up early to go to the beach for a private sunrise photo shoot. He doesn't know anything about that. I am so excited.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies. :coffee:

ERose - Today is the day!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope all goes well. So happy for you and your family. 

Beagle - Your surprise for your husband sounds awesome! I bet he is going to be so happy. Sorry your dog is feeling bad again. We found with our old dog that everytime we tried to lower his dose of prednisone he went downhill pretty fast with his arthritis. Our vet said not to worry about keeping him on it since he was so old and the dose wasn't really that high. Anyway, I hope he's on the mend soon!!

Amy - I hope you and DH had a nice anniversary celebration! And I really hope that your :bfp: is your anniversary gift this year.

Lady - That's awesome you're loving your new job. :thumbup: What a great feeling to be excited about work and not dreading it. Hooray for jumping on the estrace train - that means you're getting closer to transfer again.

Terri - How goes the stimming?? 

Sars - Haha - I keep doing the same thing with the beer/wine. I keep saying "Oh, maybe Sunday evening I'll have a small glass" and then I never do. I know it would be fine but then I get all nervous about doing it and chicken out. Which is completely fine too! I had another sip of DHs beer last night while we were hanging out on the back porch and it was oh so delicious. Guess I'll just stick to sips for now. Hope you had fun at the festival this weekend!

Hello to everyone else!

Well, hopefully we have a couple more babies around here soon. I know it has to be hard to check-in, so I'm just guessing that kfs has already had or is very close to having hers. 

Nothing too exciting going on here. Did a pretty thorough cleaning of the house this weekend, mowed the lawn, picked the garden, those kinds of things, etc. DH is making pretty good progress on the crib, so that's reassuring. Pretty much just need to paint and get it all assembled now.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - you are a much better pregnant person than I am! But maybe it is the weeks behind me you are. Right now, this is recent, walking any considerable distance makes me tired & out of breath. Shopping was a little hard because if we stopped too long to look at something I was looking for a chair. It must just be the pushing on the organs thing.

My dr said recently about my dog's allergies that being on prednisone was like quality of life vs quantity. So doing it in small doses in the summer is okay especially considering how miserable he is off of it...not a way to live. But with this back thing, I do not want him on it long term. He is only about 9...which is not that old in beagle years. So I really hope this laser thing works. I can't stand seeing him shaking. I put heat on him & that seems to help. I am going to buy a smaller crate & basically crate him full time this week. I hate it, but I have to. Just walking to go to the bathroom irritates his back & he is in a shaking fit. I did add glucosamine to his diet this last week. Hoping it helps in the long run. I researched the laser & it seems like a good thing. She also said he can come in for touch ups...seems sort of like chirpractic medicine. Come in as you need it when the inital issue is over. So it is 3 days in a row this week...starting him on Wed. Then it will be 3 days next week...every other day.

I meant to say earlier...I think the pregnancy hormones are hitting now...with all the emotions I am having over my husband leaving. Or it could just be stress overload. I still haven't gotten the day care thing worked out. I know my place jsut haven't done a walk through. Maybe since I am off Fri, I can just schedule that afternoon to go with my husband.

So someone posted a pic of Owen on Erin's FB. They seem to be doing great!


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - Congrats on baby Owen being born. I hope you and baby are doing well. I'm so happy for you and your family.

LadySosa - I'm so happy you love your new job. That's just awesome. It looks like you made the right decision.

Terri - How was stimming this weekend? How did your appointment go? (It's today right?).

Beagle - I'm so sorry that your pup is not feeling well again. It's so hard to see them sick or in pain. I think the laser treatment sounds like a good idea. I really hope it works and he starts to get better.

AFM - So I tested this morning. For some reason this has made me more anxious and not in a good way (I swear everything I've been through had traumatized me lol). I got the squinter of all squinters in the world :haha: I guess I was just expecting that if it was negative, it would be negative and if it was positive, it would be a little darker by 7dp6dt (13dpo). I guess all I can do is wait to see what happens tomorrow. The first two pics are 5 min after I took the test (squinter of the year award). The last two pics are about an hour later when it dried.

Edited: To try and make pics more clear. Not sure it helped lol.
 



Attached Files:







Test 1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 18









Test 1.2.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 12









Test 2.2.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 14









test 2.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I can actually see both lines, so I wouldn't say thats the squinter of the year! I normally don't see anything on those ICs, so your FRER looks good to me. Do you want me to dance yet? :wohoo: How about that?

booger-Sounds like things are coming along for you. Yay!! I can't believe how much you do in a weekend. It takes all my strength to get off the couch and do 20 dishes. hee hee. I need to clear an area in my back yard, so maybe i'll work on that next weekend. I'll spray the brush/weed killer today and maybe they'll be dead by the weekend. My husband doesn't mind cutting the grass, but it seems he could care less about the ivy growing on the shed/ground. *sigh*

LadySosa-That makes me so happy to hear that you love your new job. It was definitely the right decision. 

beagle-Sorry to hear that your dog is still having trouble. I hope the laser treatment works for him. Aww...it's so sad seeing dogs in pain because they can't complain about it.

AFM-Ten follicles today (3 on one side, 7 on the other). That's about my normal, so so far things are right on track. Stimming is uneventful. I just do it, and then cook dinner, or turn on the ball game or whatever. I'm to return on Wednesday for another checkup. No bloating just yet.


----------



## beaglemom

Guys...I am so forgetful. Meant to tell you with all this beer & wine talk I had one of the new Dew Shines by Mt Dew. Totally no alcohol but it tasted just like Smirnoff Ice.

Amy - I see the line for sure. I was a 6 day transfer as well. I am pretty sure by 7 days, my lines were not super dark. But I get the anxiety. You have been through so much. But you did PGS which greatly increases your chances. And Erin just had a baby...so right on time for a positive!

Terri - my husband is similar. He seems so concerned with the opposite of what I am in the yard. I get upset when we have vines & things grow on the fence because I know it is not good for the fence. And some is passion fruit which one of my dogs must think it is growing tennis balls. So I prefer to just cut it down.

I am feeling good about this new treatment. The office is not my regular office...it is a sister site. I left them when the new office came. One it is right around the corner...two my vet was going there...three I hated the other place. So busy & horrible front staff. I have a new vet now & I love her too. So I called her to ask about anything else I should do during this treatment. Waiting to hear back. I swear one thing better than an OB you love is a vet you love & trust. My dog has been in so much even the staff knows when I say his name.

So apparently getting a pediatrician is not as hard as I thought. I am just going to go with a referral from a friend. They said all I have to do is tell the staff when I deliver who my ped is. Then the on call dr will come by to see him. I do all my paperwork & everything afterwards. One thing crossed off the list. I will visit the day care on Fri. Feels so good to have that done. I really don't think I need to see any other day cares. So unless there is a space issue, I am confident I will like them & go with them. Feeling good about getting things wrapped up. Maybe if I am on it this week I can even install my car seat & have the fire dept check it out.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & Terri - nice start on the stimming...hope your body keeps it up!


----------



## booger76

Hooray for Baby Owen making his long-awaited appearance!! :blue:

Amy - I'm with Terri, no squinting required! I'm going to throw in a dancer as well (maybe 2 or 3). :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Terri - Well, your stimming sounds like it's going well. Here's hoping it keeps up! :thumbup: 

Beagle - The laser treatment sounds like a good plan. Yeah, my dog was older than yours so the prednisone wasn't a big deal to me. Glad you got the pediatrician figured out. I haven't even thought about that. I just assumed the baby would go to my doctor since she's a family doctor. :shrug:

Well, it just sounds like I get a lot done on the weekends. There is certainly some downtime too. However, I have always had ants in my pants so I get bored pretty easily with just sitting around. If I have a good book going, that's one thing but I hate wasting my precious summer days. Plus, I figure I still feel pretty good right now so I had better take advantage of these days while they are still hanging around. I did actually *cough* run *cough* a 5K race that was put on by a local non-profit on Friday night. I'm not sure you could call it running but I was trying! I haven't actually been running very much, just been sticking with a 45-minute walk in the morning most days of the week. I can't believe how quickly I lost my stamina!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I actually don't have a family dr. Before fertility treatment, I only saw my gyno once a year. I don't really get sick. And I had to do blood work once a year for my insurance. With how you are keeping up physically you will probably recover well from labor. I am naturally lazy. Well not so much lazy as a couch potato. When I get home, I crash! But I enjoy that. Me & my husband enjoy watching tv on the couch after work to unwind.

So again...forgetful...I meant to tell you after lunch I called my husband. It is amazing how open I realize I am when I am trying to hide something. Several times I almost told my husband I was off Fri. My boss hasn't actually approved it, but I don't care. I put it on the calendar & reminded him to review it several times. No reason I can't be off. I almost told that story to my husband. Also I told him about my dog doing laser treatment. I said the vet said I can drop him off in the morning & pick him up at lunch. Which works out well. So I said Wed is a late night for them, so I can go after work. The other days I will drop him off. Then he was like well I will have to pick him up Fri since you are getting me on your lunch. And I was like oh yeh, right. When actually I just have a mid morning appt Fri. I do this when I buy gifts too. Because I am just so used to telling him everything from my day. Then I am like oh yeh, that was a surprise for you! I used to be much better at this :)


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies, things have been super busy so i have been reading along but not posting.

Amy- huge congrats hun!! Thats no squinter for me! Mine would not show up in pics for a couple days. So i say no worries. Grow sweet girl grow!

Erin- congrats! I cant wait to see owens pic! Enjoy this sweet time with him and a wishing you a fast recovery. 

Lady- so happy to hear you're loving the new job! 

Beagle- hope your pup feels better soon. Its so hard to see them hurting.


Terri- yay for good growth on the scan! Cant wait for you to be past stimming and in the tww.


----------



## Amy1976

So the line got a teeny weeny bit darker this morning and I got a positive on a digital test. The line on the frer is still really light though so I'm still really nervous. I can't shake this fear that it's not going to stick. It's the craziest thing. It's messing with my head. I should be happy and relieved since we know it's a chromosomally normal embryo but I'm not. It's irrational, I know. However, my beta got moved up to Friday so I'm glad about that. Waiting until Monday would have been torture lol. The only reason they moved it up though was because I was going to run out of medication waiting so long and I was not going to order more until the pregnancy was confirmed (by the RE lol).
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## beaglemom

I can see the line on my phone which is good. And digitals are usually less sensitive. Fri is my husband's birthday. Good luck on the beta but I'm sure you are good!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Woohoo for the digi..what medicine are you on again?


----------



## jkb11

Amy- i can understand your fears. Sorry you have to battle them but this is a victory. One day at a time girlie&#9825; yay for the digi!!


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks for the support guys :)

Terri - Endometrin (vaginal insert), a progesterone lozenge, an oral estrogen pill, and the estrogen patch.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh yeah...you have that lozenge to take. I think it's 100% normal for you to be nervous as well too. I read journals of a couple women with losses, and they have been nervous throughout. I think I would/will feel the same way too. It's so exciting getting darker and darker lines and then to find out nothing's there or something was there and now it's gone is pretty shocking/upsetting. Can one get over that? I'm not really sure. It's always in your mind. BUT..you have a great embryo and I'm sure everything will be fine this time around. I'm glad they moved your beta up to Friday too. Yeah for small blessings. :)


----------



## JCM

Yayyyy Amy!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!!

Erin - yay for baby Owen arriving! I can't wait for an update and pics! Congrats mama!

Amy - YAYYYY!!! I am so happy for you! It is definitely a positive! So looking forward to Friday for your beta! And, I think it s totally normal to be nervous throughout. Probably even after you get your positive beta you'll still be nervous. But this time around, you did PGS and that is a HUGE advantage over your last cycle!

Terri- grow follies grow! How are the O's doing this season? I haven't been following baseball too much but I know the Mariners are sucking this season. I cannot wait for football season - I ordered my Doug Baldwin jersey today! Woot woot!

Beagle - I'm so sorry about your pup's back issues. It it so hard seeing your fur baby go through that. You have a lot on your plate - I bet that can feel overwhelming. Good for you for keeping up and planning such a cool surprise for your hubby!

Booger - my, my! You are one productive lady! Good for you. I feel the same way sometime, I have a hard time sitting still. We watch TV, and I always feel like I have to be doing laundry or washing dishes. I can't relax until ALL the chores are done. DH is the opposite...he always wants to leave the dirty dishes for the morning and it drives me batty. So I just end up dong all his chores, haha.

Anyways, my hubs is also headed on a business trip tomorrow until Friday, so I'll have a few evenings solo. I am sort of looking forward to having some time to myself! What to do, what to do... :)


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-the Os are playing the Mariners this week. Last night he Os lost and the night before they won, so the rubber match is today at 12:30 your time! I meant to tell you that our trip to Seattle is booked and planned. I'm the activities coordinator, so we're doing a ton of stuff when we show up in late September. We're staying at the Edgewater so if you know of a cool sports bar nearby that would be great. I'm planning a small class reunion for anyone who wants to show up for football and to see me. My older sister is also meeting us there so hopefully some of her friends can meet is there too. If you're bored, come on!! Hee hee. 

Today's checkup- lots of small follicles. I'll get a more thorough report later today.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies. :coffee:


Terri - Hooray for lots of follicles, even if they are small. Still lots of time for them to get nice and plump. 

Lady - Enjoy your few evenings alone. I always like it when DH goes away for a few days too - and I know he enjoys his alone time when I'm out of town. I think we all need our space sometimes. Plus, then I can eat cereal and PB and J for dinner and not feel like I have to cook an entire meal. :haha: How long until transfer?? I know you're getting pretty close.

Amy - Your test definitely looks darker than the other day. It's hard not to stress about how "dark" they are but if your digital says "Pregnant" then you are pregnant. Just a couple more days until beta. Try to relax if you can - but you know we're always here for you!

JKB - Hi! I hope you're doing well. I think you're the next to have your baby!!! You're getting pretty close.

Beagle - Ah, that makes sense then about finding a pediatrician. I have a family doctor that serves as my lady doctor, I really like her so I'm hopeful we can all just go to her from now on......I hope your doggie is doing better.

Hello to everyone else!!!

I am so tired this morning and I'm not even sure why. I actually fell asleep early last night and didn't wake up a bunch like I normally do. Maybe I got too much sleep! :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - the tiredness comes & goes for me & no real reason why. But I do feel like I am officially pregnant crazy. Oh well.

My pup goes in today for his first treatment. I am excited & hopeful. He is about the same. Feels fine when he lays down but pain after he walks around. But he is excited to eat even though eating slow & excited to go outside. He just pays for it later. Keeping up the pain meds & hoping to see improvement this weekend after his initial 3 days.

I usually enjoy a day or 2 without my husband...but a week while I am pregnant with a sick dog...not fun. But I just keep thinking 2 sleeps down, 2 to go. My animals drove me nuts last night. I went to sleep super early...like 8. Then woke up at 11 because dogs are confused & don't know where to sleep when my husband is gone. So one was walking all over with nails on the hardwood. Got him in bed then my cat wanted out...wouldn't shut up! So I turned on the tv & was able to sleep again after a couple hours. So overall not bad.

My mom texted me to make sure I was ok home alone. I said I was fine & eating hot dogs for dinner every night since the chef was away! Ha Ha! She said that poor baby is going to come out wrapped in a hot dog bun!


----------



## MrsL4

terri - glad to hear you got some follicles starting to grow --- hope they keep on plumping up and stims go smoothly!!

beagle - hope the vet visits help your pup quickly. my cats do the same thing when my husband is gone...no idea when to fall asleep, or where to fall asleep....they just keep waiting for him! its sad! we sure do love our fur babies.

amy - i am so excited for you and pray things continue to look great! thats great that the line is getting dark. the morning of my beta, the line was soooo faint i couldn't even totally tell -- then two hours later, my beta was 188! i was using cheapies, but still, i thought they would be better than that!

thanks for all the support/thoughts on the ob and our bad first visit - i ended up switching today. i thought about it a few days, talk to a few more girlfriends about it....and DH was still really unhappy about our doc - he even said anybody would be better than that guy! I truly don't think the doc is bad, we just didn't really mesh well.....and maybe it would have been okay in the long run, but DH just was not excited to go back to see this guy, and I want him to feel comfortable too. So, we shall see! Next appt isn't until Sept but hopefully it is better than the last!


----------



## beaglemom

MrsL I think you will be happy you switch. Some things you can just sour on early on & never get over...which sort of brings me to my story...

The vet I went to today is my old vet. They are further away & I hated how hectic they were & I had a few really bad run ins with them. But I loved the vet I saw. So they opened a sister site right around the corner from me & my vet moved there. So we switched. So much nicer & not as busy. They are awesome & have stayed late more than once for us. So anyways my vet left & a new one came who we really love & she recommended this procedure but I had to go to the old place. I call Monday & set everything up...come in late today because they are open late...then drop off tomorrow & an appt on Fri since I am off. 3 days in a row as instructed...then every other next week. I go in & new I was screwed because they first thing they said was did I schedule anything with the tech. I said yes. Then after about 20 min a lady came out & told me 2 bad things. One: the treatments need to be 24 hours apart...& two: the tech & all therapists were gone. She said they would do it but not sure about tomorrow & basically I felt the whole treatment plan was up in the air. My vet could not be reached. I started crying...seriously I was crying. I said I was sorry for crying but my dog had been in pain all week waiting for this appt & I scheduled it the way I did because I do not have a lot of flexibility at work right now. So anyways...she did the procedure & said tomorrow they would talk to the tech & my vet & see what to do. I said I could leave early tomorrow to do as late as they could but apparently even 22 hours apart is not enough. But at least he got the treatment & he is in the play pen again & actually not shaking or anything. So I am glad he was able to do something today but so pissed at the situation. I really feel like bringing in goodies for my vet's office because they are just so awesome & this shows just how much. I am trying to calm down now because I just start crying again. I think I am overwhelmed & also thinking about the situation. I really wanted to clean up some today but just feel wiped out. I really want my husband to see a clean house on Friday when he comes home. But I know he wouldn't care if I didn't. But I just wanted to do something for him since he does so much.

Side note...if the tech was not stressing to fit me in, I would have taken a pic...but thought it may piss her off...we all had to wear glasses because of the laser. And they put goggles on my dog. He looked so cute & funny. Like a little dog aviator!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!
Wow - the board is sure quiet, no posts today! Well, I'm happy to be the first.

Terri - I meant to ask you about your trip! Sounds like you've got a fun itinerary all set! You guys will have a blast.

Beagle - Ugh! That sounds so frustrating! What a stressful situation. Like I said, you have a lot on your plate. It is so great that you are doing something special for your hubs, but just remember not to overburden yourself. Your hubby will want a healthy, happy wife and baby above all else. :) I'm curious to hear how the treatments go; having a doxie, I'm sure some day we will encounter back troubles.

Booger - I had fruit loops for dinner tonight. :) Hehe.

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone's having a good week so far!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies!!
I had another checkup today and I still have 9 follies. They are still kind of small, but at least I could see them on the screen today, so they are growing. I go back on Sunday. I had to drive to PA yesterday to evict someone. I got to the courthouse early and sat in my car until 15 minutes prior to the case. Well, when I looked at the door, they said that all cases with my number on them are postponed for a week. SERIOUSLY??!!! I was not happy. But, I got doughnuts from a place that was on Save my Bakery on Food Network and hoagies to console myself. I guess i'll be taking off work next week as well. I just hope I don't have my transfer next Thursday.

LadySosa-What's the scoop on you? Is your transfer coming up soon?

beagle-I agree with Lady Sosa. I'm sure your house is fine, and your husband would want you to take it easy and not stress out. Enjoy your day off today and I hope he loves his surprise.

sars-Did you hear back from Runners' World yet? What are you thinking?

Amy-I am so looking forward to your check in later this afternoon. :happydance:

MrsL-Glad you changed doctors. It's not a big deal to switch. It's crazy, but it seems like doctors don't really have much vested in their patience. Pretty sad, but i guess that's just the way it is.

jkb-Yup..I guess we'll soon be on baby watch for you. Yeah!! Things are so exciting around here.

ERose/kfs1/babyW/Jen/ (Amy)-Hope you moms are all doing well. 

That reminds me, where has Krissy been? I guess I better scroll back. She had that blood panel earlier in the month and her transfer is set for the 21st. Check in and let us know how you're doing, babe. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

The website is companiontherapy.com. I think I can see a difference already. I feel much better about everything now. Don't worry. I don't plan to overdo it. My body def let's me know when to rest.


----------



## kfs1

Girls! I'm soooo sorry that it's taken me so long to post but I've had some time adjusting to the little one's arrival. :) 

Adeline Ellene was born on 8/4 at 4:07 am. 6 lbs, 10 oz, 20 inches long. She initially had some trouble breathing but she's absolutely perfect now. Just realized I can't post a pic from my phone so I'll post a bit later and will catch up. Love you ladies!


----------



## booger76

KFS!!!! Hooray! So happy for you. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm so happy that you checked in kfs1. Congrats to you and Adeline, and we want to hear all about it when you get a chance. A check in is all I needed though. I can finally relax. hee hee. Love ya!


----------



## Amy1976

Good morning...

Well it's not really a good morning for me. I've been taking pregnancy tests every morning and they've all stayed really light. Today the second line was gone and even the digital said not pregnant. So I guess that means I had a chemical. This just blows because I just don't understand why. I still went and had my blood drawn this morning, so we will see what they say later this afternoon. I hope they don't make me wait to start another cycle. If it was just negative, they wouldn't make me wait. But with a chemical, I'm not sure.

Terri - :happydance: grow follies grow.

Beaglemom - I hope you have a great day today for your husband's birthday.

kfs1 - Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you! I hope you and baby are both doing well.

I will check back in later with an update :cry:


----------



## beaglemom

Kfs congrats!

Amy I am so sorry. Let us know what happens with the beta.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-You never know. Maybe your levels are still just a little low, although the 'not pregnant' makes me a teeny bit nervous. Definitely let us know what happens when they call you. That's all I'll say for now. :hugs: I am PRAYING it's not a chemical.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies.

Amy - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. Ugh. I'm hoping your beta brings better news. :hugs:

Terri - Come on follies, grow!!! Hoagies and doughnuts sound like a good consolation prize for having to make that drive for nothing. How annoying! 

Lady - Haha - glad to see I'm not the only one who enjoys cereal for dinner on occasion. 

Beagle - Hope your doggie is feeling even better after his treatment today. Happy birthday to DH! I bet he is going to love his surprise! 

MrsL4 - Glad to hear you made the switch. I really hope you like your new doc better!!

Hello to everyone else!

Not a whole lot going on here. No plans for the weekend other than to work on the crib, I'm sure. I'm really just looking forward to two days away from work.


----------



## jkb11

Kfs- huge congrats! Glad little one is doing well and no longer having respiratory problems. Cant wait for your pic update&#9825;


----------



## jkb11

Amy- im so sorry you are going thru this. I pray you get your miracle today, the roller coaster of up and downs makes this journey even harder to bare. Hang in there girlie. Sending you love and prayers.


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies! Sorry for the radio silence on my end. It has been a crazy week between work and Musikfest. We've gone down every night, so I've had little computer time.

KFS: Congrats!!! A little lady! I love the name. Glad you're all doing well and everyone is healthy. Can't wait to see a photo.

Amy: I was so happy to see about your positive. My heart hurts for you right now. I hope your beta brings better news this afternoon!

LadySosa: I'm so happy for you that your new job is making you so happy! That's just wonderful. Your transfer must be getting close right? August is flying by.

Terri: Good to hear your stimming is going well. Sorry you traveled all that way for nothing, but this Philly girl appreciates you called it a hoagie!

Beagle: Hope the treatment works for the pup and you have a wonderful time celebrating your husband's birthday!

This is one of my favorite times of year living in our city. We've got the world's largest, free outdoor music festival a few blocks from our house, so I have been catching some great shows each night. The weather has been lovely.

On Tuesday, RW sent me an edit test, which kind of blew me away with the amount of work. I showed by dad and he predicted it would take 12 hours. I have been chipping away at that, I'm supposed to send it back Tuesday. It is a good sampling of the work I'd be doing and I think it is challenging and fun. I have still not heard back from their HR guy. I plan to email him this afternoon to follow up on everything I need answers on.

One of my closest friends at work put in her resignation notice yesterday, so I'm very sad to lose her. Other than that pretty quiet. Just soaking up the sunshine.


----------



## Amy1976

Ok it's a confirmed chemical pregnancy. My beta was 13. They are having me stop all medication and I should expect my period in a few days. I can start the BCP with my next period. So back to waiting. *Sigh*


----------



## jkb11

Amy- I'm so sorry. Sending you a hug. Wish there were words to ease your pain.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - that just sucks...so sorry.


----------



## LadySosa

Amy - I am so sorry. I was so sad to hear today's update. My heart just breaks for you - you so deserve a baby and I know it will happen eventually. Take the time you need and try to keep your chin up - I know its hard. Go have a big glass of wine and a hot bubble bath. :)

Kfs- Congratulations!!

I am missing some of our new mama's - I'm sure they don't have a lot of time now. BabyW, Erin, Jen - thinking of you all!

Sars - That's great that you enjoy the type of writing at RW! Changing jobs is just like buying a house - you will never find the PERFECT job but you have to weigh the pros and cons and figure out what you're willing to compromise on and what are deal-breakers. Maybe more hours would be something you could live with if you enjoy the work you are doing much more. And the concerts sound amazing - even better that you can walk to them! 

Today is our first REAL rain in months. It is great! We so needed it. It's nice to snuggle up inside and watch some pre-season football. DH's flight is landing here in about 45 minutes, so he should be home in a couple hours. I missed him so much! It's kind of sad how lonely I get without him.

Nothing too crazy planned for this weekend. Looking forward to having some time to lay low and catch up on chores.

Yes, my transfer is coming up (eventually)- it's on August 28. So still some time to go.

Man, I am just loving my new job. I am so happy I made the switch. My boss is passionate, caring, super approachable and hilarious. And smart! I had to email my old boss today (I never received my final pay, hello) and it just made me appreciate my new job all that much more. She still makes my stomach turn even after I'm gone! Haha. 

Anyways, hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I'm so, so sorry. It was supposed to work this time!! But, you can get started again and maybe the next one is the charm. We're here for you so cry, vent, do whatever. Unfortunately, I know how it feels. Love ya!

sars-my mom grew up in Chester so not too far from Philly and we've always known them as hoagies. It's crazy because I won't eat them anywhere else. I think it's the bread, right? I'm also a cheesesteak snob. The shop we used to go closed down so now I think I go to Chichester, maybe. Hee hee. I only know how to get to the shop; not sure what town it's in. Ha!

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I still stalk along ladies, sorry not to post much but I am rarely on bnb. Kfs congrats, love the name!! &#55357;&#56469;

Amy, so sorry to read this update, I too was hoping this was it for you. But keep faith, it will happen for you. I'm glad you don't need to wait a cycle and can get straight back to it. 

Glad to hear all of the preggos are doing well, lots of mini babies baking well! 

Afm, doing ivf again, just started stimming. Finger crossed.


----------



## JCM

Oh Amy, such bullshit! I'm so sorry. Big hugs!!! 

Congrats on the girl kfs! Can't wait to see pictures. 

Woooooo Terri! Getting some action in there! Won't be long now! 

Glad you love your job lady. Must be really nice to have such a wonderful boss. 

Erin's baby is super cute! Lots of hair! So sweet. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Stepkids are here...busy busy. Plus DH is on call all 3 days this weekend so I'm pretty much on my own. I plan on sleeping all day Monday as much as possible. 

Yooooohooo BabyW! Where are youuuu? We miss you!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I'm so sorry I'm just now posting! My little Owen Steven weighed a whopping 7 lbs 13 oz and arrived at 7:37am on Monday. The csection went well. When we heard Owen's first cry, DH and I looked at each other in complete awe and both of us lost it. Things are going great at home. We're loving parenthood, and DH has been awesome. I'm completely obsessed with this kiddo, haha! I'll include a few pics taken by the hospital photog. My parents are still here, so I need to run, but I do want to say CONGRATS to *kfs*!! I really thought my Owen might've been arriving before your Adeline!! I'm so happy to hear she's here and that all went good. 

*Amy*, Hun, I'm so, so very sorry for this CP. I was really surprised to read that. I wasn't expecting it at all. I'll be thinking about you sweetie... Keep us posted on everything.

*Terri*, I'm glad to hear you are moving right along, and I look forward to reading your updates!!

Hi to everyone!! I wish I had more time to post to everyone, but I think things will calm down around here after my parents leave on Wed. Chat soon!
 



Attached Files:







dsc_1152_0.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 20









dsc_1140_0.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 25









dsc_1093_0.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 18









dsc_1103_0.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Good morning ladies! Whew, so much to catch up on!
> 
> Amy - I'm glad you are feeling more optimistic and some more follies are appearing! Good luck on your appointment today.
> 
> Kfs - oh my goodness, you are getting close! I am so excited for you!!! Way to go on getting your pampering in before baby arrives. :)
> 
> Booger - I heard about the fires in Montana. I saw that video of the family narrowly escaping the flames from Glacier national park and I thought of you. Yikes! A backpacking trip sounds like fun though (just not there, lol).
> 
> Krissy - makes perfect sense to get away for a bit. Now we just get right back on the horse and try again. It's hard to be a trooper but just focus on that end goal. Sorry about the frustrations with your coordinator. Your transfer will be right before mine, so we can go through the tww together!! :)
> 
> Terri - yay for finally getting your schedule! You have less than a month to go! Woot woot.
> 
> Afm, things have been crazy. I gave notice on Tuesday, and my boss was "shocked". So I've been trying to wrap everything up here. She "suggested" yesterday that I work from home from here on out. Which, I was like, okay, that's fine, I kind of felt like she's trying to alienate me, but whatever. She said "she wants to do what's best for the team." I've been nothing but professional and positive. When people ask me why I'm leaving, I say, "it just wasn't the right fit for me" with a big smile on my face. I really want to say "it's cause my boss is a micromanaging drama queen." But I don't. But whatever. If she wants to treat me like this, then fine. But don't expect anything above and beyond from me now (or after I leave). She's trying to make me feel bad for leaving.
> 
> Anyways, my transfer is set for Aug 28. My clinic only has appointments between 8:00am and 3:00pm. Not very easy for people who work regular hours! I just learned that most of the HR people in the city work 9/80 schedules (9 hour days, alternating Fridays off), so I just emailed the gal at the city to see if I could work that schedule too, since my appointment is on a Friday perhaps it could coincide with one of my days off. That would be an awesome schedule! We could go to the beach every other weekend for three days. So, we'll see what she says.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around their benefits, they are SO complicated. They offer an HRA, an FSA, two different medical plans to choose from, two different dental plans to choose from, a wellness credit, an onsite clinic (a cool perk), a commuter credit, whew! All kinds of things. They sent me this HUGE packet in the mail so I'm just trying to read through it before my first day. But I'm getting really excited. :) :)
> 
> Happy Friday! Any fun plans for the weekend?
> 
> BabyW - hows Emma?? Check in when you can!

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA but it's been hectic. I'm still catching up but Krissy I'm so sorry it didn't take this time. Stay positive mama it will happen. Booger I love the nursery. How are you feeling? Beagle I'm glad the bbq went great. Love the pics. Lady I feel your pain about your manager. I'm thrilled you took the new job. Stress and not being happy is not the state we should be in while trying to get prego. Your health is your wealth. And btw my manager got demoted last week. He's out of mgmt, back into sales and on straight commish like the rest of us. We also started lay offs this week. So far one banker got fired and more to come. 

Hi Erin, Terri, Amy. I need to catch up from page 530 on. Be back. 

All is good. Emma is more fussy than Jack and I got mastitis and the infection was awful. I'm on serious antibiotics. I was run down from not sleeping enough. The last 4 nights though she's slept 6hrs straight after giving her a formula bottle as her last before bed. Ok going to catch up more now. Missed you ladies.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy I'm so sorry sweetheart. I wish I knew what was going on. You get prego but something happens. Have you had your natural killer cells tested? I am saying a prayer for you that this gets sorted it and you get that sticky bfp. Xo

Erin and Kfs, Owen and Adeline are gorgeous!!! I am thrilled for you ladies. How are you doing? Nursing? Sleeping?

Here are some professional photos of Emma. Last one was taken by me
Last week. Emma fell asleep sucking on Dh's nose. I could barely stop laughing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babywhisperer

I think this worked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Amy1976

Erin & Babywhisperer - Both of your babies are just adorable. I love them both. So so cute. I could just eat their faces :)


----------



## jkb11

Oh my goodness! The sweetness!! Owen and Emma are just precious! Congrats ladies!! 

Baby w- glad things are improving! 6 hours straight is awesome, hope the infection is all better!!! Love emmas little head band in her pic! I might need to copy.

Erin- so glad to hear the c section went well! Such great pics of owen! He looks like the classic american boy. Love the little pouty face in the one pic. Remind me why they opted for a c section for you? Sorry i dont recall. Also, my office will not let us go anymore than 1 week ahead of due date, and weekends are out. I was thinking they would deliver from 38 weeks and it looks like you got to go prior to 39?


----------



## terripeachy

Babies, babies everywhere. I love it!

ERose-What a handsome little man you have there. My favorite picture is the football one. It's coming soon!! hee hee. Glad to hear that you are doing well and you have a lot of family support. We missed you, but know you are super busy. <3 Congrats MOM!

BabyW-Thanks so much for checking in. We missed you too. Emma is just the cutest little thing. The picture of her sucking on your DH's nose is also really cute. Thank you for sharing your pics with us.

jkb-You're up next. Are you just about all set? 

LadySosa-Glad it finally rained! hee hee. It's crazy how we hate rain, but it's such a necessary evil. And yes, transfer is coming up fairly soon for you. Finally!!

Amy-:hugs: How are you doing? Hope you got to spend the weekend doing something fun for you to get your mind off things. 

MrsW-Nice to see you. Hope you're enjoying your time away from BnB. It's so addicting.

AFM-My best friend's husband turned 40 over the weekend, so she had a huge party last night. There were about 50 people. It was so much fun. We got there early to set up, but the set up was already finished (by her sister and kids!), so it was just party time starting around 11. hee hee. We got home at 11p, so you know it was a rager. hee hee. I'm skipping church today because I'm pretty tired. I even took my meds with me so I wouldn't have to go home. HA!!HA!! This girl hates to leave a party when everyone is having fun. We had crabs, pit beef, macaroni and cheese, chicken, snowcones (yes, a truck showed up for everyone to get snowcones). I only ate crabs and drank beer. 

I went in this morning for my follicle check and they are coming right along. I am still at 9-10 follicles, and the largest is about 13, so I still have a few more days to go. I'm hoping retrieval is over the weekend because I have to go back to PA again on Thursday.


----------



## sars930

Oh Amy, I was so hoping this wasn't the case. I really thought this was it for you. You had a great embryo and PGS on your side. Take whatever time you need to regroup.

To all our new mamas what beautiful babies!

Erin, Owen is just adorable. I love the football photo too. It is amazing to see in the first photo you posted how accurate the 3D photo of him truly was. I hope you're soaking up the joy of him finally being here. Hope the c-section recovery is going well.

BabyW: So wonderful to hear from you. We miss you! Miss Emma is gorgeous. I love, love the photo of her on DH's nose. Sorry to hear about the mastitis, I hear it is awful. Did that interfere with your breastfeeding? Yay for your awful manager getting the boot, but I'm sorry to hear there are layoffs going on. That's never easy.

Lady: it is so wonderful to hear how happy your new job is making you.Hope yo had a nice lazy weekend.

Terri: it is totally the roll. Do you have any Primos near you? It is a small chain. They have awesome rolls. I've told me parents they better bring an Italian hoagie to the hospital if they want to meet their grandbaby =) Few places where I live now make a good cheesesteak. The standard thing is to put tomato sauce on it, which is fine, but folks, that's a pizza steak. Not a cheesesteak.

I've spent much of the weekend on my edit test for the new job and I really feel like I nailed it. And I had fun doing it. A friend who works for another magazine there was reading through my submission and afterwards told me, "They'd be crazy not to hire you." I emailed the HR guy on Friday to see if I can get some solid answers to my outstanding questions.

Hubs was at a concert in Baltimore with his brothers so I rolled solo to our good friend's annual Musikfest bash. It was a good time but it is a no kid affair with keg stands and jello shots etc. so it had me wishing I could partake just a little.

Just wanted to mention, Britax on Friday recalled a ton of its seats from its convertible line of the Advocate, Marathon and Boulevard Clicktight seats. It is the one I registered for due to the great safety ratings. I almost bought it this week because it was on a super sale on Amazon. There is a fix for it if you do have one.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- so glad ylto hear your scan went well and things are moving along. It won't be long:) we are pretty set and ready, I have some little last minute things to complete but mainly just decor stuff (example: hair band holder;)) everything is washed and packed and waiting. I can't wait to hold her in my arms.

Sars- congrats on completing the edit! I'm sure you did excellent! 

Lady- it's almost time!!!!! It makes me so happy to hear your loving the new job, makes such a big difference.


----------



## terripeachy

SARS-I'm glad you said the things about Owen looking just like his ultrasound because I thought the same thing and forgot to write it. Such an accurate picture!! Glad you enjoyed the edit and I hope they answer your questions with the right answers. Now I want a cheesesteak. I'll have to pick one up on Thursday when I go back to Chester. Hee hee. Good bribe for your parents. A hoagie is a good first meal post baby because you can't eat lunchmeat, right? How exciting. 

Jkb-a hairband holder is probably so cute. Glad you're just about ready. 

Booger/beagle/mrs L. hope you ladies enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Terri* - I have to live vicariously through you since you are always doing fun things. Your friends party sounds great. I'm glad to hear your follies are coming along nicely. Nice and slow is the way to go! 

*jkb* - Sounds like you guys are ready for baby! I can't remember - do you have a name picked out already? If you do, are you keeping it a secret?

*sars* - I'm glad your test edit went well! I can't wait to hear what happens with this opportunity for you. Any way it goes, it sounds like it was a great experience. I'm hoping HR answers all your questions here quickly. How are you feeling? Are you still getting exercise in? 

*Amy* - :hugs: I'm so sorry. Nothing else to say other than this sucks. :nope:

*babywhisperer* - Oooooh, little Emma sure is a cutie. She looks so tiny in that professional photo. I'm guessing it's just the angle of the photo but she looks like she'd fit in your pocket! Sorry to hear about the mastitis. Hoping it is cleared up now and stays away!

*ERose* - Owen is just adorable. So sweet. Loving all these baby pictures. Makes me want to meet my little one even more. I keep waffling between and excitement and panic and this pictures are making me feel more excited! Enjoy!

*JCM* - Hope you get your full day of sleep in today! :thumbup:

*Beagle* - Was DH surprised??? Can't wait to hear how it went.

*MrsW* - Nice to hear from you! Good luck stimming - I really hope this is your golden ticket.

*LadySosa* - That's awesome that you are loving your new job! I bet it feels great to know you made the right decision. Also, I'm glad you guys are getting some rain. We could use some over here. It's awful smoky in our valley right now from all the fires in WA, OR, and ID. I feel just horrible for everyone affected. 

Hello to anyone I missed. I know I always miss someone - it's never intentional, just absentminded I suppose. :hi:

My weekend was okay. Nothing exciting. DH had to work all weekend so I was at home alone. That's fine but I was getting a serious case of cabin fever by last night so I made him take me out to eat. Times like that make me miss living in a bigger city. He didn't get home until 8 and most of the restaurants in our town close early or aren't open at all on Sundays. We ended up at a little pizza joint, which was fine but not exactly what I had in mind. Oh well.

A friend/coworker of mine gave me a swing and bassinet this weekend. I feel so fortunate to have people who are willing to hand stuff down to us. So far I have been able to get 2 strollers (1 of which is a running stroller :happydance:), an infant car seat with 2 bases (no accidents, barely used), a bassinet, the swing and four bags of clothes. It makes this girl's thrifty heart soar!


----------



## sars930

JKB: You're so close!

Terri: You're right on the lunchmeat. My OBGYN is more lax on it than others but suggests sticking to turkey. I want an italian hoagie so bad. I wanted a cheesesteak after all that talk too.

Booger: I hear ya on the excitement and then panic. Some days I want this little bugger on the outside and other days I feel overwhelmed with all I still have to do. I have to remind myself people have been having babies for centuries without all the stuff we use today. So, as long as we have a car seat, diapers and clothes we're OK. That's awesome you've been getting gifted so much stuff. Have you made progress on the name selection?

I've still been exercising but more walking than running. I have a FitBit and I've been trying to hit my 10,000 steps a day with walks with the dog and just walking places.


----------



## booger76

I know! I'm trying to keep the amount of stuff we have pretty limited. Even though I know we already have way more than necessary, I don't feel as bad about having it since it's most of it is used. I am trying to to be too consumptive.

I was just curious about your exercise routine since you're about a month ahead of me and I keep wondering how I'm going to feel moving forward. I've been sticking to walking for awhile now. I'm hoping I can just keep up with that until the end. It just feels good to move. If I sit for too long, my back starts hurting. I've been using my stand-up desk at work more now than I have in a long time. Seems kind of backwards.......


----------



## beaglemom

Sitting for a long time messes me up too. I will fill everyone in on the weekend later...just popped in to see the updates. My boss dumped a big task on me, so I really need to get on that. I am hoping to get a call soon about picking up my dog from the vet. The good news is he has only had 2 treatments (he is scheduled for 6) and he had no shaking or signs of pain all weekend. It feels so good to see him walking around normal. He still eats slow, though. And on the way to the vet he threw up all his food...so gross. So I told my husband on the days he goes in, only feed him enough to get his meds.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I just looked and DC's bday is exactly two months away. Woohoo!
Glad to hear that the dog is feeling better. Hopefully he won't throw up on the way home.


----------



## jkb11

Booger- we have picked a name:) its Ellie Mae. I wanted a double name, so she will be called both first and middle. I had the hardest time deciding to finalize it but now that i have I'm loving it more and more everyday


----------



## terripeachy

Awww. My grandma's middle name is Mae and my birthday is in May so I love Ellie Mae!!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone :)

Just checking in real quick to say hi :hi:

I went and had another beta this morning to make sure it's dropping back to zero (it was at 3 which they said was good enough). The RE also wants to meet with me next Monday to discuss what happened. The nurse said it's possible that he wants to run additional tests just to rule out any other possibilities for why it didn't work this time. I also started AF this morning, which came with killer cramps but I'm glad it came pretty quick rather than making me wait forever.


----------



## jkb11

Amy- sounds like a good plan! Hope the dr has some answers for you. Sorry AF is here but like you said, I'm glad you didnt have to wait long. You are in my thoughts&#9825;


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - I am curious if you did any prep for this cycle like the lining scratch or a mock transfer? My cycle was delayed for a polyp removal. Something I had never dealt with before or known I had. But it is an easy thing to just show up out of nowhere. Hope you get some answers & are quickly on to a successful cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I too am glad that AF is here so quickly. Do you still have 2 frosties on hold? Have you had the HSG and all those other tests done previously? Maybe a fibroid or something got in the way this time. I agree with doing additional tests because there is no reason this shouldn't have worked. You know I'm putting all my trust in PGS/PGD, so this is scaring me a little.

beagle-:coffee: I'm waiting for the update. hee hee. I guess you might be busy with your task, so don't mind me. I just want to hear about the bday surprise.

AFM-My follies are in the high 17mm range today. I think I'll probably trigger tomorrow night, which is fine because I'm down with a Friday or later retrieval. My denim capris are way too tight for comfort and I should've switched to my elastic band pants but it's too late now. I'm feeling good, and I'm ready to get this show on the road, good or bad. :hugs: to myself. hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I think it was just how early it was & the car ride. I picked him up at lunch & he was fine. Very excited to be going home!

I know 2 months to go! It is so crazy to think about!

My weekend was good. I was happy to get my husband & we went to eat lunch & checked out our daycare which we really liked. I have to call once a month once the baby is born to keep myself on the waiting list...makes me nervous. But we saw the infant room & the older infants (6+ months). The ladies seemed to love the kids. And the play areas outside are separated by age which I really love. My husband was surprised I took the day off. He said I guess that's why you didn't answer your work phone. I said I deliberately forgot to change my voicemail to say I was out so he wouldn't know.

I told him we had to get up early for his surprise. Once we got there he assumed it was the beach. It is 2 hours away so we got up at 3 am. But he didn't know which beach. I know I said before, but it was the beach he proposed. We got some great pics of the sunrise & I had brought clothes for him to change in to. He is a graphic t-shirt guy. So I brought a polo. And I had other things for me in case what I was wearing didn't show the bump so great. We had breakfast & drove to another beach & took the ferry. it was just a relaxing day. But a long day. I slept on the way home & he crashed at home. Then dinner was pizza. My plan was to take him to a brazilian steak house. But he went to one on Thurs with his group in Denver. I was so bummed. So i said we would save it for another time.

Sunday was sort of a lazy day. Laundry & some light shopping. My pool is green again because of rain & I wasn't able to vacuum it. Now I hear there is rain all week. So I am not sure how much effort to put in. Summer is almost over as far as the pool is concerned.

So I have been feeling pretty upset & hormonal lately. I know it is mostly the pregnancy. But I just needed to vent some of it. First of all...my husband is amazing & does so much for me. But sometimes I just don't think he gets how I feel. So I put a lot of thought in to the beach trip. I knew we wanted to do our own thing with maternity pics. Nothing fancy. And even though we never go there anymore, that beach is special. So we went & he was happy & excited. I told him I brought clothes so we could do bump shots. Well he took some of me, but it seemed like he got really focused on the camera & the sunrise. I said we should take pics walking under the pier & he agreed. But later he just took pics of the birds. Then I was standing in front of a pillar & my bump was a shadow so I called him over. But in the end, he only did one set of continuous shots of the 2 of us...which pretty much means only 1 good shot out of them. He had a few of me, but I wanted it to be us. I didn't pester him about it...thought maybe I was being sensitive. But later he showed me some shots & I said you never did the pier shots of us. We only have 1 good shot of the 2 of us. Why didn't you do more? He said yeh I am sort of regretting that now. So the whole thing really just bummed me out.

I also keep telling him to talk to the baby so he will know his voice. Read to him or something. Please understand, my husband is not a macho guy. He has mushy feelings & all that & is always doing things people think are lame. But he doesn't care. So I thought he would like doing this stuff. But he never does it. I know he is excited about the baby. And I am being overly emotional.

The other thing is with like the dog, the pool, & also his dad. So he keeps saying things to be about the pool & I just want to say to do something about it. I can barely bend down to get a water sample. I get so tired, I can't really vacuum it. Then on Sunday he said he needed to call his dad & see him since he was working so much this week. His dad wasn't picking up & I said he needs to pick up or he won't be getting anything. My husband made a comment about no time except after work to stop by if we didn't see him Sunday. Which brings me to the dog.

I am the one taking time off in the morning to drop him off & running back at lunch to pick him up. Which means on Tues & Thurs I have to skip lunch to make up time & Wed I have a dr appt which will be my lunch. Which means my dog has to stay all day. My husband was like I hate that. But not once through all of this has he offered to help me. I know he is so busy. He just took possession of the new store so they are in set up mode. But he could try to make time for me on his lunch. Also he has missed a couple of appts & so now it just seems like he will never go again. I know he doesn't have to be there, but it would be nice. He doesn't even tell me he isn't going. I have to say something the day before. And all the appointments are on his calendar. I just feel overwhelmed I guess. I know he does a lot & is also tired. So I feel like I am just complaining or whining. I don't know. I will be glad when my vet appts are finished at least.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :hi:

Beagle - I'm sorry that your beach shots didn't go quite the way you planned. They still sound lovely! Maybe your husband was just too distracted or tired from his week away. I completely understand you on the hormones and mood swings. I'm not normally an emotional person but lately almost anything can make me cry. As far as getting your husband to help more, I have found (at least with my DH) that most people aren't mind readers (even after years of being together) so if you need him to do something, you need to ask. I always think "Oh, wouldn't it be nice if DH did so and so for me" and then I'm disappointed when he doesn't - well, how is supposed to know I need him to do something if I don't tell him? Some people are more intuitive than others when it comes to feelings and my DH just isn't one of them - and I know this after 11 years together!!! Anyway, it sounds like you just need to tell him what you're feeling and hopefully you guys can figure something out. He's probably just used to you dealing with the dogs and doesn't think twice that it might be harder than normal right now. I'm sure if you tell him that this is all overwhelming for you, he'll be more than happy to figure out a way to help. 

Terri - Hooray for trigger tomorrow! I know you were hoping to avoid a Thursday retrieval and it sounds like that is the case. It's great your excited and feeling good - I am feeling the same for you!! :hugs: from Booger!

Amy - Well, I know it's not the outcome you were hoping for but I guess it's good that your beta dropped fast and AF is already here. You can get your next transfer started! I hope your doctor has some ideas about what might have happened. :flower:

jkb - Awwww, such a cute name! My nieces and nephew call me Aunt May so I love that. And being a southern girl at heart, I love the double name (looking at one myself). :thumbup:

It is so nasty outside right now with all the smoke in the air. I didn't go for my morning walk because it was just gross when I got up. You can't even see the mountains. Ugh. I can't wait for some rain and Fall weather.


----------



## beaglemom

My grandmother also had Mae as a middle name & she always called me Sadie Mae. Unfortunately, my last name just doesn't work with Mae as a middle or first name. But I do like it.

I did ask him about the dr appt & not being able to get my dog...so I asked him & he just assumed he would be too busy. And he hasn't asked if I can move my appts so he can come. And yes I know I am overly sensitive right now & need to just tell him how I feel.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Aww.. :hugs: I'm sorry your hubs didn't get the pictures you wanted. I have to say, the one thing about digital pics is that it's so nice being able to see the picture right then and there, so you're more likely to get the pics you want. Do you know how many missed photos people had back in the day? It was always a surprise getting your pics developed only to find out that the ones you thought were awesome had someone walking through them, or whatever. HA!!HA!! Maybe you can choose another day to get pics nearby. It still kind of sucks that he was focused on other stuff. I hope he starts understanding _very quickly_ that you need help and that the things you want to do are going to change in an instant. You both are probably just super tired too with all that was going on this week.

booger-I heard today that the military is going west to help with the fires. I didn't hear if they are going to WA/CA/MT, but I hope they go to MT and help. It has to be pretty scary/unbearable with all the smoke in the air. I agree with you about speaking up. I speak up all the time and my hubs just ignores me or forgets about me. That's one complaint I have. I was used to doing things on my own, but now that I'm married, I'd like to have a partner, and sometimes that doesn't work out. It's frustrating, but 5/10 times I can get him to help. hee hee. More importantly with a Friday retrieval, I get a super long weekend. 

Ooh, it's lunchtime. chat later!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - not that I needed a reminder, but I need to find some food too! Starving & it seems my 2 guys at work are hard at work & finally have some things for me. But it is all coming at once. I was working on another project today & my manager told me not to answer my phone & to just keep going.

The problem with my husband is he usually just submits to me & does something at the moment...but then after he thinks I am satisified he goes back to how it was. I will def try to get pics again soon...but starting this weekend, he works half day on Saturdays. So it will be hard to do. And the beach just would have been perfect especially the beach I picked. Oh well. He did get a few good shots of me & one good shot of us.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi Ladies :)

I'm feeling good today (emotionally). Not that I've been feeling really bad. I was really disappointed but the miscarriages were harder on me so I think this only cracked my heart a little, the miscarriages broke it in half completely.

Beaglemom - Before each transfer I've had a Sonohysterogram done and a mock transfer (so I've had it done 3 times so far). My RE is really adamant about this and I've never had even a hint of a fibroid, polyp, or cyst show up. The only issue that's come up so far (and this was found on my Hysterosalpingogram) was that my uterus is tilted.


Babywhisperer - I've been tested for pretty much everything under the sun expect for the antibody/immunity/NK killer type tests. My RE wasn't to concerned about this since I have a child that I conceived without really trying and didn't have any complications in my pregnancy. Usually this type of problem doesn't just show up after a healthy baby has already been easily conceived and born. Also, this is a huge controversial topic. They haven't scientifically proven that NK cells do cause repetitive miscarriages in some woman as well as some NK cells are needed in the uterus to assure that the placenta develops normally. I guess completely suppressing NK cells have caused the placenta to develop abnormally in scientific studies. However, I was told this is what the Medrol (steroid) medication is for "just in case". The steroid doesn't suppress them completely but just makes sure they don't take over. So this is something I'm not overly worried about but it won't hurt to ask him about it on Monday.


Terri - I still have 3 frosties left. I can't tell you how happy I am about that. But don't be scared, it's going to work, for both of us :) I'm excited for you to get this show on the road as well, it looks like we're going to be cycle buddies on our frozen cycles :happydance:

Here's my opinion on the situation. I've just had bad luck basically lol. The statistics are what they are. We were told in the beginning that our chance of success was 45% for regular IVF and 65% with PGS (for my age, 39). So it was never guaranteed even with the PGS that it would work. My last pregnancy progressed to 10 weeks without any issues and had that been a chromosomally normal embryo (which we found out after it wasn't) I believe I would have gone full term. So I believe both miscarriages were due to chromosomal issues. So what happened this time? We don't know. But then again, our chance of success is 65% leaving a 35% possibility of it not working. It could be something as simple as my body just wasn't receptive enough to the embryo after the high dose of meds I was on during my stims. Although I felt fine, who knows what was going on inside of me. So now I think my RE just wants to run additional tests just to rule out any other possibilities just for his/mine own piece of mind. However, I'm not sure what else he could check for but I guess I will find out on Monday. I know someone mentioned me switching RE's after my last miscarriage so I will add this... I really like, respect, and trust my RE. I'm at one of the best reproductive centers in Southern California and he has never done anything at all to make me doubt his competence nor does he ever dismiss anything we say or have concerns about. I see him personally at every visit, he does every ultrasound, check-up, and procedure himself. Honestly even if this next transfer failed, I still wouldn't switch. I whole heartedly believe he knows what he's doing and believe me, I'm picky about Dr's :) This is going to work guys (eventually lol), I have faith :)


So I know I don't ever really talk about my son (Marcus) on here. I guess I just felt that this is my own little place to talk about my struggle to conceive again and to talk to other woman about that, and that really has nothing to do with him. However, I just got his senior pictures today so I thought I'd share them. He just looks so handsome hee hee (says all mothers everywhere about their sons LOL).
 



Attached Files:







Marcus Sized 1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11









Marcus Sized 4.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8









Marcus Sized 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - your son is very handsome! I think you are right in that luck just wasn't on your side this time. I jumped all in emotionally on my transfer...put the 30% failure rate aside. But yes it is still there & pgs is no guarantee. Good luck & I am glad you trust your dr. It will make all this much easier.


----------



## LadySosa

Amy- your son is so handsome! How exciting to see him graduate. How are you feeling about that? And I'm so glad you are seeing things optimistically. It's sad that the experiences you've gone through have made you numb to the sad result but it also helps you put things in perspective I guess!

Terri - YEAH for follicles progressing and trigger coming up! Sorry you're feeling full, but hopefully you'll be feeling some relief from ER.

Hope everyone's having a good week so far! I'll check in later!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm wearing my elastic band pants today! hee hee. I am still not sure if I'm triggering tonight, but it doesn't matter at this point. I'm getting close to the weekend, so I'm happy.

Amy-Your son looks a lot like you. :) Did he just graduate, or did he get his pics early in anticipation of graduation? What are his plans after school? I'm glad you explained everything about your doctor and your confidence in him. I hope he can figure out what the issue is especially with everything being aligned so perfectly this past time. I know for my frozen cycle they didn't monitor me as much as they did during IVF, so maybe increased monitoring of your hormones/lining may be a possibility. Our bodies are so crazy. Why can't they just send an alert saying 'It's time. Go now!' hee hee. Oh, and three frosties are awesome. I thought you had three total, so even better. :flower:


----------



## Amy1976

He's graduating in May. They took their senior pictures over the summer. You pretty much have all year to order them but I just thought I'd get it out of the way so I'm definitely on the early side for receiving them lol.
I'm exited that he's graduating. I've never been one of those mothers that cries on the first day of kindergarten or that kind of thing. I've always just been excited for him during each step forward in life. He's not a fearful or shy person either so that makes it easier as well. He's still not sure what he wants to do (in life in general) but meanwhile he will be going to college locally, so he's not leaving the nest just yet lol.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Do you have an appointment today to find out if you're triggering?


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - your son does look a lot like you...especially the smile.

So my husband ended up coming up to me last night & asking about changing my dog's appt so he could do it, changing my dr appts, & the pool. He also mentioned some new places to take pics. So I felt better. Then today he called me & said he was having a rough day & just wanted to talk to me. I think things are just rough for both of us. So tonight when I get home I am hoping he will be home pretty quickly...then we can go to this consignment event going on & maybe hitting a fast food place or something to make us both feel a bit better & b able to just relax. Food is our go to when we just aren't feeling so great.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I forgot to mention my appointment today. I apparently have hemroids which is awesome. They are small. My dr called in a steroid cream for me. I noticed some bleeding over the weekend. I wasn't concerned & figured it was something like that. No real pain or anything. Also she said baby was measuring 30 weeks instead of 31...but she wasn't concerned.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Beagle - Glad to hear your husband is coming around and you guys are going to talk about things. Even though this is an exciting time, it's also a nervous and anxious time! Everything is about to change - and even though it's a good change, it doesn't mean it's easy, especially when you have no idea what to expect. 

Amy - Awwww, those are very nice pictures of your son. I agree, he does look like you. He looks like a good kid! It's good you have confidence in your doctor. I always did with mine too and it certainly makes the process a little easier. 

Terri - Soooo, trigger tonight or no?? Thanks to the discussion you and sars have been having, I made cheese steaks for dinner last night. I'm sure they are not like the real thing but they were still pretty good. Yummmmm.

I have no self control right now. I went home and ate lunch - I have been trying really hard to be pretty healthy - but I stopped at the local bakery on the way back to work and bought a huge piece of german chocolate cake. I tried to convince myself I would only eat part of it but noooooooo, of course I ate the entire thing. Now I just feel guilty (but it was oh so good). Might have to go for another walk this evening.....

Here's a kind of crazy story - My sister's coworker is pregnant. Already has two sons - a 12-yr old and 14-yr old. Thought she was done having kids, was on birth control..............well, she couldn't figure out why she was feeling so tired and icky all the time - turns out she's pregnant......with triplets! She just found out she is having a set of identical twin boys and then they couldn't determine what the sex of the other baby was just yet. Can you imagine??? :dohh:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - enjoy the eating. It's my favorite part. I just ate a huge bowl of chicken alfredo. I did not have lunch because I planned to stop somewhere when I picked up my dog...but still no call that he is ready. So I came back to work after my appt. I ate my healthy snacks but they do not satisfy. So I just ate...it is 3:45 here & I am pretty sure I will be ready to eat again at dinner around 6.

And that story is NUTS! I would be freaking out! I hope she has a healthy pregnancy. Multiples, especially more than twins, makes me nervous.


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in quickly because I have an Os game tonight but I have one more day of meds and I'll probably trigger tomorrow night for a Saturday retrieval. Yeah!!

My follies range from about 11-20.9 right now so hopefully tonight's dosage will put me in the 22-13 or 14 range. I still have ten visible. I'm happy.


----------



## LadySosa

Terri - that is a great update! So excited for your retrieval! Are you guys going to the game tonight? 

Amy - your son does look like you. That's great that he is staying close to home after graduation.

Beagle - Ugh, sorry about the hemorrhoids. Jen can tell you all about that one! :/ Sorry your hubs is having a hard time lately, that's great that you recognize that and are supportive. 

Booger - you are a preggo lady - you have every right to enjoy that chocolate cake! And anything else you fancy! Enjoy it. 

I found out today that my TSH levels are elevated so I picked up a prescription (Synthroid) to combat that. I'm very curious to start taking it and see how I feel. I've been feeling fatigued and have a hard time concentrating lately but I thought perhaps that was due to the Lupron. But maybe it's from the hypothyroidism. It also makes me wonder if THAT is why the last couple embryos didn't work. They tested my levels a year ago, and so I guess they were normal then, but now they aren't I guess. Hm. Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## Tripledagger3

Started stimms On sat today will be day 6 for me.
Went in for my first u/s and blood work yesterday. The doc was pleased with the progression. 6 follicles over 9mm on the left, 7 on the right (one of them already at 13mm) then about 6 smaller follies. uterus lining 7.5. Estradiol 540
Was using 300mm follistem, as of yesterday my doc said cont. the follistem and add the low dose hcg and ganerilex.
My retrieval will most likely be Tuesday, I'm soon excited... This is my first ivf after 3 failed iui with unexplained infertility. I'm 30 yrs old.
So glad to find a place where I can talk to ladies going through the same thing!


----------



## booger76

Lady - I take Synthroid (well, a generic) for hypothyroidism. Mine wasn't super elevated but my RE felt like it was just high enough that it was worth treating. I started taking it in January prior to my February transfer. I was feeling kind of like you, sluggish and foggy. I started feeling better a few weeks after taking it. I still take the same dose now that I'm pregnant but they monitor my level every couple of months to see if it's staying where it should because pregnancy can make it go wonky. So, when your next transfer works and you get pregnant, make sure that when you get released to your OB that they know to monitor you and adjust your dosage as necessary. I think Amy takes medicine for the same thing, too.

Terri - Hooray for trigger day and Saturday retrieval!! I hope you had fun at the O's game last night.

Beagle - Hemorrhoids - joy. I have one too but it hasn't bothered me yet. I remember JCM complaining about them and I've read where they are quite common for pregnant women. Oh, the things you never really hear about prior to getting pregnant. 

Tripledagger - Hi! Sounds like your stimming is going well! Your protocol sounds similar to mine. Good luck!

Most of the time I try not to feel bad about what I eat however I just felt so guilty after eating that big ol' piece of cake. I know I shouldn't feel bad since it's not like I'm stuffing one down every day but still, I still have 3 months to go and I don't want to pack on too much weight. I just know better than to think I'm only going to eat a little bit of something like that when I get it - I have poor willpower when I'm not pregnant. I do think it's important to try and eat well, especially during this time. So, yesterday is in the past and today is a new day! :thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - my kid is going to come out as a hot dog, Hardees chicken tender, or a Sonic cheese stick! As for the hemorrhoids, they were not bothering me so to speak...no pain or anything. But there was some blood, so I figured I would mention it. Probably a good thing to get some meds before they get worse. But I had also not taken my fiber for a couple of days. I have not had too many issues in the department...only a couple of times I felt constipated & I just waited for it to pass.

We went to the consignment sale last night needing nothing & coming home with a big bag. We were not even using a cart because we just figured we would not find much. So we bought a bag of bottles that fit my pump...I had not been able to find these except Amazon & never bothered to buy them. Only bad review was mentioning bottle leaking. It was a bag of 6 I think with accessories for $12. I got this kind of snow suit type thing...like a cacoon...for the stroller to cover the baby in winter. He will be a fall/winter baby. Don't know if I will need it, but it was cheap & almost new. I got a small bag of more socks & hats. My husband said this kid will tear off socks as soon as he can reach his toes...basically just like me. But my thing is they are cheap & lost easily. I found too cute slippers with puppies on them, a small pouch I plan to use as a first aid kit for my diaper bag, & an educational dog that plays music & teaches body parts. Spent $35 all together. Tomorrow is the 50% off sale. I saw a couple of old school toys like I had as a kid & also my husband fell in love with an Elmo. So I am going back tomorrow to see if they are still there.


----------



## Tripledagger3

booger76 said:


> Lady - I take Synthroid (well, a generic) for hypothyroidism. Mine wasn't super elevated but my RE felt like it was just high enough that it was worth treating. I started taking it in January prior to my February transfer. I was feeling kind of like you, sluggish and foggy. I started feeling better a few weeks after taking it. I still take the same dose now that I'm pregnant but they monitor my level every couple of months to see if it's staying where it should because pregnancy can make it go wonky. So, when your next transfer works and you get pregnant, make sure that when you get released to your OB that they know to monitor you and adjust your dosage as necessary. I think Amy takes medicine for the same thing, too.
> 
> Terri - Hooray for trigger day and Saturday retrieval!! I hope you had fun at the O's game last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle - Hemorrhoids - joy. I have one too but it hasn't bothered me yet. I remember JCM complaining about them and I've read where they are quite common for pregnant women. Oh, the things you never really hear about prior to getting pregnant.
> 
> Tripledagger - Hi! Sounds like your stimming is going well! Your protocol sounds similar to mine. Good luck!
> 
> Most of the time I try not to feel bad about what I eat however I just felt so guilty after eating that big ol' piece of cake. I know I shouldn't feel bad since it's not like I'm stuffing one down every day but still, I still have 3 months to go and I don't want to pack on too much weight. I just know better than to think I'm only going to eat a little bit of something like that when I get it - I have poor willpower when I'm not pregnant. I do think it's important to try and eat well, especially during this time. So, yesterday is in the past and today is a new day! :thumbup:


Booger- ahh that's so good to hear we had similar protocols and ur now preggers! Congrats!!!
When u did ur ivf how many eggs did they retrieve...also how many ended up fertilizing?


----------



## Tripledagger3

ERosePW said:


> The title of this thread is totally outdated, but the thread is still going strong, so I thought I'd update this front page. We have some great girls on here at different stages of IVF, and its a great support group. We also have some success stories, and we're just hoping each and every one of us get our BFPs very soon. Feel free to join if you want to chat, have questions, or just need some support. :)
> 
> *Transfers*
> KrissyB - FET - August 21
> LadySosa - FET- August 28
> tinadecember - Fresh - August?
> terripeachy - FET - September?
> Amy1976
> 
> *Our Successes*
> moni77 - Fresh 8/22/14 -:bfp: on 8/31/14 via beta (9dp5dt) :blue: _*Oliver Max born 4/7/15! Welcome to our 1st baby!*_
> JCM - Fresh 9/15/14 - :bfp: on 9/22/14 on HPT (7dp5dt) :pink: _*Charli born 5/28/15!*_
> Babywhisperer - Fresh 11/12/14 - :bfp: on 11/18/14 on HPT (6dp5dt) :pink: *Emma born 7/17/15!*
> kfs1 - Fresh - 11/11/14 - :bfp: on 11/21/14 via beta (9dp5dt) :yellow:* Adeline Ellene born 8/4/15!*
> ERosePW - FET - 12/9/14 - :bfp: on 12/13/14 on HPT (4dp6dt) :blue:*Owen Steven born 8/10/15!*
> jkb11 - FET - 1/8/15 - :bfp: on 1/13/15 on HPT (5dp6dt) :pink:
> knitgirl - FET - 1/12/15 - :bfp: on 1/16/15 on HPT (4dp6dt)
> beaglemom - FET - 1/29/15 - :bfp: on 2/3/15 on HPT (5dp6dt) :blue:
> sars930 - Fresh - 1/29/15 - :bfp: on 2/3/15 on HPT (5dp5dt) :yellow:
> booger76 - FET - 2/23/15 - :bfp: on 2/29/15 on HPT (6dp6dt) :pink:
> MrsL4 - Fresh - 6/13/15 - :bfp: on 6/21/15 on HPT (8dp5dt)



Aimee- ER scheduled August 25. FET scheduled for August 29 <3 :thumbup:


----------



## booger76

Tripledagger3 said:


> Booger- ahh that's so good to hear we had similar protocols and ur now preggers! Congrats!!!
> When u did ur ivf how many eggs did they retrieve...also how many ended up fertilizing?

I had 20 retrieved, 15 were mature, 11 fertilized (using ICSI) and the we had 6 make it to blastocyst stage. We did PGS testing on our embryos and out of the 6 blastocysts, 3 were chromosomally normal. I was 36 when I went through my retrieval cycle. I had to have a FET due to the PGS testing.

In any case, I was on 300 units of Follistim (150 in am, 150 in pm), low dose HCG (20 units in the pm), and then Ganirelix towards the end. I stimmed for 10 days.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - I'll be curious to see how the medication works for you. Might end up asking my doc for some at my next appointment. We have a big consignment sale coming up in October I plan on hitting up. I'll have a good idea by then what I'll still need since my shower will have already occurred.  

Oh, and I scheduled our childbirth class for 8/29. There were only 3 options left between now and due date and I didn't want to wait until October and the September date was not the best. Should be interesting.......


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - Booger is correct, I'm also taking the generic for Synthroid (50mg). When I was first tested a little over a year ago, I was at 2.7, then I was tested again after my first miscarriage (7 months later) and it had jumped to 4.3, that is when he decided to start treating me. He did say though that he didn't think even at that level that my thyroid had anything to do with my miscarriage. So I'm tested now about every 8 weeks and I've consistently been around the 1.0 mark.

Terri - YAY for triggering tonight and retrieval on Saturday. I'm looking forward to hearing your update :)

Tripledagger3 - Welcome!!


----------



## terripeachy

I won the court case for my dad! It's really easy to win when the person doesn't show up. I hope that lady is still alive. Eek..The note that my dad pinned on the door a few weeks ago was still on there this morning when I drove by, but the judge gave a judgement of over $4k to her. Not like we'll ever see that money, and I know she owes way more than that, but whatever. It's just a pain to deal with, so we're one step closer.

I went to the game last night and it was awesome. The Os won it in the end with a walkoff RBI to win 5-4. There were a ton of Mets fans in the stadium and that was pretty random for a weeknight. It was Os tshirt night, so after the game, I noticed a lot of people were no longer wearing blue. hee hee. 

I also went in for my checkup today and my doctor did my ultrasound. He said he wants to stim me for one more day and probably trigger tomorrow night. I wasn't focused on the sizes because I was thinking about hurrying and getting out of there so I wouldn't be late for court, but since I still have meds (phew!), I don't care if I stim for 20 more days. Just kidding. I can handle one more day. Last night I took my shots in the stadium bathroom and I felt like a druggie. :rofl: uckily the toilet paper holder had a flat surface to hold my gauze and alcohol pad. 

booger-Don't feel bad about that cake. I'm sure it tasted really yummy.

Beagle-nice score at the consignment shop.

LadySosa-I'm on another thread with a woman with high thyroid levels and she says that if it's markedly high, it will affect implantation, so hopefully the medicine will bring you right down to where you need to be.

Amy-Gah! We posted at the same time. Hope you're doing ok, sunshine.

Aimee-Good luck!

Hi to the moms! Miss you chicas.


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: Hi Ladies - LTNS
After the last chemical pregnancy, and with some craziness at work, I really haven't been all into TTC lately. Just letting time pass and haven't been thinking about things too much. That included being away from the forums - so I apologize for being so MIA. In the end I think it was really the right choice for me, the past week or two I took that time I'd usually spend stressing about TTC to focus on me a little more, and have started watching what I eat a little better (I've gained a bit of weight this past year and a half with TTC stress, and I was a bit on the heavy side for myself even before that started) and even started yoga to try to get a little more fit and to help me handle stress a little better. I've also been eating lots of warm soups and wearing my fuzzy socks just like I did last transfer... just in case there's something to that whole cold uterus thing ;)

To pick up where I left off on the forums, all the blood work came back normal, I didn't have any anemia issues and the vertigo and fatigue subsided. My lymphocytes were raised on the CBC so maybe I just had a minor cold or something.
And last but not least ... tomorrow is the big day! FET number 2. FXed with lots of :dust: and [-o&lt;

I'll try to catch up a bit, but if I remember right there was a lot of activity in here scheduled for August. FXed for all of us!


----------



## sars930

Amy: Your son is so cute! I'm glad you feel so wonderful about your doc. I felt the same way about my RE. I really trusted her judgment and I would've stuck with her for several rounds if need be. I'm glad you're coping with this major disappointment as well as can be. It's great AF showed up so quick so you can get back on schedule. I didn't use the BC protocol, so I'm not too familiar. Will you just be on them for 2-3 weeks and then start meds?

Booger: Don't you feel bad about that piece of cake! Confession: I was very disappointed at the end of my shower b/c all the cake was gone. We totally bought a mini-cake at the store the next week. I haven't actually been gaining weight lately, despite exercising much less rigorously, so I've been trying to balance healthy eating with some splurges. And... now I really want some cake.

LadySosa: I hope the thyroid medicine does the trick in terms of making you feel better. Maybe that's what's been holding you up.

Terri: Congrats on the court win. Hope you got a cheesesteak after =). I'm glad stimming is going so well this time around. Sounds like you're responding well. I've administered several shots in bar/restaurant bathrooms. I even did my trigger in a movie theater bathroom. I always wondered what if someone sees me through the door? What will they think? My friend's husband is diabetic and he'll do his shots at the dinner table. Will your transfer be frozen to allow for the PGS?

Beagle: Awesome news that your pup is responding so well to the treatment and that your husband realized you were feeling badly. It sounds like you planned a wonderful birthday surprise for him. I really need to find out where our local baby consignment shops are. I am a big antiquer/ thrift shopper but my usual haunts aren't heavy on baby stuff other than clothes.

Aimee: Welcome and good luck! This is a great group of ladies.

Hi everyone! How is it Thursday already? I've been following around in the background all week. I kept getting locked out of the boards with my autosaved password :wacko:

Anywho... had a doctor's appointment today and I'm happy to report my urine was normal. Hopefully, I've dodge the three hour glucose test. (Refresher: last time I went, despite passing my 1-hour "with flying colors," there was a little bit of sugar. Doc said if it happens again I'd have to take the 3 hour). Baby's measuring normal. My weight is staying steady despite the massive amount of food I consumed over 11 days of Musikfest. I feel pretty good other than really stiff hands and feet. And I definitely am starting to notice my organs are smushed.

We are going to a pediatrician open house tonight and then I think we're getting our car seat and mattress at Buy Buy Baby. My registry completion discounts are available now, which is just making things seem super close.

Hope all our new mamas are doing good!


----------



## sars930

Krissy: We cross-posted there. Good for you for taking time for yourself and caring for your soul. I love yoga. It makes a huge difference in my stress levels. Sending you lots of baby dust and good wishes for tomorrow!


----------



## beaglemom

sars - check out consignmentmommies.com. They list several sales by state.


----------



## beaglemom

I think I meant to post on my last check in but totally forgot. The only thing I was going to say was at dinner last night I allowed my husband to vent & just talk about his projects at the new store. I could tell it made him feel a lot better. I am feeling better too now that my dog is almost through with his treatments.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-Glad your bloodwork turned out just fine, and good luck today!! I can't wait to hear that you're pregnant! fxfx.

My update is that my largest follicle is about 25 (eek!), but the others are right behind it, so I should have a fair amount in the mature/able to be fertilized range. I trigger tonight and I have retrieval on Sunday. I'm starting to get nervous about the PGS/PGD results. I guess time will tell.

Have a great weekend everyone and do something fun!


----------



## booger76

Terri - Well, hooray for trigger tonight! I can't wait to hear how your retrieval goes. I'm not going to lie, waiting for those results is nerve-wracking but that's what we're here for - to help you get through it! :thumbup: And congrats on winning in court for your dad. That's great!

Beagle - Glad to hear that DH was able to talk about some things and get them off his chest. Did you go back to the consignment sale and find anything fun?

sars - I would have to do the same thing if I didn't get cake at my own shower! I really only felt bad because it was such a BIG piece of cake. But I had been craving a piece for days so I'll stop feeling bad about it now........:haha: I haven't been able to get out and exercise very much this week due to the air quality. It's driving me crazy! 

Krissy - Good luck today!!! I hope your transfer goes smoothly and this is your BFP. :flower:

Amy - We're on the same dosage for our thryoid. Must be a name thing. :haha: 

No big plans for the weekend here. Since DH worked all last weekend, we didn't get to work on the crib at all so I'm hoping we can this weekend. I signed us up for a birthing class next Saturday. Should be interesting.

Here is a picture of what things look like right now where I live. It's pretty gross. I'm trying not to complain too much since we don't actually have any fires near us. Things are so bad right now in WA, OR, ID and CA. It's kind of scary.
 



Attached Files:







smoky valley.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Oh wow..I wouldn't go outside either if it looked like that at my house. Has it affected your dog at all? I meant to write earlier that I'm glad you finally signed up for birthing class. I hope it's fun/interesting. 

I'm actually going to try to do some heavy duty weeding tomorrow. Every day I look near our shed, I get disgusted (there's ivy and just ugly ground cover weeds), so I've had enough time staring at it and watching it get worse. I just have to start pulling up those weeds and spraying to keep the weeds away/at bay.


----------



## booger76

Haha - I forgot I had already posted about the birthing class. Oops. 

Have fun weeding - while it's not the most fun work to do, I always feel a sense of accomplishment after it's done since things usually look so much better.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I always feel like I am repeating myself! Baby-crazies! I actually found the birthing class very helpful. I think you said you were doing natural? Can't remember. The one thing my nurses said was not to get too stuck on your birth plan. They try the best they can but things aren't always smooth. They did recommend to watch the epidural video (required) & get fluids to prepare for an epidural just in case you change your mind. You don't want to be too far along & in the "tough" position.

My husband threw out the leftover cupcakes we had after my shower after like a week in the fridge. I knew they had to go...but once I saw they were gone I said you could have warned me so I could get one more!

Plan to hit the consignment when I go out to get my pup...need to call to see if he is ready. Poor boy had to stay all day Wed because there was a miscommunication on the call back. He was shaking so bad when I dropped him off...from nerves...I felt so bad. Just one more after this!


----------



## LadySosa

Good luck today Fingers crossed this is it! :)

Booger- yes the fires are awful. My family's cabin is in Winthrop and my great aunt lives there. Scary times for all the people out there. I keep getting emotional when I think about the fire and those firefighters who lost their lives. Just heartbreaking. Stay safe yourself and keep out of that horrible smoke. Praying we (and you) get some rain.

Terri- yay for trigger tmro! Remember everything is out of your hands so all you can do is hang on to that confident optimism that you do so well :) looking forward to hearing an update over the weekend!

Hope everyone had a great week! We are headed to the beach today after work yay!


----------



## KrissyB

One hatching blast successfully transferred :happydance: And this time they had no problem doing the ultrasound. Last time the nurse was pushing RIDICULOUSLY hard trying to image straight through my pelvic bone, I was sore for hours! DH and I feel pretty good about this one, the embryo was REALLY hatching in the picture, like there was a whole second little ball off the main group of cells, and when they did the transfer we got to see this little comet of light on the ultrasound screen. Sounds silly but we think it seems like he/she is all ready to get in there and start growing :dust:

Terri - FXed for Sunday!! Sounds like things are moving along very nicely for you so far. And try not to worry about the PGS and remember that at that point it is really about quality over quantity :) If we do another stim, we're definitely going with PGS, even if there's only a few embryos... it's worth it for the peace of mind I think.


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck Krissy! I never really could tell anything about my embryo pic. Others see hatching & all that. I just saw an embryo. I think you guys have a great shot. Have a relaxing weekend!

Terri - good luck on your retrieval! Glad you have some good sizes in there!


----------



## MrsL4

terri - good luck with your trigger shot and retrieval this week! i hope there are some nice healthy eggs in there ready to be fertilized! 

booger - wow that picture is crazy! i am in the southeast, so our news hasn't been as focused on that. looks awful. i have heard about the firefighters that lost their life....heartbreaking. i can see why you don't want to go outside! we don't have fires too often here, but occasionally there is a local fire and the smell and smoke outside is awful

hope everyone is having a great friday!


----------



## Amy1976

Sars - I have to have one natural cycle, which I just started Monday and I can start the BCP next AF. I will take that for about 14 days. So I'm still looking at about 8 weeks before my next transfer.

KrissyB - Congrats on being PUPO!! I'm so excited for you!!

Terri - Yay for triggering tonight!! I totally relate on being nervous about the PGS results. That is what I was most nervous about too. But we got good results and I know you will too :)

Booger - WOW that does look bad!! And there is nothing burning near you right now?? 

Beaglemom - I'm glad you are feeling better about everything!! Hopefully you'll have a nice relaxing weekend.

LadySosa - It's almost time for you too chica!! Can't wait :)


Have a great weekend everyone :)


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-when is your beta? I'm really excited for you and your hatching blast. My gf just did her first IVF and her picture showed the embie hatching and she is pregnant so it does work!! Glad the procedure went a lot smoother too. That makes a difference. And yes!! To the little comet. That is such a cool sight!


----------



## jkb11

Crazy busy week at work:( 

But wanted to jump on and say good luck terri!!! So happy its time for your retrieval &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Krissy- grow little embie grow!! So happy to hear you and hubby are feeling positive!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy1976 said:


> Sars - I have to have one natural cycle, which I just started Monday and I can start the BCP next AF. I will take that for about 14 days. So I'm still looking at about 8 weeks before my next transfer.

Amy - I'm due in 8 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone. Getting ready to leave the house in about 30 minutes. I have probably only had about two hours of sleep and I'm starving. My procedure is at 10, so I should be reporting back around 11:30 or 12. Just in time for lunch.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - thinking of you!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ten eggs retrieved. No motile sperm found with first sample after my hubs had a rage out night with friends. Second sample had sperm. I told the embryologist 'good luck'. I think this is the end of the game for me after exactly two years. I'm so pissed off. Hubs and I are not speaking and he's not invited to transfer should anything appear normal. I'll know in about ten-twelve days.


----------



## booger76

Logged on to say good luck to you Terri but I am too late. I would be pissed too but dont give up hope just yet!!!! :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Terri I hope they find some swimmers for you. Did he do 2 samples today? Just a little confused since I have not heard of this happening. Good luck!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - Don't lose hope yet. 10 is a great number. That's more than I started out with. So now you only need 10 sperm and most likely his sample had at least that. I'm sorry this happened though. I understand you being so upset. Woman have to endure so much through out this whole process. We put so much time and effort into it, emotionally, physically, even monetarily... and if my DH went out partying the night before knowing that contributes to his low sperm count, I would be really upset too. (I'm assuming that's what happened??). But like I said you only need 10, you're not out yet. I'm thinking of you and praying everything works out just fine. :hugs: When will you get your fertilization report??


Beaglemom - YAY!! That works out awesome!! Now if we can just get little Derek Cooper to cooperate that would be perfect! :)


----------



## beaglemom

Don't worry amy. I told him he is not to come early! Of course health being the main concern, he also needs to wait at least until Oct so as not to ruin my maternity leave. And we need the good luck for some positives mid/late Oct.


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle- yes he had to give another pathetic sample.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- sorry you have had this added stress. Why our guys do some of the things they do, i don't know. Hugs hun. Hope things still turn out great for you. 10 retrieved is wonderful!


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - Aggh! Well, try to be excited because 10 is a great number. I would be FURIOUS if my OH did that. Like other ladies said, after all that you've devoted to this. Ugh! I'm so mad just thinking of it for you! 
.... But, Amy is entirely right. You only need 10 good sperm, in a sample that could contain millions. So don't give up hope. And try not to stress too much in the meantime. Take some time to focus on you.

AFM - My beta is 9/04, but I'll probably start home testing ~a week before that (this Thursday/Friday).


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm sorry about your DH. I would be absolutely furious, too. But I agree with everyone else. You only need a few good sperm so your chances are still good. Hang in there. We're all on your side and praying for you.

I promise to check in soon. All I can say is WOW what an adjustment this little bundle has been. :) Taking it day by day.


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck testing Krissy!


----------



## JCM

Great egg count Terri! As for DH...what a dick. So selfish. I would have kicked him in the nuts (after the second sample of course). I say we stick him in the stomach with needles of hormones for a month. Ugh! Praying for a good fertilization report. 

I haven't been around but I'll catch up! One of my stepdaughters has decided she would like to live with us full time so my life got a little more crazy. Oh, and DH started taking his clomid again (to keep his sperm count high). I'm like take it easy!!! I just had a baby!!! But I think he's worried of scarring up since he had that vasectomy reversal 2 1/2 years ago so maybe we can freeze good sperm samples if we need them.


----------



## booger76

JCM - Good to hear from you. I can only imagine how hectic things are for you right now. Hope you're doing well otherwise.

kfs - Update us when you can - I can't fathom how things must be right away. I don't think there's any way to prepare for a baby, really. :flower:

Krissy - Good luck in the wait. :thumbup: Let us know how the testing goes later this week.

Terri - Ugh. I just can't believe what happened yesterday. After all you have already been through.......just ugh. :hugs: I hope you're feeling better today. Let us know of any updates when you have them.

Hello to everyone else. Hope the weekend treated you all kindly.


----------



## sars930

Oh, Terri. I'm so sad and mad for you that you're awesome retrieval had to be marred by DH's thoughtlessness. That just sucks. Hope you're doing OK today and you get a good fertilization report. I agree with Amy it only takes 10 sperm.

Amy, thanks for explaining that. Beagle took the words out of my mouth. We're due the same day, so two October babies are coming! I need this LO to stay put until Oct. 9, our dear friends are getting married that day. Hopefully that's all the baby dust you need.

Krissy, yay for the transfer going so awesome. Our embryo was hatching as well and I could see it in the photo they provided. We felt really good about it and totally felt like it was our baby right away. Good luck in the TWW and with testing.

Booger: No wonder you aren't going out. That is nuts! Just to clarify, I did get a slice of divine cake at my shower. There was just none to take home, which I found seriously disappointing. LOL. Hope you made some good progress on the crib.

KFS: Thanks for popping in! Would love to see some photos of your little lady when you have a chance. Hope you're surviving these first few weeks.

I'm starting to feel really pregnant. I think I overdid it yesterday on my feet all day and today my whole body is so achy. My hands and feet are swollen and my joints are tight. I hope this isn't how I'll feel every day for the next 8 weeks! 

We're getting out kitchen cabinets repainted tomorrow and some water damaged trim in the nursery repaired this week. I picked up the rocker from my parents for in there since the glider won't fit. Once the trim work is done, I think we are settled on the furniture layout. Boy is it tiny in there! 

I scored some major Aden and Anais baragains at Marshall's yesterday. They had some bamboo swaddling blankets with no price. I have this design on my registry and they're $44 on there. I got them for $7.99, along with two packs of bibs, a towel and wash cloths for less than one pack of blankets on Amazon. I've washed and put away almost everything. Now I need to order art, baskets and the like.

Still no word back on the RW job, other than they'd received my edit test submission and would get back to me ASAP. We got our names on the wait list for a day care we like but I feel like we need a back up. The cheaper option is inconvenient to our house while the other one is almost $250 a month more expensive. Neither option feels great.


----------



## beaglemom

sars - I have been feeling pretty rough too. I don't sleep well & my feet hurt when I first get up. I am also out of breath ALL THE TIME! I went out shopping with my friend Sat but was not drinking enough so was so tired when I got home. We went out for a few on Sun & then a movie (American Ultra). Afterwards I just had to be on the couch the rest of the day. I was wiped. I keep buying too much stuff so I have more to wash & put away. I have 2 small laundry baskets done that need to be put away & probably another load to wash of toys/blankets/clothes. TJMaxx & stores like that have some of the best baby finds. I have found some great stuff & some clearance. I bought some Dr Brown bottles Sat & another blanket (like he needs it!). So now I have all the kinds I wanted to try...Dr Brown, Avent, Tommie Tippie, & Breastflow.


----------



## Amy1976

I had my follow up appointment with my RE this morning. He's decided he's going to do a full immunities/antibodies screening. He said he doesn't really feel this is an issue but wants to rule it out (I kind of thought he might do this since it's the only thing I haven't been tested for). He also is going to do another SHG, which he does before every transfer, but this time he's also going to do an endometrial scratch as well. So that's the game plan for next time. Now I'm just waiting (like always) for AF to start (in about 3 weeks) so I can start my BCP :)

Terri - You've been on my mind all day. I hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm alive. I had hubs listen to the report because I couldn't bear listening. So out of the ten, six mature and three fertilized. Hopefully those three will stay strong. :shrug:


----------



## Ttc 143

Hi, I would like to join this group. I'm in serious need of support for my ttc journey...

In brief my history was 

Got pregnant in May 2014 after 2 years of trying(actually got pregnant 2 months after DH sperm count issues got cleared) but miscarried at 20 weeks (August)with no particular reason.after that got hospitalized for pancreatitis due to gall stones and underwent surgery for gall bladder removal (sept ending). After 3months break started ttc with no luck (5 IuI s). My RE keeps telling that there are no issues with both of us. So it's unexplained infertility.after that we asked him for Ivf option as we desperately want a baby. So we are doing Ivf August- September. 

I'm starting lupron this 28th ( had ultrasound this morning by drinking 25 ounces of water) 
I'm so much confused,emotional, and feel like crying. I joined this group because me and my DH donot share our infertility issues with anyone. I need some people to share my feelings and emotions.......


----------



## JCM

Sending good thoughts for your 3 little embryos!!! 

Welcome, ttc! I'm so sorry about your loss. That must have been just awful. This is a great group. As you can see we are all in different parts of the process and we all plan on sticking around until there's nobody left to wait for! I was also in the unexplained category and it was very frustrating. The 28th isn't very far away! Hopefully stims go quickly for you. ; ) 

Amy, sounds like RE has a good plan for you! Wait wait wait... Lots of baby action in October though! ; ) 

Hi everyone else! I'm so annoyed with DH right now and it's too long to type out so I will complain tomorrow. Just know that I'm mad at him. Lol I'm pumping my big boobs and passing out. I'll have time to play tomorrow.


----------



## beaglemom

terripeachy said:


> I'm alive. I had hubs listen to the report because I couldn't bear listening. So out of the ten, six mature and three fertilized. Hopefully those three will stay strong. :shrug:

Terri - so sorry you are going through this after such high hopes & positive energy. My thoughts are around the same lines as Jen, so I won't type them out. it would be full of **** things to say about your husband. In a relationship, we do not ever want to blame the other when it comes to infertility. All signs pointed to my husband being the issue, but it is not healthy to blame him. However, my husband has been supportive & understanding the whole way. Considering part of your issue is count, your husband should be more considerate of everything you are going through...and not like you are the only one wanting a baby. You were ready to give up & then he wanted to keep going. He is being quite an inconsiderate jerk & I hope he changes his ways before little one comes.

Having said all that, I truly am hoping for some good results for you. All my fertilized held on the whole time. I think if 3 make it to biopsy, you have a great shot for at least one to come back normal. I know this is going to be a hard week for you. We are all here for you & thinking of you.


----------



## beaglemom

Ttc 143 said:


> Hi, I would like to join this group. I'm in serious need of support for my ttc journey...
> 
> In brief my history was
> 
> Got pregnant in May 2014 after 2 years of trying(actually got pregnant 2 months after DH sperm count issues got cleared) but miscarried at 20 weeks (August)with no particular reason.after that got hospitalized for pancreatitis due to gall stones and underwent surgery for gall bladder removal (sept ending). After 3months break started ttc with no luck (5 IuI s). My RE keeps telling that there are no issues with both of us. So it's unexplained infertility.after that we asked him for Ivf option as we desperately want a baby. So we are doing Ivf August- September.
> 
> I'm starting lupron this 28th ( had ultrasound this morning by drinking 25 ounces of water)
> I'm so much confused,emotional, and feel like crying. I joined this group because me and my DH donot share our infertility issues with anyone. I need some people to share my feelings and emotions.......

143-so sorry for what you have gone through. The good thing is IVF has a great success rate. I know it is scary but we have all gone through it & we have a high percentage of success in this thread. Good luck to you. Oh & be prepared...you think you are emotional now, wait for the hormones to kick in :)


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Thanks. You're making me cry. He sent me an email yesterday saying that 'Hope you have a good day.' And I reamed him a new one. I told him that he was the problem with his low level sperm and that he ruined our chances, and I hope he was happy being the life of the party with his friends because that's all he'll have in the future because he f&*(@ up big time. The second sample was probably a waste, and after 2 years of pills, 1.5 years of shots, etc...he's an a$$hole for ruining our chances at parenthood, etc because he couldn't do ONE freaking job. Produce a healthy sample...I went on and on. Told him I didn't want to be a part of his drinking parties, his friends or him for a while and no I'm not having a good day, and I hope he has a bad day until i feel like being bothered with him, which will be a long time. I'm responsible for myself and Fun from this point forward.' Now that I've aired my dirty laundry all over the internet, it is what it is. If we never have kids, so be it, if we do, I can do it on my own if he doesn't want to change his ways. Surprisingly last night he did not drink. Oh, so when it's the two of us, apparently he can refrain from drinking, but let one other guy/friend come over, and it's game on. He said by email that he wanted to talk (and came directly home from work), but when he got home, he didn't say a word, and neither did I. I already said what I needed to say. I'm still pretty mad even with a positive report. That's the last I'm going to talk about it. What's done is done and I can only move forward from here.


----------



## booger76

Morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Terri* - Ok! So we are all pulling for your little embryos. Grow, babies, grow!!!! 

*Beagle* - It sounds like you really are ready for DC now! I'm still feeling woefully unprepared in most aspects - but I figure we have a place for the baby to sleep, a few clothes and food and that's all they really need at first, so if nothing else falls into place, we're okay for now. Sorry you're feeling so tired. I can definitely tell I'm starting to slow down a bit but I am trying to stay busy. I know it will hit me hard in a few more weeks so trying to get stuff done while I can.

*JCM*- It's not a good week for the husbands around here. Must be something in air......hope you're feeling better after getting some sleep.

*TTC* - Welcome and good luck!! I think there were quite a few of us "unexplained" infertility gals around here. This process can be overwhelming and crazy at times. My DH and I didn't share our issues with anyone in real life either (well, I told my sister but she lives 2000 miles away so it was all over the phone, etc) so this forum was a huge source of comfort for me. I hope it can be the same for you.

*Amy* - I hope the testing can shine some light on what's going on. Or at least show conclusively that you really have just had bad luck. I'm glad you have a plan for moving ahead with this next transfer. :thumbup:

*sars* - That was a good score on the swaddling blankets! I have some on my registry too. Too bad we don't have a Marshall's around here or I'd have to swing by. We do have TJ Maxx and Ross so maybe I should stop by there next time I'm in town. How did your birthing class go? Did you make a decision on a doula?? I am still not sure what I'm going to do. I've read quite a few places where they say that even just having the right person with you (not necessarily trained as a doula or anything) can make all the difference. Like maybe a good friend who has been through it and who has a calming presence. For now, I'm leaning towards just having my Mom with me (well, and DH obviously) - she went through it naturally 4 times so I'm sure she can help coach to some degree. I also read where they said to make sure that if your DH isn't the most sensitive or calming (and my DH isn't, for sure) that it will be important to have someone there who is. It's not that my DH isn't supportive - because he is awesome - but I read where it's not particularly helpful to have someone there who is just going to tell you to "suck it up." I told my DH this and he was like "well, what else do you say?" :dohh: That confirmed right there that I might need someone else in there to baby me a little bit!

:hi: to everyone else!

DH made good progress on the crib this weekend. Everything is primed and has two coats of paint - just need one more coat of paint and then the polyurethane and then we can put it all together. I'm not sure how I'm going to survive these last 2.5 months at work. Everyone and everything is getting on my nerves right now! I guess it's just one more lesson in patience before little one gets here.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger, I think you are in line with me...about 30 weeks the hormones kicked in & I was either crying or pissed off. I am excited for your baby furniture! My husband may get on my nerves by being too supportive if that makes sense. I am going to have to be sure to tell him to just try to listen to my words & not get offended if I snap. Def good to get in all you can now. I seriously do not know how some of you were still able to work on your house, shopping, & finishing the baby room at 36 weeks! I applaud you!


----------



## Ttc 143

Thankyou for your support JCM, Beagle and everyone who are with me in my emotional roller coaster journey.

Before planning Ivf my RE told me " my tubes are clear,my thickening is good, my hormones are good , my DH sperm count ,morphology every thing is good and I'm ovulating every month.every thing is good" 

Egg and sperm both are good but they are not meeting....everything is good but nothing happening.

Hope this Ivf gives me my little one....
Thank u all...


----------



## Amy1976

Ttc143 - I'm so sorry for what you've been through. I've also had miscarriages so I know how heartbreaking that can be. Although having a miscarriage at 20 weeks is devastating, that's so far along. They have no idea what caused it? Like the other ladies have said, this is a great support group. It's time to get excited though, starting IVF means your one step closer to getting your little one.

Terri - I'm praying for your 3 little embies!!!. When do you get your next report?

LadySosa - I'm thinking of you!! I think your transfer is today? or sometime this week? Check in when you can!!


----------



## sars930

TTC: I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine miscarrying at 20 weeks. While the infertility was on my husband's end, I can't say knowing made it any easier. Thankfully we had great success with IVF. I will say the support of some close friends and family was invaluable as we were going through the process. Good luck stimming and know there are some wonderful, knowledgeable women on here. 

Jen, I loved what you said about sticking around until there is no one left. Touched my sappy heart. Hope you're feeling better today.

Terri, We are all rooting, rooting, rooting for those embies. Take some time to be kind to yourself. You're anger is natural and understandable.

Booger, I really enjoyed the labor class. We took it with some friends and the nurse was really awesome. We learned a lot. I also was reassured to hear how much the nurses like natural births and how supportive they are of them. Once you get an epidural, it opens up "the web of interventions" and slows labor, she said. She advised if you want one to hold out until you reach 5 cm dilated. It was a good mix of what to expect, breathing and pain coping techniques. We also met with a pediatrician as well. The nurse had us a play a game where we ranked the things that were most important to us in labor with these dual-sided cards. So, one said epidural, no epidural etc. And then things kept going wrong and we had to keep flipping them over. Good exercise in how little control you have.

I'm still on the fence about the doula. I think largely because the baby has been breech every U/S so far. I have another U/S 9/8 and I think I will make my final decision then. Everything you said I think is totally true. Our nurse talked about how important the frame of mind is. With her first she was 8 cm dilated when her mom, sister and her sister's new boyfriend showed up. Her husband was still enroute to the hospital. Her labor was going very fast until her mom showed up and started telling everyone she was going to end up with a c-section, just like her mom. And she did. I'm currently reading Ina May's Natural Childbirth.

I would try TJ Maxx since they're the same company as Marshall's. I was pretty psyched about those finds.


----------



## terripeachy

Ttc-sorry for your loss. That has to be devastating. I wish you the best with ivf. It's a long road. 

AFM-Hubs just listened to the call and all three embryos are dividing properly. They are supposed to be two cell today and they are all at four cell. I still don't have my hopes up, but I will smile a little.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Wow, I'm getting behind! I'll try to catch up tonight but I don't have my glasses on so I can barely see haha. Excuse any typos.... :)

TTC- welcome! So sorry for your loss. How sad. I cannot even imagine all that you have been through. I echo the others that you will find some comfort in this group - they are all so supportive and wonderful! We're all here when you need to vent.

Terri- I kept meaning to check in and leave you a reply. So sorry about hubs being inconsiderate; you have every right to take some time for yourself and give him a little silent treatment! ;) And YAHOO for 3 embies growing strong! So excited about that! I have my fingers crosed for you lady.

Booger- sorry about feeling irritable. With some of the meds I feel like that-too everyone just annoys me. At least you recognize that it is your hormones that are impacting your emotions and that some of your thoughts/actions may be irrational. Oh and that made me laugh about your DH not being very sympathetic...my DH is JUST like that. I can just imagine him saying "C'mon, suck it up, it can't be that hard." Haha.

Sars- woohoo bargain shopper! That was a steal. I bet that feels good to get the nursery in order. That's ok that its a small room - babies are small too! 

Amy- I'm glad you're getting some more testing. Looking forward to hear th outcome of that. I hope you can get some answers.

Beagle- sorry you're feeling so tired lately. Thats completey understandable at this stage so treat yourself kindly!

AFM, transfer is set for Friday! Eeeeehhh I'm excited. It's come so fast. Being busy with work has helped to take my mind off things and it (almost) suck up on me. Well, I am off to sleep! Have a great night all!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-I can't remember if I commented on your next steps, but I like them. The scratch will help with implantation, and the other testing hopefully will comeback with good results, but it doesn't hurt to get tested for them, if it's just a simple blood draw.

LadySosa-yay for Friday. What protocol are you on in preparation of your FET? I only saw one typo so that was really impressive without your glasses. :thumbup:

sars-I like Marshalls, even though I don't shop there often. I don't really shop (I did treat myself to Victoria's secret on Monday because I had a coupon for a free pair of panties, so I got those, plus 4 other pairs with the "sale" and a new bra), but before my honeymoon I needed some bathing suits and I went to Marshalls and I really liked their selection and bought three. The next year I went back and I was really disappointed. When I left, I realized that I was in Ross Dress for Less. hee hee. They are practically right next to each other. And your birthing class sounds fun.

jkb-Is it time? Should we be on serious baby watch this week? I'll have to go back and look at your ticker? Hope you are doing ok?

booger-Are you planning on working until the last day possible? can you work from home for a day a week to get away from your coworkers? Sorry they are getting on your nerves.

Jen-Hopefully you're not still mad at your DH. Maybe he just didn't know what to do. I think once your kids are grownup you forget that babies need a lot of care and attention. :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

terripeachy said:


> Amy-I can't remember if I commented on your next steps, but I like them. The scratch will help with implantation, and the other testing hopefully will comeback with good results, but it doesn't hurt to get tested for them, if it's just a simple blood draw.
> 
> LadySosa-yay for Friday. What protocol are you on in preparation of your FET? I only saw one typo so that was really impressive without your glasses. :thumbup:
> 
> sars-I like Marshalls, even though I don't shop there often. I don't really shop (I did treat myself to Victoria's secret on Monday because I had a coupon for a free pair of panties, so I got those, plus 4 other pairs with the "sale" and a new bra), but before my honeymoon I needed some bathing suits and I went to Marshalls and I really liked their selection and bought three. The next year I went back and I was really disappointed. When I left, I realized that I was in Ross Dress for Less. hee hee. They are practically right next to each other. And your birthing class sounds fun.
> 
> jkb-Is it time? Should we be on serious baby watch this week? I'll have to go back and look at your ticker? Hope you are doing ok?
> 
> booger-Are you planning on working until the last day possible? can you work from home for a day a week to get away from your coworkers? Sorry they are getting on your nerves.
> 
> Jen-Hopefully you're not still mad at your DH. Maybe he just didn't know what to do. I think once your kids are grownup you forget that babies need a lot of care and attention. :hugs:


I will be 36 weeks Saturday :) so getting close but not quite there. A few weeks ago the dr lowered my b/p meds again because i was running too low but now a few hours before my meds are due my pressure spikes to 140s/upper 90s which i dont like. Going call dr back today aand see if they want to make any adjustments. ... she has been active which i love! So hopefully shes good in there. 


So happy your 3 embies are growing strong!


----------



## sars930

terripeachy said:


> Ttc-sorry for your loss. That has to be devastating. I wish you the best with ivf. It's a long road.
> 
> AFM-Hubs just listened to the call and all three embryos are dividing properly. They are supposed to be two cell today and they are all at four cell. I still don't have my hopes up, but I will smile a little.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*jkb* - 36 weeks!!! Wahoo! :happydance: Getting closer and closer. I hope they can get your blood pressure straightened out.

*terri *- Hooray for three strong embies!! :wohoo: Your comment about smiling a little cracked me up. Keep going strong, little ones! I was just thinking this morning as I was driving to work about how my original plan was to work up until baby is born but that might change depending on how I'm feeling. Now I'm thinking I'll work up until my Mom shows up - which is tentatively scheduled for a week before due date. That way we have some time together before baby to get the house as settled as possible - provided she waits until her due date.

*Lady* - Only two more days to go. :thumbup: I agree with Terri - I'm impressed with your typing skills with no glasses on. :haha: It makes me laugh that my husband the way he is (sometimes it's infuriating, too).....I tell him all the time that he has no idea what's in store for him when this little baby melts his heart.........

*sars* - Oh, good. I'm glad your birthing class was so helpful. I'm leaning towards no doula at this point. I like to pretend that my years of running and training have taught me how to push myself - not that I'm comparing childbirth to running because I have a pretty good feeling which is more painful - but I think it's helped me become pretty mentally tough. When I went for my glucose test they gave me a packet for hospital pre-checkin/registration. There was some information in there about pain relief options and it talked about intrathecals - now I'm thinking I'll start there and move on up as pain necessitates. I'm not completely opposed to an epidural, I just don't want to get one until I need it because I want to be able to move around as much as possible.

:hi: to all the other ladies out there!

My coworkers have a tendency to drive me bonkers anyway. Well, I guess I should say it comes in waves. There are times when everything is great and then it seems like everyone conspires to be as annoying as they can be at once. :haha: I do recognize that I'm more sensitive than usual right now. I could start working from home a couple days a week but then I think I'd be bored - I do like the "social" aspect of work. I'm like Goldilocks right now - very hard to please!


----------



## sars930

Terri, I cracked up over the Ross Dress for Less. My mom is obsessed with Ross and she insists on calling it by its full name. I'm more a fan of Marshall's. The one by my house is a Marshall's Home Goods and I can do some serious damage there. I do 99 percent of my shopping online but I do enjoy wandering there when I have free time.

Lady, yay for your transfer being so close! It is wonderful you're so happy in your new job.

JKB, You're getting so close. Hope they can get your meds sorted out. 

Anyone see this awful shooting of the two Virginia TV reporters? Given my job it definitely hit close to home. I just can't imagine. They were out doing a fluffy feature story. So senseless. 

I've got nothing exciting to report. Painter is working away on my kitchen cabinets while I sit on my couch and work. It's pretty sweet to actually hire out some work for once.


----------



## sars930

Good morning Booger, we cross posted there. I've definitely thought the same thing with running. I'm like I can run a marathon, I can do this. My favorite hobby is willingly pushing my body through pain and new thresholds.

I'm not familiar with intrathecals. They mentioned stadol as an option. 

I worry I will have the opposite problem with my husband. He's so sweet and accommodating and I have a feeling that might be too much for me. During the labor class as we were doing a breathing exercise, he kept staring into my eyes with such total adoration I kept cracking up. I told him he had to stop looking at me.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-You are ON today.. 'stop looking at me!' HA!!HA!! So I typed Ross Dress for Less, and then I was like 'why did I type that whole thing?' I just call it Ross. Everyone knows it as Ross. :rofl:

jkb-Ok, a few more weeks to go. I'll calm down.

booger-I show up at work for the social aspect too. Not that I can't find fun things to do at home, but I like hearing gossip about this person or this department etc.., and I feel like if I stay home, I'm not 'in the know.' 

I have to get rid of this anger that I feel. Maybe I'll go down to Ft. McHenry (where the star spangled banner was written, for those who didn't know) today with Fun and just sit out by the water and chill out. The weather has been great (80s), so it might be a good day just to do that and take Fun someplace new.


----------



## booger76

This whole conversation about Ross is cracking me up! I'm assuming you guys have heard of the store World Market? I always call it Cost Plus World Market (which, in my defense, is it's full name) and people look at me like "What"?? Even the website is just worldmarket.com (but if you go and look, there is Cost Plus, right above World Market in the logo). Not sure how the whole name got stuck in my head but it did years ago and now I can't call it anything else. It's one of my favorite stores.

Terri, your plan for clearing your head sounds great! I say go for it. I'm sure Fun would be happy too.

sars - I hadn't really heard of intrathecals either until I read about them in the packet. It's described as an injection of a small amount of analgesic medication into the spinal fluid in the lower back without much numbness in the lower body. The medication usually lasts for about 2-3 hours and you can get another shot if it starts wearing off.


----------



## JCM

Yayyyy!!! For those overachiever embies!!! That's great! 

As this baby is pooping in my hand I realized I didn't tell everyone her surgery is scheduled for September 30th! She's getting a real butthole! Lol I'm so excited and nervous.

Funny story about husbands that are like. "Suck it up"
I was recovering from my c section on day 1 and DH was sore from working out. So it hurt his legs getting up and down from the recliner. He said "ugh you have no idea how much this hurts" I wish I could have seen my face.


----------



## beaglemom

I have been so swamped today.

Booger - dito on the epidural & the back in forth on work driving me nuts. I plan to work as long as possible just so I have more time with the baby. And I am not sure I can take off work early without the dr's ok without having any more PTO stored up.

Terri - your day with Fun sounds like a great idea. It has been gloomy here.

Not much else going on...I need to eat soon & still have a few things to clear up at work so I don't feel so overwhelmed. A lot hitting me at once today.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I have never heard of World Market, but I did look at the website, and it kind of reminds me of Pier 1, and Home Goods and some other stuff. Looks really cool though. That's funny that you call it Cost Plus World Market. What does cost plus even mean?

Jen-Your husband being sore made me laugh as well. Guys can be such wusses. Don't let them ever have a cramp or something that's actually painful. hee hee.

Beagle-Sorry you're so swamped today. Tomorrow I have an all day study in the production area and so I'm taking it easy today. I also want to catch up on some paperwork on Friday, so I think I'll be busy then too.


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - Good luck on Friday!! It's coming up super fast now.


----------



## beaglemom

I meant to say I love World Market! I don't have one here, but there is one about an hour away. Terri - there is not one near year. I have looked before for my visits to my sister. But you should def check it out if you ever pass one. There is actually one in Myrtle Beach as well.


----------



## sars930

Terri, I love that you asked yourself why you typed it out. I think your decompression plan sounds just like what the doctor ordered. I find a fast run also helps me when I'm furious.

Booger, too funny. I don't have a World Market near me but I subscribe to their emails and always think of them as World Market. A blogger I read referred to them as Cost Plus World Market and I was like what, the what?! And wondered who called it that. hehe

Jen, I would've murdered him. Murdered. So, glad Charli's surgery is on the calendar. I'm sure it'll go great. She's a trooper.


----------



## booger76

Yes, I highly recommend checking out a World Market if you're ever near one. I was introduced to them when I lived near Albuquerque. I'm not kidding when I say that probably half of my home furnishings are from there...............:blush: They are pretty similar to a Pier 1 but they also have good food and wine. And their stuff is pretty reasonably priced, especially if you catch a sale. 

Jen, I can only imagine your expression when your husband said that!!! Oh man, that's bad (but gave me a good chuckle). Only a little over a month until Charli's surgery! I hope it goes smoothly!

Beagle - Sorry work is so hectic but hopefully that makes the day go faster. :thumbup:

Krissy -How are you feeling??


----------



## KrissyB

All this talk of world market! We have one by us I've been too for delicious international snacks and wine, and I knew they HAD furniture... But the furniture looked so nice I always assumed it was overly pricey! I'll have to go back and take a look now. We're hoping to move next year and upgrade some furniture so I'll definitely keep it in mind :D

Booger - Feeling pretty good! Still getting occasional cramps but they're dwindling and my boobs are KILLING me (I have to take a few seconds to just breath after taking off my bra until they settle down lol), but other than that not much to report....
Except I ~THINK~ I might have seen a shadow on a HPT today. I took it on a whim and it wasn't FMU, so I'm very excited to see what tomorrow looks like. Maybe I'll tack on a beta test with my blood work on Friday, although my office won't be thrilled to do it so early.


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy - Yay! Good luck testing tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

How exciting Krissy!!!

My sister lives near Abq, so maybe at Christmas I can go there and check it out. The website looks like they have a lot of cool stuff. 

Sars-I would love to go running but my insides are still a little sore from my retrieval. Maybe tomorrow or Friday I can get a short one in. I'm getting old. I don't heal like I used to. Ha ha. 

So today's update (hubs has been getting home earlier than usual every day) is that all three have 8 cells!! They are supposed to have between 6-8 on day three. I'm getting a little more excited with hopes that one will be normal. No update tomorrow but Friday they will biopsy them for PGS and then we wait for the results. Scary mama. Another small success. Small jump in the air.


----------



## KrissyB

Definitely a line there today. It's light, but it's there and definitely pink. Now please be a sticky bean.... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Krissy!! :happydance: That line better keep getting darker.

Terri - That's great news about your embryos! I'll make a small jump in the air too - I don't want to shake the ground too much. :haha:


----------



## KrissyB

Ack, Terri I missed your post!! CONGRATS!!!!! That is AWESOME news about the three making it to 8 cell! And nice and fast too, hopefully that means they're all winners!
FXed and lots of [-o&lt; for your PGS!


----------



## sars930

Lots of good news this morning!

Yay! Krissy, that is awesome. Snuggle down and get comfortable baby. 

Terri, Duh, that you're sore! That was stupid of me. And wahooo about your little overachievers! That is awesome news. Let's hope they're all strong, healthy embies. Hope you're feeling a bit more zen.

I had the weirdest dream last night where the baby kicked and it stretched out my skin to the point that the leg was out in the air. And I remember thinking how cool this was in my dream. But in retrospect it felt odd. I'm constantly trying to figure out while awake what is what and if baby is finally head down.


----------



## beaglemom

Congrats to Terri & krissy!

sars - I have weird dreams every night...and I have no clue which body part is which. He stays more on the right & my husband googled it & that is a sign of the baby turning downward.

So quick update from me. I don't know if I said, but my feet hurt a lot when I first get up. But over the past few days my left foot feels actually sore & bruised when I walk & flex it...slowly getting worse over the past week. I didn't think anything of it but a friend said it could be a clot. So I told my husband & he googled & freaked out. So I called my dr today insted of waiting for my appt Wed. And they are sending me for an ultrasound. I just got the call so I am waiting for the referral.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I hope it's not a clot. How scary. But, I don't know why your foot would be bruised, so maybe blood is starting to pool somewhere. Hopefully they can get you in to the doctor today or early tomorrow.

Krissy-Great news!! I can't wait to see a strong line! I'm going to go back and look for when you said your official date, so I REALLY can't wait for that, but line porn is always fab. Oh yeah, September 04. hee hee.


----------



## beaglemom

The ultrasound tech said she did not see a clot. My foot is not bruised when you look at it...but feels bruised. And now today it looks like my ankle is swollen too. I guess I will wait to see what the dr says.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - Oh I'm definitely not waiting that long now lol. I already called my clinic and asked if I could get a beta done tomorrow (I was already scheduled to come in for a hormone level check - otherwise I might have waited just a few more days). Last time I waited and tortured myself for a week squinting at HPTs. I want NUMBERS this time :) Here's today's test though :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150827_130005763_HDR.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 6


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Glad there's no clot! Phew. I have read where swelling of the feet and ankles gets to be pretty common late in pregnancy so maybe it's just that? But weird you'd be having pain too. Hope it's nothing too serious.

Krissy - That's an awesome line! :wohoo: Good luck with tomorrow's beta. 

sars - Gotta love the weird dreams. And trying to figure out if something was just a dream or if it really happened (like when you first wake up). I hope baby turns for you soon! I keep wondering the same thing - where is she at? I go back to the doctor on Monday and I'm guessing they'll start checking for that kind of thing. It's just weird to feel the movements and not know what's punching/kicking what. 

Nothing eventful going on here. I woke up this morning all excited because I thought it was Friday. Bummer. But at least it's almost Friday......I went home for lunch and my dog had drug her bed all around the living room. I often joke with DH that we should set up his game camera so that we can spy on her during the day.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-That's not a squinter at all. Yeah!! numbers are always good. Congrats!! Such good news today.


----------



## beaglemom

booger - my husband wants to hook up the baby monitor in the living room to watch the dogs one day. But I am sure they mostly sleep. My dr does not really feel around for anything...just measures my belly. So not sure when they start feeling for positions.

Krissy - great line...just fyi on me, I always had lighter lines on the cheap tests vs frer. So your line looks great for a cheapie.

As for my leg...no call back from my dr. Swelling I wasn't too concerned & actually only noticed last night. It was the pain that worried me as well...and a friend said could be a clot. I haven't had too much swelling all together...but also weird only on the one leg. But they did scan them both to be sure.

Speaking of wishing for Friday, I was kind of hoping my dr would call & say stay off my feet a few days so maybe I could be home from work. But oh well.


----------



## Amy1976

Krissy - Congratulations!! Such great news. So excited for you!!

Terri - I'm so happy for you!! Keep on growing little embryos. Whoo whoo!!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!

CONGRATS Krissy!! That is wonderful news! :)

YAY Terri! Good news for you too! I feel good about this time! I am on Crinone vaginal inserts and estradiol 9mg/day (3mg morn, noon, night). Since my fertility treatment coverage ends as of 9/1 I stocked up on all my meds now. Fingers crossed this transfer works cause if it doesn't, I'm out of embryos and fertility insurance! So it will be costly to go again.

Oh, and Booger, I ALSO SAY "Cost Plus World Market!!" Haha. I was laughing so hard reading that. The first time I said it my hubs stared at me like I was crazy. He was like, "You mean, World Market??" Even after I realized the rest of the world (almost) calls it just World Market, its a habit to call it the whole thing. And, I love that place. They have really unique furnishings and its a good place for gifts.

Also, re: your coworkers, DH and I were just talking about this the other day how just minor quirks of coworkers grate on your nerves because we spend so much time with them. Sometimes it seems more time with them than family. Hang in there, you're almost there! A friend told me one time that once you have a kid, work troubles become way less significant and won't bother you as much. I am looking forward to that, haha.

Beagle- sorry about your feet. That sounds horrible. I can't imagine feeling like you have a bruise on the bottom on your feet. I hope its nothing serious.

Sars - haha that also made me laugh about your hubs staring lovingly in your eyes. That is really sweet though. Such a weird dream! I am a firm believer that dreams really are meaningful. Maybe the dream is picking up on your thoughts/worries about baby's movement.

Jen - that is great that Charli has a surgery date set! I bet you will be happy not to have to dilate her little bum anymore!

Jkb - wow girl, you are getting so close! Cant wait for the big news!

Afm, tomorrow is the big day! Two embryos loaded up in me! Then we are off to the condo at the beach for the weekend to relax. Looking forward to that. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck LadySosa!! I hope today goes as smooth as silk, and YES, it's going to work, so you won't need that fertility coverage. You can just go to the regular doctor once you find out your pregnant. Yay! Smart of you to stock up on meds too.

I came into work super early today to do some testing, and it's 7, and I'm already sleepy. hee hee. I get my phone call at some point today about my embryos and then I guess the next phone call will be to tell me the results. I'm not sure if it's 10-12 days after they send them off, or 10-12 days after retrieval. Do you guys remember how long it took to get your PGS results?

I have had a small nail in my driver's side tire for a while now, but it wasn't hurting anything, so I didn't replace it. Well, two days ago, my low pressure light came on. I have an air compressor at home, so I pumped all the tires. I noticed the back rear was lower than the rest, but I didn't think much about it, except that's the reason the indicator was on. When I was about to leave work yesterday, my back tire was noticeably low again and my coworker used his small air compressor to get me home, at least. Well, as he was looking, he saw a BIG nail in the tire. They are doing so much construction on the highway, I bet that's where I picked it up. So, off to the tire shop I went after work. What a pain. The only good thing is that it was time for me to get new tires anyway, but I hate spending $500 at once. *sigh* I should be good for another 3 years/60k miles at least.

Hope you all have a great Friday and a great weekend! It's fantasy draft time!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - good luck! This will be it for you! I also believe dreams mean something...however when it comes to fertility meds & pregnancy, I throw that all out the window. Sometimes when you have a dream about 3 dead bodies in your back yard, you spent too much time watching Criminal Minds on Netflix...not that that happened to me or anything ;)

Terri - sucks about the tire. I used to get mine at Walmart & they have a warranty. But I would always get the nail in the side of the tire where it couldn't be repaired. I am not sure when my tires will come up due. My husband has done his already...I think they are like $300 each!

So I am now anxious/ready for my next appt. I don't feel like I am gaining weight appropriately. I still feel baby move...quite active. So I am not super nervous. But the fact I was a week behind last time & I know I am not really gaining...makes me a little nervous. And by not gaining...I don't mean 5-10 lbs...I basically have been the same weigh for 2-3 weeks...even down a pound or 2 from my highest weight. I think it is fine, I just need to eat better. It is so hard these days. I am so tired & my husband is so tired. I am trying to pack a bag every day so I have a ton of snacks plus a good lunch. Today I wanted doughnuts, but instead I made 2 of the microwave breakfast sandwhiches when I usually eat 1. I do feel my appetite is not as hearty. So I am just thinking I need to try to eat more & eat better stuff...like vegatables & high protein.

Glad it is Friday!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh Terri...I was supposed to get my report on day 6 because I was going to do fresh...but my fresh was cancelled, so I guess they didn't rush my results. I feel like I had them within a week. But I could be wrong on that.


----------



## jkb11

Lady - thinking of you today!! Things will go great!! Enjoy your relaxation time at the beach with hubs:) this is it girlie! 

Krissy- so happy for you! Such great lines early on!! Congrats!

Terri- im excited for you to get your update today &so happy all 3 have been hanging in there and doing so well! It only took a few days for us to get our pgs results cant remember the exact time frame but it wasnt even a full week. 
Sorry you had to buy new tires, i hate having to spend chunks of money on maintaining the car but it is a necessity i guess.


----------



## booger76

Good morning!

Lady - Woohoo!!! It's transfer day. :happydance: Good luck to you (not that you need luck). I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who says the full name of World Market. I am hoping that maternity leave cures some of the workplace annoyances. That maybe I'll actually be looking forward to coming back. I doubt that will be the case but maybe? :shrug:

Krissy - Good luck with your beta today! :flower:

Beagle - Wish I could share my appetite with you! Mine seems to be out of control right now. I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain unless your doctor says something. I think it slows down some later in the third tri as all your organs being squished makes it harder to eat much at one time. Oh, and I after I read Lady's comment about it being the bottom of your feet that hurt, I wonder if you're not dealing with plantar fasciitis. I've had that before from running and it's miserable. And your feet (heels and arches) will hurt awful first thing when you get out of bed in the morning - then get better throughout the morning, then worse towards the end of the day. Google it and see if you think that's what it could be. Stretching and good shoes definitely help if that's the case!

Terri - I am sending all the good vibes I can your way that you get the best results possible today about your 3 embryos!!! I got my PGS results about 10 days after they sent the biopsies off to get tested. But I'm thinking it probably all depends on the place doing the testing. My embryo biopsies had to go to NJ to get tested so that probably added on a couple more days. I feel you on the tires - we need a new set on both of our vehicles. Plus we need a new clutch in the truck. That's the vehicle I drive the most and it's been needing repair for about 2 years now and I can't take it anymore. So, we are about the drop a good chunk of change on car maintenance and repairs. Ugh. That's why we buy either Toyota's or Subaru's - they last forever and we don't usually have to do anything other than maintenance. My last Outback had 265,000 miles on it when we traded it in. 

:hi: to everyone else! 

I am about to lose my mind with this nasty air keeping me trapped inside. I come to work in the morning, sit inside all day, go home in the afternoon and then just have to sit inside because it's so nasty outside. Sorry to be a whiner but it's about to drive me batty - we can't even open our windows so the house is all stuffy with no air flow. It's not even that hot, just stuffy. 

We have our birthing class tomorrow and then Sunday will probably be spent canning tomatoes and making plum butter. Our plum tree is loaded this year. :thumbup: I got a food grinder attachment for my Kitchenaid mixer so that makes the tomatoes much easier to deal with and I'm guessing the plums too. No more peeling by hand! Hope my little girl likes plums because I have a feeling we'll have quite a few in the pantry.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh beagle-I also meant to ask you if you might have plantar fascitis. I've heard about it because of running (I've never had it, knock on wood), but a woman whose journal I read on here just said she has it, and she is 30w. She said her heels hurt when she wakes up to get out of bed. Birckenstocks have been her lifesaver.

booger-Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned. At least you have a lot to do.

jkb and everyone else-Thanks! I guess the average is about a week wait. I can do that. The nurse initially told me that it coincided with AF which would be about 10 days away so I might as well say by next Friday I'll know what I'm doing in the future.


----------



## beaglemom

It's not really the bottom of my feet. I think it is mainly my ankles. I only feel it more when I get up because I am putting pressure on my ankles. But now I can feel a dull pain in my left foot/ankle even while sitting. But I do notice now since it has pain, I tend to lean more on my left while standing. So I am trying to switch legs to put my weight on when I stand. I think this evening/weekend I will try to add ice as well as elevate. Hoping that helps.


----------



## Tripledagger3

My 5 day transfer is tomorrow! I'm so nervous...of my 11 eggs collected only 5 were mature, 4 fertilized. As of yesterday all 4 were 6 to 8 cells and still growing but I know a lot can happen from day 3 to 5. I'm TERRIFIED that I will show up tomorrow AM and none of our 4 eggs will have made it. The embryologist said at my age (30) half usually make it to the 5 day...if that's true and we end up with two I would be so happy.
If this doesn't work, not sure I will ever do ivf again... this whole process has been 1000 times more stressful than trying to conceive naturally. I really admire all u ladies who have gone thru it more than once!


----------



## beaglemom

Tripledagger3 said:


> My 5 day transfer is tomorrow! I'm so nervous...of my 11 eggs collected only 5 were mature, 4 fertilized. As of yesterday all 4 were 6 to 8 cells and still growing but I know a lot can happen from day 3 to 5. I'm TERRIFIED that I will show up tomorrow AM and none of our 4 eggs will have made it. The embryologist said at my age (30) half usually make it to the 5 day...if that's true and we end up with two I would be so happy.
> If this doesn't work, not sure I will ever do ivf again... this whole process has been 1000 times more stressful than trying to conceive naturally. I really admire all u ladies who have gone thru it more than once!

It seems most of the time the fertilized makes it to the end. In my case I had 14 collected, 7 mature, & 5 fertilize. I did PGS & 2 were normal. I think with your age you have a great shot with all 4 making it & 2 out of the 4 being chromosomally normal. Are you transferring 2?


----------



## beaglemom

Looking at my signature, I may have my terms mixed up...but either way I think you are looking good.


----------



## sars930

LadySosa: Good luck today! This is it, so I hope you had a glass of wine this week. Smart of you to stock up on the meds. 

Terri: Sending you good vibes for the PGS of you overachievers. So, are you thinking you'll know by next Friday? Getting new tires stinks. A few weeks ago husband's car was getting inspected and we knew it needed new tires, brakes and c cracked taillight fixed to pass. It has almost 100K miles and the only thing we've ever done is buy tires so I was resigned to that $700 bill. I sent him to work with my car so he could get cheap gas in Jersey and I got a flat! Added insult to injury for real.

Krissy, looking strong. Good luck on the beta!

Beagle: Glad there's no clot. It was smart to get it checked out but unfortunately I think you're just in the third trimester. The majority of my issues have been leg/foot related. I got scanned for a clot in June that they think was just shin splint pain. If I really overdo it on my feet for a day, I get rewarded with swelling, stiffness and the bottom of my feet hurt to walk on. From what I've read, your body is carrying more weigh than it is used to. It can cause you to change your gait, under pronate and other issues. DH has dealt with plantar and he too swears by his Birkenstocks. Google pregnant, feet hurt and you'll find tons of message board complaints. I got a pedicure Tuesday and it was heavenly. 

I've also been concerned about my weight b/c I measured 1 CM behind one week and I really haven't been gaining weight. Everyone keeps commenting on how not pregnant/ how not 8 months pregnant I look. But my doctor has said to me my weight gain has been responsible and the one doc said some people hide pregnancy better than others. I'm just trying to eat, drink lots of milk and not do any overly strenuous activity. I'm up 17-21 pounds depending on if you go with my pre IVF weight or not. I am eager for my next U/S to see how big they think baby is.

Booger: That just stinks about the poor air quality. I'd be going nutty too. Is your dog getting stir crazy? My brother has a dropcam for his dogs and it is really fun to spy on them. I've been thinking about getting one b/c Fen has been howling a lot lately. Had to tell if it is separation anxiety or what. Good luck with your birthing class. I'm curious to hear what you think.

Good luck trippledagger3! It sounds like you've had a great result so far. It is really nerve wracking and I think everyone feels that way. We ended up having one they told me was a goner at my transfer that made a last minute rally and is now one of our frozen. You just never know.

We don't have anything on the agenda this weekend, which is nice because the next few weekends are pretty packed. I'm going to try to make some nursery progress and get some things I've been vacillating on ordered. I am going to brunch with my best friend for her birthday Saturday morning, so I'm excited for that.


----------



## beaglemom

sars - I was thinking just a pregnant thing which is why I was just going to wait for my appt to tell the dr...but then my friend mentioned clot which I didn't even know my symptoms matched up with until my husband googled it. I am also sitting at 20 lbs. But I went in to my 3rd tri at 20 lbs. I will just see how I measure Wed & ask the dr about my weight gain. Not that I want a ton packed on...I just want a healthy baby. But he moves around a lot which reassures me every day. I should probably wear better shoes, but I need dressy type shoes for work & also didn't want to put a lot of money in them. I still have my maternity massage my husband gave me so I will probably cash that in soon. I am taking a day off for his store's grand opening...so will probably do it that day.

Funny thing...I am trying to get my hospital bag together...trying to find things comfortable to wear & easy to breastfeed but cheap. So last night my husband was like you are 32 weeks...we need that bag read! I said we are 15 min from the hospital & nothing I plan to pack is specific for delivery...we will be fine if I happen to go early. He is too funny. Things are feeling real.


----------



## KrissyB

First beta came back at 66! Pretty good for 3 weeks and 5 days pregnant I think, and MUCH higher than last time (27 at 4 weeks). I go back in on Sunday to check for doubling. FXed!


----------



## booger76

Yay, Krissy!! :happydance: That's great!


----------



## beaglemom

Def a good number for so early. I think my first was 150 & that was 11 days after transfer.


----------



## sars930

Yay Chrissy! That is awesome news!

Beagle: Gosh, I haven't even tackled the hospital bag yet. I did pack up the clothes for the baby that I plan to bring into a packing cube since I washed them already. It is hard to know what clothes I'll want as early October here can be cold or still blazing hot. We've got some time. Crazy tomorrow is 33 weeks! 

Even if I have a surprise early arrival, I can see the hospital from my back window and I hope to labor at home a long time.


----------



## sars930

Well this sucks. Sharing to help those that are blind as a bat like me. I am due for my annual eye exam Oct. 9. 

I called my eye doctor to see if I could come in earlier, pay for the eye exam out of pocket and then just use my eye coverage for new glasses the first day I'm eligible. Turns out I'm too pregnant for them to do an eye exam! Apparently, pregnancy can really mess with your vision and they won't even do an eye exam until I'm at least eight weeks postpartum. 

And I'm on my last pair of contacts. I also really wanted new glasses since mine suck and I figure I'll be wearing them a ton in those first few weeks.


----------



## beaglemom

Wonder how long before no eye exam? I had one done at about 20-24 weeks maybe. They gave me glasses (previously had none) & told me after the baby comes & things settle down I can do a new exam & may not even need glasses. My eyes could be bad from stress or pregnancy...but it started before pregnancy. I only wear them when I watch tv...it's a little blurry & I can't read most smaller print. But at work on the computer I am fine.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-awesome beta!! Do you go back on Monday??

I got my report and two embryos are at early blastocyst stage which is good. One is at cavitation which is a smidge behind but they will check on them again tomorrow and determine if there are enough cells for biopsy. I hope so and I know they freeze at day 6 so really tomorrow is the moment of truth. You guys know I would have transferred those three in a heartbeat so I hope I am not regretting my decision even though I promised I'd get the testing this time. Eek. 

No results until after the draft party tomorrow. I don't want anything bringing me down when I have a fun day with friends planned.


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Krissy congrats! That is a great number- you are preggo! That's a good way to start the weekend.

Wow beagle you are so prepared, already packing your bag!

Booger ugh sorry about the bad air quality. It was really smokey here last weekend but has cleared up now. They are getting the fires under control here too. I hope they get the MT ones under control soon so your air can clear up!

I have two "beautiful" embryos on board! One was hatching out of its shell, like what you described Krissy. The embryologist said that was a good thing. She wrote down the genders and gave it to us in a sealed envelope. I think we'll open it if we get a BFP. :) I'm feeling good about everything, fingers crossed this works!

Tripledagger- good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sars930

It is definitely before seven months, since he said, Oh you're past seven months, she won't do an eye exam. Not sure other than that.


----------



## terripeachy

One pregnant, one Pupo! It's been a great week on our board!! Congrats Lady Sosa.


----------



## Tripledagger3

beaglemom said:


> Tripledagger3 said:
> 
> 
> My 5 day transfer is tomorrow! I'm so nervous...of my 11 eggs collected only 5 were mature, 4 fertilized. As of yesterday all 4 were 6 to 8 cells and still growing but I know a lot can happen from day 3 to 5. I'm TERRIFIED that I will show up tomorrow AM and none of our 4 eggs will have made it. The embryologist said at my age (30) half usually make it to the 5 day...if that's true and we end up with two I would be so happy.
> If this doesn't work, not sure I will ever do ivf again... this whole process has been 1000 times more stressful than trying to conceive naturally. I really admire all u ladies who have gone thru it more than once!
> 
> It seems most of the time the fertilized makes it to the end. In my case I had 14 collected, 7 mature, & 5 fertilize. I did PGS & 2 were normal. I think with your age you have a great shot with all 4 making it & 2 out of the 4 being chromosomally normal. Are you transferring 2?Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, that definitely would be amazing if most make it to day 5! We would be so happy if we get 2 or 3 even. We are transferring one fresh, and freezing any leftovers. We debated long and hard over doing one or 2 this transfer, so we decided to try first with one and pray pray pray that it works! If we end up with 3 or more tomorrow and this single transfer doesn't work, then next transfer we will do 2 :thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Lady I am predicting you will be our first set of twins!


----------



## Ttc 143

Hi all...

Yesterday night I started lupron and I need to discontinue birth control 4 days after that. I had a question in my mind " how many days I need to take lupron??" 

Actually I didn't ask at the time and my nurse forgot to said that.....I'm concerned about this because the lupron which I received is only 2.8 ml. They asked me to take 10 units daily. If I need to continue for many days I need to get a refill of it By ordering through pharmacy.just I'm asking for information.

Thank you all for your support.sticky baby dust to all of you.


----------



## KrissyB

Ttc - I am not sure exactly what size container I had but I had the same concerns with lupron. If you have the same protocol I did, you'll only be on 10 units for a week or two then be on 5 units for a while longer. If you are concerned though just ask your nurse at your next appt and make sure the pharmacy sent the right amount to get you through the cycle. 
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Ttc 143

Hi krissy,thank you. I talked to my nurse,she told me exactly what you have told.....

I definitely need to order lupron from my pharmacy. As this is weekend I need to order it on Mondays.

Can you tell me the next steps,because I have no idea about them.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, we had one embryo able to be biopsies and it was the best quality. 1AA rating. I'm a little disappointed that only one made it this far, but again that's probably why I haven't really gotten pregnant yet. So now we will just have o wait for the chromosomal testing results. I know, I just need one, but it sure would have been nice to have two or three make it.


----------



## Tripledagger3

Hi all! So had my transfer yesterday! We transferred one of 2 AA grade embryos! We froze the second one. Our other two were slower growing.. one is fragmented and probably won't make it to freeze, the other is being grown until today (day 6) and if it makes it to this morning then it will be frozen too. We're definitely pleased we had at least one perfect 5 day blast left over to freeze. It was so cool getting the picture of the one we transfered...so amazing!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone, 

Just checking in to say hello! 

Lady, congrats on being pupo! Really rooting for you and got a great feeling for you this time, maybe beagle is right, first twins of the thread!! Exciting! 

Hi dagger, congrats to you on being pupo too! 

Terri, wow what a great quality blast, that's fab news! When will you get the results of the genetic testing? I've no idea what they do, do they test it, freeze it and assuming its ok you transfer it next cycle? Whichever way I hope the embyro is your rainbow baby! 

Krissy big congrats on your bfp!!! How are you feeling so far? 

I haven't read very far back but hello to everyone else!! Hope all the preggos are feeling ok and new mummy's getting on ok. 

Afm, my ivf was converted to an iui this cycle as 2 follicles grew dominate and the smaller follies never grew. I don't think long protocol suited me so assuming iui doesn't work we start antagonist protocol again in 2 weeks when af arrives! Had the iui yesterday, should have ovulated last night and dtd last night. 

Xx


----------



## sars930

Terri, at least you have one great embie for testing! Congrats. I know it is disappointing to not have a backup but it only takes one!! Sending you lots of good vibes this one comes back awesome.

Tripledagger3: That's great news. Congrats. It was a really special moment when we finally got to the transfer and saw the photo. I definitely cried.

Mrs W; Good to hear from you! Sorry the last IVF cycle didn't work but maybe this is your lucky month!

I finally found a prenatal yoga class around me, so I'm headed there soon to see how inflexible I've become over the past 8 months.


----------



## beaglemom

With pgs they take a sample to treat and then freeze. They don't send off the entire embryo. 

Terri good luck to you. I know it's hard to see the numbers go down. But you def still have a shot.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- happy dance for the strong little embie! Sorry its just the one but keep your ever positive outlook girl!! Moni is probably holding her one and only right now; ) i have everything crossed for you!xoxo


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - You do just need one, and that is an AWESOME rating. FXed and tons of [-o&lt; for you for great PGS results.

Triple - Congrats on Pupo! When do you get your beta and/or start POAS?

Mrs - I had a REALLY symptomy day yesterday. Tons of bloating and crmaping. The bloating went down today, but still getting occassional cramps and my boobs have been SUPER sore. Sorry you had to switch to IUI but FXed this does it for you and you don't even have to bother with the IVF :D

Sars - Oooh! Let us know how the prenatal yoga goes! It's something I'm definitely interested in checking out if/when things work out for us.

AFM - Beta today was 125 :D Not precisely a full double from 66, but VERY close, and at these levels it can take up to 72 hrs to double. So I should be RIGHT on track :D Now I'll accept be pregnant, cautiously. I'll definitely feel better once I make it to the end of this week.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Krissy! Symptoms are hopefully a good thing. Keep positive xx

I did pregnancy Pilates all the way through with my DD and loved it! It was funny though, my first time at 14 weeks or so I was like hmmm it's a bit easy and very slow, I can't see it will be doing much. At 39 weeks pregnant I finally got it as I huffed and puffed away on my mat, using all the effort I had just to turn over haha!! It's great so if you get the chance to do yoga or Pilates for pregnancy I'd highly recommend it! 

Hope everyone having a great weekend. It's a bank holiday in the uk so day off for everyone woo hoo!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsW-Sorry to hear that your IVF turned to IUI, but don't give up hope yet. Tons of people get pregnant with IUIs. fxfx

Krissy-Things are sounding good. Do you go back again at the end of the week?

TripleDagger-Hope it works out for you this time around! fxfx. 

AFM-Just being patient over here. Not sure when I'll get the results back, but AF is right around the corner. I'm feeling crampy and yucky.


----------



## KrissyB

Terri - I actually go back again tomorrow. Which is a blessing and a curse lol


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...hope all is well. I went to the fundraiser for the beagle rescue yesterday...and after that I relly do think I am done with weekend activities this pregnancy. It was 85 & the sun wasn't out. But I got so hot. My husband had to wait in this long line at the food truck for water. I was about to text him to tell the people in front he just wanted water & to cut. I thought for sure I would pass out. But it was nice to see all my rescue friends. But no more for me. We went to the outlets & I found the perfect robe for the hospital. I ordered my bag from Amazon which should be here Wed. So I hope to start washing the last of the clothes & blankets I have, pack my bag, & install the car seat. I cannot believe it...only 7 weeks to go.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies. :flower:

*Beagle* - Sounds like you are ready to take it easy from here on out - nothing wrong with that! You sound like you're pretty much ready for DC to make his appearance so why not relax?? I can't believe you're only 7 weeks away.

*Krissy* - Congrats on the second beta. You're so close to double I can't see what difference a few numbers can make. Hope tomorrow's number is right where it should be. :thumbup:

*Terri* - Well, now we all wait for your results. I hope they come sooner rather than later. I can hardly stand it! :haha:

*MrsW* - I'm sorry your cycle had to be converted to an IUI. But you never know, maybe this cycle will be the lucky one and you won't have to worry about IVF again at all!

*jkb* - Wow! Only about 3 weeks to go for you. Are you ready??? :winkwink:

*sars* - Hope you enjoyed your prenatal yoga class. I'm not a yoga person but I may be regretting that decision here soon. I am so inflexible right now and could certainly use some relaxation strategies/breathing tips. And that's interesting about your eye doctor. I had not heard that before - about not being able to go after a certain point in pregnancy. I hope you can get by for a little while longer with your current prescription. These babies really do take a lot out of us.

*tripledagger* - Congrats on your transfer. That's awesome! :happydance: Now the wait.......

Lady - Woohoo!!! Two on board, huh??? Oh boy. I can't wait for your results. So happy for you.

:hi: to everyone else out there!

Well, my weekend was pretty good. The birthing class on Saturday was very informative so I'm glad we went. It was great that DH went so now he has a better idea what to expect too. It didn't really change my mind about anything other than those intrathecal shots I had mentioned - she basically said they are waste of time and she doesn't recommend them for first time moms as they don't last very long anyway. So it seems like I'll try to stay natural as long as possible and then go with an epidural if I want it. Hard to say what's going to happen, you know? After the class we made one of our whirlwind trips to Costco. That place is always a zoo.

Yesterday, I got all the tomatoes canned. The plums aren't quite ripe yet so I guess i'll be dealing with them this weekend. I did a ton of laundry, some more organizing of the nursery and general house chores. I made the mistake of going barefoot almost all day and man, my feet were about as sore as they have ever been by the end of the day! DH made great progress on the crib so that should be done by next weekend maybe.

Good news! We had a storm blow through and we have clear skies for the first time in 2 weeks. :wohoo: I got to go for a walk this morning and it has made my whole day better. My dog was happy too!

Oh, and I had a Dr's appointment this morning. Everything is right on track. My appointments move to every 2 weeks now until the beginning of Oct, then we go weekly. Time is flying! 

Wow - that was long. Sorry! Must be the cinnamon roll I just ate kicking in.........I'm in such a good mood today that I don't even feel bad about it being the size of my head. :haha:


----------



## sars930

Krissy: Congrats another great beta. Good luck tomorrow. I remember how nerve wracking those visits were. Things are sounding very positive for you. I really enjoyed the yoga class. It felt awesome to stretch like that. I impressed myself that I was still able to do some one-legged poses.

Mrs. W. It is funny you said that because I went to prenantal yoga early on and found it way too easy. Was definitely a different story at 33 weeks.

Terri: Hang in there. Hopefully, you'll get some really good news soon. I'm really pumped for you.

Beagle: You're so ready, why not relax? Our next few weekends are jam packed and I'm a bit stressed given how much I feel like I still need to do around the house. We've got several projects under way that I want done before baby arrives.

Booger: I'm glad the birthing class went well. It was definitely an eye opening experience for the husband. We have so many tomatoes between the garden and the CSA we're thinking at trying our hand at canning them. Wahoo for clear skies.

We had a good weekend but it flew by and I wish I had more time to knock out some more stuff. I finally figured out the best way to set up the nursery, picked out a book shelf and ordered art, an ottoman and some other odds and ends. 

We put the mattress in the crib, which made things feel real. I'm a little nervous about whether the fit it tight enough. The mattress is bigger than the minimum recommended by the manufacturer and I can't really fit two fingers in there.

I have an appointment to get the car seat installed Wednesday at the city health bureau.

We went to see the Counting Crows last night. They put on an awesome show but it was standing room only so my feet were killing me after four hours standing. The tickets were free through work, so can't really complain.


----------



## Amy1976

Sars - I would just go to a different eye Dr. and tell them you're only 5 or 6 months lol. Just temporarily until you have time after the baby comes to go back to your usual Dr. You never know how long that will be. 

LadySosa - Congrats on being PUPO. So excited for you!! When is your official test date? Do you plan on testing early? Hee hee!!

Terri - Fingers crossed for your one fabulous embryo. I have a feeling this is going to be the one though :) You shouldn't regret or second guess your decision. I know this way makes each step even more stressful, but it's so much better knowing rather than getting pregnant and miscarrying. We've both been there and I'd do anything to avoid having to go through that again. :hugs: So when your AF arrives are they just going to start straight away to prepare you for a frozen transfer? You mentioned something before about not having to take the BCP. 

Tripledagger3 - Congrats on being PUPO!!

MrsW - I'm sorry your IVF cycle got cancelled but I'm glad that it didn't go completely to waste and you were able to do an IUI instead. 

Krissy - Congrats on the great betas! So happy for you!!

Booger - I'm SO glad the air finally cleared up for you!! That must have been awful.

AFM - Well my doggy Mya is sick. I took her to the vet last week because she was having diarrhea and wasn't eating normally. So they ran the usual tests for worms/parasites/giardia etc... which were all negative. So the vet said it was probably just an intestinal virus and gave me antibiotics. She told me to come back if she wasn't better when I finished the antibiotics and that they'd have to do further tests (x-rays, etc) to check for an obstruction. So today is the last day of antibiotics. Her diarrhea got a little better but I think that's because (according to the vet) the antibiotic is also an anti-diarrhea medication. But she's still barely eating. I've been making her just plain chicken breasts and normally she'd scarf that down but now she leaves it there or eats a little, walks away, comes back later. So out of character for her. She also will just set down her favorite treats, which she never does either. She isn't lethargic or throwing up which the vet told me to watch for because that would definitely point towards an obstruction. So now I'm just worried and don't know what to think. If she was only a few years old I'd wouldn't be as worried, but she's 9, so as she gets older each year, when stuff like this happens, I get more and more nervous. So off to the vet tomorrow we go.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - so sorry about your pup. You know I went through something similar. But my vets thought the upset stomach was linked to the pain in his back. Hopefully they can get it cleared up. Also with that your dog could be dehydrated. You may want to ask about trying to give her some fluids at the vet. That really helped my dog. I truly believed he was just in such a bad state, he just didn't feel like eating. So maybe like my dog fluids will make yours feel better & you can start getting some food in her. I feel like with dogs the main thing is making them feel better & other things will fall in place. Also mine got this anti-diarrhea med that solidified his stool. That really helped in slowing down the diarrhea. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-So happy that you got to go walking finally. Yay!! Hopefully the skies will stay clear.

Amy-Aw...so sorry about your dog too. 9 isn't that old unless your dog is really big, but for a medium sized dog, 9 is middle aged, so hopefully this is just a bug and not anything more serious. Oh, the nurse said if people were against BCP for religious reasons, they could skip it, but I'll be on it for a few weeks or so, but we'll time it so that my transfer is either before my trip to Seattle or afterwards (it's the end of this month). So...we'll just see what happens.

Hi to everyone else. Not feeling so chatty today. I'm worn down.


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - Aww best of luck with your pup today! How's the weather been by you? I know sometimes in bad heat my older dog (11) loses a bit of his appetite. Plus antibiotics definitely put my stomach off, so maybe she's just not fully recovered yet but on her way there. Best wishes!

AFM - Got my second beta result early today. 270! A bit over double my last beta and even more than makes up for the (slightly) less than double last time! Feeling more and more excited! The nurse who called with the results nearly gave me a heart attack though. She sounded very reserved when she spoke and I was sure it was going to be bad news. When I pointed out her tone she perked up a bit lol. Looks like I'm going in for betas every other day until we hit 2k, but hopefully that's just a few tests away.


----------



## booger76

Krissy - That's great news! :happydance: 

Terri - It's okay to be not so chatty. I think we all get that way - worn down. But you can't stay that way for too long - we need our peachy around here.

Beagle - I forgot to respond to a comment you made the other day about watching too much Criminal Minds. I had seen it a few times in the past but just started watching it from the beginning on Netflix. This morning when I was heading out for my walk there was someone I had never seen before walking around the neighborhood all strangely. I was like "I should alter my normal walking route in case they are used to my pattern" Think I might need to back off on the creepy shows!

Amy - I'm sorry little Mya isn't feeling so well. :cry: When my dog gets like that the vet always recommends boiling ground beef (which is gross sounding) and mixing it with white rice. Hopefully, she's feeling better soon.

Sars - If you don't feeling like canning your tomatoes, you can always freeze them (if you have the storage space). When I'm feeling like I don't have time to can, I just freeze them whole (I don't even peel them) and then try to use them up within 6 months or so. I use them in chili and spaghetti sauce, etc. I thaw them out and put them in the blender and they work just fine. I love home grown tomatoes so it's nice to have them in the winter. Your mattress sounds like it fits perfect - especially if you can't get the two fingers in there. I have one of our bases for the infant seat installed but I need to get it inspected to see if I did it right! All these little details.......

:hi: to everyone else!

I just came back from getting my hair cut - first time since January! I just got a trim since it's finally long enough to pull back into a ponytail. It was nice to get a little pampering though. I had my eyebrows waxed too. They were out of control - was starting to look like an old man.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sars - it's a good plan to keep an open mind about birthing plan, you just have no idea how you'll feel until the time. I had a documented plan, haha, totally ignored that once labour started! 

Terri, sorry you're feeling worn down. Sending hugs xx

Krissy - woo hoo, great news!! 

Amy, sorry to hear about your dog :( so hard when pets are ill and can't tell us what's wrong. I hope he's better very soon. 

Booger, made me giggle about the eyebrows!!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - next Wed I plan to do just the same...hair cut, maternity massage my husband got for mothers day, & maybe a pedicure. I do not usually like them but my feet ache. I plan to do a drastic cut...I just can't find the right pic. Oddly enough, I saw it first on an episode of Criminal Minds. So I need to find a good pic so I can explain it. I am just so tired of blow drying my hair! I get so overheated in the mornings. I also may add some color...blond highlights...I know summer is ending, but whatever. I work at a bank, so sometimes I get paranoid if a car pulls in the neighborhood behind me. I am so relieved when they tur down a different street. I get that Criminal Minds paranoia a lot. Doesn't help that I watch all those shows like CSI & Law & Order.

I am so uncomfortable. I am about to leave to get yogurt or something. Work has not been busy this week so the longer I am in the chair the worse I feel. And I have had 2 nights of literally tossing & turning & not a full nights rest. It is seriously getting harder & harder to get up in the mornings. I am so looking forward to Monday's holiday.


----------



## sars930

I guess it is the day for haircuts because I got a trim today too! It looks so much better. And I have one last cut scheduled Oct. 9. Here's hoping I make it there.

Amy: I cracked up at your suggestion to see another doctor. That could probably work but then I'd end up with glasses that might not work post pregnancy. So, I gotta just suck it up I think. Sorry to hear about Mya. I get so nervous every time my pup gets sick. I hope she starts feeling better.

Terri: We all need a break some times. Hope you can rejuvenate and recharge.

Krissy: Fantastic news!! That's a bit nerve wracking to keep going back and going back. But hopefully you're over 2,000 in no time.

Booger: We did freeze some tomatoes last year but I feel like DH would be more likely to remember them if they're canned. He does all our shopping and cooking and he can be spacey on what is in the freezer. I picked a massive bowl of tomatoes last night from the garden. Between that and our CSA, we're up to our ears. But it is really my favorite time of year. So, no complaints. I cracked up at your eyebrows comment. Mine have definitely been growing way more than usual.

I've seen almost every episode of Law and Order SVU and I had to stop watching it when I moved into a city apartment with a fire escape. I couldn't sleep at night worrying about someone climbing in the window. Now, I'm tempted to binge Criminal Minds.

Beagle, Your day of pampering sounds perfect. My pedicure last week was heavenly on my sore feet. I have to schedule my prenatal massage too. I've been trying to hold off until I'm supremely uncomfortable. Have you tried putting your feet up on a box or something during work? I find that helps me.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!

Krissy- woohoo!!!!! So happy for you! That is such uplifting news- congrats.

Amy- I'm sorry about your pup being sick. That is no bueno. I know how stressful it is to worry about your fur baby not feeling well and not knowing what it is exactly. Prayers for your girl and I hope the vet finds the cause of her lack of appetite really soon.

Terri- yay for one embryo making it! Sorry it's not more but at least you've got the one. This could be it.

AFM, just chilling. Nothing crazy to report. Feeling really tired lately but that's how I felt the last couple times, so doesn't mean anything. I am so trying to stay positive but I can't help but have these negative thoughts running through my head - "I feel no symptoms so I must not be preggo..." Or thinking about what we'll do if/when we get the BFN. Trying so hard to stay positive but it's hard. Dreading testing...so I may not test at home and may wait till the beta...ugh I dunno. The anticipation may just be too much for me to handle and I may break down and test. Just so sick of seeing the negative result.....


----------



## beaglemom

sars930 said:


> I guess it is the day for haircuts because I got a trim today too! It looks so much better. And I have one last cut scheduled Oct. 9. Here's hoping I make it there.
> 
> Amy: I cracked up at your suggestion to see another doctor. That could probably work but then I'd end up with glasses that might not work post pregnancy. So, I gotta just suck it up I think. Sorry to hear about Mya. I get so nervous every time my pup gets sick. I hope she starts feeling better.
> 
> Terri: We all need a break some times. Hope you can rejuvenate and recharge.
> 
> Krissy: Fantastic news!! That's a bit nerve wracking to keep going back and going back. But hopefully you're over 2,000 in no time.
> 
> Booger: We did freeze some tomatoes last year but I feel like DH would be more likely to remember them if they're canned. He does all our shopping and cooking and he can be spacey on what is in the freezer. I picked a massive bowl of tomatoes last night from the garden. Between that and our CSA, we're up to our ears. But it is really my favorite time of year. So, no complaints. I cracked up at your eyebrows comment. Mine have definitely been growing way more than usual.
> 
> I've seen almost every episode of Law and Order SVU and I had to stop watching it when I moved into a city apartment with a fire escape. I couldn't sleep at night worrying about someone climbing in the window. Now, I'm tempted to binge Criminal Minds.
> 
> Beagle, Your day of pampering sounds perfect. My pedicure last week was heavenly on my sore feet. I have to schedule my prenatal massage too. I've been trying to hold off until I'm supremely uncomfortable. Have you tried putting your feet up on a box or something during work? I find that helps me.

My entire desk just feels uncomfortable. I'm about to take a bath so maybe I will sleep better after that.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

Beagle - I hope you felt better after your bath. I can get pretty uncomfortable at work too. Well, I should say that my middle back starts hurting if I sit for too long. I am lucky though because I have this thing called a Varidesk that sits on top of my regular desk that I can raise and lower at will. This allows me to stand when I want and sit when I want. I'm constantly adjusting it but it's a lifesaver right now. I honestly feel better standing all day rather than sitting - provided I wear the right shoes!! The end is near - hang in there! 

Lady - I was wondering how you are feeling. I won't encourage you to test early. I know you've done this before but I will advise to not read into any symptom spotting. It's easy for our minds to trick us and really, because of all the medications we take for FETs, it's probably impossible to know what is real and what is happening because of the medication. So, try to chill and just relax until beta day. Which is oh-so-impossible! Don't feel bad if you test early, either. I totally thought I would make it until beta day but I caved. We're all here to support you! :hugs:

Sars - Yeah, we are overwhelmed with tomatoes and peppers right now too. But I'm not complaining. My eyebrows have a tendency to get really long so that's why I think I look like an old man if I don't keep up with plucking them. They look better (for now)! 

MrsW - How are you feeling? How many days past your IUI are you now?

Terri - Feeling any better today?

Krissy - Keep reporting in on your betas as they happen!

:hi: to all the other ladies out there.

The county fair starts today! I am going to go with my friend and her 4-yr old daughter on Friday. I can't wait. I love going to the animal barns and looking at the bunnies and goats and baby pigs. Not to mention all the fair food. Not sure if we'll hit up the rodeo but they can be pretty entertaining to watch too.


----------



## beaglemom

We have a fait in town starting soon too. Sadly I am going to miss the state fair. Too far of a drive for an almost 9 month pregnant woman. I have never gone to the local one but I am sure it is fun. Honestly all we do is eat.

I slept much better last night but I did wake up once & it was so hard turning over. I could tell my arm was asleep so I had to move. My husband woke up because he heard me moaning. Seems every move I make, I am making some kind of animal noise! I woke up at 4:30 with my dog. My husband took him out but I was awake. Then went back to sleep at about 5:30 which is the worst! But no shampoo today...I think from now on I will be washing my hair every other day to save myself the hairdrying so often.

Last night all I dreamed about was being at this seafood buffet eating piles & piles of shrimp. So I woke up dying to go to Myrtle Beach for a seafood buffet. Not sure I will make it though. It is 2 hours away which makes my husband nervous.

My hospital bag should be coming today which I am so excited about...sounds weird but I am. My friend will be home this weekend so I hope to just relax some at home with her & maybe get through some baby room organizing.

Dr appt in an hour.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies..I'm feeling fine today. I went out to eat last night with my bestie and our other friend, and we had a fun time. The restaurant wasn't the best, and I just wrote a critique/how to improve/complaint letter to them, but it was still fun hanging with them and chit chatting for hours. hee hee. It was a lot cheaper than I expected too, so we had coffee, dessert, appetizers, entrees for a reasonable price. Yay!! Oh, and most importantly, free parking.

LadySosa-I agree with booger. Don't test early. If something out of the ordinary happens, I say go for it. Otherwise, I say wait for the surprise.

booger-Funny about your eyebrows. My sister gets long eyebrows and she doesn't even pluck them. Sometimes it's hard to look at her. HA!!HA!! Or, I just scream 'can you please go get your eyebrows done?!' Her husband doesn't care or notice, and she doesn't have a lot of gfs to tell her about herself so they are usually in disrepair. HA!

beagle-I think you'd be ok going to Myrtle for some shrimp. I think you're at least 6 weeks away. Do you have an impression that DC is coming sooner? Go get that shrimp and eat some for me since I'm allergic! So good..Hope you can find a way to be more comfortable at work for the next few weeks. How is your foot/ankle?

Our state fair is in town until Labor Day, but I haven't been in years. They always have really good silver queen corn and fair foods, and people watching is a must. I just haven't been willing to drive near my work on weekends.


----------



## beaglemom

Well this weekend is rough because my hsuband's store opens on Wed. So he works Sat & family night on Sun & he is not off for Labor Day. I think if I went this weekend it would be fine, but each coming weekend just gets closer & closer. Wonder if he would care if I called my mom to go. Last weekend I swore off all activities. Now I am already trying to find things to do.

My leg/ankle feels better but it still looks swollen. I am sure it is from not drinking as much water. So I bought another 50 oz bottle to use. I was drinking fairly well when I had that to measure by.

So not sure what to think of my dr appt. I had some glucose in my urine...but they say probably from my large breakfast. I ate 2 breakfast sandwhiches & a V8 splash. Trying to make that baby grow! Then she measured me & I am now 2 weeks behind. She said plus/minus 2 weeks is fine...any more & they would be worried. My weight has caught up to my highest point, so hopefully he will catch up. But you also never know how he is positioned. Also my husband siad what they did didn't look very official. They just use a tape measure on my belly. My husband said it doesn't look like an exact science.

So I am sure all is well, but I get nervous. He moves just fine & stays pretty active. So I will try not to over think it. Of course having said that, later today I will probably be googling.

Terri - glad you had a nice night out & feel better today!

Lady - as far as testing, I just think do what feels right. I always knew I wouldn't be able to wait...but some feel better that way. Some test the day off to take of the anxiety. You know you best...do what's best for you. But I think this is the one (or two!) for you!


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies, 

I had a check up this am. They did a NST and confirmed i am having contractions. They have been pretty active for almost 2 weeks now. They are getting more consistent...so we will see. Im scheduled for a c section on the 21st. My B/P do fine with my meds but the meds have been wearing off in the mid afternoon so the dr mentioned maybe moving the section up a week. If she doesnt come sooner. Also i have to go back tomorrow for a US due to lack of weight gain. I'm up 16 lbs but the past month has not budged. I have been having frequent milkshakes trying to gain. But we will know her sizing a little better after tomorrow. 

Lady-thinking of you! Cant wait for your BFP, but i agree-you should test when its right for you. You will know when the time is right. 

Krissy- so happy to read your report! Congrats!!

Terri- glad you had a fun night with friends. We can all understand the worn down feeling. Sometimes we just need that down time to recoup. Hugs*

Booger- have fun at the fair!! I love them. Cant wait to see the crib!

Beagle- i say go for it! A day trip to the beach would be fun and relaxing :)


----------



## terripeachy

jkb-How exciting!! Did you want a c-section? I didn't know the plan. Are your contractions painful or just surprising. I can't believe your little girl may be here in less than two weeks. It's crunch time!! :thumbup:


----------



## jkb11

terripeachy said:


> jkb-How exciting!! Did you want a c-section? I didn't know the plan. Are your contractions painful or just surprising. I can't believe your little girl may be here in less than two weeks. It's crunch time!! :thumbup:

I'm very ready for her:) its been a 7 year wait, so I am very happy to have her coming and so thankful i have made it this far in the pregnancy. I feel guilty if she is too small, i just pray she has gotten all the nutrients she needs. My son was an emergency c section because the cord was wrapped around his neck and his heart rate would not come up. Since i have only had him and hes so old they are giving me the option to vbac.... which i would love avoiding the surgery but i also have a large dermoid on my left ovary that needs to be removed so the plan is to go with the flow. If i get to the 21st and she hasnt came then we will go ahead with the section, if the contractions continue early then i may attempt vbac, i just dont want her in any distress. I do not want to be given pitocin or go past my due date because, that in conjunction with my high blood pressure increases the risk of uterine rupture if you previously had a section. Im trying not to have a solid plan because, i know they change:dohh: i just want her out safe and sound. 
They arent painful but are definitely noticeable. Last night i was thinking about going to get checked because they hung around for quite a while but, i had been on my feet running all day at work so once i laid down and hydrated they lessened. Dr did say I'm not dilated at all and evidently my lady part isnt shaped the best for a vaginal birth. Haha! But she said you never know for sure until its time.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Terri your sisters brows sound amazing haha!!! 

Jkb not long to go now then!! How exciting! It must be exhausting with constant contractions. 

Lady - how's the tww treating you? Hope you're managing to stay relaxed, when's your otd? 

Beagle - I think you're right, the tape measure isn't an exact science, just gives them an idea and if its too off what they expect they send you for a scan. I think you grow a cm a week. So you're 2 cm off. So often I hear this and baby is fine, just in an odd position etc. I agree with the others, go for your trip,to get shrimp!! I stayed close to home nearing my dd due date and never made any plans for after the date as I assumed she would be here. She was 16 days late in the end and every day felt like a hundred years!! I'd keep active while you can.

Booger enjoy the fair!! I love stuff like that too. 

On my way to my in laws for a few days relaxation with hubby and dd, can't wait!! Got a book, nail polishes and plan on eating lots and chilling!!


----------



## terripeachy

The nurse called and said the results would take two weeks! I guess I'm going to be with Amy for an October transfer. Booo. Hopefully it'll be early October. I can take shots while on vacation. :shrug:


----------



## Amy1976

Ok so the update on my pup...

Long story short is Beaglemom should be a vet :)

So I took her back into the vet yesterday and they re-ran the fecal tests, did a full panel of blood work, and did an abdominal x-ray. The x-ray showed a lot of gas in the intestines and digestive track but no blockage. But the blood work showed that her kidney levels were really elevated so she was really dehydrated. So now the vet doesn't know if she's having problems with her kidney function or she's just dehydrated from the diarrhea. So they do a urinalysis, which came back all normal. So she then decides that she wants to send me down to a specialist/24 hour facility. She recommends they do an ultrasound (my clinic doesn't have an ultra sound machine) to make sure that it is only gas that they're seeing on the x-ray, as well as check the kidneys. She also wants them to give her IV fluids. So I take her down there, they go over all the records that were sent over and agree with my vet's recommendations. So they admit her overnight (that was the hardest part for me) so they can do the IV fluids overnight. So they did the ultrasound this morning, which was also all clear except for the gas still, but the kidneys looked normal. They re-tested her kidney levels again after the night of fluids and they had returned to normal which shows that the elevated levels were caused by dehydration. They said after the fluids she was doing great, acting happy and alert, and ate really well for them. So basically the diarrhea made her really dehydrated, and being dehydrated made her act a little mopey and not want to eat. So they are waiting for her to poop and then I can go pick her up and she just has to continue with her medication for another 5 days. So $1,600.00 later :dohh: she was just really dehydrated and needed IV fluids, just like Beaglemom said lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-oh I'm so glad your dog is ok after some fluids. $1600 is a lot, but we love our pups! I hope she comes home soon.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - glad your pup is ok. I really just felt my dog needed fluids & the vet listened. I know my dog...he drinks tons & wasn't drinking much at all if any. Plus like I said, when they don't feel good their condition just gets worse & they don't feel like doing anything. Not like people where we know we have to force ourselves to eat or drink if we need it. $1600 is a lot but I bet it feels good to have it all checked out. After large vet bills I call my pup an asshole & kiss him :) ...after I know he is ok.

So my husband came up with a great solution. He needs to get some things tonight after work & I have a Red Lobster coupon. Not quite a beach buffet, but I can get my shrimp fix! But I may still go to MB. The only thing really stopping me is I know it will wipe me out & I will regret it when I have to go back to work feeling like I got no rest over the weekend.

Terri - sorry so long on the results. But we have 2 Oct due dates...one for you & one for Amy :)


----------



## jkb11

Thanks mrs w! The contractions were exhausting last night but otherwise havent been bad. Its kinda crazy how long yhey can happen for without things progressing. 

Terri- 2 weeks! Ughh! Sorry hun. I say make some fun plans, get that moyorcycle ride in and i hope it passes fast for you. Its so cruel to make you wait 2 weeks :( 

My husband is a huge gamecock fan and their first game of the season starts tomorrow evening. At the dr everytime a contraction would happen he would literally hold his breath. Hes terrified shes gonna come tomorrow and he will miss the game! I would secretively love it;) if i were a week further:) i seriously become a widow during football season!


----------



## terripeachy

Jkb-my hubs went to Va. Tech and their game is Monday night at 8 against Ohio state! He's going to a friends house to watch and invited me. I'm like a) I don't care about college football and b) it's a weeknight! But, we're childless, so I'm going to go and have a fun time and stay up late. I can rest at work! Hee hee. I just hope va. tech wins because my hubs gets so obnoxious when they are losing/lose. 

Beagle-yay for red lobster!! You're right about the two Oct. due dates so I need to relax. Hee hee.


----------



## jkb11

Hope you have a great time terri! Love it, that you will rest at work!! And yes these guys take it so personal when their teams lose!


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - so glad to hear about your dog! My DH and I once went on a cruise and put the dogs in a kennel. Came back and one dog had horrific diarrhea with blood in it! We rushed him to the Vet ER hours that night.... over a thousand dollars later we were told we should feed him rice (they called it "Stress related colitis") and he'd be fine. LOL The things we do for our fuzzy loved ones.

Terri - Enjoy the game and the night out! It's definitely good to enjoy the little things and let loose :) 

AFM - Still waiting on today's beta. I have a... :blush: delicate question for you ladies. Did any of you have pelvic rest after a transfer/FET? And how long were you on it. Two weeks for us is a bit of a long time... and we're both getting a bit restless lol


----------



## sars930

Amy: Glad your pup is OK. The huge vet bill is such a double-edged sword. Because you're so relieved it isn't anything serious but pissed you spent all that money and it was a simple thing.

JKB: How exciting. This little lady is finally going to make her appearance. She's certainly kept you on your toes. It sounds like you've got a great mindset going into delivery. You know all your options and what you'd hope to avoid. Are you settled on a name? My husband has joined three fantasy leagues this fall to keep him occupied. I love football, so I don't really mind. My BIL is a rabid Browns fan, God help him, and my SIL's water broke during a game.

Beagle: I also had an appointment where I had a bit of sugar in my urine and I measured 1 CM behind. A bit nerve wracking after all those normal appointments but the next one everything was fine. I'm not sure if you see the same doctor every time, but I've noticed every one in my practice is a tad different. They also said since I'd recently had an U/S that's more accurate. I wouldn't worry. Do you have a 34 week U/S scheduled? We go in Tuesday and see if baby is still breech, how big etc. Excited to see the little bugger. I say go to Myrtle and get your shrimp. You've got weeks to go.

Terri: That stinks about having to wait 2 weeks for the results. I was hoping you'd get them today or tomorrow. I think Beagle is right, this is all so you and Amy's BFP match up with the arrival of our babies. I'm happy to hear you're in better spirits.

Lady: Hope you're hanging in there. You have to do what feels right in your heart and makes you feel best. You'll know.

Today feels like a Friday. Hate that. Saturday is our six year wedding anniversary. We're going out to dinner Friday night to my favorite restaurant to celebrate. They make the most amazing cocktails, so I'm looking forward to some stellar mocktails.


----------



## beaglemom

A lot happening today...I will update briefly.

Sars - no u/s scheduled for me. Pretty much most cases are an initial & then anatomy scan. Otherwise none unless special circumstances. So trying to relax about it all. 2 weeks until another appt.

Krissy - my husband & I are not so active in the bedroom. So for us, it was easy to take a break. Also I was a little nervous, so I wanted to stay clear until 12 weeks. But I don't remember being told I had to refrain. Right now we are both sort of stressed...so I am trying to get a session in for us...but very hard since I am much bigger now & both of us so tired. But I think it would help my husband a lot to relieve some tension.

My work load is in the process of being deligated out for my leave. So trying to get that sorted. Not easy to do between 3 women. But whatever...the place can fall apart for all I care. Trying to get some things finished today & so ready for my 3 day weekend.

I don't know about MB because just being so tired. But I may just see what my mom thinks. I told my husband & he actually would feel better if I went. He says he feels bad I am at home alone so much with his schedule. I said not to feel bad...it feels great relaxing at home these days.


----------



## terripeachy

Krissy-My place said you can have sex one week after transfer, but all during stims and stuff, we had to have protected sex. They said they didn't want any poor quality sperm half fertilizing eggs when you're paying good money to choose the best. So..by now I would think you'd be fine. Two weeks after transfer seems like a long time.

sars-Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## sars930

My health network treats IVF as a high-risk pregnancy, so I've had lots of U/S. I don't really mind getting to see the baby extra. =)

Krissy, good luck on the beta. After my transfer, my RE said to wait a bit for my ovaries to go down. They got a bit over stimulated. I think it was a week. Otherwise, she said it was fine as long as there was no bleeding or pain.


----------



## KrissyB

So.... I'm excited, confused, nervous, and overwhelmed all at the same time.
My betas JUMPED to 814. 
Which means I'm doing so well that I don't need more blood work.... and it means the next time I go in is for an ultrasound on 9/15 (my birthday )). That seems so far away... I'm anxious letting things go that long, which I know is silly... 
LOL Just so much going on in my head right now. I was hoping for maybe 550, but I was also hoping for a first ultrasound sometime next week.

More good news is that I am officially off pelvic rest lol and all other non-pregnancy related restrictions. I even got my first official "congratulations"


----------



## jkb11

Krissy- wonderful news! So happy for you!! We refrained from sex for a loooonnnggg time, but only because i had several early losses and i was everything and anything to prevent it. I say go with your instincts. If you feel fine then i say enjoy!

Sars- happy anniversary! Hope you have a fun night out!! We did decide on her name. We are sticking with Ellie Mae&#9825;

Beagle- thats sweet of your hubs to be so considerate! 

Amy- sorry it cost so much but im glad your pups is on yhe mend. Any medical care for ourselves and pets is so stinking expensive. It really frustrates me. 

Had my US today:) sweet girl is measuring 6lbs and 9 oz!! Im just so happy she seems to be getting what she needs! Maybe my body has just been adjusting back to my regular size since i have been off the fertility meds, i had spent the past 6 years pretty much on something the whole time..... i dont know what else to think.


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Krissy!! Off restriction and official pregnancy!! :happydance: the 15th isn't that far off but I'm being really impatient about football so I understand. My team's first game is the 13th so very close!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!
Amy- SO glad your pup is ok. I hope she gets to come home soon. Glad it was nothing serious- but ugh, that's a hefty vet bill! We have doggy insurance that we can submit our bills for reimbursement. It works out well for us, but we haven't had to use it much yet (knock on wood). Although yesterday Chuck had his annual check up and he may need a tooth extracted, so he has a cleaning scheduled for next month and they may take the tooth out if it needs it.

Terri- sorry the results are taking so long. Why does it take so long? Are you getting excited for your trip out here?? The weather has been amazing the last couple days. Sunny, but you can feel a slight chill in the air. Fall is here!!!! Oh, and my hubs is a die hard OSU fan, sorry! Ha. We'll be watching that game and rooting for the Buckeyes. OSU will be good this year- VT may have a tough time....

Krissy- since I've always done FET my nurse says we can have sex immediately after transfer since my ovaries are just fine.

Sars- happy anniversary! Sounds like a fun date night. :)

Afm, still hanging in there. In the afternoons I feel like I am going to just fall asleep at my desk or even in meetings! I've been getting plenty of sleep but still feel wiped by the end of the day. Also my CM is really chunky and with a slight color (gross, I know), and I've not seen it like this before. Could this be a good thing?? Trying not to read into it too much...my beta test is Tuesday morning (I have the day off since it's my "flex" day) so I'll find out then. They wanted me to schedule it for Sunday, but we are going to be at the beach until Monday. So I will have to be patient for 2 more days....sigh...


----------



## LadySosa

Congrats Krissy!! That is wonderful news!!! And yay for no more "pelvic rest" LOL

Jkb- so happy for you! You've had a really tough road, I remember it all. You've come so far. Glad your gal is staying put while she grows stronger. And I LOVE the name Ellie. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - I didn't have it but the change in cm can be a good sign. The tiredness could be as well but it could also be the estrogen. Tues will be coming fast!


----------



## terripeachy

LadySosa-So you have a really long weekend coming up. Woohoo! I was always really tired on my drive home from work. My drive is 20 minutes long adn sometimes I would think that i would need to pull off an exit and just rest. :haha: It still happens now though, so not sure what's up with that. HA!!HA!! Yes, all three of us are very excited about our trip. I think we're going to go to Sports Bar and Grill near the Space Needle. I have to check my FB to see if my middle/high school friends suggested anyplace else. I hate how I don't get notifications anymore when someone comments on a post made by me. Before I was getting too many notifications, and now I hardly get any. I think VT beat OSU a few years ago and it was the talk of the town. I think that was one of their few wins that year, so it didn't make any sense how they could beat a good team but not sucky teams. Oh well.

jkb-Yay for Miss Ellie being an appropriate size. My coworker told me that his baby boy was like 9 lbs+. I told him that was crazy because I was 9 lbs when I was 3. HA!!HA!! He's a big dude, and apparently his baby is too. He had a head full of hair.

AFM-AF is on her way for real today. I called my nurse to ask her if I should start taking pills today. She's really trying me because I don't want to wait any longer than I have to. So...if I don't get on pills now, I'll have to wait until next cycle to start pills, which would be the beginning of October. That's too far away. So..I hope she can tell me to come in for bloodwork/ultrasound or whatever and then start pills, and then when the results come back, I can either get started on my transfer protocol or stop pills forever. I liked my last nurse because she had been through this process, and she knew/knows how anxious people are about everything. My nurse now is nice, but just like a regular nurse. I'll call you when I can, and if I'm off, you'll just have to wait until I get back before you get a phone call. I bet they don't do the FET authorization until they get the results and I may have to wait. I will be so irritated if that's the case. blah blah fml..blah blah :wacko: 

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I stayed late yesterday so Ill probably roll out of here soon after lunch. Enjoy your holidays!! Wear all the white pants and shoes you can!


----------



## Ttc 143

Hi all..... I started lupron on 28 th August I had my period just now.....

I want to know " is it normal to have period after starting lupron?."

I need to continue this night dose or I need to stop it??? 

I'm really confused plzz ans me soon....


----------



## LadySosa

Ttc- yes, it is normal. I remember getting my period on Lupron and it freaked me out too, but yes, my nurse confirmed that was normal. Wouldn't hurt to double check with your nurse, too.


----------



## Ttc 143

LadySosa said:


> Ttc- yes, it is normal. I remember getting my period on Lupron and it freaked me out too, but yes, my nurse confirmed that was normal. Wouldn't hurt to double check with your nurse, too.

Thank you very much Sosa.....

Thanks for your quick reply. I got to know through Internet ( I'm so nervous and did some research)

This group is like a real life saver for me during my emotional rollarcoaster journey....

Thank you all for your great support:flower:


----------



## LadySosa

I got a BFP this morning!!! Clear as day!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 18


----------



## beaglemom

LadySosa said:


> I got a BFN this morning!!! Clear as day!!!

YOU BETTER EDIT THIS POST...THAT'S A POSITIVE!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LadySosa

Oops!!! Haha! I am so used to typing out "BFN" but not this time!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Argghhhhhhhh lady!!! Congrats!!!!! You must be so excited. I'm thrilled for you xx


----------



## jkb11

Ahhhhhh!!!! Yay! Lady that made me cry! Im sooo happy for you, it has been such a journey! Congrats momma!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## jkb11

Come on twins!!!!;)


----------



## Amy1976

Lady - :wohoo: I am SOOOO happy for you!! I kept checking in waiting for this post! Congratulations! :yipee:

I know you were planning to wait until your beta (even though I was secretly hoping you'd test early :haha:). What changed your mind? Any symptoms?


----------



## terripeachy

:wohoo: :dance: 
Congratulations Lady!!!!! I'm just so thrilled and surprised to see that you tested early!!! Yeah, another bfp!!!! Awesome!


----------



## LadySosa

Thank you guys so much. It's been such a good day. We are here at the beach with my parents and they are thrilled. I woke my DH up with the good news and he was just over the moon. We hugged and cried and laughed and just soaked it in! We called and told my MIL and asked her to keep it to just her and my FIL but she promptly told ALL my SILs and BILs. Haha. I don't mind really, she is just so happy for us. It just makes me nervous that this many people know so early, I just hope Tuesday's beta confirms it and everything goes smoothly from here on out. As for symptoms, I've been feeling super fatigued and achey - my back aches, my joints, my abdomen. My boobs are also ginormous and sore (much to DH's delight), and I actually had a couple dizzy spells. I remembered hearing that can happen as an early sign, so I wasn't too concerned.

I'm not sure what changed my mind about testing early. I brought the test with us, so I woke up this morning and thought, what the heck, I'll do it before anyone is awake, just get it over with.

Hope everyone else is having a great three-day weekend!!!


----------



## sars930

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Wahoo Lady!!!!! I am so, so, so thrilled for you. I had all the same symptoms, including the light headedness. Good luck on your beta tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies! *Krissy*, YAY for the great betas, I was super excited to read your news!! SO, SO happy for you!! And *Lady*, omg, CONGRATS!!!! I just knew this had to be it for you! Can't wait to hear your beta, I'm sure it will be really good because that line looks great. :) I'm so super happy for both of you girls. :flower::happydance::thumbup: Can you each let me know what date you got your BFP on your HPT, and how many DPT you were when you got it. That way I can update the front page for you! :)

*jkb*, I think I saw a post where you asked about my csection being scheduled at 38.5 weeks. Sorry that I'm just now responding! I was originally scheduled a week in advance, like you mentioned. But the hospital requested at least 10 days because of the surgery I had a few yrs back. But I still didn't understand the need to schedule the csection more than a week prior. The fibroid I had removed was very routine, it was on the outside of my uterus, and wasn't very deep in the wall either, so the scar tissue to my uterus was actually very minimal. So who knows. But I was okay with doing it a few days earlier anyway, because that last 6-8 wks of pregnancy was rough, LOL!!! 

*terri*, I've been keeping up with you!! I know I already emailed you about this, but I'll say it again... One embie is all you need, so I'm praying that the PGS results will come back fine, and you'll be able to move forward and be prego before we know it!!:flower:

I'm typing this as Owen is sleeping, but he's due to eat any second, so I'm just hoping he wont wake up before I finish this update, haha! I wish I had more time to respond to everyone else, but please know that I have been reading everyone's updates and know what's going on. I jump on every couple days to read updates, but just haven't had much time to post. 

So, things are going great here. I think it was *BabyW *who asked about nursing... I'm nursing some, pumping some, and also formula feeding. My plan was to attempt nursing and see how it went. And the way it all turned out, combo feeding is working out great for us. Owen took a full day to figure out how to suck, but once he did, it was the sweetest, most endearing experience for me. I really enjoyed nursing him, except the pain. My poor nips felt like pins and needles. I sucked it up and kept going through the entire night, but by morning, my nips were cracked and bleeding, so for that next day we gave him formula. After that, I pumped so that he'd continue to get the colostrum, and once I got home and my milk came in, I pumped so that he'd get some breast milk along with the formula. Then a couple days after being home, I decided to try nursing him again, and I was amazed that it no longer hurt at ALL. I'm not sure what he and I changed to make it work better, but he sure seemed to be getting it. I decided by that time though, that I wasn't going to exclusively BF since he had gotten used to formula filling his belly up really well, haha. So now I'm just giving him formula sometimes, pumped breast milk other times, and nursing directly at other times (because its such a sweet bonding experience!). It just happens to be what works for us, and I feel good that he's still getting the good healthy breast milk each day as well. :)

I still have this little jelly belly, haha! But its WAY better right now than it was for the first week after having him. I've lost about 24 lbs in four weeks, so I guess I can't complain. Hopefully that jelly belly will completely disappear soon. I will tell you what though... it feels SOOO good to stretch out in my bed and sleep halfway on my stomach again! (when I get to sleep of course). I had forgotten just how comfy that is, haha! No more heartburn, no more stuffy nose, no more restless legs syndrome. It literally all went away the day they pulled the little guy out. Its wild how that works.

Ok, this kiddo is about to wake up, so I need to get going. I'll try and post again soon so that I dont get so far behind and unable to respond to everyone individually! Love you girls!!:flower:


----------



## booger76

Lady!!!!! :wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance: What way to start a Tuesday Monday - logging in and seeing your BFP made me a little teary, I must say. I am so, so, so, so happy for you and DH. I can't wait to hear how your beta goes today. 

Nice to hear from you, Erin!

Hello to everyone else! :hi:

As usual, I'm exhausted from the weekend. hehe. Not sure they are ever relaxing. That's my own fault since I have trouble sitting still. I think my nesting instincts are manifesting in the form of baking, cooking and canning. Well, I guess in all forms of housework really, since I did a ton of all that this weekend in addition to housecleaning - I even washed and ironed curtains! 

Now it's back to work - ugh. At least it's a short week.

Oh, and I think the crib will be done by this coming weekend. Can't wait to share pictures. The nursery is coming together so well.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-So nice of you to check in on us! We miss you, but know that you're super swamped. Glad things are going well with little Owen. He's almost a month old. Aww..

booger-Glad you had a busy weekend! You can rest at work, hopefully. Hey, I was just looking at your signature thingy..did you have all 11 embryos sent off for testing, or not all of them made it to blastocyst status? Do you remember? If not, it's not a big deal. There's no way I can scroll back to find it. HA!!HA!!

LadySosa-How are you doing? Back to work today? I bet you're just beaming...make sure you stay hydrated and eat good for you stuff. hee hee. I bet your husband was pretty happy last night after the game. We left our friend's house at halftime, and all was well with the world since VT was ahead. I went to the bedroom to watch the second half, and the rails just came off. My hubs was downstairs screaming and cursing and Fun and I just went on to bed. I forgot that now football season is here, our house will be VERY LOUD on Saturdays and Sundays. I hope VT can groom their newest QB quickly and get it together.

:wave: to everyone else. Hope your holiday weekends were fun.


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - CONGRATS :happydance: :happydance: No question about that BFP! When do you go in for betas?

ERose - I'd say I got my first definitive BFP on 8/27 (6dp5dt). Glad to hear things are going well with Owen and BFing. Sounds like you have a real good handle on giving him the best while still keeping yourself healthy and comfortable as well. It really is all about a balance and finding what works for you.


----------



## booger76

Terri - I had 6 make it to blastocyst stage and get biopsied. I'm hoping you get your results this week. I am in denial that it's football season already - time seems to be on super warp speed right now.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - take advantage of the nesting & the energy! I am wiped out! I finally got up the energy to finish washing things & put everything away. Now I need to organize my dresser/changing table. Other than that, I need to pack my hospital bag & baby bag, put the swing together, & install my car seat. I hope to do a little bit at a time when I am off in the evenings.

So my plans to organize were haulted by my mom visiting. My husband had family night at his store so she came. She is wiped out from work as well. She had to go back for an overnight shift last night. She asked if she could help but I said no. I knew she was so tired. But we went out shopping & man was I tired. She drove my Prius...so funny! She pushed the power & was like how does it move? I said how do you make your car move after turning the key? Then she powered it back off. I was cracking up. But like I said above, I did put away all the baby clothes last night.

So i am off tomorrow. My husband has grand opening...which is exciting. Then I get my hair cut & maybe colored, then my maternity massage. I hope to get some things done in Derek's room in between. My husband is so tired. I am not sure we will really have any time together before the baby comes.

Erin - glad you checked in. I have some free formula I got over the months at different events. I will probably end up doing the same as you...just going to go with the flow.

Oh - another funny mom thing - Willie Nelson (her love) will be in Raleigh (2 hours away) on Derek's due date. So she said he better come early or stay in there because she has got to see Willie! It would be cool if he was born on the due date. Then the grandkids would be 8/15, 9/16, & 10/17.


----------



## LadySosa

HI ladies!!

Erin, so good to hear from you! Glad Owen is dong well and that you're getting the feeding down. 

Terri, yes, we went to watch the game last night with some friends (even though I felt like crud) and everyone was on cloud nine. In the second half, that is, haha. I was thinking of you when we were watching it - like, uh-oh, Terri's hubs is not gonna be happy! DH and his buddy got a kick out of the VT QB saying, "It's gonna take more than that to take me out of the game." Then about 10 minutes later he gets creamed and breaks his collarbone. I bet he's regretting saying that on camera!

We also had our fantasy football draft yesterday, so that will keep me occupied this season! LOVE football season!

And some wonderful news today....I had my beta this morning and it is 425 (11dp6dt)!! I have another beta scheduled for Thursday! It was my nurse who called me this morning and she is just so sweet - she was so happy to tell me the news. WOOHOO! I am four weeks along. It feels surreal to say that... :) Symptom-wise, I feel pretty cruddy. Mostly it is my head. It started hurting yesterday and is still hurting. I've been drinking tons of water, so I know its not dehydration. I finally broke down and took some Tylenol today but it doesn't seem to help too much. Luckily I have the day off work today, so I'm just lounging on the couch being lazy. It feels good to have a day to relax and catch up on laundry!


----------



## terripeachy

I think twins are in your future!! Are you prepared for that? Great beta!!


----------



## sars930

That's an awesome beta Lady! Wonder if you've got two on board =) I had the same awful headaches too. Tylenol and water did wonders.

Krissy, I forgot to tell you congrats as well! Things are just going along smoothly.

JKB: I forgot you already told us the name. I love Ellie Mae. So pretty. Elizabeth is one of our top names because I love the name Ellie.

Erin: So good to hear from you. Glad you've got a good mix down of doing what's perfect for Owen. And down 24 pounds sounds pretty good to me in four weeks! Remember it took 9 months to put it on and be kind to yourself =)

Terri: I'm getting so impatient for you and your results. Hope you're hanging in there.

Beagle: That'd be super cool if you ended up with those birthdays.

Hi to everyone else!

We had a really jam packed weekend of BBQs, baby showers and birthday celebrations. It was great fun but by Monday night I had Fred Flinstone feet and I was wiped! I slept a lot and I feel better today.

We had what I was hoping would be our final ultrasound today. But looks like it won't be. Baby is still breech :nope: Everything looked healthy, so I know that's what really matters. Baby's got quite the coif apparently, you could see the hair blowing in the fluid. Baby is measuring 5 pounds 4 ounces now, still on target for 7-7.5 pounds full term. 

My doctor says baby could still turn on its own. I go back to the doctor in two weeks and they'll check baby's positioning then. If he/she doesn't move, I'll schedule an aversion to try to turn the baby. If it fails, we schedule a c-section. I have to admit, I'm really bummed and not feeling optimistic it will work. The success rate for the aversion is lower for first-time mothers and it is really painful. Dr. said the earliest they would schedule the c-section is Oct. 12. I just really did not want a c-section. That was my main motivation for shooting for natural child birth.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady def has twins coming!


Sars I hope you can get the baby flipped. I know c section is not a number one choice to go but just keep in mind the objective is to get the baby of date and healthy. When it is all done with you won't care either way because little one will be here. I think being induced or c section is a little comforting in you know when it's coming and can be prepared.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-I hope the aversion works, even though I'm kind of scared of what that entails, and I'm not even going to look it up. And..I think the way they do c-sections now, you aren't going to have that huge scary scar, and it will be fine. And...if Erose can lose 24 pounds in a few weeks, you can do the same. I will say that 10/12 is a wonderful day for a baby to be born because it's my anniversary. hee hee. Plenty of time for baby to flip. :)

Lady-I forgot that you had yesterday off too. How awesome...enjoy every minute. I can't wait until Thursday and then your u/s to see two sacs in there! I'm super happy when I think about your success.

beagle-Hope your husband's store opening goes well. How exciting for him. Also enjoy your day of beauty. Let's see some more pics! hee hee.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey all,

Sars - I was the same as you, really didn't want a c section, it was the only thing I felt really strongly about. I ended up being induced when baby was 14 days late and ended up with an EMCS due to lack of progression. Terri is right, you can't see my scar at all now, it's so tiny and neat and the recovery was fine really, when I look back I just think of my newborn baby and not what I went through. Plus planned c sections are meant to be much easier and better recovery wise than emergency. Having said all that, I really hope baby flips and you get the natural birth you'd like. 

Lady - brilliant news on your beta, what a great number! So excited to hear if its twins!! And in a weird way, glad you are feeling rubbish, all a good sign!! Haha. Enjoy it. 

Terri - how are you doing lovely? How much longer till we hear about that eggy of yours? 

Erose, glad to hear Owen is doing well. Enjoy every precious second, they grow up so quickly, I can barely believe I have a 3 year old! All those gorgeous baby snuggles are amazing! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Afm, still riding the torturous wave that is the tww. Hate it. Even though I know this wont have worked I still find my self symptom spotting and of course it's all the progesterone sups. Two weeks is up Saturday and then I can test, stop the sups and back for baseline scan next week. My last go at ivf I think!


----------



## terripeachy

MrsW-How do you know it didn't work this time around? You sound so defeated..but even if it doesn't, at least you have another chance. :flower: That's more than I can say.

I refuse to look at a calendar and figure out when 10-12 days are up. I just have to wait for the phone call from my nurse and see what she says. So..I'm not really sure. HA!!HA!! I'm more excited about dinner with a friend and football starting tomorrow. And on Friday, the Orioles are giving away sweatshirts, and we have tickets to that game, so I'm really looking forward to the next two days. If I cane make it through today it'll be smooth sailing!


----------



## KrissyB

Lady- congrats on the awesome beta! And FXed for another great number tomorrow :dust:

Sars - sorry to hear about the breach, but there's definitely still time for the baby to turn. I had a c-section with my DD, and will probably have one again. It really was pretty stress free, so if that's the worst case scenario you're facing, you're doing pretty well :) Plus it's MUCH better to go in knowing you need a c-section than thinking you're going natural and then needing to do an emergency c-sec

Terri - you have amazing will-power! LOL I'd be staring at the calendar willing the days to go by! Way to go for keeping yourself busy and focused on other things. Life goes on throughout the whole TTC process and it's so easy to forget that. 

AFM - I'm having a nervous day... Didn't feel too many cramps yesterday. And today the cramps are back but I'm not sure they're the same type of cramps I was having over the weekend or if they're more AFy.... Plus I had a tiny (and I mean minuscule) amount of brown spotting on TP this morning. I know it's probably all craziness, but I'm just feeling a bit anxious today. That scan can't come quickly enough.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!! :flower:

*Krissy* - Try not to stress. I know that's stupid to say because we all worry about these things. Not even a week to go until your scan! Hang in there.

*Terri* - Well, at least you have two fun things coming up to keep you distracted. I will sit here and fret for you. :haha: The wait is killing me.

*MrsW* - Sorry you're feeling like this cycle didn't work but I'm still hoping you are WRONG. :thumbup: TWWs are just the worst. 

*sars* - Sorry little babe is still in the breech position. There is still time for he/she to turn though. I'm not sure about at your hospital but I think if you have to have the ECV they can give you an epidural to help with the uncomfortableness of it - but that's just what I've read - I obviously have no experience with this in real life. I hope little baby decides to cooperate here quickly!!! I love your Flinstone feet reference! My feet always look like Flinstone feet but when the swell, it's even worse - almost comical really.

*Lady* - That's an awesome beta! I went back and looked at my betas and mine was 419 at 17 DPO so I'm not sure you can read too much into those numbers right now as far as whether you are baking one or two. Either way - you are pregnant!!!! :happydance: And that is all that matters.

*Beagle* - I'm glad everything is ready for DCs arrival since you and DH are so busy and exhausted right now. Enjoy your day off today and your DH's store opening! I hope you can both get some rest once things settle a little bit. Enjoy your haircut and pampering. You deserve it! Haha - that's funny about the Willie Nelson concert. 

*Erin* - I am glad to read your update and see that you are feeling so good (although tired). Even though I know that we'll be exhausted once baby gets here, I can't wait to have some of the uncomfortableness that's here right now gone. I hate to even say that because it sounds like I'm ungrateful to be pregnant and that's soooo not the case. 

*Amy* - I forgot to say that I'm glad your doggie is doing better! Vet bills stink. But in the end, we just don't want to see our pets suffer. Hope she is back to her old self now.

*jkb*- How are you feeling???

:hi: to everyone else!

We bought my Mom's plane ticket yesterday for her visit out here. She is set to arrive a week before my due date so I'm hoping little stinky hangs out in there until my Mom is here. I'd love for my Mom to be here when she's born. No way to know what's going to happen, though. I think what has me most excited is that I have decided that if baby isn't here before then, my last day at work will be the day before my Mom gets here. I am ready for that day!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Terri - I haven't tested but I've got my usual pre af lower back ache and don't feel pregnant at all. I guess I don't know for sure and I'm honestly not wanting to be pessimistic but I'd rather prepare for bad news, I've had my heart shattered so many times now I just can't set myself up for yet more disappointment so I won't get my hopes up. 

Booger - planning your last day at work, that's so exciting! It will come around quickly! I hope little miss stays out until your mom comes and then promptly arrives! Also you don't sound ungrateful to be pregnant at all, the latter stages are uncomfortable! I think I took pregnancy for granted last time a bit, I'm so excited to feel sick and uncomfortable hehe!!


----------



## sars930

Thanks lady. Krissy, I do agree it is better to know than go through labor and need one. I'm not worried about the scar at all. I'm not sure if I'll be jumping back into a bikini any time soon. 

My worries are more than I'm very active. I had running related injuries for years due to my weak core and hip instability. I worked really hard in the last two years to strengthen that and I'd come so far. The the thought of someone cutting through all of those muscles is very demoralizing. Ironically, really strong core muscles are thought to be a contributing factor to breech babies. I'm trying all sorts of home remedies to urge baby to flip.

Terri, basically they give you a uterine relaxant and then manually try to flip the baby my moving it externally. So, they're pressing on your uterus, grabbing the baby and turning it. I too have read they'll give you an epidural, Booger, but my doctor didn't mention it as an option.

Thanks for the reassurance that it wasn't so bad Krissy and Mrs. W! I appreciate it.

Krissy, I'm sure it is just fine. But I know it is useless telling you not to worry. When is your scan?

Booger, That must be so exciting to have your last day planned and your mom's ticket booked! Are you starting to feel really uncomfortable? Other than the swelling and getting tired, I gotta say I don't feel too bad. How long are you able to take off from work? I think I'm going to work until Oct. 14 as long as baby doesn't come early. If I do have the c-section scheduled, I can go out earlier b/c I'll get 8 weeks of STD.

Beagle, Hope you're enjoying your day of pampering.

DH and I are taking a long weekend to Dewey Beach Friday through Monday. So, I've only got a day and a half of work left. I'm excited to just sit on the beach and read all day. I have a feeling it'll be the last time I can do that for awhile =)


----------



## booger76

Oh, sars, a weekend at the beach sounds fantastic right about now. Have fun!! Well, hopefully you won't need the ECV and if you do, I hope it's not too miserable. I am still feeling pretty good most of the time - my main complaint is having to get up 4 times a night to go to the bathroom. I fall right back asleep but it's still annoying. My back starts hurting too if I sit too long - so I'm actually more uncomfortable at work than I am at home because I'm usually moving when I am at home........so nothing major. I have to say, I feel like I have had an easy pregnancy. Let's hope it stays that way for the next 9 weeks.

Krissy - Yes - it feels good to know when my last day at work is going to be! Less than two months to go on that front.

I'm very fortunate with my leave situation. Since I've been with my agency for 14 years now, I have a ton of sick leave saved up that I can dip into. I have also maxed out my annual leave carryover and I haven't used any annual leave this year so I actually have to use that before the year ends or I'll lose it. I have about 3 weeks of annual leave to use before I start using my sick leave. So if I have everything calculated correctly, I will be taking close to 4 months off. I think we might be able to swing some of that as unpaid leave too - which may sound stupid - but the more sick leave I can save, the better, since we'd love to have another child in the future (that's the plan for now, anyway).


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. The opening was great. Then I came home & took a nap. Then hair & massage. So I feel relaxed & ready for another nap. I will have to do another bump shot & post it. I actually don't have any new ones. My husband comes home late, so I never stay in my work clothes. So I am avoiding a pic of me in just underwear & a yankee shirt! Will try to get one tonight.

I am loving the day off. I wish I could have saved up more time, but it was impossible. So I have 3 days left plus the 5 I have to take on my first week of leave. So I would love to be induced so I can take the 3 days before my leave. But we shall see how he does. But I am taking 12 weeks. 1 week of PTO, 5 weeks of STD then the rest unpaid. Even if I have to use my credit card, I wanted all 12.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's having a good week so far.

Terri- that is a great attitude! Just focus on other things that make you happy and keep you busy. :) 

Mrs W. - don't give up hope just yet. If you recall this go-around I was feeling like I'd given up, I just didn't really feel anything (until about 7 days into it). When do you have your beta test? 

Booger- yay for getting your leave all planned out! 4 months is a nice time away.

Beagle- I'm so jealous of your spa day! Sounds amazing. Glad your husband's store opening went well!

Sars- sorry about baby being breach. I hope you can still have the natural birth like you'd hoped! A beach weekend sounds awesome! You deserve a weekend to relax! 

Krissy- try not to worry too much! Your scan is coming so soon, just try to keep your mind occupied with other fun things if you can. Just know that I'm right there with you. :)

Tomorrow I have my second beta.... Fingers crossed for me!! :)


----------



## booger76

Morning, ladies!

Good luck today, lady!!! Can't wait to hear your second number.

Beagle - Glad the opening went well and that you enjoyed your day of pampering. Any day that includes two naps is a good day, in my opinion. Every day it gets harder for me to come into work - I don't know how I'm going to survive almost two more months. I'm thinking of trying to get DH away for a weekend here in the next couple weeks for a change of scenery but it's now hunting season. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Well, you're most important now, so hopefully he will take a weekend off and whisk you away. Are the fires still raging in the area? I haven't heard much about them, but I haven't been to the fertility clinic (where I see the news every morning). I don't watch the news at home, so I'm happily out of the loop.

LadySosa-Good luck today with your second beta! I can't wait to hear that it's like 1600 or something bizarro because there are two babies in there.

AFM-I'm just happy football starts tonight. I have dinner with a girlfriend and then football all night! I don't really like the Pats or the Steelers, but I have fantasy players on the Pats team, and I'm eager to see how Tom Brady plays after the deflategate :wacko: scandal. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are enjoying your Thursday.


----------



## jkb11

Lady- good luck with your repeat beta today! I cant wait for the update! Its gonna be great!!

Terri- your plans sound like fun! Im being all anxious over here with booger for you;) I'm envious of your self control and management skills. You're the best! Keep it up&#9825;

Booger- i have been trying to get a date night with hubby and between work, church and family obligations it has yet to happen. I kinda feel like I'm going to have to put my foot down and tell some people no and get what i want;). I honestly just want dinner and a movie with him. I say make that weekend away work! You and him wont regret it. Cant wait to see your pics! 

Sars i hope your lil one turns for you! I will second evetyone else and say my c section was not bad all but i understand your specific concerns. Hope it all works out. 

Mrs w- sorry the tww is being hard on you. Hang in there hun. Hope you get totally surprised! We put our bodies thru so much for this process so, try not to symptom spot. I know how hard it is though. 

Krissy- dont think you were apart of the group back when i was early on but, i have two episodes of major bleeds the lasted a few days each. So did baby w- try to not worry although i will say my bleeds devastated me at the time. But with hindsight being 20/20 i can say evetything can still work out fine. Praying you have no more brown spotting and all your results are perfect!

Erin- so good to hear from you and glad owen is doing so well! Thanks for the info about your section schedule. I will also be having agrowth removed from my left ovary during my c section. Im convinced that is the reason for my numerous miscarriages. Hunby and i joke that once it is. Removed we will get preggo and not have fertility issues but now we have our little embryos to use. So i told him he needs to "get fixed". 

Beagle - yay for hubbys grand opening! Your day sounds amazing! I hope to squeeze a massage in soon too. 

Afm- last sunday i was having crazy contractions 14 mins apart for 5 hours but then they just stopped. I still have some mild ones at all different times but i thiught for sure we would go in sunday night but nope, shes still hanging out:) have been doing cleaning all day and about to start again. I'm so ready to meet her&#9825; just want to say- you ladies are the best and have been so needed and appreciated during this time! Your prayers, support and words of encouragement mean so much.


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! You and booger and the rest of the girls on my other threads can have all the worries and anxieties in the world for my little embryo. hee hee. I just feel like all my worrying in the past few years has been for naught, so I guess I'm just over it. Or...I'm more at peace with whatever happens, so if it's good news, great, and if not, my life is wonderful as it is (for the most part), and it's nothing to be sad about. I'll just reroute and adjust.

I'm getting so excited for your jkb. I'm sure having contractions for 5 hours was nerve wrecking and then for them to just disappear was probably so strange. Hopefully they were 5 daytime hours. You're getting all sappy on us. We <3 you too! hee hee.


----------



## KrissyB

Sars - You know in a planned c-section they usually don't cut your abdominal muscles. There is definitely a down period while your scar heals that you can't use your abs that much because it will pull on the incision in your skin and uterus, and even that's just for a few weeks. 
https://americanpregnancy.org/labor-and-birth/cesarean-procedure/
So I wouldn't worry too much about losing core strength. And in fact if you have an underlying hip issue, a c-section may be a better option for you anyway, because labor does put a LOT of strain through your hips. Part of my reason for choosing c-sec was because I have a cartilage tear and congetinal issue in one hip and was reccomended not attempt labor.

So glad so many people are managing to take some time off and relax and take some time for themselves :D

Jkb - Every day your little girl stays in there are still major growing days at this point, so I'm sure she'll come when she's ready. That false labor stinks though for a lot of reasons lol, plus I think she can go on teasing you for a while with it.

AFM - Turns out I'll get that scan a little earlier than planned. So this morning I had a bit more spotting when I woke up. Still very light brown, but a bit more than yesterday (just enough to reach my panties). My heart immediately sunk and I called my RE.
- In hind site... If I didn't have a CP last month, I think even I can realize that that was probably a little bit of an over reaction and there problem is nothing to worry about. But between the CP and how long it took us to get this far, I am having a lot of trouble really accepting this is going to work out -
Anyway, when they called back they said it was almost definitely completely normal. However if I would be more comfortable, I could come in tomorrow for my first scan (two days before I hit 6 weeks instead of 2 days after). I decided to take them up on it because I think I'll be agonizing (and TP inspecting) all weekend if I don't. So FXed I have good news to report tomorrow.


----------



## beaglemom

krissy - I understand the concern & def worth the peace of mind to make the call. Just remember, early on before 6 weeks there is a chance of not seeing the heart beat. But that is TOTALLY normal! But I hope you see everything you need to & everything is good to go. I am sure it is just implantation spotting which can happen up to 6 weeks or more...some women continue to have spotting & it is all fine.

Just curious how would the moms out there describe constractions? I assume I will just know when it happens. But I was just wondering. I want to be prepared I guess for if I get braxton hicks. So far I am pretty sure I have not.


----------



## booger76

Krissy - I agree with Beagle - don't freak out if you don't see or hear the heartbeat. My first scan was a 5 weeks and some days and we just saw the sac and polar body. We didn't hear anything until the next one over a week later. Good luck, today! I really hope everything is just fine.

jkb - Yes - put your foot down on that date with DH. It sounds like you are really running out of time! 

Terri - I hope you had a nice dinner out with your friend and then enjoyed the football game. I don't like Tom Brady or Big Ben so I didn't really care about the outcome of the game. I'm more interested in the US Open right now, honestly. I really want Serena to win. She amazes me and I love that she has just gotten more badass with age. Oh, and I think most of the fires are in much better shape. Probably not out yet and they won't be until we get some significant rain or snowfall but the air is much better and I think most places are pretty safe at this point. We have been having lovely fall weather the last week or so - the last couple of days have been warmer but I think it's supposed to get cool again after the weekend. I'm ready!

Beagle - I can't really help you with the contraction thing. The best I've heard the Braxton Hicks described is that you will likely feel pressure and your belly gets super hard and tight. 

Lady - You're making me nervous with no check-in yesterday. I hope everything is alright.

Anyone have any fun weekend plans? I am actually going out with a group of friends tomorrow night to a fundraiser dinner for a local nonprofit. I'm actually kind of excited as I am someone will be doing my hair and makeup. Normally, I wouldn't really be very excited about that but I'm thinking it's going to take a little extra pampering to make me feel pretty right now. It should be fun even if I can't hit up the martini bar.


----------



## terripeachy

The only reason I was excited for last night's game was because of my fantasy league. In real life, I don't care at all about either of those teams, except I never like the Steelers to win since they're in our division and our #1 rivals. I also play pick 'em with my work pool and we have to put confidence points on the winner. I initially had 16 on NE, but then I started freaking out and changed it to 5. At the end of the game, I wish I had kept 16. hee hee. Oh well..

krissy-Hope everything goes great today and reassures you. Definitely check back in.

booger-Glad the fires are dying down and you're enjoying the weather. Have fun at the reception tonight and the pampering. I feel weak, dizzy and sick today. Not sure what's going on. I don't know if I ate something bad last night or what. I feel like I'm about to throw up. Unfortunately, there is no chance I'm close to being prego, but I feel like this is how I would feel if I was. Yuck. My coworker is turning 70, so I'm treating him to lunch. I guess my budget will stay intact as all I want is a soup or something small to tide me over until dinner.

Lady-Yeah, check in, chica!


----------



## LadySosa

Sorry guys about no update! I had my blood drawn yesterday but I don't get results till today...ugh! The suspense is killing me.... I should hear by the afternoon, maybe noon if I'm lucky :)


----------



## KrissyB

FXed for your beta numbers, Lady! 

AFM - The scan was very reassuring :) We saw a nice gestational sack with a little yolk sac inside. We MIGHT have even seen the fetus but because it's so small and because it's implanted on the far side of my uterus it was hard to get a clear/definitive picture. I go back in this coming Thursday for my next scan and he's really hoping to see a fetus and heartbeat then (he was very happy with what he saw today and didn't really have expectations of hearing a heartbeat yet because of the placement and how early I am). So... spotting has officially been called "Completely normal" and I can go about breathing again lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy glad everything is looking good.

I am having a lot of pressure today. I think the baby is just running out of space. Trying to drink more water. I also sometimes feel a cramp feeling similar to pre-af cramps. I think it is due to my water intake because it eventually goes away. I mostly feel fine...just tired. I don't have much of an appetite in the mornings. And then in the evenings I eat but I think I eat too much because I end up with reflux or indigestion. Something I am not familiar with. It almost feels like I have a pressure build up in my lungs or that area. Feels like I should be sitting up instead of laying down. So I think I need to try to eat earlier. I will wake up sometimes & just need to sit up for a while. I also have periods of nausea now & again. I think everything is just me getting towards the end. I am really wanting to get to my next appt to talk about everything. I don't feel like anything is out of the ordinary, so I don't plan to call in. My next appt is Wed.

So booger, don't feel bad about pregnancy complaints. Some women get really upset to hear complaining...like we are ungrateful. That is BS. If anyone has seen the What to Expect movie...it is not my kind of movie, but pretty good. My favorite part was when she has to speak to a group about pregnancy & she just feels like crap. So she starts her speech but then starts crying & says I call BS on pregnancy! My feet hurt, my body hurts, gas, peeing...I just wanted my glow...where's my glow! I have been so lucky...I did struggle, but I got pregnant the first try & my pregnancy has been mild compared to others. No real sickness, no real food aversions. But I had my rough days. And I have a hard time getting out of bed every day now. I don't sleep so great. And I am just tired. And damn it, if I want to complain, I can complain! It doesn't mean I don't feel grateful or appreciate what I have. It just means pregnancy is hard. Sometimes I even curse this child...like today...he just keeps pushing me in really uncomfortable places. But that doesn't mean that when I am home relaxing, me & my husband don't sit around just feeling him move & feeling facinated & grateful. I think all the time the wonderful things that are coming & wondering how he will be & how he will look & just hoping & hoping he comes out strong & healthy.

Another thing I forgot to mention & another thing to add to the pregnancy sucks list. At the grand opening I was taking pictures & video. It was early & foggy. So no sun & not hot yet. And just a side note, I think I look pretty awesome for almost 8 months pregnant! A few of my husband's female manager friends said to me how they felt so bad for me. How I had to stand up there all big & pregnant. One even said something about swollen ankles! Like my GOD..seriously! It it was separate conversations so not like in a group talking. So I got 3 or 4 separate comments like this. Why on earth? So besides the physical stuff we go through, we also have to hear insensitive comments like this from people we know & complete strangers. You just want to rip their head off!


----------



## beaglemom

New bump pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150910_182207.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 15


----------



## terripeachy

After your rant, I was wondering if we were going to see how awesome you look! hee hee. Yes, you look awesome, and complain away! I even think I see a little smile trying to come out and your hair looks great. It can't be all roses and unicorns every day.


----------



## KrissyB

Beagle - I think you look absolute stunning in that pic! And way more radiant than I looked when I was that pregnant in this kind of summer heat. Ugh! Some people just talk to hear themselves I think, with no thought of how others might take it. Try not to take it to heart.


----------



## LadySosa

Krissy- congrats on the great scan! What a relief!! Can't wait to hear about your next scan :)

Booger- sorry about people being insensitive, sometimes I think people have good intentions but just don't know what to say. You look great!!


----------



## Amy1976

Bealemom - You look great!!! I can't believe how insensitive some people can be.

Krissy - Congratulations on a great scan! Hopefully it gave you the peace of mind you needed and now you can have a great weekend!!


----------



## booger76

Lady - Man, that's killer that they make you wait that long! How cruel. Update us when you can.

Krissy - Glad everything checked out perfectly. Phew. Enjoy your weekend.

Terri - I would be excited about football if I did Fantasy too. I just don't like the NFL that much. I'm much more of a college sports lover. I know you're the opposite there. 

Beagle - You summed it up perfectly. I almost feel like it's taboo to complain about pregnancy after dealing with infertility (and I'm just talking about my own feelings here). Honestly, I don't even feel like I can say we (we, being my DH and I) "struggled" even though we went through IVF (and I had to have a minor surgery in there too). As you know, my DH and I were fortunate it worked the first time for us too. We never did any IUIs and only actively TTC for about a year before we did IVF. The main reason we went ahead was due to not wanting to wait any longer because of my age. There are women some really tough women on this thread and others whose stories I read on here (and other places on the web) who have been through struggles I can't even imagine. I have had an easy pregnancy but there are still times when it's just not fun. But there's always that nagging voice in the back of my head saying "Well, don't complain because there are others who would love to be in your position right now." So mostly, I just try to suck it up and power on through. 

I think you look great. It is hard not to let the comments of others get to you though. And for the record, you're smaller than me! I'm really starting to dread these last two months as I know I'm only going to get bigger and bigger. 

For the record, I went and took a selfie just now at work (I'm so bad at those things).
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry for the rant. But I hate stupid people. And I really get upset when people try to make pregnant women feel bad for complaining...like they aren't grateful. Plus they don't know what we went through. Even if it was easy to get pregnant, you have the right to feel how you feel.

Thanks for the compliments. I force myself to smile in those photos, terri...and hold up my head so I don't have rolls under my chin! But I am super grateful for the way I look & that pregnancy has been good to me so far. I just hope I am measuring ok on Wed. I truly believe he is hiding in there. I don't see a huge difference in this pic & my last which was 32 weeks I think. I can feel stretching going on but my belly doesn't seem to get bigger. So I hope I measure ok. Another ultrasound would be nice, but I don't want to be on a list where my dr needs one & is worried.

Oh & in case I haven't said before, I have talked to this child & he is not to come early! I told him he needs to stay in mid/late Oct for good luck to the TTC folks! Terri & Amy are next!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger I think we look about the same or you a little smaller. Plus you have a girl which I hear they carry different from boys...who knows? I will say right around where you are is when my bump started looking for round instead like a flat sofa pillow :) I honestly thought I would just be a blob & never have the round belly.

Your pic looks good & I hate selfies too which is why so long before a new bump pic. I was waiting for my husband to be home at a decent hour. I have only taken 2 selfies this pregnancy. One because a FB friend asked for an update & one because someone said I had grown overnight & when I got home I thought I had too so I took a pic.


----------



## beaglemom

Sorry for so many posts. I really should take notes while I read updates. As far as my hair, thanks I do love it. I have had super short before. My plan was to grown out while pregnant. But I have thick hair & the blow drying in the morning was enough to make me pass out. So I was like keep some length up front but chop everything else off! She would be like how long here? SHORT! Then I wanted the color added. I told her to do whatever to she wanted & I like it. The good thing about having short hair & liking it short is you aren't really scared of hair cuts. I hate my hair in my face so she was like how will you like the bangs, I know you hate that. I said I will pin it back if it annoys me or come back to you to chop it off!


----------



## terripeachy

I love these pics. Both of you look so great I am a little jelly over here (but don't stop posting pics!). Ha ha. Have a great weekend everyone. I'm off to the Os game. It's hoodie night!!


----------



## LadySosa

Arrgggggh still no results they are killing me!

Booger you look great!!


----------



## LadySosa

Just got beta #2! It is 916! Ultrasound will be the week of sept 28th! Woohoo!!


----------



## booger76

Yay, Lady!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Grr. I lost my post. The Os came back and beat the Royals 14-8 and we missed the hoodies by about five minutes but I'll take a win over a hoodie any day. 

Lady-great beta!! I'm so happy that you're results are fab. 

I got the bill for my PGD testing on Thursday night and then yesterday evening the nurse sent me a schedule and said 'have a great weekend!' But, no one called saying everything was ok so I'm freaking out a little. The schedule works great with my vacation because I would only have to take one shot while away. I'm starting to get a little excited but I'm also nervous to get too excited. Everyone keep your fx!!


----------



## jkb11

Happy day!! Lady- !!!! Yay! Wonderful news:) so happy for you!! Cant wait for you ultrasound! 

Krissy- so glad you were able to get some peace of mind! Hang in there and take it one step at a time. 

Terri- I'm frustrated with your office for you! Clearly they have received some results.... why has the nurse not called you!! The news sounds promising so I'm keeping everything crossed for you! But seriously, i would call the on call and demand answers. You shouldn't have to wait out the weekend.


----------



## jkb11

Lost my whole post too, so this will be short and sweet. I spent last night at L&D having contractions every 2 mins from 3 pm. They eventually sent me home even with the contractions because im not dilating. Grrr... plan for today is excercise and caffeine :) hope to start something.


----------



## terripeachy

Jkb-hope the next few days go well and little miss comes out perfectly! I think my nurse is off on the weekends so I'm just going to wait until Monday. It's really not hurting anything. Hee hee. If you don't get a chance to catch up with us, you'll do great and I can't wait until you tell us the birth story!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks terri! Again, I so admire your patience &#9825; hope your weekkend flies by and you get wonderful news monday morning :)


----------



## booger76

Good luck, jkb!! Hope things go smoothly for you and baby from here on out. 

Terri - wow! I can't believe they still haven't called you with results. I am thinking it must be good news though if the nurse sent you a FET schedule. Surely, that must mean your embryo is normal. :thumbup: Sorry you missedyour hoodie but glad the O's won.


----------



## Amy1976

Lady - YAY!!! :happydance: Congrats on a great second beta!! I'm so happy for you!!

jkb11 - I hope you are doing good and things get moving along for you! Praying everything goes smoothly and you have yourself a healthy baby girl arriving soon. You will be in my thoughts.

Terri - You have the patience of a saint. I would have called the clinic as soon as I received the invoice lol. And now they've sent you your schedule without even letting you know your results! Grrrr I'm dying over here for you lol. I am so praying this means great news for you. It's got to be! It would be very cruel of them to send you your schedule just for them to turn around and say, oh please disregard that. It's just too much of a coincidence that you get the invoice (so obviously the testing is completed) and then the next day they send you your schedule. Fingers crossed but I have a good feeling about this!!

Booger - :hi: Just wanted to say hi and I hope you are doing well!! I haven't said hi to you in awhile lol!!


----------



## beaglemom

jkb - hope everything progresses well for you.

terri - sorry no news...it was awful waiting for that call for me. But I am sure good news is coming.

I put our swing together last night. It was bought as an as is Target markdown. So I opened it & it had no instructions. So I found a youtube video. It was easy but I was up & down a lot. Bad decision. Then my last piece was broken. My husband came home & fixed it thankfully because I did not want to return this one & buy another one. Anyways...I put it together because my husband has been so busy...thought it would be nice. But I was uncomfortable all day yesterday & then had some slight cramping after the swing. So I went to lay down. I just have to accept that my days of helping out are over. I feel fine today.


----------



## booger76

Morning, ladies! :coffee:

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. 

jkb - I'm in suspense here as to whether little Ellie Mae made her appearance this weekend. Check in when you can!

Beagle - Glad you got the swing put together. Hopefully, everything else is ready so you can just relax from here on out......

Terri - I'm curious to see if you get your results today since your nurse sent your schedule last week. :thumbup:

Amy - Hello to you too!!! :flower:

:hi: to everyone else!!

Nothing much to report here. My evening out with friends on Saturday was fun. Even a non-girly girl like me enjoys getting dressed up and decked out from time to time. It was fun getting my hair and makeup done, too. DH had a "two steps forward, one step back" kind of weekend with the crib. :nope: He had made a mistake last weekend that he fixed but then had to repaint some parts. When he went to dry fit everything together before gluing the last few pieces, the paint wasn't cured so when he pulled everything apart, some of the paint peeled off. I felt bad for him because he was so close to being done! So, he had to repaint all over again. This has definitely been a learning experience for him.


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - CONGRATS!!! :happydance::wohoo: You're pregnant!!! Can't wait for your U/s pics!

Terri - LOVE the new pic :) You both look so happy :D
I have no idea how you're holding out so well with your PGS results. I'm with the other ladies, I would have been calling non stop, at least all weekend long if not sooner! You're going to call today and get some answers, right? FXed for you!

jkb - Yikes! Sorry for all the labor issues :hugs: Hoepfully things start moving for you soon, but just remember every day she's in there is another day she gets to grow and develop.

Beagle - glad you got the swing done, but definitely listen to your body. There does come a point where sitting on the couch and issuing to-do lists is the most help you can provide lol.

AFM - Still spotting and still cramping. But I had lots of cramps with DD, and now that I think back I think I did have a weird bit of early pregnancy bleeding. :shrug: This is basically all just brown and it really hasn't gotten any worse, so I think this just is what it is for me for now. It's gone on so long (without getting worse - knock on wood) that I'm getting less stressed about it.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy- Thanks for the positive thoughts. I talked to a couple people and they agree with what you said. Oh, and my schedule has transfer on 10/15. isn't that the same day yours is? eek! 

Krissy-Glad you're feeling better about your little bit of spotting, but I am positive, I would always be nervous. Hopefully it'll stop pronto. When did it stop with your DD? Did you take notes or remember?

jkb-I agree with booger-I hope Miss Ellie is almost ready to show up if she hasn't already. You put us all on babywatch.

beagle-I agree with Krissy. You had your time to do tons of stuff, so from here on out, you have to take it easy. Your tired husband will understand that now he has to do everything until at least baby is born. Hopefully you can enjoy these last few weeks of being a 2 person + 3 dog family.

booger-Aww..glad you had a great time getting dressed up for the party/reception thing. I bet you looked so cute with your little belly. Did you have to buy a maternity party dress? Sorry about the crib fiasco. Live and learn is right.

AFM-I said I was going to call today, but I'm scared! hee hee. I'm sure I'll get my courage up at some point. :hugs: to myself. I'll at least call the testing center because I have a question about my bill. Then maybe I'll call the nurse.

Update: I called Natera and they said "Oh, you can disregard the bill because that was the batching fee, and we just realized that you are not going to do batching." What in the heck? Then why even send me a bill? But..I put down a $750 deposit when I first wanted to do the testing in Feb., but never used it and now Natera is saying they never received my $750. Now I have a call in to the financial counselor to find out what happened to my $750. What a pain.


----------



## beaglemom

booger - sorry about the crib! But at least you guys are still early. And it will be worth it.

krissy - brown is def a good sign. I didn't have it, but it is normal. I did have one night of spotting after my pap. Freaked me out but was gone quickly & I called my dr just to report it. Nothing since. The brown will probably start to fade soon.

I know I need to listen to my body more. I def don't want early labor. So now just to organize the dresser & do the hospital bag. My mom came over & she swept my whole house which felt so nice!

So I have a dilemma. My uncle (mom's brother in law) kept calling & my mom didn't want to talk. She finally answered & found out her brother had died. She does not talk to them much but she thankfully had just talked to him a couple of days ago. He was only 56 & has had a life of problems. My grandfather was not such a great man & had a drinking problem. My uncle took up this same isse along with smoking. So he had cancer but apparently that was under control. Now he had a back problem which needed surgery scheduled for today. He was not drinking now. The theory is he took too many pain pills (by mistake). So just a short background here. I grew up with my cousins until I was about 12 or so then things kept getting more & more separated. My uncle & aunt have always been judgers & takers. Also the type to think they were wronged because someone else was doing well in life. I have always hated how they treated my mom. My aunt is a big religious woman however when NC had the Ammendment One (stated only man/woman marriages recogized) she basically came at my husband on FB because we both disagree with this & are pro gay rights & marriage equality. Now I will say if you disagree with gay marriage in general, fine to your own opinion. However she was nasty about it. Saying horrible things about gay people which in my opinion is just wrong to be so negative & disgusting about another human being. So anyways we both deleted them from FB & I really have no desire to communicate with them. They also have possession of my mom's hauling trailer which has a flat they never repaired so it is just sitting at their house. My mom used to have a hay field & they would come by & take hay for their pasture & never even ask. I could go on & on.

So my issue...I just don't want to go to this funeral. I feel sorry he is dead & I deeply feel for my mom on the loss of her brother. But I don't talk to them & they didn't even know until a couple days ago I was pregnant. I have no desire for my child to be around them. Also I don't know when everything will take place. But as it is now, my husband is off Wed & we have a dr appt. If it ends up any other day, I will probably have to drive myself & it is almost 2 hours one way. I just don't want to put in this effort to be around people I have no desire to be with. And I really don't want to share my pregnany with them.

I know I may sound selfish. And it will probably hurt my mom's feelings. But I have spent a long time working towards eliminating the negative stuff/people in my life. Also I texted my sister to see if she is coming. No answer. So I don't know. She is in Baltimore. I just feel torn here.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-If you don't want to go, don't go. Your mom will understand. You don't have to do anything you don't want to, and what did we just say? You need to take it easy, so driving two hours to sit and be around people you are miserable with and driving two hours back is a nightmare. You didn't drive the two hours to Red Lobster, and that was for something you wanted, so no sense driving 4 hours for something you don't want. You can send a card if you feel that bad about it, but that will be plenty in my book. Play the pregnancy card if need be and tell them you don't want to go too far from home this close to labor. Or..just send your condolences and don't say anything else. If they get mad, so be it. They're already mad you deleted them from FB (if they noticed. ha!).


----------



## beaglemom

I mainly feel bad for my mom. I tried to pull the no time off at work left but she quickly said I should have a bereavement policy. And I heard her call to my sister. Nothing in her responses made it sound like my sister said she was coming. I don't care what these people think about me. But just as my mom has a hold on me, they have a hold on her. No matter how old she gets, they can guilt her something good. I hate for them to make her feel bad because of me. I didn't go to my dad's father's funeral years ago for a lot of the same reasons. It was a 4 hr drive. He wasn't a nice man. And same as now, I felt bad for my dad's loss. I guess I will just see how the week plays out. My mom knows how I feel about them. But I guess she thinks family is family & they should come together in times like these. I don't feel that way. And I can mourn his loss without going to a funeral.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - You're in a tough situation. It sounds like your Mom wants you to go but I can certainly understand why you don't to. I think you just need to talk to you Mom some more about it, if you can, and explain that you just really don't feel up to it at this point. She's obviously in a stressed situation - even if you aren't close, the death of a sibling is stressful. Add in the other family complications and it's just a bad situation all around. Just try to be there for your Mom as much as you can. Don't commit to going unless it becomes apparent that she really needs you. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this at all, let alone during the end of your pregnancy.

Terri - Oh, yeah, that billing error is annoying. I'd be nervous to call too - but I really think you must have a good result. That would be pretty horrible of the nurse to send you a schedule with no/bad results.

Krissy - Sorry you're still dealing with the spotting. It could just be some residual irritation from your US last week. Hoping you can relax a little - just a few more days until your next scan!


----------



## JCM

Hi everyone!!! I have been super busy! We had a dedication to god ceremony at my house yesterday with tons of people and now that it's over and my house is put back together, I can breathe. I wanted it done before surgery day...ugh two more weeks. Not looking forward to it. Anyway....

Lady! Yay!!!! Congrats!! Super excited for your scan! 

Krissy, it's always nice to get that reassuring scan! 

Beagle, I wouldn't go. Don't feel bad. You're exhausted anyway. Use that as an excuse if you have to. LOL and complain all you want. I did. I felt like it was my right to complain. I paid 15k to get pregnant plus another 15k for DHs vasectomy reversal all out of pocket. I'll complain again if I get pregnant by the grace of god. If someone doesn't like it, I'll tell them right where they can stick it! 

Terri, ANNOYING! Like you really need to be missing money right now. Grrrr...where are your results? Maybe I should call and yell at your office? Haha...your new pic is super cute! Such a great photo! 

Sars, the c section really wasn't terrible. I got the feeling back in my abdomen around my 6 week check up. It's just a matter of building muscle back to where it was. You'd have to do that anyway with a vaginal delivery anyway. They make you wait 6 weeks for working out no matter what. I will say having a c section that was planned didn't really change how nervous I was. I didn't feel prepared or anything. I was scared. But it was all ok. The only thing I'd change would be to get sleep before the big day. My OB prescribed ambien but I didn't take it because I was afraid it would make me sick. (All meds give me nausea I swear). So, I didn't sleep the two nights before so I was exhausted on baby day and well, every single day after. Ha! 

Hi Jkb! Almost time! 

Hi Amy and Booger! I want to see the nursery btw! 

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - your transfer is right in line for either sars or me to deliver! I don't think I ever called...I just waited & waited. But I think you have good results just like everyone else says.

I wish my sister would respond. She is so self involved. Because I would feel really bad if she drove all the way down & I didn't drive 2 hours. But I can't go by myself for sure. And if I ride with my mom or sister I may just be stuck there forever. I am going to have to find a way to bail. This is going to sound so horrible, but if it had been next week I would be on dr orders not to travel.


----------



## terripeachy

I know I've never been pregnant, but you will be regretting not using that card when you had the chance. Call your mother and cry if you have to. Just tell her you can't do it. Is your sister 35w as well? hee hee. Just kidding. But seriously. It's far, and it's too much.


----------



## Amy1976

Krissy - I know the spotting can be unsettling (I've been there) but it's completely normal. I have learned from this board especially that it is even more common than I ever realized. Don't you have another scan this week? Hopefully that will give you further peace of mind.

Beaglemom - Ditto what Terri said. If you don't want to go, don't. Definitely play the pregnant card and don't feel bad about it either! But I do understand about your mom. I have gone places and done things I didn't want to do but did it for my parents. So I completely understand how you feel.

Jen - It's good to hear from you. I hope everything goes well with the surgery, no doubt it will be nerve racking though.

Terri - Have you called yet? I'm getting impatient over here! :haha: I haven't gotten an actual transfer date yet. I will find out after I start my BCP (which should be sometime this week). I usually get my schedule when I go in for my SHG 7-10 days after AF arrives. I'm thinking it will be towards the end of October though.

AFM - I got the results back on all the additional testing they did... and nada. There are no immunity/clotting/deficiency issues what so ever. Not even border line. The only thing that came back borderline was my Vitamin D test, which was 29 and they like to see it at 30 or above. I am relieved that there aren't any other underlying issues, though I honestly didn't think there were.


----------



## terripeachy

I called and left message. :growlmad:


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - that is good on the test results. I think Terri got pregnant the first time when she upped her vit D. Did they offer suggestions on how to supplement? Oh & since sars may have a c-section & I plan to be late...maybe sars will be terri's lucky chip & I will be yours ;)

I have seen so much manipulation from family on my side & my husband's & I am so sick of it. I am just going to have to play that card & even say my husband is urging me to stay home as well. And honestly, I don't feel so great when I am up & about. Even at work. The other thing is I have also seen huge funerals & honestly thing they are a rip off. I think there should be a memorial & burial if that is what would have been wanted. But paying so much for it is crazy. I saw my mom basically pay for her mom's funeral & her siblings were so quick to add on the the bill. Funerals should be about remembering & fellowship...not just something you are obligated to do. Thankfully my mom will be able to convince them to do cremation since my uncle had no money whatsoever.

I do feel bad sometimes when I don't want them in my life. I feel the same about my SIL. And I express it to my husband. Why should I put myself out there for people who don't return it? And furthermore for people who downright disrespect me or my family when I have done nothing to deserve it.


----------



## terripeachy

The nurse called, and she said she hadn't heard anything yet. She was sending me the schedule to save my spot. The agony!!


----------



## beaglemom

Ugh Terri...just ugh! I remember the wait...hope results are soon.

So I had a weird sensation last night. I know a lot of us have not had babies yet, but if any of the moms are reading or if any of the pregnant ladies have felt this, let me know. I had like a tingle sensation in my vagina. It felt weird. My husband was concerned & asked if I was having contractions. I said no there is no pain. But I would move around when it happened. It almost felt similar to if you have an itch tingle in your bottom. It eventually stopped but it happened quite a bit. I googled to find nothing really accept similar experiences...no insight. But one forum said it was dialation happening. I know you can dialate & be that way for weeks, so that wasn't too concerning. Just curious if anyone else felt this & knew what it was. I am sure it is just part of that big pile of weird crap that happens to your body. :)

Oh & I forgot to tell you my mom's friend brought her baby over Sun. I think she is 6 weeks. She was in the carrier. My dogs acted exactly as I imagined. Oldest smelled every inch of her...middle was scared & never went near her...youngest was interested until he realized the baby couldn't pet him. So I wasn't too nervous anyways, but seeing that made me feel a lot better.


----------



## jkb11

Terri- sorry you have to wait more. I think this nurse has been really inconsiderate, she really should have had better communication with you even if she was just trying to save your spot. Could have been accomplished by adding a two sentence note to the top of your schedule when she sent it to you. I hope you get wonderful results today! Hugs&#9825;&#9825; fyi- adorable new pic of you and hubby!

Beagle- i have had the "lighting crotch";) a few times but it was more intense than a tingle.... your doctor will probably start checking you for dilation in a week or two

Still no baby yet ladies!! Im at dr now waiting for my NST. I had to be seen yesterday because I started having bright red vaginal bleeding. They were worried about abruption but think everything is ok.... going to discuss with my regular dr today, she knows my history better. Just ready to have her out and know she is safe and sound:)


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

jkb - Well, I hope your NST goes well today. You've had such a roller coaster ride. We're all here rooting for the best for you and Miss Ellie Mae!

Beagle - I can't help you with the sensation. Sorry! I'm glad your dogs reacted well to the baby. I think ours will do the same. She won't really care either way as long as she continues to get a treat at least once a day. That's all she really cares about. Well, that and a walk every now and then. 

Terri - What the hell?? Ugh. I can't believe they still haven't heard and that they went ahead and scheduled you anyway. I mean, I know that seems like the right thing to do but man, do they not realize the anxiety they are causing?? :nope: 

Amy - I'm glad that all your testing came back normal. Now, we all just wait for either Beagle or Sars to have their babies so that you and Terri can get your BFPs. :happydance:

JCM - Good to hear from you. I'm glad the dedication went well. I'm sure your nervous about the upcoming surgery. How could you not be? But of course, we're all pulling for Charli and you guys. Hoping for the best possible outcome. Hopefully, it will all soon be a distant memory. 

How is everyone else doing?? Any news MrsW? Sars - how are you doing??

I had a Dr's appointment this morning. Everything looks perfect. My weight stayed the same and my belly measured right on track. I had to go get my blood drawn to make sure my thyroid is still behaving itself. Other than that, we talked about making sure I go this week to get my Tdap and flu vaccinations. Just need to swing by the local pharmacy and get that done. I'll have to drag DH to get his but that's okay. He never gets a flu shot but I told him that's not an option anymore. :haha:


----------



## JCM

Ugh...lightening crotch sucked. That's what my bet is. I had it all of the time the last 6 weeks and I don't miss it! Lol


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies!! I got back from the beach yesterday afternoon and went straight to work, so just getting a chance to check in and catch up.

Lady: You're pregnant!!!!! Congrats!!!! I'm just so thrilled for you. 

Krissy: Congrats on a great scan. I'm sure that the spotting is nerve wracking but is very common. Good luck on the next scan, hopefully they'll be able to detect the heartbeat.

Booger: I feel for your DH on the crib. Scraping uncured paint is the WORST. You look so cute in your photo. Yay for uneventful doctor's appointments. I got my tDap already but the flu shot wasn't in yet. My doctor is doing a walk-in clinic on Oct. 1, so I'm debating on whether that's too long to wait. Last time I got it I had a really bad reaction, so I'm kind of dreading it. It's been funny my husband has been so hardcore about the tDap. Anytime someone mentions wanting to see the baby, he's like better vaccinate yourself.

Terri: Your new photo is so cute. The agony!!!! I cannot believe you don't have the results yet and your nurse did not make that clear. I'm not a fan of this lady. Can we get your old nurse back?

Beagle: I think it is totally reasonable for you to say that is too far to travel at this point in your pregnancy if you don't feel up to it. It sounds like the bigger hurdle is having an honest conversation with your mom about it being too much and finding other ways to lend your support. Good luck.

Amy: I didn't really think there was anything else but glad to hear you got a clean bill.

JKB: I'm sorry Miss Ellie Mae isn't giving you a break yet! This little lady is sure to be a real spitfire.

Jen: Glad to hear the blessing went well. I cracked up at your thoughts about "earning" the right to complain. Does your hospital allow skin-to-skin immediately after the c-section? I know I'd be looking at being separated from baby for at least 30 minutes. I hate the thought of that.

Gotta run to our labor and delivery unit tour. I'll check in tonight.


----------



## terripeachy

Sars-we missed you!!! Good to hear that the beach was fab, but sucky to yah right into work immediately afterwards. My previous nurse had been through this process so she was way more understanding of the emotional toll this process takes. I'm not sure if I told you guys but after my, I'm, maybe my second failure, she met with me and was crying! Of course it made me start crying. I feel like if I have a negative result my current nurse will just say 'I'm sorry it didn't work.' And that would be that. Of course I'm hoping that's not the case. Thanks for the kudos on the picture. Next to my wedding photos, this is one of my faves. 

Lady/Krissy- how are you doing??

I think someone else asked me something but I can't remember.


----------



## sars930

Walking onto the labor and delivery unit tonight was definitely a bit of a "Holy shit, we're really doing this moment." I was glad I did the tour because I'd never been to the maternity floor of my hospital and you don't go in where I'd have thought.

Baby's been making some crazy movements tonight, so I'm hoping he or she is finally getting with the program.

I'm really annoyed I opened a bookshelf for the nursery that I ordered from Home Decorator's Collection and it is totally broken. And the parts that aren't are really shoddy construction. It's the last thing I really need to get the nursery in order. I'm debating do I bother exchanging it or try to find something else.

Hubs is going away this weekend for his annual men's family camping trip and I really wish he wasn't. I need his help with a ton of things this weekend, like hanging things and lifting heavy things. But it's an important family tradition, so I gotta shut up.

DH and I played each other in the first week of fantasy and I beat him 144 to 78. Pretty good start to my season. =)


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been a little MIA lately.

Sars- welcome back from the beach! Was it nice and relaxing? 

Booger- yay for everything looking good and being on track! I bet that's always a relief to hear.

Beagle - Sorry about the family drama. I agree, don't put yourself through unnecessary stress if you don't have to. Glad your pups reacted well with the baby.

Terri - Ugh! The waiting is so frustrating. Its funny, I remember the PGS results took a lot less time than I thought - it was like 3 days or something. I also love that pic of you and your DH. You guys look so happy.

Amy- glad you got a clean bill of health! I'm sure its a little disappointing though, sometimes you want to hear that there is something that was causing the issues, so that you can fix it! But at least that is one more thing done, to check off the list before the next cycle.

Jkb- sorry your gal hasn't come yet! I know she'll be here soon! Just curious, what is NST?

Jen - good to hear from you! I was just thinking about you guys - the surgery is coming up. It will be so nice to get this behind you.

Afm, life's been good. Still loving my new job. And soaking in the newly preggo-ness (I know, its not a word, LOL)! I'm only about 5 1/2 weeks along. The waiting for the ultrasound is agony. We keep second guessing it - DH asks me every day, "are you still pregnant?" "Still feel pregnant?" And I do the same thing (internally of course), almost like its too good to be true. So I think we're looking forward to the ultrasound I guess just to confirm things. And of course to check to see if its twins or a singleton! I'd done some reading and the beta numbers really don't indicate one thing or another, so we really just have to wait till the u/s. Sept 28 (DH's birthday :)).

Today is also our three-year wedding anniversary. It sucks cause DH had to fly out today to Wisconsin for work, and he'll be gone until Friday. So I am spending my anniversary watching House Hunters reruns and eating scrambled eggs for dinner! Haha. That's fine by me though!


----------



## jkb11

Lady- I'm still over the moon excited for you! Hoope the ultrasound comes fast for you. Happy anniversary sorry hubby is out of town. I love watching HGTV! I dream of house hunters international, buying my own island!:) An NST is a non stress test. It basically monitors babys heart rate, watching for decels and monitors contractions as well. If baby has decelerations in their heartrate it can indicate the baby is in distress and needs to be delivered. 

So yesterday my hubby was like, "lets encourage the contractions and maybe the will move up her delivery date:)" so he decided to get me a coffee which i have actually avoided while preggo and the we went on a vigorous uphill;) walk to encourage the contractions to pick back up, right before walking into the dr office. Well, dont ya know yhis was the first one i literally had no contractions during! So insane! Her little heart rate was up from the coffee tho! And she squirmed all over:) so unless she decides otherwise - 5 more days until i meet her&#9825;


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*jkb *- Well, I guess baby is just not quite ready to make her debut just yet. She sure is keeping you guys on your toes, though!

*Lady *- Yeah, those early weeks are hard when you know you're pregnant but there aren't really any other signs kicking in yet to let you feel like you are. Maybe you'll escape the misery of any morning sickness but mine kicked in right on time at around 6 weeks. Happy Anniversary! That stinks the DH is away - hopefully, you can celebrate when he returns.

*sars* - I thought the same thing when we toured the L&D area during our birthing class - like, OMG, this is for real! I'd say ditch the shelf and don't worry about exchanging it at this point. It sounds like it may not be of the best quality anyway so maybe finding something else would be easier at this point (especially if it's already assembled). 

*Terri *- I agree with all the others - your new picture is super adorable. You guys look so happy! I hope this new nurse gets her act together pronto!

:hi: to everyone else!

Yesterday at my Dr's appointment there was one lady ahead of me when I showed up to the office. They called her back and took her to the US room. Well, I had to go to the lab after my appointment to get my blood drawn to check my thyroid levels and she came into the lab right after me. I wasn't trying to be nosy but she was checking in right next to me and when they asked the Dr's name who placed the blood draw orders I heard her say my RE's name. I just wanted to turn to her and give her a big ol' hug because I know she must be going through her IVF retrieval cycle right now. I was in her exact spot one year ago. In fact, when I was out on Saturday night at that fundraiser dinner, it was on my mind quite a bit - I went to the same even last year and I wasn't drinking any alcohol because I was stimming at the time. I even had to take shots in the bathroom at the event. Anyway, it just seems crazy to me it was year ago that I went through the retrieval process. Most of this year seemed like it was dragging at the time, but now looking back, it seems to have flown by. Crazy how that works..........


----------



## beaglemom

Lady my sickness kicked in right at 6 weeks too...on the dot! But I was never really sick, just queasy. If you decide to keep taking tests, don't feel like a crazy person. I did it at least until my 10 week scan at the OB.

booger - I totally get what you are saying. My FB has FB memories & on Labor Day we are usually in the mountains. So when I look at our picks I am thinking in 2013, I was on my very first clomid cycle on this trip...and we bought my stroller. We were 2 months in to this journey (if you don't count the years of not really trying). Then Labor Day 2014 I was on hold for IVF hoping for a grant. No one knew on FB, but I know. And now I am a month from meeting my son. Life is wild.

Dr appt soon. Just hoping he is measuring well today. I haven't called my mom yet. So nervous. But I will wait until after the dr. Still not sure if my sister is making the drive, but she doesn't want to. It would basically be back & forth in one day & that is really tough. Also my mom gae away her horses when she sold her house...good people & her neighbors. So anyways, yesterday one of them died! Natural causes...just old. It makes me feel even worse about not going. But I know it is the right thing for me right now.


----------



## JCM

Sars, no skin to skin for me! But I think it was because she being monitored and checked by a million people for her issues. I wasn't even thinking about skin to skin at that point. I was really medicated and praying she didn't need surgery. My mom and DH were in the operating room. They were holding her finally and showing her to me. I couldn't stop shaking. I was freezing! She was in the NICU for the first night but they let me and DH go in as much as we wanted. I held her in recovery and then they took her away. So I followed her to the NICU. Lol! DH did skin to skin while I was being moved from the OR though. He gave her some formula too. Charli and I manage to have a great breast feeding relationship though despite all of that. Time I didn't get so it's possible. Tell you OB and anesthesiologist that you need skin to skin and they will probably make it happen. That was our plan until they noticed her defect. : /


----------



## JCM

I should also add that our plan if anything went wrong was that DH go with the baby and my mom stay with me. It all worked out!


----------



## beaglemom

I called my mom & she was upset with me. She basically said whatever you want to do & wouldn't say much else. I told her I was sorry & I loved her. That's all I can do. It's pretty upsetting. But my husband just keeps saying I have to do what's best. And I don't feel an obligation to my uncle...only my mom...and I don't want to see any of the rest of the family. She will get past it. If I wasn't pregnant, I would go to be with her. Nothing else I can do about it now.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & baby is 1 week behind which I feel better about. I told her about the weird feeling I had & she looked at me funny & said let us know if that keeps happening. Now on to weekly appointments.


----------



## terripeachy

Good job, beagle. Of course your mom would be sad, but when she sits down to think about it, she'll be ok with your decision. And..hopefully your sister will go and she'll be fine with that.

Glad DC is doing ok. And yay for weekly appointments! It's almost time!!


----------



## booger76

Beagle - I'm glad you talked to your Mom. I know it's hard but you're making the best decision for you right now and there is nothing wrong with that. I agree with Terri - time will take care of some of her pain in dealing with this. It will probably be a distant memory once DC is here! Glad your measurements are catching up. You are so close - aaaaack! I can't believe it.


----------



## LadySosa

Yes, I agree with Booger, she will forget about this once Derek is here! She will come around.

I am starting to feel, not queasy, but nothing sounds good. I have no idea what to eat for dinner cause yuck, nothing sounds good! Not even pizza. I'm trying to see if I can get my u/s bumped up to this Monday since I have the day off work, and it would be 6 weeks so hoping my nurse okays it. We'll see!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady I had that in the beginning. Nothing sounded good but also the sight of cooking made me feel sick. So my husband just basically cooked something & I would eat it. But if I had to think about what I wanted there was nothing & if I had to cook I would feel sick.

I know she will get over it. I don't know what is worse...being yelled at or her just being quiet. But I know she was upset about it. Hopefully she will just drop it because if it turns in to a thing, it will be horrible. I have all kinds of comebacks in my head ready...but I don't want to fight at all about it. But basically at the end of the day I have the right to surround myself with the people who bring positive energy in my life. And if she calls me selfish I will explode because I go out of my way when my sister comes to visit & I drop everything when my mom calls me 10 min before she gets to my house to announce herself. I would never use my child against her, but if somehow this does turn in to a thing, I would have to cut her out of my life until she calmed down. I just don't want a fight...not at this point in my life with my son so close. I have to make my family first. I have told my husband I don't want his sister around. And I told my FIL he has to bathe at the assisted living place & keep his room clean (meaning no unwashed 2 week old tupperware laying around) in order for the baby to visit. As far as my mom's family, I don't want them involved either. Both sides of our family have those people who are selfish & negative. And I refuse to bend my life to them. They don't deserve it. As harsh as it sounds, it's the truth. And my children don't deserve those kinds of people around them. My father lives in VA & he is notorious about asking us or my sister to visit. I don't plan to bend to him either. He can come see me. Especially in the beginning. That doesn't mean I won't travel...but I don't plan to be the one always driving around doing the visiting.


----------



## sars930

Lady, Happy anniversary! I love a good HGTV marathon. We had a lovely relaxing time at the beach. The weather wasn't awesome but that was OK because it made it feel fine to lay in bed and watch TV in the afternoon when it rained. I know what you mean about the food. I've been like that on and off, just totally disinterested in food. I hope you get to bump up your U/S.

JKB, Sorry, lil miss isn't cooperating. I can't wait for her debut!

Booger, Isn't it crazy to realize how life can change in a year? Last October, DH and I were on a trip to Puerto Rico and we called to get the results of his last SA, which they had wanted to retest. They screwed up and told us everything looked fine. They then called back to tell us things weren't OK and we needed to come in for an appointment. We went from so relieved to sad, to contemplating IVF. By that time this year, we'll have baby here. It makes me feel so blessed.

Jen, Sorry that was a senseless of question of me given Charli's scare at the beginning of life. I'm only allowed one person in the OR for a scheduled c-section and no one for an emergency. I've been told that they'd bring the baby to me for a second but the OR is way too cold for skin-to-skin. DH would go with the baby to the nursery. After about 30 minutes I would be brought to a room where I could have the baby with me. It is reassuring you don't feel that hurt your breastfeeding at all. I'm hoping to exclusively breastfeed.

Beagle, I'm glad you did what was best for you. You're mom might not understand in this moment but she will when she has some time to reflect. And yay for only being a bit behind. I'm sure DC is just growing away. My SIL's sister measured a week behind her entire pregnancy and they let her go to 42 weeks b/c they thought the due date was wrong. Sophie arrived 9 pounds 4 ounces.

I'm starting to reach a pretty uncomfortable state with my swelling. My hands and feet hurt a lot and my back is finally starting to ache. I see why people say the last few weeks can feel so slow. 

I called my doctor today b/c my last appointment was 9/8 and my next wasn't until 9/25. The nurse agreed they wanted me to come in sooner, so I've got an appointment Monday morning. We'll see where the baby is then. If baby's still breech, they'll schedule the version some time in the next week. Baby is still really active and seems to be trying to turn. I'm kind of ready to just know one way or the other what is going to happen.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I just got another invoice from Naterra and it said 'results won't ship until payment is made.' So, of course, I paid the bill and then asked when and how I'll get my results. He said 'your embryo was received on the 9th and processing takes 5 days so you should have your results tomorrow or the next day. We'll call your doctor.' SERIOUSLY??!! The 9th!!??? My nurse called me on 8/31 asking me if I wanted to do another batch or have them sent. I called her back on the 1st saying send them and they don't arrive until the 9th?! Unbelievable. I've been worried all this time and testing only takes 5 days?! They are really killing me slowly!! Chinese water torture is nothing compared to TTC with infertility. Gah!!


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - brutal... that's all I can say. But I also think back to all the agony of my ivf cycle. So many unspectacular delays. All of it ending up exactly how it should. Hoping all this will be forgotten soon because you will be pregnant. And nothing compares to infertility TTC.


----------



## booger76

Terri - Seriously?? That's ridiculous. We need better communication here people!!! We might all collapse from anxiety around here. 

sars - I hope your US on Monday reveals that little stinker has turned around in there!! My doctor told me on Monday to get everything I want to do done in the next four weeks. He was like "When you hit 36 weeks, you'll be miserable. It's no joke." At our birthing class, they told us that if we end up with a C-section, they still do skin-to-skin, if possible. The nurse instructing the class said that even though our hospital is small (in relative terms), they are pretty progressive that way. I think it's just important to know that if it doesn't happen, you and the baby will be just fine. 

Beagle - I hope your Mom can come around soon. Just realize that she is processing a lot right now too. If she tries to turn it into a thing - just don't play along. Nobody needs that stress and drama right now. 

Lady - Beagle and I were pretty similar, I think, in that we never were pukey but were nauseated. From about 6-12 weeks, there were definitely things that just didn't sound good at all. I think I lived on grilled cheese and mashed potatoes during that time. Let us know if your US gets bumped up! 

JCM - That must have been scary! You sound like you handled it well and obviously, you and Charli haven't had any issue bonding. 

I keep thinking about what I want to happen and then realize that if it doesn't, it won't be the end of the world. I'm not writing a birth plan. I won't feel bad if I have to get an epidural or C-Section. I know women have been birthing naturally forever and that our bodies are made to do it, but that doesn't mean I won't welcome some relief if things get to be too much for me. Childbirth isn't a competition but I feel like it's been turned into one lately. I feel like there is so much pressure put on women these days to do things a certain way and if they don't, then you're a failure. It's ridiculous. My mother had 4 children and our births were nothing like how they do things now. We weren't breastfed. But you know what, we were loved, deeply, and there was never any question that we were safe and that our parents would do anything to protect us. That's what I think shaped our lives more than anything. 

Sorry - I'm just venting. I just can't handle all the judgment that's out there these days. I think most people are doing the best that they can. Maybe that's naive of me.

Oh, and I'm not directing this at anyone - it's just a rant. I don't think we have anyone here on this thread that's judging or said anything like that at all. I think it's one of those things where people are spouting off so many things to me right now and asking our plans and then when you tell them, you open yourself up to "well, well, well......"


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I was listening to a pop culture podcast the other day and the topic was labor in tv/movies, etc..is it realistic? are the dads always so dopey? etc.. and one of the new moms said she was really annoyed that when you are obviously pregnant, it's open season for advice, and telling you what you should and shouldn't do when you didn't even ask. I think that if I ever get pregnant, I'm just going to make up lies about everything to everyone. Yes, I'm breastfeeding, no I'm not breastfeeding. It's a boy, it's a girl. I'm doing a c-section, no natural birth, it's a surprise, I did IVF. HA!!HA!!. Everyone will think different things and no one will know the truth. Get out of my face with your advice! hee hee. Sorry you have to go through all that. People suck.

My nurse actually emailed me today telling me I should have the results tomorrow or next week. I wrote back saying that I called them last night and told her about the 9th, etc..and that is why I was freaking out because I thought they got my embie sooner, etc...I didn't relay that I was upset with her because I won't be dealing with her for too much longer. I was also telling my girlfriend last night that I'm so happy this is the last time for me. I've had enough with paying bills, ultrasounds, blood work, hoping, taking vitamins, waiting, checking the calendar, taking shots, etc..I'm just done with it all. Seriously done-stick a fork in me. I still want a normal embie, but if not, THEN I'm really done! :haha:


----------



## LadySosa

Terri- i don't blame you. This process is so overwhelming and sometimes you just want to move on with life. Of course we are praying for your embryo and that everything works out, but I'm glad you're looking at the silver lining in case it doesn't. Either way, we are here for you!

Booger- I keep hearing "get ready for everyone to give you their opinion and advice". I am sure after hearing for 8 months it can grate on your nerve!


----------



## KrissyB

I'll have to catch up with the thread later, things are crazy at work.
But I just had to pop in and say..... WE HEARD A HEARTBEAT! 
The CRL measurements are still pretty iffy because it's such a small thing to measure, but the RE guessed at about 5 mm and the HB was 115. I am just over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## booger76

Yay, Krissy! :wohoo:


----------



## jkb11

Terri- oh my word! I'm glad i dont have the number for your nurse! I'm so frustrated with her unthoughtfulness, you are such a good person to tolerate her negligence. I'm keeping everything crossed for you to get great news about your baby! I can completely understand where you are at peace with whatever the outcome at this point. Wishing with all my heart this is it for you! 

Krissy- yay!!! Such a sweet moment!!! Very happy for you. 

Sars-hope lil one turns for you! 

Booger-- im with you! Why does everyone think they have to share their opinions! ! It definitely gets old. This past week i have been feeling the DONE part of pregnancy. My body just feels heavy. Have gone back to that feeling of needing naps but having insomnia. 

Lady- so glad to hear you are having an aversion to food;) hope they let you move your ultrasound up!!


----------



## beaglemom

Ditto on the motherhood judgements. Just let us all be good moms our own way. I do ask things sometimes because I am curious...like breastfeeding & how the delivery went. But just to get info & I make sure I express that. The questions have not been too bad for me, but it is def exhausting. I had 2 bad times. One was a practice manager who I hated (customer) & she asked me like 100 questions. I didn't want her to know I was pregnant because I hate her. And she seemed to go too far...not just the normal stuff. It was when are you due, boy or girl, what is his name, who is he named after. I was like my god I was only answering to make it stop but it won't stop! The other was I was at Target buying a bath tub & I was basically laughed at by the older cashier & she said I bought one of these & it was useless...we never used it. Wow. Thanks. I had a family member ask how much we spent on IVF which is kind of rude. But otherwise most people just accepted the IVF without much question...the ones I chose to tell. I agree...we do not have judgement here. I think it is more curiosity & our own concerns. Like with sars question about the c section. We are trying to assure you c section isn't the worst thing in the world. But we all also understand that we all have a plan in our head of how things will go & it is upsetting when it might not go that way. Just like how we all got pregnant. None of us planned to do IVF. So we are allowed to be upset things didn't go our way...doesn't mean we think the way others did things was the wrong way. I hope all that makes sense.

Terri - I hate this wait for you. Hopefully this will be your final & SUCCESSFUL try at IVF.


----------



## booger76

Yes. I think that was supposed to be my point - everyone has a reason for why they want to do something a particular way. Nobody is doing something with the intention of hurting themselves or their baby. We're all just trying to do the best we can. I really hope I can birth naturally and breastfeed exclusively, but if it doesn't happen that way, it will all be okay. I don't need someone telling me about how my baby will be grow up to be obese and dumb if they end up on formula. That's just not helpful.

I do try to appreciate and listen to people's advice. I mean, we're obviously going to make some mistakes and it would be nice to avoid some of them if we can......

I will admit that this all new to me. I used to sit there and silently judge people based on the choices they were making - it just didn't hit me until I was going through it how horrible I was being. I guess motherhood is already affecting me - hopefully for the better. :winkwink:


----------



## booger76

Oh, and Terri - I can understand you being done. I am so hopeful that this embryo is normal and will lead to your baby. But if it doesn't, there has to be some comfort in knowing you are ready to move on. :hugs:


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - You are seriously being so patient and understanding. It was really negligent and inconsiderate of the nurse to send you a schedule without a note or something saying "Pending PGS Results". That's all she needed to write. And really, she could have saved or reserved your spot in her computer without actually sending you the schedule. UGH!! I'm so frustrated for you. Then the whole not receiving the embryo until the 9th!! Grrrr!!!!!

Beaglemom - I'm glad you decided not to go and I'm glad you talked to your mom about it. I'm sorry she wasn't a little more understanding, but I'm sure as soon as the funeral passes this will all be water under the bridge. I'm also glad you feel better after your Dr. appointment.

Lady - Food aversions were always what hit me first too. Fingers crossed it doesn't get much worse than that for you. Can't wait for your scan.

jkb11 - You are so close!! I'm getting so excited for you!!

Sars - I really hope the baby moves into place for you. The version sounds really painful eek!!!

Krissy - Congrats on hearing the heartbeat!! I'm so happy for you!!

Booger - What you said about childbirth and also about the competiveness and judgment of doing this or that and if you don't then you're a bad mother is very much how I feel as well. I had a friend who tried to breastfeed and was having a really hard time with it. After about 4 weeks she gave up and just switched completely to formula. She wasn't concerned about her son (she knew he was just fine) but she was so concerned about what everyone thought of her. She asked me several times if I thought she was a bad mom. I told her absolutely not, that she needed to do what worked for HER. Who gives a sh*t what anybody else thinks. I felt so bad for her. 

AFM - Since we are talking about unsolicited advise I'm going to give my two cents about childbirth LOL... This is just my opinion based on my experience, because after having my son, I learned it really does help not to be dead set on a specific plan, or at least not expect it all to go according to plan. I had a plan when I went to give birth to my son, and NOTHING went the way it was supposed to. I really had to throw everything I wanted to happen and planned to happen out the window. I forgot most the stuff they taught me in the classes when it came time to use it lol. And even after having a natural child birth I still didn't get to hold him immediately after like I wanted to. I had a few issues after my son was born, I had a fever and I wouldn't stop hemorrhaging, they thought that the medication they gave me to help induce the contractions was causing my blood not to clot so it took them over an hour to get the bleeding under control. It wasn't life threatening or anything, but they didn't let me have my son immediately after. In fact his father, and grandparents on both sides held him before I did. When I finally did hold him though, I didn't feel like we missed anything, and everything worked out just fine with breastfeeding. I just don't want anyone to get hung up on a specific plan or on that first skin to skin moment and think it will negatively effect anything if it doesn't happen. It won't.


----------



## JCM

Oh I had a plan. NONE of it happened. Did I mention EVERYONE in the OR works with DH? I'm like please don't discuss my vagina or hemroids with these people while you're doing a knee revision next week. LOL! One of the nurses actually said "oh, don't worry, we do this every day." I'm like "well, I DONT so if we could gently move my legs with no feeling instead of throwing them around so I'm spread eagle all of the time thad be just great..." Don't even get me started on those lactation consults coming in "breast is best you know". Excuse me, see that guy over there in the chair? He was formula fed and he's a brilliant surgeon so just shut your mouth and let me do what I want. Haha I was so scared of breast feeding. So afraid it was gonna hurt so I'd put it off and give a little formula and the lactation lady was like "you really shouldn't do that." I said "you really shouldn't open your mouth unless I ask you." Sooooooo if any of you need me to hitch anyone out while you're in the hospital, give me a call. 
Sars, maybe DH can do skin to skin for you. It really was freezing in that room. Brrrr! I'm glad I didn't get to hold her in there. I was shaking out of control. I would have dropped her! My mom was the first one to hold her I think. Then DH. Then me. Nothing about that situation was perfect really. But it was for me. Because it was my delivery and that makes it special. 

In other news, I can't wait for you all to have your babies because I'd really like to discuss these shows on Disney Jr. Charli is obsessed with Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Donald just really has a bad attitude and I'm sick of it. Hahahahaa my life right now...

Terri, for crying out loud! I'd like to punch that whole staff in the face. Haha I'm cranky. Charli is getting teeth. We are having a rough week. I'm so tired. 

Lady, I lived on life cereal, pretzels (had to be the square snaps kind) and cheez its for the first 10 weeks. Saltines in bed before I got up helped the morning sickness a little. Have you ever tried to eat a saltine with a dry "I just woke up" mouth? Hilarious.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!

Krissy- congratulations! How special to hear the heartbeat. Did you get emotional? I know I will when the time comes.

Terri - seriously, the 9th?? That is so irritating. They take their sweet @ss time and here you are (actually, here WE are, lol) on pins and needles, thinking its all done and taken care of. I'd be really annoyed if I were you.

Amy- wow that is quite the story. It sounds like a scary experience with them not being able to stop the bleeding. This is all so new to me, I dont even have an OB yet, let alone have planned out the birth! I also don't think I would mind letting DH hold the babe first and even my mother/mother in law, but I am sure that preference will change as I am feeling more and more pregnant and more invested in the being growing inside of me. Call me naive, but I also didn't tell know how heated of a topic breastfeeding is. I think I new the "breast is best" as they say, but I wouldn't think twice about using formula if I needed to. People are so judgy! 

Jen - Haha. You crack me up. Wow, Charli is already getting teeth?? Is that early or is that the normal time frame? Sheesh, I really know nothing about babies! I guess I better learn, lol. 

I am still not feeling nauseous, knock on wood. But still having food aversions and weird cravings. Raisin bran for dinner, YUM! It also doesn't help that I have zero energy when I get home from work to cook anything. Which has been fine this week since its just me and DH is out of town. He gets home tomorrow. Yay! Me and Chuck have missed him so much! I broke down today and took another pregnancy test. It was positive. Phew! Oh, and I was able to get my ultrasound schedule for next Friday, Sept 25. Yay! One more week!


----------



## terripeachy

My doc just called me at work! He said 'You had three chromosomes that were at 1.' i said 'what does that mean?' He said 'You can't get pregnant with that embryo.' I said 'Ok, thanks for calling.' That's it for me girls. :cry:


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - I am so sorry. I don't really know what else to say. You never know what life will throw at you. Your chances of being a mom may not be over. You just probably won't have a biological child. Didn't you talk about adoption at one point...or fostering? After some time you may find that is your calling. But I know you will do what is best for you.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & Lady I was so set on baby books...gave them up after about 3 months. I will figure things out as I go. But I may go to the used book store and find an actual baby book vs a pregnancy book.


----------



## booger76

Oh Terri, :cry: I'm so sorry. I know you're not a huggy person, but I am sending you a big ol' virtual hug. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry I've been MIA ladies but I have been reading along.

Terri - No words. I'm just devastated for you. What a crappy phone call. I hate your doctor and I hate this news. Let those tears flow if you need to for now. You can regroup when you're ready. xoxoxo


----------



## LadySosa

Terri- I am so sorry. I wish I could give you a big hug. I don't even know what to say other than I'm sorry and I wish the outcome was different. I hope this weekend you and hubs can spend some time together and just absorb the news. We are always going to be here for you!


----------



## jkb11

Terri- there are no words. I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you, we are here to listen. Hugs.


----------



## sars930

Oh, Terri. I was so hoping to see other news. My heart is broken for you. I'm so sorry. There really are no other words. Sending you a big virtual hug. Take some time for yourself this weekend and do something nice. Go for a ride or a run or slam down a big martini.


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - I am SO SO sorry. I am so heartbroken to hear this news. I wish I had better words of comfort for you. We are here for you if you need anything at all.


----------



## KrissyB

Oh no Terri :cry: I am so so sorry to hear.
As one of the other ladies mentioned - maybe adopting or fostering are still good options for you? I wish there was anything I could do to help soften that blow, but I hope you take some time for yourself and take care :hugs:


----------



## booger76

I figured we could all use some cheering up so I thought I would post a few funny dog memes (at least they made me laugh).......
 



Attached Files:







4bd.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 15









bread dog.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 8









best air.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6









omg-cute-things-100612_081.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> I figured we could all use some cheering up so I thought I would post a few funny dog memes (at least they made me laugh).......

:)


----------



## booger76

This is one of my faves too: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI


----------



## sars930

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is hanging in there.

Terri, You've been on my mind. Sending you lots of prayers.

Just a quick update from me, I went in to the doctor yesterday and this little bugger is still breech. We've scheduled the version for Monday morning. I have a consult on Thursday to check fluid levels etc. to make sure it is safe to try the version. I think baby is trying to flip but not succeeding. There's been lots of switching sides and inching about. I'm also trying chiropractic and acupuncture. I figure it can't hurt. I also had my first cervical check at the appointment (that's not very comfortable). I'm 1 CM dilate and 50% effaced. Doctor said she was pleased with that. They warned I might have some spotting/bleeding after but said it should be dark colored. It was a little scary when it was bright red but nurse said as long as it happened once to not be concerned. It was only once, so I guess my cervix was just irritated.


----------



## beaglemom

My dr said she won't start checking my cervix until 38 weeks. I have no idea if the baby is the right way or not. She felt my stomache last time & didn't say anything, so I assume it is all good. I am so anxious for next week. I just want to get to Oct without going in to labor. I want to be out of work through at least the end of December.

Nothing new with me. I have not heard from my mom...but it's not like we talk any set time or anything. I am just going to see how things go. I don't really plan to call her. No real reason. I can never keep up with her work schedule. So if she wants to come by she will let me know.

I have most of my hospital bag laid out to pack. I did a lot of organizing over the weekend to get more out of my space in the nursery. I have a book shelf coming tomorrow. It is short & mainly for us when we are feeding the baby. For our phone or drink or whatever. The last thing I need to do is clean out a kitchen cabinet for bottles & wash all my bottles. Hoping to get some energy to do that this week. So my goal is by Sunday night I will be completely ready to have this baby! But he better not come until Oct. :)

Oh & my boss has still not sent out the divided customer list to the other assistants. I have reminded him, but he acts too busy. So no more reminders from me. I wanted to email the assistants with info on my customers like typical needs & contacts. And also email my customers their new contact while I am out. But if it is not his priority, then it is not mine either. They can survive.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

Beagle - It's crazy how close both you and Sars are to the end! Glad to hear you only have a few little chores left to do and then you're all set. Your Mom will contact you when she's ready, I guess. I hear about not caring at work - I've been trying to prep people for when I'm not here. Those that care seem to have taken the initiative to work with me to figure things out and those that don't, I'm over trying to help them. There's still time, obviously, (at least for me) but if we get furloughed like we did two years ago, I might not be back at all depending on how long it lasts!

sars - I'm sorry to hear you have to have the version. I hope it works and that it's not too uncomfortable. Little baby better stay put after you have it done! I've read where the cervical checks are not fun. :nope:

Not too much going on over here. My shower was this past Sunday so now we have a good idea of the stuff we still need to go out and purchase. I'll try to get that done this weekend. One of the games was to make a baby out of Play-doh and then I got to pick my favorite one. It was pretty funny. I attached a few pictures of some of them.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0686.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0687.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0691.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies!

Terri- still thinking about you. I hope you're hanging in there.

Booger- thanks for sharing the dog memes and video! The video was so funny. Poor guy, he felt so guilty. I've definitely seen that face before, lol. Glad your shower was a success! The play doh babies are so cute- that's a great idea for a shower game!

Sars- sorry baby is still breech. That sounds super uncomfortable. Sorry you have to go through all that!

Beagle- that's annoying about your boss. They'll soon be wishing they paid more attention to these issues when you're gone! Soon enough it won't be your problem. Hang in there. As usual, you are so well prepared! Nice job.

Afm, still trucking along. My ultrasound is on Friday. Longest wait of my life! I haven't been having any nausea, thankfully. Just fatigue and some mild cramps/aches. And still majorly sore boobs. I told someone at work. I just had to tell someone! She's a young mom and she was talking about "when you get pregnant, blah blah blah" and I just blurted out, "I'm 6 weeks pregnant!" She was shocked. I told her not to tell anyone. I'm kind of regretting telling her, I'm just nervous that she might tell others. I sure hope not!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - a lot of my registries started offering coupons for my unfinished registry...may want to keep it in mind. But I never used them...too anxious to be prepared!


----------



## sars930

Beagle: I don't think my office would do a cervical check until 37 weeks. She was checking b/c of the version. Wanted to see if I was a candidate for it. If I was already really dilated they might not do it. You are super prepared. I've got baby's stuff all packed and some of my stuff. Our weather is so mercurial lately I feel it is hard to pack. With work stuff, just repeat: not my problem.

Booger: How was your shower? The play-doh babies are hilarious. I'm not sure where you're registered. At Buy Buy Baby we used 800 of the 20 percent coupons, so that was better than using the registry completion discount. For Amazon, I waited to get the 15%. I actually haven't placed my final order yet. We have everything we need immediately.

Lady: I remember being SO exhausted those first few weeks. Everything felt hard. I can't wait for your ultrasound.

Thanks for the good wishes with the version. I went to the chiropractor today and I gotta say even if it doesn't work, it felt awesome. I've mentioned how I have hip issues. It hasn't been bothering me but he put his finger into the one spot and it is inflamed. He told me my pelvis is out of whack, which would put my uterus as well, making less room for baby. I'm going back every day this week and I have acupuncture tomorrow. He told me to keep hanging off the couch upside down at night. If the version fails, I'll keep up with the chiropractic visits b/c it can't hurt and my insurance gives me 30 visits a year.


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies. :coffee:

Lady - Only two more days until your scan!!! How exciting. I can't wait to hear how it goes. Yes, the tiredness of the first trimester is real. I came home almost everyday and took a little nap. :sleep: Hopefully, the lady at work can keep her mouth shut. It's hard not to to tell people early on.......you're so excited, you just want to blurt it out to the world. 

sars - I agree with you on the chiropractor - even if science says it doesn't do much, it feels so good. I am getting a massage tomorrow and I can't wait. My friend gave me a gift certificate to a local spa two years ago for my bachelorette party - I'd say I'm overdue to cash it in! Thanks for the advice about the coupons - I'll have to keep an eye out.

Beagle - Thanks to you too for the advice about the discounts. I'll have to see what Amazon has going. We registered at Target and Amazon - the Target registry was pretty much cleaned out so that's good. I only got a couple of duplicate gifts (all from Target) so I should be able to exchange a few things too.

jkb - How are you doing??? Curious to know if little Ellie Mae is here yet.

Hello to everyone else! 

My shower was really nice. It was a Sunday brunch so the food was amazing. There were several breakfast casseroles, a blueberry coffee cake, chocolate-dipped strawberries, baked brie, donuts, pineapple, and chocolate cupcakes! I was so full when I left. There were lots of ladies there and we all had a good time. It's amazing to see how generous people are......this little girl is already so loved. I just wanted to cry with happiness.

Well, pictures of the nursery really should be coming soon. The crib is done! But, we can't put it in the nursery yet as I need to organize everything we got from the shower. It's all in the nursery still in bags and boxes. :dohh: I can't wait to have everything organized. DH is going hunting/camping this afternoon through Saturday so I should be able to get everything pretty much put away by the time he gets back.

Just need to pack some bags now............


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - Definitely feeling the exhaustion as well. Plus I have a chronic upset stomach. Not enough to be sick, but enough to just put me off all day. :sick: Best of luck Friday! 

Booger - I love those play doh babies! What a creative idea, I've never heard of that done at a shower and it's such an awesome game! 

Sars - Best of luck with the version. Hopefully it's successful and everything goes smoothly from here on out.

Terri - I hope you're hanging in there and taking all the time you need for yourself. We're still all here rooting for you if you want to vent or chat!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - You are still on my mind all the time. I hope you are hanging in there. I miss you. I know that your trip is coming up soon. I hope you have a great time and are able to get your mind off all this TTC heartbreak.

Sars - I'm so sorry you have to do the version. I really hope it works! I'm kind of scared for you though, it just sounds painful.

Beaglemom - That is so great you are almost ready. You'll just be able to relax your last few weeks and that's awesome.

Booger - I'm glad you enjoyed your shower. What a cute idea with the play-doh babies. And very original too, I've never heard of that before.

Lady - I'm so excited for your scan on Friday. I really hope your co-worker doesn't tell anyone else. I guess this is her test to see if she's really trust worthy or not lol.


AFM - I started AF over the weekend and started the BCP on Monday. I got my schedule and I am scheduled for transfer on Oct. 23rd. So one month from today. I go in next Thursday for my first ultrasound, blood work, SHG, and endometrial scratch. The only thing I'm confused about is that the nurse referred to it as an endometrial biopsy. So I told her that my Dr. called it a scratch not a biopsy and she replied and said that was the scratch and they would be sending a small sample to pathology to check for any uterine abnormalities. Does anyone know if this is standard during a scratch? Because when I talked to my Dr. about it at our last meeting, he didn't say anything about that. He just talked about the benefits of the scratch and implantation. I thought a biopsy and scratch were two different things? A scratch sounds simple, a biopsy sounds more involved (and expense lol).


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - after my shower I was so unorganized. I couldn't wait to put it all in its place. And I had a small shower. I feel great when I am in the room now...everything almost in its place.

The guy I work with just had his 20 week scan. He missed the first scan. He said everything feels a bit more real now that he knows the sex & saw it. But the weird thing is, the pregnancy still doesn't feel real to me. I don't really think in terms of a baby. Last night we cleared out a shelf for the baby in the kitchen. I washed a load of bottles & had them air drying. I looked at it & I said to my husband look at this. A baby is coming. It is so sureal.

Had my appt today...watched the epidural video. She said what do you think? I said yeh we are def doing that. We talked a but about how things used to be & all that. She said I think you will be happy with the epidural. So I don't know what I measured, but I guess she didn't like it because she sent me for a scan. I was a little upset at first because my husband couldn't come today & we had no idea there would be a scan. But it ended up being no big deal because he is so big in there you can't really make much out. I am measuring right around 36 weeks & he is about 6 lbs 2 oz. So I am looking good...still behind, but I guess the scan put the dr at ease. I did find out where he is. Head down & feet up by my ribs...exactly where he should be.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy I would think a biopsy would be a simple thing if they are already in there to do the scratch. Technically PGS is a biopsy...just taking a tissue sample. You could confirm with your dr but to me it sounds like they are just trying to rule out one more thing while doing the scratch. But it could end up with an additional cost. But I really am not sure...just the way I am seeing it using those terms.


----------



## sars930

Krissy, Hope you're feeling OK. I'll take all the good luck vibes I can get 

Booger, Your shower sounds delicious. Luckily, I was eating lunch while reading about it or my stomach would be rumbling. We were blown away by the generosity of folks. I can't wait to see the crib. I've got a prenatal massage DH got me for my birthday that I have to schedule. Enjoy your pampering!

Beagle: Glad to hear DC is the right away. I didn't think you'd have an issue. By 37 weeks 97 percent of babies are head down. My child is just a special flower.:wacko: That's exciting you got an unexpected peak of the boy but sorry your husband missed out. I am curious to hear how much they think baby weighs when I go in tomorrow.

Amy: I have no knowledge of this but I think that Beagle's guess sounds spot on. You should check if it is going to cost you more ahead of time. Your schedule is right on track for one of our baby's! Thanks re: the version. I wish I didn't have to do it but it is what it is. I'll be having a consult tomorrow and find out if I can get the epidural/if they recommend it.

I went for my first acupuncture session this morning before work. She did some needles to open up my SI joints, pelvis and to ease my lower back pain. And then she burned moxibustion by the pinky toe of both my feet. My OB actually recommended doing this b/c it's been shown to be quite effective in flipping breech babies. They have no idea why. It was nuts that the second the needles went in the baby went wild moving and for an hour after the moxi it was nonstop as well. She gave me a few sticks of it for DH to light and burn by my toes several times a day! Oh, the things I never thought I would be saying before I got pregnant. I'm headed to the chiropractor after work! Tomorrow at noon I have my version consult with the prenatal specialist I've been seeing through out my pregnancy for the U/S. I love the doctor so I'm happy if I have to do the version it'll be him doing it.

So, yeah I'm one big boring ball of breech baby news.


----------



## LadySosa

Amy- yay for getting your schedule! Only a month away- woohoo! I had the same thing - scratch and biopsy. I just wanted the scratch but my doc said its really the same thing to take the biopsy as it is to scratch the endometrium, so they just send off the biopsy to double check results. That's how my doc explained it.


----------



## beaglemom

All that Chinese medicine stuff is facinating. The accupuncture never did anything for me...but that doesn't mean I don't believe in it. Not a negative experience...just didn't do anything for me.

Man...exhaustion is coming back. I was relaxing this weekend but I really should have been getting things done because I was feeling pretty good. Either Mon or Tues I was so wiped out I thought I would need a mid day nap. Today it is kicking in again. Also my body is aching for Pepsi all the time! I try so hard to resist...but it is tough. I had one today. I know it's not the end of the world if I have one, but I am not keeping up my water like I should. I drink a ginger ale at night & sometimes that helps the urge. Better than a pepsi considering the caffeine.

Has anyone gotten a freebie emfamil bag? I finally opened mine. It has tons of goodies in there. Plus free formula. I am sure it won't last long, but nice to have. I had 2 bags & both had different stuff. I got one at the huge consignment sale & one at my 3d scan. I know we all are probably doing breastfeeding, but I recommend signing up on their website. They will send samples & pretty decent size cans of formula. If you don't end up using or needing it, I am sure you can find someone who can or donate it to a shelter. You can also get a ton of coupons. One of my bags had a sample of post pregnancy vitamins. I was wondering if such a thing was made. It helps with breastfeeding. I think their stuff is neat because all the literature they give you talks about breastfeeding but they are a formula company. Makes me think they know breast is best but they also know some women need/prefer to use formula.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies, quuck update more to come :) 

Ellie Mae is here:) and beautifully perfect. She is doing well, she weighed 8lbs 4 oz and was 21.5 inches long!! Boy was my dr wrong. Haha. She has a head full of hair and is the sweetest thing ever! Section went well, hope to be d/c'd tomorrow.


----------



## sars930

Congrats! Welcome to the world Ellie Mae! So happy to hear all went well.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :flower:

jkb - Hooray!! I'm glad everything went well and that Ellie Mae is perfect. :cloud9:

Beagle - I say have your Pepsi - one a day isn't going to hurt anything. There isn't very much caffeine in a Pepsi - way below what's considered safe during pregnancy, anyway. Also, I'm with you on the whole "a baby is coming" thing. It still doesn't seem real to me, even when she's doing somersaults in my belly and our house full of baby stuff. It will be real soon enough though, for sure!

sars - I read something not that long ago about moxibustion actually helping. I had never heard of it before. It seems impossible but I guess a few small studies show some results. It certainly can't hurt anything!

Amy - Hooray for having your schedule in hand and having a transfer date! It sounds your biopsy/scratch question has been answered - I can't provide any insight as I never had either. I'm just happy to see you're on your way again. :thumbup:

Krissy - Glad to hear you're doing well - minus the upset stomach. :flower:

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Yay JKB!! Welcome to the world Ellie Mae! So happy to hear that she has arrived and is healthy! You've come a long way mama- congrats!!

This morning the nausea kicked in. Ugh ugh ugh. I just had to make a beeline for the bathroom in case I yacked. And everything is making me gag- the smell of the bathroom at work made me feel worse! I was worried that I wasn't having nausea but now it's here and I wish it wasn't. Bleh.


----------



## booger76

Oh boy, Lady! :sick: The bathroom at work can be a very dangerous place when you're nauseated (because of the smell). My sense of smell has been elevated this entire pregnancy. I can smell someone smoking a cigarette from miles away, I swear. I hope it doesn't get too bad for you!


----------



## beaglemom

Welcome Ellie Mae!

Ditto on the smells...I seem crazy because I always smell something & no one else does. It was always hard for me to clean up poop accidents in the house...now it is so much worse.

I know I am ok to drink the Pepsi. But they say to drink so much water & if you add in a caffeine drink you have to do twice the water to balance it. So still trying to resist. But I did have one with lunch yesterday.


----------



## beaglemom

OMG...just realized my little ticker has the baby flipped.


----------



## sars930

Oh, Lady sorry to hear the nausea is in full force but that's a good sign too!

I also have a killer sense of smell. DH thinks I'm nuts the things I smell.

While doing the moxibustion last night, DH thought it'd be hilarious to play some voodoo music. We were dying laughing.

Beagle: I have one Coke Zero a day, if that makes you feel any better. It has way less caffeine than a cup of coffee and that's OK. 

I just wrapped up a visit at the perinatal specialist. Baby has moved but not the way I hoped. Baby's frank breech now. We're scheduled for the version Monday at 8 AM and my doctor highly recommended the epidural, so I'm going to get it. He characterized it at a 50/50 shot, perhaps slightly better. I have two strikes against me in that I'm a first time mom so I have less laxity in my uterus and the placenta is anterior. Some studies have shown the ECV doesn't work as well with an anterior placenta for whatever reason. I still feel it is worth a shot, so I'm going for it! I'll keep up my hanging off the couch and burning Chinese herbs at my toes but have modern medicine in my back pocket. The U/S tech mentioned that baby would be in the perfect position for delivery if it would just flip. She also was shocked by how much hair baby had blowing in the fluid. It gets me excited to think about seeing that shock of hair.


----------



## beaglemom

Darn...I should have asked about hair on my scan!

Sars - if she doesn't flip, the dr will do a c-section? When would that be?


----------



## sars930

On my last two scans, the techs have mentioned it because there is so much. Those Italian gene =) They would want to schedule after 39 weeks, so the earliest would be Oct. 11. The date I choose will depend on: what doctor is on what day and if it is best for me to wait until Friday. I've had yet another issue setting up my maternity leave with HR supplying incorrect info. My boss is trying to sort this out.

If the doctor I want is on Wednesday, I'd been thinking that could be a cool birth date: 10/14/15. My dad's bday is 10/17, so I'd get discharged Friday or Saturday AM and we could at least celebrate at my house as opposed to the hospital.
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations jkb!! Welcome Ellie. I can't wait to read about your birth story if you have time someday. 

Booger-your shower sounds really great. I have never heard of the play doh babies either. Cute! And yay for the crib being finished!

Lady-gross. Hee hee. Glad things are going well. Oh, I hope your coworker can keep a secret. And I'm happy you have someone at work to talk to about all this stuff. 

Amy-yeah for a transfer date!! The scratch/biopsy is standard. It hurts for a few seconds and then it's done. It'll be worth it for sure. 

Beagle-sorry your mom hasn't talked to you. Give her space and she'll call you when she's ready or you can call her when you feel like talking. Your workplace is still the same. You gave them chances to get prepared so if they don't care, you shouldn't worry. It's just work. Not that important. 

SARS-the voodoo music with your toe lighting sounds funny. I hope everything will be fine, but it sure is a wondering game at this point. I'll keep reading!

I'm in Seattle with my girlfriends and we're doing great. There was a fatal accident yesterday which had traffic all tied up everywhere but we were able to get where we needed to be (Safeco field and dinner). Today we're going to Vancouver. I'm on east coast time so I'm up super early. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## booger76

Terri - Good to hear from you! You are up early for the pacific coast. I read about the horrible accident yesterday. Scary! Enjoy the rest of your visit. :flower:

sars - That hair blowing around in there is hilarious. Come on, baby - flip around for mama!!! I don't blame you for getting the epidural for the version - it will probably help you relax if you can't really feel what's going on. 

Beagle - I noticed your ticker baby flipped too. How funny. I'm glad to hear that DC is in the correct position in real life too! One less thing to worry about. And it's good you were able to make a decision about the epidural. I keep leaning more and more towards it too - still some time to make up my mind.

Lady - Good luck at your scan today!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes. 

:hi: to everyone else!

I can't wait for this work day to be over and it's just started. I have a meeting at work this morning that I'm dreading - if I can get through that, then the rest of the day should be cake.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri - glad you checked in & having fun! Enjoy Seattle!

Booger - I think I have said before...I would get everything prepared for the epideral & just see how you feel. You don't want to get to a point where it is too late & they haven't prepared. You can always say no & go natural. I think you have to have fluids & watch the video...and make sure there is a dr around to administer. And if you feel ok going natural, no big deal, just don't get it.

Last of the baby bottles went in the dish washer this morning! Now to actually pack the bag this weekend.

Someone on instagram said she had an upset stomach & in the bathroom a lot. Her dr said it can happen leading up to labor & like 2 days before you will have diarrhea for a couple of days. Makes me nervous because I have been having an upset stomach & bathroom more often the past 3 or 4 days. But I am sure it is just my body being weird. I don't think there is a sure way to know labor will be coming other than it just coming.


----------



## LadySosa

Terri- so good to hear from you! And welcome to Seattle! Yes that accident is such a tragedy. My coworker was lamenting about how she just rode the duck last week with her 5-year old and all her preschool class. She was thankful of course that this didn't happen to them. But still, so sad. I hope you have a great time here, enjoy Vancouver! You'll pass through my college town, Bellingham. It's kind of a fun town if you have time. And also check out White Rock, which is just over the border. It's an adorable beach town- great place for lunch and some ice cream! And if you like sushi, of course Vancouver is probably one of the best places for sushi! Enjoy!

Sars- lol on the hair! So amazing that baby already has hair. 

Booger- at least it's Friday!! Woohoo! I hear you, it'll be a long day, but then it's the weekend, so yahoo for that.

Super excited for my scan today! I woke up at like 5:00am and DH was already almost ready for work. I was like, why are you up so early?? He said he couldn't sleep he was too excited. How cute is that?? So, 1:00 will be the moment of truth. I'll keep you ladies posted. :)


----------



## LadySosa

Oh and I just want to say I'm so excited for you ladies to be having your babies soon! You will have some precious little newborns just in time for the holidays! I don't know what it is about the holidays but they always make me want kids. It's coming soon you guys!!


----------



## sars930

Terri, good to hear from you. Enjoy your trip! I hope you have a fabulous time. I love Seattle.

Lady:Good luck today!!! I can't wait to hear all about it.

Booger: Doc said the epidural makes you more relaxed, so the procedure is more likely to succeed. My primary reason for wanting a natural childbirth was to avoid a c-section, so I've got no qualms about the epidural for the procedure. So, I'll get to see what it is like as well. Hope your meeting went well.

It's been a crazy week at work and I'm ready for the weekend! I wrote a story about a bride who is going to be the 11th bride in her family to wear the 120-year-old dress and the story has just gone viral.


----------



## Amy1976

jkb11 - Yay!! Congratulations to you and your family!! I'm so happy for you! I hope you and baby girl are doing well.

Sars - I'm so glad to hear you are getting an epidural for the version!! Congrats on your story going viral also, that's awesome!!

Lady - Sorry about the nausea kicking in... but good luck at your scan today! I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to hear about it.

Lady & Terri - Thanks for letting me know about the scratch/biopsy. It makes me feel better knowing that it is a standard thing they do when doing a scratch.

Terri - I hope you are having a great time in Seattle!!

Have a great weekend everyone :)


----------



## LadySosa

Well ladies the scan went well!!!! Baby is a normal size and we saw the heart beating! Everything looked good! And in fact I graduate from my RE. It seems a bit early...but I'll go to an OB that's in the same hospital, so not too far away. At what point did u all graduate from your RE?


----------



## booger76

Yay, Lady!!!! :wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance: That's awesome!!! I never saw my RE after my BFP since they were so far for me. They did have me go to my OBs office for weekly US until 9 weeks. But to be honest, it kind of seemed like overkill to me. If everything looks normal, I think it's great to transition to your OB/GYN.


----------



## sars930

Wahooo. Congrats Lady!! I'm so thrilled for you. I think I graduated at 8 weeks b/c my insurance would no longer let me see her. Then I went to the regular OB at 9 weeks.


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations LadySosa!!! :dance: I knew it would be just fine. How happy are you guys?? I never graduated. :shrug:

We drove through the scenic Chuckanut drive to get to Bellingham and beyond and then we jumped back on the highway. We had a fantastic day in Vancouver. We went to the public market on Granville Island, Stanley Park and we did this awesome Interactive ride called Fly Over Canada. It was such a great day!

Today we're doing the Pike Place Market tour, Harbor Cruise, probably going to the space needle and then dinner. My bestie and I have been up at 4am almost every day, so we just get our showers and chill at Starbucks until my sister and other bestie wake up. Loving my birth city, that's for sure. I didn't realize how much I missed the west coast.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri I am jealous of your trip. It sounds like you are having so much fun! 

I had a 6 week scan then 8 week scan. Then went to my ob at 10 weeks which is when I stopped the meds.

Rough night for me. No solid sleep and I kept turning to each side which is exhausting right now. I was up at 3 and fell back asleep around 6. Now I am up again at 10 and feel a lot better. Told my husband I didn't feel good when he woke up. I think he was nervous. And I almost started crying. I can't explain it. It was just so exhausting. So glad it is the weekend and I can sleep in and relax. No real plans for me today. Raining all day which should make for a nice day to relax.


----------



## kfs1

Lady - woohoo. Congratulations!!!!

I'm waaaaay too behind to respond to everyone but I'm so excited for all of you who are almost ready to go and for the new BFPs!!! I've been reading along - just hard to respond. 

Sorry I've been MIA. Things were crazy - not gonna lie - but I'm starting to feel somewhat sane now. Breastfeeding wasn't working and I had to stop and I was dealing with some depression for a bit there... I think the sleep deprivation really got to me and little Adeline is colicky but I'm feeling much better now. And I know I owe you a pic - I'll try to jump on a computer soon to post one. Love you girls!


----------



## Ttc 143

Hi all...

Started taking gonal f 150, menopur 150, lupron 5 from Saturday. My levels today are 1100. I'm having 10 follies on right and 11 on left which are almost at same sizes. Very much waiting to see how many mature follies I will end up with...

Congrats to those who met with success...

Thank u all...


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. Rough weekend rough morning. I woke up at 3 every day. I went back to sleep at 6 and up around 10. But that makes me feel groggy. Today was the same except I didn't want to be late for work so I just stayed awake. I snapped at my husband. My dog for up at 3. He told him to lay down which woke me up. I took him out. This dog needs to go out if he says he does. Back in bed wide awake and exhausted. When I very it my sleep is nor comfortable. Dogs up earlier than usual to eat my husband tells them to lay down which they won't. So I get up. He follows me dating he will do it. What's the use? I'm already up. Same thing Hatsune with laundry. I go to get it. He says he will do it. Well obviously you won't or you would be. I'm just so tired!

Lots of pressure today. Could be having Braxton hicks. Not sure. Might not make it through the work day but gonna try. Losing weight instead of gaining. This baby may make an early debut. 

Here is a new pic.
 



Attached Files:







edited_14434419921881443442083232.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## booger76

I'll write more later - just wanted to hop on and say "good luck" to Sars. I hope your version goes as easy peasey as possible today.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies. :coffee:

*Beagle *- So sorry you had such a rough weekend. Not that it matters when you're in the thick of it, but you shouldn't be pregnant too much longer! Hopefully, your DH will see that you aren't kidding around about the exhaustion and will start being more proactive. If it's any consolation, you can't tell how tired you are in your picture - you look great! I love your hair. 

*kfs *- Thanks for your check-in! It's good to hear you're feeling better now. Of course, we'd love to see a picture when you get the chance. :flower:

*Terri *- Sounds like your trip to Seattle was amazing. I hope it doesn't take you too long to recover and get back into the groove of things in normal life. 

Sars - I Googled the story on the wedding dress. That's pretty cool - and congrats on going viral! :winkwink:

*Amy *- :hi:, Amy! Hope you had a nice weekend.

*JCM*- I think Charli's surgery is coming up on Wednesday. You guys will be in my thoughts and I really hope for the best possible outcome. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!

I'm in a good mood today - I get to go on a field trip for work so that should help the week go by quicker. 

This weekend was actually pretty good too. I got the last of the tomatoes canned, my friend came over and helped me organize the nursery, and the crib is finally up in the house! Pictures attached. I'm in love. 

Yesterday, DH went and cut two loads of firewood. I tagged along but was sworn to light duty. I have to admit, it was hard to watch him do all the work. I normally load up the truck since he does all the cutting. Luckily, the wood split really easily out there so I could at least help stack the small pieces into the back of the truck. It was a gorgeous fall day and we brought Scout with us, so I spent most of the day hiking (waddling) around with her. We also heard a bull elk bugling and cow elk calling back - it was just a great day to be outside. We also took a short drive out of town after it got dark to go see the blood moon lunar eclipse. I am surprised I'm not more tired but it will probably hit me tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 18









nursery2.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 16









nursery3.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## beaglemom

I love your furniture. Did he make all 3 pieces? I love how simple it is. Simple but so pretty. I def want to go white when I have a girl. My new shelf is similar to your shelf except it is sort of cubed with 4 sections. So later I can use those sorting baskets if I want. You could too. I need to do a new photo set since I am actually done done for real done with the nursery. Oh & I got my bag packed...I packed too much...especially for the baby. Oh well.

I felt sort of bad snapping at him. But when I am so tired already & not sleeping it is rough. And I just cry when I don't feel well. I know he works hard & so many more hours than me with more stress...but I am feeling stress too. And then there are little things. My dog has been itching for weeks & I say he needs to go to the vet. Nothing from him. So finally last night I just said can you take him Wed which is his half day. He made the appt today but only because I am mad. And also he had to buy these large ticket items for his store. They are supposed to show how you can order online & have things delivered that the larger stores carry. Anyways, it was like $500. I keep asking if he has returned them so it goes in to his inventory & we get our money. Nothing. I said I need them returned by the end of the month because it is on the credit card. He keeps forgetting. I understand forgetfulness...but I just think he needs to try harder. I feel bad saying it because he has been so great. But things are getting really hard for me. And all I can think about is when Derek comes I will have a week with him & my mom & then I will be on my own for 11 weeks. Because I don't think my husband will take any more time off. He never even checked on his FMLA policy.

Ugh...I just think everything is filing up here in the end. I should feel better soon I hope. And if nothing else, I will have my baby soon enough. Which is all that matters. He would be perfectly fine if he came now that I am 37 weeks. I think that used to be full term but it is changed to 39 weeks. So I just need a safe delivery & I will be happy.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I am trying to make use of all my space. I am not hanging any clothes up. We have a tall dresser in the closet for his bigger clothes. I did put hooks on the back of the closet doors & I bought one of those canvas hanging shelves for the closet & put his blankets & sheets in there. I think it added a lot of convenient storing space. I also thought about buying those storage bags & putting it under the crib, but I couldn't find any the right size.


----------



## sars930

Thanks Booger! 

Unfortunately, this little bugger didn't cooperate and is still breech. They'll scheduled my c-section tomorrow when I go in for my weekly appointment. It was a good trial run since everything was basically the same as a c-section until the procedure. The epidural shot wasn't bad at all. After IVF, the shot they give to numb you is nothing. Way less painful than the progesterone.

I didn't like the sensation of the epidural at all. It may have been the combination of the medicine they gave me to relax my uterus (it makes your heart race) but I felt really panicky initially. Once they set up the oxygen, I did feel calmer. I have to say I am so thankful I got the epidural b/c the version was super uncomfortable with it. I can't imagine it without. Baby did great with the entire procedure but refused to move. So, that's that. It took about an hour and a half for the epidural to totally wear off and for me to get discharged. 

To make me feel better, my nurse was telling me how her daughter flipped at 39 weeks, two days before her c-section, and she was so pissed b/c she wanted one. It's funny as much as I wanted a vaginal birth, at this point I'm relieved to just know. 
There were so many tiny babies in the nursery when we got there at 6:30 this morning. Almost all girls. It was surreal to realize I'll be doing all of this in less than 3 weeks.

Terri: Your trip sounds amazing. I hope it is all fabulous. I've never made it up to Vancouver.

KFS: So good to hear from you! Would love to see Ms. Adeline. I'm sorry to hear you had such a tough time with breastfeeding but I'm happy to hear you're feeling better and doing what's best for you all.

Beagle: Sorry this weekend has been so rough. When I don't sleep, I'm a mess. (I'm scared for this when baby comes) Have you tried taking Benadryl before bed? My OB said that's OK to help you sleep.

Booger: I LOVE THE CRIB. The nursery looks so,so adorable. I'm so impressed your husband built that. It is lovely. Your entire weekend sounds great.

Jen: I second about Charli's surgery. I was thinking of it over the weekend but Booger beat me to it. I'll be sending prayers it all goes smoothly.

I promise to have some nursery photos later this week. DH also took a few bump photos of me yesterday but they're on his phone. The second bookcase I ordered came Thursday. I got it put together this weekend. DH finished the new trim in the nursery last night, so I got to start putting everything in its final place. 

I never expected to be this down to the wire. I'm such a planner but it is just how our weekends worked out. I was so excited to get the bookcase in there as it was the last thing and I was ready to start decorating it/putting books on there. And then I realized I put three of the shelves front plates on upside down! Doh! So, I gotta fix that and DH has to hang the art. But everything else is ready.

Well, I'm going to try to squeeze in a nap before I work at 2. I've been up since 5:30 and I'm going to be struggling on deadline later tonight.


----------



## beaglemom

Sars glad the procedure went ok even if it didn't work. And yes you never know she could still flip. 

I was told I could take benadryl but I don't want to be groggy. I may try Tylenol pm though.

Lunch time for me. Looks like I may actually make it through work today. I am going to inquire with hr if I can start my leave early without a Dr. I won't be paid for the last 6 weeks anyways


----------



## sars930

Beagle: For most people, Benadryl only lasts 4-6 hours, so you should be fine by the time you wake up.


----------



## beaglemom

Hmmm...if it only lasts 4-6 hours, may not do the trick for me...but it could make the 6 hours I get more restful. I may try that. I was going to do tylenol last night but when I got in bed it was too early...then I didn't feel like getting back up. And I was worried if I laid it by my bed I would forget about it & a dog would get it.

So I had a woman I work with (she is in another city) ask if I was allowing visitors in the hospital. Isn't that weird? I mean this lady trained me...I like her okay...but we are not by any means close. I told my husband I only want blood visiting or my best friend. No one else. I wasn't even planning on wearing a bra while in the hospital. I would prefer a call & set up a time to see me at my house. I think some people are just truly baby people. I am not one of those. I don't have to hold every baby & I most certainly have never had the desire to feel a pregnant person's belly. But I am like that in general...not really touchy feelu. So that is another reason I would like to leave work on my due date. Then no one would know when I deliver until I tell them. Maybe I sound selfish. But I think I deserve to enjoy this time...not worry if someone is going to see me with no bra, wearing slippers & a robe, & may or may not have washed my hair. Why not instead of someone asking someone if they can visit you in the hospital how about can I watch your dogs for you while you are away or pick up your mail or something helpful like that. I mean I appreciate them caring & wanting to see the baby...but seeing the baby is kind of selfish in their part. Anyways...I am also not one that really likes attention.

I feel like I am rambling a lot today...not much going on at work & really just wanting to be home already. I put in the inquiry to HR. We will see what they say. I figured it up, & if they allow it, I can work 5 hr days up until my due date starting next week if I want.


----------



## KrissyB

Sars - Congrats on the viral story!! That's awesome. So sorry to hear the version didn't work out (and that it was a bit unpleasant), but even if it comes to a c-section, sounds like the baby is healthy and happy (even if happy upside down lol) and that's far far more important than anything else. And you're right, there's still time for things to sort out naturally.

Lady - Congrats on the scan!! :happydance: My RE graduates once a steady heart rate is detected (usually about 7-8 weeks)

KFS - Wish things were going smoother for you, but it does sound like all-in-all things are going fairly well. That inital sleep deprevation is TOUGH to manage, try to keep making some time for yourself in all the craziness.

Beagle - Love that pic! Your hair and that dress are rocking! And you just look like such a proud mama-to-be :) Sorry you've had it rough with sleep as well. Don't worry too much about snapping, I think you earn it this late in the game :) 

Booger - Love the nursery - it's adorable!

AFM - Today was graduation day :amartass:
We had our 8 week ultrasound and everything looked perfect. Baby measured at 14 mm (7 weeks 6 days, but totally fine and mildly arbitrary at these small sizes) and heart rate was pumping away at 169 bpm. Actually slightly faster than my DD was at this point. So I'm weaning off the last of my meds, and I move on to a regular OB now. Official due date - May 8th.
The doc did say that what he'd reccomend and what the nurses recommend for weaning of the drugs is a little different (the nurses push to stay on progesterone until 12 weeks). When did everyone else wean off?
I realized this weekend that between all the issues getting this far, and especially after the loss last cycle... that I haven't really fully accepted being pregnant yet. And so it came as an extra shock when my DH said he thought I was starting to show already (Thanks to it being my second, and because DD was gigantic). I dunno... I guess it's just all starting to feel real and wonderful and good. Like little bits of stress fall away day by day. LOL this sounds sappy and silly but I don't really know another way to put it, and maybe some of you other long-timers know what I mean. It's a good day. :cloud9:


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy - my dr at the fertility clinic & my ob both said to stop at 10 weeks...cold turkey. But some women get nervous. I was going to ween off but honestly, I was so happy to stop the P gel inserts. But if you have meds left, I don't think it will hurt to ween yourself off or keep it up until 12 weeks. The heartbeat seems high...maybe another little girl ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Beagle - Honestly I'm so torn on what gender we're hoping for. I feel like I want a boy for me and DH but I want a girl for DD lol. So I'm over the moon about it either way really :)


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

*Krissy *- Congrats on graduating and that awesome heartbeat. :thumbup: Very exciting. I stopped all drugs at 10 weeks cold turkey and was happy to do so. I was tired of being on so many different medications and I trusted my doctor that he knew what he was doing. And I think it's great that you're feeling happy about being pregnant. I do think it can be hard when you have to go through fertility treatments to finally relax. :hugs:

*Beagle *- I certainly think you are allowed to dictate who you want to come visit you in the hospital. If you don't want a ton of visitors, then you should tell people. But I would expect some people to show up anyway. Babies just get people excited. I don't think I'll care who comes by - but my hospital does have quiet hours from 2-4 on the maternity ward, so that's nice. Also, I would check with your doctor on the sleeping issue - I think Ambien can be prescribed and Unisom might also be safe (I was told I could take it in the first trimester to help with nausea but I don't know about the third trimester). I know it sucks, but I think you'll just have to keep hounding your DH. You're tired and he is just going to have to get over your telling him what to do right now. That's just my opinion though. :hugs:

*sars* - Well, I'm sorry little stinker wouldn't cooperate yesterday. But maybe there will be a little comfort in knowing when he/she is going to make his/her arrival - unless he/she decides to turn like your friends baby did! It sounds like you are otherwise ready. We need to get a bookshelf as well. Hope I can find one small enough that will also kind of serve as a side table. If not, I guess it will just have to wait a little bit. DH was like "I can build one" and I just shook my head. Maybe one down the road but I am ready for that room to just be done!

:hi: to all the other ladies out there!

Thanks for the compliments on the nursery. I am really happy with the way it came out. My mom made almost all of the fabric things you see in there - the diaper stacker/organizer thing hanging on the door, the organizer caddies on the crib and the changing table, and the crib sheet. There is a skirt for the crib too but it's a little small so she is going to fix it when she gets out here. I think Beagle asked if DH had built all three pieces in the nursery and the answer is no - he built the crib and the changing table. I found the dresser on Craigslist and painted it. It was just the perfect size for that room and I liked its simplicity. The top of the changing table is removable so when we are done using it in that capacity, we can just take it off and it can serve as shelf for something else. So, now I'm just waiting on the glider/recliner to be delivered and finding the small bookshelf and we should be done!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - this is the bookshelf I bought. It actually held a lot more than I thought. We are using it as a bookshelf/side table when midnight feeding. I really like it. But it looks like no white :( I got the birch & it is just a really really light natural wood color. I can try to remember to take a pic of mine. Not quite as dark as my wood but it works. It sits just about 6 inches above the bottom of our window.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Square-4-Cube-Organizer-Multiple-Colors/29741114

I am def going to ask about some pills Wed. I tried benadryl last night. Not good. I woke up still when the dogs did. Not too big an issue except I felt so out of it when I woke up. And when I wake up I have to go to the bathroom...so not too fun. I will try the tylenol PM tonight. I did that once a few weeks ago & it worked really well. But I was actually taking it for a headache or something.

Oh & my taking early FMLA was denied :(. Only if I have a dr note. But I feel much better than yesterday. The benedryl did help some in getting more sleep. So I think I can tough it out. But it is also occuring to me that 12 weeks is not the same as 3 months. So I need to check my paperwork to see if HR approved 3 months or 12 weeks.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's doing well!

Terri- your trip sounds amazing! I'm glad you're having a good time with your besties. Ever think about moving back to the west coast?? ;)

Beagle- sorry about the sleep troubles. That is so frustrating. FMLA is 12 weeks (not 3 months) so your HR should've approved it as such.

Booger- your nursery is so pretty! I'm so jealous! I guess I need to start thinking about putting a nursery together...we have popcorn ceilings in some of our house including the room that would be the nursery. I HATE it! But this is a constant fight between DH and me. It doesn't bother him and he doesn't want to spend the money to have it removed. We removed it ourselves from our basement a couple years ago and it was a TON of work. And the ceiling was popcorn-free but still had scars and scuffs all over. It doesn't look great, but people don't look at the ceiling too often! So unfortunately I may have to live with the ugly ceiling in the nursery. You are so lucky you have such crafty people in your life (and you!) to put together such a gorgeous, sentimental space. I told my mom she better learn how to quilt or knit so she can make a baby blanket! Haha.

Sars- so sorry the version didn't work. That was quite the operation- sounds so unpleasant. :( but congrats on your story going viral- that's awesome! I'm going to google it next time I'm at my home computer! 

Krissy- congrats mama! I'm just a week behind you so I totally know the feeling. I will be stopping estrogen at 10 weeks and progesterone at 12 weeks. I'm so ready to discontinue those! 

Kfs- so good to hear from you! Sorry the breastfeeding wasn't easy and about the depression. I hope everything is back on track for you! Can't wait to see a pic of little Adelynne! (Sorry if I spelled it wrong lol)

Afm, I am having such a hard time focusing on work! My mind wanders to babies and nurseries, etc etc etc. I scheduled my first OB appointment for next Friday morning. So excited! I hate that I have to miss a bit of work again, I'm sure my boss is wondering what's up. Oh well, I'm not ready to spill the beans yet. My nausea has been yucky, it's so hard to eat anything. Nothing sounds good except for carbs. Yesterday I was craving bagels and cream cheese so much that I had to stop at the grocery store on my way home to get some. Then on Sunday on our way home from the beach I was craving a frappucino from Starbucks (I never drink those!), so we stopped and I got a decaf one. It was amazing haha. Definitely getting pregnancy brain (losing things, just feeling spacey, forgetting things), and another weird symptom is that my veins are very noticeable on my legs. I'd heard that was a symptom and it is pretty gross! It doesn't help that my skin is the color of snow (had to stop spray tanning!). Anyways, I ordered some preggie pops and some pregnancy books on Amazon so those should be arriving today. Yay!!


----------



## sars930

Krissy, Congrats that's such wonderful news. I'm thrilled you're starting to feel like you can get excited. My doctor stopped me really early on the progesterone b/c my levels were so high naturally. I chose to trust my doctor, although I know some people were surprised. It's clearly worked out. Yay for a May baby. I was born in June and love that time of year.

Beagle: Sorry to hear they denied your early FMLA. But glad you slept a little better. I'd definitely check with your doctor on some sleep aids.

Booger: I got the large version of this shelf but it comes in two and three shelves. I was seriously impressed with the quality for the price. Granted it isn't an heirloom piece but I didn't want to spend $400 on one. https://www.target.com/p/threshold-...1066#prodSlot=medium_1_5&term=carson+bookcase
It's awesome how much handmade love went into your nursery!

Today's been a roller coaster thus far. I woke up to find out I pulled off a very unlikely fantasy win. Two of my players put up 40 points Monday night after I lost my QB. Then I headed to my sister-in-law's mom's funeral. 

Then I went to the doctor where I learned the doctor I wanted to perform my c-section is on vacation the week they want to do it. And so is another doctor, so I'm going to have no say in who performs it or when it is. They office will just be calling me and telling me when to come in. I had a bit of a meltdown over that in the stairwell of my doctor's office. Now, I'm getting an NST and baby is so active, I have to sit here until it settles down.

Two positives: I will get 8 weeks of STD for the c-section and I didn't have to get a cervical check today. I just feel really emotionally exhausted right now.


----------



## terripeachy

Well girls, I'm back from Seattle and I'm so sad to be back at work. It was amazing, and I already want to go back. If you ever get the chance to do a food tour, totally do it! That may have been my favorite part of the trip. Well, that and walking through Stanley Park in Vancouver, and catching up with my old middle/high school friends, and hanging with my sister, and winning fantasy football (week two for me being 'Manager of the Week'!, and going on the harbor cruise, and waking up early and drinking coffee (SO GOOD Yeah!) while I watch all the early morning runners pass by, and having more fun than kids at the pop culture museum (EMP), and seeing Dale Chuhily's glass structures and gardens and making a music video and watching the replay, going to the top of the space needle etc...etc...HA!!HA!!

Tonight...my bestie and I are going to see Kinky Boots at the theater. It's true, we can't get enough of each other. This just happened to be the date of my show ticket. hee hee.

Sorry I don't have time to write more right now. :hugs: to all.


----------



## KrissyB

Sars - The fact is even if you scheduled you C-sec with the doc of your choosing, there is always a chance the baby will want to make an early appearance, at which point you'll be in the hands of whichever doctor is on staff then anyway. That's what happened with me and DD. I AGONIZED over which doc I wanted, and trying to find a day that worked with that doc.... then she decided to come 10 days early, putting me in labor laaaaaaate Sunday night/early Monday morning - right at the end of the weekend shift which is the LAST thing I wanted lol. But all's well that end's well and it turns out the doc I ended up getting with did an INCREDIBLE job.

Terri - So glad to hear you're having yourself a blast! The trip sounds amazing!! Enjoy the show tonight!

Lady - I agree with the nausea. It stinks... luckily I haven't really gotten sick yet (although there have been a few close calls :sick:). For me it's all about proteins though... which is rough because they also make me more nauseous lol. So I crave them... go to make something... gag through making it and the first few bites... and then I'm still hungry afterwards lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - Hope Charli does great today!

I went to the dr today & told them how the movements seemed to be slowing down for baby. The dr hooked me up to the machine to monitor & he wouldn't move. But I was hungry & hot. I had to ask like 3 times for ice water. Finally after getting that he started up & everything was fine. I was annoyed because I could have left a lot sooner if they just brought me some damn water. The dr was saying if he didn't move we would have to go to the hospital for more monitoring. I wasn't too nervous but I think my husband was. He was poking everywhere to get him started up. But the water did it. I just think I have a stubborn baby who likes being snug & not bothered. But everything is fine & I am going to try to monitor his movements more closely. My mom happened to call & I told her about it. She is so nonchalant about it. Which actually makes me feel better not to have her nervous. She said he will slow down towards the end & she thinks he likes to get snuggled up in his PJs & sleep like his grandma. I said yep...my uterus is his blanket. And for that reason she also does not think he will be early at all. We shall see.

So because of all that drama, I forgot to ask about the timing after my due date on when they would induce.


----------



## sars930

Jen, Hope everything well perfect for Charli today!

Krissy, I know I've got no control of when this bugger shows up. But the idea of scheduling with my favorite doctor, who I think I could get on board to let me have a few minutes of skin-to-skin in the OR, was making this unwanted change more palatable.

Beagle: Glad baby cooperated. I'm surprised they didn't you water right away. When I went in for my non-stress test Tuesday the first thing they did was give me ice water. DC's got less room to move. Does your doctor not have you do kick counts? My doctor's office is obsessed with you counting for kick counts nightly (10 kicks in a two hour period.) Baby is crazy active so I don't usually do it, but on quieter days it does ease my mind. My OB allows you go to 41 weeks and then they induce.

I still don't have a c-section date, which is annoying me. After a rough day yesterday, I'm feeling like I'm in a bit of a better place mentally about all of this.


----------



## beaglemom

They never really say anything about kick counts. The nurse asked yesterday if I did them. Like you I never did because he had been very active up until this week. And this week only a little less active. Which I think is normal and I was also using my doppler. So I want really nervous. I was happy to do the test to check him out. Just so annoyed with the nurses not doing water right away. Plus it was lunch time so I think they were annoyed I was still there. They shut down at lunch. But it was only the one nurse. The Dr was great. She had to leave for a procedure but my other 2 Dr were in the office still. So overall I was just annoyed at the whole experience. But feels good to know he is okay in there. 

And side note... he moved almost constantly all afternoon in to the evening. The most all week. 

I feel like one Dr told me week 41. But then another said he wouldn't be born as late as Halloween which is the end of 41 for me. So I don't know. We shall see. I think starting week after next I may stay working on trying to induce myself with all the wives tales. Right now I don't feel too awful so I want him to stay in there.


----------



## booger76

:hi: ladies!

*Beagle *- Ugh. Sorry it took so long for them to get you water. I'm glad little DC started jiving away once you did get it though and that everything is good. My doctor has never said anything about kick counts either. They just always ask if the baby is moving around a lot. I was doing them a month or so ago since the pregnancy tracking app I have on my phone has the little tool to do so. I haven't done them in awhile though since I feel her moving most of the time. I can't believe you only have 17 days left. Little DC could make is appearance any day now!

*sars* - Well, that stinks about potentially not having the doctor you want. Maybe you'll go into labor on your own here soon and one of the two that you like most will be available. One of my pregnancy books (Expecting Better by Emily Oster) says that % effacement appears to be a better predictor of when you'll get moving than dilation so since you were already at 50%, then maybe labor will come pretty soon? :shrug: I just started thinking about how I would feel if my doctor wasn't available for some reason - he's the only doctor in his office so if for some reason he isn't, then I really won't know anything about who delivers. My doc hasn't indicated he won't be around but I guess you just never know. I can't do anything about it. My hospital is great though, so really, I know I'd be in good hands no matter what......

*Krissy *- Hope the nausea doesn't last too long. How bad was it with your first pregnancy? I know it can be different every time, though. Mine went away right around 12 weeks so you aren't too far away if you get that lucky (or luckier). :thumbup:

*Terri *- Welcome back!!! I hope your first day back to work wasn't too rough. I'm glad you had such a wonderful trip. Makes me want to head over to Seattle right about now.

*Lady* - I was a total carb craver too. I think I survived on mashed potatoes, grilled cheese and bread. And it's completely normal to think of nothing but work - it's hard to concentrate on anything else once you finally get pregnant, especially when you've had to try so hard. The entire upstairs of my house has popcorn ceilings and I hate them too. I have no idea why they put them in (whoever did the remodel) because it was done in like 2007 or so. And we have pitched ceilings that come almost all the way down to the floor in places because of the roof line so there is so much ceiling and popcorn everywhere. I just got a quote on getting them removed and redone. I am thinking of doing it in the spring. I hate them that much.

*Jen* I hope everything went well yesterday and that Charli is doing well. :hugs:

I had a doctor's appointment yesterday. Everything looks good. They did the swab for Strep B and also did a cervical check. Nothing going on yet which is to be expected since I'm just at 34 weeks. My Dr was like "Yep, nothing going on - in fact, I can't even feel a head." So he then proceeded to poke around on my belly to see if she was head down and thankfully, she is. It cracked me up because he is all feeling and poking around my belly and was like "Here's her big round head down here and here's her big soft butt up here." I guess that goes to show what training and years of experience bring you because I have felt around many times on my belly trying to guess and it all feels the same to me!

He was joking that I could have Halloween baby. I wouldn't care other than it would be before my Mom gets here and I really would love for here to be here when baby is born. I joked with him that it would get me out of having to hand out candy - we have anywhere from 800-1000 trick or treaters. I'm worn out at the end of the night in a normal year - I can't imagine this year! Luckily, some friends are coming over to help.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-that is funny about your doctor, but it's the same with ultrasound techs, and other experts. They know what they are looking at, but a normal person has NO idea. I hope your baby comes after your mom gets here. We stopped giving away candy years ago, and now no one even shows up. The houses in my neighborhood are detached, and it's not like a huge cluster. Kids seem to like townhouses or smaller neighborhoods so they can get to a million houses in ten minutes.

beagle-Glad DC is back to being on the move.

Jen-I hope Charli's surgery went well and you don't have to do those treatments that you were doing.

LadySosa/Krissy-When is your next appointment? Nah..I'm not planning to move to the Pacific Northwest anytime soon, but if a job took me there, I probably wouldn't turn it down.

Amy-How are you doing? Did you start injections yet?

sars-Hopefully they will get a date to you today so you can plan your life. hee hee. Are you super uncomfortable, or things are still fine?

Kinky Boots was awesome. The main actor/actress had an amazing voice, and because this a show with drag queens, the costumes, hair, colors of the set were so bright and it made me feel good. I do love drag queens, so this show was right up my alley. I wonder if the people in the show are REALLY drag queens or just actors. If you get the chance to see it, check it out in your 'hood. 

Baseball season is winding down. We had tickets for Tuesday's game, but it got postponed due to rain. My hubs was going to go because I had theater tickets, and then he forgot about it (like husbands do if you don't remind them of their schedule every day), so now we will exchange the tickets for a game next year. I also have tickets for Friday's game, but with Hurricane Joaquin approaching, I'm not sure what they will do. The worst part is that the high is only 51. BRRRRRR!! I'm not ready for 50s, even though it's just for today and tomorrow. Hopefully they'll cancel this game too. The Os suck, and no one wants to sit in the rain and watch a sucky team. That's the latest from the Old Line State!


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - I have no clue what I feel with baby either. Except now that it is confirmed he has flipped, I know he feet are up top & elbows are what's poking my sides. I wish my dr checked cervix early on. Seriously 38 weeks seems late in the game.

Sars - I met the last dr yesterday & liked her. So I feel good about my team. But you never know how things will go. I think in the end, you just have to trust your hospital & nurses. And if you are not comfortable with something speak up. I think I am also used to rotating because of my fertility clinic. I had a dr assigned but I saw them all. 1 woman (my dr) & 2 men. I was not excited about that. But I found them to be pretty great & I got used to it very quickly. Funny how fast you get used to so many people seeing your private areas.

So my mom called about something today. Then she was like you need to let me know if anything happens with the baby. I said I will. And she was like well you only told me yesterday because I called. I said I would have told you when I talked to you again. But everything was fine & no hospital so I didn't see the need in calling right away. Oh my mother. And the baby is all squirming around all morning today. I have done nothing different at all.

Terri - about the Os...sorry not sorry :) I think my Yankees have the Wild Card. But I don't think it is official. Stupid Blue Jays clenched yesterday I think. I would have loved to have playoffs last year for Jeter's retirement...but of course I will take it any year. It would be exciting to go to the World Series & win with Derek's due date around the corner!


----------



## booger76

Terri - Kinky Boots sounds amazing. As you can imagine, not too many places to see such shows in Montana. Sorry you missed the game but that's pretty cool that you can exchange them for tickets for a game next year. I hope you guys avoid the hurricane. DH's family is in CT and it seems like they always get hit with torrential rains this time of year. Meanwhile, we sit up here and are dry, dry, dry. It's hard for people to believe that we have so many trick or treaters. Our neighborhood is old and it's just been the place people have always brought their kids for decades - literally. On one hand, I love that it's fun for the kids to run from house to house and get candy but on the other hand, it gets expensive! My favorite are the little kids - I can't stand the teenagers. I know people say "well, let them be kids while they still want to" but they should have better attitudes if they want me to give them free candy! Haha - I'm already a grumpy old lady.

Beagle - I was surprised they did the cervical check so early. I think they only did it since they were doing the swab for the Strep B. The Yankees sure are stinking it up right now. My DH says they are in as the wild card but they had better step it up if they want to do anything in the playoffs. They're just too old.


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh we keep going back & forth. Some weeks we are amazing...then others it just like what is happening here? And we seem to lose when it counts...like when we played the Blue Jays...perfect opportunity to steal first place. And even though it didn't matter as much, we lost most if not all of the games to Boston these past few days. Boston is way low on the stats, but we always want to beat our rival team. Especially when we are in NY! And the past few weeks they were looking back because it was Jeter's last week. It just depresses us...he was the guy to make things happen especially when it counts.

I am nervous about Halloween only because my kids seem kind of dumb. So if I cut out all the lights, I hope they don't knock anyways with me having the new baby. But then if we have nice weather, I may be outside with candy & the baby. I like seeing the kids. I don't mind the teenagers...except usually they are not even dressed up. That annoys me.

So yes everyone is talking about the hurricane & we are in for some flooding. Hoping nothing too serious.


----------



## sars930

Terri, I've heard amazing things about Kinky Boots. It sounds fabulous. Book of Mormon is coming to Philly for a run end of November and I'm hoping we can sneak in to see it. That is cool about being able to exchange tickets. It is chilly here too but I'll welcome it. My feet are so swollen! I think it might be from the epidural/IV fluids from what I've been reading.

Beagle: I'm glad you feel good about all the doctors in your practice. I think my office could've done a better job in circulating you with appointments. My friend, who is 38 weeks, still hasn't met them all. My dog's name is Fenway, so I have trouble rooting for your Yanks. I think a lot of your modesty really goes out the door between IVF and pregnancy.

Booger: Glad nothing is going down yet. At 34 weeks, little lady has some more cooking to do =) Has your doctor discussed who covers for him, if he is unavailable? With the unpredictability of labor, there's always so much up in the air in terms of who will be there. I hear your nurse is really the most important. I love all the nurses I've encountered so far. I've just had some difficulty coping with the idea of a c-section. It was comforting to exert some control and be able to pick when and the doctor. But oh well.

I've actually gotten pretty good at detecting the baby. The head is very clear. It's hard and doesn't have much push back. Since baby's tucked into a ball, I can then feel the spinal cord/back. The butt is more bouncy and the legs/arms are hard to detect.

Overall, I still feel really good. I'm sleeping soundly and enjoying it while I can. Poor DH only has a sliver of bed left with my 7 pillows and the dog. I've just some swelling and major rib discomfort in the last 24 hours. Baby is on a nerve or something. I'm going to the chiropractor today and hoping he can ease that a bit. I'm going for a prenatal massage on Saturday. I can't wait.

I still have not heard from the doctor. I discovered my friend gave me a pair of maternity leggings in the closes she gave me and they're the best.things.ever.

Halloween is huge in my neighborhood because it is really dense, lots of row homes etc. But our city is weird and they always do trick-or-treat the Friday before Halloween from 6- 8p.m. We're rarely home and have never given out candy at our house. Scrooge here. Fen barks like crazy at people knocking on on our door/coming on our porch, so I haven't tried to since we got him. We have gone over to our friends and handed out candy from their porch. And every year we do that, we end up having to run out and get more candy b/c we run out. Booger, I'm with you on the teenagers that are rude or try to take a ton.

If I feel up to it, I think it could be fun to walk over to our friends' house again and bring the dog.


----------



## KrissyB

Beagle - That's so aggrevating about the water! But I'm glad all is well :) 

Booger - Everything about this pregnancy is the opposite of my last (and all worse! lol). Bad skin, bad nausea, worse cramps... The only thing I had with DD was just HORRIFIC fatigue and I think I still have time for that to kick in lol

Terri - My first "normal" OB appt is this Tuesday. :) Glad to hear you loved the show!

Are any of you ladies with Halloween potential newborns planning on any baby costumes (or themed swaddles/onsies)?


----------



## beaglemom

My little one has a pair of pjs and a onsie for Halloween. But I bought them on clearance last year. When preparing for ivf all the holiday stuff was super cheap. He had a ton of Christmas because I got them for like 70 cent! And I found a spey cheap turkey pjs for thanksgiving.


----------



## booger76

*Krissy *- Oh, I'm sorry to hear you are having a rougher go this time around. I hope it doesn't last too much longer. :sick: I don't have any plans as baby isn't due until after Halloween. I love Halloween and I usually dress up for work since most years we have a potluck on that day. Everyone keeps giving me ideas of what I should dress up as this year since I'm pregnant but I have no idea what I'll do. :shrug:

*Beagle *- Well, the Yanks finally pulled off a win and made the playoffs. DH was pretty happy. Now to play our final games against the O's. I hope you guys don't get hit too hard with rain/flooding. 

*Terri*- Are you going to the game tonight? I know you were on the fence since the weather wasn't supposed to be the greatest. Glad to see you guys pulled off the win against Pittsburgh last night. I used to like the Steelers but I don't care for Big Ben at all so it's hard for me to cheer for them now. 

*sars* - That is strange that your city does trick or treat at the same time/day every year. Although, a policy like that in my town would certainly cut down on the amount of trick or treaters I get. The last couple of years have been pretty neat because someone has showed up as the headless horseman and clops around the streets on his horse. I hope you get your C-section scheduled soon. I have to admit, I would be annoyed too. And I agree - the nurses do all the work, it seems. Then the doctor shows up at the end and takes all the credit. :haha: So I guess what we should all be hoping for is a really great nurse. I was also happy to see that nothing was going on yet when they did the cervical check. This little girl certainly does have some more cooking to do!

:hi: to everyone else! I hope you're all doing well.

Well, I am going to do something that I hate when other people do.......I'm going to start to tell you something but not the whole story........We finally picked out a name. At least a first name. But I can't tell you just yet since it's only about 99.9% sure we'll stick with it. :haha: I'd like to get the middle name finalized too before I start spilling the beans. I did tell my Mom and sister and they loved it so that makes me feel better. It's kind of fun to refer to her by a name finally. :cloud9:


----------



## terripeachy

booger-I'm so excited that you are starting to decide on names. Yay!! I think that's a really fun part of pregnancy. What do you hate? When people tell you their whole list, or why they picked the name they did? Or search for approval. 

I'm still undecided on the game. I'm just waiting for an email saying it's cancelled. ha ha. I probably won't end up going. I'm such a wuss when it comes to cold weather, even though I could bundle up. I honestly don't know yet. Glad the Yankees made it to the playoffs for those that like them. It's exciting when your team does well. Hopefully they can continue to win. I'm super happy that the Ravens finally won. It was getting SUPER discouraging around here because the Ravens have always been good, so it's really bad when they are terrible. So, a win against our biggest rivals is great.

Beagle-Would you try to go to the World Series if they made it? That would be insane, but really fun if you could get tickets. I guess we'll just have to see if they make it. One step at a time.


Back to the grind for me....have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## beaglemom

No way I could make the world series with baby coming. But it would be awesome. 

Booger glad you may have a name. Hopefully people will love it or fake loving it. I hate when people judge your baby names.


----------



## Amy1976

Hi ladies...

I hope everyone is doing well. I just wanted to check in real quick since I didn't get a chance all week!! I've seriously had the worst week ever. I am SOOO glad it's Friday. I am so ready for a HUGE glass of wine lol.

I had my baseline ultrasound and endometrial scratch this morning!! OUCH!! LOL. I start my Estrace on Sunday... and so it begins :)

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-woohoo for getting started!! The scratch does hurt but it'll help you!! I'm excited about our next bfp! 

Beagle-I didn't think so, but I thought I'd ask anyway. The game for tonight was cancelled and there will be a doubleheader tomorrow. Unfortunately, I made plans to see my younger sister since she's in DC. I'll trade tickets for next year so I still win. Plus, I'm over this cold front and just want to stay in my house and read/watch tv.


----------



## JCM

Hi girls!!! Surgery was great! It went better than expected which is awesome. First night sucked because she was in pain. Narcotics constipate so Tylenol only. Poor baby! She using her butthole perfectly. She has all of the muscles she is supposed to have and things come out normally so far. She's nursing a lot, I think for comfort and getting her appetite back. We are home now and we are getting better sleep. Hospitals are noisy. Changing her diaper sucks because I can't wipe her. I have to spray with a water bottle and pat dry. Then put her medicine on. She tolerates it. In two weeks her old hole should be healed. Then we start dilation on her new one. For about 2-4 months. That will suck but at least this whole thing is halfway do e! Plus, no colostomy bag and she has a normal butt. Lol it looks great.


----------



## KrissyB

JCM - That's fantastic!! So glad to hear it went well. And you may be half way through the process itself, but you're so much more than half way through the hard part. The cleaning and dilation may stink, but you're past the danger zone of the hospital and the surgery itself :) So glad for the three of you!


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies. :coffee:

*Jen *- Hooray for Charli and your family. That is awesome news. That made my day yesterday to log in and see how well everything went.

*Krissy *- :hi: Hope you're feeling better.

*Amy *- Sorry the scratch was painful but glad it's over. I'm so happy you're on your way again. I am so ready for a glass of wine too. I told my DH he might have to sneak a beer into the hospital for me.

*Terri* - Oh, I meant that hate it when people say they have something to tell you but then only tell part of the story - like a teaser. Hehe. It is exciting to have a name picked out but now I'm starting to rethink it. Ugh. We told DHs Mom and she didn't say much. But that's just her way so I'm trying to ignore it - my Mom and sister loved it so I should weigh that more, right? :haha: I hope you had a nice weekend.

*Beagle* - I hope you're staying high and dry and avoiding the flooding. Yikes! It looks miserable there. Sure wish you could send the rain our way.

How did everyone else's weekend go?

Our weekend was pretty good. DH made a batch of beer on Saturday since he was completely out of homebrew. That is a very strange situation in our house. I tidied up the house and washed the last of the baby stuff. Then I packed the hospital/diaper bag for the baby and got most of my hospital bag packed too. We installed the car seat and went to the inspection place on Saturday morning but they said they weren't doing them. :grr: Well, then change your website to the correct information. I am fairly certain DH didn't put it in just right but he wouldn't listen to me, so I was needing them to prove me right. I guess I have to make an appointment now to get it inspected. Oh well. I have fixed what I thought was wrong so I am now hoping to pass with flying colors. 

Yesterday, we went and cut another load of firewood. This time we remembered to take a chair for me to sit in while DH did all the work. I took the dog for a nice long walk while he cut the trees down. Our little dog ran all over like a maniac and completely wore herself out. As you can see in the attached picture, at least one of us took advantage of the chair.
 



Attached Files:







12047187_10153624801234512_3016657131632980444_n.jpg
File size: 86.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Oh!! hee hee. The teaser to the story is what you hate? I obviously though it was something about baby names. Yeah, if your mom and sister like it, I'd weigh that more, of course, they are more like you and would like it rather than your MIL, but it's your baby. Your dog is so cute in the chair. hee hee. Great picture!

Jen-So glad Charli is doing well and the surgery went well. A few more weeks of the dilation (or whatever), and then you can leave her alone! hee hee. You sound really happy.

My weekend was great. I didn't go to the game on Friday because it was cancelled, so I sat at home and fiddled around. Then on Saturday I had a foster dog meeting, where we were introduced to the new director. He's cool. Then, I went to DC to an oral surgeon's gala event with my younger sister. That was fun and it was so nice to meet other minority oral surgeons across the country. And it was cool seeing my sister too. Yesterday we went to church and watched football. It was a fun, rainy, chilly weekend.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Jen - SO glad Charli's surgery went well! What great news. And she's on her way to having a normal...umm.. butt hole. :) So happy for you guys.

Booger - So cute! Love your pup chilling in the chair haha. The stories you tell us about MT really make me want to visit for a vacation! And yay for picking out a name! Don't let your MIL sway your decision. If you and DH like it, thats all that matters.

Terri- glad you are able to get your tickets exchanged for next year! That is a win. Sorry you're having such crummy weather, i hate to brag but our weather has been perfect! Yesterday it was 70 degrees and sunny. Today is looking like its going to be more of the same. I'm sort of ready for some real fall weather, but I'll take what I got I suppose.

Krissy- sorry your symptoms are worse this go-around. Maybe that means its a boy?? ;) Looks like your OB appointment is coming up? I keep hearing the first trimester is the hardest - the nausea is there but nobody knows you're pregnant yet. It can be kind of a lonely experience.

Amy - yay for getting started and getting the scratch over with! I know its not a very pleasant thing, but its over so quick and one less thing to worry about. So excited for this cycle for you! I sense a BFP coming! Hope this week will be better for you.

Afm, DH traveled to Michigan for work yesterday. He'll be gone until Wednesday. I have today off luckily, cause otherwise when its just me and I have to work, our pup is home alone for like 10 hours. :( I hate it. But he'll be home Wednesday at noon so Chuck will only have one 10-hour day.

My first OB appointment is on Friday morning. So I'm really looking forward to that! These cravings/food aversions are tough. Like yesterday I was so hungry for butternut squash ravioli for lunch, so I went to the grocery store and hunted for butternut squash ravioli and romano cheese. My mouth was watering as I was hunting for it at the store. When I got it home, I was like, "meh". Then I saw fruit loops in the pantry and I was like "YES!!" So I had fruit loops for lunch instead. Haha. I still haven't worked up the appetite for the raviolis yet, they're sitting in the fridge.

Yesterday I just went to town on the house - cleaning, vacuuming, laundry. I have like ten bags of old clothes to take to the thrift store today. It feels good to purge what we don't need anymore! Then I think today I'll do a little shopping - none of my work dresses really fit me anymore. Thats less to do with having a baby bump and more to do with gaining weight all over. Ugh.


----------



## beaglemom

Jen - happy the surgery went well. Such an odd situation she is in. I can't remember how common or uncommon you said it was. I think I said before but you are so lucky to be home with her during this time.

Lady - the food stuff may or may not go away the whole pregnancy. I was lucky. Not too many aversions. I was indecisive a lot but really I just needed food. Like right now I am so hungry but don't feel like anything. So I will just grab something & it will be fine.

Booger - The name thing can be hard. For me it was just a feeling of this is it & I know it. I hope you get that feeling. Because I know you respect your mom & sister's opinion...in the end no one's opinion matters but you. And if no name until she is born, that's ok too.

Amy - when is your transfer scheduled? I have already forgotten.

Terri - that stupid team of yours! I didn't watch the games so I don't know if you guys were good or my team just sucked. Wild card game is Tues & I am just so nervous. Yankees have not been where they should be. We just barely made it to the Wild Card.

I do not feel like myself anymore at all. I slept awful last night...tossing & turning & never comfortable. I think I have actually hit the stage where I am ready to be done with pregnancy. And this kid has kicked it up a notch in the movement department. It is both reassuring & frusrating.

Not a whole lot of water here...well not dangerous levels. SC got most of it. My friend is there. They were nearly washed away!

On Wed they will check for dialation. We will see where we are. My husband has just thrown out Thurs as THE DAY. But I still think he will be stubborn in there. I came to work today in a shirt that doesn't fit (pulled my skirt up higher), didn't wash my hair, & just overall feeling awful. My coworker said I am glowing (my body feels 20 degrees hotter than usual), my hair looks great, & I look thin. :)


----------



## beaglemom

beaglemom said:


> Jen - happy the surgery went well. Such an odd situation she is in. I can't remember how common or uncommon you said it was. I think I said before but you are so lucky to be home with her during this time.
> 
> Lady - the food stuff may or may not go away the whole pregnancy. I was lucky. Not too many aversions. I was indecisive a lot but really I just needed food. Like right now I am so hungry but don't feel like anything. So I will just grab something & it will be fine.
> 
> Booger - The name thing can be hard. For me it was just a feeling of this is it & I know it. I hope you get that feeling. Because I know you respect your mom & sister's opinion...in the end no one's opinion matters but you. And if no name until she is born, that's ok too.
> 
> Amy - when is your transfer scheduled? I have already forgotten.
> 
> Terri - that stupid team of yours! I didn't watch the games so I don't know if you guys were good or my team just sucked. Wild card game is Tues & I am just so nervous. Yankees have not been where they should be. We just barely made it to the Wild Card.
> 
> I do not feel like myself anymore at all. I slept awful last night...tossing & turning & never comfortable. I think I have actually hit the stage where I am ready to be done with pregnancy. And this kid has kicked it up a notch in the movement department. It is both reassuring & frusrating.
> 
> Not a whole lot of water here...well not dangerous levels. SC got most of it. My friend is there. They were nearly washed away!
> 
> On Wed they will check for dialation. We will see where we are. My husband has just thrown out Thurs as THE DAY. But I still think he will be stubborn in there. I came to work today in a shirt that doesn't fit (pulled my skirt up higher), didn't wash my hair, & just overall feeling awful. My coworker said I am glowing (my body feels 20 degrees hotter than usual), my hair looks great, & I look thin. :)

Amy - I see your date now in the signature. Good luck!


----------



## JCM

Thanks everyone!! 1 in 5000 babies have it BUT there are usually more issues affiliated with it like heart conditions (hole in the heart) and spinal issues. So, we were lucky. I'm glad I stuck it out with breast feeding though. It was a nice comfort for her in the hospital. Even if she wasn't hungry because of all of the sedation and nausea she could at least use me as a pacifier. It was really sweet in recovery. 

Lady, I loved cereal and lived on it for a long time. And ice cream. Now I hate ice cream. Lol! 

I do not miss that uncomfortable feeling beagle. You sound a lot more patient than I was though. 

Booger I didn't even realize how close you were! I can't wait to hear your name! 

Krissy, sorry you're feeling so crummy. I was sick the whole time and took diclegis and it helped some. Lollipops helped after brushing my teeth in the morning. Silly to get my teeth all sugary after brushing but if I didn't suck on something that made all of that saliva taste fruity I would have puked a full hour every single time. Yuck! 

Hi Amy and Terri!! 
Sars, hope you're feeling good! 

Jkb hope you're doing well with your baby girl.

Babywhisperer, I miss you and your stories. Hi!!! In case you check in! 

Who did I miss? I have a baby asleep on me, watching scandal, updating my baby book with two dogs asleep on my head and shoulders. We are quite a sight to see today!


----------



## beaglemom

Ugh... brushing teeth gets to me still some days. The only time I would really throw up. Even more I cannot easy anything before brushing. I told my husband I was like the gremlins. No food after midnight. I got up and ate around 2 and it all came back at 7 when I brushed.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-I can't believe you only have 12 days to go. Thursday is too soon, I think. hee hee. My guess will be on Oct. 12. It's a wonderful day for love (it's my anniversary!).


----------



## JCM

October 11th is mine! I got married on 10/11/12.


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies,

Jen, That is such wonderful news about Charli! I'm so glad things went well and that the end is near for you. She's lucky to have such a wonderful mama.

Booger: I'm dying to know what you picked. I do care what my parents and brother think. But I've realized that I really don't want to hear the insight of others. I'm starting to hope this is a little lady because I'm not feeling sold on any boy's names. DH is impossible. He likes one name that is not taken by one of our immediate family member's. And I like it, I do. But I'm just not in love with it. Your pup is so cute in the chair!

Terri: Sounds like a really great weekend. Is your younger sister an oral surgeon?

LadySosa: I so, so know what you mean with food. I've been going in and out of that still at the moment. I was obsessed with bagels in the first trimester. I'm back on the bagel train now in the final days. Buy yourself some clothes you feel good in. it makes such a big difference.

Well, ladies. Baby has a potential birth date. I'm scheduled for the c-section Friday Oct. 16 at 10 AM. I'm excited because it gives baby as long as possible to cook in there. And there's the possibility baby makes an arrival on its own.

I spoke with the nurse that ran my labor and delivery class today for some tips on how to convince my OB to not go with the standard protocol. She was very positive and told me some mother's have had luck getting skin-to-skin in the OR at the campus I'm delivering at. The other campus is apparently a bit more supportive but she put me in contact with the nursing manager and gave me a list of points to make. So, fingers crossed. 

It's really surreal to have a potential concrete date for baby's arrival. We finished off our registries and got the nursery finished this weekend. I'm feeling pretty prepared and getting really excited to meet this little one.

We had a great weekend. We went out to dinner to two of our favorite restaurants, watched some football Sunday and my fantasy team is 4-0.

I tweaked my neck in my sleep last night and my neck is now killing me. My cankles are out-of-hand and baby's lodged up in my ribs. So, physically I've felt better. Buuuut in the grand scheme of things I still have it pretty easy. 

Here's a bump photo of my at 37 weeks. Just finally stole it off of DH's phone. He's awful at sending such things.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0225.JPG
File size: 119.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## beaglemom

I don't have any special days in oct except my grandmother on the 2nd. But that was too early. I am still hoping for the 21st because that is Back to the Future day. My best friend leaves out of the country on the 9th. So she is hoping he holds out until she comes back. I am so ready to meet him. 

Sars so great to hear they are holding out so long. Just be prepared. People keep telling me their stories of having a section scheduled and their water breaking early. But you will do fine. It would be cool if we had the same delivery day.


----------



## terripeachy

sars-What a pretty photo. You look so happy and your bump is adorable! Glad the c-section is scheduled but I think baby will come out before then too. fxfx. Yes, my younger sister is an oral surgeon in New Mexico. She's the only minority and female surgeon in the state. I think there are 32 oral surgeons in her state, so it's quite an accomplishment and her practice is doing well. Oh, and I'm 3-1 in Fantasy but after last night I moved into first place out of 12. Now if I can just maintain my position. I've been lucky because no one on my team has gotten hurt or suspended. 

Jen-Your wedding date is awesome. hee hee. I didn't know you were an October bride. As much as I hate the cold, it was warm/sunny when we got married. It was also the day of the Bmore marathon, so it was fun watching the runners in the morning and then getting dressed and getting ready afterwards. I couldn't have asked for a better day.

beagle-Godspeed to the Yankees. I didn't watch the games either (I actually did stuff over the weekend), so I have no idea if the Os were awesome or the Yankees were terrible. I guess we'll find out this week of the playoffs. Too bad the Os decided to play well the last 4 games. :wacko:


----------



## beaglemom

Sars I meant to compliment your photo as well. You look really good! The end is near or so I am told. 

Terri how awesome your sister being the only minority and also a woman. Such an accomplishment. 

So I found my fmla paperwork. They did actually approve it as 3 months vs 12 weeks.


----------



## KrissyB

JCM - I haven't dared brush my teeth on an empty stomach yet. I'll take a look for diclegis. My DD L-O-V-E-S lollipops, and I don't think I could make her understand why I could have one first thing in the morning and she couldn't, so I'm trying to avoid that route lol (which is a shame because I've heard so many reccomnedations). I do think overall it's subsiding though. Allergies and Asthma are my biggest complaint now - yay ](*,)

Beagle - FXed it's not too much longer for you. I hated those last few days of pregnancy, and my DD came 10 days early lol.

Sars - Glad things are winding down for you too and love the bump pic!! Lot of excitement coming up in here :D

AFM - I've got my first scan with a regular OB today and just a few more days left on Progesterone. Almost on a "normal" course now :)


----------



## beaglemom

Krissy I used the prego candy. You can find it at babies r us or amazon. Our lemon candy worked. Maybe tell your daughter it is a cough drop or something. I also heard the magnetic bands are really great. I never tried them.


----------



## booger76

Morning lovelies. :coffee:

*Beagle *- Well, it's do or die day for the Yanks. Guess we'll see what happens. My DH is thinking of joining a fantasy hockey league because his buddy's team had an opening. The draft is tonight so I think we might end up over at his buddy's house so that means watching the game with company - could get interesting. Hmmmm, if I'm going to guess on a date for little DC to make his appearance, I'm going to say Oct. 19. No particular reason - just a guess. Sorry it's past your due date. :haha:

*Terri* - That's pretty awesome about your sister. Congrats on moving into first place with your fantasy league. I hope you can stay there for the rest of the season. 

*sars* - You look so cute in your picture. I love your shirt. I'm a stripes girl and you look adorable. I'm with you on feeling lucky about having an easy pregnancy. I would hate to have a difficult pregnancy because to be honest, I don't love being pregnant. I have a couple of friends who absolutely love/loved being pregnant. :nope: Not me. Hooray on having your date scheduled. :happydance: I'm sure that's a big relief. But maybe little baby will change it's mind, flip around, and surprise you and DH! 

*JCM *- That is a cool anniversary date. Easy to remember. I can keep track of the day we got married but I sometimes mix up the year - and we've only been married two years - how sad is that? We have been together forever though, so I blame that as the reason. I'm glad that Charli is doing well at home. :hugs:

*Lady* - You should come visit MT sometime. The western part of the state is just lovely. The mountains are beautiful. It's really not that far......just saying. :flower: I hear ya on the food thing. I almost feel like the first tri symptoms are coming back for me. I am craving carbs and cheese like no other right now. And smells are killing me. I put on lotion yesterday morning that I hadn't used in awhile and I was making myself sick. :sick: Then this morning when I walked into the office at work all I could smell was this horrible cleaning chemical smell. Ugh. I agree with Sars - find you some nice comfy clothes. Leggings are amazing right now. If I had been pregnant in winter, I would have been all over them.

So, I'll share our name that we have picked. Our last name is short and only one syllable so it really takes at least a two-syllable first name to sound right and most names that end with an -ey sound (like Riley) don't sound very great either. Anyway, we are thinking Piper. I love it and it does go great with our last name. I wouldn't mind being named Piper and I don't think it sounds too childish. Now to pick a middle name. :shrug:


----------



## booger76

Krissy - Good luck at your scan today!! If you can't get a prescription for Diclegis you can make your own. I know that sounds crazy and kind of kooky but that's what I did. I spoke to my doctor about it and he was fine with it. It was much cheaper than the prescription. All Diclegis is is Vitamin B6 and Unisom. You can take 10 mg of Vitamin B6 (I bought mine off of Amazon so I could find a tablet dose small enough) and half a tab of Unisom (doxylamine). I took at bedtime to avoid being sleepy during the day. It seemed to help. Just an idea. But obviously, talk to your doctor first and see what he/she thinks.


----------



## sars930

Krissy: Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to see a photo. I hope you start feeling better soon. These ladies have some great tips. Ginger ale/ginger beer helped settle my stomach when I felt queasy. But I didn't really have morning sickness. I just got car sick.

Beagle: It would be very cool if DC and this baby decided to arrive on the same day since they've been in tandem this entire time. It is so surreal how close we are.

Terri: I kind of think baby will come early too but husband thinks it will cooperate and be punctual. That's awesome about your sister. You must be very proud of her. I'm shocked I'm 4-0 and because I had Rothelisberger in last weekend. I needed Jamaal Charles and Travis Kelce to put up 39 points in the Monday night game and they did. :happydance: I've run the Baltimore half, not the full. It is a tough but fun course. That would be a fun start to a wedding day.

Amy: I forgot to say congrats on getting started! I've got some good feelings here for you.

Booger: I discovered maternity leggings in a drawer of clothes my friend gave me. Hallelujah are they awesome. And I'm not a leggings kind of gal normally. Piper is such a cute name. It is my best friend's girl name. Montana is high on my vacation list. I'll be sure to let you know if we venture out west.

It's funny we've had the middle names settled from day one: Christopher for my husband's cousin who died of lung cancer in December. It also happens to be my Dad's name. And Adelia for my fiery 96-year-old great-aunt. I'd love Adelia for the first name but my niece's name is Amelia and DH doesn't like it. The first names are proving harder.


----------



## terripeachy

I love Piper!! There was a girl in school named Poppy, and I thought that was so unique, and she was so cool. Piper kind of reminds me of that. She'll be a cool Montanan with an awesome name! And no one will be abbreviating it. I'm also a fan of short enough names where there is no abbreviation (like mine!).


----------



## booger76

Thanks, ladies! 

sars - I love both your middle names. We have some options but just haven't settled on one yet. Who knew that picking a name would be so hard??


----------



## beaglemom

I love all the names!


----------



## JCM

Love her name!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!

Booger - I love that name! I have a friend named Piper and she is very hip and stylish. Def a great name!

Sars- great pic! You look so cute and such a precious bump. Kudos on being 4-0 on your fantasy. I'm 3-1 and it feels good to be winning! Last year I was in last place so its nice to have a better team this year. I have Aaron Rodgers, Julio Jones, Demarius Thomas - those have been my money makers! :)

Beagle - I can't believe your time is almost here. Time has flown! It seems like just the other day when you were getting your BFP.

Krissy - can't wait to hear how your OB appointment went! I got the Preggie Pops (but they are like lozenges) and those have been helping.

Today was rough for me, I had a splitting headache and felt so nauseous all day. I ate Cheerios for breakfast and lunch, then after lunch I threw up - at work! Ugh. I had to basically run out of a meeting and make a beeline for the bathroom. Our pup was constipated again yesterday, so I had to deal with his frantic pacing and whining into the wee hours of the morning. I feel so bad for him, and there's really no way to relieve his tummy immediately. So I woke up at 1am to feed him more canned pumpkin and miralax and take him out to potty again (to no avail). He finally pooped today at lunch and tonight thankfully, so he is feeling better. And of course DH is out of town this week so its been a lot to handle on my own. He gets home tomorrow, yay! SO looking forward to that. Anyways, it's only 8:45 and I'm in bed already. It's wonderful....Good night all!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies. :flower:

Lady - Ugh. Sorry you're not feeling so swell on top of DH being out of town. That's rough. Add in the sick pup and it sounds like this week just stinks. Hooray for going to bed at 8:45! I think I was in bed earlier than that last night. I was completely exhausted yesterday for some reason. 

I feel terrible today. I don't know how to describe it other than just tired and icky. I might end up going home but I'd prefer to tough it out as I know each day it's just going to get harder and harder to stay motivated. I could work from home, I suppose. I might just have to start doing that as people here at work really are starting to wear on me - had a fairly new coworker yesterday tell me that I "just keep getting bigger every time she sees me". :dohh: Um, I'm pretty sure that line shouldn't come out of anyone's mouth, ever. She's lucky I'm nice and didn't say "so do you!"


----------



## sars930

Ugh, LadySosa, that sounds awful about getting sick at work. Poor Chuck! I was going to suggest pumpkin but you're on top of it. I hope your week gets better. 

Booger: You should have slapped that lady at work. Why do people think that is OK? Every once and awhile, I have those days where I feel like I got hit by a truck and just felt awful. I just had to sleep and I woke up feeling better the next day.

I had an appointment with the doctor performing my c-section. He's very sweet. He was telling me how he loved delivering breech babies vaginally, said it was a lot of fun, but alas they won't let him do it anymore. He was totally down with skin-to-skin in the OR, as was the nurse manager yesterday. So, baby is going to get to stay with us through the whole surgery barring any medical issues. I feel 1000X better about this. I'm starting to get super excited and impatient for baby to finally be here. It is all just so surreal.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger people are just stupid. Speaking of which my husband told people I put my hospital bag in the car. Well people started thinking we were in labor. Anyways he corrected them but one of his dumb friend went on to day how a due date was not a schedule and his kids were both late. I don't know about you guys but worse than anything I hate is a MAN trying to tell me how a woman's body works. 

Lady I had some rough times too in the beginning when my husband was gone a lot. Sucks. 

So no dilation today when I was checked. She said they wait 7 days after the due date to induce. Ugh. I'm gonna have to start working on getting this kid jump started. Mainly because these people at work are stupid. My bOSS calling constantly trying to get me on the phone just to see how things are going. Just seems people won't stop calling. Another won't quit about how I shouldn't be at work at all. Musty exhausting. Oh and the other guy who has a pregnant wife freaked out because I touched my stomach when the baby moved. I always do that. People need to calm down. And bids annoyed because Dr appt not on his calendar. I never know where they are. Jesus!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh Sars... glad appt went well and you are feeling better about the c section.


----------



## booger76

Sars - I'm so happy you're feeling better about the C-section now. That's got to be a huge relief. My coworkers comment was the first of that kind so far, so I tried not to be too annoyed, but still, come on. I am feeling better now than this morning. I think it's the thought of coming to work that makes me ill!

Beagle - I think we're all in the same boat where it's just easy to be annoyed. I think most people have good intentions and have no idea that what they are doing or saying is annoying right now but that doesn't make it any less so. It's funny - all the ladies at work are telling me how I'll be late since it's my first baby and then all the men at work are telling me how their wives all went early.


----------



## beaglemom

That's a good thought. But my husband's friend is an ass. I can forgive most people of their ignorance. Not this guy. I told him how my sil told my husband to never tell me to breathe during labor. Meaning her husband annoyed her with it in the delivery room. My husband's friend got serious and aid you have to tell her to breathe or she will forget. Give me a break. He thinks he has all this knowledge we don't. It's like hello we can Google some stuff too!


----------



## Amy1976

JCM - I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well and that baby Charli is on her way to a full recovery.

Booger - I love the name. So so cute. It reminds me of Piper on Charmed who I loved. Yes I watched Charmed, don't judge lol :)

Beaglemom - I can't believe how close you are getting. Literally days away!!

Sars - You look great! Besides your baby bump, you hardly look pregnant. I remember towards the end of my pregnancy, my whole body started swelling up lol. I'm so glad you got the c-section worked out and that you're feeling a lot better about it.

Terri - That's awesome about your sister. You must be a proud big sister :)

Krissy - I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Hopefully you'll find something that helps ease it for you.

Lady - I'm so sorry you're not feeling well either. And worse than that, getting sick at work. Ugh that has to be the worst. I'm sorry about your pup too, I hope you both start feeling better soon.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm on baby watch over here. HA!!HA!! *twiddling thumbs*


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies.

We're all on baby watch - I can't believe that Beagle and sars are in the single digits for days left! And sars is really only a little over a week away if she doesn't go early. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!! :wohoo:

Amy - Hey, I liked the show Charmed too but I had forgotten all about Piper! No judgment here on your choice of TV shows. 

Beagle - Yeah, some people just can't help themselves in the advice department. So, is next Friday your last day at work or are you going to keep working if DC doesn't cooperate and arrives late? I'm sure you've already told us but I can't remember.

Let's see - nothing exciting to report here. Can't wait for the weekend. We get Monday off even though it's a lame holiday. At this point, I don't care. I have a doctor's appointment that day but at least I don't have to come back to work afterwards!


----------



## beaglemom

Day off for me too on Monday. After my day greatest I am kind of pissy today. So may call out tomorrow. I have 3 days of pto left. Was going to hold them for if I get scheduled to be induced...I can use them the days before. But at this point I am just so done. 

I have to work up until the day. Unless like I aid above I have a schedule. Fmla will not kick in until baby is born or Dr takes me out. Wondering if I go in on the 19th they will let me induce on the 21st. Back to the future day. Not sure if they will let me choose


----------



## KrissyB

Sars - Awesome news about the c-section! Really sounds like its all coming together.

Booger - I love the "So do you" come back lol. Some people have some nerve and/or absolutely zero common sense

AFM - my morning sickness... moved south, shall we say. I still have a good deal of nausea but really it pales in comparison to how close I need to stay to a bathroom for other reasons (sorry for the tmi). Worse than that, I think it might be bile related. I had my gall bladder removed over 10 years ago, and the only time I've ever been this sick is when I eat things that trigger those kinds of issues. And since mostly I've been craving heavier, fattier, spicier foods...... :sick: Not a good combo.


----------



## beaglemom

So last night was one of the best nights of sleep for me. I woke up on time & feeling really good. But I still decided to stay home. I am hoping to keep this going today & get my house in order. I was to clean & organize my freezer & fridge. Wash clothes. Sweep all the rooms. I will probably be exhausted, but I have a 3 day weekend to recover.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Glad to hear you got some good rest last night. And hooray for taking today off and having an extra long weekend. Have fun cleaning and tidying up - I have a feeling I'll be doing that this weekend too.

Krissy - Ugh. Sorry you're dealing with GI distress. That's the worst! I hope you're near the end of all of this morning sickness/nausea stuff. 

Lady - I think you have an OB appointment today - I hope it goes well. I don't think I remember you saying what your due date is - we need a ticker!

I hope everyone has a nice weekend. I know I'm looking forward to ours. Nothing on the schedule - it just means not being at work. :haha:


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!
Booger- such a rude thing to say by your coworker! I agree with you, you should never say that to anyone, pregnant or not.

Beagle- glad you're feeling good today! And hooray for staying home and getting things organized and ready.

Sars- so glad you like your doc and the c-section is all sorted out and scheduled! Wow, you're almost there!!

Krissy- I can sympathize. I am definitely going #2 more frequently now. It is annoying! 

Today was my OB appointment and everything went well. Baby is right on track and we saw the heartbeat again. We could see the tiny little leg and arm nubs forming! We're getting so excited! I think my due date is May 15. DH and I were not thrilled with the new clinic, but I think it was just the medical assistant who wasn't terribly pleasant. I felt like I was being interrogated and they seemed super disorganized. She's like, "go give a urine sample, here's the bathroom." Usually they say, "use the disinfecting wipe first, write your name on the bottle, and place it here when you're done." Nothing. So I was standing in the hallway with my pee in a cup like..."what do I do with this??" We met with the nurse practitioner today, who was kind of weird, and next appointment (in 3 weeks) will finally be with our doctor, who my nurse raved about. So hoping our experiences improve. I'm just glad the baby is on track!

This weekend we have some friends visiting from out of state. We're trying to think of something fun to do tmro. DH is like, "let's go wine tasting!" I just looked at him. "Really?" I thought he was kidding, but he wasn't. He's like, "just cause you can't have fun doesn't mean the rest of us can't." I was so mad at him! What am I gonna do while they wine taste?? Stand around and watch ten drink delicious wine?! Yeah no thanks.


----------



## booger76

Morning, ladies. 

How's everyone doing?

Lady - So good to hear your OB appointment went well. And yay for a May baby. Just in time to have a little time off in the spring/summer. I hope you had a nice weekend and didn't have to go wine tasting without the wine tasting. That would be pretty tortuous.

Beagle and sars - How are you guys doing?? Hanging in there? 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Not much going on here. Glad it's a short week at work since I had yesterday off. Dr's appointment went well yesterday. Still tracking just right. He'll start doing cervical checks next week. My Group B strep test came back negative so that's good. He just said not to have my baby this weekend as he'll be out of town. Well, I sure hope that doesn't happen - baby needs a couple more weeks of cooking, at least.


----------



## brighteyez73

I know its been a long time since I have been on here but I need to have a break. I am happy to see the babies and pregnancies!!! Congrats to everyone! How is everything going for you ladies...truly have missed you all!


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the radio silence over here. Still no baby. Just a lot of headaches, both DH and I are sick. I was running a 101 degree fever yesterday and a mean sore throat. To top it off the hospital called yesterday to confirm my c-section for THURSDAY. So, my option is currently to go in Thursday or 2:30 on Friday, which means I can't eat for 14.5 hours before the surgery. I'm truly unhappy with both option. If I wasn't sick, I'd go for Thursday but I'd like to give myself all the time to get better I can. I'm headed to the doctor now to figure out what the hell the deal is. I'm just so frustrated at this point.

Lady, thrilled your appointment went well!!! Yay for May babies. I'm a June baby myself and always wanted a spring baby. It's my favorite time of year.

Krissy, Hope the tummy settled down. I've had a few periods like that throughout this pregnancy.

Brighteyez: good to hear from you! Hope you're doing well.. Are you trying another round?


----------



## Amy1976

Hi Ladies,

Lady - I'm sorry the new clinic was a little disappointing. Hopefully you'll have a better experience next time. I'm glad everything is on track with the little one though. I just remembered that you did PGS on your embryos, so do you know the sex of the embryos that they transferred? If you don't, are you going to find out?

Booger - I'm glad your appointment went well and that everything is on track. Also glad your GBS test was negative as well. Less than a month to go now :)

Beaglemom - How are you feeling? The baby watch continues :)

Brighteyez73 - It's nice to hear from you. I hope all is well.

Sars - I'm so sorry you're sick. That just really sucks and is the worst timing. I hope you get better really soon. Can you postpone your C-section for just a day or two to give yourself a little more time to recover? Let's us know how your appointment goes.

AFM - Not much going on over here. I am so over this 90 degree weather in October. I am more than ready for fall and winter. I'm craving sweaters, boots, and hot chocolate :) My next appointment is on Thursday. If everything is looking good, I start my Endometrin on Sunday and transfer is next Friday. Whoo hoo!!


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - Definitely make sure you find a clinic you're happy with, and don't settle. The OB I started with with my DD always just rubbed me the wrong way, and I was so happy when I found someplace better. LOL my DH has also made plans for winetasting for us with friends (friends who don't know I'm pregnant yet lol). I had to chew him out at home and make him come up with an excuse to cancel.

Booger - Glad everything is moving right along as it should.

Sars - Sorry you're having so many scheduling issues and aren't feeling well. Hopefully you get the rest and recovery you need for either time. 

Amy - FXed for you on Thursday and that this transfer is the one! :dust:

AFM - I think I'm starting to come out of my stomach issues. At least I'm eating fairly normally/healthy again and seem to be tolerating it for the most part.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys...going to try to post daily so no one is wondering if baby came. But I've had a hectic few days.

Lady - I totally forgot about PGS for you. But if you transferred 2, you may not be able to tell. But yes let us know if you are planning to find out.

Sars - again I am hating this situation you are in. I hope you got your answers & things go smoothly for you. Sorry you are sick. Make sure the dr knows about it before the procedure. They may want to wait a day or so. Or give you meds.

Amy - excited for you!

brighteyez - good to hear from you.

So I have a personal update & baby update. First I am hving cramps off & on. Had a headache today. My system also seems to be clearing out because I am going to the bathroom more often. The mucus discharge is increasing. And (this will sound weird) if I squeeze my nipples, I have a discharge. I thought I noticed something & they looked different, so I thought I would see what happens...& I am producing something in there. So my body is gearing up. I still think I will go late. Appt tomorrow & I am hoping for some progress. We have tried several times to have sex with no success. No matter what position, it just isn't working. My body is not in to it. I feel tight down there so it is kind of uncomfortable. But the sex we did have made m have cramping, so I am hoping it did something even without the semen. I bought a pineapple to eat which I have not tried yet. Also plan to use my breast pump. They say stimulating your nipples with a pump can help move things along.

So I need some opinions here. My SIL (not a fb friend) posted something with my husband tagged. It was her family wall in her house. She framed pics of family. There was one of me & my husband. She can see things I tag him in. It was one of my photos of us on vacation. So she copied & printed & framed this without asking. The post also said the wall was almost finished just waiting on the new addition...my son. I find it very violating she did this without asking. And her post implies she plans to do whatever she wants with pics of my son. My husband doesn't see the big deal. I don't think just because pics are on fb you have the right to copy them without permission. Just to be clear here...despite my personal feelings about her, if she had said she was doing this wall & wanted a pic of us, I would have gladly found one & mailed it to her. I have a problem with the not asking. So the more I ask the more upset I am. My husband hates conflict. I am trying to decide if I should message her or let him. Either way she needs to be told. My plan for the message was to say I understand you wanting a pic of us for your wall, but I would appreciate you not use pictures with me in them from fb for your personal use. I feel the same way about upcoming pictures of Derek. If you want pictures of me & Bruce or Derek just ask & we will gladly mail you some.

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## sars930

Amy: You're getting so close. I feel you on the fall. I'm also getting excited for my super swollen feet to fit back into my boots! I can only wear flip flops now.

Beagle: Sounds like things are moving along. I noticed I've been leaking a bit of colostrum as well. That sounds like a tough one with your sister-in-law. I personally don't have any expectation that once I post something on Facebook I can really control how it is used. But if it really upsetting to you and you think it is going to be ongoing, I think you should let your husband talk to her. Make sure he emphasizes you'd just prefer to send photos rather than be taken off of Facebook.

Booger: Glad to hear all looked good at the doc. No news is good news right now, so the lil lady can keep cooking.

My OB's office won't let me go to 40 weeks with a breech baby, so Friday is my last chance to go in for the c-section since they don't do scheduled sections on weekends. I'm not sure what they would do if I was seriously sick, like with the flu or something.

I am feeling better now that the fever has broken. I worked today and I do feel like I'm improving. I went in to my OB today and they just said fluids, fluids, fluids and to rest. They seem to think it is viral, so not much else to do. They called over to the labor unit and were told that I am scheduled for a c-section at 12:30 Friday. I have no idea where that time came from since it is the first I'm hearing it but it is better than 2:30 or later as I was told. So, it just sounds like things will be pushed back 2.5 hours. I can deal with that. My OB's office told me I could drink up to 8 ounces of water in the morning but just not to mention it.

My family is coming up Thursday night and we're going out to dinner, so that should be a lot of fun. It really sucks being sick right now because it is just taking away from the crazy excitement I was feeling. We expected to be going out to dinner and doing all sorts of fun things. Instead, we both got into bed at 5 p.m. last night and ate soup out of coffee mugs. But what can ya do?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Sars,

It's great to back amongst you ladies! I have been great just took a break. We are doing an FET on 11/17/15. I am on BCPs now and will start shots and have my baseline done on the 30th. The meds are due here tomorrow and I have my Mock Transfer the 15th. But how are you doing I see you will be having baby soon which is exciting. Congratulations!!!:happydance:




sars930 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the radio silence over here. Still no baby. Just a lot of headaches, both DH and I are sick. I was running a 101 degree fever yesterday and a mean sore throat. To top it off the hospital called yesterday to confirm my c-section for THURSDAY. So, my option is currently to go in Thursday or 2:30 on Friday, which means I can't eat for 14.5 hours before the surgery. I'm truly unhappy with both option. If I wasn't sick, I'd go for Thursday but I'd like to give myself all the time to get better I can. I'm headed to the doctor now to figure out what the hell the deal is. I'm just so frustrated at this point.
> 
> Lady, thrilled your appointment went well!!! Yay for May babies. I'm a June baby myself and always wanted a spring baby. It's my favorite time of year.
> 
> Krissy, Hope the tummy settled down. I've had a few periods like that throughout this pregnancy.
> 
> Brighteyez: good to hear from you! Hope you're doing well.. Are you trying another round?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Amy - Awesome to hear from you'll as well!! I missed the connection but just needed a break. I am well and ready to start again with an FET this time. Yaaayyy for transfer next Friday, I am sending prayers and baby dust your way!!!



Amy1976 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Lady - I'm sorry the new clinic was a little disappointing. Hopefully you'll have a better experience next time. I'm glad everything is on track with the little one though. I just remembered that you did PGS on your embryos, so do you know the sex of the embryos that they transferred? If you don't, are you going to find out?
> 
> Booger - I'm glad your appointment went well and that everything is on track. Also glad your GBS test was negative as well. Less than a month to go now :)
> 
> Beaglemom - How are you feeling? The baby watch continues :)
> 
> Brighteyez73 - It's nice to hear from you. I hope all is well.
> 
> Sars - I'm so sorry you're sick. That just really sucks and is the worst timing. I hope you get better really soon. Can you postpone your C-section for just a day or two to give yourself a little more time to recover? Let's us know how your appointment goes.
> 
> AFM - Not much going on over here. I am so over this 90 degree weather in October. I am more than ready for fall and winter. I'm craving sweaters, boots, and hot chocolate :) My next appointment is on Thursday. If everything is looking good, I start my Endometrin on Sunday and transfer is next Friday. Whoo hoo!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Beaglemom - How is everything? Looks like baby will be soon which I am sure you are ready to cradle your bundle of joy!



beaglemom said:


> Hey guys...going to try to post daily so no one is wondering if baby came. But I've had a hectic few days.
> 
> Lady - I totally forgot about PGS for you. But if you transferred 2, you may not be able to tell. But yes let us know if you are planning to find out.
> 
> Sars - again I am hating this situation you are in. I hope you got your answers & things go smoothly for you. Sorry you are sick. Make sure the dr knows about it before the procedure. They may want to wait a day or so. Or give you meds.
> 
> Amy - excited for you!
> 
> brighteyez - good to hear from you.
> 
> So I have a personal update & baby update. First I am hving cramps off & on. Had a headache today. My system also seems to be clearing out because I am going to the bathroom more often. The mucus discharge is increasing. And (this will sound weird) if I squeeze my nipples, I have a discharge. I thought I noticed something & they looked different, so I thought I would see what happens...& I am producing something in there. So my body is gearing up. I still think I will go late. Appt tomorrow & I am hoping for some progress. We have tried several times to have sex with no success. No matter what position, it just isn't working. My body is not in to it. I feel tight down there so it is kind of uncomfortable. But the sex we did have made m have cramping, so I am hoping it did something even without the semen. I bought a pineapple to eat which I have not tried yet. Also plan to use my breast pump. They say stimulating your nipples with a pump can help move things along.
> 
> So I need some opinions here. My SIL (not a fb friend) posted something with my husband tagged. It was her family wall in her house. She framed pics of family. There was one of me & my husband. She can see things I tag him in. It was one of my photos of us on vacation. So she copied & printed & framed this without asking. The post also said the wall was almost finished just waiting on the new addition...my son. I find it very violating she did this without asking. And her post implies she plans to do whatever she wants with pics of my son. My husband doesn't see the big deal. I don't think just because pics are on fb you have the right to copy them without permission. Just to be clear here...despite my personal feelings about her, if she had said she was doing this wall & wanted a pic of us, I would have gladly found one & mailed it to her. I have a problem with the not asking. So the more I ask the more upset I am. My husband hates conflict. I am trying to decide if I should message her or let him. Either way she needs to be told. My plan for the message was to say I understand you wanting a pic of us for your wall, but I would appreciate you not use pictures with me in them from fb for your personal use. I feel the same way about upcoming pictures of Derek. If you want pictures of me & Bruce or Derek just ask & we will gladly mail you some.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi girls..I'm still on baby watch for the most part.

Beagle-I agree with sars; tell your hubs to tell his sister that your FB pics are off limits, or you're not going to keep her as a friend on there because she's stealing your stuff. 

sars-I hope you can hold out until friday, but it does seem weird that you're going to have a new baby when you're feeling sick. Hopefully the cold will move out in the next couple days so you can enjoy time with your family.

Amy/brighteyez-yay for transfer.

AFM-No updates to share. :wave: to everyone else.


----------



## KrissyB

Beagle - All of your signs sound good, so things sound like they're moving ahead nicely. But don't read too much into the nipple discharge. I had leakage issues (and I mean enough to need to change my shirt if I slept in a white teeshirt without a bra) for MONTHS before DD was born - SO annoying. So I'm afraid that's not necessarily a sign of things being close lol.

Sars - I hope your cold lightens up over the next day or two. I can definitely imagine it being a little bit of a buzz kill.... but I bet once the baby is born, you'll forget all about it <3


----------



## beaglemom

My husband did send her a message last night. She is actually not my friend...she got the pic from my husband's page because he was tagged. I had blocked her after she did it, but changed my mind. If you block someone they cannot see anything you post even if a mutual friend is tagged. I offered to message her, but he did it. I know they think I am being a bitch about it, but it really upset me to think about. I was even in bed this morning contemplating deleting my page all together. I know in theory I have no control on what happens to my pics I post, but I am very particular on who is added to my fb. So I just assume my friends & family will be respectful of my posts. I was actually so upset thinking about it, I was crying...totally the hormones, I know. But I feel better he said something & I told him to get her new address since she moved. I plan to be dilelgent in sending out prints in the mail to family.

I will try to come back after my appt to update if I have any progress.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Brighteyez - Hey there, lady!! Good to hear from you. I was wondering what had happened to you. Sometimes you just need a break. It's nice to see you're gearing up again for transfer. :flower:

Terri - Hi! I hope you're still doing well in your fantasy football league.

Krissy - Hooray for starting to feel better! :happydance: That's great. Here's hoping you stay that way for a long time.

sars - Oh man. That stinks that you were so sick but good to hear you are on the mend. I can't believe your baby will be here in two more days! I can't wait to hear if it's boy or girl! Of course, I know things will be hectic and crazy for a while so just update us when you can. :hugs:

Beagle - Well, it sounds like things are moving in the right direction. I'll be curious to hear your report out after your appointment today. I think it's weird that your SIL did that with the pictures but I think once you place something on Facebook, your privacy goes out the door. Not that it makes it right, but you can't really control what people do with something you put out there. You can certainly say something to her and hope she respects your wishes. 

Amy - I'm with you on the weather. We have been having beautiful days of all sunshine and like 70-80 degrees. Um, it's October in Montana and I'm still wearing flip flops everyday. I'm ready for fall. I would love for it to get cool and rainy for as long it wants. Transfer is just a little over a week away! :wohoo:

Hello to everyone else!

Yesterday was an ugh kind of day. I felt okay until after lunch and then I started feeling pretty crappy. I think that's just how it's going to be until the end. A few good days followed by an icky day every now and then and so on. I honestly think it's coming back to work after the weekend that makes me feel sick. :haha: I ended up going home after lunch and just napping. I feel better today. I finally feel ready for baby though. My bag and baby's bag are packed and we have the essentials at home.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - It looks like we cross-posted. Funny you mention deleting your Facebook page. I actually deactivated mine last week. Everything and everyone was annoying me - not to mention that I felt like I was wasting too much time looking at stuff that was just getting on my nerves. I can reactivate it later if I want and everything will still be there. I personally don't plan on sharing much baby stuff on there anyway - I think I'm just hormonal too but I think people overshare information these days. I had a friend post a picture of his kid on the training potty in his living room. Cute picture, maybe one for the family photo album but just didn't seem like something I would be happy if my parents had put out there for all the world to see!


----------



## sars930

Brighteyez: How exciting to be gearing up again. Fingers crossed this all works out.

Beagle: Good luck at the doctor today! I hope you get some encouraging progress. I'm happy to hear your husband talked to his sister and it made you feel better. That's what is important.

Booger: I can't believe how close you are getting! I'm sorry work has been such a drag lately. But yay that you got to sneak out and fit a nap in. Sometimes going on Facebook can make me feel bad. I don't post much myself and definitely want to be cognizant of limiting baby's exposure. Those potty pics and such make me cringe. Babies today will have a massive digital identity amassed by the time they're old enough to have a say.

Today is my last day at work, which is a very weird feeling. I've worked consistently since I was 15, so the idea of not working for 3 months is so strange.

I'm feeling OK cold-wise. I am seeing my PCP this afternoon to make sure they still think it is viral. 

Ironically, the hospital called me this morning to tell me that the woman in the 10 AM slot Friday had her baby last night. So, after much stress and many tears, I am back to my original 10 AM c-section Friday. I'll be sure to keep you ladies posted once he or she arrives! I'm still feeling boy but everyone lately has been adamant it is a girl. Baby has been super active the last two days. I'm going to miss these kicks and punches. But I'm also so thrilled to finally meet this little one. It all feels so surreal.

Crazy, we all thought my good friend and neighbor, who was due this past Sunday, was going to go early because she was having intense false labor a few weeks ago. She went to the doctor today and she isn't even dilated. Looks like I'll be having my baby first, which no one expected since she's so big. Doctor guestimated her baby at 8.5.


----------



## beaglemom

Yeh, like I said...I don't expect total privacy, but I would expect some respect as far as my stuff goes. The other thing is my mom is like whatever if it's family. My husband too. So I was like so where is the line? If you go to a friend's house & there is a wall of photos of you from fb, that's ok? Besides, she may be family, but not close family. Not sure how he worded it. But better from him I guess since I would have pissed her off. FB seems to be the only way to really keep touch with all the family. And my beagle rescue friends. So I want to share pics with them. I just don't expect people to copy them. Also my husband shares his photography. So I said is it okay for someone to steal that? What's the difference? But it's over with now.

Ok guys...anticipation over & don't refuel it. Baby is doing nothing. Sars will beat me to the finish line. She has already scheduled my induction date...Oct 26. I would go in the night before. I have a Mon appt & Fri appt. If no baby any sooner, my last day is next Wed. I have 2 days of PTO left. I do not plan on telling my boss anything. He has had plenty of time to prepare. I think I will just say dr called me Thurs morning & told me my induction date...so I will come in only change my out of office then just go home.

So guys wish me luck on helping this baby along. Any old wives tales, just let me know. I will try sex again, but not sure we can make it happen.


----------



## booger76

Beagle - Well, I know you say not to refuel your anticipation but you just never know what's going to happen. So, let's just hope you don't have to make it to induction day. I don't think any of the old wives tales work so I won't offer any advice there, just think about how awesome it is that you only have one week of work left if DC doesn't come sooner!

sars - I'm glad you're back to a C-section time that you feel better about. :thumbup: :happydance: about this being your last day at work. I know it must feel weird but you'll be busy enough in a couple of days! 

I just can't wait to see the new babies!


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Beagle - Well, I know you say not to refuel your anticipation but you just never know what's going to happen. So, let's just hope you don't have to make it to induction day. I don't think any of the old wives tales work so I won't offer any advice there, just think about how awesome it is that you only have one week of work left if DC doesn't come sooner!
> 
> sars - I'm glad you're back to a C-section time that you feel better about. :thumbup: :happydance: about this being your last day at work. I know it must feel weird but you'll be busy enough in a couple of days!
> 
> I just can't wait to see the new babies!

I am going to try the breast pump thing, eating pineapple, relaxing baths. But otherwise, we will just have to see what happens. It is nice to have a date in my head though...even if it's not the date I would want. Little man thinks my womb is a luxury hotel!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hi ladies!! Please forgive me for being MIA. The first 6 weeks were brutal. On top of being sleep deprived, mastitis, I got a wound infection while on the antibiotics so they kept me on them another week. The last 6 weeks I spent trying to sleep train Emma. 

How are all of you lovelies? Kryss, JKB, & Lady congrats!! Booger and Beagle you're almost there! Terri I'm sorry all didn't go as we had all hoped and wished for you. Amy I have been thinking of you and hope you have better luck this time. The scratch doesn't sound fun at all. Sars I commend you for trying a version. I have had friends who have done it with no success so I just felt it was better to skip it....that and everyone keeps saying that since she couldn't turn and Jack flipped to face up while pushing, that I must have a narrow pelvis. Hmmm. Hi jen, how's Charli doing since her procedure? Hi Brighteyez! Erin, Kfs...everyone hello!

I cannot wait for the next crop of babies to be born. I wish all of you smooth and fast deliveries. My leave really went so fast. I spent a week looking at bigger cars, another week organizing 2 closets, but mostly I spent as much time with Jack and Emma as possible. I would record every ounce she drank, every minute she slept to see a pattern and try and get her onto a schedule. If she woke up at night I would know if it was from a lack of calories for the day and adjust. She is definitely more particular than Jack was at this age and doesn't sleep as well. If she's going through a leap or wonder week, her sleeping and eating is affected. She is a smiley and happy baby so we are blessed. She has been sleeping 10-6ish most nights thankfully since I started back to work yesterday. Yes I am back in the icky environment that I left. It has only gotten worse since I was on leave. No one is doing any business, morale is awful, and it is depressing. One guy stopped coming in most Mondays and Fridays while I was out and when confronted he said when he is back to making money and working with people he likes that he will come back into the office. It's nice to know I am not alone in feeling frustrated, but it is disheartening to know that no matter how many people complain, nothing will change. To make matters worse 3 firms have let people go in the last 3 weeks, so more people like me are out of work and would love my seat. I am sure they are trying to come here and since most of these guys are 60 or over, they will be able to request my accts as they have been in the business as long as I've been alive. I hope things turn around soon, b/c this is not sustainable for our desk.

Emma turns 3mos on Friday and as of this past Friday she was 12lbs 8oz and 23.25 inches long. Jack is over 3ft and starting to string 3 words together, like "piece of popcorn"....that's how I found out my husband had been giving him popcorn, like why does he know those words? He is a parrot which is good and bad...we have to spell things out a lot. He's obsessed with the moon and mars, he asks to see them before he goes to bed. I absolutely loved being home while he was in this stage, he is so cute but such a little devil. He has acted out a bunch in reaction to not getting as much attention which is to be expected. He is so entertaining. He takes turns kissing Emma and being rough with her....thus beginning a life long relationship of that dynamic. 

It's amazing how the mind works. I am already forgetting what the early and late stages of pregnancy were like, how anxious I was with every ultrasound, the nesting I did in preparation, and how ready I was to have her. Now I get a little sad thinking I may never have another child. I may never know that feeling again. We do have one frosty, but this recovery and Emma not being as good of a sleeper as Jack (but seriously is a good sleeper in her own right), has dh wanting to stop at 2. I know we are so blessed with 2 healthy kids, but part of me always wanted 3. If we lived in a less expensive area maybe he would consider it...but then again he really has felt the loss of all freedom with the 2nd baby. For a guy who grew up being able to do what he wanted since he was the oldest of 4boys, this has been a major change. 

I hope everyone is doing well. This is such an emotional journey, and it never ends, from TTC to being parents. I learn more every day with Emma, I changed the nipple on her bottle and she stopped fussing...it pulled easier and she fed more efficiently = happier baby. I have almost stopped pumping, now pump a couple of ounces every other day. I have some frozen so she will get more than 3mos of breast milk. It's amazing how time has flown...I think of all of you...figures that I had to return to work to find the time to catch up!!


----------



## kfs1

Baby whisperer - so good to hear from you!!!

Hi all of you other lovelies. On baby watch over here!!! Can't wait to hear some news! xoxoxo


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Terri, Thank you hope it goes well!



terripeachy said:


> Hi girls..I'm still on baby watch for the most part.
> 
> Beagle-I agree with sars; tell your hubs to tell his sister that your FB pics are off limits, or you're not going to keep her as a friend on there because she's stealing your stuff.
> 
> sars-I hope you can hold out until friday, but it does seem weird that you're going to have a new baby when you're feeling sick. Hopefully the cold will move out in the next couple days so you can enjoy time with your family.
> 
> Amy/brighteyez-yay for transfer.
> 
> AFM-No updates to share. :wave: to everyone else.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Booger, looks like you are almost there!!!:happydance: Thank you and glad to see everyone is still here. Yes, it was well needed and now I am ready to try again. Also good and motivating being back on the BNB to see all the pregnancies and babies,



booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Brighteyez - Hey there, lady!! Good to hear from you. I was wondering what had happened to you. Sometimes you just need a break. It's nice to see you're gearing up again for transfer. :flower:
> 
> Terri - Hi! I hope you're still doing well in your fantasy football league.
> 
> Krissy - Hooray for starting to feel better! :happydance: That's great. Here's hoping you stay that way for a long time.
> 
> sars - Oh man. That stinks that you were so sick but good to hear you are on the mend. I can't believe your baby will be here in two more days! I can't wait to hear if it's boy or girl! Of course, I know things will be hectic and crazy for a while so just update us when you can. :hugs:
> 
> Beagle - Well, it sounds like things are moving in the right direction. I'll be curious to hear your report out after your appointment today. I think it's weird that your SIL did that with the pictures but I think once you place something on Facebook, your privacy goes out the door. Not that it makes it right, but you can't really control what people do with something you put out there. You can certainly say something to her and hope she respects your wishes.
> 
> Amy - I'm with you on the weather. We have been having beautiful days of all sunshine and like 70-80 degrees. Um, it's October in Montana and I'm still wearing flip flops everyday. I'm ready for fall. I would love for it to get cool and rainy for as long it wants. Transfer is just a little over a week away! :wohoo:
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> Yesterday was an ugh kind of day. I felt okay until after lunch and then I started feeling pretty crappy. I think that's just how it's going to be until the end. A few good days followed by an icky day every now and then and so on. I honestly think it's coming back to work after the weekend that makes me feel sick. :haha: I ended up going home after lunch and just napping. I feel better today. I finally feel ready for baby though. My bag and baby's bag are packed and we have the essentials at home.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies.

babywhisperer - Thanks for checking in! Good to hear from you. I'm sorry you're already back to work and that things haven't improved while you were away. It's good to hear that little Emma and Jack are both doing well. I can't imagine how hard it must have been to go back to work after that time with them at home. 

beagle - Oh, I don't think there's any harm in trying those things if you want - it doesn't seem like it could hurt anything! I'm sure having a date on the calendar is somewhat of a relief but I sure do hope that DC decides to come on his own time and sooner than the 26th! 

sars - I can't believe you're having a baby tomorrow!!!! I'm so excited for you and DH. I hope this last day goes well and your dinner out tonight is fantastic. And of course, I'm sending loads of good vibes your way for a smooth C-section tomorrow. :hugs:

kfs - Hello! We are still waiting on a baby pic. :winkwink: Hope you're doing well.

:hi: to everyone else out there.

I woke up this morning and thought it was Friday. Well, at least Friday isn't too far away now. Oh, and I have finally gotten around to checking into child care options. Nothing like waiting until the last minute (even though it really isn't last minute since I'm hoping not to need it until May). I have two place I am looking into at this time. They are both less than a mile from home and close to work. Just hope one of them works out.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> babywhisperer - Thanks for checking in! Good to hear from you. I'm sorry you're already back to work and that things haven't improved while you were away. It's good to hear that little Emma and Jack are both doing well. I can't imagine how hard it must have been to go back to work after that time with them at home.
> 
> beagle - Oh, I don't think there's any harm in trying those things if you want - it doesn't seem like it could hurt anything! I'm sure having a date on the calendar is somewhat of a relief but I sure do hope that DC decides to come on his own time and sooner than the 26th!
> 
> sars - I can't believe you're having a baby tomorrow!!!! I'm so excited for you and DH. I hope this last day goes well and your dinner out tonight is fantastic. And of course, I'm sending loads of good vibes your way for a smooth C-section tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> kfs - Hello! We are still waiting on a baby pic. :winkwink: Hope you're doing well.
> 
> :hi: to everyone else out there.
> 
> I woke up this morning and thought it was Friday. Well, at least Friday isn't too far away now. Oh, and I have finally gotten around to checking into child care options. Nothing like waiting until the last minute (even though it really isn't last minute since I'm hoping not to need it until May). I have two place I am looking into at this time. They are both less than a mile from home and close to work. Just hope one of them works out.

Thank you. It is hard but the greeting I get when I come home is awesome. I appreciate my time with them more. Working makes me a better Mom...I just hope I can work some flexibility into my schedule or work closer to home eventually. Btw, Piper is a great name. It has become very popular here, as has Kingsley, Pepper, Poppy, Madison, Riley, and Lily. Your daycare options sound great...not having to go far in bad weather is key.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. Not much to report. I did a long bath last night & the pump. I had some cramping pressure or whatever is happening down there...maybe contractions...while I was doing it. I was on my phone & read not to did it if things were happening because of overstimulation. So I stopped after 10 min. Plus I had not taken any of that stuff out so my battery was not charged or anything. Will do that again tonight. The bath was really nice & I lit insense. I keep forgetting to cut my dumb pineapple! Hopefully I can remember tonight. I walked around the shopping center at work at lunch. Got my lunch then got some candy at the stores. Will see if that does anything. But now my boss is out so I have my shoes off & just relaxing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Hey guys. Not much to report. I did a long bath last night & the pump. I had some cramping pressure or whatever is happening down there...maybe contractions...while I was doing it. I was on my phone & read not to did it if things were happening because of overstimulation. So I stopped after 10 min. Plus I had not taken any of that stuff out so my battery was not charged or anything. Will do that again tonight. The bath was really nice & I lit insense. I keep forgetting to cut my dumb pineapple! Hopefully I can remember tonight. I walked around the shopping center at work at lunch. Got my lunch then got some candy at the stores. Will see if that does anything. But now my boss is out so I have my shoes off & just relaxing.

You losing the mucus plug yet? That's how I knew it was coming soon.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Not much to report. I did a long bath last night & the pump. I had some cramping pressure or whatever is happening down there...maybe contractions...while I was doing it. I was on my phone & read not to did it if things were happening because of overstimulation. So I stopped after 10 min. Plus I had not taken any of that stuff out so my battery was not charged or anything. Will do that again tonight. The bath was really nice & I lit insense. I keep forgetting to cut my dumb pineapple! Hopefully I can remember tonight. I walked around the shopping center at work at lunch. Got my lunch then got some candy at the stores. Will see if that does anything. But now my boss is out so I have my shoes off & just relaxing.
> 
> You losing the mucus plug yet? That's how I knew it was coming soon.Click to expand...

Yes but it is not a lot...I see a little every day.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Not much to report. I did a long bath last night & the pump. I had some cramping pressure or whatever is happening down there...maybe contractions...while I was doing it. I was on my phone & read not to did it if things were happening because of overstimulation. So I stopped after 10 min. Plus I had not taken any of that stuff out so my battery was not charged or anything. Will do that again tonight. The bath was really nice & I lit insense. I keep forgetting to cut my dumb pineapple! Hopefully I can remember tonight. I walked around the shopping center at work at lunch. Got my lunch then got some candy at the stores. Will see if that does anything. But now my boss is out so I have my shoes off & just relaxing.
> 
> You losing the mucus plug yet? That's how I knew it was coming soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but it is not a lot...I see a little every day.Click to expand...

I started 2 weeks before my water broke. I was only a fingertip dilated and then I started losing pieces that looked like gelatin. Monday and Tuesday morning there was a lot of egg white and Wed evening my water broke.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to Sars! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear an update and see pics!!

Brighteyez and BabyWhisperer- so good to hear from you both! We've missed you. Glad to hear Emma is doing well BabyW and that you're starting again soon, Brighteyez.

Amy- time has flown! Can't believe transfer is just around the corner! So excited for you.

Beagle- you're so close! Hang in there!

Booger- almost to Friday, hehe. Yay for getting a jump on finding a daycare! I am sure at least one will work out!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySoca - Thank you feels good to be back and I missed you ladies as well. :hugs:



LadySosa said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to Sars! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear an update and see pics!!
> 
> Brighteyez and BabyWhisperer- so good to hear from you both! We've missed you. Glad to hear Emma is doing well BabyW and that you're starting again soon, Brighteyez.
> 
> Amy- time has flown! Can't believe transfer is just around the corner! So excited for you.
> 
> Beagle- you're so close! Hang in there!
> 
> Booger- almost to Friday, hehe. Yay for getting a jump on finding a daycare! I am sure at least one will work out!
> 
> Hi everyone else!


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySoca - Congrats on the BFP, I know I'm late!!!


----------



## terripeachy

sars-I'll be thinking about you today. Hope everything goes great, and all is well. Can't wait until you can come back and update us.

beagle-You are getting so close. Just keep walking and DC will be here in no time. fxfx

booger-You crack me up about work and always wishing it was the weekend? Do you have any more vacation days or are you trying to save them for when Miss Piper is born? Take 'em if you can! hee hee. It's required for your sanity.

babyw-welcome back!! It's too bad your workplace is still awful, but at least you get a nice greeting from the kids. Too cute.


----------



## beaglemom

Sars - thinking of you!

Nothing new from me. Tomorrow is a local comic-con & we are going to that. I basically plan to take pics all day & upload a folder called what I did on my due date :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thinking of you Sars!!! So happy for you. What an incredible experience you are going to have.


----------



## booger76

Happy B-day to Baby Sars!! :cake:

Beagle - Have fun at the comic con - cute idea with the pictures. I love that your ticker says 1 day to go! 

Lady - How are you feeling??

I had a fun conversation with a coworker yesterday. Her husband is a cattle rancher and she was telling me to watch out for any major weather changes around my due date - that a big change in barometric pressure could possibly help trigger my water breaking. I have heard of that but didn't put too much stock in the idea. However, she says they see it in their cows all the time. It will be dry and then a big storm front will come through and bam, a bunch of calves are born. I just thought it was kind of funny. So, Beagle - keep an eye out for any crazy weather headed your way!!

I know I shouldn't complain about work so much. Sorry! I am very grateful that I have a job with such great benefits and pay. I'm just bored with everything here and ready to be done. I guess I'll find out next spring, but I have a feeling it's going to be hard to come back.


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Happy B-day to Baby Sars!! :cake:
> 
> Beagle - Have fun at the comic con - cute idea with the pictures. I love that your ticker says 1 day to go!
> 
> Lady - How are you feeling??
> 
> I had a fun conversation with a coworker yesterday. Her husband is a cattle rancher and she was telling me to watch out for any major weather changes around my due date - that a big change in barometric pressure could possibly help trigger my water breaking. I have heard of that but didn't put too much stock in the idea. However, she says they see it in their cows all the time. It will be dry and then a big storm front will come through and bam, a bunch of calves are born. I just thought it was kind of funny. So, Beagle - keep an eye out for any crazy weather headed your way!!
> 
> I know I shouldn't complain about work so much. Sorry! I am very grateful that I have a job with such great benefits and pay. I'm just bored with everything here and ready to be done. I guess I'll find out next spring, but I have a feeling it's going to be hard to come back.

Booger it's true, and so is the impact of a full moon. My water broke the day before a full moon and snow storm....nurses swear by this.


----------



## kfs1

Thinking of you today Sars!!

I can't believe how close some of you are! I'm on total baby watch over here! I'm sorry that I haven't been posting much but know that I'm still checking in and reading up on what's going on.

I have 1 month left of my maternity leave starting this Monday. Little Adeline's been doing much better now that she's on hypoallergenic formula. She's been smiling and cooing a lot lately - I'm loving her so much. We survived our first trip this past weekend. We rent a big house with about 20 friends in Cape Cod every year. Definitely different having a little one but we had such a great time. My next challenge is to try to get her to nap in her crib before daycare starts and to try to get her to sleep through the night. She's currently sleeping in a rock n' play and she usually wakes up once in the middle of the night - sometimes going until around 5 a.m. 

OK - here are a few pics FINALLY ladies. One from the day she was born and the other 2 are more recent.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1134.JPG
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1209.JPG
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1215.JPG
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## booger76

kfs - Oh my goodness!!! Little Adeline is too cute for words. Those cheeks! Awwwwww. Thanks for sharing your pictures. I was only kidding with you (sort of). Well, what I mean is that I know it has to be hard to share pictures of your little one on the web with people you don't really know. So, thanks for doing so. I'm glad things are going smoother now. Enjoy this last month home with her - I'm sure the days are flying by!


----------



## beaglemom

No full moons coming until after induction date. No idea how to tell about the weather. But it is warm today high 70s & will drop to high 60s tomorrow.

Booger - the last month is just hard. You are tired & irritable. You just want to be home. You just want to meet your baby & be home. So it's totally understandable to complain about work. And sorry to say that at least for me the last 2 weeks were the absolute longest...plus with no baby, a week gets added on.


----------



## Babywhisperer

She is beautiful!!!! I am so happy for you. And a good sleeper! If ever you want a little guidance On Becoming Baby Wise is great for sleep training.


----------



## LadySosa

Booger- complaining about work is totally normal and that's what we're here for! You've been there forever so it's natural to feel bored and ready for something new. I'm sure when baby arrives it will give you a new perspective on things.

Kfs- your new gal is precious! She is just a doll!

Afm, I've been feeling ok. Yesterday was not such a good day- I was nauseous and so cranky and tired. Today I am feeling better. The nausea comes and goes. I have my next appointment in a little over 2 weeks, and by then I'll be past 12 weeks! I feel so fat, nothing healthy sounds good, just junk and carbs. Ugh.

Oh, and someone had asked about the gender/PGS...we transferred 2, one was a female and one was a male! So we know no more than if we haven't checked the gender. I guess we'll have to wait just like everyone else. Darn! One really nice thing is that I get to discontinue Estradiol in 2 days! Then just a couple more weeks of crinone. Yay!

We are off to eastern Washington this weekend for some r&r. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies,
I'm sorry for leaving you hanging. I forgot my password and couldn't get it to reset on my phone so I could post yesterday. I read all your good wishes and they meant so very much.

We welcome Brian Christopher to the world at 11:13 AM yesterday, weighing in at 7 pounds 4 ounces and 18.5 inches. He is totally healthy, perfect and just beautiful. Breastfeeding hasn't been the easiest but finally last night around 4 a.m. he latched and fed for 25 minutes. He got circumcised this morning so he is sleeping hard now.

I've probably slept three hours in the last night but boy were they awesome hours of sleep. The c-section went smoothly. No reason that Bri was breech they could see. Everyone keeps saying my incision looks great, I haven't looked. 

We found out it was a boy when as they were pulling him out they asked if we were waiting for dad to announce the sex, we said no and the anesthesiologist said, "Mom, was right!" And I started bawling, It's a boy? It's a boy? They brought him to me as soon as Nick cut the cord and he stayed on me in the OR for the entire surgery. I got to keep him on my chest as we were taken to recovery and our families popped out of the waiting room and saw him in the hallway. It was just an amazing day. And I can't believe he is ours.

I'm also really excited because the skin-to-skin worked so well one of the labor and delivery nurses told me I was a pioneer and that this is going to be the new norm for all c-section moms. So, I'm just so glad I spoke up because it turned a disappointment into a wonderful experience.

Beagle: I'm so excited for you to meet your son soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8027.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 20









Footprint.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 20









Hollering.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 27









snuggled.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 20









wheeling.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## sars930

And a few more photos because I couldn't resist...
 



Attached Files:







First family photo.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 22









IMG_0244.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Sars! He's beautiful!


----------



## booger76

Yay, Sars!!! A baby boy. You guys all look fantastic and so happy. :)


----------



## LadySosa

Congratulations Sars!! I am so happy for you guys! Your story brought tears to my eyes. Brian is adorable!


----------



## beaglemom

Congrats Sars! 

I'm still here... officially 1 day late.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm sorry for leaving you hanging. I forgot my password and couldn't get it to reset on my phone so I could post yesterday. I read all your good wishes and they meant so very much.
> 
> We welcome Brian Christopher to the world at 11:13 AM yesterday, weighing in at 7 pounds 4 ounces and 18.5 inches. He is totally healthy, perfect and just beautiful. Breastfeeding hasn't been the easiest but finally last night around 4 a.m. he latched and fed for 25 minutes. He got circumcised this morning so he is sleeping hard now.
> 
> I've probably slept three hours in the last night but boy were they awesome hours of sleep. The c-section went smoothly. No reason that Bri was breech they could see. Everyone keeps saying my incision looks great, I haven't looked.
> 
> We found out it was a boy when as they were pulling him out they asked if we were waiting for dad to announce the sex, we said no and the anesthesiologist said, "Mom, was right!" And I started bawling, It's a boy? It's a boy? They brought him to me as soon as Nick cut the cord and he stayed on me in the OR for the entire surgery. I got to keep him on my chest as we were taken to recovery and our families popped out of the waiting room and saw him in the hallway. It was just an amazing day. And I can't believe he is ours.
> 
> I'm also really excited because the skin-to-skin worked so well one of the labor and delivery nurses told me I was a pioneer and that this is going to be the new norm for all c-section moms. So, I'm just so glad I spoke up because it turned a disappointment into a wonderful experience.
> 
> Beagle: I'm so excited for you to meet your son soon!

Oh my goodness is he a cutie! Congrats mama and btw no one looks that good after a c section!!! I'm so happy the skin-to-skin worked well and that he latched...that's more than half the battle. Enjoy every minute. Rest up and heal well. Reading your recap brought me right back to that moment when I first saw my babies. It's the best feeling in the world. xo


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations sars!! I'm so glad everything worked out perfectly and Brian is just the cutest little thing. I like the picture of his footprints (I almost said paw prints. oops!). You do look fab, and that's awesome that you are the skin-to-skin pioneer. Way to go. Enjoy that sweet little baby. They grow up fast. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Dr appt this morning...no dilation. Ugh. He is dropping though & I feel the heaviness lower. So looks like Monday is my day. I would love it to be sooner, but it is what it is. Last day of work will be Wed. So I will have 4 days to rest up. My husband is taking a half day Wed so he will be home cleaning up the house & doing some yard work. Last night we did a belly cast. I haven't heard anyone say they did one on the board. I was hesitant but thought I would regret it if I didn't. I think it turned out well. The baby pushed on me so my belly tightened & the whole thing detached from my belly. Then I go really hot & I think a little clausterphobic, so we took it off before it really hardened up. I would have liked it to stay on longer to harden & even do a couple more layers. But I think it turned out well & we can add layers to it. It kept its shape really well. We also did some pictures down town Sat morning. We got some really good ones. I will try to upload them when I get home. They are all on my husbands sd card & computer.


----------



## booger76

Morning, ladies.

Beagle - Sorry that DC seems to want to want to stay snuggled up in there as long as possible. But, like you said, at least you know it's next Monday (only a week!) if he doesn't come sooner. I'm thinking he will. My good friend went in on her due date for a cervical check and nada - then she went into labor like 2 hours later so you just never know.

Lady - I can't believe you're already at 10 weeks - I'm hoping the nausea tapers off for you soon. Hooray for getting to stop the Estradiol and the Crinone not being far behind. It's so nice to get off all the medication after feeling like you've been on it forever. Carbs were all I wanted for the first trimester - I love salads and the thought of one during that time was just terrible - but right around 12 weeks, the nausea and aversions went away - I hope the same happens for you!

:hi: to everyone else! I hope the weekend treated everyone nicely.

Our weekend was pretty nice. DH and I went and got another load of firewood (the shed is finally full now :happydance:) on Saturday. Yesterday, I made a couple of book slings for the nursery. I couldn't find a book shelf that I liked that was small enough and then my friend suggested a book sling type setup. She said they are super kid friendly because the kids can see the front of the books and can pick the ones they want as they get older. Plus, they don't take up any room. I've attached a picture so you know what I'm talking about. It's not the one I made - I still need to get brackets for hanging.

Getting ready to head up for a doctor's appointment. Hopefully, everything still looks good. Baby is pretty squirmy these days so I have no reason to think otherwise. My belly feels gigantic - I keep joking with DH that it looks like supermoon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5311pin.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## beaglemom

booger76 said:


> Morning, ladies.
> 
> Beagle - Sorry that DC seems to want to want to stay snuggled up in there as long as possible. But, like you said, at least you know it's next Monday (only a week!) if he doesn't come sooner. I'm thinking he will. My good friend went in on her due date for a cervical check and nada - then she went into labor like 2 hours later so you just never know.
> 
> Lady - I can't believe you're already at 10 weeks - I'm hoping the nausea tapers off for you soon. Hooray for getting to stop the Estradiol and the Crinone not being far behind. It's so nice to get off all the medication after feeling like you've been on it forever. Carbs were all I wanted for the first trimester - I love salads and the thought of one during that time was just terrible - but right around 12 weeks, the nausea and aversions went away - I hope the same happens for you!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else! I hope the weekend treated everyone nicely.
> 
> Our weekend was pretty nice. DH and I went and got another load of firewood (the shed is finally full now :happydance:) on Saturday. Yesterday, I made a couple of book slings for the nursery. I couldn't find a book shelf that I liked that was small enough and then my friend suggested a book sling type setup. She said they are super kid friendly because the kids can see the front of the books and can pick the ones they want as they get older. Plus, they don't take up any room. I've attached a picture so you know what I'm talking about. It's not the one I made - I still need to get brackets for hanging.
> 
> Getting ready to head up for a doctor's appointment. Hopefully, everything still looks good. Baby is pretty squirmy these days so I have no reason to think otherwise. My belly feels gigantic - I keep joking with DH that it looks like supermoon.

Booger - I really like those. I saw someone on Youtube use spice racks from Ikea. They are thin so they don't take a lot of room. I also saw some at walmart.com you could personalize. It was an actual piece of furniture. But it was long & thin...same concept of your slings. Each shlef holds a few books & the kids can see them from the front. Something I may consider once he is bigger & the baby stuff is out of his room.

Crazy...if things go as planned...my baby will be 3 days old exactly 9 months after transfer. I can't believe all we have done. And I can't believe it when I see his embryo pic. It is amazing.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - haven't heard from you in a few days. Hope all is going well with the meds. Maybe baby Derek is holding out so you will have some good mojo when you start testing. If you still transfer on the 23rd, it may be too early to test on the 26th when I deliver.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Those book slings look really cool. You are so crafty. I love it!

beagle-Hang tough! you're almost to the finish/start line. hee hee.

LadySosa-Ticker, please! I can't keep up without it. Yay for stopping your meds soon. that is going to be so nice. And..I hope you have a good day at work without nausea.

Amy/brighteyez/Krissy-Hey...

Moms-Hey...


----------



## KrissyB

Kfs - Love the pics!! Adeline looks like such a doll and I love the name. She has such smiling eyes <3 That's amazing that you braved a trip iwth her already, glad it went well!

Congratulations Sars :happydance: Brian is adorable and so happy to hear you got the birth experience you wanted :D The BFing should get easier and easier too

Beagle - Sorry Derek is in no rush to get out, but it sounds like you guys are doing a good job making the most of the last few days.

Terri - Hi :wave: How are things going? 

AFM - Chugging a long. Symptoms are starting to wind down, which is good... but it's also making me more nervous since I haven't had a scan in 3 weeks lol. It's always so hard to just trust everything is going well in the early weeks.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Booger don't forget you can go from zero to water breaking pretty fast...I went from fingertip dilated to water breaking in a few days both times. When I got to hospital for Emma I was 1-2cm so it could still happen. I was very active with stairs, cleaning, and lifting my son. I hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## brighteyez73

Congratulations Sars - Just beautiful, enjoy and get rest as much as possible.

Hello and how are things Terri, Beagle, Booger, Krissy, Lady Sosa, Amy and anyone else I may have missed. 

AFM - I went to for the MOCK Transfer on Thursday the 15th and was told that my uterus was great and she wish all that she saw were like mines....this is not the first time someone has said this to me. So I said well hopefully the embies agree this time around and make it their home for the next 10 months....LOL she just smiled


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies! Ok, I think I got my signature updated with a ticker! Hopefully it worked...


----------



## Amy1976

Babywhisperer - It's so good to hear from you. So glad to hear everyone is doing good and that baby Emma and little Jack are growing and thriving wonderfully. I'm sorry to hear the work situation hasn't changed though. It just sucks to have to go back to all that.

Kfs1 - Baby Adeline is just adorable, smiling and everything. Sooo cute!!

Sars - Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you and DH. A baby boy... so you were right! Mother knows best :haha: He is so precious. I'm glad everything worked out with the skin to skin contact too. And like everyone else said, you looked great, not at all like someone who just had a C-section :)

Beaglemom - Oh man. I'm sorry DC is being a stubborn little guy. At least he's dropping right!! Hang in there. Only two more days of work though whoo hoo!!

Lady - YAY for getting to stop your meds!! That's the best LOL :) 

AFM - Nothing new going on here. Started my Endometrin yesterday, and my progesterone lozenges and Medrol pack today. Only 4 more sleeps :)


----------



## JCM

BabyW!!!! I've missed you so! Glad you are handling two babies so well now. Super mom! Charli is doing great. She was so brave. A real bad ass. Lol

Love the pics kfs! She is adorable! 

Congrats Sars! I love his name and I'm glad you had a great c section experience. I just loved mine...hopefully you can get some rest. That's what everyone kept telling me but of course I just wanted to stare at her all night. 

Hi everyone else! I need to address everyone but I am so tired. Charlis follow up is this week so we will start dilating again...ugh not looking forward to it but I'll power through. She is growing so fast. Said mama the first time the other day. It was so cute. Then she screamed it over and over again tonight because she was mad and crying...still cute. I had an appt with my RE last week and I am going to stop breast feeding the end of the year so I can try to get pregnant with a small amount of meds...but mostly on my own. Isn't that crazy? We figured DH has a small window of time before things could scar up down there after his reversal so we may as well try. I secretly want 2 more..hee hee. Poor DH. He will have so many children. I'll jump on and play more tomorrow during nap time! Mas you girls!


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies,

Beagle: I'm thinking of you every day. BabyW is right things can change so fast. My dear friend who was due 10/11, still hasn't delivered. She's scheduled for an induction Thursday night. She came to visit us in the hospital, same one where she is delivering, and they were joking and offering her a bed.

BabyW: It is so nice to have you back here. We missed you so much. I'm sorry to hear that your work situation hasn't improved. You're such an inspiration, juggling all this, and being such a great mama to Emma and Jack.

Booger: The book slings are just adorable. I've been looking at ordering some acrylic bookshelves for next to the rocker for our favorite reads.

LadySosa: Wahoo for a ticker. That makes it so real. It is exciting when you get to stop the meds.

Brighteyez: I too hope your embies agree they need to take up residence in your perfect uterus =)

Jen: Charli is such a champ. I'd love to see some new photos. How exciting you're jumping back into pregnancy again. DH and I have 8 frosties but we've talked about how exciting it could be to do things naturally the second time around.

Hi Terri. I cracked up at your paw prints comment. I can't tell you how many times we've called Bri, Fen and vice versa. Speaking of our pup Fen has been a dream with him. Just a dream. I'm including some photos of them.

Thanks for all your good wishes! We are just so in love. We got home from the hospital yesterday afternoon. My mom is staying with us until Thursday and then she'll be back after DH goes back to work.

I chose to go home later so I could meet with the LC again. If you want to breastfeed, use them! The LCs and nurses were such a huge help to me. I am meeting with the one at my pediatrician tomorrow too. BFing has been a bit of a struggle but I think we are finally coming out on the other side. I apparently have flat nipples, so there were some major latch issues at first. I've been breast feeeding, pumping and then using a syringe and my finger to feed him the milk. He was slow to feed but since midnight has now fed 13 times! The last two nights, Bri's decided that he wants to party from midnight until 6 a.m. It has been rough but boy is it worth it.
 



Attached Files:







Fen.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10









Fen2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JCM

I took this today! 

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/image.jpg1_zpstghookg4.jpg

And this after her surgery 

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/image.jpg1_zpsmem2njdj.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

sars-Love the pics of Brian and Fen. Wow...so glad he understands what's going on. I'm so happy for you.

Jen-Charli is just the cutest! She looks so content and so pretty. Those eyes are killer.

Amy-You're getting close to transfer! Yeah.

beagle-Hope you're hanging in there.

LadySosa-Thanks for making a ticker. I'm getting :jo: and I can't keep up with everyone.

brighteyez-I agree whoever said that those perfect embies need to go in a perfect uterus. fxfx


----------



## KrissyB

Sars - Sorry to hear about the BFing and sleeping issues, but glad you're still loving it all :) Have you tried using nipple shields? They're pretty helpful in a lot of situations, but I think flat/inverted nipples is one of the things they're specifically designed for.

JCM - She is S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!! Such a beautiful little girl and she's looking so big already! 

Beagle - Any new developments? Hope you're hanging in there!


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. Nothing new here. Next appt Friday. Today is my last day at work!!! Leaving at 2 so I have a ton to do! I am so glad to be free & hopefully have a couple of days of rest before labor.

Jen - your kid's face just cracks me up! I love it!

Sars - glad things are going well. The first days I am sure are rough.

I thought I might go in to labor last night because some back pain started. Little boy was moving all over...but nothing. We shall see.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies. :flower:

Krissy - Glad the symptoms are winding down for you. :happydance: I'm sure things are going just fine but yes, we never stop worrying, I don't think.

Terri - Hello! 

JCM - Aw! I'm loving the Charli pics. She's gotten so big and seems like a happy baby. I can't believe she's already saying Mama - that had to be the sweetest sound to hear.

sars - Glad everyone is home and doing well. Hopefully, you and Bri have turned the corner on BFing and it just keeps getting better. It's only been a few days, so don't be hard on yourself or anything. You guys will get there! Fen looks like he is happy to be a big, dog brother. Too cute.

Amy - Just a couple more days to go!!! :happydance: 

brighteyez - Glad the mock transfer went well. Sounds like you have a nice cozy home for your embies!

beagle - Thinking about you everyday and wondering if little DC is going to give you some relief soon! Last day of work today!!! So exciting!

Lady - Hooray for your ticker!

:hi: to everyone else!

Nothing exciting going on here. Two more weeks of work for me and two weeks until my Mom arrives. I can't wait! Dr's appointment on Monday was uneventful but that's good. He measured my big belly and said that and the heartbeat are all good.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-Get walking...that will coax DC to move on out! So happy today is your last day of work. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## JCM

Thanks everyone! She is so big now! 15 pounds...I can't believe it. The pediatrician was saying that she's pretty advanced for her age. She's doing things that a 9 month does. She's growing too fast. Waaaahhhhhh! But she's a lot of fun. 

Beagle I actually had a dream your water broke today. Maybe I'm psychic. Go get a foot massage! Lol! 

Sars, I hated breastfeed ding at first. Now I'm sad to start weaning. It got easy at 6 weeks for me. I used Jack newmans nipple cream. You need a prescription and you get it at a specialty pharmacy. Helped with cracked sore nipples in a day. It was incredible. Those painful latches are awful. I hope they get better fast because breast feeding is so convenient at this point. 

Booger you are close!!! 

Love your ticker Lady! Glad you're feeling better Krissy. I worried allllll the time. 

Yay Amy!!! Almost time! I'm sure you're pumped. 

Hi Terri! 

Good news about your mock, Brighteyes!!!


----------



## Amy1976

Sars - Awww Fen is just adorable with the baby!! Dogs and babies make me happy. I go on YouTube just to watch videos of babies with dogs LOL.

JCM - Charlie is just too cute!! Really, she is just absolelutely adorable. 

LadySosa - YAY for the new ticker :)

Beaglemom - YAY for your last day of work!! I hope you're doing ok and hanging in there.

Brighteyez - I'm trying to remember your timeline. I remember that like 6 months ago you were doing a fresh transfer and you had a few embies that were doing really good.... and then you kind of disappeared. Did you transfer those embryos? Or is this frozen transfer the embryos from that last fresh cycle? 

Hi Terri & Booger! :hi:

AFM - Only two more sleeps!! I'm getting so excited.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks Booger, I pray the embies think so too!!! Time is winding down for you for your bundle of beautiful joy!:happydance:



booger76 said:


> Hi ladies. :flower:
> 
> Krissy - Glad the symptoms are winding down for you. :happydance: I'm sure things are going just fine but yes, we never stop worrying, I don't think.
> 
> Terri - Hello!
> 
> JCM - Aw! I'm loving the Charli pics. She's gotten so big and seems like a happy baby. I can't believe she's already saying Mama - that had to be the sweetest sound to hear.
> 
> sars - Glad everyone is home and doing well. Hopefully, you and Bri have turned the corner on BFing and it just keeps getting better. It's only been a few days, so don't be hard on yourself or anything. You guys will get there! Fen looks like he is happy to be a big, dog brother. Too cute.
> 
> Amy - Just a couple more days to go!!! :happydance:
> 
> brighteyez - Glad the mock transfer went well. Sounds like you have a nice cozy home for your embies!
> 
> beagle - Thinking about you everyday and wondering if little DC is going to give you some relief soon! Last day of work today!!! So exciting!
> 
> Lady - Hooray for your ticker!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else!
> 
> Nothing exciting going on here. Two more weeks of work for me and two weeks until my Mom arrives. I can't wait! Dr's appointment on Monday was uneventful but that's good. He measured my big belly and said that and the heartbeat are all good.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Amy, I did the fresh cycle in March but my progesterone levels was too high for transfer and only 1 embryo made it to freeze. So I now have two frozen embryos the other one is from the first fresh cycle in November last year. So those two embies will be transferred on the 17th of Nov. I pray they stick at least one :haha:



Amy1976 said:


> Sars - Awww Fen is just adorable with the baby!! Dogs and babies make me happy. I go on YouTube just to watch videos of babies with dogs LOL.
> 
> JCM - Charlie is just too cute!! Really, she is just absolelutely adorable.
> 
> LadySosa - YAY for the new ticker :)
> 
> Beaglemom - YAY for your last day of work!! I hope you're doing ok and hanging in there.
> 
> Brighteyez - I'm trying to remember your timeline. I remember that like 6 months ago you were doing a fresh transfer and you had a few embies that were doing really good.... and then you kind of disappeared. Did you transfer those embryos? Or is this frozen transfer the embryos from that last fresh cycle?
> 
> Hi Terri & Booger! :hi:
> 
> AFM - Only two more sleeps!! I'm getting so excited.


----------



## brighteyez73

Sars - You and me both. Baby is so adorable and love the babysitter :winkwink:



sars930 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Beagle: I'm thinking of you every day. BabyW is right things can change so fast. My dear friend who was due 10/11, still hasn't delivered. She's scheduled for an induction Thursday night. She came to visit us in the hospital, same one where she is delivering, and they were joking and offering her a bed.
> 
> BabyW: It is so nice to have you back here. We missed you so much. I'm sorry to hear that your work situation hasn't improved. You're such an inspiration, juggling all this, and being such a great mama to Emma and Jack.
> 
> Booger: The book slings are just adorable. I've been looking at ordering some acrylic bookshelves for next to the rocker for our favorite reads.
> 
> LadySosa: Wahoo for a ticker. That makes it so real. It is exciting when you get to stop the meds.
> 
> Brighteyez: I too hope your embies agree they need to take up residence in your perfect uterus =)
> 
> Jen: Charli is such a champ. I'd love to see some new photos. How exciting you're jumping back into pregnancy again. DH and I have 8 frosties but we've talked about how exciting it could be to do things naturally the second time around.
> 
> Hi Terri. I cracked up at your paw prints comment. I can't tell you how many times we've called Bri, Fen and vice versa. Speaking of our pup Fen has been a dream with him. Just a dream. I'm including some photos of them.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes! We are just so in love. We got home from the hospital yesterday afternoon. My mom is staying with us until Thursday and then she'll be back after DH goes back to work.
> 
> I chose to go home later so I could meet with the LC again. If you want to breastfeed, use them! The LCs and nurses were such a huge help to me. I am meeting with the one at my pediatrician tomorrow too. BFing has been a bit of a struggle but I think we are finally coming out on the other side. I apparently have flat nipples, so there were some major latch issues at first. I've been breast feeeding, pumping and then using a syringe and my finger to feed him the milk. He was slow to feed but since midnight has now fed 13 times! The last two nights, Bri's decided that he wants to party from midnight until 6 a.m. It has been rough but boy is it worth it.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Terri - LOL what is a perfect uterus anyway....I have no idea what imperfect nor perfect looks like. I think a uterus that holds beautiful babies are perfect or is what makes them perfect. :haha: How are you doing lady?




terripeachy said:


> sars-Love the pics of Brian and Fen. Wow...so glad he understands what's going on. I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Jen-Charli is just the cutest! She looks so content and so pretty. Those eyes are killer.
> 
> Amy-You're getting close to transfer! Yeah.
> 
> beagle-Hope you're hanging in there.
> 
> LadySosa-Thanks for making a ticker. I'm getting :jo: and I can't keep up with everyone.
> 
> brighteyez-I agree whoever said that those perfect embies need to go in a perfect uterus. fxfx


----------



## beaglemom

I know I should be walking or something but at this point I'm ok with the induction and just want to relax. Work was so hectic and of course didn't get everything done. Every one was nice and my boss insisted on hugging me. And everyone told me how good I look for being 9 months. 

Jen I wouldn't mind going in to labor. We will see how the night goes. Right now I feel exhausted and restless at the same time. Just glad I am home and don't have to worry about going in to labor at work.


----------



## booger76

Hooray for being done with work, Beagle!


----------



## booger76

Good luck with your transfer today, Amy!!! I'm so excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## JCM

Check in when you can, Amy!!! 

We started dilating yesterday. It is AWFUL. She screams this horrible scream and I cry. I hate it. Twice a day for 3 months...going up a size every 2 weeks. Then, month 4 is once a day. God help me.


----------



## LadySosa

Good luck today Amy! Today you'll be PUPO! Congrats :)

Jen- ugh, so sorry. Hopefully she'll get used to it and after a few days it won't be so traumatic. :(


----------



## kfs1

Jen - ugh. I'm so sorry you and your LO have to go through that. I hope it gets easier after some time. &#128533;

Good luck today Amy!!

Beagle - congrats on being done with work. Get some rest!!!


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks guys... I'm home and officially PUPO!!! Whoo Hoo!! I'm so excited.

JCM - I'm so sorry the dilating in so awful. That must be so difficult for you to do.

Beaglemom - How are you holding up?


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Amy!! When is your official beta, and when are you testing?

Jen-Yikes..I'm so sorry you have to do that.

Beagle-Hope you're in the hospital now and little Derek is here, we just don't know it. fxfx. Hope everythin goes well. :flower:

kfs1-:kiss: I've missed you.


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Amy!

Yeah - Beagle - where are you? 

JCM - Ugh. I'm sorry. That has to be so hard. I can't even imagine. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!

It's the weekend - we all know how I feel about that!


----------



## beaglemom

Hey everyone.

Jen - so sorry about Charli...hope it gets easier. I am sure it is so tough for you to hear that scream. :(

Amy - congrats & good luck!

So I have had an exhausting day. I was in the hospital...but not to have a baby. I don't feel so great in the AM, so I had a slim fast today. My appt was at 10:30. I expected the usual & then lunch after. So my husband forgot my appt. I called him & the dr was a little late so it was fine. But then a little late became a lot late. So the same dr who had me do the non stress test a few weeks ago (maybe you guys remember not such a great day for me) saw me today. She wanted to check me since I am late & to be sure it was safe to go through the weekend. She ordered an u/s to check his movement & fluids. And something called a breath test. So I am fine on fluids & all but he was sleeping. I had just had the shake, so he had eaten & the rooms were warm & I forgot my water. So he wouldn't wake up & practice his breathing. This would not have been a big deal if it weren't Friday & my office closes at 12. So off the the hospital I went. Since he failed on breathing he had to have a non stress & pass that. So now it is past noon & I am running on no fluids or food except a slim fast. So we hit McDonalds & I got a small burger & an ice tea heavy on the ice. I live in kind of a medical town & they all shit down at noon so traffic is awful & I am annoyed at going to the hospital. Oh she also said 9 people were there to be induced & hopefully I could still get in Sunday night. So that pissed me off. I am just ready for him to come out & if I don't deliver Mon or earlier I screwed up my time at work! So then we get to the hospital trying to figure out the parking garage & stuck behind a total moron. I am bad with road rage anyways. So we park at the very top & make our way to maternity. So there are 2 desks & 4 chairs full. No sign in or anything. So all I am thinking about is how awful check in for real may be. So we get to the desk & there is no room for me anywhere. I have to do a ton of paperwork & yes I am preregistered. So by the time we are done they have room for me. I get undressed & hooked up. By now the food & cold drink are kicking in so he is starting to bump around a bit. Side note, I am totally not stressed about him. He has been flip flopping like crazy every night for like the past 3 nights. So right in the beginning the nurse says he is looking great. I just have to stay hooked up 15 min & will be good to go. So all in all we are fine. I was going to run some errands but just decided to go home & get back on the couch.

So anyways!!!! I feel fine...just ready for my baby already & really wish this was not how I spent 3 hours of my day doing. My husband called my mom on the way to the hospital. He so doesn't know how to talk to her. He started out with my sent me to the hospital instead of everything is fine but this is happening. I truly would not have been sent over if my dr had been on a regular day schedule. So once the nurse said we were probably good to go my mom says good & I am so nervous. She also said for me to leave the baby alone. Typical grandma...must be my fault. This child is going to have a unique personality for sure!!!


----------



## booger76

Sorry about your day, Beagle! But I'm glad everything is okay. Only a couple more days.....You got this!


----------



## Amy1976

Terri - My official test date is Nov. 4th... but I will probably test at home next Friday.

Beaglemom - I'm sorry you had such a rough day. But try to relax and enjoy your weekend, Monday will be here before you know it.

I forgot to mention earlier that we transferred a little girl today :) We had 3 girls and 1 boy to begin with, we transferred a girl last time, a girl this time, so now we have 1 girl and the 1 boy left.

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## terripeachy

Get walking, beagle! Just kidding. Take it easy and hope all goes smoothly on Sunday night. 

Amy-yay for another girl! Your test days are always so fast after transfer. I love it!

Booger-enjoy your weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Beagle-hope everything goes smoothly when you check in tonight and tomorrow for your procedure. Can't wait until you share your birth story! Wishing you the best!


----------



## beaglemom

In the hospital waiting for the meds to soften cervix them induction tomorrow.


----------



## booger76

Go, beagle, go! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. Can't wait to finally see little DC.


----------



## kfs1

Yay Beagle! So happy for you. I'll be stalking. :)

Amy - congrats on your transfer! Yay for a little girl. :)

Hi all of you other beauties! How was everyone's weekends? I've been eating so bad and I feel like such a lard - I think I'm going to join weight watchers again when I start work and am back in a routine. It works as long as you stick to the plan.


----------



## sars930

Still need to catch up. Just wanted to pop on to say good luck Beagle. Can't wait to see DC when he arrives!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Derek Cooper Main
10/26/15
5:09 am
8 lbs 12 oz
22 inches

I'll to tell the story later
 



Attached Files:







21_Richtone(HDR).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 27









_20151026_085802.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Beagle!! That was so fast! Congratulations!!!! I wasn't expecting you to check in so soon, but thanks a million. Glad you and DC are doing well. Look at all that hair! Yay!!


----------



## kfs1

So cute Beagle!!! Love the hair!!! Congratulations!


----------



## LadySosa

Congratulations Beagle! What a cutie! Love the full head of hair!!


----------



## booger76

:happydance: Hooray, Beagle!!!! :happydance:

So happy for you and your new family!! I think he looks like you.


----------



## Amy1976

YAY Beagle!! Congratulations!! I hope both you and baby DC are doing well. I am so happy for you and DH!! Such a little cutie. And just like everyone already mentioned, look at that hair. So precious!! I can't wait to hear your story. How long was it from when they started inducing until he was born?


----------



## sars930

Congrats Beagle! I love the first photo of you two and love that shock of hair. He's beautiful. Hope you're feeling well and enjoying your family of three.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. :flower:

*Amy *- How are you feeling? I know it's too soon to tell anything, probably, but I also know that's never stopped us before! Only a little over a week until official test date - but I'm sure you plan on testing early?

*sars *- I hope you're recovering well and your little family is adjusting to life accordingly. 

*Beagle *- Congrats, again! I can't believe DC is finally here. I bet you and DH are over the moon happy.

*Terri *- Hi! Sorry your Ravens lost last night. Hopefully, your fantasy football team is having a better year. I go and read your journal so I know your dad is visiting too right now. I hope that's going well.

*kfs *- Weight Watchers is great! I thinks that sounds like a good plan. It's always hard to get back on track after a long time but it sounds like you've done it before so you know what to expect. I like it because you can eat whatever you want - no special foods or things to avoid.

*Lady *- How are you doing?? I love that you have a ticker now and we can see that you are already almost into the second trimester! How awesome is that. I hope you're feeling better these days.

*Krissy *- Same for you - I know you said you were starting to feel better so I hope that's still the case.

*brighteyez* - :hi: Hope you're doing well.

*JCM* - How's Chari's dilation going? Getting any better for both of you??

:hi: to everyone else!

Not a whole lot going on here. Just a little over a week of work left. :happydance: I still have a big project to finish up but it's getting harder and harder to focus on it - mainly because everyone keeps bugging me with other things (even though our big boss told everyone to leave me alone :haha:). 

I had a Dr's appt. yesterday. Still tracking just right - He felt my Supermoon (that's what I call my belly these days) to check again that baby is head down and she is. Then he said he thinks she weighs about 7 pounds based on measurements and feeling my belly and such. Sounds like he just picked an average number to me! But, at least he didn't say 9 pounds! Next Monday I go back again and he'll do a cervical check. I'm still feeling pretty good most of the time so it's all just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Great update. Hopefully you can finish your project. Do you have headphones? Maybe you can put them on and people will realize you're busy/distracted. hee hee. Sometimes I do that when I'm at my desk. Are you still sticking with the name Piper? Glad you're feeling good. I'm back in first place in fantasy so I'm happy. I'm over the Ravens even though I did stay up to watch them last night. I'm still hoping they win, just not expecting them to win. We don't have good players anymore. That's a problem if you want to win. hee hee.

Hi to everyone else. Just chillin' over here. I'm on baby watch for a couple other BnB friends, so that's keeping me busy.


----------



## booger76

Yeah, I should definitely put in headphones. Honestly, it's more just little requests popping up here and there that I hate to say no to because they're usually pretty simple tasks. It all just feeds into my procrastination habit. Hehe.

Yes, we are still set with Piper for first name - just trying to work out a middle name now.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Amy,

How are you feeling? Sorry I missed the good luck for transfer. Work has been super crazy and I don't have much time here to respond to threads and when at home I am so tired once I get home. But anywho, I am so happy for you and can't wait to see that BFP!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Booger :hi: How are you? I am doing well tomorrow is my last day on BCPs and the 30th will be baseline and start of shots ](*,) I am so afraid to give those injections in my bottom but I will do what I have to do to get these babies home where they belong in my uterus.




booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. :flower:
> 
> *Amy *- How are you feeling? I know it's too soon to tell anything, probably, but I also know that's never stopped us before! Only a little over a week until official test date - but I'm sure you plan on testing early?
> 
> *sars *- I hope you're recovering well and your little family is adjusting to life accordingly.
> 
> *Beagle *- Congrats, again! I can't believe DC is finally here. I bet you and DH are over the moon happy.
> 
> *Terri *- Hi! Sorry your Ravens lost last night. Hopefully, your fantasy football team is having a better year. I go and read your journal so I know your dad is visiting too right now. I hope that's going well.
> 
> *kfs *- Weight Watchers is great! I thinks that sounds like a good plan. It's always hard to get back on track after a long time but it sounds like you've done it before so you know what to expect. I like it because you can eat whatever you want - no special foods or things to avoid.
> 
> *Lady *- How are you doing?? I love that you have a ticker now and we can see that you are already almost into the second trimester! How awesome is that. I hope you're feeling better these days.
> 
> *Krissy *- Same for you - I know you said you were starting to feel better so I hope that's still the case.
> 
> *brighteyez* - :hi: Hope you're doing well.
> 
> *JCM* - How's Chari's dilation going? Getting any better for both of you??
> 
> :hi: to everyone else!
> 
> Not a whole lot going on here. Just a little over a week of work left. :happydance: I still have a big project to finish up but it's getting harder and harder to focus on it - mainly because everyone keeps bugging me with other things (even though our big boss told everyone to leave me alone :haha:).
> 
> I had a Dr's appt. yesterday. Still tracking just right - He felt my Supermoon (that's what I call my belly these days) to check again that baby is head down and she is. Then he said he thinks she weighs about 7 pounds based on measurements and feeling my belly and such. Sounds like he just picked an average number to me! But, at least he didn't say 9 pounds! Next Monday I go back again and he'll do a cervical check. I'm still feeling pretty good most of the time so it's all just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies!

Beagle- can't wait to hear how it all went!

Booger- wow, just a week left of work?? How exciting! Time has sure flown. I'm glad your appointment went well and everything's on track.

Amy- woohoo for being PUPO with a little girl! How are you feeling??

Afm, all is well! I have been feeling better over the last couple days. My appetite seems to be coming back and am feeling less nauseous. I am feeling pretty moody though, last night DH and I had a fight about how little he chips in (doesn't grocery shop, doesn't cook, doesn't clean or do dishes) and that when we have the baby that has to change. I just get so upset that I know I'm being irrational and saying mean things but I can't help it. Then I woke up this morning feeling terrible and apologized. Ugh hormones! My 12 week appointment is on Monday Nov 2. Less than a week!! So excited to get the ultrasound and some peace of mind. Then I think I'll start telling more people- Facebook, work, etc. it's gonna get real! And this was also my milestone of planning the nursery, buying baby/maternity stuff! Exciting but a little scary! I also get to stop crinone finally this Sunday. Yay!!! Fun things to look forward to.

Krissy- how are you doing lady?? You should be 12 weeks now, right??


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - I'm glad everything is looking good and that you are on track. YAY for only having a little over a week left of work. You must be so excited. I'm not really feeling anything at this point. I'm just really tired, like napping on the couch tired, but I guess that can be from anything. And I was actually a little nauseous on both Sunday and Monday, but I'm not at all going to believe that's pregnancy related. It's just WAY to soon for that. But you know how symptom watching can drive you crazy lol. I'm going to test on Friday or Saturday. Saturday would be more convenient but I'm not sure if I can hold out since I gave myself permission to test 7dp6dt, which is Friday lol.

Brighteyez73 - Thank you. I'm excited for you as well. Not much longer until you get started.

Beaglemom - I'm thinking of you guys :)

Hi Terri!! I hope you are doing well. Congrats on being in first in fantasy football. Sadly I don't know how the fantasy leagues work at all, but I'm glad it's going well for you :)

Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## Amy1976

Hi LadySosa - We cross posted. I'm doing good. YAY for your 12 week appointment. Such a big milestone. I'm excited for you to start telling people and decorating. So exciting!! I'm sorry that your hormones are getting the best of you, but DH is just gonna have to deal, it's the least he can do since you have to do everything else lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. On my phone so this may be short. So I went in at 530 sun night. They checked me and I was 1 cm. Really?!? So they started the med to get my cervix soft and dilating. My mom was a nervous wreck! I told her to stop dating she was nervous because it made me nervous. So I had to lay on my back 2 hours for the med. The heart beat was lay often because he was moving around. If dipped a couple times. My mom was in a panic mode. I was fine. My Dr came in. I explained I had no reservations about anything. Do what you have to do. So the dips made my Dr nervous because I was being peeped to deliver. And the med did not work at all. So she dais she could use a balloon to dilate. When she started that my cervix bled. So she said basically we needed a section. Not emergency. So I was prepped and everything. I don't Geneve too much about it. I could only feel the pulling and pressure of the procedure. No pain. My husband didn't watch everything but see when he came out. Everything seemed to move fast. So I heard him cry and my husband say something about all the hair. They took me to recovery. I saw the baby before and my husband got some pictures. My mom came back and told me how scared she was. She was also upset she want in the room. My Dr asked me I'd she was a nervous person. I said only when it comes to get kids. Oh that reminds me. When being peeped to deliver my Dr asked if any questions and my asked all kinds of stuff. Drove me crazy. She was also asking the nurse about the monitor. I was just kind of in a chill mode and wondering if I could easy or not. So anyways the brought me to my room. And then I was suddenly in possession of a baby. 

He did great with bf yesterday but today having issues. He wants everything in his mouth which doesn't really work. And he wants to be on me all the time. He will start to feed them literally call asleep with my nipple in his mouth. It will be better at home when I can switch to formula or pump out whatever. The nurses are nuts about breast is best. 

I feel pretty decent after the c section. Kind of glad I did that because I don't think I could have delivered with my mom in the room. She was seriously diving me crazy. She will probably tell the sori as if derek's life was in danger. And she is nuts here too. With us non stop. Feeling me how to do things. She was telling me to wal around while I still had a catheter. I aid I was ordered to bed rest still. Her at the house this week may be rough. Oh and she got pissed because I asked her to stay sun night at my house with the dogs. She was refusing. I was so mad. Tools my husband of he ended up going home for the dogs I was sending her away. She is dpac to help but instead she just does what she wants. She ended up going home to feed them but then coming back. Because by then we knew the meds did not work to make me dilate. 

I think that is pretty much everything. Huge baby in my world. So keep that in mind booger. At 36 weeks be was 6 lbs. Birth was almost 9! Full head of hair. I feel like I'm forgetting something. But I don't know. 

Still can't believe I have s baby.


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry I'm a bit behind in here, and missed some excitement too!

Amy - Congrats on PUPO!! :happydance: Sorry if you answered this already, but when is your beta? FXed for you :dust:

Beagle - CONGRATULATIONS!! Such a handsome little boy with all that hair! Sorry to hear things got a little hectic (such as your mother lol) - but I'm sure it's all worth it now :D For the BFing, we had weight issues with DD (she ate a good bit but was pooping a T-O-N) so they actually told me to keep tickling her and nudging her while BFing so she wouldn't fall asleep in the middle - in case you need him to hang in there a bit longer :)

Booger - I actually got a good bit sicker since then, but it seems to chilling out again now... just in time for the fatigue to set in :wacko: It's always something, I suppose lol

Bright- Good luck at baseline on Friday! I always thought time moved faster once all the meds start up.

Lady - Apparently! LOL I just told someone today I was 11 weeks, so I guess I lost count. I hear you on the moodiness - but for me it's been sobbing. Happy sobbing, sad sobbing... just waterworks at the drop of a hat. Sometimes it isn't even something sad, but it just catches me the wrong way and I get that lump in my throat and I have to fight back tears LOL. It's just crazy what all these hormones do to us. I have the same plan re: the 12 week scan. Once we're past that we're going to tell our DD and then make extended family/close friends announcements. I'll wait until after thanksgiving (and all family knows) then go public on FB. With work I'm trying to get past a big deadline on Nov 18th before making any waves.... but that'll really be pushing how far I can cover things with my wardrobe :shrug: LOL


----------



## JCM

Sorry about your mom beagle. That sounds annoying and you sounded very calm. Give her a list of chores when you get home. Lol keep her busy. When they are newborns they are on the boob all day and all night. They aren't efficient at getting the milk out yet so it takes them longer. Used to be 30-40 mins on each side for me. Now she gets it done in less than 10 minutes. A good latch is actually getting most of your boob into his mouth. Those babies can suck and squeeze it in there! It's amazing. If you want to pump or give formula, do it there! Don't let those nurses tell you what's best. You know. You're his mom. Too bad your mom can't help with breast feeding. Lol! That would keep her occupied for sure! 

Hi everyone else! Dilation is going better. She is tolerating it a lot better than she was. Thank goodness. 

Terri, I actually watched football last night! Only because the cardinals were on Monday night football and if you live in arizona you have to watch it. I had a big glass of wine and listened to DH yell at the tv. It was lovely.


----------



## brighteyez73

Yes, Krissy I feel the same meds is like next to the final step.



KrissyB said:


> Sorry I'm a bit behind in here, and missed some excitement too!
> 
> Amy - Congrats on PUPO!! :happydance: Sorry if you answered this already, but when is your beta? FXed for you :dust:
> 
> Beagle - CONGRATULATIONS!! Such a handsome little boy with all that hair! Sorry to hear things got a little hectic (such as your mother lol) - but I'm sure it's all worth it now :D For the BFing, we had weight issues with DD (she ate a good bit but was pooping a T-O-N) so they actually told me to keep tickling her and nudging her while BFing so she wouldn't fall asleep in the middle - in case you need him to hang in there a bit longer :)
> 
> Booger - I actually got a good bit sicker since then, but it seems to chilling out again now... just in time for the fatigue to set in :wacko: It's always something, I suppose lol
> 
> Bright- Good luck at baseline on Friday! I always thought time moved faster once all the meds start up.
> 
> Lady - Apparently! LOL I just told someone today I was 11 weeks, so I guess I lost count. I hear you on the moodiness - but for me it's been sobbing. Happy sobbing, sad sobbing... just waterworks at the drop of a hat. Sometimes it isn't even something sad, but it just catches me the wrong way and I get that lump in my throat and I have to fight back tears LOL. It's just crazy what all these hormones do to us. I have the same plan re: the 12 week scan. Once we're past that we're going to tell our DD and then make extended family/close friends announcements. I'll wait until after thanksgiving (and all family knows) then go public on FB. With work I'm trying to get past a big deadline on Nov 18th before making any waves.... but that'll really be pushing how far I can cover things with my wardrobe :shrug: LOL


----------



## beaglemom

They have him some formula last night but it was a big deal to them. I need to ask for some tonight. He may wouldn't sleep. 

Surprisingly my mom is worse at home because she does all chores which is annoying because she is all over the place. Do you want this washed? And blah blah. Not to sound ungrateful but sometimes people cause more work for you by trying to help. Now she just told me she is headed home tomorrow. So if will be nice to just be me and dad and baby.


----------



## terripeachy

beagle-thanks for the story. Good thing you remained calm and didn't let your mom get to you too much. I guess I should say she's probably just trying to be helpful, but forgets what it's like to have your first baby. Hopefully when she leaves, you DC and hubs can get on a good schedule and figure things out so when she comes back, you'll have a list and know what you want and don't want. Do you hate that we call him DC? I was thinking about the other day. Just say so. hee hee. How is he fitting in his baby clothes?

Krissy-You can make it in your clothes a few more weeks! Especially since it's getting cooler-well, here it is. I forget where you live. It's bulky sweater time!

Jen-Glad you enjoyed wine during the game. I was in the car driving for the first quarter, but I hated that the Ravens scored and then 2 seconds later the Cards scored. Luckily, I had Chris Johnson (the running back) on my fantasy team, so at least I got some points out of him scoring. After that the Cards pretty much ran away with it. I did stay up late to see the depressing loss at the end, but what can you do? Glad Charli is handling her dilation better these days. Fewer tears for all.

Sars-How are you doing? I bet you are just loving life.

booger/sars-I'm going to sign up for the DC rock and roll half on Friday. I need to get my butt back in shape (literally), and this will do it. The race is mid-March, and then my running friend and I will plan for a marathon in May or June. My older sister and I may also run a marathon in the fall, if we can find one that both of us want to do. She's a triathlete, but has never run a marathon. I told her I'd start one with her, and then she can run off and meet me at the finish line. hee hee.

:wave: to everyone else. It's O time for terri, but my dad doesn't have any hot dates, so it's been a party-free home. booo...hee hee. I stopped taking prenatals a long time ago, and my fingernails are still growing like crazy. In the past, they only grew with prenatals. Maybe this is a :jo: thing. I can't be that healthy.


----------



## beaglemom

I have no issue with him being referred to as DC. But I do think I have my mom finally calling him Derek. He seems fine in his clothes for now. I didn't buy a lot of nb anyways. I may have too many nb diapers. I am getting discharged today. Derek may needs to be circumsized. Going to try to get some rest now while he is full and with daddy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Yeah Beagle !!! Congrats mama, he's beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I have missed SO much! Actually, i haven't missed anything! I read all the time (it's one of my relaxing things I do when I have a moment to sit down without baby and chores. :) I wanted to see if you girls could check the front page and let me know what updates I need to make... I know who's prego now (congrats, btw!!!), and I know who's had their babies (congrats to you also!!!), but obviously can't recall all the dates, etc. So for those of you that I haven't updated on page 1 yet, if you could just give me a heads-up that would great!

Well, obviously WAY too much for me to post replies too, ugh!! I wish I could though. :( I do want to say to *Terri*, I'm so very sorry how this all turned out for you, after all your hard work and perseverance. How discouraging... but how great that you are moving forward and enjoying your life to the fullest. You are such a positive and inspirational person, and I just adore you, and I wish you the very, very best going forward. I recall someone asking you about the fact that you had mentioned adoption at one point, but I didn't recall seeing a response (unless I missed it). I must say Terri, it seems you are the EXACT type of person that is just MEANT for a certain child to enter your world and become your love. It seems like adoption stories often are about people like you that would make an excellent mother, and has tried until you're blue in the face (and on the belly!) to become one. Typically there is a child out there just waiting for you to come save them, and you would be OH SO GOOD at it!!! :) BUT... adoption is a very, very personal decision, and I want to respect that you may or may not still be thinking about it, but either way, if you want to talk about it, you will talk about it on your own when you're ready. <3 Btw, I've been meaning to email you, so will do that soon. I also have access to my work email again, so it will probably come from that one.

*Beagle*, congrats, congrats, congrats!! I'm so happy for you!! I remember that day like it was yesterday, and I was just on cloud 9, happy as a clam. Btw, I agree with Jen, do whatever you want in the hospital... the lactation nurses can be helpful, but they are also intimidatingly pushy. I know you've already said that you went ahead and gave him formula, so sounds like you are doing just fine standing your ground... And you are right, it gets so much easier when you get home. Owen and I got it down just a few days after going home and I'm not even sure what we did different! But with no nurses around, I chose my OWN position for holding him, I did it when I wanted to, and I gave him formula when I needed to. That enabled me to really enjoy the whole BFing/bonding experience without any of the pressure, and it was really fantastic for me. I'll never forget it. (after the initial pin cushion and bleeding experience at least, LOL!). I'm no longer combo feeding though... no more nursing or pumping. Strictly formula now. We went through a rough patch where he was SOOO fussy 24 hours a day, that I didn't have time to shower, much less pump! So I couldn't keep my milk up. When I look back on it now, I wish I hadn't given up, and I sometimes consider relactation. But I probably won't do that. I miss bonding with him in that way, but as he's gotten older, we have a ton of other ways that we are bonding now too, so I guess I'm okay with it... :)

Hi to everyone!!! I SO wish I could reply to everyone!! Welcome back *Brighteyez*!! I was wondering what happened to you! GL with this next round! I'm so super excited for you. :) :) :) Let me know your status so i can update on front page.

We have some new girls too, right?? 

So, AFM, things are going good... besides the 2-3 weeks of crazy fussiness that lasted all day long (and I got NOTHING done around my house!), he's a really good baby, and we've been amazingly fortunate that the kid has been a big smiler since he was about three weeks old. I'd tell people, and they'd say no way, just gas. Well, since I was able to trigger his smiles by kissing his neck and blowing on his belly, I highly doubt it was gas! I was right, because he kept it up, and has been such a smiley baby ever since. He smiles at everything... just saying his name in a sweet voice makes him smile. :) Its very rewarding, and gets us through the more difficult times. ;) Anyway, here's a couple of recent pics for those who aren't friends with me on FB. 

Oh, and I go back to work Nov 30. That's when my 16 weeks will be up. I have some anxiety over it... it will be really hard. And at the same time, as it gets closer, I sometimes feel ready to get into what our normal everyday routine/schedule will be... It might be nice to get that started, see how its gonna go, and be able to eat an entire lunch with no interruptions (LOL! just kidding! ...sorta... :winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4085.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 12









IMG_7508.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0112.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_7844.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## brighteyez73

Wow Beagle - that was alot. Glad everything went well and you and baby i doing well!!! 



beaglemom said:


> Hey guys. On my phone so this may be short. So I went in at 530 sun night. They checked me and I was 1 cm. Really?!? So they started the med to get my cervix soft and dilating. My mom was a nervous wreck! I told her to stop dating she was nervous because it made me nervous. So I had to lay on my back 2 hours for the med. The heart beat was lay often because he was moving around. If dipped a couple times. My mom was in a panic mode. I was fine. My Dr came in. I explained I had no reservations about anything. Do what you have to do. So the dips made my Dr nervous because I was being peeped to deliver. And the med did not work at all. So she dais she could use a balloon to dilate. When she started that my cervix bled. So she said basically we needed a section. Not emergency. So I was prepped and everything. I don't Geneve too much about it. I could only feel the pulling and pressure of the procedure. No pain. My husband didn't watch everything but see when he came out. Everything seemed to move fast. So I heard him cry and my husband say something about all the hair. They took me to recovery. I saw the baby before and my husband got some pictures. My mom came back and told me how scared she was. She was also upset she want in the room. My Dr asked me I'd she was a nervous person. I said only when it comes to get kids. Oh that reminds me. When being peeped to deliver my Dr asked if any questions and my asked all kinds of stuff. Drove me crazy. She was also asking the nurse about the monitor. I was just kind of in a chill mode and wondering if I could easy or not. So anyways the brought me to my room. And then I was suddenly in possession of a baby.
> 
> He did great with bf yesterday but today having issues. He wants everything in his mouth which doesn't really work. And he wants to be on me all the time. He will start to feed them literally call asleep with my nipple in his mouth. It will be better at home when I can switch to formula or pump out whatever. The nurses are nuts about breast is best.
> 
> I feel pretty decent after the c section. Kind of glad I did that because I don't think I could have delivered with my mom in the room. She was seriously diving me crazy. She will probably tell the sori as if derek's life was in danger. And she is nuts here too. With us non stop. Feeling me how to do things. She was telling me to wal around while I still had a catheter. I aid I was ordered to bed rest still. Her at the house this week may be rough. Oh and she got pissed because I asked her to stay sun night at my house with the dogs. She was refusing. I was so mad. Tools my husband of he ended up going home for the dogs I was sending her away. She is dpac to help but instead she just does what she wants. She ended up going home to feed them but then coming back. Because by then we knew the meds did not work to make me dilate.
> 
> I think that is pretty much everything. Huge baby in my world. So keep that in mind booger. At 36 weeks be was 6 lbs. Birth was almost 9! Full head of hair. I feel like I'm forgetting something. But I don't know.
> 
> Still can't believe I have s baby.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey ERose - glad to be back and see your handsome guy!!! Just needed a quick break but we are back and moving forward now. M transfer date is suppose to be the 17th of Nov. last bcp is today which is awesome and I have baseline Friday, i will update Friday!!! I totally understand the anxiety around going back to work but everything will be great and exciting to start a new schedule but it will take some adjusting....you got this!:thumbup:



ERosePW said:


> Hi girls, I have missed SO much! Actually, i haven't missed anything! I read all the time (it's one of my relaxing things I do when I have a moment to sit down without baby and chores. :) I wanted to see if you girls could check the front page and let me know what updates I need to make... I know who's prego now (congrats, btw!!!), and I know who's had their babies (congrats to you also!!!), but obviously can't recall all the dates, etc. So for those of you that I haven't updated on page 1 yet, if you could just give me a heads-up that would great!
> 
> Well, obviously WAY too much for me to post replies too, ugh!! I wish I could though. :( I do want to say to *Terri*, I'm so very sorry how this all turned out for you, after all your hard work and perseverance. How discouraging... but how great that you are moving forward and enjoying your life to the fullest. You are such a positive and inspirational person, and I just adore you, and I wish you the very, very best going forward. I recall someone asking you about the fact that you had mentioned adoption at one point, but I didn't recall seeing a response (unless I missed it). I must say Terri, it seems you are the EXACT type of person that is just MEANT for a certain child to enter your world and become your love. It seems like adoption stories often are about people like you that would make an excellent mother, and has tried until you're blue in the face (and on the belly!) to become one. Typically there is a child out there just waiting for you to come save them, and you would be OH SO GOOD at it!!! :) BUT... adoption is a very, very personal decision, and I want to respect that you may or may not still be thinking about it, but either way, if you want to talk about it, you will talk about it on your own when you're ready. <3 Btw, I've been meaning to email you, so will do that soon. I also have access to my work email again, so it will probably come from that one.
> 
> *Beagle*, congrats, congrats, congrats!! I'm so happy for you!! I remember that day like it was yesterday, and I was just on cloud 9, happy as a clam. Btw, I agree with Jen, do whatever you want in the hospital... the lactation nurses can be helpful, but they are also intimidatingly pushy. I know you've already said that you went ahead and gave him formula, so sounds like you are doing just fine standing your ground... And you are right, it gets so much easier when you get home. Owen and I got it down just a few days after going home and I'm not even sure what we did different! But with no nurses around, I chose my OWN position for holding him, I did it when I wanted to, and I gave him formula when I needed to. That enabled me to really enjoy the whole BFing/bonding experience without any of the pressure, and it was really fantastic for me. I'll never forget it. (after the initial pin cushion and bleeding experience at least, LOL!). I'm no longer combo feeding though... no more nursing or pumping. Strictly formula now. We went through a rough patch where he was SOOO fussy 24 hours a day, that I didn't have time to shower, much less pump! So I couldn't keep my milk up. When I look back on it now, I wish I hadn't given up, and I sometimes consider relactation. But I probably won't do that. I miss bonding with him in that way, but as he's gotten older, we have a ton of other ways that we are bonding now too, so I guess I'm okay with it... :)
> 
> Hi to everyone!!! I SO wish I could reply to everyone!! Welcome back *Brighteyez*!! I was wondering what happened to you! GL with this next round! I'm so super excited for you. :) :) :) Let me know your status so i can update on front page.
> 
> We have some new girls too, right??
> 
> So, AFM, things are going good... besides the 2-3 weeks of crazy fussiness that lasted all day long (and I got NOTHING done around my house!), he's a really good baby, and we've been amazingly fortunate that the kid has been a big smiler since he was about three weeks old. I'd tell people, and they'd say no way, just gas. Well, since I was able to trigger his smiles by kissing his neck and blowing on his belly, I highly doubt it was gas! I was right, because he kept it up, and has been such a smiley baby ever since. He smiles at everything... just saying his name in a sweet voice makes him smile. :) Its very rewarding, and gets us through the more difficult times. ;) Anyway, here's a couple of recent pics for those who aren't friends with me on FB.
> 
> Oh, and I go back to work Nov 30. That's when my 16 weeks will be up. I have some anxiety over it... it will be really hard. And at the same time, as it gets closer, I sometimes feel ready to get into what our normal everyday routine/schedule will be... It might be nice to get that started, see how its gonna go, and be able to eat an entire lunch with no interruptions (LOL! just kidding! ...sorta... :winkwink:)


----------



## booger76

hi ladies!

I typed up a long response yesterday and then lost it and then I had to go to a meeting so I never did get a chance to repost.

Now I can't remember anything I wanted to say. :shrug:

*Erin *- So good to hear from you!!! Sounds like things are going well and little Owen sure looks like he is a joy to have around.

*Brighteyez *- Hooray for being done with BCP! Here's hoping everything looks good at your baseline scan tomorrow. :thumbup:

*Beagle* - I hope things have settled a little with your Mom and that going home will be less stressful than the hospital. So excited for you and your new family. How did DC do with is circumcision? I hope he isn't too fussy for you. How are you feeling after the C-section?

*Terri* - Your half-marathon/marathon plans sound awesome!! I'm more than a little jealous. I really can't wait to start running again. I give major props to all the ladies out there that run late into their pregnancies - I can't imagine trying to run right now. I'm thinking if all goes well, I should be able to start some sort of exercise schedule again in January - so maybe a spring/early summer half-marathon isn't too crazy for me to be thinking about either. 

*JCM* - Glad to hear the dilation is getting a little easier. :flower:

*Krissy* - Sorry to hear that you actually were feeling ickier. :nope: Hopefully, it passes quickly! You're almost in the second tri too! Good luck at your scan tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

*Lady* - Nice to see you're feeling better and that the appetite is coming back. I think we can all relate to your issues with DH! Well, at least I know I can. Sometimes we just have to get it off our chests - even if we end up sounding naggy or mean. I mean, c'mon, shouldn't they get it already?? :haha: Just a few more days until your appointment now.

*Amy* - Well, it sounds like test day could be tomorrow! I have everything crossed and sending all the good vibes to Cali that I can. So hopeful and excited for you.

:hi: to everyone else! Hope your're all keeping on, keeping on.

It's probably good that yesterday's post got eaten by a web worm because I was having a pretty cranky day. Hadn't slept well the two previous nights but last night I actually got some decent sleep despite our little dog giving me about six inches of space. She has been super needy lately - wonder if she senses somethings up?

I was soaking in the tub this morning - my new favorite activity - and it dawned on me that this is the last weekend that it's just me and DH all alone (my Mom gets here next Wed. so even if baby waits until due date or later, we won't be alone next weekend). I started crying. It was probably a pretty pathetic sight. I wouldn't say I was sad, necessarily, just processing that this time in our lives is over. Time to transition to a new family life. It's just still all surreal - even with my huge Supermoon belly it's still hard to believe that we are having a baby.

I told DH that we had to go out for a date. So, tomorrow night we're going out for sushi!!! :happydance::happydance: I haven't had any all pregnancy, mainly because we just never think to go to the sushi place here in town (which is surprisingly good for a small town). 

Anyway, I'm in total countdown mode at work. We are having a costume contest and potluck tomorrow so that should make the day go fast. Then it's only 2.5 more days! :wohoo:


----------



## KrissyB

Booger - have a great date night and weekend for two <3 It is a hard adjustment, even years later to sometimes look back and think "Remember when it was just the two of us" - but all the love, laughter, and adventures you have in the meantime more than make up for it. :D

AFM - Scan went great! Baby is measuring ahead (13w 1d when I should be 12w 4d), NTS was 1.8, and heartbeat was 155. And this little baby is a FAST one. He/She was moving, bouncing and fidgeting the whole time. My DD moved around a lot but it always looked like it was in slow motion/through water. This little one was moving so fast it was hard to see things clearly half the time. I got 3D pics and VIDEOS too - which I've been watching non-stop lol. I'm just over the moon.
And I got the harmony test drawn today as well, so I'm pretty sure we're planning our gender reveal party for Thanksgiving weekend <3
 



Attached Files:







5632368ecb8db98111000002.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - It's so good to hear from you!! I'm so glad you and baby Owen are doing well. He's just adorable. Getting so big already!!

Brighteyez - Good luck at your scan tomorrow.

Booger - I'm sorry you're getting a little emotional, but you deserve to feel that way and to let it out :) YAY for date night though!!

Krissy - Congrats on a great scan. Great picture!!

AFM - I'm still just hanging out. I've almost given in and tested so many times, but I kept telling myself, NO you can wait!! So I'm a little proud of myself lol. I'm not feeling anything though. And I mean nothing at all. I'm feeling a little discouraged because of that, but I guess we will see tomorrow :)


----------



## Amy1976

Well I took two tests this morning (FRER) and both were completely negative :cry:

I just don't get it. I can get pregnant with abnormal embryos but give me two chromosomally normal embryos and nothing. I'm just so sad.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-:hugs: what day is it? It still pretty early so don't give up just yet. I do understand the confusion though. So just hang tight and see what happens in the next few days. I am feeling a little sad for you now, but you can't give up. Ok? :hugs:


----------



## booger76

I agree with Terri, Amy. I think you're the equivalent of 12DPO today, right? That's still pretty early. Now, I know some people get BFPs by then but that's not the average. Please don't give up hope yet! I can only imagine how difficult this must be. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - I agree with the other ladies!! Hang in there! Are you just 7dpt? There's plenty of ladies who get bfps after that, especially after FETs. FXed it's just a slow implanter and/or that the FET is just making your hcg a little sluggish. Keeping everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## beaglemom

Amy hoping it's just a false negative. Good luck!


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks guys. I'm 7dp6dt today, so technically 13dpo. I'm trying not to give up hope completely because I know there is a slight possibility that I could still get a positive... But honestly in my gut I know it didn't work :(


----------



## ERosePW

I'm not giving up ALL hope just yet Amy, but I understand where you're coming from since you hear the early BFPs all the time. Remind me.... Did your first normal embryo take at all and then turn into an early chemical? Or did you not get a bfp with that one at all?


----------



## Amy1976

Erin - My first normal embryo got about four days of light positives then turned negative the morning of my beta. My beta ended up being 13.


----------



## beaglemom

Hey guys. Finally on my computer so I just wanted to say a couple of things while it was easy to type.

Booger - I never had that moment while pregnant of the the no more family of 2. But it is starting to hit me now in a sense. I am still not fully taking in everything that is happening. Too many emotions & physical feelings. I am in pain from the c section & cramping & breast feeding. And I am so tired which always makes me frustrated. So some days I do just cry when I go to bed. The hormones do not end at delivery.

Lady - I had several conversations while in treatment to my husband about me needing help...literally & emotionally. He did finally step it up. And when I was pregnant, I could not imagine a better man to be with me. He took care of me to an extreme. I was totally allowed to be lazy & a slob & basically a pod to grow a human. And that treatment is very important to flow in to the delivery room, the hospital room, & then when you get home. You have so much on you, you need someone to pick up slack & take care of you. My husband changes Derek almost every single time because I am the one feeding him & he also sees how much I am in pain some times & it is hard for me to get up & down. So I really hope you can get him to understand all this. Because I can only hope every pregnant woman gets half the help my husband gives me. It will be essential to your pregnancy & ultimately to you being good parents.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - ugh. I hate those wicked tests but I'm not giving up hope for you yet!!! It's still a bit early like everyone said. Hang in there until your beta. 

Erin - Owen is aaaaadorable! Glad to hear you're doing so well. I have the same feelings about returning to work. I'm excited to have more of a routine but of course I want to be the one taking care of Adeline. :( ugh. It totally sucks. I only have 2 weeks left so trying not to freak and just trying to focus on our time together. My boss texted and did say that I can work from home 2 days a week until the end of the year, which is nice because I have to drive an hour to work. I'll be able to drop her off later and pick her up earlier. After December, I'll be home 1 day a week. Oh - and don't feel bad about breastfeeding. I only lasted a week with breastfeeding and was never able to really experience that "bonding" feeling because she was always just frustrated. So it's nice that you had that for as long as you could.

Beagle - I absolutely agree. Husband support is essential - especially during that first month. My husband was BEYOND amazing. I can't even begin to describe how well he took care of us. I would have been checked into a mental institution if it hadn't been for him.

Krissy - congrats on the great scan. Great picture! so exciting that you're almost able to share your news. Ugh - hormones are the worst. :)

JCM - so happy to hear that the dilation is going better. What a relief.

Booger - it's not pathetic to feel emotional about your little one arriving at all!! I hope you had a great sushi date. Which reminds me - I have yet to have any raw sushi since having Addie! I need to get on that.

Terri - hey lady! Love you. Any plans for Halloween?

Brighteyez - how'd the scan go?

Lady - how are you feeling?!?!?

Hi everyone else. Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## JCM

Sending lots of positive thoughts, Amy!!! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey KFS - The scan went well, I started my injection yesterday 0.2ml of Estradiol. Hubby gave me injections. But I go back on the 12th for an ultrasound. Hubby said we will start our vlog today. The injection wasnt too bad and hubby did well.



kfs1 said:


> Amy - ugh. I hate those wicked tests but I'm not giving up hope for you yet!!! It's still a bit early like everyone said. Hang in there until your beta.
> 
> Erin - Owen is aaaaadorable! Glad to hear you're doing so well. I have the same feelings about returning to work. I'm excited to have more of a routine but of course I want to be the one taking care of Adeline. :( ugh. It totally sucks. I only have 2 weeks left so trying not to freak and just trying to focus on our time together. My boss texted and did say that I can work from home 2 days a week until the end of the year, which is nice because I have to drive an hour to work. I'll be able to drop her off later and pick her up earlier. After December, I'll be home 1 day a week. Oh - and don't feel bad about breastfeeding. I only lasted a week with breastfeeding and was never able to really experience that "bonding" feeling because she was always just frustrated. So it's nice that you had that for as long as you could.
> 
> Beagle - I absolutely agree. Husband support is essential - especially during that first month. My husband was BEYOND amazing. I can't even begin to describe how well he took care of us. I would have been checked into a mental institution if it hadn't been for him.
> 
> Krissy - congrats on the great scan. Great picture! so exciting that you're almost able to share your news. Ugh - hormones are the worst. :)
> 
> JCM - so happy to hear that the dilation is going better. What a relief.
> 
> Booger - it's not pathetic to feel emotional about your little one arriving at all!! I hope you had a great sushi date. Which reminds me - I have yet to have any raw sushi since having Addie! I need to get on that.
> 
> Terri - hey lady! Love you. Any plans for Halloween?
> 
> Brighteyez - how'd the scan go?
> 
> Lady - how are you feeling?!?!?
> 
> Hi everyone else. Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Amy1976

Another negative for me this morning :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Amy. My heart is breaking every day you give another negative update. I'm still trying my best to think it isn't true so I will wait until next Wednesday when you go for your beta, but I'll give you a hug now just because. :hugs:


----------



## booger76

Amy - Big :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

I'm sorry Amy. :( Thinking of you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - :hugs: Hope you're hanging in there.... TTC just sucks and it's just not fair.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-any additional updates? Hope you're taking care of yourself if you did test again and got a negative. We'll be here when you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## LadySosa

Amy- I'm so sorry. What a bummer. My thoughts and prayers are with you right now. :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

I'm so sorry Amy, I wish I knew why it wasn't happening yet. Stay positive hun, I am sending you hugs!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone,

I tested yesterday and today again, still negative. So at this point at 10dp6dt, there really is no chance at all now.

I'm still so confused. I don't understand why it's not working. I got pregnant twice but there were chromosomal issues, we fix that and now I'm not getting pregnant? The only thing we've done differently is transfer one instead of two, which is what we did both times I did get pregnant. Maybe that's the key? I don't know. There really isn't anything else they can test for or do, we've done everything. But I can say I'm getting towards the end of my rope. We only have two embryos left and we've decided to transfer both next time. However the waiting AGAIN for another transfer makes me want to cry. It's the waiting. I can't take it anymore. I'm going to ask my RE if I can just start the pill again immediately after I stop my medication and my period starts. If he says no, and wants me to wait a cycle, I'm going to be so disappointed. I feel like I've had my life on hold for the past year and half, not really making future plans or committing to anything because of the possibility that I may be pregnant by that time. I can't do this anymore. I either need to be pregnant or accept it's not going to happen and move on :(


----------



## kfs1

Amy - You're so right. The waiting and ups/downs are just awful. And it's hard not to put your life on hold in some way when you're TTC. I hope your doctor lets you continue right away. I transferred 2 as well and only 1 implanted so I'm praying that will be the key for you. Big hugs to you.


----------



## booger76

Amy - I'm so, so sorry. Big :hugs: to you. The waiting and waiting and waiting really is the hardest part. I don't see why going right into another transfer would be a problem - I really hope your doctor lets you try that this time around. And your plan to transfer two sounds reasonable at this point. I just wish we had the answer for you. :hugs:


----------



## LadySosa

Again Amy, I'm so sorry. I think transferring 2 next time is the way to go. When you do PGS I know you expect it to work and when it doesn't, so frustrating. I think this next time with transferring two PGS embryos, you'll get it! 

I had my 12-week appointment yesterday. We heard the heart beat again, loud and clear! You could also hear him/her moving around! It was such a great moment and such a relief. We were really nervous going into this appointment since I've been feeling so much better. I wish we had a u/s at the appointment, but they won't do another u/s until 20 weeks! Argh. That is a really long time to wait. In the meantime last night we went maternity clothes shopping to celebrate! I got some jeans and leggings, just some comfortable stuff to wear. Now that we've passed this hurdle, we need to start thinking about who to tell and when...I'm thinking I need to spill the beans at work (and eventually on Facebook).


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - sorry to hear things did not work this time. I think transferring 2 is a good plan. I don't see why you would have to wait a cycle. I hope dr clears you & you are good to move on. We all know how awful the waiting can be...and how terrible to have to think why things can't work when they should.

Lady - glad your appt went well. I am sure things will be great for you during your pregnancy.

Things are going well here. Little man is not going to be fitting in to any new born clothes anymore. He is way too long. Good thing I did not buy too many of those. However I have a ton of Christmas stuff (bought super cheap last year) but I think he will be wearing it in Nov. My husband has been amazing. I don't know how things will be hen he goes to work on Monday. But we should be okay. Derek seems to want to eat all the time. It makes me want to do formula a few times a day, but I am trying to keep up with exclusively breastfeeding as long as possible.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Beagle - So good to hear that things are going well for you, DH and DC! :thumbup: I'm sorry DH has to go back to work next week. I think you're doing great breastfeeding. My Dr. told me on Monday that far too many women worry about labor when they should really be worried about how hard breastfeeding can be. He said it's good to know going into it that it can be challenging and isn't always this beautiful, magical thing that happens easily. It sounds like you and DC are getting the hang of it, so that's great.

Lady - Glad your Dr's appointment went well! And hooray for leggings!! It's pretty much what I live in these days. I worked from home today and yesterday and it's wonderful to not have to wear real pants. I waited a little longer to tell everyone at work but that's cause I'm weird and everyone at my work is so nosy. I think it's fine if you're ready though - it's hard not to be when we all had to work so hard to get to this point.

Amy - Still thinking of you. :hugs:

Hello to everyone else!

Tomorrow is my last day at the office! I will likely need to do some work from home on Thursday and Friday of this week but that should do it. It feels so good knowing I don't have to walk back into that place for almost 4 months. 

My mom arrives tomorrow too! I can't wait to see her. And she is super excited to be here too - especially since she knows she'll be here for the baby's arrival.

I had my weekly check-in on Monday and things are good. My belly has stopped growing, which is fine by me but he estimates baby to be about 7lbs, 6oz now. I teased him about being accurate and he said he is usually within a half pound. Figures she'll be around 8lbs at birth. Only time will tell - kind of funny to think about. I think I've pretty much decided that I will get an epidural. We had a nice long chat about it at my appointment and I feel good about my decision. I guess it could all change at game time but that's the "plan" for now. I had no dilation - which I expected and know it doesn't really mean anything anyway. We also talked about how far past my due date he'll let me go and he said he won't induce before 41.5 weeks unless there is a medical need. So, I guess I have come to terms with the fact that it could be 2.5 more weeks before baby is here. Oh well, at least I'm pretty much done with work. Mom and I can catch up on lots of movies in the meantime.


----------



## kfs1

Booger - so awesome that you're almost done with work!!! I stupidly worked from home right up until the day of. It would have been nice to have some time off so i think you're doing it right. How long will your mom be staying with you?

Beagle - ugh. That stinks that your DH is going back to work next week but I know you'll be just fine. 

Lady - Wahoo for a great appt and for leggings! I lived in leggings towards the end. Nothing better. :)

Hi everyone else! Adeline is 3 months today. Crazy!!! Work starts on November 16. I cried half the day on Monday but I'm trying to not think about it and just focus on the time that I have left. Money stinks.


----------



## beaglemom

It would be nice if we could just win the lottery. I don't even need that much!


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - So so sorry this time didn't work out. Tons of thoughts and prayers for the next transfer (and you not having having to wait for it).

Beagle - Great to hear things are going so well with your family! 

Lady - Awesome on hearing the heartbeat. I agree that wait from pregnancy confirmation to the 12 wk appt was KILLER. Getting to wear leggings and long sweaters is one of the bigger reasons I had hoped for a winter baby lol. How/when do you think you'll tell work? I'm agonizing over that myself, but I know I want/need to hold off until a big deadline on Nov 18th at the earliest (and hopefully not show too much by then lol).

Booger - Hope you are enjoying your last day at work! Four months off and help from your mom all sounds wonderful. Glad to hear things are going well, and hopefully it's not a full 2.5 wks before you get to meet your LO.

Kfs - Happy 3 months to Adeline (and you for getting her that far :)). Time always goes too quickly, and it just gets faster and faster. Hope work isn't too bad for you and you get back into the swing of things quickly enough.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy I agree with the other women and transfer both embies. I know waiting in limbo is the absolute worst. try and star busy....I did words with friends during any down time to keep my mind off things.

Booger, yeah for no more work!!! I can't believe how time has flown by. I cannot wait to see pics.

Beagle I hope you're doing well and finding a good rhythm.

Not much has changed for us, Jack is wild and so full of energy but still my mush. Emma is growing like a weed and sleeping really well at night, but her naps could use some help. Her baptism is this Saturday so we have been busy planning that. She's such a sweet baby, full of smiles and LOVES to be held. She only cries when she's tired which is amazing. I still can't believe I have 2 healthy and happy kids. I miss therm while I'm at work, but the separation for the most part is healthy for me. I just wish I could work closer to home or from home 1 day a week regularly. I am looking into making a career change and leave finance and go into pharma sales. It is so competitive here though, about 50-75 people apply for each spot. It would be a significant pay cut, but the benefits and schedule affords me a better work-life balance in the long run. If I can hang on 3 more years until hubby makes partner we would be in better shape...but I am burning out. I'm disgusted at the lengths people will go to hinder my revenue production for fear of competition. No thought to me having 2 small babies, just pure greed and fear of losing control. I wish I could say it's not like this everywhere, but it is prevalent especially in 100% commission comp firms. It's every man for himself. Away from that things are strangely calm and stable. We met with the deacon about the baptism last night, tonight I have an open house for our town's 16 preschools...yes 16...and one would think that with so much competition it would be a buyers market, but a 2s program consisting of 2hrs a day 2 days a week is upwards of 3-5k. It's bananas. A full time 4s program is 10k and if you need bus transportation, add another 2k. That looming overhead is what has me hesitant to leave finance...maybe make the move when we don't have the cost of preschool on top of a 3k/month nanny...and yes that is the going rate or even a little on the low end for our area. And even with all of that I am freakishly ok! No major anxiety b/c I know it will all work out. It's just going to be a tight 3-4yrs. To help offset that I am cooking like a fool! 

Our grocery store does delivery too which saves my life as the super markets near us are truly the 8th ring of hell...and thank God for Amazon Prime! The super market we use allows you to accumulate points over a 30day period that can be used for discount gas at Shell stations...I saved 90cents per gallon last month. We barely do take out anymore, and this Friday will be our monthly date night...and monthly is perfect since we are so busy. We have my bff's sons baptism next weekend, a dinner party at our house, and then boom the holidays! I guess I am good in crisis mode b/c coming home and cooking and feeding the kids and putting them to bed has been fine. Yes I have zero free time for myself, but I am making a deal with hubby that 2 nights a week I get to go to the gym if we have food prepped...so I am cooking on Sundays 2 meals that we can get 4 out of...and big bonus, my Mom is making us on average 1 or 2 meals a week...usually a soup and some other dish like chicken or stew...I just have to make a veggie or salad. Score! It does take a village and we are so lucky to have my parents close by, but we have found our groove with 2 kids under the age of 2. Everyone keeps telling me "small kids, small problems. Bigger kids, bigger problems". I think that's why I want to transition my career into something more flexible and closer to home....I will get 2hrs back into each day, hours I will need in a few years for homework and projects. So for you ladies thinking about how life will change...it truly feels like it's always been like this. I don't lament the loss of free time, multiple nights socializing, or fancy vacations twice a year. It's been as smooth a transition as I could have imagined. And I will definitely feel a lot better when I get back into shape. That is a major hurdle and will take time but hubby said he would do whatever he can to support that since I put my body through a lot having 2 babies so close together, no to mention what all those hormones have done.

My only major gripe is my hair! The dreaded baby hairline is back in full effect. I lose so much when I shower I screamed thinking there was an animal coming up my drain. Like last time this will likely last 3-4mos and take a full 18mos to not see a difference. I am going for a major cut, 1st since I had the baby, on Friday. 

I think of every single one of you and wonder how you are. One tip for you ladies with newborns and about to have babies, On Becoming babywise is a life saving book. Swaddle Me's are amazing and now we are using the Merlin Magic sleep suit since Emma is starting to roll over. White noise machines are also a huge help. 

Have a ggreat week and I will try to keep up when I can!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> It would be nice if we could just win the lottery. I don't even need that much!

I second the lotto win dream!!!! Here are 2 Halloween pics for you to have a chuckle.
 



Attached Files:







leia.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 15









LUKE.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## terripeachy

Awww..such cute pics, BabyW. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Babywhisperer - Cute halloween pics! Your little ones look like they were having a good time all dressed up - even little Emma looks content. I hope you can find a way in the future to makes things work with a different job. Thing sound so hectic and crazy but it also sounds like you have figured out a way to make things work for now. 

kfs - Oh, I'm so sorry that work is just around the corner. I hope you can just soak in all the baby goodness these last days before you have to go back. And though I'm sure it will be rough at first, soon, it will just be the new normal. :hugs: If my Mom hadn't decided to come when she did, I would have probably tried to work right up until baby comes, but I figured since she is here, I might as well make the most of the time we have together - especially since we live so far apart and I hardly see her.

beagle - I'm with you on the lottery. I always joke that I would love to just win enough to maintain the life we have now.

Krissy - Just two more weeks until the 18th - not so long now. Hope you are feeling better again.

:hi: to everyone else.

Well, my mom made it in safely so that's good. Now we just all wait for baby. :haha: I feel pretty good today as I slept well last night after waking up super early yesterday and not being able to go back to sleep. We ran a bunch of errands yesterday after leaving the airport and I was exhausted when we got home.

I am so happy I don't have to go back to the office. The one coworker who always makes stupid comments asked me yesterday if "being pregnant was as uncomfortable as I made it look". I just looked at her and walked away.

I'm taking my dog to get groomed today. The first time in the 11.5 years of her life! I just don't want to deal with giving her a bath myself - mainly cleaning up the tub afterwards and trying to contain all the hair and shaking. She's going to hate it but she really needs a bath. She doesn't need much actual grooming however, I can't wait to see her afterwards.


----------



## KrissyB

Did anyone else get a low PAPP-A level at their 12 week NTS? 
Dr. Google suggests that it's not uncommon among IVF pregnancies, but my OB didn't mention anything about that (and I reiterated the fact that I was IVF). I'd be a bit of a nervous wreck right now but THANKFULLY we got the Harmony screening done as well and that gave us a 1 in 10k chance of Down Syndrome, so between that and a great measurement on the scan itself, I'm ok assuming the PAPP-A was just a bit of a false positive (and I did still have only ~1% chance even with the PAPP-A being off). Now I'll just have to go for few extra ultrasounds to make sure there are no placenta issues that could be the cause of the low reading.
Whew. Not the morning I was expecting lol :wacko:


----------



## booger76

Krissy - Sorry. I didn't do the Nuchal test. Since we did PGS testing on our embryos, I opted out. It sounds like everything looks good for you despite that low reading. I think the Harmony test is supposed to be really accurate. Still, we never like to get off readings. Try not to worry - it sounds like things are just fine. Especially, if your doctor didn't say anything about it. Dr. Google is not always our friend.


----------



## KrissyB

Oh, sorry, my head wasn't clear enough when I was typing that.
I DID get a low PAPP-A reading... my OB freaked me out a bit about all the possible things that could mean (although she did keep reiterating how they were relatively low risks), but Dr. Google suggested it was just a common thing for IVF pregnancies. This time Dr. Google was the nice one :) but even at it's worse case, it does sounds like things are more or less fine (just more chances to see the baby!)


----------



## Babywhisperer

booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Babywhisperer - Cute halloween pics! Your little ones look like they were having a good time all dressed up - even little Emma looks content. I hope you can find a way in the future to makes things work with a different job. Thing sound so hectic and crazy but it also sounds like you have figured out a way to make things work for now.
> 
> kfs - Oh, I'm so sorry that work is just around the corner. I hope you can just soak in all the baby goodness these last days before you have to go back. And though I'm sure it will be rough at first, soon, it will just be the new normal. :hugs: If my Mom hadn't decided to come when she did, I would have probably tried to work right up until baby comes, but I figured since she is here, I might as well make the most of the time we have together - especially since we live so far apart and I hardly see her.
> 
> beagle - I'm with you on the lottery. I always joke that I would love to just win enough to maintain the life we have now.
> 
> Krissy - Just two more weeks until the 18th - not so long now. Hope you are feeling better again.
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.
> 
> Well, my mom made it in safely so that's good. Now we just all wait for baby. :haha: I feel pretty good today as I slept well last night after waking up super early yesterday and not being able to go back to sleep. We ran a bunch of errands yesterday after leaving the airport and I was exhausted when we got home.
> 
> I am so happy I don't have to go back to the office. The one coworker who always makes stupid comments asked me yesterday if "being pregnant was as uncomfortable as I made it look". I just looked at her and walked away.
> 
> I'm taking my dog to get groomed today. The first time in the 11.5 years of her life! I just don't want to deal with giving her a bath myself - mainly cleaning up the tub afterwards and trying to contain all the hair and shaking. She's going to hate it but she really needs a bath. She doesn't need much actual grooming however, I can't wait to see her afterwards.

Booger "I am so happy I don't have to go back to the office. The one coworker who always makes stupid comments asked me yesterday if "being pregnant was as uncomfortable as I made it look". I just looked at her and walked away." I would have asked them if they are as stupid as that sounded. People can be so dumb and rude!

Enjoy the time with your Mom!


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - Congrats on your 12 week appointment and hearing the heartbeat again!! It must be such a relief to hit that milestone. So happy for you!!

Booger - YAY for no more work!!! :wohoo: and YAY for your mom arriving!! So exciting!

kfs1 - Happy 3 month birthday to Adeline. So precious!!

Babywhisperer - I'm so glad to hear that everyone is doing well. Such adorable pictures. I'm sorry the work situation is still shitty though. On Becoming Baby Wise must be an oldie but goody, I remember reading that when my son was a baby, 17 years ago lol.

Krissy B - I had to look up what a PAPP-A test was lol. There are so many more tests becoming available these days. But I'm sure everything is just fine since the Harmony test came back normal.

AFM - My BFN was confirmed yesterday with my blood test. I spoke with the nurse that called to give me my results and told her I wanted to go straight into another cycle. She hesitated at first but then put me on hold to speak with the head nurse (which is my nurse anyways), she came back and reluctantly told me to go ahead and start the pill when my period started but that I needed to discuss a game plan to move forward with my RE. So I'm meeting with him on Tuesday, I guess I'll know more about what is going to happen then. I am happy about being able to start the pill right away though :)


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - I have a HR question for you. I have a friend that has a situation with a coworker. But she's never reported anything because this other employee is really vindictive and is really good at throwing other people under the bus and then playing the victim. But someone else finally complained about her and said you can even ask Carissa (which is my friend). So they called my friend into HR and said tell us what you know. She said she wouldn't say anything unless she could remain anonymous. So they said well we will try to be vague but if she pushes to find out who complained, we have to tell her... but if you don't tell us what you know, that is grounds for termination. So basically they threatened her into telling them but then said they couldn't protect her identity. Is this legal? I have no idea but it just seems so wrong. She also lives in Utah, so I'm not sure if HR laws change from state to state either. Any thoughts?


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - jealous you were able to save up some time & take off before baby came. I could have tried harder, but 9 months of no time off was too much. But glad I am doing 12 weeks even though I won't be paid after 8. So the c section did have the 2 extra weeks of short term pay benefit.

krissy - I was pgs as well, so I didn't get any of the routine prenatal testing. I am sure you are fine.  I would look at it as an excuse to get more ultrasounds...something most pregnancies do not get.

Amy - I am not an HR person, but everywhere I have worked has had an open door policy & confidentiality. And also if there is retaliation by the other party, the other arty could get fired. The whistle blower was never threatened. Her situation seriously sounds like a complete illegal situation.

Nothing new to report here. Every day feels like a Saturday. But when this week is over, it will get a bit more real & difficult. I will be on my own during the day. Scary. Attaching our halloween pic. Don't judge. My mom's idea. And you can't tell but I was right beside him & had just let go of him a few seconds for the pic to happen.
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JCM

Typing from my phone so this is short and sweet! Hi everyone!!!

Amy I was so happy to see they said ok to no waiting. Yay!!!!
And really crappy about your friend. I'm curious to see what happens with that! 

Ahhhh BabyW, my hair started falling out last month and I was freaking out so I chopped it off. It seems to be a little better this week but still kind of shedding I. The shower and during blow drying my hair. I saw my RE and he's ordered a bunch of bloodwork to check my thyroid. I want to make sure I'm in good health before I start trying to get pregnant. I know I know, I just had one but I need 2 more of these. Believe it or not, taking care of an infant is way easier than raising a bunch of stepkids. Do you think hair loss has to do with breastfeeding? Ive weaned her to be 50/50 as far as breast milk and formula. She will be off the boob by Christmas I think. Plus I lost way too much weight so I'm wondering if I have a thyroid issue. I knew breastfeeding helped with weight sometimes but I lost all baby weight plus another 15 pounds. I look a little sickly. : /


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - glad you can move forward. Hope your dr agrees. I think I said before but I went straight in to an FET cycle after retrieval, so I don't see why you couldn't do that since only an FET & no implantation. Good luck.

Booger - I forgot about the co worker of yours. What a jerk. Everyone I work with was amazing & I spend most of my time with 2 men. They never said anything rude like that. The worst thing they would say is comments about how much I ate. But it was all jokingly & in good fun. It never bothered me.


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Typing from my phone so this is short and sweet! Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Amy I was so happy to see they said ok to no waiting. Yay!!!!
> And really crappy about your friend. I'm curious to see what happens with that!
> 
> Ahhhh BabyW, my hair started falling out last month and I was freaking out so I chopped it off. It seems to be a little better this week but still kind of shedding I. The shower and during blow drying my hair. I saw my RE and he's ordered a bunch of bloodwork to check my thyroid. I want to make sure I'm in good health before I start trying to get pregnant. I know I know, I just had one but I need 2 more of these. Believe it or not, taking care of an infant is way easier than raising a bunch of stepkids. Do you think hair loss has to do with breastfeeding? Ive weaned her to be 50/50 as far as breast milk and formula. She will be off the boob by Christmas I think. Plus I lost way too much weight so I'm wondering if I have a thyroid issue. I knew breastfeeding helped with weight sometimes but I lost all baby weight plus another 15 pounds. I look a little sickly. : /

Jen how soon will your re let you try again? I want to be pregnant before I turn 35. Will be 34 in April. But I think it makes my husband nervous. But we agree on no birth control. So we will see what happens. I keep thinking about my baby girl frostie.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - That is such a cute picture!! I love it!!

Jen - It sounds like you might have an overactive thyroid. Or anemia. My hair started failing out like crazy after my second miscarriage. They said hair loss was normal in pregnancy but since it started after the loss, they checked my thyroid and for anemia but both came back normal. Then it just stopped? So it must have been my hormones or something. It was really weird though.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jen, I have Hashimoto's so underactive thyroid but am on Synthroid. I think hormones change when you wean. As soon as I stopped completely my hair started to shed. I am getting my thyroid checked in 2 weeks to see if I need to increase my meds. You may have an overactive thyroid, and thyroid issues are VERY common after having a baby. I would love to be 15lbs under my pre-baby weight but it's so hard to lose w/ Hashi's. I take prenatals still to help with iron and to keep my biotin levels up, but may add collagen in the form of gelatin from Great Lakes Hydrolyzed Collagen again like I did last time...it helps my hair, skin and nails and helped heal my gut since I have leaky gut syndrome from years of antibiotics for Lyme. I know when prego your hair goes into a rest state and you don't shed, but the hairloss around the hairline is hormonal. I have patches of hair missing and it's what happened last time...and it grows back in so wiry forcing me to do keratin treatments when it grows back in. I envy you for getting back on the baby train so fast...I want a 3rd!!!!


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies! I got far behind but I'm caught up now. It's funny I spend a ton of time reading on my phone but it is hard to get the time to get two hands for the laptop.

Amy: I am so, so sorry this did not work for you. The waiting is just killer. In many ways I felt that was the hardest part. Being in the middle of a cycle you at least feel you are moving towards something. Yay for getting started right away.

Beagle: Derek's picture is precious. I love all of his hair. My husband went back to work Monday but I've had my mom here. Next Monday will be my first day solo too! Good for you for sticking with the breastfeeding. I had a very difficult time the first few weeks. Bri wasn't gaining enough weight but my pediatrician was really supportive and I stuck with it. I'm thrilled I did because I love nursing him now. I don't know if you got a pump but I've found it helpful to pump milk and then DH feeds Bri by putting his pinkie in his mouth (so he sucks on it ) and feeding him with a syringe. It helps avoid nipple confusion.

Booger: I can't believe you are almost here! I am so excited for you. And cherish this time with your mom. It's awesome you get to spend all this quality time before and after. The time with my parents has been so special and I am so grateful for it. Total side eye to your asshole coworker. At least you don't have to see them for months!

KFS: Adeline is precious. I'm sorry work is fast approaching! I'm already dreading the thought of going back. I hope it isn't too difficult a transition. Enjoy these final days at home with all the baby snuggles. America's maternity leave system is a joke.

LadySosa: Wahooo to being at the 12 week mark!! I felt like we could really take a deep breath then. We started telling friends and family but waited until 20 weeks to make it Facebook official. Leggings and jeggings are your friends.

Krissy: I'm sorry for the scare. We did do all of those screenings because we didn't do PGS. But nothing came back abnormal. I still did get to have lots of U/S because my OB practice treats all IVF pregnancies as high risk. And it was pretty awesome to see the baby so often!

Jen: I know that thyroid issues are really common post-partumn. My SIL had a super overactive one and lost a ton of weight. Thankfully it is a simple bloodtest to find out usually.

BabyW: You are just super woman =) I'm glad you've found a balance and are taking time for yourself. Showering is like the highlight of my day currently =) Your workplace sucks. I hope you can find a job that allows you to have the family time you want with Emma and Jack. There just aren't enough hours in the day.

Terri: I'm so excited about your half and marathon plans. Will this be your first full? I can't wait to start running again. We've been having some crazy warm weather that makes for awesome running. 

Hi to anyone I missed! Life is pretty awesome over here. We've gotten into the swing of breastfeeding and B is sleeping really well at night. He typically feeds between 11-12 and wakes up twice to eat. He slept 5 hours straight last night. We had a weight check yesterday and he's up to 7 lbs 12 oz. he's the sweetest, cuddliest baby. I couldnt feel luckier. One of my best friends flew in from Chicago last weekend to meet B and do our newborn photos. Here's a link to them: https://www.caracrumblissphotography.com/p34802740


----------



## terripeachy

sars-The link is password protected, and I even tried the hint. You can PM it to me. I've run three marathons, and two or three halves, so I'm just getting back into the swing of things and starting out easy.

Hi to everyone else. Great pics, glad you are all well, yada yada. I dropped my phone in the toilet on Wed. Thursday all was fine, and today I can't even get a charge, so I'm feeling sad and out of touch. Time to buy a new one, I guess. I really didn't want to have to do that so soon. :hissy:


----------



## sars930

Sorry on the password protection. The site gave me an option to share but I guess you still need the password. Here is a link to an assortment on the blog:
https://www.caracrumblissphotograph...liss-photography--chicago-family-photographer

And our special Halloween photo: https://www.facebook.com/caracrumbl...5033038/10152741409718039/?type=3&pnref=story


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies! Sorry I've been a little MIA. I've been reading along, just not posting.

Amy- so happy you are able to get started right away. The answer to your question is a two-parter: 1) they shouldn't force her to talk. Technically it is legal to threaten termination (Utah, like most states is employment at will, so employers can term for any reason), but IMO it is unethical. 2) yes, when dealing with complaints of harassment/discrimination/whatever, we cannot guarantee confidentiality of the complainant. I will say that retaliation from the problem child towards the complainant is illegal. Sorry your friend is going through this- how stressful.

Booger-you're so close! Can't wait for your LO to make her arrival! Glad you're getting to spend some quality time with your mom.

Terri- sorry you dropped your phone in the toilet! What a pain!

I haven't had time to check pics but I'll do that soon! Hi to all the new moms and glad you're all enjoying your new babies!

We saw the new James Bond movie last night. So good!! I love me some James Bond. I've officially told everyone, extended family, coworkers, boss, friends. The only thing we haven't done yet is the Facebook post. Not in a huge hurry for that. I've been feeling pretty good overall, getting my energy and appetite back. And I feel like I'm starting to show a bit. The constipation is not fun tho, that hit me Friday. I know I need to probably eat better w more fiber. I have Wednesday off for Veterans Day - yay!! So excited.


----------



## Amy1976

Sars - Such cute pictures!! He is sooo adorable.

LadySosa - Thanks for answering that. I'm actually surprised at the response though. I thought for sure you should be able to complain and remain anonymous. However, I just found out that the lady causing all the problems quit on Friday. I guess she was in HR for over 2 hours and came out crying. Then they found out this morning she quit. So not sure what went down, but so many people in the office are relieved. It's so weird how only one person can disrupt an entire office. Congrats on sharing the news with everyone. How exciting. Was your new job supportive?

AFM - I started AF on Saturday, so I started the BCP yesterday. I meet with my RE tomorrow, so I'll let you guys know how that goes tomorrow :) Happy Monday!!


----------



## JCM

I actually am not going to be preventing and hope that I can get pregnant on my own by the time she turns one in May. If I'm not pregnant by then, I will try a cycle or two with clomid or iui I think. I have no embryos left and I'd really not like to do another round of ivf. : ) If I get pregnant tomorrow, I'd be happy with that too. I'll take what I can get. I'm seeing my RE for my test results next week. I'm back to getting my period every 26 days so that's special. Lol


----------



## KrissyB

JCM - a lot of time the huge flush of hormones you get from pregnancy is exactly what your body needed to fix any fertility issues you had TTC#1. So FXed #2 comes much easier for you :) And getting regular periods back so quickly sounds like a great start.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Sorry for the radio silence - having my mom around is busier than working full time. :haha:I'm not complaining, she just keeps me going and going.

JCM - I really hope you can get pregnant naturally and not have to worry about fertility treatments again. How wonderful would that be? 

Amy - Well, I hate saying it but Hooray for AF arriving. I'm glad they are letting you start BCP again right away and keep moving ahead. At least, I hope that's what is still happening. Hope your appointment with the RE goes well today and he cooperates with your plan.

Lady - That's awesome that you have told most people now. :happydance: I bet they were so excited for you guys!! It's fun seeing other people get happy for you.

sars - Super cute photos!!! You guys look so happy. It looks like you're feeling and recovering well.

Beagle - That pumpkin picture is adorable. DC does have a head full of hair! Were you expecting that? I hope this week goes smoothly for you - I know your DH had to go back to work. :hugs:

Terri - Did you get a new phone? I hate it when crap like that happens. Hope you're doing well.

Krissy - Interesting about the low reading and IVF. Well, I guess the extra monitoring will give you some peace of mind, so that's good.

:hi: to everyone else!


Nothing going on here - still pregnant, which I anticipated would be the case. I was only about 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced at my appointment yesterday, which I guess is better than nothing but doesn't really mean anything either. I go back next Monday if nothing happens before then. We went ahead and scheduled an induction for Nov. 19 (41 weeks and 1 day) but I'm really hoping I don't need it. I keep going back and forth on whether to stick with that day or wait longer. We'll see how Monday goes - I've been researching like crazy and it seems like it should be fine as I'll be plenty enough along. And I do trust my doctor - just wish she would come on her own! Still 10 days before the 19th so hoping that's enough time.

Baby must be sitting right on my tailbone as it has been aching like crazy. It's just uncomfortable - so I'm really hoping she decides to make her appearance soon. Other than that, I still feel pretty good. My mom and I have been trying to take a walk everyday.


----------



## kfs1

Booger - still plenty of time for your LO to arrive. I was convinced I was going to have to be induced and Adeline came naturally. Everyone who saw me said that my belly was still too high - I didn't have that traditional "drop" or whatever. :) fx! :)

JCM - that would be so awesome if you could conceive naturally! Let's hope Krissy's right about those hormones!

Amy - woohoo for no waiting! Let us know how your appt goes!

Hi everyone else! Does anyone here have low AMH? A good friend of mine just started IVF and she had low AMH. Just curious if you ladies have any advice.

Oh - and speaking of shedding, my hair has been shedding like crazy!!! I got a haircut and it was awful. She was pulling mounds of hair out of the brush. :(


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck Jen. I am hoping for a natural conception as well. We shall see. But I do have 1 pgs embryo left.

I did not expect the head of dark hair. I had hair but it was very fair & from my pics seems like not a whole lot. I found out afterwards my husband had hair...he has brown hair. But when I saw I pic it really wasn't a lot. I found an old pic of my dad very very early on...within the first few weeks. I think Derek looks just like him. Even his facial expressions. He has my chin & lips which I got from my dad. Also I would not say I had a lot of heartburn either. Mainly reflux but that wasn't even often.

Day 1 without my husband went fine. We had a ped appt & he now weighs 9 lbs 1 oz. So he is above his birth weight & dr says he looks great. I had to hold him at the dr because he was fussy. He slept in the car but I had to run to the store & that was not fun. I have decided when I am on my own, I need to use the baby carrier you wear vs the car seat. He is a good baby. He just likes comfort & I think his day was all screwed up by the appt. My day is pretty routine. He sleeps, eats, & poops. I pretty much relax & watch tv doing small chores in between. The only issue I am having is he does not like to go to sleep at night. He wants to nurse constantly. The past couple of nights I just kept him in bed with me. My husband doesn't feel safe like that though. Maybe today I can get in a nap & stay up later tonight. Nurse as long as he wants & see how it goes. I have also considered giving him formula at night.

Breastfeeding is going well but if I am honest, I really just don't enjoy it. I know it is good for him, but I feel like after over a year of fertility treatments & 9 months of pregnancy, I still don't have my body back because of breastfeeding. And I don't mean my figure. I just mean it would be nice to feel ok in my body...no leaky fluids or just being uncomfortable. I have been giving him a bottle of formula a day to get him used to it. I will keep up breastfeeding as long as possible, but I think I will be quitting once I go back to work. And I am pumping & storing as well. I just pumped today while nursing. That turned out much easier than I thought. So I will stick with that routine. Then I am not spending more time on my boobs than necessary. Before it just felt like if I wasn't nursing I was pumping...and I barely had time to pee.

My husband did almost all diapers when he was home. And he is so awesome because he still does the first one before he goes to work.

Tomorrow will be another busy day. I have another dr appt to get his circumcision checked & I need to go to the courthouse to get his birth certificate. I am going to try to be ready earlier so that he eats right before I leave & then his content & sleepy. We shall see.


----------



## Amy1976

Beaglemom - I'm glad things are going good and that you're managing just fine now that DH is back to work.

AFM - My appointment with my RE went well. He didn't have a problem with me jumping straight into another cycle. I thought I'd have to push for it, but surprisingly I didn't. We agreed to transfer both embryos this time and he said he wants to change my estrogen and progesterone to injectables. This will be a new thing for me since I've never done the injectable estrogen or progesterone. When the time comes, I'll probably need tips from you guys. All of my shots so far have been subcutaneous. I'm a little nervous about the intramuscular shots. Glad to get started again though. They estimated the transfer will be after Thanksgiving but before Christmas. My nurse is supposed to e-mail my schedule to me in the next couple days :) Yay!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies sorry! Been busy buzzing around the house and working. How is everyone?


----------



## kfs1

Wow. Where's everyone been? Not much going on here. Today's the last day of my maternity leave so feeling weepy. :( I think I'm meeting up with my in-laws for lunch though so it'll be good to get out of the house to do something fun with the baby. Hope everyone's well!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Kfs, I know the feeling...anxiety of missing the baby sucks. It gets easier and you get back into a routine, a new normal if you will. Everything will be fine. Can you work from home ever? I try to work from home a day every other week, but the jerk on my desk is counting days I do that despite guys on my desk working from home whenever they can. I know it's hard, but it gets easier.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies!

Nothing too crazy to report from my end. Kfs- I'm sorry your maternity leave has come to an end! You must be a mix of emotions, I know I will be. I wish I could stay home with our LO, but DH won't let me! He is too accustomed to a dual-income lifestyle. And we haven't sat down to crunch the numbers, but I don't think we could pay all our bills on his salary alone. But I would be willing to cut back- he isn't. So we discussed perhaps me returning to work part-time. That seems to be a good compromise. We'll see- still need to crunch the numbers to see if we could make it work. That way we could do daycare just a couple days/week and maybe rope my mom into once/week. I dunno- it all depends on a lot. We'll see. I've been feeling pretty good lately, but am still in that awkward phase of maybe showing a little, but other people can't really tell I'm preggo. Today we are headed to San Diego for the weekend! So excited to catch some rays and have a fun weekend. Also this weekend I'll be 14 weeks- officially into the 2nd trimester.

Booger- how are you feeling???


----------



## Amy1976

kfs1 - I'm sorry your maternity leave is ending and you have to go back to work. Leaving the little one in someone else's care is so difficult. Nobody takes care of baby like mommy :)

LadySosa - Congrats on being in your 2nd trimester. So happy for you. Have a great weekend in San Diego.

Booger & Beaglemom - How are you guys doing? Any updates?

Terri - I hope you are doing good. You are often in my thoughts!

AFM - I got my schedule and my transfer is scheduled for 12/17. I'm excited and really nervous. Only 4 weeks and 3 days to go lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Yeah for a schedule!! Woohoo!!

Hi to everyone else. I'm just happy the weekend is here. It's been a long week. It's nice outside too, so when I get home I'm going running! I can't wait.


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Amy! It'll be here before you know it. I feel mighty good about this one for you. This is it, I know it. What a wonderful holiday season you'll have!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Amy - :happydance: for getting your schedule and having a date for your next transfer. I am excited for you, especially since you didn't have to wait a cycle in between. I really hope this is the trick for you and DH!

Lady - Congrats on making it into the second trimester! Have fun in San Diego - that sounds very lovely right about now. I have thought about going back to work part time too. I know we could swing that, just have to see what my work thinks about it. And I guess, how I feel about it when it comes time to go back to work.

Terri - Enjoy your weekend and your run. I'm jealous. Can't wait to start running again. We have been walking quite a bit this past week but it's just not the same.

kfs - Oh, I'm so sorry you have to go back to work on Monday! :cry: It will difficult for sure but as baby whisperer mentioned, soon you'll get into a groove and hopefully, it won't be so bad. I'll be thinking of you Monday morning. :hugs:

brighteyez - :hi: You're getting really close to transfer aren't you? Next week?? Hope you cycle is going smoothly.

Beagle - It sounds like you and DC had a big week but are adjusting to your new life quite easily. That's great. You must be feeling pretty good after your C-section? It's nice to see people bouncing back so quickly. I think it's fine if you don't love breastfeeding. Everyone has to do what is right for them. Who knows, maybe as time passes it will start to feel more natural and better. But if not, you'll have done what you felt comfortable with and that's great.

:hi: to everyone else! I hope everyone is still doing well.

As for me, well, we are still waiting for our little Piper to make her grand appearance. I am feeling pretty good most of the time but I know I'm getting a little crankier each day. I think it's more from cabin fever than anything else. The bad part about living in a small town is there is only so much to do and see. My mom and I have been keeping busy with small tasks around the house but we're running out of things to do. I can only sit around and watch TV so much before I start getting stir crazy! Plus, I think I mentioned this before, but my tailbone is starting to ache pretty bad so it's really hard for me to sit comfortably for too long. I guess the baby is pressing down in that area now.

Anyway, I go back to the doctor on Monday morning to see if I've progressed at all - otherwise, it's just a waiting game until Thursday morning at this point. I am okay with the induction if she doesn't come on her own before then. 

I'll try to do a better job of keeping you guys updated.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger - wow...I had lost track of time...this week is it for you! So exciting. I enjoyed doing nothing when the time got closer but you & me are different types of people. Just do some things that make you happy & relaxed. The first week (at least) with baby is so exhausting. I was never too stir crazy. But I did keep having the urge to go out of town to the outlet or bigger towns like an hour away. But I was nervous to go in to labor. I hope she comes on her own, but don't be afraid of the induction...or a c section. The best thing I did for myself is trust my dr & let them take care of me. I had no reservations on anything...so I was fine with the decisions. I would still try a vaginal birth in the future.

kfs - sorry about maternity leave coming to an end. I plan to take Derek in to daycare at least a week prior to returning to work to get myself used to it & also try to get a routine down.

Lady - congrats on another trimester.

People tell me I look great for having a baby. Especially the c section. I am lucky. I have not weighed in a few days, but I am pretty much bad to pre baby weight since I have lost all the retained fluids. Still some belly flab & in a perfect world I would want to be pre fertility treatments weight. I took the pain meds for a week. Bleeding stopped after 2 weeks. Oh & this is sort of TMI...but it took a week for me to have a bowel movement. I was just to the point of buying some meds to help things along & then it happened & I was fine. I recovered well from my polyp removal & my retrieval...I think I have a pretty good recovery system. The advice I have for anyone is take the pain meds if you need them. And if you need them try to take them before the pain hits. I was in tears almost every day for a week because I was in pain (didn't take the meds as often as I should), I was hormonal, & I was exhausted. Let people help you. If you are breastfeeding you will basically be attached to the baby...so pee as often as you can so you aren't stuck in the middle of a feeding...keep water nearby...& let and ask for help.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Booger - How are you feeling? Yes I will get my instructions and time tomorrow (Sunday) for Tuesdays transfer. I am so excited and ready to have my baby or babies back home.:happydance:



booger76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Amy - :happydance: for getting your schedule and having a date for your next transfer. I am excited for you, especially since you didn't have to wait a cycle in between. I really hope this is the trick for you and DH!
> 
> Lady - Congrats on making it into the second trimester! Have fun in San Diego - that sounds very lovely right about now. I have thought about going back to work part time too. I know we could swing that, just have to see what my work thinks about it. And I guess, how I feel about it when it comes time to go back to work.
> 
> Terri - Enjoy your weekend and your run. I'm jealous. Can't wait to start running again. We have been walking quite a bit this past week but it's just not the same.
> 
> kfs - Oh, I'm so sorry you have to go back to work on Monday! :cry: It will difficult for sure but as baby whisperer mentioned, soon you'll get into a groove and hopefully, it won't be so bad. I'll be thinking of you Monday morning. :hugs:
> 
> brighteyez - :hi: You're getting really close to transfer aren't you? Next week?? Hope you cycle is going smoothly.
> 
> Beagle - It sounds like you and DC had a big week but are adjusting to your new life quite easily. That's great. You must be feeling pretty good after your C-section? It's nice to see people bouncing back so quickly. I think it's fine if you don't love breastfeeding. Everyone has to do what is right for them. Who knows, maybe as time passes it will start to feel more natural and better. But if not, you'll have done what you felt comfortable with and that's great.
> 
> :hi: to everyone else! I hope everyone is still doing well.
> 
> As for me, well, we are still waiting for our little Piper to make her grand appearance. I am feeling pretty good most of the time but I know I'm getting a little crankier each day. I think it's more from cabin fever than anything else. The bad part about living in a small town is there is only so much to do and see. My mom and I have been keeping busy with small tasks around the house but we're running out of things to do. I can only sit around and watch TV so much before I start getting stir crazy! Plus, I think I mentioned this before, but my tailbone is starting to ache pretty bad so it's really hard for me to sit comfortably for too long. I guess the baby is pressing down in that area now.
> 
> Anyway, I go back to the doctor on Monday morning to see if I've progressed at all - otherwise, it's just a waiting game until Thursday morning at this point. I am okay with the induction if she doesn't come on her own before then.
> 
> I'll try to do a better job of keeping you guys updated.


----------



## JCM

Hi! 
Hope your appointment shows some progress today, Booger!! 

Yay for a schedule Amy!! Glad your dr is on board with moving quickly. I didn't do injections for P and E. I had to shove things up the V for that. Ugh. Intramuscular doesn't sound fun. I think Erin and Moni did those shots..

Sorry about the end of maternity leave Kfs. I'd be so sad too! Also, sorry about your hair. Mine started falling out a ton at 4 months and now it's slowing down a lot so there's light at the end of the tunnel!!! 

Hi to everyone else! It's so cold in Arizona this morning. 39 degrees. Brrrrr! I took the dogs outside and I literally froze while watching them pee. LOL! I'm not cut out for cold weather. I have my RE appt today to get my million lab results. I'm betting my testosterone is way low. I have zero sexual drive. Hopefully he'll help me bump it up. Especially if I'm trying to get pregnant on my own. I'm drying my boobs up right now and holy hell does it hurt!!! They are more painful than when I first found out I was pregnant. I took my meds from my c section last night because I was in so much pain. Plus, on top of that I haven't been getting too much sleep. Charli is teething and it's so sad. Which makes me glad I'm done breast feeding. She'd be clamping down on my boobs for sure! I have her in the swing watching octonauts. Haha! Hopefully she passes out so I can get a nap. She has a surgeon appointment this week to go up another size in dilation. We moved her up ourselves last week and it went ok. I'm nervousness for this one. It's 12mm and I think that's the highest we go. Then I keep doing it for another 2 months. So, I'm halfway there. Sigh. I hate shoving things up her butt.


----------



## terripeachy

booger-Hope your appt. goes well today and things start moving along. I also hope you and your mom can find something to do this week. :hugs:

kfs1-Hope your first day back wasn't too traumatic. I'm sure everyone will be happy to see you and talk about your little girl. Ease in...ease in.

Jen-At least you can see the end of the tunnel for Charli. I hope the appointment goes well.

brighteyez-How many embies are you transferring? The transfer is the easiest part. Can't wait until your PUPO!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Terri, 
How are you? I will be transferring 2embies. I go tomorrow at 11:30am and embies transferred at 12pm. I am so excited, nervous and scared at the same time. I worry about them getting past thaw. I took of for the rest of the week and may try to do acupuncture the day before and day after. What to you think?



terripeachy said:


> booger-Hope your appt. goes well today and things start moving along. I also hope you and your mom can find something to do this week. :hugs:
> 
> kfs1-Hope your first day back wasn't too traumatic. I'm sure everyone will be happy to see you and talk about your little girl. Ease in...ease in.
> 
> Jen-At least you can see the end of the tunnel for Charli. I hope the appointment goes well.
> 
> brighteyez-How many embies are you transferring? The transfer is the easiest part. Can't wait until your PUPO!


----------



## terripeachy

I never did acupuncture, so I can't really speak on that, but babywhisperer did it and I think Jen did also, so it can't hurt anything. It would probably be a little relaxing too, so why not schedule it? Ok on two embies. I can't wait for your update tomorrow.


----------



## KrissyB

JCM - Glad to hear things are progressing well with Charli... Even if the day-to-day can be rough, at least an end is in sight!

Brighteyez- Best of luck tomorrow!

Beagle - Glad the recovery is going so well for you! I agree the more help you ask for the faster you can heal and keep yourself emotionally stable. Which is probably the part I found the hardest.

Lady - Hope you had a great time in SD and congrats on the second tri!! 

Amy - FXed and I hope time flies for you! :dust:

Booger - Hope you're all hanging in there. How was the doc today?

Terri - How are you doing, hon? Hope life is treating you well. Any more trips or adventures coming up?

AFM - just chugging along. Looking forward to my appt next Tuesday to get another listen to the HB. But I'm starting to hit that point where I feel pregnant (all those aches and pains and pressures) more regularly, so I think all is well in there. It's so hard to tell in the early weeks! And a little part of me is dreading our gender reveal in case things go wrong at the next major scan on Dec 2nd.... But I suppose there's always a chance thigns can go wrong, and if the HB and my physical measurements are good on Tuesday, I'll do my best to trust in that.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Krissy-Glad to hear things are moving along. One more week until your appointment. I'm sure all is well. Thanks for asking about me, everyone. 

My hubs and I tailgated yesterday prior to the Ravens game and then we watched the game in his company's club level seats. Everyone was so bundled up while tailgating, then we got into the stadium and it was SO HOT. It was fun just watching people find their seats and then start taking all their layers off. hee hee. We lost at the last second because of a penalty, but I had a fun time and we got out of the parking lot before traffic was unbearable. Here's a picture and yes, my mouth is always open! hee hee.

Saturday night one of our friends had a 40th bday party at a fancy restaurant in DC, and there were 10 of us. The food/drinks were excellent and the company was even better. Friends are the best! hee hee.

My dad is still in town; I think he's been here for almost a month. My brother is now my dad's tenant in the rental property, so not sure how much longer he plans to stay. Maybe until this weekend which will be good because my husband is going to his college football game. It'll be nice to be alone with Fun and vacuum, sit around and not have to cook for anyone.

So, tons of fun things happening now that fall is here. I pretty much hibernate in the winter, so I'm trying to have my fun before it gets too cold to go outside!
 



Attached Files:







ravens Nov 2015.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Amy1976

JCM - I'm sorry little Charli is having a hard time right now. I'm so glad to hear you're halfway through the dilation though. The end is near and that is just awesome.

Booger - Can't wait the hear how your appointment went today.

kfs1 - I hope you had a good day back to work... even though I'm sure you can't wait to get home after work :)

Brighteyez - Good luck tomorrow!!

Krissy - I can't believe you're 15 weeks already. I'm sure everything will be just fine. Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes next week though.

Terri - Such a cute picture :)


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

Terri - Love the picture - it looks very nice out! Your game and dinner out sound fabulous. You are always doing fun things. Busy lady! Well, it's best to stay busy really. Especially before winter when it can get a little harder to do things.

Brighteyez - Good luck tomorrow!

Amy - :hi:

JCM - Good to hear from you. It's so funny to think that you are gearing up to try to get pregnant again and I'm still sitting here pregnant the first time. I really hope it happens easily for you this go around. 2 more months for Charli and then I really hope the worst is behind you in that regards!!! She sounds like she has been a trooper through all of this though - and you too!!!

Krissy - Good luck at your appointment next week. I'm sure things are all good in there. Just try to relax - it won't be too much longer and you'll be half way done already. :thumbup:

Beagle - Glad to hear that things are still going well for you! Hope DC is still growing like a weed.

kfs - I hope today wasn't too bad for you and little Adeline. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!

Well, baby is still all nice and cozy in my belly. No progression from last week. My doctor did the membrane sweep which was surprisingly not that bad. I had read where it can be pretty painful. We'll see if it does anything or not. Otherwise, we wait! If nothing happens beforehand, we report to the hospital at 7:00 am on Thursday morning to get things going. At least now I know that I am only going to be pregnant for 3 more days (at the max). I think that's been the hardest part of all of this is the waiting and having NO CONTROL over what's happening. I guess I had better get used to that feeling!


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - I just wanted to drop in and wish you the best of luck tomorrow. Check in when you can. I can't wait to hear from you!!


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-You are probably about to hit the road, but I'm also wishing you a smooth and easy delivery. Welcome to the world Piper! We can't wait! :hugs: <3<3


----------



## kfs1

Booger - Woohoo. Today's the big day!! Can't wait to hear your update.

Brighteyez - Congrats on your transfer. Hope everything went well.

JCM - Ugh. I really feel for you. I'm happy that you're at least half-way through!

Krissy - Good luck at your appt next week! I'm sure things will be fine.

Terri - I'm sure you'll be happy to have some alone time soon. Loving the pic of you and your hubs.

Beagle/Amy/Babywhisperer - Hey there ladies!

So, I'm in the midst of my first week back to work. Thanks so much for the support ladies. The first day was HORRIBLE but it's been OK. Daycare says that she's been great but she is EXHAUSTED after we pick her up. I'm sure she's just getting used to things but it's just so sad. Work has been fine - they're very supportive and they're letting me work from home 2 days a week until the end of the year (possibly longer) so I can keep Adeline home later and pick her up earlier. I still have to bring her for part of the day, though, because I have video conferences and things and wouldn't be able to get anything done. Anyway, we're adjusting to our new normal. I just hope she is a little more rested eventually. It's tough ladies.


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Booger! Today's the day! Soo excited for you!!! Can't wait to see Piper!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you KFS1 - It went really well now just anxious to see if my babies stuck...lol I didn't believe they made it to thaw but I am happy and blessed that they did and were almost perfect in regards to their cells (99%). And yes this a transition for her but she will adjust soon. Keep up the great work...awesome mom!!!:hugs:



kfs1 said:


> Booger - Woohoo. Today's the big day!! Can't wait to hear your update.
> 
> Brighteyez - Congrats on your transfer. Hope everything went well.
> 
> JCM - Ugh. I really feel for you. I'm happy that you're at least half-way through!
> 
> Krissy - Good luck at your appt next week! I'm sure things will be fine.
> 
> Terri - I'm sure you'll be happy to have some alone time soon. Loving the pic of you and your hubs.
> 
> Beagle/Amy/Babywhisperer - Hey there ladies!
> 
> So, I'm in the midst of my first week back to work. Thanks so much for the support ladies. The first day was HORRIBLE but it's been OK. Daycare says that she's been great but she is EXHAUSTED after we pick her up. I'm sure she's just getting used to things but it's just so sad. Work has been fine - they're very supportive and they're letting me work from home 2 days a week until the end of the year (possibly longer) so I can keep Adeline home later and pick her up earlier. I still have to bring her for part of the day, though, because I have video conferences and things and wouldn't be able to get anything done. Anyway, we're adjusting to our new normal. I just hope she is a little more rested eventually. It's tough ladies.


----------



## KrissyB

Best of luck today, booger!!! :happydance:


----------



## booger76

Thanks, ladies. Induction is going well but slow. Things are moving but still no baby - hopefully by tomorrow I will have a real update for you!


----------



## sars930

Hi ladies! Sorry for being so quiet. I wanted to pop in and say good luck Booger! I can't wait to see photos of Piper. Here is hoping for a smooth and healthy delivery. Good luck!

Amy: I'm so thrilled you can have your next transfer so soon. With the holidays it will be here before you know it.

KFS: I'm glad you're starting to hit your stride back to work. I'm already dreading it. I don't think I am cut out to be a full time SAHM, but I would love to be home until Brian was at least six months. Since I often work nights, I will at lest have the day home. That's awesome your job is being so flexible.

LadySosa: Wahooo! Welcome to the second trimester. I found I didn't really look truly pregnant or fill out maternity clothes til like 6.5-7 months. It kind of sucks. I hope you find a child care balancing act that works best for you all.

Terri: What a wonderful picture! You guys look like you're having a blast. You're so beautiful. I could never rock no hair. EVER.

Jen: Sending you good baby vibes. And I hope Charli does well with the next step. As tough and emotional a this is for you to do, just think she'll never remember any of it. You've been such a rockstar through this.

Beagle: I'm glad you're feeling better and recovered. I've been pleasantly surprised by how quickly I've recovered. Only hiccup was a stray stitch that didn't dissolve but they doctor took care of that quickly.

Hi to anyone I missed!

Time is flying by here. I can't believe it is almost Thanksgiving. We've had some sleep regressions because poor B has been having some major gas that wakes him up in pain. We're trying gas drops and a baby probiotic. We're also working on getting him to take a bottle. Dude wants the boob. We haven't found a nipple with a slow enough flow. But I'm at least building up a good supply of frozen milk.

My parents came to visit last night and took us out to lunch today. We went to visit DH at work (my new office as well), so my parents could see it and my co-workers could see the baby. Then we grabbed lunch. It was fun. I've been keeping pretty busy most days. A friend brought us lunch Monday, grabbed lunch with my MIL yesterday and family here today and Wednesday.

We have a friend's gender reveal Saturday. It's the first one I've been to. I'm excited.

Ahh, Booger!! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger hope all is going well! 

Sars I try to stay busy but it is hard going out alone. Went or today and it was pretty hectic. I was almost crying on my way home. Derek has no issues with bottles or pacifiers and then back to the breast. I do formula at least once a day. If I go out I pack a formula bottle. I am trying to use up my samples. One express soon and I think it is rough on his system. It is called gentle ease. I don't know if it's the formula but for 2 days his first poop is not until at least noon and he is extremely backed up. Fills the diaper. And you can tell in the morning he is attaining or had gas. Not giving that kind to him today and we will see tomorrow if that is what caused it. Last night was rough I think for the sane reason. Up every 2 hours. So hopefully it was that brand and he will be feeling better.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey beagle! I'm so happy to see that your baby is here!! Congrats!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! More details when I'm at home but Piper finally made her appearance yesterday evening at 9:22 pm. Most stubborn little thing ever. Everyone is doing well. 

She weighed 8 lbs and 2 oz and is 21 inches long. 

She is pretty sweet and we are in love.


----------



## Amy1976

YAY Booger!! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you and DH. She is so cute! I'm glad to hear you are both doing well. What a looong labor though. I'm glad you made it through! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## JCM

Yay!!!! Glad you're ok! She's so sweet. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations!!! So happy that everyone is doing well and Miss Piper arrived without issue. I am also eager to hear about everything. <3 :flower: :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations! She's adorable! Sheesh, what a long labor. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## LadySosa

Welcome to the world, Piper!! Congratulations Booger! She is just a doll. SO glad you all are healthy and happy. Enjoy!


----------



## beaglemom

Congrats!


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Booger! Wonderfully beautiful


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies I caved and tested. I am 5dp5dfet and I think I see a faint line. 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22838792287/in/datetaken/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/23232954895/in/datetaken/


----------



## brighteyez73

Here's one more that I forgot to attached tell me what you think.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22605853323/in/datetaken/


----------



## terripeachy

The links don't work, brighteyez.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Congrats Booger!!!!! Piper is beautiful. I hope you're all doing well and getting rest. Nice work mama!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies I got it finally my BFP :happydance:!!! I just figured out how to add a picture. :wacko: I am 6dp5dfet and a POAS addict:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Test 1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

Finally have a minute to do a quick update for you all. We are all at home and doing great. We came home yesterday afternoon. I have never been so ready to be back at my own house. The hospital was great and everyone we came into contact with there was beyond fantastic but I was still ready to get out of there. 

Well, as you know, labor took a little while! But it was so worth it in the end and I felt like everything was handled very well.

We went in on Friday morning at 7:00 and I was still only at 1 cm and 70% effaced. The first dose of Cytotec was given just after 8:00 to try and ripen my cervix a little more and kick me into natural labor. They checked me again at 10:00 am and no change so another dose was given. The plan was to see how the second dose did and then start pitocin in the afternoon if things were moving along properly. I finally started having some contractions later in the afternoon but still wasn't really dilating. Since I still wasn't as far along as the doctor would have liked, we held off on starting the pitocin until 4:00 am Friday morning. We all settled in for the night around 10:00 pm and tried to rest. However, I started having pretty good contractions around midnight and never did really get more than about 1.2 to 2 hours of rest. The nurse came in at 4:00 to start the pitocin. Contractions started to get more intense and more frequent but I was still only about 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced when the nurse shift occurred at 7:00 am. I was very frustrated to say the least!

The doctor came in around 9:00 am and checked me again and said he would come back around noon and break my water if I hadn't done so on my own by then. My contractions were still strong and frequent, just nothing was happening it seemed! The nurse checked me again around 10:30 am and I was finally at around 4cm dilated and fully effaced. I was already so exhausted and the contractions were so intense from the pitocin, I had the epidural started then. AMAZING! I am so happy I made that decision. Mainly, I was already so tired and we weren't sure when the baby was going to be born that I just wanted to be able to rest.

The doctor came back around 1:00 pm and broke my water. I was finally at 8cm dilated. That helped raise my spirits as it felt like I had finally made some progress. So the nurse would check every couple hours to see if I was fully dilated so I could start pushing. We finally got there around 7:00 pm. The nurses changed again (I went through 4 shifts while in labor) and I was finally ready to go around 7:30. The baby had finally dropped down low enough and the fun was ready to begin. 

My nurse was amazing and coached me on when exactly to push and when to rest. Anyway, I pushed for about 1.5 hours with the nurse when she said it was time to get the doctor. That was all the motivation I needed to get this thing done! When she finally decided to make her way out, it was nothing short of amazing. I couldn't believe she was finally here and that I had done it. 

She was placed on my chest right away and I was just balling my eyes out. It was truly a magical moment. I couldn't have done any of it without my DH. He was amazing. And seeing him with our daughter has been the biggest joy of all. I'm tearing up now just thinking about it.

Anyway, this got really long. Sorry! Guess I just kind of wanted to capture everything before I forgot it all! 

She has a full head of hair, which I wasn't expecting at all. I think her eyes will stay blue but I guess it's too early to tell. 

Oh, and we finally picked a middle name. She is officially Piper June!


----------



## booger76

Oh, and congratulations Brighteyez!!! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Booger - Thank you and she is beautiful



booger76 said:


> Oh, and congratulations Brighteyez!!! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-What a great story and I love her middle name too. She is a beautiful baby.

Brighteyez-Congratulations!! You should have asked us how to post a picture instead of struggling. When is your official beta? I am so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Booger - Piper is sooooo adorable! Love that hair and I love her middle name. Your story sounds so similar to my sister's labor. She was induced as well and things seemed to take forever. And she literally went through so many nurse shifts that multiple nurses kept popping in to "finally see the baby." :) I'm sure you were just exhausted!! I'm so happy that all worked out. Oh - and I LOVED the epidural, too. :) :)

Brighteyez - Congratulations!!

Hi everyone else! What's everyone doing for Thanksgiving? We're driving to PA to see my FIL's side of the family. It's nice to see them but it's such a long trip for one day.


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! Wow Booger, what a great story! So sweet! And Piper is just a doll- I can't believe that shock of hair.

Brighteyez- yay!!!! Congratulations!! It's been a long time coming for you. So so excited for you.


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez - congrats!

booger - glad she is finally here. She seems like Derek...had the extra time to cook & came out looking much older than a newborn. She is beautiful & that is such a great name! I have seen other moms who did the epidural because labor was so long & just needed to rest. I am glad you are okay with your decision. Doesn't matter if you decide to use meds or not...just matters you do what is right for you & you feel ok with it. I get wanting to be home. Most of my nurses were great but with all the vital checks & nursing I just couldn't rest at all. We told our nurse you guys are great but we want to go home! I was lucky to lave on a Wed after a Mon c section. I love using our swing. Best way to get them from drowsy to asleep & no disrupting to transition to a crib/bassinet. I have joked about moving it to the bedroom!

No big plans here. Since my husband is no longer in a super center Walmart (just a neighborhood market) no black Friday. So his team is on a shift schedule Thurs so everyone can be home a decent time for a meal with the family. He of course gets first shift since he's the boss. So it is the first year in maybe 10 years he has been home on Thanksgiving. In the past we just reschedule for the weekend. So it will just be the 3 of us & a low key day...checking deals out online. My mom may come by on Sun. She also works for Walmart but a big store so she is working a lot the next few days.


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - She is so adorable. And what a head of hair, I love it :) I also love the name. So so cute.

Brighteyez - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. When is your beta?

AFM - I have my baseline appointment for this cycle tomorrow and then I start my estrogen shots on Thursday. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. We're having Thanksgiving here this year which is convenient so I can sneak into the bathroom and give myself my shot lol. We also do our Christmas decorating on Thanksgiving weekend, which I love so that will be fun. I really like this time of year.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Booger - She is so adorable. And what a head of hair, I love it :) I also love the name. So so cute.
> 
> Brighteyez - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. When is your beta?
> 
> AFM - I have my baseline appointment for this cycle tomorrow and then I start my estrogen shots on Thursday.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. We're having Thanksgiving here this year which is convenient so I can sneak into the bathroom and give myself my shot lol. We also do our Christmas decorating on Thanksgiving weekend, which I love so that will be fun. I really like this time of year.

Thank you Amy!! My beta is Monday, November 30th at 6:30am.


----------



## brighteyez73

terripeachy said:


> Booger-What a great story and I love her middle name too. She is a beautiful baby.
> 
> Brighteyez-Congratulations!! You should have asked us how to post a picture instead of struggling. When is your official beta? I am so happy for you. :happydance:

Thank you very much!! I didn't think it would be that difficult, it kept saying image to large and it was from my phone. Beta date is November 30th at 6:30am.


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySosa said:


> Hi ladies! Wow Booger, what a great story! So sweet! And Piper is just a doll- I can't believe that shock of hair.
> 
> Brighteyez- yay!!!! Congratulations!! It's been a long time coming for you. So so excited for you.

Thank you so much!!:hugs: Oh yes and I a grateful!!!


----------



## JCM

Love her, Booger! She is so cute!


----------



## KrissyB

bright - CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: FXed for your beta on Monday!! What a great way to go into the holiday <3

Booger - She is beautiful! And though it was a drawn out process, I'm glad it doesn't sound like labor was too rough on you (or at least you left out those details if it was ;)). My sister had to be induced and it was a total nightmare for her. And I absolutely LOVE the name Piper June, just adorable!

AFM - Had my 16 week check up yesterday, and all is going well. It took her a while (again) to find the heart beat but it was strong in the mid 150s when she did. This baby is just super squirmy and apparently hates to have his/her heartbeat measured. We find out the gender on Friday! Can't wait!

Happy Thanksgiving everybody! Hope its a great one for all!


----------



## LadySosa

Hi ladies! So good to hear everyone's updates.

Nothing too crazy to report on my end. My 16 week appointment is coming up on Monday- I can't wait! I'm starting to show a little bit, but not too much. I'm ready to pop haha. We are starting to clean out the future nursery. I'm thinking of design and looking at furniture. This is the fun stuff!! I'm pumped for the holidays- we're going to Guatemala for Christmas to spend it with my DH's family, so I'm really excited for that. His family is lovely so it should be a good time. We'll get a little time at the beach too! Yay.

Krissy- how are you finding out the gender? Blood test or ultrasound? My next ultrasound isn't until January and I think that is when we'll find out. Ugh I wanna find out now!

Amy- yay for getting everything started! So excited for you!


----------



## KrissyB

Lady- I got the harmony cell free dna test done (which could be done as early as 10 weeks). We were going to go that route no matter what, but it's an extra good thing we did because I had part of my first trimester screening come back weird - so having the genetic results put my mind at ease.


----------



## booger76

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies!

I'm definitely thankful for all of you and the support you have provided over the last year and a half. I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies! So yesterday I started to really feel preggo- getting bigger! Here is my first bump pic!! Happy thanksgiving all! Have a wonderful day with your loved ones :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello &#128075; ladies hope &#128591; everyone had a wonderful holiday! I am getting really excited about blood work on Monday. I tested this morning and it is darker. Take a peek.
 



Attached Files:







20151127_130946-1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

I hope everyone had a lovely holiday. It's cold here but we have some snow on the ground so it's very pretty out. 

Brighteyez - Congrats again on your BFP! That last test certainly looks good to me. :wohoo:

Krissy - Sooooo, what are you having??? A boy or a girl? How was your party?

LadySosa - Your bump is looking pretty cute. It's so fun to watch it grow - until the very end when you're like "just quit growing and come on out baby" At least that's how it got for me. That's awesome you're heading to Guatemala for Christmas. Sounds like you get along well with DH's family, which is always a bonus. :thumbup:

Amy - Did you get all your Christmas decorations up? I think we might start tomorrow. We usually do a real tree downstairs and then lights outside on the house. This year, I think I'll put our fake tree up in our upstairs room since my Mom is here. I am ready to start getting in the holiday spirit now that Thanksgiving is over and we are having some wintry weather here. Wow, your transfer is coming right up - just a little under 3 weeks!

Beagle - That's awesome that you got to spend Thanksgiving with your DH for the first time in a long time - especially since you have DC now! Yes, the swing is great - we take the seat part off and use it at dinner time so she can chill in there while we eat.

How is everyone else doing??

Thanks for all the congrats. It's weird to be on the other side now. I mean, it's obviously lovely to have her here and we are spoiling her as much as we can while she is so little. But it's weird to have to shift your head from being in TTC mode to being pregnant and then being a parent. Piper really is a sweetheart and I'm not sure what I ever did to deserve her. We took her in on Tuesday for her first checkup and she was down 6 ounces from birth (well within the limits) and slightly jaundice (which we knew leaving the hospital). We went back yesterday and she was back up to birthweight! :happydance: I knew my little girl would have my love of food! She has been nursing like a champ.

Someone mentioned that it sounded like labor wasn't too rough on me and I have to agree. Even though it took what felt like FOREVER, I feel like I have recovered pretty quickly. It's crazy how much better I feel even if I'm exhausted. It's nice to be able to wear some normal shirts, to turn over in bed without feeling like I need a crane to help and most of all, to put on my shoes without getting out of breath! 

The one thing I wasn't prepared for at all was how swollen and bloated I would be after labor. I looked horrible! My face, hands and legs were so swollen and puffy - way worse than anytime during pregnancy. Some of it was all the IV fluids but the Dr. said that the pushing part of labor literally pushes all the fluid in your body to your extremities and it takes your kidneys awhile to process it all. I weighed myself when we got home from the hospital and I actually weighed two pounds more than the morning I went in for induction. It's all gone now, thankfully. I didn't care about the weight so much as just how puffy and swollen I looked and felt. I had no idea that could happen.


----------



## sars930

Hey Booger! I've been following along here. My phone won't let me comment for some reason despite being logged in. It is super annoying! Congrats on Piper's arrival. She is beautiful and I love her hair. I'm sorry labor took so long to get started but thrilled to hear it went so well. Also, awesome nursing is going so well for you. I hope you enjoyed your first Thanksgiving.

Brighteyez: Congrats! Good luck on your beta tomorrow.

Krissy, I really want to hear what you're having!!

LadySosa, You look super cute. And Guatemala sounds awesome right about now.

Amy, it's almost December and you're so close.

We had a wonderful first Thanksgiving with the bubs. I went up to my parents Tuesday and saw lots of friends that haven't yet met the baby. We spent Thanksgiving Day at my parents with my brother, his girlfriend and their best friend, who is from Thailand and going through a divorce. We had a rousing game of head's up and it was just a perfect day. Saturday we celebrated with DH's family. My SIL is due in early January so soon there will be another little one in the fam.

It is crazy the difference a year makes. I was longing for a baby last year and now he is here. I hope the rest of you ladies still waiting are blessed the same way.

I can't believe it is almost December. The days are flying by. Tomorrow I have my 6-week postpartum visit so I'm hoping to get the all clear to exercise again. I feel like that's the first step of getting back to my new normal. I feel like the first 6 weeks have been a wonderful but surreal limbo of not real life. Tons of visitors, meals out and wonderful family time. I'm sad it ever has to end. Can't I win the lottery?

Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today, brighteyez! Even though there's nothing lucky about a positive beta when your tests are so dark. Woohoo!!

sars-So good to hear from you and glad everyone is loving little Brian and you got to spend a lot of time with friends and family over the holidays. Hope the appointment goes well and you can get back to exercising.

LadySosa-Cutest bump pic ever! hee hee. It's just a baby one, but I'm sure you feel big already. Hope your appointment goes well. Are you finding out the gender when the time comes?

booger-Sorry to hear you feel and look bloated. I'm sure you'll go back to normal in no time. 

Amy-How are things coming along? When is your transfer day again and what's the plan? Sorry I am forgetting stuff.

Hi to everyone else! I'm doing my cyber monday thing today. My Christmas shopping is almost done. I like to start and finish early. I hate lines, crowds and last minute shopping. If anyone needs something, tell me today. HA!!HA!! <3 :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats again brighteyez!!!! That is awesome progression! Best of luck with your beta today! :happydance:

Booger - Glad to hear things are going so well with Piper. I agree about the TTC -> parent transition. I don't think you can ever really be prepared to be a parent because it's just so... different than anything else.

Sars - Sounds like a wonderful holiday :) Good luck at your 6 week appt today! 

AFM - * :drumroll: We are officially Team  !! *
Our reveal was a big success, although everyone was expecting a boy, we couldn't be happier. I think Mia will be soooooo happy having a little sister, and DH and I are very proud of how we raise a little girl. 

Now just to get past our anatomy scan on Dec 2nd, and I'll make an official FB announcement by the end of the week.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I have my number in, can I get a drum roll.......1st Beta is 1,695 :wacko: crazy numbers right? But I feel blessed and happy that they are up!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Great news to both of you!! Wow...it's a fantastic day around here. :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have my number in, can I get a drum roll.......1st Beta is 1,695 :wacko: crazy numbers right? But I feel blessed and happy that they are up!!!

Congrats that is an awesome beta!!!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Brighteyez- yay!!!! So happy for you - that is a great beta! Could it be twins?? You really deserve a BFP. Congrats!

Krissy- wahoo for team pink! How exciting! What a blessing for you and your family.

Booger- wow I had no idea the swelling lasts for so long! One of the many fascinating birth side effects I guess! So glad Piper is fitting right into your family and everything is going well!

Sars- I hope your 6-week post partum appointment went well! So glad you're enjoying your babe!

Terri- nice job on getting your Christmas shopping done early! You're smart to do that.

Afm, we had the 16- week appointment yesterday and all went well! They let us hear the heartbeat but wouldn't do an ultrasound. :( The HB was 150. I was bummed that they wouldn't do a u/s, we wanted to learn the gender before Christmas! So we're thinking about popping into one of those ultrasound shops. There's one near our house, and it's only $99 for a basic u/s and gender determination. Has anyone used one or know someone who has??


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySosa said:


> Brighteyez- yay!!!! So happy for you - that is a great beta! Could it be twins?? You really deserve a BFP. Congrats!
> 
> Krissy- wahoo for team pink! How exciting! What a blessing for you and your family.
> 
> Booger- wow I had no idea the swelling lasts for so long! One of the many fascinating birth side effects I guess! So glad Piper is fitting right into your family and everything is going well!
> 
> Sars- I hope your 6-week post partum appointment went well! So glad you're enjoying your babe!
> 
> Terri- nice job on getting your Christmas shopping done early! You're smart to do that.
> 
> Afm, we had the 16- week appointment yesterday and all went well! They let us hear the heartbeat but wouldn't do an ultrasound. :( The HB was 150. I was bummed that they wouldn't do a u/s, we wanted to learn the gender before Christmas! So we're thinking about popping into one of those ultrasound shops. There's one near our house, and it's only $99 for a basic u/s and gender determination. Has anyone used one or know someone who has??

Thank you soo much!!! I am waiting for second beta results now. I hope its twins. :happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

Lady - I know tons of ladies who have used private ultrasound clinics like that and they all seem very happy with it. Otherwise, is there any chance you could just schedule your anatomy scan a little earlier? Maybe say you're traveling for the holidays ;)

Bright - FXed for another great beta! But with a first one so strong, I'm sure you can't be too worried :) 

AFM - Had our anatomy scan today. Was anyone else ever told about the still birth risks with IVF in the last month of pregnancy? This doctor was a bit blunt about it, which I completely respect, but it caught me so far off guard. I mean the chances are still very low, but I just didn't like to hear "doubled"
But as far as today went, things are great. Her measurements (and they confirmed she is a girl) were "exemplary" and it looks like she'll have a big head just like her big sister did lol. And all my blood flow and everything was great, so all in all they were optimistic that the low PAPP-A issues may be resolving themselves.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies today's Beta is 3,263.:wohoo:


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez - awesome numbers!

krissy - I was not told about those stats. But my dr did tell us at the delivery the stillborn rates go up significantly as you go further past 41 weeks. My mom was nervous about the c section and asked how long it would take if I waited for labor naturally. Something I was not interested in because stats or no stats I was already nervous to be past my due date.

booger - parenthood is surreal sometimes. Most days I just do what I have to do to keep him happy & alive...but there are those great moments when he is sleeping or awake & satisfied...I am not exhausted...and I look at him & can't believe my life...I can't believe his life. I can't believe what I went through to make him & I can't believe I grew him. I think when we do our next FET I will be so nervous for that pregnancy...like I am tempting fate. This pregnancy I felt amazing as far as nerves go. I was nervous sometimes but for the most part I just felt it was right & meant to be & would all work out.

I had my postpartum today. My dr says I look great, my incision looks great, my baby looks great. I am cleared to have sex & exercise. I plan to move our unused exercise bike in the living room & ride while Derek sleeps. I want to lose all my fertility treatment weight gain. Only about 25 lbs. I don't plan to diet or anything...just try to get in shape. She also mentioned she advises we wait a year to get pregnant. But I have no intention on using birth control. What will be will be. I do hope to call my RE in the spring to discuss everything. We expect a good tax refund & my husband's bonus. So all IVF debt will be gone. We can set aside the FET money. I really want a spring baby, so I am hoping my RE will let us do a summer transfer. 9 months seems to be enough time to me. But I need to research more the risks involved.

Hope everyone is doing well. My husband has a 3 day weekend coming up...not sure the plan, but will be nice to have him home for more than a day at a time.


----------



## LadySosa

Wow Brighteyez- that is great! It's gotta be twins! How exciting!

Krissy- I haven't heard that yet. Sort of discouraging, but docs always have to give you the worst case scenario. I think even if the chances are double, they are probably still very low.

We have an appointment this evening at the retail ultrasound clinic! I'm so excited!! By 7pm tonight I'll know the gender!! Eeeeee


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Lady - We sure hope so!!


----------



## KrissyB

Eep!! So exciting lady!! Do you have any inkling (or preference) on what the gender will be?


----------



## LadySosa

ITS A GIRL!!!!! We had our scan last night and it was so cool to see her moving around! The technician said it is definitely a girl. She was hiding behind the placenta so it was hard to get a good profile picture of her, but she could at least see the 3 lines indicating it's a girl. :) We are so over the moon!! I'm having a hard time focusing on work today!


----------



## KrissyB

CONGRATS LADY!! :happydance::pink::happydance: 
Are you going to wait until Christmas to tell your family?


----------



## LadySosa

Haha no. I am so bad at keeping secrets. I told everyone right away, including our official Facebook post! We also ordered Christmas cards and put the u/s pic on the card. :)


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Lady and Krissy!!! Two more girls! How exciting!

Brighteyez - Congrats on your two great betas! Those numbers sound pretty promising to me. 

Sars and Beagle - I can't believe your little boys are already 6 weeks! It's weird how time really does seem to fly when you're looking back. When you're in the thick of it, it doesn't seem like it's flying but it really is.

Beagle - Congrats on being cleared to start exercising. My plan is start walking now that it's finally warmed up outside. I have heard to wait a year to get pregnant again, too. I think it's to let your body completely recover but lots of ladies don't follow that rule. 

Sars - How did your 6-week checkup go?

Terri - That's great you have your shopping done. I haven't done any! Haha - I think all my nieces and nephews are getting cash this year. How is your marathon/half-marathon training going? I can't remember which one you are doing first. 

Amy - Less than two weeks until transfer now!

Hi to everyone else!

Just logging in to see what's going on and to say hello. Things are going well here. Little Piper is two weeks old today. :cloud9: I'm feeling pretty good. I can fit into my regular clothes for the most part, so it's nice to feel normal again. We've been working on getting the house decorated for Christmas. I think we'll finally get it all up in time to take it all down. :haha:


----------



## Amy1976

Hi Everyone!!

Booger - You and I have similar labor stories in regards to the labor length and the swelling. That must be what causes the severe swelling... loooong labors lol. It was SOOOO bad so I know exactly what you are talking about. I don't think that happens in normal labors as nobody else I know really complained about that. I had to leave the hospital in my socks because my feet didn't fit into the shoes I wore to the hospital LOL.

Terri - I'm just like you, I'm about 90% done with my Christmas shopping lol. I hate waiting until the last minute and I hate dealing with the crowds and the parking. So I do most online and then just pick up a few other things here and there.

Krissy - Congratulations on having a girl!! I'm so excited for you. I think your little girl will love having a little sister. I have 3 brothers and I would have killed for a sister, especially one close in age :)

Brighteyez - Congratulations on such a great beta. That is such great news. I can't wait until your scan.

Beaglemom - I'm glad everything is going good for you. I didn't know you were planning on getting pregnant again so soon (well less than a year from now). That is awesome though! I think they want you to wait because you had a c-section right? What other reason is there to wait? My friend got pregnant 4 months after giving birth and when she was 7 months pregnant the c-section scar tore and sent her into early labor. They told her that she didn't allow enough time for the incision to heal enough to carry another pregnancy.

LadySosa - Congratulations on having a girl!! That is such precious news. I'm so happy for you! I love little girls :)

AFM - My transfer is in two weeks, on Dec. 17th. I'm getting excited. I will be 7dp6dt on Christmas Eve so I will probably test then, which is a little scary since I don't want bad news, but I know I won't be able to wait any longer than that lol. 

I live about 15 minutes away from the San Bernardino shooting. Everyone is freaking out and it's all over the news constantly here. The whole situation is so sad. What is the world coming to? It's so scary. Now there saying that it's possible there is an active ISIS cell in this area and to stay away from shopping malls and movie theatres etc... of course it's the busy time of the year.

Also my puppy is sick again. Well she's sick but she's not. She's acting just fine. But she went to get her teeth cleaned a few weeks ago and they always run blood tests before putting her to sleep and her kidney values were severely elevated again. So they kept her all day on an IV to try and get them down, which they came down, but not to normal. So she asked me to come back in a week to retest. So I did and they were back up. Normal is between 5 - 29, Mya's was 135 (so REALLY high). My vet said she was baffled because these levels show advanced kidney failure, yet her urinalysis came back normal and they didn't see any kidney damage in the ultrasound they did the last time she was sick, and of course with that degree of kidney failure, she would definitely be acting sick (which she's not at all). So she said that they have done basically everything they could do at this clinic and that I needed to go to a specialist. So I make an appointment with an internal medicine vet. At first she was so nonchalant about it when I started telling her the sequence of events, then she started going through all the paperwork my vet sent over and then was like OMG, I need to retest her immediately. I was like um ya lady, that's why I'm here. So she did, and it's now up to 153. They repeat the urinalysis and ultrasound, again all normal. So now she's baffled. She says the test results are conflicting one another and that she wants to consult a different department. Meanwhile she did some more blood tests to rule out a hormonal or adrenal gland cause. So now I'm just waiting for those results. I'm so worried yet I have no idea what to think.


----------



## brighteyez73

Krissy - Thank you...they are great numbers and I am grateful for them. I worry because I know you can have excellent numbers but lose you baby when you think everything is going perfect. So I will probably be a little worried until I am holding my baby in my arms and he or she is healthy. I know it sounds crazy but I lost my son Kyle in December 2013 which will always be painful to me.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Booger - You and I have similar labor stories in regards to the labor length and the swelling. That must be what causes the severe swelling... loooong labors lol. It was SOOOO bad so I know exactly what you are talking about. I don't think that happens in normal labors as nobody else I know really complained about that. I had to leave the hospital in my socks because my feet didn't fit into the shoes I wore to the hospital LOL.
> 
> Terri - I'm just like you, I'm about 90% done with my Christmas shopping lol. I hate waiting until the last minute and I hate dealing with the crowds and the parking. So I do most online and then just pick up a few other things here and there.
> 
> Krissy - Congratulations on having a girl!! I'm so excited for you. I think your little girl will love having a little sister. I have 3 brothers and I would have killed for a sister, especially one close in age :)
> 
> Brighteyez - Congratulations on such a great beta. That is such great news. I can't wait until your scan.
> 
> Beaglemom - I'm glad everything is going good for you. I didn't know you were planning on getting pregnant again so soon (well less than a year from now). That is awesome though! I think they want you to wait because you had a c-section right? What other reason is there to wait? My friend got pregnant 4 months after giving birth and when she was 7 months pregnant the c-section scar tore and sent her into early labor. They told her that she didn't allow enough time for the incision to heal enough to carry another pregnancy.
> 
> LadySosa - Congratulations on having a girl!! That is such precious news. I'm so happy for you! I love little girls :)
> 
> AFM - My transfer is in two weeks, on Dec. 17th. I'm getting excited. I will be 7dp6dt on Christmas Eve so I will probably test then, which is a little scary since I don't want bad news, but I know I won't be able to wait any longer than that lol.
> 
> I live about 15 minutes away from the San Bernardino shooting. Everyone is freaking out and it's all over the news constantly here. The whole situation is so sad. What is the world coming to? It's so scary. Now there saying that it's possible there is an active ISIS cell in this area and to stay away from shopping malls and movie theatres etc... of course it's the busy time of the year.
> 
> Also my puppy is sick again. Well she's sick but she's not. She's acting just fine. But she went to get her teeth cleaned a few weeks ago and they always run blood tests before putting her to sleep and her kidney values were severely elevated again. So they kept her all day on an IV to try and get them down, which they came down, but not to normal. So she asked me to come back in a week to retest. So I did and they were back up. Normal is between 5 - 29, Mya's was 135 (so REALLY high). My vet said she was baffled because these levels show advanced kidney failure, yet her urinalysis came back normal and they didn't see any kidney damage in the ultrasound they did the last time she was sick, and of course with that degree of kidney failure, she would definitely be acting sick (which she's not at all). So she said that they have done basically everything they could do at this clinic and that I needed to go to a specialist. So I make an appointment with an internal medicine vet. At first she was so nonchalant about it when I started telling her the sequence of events, then she started going through all the paperwork my vet sent over and then was like OMG, I need to retest her immediately. I was like um ya lady, that's why I'm here. So she did, and it's now up to 153. They repeat the urinalysis and ultrasound, again all normal. So now she's baffled. She says the test results are conflicting one another and that she wants to consult a different department. Meanwhile she did some more blood tests to rule out a hormonal or adrenal gland cause. So now I'm just waiting for those results. I'm so worried yet I have no idea what to think.


Amy - Thank you!! I am so excited as well, I am scheduled for Monday at 1:30pm. Which can't come fast enough, I just want to see my baby or babies and make sure they are doing ok.

Lady - Congrats on the baby girl, thats exciting. Do you plan on doing something special to announce the little princess?


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - good luck on the transfer. I am sorry you are so close to the ciaos. But in reality no one is really safe anywhere. I hope they are wrong about the Isis group.

Booger - glad you are doing well. There will be no gifts coming from our house this year. All gift cards or cash. I think people would understand with the new baby & all.

Lady - congrats on a girl. So exciting!

I have asked some other TTC folks & there are several answers from their dr on when to try again. And they are c sections as well. I just need to research. I doubt I could be lucky enough to get a natural pregnancy...but you never know. We have one embryo left & I want to transfer within a year. I would like a spring or summer baby. So even if I had to wait a year, I could still have a summer baby. I just want to do it sooner rather than later. I just need to research it more.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello &#128075; ladies! Hope &#128591; everyone is doing well! We had tge scan yesterday and look at whats going on.
 



Attached Files:







20151207_135454-1-1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## terripeachy

Are those twins?


----------



## brighteyez73

terripeachy said:


> Are those twins?

Yes twins it is!!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh cool! With such high betas, I'm not surprised. That is amazing news. Congrats!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats brighteyez!!!! :happydance: That explains those high betas! You guys must be so excited :D


----------



## Amy1976

OMG Brighteyez!! Congratulations!! That is awesome news! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Brighteyez! Oh, wow! Twins! Congratulations. I know you said you hoped it was twins and it looks like you got your wish.

Amy - How is Mya doing? Did they ever figure out what was going on with her? Based on what you were describing, I wonder if it was either Addison's disease or Cushing's disease? Our old dog had Addison's and if that's the case, try not to stress too much about it - we controlled it very well. He was diagnosed when he was 4 years old and live to almost 14 years old - and he was a St. Bernard mix so that's pretty old for a big guy. I can try to answer any questions you have if it ends up being Addison's.

Beagle - Luckily, my nieces and nephews are all old enough now that they won't mind cash or a gift card. And I know everyone completely understands - it's nice to have so many gift card options nowadays. As far as getting pregnant again, I plan to wait until after Piper's first birthday to transfer again. In fact, when I go in for my 6 week checkup with my OB/GYN, I plan on asking for an IUD. I don't want to accidentally get pregnant and I also don't want to have to worry about remembering to take a birth control pills everyday. Seems crazy, I know, but that's our plan.

How is everyone else doing? I hope you're all doing well.

As for us here in MT, I have a cold. Yuck. First one in about a year so I really can't complain. I think we are safely past the point where I have to worry about Piper getting it, thankfully. It just sucks to be all congested. Oh well. 

And I am never taking my baby out in public again :haha: My Mom and I went to the grocery store for the first time on Sunday. Piper got all pissed off in her carseat and was throwing a fit in the produce section. This weirdo lady runs over and was like "I knew I heard a newborn crying. Is she hungry?" Then she proceeds to try and stick her finger in Piper's mouth. I yelled at her to get her hands off my baby! Seriously, who does that? I got Piper out of the carseat and she calmed down pretty quick. Then I put her back in there and put the carseat cover over her for the rest of the time we were in the store. Ugh. Gross. Plus, it just stressed me out. I mean, I know I can't keep germs away from her forever and I don't want to be one of those crazy, helicopter parents but I don't know what possessed the lady to think it's ok to stick her finger in some other persons newborns mouth. :devil:


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies!

Long time, no speak but I've been following along.

Amy - I hope all is OK with your puppy.

Krissy - Yaaaay. Congrats on another little girl! :) Love the pics of that cake and your LO. She's too adorable. Oh, and my RE never mentioned any risks about stillbirth. Sometimes I wonder what these doctors are thinking when they say things like that.

Lady - And yaaaaay to you, to! Congratulations! You must be SOO excited. :)

Brighteyez - Congratulations!!!

Sars/Beagle - I can't believe that you're both having your post-partum visits already. Time really does fly!!

Booger - I, too, had thought about getting an IUD. As you said, I know it seems crazy after everything we've all been through but I'm definitely a worrier and am not yet ready for another child. But in the end, I might just keep track of my cycles and just try to be safe - only because I don't feel like dealing with another procedure right now. :) I would prefer it if they were 3 years apart but again, I would be happy even if I only have Addie. Ummm - and I can't believe that crazy lady in the store! What the hell are people thinking? You should have put your finger in HER mouth and said "Do you think that's acceptable?"

Terri - Hey there lady. Miss you.

Not much to report here. Addie just turned 4 months old (what!!!) and has her first cold, the poor thing. Adjusting to life as a working mom - it's tough to be organized but working from home a few days definitely helps. Things have been great though - can't complain. We're loving this little girl! :)


----------



## Amy1976

Booger - Those were the results I was waiting for the other day and they came back negative. Now she's sending me to get a GFR test done? I guess it's the only test that can definitively diagnose kidney failure if all the normal diagnostic tests are contradicting themselves. She actually said she doesn't think it's her kidney but has to definitively rule it out before moving on. She said the only thing left is her brain. Like something is blocking her receptors that tell her when she's thirsty so she's not drinking enough water. Like a tumor I guess? Then she said, she's not acting like a dog with brain function abnormalities though, so I don't know. She contradicts herself with what she says LOL. 

That is crazy about the lady in the grocery store. I can't believe a stranger should attempt to stick her finger in your baby's mouth. What did she say when you yelled at her? I hope she felt like an ass.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy - hope you get an answer soon on your pup. I know it sucks especially when you don't know what's going on.

booger - I have only had one bad experience when a lady reached in & touched Derek's face. I was too stunned to really say anything. People are so weird. I would never do that...never touch another person's child especially a stranger. Glad you lashed out at her.

I have some cold symptoms as well...lots of coughing...sore throat...& congestion. Hoping I don't get Derek sick. I try to use sanitizer & cough away from him. I don't know if I updated you guys but he weighed 12 lbs 5 oz at his month check up. He is pretty much too big for his 0-3 clothes. I am going to try to go through them today & organize my next size of clothes. I am so glad I stocked up on all sizes...I would hate to have to be out there buying clothes right now. I would probably just order them online. I am all about the online stuff these days. It can be so hard to go out alone. I have to make sure he is changed & fed & I am all set. Sometimes by the time I am ready he wants to eat again. He eats so much. My dr didn't say anything bad about his weight. He is so chubby. A little round belly, cheeks, & rolls on his limbs. But I think he will grow in to all that. I also put down my deposit on day care. So crazy to think if I did vaginal I would already be back at work if I couldn't afford to stay out the 3 months. He is just starting to realize the world & it is so fun. He sticks out his tongue & for the most past knows he is doing it. We stick ours out & you can see him trying to remember how to stick his out. I try to smile close to his face & working on seeing if he will open his mouth when I do. He also clicks his tongue but I don't know if he knows he is doing it. The first month was nice but I am really loving the new phase & look forward to more advances. Oh & he has been cranky a lot (mainly always hungry)...not too bad...but he is also hard to put down to bed. We basically have to let him fall asleep in his swing. Well last night was the same. My husband got him in bed around 10. He usually wakes up every 2 hours like clockwork...feed & change. I woke up at 2 am & he was still asleep!!! But of course I couldn't fall back asleep. I watched some tv & ended up waking him at 4:30 because my breasts were full & painful. Also I didn't want to fall asleep & then he wake me up & I be groggy. So basically I have no doubt he would have slept until at least 5:30 when my husband gets up. We will see if he keeps up the longer stretches.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Congrats on the baby girl lady!!!

Brighteyez how amazing twins!!! So excited for you!!!

Amy sorry to hear about the pup. I absolutely love dogs but am never home...it would be chaos with 2 kids under 2 and a dog. maybe one day. I am so sorry yopu have to deal with the stress of living near a terrorist attack. I work for a firm that was devastated by 9/11 so the fear is always close to the surface. it's a terrible thing to live in fear and to see how people have no regard for human life. I pray that devastation stops.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello how is everyone? Ok ladies heres a surprise &#127873;. I have been bleeding since from yesterday due ti a Sub-chronic hemorrhage. Which prompted a visit to the office &#127970; and guess what they say?


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry ladies that it didn't attach. Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







20151212_073606-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 24


----------



## kfs1

Triplets??


----------



## LadySosa

TRIPLETS??? Holy moly!!! How are you feeling about that?

Amy - 4 more days!! Counting down for you lady. I hope your pup gets better fast and its nothing serious.

We had our family Christmas party last night. Hosted 15 people - my aunts, uncles, cousins, parents, sister, etc. plus 2 more doggies and 2 kids. It was a fun time as usual, but A LOT of work! Our (DH and me) feet and backs were aching by the time everyone left. Clean up wasn't too bad, except that our power went out from a wind storm right after everyone left. So we cleaned by candlelight! :) I'm glad that is over though, one less thing to stress about. Now we just have a few more nephews to Christmas shop for, then we fly to Guatemala on Saturday. I'm excited! Meanwhile this weekend I'm 18 weeks along and my bump is starting to show. I felt something weird last week, which I THINK was my baby girl kicking! It was this funny flutter feeling. But I haven't felt anything since. I'm excited to feel her in their.

Ok, I wanted to run something by you guys, since I'm not a parent (yet). So my cousin is really weird, and his wife is equally as weird - like just don't know any social graces and always say/do things that make you scratch your head. Last night before they left she said, "Oh, I need to change Kimmy before we go!" So she plops the baby down in the middle of our living room on our couch, and starts changing her diaper right there on our couch! With no mat! I was HORRIFIED! Granted, it was just pee, but still! I almost said something like, "can you do that in the bathroom?" But I just bit my tongue. Then they ask for a plastic bag and tied it up and then handed it to me, and said, "can you throw this away?" Again, I was horrified. So I asked if he could take it outside to the garbage can (I claimed it was because the inside one was full). Am I being reasonable in being horrified? Or is that fairly normal? I don't want to be all judgy, but I want to have an idea of baby etiquette in a social setting! What do you mamas think??


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySosa said:


> TRIPLETS??? Holy moly!!! How are you feeling about that?
> 
> Amy - 4 more days!! Counting down for you lady. I hope your pup gets better fast and its nothing serious.
> 
> We had our family Christmas party last night. Hosted 15 people - my aunts, uncles, cousins, parents, sister, etc. plus 2 more doggies and 2 kids. It was a fun time as usual, but A LOT of work! Our (DH and me) feet and backs were aching by the time everyone left. Clean up wasn't too bad, except that our power went out from a wind storm right after everyone left. So we cleaned by candlelight! :) I'm glad that is over though, one less thing to stress about. Now we just have a few more nephews to Christmas shop for, then we fly to Guatemala on Saturday. I'm excited! Meanwhile this weekend I'm 18 weeks along and my bump is starting to show. I felt something weird last week, which I THINK was my baby girl kicking! It was this funny flutter feeling. But I haven't felt anything since. I'm excited to feel her in their.
> 
> Ok, I wanted to run something by you guys, since I'm not a parent (yet). So my cousin is really weird, and his wife is equally as weird - like just don't know any social graces and always say/do things that make you scratch your head. Last night before they left she said, "Oh, I need to change Kimmy before we go!" So she plops the baby down in the middle of our living room on our couch, and starts changing her diaper right there on our couch! With no mat! I was HORRIFIED! Granted, it was just pee, but still! I almost said something like, "can you do that in the bathroom?" But I just bit my tongue. Then they ask for a plastic bag and tied it up and then handed it to me, and said, "can you throw this away?" Again, I was horrified. So I asked if he could take it outside to the garbage can (I claimed it was because the inside one was full). Am I being reasonable in being horrified? Or is that fairly normal? I don't want to be all judgy, but I want to have an idea of baby etiquette in a social setting! What do you mamas think??

Hello Lady and thank you, I am very shock and excited at the same time.


----------



## brighteyez73

kfs1 said:


> Triplets??

KFS1 - Yes triplets :shock:


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats brighteyez!

Lady-As a non-parent and civilized human, your cousins are nasty, and I would've said something. First, don't change your baby on my couch, and NO, I'm not throwing away your baby's disgusting diaper.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

Brighteyez congrats. That is wild! 

Lady I was just at a friends yesterday. First change was pee and my husband used the mat and changed on the floor. The next was poo and I told him to do it in the bathroom. We carry small bags similar to dog poop bags made for diapers. We used that but I asked my friend if it was okay to throw in her trash or if we should take it with us. Hope that helps. And also just because only pee doesn't mean they won't pee or poop in the middle of a change.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Brighteyez holy smokes girl! Congrats you are 3x blessed!

Lady that is weird. We change the kids in our house on a mat no matter what. In other people's homes I go to an unoccupied room or bathroom always. I've never seen that before.

How are all you ladies doing?

I have a scary/funny story to share. We had the kids Christmas party at our club yesterday afternoon. I put the baby in the car to leave and put the diaper bag on the floor below her seat. I shut the door and the door locked with my keys inside. My heart sank into my stomach. She started to cry and scream as we called AAA. They were there in 15min but I couldn't bear to hear her scream like that. It was so stressful but she was ok. We go home and dh pours a beer into a pint glass and drops the bottle. Glass and beer go everywhere and I rush over to help him clean it up. I turn around and Jack has his sippy cup turned over and he's shaking it pouring milk all over his pj's. We just got our Christmas tree on Sat and was supposed to do the lights last night but decided to postpone let me electrocute ourselves or torch the house. We were losing at life last night clearly. 

Away from that comedy of errors I am gearing up for Jack's 2nd bday party and am doing all the cooking. How did he get to be 2!!!! He's still my baby and so attached to me emotionally I know I will cry at his party. Emma loves watching him play and be silly, she cracks up all the time. Life is good and crazy and I am wishing all of you Happy Holidays. Miss you ladies. I hope all of you new mama's are enjoying every moment.


----------



## Amy1976

Brighteyez - OMG TRIPLETS!! That is just crazy. So one of your eggs split and you'll have a set of identical twins. I think the odds of that happening are really, really small. How exciting though. And scary lol. 


Only 3 more sleeps for me!! So excited!


----------



## SAKS

@Brighteyes: Lord have mercy!!! I never respond in writing, but this is epic!!! Wow!!! How does your family feel...? God is good all the time! You have been greatly rewarded! WOWWW!


----------



## KrissyB

TRIPLETS?! Wow!!! How do you all feel about that? Talk about getting a whole family in a single shot! Congratulations!


----------



## booger76

Amy - good luck tomorrow!! I will be thinking of you and sending good vibes your way for a smooth and easy transfer. &#55357;&#56845;

Brighteyez - triplets! That's insane. Wow.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-Hope everything goes well for you today. Are you transferring one or two this time around?


----------



## Amy1976

Thanks guys!! I am back home and everything went smoothly this morning. We thawed our last two embryos (one boy and one girl). Both survived the thaw and both were transferred. So I am currently PUPO!! YAY!!


----------



## terripeachy

:wohoo: Yay Amy!! Can't wait to hear about your Christmas BFP!! I'll be checking in from New Mexico.


----------



## beaglemom

That's awesome Amy! Good luck!

Terri - have fun on vacation.

Brighteyez - hoping you & babies are staying healthy & strong.

Nothing new here.


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Amy! Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## LadySosa

Yay! Congrats Amy!! This has to be it- can't wait for your Christmas BFP :)


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - Congrats on PUPO!!! :dust: FXed for you! When is your beta/will you start testing?


----------



## Amy1976

I will probably start testing at 7dpt which is Christmas Eve. My actual beta isn't until the 29th.


----------



## brighteyez73

beaglemom said:


> That's awesome Amy! Good luck!
> 
> Terri - have fun on vacation.
> 
> Brighteyez - hoping you & babies are staying healthy & strong.
> 
> Nothing new here.

Thank you beaglemom we are doing ok a little spotting here and there but ok. Just so tired all time and hungry!!!:haha: How are you doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy - congrats on being PASP!!! Can't wait to hear about the BFP next week :happydance:


----------



## booger76

:xmas3:Hi ladies! 

Just a quick login to say Hello and Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all of you.

I'll be popping in to see Amy's BFP tomorrow or Christmas Day. I am so hoping you get your Christmas miracle this year!

I hope you are all doing well and have a wonderful holiday. :xmas9:

Lady - I hope you are soaking up some nice weather in Guatemala. 

We should have a white Christmas here (which I am happy about - makes it seem more like Christmas when there is snow on the ground - at least in Montana). :xmas7:


----------



## terripeachy

Merry Christmas everyone!! I'm off to New Mexico later tonight, but will be checking in on you.

I would love to see some babies in Christmas outfits.....I've got nothing else going on. :haha:


----------



## Amy1976

Good morning everyone!!!

Soooooo....

I tested this morning and it was positive BUT.... it is SOOO light. It took like 1.5 - 2 minutes to even show up and the pictures below are after it dried so it's even a little darker there even though it's still SO light. I know I should be happy, it's Christmas Eve, I got a BFP, but I'm not enjoying it at all. This SO reminds me of how my chemical started. It's exactly the same. Extremely faint at 7dpt and then it just never got darker. So I can't stop worrying. *Sigh* Why can't anything about this process be simple? I know I should be happy, I keep telling myself it could have been negative. A faint positive is better than a negative any day. I am just praying it gets darker tomorrow so I can put my fragile little mind at ease!!

Anyways, I really hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!! We are having everyone over here tonight so that should be fun. Tamales, guacamole, Christmas presents :xmas9: 

I'll check back in tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 26









image2.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## kfs1

Awww Amy. I wish this process was simpler, too. I know it's hard but try to stay positive and just keep on praying! I'll be praying and thinking about you for sure!!! Chin up girl.

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Headed to my cousins in a bit. Tomorrow, we'll spend the morning here, the afternoon at my sister's, and the evening at my DHs Aunt's. We'll have Xmas with the rest of my DHs family on the 27th. Phew. Exhausted just thinking about it but I'm so excited for Adeline's first Christmas. Love you girls.


----------



## terripeachy

Amy-awww. I want to be excited too but it's nerve wracking. I'll just hope that tomorrow will be darker and you can have a wonderful Christmas. Sometimes TTC and the holidays just don't mix. I'll do a happy dance for you for your test being positive. :happydance: love ya. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## booger76

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Amy - Keep your chin up. I know you're worried after everything you've been through but it's still positive. I am so hoping that your next test is darker. I am keeping you in my thoughts!

kfs - Your Christmas does sound exhausting but how awesome you have so many people to celebrate Christmas with. And it will be so much fun with Adeline! Merry Christmas to you!

I am so weepy today! Who knew what a having a kid could do to make your heart just burst with emotion. We keep getting all these packages for little Piper and it just amazes me how generous and thoughtful people are. 

And I'm sure a lot of my weepiness has to do with the fact that my Mom is leaving on Monday. I thought for sure I'd be ready to see her go but I'm not. Well, a part of me is because I know that DH and I need to get into our own groove but it's going to tear me up to watch her leave for the airport. Little Piper just loves her already and who knows when we will see her again. I'm going to be very lonely when DH goes back to work and it's just me in the house.


----------



## booger76

Terri - We must have cross-posted. Enjoy your trip to New Mexico. Eat some tamales and biscochitos for me. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## booger76

deleted


----------



## Amy1976

Merry Christmas!!!

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day filled with love and joy!!

So after I posted yesterday, I managed to talk myself off the anxiety ledge lol. I took a digital test and it was also positive. So I just told myself, you're only 7dp5dt, you just got a positive digital test. That's pretty great, be happy. So that helped. My test this morning was only just a teeny tiny bit darker but I'm not gonna let it worry me, right now I'm pregnant :)

Thank you guys for all your support. I really love all of you!!


----------



## booger76

Amy - Oh, that's so great about the tests! I really think this is it. Enjoy it for now and enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## LadySosa

Merry Christmas everyone!! Just checking in from Guatemala! Last night we went to mass at 7 then to dinner at DH's aunt's house (ate at 10:30- ugh!) then off to his brother-in-law's parent's house for more socializing. At midnight it was a big deal, there are fireworks and a champagne toast. We were able to head out around 1am. Oy! Then this morning all the nieces and nephews came over for breakfast and presents. All my in-laws gave me adorable little girl outfits (and I was also feeling a little weepie haha). Now we are getting ready for lunch at DH's other aunt's house, then we have dinner at his dad's side of the family. This place is exhausting for an introvert like myself! Constant socializing! We'll head home Sunday and I wish I had another day to myself to rest, but it's back to work Monday. 

Amy- that is great news about your positive test! Try not to stress too much, I'm glad you're keeping your mind in the positive! I know it's hard not to think of all the outcomes after all you've been thru.

Booger- Piper is such a cutie! What a fun time for her first Christmas. Sorry your mom is heading home. Hopefully you all will get to see her again soon!

Terri- have fun in New Mexico! Remind me- are u visiting your sister? What's the weather like there??


----------



## beaglemom

Just lounging around the house for us today & eating. I love it. Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays.

Booger - sorry mom is leaving. New babies make you emotional because of real emotion & hormones. I know I was so upset when my husband went back to work. Next baby he is def taking a longer leave. He just couldn't with the new promotion. Today is one month until I start work. Some days at home are so exhausting I wonder if I will enjoy being back at work. But then I think of him in daycare & think how guilty I feel. I only breastfeed at night now to prepare for daycare. I feel guilty about that too. It is just tough all around. We went to see Star Wars & he was with a babysitter for the first time. He did really well but I worry I do not make more of an effort at a schedule & daycare will be a hard adjustment. I just keep thinking after taxes I will be mostly debt free besides my mortgage. And then my 2017 I hope to be pregnant again & home. I just keep thinking I had to go in to debt to create him & I have to just work hard to make a better situation for our family.

Amy - digitals are way less sensitive that the sticks so awesome you got a positive! I am sure you are just starting out slow & things will pick up quickly. When is the beta?

I am going to try to edit this post on my phone to add some pics...sorry some are sideways.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151213_162154.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 11









20151225_100954.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 12









20151218_083311.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11









20151222_182406.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sars930

Oh Amy I was so thrilled for you when I logged on Xmas night and saw your wonderful news! I'll be praying for you. Hope you're able to enjoy this despite your understandable worry. 
Sorry I've been MIA. Life's been nutty the last few weeks with lots of travel and holiday prep. I'll try to catch up later today. Wishing you all a very Merry Xmas/ happy holidays and a joyous 2016.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the pictures. You make beautiful babies. 

Booger-sorry you're feeling so sad. From moms around me, most of them become weepy all the time, so take it in stride and get used to it! Hee hee. 

LadySosa-your vacation sounds fun but definitely exhausting. Dinner at 10:30? Oy is right! It snowed yesterday in NM and our flight was delayed. My sister kept trying to get us to go eat before our flight but I told her I just wanted to get to the airport. Luckily we did because the highway was shut down soon after we got on the plane. Yes, I went to see my sister and her kids. My family congregated in NM because it's easier with gifts and such. We had a nice time. 

Amy-I knew your test was early I just couldn't remember how early, so this is it!! I just know it. 

Almost back to the grind. Ugh. Hee hee.


----------



## LadySosa

Amy- your beta is today right? Thinking of you!!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! 

Just checking in to see if Amy had her beta test yet. I sure hope everything is going well.


----------



## booger76

Oh, and LadySosa, you're halfway done!! How exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Amy, check in when you can! :hugs:


----------



## JCM

Hi!!! I'm anxiously awaiting to hear from Amy! 

Christmas was good. Drama with stepkids and the ex wife plus the inlaws. Same old crap different day. Speaking of crap! Wow! Watch out for the most disgusting poop you've ever seen or smelt during the teething process. She has two teeth on the bottom and one coming in on the top. It's so cute but totally gross when she poops. Yuck! 
I took the cutest picture of her on Christmas Eve for you Terri. I need to attach it from my phone though. 

Hope everyone is well!! Booger, you will be ok! I'm home all day alone and I'm still alive and so is my baby. If I can make it, you definitely can!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! I'm SO out of the loop, and finally got a breather today, so I came to get caught up (as much as I can, at least!). I've missed SO much, but I went back a bunch to read updates. Congrats on the new babies and the BFPs since the last time I checked in! I didn't realize just how much I miss you girls until I got back on today! I desperately need to update that front page, so if you guys don't mind, take a look and let me know updates. Also, if there's anyone on there we haven't heard from in a while, or anyone new that I'm missing, let me know. I'm so excited to be back!

My only excuse for not checking in sooner is just time. When I was on leave, I felt like I was going non-stop. I have a WHOLE new respect for the women who have a newborn AND a toddler at the same time (babywhisperer!). I started back to work on Nov 30th and got back just in time for quarter-end, so I've been slammed since day 1 back in the office. Welcome back, Erin! LOL. However, I closed all my contracts last week, so I'm totally dead this week! 

Going back to work was interesting... It felt super weird handing Owen off to someone else after 16 weeks of him and me. It made me feel a little guilty because I'm choosing to work. He didn't handle the first day well. Cried a LOT. It was heartbreaking, and I cried too. But by day 3, my Owen was flashing his charming smile at every teacher in there! He adjusted SO well, he's truly such a good-natured baby. When I drop him off, he smiles at the receptionist, anyone we pass in the hallway, and then his teachers. Literally, everyone, every day. He seems to be super happy and thriving there, so that's what relaxed me about the whole thing and gave me peace of mind. And I'm not gonna lie... It also feels really good to be back to work. I didn't realize how much I love my job and coworkers until I got back, even with as busy as I've been.

Owen is 4.5 months now, and has turned into a phenomenal sleeper. I can't recall exact timing, but he started giving us longer stretches of sleep at night a couple months back, and at some point, he was only waking for one night feed. Then about a month ago, he suddenly, out of nowhere, just stopped needing night feeds at all. We put him to bed around 7:30, and he didn't wake until 6:30 (freaked me out the first night he did that). And it's been super smooth since then. We can usually get him down between 7:30-8:30, and his average wakeup time is around 6:30-7:00am. On the rare occasion we don't get him down until 9pm (like on xmas when we were spending time w/ family), he'll sleep until 8am. He's averaging about 11 hrs/ night. We still have occasional nights where he'll wake up for a pacifier in the middle of the night, and he's still too little to grab it himself, but it's not every night, and it only takes a second to go in and give it to him.

So glad to be back, girls! Amy, I am anxiously awaiting your beta results!


----------



## Amy1976

I'm sooo sorry I left you girls hanging. I started getting a sore throat Monday night which turned into me being SOOO sick yesterday and today. I just feel so bad, I've hardly gotten off the couch and have been sleeping most of the day.

I still made it to my beta yesterday though which ended up being 345 :happydance: So needless to say I'm extremely happy about that. I don't go back for my next beta until Tuesday. For some reason my clinic makes us wait a week between betas. So another week of worrying :dohh:

I will catch up with everyone when I'm feeling a little better. I just wanted to check in real quick. I'll also have to tell you my pregnancy test fiasco. The new Frer's are garbage. I feel like I need to warn other testers lol. You can not use them to watch progression like you could the old ones. They are not reliable and the dye drastically varies from box to box. Almost cost me my sanity lol.

I hope everyone has a great New Year's Eve!! I'll be home on my couch lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Amy congrats! Sorry about the frer. Wonder what the deal is there. The soar throat could be from the pregnancy. And also sorry a whole week before your next beta! How dare they drive people crazy like that! What an awesome way to bring in the new year though!


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, congrats!! I'm so glad the beta turned out good! :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Amy!!!!! Great news. 

Happy new year everyone! xoxo


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Amy!! :wohoo:
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Amy!!! :happydance::happydance: Hope the week flies by for you, that is a brutal wait.


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Amy!!!!!! I was starting to get worried there since we hadn't heard from you. But that is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you. Tuesday is a long time to wait for your next beta. Ugh! Sorry you're feeling cruddy. At least it will take your mind off waiting...

Erin- so great to hear from you! Owen sounds like a little angel.

Afm, yes I am halfway there! We haven't even started on the nursery yet. We are having a contractor come out early next week to give an estimate on the popcorn ceiling removal, which is the first step. Then we want to paint of course, then we can order all the fun furniture! I think I'm going to paint it a really neutral color, maybe a soft white. The carpet is white, and I want white furniture. Hopefully it's not too much white! I'll have to get some fun curtains and lots of pink accents.

My official 20-week scan is on Monday. I'm so excited!!!! Hopefully she's still a girl! Haha.

We have a half day of work today and then no work tmro and I have Monday off. DH is headed to Arizona this weekend for the Buckeyes game, I refused to go! Haha. I am so glad I'm NOT going. I got enough flying in going to/from Guatemala.

Brighteyez and Krissy, how are you ladies doing?? Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## KrissyB

Doing well :) Definitely in the easy phase of the pregnancy which is nice. And feeling tons of baby movements nowadays, which is always my favorite part :cloud9:
And DH and I decided to be crazy and see if we could upgrade from our townhome to a single family home in the next few months. Most places around here are very turn key, so I'm not worried about having to do a ton of work upon move in, and we'll have movers to help with most of the heavy lifting. But all in all I figure it'll be easier to sell our place now with only half the kid-clutter and the interest rates are lower now than they would be in a few months to a year. So might as well give it a shot, and worse case scenario our town house will be super duper clean when the baby comes lol.


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Amy!!!! Feel better soon. 

Happy New Years, everyone. No midnight for me this year unless I'm up feeding Piper! I'll take it.


----------



## beaglemom

Erin - I was wondering how you & Owen were doing with daycare. I am glad it is working out well for you. I am wondering if I should take a couple of days the week before to leave Derek so we both get used to it. I think it is great you have realized that even though you love your son so much you also love your job & that is so healthy. I am not really in love with my job so much. So I think going back will be extra hard because I would just rather take care of my own baby rather than a couple of grown men who act like babies.

brighteyez - I keep thinking about you. I hope you & babies are healthy & strong.

Lady - don't stress too much on the nursery. I was super early on everything. But in the end I will tell you this...organize the clothes & diapers. That's all that really matters especially if you are using a bassinet. Get that done & everything else will just be a bonus. But I do know it feels so much better just having it all done.

Derek is doing well. We have an appointment on Wed for a check up & shots. So not looking forward to that. I read somewhere to try to nurse during...wonder if the dr will let me do that. He seems to have leveled off on his weight for now which is great for me. He is already in 3-6 clothes & wearing size 2 diapers. We use a 2 at night so he sleeps longer & a 1 during the day. I am really hoping to start getting in shape before I go to work...get the habits in place. But it is hard to get started. And honestly some days I just take my free moments to complete relax if I can. Being at home can be exhausting. It actually makes me think I am probably crazy for considering another pregnancy so soon.

On another note, I have decided to move back to breastfeeding. I eliminated day feedings & was only doing it at night. He got formula during the day. First it was similac & he had painful gas so I switched him to Parent's Choice Gentle. Much cheaper & now he seems much better. But I started thinking I had no physical issues breastfeeding & started feeling guilty for not doing it. So I just decided to go back. While I get my supply back up he is still on formula off & on or when after a feeding he still seems hungry. I don't want anyone to think I am against formula or think it is wrong for a woman not to nurse. It is a woman's choice or rather sometimes not her choice if she can't nurse. But for me I just started feeling like I had a great supply & a wonderful baby who will go from nursing to bottle no issue. So I just feel like I owe it to him to give him breast milk if I am able. That brings me to another topic...

For the ladies planning on getting a breast pump...I really hated my pump...I just didn't think it was the best. It was a First Years I got a really great deal on before I was pregnant. So the thought of using it at work made me cringe. I decided to take advantage of my free pump with insurance before my coverage ended on 12/31 (going on husband's plan). So the company sent me a list of covered pumps. I felt sure I would just get Medela. Everyone loves it. So I researched some on the list & ended on 2 options...Medela PNSA & Ameda purely yours. The rep sent me info on the 29th & needed my order the next day because she would be out for the holiday. So I spent the evening researching. My head almost exploded. I ended up completely ruling out Medela because they do not have a closed system. Meaning milk can get in the tubes & therefore need regular cleaning & replacing...a hassle I just didn't want to take on. I also just feel that since some of the Medela pumps do offer closed, it was ridiculous it wasn't offered on the popular model & one I assume most insurance companies provide. I think it is a way to get more money on replacement parts. I was reluctant on the Ameda...just wasn't sold. Then I found the Spectra S2. I wasn't sure about it...but saw a youtube review so I decided to go with it. Here are the down sides (just used it today). It does not come with a carry bag or cooler. Something you can easily buy yourself. It does not offer a battery option. It is not as tiny as most others. I am not sure how easy it is to buy more bottles, but I don't plan to use them for feeding. But I will say I actually like the bottles. They look like good quality though I haven't used them for feeding. Having said the negative, I will say I love this pump! I have only used it once. It has a 2 phase expression like Medela. They also say it mimics baby so much better than other brands. I felt it was very gentle. And oh my god...so QUIET! It just sounds like a light chirping. So much better than my other. And the cups are plastic...I thought for sure uncomfortable but they aren't. I am not sure how easy to get bigger ones but some reviewers said that if you are bigger the size could be an issue. So I am not fully back to supply...not even close. Derek fed probably an hour before on my right side. So after just 5 minutes I had 2 oz on the left side & then another 5 minutes 1 oz on the right. I could have gotten more from the left but the flow was slowing so I just stopped. To put that in perspective, when I was in full supply & exclusively breastfeeding, it would take 15 minutes to get 3 oz. Also this pump has the option to double pump. I barely feel it...it does feel natural. My other one my nipples could get stuck from the suction so I had to be gentle taking off the cup. No issue with this one. I just really like it. I will find a way to deal with it being bigger & no battery. Anyways...anyone looking to get a pump...if your insurance covers this one, I highly recommend & encourage you to research it. Of course ask me any questions if you want. Here is their website.

https://www.spectrababyusa.com/

Anyways...sorry for the extra long post. I am waiting for my husband to come home...half day today & then off next week. Sort of a last time together before I have to go back to work. We are headed to the outlets for new years deals. Sucks the weather just started turning cold today. Hopefully the rain will let up...we are drowning.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, Happy New Year to everyone! 

Lady, I love white nurseries and seriously considered that myself. They just look so clean and pure and pretty, and they're so nice and bright during the daytime. I bet it will be beautiful! So today is your 20-week scan, right? Will you find out the gender, or are you team yellow?? Can't wait to hear!

Krissy, good luck house hunting! That's exciting! DH and I are house hunting too, but we're very leisurely about it because our current house is really totally fine. But our next home will be the one we raise Owen in and the one we'll stay in all the way up to retirement, so we're really taking our time, and might even end up building. Btw, I'm glad you're in the easy phase of pregnancy now! What a relief, right?! :)

beagle, thanks! And ya know, you might be onto something.. it might not be a bad idea to start daycare a week prior to work so that you can sorta ease into it. I kinda wish I had done that so that I could've just started him for a half day since that first day was the hard one. It would've been easier knowing I was picking him up by noon or so. And he still would've adjusted just as quickly even with a couple of half days first, so by the time I started work, we would've been through the hardest part. I didn't think to do that. But thank goodness it only took a couple of days to adjust!

Amy, congrats again Hun!! I'm just so happy for you. I'll move you to the BFP section on the front page whenever you feel ready, so just let me know.

Brighteyez, how are you feeling?? 

How is everyone else doing? I got to spend more time reading some back posts, so I think I got all the updates I needed for the front page, but please let me know if not.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Can I still be hanging out and fabulous? I feel like I'm not a part of the group. :cry:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-Can I still be hanging out and fabulous? I feel like I'm not a part of the group. :cry:

Of course!! Sorry, Love... I was recalling an old note you sent me a while back telling me to just take you off. I should've checked first. Happy to put you back on!! <3 You'll always be part of the group. It would NOT be the same without you.


----------



## beaglemom

Terri I don't think it's possible for you to not be fabulous ;) It's also impossible for us to know think of you as part of the group.


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies! Terri of course u are a part of the group!! We would not be the same without you. 

Today was my 20 week scan and everything went well! It was so fun to see her tiny feet and fingers and toes! Erin, it's a girl, we found out a few weeks ago during an elective ultrasound. Today just confirmed it (thankfully!). We did end up getting the blood test (I think the Harmony test) since they said even w the PGS there is a slight chance of Down's syndrome that a blood test should rule out, so we just went ahead w it. Now that it all feels real we are moving forward w the nursery decorations and planning for daycare. We need to crunch the numbers and see how the costs will fit in our budget.

Amy- thinking of you sweetie! Can't wait for beta #2 tomorrow!! How are you feeling? Has your cold passed yet?


----------



## KrissyB

ER - Good luck house hunting! We love our place too, but we know it's a little small even just for the three of us, so it'd be nice to strike while the interest rates are still low.

Terri - You are absolutely part of the group no matter what!

Lady - Glad to hear the scan went well! And after all we've been through, I think it's well worth it just to be thorough with any testing.

AFM - Had my echocardiogram yesterday. It was perfect - her growth is fine, her heart is fine, and my blood placental blood flow is fine. It was the first appointment I think I've gone to this entire pregnancy where we had the scan and the doctor came in to tell us the results and said "Everything is perfectly normal" and then looked at us like "Why are you still here". There was no follow ups, no questions, no worries - just a clean bill of health. It was euphoric :cloud9:


----------



## ERosePW

Krissy, yay on the great appointment and clean bill of health!! I'm sure that's so refreshing! I'm so glad. :)

You're so right about the interest rates... from what i'm hearing, they're expected to rise really soon. I almost feel like we shouldn't be as casual about looking as we have been...

Lady, awesome on the great scan! I know you loved that. Now on to the fun stuff with the nursery! :)

Amy, are you hanging in there? I'm sure you're on pins and needles waiting for that next beta. I'm sure everything is great though! But just wanted to check on ya.

So I'm starting to get a little antsy... after my maternity leave, and then getting back into the work groove, and now that the holidays are over, all I can think about is when hubby and I can take Owen on a little mini trip. We're meeting my whole family (parents, siblings, nieces, and nephews) in Madeira Beach in July. It's about 3 hrs south of where I live in FL now. My parents are retired, so they pick random places, rent condos, and invite us all to come, haha. That should be a TON of fun. Owen will get to be around all of his cousins in one place, meeting a few of them for the first time. But July is too far away, so I'm thinking I might go up to see them in KY first in the spring. Hubby won't be able to make that trip though, so I'm not sure if I'll make the super long drive, or just fly. The babies fly free until they're 2 anyway...


----------



## beaglemom

Erin I don't know how owen is but I would not drive that far on my own. You would have to stop for diaper changes and feedings. It would add a lot to your drive. I personally would fly if you had to do a solo trip. 

I keep thinking of our first family vacation. So exciting. It will be labor day week. Two years ago for the same trip was my first commits cycle.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> Erin I don't know how owen is but I would not drive that far on my own. You would have to stop for diaper changes and feedings. It would add a lot to your drive. I personally would fly if you had to do a solo trip.
> 
> I keep thinking of our first family vacation. So exciting. It will be labor day week. Two years ago for the same trip was my first commits cycle.

Yep, it would def add a couple of hours to the trip, so it would be one of those things where I take my time getting there and not stress about being there by a certain time. I'd likely break the trip up over night as well. My sister has already done the drive w/ both her babies... the first was 6 months old a few yrs ago, and the second was just last month and she was 5 mths old. If I make the drive up there in April/May timeframe, Owen will be 8-9 mths old, so probably a little easier than if I were to make the trip right now. Now, she did have her DH w/ her, but that doesn't change how often she would've had to stop for diaper changes and feeding. It just made pumping gas and checking into a hotel easier. That said, what i dont know is whether or not Owen will hate a car ride... I've seen some babies who hate cars and scream for hours, and i've seen others who are pretty chill and then sleep for hours. I don't know what kind of baby he'll be by that age, so I'll make up my mind closer to time. If I fly, I'm lucky because I dont have to drag a car seat and Pack N Play with me.... my parents have had 6 other grandbabies, one of which was just born a couple months before Owen. They have an extra car seat and Pack N Play and high chair and everything I'd need.


----------



## Amy1976

I just got my second beta results back and they were 5,582 :yipee: That's a 41 hour doubling rate YAY!! My ultrasound is scheduled for next Wednesday. I'll be 6w4d.

Erin - It was so good to hear from you. I'm so glad you and baby Owen are doing well and that he adjusted so well to you going back to work. My update for the front page would be FET on 12/17/15 and BFP on 12/24/15 HPT (7dp5dt).

Beaglemom - The only thing I've heard for baby's getting shots is to give baby Motrin or baby Tylenol about 45 mins before the appointment. Not sure how well it works though. Thanks for all the info on the breast pumps. That is really good info to know.

LadySosa - Congratulations on your 20-week scan. I'm so happy for you. I can't believe you're half way there already. Now the fun decorating begins!!

KrissyB - Congratulations on your echocardiogram. I'm so glad everything looked great and that you and baby are doing good.

Terri - YOU are one of the best parts of this group! :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. I hope everyone had a great New Year.

AFM - Today is the first day I feel 100% back to normal. I was knocked on my ass for a whole week there. I tried really hard but after the first two days I gave in and took cold medicine. I was SOO congested I could not breathe. My nose was so congested yet it kept running, then I kept sneezing, the sneezing stopped and then I started coughing. UGH! I finally told DH, I can't take it, you're going to have to go get me something. I only took it a few times so I'm sure it will be ok.


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Wooohooo. Congratulations! Such a great beta. You must feel such relief. Glad to hear that you're feeling better.

Krissy/Lady - Congratulations on the great appointments. So nice to hear! :)

Erose - So good to hear from you. Love the new pic of Owen - such a cutie!

Beagle - Adeline has had 2 set of shots and both times, I gave her tylenol right when we got home and then right before bed and she seemed to be OK. She was definitely mushy and her cry was different (so heartbreaking) but it seemed to keep her fever down and helped her to sleep.

Terri - Of course you're still part of this group, girl!!!!!!!!!! We'd come and find you if you disappeared. :)

Not much to report here ladies. It was so nice having off for the holidays so I'm still adjusting to being back at work. Adeline has another cold but I guess that's just how it's going to be with her being in daycare during the winter, right? Other than that, just living life and trying to save for a house. We're in a rental still and it's just a little lake bungalow so we reaaallly need to watch our spending so we can buy within the next year or two. That said, we're going through yet another re-org where I work (just had one back in 2013) so I'm praying that I won't lose my job. I really hate working for a big corporation sometimes.

Here's a pic of Adeline from Christmas.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8465.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so flippin happy for you! Great beta! I hope it's smooth sailing from here on. xo

Lady I'm glad you're 20 week appt went well and all is going great. What a relief it is after that appt....it took most of my anxiety away from that point on.

krissy I'm happy the echo was normal. I loved feeling the baby move. it made me feel like everything was as it should be. Happy to hear you're feeling good.

I love seeing all the pics of the perfect babies on here. I hope it continues to be a blessed thread.

Afm life is good and busy. We had Jack's 2nd bday party which I cooked and baked for on the 19th and boom Christmas. I got 90% of my cards out on time, the others well, I just don't care. I've let it go and promise to be better next year. Jack is talking more and is obsessed with rockets, space, the moon and all the things he can't/shouldn't have his little hands on. Emma is great, she's laughing a lot and such a sweet baby. She stares at me and cranes her neck to see where I go. We fed her cereal this weekend and she loved it. I can't believe how fast it's going this time around. Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Totally her dad
 



Attached Files:







emma nye.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Amy!! That is wonderful news...I bet the wait was terrible especially considering you felt like you got hit by a truck. When is your next test/checkup? I can't remember whether you know the sex or not at this point. Anyway, I'm eager to hear about everything.

BabyW-Emma looks adorable. She looks very similar to Jack as well, and happy birthday to him.

kfs1-YUck...layoffs. Why do they do that at the beginning of the year? I hope you are not on the list, and I hope you andyour DH can get some money saved for a house. Are you thinking new, or new to you? Thanks for sharing Adeline's picture. What a doll.

AFM-I just spent a ton on shoes and they were delivered today. The end. HA!!HA!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi babyW! Emma is SOO stinking cute! I can't believe how fast all the babies are growing! And I'm glad you didn't stress over the xmas cards... I barely got mine out just in time, which is sad considering I have Shutterfly do it all (even addressing and mailing).

kfs, HI! Adeline is beautiful. What a pretty little dress she has on. So cute. Fingers crossed no layoff for you... sorry to hear you have to stress over that right now. Btw, Owen has had a cold for a while now too... It seemed to hang on for weeks, and then we went in for his 4-mth checkup and he had an ear infection. He didn't have any symptoms of an ear infection at all, so that surprised me... anyway, ear infection is gone, and the cold is finally a lot better too. I've been giving him Hyland's Baby Vitamin C tabs in his bottles, but who really knows if that helped or not.

terri, what kind of shoes did you get?? I love some shoe shopping!

Amy, congrats on the great beta! :thumbup: Thanks for your info, I'll update you on the front page. I'm sorry you were so sick. :( That makes things so miserable! I got a slight cold while Owen was sick, but it only lasted 2-3 days, thank goodness. I hate being sick.

beagle, we didn't have any fever or fussiness or anything after Owen's 2-month vaccines. He slept more that day, but that was it. With his 4-mth vaccines, we still didn't have any fever... but he was fussy all day long afterward. I think he might've had some aching at the injection site that time. The nurse didn't seem as good the second time as the first time, so maybe that had something to do with it, I'm not sure. He was fine again by about 7pm. And yes, I think you can feed them to soothe them, but not sure if its during or just immediately after... I'm sure they'd let you if you want to. We didn't need to do anything like that though, because he only cried for a minute and then was smiling again.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh beagle, one more thing... one of the vaccines is oral, so if you do choose to feed to soothe, you'd have to let them do that one first. They usually do that one first anyway, just to get it out of the way before they start crying. Or at least, I'm assuming all doctors use the same oral vaccines...?

Too bad they aren't all oral... sure would be easier on the babies, and the moms!


----------



## beaglemom

So Derek weighs 15 lbs & is 24 inches long! Big boy! He did fine with his shots. The oral was fine & the first shot was fine. The second shot was bad. I just decided I would feed him immediately after. But honestly he seemed to calm down pretty quickly. I still nursed him for a few minutes though. We stopped by a couple of stores quickly & then went home. He mostly slept. I had forgotten all about Tylenol. I wish I had remembered to bring some with me to give him immediately after. On the way home he cried a couple of times & you could tell it was a different type of cry. So I just sat in back with him & talked to him. I gave him Tylenol when we got home. He seems fine.


----------



## Amy1976

I LOVE all the baby pictures. They are all SO cute!!

Terri - My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Wednesday. We transferred two embryos, one boy and one girl, so we have no idea what the sex is for now (unless there's twins lol).


----------



## sars930

Amy, what wonderful news! I'm so thrilled for you. Can't wait to see how the ultrasound goes. I've been following along although I haven't been posting. 

Erin, it is wonderful to hear how great your transition back to work has been. I loved my job before I got pregnant. Some changes in the last year have me wishy, washy and I'm curious to see how I feel going back. 

Krissy, that's wonderful everything looked great. I hear you on the interest rates and being able to move more easily now.Your daughter is so adorable in your profile photo.

Terri, how is the marathon training going?

KFS: Adeline is so, so beautiful! Praying for you that you're unscathed in this new reorg. I've been through too many of those in recent years.

LadySosa: I can't believe you're already halfway there!

Beagle: So glad to hear you love the Spectra! I have the S1. My insurance covered the S2 and I paid (I think) $75 to upgrade to the S1, which has a battery, so it doesn't need to be plugged in. I'm still EBF and pumping and I can't speak highly enough about it.I had 3.5 ounces tonight after 8 minutes. I hope your transition back to breast feeding works out well. I have to say despite the trouble I had at first, breastfeeding is one of my favorite parts of motherhood. Our daycare strongly recommends doing a trial run or 5 (haha) about a week before you return to work. That way you can work out any hiccups in the AM routine and sob alone in the comfort of your home.

It is funny how busy being home with a baby is. I so rarely feel like I have a moment to check in here and I miss you ladies. Bri is continuing to be such a wonderful easy baby. But over the holidays with all of our travel he has started boycotting naps at home. He slept 45 minutes for me this morning but four hours when I took him out in his car seat today, ran errands and came home. He's sleeping great at night, waking once around 4 a.m. to feed, but he's fighting the naps and getting really fussy. He's practically sitting up on his own and full of laughs and smiles (they're just the best)

I asked to extend my maternity leave (unpaid) until Jan. 28 and it was approved. I'm feeling much more at peace about returning to work then. I thought I had to go back Jan. 8. I was wrong it was the 15th but I feel better about 1/28. It is a Thursday so I have a short week. Then DH is taking the next two weeks off and he'll start day care mid-February.

If all of this wasn't enough of a change. We bought a new house! We're currently in a row home and we bought a single family home two blocks away. It's about 2,200 square feet, 4 bedrooms (plus a bonus finished third floor room that could be a bedroom), 1.5 bath with a 2 car garage in the rear and a fenced-in backyard. We're still in our little city and it's the best of everything. We have the inspection Friday and close Feb. 19. It was a whirlwind. 

We saw it right before Xmas but the second floor needed a lot more work than anticipated (no photos in the listing). We were a bit disappointed, so we held off. But we went back to see it this Saturday. 

I really wanted to put in an offer but DH was on the fence, not so much about the house, more so he idea of moving with a newborn. He got on board Sunday afternoon but by the time our realtor reached out there was another offer. Our realtor made a verbal offer, which they turned down. 

The next morning we get a call that the deal is going south and they want us to submit a formal offer. To complicate things, our realtor's mom died and we, understandably, are dealing with a new agent, who never has seen the house. We go see it, he agrees we should stick with our Sunday offer but suggests adding in an escalation clause. I'd never heard of this but it is how we got the house.

We made our initial offer but agreed to beat the other offer on the table by $1,000 up to a set threshold. We offered a 45-day close, $5K in earnest money and were putting 20 percent down. The other realtor indicated negotiations were hung up on a seller-assist on the closing costs. The escalation clause uses the net offer (offer-less closing cost request etc.) from the other potential buyer. While the other buyer's offer was $10K above ours, when you factored in the closing cost assist they were only $2,000 above us and they were only putting 5 percent down. So, we got the house for $3K more than we initially offered and almost $12K below what we were willing to pay.

I went from total mourning over the house to total joy in less than 24 hours. It's been an emotional roller coaster. And I really feel bad for the other potential buyers in all of this having experienced losing this house emotionally myself.

The one nice thing is that the sellers, who are getting divorced, responded to the letter we wrote them. They said they were moved and were very happy that we were ending up with their home. 

So, if a new baby and going back to work weren't enough, I'm going to try to sell our house, renovate the second floor of this house and move! Wish me luck =) I really am going to try to be better about checking in here!


----------



## ERosePW

*beagle*, I'm glad Derek did well with his vaccines. And yes, he's such a big boy! Owen is big for his age, but Derek is really up there! Maybe he'll be a professional athlete. :winkwink:

*sars*, congrats on the house! I get excited just reading your post because I know what a happy time it is to find a house you love and get it! Good for you guys. Keep us posted on the moving progress... it might be a tad chaotic with a newborn, but it will be so fun and exciting, you probably won't even care. :)

*Amy*, I can't wait for your u/s! And you could SO easily have twins in there. I hope it is. :winkwink: We did have one twin pregnancy on here (knitgirl) a while back, but I dont think we've heard from her in a very, very long time, so we never found out the gender(s) or how things turned out, so I removed her from the front page. So you would have our first set of twins if it is.:thumbup:

So *girls*, after updating the front page, I realized we don't have anymore IVF cycles or transfers. Does anyone think the administrators might, at some point, make us leave the TTC forums and go to the pregnancy/baby forums? Or should we anyway? Out of respect for the TTCers? I don't really know, but you guys tell me your thoughts. I thought about moving us over there so we can all stay in touch like this. All of our babies have IVF in common, and I don't know anyone in my non-virtual life who has had IVF, so I really, really want us all to keep in touch. *Terri*, would you stay with us if we moved to a different forum? Because i'm def not going anywhere without you (for as long as you will have us!).


----------



## ERosePW

terri, i just looked at your journal to find out about your shoes, and I'm super jelly.... LOVE Louboutin.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm fine with moving wherever you guys move, just let me know. I figured sooner or later they would probably move us too, like they did with Oldies but goodies, but who knows. :shrug:

sars-So good to hear from you.

Amy-Ok..next Wednesday it is!

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## beaglemom

You guys talking about buying homes I have some envy...basically because you seem to have no fears! I would like a different home but I can't think of 2 mortgages especially with me being a SAHM my ultimate goal. I love my house...we just need to get on the upgrades. Sadly we have too many unfinished projects. My husband is off this week & was supposed to finish a couple small things & one semi big thing. But we have been lazy. Also my mom stored some stuff here & has finally gotten a house & ready to move it. So I have my garage back! We got a truck today & packed up her stuff. But tomorrow is a bust because we are driving it to her old town (2 hrs away) & packing up her storage units then heading to her new place. About an hour drive but then unload & another 2 hours back home. But totally worth it to get her crap out. I would really love to help her clear out some stuff but she is such a hoarder. She had a 3 bedroom house that was PACKED. And it is just her but she is moving it all over & not even going through anything. She keeps so much crap. She had stuff of my grandmothers...it's not sentimental it's just junk. I have several things of hers so I understand wanting to keep things...but keep things that actually matter...not just random stuff she had.

Oh also another thing we have "wasted" our time on is watching the Netflix docu series Making a Murderer. It is pretty crazy. A guy goes to jail for an attack & attempted rape. He is released 18 years later...cleared by DNA...only to then be arrested for murder within a couple of years. I recommend it if you like crime stuff. It was 10 episodes.

I feel like his vacation was a waste...but we have the weekend & he got the extra time with Derek. Sometimes I get frustrated with my husband though because he seems to try to do things his way with Derek. Doesn't have to be my way but it does need to be Derek's way. Like he will hold him how he wants to & Derek is so uncomfortable. I try to let him figure it all out & it is so hard. Also my husband isn't this type, but I do feel alone a lot. Like at night I wake up every single time because I feed him. He does 1 diaper change. I usually can get through the night on one change. But the other day somehow it came up & he was like I wake up with you. I said how many times to you get up...once...MAYBE twice. I get up maybe 4 times...it just depends. But he sleeps hard. And he offers to help a lot so I try to be happy with that & not nag. When he is in daycare my husband will take him on his days off...so he will start to figure his groove then.

Sars - I did not have the S1 upgrade option. Wish I had because I almost didn't get the 2 because no battery. After using it & reading online I do think I need the bigger nipple flanges. But not sure what size. They also sell accessories on ebay at decent prices but they are mostly from hong kong. I also read you can use your HSA to buy parts...so I will do that. I am thinking I just need the next size up.

The breastfeeding transition is going well. I actually feel like my supply is going up. But I am not as diligent as I should be. I want to pump while I nurse & pump/nurse religiously every 2 hours minus nights. But with my husband home it seems we are never home. So maybe next week I can work on it. Derek is fine either way. Doesn't care where the food comes from :) I am also using the fenugreek.

Erin just let us know if we move & I will follow. No issues here.


----------



## sars930

Beagle: I actually reached out to Spectra and they let me send in my insurance pump, pay them and get the new one. It was really hard to find out that I could do it. I reached out to customer service and one person said I couldn't while another said I could. I needed smaller flanges and I got them from MayMom on Amazon. They actually have a nipple measurement tool you can print out on their website LOL. It was awkward but helped. They are compatible with the Spectra's closed system. There's a little attachment that comes with them. Let me know if you have any questions about them.


----------



## sars930

Oh and Erin, I'd be fine going wherever. I do want to stay in touch with everyone as well!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

Long time, no check-in. Sorry!!

I'll try to do a proper check-in later this evening or tomorrow. I just wanted to pop on to say congrats to Amy!!! I was so relieved to see your second beta was just as it should be. Can't wait to hear how your first scan goes.

Erin - So good to hear from you!! I'm glad Owen is easing into daycare nicely and sleeping so well for you. That's awesome. I am okay moving to another place (as long as Terri comes with us, of course). Seems appropriate at this time. But I'm okay staying here if that's what happens too. 

I had a little bout with some serious anxiety in the days after my Mom left. Just a some moments there where I was sure I wasn't going to be able to handle being alone and I was sure we had made this huge mistake. The worst part was how horribly guilty I felt for even thinking that as Piper is just a true joy and I love her beyond words (not to mention all the work that went into having her). I'm feeling better now. I had my 6-week follow-up with my doctor this week and he spent quite a bit of time listening to me and reassuring me that what I was experiencing was quite common. Anyway, I will write more later - baby calls!!!

Miss you guys and can't wait to catch up properly.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

I think I have a little more time to respond to everyone properly. There's lots going on around here and it's exciting to see where everyone is at in their lives.

*Sars* - good to hear from you. I'm glad you are getting to take a little more time off from work. It's crazy how quickly the time off seems to go. Question? I see you are still exclusively breastfeeding - does Brian take a bottle?? We can't get Piper to take a bottle (more on that later!) so I'm curious as to how you introduced one and what kind you use. 

*Beagle* - THat's great that you are switching back to exclusively breastfeeding if you can do it. Although I have moments where I wish I had done formula for Piper simply because it makes life a little easier as to who can feed her and the ability to get out of the house. I might have to look into the Spectra pump. I got the Ameda Purely Yours through my insurance but it's not the best and I like the idea of a quieter pump (especially when I go back to work and will be pumping there). I haven't been pumping much, honestly, as Piper won't take a bottle yet so I don't see the point just yet. I have still have some time before she starts going to daycare so I might start trying to build up the supply in February or so.

*Terri* - Hello!! Is fantasy football still going??? If so, how are you doing? And if not, how did you end up? I'm clueless about any shoes other than running shoes. :haha: But getting a new pair of those always makes me happy.

*Erin* - Again, so good to hear from you. Sounds like things are going well. I can't wait to start taking trips with Piper, too. Obviously, DH and I will be waiting a little while yet but it is fun to think about.

*Amy* - Congrats, again!! I bet you and DH are so happy. So, when is your due date?? July or August? Sorry, I can't get my brain to do the math on that.

*babywhisperer* - Awwww, Emma is such a little cutie. Glad you guys survived the holiday season. I can't believe how big both of your kids are. By the way, your ticker says your pregnant - is that true???

*kfs* - Sorry about the stress at work. Boo. Like anyone wants to worry about that ever, let alone at the beginning of the year. Sorry Adeline has had a cold. I bet it's hard to see the little one feeling a bit down. Hopefully, she is over it soon!

*Krissy* - I'm glad that your doctor's appointment went so well. I bet that was a huge relief. :thumbup: I can't believe you're past the halfway point. Good luck on selling/buying a house. I love looking at houses. So much fun. Hope you can sell and move quickly before second little on is here.

*Lady* - Hooray on your 20-week ultrasound. I loved that one too. Well, I never had another one after that but it was so cool to see everything. And it's always a relief when everything checks out well. Your nursery sounds great. It's so much fun to get started on and watch it all come together. Enjoy!!

*brighteyez* - Hope all is well with you and three little ones in there.

*JCM* - Thanks so much for the words of confidence about being home alone. I'm feeling better about it now! I think you're awesome especially since you had to deal with Charli's dilation and all. By the way, are you done with that or is it almost done?? I hope you're done with it and that is all in the past.

I hope that's everyone!! If not, sorry! I'm typing furiously trying to get this done before my little snicklefritz wakes up......

So, as I mentioned yesterday, I had a little bout with some anxiety after my mom left. She left and then the next day Piper was super cranky all day and it just made me feel like I wasn't cut out to be a mom!! Then my mind started to race and think, well, crap, what if I'm not cut out to be a Mom and now I have this huge responsibility to take care of Piper. Anyway, I'll just say it's crazy where your mind can take you if you let it. I'm feeling much, much better now. I had a nice talk with a few friends who let me know that how I was feeling was common and then after talking to my doctor, it just calmed my nerves. And every day, Piper and I figure each other out more. So, DH goes back to work Monday and I'm feeling prepared.

It didn't help that I had pretty much been cooped in the house since she was born - other than going to a couple of her doctor's appointments and the store a few times. My doctor was like "you need to get out of the house!" So, I've been bundling her up and going for walks (which is good for her, the dog and me). And I plan on going to story time at the library this week and doing lunch with some friends. The social and mental aspect of all this is very important too - gotta maintain some sanity with adult conversation.

Also, my doctor was like "You need to get creative about meeting some other new moms to commiserate with" I have no friends with babies right now - all my friends kids are a bit older. I have some friends who are pregnant but it will be spring/summer before their babies are born. He said it's important to be able to talk to others who are going through the same stuff as you.

Blah, blah, blah......on to Piper. She is wonderful!!! She is smiling and cooing all the time. I love it - she always wakes up in a good mood and her little grin just melts my heart. She sleeps pretty well - although she is definitely napping less during the day. That's okay - she is pulling longer sleeps at night. She usually goes down around 7-8pm and sleeps until 1 or 2 in the morning. Then she's up about every two hours or so. But I feel like I've hit sleeping jackpot gold with that schedule. At least I can usually get at least one uninterrupted 4-hour stretch in there. 

Our big issue right now (and part of what fed into the anxiety) is that she refuses to take a bottle. We have been trying (although not that diligently) to give her one since she turned 3 weeks old and she is not having it! I think we have tried 4 different bottles at this point. There is one that she doesn't completely hate and freak out about when you put it in her mouth, but it's like she can't figure out she's supposed to suck on it.....she doesn't take a pacifier either. If there anyone left still reading this, any tips on how to get her interested in a bottle??? It would allow me a little more freedom and get her ready for daycare when that day comes in a few more months.

Sorry this turned into a novel - I guess it's a way for me to capture what's going on with life at the moment as I'm sure I'll forget soon enough.


----------



## beaglemom

Booger I had no issues with the bottle. Derek just loves food. But he does have times when breastfeeding makes him relax more. But he did fine on formula and breastfeeding half and half. We use Dr brown, Tommie tippie, and avent natural. We have completely ruled out tippie. We hate them derek is ok with them. So avent is supposed to be close to breast. Also don't rule out the cheapies. But I know it can be expensive trying other bottles. I also have a ton of breastflow bottles. We didn't liked them as much but they are supposed to similate breastfeeding. If you want I can send you one to try out. I think I heard breast shields work too. I am still not exclusive and honestly may never be again. It is exhausting. So he still gets formula especially when we prepare bottles for outings. 

Your feelings are normal. I didn't feel this overwhelming love for derek at the hospital and I was like did all the treatments create a false build up? Did I just like the idea of a baby. But we have learned (husband felt the same) that our love grows each day especially as his personality develops. Also some babies are in a routine and you feel safe and together but then wham they change up on you. For a while I couldn't go or alone. But I started to realize he just gets hungry fast so I need plenty of bottles. I also pack bottled water and a small bag of formula in case I run out of bottles. I am not much for breastfeeding in public. 

Like you said the 2 of you are just figuring each other out. Some days it doesn't feel like it but she is this whole other person. You just need to sync up and you will. And the hormones are still out of whack for you. I still have rough days. 

You'll be okay :)

Oh I heard babies won't feed from the bottle if they can smell mom. Maybe leave the room completely. And have some milk on the nipple. Maybe have husband let baby stuck on his finger so she associates him. These are just thoughts. Not sure the would work.


----------



## kfs1

Booger - granted I only breastfed for like a week but we switched to Avent Natural bottles with no issues.


----------



## MrsL4

Just checking in!!! I have been popping in sporadically and so HAPPY to read so many positive things going on! I

am so happy for you Amy, lady, and krissy! A clean bill of health is such a blessing, especially after the journey of infertility. Amy, I am so thrilled about your beta, and I hope everything continues smoothly for you. Lady, we really started "planning" around 20 weeks too - it was nice to have the confirmation of the sex before you got too invested haha. Krissy - yay on the echo being perfect! My husband and I thought the same thing at the echo, the doctors kept saying we were "textbook perfect" which I never thought I would here after IVF!

Beagle, I love reading about your transition with Derek and life as a new mom! 

Booger, you too with sweet little Piper! I have been thinking how I will find creative ways to meet new moms too --- I want our social circle to expand some and it can be hard finding friends outside of work (esp if you work a lot). One of my coworkers, who I like a lot, is having her baby within ~4 weeks of ours.....so we are hoping to go on walks together and things like that. I agree with your doctor....it is important to go through motherhood and newborn life with someone....but how do you find them!


We are 33 weeks now - and she is a baby girl! 
No name yet...we have a list of potentials, but waiting until we see her to pick it. Who knows, it may not even be on our list! 

The nursery is getting close - waiting on our chair to be ready, need to hang some art, and then wash all of our clothes. 

Last week, my work group had a shower for me and two other coworkers who are pregnant - we are all within 12 weeks......we got diapers and bath supplies (I had none of either) - so that makes me feel much more "prepared" haha. At least I have diapers and wipes waiting if anything happens sooner!!! I am in total nesting mode but our big family/friend shower is in two weeks (when I will be 35 weeks)....so I have been trying to hold off buying things as much as possible. I have a running list of small items I don't think people will get us (like pumping supplies, of course if breastfeeding and pumping goes well....or diaper creams....or breast pads), so I can just pick them up after the shower. We have amazon prime, so I keep telling my nesting brain that most things can be delivered in two days! Sometimes I just laugh at myself with the preparing for baby/nesting.....I feel like I need everything beforehand, but it isn't like the store is THAT far, and I have my mom in town, and I have amazon prime! I'd much rather buy it when I need it, rather than guessing things I need and then have to return them! Returning things to the store is the worst.

Our pregnancy has gone so smoothly and we just feel so blessed. After IVF you just hope your body is ready to be pregnant....and when everything goes so smooth, you are just amazed. My only real "symptoms" were fatigue in the beginning (I didn't complain on taking extra naps) and some mild back pain the past two weeks (I have also had a bad back after a high school injury...). Staying active and walking more helps my back a lot....honestly it is the most sore after sitting at work! All in all, I feel like those are minor compared to the morning sickness/vomiting/etc that many people have. I won't go so far to say I am one of those people who wants to be pregnant all the time....because I certainly miss my wine and margaritas and wearing my nice clothes.....but I could do this a few more times and be happy! 

Anyways, just wanted to pop in and let y'all know I still keep up with reading!


----------



## KrissyB

Sars - Congrats on the new home!! Sounds like a great place with lots of room to grow into!

Erin - I'm fine moving wherever!

Amy - two more days until your ultrasound!! FXed for you! How have you been feeling?

Well, we managed to get our house on the market... had a dizzying 11 showings in less than a week... and are expecting at least one (if not two or more) offers in the next few days. And we might have found our home over the weekend as well. We're going back tonight to have a second look. :wacko: Everything is just moving so fast, but this is the way DH and I tend to roll lol.
In baby land, our lucky star sure is a bouncy thing, I feel her all day long, and always SO LOW. I don't remember feeling so ... disconcerted by movements with our first pregnancy. But these are so low I almost feel like she's either going to push her way out or make me pee lol. And DH can feel them regularly now as well.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi *MrsL*, congrats on the girl! I will add a pink stork to your name on the front page. :) I'm so glad to hear your pregnancy has been going so smooth and that you're enjoying it!

*booger*, I'm really glad your doc was able to ease your mind on your feelings. I agree that its all totally normal, and I bet most women go through similar but don't really talk about it. Way earlier on, Owen went through a phase for about 10 days where he was super fussy every single evening from 6-9. He wasn't crying a ton, just fussy, squirming, and discontented. There was nothing that could be done to soothe him, and there was no obvious reason why he was doing it. This was after I had resolved his gas issues. After a couple nights of this, I started thinking, "What kind of mom can't soothe her own baby??" And I started feeling like maybe I had missed the boat on baby bonding somehow. :(  Which wasn't true, of course. I read about it, and they call it "The Witching Hour", when some babies fuss for no apparent reason every evening like clockwork with no way to be soothed. And then it ended just as quickly as it started, and everything was back to normal. Honestly, I feel like sleep deprivation contributes to these crazy thoughts that run through our heads sometimes. At least in my case, I know it was. Sleep deprivation can take a major toll on the mind. Not sure if that's affecting you or not since you said you're getting longer stretches of sleep at the beginning of the night.

*beagle*, it can get lonely sometimes being the one who gets up with the baby all the time... When I was on leave, I was originally doing ALL night feedings since DH was working. For the first 4-5 weeks or so, I was in total baby BLISS, and I did the nights without any issues at all. But finally, the lack of sleep for so long started taking a toll, so I told DH I needed him to start taking a night on the wkds. He had been offering his help anyway, so he was happy to let me get some rest. He started doing Fri nights, and it was glorious. Just one night a week made all the difference in the world for me, and I couldn't believe how refreshed I felt. Of course, you'd have to pump enough for him to do that, or let him give formula on those nights. Once I went back to work, the plan was for DH and I to start alternating nights, but luckily Owen was sleeping through the night by that time.

*Amy*, I'm looking so forward to your scan in two more days. :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Oops, Krissy, I must've been typing while you were posting! 

Congrats on finding a house! I hope you love it just as much when you go back the second time. That's so exciting! And how awesome that you had so many showings in such a short period, that's great... I hope we'll have that kind of luck once we put our house on the market. Keep us posted! 

Glad you're feeling the bouncy bean so much! That was one of the only things I liked about being pregnant, was how I got to feel him move all day long. Although I guess feeling like she's gonna push her way out would be disconcerting, huh?!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

*Erin* - Yes, Piper has the witching hour too. Or as we call it, she goes into Maniac Mode. But now that I know what it is and that's it is coming, it's much easier to handle. And I also agree that the sleep thing has a lot do with the anxiety. I know for sure that the worst times followed nights and days when I got very little sleep. I know everyone says "sleep when the baby sleeps" but that's almost impossible during the day - at least for me anyhow. 

*Krissy* - Congrats on the house moving so quickly - that's awesome. And really I would think better for you guys since maybe you could get settle in your new place before new baby is here.

*Kfs* - We have tried the Avent bottles but didn't have the smaller nipple. I got some of those so I think we just need to try again. Thanks!

*Beagle* - I do it all with Piper too - especially since I'm the only one who can feed her right now. DH will take her and change her and soothe her, etc. during the day but the night time is all mine. It does annoy me but there's not much we can do about it right now. I figure having at least one of us in the house that's well rested is good. DH has been doing all the cooking too - which is huge. So I'm hesitant to complain too much about shouldering the night duty, even though he has no idea how exhausting it can be. He was acting slightly annoyed when I'm ready for bed at 8:30 pm and I said "well, you can start getting up with me and being awake when I am to get a taste of what's going on, if you'd like" As I mentioned, he is back to work today and he starts work at 7:00am which requires him to get up a little after 5:00am so now he is ready for bed at 9:00pm. Ha.

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!

So, I figure now that DH is back a work, I'm going to work on a trying to get a rough schedule going with Piper. At least with napping during the day. She is really consistent right now with going down for bed around 7:00 or 8:00 pm. Maybe if she naps a little more consistent during the day, I can push that a little later so that I don't have to go to bed quite so early (or feel sleep deprived if I don't go down shortly after her). I know she is bit young still to expect much but I figure it can't hurt to try!

Oh, and another lady who had a baby right around the time I had Piper got in touch with me yesterday. She literally lives around the corner - we are going to try to go for a walk together this afternoon. She also is going to use the same babysitter so I really hope we get along! I got out yesterday afternoon for a nice walk with some friends and it's amazing how much that helps the mood, even on the days when I'm pretty tired. I'm normally don't mind winter but I am ready for it to be a bit warmer.


----------



## beaglemom

So I know that I don't want to go back to work & would rather be home. But some days I think maybe I would be happy at work & Derek in daycare...maybe it would be good for us. But then today...he had been crying & I was trying to get something finished up...so I grabbed him & started to nurse him. He fell asleep. I looked at him & just started to cry. I have 2 weeks left. I thought I would be fine at work but I think as it gets closer I feel worse. Yesterday I was telling my husband my fears on working. My main fear is no time with Derek. I don't worry about daycare. Tons of kids do daycare & are fine. But for me I would get home roughly around 6. He should be in bed by 7 or 8. So I just see that hour as feeding, bathing, & getting ready for bed. No real relaxing time or just being together. So my husband suggested part time work which would be okay. But I started to get the feeling he doesn't want me to stay home. I don't know. I think he is worried about that money. So I keep googling ways to make money at home...but I just don't know any of it would work for me. I may just keep an eye out for part time positions at work & just see if anything comes up.

Booger - I found something similar to mommy & me classes. But he can't start until 4 months. I figure that would be a good way to meet people. And I also would want to be very active with library activities when he gets older...if I could be home during the week.

I loved feeling Derek move around...it's weird now he is out. It's hard to remember what being pregnant was like. But I actually enjoyed having an excuse to wear comfortable clothes & the EATING! :)


----------



## ERosePW

booger, that darn witching hour is super common, and I feel very fortunate that it was so brief in our house. And I agree about the "sleep when baby sleeps" thing. It wasn't even remotely like that. There were too many other things to get done. And even if I fell asleep, that would be the time he'd only nap for 20 min. And I completely underestimated the sleep deprivation thing. I used that term so casually prior to having a baby, haha. Not even close to TRUE sleep deprivation. Owen was a slow eater back then (on breast or bottle, it didn't matter). During his first month, he'd take 45 min to eat. And if he didn't fall asleep immediately after, I could spend another 30 min soothing him back to sleep. And then say 15 min for me to get back into a deep sleep. And then an hour later, he'd wake up to do that all over again. It was truly the most exhausting thing I've ever done in my life. Like I said, I was on such a baby high at first, that nothing was getting me down... but after a few weeks, even the happiest of brains is going to start fritzing out. I would even think I heard a baby crying sometimes, when he was perfectly content. That was happening a lot to me during that time!


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, I'm so sorry... :( I know those emotions all too well. In the last couple weeks of my maternity leave, I was actually starting to get a little antsy (but I also had 16 weeks off). But I recall prior to that, I'd get an anxious feeling in the pit of my stomach when thinking about leaving him. Maybe you'll find the perfect part-time job or work-from-home job! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh we walked through Lowes yesterday. We are supposed to make a list of what we want to do to the house. We have been watching too much HGTV. My list says redo kitchen redo bathrooms. So basically a total gut which is crazy.

Oh booger I also found a walking club for moms. But it is too cold for me. It's amazing what you find when you just start googling.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hey ladies, no I am not pregnant. I guess I should change my ticker. I think I have made peace with staying at 2...Jack is a handful with so much energy and really needing a lot of attention. If I had a 3rd I don't think we could devote as much attention to the kids as they need and deserve as we are 2 working parents. I really don't know how our nanny does it. She has the patience of a saint. She was feeding Emma and Jack got around the couch and put his hands into a glue trap we use for cave crickets and he put his hands in his hair!! What a nightmare. I will miss being pregnant and miss the excitement of a new life but we are so blessed and I want to make sure they get as much of me as they can. I miss them terribly on Mondays after a nice weekend together. Jack will bump into something ever so lightly and say "boo-boo" and then wants mama to kiss it. I wish I could always be there, but hopefully the sacrifice now will afford me more flexibility when they enter school. All of my friends say that is when they really need someone at home. 

If we ever can do a meet up in person with everyone wouldn't that be awesome! Pick a place that could be half way for most, or a place most would want/can go to? Just an idea.


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies!

So much to catch up on...

First, I don't think I posted on this yet but AMY I am SO happy that your second beta was SO fab! I wonder if you have twins in there??! Can't wait to hear how the ultrasound goes!

Sars- Wow! I can't believe you guys bought a new house! How exciting!! I can't imagine thinking you didn't get the house then getting that call the next day. Can't wait to hear how the renovations go. Did you say you are doing them yourselves?? The real estate market here in Seattle is so competitive that for a good house, they always have multiple offers (usually same day or next day after going on the market), and they end up going for way above asking. So I think we'll stay put in our house for at least a few more years - it just terrifies me to think about jumping back into the market. Even 4 years ago when we were looking, we put offers in on probably 5 homes that we didn't get because the offers just went out of our price range. And besides we have a great house that we can grow into, the only thing I'm not crazy about is the location - our neighborhood is not very walkable. Its a tiny cul-de-sac that opens onto a busy road with no sidewalk. I'd love to live in a quiet neighborhood with lots sidewalks/places to walk.

Krissy - congrats to you too on finding a new house! That is always exciting! I'm feeling my baby girl kicking too. This morning she was going crazy and I could feel her on the outside even. THAT part just started - feeling her on the outside of my tummy. And still I try to have DH put his hand on my tummy and when he does she stops kicking. It really is so cool to feel though.

Booger - sorry about the anxiety. Those feelings sound very normal. I hear you - lack of sleep really kicks up anxiety - I've noticed that myself.

Beagle- I hear you about the home projects. It can get overwhelming to think about all the projects (in my house at least), and HGTV never helps! When I watch it a lot I get a TON of ideas haha.

Erin - I don't care where you move us, just let me know. :) Owen is just such a cutie! I can't get over how adorable he is on your profile pic.

Today I am 22 weeks and starting to feel bigger! I had my follow up appointment from last week's ultrasound today. My doc said she would suggest I have a C-section because of my past abdominal surgeries. Apparently the pushing during a vaginal delivery causes a lot of rectal trauma, and it could cause damage to my intestines/rectum. I'm going to schedule an appointment with the colorectal surgeon I've seen previously to see what she thinks. I'm ok with a c-section though. I almost would rather plan for that than to risk all the progress I've made over the years to get back to normal without a colon. We'll see. I'm just getting excited to bring my girl into this world!!


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - c section is not so bad. Derek always stopped kicking when my husband tried to feel too. But eventually he kicked so much he was able to get a few feels in. Derek always started moving more at 4 am when I would wake up. I kind of felt that was a good quiet time for us. I would just lay awake in bed & feel him. I still get to have those moments now but they are way different. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to pop in and say Hello :hi:! This pregnancy which is a blessing has had me down and sick with hyperemeisis. I am currently trying different medication to help with the nausea and vomitting that doctor have recommended, nothing works so far or it works but makes me drowsy which makes it hard to work. I miss you ladies and am always thinking of you all. I will check in again once I start to feel a lot better. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hello :hi:! This pregnancy which is a blessing has had me down and sick with hyperemeisis. I am currently trying different medication to help with the nausea and vomitting that doctor have recommended, nothing works so far or it works but makes me drowsy which makes it hard to work. I miss you ladies and am always thinking of you all. I will check in again once I start to feel a lot better. :hugs:

I hope you feel better soon. Stay hydrated. I hope it passes as you get further along.


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez - you & babies stay healthy...always thinking of you :)


----------



## kfs1

Amy - Can't wait to hear from you today. Check in when you can.

Brighteyez - Take it easy. Hope you start to feel better soon!

Lady - Give us a bump pic, please. :)


----------



## Amy1976

OMG I'm so mad right now!! I wrote a huge long post, and when I went to attach the picture, I accidentally closed the browser and lost everything!! UGH!!

I'm too tired to rewrite everything right now so I'll just skip to the best part!

I had my ultrasound today and everything looked great. Measuring to the exact day at 6w4d and a great heartbeat at 125 bpm as well.

TIMES TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!! Yes there are two in there. And it's not even what you think. My Dr. says he's 95% sure (because of they way they're positioned) that they are identical twins. So both embryos didn't implant, one split and they both implanted. He said that when separate embryos implant there is an obvious space between them, mine look like they're attached, which is typical with identical twins. I'm still freaking out.

I go back next Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kfs1

Wow. That's so great!!!!! Congratulations Amy! :) :)

My sister's SIL had 1 implant and the other split and ended up with triplets. So crazy how that happens!!

Anyway, so excited for you!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy congrats! I think that's how brighteyez ended up with triplets. You guys are making me nervous about my next fet whenever that may be. Odds of the embryo spring are low I think but now our forum had 2! I know you guys are so excited!


----------



## ERosePW

OMG Amy, that's awesome!! Identical twins!!! How exciting! 

That's crazy you and brighteyez both had embryos split! It's supposed to be so rare for that to happen, and yet, here you guys are! I'm so super excited for you. You SO deserve this! CONGRATS!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Amy1976 said:


> OMG I'm so mad right now!! I wrote a huge long post, and when I went to attach the picture, I accidentally closed the browser and lost everything!! UGH!!
> 
> I'm too tired to rewrite everything right now so I'll just skip to the best part!
> 
> I had my ultrasound today and everything looked great. Measuring to the exact day at 6w4d and a great heartbeat at 125 bpm as well.
> 
> TIMES TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!! Yes there are two in there. And it's not even what you think. My Dr. says he's 95% sure (because of they way they're positioned) that they are identical twins. So both embryos didn't implant, one split and they both implanted. He said that when separate embryos implant there is an obvious space between them, mine look like they're attached, which is typical with identical twins. I'm still freaking out.
> 
> I go back next Thursday.

I am literally typing this with tears in my eyes!! I have kept you in my thoughts and prayers for months. I am so happy for you and hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. This is so wonderful.


----------



## LadySosa

OMG!!!!!!! Amy that is incredible! I am so happy for you!! Wow wow wow. I can't believe it. You so deserve this. Are you excited?? Nervous??


----------



## LadySosa

Oh and here is my most recent bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## JCM

Hi!!! 
Wow! Amy! I'm so excited for you! That is wonderful news!!

Lady you look super cute!

I have like 4 seconds for a quick update because my child is yelling at me. Yes, actually yelling at me. We just got home from her surgeon and she looks great. I was a little nervous because at the last appt in November it still looked too close to her front so today, the surgeon said it's stretching great and I'm doing a great job dilating and we only need to do once a week now with 13mm. Follow up in 6. Onths. Whew! What a relief. I'll jump on in the morning and address everyone and add a new picture! 

Xo!


----------



## ERosePW

LadySosa said:


> Oh and here is my most recent bump pic!

You look ADORABLE!!


----------



## kfs1

Lady - You look amazing! Thanks for sharing.

JCM - Glad to hear that things are improving with your little one. :)


----------



## sars930

Amy, Oh my god! Congrats!!! How exciting. You so deserve this. What are the odds? Are you freaking out at all or just overjoyed?

LadySosa: You are freaking adorable!

Booger: I feel terrible to have left you hanging. I've been consumed by all things house buying. We had a LOT of trouble getting Bri to take a bottle. But good news, he is now taking it like a champ! I'm using the Kiinde breastfeeding system, so we started out with those nipples. He would just choke and sputter and couldn't handle the flow at all. The funny thing is my flow is pretty quick, but I think he just couldn't figure out how to control it like he can with the boob. We tried Tomee tippee, Avent, Dr. Brown's and Latch slow flow nipples in addition to the Kiinde. Same problem. Several times I had to come home when I went out because he was screaming and my mom couldn't get him to take it. DH is more patient with him and less prone to freak out.

We went to using a Dr. Brown's preemie nipple, I also brought home a Playtex drop-in because that's supposed to be slow too but we didn't end up trying it. Dr. Brown's was the winner. We found it best for me to leave the house the first few times and hold him sitting upright. It was a totally different feeding experience than breastfeeding that way. DH did have to control the bottle for him a bit at first so he didn't choke but he got the hang of it.

My friend and neighbor, whose son is six days younger than Bri, had major issues too but hers were different. Elliot wanted a faster flow nipple, the slow was too slow for him, and turns out her milk has a high lactose content. After like 12-24 hours her milk sours, unless she scalds it after pumping. This doesn't bug all babies but it did bug Elliot, who screamed every time she tried to give him a bottle. He's started day care and is doing great.

(She figured this out by tasting it. I know it sounds kind of gross but it did inspire me to taste my own. And it wasn't anywhere near as weird as I thought it'd be. And now I can tell if milk went bad.) Hope that helps. Feel free to PM me if you need anything else. I had similar anxiety when I was finally left alone with Bri, especially because I'd had so much help I'd only been responsible with feeding him most of the time. I assure you it gets easier.

I made it a point to get out every day for at least for a walk or a run to Target. Not sure how rural you are, but a Target run always makes me feel better, even if I just walk around =) Have you tried looking for any mom's groups? I've meant to go to one on Mondays at 11 but I keep having conflicts. I do think it helps me that I am used to working from home alone most days, so this isn't as isolating to me as it would be to others.

Beagle: I'm sorry you're feeling anxious about returning to work. I certainly sympathize. I will say I am feeling a bit better about the prospect.

Krissy: Congrats on the house and all the interest in your current home! We haven't listed ours yet, so I'm definitely worried about two mortgages.

Brighteyez: Hope you start to feel better soon. That sounds awful

MrsL: Thanks for checking in. I can't believe you're that far along already!

Hi to everyone else.

I've been totally consumed with all things house buying. How do people do this while working full time? It's been a bit stressful because various inspection turned up some pretty costly things. I'd encourage any of you buying now to not just go with the standard inspection. Since it is an old house, we checked for radon, termites, snaked the sewer lines and checked the chimney. Initially, it seemed like the inspection turned up a handful of small repairs, we estimated would cost about $1,500. 

But there was a little mold in the basement so we did mold testing and it is going to be $3,000 to fix that. The radon came back positive. Annnnnd then today I found out both chimneys need new liners, roughly estimated at $4K-$6K!! The current owners are in the middle of a divorce and they owe practically what we bought the house for after refinancing twice. We went back to them asking them to deal with the radon and offer us a $7,000 credit to deal with the mold and chimneys. We said we'd pick up the other repairs. But I just don't know if they have the money.

I'm really anxious because we're looking at almost $10K in repairs, not including the work we were already planning on doing upstairs. I don't want to walk away but we also can't be stupid here. Fingers crossed they at least meet up in the middle.

Thankfully, Bri's been such an awesome baby through all of this. He's a champion napper on the go.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## sars930

And here is a new photo of my little man. My new nephew was born on Wednesday and I sent this to my BIL/SIL
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Quick check-in to say - 

OMG!! Amy - twins! How exciting. So, so glad your scan went well. I can't believe you have identical twins in there. Crazy!!!

Sars - thanks for all the information. We have to keep trying. I pulled out the Dr. Brown's bottle again because that does seem to be the one she took the best. 

I'm sorry I can't respond to everyone right now - I'll explain.....

This week has been fine as far as staying home all day with Piper. The first two days went great and then Wednesday we had a hiccup but it led to a discovery that we are now dealing with.

Piper had a small rash that started last week on her belly that got worse. So on Wednesday, I called her doctor's office and they had me bring her in. Her doctor is on maternity leave so I had to see her fill-in. Well, long story short, the fill-in doctor was terrible. She doesn't know what is causing the rash - said it's either an allergy but more than likely a virus (but she can't say what virus) so she instructed me to keep an eye on it and bring her back if it gets worse or if she gets a fever (which she hasn't had). I get that she can't necessarily tell me what exactly is causing it but her bedside manner with a new mom was horrible. I can't wait for the regular doctor to come back!! The rash hasn't gotten any worse, she hasn't had a fever and I'm hoping it goes away soon. It doesn't seem to bother her but of course, it's not something you want to see on your new baby! It's only on her belly, so I guess that's good.

The bigger issue is that we weighed her and she isn't gaining weight like she should. The fill-in doctor didn't say anything but I sure paid attention to it when I got home and checked her weight against her one month check up weight. I call the doctor's office back and spoke with the nurse practitioner who saw her for her one month check-up (whom I happen to love) about the weight thing. We worked up a plan and will talk about it more next week when we see her for Piper's two month wellness check.

Turns out that my milk supply is low and she isn't getting enough milk. Ugh. Let me tell you how terrible that makes me feel. I was reading her feeding habits all wrong - when she was coming off my breast, I thought she was done but it turns out she was pulling off because my milk flow stops. Anyway, it's not like we can supplement with a bottle because she won't take one!!! That makes this even more stressful. So, we are going to meet with a lactation specialist today and I've been trying to pump after every feed like my Dr. said to do and hopefully we can get my supply back up soon because this just sucks.

Luckily, Piper is still a happy little camper and other than dropping on her growth chart, she is doing fine developmentally. At least she hasn't lost weight. She is smiling and cooing and will now pick up her rattle and bring it to her face. So, I'm trying to worry too much but it's hard! I just feel like I'm failing her by not producing enough milk - especially since I seem to have had so much in the first month. 

So, all that to say - I've had to put myself on an internet hiatus so that I don't Google everything and freak myself out. The nurse practitioner didn't seem overly concerned so I'm trying to take a cue from her......

I'll be back, probably in a couple weeks when we have this all figured out. I'll miss you guys but it's really for the best. Man, I had no idea how hard any of this could be!!


----------



## booger76

Lady - you look super cute!!!! Love that bump.

Sars - I forgot to say, Brian is a cutie. Love that smile!!!


----------



## beaglemom

booger - hopefully this can work itself out. I am also researching ways to increase supply because trying to go back full time to breastfeeding has not been great. Makes me regret ever cutting down. But oh well. If I can't do it I will just go to formula. I am ordering some supplements today to help. I ran across something called lactiful. Great reviews but really expensive. So going with some cheaper options for now.

Derek pulls off & sleeps when done. If one breast was not enough, he will cry & get agitated. He is not one to just settle when not full.

Good luck.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh and you may not see this since you are taking a break but coconut oil can be a miracle worker. I used it for baby acne derek had on his cheesy and it was fine the next day. If no other issues it could be worth a shot for piper.


----------



## sars930

Booger, So sorry you are dealing with this! But the good news is there are lots of way to try to boost your supply, even fun ones like lactation cookies. Try not to stress if Piper isn't dropping weight. Also, try dripping some breastmilk on the rash. It works wonders. How do you know your supply is low? I'll be rooting for you! Also, I used the Ameda hospital-grade in the hospital and I have to say that it was awful in comparison to the Spectra. If you're going to need to pump a lot to try to boost supply, I'd recommend the investment.


----------



## ERosePW

sars, Brian is so, so, so precious! I just loved the pics, thanks for sharing! I'm glad he's being such an angel for you guys during this house buying. 

booger, so sorry for the issues you're having... I don't blame you for taking a short break from the internet. I tend to google a lot too, and I get myself totally convinced of something. My DH always has to talk me down. I agree with beagle on the coconut oil for the rash... the stuff is amazing for so many things, and I recently bought a jug to keep in my pantry at home. Take all the time you need for your break, and just update us when you can.:flower:

Jen, i'm so happy Charli is doing so well! 

Amy, looking forward to another update on the twins!! How are you feeling??

kfs, how is Adeline's cold? I think you said she was getting better, so she's probably doing great now. I was giving Owen those Hyland's Baby vitamin C tabs in his bottles, and I've continued even after he got better. It was so sad seeing him with the sniffles, and this time of year in daycare, I just figure it can't hurt to keep doing it until the spring.

Lady, you look so darn cute! Thanks for sharing the pic!

beagle, I just love seeing all the adorable pics of Derek on FB. He's getting so big!!

brighteyez, I sure hope you start feeling better soon!

babyW, hope all is well with you. Is work getting any better?

miss terri, I miss you! How are you hun?

Hi to everyone else!! 

I've been catching my sweetpea rubbing/scratching his head at night. He'll fuss a little, so I'll look at the monitor and he's rubbing his scalp, sometimes scratching. It started out as ONLY rubbing, so I thought maybe it was something he was doing to soothe himself. But at 3am, he was crying for his pacifier, so I went in, and his eyes were still closed like he was still sleeping, but his little hand was scratching his head. So this morning as soon as he woke up, I pushed some of his hair back to take a close look, and his scalp is definitely super, super dry... it even looks a tad scaley in one spot. :( I know there's something called cradle cap, but from what I've read, that's usually babies under 3mths, and doesn't cause itching. So there's also baby eczema... I don't know... if its either of those, its a very mild form, because it doesn't look NEAR like some of the pics I found. I suppose it could just be dry, especially since our house feels SO dry right now using the heat at night. But with the small patch looking a little scaley, I just don't know. I'm going to use coconut oil on it tonight after his bath and see if it relieves the itching, and see if it improves in a couple days. If not, I'll take him into the doc.


----------



## LadySosa

Good morning ladies,
I hope everyone had a great weekend! I have today off work so I am being leisurely and will be going to get my nails done shortly.

Sars - Brian is so adorable! I love the pic for your SIL/BIL! So cute.

Booger - so sorry you're going through this stress. Funny you mention this, I was just having a convo with my mom about breastfeeding and she went through something very similar with my older sister. Apparently she was underweight and my mom was super upset, so she started bottle feeding. And then apparently she didn't even attempt breastfeeding with me, which I had no idea! I hope your internet break does you well. We'll be here when you get back.

Erin - sorry your little one is dealing with an itchy scalp. I'm sure its nothing serious, but I bet its stressful.

Amy - looking forward to an update!

I need your advice ladies. I started thinking about how overbearing my in-laws can be. Lovely, wonderful people, but they can be a bit much sometimes, they always want to be hanging out, and we get no time away from them when they're here. So then I started thinking that perhaps they could come a week after our girl is born, rather than before she's born. That way we can have a week to bond, just the three of us. I may be having a c-section, so it would give me time to heal, give our pup time to adjust, etc. before we have house guests (who apparently might be staying for like a month ugh). But DH is not on board. He's like, 'this is a family thing, we need to have family here.' And I get that, I do. He also doesn't want to offend them. But it annoys me a little because I always feel like his priority is with his parents, and he needs to understand that now we have our OWN family. Did any of you with out of town in-laws have them in town during your birth? How was it? I don't want to cause hard feelings, so I think I this may not be a battle worth fighting.

This weekend we went to Pottery Barn Kids to look at nursery furniture. I think we're close to buying some things, we're just waiting for a sale. The room is completely empty, so thats progress! Just waiting patiently on DH to remove the popcorn ceiling and paint. We're going to paint it a very subtle green, I bought some soft pink curtains, and then the furniture will be white and I'll get pink and green accents. Yay! The fun begins. I also need to start checking out daycares - oy! That part is stressing me out....I need to just do it!


----------



## ERosePW

Lady, I actually live near my inlaws, so in our case, it was my parents that came to visit. I love my parents dearly, and I always love when they are here... but I have to admit that I was wishing I had asked them to come a week later. They didn't stay at my house, they got a hotel nearby so as not to crowd us. But they were over everyday, all day. My DH and I were definitely wishing we had complete alone time with the baby first. Plus, since my DH owns his own business, he was only able to be away from work for one week. So during his week off, my parents were there. If I had it to do over again, I would def have had them come a week later. Some people really like their family there to help out, but we didn't find that first week to be tough at all since he slept so much. And we were so smitten, that there were just moments when we wished nobody else was around. That just ended up being how we felt though... I had no idea I'd feel that way, so it actually kinda surprised me. It's good you're thinking about it ahead of time!

I should clarify too though... while I wanted our bonding time after we got home, I did like having my parents come see us at the hospital. It was nice to share the moment with them, and have my mom around like she was for my sisters. When I talked to my mom about it a little bit afterward, she said she could've come for the c-section and then they could've headed down to see my aunt in South FL until we were ready for them to come back. Hindsight.... ;)

But that said... if it means that much to your DH, that would be hard to refuse. You're in a tough spot... A month is also a very long time. By the time my parents left, we were SO ready to have our peanut to ourselves. I can't imagine if they'd been staying for a month.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady - I don't have issues with in laws visiting...they are all too far away. My mom came the day of or before (can't remember) I checked in to the hospital to be induced. She was no help & even refused to take care of my dogs. She insisted on being in the hospital the entire time & when I checked in nothing was going to be happening. She slept most of the time & even when we were home. Derek spent most of his time with me since he was nursing. I ended up with a c section. I will say the first week went by fast & just felt like a time to figure things out. We were so happy for her to go. Then we had another week just us before my husband went to work. 

The other thing was nursing & your body & just yuck. I felt gross. I wore pjs most of the time (as for most of my maternity leave). I did not wear a bra. Once I started leaking I would wear tank tops I could put the pads in & they would stay. But I am not exactly large up top. I had no issue nursing in front of my mom but would not have felt right with anyone else. And he ate a lot so I don't know how you feel about nursing in front of people. You are also in recovery. I was very sore & I didn't take my meds on time so I cried a lot because of hormones & pain. And the bleeding wasn't awful but again it goes back to just feeling kind of gross & glad I was in my own house with no one to impress or feel embarrassed in front of. Those are things to think of. I don't know your relationship with your in laws. But I wouldn't want it. I think I would not want anyone staying at my house if I did it all again...not in the very beginning. And yes a month is a LONG time.

I like my mom visiting now because I have Derek figured out. She is still not much help. She acts like she forgot what babies are about. Derek was crying when she started to change his diaper. She looked at me panicked & said what do I do. I said take the piss diaper off his ass & he will stop crying. I mean seriously. Usually it is food or his diaper. Not hard.


----------



## kfs1

Sars - I also made sure to get out of the house every day when I was on maternity leave, even if it was to just go for a drive or to even walk around somewhere like you said. It really helped so much just to have a change of scenery for a bit. I remember seeing other moms who looked like they were just walking around the mall, too. :) Wow. I hope everything goes OK with the house and the owners agree to pay for some of the repairs. I've never bought a house but have heard from so many how stressful the process is.

Oh - and little Brian is SOO cute. Thanks for sharing. :)

Booger - Ugh. You poor thing. How stressful! You are making the right move by staying off of google though. I often freak myself out by searching things and it usually turns out to be nothing. You will figure this out and all will be fine. Hang in there.

Erose - Adeline's cold is better, thank you for asking! Thanks for the tip about the vitamin C. Maybe I'll run out and pick some up because I'm sure it's just a matter of time before the next one hits since she's in day care. Can't hurt to boost her vitamin C! I hope all is OK with little Owen and his scalp. Let us know what happens.

Lady - If you think you're going to want some alone time, you should absolutely plan for it. My mom was up in the area when Adeline was born but was actually staying at my sister's house, who had just had a baby 6 days prior. I only saw my mom twice the whole time she was up because we were having such a hard time adjusting. For me, I really wanted to just focus on breastfeeding (which didn't work out in the end) and being at home so we absolutely kept the visitors away for a bit. Everyone's different but if you already have that feeling, I would definitely speak up. The baby isn't going anywhere and a week later really doesn't make much difference!

Beagle - How's breastfeeding going? Hope things are going OK for you.

Hi everyone else!

Easing back into work after a 3-day weekend. It's really so nice just to have that one extra day - makes such a difference. Some news though - Adeline got her first tooth this weekend! My husband thought he saw something and then sure enough, there was a little nub sticking out. I was so excited and was right up in her face trying to get a look, the poor kid. :) 

Here are a few new pics. One of Adeline and her cousin Josephine and the other of Adeline with her new bunny hat given to us by my best friend. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1532.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1572.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lady, my in-laws could practically be in witness protection we only see them for holidays and they live an hr away. If you are having a section you will likely be in the hospital for 4-6days. I liked being there as the bed helped me get up and the rails made it easy to adjust when I had to nurse. Going home was an easy transition but I can see how you want your space. I would say to your husband that you want to adjust you, the baby and your dog without added distractions, and that you yourself want some privacy as you heal and learn to nurse. See if that helps him make sense. The first week or 2 they nurse so often that having guests can make it awkward.

Sars that is one little cutie right there. I agree that getting out even for a store was crucial for my sanity!

Booger I agree that breastmilk can help everything from a clogged tear duct, rash, chafing and even pink eye. Don't beat yourself up for low supply. Eat oatmeal and even a pint of stout will help get your supply up. I swear beer helps.

So the update on work is.....my former boss resigned! I can't believe there is someone in this business that doesn't know his track record but whatever. I hope this is enough to change the dynamic. I know no one is unhappy about this change.There is still a "boys network" dynamic and a younger guy is getting more lucrative accts and I've been here longer, but they did give me back what my former manager took from me which is a step in the right direction. Another guy resigned as well and he had been given 5 of my accts and for the year he did less than 25% of what I did and I was out for 12 weeks. I hope to get a couple other accts as well. I can't get back the 2yrs my mgr hurt me financially by taking accts from me and giving them to someone else who did nothing with them, but I can make this year better and have a solid opportunity to make more for my family. At the end of the day that's all I want. I am not buying a 7 series BMW like a coworker did and bragged about. I am not going to Canyon Ranch for a week with my husband. I am trying to earn enough to afford our overhead, save for preschool and college and help pay off my husbands law school loans. I work very hard to be able to do this and I am the last remaining member of the original trading desk. I never take time off, even when I'm sick I work from home. What amazes me that I've had 2 kids while working here and they think a younger guy needs more money for his family than I do. I will never understand that mentality.

Away from that all is groovy. Emma is 6mos and no teeth yet but they have to be close b/c she is chewing on everything. She is such a sweet baby, her eyes truly sparkle when she smiles and she laughs all day long at jack. She took a nap in my arms yesterday and I ended up falling asleep with her, it was great. It's frigid here in NY and looks like we will get to use our new snowblower this weekend. 

How is everyone doing?

Amy I am still on cloud 9 for you.


----------



## beaglemom

Breastfeeding is going well...not terrific, but pretty good. Babywhisperer if you say beer helps, I wish I could tolerate it. I am trying all kinds of things. My fenugreek pills are gone, but I read alfalfa helps, so I am taking those pills now. I just started oatmeal today (didn't know about it). I am still slacking in the water department, but I try. If he seems frustrated or won't eat, I give him a few ounces of formula depending if he has nursed none or a little. I have a hard time in the evenings. He is going through another evening spell of frustrated crying. So he won't nurse at all. I have great supply in the morning & at night. He nurses a lot at night which is good & bad. I get almost no sleep unless he sleeps in the bed with us...a habit I had always swore I wouldn't do. But my dogs are fine with it & he starts out in the bassinet. He stirs a lot though & it wakes me up. He usually want a pacifier. But if he is in the bed, I can go back to sleep faster. I heard if they nurse a lot at night they will eat less during the day which seems to be true. I also need to be more diligent about pumping. I would really love to reverse this cycle & have him eat more during the day. The other issue I am having is napping. He gets so frustrated I can barely calm him down. I try so hard to put him down on my own but most of the time he uses the swing. I then turn it off & let him sleep a few minutes then transition him to the play pen. Next week is day care & I am just so nervous. I heard that they hired a new asst to replace someone who quit while I was on leave. She & her banker will be moving to my office. Not happy about that. They made some changes & I think I am coming back to a whole new dynamic. Something to add to the stress I will already be feeling about leaving Derek. But the good news is my husband will have him on his days off. So Derek will mostly never be in day care more than 4 days. But my husband is working long shifts Mon & Tues. That will be hard on me...working all day my first couple days, doing day care, then coming home by myself for a few hours. I will be exhausted.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, I'm glad the BFing is going well for the most part. I know that is important to you. I always heard the best way to build supply is to pump and feed, pump and feed, as much as possible. One of the reasons I stopped nursing was because of the couple weeks Owen went through the fussy phase and he wouldn't let me put him down long enough to pump. My supply went downhill from there, so I just stopped altogether. I felt a lot of guilt for it though.

babyW, yay for that nasty boss of yours leaving! I'm sure that makes such a huge difference for you at work! So glad to hear you're feeling so optimistic. :) Glad everything is going so well with Emma. She's a total cutie.

kfs, Adeline is soooo darling! Love seeing the pics. How exciting, her first tooth! Does she seem to be handling teething pretty well?

As for Owen, I feel terrible... Mommy FAIL. I think I've told you all how he often wakes a few times at night for a pacifier... I'm thinking that it actually might've had to do with the head rubbing/scratching instead. :( I ended up slathering his poor scaley scalp with coconut oil last night, left it on for an hour, then washed his hair with a moisturizing shampoo, and put a little moisturizer on it. He fell asleep last night with NO pacifier on daddy's lap at 715, took him to his crib, and he didn't wake up til 6:30 this morning. Not a single little peep all night, not a single pacifier run. I feel SO bad that that's what might've been waking him when I thought it was a paci the whole time. The paci always does put him right back to sleep, but now I'm wondering if he wouldn't have been waking up at all if he didn't have a crazy itchy scalp. :( I guess we'll find out, if he doesn't wake at all tonight either.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Breastfeeding is going well...not terrific, but pretty good. Babywhisperer if you say beer helps, I wish I could tolerate it. I am trying all kinds of things. My fenugreek pills are gone, but I read alfalfa helps, so I am taking those pills now. I just started oatmeal today (didn't know about it). I am still slacking in the water department, but I try. If he seems frustrated or won't eat, I give him a few ounces of formula depending if he has nursed none or a little. I have a hard time in the evenings. He is going through another evening spell of frustrated crying. So he won't nurse at all. I have great supply in the morning & at night. He nurses a lot at night which is good & bad. I get almost no sleep unless he sleeps in the bed with us...a habit I had always swore I wouldn't do. But my dogs are fine with it & he starts out in the bassinet. He stirs a lot though & it wakes me up. He usually want a pacifier. But if he is in the bed, I can go back to sleep faster. I heard if they nurse a lot at night they will eat less during the day which seems to be true. I also need to be more diligent about pumping. I would really love to reverse this cycle & have him eat more during the day. The other issue I am having is napping. He gets so frustrated I can barely calm him down. I try so hard to put him down on my own but most of the time he uses the swing. I then turn it off & let him sleep a few minutes then transition him to the play pen. Next week is day care & I am just so nervous. I heard that they hired a new asst to replace someone who quit while I was on leave. She & her banker will be moving to my office. Not happy about that. They made some changes & I think I am coming back to a whole new dynamic. Something to add to the stress I will already be feeling about leaving Derek. But the good news is my husband will have him on his days off. So Derek will mostly never be in day care more than 4 days. But my husband is working long shifts Mon & Tues. That will be hard on me...working all day my first couple days, doing day care, then coming home by myself for a few hours. I will be exhausted.

I highly suggest reading On Becoming Babywise. I nursed on demand for the first 6 weeks then switched to leading when Emma nursed. I also started using a bottle more and found that she needed a faster flow nipple. I started using formula at night to try and get her to sleep longer. I found that when I held her off from eating by using a pacifier first, I discovered that she wasn't necessarily hungry but wanted to be soothed. I got her to switch from snack feeding to more evenly spaced feeds every 3hrs then every 4. She took more at each feeding and was less fussy and napped better since she had a full stomach. I made sure to feed upon waking, did an activity with her, then got her to sleep. The feeding to sleep thing is a bad pattern. She now feeds every 4hrs 8/12/4/8 and takes 8oz per feeding unless it's a growth spurt in which she will eat a lot more. She sleeps from 8ish to 7ish and really has been on that schedule since she was 4mos. The book really helped me and I learned that highly fussy bad sleep weeks followed with easier weeks. It's from learning a new skill or making a developmental hurdle...they almost always do something new the week following a hard week, like grabbing toys, smile, laugh, roll over...they have FB group to where every question you have has almost always been answered before. They are so helpful and supportive. The key was when Emma got to 12lbs, that's when baby nurses teach them to sleep thru the night. It takes a few nights of consistency but it works for everyone I know. I never got a baby nurse b/c this book walked me thru it all. HTH.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ERosePW said:


> beagle, I'm glad the BFing is going well for the most part. I know that is important to you. I always heard the best way to build supply is to pump and feed, pump and feed, as much as possible. One of the reasons I stopped nursing was because of the couple weeks Owen went through the fussy phase and he wouldn't let me put him down long enough to pump. My supply went downhill from there, so I just stopped altogether. I felt a lot of guilt for it though.
> 
> babyW, yay for that nasty boss of yours leaving! I'm sure that makes such a huge difference for you at work! So glad to hear you're feeling so optimistic. :) Glad everything is going so well with Emma. She's a total cutie.
> 
> kfs, Adeline is soooo darling! Love seeing the pics. How exciting, her first tooth! Does she seem to be handling teething pretty well?
> 
> As for Owen, I feel terrible... Mommy FAIL. I think I've told you all how he often wakes a few times at night for a pacifier... I'm thinking that it actually might've had to do with the head rubbing/scratching instead. :( I ended up slathering his poor scaley scalp with coconut oil last night, left it on for an hour, then washed his hair with a moisturizing shampoo, and put a little moisturizer on it. He fell asleep last night with NO pacifier on daddy's lap at 715, took him to his crib, and he didn't wake up til 6:30 this morning. Not a single little peep all night, not a single pacifier run. I feel SO bad that that's what might've been waking him when I thought it was a paci the whole time. The paci always does put him right back to sleep, but now I'm wondering if he wouldn't have been waking up at all if he didn't have a crazy itchy scalp. :( I guess we'll find out, if he doesn't wake at all tonight either.

Owen is adorbs! Don't worry about mommy fails, they happen even to friends of mine with 3 kids. You live and learn and do better each time. Babo makes a great moisturizing wash/shampoo...great for my kids who have sensitive skin like their mom.


----------



## brighteyez73

LadySosa said:


> Oh and here is my most recent bump pic!


Too CUTE lady!!!!


----------



## Amy1976

LadySosa - You look so adorable!! I wish I had some advice for you. I do agree with you, I think I would like having a week alone (maybe two lol) to adjust before anyone came to stay with me but I don't know how you're going to talk DH into that. Although if you're having a C-section, maybe having the extra help there right away will help you out more? I just don't know lol.

Sars - Brian is so cute!! Love the pics you sent your bil/sil.

Booger - I'm so sorry you've been having such a rough time. I hope you are able to get everything worked out.

Erin - I hope Owen's little scalp gets better. So crazy that he slept through the night after you moisturized it. Don't feel bad though. This is a learn as you go process.

kfs1 - Adeline is so cute! Congrats on her getting her first tooth. That's awesome!

AFM - I still haven't completely wrapped my head around having twins yet lol. I think about things like breastfeeding and I get overwhelmed. But then I think about when they'll be 2 and older, they'll always have each other to play with etc. Or going on vacations, they'll always have each other and not be bored with just mom and dad lol. I'm so much older than all of my siblings that I was an only child for a long time so I love that part of it for them. 

Apparently having identical twins with IVF, although not really common, isn't rare either. It is actually more common in IVF than having been conceived naturally. They're not exactly sure why though, some say it's because the embryos are unnaturally manipulated others say that the PGS or assisted hatching process helps the embryo divide as well. I never knew any of this.

I've been feeling ok. I'm nauseous all day on and off but at least I'm not throwing up, so that's good. My boobs hurt and I'm constipated lol. But other than that, I'm doing pretty well. I have another Dr. Appt. this Thursday.


----------



## sars930

Hey ladies! Everyone resurfaced. Dropping in quick to respond to Lady Sosa and I'll do a full check in tomorrow.

Lady, With the c-section I was in the hospital from Friday AM until Monday afternoon. I chose to discharge later because I was struggling with BFing. My parents, brother and his girlfriend all came up Thursday night and we went out to dinner. They all stayed at my house. For me, this was super fun. There was such an excitement about baby's arrival it calmed me and I didn't have time to worry. My parents visited every day in the hospital as did my in-laws. Everyone was very good about not over staying their welcome. And I just whipped out my boob and nursed in front of anyone. I didn't care. My feeling was: I'm feeding my baby. If this makes you uncomfortable, that's on you. And, for the record, my boobs are insanely huge with nursing and Bri's head doesn't come close to covering them.

When we got home, my parents stayed with us for the first four days. Beforehand, we decided they would stay for a few days to help us and then we wanted them to leave so we could have some family bonding time alone. DH was home from work for two weeks and we wanted some time as a family of three. Then, we got a baby that had his days and nights mixed up and would only sleep if he was held. My dad held that baby every night from midnight until 4 a.m., so Nick and I could get some sleep, bringing him to me when he needed to be fed. My dad ended up staying past Thursday when my mom went back to work and she returned Saturday. They both left the Sunday after Bri was born. Nick and I didn't quite know what to do with ourselves but quickly figured it out. My family came back wgen Nick went to work to help. 

I wholeheartedly contribute my amazing postpartum experience to the support we had from my parents and in-laws. But you also have to know the sort of person you are and the relationship you have with your family. My dad was very nonchalant about me nursing in front of him. I sat topless 95 percent of the time. I never in a million years expected feeling that comfortable after I got home from the hospital. But he was so whatever, you're feeding the baby. I think it helps my mom EBF me and my brother. Like I never took a bottle. Ever.

That's a very long account of my experience. My overall message is: know what you need and want. And don't be afraid to ask for it. There's no do-overs here. If your in-laws could be helpful and you feel comfortable, it might be better than you imagine. You will be in the hospital for much longer with a c-section. I don't know if a hotel for the in-laws is an option for a bit. Good luck. That's a tough negotiation! I'm sure you will find the best option.


----------



## sars930

Erin: Owen is sooo adorable. I love your profile pic of him with the elbow patches. Gah! Don't beat yourself up about his scalp. This is all a huge learning process. Maybe it is eczema? I can tell you it itches like hell; I've got it myself.

KFS: I love, love the picture of Adeline by herself. How lucky she will be to have a cousin so close in age. We did get the sellers to agree to pay for almost all the repairs, which is a huge relief. I'm glad you got the 3-day weekend. My good friend, who has a two year old, always say a 4 day work week where you worked 5-6 hours a day would be the perfect balance.

BabyW: Yay for you toxic boss being gone! I hope it makes work more enjoyable and you hit all your goals. I read BabyWise and tried to attempt it. But there's really zero suggestions on what to do if your baby doesn't play ball. Brian eats every 3-4 hours. He generally takes a 3 hour nap during the day. We have a loose schedule and I try to not nurse him to sleep. But he started boycotting naps at home unless he was held. He would scream bloody murder when we put him down. Just this week it has stopped but he has been passing out after his mid-day feeding.

He just turned three months and from what I've read that's a bit too soon to let him cry out. He just clocked in at 12.2 pounds. I'm getting ready to go back to work and he's been having a bit of a sleep regression of late. I think it may be gas. Did you let Emma cry it out? I'm still EBF with bottles of breast milk when I'm not around or have had a drink. He goes down between 8-9 and typically sleeps until 2:30-3 when he eats. Until recently, he wasn't waking up for that 3 a.m. feed. He won't be settled by a pacifier or rocking. He then sleeps until 5:45-6:45, eats and does back down until 8-9 He will eat, get changed and naps again until about 10. Then we have lots of play time and he goes down again about 1.

Amy: Good luck at the doctor Thursday. Can't wait to hear your update.

Beagle: BFing really is a supply and demand. If you can pump for 10 minutes after feeding Derek or let him nurse longer, that will signal to your body you need more milk. Adding in a pump feeding after he goes to bed will help boost your supply and build up a frozen stash. For me, water seems to be very important in keeping my supply up. Have you tried lactation cookies? I am making my first batch this week. I go back to work Jan. 28 and I'm trying to build up my frozen stash.

Hi Terri! How is marathon training going? I'm signed up for my first post-baby 10K on the Super Bowl and a half-marathon the last weekend in April. I'm finally starting to feel good running. I'm still slow though. haha.


----------



## beaglemom

sars - I go back Monday. I have a decent supply in the freezer. I am trying to pump while I feed or after or while he sleeps. But sometimes it just doesn't happen. I am trying not to be too hard on myself. I am okay with supplementing if I need to. I don't have many bags that are a full feeding. So I plan to use one bag per bottle & fill up the rest with formula. Derek has recently started screaming during feedings. We figured out it was gas...burps to be exact. So I try to burp him after he has eaten a bit...but it is hard because he goes in a fit if he is still hungry. Goes completely rigid. I am also switching all his bottles to the next nipple size up...I read that can help.


----------



## Babywhisperer

sars930 said:


> Erin: Owen is sooo adorable. I love your profile pic of him with the elbow patches. Gah! Don't beat yourself up about his scalp. This is all a huge learning process. Maybe it is eczema? I can tell you it itches like hell; I've got it myself.
> 
> KFS: I love, love the picture of Adeline by herself. How lucky she will be to have a cousin so close in age. We did get the sellers to agree to pay for almost all the repairs, which is a huge relief. I'm glad you got the 3-day weekend. My good friend, who has a two year old, always say a 4 day work week where you worked 5-6 hours a day would be the perfect balance.
> 
> BabyW: Yay for you toxic boss being gone! I hope it makes work more enjoyable and you hit all your goals. I read BabyWise and tried to attempt it. But there's really zero suggestions on what to do if your baby doesn't play ball. Brian eats every 3-4 hours. He generally takes a 3 hour nap during the day. We have a loose schedule and I try to not nurse him to sleep. But he started boycotting naps at home unless he was held. He would scream bloody murder when we put him down. Just this week it has stopped but he has been passing out after his mid-day feeding.
> 
> He just turned three months and from what I've read that's a bit too soon to let him cry out. He just clocked in at 12.2 pounds. I'm getting ready to go back to work and he's been having a bit of a sleep regression of late. I think it may be gas. Did you let Emma cry it out? I'm still EBF with bottles of breast milk when I'm not around or have had a drink. He goes down between 8-9 and typically sleeps until 2:30-3 when he eats. Until recently, he wasn't waking up for that 3 a.m. feed. He won't be settled by a pacifier or rocking. He then sleeps until 5:45-6:45, eats and does back down until 8-9 He will eat, get changed and naps again until about 10. Then we have lots of play time and he goes down again about 1.
> 
> Amy: Good luck at the doctor Thursday. Can't wait to hear your update.
> 
> Beagle: BFing really is a supply and demand. If you can pump for 10 minutes after feeding Derek or let him nurse longer, that will signal to your body you need more milk. Adding in a pump feeding after he goes to bed will help boost your supply and build up a frozen stash. For me, water seems to be very important in keeping my supply up. Have you tried lactation cookies? I am making my first batch this week. I go back to work Jan. 28 and I'm trying to build up my frozen stash.
> 
> Hi Terri! How is marathon training going? I'm signed up for my first post-baby 10K on the Super Bowl and a half-marathon the last weekend in April. I'm finally starting to feel good running. I'm still slow though. haha.

How many ounces does he eat per feed?


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> sars - I go back Monday. I have a decent supply in the freezer. I am trying to pump while I feed or after or while he sleeps. But sometimes it just doesn't happen. I am trying not to be too hard on myself. I am okay with supplementing if I need to. I don't have many bags that are a full feeding. So I plan to use one bag per bottle & fill up the rest with formula. Derek has recently started screaming during feedings. We figured out it was gas...burps to be exact. So I try to burp him after he has eaten a bit...but it is hard because he goes in a fit if he is still hungry. Goes completely rigid. I am also switching all his bottles to the next nipple size up...I read that can help.


Is he screaming during BF'ing too, or just formula? We had same EXACT issue with Owen for a while when we'd give him a bottle. He'd eat, then stop and scream, and when I tried to burp him, he'd go completely rigid and get even more mad. Feedings were not fun during that phase. For him, the Gerber Soothe probiotic drops (recommended to me by Jen) helped so much. But one of the keys for us was to not shake his formula. It allows a ridiculous amount of bubbles to enter the formula. I bought a mini hand mixer that I mix it with every time. When I first started him in daycare, they were shaking his formula again, and he started doing it all over again! So I bought an extra and took it in and asked them if they would mind using it. Within a day, he stopped again.


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, so good to hear from you! I'm sure you are still trying to get used to the idea of twins, LOL! Can't wait to hear your next udpate!


----------



## beaglemom

ERosePW said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> sars - I go back Monday. I have a decent supply in the freezer. I am trying to pump while I feed or after or while he sleeps. But sometimes it just doesn't happen. I am trying not to be too hard on myself. I am okay with supplementing if I need to. I don't have many bags that are a full feeding. So I plan to use one bag per bottle & fill up the rest with formula. Derek has recently started screaming during feedings. We figured out it was gas...burps to be exact. So I try to burp him after he has eaten a bit...but it is hard because he goes in a fit if he is still hungry. Goes completely rigid. I am also switching all his bottles to the next nipple size up...I read that can help.
> 
> 
> Is he screaming during BF'ing too, or just formula? We had same EXACT issue with Owen for a while when we'd give him a bottle. He'd eat, then stop and scream, and when I tried to burp him, he'd go completely rigid and get even more mad. Feedings were not fun during that phase. For him, the Gerber Soothe probiotic drops (recommended to me by Jen) helped so much. But one of the keys for us was to not shake his formula. It allows a ridiculous amount of bubbles to enter the formula. I bought a mini hand mixer that I mix it with every time. When I first started him in daycare, they were shaking his formula again, and he started doing it all over again! So I bought an extra and took it in and asked them if they would mind using it. Within a day, he stopped again.Click to expand...

I will have to look in to those drops. I also need to buy the Vitamin C you mentioned since he is starting daycare. I bet his issue may be the bottles being shaken. But he does do it during BF too. Your daycare makes his bottles? I have to prepare mine & bring them in. I bought the Dr Brown mixer which I really like...but I don't use it as much since I started trying to go back to EBF since I don't know how much formula I need. But I will be back to using the mixer when he is in daycare.

I feel like I have failed again. Remember how prepared I was for Derek to come? I think I only do that when I look forward to something because I literally procrastinated most of the daycare paperwork until today. My husband was off today so I went there hoping for us both to get the run down on the procedures of drop off. But the lady I spoke to wasn't there. So I will go back tomorrow. I also had not gotten his med paperwork done so I dropped that off with the dr. I will go back to the daycare tomorrow & finish my paperwork (had some questions) & get my med paperwork. Luckily the peds office is office & will have it by this afternoon...but figured I would save a trip back out & do it all tomorrow. I also planned to hit BJs for some things to take to work for lunch but left all my coupons at home. So unprepared today. But now back home & the 3 of us are relaxing.


----------



## ERosePW

beaglemom said:


> I will have to look in to those drops. I also need to buy the Vitamin C you mentioned since he is starting daycare. I bet his issue may be the bottles being shaken. But he does do it during BF too. Your daycare makes his bottles? I have to prepare mine & bring them in. I bought the Dr Brown mixer which I really like...but I don't use it as much since I started trying to go back to EBF since I don't know how much formula I need. But I will be back to using the mixer when he is in daycare.
> 
> I feel like I have failed again. Remember how prepared I was for Derek to come? I think I only do that when I look forward to something because I literally procrastinated most of the daycare paperwork until today. My husband was off today so I went there hoping for us both to get the run down on the procedures of drop off. But the lady I spoke to wasn't there. So I will go back tomorrow. I also had not gotten his med paperwork done so I dropped that off with the dr. I will go back to the daycare tomorrow & finish my paperwork (had some questions) & get my med paperwork. Luckily the peds office is office & will have it by this afternoon...but figured I would save a trip back out & do it all tomorrow. I also planned to hit BJs for some things to take to work for lunch but left all my coupons at home. So unprepared today. But now back home & the 3 of us are relaxing.

His teacher does makes his bottles, but the preschool handbook said we had to prepare them in advance, even formula. So for the first week, I was using the Doc Brown's pitcher to make several bottles, refrigerate them, and then take them in the morning. But then his teacher said to me that I could just bring empty bottles and a container of our formula, and she'd make them! Her preference is to make them on demand rather than having to refrigerate them and then use the warmers. So now all I have to do is take home the bottles and wash them, its so great. If they hadn't been willing to use the electric mixer, I would've kept making them at home, but luckily they were totally fine w/ it.

Btw, I procrastinated my daycare paperwork as well. Oh, and those Vit C tabs are supposed to dissolve in their mouths just like the teething tabs do... but I found the Vit C tabs to be harder than the teething tabs, so I didn't feel comfortable putting those in his mouth yet. I just add them to his bottles.


----------



## ERosePW

Btw, girls, I messaged the BnB administrator to ask if/where we should move this thread. I told her the purpose would be to just keep in touch mostly, but perhaps there are others out there considering IVF that might see our thread and want to see successes and/or ask us questions. So we'll see what her suggestion is.


----------



## ERosePW

beagle, if you want to try an electric mixer to mix formula each time you make a bottle (rather than having to wash out the Doc B's pitcher each time), here is the one I got (for home and daycare). Its been working really great for months now. It takes about 10 seconds to mix, plus its super easy to rinse after each use. I loved the Doc B's pitcher, but only when I had to make multiple bottles. 

https://www.amazon.com/Prince-Lionh...&qid=1453407433&sr=8-2&keywords=formula+mixer

PS. Munchkin makes one as well, but it got mostly bad reviews, so not sure about that one.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Well, I couldn't stay away for too long......

Still trying to catch up with everything that's going on around here but I'd thought I would hop on to do a quick update.

Thanks for all the kinds words - things were a little stressful towards the end of last week. Luckily, we got things figured out and we're back on track. At least it feels kind of like it - hopefully, it stays that way.

Piper had her two month check up today and had gained 4 ounces since last Saturday so it seems like my milk supply is coming back. I did have to supplement a bit with my pumped breast milk using a little tube but I think I might even be able to ditch that soon as it is a real pain in the a$$. She did great with her shots today - cried when they gave them but soothed fairly quickly and then was happy as a clam when she got home. Her rash is mostly gone - thanks for all the tips and reassurance. It was most likely caused by some virus but who knows. 

It is a lot of work to get your milk supply back up - Beagle can probably attest to that. Right now the routine is to feed her and try to supplement with the little tube when I can (she doesn't like it so she pretty much has to be almost asleep to get her to use it), and then pump after breastfeeding. This is done almost every three hours during the day, so it's kind of tedious but I can already tell a big difference so that's good.

Thanks to you guys, I ended up ordering the Spectra pump and man it is way better than the Ameda pump my insurance provided. So much quieter and seems to be doing a much better job.

She still won't take a bottle and we are trying to work on that. The doctor said she's just being stubborn. Ha! No kidding. The lady who will babysit her is going to work with me on it. I took her over there on Wednesday and left her there for half an hour and she tried to give her a bottle. She said she took it and drank about an ounce and then realized what was going on and refused it the rest of the time. We are going to keep trying that a couple days a week while DH works on giving her on here at home.

Beagle - I can't believe it's already time for you to go back to work. I'm sorry! I know how hard it must be. I am taking Fenugreek too, even though I don't know if it really helps. My guess is all the pumping does the most good (and Piper eating every three hours) but I figure it can't hurt (the lactation nurse said it's safe) so I am taking it.

Erin - I am interested to see where they move us, if they do. Thanks for checking on that. I love reading your updates on Owen. He is such a cutie and I can't believe how fast all the babies around here are growing!!!

Lady - Well, my two cents is this.....I loved having the help but it was my Mom and not the in-law so I'm sure that has a lot to do with it. In fact, the stress of my mom leaving after 5 weeks is partially what caused my milk supply to start dropping. If you are having a section, I'm guessing you're going to want some help. It's tough. Everyone reacts differently but I know I loved having another set of arms around the house. Whether they were there to hold Piper, help clean the house or help with dinner.

sars - Thanks for all the advice on the bottles. We just have to keep trying. I didn't even know it was a thing that a baby wouldn't take a bottle. I just figured they all did! Now that I talk to people about it, I am finding LOTS of people who said their babies never took them. Craziness! Good luck on the house front. It is a very exciting and stressful time. I hope more excitement than stress.

kfs - Little Adeline is too cute!! I can't believe she has her first tooth already. Growing too fast, I swear.

Babywhisperer - Good to hear your toxic boss left. That has to be a huge relief. Phew. And luckily DH just brewed up a batch of stout so I have been having one at night after Piper goes to sleep. 

Amy - you and brighteyez both having an embryo split makes me nervous about any future transfer I might have. We still have 2 PGS embryos waiting for us. How very exciting!!

Terri - Hello!! Hope the blizzard doesn't hit you too hard. Meanwhile, it's supposed to be almost 60 here tomorrow. However, we have had cold weather for a long time now, so I am looking forward to having a few nicer days.

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies!!

Booger, so good to have you back!

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm anxious to hear from Amy on her update!

Thanks also to everyone for the advice and experiences about family and in-laws staying during the birth. I think I'll try to play it by ear and see what happens. If they come early, I'll go with it. It's not worth hurting my DH or his parents. I asked my SIL (the only other American in the fam) what they did with her four kids, and they came a week before each birth. She said she liked having them there. So I don't wanna be the only daughter in law who doesn't want them to come. So I'll just try to go with it. I expressed my concern to my DH already and if he steps up and asks them to come later than that would be great too! :)

I am feeling so much stress and anxiety lately. Even about stupid little things. Like minor work stressors I get the sweaty palms and butterflies in my stomach. And the other night I couldn't sleep because I kept thinking about the in laws coming. And about my dog. I burst into tears the other night because I just felt this overwhelming anxiety and worry about my fur baby and how he will handle the baby. I had a dream he ran away. I think that was what set off that anxiety.

Anyone else experience more stress and anxiety than usual during pregnancy?


----------



## Amy1976

Hi everyone!!

My check up went well yesterday. Both babies are still measuring on track with great heartbeats. It looks like they'll each have their own amniotic sac (which is great) but they'll probably share a placenta (which can be a little bit more risky). The RE called them mono/di twins. I go back next Thursday which will be my last appointment and my graduation from the RE. YAY!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LadySosa

Yay Amy!! So happy to hear your little ones are doing well!!!

Krissy and Brighteyez, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## booger76

Great news, Amy!!! 

Lady - I think it's normal to have some amount of anxiety during pregnancy. I mean, how can you not worry about your little one?? I know there were times when I was anxious because it's hard when you can't see what's going on there. And then everything else outside too, like your dog. I was recently reading a book on how to deal with anxiety and worry during pregnancy and postpartum. One of the pieces that really stuck with me was to try and focus on the things you can actually do something about and that is actually happening. In other words, try not to worry about your dog because that is in the future and you can't do anything about it now. If your worry is about something you can fix, then try to figure out the steps to take to fix the situation. Not sure if that's helpful or not.

Just sitting here listening to Piper wail as Daddy tries to give her a bottle. Sigh. Who knew these things could be so hard?? Guess I really am going to have start leaving the house. We are going to start trying every night with the same bottle - consistency and persistence.


----------



## beaglemom

Lady anxiety is totally normal. I stressed over money since ivf was on credit. Plus no pay for 4 weeks. I think I have always thrived under a certain amount of stress. My delivery I was just so calm. I decided early in my pregnancy I would have to trust my dr and my body. And it all worked out. It will work or for you as well. My dogs never reacted to my pregnancy except one thought my bump was a pillow. As far as the baby 1 was interested slightly the other 2 annoyed but not in an aggressive way. In a stay away from me way. Now that he is awake and not just a cry machine they are more interested. The one who is attached to me just sort of thinks the baby is an extension of me. One guards him from the cats which isn't necessary. The third is getting excited new hands are coming to pet him. I think your dog will be fine. I let derek sleep with us a few hours. Something I thought I could not do with 3 dogs in the bed. But they are fine. I never leave him alone though. Anyways about the anxiety. Just try to live in the moment. Your pregnancy will go by fast. Just try to enjoy it. And take stone long baths and cry if you need to. 

Booger sorry about the bottle situation. We were so lucky. He took the bottle well but never have up on the boob. I stopped fenugreek. The bottle ran out and I didn't notice a difference. Make sure you are taking like 3600 mg a day. I heard any lower does nothing. I am using the alfalfa trying 3 pills 3 times a day. And the tea which I think does make a difference. You do 3 cups a day. I use the lowest ounce setting on keurig. I let it cool some and drink it fast. Is not awful but def not enjoyable. I got a great deal on a pack on amazon. 

My supply goes back and forth because my habits are not set in stone. I think once I pump regularly at work it will be better.


----------



## JCM

Hi guys!!! Love the picture Amy!! I always forget to jump on here and check in. I'm way better with Facebook because it's easier on my phone. BnB sucks on my phone!! If anyone is on Facebook and wants to add me on there, send me a PM and I'll add you. We have a little mommy group that's private through Facebook if anyone wants to join! 
Anywayyyyyyyy....
Charli is crawling. I'm so proud of her. It's really cute how pissed off she gets when she's stuck. Ha! 
So I was talking with my REs wife (I make friends everywhere) and she said I can do an ivf round for 6k. That's half of what I paid before. If I want PGS it's 2K extra. They are able to give me this deal until May. I'm currently trying on my own but you know how THAT goes...Ideally I'd be pleased to be pregnant this summer. After Charli is 1. DH suggests just paying for it and if I end up pregnant on my own before then, great. Then I'm out 6k. So I would kind of have it as back up. Originally I wanted the chance to get pregnant on my own but I can't help but feel like it won't happen so I should just jump back into ivf. Am I insane for considering doing another round so soon? I know I'm kind of rushing things but I'd like my kids to be close in age. Plus I'd love 2 more so if I did do this now I could possibly have an extra embryo for later down the road.


----------



## ERosePW

Amy, so glad your checkup went well and everything is looking good! 

Lady, I'm so sorry for your anxiety. It is normal to have some of that for various reasons. I would get it occasionally near the end of my pregnancy, but for me it was mostly just feeling like I had so much to do before baby arrived. I hate that yucky butterfly-anxiety.

beagle, how is the pumping at work going? Good, I hope! 

booger, its lovely to see you back already! Thanks for the update. Have you gotten Piper to take the bottle since your last post? 

Jen, I already replied to you on our FB page, so I won't duplicate here, but you know we'll be waiting for an update when you decide. ;)

Girls, I agree with Jen that FB is so much easier than BnB on my phone. I check in there a lot more these days. If anyone wants to join our mommy group on FB, let us know. It's totally private. From this thread, we have Jen, beagle, Moni, and me, and there are 3-4 others from another thread that we all used to be on. If not, no biggie... I heard back from the BnB admin, and they aren't planning on moving our group. Apparently they are keeping it open for others who are still TTC. So if you prefer this thread, that works too. :)


----------



## kfs1

Hey all - I'd love to join the FB thread! &#128513;


----------



## Babywhisperer

kfs1 said:


> Hey all - I'd love to join the FB thread! &#128513;

Me too!


----------



## sars930

Babywhisperer said:


> sars930 said:
> 
> 
> Erin: Owen is sooo adorable. I love your profile pic of him with the elbow patches. Gah! Don't beat yourself up about his scalp. This is all a huge learning process. Maybe it is eczema? I can tell you it itches like hell; I've got it myself.
> 
> KFS: I love, love the picture of Adeline by herself. How lucky she will be to have a cousin so close in age. We did get the sellers to agree to pay for almost all the repairs, which is a huge relief. I'm glad you got the 3-day weekend. My good friend, who has a two year old, always say a 4 day work week where you worked 5-6 hours a day would be the perfect balance.
> 
> BabyW: Yay for you toxic boss being gone! I hope it makes work more enjoyable and you hit all your goals. I read BabyWise and tried to attempt it. But there's really zero suggestions on what to do if your baby doesn't play ball. Brian eats every 3-4 hours. He generally takes a 3 hour nap during the day. We have a loose schedule and I try to not nurse him to sleep. But he started boycotting naps at home unless he was held. He would scream bloody murder when we put him down. Just this week it has stopped but he has been passing out after his mid-day feeding.
> 
> He just turned three months and from what I've read that's a bit too soon to let him cry out. He just clocked in at 12.2 pounds. I'm getting ready to go back to work and he's been having a bit of a sleep regression of late. I think it may be gas. Did you let Emma cry it out? I'm still EBF with bottles of breast milk when I'm not around or have had a drink. He goes down between 8-9 and typically sleeps until 2:30-3 when he eats. Until recently, he wasn't waking up for that 3 a.m. feed. He won't be settled by a pacifier or rocking. He then sleeps until 5:45-6:45, eats and does back down until 8-9 He will eat, get changed and naps again until about 10. Then we have lots of play time and he goes down again about 1.
> 
> Amy: Good luck at the doctor Thursday. Can't wait to hear your update.
> 
> Beagle: BFing really is a supply and demand. If you can pump for 10 minutes after feeding Derek or let him nurse longer, that will signal to your body you need more milk. Adding in a pump feeding after he goes to bed will help boost your supply and build up a frozen stash. For me, water seems to be very important in keeping my supply up. Have you tried lactation cookies? I am making my first batch this week. I go back to work Jan. 28 and I'm trying to build up my frozen stash.
> 
> Hi Terri! How is marathon training going? I'm signed up for my first post-baby 10K on the Super Bowl and a half-marathon the last weekend in April. I'm finally starting to feel good running. I'm still slow though. haha.
> 
> How many ounces does he eat per feed?Click to expand...

Hard to know because he's EBF and only takes a bottle if I'm not around. Since I went back to work Thursday he's been eating 3-4 ounces a feeding.


----------



## LadySosa

Hey ladies! Thanks for all the words of wisdom re: anxiety. Yesterday I had another emotional roller coaster but today I feel a lot better. My poor DH, he is so good to me and I am probably not so much fun to be around lately. We went to Victoria BC for the weekend last weekend, which was so much fun! He also booked me a surprise maternity massage at the hotel shortly after arriving. :) I am so lucky. Then this weekend we finally got started on the nursery. Popcorn ceilings are finally down, ceiling fan installed, I picked out the paint and we prepped the crown molding. I'm so excited- it's gonna look good!

We're also starting to think about daycare vs a nanny. I've looked around for daycares and so few offer part time care. The few that do are kind of crappy. We toured one the other day and it seemed chaotic, disorganized, and kind of junky. And for full time care?? Gah the costs are about the same as a nanny! So we started thinking about that as an option, at least until we can get her into a bilingual school so she can learn Spanish. There are a lot around here, but the age minimum is 2 for most of them. So we'll see. BabyW, I know you have a nanny. What do you like about it vs a daycare?

Jen- you're not crazy for wanting a second baby so close to your first. If you can get a deal on IVF, I say go for it! As much as we probably all wish for a natural conception the second time around, it seems like the odds are that IVF will be needed just like it was needed the first time around!

Oh - and I would love to join a FB group! How do we go about that??


----------



## kfs1

LadySosa - I'm glad you're feeling better today. Anxiety is so completely normal. I definitely had it on and off before and after Adeline was born - I am the QUEEN of "What ifs..?" - drives my husband nuts. Like Beagle said, I know it's tough, but just try to live in the moment. Oh, and daycare/nanny costs are INSANE. I hope you are able to find something reasonable.

Booger - Hope things are improving with the bottle situation. I know feeding in general can sometimes be stressful.

Amy - Good luck at your appt this week. Can't wait to see some new pics. :)

JCM - You go for it, girl. Keep on trying naturally up until your next round. You never know what could happen but you'll have a back-up plan just in case.

Hi all of my other beauties. Adeline just got through her first fever. She woke up sick on Sunday and I kept her home yesterday. She seemed much better this morning so I'm relieved. In other news, I think I mentioned that we're going through a re-org where I work. I made it through the first round of layoffs (more to come unfortunately) but I found out that they're moving our office to Hoboken, NJ which means a 2 hour commute one way for me (or longer with traffic). Sigh. They're allowing us to WFH 2 days a week but I'm still not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## beaglemom

BF at work is fine. I think my supply may be increasing...if nothing else I am keeping up pretty well with what he eats daily...using the freezer stuff first. Work is hectic so sometimes I forget to pump unless I feel the tingle. I try to do it every 2 hours. And I go to daycare to see Derek at lunch & feed.

Lady picking a daycare is so important & can be stressful. But I love the one we have. It is through the local community college. They have teachers & aids & occasional students help but are never there on their own. And the classes are separated by age. So Derek is only with other babies in the 3-6 month range. They have their own crib & it's the same every day. Very sanitary...lots of washing of hands & sanitation going on. The class has 2 sides...each side has a max of 6 babies. I've been there during hectic times & they handle really well. The other day it was nice so they take the babies outside in wagons. Too cute. I hope you find a good solution.

Jen - I said on FB, but I say go for the IVF.

booger hope things are getting better. :)


----------



## beaglemom

kfs - so sorry about the work situation...2 hours is rough especially with a baby...hope you can figure something out.


----------



## sars930

To join the Facebook group I message Erin on here with my name and she friended me and added me to the group. Come on over ladies!

LadySosa: I'm glad you're feeling better anxiety wise. I got two pregnancy massages and I wish I'd gotten more. Treat yourself! I wanted to find part-time options but I really struck out. I do love the daycare we are going with. It is affiliated with our local YMCA and it is in a voluntary state accreditation process that holds them to high standards. Prices around here ranged from $190-$285 a week at the places we looked. That was well below the going rate for a nanny, so I can't add much there. Are you looking for part-time care?

KFS: Yay for surviving the layoffs but not to the commute. Would you take the train to Hoboken or drive? As much as a long commute sucks I would prefer a train one, where I could get things done, vs. car time. Sorry to hear Adeline was sick but congrats on getting through the first fever.

Beagle: Glad to hear the BF is going so well. I'm sure pumping every two hours helps. That is awesome you're able to feed Derek during lunch. I think I'll be able to do that when Brian starts too. The daycare is only a mile away. I love our local CC's program but it was so expensive. They pro-rate it for college employees and students and there are limited spots for everyone else, so they go at a premium.

Jen: I say go for the IVF. That's a huge discount. Maybe you get pregnant before then. If you don't you have this in reserve or for the next baby.

I'm getting in the swing of things with work. I've been so busy the day really flies by. I've also had two night shifts where I'm home with B in the mornings, so that's been nice. I pumped through the weekend too to build up a nice buffer of fresh and frozen milk. I've now got about 150 ounces in reserve, so I feel like if I have a bad day there isn't so much pressure.

The not-so-nice part has been that for the last three nights we've been dealing with a major sleep regression. I think it has been a mix of tummy discomfort and teething. DH has been a champ about helping and really taking on the brunt of it since he is off from work. B's been asleep for the last three hours since we gave him some Tylenol on the pediatrician's recommendation. I'm hoping we're turning a corner.

I ran my first 5 miler Sunday and did another yesterday in anticipation of my first post-baby 10K this Sunday. It won't be pretty but I'm excited to get back out there.

I cover our local city council and I actually ran into a councilman at my RE last February right when I found out I was pregnant. I've felt a mix of weirdness and guilt each time I saw him when I was pregnant, knowing his wife still wasn't. Last night, he came up to me to welcome me back to work and said, "Dr. Lee worked her magic again! Melissa is pregnant with twins after a full IVF cycle!" So, that was sweet.

Good luck at your appointment Amy.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LadySosa said:


> Hey ladies! Thanks for all the words of wisdom re: anxiety. Yesterday I had another emotional roller coaster but today I feel a lot better. My poor DH, he is so good to me and I am probably not so much fun to be around lately. We went to Victoria BC for the weekend last weekend, which was so much fun! He also booked me a surprise maternity massage at the hotel shortly after arriving. :) I am so lucky. Then this weekend we finally got started on the nursery. Popcorn ceilings are finally down, ceiling fan installed, I picked out the paint and we prepped the crown molding. I'm so excited- it's gonna look good!
> 
> We're also starting to think about daycare vs a nanny. I've looked around for daycares and so few offer part time care. The few that do are kind of crappy. We toured one the other day and it seemed chaotic, disorganized, and kind of junky. And for full time care?? Gah the costs are about the same as a nanny! So we started thinking about that as an option, at least until we can get her into a bilingual school so she can learn Spanish. There are a lot around here, but the age minimum is 2 for most of them. So we'll see. BabyW, I know you have a nanny. What do you like about it vs a daycare?
> 
> Jen- you're not crazy for wanting a second baby so close to your first. If you can get a deal on IVF, I say go for it! As much as we probably all wish for a natural conception the second time around, it seems like the odds are that IVF will be needed just like it was needed the first time around!
> 
> Oh - and I would love to join a FB group! How do we go about that??

I like the nanny since we don't have to pack up the kids in a car to go to daycare or rush to pick them up, I am out of the house while everyone is still sleeping and dh works late. I feel safer with it in my house for obvious reasons, all the supplies are there, less germs which means less missed work days for me, and more one on one attention and development. I think we will reassess when both kids are in preschool, but we may be leaning towards a live in...this way we can go to the gym and not rush home for nanny to leave, and we can have more freedom on weekends and even sleep in when needed...but we will see. Real estate mkt starting to get soft w/ less than stellar Wall St compensation and reductions in force.


----------



## LadySosa

How's everyone doing?? Amy, Brighteyez, Krissy? Would love to hear an update :)


----------



## KrissyB

Hi All - Sorry for being so bad about keeping up with the boards. Buying/selling a house while you're pregnant certainly is one way to make the time fly by. In less than three weeks we'll be living in a new house, and eight weeks after we move, we'll have a new family member. Oh yeah, and somewhere in the middle of that I'm planning/hoping to finish my PhD. :wacko:

In the preggo world, things are going very well. All the regular joys and complaints/ Officially third trimester now :thumbup: and I've got my glucose screening test set for Friday. Only issue is that I think I've done something to my left knee. It's gone from feeling like I was kneeling on a toy when I kneel on it... to a tear-inducing amount of pain feeling like the muscle is ripping off the shin starting from the knee and radiating down. It pretty much ONLY happens when I kneel, so it's been easy to avoid.... but I still think it's something I should probably make an orthopedist appt to check on, especially since it's distinctly getting worse with time.


Anyway, hope all is well with everyone! Sorry to just write and run, but hopefully I'll get a better chance to catch up soon!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've checked in here, and I see I'm not the only one! Looks like things are really slow around here. Just wanted to give you girls a reminder if you want to join our private mommy group on FB, just message me or Jen, and we'll add you. A few of you have already joined. I'm curious how everyone else is doing!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I am doing great was sick with hyperemesis at first but that has past and now just achy and tired. We are having three girls and they are doing great.


----------



## beaglemom

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am doing great was sick with hyperemesis at first but that has past and now just achy and tired. We are having three girls and they are doing great.

That's fantastic. I've been thinking about you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts!! We are coming along great just getting big and tired...LOL but loving it.
 



Attached Files:







12376764_10209460316363739_7843597449027279629_n.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 19









12745748_10205952992292397_8777397631998368240_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Amy1976

Hey Everyone!! I just thought I'd check in and say hi! I miss you all.

I'm 20 weeks pregnant with identical twin girls :) I've gotten over the shock and I am now pretty excited lol. I've been feeling pretty good lately (just easily tired). I did have some pretty bad morning sickness in the beginning but I was prescribed Diclegis and that worked really well for me. We are getting the nursery ready (just in case the girls decide to arrive early). We cleaned out their room and ordered the furniture, we just need to paint it before the furniture arrives. We decided on the names Sophia and Olivia :)

I hope you all are doing well. That everyone is happy and healthy.

Take Care!!


----------



## beaglemom

Amy so good to hear from you. Glad you and the girls are doing well. So exciting!


----------



## ERosePW

Amy and brighteyez, I'm so glad you checked in to update! We've been thinking a lot about you ladies! Sooo happy all is going good with you both!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## LadySosa

So good to hear from you guys!! I've been thinking a lot about each of you! Amy, so so happy your girls are doing well. I can't wait to see pics. I am about a week out from my c-section to deliver my baby girl. Beyond ready! 

Y'all should really join us on the FB group! The whole gang is there and it's easier to stay in touch!!


----------



## ERosePW

Just thought I'd check in again with Krissy, Amy, and brighteyez.:flower: Hope you girls are still doing well. Feel free to give updates any time! I try to check in here every now and then just to see who's posting... Not sure if MrsL4 has been on BnB in a while or not, but just in case she sees this...Hello!! :)

Anyone feel free to message me if you want to join the FB group. We have a lot of fun on there, and it's totally closed and private. Otherwise, will keep trying to check in here now and then when I can, because I'll be anxious to see pics of the little ones as they are born!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KrissyB

Still hanging in there! It's officially one week until my scheduled c-section (05/02) and that's if she decided to hang in there that long.
She's measured between 2-4 weeks ahead on all of her recent weekly scans, and I've got polyhydramnios (~3x the normal amount of amniotic fluid), so I am gigantic (and miserable lol). So I could go at any moment... or all that fluid can keep her from engaging and I could go past term if I wasn't already planning c-sec. :wacko::shrug:
Just the waiting game at this point!

Hope all you other momma's, fur-momma's, and about-to-be-momma's are doing well!


----------



## brighteyez73

Amy1976 said:


> Hey Everyone!! I just thought I'd check in and say hi! I miss you all.
> 
> I'm 20 weeks pregnant with identical twin girls :) I've gotten over the shock and I am now pretty excited lol. I've been feeling pretty good lately (just easily tired). I did have some pretty bad morning sickness in the beginning but I was prescribed Diclegis and that worked really well for me. We are getting the nursery ready (just in case the girls decide to arrive early). We cleaned out their room and ordered the furniture, we just need to paint it before the furniture arrives. We decided on the names Sophia and Olivia :)
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. That everyone is happy and healthy.
> 
> Take Care!!

That is great!!! :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

ERosePW said:


> Just thought I'd check in again with Krissy, Amy, and brighteyez.:flower: Hope you girls are still doing well. Feel free to give updates any time! I try to check in here every now and then just to see who's posting... Not sure if MrsL4 has been on BnB in a while or not, but just in case she sees this...Hello!! :)
> 
> Anyone feel free to message me if you want to join the FB group. We have a lot of fun on there, and it's totally closed and private. Otherwise, will keep trying to check in here now and then when I can, because I'll be anxious to see pics of the little ones as they are born!!! :thumbup:


I am doing great just tired and ready for these babies to come, if they dont feel crowded I do....:haha:


----------

